# What Did You Accomplish In Your Town Today?



## hijessicarose

Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.


----------



## Mairmalade

Did some misc gardening and path placement (long way to go), did some small favors for a couple neighbors, and got Skye to move in!


----------



## A-kun

Oh, nice! Hmm.. I finished funding for one of my extra rooms in my house. I recently achieved perfect town status tho. Score!


----------



## Lemons

Finished drawing some path tiles too!  I'm really proud of them. I'm probably doing some more in a couple days though...it's never good enough!


----------



## CharityDiary

Watered like 500 flowers. I recently had to remove my Beautiful Town ordinance so that my black roses could wilt and turn into golden roses... so now I have to water my hundreds of flowers by hand =(


----------



## hijessicarose

A-kun said:


> I recently achieved perfect town status tho. Score!



Congrats!!! I'm getting there. It's really hard apparently /:


----------



## Meltd0wn

in RedDwarf I bought the castle exterior for my mayors house, started the process to get the cafe built, and the usual daily chores.
in Barrens I cut down another 5 trees, set out 3 more gyroids along the fence and pondered WHY my villagers raised their approval of me from 10 to 16. I'm still trying to puzzle that one out.


----------



## hijessicarose

Ahhh. Is the Beautiful Town Ordinance worth it? I'm planting a ton of flowers.. but Late Owl is a good one cause I stay up really late catching bugs Lol.


----------



## A-kun

hijessicarose said:


> Congrats!!! I'm getting there. It's really hard apparently /:



Thank you.  I actively water flowers, run errands for villagers and I have a lot of projects. The rating just came out of nowhere... I just actively played every day.

Grats on the paths.. you have a great amount of patience to do that. I could never do that. XD;


----------



## CharityDiary

hijessicarose said:


> Ahhh. Is the Beautiful Town Ordinance worth it? I'm planting a ton of flowers.. but Late Owl is a good one cause I stay up really late catching bugs Lol.



Yep, Beautiful Town is like putting the game on Easy Mode.

I miss it =(


----------



## Mairmalade

hijessicarose said:


> Ahhh. Is the Beautiful Town Ordinance worth it? I'm planting a ton of flowers.. but Late Owl is a good one cause I stay up really late catching bugs Lol.



If you're planting a ton of flowers I think it's worth it. You never have to water your flowers (though I believe you have to water them if you want to grind hybrids). At least you won't have to water every single flower. Plus less weeds, no garbage. The only real downside is that you won't be able to grow golden roses yourself because the black ones will never wilt.


----------



## chriss

Getting Mac to move out was my biggest accomplishment today.


----------



## Rorelorelei

My fairy-tale bridge was completed today, which means I have all the fairy-tale projects except the train station. Demolished one of my old bridges to replace it with the fairy-tale bridge. One of my villagers also gave me a bamboo shoot for an errand.


----------



## Sheepish

I've watered every flower in my town. Considering how many flowers I have, and that I only have the standard watering can, that's an accomplishment for me, haha.

I probably should consider switching to the Beautiful Town ordinance sometime soon, especially since I haven't really been farming beetles lately.


----------



## Lara_the_mayor

i paid off my second loan and got signature for club lol


----------



## Stevey Queen

In my town, Starvale, I:
- Managed to win a game of charades against Willow and she's moving in <3
- Got Club Tortimer
- Managed to beat the Fossil Finder Tour in less than two minutes and only dug up three fossils to find the two I was looking for.
- Caught Arapaima without even looking for it
- Paid off a mortgage

Umm that's about it for my accomplishments.


----------



## Farobi

I've fired down 4 Balloons today, and it's only 1030 am here. Got Pango to move is pretty fine too.


----------



## BellGreen

Payed off a loan and paid off a bridge


----------



## Nooblord

Finally set up a campsite.


----------



## Lucsy

Finally got perfect town and paid off my fairy tale town hall.


----------



## ForgottenT

CharityDiary said:


> Watered like 500 flowers. I recently had to remove my Beautiful Town ordinance so that my black roses could wilt and turn into golden roses... so now I have to water my hundreds of flowers by hand =(



you don?t have to water them when you have beautiful town ordinance?


----------



## chriss

ForgottenT said:


> you don?t have to water them when you have beautiful town ordinance?



Plants dont have to be watered and trash/weeds rarely show up
Pretty ez mode ordinance tbh. Im using it though, at least until I get a better watering can.


----------



## Zura

OK are you ready? here I go are sure you ready? Ok NOTHING!!! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ritsukachu

I realized today that I am unhappy with my town i've played for more than 240hours and have decided to reset. Though, since im waiting till sunday when I will be with a friend to hold my stuff, im making money for my new life in a new town : D


----------



## kidcryptid

I logged on, hit some villagers with my net, and logged off.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Worked part-time at the cafe again and received a bag of superb coffee beans as well as an espresso machine from Brewster! (I would work for free though. It's fun to serve coffee.) Received the Glee emotion from Dr Shrunk. Also found more Jacob's Ladder growing in odd corners of the town.


----------



## Demeter

Stalked my villagers, put up my 'new' bridge spot and paid for it, made an island run and caught some new stuff for museum and got some flowers, I rearranged/organized my flowers and watered them, i paid 100k on my house, sold some fossils to villagers, got my money rock, and a new flag and town tune!


----------



## majnin

Well I go on in the morning before school then I check the forums then after school I do the shopping. But this morning I got the visit from Tortimer (Island tomorrow! YES!) And my town permit went through so I started building a campsite right away. Over half of the donation goal has been met (Do villagers help pay it as well?)
I also have Purrl moving in, which is nice.


----------



## charmed girl

Not much happened today in Rosewood, I held an opening ceremony for a hammock that Clay requested. After that I went and spoke to Brewster and he told me I can get my coffee to go now! 
I wondered around town for a bit and did a few favors for my villagers, found a few fossils and took them to Blathers but they were already in the museum. 
I got my artwork from Redd as well but he ripped me off my painting was a fake!
I had some time to kill to I travelled to the island and caught some sharks and bugs and paid off my 498,000 home loan as well as a new yellow bench. Hopefully Kicks opens tomorrow


----------



## Mike!

After 2 months, I finally managed to get Sylvia to leave. Happy days!


----------



## ben_nyc

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



Nice to hear, Jessica!  ^_^ 

I met a new friend today & I think... have convinced Shari to move!  8)


----------



## Megan.

I finally managed to get my hands on some 7-11 furniture. Expensive, but so worth it. <3
:3


----------



## toraism

I got a bunch of lovely furniture traded/bought from Gayle!  I looove the lovely furniture set, so I'm super happy.


----------



## A-kun

I made 1.7 million bells by playing the stalk market. Woohoo!


----------



## Beanie

Passed a Gracie fashion check!


----------



## hijessicarose

Today, I didn't do much besides decorating my town a bit. I created a new Public Works (fence), planted flowers along my path, got a villager convinced to move in, and that's about it!


----------



## violetneko

Donated a coelacanth to the museum, and visited the Nintendo town


----------



## sodappend

Started the Caf? project (will pay it and my basement off after beetle hunting later.)
I also finally got my hands on some white pants for my Attack On Titan outfit (heehee) and a Master Sword.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Started my second town last night, which is a Japanese one, because I have some time on my hands to spare. (Seeing as how my first town is in perfect town status and I'm not building any major PWPs or doing any landscaping until the 15 days are up.) My Japanese town mayor should be getting a proper roof over her head tomorrow. Her approval rating is only at the halfway point though. A deer and a hamster are among the first 5 villagers, and I find them very cute.


----------



## charmed girl

Not much happened today, kicks opened up and brought all the shoes in the store then went to town hall and changed my ordinance to night owl. Then I went to the island and caught some bugs to pay off my home loan.


----------



## hijessicarose

Today (not in my town) I finally bought a real painting to donate to the museum, bought 2 more instruments, and met my future villager, Molly! I'm excited


----------



## violetneko

I got perfect town rating!


----------



## Littlemyuu

Well today my tire toy project was done! and I try to get some golden roses.


----------



## Christopher Fritz

I accomplished losing about 70% of my major investment on the stalk market =(

And I got a few pears for the first time, and planed them =D


----------



## TiffaniMichele

I've started setting down paths, but I'm not sure if I want to continue..


----------



## ben_nyc

violetneko said:


> I got perfect town rating!



Welp, jealous.

I expanded my 2nd floor today!  Oooo, soo costly...


----------



## Lisha

Police station was built, I kinda held off building it until I knew where I wanted it. The island is finally selling bushes so I'll be farming medals for most of today. I should pay off my fountain today as well.

Oh yeah, I'll finally be working at the cafe today!


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Today I should be getting Agent S, working at the cafe, and doing a LOT of gardening.


----------



## JasonBurrows

chriss said:


> Plants dont have to be watered and trash/weeds rarely show up
> Pretty ez mode ordinance tbh. Im using it though, at least until I get a better watering can.


Does anyone happen to know if the Beautiful Town ordinances improves the grass growth any more than the normal rate?


----------



## hijessicarose

I finally received Perfect Town Rating! Ahhh so happy.


----------



## Mirror

Had my geyser added today, finished paying off a log bench. Grew 2 new hybrids, pink cosmos and orange pansies. Also, paid off my loan today and tomorrow I will have my upstairs expanded to the medium size.


----------



## ben_nyc

Paying off a basement expansion!  Ahhhh, it neva ends!   8)


----------



## Superpenguin

I got four new badges!


----------



## Smeddertoriboy

Just got the game today, so I learned how to fish and catch bugs.
I haven't payed off my down payment yet though


----------



## Sachmach29

I GOT PERFECT TOWN WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Bulbadragon

Finished paying off the donations for my second bridge. I waited a while, but I know some people did that first thing. I'm starting the cafe tomorrow


----------



## James

I got my cafe this morning and Brewster has already cut me off! Also commissioned and paid off a yellow bench and caught a walker cicada for the museum (not been paying much attention to the bugs) Next job has to be paying off my loan from Nook it's about 495000 bells. I usually spend my Tuesday nights bug catching on the island so that should help


----------



## Gizmodo

Today Super T & T is being constructed 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I got Timbra's picture WOOHOO!*


----------



## Sachmach29

Sachmach29 said:


> I GOT PERFECT TOWN WOOOHOOOOO


I AM A TIME TRAVELER AND TODAY I TRAVELED AND GIT TE GOLDEN WATERING CAN WOOHOOO


----------



## Robert Plant

Got the caf? requested and built it (yeah, I payed 298.000 bells for it).


----------



## charmed girl

Just finished paying off my home loan for my third room downstairs and I went to the caf? to see Brewster and he suggested that I work for him, I start tomorrow!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Smeddertoriboy

Payed off my down payment, house will be ready tomorrow


----------



## hijessicarose

^ Awesome! You'll love the rest of the game, promise~


----------



## Yokie

Got me a second floor and caught a tarantula.

Today was a good day.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Timbra AND Mitzi's pic today
ELATED!


----------



## Breesasha

I woke up to my lighthouse being completely built, I welcomed Renee into my town (She unpacked fully today), and I am working on the money I need to pay off my reset center public work project. I am currently on the island trying to hunt beetles to do so. I also drank my 3rd cup of coffee from Brewster's Caf?.


----------



## Kaiaa

I finally paid off the Cafe and hunted bugs on the island. I also picked a lot of flowers from the island to plant in my new park which I will be adding a fountain or bench to tomorrow.


----------



## ben_nyc

Visited a best friend just now!  (=


----------



## Lin

Build a flower bed. Very underwhelming but very cheap too so... it's ok. >.< Waiting for 2 villagers to move out for Cafe and Police Station. :/


----------



## BellGreen

I unlocked take-out coffee today! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Vin

Got the coffee cup from Brewster, and paid off the second expansion for a side room. c: Also paid off the outdoor chair a villager wanted.


----------



## Hirisa

My mayor hung out at Henry's house today, then paid for her basement addition, and my second character paid for her main room to be expanded. And, my mayor did some work for Brewster and earned some really good coffee beans and a coffeemaker. After some dancing at Club LOL, she'll be up laying pathways, then maybe take a break for some dream travel to wind down before heading to bed. ^^


----------



## Elisba

Haha I completed my campaign for the campground.  Here's hoping to a more lively bunch of animal neighbors!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Skinny received the golden watering can today! YAAAY!


----------



## Aloha

Nothing.I just woke up awhile ago.Waiting for the shops to open,browsing the forums.


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Well, I just logged on to my town but yesterday was my most produtive day: 

I completed my fossils at the museum. :O
I got a golden axe.  
I got a perfect town rating. :3


----------



## Lisha

Yesterday I caught a tarantula and today (just now) I caught a scorpion!  ; u;


----------



## Smeddertoriboy

hijessicarose said:


> ^ Awesome! You'll love the rest of the game, promise~



Yeah I've spent hours today just playing it, I managed to pay off my home loan today but I couldn't expand it because the place was shut


----------



## ben_nyc

Lisha said:


> Yesterday I caught a tarantula and today (just now) I caught a scorpion!  ; u;



That's great!  =)  Still have errands; the sun's still out.


----------



## charmed girl

I completed my second day working at the cafe for Brewster, he gave me superb coffee beans and a coffee maker in return. 
A police station was finally requested by clay so I went straight to town hall to make the arrangements, it should be done by tomorrow. 
I did a few favors for my villagers and wrote letters then went to the island to catch some bugs.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

My new PWP for Zingzang today is the geyser. It'll be completed tomorrow. Can't wait to watch the geyser in action. I also discovered Marshal, the new smug squirrel, at the campsite. So I persuaded him to move in. He's so cute.


----------



## Chrissy

Congrats on getting Marshal, Cupcake! He's adorable.

As for what I did, I paid off my bell PWP, after thinking if I should wait for the Zen Bell or go with that bell. (well, why not have both?) It's by the cliff. I can hold seaside marriages! Kind of. 

Both of my characters have gifts for Nibbles, whose birthday is tomorrow. It's also my birthday tomorrow, so we'll see how everything goes.


----------



## Chris

Today I started a new PWP (the caf?!) and got Peanut's picture. :3


----------



## Anders

I just started the game a couple of days ago, and today i caught my first Shark, what's cooler is that 2 seconds after that i caught a hammerhead aswell


----------



## Ant Lady

I sold my turnips for 494 bells, paid off my Moai Statue PWP, put the rest on the bank and still have over 2 million.

And then I got a Turnip badge.


----------



## Rio

about to get all the golden tools today (got golden can, axe, slingshot, rod, net and soon gold shovel)


----------



## Niya

Well I was running around town and stumbled across a Jacob's Ladder! And I went to see Isabelle and she says I have a perfect town! Yay! ^^

Now I can remodel my town hall and build a flower clock! :3


----------



## Yokie

Got the campsite and a basement for my house.


----------



## Meltd0wn

I just spent the past couple of hours going through all the junk in both of my characters dressers to sell everything that is re-orderable so I could have more room for other stuff. lol


----------



## hijessicarose

I'm getting Rosie to move in tomorrow~ ^__^


----------



## JellyBeans

My orange tulips bred, and so did my pink cosmos, so I have 3 of each...I won the bug off.... My bezzie came over and I went to her....Nothing much. Oh, and the spot for Bonbons house appeared


----------



## Hayate

Bug off ruined my plans, was going to start the cafe. On a happier note, I GOT BUNNIE TO WEAR A BUNNY TEE. WIN


----------



## Gizmodo

Won the bug off


----------



## Marceline

Its only the beginning on my day, however I was near my cafe and I found my very first blue violet hybrid! I'm so proud C:


----------



## Saralie

My major accomplishment- getting Truffles the pig to move out! Took me DAYS of the 2/2 TT trick to do it. I hated that pig so much.


----------



## Farobi

Wow I'm pretty pleased with what happened today!

-Pietro at my campsite <3
-Super T&T expansion soon!
-Pancetti has unpacked.
-Redd's in town!


----------



## Gizmodo

In my 2 days so Far
Paid off two mortgages
Started Building Bridge
Lopez moved in Today, with Vesta moving in tomorrow
Got Development permit in 2 hours


----------



## Yokie

I got perfect town.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Finally started to properly decorate my house. However, I have realised that I may want to use too many furniture sets.


----------



## StiX

Just got Resetti's picture... does that count?


----------



## Wish

omg i never do **** LOL


----------



## Robert Plant

I became the mayor of Senkai.

:3


----------



## Lyla

I got a some art from redd and built the classic police station. I also got Kody's picture.


----------



## Napoleonic

I tried to get more PWPs and succeeded, only to get a pile of pipes.  And then I proceeded to whine about it on Skype for an hour.


----------



## goubug89

I finished paying off my campsite PWP and Cyrus woke up at Re-Tail!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I did tons of landscaping with my friends and now there are paths all over town with flowers! So now we need more. If you have spare flowers please contact me.


----------



## Elisba

Getting a good deal of my paths done.  It looks so amazing!!  Better than my dirt run paths.


----------



## Fame

got fauna to move in hECK YEAH


----------



## Lurrdoc

I got Tammy in, Freya out and currently getting Kevin in.


----------



## Marceline

My Super T&T will close tomorrow to be upgraded! I'm excited.


----------



## Gizmodo

Getting Freya in, in a few days!! ;D


----------



## Pachirisu

Hmm, cool thread I love these kinds of threads!!!

*What I did today!*

Well I started by doing a few favors (4) for a couple villagers. I then payed off my 1st house payment _(because I just restarted my game 3 days ago)_ Then I visited a town to collect some items for my TBT store. _(link in siggy)_ Which took about 1 1/2hrs. that was about it. 

*What I plan to do.*
I want to start working on my paths as soon as I get the QR sewing machine.


----------



## idiotcurl

I finally got all of the paths I had laid down torn up. I had planned on making a beautiful pathed town but then Goose moved in right in the middle of a path, so I gave up. I ended up just making paths with flowers instead.


----------



## ben_nyc

Room redesign incoming!


----------



## Wingsy

I laid down more paths!  Now my country village is looking like a little town.


----------



## Peach Toadstool

I just got the game today so I found 4 fossils and donated them all to the musem


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Almost finished laying down paths. Thanks to Miya and BellBringerGreen I have some hybrids.


----------



## LemyLekySama

The usual, for me...picked some weeds, planted some flowers, shook some trees & went fishing.


----------



## PandasaurusRex

I organized my gyroids which took _forever_, and I managed to water all my flowers which also took forever, haha.


----------



## Isabella

errr not much today yet, i have so much stuff out on the ground that i really need to sell since my closet is full so ive been sorting that out

i also watered some flowers and sent letters to villagers and did some errands for them and yea that's pretty much it
now i really want to focus on getting a perfect town status


----------



## Pachirisu

wouldn't it be nice instead of having all the storage linked, that it would be individual?


----------



## CrankyCupcake

T.I.Y. opened today! Bought and planted bushes from Leif for the first time! Can't wait to see what else he will sell in the coming days.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

I am getting T.I.Y. tomorrow so excited so I accomplished that today.


----------



## Jizg

Got the train station remodel without even trying for it. Going for the modern version.


----------



## Mosshead

Completed my first Public Works Project and paid off my loan!


----------



## JellyBeans

Lets see..I finished my basic path layouts, need to connect them all S), I started building the police station (AT LAST) and I got nearer perfect town rating...


----------



## Gizmodo

Island Unlocked Today
House upgraded for 3rd time


----------



## Feraligator

I stayed up until 4AM recording the rain music for my subscribers, but I may have to consider time traveling because I can't stay up that late ton record the earlier songs...


----------



## Chrissy

Paid off my loan. I have the zen castle, so now two parts of my house are fully expanded, one expanded by the 1st stage and the rest is really really cramped.

I decided to take the leap and build the lighthouse. I thought it was too expensive but it looks a lot more substantial than the wind turbine. It sucks you can only have one wind turbine. I wanted to re-enact the first scene of Macross Plus... So yeah. Hoping to pay that off. I put it in a place where when I start the game on a new character to try the reset trick, where new villagers always tend to move on. >:C It's close by the ramp and cliff.


----------



## mayortash

Not much today. Found my 2nd blue pansy and got the mischief joke from Shrunk. Katrina is in town and wants me to wear a men's top. Found all my fossils (all dupes of what I've already donated) and 2/3 gyroids I found were dupes as well so put them in storage to give to villagers when they want furniture. Got the 1up mushroom from fortune cookies as well as a big bros moustache. Starting Operation New Neighbour today where (as much as it hurts me) I'm going to start ignoring the villagers who've given me their picture so I can get some fresh faces in Laputa.


----------



## Lisha

Got my 22nd emotion, it was that aggravation one. Apple gave me her pic again (o__o) after I returned something to her on Marcel's behalf.
Tricked Penelope (camper) into giving me 2.8k bells for my perfect orange, lol.


----------



## Robert Plant

I'm trying to get the developement permission, but how the heck you water flowers without a watering can.


----------



## Hirisa

I'm currently landscaping the southern portion of my map. I demolished an early PWP (it was a clock) and relocated a wooden bridge, and have planted a lot of bamboo and some azalea bushes that people were kind enough to share with me. I'll likely place my first torch PWP today, unless a villager recommends something new that's more fitting.


----------



## natsu34

I Finally got my HR points to 250 000 +


----------



## Mamapeta

i went ahead and bought a lot of presents for my villagers!! they were mostly just clothes, though, since its early november in my game P have to make sure everyone dresses warmly for the winter season after all! i got some of my villagers matching clothes, too, so its going to be really cute!


----------



## Napoleonic

I finally got a PWP that isn't lame, in my opinion.

successssss


----------



## Bambi

Yesterday I FINALLY caught a colaencanth. Took me forever. Seriously....

Today I haven't played yet but I'm hoping for an arapaima.


----------



## Gizmodo

Paid off the campsite straight away! ^^ so will be ready at 6am


----------



## Nymph

Finally bred some red+ roses! So now I can get started on making some lovely blue ones 

And another black rose came in! Hopefully those two will start multiplying.


----------



## Jarachi29

I finished my own paths! I might think about sharing them with everyone (If I'm not too lazy to) in a separate thread.


----------



## Superpenguin

Got the last bridge suggestion.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I got approved by Gracie. I'm so cute I could grow wings. *guts pose*


----------



## Kaijudomage

My town is finally at perfect status, which happened yesterday.


----------



## Redey1290

I got felicity to move in


----------



## Stevey Queen

I finally am getting the cafe tomorrow.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I finally finished filling my campground with fiery coloured flowers. ^_^ (look at the allieration there!) And a large amount of gardening overhaul in my town in general. Now all I need is PWP suggestions that fit with my campground. 

Now I just need to sort all my stuff indoors and get the hybrids I want from my alt town, and I'll be back to being at a loss for what to do with my town. xP

EDIT: And yesterday I got my golden watering can! So today saw some axe-work. Pretty stumps! =D


----------



## AwesomeBlossom

I finished my balloon collection again! Well, the story with that is I bought it on here because I got lazy, but I accidentally sold a piece of the collection, so I had to go BACK out to find that last piece, and today I found it! 

Oh, and today I got my 10th villager to move in!


----------



## Starlight

I got a ton of money at the island and started trying to plan where bushes will go ^^


----------



## Farobi

Shopped for the first time in my own TIY, found Pietro's home spot (which isn't too shabby, almost killed my orange cosmo though), and found myself an ice-cream rack that can help me with my 7-11 themed room!


----------



## hijessicarose

I received the Gold Watering Can, got a job at the Cafe, gave away a villager, and completed a few more dinosaurs in my museum! c:

Oh, I've also been trying to re-create Reggie's room in my museum. I just need the Virtual Boy and then I'm done!


----------



## poliwag0

I paid off my loan for the 4x4 upstairs room and now I can pick my upgrades! So I chose the left room on the main floor. I'm going to make it a campus set room.


----------



## fortune

I didn't accomplish anything, I reset too much x3
well I guess I got shampoodles in my new town ~


----------



## faithiefaith

Big day in my town today! 

I just got Carmen (yay!) and Gracie opened up her shop so I bought candy furniture (yay!)


----------



## Chrissy

Got a bunch of rare wallpapers for papering the walls and carpets for petting the cars from none other than Sahara.

Mossy carpet, Daisy meadow, bathhouse wall, and another desert vista...


----------



## matoki

got the golden watering can and started a pwp for illuminated tree!


----------



## Sheepish

I finally got started on a few of my paths. Nothing amazing, but I'd consider it an accomplishment given how long I've been putting off doing them, haha.


----------



## Farobi

Sheepish said:


> I finally got started on a few of my paths. Nothing amazing, but I'd consider it an accomplishment given how long I've been putting off doing them, haha.



I still didn't.


----------



## Robert Plant

I'm the mayor of Senkai!


----------



## Gizmodo

Campsite opened up ^^
Persuaded Muffy to move in.. 3rd sheep!


----------



## Mao

Finished paying Museum 2nd floor off ^-^ I actually forgot the donations were going on


----------



## Prisma

I finally got whitney
ಠ_ಠ..... +1k points for my daily ac nl achievements


----------



## hijessicarose

Howw O:


----------



## Hunch

I made a Filbert pillow.


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Campsite opened up ^^
> Persuaded Muffy to move in.. 3rd sheep!



Got modern wood furniture off Apple ^^


----------



## Moonclea

good for you finish making path and you like it ^^
maybe I'll come visit your town~
Well I still working on my town house renovation and hybrid garden lol
got so much to do


----------



## fortune

Graham came to my house unexpectedly and gave me an item from my favourite set (rococo) xD!


----------



## BellGreen

Yesterday I had a perfect town and a Jacob's Ladder! Today I unlocked color contacts. Green looks pretty ugly with the eyes that many people got (crisscross hair and the blue-white stripe shirt.)


----------



## Cinnamoos

This was the other day, but I finished my hammock!


----------



## Cardboardo

Gaston was in my camp today...I like him a lot, but someone is going to give me Knox soon


----------



## Lucsy

I was able to chopped down all of my trees and cleared out my inventory. Going to redo my whole town since I got perfect town and the golden watering can already. Still need to demolish some PWP because they're in the way of where I'm going to control where my villagers will be living in. 
So much work to be done.


----------



## poliwag0

Nookling Junction upgraded into T&T Market!


----------



## maarowak

SOMEONE FINALLY ASKED THE BRICK BRIDGE
THANK YOU FRANK I NEVER THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE USEFUL BUT LOOK AT THAT

also i might get coco in a trade which is super duper exciting!!!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Caught all 4 species of shark and donated them :3


----------



## jenikinz

added my 4th character and paid off my well.


----------



## Stitched

Got Midna's Mask in a Fortune Cookie >3<  also switching to the Beautiful Town ordinance to prevent me from getting work done at night.


----------



## Pachirisu

Well at first I picked my fruit and sold it at re-tail. Then I started a PWP. I then did a few trades with people and made a huge amount of bells and payed off my PWP. I then did some favors for my villagers and donated some fossils to the museum. Lastly I changed my Ordinance to beautiful.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I completed my fossil collection and got the log bench suggested! ^_^ Muffy obviously comes on TBT and saw that I said I wanted stuff for my campground y-day. xP

I also went crazy organising mode and updated my dream address. (I only do so when I have a camper) So for the first time dream visitors won't have 1 or 2 rooms in my house of disorganised mess and a slightly more presentable (and present-able) visit. And it only took far too many hours.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Finally, I caught the diving beetle! Man, it had been taunting me for weeks. Heh. Now it's a permanent museum resident. And Rolf, dear Rolf, suggested the zen garden. OOH YEAH. I'm building it with a big grin on my face.


----------



## idiotcurl

It wasn't exactly in my town but I became something of a mentor to a younger player through Club Tortimer. I went to her town and taught her how to crossbreed her flowers. I'm not sure if she completely got it but I feel good that I at least helped her a bit.


----------



## JellyBeans

I had the fountain ceremony, built and paid off a flower bed, got some more black tulips, caught a few rare and expensive species of fish and my town tree grew from three bush thingys to 7..I can now sit on it


----------



## SliceAndDice

My fossil collection in the Museum is finally finished.  I also got a mini T-Rex for my house.


----------



## goubug89

I finally spoke to Sable enough times to get the QR machine. I can now pave my town


----------



## mayortash

Really not a lot today. New emotion from Shrunk: shocked. And I've been told Felicity is leaving (over my dead body). Coach is better and gave me a dresser of some sort, already sold it at Re-Tail. Sharks and Napoleonfish are abundant today.


----------



## BronzeElf

I reset it.


----------



## Gizmodo

SliceAndDice said:


> My fossil collection in the Museum is finally finished.  I also got a mini T-Rex for my house.



Well done


----------



## Robert Plant

BronzeElf said:


> I reset it.


lolwat


----------



## Puuhi

I paved my town and organised my flowers for breeding. Yay, finally!


----------



## Gizmodo

Donate more fossils and sorted out hybrids
Persuaded Stitches to move in.. he will be my tenth villager after Muffy has unpacked


----------



## Zero Revolution

I paid off the loan to expand my basement, and sold some things that were cluttering my storages.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX

Not much really. Constantly redesigning my main room to be a European Cabin (getting Mountain Song last night makes it 10x more awesome). Just trying to get the best look for my house. Also got 2 new badges which is good. Happy Homer Bronze for getting HHA 50,000 points and Pro Diver for catching a lot of sea creatures.


----------



## violetneko

I got Chadder's picture!


----------



## Sheepish

I got the silver watering can (because I'm too indecisive about PWPs to try maintain perfect town status for the gold one, and I kept forgetting to buy flowers, so I only got the silver one now), and I laid out a few more paths since Ken's moved in. So, not much, but I guess it's still progress!


----------



## Elisba

SUCCESSFULLY GROWING BLACK ROSES!!!!!  So excited!!!!


----------



## Hirisa

I got Henry's picture, and made a lot of progress on my bamboo grove. I also planted a lot of lemon trees, because I think they're pretty. :3


----------



## dollydaydream

I got gold roses and convinced Zell to move in 
YAY!!!!


----------



## BellGreen

Mint is moving in tomorrow, one of my dreamies! Yay!


----------



## Kaduk

Just got the game, so it was my first day, I payed off the down payment and completed all the advice Isabelle gave me.

I played it for way too long as well


----------



## Alright

After two people made me town flags, I decided to make my own that took about 45 minutes. Now, TTing some people's dream villagers out of my TTing town.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I paid off more than half of the cafe PWP that just got put up today. 
I added more flowers, and surprisingly watered them all. 
Went to the island and caught some expensive fish. I plan on going back at night and catching beetles!


----------



## poliwag0

I paid off the dream mansion


----------



## hijessicarose

Reply number 200 ^__^
I got Fang and Wolfgang to move and.
And hopefully.. I'll also get Marshal tonight :3

Awkward.. reply 201 haha.


----------



## TeddysMama711

Well, I spent about an hour on the island beetle hunting, and just came back and sold them all and made a total of 371,700 bells. It may not be a lot for some, but I've never had this much money in AC, ever lol. So I paid off my house loan and still have about 200k in the bank.


----------



## Jedo

Got prefect town!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I got a few new bugs and fish and a bunch of new diving catches. I'm planning on building the campsite tomorrow...but at the moment I'm not too sure where to place it. :/


----------



## Wondrous

Built my first PWP and payed it off today, the Yellow Bench. Rodney is also all unpacked and out and about, while Deirdre is still un-boxing. Ricky's ropes are up! His house will be here tomorrow, and so will he. <3 I also convinced Kidd to move to my town, so that's exciting. Jeez, a lot of villager movement, haha. Also got the island today and visited it for the first time. Caught tons of beetles and made a lot of bells.

Veryyy good day, lol.


----------



## violetneko

Caught the first petaltail dragonfly for the season :3


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I received my first Brewster-styled gyroid for working in the cafe! Heh. Can't wait to get the next one. Served coffee to another out-of-towner today, it was Snake.


----------



## JellyBeans

I got my first Jacobs ladder  I knew I had perfect town yesterday.. I haven't done much yet. Visited dream towns and got Margie to move out


----------



## Mike!

Got my Emporium today, so was able to buy two KK Slider songs in one day for the first time, tried out some fertiliser and bought my fave top from the GC game - Gracie's coral tee!  And best of all, I had Deirdre in my campsite and convinced her to move in, which will be the first time I've had one of the new personality types in my village! Now I'm just hoping she doesn't build her house on something too important...  Hop


----------



## Lurrdoc

I got Midge the bird to move in from the camping tent! She's a really sweet bird. I don't like her flooring, though. Haha.


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Got another dreamie to move in, Ankha of all villagers too! One step closer to point where I can stop TTing! I don't like to do it... But I really want my dream villagers... Then I'm gonna stop TTing and start working on making my town look nice! (Paths, PWP's ect.) I don't cheat at lease... Like get fossils, go to katrina, gracie, any of those special people, cath bugs, or make money... So I don't feel that bad


----------



## Zanessa

I paid off a fountain... That's it. 
But this week, I've changed the path, got some new QR codes into my mayor character, got my third character to look like my 2nd favorite anime character (Menma from AnoHana), got the third mannequin from Labelle, and.. that's about it..


----------



## Corduroy

i have earned 500k just off of random bug and fish hunting this week so i have some money for turnips this sunday


----------



## Napoleonic

I caught myself an Octavian, passed Gracie's last fashion check, and started furnishing the new room in my house.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Finally, I've collected all the emotions from Shrunk, I'm a Certifiable Emotion Comedian and I've learned to do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle! I feel like a new person! 

PS. Also, I managed to earn all the Brewsteroids a few days ago. I will continue to work at the cafe because it's fun, and I love meeting out-of-towners.


----------



## hijessicarose

CrankyCupcake said:


> Finally, I've collected all the emotions from Shrunk, I'm a Certifiable Emotion Comedian and I've learned to do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle! I feel like a new person!
> 
> PS. Also, I managed to earn all the Brewsteroids a few days ago. I will continue to work at the cafe because it's fun, and I love meeting out-of-towners.



So jealous actually.. the Shrunk Funk Shuffle is so adorable hahah.
Congrats! I love the other items Brewster gives. xD


----------



## ben_nyc

Lots of planting!  Fingers xrossed that these bushes will grow... =)


----------



## Blair

Reading this thread makes me feel so bad about being so lazy the past few days.
I haven't really accomplished anything this week, that I can think of T_T


----------



## in-a-pickle

I finally designed my maze, now I have to plant the bushes  Hopefully this will work out!!!


----------



## Peach Toadstool

I got the golden watering can


----------



## violetneko

I lost my gold watering can, bought another one here, then found my can next to the campsite X3


----------



## danceonglitter

I did a couple of errands for my villagers, and finally started cutting down trees so I can redo some of my paths and stuff - I have trees/flowers in awkward places and it's annoying me, haha ^^


----------



## EmmaFrost

-I finallyyyyy got Shampoodle 
-Did an errand for Chevre.
-Julian told me he was moving (I'll be making an auction thread in a few days I guess unless he decides not to go).


----------



## Roel

- Finished off my whole house!


----------



## Mya

I harvested like 500 perfect apples and got like 130k off em lol.


----------



## Th3 Mayor

Mya said:


> I harvested like 500 perfect apples and got like 130k off em lol.



If you sell them at a town that doesn't have apples as it's native fruit, you could make way more than what you made. I sold like 5 or 6 baskets of 9 P. Peaches at my bro's town and made 231k.


----------



## Zanessa

Th3 Mayor said:


> If you sell them at a town that doesn't have apples as it's native fruit, you could make way more than what you made. I sold like 5 or 6 baskets of 9 P. Peaches at my bro's town and made 231k.



Better to sell them at a town who's native fruit isn't apple and who has perfect apples as re-tail premium.


----------



## Stitched

Found some cute new paths to replace mine.  It's not that I don't like mine, these are just better...
...but it's gonna take hours to replace them all lol.


----------



## RainbowYoshi

Getting Super T&T!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I finally finished the next stage of my extreme gardening. ~ Started with just the top of my town's flowers and hibiscus, and now I've added a load more of Leifs bushes around town, finished the larger chunk of the top of my town and added some more garden areas around the edge of my town. Also got and organised a ton of hybrids.  

Now I just need to sort the huge empty middle of my town. ~ still not had and inspired brainwave on what to do there though. (have like 35 x 17 spaces. :S)


----------



## Roel

Completed the fossil section in my museum!


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Rolf's picture 4/10 of my original 10 now
Paid off Waterwell


----------



## LillyKay

Gracie fashion checks. All 4 completed successfully


----------



## Mijzelffan

I got a legitimate painting from Redd. Not exactly an accomplishment though I got a golden axe and the dr shrunk dance earlier this week, do those count?


----------



## hijessicarose

Roel said:


> Completed the fossil section in my museum!



Me too! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mijzelffan said:


> I got a legitimate painting from Redd. Not exactly an accomplishment though I got a golden axe and the dr shrunk dance earlier this week, do those count?



Everything counts! I'm getting the Shrunk Dance next.. I'm so impatient I might TT to get it. xD


----------



## Tombo

I put down the deposit for my house!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Wow. I really don't understand how I had so many things happen today. o-o

First, I found out that Club LOL did indeed open on time (I had assumed I got the signatures last Tuesday, when I actually did on Friday) and that it wasn't delayed. I then had Kicks under construction today and got Blathers to suggest the second floor museum renovation. I also funded it.  It was action filled for sure, and I really wasn't expecting those acheivements to appear all in one day. :O


----------



## jvgsjeff

Yesterday I got my golden axe, and today I got my lighthouse.


----------



## Xanarcah

Passed my 4 Gracie fashion checks~

She asked for Historical, Flashy, Sporty, and Iconic. 

I'm actually surprised at how easy it was to pass. It takes surprisingly little clothing, not a full 5 or 6 items per outfit like I originally thought it would.


----------



## fl0ra

It wasn't too hard, but I paid off my bench


----------



## Jordandelion

I completed my rainbow balloon room! So many colors~


----------



## Puuhi

Yay, it's a wonderful day!  I got my golden watering can, my first black rose spawned, TIY opened, Vesta sent me her picture in her final letter to me and thanks to her leaving I've finally got an open spot again. Having ten villagers is so annoying!


----------



## Gizmodo

Puuhi said:


> Yay, it's a wonderful day!  I got my golden watering can, my first black rose spawned, TIY opened, Vesta sent me her picture in her final letter to me and thanks to her leaving I've finally got an open spot again. Having ten villagers is so annoying!



I agree, i dont like having 10 either  its nice to have an open spot
and aw Vesta


----------



## Puuhi

Yeah, she's lovely. ^_^ It was time for her to move on though, because I still need to get to know so many villagers!


----------



## Cobby

*Yesterday:*



Spoiler: I've finally paid off my Moai Statue!



View attachment 10180





Spoiler: And Street Passes!



View attachment 10181



*Today:*



Spoiler: Poncho gave me his Picture!



View attachment 10182





Spoiler: Finally got a Brewstoid and the one I wanted!



View attachment 10183





Spoiler: And wondering if I should sacrifice this pattern stump so I can place my Solar Panel there...



View attachment 10184


----------



## Jinglefruit

So much done today; 

- reorganised house and sorted patterns so my furniture looked normal again, and got all the green number lamps back in my museum matrix room and replaced them with white ones as they matched better and people can order them from streetpass.
- managed to get some more flower furniture from my weed collecting alt town.
- finally wrote up a list of all the gyroids I have and put them all into museum. - then traded a ton of spares with a friend.
- organised all my storage and all the streetpass items I had gathered in museum.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Cobby said:


> *Yesterday:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I've finally paid off my Moai Statue!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And Street Passes!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10181
> 
> 
> 
> *Today:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poncho gave me his Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finally got a Brewstoid and the one I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And wondering if I should sacrifice this pattern stump so I can place my Solar Panel there...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10184



Your attachments arent working...


----------



## Patchwork

5 street passes today and all of the users had AC:NL. One step closer to that badge! Shame nothing was note worthy in the houses, just the usual stuff people like to put in their homes.

Oh, and I got a nice balloon for my room from the streetpass.


----------



## greywizard06

Convinced Pietro to move into my town today from the campsite.  I'm so excited I finally managed to get this clown.  XD


----------



## Hirisa

I got Sparro's picture, and I expanded an unused room in my house so I could store shrubs and saplings and tools in it instead of my closet. It will be handy for my mayor to have a dedicated gardening room!


----------



## Marceline

▌▌✖ ▌​

I unlocked the bus stop, got Diana's picture again and got my dreamie, Zucker! ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Hirisa

And Sylvia just requested the windmill! I just flipped my funky wig. ^^


----------



## violetneko

Hirisa said:


> And Sylvia just requested the windmill! I just flipped my funky wig. ^^



Lucky. I wish mine would suggest the police station :c


----------



## Lurrdoc

Added some furniture to my house. Moved a few things around and out. 

Amelia requested the hot springs~ God bless her heart. I know the perfect spot for it too, but I can't start building it yet.

Planted a bunch of bushes and bamboo. Renovated the area around my town station.


----------



## Hirisa

violetneko said:


> Lucky. I wish mine would suggest the police station :c


I sympathize. There are quite a few PWPs that I want (picnic set, hammock, that kind of stuff) and my villagers just aren't having it. And my mayor's best friend, Sparro, is a jock who makes a lot of requests, but mainly for stuff like stadium lights.


----------



## Puffy

Got the whole Sweets theme! Got Chrissy too! Stitches is going to move here too ^.^


----------



## Tavren

Keaton asked me to dig up his time capsule, and than he gave me his picture.


----------



## Kaiaa

I caught a tarantula today and found out that you can be bitten by the mosquito that is in your bug display (if you've donated it)


----------



## jvgsjeff

Today I caught my first petaltail dragonfly, discovered my first black rose, and got the Insect Encyclopedia badge from Phineas.


----------



## OldHill

Finished my paths but I don't like the way they look now ): Sigh. 
Also, gave Erik a fish that he said he will love forever, and Chevre told me she's moving.

And I got someone to give me Avery and I'm trading Tom for Beardo! Whoo!


----------



## Blizzard

Received the golden ax.  Goofed and dug up a hydrangea start which was almost fully grown.  Delivered items for villagers.  Wrote letters.  Usual stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jvgsjeff said:


> Today I caught my first petaltail dragonfly, discovered my first black rose, and got the Insect Encyclopedia badge from Phineas.



Congratulations.  I've yet to find that dragonfly.


----------



## ben_nyc

Tree placement & magical stump creation!


----------



## idiotcurl

A "just this once" time travelling situation ended up being a screwed up mishappen. Got Erik and extra perfect peaches out of it, but I've learned to never TT again.


----------



## BellGreen

Hmm, I guess I could say I need 3 more emotions to complete the set!


----------



## PinkWater

Started planting bushes everywhere to test how they'll and grow. Hated on Barold. Got Chevre's pic and she even came to me house <3 Hated Barold. Rolf came to my house twice. Went to Henry's house once. Hated Barold. Got Pinky to suggest fairy tale bridge, which I REALLY needed. Hated Barold. Hated Barold. Paid off bridge. Hated Tiffany.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Earned 20k or so from working on the island . Started a new file, so now I have another house to work on.


----------



## lolskies

Paid off all of the extra rooms. Now to start expanding them!


----------



## Blizzard

It's a new day so I'll say what I accomplished so far.  Tried all the tricks to catch bees.  Failed again.  I need more running room.  Visited the Resetti's.  They were working on a voice recognition program they said "the big guys" wanted to start using.  Said not to say the word "scramble" and don't touch the machine.  I did anyway.  Are they up to something.  Made two trips to the island and came home with about half a million bells.  Oh, if you're ever in the Resetti's not so humble abode, you've just got to use their toilet.  When you stand up, the toilet flushes.  That's a hoot.  Got two pieces of furniture from the tree shaking.  

That's it so far.  Oh, as always I was told I had bags under my eyes.  Thanks villagers.


----------



## Eirynfox

I usually do a lot of the same things (and usually in order.. wonder what type of villager that makes me? LOL! )
- Sell anything I don't need from previous day/night
- find out what the fossils are that I dug up the previous day and donate
- get some fruit and visit shrunk
- Pay house/get cash/ask for house expansion if needed
- Buy up nookling's/lief's/able's/shoe shop (only uncatalogued items or stuff that makes me double take)
- post any villager items that I just bought (If something I bought fits their room themes)
- Sell any stuff I just got that I don't really need
- Coffee and part time work
- Visit the Mayor office if I have anything to do there
- Visit my police station for laf or to see who is in town
- water my flowers if I have time and talk to villagers at least once
- pull weeds/dig up fossils/collect my shiney fruits
- Tidy up my home if its needed (usually it is cause I just dump stuff when I'm in a hurry)
- then its all free time! I can visit friends/neighbours/go to the island!

Today so far I'm at work so I only had a little time to do the first lot of stuff (up to buying out the shops)


----------



## Seravee

Absolutely nothing - I kinda slacked off today since I am waiting for my bamboo to grow.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Willow's Picture
Had the Bell requested by Apple
Paid off the Belll


----------



## Stitched

I was serving at Brewsters and Sydney came in to order coffee!!! She's one of my dreamies!  It's not really an accomplishment but I thought it was so cool!  Sterling came in yesterday.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I visited some dream towns and got some more qr codes! Layed them down in my town.


----------



## hijessicarose

Today I got a Jacob's Ladder for the first time in a few days, planted some more roses around, and that's about it. I didn't participate in the bug-off sadly. xD


----------



## violetneko

Got 130 pts for a Hercules beetle, and Mitzi moved in! Also got K.K. Flamenco since I did an arrangement of it and I love it and I don't know why I didn't get it before and--
You get it XD 
I hope everyone else's day has been amazing as well :3


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I got the shoe store to open today, won the Bug-Off, and...well, that's about it. I didn't do much other than my dailies and participating in the Bug-Off. :/


----------



## jvgsjeff

Today I got 102 points for a golden stag and won the Bug-Off in my town. Also, I paid off my latest house expansion.


----------



## Pixlplume

Today got 100 points for a Birdwing Butterfly, placing me in first place. I received a mini butterfly table as well as a cicada stereo. For K.K. Slider, both my sister and I got the same song on random (K.K. Milonga - creepy diva)
Also atlas beetles were worth more at re-tail today.


----------



## Breesasha

Got a new song from K.K Slider, raised almost enough money to pay off my next upgrade to my home, and won the Bug-Off for a tournament to get a golden trophy.


----------



## ReGreta

I won the Bug Off competition at my town, boo yah! >:0


----------



## Jinglefruit

I have to revive this thread for this. 

I GOT ALL BRONZE BADGES! =DDD Seriously doubted I'd ever get some of them when I first heard of them, but the only one I've actually gone out of my way for has been the turnip one. ~ normally I wouldn't do the stalk market. And got the weed one trying to get flower furniture from my alt town. 

And then I made my last couple mini-dino models today! So I've managed to collect all the fossils twice! ^_^ First time round I had to trade for a few nearing the end, then yesterday I needed 4 more fossils and when I got my daily 4 appraised they were the 4 I needed! ~ Crazy luck! I guess the game went easy on me. 

And lesser, but I was still stoked by this, Gracie finally visited and I passed her test and dressed like a basic. xD
Oh, and for the second time ever, I got the superb coffee beans. ~ Haven't looked at any guides for this, took a long time to remember what my villagers like.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3

I got K.K. Song and...
I got Gruff's pic today! ^^


----------



## clovetic

stitches moved in, and in a spot where he didn't ruin single path or flower. love him


----------



## fl0ra

Paid off another fairytale streetlight for my town and convinced one of my dreamies Kid Cat to move in from the campsite ^^


----------



## LeadKisses

Well, after two whole weeks of not playing, (-facedesk-) I planted all of the flowers I had in storage and spent about two hours making my town pretty again. Haha. And, I downloaded the newest DLC. Good day, if you ask me.


----------



## bittermeat

Kid Cat finally settled in.
Got about 100 hibiscus bushes for my town.
Redecorated my home with items I ordered from the HHS.


----------



## Sheepish

I got Ken's pic in the mail (what a great way to start the day~), passed Gracie's fashion check (second time!), and did a huge amount of reorganization and cleaning up of my flowers, as well as some other general landscaping. All-in-all, probably one of my more productive days.


----------



## Suicune

Deli moved in to Katt's old spot, which wasn't a bad spot at all so that was sorta nice. Other than that I managed to catalogue a ton of items which I'm going to order tomorrow. Super T&T will be done upgrading so I get more items in my store, yay.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I paid off my house and ordered an expansion, and I'm about halfway there towards getting my town development permit.

The rest was just the usual chores (shopping, watering, shaking trees, abusing rocks, excavating fossils, yadda yadda).  

Oh, also tried my hand at making a town tune. It's not horrible but it's not anything amazing.

EDIT: And Ren?e is moving to Astoria. Yay for purple uchi rhinos :3


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Not much, but I'm going to hurry up and demolish one of my bridges to replace it with a brick bridge, ever so kindly suggested by Peanut.  I'll be ready to do it tomorrow morning, hopefully.


----------



## SeaMonkeyFarmer

I finally set up some paths!  They only use one basic pattern at the minute, but I'm just glad I finally put something down.


----------



## moonbunny

Nothing yet since it's currently nighttime in my town, but yesterday I accomplished a lot:

❤ Set up paths. I'm not done yet, but I won't be done until I get all of my dreamies, so.
❤ Sold Beau.
❤ Received Gaston and Rudy, two of my dreamies.

Yey ^^


----------



## Stitched

MY TOWN IS PERFECT ;______________________;
omg
I've been chopping down trees and replanting a ton to get a neater look and today there wAS A JACOB'S LADDER IN MY ORANGE TULIPS
omg
I'm so happy!!


----------



## danceonglitter

I passed a lot of people today and someone had a phone box in their house <33
and Charlise fell down a pitfall, muahaha >


----------



## whimsu

I paid off my down payment. :'D
I just started last night >__>


----------



## TeddysMama711

Got the traffic signal & yield sign requested!!!



-__________________-


----------



## Theatricalis

Chevre moved in from a friend's town and I got the golden axe.


----------



## Chris

I finally finished cutting down all my trees today.  

My second character should unlock the QR reader within a couple of days, so I can finally start laying down paths.


----------



## BeckTheMayor

I expanded my house, payed off my town hall renovation, placed some paths and got lots of hybrid flowers.


----------



## Electricbluewolf

I re-organised my hybrid flowers, Patty moved out and then a kind person gave Colton to me <3 I cleaned up my paths a bit, chop down a few trees. Not major, but important for details~


----------



## Kiwi

Kidd is moving in, Clyde wants to move out on the 27th and my home showcase is... Almost completely full thanks to gamescom xP


----------



## Lurrdoc

built a log bench over by my wisteria trellis. pretty slow day ac wise for me.


----------



## mayortash

I got Roscoe to agree to move in. Paid off my windmill and ran a petition for Katt. I also got a duplicate picture of Punchy.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I lined my ever expanding dirt path with some more bushes, and started the huge exchange of moving some of my storage ino my house, my house into my museum, and my museum exhibits into my spare characters house and storage.


----------



## SeaMonkeyFarmer

I paid off the fountain project!


----------



## Sherry

I finally passed my fourth fashion check. ^_^ I'm excited how the final expansion will look like.

I convinced the frog Lily (she's so adorable OMG) to move into my town with my second character. I swear, every camper hates my mayor because they refuse to move into my town everytime I talk to them. Nonetheless I finally have a normal villager!


----------



## ben_nyc

Light House finally complete!  =)


----------



## Joy

Caught 2 Tarancula's
Got Peewee ready to move out


----------



## Miss Renee

Not a damn thing.


----------



## Stitched

Hit 23,000 HHA points.  Ideal for my house is 100,000, but I'm close... right?
Also Deirdre gave me her Modern Wood Bed.  I sent it back to her and ordered one for myself and now I'm one piece closer to having the whole set.


----------



## MajesticMayor

Pasted my last fashion check!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

--Visited the island for the first time and joined Club Tortimer
--Did some Club Tortimer island hopping and got some silver axes (since I don't have Leif's yet)
--Cleared trees that were in the way of my path with said axes (had to wait for Maple to stop sitting on one of the stumps to dig it up, she's so cute)


----------



## Xanarcah

A week or two ago, I had 10 villagers and Drago showed up in my campsite and I was sooo disappointed that I had to pass over him. D: And today Drago came to camp again! Once he moves in, I'm going to wait for him to ping me and then move him over to Magnolia, my Fairy Tail themed town~

I already have Wendy, Mira, and one of the guys from Blue Pegasus (Julian), and now I'm going to have a dragon!


----------



## rivulet

Somehow, I got four PWPs requested and completed the Flower Arch.

I also got Fauna and Merengue to change into their original outfits.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Got Lolly to move! (Away heheh... >: D)


----------



## Touko

I got Flora the Flamingo Ostrich in a nice spot :3! (I feel accomplished about that because she's kinda in a line with Julian's and Mira's house but further away)


----------



## Gizmodo

I got Freya's pic..
7/10 now


----------



## violetneko

Both Kabuki and Chadder gave me another copy of their picture


----------



## Zaphod

I'm still paying off the freakin' reset center.  I need to play more.


----------



## Kiwi

Mitzi moved in! ^_^


Also Peanut wants to move.
I got some hibiscus shoots... Caught a whale shark... 
Nothing too exciting


----------



## charmed girl

Finally caught a soft shelled turtle!!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reset for Roalds plot, and early hours of this morning caught all the bugs I could catch so far. ~ 7 more to go! (Missed Violin in June)


----------



## chriss

Marina gave me her pic, which I thought was weird considering I don't talk to her much. Well, not nearly as much as my other villagers. Not complaining though. Got 3/10 of my villagers pics


----------



## violetneko

charmed girl said:


> Finally caught a soft shelled turtle!!!!



Nice! It took me forever to find the little sucker.


----------



## Filly

I convinced a camper to move in for the first time ever!  Granted, I'd only tried it a couple of other times before.  I won 3-0 at Rock, Paper, Scissors by picking Rock, Paper, and then Scissors >_> Is it always like that, or is what the camper picks random and I was just really lucky?  Haha.


----------



## Neu

I caught 5 golden stags in a row, followed by 2 horned hercules & 2 whale sharks afterward! How lucky i am today! C:


----------



## Hirisa

Today I got Lucky's picture, and T.I.Y is closed for remodeling to become the emporium. Also, Tam Tam's zen style wooden bridge was rebuilt in a new location. Woo.


----------



## Kiwi

My town is slowly evolving into cat city... Lolly, Mitzi and now Punchy... and I'm actually still hoping for Purrl, Rudy or Kid Cat and Kabuki, too... oh my god xD


----------



## Patchwork

I've unlocked the hot springs PWP. Really happy since it'll fit the theme of my town.


----------



## idiotcurl

I finally caught every single bug and fish for August, except for the scorpion and the tarantula.


----------



## TeddysMama711

Finally unlucked the qr scanner & dream suite, & put down paths on my 2nd town =)


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

These were technically yesterday:
--suspension bridge completed
--commissioned another suspension bridge and scheduled demolition of the cobblestone bridge you start out with

Today:
--suspension bridge completed
--cobblestone bridge is gone
--commissioned the campsite and paid it off, so there's just waiting until tomorrow for it to be complete. 
--not really an accomplishment but Chadder decided he wanted to buy real estate in Astoria, so I modified my path so that part of it went to his house, and also modified it so part of it went to the campsite.


----------



## GriffinMaverick

On my main character
-Payed off expansion to house
-donated 3 fossils to blathers
-got some stuff for my living room
-created and filled a kitchen
On my second character
-Watered every flower in town
-Pulled all the weeds and dug up all the spots
-Found the ore rock
-Visited Sable/Brewser
-Paid off house expansion and ordered another one


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I made my town! The first version sucked, so I started again and got 3 cats ^_^ the only thing I'm upset about is the fact I really wanted to start with apples, because I think the perfect apples are really pretty, but I got cherries instead.


----------



## charmed girl

It's not much of an accomplishment but I finally caught the giant snakehead! 
didn't think I was going to get to catch it but it was the second fish I caught today.


----------



## Kiwi

-_- Lobo moved in. That's definitely not an accomplishment.


----------



## GOAT

I TTed from July 4th or something to July 6th yesterday. I think. I sold off some turnips, but only for a 30 bell profit each.
Had 32 fossils analyzed.
Moved some flowers around, and that's it. Not much happened.


----------



## amybear91

One of my friends recently bought the game and didn't like her first town, but she had Merengue and she is gorgeous <3 so, my friend said she'd TT until Merengue left, and she finally did! So, tomorrow I'll have Merengue ^___^


----------



## Weavoid

Here is my list of things I accomplished today!

1) I arrived for the first time at the town of Wavewash! (New save file)
2) I got my house! (Well, tent)
3) I became the mayor by planting a tree.
4) I gave Isabelle a seashell in return for pears.
5) I did some terrible gardening.
6) I got called a 'bro' by Goose. 
7) I lost Pinky for a while.
8) I caught some bugs and dug up some fossils for Blathers.

Well, now I await the second day when it really begins!


----------



## Nooblord

Redecorated my expanded bathroom.


----------



## Hirisa

The Emporium opened up, and more importantly, I got Zell's picture. Still cruising for PWPs but the villagers are only interested in image control- "change my catchphrase," "change my greeting," etc. :/


----------



## Bones

Got my first request to get signatures for a petition. I consider that an accomplishment since I've been playing the game for nearly 5 months. lol


----------



## Weavoid

Alright, today's still going, but I may as well say what I've done already.
1) I laughed as Pinky fell into a Pitfall trap. 
2) I did some serious bug-catching for the museum.
3) I moved all of my flowers so that they run along the train line. That took ages.
4) I've applied for my town-development permit. Tomorrow, maybe?
5) I sent out about 9 letters. 1 with a present! 

That's it for now.


----------



## Campy

I finally finished my fossil collection and I got Goldie's picture today! This marks the 3rd day in a row that I get a villager picture.


----------



## poliwag0

I didn't play today


----------



## Patchwork

Lots of good things happened today. The T.I.Y. opened for the first time, I had a new record of streetpasses and all 8 players had animal crossing with some really neat items I was looking for. The Hot spring PWP is paid off, loads of hybrids appeared today, lots of new clothes appeared at my able sisters and I managed to get some K.K. songs.


----------



## Stitched

Enjoying TTing on this lovely evening.
Camofrog finally asked to move out.  Cue the choir of angels singing Hallelujah.


----------



## kaiju_kid

Not a damn thing. My girlfriend hates me playing AC when she's around.


----------



## Touko

Getting Flurry from the campsite. Guess I can replace her with Lolly since I had Lolly before :3


----------



## missmew

I finally put paths down! Still a lot of work to do decorating wise but I think already things are looking a lot nicer. :D


----------



## danceonglitter

Charlise is finally moving!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I (almost) finished sorting all the items on my floor and in both houses/museum and both storages. It only took 3 hours. ;.; 
Ordered a ton of furniture to remake for my next big room design. Moved about all but 1 of the rooms in my main house and finally started decorating 2nd house. (2 rooms done) And took all the gyroids out of the museum (with main character) to pick them all up on secondary to put alphabetically in storage. ~ Wish I done that from the start. But now I can clearly see which gyroids I need. 

Also paid off my still un-adorned second basement and hopefully went through the last time I ever have to move and replace my log bench. =.=


----------



## Farobi

Muffy's plot is going to be resetted a lot for.


----------



## greywizard06

Out of shear luck Julian decided to camp in my town today so now he is moving in. XD
*happy dance*


----------



## Xanarcah

Went and sat around the convention center during PAX Prime this afternoon. Got a miiilllliiioonnnn streetpasses, and thus a whole new set of HHA houses to browse through~


----------



## Pixlplume

Well, Ms. Muffy will be leaving Pacaland on September 1st. I've actually been avoiding her until she packs her bags. Last time I got pinged by her, she decided that she didn't want to leave. So I had to reset on that.

In other news, my house exterior has been changed in the modern home style. It looks pretty strange with all of the astro stuff, but I do like the overall look of it.

Also, with the last Gracie fashion check being completed, T&T Emporium will be arriving on September 1st as well!


----------



## soshii

Finally was graced with Merengue's presence today.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I caught my first house centipede and my first soft-shelled turtle. I also got one of my rooms expanded.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

--completed my third suspension bridge
--took a ton of lilies from the island (thank you Butterfly Discovery Tour) and put them on my beach, and I'll be doing the same for tulips, roses, cosmos, and pansies (I did violets yesterday)
--Maple requested the police station, so I'll be commissioning that before I go to bed
--My first ever camper was Julian and I convinced him to move to Astoria. He reminds me a lot of Ed, but with glitter and unicorn powers. 
--purchased a hopefully genuine fine painting from Redd (my goal is to not use any guides). I was able to figure out that the other three were fakes, so I'm pretty sure it's not a forgery. 
--Kiki decided to move to Astoria, so I modified my path to go to her house
--got my upstairs expanded, and then ordered the final expansion for upstairs


----------



## fl0ra

Finally got Marshal! c:


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Shep was in my campsite, and he looked quite sweet so I convinced him to move in ^^
I also got the gardening shop!


----------



## Neu

Going to get my gold K.K. Slider Fans badge, i just need to wait till i see Phineas. C:


----------



## ekdante

Found Stitches at the least visited area in the museum XDD Is he really a very shy villager?? ; 3 ; Took few minutes to find him!


----------



## Stitched

Finished the fossil exhibit at my museum and caught a Dorado!


----------



## Farobi

Gave Dotty away  to the user above! c:
and TTed (for shame) :c


----------



## sodappend

Finally completed Gracie's fashion checks and got the golden axe 
Also, made my second character now that I'm almost done upgrading my house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finally completed Gracie's fashion checks and got the golden axe 
Also, made my second character now that I'm almost done upgrading my house.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've made a start on my major redecoration of my house. I have a plan in place, but I'm going to try sell my unwanted things on here first. I've also given Graham his second lot of medicine. I hope he gets better soon, he's one of my favourite villagers. I'm also probably going to make a start on some landscaping later and attempt to get some PWP suggestions.

Edit: Derwin suggested the lighthouse! One of the ones I wanted, and I wasn't even trying to get suggestions at that time. Time to chop down the bamboo that has taken over the area I want the lighthouse.


----------



## Yokie

I got 2 silver badges and the turnip badge.


----------



## Hirisa

I just learned Dr Shrunk's final joke. So happy right now, tbh. ^ ^


----------



## Mya

I finally got my Mayor thingy, I had reset and I didn't feel like getting 100% approval.


----------



## Leer

My town hall got updated.
I got another piece of gold furniture.
A new villager is moving in tomorrow. 
Hugh is FINALLY moving out in a few days.


----------



## ayeeprill

Merengue and Goldie both gave me their pictures


----------



## Byngo

Nothing too special... Just had some tree's grow that made my town a little closer to being complete~

Got a few new fish and bugs cause I have my game in September. :3


----------



## williamd

I finally took the time to clean out my closet, and I got a Team Rocket outfit design. I spent some cash on my third bridge. It's a brick one, and I like it a lot. 

I also made some progress on my pathway. It's made of Jontron's face, btw.

Sadly, Julian the unicorn moved out while I was away. I cried for several hours.


----------



## Touko

My hugest accomplishment: I finally got the villager I've been dying for: Marshal


<3


----------



## irisubunny

absolutely nothing


----------



## Patchwork

I'm about half way from getting the streetpass badge today with the amount of visitors I have had in the HHS, but if it also counts AC players without the HHS, I might be closer to my goal than I realised. The new homes in the HHS also had some more neat kitchen items that I can use. My wishlist is getting smaller and smaller each day.


----------



## katie.

I got my first animal picture! - kens!


----------



## clovetic

kicked stitches out :3 lol i am mean.


----------



## PinkWater

I finally, FINALLY got Barold to move!!! I'M FREE!

Also, got the picnic blanket.


----------



## Azzie

Got the wallpaper I've been wanting since I found out it existed, and began rearranging my entire house around it. (It's going to be for my downstairs, but I'm cheap and don't have a downstairs yet.)


----------



## Xanarcah

Fiiiinally got down to 8 villagers and was just setting up to do the 7day resetting method, when my new character ran into a plot on day 6. Whitney's plot. 

Whitney is now moving into my town!

And I didn't have to reset for like, 2 hours. o:


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the gem rock today, and half of the gems it spit out (4 out of 8) were gold nuggets. So along with the two gold nuggets I had in storage, I was able to get two pieces of golden furniture.


----------



## BeckTheMayor

I finished off paying my Fortune Telling Shop, got T.I.Y. and paid off my loan, planted a couple a flowers and bushes around my paths too.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I actually got a lot accomplished today!
First of all, I put up a new town flag and a design for one of my exhibit rooms in the Museum.  It's a tank I made called "Perfect Peach Tank".  It's just some pastel colors creating value, I guess.   I used it as a poster for my kitchen in the exhibit rooms.^^
I also created another tank - the "Citrus Tank".  I got another exhibit room and used it as a poster for the Citrus Caf?! 
Another thing - I convinced Anabelle to stay in Mokuzai, and the many persimmon trees I planted lived!  I also got money added to my account (since it's the first of a new month) and more letters.  I'm planning on hopefully getting my HHA tee from MyLifeIsCake soon and possibly visiting someone's town, but I have to wait until both of them are online. c:
So yes, that's actually quite a lot!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Got my afternoon tea set from a ninty zone, and then came home to discover it's unorderable. So I guess I'm going back out tomorrow to get some more for my alt chars. =.=;
Caught some crickets ~ with help as they kept hiding among my flowers. 
Remade some more furniture for my house and got a chunk more of my order from thursday delivered. xD Maybe I ordered more than I thought. ^^;
And it started raining when I was halfway through watering my flowers. So that saved a bit of a job.


----------



## Big Forum User

I got the marshmallow chair i had been looking for forever and got a new hairstyle, outfit, and overall look. I also sold stuff. Oh, I bought 40 turnips.


----------



## GreenLeaf

today I caught my very first coelacanth


----------



## Stitched

Gave Kiki away to a user who wanted her.  I also got the golden watering can and I'm starting on my neutralist/aquarium/bug room.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I had a bunch of new catches, thanks to the new month. I caught a cricket, bell cricket, red dragonfly, oyster, and clam, for example. I also got the new DLC, the full-moon vanity, and I got a (real) moving painting in the mail from Crazy Redd. So it was quite a productive day for me.


----------



## g u a v a

I caught a couple new bugs and popped my very first balloon with my slingshot, usually I just wait until it's on the cliff and I pop it with my net. I also planted some more bushes and trees and got a lot of the items on my wishlist.

In my house I switched some rooms around and ordered items for my western themed room which should be completed anytime now. I'm very excited about it because I'm a huge fan of that set~


----------



## danceonglitter

Someone lovely on here gave me Kiki for free because she's resetting her town soon  and she moved in pretty much next door to me! I also got the full moon vanity and got the mermaid exterior for my house, and I finally got rid of Charlise!


----------



## whereiskellie

I'm currently in the process of redoing one of my rooms. I street passed someone with a harpsichord and immediately fell in love with it. I'm not redoing an entire series of rococo furniture to match and its going to be lovely <3

Rudy also had my go to another town and fill a petition for mandatory fitness exams. wow what a jerk!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I gave away Kiki and Mira, and then ended up with Chrissy randomly moving in


----------



## matoki

finally caught a coelacanth and my zen exterior was completed!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Managed to get a Clam and an oyster. ~ took rather a while. But between those Diana suggested the Illumination arch! Only need the clock now and I'll be ready to decorate for my very early planned Christmas. =P

EDIT: Oh and paid off my Japanese Train station exterior! =D


----------



## Lurrdoc

paid off the illumination tree, sold turnips, sold a bunch of stuff from my house, and planted a few bushes and trees.


----------



## Azzie

Redid my main room, got my full moon vanity, and caught a cricket!


----------



## Hirisa

Put the finishing touches on my new autumn-ified living room and very little else. But I am about to go do some gardening, and since it's now fall, I'm hoping I can do so without the continual harassment by mosquitoes.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

As in yesterday? My two main things that happened then, in order, are:

- Getting Gladys to move. I loved her as a villager, but I unfortunately had to let her leave due to not having enough space. I did get a home for her at the last minute, though! 

- Getting the wooden bridge suggested!! I was waiting for Fang to do so for so long...and he finally did, right after having Gladys picked up. He was literally right next to the Train Station minutes after the pickup, and he suggested it. :') Thank you, Fang.


----------



## Farobi

gave some of my items (gracie, dlcs, island, saharahs) to one friend cause im resetting soon


----------



## Breesasha

I visited a friend of mine in real life and we played with local wifi. We exchanged fruit, went shopping in each other's towns, we collected medals from a tour on the island, got coconuts from playing one of the tours, and we gave each other furniture and stuff we wanted. I also ordered one of my shirts so I can give it to my neighbor tomorrow for their birthday.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Got rid of so many clothes and accessories. I kept one of each type for each style but trimmed down most of the rest. I can't wait to renovate the museum so I can use one of the exhibition rooms as a closet lol

Customized my alpine series furniture to dark brown wood and leaf fabric and my classic series furniture to chocolate. They look pretty good together.


----------



## Wallytehcat

Today I finally built a Police Station and Rosie moved in.


----------



## Red-Panda

^So jealous, I've been trying to get Rosie for awhile  
All I did today was uh, nothing special. Just kind of ran around and stuff.


----------



## ekdante

Well, more of yesterday, I attended Violet's party. Some party lol. I gave her a hat for postal gift, and an emerald (well, I did feel a bit uneasy if I bring empty-handed), and she said "I'm not sure where you get the emerald, but thank you".
I tempted to yell "DIAMONDS!!" in Joan Bushwell voice lmao 

Today so far I managed the number of flowers (sometimes too much flowers can be too cluttering. Gaah beautiful ordinance). Yeay for lovely cricket sounds!


----------



## junya

Today (and yesterday now that I look at the time)I cleaned out my storage (kinda I still have too many clothes), wished upon a star, and almost finished my path. Making the path wasn't something I was looking foward too but it went a lot quicker than I feared. I'm going to finish the rest after I sleep for a bit.
I also donated a few items to the musuem but that's nothing too special.


----------



## idiotcurl

I finally caught a scorpion! Instead of freaking out and blindly swinging my net when it saw me, I just stood there with my net cocked...when I realized that it was just going to stand there making scary noises, I charged!

I wish I had this bravery when the tarantulas were out...


----------



## SliceAndDice

We celebrated our first PWP, the campsite.  The first camper was Pietro, whom I love, so I convinced him to move in. He refused 6 times though. -.- Never had a camper that stubborn...


----------



## CHR:)S

Got Kody's house plot right next to my house!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Today I had some weird issue with the post where only 1 of my ordered items arrived at 5pm, so not much happened with my house. 

But I caught a salmon, got 3 silver badges (fish/sea critter collections and catalog 50%) and with that now have over half the badges in the game!! 
I changed my ordinance back to beautiful town so I don't have to spend half hour a day watering while away. And neatened the town a bit, filled in my old house resetting spot and for once, every bush I planted grew!


----------



## Hirisa

A little gardening, a little redecorating, and I got my one and only "dream villager," Rodney, with the help of Minuet Melody.  So happy, le ham.


----------



## irishxprincess87

I got the silver watering can today!


----------



## Cobby

Poncho gave me a second picture of him, managed to catch a King Salmon and now a clock and a lamp post away from completing  my Zen sanctuary.


----------



## Neu

Finally got these 3 bagdes:
Refurbishing Master
Master Turnip Trader
Master Shooper


----------



## clovetic

got my second character access to to sewing machine  got a load of path patterns online and finally put water patterns in my town. i think i overdid it though haha


----------



## Farobi

Punchy unexpectedly put up his plot nowhere near my hybrid garden.


----------



## Touko

I finally found the items for my living room in my house c: Now I feel like I'm actually at home instead of being in a junk house.


----------



## StarryACNL

I finished paying off the torch pwp plus dreamie mira has finished unpacking!!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Last night, I passed my first Gracie fashion check and got a sweets player. Also, Big Top suggested a balloon arch and I pushed Tabby into a pitfall. Good day.


----------



## cannedcommunism

I finished getting a drinking fountain built. Knox also moved to town, and I'm about to get a furniture item for Goldie, since she requested something small for her home.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Cesar moved in today, and has already decided to steal Twiggy's catchphrase. I hope he asks me to change it soon, I kind of like his default. It's also his birthday tomorrow, so I've been choosing a present for him. Went for the vintage camera. 
I've been wandering around town catching bugs and fish this evening. Caught myself a scorpion and a few other good things. Still no salmon of either kind though. I also really need to properly do my landscaping and order a lot of furniture.


----------



## Vida

Roald was at my campsite today, and since I liked him a lot in the GC version, I decided to let him move to my town^^ Well, I don't know if 2 jocks are that great in one town but if I don't like it, I'll try to make Roald move out again xD

Unfortunately, Curlos is moving in tomorrow.... I was so happy to get rid of the last sheep (Frita) and now, there's another one moving in. Great~ At least, he moved next to my path, not *on* the path.

Other than that, Fang is going to visit my house in about 20 minutes. I'm also going to work on designing my paths... I'm trying to design a zen path which is incredibly difficult.


----------



## ekdante

Fully paid the fairy tale bench, just for Sydney ｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got two of my dreamies, Lolly and Chrissy. Both for free. Thank youuuuu Tumblr.


----------



## Filly

Got my first (and second) ever special stump patterns last night!


----------



## violetneko

Chief asked for the police station! It's about time! I guess that my villagers have felt safe. Chief said it was because he's been protecting the town X3


----------



## charmed girl

It's not much of an accomplishment but I got the Insect Encyclopedia badge and Backyard Gardener Badge.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my basement expanded (it's 8x8 now) and I donated a serene painting to the museum.


----------



## Queenie

I put loads of paths down and made a couple of beach towels! I also planted some flowers and am about to use the Dream Suite for the first time!


----------



## Leer

Day Three in Still...
I got 100% approval rating.
Victoria is moving in tomorrow.
Ran lots of errands for townies.
Caught a few new additions for the museum.


----------



## drumknott

Harvested my first apples and cherries (native fruit is peaches). I sold two of each and replanted the third. I'm on my way to a fruity fortune!


----------



## ShariBear

Nothing special today... other than mailed some more furniture to my other characters and took Katie to another town.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I chose a location for my zen garden and paid it off. I also sold an emperor butterfly to Molly for 4,500 bells.


----------



## Mixxi

I got my golden watering can ^_^


----------



## Browise

I just managed to get all my paths laid out as well, lined with flowers and such. Just gotta get my tree farms all planted and grown, and I think I'll be set for a while.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Destroyed a bridge finally so that I can get the bridge I want in my town suggested. Though still need Ed and Muffy to move out before I'll be able to rebuild bridges where they are.
I marvelled over the new autumn flora this morning. And started tidying paths that are overgrowing so I can update dream town while we have both Hibisucus and Olives in bloom. 
Caught a Pike.
Caught my second ever Giant Petaltail and Papi immediately asked for it. =.=
Finally had a blue mailbox for sale in Nooks Homes, so my Spare chars house now fully matches his blue garden/Roald and my water PWP area.


----------



## Sage

Cherry's moving in a great spot without me even resetting!


----------



## StarMayor

I passed my third fashion check with Gracie. The theme was official and I have tons of clothes in that category. Now the challenge comes from waiting for her to show up again and being prepared for what theme she might give me next (I don't have many clothes in Modern or Ornate, so I need to find some.)

I also managed to get over 30 million bells in the bank due to a slight addition to my savings that I made today.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I passed my 4th Gracie test early hours this morning. - luckily had 3 rock n roll items in closet. So TIY was closed.
Spent 30 mins picking all the newly planted flowers my villagers have been placing this week and moved some flower beds about. Then had villager house visits galore today, and topped it off with deleting unwanted houses from HHA.


----------



## Wondrous

Kicks opened.
Nookling Junction finally upgraded to the Convenience Store.
Dr. Shrunk greeted me at my house to get 6 signatures for Club LOL to be built.
I walked in on Isabelle sleeping, so now the Dream Suite donation gyroid is up in the Train Station.

Lots of building upgrades today, my oh my.


----------



## Neu

Hmm... made a new cosplay costume, i guess? Currently have 1003 island medals in possession. Also, i decided to buy my 2nd beach chair and 6 y.hibiscus starts (on a whim).


----------



## Kiwi

Removed


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Bred some pink roses and black lilies, my friend gave me the golden watering can because she had a spare, and Whitney was in my campsite so I asked her to move in ^__^


----------



## Mayor Scout

I GOT MIRA, FINALLY. Now to get Lucha so they can get married and have cute babies.

Visited GracieGrace in the town of the person I got Mira from, and got four items from my wishlist- cowboy boots, acid washed pants, witch's hat, and witch's robes.

FINALLY got perfect town status- I'm extremely proud of this because I never had it in any town ever. And I've played all four games.

Started customizing my kiddie furniture- thank god. I've been so so lazy with my house which is part of the reason I don't have a dream address, so hopefully this will be the push I need to get it started.

And finally, I got a bunch of balloons, toy hammers, etc for my dream town so there will be lots of fun presents for visitors to play around with. Just deciding on the outfit, organizing the flowers I have, and fixing my house and it'll be ready to get its very own dream address. I"M SO EXCITED


----------



## Touko

I actually made a decent looking design! (Thanks to a tutorial and some tweaking)
:3 Time to make more.


----------



## Sheepish

I finally received my golden axe, and I've set up a few hybrid breeding areas on the beach.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Day one of perfect town for the first time in any Animal Crossing and got Sally's Pic. Today was a good day.


----------



## PinkWater

I got Hamphrey from a giveaway thread! Sent some letters with random crap to the neighbors! Got the outdoor chair to start building and paid it off!


----------



## clovetic

perfect town status  

and dear sweet muffy moved in


----------



## Puuhi

I'm at work right now, but when I get home the Emporium should have opened.  Finally!


----------



## Lauren

Well, I am now at my bush halfway point, so if I keep going I'll have finished with bushes and I need about 100 more flowers for my flowers to be done!


----------



## Kiwi

So far I convinced Bam, who's at my campsite, to move in... aaaand I realized that I have two villagers of every species I have in my town.
Marcel and Lucky (dogs)
Diana and Bam (deer)
Annalise and Colton (horses)
O'Hare and Bonbon (bunnies)
Paula and Grizzly (bears) ... haha


----------



## Jinglefruit

Kiwi said:


> So far I convinced Bam, who's at my campsite, to move in... aaaand I realized that I have two villagers of every species I have in my town.
> Marcel and Lucky (dogs)
> Diana and Bam (deer)
> Annalise and Colton (horses)
> O'Hare and Bonbon (bunnies)
> Paula and Grizzly (bears) ... haha



It's like Noah's ark! 8D

T&T emporium opened today! I managed to never spoil most of the inside layout for myself so I spent the morning shopping, buying some of the sweets series and wondering how long it'll take before I'm fed up with the millions of loading screens to get to Gracie.


----------



## Farobi

Yesterday (breaking rules woo), i tt'd to get all zodiac items c:

Bob is in boxes because of that; though, i gave him away to Midgetsc ^-^


----------



## Amphibian

I finally have my first _complete_ furniture series, the Astro Series.  Now if I could just find a Modern Wood Bookcase and a Sleek Side Table...


----------



## drumknott

Finally got the funds together for my police station. Cafe next!


----------



## Neu

Finally used that Mii Mask feature.

.....

Looks so... lol~ *pokerface*


----------



## ThomasNLD

Pretty good day for me. 
- Got my golden watering can!
- Had my first random visitor at my house without invitation (Chrissy)
- Had some luck with my attempt to hybrid blue flowers (I appearently need hybrid red ones first, finally got one!)
- And best of all, I completed the classic set, now I got two completed sets, and i`m only a minimalist bed away of completing another one. 

Now I have the golden watering can, I can make some bigger changes in my village, finish the tree arrangings and so on. And i`m probably the only one who wants hibiscus shoots at his island shop, gheghe.


----------



## Moonsownsister

Got the coffeeshop added to my PWP list! Also, caught a cherry salmon and a king salmon to add to my book and museum (while trying to find a char for a villager).


----------



## Bulbadragon

I got a perfect town and I'm so excited!


----------



## Joy

I got Blanche and Zucker today *screeaaammmsss*


----------



## jvgsjeff

Today Mabel gave me my third mannequin and I had my 2,000th dream visitor.


----------



## Neu

Nothing much, only that Eugene told Tom Nook to build his house right next to my bridge today. No, i'm not angry about it. I'm so happy that Tom Nook approved his house to be build there while i couldn't do the same back then. Yay~ (seriously, i totally hate random house placement)


----------



## Farobi

Got Stitches in my campsite randomly, TT'd a bunch of times to make him move out, gave him away to my friend for free.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I got Muffy's pic! 8D I knew she would like that air conditioner I bought. xP
Convinced Fauna not to move out.
Planted my small fertiliser collection in hopes for blue violets. 
Still no King Salmon.
Updated dream address for the last day of my Hibiscus garden. =C


----------



## rubyy

Added 4 pwp, and got the emporium!!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Uh..... Bought 300 turnips from Joan? My first try at the stalk market?


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've finally got around to removing some of the bamboo that's taking over my town, but I've run out of axes. I've just finished persuading Cyrano to move in from my campsite, it took quite a lot of persuasion. Going to try find some of the new September fish now, and hopefully a king salmon.


----------



## Byngo

Did some landscaping in my town. That's about it-oh, and I TT'd in my tardis.


----------



## Vida

Bought about 10.000 turnips, wrote letters to Fang and Twiggy, went to Club Tortimer island, spoke to Japanese and German girl xD That's it. Nothing much accomplished today.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Actually got my first villager picture yesterday. Got it from Mira, as much as I interact with her, I really was convinced that Fang or Chrissy would be the fist ones to share the picture. I was very surprised. I was also lucky to get a pear from one of my villagers, so I can slowly start my pear tree lineups.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Unlocked the island, I can visit starting tomorrow :3
Unlocked the Happy Home Showcase, hopefully the Spotpass house for this week is better than last week's. 
Got my town development permit, now to decide what to build first

Not really an accomplishment since it was random chance which snooty villager I'd get but:
A plot for Freya's house appeared! And not in a bad location!

Other than that, it was just the daily NL grind (shopping, shaking trees, watering, etc.).


----------



## SageJ

I finally reached Perfect Town status! So excited to be able to start building things. Ohhh and I also upgraded my house for the second time.


----------



## Blizzard

Chopping down trees, went to Ed's birthday party, found four stump designs. Fumed because Gracie is still a no-show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Unlocked the island, I can visit starting tomorrow :3
> Unlocked the Happy Home Showcase, hopefully the Spotpass house for this week is better than last week's.
> Got my town development permit, now to decide what to build first
> 
> Not really an accomplishment since it was random chance which snooty villager I'd get but:
> A plot for Freya's house appeared! And not in a bad location!
> 
> Other than that, it was just the daily NL grind (shopping, shaking trees, watering, etc.).



You did a lot. Love your name. One of my villagers is always talking about UFO's. What's up with that?


----------



## SliceAndDice

Benjamin moved in , caught a King Salmon and a Gar and finished to pay for the Museum renovation.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got three New Leaf StreetPasses and got my first balloon.


----------



## StarMayor

Got myself over three hundred thousand bells, managed to find and donate one of each of September's newest catches (The Mitten Crab, Sweet Shrimp, and Spiny Lobster) to the museum, and Bluebear has informed that she's moving out on the 21st (I don't dislike her, I just have two Peppy girls and variety is the spice of life.)


----------



## Lykke

I managed to pass up Lopez ... TWICE and he hasn't come back ever since  I'm not giving up though, he is coming back. And staying forever.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I got rid of Whitney for my friend yesterday, then ended up getting Tammy's roped off area today -_-
I also planted some more perfect cherry trees, expanded my house and watered my hybrids


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Blizzard said:


> Chopping down trees, went to Ed's birthday party, found four stump designs. Fumed because Gracie is still a no-show.
> 
> You did a lot. Love your name. One of my villagers is always talking about UFO's. What's up with that?


Thanks :3 I think only the snooty villagers talk about UFO's, and maybe your snooty is obsessed with extraterrestrial citrus haha

And aww, Ed's birthday. I had him in a previous town, and he's a sweetie :3



Today's accomplishments:
Campsite is built
Keep Starfall Beautiful ordinance is now in effect
probably will add in more later since the day is not yet done


----------



## Joy

Hmm..
Persuaded Pietro not to move out
Finally payed my down payment on my second character
I've been thinking about redoing my paths

Today's been a slow day o.o


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I got my first villager picture properly today. I mean, I've got villager pictures before, but only when they leave and they attach it to a letter. Today, I got my first proper picture, and they're still living here!


----------



## CamelotHannah

I got the perfect town rating! I also got the gold can ^_^


----------



## ThomasNLD

Got my second picture, from Drift. Both pictures received after they visited me in the day after letter. 
Planted trees, earned some money, filled requests. Lot of small things done.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Realised I missed Ed's birthday! </3 ~ apparently 1am is too late. So I sent the present I ordered him in a letter. 
Done far too many villager requests today. Including lost item and attempting to find a time capsule. 
Still no King Salmon. 
Realised I had no bells and had to sell stuff to make up 20k to change my ordinance. ~ worlds poorest mayor with 68 bells right now.


----------



## Meemster

Aw everyone's done so much. I'm so behind on playing ACNL... I made a down payment to my house yesterday! lol So no more tent for me!


----------



## StarMayor

I had been prepared to say 'nothing' due to getting onto New Leaf quite late today, but when I bought my usual daily sapling, I got the Golden Axe from Leif.


----------



## Aloha

Finally built Brewster's Cafe


----------



## SliceAndDice

Sold my perfect cherries at a friends town and made almost One Million Bells. This helped me build the Caf? and the Dream Suite tomorrow.


----------



## insaneluzer

I finished paying off my torch PWP (not very difficult, lol) and I caught a Pike which immediately went to my museum! I also found out today that I only have one more fossil piece that I need to collect!


----------



## ekdante

Isabel gave me a golden watering can ( * u *) yeay


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my first villager pic...but unfortunately, it's Tabby's. I also made a black/orange brick path and started placing it around town.


----------



## StarMayor

I managed to make 300000 more bells today and put them in the bank. Soon I'll have the next reward from the bank. Well, I've still got a way to go yet. 

I have unlocked the Solar Panel. I'm not sure if I like it enough to build it yet, but it's a start.

I also received Celia's picture today after I caught her a saw shark at her request. I know I lost 12,000 bells but it's not like I'm out of pocket for it. I like Celia anyway. 

And after my little mistake of accidentally making Bluebear stay, Violet is moving out on the 23rd. As I said about Bluebear, I don't dislike Violet but I also have Pecan, so I have two Snooty girls, and it makes sense to let a 'double' move, I think, just so I get variety without losing a personality in which I have just one of and risk not getting another back. I just have to be careful about not accidentally convincing her to stay.


----------



## Vida

I finally managed to pay off my entire home loan. No more expansions for me ); 
Personally, I think that the house is too small even if you got all rooms and have expended them completely xD

Yeah, still, I'm glad I've payed it all off. Now, I can focus on spending my money on PWP 

Oh, and I earned a new badge: The You-Love-Writing-Letters-Badge xD


----------



## Farobi

cycled a bunch load, here are the stats:

moved in: (italicized are the good ones)
_Fauna_
_Erik_
_Eugene_
Bill
Naomi
Dora
Walker
Velma
Bubbles
Ken
Poncho
Hans

moved out:
Pecan
Sylvia (finally...)
Dora
Walker
Vic
Hans
Erik
Chops
Poncho
Bubbles
Nana

Campers:
Hamlet
Pierce
Elise
Walker
Costeau
Gayle

- - - Post Merge - - -

took about 40 minutes cause i dont care bout my town. just wanted to find merengue/marshal/tangy/cool villagers for either my friend.

- - - Post Merge - - -

or myself in new town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also unlocked t&t emporium!


----------



## unravel

Earned 2 million and spend it for PWPs and my house.
Has earned a new badge.


----------



## StarMayor

I got Jacques' picture after making a delivery to his house and I got the veggie basket from Isabelle to celebrate the Autumn Moon, and both are now being proudly displayed in my house.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I paid off my illuminated clock, Deirdre unpacked and Chrissy's moving out.


----------



## JellyBeans

Hazel moved in >.< From the *dun dun dun* VOID :O So annoying.  And just talkin' to Isabelle and villagers... and stuff.


----------



## ekdante

My house managed to reach 30,000 HHA points out of the blue o_o. I just got 20,000 HHA mark two days ago.

Looks like custom wallpaper does prove to be effective DDD:


----------



## Marsupial

Paid off my zen garden! I'm building this wonderful little garden with a wisteria trellis and benches different bushes and bamboo fence <3 I can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Blizzard

Accidentally dug up a Jacob's Ladder. Thanks to Isabelle yet another day of no Gracie.


----------



## Bravedart

My good fortune came true


Apparently...


----------



## jvgsjeff

I donated a quaint painting to the museum and I paid off my cube sculpture PWP.


----------



## irisubunny

jvgsjeff said:


> I donated a quaint painting to the museum and I paid off my cube sculpture PWP.



lol for a second there i thought you actually meant like a Cube sculpture. a sculpture of the villager Cube.
anyways today i yet again accomplished nothing because i lost my 3DS and i'm too lazy to look for it


----------



## ayeeprill

Got Pompom's picture! Which means she can move out anytime now!


----------



## Miss Renee

I got all the items from the Autumn Moon event.
Fawned over Jambette all throughout the day.
Cleaned up around my town.
Changed my hair.
Did some errands for villagers.
FINALLY caught a king salmon.
I had my gates open for about two hours and no one visited. 

Also, I visited three towns today for the event items and forgot that I only have 9 villagers.
So...I hope I do not see ropes in my town tomorrow. That spot is reserved. ;n;


----------



## Byngo

Forced a PWP out of a villager
Finally completed my Kitchen/Living room
Still trying to push Bangle out

That's all.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Got all the Autumn Moon event items
Laid down paths for my town. Now I just need to wait for Leif's to have axes so I can chop any trees that are in the way and unlock the QR code machine so I can scan the path I want.


----------



## oath2order

I got the lighthouse PWP!!


----------



## StarMayor

It seems this week has been a week of accomplishments for me. 

Today, I found I got over 150,000 HHA points (I think putting Jacques' pic in my house and having another piece of the minimalist set helps) so I now have the Golden House model which is in my Minimalist Room now. 

I also passed my fourth fashion check with Gracie today. She wanted Rock 'n' Roll. I didn't have any socks or hats to go with that theme, so I just did what I could, and she still liked it. I got a Sweets Table for my effort too. Now to look forward to the Department Store being built... if I've spent over 100,000 bells that is.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Well, I've finally passed my last fashion check! Now to wait for the emporium to be built. 
I've also persuaded Chevre to stay, I'm not ready to let her leave just yet. I'm about to get rid of some stuff, I have a lot of clutter that I don't need and probably can't sell on here as it's mainly common things. Then I'll go to the island to prepare for the Bug-Off tomorrow.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my cube sculpture PWP installed, I got the Seafood Encyclopedia badge from Phineas, and Aurora suggested a fairy-tale clock PWP. Not a bad day.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Today utterly failed!
I switched back from Beautiful town to Night owl town after my holiday and subsequently watered all my wilted black roses with my gold can!!! So now I'm 10 black roses fewer in my shoddy bullet bill garden. D: 
Then I forgot to catch Roald a river fish before he went to bed. 
And I forgot to give Zell his petition back yesterday so he asked me to scrap it. D:
And because the night owl doesn't come into effect immediately I forgot all the shops would close early as it hasn't been 2 days yet. <_< and didn't get to buy the final part I want for my alt house! And now I've decided to just switch back to beautiful to save half hour of watering daily, so I'm now having 4 days of no ordinance and am 40k out of pocket for it. D:


On a lesser note, only Spiny Lobster and whatever the river crab is left to catch. ~ even though this is the reason Roald missed his fish. Damn excitement over catching King Salmon.


----------



## beffa

I passed all 4 of Gracie's fashion checks, lost Zell in the process, then decided I wanted Lopez and Victoria instead of Zell and Maple.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Hmm, I didn`t do much today. Planted some pear trees and the police station opened. I`m happy with that btw, I got 3 pwp requests in a row. First I got asked for the hotspring, secondly the policestation and today the maui statue. all pretty good pwp`s in my book. Furthermore I`m just waiting for the possibility to buy craploads of hibiscus shoots to pretty up my town.
Sadly I failed in a request for both Fang and Lucha today, especially Fang sucks, cause I want his picture.


----------



## Byngo

Forced another PWP out of a villager

Organized more of my trees and laid some paths. ~_~


----------



## insaneluzer

Today I accomplished catching an EXCEEDINGLY DIFFICULT Gar for Pinky. D: I swear, the things I do for that panda! I also built not one, but TWO golden items at Cyrus' refurbishing bench. I've been getting really lucky with my "money" rock and getting all ores for the past three days when I hit it with my shovel.


----------



## Pixlplume

I didn't play much, but I prepped for the upcoming Bug-Off tomorrow, and my sister unlocked the chair sculpture.
It should be done by tomorrow morning! :3


----------



## CamelotHannah

Lolly moved in, Cyrano moved out...I added some things to the museum, helped Gulliver, built a fairy tale bridge, and met Pascal!!


----------



## Croconaw

I got Shep to move back into my town today! Words can't express how happy I am!


----------



## Touko

I got the bell suggested today.


----------



## Puuhi

I don't TT but the grasswear in my town became so bad that I decided to TT it back. It's worked out wonderfully and I've got a green town again, yay. <3


----------



## Jinglefruit

Puuhi said:


> I don't TT but the grasswear in my town became so bad that I decided to TT it back. It's worked out wonderfully and I've got a green town again, yay. <3



I'm considering doing this too, all my grass died because I had to walk all over town to water flowers, then I've had a beautiful ordinance for 3 weeks and about half of it is less than half grown back and the rest is still barren! I'm beginning to think if you step somewhere with no grass it won't grow back for a week or something as I only went seriously fishing twice in that time and my fishing path is still devoid of grass! (and my town started off with grass along there. :c )


Anyway, today I am halfway through remaking a load of my flower furniture to see how that comes out and then I'll know which pieces to try for duplicates in to make all the colours of them.
I've moved one of my museum rooms into my spare house, so I have some more room design space in my museum. 
Planted all my useless fertilizer gathered aiming for a golden shovel. (useless because I've gotten a total of 0 hybrids from it so far)
And got a suitable second place worthy bug to try to get a silver trophy in the bug-off.


----------



## clovetic

i let beau win the bug off  he was so cute standing on that podium


----------



## Puuhi

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm considering doing this too, all my grass died because I had to walk all over town to water flowers, then I've had a beautiful ordinance for 3 weeks and about half of it is less than half grown back and the rest is still barren! I'm beginning to think if you step somewhere with no grass it won't grow back for a week or something as I only went seriously fishing twice in that time and my fishing path is still devoid of grass! (and my town started off with grass along there. :c )


You should! I only spent a total of 5 hours (3 yesterday, 2 today) and it looks so much better! I just put heaps of flowers on my dirt patches and watered them every day (without stepping on them, you'll need a golden watering can) and after about 2 weeks of TT'ing almost all the grass had grown back.  I'm enjoying my town so much more now. ^_^


----------



## jvgsjeff

I caught (and donated) my first mitten crab and spiny lobster. I also (basically) finished laying my paths down in town.


----------



## Farobi

Zucker was in my camp, made him move in for giveaway. Gave away Molly, Whitney, Big Top, and Papi.


----------



## Croconaw

I got Lucky's picture today! I gave him a shark and in return he gave me his picture. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## irisubunny

finally got lionel to move. today has been a good day.


----------



## VioletPrincess

My first hybrids blossomed and began construction on my 3rd bridge.


----------



## Byngo

Yes! Katt suggested the log bench, one of the PWP's I've been waiting a month for. Now another 3 to go and another 3 months of waiting. -o-


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I completed my caf? and made lots of trades already!  I've obtained four pieces of furniture from the sweets series, given an item to someone, and I'll hopefully win the Bug-Off with 109 points from my birdwing!


----------



## Libra

Not much of an accomplishment but I got my approval rating to 61%, so 39% more to go before I can build PWP's.

And I found a four-leaf clover! Which surprised me because I seem to be having a bad luck day (the chair made a funny noise when I sat down). I'm wearing it; it's pretty and I like it.


----------



## kite

I got my first Black Rose today! ^^
But I'm on Beautiful Ordinance so it won't be a Gold Rose anytime soon haha.


----------



## Bellxis

I brought some carnations for my town and got 98 points in the bug-off! I'll most likely win. o-o


----------



## StarMayor

I got another special tree stump. A flower this time around and it's right by my fire pit PWP. So if villagers sit down in the Winter months, it'll look like they chose to sit somewhere warm. It also confirms that the Golden Axe can make special stumps because I didn't know if they could.


----------



## Chromie

I water 10 flowers. Yup. FULL DAY!


----------



## Slowpoke360

I finished changing my polka dot room to amethyst and Tiffany gave me her picture! My first picture ever


----------



## Vida

- Scored 123 points in the bug off and took first place :3

- Planted some bamboo sprouts around one of my ponds and around my hot spring

- Sent letters to Fang, Skye and Lucky

- Sent even more letters to Fang and Skye xD

- Went to Tortimer Club island and won some medals...

- Went to K.K. Slider's show tonight and got myself the Bubblegum K.K. air check.

Tomorrow, I gotta buy lots of turnips again :3


----------



## Libra

Got my development permit (yay!) and for the first time ever I played hide-and-seek with my villagers. Which confused me; in my previous town I played many hours and talked to them all the time and they never suggested this. Today I introduce myself to Ken and he goes like "Oh, do you think you could find me? Let's play hide-and-seek!" Am I missing something as to how this is triggered? Was I just unlucky that no one suggested it in my previous town?


----------



## ThomasNLD

Libra said:


> Got my development permit (yay!) and for the first time ever I played hide-and-seek with my villagers. Which confused me; in my previous town I played many hours and talked to them all the time and they never suggested this. Today I introduce myself to Ken and he goes like "Oh, do you think you could find me? Let's play hide-and-seek!" Am I missing something as to how this is triggered? Was I just unlucky that no one suggested it in my previous town?



Hmm, I play this for over a month now and I don`t get this request very often. I think I played it 3 times in total?

Anyways, my day was kinda busy today.
I planted a lot of extra trees and chopped a few down to rearrange things.
I went to the island and earned over 250 medals today to buy over 40 yellow hibiscus shoots and a cabana bed.
I planted them in my town. 
Fang came by on a surprise visit just now (its 4AM over here) 
I`m demolishing a streetlight to make room for 2 trees behind my town bench.
I filled a lot of requests.
I FINALLY caught the saddled bichir.


----------



## Lin

Built my fairytail bench today... thing is I'm going to have like 4 benches total in my town not counting the picnic basket. >>; ....seems like a lot really.


----------



## Stitched

Halfway back to Wolfgang and a quarter of the way back to Dotty. <333
Unlocked a couple PWP's, including the fairy-tale clock.  I just need to demolish a custom-design sign to place it~


----------



## charmed girl

I finally caught the Spiny Lobster after trying for two hours last night and an hour tonight. Which means I have caught all the diving creatures from May-September.
Also earlier tonight Shari asked me to catch a stag beetle for her so I travelled to the island and caught her a golden stag and in return she gave me her picture!!


----------



## Padas

CharityDiary said:


> Watered like 500 flowers. I recently had to remove my Beautiful Town ordinance so that my black roses could wilt and turn into golden roses... so now I have to water my hundreds of flowers by hand =(



Put em' in storage c:
Andd for me, I just ran around like a maniac talking to random villagers over and over and over again >w<


----------



## Kayalai

Passed Gracie's First Fashion Check! And completed Diplo (Is that spelled right?) Fossils! Progress!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I have continued to clear out my museum rooms, I will get rid of all this junk! I need to go to the island for beetles now as I'll have another home loan coming up, plus a couple of projects I want to build. But first I shall wander around town talking to people, I've gained three cranky villagers within the last two weeks.


----------



## insaneluzer

Today I accomplished:
-Passed my third Gracie's fashion check
-Finished paying off my Fountain PWP
-Found a Cardboard Closet in my Re-tail! 
-Sold some common items that have been just hanging around in my storage


----------



## Hyoshido

Pretty much about to get Bob from winning a Raffle.

Just...gotta TT one of my villagers out q.q


----------



## ThomasNLD

I caught the last two beetles I was missing (violin beetle and a snail).
Filled some requests.
Got a new pwp (illuminated heart woohoo!)
Thats about it, slow day even though I played for a long time..... I spend so much time catching that bug that has to surface in the water. Such a pain.So glad I have it now though.


----------



## Joy

It's my birthday so I got a bunch of b-day stuff


----------



## Boidoh

I got two new fishes in my museum.
Made 120k bells.

Slow day really.


----------



## Azzie

I finished laying my path!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I started donations for my wind turbine, convinced Marshal to move in from my campsite and got a Moai statue from Gulliver  I also got Stitches' picture for giving him some perfect fruit ^_^


----------



## Gummysaur

Paid off some of my home loan and started the Dream Suite project. It's frustrating having a debt of about 600k bells and school xD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Moose moved


----------



## louise23

today has been a good day
i got my house
trying now to paid off my second home loan


----------



## Dulcettie

I caught a scorpion and I got Eunice to move out!


----------



## danceonglitter

I sold my turnips in a friend's town for 497 bells each, so it meant I could pay off my side room and buy the sweets record player from Gracie  I also started redoing my paths, planted a few bushes, and my friend gave me some perfect oranges that I can give my animals if they want fruit ^^


----------



## ekdante

I've completed my fossil collection for the museum!!! ( TT u TT)

Now, future bones are bells-a-ringing~


----------



## MagicalCat590

I celebrated the construction of the new cobblestone bridge in my town, donated 10,000 Bells to museum renovations, and caught a violin beetle.


----------



## StarryACNL

I had dreamie Kyle move in
I also got Portia's pic- so she can leave!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I paid off my brick bridge and sold some turnips


----------



## Laurina

Just completed the Lighthouse (thank you Peewee, he is seriously the only villager that pings me for PWP)
In my game it is 12.24.13. I just celebrated at Hugh's house with Peewee and Zell. My three best friends in the game (Hugh and Peewee were my starters and they seem to never want to leave) And I pretty much stalk Zell and forced him to be my best friend.
I'm excited to be Santa tonight.
Sly is moving today as well and someone messaged me and wants to take him in which I'm really happy about. 
Rosie was in my campsite the night before and she will be moving in shortly, I hear great things about her.


----------



## Isabella

I just got kiki's pic :') She's my first pic I'm getting yaaay


----------



## insaneluzer

Today I finally started and paid off the construction on my Dream Suite! xD Be on the lookout for my dream code, when I get one!!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my right-side room fully expanded, and I only have one more expansion to go. Also, I got my first gold rose and Rolf suggested a zen bell PWP.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I did my daily chores and helped out my villagers with whatever they asked me to.
And LaurinaMN graciously let me have her Sly  I'm really excited for him to move in!


----------



## Hayley4394

I got my 100th visit so my fairy tale train station will be complete tomorrow!  Also Redd was in my town and had TWO REAL paintings!!  bought one on my mayor and bought the other on another character! Lucky lucky!


----------



## Sheepish

I've finally gotten around to cleaning up my locker and item dumps (i.e. the rooms in the museum's second floor), and organizing the remaining items. Not having to flip through 18 pages of stuff just to check if I have a particular item on hand feels kind of good.


----------



## Laurina

ShinyYoshi said:


> And LaurinaMN graciously let me have her Sly  I'm really excited for him to move in!



Please take good care of him! He was really growing on me, but I know you want him more than I do and will enjoy his company as much as I did c: Thank you so much for contacting me, I was worried he wasn't going to go to a good home because not many people list him as a dreamie or someone they'd want in the town. He's so wonderful!


----------



## Cyote

I finally completed my fossil collection in the museum. Had a new character looking for random move-ins (only had 8 villagers), and found Walt in my campsite. No random move-ins & Walt! Saved & switched to my mayor, & convinced him to move-in! Yay!


----------



## Chiarasu

My sister saw Gracie today and completed a fashion check. Then I TTed and we alternated accounts to get the other checks done (Modern and Ornate were a fail, got Iconic and Basic with mine, sis had Iconic and Cute). Can't wait for the Emporium!


----------



## incantatem

I FINALLY CAUGHT THAT COELACANTH!!!
sorry for caps


----------



## Ribbon

I organised my drawers and laid down some paths where I had accidentally rubbed them off (and forgot about it and left it for like a week+)... Oops, I'm lazy.


----------



## StarryACNL

I paid off my illuminated tree!!
I really want Annabelle, Cherry and Portia to leave


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LaurinaMN said:


> Please take good care of him! He was really growing on me, but I know you want him more than I do and will enjoy his company as much as I did c: Thank you so much for contacting me, I was worried he wasn't going to go to a good home because not many people list him as a dreamie or someone they'd want in the town. He's so wonderful!



He will be my 3rd jock villager so when they start asking to leave, Sly will be staying  I love the alligators and Sly is so unique and adorable! He will be staying in my town for a very long time!


----------



## CovisGod

So I've been playing for just over two weeks, a week of that I've had off work so I've played for 70 hours + in a fortnight, alls going well, loads of trees planted, my house has all it's rooms with 3 at full size, loads of different fruits growing so today I bit the bullet and did what I've been put off doing for a week now......building paths throughout my town ! After 7 gruleing hours of play today I've done it, and I'm so glad I have, it looks awesome ! Now that's sorted I feel comfortable about letting others in without fear of my flowers getting trampled !


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Fauna was a random move in ^_^ I also got another picture from Stitches, planted some more perfect cherries, and got a windmill from Gulliver


----------



## BungoTheElf

I finally have all the fossils in my museum now! Redd is also in town today so I'll be buying one of the pieces of art he has!


----------



## louise23

Paid off my house loan started work on a no running signt


----------



## aetherene

I finally decided what I wanted to do with the empty space I have in my town.

So I made a rainbow of roses around my Wisteria Trellis. Still needs more work, but the set up is nice. I also positioned my extra roses around a fertilizer to breed more for the rainbow, and then I decided on a space for an Illuminated Heart with bushes and carnations all around it. Lots of planning.

EDIT: Oh! I also got my gold traveling badge today! I have no idea how considering that I thought I had about a 100 more visits to go before getting it.


----------



## StarMayor

Celia finally asked me to build a Drinking Fountain today, to which I happily obliged.


----------



## SuperTabbyChan

I found a perfect stone path today for my more natural parts to my town. Next I began working on my orchard, planting 2 trees to test to see if it works. Then I traded a bunch of stuff and managed to get a few cute pieces of clothing for a good price and and bunch of carnations! Then I went on island tours and brought back a bunch of roses  Last, I asked for the final room to my house, the back room, to be added. I have the money to pay it off already. ^-^


----------



## Filly

I had a bunch of visitors for turnip selling last night, which resulted in me being able to do this:


----------



## irisubunny

i accomplished a rage quit because my least favorite villager beardo moved in right next to my house and destroyed half of my perfect apple trees


----------



## Pixlplume

Well, Katrina was in town: AGAIN.
But if I may make a prediction for the future, I predict that I will be seeing a lot more of Katrina...

THAT'S RIGHT! FORTUNE SHOPPPP! so happy, main street will be complete tomorrow! 
I'll probably post screenshots tomorrow~


----------



## jvgsjeff

I saved Aurora from moving out, I got my zen bell installed, and I passed my 2nd fashion check.


----------



## ekdante

Managed to let Sparro live his dream to move out of my village ( TT u TT) I never have intentions to let him leave, but he's been for more than 3 months, and he's happy to explore the new world  

Got my copy of K.K. Sonata, finally I can use the turntable! Dolly is happy XD


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I learnt how to make signatures! 
Ummm, in game I got some new paths because I hated my old ones, Pashmina moved in, and some new red carnations and pink roses bloomed


----------



## Jinglefruit

I reset for Julians house plot. ~ He was determined to move on my path to re-tail near where Sly used to live, but I managed to get him to move between my ponds in a little secluded part of town. A bit upset I had to lose an orange lily to his plot though, but atleast he left my bushes intact.
Got Ed's pic after he moved out yesterday, and had Mathilda visiting my main street. =D Hopefully she will visit Club LOL a few times a week like she used to, I miss our ratchet black gurl club nights. 
I also had a rather large flower shuffle around, clearing most of my pathways ~ again! (darn beautiful town villagers!) And I planted a handful more Olive bushes and later today will plant a load more bushes (~35) from storage around my path.


----------



## Lauren

Absolutely nothing, I've not been on.


----------



## Pumaroo

Inaugurated the modern bridge suggested by Boone and started taking tips for the lighthous, Boone's suggestion again.
Paid the loan of my first extra room and requested another expantion ^^
Diana arrived and is unpacking right now


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I finally managed to catch a scorpion.  I think the reason why I'm so happy is that I only have three more days left to catch one so I was so close to not getting one.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Almost finished putting down new paths (made them myself, kinda proud. )
- Maybe I need a second character though to save all the designs, so maybe I need a load of time to complete it perfectly.
- Drift is moving and I finally managed to not beg him to stay, even though I think its kinda sad he is moving. I already have his picture though and he was fun, but not irreplaceable. 
- Currently demolishing a building up pwp's in better locations.

When I have completed my paths I`ll put a screenshot up. Its nothing all to special, but nice and much better then before.


----------



## clovetic

got some of the ugliest villagers in my cycling town, like chops and violet -.- i feel a reset coming along


----------



## Campy

Bred my first blue rose today! Hurray!


----------



## Tali

I paid the loan for the backroom of my house today. I've been really lazy when it comes to earning bells, so it took me a while...


----------



## Doogle

Removed all my old paths and replaced it with a complex design. First time I've ever done it! It isn't great because of the placement of my trees but it's a start.


----------



## Mick

Used the second character I made a few days ago to lay down ALL the paths. That, and Able Sisters finally had a Big Start Shirt in stock. Like the on in my avatar. So happy. Yay.


----------



## Joey

Finally got Nate to move out. He is in boxs now. So happy.


----------



## Joy

Finally got Coach to move out!
First Gracie visit today


----------



## captainabby

I just paid off my home loan. Now I have to wait for the stores to opennnnnnn


----------



## Gingersnap

Payed off my home loan and ran a few errands!
Julian also moved in behind the Re-Tail.


----------



## StarMayor

I built a Windmill today and managed to make all the money back by going to the island.


----------



## Vida

I had the first street pass encounters ever :3
Beside that, Anicotti is going to move soon and Rosie finished unpacking today.


----------



## Jinglefruit

A whole lot of gardening and not much more. ~ Needed to move all the flowers around Julians newly placed house elsewhere and build him a crescent of blue roses and yellow lilies. I then figured while my thumb was set to green I'd plant a few more bushes.


----------



## magnostadt

Managed to get my development permit today.  Also managed to catch a lot of bugs/fish and donate then to the museum. Also Hippeux moved in, which I'm not too fond about, but he will move away eventually~~


----------



## ThomasNLD

I finished my paths (thank god).
I did some gardening. 
I noticed for the first time villagers plant flowers as well. ^^
Now I`m hunting for a new pwp before I place or remove one for today. 
Later I will send some gifts and letters, its been a while since I've done that.


----------



## Mick

Fell on a flower, unsuccesfully hunted for a horse mackerel.
Antonio has accepted my gifting of Big Star Tee and is now wearing one again- Of course he would, I sent him four. 
Did some work sending people their stuff back to clean up their houses and layed down some paths...
Traded with the same person twice. Now I'm getting a few toy hammers. Hopefully. :3

Today was a productive day.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Today was super productive for me. Blanche requested the police station (FINALLY! I love you, Blanche!) and I already paid it off. Looking forward to it tomorrow. I caught the last 3 fish I needed before they go away at the end of September (salmon, king salmon, gar). I also did several very good trades.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Aurora suggested a fairy-tale bench PWP. Even though I'm not interested in installing it, it still feels good to get new PWPs added to the list. I also got my 2nd villager pic...but unfortunately, it's from Tabby, just like my first one was.


----------



## Byngo

I arranged some of my flower and trees today. Not much, but it made my town a little more organized!


----------



## Hyoshido

^ I need to see that >w>

Otherwise nothing happened in my town today.


----------



## danceonglitter

I started landscaping my town, Francine told me she was leaving (I feel like I've had 10 villagers forever!) and I finally got a picnic basket <3


----------



## magnostadt

Started working on the campsite community project!  Also went to see how Hippeux was doing as he was unpacking.


----------



## Croconaw

Nothing...


----------



## jolokia

x4. Just gotta think of names for them all now.
Merry, Tipper and Henry each offered in turn to buy one as I was walking to my house, I turned 'em all down. Get yo own coelacanths D:<


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Not today, but yesterday I bought the last piece of the sweets set I needed. I've also ordered a few more bits for my house, and started to decide what furniture to use with each series I want to use.


----------



## gingerbread

I reset my town after losing villagers to TT'ing, and grass wear, and got one of my Dreamies from the reset! !


----------



## SliceAndDice

Grass wear still happens, even if you don't TT... I hope you will have fun in your new town though. 

I made a second character today. Mainly to hold patterns but I'll also upgrade his house and drop him some nice furniture if I find some.


----------



## StarMayor

I've got a meteor shower today and I've found the time to make a wish on a star while walking about. So I'll have to see what I get tomorrow.

I've also gotten past the 38,000,000 bells threshold today. Bluebear, my other duplicate in the peppy personality (my other duplicate was Violet as the second snooty) is moving out as well. So it means I have a chance of getting two new villagers entirely.


----------



## magnostadt

Held the ceremony for the campsite. Also, I noticed that Paula is moving in, and I've never had her so I'm quite excited.


----------



## snillos

my marshal suggested me to build a pyramid in my town.  i also got my lighthouse already.


----------



## pengutango

Passed the 4th and final Gracie fashion check!!  Can't wait to get the Emporium, but will miss the uber late hours of T.I.Y.


----------



## brooklyn9

I won one milion bells in a giveaway, and i used it to make my room bigger, and to finish one of my public works projects  
this was yesterday forgot to post xD


----------



## brooklyn9

I won one milion bells in a giveaway, and i used it to make my room bigger, and to finish one of my public works projects  
this was yesterday forgot to post xD


----------



## Gruntilda

Today was an exceptionally amazing day for my town.  I had a camper (Amelia) after a long camperless period of time, AND Gracie was in the square for the 4th check!  whoo hoo!


----------



## ben_nyc

Weed pulling!  Argh, seems endless... @-@


----------



## twinArmageddons

[COLOR="#a1a00"]I hit the 1,331,000 points today so I unlocked the Gold Mailbox. So close to 1,337,000 lol. I really do think I've done too much since the 7th, that's when I first started the game btw..
Shampoodle and the Cafe opened up today too, and I picked up a painting from Redd.[/COLOR]


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I did a few trades, one of which meaning I got one of my dreamies ^_^ l also started lining some of my paths with bushes, and got some bamboo from a friend  and I finished building my water well!


----------



## Roselia

i got rid of horrid antonio that took a spot when he wasn't even wanted, and i got rosie + did a little bit of landscaping


----------



## ninfia

i got punchy!!!!


----------



## Azzie

Barely passed a Gracie check and got a pink argyle shirt from her. Which I so happened to have been given as a gift the other day from my friend as well, but at least I passed!


----------



## H3NT41

since i'm sick, i played all day on ancl and on the forums and made about 3mill bells which is more than i've ever made.
really REALLY bummed muffy moved away...


----------



## ThomasNLD

Drift moved away today, which is sad cause he really was fun to have around. As a going away present he attached his picture to the letter, but I already had it anyways. 
I sold a lot of ore, it was just filling up my storage and it was premium today.
I got the lighthouse suggested, I`m going to built it in a second. 
I`m on 9 villagers now and I`m really curious who will be my 10th. I don`t purchase villagers or do any weird tricks for them, so it could be anyone. 
Oh and now I`m gonig to check if I got to catch any bugs and/or fish this month. 
I don`t like to dive so I don`t bother with those.


----------



## ekdante

Donated the real Quaint Painting to the museum ^^


----------



## clovetic

moved ankha into my town :3 i was going to trade her out but i ended up falling in love with her


----------



## Gizmodo

*Azalea became a perfect town *


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Sheldon's moving out and I got rid of a load of stuff that was cluttering up my town


----------



## Korra

Bunnie is moving in today, I finished Kabuki's Japanese garden and I completed the regal and modern wood series


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Gabi pinged me today and said she's moving! Maybe my strategy worked. I don't know for sure. (I talked to her lots, wrote her letters everyday, did favors, etc hoping to get our relationship as high as possible. I was working on the assumption that villagers with high relationships with my mayor will tend to move.) She had done this before a few times but, each time, she would change her mind afterwards. This time, I will remember not to talk to her until moving day. 

I also managed to update my dream town at a different time. It's a little goal I set for myself, to update at a different time each day, so that my town's dream visitor will have slightly different experiences, even if my town hasn't changed all that much within a short period.


----------



## oath2order

My side character used for storage, I guess, I just have a second character in my town for some reason...He got another emote and served more coffee. Am I the only one who uses their side characters and actually plays them to unlock everything with them, such as the emotes? Because yesterday I played my side character and got him Club Tortimer and just unlocked everything my main can do. I dunno, it's something I do. I used him to get me a bunch of tulips to _finally_ finish up the tulip side of my river. Each section of my river, the ponds, and the cliffs overlooking the ocean, are lined by different flowers.

Yesterday, I unlocked the Modern Bench from Elise, and I built a fountain. It's finished today, so I'm going to celebrate that, water all my flowers, and update my Dream Town. At the celebration was Cherry, Chevre, Axel, and Henry.

I'm debating putting my Brewsteroids in Club LOL. I dunno though. What should I put in there? Cause you can switch the Gyroids out and I don't know what I want to replace them with.

I don't know who my town's visitor is yet. The town square is empty, unfortunately, and I swear if Saharah is still around town, I'mma kill her. She's been lurking for the past few days and it's annoying. I want Gracie to come to town. I don't think there is one though. No Saharah, and the beaches are empty.

Now I'm working on trying to get the PWP for the day.

Coco gave me a personality quiz.
Bruce wanted to visit my house.
Henry got a catchphrase change.
Henry wanted to know what I like most in people.
*Coco suggested a drinking fountain*.

I got the rice-plant bed in both characters. And I'm done for the day now.


----------



## Shadowfax

I started a new town a few days ago. Because i didn't like my lay-out.
I named my new town : Hogwarts. And had to laugh when i first saw the name Harry as a villager (a hippo) in my town and now Lily is moving in.
It's becoming a real Hogwarts...XD.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I just went on again because I want to TT Sheldon out, and it turns out I have a perfect town!  I was surprised because I haven't really started making it look good yet, but yay! I'm now in the process of paying off my flower clock and distributing my hybrids, instead of using my whole beach as a flower storage area...


----------



## Dembonez19

Well, shaking all of my trees fruitless turned out to be a blessing in disguise. As I TT'd so that the fruit would regrow, Velma asked to move. I don't hate her. In fact, I think she's really cute compared to her old GC design, but she is living in a spot where I'd like to put a few PWPs. Plus, she is at the bottom of my list in terms of desired villagers in town right now. I also recently got her picture, sooo...all signs point to her leaving and me being satisfied with her departure.


----------



## amybear91

I bred some more hybrids and got another picture of Marshal  not a lot has happened today


----------



## danceonglitter

I decided that I want to do a halloween theme to my town, so I started planning that out  I also did some jobs for my villagers, had Gulliver, and got the rice-plant bed


----------



## Baboom

Got Mr Resetti's brothers picture!


----------



## PinkWater

-Got a cool 3 mil, 2 blue roses, and a white carnation for Pietro
-Got his pic in the mail, which was a relief, because I never got it from him in person


----------



## StarMayor

I donated a Yellow Perch to the museum, completing my October catches to donate. I got the Werewolf hood from the Able Sisters to add to my Mummy mask and Ghost mask. Pecan sold me an Alpine Shelf, adding another piece to my collection. 

But the best accomplishment I got today was convincing Coco to move in while she was camping. I won a game of game of Charades where 'Hot Chowder' was the answer. So I'm looking forward to her making her move.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I found my first perfect orange today and planted it in a safe spot.
I built a PWP.
I bought a house extension on my second character, whom i`ll use for storage and room for patterns.
I got a modern cabinet as a ty gift from a villager, which i was looking for. 
I bought a few hibiscus on the island. 
Strange, I was playing for quite a long while and this is all I did? :\


----------



## Byngo

Oh, I finally got a Flower Arch suggested! I'm so excited! ^v^

Now I just need to get the Wooden Bridge


----------



## Lepidoptera

Not much as I'm pretty lazy when it comes to this stuff.

Paid off my house expansion and expanded another room.
Made plans with Rod to hang out at his house(I think....) at 4:30 pm
Gave Bob a Soda Machine which he happily put up right away.
Went to Re-tail to pick up and drop off furniture to be customized.
Used mule character to chop down fruit trees to faraway from my paths.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I scored 50,000 HHA points and got my silver plaque and Happy Homer Bronze badge. I also finished surrounding my fountain with blue violets, and started customizing my modern wood set with the diamond-shaped wood pattern.


----------



## amybear91

Someone lovely on here gave me Merry <3 and she moved right next to my path instead of on it, so yay for Merry <3 haha!
I also started lining my paths with flowers instead of having massive clumps of them everywhere, did some jobs for my villagers, got suggested the cube sculpture by Marshal and bought a sloppy tv from Retail that Fang had put in there  I really need to sort out landscaping my town, haha, it all feels a bit meh to me at the moment


----------



## magnostadt

I managed to get Pietro from the campsite!  He was my first visitor too, which was nice.


----------



## StarMayor

Phineas gave me a new badge today, the gold-banded one for gardening. I feel quite pleased with myself; who knew trying to fix my grass with flowers would count for that.


----------



## keybug55

Hans and Tucker where talking to each other (my otp is canon)


----------



## louise23

I catch lots of bugs and I can go to the island tomorrow


----------



## Touko

Finished one part of my room o.ob


----------



## oath2order

Got the parabolic antenna (satellite dish) from Henry!


----------



## Seravee

Sorted my inventory on all four accounts and gave each a storage purpose to make space usage more efficient.


----------



## kite

I got 4 blue roses in one day! (Thanks fertilizer!)


----------



## Kumquats

I started the lighthouse, and Curlos who just moved in this week suggested the police station 

Also laid out some more paths.


----------



## Farobi

currently resetting for the perfect town map + villagers <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

farboi you have gotta let us know how it went! <3

I put down some new path and grew some carnations!. And went to attend a PWP ceremony


----------



## Hina

Katt sent me a pink rose in the mail o_o


----------



## Summ3rain

Completed my fossil collection yaaaaay


----------



## Farobi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> farboi you have gotta let us know how it went! <3



Umm. Is a set of Merengue, Tom, Cookie, Papi, and Francine good? I have a good map with only one pond too <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Thats a LOVELY town <3

And I also planted a bunch of trees xD


----------



## Kumquats

Papi's the best, he's the one villager I think I'm never letting go.

This may seem like a dumb question, but how do you put more than one image in your siggie? o3o


----------



## Gummysaur

Yesterday was Big Top's birthday and I gave him a kiwi stool; also, a penguin named Roald is moving into my town c:


----------



## rosiekitty405

Pietro is in my campsite but my town is full!!!!!!


----------



## VioletPrincess

It is the start of a very good day today.  I got my renovation on my Museum done, Club 101 is on my Main Street, my Super T&T opened today and to put the cherry on top I now have perfect town status.  Is been a very good day.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- I got a pwp request.
- Gathered medals to buy 2 cabana screens.
- Bought an extension for my 2nd charachters house.
- Bought some needed stuff. 
Thats about it. Calm day, maybe later while watching TV I will do some bell gathering. I need about 5 million more bells to get all house extensions and keep up with demolishing/replacing pwp`s. I`m just totally not in the mood to do bughunting, so maybe I`ll wait until monday to try my luck on the turnips thingy.


----------



## pengutango

Haven't play today yet, so nothing, but... for yesterday:
- The T&T Emporium opened
- Katt moved out (Thanks Stargazer451 for giving her a new home!!)


----------



## StarMayor

Bluebear is moving out tomorrow and she's in boxes, Coco's foundations for her new house have been put up, and I have finally gotten around to planting the pears I received from a kind trader yesterday (I was waiting for Coco's house plans to go down, just so I didn't risk her moving in on top of any.)


----------



## Farobi

I kind of exploited something that makes different campers appear everytime I do the reset trick (trying to reset for good villies). I made a campsite. I got Phoebe and Rudy. And kind ppl gave my Hybrids <3


----------



## oath2order

Coco suggested the trash can!


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Got the windmill (!) suggested and have built & funded it. 
- Transferred a lot of bells to my 2nd character. Paid off another house expansion. 
- Rearranged some paths and trees.
- Looking for new ways to earn bells fast, since the locust plague on the island makes it much more tedious to bughunt on the island. 
- Watered flowers to finally get some good hybrids (I want some blue roses badly, its just not happening).
- Send 18 letters with fruit, in the hope of getting an apple or peach send to me. Pleaseeeeee.


----------



## JellyBeans

Making a new town, Willow. Still searching for that perfect layout, but I'll get there soon! 

EDIT: I got the perfect town! River not winding and out the way, huge open space, circle grass, some great starters, west facing beach... Sure, I have pears, but whatever! <3


----------



## BellGreen

Got Stitches! I want to move him out for bells XD


----------



## Pimmy

Finished fixing all of my paths to match a new tileset I made last night, and am well on my way to making a japanese festival themed room!


----------



## Farobi

JellyBeans said:


> Making a new town, Willow. Still searching for that perfect layout, but I'll get there soon!
> 
> EDIT: I got the perfect town! River not winding and out the way, huge open space, circle grass, some great starters, west facing beach... Sure, I have pears, but whatever! <3



Who are your villagers? Congrats!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my final house expansion, wished on a shooting star, and got two carpets I needed (golden carpet and modern wood flooring).


----------



## ChibiSylph

Restarted town, got Whitney and Beau C:


----------



## Jarrad

Roscoe suggested the police station! Happiest moment of my life to date!


----------



## JellyBeans

Farobi said:


> Who are your villagers? Congrats!



Umm, Lolly, Limberg, Pompom, Broffina and Roald c:

I'm gonna post the map when I get the permit


----------



## Serendipity

I finally decided to sucked it up and start planting hedges around town. It was long, tedious and I had to chop all of my fruit orchards but now it's roughly 75% done and will look so nice when it's finished.


----------



## gabriursa

Sold all perfect fruits in foreign towns, and foreign fruits in my town to make roughly 2mil to use for turnip day tomorrow. Likely gonna cut down all trees and re-plant town when i get a golden axe.


----------



## irisubunny

nothing
i accomplished nothing


----------



## MagicalCat590

Celebrated the opening of my Dream Suite, updated my dream town, visited a dream town for the first time, got a wet suit, placed my first tile, and paid off the Stone Tablet PwP.


----------



## violetneko

Finished the town hall renovation and started on Katrina's shop! I'm also going to get a new villager pic any day now...


----------



## magnostadt

Restarted my town... Again...


----------



## Para-Filia

I got Tia in my main town, and then I reset my 2nd village and got Lolly, Carmen, and Erik <3

Also finally had someone suggest the wisteria trellis~


----------



## clovetic

finally got the insect furniture set  can't wait to set it up.

also changed all my bridges from fairytale to modern


----------



## Kiwi

Bonbon suggested the lighthouse <333
Finally!


----------



## ThomasNLD

Lucha told me he wants to move the 11th..... I don`t know if I want to let him go.... I don`t have his picture, but at the same time I don`t really like him that much.... However, his house is in a fairly good spot. Ugh, decisions....


----------



## Gummysaur

^ 700th reply 

Anyway, a new villager moved in and I began setting up (very frustrating) paths


----------



## JellyBeans

I got my basic paths laid out, decided to do a fairy tale themed town, got Freya to move in, found Chadders plot, got 100% approval rating...

And there's still hours of the day left


----------



## violetneko

JellyBeans said:


> I got my basic paths laid out, decided to do a fairy tale themed town, got Freya to move in, found Chadders plot, got 100% approval rating...
> 
> And there's still hours of the day left



Nice! It sounds like an amazing town!  I have Chadder as well :3


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Tower of Pisa from Wishy, and Big Top suggested a hammock PWP.


----------



## Gingersnap

I moved around some of the flowers I planted yesterday, and planted a bunch of saplings. 
I got a few hybrids, orange pansies, pink cosmos, and pink roses. 
Bree is moving into a good spot, I didn't even need to reset for a good space!
Also T&T Mart was built today ^^ :0


----------



## oath2order

Just unlocked the torch!


----------



## Team

Putting in a picnic basket pwp!


----------



## Kiwi

Convinced Stinky to move in after Bam had moved out = v =


----------



## Amphibian

The Emporium _finally_ had the modern wood shelf, so I at last completed the series.  Now I have tons of complete furniture sets, now if only I could stop procrastinating and start decorating my house lol


----------



## Seravee

Finally unlocked the zen garden and Olaf got sick so I gave him some meds.


----------



## MagicalCat590

I celebrated finishing the new Stone Tablet in my town and paid off my camp site.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

--Completed my first PWP: a much needed suspension bridge to connect my dock/beach and Re-Tail in a more direct fashion. 
--Found a plot for Gladys, who will be my 8th villager
--Bought a whopping 50,000 in turnips from Joan lol (it was all I could afford this morning)
--Did the daily tasks: checking for hybrids, watering flowers, hitting rocks, digging up fossils & pitfall seed, shaking trees, shopping, etc. 
--Went to the island to catch summer bugs and fish to fill in holes in my encyclopedia and museum, and also caught some sharks and beetles to sell for $$$

Might write a couple letters, plant a couple of fruits (perfect pear, peach, coconut, and durian), and commission a PWP before I go to bed.


----------



## Touko

I updated some of the houses for my Alice in Wonderland horror-themed town, it's going pretty good. Just need some more items to complete some rooms.


----------



## ceruleanhail

I found Bam a nice home. :3


----------



## DJStarstryker

ThomasNLD said:


> Lucha told me he wants to move the 11th..... I don`t know if I want to let him go.... I don`t have his picture, but at the same time I don`t really like him that much.... However, his house is in a fairly good spot. Ugh, decisions....



He might give you his picture when he moves. Both villagers that I have let move so far mailed me their picture when they left.


----------



## ekdante

Managed to convince Violet to move out! ヽ(?ー`)ﾉ FINALLY.

Thus another new PwP starts: illuminated heart (｡･ω･｡)ﾉ♡


----------



## PinkWater

I FINALLY got Pinky out, and while trying to reset for Whitney, I got MARSHAL from the camp! Now to get him to move out!


----------



## Pimmy

After weeks of having horrible luck trying to get Hopper to suggest a PWP, ANY PWP, he finally suggested a Zen Bell! Normally I'd be doing the wetsuit trick for an hour before giving up or just letting someone else ping me, but he pinged me on the first try!


----------



## Gingersnap

Today was a good one!
-Bree moved in, this little cutie has a good home in Meridian!
-I had the ceremony for my second photo OP display board
-Started funding the Dream Suite!
-Club LOL got all its signatures!!
-Kicks is in Day 2 or 3 of construction, not sure.
-More hybrids woo!
My main street is really kickin' off.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Penelope told me she was going to move and I mad her not move because of the 2 peppies I have, I'd much rather have Penelope. I love Peggy, but I like Penelope's design more.
I also bought some more of the spooky set I didn't have and planted more flowers  My town is full of flowers!
Then Peggy came over and I gave her the grand tour of my awesome house


----------



## jvgsjeff

Got the Refurbishing Beginner badge and Big top suggested a sandbox.


----------



## Walking Stick

Finished my Brick Bridge and just made 320,000 bells at the island.


----------



## Amphibian

My town now has Katrina's "shop", meaning my main street is complete.  Also, Muffy moved in.


----------



## oath2order

I got the Traffic Signal!


----------



## zombeats

i time traveled for the first time since new leaf game out and i kinda regret it so maybe that isn't an accomplishment...


----------



## AchromaticLV

- Bob Moved in
- Chair Sculpture completed
- Flower reorganization
- Lots of pictures taken

Good day. 8)


----------



## Farobi

zombeats said:


> i time traveled for the first time since new leaf game out and i kinda regret it so maybe that isn't an accomplishment...



awww :/

I am currently trying to get rid off Cookie, none of the bidders are online though >.<


----------



## Farobi

Got rid off Cookie.
T & T Mart opened.
Kicks opened.
Ignored Goose at my camp.
Watered some flowers.
Unlocked the Island.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cyrus also woke up.
Collected Signatures for the Club! (Kyle, Phoebe, Marshal, Papi, Merengue, Rudy)
And Kyle suggested the first PWP ever, the Pyramid ;D


----------



## Jarrad

My Police station opened up for the first time! *Tears stream down my cheeks*


----------



## louise23

nothing much just that someone in my town is leaving


----------



## Jarrad

louise23 said:


> nothing much just that someone in my town is leaving



who's leaving??


----------



## Farobi

louise23 said:


> nothing much just that someone in my town is leaving



awww :[


----------



## oath2order

CHERRY MY FAVE JUST SUGGESTED THE POLICE STATION.

*yay*


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Zucker and Punchy sent me his Picture in a Letter!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Aurora suggested an outdoor chair PWP. That's about it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Finally got enough fortunes told that I can build Katrina's shop! I'll be working on that PWP starting tomorrow most likely. Ken is still being stubborn about giving me his picture, but he gave me a throne instead today, so it's not too bad. Boomer told me he wants to move and he's an awesome penguin but I really don't need 3 lazy villagers. Pudge seems like he doesn't want to leave (Pudge is one of my original 5 so has been around since June) and I'm not getting rid of Bob.


----------



## Farobi

Merengue suggested the Flower Bed. How lovely <3
Also donated authentic art and some Island creatures to the museum.
Did some chores for my villagers too. 2 more days till Papi leaves :[


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Poppy moved in <3

And Phill wont go!


----------



## SliceAndDice

*Bob* is unpacking. <3 That's about it since I don't have too much time for gaming today.


----------



## StarMayor

I've made friends with Labelle and gotten the fourth and final mannequin.


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Octavian's Picture >o<


----------



## JellyBeans

Thanks to   this  video, I made my own awesome path, and started on a sign using  this  video, made by the same person, i started on a hello/welcome sign for my town c:

And some kind TBTer gave me Apple. Good daye.


----------



## danceonglitter

I spent ages making an autumn-y path and paying it in my town, and I also had the ceremony for my rack of rice and sorted out my wardrobe. I also made a 3rd character to hold my path, and her house is where I wanted my mayor's house but Maelle lived in that spot!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*laying it in my town, even!


----------



## Farobi

Unlocked the Dream Suite
Trying to pay off my Flower Bed
Also Francine suggested the Hot Spring :3


----------



## Hina

JellyBeans said:


> Thanks to   this  video, I made my own awesome path, and started on a sign using  this  video, made by the same person, i started on a hello/welcome sign for my town c:
> 
> And some kind TBTer gave me Apple. Good daye.



Ohh thanks for sharing those videos! I'll be trying to make a cherry-orchard sign myself since apparently you can't use someone else's designs on those custom design boards >_>
Also I've expanded my perfect cherry orchard to 78 trees.. That's about it.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I got my golden axe! Finally!
I also started tidying up my town a bit more to update my dream town, Got a windmill request finally! Though got to wait for my zen bell and bridge to be done before I put that in. (can't live without the bridge I took out and keep trying to cross the water a la Jesus. Damn villagers suddenly requesting things I wanted!)


----------



## Joy

3/4 Gracie checks complete! Would've had all 4 two days ago butttt midterms


----------



## Byngo

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG. Curt suggested a wooden bridge... MY TOWN IS COMPLETE!


----------



## fifimonkeh

I gave away Soleil, played with my sister and flatmate because I'm on my fireworks display and we all got some prizes, aand someone suggested a flowerbed pwp


----------



## Lauren

I removed all of my path ways, then went on to a different character to then place them all back down. All for the sake of having more pattern slots on my active character. I also moved loads of junk from my storage on to another character. Productive day, 10 hours worth. That serves me right for having 4 different patterns for pathways.


----------



## Pimmy

Created a new single-tile ground pattern to go along with my current pattern, took forever to get the contrast right! I also paid off a loan, decided on where to put the water well, and paid that off too!


----------



## Pixlplume

I accidentally sold the Motherly Statue I got from Redd. 
Oh, and Chief moved in!~


----------



## louise23

sorry i forget to check the fourm i forget to save the game, so when he said it again he did not want to leave
today i went to the island some nice person was showing me how to fish, she was running around if she could see a black dot in the sea i got two fish forget to put them in the basket, i was bought back to my own town without the fish


----------



## Razzy

Found lucky in my camping area! Got Chief  Two DV


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Henry's Picture after delivering a Package to him.
*Squee*


----------



## Cass

I hit 1 million bells, which is difficult for me because I have spending problems! ^^;
Which I later on spent to pay off Nook.


----------



## Hyoshido

...Just got another picture of Henry straight after the first one ._.

Also got my 500 Hours badge, woo!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I passed my first Gracie fashion check! (barely, I got 3 exhibit rooms full of clothing, but not a lot of ornate clothing)
I hope she will come by soon again.


----------



## gingerbread

I did a trade with someone, traded black lily and pink lily for 99k, I paid off my first pwp (Campsite!!! ) and paid off my first home loan (39k). ^_^


----------



## Rio_

Today, I received Labelle's mannequin *tears of joy* 
Also completely paid off my second character's house!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I finally made a path I was happy with and finished putting it down ^_^ I also went to Julian's house and let Blanche come to mine.


----------



## TheDuke

Finally got that pesky golden watering can, and Derwin told me he's moving!


----------



## Razzy

Kid cat was in my camp site!
So happy ! Two DV in a row in there.


----------



## Byngo

My wooden bridge was completed today, and I am starting up on my flower arch! c:


----------



## Azzie

I paid off a fairytale bench and cleaned up my 200 rotten turnips that apparently made my villagers feel they were "living in a landfill". (I forgot I put them there)


----------



## LHOOQ

Finally reached 1.5 mil! Feels so good to not use an action replay and easily get millions of bells like I used to!


----------



## Gingersnap

I unlocked the island today and caught some fish and went diving.
I also put an orchard in an open space near my town hall! In 4 days, I'll have 30,000 bells.


----------



## Arkay

Cleaned out my closet, Did some gardening


----------



## ectoTricycle

Visited people


----------



## louise23

did lots of fishing today, also went to the island with my brother to go on tours


----------



## StarMayor

I've finally made it past the 45 million bell threshold in the bank. Only 5 million to go before I can get the next bank item.

Also, Flip finally requested the Instrument Shelter PWP today. Unfortunately, I can't build it due to the Fishing Tourney, although I managed to win that, so it isn't all that bad I suppose.


----------



## Byngo

My flower arch was completed! And I organized more of my paths and flowers. Now to start breeding more hybrids~


----------



## jvgsjeff

I accomplished a lot today. I won the fishing tournament, I fully paid off my house, I donated a motherly statue to the museum, I got K.K.'s pic, and I found out Skye is moving into my town tomorrow.


----------



## danceonglitter

I won the silver fishing trophy, started collecting donations for my totem pole and buried a time capsule for Bianca


----------



## Farobi

Marshal suggested the Yield Sign


----------



## aetherene

Got all of the fish furniture in my town's set. With my mayor and two alts, we won the Gold, Silver, and Bronze Fish trophy. That's pretty much it today.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Won the Fishing Tourney and got all of the fish set B furniture (octopus chair, puffer-fish TV, jellyfish lamp, etc.). Peck came in close second, and Bella came in very distant third. 

Got up to a 76% approval rating for my town development permit.


----------



## kyasarin

won the gold at the fishing tourney, tried changing up my paths, created a new character for my restaurant project, and got a log bench request from Pashmina.


----------



## Lunaaquilo

Busy day today! Let's see... Got the mail and read my letters. Placed the bonsai trees that I ordered. Dug up the fossils cause I still have 3 to go. Got a coffee with lots of milk. Worked a shift at the cafe, with Chadder, Flurry, Drake, and Phyllis. Brought Drake a perfect orange. Visited the club for my new emotion. Checked my home score. The nooklings and garden center finally upgrading, so no shopping there today. Bought a few things from the able's and kicks. Got the fossils assessed and bought another exhibit space at the museum. Back in town I discovered Pierce is moving in tomorrow. Checked the campsite and convinced ERIK to move in!  visited Rasher. Got visited by Puddles, who wouldn't leave. Flurry asked for an ocean fish so I went to the island for a bit of fishing. Caught a couple of napoleanfish, ribbon eels, and an ocean sunfish. Went back home and gave the sunfish to Flurry. Went home and wrote some letters. flurry dropped in for a few. On the way to the post office I laid a bit more paths. Then after mailing my letters I checked the HHA showcase. Then I was done for the day. Really after all that it's time for bed!


----------



## chriss

Payed off my train station remodel! 
I went with modern. I was very tempted to go with the Japanese style one but I've never seen the modern style in person so I thought id give it a try


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Won the fishing tournament. Also managed to update my town with new stone path patterns that I made. It took so long to replace the old ones but I'm glad I did.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Got Agent S her picture.
Can now make patterns on my second character.
Prevented Blaire from her plan to move out. 
Got a pwp suggested (tower).
Made some changes in my house, in an attempt to get 5k extra points to pass the 150k points criteria.
Oh and I have now like atleast 15 perfect orange trees. 

Only still need the pictures of Fang, Gabi and Blaire of my current villagers. Especially Fang, we are totally best buds..... so give me your picture!


----------



## Farobi

Visited my old town, Farobi, via Dream Suite </3


----------



## violetneko

ThomasNLD said:


> Especially Fang, we are totally best buds..... so give me your picture!



That's how I am with Chief right now! He's been asking for perfect fruit lately... then he gives me slate flooring or similar


----------



## StarMayor

I got round to building the Instrument Shelter that Flip wanted; here's hoping it puts my town back into the perfect status.


----------



## Robert Plant

I became the mayor of Larett.


----------



## Blizzard

My second town started in November. Today is Harvest Festival. Not easy or fun. Might order pizza.


----------



## ThomasNLD

violetneko said:


> That's how I am with Chief right now! He's been asking for perfect fruit lately... then he gives me slate flooring or similar



Yeah its amazing isn`t it? Same here, crappy gifts all the time and I run around like his personal assistant! I mean he is worth it, but still.... he has been in my town since the beginning and everyday he gives me free stuff and tells me how we are BFF. HE comes over unannounced and everything, but no picture! You think it has something to do with the personality type? 

In the end it doesn`t matter, its not like he ever gets to leave my village anyways.


----------



## Dembonez19

Got a third pic from Rowan. I'm starting to think I want to make a tiger room upstairs with his pics all around.


----------



## drumknott

Met up with Tortimer, so I'll be able to access the island from tomorrow. Then I can start raking in the bells from fish and fruit and finally finish my first bridge!


----------



## Candy

Planted more bushes today. I'm so close to having a pretty path'd town!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Paid off the remaining 39,800 for my house and scheduled the first house expansion. 
Got a 100% approval rating, so I'll be able to work on PWPs and ordinances starting tomorrow. 
Finally planted the perfect orange that came with my town and the 3 pears that Isabelle gave me. 
Other than that, just daily tasks


----------



## Pixlplume

Well this happened yesterday, but too much Pokemon distracting me.
Well, for K.K.'s performance, Muffy, the first villager who moved out of Pacaland was there, waiting for me.
She's still very manly, but I kinda miss her. Not that much though.
I thought it was sweet because K.K. Slider's song was K.K. Birthday!!!

Birthday on Friday!!!


----------



## Byngo

Constructed a Wisteria Trellis. I'm quite happy with it~


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I had a huge heart attack because Goose wanted to move and I accidentally said yes. Then I realized I have *3 Jock villagers* so I have to let someone go -.-

Then I had another heart attack when I COULD NOT find Sly. I searched everywhere in town, museum, and Main Street. I was getting so angry when I ran by his house and he was inside -.- I KNOW he wasn't in there the whole time...


----------



## Farobi

Donated a Stego Skull
Funded a Yellow Bench
Rudy suggested the Wind Turbine
Witnessed a conversation between Tom and Rudy—which saddened the latter.
Witnessed happy 'tune' emotions on both Marshal and Merengue c: (i ship them and they love each other, i just know it)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reached 7M on my ABD


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Dizzy is now a resident in Zingzang. Made little changes to my paths. Updated my dream town. Phoebe suggested the wood bench.  Also finished building the zen clock in the space that used to be occupied by the well. Now I need to watch it and take a screenshot of the little figure that comes out on the hour.


----------



## ekdante

First prize for fish tourney, and it's the sea bass that made me win ._. Since when I cared how big it was?? XD

Paid for Torch PwP. Now Gulliver won't get lost lol


----------



## fifimonkeh

Shari suggested the picnic blanket PWP, I gave some medicine to Phoebe, stopped Felicity from going when she pinged at me, and customised a pipe stool to put in my shop, as well as watering my blue roses


----------



## Kumquats

I finished repathing my town with a design that's a bit more complex, has the borders and stuff.
Also... Papi decided to infect Katt and Hopper with his fashion sense. They're now all wearing this black track suit, and were humming my town tune and being annoying. They almost got Savannah too, thank god she just switched to one of the default designs at Able Sisters.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I became a VIP member of the Happy Home Academy, saved Rolf from moving out, introduced myself to my new neighbor Skye, got a ship compass from Pascal, and started a trophy room in my museum.


----------



## StarMayor

Donated all the money to have a modern bench built. I really don't want to have to cut trees down after my work planting them, so I'm hoping this will put my town back into perfect again (the Solar Panel and Instrument Shelter haven't cut it so far.)

EDIT: I also found another special tree stump today, it has the Animal Crossing Logo on it. So that makes five special stumps in my town now.


----------



## Byngo

A log bench should be done today. I wouldn't know yet 'cause I haven't got on AC yet.


----------



## LunaRover

Got a police station.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Managed to save 10,000,000 bells, so I received the poster of the post office staff today! Yayness!


----------



## danceonglitter

I went to my island with my friend and played hide and seek till I had 400 medals, paid off a PWP and redid my path because it was too bright before and now I like it


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I've came back to a town not filled with weeds, which is a nice surprise. I'm currently selling a bunch of fossils that my museum already has, and making some Tsuvillian T-Shirts and Hats


----------



## deardeer

Tidied up my town a lot seeing as it had fountains everywhere (from when I was trying to get Diana's house in a certain place without going through 100 different locations...)

I won't feel happy until Sprinkle has left which is taking forever because she was my latest villager to move in and I don't want anyone else to leave before her.


----------



## StarMayor

I got the Modern Bench built and I found out, as of today, my town is finally back in the Perfect Status, which is good. Admittedly, I did chop a few non-fruit trees down to see if that would set the balance as well as get the bench put in. So it looks like it worked.


----------



## Farobi

Punchy suggested the Brick Bridge, got my fortune told by Katrina, did some landscaping, gave a Pear to Kyle, and Lolly officially moved in


----------



## kyasarin

Hamphrey suggested a rack of rice. All I need is a zen bench to complete my zen pwp!


----------



## Byngo

I demolished a bridge. Does that count? lol


----------



## ThomasNLD

Paid off an expensive house expansion on 2nd character (now I`m broke, cause I lost half my money on the darn turnip thing.)
Had some house visits and visited 2 other villagers.
Managed to hit Blaire 3 times on the head with my bugnet within like 30 seconds. She became quite mad at me 
Did some shopping.
Chose not to take the villager in my campsite (some bear with a heart on his shirt). 
Got a lousy pwp suggested.
Thats about it, later today I probably got to do some serious bughunting.....


----------



## chainosaur

Kid Cat is all moved in, I may or may not do some landscaping...
I've got about half the town laid down with my new paths, but I haven't had the energy to finish the other half.

It's like this gray and blue hybrid monster.


----------



## Bon

So far I've just done the usual, started the Dream Suite project though  Oh, and I got the Club Tortimer Membership. I didn't even have it in my last town...


----------



## Robert Plant

I've finished paying the campsite!

Tomorrow I will start the "get your most wanted villager" thing.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Trying to pay off my caf?.. been on the island, looking around the shops etc.


----------



## louise23

Went to the island started work on the dream suite


----------



## Siren137

New here but thought I would share my day! 

It was a busy one! Went to chat to everyone, finally met Cyrus, who decided to wake up at last, had him change some furniture for me, the results were mixed! Visited Tom Nook to tell him I paid off my house loan, next extension tomorrow! Saw Redd and brought a painting. Agent S spoke about moving but I convinced them to stay! I then went to the island, caught a load of beetles and brought a wet suit. Came home, sold the beetles and made enough money to pay of my PWP on the dream suite so YAY!
Busy day again tomorrow I expect!


----------



## pengutango

Willow's plot plopped in today!  Oii.. I lost track of how many times I had reset until she FINALLY picked the plot I wanted her in. >.<

Gah, Kid Cat, please move out. Please~? I don't hate you, but I NEED room...


----------



## Carissa

Today I realized I got a perfect town rating & I didn't even try! I just saw a random Jacob ladder & I was like whaaaat o.o I also got Mira for free from this person from tumblr


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my gold HHA plaque and passed my 4th fashion check.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

After months of waiting and watching Nook's Homes, finally, I've managed to get the Uneven Stone Roof for my mayor's house! It looks fabulous.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I got my first villager picture in my new town.  It's Genjis and I couldn't be happier about it.


----------



## Farobi

*Random Ore of the day*: Gold Nugget
*In Main Street...*: Nookling's shop is expanding for the 2nd time~
*Gardening*: Made my first Blue Rose and Purple Tulip ever ^-^
*Campers & PWPs*: No notifications on them :[
*Villagers*: Dug out Merengue's Time Capsule; Phoebe wanted to changer her catchphrase but I didn't let her do it.


----------



## Farobi

Francine asked to move, which I promptly agreed on doing. And I returned Rudy's lost item.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Completed the Stegosaurus. Also bought a Watermelon Chair and a Stripe Bed.


----------



## Dembonez19

I managed to move Zell's house plot into the exact space I wanted a plot to be after only a few tries. He isn't a dreamy, but he was in my campsite. I had space, so I yanked him up.


----------



## Kim Pine

After lots and lots of errands and tender love and care, I got Shep's pic today.


----------



## Robert Plant

I finally got the campsite, and O'Hare moved in.


----------



## danceonglitter

Tex suggested the chair sculpture - I looked it up and it's a massive shoe....yeah, don't think I'll be building that any time soon.
I have to demolish some other PWP, as I have 30 built, I stopped Flurry from moving, I sorted out my house, and I went to the post office and downloaded the raccoon wall clock


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Wisteria trellis was requested. My favourite PWP ever and I've been waiting for it since release ^_^


----------



## VioletPrincess

My TIY will be in soon.  Plus one of my Dreamies is moving in.  Yay.


----------



## Bon

The Caf? was finally suggested! Shampoodle is also in the works! I expanded and got a loft! Invited Deirdre to move to my town! //dances//
Pretty productive day. *u*


----------



## VioletsTown

I expanded one of the rooms of my house.  I've been so obsessed with villagers and PWP's that I've been neglecting my house.  I feel sorry for anyone I streetpassed, it is a t ruly sad house.  Hopefully it will get better soon.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I paid off my museum renovation yesterday, so had the ceremony today  Stitches suggested a sandbox pwp, I paid off some of my mortgage, planted some more hydrangea bushes I had in storage, and customised some random furniture when I got bored ^_^


----------



## Lepidoptera

Not much... I was lazy...

Main Town

Talked to my villagers and found out Francine wants to move. I don't ignore her but I'm not sad to see her go either. I wish it was Ed instead though. 

O'Hare wanted a peach and what O'Hare wants, he gets. Give me your picture already!!

I put down Halloween themed paths and set up my graveyard.

Side Town

Did some time traveling in my side town trying to get a dreamie for my friend in my campsite. Found out I'm gonna hate the Harvest Festival. Caught some fish to try get ingredients for Franklin before giving up.(I really hate fishing in AC...)

Found out Octavian wants to move. (next step is to get him into my main.)


----------



## pengutango

Willow move in so she's unpacking. SOOOO happy to have another dreamie in town. <3

Drago requested the sandbox PWP.

And... WOLFGANG WANTED TO MOVE OUT. :O I told him to stay. He's a dreamie after all... and I haven't had him all that long... T.T But anyway, he's staying and I'm happy. When will you move OUT, Kid Cat?! NEED to start TTing to get him out...


----------



## Byngo

Built my 3rd and final wooden bridge!


----------



## Farobi

2 busy playing pokemon :[


----------



## hiyukihime

I got peggy to finally leave! it took a whole month but shes gone! ^o^


----------



## Laurina

Cutting down a lot on play since I got Pokemon and working weird unpredictable hours. Hamphrey moved in<3 He's so chubby and adorable. I can barely stand it. Growing lots of carnations. Been asked for a few PwPs such as the video screen, sphinx, cube & archway sculpture trying to find the perfect spots for them.


----------



## Razzy

I got rosie for a few common items from someone on gamefaqs.


----------



## louise23

went fishing today to try and get money for my dream suite


----------



## Lady Loki

Perfect town status!_ Finally! _


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Skye moved in

Rosie moved away 

Laid some path and played hide and seek


----------



## Kaitou Kid

My cafe grand opening today.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Frita suggested scarecrow PWP. She could've suggested the log bench, the picnic basket, or the geyser (all stuff I actually want), but no.  Oh well. I guess if she asked for that, that means that I'm just closer to the other things.

Other than that, nothing really exciting happened today. Since everyone is distracted by Pokemon, I didn't get many bites on my giveaway (only 4 people). Oh well. At least I'm super super close to getting the train station upgrades finally. I have less than 10 remaining that I need, I believe. I'll try to get that last bit over the weekend if possible.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Gah, TBT errored out and double posted. -_-


----------



## iLoveYou

I finally got a PWP requested to me from Daisy: Fairytale clock.

I'm so happy because I'm very in love with the Fairytale stuff in-game. Also, I don't actually do the diving trick (since it never works for me) so I get these requests at a very slow pacing. 

[ ✓ ] achieved. c: xo


----------



## LunaRover

Nothing yet.... 
Actually I hybred some flowers, but not much


----------



## Farobi

I got 2 PWP requests from the Smugs, they were horrid ;w;
Also Francine moved away and I got some good cash + a Cabana Set in return.
Static is camping~ he's cute but his house is awful.
Did some tasks, and I believe I got the 10th emotion from Shrunk~


----------



## amybear91

Probably not really an accomplishment, but I sat with Merry on my log bench AND Lolly on my fairytale bench and it's adorable ^___^


----------



## Byngo

I finally put all my Jacobs Ladders out that I had been saving up. c:


----------



## starmud

gracie FINALLY visited my town after playing the same village since july 11th... thankfully passed, had no shoes and had to buy high heels on from my female resident x)

on the the other upside, my town finally had the bug mask... and a friend may finally get me a witch hat  

i really hate fall... its depressing seeing the brown ground. i can't wait for the snow.


----------



## kyasarin

-Finished the rice thing PWP
-Set up a new PWP (flower patch)
-Decorated my second house (first floor ryokan style, second is a cafe) --not done yet though. Need a few more things from the sweets collection.
-Told Beardo not to leave. I don't think any of my current villagers are ever leaving my town at this rate. I hate goodbyes.
-obtained a Sloppy set and Gorgeous set from two separate trades  
-Got a dollhouse dress as a gift from a trade (awesome)


----------



## kerryelizabeth

It's only the start of the day for me, and I already just got Fuchsia's picture!  So ecstatic :')


----------



## Farobi

Merengue suggested the Lighthouse


----------



## DJStarstryker

Got a few more visitors towards my train station upgrades today. I think I need less than 5 now? I'll check in the morning.

Frita wants to move out. I'm fine with that. Also got several new items today, the most notable ones being the trades: a bunch of Saharah stuff and 3 regional items. I now only need 1 more Japan only item. This quest started way back on week 1 to collect all of the Japan only items and it's finally almost over. I'm kinda moving onto collecting the Korean items now already. Those are a bit harder to track down though.


----------



## jvgsjeff

My Emporium opened up today, I got my 4th mannequin, I got Big Ben from Gulliver, and I paid off my train station reconstruction. It was a pretty good day.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

I paid off the 3rd bridge of my town! /o/

Also, T.I.Y opened today. <3


----------



## J087

I managed to water all my flowers, even the good ones (and I got many). 
A dog villager was helping me water them. I sure hope it was water he was using...


----------



## Farobi

i landscaped and read a new path style ^^

bianca is finally walking out and about.

also did some chores for my lovely villagers ^^

getting real close to a perfect town  cant wait!


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I'm working on making my town look nice.. I've just cut down a load of stray trees and planted some more in different areas, depending on the fruit. So in the southern region of the town, I have oranges, mangos, and persimmons. I'm going to plant a tonne of bushes soon. 

My Super T n T is upgrading to the next size up, so that'll be great. I haven't had Gracie once yet !


----------



## SweetRoses

I got the mermaid wallpaper and the mermaid lamp at the island today and I convinced naomi to buy something from me at retail. I also got my first gift from gulliver today!


----------



## oath2order

I'm currently *trying* to buying everything at T.I.Y. so I can try to summon Gracie to my town.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Bought a black wetsuit for my main and 2nd character (beacause the green wetsuit looks stupid).
- Passed the 150k points barrier and switched back to the modern theme challenge.
- Spend over 40 minutes getting ripped off by Cherry in the campsite, but in the end she decided to move in. 
- Had some guests over at my house and visited Blaire. 
- Built the sandbox pwp, both to keep a certain area restricted for Cherry to move in and to make a "play"park area someday.
- Tonight bughunting cause I`m broke. :\
- Relocated my hybrids to keep them safe from Cherry`s future house.

Good, productive day. And funny, I had a lot of villagers on my yellow bench today.  Chrissy, Mira, Blaire and Agent S & Gladys together.


----------



## ACVillager

Development Permit 
(I reset)


----------



## Croconaw

Not much. I bought turnips.


----------



## Yui Z

I switched to the beautiful town ordinance (for this week only) xD


----------



## Joy

Not much but I just saw where Chief's house is being built <333


----------



## Stitched

16 Villagers cycled for Wolfgang!!!!!!!!!!! x10000000 exclamation points 

So excited ;___;  I'll have him back soooon <3


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my train station remodeled to the modern style.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Tank moved out

Changed my path

Wolfgang's picture received


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

Started the Public Works Project of an Illuminate Arch!


----------



## amybear91

Phoebe moved in, I chopped down some dead perfect fruit trees, had Gulliver and got a new emotion from Shrunk


----------



## ThomasNLD

I finally have been given the golden axe. So happy with that, since I run a tree-infested village. 
Watered flowers to make hybrids. Had my first purple rose today. 
Did some requests.


----------



## Siren137

Well it's my birthday today! So I had my party with Astrid, Agent S and Rod! Got a birthday cake! Started a yellow bench PWP and that is about it!


----------



## little-l0vers

I received my first villager picture from Agnes and Sprinkle requested the illuminated clock today!


----------



## Laurina

Phineas just gave me the Good Hostess badge! Only 50 more to go until train station remodel. Yay c:


----------



## louise23

nothing much went to the island with my brother to do finshing to save up money for my dream suite


----------



## aegis

took down a bridge and had a somewhat difficult time placing the new one. ^^; i hear before that it was tougher to build a new bridge where the old one was, but i didn't realize how difficult. i had to tear down a few public works projects, so i'll be funding those again once the bridge is done.

i also went to the island with friends and we got enough medals to buy one thing each.

julian also stopped me five times to ask if her was cool and i reassured him each time he was fine.


----------



## SweetRoses

Not much just went to the island to buy more mermaid furniture.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got a StreetPass balloon and a I got a box of tissues for putting 100,000 bells in the bank.


----------



## erikauntitled

Finally got Julian and Stitches in my town  Bought Julian for 13 mil and Stitches for 5 mil . Good deal


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Gave away Diana to make room for Mira ^_^ planted some more bushes, redid my path, got a new expression from Shrunk, and nearly cried when I looked in the campsite 'cause I'm full and Lobo is camping :'(


----------



## 3DSfan134

Got that Sushi Platter from Mcdonald's today!


----------



## animalcrossincrazi

I just got the fortune shop.


----------



## oath2order

My house is now over 100,000 HRA points. Just a little bit more and I can actually decorate it the way I like XD


----------



## SweetRoses

Club lol opened in my town today and the museum's been renovated!


----------



## Brendino

I finally managed to get a perfect town rating after talking to Isabelle (even if my villagers never offer PWP ideas, so I had to use half the default ones). I also got a golden axe from Leif!


----------



## Byngo

I slowly organized more of my flowers and created another tree lined path today. c:


----------



## Croconaw

Picked a few weeds. I stopped playing for a while...


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Zingzang now has a windmill! YAY! It replaces the wind turbine we've had for a long time.


----------



## Xanarcah

I grew a couple Purple Roses~

My whole beach is full of flowers. xD;


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got Benedict's pic on Thursday and Molly's pic on Friday.


----------



## drumknott

Went on a bit of a spree with my newly acquired axe and chopped down a few pine trees. I'm determined to have nice trees in my town if it kills me!


----------



## Retro Rider

I think I got enough white pansies to create a different kind of flower...


----------



## Ida

Nothing. I trying to tt Francine out as ? part of ? trade but she clings to the place. Getting really tried of tting by now but i HAVE to >.< Will never tt again after this


----------



## Byebi

I passed gracie's fashion check!! Just one more to go until s/he opens their shop! 8DDD


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I gave my friend loads of gold nuggets and cedar saplings, got a gold axe off Leif, gave Marshal some medicine and watered my hybrids  I also had the ceremony for my cafe!


----------



## Silverpine

Cleared out my closet of the things I didn't need anymore! =D


----------



## Byngo

I placed a Bell today and paid it off.


----------



## danceonglitter

I'm debating inviting Blanche in from the campsite, Tex finally left my town, and I changed my path up again


----------



## starmud

i finally got rid of chow, but he gave me a bamboo shoot before leaving. ecstatic n____n

now i don't have to wait another 5 months for Gracie to show up n____n


----------



## Lauraa

I finished the museum's fossil collection today


----------



## Gladtobemom

I'm redecorating one of my houses from "trendy" to "toy shop."  Couldn't seem to get above 635k points on trendy.  

So . . . I've been selling furniture and buying/ordering furniture.   It's been quite hectic.   

I'm going to have a "game" room with board game stuff and card stuff.  I'll do a Kiddie room, robot room, and maybe a jingle room.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Completed the fossil collection.
Prevented Blaire from moving (yesterday I prevented Fang).
Went bughunting.
Completed the sleek set, refurnished to red. 
Visited Tank in the campsite, he seemed quite a cool character.
Upgraded the 2nd floor room for my 2nd character, only 3 main rooms to go. :\ Then I can save up to continue rearranging pwp`s.

Kinda sucks that I let Cherry move in to get her sleek bed, when at night I checked the showcase and I had two(!!) houses which had the sleek bed on display and for sale. But I guess its ok, I like her rock and roll theme and her "what what!"


----------



## in-a-pickle

I payed off the dream suite which means I can finally visit a certain town with these awesome patterns C:


----------



## chriss

Build the firepit pwp. 
I have a forest camping site area in my town with tons of cedar trees and it fits nicely.
All I need now is the tree log bench thingy


----------



## StarMayor

I've finally donated the last fossil I needed to get to the Museum, so my fossil section is now complete.


----------



## Ida

I celebrated Gastons birthday. http://toadbossida.tumblr.com/post/65318600302/28-10-happy-birthday-gaston


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Apple has moved in, Dizzy has moved out, and I finally have a room decorated for Halloween!


----------



## drumknott

Officially unveiled my first bridge and started funding for the campsite.


----------



## Zander

Ummm...  I...  Hummm.

OH!  I helped out a couple of members here by letting them get their stuff signed!


----------



## Ida

Adopted the Cyfrog Ribbot from hound00med and harvested my Apples ^_^


----------



## charmed girl

I completed my fossil collection at the museum


----------



## Baboom

Rocket and Boone both wore the shirts I sent them in the post!  And I got a mannequin from Gracie.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I nailed the 3rd fashion check by Gracie. (flashy)


----------



## seouless

Built a fountain, path-ed my entire town, built a campsite, moved Tabby out and Peanut in.

I feel accomplished in my online life!


----------



## PinkWater

Got Marshal in moving mode, rearranged some paths and PWPs in town, almost got my loan paid off, cuz it's getting on my nerves.


----------



## pengutango

I accidentally voided Rocco. T.T Even though I wanted him to move out eventually, I NEVER wanted to void him...  If I get a 2nd copy, he's definitely staying!!

On the brighter note, Peanut suggested the illuminated heart and...

*I GOT BEAU!!!! <3*


----------



## aetherene

Got all of the Halloween stuff! Totally worth it and now I don't need to do it again next year.


----------



## Farobi

Won a MW set.
Unlocked the Silver Can.


----------



## Byngo

Nothing because I've neglected AC the past few days. ;c

I do think I had a PWP constructed so there's that


----------



## aetherene

Caught all new bugs, fish, and sea creatures for the month of November. Stopped Deirdre from moving. TTed to December to regrow grass and caught new fish that come out in December. This pretty much makes it so that I only need one more bug, one more fish, and one more sea creature to finish the whole collection and the museum. TTed back to present time and cleaned up my town.

I plan on waiting until another villager asks to move before TTing again to the middle of December so I can catch the Dung Beetle and then TTing back. Wait for another villager to ask to move and then TT forward to March or April to catch the last of the fish and sea creatures.


----------



## ForgottenT

I TT from October 12th to November 1st, because I have not been playing since pok?mon X, and Y came out.
I TT 5 days at a time, and made sure that I did not lose any villagers, it went pretty smoothly, and I did the Halloween event.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

For the first time since I started playing the game in June, a blue rose! I've managed to breed a single blue rose! 

And to think I was about to give up, when I fired up my game this morning, I thought,  I might as well sell the hybrid red roses and be resigned to the fate that I will never be able to see a single blue rose in my game, it's never going to happen. 

HEH. This grin on my elderly face will take a while to wear off.


----------



## EpicSnivy

I got a Hero's Cap today from my fortune cookie, I also got a golden axe.

I have been working to get both since June.


----------



## Derpy

I started a town


----------



## SweetRoses

Both Kicks and the cafe opened today!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Passed my final fashion check and Gracie said she will be opening up soon.  Confirmed by Nooklings Renovation sale. So Happy.


----------



## seouless

I finally got Stitches' picture! <3


----------



## Kaijudomage

Finally paid off my entire house, no more debt to Nook.


----------



## Razzy

Got marshal and zucker! yes.


----------



## J087

Gathered 124 Tortimer medals with a friend


----------



## gingerbread

Completely re-did my paths, finished wisteria trellis *and TTed a day to see it properly .-.*, started up the lighthouse.


----------



## aetherene

Gave in and TTed a few days forward to stop someone from moving then TTed to December to catch a dung beetle which is the last bug I needed. TTed back to present day. 

TTed forward a couple days to stop someone from moving again. TTed forward to March 17 to get a Shamrock Hat as well as to catch a loach and spider crab, which are the last I needed to complete the fish and diving collections. TTed a day forward to stop someone from moving. TTed back.

So now I have three more gold badges and a complete museum!


----------



## Byngo

aetherene said:


> Gave in and TTed a few days forward to stop someone from moving then TTed to December to catch a dung beetle which is the last bug I needed. TTed back to present day.
> 
> TTed forward a couple days to stop someone from moving again. TTed forward to March 17 to get a Shamrock Hat as well as to catch a loach and spider crab, which are the last I needed to complete the fish and diving collections. TTed a day forward to stop someone from moving. TTed back.
> 
> So now I have three more gold badges and a complete museum!



Woo, that's a lot. o:


----------



## mapleshine

Got Rudy and Marshal. <3


----------



## Lepidoptera

Made fall/Thanksgiving themed paths.
Sold a lot of stuff I had shoved in my closets/storage rooms.
Took down all my Halloween furniture and redecorated my two rooms.
Customized my rococo furniture to black
Seen Phineas for the first time in months and got Refurbishing badge.
Repaid 300k of my 598k house loan. (no I don't have billions saved, that would make it to easy for me)


----------



## Hamippo

So far created 15 out of 18 new characters to get Kristina to set up shop.  Taking FOREVER. 

Also asked chief to move in <3


----------



## tinybutterfly75

Put away the last few Halloween items. Used post office mail storage. 

Passed my last fashion check with Gracie today, so finally was able to get rid of a ton of clothes I have had stored. Now I can keep only the things I really like. It took forever to sort through it all and then sell the clothing I didn't really like. 

Planted a few more trees. 

Harvested all of my perfect apples and sold them at a premium to Reese.


----------



## Lin

FINALLY updated my dream town again... I swear I have to reset the connection so often now if I want to update it or Luna doesn't let me. x.x


----------



## goey0614

Finally got my fairy bridge~~hehe


----------



## Olivur

Pushing isabelle into a pitfall


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I finished my campground public works project.
Also, this wasn't my decision, but Peaches, one of my favourite characters, is moving in tommorow.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just finished paying for the custom sign in my town. It's next to the train station. I will be putting a map of Zingzang on it. Also caught a yellow perch. It's a new catch for me, so I donated it to the museum. Happy birthday, Alli!


----------



## Silverpine

Picked all the fruit in my town and put the majority of those funds into my bank account! This is the first time I've ever had more than 500k (other than when I was scrambling to afford a Crown). I also sent letters to all of my villagers. It's been a while since I've sent anything, although I usually send letters every night. I also updated my Dream Address and tidied up the town in general. I'm slowly pulling out flowers so the town can transition smoothly into winter.


----------



## Ida

Talked a lot with Ribbot the Cyfrog. For some reason he is really hard to find in my town.


----------



## starmud

cobb is leaving... so joyous. three months of torture.


----------



## Amphibian

I guess this is an achievement of some sort... 

My cycle town has ran out of uchis, smugs, jocks and peppies. Right now I have 4 normals, 3 snooties, 1 cranky and 1 lazy villager, all game-generated. I'm really curious to see what would happen once every single villager have lived in this town.


----------



## oath2order

I got the entire gold house outside unlocked, meaning I can finally get around to decorating my house to be like the house I want, and not for HHA points.


----------



## J087

I gave my mailbox a seizure after ordering 13 pieces of furniture from the catalogue. It was about to burst!


----------



## Batossi

Placed & paid off the Campsite PWP; encouraged Penelope to move to clear the way for my 3rd bridge project; and caught Isabella sleeping in the Town Hall.


----------



## amybear91

Had a random villager move in - Lucky - and paid off another mortgage on my house.


----------



## Azzie

I planted one of each type of fruit tree and started my perfect cherry orchard! Also I got a mush lamp to add to my upstairs Mush Room!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Stopped Rolf from moving, yet again, for the umpteenth time! Ack. I wish there was some way to make him my permanent resident, like it was in Wild World when you could "lock" two villagers in your town by not reporting the completion of an errand between them. I could use with a little less stress in a game I play to get away from real-life stress.


----------



## ichigo

My town was rated a perfect town today.  So I started the flower clock project...and Walt suggested the police station, so that'll be my next project.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Caught a mitten crab for the first time last night! Now to look for the elusive tuna.


----------



## Sholee

Nothing 

still trying to reset deirdre's house plot


----------



## lea

Got two new hybrid colors - pink rose and black rose.


----------



## Xanarcah

Sold almost 50 cedar saplings, which freed up A LOT of storage space. And so I started rearranging my other items with that new space and generally tidying up. : D


----------



## captainabby

Today Club LOL FINALLY OPENED!! I thought it never would! I also TTed out Celia and I feel really bad but I was able to move Ankha in since she was in my main street.


----------



## Bea

Laid down paths. -_________-"


----------



## macchiatochu

*v* Found my first piece of mush furniture~
I was so confused about November mushrooms before that @O@


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I robbed tortimer and have half my towns paths lined with white roses. It is taking forever going back and forth from the island and this was a major mile stone for me!! <3


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I received my silver badge from Phineas for Catalog Maniac! Over 50% of catalog items have been  collected. YAY! Also, Mitzi moved in, I'd invited her from another town. She's cute. I now have 10 residents in Zingzang.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I completed the art section of the museum.  Looking forward to finishing out the fish and insects. Those are even more of a huge accomplishment since you can't trade for those. You have to get them all on your own.


----------



## Amyy

unlocked the qr code machine? c:


----------



## Ricardo

Celebrating Bam's Birthday


----------



## ThomasNLD

Passed the last fashion check from Gracie today. I`m looking forward to what comes next.
Lucha moved out today, he gave me another picture in his farewell letter. 
Catched a mole bug thingy.


----------



## majnin

I got my house so I went to the town hall to start on my approval rating and it was already 100%. Awesome.


----------



## Byngo

I placed an outdoor chair thing. c':


----------



## ThomasNLD

majnin said:


> I got my house so I went to the town hall to start on my approval rating and it was already 100%. Awesome.



You have a nice selection of villagers.


----------



## Klinkguin

I finished paying for one of my loans (498k) and now I am getting my basement upgraded to being bigger!


----------



## Ida

GOT JEREMIAHS PICTURE!!!! YAY


----------



## Summ3rain

Invited Apple in so she set down plot today aaahhh... put up a few paths around her house and a modern bench c: Do the hamster sit on benches, or are they too short? Lol


----------



## ThomasNLD

Caught for over 2mil bells in bugs. 
Tomorrow I`ll pay off my mortgage on my 2nd characters last home expansion. 
Built the zen garden.
Send out 18 letters with perfect fruit in the hope to get some fruit types I haven`t got yet. 
Did a lot of favors.


----------



## itzafennecfox

Nothing. I'm not productive at all. I haven't even logged on yet today. I spend more time posting on forums/blogging about New Leaf than I do actually playing.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've finally had a villager I don't mind leaving decide to move out. Ribbot is moving on 14th.


----------



## Zander

I finally got Tammy in boxes...now onto Ken


----------



## JellyBeans

I got rid of Lolly, got Rodney and am holding Whitney for someone. And gathered up all my spare flowers. I have a lot.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Barold said he's moving out on the 15th yay!
Also, I finished my modern police station PWP.
Kitty requested the illuminated arch I shall build tommorow!


----------



## ChisanaAoi

I finished setting up my Nintendo room in the museum. I've also been getting some work done on organizing trees and flowers.


----------



## Stitched

Landscaping around where I let Sterling move into.  I made a rainbow bed of tulips and it looks cool   and I also patterned a couple bushes and trees~


----------



## Gingersnap

I layed down some paths, they look really nice.
Here's what they look like!
I had someone come over and ask Julian to come into their town, in exchange for me getting Margie! I'm excited to pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## Pathetic

Recently got the Funky wig from Gracie Grace for future refrences. I'm laying down some of my paths and its almost finished, also trying to get a christmas-y theme to it. Also got Francine yesterday! I have Chrissy and Francine now hoo-rah!


----------



## gamergirl92

i paid of my cafe  and a new room in my house


----------



## Kaijudomage

Finally got 100 visits to my town, so I remodeled my train station.


----------



## pengutango

Marina's plot's in town!!  Plot resetting to get her where I want her. :3


----------



## jvgsjeff

I finally caught a tuna today, so I have all of the November catches now.


----------



## Joy

Fauna's unpacking and moving in tomorrow!

Sooo excited!!!

I was lucky enough to find her in the campsite!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Dived and caught a horsehair crab for the first time! Donated it to the museum. Also found a few oysters I will be saving for the Harvest Festival. My pair of blue roses are doing well. Watered them yesterday and they gave me two more new ones today.


----------



## charmed girl

Bree moved in today and Midge gave me her picture for giving her a customized regal sofa.


----------



## oath2order

I GOT THE LAST GRACIE FASHION CHECK AND PASSED IT. YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bkrstirregular

Mira gave me her picture!!! *spins around* *Achievement Unlocked:*_ First Villager Picture!_


----------



## TheSnail

Nothing. Tried to get Bill to move out for about 4 hours, then gave up for the night X.X


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Stopped Rolf from wanting to move out. Again. (I'm never letting you out of my sight, my dear old friend.) Phineas was in town again, so  I received my silver badge for Diving!


----------



## Amyy

put down my paths, planted bushes, trees, flowers c:
payed off my museum renovation for the second floor, 
sheldon pinged to move
beetle hunting. and yeah <3

basically renovating my townn weeeeeeee


----------



## Lauren

I plan to clear all junk from my cupboards and distribute them between all of my characters!


----------



## Kim Pine

Final Gracie check passed! Woohoo! (It felt like it took her *forever* to show up that fourth time.) I also caught my first football fish and bagworm and donated them to the museum. I'm hoarding stuff for the harvest festival, too, up in one of my museum rooms.

Next up, cleaning out my closets and changing up my mannequins now that I don't have to hoard clothes for Gracie anymore.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Bam just asked me to replace the birthday gift I got him. It hasn't even been a week, and it was an ideal gift for him. I'm also starting to collect money for the Gracie sales, I quite like some of the clothes.

I've had two elephants in the campsite in as many days, and I don't see why people don't like the designs. They're exactly what I'd expect an AC elephant to look like.


----------



## Sloom

I got the caf?


----------



## Pimmy

I got the golden can, and I was finally able to clear out enough nearby PWPs to build my first wooden bridge! Here's hoping my other bridge replacement will go more smoothly >>


----------



## macchiatochu

;u; Got Tia's house plot in a decent place~ 
SINCE SHE WILL BE HERE FOREVER. >8D 
.. Only took me like 2 hours ;__;


----------



## gingerbread

I got Muffyyyy  She placed her house in a great spot also. c: 
Right next to Beau ^_^


----------



## meo

In my main town, didn't do much today lol. Just mostly ran typical errands for villagers. :3
Finished clearing out my side room to prepare to make it into a bathroom.

In my second town, I did a bit. Finished planting all the fruit trees so I have all fruit now.
Also finished placement of coconut/banana palms on my beaches.  Placed hybrids alongside
the beach to start growing some as well. Finished gathering all the crazy flowers that have spawned
from TTing and Beautiful Ordinance and put them all in one area until I'm really to use them. :3
Did errands for the villagers and started a PWP to build a second bridge.


----------



## Zander

I kicked out one villager and got Biskit today


----------



## Brendino

Ankha suggested a police station for my town (finally!), I placed it and paid it off, and I also found the final fossil for the museum.

All things considered, that's probably one of the most exciting days I've had since getting the game.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I had quite an eventful day.
I placed paths everywhere so now my town looks nice and civilized.
I decided where some more PWPs can go and paid for my lamppost.
Finished paying for the 398,000B upgrade for the room on the left.
Dora decided she was moving out.
Pango put her Orange Tie-Dye Tank that I gave her for her birthday up for sale in Re-Tail. I bought it and sent it her back with a strongly worded letter.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Updated my dream town because I've completed my latest PWP, the hammock. It's always heartening to hear that I've had more visitors! Today, I stopped Apple from moving. No way you're going anywhere, my little friend. More new blue roses! Helped Gulliver remember it was Peru he was travelling to, so I'll be expecting a souvenir in the mail.


----------



## GreenLeaf

finally I passed my last fashion check  oh and somedays ago I've completed the fossil collection at museum


----------



## JellyBeans

I got Whitney to move out, I unlocked museum second floor, moved all my normal flowers to the train station for a giveaway and finally got enough greenery in my town. Now to get 3 more PWPs!


----------



## Miss Renee

Deirdre finally suggested the log bench!! I have been wanting it since I knew it existed.
That is being built, I ran some errands for my villagers, sent them letters with presents attached, and that is it I think.

I'm trying to catch a Tuna but it is not working out.


----------



## flea

finished my paths.
planted some bushes.
got my first piggy bank. 
FINALLY GOT RID OF CHESTER.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Finally got Blaire`s picture. 
Bought some stuff from Gracie`s store.

Thats about it. I`m still looking for a tuna like Miss Renee, but no luck so far.


----------



## Cynber

I just got perfect town status, found a jacob's ladder, and started my town hall renovation.


----------



## aetherene

Got the Gold Refurbishing Badge! That brings my gold badge count up to 16!


----------



## Ricardo

I didn't do much, but Skye is currently sick so I gave her medicine.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Finally got Katrina to open her shop! Now my main street is complete!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit

(happy) I GOT MARINA... 
(angry) ON TOP OF MY BLACK LILLIES...
(venom) DIRECTLY INFRONT OF MY HOUSE. 

She can grandpa walk out again


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Ribbot left yesterday and sent me his picture. Didn't realise I was such good friends with him. Also decided to put the game clock back 6 hours, I finish work at 9pm and don't have time before work to play. Hoping to get all the Gracie sale and end of season items.

Currently looking for the owner of a lost item (Graham just called whatever it is adorable), and the last daily mushroom.


----------



## oath2order

I unlocked the built the cube sculpture!


----------



## little-l0vers

So many things have been accomplished! I time travelled quite a bit today, but it was worth it since I had nothing to do anyway.
- Through this process I unlocked the trash can, wind turbine, modern bridge and lighthouse. 
- I also got Bud, Papi, and Sprinkle to move out. Bud was the only one I wanted out, but I felt that Papi and Sprinkle spent enough time in my town. 
- Monique and Tammy just moved in. Glad to finally have a snooty and uchi villager again.
- I also got Kiki to move in after talking to her only twice! The only mini game I had to play was the one to convince her ^^
- Sooo many pictures! Today I got Vladimir's, Papi's, and Sprinkle's third picture! I'd sell my duplicates on the forum if I had a better internet connection.


----------



## Steve Canyon

Fuschia suggested building a windmill, My gemstone rock gave me a gold nugget and my bell rock gave me a bunch of emeralds, amythests, and a silver nugget. Melba is packing up (good riddance)... and i planted some trees and bushes


----------



## Laurina

Marshal is settled into my town. Hoping to move someone out tonight after I get off work.
Updating my camping section of my town. Hoping to update my dream code tonight as well.


----------



## oath2order

Unlocked the fire pit. Built a fire hydrant.


----------



## mizukitty

got roscoe's pic and passed my gracie fashion check


----------



## Joy

Got Alli to move out! Now I need Paula and Bettina to go  
Octavian agreed to move in from the campsite . He's not a dreamy of mine but I'll hold on to him.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I delivered a present... xD


----------



## Sidewalk

Sitting with Apple


----------



## Miss Renee

I finally finished my home makeover for the most part.
Did some errands for villagers. Eugene came over to visit. 
Caught a sunfish for the museum. 

Oh and I made the golden toilet! I put it in my bathroom and stared at it for a few minutes.
I'm so in love with it.


----------



## GameFaceClive

I laid down paths and re-planted trees and flowers before visiting the island to dive for seafood to fill up my encyclopaedia. 

Then I dropped my 3DS, the game cartridge popped out, and the dreaded realization I had not saved for a while overcame me. 

Serves me right for being careless


----------



## mizukitty

yay just got wendy's pic


----------



## ThomasNLD

I sorted out all my closet space in the house and 4 museum rooms full of clothing (leftover from the dreaded Gracie Fashion checks).
Did some requests, had some visits. 
Rearranged some stuff in my house (I`m going to make serious work of the HHA trendy challenge).

So in short I switched over the classic and sweets set, I am emptying all rooms of not trendy furniture, I`m ordering today as many trendy items as I can. Then I should be far on my way, since I got the complete sets of astro and sleek. I also got almost complete sets of sweets and minimalist. 

In the basement I completed my cabana set today! It looks awesome! I LOVE the cabana set. As soon as I pass the HHA theme, I might relocate the cabana set to a room with a window. You seriously can`t put a cabana set in a basement..... It needs light and a view!


----------



## itzafennecfox

Um... a couple trades and delivering a lost item is about all I've done.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Renee moved in and I was supposed to visit Cole but forgot.
When I went to talk to him later he apologised for not being in at visiting time so I kinda got out of that one HA!


----------



## Chiarasu

Ran an errand for Muffy to deliver to Mira.
Chopped 12 trees down with a regular axe. 54 more to go. T^T" still over the limit for perfect town.


----------



## Sidewalk

Pass my 3rd fashion check,  wearing a pilot suit, and when kiki saw me, she ping me and say she feel like following me around town today.  

For a moment I thought she really gona do that -.-


----------



## ThomasNLD

I FINALLY got Fang`s picture. He has been in my town since the start I think, yet it took months for him to finally send it to me, after him visiting my house. 
Its going to disappear in my closet for now, since I`m continuing work on getting the 1.1 million points in the HHA theme challenge. 

Besides that, I`m not going to do much.... (I bought Zelda yesterday )


----------



## monochrom3

Just completed my emotion book.

Also, I just got Marina from villager reset trick and decided to settle with her after multiple resets. She's my BFF from WW, so I have some fond memories on her(also, another popular placeholder).


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I managed to trample all over my red roses because I was angry at something non AC related.


----------



## gingerbread

Just got my pic of Katie!!! Yes !


----------



## J087

10th villager, without crushing any trees or flowers.
2nd mannequin from the Able's
Silver watering can
4 perfect fruits on different trees
Hated villager announced move-out

Perfect day


----------



## Le Ham

Well, technically this is yesterday, but Wolfgang finally suggested me the zen bell. I had been reserving a spot for it for almost two months now. So now I have one


----------



## natsu34

House remake is finally over (and it is perfect)
black roses are starting to bloom (just need to change the town ordinance)

best start for the day


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my metal bench installed, I got the Weed Hunter badge, and Tammy suggested a bus stop PWP.


----------



## Campy

Got my birthday song from K.K. Slider today! Looking forward to celebrating my birthday ingame (and IRL obviously) tomorrow.


----------



## Itachi

Campy said:


> Got my birthday song from K.K. Slider today! Looking forward to celebrating my birthday ingame (and IRL obviously) tomorrow.



Happy birthday! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yesterday I bought the last room for my house, so now I can finally buy the castle design!


----------



## Miss Renee

I added a few more pieces of furniture to my house. I'm really happy with the way it looks right now.
Caught a whale shark for Violet, did some other errands, visited Alfonso's house, and sent letters to my villagers.

I'm refurbishing blue furniture into light blue for Bertha. Her house is a wreck right now.
The default furniture in her house makes it look like a dentist office. I hate it.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I didn't do the thing with a new save file to check where a villager was putting their house because I wasn't expecting anyone to move in since I already had 8 villagers. I loaded up my Mayor file and found Kiki has parked his house right in front of my bridge where I wanted my path to go. Gutted.


----------



## Campy

Itachi said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## GameFaceClive

I got a haircut and color at the newly-opened Shampoodles. 

It turned out to be a hideous mistake


----------



## Ezreal

Today I managed to get my last dreamie. On top of that, I got to spend a buttload of time with my friend Sarah. We went cruising around on the beach together.

I also got around to planting most of the trees I wanted to plant in my town... but by the end of the day, I noticed.. uh...

*Colton* wearing one of the designed blouses I put in the Able Sister's store...
uhhh... lol?


----------



## Mao

Errrrrrrrrr push Phobe into a pitfall seed c:


----------



## Gingersnap

for now, i accidently forgot that rosie was moving in so i panicked about where she was moving in, she's next to my town hall and out of the way of any future pwp so she's not in a horrible spot


----------



## mizukitty

got prince's pic!  it matches my room perfectly with the brown frame and pink background. so happy!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got Rolf's pic!   Also, he suggested a zen bench PWP.


----------



## Silverpine

I helped someone sell their perfect oranges in their town, pulled quite a few flowers in preparation for the changing season, enacted the Night Owl ordinance, and gave Kiki, my bestie, away to someone who will take good care of her... I'm crying, even though I knew I could not let her stay forever.


----------



## Ras

I made a killing on turnips.  And, I had allowed 10 turnips to rot from last week so I could get a fly, which I did.  Not much of anything else.  Oh, I got the post office poster and a couple of badges.


----------



## UchiCherry

I was trying to get a purple pansy garden... and now i've got too many purple pansies


----------



## Byngo

(Will be) Moving in Fauna. c:


----------



## SliceAndDice

I prevented Papi from moving. Yeah, that's all. I'm only checking on my villagers every few days, playing *Zelda* mostly, which I love.


----------



## Xanarcah

I have been playing the same day in my main game for almost 2 weeks because of turnips. xD; Trying to get all my AC friends in to buy/sell turnips and explode their bank accounts. So I guess I've been accomplishing in other peoples' towns instead.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Thought I'd merrily announce here... =D

Beardo is finally leaving! Tomorrow I can get Bruce or Diana out my cycle town. =D
AND A RANDOM PURPLE PANSY APPEARED!!! My first one! <3
Started planting the 60 odd bushes I'd been collecting in the plaza. D: Still not sure where I want some.
Bam suggested the blue bench, so I am building it in the middle of my blue villagers and flowers corner. 

Alt town (horse collecting village)
Invited Elmer in as my 7th horse. =D
Collected tam-o-shanters and autumn leaf chairs on spare chars finally.

EDIT:
And my cycle town just gave me Marshal as a random move in after Elmer left! 8D SO HAPPY!


----------



## Shian

Got three hybrid flowers and a bed I have on my wishlist. 

I also made a very large spreadsheet wishlist that seems to consist of everything harmonious, so looks like my house is going to be one giant zen castle. XD

Made a new character to stuff the non zen things I like in his house.

I'm on day 3 and I feel like I need 3 characters to stuff house things with. Send help.


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo

Made a checklist of PWPs, built the Classic Police Station, unlocked Brick Bridge, and (hopefully) getting Mira to move in tomorrow. 

The town is  slowly starting to come together. This is a good feeling.


----------



## oath2order

I GOT THE PERFECT TOWN FINALLY YES. RIGHT AFTER I BUILT THE WIND TURBINE.

HAHAHA

CHANGING MAH TOWN HALL NOW.


----------



## kyasarin

Miranda finally suggested a hot spring! The last PWP I need to complete my zen town. score.


----------



## beehunna

i finally got a dream address c': hehe.


----------



## Shian

Sahara stopped by today, so I got a new wallpaper and floor.... and was painfully reminded that my two alts are still in tents so I fixed that today while trying to get fish for the festival. They should be in houses when Sahara is gone. Sigh.
Still trying frantically to find something for Kabuki's birthday AND prep for the festival.... I open the island tomorrow, so it will be a ton of last minute things. ^_^;

On a more positive note, I managed to snag two items from the Happy Home Showcase that I wanted.


----------



## FancyThat

Passed my third Gracie fashion check (got a cool sweets chair) and got the golden axe .


----------



## DJStarstryker

Started re-landscaping again. Successfully made a perfect Snow Mama (I'm in December). Made 1mil in 1 hour on the ReTail board by selling stuff with my shop. Finally got a shoji screen thanks to a trade. 

I'm only missing 1 Saharah item now.


----------



## mizukitty

did lots of redecorating and cleaning up. i'm so happy that all my furniture is finally sorted. i also got pekoe's pic!! i totally was NOT expecting it; i didn't even know i had maxed friendship with her (she never came to my house unannounced or anything..) yay pekoe<3


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I finally had the police station suggested. Not sure where to put it yet though. Also Cesar told me Chevre wants to move out. I need to ensure that doesn't happen, I like Chevre.


----------



## Byngo

Changed my paths to fit fall and winter better. c:


----------



## jolokia

Some jerk named Marshal randomly decided to move in next to me on my nice private peninsula this morning.
...So how much money did I just make? 

Also got the fancy gold house model in the mail after completing the mush set yesterday, apparently Lyle approved of my mush room. (geddit? mushroom? ahaha...)


----------



## Shian

Oh, I got to the island today so I was FINALLY able to make a bit more than the chump change I was making. ^_^ So happy... 
I was able to pay off my first PW AND my house loan today. 

Kabuki wanted to hang out later today but as I ran into him, he canceled on me. </3 
He gave me a magazine rack saying that he saw that it was good luck for him to give something away today.
I went into Moose's house (totally forgetting that he doesn't have a closet to raid...) who wanted the magazine rack to replace his hat stand. I gave it to him and he gave me a lucky black cat!
O.O  Yay! One more harmonious item off the list!

I'm also pre-planning some layout of my town. It's difficult when I don't have a gardening center and therefore an axe yet. I can't wait to make a giant peach orchid. Especially when two monkey villagers will be living in it.


----------



## Steve Canyon

well ive kept my game in october bec. i was too lazy to do the halloween event. I finally did it and got a complete set of creepy furniture. I got the patched clothes and jack in the box but only one pumpkin head. I kept trying for more but all i would get were patched caps and old floors i must have gotten a dozen of each. I guess i was doing something wrong... by the way the guide said something about set the floor and wallpaper of your first room to something you dont want. but my villagers only GAVE me old floors/wallpaper, never changed the ones set in my house... anyway... My house is full of stuff and i think im going to make another character to use for storage. I think ill name him hobo and keep him in a tent near the railway.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Apart from Harvest Festival things (only need the exclusive items and a harvest dresser), I have finally completed the fossil exhibit! Still need to convince Chevre to stay though.


----------



## Walking Stick

Just got the cornucopia! On top of that, I got about 70,000 bells from extraneous ingredients.


----------



## FireBird

Finally built the perfect snowboy in second town. Received fruit basket and cornucopia in main town!!! Good day for me and thanks to all of you for your wonderful kindness on this board!!


----------



## aetherene

Completed the Harvest Festival and got extra Fruit Baskets and Cornucopias. Also got milk, flour, sugar, butter, and vinegar to store in my letters just because.


----------



## ForestRabbit

I completed the table! I really like how the ingredients look in my inventory. <3


----------



## Sidewalk

Just completed my final Gracie check! Yes!

This has to be one of the most stressful things in ac


----------



## ACking

I got all the prizes in the harvest festival and also finally caught the mitten crab!


----------



## ThomasNLD

Also got the prizes from the harvest festival and got the missing apple and peach to get all the fruit trees in my town. So now I got to find space for them.  Oh and I also reached 1,1 million points in the HHA theme challenge (trendy).


----------



## monochrom3

Just completed Harvest Festival and got a fruit basket and cornucopia.

Also, I caught two lobsters and two tiger prawns(I caught them all on island though). Going to donate the tiger prawn soon, and now I have 4 more creatures to go to complete my seafood encyclopedia.


----------



## Kim Pine

Yesterday, I completed the Harvest Festival stuff plus accidentally caught my first bee while I was getting a beehive for the last secret ingredient. I'd been avoiding the bees up 'til now.

Also, Kiki has moved in (my favorite of all the villagers) and Mott, one of my originals, asked to move out (and I said yes). Pietro randomly moved in next door to him a few days ago. Coincidence? I think not.

Skye's in my campsite, of course, because I have 10 villagers at the moment. I blame Pietro again.

Next up: house rearranging - I'm going to be doing a Regal/Harvest room, a Sweets/Patchwork room, and a Mush/Polka Dolt (maybe?) room. Totally getting rid of the Mermaid room since I think it's played out.


----------



## Byngo

Moved Diana in after doing the reset trick for half an hour. I had to compromise on where she moved, but all is well. c:


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Finally started to clear our my storage. I'll probably have a big sale on the Re-Tail board next week, when I'm not as busy in real life. About to start trying to get Chevre to mention moving, I need to make a start on getting one of my three cranky villagers out (Roscoe...)


----------



## mizukitty

completely changed my path style and rearranged a lot of the paths.. i am much happier with the current ones as i have more options if i decide to change the color scheme now


----------



## MadisonCrossing

My current town is used for helping people out, and currently I have allowed a user to drop her items off in my town until she's finished with resetting.  Some things take a while and I do it for free, but I think it's worth it so long as it pleases the user I'm working with.


----------



## Shian

So it was Kabuki's birthday today. I'm a little upset with him. I got him a perfect birthday gift: a witch's robe. He just said, "Oh, thanks." -_-
My alt gave him an old striped t-shirt or something and he went ballistic, saying it was just what he wanted. (Despite the fact that it's not purple. Seriously?)
The second alt just gave him coral and didn't even bother with wrapping paper. Kabuki didn't like that much. lol.

I get back on my main and Kabuki is wearing the stupid t shirt my alt gave him instead of the stupidly expensive and perfect witch's robe that I hunted down for him!

._. Kabuki.... come on. You're my favorite. I bent over backwards for you. Why are you being such a jerk?

I decided to do a little TT and grab my last villager for tomorrow so I don't have to worry about it. 

First try and the villager is in a really good spot! 
.... it's Penelope -_- Err... no. I think I'd rather have a villager I like in a bad spot rather than a bad villager in a good spot.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thanks to an awesome friend I completed my fossil collection in my museum.  Yay!  Also completed my Stonehenge PWP.  Happy.


----------



## Miss Renee

I caught a Tuna for my museum and did some bug hunting on the island.
Jambette asked me to catch a Coelacanth for her.
Even though it was my first time catching one I gave it to her anyways instead of donating
it to the museum.

She gave me a rococo table as a reward. Please give me your picture. I love you. Please.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Shian said:


> So it was Kabuki's birthday today. I'm a little upset with him. I got him a perfect birthday gift: a witch's robe. He just said, "Oh, thanks." -_-
> My alt gave him an old striped t-shirt or something and he went ballistic, saying it was just what he wanted. (Despite the fact that it's not purple. Seriously?)
> The second alt just gave him coral and didn't even bother with wrapping paper. Kabuki didn't like that much. lol.
> 
> I get back on my main and Kabuki is wearing the stupid t shirt my alt gave him instead of the stupidly expensive and perfect witch's robe that I hunted down for him!
> 
> ._. Kabuki.... come on. You're my favorite. I bent over backwards for you. Why are you being such a jerk?



Henry done the same to me! (my town is in Sept atm ) I got him the perfect item and he acted like it was horrible, then my alt got all the praise. <_< 

Anyway, the last couple of days I've done a mass villager trade between my 3 towns, a friend and several members of TBT and gotten 6 more of my 20 dreamies and handed out as many villagers. =DD
Also now gotten all the hybrids (and atleast 5 of each at that!) And done some various other gardening bits.
Had my first Gracie fashion test.
Traded to get some of the DLC and stuff I lost, and actually have some form of decoration for all of my house now. (instead of just a room and a half)
Hopefully the weekend will see me TTing up to Halloween, so I can get up to the real date and start to actually play this town as my new main.


----------



## jolokia

Yesterday: 
Chopped a load of bamboo for someone in another town and got given two gold roses unexpectedly, karma's nice.
Marcel gave me his pic so now I've got two villagers I can kick out guilt-free if they ask to go.

Today: 
Found an orange lily while doing my rounds, woohoo!
Queued a streetlamp to be built in my Narnia forest. 
Found a gold nugget, making three in total, woohoo!
Gave someone all my pink flowers because I hate pink.
And Fuchsia's moved in (argh, why).


----------



## monochrom3

Just opened the cafe and started to plant trees for town planning.

I think my cafe should be moved to left for a bit but I'm still happy with the allocation anyways.


----------



## MCalhen

jolokia said:


> Queued a streetlamp to be built in my Narnia forest.



Oooh, a Narnia forest sounds fantastic! What a great idea. 

As for me...Um.

I haven't played the game in a few hours, and it'll be 6 AM in a little over an hour, but yesterday I managed to pay off a mule's expansion. I'd have them done faster if I had more time to play and actually visit the island, so that's going a bit slow.

And I'm setting up a bonsai display in my museum. I also planted more perfect fruit and one regular sapling.


----------



## Hybridbreeder1

I finished paying off my police station!!!!! I am really pleased with the place I put it in, it is right next the train station and has black and blue roses around it!!!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Well, my day just started, but I came back to my town after about a week to see Sterling has left. He wasn't one of my favorite villagers, and I was planning for him to move out soon, but it still is sad.  Good news, though; I'll be able to let Daisy move into my town soon! She's my all-time favorite villager, and I've been searching for her for almost 2 months!


----------



## Improv

I got Merengue to move in to town, one of my all time favorite villagers (she picked a damn good spot, too) and I started landscaping my town!


----------



## Candy83

Hybridbreeder1 said:


> I finished paying off my police station!!!!! I am really pleased with the place I put it in, it is right next the train station and has black and blue roses around it!!!



Who will you choose for your officer?

I selected Booker.


Answering this thread ... I am on "Toy Day" and gave all the animal neighbors their gifts dressed fully as Santa.


----------



## Charmssparkle

I ran around in the falling snow! And bought a genuine Van Gogh from Crazy Redd.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ah maaaaan! I`m waiting and waiting for the sunflowers painting. 

Anyways, today I got the wysteria trellis (or something like that) suggested, which was the pwp I was waiting for. The perfect pwp for my treehuggers village. 

Otherwise I barely did anything. I timetraveled back a few hours, because I missed out on goldening up my house exterior. I`m going with a black and gold colour scheme. Seems nice to me when I picture it in my mind.


----------



## mist

well, since i just started my game (sort of) i finished one of my projects and had eugene come to my town... i don't know if that's good though


----------



## Byngo

I laid some new paths today. o;


----------



## Sidewalk

My villager kiki stop me from leaving her house after she invite me to visit!!!!

Help!!!!

And the snow stop


----------



## Steve Canyon

nothing... but I beat the 3rd dungeon and got the master sword in ALBW.... I still need to clear a lot of crap out of my house and make an alternate character to store it, I just havent felt like getting around to making him... which means I can barely move around in my house, which means I get too discouraged to play. I cant believe its already the end of November... And I need to clean my real life apartment, which I also dont feel like doing. And one of my tires has a leak... oh now im just whining


----------



## Cou

Omg, thankfully thankfully, thanks, omg, I got Kabuki to stay /happy tears/ ToT

I was unable to play for about 24 hours due to Thanksgiving/Black Friday, and I come back with a rumor that Kabuki is planning to move out soon, but he never pinged me. And whew ~ he finally just did. So happy. I barely got him too ;s;


----------



## Ras

I just got Skye from DJjeff20!  I'm on cloud nine!  I completely classed up my new town (and it's mainly the holding tank until I can get her to main berg!).


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I have grouped all my extra items from the past couple of months (Gracie things, Spooky, Mush, etc.) in order to sell/swap on Re-Tail. I'm missing a couple of Mush items, and possibly still something from the Insect series too. 
Now I'm going to buy things from the emporium. I want quite a few of the Winter Gracie items. Time to spend lots of money! Leif also just gave me a golden shovel, which means I can stop buying fertiliser every day.
I'm also starting to put together some outfits to put on mannequins in my house. Only have three though, my fourth is in my basement with my superhero costume on it. Too many nice clothes...
I have caught most of the seasonal fish and bugs, just a football fish and the diving things left to get. Tuna and oarfish seem very common.


----------



## StarMayor

I managed to catch myself the Pond Smelt, Stringfish, Sea Butterfly, and an Oarfish in the evening and donated them to the museum. I literally only have three more things to catch (but I have to wait until next year to catch two of those things) and then I'll have gotten myself everything.


----------



## jolokia

Brought a load of bugs back from the island.











I should probably consider _spending_ some of this now. Had the game since September and there's only like 5 PWPs in the whole town. It's a wonder anyone wants to move here.


----------



## Shian

I just got access to QR codes, so today has been full of laying down paths. ._. So painful...

This is harder than I thought it would be as I have to plan trees, flower beds and all sorts of other nonsense for my town.

To top it off, Elise stated she wanted to move out on the 8th.
Which is great as I don't like having two of the same type of villager (I get her and Shari mixed up sometimes... x.x) and I've been wanting her to move, but she's in a really nice spot nestled between two of the other villagers... so now I'm not so sure I want her to move.


----------



## Ras

I started in Mirage in order to greet Skye, which of course meant limited interaction since she's still unpacking.  Then, I was hit by a bunch of needy villagers all at once: Deirdre wanted an apple, Mallary wanted a piece of furniture, and Flora wanted a hated mole cricket.  No problem, I love these guys.  Accomplished two of three, need to remember the furniture for Mal.

Then I went over to my main town, and I approached the town plaza with trepidation.  Would this finally be the day?  No, she's not . . . wait, she's here!  Gracie's here for her final check!  The theme was ornate.  She didn't think much of my presentation, but it was good enough to pass.  HOORAY!  I've had TIY since AUGUST 28!    But, that's all behind me now.

Then, while I was trying to get rid of a lost item, I caught a stringfish!  Then, my friend Cooki3 let me sell turnips!  I was walking on air by this point.  Today is totally righteous!


----------



## Byngo

I've been rearranging my flowers for an hour now.

x_x


----------



## Steve Canyon

finally made an alternate character to store my extra stuff with. His name is the hobo and he lives in a tent near the tracks. I loved it when Isabelle asked "so you must be the hobo that just moved in"... Took several trips to drop off all my stuff but Im finally organized. Put the hobo in a moldy shirt and patched pants. Planted another couple bushes and fir trees. Got a couple of fortune cookies for the first time since July, got a green shell and a block floor. Id been walking around at work with the ds asleep in my pocket so I could get some play coins, I ran out of play coins right after I got new leaf and just never got around to taking the ds with me anywhere... oh someone named Biff is moving in tomorrow, I dont care for where he put his house but it isnt the worst spot... Well im gonna go look up what kind of animal biff is now... oh zell asked to move but I convinced him to stay. I hope victoria or deli ask next.


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo

Spent like two and a half hours doing solo tours in order to buy bushes from the island ._.
Built kind of like a hedge around the town square.


----------



## ZappyMagician~

As I now have time to play Animal Crossing, I finally made a new room in my house and built a Dream suite.


----------



## J087

Tia moved in, after having crushed my plants 3 times.

So that's Beau, Ankha and Tia in my town. Now I want a Stitches for Christmas...


----------



## jolokia

Paid off the cafe yesterday and attended the opening ceremony this morning. 
Isabelle told me I have a perfect town! Never expected that, we've only got like six PWPs. (Now all I gotta do is not muck it up for 15 days I guess...)
And Bertha gave me her pic in return for a perfect fruit. It was a good day.


----------



## Shian

So, I've been playing with TT to try and get a few hybrid flowers. Same day, just hopping in between 5 am and 11, making a new character at the 11 hop since I'm short a villager and I don't want one moving in in a strange spot.

At a 5 am, I find ropes! Gah! Well, to my great great relief, they are near where the old villager was <3
They cut down my only persimmon tree ;_; but at least they are with the others.
I guess I'll have to be more careful when TTing because it looks like villagers can move in and out on the same day.

Oh, the villager? It's Julian  I'll just have to find a new persimmon elsewhere.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

I finally got the fortune teller building on main street after playing since June with no time cheating


----------



## Byngo

I've rearranged more flowers~ So tedious.


----------



## Sidewalk

Help Apple get her petition sign,  only give me a lamp , cruel world


----------



## Petra

I am trying to make my town as Christmasy' as possible and today I got the big Christmas tree at the TIY and put it in my house, so happy!
I also expanded the room in the back and arranged the top floor into a library. Tomorrow the TIY will be closed and I will finally get the T&T Emporium!


----------



## Libra

Finished my fossils collection! Still need to work on my other ones, though.


----------



## Nymph

Finally have my own blue roses! I'm so happy ; v ;

It took months and months, after a while I kind of gave up, and decided to just water all my roses (with added fertilizer) and the next day a blue rose popped up. The day after that another one popped up! So hopefully I can breed a ton of them now. Hooray~!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I caught a stringfish and an oarfish to complete my fishing encyclopedia. I also donated them to the museum, so that should be complete too.


----------



## Swiftstream

absolutely nothing!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I got 200 medals today so I can start buying some hibiscus, and I tidied my town up significantly (so that I finally got it's dream address!) It's still got bush bags all around the plaza and the only garden that actually has something is Bams but now people can track my progress via dreams if they want. :3

Also sorted my storage out, it's still full, but I've taken all but 30 flowers out of it now and put all the stuff off my floor into there. 

Feels like this has taken hours... D:


----------



## Byngo

I just had a zen garden constructed~


----------



## Pixlplume

My mailbox is officially full!
Have you seen the animation for the mailbox? It's scaryyyyy!
Kinda funny though.


----------



## Ras

Petra said:


> I am trying to make my town as Christmasy' as possible and today I got the big Christmas tree at the TIY and put it in my house, so happy!
> 
> Tomorrow the TIY will be closed and I will finally get the T&T Emporium!



Umm, are you playing in my town?  I also got my tree at TIY today and it will also be closed tomorrow to become the Emporium.


----------



## oath2order

Elise suggested that I build a Streetlight.

Not a modern streetlight like I *want* but a Streetlight. The one that's basically a telephone pole.


----------



## Dark

I took a picture with Digby, and checked my campsite


----------



## chriss

Started to think of ideas to make my town all christmas-y
Got some nice QR outfits and ordered some stuff to rearrange my main room for christmas
Kinda wanna redo my paths but Im having a hard time finding the right ones


----------



## tigereyes86

I re-did all of my flowers, not as easy a task as I thought...  I also caught everything up to date so now I just have to wait for spring for the rest!
It's been a long day!


----------



## Animenutcase

Caught a pond smelt, snow crab, and a red king crab! Also got a ship deck from Pascal.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Tabby suggested an illuminated tree, which is something I've really been wanting with Christmas coming up. So I chose a spot and paid it off; it'll be completed tomorrow.


----------



## Jinglefruit

jvgsjeff said:


> Tabby suggested an illuminated tree, which is something I've really been wanting with Christmas coming up. So I chose a spot and paid it off; it'll be completed tomorrow.



So jealous! I really want it for xmas too, but Twiggy isn't suggesting it. :<

I played through Octobers fishing tourney today, which was too easy with sea bass and rays getting me over half the set alone. 
And I rearranged my hybrid gardens for the umpteenth time cause they keep growing into each other. I also went round and pulled all the common flowers that grew / my villagers tried to sabotage my garden with and laid them around my future path, that doesn't exist, that will one day be the only route to main street.


----------



## Byngo

I FINALLY finished my town. (For the most part, I just need a few more flowers to line my path)


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo

Finished off the basic layout of the town's paths. All I have to do now is have my sister unlock a few more pwps that we need. 

Also I've been trying to get my new move into a nice spot by villager resting. Like 2/3 times shes in Mira's old spot which really sucks because its like right by the edge of the cliff


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I made a promise to myself that I would get a villagers picture before they moved out, but I want Angus to move so badly!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I got a black tulip and I've managed to maintain my perfect town for more than a week. Only about 5 more days to go until I get the golden watering can!


----------



## meo

Didn't do much in my main town today besides giving Katt a perfect orange, delivering a shirt to Marina, and getting a piece of furniture for Coco. Also raided Emporium for the first time in awhile. I jotted down some of the toy day clues my villagers mentioned.

In my second town I cleaned up all the crazy amounts of flowers I had all over. I dug up all the fossils and gyroids I had covering my grass. I gave Kabuki, Genji, and Wendy all new catchphrase/greetings. Got some toy day clues for them as well.
I picked up all the clovers and sadly didn't get a four leaf one. I placed some flowers back around the villager's houses...at least the villagers I intend to keep. I TT'd out Colton for someone to adopt and Puck made his way out as well. The adorable Sprinkle moved in today. Sadly no visitors in the campsite...Punchy...where are you.


----------



## jvgsjeff

My illuminated tree was completed, and I think it looks really nice all lit up. Phineas gave me the Prof. of Ichthyology badge, and Kidd sold me a (real) neutral painting. Definitely a good day in Forest.


----------



## monochrom3

Just got Diana's pic(finally!).

Makes up my day after a pretty hard exam.


----------



## Sidewalk

Didn't do much today,  give apple a perfect fruit, and running away from Daisy, since I want her to be out.

Haiz .... one week for them to move out is kinda long ......


----------



## Blizzard

Finally got Katrina to ask for a PWP. On her last visit I had no room for a project. Made sure I had demolished some.


----------



## monochrom3

Just got the golden axe!

Now to get the silver watering can...or I could just skip it.


----------



## Tropicana

I've been trying desperately to make Rocco move out. He appeared out of nowhere when my friend visit my town almost 2 months ago... Everybody asks to leave except for him xd


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Laid down some more of my path  It's getting there ^_^


----------



## Pixlplume

Pacaland's getting a bell (finally)
And Finch is getting a wind turbine!
Thank you PWP trick, it really works!


----------



## ayeeprill

I got two pictures: Cheri and Bruce!


----------



## Lurrdoc

I managed to get Roscoe some medicine. Poor horse was sick again. I also managed to find out what some of my neighbors wanted for Toy Day!^^


----------



## Jinglefruit

I had a mini-weeding day where I'd managed to collect 50 weeds in town today, got 2 more bits of the flower series. (one by visiting myself from another town)
Passed my final Gracie test! Took a lot longer in this town than it did for my last one. ~ almost 6 weeks longer for Gracie to come 4 times!
I finally played the Halloween event! Had a couple of friends over as well and for 2 of use to get most items it took the full 6 hours. D: But it was fun, and I learnt most of my neighbours are scared of werewolves ~ good job I've nothiing of the sort living in my town.
And Mira moved out and I got Lopez placed next to Bruce. ~ not really ideal, but after resetting 30 times and 20 of those having him living somewhere in my hybrids miles away from where I wanted, and another 7 being behind the town hall; I settled for him living to the left and a bit behind where I wanted. Now I just need Fuchsia from my cycle town and I'll have all 10 deer. ^_^ (So Twiggy better request some PWP quick!)


----------



## Sidewalk

Bettina send me her pic!


----------



## Stalfos

I got the 'Good Host' Bronze badge today! YAY!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I payed off the Rack of Rice PWP!


----------



## Saranghae

I got rid of Gabi!


----------



## louise23

well first of all helping one of my villages who was sick bit hard when the store i need to use is being redone but got it from the brothers town one of my villages is also leaving


----------



## Suave_Spencer

First off, I thought I'd lost my game card. Turns out it fell out of my 3DS case when I opened it.

When I found it, I started by decorating for Christmas. Put the large tree in the middle of my main room, and the stocking over the fireplace in the same room. I've also decided that I might change the theme of that room, it's been Cabin since the beginning.
I then went to pay off a loan and then expand my basement. I need it to be full size for the home decorating contest.
I really need to earn some money though, buying the new Gracie things has cost a lot.
Still haven't been told what any of my villagers want unfortunately.

Twiggy decided to come over whilst I was sorting things out in my house.


----------



## meo

Did quite a bit in my town today. Specifically in my second character's house.
Finally starting sort of putting the appropriate furniture in it to match the theme I want.
However it was quite tedious since I had to order a lot of it from my first character's catalog
and then keep time traveling a bit before mail delivery to have it all ordered. ^^ I feel accomplished lol.
Now if I could just get zen themed exterior house designs in my Nook's Homes...

Also had to tackle Katt to the ground and tie her up after hearing from Ankha that she
was planning on leaving. That'll teach her.


----------



## miraxe

I hit my first million bells today, and I'm almost at 50k HRA points. I also made enough at my island just now to repay my current loan without having to go into my savings!


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo

Finally unlocked the Cube Sculpture PWP! Thank you Hans!


----------



## Itachi

I finally got the fire pit requested!!! I LOVE YOU SO MUCH SNAKER ^___^


----------



## Squeaky

Fuchsia moved out recently so I knew I was due for a move in soon... it was going to be lazy since I had no lazy villagers... I was plot resetting just to get someone in a good spot (I didn't really care who it was) and on the third try I got Beau... he's a dreamie of mine, I'm so happy <3


----------



## MayorCake

I got Moose to move out, and I got Gala, one of my dreamies! well that wasn't today.. Or maybe it technically was?


----------



## Nooblord

Gabi accomplished not moving on top of my path. Kudos to her.


----------



## jolokia

Tried some Club Tortimer island hopping on a whim, it paid off for the first time ever (seriously I've never seen anything decent online before). Got a box of chocolates and two white wetsuits, aw yeah.


----------



## Sidewalk

Just got Bettina 2nd pic! So fast!


----------



## gingerbread

Passed my first Gracie fashion test >u<


----------



## Pixlplume

Ava moved out, Pinky moved in <3


----------



## Itachi

Phineas gave me 3 badges today, 2 golds and 1 silver. The "Happy Homer Gold", "Villager of Honor and "Catalog Maniac Silver" ^___^

edit: just got my 100th vistor!!!!


----------



## jenikinz

I finally caught the oarfish!  Now I just need a loach and snow crab to complete my fish/deep sea creatures and a dung beetle to complete my bugs.
My museum won't be complete until who knows when because Redd keeps bringing things I already have :/


----------



## Farobi

Merengue left. Frank moved in. Picked up my Zen paths and will QR them tomorrow! Excited c:


----------



## Laurina

My windmill has been built, and it looks nice right next to my lighthouse. Skye is in boxes. Found someone who was looking for her in the Villager Trading Plaza and she's currently trying to get Marina to ping so we can trade.


----------



## jolokia

Aw yeah, found a club tortimer island with toy hammers!


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

I started funding towards the Reset Surveillance Center. I got most of it funded already. It started snowing today, and I got totally excited about that! I had a bug catching session last night on the island. I also found a way to get a lot of bells. I haven't used this way in months though. It is just getting stacks and stacks of fruits from tours, and then selling them. Before, I mostly used it for getting fruits to plant. I think I sold most of those fruits though. If you fill your entire basket with stacks of fruits, you could get up to 90,000 bells for one trip! Good for during the day, and those who don't want to chop down trees on the island.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Purrl asked to leave.
No Purrl, I do not have your picture yet.
Give me your picture, then you can GTFO.


----------



## oath2order

Solar panels were unlocked.


----------



## jolokia

Passed Gracie's fourth check and am finally free from her tyranny. Now to sell all those rubbishy clothes clogging up my storage... Man, I appreciate the whole fashion check thing but it kinda sucks for those of us who like to make our own stuff.


----------



## jPottie

Best day in Animal Crossing history for me today:

- Caf? was built
- Received Golden Axe!!
- Lighthouse was suggested & built!
- BUNNIE MOVED TO TOWN! (Randomly & in a great spot!!)

So happy : ) : ) : )


----------



## monochrom3

Diana requested a modern streetlight.
Also, Sparro moved in! 4 more dreamies to go.

Before that, Flora requested a lighthouse(which I immediately built) and an illuminated tree. Diana also requested a streetlight.

Recently, I just got my 1st sloppy, and it's a sloppy stereo. Bless you, Chief.


----------



## goey0614

My windmill was done and I build a fairy bench in front of it~ and I finally built my very 1st snow member which is snow boy and it was taken me 1-2hours to completed it XD


----------



## Byngo

I built a lighthouse. That's pretty much it~


----------



## oath2order

I got a Santa coat, and a currently unknown as I haven't gotten it yet but I know I will PWP.


----------



## Boidoh

I got a Cyranos Pic from my favorite anteater/overall villager.

I built a Snowmama.


----------



## oath2order

Okay Elise just showed me a letter I sent from my side character. It said something inappropriate that I forgot I wrote.

*giggle*


----------



## Kahzel

I built a Snowmam and got the full ice set

And ALMOST managed to get Paula finally out of town, she refused to go away after i agreed to when she told me she was leaving. Goddamn it you jerk bear!

Also got a reply from my "gangsta bro" Genji from a letter i send him yesterday. I'm planning on ordering a lot of Santa Coats so they get on the 5pm mail to send them all to my favorite Neighboors (Francine, Merengue, Coach, Tammi and Genji) and probably to the others i like too (which is pretty much the rest except Paula)


----------



## mewmew34

Today, I celebrated the completion of the Campsite, I made a perfect Snowmam, and I started fundraising for the suspension bridge.  Also had construction start on the Nookling store upgrade, so soon I'll finally have more than two furniture items a day to choose from. ^_^


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I started a new town, Eterna!  I'm going to be making into a farm themed town... I used to have a town with this theme, Solaceon, but I really disliked the layout and native fruit, so I tried again.

I feel a little weird about my new layout, but it's not the worst ever. I also got apples as my native fruit, and Papi as a starting villager on the first try -- yay!


----------



## Libra

Managed to get Fauna to move into my town after three days of resetting with a new character (the game kept switching between Smug and Normal characters, so it took some time) and her house is in a good spot too, so I'm happy! Then I had another villager leave and I begun resetting again. This time I settled after a few resets for Julian. His house is right next to my town hall and I'm not sure I'll keep him, but maybe he'll be nice and suggest me a PWP or two. ~_~


----------



## PinkEgoBox17

I was gonna build someone from the Snow family, but I realized I still need to get the dung beetle, so I'm gonna wait until tonight  I also got a new painting from Redd


----------



## jvgsjeff

I caught my first dung beetle, built a perfect snowman and got my bingo card, my bank account topped 3 million bells, Rolf suggested a zen clock, and I got my golden shovel. I'd call that a good day.


----------



## VioletsTown

I caught a dung beetle... which completed my museum!  Also built a perfect snowmam, and will spend the rest of the night giving her snow flakes.  . It was a good day.


----------



## MsCappuccino

I was able to get Celia to request a Flower Arch. I was waiting for that pwp for quite some time now. I got it set up and paid for so that means I've got two more pwps to get to get the basics done for a section of my town.​


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I got Beau <3 and I paid off my second bridge yesterday so I could use it today


----------



## ThomasNLD

I caught a stringfish and and a dung beetle. So I caught all missing december bugs & fishes. 
I got the picture of resetti. (or whatever his name is. )
I FINALLY completed my minimalist set, last piece received was the bed from my new bestest bud Mira. 
Oh and I brought an item to Jacques and he didn`t reward me with anything, even though he said the he already bought an extra shirt for the shirt he forgot at Chrissy's place. so yeah.... Jacques out! Never had a villager not reward me! 

Thats about it. Today I`m going to layout a new setup to finally get started with my blue roses, since I accidentally shoveled away some of my very few hybrid red flowers. Sigh....


----------



## Pixlplume

Cafe is officially paid off in Finch, and I designed a Pinky shirt! Pinky week in Finch continues!~


----------



## Marsupial

Got my second Gracie fashion check! : ) Two more and I get that sweet, sweet store upgrade!


----------



## goey0614

Gaston just give me the zen bell


----------



## Sidewalk

Finally Katrina appear again, after so long.... 

Prevent Muffy from moving the 3rd time within 4 weeks, if we are so close why she didnt send me her pic? Ugggghhhh.......


----------



## mewmew34

Got back on for a bit this evening to make sure flowers were watered, and Wendy said she wants the Illuminated Heart PWP.  So, I'll be making that as soon as I finish my suspension bridge. ^_^  I also finally got a painting for the museum, thanks to Quillson selling one to my non-mayor character so I'll be able to get the second floor for the museum soon.


----------



## Colrayne

Payed off my zen bench, got Fang to suggest a rice rack, donated a new painting to the museum. Also a really awesome user gave me one of my dreamies, Kyle! Can't wait for them to move in :3


----------



## Saranghae

Built my lighthouse!


----------



## Ras

Pompom asked for an illuminated heart, which I will soon build near her pad.  Marshal's plot was laid out, and though I rolled the dice on it, it ended up in a very acceptable spot.  Made a perfect snowboy.  Attended Sterling's birthday party.

In my other town, Peanut's plot was laid out really close to my house, but not so close that I mind.  It was actually a relief for her to be there, since five villagers are all clumped together at the south end of my map.  I got the QR machine, so I loaded up a groovy path and started to lay it out all over my town.  It's amazing how quickly that and tree and flower placement has transformed this place.  It was a jumbled mess until tonight, and now it's really starting to come together.  Had my first igloo camp.  Tex the smug penguin, who I am not asking in.  I might have given him a shot--I've never turned my nose up at "also-ran" villagers, and have found some gems.  But, I'm participating in a raffle and don't want to lose my opportunity, now that I have nine villagers again.


----------



## Sidewalk

Hi Ras, becareful of building illumated pwp, as it will affect your ratings if you are going for perfect town status.


----------



## Ras

Oh, does it lower it?  I've been perfect for a while, except for that little "storing stuff on the ground" incident.  I just built an illuminated tree near my house last night, but that was just to ward off Marshal's plot.  With that, I have two illuminated arches and two illuminated trees.  I was planning on having the illuminated heart and an illuminated clock when it is suggested.


----------



## juneau

Yeah, I have heard that aside from the garbage can, all illuminated PWPs will also lower your town rating. Don't really understand the logic behind that, they look cool at night. Maybe it's because of how they look during the day.
----
Today I've been diving and resetting for a PWP suggestion I wanted - really wanted some Uchi ones but Mira's difficult to trap in a location that would make her the first person I see when I come back up. So I settled for a Lighthouse suggestion, and built on a cliff near the beach that today.


----------



## Ras

Turns out I'm at my limit and have to demolish something before I can get the heart anyway. 

Went to the igloo and came close to breaking down and taking Tex.  He's a better smug than Hippeaux, anyway.  But then I'd end up winning my raffle and be stuck.  I think I just want to finally take a villager from camp, since they are usually there when I'm full up.  Anyway, I lost rock-paper-scissors so that's that.


----------



## jolokia

It's been snowing all morning so I built a snowmam and completed the ice set. Finally, now I never have to hunt snowflakes again. Ugh.

Other than that, Marcel requested a "pile of pipes" - wat? I'm not sure how a pile of pipes tipped on the ground would even count as a building, let alone a PWP.
Had an amusing sequence during the snowflake hunt where Merry gave me a jungle-camo tee, Bertha asked to swap it for a traffic cone, then Merry ran back and wanted to buy the traffic cone. 
And I'm waiting for the final store upgrade since I passed the last Gracie check yesterday.


----------



## Ras

I had a friend complete the ice set in one day as well.  Does that require time traveling?  I would assume it does, but I'm new to the whole snowman thing.


----------



## jolokia

^ Nope, just a lot of single-minded snowflake hunting and luck with the snow. It was snowing when I loaded the game and it kept on for the next 4 hours. I caught 36 snowflakes in that time by walking around and around the town. You need 39 to get all the items (13 items, 3 snowflakes per item assuming the snowmam is made correctly) but I already had 3 in my inventory from earlier. Really wanted to get it done though so I didn't have to wait for another snowfall.


----------



## Ras

Thanks, I did not know that.  I guess I better start stockpiling snowflakes!


----------



## Viena

Finished building my fire-pit today(It looks cozy with all the snow around it hehe) 
Then I added an Outdoor chair, trying to make a little campfire place c:

Also made a new design for a christmas umbrella, made a perfect snowboy and bought the Jingle T.V! (I've only got 7 pieces of Jingle furniture so far, still collecting!)
Olaf told me today he was moving out on the 17th, which I don't mind. I'll look forward to someone new ^_^


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Added a new character to my town, Zingzang. Made my first successful Snowboy (after a few failures) and received my first Snowman furniture piece, the dresser. My mayor, Skinny, also received the Happy Home gold trophy and plaque, and the gold badge from Phineas.  I still have 10 villagers. I'm so fond of all of them! It's hard to decide who I need to let go of.


----------



## monochrom3

While TTing to get Chief out, I got 3 villager pics(Lucky, Marshal, and Diana).


----------



## Rio_

I visited Katrina and she wants to open a shop! ^0^


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Well, over in Lilycove, I managed to make a perfect Snowman, and I got my first bingo card!  It felt awesome, especially considering that I botched up making a Snowboy in both of my towns. >.<;;; Now I just have to find people to visit so I can get more numbers! 

In Eterna, I started doing the reset trick first thing this morning for my move-in, and I got Shep fairly quickly! I don't know exactly how many resets I did, but it only took me about a half an hour to get him. X3 I don't really like the place he moved into (he's right in front of Re-Tail), but hey, it's Shep!  Also, I got my approval rating up to 100%, so I can look forward to putting an ordinance into effect and starting on PWPs tomorrow. UvU


----------



## Jinglefruit

Today, (it was today, just the early hours of the morning, ) I managed to increase my hybrid count by about 150 in trades. So I'm now at about 650 out of my aim of about 1050. ~ Thanks Lea!
And then managed to get 2 more horse villagers for my second town ~ which has been largely neglected while I TT my new main town (Maybe I should have a main town and a mane town 8P) But now I've got 9/10 dream villagers for each of my towns and my 10th on hold for my main. =D ~ Thanks again to Mr.Fox for finding both those trades for me, and Lurrdoc and Feliss for Peaches and Papi. <3

I now have both my towns dated in December so I'm almost done with TTing to catch up to real time! Though I have so much gardening to sort between them it is unreal.


----------



## Kahzel

i set up the snowballs in a way i can make a perfect Snowdad right after catching a dung beetle. Also finally got myself to start moving flowers to make grass grow again. I guess i'll have to stop running so the work doesn't extend infinitely.


----------



## mewmew34

So much already today! Made a perfect SnowPapa and got my first two punches on my bingo card *freebie and my first number*, Kicks opened up, Nookling Junction reopened as T&T Mart, and I donated my first statue to the Museum, the Venus de Milo.  So much Venus, as yesterday I donated the Birth of Venus painting. XD

*edit*

Also got the sewing machine in the Able Sisters, so now I can go on a major downloading spree getting all the pretty clothes I'm not able to make myself.  Going to get Elsa's dress from Frozen, to go with the Ice furniture in my house.


----------



## oath2order

I unlocked le pile of pipes!


----------



## Pixlplume

Made a snowmam, and I'm currently trying to catch some snowflakes.  Only need 24 more to complete the series. 
Also Static requested the brick bridge project! Not the bridge I'm looking for, but still adorable nonetheless.


----------



## Listi

I earned loads of bells, organised my rooms and helped a lot of villagers. [Even if half of them didn't reward me ._.]


----------



## Boidoh

I unlocked the hammock.
I also built a Snowman.
I also got about 5 bingo numbers, inclusive of the free bingo.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I got Wolfgang's pic!!!


----------



## itzafennecfox

Lazy day for me. All I did was a few trades, one of my villagers asked to move out, and a few chores for my villagers.


----------



## Ras

I got a bunch of bush starts from my other town and have continued the shaping of Mirage that began last night.  It's really starting to come together.  It's going to need a lot more PWPs before I approach perfect, however.  The museum second floor opened, so I can build the Roost next week!


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I got Stitches back after losing him to a data corruption in my last town. Day = MADE!


----------



## VagabondMage

Tangy showed up at my camp.  That was pretty cool. 

Other than that, just the usual.  I'm kind of trying to finish getting all of my villagers before truly renovating the town, so things are gunna be a bit slowgoing for awhile.



kerryelizabeth said:


> I got Stitches back after losing him to a data corruption in my last town. Day = MADE!



Wow, congrats!  How'd you get a data corruption to begin with?


----------



## kerryelizabeth

VagabondMage said:


> Tangy showed up at my camp.  That was pretty cool.
> 
> Other than that, just the usual.  I'm kind of trying to finish getting all of my villagers before truly renovating the town, so things are gunna be a bit slowgoing for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats!  How'd you get a data corruption to begin with?



I was an idiot and decided it would be a good idea to save while my DS was flashing red. Needless to say, it shut off half way through saving and BAM no more town. But it was my own fault so I don't really beat myself up over it. I wasn't too happy with my town anyways. But thank you for the congrats!


----------



## jPottie

I got Bertha's pic!! ^o^


----------



## Pixlplume

Just to add onto today's efforts, I spent most of the day catching snowflakes.
Totally worth it because I got the entire Ice Set! <3


----------



## jenikinz

caught the dung beetle and completed my bug collection!


----------



## Beary

I got the ugly wart in my town to move away
AND ANOTHER MOVED IN ARGH


----------



## mewmew34

I CAUGHT A MOLE CRICKET!!  OMG I hate those things so much, but I finally have one in the museum so I never have to bother with them again.  I dug up at least three before and had them dig back into the ground before I could nab them.


----------



## Moonlitnite

I paid off my lighthouse today


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I JUST CAUGHT A BEE. That was the scariest moment of my life.


----------



## Peisinoe

I finished the fossils section in my museum yay~


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Shep moved in!  I greeted him as soon as he was awake. He is so cute!!!

I finally got my development permit, so I put the beautiful ordinance in action and started my first PWP -- a street lamp right in front of my house, so no one moves in there. XD

I brought over some coconuts and bananas from my other town, and I planted a lot of trees all along my beach. I'm still waiting to plant other types of trees, though... I want more people to move in before I start planting things. XD

Finally, I built a Snowmam! I'm currently looking for snowflakes for her. X3


----------



## monochrom3

Amelia moved in and I got Flo's pic.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Mallary moved out and sent me her picture. That's the third time she's given me it. It also means I only have two of my original five left. I'm down to eight as well, so I'm execting a new villager soon.
I've also finally started on the snowpeople, although I cannot find both snowballs at the moment.

Edit: Cyrano sold me a real Basic Painting.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Paid off my campsite, my house and my second characters house.
Sent everyone letters in the hope that I can get a picture.. how long does it take to get to the stage where they can give you their picture?


----------



## Itachi

I got Marshals pic! ^__^ After giving him a big festive tree..wasn't expecting it at all...


----------



## Boidoh

I accidentally built a Snowman when trying to build a Snowboy today. Atleast it was perfect so when I build the snowtyke tomorrow I can get the Snow Matroksha (or however you spell it).


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I persuaded Zucker to move in from another town!
Merengue gave me her picture... joking she gave me an ugly shirt.


----------



## Ricardo

I gave poor Kyle medicine, built the Snowboy, completed the Ice set, and Fuchsia suggested the geyser PWP.


----------



## jPottie

Built snowmam and got the complete ice set!


----------



## Rosalina

Today I built a Snowmama, but she charges 5 snowflakes. Its not that much of a problem but why does she have to be so greedy? x.x I planted a bunch of Red Hiscibus plants for the path I'm planning, and I'm also trying to breed hybrid flowers. I want to cover everything in Black! I got a Cabana Bed from Canberra's house, I really like the set and I'm gonna make a room for it, and I payed off my loan for my second story.


----------



## Serendipity

I wified with some people and had Zell in boxes at the same time. I asked them to leave him alone because he was reserved for someone but one of girls asked him to move into her town and bolted out of my town and then came back and errored. :/  

Other then that I planted some trees and bushes.


----------



## Ras

Crazy day.  I have signatures to collect in both my towns, and Katie is in one.  Marshal had his first out-and-about day in Pangola, while Pecan had hers in Mirage.  Lolly's plot was placed in Mirage, and I was once again very lucky.  It was placed right next to a straight stretch of path.  Didn't even disturb the path at all.  I just put down a little addition to be ready for her house tomorrow.  I was then cursing Hippeaux for making me find an olive flounder, but it turned out to be easy.  Oh, and when I went to give it to him, he pinged and asked for the police station!  Shampoodle opened, and I got a mannequin from Sable and Mabel.  Over night, I planted some bushes and trees, which are coming in nicely, and my flowers are starting to shape up.

It's amazing how much easier things are the second time.  It took me months to get the mannequins and Shampoodle in Pangola, but I've been playing in Mirage since a couple of days before Thanksgiving, and things are coming together quickly.


----------



## God

I got bored of my current layout so I spent half an hour resetting my town until I finally got both Lucky and Astrid


----------



## tamagotchi

... i ACCIDENTALLY TT'ED MY DREAMY OUT OF TOWN, LIKE, WHY -

/ dRIinKS OWNn TEarS


----------



## mewmew34

Today I made a perfect Snowboy, and I got the signatures I needed to get Club LOL.  Now I just have to wait for it to open in a few days.  Didn't really get anything else fun done today, just the usual checking out the shops, digging up fossils, and getting sparklies from the rocks in town.


----------



## jPottie

I also passed Gracie's first fashion check! The theme was historical and she gave me a gorgeous table. I wasn't really interested in the gorgeous set, and I have no idea why! I want all of it now. ;o;


----------



## Xela

Finally decided to start upgrading my house again. LOTS AND LOTS OF BEETLES.


----------



## oath2order

Got the Fairy-Tale Clock PWP unlocked.


----------



## monochrom3

Got my second Lucky's pic.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Nearly finished my Hogwarts house


----------



## ichigo

Patty suggested the illuminated tree PWP, which I started right away. Sterling told me he's leaving on the 18th. I caught a bunch of snowflakes for Snowmam and built a Snowboy.


----------



## monochrom3

Got Chief's pic, now I just need him to amscray.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I made my first Snowman!  Just need a 14 for a Bingo n.n


----------



## Hazel

Made a perfect snow mama, got the ice floor, wallpaper, four pieces of ice furniture, got some items from the fish set, currently in the lead of the fishing tourney with just a sea bass, payed off 99,000 bells for the cafe, went to the island, got the mermaid table and floor


----------



## Viena

I won the Fishing tourney, and FINALLY got around to laying paths down.. boy did that take a lot of time ;-;


----------



## kattayfio

Got Diana's pic <3


----------



## Rosalina

I got every single piece of Ice Furniture from my Snowmama today ^^


----------



## Saranghae

Got Pekoe to move in, got new paths and laying them all down right now


----------



## gingerbread

I got Felicity's pic, and got Punchy to move in from my camp after an hour of pestering ^_^ *so proud*


----------



## poliwag0

I finished my down payment! (it took me 4 days, not 6 months)


----------



## Souji

Got some badges and won the fishing tourney :>


----------



## robinsparkles

Hopefully I will win the Fishing Tourney... I have to wait a half hour to find out! I cleaned some weeds, I sadly didn't make a proper snowboy (so far only one proper snowman), and I paid off a room on my house and started renovations to expand. Have a full sleek furniture set, currently making it all purple. Right now I'm working on getting the whole rococo set (I love that time period!).


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Haven't really done much due to work, but I've just found that Phoebe is moving in tomorrow. Not my first choice of Uchi, but not one I dislike. Annoyingly she's moving where one of my two special stumps were.
In other, more interesting news, Jacob's Ladder!! I didn't even know I had perfect town status, I hardly have any PWPs and the flowers are all over the place.
I'm currently looking for the second snowball, and hoping to find a dung beetle. Also seeing if I can get more present hints.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I got so much done in my town today! I started off with resetting until I got Frita as my new neighbor. <3 Then, I managed to catch a tuna early this morning, which let me win first place in the Fishing Tourney. I don't really like the Fishing Tourney because there's not much else to do on those days... But, luckily for me, today also happened to be the first day I accessed the island, so I had fun there all day by catching new things for my museum and doing tours! I got myself a wetsuit, which I took back to the mainland, and I got my first badge because of it -- Seafood Maniac! Tomorrow, I'm going to be doing the diving trick for some PWPs.


----------



## Stitched

Restarted and I'm TTing.  Currently funding the campsite and planning paths and areas out.


----------



## Xerneas

Today was my very first day as mayor! After planting the plaza tree and greeting my neighbors, I took part in the fishing tourney. I gained a few cool items from submitting fish to Chip, and put them on display in my tent. I ended up winning first place. After that, I sold a bunch of fruit and fish to Re-Tail and made enough bells for the down payment on my house, which I'm planning to do tomorrow. So far, I'm really enjoying this game!


----------



## Tropicana

After hours of resetting, I finally got Marshal! Now I will be able to get all the cool town projects I want without having to stand an ugly smug villager


----------



## momayo

I got Pietro to move in. It was pretty intense. A movie deal is currently being negotiated.


----------



## flex51423

not much


----------



## rosiekitty405

I made my new paths and they turned out great ^0^ . It's a dirt/natural path.


----------



## Libra

Built the Fortune Teller Shop and the Dream Suite. Also had the Museum Renovation done. I wasn't planning on doing that, but I needed to to unlock the Caf?. Now I have no idea _whatsoever_ where to place it, though. -_-' There's a spot that would work very well, but Diana's house is next to it and I'm not sure I want to make Diana leave _just_ to be able to build the Caf?. Now I need to work on upgrading to the Emporium and my Main Street will be finished...


----------



## Pixlplume

Pinky suggested the Modern Bridge (yay)
But, because everybody loves to live by the river, I cannot build any bridges which make any sense. Therefore, my town will be stuck with just one bridge *FOREVER.*


----------



## Kinseinohime

I made my first successful snowman today. It's really hard! Then I accidentally dug up a snowball (had to restart the day due to TTing) and subsequently dropped the other in a hole ^^;;

Also nabbed Octavian from the campsite, and got icky Grizzly to leave. Pretty productive day compared to usual xD


----------



## Libra

Had Annalise in the campsite (_finally_!) and got her to move in. Took a while, though, but she's in my town now, so yay!


----------



## Byngo

I'm having a illuminated tree built. c:


----------



## Saranghae

I got my forest paths laid down


----------



## tigerlillie

So far I haven't done much but a couple of my shops have gotten upgraded, well my Nooks and my Dream Suite has just opened since I restarted my game about a month ago or so.


----------



## jPottie

I caught an Oarfish!!!!!! Whohooo! : D


----------



## Holla

I just made the final member of the perfect snow family the snowtyke! I hope the prize is really cute! Good luck to other snowman makers out there!


----------



## jPottie

Bertha suggested the Flower Arch! Love you girl! : D


----------



## Ras

I got up early to buy turnips and I saw Lolly on her first foray outside after moving in yesterday.  I spent the night prettying up her area with flowers, so I was pleased to see her with a watering can. She then melted my heart by singing her old town song. What a total cutie. I love the ladies of Mirage!


----------



## ichigo

I finally got Merengue's pic.  And I started the pyramid PWP.


----------



## monochrom3

It's my birthday today and I got the birthday cake.

Also, Jacques moved in today(as my 2nd ACNL birthday present, thanks to a kindred spirit. After a few resets he placed his house at Phoebe's former place.


----------



## DJjeff20

Didn't really do much in New Leaf for the past 2 days, as I've been reliving the glory days of the first Animal Crossing game for the Gamecube. Worked for Nook, fully paid off my house, got the golden statue and got 11 villagers moved in. Gonna go back to new leaf later today. As much as I love the first game, I start to miss New Leaf. OH and villagers are a lot ruder in the first game too! Specially the Snooty personalities! Baabara says I talk too much. And today she tried to swindle me out of all my money for a stupid wallpaper! I'm like no way! And she was like "oh wow. Ok it's your loss then, this chance may never come around again, I pity you" WHAT!? ROFL! Anyway back to New Leaf.


----------



## Alienfish

FINALLY GOT SAVANNAH OUT.

Dat. horse.


----------



## Static Spark

Doing a little bit of landscaping, and picked up and sold a whole bunch of perfect oranges


----------



## ThomasNLD

Cousteau is moving in, so I`m gonna look him up.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

On 10th Dec 2013, Anabelle asked to move out. I said no because she has not given me her picture.
On 12th Dec 2013, Coco asked to move out. I said no because she has not given me her picture.
On 14th Dec 2013, again Anabelle asked to move out. I said no again because she has not given me her picture.

Today, guess what?
Coco asked to move out. I said no again because she has not given me her picture.
ARGH. I feel so guilty not letting them move.

In other news, I bought a painting from Redd.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I've been obsessed with completing the encyclopedia lately. Just a day after getting the bronze badge for the diving encyclopedia, I got the silver one. X3 I also got the bronze badge for the fish encyclopedia. You know, I never really realized how awesome the island was... When I started my first town, it was August, so everything that was available on the island was also available in my town. But now that it's winter, I can really see how nice it is.

This morning, I reset in my town for cranky villagers, and after about two hours, I managed to get T-Bone!  I'm a bit nervous now, though... The ninth villager is going to be really tricky to get, but I have a plan in mind for it. Also, construction has started for the gardening store, and I finally got a second floor in my house. I'm going to have to go beetle hunting tonight to pay that off.


----------



## Souji

Also got the first Streetpass badge from Phineas.


----------



## Grunge

finally built a snow boy.
paid off large portion of mules home.
caught dung beetle.
bought club tortimer pass.


----------



## Saranghae

Got a few pwps suggested, updated my dream address, and got an adorable new villager (Walker) who put his house in a great spot.  Now I'm on my other copy looking for a good turnip price to do another turnip run (gonna go for 200mil this time).


----------



## Boidoh

I got a perfect town!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I got the police station suggested by Bruce today. ^_^ Though I'm not sure what I'm doing with my PWP plans yet ~ keep changing my mind so that'll have to wait to be built. (also don't have the funds now. #.#)
I built my first Snowdad and realised his set of items is going to take some time and started my island tour flower stealing trips. ~ want 40 of each common flower type and I didn't realise how long this will take. Probably going to see if anyone does any common flower giveaways instead now. But I got my white roses atleast.


----------



## flex51423

my paterns for the floor of town


----------



## Kahzel

Coach suggested a Solar Panel, got to sell 11200 turnips for 642 each, got almost full Astro set, someone in Streetpass with full minimalist and completed the Caf?!

a productive day indeed!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Well, yesterday, I TT'd to get T-Bone in faster, and so I could start resetting for my ninth villager. I didn't get one yesterday, or today, so I'm going to try again tomorrow. I did the diving trick with T-Bone and Frita, and got a suggestion for a lighthouse, which I am now building right above my cliff. ^.^ I'm going to do some more diving today... I really want a lot of the uchi suggestions, and I also really want a wooden bridge.


----------



## Sidewalk

Receive Jeremiah's pic!

Muffy calls me buddy,  hopefully have her pic soon too. ...


----------



## hydrophonic

I got the ice chair, a Furniture from Snowboy and i'll get something else from Snowtyke. Also, Franela moved in & Julian is on my campsite BESIDES I NOW HAVE 10 VILLAGERS c:


----------



## Grunge

finally built a snow lady, and collected whole ice set.
fished and caught bugs with mayor and mule and made A LOT of bells. this was between 4a and 8a so i got ALOT of beetle and sharks.
finished (i think) working on Holstein sleek set.
bought 2 pieces of gorgeous set.
expanded room in mules home for tomorrow.


----------



## Byngo

Placed another illuminated tree. c:


----------



## jolokia

15 days of perfect town: Got the golden can!

I shall now proceed to not pull any weeds ever again.


----------



## Rosalina

Its been 11 days since I became Mayor, and yesterday I finally unlocked the QR machine! My Nookling Junction is expanding AND I'm getting Kicks. Whew!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I adopted Kidd! I TT'd him in 'cause I just couldn't wait. X3 That saves me the trouble of having to roll a ninth villager, hehe. I'm going to go beetle hunting now so I can pay off that lighthouse, and then tomorrow, I'll start working on the campsite!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I finally built a perfect snowmama. Wandering around trying to find snowflakes now. Determined to get the full Ice series.

Edit: Roscoe and Cesar just had an argument about who is the more scary.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Katrina's shop opened up today, so my Main Street is now complete.  Also, Tabby suggested a bell PWP.


----------



## oath2order

Unlocked the Fairy-Tale PWP.

I want the bell!


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Finally unlocked a PWP that I actually want! Yaaaaaaaaay lighthouse!


----------



## Alienfish

Catching fish for my encyclopedia. Still miss a few large river fishes though :7 And some summer bugs like tarantula.


----------



## Amnesia

I GOT MARSHAL AS A MOVE-IN AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!
*screaming my head off*


----------



## J087

GRACIE IS HEREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## monochrom3

Finished the lighthouse and built the police station.

Also, Dizzy moved in. Meh, this is what I get for loading the mayor instead of doing the villager reset trick. At least he could be a villager to be cycled.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

In Lilycove, I adopted Ankha!  Also, last night I got a bingo and won a snowboard.

In Eterna, I adopted Winnie this morning, and I finally paid off that darn lighthouse. Nookling Junction became T&T Mart, and I got Kicks.


----------



## Xanarcah

Marina finally moved out! : D Now i just have to get Bonbon out for my friend and I can finally reset Maximus!


----------



## Saranghae

Got a perfect cherry so now I'll be starting my grove


----------



## Miss Renee

I paid off my tent! woooooooo


----------



## Saranghae

FINALLY got a police station request!!!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Caught my first coelacanth, now I have all the fish until March! I also paid off my home loan. <3


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Bam decided he wanted to move out, and I accidentally asked him to stay. I needed him to move out so I can put some projects down. Built another snowman for the bingo numbers. The Jingle item of the day was the piano, again. I'm going to need to get most of the series from other people, I've mostly had the festive trees.
Chevre is still ill, but it looks like she'll be fine soon.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I CAUGHT THE OARFISH! Finally. 18 days of trying.


----------



## Summ3rain

My best bud Erik gave me his picture!


----------



## nocturneequuis

I got my dream code, finally got the home loan paid off for my second character and got into even more debt with my home loan for the first. That's the way it goes... And now I'm off to do beetle farming~! Also I got a badge for playing so much... >>


----------



## Lecsy

Lobo finally requested a zen garden!  And my paths are almost done~


----------



## Marsupial

I got Graham to move out, finally!!!


----------



## alicooper

I did the daily shopping/planting and a few errands online~


----------



## Ras

All the wrong villagers are asking to move!  First it was Skye, and now Fauna!  Over in my other town, Jitters asked to move.  I know for most people that would be easy, but he's one of my starters and a friend.

In Mirage, I placed and paid off the cafe.  Will debut tomorrow, and then I will update my dream address and beg for people to visit it.  I also built a perfect snowman, who was slain by said cafe.  Went to my other town and completed a bingo, getting the ski lift.

In Pangola, I have become disatisifed with it in comparison to Mirage.  I'm giving it a pretty drastic makeover.  I hope it comes out on the other side as pleasing to me.  One big change was getting rid of my alternating yellow and red roses.  It looked like ketchup and mustard.  Now, it's red and white.  Also, I had trees touching the paths.  In my new town, I have learned that I prefer a buffer--flowers right next to the path, then trees on the next row in an orderly fashion.  That has made the segment near my house look a lot better.

I told myself I should pick one area to work on and not move on until I'm done there, but I've made little changes all over the map.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Got construction going for the Dream Suite! I was able to pay it off selling the beetles that I caught last night.


----------



## Xanarcah

I lost my awesome turnip price because I was dumb and made a mistake TTing. xD; 

I'd had it since Nov 13th, so 36 days. Waaaay longer than I ever thought I'd have it. 

Ohwell, what can you do? At least I made a toooon of bells and helped others to make a ton of bells also. And now I can finally move on in my main town! I've had a huge line of villagers I need to move in that have just been waiting and waiting. o:


----------



## Saranghae

Melba requested the flower arch!!! So happy!


----------



## Ras

Did the PWP trick and nobody pinged me.  Turned out they had to give me the "take a break" message.  Tried it again and Fauna asked for a fairytale streetlight.  I started it by her house, and I guess that'll influence me to make the town hall fairytale.  I have three normals, so they should be happy (not that they really care).


----------



## Itachi

Fang sent me his pic! ^___^ as a thanks to coming to his birthday/giving him a fancy tux.


----------



## Saranghae

Just got Gulliver for the third time this week and also got Katie twice???


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Chevre gave me her picture for giving her medicine while she was ill. I think that's the second time I've got it from her. I also made a snowmama, I was trying for a snowboy.

On a slightly different note, I've found something that annoys me a little. New villagers seem to instantly become friends with you, Phoebe is acting like we've known each other for ages when she moved in about two days ago. She even mentioned something that happened before she moved in.


----------



## Pixlplume

3 Snowmen in my town now, and it was Chief's birthday in Pacaland!


----------



## (Alice)

An awesome person who saw I was seeking Bob messaged me out of the blue, offering him for free! I had just gotten Goose to move out, finally, which made room just in time. I'm psyched. I now have 5/10 dream villagers.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I made my first snowmam and got the ice floor and wall. I also got Rolf's pic, but it's a duplicate.


----------



## JaeJae

Another perfect snowboy.. and build a yellow bench


----------



## Hyoon

From my cycling town, I was able to giveaway two popular villagers today~ c:


----------



## mewmew34

Quite a bit today.  Club LOL opened and I got my first emotion on both my characters, I got my first Bingo on the Snowman bingo game, I caught my first Stringfish, I picked up another legit painting for the Museum, and Shampoodle has started construction.  Had both my characters go in and dance a while, too.  They both got to dance with Shrunk and Tank.


----------



## gingerbread

I started re-pathing my town, got the adorable bunny Genji, and the best thing - got a perfect town!!!!! ^_^


----------



## StarMayor

I finally found out all the information to what my animals wanted for Toy Day and I also managed to build a Snowmam. I've nearly got all the Ice Furniture now.


----------



## Cascade

Finally Lolly suggested  the fairy tale bench


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Hazu said:


> Finally Lolly suggested  the fairy tale bench



I've had that PWP for a while now. 

Stitches moved in today, I did some good deeds for villagers.


----------



## Miss Renee

I finally got perfect town status!!


----------



## juneau

Built the Flower Clock! One of my most anticipated PWPs.

Also, Able Sisters *finally *stocked the Blue Pom Pom hat! I've been waiting for it since it started to snow. It's not really an accomplishment but I love my new Blue Pom Pom hat.


----------



## Improv

I finally settled down in my new village! Was a busy day getting everything set up and I caught nearly half of my bug encyclopedia (since I restarted with the date of June 14, wanted it on my little town pass card c: )


----------



## Boidoh

I hope that I kicked out Charlie for good since she is in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Dica

Finally created my 4th character.


----------



## Amnesia

Finished putting paths down at the town tree and near my house. I'm so proud of it ; v ;


----------



## Anya

I paid off my house expansion loan and the money for a cobblestone bridge! 

But when I tried to build another bridge, I put it in the wrong spot by accident sobs


----------



## Sleepy

I finally got Simon's Pic today


----------



## Cascade

collected all fossils in museum


----------



## ichigo

I saw Gracie and passed my first fashion check.   I also payed off my final home loan.


----------



## Kahzel

Paid the statue fountain Francine asked me to do, removed almost every tree stump i had from cutting every tree, planted my perfect cherry plantation (48 trees, for a full inventory of 9 fruit baskets) and planted 20 cedars (which turned out to be not enough at all for what i wanted)


----------



## Freezingcake

I made a new town tune completely on my own! I had been working on it for a while too... I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Tropicana

I was tt-ing to make Rocco move out and Cobb pinged me ( it's never Rocco u_u). I actually let him go ( He was one of my original villagers and I already had his pic) and started resetting for a new one. After my third reset, I got Maple!! I could not believe, seriously, out of all the possible villagers I found her! She used to be my bestie in Wild World. I am so happy


----------



## jvgsjeff

Tabby suggested an illuminated clock, I got the Village Gardener (silver) badge from Phineas, and I now have most of the ice set from Snowmam.


----------



## Jellieyz

T&T Emporium opened today! Was so happy, bought a blue argyle sweater cuz I love them. Cousteau is finally moving out too! Made me happy but there's always a part of him in my heart.


----------



## Static Spark

Oof.. Olivia just destroyed some of my perfect orange trees and orange cosmos (1 black, uggg now I only have two), but I quite like the placement, so I guess I'll save XD sigh


----------



## gingerbread

Completed my final fashion check, and my T.I.Y started it's upgrade to T&T Emporium >u<


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I made an extremely perfect snowboy.


----------



## Brendino

Not so much an accomplishment, but Gloria finally told me that she's moving out later this week. And on the same day, Whitney was in my campsite, and agreed to move in! I'll still be at 9 villagers after the swap, but at least I'm getting rid of one of my least favorite villagers I've ever had move in.


----------



## Amnesia

I have gotten Mitzi (Thanks to Willow <3) and my Nook's Cranny is upgrading x) Yeah it's not that big of an accomplishment but hey, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## monochrom3

Built a water pump and got the Village Gardener badge.

I finally decided to start working on my town after a long delay. I still lack PWPs I want to build(metal bench, brick bridge, windmill and tower) but I've been planting and cutting trees for my town layout. My goal is at least get my town 60% done.

EDIT: Flora just requested the metal bench!


----------



## jolokia

Got access to the final golden house exterior (at least I think there's 5, right?) My Theme was Quirky, which in practice just meant throwing a pile of gyroids, drip pails, moai heads and lab benches into two rooms. Assuming those golden bits are permanently accessible now, I can finally sort my house out to look decent again. I won't be using them anyway, I just wanted to be able to say I'd done it.


----------



## Farobi

I actually got a perfect town.

Wut.


----------



## monochrom3

Built a metal bench, a windmill and a solar panel. Also planted moar trees and cut the unneeded ones.

While building my town, I'm also aiming for perfect town, 'cuz why not.


----------



## Stitched

Second blue pansy popped up today.  Now I just need purple pansies and orange tulips, and I'll have every hybrid.
I'm also doing a lot of work on my house, but I need a lazy camper so I can make more money, haha.


----------



## oath2order

Four minutes before I have to leave for work, Tutu suggested the metal bench.

15 PWPs left and I need a cranky in my town.


----------



## Candy83

I planted 1.2 million worth of turnips (sold @ 100 each). Last week's were 109 each and sold @ 419 each. I didn't invest anywhere near that amount.

I also set down a lot of paths. I welcomed two visitors. And I may be up for more stuff.


----------



## monochrom3

Got the silver can and the perfect town rating!


----------



## Squeaky

I got Rosie from a very kind cycler, but I screwed up plot resetting and her house is in a terrible spot.  So happy but so sad. ;_;


----------



## KCourtnee

nothing


----------



## Pixlplume

I only thing I really did was buy Turnips for the week.
Hopefully things pay off. Too busy playing every other game in my house.


----------



## oath2order

Oh, and I bought 1,700 turnips.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For 91 bells each.


----------



## oath2order

Out of the blue, Joey suggested the Tire Toy PWP to me.

I got the rest of the Santa outfit.

It's been successful.


----------



## Xanarcah

Got Frank to ping me, so once he moves out I can move Static into his place. : D

And moved Beau out of my other town. 

I think I'm also at the 525mil mark~


----------



## Mia1013

Got Rooney in my town <3 

Goldie suggested I get a police station (Finally!)

Completed my black rose garden!

Need to sell perfect peaches! PM me if I can visit a town with any fruit but peaches!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Saving over 250,000,000 Bells.


----------



## Saranghae

Been trading a bunch of my unused stuff for DLC that I've always wanted


----------



## Julum

I got rid of all trees that don't grow fruit in my town today.


----------



## Cascade

build the Cafe :3


----------



## Ras

Somehow, I lost my text document with all of my Toy Day info.    And to try to remember the file name, I created a new text document on my desktop.  Then, I found the spot where desktop stuff goes in my backup, and it had just backed up the blank file I created.    I hope I can get the info again.

I do remember Gala's, though.  She told me she wants food to give to the less fortunate.  Aww, what a sweet kid.

Edit: it seems the game is happy to help procrastinators.  The animals are all giving their hints right off the bat right now.

Edit 2: Yay, Windows has a Restore Previous Versions function and my file is back, albeit from two days ago.  But, better than nothing.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Finally got all my hints. I don't know what kind of item Bam wants as I cannot find him, but I know exactly what everyone else wants. 
Also stopped Graham moving out, hopefully I can get Roscoe out soon enough.


----------



## MacH

Not much today, but I did get Skye's picture rather unexpectedly this afternoon! 

I'm thinking I should probably try to focus on putting together the 'gift list' for my villagers for tomorrow (I think I've memorised most of them, but half my villagers want umbrellas so I have to remember which colours they wanted specifically. :U )


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I finished my secondary path with water around it.

Got 3 tiara hairs

Completed the last gracie check

: D


----------



## juneau

Fang was in my campsite... while I was resetting for a good plot of land for the previous camper. 
At least I did get a good place for Chevre to build her house after.


----------



## momayo

I FOUND SNAKE IN MY CAMPSITE
AND I HAD SPACE IN MY VILLAGE

I'm really really pumped and excited! I can't believe this happened --- AGAIN, after Pietro. aaaaaaahh
So, uh. That's all..


----------



## Pixlplume

Hosted a turnip sale in my town!
Thank you so much to everyone who visited! Have over 3 million bells in my bank account now! Yay, I can finally afford an upstairs XD

Also got Tiara Hair as a tip, thank you guys! 
Also Doc wanted to move. NOPE.


----------



## Byngo

I demolished a useless bench.


----------



## Libra

_Finally_ completed my museum's art collection! YAY!!!


----------



## oath2order

Finally got a day off with nothing to do.

Caught the Football Fish, Sea Butterfly, Bitterling, Tuna, Sea Cucumber, Sweet Shrimp, Snow Crab, Turban Shell, Clam, Red King Crab, Oarfish, Blowfish

Basically, the backlog of fish I never caught up until now >.>

Unlocked the Statue Fountain.


----------



## CamelotHannah

the emporium opened..but i voided Fang on accident. I didnt want him, but im sad he went to the void.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Flurry moved in.
Mira placed her plot in a great place.
I finally got my 100% approval rating after resetting my town on the 24th.
Currently paying off my 2nd mortgage, not including down payment.


----------



## Kahzel

got to complete the Styracosaurus and one of the small fossils. Now i'm only 2 fossils from completing them all, i only need the Triceratops chest and the rightmost small fossil. Also paid the Reset Center.

A kinda slow day so far.


----------



## Byngo

Lunatic said:


> I demolished a useless bench.



I replaced it with a better bench! c:


----------



## Yui Z

I bought a statue from Redd's tent which I'm pretty sure is real too xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Rather aptly there is a sale on in the department store tonight. I'm also trying to find out if anyone is wanting to move. Graham wanted to move today but I stopped him. Smug is one of my favourite personalities, I want to find someone I like even more than him before letting him go. Since I don't have a snooty in my town, my next random move in would probably be one of them (I'll be down to eight next time someone moves unless I get a good camper).
Other than that nothing much has happened in the last couple of days, mostly because I haven't played as much.


----------



## Gizmodo

Cleared out my town which has made me not want to reset, ive fallen in love with my town again 
invited Bluebear to move in!


----------



## Ras

What do you mean by clearing it out?  You got rid of trees and flowers, or got rid of some PWPs?  I'm deleting some PWPs and reworking the plants in my original town because I like my new town so much better now.  I want to get the love back for my original.  The difference for me is that in the original town, I didn't plan to path, so I just put PWPs down where I thought they looked good.  When I decided to do paths, the paths had to be weird to account for PWPs.  In my new town, I ran paths to all the houses and then started landscaping and putting down PWPs.  It's much more orderly and neat.  But, I'm hoping my original town will get there.  To that end, I am having an illuminated arch right in front of my train station demolished.  It leads to a little town square I made with a fountain in the middle and another illuminated arch on the other end, but everyone who comes into my town gets confused, thinking that's the path into town.  Every single person.  I'm tired of it, so that's the area I'm trying to rework.


----------



## Koij

I finally got 100 % on the survey for my development permit. Tortimer came to visit me as well; so I'll get to go to the island tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to doing that.


----------



## jolokia

Restocked my medals after buying way too many fancy-colored wetsuits over the Christmas period. Elite Ore-Hunter has a ridiculously huge payoff for time spent: 15 medals per four minute session when playing solo? yes please.

And Bertha's asked to move on the first. I said yes. Anyone know someone who wants a blue hippo villager?..


----------



## Byngo

I demolished yet another bench, and will be replacing it with a better looking one.


----------



## Gizmodo

I have begun building the illuminated arch where Freya's home used to be 





Freya's home is the top of the triangle of houses..


----------



## Grunge

12/27
fished/bug hunted on the island for 400k in bells.
built irregular snow boy.
got a blue pansy.
got a statue from redd that wasnt fake.

furthering my study on snow storms being super growth for grass coverage.


----------



## momayo

Most of the paths are finally complete. There are still lots of empty places and over-crowded ones, I haven't gotten around to planning orchards and gardens and somesuch. I plan on farming beetles so I can complete donations for the lighthouse sometime tonight. 

Oh! And I finally completed my village roster c: 4 sheep, 3 rabbits, 2 horses, and 1 teddy bear. Yess.


----------



## Gizmodo

I reset for Bluebears plot 
Paid off the illuminated heart


----------



## Byngo

I'm going to demolish my flower arch and replace it with an illuminated arch to math the holiday look. c:


----------



## Saranghae

Puddles moved in, which I thought would be good but I was so so so so wrong.
Basically I finally got rid of Gabi who had the worst house location ever (RIGHT in front of my cafe in the middle of my path) and I invited Puddles to move in and guess where she moved in? The. Exact. Same. Spot.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Twiggy is moving out on 31st, but apart from that not much has happened today.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I got the pyramid suggested. ~ Thanks Zell, who also suggested the sphinx 2 days ago. o: 
I've asked Fuchsia, my final deer into my town, to place her plot tomorrow morning.
Moved a ton of flowers about and started fixing the gaps and odd bits in my bushes. 
Caught some more island bugs to pay for my lighthouse PWP ~ which has been delayed a couple days as I needed to stick some temporary street lights about to help place Fuchsia. ~ as my last villager tried 15 times to move in front of my house and as often tried in certain parts of my paths so hopefully this'll guide her into the patch I want her quicker.


----------



## DarkRose407

Well...today Alice moved into my town by Sly and I spent a good amount of time organizing my flowers. I also went to the island for the first time(a lot of times). I paid off my fence project to help create hybrids. Also Sly continuously tried to pawn his tape deck off to me(He had already made me replace it for him once before be bought a new one), but I kept denying because I already own one, but I bought it anyway because he wouldn't ask for anything else...

I also spent wayy too much time looking for Cookie everyone and found her in the fossil exhibit in the museum...I was also running from Chops


----------



## Perry15

I got Rhonda as a camper and convinced her to move in!! I'm still looking for Merengue but I guess she'll do just fine. Completed refurbishing the Rococo Set and Aurora is moving in tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## irisubunny

i got coco to move in yay


----------



## Koij

I went to the island for the first time and caught a lot of new fish and bugs, which later earned me tons of bells. It's a goldmine.


----------



## Ras

Grunge said:


> furthering my study on snow storms being super growth for grass coverage.



I have a patch that regrew rapidly because of snow.  A visitor walked on the spot when it was first growing back, so it went back to bare.  But, a couple of days of not walking on it, and it is almost totally back.  It's been bare a long time.


----------



## ichigo

I saw Gracie and passed my 2nd fashion check. I was away from home so I couldn't look up what clothes were "modern", so I just wore my oval shades since that was the only one I remembered. She passed me at least and gave me a cow shirt.
Katie was also in my town and I took her to my father's town when I got back. A few days ago I got another Merengue's pic.

I got Pokemon X for Christmas, so I haven't accomplished much lately.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Changed my town flag and my town tune, and got my approval rating up to 69%.


----------



## Omfa

Bought the 7-11 set. Remodeled my main room after the set.


----------



## Hype

I put down a bunch of patterns on my ground.


----------



## Amphibian

I managed to get the full Flower Set from my cycle town... was a major pain in the ass since there were over 2000 weeds.


----------



## Farobi

Built a Tulip Topiary.
Landscaped a bit.
Visit my dream address please 

- - - Post Merge - - -

4900-3317-6827


----------



## Ras

Everybody hates Harry because he has such unfortunate looks, but he is the one who suggested a lighthouse.  Thanks, m'man!  I will walk my map tonight to pick a good spot.

I've been playing in my second town since a few days before Thanksgiving.  I looked in my activity log and I am already up to 100 hours!  This is on top of the hundreds of hours (haven't looked in a while, but probably nearing 1000) in my original town!

Spent most of the evening giving mayor B's inventory to mayor A in preparation of buying turnips for the first time in this town.  It's only fitting, since mayor B's inventory has been clogged with mayor A's stuff for a month due to turnip buying (but, to be fair, mayor A *is* providing the seed money).


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I got Diana in my camp! But I don't want her (bye bye snooty diana)


----------



## Merelfantasy

I finally caught the horsehair crab!!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Oh and I moved out Opal (cries of joy) and got Cally


----------



## JaeJae

Built another fountain and Fang suggested Zen bell. Also found Merengue camping in my old town. Took her in str8 away, I know some people might want her


----------



## DragonKeeper422

Went to the island last night and caught a bunch of beetles to sell. And Klaus moved, so I'm wondering what new villager I will get next ^^


----------



## Gizmodo

Bluebear moved in first new villager since July 
fetched another person for Muffy to have a meeting with, shes such a mafia gangster
paid off the flower bed project
Did a petition for Stinky
Built a perfect Snowdad


----------



## Videovamp

Had Tangy as a camper in my town and lost my fishing rod to her (rebought in another town)
Earned enough bells to pay off my fountain
Had Lucy move her boxes in
Built a perfect Snowboy by accident


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Biskit put his house in the middle of my path.
Changed my hair colour again, red this time.
Paid off my fountain.


----------



## Pathetic

Julian put a terrible plot.
I was able to fix my flowers into x shapes so they can breed.
Fixed up my towns paths and finished my illuminated heart.


----------



## Megan.

Fuchsia finally requested the picnic PWP! c:
..Now all I need is the bus stop!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I changed the town ordinance so I can create some golden roses. Did it today cause with all the falling snow, I wont risk my flowers to much. 
Also did some remodelling and updated the dreamtown thingy. 
Also, I really am starting to like Cousteau.


----------



## chocobeann

Finally got my development permit! yaaay~~ ^^


----------



## Libra

Got the water pump suggested.


----------



## ellemacc

Got Club Tortimer and caught two sharks and a rainbow stag. Not that bad, I guess.


----------



## TerryMartin

Finally unlocked the Vacation island along with Garden Shop.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got the flower Arch suggested, should be nice ^^


----------



## DarkRose407

Barold suggested the Police Station ALREADY! I haven't even gotten the Dream Suite yet! I also saw Frita's house and got instantly jealous by the food items. Oh and Chops is putting his ego into gardening and hasn't upset anyone all day today! *knock on wood*


----------



## Jinglefruit

I stole some 160 flowers from island tours today. ~ got all my violets and then assorted others. ~ Still need 40 of a lot of common flowers, but since the beautiful ordinance my villagers have helped a lot.

Shifted some more flowers about. Bruce, Lopez and Deirdre now share a large violet garden, ~ Lopez matching his yellow on white stripe, Deirdre has her white ring, surrounded by purple and Bruce currently has all the blue ones dumped at his end, awaiting PWP and then I'll sort incorporating some yellows to his. 

Got the balloon arch suggested by Erik.

Finally got the New Years noodles ~ had everything else from TTers.

And got 3 more numbers crossed off my Snowbingo. ~ and all 3 were in a line! So 1 more left to get already. =D


----------



## Ras

Grr.  Two days in a row, my 3DS shut down while I was using it.  Yesterday, I got the red light but ignore it, figuring I had a little time.  It died in five minutes.  Fortunately, a friend had recently visited, so I didn't lose much.  Tonight, I set the 3DS aside and didn't see the red light come on.  I was just picking it up when it died.  I had recently returned from the island with a bunch of flowers, had updated my dream, so I should be mostly okay.  But, somewhere in there, Fauna had suggest a flower bed.    I hope that didn't disappear.

Looks like I need a replacement battery.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Villager of Honor badge for playing 500 hours.


----------



## Saranghae

I got the jungle gym suggestion, but Pekoe left and I had no idea


----------



## AnimalCrosserTom126

I got a third Peewee's pic in town today. Also got Sterling's pic over the weekdays. Overall, I have about 30 pics I got from residents.


----------



## JellyBeans

Urm, I pathed my entire town, payed off the down payment, did some tweeter glitchin', found Rolf's plot and invited Pashmina in. Not a bad day's work.


----------



## Alienfish

Completing bug encyclopedia. Got the snail today so wooo.

catching some fall fish, preventing villagers from moving.. yea xD


----------



## Gizmodo

I could literally cry of happiness
in August i began a park area, with water well, hot spring, outdoor chair, benches etc
i always wanted the picnic blanket but never got it ;_;
was thinking about it and i walk past Muffy and she suggests it finally!!

Also im paying off the flower arch


----------



## Stitched

Later on I'm going to retry the diving trick to get more PWP's so that I can do more around my town.  But it takes so long x___x

I got a lot donated to my museum from the ocean diving tho~


----------



## ThomasNLD

Rearranging stuff, buying some additional gorgeous furniture for my 2nd character. 
Selling useless stuff from inventory of 2nd character. 
Trying to make hybrids, failing miserably. I changed the ordinance for one day to little (I think) and my black roses never got changed to gold after watering them with the golden watering can. So now when its bad weather, I`ll have to try it again. If the next day is dry, I will have water an ENORMOUS amount of flowers and I really don`t want to....


----------



## Megan.

I finally finished my cafe in my second characters house. = w =


Spoiler












On to my bath house!


----------



## ichigo

Today I didn't do much other than give Bob his birthday present and daily chores, but yesterday I got Don Resetti's pic and finished paying off my pyramid. I also sold a bunch of stuff and moved my ice/snowman room from the basement to the first floor.


----------



## acnlcutie

Well yesterday I traded two of my original villagers for Lolly and Ankha! Then today I bought Stitches from someone. I can't believe my luck! <3


----------



## L. Lawliet

I started my 50's diner in the museum exhibit. i also found out biff is moving. already got a dude wanting him. i also made the beginning of my park.


----------



## TerryMartin

Visited another town to sell my Turnips, and Payed off my bridge PWP.
Now trying to get a shark or whatever i keep seeing at the Island.


----------



## Hot

I got rid of all my weeds (Was TT-ing a little bit too much to get rid of some villagers) and finished my paths.


----------



## StaticTheSquirrel

started to place a rainbow tulip garden..


----------



## aetherene

TTed and got the Egg Set. That was a pain, but less so than doing Festivale.

Also completed the Gracie collection of clothes and ordered them in my locker from Winter clothes to the Sale ones.


----------



## monochrom3

Got the golden can and 4 badges.


----------



## Yui Z

I FINALLY completed my cafe hehe ^-^ now I just need to finish the rest of the house and I'll update my dream town... I'm still unsure about what wallpaper to use for my kitchen and bathroom though T.T


----------



## onemaartje

How can you make paths? 
Anyone with paths that will open their town for me?
Kinda curious.


----------



## Gizmodo

Finally found a new fossil!!
only 2 to go


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

~ Got le sexi elmer
~ Got le sexi rolf
~ FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY finished my flower path for the above bit of my town before you hit the river ^~^


----------



## momayo

My trees are growing along fine! I'm putting up a bit of a lemon grove in front of my house that kind of shields it from the road that runs alongside it. There's also another grove, this time bamboo, near the top part of my village that I'm planning on making into some kind of zen/meditation area. I wish my villagers would suggest more PWPs, but we'll get there. Somehow. -___-


----------



## Flinn

weeds weeds and fishing ._.


----------



## Farobi

*ROCKET IS MOVING!!!!* :]
Kyle suggested the Stonehedge


----------



## Gizmodo

Following Muffy's request of the Picnic Blanket
Stitches has just requested the hammock
i also prevented Stitches from moving


----------



## Ras

That little vermin Marshal sold me a fake wistful painting.  It was "oh, so close to his heart."  Yeah.  Now it's oh, so close to the landfill.


----------



## irisubunny

Ras said:


> That little vermin Marshal sold me a fake wistful painting.  It was "oh, so close to his heart."  Yeah.  Now it's oh, so close to the landfill.



hahaha

today i pushed coco into a pitfall


----------



## Farobi

Fuchsia moved in in a good spot without me doing the reset trick


----------



## Ras

missbunnehful said:


> hahaha
> 
> today i pushed coco into a pitfall



And I hit Flora with a net!  It was so sad, though, because we were having a moment.  She was sitting on my bench, and I was trying to talk to her.  Too far away, hit her, and she got the shocked emotion.  But, I sat down, and she closed her eyes while beaming, so I think we're good.


----------



## monochrom3

Did a major pathing(around 80% of my town).
Placing paths can be quite frustrating sometimes since the tiles occassionally misplace themselves, but I endured that and spent quite a time where I could use it to interact with villagers instead.


----------



## Bacon-san

Planted new hybrid gardens. Got a bingo and made a perfect Snowman. Saharah gave me a Playroom Floor and a Backgammon Wall.


----------



## Minties

Spruced up the last bit of my pathing and had to move QR codes between my 4 characters so I could have space for outfits! Finally decided to use QR code outfits again, so happy :3 Updated my dream finally


----------



## JellyBeans

I built and paid off a second bridge (it'll be so much easier to get around town tomorrow!) and received 11 letters in the mail..


----------



## L. Lawliet

I got a golden slingshot.


----------



## Gizmodo

Built a perfect snowboy! hardest one to make i think
i always ended up making a perfect snowmam or dad instead


----------



## Born2BWild

Built a Snowmam, caught a Napoleonfish for the museum on the island, visited a few towns, and restyled my hair at a friend's Shampoodle (haven't unlocked it in my town yet).


----------



## Ras

First day of TIY in my second town, and Labelle had a crown, so I bought it from her and then from TIY.  So, I'm good on the financial requirement and just have to wait 30 days for Gracie checks (cue "buying from the catalog doesn't count" in 3, 2...   If it doesn't, I'm sure I can spend 70,000 in 30 days).  

Just four more expansions on my house and I can start interior decorating in earnest.

Flora recommended an illuminated heart, and I found a couple of places for it.  I think my third choice will probably make the most sense.  I wish it was 3x1 instead of 2x1, would expand the placement possibilites for me.  At any rate, I am demoing a bench so I have to wait until tomorrow to get placement previews.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got the golden shovel.
My golden furniture set is coming along nicely, I finally got some new items after trading in golden ore. 
Placed the gorgeous set in my 2nd characters house, its looks.... gorgeous. (ahem)
Did some requests. Took out some ugly furniture from Simons house and told him not to move. His house is in a great spot and he is awesome. 
Tomorrow I go shopping for nice plants for both my main characters house and my 2nd characters house. 
Also going to make some money this week. To make sure I don`t end up short when Gracie sells new furniture in spring (?).
Maybe I`m also gonig to design some shirts, I`m not sure yet.


----------



## Born2BWild

Update: I changed by town tune to the chorus of "Centerfold" by The J. Geils Band.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Born2BWild said:


> Update: I changed by town tune to the chorus of "Centerfold" by The J. Geils Band.



Thats....just....awesome....


----------



## Stitched

Finally planning areas of my map out *____*  built a new PWP to help one blank area.  
Except Sterling built his house actually one space in front of the ramp to the beach.  I don't really mind but come ON there's so much blank space!  Build somewhere else!


----------



## .Lovely.Lolita.

Bubbles finally requested a fairy-tale bridge today! My goal is to have a town till of fairy-tale structures, so this brings me one step closer. Yay. Now all I need is the clock and police station.

I finished funding the stone tablet today, so I can destroy and rebuild my two bridges starting tomorrow.

I also played games with Shep, who's residing in my igloo. I lost a lot of bells to him, but I had fun anyway!

Besides that, I refurbished random furniture and just goofed off in general. XD


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I passed my second fashion check. Getting the emporium will take forever...


----------



## dizzy bone

I delivered a present to Genji for Shari and Genji gave me his picture *u* this is my 3rd villager pic


----------



## Espurr96

Made some new friends, asked Tom Nook to expand my home (I got the the game 3 days ago), and well technically that was yesterday. So today I'm gonna work on building structures.....that is if I get my permit >.<


----------



## Xela

Finally finished upgrading my main home!


----------



## Farobi

Bianca suggested the Metal Bench.

yes Yes YES


----------



## J087

Second fashion check, COMPLETED


----------



## Alpha-152

Renee is unpacking her boxes and monique bought a piece of land. Coco spread her fashion trend around the village, coco, moe and rory are now wearing the same thing 

Peanut suggested metal bench. Asked tom nook for a second floor. Payed off my campsite village project. my orange trees have sprouted fruit


----------



## Alienfish

Got my golden net finally, and prevented Zell from moving lol.

Need to TT to november now though for my last fishes and the spiny lobster(last diving thing is marach/april only so gonna wait on that one, also the spiny changes rarity from very rare to rare in october .. but my fishes are november so yeah)


----------



## JellyBeans

Celebrated bridge completion and built campsite. (so obviously got my permit), got a bingo, donated my first art to the museum, wrote letters to villagers and uh did some favours. Not much~

oh and invited moe in and found zell's plot.


----------



## Sidewalk

Just when I thought I've a terrible day when Pietro move in,  Apple give me her pic!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Bruce requested the Police Station. :3


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Bruce requested the Police Station. :3


Luckyy


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> Luckyy



In most of my towns, my villagers have always seemed to request the Police Station early.
Now I have the painstaking choice of whether to choose Booker or Copper. 
Also, this is why Bruce is one of my favourite villagers. 


I payed off the yellow bench project. :>
This isn't much of an achievement, something cute, actually, but yesterday I was told to bring Dora to Flurry's house. Apparently Flurry was worried about her crossword and Dora was very concerned, it was adorable, and I got a nice prize from Flurry.


----------



## SamPlaysAC

Well today my sister moved into my brand new town! Still gotta do that satisfaction thing to be the mayor tho


----------



## Gummysaur

I don't get the satisfaction thing, since I'm not mayor. My sister got it in like 2 days though? xD

I set up a wind turbine and I paid off my home loan


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> In most of my towns, my villagers have always seemed to request the Police Station early.
> Now I have the painstaking choice of whether to choose Booker or Copper.
> Also, this is why Bruce is one of my favourite villagers.
> 
> 
> I payed off the yellow bench project. :>
> This isn't much of an achievement, something cute, actually, but yesterday I was told to bring Dora to Flurry's house. Apparently Flurry was worried about her crossword and Dora was very concerned, it was adorable, and I got a nice prize from Flurry.



BOOKER. BOOOOOOKERRRR <3 Booker <333


----------



## monochrom3

Retweaked my paths, now it has lesser trees but more patches(which idk what PWPs to be added into those patches).

I want to build a PWP but Isabelle keeps recommending bad places for the PWPs ._.


----------



## Ras

Someone was kind enough to take Hippeaux, so I TT'd him into boxes and then TT'd back to the present.  In a completely unexpected occurrence, Gracie was in town for my first fashion check!  Hokey smokeys!  Sporty, and I passed.  Had everything I needed in my inventory.  I'm just really stunned, because TIY just opened a few days ago.  Also, the couple days of TTing caused my new bushes to grow and my yellow bench to be demoed instantly, so now I can order the illuminated heart and it'll be installed when I get up to buy turnips!  Just a suddenly fantastic night.  Maybe a little angel is watching over me since I didn't void Hippeaux!  

Then again, guess I'll skip turnips until I find a tenth villager!


----------



## DarkRose407

Well today Nooklings is under construction as well is Kicks, I paid off the dream suite and got 2 badges for diving! Also Clyde moved in and  he lives right next to me and made it so I had to cut down quite a few trees so I could see his house. I lso organized all the flowers that piled up by Robin's house!


----------



## Anya

Bud requested a lighthouse, and I got straight to building it. <33 Plus I finally made a second character and I gave her an adorable outfit. On the downside, two of my hybrids wilted 'cause I was too lazy to water them yesterday  Lesson learned!


----------



## 1wildcat1

I got Julian, for a million bells AND placed him in the right spot


----------



## Holla

Marshal moved in by surprise. He's a cutie, but I'm not all about the hype over him. Anyways once Filbert comes along I'm giving him the boot! I love Filbert more.


----------



## 1wildcat1

Holla said:


> Marshal moved in by surprise. He's a cutie, but I'm not all about the hype over him. Anyways once Filbert comes along I'm giving him the boot! I love Filbert more.



Could I have him when you get Filbert?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I finished my Yellow Bench project, Roscoe decided he's moving out on the 10th, which is great and I'm starting to build the Lighthouse.


----------



## Ras

A few times in the past, I had tried to catch bugs on a tour that didn't involve catching bugs, and Lloid didn't have a net.  So, I gave up.  Tried again tonight, on the Scavenger tour mainly, and caught TONS of out of season fish and a few bugs.  I started playing this second copy in late November, so I missed a lot.  I have really filled in some gaps.  More fish than bugs, unfortunately, but I'll take it.


----------



## momayo

My main road leading to town looks okay c: Also I finally planted some bushes! Except, I'm going to need a lot more


----------



## Jinglefruit

Yesterday I finally went to the island with the sole purpose of getting all the bugs/fish I had ignored and needed for the museum ~ getting me another fish badge in the process. Still have a long way to go though as I never bothered with them while I was TTing up the the correct date. =.=; 
I also built a Well in town and had Stonehenge suggested. Then started clearing dig spots that had collected everywhere ~ and pulled up the clovers that were in my way.
Planted another 30 odd bushes and then most of them died <_<; and made Fauna/Fuchsia's garden much nicer.
Today is Beaus turn to have his garden dug up and sorted. :3


----------



## Dask

I got Frita's picture about an hour ago! 
Finished two Pokemon Sprites for designs/shirts. Houndoom & Whimsicott.


----------



## Hot

I finally got another camper (On Saturday) in what seems like forever. Also finished 3 path sets and a requested sweater.


----------



## jolokia

Blue rose on my beach this morning. YES. MY LIFE'S AMBITION HAS BEEN ACHIEVED. I HAVE GROWN A BLUE ROSE FROM SCRATCH. 

...Why did I even want this blue rose, my whole town is themed black and orange.


----------



## JaeJae

Kid Cat's pic today! Also did plot reset for Apple. after 5 tries she moved right where I wanted to, next to Skye's house :3


----------



## Born2BWild

Finished my new fountain, working on funding the Dream Suite now. Also caught a freshwater goby for the museum, and got a couple of fortune cookie items at Nookling's.


----------



## TerryMartin

Just activated Boom Bell so now working on getting money and getting a few projects done.


----------



## ichigo

Thursday, Quillson moved out and sent me his pic in the mail. Friday, Bob sent me his after I went to his house. Then I took Katie to my father's town, which she sent me a toy camera for doing. Yesterday I found Fuchsia's house plot and Boone told me he's leaving on the 9th. I also found Gulliver. Nothing much today other than finding Astrid's lost item.


----------



## Jinglefruit

So I didn't get far with Beau's garden today in the end.
Instead I visited a friend and ended up doing island tours and chatting for hours on Skype. 
But I did get the torch PWP suggested - which I want 2 of in my campground, so there's a task for me, and I set up a lil experiment abusing the PWP celebration's ability to teleport you.


----------



## oath2order

Roscoe finally moved in. I did a few deliveries for my DLC shop. Made some decent money and placed the orders for the items that I still need to get.


----------



## Ras

I tried my hand at TT villager removal and got Chief to ping after a few tries.  Moving him to my other village.  Skyeee's getting a boyyyyfriend!  

LOL.  I don't play much in that town and all the TT made me a stranger I guess, but Chief's goodbye letter was fittingly cranky bordering on rude.


----------



## JellyBeans

Hamlet showed up in the campsite and he moved in during the 2nd conversation. Success!!


----------



## Ceres

Just finished redoing some paths and arranging new trees since I want to start landscaping my town better after seeing some really good dream towns. Paid off a fairy tale bridge in a very convenient spot (which JUST worked I think, if my new resident Felicity was one square up it wouldn't have) Excited to put my fountain back in my town square area tomorrow :3 I just unlocked the statue fountain and I really prefer it over the regular one.


----------



## FancyThat

I got a villagers picture and my town concierge gold badge. Also refurbished all the furniture I needed for my house .


----------



## Jinglefruit

I now have given all of my villagers their own gardens. Though I've tweaking still to do. And the rest of my flowers for the whole town have been sorted and are pretty much just awaiting the gardening tour to come up. :3 And it's only taken 2 more weeks than I wanted it to. xD

Also got the Geyser requested today, built a torch and tidied up almost all of my last unwanted clovers and dig spots. Town is so much more presentable now. 
Just need a few more olive shoots and 2 holly (and destroy a lamp) and then I can dig up and finish up all my bushes. :3


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Today I discovered that Astrid is moving in tomorrow. I'd forgotten that since Twiggy moved out on 31st I was down to 8. I really don't like the look of the Kangaroos although she's a little more interesting than my last snooty, Mallary.


----------



## Grunge

built perfect snowboy.
changed mules house.
did and island tour.

lackluster day really.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I built a new town and built the perfect Snowdad.
Planted a perfect apple.
As you can see, these couple achievements are groundbreaking...


----------



## Ceres

Invited Rosie to come live in my town, I'm excited! I might TT her plot in today actually.
I set up a park clock in my town square, its got flowers in the corners of a 3x3 square, with pathways in the gaps. I think I'll put statue fountains on both sides of it. Also set up a little walkway beside my cafe, I hope somebody requests a metal bench soon so that I can put it in that area too!
I tried to brainstorm some places to put my police station... I didn't like any of them :c. I like the more rustic look so I think I'll go with Booker. Though I wish I could have Copper.


----------



## Born2BWild

Discovered Spork in my campsite, dug up some new fossils, did some island tours with a few people online, and built an ALMOST perfect Snowboy. Grr.


----------



## Saranghae

Got the log bench!!


----------



## J087

THIRD FASHION CHECK!! 
Gracie's been visiting every month since I got T.I.Y.


----------



## momayo

I have stairs! As in, a stairs pattern for my path. I may have gone overboard a bit... the stairs are everywhere!

And Super T&T is expanding soon! Exciting.


----------



## Kamirose

I've caught every winter fish and deep-sea creature! Just have to wait for my single turnip to spoil so I can catch my last bugs (ants and fly).


----------



## harime

I laid down some paths, planted bushes, made more hybrids and more money c:


----------



## Tropicana

I got Marshal's pic after only 2 weeks!!!


----------



## StarMayor

Katrina finally asked if I could build her a Fortune Teller's Shop in my town, and I paid it all off in one go. So hopefully, I'll be seeing that tomorrow.


----------



## Xanarcah

ANKHA IS MOVING INTO MY TOOOOWWWNNN~! : D

The 7 Day resetting method, I do love it so~


----------



## JellyBeans

I achieved Hamlet's plot. Yay me.


----------



## Snowtyke

I found out that Portia's going to move on the 13th.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I found Lopez's plot, donated all four fossils, payed off my down payment, built a perfect snowdad again and started working towards my town development permit. :3


----------



## Jinglefruit

I finally got my last piece of the ice series. Though I'm still a long way off getting the ski and snowman sets. :S Winter may need an extension this year with how long these bingos take.

And for the 3rd day in a row Leif is selling azaleas only. <_<; The only bush type I don't need! Sort it out, Sloth.


----------



## Kanapachi

My Dotty derped hard today, she asked me for an apple because she was 'unable to shake a tree without proper shaking clothes and equipement.' There was an apple right there next to her, and a *perfect* one at that. I just brought her an orange and she took it anyway and gave me the prize. Derp Dotty the Dork, love you too.

Only thing I did today, other than night bug catching for monies.


----------



## keybug55

I finally got the train station remodel ^^ going to remodel it to Fairy-Tale


----------



## Improv

I set up my tent in a lovely little cove overlooking a small beach which contains the dock. I greeted each of my new neighbors and began working towards my first down payment. Then, I invested in some tools and purchased some new pants, a new shirt, and a new hat. I ran across the train tracks and started working on my fish encyclopedia. 

I also ran around town gathering apples, my native fruit, and sold them all to Re-Tail for a total of 4,000 bells. After paying off my down payment, I returned to get advice about the town from Isabelle (where I got a watering can). I then went around town arranging flowers to breed into hybrids and talked to my new neighbors for the remainder of the day.


----------



## oath2order

I got the zen bench  Praise da lord


----------



## harime

Ozzie moved out! *u* Thank god, he's okay but his forever smiling face and those eyes kinda scare me.


----------



## LovelySweetDream

Finally found Ruby a nice permanent home with a very nice girl, and got Skye the blue wolf and Freya the pink wolf in the same town.


----------



## Hot

I got Curly to move out, and I got Marshal's plot after I said "Okay, I'm done resetting for Marshal". I also finished my hybrid park/garden thing. If someone places their house there, though. .


----------



## Snowtyke

I claimed Chrissy and Portia decided not to move.


----------



## Akina

I traded Freya for Beau, so I've finally gotten my number one dreamie <3
I've organized flowers, build a fountain, worked on some paths, upgraded my house a bit and got the third Nook store and Club LoL on the main street c: And I've gotten my first nickname, from Coco I think, DJ O!


----------



## J087

Obtained a throne from a visiting villager.
....
...
..
..
..
.
.
.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Katrina suggested the fortune shop! Didn't even think I was close to the amount of visits. O:
And putting the last ice item in my house last night got my my gold HHA badge. :3
Built a park clock for the cafes walkway. ~ slowly working my way around town putting my PWP in while waiting for them to unlock.
And sorted 1 of my last 3 corners that needed bushes moved. Still got to get a few more for the front of my cafe and still no clue what to do with the patch infront of my town hall, but I've more than enough bushes to put there now. :S


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I invited Hamlet into my town, caught a mole cricket and donated an array of stuff to the museum.


----------



## harime

I got Fauna from the campsite. No games, just a flatout request right off the bat without doing any of the charades or rock paper scissors.

Oh well c: More items for me.


----------



## Neriifur

lighthouse suggested.  ;P

Also Drift gave me his time capsule and I opened it, because I hate him.


----------



## Hype

I got Ankha in my town but that was a day or two ago. :x


----------



## Gummysaur

Got the Emporium!


----------



## Seastar

I gave Cookie medicine for the third time. She should be better tomorrow.


----------



## louise23

got my campsite build chops has moved in


----------



## Ras

When I first did my rounds, Skye was already sitting on the bench and invited me to join her.  Then, after doing the PWP diving trick (and getting the zen streetlamp suggested), Lolly was on the bench and was pleased to have me join her.


----------



## Megan.

I finally finished my 3rd characters house. c:
Super happy~


----------



## Born2BWild

Started the museum expansion PWP, caught a new fish in an island tour, and convinced Rosie not to move.


----------



## Neriifur

Blathers asked for a second story of the museum.  I can't wait.


----------



## momayo

I got 2 villager pics! Aaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I met Hamlet, found Midge's house plot, donated my fossils, started work on the campsite PWP, I met Tortimer and I shall be visiting the island starting tomorrow.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> I met Hamlet, found Midge's house plot, donated my fossils, started work on the campsite PWP, I met Tortimer and I shall be visiting the island starting tomorrow.



You have a really cute town so far of varied villagers ^^


----------



## harime

Finished my upstairs room <3


----------



## LauraLooLaa

Got 100% Approval rating, chose a bench as a Public Works Project, Hit money rock, bought clothes, talked to villagers. Yeah, I don't do much. :L


----------



## Hot

I finally got a wet suit for the pinging trick ^_^


----------



## monochrom3

Just unlocked T&T Emporium.

I love me some Gracie outfits.


----------



## Carina

I finally built the police station


----------



## Pixlplume

My sister made a new town on Sunday.
Her villagers are: Rosie, Croque, Drift, Eunice, Puck, Colton, Frita and Amelia!
Frita's back from the dead. 

I also got the Police PWP for Finch, going to build it tomorrow, adding my first bridge to the town. :')


----------



## Neriifur

Vlad told me he's moving out and I said YES.  I'm so happy.  He was one of my most hated villagers, and the second villager asking to move out.


----------



## oath2order

I unlocked the drilling rig. Tomorrow I'm going to get the Zen Bell, the last villager-related PWP I need! 

All that's left is the Train Station and the Topiaries.


----------



## 1wildcat1

Got marshal for 10 mil! 2 more dream villagers


----------



## ichigo

Got Astrid's pic, passed my 3rd Gracie fashion check, found Muffy's plot replaced where Boone's house was up until yesterday. Both moved from my father's town, but I prefer Muffy, so I'm ok with that.


----------



## Ras

I had several deliveries to make to Flora and the last one resulted in her picture!  The first picture I've gotten in Mirage.  And as I was setting it up, she came over to visit.  Yeah, she loves me.  I think she thinks of humans as pets, though.  She has an anatomical model set up in her house (kind of like a deer head in a person's house) and she jokingly said "and here is the Greg in his natural environment" when she was over.

I wore the bandage accessory and got a lot of sympathy from my villagers.

In my other town, I said hello to Erik as he unpacked.  

I saw Marshal on main street, my first visit from a former resident.  I had been under the assumption that adopted villagers didn't do that, but now I know they do.


----------



## Hot

The police station was suggested by Marshal, and The Roost Caf? was suggested. 
Zucker's achievement: Got both Erik, Pietro and Carmen to wear his shirt.


----------



## Born2BWild

Got the museum expansion, talked to Gulliver, got a cube sculpture PWP suggestion, caught and sold a bunch of bugs and sharks on the island, and paid off my most recent home loan.


----------



## Ras

Was doing the PWP dive trick--no success, just opinion questions and the like--when Harry gave his catchphrase to Mallary.  About 20 minutes later, she says, "I think my catchphrase is getting stale."  /star-drop Shrunk emotion  

I told her it was fine so she'll be saying "southpaw" for a little while.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Finally got Simon`s picture, I was still missing that one, last one from my original ten villagers. 

Oh and I got the badge for over 500 hours spend in the village. Thats an accomplishment which leaves me with mixed emotions. 500 hours is seriously long. :\


----------



## Alearia

My cafe finished building, and while I was walking around, I found a Jacob's Ladder! Asked Isabelle, and it turns out I currently have a perfect town.


----------



## jolokia

I've got my ordnance back on Night Owl again after spending some time on Beautiful Town to get blue roses. It's kinda hard to adapt. Had some orange pansies disappear, annoying because I thought I was being careful to water them all.

My bro Egbert has gone :'( Sad, since he was my favorite starter, but he sent me his pic as a parting gift so yay. 

Someone called Gayle moved in as Bertha's replacement, landing on my favorite pattern stump (grr). She turns out to be a bright pink alligator covered in hearts... okay then.

Rudy asked me to come over for a bit, which I did; then Fuchsia sent me over to get him for her; then he pinged me to ask me for a river fish, and when I gave it to him he started complaining about seeing me too much. :\ You called _me_, dude.


----------



## Flop

Got a bunch of new bugs/fish/deep sea creatures, had Freya move in this morning, and cycled Daisy into my town today! ^-^


----------



## JellyBeans

I finally got round to drawing out my map, so I can plan out landscaping more. I managed to somehow breed a blue pansy, and I just did random stuff. I celebrated suspension bridge and paid off dream suite


----------



## BungoTheElf

BUILT A WINDMILL :'D


----------



## Neriifur

Club LoL opened up.

Obtained Phoebe today.


----------



## ichigo

I got Deena's pic and did random tasks for my villagers. Astrid requested a modern bench.


----------



## Xanarcah

Erik moved into Magnolia! Right on the first try, right in the super perfect spot next to Static, not too close to the cliff. I wish moving in my permanent villagers once I'm done cycling them would be this easy. o:


----------



## Lovely

I finally tore up all of my path, to be replaced by a new single instead of double spaced one! That took way longer than it should've. I also got Julian to move in from another town! I'm expecting him soon...gosh so excited! Seems I also forgot to sell my bugs today..whoops! 
Also payed off the last room of my house and the campsite, never ending cycle of money going in and out it seems..


----------



## Charmy

I've only started my day but Merengue has finally given me her picture.  I need to work on getting Stitches and Wolfgang's pictures, then I'll probably start TTing to get one of my villagers to move out.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Got my dream suite built, yay!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I managed to kill a ton of hybrids today, because I didn`t water yesterday, thinking I didn`t have to with today the beautiful town ordinance going back in effect.... I was wrong. I TT-ed back a day to see if that would help getting my hybrids back. At the same time I was looking up if you can somehow get wilted flowers back. Appearently you can, so happily I TT-ed back to today and all my wilted flowers were gone! 90% of you people probably go "duh" on me, but it was a surprise to me. So now I lost a lot of hybrids, especially a lot of black lilies, which I love so much. 

Anyways, with my beautiful town ordinance back in place, I`m going full throttle on my quest for blue roses.... Gonna pick some flowers on the island to make sure I got clean ones and then slowly progress hopefully to birthing my first blue rose.....


----------



## EikoPanda

Just started the day and so far I've just celebrated the completion of the Hot Spring pwp and had Wendy come over. Then watered all my flowers and hybrids, still trying to get blue roses :3 Now I'm working on the paths and remodeling my town.


----------



## jolokia

FINALLY got around to building dream suite. I don't know if I'll ever use it, but hey, it's there now.
Newest resident Gayle asked for some furniture. I found a popup book in a tree for her, that shouldn't clash too horribly with her stuff. Maybe she won't ruin her house like everyone else has HAHAHA just kidding I give it 48 hours max before she asks me for a mole cricket.


----------



## monochrom3

I just hit 100,000 points on HHA, and my house isn't even fully developed yet(but each room has full set, 1st floor is regal while 2nd is rococo).
I wish Antique theme has more sets(classic and gorgeous y u no antique??). Don't like the golden set and IIRC the princess set has a fairy-tale wallpaper and flooring.


----------



## oath2order

I finally unlocked the Zen Bell.

NO MORE WAITING AROUND TO UNLOCK PWPs VIA PINGS.

IT'S FINALLY DONE.


----------



## Cascade

I got perfect town status <3


----------



## Neriifur

After 6 resets, I got Phoebe in a perfect spot.

Grew a pink rose last night.


----------



## Gizmodo

Meteor shower in my town tonight c:


----------



## Ras

Passed the second Gracie check!  Theme was Basic.  She gave me a gorgeous counter (I think she gave me the same thing before).  Harry smiled and closed his eyes when I sat with him.  See, it pays to be nice even if they aren't lookers!  And now I'm off to find some perfect fruit for Lolly.

Edit: nope, she gave me a gorgeous desk.  Now I'm tempted to replicate my gorgeous room from my other town.

Also, in my first town, I finally got TWO decent items from Saharah: a sand garden floor and an ancient wall.


----------



## nacy

passed the first gracie check and convinced someone else's opal to move in : -)


----------



## Neriifur

Explored a dream village I saw in someone's signature and it helped me figure out the placement for my villager's houses.  I was really struggling with trying to figure out how to place them so that my town would feel more comfortable and roomy.


----------



## Pixlplume

It's Puddles' birthdayyyyyy! Pinky showed up, and Puddles is actually really picky for her gift. She only likes 5 different gifts...
I gave her my classic dress. My first outfit. :')

I built my modern police station next to my new modern bridge in my modern town. Should be done by modern tomorrow.


----------



## lilylily

found another jacob's ladder <3
also finally paid of the pwp i'm currently building.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Found the best place ever for my fountain and paid it off.
Also still searching for Alligators.


----------



## Born2BWild

Commissioned and fully funded a fire hydrant, and almost got done laying down my town's paths. Marcel also suggested a brick bridge PWP--not really interested, but hey, at least I'm getting new suggestions.


----------



## GuruGuru214

The last two days were really good to me, so today I paid it forward.

On Saturday, I completed my joke book and learned the Shrunk Funk Shuffle, plus my least liked resident (Beardo) announced he was moving.

Yesterday, I had people over to sell perfect apples on premium, and thanks to the tips, I got over 1m bells for the first time.  Then I won a giveaway for the entire ice set.

Today, I was visiting to trade for a Metroid for my creepy basement, and decided to pay the last 150k or so on the person's Dream Suite.  While I was there, I found out her dreamie was Cube (came up because she has my dreamie, Whitney).  My sister was over for dinner tonight, and she'd mentioned Cube would be moving out soon.  So she fired up her game and it turns out he was in boxes, so I arranged for them to get together.  Then I bought my sister something from Gracie.

tl;dr, learned to dance, got rid of a creeper, got mad bellz yo, won the ice set, got another Metroid, and hooked someone up with her dreamie, all over three days.  It was a GOOD three days.

Oh, and I still haven't finished harvesting fruit today.


----------



## JaeJae

Built the wooden chair (yay!) and also made a new character - building a daycare soon!


----------



## Sidewalk

Finish the picnic area pwp, and finally Daisy ask to move!


----------



## harime

I obtained another dreamie, Olivia ~ <3 Now I just need Genji/Kid Cat.


----------



## Ceres

I actually didn't do anything today except place Kabuki ;n; he was so stubborn!! But I finally decided on a spot close to my house where he could stay :3 Even I have my limits for plot resetting... (but seriously there was a spot open right beside Julian that he absolutely refused to go to, whyyyy)
I'm really excited to hang out with my buddy again though!


----------



## ichigo

Deena gave me her pic again today.  Both today and yesterday I just gave her random furniture when she asked for something, a flying saucer and a bonsai plant.


----------



## lexy_

just working on my town ^^ I don't know why but there is always something I wanna change in my town like path patterns or display hybrids...busy day lol


----------



## Cou

Moved Kabuki out (i think that was today, lol), and started laying my paths, finally oh finally. Now I'll just have to wait for Octavian and I'll be more motivated to complete my town *u*


----------



## LauraLooLaa

Yesterday (Not today as I haven't been able to play AC yet!) I payed off my house mortgage, Caught loads of bugs on the island & paid off my Dream Suite.


----------



## parKb5

Today I had a zen bench built by the train station. I also had a new villager move in (Cookie) to replace one of my starter villagers (Portia) oh, how I will miss you  but at least I got a dog-for-dog trade LOL. That also meant that I was able to put all of my hybrids back in place.


----------



## orangepeanut

I rearranged more flowers, cleaned up some of the beehives/furniture from the ground and caught a saw shark for Hazel on the island! She thanked me by giving me her picture. Good day in Floofel.


----------



## jolokia

Caught an oarfish for newest resident, Gayle, at her request. Commence the home ruining...
Also wrote a bunch of letters with gifts attached, in the hope that one of them will send me their pic. Wolfgang and Rudy have been in town since I started and they STILL won't cough up.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Finally build the Dream Suite and Chester moved in. ^.^ He is unpacking today but I can't wait to see him out and about tomorrow.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Fountain was built
Paid for bench
Biff moved in from Streetpass and I now have 10 villagers. On comes the campsite anxiety. ARRRRGGGGHHH BIFF GET OUT!!!


----------



## Neriifur

Put in a new bridge that leads right to Phoebe's house and to Re-Tail.


----------



## JellyBeans

I finished landscaping my town... on paper. Now to get all the flowers, trees, bushes and PWPs!!


----------



## Jarrad

Brewsters opened! The usual, just planting bushes and whatnot.


----------



## Neriifur

Been working on ideas for my town layout.  Got a couple drawn out so far.. but still not so sure.  I love seeing my villagers houses when I walk around, so I'm not really sure if I wanna keep one next to the beach or not..  The beach is unused space though.. hrm..


----------



## Joeker

Umm today I finished my 3rd cobblestone bridge, yay!! And I'm currently working on a path design for my town, also the gardening shop opened today but unluckily with no axes to buy ):


----------



## Niko

I just got finished using my secondary character to lay down a few paths around some flowers bed I made. I also finished the first down payment for said character. I switched back to my mayor and am now going to work on a public project or so. I seem to be paying more attention to my town at the moment than to my house... lol I still need 3 rooms since I have the 2nd floor, main floor and basement expanded all the way. Le sigh... lol Mo' Bells, Mo' Problems... xD


----------



## vintage-rabbit

well!! i finally completed my first-floor room!! it is rococo and vintage style with about 6 instruments!!
i found a bunny hat in able sisters today which made me beyond ecstatic!! um, , hm,,, i finished paying off my illuminated clock project and the hair salon is being built on top of able sisters!! so excited!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Got the T-Rex tail which now means i only have two left to go!!
i cant explain how happy i am.. i have been stuck on having three fossils left to find for months and months.. ahh it feels so good
Also i finally saw Muffy busting shapes in Club Lol


----------



## Neriifur

I completed a fossil in the museum.


----------



## lame-pirate

i got gaston to move in, i finished the main path of my town, and sold a few items... OH!! i also finally unlocked the caf?!


----------



## Sad Professor

I watered my plants, real nice like.


----------



## Born2BWild

Convinced Purrl to move in from the campsite (this will make _FIVE _cats in my town), started a street lamp PWP, and caught an oarfish for the museum.


----------



## Ishimaru

Built a zen clock, arranged some flowers, harvested some perfect apples, achieved maximum friendship with Stitches, and began teaching emotions to my secondary, tertiary, and quarternary characters.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Everything went right in my town today:
 - Re-Tail was buying turnips for 504 bells, so I scored a cool half million bells.
 - Got my first turnip badge.
 - Caught my first birdwing on the island.
 - Got a bingo and the snowman gave me a slalom gate.
 - Teddy suggested an instrument shelter PWP.
 - New villager moved in (Tia the elephant).
 - Molly gave me her pic (my 3rd from her, I believe).


----------



## Sidewalk

Unlock fortune teller shop,  robin move out


----------



## Jinglefruit

As I'm obliterating my old cycle town, I've just finished using it to gather myself weeding day and zodiac items and collected a few more mushrooms for my town. Had a couple of friend help with the multiple weeding days so was pree' fun, and took far longer than anything should ever take.


----------



## Aromatisse

Beau moved in (..!!), planted some bushes & flowers around his house.


----------



## jolokia

Merry gave me her pic (2nd time) in exchange for showing her round my house yesterday. Then she tried to sell me an apple for 2400 bells. _An apple._
I found Katie in town and dumped her on a friend 
Spent half an hour hunting a stringfish on request, received a pinball machine in return. Dammit Phoebe give me your picture already you mangy bird.


----------



## JellyBeans

I bred another blue pansy by myself.
_I managed to breed a pair of BLUE PANSIES by myself. So proud_
And nothing much really


----------



## Grunge

mule:
had a ore luck with money stone. (got a gold)

main:
also had ore luck with money stone and random ore was gold from fake rock.
the bamboo i planted yesterday grew
no mermaid item i needed on island but not have 40 medals from doing a tour so let the next piece come!
perfect snow boy was built
editted my green parka PD to better match the pink parka
still no blue roses ....


----------



## Stitched

Paid off my new bridge, but now I'm on the hunt for a nice red brick path that matches the brick bridge.  I don't like the look of my grey stone path with the bridge.
Going to TT to later tonight so I can get some beetles before I go to a party IRL.  I have just under 200K to my mayor's name, lol.


----------



## Neriifur

The salon opened.   I got Whitney to wear a shirt I gave her as a present.  Set up a location for my lighthouse-- now all I have to do is pay for it.

Whitney commented on how much she likes the streetlight next to her house.

That's about it :3


----------



## lilylily

- completed a pwp
- got my second house expanded and paid off the loan
- pushed katt into a pit fall


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Lobo moved in right next to Stitches ^_^
Finished paying off my fountain, paid in some bells to my account so I now have 1 million, and went to the island to get some more flowers


----------



## nacy

organized so much stuff from my storage boxes to museum display rooms for permanent storage, thank god. also did a boatload of landscaping with bushes i was saving up


----------



## Born2BWild

Paid off my most recent home loan, finished most of my paths, started another street lamp PWP right next to my existing one, added the right-hand room expansion, and caught and sold a ton of island bugs and fish.


----------



## ichigo

I brought Katie to my father's town, visited Katrina, donated the neutral painting I bought from Redd yesterday. Also, Astrid told me she's moving on the 21st.


----------



## juneau

I started and finished my spa room! Too lazy to get a picture up but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Born2BWild

Woke up this morning to a new 1st floor-right room. I plan to make it an "outdoor" room. Demolished my fountain so I can put in the newly requested cafe where it previously stood--the fountain shall be moved elsewhere. Rocket also suggested a modern bridge PWP. To top it off, there's Purrl's move-in and the fishing tourney tomorrow, and T&T should be expanded on Sunday.

Busy weekend in my town.


----------



## JellyBeans

My reset center was built, I paid off my new streetlamp, planted a few more perfect orange trees. Returned a lost item, found out Nookling Junction is expanding tomorrow. Um..yeah. I've only played for like half an hour so 

Oh and I planned out my park area using patterns.


----------



## Ras

I made Fauna very sad!  Chief got me roped into a hide-and-seek game, and Fauna happened to be in the plaza.  I decided to talk to her before looking for the hiders, and she asked to come over to my house.  I should have said no, but I didn't want to disappoint her.  So, I decided to look for the hiders first, and when I found the last and was teleported to the plaza, Fauna said, "I guess you won't wait up for me.  I'm sorry I bothered you."  Then I found her moping around with the dark cloud above her head.  

And Skye is very sick.  Not a great day.


----------



## toastia

Laid down some flower breeders, laid paths, made a new character. I made the new character cause I'm tryna kick Vic and Cesar out.


----------



## momayo

I FOUND A JACOB'S LADDER

whee


----------



## Ante87

Finished my 3rd bridge and unlocked the 2nd floor of the museum. Progress!


----------



## ichigo

Passed my 4th Gracie fashion check, so I should get the Emporium soon!  I found Lionel's plot...I should stop going to my father's town when I have less than 10 villagers cause I keep getting his old ones. :|

Got Mr. Resetti's pic, too.


----------



## Ras

When one of his villagers that you don't want is moving, go talk to them in boxes and tell them not to move to your town.  That'll end that.


----------



## Charmy

Built a bridge, got my dreamie, Fauna to move in. c:

The negative part is that this weird looking Kangaroo slapped her house in the middle of my paths, I'm going to have to TT to get her to move. -_-


----------



## Feloreena

I won the Fishing Tourney and finished paying for the second floor museum renovation. All in all a successful day!


----------



## lilylily

Charmy said:


> The negative part is that this weird looking Kangaroo slapped her house in the middle of my paths, I'm going to have to TT to get her to move. -_-



i feel you - kabuki did the same and i wanted to kill him. then i got to know kabuki as well as rid of all my paths and now i'm living a happy life. <3 also, which kangaroo? if it's mathilda or walt, i'd like to have a word with them, if you don't mind. (i've been wanting them since forever - walt was camping last week but i didn't have a spot for him.)

i basically accomplished nothing except for expanding my house. twice. suck it, tom crook.


----------



## Blizzard

Just received my golden fishing pole.  Have to wait until July to make museum happy.  I had caught a horseshoe crab numerous times but forgot to donate.


----------



## JellyBeans

Planted some bushes and trees and set up my blue rose experiment.


----------



## Born2BWild

Was _going _to start on my replacement fountain today, but I found out you can't work on PWPs during special events. Sigh...

Moving on, I won the fishing tournament with a 6.75-inch pond smelt, and also got a few decorations by breaking records in the process. Also, I caught a STRINGFISH!! That went in the museum ASAP. I also paid off about half of my home loan, bought some stuff from the Able Sisters to make my character look more like real-life me, and customized a lawn chair at Re-Tail. And not only is T&T expanding tomorrow, but Kicks should also be open then as well. A fairly good day, even if I didn't get to build anything or buy new stuff at the store...


----------



## Neriifur

Adopted Beau, lighthouse built, won fishing tournament.


----------



## monochrom3

Got Katt and Skye to move in.


----------



## MisaTange

Finished one of the fossil sets today, the second time I've finished a fossil set overall :>

Got second place (and found a rival) in the fishing tourney

Shampoodle's being built

Found a new furniture item that I needed in one of the fortune cookies

Paid a bit of my loans and PWP off

Only thing that didn't go right is that Papi is still sick and didn't play with us during the fishing tournament :<


----------



## BlueWyvern4

Got 162,000 bells from selling 3 bundles of fruit (and got someone 1/3 or 1/4, i forget, of that), started up a contest (SHAMELESS ADVERTISEMENT), and got my last two fruits needed.

Hopefully I can sell my turnips and TT a bit to 11:00 and go bug catching. Hopefully ^^


----------



## Sara

Finally after restarting my game and tting for (in game) a week. Finally got a wet suit so I can swim to the little private beach...and start my flower breeding there.


----------



## stitchmaker

Sold a locker and half of perfect peaches last night.  Today sold a locker and half of perfect cherries.
Slowly moving money from my digital town to my hard copy town.  Bonus I'll get another ATM or ABM machine.
Last night it went fast depositing all the money I made.  Just pulled it from the dresser and turned and deposited.
No more cutscenes going to the post office.  Yeah.


----------



## macchiatochu

Finally unlocked Katrina's fortune shop thing woooo~ c: 
Lucky also agreed to move to my town ^^


----------



## Jaze

won my first tourney, finished catching the rest of the finned fish, did some tours, and changed the town tune. not too much went on in the town of pastel.


----------



## Ras

Born2BWild said:


> Was _going _to start on my replacement fountain today, but I found out you can't work on PWPs during special events. Sigh...



I understand you can work on PWPs after midnight, and they'll be done in the morning (if you pay them off).  I'm going to try having a lighthouse demolished tonight so I can rebuild it tomorrow.

Day two of Skye home sick, and yet she showed up at the fishing tournament ceremony.    I then went to see her at home, and she's still "sick."  Little faker.


----------



## Born2BWild

Ras said:


> I understand you can work on PWPs after midnight, and they'll be done in the morning (if you pay them off).  I'm going to try having a lighthouse demolished tonight so I can rebuild it tomorrow.



This is great to know. I may stay up a few minutes past midnight to try to work on my new fountain, then start my cafe once the next day comes.

Since we had a power outage here, I killed time by playing some more. Caught and sold a lot of island bugs, got another wet suit to replace the one I accidentally sold (), and got the bronze bug-catching badge from Phineas. Astrid also suggested a street light PWP.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

Just finished cleaning out my storage space. Kept any item that couldn't be catalog ordered, i now have 18 items only.

I also got 28,263 bells out of it, which is a plus!

By any chance, does anyone know of a method to bring a villager into a shop?


----------



## ignatz

Got a diplo neck which means I can get a diplodocus miniature made. Only took me about a month or two, jeez...


----------



## Pequepanda

Today I finally got to adopt Skye ^-^ She's the first dreamie I got to adopt from someone else and she's so blue and pretty *0*!

I also won first place in the fishing tourney, but I had to do some TT'ing to make some space for Skye, so I somehow messed it up and the game didn't count my participation xD but I'm happy because my villagers won trophies ^-^


----------



## Ras

Born2BWild said:


> This is great to know. I may stay up a few minutes past midnight to try to work on my new fountain, then start my cafe once the next day



I will be sad if I've steered you wrong. I'm going to find out as well. I think I've done it before on a special day, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ras

Born2BWild, sorry, I was wrong.  Can't do PWP work today (as I'm sure you found out).  Apparently, it's when Isabelle is standing in the plaza for an event and disappears back to the town hall that you can do stuff.  When it's another character, it's a no-go.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I found Frita's house plot.
I caught Tabby a Sea Bass. 
I donated a load of stuff to museum.


----------



## momayo

I adopted a lot of villagers today. Hours of TT just to get them into okay plots...it took a lot out of my day!

But yessss, finally Cole and Eunice!


----------



## Siren137

Today I continued my huge move around of my furniture! Took everything out to start again! Have dumped everything into two rooms at the museum so I can sort through it bit by bit!
Brought a ton of turnips, most I've ever brought, and stuck them in my dresser. 
Got a bingo from one of my snowmen and made another to get a new card, punched 4 numbers out of that! 
Paid off another expansion on my house think I will make bigger before I add another room as I need space! 
Had Violet in my campsite but no room as Lucy still won't move out! 
Changed Lucy's and Clay's greetings and gave Static some new furniture.
Played hide and seek with Pashimina, Static and Lucy. I lost as I couldn't find Pashimina anywhere!

All in all pretty please with what I got done! May go on again later to sort out the mess I've made of my house lol!


----------



## James55uk

Well it's not today as it was for the 18th but I entered my 1st Fishing Tournament and got 2nd place wining the Silver Cup ... only got the game yesterday too


----------



## lilylily

had my birthday party and got a birthday table from kabuki  *happy dance*


----------



## jolokia

Did several runs of Tuna-Kahuna tour with someone. I now have over 500 medals... might be time to infuriate Club Tortimer users by island hopping for a while :3c

Marshal asked to move, I gave him the options of no, NO or hell no. I haven't got his pic yet anyway.

And this wasn't exactly in my town, but I've hopefully adopted Barold the bear after a comedy of errors where the original owner decided to TT him out a day early without warning me, someone else picked him up to hold and then couldn't get him to move out... little dude must be feeling like a pinball by now. But he's coming home, that's what matters!


----------



## Kuina

Got Elvis's Pic! & added 3 items to my growing catalog. Hoping to get the Catalog Maniac Gold badge soon.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I stopped donations on the Reset Surveillance Center because I'm more concerned with having my house upgraded (and I don't really need the center, I'll worry about it later) and I'll need to concentrate most of my funds on that. Coach recommended me to have a Brick Bridge built, so I set up the donation's box and paid it off instantly. I demolished my Fence PWP because it looks bad where it's positioned now because of where Antonio decided to move, not only that but my flowers never seem to do well in the fence. I created a huge flower garden, full of lilies, roses, and violets.


----------



## James55uk

Way too much to say but it was mainly all thanks to my new friends I made today too


----------



## Candy83

I am making some changes to some of the layout of the town. Gradually those changes are getting implemented. And it will require me to TT.

With finally having achieved the "Perfect Town" rating, last Tuesday, I have just paid for the Flower Clock. I am going to get ready for the Drinking Fountain, the Bell, and then consider other projects as well.

I finally have some hybrids. I got a blue violet; a couple purple roses; and a black tulip. I've been planting fertilizer around flowers from which I want to create hybrids. Given it's still winter in my town, I don't expect much during the remainder of the season.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_ALSO:_ Yesterday, I finally decided on the upgrade options to both the Town Hall and the Train Station.

I selected Fairy Tale.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Got Poncho's pic and got Eugene to wave at me by calling his name on the megaphone!
also, got kabuki to change to something else, a dazed tee doesn't fit him at all


----------



## Rosalina

Today Rocco finally suggested a PWP I wanted; the Zen Garden. Its about time, guy XD


----------



## pinkx2

Got Marina to move in!
Got Naomi's picture
Got another black tulip (finally!) and a couple of blue roses


----------



## fleaofdeath

It's not much, but today I played hide n' seek with one of my villagers, had the opening ceremony for the second floor of my museum, and finally picked up most of the items laying around my town and sold them. c:


----------



## Flop

fleaofdeath said:


> It's not much, but today I played hide n' seek with one of my villagers, had the opening ceremony for the second floor of my museum, and finally picked up most of the items laying around my town and sold them. c:



*Cough, I wonder who paid for the museum renovation, coughFlopcough*


----------



## Ras

Got a bunch of blue roses from a friend and made the area around my poor, sick Skye's house blue and white.  Same friend gave me a Walter White hat and some CHiPs glasses (flamenco hat and aviator glasses, for those looking for real names).  Rocket's moving.


----------



## Stitched

Received Dotty from the ever generous and really incredible mayorkiyo <3  and she put her house in a good spot on the second time, yay!  I can landscape there now!


----------



## BlueWyvern4

Got one of my dreamies (!!!), got two days' worth of stuff that i will add to my shop tomorrow, got 5 mil bells for some tbt bells, and thats about it

Oh i also payed off my loan and expanded again, cant wait to have another room to store junk in tomorrow!

Right now im trying to see if i can get the 7-11 set. *~*


----------



## Xanarcah

Invited Phoebe in from the campsite and she placed her house in a really excellent location with minimal effort. 

Discovered that I have probably 300 assorted saplings and bush starts. Need to stop being lazy and sell those...

Refined the concept of the town of Edolas. Gonna need to reset the town to implement it, though...

Reached the 565mil mark. I want to reach 600 before I let time advance, probably on Thursday. .-.



I really miss my 642 turnip price. D:


----------



## MisaTange

Got my first song from K.K Slider and a second song thanks to people here 

Caught a Barbel Steed for Lionel, which I found out that our relationship needs major working on

Paid off a PWP and will be finally getting a Dream Suite tomorrow

Found the perfect town tune for my town

Found pears and planted them thanks to people here again

Completed like two fossil sets

Getting Super T&T soon and Shampoodle is going to be built soon

That's about it?


----------



## GuruGuru214

Replaced the fruit trees that Hazel built her house on, harvested, and updated my tree map.





15 native peach trees, 4 perfect peach trees (marked with Nobody emblems), and 9 of every other tree.  I think that adds up to 118 fruit trees for 336 pieces of fruit.


----------



## monochrom3

Just unlocked the Fortune Shop PWP. I also end up downloading lots of afternoon tea-set.

Now to finish my brick bridge first.


----------



## James55uk

Was given my 1st wetsuit by a very good friend free of charge even thouh I don't have the island, payed of my 1st loan of 39,000 with nook  and caught a lot of thins in the sea with wet suit .... such a great day too


----------



## JellyBeans

Shrunk popped up, so i gather signatures for him. Should have club 101 in 5 days or so!


----------



## OnAvance

Planted a bunch of new trees to line my paths, paid off my current home loan and my park clock PWP


----------



## Sara

So far today....I have unlocked the dream suite!  YAY! Still working on getting more blue roses...so far I have only bred one.  Also I finished paying for my second bridge.


----------



## Carissa

Got Julian to move in from my campsite  
Got the flower set <3


----------



## Ras

A few new purple and blue rose hybrids sprang up.  After having my fifth villager move out, I had my first return visitor.  Lucha.  Weird little guy's just hanging out on main street today.

Hung out with Flora.  Tried to get her lovely phone.  No dice.  I did buy her anatomical model just to remove it from her house.


----------



## Candy83

I got the gold can today. (15 days of Perfect Town status.) I now have Hans's pic. Hans is ready to move out. (I don't know if anyone wants him.) My town is shaping up to be pretty impressive. But I will need to let Hans (and I hope Curly is next) go so that I can focus on bringing in a replacement that doesn't fit in the lazy or smug personality category. (I need a cranky and an uchi.) And the reason for this is attributed to the suggestions of Public Works Projects. For example, a Windmill has never been suggested to me. So that is why it's important, I now realize, to have villagers who cover all personality types.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Phineas gave me the Tycoon Bell Saver badge today.


----------



## Born2BWild

To catch up:

Yesterday, I built and paid off my new fountain and expanded my upstairs room. Still have yet to pay it off, though.

Today, I built and fully funded a cafe, buried a time capsule for Roscoe, and Stinky suggested the traffic signal PWP.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I got Victoria for my horse town! Finally got 10 horses now. ~ Thanks Lea!!
And picked up flowers to neaten all the odd corners in my town that are empty and sort out a few planned gardens. ~ again thanks to Lea!
Got myself 1 number away from a bingo too and convinced Beau not to move.

Edit: Oh! And had Hamlet camping for some games and saw the aurora. :3


----------



## panzerattack

Started again due to circumstances out of my control. Just went with the first town I saw and I got Fauna, thank goodness. Now to slog and get all my favourite villagers for the billionth time.


----------



## Angerfish

I finally got a request for a police station! Also, I should have Shampoodle by tomorrow.



panzerattack said:


> Started again due to circumstances out of my control. Just went with the first town I saw and I got Fauna, thank goodness. Now to slog and get all my favourite villagers for the billionth time.



Wow, I'm so sorry. That sucks.


----------



## Ras

Poor Skye had a bad day after being sick the previous three.  I saw her walking around in a sad cloud and calm, sweet Lolly of all cats was walking away from her steaming mad.  Hours later, Skye was back in a sad cloud and this time Mallary was walking away from her like nothing had happened.  I may have to get out the mayoral gavel of doom if they don't leave that poor wolfie alone.


----------



## Akina

I got another two black roses and a black lily! 
I got enough medals to buy the treasure chest.
Octavian are moving in as my 10th villager - must have got him from someone I was visiting/someone who visited me. Not the worst villager to get! 
And I finally got to order the Aquarius Urn  Yay!


----------



## jolokia

Wolfgang gave me his pic in exchange for a completed petition. Woohoo! Now I can let him move, assuming he ever asks.


----------



## Charmy

I got another picture from Marshal and I finally convinced Kitt to move out, so my paths are back to normal. :3 Going to do a couple of resets until someone pops up in my campsite, it's been awhile.


----------



## estypest

Caught a coelacanth, woot !


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Well this was last night before I went to bed. I haven't played today (I've been at school) but I will in a few minutes.

Anyway, last night I payed off my loan to Nook and he upgraded my Bedroom to make it bigger. Now I'm indebt 498,000 Bells to him again. Time to pay it off again


----------



## Ras

Yesterday, Mallary came to visit.  Today, when I opened the mail, there was her picture.  Flora suggested the illuminated tree, so now I have all the illuminated PWPs available.


----------



## TeeTee

I said no Bam leaving town and I am close to get the Catalog Maniac Gold badge.


----------



## James55uk

Caught my 1st scallop but some otter type character came up and asked me for it .... what the hell was that for ? Was able to complete 2 dinosaur creatures today in the museum .... and now have 2 new villagers moving into my town


----------



## Ras

Dude, that's Pascal.  He's all about the scallops.  If you give it to him, he'll give you pirate treasure.  I want Pascal to move to my town.


----------



## Born2BWild

Woke this morning to find Kicks FINALLY built, and bought a couple of shoes there. Also paid off a good portion of my remaining home loan, and visited my new cafe. Roscoe suggested a zen bell PWP (which i probably won't use) and I convinced Lolly not to move out. Found Teddy in my campsite; he's cool, but I don't want him that badly. I also found several new hybrids and planted my hibiscus bushes I got on the island. I'm currently debating whether to start the Reset Center or another bridge PWP next...


----------



## juneau

Made about 5 mil from selling turnips (thanks Candy83!) and when I got back to town Chevre told me that PANCETTI'S MOVING OH GOD SHE'S FINALLY LEAVING. I feel bad for being so happy about it, but I am.  I've been trying to TT her out all day, feels like she's been here forever. Fingers crossed she doesn't change her mind. 

Also made a bunch of purple roses.


----------



## StarMayor

I completed the Alpine series and finished up the room after customising all my pieces. I'm planning to order a couple more chairs and a low table and customise them, then the room will be finished.

I also got the Silver Badge for customising furniture from Phineas today.


----------



## Byngo

I built 1 of 2 planned flower beds c:


----------



## Pixlplume

Francine's birthday party!
Shockingly enough, she invited the LAST person I would ever suspect to be her guest. My best bud Filbert.
Probably because I don't have Genji.


----------



## Ras

Not so much an accomplishment, but I was told villagers could be in Gracie's, and Lucha was in there today.  First one I've ever seen.  Of course, he's a past villager.  I had my fifth villager move out a couple of days ago and he's been haunting main street ever since.  I don't mind, but I wish I could see some of my other movers, too.  One day, I guess.


----------



## Born2BWild

Today was pretty slow: found a few more new fossils, paid off my latest home loan, started the north first-floor room, Lolly suggested the wind turbine PWP, and made a few $$$'s off island bugs and fish.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I've been collecting more Bells to upgrade my house again. I also kicked O'Hare out


----------



## bekka

Etinceru said:


> Francine's birthday party!
> Shockingly enough, she invited the LAST person I would ever suspect to be her guest. My best bud Filbert.
> Probably because I don't have Genji.



It was Francine's birthday in my town too (obviously lol) but Marshal was there 
It was cute!

In my town I completed every set in the game, helped a friend by giving them bells and buying them a crown and then I ran some errands for my villagers.
It was an easy day


----------



## ayeeprill

Got my first Sloppy Set piece! Big Top put the clock up for sale in Re-Tail!


----------



## OnAvance

ayeeprill said:


> Got my first Sloppy Set piece! Big Top put the clock up for sale in Re-Tail!



I got my first sloppy set piece too  Dotty offered me her Sloppy Couch when she asked me to come over. 
I planted some bushes to line my paths and ran a bunch of errands for villagers. Pretty slow day


----------



## Ras

Even though I didn't treat him well (not hitting him or purposely ignoring him, but just not having time to really play a third town), Chief was delighted to see me again.  It was nice seeing that little wolfie looking so happy.  He's in my second town now and has a better life.


----------



## krielle

Today I achieved one of my dreamies given by lemon ;o; and am currently working on placing him in! 
My town would be so different if i never signed up for tbt.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

mayorkiyo said:


> Today I achieved one of my dreamies given by lemon ;o; and am currently working on placing him in!
> My town would be so different if i never signed up for tbt.



Totally agreed ^


----------



## Seastar

Lolly did NOT move in today... I have no idea what I did wrong. I looked everywhere for her house placement. ;-;











These pictures are proof that it was supposed to happen!


----------



## Stalfos

Jirachi100 said:


> Lolly did NOT move in today... I have no idea what I did wrong. I looked everywhere for her house placement. ;-;



Was she camping yesterday? In that case her house plot will probably be there tomorrow.

---

Today I found the perfect spot for Maple's house. Only took me about 25 resets too.


----------



## toastia

I GOT DA POLICE STATION
also a more annoying accomplishment: found a lost item


----------



## Seastar

Stalfos said:


> Was she camping yesterday? In that case her house plot will probably be there tomorrow.


This is the first time I've asked someone from the campsite to move in. I hope you're right about waiting two days for the house placement instead of one day.


----------



## Mary

It sometimes takes a few days. I've had it take about a week before.


----------



## Ras

It's absolutely right.  I don't think they ever move in the next day.  They go home, pack up their stuff, and then come to your town.  I wish I could see Lolly in the igloo.  She is just TREMENDOUSLY CUTE.  I guess I'll just have to settle for seeing her in my town.  

Chiefy has finally warmed up to me.  He waves when I megaphone him.

Antonio suggested a PWP following the diving trick.  It was the video screen.    Nahhhhh.


----------



## Jinglefruit

^I also got the video screen suggested today. Desperately trying to get fairytale bridge or log bench. :S

Anyway, today I had another massive gardening overhaul and neatened and reordered most of the flowers, and stategically placed some mushrooms to prevent them breeding everywhere again. 
I finally replanted my cafe pathway bushes after PWP destroyed a segment (they better grow it took 3 weeks to collect those sweet olives!) and added a sorta Mickey shaped bear head in front of my town hall to fill in wasted space. 
I also finally got around to tidying up all the furniture around my town and crammed it all in my house which has become tomorrows job.


----------



## Solar

Eunice suggested the trash can, and yesterday I got a suggestion for a drilling rig...Ugh I wish Sprinkle would suggest some epic illuminated PWP's!!


----------



## Born2BWild

Again, another relatively slow day. Paid off some of my latest home loan, convinced Roscoe not to move (if he asks again, though, I'll let him), and planted some more bushes I bought on the island. Also, Stinky had a cold, but I didn't find out until late in the day, so I couldn't buy medicine to give to him. Grrr.

To top it off, there was a meteor shower tonight, so that's pretty cool.

EDIT: Oh, and I found Gulliver on the beach. He should be sending me something German tomorrow...


----------



## Ras

I sat down for a long evening of plot-resetting for Phoebe, but on the very first try, she was in a perfectly acceptable spot.  It wasn't the exact place I envisioned, but it was exactly the opposite side of the path from there.  Meaning, north and south placement are correct, but she's taken the three spots to the east of the path instead of three to the west as I was thinking.  But, I couldn't see rejecting it and then resetting for 12 hours, all the while thinking, "Why didn't I take that first spot?!"  Besides, she ended up in Chief's orange and white roses patch.  She being orange as well, I think it might even be the better spot.


----------



## ichigo

I found Sprinkle's plot. I guess she had recently moved out of my father's town so I got her because I went to his town a couple days ago. I built another perfect snowboy...I should have all his furniture soon I hope. And, though not really an accomplishment, Fuschia was awesome today. 





I've been wanting that chair and PWP foreverrrrr. Except Deena's house has been where I wanted to put the windmill, so I either need to wait for her to move or find another good place for it.


----------



## jolokia

I mailed Gayle a lovely bed yesterday and saw with pleasure this morning that she'd swapped out her oarfish for it. Success!
Now waiting for the 9am maildrop in the hopes that someone sends me a pic...


----------



## Ras

ichigo said:


> I found Sprinkle's plot. I guess she had recently moved out of my father's town so I got her because I went to his town a couple days ago. I built another perfect snowboy...I should have all his furniture soon I hope. And, though not really an accomplishment, Fuschia was awesome today.
> 
> View attachment 25069
> View attachment 25068
> 
> I've been wanting that chair and PWP foreverrrrr. Except Deena's house has been where I wanted to put the windmill, so I either need to wait for her to move or find another good place for it.



I see Skye's beautiful blue head!  I'm getting an uchi in my town, so I can get the windmill eventually.  In my other town, Deirdre asked for a wisteria trellis!  Already building it, though I don't think I like the location so I'll check it out and probably demo it.


----------



## harime

I got Coco in my town finally < Now I just need to collect the males to make my town balanced; both genders and personality.


----------



## Scully

I accidentally let Patty move but she gave me her picture in the mail. FINALLY.


----------



## panzerattack

I got my second bell badge thanks to the generosity of turnip sellers on this forum, and Zucker moved in, also thanks to the generosity of this forum! So happy I could die. One step closer to having everything back to normal.


----------



## louise23

daisy moved to my town


----------



## Jester

So uh. Guess who's moving into my town tomorrow?






That. Yep.. _That._ And I'm in love.


----------



## ichigo

Ras said:


> I see Skye's beautiful blue head!  I'm getting an uchi in my town, so I can get the windmill eventually.  In my other town, Deirdre asked for a wisteria trellis!  Already building it, though I don't think I like the location so I'll check it out and probably demo it.



Nice!  Nobody's requested the wisteria trellis in my town yet.


----------



## Jaze

a very awesome person on tumblr helped me get cheri to move into my town last night!! uwu

she could have picked a slightly better place to live but tbh with her i don't care <333


----------



## Holla

Stitches moved in! Wasn't a planned dreamie or anything, but I am starting to like him even though I thought I'd never like him. He was a random move in by the way.


----------



## Seastar

Skye gave me her Toad Tee today. I started thinking "Why don't you wear this again? You were so cute in it!".


----------



## estypest

Built my campsite, hurrah! Now to lure in Chief, he needs to come home after abandoning my WW game all those years ago.. I've not forgotten, Chief!


----------



## James55uk

Kept wondering why the old mayor never turned up to let onto his island even after I'd paid off the full 39,000 bells for my place ... but then after 3 days I checked why the repay loan was still there and BAM !!! ... still owned 800 bells, so paid that off and now I got my island a cumin tomorrow .... oh and I got two new villagers who looks like a kangaroo and one that looks like a zebra. 

Looks like things are getting better in Toegate now


----------



## Perry15

Finally got Pashmina to ping me for a move out! I have Gracie's Check today but I only have 1 item for the theme she is requesting :c


----------



## Siren137

Today I got Astrid's picture in the post which I was well excited about as I've been working on getting it for ages! She was on top form today as she also suggested the lighthouse so I have set that one up in a fab position!

Did the usual, snowman, talking, buying etc

Hopefully when I've finished these extra shifts at work I'll have time to really get some stuff done!


----------



## Sharla Smith

I finally have a good looking path going~ I worked on it for 5 hours last night- on ONE section. (OCD is a pain ;3; )


----------



## Lauren

Nothing! I haven't played in 3 weeks


----------



## Ras

Jirachi100 said:


> Skye gave me her Toad Tee today. I started thinking "Why don't you wear this again? You were so cute in it!".



Supposably [sic], if you send her five copies of it in the mail at once, she'll wear it for sure.  And, she'll only keep one extra in her house.  There's a guide up in this forum about this right now.  I'm trying it with Lolly and Harry.  Sick of seeing him in a tin suit of armor.


----------



## Born2BWild

Found out my "great" satisfaction rating had dropped to "so-so". If I can't get it up with a couple of PWP's, I'm enacting the Beautiful ordinance.


----------



## monochrom3

Did some trades and made another outfit design(based on the military uniform). And I unexpectedly got a Perfect Town again.

On the other note, Diana and Skye are wearing my waistcoat design atm.


----------



## Ras

I was going around waking up my normals (and checking out Phoebe's house as it was built overnight) and GRACIE'S HERE!  GRACIE'S HERE!  Fashion check part trois!  Cute theme.  Gotta go look at my inventory, but this should be easy.


----------



## momayo

Two Gracie checks, wisteria trellises all over a vertical path, and a badge from Phineas for reaching 50 visitors! Wooh!


----------



## Ras

Passed my Gracie check, then switched over to my other town and had Beau in the campsite.  He's not as cool as Erik, but he's moving in in a couple of days.  I'm planning to move Erik over to my other town so I guess it'll work out.


----------



## Gizmodo

Finally found a new fossil 
only missing the peking man now!


----------



## graceroxx

Today was my first day working at the Roost Cafe, and I actually managed to get Merengue's order right just by guessing! Woohoo!


----------



## jolokia

I didn't do anything interesting. 
Sent some gifts out to my lot via letters, moved a few flowers around, got Phoebe a perfect fruit to eat, filled a petition for Wolfgang, all the usual fetch quest stuff. Didn't get any villager pics, bah.
I made someone happy on the ReTail board by getting them the Mad Scientist set, I guess that counts as an accomplishment.


----------



## James55uk

Got my Island finally, Got to go to Savannah's Birthday party (my 1st party in this game yet), Cut down my 1st tree with my new axe and oh yeah got to see the Northern Lights for the 1st time too ...... such a great day in Toegate today


----------



## vintage-rabbit

today i got my second special stump, completed my third bridge (fairytale) and got signatures for bianca's petition!! i also bought more bush starts on the island today!! if only it were snowing,,,


----------



## DarkRose407

Today was awesome! Chops is going to be gone tomorrow(hate him), I've reached perfect town status, I have jacob's ladders, I finally made an orange lily hybrid, paid off the flower clock and a loan, got my gold HHA plaque, got some rococo furniture I ordered from streetpass yesterday and I got quite a bit of landscaping done.


----------



## James55uk

I shot down my first balloon today and got my 1st gift from it  I got the Balloon Floor ..... anyone want it ?


----------



## OnAvance

Got the Perfect Town rating unexpectedly after planting some bushes to line my paths some more  Going to get the Zen Town Hall remodel. Portia also requested the Tower PWP (the eiffel tower-looking one) and I put it next to my caf? for a cute French atmosphere. And Kicks has begun building on Main Street! Really good day ;D I should be getting Shampoodle in a little over a week (finally)

edit: And also received a new KK song


----------



## lilylily

planted lots and lots and lots of roses i stole from the island


----------



## Ras

I got the golden shovel!  Beau moved in in Rocket's old spot, and Mott is moving away.


----------



## Becca617

Got K.K. Birthday  Can't wait for the birthday party! :O


----------



## panzerattack

Best. Day. Ever. Managed to stop Victoria from moving out cos I loves her, but needed to make room. Found someone who was looking for Punchy as their last dreamy, traded him out and...

*GOT RIBBOT BACK ;A;*

Oh, and Fauna suggested a lighthouse! Woot.


----------



## Party Poison

Beardo moved into my town, I'm so happy!  > w<  I really wanted him and I guess he just moved out of my friends town.

He was even kind enough to move to a plot that my path was leading to rather then destroy it!


----------



## Born2BWild

Found Deena in my campsite; played a few games with her and got some stuff I wanted for my house. Returned a lost item (it was Punchy's), did a ton of island catching/fishing and selling the spoils, and paid off my latest home expansion.

I also remembered too late today that I needed to sell my turnips. Now I'm going to have 200 spoiled turnips tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gifti3

I started putting down a path, it's coming together, but I don't know what will happen when I start doing more projects. 

I went to the island twice and earned enough bells to pay off my house loan and a lamp post project, but I wish I had finished paying the loan earlier so I could have gone to Nook's before it closed...


----------



## Xanarcah

Kept time from passing yet another day in all three towns. It kind of sucks that cycling villagers in my main town means that when something happens in one town, time stops in all three. 

I almost bought more turnips. And then I... just didn't. I'm sick of selling turnips. D: 

So I let people into my town to sell their turnips instead. 

So I guess I accomplished not letting a reasonable number of people take a huge loss on turnips?


----------



## teanigami

- Chopped down all my cherry trees so I could plant perfect peaches (I'm so indecisive)
- Got another loan
- Got the museum PWP
- Got Bubblegum k.k. XD

Tomorrow I'll probably do more landscaping and pay off the lighthouse. Right now I'm getting signatures.


----------



## toastia

Said my farewells to Lily <3 till we meet again!


----------



## Wanderlust

Managed to get a number of items from the rococo set  Refurbished them all to Gothic Yellow too.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Caught some beetles for the first time in some while haha


----------



## Libra

_Finally_ managed to make a plot for Lolly appear (I've seen enough of Rover now ). I knew I was either getting a smug or normal villager, but the game kept giving me villagers I didn't really want or put them in places which _really_ didn't work for me. Lolly's house isn't in the best spot either, but I can work with it and after reseting for two days I just went "Okay, good enough for me". 

[EDIT]
Just got the fairytale bridge suggested! <3


----------



## hijessicarose

Phew! I haven't been online in AGES 
I also haven't played in ages, heh.. I'm contemplating picking up where I left off or just redoing my town (even though it makes me sad thinking about doing that :c)


----------



## Nieve

Today Fuchsia moved in!  I reset a few times to get her in a good spot.


----------



## mariop476

Nothing!  I haven't played regularly in like 4 months.  oops.


----------



## Ras

Phoebe's first day out and about and she did me a solid and told me Flora was moving. Nipped that in the bud and then went and won a golden axe (I wonder if my town is on the back of a giant turtle).  Gathered 12 fossils from both of my towns and only ONE was useful.   Missing about six total.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> (I wonder if my town is on the back of a giant turtle).



Is this a Discworld reference you slipped in? >.> 




Today I traded Beau for Marshal and got him plotted nicely in Fiore within 5 resets. Then I moved Skye into Magnolia and she put her house fantastically in line with the rest of the villagers in their neighborhood on the first try!

And now Erik is pinging me, so I guess it's time to get rid of all my deer. o:


----------



## Ras

No, it's from a Sega game called Golden Axe.


----------



## Neriifur

Adopted fauna


----------



## Ras

What the WHAT?!  Gracie was in my town on Saturday.  Two days ago.  And she's BACK FOR THE FINAL CHECK!  I didn't time-travel.  Another crazy thing?  Antonio asked to move on Saturday.  Flora asked to move on Sunday.  Skye asked to move just now.  What is going on?  Stopped Skye, now on to find a historical outfit.

Oh, and I got Harry's pic in the morning mail.

Edit: passed my check with only two items.  Gracie wasn't impressed, but she's opening a store.  This is amazing.  Took me three months to go from TIY to the Emporium in my original town.  In this town, Gracie literally first showed up on January 4th, and I'm already done!  I think buying a crown a week from the kiosk really paid off.  Expensive, but so worth it.


----------



## OnAvance

Soleil finally moved in, and Rolf told me he's moving! More room for dreamies 
Also worked at the Roost for the first time and got Superb coffee beans


----------



## Sharla Smith

Derwin is *finally* leaving... I've wanted him gone from the beginning >_>


----------



## jolokia

Found pink wetsuits on my island and bought a pile of them. 

I wear a white one. What do I even do with five pink wetsuits, why did I do this.


----------



## JellyBeans

Merengue suggested the lighthouse and I bought a load of turnips.


----------



## graceroxx

Yesterday Quillson suggested the Police Station. It is now in my town.
I no longer hate you, Quillson <3


----------



## MelonPan

Xanarcah said:


> Is this a Discworld reference you slipped in? >.>





Ras said:


> No, it's from a Sega game called Golden Axe.



The turtle with the world on it's back is a well-known myth/legend.  It's also appeared in several movies, tv shows, and anime.

_In several cultures of the world, there is the concept of a gigantic turtle that holds up the Earth. Versions of the myth are found in India, China and North America, the last of which is known as "Turtle Island" to some tribes as a reference to the belief that the continent was resting on the back of a gigantic turtle. _

Which also makes me think that's why an old turtle, like Tortimer, was the original mayor.  He was in charge of the village.


----------



## OnAvance

Sold a bunch of my turnips and Cherry suggested the Wisteria Trellis :'D


----------



## harime

Grew more hybrids than I expected * ^ *


----------



## Forgotten D

My town tree became bare and I could finally sit down and read my town's history.


----------



## Stitched

More turnips purchased and once I find a great price I'm gonna be able to finish my house <333


----------



## coseacant

My house got upgraded so now I can renovate the outside.
And I finally caught a coelacanth


----------



## Ras

YES!  Other than just liking her, the reason I brought Phoebe over is because I needed uchi PWPs.  Second day in town, a few rounds of the diving game, and now I am looking for a place to build the windmill she just asked for!


----------



## Gifti3

My house upgraded, I really needed more room. 
Shampoodle finally opened and I decided to get a haircut...lets just say I will be getting a new one tomorrow.

Also, Shrunk showed up and asked for me to petition for Club LOL...I think that was it.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Zucker moved in! And the Reset Center was open tonight. That would be the third time, I think. Two more and I get some pictures of moles!


----------



## VagabondMage

After finding a home for *Greta* yesterday, I intended to replace her with *Drago* (or possibly *Cube*) as my 10th villager (which would leave me with one more to replace).  Today, *Lucky* showed up in my campsite, who wasn't really on my radar, but I decided to take him anyway as the idea warmed up to me.  He's pretty rad.


----------



## Bunnii

I grew lots of trees, got some hybrids and put down paths C:
I have been decorating my town.


----------



## jolokia

Getting ready for my long-awaited "park" area since Marcel's decided to move his butt out of the spot on the 31st. I want two benches, two street lamps and maybe one of those flower arch things as an entrance. Already done the first bench; today I queued up and paid for the lamp on the site where Marcel isn't.

I also dug up an orange lily while trying to dig a hole for fertilizer. AUGH. There is no worse feel than when you see your character take a little step back to dig in the wrong spot.


----------



## Wanderlust

I got my first villager picture today!  Yay Scoot


----------



## misschips46

I think I'm finished with the top of my map now as of my work today and yesterday  Also got a badge for gardening...
I wish there was more bushes sold at the T&T Emporium because I have to TT to get a stock of them 

Hoping no one moves and messes up my paths again


----------



## Splinter

I haven't been able to log into my town officially today cos I'm expecting a new villager plot so I gotta keep resetting. But I'm currently working on re-designing my whole town. Recently I had a lot of old villagers move out and a lot of new ones move in.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got my 2nd copy ^^


----------



## Born2BWild

In the short amount of time I've been playing today, I've bred several hybrids, found out my town rating has slightly improved, and made a Pac-Man shirt pattern. Shampoodle is also being built. Rocket also suggested the police station a few days ago (about time), but I can't get it since I'm still funding my town's third bridge.

Oh, and yesterday, I caught my first coelacanth.


----------



## lilylily

savanna moved in and i rearranged a lot of flowers :3


----------



## Improv

Got 100% on my initial approval rating, arranged all of the flowers that were in town when I arrived, paid off my house loan, and completed several tasks for villagers.


----------



## Mokuren

Finished my main house today ^---^


----------



## gemi

I've arranged furniture and been gardening and arranging flowers but my villagers don't seem to grasp where i want to place flowers. Now i plan to go to the island and finish paying off my current loan. ^-^


----------



## Forgotten D

I got the Great Samaritan badge.


----------



## twerkstrider

i got my silver and gold stalk market badges!! also dug up marshal's time capsule (with a hip-happening reggae shirt) and marina has pinged me to leave so i can make room for a new villager ;u;


----------



## Nieve

Flora moved in, I put down some paths, and I got a badge.


----------



## KatTayle

I had my first ever villager in Cerulean (it was only for trading but still a big thing for me), and almost collected all the blue furniture (my favorite set)


----------



## jamesflin

Oh my gosh, I remember when this thread started out, just before I stopped logging on. My first day back... _and it's still here_. Memories.

Today I reworked my path system for the new neighbors, who surprisingly didn't move into any of my gardens (almost my entire town is made up of gardens, so that's a feat of wonder).


----------



## Seastar

I stopped Kiki from moving. That's... all I really accomplished today.


----------



## OnAvance

Discovered that wonderful furniture comes out of trees when you shake them. (I knew furniture could come out but I didn't realize how useful it was until today). I got a bathtub I've been needing for my bathroom and a popcorn maker for my basement 
Refurbished my entire living room and got great wallpaper/carpet from Saharah.


----------



## jolokia

Guess who never has to eat one of those stupid fortune cookies ever again







THIS GUUUY

(it's a museum room not my house, don't worry)

Maybe I should do some sort of thing on the Train Station for people who want to finish cataloguing the Nintendo junk items.


----------



## IrishMike15

Reset my town, went through about seventeen different map groups before I found one I liked with some good villagers (Tia!, Gwen, Tutu, Vladimir, and Teddy).


----------



## coseacant

I got a golden shovel and the gold refurbishing badge (my first gold one!)


----------



## pocky

I got all of my dreamies on my second town. Chopped down all trees and got rid of all flowers. Now I can start decorating the 2nd town from scratch without worrying about a villager moving in and ruining my paths/gardens/whatever


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I actually started laying down the main paths of my town! The path that I'm using is missing the corners, so I'm kinda just laying down what I can right now. I'll do more tomorrow.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Some new bushes for new locations added.
Miranda placed her house in a horrible spot, so I made temporary arrangements for her, until I can get her to leave. :\
Daily chores is all else I do for now (busy period), with trying to hybrid blue roses, still aint working....


----------



## Becca617

Almost finished my birthday room!


----------



## Born2BWild

Went to several people's towns and did some selling/shopping, then had a couple people over for bingo numbers (also visited their towns, lol). Also paid off nearly all my most recent loan and caught some island bugs/fish.

Rocket also suggested a PWP I've been wanting: the wisteria trellis. It should look nice in the park area I'm planning to put where Marcel's house is, once he moves.


----------



## oath2order

I got like three or four badges today.


----------



## Born2BWild

Got two new badges, then spent most of the day doing the wet suit trick to get PWPs.  NOTHING.

This evening, I went to the island and caught a ton of bugs, sold them back at Re-Tail, and made enough to finish paying off my current loan.


----------



## Halycon

Got Francine to move to my town.
I also got the Golden Watering Can!!!


----------



## Neriifur




----------



## OnAvance

Pinky picked the perfect spot for her house! And I got the Reset Center

AND I GOT FROBERT


----------



## Farobi

Paid the statue fountain Kabuki asked me to do, removed almost every tree stump i had from cutting every tree, planted my perfect cherry plantation (48 trees, for a full inventory of 9 fruit baskets) and planted 20 cedars (which turned out to be not enough at all for what i wanted).

All-in-all not a bad day's work.


----------



## Kaiaa

I must be really silly or something but I just found out that when you touch the piggy bank, you actually deposit 1 bell lol


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa said:


> I must be really silly or something but I just found out that when you touch the piggy bank, you actually deposit 1 bell lol



YOU DO?!?
That's not silly at all! I had no idea that happened. x3


----------



## Seastar

I got the Skilled Diver badge. (It's bronze, so I don't think it's impressive.)


Kaiaa said:


> I must be really silly or something but I just found out that when you touch the piggy bank, you actually deposit 1 bell lol



I got curious and wanted to try this. Then I wanted to know where the bells go. I checked, and it does not go to your bells in the bank. There's nothing else you can do with the piggy bank, so the piggy bank just throws away 1 bell every time you interact with it. What...? I kinda wish the bells were stored somewhere and not just gone.


----------



## JellyBeans

Did some landscaping and got my gold turnip badge. Yay!


----------



## Kaiaa

Jirachi100 said:


> I got the Skilled Diver badge. (It's bronze, so I don't think it's impressive.)
> 
> 
> I got curious and wanted to try this. Then I wanted to know where the bells go. I checked, and it does not go to your bells in the bank. There's nothing else you can do with the piggy bank, so the piggy bank just throws away 1 bell every time you interact with it. What...? I kinda wish the bells were stored somewhere and not just gone.



Aw really? They are just gone? That's kinda odd. I picked up my piggy bank to see if the money would return to me but they didn't  Well, I guess I learned two things today, you can deposit 1 bell to your piggy bank when you use it but you will never get it back!


----------



## jolokia

Maybe you have to hit the piggybank with a toy hammer... :B

Well, I did pretty well today. Lotta landscaping and stuff. Marcel moved out. Poor old Marcel, he came to me via a voided wifi movein so I'm pretty happy that I found someone who wanted him as a dreamie. Rags to riches, kinda? Now he's out I get to put the flower clock down where he used to be, and finish off my little park area that he interrupted when he moved in. 
I also figured out what to do with another area of my town, so I cleared a space for a flower arch to go in when the flower clock clears, and cut down some old perfect cherry trees to replant with lemons. Gonna have a little riverside nook with a fountain, lamp and pattern stump to sit on, surrounded by lemon trees. Finally starting to feel like my town's turning into something.


----------



## OnAvance

Kaiaa said:


> I must be really silly or something but I just found out that when you touch the piggy bank, you actually deposit 1 bell lol



WOW I WISH I KNEW THIS I always just press A to hear the sound over and over like 50 times lol i didnt know I was losing bells


----------



## lizzyrose

I completed my wetsuit collection today! ~yaaay ^_^ and after what felt like a million trips to the island I found a sandcastle. My beach/water themed room is coming along nicely. Oh and I've got a tan for the first time as well, it looks so pretty ;_;

Added some more paths to villagers houses and around town, I'll finish it eventually I think lol


----------



## Gummysaur

Got the mermaid dresser, caved and bought some overpriced gracie stuff, and got a chair sculpture suggested


----------



## Blizzard

One game is in April. I collected villager pictures 4x. Sadly only had 9 villagers.


----------



## Born2BWild

Found out Roscoe would be moving on Feb. 5th, and after a little thought, I decided to let him go (already in talks with someone to move him to their town). After that, it was the usual island bug-and-fish catching and selling, which got me enough to pay off my current loan. As Nook's was closed, though, I won't be able to expand until tomorrow.


----------



## Xanarcah

I moved Marshal into my main town and got his plot situated!

And now I got Ankha in my side town to ping me so I'll be able to move her into my main town as well just as soon as someone else moves out~


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I'm trying to get all the badges now, and I decided to go with the dreaming ones first... for some reason... I just spent the past few hours doing dream after dream and I I'm only up to like 50-something, so I got the bronze badge. Silver is 200, and gold is 500. This is going to take a while...


----------



## oath2order

I still can't get the stupid stringfish


----------



## Farobi

Gave Fuchsia a merry-go-round

Contemplating whether I should start cycling again.


----------



## salarian

I scanned and laid down a new path!
I have a bad habit of comparing my town with others.  At first I'm confident in my decorating skills, then I see how awesome someone's town is and I question my abilities.  I think the path helps a little.  Having two paths makes it not look so monotone.  I still need to do a bit of landscaping though ; A ;


----------



## PurplPanda

Grew bamboo, even though I still have t and t mart lol


----------



## Bunnii

I put down a new path, got some new hybrids and got more flowers c:


----------



## Sharla Smith

Kabuki pinged me to move, he wants to leave on the third...
But I finally almost finished my Gorgeous room, still have a few pieces to go, though. (Extra touches, not pieces of the set) AND, last but not least, I finally have the Samus set >>


----------



## vintage-rabbit

my first black rose AND tulip!! had a really good day in terms of hybrids!!
i think my biggest hype of the day was to have vesta pay me a surprise visit!! my heart almost skipped a beat when she knocked


----------



## Akina

I got Perfect Town status today! Just saw the Jacob's Ladder next to my blue pansies <3 Yay! 
And sweet Skye gave me a peacock chair!


----------



## Nihlus

I got a badge for fishing; the first of many to come I hope!


----------



## jolokia

Hit 100 visitors today, and I didn't even have to beg for them on Train Station :B
Queued up a flower arch to be built, sold my ice set and a few other things on the ReTail board. A very nice person took away all my blue violets and left me a pile of orange flowers in return. 
House is going through an ugly stage right now. I need to find something that goes with pirate set and contains useful items--I was trying the fish set but it's too cartoony. Barold stopped me and gave me his whiteboard, which might actually be useful since I want to kit the basement out as a mad scientist lab.


----------



## Sidewalk

Finally started to do a little bit of path, from my house to my dreamies since they stay close . 
Hopefully new villagers don't ruin it.


----------



## JellyBeans

Um not much today. Just sent off my villager letters and found I was pretty good friends with Drago.


----------



## Improv

I started landscaping a ton until my axe broke and then I did some favors for villagers. Just a relaxing day.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I finally got Big Top's picture after many months of trying.


----------



## Yui Z

I got genji >W<


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

With the help of some others, I did quite a lot of landscaping. My town looks almost presentable now!


----------



## Momonoki

Got Marshal, fixed up my flowers a little, got a laughting atack after making a snowman with super small head and huge bottomxD


----------



## Neriifur

Upgraded to the T.I.Y.

Got the perfect town status.

After about 2-3 hours of plot resetting, I got Phil where I wanted him.


----------



## oath2order

I have 2 and a half hours left. I got the bronze K.K. slider badge and the bronze refurbishing badge today!


----------



## Jaz

I sold some fossils I've found lying around.
Freya asked me if she can move -- i declined!
Merengue requested the Police Station!!! Yes! 
I also found Rizzo in my campsite today.


----------



## Blizzard

Got several aurora screens, 3 extras received their complete joke book, a villager gave me fancy carpet for getting her a peach (totally wowed), villager sold me their gold stereo, HHA was nice to me since adding villager pics.....ummm, oh got final piece of princess furniture. I'm officially broke again. Busy day.


----------



## Born2BWild

Received the aurora screen DLC, started and fully funded the Reset Center PWP (just to get something accomplished, tbh), and caught and sold more island bugs/fish.

But the highlight of my day was when I FINALLY found my first special stump!


----------



## vintage-rabbit

today i got bam a perfect apple and recolored most of my rococo furniture to gothic white!!
still working towards bam's picture, but i am at maximum friendship,!


----------



## Ras

Caught Lolly sitting on a stump.  Skye came over for a surprise visit.  Day two of Skye wearing the cyan argyle shirt when Antonio goes and gives her a spade shirt--which she promptly changes into.  Oh, well.  She still looks good.  Antonio's in his new red letter jacket, and he recommended stadium lights.  Not happening, but thanks for the suggestion.  Got a newsprint hat and visited a bunch of dream towns.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Listened to 50 K.K. songs tonight to get the bronze and silver badges. 50 more and I'll get the gold one. Ugh. I might listen to a few more tonight, and then the rest next week.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Also, someone finally suggested the police station, so I paid it off just now. It's 4:30am now, so it'll be in town in less than two hours!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I finally bothered to talk to Diedre, who moved in a few days ago. On that note, does anyone know who's town is Ur Butt?


----------



## Sidewalk

Earn the 500 hrs badge, and start laying down some path to my dreamies.
But i think i fail badly 

Just receive my mailman's hat too


----------



## Snowtyke

Got Mira by plot resetting about 30 times.


----------



## Wanderlust

Got the police station today. Hi, Booker!


----------



## vintage-rabbit

i got gloria in boxes and gave her away to someone who had her as a dreamy!!
i will probably be getting chevre from a very generous person aswell!!


----------



## Gummysaur

Pashmina suggested the bus stop after an hour of doing the wetsuit trick. I wanted something else, but oh well. I also installed some bushes


----------



## jolokia

Paid for train station renovation, got the last two fish set items I needed via ReTail forum, and began buying/adding new stuff to the formerly ice-series room I gutted yesterday. I'm gonna have a mad science lab to go with my creepy torture room. Marcel moving out made a lot of outside stuff possible all of a sudden, and the town is starting to look almost decent with a bunch of long-awaited recently added PWPs.


----------



## oath2order

Bought more turnips than you could possibly hold.

help

also I got some more refurbish grinding done


----------



## Born2BWild

Bought a few bushels of turnips (102 bells apiece), got the Resetti model, started expanding my left-side room, and harvested my fruit trees (still no perfect cherries, though).


----------



## Ante87

Bought some turnips, bred some more black and pink lillies, and planted some more bushes around town. Red snappers were on special today so I did some fishing for the first time in a while. Also, Francine just moved in randomly and she picked literally the perfect spot down to the tile. So stoked!


----------



## GuruGuru214

Made some room in my closet (not as much room as I'd have liked, but I'll be relisting it in a day or two as a giveaway), got the second to last Metroid I need to perfect my creepy basement, went to the Dream Suite for the first time so I could destroy a town, and managed to secure the move-in of my only dream villager.  Today was a GOOD day.


----------



## jolokia

Sorted out my mad science lab, just waiting on three more item deliveries from the Nooks to finish it off. There was a purple pansy by my orange ones this morning. Fuchsia's pic was in my mailbox, then as soon as I saw her she pinged to move - would've preferred it if Merry went, but I've got two uchis anyway so off she goes! Attended the remodeled train station ceremony (zen), then queued up a lamp post to be built in the lemon grove. Overall, a productive day.


----------



## Farobi

Caught all new bugs, fish, and sea creatures for the month of Febuary. Stopped Punchy from moving. TTed to December to regrow grass and caught new fish that come out in December. This pretty much makes it so that I only need one more bug, one more fish, and one more sea creature to finish the whole collection and the museum. TTed back to present time and cleaned up my town.

I plan on waiting until another villager asks to move before TTing again to the middle of December so I can catch the Dung Beetle and then TTing back. Wait for another villager to ask to move and then TT forward to March or April to catch the last of the fish and sea creatures.


----------



## Xanarcah

Finally found Mitzi a new home! She was part of the cycle to get Julian back, so she'll be permanently on my Main Street~

And I asked Ankha to move into my main town! She put her plot down in a decent place with relatively little trouble, so that was nice. 

Since Ankha moved out of my other town, I'm pretty sure the only personality missing there is Snooty! So I might try and do the 7 Days reset method to get a good snooty to replace her.


----------



## Gizmodo

My town halll renovation into fairy tale was completed yesterday so celebrated today 
Funny how ive renovated it yet still dont have a flag, 6 months on..


----------



## Born2BWild

Started the lighthouse PWP today; went back-and-forth paying off it and my latest home loan. Rocket also sold me a wistful painting, which turned out to be fake.


----------



## Ras

I traded with Skye, and a crewel tee was involved.  Does this mean I'm guilty of . . . crewel tee to animals?  Haha, anyone?  Sigh.

. . .

In Mirage, Harry moved out and someone was nice enough to take him.  I'm really glad about that, because he really was a good dude.  I'm glad I gave him a chance and got to know him.  Got two pictures--one from his days in Mirage, and one in the mail when he left.

Got a brilliant idea today that, if I have two pictures of an animal when they move, I will keep one of their pictures attached to their goodbye letter, saved at the post office.

In Pangola, Deirdre moved out and Bruce agreed to move in.  Now I can get down to the business of moving Erik over to Mirage.  I didn't really want to try to do that before I was back up to ten, as the prospect of a random move-in wasn't that appealing.  On the one hand, if you go far enough ahead, it's a lot easier than camper resetting.  On the other hand, if you get a great villager in a terrible position, well, that wouldn't be fun.

Funnily enough, I wasn't that fond of Beau, but I moved him in from the campsite and now I might even consider moving him to Mirage instead of Erik if he pings first.  He's a pretty cool little guy.  Laziest creature I've ever seen.  It feels like every conversation with him starts with a yawn.  LOL.

I am having the flower arch built where Harry's house was.  Crossing my fingers, but I think I have a pretty good idea for it.


----------



## Boo_is_dead

I found my last missing fossil and paid off all my home loans (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Jayy Jayy

quite new to the game but i completed the fountain PWP with thanks to a friend who also let me sit on his island until i caught myself my first shark. 

Planted some trees now i have Lemons, Bananas, Mangos, Peaches, Cherries, Apples and Pears
Also bought myself a cool Samurai Helmet


----------



## estypest

This is from yesterday but hey no matter! 

Sold my first turnips on the stalk market woot finally ! Which gave me the bells to pay off my current house loan, the cafe PWP and a third thing I can't recall ...


----------



## Miley

I ended up getting a purple rose and a snowboy vanity!

Pretty cool.


----------



## Sloom

I started Team rocket cycling yesterday <3


----------



## kittenlover06

I finished my flower petal path! 

yay.


----------



## Gizmodo

Finallly found a 2nd town ^^
Tia, Timbra, Tangy, Stitches & Rod
great layout too


----------



## Seastar

I got a Sloppy Carpet that Lyman put in Re-tail. I usually fill all the spots in my Re-tail, so accidentally forgetting a spot was a good thing this time.


----------



## lilylily

- got my first brewstoid <33
- stole 2x40 white roses from the island tours and planted them in my town
- katt's finally gone
- paid off a pwp
- finally changed some minor things that bothered me in my first house
- finished laying paths

i was damn productive today


----------



## Gizmodo

Tomorrow i plan to reset for a good smug, hopefully Marshal :3

(Im going to reset for a good smug and uchi)
and then allow my game to give me a random 8th and 9th villager


----------



## Ras

You probably know, but it looks like you'll also have a cranky in the mix.  It might be easier to take the cranky first so you reduce it down to just uchi and smugs for the seventh and eighth?

I picked up three new villagers today.  Bruce was camping and I had to take him, even though I was really hoping for Static or Wolfgang.  Then, in a completely stupid and irrational move, I allowed Ed to agree to move in from the campsite in Mirage, even though I had just gotten down to nine to make room for Erik.  What was I thinking?  Then, I had the perfect opportunity to get myself off the hook when someone was giving Static away, but I took Static into my third town!  Wha?  Well, I'll keep Ed around for the PWPs and then try to send him on his way quickly.

I built a flower arch in Mirage but then ordered it demolished to put Ed right where Harry had been.  But then I realized I would rather put Ed somewhere else.  Sigh.  I may try to quickly cycle Static out of the third town and into Mirage, but I have never had luck with a new arrival wanting to move.  I'm also afraid he would agree to go, the Moved Out sign would be put up, but I'd be stuck with Ed anyway and Static would just be gone.  I don't think that could happen, but I think I'm just having to live with Ed for a while.


----------



## Gizmodo

Yeah i was reminded of that in  another thread, i had completely forgot, so ill reset a few times, and if a cranky pops up, just keep them and do the Uchi/Smug the next few days 
glad people on here reminded me of that!


----------



## JessaBelle

All I did was learn the "daydreaming" comedic skill from Dr. Shrunk. 
Oh, and I sold some turnips in the stalk market.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm slowly getting rid of my huge hoard of items!

I sold almost 400 bush starts the other day. Today I cleared out almost all my Statues and Paintings! From one town, anyway. >.>

Next will probably be some of my complete furniture sets and my villager pictures. There are tons. Ugh.


----------



## Born2BWild

Found turnip prices had gone up to 106 bells, so I'm holding out for at least one more day in hopes they'll go up a bit more. Also visited several dream towns, bred a few hybrids, and visited someone's town to get some petition signatures.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got two new badges from Phineas: Balloon Master and Catalog Maniac Silver. I'm particularly happy about the balloon badge (it's the gold one) because it means I don't have to waste any more time digging out my slingshot and shooting down crappy balloon furniture any more.


----------



## Gizmodo

In Parfait:
Reset for Plots, and got Octavian!!! hes in a good spot too yay !
Paid off my downpayment.. donated fossils, did some errands, nearly got the permit

In Azalea:
Sorted out some paths, and im going on later to do more


----------



## nacy

finished all of dr shrunk's emotions and passed my second gracie test : -)


----------



## Sharla Smith

Finished my second Gracie test! I'm sure I spent 100k at T.I.Y. by now, so I can't wait to finish the other two!

I just hope she asks for sporty and official .-.


----------



## Krazy Karl

I sat down and added about 20 more fish to my Museum, started to landscape my event area, paid the rest of my loan off so now I can have a basement put in and set up the starts of a hybrid farm


----------



## JackoCFC

Just planted few more trees around my paths and started designing the living room in my house


----------



## Saranghae

FINALLY got the Fairy Tale Bridge suggested!!


----------



## Born2BWild

Turnip prices _did _go up today, to 154 bells! I'm holding out for one more day...hope I don't regret it tomorrow.

Anyway, Roscoe moved out today. I was fortunate enough to find someone to take him for their town, and I hope they enjoy him. I hope I can get someone other than a stinking cat in his place (not that there's anything wrong with cats, it's just that I have 5 already and would like something else).


----------



## Ras

Plot resetting for Ed, which is tedious and annoying.  But, ever since Clay moved out, I wondered how easy it would be to put Erik in his exact spot.  The game keeps trying to put Ed there, so that's great news.  But, I don't want to put Ed there in case someone else moves before him and that spot becomes open for Erik.  I want to put Ed down next to Skye so her blue rose patch will match him, too, but the game just won't put him there.  It was where Hippeaux was, so it should be just fine.


----------



## oath2order

I was standing outside retail and looked away and it looked like there was a giant monster i got scared


----------



## Gizmodo

So Far Today:
Octavian Moved In
I'm going to go over to Azalea, to get all the rococo furniture, as thats what i want in my parfait house
Tia gave me a fancy doll, which suits the rococo set to a tee


----------



## harime

Upgraded my house once more to fit a kitchen.


----------



## GuruGuru214

Had a few people over to sell perfect oranges, passed my third Gracie check, and spent way too much time looking for Whitney, only to finally find her looking at fossils.  Bummer, because today's the first day she's actually fully moved in, and the only conversation I got to have with her was about my completed fossil section.


----------



## Farobi

I GOT MIRA, FINALLY. Now to get Lucha so they can get married and have cute babies.

Visited GracieGrace in the town of the person I got Mira from, and got four items from my wishlist- cowboy boots, acid washed pants, witch's hat, and witch's robes.

FINALLY got perfect town status- I'm extremely proud of this because I never had it in any town ever. And I've played all four games.

Started customizing my kiddie furniture- thank god. I've been so so lazy with my house which is part of the reason I don't have a dream address, so hopefully this will be the push I need to get it started.

And finally, I got a bunch of balloons, toy hammers, etc for my dream town so there will be lots of fun presents for visitors to play around with. Just deciding on the outfit, organizing the flowers I have, and fixing my house and it'll be ready to get its very own dream address. I"M SO EXCITED


----------



## Siren137

Had a really successful day in Celador!

Paid off my home loan and ordered the basement. I need more space so that should help!

Got a bingo and won a snowmobile

Delivered a present to Cole and he gave me a Dorian! Well impressed as I think I have all the fruit now!

But best if all I went to the campsite and there was MOLLY! I couldn't believe it, she is a Dreamie who I didn't think I would get as she seems popular but there she was! So of course I invited her to Celador, yippee!


----------



## JellyBeans

Pashmina suggested the police station. OH YEAH! Only took a month and 2 days.


----------



## Sidney2518

Finally got around to taming my flowers. They were outta control!


----------



## Saranghae

Got 302 island medals (still working on getting more, I need to buy as many bushes as possible). Also asked Isabelle to demolish my remaining bridge so I can rebuild it as a Fairy Tale one


----------



## Born2BWild

Today was a fairly eventful day: while out gathering fruit this morning, I noticed a Jacob's Ladder growing near the cliff's edge, and I knew that could only mean one thing... Sure enough, when talking to Isabelle, I found that I had a perfect town!!! 

Also, my turnip prices had dropped to 144 today, so I sold my 20 bushels right away. I also saw that lemons were being bought for premium today, so I harvested the lemon trees in my town and sold them, and also went to the island, found some tours with lemons, and brought them back to sell as well.  Overall, I made more than enough to pay off my latest home loan.


----------



## ichigo

I finally unlocked the fortune shop PWP, found a new fossil (I only need one more now), and Patty told me she's leaving on the 10th.


----------



## Krazy Karl

I had my first Pansy hybrid flower grow so I proudly placed it with the rest of my hybrids, I managed to pay off the donation to have my new bridge put in so I can get to the gates easier, paid quite a chuck off my new loan too so hopefully I'll get that sorted tomorrow, I also noticed that my gardening center has started work so that's something to check out tomorrow!  found 3 new fossils for my museum too which is always nice.


----------



## Fig Tree

My town is still 3 days young so I haven't done anything all too eventful. I caught 4 stringfish in the last hour! I have caught every bug and fish that I can in winter and I already have 10 fossils donated. I still have a couple more points until I become a certified mayor though. All in all its been great so far.


----------



## Rika092

Finally got a perfect town status today! Hooray ^^


----------



## Tenyu

Muffy finally requested a picnic blanket, so I placed down the plot and paid it off today. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Blizzard

Actually nothing for the first time since June. Dug up a few fossils and watched it snow IRL.  My towns have become sad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fig Tree said:


> My town is still 3 days young so I haven't done anything all too eventful. I caught 4 stringfish in the last hour! I have caught every bug and fish that I can in winter and I already have 10 fossils donated. I still have a couple more points until I become a certified mayor though. All in all its been great so far.



Aww, grats!!  Sounds like you are enjoying the game!!!


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I accomplished nearly losing Beau and becoming as pale as a corpse by time travel, seriously NEVER. TIME TRAVELING. AGAIN!


----------



## Gizmodo

Reset for Marshal in Parfait ^^
now going to go play on Parfait finally, for a few hours and do all my errands, then go on Azalea later


----------



## Kahzel

Yes! Anicotti finally accepted to leave!

Also got the silver slingshot :3


----------



## harime

I finally got rid of the unnecessary bamboo @u@ They're taking over.
And I upgraded again + paid off some PWP's.


----------



## bearclaws

Upgraded my front left room (bathroom), which is good... Slowly getting there with my house. So many items, not enough space! Can't wait until everything's fully upgraded


----------



## Gummysaur

Got Katrina's Shop! Now my Main Street is complete


----------



## Shattersnap

Pecan agreed to leave.  I was on the fence about her, but in the end I decided I can eventually find someone I like more.


----------



## Wanderlust

Won the fishing tournament with an oarfish!


----------



## kyukon

I bought my friend something from my catalog, made her an qr outfit and moved some wild flowers around herpaderr
got so much done B)


----------



## Becca617

I got one of my biggest dreamies. Rod moved in!! <3


----------



## Lecsy

Finally finished paying my house  I'm so happy omg


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Won the fishing torny and Caught a Stringfish which is apparently really rare


----------



## Born2BWild

Walker is moving in soon, literally right next to my house. Since I already have Marcel, and i have no interest in two lazy doggies, one of them has got to go. Since Marcel's house is right where I want to put my park area, you can guess which one I'm leaning towards getting rid of.

Anyhow, I checked with Isabelle, and my town is still perfect (even though my Jacob's Ladder from yesterday has disappeared; weird). I donated the classic painting I bought from Redd yesterday to the museum, and got several pieces of furniture from the Fishing Tourney. I'll check back later today to see if I'm still in first place.


----------



## estypest

Got the flower arch suggested, and had Roscoe in the campsite... automatic move in


----------



## VioletPrincess

Well it is not really today, it was yesterday and I am so happy.  Rosie is Back in Primrose!  She left my town and went to stay in my daughters town.  After some time she decided to move back to Primrose.  Also today I put up my first Topiary


----------



## Saranghae

Stitches is moving in!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

SHEP MOVED 

AWWW YIIISSSSS


----------



## Saranghae

Oh and just unlocked the train station remodel


----------



## Shattersnap

Should be winning fishing tourney with a shark.  Wasn't able to play till this afternoon so I was only able to break 3 records and only got dab table from fish set, which I already had.


----------



## kittenlover06

i've posted on this before, but hey it's a new day. I GOT A GOLDEN SHOVEL AW YEA! a lil bit too excited but hey, it's gold.


----------



## Boo_is_dead

I've got 700k points for my HHA Theme Challenge (choosed fairy-tale btw)


----------



## Ras

Was excited to start a PWP today, but ... KTHX FISHING TOURNEY. 

Went nuclear on my villagers by giving Chip a whale shark.  Top that, fishes!


----------



## Chime

Laid down some more paths and gave Bob away!
I'm down to 8 villagers now and hopefully I'll be able to fill those spots soon. I want some new villagers~

I wanted to pay off the museum expansion but again the darned fishing tourney.


----------



## JackoCFC

Today I won the fishing tourney (yay for me!) and re-planted some trees to make them look more tidy. Celia left today so that means another villager is probably going to ruin my hard work by putting their house in the wrong spot >.<


----------



## NegativeZero

I finished building a little playground and won the fishing tourney. Woo!


----------



## Zeeta

I earned 400.000 bells by going to the island, which is a record ^^, And also won first place in the fishing tourney with my seabass (ugh, seabass).


----------



## Celes

I got more flowers from the island for my town and won the Fishing Tourney with an ocean sunfish. ^.^


----------



## ichigo

I visited my newly opened fortune shop, got the silver catalog badge from Phineas, won the fishing tourney and got K.K. Birthday.  The only items I got from the tourney were 3 squid chairs, 2 marine pop floors and a bunch of normal items. :/


----------



## oath2order

Well I got all the furniture from my town's set of fish items. Wallpaper is next week.


----------



## Farobi

I layed down some paths, they look really nice.
They look REALLY REALLY NICE  I can't believe they aren't too popular (not sharing because I forgot the QR codes myself :x )
I had someone come over and ask Francine to come into their town, in exchange for me getting Simon! I'm really really rallly REALLY excited to pick him up tomorrow. 

Recently got the Funky wig from Gracie Grace for future refrences. I'm laying down some of my paths and its almost finished, also trying to get a christmas-y theme to it. Also got Francine yesterday! I have Chrissy and Francine now hoo-rah!

Also Finally got 100 visits to my town, so I remodeled my train station.


----------



## GuruGuru214

Today was a fairly uneventful day in Woodtick.  Actually less eventful than most, because the fishing tourney, which I never enter, kept me from having any conversations with my villagers about anything but fish.

BUT!  One of my fortune cookies produced the last Metroid I needed for my basement!  I needed 16 for the arrangement I wanted, and now I can finally stop buying fortune cookies and stalking Reddit!

Now I just need to have a giant closet cleanout giveaway to get rid of all the extra Nintendo items I accumulated while buying fortune cookies for Metroids.


----------



## Yui Z

I haven't accomplished anything today yet but forgot to do yesterdays hehe - Yesterday I got Octavian in my cycling town which means I've pretty much completed my dreamies >w< now I just have to get Del and Mallary to move out so that there's room for Genji and Octavian.

I also built the hot spring but was unsure if I'd put it in a good spot - I think it looks okay in the end and now I'll plant jacob's ladders to surround it (just to make it look pretty).
Today I plan on trying to unlock the picnic blanket (without TTing cause I never like to) and to build it if I succeed. I'll also do some more hybreeding to try and finish landscaping my town at last using my 2nd town to TT and breed them as usual. 

Oh and I also plan on trying to make my 2nd character Lucy's house into a stage with a backstage or maybe a hospital or theatre (not 100% sure yet hehe)


----------



## Gizmodo

Reset for Mira's plot 
Paid off mortgage
began building bridge


----------



## JellyBeans

Police station was built, Pashmina was going to move but I stopped her yesterday because i'm weak. I got the showmanship joke! It's one of my favourites apart from flourish


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Police station was built, Pashmina was going to move but I stopped her yesterday because i'm weak. I got the showmanship joke! It's one of my favourites apart from flourish



Have you got any of their pics yet?


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Have you got any of their pics yet?


Nope, that's why I gave in in the end. I was gonna let Pashmina go 'cause she asked twice, but..


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Nope, that's why I gave in in the end. I was gonna let Pashmina go 'cause she asked twice, but..



Im going to have this problem in Parfait too -.-


----------



## Born2BWild

Bought several bushels of turnips for 95 bells apiece this morning, then went to see Walker. Also found one of the three remaining fossils I needed for the museum (just need a sabertooth torso and a fern fossil, IIRC), and laid out some more paths now that Roscoe's house is no longer in the way. Currently working on getting Marcel's friendship higher so he'll move out.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

No PWPs, still trying to get money for my next house upgrade. I'm at 200,000 bells, I'm probably 220,000 more bells away.


I got all of the pictures of my villagers except for Grizzly and Antonio


----------



## Milano

Planted some more hybrids, Paid off the Dream Suite PWP, Club LOL opened today, Bought Turnips and now I'm going to go to the Island to pick up some flowers, fish and beetles.


----------



## ichigo

I celebrated my birthday. :] Deena hosted it at her house and Merengue and Bob joined us. I got the birthday sign and 3 present letters: water cooler from Skye, mobile from Patty and a cardboard box from Mom....haha.

I also got the balloon popping badge from Phineas and Patty requested a metal bench.


----------



## Born2BWild

Marcel actually pinged me to move today! I told him he could, but...HE STILL OPTED TO STAY. Grrr... 

Other than that, nothing major. Had a major drop in turnip prices today (165 to 61), and got some more things for my downstairs game room...


----------



## Tenyu

Freckles finally gave me her picture! She sure took her sweet time, sniffing every rose along the way. All of my other originals have given multiples of their pictures by now.


----------



## HoennMaster

Got Bamboo from returning a lost item.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Good day today,  Finally got a gold Axe from Leif, Got a Mannequin from Able and Rosie gave me her Pic.


----------



## Shattersnap

Re-arranged some flowers I've been meaning to for a while and got some new art from Redd.


----------



## JackoCFC

Gave sprinkle her new catchphrase, watered my plants and talked to gulliver on the beach


----------



## jolokia

Got the fortune teller's shop! Main street is now 100%.


----------



## Born2BWild

Paid off my latest loan, expanded my first floor east room, and Rocket suggested the scarecrow PWP (doubt I'll build it, though).


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I just adopted Rudy into my town


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I adopted Flip into my town and finally finished my first set:




You can find them all on my Tumblr


----------



## nacy

adopted celia and i'm now halfway to my dream town


----------



## Gizmodo

Thanks to a very kind member, Molly will be my 10th


----------



## ayeeprill

Quite a lot! Actually, to go along with the above poster, lol, Molly moved out to a lovely home and sent me her picture as a farewell. Rearranging the paths by her old house plot right now. Also Blanche came over to my house randomly and gave me one of the items on my wishlist!


----------



## Gizmodo

Paid off suspension bridge too ^_^


----------



## Lucalas

Changed my paths 
Made a new town flag and tune
decided to buy a fountain 

Coco moved out


----------



## Wanderlust

Maelle was sick so yesterday, I sent her a letter telling her to feel better soon. Today, I checked my mail and she sent me an orange!!!!!! Sorry just that I've been trying to get an orange for quite a while heh


----------



## Alienfish

Preventing Wendy for moving  Fuchsia or Monique gtfo already


----------



## Splinter

It's not exactly something I acheived in one day but I have been working on my town a lot during the past few months, I put the date forward to the 25th of Feb earlier and created a new character so I could have a preview of how my town looks without the snow, and not to toot my own horn or anything but I was blown away by the difference it makes. I'm really looking forward to when the snow finally goes.


----------



## Born2BWild

TIY opened today, so I was glad to get the new music and the bush starters (which I desperately need for landscaping!). I also started paying off my latest room expansion, and I managed to get the silver slingshot!


----------



## Shattersnap

Pecan finished moving out and I completed my 3rd Gracie fashion check.  Also continued working on a long-term landscaping experiment involving a lot of bushes.  Very productive day.


----------



## estypest

Cobb finally pinged me to leave my second town, huzzah!


----------



## Ras

So far, I just got Skye's pic.  That's good enough for me.


----------



## Gizmodo

Plot reset for Molly
paid off the campsite
went to the island for the first time in Parfait and sold lots of items


----------



## Blizzard

Kept falling on my face. Went to see Katrina. Got a Tinglehood. I look like a bean sprout.


----------



## JackoCFC

Today I decided to make an extra character and turn their house into a hotel theme and perhaps a gym for the other


----------



## stitchmaker

The last 4 days two bridges have been removed and replaced.  This morning I turned it on to find the last bridge is done.
The pathways finally line up. Yeah.

The waiting for certain Perfect Pear trees to die continues.  Way too many.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did a Vegas house in my 2nd town and love it.  Golden stuff in the front room.  Card room in the back.  Gorgeous and sleek on the side rooms.  Restaurant upstairs.   Still not sure what to do with the basement.  Might add a spa down there or a kitchen.


----------



## Dianna

Started a second town. Followed through with all the advice from Issabelle and donated a lot of fish.


----------



## Seastar

I sold an ice cream case to Lyman and then noticed that Kiki and Skye were dancing and singing. OH no... Oh nooo. Skye changed her catchphrase. No, Skye! Not you too! Soon everyone will only say "Kupo Koops" and "Meowz Mowz"! None of the villagers that ruined their catchphrase have pinged me to change it. They ping me for greeting changes instead.


----------



## Ras

You can report them to Isabelle and it'll change to "uh huh."  Maybe that'll make them ask for a catchphrase quicker.


----------



## Seastar

Ras said:


> You can report them to Isabelle and it'll change to "uh huh."  Maybe that'll make them ask for a catchphrase quicker.



But then most of my villagers would be saying "uh huh" and that sounds kinda boring. Isabelle has such boring ideas for how to handle this stuff. XD I've heard that the clothing she makes them wear when you report clothing is boring too.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I finally got the final Gracie check! I can't wait for the emporium!


----------



## Gizmodo

In Azalea i got my first mannequin :3 
In Parfait i have set my room up finally :3


----------



## GuruGuru214

I finally managed to get the Golden Axe!  Hard to believe I've been buying saplings for a month and a half already.

Huh...Golden Axe...I never really got interested in those games...


----------



## harime

I got Merengue from campsite so I guess I don't need Maple anymore ^^;


----------



## Born2BWild

Got my chocolate cake from Isabelle and chocolate heart from Rosie in the mail, Rosie suggested an illuminated tree PWP, and Rocket pinged me that she's leaving on the 19th.


----------



## Libra

_Finally_ got the golden axe from Leif today! Yay!


----------



## Becca617

nothing so far


----------



## Libra

Pashmina just suggested the police station.  Not sure I'll actually build it, though, but it's always nice to get a PWP suggestion.


----------



## ichigo

I found a housing plot for Bruce.  I'm glad a peppy moved out last because I haven't had a cranky villager since Nov. 
I got the expert shopper badge from Phineas, Fuchsia suggested the wisteria trellis PWP and I bought a moon because it was my spotlight item. I gave Muffy a gorgeous lamp for her birthday present.


----------



## Libra

_Finally_ got the perfect town status and unlocked the town hall upgrades. Yay!!!


----------



## meo

Just restarted my second town so as you can imagine there's a lot to do.
I paid my first house payment, donated the first couple fossils, donated some fish as well, started 
planting all the different types of fruit and making my perfect fruit "orchard". I spoke to all my neighbors (Merengue, Kabuki, Genji, Nibbles, and Tucker) and did a few favors. I completed my approval rating and built the campsite which
I also paid off today. So it was a good day.


----------



## Gizmodo

In Parfait:
Paid off my 98,000 mortgage
Began building the Dream Suite which should be finished today
Bought a wetsuit
Did lots of favours for villagers..


----------



## Jarrad

Went and asked Molly to come and move to my town! 
That's probably the biggest accomplishment I've accomplished since I bought the game.


----------



## Libra

I passed Gracie's Fashion Check four times this night (literally, LOL, since it was _way_ after midnight). I TT'ed to the next day and back, since I had read that that was the fastest way to get them done. 

First theme was flashy, which I barely passed. I'm convinced Gracie was feeling sorry for me and let me pass. I wasn't complaining, of course! 
Second was cute, which Gracie wasn't entirely happy with since all my clothes had the cute theme. But I passed, anyway.
Next was historical, which I didn't have enough clothes for, so I TT'ed forward and back to get another theme.
Third was iconic, of which I had far more items than I would have thought. Mixed it with something ornate and Gracie was pleased.
Final check was basic, which I mixed with something cute and Gracie was again pleased.

Result: Gracie is opening a shop in my town! Yay!!! 

I'm still surprised I managed to actually pass these checks. I haven't bought that many clothes nor accessories, so I wasn't sure I'd find anything matching the theme in my catalog. I really have to thank my villagers for having given and sent me so many clothes! Without them I would have failed!


----------



## Gizmodo

In Azalea I finally reached over 150,000 for the HHA! So got a golden house model yay


----------



## Seastar

I finally got Paula's goodbye letter. (I have mail issues.) It came with her Picture! I also got a letter from K.K. Slider with his picture in it too! (that one was really unexpected) I hope that by clearing out enough mail, I will soon get my Valentine's letters!
Edit: Oh, but sadly, I don't have anywhere to put their pictures yet.


----------



## Chime

Was finally able to put up a cafe!


----------



## Shattersnap

Went to a friends town and got a number of extra trees and bushes for landscaping, and finally got Ankha after about 8 or so non-consecutive hours of campsite cycling.  I really didn't want to cycle my campsite, but I wanted to buy another game copy and cycle a town or pay 15-30 million bells to get her in a trade even less.  

So it was a lot of half-listening to netflix in the background while casting villager after villager into the void, but it was worth it in the end.

Six villagers down, four to go.


----------



## honeybutter

today marked the first time i've done the butterfly-catching tour since realising you could keep the flowers/fruit you picked up during some of the tours. previously, i thought you could only get lilies and violets from leif's store. let's just say i've been doing a _lot_ of harvesting.

i'm also hoping to finally catch k.k. slider's acoustic show for the first time tonight. ^^ i work nightshift so i'm usually sleeping/getting ready/working during it, but i'm staying home today.


----------



## Born2BWild

Caught a bagworm for Punchy, paid off my home loan, asked for my second floor to be expanded, and Hans suggested the parabolic antenna PWP.


----------



## BellManAC

I got 3 new badges today randomly  I also cleaned up my beach to prepare for growing some more hybrids  Still helping villagers all the time...hopefully I'll get a villager pic soon...


----------



## Improv

Today in Almond_,_ I_:_

_?_ Got a house
_?_ Planted the Town Tree
_?_ Greeted neighbors
_?_ Ran errands for neighbors
_?_ Checked out Main Street
_?_ Harvested fruit
_?_ Planted a Perfect Cherry

It was pretty eventful, for a first day_!_ I'm pretty happy
with how things are turning out.​


----------



## honeybutter

curlos just gave me a jolly painting for free!!

...i mean, it was fake, but the thought was sweet anyway.


----------



## Puddingly

I got the Mermaid Clock and Mermaid Wall  I absolutely adore that set but I'm so lazy with doing Island Tours that it takes a while...


----------



## french toast

A garbage can project request by accident.

Completed donations for a geyser.

Changed music for a room.

Watered some flowers.

Shot down a present.


----------



## Starlightz

Did the daily chores, digging up fossils/gyroids, watering flowers, talking to neighbors, ect.

Although, I did finally pay off my bridge PWP, and I'm going beetle hunting tonight for my house mortgage


----------



## a potato

Clearing everything out to reset.


----------



## Swiftstream

Got 3 lovely villagers today!! Rudy, lolly, and agent S!


----------



## honeybutter

\o/ got my first perfect town rating!!!!


----------



## dolover

I got my petition signature for Cherry for "more birthdays for everyone" and then fished a lot on the island.


----------



## SuperSparky1

Got Biskit's pic!


----------



## Born2BWild

Checked to make sure my town was still perfect (it was; I think this is like the 8th or 9th day), decorated my fully expanded upstairs room (still need some more cabana and ocean furniture), and Lolly suggested the outdoor chair PWP.

But that was nothing compared to what happened in the midst of all of it: while doing a random errand for my villagers, I managed to get Rosie's picture!


----------



## Gizmodo

I also customized 6 rococo pieces into gothic white :3
paid off the dream suite


----------



## chronic

Today in Inwood Goldie moved in! Her house is in a perfect location and her actual house looks really good. She has a brick wall fence, green siding and a yellow roof <3

Next I did some landscaping. I've really been slacking during winter so this Spring is my town's revival. I chopped down a bunch of trees and made some drastic changes in a few places. Like for instance I dug up a lot of bushes around my house to make things feel more open and peaceful. 

I went to Able's Sister's for once and saw something I've never even seen before. It's called a preppy shirt. Basically it's a white shirt with a pink scarf... I said it was fashion week so I bought it.


----------



## Sunblink

I finally got one of my dreamies to move in thanks to a really nice person. ;__;


----------



## estypest

I gave Flora my motherly statue.. which is an accomplishment in not paying attention to what I'm doing uck!


----------



## PurpleWaluigi

Yesterday I bought a dreamie, Bob, and adopted another one, Pietro. They both moved in today because I'm a time traveler . Today, as I was lamenting over my loss for the giveaway for Ankha , I went into my campsite. Guess who was there? Ankha! Now 6/10 dreamies live in my town


----------



## JessaBelle

I earned the avid bell saver badge from Phineas.
I finished paying off my home loan and I finished funding my PWP (town hall renovation)

A huge thanks to Candy83 for having me over to sell my turnips. 
It was a good day!


----------



## arthurcameron

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



Its my favourite rosewood


----------



## Becca617

Reached 9,000,000 bells in my ABD, almost 10 million


----------



## Scully

Haven't played in a while so I was surprised when Fang gave me his picture today.


----------



## Adore

I finally managed to get all ocean fishes today! I also need 4 more deep sea fish till that's complete


----------



## Ras

Chief pinged me just to tell me he wants to cherish our friendship.  Awww.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Finally done resetting for Annalises (the Horse, not the Anteater x3) plot. It took me about 3! hours with lots of breaks in between...


----------



## Gizmodo

Finished customizing the Rococo set into gothic white
Paid off more mortgage..

Waiting for PWP requests -.-


----------



## Shattersnap

More landscaping, reset Ankha's plot into a good spot, and Gracie came in for my last fashion check.  Finally getting T&T Emporium, construction begins tomorrow.  Hopefully this will give me enough time to get the pieces of the gorgeous set on sale before they go away.


----------



## Athelwyn

Gained my second brick bridge (I'd had two cobblestone and one suspension, but demolished one so that a villager could suggest the brick--thank you, Baabara! I only had to wait a few days for her to suggest it.) I wanted brick because it goes with the theme I have in mind for my town.

Shari randomly pinged me to give me a white katana...I consider this an accomplishment. Haha.

And the most exciting of all...Mallary is completely moved in! She is my number one dreamie, ever since she was my bff in the GameCube AC. I picked her up, on Valentine's Day, from an awesome person who posted her on ACNL Adoptions.
I know she is one of the least popular villagers, but not to me.


----------



## Gizmodo

Athelwyn said:


> Gained my second brick bridge (I'd had two cobblestone and one suspension, but demolished one so that a villager could suggest the brick--thank you, Baabara! I only had to wait a few days for her to suggest it.) I wanted brick because it goes with the theme I have in mind for my town.
> 
> Shari randomly pinged me to give me a white katana...I consider this an accomplishment. Haha.
> 
> And the most exciting of all...Mallary is completely moved in! She is my number one dreamie, ever since she was my bff in the GameCube AC. I picked her up, on Valentine's Day, from an awesome person who posted her on ACNL Adoptions.
> I know she is one of the least popular villagers, but not to me.




I love Mallary too! me and her have a very interesting backstory to say the least


----------



## Puddingly

Paid off a loan, cured Coach's cold, donated a few fossils, anddd Rolf has changed his shirt to something absolutely hideous which isn't really an accomplishment but... an update? IT SUCKS.


----------



## Athelwyn

Gizmodo said:


> I love Mallary too! me and her have a very interesting backstory to say the least



Awww, now I'm intrigued! Hahaha!

Oh, forgot to mention that Baabara also suggested the statue fountain, and Shari suggested the Windmill--both PWPs I'll be glad to build! These happened YesterdayToday, as I was playing at odd hours.


----------



## Lotte

Got Charlise out and Diana moved in and now Tammy wants to leave so I'm about to camp reset for one of my dreamies!


----------



## estypest

Sold my turnips, paid off my home payment and firmly told Marshal he is not moving out on the 25th grr


----------



## turniphoarder

Caught another deep sea creature that I didn't have yet, making that only 4 more left to catch before I've caught them all! 
Completed collecting the complete regal set and customizing it.
Also contributed 100k to my home loan after probably 2 weeks of not putting anything towards it.


----------



## Taycat

Watered all the plants that needed to be watered.
Collected and sold all my fruit, minus the perfect fruit.
Removed the ugly tile that served no purpose.


----------



## estypest

In my second town I accomplished being the trading conduit for my villagers-- cant remember the exact items but 

Gave apple to Joey -- received item x 

Traded item x for item y from Rocket

Traded item y for item w from Sprinkle 

Traded item w for item u from Bertha

Traded item u for item z from Ruby 

Yea.. shuffle those items, animals !


----------



## JellyBeans

What the fudge... I got a perfect town after a month and 17 days (48 days to be exact aha)


----------



## Byngo

I got Erik's picture today. <3


----------



## Nzerozoro

Sly moved in and I redecorated my house!!! wahoo....


----------



## Annabat

Completed two fossil exhibits, paid off the museum extension fund and upgraded Nookling Junction! :3


----------



## Silvery

Gracie arrived in my town today and I passed her first fashion check. Also completed one fossil.


----------



## Born2BWild

Well, Rocket decided not to move out after all. To top it off, the blue rose that some stupid villager had planted a white violet RIGHT OVER TOP OF had truly disappeared.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I finally decided to plant some bamboo.  I did it near 2 corners of path and surrounded by flowers so it won't spread.  I think it will look decorative there hopefully, lol.


----------



## violetneko

Got a couple new dresses from Gracie; the sale dresses are so cute ^^


----------



## zombeats

paid off my basement loan finally. i've been focusing more on buying things and doing public works projects that i just forget to pay it off


----------



## turniphoarder

I got my ultimate dreamie Bruce!! I'm soooooo happy about it. I was jumping with joy when I asked him to move to my town. One of my friends had him and didn't want him so she gave him to me. 

I also got purple, blue and black roses. 

Today was a great day in Skybell. <3


----------



## IrishMike15

Reset my town and got an amazing layout and villagers!




Villagers: Lucky, Diana, Avery, Lucy, and Mott.


----------



## honeybutter

I GOT MY FIRST VILLAGER PIC :'D

i caught a stringfish for curlos (was searching for that thing for so long, ugh) and only had to restart once. he's my dear bby so i'm truly, dearly pleased~


----------



## Lotte

Finally got rid of Angus! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## IrishMike15

Update: MARSHALL IS MOVING IN OMG


----------



## Scully

received the golden shovel and water can



honeybutter said:


> i caught a stringfish for curlos (was searching for that thing for so long, ugh) and only had to restart once. he's my dear bby so i'm truly, dearly pleased~



string fish are the worst!! congrats on catching one haha. it takes me forever and usually I just give up.


----------



## Dolby

Nothing


----------



## Ras

Got some late-night signatures for Jitters ANNNNNNNND got his pic!  It only took 7? months!  I seriously don't know why, since I talk to him all the time, give him anything he wants.  Oh, well.  That's behind me now and I can focus on Gala.  7? months and counting, li'l piggy!  GIVE!


----------



## grrrolf

i planted some new flowers + trees, and got the illuminated heart PWP! i've been wanting that one for a while so i'm really glad


----------



## Geraldo

What flowers do you plant?


----------



## Lurrdoc

I managed to rearrange an area in my town with nice rows of various colorful roses! It's become a beautiful garden. I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## Piroshi

I finally did the last Gracie's Fashion Check so now I can sell off all of these clothes I've hoarded and actually make some room in my closet.


----------



## Ras

The day has only just begun, but I removed two bushes that I hadn't realized had been bothering me, and now the line of bushes looks much better.  I've also made an imperfect snowmam in a last-ditch effort to get the snowtyke's igloo before the season is over.  Last time I made the snowtyke, I only had one perfect snow person but got a snow bunny anyway.  I could have sworn two were imperfect.


----------



## Seastar

I read the message board and realized that today is Dora's birthday! I didn't know because I have mail problems. I gave her some candy that was leftover from Halloween, and she seemed happy.


----------



## JellyBeans

I PMd someone about buying flowers so soon my town shall be prettified <3


----------



## DarkRose407

Well, Robin is moving in 5 days, meaning I can start stalking cycling threads for dreamies again. I got a golden axe! I am so happy! I also got Katie's pic in the mail after only my first visit from her


----------



## Silvery

Finally grew a blue pansy and several black roses today.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Anabelle gave me her picture today, I was so surprised and happy, now I have Mira, Moose, and Anabelle's pictures only 7 more to go.


----------



## tealseer

I FINALLY GOT OLIVIAS PICTURE AND SHE DIDNT EVEN HAVE TO MOVE OUT IM SO HAPPY


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

I just moved in my last dreamie(at the moment) Ruby! I also moved in Marina from the campsite she's so adorable! I'm plot setting ruby but marinas in a great spot! Now that I've got all my villagers I can start decorating my town!


----------



## Camomile

I had Ankha in my campsite and decided to go ahead and get her after Punchy moved out (Gave him to my boyfriend).
Town feels about half complete! Debating making a DA for critiques before I do that, unsure.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I built a perfect snowboy for the fifth day in a row. More importantly, that means I'll be completely done with all of the snowpeople items as of tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order

I got nothing much done :/


----------



## Silverwind

Watered all my flowers. Whew!
For some reason I find the silver watering can's speed being faster than the golden one. Or may it's just me. *shrugs*


----------



## Ras

Whee!  I did the PWP trick w/Phoebe, hoping for the log bench, but she immediately offered up the geyser!  I'm not sure where to put it, but I've never had the suggestion and look forward to investigating it.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Haven`t done much lately, but a few things are well worth mentioning.

- I got my first ever BLUE ROSE. I was shocked and esthatic at the same time. Now I hope soon I can get one more, so I can gradually change my town in a blue paradise. 
- Fang gave me a 2nd picture, for my 2nd characters house. Which is awesome, since he is my fave villager. 
- I switched some bushels around and placed gold roses around my house, matching the gold exterior (with black exterior, it looks kinda nice).


----------



## Puddingly

I accidentally told Cherry to leave, oops. I'm not very fond of her and did want her out eventually but not just yet. Erik distracted me wanting to trade something and I accidentally selected the wrong option when Cherry pinged me. NEVER A DULL MOMENT.


----------



## Born2BWild

Marcel pinged me to move, and he actually decided to go through with it this time. Now I can finally put that park area where he so inconveniently placed his house.

I also had several people over, bought a lot of bushes at the island, and sold all my turnips when I discovered the price had dropped a few bells from yesterday evening.


----------



## Ras

Puddingly said:


> I accidentally told Cherry to leave, oops. I'm not very fond of her and did want her out eventually but not just yet. Erik distracted me wanting to trade something and I accidentally selected the wrong option when Cherry pinged me. NEVER A DULL MOMENT.



You can stop her.  Usually if you talk to her the next day, she'll say, "I should be home packing," and you'll have the option to stop her again.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Silver Medalist and Expert Shopper badges from Phineas, and Skye just gave me her picture!


----------



## Ras

AHHHHH YEAH!  Yesterday, Phoebe gave me the geyser PWP, which was cool, but I wanted the log bench.  She just gave me the log bench!  HAHA!

I had to endure a little weirdness doing the PWP diving trick.  Went out 5 mins, came back, and Antonio asked for a new catchphrase.  I said nah.  Went out another 5 mins, Antonio AGAIN asked for a catchphrase change!  But, that's cool, because I'm demolishing my zen bench and putting in my log bench!


----------



## a potato

Lay down paths, get a second file, lay down more paths, reclaim my items from before the reset, lay down mor paths, the. Lay down flowers to make the paths look more like paths.


----------



## Lotte

Did the reset trick and went from Hazel -> Tammy -> Cherry and her plot is in a perfect spot! I can't wait for her to move in. Her and Muffy are my favorite uchis so I'm happy that I'm getting one of them in my town. c:


----------



## Blizzard

Tried to get 10 visitors to reach train station upgrade. Offered cool globe as it was Nature Day. How pathetic, nobody bothered to help. So I visited myself. Marshal is sick. Grew my first purple tulip. Pyramid is up but 3rd torch in wrong spot. Tearing it down. Isabelle is a pain.


----------



## Splinter

I got Marina to move in (the last villager I wanted), time travelled 1 month into the future and back without losing any villagers to fix dirt patches. Now I can play it normally day by day without having to reset for plots and stuff.


----------



## hemming1996

Got Claudia out ;D Now I have to get alfonso, deli and monty out


----------



## Yui Z

Got lots of hybrid orders complete >w<


----------



## Akina

Anhka in my campsite tent and a spot open! She's moving in! I had almost given up on her, but here she was


----------



## Scully

Stitches gave me his picture


----------



## Born2BWild

Finally paid off my home loan, expanded my basement, and got the golden watering can from Isabelle.


----------



## Starlight

I won an auction for Punchy and just picked him up. He should be laying down his house tomorrow and I'm so excited!


----------



## Rika092

Benedict left but gave me a picture!! Awww now I kinda miss him. Did a bunch of favors for the neighbors and started a new public works project <3


----------



## Lotte

Cherry moved in today and Melba should be moving in tomorrow or the day after! So happy <3


----------



## Drexyia

I got my 500 hour badge today lol. Guess I may have a slight addiction! I also received my silver badge for cataloging today!


----------



## crystalmilktea

Freya gave me her picture when I delivered a present to her from Tank


----------



## Ras

Got Skye's pic after I gave her a perfect apple (my town fruit being pear).  The last time (and first time) she gave me her pic was a week and two days ago.  

Got to listen in as Fauna and Lolly bonded over some recipes.


----------



## Fairytale

Penelope is moving in, and Lucky is moving out tomorrow.


----------



## JellyBeans

Changed my paths, bought lucky for my sister and kabuki moved in


----------



## Lotte

Reset plots today and got Fang! He's my favorite cranky villager <3


----------



## vodkasmizmar

I had a long day of cycling yesterday. I had someone in my main town move out on the 19th, so I was cycling like crazy to get one of my dreamies in my cycling town to ping. Finally, it happened at 11PM and I started around 1PM. During that time, my cycling town got: Wolfgang, Rosie, Rudy, Francine and O'Hare.

I did the villager reset trick only TWICE in my main town this morning. Shep moved in EXACTLY where I wanted him to after the second reset, right next to Teddy! I can just totally tell they're going to be best friends


----------



## JellyBeans

Added more flowers to my collection.


----------



## HelloPrince

Slowly turning my house into the perfect Fairy Tale score and so I bought and costumed a lot of the regal items to be royal blue.
It's looking rather nice.


----------



## amybear91

I've been looking for her for ages with no luck, but Diana was finally in my campsite today and I had a space after Phil moved in, so I got Diana <3 I also played with my aunt because it was her birthday today, so we went to the island and did some tours to celebrate


----------



## harime

Finally decided to build my cafe so I can get it over and done with.


----------



## Gummysaur

Redecorated my upstairs, left, and basement rooms, did some spring cleaning, and got the caution sign suggested ^-^


----------



## Shattersnap

Finished reorganizing my main room.


----------



## Celes

Got a Golden Watering Can after two long months. c:


----------



## Gizmodo

In Azalea.. i finally finally got KATRINA!


----------



## Blizzard

Got Tropical Vista wallpaper on private island. Rarely look because it's mostly always mermaid. Set me back 100 medals.


----------



## kelloyy

I reset my game yesterday (I began to hate my town  ) so I'm not very far into it yet. But I'm making the most of winter and built  perfect snowmam and managed to get the complete Ice Set  
Now I'm just collecting snowflakes and selling the furniture so I can upgrade my house!


----------



## BellManAC

Got the golden watering can after 15 long days!! DDD WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ras

Fauna made me sad by saying I talked to her too much today, so I stood outside her house as she slept and got out the megaphone and said, "Silly Fauna, you silly little deer!" 

Kapp'n answered, "Gar?!" 







Edit: All is forgiven.  Fauna sent me her pic in the mail!  These are tears of joy!


----------



## JellyBeans

Got a perfect town again (I lost it by chopping 2 trees -.-), almost finished my rainbow rose garden (1 black rose to go!!) and uh I think that's it.


----------



## RainbowStar

In my new town I've managed to pay off loan and get 100% approval so hoping to start on the campsite tomorrow


----------



## Gizmodo

In Azalea:
Celebrated Katrina's Shop Opening!
Got a Gold Badge for HHA 

In Parfait:
Celebrated Dream Suite
Got Signatures for Shrunk


----------



## Celes

I got the last joke from Shrunk. <3


----------



## hemming1996

Finished my joke book ;D


----------



## JellyBeans

I completed my rainbow rose garden!! Now to finish my tulip one - just pink, black and purple ones to buy!


----------



## ichigo

I got Fuchsia's pic. 





Apparently she has a stash of them.  Deena gave me another pic of herself the other day too.


----------



## Rika092

I got Roscoe to move in!! Yeppyyy


----------



## Dollieclaire

I got both Coco and Francine to move in today


----------



## Born2BWild

After almost two weeks of no campers whatsoever, I found Kyle in my campsite today. I also found and bought the kappa costume pants on the island (they're rare, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## keepitshay

I finally caught a Red King Crab after weeks of trying.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Placed and paid off my campsite.


----------



## toastia

hikari got was my 100th visitor and unlocked my train station


----------



## Silvery

Got Winnie's picture! Now I can happily allow her to move out.


----------



## Yugi Moto

I got my dreamie marshal today 

And what's even better is that I traded Ankha for him who was that persons dreamie as well .Needless to say we were both freaking out afterwards


----------



## Ras

It's a pic frenzy in Mirage lately!  Skye asked me to give a package to Antonio, and he rewarded me with his pic!  This is a day after Fauna mailed me her pic, and two days after Skye gave me her second pic!


----------



## Libra

I finally got the fourth and last mannequin. I could have gotten those sooner if I had remembered about them. I _did_ know about them but it was only when Gracie gave me my first one that I remembered there were three more. So now I have all four of them but I'm not sure yet what to do with them (or rather; how to dress them exactly). Other than that, after waaaaay too many hours of plot resetting, I managed to make a plot for O'Hare appear. And I stopped Pashmina from moving. _Again_. That's all, actually. I really need to work on getting PWP's suggestions; I'll do that next weekend! ^_^


----------



## Lotte

Moved Carmen out and gave her to someone that had her as a dreamie ^.^ 

I also have Freya moving into my town c: Her and Fang will be so cute together!


----------



## Mio

I managed to create a very dumb mistake in my town today. I bought over 1M + of turnips in my town early this morning. Tonight, I wanted to TT back earlier in the day to buy some more card set series furniture because the T&T Emporium closed. After I did I realized that would automatically spoil all my turnips. So now I have to spend time eventually to throw out those turnips. Ugh. I ended up just turning off my 3DS and putting it away.


----------



## Bobble

Finally got my first pic today. It's Baabara's.

Also got my first silver badge, the Great Samaritan badge.


----------



## stitchmaker

It's been a busy week.  My hero Vic asked for the Zen light one day and than the zen garden the next.  My zen area will be finished now.  Another lovely villager asked for the Windmill that I've been waiting for.  There will be alot of removing and replacing items for the next week.
In my 3rd town I received my first picture from Angus.  They asked for a police station and got it.  Got a purple pansy there.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Built a black cube pwp in a really nice spot. It looks even better than I imagined!


----------



## Milano

I managed to go to the shops before they closed.
It was 7:58. Ah, that made me so happy lol.


----------



## Wanderlust

Booted up my game and hey, no snow! Also Ruby asked me to give a tricycle to Peewee and I did and got Peewee's pic in return!


----------



## Born2BWild

Marcel moved out today; I gave him to someone that wanted him. I also found and bought the toy hammer on the island, and spent my last snow day building a snowboy and taking plenty of pictures to remember it by.


----------



## Gizmodo

Curly pinged me


----------



## Akina

I lost Julian. Without a word, that blue unicorn just moved right out of Delphi. He wasn't my favorite, but it would have been nice to know! Especially since I've only time travelled one day ahead.


----------



## Wanderlust

Peewee visited and gave me a rococo shelf yay. Now all I need is a vanity and bed and I'm all set.


----------



## Ras

Yeehaw.  After three days of trying the PWP diving trick, Ed gave me the Stonehenge I was looking for.  Ed's not going to be in my town forever, and I plan for him to be the last smug, so I need to get the smug PWPs when I can.  But, I only really like Stonehenge.  Now that I've gotten it, I'll just focus on befriending him and if he gives me the other PWPs, so be it.

Stopped Skye from moving.

Visited Lolly and she somehow came up with a deer scare.  I didn't give it to her.  Maybe she and Fauna are on the outs?  Come to think of it, she probably got it from Fauna.  I gave her a deer scare a long time ago.


----------



## ~Yami~

Put down some paths, stopped Beau from moving and Decorated the inside and outside of my house.


----------



## Born2BWild

Got my final fossil (yay!), paid off my home loan, expanded my back room, and got Don Resetti's picture.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Managed to kick Rhonda out.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Caught three coelacanths while it was raining and paid off the donations for a new bridge.


----------



## Silvery

Got Genji's pic after delivering a package from Winnie. I actually stopped him from moving prior to this.


----------



## meo

In my main town, I pretty much just checked Gracie's sale items and spoke to some villagers. I watered my hybrids and actually got around to selling the 90 hybrids I was hoarding on my beach...which gave me about 4.6 million to add to my savings. Now at 23 million...almost 1/4th of the way to 100 million, yay.

In my second town, I spoke to all my villagers. Watered the hybrids. Checked shops. Paid off some house upgrades and started some new ones. The upstairs of the museum opened up today. That's about it.


----------



## Rika092

Got the last Brewster furniture today!


----------



## Tangerine

I finished donating for the Hot Spring PWP, and it is going to be built tomorrow.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I saved Tia from moving and I dyed my hair green (in preparation for St. Patrick's Day).


----------



## Scootlez

jvgsjeff said:


> I saved Tia from moving and I dyed my hair green (in preparation for St. Patrick's Day).



Wow, I'm surprised to see Jeff here... Guess I'm a n00b! ^.^


----------



## ~Yami~

Did some PWP and laid down some more paths.


----------



## harime

I have planted bushes! (Not that much but I restarted and it feels nice to have more greenery).


----------



## jokimori

hammock was built today! and i stopped poppy from moving :^o


----------



## sweaterpixels

I plot-resetted for Marshal. 
I didn't actually play today because I spent most of the morning just plot-resetting.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Celebrated my bridge opening with the townsfolk, paid off the donations for a new custom sign PWP, and found out I'm getting the Kicks' shop.


----------



## Lavender

I got Roscoe's plot in a good spot with only a few resets and I did more work on my paths :>


----------



## Peegeray

got the spider crab and loach at 12 am, so i've finally completed my museum!
also got my gold badge for bug catching.


----------



## BellManAC

Sold quite a few of my hybrids to clear space for more PWP's. Made about 1mil that will go towards upgrading the house


----------



## Torakichi25

I finally defeated the bamboo invasion...
for now.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I did a huge dream address update!  And I started collecting items for one of my museum rooms.  
And I talked to Cube like a zillion times but I don't think that counts as progress...lol


----------



## DarkRose407

I mostly just cleaned up my landscaping and my beach that was full of flowers. However I did unlock the Shrunk Funk Shuffle! and make almost 3 mil bells from turnips ^^


----------



## ichigo

Sprinkle gave me a throne in exchange for giving her a perfect pear when she wanted fruit.  And I reminded Gulliver he was going to the Netherlands.


----------



## harime

Ahh I finally built something in my new town xP A bridge.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Build my fairy tales clock and adopted Katt!! Finally found a nice and good looking path for my town <3


----------



## sweaterpixels

I got enough bells to pay off my first PWP (lamp post). I just had the plot put up today.


----------



## Gizmodo

Made a lot of money
Continuted Curly moving 

Finalized the ideas for my town and the theme :3


----------



## Bunnii

Rosie is unpacking her boxes and tomorrow she'll move in
Zell just planted his house in the worst place possible (forgot to plot reset)


----------



## StarMayor

I finished my Deep Sea encyclopaedia and my Fishing encyclopaedia, and managed to complete the aquarium wing of the museum.


----------



## ~Yami~

Got Chief to move in, Placed some more paths and put more flowers around things.


----------



## Blizzard

Received my golden bug net, donated horseshoe crab to Museum. Big early on mistake. Museum is complete!


----------



## Aesthetic

Got around to finally selling turnips.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Bought so many accessories and made my character beautiful lol I also  fixed my town entrance!


----------



## Libra

Diana suggested the hot spring and I found Marina in my campsite. I invited her to live in my town and she accepted. She's a bit weird, though. Rather pink (though I love Pinky and she's... well... pink too, haha) but it's weird how her mouth doesn't move when she talks. I'll have to get used to that, I think! She wasn't a dreamie or anything, but she is a normal villager and I really need one of those. Let's just hope she doesn't pull the same stunt Fauna and Lolly did and decide to move away without ever pinging me about it and giving me the chance to change her mind!


----------



## Ras

I was doing an experiment where I carried around a bunch of clothes to see if I could get someone to change, so I did the PWP dive trick.  Turned out Phoebe was on the beach, so I was thinking, "I wish I had shells instead of clothes!"  But, she asked for a bus stop anyway, so that turned out pretty well!


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I got Lionel's pic! Another friendship immortalized.


----------



## tinybutterfly75

Was a busy day. 

Mott moved today.

Created a 2nd character. Put her house on Mott's old house site. Great location! Changed her hairstyle and hair color asap. Spent the day fishing, catching bugs, gathering fruit to make bells. She is storing a lot of 1st character's items in her closet and in her post office letter storage. 

1st character cleaned out a museum room and post office storage. Left a million items for new 2nd character to store in closet/post office storage. Also had 2nd character catalogue then sell a lot of items that were no longer needed. Not sure WHAT I was thinking holding on to so many things I can just reorder if I want them again. 

Having fun planning out 2nd character's house and wardrobe. Was going to take my time expanding house, but may drop a bunch of bells from 1st character to speed things up. Fun to decorate new house. 

Need to redo 1st character's house. Main room is a mess right now. Back room, too.

Put a fairy circle of mushrooms in a clearing.


----------



## Cazqui

Went to the island for the first time since August.


----------



## Lurrdoc

got avery a good home, planted some regular saplings and customized some furniture.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Unlocked the police station and Dream suite PwPs, destroyed one of the custom sign PwPs, found out Nookling Junction is updating tomorrow, paid off my 198,000 Bell loan to Nooks Homes, and stopped Diana from moving.


----------



## Syd

paid of the reset center


----------



## Lavender

Paid off my basement and decided to expand my top floor (again). I finally decided to do something about the flowers that were taking over my town- got rid of the ones I didn't like and set the ones I did up on the beach to hopefully make some pink and orange hybrids! 

My town feels much better without the armies of random flowers everywhere.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Expert Angler badge from Phineas today.


----------



## ~Yami~

Paid off another room in my house and stopped Lolly from moving >~<


----------



## Sorgatani

Received a stupid amount of extra furniture from Pave. I just want the set so I can stop playing for the night...


----------



## Player1won

I FINALLY completed my 7-11 set yesterday!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I just got the geyser PWP request

aka best uchi PWP imo


----------



## SliceAndDice

I got all the Festivale items. It took me well over 2 hours and I bought the last item I needed from someone on here because I was really loosing my patience. xD I am also done decorating my upper room. It has an amazing sloppy/childs room look now.


----------



## Xanarcah

I spent 30mil on the forums today. .-.

So now I'm 30mil poorer. 

And Benedict moved into Molly's old spot, right in front of the Town Hall. D:


----------



## ayeeprill

DIANA. GAVE. ME. HER. PICTURE.
AHHHHH!!!!<3

Just need to get some duplicates for people who needed them and then she can move out.


----------



## LaparaLaela

I got the entire Pave set (plus quite a few extra, it took me like 8 hours good lord it took me forever to get that bed), set it up in my main character's house, re-organized some things, realized that I really needed to just break down and make a second character for goodness sake, made a second character, put some things in the second character's storage (ugh I really needed it why did I ever not make a second character this is glorious), and hung out with my best friend in his town.


----------



## Gizmodo

Managed to get Frita ^^
Shampoodles is building
Made some money :3


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Well, I got all of the signatures for Club LOL. Dr Shrunk actually visited me yesterday, but I was unable to get signatures due to an event going on, Festivale.
I met Caroline. <33 She's one of the cutest animals, imo. I'm so happy I have her.
The Dream Suite has opened up today. I'll be visiting quite a few dreams!


----------



## Splinter

Completed Sea Creatures in Encyclopedia & Museum.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I caught the spider crab and donated it to the museum, so my aquarium is now complete. Blathers also gave me the Prof. of Seafood badge.


----------



## Celes

Agnes request a Police Station, yay!
And I got Friga's pic from her moving out.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Beau gave me his picture... TWICE
Got 3 villagers TT'd out and into new homes.
...
So much closer to resetting... I want to do it now but I know people want some of my villagers so it's better if I get them out first. TT^TT


----------



## skweegee

Felicity was camping in my campsite today, and I managed to get her to move in. She just agreed to move in, without making me have to play a game first!


----------



## Born2BWild

Finished paying off my third and final bridge (I demolished it yesterday because I wanted to move it slightly), got my house fully expanded, and did some landscaping with bushes. Walker suggested the tire toy PWP this afternoon, and I spent a good 30 minutes on the island catching bugs and sharks, which I sold at Re-Tail.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Finally achieved all my 10 dreamies and last plot reset for Walker today that take an hour sharp (he trolling me?) to be at the perfect spot~ Bought Joey pic and planted some hybrids and gonna go to landscaping soon!


----------



## FlitterTatted

Today was an AMAZING day~ I received Molly from a really nice person that just needed her to go to a good home. THEN I found Beau in my campsite, Squee!! FINALLY, I got my very own MARSHAL! And for Free TT~TT So happy!


----------



## meo

Very little. I had someone come pickup Walker today. Then I invited Kabuki in my main town and plot reset for a million years. Finally done. Now I'm working on TTing a moving date out of Bunnie for someone. I did talk to all my villagers though and did a few favors so I was a little productive.


----------



## Chime

I got Stitches' pic and paid for the Log Bench that Tammy suggested earlier.
You guys really need to suggest more PWPs ;__;


----------



## Fantasyland

I made a pretty penny selling my pears in my friend's town, I got T-Bone over his cold, and I cleared out my storage! but only a little bit because I'm so much of a hoarder
And, of course, I did my daily sweep for weeds and fossils. Normal stuff, but I take mayoring VERY seriously.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Just hit 500 hours played a few days ago, also caught the last fish I needed.

Already finished getting all the bugs, now I just need 1 more diving catch.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Rudy picked his spot today and he was quite nice about it, just south of a lake, making a nice triangle living area with blaire and my 2nd character. 

Furthermore, I`m still hybriding flowers to line my paths, I`m almost done with the black tulips, after that I go to orange tulips. I still am waiting on my 2nd blue rose to really get going on those though. 

I also decorated the main room of my 2nd character with the Pave series. I`m still busy purchasing the Gracie season set, that will also go to my 2nd characters house. I`m thinking about making it a Gracie house, with all her furniture. 

Soon I`ll add the 3rd character to my town and will start expanding it. I have my wished location free now that Agent S moved out. 

I caught a honey bug (those are cute). I love the springy feeling of town. All the butterflies are back and it looks much more lively.

Just hoping that Rudy the cat won't eat the bird that sits on the notifications board.


----------



## Farobi

[quoteRudy picked his spot today and he was quite nice about it, just south of a lake, making a nice triangle living area with blaire and my 2nd character. 

Furthermore, I`m still hybriding flowers to line my paths, I`m almost done with the black tulips, after that I go to orange tulips. I still am waiting on my 2nd blue rose to really get going on those though. 

I also decorated the main room of my 2nd character with the Pave series. I`m still busy purchasing the Gracie season set, that will also go to my 2nd characters house. I`m thinking about making it a Gracie house, with all her furniture. 

Soon I`ll add the 3rd character to my town and will start expanding it. I have my wished location free now that Agent S moved out. 

I caught a honey bug (those are cute). I love the springy feeling of town. All the butterflies are back and it looks much more lively.

Just hoping that Rudy the cat won't eat the bird that sits on the notifications board. [/quote]

Ooh that's a lot of things! I wish i was dedicated to acnl but i stopped lol


----------



## ThomasNLD

For some reason I still can`t put it down, there is still a lot I want to add and/or change. Which really makes me wonder what the hell I`ve been doing the last months when I was playing the game, haha. 

Its just a game right up my alley I guess. Everything is up to the player, which makes the chores feel like they are not chores, unlike games that send you from A to B.


----------



## Gizmodo

I began to try out some paths..


----------



## milkysugar

I finally found the perfect paths for my main town and laid them out. Been putting that off for a long time, and my old paths were terribad.
Also found Marina in my alt town's campsite and convinced her to move in. She was never an actual dreamy of mine, but I couldn't resist her cute lil face and now that I have her I don't think I'll ever be able to give her up :3


----------



## Gizmodo

milkysugar said:


> I finally found the perfect paths for my main town and laid them out. Been putting that off for a long time, and my old paths were terribad.
> Also found Marina in my alt town's campsite and convinced her to move in. She was never an actual dreamy of mine, but I couldn't resist her cute lil face and now that I have her I don't think I'll ever be able to give her up :3



I've always pondered getting Marina.. she was one of my besties in Wild World, and lived there for so long, but shes just too hard to get hm


----------



## Silvery

Finally got Katrina to open up on Main Street as well as the new emporium opening today. Also started setting paths in my town, but they're temporary until my second character can access the QR machine, and did some much needed landscaping.


----------



## stitchmaker

Removed abunch of flowers in my summer towns.  It's time to focus on getting the scorpion and tarnatulas.  One disappeared into my PWP flower bed so got removed last night.
Removing regular streetlamps with zen lamps.


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally built a third bridge in Fiore! I've been playing with only two bridges since I started the town in August or so, and decided to make my life just a little bit easier. 

I'm also almost through the 16 cycle to move Lucy back into Fiore. After which I need to finish up the 16 cycle to move her back into Magnolia. o:


----------



## Fantasyland

I did some buying here on the forum, which I think counts. I also did my rounds, and watered all my flowers and such. I should probably count how many flowers I have one of these days!
I'm trying to decide what to do with the rest of my town, so I brainstormed a lot. I'm possibly going to make a second character for storage, and to put him next to the campsite. Not 100% on that though...


----------



## Ras

I started playing on July 5, and almost eight months to the day, starter Gala finally gave me her pic.  And, she did it in the most hurtful way.  Yesterday was her birthday, so I gave her a mermaid dresser.  Today, she said, "I was cleaning my room and found an old mermaid dresser I don't want.  Can you find me something to replace it?"    Well, I got her a princess curio and it was enough to get me her pic.  Months ago, I gave her a gorgeous bed, but that didn't do it.  She still has the gorgeous bed and says she can't give it up because she had to go through a lot to get it.


----------



## tinybutterfly75

First character dropped some bells for second character to help pay off house additions more quickly.

Paid off the upstairs of second character's house. Added basement. Can't wait to see that tomorrow.

Second character went to island to hunt beetles to pay off basement addition. Will pay that off tomorrow morning. Not sure if I want to expand upstairs yet or wait. Also not sure about side room additions. Will wait. 

Did the usual fossil hunting, shopping and chatting with villagers. 

Removed a lot of darker flowers. Am replacing them with yellow, white and purple. I put a few hybrids in my greenhouse during the winter. Replanted those outside. Need to go to island to get flowers to bring back to plant.


----------



## Xanarcah

Bred a lot of Blue and Purple roses~

I'm thinking I want to change out some of the flowers laid out in patterns in my main town, so I've been breeding new hybrids in the hopes that I'll find a color combination I really like. Pink and Purple is really done a lot and is super girly, so I thought I might go a darker, bolder color route. My path bushes are all red and yellow (hibiscus). 

And as much as I like looking at other peoples' pretty princess pastel colored towns, Fairy Tail is not a soft and cute guild. They're big and bold. So I want my town to be big and bold.


----------



## TeeTee

I done nothing. xD


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I finally put in the order to build the campsite.  I decided where I wanted it to go on 2/2 and Camofrog only moved today so I could finally build it, lol.


----------



## Ras

Whoa ho!  Phoebe asked to come over yesterday, and today she sent me her pic in the mail!  I never would have expected it.  Now, I'm just waiting on Lolly, Chief, Pecan and Ed.  I am confident the first three would give me their pic if they moved out (not that I want them to), but I don't think Ed's been around long enough for a picture.

Now, Lolly has invited herself over.  I hope her picture is forthcoming!

Skye just told me the secret to my being happier is a blue crayon.  I'm going to try to find one later today and see.


----------



## Espers

Was finally able to buy my dreamie Marshal! Trying to unlock some PWPs I really want and luckily request are pinging a bit more. Finally got my first house set up like I wanted after completing my kitchen and debating if I should expand my second since I have a lot of other sets saved that I wanted to use.


----------



## harime

Finally got Miranda out of my town, overdose of pink @-@ No likey.


----------



## Sidewalk

Receive ankha pic,  yeah!


----------



## Souji

I got the gold gardening badge :>


----------



## Campy

Got the gold fishing and deep sea creature badge.


----------



## Farobi

stole my cousin's acnl copy
cycled a lot
earned 1k tbt bells for it


----------



## Krissi2197

Got Freya from my friend's town!


----------



## Ebony Claws

Almost done removing my old unfinished path so I can replace it with a different one. And actually finish it this time...


----------



## Zedark

I successfully restarted my town and met all the villagers


----------



## sweaterpixels

I went to the island (mainly to work on my tan) and brought back some sea creatures and insects. I think I'll do the diving trick later. Nookling Junction finished upgrading today and this is the last day of Kicks' construction.


----------



## oath2order

At long last, I finally got the gold refurbishing badge! FINALLY. I'm also close to getting gold gardening badge, I think.

On my next day off of work I'm going to start making progress towards visiting dream town.

I'll have 100% fish in September, all the seafood in July, and all the bugs in June.


----------



## Pixlplume

I passed Gracie's final inspection, and the store will be expanding tomorrow, yes!

Also unlocked the Balloon Arch. Thanks Doc, I don't know where I'll put it yet.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> stole my cousin's acnl copy
> cycled a lot
> earned 1k tbt bells for it



shut up


----------



## Ras

After getting Phoebe's pic in the mail this morning, I gave Fauna a princess sofa and she gave me her pic for a second time.  Then, Phoebe asked to move and I said no.


----------



## Born2BWild

Stinky suggested the video screen PWP (which I probably won't build), caught a rainbow trout for the museum, and did several odd jobs for my villagers. I also mailed Punchy several shirts so he'll change out of that **** ducky tee.

Oh, and while updating my dream town, I found out my dream address changed. Weird, as I've been updating it pretty frequently...


----------



## Pipsqueak

Adopted Bettina the mouse  Very happy about that. I thought she'd be hard to find


----------



## DarkRose407

Snake finally has a plot down! So so happy! Also Diana moved in, even though I'm not really interested in keeping her , but I was tired of plot resetting.


----------



## Celes

Whitney moved in <3. Gah but her house placement is....below average. I sorta gave up plot resetting xP.


----------



## sweaterpixels

Hunted beetles for a total of over 200k. Paid off my second bridge and the Dream Suite was unlocked, which I'm going to build tomorrow. Dr. Shrunk is supposed to come by tomorrow.


----------



## harime

I got rid of Gaston, Miranda and Muffy! Up next: Kyle, Clay and Paula. Probably Coco if I get Maple.


----------



## Ras

Started my picnic blanket a step down from where it was.  I hope I don't decide I want it back in the other position (and why can't I just drag the picnic blanket back and forth? why does it need construction? it's a blanket!).

I got the totem pole requested by Ed.  Just one more from him (the pyramid) and I'll have all the smug PWPs in stock.  I don't plan to build any of them (I do have Stonehenge), but I'd like to have all the PWPs to choose from just in case.


----------



## Marii

harime said:


> I got rid of Gaston, Miranda and Muffy! Up next: Kyle, Clay and Paula. Probably Coco if I get Maple.



>got rid of
>Muffy
;________;


----------



## Gizmodo

Paid off a pwp..
but most of all...
thanks to Yui Z! won 100 Million in a RAFFLE O__O so i no longer have to worry about anything eg dreamies phew


----------



## Summ3rain

Reached 100 visitor count thanks to some lovely users here


----------



## french toast

A blue violet by surprise.

A new PWP request (bell).

Campsite finally set.

Filled up kitchen of 2nd house.

A sloppy bed at Re-Tail from Peanut.


----------



## Ras

What the actual what? So, it took close to 8 months to get Jitter's pic. I got it a week or two ago. Today, he asked for an apple, so I gave him a perfect one and he gave me his picture again. I then went and talked to Wolfgang, and he said he had an item he'd borrowed from Jitters that he wanted me to return. I never found out what it was, but Jitters gave me *another* pic!  He said he hoped I didn't already have one.


----------



## RhinoK

Lurrdoc said:


> Managed to kick Rhonda out.


*Excuse me.*

I managed to get the Picnic Blanket (finally!)
And I learnt the bug net glitch ~~


----------



## Silvery

I got Curlos's pic today! Been thinking about moving him out but I'm so attached to him. ;~;


----------



## Tangerine

I cleaned out my Mailbox (finally) and got a ton of Villager pics because of them moving away.


----------



## BellManAC

I sold all my TBT bells for bells in ACNL  Made like 7 mil which will help when upgrading my house, then I can finally start to get some sets going!


----------



## akirb

Poppy finished moving in, bought fortune cookies and got the fire bar (which I didn't have, yey!). I also payed for a new bridge, as I am replacing the cobblestone ones with suspension bridges, i planted some bamboo and then spoke to all my villagers (except harry, ew).


----------



## Improv

> Celebrated the finish of the Dream Suite.
> Shampoodles construction began.
> Payed off a street lamp.
> Dreamed about 50 times.
> Starting laying patterns down around my town.

Basically my entire day, haha.


----------



## r3*

About to sell Nibbles, got a couple of items for TBT and working on a deal for the sweets set!!!


----------



## Lavender

Worked on my paths some more and made more hybrids :>


----------



## Gizmodo

Finally found the final fossil in Azalea!


----------



## harime

- More bush plantings
- Got more clovers!!
- Plot reset for Julian (Glad he finally moved where I wanted him to)
- Paid off the Fence PWP


----------



## Ras

Got the last smug PWP (pyramid) suggested by Ed.  Now, I just want to make sure friendship is high enough to at least get a pic on his departure, and he's free to go.  Not a bad guy, but looking forward to the end of smugness.


----------



## SliceAndDice

It took me only one try to plot reset Kodys house. He is in the perfect spot now, which makes me very happy.  I will also play some games with my camper, Hazel, when I am done studying for the day.


----------



## kite

I prevented Sprinkle from moving out... again. Darn penguin.


----------



## Farobi

Cycle
Got Zucker out of my town
made someone make a moving speech
and also
Cycled somemore


----------



## Chiarasu

Angus pinged me but it took three resets to get him to accept his fate to move. Had to get rid of the log bench to make way for Mira's bus stop. Hope~ finally has the Beautiful town ordinance again.


----------



## suede

Plot reset for the first time and got Chief, woo


----------



## Alienfish

Got Bam as my jock move-in (omg.. <3) and working on my permit. f permit though i hope they remove that sht in future games


----------



## Gizmodo

Umeko said:


> Got Bam as my jock move-in (omg.. <3) and working on my permit. f permit though i hope they remove that sht in future games



Thats why i try to not reset in thsi game... takes way too long to get all the shops back etc; _;


----------



## BellManAC

Got my first bamboo shoot....soon my town will be full of bamboo 

Now I'm just doing the diving trick for some extra PWP's!


----------



## Rika092

Completed the last gracie's fashion check, finished building the police station, completed my last joke from Shrunk. Today was a good day


----------



## sweaterpixels

More beetle-hunting, Gala pinged me saying that she is moving away, I'm letting her, paid off a house loan, and visited two Dream Towns.


----------



## Born2BWild

Found out that Fang will be moving in _right where Hans' house used to be_! I knew I should've put down the jungle gym PWP while I had the chance. At least I like Fang better than Hans, and I do need a cranky villager.

Other than that, just did some odd jobs for my villagers, and continued my search for the elusive char. :/


----------



## Silvery

I got Hazel's pic in the mail and reached 100,000 points for the HHA after doing some redecorating on the second floor of my house yesterday.


----------



## Ras

Rika092 said:


> Completed the last gracie's fashion check, finished building the police station, completed my last joke from Shrunk. Today was a good day


----------



## Gizmodo

About to go build the cafe and pay it off 
i hope i pick a spot i wont regret


----------



## Salem

Lily gave me her pic today!


----------



## Flop

Nooklings FINALLY put a bulletin saying they're upgrading. It took weeks. XD


----------



## L. Lawliet

I continued work on my cafe area and started a shop here on TBT


----------



## Regina Cordium

I've been working on renovating my town and finally getting it to Perfect status, so I've been doing a lot! I chopped down most of my trees (two left!), held the ceremony for our new fountain, and paid off the cafe. Tomorrow I'm gonna start making my gardens, planning orchards, and place the fire pit.

I've put my 4 characters' houses on hold and have dipped into my mayor's savings, so I'm gonna have to try to work on those too. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Goth

i did some land scapping but for the most part i just played online with my friends


----------



## IrishMike15

Had Pietro move into my town (And screw up my paths, but I think I worked around it.) Zell moved out, which is fine.


----------



## Sorgatani

Poncho finally pinged me to move - it isn't that I dislike him, just that the sole reason I invited him in was so that he could go to my sister. He's been there since the week between Christmas and NYE. When he moves, I'll only have one jock, Cousteau.
Time is the only indicator of permanence, but I'm not tired of him yet.

I've begun to declutter my towns, but it is a very slow process.

My sister will be befriending Zucker tonight, so hopefully I can get back to cycling with that town later on. 
Also, Blaire is unboxing.


----------



## Gizmodo

Rolf moved out by accident in Azalea 
but Gracie appeared for the final fashion check, and ive built the police station over his house

In Parfait
Completed the Cafe, building the lighthouse


----------



## harime

Finally got someone moving to make space for Flurry, soon it'll be another so I can get Maple too.
Built signboards + well


----------



## nabooru

Rocket pinged me to move. He didn't do anything and he was my least fave so that's an achievement, heh.


----------



## Francescamice

Completed my Town Bell Public Works Project !


----------



## Ras

nabooru said:


> Rocket pinged me to move. He didn't do anything and he was my least fave so that's an achievement, heh.



He is a she.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I GOT RUBY! My ultimate dreamie! ^_______________^


----------



## kkate

I got Lopez's and Skye's pic!


----------



## nabooru

Ras said:


> He is a she.



Really? Heh, well that shows how little I interacted with her, anyway


----------



## Gingersnap

Third day in Kiloude woo!
I started paying off my house, even though my transfered millions of bells could do it for me. I'm using that as an emergency fund.
Lucky moved in so I'm stoked about that, and my approval rating is 100 so tomorrow I can officially become mayor 
I also had Melba over, brought Butch to Flora (so she could ask if he wanted a full life makeover), and Flora invited me over as well.


----------



## Ras

Yaypers!  Pheebs requested the wisteria trellis, which means I now have all the uchi PWPs at my disposal.  I can't build the trellis until Ed hits the trail, but at least I have it.  Now, Phoebe can . . . relax and enjoy her long life in Mirage, 'cause she ain't going anywhere!


----------



## Born2BWild

Fang moved in today. He's okay, but I'd prefer Apollo or Rolf as a cranky. Still, he's worlds better than Hans. 

Also, I found out Stinky will be moving soon. His house is in a good spot, but I don't really care for him, so I let him go. I'd prefer a different jock villager anyway.

Mostly, my day was spent landscaping, as I planted a few bushes and got rid of some unnecessary paths. Katrina was also in town, so I got my fortune told.


----------



## Salem

(ok so this was yesterday) I finally got a villager to suggest a PWP in my second town! It only took like 2 months. :/ ok, it's not one that I want, but it's progress. Thanks Butch!


----------



## Gizmodo

The Emporium is getting built in Azalea.. my main street will be complete


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Shampoodles opened today. 
That's about it, haha.


----------



## Born2BWild

I got second place in the fishing tourney. I would have gotten first, but Purrl swooped in with a 9-inch crucian carp at the last second. I'm not mad, though, as I need the silver fish trophy to complete my catalog...

After the tourney, though, Lolly wanted me to fetch her some fruit. I gave her a perfect peach I got from one of my friends, and SHE GAVE ME HER PICTURE!! That's two villager pics in less than two months!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I unlocked the Cafe, got third place in the fishing tourney and made a lot of bells on beetle hunting.


----------



## ~Yami~

I reset my town and got beau as a starter <3 
Keep this town forever~~


----------



## Lurrdoc

Rodeo asked to move out and i planted a bunch of hybrids that i got today.


----------



## Jarrad

Strange, because even though it's Saturday (the day of the fishing tournament) it never happened in my town... instead, I got Katrina's tent.


----------



## Ras

YAY YAY YAY!  Lolly asked for something for her table, so I gave her a K.K. Condor music box.  She gave me her pic!  Finally!  Seven down, three more to go.


----------



## Wataru

Zucker ^3^


----------



## ThomasNLD

Fortune teller shop was built. 
I am well on my way paying of my 3rd characters house, already about halfway done and around 1,5 million in reserve. I will do a night of beetle hunting to net around 3/4 million on wednesday, I can never sleep on wednesdays anyways. 
I changed the roof of my 2nd characters house to that pinkish style everyone has. Fairytale or something? 
Stopped Cousteau from moving, did some chores and requests, got Chrissy`s pic (again).
My next goal is to complete the ranch set, I`m still missing a few items and I need two more furniture themes to complete the interior. I think I`m sticking to wood. So maybe modern wood and the blue or red wood? I dunno yet.


----------



## Gizmodo

Paid off more of my house ^^
Also; Rod pinged me for the 2nd time.. and im letting him go  i really like him and hes lived in my town since Day 1, but i need Lyman as my food jock and im sure someone will want Rod


----------



## Sidewalk

2ns ankha pic,  time for her to move ...


----------



## Lollipop

I found my PERFECT town map after resetting seven times. Best of all, it was the first map that popped up!


----------



## harime

I got more money from selling bushes/TBT bells so now I have enough to pay off 2nd + 3rd houses!
Also got Genji in my town so the boy dreamies are completed! Now the girls and then I can work around landscaping their homes.


----------



## LilyL

Besides from getting second in the Fishing Tourney (which didn't bother me, I've won it twice already), it was announced that Gracie's Emporium is getting built finally! I'm gonna finish the donations on the police station so that both the Emporium and the Police Station open up on the same day!


----------



## Campy

I got the golden fishing rod from Chip yesterday.


----------



## Nkosazana

My silver diving medal o.e


----------



## meo

I organized 1/3rd of my locker to store turnips.   first time ever trying it out so a bit excited to see how it goes.
Other than that just talked to villagers so far today and did chores for them.


----------



## JackoCFC

Filled most my closet with turnips and started landscaping the bottom half of my town


----------



## Born2BWild

Finally decided on what to do with the bottom right corner of my town, and cut down a couple of trees in preparation for the new playground area there. In addition to the lonely tire toy already sitting there, I plan to put up a sandbox and a jungle gym (and possibly more PWP's, not sure what just yet).

Also, Stinky moved out today. Thankfully, I found someone who wanted him for their town.


----------



## nabooru

I did a lot for some of my villagers today and sent off a bunch of letters. I'm getting closer to getting all the badges, I guess.


----------



## PinkWater

Savannah FINALLY asked to move! Her house was in a bad spot, and I've been wanting her gone since November!


----------



## Wanderlust

Labelle was selling a crown today so I finally got one yay  Also got a Shamrock Hat.


----------



## Sidewalk

Receive hazel pic... Molly why you no give me T.T


----------



## Froda

Lucsy said:


> Finally got perfect town and paid off my fairy tale town hall.



How long have you had the game?


----------



## Ras

Skye said something really cute about her tongue turning green from her Shamrock Day cookie, but I missed saving it with a photo, so I reset and had to deal with Resetti.  I then spammed Skye with talk to no avail, but she first asked me for furniture and gave me my third copy of her pic.  She then asked for any kind of fruit and I gave her a perfect apple (town fruit is pear) and she gave me my fourth copy of her pic.  Haha.  I'll have to try to get my other normals to say the green tongue thing, but they aren't cooperating.


----------



## FlitterTatted

I got my Lighthouse! Yush.


----------



## skweegee

I managed to get a second picture from Mitzi, and randomly got Whitney's picture as well, simply for delivering a shirt to her.


----------



## Gummysaur

Molly moved in! *fistpump*


----------



## Leopardfire

This morning, I Shampoodle opened. Yesterday, Peanut moved in.


----------



## Ras

YOLOBUCGLOP!*  Yesterday, I got two Skye pics and one Lolly pic (making four Skye pics total and two Lolly pics).  Today, so far, I've gotten Fauna and Chief's (third Fauna, first Chief).  I'm down to just needing Pecan's and Ed's.

* - You Only Live Once, But You Can Get Lots of Pictures!


----------



## Born2BWild

Celebrated my sandbox's completion, so now all my cats have a place to do their business...lol j/k. Then, I _finally _caught a char for the museum!

Later on, I started up the jungle gym PWP to finish up my "playground" area (other than some bushes I plan to plant around it. Crazy Redd was also in town, and I bought an authentic statue from him--curiously, he had two legit artworks today instead of just one.


----------



## fairyring

made a dream address (finally!) and planted some more hybrids :3


----------



## oath2order

I organized all my DLC and holiday items and put them in storage in the post office.


----------



## olivetree123

Paid off/finished the fountain and demolished another fountain elsewhere.
Replaced my paths.
Planted some flowers.
Cursed at another unsuccessful blue rose attempt.

I've really been in love with my town lately idek why it's finally coming together the way I want and I'm really happy about it / w \


----------



## Javocado

Did a bit of TT'ing.
Finally got the Museum shop and cafe!
And Henry is moving out so I can quest after a 5th dreamie!


----------



## Froda

Got Stitches to ping- been trying for like 3 days for somebody :] Somebody messaged me about 3 seconds after he pinged offering one of my dreamies :] GREAT night here


----------



## kite

I found two of my villagers sleeping on the same bench! It was so cute! ;w;


----------



## oath2order

kite said:


> I found two of my villagers sleeping on the same bench! It was so cute! ;w;



That's possible?? Awesome


----------



## Ras

In Pangola and Mirage, I played it fair with the Gracie visits.  It took something like three or four months to complete them in Pangola.  I was a little smarter about buying stuff from T&T in Mirage, and it took 24 days.  It's probably taken a little longer than that in Alpine, but I cut a corner when Gracie had her third visit today by TTing back and getting her fourth visit.  It's cheating, but I don't feel TOO bad, because it's her fourth visit.  During her first visit, I had to quickly TT somebody out to make a space for Erik so I didn't lose him from Pangola, so I didn't have time to do her check.  In any case, tomorrow should be the announcement of the Emporium.

Planted a bunch of cedars around Erik's house.  Trying to make Alpine look a little better.

Not much else going on.


----------



## Gizmodo

Rod got Adopted and i paid off more mortgage
now going to hopefully adopt a dreamie asap


----------



## oath2order

I got the silver dream badge!

Thankfully, I have been doing the counting correctly. Unfortunately, it's going to take forever to get 500. Ugh, this is gonna kill me.


----------



## Gizmodo

Yayayaya i just got Lyman


----------



## Autumnia

- Peanut showed up at my camp-site and I won a game of rock and scissors with her (took me three tries) so she's moving into my town!!!! I'm really really happy about that!
- I started the fountain pwp and paid that so it's going to be ready tomorrow.
- Planted some trees and re-arranged my flowers to generate more hybrids.
- Traded apples for peaches so now the only fruit missing in my town is pears.
- Caught a char!!! (have been trying for awhile now)
- Mott came to my house 
- Ran some errands for my villagers

A good day I'd say


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I have a new town!


----------



## punpun

i became the mayor of a little town called punpunia.  i also did a few odds and ends for my villagers, such as returning packages, visiting houses, etc.


----------



## Salem

Curlos offered to sell me a painting. During which time I said, "Curlos so help me this better be real bc I already don't like you", lol. I paid him over 7000 bells. I took it to Blathers, and sure enough it was fake. CURLOOOOOOOS

And I also found out that you have to pay a disposal fee for fake paintings. gdi curlos



Also yay! @ Bear_crossing & punpun for new towns!


----------



## Lurrdoc

Absolutely nothing. I just walked around my town and soaked in how much time I've invested into this game.


----------



## LadyVivia

Just got Zucker and turned my town into an SNK themed town


----------



## french toast

Salem said:


> And I also found out that you have to pay a disposal fee for fake paintings. gdi curlos


Or put it in the garbage. Or mail it back to him with profanity.


----------



## Primalia

Replanted all my bushes so that they matched each other


----------



## Pixlplume

Sold my turnips today, and started to make my Princess Room in my dilapidated household! That curio is so expensive.


----------



## Born2BWild

Curlos officially moved in. He'll be leaving as soon as I can get him to move. 

On a happier note, though, Savannah's house plot appeared today, and I only needed to reset twice before I got it where I wanted.

Oh, and Walker gave me his pic after I gave him back his alpine shelf.


----------



## TeeTee

I fed Lopez his medicine.


----------



## Krissi2197

Got some landscaping done, payed off the Train Station Remodeling PWP, and bred some more Blue Roses!


----------



## Lepidoptera

Bought some mens sunglasses to cancel out my bad luck.
Fauna pinged me with a PWP for a drinking fountain. I decided to add it to the park part of town. 
Worked on getting my kitchen to look right. Its still a work in progress.


----------



## Ras

Not much of an accomplishment, but Flora flipped into a bear costume.  It looks *awful*.  It looked good on Molly because it matched her naturall coloring, but Flora looks extra silly.  I was tempted to reset, but I would have lost the whole day.  I don't want to send her five shirts and have her give up even more of her furniture, so I'll just have to hope she changes soon.


----------



## Gizmodo

3 hours of plot resetting worked for Lyman, hes near Tangy


----------



## Albin Xavier

I got Derwin to change into the Green Emblem Blazer I sent him, ordered some more paper and another blazer, and set up another street lamp in front of the cafe.  And I got a third Silver Shovel.


----------



## Salem

CURLOS IS LEAVING! BYE BYE

He must have known I was angry at him

Anchovy is also moving out of my other town. I hope he doesn't move into Midgar. :/


----------



## Liselot

The day is not over yet, but Elsa expanded her house and one of my villagers (Hamphrey) finally asked if we could have a police in Gatwick. I'm so happy!


----------



## Stalfos

I finally got my catalog gold badge!  Yay!


----------



## Nkosazana

Ive finally organised my current hybrids to my liking ^^ (my town looked messy before)!


----------



## Born2BWild

Savannah's house had been built, so I went to visit my newest permanent resident for a bit.  Afterwards, I updated my dream town, finding that my dream address had changed AGAIN (seriously, this is the third dream address I've had!).  Lastly, I planted the trees and bushes I bought for today, and organized my flowers a little better.


----------



## punpun

managed to get my development permit, and scored a sloppy closet on sale at retail today.


----------



## bloomwaker

I finally put the final fairy-tale bridge up, and got started on my paths. Most of them are actually done now. The residential areas are about the only thing left, until I get more projects in.


----------



## bubblemilktea

Paid off a bridge, been requested a new PWP, and I'll be getting the caf? soon. Yay. uwu


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I invited Apollo to town! I'm very happy to have him.
I've done a load of 'missions' for Teddy today. He's really lazy, haha.


----------



## Campy

Bred a second blue rose! Now I can finally start mass breeding them.


----------



## hemming1996

um, got 3 of my dream villagers, started working on my town and got my permit to build pwps and make ordinances.


----------



## nabooru

Got the Prof. of Seafood badge! Managed to get that darn spider crab


----------



## Feloreena

I finished my fossil collection at the museum and Limberg gave me his pic after I delivered a gift to him. Not bad at all!


----------



## jvgsjeff

My bank balance reached 10 million bells, so I got the post-office poster as my reward. I also got a bubble wand from a StreetPass for the first time.


----------



## Vox

Deirdre suggested the windmill, so I'm pretty happy. Kinda doubly so, since she suggested the wisteria trellis yesterday.


----------



## Lollipop

Muffy requested the wisteria trellis, which is one of my favorite PWPs.


----------



## Born2BWild

Thanks to the generosity of a random stranger, I was able to borrow some clothes to complete my last Gracie's fashion check. My final store expansion should be forthcoming now!

Other than that, I stored a bunch of old/rare furniture in the post office, rearranged my kitchen, and did numerous odd jobs for my villagers.


----------



## Marii

Finally got Merengue to change out of the ugly purple & yellow-ish brown plaid shirt she was wearing, and back into her chef's outfit! It fits her very well. c: 
Merengue told me Fauna was sick, so I gave Fauna medicine and I'm hoping she gets better soon  
I held a successful giveaway on Reddit, making others happy, clearing out locker space, receiving some unexpected nice tips from people, AND getting super close to my train station upgrade! <3 Killed 4 birds with one stone! 
Then, I plot reset for Pekoe's home (a dreamie of mine, who I adopted yesterday for free from a kind person!) and she's in a pretty good place now! c: 
I'm currently about to buy a ton of azalea bush starts and I'm going to make my town really pretty!! <3


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Today I got to witness the completion of my second bridge, and get to know Shari, who's just gotten unpacked. Strangely, she didn't ask me for any favors. 

I've paid up a street lamp PWP for completion tomorrow, and am hoping to get another axe at the gardening shop to continue my landscaping work.

... yup, if it isn't already obvious, I'm really just starting out with all this.


----------



## Hot

I managed to move Stitches out (Which was a problem because he moved right in front of where my new bridge was supposed to be), but Amelia took his exact plot before I remembered that I had to place another bridge.


----------



## Nerd House

Born2BWild said:


> Fang moved in today. He's okay, but I'd prefer Apollo or Rolf as a cranky. Still, he's worlds better than Hans.
> 
> Also, I found out Stinky will be moving soon. His house is in a good spot, but I don't really care for him, so I let him go. I'd prefer a different jock villager anyway.
> 
> Mostly, my day was spent landscaping, as I planted a few bushes and got rid of some unnecessary paths. Katrina was also in town, so I got my fortune told.



Stinky is a dreamie of mine! 


I found some nice path designs and a cool flag that fits my town name. I started laying my pathing around but it quickly got annoying xD


----------



## Ras

Cut down about half my trees, replaced them with 1000 bell bags.  Don't want money trees, but I want cherry blossoms.  I should be totally ready by the time it starts.


----------



## Yui Z

Got rid of all that bamboo which was trying to infest my town! Dug up fossils, that I don't even need anymore, didn't bother checking them ~ just sold them as they are since they're just clutter to me now hehe. Stopped Peanut from moving and then went bug hunting/farming with my friends. Spoke to all my villagers and then changed my town tune to an improved version of Lacie.


----------



## hemming1996

built a little zen garden at the top left of town, starting placing paths down and finally built a new bridge


----------



## Libra

I got the Villager Leader Badge today, much to my surprise.  I mean; I knew I had played many hours, but 200? That's just... wow! And, actually, I think this is a good point for me to take a break from my town. It's time I finally play the games I have been neglecting (like _Pok?mon X_; I still haven't gotten to the second gym!) and then the others I downloaded and want to play (like _Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies_ and _Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask_). I'll play those games for a while and then return to my town (because, to be honest, other than my town tree, my town doesn't look like I've played 200 hours there; it's still very much a major work in progress ).


----------



## tc16408

What did I accomplish? I had Lyle knocking on my door  I payed off my last mortgage and my house is as big as it gets now. This means I can choose my own HHA exterior challenge! Yay so excited!


----------



## Gingersnap

So far I reset for my 8th villager, who was Fuchsia. I'm so excited since she's one of my favorite Uchi villagers.
Other than that my day hasn't started yet. I plan on putting down my path some more and deciding where I want future player houses and the cafe, since I have several places in mind. I also want to design myself a new outfit based on one that I bought irl!
Tortimer also visited me when I started up my mayor, so island tomorrow woo!


----------



## Nim

I did some more landscaping and I'm quite pleased with it right now, but I'll probably end up changing it completely by tomorrow


----------



## hemming1996

finished top half of town, now landscaping bottom with bushes, really happy with my town so far. it looks good for a 3 day old town xD


----------



## Pixlplume

I bought turnips and sold them! Now I have over 7 million bells in the ATM! Near my goal of the Post Office Poster, haha.


----------



## Krissi2197

Did a bit more bush/tree/flower planting, got some new paths, and payed off yet another PWP! This time it's a custom sign that will say "CAMPSITE" that's planted right outside of the camping area. :3


----------



## Yui Z

I decided to restart and began TTing to cherry blossom season to update my dream town for the final time<3


----------



## Clefable

Got Pompom to ping me for the bell PWP, and I moved Dotty out for 200k. Now to get the fairy tale bridge and then I can really start planning things out!


----------



## graceroxx

Yesterday, I got Carmen's pic! My first villager picture! Eee!~


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

graceroxx said:


> Yesterday, I got Carmen's pic! My first villager picture! Eee!~



Congrats!

---

Today, I've caught a coelacanth, and paid off another street lamp - I feel like I'll need a solid week just devoted to street-lamp-building, since I need six in all. 

I also invited Prince to move in from my campsite, and am looking forward to his move-in date.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I love streetlights, but they should count for less then 1 pwp! Like three lights for 1 pwp. They really can make or break a town, but at the same time, it costs valuable pwp`s. 

Anyways, I did a lot today. I refurnished the modern series to simple for my 3rd characters house.
I remodeled the lovely set to pink and black for my 2nd character (lovely set isn`t complete yet) and bought a fairy tale wall for the exterior, since after I crush 150000 points I go for the theme challenge. 
My 3rd character almost has a fully expanded house, just one more room to go. I have pretty much enough money to finance it, but I will do some extra hunts to make sure all my characters have some pocketmoney.
I did some work on all characters rooms, collecting pieces of furniture I need for them. (I just can`t get that damn box sofa.) I am making the central area of my 1st character into a kitchen/lounge area.

I`m still deciding on the last furniture set to go in my 3rd characters house. Its probably going to be blue or green set, but I`m not sure yet. All I know is that I don`t want the ranch set and I want to keep the entire house themed with wooden furniture. 

I`m almost done with my orange and purple roses lining. Which means I hope I get that 2nd blue rose quickly so I can focus on them, along with orange tulips. 
I also will need to change the ordinance soon to make a few more golden roses from black ones, to decorate around my house more. I need around 10 more, but the thing is; I really don`t feel like watering all those flowers around my town. Ofcourse the longer I wait, the more I will have to water. Sigh.....

Other then that I`m thinking about remodeling a part of my town, but I don`t have any good ideas yet, so I keep comtemplating about it. My town feels a bit boring, it needs something more chaotic or something, I dunno.

Other then that I`m very happy. Kidd Cat was in my town today in the campsite, I would have liked him to move in, but there are only 2 villagers in my town on the nominationlist to move out, so I am waiting for them to ping me. UNtil then I`m full. But hey, who would trade the lovely Rudy for Kidd Cat? Rudy rocks.


----------



## Ras

With reluctance, I agreed to Pecan moving.  I've always planned to get rid of her (I'm not 100% convinced Ed will move before her, since he's my 10th and hasn't ever hinted at moving, and I have been planning to replace her with Freya), but I know I'll miss her.  I wish someone would move from one of my other towns so I could move her over there.  I know I'll get her pic when she leaves, but if she gets wishy-washy about it, I'll probably let her stay.

Got a little glitch with Lolly.  She was standing face to face with Ed (but not in a conversation), when she saw me and pinged.  She darted around him and . . . proceeded to water some flowers.  I know they lose interest in talking to you if you wait too long after they ping, but this was just a couple of seconds.  Maybe her "ping" was just excitement over seeing some unwatered flowers.


----------



## Twilight

I got superb coffee beans in the Cafe! Much better than yesterdays normal ones.


----------



## lucindaa

Kid Cat finally requested the fire pit so I can FINALLY finish my campsite area


----------



## Nerd House

Wiwm I had a productive day!

Let's see...

Paid off my final right room expansion home loan!
Paid off my current PWP (A fountain)
Weeded the entire town (I let this kind of thing go for too long usually xD)
Harvested my perfect pear orchard
Replanted a few of the perfect pear trees
Mailed off some letters to villagers
Went shopping for a gift for one of my besties
Went to said besties' towns to mail their gifts
Made a TBT>Bells trade

.....I was busy XD


----------



## french toast

150,009 HHA points lol.


----------



## Pokemonprime

Got Naomi to ping to move out, felt bad when she later said we where best friends and told me to leave before she started crying


----------



## ladylotte

Got Moose to ping that he's leaving in five days... yay!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

I managed to catch and donate my first ray, and pay off a yellow bench PWP. Two orange hybrids (my first hybrids!) spawned this morning. My only disappointment is really just impatience; I seriously want my darling Prince to move in already!

My town is starting to take shape, and I'm pretty pleased about it.


----------



## Feloreena

Klaus pinged me for the police station (at last!). I have paid it off right away so it should be built tomorrow for when Stitches moves in!


----------



## Bearica

Paid off my police station PWP and got Beau signatures.


----------



## Krissi2197

Removing a street lamp from the middle of one of my paths (what in the world was I thinking?!) and had Daisy settle in today! I planted a bunch of flowers on the beach to begin my hybrid breeding as well, and planted a lot of bushes!

Also finished my campsite area today!


----------



## french toast

Gave Bluebear Red Triple Shells she will put in her house lolol.


----------



## Born2BWild

Rosie suggested the bell PWP, and the Nookling store should be fully expanded tomorrow!


----------



## ichigo

I found the last fossil I needed in my museum! 'Only' took me 5 1/2 months or so since I started my town...lol. I gave Skye a stuffed stocking for her birthday present. My dream code randomly changed again for like the 20th time.

I got Muffy's pic last week as well.


----------



## Nerd House

I finished my kitchen! Everything is all setup nice and neat and it looks AWESOME.

Went to the island and farmed up about 3 mil bells, paid off a few home loans, and bought out everything in Nook's/Able Sisters/Lief/Kicks just to catalog it all.


----------



## Pixlplume

The only thing that happened yesterday which I can remember is that I got Marshal's picture. It was really unexpected.

3/10 pictures achieved!


----------



## ladylotte

Found a path that I like, and fits my planned theme pretty well...so working on laying paths now. Also trying to decide on my next pwp.


----------



## Born2BWild

GracieGrace opened up, and I bought a shirt from her, thereby getting my fourth and final mannequin. Still need to save up some bells for if/when I want the princess themed furniture.

Also, I stopped Astrid from moving. I can't let her go until I at least get her pic in a few days (though granted, she is a little nicer-looking than certain other snooty's).


----------



## Clefable

Made a permanent second character, and GOT DAISY TO MOVE IN AHHH MY DREAMIE ;u;


----------



## blackroserandom

Katt moved in directly behind my house, destroying my only perfect cherry sapling and almost all of my foreign fruit population...but I did have Olaf move in a few days ago


----------



## olivetree123

Julian plunked his random move-in unicorn tush 2 spaces away from Goose's old spot.
I had to rework the entire path around him.
Many curse words were muttered.


----------



## Bearica

I didn't do much in my main town, but in my 2nd town I got the permit to build PWPs, built a campsite & fountain, and plot reset for Tammy and moved Molly in from my campsite. Not sure if I want to keep her (I had her in my main town for a time) or not though.


----------



## Silvery

Mailed a gumdrop tee to Flora after Genji gave her that bird shirt from Able's and she's now wearing her original shirt again. Still working on getting Phoebe to get rid of that same sample shirt. Also Hazel finally suggested the picnic basket PWP and the spot I wanted it fit perfectly. :3


----------



## Ras

Got the Heavy Sleeper badge.  Just 300 more dreams to visit!  I'm trying to knock out at least 10 a day by having Luna pick and immediately leaving the dream after I arrive.  If I bump it up to 30, I'll only need 10 days!


----------



## Nataku

Bearica if you ever plan to have Molly Move I'd love to have her. She's one of my dreamies <3

I worked on my second town and got an orchard going with only 2 trees needing replacement <3
Hoping to finish getting my town permit thing done so I can start on pwp tomorrow and get that beauty ordinance in effect for now.
I hate weeding >>


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Today I got Bangle to move in from my campsite; she's exotic-looking and gorgeous, and I just can't wait for her to move in.

I'm also steadily working on my side project, designing dresses based on the costumes from the Avengers movie. (Yes, it's an old movie, but I recently re-watched it at a gaming store sleepover party, and the visuals are stuck in my head.) I've gotten Hulk, Thor and Black Widow done so far. 

Finally, I unlocked and paid off the Dream Suite project.


----------



## Krissi2197

Drago suggested the sandbox PWP, so I decided to put it up in a little "park" like area that I have in my town. I payed it off instantly. ^^


----------



## FancyThat

I got the dream badge today, and the silver refurbishment badge .


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I plot reset Roald into an acceptable spot, paid for a new bench, and started to fix some of the damage that moving villagers in and out lately has caused.


----------



## Born2BWild

Stopped Rosie from moving out (whew!) and got my final brewstoid! My house is nearing completion...


----------



## meo

Finally got Pecan out whom I thought would never ping...
So, thankfully, I could restore my perfect apple trees she demolished with her house.
Cleaned up my closet a bit and the stray flowers that appeared from TTing.
Started to buy some wrapping paper to wrap the items I want to put in a giveaway. Did some chores for villagers (got tucker's picture again!). That's about all.


----------



## estypest

Got my first villager pic, from my dearest Fauna woot !


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

I got a dreamyyy!!! <333 Freya


----------



## Regina Cordium

I haven't done a whole lot today. Mainly just watered my flowers and collected the fossils. Checked turnip prices, had two neighbors over (Although Beardo came over by surprise). I'm gonna check the stores in a little bit and then go to the island to see what's there and to earn a few more medals. I'm slowlyyyyyy working my way to the Gold badge, which requires 5000 island medals OAO;;


----------



## french toast

Spent about 300k on playing games with a camper and obtained more campsite items than I need, and bought a throne.


----------



## Ettienne

Today Rosewood obtained the status of a Perfect Town! Woohoo!~


----------



## Gizmodo

Just got the town concierge badge in Azalea


----------



## Momonoki

| Finished first fossil.
| Finished Cobblestone bridge, aka first PWP.
| T&T Mart opened up
| Sahara came to visit for the first time!


----------



## Ras

Got my first Alpinian picture.  Zucker gave it in exchange for a perfect pear (town froot is apple).


----------



## Keen

My picnic blanket pwp was completed and set up, 
I moved some hybrids to my private beach to try to breed them, put fertalizer down and watered them, 
Watered rest of my flowers, 
Planted a few trees, 
Got my silver medalist badge, 
Island hopping + tours.


----------



## Blockmayus

-Cleaned up town of extra flowers.
-Cleaned up town of clover weeds (But no normal weeds, hoarding for Weeding Day)
-Fixed up paths that had been accidentaly erased
-Cut down a couple trees to make a zone look less clustered
-Updated Dream Town for the first time in a while
-Got Silver Refubrishing Badge

And it might not be something that actualy happened in town, but I set up a trade to get Lolly which is also really nice!


----------



## Wholockian

I made a new town tune to fit in with the theme I will do in the future (sherlock) :3


----------



## JackoCFC

I finally turned my black roses into gold


----------



## olivetree123

- Rudy moved in exactly where I wanted to place a bus stop. I needed a jock villager anyways so he's in good standing until the bus stop is actually suggested.... <_<;;
- T.I.Y upgrades tomorrow!
- FINALLY UNLOCKED BOY'S HAIRSTYLES YEEEAAA
- Paid off another home loan.


----------



## Gizmodo

Nothing really ;__;
Prevented Tia moving


----------



## sibe

i got bree in my campsite and got her to move (after searching for aaages)
but now i have the joyous task of soft-resetting her house ;v;;;;


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got the bell boom ordinance in effect to get 10 more gold roses I need, but it keeps raining.... I found out you get no gold roses if it rains the day after as well.So I watered a crapload of flowers for nothing.... Anyways, I did earn around 4m bells in the meantime bughunting and I paid off my entire 3rd house, so thats good.

Best news is I got my 2nd blue rose today! So hopefully now I can start building a blue rose garden quickly! 

I also beat 150000 points with both my 2nd and 3rd characters houses. Now I`m waiting for when I can do the theme challenges, for some reason that talkative guy doesn`t offer that option yet. 

I also started decking a room in the blue series, I came a long way in ordering all the stuff I had before, but turns out I missed out on a bed and a bookshelf and absolutely no one has the blue series in the HRA home thingy. And I have a full roster!


----------



## BluebellLight

Erik, Maple, and Marshal started calling me Lucy!  <3
I also played Hide and Seek with Marshal, paid off a zen bell, and did some landscaping


----------



## Rika092

Did some landscaping in Skyland today


----------



## Leopardfire

I paid off my museum extension, and prevented Queenie from moving.


----------



## BluebellLight

Oh and Bam gave me another picture! <3 that's three I think!


----------



## Krissi2197

Biff told me he was moving, so I'm letting him go to make room for Bam, one of my dreamies.

I was able to get a bunch of flowers and landscape my town a bit more.

Payed off the jungle gym PWP for my small part area near the train station.


----------



## Regina Cordium

I did a whole lot today! I sold my 1100 turnips for 600 Bells in someone's town, TTed Mira out and got baskets of the last two fruits I needed, got Beardo's picture, got a whole bunch of hybrids (like a black rose!), and talked to my neighbors. I played for a lot long than usual today. It was nice uwu


----------



## Marii

I made some progress on my current Mission: Eradicate Ugly Flowers (and replace them with pretty pink ones)!~ 
My train station has now been remodeled; I now have the fairy tale train station! ^_^ (It's so pretty, uwaaa *w*)
I finally got Axel out of my town... ><

*And lastly, but not least, I achieved my last dreamie, MARSHAL, with the help of the amazingly wonderful Hazu!*

-throws confetti- ;w;


----------



## Krissi2197

Marii said:


> I made some progress on my current Mission: Eradicate Ugly Flowers (and replace them with pretty pink ones)!~
> My train station has now been remodeled; I now have the fairy tale train station! ^_^ (It's so pretty, uwaaa *w*)
> I finally got Axel out of my town... ><
> 
> *And lastly, but not least, I achieved my last dreamie, MARSHAL, with the help of the amazingly wonderful Hazu!*
> 
> -throws confetti- ;w;



Congratulations on obtaining your final dreamie!!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Not exactly an accomplishment, just a lucky AC day for me! I won my first giveaway, and got a royal crown. I forgot to plot reset for Klaus, but he ended up in a decent spot anyway. The villager I didn't want, pinged me to leave soon. I found my first jacob's ladder. ^___^ I'm having a good day


----------



## ~Yami~

Just laying down some more paths and placing flowers around town~


----------



## Kit

So far I have 3 villagers transferred from my old town to my new one, I also plot reset them into great places!
Bunnie and Beau ended up right next to the river, but on differnt sides
I wanted Lolly by the river too but she insisted on this cute little spot that I couldn't resist, so I let her move there and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Kate86

I got the Master Diver Badge today! I've been working on getting it for the last few days because I hate diving. Thought I would have a few more days to go, but after my last batch, there was Phineas wandering around by my house! So excited to put the wetsuit away.

I also bought the Wistful Painting from Redd, and found two Pink Cosmos today. And I figured out that my Purple Tulips are actually Pink Tulips (I swear they look purple to me) so I rearranged my red and white tulips to try to get Actual Purple Tulips. I had stopped playing in December, it was just such a hectic time, and I put the Beautiful Ordinance into effect but I guess because I didn't load the game until a couple of weeks ago the Ordinance didn't take. So all my flowers died. It was kind of a blessing in disguise though... all the junk flowers I was afraid to get rid of died, too. 

All in all, it was a good day.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Merengue


----------



## PurpleWaluigi

Yesterday I:

-Auctioned off Julian for 25 million bells
-Received a throne in the mail from Ankha, who said "if you don't like it, throw it away. I don't care" lol

Today I adopted Bianca and Zucker from two generous TBT users. 6/10 dreamies obtained!


----------



## Jedo

Today I got Deirdre, acquired a nice sum of saplings, made 2mil and got 2 projects suggested.


----------



## Pixlplume

Pinky gave me her picture, and Francine decided to move soon. I will miss her. :')

Oh, and Cube is moving into my sister's town tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## CR33P

Today Scoot, the villager that I have a hate/love relationship with, gave me his picture. It was pretty cool I guess, especially since I thought he hated me. Merengue is moving in, and I can hardly wait.


----------



## macchiatochu

o vo Finished building my nice log bench / firepit area, and caught Shep sleeping on it. D'awww. /took cute pichas. 8D


----------



## pinkx2

I finally got Fauna and thus completed my dream town (villager-wise, still need to landscape!) <3 I'm super happy n_n!


----------



## Wanderlust

Well since today's April Fool's, I managed to get second pictures of Scoot and Peewee and pictures of Merengue, Maelle, Cyrano, Ruby, Rodeo, Shari and Hans.  Expecting Blanca's picture tomorrow too yay!


----------



## Leopardfire

I prevented Puddles from moving. Sorry, you're staying here _*forever.*_


----------



## Vox

Phoebe is moving into my town. \o/


----------



## Ras

After almost exactly 9 months in Pangola, Katrina is finally building her shop.  Early on, I didn't know about her building, so I didn't always go in.  I especially avoided her once I had my Lovely Phone.  Also, I'd sometimes play after she was closed.  I hope it won't take as long in my other towns.

I have never even seen her shop in another player's Main Street, so this will be a nice surprise for me.


----------



## Ras

Got my Mr. Sandman badge.  Then, after getting a few pictures from defeating Blanca, my red light came on so I had to quit in a hurry.


----------



## Lepidoptera

More for yesterday then to today.
Moved in Katt from a side that was in boxes.
TTed to the next day and placed her home.
Decided to do April Fools day, TT to the second.
Went to TT to Mar 31, TTed to Apr 30.
Murdered what little Hybrids I had....
At least no one important moved...


----------



## Ras

I did the glitch trick that lets you have more villagers, so now I have 12 villagers.  Some people have used it to get even more villagers, but 12 is already making my map feel small!  But, it's worth it.


----------



## PurplPanda

Ras said:


> I did the glitch trick that lets you have more villagers, so now I have 12 villagers.  Some people have used it to get even more villagers, but 12 is already making my map feel small!  But, it's worth it.


WHAT WHAT GLITCH


----------



## Ras

You have to:



Spoiler



LOL APRIL FOOLS!  Ha, sorry.


----------



## Ettienne

Today Nibbles was successfully adopted from Rosewood.
I also scored all 9 of my remaining villagers pictures, so Blanca's should arrive tomorrow.
Lastly, after an hour of running in and out of Re-Tail, I managed to catch myself a Killifish.


----------



## ThunderSheep

I finished the April Fools event and watered a felowers


----------



## rheana18

1. I did the April Fools Event
2. Bought and sold Villager pictures
3. Watered and organized alot of flowers
4. Did some jobs in other towns for bells


----------



## Kim

1. April Fools event
2. Watered Plants
3. Bought out my T&T


----------



## Ras

1. April Fools Event! x 3
2. Picked up Puck for Alpine
3. Plot-reset him into a decent place


----------



## Wildroses

Said: "Yeah, sure Bettina, you can have my dace fish. Thanks for the sunset tee- aaargh! I was supposed to donate that to the museum!" then spent ninety minutes fishing unsuccessfully trying to catch another. At least I caught lots of fish to help fund my first public works project, and Blathers was pretty happy with the goldfish and koi.


----------



## Leopardfire

Blathers unlocked the cafe PWP!


----------



## jolokia

Merry asked to move. 
YES
I've been waiting for her to go since _September_. She was the first one to move in after my starting five. She's given me her picture four times not counting April Fool's. I try to be nice to all my little guys but Merry has at this point _seriously_ outstayed her welcome.


----------



## Momonoki

Actually started Landscaping! Also, i really needed a flower arch, and KIKI COMES UP AND REWUEST IT I LOVE YOU BBU


----------



## Ras

I made a Dan Vs. shirt.  I decided to put it on display, and Jitters is immediately wearing it.  It seems a little fitting, but I don't want anyone else in it, so I replaced it with a hat.


----------



## Lurrdoc

i finally got clothes for dream visitors to put on! come visit! DA in my signature. ^^


----------



## aimeekitty

After finally getting all my dream villagers, selling a bunch of turnips (which made a huge mess in my town because I had to throw stuff on the ground to fill my locker with turnips…) my town is starting to clean up!! I was able to demolish some placeholder PWPs over the week or so… so now I can start adding stuff I like.

Today I added the face cut standee and tomorrow I can customize it to be Totoro again.   

I also added a lot more pink flowers since my town is mostly pink/pastel themed.

LURRDOC- what clothes did you put out for your dream visitorS???

Momo- lucky! I want flower arch!!!!


----------



## Born2BWild

Fang pinged me to move, and he'll be gone come the 7th. Other than that, not much of interest other than planting flowers and bushes, hybrid gardening, and trying (mostly in vain) to get this month's new fish.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`m almost done with the gold roses project, day after tomorrow I will finally have my beautiful town ordinance back.

Other then that I just did some chores. My blue flowers are coming around nicely and when I no longer got to water the flowers, I hope to increase the rate by hybriding more pairs of blue flowers.


----------



## Hot

I fully expanded my house with 10m I got for an auction (Hosted on Reddit) for Merengue. 
That's pretty much it.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Lolly moved in, I got 612k HHA points, a new roof and a new wall!


----------



## PurpleWaluigi

After many failed attempts of buying, trading, and entering raffles, I was finally able to purchase Diana!  only 3 more dreamiest to go- and my friend is holding one of them (Pietro) for me.


----------



## Farobi

Bump


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Let's see.... I bought the full Gracie series today and got another shrunk joke... Only 3 more until the shrunk dance!


----------



## Ruru

Celebrated punchys birthday and gave him a blue down jacket which he loved! C:


----------



## Ras

Sad day, as I'm juggling villagers and Pecan is leaving Mirage.  I'll have her in Alpine, but I'll miss her.  Also, I am about to move Erik over to Mirage--a plan that has been in the works for months and months now--and hope I don't screw it up.  I have to plot reset Pecan first.


----------



## yosugay

got a **** ton of PWPs


----------



## Ras

I plotted Erik into his place near Fauna, and Pecan picked a decent spot in Alpine.  I feel a little like crying after reading her letter saying she feels lonely and is worried I will feel lonely, too.    I still have her, but she lived right near me and I'm going to miss her in Mirage, which is my main town.


----------



## oath2order

Finally got the golden shovel!!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

The game actually accomplished this for me.  I went to plot reset, and without resetting, the game put it in the exact 3x3 spot I wanted it.


----------



## Feloreena

Passed my second Gracie fashion check. Sweaty and sporty.


----------



## Born2BWild

Rocket suggested the picnic blanket, one of the PWPs that I've been wanting. I also started on a camping cot next to my campsite (imaginative, huh?), and cleaned up the area around my campsite to better accommodate future move-ins once Fang moves out.


----------



## N64dude

I managed to get some golden flowers and  get two pink carnations by breeding one with a pink flower.


----------



## Ras

I got Freya plotted.  She didn't go into Erik's old spot like I wanted, but I realized he was off on his own and never really seemed to interact with anyone.  I have her really close to Pecan and not far from me, so I imagine she'll wander up near my house on occasion.


----------



## ursula

Meant to update as soon as it happened. But I logged in to find one of my dreamies in the tent.

And then a neighbor I'd been wanting to leave since he showed up told me he was leaving!

Score!


----------



## Lurrdoc

found phil a new home, did a bunch of favors for about half of my villagers, ordered a ton of new furniture i need to customize and paid off the loan for the back room to expand into a 9x9 room on my second char.


----------



## Ras

Talked to Freya in boxes and she basically threatened me if my town wasn't all I said it would be when I got her to move.  So, I'm out landscaping like a madman to try to make it live up to the hype.


----------



## Salem

Sent Stitches to my friend's town. Now Antonio pinged me to move, so she better make room for him too.  I've finally decided to let him go after like 8 months. Midgar is in December so I ordered my Santa outfit to get ready for Toy Day which is coming up in a couple days. I'm working on expanding everyone's houses, and I finished Salem's, Wrex's, & Tifa's. They only had one more extension each so it wasn't too bad, but I feel accomplished.


----------



## Nerd House

I didn't turn my game on for the 9th day straight ; ;

WHATS WRONG WITH ME


----------



## jolokia

Merry's gone, hurray! I started removing durian trees and kicking up the paths where she used to be, not sure yet what I'm doing with the space but it'll definitely be something. Went into the town hall to get Isabelle to remove a stone tablet PWP, came back out and Phineas gave me the gold gardening badge, yay I guess?


----------



## Born2BWild

Got Apollo, one of my dreamies, to move into town. I also started building the flower clock where Fang's house used to be, so no one will move there!


----------



## Mayor Storm

Today I have done quite a lot. I paid off my 98,000 Bell loan for my house, and I am very excited to get my upgrade tomorrow morning. I also exceeded the 30,000 point mark from the Happy Home Academy, which I am rather proud of since it is still so small. I will also have donated all the money I need for the Dream Suite, so I will be able to visit everyone's beautiful Dream Town's tomorrow. I want to go to the Aika Village, and the Town of the Artist, plus some other ones to get ideas for interior decoration and landscaping. Tonight, I plan on going for a midnight walk on the beach before bed, just to relax. It has been a good day.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Zen Bell built!


----------



## Mayor Storm

Ooh, I love the Zen Bell... Such a beautiful calming noise ❤︎


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I finally got the Emporium and a drinking fountain


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

I paid off my Caf? PWP, after about an hour of beetle hunting, and I had a bit of fun betting with my sister on what type of shark I'd catch next.  I have never seen that many sharks in one night.

I also created my two permanent alts, who will eventually be dressed as Tony and Loki from Marvel's Avengers.


----------



## Ras

Finally got to see Freya in her finished house.  I got her for free from a nice person here who needed her out in a hurry, and so I've been curious to see what state her home would be in.  I'm no Freya expert, but she looks 100%.  Her clothes and phrase are right, and her house looks right.  I got really lucky!  She is so pretty in person, too.

I am also seeing the fruits of all of the trees and bushes I planted last night.  They all came in nicely except two near my house.  I guess you have to leave two spaces between the house and bushes.


----------



## Leopardfire

I completed the fossil section of my museum two days ago in Celadon. My last fossil was the stego tail.


----------



## jolokia

Paid for our stonehenge to be torn down (it's going to be rebuilt in a different location). Was pleased to see all the durians I'd planted yesterday have come up properly. Ordered Vesta's birthday present since I had a letter from her inviting me to a party. 

I've got nine villagers right now and I think I'm going to let it go to eight when the next one asks.


----------



## JellyBeans

Finished laying my paths, got my development permit and talked to Tortimer about the island.

All in 2 hours.


----------



## pastelmarine

Moved Skye in and reset for perfect house placement. Surprisingly this only took a few tries!


----------



## keybug55

Katrina visited and told me my lucky item was glasses (something I wear everyday) 

And she told me she wanted to set up shop in my town

AND on the same day I completed my aquarium ^^

I'm going to get the badge and the golden rod now ^^ goodbye silver rod~


----------



## ~Yami~

My last dreamie moved in ^-^ And I got the perfect town after I built a bench so yeah Im happy today~


----------



## DaCoSim

FINALLY got Bruce plotted in 2nd main, also got Bunnie plotted and picked up Zell from my cycle town, who I get to plot today. Gotta work on the permit and find a good path today : )


----------



## Salem

In Midgar, I failed Toy Day. I don't think I'll ever get it perfect, lol. There is nothing sadder than when you give your villager the wrong present. They're so disappointed but grateful anyway. :c

Zucker was in Ziti's camp! So I convinced him to move in. I don't want him, but I figure I can do a giveaway. So I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Leopardfire

Frita moved in to Chrome today. I may keep her instead of looking for Fuchsia, she's super cute. Her villager art is pretty bad, but in-game her face is adorable. <3


----------



## estypest

In Laedon -- I acquired Colton to pal around with Roscoe and Julian

In Phaerin -- Paid off yet another load to slavemaster Nook and was pinged for/paid up for a wind turbine.


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Today I rearranged my museum rooms and therefore got a bunch of items picked up off the ground!


----------



## Darumy

Finally started placing paths @_@; sandboxes are stilll everywhere to block out spaces for plot resetting since I still have two-three villager slots open but oh well. (I realize I need a 3rd path alt but I'm in denial)


----------



## bloomwaker

I paid the final expansion loan on my Mayor's house, and a villager is moving out so that I can put my hotel-themed house where I want it. Looking forward to that.


----------



## mellahugbear

i have been playing all day. ive paid off an expansion loan,and paid for a pwp and got some fruit i havent had before


----------



## Xela

Today in Kanto... Bluebear got settled in, I hit a score of 150,000+ for my house from the HHA, Made some new friends on TBT. And had fun!!


----------



## Pixlplume

Doc, he suggested the jungle gym for me. Yay!

Why do I want you to move?


----------



## Nouris

Finished my path ~
Got to 100 visitors so I can change the theme of my train station
Finally got Frita to ask to move -.-


----------



## ninjavenus

Nouris said:


> Finally got Frita to ask to move -.-



Oh my god I'm trying so hard to get her to leave. It's been about a month and she's still here, despite my efforts. She's really, really, _really _gotta go.


----------



## Alice

I finally got Merengue to suggest the flower arch. But then my 3DS shut off half an hour later without me saving.... yup.


----------



## Melyora

Currently still building up my town, only have 8 villagers yet! (hahahaa,been playing for a week or something).

But I finished my first project (a cobblestone bridge), got the gardening shop and expanded my house enough that I now have an attic (still have to pay of my loan for that one)! 
Yay for no more bedroom-area in the main room =P


----------



## Titi

A lot of pathing is going on in Serenity today, and the forests are almost complete.
Pretty proud of myself so far, my town should be ready for a dream code soon.


----------



## Ras

It's a free-for-all fishing tournament this time, so I went on an island tour to try to find some bigguns like the dorado.  Instead, I had to laugh when I pulled in a whale shark, aka the nuclear option.


----------



## Wholockian

Nothing, but I'm having a birthday party later :3


----------



## Lurrdoc

I plot resetted Naomi into a great spot and I managed to make my first ever faceboard cut-out standee design. I'm very pleased with it. ^^


----------



## e-puff

I completed the fifth room of my house (still didn't arrange the furniture though. -.-)


----------



## PockiPops

I finally cleared up all the junk on the floor!!! ;D
Oh yeah, and got all my dreamies. >w<
And started to arrange all mah hybrids. ^u^


----------



## Ras

YES!  After earning the "time traveler" sobriquet in Mirage from getting a jump on the new day by setting it to after 6am before going to bed, I have stopped doing that and have now achieved my lifelong dream of being a "social butterfly."

_Yes, I'm intentionally mirroring the lazies' response to being called "cool," just for fun._


----------



## Ami-chan

Merengue requested a garbage can..  TT ^ TT
she said it would make pufftop a better place..


----------



## Campy

Was going to plot reset for Colton, and he put his house in the perfect spot on the first try.


----------



## mayorvanessa

I completed my left room in my house. Along with that, I obtained most of the fish set from Chip when I was visiting a friend while the Fishing Tourney was being held. Also donated 5 new creatures to the museum: a snail, Spider Crab, Crawfish, Killifish, and an Oarfish.


----------



## Akemi

Suddenly Elvis moved in my town, but I don't wanna keep him :< also I got jellyfish lamp and I'm happy about it


----------



## Wildroses

I had a super productive day. Won first prize in the fishing tournament, got about six pieces of marine themed furniture, caught two new bugs for the museum, paid off my third home loan and promptly took out a new one. I'd have arranged for work to begin on Bettina's Yield Sign if Isabelle hadn't refused to do any work because the fishing tournament was on.


----------



## lucindaa

Spent three hours plot resetting Kody last night with him constantly either on my path or one or two spaces away from where I wanted him

This morning I started up again and he was in the perfect spot on the first try


----------



## TheHeatran

Last night (or today) was awesome! I finally finished planning a layout for my town with a different character. Although I wasn't done till 4AM, I feel like I actually accomplished something. Now all I have to do is put the trees where they're supposed to go, put the bushes where they're supposed to go, you know stuff like that.


----------



## Melyora

Winning the Fishing Tourney (yay!) along with getting some marine furniture because of the increasingly bigger fish (my head was spinning at some point to keep order in size of my caught fishies).
Cleaning up my town a bit with my newly bought axe and planting new fruits (bananas and lemons) which I quickly picked up during the island tours. 
Payed of my loan for my first stage attic and now building a side room (my bedroom doesn't need to be much bigger yet ^^).

I want to start a new PWP but due to the Fishing Tourney Isabelle won't let me XD Aaaargh.


----------



## Salem

Antonio moved to my friend's town. I'll really miss him. :'(


----------



## Fairy

NOTHIN' because i haven't played it today yet


----------



## Lepidoptera

Planted some trees and bushes. 
Greeted Lyman who moved in from streetpass
Made plans to hang out with O'Hare at 8 PM (if I even remember, I always end up forgetting)
Delivered a package for Fauna addressed to Kiki
Put 20,000 bells towards my home loan and 30,000 into my savings account.


----------



## Leopardfire

The hilarous Ricky moved into Chrome. He's gonna stay around awhile, even though I prefer Static over him.

Lionel got into boxes today in Celadon. 

By the end of the day, Willow should be coming to Chrome, and Lionel should be united with his new mayor.


----------



## JackoCFC

Got my fishing trophy through the post, waterd my flowers and started planting my perfect cherries


----------



## Melyora

Lepidoptera said:


> Made plans to hang out with O'Hare at 8 PM (if I even remember, I always end up forgetting)
> 
> Put 20,000 bells towards my home loan and 30,000 into my savings account.



I also often forget that I promised to meet up with them >< Hasn't happened yet with my current town. But I try to remember!
My achievements for today:
- Stopped Fang from moving
- Made 300K Bells from the Island and found 2 new insect species
- Seems like Kicks is finally being build and the Nooklings announced they will expand tomorrow! =D
- Cleaned up several trees to tidy up my town


----------



## Nim

I finally managed to clear up the train station area and my closet and kind of organised my museum rooms


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

A tree I planted successfully grew.  I know they can't be planted directly next to the river, but that's only for up, down, left and right.  If they touch the square diagonally, it's ok.  I'm so happy


----------



## Minimumu

I managed to get Agent S to move in my town! Im so excited for see her! 

Plot resetting tomorrow :s


----------



## Titi

I caught an oarfish and coelacanth for the first time and gave them to my museum!
I caught them both within 5 minutes of each other about 10 minutes after I started fishing,
so I'm pretty proud, hahaha!


----------



## ladylotte

I drew a pattern for my alpine furniture. Still tweaking the colors, but it's cute.


----------



## Titi

ladylotte said:


> I drew a pattern for my alpine furniture. Still tweaking the colors, but it's cute.



The alpine set is one of my fave!! Post a picture of your pattern when you're done?


----------



## Sanaki

I got Freya from my campsite.


----------



## Kate86

I got my first Purple Tulip today! *happy dance*


----------



## mousehole

I did my first villager trade where I was the one getting the villager! I set out the paths and got 100 rating from the town as a new mayor. Will have to edit the town tune though... off key and horrible. I most certainly do not want the villagers going around singing that.


----------



## Lurrdoc

planted some bamboo and new bushes in the hopes of fixing a dead spot. *crosses fingers*

i also sent new clothing to about 3 of my villagers. i hope they try it on, i thought pretty hard about what i thought would look good on them. ^^


----------



## Mako

I got Lolly from my campsite! ^^


----------



## Autumnia

Nothing much...got a mermaid screen from the island though and got pinged to build a flower arch but I can't come up with where to place it exactly.


----------



## Born2BWild

Celebrated Rocket's birthday, and began the tedious process of ridding my inventory of random stuff I don't want/never use.


----------



## Dogoat

I got 100% mayor approval rating :3


----------



## Regina Cordium

My town got restarted over the weekend, so I've been slowly rebuilding. I got my 100% approval, Redd was in town so I bought the Warm Painting I believe, I bought the hedge from Nook to help get my dream exterior. I spent most of the rest of the day fishing. I now have all the April fish except those that are year-round on the island (which I gain access to tomorrow) and the coelacanth. I'm more behind on my bugs, though, and I'm not looking forward to refilling my diving catalog. I hate diving ;w;


----------



## Alexia

I finally got Al to move out and built the police station


----------



## horan

Built the hot spring that Panchetti requested, finished one of the dinosaurs in my museum (the name escapes me), and got a not ugly haircut lol.


----------



## davidxrawr

First time it rained after getting the game! (Had it since april 1st but reset and started new town april 11th) and I caught a coelacanth on my first try! Not sure how rare they are this game but I'll assume I was a little lucky ^^,

On another note I had a villager (Kyle) sell me 3 real pieces of art within a 10 minute span!

Good progress being made in my village


----------



## Melyora

davidxrawr said:


> First time it rained after getting the game! (Had it since april 1st but reset and started new town april 11th) and I caught a coelacanth on my first try! Not sure how rare they are this game but I'll assume I was a little lucky ^^,



Very nice! It has not yet rained in my town, I hope it will soon... Then I will also be fish hunting!

Did you catch it jn your town or on the island?


----------



## davidxrawr

Melyora said:


> Very nice! It has not yet rained in my town, I hope it will soon... Then I will also be fish hunting!
> 
> Did you catch it jn your town or on the island?



In my town  I think I read on one of the many animal crossing wiki sites that you cant get it on the island


----------



## Melyora

Aah alright, I heard about that too, but never a real confirmation. But knowing that people caught it in their town will help me with my own hunt ^^
Only few more hours of university and I will get some thing done in my town too!


----------



## ladylotte

Phil pinged me to move.... perfect as his house is in the ideal location for my campsite. Also picked out a path for my town, unlocked the qr machine, and am busy creating my second character, who is going to be a part of my towns theming, and hold some patterns for me. Now if I could just decide on a house location for Mrs. Lovettes pie shop/Sweeneys barber shop...


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I got a lot done! ((or at least I feel like it XP))
I got to go to another town and adopt one of my dreamies, Coco. ((resiting the urge to TT her plot in and her in))
AND both Sable AND Label gave me their mannequins!


----------



## Melyora

Nice! =D I want mannequins too~

The left room of my house is being, Kicks is being built and Nooklings is being upgraded!
Made my first million! (yay for the island!)

Katt and Fang had a fight =( Noooo my two dear neighbours! Don't fight! And Curlos the sheep has taken Fang's catchphrase of cha-chomp XD Sounds really weird coming from him!


----------



## Alette

Found the most beautiful patterns on Tumblr and I've started laying them <3


----------



## Regal

I've been playing catch up since plotting Sky's house took me the last week, so I took the time to demolish most of my PWP's. I have been re-landscaping my town and redoing my paths, so it's given me a fresh new feel.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

OK... so more happened than what I posted earlier ((coco, mannequins))
Doing a LOT of landscaping and moving flowers around... Funny I am doing all this now and coco will plot tomorrow and possibly ruin a lot of it. XP


----------



## TornadoQuake

I'm currently in the process of replacing some path patterns with a real nice brick path I found on Google lol. I'm using my second character as a mule for more patterns, but first I need to "re-unlock" it. :/ I'm also laying down more bushes to border my paths.


----------



## stitchmaker

All 3 mayors received 3 turnip badges.
Three town removed all the stuff of the beach and train station.  Found their 1st Jacob's Ladder and got the flower clock and Town hall PWP unlocked.


----------



## Clefable

Today my second copy came in the mail, and I started my time as mayor of Azulia and got one dreamie right off the bat! I feel very lucky ^u^


----------



## Leopardfire

In Celadon:



In Chrome:


I also did various trading with other people. ^.^


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my first ice cream cone from someone I StreetPassed; unfortunately, it was gone in one bite. I also saved Big Top from moving out and Rolf sold me a real painting.


----------



## Titi

I finally got Chief to suggest the zen bell!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

It wasnt today, I think it was yesterday, but I finished my diving collection! IM A DIVING MASTER!!!!!


----------



## SliceAndDice

Got my development permit! I always hate getting the 100% at the beginning. It's so tedious and slow...


----------



## jolokia

Decided what to do with the area recently vacated by Merry: we'll have a Stonehenge by the sea and a bench to admire it from. Town takes another step towards being presentable!
Planted some trees in the area more recently vacated by Quillson. 
Cleared out my storage and museum rooms and sold piles of miscellaneous unorderables and about a hundred gyroids to ReTail... finally free of the gyroid menace. I was holding on to them thinking someone might want them, but I finally snapped today and I do not regret the decision. Man I hate gyroids.
Decided I'm going to have a "botany lab" in back to go with my general mad science thing. Went looking in the HHA showcase for a glass display case, which I have never once seen on sale in my museum; spent five minutes cussing the guy who'd put one out customized; finally found someone else with a non-tampered-with one and ordered two.


----------



## Melyora

Got my first mannequin from Sable =D


----------



## windywitch

well I haven't done much today but recently i've been upgrading my house like crazy! i still need a few million more bells though ;_;


----------



## Leopardfire

In Celadon:
Began to organize my flowers, I'm going to try to finish them tonight. I'll also hopefully obtain the rococo set tonight as well. c:

In Celadon:
I plot reset for Willow for over two hours, and it ended up being worth it. ^.^


----------



## Ras

I'm still in the honeymoon period with Freya, so it was exciting when she asked to come over to my house.  And then she punked out.   I don't know if it was because I had someone visiting town in the half hour before our play date's time, if it was because I was in the ignore mode until Whitney told me I was playing too much and looked like a zombie, or if it was just random.  Silly wolf!

Planted a metric sheikton of bushes around town.  Can't wait to see how they come out.

Successfully changed Freya's music to K.K. Crusin'!  Really makes her house cool.  

Fang had been sick for the past three days, and he gave me a heartfelt thanks (and a wheatfield).  I have to confess that as sorry as I was that he was sick, he really looked amusing with his hangdog look while he was at his worst.

Busy day.  My little buddy, Puck, came over for a visit.  Too bad nobody but me likes that little fat pink penguin.


----------



## jolokia

Attended the Stonehenge ceremony, queued up and paid for flower arch. Another step towards having a presentable town. Now all I need is to get a bench in there and I can move the flowers in from the beach and have a nice sitting spot.

Amelia's the new snooty movein, holy heck she is the coolest thing ever. Big buff South American eagle lady with dorky panpipes music, where have you been all my life? I got a good start on the friendship ladder as well, since Pango asked me to deliver her a shirt then she wanted Barold brought over to help her change a lightbulb.


----------



## Rogue Player

I got a new villager who fudged up my path and I started cycling to get some of my dreamies


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

I found a Jacobs Ladder in my town today while doing my daily fossil hunt and then learned I finally got the Perfect Town rating and decided to put a Flower Clock by Deli's house to celebrate


----------



## Born2BWild

Got everything in the egg set (along with FIVE Zipper pics), and Phineas gave me the Villager of Honor badge for playing for more than 500 hours. Not sure if that means I'm dedicated to the game, or just plain obsessed.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my very first tweeter from a StreetPass, I got Tia's picture, and I got the golden wall torch (which completes my golden furniture set). I've wanted all three of those things for a while, so I'm a bit surprised (but glad) to get them all on the same day.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Gave Flurry to DarkFox7, and got Rosie as a random move in. I will not be keeping her though....


----------



## Leopardfire

I moved out Hazel (</3) and adopted Lopez in Celadon!


----------



## aimeekitty

I added about 10 visitors to my train visits list? a million to go


----------



## Gingersnap

Started a bench PWP project by my Cafe, I thought it would be cute to buy coffee and sip it outside on a bench.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Not today, but yesterday I finally got the Golden Balloon Master Badge.

Thank you so much, Bunny Day! No longer will I have to deal with Balloon Furniture!


----------



## ichigo

I haven't posted lately, so here's a summery of the last few days:
17th - Deena finally moved out, Punchy was camping and I had to ask him like 10 times to move in. Started windmill PWP where Deena's house was
18th -  Cancelled my beautiful town ordinance to grow some weeds for weeding day
20th - Got a ton of Zipper's pic and multiple egg bed & chair but I'm missing the table & TV I think.  Tried to reset for Punchy's house, but the best place I could get was right in front of my windmill. But right next to my side character's house, so it'll do
21st - Tried to clean up a bit...I'm a hoarder, haha there's so many furniture I like. Trying to expand  side character's house so I can put all my villager pics there. I had them in my basement but ran out of room.


----------



## TornadoQuake

I finally saved up 20,000,000 bells! ^_^ I also got my second character to be able to use the QR Machine, and I got a set of 9 path patterns that I placed around my train station and town hall.


----------



## Ettienne

Woke up with out any lingering rocks from Bunny Day. I checked my town two or three times over before finishing for the day yesterday. I would call this a successful day, even if it was all I did.


----------



## Diclonius217

Nothing much really, did some landscaping and harvested my perfect fruits, stopped my dear friend Roscoe from moving, the normal junk. lol


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Got Mitzi adopted and then went on to get Whitney, Penelope, and Fauna for my second town.  I stopped Felicity from leaving my main town and then I checked my boyfriend's where I stopped Static from leaving his.


----------



## Capella

I finished breeding some flowers and landscaping my paths


----------



## Blockmayus

Recently re-set town so... lets see:

Yesterday - 

-House finaly built, developers permit scheduled for the next day.
-Picked up a bunch of furniture, tools and other stuff I left with someone else from my old town before I reset. Got a bunch of silver-gold tools and even my diving suit!
-Got the eggs basket, the entire egg set two times and a couple extras. (Even managed to collect some unopened eggs for future decoration)
-What on earth does Zipper T. Bunny expect me to do with his 15 framed selfies.
-Plot-reset for Dotty (Who I got from a cycling board)
-Caugh at LEASt 30 new bugs-fishes-deep sea creatures with all my new gear.
-Cut down a bunch of trees with golden axe.
-Planted a couple apple and persimmon trees. 
-I cant believe I got blue pansies already! 
-Bought everything at Nooklings and the Ables for catalogue-expansion purposes.

Today:
-Got developers permit and started the very first bridge (Access to the Island wont open till tomorrow, so Ill have to wait until then to pay).
-Plot reset for Flurry (Who I got from a giveaway board.)
-Started planning out where some of my paths-bushes-PWPs will end up at.
-Payed off loan for house expansion.
-Bought everything at Nooklings and the Ables.
-Bought everything at Nooklings and the Ables for catalogue-expansion purposes.
-Orange Pansies!


----------



## Rika092

Yesterday I mainly did plot reset for Genji 

Today I cleaned up the town (picked up "garbage" on the ground, sorted flowers, laid down paths), planted in a couple of saplings, bushes, & bamboos, did bunch of requests for my needy villagers, and played my recently established second character for a bit (mainly wanted to talk to Sable)


----------



## viccles

Perfect town status


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Absolutely nothing...
Except Flurry rumor to me that Mac is wanting to move. ((happy days!))

But I got a reserve out of my cycle town? =3


----------



## sakuramiyakawa

Nice~~! Today, I just cleaned up all the junk (items, etc) lying on the grounds of my town xD. I'm still working on it. When I finally finish it, I'll share my dream code~~! Wish all is well!  

Btw, I'm new on this site so nice to meet you all! (*^^*)


----------



## Ras

Skye told me not to pull any weeds before Weeding Day.  I had to put her on ignore, 'cause we're getting topiaries.  There aren't any weeds to pull anyway.


----------



## Melyora

Ras said:


> Skye told me not to pull any weeds before Weeding Day.  I had to put her on ignore, 'cause we're getting topiaries.  There aren't any weeds to pull anyway.



Lol, Curlos said the opposite to me. That weeding day was approaching, and to keep the town in order I should pull weeds bit by bit every day.


----------



## littlemissbookworm

Made a list of my Dream Villagers  I now have my first one, Kabuki


----------



## lazuli

*ovver the wweekend i got perfect status, lost it, greww a blue rose, got twwo jacobs ladders, and earned my first million*


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I got Marshall in my cycle town...
Haven't started up my main yet, but I hope Mac pings today.


----------



## hellobethy_

paid off another loan, only a few more to go!


----------



## Melyora

Went to the ceremony for my fountain PWP.
TT'd a bit to move in Blanche (plot resetting, the first one was so-so, demolishing a tree, but nothing major, but reset, and it moved a few spaces, far more favorable! so that was quick)
Due to the TT I finally obtained a braided wig, and I built Brewsters! =D there went my savings... Got a first cup of coffee too.
Stopped Ankha from moving out >_< No girl, you stay a bit longer, I know someone who wants you.


----------



## davidxrawr

Got a police station request!!!


----------



## Melyora

Oh yeah, got my first villager PWP request! The illuminated tree, requested by Anabelle the peppy anteater. Meh. Prolly not gonna build it...


----------



## tinybutterfly75

Not today, but yesterday I FINALLY caught my first coelacanth! Put it in the museum.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Caught my last bug for my encyclopedia, finished the bug museum and got the bug teacher badge (100% bug encyclopedia)


----------



## Born2BWild

Got my cool globe from Isabelle, found an orange lily that spawned overnight, and did a few chores for my villagers. I still need to get signatures for Walker's petition.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Mac gave me his move date.
That made me happy.
Wish I could just TT him into boxes and outta town since I want to put my police station there.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Lopez requested the lighthouse, also Buck is finally moving, so I'm going to put the lighthouse where his house is.


----------



## Baumren

Sent away Mathilda, wasted a lot of bells on Gracie's sales clothes, and put around 50.000 in the funds for the future fortune shop...


----------



## Ras

I got Marina the other day and she was mostly original, except she had gotten rid of her lovely lamp and was wearing a red gym shirt.  I already got her lamp back in her house, and I've been diving while holding a bubble-gum tee.  She's asked for it a couple of times but will not put it on.  And, the last time I found her, Whitney had given her a red letter jacket!  I'll just have to live with it for a while.  Looks better than the red gym shirt.

I also tried to give Phoebe a flame tee today for her b-day present.  She didn't put it on.  I'm starting to wonder if they are more likely to take shirts instead of tees.


----------



## Melyora

I've placed my first path =D Just from the station to event plaza to Retail, for when I will have people visiting. Also placed a custom-design sign so I can make a nice sign to direct people.
And then Katt requested the lighthouse! Yes, I can start building tomorrow. I have 2 locations that are suitable, one which would be perfect, but the space might be too small. The other location is a bit far off from everything, but that's kind of suitable as well =)

Later:

The fight against grass erosion begins! All those flowers randomly placed looks silly, but it's for the greater good. For now.


----------



## kasane

Laid down my new town paths and unlocked the QR Machine on my third character hell yeaaaah


----------



## Siren137

In Celador I'm having a huge flower move at the moment! All my flowers were all over the place with no real order! Picked up every flower and put them all together and now going through replanting them how I want them! It's taking a while!

Also Marina moved in from the campsite! Yay! I had her in WW and she is such a cutie! Does now mean I have 3 normals! But hey ho! Too cute to say no to! She did annoy me though by taking 11 resets to get her house somewhere good, she insisted on continuously putting her house in front of the cafe!

In my second town I'm still trying to get some of the villagers out for people before I reset! No one is pinging right now which is annoying!! 

In cool news my sister has now got herself a 3Ds and I brought her a copy of NL as an early birthday present! So she is setting up her town now as I'm helping her out with that too!


----------



## lazuli

*rocco movved out, cherry movved out, caroline movved in, i have 10 blue roses now and t&t emporium opened*


----------



## davidxrawr

I have accomplished nothing! ......yet 

If I turn on my game now I'll lose motivation to study for my final tomorrow @_@


----------



## Melyora

davidxrawr said:


> I have accomplished nothing! ......yet
> 
> If I turn on my game now I'll lose motivation to study for my final tomorrow @_@



Aaaah, that's a mighty good idea to leave your game off. Good luck with your final! =D

On-topic: 
- Bit of TT due to lots of time today, built lighthouse (and now my bank account is empty ^_^' )
- The fight against grass erosion continues
- Pashmina in my campsite! She seems quite sweet and she's friendly to me. Too bad my town is full (just move already Anabelle!)
- Shampoodle is here! Yes, finally! And now I accidentally made my hair gray >_<
- My T&T Mart is being upgraded to a Super T&T =D More stuffz!
- Built trees alongside my path, it's coming along nicely!

Aah, small question... Is it normal to not have a wetsuit at this stage of the game? Ever since the island opened I've been going there every single day, but there has never been a wetsuit for sale! Seriously! Is this normal or do I have to look elsewhere? >< which will be hard since I can't connect to internet in my current location, for a month...


----------



## Melyora

Have I before stated that I love Katt?

Several days ago, Katt suggested the lighthouse, which is now built and in full glory at night!

And today she pinged me and requested a windmill =D -happydance-

I haven't been playing for that long, but I believe these are very wanted PWPs and some people never have them suggested XD Katt, you're going to stay forever and ever and everrrrrrrrr <3


----------



## Ami Mercury

gave away Rosie


----------



## HoennMaster

Completed the fossil section of the museum.


----------



## Melyora

HoennMaster said:


> Completed the fossil section of the museum.



Ooooh congratz! =D Lately I've only been finding fossils which I already have... But I'm getting there.

My own accomplishments:
- I GOT A WETSUIT! Just a common black one, but seriously, I've been to the Island everyday for atleast 2 weeks ever since the Island opened, and only now do I find a wetsuit. I was already afraid I would never ever going to find it on my island... But now I have it! -happydance-
- Built the windmill Katt suggested to me <3 now Anabelle HAS to move so I can landscape around it... I built it behind her house since it's a nice location, but her house is in the way... I want her gone gone gone
- Got the mannequin from Labelle! That makes 2 mannequins aquired. And suddenly she's a lot more open and nicer to me... Must be an Able Sisters thing that it takes a while to get friendly, hahaha.


----------



## SolarInferno

HoennMaster said:


> Completed the fossil section of the museum.



Nice one, just got the Ptero Skull left to find, which I've been stuck on for about a month.

Today I - Paid off the loan on the back room of my house
- Got the Cube Sculpture CP completed
- Had Marina (randomly) move in.


----------



## Melyora

Further progress in my town!

- Blanche suggested the brick bridge (I'm getting a lot of PWP requests lately! But I'm not gonna build this one... I like my cobblestone bridges)
- Laid down a path from the train station to my house - Katts house - Fangs house - Fountain - Town Hall (which are sooo nicely in line =D these villagers are not gonna move anytime soon! <3)
- It's raining! So I'm trying to catch a coelacanth (so not really an accomplishment yet), but I'm only catching sea bass...

Edit: CAUGHT! =D Woooehoooee!


----------



## Panduhh

I never accomplish anything, ever. I hoard too much. Buy too much and can't seem to give anything away! Lol

Edit: I _did _manage to throw away my rotten turnips though!


----------



## littlemissbookworm

SO today I completed my Joke Book and got Dr Shrunk's awesome jacket 
I also passed another fashion check with they lovely Gracie. 2 down, 2 to go


----------



## estypest

Finally finally had a wetsuit stocked at the island, so I've been diving in my main town hurrah! Then when Colton asked for a sea creature he was given a sea star, since he's a super star himself ahaha


----------



## aimeekitty

I'm getting more visitors for my town so I can get the train station upgrade and I weeded (finally) and got a lily record player for Weeding Day.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

1. I got the Topiaries
2. Mac is in boxes ((FINALLY!))
3. Started Landscaping around where police station will go tomorrow ((can't do much until Mac's house is actually gone, though))
3. FIRST DAY OF PERFECT TOWN!!


So, now I have a huge list of PWPs I need to get done cuz tomorrow is police station, next is the town hall or flower clock, then whichever I didn't do the day before, then I will landscape cafe and below with topiaries ((which is 1 day each. TT^TT))

Gonna be busy in my town over the next few days.
I got plans. Big plans. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH!
And I completely tore apart my house and put in fairytale items for the theme challenge...
Wouldn't surprised if it goes from 200k HHA to 1.1mill HHA pts needed with all the fairytale stuff I put in all the rooms and removing all the non-fairytale items I could think of.

And reorganized my locker so when my giveaway on tumblr ends tomorrow, it will be easier to hand out the prizes. ^^'

So, I got 6 things done today. ((I put 3 twice last time. XP))


----------



## Ras

I sent Marina a bunch of bubble-gum shirts, and she is now in one!  It must have been the letter where I suggested that the reason octopus was discovered to be a delicacy was because somebody's octopus neighbor wouldn't change her clothing.  I shudder to think what the inside of her house might look like now, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## BananaMan

Now that my second character could finally use the QR reader, I put down a ton of paths throughout my town. I even completely re-did it once because I didn't like how it was looking the first time. There is still one large area that needs some but I'm waiting for a large flower arrangement to fully grow in there before I start on it.


----------



## Akari_Clarity

I organized all my flowers. :3 Sold ones I didn't like. Took me about a few hours.
My town was really a mess of flowers. >.> Glad I finally did it. :3
Fixed my path some.(Messed it up when I was trying to pick flowers >.<)
Today was a good day for Hikari. <3​


----------



## Blockmayus

-Got topiaries and created like 9 villagers to get stuff from the flower set.
-Cut down all random trees and planted lots of fruit trees around! (Im so glad I saved my Golden Axe from my old game )
-Set up flowers to get the hybrids Im missing
-Bought a lot of house exteriors, hopefuly they will all blend together nicely!
-Kicks started building his store wooooooo!
-In the process of making bells to build my house a second floor.
-Bought a lot of stuff on the board?s Re-tail to get ready for when my town is Dream worthy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Got the topiaries, bought a majority of the Princess furniture set, got a few badges I've been trying to get from Phineas (he was so difficult to find without the microphone for some reason), and got the Fancy exterior for my alt character.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Got Hopper which means a lot of things:
- I only have one dreamie left to obtain, Mira!
- My town has it's long needed Cranky
- My favorite villager is back!


----------



## ~Yami~

I havent played in such a long time.....
~Changed up my path a bit
~Pulled up some weeds
~Planted all my blue roses again 
~Planted all my apples around a area of paths
~And i go Molly's picture, it was the last one I needed


----------



## Ras

Sigh.  The round topiary actually seems to be 2x2 instead of 1x1, like the wiki says, and the places I've been planning to put them are "too close to a resident's home."  Gotta either find another place or forget them.


----------



## SolarInferno

Finally managed to find the ptero skull today, which means the fossil collection at the museum is complete.  Also reached 100,000 HHA points and got the medal for it, as well as the bronze catalog maniac badge.


----------



## Rika092

finally figured out where I wanna put my windmill!! Also…

Completed my fossil collection!!!! Wooohooo!!


----------



## Straw hat

Do you want to know what I did accomplish today? Let me tell you,

*FREAKING GRACIE LAST FASHION CHECK! !*
*And Prince's lefting date! I was hopping to get it!
*
i'm so happy really i just i'm gonna cry


----------



## aimeekitty

I replaced some flowers that I accidentally killed due to trying to TT for egg day. friggin egg day glitches! grr!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Got police station paid for.
Got an upgrade for Star's Hotel that should be done tomorrow.
Went from 200k HHA pts to 1.1mill HHA pts over night... so I got to put my house back to the way it was today... but better. XP


----------



## Born2BWild

Curlos suggested the Stonehenge PWP (which I almost certainly won't build), and I got Eugene from somebody! My sixth permanent villager will be moving in soon!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I picked out a spot for my round topiary, next to my central park area, not far from the police station. I don't put in many new PWPs any more, so I'm looking forward to seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## rynnyvinny

finally completed main street!!


----------



## mewmew34

Rika092 said:


> finally figured out where I wanna put my windmill!! Also…
> 
> Completed my fossil collection!!!! Wooohooo!!



Yay fossils!  I'm one away from completing mine so of course I can't find the stupid thing ANYWHERE.  I've been looking for a couple weeks, digging up every fossil each day, and still can't find that last one.

As for me, I finished a public works project, though I may demolish it as I can't use the design sign like I hoped I could.   Also bought a new painting for the museum, I just need to wait for it to be delivered in the morning, and another character bought a fake for his personal enjoyment.  The Venus de Milo looks really pretty with her hair down. ^_^


----------



## katelynross

prevented someone from moving
like i do every day because im slowly getting tired of acnl to do anything else :-(


----------



## Becca617

Made my secondary character, which will be my turnip character AND an extra player when i get bored of my mayor for a little


----------



## Prisma

Planting bushes,trees,putting in a wooden bridge,arranging flowers.

•^• hard day of gardening


----------



## Ami-chan

I arranged some flowers and built a pwp! c:
and merengue finally requested the fairytale streetlight n v n


----------



## Squart

SCOOT PINGED ME! HE'S FINALLY GONE


----------



## Wildroses

Persuaded Molly to move in, got Harriet to give me a hideous hairstyle (in what ways are pigtails formal you stupid poodle?), talked Baabara into buying my sewing machine, and caught enough ocean fish to pay off my current home loan, the fountain, and two thirds of the topiary that will be the next public works project. 

But I still feel I achieved nothing because I never managed to catch a second coelacanth for the museums collection. I'm starting to regret being the sort of player who meekly gives NPCs anything they ask for.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Already plot reset Genji that I auto-bought yesterday.
Had to demo a fountain anyways, so went ahead and used it as an excuse to plot reset him.
Only took to the 3rd load up... didn't get him into bamboo forest as I had planned out... but I actually really like the spot he is in.

Also working on my giveaway's entry list to hopefully get those items out today.


----------



## heirabbit

landscaped A LOT.


----------



## Candy83

*In Applewin...*

What I accomplished today [Sunday 04.27.2014] was getting the Normal cat Lolly moved into my original town Applewin.

A couple days ago, I moved Snooty chicken Broffina out and into my cycle town. (That is where Lolly came from.) When I get the chance, I am going to move Broffina into my third town, Temps. I am awaiting a ping from the Peppy villager Penelope (who I want moved out).

Applewin has the villagers I'm wanting: Jambette, Scoot, and Twiggy were there from the beginning and, frankly, they are connected with my personal recognition of the identity of that town; Kidd was not one I thought I'd hang onto, when I got him months ago, but he turned out to be a surprisingly sensitive sweetie; and I have always liked the looks of Tammy. But I was wanting, since early this year, some highly-popular villagers (according to the ranks here at _The Bell Tree Forums_). Julian, Stitches, Rosie, and Lolly—all Top Tier—are chronologically the order in which they were moved into Applewin. They're all charming and wonderful. (I have moved out Broffina—who I genuinely like—because she needs a Cranky. I never saw any visiting villagers in her house. So, she will go to a town where I have a Cranky: Temps, with Tom. And I think that will be a better fit for Broffina.)

I feel that Applewin is essentially complete. The Public Works Projects—and I'm at full capacity right now—cannot meaningfully be improved upon. (This is why the town is now free of any Snooty and Cranky villagers. The standards are no longer necessary.) _Cosmetics_ are the only thing I _can_ consider. And there are not any Public Works Projects worth doing. The town looks as good as I can want. I suppose all I will add are more hybrids. Perhaps move some around as well. I don't have any white carnations or black cosmos. (I'm sorry about that.)

What I will need to do, for Applewin, is update the Dream Address so that it can include an unpacked Lolly for any visitor to see. I am going to wait for the next rain date. I can view Applewin, in a Dream sequence, from anther copy of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." And I like navigating the town in the rain.

After this, I will put Applewin on hold. The town date is in late-July 2014. I will write down the date, on a Post-It, and leave it be for that time. I will let some real time pass. And then the three-month advance time/date will not be silly. During the off-time, I can further work on building up my other two towns—Progress and Temps—by shaping them into ones I want to see. (This includes the cast of villagers I think would be suited for both.) And, besides, I added paths to Temps and additional paths to Progress. So they'll eventually blossom.


----------



## Melyora

Katt's birthday was today! =D Happy occassion! Sad thing the only visitors she had all day were me and Ankha. 

I'm trying to decide where to place my topiaries... Or I'll just leave them be for now. Bit stuck with the landscaping, think I need to keep doing it easy and bit by bit =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Owh, and not in ACNL, but connected to it, I made a new signature for myself! ^__^


----------



## mewmew34

Guess I just needed to complain!  Finally found the final fossil for my Museum!


----------



## Lars

building a torch


----------



## Candy83

Melyora said:


> Katt's birthday was today! =D Happy occassion! Sad thing the only visitors she had all day were me and Ankha.
> 
> I'm trying to decide where to place my topiaries... Or I'll just leave them be for now. Bit stuck with the landscaping, think I need to keep doing it easy and bit by bit =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Owh, and not in ACNL, but connected to it, I made a new signature for myself! ^__^




Landscaping should be planned to some extent.

Topiaries should be placed where they are showcase Public Works Projects. 

Happy birthday to Katt!


----------



## ladylotte

I finally settled on a map (fingers crossed). That's a pretty big accomplishment in itself, lol. But, I am also setting the locations for player homes, which I already have the themes picked out for. And hopefully I'll have my 100% approval by the end of the day.


----------



## Leopardfire

I started and paid off the cafe in Celadon, and invited Lolly to move in in Chrome. ^^


----------



## Noah2000

For the past few days, I've been mainly focused on landscaping, and making sure I get stuff done (Because sometimes I get distracted by GMod and forget to do daily routine stuff lol)


----------



## aemohescuro

Klaus moved out today, and I picked up Dizzy from the campsite. I'm very eager to see what he does for my town as a Lazy villager. I plotted a bunch of places for my bushes and removed all of my durian and lemon trees, and replaced them with peach trees and pear trees.

Bought some more Modern Wood furniture, and I'm considering refurbishing them to see how they look and if they'll look good in Sasha's home. Finally mailed off my Left-Handed cats to the other PCs. Now I just need to order a bunch more and ship them to my villagers and hope they display them.


----------



## Celes

Stitches moved in and Club LOL opened~


----------



## Hot

I've just ridded my town of it's 1,800 weeds.
That's basically it.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Got rid of Fauna.


----------



## estypest

Finally tidied up my first town: perfect peaches in locker; fossils dug up, identified and sold/donated; random stuff in locker sold/sorted; and started customising a set of furniture for a new room theme.


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally finished my path! I've been trying to come up with a nice, natural looking path that is still structured, and this is what I came up with:








It goes from the Train Station to Retail and the Dock. 

You can run over Clovers in New Leaf (unlike in Wild World) and the bushs keep me from running off the path since I just bounce off of the sides and keep going. xD;


----------



## Ami Mercury

Mira is in my campsite! I can not believe I did not notice I had a camper today until now! Working on inviting her!


----------



## Melyora

Xanarcah said:


> I finally finished my path! I've been trying to come up with a nice, natural looking path that is still structured, and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes from the Train Station to Retail and the Dock.
> 
> You can run over Clovers in New Leaf (unlike in Wild World) and the bushs keep me from running off the path since I just bounce off of the sides and keep going. xD;



It looks really nice! A natural path indeed ^^ I think it would also look nice in the winter, when you have snow instead of the clovers then. 

Today I did not accomplish much, except for inviting Hamlet into my town (but it's only 9AM, still a lot can happen today ^^)

Yesterday I did quite some landscaping though. It's coming together quite nicely. Now I only hope Celia will ping to move out soon, her house is like, in the middle between river and cliff and I cannot work around it... I have like 1-2 spaces above her house and 1-2 spaces below where I can walk...


----------



## Hot

Well, in my cycling town I _finally_ unlocked the opposite gender hairstyle option in Shampoodle, as well as fully-upgrading my character's house.


----------



## Wildroses

I unlocked Mr Resetti.

No I didn't do it on purpose and no I don't want to talk about how it happened, I'm too busy crying at everything I'm going to have to re-do.


----------



## Squart

Payed off a loan and a bench.


----------



## Farobi

Ah maaaaan! I`m waiting and waiting for the sunflowers painting. 

Anyways, today I got the wysteria trellis (or something like that) suggested, which was the pwp I was waiting for. The perfect pwp for my treehuggers village. 

Otherwise I barely did anything. I timetraveled back a few hours, because I missed out on goldening up my house exterior. I`m going with a black and gold colour scheme. Seems nice to me when I picture it in my mind.


----------



## Melyora

Wildroses said:


> I unlocked Mr Resetti.
> 
> No I didn't do it on purpose and no I don't want to talk about how it happened, I'm too busy crying at everything I'm going to have to re-do.



Uwaaaah, I know how you feel... I wanted to save my game and then shut down, but I was tired and just hit the power button first... -idiot alert- I also had to redo lots of stuff T_T 

Good luck! You can do it!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I finally got my last gold badge.So happy.
(Not counting streetpass.I pretend that one doesn't exsist.)


----------



## Sumia

Villagers don't stop inviting me or asking me to go to my house. Don't know what is happening meh. This is all I've basically done since I started the game today.


----------



## Ami Mercury

MIRA!!!!!! GET YOUR HOUSE IN A GOOD SPOT NOW!!!!!!


----------



## chronic

I completed the first part if my gyroid museum today!

I still have at least 1/4 of them to collect but it's coming along quite nicely. Better than I initially expected. 

With the way it's been raining lately I might be done soon !


----------



## davidxrawr

I got 2 back-to-back PWP I wanted 

2 days ago I got the lighthouse & yesterday I got a fire pit requested!


----------



## Flop

Passed all 4 Gracie Checks in a span of 2 weeks


----------



## horan

I requested and paid off Stonehenge


----------



## stitchmaker

Caught 2,000 diving items and Mr. Badge guy gave the mayor her the last diving badge.  Yeah to no more diving.
Player 3 received all 3 turnip badges.


----------



## Ras

I decided today was the day Freya was going to move from Alpine to Mirage.  It went something like Puck, Puck, Tom, Puck, Stitches, Puck, Tom, Puck before I finally got Freya to pack up.  Because I had some trouble moving Erik over a few months back (self-inflicted), I have some butterflies about it, but it seemed to have gone off without a hitch.  Her house is gone after it said "Moved Out," and now I just have to plot reset her in Mirage.  Gee, I hope I don't forget and load up tomorrow.


----------



## Ettienne

Finished my third fashion check in a month's time. Without TTing! Hopefully Gracie will come again for the last one soon. ^^


----------



## Melyora

Ohmygosh I got a perfect town! O_O -screams and runs around- 
I didn't even try for it, but this morning I was doing my daily walk to find fossils when I came across a Jacobs Ladder. Yay! -tears of joy- Now to maintain it for 15 days XD Don't know if I will manage, I will just keep doing stuff I want to do and we'll see ^^


----------



## monk

i started setting my paths :3 hopefully i can finish them soon so i can get some feedback haha


----------



## Leopardfire

I got my first villager to give me their pic without April Fools or moving: Pierce. All I had to was give him an item Cousteau had borrowed, to. He was also the one who gave me medicine on Easter... It's going to hurt letting him go. </3


----------



## Keke

I finally got Jay to move out!! He suggested it before but then just said 'nahh, i'll say anyway  . 
The past 5 days I kept hearing from all the other villagers that he was planning on leaving but he didn't ping me at all about it (ok?, yea.. I've been ignoring him aswell) but he's gone now! I just gave him to someone else who asked him to move to her town and he immediatly (i checked like 5 mins later) moved out! His house is still there, but he isn't hahah wow, he must be really mad at me.


----------



## ethre

I finally moved Willow into my town!~


----------



## Melyora

Did some MAJOR landscaping today. It is coming along nicely and I'm getting more and more ideas what to do with the space in my town.
Donated all money required for the Flower Clock, it will be officially opened tomorrow ^^
Found my first mushroom and discovered about stump patterns =P So I am keeping that stump, which I had already been planning to use as seat. I chopped down all other trees in that place and planted new ones, I will try to make a mushroom area there.


----------



## Ras

BOOM!  I got my third Deirdre (she was my random uchi move-in in my first town, my random uchi move-in in my second town, and I miss her now that I've let both go) in my third town, and I wanted her in the spot Freya recently vacated.  She went there on the second reset!  There's my girl!  This time, she's here to stay.

For those wondering, I simply moved Freya to my other town.  No way would I give up my little strawberry milkshake!


----------



## caker

Nothing... I didn't play, I was busy making my signature and lurking for Zucker & Chow


----------



## Glaceon2000

I got Phoebe by campsite resetting today! I was going for Marshal, but I couldn't let go of Phoebe. She's just too cute <3!


----------



## Xanarcah

I started a new town and wound up with Punchy as a starter~

And then? First plot reset for my 6th villager? Merengue! : D 

And then I paid off a loan and did some mayor permit things. 


Starting new towns makes me feel all accomplished. xD;


----------



## mewmew34

Finished the last fashion check from Gracie.  Not sure why people seem to hate those things so much.  I never had any problems with her checks.  The first three I passed with a so so, and this last one I managed to have enough to pass with flying colors. ^_^  Now it's just waiting for the store to remodel.


----------



## nammie

Got my last dreamie, and completed my bug and fish encyclopedia, which let me complete my museum!!!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I caught a pondskater, which was the last bug I needed. I donated it to the museum and the insect collection is now complete.


----------



## meo

I finally made up some presents with clothing and fun items for people to use while dreaming of my town. Also started my third character over because I didn't like the face I chose yesterday. So once I get through the Mable/Sable dialogue...I'll be using her to save path codes on and hopefully lay down some paths by the end of this week. ^^ Also finally got my turnips offloaded so my locker is back to normal thankfully. -.-; That's about it. :3


----------



## nammie

TTed back to the Cherry Blossom Festival so I can update my dream address sometime soon hehe
also finally decided what to do with the last empty-ish area in my town!!


----------



## skweegee

I accomplished absolutely nothing in my town today.

Edit: Scratch that. Mira finally requested the Bus Stop!


----------



## Sorgatani

Well I don't know if my birthday wish (May 1) had anything to do with it, but I found Marshal camping in RainDrop today. 
(RainDrop is on the current date, while Lancre has been a day behind since Easter)
Peoples' talk about him being a dreamie got to me, but I wouldn't like to take somebody else's chance of a dream villager away.

If Camofrog shows up in Lancre tomorrow, I might believe the birthday rumor a little bit more - but I'm glad I didn't tell my villagers about my birthday wishes!


----------



## Glaceon2000

Phoebe moved into town today, so I made a flower path up to her house. I also changed my ordinance from Beautiful Town to Early Bird. I did it because I play earlier on the weekends, and when I have days off from school, and it was annoying to wait for the shops to open before playing. I do have a lot of flowers in town though, so I'll have to walk around town and water any wilted flowers.


----------



## Pixlplume

Kody moved out today, and was adopted by a lovely member of TBT.
And this morning, I finally got myself a Golden Shovel! Hopefully, it'll help me with my fertilizer dilemma.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Prof. of Entomology badge for catching all the bugs, I started putting tulips around my tulip topiary, I got a (real) warm painting from Crazy Redd and donated it to the museum, and I prevented Molly from moving out.


----------



## monk

i finally set all of my paths! not sure if i like them 100% :x and i got the cafe! there was only 1 spot that i could build it  i don't have much pwp space


----------



## autiebug

Lucky moved into town today and I'm super excited! Gonna build a little path around his house tomorrow.  And I finally completed the Dream Suite and went exploring in that for a bit! I also made over 300k farming beetles and paid off my latest home loan teehee. It was a productive day!


----------



## Campy

Plot resetted for Chrissy last night, "only" took me about 45 minutes to get her in a near perfect spot.


----------



## Melyora

Tia was in my campsite so I invited her in! ^__^ Stopped Beau from moving (don't leave me my darling!). I TT'd 2 days ahead to plot reset for Tia, but on the first go she put her house on a good spot (not destroying my paths, only a few fruit trees of which I have enough fruit to plant new ones elsewhere) and quite near my own house (which seems to attract most villagers). It's lovely, I can work with it. 
And Anabelle pinged me to leave and FINALLY agreed when I told her to go. Now I am going to ignore her for the next few days. Tempted to TT to get her out, but with Tia moving in I don't want to destroy that moment, so I'm just going to play normally and after Anabelle moves out TT back to the current day. 

I really love reading what everybody's doing in their towns =D


----------



## jolokia

Marshal asked to move yesterday but ran up to me the moment I left my house today to say he changed his mind. I guess I'm okay with that, though I'm kind of annoyed about having two smugs in town due to newest resident Jacques. One of these guys has got to go sooner or later and it should've been Marshal since I already have his pic.

Jacques, however, is settling in nicely. He asked me for a butterfly, and gave me his amp in return for it. Anyone else think this guy looks kind of creepy? His pale blue eyes make him look like he's blind from cataracts or something. 

I'm trying to grow orange tulips but they keep crapping out purples instead. :| Another purple that I can't use this morning! Gonna have to hit ReTail forum this weekend sometime and get rid of some of the excess useless-color hybrids.


----------



## Melyora

jolokia said:


> I'm trying to grow orange tulips but they keep crapping out purples instead. :| Another purple that I can't use this morning! Gonna have to hit ReTail forum this weekend sometime and get rid of some of the excess useless-color hybrids.



Lol, I am making orange tulips without even trying to >< Have no purples at all XD The orange ones spawned from red-yellow combinations in my town, without using fertilizers, more like random breeding I am not even trying to make.


----------



## Sumia

Reset party today to place Merengue's house \o/...orz


----------



## mewmew34

T&T Emporium opened today!  Now I just have to decide if I'd rather spend all my bells buying Gracie's furniture for a while, or putting it into expanding my houses some more.  I have a full four characters who all need to finish upgrading their homes.


----------



## Stalfos

Managed to get three genuine paintings from my villagers.


----------



## Ace Marvel

I finally manage to put Paula in boxea, and i got Marshal!


----------



## Pixlplume

Sprinkle is moving into my town! I don't care that she'll be my 3rd peppy, I've wanted her for so long. (even though she's not an official dreamie)


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I accomplished forgetting I had a streetpass and not plot resetting.  
I don't know how I feel about streetpass move ins.  On one hand they can be inconvenient, but on the other hand, it's fun to have someone random from another town.


----------



## Hot

In my cycling town, I fully upgraded to Emporium, got Club LOL, and finished my bamboo paths.
But I'm resetting.


----------



## Melyora

Golden watering can! =D So I've had a perfect town status for 15 days straight and I never really tried.

Tia has moved in, can't wait for her to start walking around. And I finally got 1mil on together, only to find the crown for sale at the Able Sisters... Must... resist... But now I have a crown and no more Bells. Time to go bug-hunting tonight!


----------



## Wildroses

I had a fasting blood test today so I was either feeling to hungry and woozy to do anything, then when it was done I wasn't allowed to do any work in case I upset the fragile vein they had to use. So I seized on my excuse to play Animal Crossing all day. 

One insect and three fish caught for the museum, a skilled bug catcher badge earned, a wet suit bought at the island, my second story paid off, a basement ordered, a really cozy upstairs bedroom arranged, and a stack of stuff sold at Re-Tail. 

I don't know what got into my villagers today, but they just wouldn't stop buying my rejects. In the end Marshall was the only one who didn't buy anything. I spent an entire half an hour just running back to my house to find something else to put up in the one spare spot because a new one kept walking in and buying something. Possibly it is the games way of encouraging me to keep putting stuff up there. I only started doing it in the last ten days because I got sick of how ugly Re-Tail looked with all those empty spaces.


----------



## jolokia

I accidentally ran through an orange lily on the beach ;_; _I'm a murderer._


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally got the 1st streetpass badge on my 1st 3DS.  Found it's easier just to streetpass my 2 3DS twice a day.  Taking them out I just tag myself.
Lost a tag last night and one this morning.  Last night I had the game title opened while trying to tag.  That system didn't get a streetpass.  Than I made the mistake of ending with checking the systems for streetpass and quit for the night.
This morning both systems tagged but the last thing played was systems instead of ACNL.


----------



## Pixlplume

Poncho is moving in! He was the first villager I've ever met the very first time I played Animal Crossing. I can't wait for him to start gardening again. :3


----------



## Ace Marvel

I got all my dreamies


----------



## Straw hat

Got Mallary's ping yesterday, but missed my appointment with Katrina.

Today I got, surprisingly, a streetpasser! But it happened to see the same and only streetpasser that I already had, lmao. He's house is really cool tho.


----------



## Aubrey895

For Eclipse I finished pulling up the paths and putting down different ones. (I couldn't just change the designs I had to take them up and put down new.) 
In Rosewood I finished organizing flowers and making the yard in the back of my home nice. 
In Seaside I added furniture to my tropical resort lobby 
In Moonview I finished laying my paths. 

Yeah...was a productive animal crossing day lol.


----------



## JRTyner

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?



After having a Dream Suite for half a year, I finally got the badge for visiting dreams!

Don't you also get something for people visiting? 

Name: JR
Town: Tyner
Dream Address: 4100-3430-1008


----------



## Becca617

Created my second town, Rainwell


----------



## Flyffel

I accidentaly destroyed some hybrids and continued landscaping and planning.


----------



## nammie

JRTyner said:


> After having a Dream Suite for half a year, I finally got the badge for visiting dreams!
> 
> Don't you also get something for people visiting?
> 
> Name: JR
> Town: Tyner
> Dream Address: 4100-3430-1008



congrats! and no, you don't get a badge for having dream visitors, only visitors to your actual town lol

and as for what I accomplished, I finally managed to change some of my villagers' ugly shirts, and start redecorating Marina's house!!


----------



## Ras

I finished Mirage's art gallery, with a little help from TBTers Bitny and mochiii!  Looks really cool and feels good to be done.  That knocks out the fossils and art.  Just need to finish the bugs and fish now.


----------



## Renkindle

I got Victoria and Blanche to move out so I can plot reset to get Apple.


----------



## Ropera

I managed to get the perfect town ranking today.


----------



## ekdante

More of Saturday stuff--- I can ask requests from K.K. Slider. And I never know I could do that. Wow. Such music.

Haven't played ACNL for a while, now catching up! Missed the whole winter and spring


----------



## Melyora

Ropera said:


> I managed to get the perfect town ranking today.



Congratz! Keep up the good work =P I managed to get Perfect Town for 15 days without difficulty, just keep doing what you've been doing 

I haven't played yet today O_O Normally I play like 20 minutes at 7AM in the morning before I go out of bed and off to university, but I didn't today... It's already 5 PM... 

I'm feeling curious whether there's a campsite, whether Katt will ping me for some more PWPs, whether the fossils of today include my few missing pieces, if there's a nice dress for sale at the Able Sisters, which new emote Shrunk will teach me today, which nice items the Nook-... Owh gosh I'm addicted. 

Luckily it's time for me to go home! My dear villagers, here I come!


----------



## Campy

Managed to stop Stinky from moving out of my brother's town.  He's attached to all of his villagers and has had some bad experiences with his favorites moving away, but he isn't really interested in playing much anymore so I'm keeping an eye on things now!

Now that I've stopped Stinky, I don't have to check anymore and my brother can pick up the game again whenever he wants to again.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I got perfect town for 15 days and got the golden watering can! =D
I also got some landscaping done...
I hope to find a kabuki or stitches to adopt today, too...


----------



## hanzy

I managed to visit more dream addresses in hopes of getting the badge soon


----------



## Geneva

I got Yuka in boxes to move for someone and made 100,000 at the island. Not much but still good!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town 3 received the silver bug catching badge,watched the fireworks and caught a scorpion and tarantula.
Town 1 and 2 gave early moveout pings.  Harvested a locker full of perfect fruit and completed 20 dreams.


----------



## Ami Mercury

In Neo Mercury:
Moved out Bam
Accidently moved in Annabelle....please leave soon.

In Tartarus:
Moved out this Clay.
Going to go pick up Hans in a few minutes.
Going to build campsite.
Campsite reset for someone.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I accomplished the happiest day ever in my ACNL days!  I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.  I went to log into my cycling town, and only the option to start a new town was there.  I was a little sad as I was holding Stinky there while I went through the 16 villager cycle to get him back.  I start up a new town, and Curt was there!  My number 1 best buddy from WW days that I've been wanting in my town since the day I started in June last year!  I can't wait until Naomi moves out to move him to my main town!


----------



## lazuli

*FANG MOVED IN AND I GOT THE GREAT SAMARITAN BADGE.*


----------



## Gingersnap

Goldie is moving in tomorrow and I put some money down for my bridge pwp.


----------



## LindseyKate04

I got the silver catalog badge! I have been buying just about everything I come across in order to get my hands on it haha. And I convinced Lucky not to move out. He's never allowed to leave, he's too cute


----------



## Ras

I started knocking out my bug badge. I found a decent method: I go to the island, catch a full 16, release 4 and catch 4 more (for a total of 20), then I drop a 100 bell coin to mark my place. When I have a total of 10 coins on the ground, that means I've caught 200 bugs and can stop for the day. I'm actually going to try to catch 400 a day for 10 days to speed to gold. Then I have to do it all again with fish!


----------



## Leopardfire

I plot reset for my final villager in Chrome, Tia. She's surrounded by sheep. x)


----------



## cherche

i got whitney to ping to move and set up a bunch of items for people to catalog when i feel like opening my town.


----------



## nannu-crossing

I'm almost done with my kitchen thanks to my productive attitude today! c:


----------



## Ami Mercury

Moved in Hans and Octavian to Tartarus


----------



## horan

I did A LOT of TT trying to cycle a villager out (and I was able to get the two in my town that I wanted gone out instead because Del decided to move out before Winnie did), so I upgraded the museum, added another room onto my house, built the cafe and unlocked both Kicks and Shampoodles. Wows. So much time travel.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Kabuki plotted! =D
I can't wait to see him unboxing tomorrow. ^-^

Not in my town, but my cycle town I plan to maybe do some speed cycling today...
Hopefully get Fauna and Julian out before I reset...


----------



## Doll

I finally completed my minimalist set


----------



## Pixlplume

Puddles pinged me to move! Now I just have to clean up her catchphrase before the 18th. :3


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

I finally got enough bells to get the Dream Suite built. 

I have to thank my friend for that, though. She gave me some perfect cherries worth 51,000 bells.


----------



## forbuss

I got another PWP request for a bus stop :\ I've been getting a lot using my version of the swimming trick, but I keep getting annoying requests like yield sign, bus stop and parabolic antenna. I got a stone hedge request though, which I actually love.


----------



## Melyora

forbuss said:


> I got another PWP request for a bus stop :\ I've been getting a lot using my version of the swimming trick, but I keep getting annoying requests like yield sign, bus stop and parabolic antenna. I got a stone hedge request though, which I actually love.



Aww, I would actually love the busstop XD 

Anyhow, passed my first Gracie fashion check today! Twas the first time she came in town since my TIY opened, so I'm happy ^^ Apparently 'barely' passed, but pass I did!


----------



## Laurina

I had a thirty minute lunch during my overnight at work, so I decided to spend it doing a few things in New Leaf. Pretty happy I finally picked up all my junk laying around in my town (furniture, clothing, random fruits, bells, etc). I also cleaned it up a bit by getting rid of basic flowers, stumps, bamboo, gyroids. I got Beau a few days ago so I finally got to welcome him into my town.


----------



## Zulehan

Finally finished my short pink hydrangea-lined path, which starts with a wisteria trellis below the train station cobbles, two saplings followed by the bushes, which head one square south, six squares east, then one square south again, ending with another two saplings. 

Centered two squares below the eastward row of bushes is a yellow bench lined with yellow cosmos, and also surrounded with red and white cosmos that villagers have subsequently planted. 

Oh, also, a round topiary is centered two squares left of the southward bushes directly below the trellis. 

This small path took forever because it took awhile to get all the pink hydrangeas, but also because a few initially died. For instance, the bush two squares to the east (top row) kept dying, so to experiment I dug out the bush five squares to the east (also top row), then replanted the bush that died. This time the bush grew, and when I replanted the other one I dug up, it still grew. And yes, I tried getting rid of other bushes in the same row, without success. Sometimes these "dead spots" that are not permanent but "situational" are gotten rid of in strange ways. 

I am going to plant more trees and otherwise decorate around the path, but now the path is done. It is not really to direct visitors, but situated in a high-traffic area (i.e., where villagers almost always hang out), the path gets used a lot. (Since it is a one square path, sometimes you think the path is clear when there is actually a hamster hidden between the bushes, heh.)


----------



## Lepidoptera

Last night I was up placing paths. Trying to get my village pretty for the first time in its year existence.


----------



## Hirisa

Nothing really, but because of Lolly arriving as a Streetpass hitchhiker, the female characters in my town sound like members of a rhyming girl gang: Lolly, Molly, Cherry, Merry and Alice. 

Today I will accomplish: re-landscaping due to new residents. Kinda  cool though because she landed in a spot that almost never attracts houses. Even though she took out six trees, including a persimmon and a pink azalea bush, it was worth it because now I have better ideas about how to landscape that area.


----------



## Ropera

I stopped Marshal from moving.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Kabuki is unboxing and I landscaped all around his house. =3


----------



## Sharmista

I had finally Gracie's last fashion check, so now the Emporium can open. <3


----------



## Wildroses

Paid off the load for my ground left room and organised a loan for the ground right room. 

Also made an effort to organise my basement and left room a little. I've decided to completely ignore the HHA scores and chose furniture that I think looks good that a regular person would need. Now I have an upstairs bedroom, a kitchen left room, and a bathroom & laundry basement. 

My front room is kind of a mess though. Eventually I'd like it to be a sort of foyer/guest entertainment room, but right now the theme is: "There is no room in my cupboard anymore".


----------



## Titi

I marked where I want future villager plots to be.
I think I've FINALLY figured out how to have them all close together without it being cluttered and ugly, while saving a maximum amount of space elsewhere in my town. I'm pretty happy! Looks ugly for now, but when everyone moves in it will be great, I can't wait.


----------



## ThatACfan

got another joke because I've been lazy


----------



## Brendino

It took me a few months, but I finally got Mint to ping me saying that she wants to move out!

I also decided to start growing a bamboo forest near my Re-Tail. I don't really like how it looks right now, but I do like the idea behind it, and how it could potentially turn out.


----------



## Sumia

Farming PWP.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Today, i successfully plot reset Phoebe into the perfect place! Took a few hours, but could have taken much longer considering i don't have that many PWPs to fill space.

also i was looking in her previous mayor's dream town last night (don't judge me, i was excited and wanted to talk to phoebe heh), and if i remember correctly, the place she's plotted in my town is in a similar place to where she was in her old town, in relation to the plaza.. So i found that quite cute hehe


----------



## PeachyK

Francine moved in <3


----------



## stitchmaker

The museum is finished.  Last night I went thru Sarah locker and found The Nice painting.  She must of picked it up during the perfect town challenge.  Her locker is a 1/3 full of extra artwork.


----------



## CamelotHannah

Caught some new fish (still cant seem to catch the catfish though...!)


----------



## Pixlplume

It was Pekoe's birthday, and I completely forgot until the day. Luckily, there was a low alpine table which she loved. <3
Also, Puddles moved out and was adopted.


----------



## Gingersnap

Kyoto: Began laying down paths and landscaping.

Esterlyn: The whole first day of town stuff: payed my down payment, did some gardening, started an orchard, did some errands, caught some stuff, etc. I also made a dress for myself and I'm going to work on my flag later!


----------



## MayorEmily

Paid off my wishing well thingie, laid some paths, and grew a few hybrids.


----------



## Leopardfire

I got Honeybun, town reset, and then plot reset for O'Hare! ^^


----------



## Mercedes

Nothing


----------



## Ras

Freya was outside for the first time after being sick, and she now waves when I call her! Finally caught a R. Brooke after mistaking like a thousand peacocks for it. Got 300 more bugs on the island towards my badge.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Well I don't know if Badges count but OMG I got my Bronze Streetpass badge finally.  Mostly from streetpassing with my DS's.  Now for that letter writing badge


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

Went to the island and finally became a member of club tortimer. Also finished paying off my fountain!


----------



## estypest

After 3 cat villagers I was surprised to see Papi in the tent today. After a lot of effort and relinquishing my megaphone he's moving in hurrah. Now up back to 10 in my main town I can work towards the streetpass badges again woot.


----------



## MC4pros

I just 2 badges today! Now for the Streetpass...


----------



## CamelotHannah

Cut down almost all my trees!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Managed to clean out my storage a bit more and get everyone's daily favors done. Got some fossils to donate to the museum too!


----------



## ladylotte

Caught my char, and Alice requested the police station.


----------



## WonderK

Finally achieved in getting one of my neighbors to finally move so I could construct a bridge in the area where his house was blocking. It's been a 1 month long endeavor and I'm truly excited it's finally been solved and dealt with haha!


----------



## Lepidoptera

Planted some pink and yellow roses.
Frita requested the picnic blanket PWP.
Gave Katt the cherry she asked for
Plant a bush just to realize I still planted my bushes in the wrong order.
Spent sometime hanging out at O'Hare's house
Gave Bob some medicine


----------



## Straw hat

Found Ricky on my Main Street! He was one of my initials, and the first to move away... It've been so long, Ricky... I'm so happy because of this.
On the other hand, Dora got voided, and this makes me really sad. But one thing lend to another, and now here's Ricky visiting...

Oh, also got the Golden Diver badge thing. I'm a pro diver now lmfao


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Should have sold enough stuff that I will have over 100mill in the bank tomorrow. =3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. I also got the great samaritan badge and good hostess badge.


----------



## Ras

I started a Wild World town (got Curly, Kiki and Peanut as starters), and it is so primitive and has aged so poorly that I walked around my New Leaf town with a new appreciation.  I also found out that all is wolf well: Freya asked to come over, but only after she and Skye had time to boogie board.  And, Chief shyly confided to me that he considers Skye to be a very close friend.  Awww.


----------



## Wildroses

Paid for the museum renovation. Onto the windmill!


----------



## oath2order

I got the Master Shopper badge!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I got the 100mil badge, the adb, and fang's giveaway is ending in a few hours...
I haven't even played yet add I feel like I got a lot done. XP


----------



## Yggdrasil

I finally got rid of Rocket, I hated that villager. >_> so annoying.

I feel bad for how I did it though, I trapped him by digging holes around him while he was between a couple of trees and then repeatedly hit him over the head with my net. He was really mad haha


----------



## Giggles

Thanks to my new bridge, I got a perfect town for the first time ever. :3


----------



## CuriCurry

Paid off my first PWP which is the bridge and got access to the island. Small but cool accomplishments.


----------



## lazuli

Teddy moved in, Butch moved out, and I think my town tree is at the second-to-last stage of growing.


----------



## drumknott

Got my first PWP request for a camping cot!


----------



## Brendino

Now that Mint moved out from her prime location, I finally managed to place and pay off my lighthouse PWP, which will be built tomorrow!


----------



## ladylotte

So far a rather productive morning:
- set up the campsite
- Alice requested brick bridges
- created an alt character, whose house will become a performing arts centre. After much arguing with Nook, I found the one sweet spot that let me build her house just above town plaza (with the river behind it, and a bridge I built to one side)
- decided that my smaller peninsula, where the hall and plaza are, is going to also house the police station and cafe, once I move a few villagers out. I'm making it into more of a downtown/modern area. I have two more alt character houses planned, might make one of them later, since I don't need to wait for anyone to move for that spot.
- actually did this one last night, but.. redesigned my town flag.


----------



## Ami Mercury

So far I have messed up  Plot Resetting and got stupid Tia.....since I hate Tea, it's only natural I would hate the Teapot.


----------



## Melyora

Awww Tia is pretty cute, I got her in my town recently (and I mostly drink tea instead of coffee, except at The Roost XD)

I did some gardening today, no major accomplishments. Blanche suggested the modern bridge to me (but I'm perfectly happy with my cobblestone bridge), but it's the first PWP anyone suggested to me in ages.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Completed my art collection with the help of many awesome people in TBT


----------



## Ami Mercury

Melyora said:


> Awww Tia is pretty cute, I got her in my town recently (and I mostly drink tea instead of coffee, except at The Roost XD)
> 
> I did some gardening today, no major accomplishments. Blanche suggested the modern bridge to me (but I'm perfectly happy with my cobblestone bridge), but it's the first PWP anyone suggested to me in ages.



I am hoping to trade her for Octavian (My favorite of the Octopi) or one of the Monkeys! (Deli, Nana, Shari, and I might just swap out Stitches for Monty.)


----------



## Arabelle

Spent a ton of time organizing my closet.. finally xD
I moved all the clothes I have (for Gracie's fashion check & cataloging) to 2nd floor on Museum... now all 4 exhibits are full of clothing items. no kidding xP  first room has clothes that fits her theme challenge, and rest of them are all extras .___.  
made me think of opening a shop so when other people have Gracie show up in their town they can buy clothes that they are missing xD.. 

It is nice to finally have some space in my storage dresser and also in my basement.  Now i don't have to dump everything on the ground when I save turnip for stalk markets xD yayy.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Got Lionel from Streetpass. Keeping him!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Elliek said:


> Completed my art collection with the help of many awesome people in TBT



Wow... I have never gotten over like... 7 pieces of art in any of the AC games.
Congrats!


----------



## PockiPops

I finally demolished that annoying trash can that was right in the middle of the paths, decorated my house, do some more hybrid organising and nearly reach 100 visits! ^u^


----------



## ladylotte

Alice pinged to move - sad, but I do want her spot for my police station. 

T and T Mart opened up.I went on a shopping spree for the alpine items they had.


----------



## Shydragon

I just planted the last bush for the border to my park! I also finished funding a fairy tale streetlight in said park and added another mushroom to the path to the park and another gold rose to the path to the cafe (it came from a black rose on the path to the RSS though).

I also watered all of my flower arrangements. I miss beautiful town . But I have to have Early-Bird if I want to visit the shops before school.

Edit: Also, Klaus just gave me a legit perfect painting!


----------



## Yggdrasil

I finally got Flurry to move in but the spot she wants to build her house on is a spot I wanna keep open. I also made 12 million bells.

Now im working on getting Al and Snake to move out.


----------



## Wildroses

Asked for my first left room expansion and looked over my clothes for the impending arrival of Gracie and her fashion checks. I am so screwed if she picks modern. She'd better not turn up tomorrow, I have a stack of catalogue items to order first.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

*♪♫♪ Got all my dreamies. Got all my dreamies. Got all my dreamies. ♪♫♪*


----------



## WonderK

I finally finished filling my beaches with blue roses to start mass production of hybrid breeding so I can start replacing ordinary flowers in my town with pretty blue ones. It took quite awhile to accomplish!



fallenchaoskitten said:


> *♪♫♪ Got all my dreamies. Got all my dreamies. Got all my dreamies. ♪♫♪*



Once again, congratulations!


----------



## juneau

My game is a little behind so it's Festivale in my town. Been trying to complete the Pave set but Pave has literally given me four chests in a row.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Had Nana move to Planet Vegeta!


----------



## drumknott

Got another PWP request (for a stadium light - if Mott thinks I'm having that eyesore blighting my town, he's mistaken) and chopped down some pine trees to make way for non-native fruit trees.


----------



## Born2BWild

Two days after Rocket moved out, I see that Mac is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## oath2order

FORTY.

I did forty dreams today. I'm at 300 now. Ugh, it's so many for the gold!!!


----------



## Naiad

I got Lopez today~ <3

I'm trying to move Queenie and Walt out, but I'm starting to become attached to Walt ;u;


----------



## Hot

I got the Fairy Tale bridge suggested. Never gonna use it though.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Had someone adopt Skye off of me. I'm glad that she's in a new, loving home. c:
Just have to edit my sig since she's not here anymore.


----------



## WonderK

Finished renovating some of my villagers pathways to their houses.


----------



## Ras

None of this is an accomplishment, but:

Beau had me send Pompom a present, and she said, "Oh, ick! A kanji tee!" I have never seen someone hate a present.  She tried it on and it did look like butt.  She took it off.

I've seen animals looking in the air at butterflies, but this was the first time I saw Gala walking along, looking down at the ground at a grasshopper.  Pretty cute.

I missed a conversation between Bruce and Wolfgang, but those cranky guys both left singing the town tune.

Finally, I was trying to call Pompom with Beau standing right by me, and the game thought I was calling Beau.  He got sad and said, "Don't come near me. My sadness is contagious."


----------



## meo

x.x So my third character finally got the ability to save patterns and therefore I've started putting down the beginnings of paths/designs in my main town. It's so tiring though that I give up for today. I think it's a total of 16 slots for the path alone which means I have to keep switching between characters...I just don't understand why we can't have at least 20 pattern slots on one character...be so much easier.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Neo Mercury: Started building the Classic Police Station

Planet Vegeta:
Got Nana from the campsite.
Opened Club LOL
Got Bones out


----------



## roseiscrossing

finally cleared out my whole town and i'm in the process of demolishing some areas!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Got Celia in a nice spot on the first try so there's that.


----------



## Lepidoptera

I watered my flowers... 

I've been distracted from AC by Runefactory4 again.


----------



## dragonair

Not much with my villagers. I've been trying to get three out all day. I was able to do some landscaping and flower breeding, and I was able to add a nice new pwp!


----------



## Balverine

Laid path in the entire town, and paid off my police station PWP =3=


----------



## Pixlplume

A random Streetpass home showed up. It was Zucker, but... the placement could've been better. But it could've been worse. :3


----------



## Ropera

I finally got the golden watering can and planted bamboo.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I finally unlocked the fortune teller shop, so I told Izabelle to build it and payed it off.  After almost a year, my shopping area will be complete.


----------



## CuriCurry

9/10 dream villagers obtained
Placed my cafe in a good spot so I can start paying it off
Access to the QR code machine so I could make my town flag
Kick's opened


----------



## xMatthew

Finished up my art collection


----------



## Rika092

Yessss today my cranky roscoe has finally suggested to put up a zen bridge in my town!!! I've been waiting for that pwp for forever~~ so I built it! YESSSS


----------



## leazepine

I donated two new fish to blathers!!


----------



## Uffe

I surrounded my campsite with cedar trees to give it this secluded and cozy look.


----------



## Mebble

I just recently had to restart and I have just finished building my 3rd bridge today


----------



## meo

Finally got TT Emporium opened in my second town.
In my main town, I've been laying down paths and working on bushes...it's a slow process since I have to wait for the bushes I need to show up in the Emporium daily.


----------



## WonderK

Finished laying tons of blue roses around my town hall.


----------



## sunkyung

Today I sent Julian 3 of the same shirt and he still didn't change.

I cleaned up my beach a lot. There were so many random items there that needed to get picked up/transferred to my other characters.

I planted some new bush starts so hopefully they all grow in nicely. I'm at a loss when it comes to planting them. I'm still waiting on more PWP so I can figure out where the plant them around those.

I told Zucker he's never leaving my town and to go back into his house lol.

Whitney randomly gave me a classic clock.

I sold a bunch of my extra paintings and Nintendo items from the fortune cookies as well!^^


----------



## tinytaylor

I reset but I'm still town looking.


----------



## dude98

Got the Dream Suite paid off. Yeah I'm kindda sluggish


----------



## nammie

Finally decided to make my 4th character!! I guess this really means my villager lineup is final haha...

slowly TTing to expand her house atm!!


----------



## Zulehan

As someone who just got Marshal to move into my town (my first 'tier 1' villager since Molly recently joined the list), I have to say I don't think him hyped at all. In fact, though I expected to like him, I like him even more than expected, though this expectation may be a self-fulfilling prophecy, but that's just my psychology course talking.


----------



## Arcticfox5

I finally got Wolfgang to suggest the zen clock to Isabelle! I've been waiting so long for this and can't wait to place zen clocks all over my town!


----------



## WonderK

I just got my modern street light requested!!!!


----------



## Mini-Melodies

? Planted hybrid flowers
? Got Fang to move in
? Harry moved out
? Gruff was in campsite
? Gardening


----------



## Wildroses

Caught a piranha and a Darner Dragonfly for the museum, paid off the last of my first left room expansion and arranged for the second and stopped Baabara moving out. Poor Baabara is so desperate to move. She has asked me four times, but as she's my only snooty she isn't going anywhere until she's suggested the Hot Spring as a PWP.


----------



## macuppie

Just started my new copy of the game. Already paid off my first loan and donated a couple of things. ^_^


----------



## Cookieblazer

I'm trying to accomplish perfect town. Also I accomplished getting my first Hha showcase home!


----------



## Zulehan

I finally got my path to not have any out-of-place gaps on it while still being long. Thanks to two trees for growing on otherwise dead spots, and one unavoidable dead spot looking like a feature rather than a sad gap. (In regards to the dead spot looking like a feature, this is due to it being at the end of the path, below the second row of bushes, emptying into a narrow "alley" between two villager houses lined at the center with trees.)


----------



## Pixlplume

It's Filbert birthday today! Partying hard with him. :3


----------



## Panduhh

Finally got Rocket to move out. To say I'm excited would be an understatement.


----------



## Locket

recreating

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have got the bug


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Got the windmill. Finally!


----------



## ladylotte

Last night, I cancelled donations on the police station, as I had second thoughts on its location. I'm looking at other possibilities today, and possibly putting an alt character up in that spot instead. I also started redesigning my path.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Reset.
Got Fauna and Chrissy as starters.
Got Francine as my first move in.
Got Mira moved in.


----------



## xMatthew

Solar panels suggested and built!


----------



## WonderK

Just finished making my town 100% modern.


----------



## Ras

What the heck? Chief has sold me three paintings today, including two jolly paintings!  Two of them were authentic (and ones my other town needs), and I haven't checked the second jolly.  I don't need two, but I never deny my villagers unless they ask for big fish or fossils.

Ha, the second jolly painting?


----------



## Ras

I got a tarantula!  My heart is pounding from the encounter.  Mainly because I've been wandering around town since June started and I was afraid I'd scare him off again.


----------



## beemayor

I nearly finished my entire kitchen! I need four more items (and another minitable to support one of the items) but after I receive them in a trade that I'm doing shortly, the room will be completely finished! I still need to get a record in the record player but after that... completion!


----------



## cindamia

I got the statue fountain pwp and finally staring to see progress in my town! :3


----------



## Ras

It's turning out to be a pretty good day.  I got my gold bug badge, I stopped Erik from moving, and Katrina finally agreed to open up her shop on Main Street.  Freya finally said I'm her good friend when she gave me a gift, instead of the old "even if we aren't the very best of friends."  Since it's her permanent home, I didn't protest when she changed from her original shirt to an earthy knit shirt.  It looks really great on her.  The yellow at the top really matches her eyes.  I'll try to post pics later.

Chief asked me to return something to Fauna, and it turned out to be her . . . firefighter shirt.  In return, she gave me a . . . tumbleweed.  And hoped I'd make good use for it.  Yeah, I'll run out and get a display case for it!  LOL.  These villagers can be so weird.

Now, it's on to working on my refurb badge, my letters badge, and my diving badge.  I want to knock out the fishing badge like I did the bug badge, but that one will be particularly grueling (I'm only on bronze so far).


----------



## bellafez

I went to Re-Tail to discover perfect peaches on premium, so I sold all my peaches to her and then went round town collecting the ones on trees, to make a respectable profit of about 150k! Then I just did hybrid maintainance for a bit (3 new hybrids today!) 

I plan to go fishing for a while later ^_^


----------



## Panduhh

I'm in the process of cleaning. *Hoarders unite!*
I gathered up all my wall paper and put it in the town plaza to go through and managed to pick up 6 or so paintings off the ground which hadn't been donated yet xD


----------



## Yggdrasil

I caught a coelacanth, Lolly moved in, upgraded my house, and started/paid off the dream suite. XP


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am working on getting hybrids with much luck! Also I am working on earning bells for PWPs and working on my towns landscaping


----------



## jolokia

Caught a tarantula <3 Now I need half a dozen more so I can fill my house with the little darlings. 
Only the July bugs left for me, then I'll have a full museum except for artwork.


----------



## Sharmista

Caught the tarantula. After hearing so much about them I thought they would be a real pain... but the only hard part for me was to find one. Now I have all june bugs and fish.


----------



## PaperCat

Working on paying for my campsite and paying for my house ~.~ But i caught a bug I didn't have in the museum, so that was cool.


----------



## davidxrawr

Lucky day so far:

All 3 characters of mine got ore from the money rock today and gave me enough to make 2 pieces of the gold furniture set

Also on my very first trip to club tortimer I found a ukulele! That's one exclusive I can cross from my list 

EDIT: Bought a blue wet suit!

EDIT: Skipped out on hibiscus hairpin (did not want it + did not wanna waste 20 medals :x)

EDIT: Got the bottled ship!

EDIT: Bought a striped wet suit (wearing it now!)

EDIT: So far ran into hairpin & blue wet suit again, nothing new yet

EDIT: Another hairpin showed up and I got myself a box of chocolates 

EDIT: chocolates appeared again & so did the hairpin and the treasure chest

EDIT: but I have an island kitchen now!

EDIT: saw the kappa hat (i only need the pants) and got a red wet suit!

EDIT: passed a sanshin (already have) but got 5 SILVER AXES


----------



## Ras

I went to Freya's house yesterday and in return, she sent me her pic!  I think that's the fastest I've gotten someone's picture. 

Also, yesterday, Erik asked for something small to fill the spaces, so I gave him a garden gnome. Went to his house today and he put it back where it was originally placed!

After being in all three of my towns, Erik asked for his first catchphrase change. I changed it to "rocky," since Erik is Bullwinkle, but it just doesn't work. It is pretty lame when he says it. I either need to complain to Isabelle or wait it out.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Expert Bug Catcher badge (silver) from Phineas.


----------



## Rodeo

Well, I traded for all the hybrid bags and Mira constantly pibgs me now, so I'm pretty damn close to her picture.


----------



## Capella

Yayy I finally got marcie out of my town transferring her to my main


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I got Marshal to move in yaasss ; u ;


----------



## Pirate

Finally got Felicity to ping for a move and caught a tarantula!


----------



## Homie

reset for four hours to get a villager... decided i didn't like my face and reset again. idec, i'm just going to campsite reset for her this time around. better than going through the opening dialogue another 50 times.


----------



## stitchmaker

The rain finally stopped around 1030 or so.  Caught the tarantula in my first town.
Scorpion left for first town. Dung beetle left in my 2nd town.  The snow should be in about a month.
My third town museum is complete with the last missing painting.  Found the museum model for sale at the gift shop.
Surprised that any visitor can buy it.  Thought it would be something that arrives in the mail for all players in the town.


----------



## davidxrawr

davidxrawr said:


> Lucky day so far:
> 
> All 3 characters of mine got ore from the money rock today and gave me enough to make 2 pieces of the gold furniture set
> 
> Also on my very first trip to club tortimer I found a ukulele! That's one exclusive I can cross from my list
> 
> EDIT: Bought a blue wet suit!
> 
> EDIT: Skipped out on hibiscus hairpin (did not want it + did not wanna waste 20 medals :x)
> 
> EDIT: Got the bottled ship!
> 
> EDIT: Bought a striped wet suit (wearing it now!)
> 
> EDIT: So far ran into hairpin & blue wet suit again, nothing new yet
> 
> EDIT: Another hairpin showed up and I got myself a box of chocolates
> 
> EDIT: chocolates appeared again & so did the hairpin and the treasure chest
> 
> EDIT: but I have an island kitchen now!
> 
> EDIT: saw the kappa hat (i only need the pants) and got a red wet suit!
> 
> EDIT: passed a sanshin (already have) but got 5 SILVER AXES



So after a whole Sunday and over 10 hours (island hopping + reloading medals at my own island) I got:
- ukulele (first trip!)
- bottled ship
- box of chocolates
- island kitchen
- stripe wet suit
- blue wet suit
- red wet suit
- silver axe (5) (last trip!)
* spent almost 300 medals (a lot for me as I dont grind for medals)
* spent about 100,000 bells on trips (all international with 2 accidental north american ones lol)

Still need:
- the rest of the wet suits (white, pink, orange)
- blop hammer
- sea globe
- sand castle
- Jacuzzi (main thing I'm lookin for besides wetsuits)


And yea that sums up my day, hope I have good island hoppin' day tomorrow!


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ugh, I accidentally speeded along Mira`s move out by trying to timetravel to get her back (BAD IDEA).
So now I`m pissed off she is gone.

Oh I almost got the Gracie set complete for this season, I like her summer furniture. Its for my female characters Gracie-themed house.

Last but not least, I completed the fish collection. All I need to complete the buglist is a fly, so I`m letting some turnips rot as we speak. Now I need to pick up the diving thing, even though it bores me. I finally found an orchid mantis though, thoxse are hard to spot. 

I`m also nearing the end of flowerplacing all around my town. 

Aaand finally: MIRA COME BACKKKKKK!


----------



## hanzy

Today I made a very pretty path leading up to where my stonehenge will be ^-^ if someone would request it already..

It's alternating 4-leaf clovers and grassy bricks. Then I plan on putting trees and my jacobs ladders around the PWP, which I think will look nice.


----------



## Lotte

Plot reset for 2 days and got Zucker ^.^!


----------



## WonderK

Finally managed to fill my beaches with blue roses.


----------



## Shimmer

All I've done is check if someone was moving or not. xD I haven't really had time to play much today, sadly.


----------



## stitchmaker

Mr. Badge guy popped by with the silver balloon badge.
I stopped hitting balloons a month into the game.  Started back awhile ago just for the badges.

Moved items in Player 2 Sweet Room.  The extra sofa I picked up from my other town looks nice.
Waiting for Gracie to sell the table next.


----------



## Shimmer

Hey! 

I just played now and am now TTing to get some unwanted villagers out of my town to make room for villagers I DO want. o:

It's going pretty slowly right now... I've gotten Lucy to move at least.


----------



## PaperCat

caught more fish for the museum


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

I- uh. Made t-shirts?

I'm trying to get my villagers to pick up my designs a bit more. They always want the ones I don't want them to have, which is weird. I also started getting to work on making at least a million bells. ; ; I don't know why I can't be bothered to hoard my money, or just get loads of it, but I'm sure I'll be up to my neck in bells in a week or so.


----------



## Pixlplume

Sally moved out, Bunnie moved in, and because Sally moved out, I finally found a spot for my 3rd bridge!


----------



## Puffy

Marshal moved in!! \^w^/


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

The villager I was looking for for my giveaway I ended up getting in my cycle town.
I caught the dorado.
Had a weeding event.
Got some more items for my alt character homes.


----------



## Dewy

I got my last fashion check. Woo!


----------



## Rainbow lime

Fauna placed her house today after I invited her from the campsite. I don't plot reset so at least it's someone out of the way. 
All the fossils I dug up I already had which sucks.
Demolished a bridge because after building it yesterday I placed it 1 square to the right. I'd change my path instead but then I'd have to replace three lights and as it's the 'centeral' pathway all my others paths lead off it'd be more of a hassle to repath the place. Waste of 300k Bells indeed. Also Henry pinged to leave - I'm happy but I wish it was Benjamin. I'd TT him out but I bought 500k worth of turnips so that's a no go. Also upgraded my second floor.

Guess I'll just grind and catch bugs and stuff and save bells instead of TT'ing it.


----------



## Blondiexo

I finally got the Train Station Upgrade! Ended up going with the Fairy tale.


----------



## Ras

I gave my aluminum briefcase to Freya a long time ago, because I like it but I wanted her to have something special.  Well, she asked for any kind of furniture today, so I gave her a gold-refurbed executive toy and she gave me my aluminum briefcase back.  Haha.  I like the way it looks better in her house anyway (though, I was hoping she'd replace her butterfly with it).


----------



## skylerracerGT

I completed the back-room bar ive been working on. I don't know if some of you remember that post:

before:



After:


----------



## Wildroses

Rod pinged me to move. I'd been planning to farewell the first out of him, Tammy and Deirdre who pinged me, so I wished him good luck. 

I delivered more medicine to Merry. I'm pretty sure someone wants her to stay sick. Yesterday there was a pitfall seed right outside her door, and today it was behind her house. 

I also bought several things in my "Fill the catalogue" project, but I do that most days. I only just broke 20% so I have a way to go.


----------



## Panduhh

I finally finally finally got katrina ;3. I've been cleaning up my town and organizing what I sell at re-tail and what I will sell to people on TBT. I think it's been a good week.


----------



## Born2BWild

Porter informed me that since my town has had so many visitors, I can now remodel my train station!


----------



## mayorsam

Cleaning out and organizing my massive closet/getting outfits ready for summer .-.

And ordering new clothes for my villagers that are wearing ugly clothes.

Productive day of Mayoral duties, I tell you.


----------



## PaperCat

Mallary pinged to move (finally!) and I said ok bye bye. lol
But I made some pro clothes. I doubt they are qr code worthy.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally got the last piece of golden furniture.  So many repeats and the clock was there.
Spent the rest of my night clearing my harvest town of items and selling them.
Mr. Badge guy gave player 3 a weeding badge.  No way did she pull 500 weeds.  Those weeds are for my real towns.


----------



## BlueKibby

I got Twiggy to move out, then got Skye from my cycle town, and then got Mitzi in my cycle town from my campsite. ^u^


----------



## Rika092

Reworked my paths, did landscaping, planted tons of perfect peaches...


----------



## TraceyJ

Finally have my cafe up and running. Also, my town is coming along nicely. Now on to trying my hand at growing hybrids.


----------



## Brendino

I got rid of a majority of my regular apple trees, planting perfect apple trees in their place instead. I still think I've got about a half-dozen of them left scattered around town, but a little bit or variety (at least visually) is always nice.


----------



## Naiad

My bushes sprouted  I also made a new character and I finally started upgrading my house again xD


----------



## estypest

In my second town I plot reset for Skye, finally got her to plot down near the "woodland" with Chief and Fauna phew. Too lazy to plot reset for long.


----------



## Renate

I got rid of all the stuff I had laying around, and I also go the zen castle today. Other than that I haven't really done much.


----------



## duhkee

Plot reset for Sally who agreed to move in from campsite two days ago, did only take three times to get her off the crowded place (don't need it perfect, just not in the way of regular walking)
Updated moriDB and ACNL Guide in my phone (I'm having a slight shopping problem with campers.. I knew it was a bad idea to build that campsite)
Stopped Felicity from moving out, which I kind of almost regret now, since I'm not very fond of her default house placement in front of Re-Tail, but I'm also used to it now 
And learned I can hit the money rock with other characters as well.. I totally missed that


----------



## jolokia

Was looking forward to getting a new cranky after Walt moved out, found a plot for Bettina. Thanks, guy who adopted Walt, you brought a stowaway when you came over  Now I'm going to have to wait until one of the normals or smugs gets out before I can get a replacement cranky.


----------



## tinytaylor

I chopped down all my trees like an idiot and 
got someone's voided rodney.. what a day.


----------



## Ras

estypest said:


> In my second town I plot reset for Skye, finally got her to plot down near the "woodland" with Chief and Fauna phew. Too lazy to plot reset for long.



I have all three in my town as well!

I got a gold letter writing badge.  I'm closing in on the seafood badge.  Just 200 more to catch.


----------



## Ami Mercury

I got a streetpass that caused that monster "Prince" to move in.


----------



## Born2BWild

Stopped Apollo from moving when he pinged me today. Afterwards, I emptied my storage of unwanted stuff, bought a nice painting from Redd's, and bought a comfy sweater from Punchy's house when he invited me over.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Victoria mayor received a picture from my house dropper named Sydney.  Got it on April Fool's Day but wanted to earn it.
Finished my weeding day set with the azalea stool.  Thanks to AprilFox help.
Purchased most of the sloppy items and received a free sloppy clock from a friend.  Just need the closet and I'm done.
Removed all the bells from a player I need to erase and than add again.  The player is in a tent and the spot isn't working out.


----------



## Lilac-Town

So far today I... 
Ran errands for Gwen and Stitches 
Visited a few dream towns 
Upgraded my house 
Watered my flowers


----------



## Hot

I finally chopped down all of my bamboo stocks. What a horrible idea.


----------



## Xanarcah

I tidied up my town some more! FINALLY! It turns out I had like, 70 Sloppy items and 20 Cardboard ones. And probably 140 or 150 Lucky Clovers that aren't part of my paths. xD; I have a looooot of clovers. 

I also started befriending Sable with my new character~ And trying to get time to pass safely so I can unlock color contacts at Shampoodle. 

AND! Ankha pinged me! She's one of the two last villagers I need to leave my main town in order to complete my cycle back for Mira and Static! After she and Bonbon move out, and I move in Mira and Static, my town's permanent lineup will fiiiinnnnaaallllyyyy be complete!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I finally caught my first tarantula. It was a fierce duel, but I put it in its place.


----------



## nard

I talked to Winnie, sold some clothes, and... almost, ALMOST, got Opal to move... She's such a troll. ;~;


----------



## jolokia

Met my newest friend from the void, Bettina. Hope Gayle or Jacques moves out soon so I can get another cranky back in town :\ I hate not having all the personalities.

This was last night but after several days' worth of searching I finally found and caught a second tarantula who is now sitting in my house (first one went to museum of course). Considering gutting my creepy room and setting it up as a ssspider collection room if I can catch enough of them, but man they are hard to find.


----------



## davidxrawr

Not so much an in town accomplishment but I finally made a decent signature for my town


----------



## Camillion

I gave Stitches a Detective Outfit and he's 20% cuter!


----------



## Ras

I've had hydrangeas since last year, but this is the first time I've seen them blooming.  So.  Pretty.  T.T  I like to plant them alternating blue-pink-blue, and it turns out I only messed up on two that I had to replace.  I like the way they look so much, I'm adding more to other places.  Too bad they won't last forever.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, Marina moved in by chance and I'm getting Deirdre out, so yay!


----------



## PaperCat

Shampoodle and Super TnT opened. Changed my mayors hair. Got the wrong colour. Oops. Still working on paying for museum upgrade.


----------



## stitchmaker

I caught a 2nd tarantula.  It stored for a villagers request.
Town Lolly had the Harvest Meal and it was done in 15 minutes.  Took longer to sell all the extra fish.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I rearranged a lot of paths and trees and things and my picnic basket PWP was celebrated! I'm commissioning a sphinx now near Ankha's house. :3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Changed some of the furniture in my house (not much of an accomplishment) xD


----------



## Improv

I planted some bushes & got flowers set up to start breeding for hybrids.


----------



## RayOfHope

Finally got Lolly's house in a good spot. Fixed the path she messed up and made it look even better than it did before. While I was at it I figured out the rest of my paths, as well as most of the landscaping I hadn't planned yet. Almost done, and I'm about 1/3 of the way to actually finishing it all.


----------



## Regina Cordium

Sold all of my turnips! Someone on here had a huge spike (600+) and I net myself over 2mil, even with the tip I gave. I didn't do much else so far. I'm gonna go to bed soon and play some more before I go to sleep.


----------



## juicyness

Fang moved in. 

The trade has been in talks for over a week (just waiting to get him cycled out, really), and today, I was able to adopt him. Yay, yayayayayay. I am so happy.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

It's a bit late but yesterday I finally got all of my Gracie fashion checks! =3 And today Willow was fully moved in so I got to talk to her which was lovely ^-^%


----------



## jolokia

So awhile back I let someone take my Walt and was very irritated to find a voided Bettina in town the next day (meaning I'd lost my only cranky and wouldn't be getting a replacement via random move-in). I've now picked up _another_ Streetpass void on a train journey, bringing me up to 10 again for the first time in awhile, but I'm happy about this one. It's a cranky personality, so I've got full personality representation again! 
Groucho comes from Finland (!), from a town I'm not sure how to type because it's got those Scandinavian accents on the letters. I am sure we will get on well. I love it when I get interesting streetpasses.
Also had a good hybrid spawn, though Groucho landed on a few of my roses there were two more orange roses and an orange pansy on the beach.
All in all a good day.


----------



## Born2BWild

To start the day, I convinced Eugene not to move out. Later, Apollo wanted fruit, so I gave him a perfect pear, and he gave me his pic in return! And finally, I caught a saddled bichir and donated it to the museum.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I got Katrina again. I honestly don't know how many times I've gotten her, but her shop is the last thing I need on Main Street, so I'm itching for her to come as much as possible. Also, after eleven months of play, I caught my first coelecanth! It was raining extremely hard in town today, so I figured I would finally do it. I got the first one, too!


----------



## Tessie

I was given the choice to finally visit Tortimer's island and I caught myself THREE Shark Whales 0.0 and a bunch of other whales, I donated to the museum, and the rest I sold and I got 77,000 bells  So close to paying my loan off of 198,000


----------



## olivetree123

Not caught up to the current date yet, but at least I'm finally in the month of June. 

...although I'm tempted to keep going so my tree grows to what it used to be ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally completed my 36 cycle and settled Static back into my main town. Which means~ MY MAIN TOWN LINEUP IS FINALLY COMPLETE!


----------



## woodlandmermaid

My emporium opened today! So I bought a bunch of stuff there! =3
I also helped my boyfriend get coco so that was also nifty ^-^%


----------



## WonderK

Finally got Beau to move in.


----------



## Camillion

Got Marina!


----------



## Ras

I gave Freya some medicine.  _I saved a life today._  What did you do?

Other than that, not much.  Working on my island medals badge.


----------



## Naiad

Kyle finally settled in ^o^ Molly bought the chair I was saving for her today from Re-Tail.


----------



## Kaireevee

I reset and got a perfect layout with the villagers houses, and I got Rosie, Papi and Poppy as starter villagers! ^^


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I actually played it today...
After a week of not touching it...


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Ras said:


> I gave Freya some medicine.  _I saved a life today._  What did you do?
> 
> Other than that, not much.  Working on my island medals badge.



I'm ALSO saving a life today~
Hehehe sterling needed medicine too c=


----------



## Tessie

Kaireevee said:


> I reset and got a perfect layout with the villagers houses, and I got Rosie, Papi and Poppy as starter villagers! ^^



What do you mean by perfect layout? 


On topic: I paid 198,000 loan today!


----------



## Yui Z

I built some new PWPs, and plot resetted for a couple of villagers. I also planted lots more bushes for the maze of my horror town. It's still a working progress, but I can't wait to share the finished result, heh.


----------



## Ras

MiceCupcakes said:


> I'm ALSO saving a life today~
> Hehehe sterling needed medicine too c=



Sterling was a good neighbor for a long time, but I eventually let him go. I think he was the first to give me a pic.


----------



## Mogin

I was finally able to fulfill one of Hans' requests; I've always had really bad luck and failed them before. xP


----------



## Sanaki

Getting public works projects that I don't need.. -_-


----------



## Prime

Planted a bush.
This is what I consider a successful day now.


----------



## moonchu

i met gulliver for the first time yesterday (does that count for this post owell)
& today i finally unlocked the dream suite. now i can check out everyone's dream addresses c:


----------



## DarkShadow

I donated a bunch of new stuff to the museum, started building a water pump, visited Drago, and put in some new trees.


----------



## Born2BWild

Today I held the ceremony for the new picnic blanket. I may move one spot to the south in the future, but for now it's okay.

I also convinced Lolly not to move out, and organized several of my hybrid flowers.


----------



## Xanarcah

I got maybe half of my no-longer-necessary Flowerbeds demolished and got Natsu his first 7 Emotions from Shrunk. : D 


Otherwise, I'm just relishing in the delight of no longer having to work on my 16 (36) cycle.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I checked in with villagers I haven't talked with in weeks. 

Though I'm fairly certain one of them is going to pop the moving question.


----------



## Celes

I finally started laying down my paths. ;D


----------



## PaperCat

"attempted" to start laying flowers to make out my main path. It looks terrible. 
And found out Curlos is moving in .__.;


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally finished demolishing all my Flowerbeds! My town is so undeveloped again. xD

And Natsu is now up to half a page of Emotions from Shrunk.


----------



## Stitched

Six emotions away from completing my joke book~
Could've had it a long time ago but I never feel like getting him a snack lol

I'm also starting to change a few rooms in my house and have them not be all one set.  My interior score is gonna plummet lol.  Maybe I should look into theme challenges...


----------



## Rika092

I said goodbye to Whitney today. Then did lots of landscaping, went on the island to do tours & purchased some items, and paid off my geyser pwp ><


----------



## Bravedart

See what would happen if I put 2 human characters in the bug off and made sure they'd get in the rankings c; it was pretty cool to see a missing first place spot where my other human character was supposed to be c:


----------



## i3i

Finally got rid of the villager blocking the straightest path to the beach. Town planning, it's a love-hate relationship.


----------



## Felix

I finally got marshal and peewee


----------



## jolokia

A load of my hybrids disappeared yesterday for no reason that I can see. Nobody came over so I can't blame anyone for thieving, and Beautiful Town's been active for months, so they didn't wilt  it is a mystery

On the plus side I had excellent beach spawns this morning (orange rose/orange rose/black rose/orange pansy) so I was able to stuff those back into some of the holes. I just hope no more vanish...


----------



## NeoVerona

*I built a rice rack as well as did one of Gracie's Fashion Checks. 

On an even more productive note, I went to someone else's cycling town, pulled weeds and started to reorganize/do landscaping. 
It was an oddly relaxing experience until I started to feel nauseous. *


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I KILLED ISABELLE AND I DIDNT GO TO JAIL


----------



## Aran

I delivered a pear to Flurry!

...and that was it.


----------



## duhkee

Stopped Fang from moving and got furniture from the bug-off, not much playing today but still alright!

Edit: Remembered that I actually got the silver watering can today! Buying all those flowers finally payed off =)
And yesterday I finally found the yellow raincoat at the sisters, had it in my old town and liked it, and found the rain boots a while ago, love them as well


----------



## _laurenbrittany_

nothing. i'm waiting for my friend to cycle 9 more villagers so i can give her marshal who is in boxes.


----------



## Ras

I got the silver island medals badge and my gold villager of honor badge. Won the bug off on a horned elephant, but only got a beetle chair and spiderweb clock. Next time, I'll use the guide.


----------



## Nage

i grew a hybrid red rose  #proud


----------



## FiveGran

Yesterday was the Bug Off.  My mayor Diamond won the gold trophy with a 107mm Raja Brooke Butterfly.  Mayor Diamond also received two more badges from Phineas.  The dreamer badge and the remake beginner ones.  The Cabana fence was added to her house and it looks great.   Made lots of bells and all in all was a very good day.  Still waiting on someone to move in since Mira left over two weeks ago. Today there will be another PW taken down to make room for room for a new one. Always busy


----------



## Born2BWild

Got my gold bug trophy mailed to me today, along with a LOT of villager gifts for some reason.

Eugene wanted a perfect fruit, so I got him one of the perfect pears I have left and in return he gave me...a mop. 

But things would get better. MUCH better. I had Katrina today, and found out my lucky item was socks (which I always wear). When I went to leave, she said I could now construct the Fortune Shop on Main Street! I headed to the town hall and started building it right away...


----------



## cookieQcity

i redid my entire path and finally got rid of a misplaced pwp :b

also found my first black lily!!!


----------



## groovymayor

I got Beau to move in via the campsite. He was being very stubborn.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I got a gold axe and some perfect fruit, plus i planned a bunch of layouts for my town


----------



## March1392

I decided on a police station and obtained a bunch of furniture. =)


----------



## (ciel)

Today I got Walker to move in, reset to put his house plot in the perfect spot (and it only took two tries!!), and paid off my zen garden pwp! All in all, a very good day! I can't wait until Walker moves in~


----------



## Candy83

Sunday [06.22.2014] was a day of accomplishment in one of my towns, Temps. I used my cycle town's mayor to help clean up, organize, and rearrange flowers. This includes having brought in more hybrids for Temps. (They're on the beach.) I like the flow even better. And I'm glad I spent the time with the update.


----------



## Sanaki

Sold a locker full of turnips.


----------



## Keen

Played a lot of animal crossing today.

-Shari moved out
-Hung out with Beau for a little bit and gave him a perfect apple. 
-Island games
-Checked out some dream towns for inspiration 
-Working on moving in a different Uchi to get the bus stop and log bench pwp 

I'm considering tearing up my path ways so I can delete characters so I can move their houses but we'll see.. I may just move pathways around until I'm happy with them. Working on the bottom half of town right now. 

I also have a huge space with nothing on it but trees.. I want to do something fun but.. not sure what.


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Tangy's Pic as a reward for visiting her house lol
Got a perfect town in Parfait. idk how its far too easy in this game
Finished Police station


----------



## Born2BWild

Held the completion ceremony for the Fortune-Teller's Shop, and now my Main street is officially complete!

Mac also suggested a PWP (the first one in FOREVER): the blue bench.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999

Hmm...
Forgetting about a meeting with Becky, her getting mad at me, and the normal stuff... as well as making some designs and catching things, and my perfect cherry farm is in bloom again!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Not really anything. I did, however, play the weeding game and talk to some of my villagers. So yeah. :l I'm still trying though.


----------



## Ras

Other than stopping Skye from moving, not really anything.


----------



## magmortar

I made a lot of progress towards catalog completion and I paid off the loan on one of my side characters homes. They'll finally have a basement tomorrow!


----------



## Cass

I got my pattern mules access to the QR machine and started on my paths! I can't decide on the water style and I've replaced the texture like 4 times ahah


----------



## ellabella12345

Becky moved out. Thankgod


----------



## in-a-pickle

Landscaped a bit, and Mint moved in!


----------



## groovymayor

Beau put his house in an okay spot, it was hard to pave though. I did it in the end.


----------



## FiveGran

Still waiting on a new vilager to move into Cat Cove.  After setting up the New town of Gem Isle, I found I liked the open space so much that I did some removal of trees and flowers in Cat Cove.  It looks a lot better.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

I gave Daisy to someone that wanted her and I feel much better for it than just sending her to the Void. 

Also changing PWPs to suit my "vision" of an industrial town rather than a rural one. Very slowly. One by one. It'll take days before I'm satisfied, no doubt. But it's worth it.


----------



## Eldin

Well, had to time-travel back a bit to check something in Gracie's store. So then I figured I'd do the pwp diving trick for a while, so I could make sure nobody was planning on moving as well as get more pwps. And found out from Julian that O'Hare wants to move! Yay~ c: Not that I don't like him, but I need him out to make room for dreamies, and his house is in an awful spot as well. 

While I'm back in May I managed to catch a loach. Trying for the mole cricket and oarfish as well, with no luck. Dug up one mole cricket but it was right beside the river so he plopped right in. ;l 

Probably gonna just stay in the past until O'Hare moves out so I don't mess anything up or void him.


----------



## Camillion

Discovered Bob and Peanut are getting a teensy bit closer than i thought... Wearing matching shirts, going everywhere together... ARRRGGGHHH STOP BEING SO CUTE, YOU TWO!


----------



## 413x

Got Cheri as a Game generated villager (She's so cute and I'm willing to put up with the Peppy attitude) in a decent spot and traded for Stitches, who then only took five attempt to put him a good spot.
(then again my village is riddled with custom sign boards I put up in various spots I know villagers like to place their houses in and it makes it less infuriating. XD;;; )


----------



## in-a-pickle

Mint moved in, so I finally got to see the inside of her house (which is pretty nice, and not junky! finally). I payed off a couple home loans, and I built the wooden bridge across the southern portion of my river. Sadly, Isabelle wouldn't let me place it close enough to the waterfall, ah well.
I also landscaped a bit, a grew some new hybrids (weeeehaw).


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Absolutely nothing. And I'm proud.


----------



## Swiftstream

i managed to lose my town game card
whoo


----------



## stitchmaker

Third town received their gold catalog badge.


----------



## in-a-pickle

stitchmaker said:


> Third town received their gold catalog badge.



ohmy it's a stitch.


----------



## magmortar

I bought the five unorderable stationery off of someone! I'm very happy because I've been looking for them for four months -,-
I also made a lot more progress in my hat/accessory catalog. I'm almost done with it :^u


----------



## Hazel

I restarted my game, payed my down payment, donated about 46 things to the museum and earned around 100k bells all on the first day


----------



## PaperCat

planted flowers in a fail manor trying to make a path, got disappointed at tom nook for not having the exterior i want. lol not much got done.


----------



## Delphine

I changed my flag, gave away some flowers that didn't fit in my town, and I am now seriousely thinking about letting Monty go... but at the same time I'm afraid I won't find a good Cranky villager to replace him. So yeah I didn't actually do much today.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Aside from doing the villagers favors, I got Lief's shop unlocked, got to buy a regal sofa, finally got Katt to move in, who I spent hours resetting for, I haven't unlocked the QR machine, yet. So, unfortunately, no beautiful paths for me  YET...Oh, and I got black tulips and the blue mermaid fence. Not much, but it's something. I just restarted everything a few days ago. So, it'll take me a while to get stuff in order.


----------



## Ras

I got the wonderful "Uh, Mayor Ras?" from Isabelle today.  Seems since I haven't been playing too much this week, Beau decided to pack it up.  So, I had to spend all night getting Tom out of Alpine to make a space.  I'd rather have sent out Rudy, but Tom pinged first and I have plenty of crankies but only one jock.


----------



## ThePayne22

Bred and moved a lot of flowers. Also gave Renee to a loving home.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Spent hours plot resetting Alice and she moved one space off from Marina's (the villager she's replacing) old spot. 
Adopted Gigi today!  Can't wait to move her in, as well as Agnes and Static into my main. Kicking out villagers gonna be hard, but I'm starting to like seeing new faces. Besides, it'll allow for me to reset my other copies.


----------



## Story

I finally have my 10th villager, Amelia.  
I finished my paths and I'm starting to landscape. I need to move a lot of flowers.


----------



## PaperCat

Caught a coelacanth, and started on my Star Trek-esque themed room in the museum.


----------



## Ami Mercury

I got Hans!!!! One of the best villagers in the game. Now I am going to try and get Stitches to ping me so I can try to trade him for Clay, as well as do some TTing to get to where Gracie will start to appear.


----------



## Raino

I had the first clear day in over a week today, Phineas appeared and gave me 7(!) badges. All bronze, but still! Also, the Dream Suite finally opened, so before I uploaded my dream I planted like 200 flowers in my town. My town doesn't look too bad, although it's still just a baby. Oh, and Timmy & Tommy's store is upgrading, and Kicks is currently being built. I also somehow managed to get both Sable's and Mable's mannequinns today, even though my town is only about 10 days old. I'm sort of scratching my head over that. All in all, a very eventful day!


----------



## Ras

I surprise found out Beau was moving yesterday, so I had to clear Tom out of Alpine to make room.  I started up in Pangola with a new character to see if I picked Tom out of the void, but nothing.  Later on, I decided to jump ahead a day and camper reset in Pangola and found Tom's plot.  Beau landed exactly in Tom's old spot and Tom ended up exactly in Beau's old spot.


----------



## Skeol

I've did alot of progress thanks to some helpers~ I was able to arrange paths more easily and also get a new PWP that I've wanted - The lighthouse~


----------



## Nage

I'm back. C: Today I TT spammed for 60+ pink roses, 20+ blue roses, ~10 white carnations, 10+ black roses, and bought a bunch of bush starts. I also bought a bunch of flower bags from Leif to get the silver watering can on my second character. 

.......... Ok so what I did today that wasn't for profit was..... nothing. LOL. Omg I'm sad af q_____q
#abouttoauctionoutankha^_^y


----------



## moonchu

saw my first scorpion and watched as it suicided itself into the river.


----------



## MayorMudkip

New to the forum, but today I reorganized my flower beds and had the ceremony for the flower clock, which looks great.  I'm pretty proud of its placement because I'm usually pretty bad at choosing spots for PWPs.  Also laid down some more stepping stone paths and worked on my forest/orchard area a tad.

Oh yeah, and caught my first giant stag.


----------



## moonchu

MayorMudkip said:


> New to the forum, but today I reorganized my flower beds and had the ceremony for the flower clock, which looks great.  I'm pretty proud of its placement because I'm usually pretty bad at choosing spots for PWPs.  Also laid down some more stepping stone paths and worked on my forest/orchard area a tad.
> 
> Oh yeah, and caught my first giant stag.



welcome to the forum and congratulations on your perfect town♪


----------



## MayorMudkip

captain_katie said:


> welcome to the forum and congratulations on your perfect town♪



Thanks~ It's been three days now! I really want that golden watering can.

Also I found some black roses in my town this morning, so my rose garden now has every color except blue.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I started to really work on my landscaping. I chopped down a lot of trees, and discovered that I'm in dire need of some bushes in my town. They would really complete the look. I also laid down some new paths.


----------



## Ras

Hit the elite scavenger hard and got up to 3000 medals.  Just 1600 more to gold.


----------



## ceruleanhail

I exchanged 3DS with a friend and I'm playing her town.

I managed to got rid of the two villagers she hated, and replace one of them with her Dreamie.


----------



## Starlight

Yesterday I did a lot ;o;
I got out a villager that has been bugging me forever, got rid of most of the flower hoard that was plaguing my town, re-arranged/picked up flowers, did some gardening with bushes. I also went to the island and got around 70 medals ouo My game had also been in November for a really long time... So I managed to time travel all the way to the current date. Summer feels so nice quq


----------



## Mayor Sami

Nothing so far, but I am hoping I can at least get all my flowers arranged on the beach today.


----------



## March1392

Finished my first room to my house. =)


----------



## PaperCat

Layed down some paths, trying to figure it out. And failing at it.
Started a new bridge in a spot I didn't want because of Curlos' stupid house. Can't wait for him to move so I can put up a bridge I want.


----------



## Story

I transferred all of my flowers to the beach, which took forever.
I'm almost done with one neighborhood.
And I finally got the flower bed PWP from Gladys.


----------



## Ras

I also cleared out a bunch of flowers. I planned to spam the crap out of elite scavenger to get a full 1000 medals, but I decided it was laundry night instead.


----------



## Ghostlyboo

I got a PWP. Not one I wanted but it's still an accomplishment because I didn't have to dive for it.


----------



## PaperCat

I've discovered my hate of paths, even though it looks nice. Might delete it.


----------



## ThePayne22

I got Katt to suggest a PWP that I need. Now Im gonna go make a bunch of blue benches, lol.


----------



## MayorMudkip

Had to go to work today so didn't get much done, but got the flower arch suggested and paid it off!  So that's cool.  Oh, and also finally finished another loan payment.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got kabuki to finally plot and that's the last of my dream villagers. No more plot resetting yesssssss


----------



## moonchu

loads happened today, a catalyst for more to happen tomorrow.
obtained and paid off my cafe (finally), finished & celebrated my second standee, super t&t is being built so tomorrow will be its grand opening, and mott suggested to me the fire pit which i will build tomorrow.

i also hopped some islands and gathered giant clam whatevers for music boxes in the future. can't wait for saturday to get my first kk song. i also gathered ideas for my two other charas. i feel as though my town is slowly but surely becoming cohesive.


----------



## stitchmaker

Two day ago Town Lolly caught a dung beetle and the museum is now complete.
Town Victoria got a scorpion tonight and the museum is complete. 
Now it's time to put the flowers,trees and some of the PWP back.


----------



## Starlight

I plot reset a lot (probably hundreds of times ;o; it took me 13 hours I don't understand...) but found a great spot for Faunas home! I also did a bit of decorating around her house for when she moves in tomorrow. I also started to remodel my town hall to the zen model ouo


----------



## Ras

For some reason, I thought the horseshoe crab was a November crab.  When looking something up, I was surprised to see it starts in July, so I dived for one and got it.  My diving encyclopedia is now complete.  Blathers didn't give me any speech about being complete, but maybe that's because it combines with fish.  I hope so, but I'm going to have to double check my museum sign to make sure I didn't miss one.  I know for sure Phineas will give me a badge for it (and hopefully a few others I've been working towards), but it's been about a week with no clear skies now.  I almost hope tomorrow is a rainy day so I can complete my island medals work and get that badge along with the others.  Not that it matters when I get the badge, but. . . .


----------



## Delphine

I got Merengue's pic  I'm so happy! It will fit very well in my kitchen ~ Just need Chrissy's so this room is complete!


----------



## Pirate

Finally got done with plot resetting for my 9th villager. I saw Stitches, Erik and Freya all in terrible places during that time, but I really didn't want their houses in the spots they chose, so I had to sacrifice them, which was painful since two of them are dreamies. Oh well, maybe they'll show up in my campsite one day~


----------



## Mafu

I paid off two of my PWP's I'm working on and now I can finally decorate my resident's homes.


----------



## yro

reset Pekoe into an okay place. She's not a permanent resident so it's not perfect, but it'll do for now.

Now working on placing more PWPs in the top half of my town so resetting for house positions isn't such a chore.


----------



## PaperCat

putting down more paths and trying to decide where the police station should go


----------



## Box9Missingo

Picked some weeds and talked with some neighbors. Sold some stuff and made some bells.


----------



## Ras

After a week of rain, I had a long talk with Phineas. I got:

silver balloon badge, silver refurb badge, silver streetpass badge, bronze weed badge, silver weed badge, gold island medalist badge, gold diving encyclopedia badge

My only bronze badges now are fishing (number of fish, not encyclopdia) and visiting other towns. 

Got KK's picture.


----------



## Delphine

I also got O'Hare, a dreamie, from my campsite! He agreed to move in, and I plot reseted so he's in a nice spot. Now I need to work a little on landscaping my town, as I decided to let him stay in a spot I would'nt have thought at first, but that seems good to me.
I also need to work on the paths in my town. That's it for today!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town 1 and 2 found their museum model in two days after completing.
Town 3 waited 3 weeks for it to show up.

Found my first sloppy item in my harvest town.  It's a town where the players don't talk to the villagers.  A week ago I cleared out retail so I could use it for moving money to different players.
I didn't have time to put the items up for sale.  When I came back there was a sloppy clock for sale.

Will be trying this in my other harvest town.


----------



## Fresh

Plotted one of my dreamies (Gladys) and paid off the campsite


----------



## Hunnybuns

Watered my flowers, cleaned up my town a bit (Dug up fossils, and etc)


----------



## Born2BWild

Caught my first tarantula!


----------



## katsuragi

i got my mannequin from labelle and cleaned up most of what was lying around my town


----------



## Bcat

re-laid and landscaped a path that was bugging me making the town look better.


----------



## Chiroptarin

I Put down some bushes around one of my fountains and completed a couple of fossils in the museum!


----------



## MayorMudkip

Completed a lot of trades and redid my paths entirely.


----------



## duhkee

Had Gracie over for the first time, passed the check (sporty)


----------



## NessSuccess

I got the flower clock built in my town !


----------



## Delphine

I didn't do much in my main town today, just planted a tree, re arranged some hybrids, tried to get a PWP ping from Deirdre but no success.
In my second town, I TTed after someone took Rosie, then I started to landscape the town a bit: I pulled off weeds, continued to make a path with my patterns, dug up every fossils and gyroids, re designed my mayor's look... I paid for the beautiful ordinance because I want to start growing hybrids (lots of pansies and tulips for this town, I really like tulips), I paid off a PWP... Pretty busy day in Bel'lune! Tomorrow I'll have to plot reset for Sprinkle, sounds boring but at the same time I'm excited to see her walk around my town :3


----------



## Ras

I spent the day checking off stuff in my catalog on that website, and then I went to my other two towns and ordered a bunch of stuff I was missing.  I got a surprisingly large amount of stuff.  No idea if I'm ready for the gold catalog badge or not.  If Phineas doesn't show up on the next clear day, it means I miscounted the number of weeds I pulled and don't have enough in my catalog.


----------



## Melyora

I hope you get your badges Ras! 


Alright, in the past few days I did some gardening.

Also, my sister accidentally TT'd Chief to boxes which I had gotten her in an auction (how to quickly learn the risks of TT'ing: check). So I TT'd one of my villagers out, which ended up the be Katt. Now Katt had her house in a very specific placement, right next to Fang with a stone between their houses, perfectly arranged behind me (like, that stone was in the middle behind my house).
Now I want Chief and Fang to become buddies, so I wanted Chief to move into Katt's exact spot. Here goes the horror, I though. Hours of plot resetting. So I started my game with a new character and guess what?




EXACTLY where I wanted him to plot. I am loving this foxy Wolf already <3 

Now Tia is going to move out (I'm holding a giveaway at the Villager Trading Plaza). Gonna get more gardening space!


----------



## Ras

That looks like a good spot.  Chief is a good guy!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Got some bellzzzzz


----------



## Miya902

I cleaned up my town of unwanted flowers, (dozens of them), and put away bush starts, fertilizer and furniture I had laying around, fixed some paths that were pulled up. And also updated my dream code for the first time in months.


----------



## LunaLight

Remodeled my house a little bit! c: Also made a new character so I can have more storage and more space in my house ~


----------



## MayorMudkip

Did some trades and some home remodeling. Also working on my museum rooms. c:


----------



## Camillion

EMPORIUM! Nuff said c;


----------



## Wholockian

Played my game in German, cause that's not hard ;-;


----------



## Meira

I finally got around to reorganizing my rooms to fit the theme challenge and picking up all the stuff on the ground.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
I worked (again) on completing my catalog, talked to my villagers, worked on getting Ankha, O'Hare, Deirdre and Chrissy's pics (although I'm pretty sure Ankha and Chrissy will give me theirs soon, I'm not sure at all about the two others), cleaned up my town a bit, continued completing my museum (still need a few fishes and a couple bugs)...

*Bel'lune*
Plot reseted Sprinkle, now I think I'll just continue working on my paths, and I may start planting bushes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I finally saw a walking leaf today after about 16 hours of searching for it the past few days without a single one so much as spawning

I also caught it

good riddance, I hope to never see these things in my town again


one more museum creature left to catch (scorpion) and then I'm done for July


----------



## moonchu

i started off my day by plot resetting since croque left, and surprisingly after a few resets i got julian in a pretty decent spot! (i've no spot in specific nor a specific villager yet, so plot resetting isn't as horrific as it will be later on.) AND puck is leaving, praise RNGesus. now i can plot my second chara there and get rid of some inventory.

kicks opened up shop, mott let me visit his house finally (but wouldn't. let. go. of. his. sloppy. nor. kendama. little. poobag.) lolly gave me her sink (which i am promptly sending her in the mail), retrieved some signatures for rudy and his celebrate muscle initiative courtesy of user sudowoodoe, and finished off my final home upgrade. 

going to try to get a PWP suggested to me and gather up some bells on the island. it's getting really tiresome, beetle grinding.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town 3 received their last villager picture from Daisy.


----------



## shoujofighter

i paid off my loan
aw yeah


----------



## Camillion

Was looking for Punchy but couldn't pass up the cute!


----------



## Brendino

Not so much an accomplishment, but Alice finally decided she wanted to move out today, and that was fine by me. Normal is one of those personality types that I don't like having multiple of in my town, and since I've got no plans on letting Maple move, it was time for Alice to go, even if I do like her.

Hopefully with Alice gone, my next move-in will either be a Jock or Smug villager, as I don't have either of those personalities in my town.


----------



## Bird

Dug up all gyroids/basically anything buried on the ground. Decorated my house with the Trendy theme. Removed some more non-rose flowers. Watered all my blue roses in hope for more blue roses.


----------



## Nage

im always coming back to this thread
!!11 i traded a bunch today c:
i cleaned up a lot of the junk on my floor....
and restocked the flea market ^_^y
i checked gracie for stuff too ehehehehehe
cataloged a bunch of music iunno


----------



## Leopardfire

I auctioned off Whitney and Marina, and gave away Maple. I bought Beau and Skye.  Winnie and Moose came in through random move ins.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I reset my town the other day, so today I plot reset for Marina, Fuchsia moved out, I planted some more perfect orange trees, and Phineas gave me my first badge for gardening :') (I've been time travelling cause I'm bored, haha)


----------



## MayorMudkip

This!!


----------



## danceonglitter

I only played pretty late, so I did a few jobs for people and shook my perfect peach trees, and wrote some letters 
I need to redo my path soon, and I'm supposed to be getting Marina off a friend when someone moves out so I need to decide who I'm gonna get rid of D:


----------



## Candy83

On Saturday [07.12.2014], I spent time changing the decor in the house belonging to secondary human Nick in my first town Applewin. I am going to work on it a bit more today [Sunday, 07.13.2014]. 

This is a character whose house has a Modern exterior but a lot of Toy-friendly furniture inside. I just got some special furniture items which will be used in his living room. But I have also switched out a number of his house's rooms. 

I'm holding the town date. (In fact, I've been holding it for a good ten days.) I will get around to updating the Dream Address when I move the date forward. (Applewin is in mid-August 2014. So, I have the luxury of playing the same game date for a while until we, in real time, catch up.)


----------



## moonchu

after waiting for what feels like years and years upon years until eternity, finally one of my villagers decides to ping for a project. it ends up being eloise (yaaay. . . . .). she proceeds to make the angry steamy emoji at me, as if that would compel me to build her suggestion of a yield sign. qurl please. 

what a waste.


----------



## Spongebob

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!


----------



## Born2BWild

Several of my BF's came by, and we did some island tours.

Oh, and Curlos FINALLY pinged me to move.


----------



## jessidubs

Spent a lot of bells at the second last TNT hoping Gracie comes soon and planted some more flowers. Trying to get my town to look the way I want. Bug hunting tonight!


----------



## katsuragi

finally got my last mannequin!


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Not much happened today... Played Hide and Seek with O'Hare (I love him so much), Rod pinged because he was planning on moving but this mouse is the biggest crush I've ever had on a villager - so of course he's staying. I decided that I will cycle to get Hamphrey back because I miss my little Cranky hamster...

*Bel'lune*
I tried to unlock PWP suggestions but the villagers in Bel'lune just won't. You guys want me to develop the town but we're not going to go very far if you don't help me a bit... I also worked on my paths, and had Lobo the Cranky wolf in my campsite. He's actually really cool but I already have Wolfgang and I want some diversity. I also did some chores for my villagers and TTed a bit. I'm starting to like Sprinkle, she's nice. I will try to breed flowers now.


----------



## Born2BWild

I got a safe from the post office for saving 20 million bells. Eugene sold me a vintage camera, Walker sold me some imperial tile, and Apollo gave me a tropical tank.


----------



## lutrea

I accomplished ruining a lot of my paths! *sobs quietly* I got Rudy through a cycling board in the villager trade *breathing intensifies* but then he put his house down in a really bad spot. *breathing intensifies to infinity* But since I adore him so much and he has been a dreamie of mine for a while, I will make due with it~ He did ruin two areas for my pwps though (he plopped his house down right in the middle of them, destroying trees, bushes, and hybrids :'c) but it'll be okay. I figure I'll just waste a couple hundred thousand to destroy and rebuild those pwps. c:


----------



## spCrossing

I finally got another Colecanth after months of regretting of selling it to Mathilda....
Yeah, I did that to my first Colecanth I ever caught.....What? I needed moneys so badly...:I


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally finished my clover path extension! I even have 60+ clovers left over, since it didn't go as far as I thought it would. Now I just have to get a ton more flowers and White Azalea Starts to finish decorating the edges of it. 

And I added my water/bamboo area! Still need a ton of bushes to line the edges, but the design is all laid out and looks pretty good~

AND I finally got rid of that Fire Hydrant I build in the very beginning, between my cafe and the police station. There's only a single space left for a PWP to take its place, so I built a water fountain and am currently working on a stump and bush path leading up to it. 


My town is finally starting to get really pretty. o:


----------



## jvgsjeff

I bought a celebration hat from Katrina. I didn't even know about her special items until recently, because I basically ignored her shop once I got her to move onto Main Street.


----------



## Luna_Solara

In the last week I've gotten quite a few badges: Village of Honor, Weed Hunter, Pro Diver and Balloon Buster.
And I finally got Phoebe, and of course she plopped her house in an odd spot but I think I got my path the way I want it


----------



## Xavier of Dale

Last night I was resetting for Ankha.  Diana was set for moving in on one reset.  I had to flip a coin and went on to get Ankha the very next reset.  Then, today, Diana showed up in my tent.  I feel proud.


----------



## Melyora

I managed to get Poncho into boxes since he is my sister's dreamie and I picked him up from the VTP when I saw him there.
Now my sister has gotten Phoebe a while ago as she is my dreamie.
So Poncho moved into my sister's town and she's trying to get Phoebe out.

Now I am down to 8 villagers and I suspected a random move-in, so I went to plot resetting. One of my first random moveins: Phoebe...
But since I am getting her already, I reset. Next one: Tammy. My sister's dreamie that she already has XD
This game, really.

Then during one of the resets I got a camper (I always check campsite), and guess who.

Julian. Come move in, glitter! ^^ No plots for random move ins, should be totally okay! He'll do fine with Papi and Savannah ♡


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I accomplished being trolled by Redd again today. I get so excited whenever I see part of a Beautiful Statue in his tent because it's the last thing I need to complete the museum and I go to check it, it's FAKE. What a surprise. Makes me so annoyed. 

This has happened so many times I lost count.


----------



## BungoTheElf

MATHILDA



SHE PINGEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

its been ages since someone I don't want to keep wants to move


----------



## mousehole

I finally started working on my designs... Yay! I love this part of the Game!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I finished the Great Octopus Transfer of 2014.About a week and a half ago,I started up my second town,Fonebone,to find that Marina was in boxes thus turning my octopi trio into a duo.So I moved her to my cycling town until I could figure out what to do.Then I thought that I could move her,Octavian and Zucker to my third town,Rhubarb, and move Static,Sheldon and Tutu from Rhubarb to Fonebone.That would work out well since Static and Sheldon could join their squirrel brethren,Marshal and Filbert in Fonebone and Tutu could join her peppy bear sister Pinky there as well.Sheldon pinged after only one day of TTing,as did Octavian so that transfer was easy.Tutu pinged only a day after Octavian moved in so she was on her way to Fonebone.Meanwhile,Marina pinged in my cycling town while I was trying to get another villager to move so she was ready to go when I finally had a space in Rhubarb.Zucker,on the other hand ,reeeaaallllyyy didn't feel like moving so it took quite a bit of TTing to get his fishy butt out of Fonebone.The very same day he landed in Rhubarb,Static pinged to move.Talk about luck.So Static left Rhubarb and Marina moved in  so all of my octopi are together again,and they all moved in next to each other in the same strip of land near the beach.I only had to reset their plots once or twice apiece to get them together.And today,Static arrived in Fonebone thus completing the Great Octopus Transfer of 2014.Fascinating story,eh?


----------



## stitchmaker

Mr. Badge guy dropped by with the gold medal tour and the silver K.K.Slider badge this week.   30 more request this Saturday and I should have gold.
lazytown finally got the garbage can PWP.  Town has a lot of fruit and visitors.
Town Lolly finished Toy Day and got a move out ping.  Took the game out of the 3DS for a break.  3 towns plus harvest ones were getting to be too much work.


----------



## moonchu

got an insta ping for a PWP this afternoon.
alas, it was for a solar panel that would not fit into my town.
just give me the satisfaction of a fairy lamp post gdi.


----------



## Phioxse

I finally got an uchi villager to move in again so I can get the rest of the PWPs! <3


----------



## in-a-pickle

I sent letters to every one of my villagers, because I still don't have a single picture xD :/


----------



## KCourtnee

I finally got the QR machine and I found patterns and have been placing them in my town.
I also got rid of a ton of flowers (stomping) that were taking up so much space. And I did some time traveling for hybrids. 

My town's finally starting to come together now


----------



## xxsilver

Yesterday I sorted out all ny flower gardens to get more hybrids growing - seperate gardens for each type set in clumps around Bracken and paid off my loan for my home.


----------



## jessidubs

Finally finished my kitchen and hopefully spent enough now for gracie!


----------



## FiveGran

T & T Emporium has now opened in Cat Cove.  Gracie showed up two weeks in a row so I was finally able to pass the fashion checks  and unlock the department store.  LOL I think I spent over a million bells in Gracie's shop.  While I am not crazy about her furniture, I did buy all the pieces so I could replace the Egg Furniture I got on Bunny day.  I was tired of it.  

I also replaced all the paths once again as I was not liking what I picked out the previous four times.  The ones I have now are way better and very colorful and pretty while looking more natural.   I also have noticed that the Town Tree is huge and now has the little vines growing up it.  I was surpised to see it so big at four months of play. 

Gem Isle is coming along.  I laid down paths there before it is cluttered with trees and flowers.  Several PW's have been done.  Now that my company has come and gone I will have more time to devote to it and Cat Cove.


----------



## mahoumaki

Just did some landscaping in Rosewood, visited a very lovely dream town that inspired me to plant some trees here and there, helped out Curt although I want him to move out lol. I am too nice sometimes >u<


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
I got Merengue in boxes (and gave her away in a funny 'reverse auction'), I had to TT to the 21th for that and so I celebrated my birthday in game (which will be on Friday), I was kind of sad that Francine didn't come to pick me up, instead my little party took place at Flurry's with my dear Chrissy and Chester <3 Disappointed I only got the birthday hat -_- You guys are not very grateful xD Buuut as I TTed to the right date, Francine asked me to deliver something to Chrissy who rewarded me with her pic  I'm so happy!!

*Bel'lune*
TTed again and again to get Portia moving for a friend... why won't you move, Portia? Is my town so wonderful you don't want to leave it?


----------



## Cam1

In an attempt to make some money for my main town, I used my second town to plot reset for Marshal, Phoebe, Fauna, and someone else(whoever my ninth villager is).


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Plot reseted for Coco, talked to my villagers but they didn't give me anything to do. Meh. Boring.

*Bel'lune*
Marshal sent me his picture as he left Bel'lune. I was hoping to get it but was unsure our friendship level was high enough, turns out it was. I will miss you, little squirrel.
Bettina moved in and is my 9th villager. I thought she looked cute but don't really like her in game, maybe she'll grow on me, she doesn't bother me for now and she moved into a perfect spot - right where Flo's house used to be. Still trying to get Portia in boxes. Will definitely have to take care of the fossils and gyroids in the town...


----------



## Feloreena

Katrina finally requested her shop on main street (didn't realise I was so close to getting it), so I have paid that off today. ^^


----------



## natsu34

I finally finished my paths, new and better design and I finally reach 1 100 000+ HRP in the harmonious theme and I had gone 15 days straight with the perfect town and now I have the golden watering can, and the T&T emporium is now having the grand opening. Big day today!


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 2 and 3 caught a tarantula.  Player 2 missed out on the scorpion.
Mayor received the weeding badge


----------



## moonchu

eeep~ rudy asked me earlier today for a napoleon fish and i just gave it to him. in return . . . his picture! my first villager picture ever. now i feel even _more_ awful about forgetting to give lolly that arapaima the other day. . . she probably woulda given me her picture. pewp.


----------



## Swiftstream

Nothing. I just ran around and sat in my house. Then Marshal came in for a visit.


----------



## moonchu

Swiftstream said:


> Nothing. I just ran around and sat in my house. Then Marshal came in for a visit.



omfgs this gif is absolutely adorable.

edit: i'm stuck in a never ending loop of lettuce eating.


----------



## FiveGran

Before I went to bed last night Lobo came to visit Mayor Diamond in Cat Cove. This morning Phineas gave Mayor Diamond another badge  which was the Esteemed Villager Badge for spending so many hours on my town that I must love, which I do.  

In Gem Isle which is set in April,  Mayor Jewel just completed Bunny Day and is not feeling well from all the eggs she had to eat to get the ugly furniture she needed to go with the theme of her house for HHA.


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur

I sold some fruit lol


----------



## Fairytale

Lots of stuff.

I upgraded my house, it's still very small!
I unlocked the island, I still need to visit though.. I have T&T mart, and I paid my bridge pwp off! Oh, and I got Curt out. (Limberg is the new move in, hes awful)


----------



## katsuragi

i cleared out a lot of flowers and collected heaps of beetles for the bug off


----------



## Yui Z

I placed down a few more paths and finally moved in Pietro, which is good because I was too lazy to do it beforehand. Plot resetted for him too and found the perfect spot, which won't mess up the story-order. Planted a few more bushes and killed some trees to make the town look a bit more dead/mysterious. I found a dolly in the Nooking's store, so I have one of the main characters of the story/theme ready. 

I also planned out a bit more for the theme, since I'm kind of making it up as I go along. Building around my 'base story'.


----------



## oath2order

Getting 20 more dreams today before work, can't wait until this is done!


----------



## uncle

I rearranged and added more furniture to my 7 Eleven themed room and chatted with villagers.


----------



## PaperCat

got irritated with isabelle. again.
planted some shrubs. ran out of shrubs. /le sigh


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Well, let's see... I forced two of the six unused carpets to appear in Nook's today through use of extensive glitches, then transferred it to a Japanese friend for examination. 

http://tcrf.net/Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf

For those of you who don't know, there's a few unused furniture sets that only appear in the stores. I made the bottom two in the above link to appear in the game. My friend is trying to see if they're the same as the ones that can be made to appear through an Action Replay, and since there are more glitches and coding problems with the Japanese version, he has more to work with when he takes apart the files to see if they're the same. Each item has a unique item ID, and if these are exactly the same in both form and function, then we could render the Action Replay useless once the glitches become commonplace.


----------



## TheCrystalRing

I paid off my lighthouse and made a new character for holding patterns. Yep.


----------



## PaperCat

worked on paying off my house. won 1st in bug off as mayor, third as secondary character. planted trees and shrubs.


----------



## remiaphasia

I finally got my golden water can! That's the only noteworthy thing I think.


----------



## estypest

Tidied up my first town which had got in a mess of odd weeds, shot down balloon presents, various ores, money and items and such. After a bit of work I discovered my town was perfect, yay ! And that's with my oil rig aha.


----------



## Misuzurin

I lost Whitney in a TT mishap... >.< Learned a valuable lesson though in regards to TT.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Not much, sold stuff, breeded lots of blue roses. Worked on my catalog AGAIN. The gold badge should be coming soon...
I am liking O'Hare more and more. And I got Lucky's pic the other day (about time), hope to get Ankha's soon!
*Bel'lune*
Henry, the hideous Smug frog, settled in my town, right in front of Re-Tail. Hope to get him out quick. I also did some gardening today.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finished Halloween in my 2nd town.  Sent my harvest towns in for lollipops.  They received 7 each.
Changed the roses around in my 1st town and celebrated Yuka birthday.


----------



## Tropicana

My 3rd and last bridge was built (I demolished the other ones I had); and started to get a tan!


----------



## Stalfos

Managed to plot Leonardo (who I got from the void) pretty easily in a decent spot.

Started building the pyramid PWP in the tiny park area behind Lucky's house (he is a mummy after all).

That's it.


----------



## Alette

Phineas gave me my second badge, Drift finally told me he was moving out of my front garden, and Francine moved in! So happy


----------



## Lilac-Town

Today I...
~paid off my house loan 
~planted some flowers on my beach to grow hybrids 
~paid off my classic police station PWP 
~and went diving


----------



## moonchu

in 307H today i 
_ visited some dream towns
_ transferred some items to my alternate character
_ shampoodle opened up -> alternate chara gets a new haircut
_ illuminated tree was suggested by felicity & just gotta decide where
_ gave rudy and mira some special furniture (silver bug trophy and a gold woman, respectively)
_ gave lolly an arapaima only to receive some crap furniture in its stead so i reset, not worth
_ standee was demolished, one more to go until i can see what the police station will look like there


----------



## Ammoth

Mushrooms. All the mushrooms, everywhere, anywhere, everything is mushrooms. MUSHROOMS.


----------



## Taycat

I got the spooky sofa...
The last piece to the spooky series I needed.
Thank you Jack, you're very nice.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

I paid off my latest loan and organized my town's flowers!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

Ditched the video screen for a water well. Killed some flowers. Idk.


----------



## Ras

Grinding for the fishing badge.  I'm up to 1800 fish, so I have a long way to go.  It's grueling and disheartening.  If I could get 300 fish a day, I would be just about there in 10 days.  But, I just caught 200 and it took a long time and I was more than done at that point.  Bugs were easier since you just creep up and swing the net.  Having to wait for them to nibble at the line before taking the bait seems to just about double the time.


----------



## Story

Tex finally gave me his picture. o3o
He also has his complete sleek series now too. 
I still have no idea what to do in my town hall area...


----------



## drumknott

On the bright side, Mac finallly asked to leave - I've been trying to get rid of him from day one. On the down side, I mistakenly paid more money than I intended towards my house loan and ended up with only 1,000 bells to my name!


----------



## Spongebob

Paula asked to move


----------



## Candy83

I'm in the midst of accomplishing getting villagers to ping for Public Works Projects in my third town Temps.

This is taking some time. Some villagers ping nonsense like phrase changes. So far, I've had requests for an Instrument Shelter and a Modern Bridge. 

This town has Modern for the Train Station and Town Hall. So I'm needing more of _Modern_. (I have only one Snooty. I'm considering whether I should eliminate one villager and go get a _second_ Snooty.)


----------



## uncle

Rearranged my house and went to my flower clock PWP ceremony


----------



## Nix

Upgraded my nook shop, payed for two different house upgrades and working on the third, got the shoe shop up, finished my dream suite, and got a dreamie. ​


----------



## Swiftstream

dumped everything out of my house, and re-did my second floor.


----------



## FancyThat

Today I managed to make a start on clearing out my museum storage. I also had a really lucky day today , first Bruce sent me some Gallery paper in a letter (rare and unorderable. I already had it but it was still nice to receive it ). Then Bianca put a sloppy radio up for sale in my re-tail.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The villagers threw me a birthday party and Hamphrey asked to move. I'm one step closer to finish my villager dream list. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I got a golden axe.


----------



## Brendino

Don't know if it's really an accomplishment, but Colton just moved into town today. For all of the villagers I've had go through my two towns the past year, it's a little surprising that Colton is just my 3rd smug villager (after Kidd and Shep).


----------



## Feloreena

I got the gold axe from Leif and started re-doing the paths in my town with a much nicer pattern.


----------



## Leopardfire

I paid off my campsite in Floralia.


----------



## Melyora

I was doing some plot resetting since I was down at 8 villagers and I wanted the new villager to move into a good spot. All the villagers I might want to keep (Willow, Freya, Olivia) all plotted like, right on my paths. And further I had villagers like Gigi... Ugh. No go for me.
Then Whitney (hurray!) plotted in an amazing location, right behind Beau, next to me and very close to Chief and Fang!  

Now I am getting some landscaping done. Reorganizing the flowers the villagers randomly put down in my town.


----------



## Victor S Court

I'm working on resetting my town and getting some villagers out, and I got Julian to move in and my friend who REALLY wanted Julian in their village wanted him (Tbh I don't like him aha) and he's finally in boxes!

There are no breaks on this Hype Train.


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Upgraded my house and paid of my new bridge!


----------



## Bella's Potatoes

Successfully somehow got rid of Zell :'( nobody pinged or notified me. I would've been a little okay if it were Bam, his house is dead in front of my town hall, but Zell was okay.. And Cheri is still here. She needs to leave.
On the bright side I got Fauna's pic


----------



## stitchmaker

Alpine furniture custom piece is ready for pickup.  Room looks so much better.
Harvest town received another golden axe.  Now all towns player have one.
Found a sloppy sink and another dresser there.


----------



## quwail

I finished decorating my second character/pattern holder's little tent and paid off her first house expansion (theme: woodswoman from Germany?).  Also got a fence PWP set up, arranged some mushrooms in my town, and did a bunch of tasks for villagers to boost some friendship.


----------



## Milleram

I got the last two villager pics that I needed for one of my museum rooms. Pretty happy about that.


----------



## Zulehan

All I did recently was get my villagers to stop wearing the 'generic' shirts, and using the mail-five-of-the-same-shirt tactic to get them wearing what I want.


----------



## remiaphasia

I visited my first streetpass home! Which of course is just my GF's house from her copy of the game  I'm never gonna get those stupid balloons.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my Dreamer badge today. I now have at least a bronze badge in each category except for letter-writing.


----------



## MayorMudkip

Reorganized some rooms in my mayor's house, finally starting to really like where it's going.  I need two sloppy pieces in particular for the bedroom though, cos I'm just using "placeholder" furniture right now and it looks kinda bad.


----------



## Delphine

Didn't play with my second copy, hopefully I won't have any bad surprise... But quite a lot happened in Kibicity!

I FINALLY got my gold catalog badge from Phineas! I am beyond happy. I also got Ankha's pic - that was really fast, and then only two days after she gave it to me, I got another pic of Ankha! I love her so much. She's so cute :3
Also tried to befriend with Coco to get her out - failure. She just won't ping. I'll keep trying!
What else... Working on badges as always, since I've been streetpassing in London I hope to get my silver streetpassing badge any time soon... (If any Londoner has come across Delphine from Kibicity - hi! It's me!).


----------



## stitchmaker

Early moveout ping and continue with redoing furniture.
To speed it up I used the harvest towns.  Complete alpine in a custom shirt,6 pieces of polka furniture and started on my small beds.  Using the one-ball tee thru eight ball-tee on the beds.  It's going in my college house.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Well, here are a few examples. It was a rather slow day, but I've had worse.

-Completion of the Stonehenge project.
-Finally getting rid of the Fire Extinguisher, which clashed horribly with my Totem Pole.
-Getting the cutest shirt ever from Lolly (the Chick Shirt).
-Unlocking the Zen Garden as a PWP.
-More villager-flea-market-fossil moneymaking.
-More beetle selling.
-Getting more furniture for my wilderness room.


----------



## Reindeer

Today I finally replaced my paths, though I'm unsure if these new tiles are any better. I also removed and rebuilt several PWPs through time traveling, mostly focusing on the bridges. I also cleaned up a little around town, selling all the excess fossils and somewhat sorting out items. Closet also starting to empty out as I've given some stuff to friends.

Oh, and Ruby was sick the entire time I was TTing. Gave her medicine during that for free crap.


----------



## Tropicana

Yesterday I kept tting 3 days forward and 3 back in order to make Gayle move out. I love her, she was one of my original villagers, but her house is in a bad spot and I think it's time for her to travel like she wanted ( she stayed in Tropico for 13 months total).
When I tted back to yesterday, Chef was in the campsite! I wanted Wolfgang but Chef is also cool ( I don't have any cranky and Whitney needs a bf xd). I"m cleaning my town today + tanning again ( I was almost level 7 before tting). 
My next move is to plot reset Chef in one of the two spots I have for villagers + make Lopez move out ( so all my villagers will be in the southern part of the town).


----------



## betty

Marshal moved in ^-^ I totally forgot to plot reset and logged in with my mayor... so now he lives in the back of my house. I was going to have that spot be like a fake backyard, but it actually looks kinda cute because it's like he is living close to me


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Paid of my loan and I am now getting a left room. Also did the ceremony for the bench, visited some other peoples towns and paid of the outside light project!


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
The usual daily routine n_n Still trying to get Coco in boxes. I'll probably go to the island to hunt some beetles (I love catching bugs and fishing <3)

*Bel'lune*
No bad surprises as I logged in, I did check first with a new character if anyone's house was missing or if I had a villager in boxes, but no! Wolfgang did ping and said he was thinking about moving but it wouldn't have been until five days... so I'm grateful I didn't get any random move-out or move-in because of Streetpass! I didn't play much on this copy.
Thinking about buying myself a second 3DS... not sure though.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finished the ball tee beds last night.
Town Victoria mayor requested 32 songs and than found Mr. Badge guy for the gold.


----------



## Tropicana

I plot resetted Chief's house location ( he's right next to Whitney- idk why I want them to have a romance xd). I moved my flowers around ( pink roses between Chief's and Whitney's houses xd). And Limberg appeared in the main street! I am so happy. I let him leave but I like him a lot so it's nice to know he'll be there for a while ( I won't ever cycle 16 villagers anyway)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Not much happened today. I got Wolfgang to someone looking for him, and I started filling Pierce's house with Ranch furniture.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I caught a tarantula!  I caught a scorpion yesterday.


----------



## Delphine

Didn't play much, but Flurry and Lucky gave me their pics :3 They're so precious. The villagers. Not the pics. Well the pics are precious of course but you get me.


----------



## Ras

I went in at 6am and was a little surprised to see Erik already celebrating his birthday. Even better, Freya had gotten up early just to go to his party!  She was speaking in that excited, higher pitch voice. I love it. 

I was surprised it wasn't Phoebe, because she talks of nothing but Erik since he moved in. I guess even that can't trump her love of sleep, LOL.


----------



## Explosivo25

Almost caught a tarantula. 

I'm also starting an Ouran High School Host Club rose garden! All of the hosts have a rose of a specific color associated with them, so I'm setting up a flower bed PWP, putting their respective roses in (just need to grow a blue rose and I'll have all of them) and may scan some QR code patterns of the characters (if I can find any) and put them around the flower bed.


----------



## R00T

I moved about 10 pockets full of flower from the right side of my town to the left side only to realize I didn't like them there so I had to move them all back -_-


----------



## Ebony Claws

Finally put some effort into my path and made a decent looking city street that I probably won't use now XD
Also renovated the modern half of my town and paid off a modern streetlight.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Finally prepared my giveaway, which will end tomorrow  I had to order something for the mystery prize. Katie was in town, but I didn't feel like taking her to a trip (sorry, little kitty). Now, I'll go to the island to catch beetles and earn some medals, and if I'm bored I'll time travel to workd on Coco's departure.

*Bel'lune*
I TTed a bit, Drago was in the campsite and I invited him. I'm not sure if he'll stay too long, I didn't like his face at first but in the end I decided I should give him a chance - he looks like a cool guy. So I asked him to move in, and felt too lazy to plot reset... but in the end he decided to put his house in a great spot! So I'm very happy to be this lucky! He is in the 'residential' spot, where Molly, Paula, Purrl and Clay live, near the caf? and the town hall. It would have sucked it he had decided to live where I intend to make a little park, natural area. 
Also, Wolfgang gave me his pic  This made my day! He was one of my early villagers in Kibicity, and my sister, who played the game at that time, didn't like him, so I let him go and was really sad about it. I could take him back in Kibicity (I cycled enough), but Hamphrey would be better in Kibicity. And I found Wolfgang as one of my first villagers in Bel'lune so it's okay in the end and I'm glad I get to see him whenever I want


----------



## Videl

Designed myself a new pattern for my flag. Now to decide if I want to wait for QR codes to be unlocked to more easily implement it or attempt to draw it in pixel... by pixel.... by pixel.... ._.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally caught a spare scorpion for villagers requests.


----------



## Born2BWild

Found a sea globe on the island, and invited several people over to my town. I also got a blue rose last night as a gift from a very nice friend.


----------



## Ursaring

I caught a squid for Cyrano, and refurbished several pieces of lovely furniture.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got my first villager pic from diana


----------



## JayTrain

I finally got a pic from flurry


----------



## Alette

Finally adopted Chrissy, thanks to the lovely *oslocrossing* <3


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H i . . .
+ received felicity's picture (surprised, i don't really pay much attention to her)
+ customized another piece of lovely furniture to give to felicity
+ _finally_ found the halo on sale at label and able's for my alternate charas
+ paid off and requested another expansion for my alternate chara's house
+ got the illuminated arch requested from eloise
+ paid off my second torch PWP
+ finally got to see nan walking around town
+ made mad cash from selling turnips at a nice guy's town
+ going to go beetle hunt and try to find a kitchen island and/or silver axe but probably wont Q^Q


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ankha just requested me a modern bench

now snooties can join peppies and smugs in villager personalities I have every PWP request for


----------



## Jarrad

i decided that i dont like lucha and want him gone out of my town


..and that i love jay


----------



## LambdaDelta

So I snapped my clock back to its normal date/time (was a day behind due to ordering some stuff for someone while my store would normally be closed) and



Spoiler


----------



## milkysugar

Someone FINALLY requested the freakiNG POLICE STATION. Thank you, Beau <3


----------



## Nim

I did some island tours with my sister, wandered around our towns for a while with her and now I'm plot resetting for Wendy


----------



## FiveGran

In Cat Cove, the golden roof was finally obtained in Lyle's them challenge.  Nate wanted to move but was not allowed to do so. He also asked for a Jungle Gym to be built, so it was, almost in his back door.   New paths have been laid so an updated Dream will be available soon.  

Gem Isle is now a perfect town.  The lastest PW was the Flower Clock and Frank asked for a Zen Garden which will be complete tomorrow and will be placed near his house.


----------



## mattyboo1

Today I am working on customizing cardboard boxes for my retail customization badge. I already have the silver one and am working on the gold badge.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

T&T Mart and Kicks opened today! I also got a suggestion for a chair sculpture, and I went to put one down... However, I ended up hating the spot I picked out so much, I cancelled donations immediately. >.<;;; I'll need to give my town planning some more thought... I really wish Peggy would suggest a fairy tale bridge.


----------



## ForkNayon

I found the last few missing pieces of the Rococo set in a model home today! I went ahead and ordered those and finished customizing some of my furniture with Cyrus. Tomorrow I'll have the whole set totally finished. *Hopefully!* I don't really have any funding for PWPs to do, because none of them strike my fancy. Sheldon did suggest a Solar Panel PWP though. (Ew?)

I'm probably going to finish moving flowers around today. Last week I did a major cleanup and moved all of my town's flowers into one giant patch for purposes of reorganizing them. It's a lot easier to choose which flowers to decorate with when they're all in one place. I have too many though. Anyone have advice on what to do with extras?


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity & Bel'lune*
Nothing at all! _Woohoo, woohoo, woohoohoohoohoohoo..._


----------



## mattyboo1

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> T&T Mart and Kicks opened today! I also got a suggestion for a chair sculpture, and I went to put one down... However, I ended up hating the spot I picked out so much, I cancelled donations immediately. >.<;;; I'll need to give my town planning some more thought... I really wish Peggy would suggest a fairy tale bridge.



Congratulations! Great achievements!


----------



## Brendino

Got the log bench built in town! I paid for all but 21 bells of it from the moment I suggested it, but I figured I'd wait a few day to see if anyone else would donate before just paying the whole thing off by myself. At least I've got the bench, though.


----------



## mattyboo1

Brendino said:


> Got the log bench built in town! I paid for all but 21 bells of it from the moment I suggested it, but I figured I'd wait a few day to see if anyone else would donate before just paying the whole thing off by myself. At least I've got the bench, though.



congratulations! I find the log bench works well in a campfire setting. I used my log bench next to a bonfire.


----------



## stitchmaker

Added a wooden bench to lazytown

Started another harvest town called Nutty.  It took forever to get perfect cherries.


----------



## xxDianaxx

Built the statue fountain beside the cafe


----------



## Ras

After just under an hour and a half of plot resetting, I got Bam into the one space I wanted him (the space vacated by Antonio).  It's a feeling of great relief when you see those ropes right where you wanted them.  Especially when you were afraid the game might not put it there because of a nearby PWP.  Whew.


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H :
_ received the trash can pwp from lolly (still rooting for that fairy tale lamp thoughhhhhhhh)
_ received signatures for mott (although i haven't delivered them to him and it's the next day >>)
_ moved around some flora
_ visited some dream towns
_ purchased a new roof for my alternate chara

- - - Post Merge - - -

HURRAY !! fairy tale street lamp achieved /punchesair.


----------



## moonchu

/screams.

my very first perfect town achieved.


----------



## Meira

Decided where I wanted a solar panel and paid it off. I'm really indecisive when it comes to placing PWP.


----------



## PaperCat

didn't plot reset for gwen cause i kinda didnt care when she went but....she chose the worst spot -_-; oh well...twas my fault really.


----------



## benben12

i'm done with my very first dream address today. it took me so long to landscape everything. please visit my DA: 5700-4478-0372. Any critiques welcome


----------



## Aryxia

Absolutely nothing ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ ก้้้้้้้้้้้


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I found out T&T Mart is expanding to Super T&T, so that's exciting! Shampoodle also opened today, and I bought a painting from Redd. I paid off my home loan, as I do every day, and I bought the castle exterior for my house. And, last but not least, I adopted Wolfgang, so I'll be plot resetting tomorrow!


----------



## datsuryouku

Because I was unable to obtain wifi in my area for the longest, I was able to today and FINALLY dream-visited Aoki Village. It's a mystery/horror themed town I discovered via IGN. It was fun observing! Others are insanely dedicated and it gives specific spin-off ideas!


----------



## Skep

Nothing


----------



## jeizun

i got the museum expansion today, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Campy

I finally finished the citrus caf? in the right room! I still need to update my DA, but I want to do it during the day so that'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Ras

It's not much of an accomplishment, just a funny little thing that happened.  Bam moved in today and is still in boxes, and while he was still asleep in the morning, I happened to visit a town that had him in it.  I talked to him and he didn't recognize me as they usually do when they are in your town.  Later, after he was awake and I had talked to him, I went back to the same dream and he now knew me.    It actually makes perfect sense since he had never spoken to me in my own town, but you'd think he'd remember me from picking him up in his old town.     I know that's not how the game handles data, however.  If I am good friends with an animal in a friend's town, that animal doesn't recognize me in any other town/dream.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ras said:


> It's not much of an accomplishment, just a funny little thing that happened.  Bam moved in today and is still in boxes, and while he was still asleep in the morning, I happened to visit a town that had him in it.  I talked to him and he didn't recognize me as they usually do when they are in your town.  Later, after he was awake and I had talked to him, I went back to the same dream and he now knew me.    It actually makes perfect sense since he had never spoken to me in my own town, but you'd think he'd remember me from picking him up in his old town.     I know that's not how the game handles data, however.  If I am good friends with an animal in a friend's town, that animal doesn't recognize me in any other town/dream.



Another thing is that they don't recognize you if you have then in your town and then you talk to them in someone elses town.

I got my Train Station remodel today!


----------



## Kes

Found Lolly in my campsite and convinced her to move in. It was a pretty big deal for me - my mum passed away last year and her nickname for me was 'Lolly' so I had to have her in my town. She's also my first ever dreamie.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Re-paving my town. Since my Mayor is the one holding my paths, I'm only doing it to wear down to natural paths. I also got the pyramid PWP but I didn't necessarily want it >____>


----------



## g u a v a

I made a new save file to hold my paths so that I can use cute qr code clothes on my mayor~ I also hit 50M in the ABD and got the mailman's cap! ^_^;


----------



## seigakaku

I got Zucker to move in from my camp *_* I'm also cleaning up my town from tting 3 weeks due to trying to move someone out, ended up not working out but at least I got Zucker!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: today I





LOOK HOW CLOSE THAT **** WAS TO DROWNING ITSELF





Spoiler: causing






:^)





Spoiler: and of course







3/4


----------



## Faeynia

I finnaly got a perfect town! I'm SO happy right now! Best of all I got my baby Fauna back♡♡♡♡


----------



## cacticrossing

Im laying down my paths and they are looking quite nice!


----------



## FiveGran

A lot has happened in Cat Cove and Gem Isle.  Pecan who was one of my CC originals wanted to move so I let her. At first she was very strong on moving and then got nervous but Mayor Jewel asked her to move into GI and she did. Curlos had just moved in the day before.  Now GI has ten villagers and CC is back to nine. 

 Been needing cherries as that was the only fruit not in either town.  Mayor Diamond had a quick impromptu visit from Caroline and the sweet little villager gave her a gift of a cherry!  I was over the moon so now I have all friuit after planting that cherry. 

Got all the needed fish and bugs of August in CC except for the house centipede.  

Gem Isle now has the lighthouse and am hoping a villager pings for the police station.   I tried the diving trick but was unsucessful. I find the going into my house and come back out does the trick, at leat it did for the lighthouse.


----------



## LambdaDelta

i tried to get a pwp request out of boredom (cranky preferred)

first ping is a pwp request from octavian and its a zen clock

good day


----------



## The221Believer

Laid down lots of paths now that Rene?'s ugly house is out of the way, got hold of lilies for the ponds and the riverbanks~ 

Next to drop a PWP in place to protect those paths, then get rid of Bella and restore the Caf? Street. 

Got the tower requested and built, as well as finally a Gracie visit~


----------



## Story

I helped someone hold their stuff in my town while they reset. 
I got enough bells out of the agreement to fully upgrade my last house. I'm so excited!
I also cleared my beach while doing it, so it is all ready for me to mess it up again as I decorate the main home interior. 

I changed around the bamboo garden again though I'm honestly not sure if I'm gonna keep it. I might make a park instead.
My plaza's boarder has also been decorated, it looks nice.


----------



## drumknott

Achieved Perfect Town status for the first time ever. I still can't quite believe it.


----------



## Ras

I finally got a petaltail in my first town, so I'm done with bugs there.  I then decided to try to knock it out in my third town and saw one within minutes.  Amazing, as long as it took in the first town, but I'll take it.  I should be all done with my museum in all three towns in September.


----------



## RiceBunny

I worked at the cafe, got Deirdre the piece of furniture she wanted, grabbed Knox and took him to Hazel's house and checked citizen satisfaction. Still need more greenery even though my town looks like a ****ing jungle right now... *sigh*


----------



## ilovelush

Got the flower arch from diving.


----------



## Meira

Paid for flower arch and found a good place for it


----------



## zeewinnie

I've been busy redecorating my villager's interiors. Some of the houses I have kept original or mostly original but then there are others who have truly tragic interiors. It's been a trial and error process but for the most part I'm happy with how the houses are coming out. I've been able to get rid of the unwanted fish and bugs in some of the houses. Now I'm just tweaking minor stuff. I also am PWP farming to get my final PWP (the hot spring). Unfortunately, Diana is been very stubborn about this... :T


----------



## Ichigo.

hugh pinged me to move!! I'm so happy tbh. also, I've started to destroy all the pansy flowers. i hate how they look.


----------



## quinnator

I've started working on my natural paths and finally reached a point where I don't need to TT anymore. I got a bunch of flowers and decorated my paths and it looks beautiful. I just hope Benji decides to move soon...


----------



## LambdaDelta

got the pile of pipes pwp request

list of personalities that I'm done getting pwp requests for:
peppy
snooty
lazy
smug


----------



## Leopardfire

Gladys, my favorite villager, gave me her pic today. <3 I'm so happy right now.


----------



## jeizun

paid off the cafe, paid off most of my home loan, got the pirate's armor from pascal (and gifted it to a friend)... that's pretty much all that happened today.


----------



## Aryxia

Paid off a bunch of loans.


----------



## lutrea




----------



## g u a v a

Got a handful of new bugs which put me at 80% completion which means I get a silver badge~

Also I started work on my last exhibit room and I refurbished a ton of furniture for it.


----------



## The221Believer

The Reichenbach Room in my town is finally nearing completion <3 As soon as Jim unlocks Cyrus, I can get the last big detail in. I'll still need to pick up more candy for it, but that's a minor thing that can wait. 

Had a few more ideas for 221B itself. 

Bought the Gorgeous Bed to try and fix Phoebe's house, she insists on making it a mess. Hon, Freya and Fang have already made their homes awful, don't do this to me D:


----------



## mahkala

finally got around to doing some work on my paths. 
a little bit of some gardening. <3 i'm now all set up to be breeding hybrids. 
marshal came over for a while to visit. c: it was a pretty laid back day.


----------



## Born2BWild

_Finally_ found the cabana wardrobe on the island, and bought it and placed it in my upstairs room.  Now that I have the full cabana set (minus the wallpaper), I'm waiting for tomorrow to see if I can _finally_ reach 150,000 points with the HHA.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got Diana yesterday and got her in a preferred spot today. So now I'll be enjoying her!


----------



## Xanarcah

Traded Marshal for 90 Lucky Clovers, and so my path now extends as far as my forest does. xD My town is looking so good now~

Just need to get the rest of the mushrooms and maybe some more trees, and my forest will be finished! And then I can start working on a new area of my town. o:


----------



## The221Believer

Realised I could use the Instrument Shelter PWPs as "beehives" for my town! Perfect for a Sherlock Holmes town~ 

Now I just need to farm Jocks to unlock them - already had Ribbot, and I moved in Snake from the Campsite for this express purpose! Time for tedium in the form of the diving trick. xP


----------



## Vizionari

Celebrated building the brick bridge, plotted a square topiary, tried getting the metal bench PWP from Bunnie (to no avail), then realized I was not happy with my brick bridge placement, so I reseted and demolished the bridge. Now have to wait till after the Bug-Off to rebuild it. Sigh...(or I could just TT...)


----------



## Beachland

Donated a lot to the museum including the arapaima and hammerhead shark and reached 100% approval!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Now I caught a Tarantula I was hunting for all Summer long!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

I got the Soft Shelled Turtle omg!!! I was looking for him for ever and now I love him! (but now I need to find 3 more ;-; )


----------



## Wildroses

Visited the T&T Emporiums grand opening, and hyperventilated when I saw how much Gracie charges for her stuff.


----------



## Sloom

Julian moved in!

(ha ha... MONEY *Licks lips*)


----------



## MC4pros

Rebuilt the custom design sign, won first place in the Bug Off, and got K.K. Birthday!! ^^


----------



## Bowie

I finally got Static!


----------



## katiestown

Moved Julian out, did a little bit of landscaping, made some more island medals, island hopped in the hopes of finding a striped wet suit... that's about it


----------



## Delphine

Spoiler: What I have been doing the last couple weeks



*Kibicity*
I haven't done much in Kibicity, cycling while keeping eight villagers is a pain and I'm still having troubles with it. Getting along well with all my villagers, expect the two undesired Coco and Deirdre. Working on getting O'Hare's pic and collected some medals for my badge. Oh and I did some landscaping and added a lot of flowers in my town that I has been collecting in the beach for over a month. I'm quite happy with the result but still need to unlock my last two PWP...

*BourgV?u*
Since BourgV?u is a really new town, a lot happened, and especially since I TT. 
For the villagers, I got rid pretty quickly of Moose, Peanut, Yuka and Chief, and was able to obtain through trades or giveaways Hamlet, Clay, Eugene and Fang. I really love them and I'm going to keep them forever I think. I resetted for Paula and Marshal, and also got Pashmina and Bob but they'll move out. Fauna was a starter and she'll stay, she's so cute :3 I'm waiting for two people to nicely give me Apple and Soleil. I really love hamsters :3
For the town itself, it was fall and now is winter, I didn't work hard on my home at all but tried to landscape the town. I unlocked fairly quickly the caf? and police station (the modern one, I like it best), and got them in nice spots. But it's still hard to unlock more PWP as I don't have a wet suit to perform the swimming trick... Oh well just need a bit of patience. I'm super happy with my map and so I'm looking forward to working on it!
Lately I've been befriending with my villagers to try to get some pictures and I feel like I'm alsmot there for Marshal, Fauna and Eugene! We're good pals. 
I'm waiting for Gracie to show up to get the T&T Emporium... Today I worked on paths, I like the ones I have right now.
So yeah 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I have to say that for the first time I got really good prices for turnips! 544 and several times 150+! 
I only get ~60 in Kibicity so I was surprised and happy


----------



## Born2BWild

Hit over 150,000 points with the HHA for the very first time! I'm now thinking about doing a theme challenge...

Also took first place in the Bug-Off, and got several bug furniture items from Nat as well.


----------



## Vizionari

Yay, rebuilt the brick bridge! I'm a lot happier with the placement now :3 now to get that bench PWP...


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Pretty slow day, TBH. Won the Bug Off within the first few minutes of the tournament starting thanks to last night's beetle haul. I also got Colton's pic in the mail. Stopped Stitches from moving out.


----------



## rival

I started landscaping in front of the town hall today. Put a fountain there yesterday + finished laying down the path. And Deirdre moved in


----------



## PaperCat

found out i got Sydney from streetpass from my friend. I don't mind her but she put her house in a terrible spot .__.


----------



## Camillion

K.K Slider mailing me? This has never happened before and I'm afraid to open the present ;3;


----------



## Ichigo.

finally started gardening. my flowers were a complete random mess (they mostly still aren't arranged in any particular pattern) but I started organizing them a bit more and yay


----------



## Beachland

Won the bug-off (I only entered one bug that barely beat the record so I'm surprised) and paid off my current loan, also earned enough money to pay off half of my next loan already.


----------



## FiveGran

Won the bug off again.  I have won all three bugsoff with butterflys. The first was with a Raja Brooke, the second was with a Peacock and yesteray's was with a Agrias.  All three were entered early in the day.   Started buying the Card Set from Gracie.  Chopped down some trees with the silver ax and pulled some flowers.  Today (Sunday) is an easy calm day with the villagers waiting for the Fireworks this evening.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Daily routine, Deirdre is sick so I can't work on getting her to move -___-

*BourgVœu*
Played hide-and-seek with Fang, Marshal and Hamlet, and Fang was actually hard to find due to the snow!
What else... I've been performing the wetsuit trick to unlock PWP, it started well with a warning sign but then I just got random sentences and requests xD I'll keep trying though!


----------



## beehunna

i havent done anything yet today BUT
yesterday i worked on my vineyard area, moved pinky in,
and started seeing some fall colors in my town :> (i tt a lot)


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Finally got 100 million bells!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Today, I:

-Changed Deli's catchphrase at his request.
-Got over 2,000,000 bells in my account.
-Started the hedges surrounding my town plaza.
-Planted some new trees to replace the ones I cut down.
-Completed the fossil exhibit of my museum.
-Forgot I can't build new PWPs during the Fireworks festival, so now I have to wait to build my Zen Clock again.
-Reorganised my flowers and collected new hybrids.
-Experimented with furniture placement and found that I could place wall objects above the doorways.
-Payed off the second debt to my Subterranean Chamber (what I call one of my rooms) and agreed to have it expanded.


----------



## optimus

Today I've accomplished nearly nothing, sadly.

All I've done is dig holes around Wart Jr's house and fill the area in front of his door with pitfall seeds, so he fell into about 6 in the space of a minute. At least it amused me.


----------



## stitchmaker

During the fireworks show Mr. Badge guy gave the mayor the last dream badge.
No more random dreams yeah.


----------



## angry chill

I finally got round to getting a fountain! The project isn't done, but it's still a big step from the small ones I made before.


----------



## plaguedspirit

I got a couple of my froggies, finally. ;3


----------



## Beachland

Paid off my house loan but unfortunately by that time Nook's was closed so I couldn't talk to him for the next one 

But today was the first day I could go to the island and I got my first badge for fishing, so that's nice. Also my first acnl fireworks show.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Nothing. Came across two people using Streetpass in Stirling, and didn't do anything beside visiting these two houses in the HHA showcase.

*BourgVœu*
I adopted my dear little Apple from my dear friend Maruchan <3 She's just so cute. I didn't feel like plot resetting for long so I saved when her plot was behind my house. She is near me and my sweet Clay. At first I wanted to make a 'hamster district' but no too lazy and not bothered enough by the spots lol.
I got the great Samaritan badge from Phineas, it'll soon be my birthday in game and I bet it'll be at Eugene's with Marshal and Fauna. At least that's what I hope... Working on making Pashmina or Bob to leave, other than that nothing much, unlocked two more PWP but I have no interest in any...


----------



## Sharla Smith

I got a lot done since I was last on here.... Where to start..
-Almost completely finished my main house
-Passed all four Gracie's...Fashion...Check(s)!
-Got TNT Emporium
-Got off my lazy bum and paid for the Dream Suite (As though I'll use it...not)
-SOMEHOW, despite blanking out for _five months_, I kept ALL of my dreamies...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I bred some blue roses. Hopefully they'll take over the front of my town hall.


----------



## g u a v a

Kind of a weird accomplishment but I finally got to see the cumulonimbus clouds :3


----------



## beehunna

today in ironsea, i moved fauna in and finished upgrading my museum so i can finally get all of my silver tools
hopefully im able to do more tomorrow


----------



## Vizionari

Got a mannequin from Labelle, now I can finally complete a room ^^


----------



## g u a v a

I wished on a star for the first time!~ I kept hearing these chime-y sounds and I was like what is that sound? And it turns out there's a meteor shower tonight in my town :3


----------



## sanada

Its been a busy day! I got a digital version of the game and set up my own cycling town! 

I made a few pubic works projects for it - like a fountain and some benches
I designed and set up some cute paths
started up a lovely ordnance
started breeding hybrid flowers to transfer to my main town  mostly pink the blue roses~ my favorites~
and practiced cycling a bunch

I finally found something that works for me and I've cycled about 20 villagers without missing a single move in or out  Now I'm trying to decide if I should make a cycling post or just auction off only the most popular ones that show up- I mostly wanted to have a cycling town just to see a lot of new villagers and get a few of my dream villagers without risking losing anyone in my main village who I really love.


----------



## wassop

absolutely nothing and im so happy about it


----------



## Karupi

Just moved Lucky in! I'm one step closer to completing my dream villagers!


----------



## Delphine

I haven't played in Kibicity yet because of a horrible headache but I'll so it quickly.

As for BourgVœu, I celebrated my birthday at Eugene's alongside Marshal and Fauna as I predicted :3 It was super cute and nice, and I got the birthday cake ~ My 'birthday' (because it's not my actual birthday IRL) wish was 'succeed in studies'. I'm not sure about the grammar but I think everyone gets my point lol
Other than that... Nothing. Hamlet and Paula sent me birthday cards, and thanks to a Streetpass house I bought all the Sleek set. I finished completing the Ice set and I'm working on the Snowboy set.


----------



## Wildroses

A cat finally came to my campsite and now Purrl is moving in. Deirdre also decided to move out because she wanted to experience turf wars (See ya, I have another uchi and I've never been enthused by your design). So now I'm back to waiting for another cat to visit my campsite. 

I also made efforts to tidy up my house and cupboards. I did a massive throw out of clothes, walls and carpets and got my kitchen not quite put together. Doesn't sound like much, but my hoarding and untidiness had reach such a dreadful state I actually did a huge amount of work.


----------



## Bowie

I got Pietro for free! I'm feeling a little guilty about getting rid of Kitt, but, I couldn't pass up an opportunity like that.


----------



## Delphine

Nothing interesting in both towns ._.
Just some Streetpass and that's it.


----------



## Sharla Smith

I finally got the tarantula last night, and promptly donated it. 

I also finally finished my diving encyclopedia ^-^


----------



## skaro

Nothing, except that I broke my no-time-travelling rule and time travelled one day ahead so I can still get a song from K.K. every week. Doctor Who will be starting at the same time on Saturdays, and I can't miss that. XD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Not much, really. All that happened was:

-Picked up my refurbished Cabin Low Table from Re-Tail and completed the finishing touches of my Subterranean Hideout, except for a second Aquarius Urn.

-Catalogued a few new items.

-Began the quest for a blue rose.


----------



## hzl

I haven't played for a few days oh noooo, I will probably go on in a few minutes and set up some more flowers for hybrids


----------



## Aryxia

Bred some purple tulips, bought wishlist items & got Stinky & Savannah's pictures :3


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Today I turned my pattern mule #1, Newt, into a bird. He is not happy about it.



I also completed the brick pattern in the town square...


...Added a gray brick pattern in some spots...


...Saw my zen garden completed(now it just needs bamboo)...


...And noticed the trees in my park are bearing fruit, which means my park is complete. 


Also, Shampoodle is about to open.
The town of Chicken is starting to come together.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I completed my museum ^_^ The last section was art, and I knocked it all out tonight!


----------



## Adventure9

^ I did too! Just yesterday 

Today, I planted a lot of bushes and trees, and I'm starting to like the way my town looks ^.^ I'm especially liking the new paths I switched to too.


----------



## skweegee

I managed to get my 4th picture from Mitzi, but aside from that, I didn't accomplish anything today.


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus

I put down all the paths IT TOOK FOREVER BUT I DID IT


----------



## moonchu

things that have happened:
_ phil left the little town of 307H today, but not prior to leaving his picture.
_ but punchy is moving in from the campsite.
_ also tried the lazy villager bells trick with him. pretty tedious, though.
_ i've slowed on building more fairy street lamps because i've built so many already heeeeh
_ built a bell in my town but never thought i would
_ planted many bushes, still need oh so many more


----------



## Kayteaface

I had the opening ceremony for my Yellow Bench and, just now, completed the fundraising on my Fence project. I also unlocked Cyrus and have my house at 8x8. Small accomplishments, I know, but I'm proud and they all add to the town!
I think I'm close to getting the QR machine at Able's, too, so hopefully I can get to working on paths soon


----------



## MayorSaki

I finally finished my fish encyclopedia. I never thought that I would actually complete it xD


----------



## PaperCat

i got chased down by my first scorpion but i couldnt catch it. i tried and it stung me.


----------



## Sharla Smith

My save file died...

..but on the other hand, I have a better layout and Biskit :/


----------



## Wildroses

Found the final fossil for the museum, earned enough to buy the Gracie Shelf, and discovered it is possible to play piano in your house by pressing a constantly. So keeping the Ebony Piano!


----------



## Aryxia

Bought a bunch of wishlist items & did some landscaping.


----------



## Zulehan

Mm, planted a few bushes, including the last azalea lining both sides of the path leading up to my house; completed a few requests, including digging up a time capsule for Molly and giving Keaton a perfect cherry instead of a cherry; and convinced Flip to stay in Besaid, which is easy since he lives right next to my house and is always scouting the front when I exit the door. 

Still no luck on that tarantula and scorpion.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

uh I got a rock guitar for giving one of my villagers a rotten peach lol

I also gave Dora some parts of the campus set but she only used one :\

oh and I got into the resetti hole yaaay


----------



## Adventure9

My town is slowly coming along :'D Emphasis on slowly

I also received a few bronze and gold badges from Phineas


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
I got rid of 25 million bells. I like to think that it's an accomplishment.
It took less time than I would have thought, so I was pretty happy about this. And happy to make someone else happy. Yeah c:

*BourgVœu *
Gracie FINALLY decided to show her face. TTed to pass the fashion check and I should have the T&T Emporium soon 
It's winter in this town so I'll be able to buy the Gorgeous set (Gracie already gave me four pieces), I'm very happy about this! Other than that, worked on getting my villagers' pics, and got the 'good shopper' badge from Phineas.

*BourgDon*, cycling town
In a couple days, I built two bridges, the campsite, and gathered some perfect oranges for my two other towns.


----------



## mdchan

Since ignoring didn't work, befriended Pietro and he's finally moving out!!
I've been trying to get rid of him for a month!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Peggy finally asked me to move out, so I TT'd her out and adopted Paula from my cycling town.  I'm waiting until tomorrow to reset for her plot, though.

Also, TIY opened!


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Visited my cycling town to weed, has some real trouble finding the very last one... Got a Cosmos fan and a Pansy table from Leif! Gave some bells in my second town to help with PWPs and buying the Gorgeous set.
I don't really talk to my villagers lately... I should start again, or else I'll never get Deirdre and Coco out, or O'Hare's pic...

*BourgVœu *
The T&T Emporium opened! I'm very happy! Bought a bamboo shoot, started working on completing the Gorgeous set.
Therefore, I started working on my loans as well, almost finished the bathroom on the right room (Minimalist set), now need to improve the basement (I want to do a kind of super-heroes HQ).
Also did some favors for my villagers, and got the Expert Shopper badge from Phineas (thanks to Gracie Grace I guess).

Aaand last but not least, I saw a Jacob's Ladder as I was walking in my town! I'm so happy, can't wait to get the Golden watering can from Isabelle!


----------



## Aryxia

Got Willow's pic for the first time, and another one of Savannah's c:


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H :
_ sold many a perfect apple in a friendly TBT user's town
_ with this money, paid off my third character's home expansion
_ received signatures for rudy's petition
_ landscaped


----------



## Ursaring

I donated the calm painting, did some island tours, caught a goldfish for Ruby, and welcomed Ribbot as my newest villager.


----------



## Snype

I got the Happy Homer Gold badge.


----------



## FiveGran

Sadly, Keaton moved out.  I miss him already.  I talked to him everyday to try to see if he would reconsider and stay, but he never did.  He was the first villager to move into Cat Cove back in March so I have had him for five months.  Now maybe Gwen will ping to move as she was a tenth village to move in.  I feel like I forced Keaton out to get her to move.  I sure hope she does soon.


----------



## honeymoo

I made a perfect snowman hehe.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
I haven't been giving Kibicity enough time lately... and I feel bad about my villagers. I'll play more from now on!

*BourgVœu*
Cookie, the Peppy dog, moved in from my cycle town and decided to settle exactly where Chief's house was, which is fine by me. The Festivale is coming soon, I would really like to complete the Pav? set entirely.
I worked again on paying my loans, villagers' pictures (but April Fool's day is coming soon as well so I'm happy about this), and decorating my house. Too lazy to landscape today, though...


----------



## Feloreena

Today Lucky gave me his picture for the first time, very pleased with that.


----------



## zujika

I know that this is not much of an accomplishment to some people by now, but I just got Perfect Town status. :+)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Managed to get an ugly a** villager from their void


----------



## Ras

I got Fauna to put her modern wood sofa back, so she's now really close to 100%. Then, Mallary had a fight with Lolly and sent her a melon shirt to apologize, which looks better than the comfy sweater she had been wearing. I also finally got the frog shirt out of Phoebe's house, but that was undone when Lolly initially played the "guess the package" game instead of putting the shirt on and I reset.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I've once again realized that I am not enjoying this game anymore. It feels like a chore again, and not worthwhile. This is why I sold my first copy last year. I don't want to play every day, but I don't want my villagers to leave or new ones to move in where I don't want them. It's bothersome.  I'd miss my little town of Chicken, but I think I will sell it and use the money to buy Smash bros. I don't have the money to get it, so there's something. At least I made a cool Dark Pit costume code this time. I didn't make any neat things for the AC community in my last copy.


----------



## Mieiki

I just got the Dream Suite :3


----------



## jeizun

i bred a couple hybrids.


----------



## Vizionari

Finally got some of the PWP requests from my villagers <3 I was really frustrated with Hamlet not suggesting the instrument shelter,  but I'm really happy that Bunnie and Cranston decided to be cooperative ^^ I now have the illumination heart and the metal bench built.

Oh and I finished my beach room and am much happier with it than with my festival room


----------



## g u a v a

Moved in my last dreamie :> Set up a new save file for my town's hotel and cleaned up some flowers made it look all tidy, so so happy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I made a third character, Hanami. She is going to hold the rest of my hoarder junk and my extra flowers.


----------



## Draco

i deliverd a package for a villeger, and hosted a vist from a villager also, dug up some fossils and moved around flowers, water flowers. and gave a villager perfect apple he was happy. then i looked over town to see where i was gonna plat a new bush patch.
checked retail and bought a painting from REed.


----------



## stitchmaker

lazytown mayor got the world traveler badge.
Stopped villagers from moving in two towns.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Today was Chrissy's birthday! I gave her a red heart balloon and she was really happy with it. I'm sure it'll look great in her house. But here BFF seems to be... the horrible Deirdre! What? I don't understand you on this one, Chrissy...
Francine was sick, so I gave her some medicine. O'Hare wanted to leave in three days, but that's not happening.
I went to my cycling town to pull some more weeds, found two lucky clovers. I also took some flowers to plant them in Kibicity. Got the silver badge for pulling weeds from Phineas!

*BourgVœu*
Prevented Clay from moving, transfered stuff from my main town. Got to know Cookie better, I already like her a lot <3
Worked on paying my loans, and still trying to get the gorgeous bar thing. I tried to get my villagers' pictures, but no luck today as well. Now I'll just work on landscaping the town, and maybe I'll try to unlock some PWP!


----------



## ribbyn

Whitney was in my campsite and I had room to invite her in and move permanently! And immediately after that Tex came up to me and announced he was moving (I've been wanting Tex to move for months). Now I'll still have room if another great villager shows up in m campsite.


----------



## FancyThat

I just got my Space Traveler badge , one more step towards full gold completion.


----------



## Swiftstream

Lost one of my main town villagers today.


----------



## Delphine

Swiftstream said:


> Lost one of my main town villagers today.



That's awful  If you need someone to hold them for you, I have room in my cycling town.

As for me...

*Kibicity*
Francine should be better tomorrow. I visited Flurry's house (it's so empty you wouldn't believe it), gave O'Hare a perfect orange (still working on getting his pic...), declined a black bass to Chrissy (her house is actually cute and pretty original so I don't want to mess it up lol). Just the daily routine but it's nice to take some time for my main town. Maybe later today I'll work on my weeding badge again. I saw Leif earlier in my cycling town...

*Bourg Vœu*
Today is Festivale! It's the first time I'm playing through the Festivale in English, Pav? is really funny. I only got two pieces of the Pav? set but I'll work again on completing it, it would be nice in one of my rooms, or in one of my future houses. Clay and the other villagers were sooo cute dancing around... I couldn't resist it. I took tons of screenshots, lol


----------



## honeymoo

*Pasadena*
MARINA RANDOMLY PLOTTED IN MY TOWN. So shocked and excited, I have her in my other town, she was a dreamie, now I have her twice, I'm overjoyed and don't know what to do omg.

*Honeymoo*
Finally made my dream adress! Also, it's toy day!


----------



## ribbyn

Finally got the gold watering can! I held back from making any major changes to my town to keep up the perfect rating for 15 days straight, and now that I finally have it I can really start getting to work on designing my town! More PWPs and pathways and golden roses, I'm super excited. Also Whitney has yet to plot in my town but I'm waiting for her for the next couple of days.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Celebrated the construction of the water well PwP, placed the gyroid for the first suspension bridge, moved my tulip garden to the north-west area of Coven because they were too close to the roses, planted more perfect fruit trees because I finally got an axe from Leif's, construction on Kick's started today on Main Street, and got requests for the lighthouse and Dream Suite PwPs. Will probably start construction on the lighthouse first since I'm still early on in the save.


----------



## sanada

In my main town I arranged my flowers a bit and talked to my villagers.
In my cycling town I did the Halloween events  It was really fun- I haven't done that event in the game before and it was really fun. I liked the prize items a lot as well


----------



## Camillion

Got present 1 of 2 to be given on Labor Day and the 4th <3
Other than that ummm nada unless you count day two of CF when Ribbot moved in!


----------



## FiveGran

After finally completeing the HHA Theme challenge, I have started putting Mayor Diamond's house the way I want it.  This is going to  take a few days.  
 Also Fushia is moving in which is great as Cat Cove needs a uchi, but why did she have to plop her house in the perfect pear orchard.  There were plenty of other spaces in the south part of town.  Guess she is not a beach type villager. 
 Caroline, one of my originals pinged me this morning to move. Sadly I said yes.  I need a bridge and her house is too close to locate it there.


----------



## Ras

I got a nearly 100% Celia, with the main change being that she was wearing the ducky tank (spellcheck changed that to sucky tank, LOL and true). I talked to her about seven times while holding her loud bloom tee and she asked for it and then flipped into it. Yay !


----------



## ilovelush

Got Diana and finished the zen garden.


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H :
1_ lolly asked to move, NOPE.
2_ put more paths down / unfortunately rid some flowers to make room
3_ finally got the mischief 'joke' i needed to complete michael's TPC.
4_ customized the love sofa to mail back to felicity.
5_ went to whitney's house to chill.
6_ paid off another expansion for my third character.
7_ gave diana some medicine because she's ill.
8_ hopefully landscape some more (must find bushes) and maybe visit some dream towns.


----------



## Beachland

Caught a peacock butterfly, yay! I know they're not all the rare but this is the first time I've seen one in my town.

Also bought my first museum exhibit which I plan on using for gyroid storage.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Nothing ;_; They were all talking about the fireworks tomorrow and wouldn't give me anything to do ;A;

*BourgV?u*
Fauna rewarded me with her pic when I gave her a modern wood closet for an empty spot in her house  I'm sooo happy, this is my first pic in this town! I also built a new bridge, almost finished to get all emotions from Club LOL, prevented Hamlet from moving, breeded flowers, re arranged them, worked on the town's layout, landscaped, put on some paths... pretty busy day in BV!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

-Finished paying off the loan to my Subterranean Chamber and got my final room. Not sure as to what to put in there yet...
-Lost Muffy in a TT accident... (not so great)
-Reached the halfway point of my paths and nearly finished the bushes surrounding my plaza. 
-Reached a total of 15 pieces of Gold Ore.


----------



## smileorange

I got Tia's picture in a letter she sent! It's my first one and I wasn't expecting it at all!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Paid off the first suspension bridge, bred some hybrid tulips and cosmos, upgrades started on Nookling Junction, paid off most of my $198,000 loan, wished on some shooting stars, got a request for the yield sign PwP, and earned some medals on the Island.


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Nothing... boring day.

*BourgVœu*
Busy day! Got another pic of Fauna. It's the beginning of summer and I thought my paths were not looking good without snow, so after several tries, I found new ones who I like a lot more. I watered my hybrids, re arranged them, payed my lighthouse, tranfered bells from Kibicity, payed the loan for my kitchen on the left room, and I also created a new character and built her house next to the caf?, and I'll start decorating this house so it looks like a boarding school.


----------



## Born2BWild

Caught a salmon and a red dragonfly for the museum, visited a few friends, and cleaned out some unwanted/unneeded stuff in my closet and museum rooms for selling later.


----------



## Ras

I finished my museum off with a king salmon!  Now, I just have to sit back and wait for the checks to roll in from Nintendo!  I hope it works that way.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cleaned some of my junk.


----------



## Sinister

Got some sigs for Static's petition, caught a red dragonfly for the museum and obtained Graham's pic today after I've returned his precious paper bag...


----------



## FiveGran

Day before yesterday Katrina moved into Main Street.  Now my uptown is complete.   Yesterday, Fushia came out of her house after unpacking.  I'm happy to have a Uchi back in my town. Also caught the Cricket, Bell Cricket Salmon. King Salmon and Pike to add to the musem.   Also started buying the Sweets set from Gracie.  This set will go to Mayor Jewel in Gem Isle for her Fairy themed house.  I spend more time in Cat Cove and play when I can in Gem Isle.


----------



## Jade Quinzell

Cut down almost all of my trees and took up all my flowers....working on doing a diff gardening pattern its a work in progress


----------



## taehyvng

absolutely NOTHING haha lmao i hate u chester


----------



## OmgACNL

I woke up to 2 pink roses, 1 purple rose, a money tree, some pink carnations and caught a fly! (...I hadn't caught one yet) :')


----------



## MagicalCat590

Placed my lighthouse, received a peach in the mail from my mom, planted said peach, harvested perfect cherries, planted perfect cherries around the town square, found some new pink roses and a black tulip, started a violet garden, and received request from Sydney for the fairytale bench.


----------



## tinybutterfly75

Pulled up and sold most of my spring/summer looking flowers. Placed a few of each of the spring/summer looking hybrids in an out of the way corner to keep for breeding when spring comes again next year. Started planting more yellow, red and orange flowers. Will need to purchase more as they come in the shop. No rush, even though it looks pretty bad right now. It will come together in a bit. I am liking not having sooooo many flowers all over my town.

Sorted through my storage drawers and sold a bunch of stuff. Sorted through clothing and sold a bunch of clothing. Ordered nicer furniture to put in Re-Tail so villagers will buy it and spruce up their houses. 

Changed my characters into hoodies and rainboots. It's pouring rain in my one town today. Haven't checked my other town yet. 

Oh, I changed my time to two hours ahead and I am leaving it there. 

I really liked the early bird ordinance, but to have that I can't have the Beautiful Town ordinance and I don't have time to water all those flowers everyday. I decided to keep Beautiful Town and just change my time to 2 or 3 hours later, so the shops open earlier for me. I usually play earlier in the day and it's a pain to have to wait until 9:00-10:00 for shops to open. My own personal version of springing forward...permanently.


----------



## Sholee

I can finally remodel my train station today! Darn you labor day and last fireworks day!


----------



## Cudon

I did some pwp planning and counting in Tricera. I also planned out how I'm going to arrange all the bushes. For the most part I know what kind of areas I'm going to make by now. 
For about an hour I tried to get pwp requests but I only got one that I don't even need atm. gosh darnit villagers. 
I'm waiting on my last dreamie so I can get TTing and removing all the placeholder pwps. She's keeping me from progress which pisses me off


----------



## Born2BWild

Caught a bell cricket last night, which was the final bug I needed for my encyclopedia. This morning, I donated it to the museum, along with a king salmon I caught today. I only need the mitten crab and the spiny lobster to fill all my encyclopedias now!


----------



## Frosteas

I've been cycling all day so I can get one villager to my other cartridge, so I guess I've gotten close to doing that!


----------



## Xanarcah

I shuffled some of my villagers around~

Now I have 4 villagers in Seirei for my friend to adopt, whenever she's got a space in her town. : D Only Octavian left to transfer over before Fiore is all mine again. 


I also bred a bunch more Blue Roses. And a handful of Pink Lilies.


----------



## KKMikkalson

Started planting flowers around my villagers' homes to match their tastes and decor 
Demolished a yellow bench to make room for last dreamie, Miss Kiki
Helped someone store their things for a Reset
And rearranged all the random flowers from TT-ing Jay out of my town

*Also seriously considering setting up a cycle town...more on that elsewhere


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I finally got a request for a freaking wisteria trellis. Thank you, thank you, thank you Hazel!


----------



## Ras

After much quitting without saving, I finally got Phoebe to take one of the five flame shirts I was carrying AND flip into it!  She's been wearing really bad clothes for months now and I made it my mission to end it.  It'll probably last a day and then she'll be in a bear costume, but it's good right now.

I also went back to my old path.  Visitors always say it looks too gray and dingy, and I like the one I replaced it with, but after a month with the new I still wasn't totally happy.  It's awesome that you can change paths in seconds by saving them with Mabel.


----------



## Sinister

I've captured a scorpion!  Really happy about it, didn't expect it at all when I was walking up to Retail. I totally freaked out when I saw it, lol.


----------



## Candy83

All I did, so far today, was visit another _Bell Tree Forums_ member's town via its Dream Address.

I have created a new town that has more work to be done. It will replace my second town, Progress. I am in need of getting more worked done. More grinding out. I may do some of that today.

This may not be a particularly interesting thing to mention here. But, in reality, it's what's happening for me with "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."


----------



## Jade_Amell

Fully upgraded and paid off my house on my main char. Now currently trying to decorate the last two rooms and then going to work on the outside.


----------



## Hyasynth

I've TT'd back to August in hopes of catching a tarantula and scorpion, because I need to fill up my dexes and I could never ever do this at night IRL. 

So far I've managed to screw up 6 attempts at the scorpion, but thankfully a tarantula spawned directly in front of me after hours of scorpion hunting and I was able to catch it.


----------



## Riukkuyo

I funded a fountain. yay...


----------



## Frosteas

Finally have the cafe <3


----------



## shadowgrg

Started working towards the dream suite, finally found and caught a petaltail dragonfly which leaves only 3 bugs to go, and started to pull up random pansies because I can't stand that flower and my town is a random mess of them


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H :
_ gave felicity medicine because she has a cold.
_ passed the third gracie grace check with iconic mixed with something, idr.
_ donated one of the three remaining fossils left in my museum (been quite some time)
_ obtained signatures for whitney by visiting my friends town and giving him stuffs.
_ gave julian an orange.

HOW COULD I FORGET I FINALLY GOT THE GOLD WATERING CAN NOW I CAN TRASH MY TOWN .


----------



## Camillion

Realizing Stitches hasn't been seen in over a week and I should look for him :U


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have 100 visitors in my town and rebuilt the train station to Fairy Tale, the reason why because it matches with my paths. (I guess)


----------



## dragonair

Only really cycled in Gemstone and gave a lot of people their dreamies. Pretty happy with how today is going so far. :3


----------



## Camillion

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH <33


----------



## Frosteas

Tia just moved in <3


----------



## DaCoSim

Today I finished enough cycling to start bringing all my beloved villagers back in. I had reset my cycle town and moved all 10 of my villagers out one by one do I could cycle to replot them all. I am now at 21 in the cycle do I can start moving my babies back in one at a time. I am hoping to hAve them all plotted in a week, fingers crossed


----------



## Sidewalk

Invited Maple from camp site! Yahoo!

And first time going to club tortimer, say hi to the other guy and he flick off the wifi switch ......


----------



## Wildroses

Caught the King Salmon and bought the last of the Sweets series. Now to focus on paying off my home renovations.


----------



## Melgogs

STILL haven't gotten HARRY THE USURPER to move out yet but at least I have now started ridding my town of my hundreds of parasitic yellow flowers by gifting them to villagers!


----------



## XIII

Finally got Anicotti to move, no ping and I wasn't expecting it since my other villagers didn't tell me.

Also, a void villager moved in - Diana! I'll keep her until I get her pic


----------



## FancyThat

Finally completed my museum in Kibble, so happy . I also got Paula to move from my alt town Mania, she's gone on the 12th.


----------



## Apo

Elvis just moved in and my favorite villager Frank, gave me his picture.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm in the process of setting up specific trees in specific areas, and working on my hot spring oasis overlooking a cliff


----------



## moonchu

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm in the process of setting up specific trees in specific areas, and working on my hot spring oasis overlooking a cliff



this sounds wonderful.


----------



## Regina Cordium

Mm I didn't have time to play yet, unfortunately. I just restarted on I believe Friday so I have a lot to do. However, I caught a lot of fish last night! I played before and during dinner. I'll probably have time to play after class tonight so I'll do the dailies; hit the money and ore rocks, sell shells, check for new neighbors, etc etc


----------



## twisty

I finished laying out the path for half of my town, and spent five minutes helplessly flailing my net for a butterfly.


----------



## Luna_Solara

This happened a couple days ago, but I finally got the Catalogue Maniac Gold Badge!


----------



## ribbyn

My town is practically overrun in flowers because m villagers can't stop planting them, so today I finally got started on a little bit of organizing them so that I MAY get a hybrid color out of them. Couldn't do any PWP because Isabelle's out for the Autumn Moon all day, but I did recently complete a drinking fountain, so there's that.


----------



## fuzzynumber9

I picked up the last character I need for my theme town! I'm so excited to be able to get him moved in and then move in my final playable character and really get moving with planting stuff and pwps!


----------



## Beachland

Paid off my current debt and got the good samaritan badge. I wanted to start a new pwp but couldn't because of the autumn moon, I'm starting to really hate event days.


----------



## Rast

i finally caught a fish that i didnt have in the museum! im pretty bad at fishing, so it was a nice change. also got rid of some unnecessary paths since some villagers had moved away.


----------



## Delphine

Reese was buying turnips at 544 today in BourgVœu. Going to sell tons to get rich and get my badges *-*


----------



## okun0ichio

I laid out a choppy path connecting everything in my town and built two benches for a garden I'm planning on having in the future.

I also realised how barren my town is after laying out the path and that I still have to stray off the path to find my villagers and dig for fossils because my town is just that empty ;-;


----------



## Jaebeommie

Today I paid for a wind turbine to be built in my town. And then when I talked to Isabelle at the counter and asked about citizen satisfaction, I got the "best town ever" comment! So tomorrow, I plan on building the flower clock.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~


Began my orange tree patch and got one of my old public words demolished.  I'm moving my oais to the southern part of my town.

~​


----------



## mogyay

MAPLE HAS MOVED IN YAY. only plot reset for about 8 hours which isn't too bad since i was playing sims at the same time.

although i'm happy it's made me realize that plotting my last two dreamies is going to be impossible lol


----------



## moonchu

I PASSED GRACIE'S FINAL TESTTTTTTTTTT just in time for halloween EEEKJKDFJ i've been excited about ACNL before, but now i'm absolutely reeling. i would apologize for being lame but i'm not sorry. i was awfully worried about gracie because everyone said she was very rare but i'm incredibly lucky that she came as quickly and as often as she has. 

at any rate, also working very hard on fixing up my characters' homes and customizing / sending villagers furniture too. i really need to figure out landscaping more though.


----------



## Maize

Today I started my hybrid garden and finished up some paths in my town. I have a long ways to go towards fixing up my town as I just  recently started playing after a long hiatus.


----------



## Ichigo.

I finally got peanut's picture without ever resetting for it!! yehet yehet. I also got erik's pic for the second time just for delivering a present from bam aha.


----------



## HoennMaster

Restarted my town in April. Donated my last fossil today.


----------



## Amissapanda

FINALLY got Snake to agree to move, since I need him out for a trade. And honestly? That took almost the whole day. So many other villagers pinged over it (even multiple times), but he was stubborn.

Aside from that, I did finally managed to get a single black lily and a single blue pansy. (I rather hope it doesn't take too long to get a second one of both...) My other hybrids are doing really well. 

Oh, and I got my first weeding badge today, too! (Much in thanks to Juudai from the forums here.)


----------



## dragonair

Finally caught a coelacanth & donated it! I've also gotten all of the trees in my orchard to grow. I was thinking of putting in pattern paths, but I think I'm going to actually start working on getting natural dirt paths (in my orchard).


----------



## okun0ichio

I created 19 characters for the sake of unlocking Fortune-teller's shop AND got the police station suggested. Very much satisfied right now.


----------



## candiedapples

I got all the signatures for the Club LOL petition! Can't wait for those K.K. Slider tunes. I also built another street lamp. I just started out so I don't have all of the PWPs suggested yet that I want. Today I want to look at my path and trees and possibly tweak the layout or pattern, plus go beetle farming.


----------



## Candy83

I updated the Dream Address to my first town, Applewin.

It's three weeks behind. (I held the town date for more than three months. I was focused my other towns.)

I redecorated the house of one of my humans, Nick, which looks better than with previous installments.


----------



## Manazran

I finally started work on my paths.Maybe its time to remove that *Village resetted* part in my sig?


----------



## KanonFlora

Today was the first day of my "Perfect Town", I achieved it today for the first time :'D and that rare flower on the cliff showed up! I was so happy when I saw it! Ran to the town hall to check on Isabelle and she told me that I achieved it <3


----------



## goey0614

2nd days of regain my perfect town ^^


----------



## uriri

I plot resetted Lucky, i finished my 3rd home, and I completed my diving encyclopedia


----------



## MagicalCat590

Finally decided on what I'm going to do with my side-character's house thanks to the inspiration I got from visiting DAs. Got started working on some custom signs that I'm going to place around the town later, updated my DA (need to add to siggy, I know), and paid off about half of the cafe donations.


----------



## drumknott

Finished paying for my Dream Suite.


----------



## DaCoSim

Absolutely NOTHING!!!! Still trying to plot fuchsia after 4 straight days!!!


----------



## goey0614

I just got my Space Travelar Badge^^


----------



## HoennMaster

Brought Molly home again last night


----------



## HopeForHyrule

So far I've finally gotten the golden watering can, so I used my stockpiled collection of axes to cut down all of my trees. Now I just need to collect all of my fruit/flowers, find a path pattern I like and start remaking my town into something pretty.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Paid off my cafe, found Ozzie in the campsite, Shampoodle's opened, donated a pike, and laid down the tiles for my herb garden.


----------



## uriri

I completed my fish encyclopedia.. YASSS. Now i'm on the mission to collect everything for my museum :>


----------



## Amissapanda

Finally got two black lilies, so I can breed them. And the same for purple tulips! I've been waiting a long while to get both, so I'm pretty happy! Beau is moving in, as well, and I got him to plot reset into an old villager's former spot! (It only took two tries, too!)


----------



## Marlowe

I had Bonbon move out and gave her to someone who wanted her, which was nice. Also I'm slowly getting enough flowers to properly populate my town, along with saplings for my paths. I also got Katie today from someone, so I'll be able to pass her along soon, too.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

Finished my oasis, and planted the bamboo around it.


----------



## stitchmaker

Winter town completed Toy Day and it's soon going to be New Years.  Finally got my snow boy making skills back.
Muffy gave the town a present and asked for the windmill.  Her wish was granted.

Teddy tried to skip in my main town.  It got shut down fast.  Got my 1st sloppy item after over a year.


----------



## Miya902

Today I remodeled three rooms in my house. I made an autumn theme room, switched my main room with my back room, and organized my storage in two spare homes/players. I also watered my hybrids, customized some furniture, helpped my animals with tasks and let people catalog my lovely set. x3


----------



## Kippy

I got a TON of public work requests!


----------



## P.K.

Got started on working on my main room, kitchen and bathroom and everything's almost half way done. Also got a bubble wand and tweeter which I'll be laying around for my dream town and started up donations for my hammock.


----------



## seigakaku

I completed the train station upgrade yesterday, I haven't played much today since I had a lot of studying to do so!!


----------



## floofyunicorn

I finished my wall of trees and hydrangeas near the train tracks. Also seriously started on my rose hybrids instead of letting them grow wherever they darn please.


----------



## Goshi

I got Pietro, Muffy, Broccolo, and Cookie to move into my town randomly. I'm so excited for Pietro to come in tomorrow!


----------



## OlivineCity

I just got a 100% approval rating to become mayor. I just started playing. Rodney moved in today. Cute hamster.


----------



## Ichigo.

I plot reset for my next random villager (no specific personality pattern even though I thought it'd be uchi) and I got Freya! The wolves are so pretty. She's in an ~okay~ spot but I was too lazy to keep resetting since there wasn't an obvious pattern; it would've taken forever to land a dreamie and who knows what spot they would've been in. I had to TT so now she's unpacking, woo!


----------



## drumknott

Passed my fourth fashion check (after a bit of dextrous TTing). Shop rebuild starts tomorrow.


----------



## goey0614

I have built another street lamp in front of my house, and I'm waiting Jacob ladder to pop out also :]


----------



## Sawdust

Removed most of the paths because I realized that they just make my town look blocky and weird. Also paid off a bell PWP through a trip to the island.


----------



## Leela

I payed for a new lamppost.
I found lots of new hybrids.
And I got the Beautiful Town Ordinance


----------



## Archangel

managed to breed more jacob's ladders, worked on clearing my massive debt (curse you, Tom Nook) and got Erik's picture!


----------



## moonchu

finished all of the jokes in my joke book.


----------



## Lilac-Town

Shook some trees, watered the flowers in my hybrid garden, and had Amelia over to visit


----------



## Camillion

Watching these two idiots skip around singing DJ K.K <3

I always wondered what would happen. He said I put a lotta thought into it ;w;


----------



## candiedapples

New 'do at Shampoodles, which opened today! I also had my first cup of coffee at The Roost. Took me forever to figure out where to put it! Tutu's birthday party was today! I added to my encyclopedia. The highlight of my day was adopting Bob from a kind person on here.


----------



## MayorAriella

Finally got the cafe and paid it off  Also discovered I'm at a new friendship level with Katt  Getting closer to the picture yayyy!


----------



## B e t h a n y

I haven't played today... Yet


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I traded someone for Kabuki, one of my absolute favorite Crankies, and a dream villager of mine! It means giving up on a giveaway, and possibly an opportunity for other dreamies, but I didn't have a Cranky (my favorite personality type), so it's totally worth it!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Doing my daily chores of shaking trees, fossils and money rock hunting when I noticed someone is moving in...

and it was Merengue! Jump for Joy one of my dreamies!


----------



## Ichigo.

donated a number of fish to the museum! and i caught a king salmon, but that was much easier than i expected.


----------



## Sidewalk

Donated a salmon, prevent Hazel from moving and got Poppy Pic!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finally got dirt on Gwen. Croque wanted me to give her a present, so I agreed. It was a citrus tee, that looked horrible on her. I said so as well. She gave me a cherry.
I returned to Croque, and he said this:
"It's not the clothes' fault! The best clothes can look bad on the worst model! GAHAHA!"


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

Final trees are planted and now I re arranged my room!  

I'm not a huge fan of the sweets wall paper and flooring.  I might work on some custom stuff.  Also, I finished another fall dress today!  (gonna post a fall-fashion-line up in the beginning of octover)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, I just finished the fire hydrant project for my town. I put it near Portia's house so she'd have a place to pee, but SHE DIDN'T EVEN SHOW UP FOR THE CEREMONY! At least I finally got Gwen to move out.


----------



## Delphine

Not much in Kibicity today (I stopped playing in BourgVœu because I have less time T^T), arranged some flowers, did favors for my villagers, tried to get to know Soleil better (a little disappointed about her, but I'm pretty sure she'll grow on me), tried to quick Coco out by TTing a little >>' Also made some plans for landscaping my town a little. And decided to build the Resetti Center! Also Hamphrey is in Main Street which is making me really sad ;-; Still 11 villagers to cycle out, yeepee...


----------



## Ichigo.

i finally caught/donated a coelacanth!! i also decided to let daisy go and she's now in boxes. it was really difficult because she was one of my original villagers, but i need someone new and a bit more exciting. i'll miss her though ;~;


----------



## Tikikata

Paid off the Fortune-Telling spot on main street and almost paid off the next upgrade for my house. =)


----------



## Born2BWild

Spam-talked Gigi so she'll get out of town sooner, found out Mac will be moving on the 23rd, and caught the final fish for my museum (mitten crab).


----------



## Amissapanda

_Finally_ got Avery to tell me that he's moving out. He's literally not asked to leave even once in the year + some odd months that I've had the game.

Also, achieved my diving master badge!


----------



## Torra

Today was the most eventful day ever.
I found one of my dreamies, Kiki, at the campsite. The charades game was so easy I didn't even need the internet to help.
Then I spent an extra hour making sure her house was in a nice spot.
Then Cole told me he was going to leave, I was sad but he's not one of my dream villagers. 
Then I registered for the bell tree forum. Now here I am.
I just got the game, aswell as the entire 3ds last month!


----------



## remiaphasia

I spent my entire biological psychology class plot resetting and I finally got Muffy! And her house is lined up perfectly with my other new villagers. Resetting was actually a pretty good idea lol.


----------



## mogyay

nothing much but i noticed olaf is moving in ;_; wonder who voided him to me sigh


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I landscaped my town a bit and fixed some of my paths. They still look kinda weird to me though. (As in, the way it is arranged)


----------



## Ras

Didn't accomplish nuttin', but it's weird that I've had a heavy rain all day.  It didn't let up a single time I went in, from 6am until now, which is almost 5am.


----------



## P.K.

Finally paid off the stone tablet and for once it was actually my villagers and I just had to donate 70 bells. 
Mira asked to move out and managed to get someone to adopt her.


----------



## meo

Just came back from a long hiatus. Haven't played since July 25th.
So mostly just talked to all my neighbors whom remarked on how long I've been gone. Got Katt some medicine since she's sick.  That's about it. :3 Picked some weeds but since I have beautiful ord. there weren't many.


----------



## Luna_Solara

In the last week Phineas has given me the Refurbishing Master badge (gold), Gardening Specialist Badge (gold) and the Fish Encyclopedia badge (silver)!


----------



## nammie

Continued working on making my beach look presentable, and after planting a bunch of palm trees Phineas finally gave me the gold gardener badge!! I planted so many on my alt. character that I got silver on that one already, so I thought I'd never get gold on my main ; u ;


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

After selling a couple oarfish and a tuna, a gyroid, a few gems, and some fruit to Re-Tail, I finally managed to have a total of 200,000 Bells! Next I'm aiming for 300,000!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finally managed to reach a milestone of reaching 400,000 Bells. I managed to build the campsite, and, for the first time in any of my save files, I also built the Reset Center. I may create another character to see what kinds of things Sonny and Don say after resetting. Don't tell them I said that, though. ;3


----------



## floofyunicorn

I finally got my rooms cleaned up and two museum exhibits set up. I'm super happy with the northern room, it's exactly what I had envisioned in a coffee shop. I also sent Marshal like 10 denim shirts hoping to get him to wear one again.


----------



## dragonair

*Amethyst:*
Worked on my natural paths some more.
Got Wolfgang's signature.
Told Bunnie that she's in my town for the rest of her life.

*Moondust:*
Got Whitney, Lucky, and Flurry.
Started moving all my white flowers to the beach.
Got Shampoodle's and Kick's.
Got T&T Mart.
Got the QR machine.
Got a mannequin.
Got all the accessories and clothes for the twins.
Also got them hair cuts.
Got signatures for Club LOL.

Pretty productive day in Moondust~ c:


----------



## abcd1233

I stalked Agent S for about an hour trying to get her to finally recommend the Fairy Tale Bridge... only to be stalked in return by Deli who took the opportunity to recommend the Modern Bridge. I do not like the modern bridge.


----------



## mayor_zoe

I've managed to settle on my final villager list (means moving out Stitches, but it must be done) and I decided to switch up my house's exterior. c: 

Oh! Kid Cat finally requested the Instrument Shelter, so I paid that off too. ❤


----------



## danceonglitter

I caught a moray eel for Lolly, let Freya come to my house, went to the island and did the elite market price bug tour till I had over 400 medals again (I'd fallen after buying a few treasure chests, haha) and donated two new diving catches to Blathers. I also managed to raise my bells to 88 mil after catching some bugs and fish earlier


----------



## Wildroses

I did this yesterday, but I still want to brag about finally capturing a scorpion. I wasn't even looking, of course. It was kind of funny actually. I was walking along with my fishing rod so it didn't get aggressive and ended up winding around my legs like a cat for ten seconds. I had to wait for it to stop rubbing against my legs and move away so I could net it properly.


----------



## Amissapanda

Got a new dress design created, made some bells, and saw a double rainbow this afternoon. : ) All in all, a pretty nice day.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It was Fuchsia's birthday today and as you can see,she might have had a few too many glasses of punch.Party guest Spork passed out in a heap shortly after this screenshot was taken.


----------



## remiaphasia

100% approval rating! yay.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I visited Resetti for the third time, and he was DANCING.


----------



## BetaChorale

I gave away Rolf to someone who loves him, paid off a drinking fountain, and EARNED a golden can!!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I participated in the Bug-off and got some bells.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Eugene is moving in tomorrow (has a plot). I adopted Lobo from a kind person who was cycling. I won 1st place at the bug-off with a meazly BEE. Got me some bells too! plan to go shopping here... thanks to Mari


----------



## JazzyTheMan

I achieved one of my favorite villagers Rosie moving in! That was totally unexpected and real sweet!


----------



## goey0614

I got badge of Ms Sandman ^^ and Skye sent me her picture~


----------



## Candy83

I'm redoing paths in Applewin and whipping it into better shape in terms of walking through the town more comfortably. I did a Giveaway yesterday for Lucky, and I am looking at areas to plan the placement his replacement slot. (A replacement villager won't happen too quickly. I'm personally wanting it to be Biskit. But I'm not ready yet.) This would serve as a better location. And I'm reducing my fruit trees (non-native ones) from nine to six each of the likes of durians, lemons, persimmons, etc. (This doesn't factor the bamboo; but those are also getting reduced.) I am also reconsidering the park area for what to feature there.


----------



## Manzanas

SeraphicOrder said:


> I won 1st place at the bug-off with a meazly BEE.


Ohh, nice, I gotta try that! Cesar, of all people, is winning with a 63-point Walking Stick.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I sold five golden stags, nine horned elephants, and two horned hercules, getting 156,000 Bells. Not too shabby, if I do say so myself.


----------



## drumknott

I finally got my hands on the Lovely bed when I won a prize in the Bug-Off.


----------



## Lars

won 2nd place in the bug off with a monarch butterfly ( 65 points ) lost to chester ( whom i hate ) he had a mantis ( 65 points )
not that i really care cause i wanted 2nd or 3rd place ( to get the trophy for my museum )

got the gold bug caching net.

and really stressing out cause i have 19600 turnips to sell in less than 5 and a half hours ( 200+ in price please )
that's when in my country clock hits 6AM Sunday.


----------



## nekosync

Managed to get Coco to move in, and I did some nice landscaping around her house and in some other parts of town.


----------



## Drake7891

I managed to go around and water all the flowers for once XD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Well, it was actually yesterday, but:

-Finished paying off Earth's house.
-Started my top room.
-Got Pashmina.


----------



## Squirtle Squad

I watered all of my flowers. That's an accomplishment for me because I'm usually too lazy to do it. But I'm trying to get tons of rose hyrbids.


----------



## goey0614

Let go of Skye and adopted Hopper from campsite.


----------



## Gizmodo

Started my town a few days ago 
paid off 2 mortgages, built my first PWP
adopted Hamlet, Zucker & a few minutes ago Flurry


----------



## floofyunicorn

Won the bug-off! Aside from that, I watered my flowers in hopes of getting more hybrids and went to see Ed as he's in boxes today.


----------



## Amissapanda

Managed to take top place in the Bug-Off within fifteen minutes. I feel bad for the villagers sometimes when watching them try to catch things. I also made back the money I spent last night. And I'm one day closer to Avery leaving! ...Not that I dislike him or anything, but I need him out to make room for one more dreamie. Oh, and I got more black lilies and purple pansies, too! Took awhile, but they're finally breeding a bit.


----------



## Camillion

Haven't even gotten my first Ladder yet! I was just seeing how far I needed to go.. Guess not too far?! I'm almost done, maybe gonna add a few plants, metal bench, and some other projects as they come~


----------



## Alyx

In Mew I stopped O'Hare from moving out and did some gardening.
In Pokey I cycled out a few villagers, did gardening and gave medicine to Stinky so he would get better.


----------



## Stitched

Finished my campsite area!


----------



## useyourdrill

I finally found a QR code for a path that looks decent with the current colour of grass. I was really unhappy with how my town looked for the past week or so.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I just did my usual digging of fossils and checking the stores. I'm extremely tired from a long day so I knew I wasn't going to really accomplish anything when I started up the game. It was all I could manage before I had to turn it off cause I was getting so tired of it all xp


----------



## remiaphasia

I spent a solid five and a half hours plot resetting, only to end up with Quillson. Not that I don't enjoy Quillson! He's adorable haha, but I was hoping for Biskit and finally gave up. Oh well! I finally have a smug that I like! Now I just need an adorable lazy.


----------



## Kiyasama

I won the bug tournament! First Place


----------



## Camillion

*cries*
That only took 500000 times


----------



## secretlyenvious

I hate plot resetting, but today I managed to land Goldie in the perfect place after just 4 tries.


----------



## DaCoSim

I finally plotted Chrissy!!! Yay! 3 more to go and I can clean up my town!!!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I hit my first rock with my newly acquired silver shovel and they spurt out ores. yeah! I knew it was a good decision to buy one early here in TBT.

I also adopted one of my dreamies from @justice. I LOVE STITCHES. thank you so much.

I also went shopping for villager pictures. I got Marshal, Fauna, Apple, Bob, Paula and one other. I plan on making a hall of fame for villager pics in my museum.

thanks to TBT I accomplished all this. And I only played the game in 3 days. (I cant PWP yet just got 100% rating today. I dont even have the island yet..but tomorrow probaly because I talked to tortimer this morning)


----------



## remiaphasia

Camillion said:


> *cries*
> That only took 500000 times
> View attachment 68959



Congratulations! That's the hardest thing!


----------



## moonchu

lmao that picture is hilariously triumphant.


----------



## HoennMaster

Obtained Dreamie #7 Getting closer.


----------



## Bravedart

Almost finished a room!


----------



## okun0ichio

Cleared out and organised my mayor and alt's closets and used their basements as dumping grounds. My mayor's basement is actually a creepy storage of heads now. My alt's house is becoming like some furniture showcase and I don't care any more. Gave back all the furniture in re-tail to their respective owners and clogged up the slots with yellow pansies priced at 999,999 bells. Built a bench for the sake of perfect town.


----------



## Pokemanz

Got the Golden Net from Nat finally.

But then I apparently picked up Boone from a void. I can't dreamie hunt until I kick him out.


----------



## CuteKatie

gt 10 baskets of perfect fruit and sold them at my town I AM RICH!


----------



## Fawning

I'm making a lot of progress on my town now and i'm really happy about it. It's starting to look good! Just need a villager to actually suggest PWPs for once >___>


----------



## FiveGran

Been very busy in real life so not much time devoted to my towns.  Caroline asked yet again to move so she was allowed to which gave me room for the suspension bridge that was needed in that part of town.  Mayor Jewel invited Caorline to move to Gem Isle which she happily accepted.  So where did she put her house?  Right smack dab next to Mayor Jewels's house.  She took out all the hybrids and a beautiful water path.  She scrunched her house between the wall and the house.  I would have thought there would not have been room to do so but I found out differently.  It made me so mad that I deleted the entire town because I knew it would take forever for her to move.   Jewel is now the mayor of Blue Bay.  It is a cute town and actually a better layout.  

Rasher moved into cat Cove and he put his house in a good spot.  Also have added the geyser and the water fountain.


----------



## badcrumbs

I finally finished impressing Gracie, giving me the final shop upgrade! I don't like having a lot of clothing in my inventory, so it will be nice to get rid of the various themed outfits I had just lying around waiting for her. I also just had a dreamie move in (Hamphrey) and he picked an absolutely perfect spot! Very pleased


----------



## Lepidoptera

Redecorated three out of my four rooms for October/Halloween. Still thinking of what to do with the fourth room.
Told Bones not to move again. Created a third new character. Accidentally killed a few roses.


----------



## spCrossing

I got K.K.'s pic.


----------



## floofyunicorn

I caught a few fish that I was missing from my encyclopedia. Still missing the salmon though...and September is coming to an end.


----------



## Kaboombo

managed to play acnl with the top screen completely black due to my broken 3ds


----------



## candiedapples

Quick recap of the weekend - got my weeding badge from helping out somebody on the forum! Stopped Bob, one of my dreamies, from moving! Started my job at the Roost Cafe. Plus, I bought and received some great furniture and stuff from the forum, including sloppy set pieces!!


----------



## moonchu

whitney gave me her picture


----------



## TehyaFaye

I caught a King Salmon and a Scorpion! Also got my first Uchi villager moving in tomorrow - Sylvia. Not the Uchi I was hoping for (Cherry), but she picked a nice spot so I'm not complaining. I can always move her out later if she doesn't grow on me.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Tangy claimed her spot in my town thanks to lav for letting me adopt her. She is the town hermit as her house is far away from my other villagers. Got to adopt Ankha for a cheap price. Now i have 10 villagers and waiting for my non dreamies to move out. Looking at bruce anicotti bud and eugene.


----------



## FiveGran

Got the water fountain in Cat Cove and the police station in Blue Bay.  Never did get the police station in Gem Isle so I'm happy I demolished that town.  No regrets at all.  Cat Cove is beautiful and makes me happy each time I log on there


----------



## CaptainCrunch

I got Zell the deer to move into my town from the campsite! I'm so excited to have him move in!


----------



## moonchu

made a fool of myself on the forums, will never attempt to correct anyone ever again.
as for my town~

i last posted about whitney giving me her picture. now she asked to move today, to which i said . . . nope. i changed my ordinance from beautiful to night owl so that tomorrow i can start making golden roses. i replaced some bushes with some perfect trees because i'm tired of the limit restrictions. also trying to befriend greta so hard that she leaves my town.


----------



## spCrossing

captain_katie said:


> whitney gave me her picture


ARGH...
Lucky you...


----------



## Swiftstream

o _ o I haven't done anything in my town...
Then I again I haven't played AC very often...


----------



## floofyunicorn

I think I finally got the last hydrangea planted in my tree/bush row. For some reason there's one spot where it refuses to grow, so I chopped down the two trees beside it and replanted them with the bush. Maybe it will actually work this time. I also completed my path and lined it with flowers to Merengue's house since she just moved in today.


----------



## molas

I'm finally in 2014, and if a trade goes well, I'll be able to finish lining my paths with bushes today.


----------



## Vizionari

Stopped Maple from leaving, and went to Cranston's birthday to celebrate


----------



## Born2BWild

Said goodbye to Mac before he moves out tomorrow, and donated the jolly painting to the museum.

Oh, and I celebrated someone's birthday with them in their town. Had a very fun time.


----------



## moonchu

sp19047 said:


> ARGH...
> Lucky you...



i'm sure she'll give you one sometime soon.

or if i ever get an extra i can gib you.


----------



## Pokemanz

Daisy told me she's moving on Sunday! I told her to go, but I feel bad for not talking to her as much as I should have. She's really grown on me.

I also completed my Modern set upstairs and made more progress in my museum's classroom exhibit! I'm also only one piece away from completing my kitchen exhibit once and for all!


----------



## Amissapanda

I got Julian moved in. A very nice person on this forum offered him, and he's pretty much my last dreamie (aside from Maple and Tia, but I don't have room for them with a ten villager limit). He's plotted in the same spot of the villager that left, too, so he fits right into my town. 

I also managed to breed more black lilies, so I can now give some to my friend who has been wanting them. And I finally managed to get Fang to change out of Diana's shirt.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uhh...Gave Rudy a speed bag(sounds like drug paraphernalia)....Joey asked me to deliver a gift to Bree..it was a coconut of all things....she was not impressed......Diana sold me some ridiculously expensive wallpaper....I caught a Tiger butterfly for Beau...started dismantling my kitchen room...sold a military uniform to Hamphrey...bought something from Gaston but can't remember what it was...said hello to Pippy...Mayor Gilda visited and picked up a jade plaid tee to give to Cranston for his birthday.....ahh..the usual stuff.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finally got K.K. Slider's pic!


----------



## Lars

Placed items around town in order to "force" villagers to move in in certain places.


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H:
_ nan came over to visit
_ mira gave me a real calm painting so i gave it to the museum
_ picnic blanket has been paid off
_ windmill was placed in a bad spot so i demolished it Q^Q my bells.
_ gave punchy a perfect cherry.


----------



## Camillion

Got a Cornucopia from Franklin and still resetting 2 and WW


----------



## MagicalCat590

Finally placed the Reset Center in my town, even though I don't reset. I just want Resetti's pic.


----------



## hiimsenpai

i finally got a blue rose to grow in my town and also got the golden watering can


----------



## Rarr01

I did a lot of town planning  Super excited to get requests for the pwps i want


----------



## MayorKale

I was able to get the Gold Watering Can and also moved in Molly, one of my dreamies :3 
Really nice day over here at SunnyOak!


----------



## floofyunicorn

I watered my hybrids and happily found that the hydrangea I planted yesterday is growing well. Was a slow day for me in AC.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I cut down some pine and cedar trees without any space north of them so I'm less likely to get stung by bees while shaking trees. They've been replaced with foreign fruits, so this also gives me a little bit of extra income.  I also planted a perfect orange orchard in my sister's town now that she has 9 villagers, so hopefully those all grow in well.


----------



## badcrumbs

Best thing today: Prince finally gave me his picture! So psyched.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I caught the scorpion last night, and a tarantula today!


Come on, Spinny! I bet 500 Bells on you! No way you're losing on me!


----------



## Nunnafinga

badcrumbs said:


> Best thing today: Prince finally gave me his picture! So psyched.








This one?


----------



## badcrumbs

Nunnafinga said:


> This one?



Close! This one:


----------



## moonchu

AFTER MONTHS AND MONTHS OF BREEDING I FINALLY GREW MY OWN BLUE ROSE!


----------



## Princess Macaron

Merengue moved in! Then Julian suggested another awful pwp Dx


----------



## badcrumbs

badcrumbs said:


> Close! This one:



I couldn't help myself ....


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

With my luck of golden stags being Re-Tail's premium item, selling three of them got me enough money to finish funding the classic police station! I'm doing better at this game than I thought I would!


----------



## Hyasynth

There was this annoying spot next to a bridge where every new move-in insisted on placing their plot, which I finally rectified by plopping a Street Lamp right in the middle of it. I really should have done that sooner, would have saved me a lot of grief.

I got Antonio aligned perfectly next to Zell on the first try after that, and now I'm working on Bonbon. I'd like to align her next to Shari, but I don't think the game is going to let me because that spot is a little too close to the river.

Update: NEVERMIND, MY GAME IS JUST STUPID.


----------



## haku23

I got my first purple rose and an orange cosmos!  I've also got two orange roses now so hopefully I can get more colours!


----------



## Nunnafinga

badcrumbs said:


> I couldn't help myself ....



Heh!
Hmmm....I think Prince the video game frog and Prince the musician/actor/love guru are about the same height.

Oh,yeah....Pinky the Non Picture Giving Peppy Panda.........gave me her picture.


----------



## floofyunicorn

Not much. I was lazy today. I caught a few fish, visited with Bones when he invited me to see his house this afternoon and that was it. I did decide to change the HHA theme for my house. I'm really not a fan of the exterior/interior review. I like to be eclectic.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I accomplished being totally freaked out because one of my villagers (Pierce) told me they saw a stranger at the station and that we might be getting a new neighbor. I recently had a camper, and I told my sister that I didn't want her, but for a brief moment I thought she forgot! I TT'd a month into the future and loaded up with a new character, but thankfully it seems as though Pierce was just talking about the guy who's currently unpacking. Whew!


----------



## Camillion

My FIRST DAY in Twinleaf is a bad luck day. Wat. Also plot reset for lil Bunnie boo.


----------



## Ichigo.

someone new was finally moving in after I let daisy move away and from Lionel's plot yesterday, I could only assume/hope it would be a smug villager. I turned on my game preparing myself for a long day of resetting, and the very first plot was marshal's!! he's been my top dreamie since I first found out that dreamies existed lmao. he plotted down behind my house/next to ankha's. I had to move the nearby bridge around a bit but omg I'm so happy. did a little time traveling back and forth and now he's officially moved in. good day!


----------



## oranje

I did a huge trade with someone else to get a few items that I wanted and I organized my house. Now I'm off to earn some bells on the island!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got the third item for my main room of my house: a lovely love seat!


----------



## haku23

Paid off my cafe today and planted some more trees. Very strenuous stuff, obviously.


----------



## Kitsey

I caught a scorpion!!! I had never even SEEN one in my old town, but today I was in a huge area of open space and I guess I just got really lucky!

I also finally got to pay the down payment on my house....... why does Nook's have to close at 8 o'clock?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I got my _fourth_ Kid Cat pic. How many pics is he going to give? -.-


----------



## floofyunicorn

Not a thing. Tried to catch a salmon and...didn't get it. Ok, I did just manage to catch a Gar and a soft shell turtle.


----------



## mayor_zoe

Right now I have someone visiting me constantly so I can get the train station upgrade. I'm flailing with excitement. ❤︎ So while all of that is going on, I've been rearranging flowers and finally dealing with my overgrown mess of a hybrid farm on my beach. 

I think I may try some fishing too... my fishing index is definitely lacking (while I just need 2 more bugs for Sept).


----------



## MayorKale

I managed to become debt free _and_ get one of my dreamies to move in, Pietro! I couldn't stop smiling!


----------



## okun0ichio

I built my 4th bench for a total of 9 pwps and planted 19 peach trees, tt-ed to the next day and saw a jacob's ladder on the main screen! I achieved perfect town status yeah!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Just built another PWP.

I really should catch up with my fishing, but I'm just too lazy and can't be bothered.


----------



## Trickilicky

I finally got the gold savers badge today! Really pleased


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> I finally got the gold savers badge today! Really pleased



Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## Trickilicky

ADanishMuffin said:


> Congratulations on your achievement!



Thanks very much! And I'm totally with you on being lazy about fishing..I don't know how I'll ever get the gold fishing badge, it's sooo boring


----------



## candiedapples

Kitsey said:


> I caught a scorpion!!! I had never even SEEN one in my old town, but today I was in a huge area of open space and I guess I just got really lucky!
> 
> I also finally got to pay the down payment on my house....... why does Nook's have to close at 8 o'clock?


HOORAY!! I just caught my first scorpion the other day too! I would always be too slow with the net before.

I also was able to sell my turnips yesterday at a really generous forum member's town yesterday, and catalogued some furniture. I also got motivated to expand my house some more, and add a bathroom.


----------



## RayOfHope

I restarted last night, and I'm finally getting through all the tutorials and beginning stuff.


----------



## Delphine

In Kibicity, O'Hare asked for some signatures, so I visited my cycling town to gather some and at the same time I worked on getting my weeding gold badge. When I gave the petition back to O'Hare, he rewarder me with his pic! I was so happy!


----------



## Tessie

I stopped Ankha from moving. it's so weird, she just moved to my town only like 2 weeks ago... wonder why she's in such a rush to leave u_u


----------



## Ichigo.

I moved flowers around to fill up some dirt patches and watered them. I also bugged the heck out of marshal because he was finally wandering around town. he and ankha had TWO arguments within an hour it was hilarious. and lastly, I caught a nibble fish and donated it, which I've been meaning to do for a while now.


----------



## oranje

Today Ava moved out from my town. I also reorganized my house and made a ton of bells from the island.


----------



## mayorofskyloft

I finally got Deidre to move in! I messed up with plot resetting though so I'm not thrilled with her placement, but it's not too bad. I'm just excited to have her! c:


----------



## floofyunicorn

I wished upon a star during the meteor shower! I also got some cute pictures and went to see K.K play. I'm preparing for T-Bone to leave on the 29th too.


----------



## R00T

I plot reset Lopez into the perfect spot and it only took 12 times


----------



## MagicalCat590

I celebrated the opening of the Coven police station, got an olive flounder for Ruby, gave Lucky a ravenpole (I really want to make his house look better, but I don't have the heart to take the dessert case away from him T.T), paid off some of the my house expansion, unlocked color contacts at Shampoodle's, and Eloise requested the hot spring PwP.


----------



## ladyblanche

I built a cute little hybrid/tree area around my park bench PWP, and made a ton of bells.


----------



## Xanarcah

Not necessarily something I did today, but...

I got my Gold Streetpass Badge! Fiiiiinally!


----------



## Vizionari

I let Francine move. I know she went to a great home. She sent me her picture today :')


----------



## Vizionari

And Poppy appeared on Main Street, on a more positive note


----------



## Alex_x27

Completed the sweets series


----------



## candiedapples

I worked on my house's bathroom/spa room some more, including having the toilet customized with silver ore! Also, I got a mermaid chair at the island, three pieces of the set down so far. I got another badge for catching bugs! Dr. Shrunk taught me how to sneeze!


----------



## rosabelle

Well for the past few days up to today I got Flurry to move in to a nice spot next to Merengue's house (supposed to be for Tia but oh well ), finally decided to build the modern police station!, Truffles is finally leaving and the spot for my campsite is back, Chester suggested the Lighthouse and is now being built *yay*, arranged all my flowers and did some landscaping~


----------



## Kitsey

candiedapples said:


> Dr. Shrunk taught me how to sneeze!


 I didn't even know that was one of the emotions he could teach! Congrats on your scorpion from a few days ago, too.

Congrats on the lighthouse, rosabelle! That's one of the PWPs I want most.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Not much; just got a couple of things done a few days ago:

-Got Lolly out of town and to her new owner.
-Got a female villager I want to keep.
-Finalised my paths
-Began to work on the 'park' area of town.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Not much.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I finally got the sewing machine at Able's and started making my paths... 

yeah!


----------



## DaCoSim

I FINALLY plotted peanut!!!! Only took like 10 days... Geez!!! One more to plot back in and I can clean up my town. Yay! Also, fuchsia finally suggested the trellis! So super excited!


----------



## Delphine

Coco finally left Kibicity! JOY! And she left me her pic. Aww... sorry little bunny. I will invite Apollo or Muffy from my cycling town now!


----------



## evoxpisces

I accomplished nothing today. Well I picked fruit and sold them for 30,000 Bells or so and put that money towards my Dream Suite. That's really about it though. All my fossils were duplicates so I put that money towards the Suite as well. I only just restarted on Sept 1 so I have a long way to go.


----------



## buggirl101

I payed off my second cobblestone bridge...and my museum expansion! Goodness knows that I've been waiting for that so I can build a Zelda, Mario, and Balloon exhibits...hm...I gave Freya back whatever it was that she lost. Anndd...my basement is about half-payed off.


----------



## Lovelylexi

I got my 100% mayor approval rating today.


----------



## Radda

Peewee is gone forevah


----------



## SoSu

Xanarcah said:


> Not necessarily something I did today, but...
> 
> I got my Gold Streetpass Badge! Fiiiiinally!



That is truly impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## Delphine

*Kibicity*
Plot resetted for Apollo, on the first reset it was one of the two spots I had in mind x) The other one will be for Muffy after Soleil has moved out. I TTed a little and got to know Apollo better, I *LOVE* him. Never thought I'd love him so much until I saw him in my cycling town, really glad I kept him! I'm liking Soleil a little more as well, but I can't wait for her to move out so I can invite Muffy to stay in my town forever :3 I landscaped my town a little, it now looks better in my opinion. My Mayor's Autumn/Winter look is also completely ready, so I'm happy I did that today.

*BourgVoeu*
Played a little, it was April Fool's Day so I got tons of pics, yay!


----------



## Nyxia

*Keiros*
I sorted out some of my old furniture.  Because I have multiple characters it means I have lots of copies of dlc items and I do a lot of trading so I end up with lots of items I don't want/need.  I am currently sorting out the spares that I have so I can sell them here.  I also paid off one of my characters loan (it was only 39,800 bells, but he's never played)  Also, I'm sorting out the furniture in my mayors home so that it corresponds to their home theme which is fairytale. Time to get some points yo'.


----------



## Trickilicky

Congrats to everyone for their achievements recently! It's so nice that even after nearly 16 months, so many people still actively play ACNL and enjoy it! I'm counting down the hours til Pokemon ORAS of course, heh ^_^

Anyways, I recently deleted and recreated my two mule characters...this took days as they had full mansion expansions, 6 full rooms each, and full inventories..omg it was nightmarish! My town has only just stopped looking a junk heap! But I'm glad I did it, as I now have a bunch of rare stuff I can trade with, and I have two cool new neighbours to hold all my stuff and patterns yey! Also, I decided to make them Pokemon for fun ^^


----------



## Amalthea

Today was the grand opening of my T&T Emporium! Sooo excited. Now the only shop I have to unlock is Katrina's! I bought some of Gracie's pricey items. I've never seen the Gracie section of T&T Emporium before... sooo fancy @___@


----------



## MagicalCat590

Destroyed a bridge (last night), built a tire toy to get started on the Coven Public Playground, paid off my second alt character's house and gave her a makeover, learned the love emoji from Shrunk, and Grizzly suggested the Zen bell.


----------



## Beachland

Got a suggestion to build the stone tablet, finally another pwp. Also I paid off my loan and am slowly working my way towards having a mansion. Tomorrow the Nook store will be closed and I'll only be one remodel away from the final version.


----------



## DaCoSim

Finally finished cleaning up my town after replotting my last baby! Now I just gotta do all the upgrades on my 4th character and I can finally update my da!!! Also caught the char!!!!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

i accomplished growing several money treez


----------



## juzjo

got a suggestion to build a yield sign to make it even a better town, finished paying off the bridge, built the police station, remodel the town hall and flower clock added to PWP, and finally got the perfect town status without using the perfect town ordinance and now need to maintain it for 14 days and accidentally press B and destroyed the flower.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finally funded the Roost! All I need is TIY, the Emporium, and the Fortune Telling shop, and I got everything!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I finally got the suggestion for the zen garden today. And I finished the video television pwp....which I think is really cool


----------



## Delphine

Got another pic of O'Hare, joy! Apart from that, not much


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I found my original copy of New Leaf after a year of it being missing and condemned as stolen :') 
My perfect town is back and still as perfect as ever!!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## Crucifigo

I got a suggestion for a flower garden today, I think from Peanut or someone like that. I was hoping someone would suggest that soon, but first I have to pay off my Stonehenge. Not sure what I was thinking investing in something _that _expensive.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Caught my remaining 2 fish.
Caught my last deep sea creature.
Donated all of them to finish my museum.
Now I'm gonna TT ahead to the fishing tourney to get my last golden tool.


----------



## Lovelylexi

I made 2,000 bells off a beehive with the flea market.


----------



## Trickilicky

Finally finished off my two alt characters houses! Worked so hard this week on it, I lurrrve decorating  I made costumes for each alt at Able's, and dressed them up as their respective Pokemon *coughs*so sad*coughs*, thennnn I updated my DA ^_^


----------



## honeymoo

plot resetting for fauna finally finished at like 6am this morning lmao. 
couldn't get her to the place i wanted her but then she plotted in a really good spot and i have a vision for it!


----------



## ellabella12345

cleaned up my town a bit so theres no rubbish C:


----------



## DaCoSim

Finally caught the king salmon!!!! Also went up a couple of days and expanded my 4th character's house some more! 13 more expansions and I can update my da!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I found my original copy of New Leaf after a year of it being missing and condemned as stolen :')
> My perfect town is back and still as perfect as ever!!! I'm so happy!!



SOOO happy for you!  You must have been heart broken when it went missing. Glad your town is still in good shape!


----------



## nard

Organized some flowers, finished a street lamp, and made my own cut-out standee~


----------



## thathumanthing

I finally figured out how to plot reset and Naomi is finally moving!!


----------



## SheepToucher

I finally found a path design I like and started working on my layout.  Just got it in front of my house. 

I did a few tours on the island and got enough flowers for my garden in front of my house.

Stopped Scoot from moving out.

Just a few little things


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I managed to catch the last fish I needed  -- save one, which is all the way in January -- and the last bug I needed!
But Blathers didn't say I completed my bug collection in the museum...I wonder which bugs I might have forgotten to give him; I wonder if there's an easy way to check...


----------



## moonchu

today in 307H :
_ continuing to breed roses
_ spoke with jack, bought some halloween stuff as i'll continue to do throughout october
_ find out felicity finally replaced her stupid giant fish with a custom lovely bed
_ gave her a bird house as a replacement for her aqua tee because too lazy to order more lovely stuff
_ gave rudy a perfect apple since he asked for 'fruit'
_ nothing spectacular overall


----------



## Princess

Still plot resetting for Julian
It's been three days...


----------



## Vizionari

adopted a dreamie, Rosie <3 going to have to plot reset her tomorrow, though.
that means only one more dreamie to achieve!


----------



## Camillion

Started Toy Day prep in Area9 and adopted Rasher in Twinleaf ovo


----------



## SeraphicOrder

katie is in my town again today. which was weird because I sent her to another town yesterday and gave me her picture today.

i installed the zen garden today too... which was cool 

bruce will be in boxes tomorrow... so i will be looking for my dreamies Marshal and Diana soon... sob sob


----------



## Ayaya

Reset my town and I went with the first map I'm happy with, and got pretty good villagers as a result! I Have Pekoe, Mallary, Bianca, Bruce, and Goose as starters. The town is named Hope because it's full of my hope for the future (lol) working on paying my loan and getting the tools right now!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Not much. I gave Kid Cat some medicine. Though I am still playing at the moment so I'll probably post again if something majot happens.


----------



## SoSu

I am building and destroying bridges in my town. It's a fine map, but my river bends in all the wrong places.


----------



## Lepidoptera

Got and plot reset street pass Bunnie into a suitable area.
Talked to all the villagers I could find.


----------



## Cudon

Got even more of pwps I don't need. I've been pwp resetting for a month now. jesus


----------



## molas

I'm approaching April, which is my birthday month and which means I'll be five months away from being on the correct date. Also, I'm getting close to finishing redecorating Jacques' house. He invited me over just now so I can get rid of his other sleek sofa and put in the modern one, so he'll have two.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just got Prince out of town today! 

Now I just need to fix the campsite area and get two new villagers so no more damage can be done.


----------



## Delphine

Got *another* pic of O'Hare! This guy just won't stop giving them to me hehe ~ Also TTed a little to try to get Soleil out... didn't work out. I guess I still need to do more tasks for her!


----------



## Trickilicky

Got some really awesome trades done today, feeling very happy with my new stuff right now *crosses a few items off wishlist*


----------



## MagicalCat590

Celebrated the opening the first bench in town, placed and paid off another bench, bought another mask, and Kiki suggested the garbage can PwP.


----------



## DaCoSim

I replotted a pwp in a nicer place, worked on sone landscaping, and upgraded my 4th character's house a couple of times. Still catching up to present day. Trying to go 2-3 days every day to get back and upgrading 4th house each time. It's 9/18 in birdsong.


----------



## Ichigo.

Cheri pinged me to move, yay! I also just did some basic chores and requests.


----------



## Camillion

Still campsite resetting. You think on day 2 of the campsite being built it'd be easier but nooooo... All my buddies from Area9 want to vacation xc


----------



## LambdaDelta

making a bigger mess

〜ｈｏｏｒａｙ〜


----------



## stitchmaker

Completed the snow family with one wrong.  Snowmama wasn't happen that her bottom was on top of her head.


----------



## Delphine

Got Soleil out of my town  That was fast, I'm so happy! I then adopted Muffy from my cycling town and plot resetted for her, she's not in the precise spot I had decided but she's like three spaces apart from it, and her house it still on the same line as Chester's and Ankha's so I'm super happy!! Can't wait to see her walk around my town ~


----------



## Vizionari

Plot reseted Rosie, thought it would take forever, but it only took 45 minutes! Rosie is officially moved in now


----------



## Camillion

Got a gorgeous sofa from the fashion check eeeeeeee ^3^


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Finally adopted one of my dreamies, Diana... I paid good TBT for her but I dont care since I love her to bits. hopefully she puts her house in a nice area because I dont plot reset.

I got my Ice set today too! Im really happy but It does look girly and I feel like Elsa.

I also got my Museum 2nd floor too! 

exhibit 1: villager pics
exhibit 2: Katie gulliver and pascal items
exhibit 3: Nintendo Items
exhibit 4: other collectibles


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I arranged my flowers. It actually took me like an hour or two.

Now, I have to decide whether or not to have every type of flower in my town, because I think that cosmos, lilies, and violet look kind of ugly, but I digress.


----------



## Trickilicky

ADanishMuffin said:


> I arranged my flowers. It actually took me like an hour or two.
> 
> Now, I have to decide whether or not to have every type of flower in my town, because I think that cosmos, lilies, and violet look kind of ugly, but I digress.



With the flowers I don't like so much, I arrange a small patch of them somewhere that I don't see very often in town. For some reason I do feel the need to have every single type of flower in my town, even if I don't like them much!

This morning I have just managed to put all arrange all my spare items into a trade list, finally clearing my plaza. It's taken so long to get through it all, I can't believed how bad of a hoarder I am...I even had items stashed away in letters in the Post Office..yikes


----------



## Crucifigo

I accidentally bought 7 weeping figs from the catalog and now my rococo room is full of figs. Also Gigi is finally moving out. AHAHAHA, I'M FREE.


----------



## SoSu

Today I convinced Savannah to stay. She's my only neighbor and I think she pings me about something at least 30% of the time I start my game. I also removed an ugly shirt from Pompom's house and replaced it with her original Retro Fridge. I may get her house back in shape after all. I'm also working on the flowers around my cafe and fountain, nothing spectacular, but new flowers from villagers and spawning had made it a bit unruly. In my second town, I demolished a bridge, again. I'm very bad at visualizing how I will use the bridges, and nothing I've put in seems quite right yet. I think I've demolished the last 3 bridges I've tried.


----------



## Ichigo.

ankha sent me her picture in the mail! it was totally unexpected but it made me happy. other than that, I just did the usual. waiting for Cheri to finally move out.


----------



## MishMeesh

My favourite villagers threw a birthday party for me! (It's not my actual birthday, I'm a few months behind in the game and am trying to catch up to present time). It was the cutest thing to happen to me in a while. ^^

Expanded my basement, so now I only have one more expansion to go before my house is finished!


----------



## twisty

I got one of my dreamies and another super cool villager! I also set out more paths and got my mayor's fall look finished.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Freckles and Peaches moved into Komorebi today.
I am really happy and I hope they stick around for bit.


----------



## Lovelylexi

I bought my first house expansion and town ordinance!!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got Gala's picture, so I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## stitchmaker

Came back from pulling 70 weeds and found Mr. Badge guy.
Received the last weeding badge for the mayor.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Took 50k out of the ABD and filled my inventory with fruit to play games with the latest camper. Ended up selling most of the fruit for a nice price and got 18 items for my catalog, a couple being old favorites from my old town (Lotus Lamp!).


----------



## Manazran

Just finished my town pathing.I feel so relieved and happy right now lol.Now,time for PWP stuff.


----------



## Trickilicky

I'm off to bed now, but it was a great ACNL day for me! I did a ton of trades and met some neat people, and hopefully helped others cross a few things off their wishlist too ^_^ I also managed to get the god-awful pink bud tank out of Chester's house, woohooo! Hope everyone has a good weekend, in ACNL and the real world!


----------



## MagicalCat590

I celebrated the opening of Coven's first cutout standee and TIY, demolished the drinking fountain (I'm just moving it to a new spot), dug up Lucky's time capsule, and got the Kiddie exterior for my second alt character.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today I grew my first hybrid Red Rose! I've placed it in my home for safe keeping. I also stopped Beau from moving, and while I wasn't paying attention to the move date I think I cut that one pretty close. Thank you Sylvia for letting me know.


----------



## Vizionari

Whitney pinged to move! Now hopefully I can achieve my last dreamie soon


----------



## P.K.

I'm more than halfway through my cycling for Lopez and Maple! Just need 6 more villagers to go!


----------



## candiedapples

Planted a few more trees, and FINALLY got perfect town!  Hooray!! Flower clock, here I come!


----------



## Manazran

Just got all the fossils for the museum.So happy right now!


----------



## moonchu

Manazran said:


> Just got all the fossils for the museum.So happy right now!



congratulations 

i think i'm still waiting on two and it feels like i'll never finish it.

today the most significant thing i did was stop whitney from moving. . . again.


----------



## Radda

Nothing qqq


----------



## RayOfHope

Reached 10 villagers, and as soon as 3 of my starting villagers move out (Drift, Bertha, Portia) I'll move in my last 3 dreamies.

And I think it's a major accomplishment that Lily is in my town now, honestly. <3 I've missed her since the Gamecube days.


----------



## Ayaya

Got my 10th villager (who's also my dreamie) who placed her plot in the corner.... which I don't mind! The garden shop is also in construction so I can start stocking on saplings and cedar trees soon 

Gonna go drop by CT to find a night Island and lock myself there for some bug-hunting (since it's noon here)


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Adopted Monique for my second town and started up a third/cycling town called Carousel.


----------



## Trickilicky

Today is Tex's birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY! I went to his party and Genji was rocking out with him like a superstar. I gave Tex his birthday gift, I spoilt him with a tiger jacket this year, and he gushed like mad over it then put it straight on! It looks awesome on him ^_^ Last year on the advice of Thonky.com, I gave him a pair of funky glasses..he hated them but still to this day displays them in his room (he must wear them secretly when I'm not looking).


----------



## badcrumbs

Not necessarily in my town, but I had such a boring day at work that I made a spreadsheet for the ACNL events. Will be nice to have for the future in keeping track of all the event items and such. I'm so lame, but I love it.


----------



## Swiftstream

Nothing 'cuz I haven't played this game in over 2 months.


----------



## Ichigo.

Cheri's out. I filled that area where her plot used to be with flowers so the grass grows back quicker. Didn't do too much else.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I updated my out of place grass + flowers pattern with a proper grass pattern matching my actual grass. Different colors, naturally, but at least it's more in the AC style.


----------



## Kitsey

Caught a petaltail dragonfly and donated it to the museum. And to my great surprise I managed to pay off my first house payment, despite the lack of good fish and bugs in October, so I can go to the island tomorrow!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I achieved perfect town status today. I also got my first jacob ladders. I was so shocked because I only have a few PWPs. maybe because I own a lot of flowers....

my new diana got stitches catchphrase... it was so weird hearing her say stuffin'.. sob sob

eugene got merengue's chef outfit too. merengue is such a fashion trendsetter. she actually made ankha and stitches change into her chef's clothes too.. sheesh


----------



## FiveGran

Fushia moved from Cat Cove without any warning at all, not even from villager gossip.  Checked in my town of Blue Bay and see she has moved there.  I have never had a 10th villager  move in without invitation.  Guess she liked Mayor Jewel when she dropped by for a petition signing. Cat Cove is pretty much just maintenence as of now but am planning on upgrading Griffen's house to a B&B.  Mayor Diamond is adding the Spooky Series for this month.  It's cute.  
In Blue Bay, things are coming along nicely.  It is now a perfect town after adding The Roost.  I like this town as the villagers have their houses in good places (so far)  and there seems to be a lot of open space to work with.


----------



## meggiewes

I got my second refurbish badge yesterday. Other than that, nothing too big is going on in my town at the moment.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I went to plot reset my random 9th villager move in.  It went in the exact 3x3 spot the previous villager was in, on the first try, no resetting needed!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Well I've been remaking my town by laying paths. Made it so much easier now that I have the golden ax, so it made cutting down all my trees a much quicker process. Managed to pick up all the fruit and I've just been moving flowers as I lay down the paths since I have a ton of them.

Gonna be a super long process...


----------



## Yannick

I did some gardening and found several places to put my last three dreamies


----------



## Envelin

Marshal moved into Udachi!


----------



## Trickilicky

I woke up to a nice tbt message from a friend to say they got my an item from my wishlist, I'm so lucky! One step closer to perfecting my alt's house and completing my list ^_^ Now to share my good mood with my villagers and shower them in perfect fruit and junk.


----------



## Manazran

Just unlocked T.I.Y.Now to get past Gracie's fashion checks and T&T Emporium


----------



## Fandabidozi

Elmer put a Sloppy Sink up for sale. My second Sloppy item. Go Elmer!
Croque is in boxes, my second villager ever to move out. He's going to my alt town tho so he'll be looked after... for a while


----------



## Ayaya

Wanted to put down my path starting from today since I finally unlocked the QR machine, but I'm too tired to do it after I'm half-done cleaning my closet. At least I unlocked the Dream Suite, now I can visit other towns again heheheh.


----------



## Napoleonic

Finishing up decorating some of my houses.  Expanding another one to make it into a convenience store so I can use the 7-11 set a friend gave me.


----------



## Lovelylexi

Kicks store opened, Shrunk came to my town to set up Club LOL, I bought my first piece of mermaid furniture which I've been really excited about getting, a dreamie I got thanks to a member on here plotted their house in a nice spot, and I paid off my first PWP! All in all a great day for my town


----------



## skylarfrances

today so far i've just been working on setting down paths! i don't want to get too crazy yet because there's still a bunch of villagers i want to move out but i connected all of the shops, etc for now!


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today isn't done yet, but Sylvia pinged me to move! My sister's been wanting her, but I wasn't expecting her to decide to leave so early. I _did_ bury a pitfall seed behind my house which she inadvertently fell into, but I don't think that's related. I figured it'd be nice and out of the way back there. XD


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I got two villager pictures today, Diana's and Bree's! I feel so lucky~



Spoiler: Finally!


















Other than that, Bianca _finally_ decided to move out.


----------



## nekosync

ADanishMuffin said:


> I got two villager pictures today, Diana's and Bree's! I feel so lucky~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, Bianca _finally_ decided to move out.


Nice!


----------



## Lavender

Cleaned things up a bit, made some bells, and beat Skye at hide-and-seek :>


----------



## P.K.

Plot-resetted for Tammy and got her exactly where I wanted her. Got my Wealthy Bell Saver badge, paid off the zen garden, got new patterns for my town's zen area and I'm half-way through cycling for Beau.


----------



## XIII

BREE LEFT

...Now to get Queenie out (again). Then perhaps I can finally start to plan out my town landscape!


----------



## honeymoo

got the hot springs pwp paid off bright an early and then it was built 5 minutes later as i was up at 6 am lol.
also, went to isabelle and finally, for the fourth time my town is back to a perfect rating!! and i got a fourth jacob's latter.

as well, caught poppy on the beach, and we had some cute moments


----------



## Debra

Cleared out my museum storage rooms and sorted out all the gyroids I had there (100+). 

While walking outside, I noticed this huge fish in the river. Everybody knows, _if there's a big shadow in the river, it's a rare fish._
It was a *stringfish*! Only 1 more fish needed to complete the catalog >w<


----------



## LilD

While not entirely accomplished...yet, but I'm currently plot setting my dream villager, Roscoe!  I want to try and get him in a row with some other villager houses and make it nice and neat.  A few other members have villager houses aligned, I want to try to do it myself. 

Later on, I have some items to move between copies.  Get a bridge built for my first pvp in my new town. I need to Find a mango, if I have some time.  I have a lot to accomplish yay weekend.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Debra said:


> Cleared out my museum storage rooms and sorted out all the gyroids I had there (100+).
> 
> While walking outside, I noticed this huge fish in the river. Everybody knows, _if there's a big shadow in the river, it's a rare fish._
> It was a *stringfish*! Only 1 more fish needed to complete the catalog >w<



That will be quite an accomplishment


----------



## moonchu

honeymoo said:


> got the hot springs pwp paid off bright an early and then it was built 5 minutes later as i was up at 6 am lol.
> also, went to isabelle and finally, for the fourth time my town is back to a perfect rating!! and i got a fourth jacob's latter.
> 
> as well, caught poppy on the beach, and we had some cute moments
> View attachment 70912



POPPY IS SO CUTE.


----------



## skylarfrances

currently working on some landscaping and time traveling a bit to expand my house. so close to finished all of my upgrades! also trying to work on getting pinged so i can finally work on some new pwp! it's been forever since i've had any suggestions


----------



## skylarfrances

ugh so i've still been working on finding pwp things but every single ping has been about changing their catchphrases

guyssss staaahp


----------



## stitchmaker

Changed the trees in my two towns.  One in real time has a lot of cedar trees for fall and winter. 
Winter town is at the end of January so I planted the last sampling for the blossoms.
Added lollipops and perfect apples along the pathway.  It looks pretty with the snow.

Also moved the picnic blanket down 2 spaces so it would be hidden in the trees.  Flowers in both town got switched out.
Replaced the black cosmos with bright flowers in my winter town.  Campsite in main town had red and white pansies.  Removed the white pansies and replaced them with purple violets.  Town looks brighter.

Started to catch items for Harvest Day.  Missing from the list are river fish that the villagers will request.  Last time I played I got Dace request a lot.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bree gave me her _second_ picture. That's _twice_ in a row.


----------



## Trickilicky

ADanishMuffin said:


> Bree gave me her _second_ picture. That's _twice_ in a row.



Somebody's popular! ;-)

I haven't achieved anything yet, I'm sick with a cold and staying home today, and I'm grumpy about the Nintendo severs still being down so I can't even trade! Maybe the lack of wifi will encourage me to do something creative today (whether it be in my town or actually irl, lol).


----------



## TehyaFaye

Lief stocked another ax, so I've finished up my paths and funded the Dream Suite. Still got a lot of work to do, but I think it's starting to look a little more organized. Now I can start figuring out where to put public works projects.


----------



## skylarfrances

I've been diving to try to get a pwp ding for over an hour now and I seriously can't believe it's taken this long. Saved and quit when they told me to take a break but nothing after that either ughhh


----------



## Lavender

Cleaned up a bit and moved some flowers around to try for more hybrids :>


----------



## Barbara

I'm currently customizing my alpine series with a shirt design & I took a bunch of flowers from the island to cover up dirt patches.


----------



## rosabelle

Did some landscaping and now plot resetting for Fang. ;A; He won't even move in a little close to where I want him to. I have a feeling this is going to take dayszzz or weeks. -__-


----------



## XIII

Savannah gave me two PWP suggestions in less than an hour! Including a Fairy tale clock, which I'm happy about.

I've also started landscaping, though I still can't do too much without my final two villagers.


----------



## CatGifs

Built my first PWP - a bridge- so now I can run run in circles around the river and not have to go back down the teeny peninsula. Yay!


----------



## Wobblegong

Cleaned the alt's mailbox, rearranged the latest round of new flowers, picked up the special Explorer's Day ship, and rearranged my fossils. Also bought a throne! Ow, my money.


----------



## Vizionari

Cleared out some of my letters, did some landscaping. Now my park looks more like...a park now! :'D


----------



## moonchu

nan wants to move, so i said yes and i sold a bunch of bush starts that were cluttering up my inventory.
as well as the typical villager chores (significant ones including replacing lolly's pickle jar with a sailboat and giving her a modern wood clock).


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Got my _THIRD_ picture of Bree. That's _THREE_ times in a row. Gosh, Bree, why do you love me so much... jk I love you too.


----------



## Leopardfire

In Celadon I paid off a loan and expanded my basement. In Lithium I paid off my initial loan. I was planning on working towards my PWP permit, but since it was a holiday Isabelle wasn't at the town hall.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I FINALLY GOT A VILLAGER PICTURE AND IT WAS STITCHES' BECAUSE I GAVE HIM A PERFECT CHERRY UGH
I FEEL SO ACCOMPLISHED RIGHT NOW


----------



## ADanishMuffin

In other news, Apple just WON'T PUT HER FRICKIN' HOUSE IN THE RIGHT SPOT.



Jaebeommie said:


> I FINALLY GOT A VILLAGER PICTURE AND IT WAS STITCHES' BECAUSE I GAVE HIM A PERFECT CHERRY UGH
> I FEEL SO ACCOMPLISHED RIGHT NOW



Congrats!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

She still won't go in the spot I want her to go. >.>

APPLE WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME.


----------



## Trickilicky

ADanishMuffin said:


> She still won't go in the spot I want her to go. >.>
> 
> APPLE WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME.



Hope she plots for you soon! I always forget how frustrating plot resetting is 

I'm still home sick, and yesterday I didn't play much as I decided to be proactive in my real world house. But today it's a couch day and some ACNL time is much needed. Today I hope to make some progress on my final dream badge, looking forward to seeing some TBT dreams later ^_^


----------



## TehyaFaye

I visited a Dream Address and was wowed at how much work was put into it. It inspired me to make some custom tiles to break up the monotony of my paths, but they're pretty awful so I have mixed feelings about that. Awful designs aside it does look a bit better with more designs added to the mix, so hopefully I'll get the hang of making seashells in pixel art so I stop feeling so self-conscious.


----------



## Manazran

Finally have gotten perfect town!First time I ever got a perfect town rating in any of my towns,so this is pretty exciting


----------



## Barbara

Congrats! 
I've plot resetted Deirdre this morning and her plot is next to my house, so she'll be my neighbour.  She'd be the only one allowed to settle next to my house, and I find it kinda cute so I decided to go with it. When I had her in my old town she was next to my house too.  Can't wait for her to settle in tomorrow.


----------



## P.K.

I got Ribbot adopted and now have only 6 more villagers left to cycle out for Beau. And I finally got blue roses and started breeding them


----------



## pocketalex

I managed to get three of the last five fossils I need for my museum in the last day or so.  I'm so close. It only took me two months almost to get all of them. I'm so happy, even if now I only end up digging up fossils I already have.


----------



## skylarfrances

found out julian was planning to move out before i started doing some time travelling! phewwwww no way dud you're staying with me


----------



## Lovelylexi

Paid off my second loan


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

What I have accomplished...

~ Almost finished my Halloween themed house! Fell free to check it out in my DA c:
~ Got a new badge for HHA Points! My Halloween house reached 70k points in under a week!
~ Removed all stray flowers & clean my town from a few stray weeds.
~ I talked to all my villagers and got all there chores done c:
~ I got some superb coffee beans & a thing of cream and sugar
~ Also I made a sign board for my Campsite and it's completed tomorrow!
~ Bought stuff at the stores and updated my DA


----------



## Kitsey

Bam suggested my town's first PWP... too bad it's a yield sign


----------



## Camillion

Getting ready for my Area9 year end giveaway and booting Lopez out of Twinleaf~ 
productive day overall


----------



## Vizionari

Cedar tree that I'm planning to cut down finally grew, it still won't spawn the star stump though


----------



## Vizionari

Adopted Phoebe from an extremely kind user here, now all dream villagers have been achieved!


----------



## Ichigo.

checked the town for a new villager plot because i'm resetting for my 9th villager (once again). it'll probably be a normal since i have no normal villagers. i didn't play with my mayor though because i'm trying to let the grass grow back a bit.


----------



## Amissapanda

--Julian finally invited my mayor over to his house. (Yay! Friendship building!)
--I got some really cute/funny screenshots of villagers chatting with each other that I haven't seen before. (Really, watching them interact with each other is so fun. I wish they had even more dialogue amongst each other.)
--Finally got Beau over his cold. Three days of medicine to cure him, but at least he's good to go now.
--Got a new piece of art I was missing from the museum. (Horrah, Solemn Painting at last!)
--Bred some more pink tulips, which have been hard as heck to breed for some reason.
--Sat down and had some coffee at Brewster's with Cookie. : )


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Nothing, since I spent the whole day plot resetting Apple. And yet she _still_ won't go to the right spot.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Finally done plot resetting after almost 2 days. I was about to lose it. LOL
+ Did some more landscaping and planning! Planted more bushes and trees.
+ Re-built my fairytale clock. Yay
+ Talked to my villagers a lot because I missed them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ADanishMuffin said:


> Nothing, since I spent the whole day plot resetting Apple. And yet she _still_ won't go to the right spot.



Good luck! I hope she finally moves into the right spot!


----------



## Swablu

(Oct 14th) Diana requested the Modern clock AND Statue! Completed my bus stop area and redecorated my resident, Ryuuzakis', house! ( Upstairs is his bedroom and down stairs is a conviece store)


----------



## Kitsey

Wolfgang requested the Police Station!


----------



## Beachland

Yesterday I had my first Gracie fashion check which I passed. I'm happy to be on my way to the final shop upgrade


----------



## Barbara

Roscoe just suggested the police station! Quite happy with this, as I played for several months but never achieved the police, while I'm only in my third week of this town~!


----------



## vaporeons

I was able to get fang and marshal to move into my town 
they're two of my dreamies


----------



## pocketalex

I'm almost finished cleaning out my closet of all clothing I impulse bought, as well as various items that I will never incorporate into my house.


----------



## sakurakiki

I watered all the flowers that I have to create my pink hybrids as usual, talked to the dreamies that are in my town to make sure they aren't thinking about leaving, bought bush shoots/fertiliser & talked to Sable with another resident so that they can get closer to using the QR machine soon. Also thinking about spending the rest of my night visiting the island to make some more bells. (*^-^*)


----------



## Kitsey

pocketalex said:


> I'm almost finished cleaning out my closet of all clothing I impulse bought, as well as various items that I will never incorporate into my house.



That's such a good feeling! Why keep stuff that you're not going to use, when they're only a catalog away. Unorderables, on the other hand... it's harder to part with those.

Today, in addition to getting the Police Station requested (congrats Barbara on that too!), I bred my first hybrid (an orange rose, I'm not really trying for anything specific yet), and I realized that I'm going to keep Wolfgang and Pecan for a while. Now the only villager I'm undecided on is Pekoe.


----------



## Tikikata

Got me my first log bench! Positioned it right along the path leading to my lighthouse.

Next accomplishment on my list is getting the police station! Haven't decided where to put it yet.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got my fourth pic from Marshal and,surprisingly, my first pic from Prince:


----------



## Born2BWild

After plot resetting for Mira (only took about 10 tries to get her in a good enough spot!), I found the mummy mask in Able Sisters, which was the last mask I needed for the Halloween mission. Other than that, mainly it was just re-landscaping the former site of Gigi's house.


----------



## Ayaya

Club LOL opened today (finally) and my character looks so cute bobbing her head to the music!


----------



## Vizionari

Plot reset for Phoebe, only took two tries to get her into a good spot (actually a better spot then I planned) Can't wait for her to move in tomorrow ^.^


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today Sylvia packed up and set off for my sister's town, and I managed to sell my turnips before having to cut myself off from all the opportunities afforded through online play to prevent random move ins. I even double checked by going forward a month to see if any voided villagers might've come in since Sylvia was on her way out (not sure if they can do that), and thankfully no plots were present. Awesome.


----------



## TehyaFaye

...and I just successfully plot resetting Sylvia into a nice spot for my sister. A good night! Time for bed.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Apple still won't move to a good spot. What the heck Apple, why do you hate me so? I still love you though...


----------



## Eline

I'm still waiting for the sewing machine because I recently resetted my town. Just caught a new fish though!


----------



## Trickilicky

ADanishMuffin said:


> Apple still won't move to a good spot. What the heck Apple, why do you hate me so? I still love you though...



Nooooo! It's annoying when they're difficult  good job she's cute eh? lol.

Today I got my gold badges for catching all types of fish and seafood! I'm psyched, my museum is nearly complete! All I need is a bagworm which I'll try for later, and a dung beetle which I'll have to wait til December for.


----------



## Vizionari

Phoebe officially moved in  part of the Imperial Gardens area is complete! Now to get her to suggest the wisteria trellis...

Also stopped Maple from moving, and moved some golden roses in front of the police station. Hopefully I can get a bell tree to grow near the station, too ^.^


----------



## Maruchan

View attachment 71302

Finally!! I got it!!!!! ;___;

┗( ^o^)┛≡┏( ^o^)┓≡┗( ^o^)┛​


----------



## Cobber

Over *2 Million Bells!*​


----------



## Ichigo.

I was villager resetting for either merengue or flurry (whoever came up first). it took me 3 hours but I finally got merengue's plot to show up! she's not in the best place but she's also not in front of retail or town hall or anything (the worse!). I'll work with it. only one more dreamie to go!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I fixed up my paths and joined some that looked kinda awkward by themselves and started putting down black and orange hybrids to make my town ready for halloween.


----------



## Manzanas

Maruchan said:


> View attachment 71302
> 
> Finally!! I got it!!!!! ;___;
> 
> ┗( ^o^)┛≡┏( ^o^)┓≡┗( ^o^)┛​



Oh, great master, please, share your secrets. What do you think is the best way to make loadsa moneh? 3 lockers full of Turnips ghive me about 6-7 Million Bells per trip. At that rate, it'll be a loooooong time before I get the Tycoon Bell Saver Badge.


----------



## dj_mask

After playing the game since release day, I've finally upgraded my house to the fullest... YAY!  Of course there are times when I take long periods of breaks, but I'm so excited!


----------



## amarylis.panda

the throne was on spotlight today and I bought it and put it in my main regal themed room~
I also hit 100,000 HHA points because of my ranch-rustic themed room. so yay~


----------



## MayorKate

Moved in Bluebear, my number one Dreamie... And realized her catchphrase [peach] matches my native fruit... Along with her matching my town [Bluebell] so perfectly. ;w;


----------



## TehyaFaye

I had this really bizarre experience in which Luna gave me the introductory text for providing a dream of Eventide even though this was my third time doing it. My DA stayed the same too, so I don't even know what's up. Does having another character update your dream muck things up? I told my sister she could get bells for doing it, but if that's causing issues then I'm going to have to forbid her from doing it.


----------



## Trickilicky

TehyaFaye said:


> I had this really bizarre experience in which Luna gave me the introductory text for providing a dream of Eventide even though this was my third time doing it. My DA stayed the same too, so I don't even know what's up. Does having another character update your dream muck things up? I told my sister she could get bells for doing it, but if that's causing issues then I'm going to have to forbid her from doing it.



The first time an alternate character uses any of the Dream Suite services, Luna goes through the introduction stuff. After that, she goes back to normal. An alt updating shouldn't effect your DA, mine have done it several times with no bad effects 

In my town, I adopted Dizzy from the lovely 3Dewdrops! I'm so psyched, hopefully he'll plot in Chester's old spot and it'll all be nice and quick and easy...*fingers-crossed*


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> The first time an alternate character uses any of the Dream Suite services, Luna goes through the introduction stuff. After that, she goes back to normal. An alt updating shouldn't effect your DA, mine have done it several times with no bad effects
> 
> In my town, I adopted Dizzy from the lovely 3Dewdrops! I'm so psyched, hopefully he'll plot in Chester's old spot and it'll all be nice and quick and easy...*fingers-crossed*



Congrats for getting Dizzy! I hope he plots in a good spot. 

In related news, Apple is still being impossible and plotting in horrible places.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Trickilicky said:


> The first time an alternate character uses any of the Dream Suite services, Luna goes through the introduction stuff. After that, she goes back to normal. An alt updating shouldn't effect your DA, mine have done it several times with no bad effects



Ah, okay. Thank you!  Congrats on getting Dizzy! Hope he and Apple (finally in the case of Apple) settle into nice places.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

TehyaFaye said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you!  Congrats on getting Dizzy! Hope he and Apple (finally in the case of Apple) settle into nice places.



Lol thanks. Apple is being so mean. :'(


----------



## Trickilicky

Well I completely screwed up plot resetting Dizzy. He's plonked his house right in front of my bridge, ruining my entire bush path to Retail. it's really bad and I've never messed up plot resetting before so I'm gutted. I'm now gonna have to move him into my weeding town and cycle for him. I knew I should of waited til I wasn't sick any more ugh. At least I don't have to lose Dizzy completely as he'll be in my weeding town. Sigh, feeling rubbish! Hope everyone else has a better day in their towns


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Trickilicky said:


> Well I completely screwed up plot resetting Dizzy. He's plonked his house right in front of my bridge, ruining my entire bush path to Retail. it's really bad and I've never messed up plot resetting before so I'm gutted. I'm now gonna have to move him into my weeding town and cycle for him. I knew I should of waited til I wasn't sick any more ugh. At least I don't have to lose Dizzy completely as he'll be in my weeding town. Sigh, feeling rubbish! Hope everyone else has a better day in their towns



I'm so sorry for what happened! I hope you can get him back quickly.


----------



## SoSu

I finally got another PWP request from Eugene! I just need five more before Eugene moves out and Puck can move in


----------



## Sholee

bahhh haven't beeen playing as much nemore, lost interest after getting my dreamies


----------



## gerbilfluff

Merengue moved in! First time using the start-a-new-character-to-check-the-campsite method, but it totally worked! (after 7 resets, shh)


----------



## laineybop

Took me 3 weeks, but I finally got all my Bells, items & flowers moved from my old town to my new town...Now I can finally start cycling for villager movement. I only have 4 to move over to the new town...


----------



## Wildroses

Welcomed Octavian to town and thought: "Yikes, I ain't keeping him." 

I also did a piano recital for Punchy who loved it. 

No seriously. I discovered recently that if you press a rapidly near a piano in your house you can play it. Punchy was visiting and I got bored waiting for him to decide to leave, so I played my piano for a minute and when I was done, he applauded. As I was showing him my place Punchy also commented on my TV, asked to use my trash can, said my cradle reminded him of being a baby and decided having my toilet out in the open was okay seeing as I lived alone. The devs really did think of everything in this game.


----------



## #1 Senpai

I guess making a new town is an accomplishment for the new town. Amirite?​


----------



## DaCoSim

I bought/traded a bunch of items that I had previously catalogued. Trying to re-get all the unorderable stuff so I can start a cataloging shop  so far I have everything at least sorted in my chsracters' inventories and saved mail. Luckily, I have less than a hundred items to go and lots of doubles to trade.


----------



## Azerothian.CherryBlossom

I chopped down some more trees to replant in gardens/along paths, kept nudging certain villagers I don't want around to get them to leave, and visited the flower shop to get some more plants for my town's future gardens and paths. I still need to pester the hedgehog at the sewing machine, though, she's not talking to me yet, so no path QR codes. xD I'm just setting up flowers where I'm going to have paths. It's working so far. :3​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

At this point I'm just ranting about how much Apple is annoying me by NOT plotting in a good spot.

Anyway... APPLE WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO IN THAT SPOT I WANT YOU TO SERIOUSLY WHY


----------



## Maruchan

Well, not really an accomplishment, but quite important (and kinda new) to me, in a way:
managed to successfully replaced that Exotic Chest in Marshal's house last night, 
with that one & only Sloppy Sofa I have been clinging onto, for this opportune moment. XD

That chest mysteriously pop up in his house, and replaced the sloppy sofa quite some time ago.
All thanks to the PRO-TIP from Trickilicky from this thread here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...s-yea-or-nay&p=3859541&viewfull=1#post3859541

n___n


----------



## Arcticfox5

Designed some cute dresses for my mayor and second female character. I'm really proud of them


----------



## amarylis.panda

so far today I have gotten my best HHA score yet and finished paying off my final home loan (YAY FULL SIZED HOUSES).


----------



## Trickilicky

After 36 hours I've managed to finally get my town back to normal after a massive plot reset fail, followed by an equally bad void move-in fail..ugh!! Had to lose all three of my temp villagers in the process of sorting it all out, and will now slowly cycle without any further TTing for Dizzy who is waiting for me in my weeding town. Prince, Bluebear and Colton have moved in. Prince will probably never leave because he's so freaking cute, Bluebear I took in as I needed a 9th villager, and Colton I was gifted by a friend to avoid any more random move-ins. After all that drama, I sort of want to not play for a while now, heh. Hope everyone is having better luck in their towns this weekend 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> Well, not really an accomplishment, but quite important (and kinda new) to me, in a way:
> managed to successfully replaced that Exotic Chest in Marshal's house last night,
> with that one & only Sloppy Sofa I have been clinging onto, for this opportune moment. XD
> 
> That chest mysteriously pop up in his house, and replaced the sloppy sofa quite some time ago.
> All thanks to the PRO-TIP from Trickilicky from this thread here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...s-yea-or-nay&p=3859541&viewfull=1#post3859541
> 
> n___n



Congrats!! It's very satisfying getting the junk out of villagers houses and giving them a home-make over  Those 'small' personal achievements are important to me too!  I have Prince's house to work on now, it's truly truly awful.


----------



## Vizionari

planted some bamboo around the Imperial Gardens area, looking better now >u<


----------



## TehyaFaye

Got Space K.K. today, and now I'm busy trying to figure out a good place to put the cafe. Seems like whenever I find a good spot it's always one space short for what I want to do with it...


----------



## Lovelylexi

I paid off my fountain PWP, got a dreamie (Fauna!! <3), unlocked Shampoodles, and paid off another loan! woowoo.


----------



## pocketalex

I haven't actually really accomplished anything yet because I just turned on my game, but while I was doing my morning rounds of looking for today's fossils, I found my first ever Jacob's Ladder! I didn't even know my town was good enough yet to get one.


----------



## Nashiro

I grew another purple rose and I bought pink roses from someone :> I also got my first 1mil and 2mil but spent 1mil on getting some goodies ^_^


----------



## Drew1234

ERIK MOVED IN! SO HAPPY


----------



## TehyaFaye

Ordered a couple copies of Space K.K. for my museum display, though I'm thinking this display might be better in a basement so the music itself isn't drowned out by the ever-present museum soundtrack. I also got my favorite hairstyle, so I'm looking pretty adorable.


----------



## Vizionari

Phoebe suggested the windmill, so happy ^.^ Built it right away. Also got and orange sunset today, been wanting to see one for a while >u<


----------



## RayOfHope

Finally plot-resetted for Skye. My villagers are so ridiculously uneven it's maddening, even though I'm glad I managed to squeeze most of them onto the southern bit of land. But if I could redo any of them it would be Whitney, who ended up being in the way of the playground I apparently need more space for...


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Nothing

- - - Post Merge - - -



TehyaFaye said:


> Ordered a couple copies of Space K.K. for my museum display, though I'm thinking this display might be better in a basement so the music itself isn't drowned out by the ever-present museum soundtrack. I also got my favorite hairstyle, so I'm looking pretty adorable.



Actually, if you play other music, you won't hear the Museum music, just the music currently playing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, I got Goldie today, but I haven't successfully plot-resseted her yet so that isn't a complete accomplishment.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Huh...I'll have to play around with it in that case. My current display uses the seashell music boxes rather than a regular stereo, so that's probably why the museum theme continued to play.


----------



## NewLeaf13

Had Roald move out and let someone else have him. I liked Roald, I just needed to complete the 16 Villager Cycle, so I did that as well.


----------



## Trickilicky

I decorated Bluebear's house and Prince's house, and they both look great now! I've always disliked the kiddie set but when I saw it refurbished in the fruit colours, wow it looks so neat! It suits Prince a lot, he's a happy frog now :-D


----------



## Jaebeommie

I got my second villager pic just now because I gave Marshal back the flat screen TV he gave me! Sooooo happy.


----------



## AcousticHearts

Got my home renovation and the lighthouse paid off and built. I've also obtained Skye's pic, so I feel good about that knowing she likes me, yay! xD
Now that I have the villagers I've been looking for, I'll be working on pwp's and finding the right paths to place down. ^-^


----------



## spCrossing

I got Lolly's pic.

I am so happy right now.


----------



## HeyPatience

I watered my flowers and finished paying off a PWP :3


----------



## crestedbooka

well I got new hybrids! slowly but surely my black hybrids collection is growing. They look so nice around my mayor's house. Also rearanged my flowers... I planted a bunch of trees around my train station! let's see how they look fully grown. I also got the Town Concierge badge (which I thought was funny because I keep turning down my villagers' requests for fish/bugs and signatures... I suppose I could have gotten it sooner if I didn't haha).


----------



## crispmaples

I finally got Elmer to move out. I'm doing the 16 villager cycle to get Stitches back.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Built a bunch of filler PWP around my town to make plot resetting easier. Heh
+ Passed my final Gracie fashion check. Yay *confetti* I just find it a little odd that she's been to my town twice last week and then again this week. o.o and I don't TT. She must be that eager to open in my town. LOL
+ Landscaping! More trees and bushes~
+ Moving Papi out tomorrow for a friend.


----------



## Amissapanda

I got a villager to ping me about leaving, which I'm happy for not because I want them out, but because that means I can rest easy now that I told them to stay. (At least, until tomorrow.) I've always been worried that one is going to just up and leave without so much as a mention about it, like Chrissy and Papi early this year. 

Aside from that, uh... well, I finally got a fairytale bridge constructed. I was waiting forever for one of the Peppy types to suggest it and finally Cookie came through. One bridge down, two demolitions and new bridges to go.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Daisy put her Classic Sofa up for sale in Retail! I bought it to send back to her in the mail, ordered another one to stick in my bedroom, and even expanded said room so I don't have to struggle to find a place to put it. Wasn't trying to get her sofa by any means, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Nashiro

I participated in a giveaway and I got /almost/ the entire Sweets collection and I haven't had Gracie visit my town yet!
I hope to partake in this guys giveaway again next week :>


----------



## Lovelylexi

I GOT DIANA!!!!







so pumped

She's my absolute favorite villager, so I'm really stoked to have her in my town! I can't wait for her to actually move in eeee omg. I didn't think I would get her so quickly!!


----------



## sakurakiki

Plot reset to find a nice spot for Kiki's house & was surprised that it was placed in an okay space first time, dug up bamboo to sell in retail, spoke to all the dreamies in my town to make sure that they didn't want to leave, watered plants that I'm using to create pink hybrids & I'm currently at the island trying to make more bells. (*^-^*)


----------



## danceonglitter

Went to my best friend's island to do some tours with her, did some jobs for my villagers, found a new pink rose and I'm hoping I get a good turnip price this week because so far, it's at 212 bells 
In my second town, I sold Molly to someone on here, started planning out my paths, and built a lighthouse!


----------



## stitchmaker

Cleaned up the basement, locker and saved mail for the mayor.
Basement now has tables with all the hat on display.  No more villagers complaining about the mess.

2nd Town is now in February and I'm looking forward to Valentine Day.  Isabelle allow the fence to placed one spot to the right.
Think I'm ready for the Blossoms in Spring.


----------



## requiem

i got come more of my bushes planted, so my landscaping is finally starting to look a lot better. uwu  in fact, my town is really coming along rather nicely i think!


----------



## Ichigo.

i stopped cherry from moving and bought the bug mask for halloween. i barely have time to play this week.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I stopped Lucha from moving today. Some of the reasons they have for moving are pretty sad - apparently Lucha didn't think he fit in and didn't even think I'd miss him. Aww.


----------



## Vizionari

Stopped Pekoe from moving and TT'ing to get PWP requests. Phoebe has got to be trolling me by now, heck she didn't even ask for an opinion when she pinged me!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG! Phoebe just suggested the wisteria trellis, my most wanted PWP from her! Yay!


----------



## badcrumbs

Frita, my favorite villager, finally gave me her picture! ＼(^ω^＼)

Time to celebrate.


----------



## Tessie

T.I.Y is getting remodeled and I'm getting T&T Emporium tomorrow, I'm really excited and happy =)


----------



## Nyxia

I just got 700,000 Happy Home Academy points for my Fairy Tale theme (woohoo!) Started from the bottom, now we here.
I can't use the Golden Exterior though because it doesn't count towards the Fairy Tale theme but it's nice to have as an option.  My prize was an Arched Golden Door.
Also, I planted some more bushes around my train station.  This is for trades, I'm going to put the items in the plaza of the train station and I will be able to keep an eye on them without seeming too paranoid because they have to stay within the limits of the hedges.  I think it will look really pretty too.
Ankha moved out *cry* but Stitches and Rolf (whom I still have to introduce myself to) have both moved in, so not a complete loss! I plan on getting Fang, Marina, Marshal and Ankha back again when I can.  My first one to get back will be Fang.  He's been appearing in the town area recently quite a lot so I'm not sure if that means he can move back again?
Anyway, that's pretty much it.  I'm working on paying off the loans of the houses of my mule characters so I can store furniture in their houses.


----------



## Keen

Oh boy, I have a long list of things that happend this week..

- T-bone moved out and I found Rosie as a camper and asked her to move in because well.. shes kinda cute and I have two very important things I love named Rosie.

- Freya moved and I took that opportunity to move Rudy in. I got in my Reddit for the price of one whirlpool bath. He moved into the side of my town that has NOTHING on it so I was pleased. 

- Built a lighthouse on said side of town, looks quite nice. 

- Did the PWP trick for the past few days and got the following: Archway sculpture, illuminated tree, Bell, Hammock, and jungle gym. Really happy I finally got the illuminated tree, bell and jungle gym.

- Built the jungle gym, stopped donations cause I didn't like the spot, moved it between Boomer and Marinas house, I like it there. 

- Built a hammock and a small area around it. I want it to look tropical. 

- Visited one of my favorite towns for ideas for new paths and went back and started to move a few things around in my town. 

Thats all Ive done in the town of Rosewind this week  

WAIT No its not! I got Marinas picture!!!!! Not only one but the next day, she gave  it to me again. I love my little pink baby.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today I got Katie for the first time! My sister randomly got her a few days ago, brought her to my town, and now I brought her back over there. Maybe we can keep bouncing Katie between us like a tennis ball until we have all the items. >:3 Chow also has excellent timing. He pinged me while I was bringing Katie to the station, and asked me to collect some signatures for Learning to Shush. 

Not just that, but last night I got to experience rain at 1 am, during my favorite hourly track in the game! I decorated my first floor room with all the Spooky items I acquired throughout the month, and amazingly enough I got both a poltergoid and a mini nebuloid. I wasn't planning on putting gyroids in my Spooky room, but they fit in too well to pass on the opportunity.

Edit: Oh, and how could I forget? I have a friend coming over today, and he's going to give me some pointers on my patterns. All in all today is an excellent day in my Animal Crossing life. Definitely makes up for stepping in a mud puddle earlier.


----------



## moonchu

obtained diana's picture.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I finally remembered to pay off the picnic blanket PWP I started the build on a few days ago but kept forgetting about, lol.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I fixed up my paths a bit, so everything looks a bit less weird to me. Mostly I made everything more uniform, got rid of a terrible looking set of designs for a single one that doesn't clash with my main path, disconnected Lucha's house from the Event Plaza, got rid of some weird shapes in favor of normal rectangles, and broke two axes in the process. A lot of the borders are going to replaced with bushes later, but this will work until I can buy bushes from Lief. I also started lining Event Plaza with trees. 

Edit: ...and I just found a Lost Item at close to 3 am. It does not belong to Chow, so I guess I missed out on returning it? At least the pouch is pretty cute.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Gave away Papi to a loving new home. :')
+ Obtained Papi's pic which was in the letter he sent me and Chrissy's pic(again).
+ Planted a lot of fruit trees and bushes around the town plaza.
+ Gracie was at my town again for my last fashion check and I passed!
+ Finally T&T Emporium opened today!!! Yayay
+ Made some designs at Able sisters for my villagers to wear.
+ Built the fountain


----------



## Wildroses

Worked hard on organising my house. My last two rooms were causing me problems, but they are starting to come together nicely. One step closer to having organised museum rooms and an organised cupboard! 

Basically this whole organising kick started when I decided I was sick of having a full cupboard full of things I might need one day when I get around to organising my house and museum.


----------



## Lovelylexi

Diana has officially moved in! woooo c:

I've got the yellow bench PWP set up in a nice spot, now I just need to decide which PWPs I want to work on next. Either ones to finish the park area I'm trying to create in my town, or to work on buying the dream suite.


----------



## FiveGran

I moved the water fountain over beside the Town Hall in Cat Cove as I feared a villager would plop their house down there and ruin my hybrid roses.  Graham will be moving tomorrow.  He has lived in Cat Cove for over six months.  When he moved in he put his house too close behind the mayor's house.  When he moves I will be placing a PW there to prevent that from happening in the future.  
Blue Bay is coming along nicely.  PomPom will be leaving there on Sunday.


----------



## NightWings

~*I finally paid off my home loan!* It's been months and I'm super embarrassed because I've got a fully-expanded bottom floor and a starter second floor (which is now being expanded, thank goodness). I've had the game for over a year so I'm pretty behind D:

~I got a new haircut--a blue pixie, which is super awesome because I didn't use a hair guide and I've actually kind of been toying with the idea of getting a pixie. I might not get one irl soon, but at least I'll have one in-game.


----------



## Ayaya

Paid off for the Police Station PWP (getting the modern one!) and starting to place my paths~ There's a meteor shower in my town right now so it makes a nice view while I'm placing my paths


----------



## CuteKatie

I got marshal :3


----------



## Trickilicky

I got Alice's pic for the billionth time, she's so sweet <3 She's been living in my town for over a year now, it's gone by so quickly ^_^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I got some bells by auctioning Bam, and I got another Halloween mask.


----------



## CuteKatie

Got Marshal and his picture...

Finally got some nice clothes

(Just stared my town btw)

Got my first hybrird, a pink rose

And finally.... paid off my load to tom nook


----------



## Titi

I had not played my town for 2 months... Cleaned everything up today and caught up with all my villagers.
Diana left, sadly, but at least Olivia didn't!


----------



## Sartigy

Erik left... but I did finish a few new patterns and finally got around to getting a Dreamsuite.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yesterday I received pics from Groucho,Lolly and Olivia and today I got pics from Puddles,Joey and Prince.That's the most pics I've been given in such a short span of time.

Edit:Merry just gave me another pic!That's seven in two days....wow....
Second edit:Just received Derwin's pic in the mail....that's eight.


----------



## #1 Senpai

started planting stuff


----------



## Vizionari

Did some major construction around the Imperial Gardens area~


----------



## Nashiro

My living room looks very classy and I love it :> 
NEGATIVES: I ran across an orange and red tulip and a rose today ;A;


----------



## Trickilicky

Nunnafinga said:


> Yesterday I received pics from Groucho,Lolly and Olivia and today I got pics from Puddles,Joey and Prince.That's the most pics I've been given in such a short span of time.
> 
> Edit:Merry just gave me another pic!That's seven in two days....wow....
> Second edit:Just received Derwin's pic in the mail....that's eight.



Blimey, you're popular! That must be a record, lol  congrats! It's so nice when your villagers show how much they care ^_^


----------



## Debra

Alphabetized all the gyroids in my locker. Only two more + the Brewstoids and I have all. 
I wonder what I should do with them... sell, trade or keep? ...Let people catalog them? Sigh.


----------



## Darkbrussel

Breeding Orange hybrids  new villager moving in :3 Lolly  and then more breeding, selling random items i got from my ingame mom to the re-tail xD


----------



## CuteKatie

laying out my new paths

got marshals,mint,molly,lolly,egbert and peanuts pic

got some more perfect peaches aaaaand thats about it :l


----------



## pocketalex

bought 5000 turnips from Joan today. Last night I got the bronze KK Slider badge from Phineas. Also upgraded my back room in my house where my kitchen is going to be to the next size. Two more upgrades left and it'll be finished and I can really start adding things. Someone gave me Agent S today, too. uwu Oh, and I got the second Brewster Gyroid today.


----------



## TaskBarR

Managed to get a somewhat better looking road for my town than a weird gravelly-looking cobblestone pattern. Now all I need to do is place it down.


----------



## candiedapples

Finally caught a bee!!! I also had the ceremony for my new campsite so tomorrow I'll start checking for campers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Trickilicky said:


> Blimey, you're popular! That must be a record, lol  congrats! It's so nice when your villagers show how much they care ^_^



Thanks.I don't think I've ever received that many pics in a month let alone in just two days since I started playing New Leaf.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Moved Tammi out and Patty in. Placed my cafe PWP and unlocked TIY.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Pierce wanted to replace his Crane Game (not sure where he picked up that item), and I customized a Modern Cabinet to match the rest of his blue furniture. Should look nice next to his television.  I also got rid of that silly dark blue hair I had for a couple days.


----------



## Lala0629

I sold a lot of turnips for almost 6 million bells. I went to a town and got Bunnie, one of my dreamies. My cafe will be opening tomorrow. Undecided if I should keep Paula or get Diana in my town.


----------



## Vizionari

Assembled a Halloween costume for my mayor ^o^


----------



## Beachland

Paid off my loan (slowly but surely getting there) and was given a calm painting randomly by Tangy which I donated to the museum.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I got Marina and plot reset her! Thankfully she only took like twenty-five tries to get to a good spot. (unlike Apple... arghhh)
I also auctioned my Bam off and got 10 million bells for him. While I'll miss him, I'm glad he went to a good home.


----------



## patriceflanders

laid down a new path


----------



## Camillion

3rd Fashion Check and Katrina's opened!


----------



## TaskBarR

Continued to lay down a new path, found a perfect spot for Maple to move in, and started cleaning up the town (digging up gyroids, fossils, picking up fruit under trees.)


----------



## Nunnafinga

It only took a whole year but that stingy duck finally gave me her pic.


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Secured my last dreamie! He should be moving in within the next few days and then I just have to finish my 16 villager cycle to retrieve Julian from a friend. Also, I caught Chief and Chevre talking to each other, and he was consoling her about her frustration with fishing. My ship just might set sail!


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Lala0629

Bunnie is going to start moving in tomorrow. I payed off part of my loan. The cafe opened today. Tomorrow I will have 4/10 of my dreamies, so thats great.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I passed my first Gracie test in my new town today.

I also planted a ton of bush starts yesterday, and everyone of them grew.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I payed off another home loan! Just one more to go~ 

Other than that, Marina successfully moved in. I'm planning to make more PWP's, but I'm feeling lazy. :/


----------



## Eline

I just started the museum renovation! Also had the dream suite open up today.  Payed off my home loan yesterday evening.


----------



## sakurakiki

I've just been planting more azalea shoots as Lionel FINALLY moved out of my town. He was in the worst spot as I had an idea of what I could do to the landscape, so I'm really happy he has finally moved. I've also watered the flowers I need to water for hybrids & plant fertiliser. Also trying to pay off the home loan on another one of my character so their house can be a little bit bigger.


----------



## CuteKatie

Started setting up and planning a Halloween party in my town, collected a lot of candy for little party treats! :3

Started placing some paths... That took an hour

I think marshal has a crush on muffy :'(  I have a spare axe so I can always get rid of her! Then marshal will be mine! - evil laugh -


----------



## TaskBarR

Got about half of my town done with the new path, and started planting a bunch of fruit trees and flowers along the path! I also put down some fallen leaves patterns which look really nice. Also I found out that Maple is finally moving in! Hooray!


----------



## Trickilicky

TheGreatBrain said:


> I passed my first Gracie test in my new town today.
> 
> I also planted a ton of bush starts yesterday, and everyone of them grew.



Ohh you decided to get a 4th copy? How exciting, I hope everything is going well! 

I've been on a shiny hatching hunt this week so I've only been checking in for half an hour in my town, I feel sort of bad lol. I did return some dream visits today though and saw some awesome dream towns, that was fun ^_^


----------



## Beachland

I dug up some gyroids for the first time in a few weeks and put them in my gyroid museum room. I think I'm down to having only two home expansions left once I pay off my current one; after that I'll create a new character to move into my town. Also, Biff is FINALLY moving out, yay!


----------



## stitchmaker

Replaced the statue with a Wisteria Trellis.  

All Towns players basements got cleaned up.  Put table along the walls and put hats, shoes and tools on the tables.
Players now have extra spaces in their closets.

Finished changing the polka dot furniture to grape for my 2rd player.  Looks better with an extra sofa.

Put old clothing at the train station in all my extra towns.  Players will be dropping by for lollipops.  Plan to decorate more of lazytowns pathways with them.

Very close to catching the last items for Harvest Festival.  Just need a scallop and a few fish.


----------



## Camillion

Caught the Dorado whilst on the Balloon hunt tour so only a few fish I can even catch in these winter months (Saw Shark cough cough)


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

In Boots, I got my third fashion check done! Getting close to the emporium! 

In Clarion, I moved Hugh out and Coach in. I also got several expansions to all of my character's houses while time traveling!


----------



## TehyaFaye

I made the amazing discovery that the island basket is like regular storage, and thus I can just leave stuff in it without having to worry about my sister being unable to bring stuff back from the island if she happens to play before I get around to selling the stuff. This discovery made 33% of my storage space usable for things that are not bugs and fish.


----------



## Trickilicky

Snake is camping today, omg he's so cute. I'd definitely of invited him if I had the room!

EDIT: oh crud just realised I posted this on the wrong thread lol


----------



## Geneve

I finally cleaned up a lot of the junk I had on the ground. Also planted my bamboo forest and organized my hybrids. Also got a dreamie!


----------



## Ayaya

I finally put down my paths! It's going to serve as a placeholder while I work on making natural paths. I still need to breed a lot of hybrids and hoard all the saplings and bush starts


----------



## pocketalex

I completed my fossils in the museum! Considering I started on August 16th (and never TT'd) and now it's October 29th, I feel really proud to have completed so quickly. Also it's Rodeo's birthday so I gave him a Cassette Player, which he absolutely loved.


----------



## TaskBarR

Finished the path and started placing trees and flowers next to the path!


----------



## CuteKatie

Have done so much today:

Got all my 9 villager's pictures in one go!

Got all my paths places down! That took about a hour...

Built a bridge

Built a bench

Built the camp site and got stiches

Got 100,00 house points

Got the public work projects from wedding day

And finally marshal request to build something idk what I forgot..

No wait! One more thing! Setting up for my Halloween party tomorrow in my town!

BTW I am a big time traveller!


----------



## Nunnafinga

It was Gaston's birthday yesterday.I gave him a pop bloom tee which he put on immediately.I was a bit surprised to see Hamphrey at the party instead of Rudy but I guess those cranky dudes like to stick together.I also received my first pic from everyone's favorite frog Jambette.


----------



## Sinister

I've paid the train station upgrade off, so it should be upgraded by tomorrow, I can't wait! Also, did the usual. Worked on my town a bit more, changed my paths a bit, watered my flowers, planted bushes and tree's.


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Ichigo.

I planted a bunch of perfect orange trees down the length of the train tracks and gave my character a little makeover!


----------



## Lala0629

Did a little bit of TTing to get a public works project finished, Villagers are requesting some better PWP's so I'm getting happy about that...


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I got signatures for Apple's petition, Support Sleep-in Sundays. (which is actually really good tbh) I didn't really do anything else worth typing about.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I achieved the Gardening Specialist badge (golden badge) today. All I did was that I cut down and replanted all the fruit trees.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I passed my third Gracie fashion check! Just one more and I'll _finally_ have the Emporium and Gracie Grace. *O*


----------



## DeMarzi

Finally got a villager to request the Police Station PWP.

This is why I love you, Chrissy. You're the only one who suggests projects, rather than showing me a letter for the 8 billionth time.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Working on cleaning up stuff I put down next to my paths as well as fixing the Hair Color of my Mayor as she was supposed to have Ash Brown hir, but has Chocolate Brown or something xD Also getting more QR Codes to work with for my side-residents and for my ground patterns


----------



## CuteKatie

Working on making my town look nice... 

Might throw a Halloween party in my town tomorrow... But I bet no one will come XD


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I stopped my darling Tex from moving, which was weird in itself cause only yesterday Prince asked to move so I figured I'd be safe for a few days, lol. They need to learn they're here forever *cackles* I also added some new designs to my Able's so that my villagers can look stylin' if they decide to change it up. I feel a bit guilty for not playing as much over the last week or so, but these damn restocks...


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Marshal asked to move out, i said "no, you are my animal boyfriend! you are staying put"

laid some paths

eat some candy and some cake

chilled on the island

went for a little dip in the ocean... it was cold >.<


----------



## Ichigo.

destroyed my fountain yesterday so i could move it elsewhere today (decided to put it close to the front of my house). i also repositioned some flowers as well as continued with growing my hybrids. 

i laid down my first paths (ever!) around my picnic area, but that'll be as far as i get with my paths for now.


----------



## candiedapples

Sparro suggested the fire pit! I have to decide whether to put it next to the campsite, or near the waterfall.

Also, Diana is unpacking and will be all moved into town tomorrow! Can't wait to talk with her.

I added "happiness" to my joke book, too.


----------



## Vizionari

Planning to do some landscaping for my Halloween update tomorrow.


----------



## Alyx

I moved out a few villagers to new homes, got Beardo in boxes, prevented a few from moving, and did some lovely gardening.


----------



## LambdaDelta

just loaded up my game in the first time in a few weeks and saw Phineas and

I GOT THE GOLD BALLOON BADGE

good ****ing riddance to working on that ****


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got the Golden Watering Can today!


----------



## Nataku

I spent several hours arranging flowers and paths only to have Rowan put his big fat butt on my path X_x
Seriously how does he even get to move in. I was on 9 villagers...the last should be invite only...


----------



## Wildroses

Had a great time enjoying my first Halloween. I scared villagers, I got all the Creepy Set, I parts of the Spooky Series I was missing, I caught a fly and an ant for the museum, I got all five pumpkin heads, I got the patchwork outfits, I dropped my 3DS causing the game card to pop out, and I finished by having to do it all again.

Edit: Oh yeah, and getting the Jack in the Box was also something I had to do twice. Thanks for both those occasions, Tammy. It'll look great in my playroom.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I actually haven't even played in like 3 days.


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I decided to rearrange the patterns my alts are holding, leaving me with one free place to finally get a QR code outfit. I chose this little outfit for Halloween today (until my villagers dress me up in rags that is):



Spoiler: Halloween outfit in my Monster High themed bedroom


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Planning my Halloween party!

And getting my town set up for it and hoping people will come XD


----------



## Megan.

Fuchsia suggested a windmill out of the blue which is exactly what I'm looking for right now so I'm super happy. > w<


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I celebrated my first Halloween in Animal Crossing! It was really fun, and I was also successful in getting some of the creepy set! 

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## LaceGloves

Nothing much. I haven't played ACNL in a while, so I spent the day getting used to it again and now I'm playing the Halloween game. I'm so glad I had masks left over from last year.


----------



## Trickilicky

I caught a bagworm this evening! Woo-bloomin'-hoo! Now the only bug left I need is a dung beetle, then my whole museum is finished ^_^ That will be the only good thing about the up-coming snow in Winter, lol.


----------



## Debra

I've caught the last fish I needed. Luckily there's a Fishing Tourney in my town too, so I could pick up my golden rod right away  My golden toolset is complete.


----------



## unintentional

I updated my paths and stopped Apollo from moving (which he tries to do every day it seems)


----------



## Vanillaton

I have just this minute paid my contribution for the Dream Suite which should be built tomorrow along with Club LOL. I think my villagers have been donating some bells... I ain't complaining


----------



## catarinalucio

Went to check with Isabelle my town rating and had the lowest rating! /.\ (was hoarding bushes on the beach, oops). 5 minutes later I got the perfect town rating!!! (Note that my town looks like s*** and needs a lot of work). I'm so happy, I can't wait for Jacob's Ladders to start growing.


----------



## Dewy

Finally got Eunice's pic <3


----------



## Starlightz

Dewy said:


> Finally got Eunice's pic <3



It's so nice when you _finally_ get a villagers pic c:


----------



## TehyaFaye

My sister lost Poncho, so I decided that rather than having him move into my town I would campsite reset until I found somebody I liked. Took a few hours (mediocre camper odds to blame there), but Genji popped up. He's an excellent example of how static pictures fail to truly showcase a villager, because while his default face looks grumpy his other expressions are _adorable_. After at least 8 rejections I finally got him in. It's good to be back at 10 again.


----------



## Tao

I've not yet played on it today (I'm waiting for the shops to open to sell some stuff).


Yesterday I started the Yellow bench PWP and instantly paid it off.
Paid off another loan with Tom Nook (I take my time with loans. I really don't need a bigger house straight away).
Finally got Buck to decided he's moving away.
Went to Stitches place and watched TV.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Gloria moved out. Aww yesss
+ and since she moved out, I was finally able to built a fountain in front of the town hall
+ Built a flower arc in front of my house
+ Paid off my alt's home loan
+ Fixed the bushes around my plaza
+ More landscaping~


----------



## Manazran

Just passed all of Gracie's fashion checks,so here comes T&T Emporium!But that was at the cost of Phoebe,who didn't tell me that she was moving *cries*


----------



## Melyora

- Finished building my campsite and opted to campsite reset. 
Came across some villagers not to my liking, and Lolly. Doubted for a bit there, I had her for a while in my old town, but decided not to go for her this time. 3 resets later, Marshal popped up. Guess who's moving in?​- Plot reset for Marshal
Now he is nicely close to Erik with a beach view.​- Unlocked the QR-machine and started on my paths for a bit =D


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I stopped Bluebear moving out when she pinged. She's been living in Cinnabar a little over two weeks, and although she's not particularly a 'dream villager' of mine, she's very cute and I'd like her to stay a little while longer! I definitely want to earn her pic before she goes on her merry way. I remember having her in WW, and she's a pleasure to have in my ACNL town :-D
And I also got another emote each for my alt characters, did a few tours on the island, and gave Tex a perfect peach who gave me a men's toilet for my troubles..thanks dude..


----------



## Autaven

~ Visited some lovely towns
~ Made a new player for storage purposes (only my 2nd after the Mayor so far)
~ Cleared out the items I was holding onto just cause


----------



## FancyThat

Got the the gold refurbishment badge today .


----------



## Sanaki

im trying to get Beau to move out so theres that if i actually get it done


----------



## Ryzon

Today is my 4th since starting my new town, and today I accomplished quite a bit.   

I paid off my first debt to upgrade my house
I caught a some new fish and bugs 
I found a new piece to my mushroom theme set 
I was given a mango as a thank you gift from one of my villagers so proceeded to plant that. 
Bought my fortune 
Ran a bunch of errands for my Villagers
Shaken trees for money and items
dug up fossils and donated all 3 
Failed again at trying to catch bees, got stung. 

I think that was about it, had a productive day and cannot wait until tomorrow to continue!


----------



## stitchmaker

Changed the flowers around two villagers house.  Planted two trees for stumps.
Sat on a bench with the same villager three times.  I've been walking around town each night and sitting on each bench.
Been getting a lot of invites.

Played Pave Day in my 2nd town and retail had premium furniture.  Made some good bells.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Genji set his plot down in a nice spot on the first try! I was worried it'd take a while because when I surveyed my town I didn't see many places I'd be happy with, so I set my clock forward in preparation of this taking hours. What's neat is that where he settled wasn't an area I had considered when looking around before, but it's probably better than the other places I was looking at. Daisy has a neighbor now!


----------



## hiiragicrossing

I changed Pierce's catchphrase to "apparently" and I thought it was funny at first, until everyone decided that having a catchphrase like "apparently" is the greatest thing since sliced bread...now all my villagers sound like arrogant pricks.


----------



## Autaven

I just stopped Coco from moving out! I'm now quite sad she considered it and feel I need to follow her around giving her chat.


----------



## Eline

Finally started building the caf?!


----------



## rosabelle

+ Redesigned my paths and added pink and purple candies on it. Idk it seems alright but not sure if I'm keeping it.
+ Made a couple of sweets QR codes.
+ Picked up some mushrooms from stumps lying around my town thinking its the reason why no mushroom furniture is appearing. 
+ Planted more trees


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I paid my loan and also fixed a few of my paths although the whole village still looks very bad. Its a work-in-progress.


----------



## badcrumbs

3 of 4 dreamies down! XD
Just got Sprinkle ... granted, I had to stash her in my cycling town for now, but soon... very soon. MUAHAHAHAHA! 


<3


----------



## Camillion

Everybody say dawwwww... This lil one moved in and I got my neutral painting from Redd's


----------



## 5ully

I got a TON of new clothes off a Tumblr i found and then i set in new paths. A good days work imo, oh and i also started a new project!


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Finally got the Jolly Roger from Pascal! I needed it for one of my side character's rooms.


----------



## candiedapples

Sparro is finally moving out! I actually like him, but his house is right in front of the Town Hall, so he has to go.


----------



## Shimmer

I got Fauna in my town but she moved and broke my path so today I reorganized them. No more problem!


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## TehyaFaye

Genji moved in, and Yuka suggested an Illuminated Archway. I'm still not entirely sure whether I'm going to use a Flower Archway or the aforementioned Illuminated one for the area right below the train station, but it's great having at least one of the two. 

I also spent a little time looking around my village after watering the flowers, and picked out a promising spot for a picnic blanket right alongside the river. It also has just enough room above it to neatly fit a windmill, which is a nice surprise because I didn't think I had a good place for one. Now I just need villagers to suggest these projects so I can make at least one area of my town look really nice.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I finally got another villager's pic - Katt's. Her quote was so random though. Stinky also requested the solar panel for a new public works project.


----------



## biker

Today I finally decided what to do with the back room of my house. Doubts are killing me.


----------



## Trickilicky

I got a couple of new emotes of my alt characters, and I gave Octavian a perfect cherry which apparently made him choke?! He was happy enough to give me his pic for the 10th time so, all was well ^_^


----------



## Camillion

Day 2 in Ambrosia: Partying with my two biggest dreamies, and Muffy is moving in. Trying to keep an open mind but idk about that goth sheep

Area9: Attempting to TT to Gracie's Fashion check 4 x-x


----------



## pocketalex

I've been giving Cyrus a good amount of business today because I bought a ton of Ranch Tea Tables for my kitchen area to hold all the kitchen supplies. I don't like the original design for my kitchen, so I've been redoing them with white wood and black cloth. I'm almost done with it, I'm so happy. I just need cushions for my kotatsu and then a few more things, and my kitchen'll be done.


----------



## Camillion

Pre-closing sale at TIY! Life is good. Also got Wisteria Trellis from my baby Tammy <3


----------



## Vizionari

Camillion said:


> Pre-closing sale at TIY! Life is good. Also got Wisteria Trellis from my baby Tammy <3



Ooh, congrats at getting that wisteria trellis! It is really beautiful ^o^


----------



## raikishi

Got enough cedar saplings to start landscaping the path in front of my cafe (finally!). And Olaf's all moved in! And apparently -ahem- "buying a car together with Julian. HE'S BEEN HERE ONE DAY. WHAT IS THIS SHENANIGANS


----------



## Wildroses

I tidied my house a little, set up a hybrid breeding program, caught a bitterling for the museum and failed to catch a tuna for the museum. 

But forget me, Croque is the one who had a day of achievements. He decided to move, asked for a Zen Garden PWP and somehow persuaded Niblet and Octavian to wear his new leopard tank. I paid off the police station and tomorrow I'm going to commission and fund a Zen Garden next to his house so he'll get to see his dream of Rosetown become a reality before he leaves.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I went to the Island and caught bugs to earn some money. I have also commission the illuminated arc in front of my town square.


----------



## honeyaura

Working on my dining room. It's chess-themed, and so far I personally love it.
Just looking for more food items to put in it.
Also my park, which my friend is doing a great help on <3


----------



## Stalfos

I finally managed to get 100m bells!  It sure took some time.


----------



## lazuli

i reset last night, found a good map this morning, moved all my stuff from my friend's game, and i'm doing the usual welcome stuff.
GOOD.
i got the bronze and silver saving badges too.


----------



## Marzipan_Mandy

Finally got the Emporium T&T! Then shopped 'til there was a big ol' hole in my wallet ♥


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I didn't play for long as I've been out with friends and family, but I did manage to give Prince a perfect peach, stop Alice from moving (never!), and get Bluebear to change from the military uniform she picked up from Octavian, into the very cute mint shirt I had ready for her ^_^ Hopefully I'll get to spend more time in my town next week depending on my shifts. I need to reassure my villagers I still love them even though ORAS is getting closer and closer ;-)


----------



## Tessie

after waiting since JUNE to put my bridge in particular spot, there was always a villager blocking it, and after so many plot resetting fails, finally a villager moved and i placed my bridge today  and im very happy!


----------



## Jaebeommie

I obtained my last dreamie today!!


----------



## Lala0629

I got orange roses and orange tulips! I wasn't even trying to get them since I have flowers everywhere but I guess I got lucky. I got a basement today, and that's it. I'm hoping Gracie will show up sometime soon, I really want to unlock the Emporium.


----------



## JSS

Not much since I've been waiting forever for Uchis to suggest PWPs (the last ones I need) but they never do.  I finally got the windmill a couple of days ago, but that was it. So all I can do is go around tidying up the town and hoping for some of my last dreamies to appear in the campsite.


----------



## stitchmaker

Opened Town Lolly after it was shut down for 3 months.  All the villagers were still there and it was clean up town.
1. Removed a lot of flowers and changed them for different one.  Now my row of houses have flowers that go together.
2. Went to the museum and found a lot of harvest items to give to the cook.  Cleaned the save mail and the museum.
Sold all the orderable items and save the special items in the mail.
3. Cleaned the basement of all items and ordered 10 large table.  Today all the hats and tools will be going on the tables.
Need to order more for the other houses.
4. Harvested all the perfect pears.
5. Fixed the flowers on the beach.  Had too many of the same type in a checkboard pattern.  Left about ten in the pattern and picked up the rest.  Put them all in rows so they don't take up space.  Removed the gold rose and black roses from the mayor house.  It didn't look pretty.  Switched them for Blue and Orange Rose.  Plan to take the gold and black roses to my harvest town.
Will be making the black ones into gold and than giving them away.
6. Check the bell count and all the players houses.  Found hybrids and a lot of bells in player 3 house.  Forgot I put them there.
7. After a break from Town Lolly it was nice to be back.  It April 21st there and it's green.  Snake reminded me that it's weeding day this Friday.  Nice place to go when my main town is stuck in winter.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today I moved a few flowers around, finally got a new fossil to donate to the museum, and had Lucha suggest a Brick Bridge practically right after I started playing for today. Well, I suppose there's always tomorrow to try to get the Windmill or Picnic Blanket. At least I've got the picnic area almost fully set up for that happy day.


----------



## Cudon

Planned my main paths and villager locations in Apocalia, messed around with planting perf oranges and qr placement. Quite satisfied for day 2 progress. Actually have a plan in mind and cant wait to work on it


----------



## estypest

After speaking to her once and ignoring her since, I got rid of Bella who was a random streetpass move in when I stupidly took my 3ds out with 9 villagers.


----------



## Wildroses

I achieved the first goal of my hybrid breeding program: I grew a black lily.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I paid off the illuminated arc PWP and am figuring out what to do with the undeveloped parts of my town.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Finished (I think) the areas around my town hall :')
+ Added more paths around it and keeping it for now.
+ More landscaping! Was able to accumulate a bunch of bush starts and breed lots of flower slol
+ SUCCESSFULLY PLOT RESET TIA IN A DAY OMG yay


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I adopted Nana into my storage town. I hadn't been in there for a while so didn't know if I had any room, but luckily I did a random trade in that town an hour earlier and saw I was down to 8 villagers  She's super cute, maybe one day she'll move to Cinnabar <3


----------



## candiedapples

I unlocked the boys' haircuts at Shampoodles! I love my mayor's new short blue 'do.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Finally got around to doing stuff with my beaches! Making my beaches look nice was one of my main goals with this town, and it's time to stop procrastinating with it.


----------



## Born2BWild

It's a good thing I started up the game with a new character to check for plots this morning, because I found that _someone _has voided Al to my town! Luckily, I was able to move him into a spot that only killed a few non-hybrid flowers...


----------



## Batsu

Fixed my paths up a bit and paid off a Zen Streetlight near where I plan to grow bamboo. I used up all of my alt spaces so I have to move my paths a lot which isn't _too_ bad since it at least gets me to change the town up a bit every so often. But I'm in the middle of placing PWPs in spots where I really don't want villagers moving, at least.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today Phoebe suggested a bus stop! It's a shame I can't place PWPs down on the beach, because I would love to turn it into a seaside souvenir shop. I also did a bit of island hopping, and picked up both a Beach Table and a Treasure Chest.  That completely depleted my medal supply, but I'm really happy nonetheless.

Edit: Oh! And I got a Mannequin from Sable today! I've never gotten that on my last town. I guess Eventide 2.0 is officially farther along than its previous incarnation? If so that is pretty awesome, because I'm still quite enthusiastic about decorating my town whereas before I'd gotten bored by this stage.


----------



## Meliara

I fear I shall never accomplish anything in town ever again because Rudy wooooooon't move where I want him to.  He plotted one row off the very first time but has been all over the map since then. Why didn't I save!?!  

I don't think I've left my lil corner of the villager trading plaza in a month. It feels weird. =)


----------



## Melyora

- Got Rosie to plot right next to Erik, aligned with his and Marshal's house on the first try
(I think my high Tier villagers just want to stick together or something...)​
- Built the classic police station, near my High Tier Corner. Booker can keep an eye on those rascals.
That sounds like a good nickname though. High Tier Corner...​
- Blathers suggested Brewster's Cafe. I've put it in my town, but haven't paid yet, not sure if I like the location. 
I think I'll try walk around later today and see if I do or don't like the placement.​
- Growing hybrids is going well! Already have a purple rose (dunno how I did that), 2 black lilies, couple of pinks and oranges. 
My town is now actually full with 'breeding zones'. I'm not going to put many PWPs down yet.​
- Have exchanged some PMs with fellow TBTers, and I've found a new home for Naomi once she is ready to move, and Pashmina will come to my town! I really do love the community here <3

+ This is not actually in my town, but I am working on my new signature, and it's coming along well!


----------



## Trickilicky

Melyora said:


> snip



Sounds like you've had a great ACNL day so far, congrats on all your achievements! ^_^

Today I got my gold hosting badge, which after 16+ months of playing, I'm really happy about!! According to my tree I've had 550+ visitors, but I guess some of those times my alts opened the gates and didn't count toward my Mayor's badge, doh. 9 gold badges left to get before I have all of them, eeeeek!


----------



## pictureperfectLT

I got rid of a bunch of "for-trade" items that have been lying around on my town haha I have a shop going on, since I completed my catalog, and there were a bunch of orders that were ready for delivery / pick-up... There's barely anything left, now that I've got them done and out of the way!


----------



## Hypno KK

I managed to finish some clothing patterns I was making for myself that were being complicated to figure out.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Graham moved to Catlips today.Catlips had been smugless since Klaus moved out almost a year ago.I also received my fourth pic from my ducky boy Joey.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I got the Lighthouse Public Works Project!  Set it up right away. I also think I need to activate the Beautiful Town Ordinance soon, because watering all my flowers is taking a serious toll on my grass. Does it grow back more slowly in autumn due to the lack of precipitation? If so that might be why I'm seeing more of it lately. Glad December is only a month away.


----------



## nekosync

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 74427
> 
> View attachment 74428
> 
> Graham moved to Catlips today.Catlips had been smugless since Klaus moved out almost a year ago.I also received my fourth pic from my ducky boy Joey.



Ah, cool! They're both really cute.


----------



## Ichigo.

I got Freya's pic! She hasn't even been here that long, and I've already gotten her pic. Meanwhile...Fang...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I got my hundredth visitor while I was banned


----------



## pictureperfectLT

I spent a good hour and a half editing my cobblestone pattern. At first, it was just grey cobblestones with a border around each tile... But I visited a Dream Town called Turnip (dream address 1800-0385-2201. I highly recommend visiting. It is BEAUTIFUL! The town is absolutely GORGEOUS!) this morning and decided to remake my pattern to make it continuos with only a border on the outside edges. I like the way it turned out  I would really love some feedback on it, though (as well as on my town in general, like maybe locations for PWPs and whatnot... I have a few scattered about just to make sure that when I get Fuchsia to move back to my town, she'll be in a good location, and not in the secluded bit of my town in the top left corner...). My dream address is 4900-2834-0564.

I also got a few more pink-hydrangea starts planted! It's really coming along!


----------



## Tessie

plot resetted Bunnie into a good area  Now my baby and I are reunited (after having her in my town back in 2002 in AC GC)


----------



## rosabelle

+ Frita suggested the windmill! Yaas
+ Re-designed my paths. Was working on little cupcake pixels for it.
+ Went through a bunch of jap blogs looking for cake/sweets themed paths and used them for my town.
+ Made a dress for my mayor to match my villagers wearing my design.
Now to start working on landscaping the area for my windmill. :>


----------



## Vizionari

Paid off the tulip topiary, and added some tulips there :3 Of course that means I've hit my PWP limit, so going to have to demolish some projects tomorrow.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Paid off my wood bench PWP and also started to cut down trees to make way for my heritage center.


----------



## pocketalex

I bought my second cart today and I'm currently getting it all set up. uwu I had to reset a lot to get the map and villagers I wanted (well, at least one villager I wanted). Binary is now open with Mayor Nano heading the town. Some villagers are curious whether a robot can handle the job, but she's doing just fine. Starting villagers are Avery, Cobb, Robin, Stitches, and Vesta.  Found my first perfect Peach already, and a friend dropped off some fruits so I can start a small orchard/grove.

In Folsense, I got both Sabel and Labelle's mannequins today.  I technically got them yesterday but my cart popped out before I could save. <___<


----------



## Wildroses

Did more work towards my eventual goal of a beautifully organised house, museum rooms and closet. I got all my plants into one museum room and ordered a bunch of stuff from the catalogue to help in my eventual goals of organisation. 

My hybrid breeding project is going well enough. I managed to grow an orange lily and black cosmos. My flower species seem to have decided I can have either orange flowers OR black flowers without even trying, but not both.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Won 1st place in the fishing tourney! It's my first time lol
+ Added more sweet themed paths around my retail, town hall and plaza


----------



## candiedapples

Third place in the fishing tourney! I lost to Tutu and Diana. Also, I got my Fish Maniac badge! My darling Lolly set up her house! Lastly, I was able to.adopt my 10th villager by breaking my own rule and TTing.  Marshal was worth it though!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i came in second place in the fishing tourney. i bred a bunch of flowers for my friend. i got zucker to ping me so he'll be moving out soon, which brings me a little bit closer to stitches! and i got zell  a good day


----------



## Cudon

Gave up on plot resetting Kyle and have now cycled 10 for him, will get him as one of my last villagers so won't have to cycle more. 
Messed around a bit with my town pathing.
Currently plot resetting for Prince and jesus am I doing bad with these plot resets. It's depressing


----------



## pocketalex

Ended up solely playing on Binary today. Whoops. Laid down a ton of paths. Forgot to start up with plot resetting, but Tex seemed to choose a semi-good spot, so I'm not too worried. Paths are a lot of work, though. ;w; I mean, worth it, but still.


----------



## JE9

I earned some badges. Finally got a perfect Peach to spawn and I planned it. Didn't do much. Pretty much the same-ol'-same-ol'.


----------



## Greninja

finally payed off my house expansion and starting to make paths


----------



## JSS

Looks like I wasn't the only one having trouble with plot resetting. It's a mess. Tammy plopped her house down in the exact same spot for a bunch of times, most of those times in a row. But she finally got into a good place after a few minutes. I wish you could place down plots of land as PWPs for villagers to place their houses in without it being random and in the most inconvenient of places.

Other than that I just went around erasing some patterns on the ground, planting some trees (mostly perfect fruit trees), bushes and replanting a bunch of flowers around villager houses.


----------



## quazergames

I got a golden slingshot today! I usually carry my slingshot around in case I run into a balloon, but just this once I left it in my house to free up space. When I was about to go inside a house, I heard the whoosh of a balloon present, and even though I didn't think I'd get it I looked for it anyway.

It was floating over the beach! And it had three balloons! I knew I had to have it, but I only had my shovel on me. I positioned myself as close to the ledge as I could and swung my shovel at it, hoping that maybe the balloons would pop from any tool being used. My first swing caught one of the balloons, and my second caught the other two! I'm so excited, it's my first golden tool!


----------



## Trickilicky

Yesterday, after almost 17 months, I changed both types of path patterns in my town. I freaked out a bit at first because I'm terrible with change, but I felt like giving something a try because I've seen some beautiful rustic/zen type patterns. I'm now going to go into my town and see how I feel the morning after, lol. I think with one of the styles, I'm going to try another design because it doesn't look quite right, but we shall see *hyperventilates* it shouldn't be this stressful omg get a grip me, I'm such a lame-a$$


----------



## Wildroses

I discovered that Cyrus has a huge variety of choices and combinations for remaking stained glass and went crazy getting him to remake all possible combinations, only being foiled by the catalogue machines lame insistence on waiting until the next mail run before sending the next batch.


----------



## Gingerdeer

Finally managed my second account get the permit to use the QR machine, done half of my town's path. Play hide and seek with Peanut, Rosie and Filbert. Poppy asked me to find people from another town to sign on her project and I did. Move all extra flowers to the beach. And trade bunch of stuffs with others:3


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Bought 600k worth of turnips and also cut down some trees for development.


----------



## Birdcall

I went over to Daisy's house to celebrate her birthday and gave her a common bed. She seemed really happy about it. ouo
I also found Joan wandering around town and bought about 6-7k turnips. Re-Tail had better not let me down.​


----------



## cielyca

I caught a bunch of river fishes and donated to my museum. I passed Gracie's third fashion check and changed Muffy's greeting to YAWN...


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today I gave Daisy a fan palm for her birthday, and took some cute pictures of the occasion. I also got the last bush I need to complete that pattern by the rock (not that one can tell in this season), planted a cedar tree to later turn into a stump (soon I'll be able to start planting bushes around that area), and looked at my lighthouse. I also changed Phoebe out of that weird blue shirt she picked up into a flame shirt, though I wasn't able to get Tangy out of that same blue shirt. Silly Tangy, I want to see what you'll look like with a citrus shirt on! 

I also gave O'Hare some medicine. Get well soon, O'Hare!


----------



## TamaMushroom

I helped out a person on Instagram get 4 sets and other miscellaneous items that are not from the United States Version. 

Also Talked to Coco a little bit and i am still trying to befriend her. (This is her second time in my main town)


----------



## melissacrossing

I paid off a loan, *finally* got the ear shell & mitten crab and sold some items that I didn't need.


----------



## Vizionari

Stopped Pekoe from moving, celebrated the completion of the tulip topiary, also updated my dream town on the Orange sunset today :3


----------



## Trickilicky

Yesterday I updated my dream with the new paths I placed. I'm still not sure if I can settle with so much change, but I have to try! I'm such a loser lol. I stopped the lovely Alice from moving, and gave Prince a perfect fruit and he gave me something totally like in return, I think it was an orange cone or something not-worth-a-perfect-cherry. Once day I'll write what I accomplished on the same day as actually accomplishing it ^_^


----------



## cielyca

I caught a Coelacanth, Oarfish and Tuna for my museum.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I received my first pic from Ankha.


----------



## Rainbow lime

Lots of Productivity in Glimmer today! I started up my second villager who cleared up all my hybrids and stored them since they were taking over my beach and some flowers weren't growing as much as others ( I'm looking at you orange cosmos taking over the pink roses ). Also transferred all my saplings and bush starts to her inventory and set up her house opposite my path/storage mule. I laid some new paths to her home and put some grass around my campsite since I've finally settled on how to make it look good - just need Benjamin to move out damn it! Upgraded one of the rooms in my house as well as upgraded the path mule's home, replanted a bunch of perfect apple trees. Finally I ordered a bunch of new items to fit the theme of the room I've upgraded as well as another room which is being turned into a bathroom of sorts, as well as a closet for the mules since I'm tired of running to the train station with me. Working on creating a cute Gardner cottage, my pink mayor's house and a creepy witch castle. Peanut lost a pouch on the beach I returned to her and also visited Muffy - she such a cutie!


----------



## candiedapples

Rainbow lime, I agree about Muffy, I'm really happy to have her in my town too! Right now I'm trying to fix up her house since she put up most of her furniture up for sale at ReTail. I also got signatures for her petition today.

Also, I played games with Fang at my campsite. He is pretty handsome!  

Said hello to my newest neighbor Marshal, who is unpacking today, and planted tulips around his house. He's neighbors with Diana on one side, and the waterfall is to his left.

I changed my mayor's contacts to the pale greyish green color.

Arranged my gothic black Rococo furniture in my basement. Got them for a great deal on the forum. I am also gonna add a couple of Creepy series things like the creepy crystal.

Lastly I donated a common painting to the museum.


----------



## RiceBunny

Got a PWP request, unfortunately it wasn't anything I wanted. Simon moved out and Marshal moved in. Oh, I finally finished my kitchen. I was remodeling it and I think it looks much better now. ^.^


----------



## Alley

I got Julian. ;3; That's pretty much it but I'm happy at that!


----------



## RiceBunny

I finally got Chrissy out of my town. Don't get me wrong, she's cute and all but she's not my style. Also, she was an original villager and had her house in a terrible place. I found her a good home though, and she'll be reunited with her sister Francine.

I can now finally put my fountain down and start making my town pretty ^.^


----------



## Jovi

Right now I am just cleaning up some things on the ground. Other then that I've only been unlocking PWPs from my villagers and started planning out how I'd like things to look. I haven't really gotten too far with Soledad since I've wanted tog et all my dreamies in first, but once I have Hans (who I should be getting from someone soon  ) I can move on to making my town look how good. haha.


----------



## badcrumbs

I finally got Katrina ... woohoo! Feels good to have Main Street all finished. 
Now just need those Normal and Peppy PWPs


----------



## hdtraves

completed the sea creatures for my museum =P


----------



## Psicat

I finally have the Dream Suite open in my new town and thanks to a request from Fang started collecting for a Classic Police Station.  Also, moved Rodney out today.


----------



## candiedapples

I went to the island to start working on my tan, so my mayor can look more like me. Queenie pinged me about moving out, and luckily I found someone here who will adopt her when the time comes. I got started with landscaping the areas in front of the town hall and cafe by planting some bamboo, violets, and built a fountain for the cafe. I'm planning on putting bushes and trees tomorrow.


----------



## alwatkins

I got Bob to move to my town and averted Walker moving away. He will stay forever!


----------



## Alley

I got Eugene to move in and FINALLY GOT MUFFY TO LEAVE! >8) Only three more villagers that I *really* want to get out of my town.


----------



## snowblizzard24

I finally got the Fairytale bridge pwp, so I have every single pwp now! Yay!
I wanted to redo all my bridges to be brick though, and so I tore down the cobblestone one to replace it with the brick ones. I didn't calculate correctly with Pekoe's house, so I just had to rearrange my flowers and paths. I honestly think it looks much better now with the vertical bridge instead of the horizontal one, and it's more accessible so I'm really happy with that too. 
Now onto getting the gold dreamer badge!


----------



## alwatkins

snowblizzard24 said:


> I finally got the Fairytale bridge pwp, so I have every single pwp now! Yay!
> I wanted to redo all my bridges to be brick though, and so I tore down the cobblestone one to replace it with the brick ones. I didn't calculate correctly with Pekoe's house, so I just had to rearrange my flowers and paths. I honestly think it looks much better now with the vertical bridge instead of the horizontal one, and it's more accessible so I'm really happy with that too.
> Now onto getting the gold dreamer badge!



Wow congrats on getting all the pwps!


----------



## snowblizzard24

alwatkins said:


> Wow congrats on getting all the pwps!



Lol thanks  Congrats to you too on getting bob to move and walker to stay!


----------



## Trickilicky

Yesterday I updated my dream with all the new changes I'd made in town. I think I over did it recently with pattern re-colouring and editing. I worked so hard the last few days, that once I was done updating the dream yesterday, I just shut my game down and haven't played it since lol. I'll probably check in later, but I need a little break I think. One day I'll accomplish something and write it on here all in the same day


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Today I learned that I can still get an unexpected 10th villager even if I visit a town with a clear void if someone who doesn't have a clear void visits at the same time as me. I went to a JP player's town because she was hosting a JP only event and RIGHT AS I WAS LEAVING someone else visited and I ended up getting a hitch-hiker from them...lesson learned.


----------



## Trickilicky

hiiragicrossing said:


> Today I learned that I can still get an unexpected 10th villager even if I visit a town with a clear void if someone who doesn't have a clear void visits at the same time as me. I went to a JP player's town because she was hosting a JP only event and RIGHT AS I WAS LEAVING someone else visited and I ended up getting a hitch-hiker from them...lesson learned.



OMG I never even knew that was possible?! Sorry you got a void-move in though, I hope the plot hasn't damaged your town too much and it doesn't take too long for them to get the hint and shove off!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I FINALLY CAUGHT A MOLE CRICKET ;D
even though it was in my second town and not my main town ;-;


----------



## Psicat

hiiragicrossing said:


> Today I learned that I can still get an unexpected 10th villager even if I visit a town with a clear void if someone who doesn't have a clear void visits at the same time as me. I went to a JP player's town because she was hosting a JP only event and RIGHT AS I WAS LEAVING someone else visited and I ended up getting a hitch-hiker from them...lesson learned.



You have my sympathies.  I picked up an unexpected and unwanted void villager as my 10th today to.  My lesson for the day was I should remember to keep streetpass off if I'm down to 9 villagers.  And, here I was hoping to find an uchi or peppy for my town.


----------



## avsrule247

CharityDiary said:


> Yep, Beautiful Town is like putting the game on Easy Mode.
> 
> I miss it =(



Saying that beautiful town ordinance is easy mode is creating imaginary rules to play the game, why not use it if you miss it?


----------



## Camillion

You and Pietro fight or somethin?

Completed the Gorgeous set, did a few other random things.. Not much x-x


----------



## Wildroses

I finally caught the damn tuna. I've been trying to catch that damn fish since the first of November. I never want to look at another Sea Bass again.


----------



## princessmorgan

Finally fished plotting Julian! Now just gotta redo my paths!


----------



## Melyora

Plot resetted for Tammy 5 times (I try to keep it to a minimal)
Now she's relatively close to my house and Willow (yellow neighbors!), she will look good there I'm sure =)​
Watered all my plants again in the hope for more hybrids 
It is coming along, got my first purple tulip yesterday!
I still need to breed my first: black tulip; black cosmos; all hybrid pansies (>_<); blue and pink violets; orange lilies ​
Bought more bush starts and put them in storage for landscaping later

Gave Gladys a butterfly
How can I possibly deny a request by this cutie?​
Rosie came to visit my house ^_^

Naomi still wants to move
I just hope someone will come to adopt her!​
Aaaaaand that's it for today. Still need to dig up fossils, and I hope I get more than 1-2 out of the 4 that I don't have yet <_< Seriously, I just restarted but I cannot seem to find new fossils.


----------



## Trickilicky

You guys are so proactive! I did jack all today, I just opened my mail and checked for movers. Now it's getting closer to Christmas I'm rushing irl around trying organise gifts and Christmas schedules and shifts, so my town got a bit neglected today (and I'll probably play Pokemon or watch a movie tonight sorry guys).


----------



## Melyora

Trickilicky said:


> You guys are so proactive! I did jack all today, I just opened my mail and checked for movers. Now it's getting closer to Christmas I'm rushing irl around trying organise gifts and Christmas schedules and shifts, so my town got a bit neglected today (and I'll probably play Pokemon or watch a movie tonight sorry guys).



Those poor villagers of yours! (*_*) But I can understand, hahahah, real life takes priority of course!
And I've just restarted town, so there is still much to do


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I unexpectedly got Clay from a Streetpass!


----------



## candiedapples

Thank you Tammy! FINALLY got the Windmill suggested!


----------



## stitchmaker

Mayor said goodbye to the classic furniture and put in a new kitchen.
The last pieces got redone at retail and it looks nice.
Next up the museum is getting a Spa/bathroom.

I think I finally fixed the area around my campground.  Just need to wait for the trees to grow to the full size.
Wish I could move the campground over a little.


----------



## Eldin

I actually started up my game for the first time in a month or two. I'm going to try to complete my encyclopedia and all I have left are winter fish/bugs. Today I managed to catch one fish, and two sea creatures I needed! And just generally cleaned up my town, random flowers, gyroids, etc. Took a while but it's pretty much back to normal now. There are a few places I never really finished, might buy some hybrids and try to fill in some spots.

Honestly though I had forgotten how nicely my town was coming along, I worked a lot on it right before I stopped playing. Would like to finish it, or at least get a bit more done so I can clear all the extra flowers off of my beach...


----------



## Batsu

Placed some torches in a couple of spots where I definitely don't want villagers to move, then adopted Naomi from Melyora.  I don't have an extra space to make a new character so I could only hope she would move where I wanted her (in Drift's old spot) -- thankfully, she did! ... not perfectly, but placed well enough that I only had to adjust my paths a little bit. Yay!


----------



## TehyaFaye

Today I purchased my 50th sapling, and thus obtained a Golden Axe! I still have a lot of work to do, and a bunch of PWPs to get suggested, but I'm really happy with the current pace. I have some tentative plans for some other areas in my town, so overall I'm enjoying myself quite a bit. 

I'm also nearly done with landscaping the caf? area, so within the next couple of days I'll be setting it down. Pretty excited about that, since I've been getting the place ready for over a month. XD


----------



## Noctis

After more than I month I finally built the campsite even though I didn't needed it, but it decorates nicely so why not. Right away I started with the landscape around the campsite placing clovers, mushrooms and some red carnations. I do need a few holly starts though. I also put up donations for the street lamp. Pretty excited about that and I have a good feeling on the location I chose.


----------



## Wildroses

Finally grew a second orange lily and orange tulip, so I got to rip up all the lilies and yellow tulips from my hybrid breeding area. With any luck tomorrow I can get my second black cosmos so I can rip up all the cosmos to leave more space for the purple flowers hybrid breeding program.


----------



## Melyora

Batsu said:


> Placed some torches in a couple of spots where I definitely don't want villagers to move, then adopted Naomi from Melyora.  I don't have an extra space to make a new character so I could only hope she would move where I wanted her (in Drift's old spot) -- thankfully, she did! ... not perfectly, but placed well enough that I only had to adjust my paths a little bit. Yay!



 Yay! That is great to hear ^^ I am happy she found a home! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And nooooooo~

I just started my game and Drift has randomly moved in from the void~ Smack, in the middle of my roses breeding patch. 
Now he needs te move!


----------



## Vizionari

Celebrated the new fountain, destroyed the second metal bench in my town to make more room.


----------



## Trickilicky

I just played now for 20 mins, and stopped Prince from moving then gave Alice a perfect apple. I was invited to Katt's house to hangout, and after that I sold some random furniture that was taking up locker space. It's not bamboo day and there's nothing to dig up as I have four fossil's and a pitfall permanently buried on my beach. So, game saved and that'll probably be it for today.


----------



## Cudon

Have placeholders on 9/10 of my planned spots ^^ Once they leave I'll be able to get my villagers in no problem c: I am such a ****ing genius


----------



## badcrumbs

I'm now only three houses away from a full Showcase! I can't wait til some of the older ones start going away XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I decided to reset my town to create a Five Nights at Freddy's themed town! I'm still resetting until I get at least two of my dreamies in the same town. I was tempted to keep one of my towns with none of my dreamies in it because both Egbert and Rocco lived in it, but I resisted the temptation.
So far, the closest I've gotten is a town with Doc in it, and then a town with Chief in it right after that one.


----------



## hdtraves

Did the usual chores of the day in town...visit a couple friends & sold my turnips for a decent price. =p


----------



## RayOfHope

PORTIA IS MOVING!

I mean, I told her to go and then she changed her mind, but I quit without saving so as long as I don't let her ping me... she should still be moving. Right?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Wyndfyre said:


> PORTIA IS MOVING!
> 
> I mean, I told her to go and then she changed her mind, but I quit without saving so as long as I don't let her ping me... she should still be moving. Right?



If she does ping you, you can just run away from her so she no longer wants to tell you she wants to move.


----------



## Batsu

I got Opal to move, yesss. She built her dumb house right in front of Re-Tail and next to my bell, like she's important or something, pshhh. I put an illuminated tree where her house used to be since it's almost December and it looks kind of like a Christmas tree.

I also traded for Ribbot, so I've almost got all of my dreamies! I just hope he puts his plot somewhere decent tomorrow, since I can't do the new player reset. ;;;


----------



## Nunnafinga

I did the plot reset trick to get Annabelle to move next door to Annalisa.I don't like to break up a set.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I finished my dream town. It looks about as perfect as it's going to get.


----------



## RayOfHope

Out with Portia... in with Erik! thank you again euroR <3

My... _last dreamie_. :O

But no celebration until I plot reset for him. Groan.


----------



## P.K.

It's been less than a week since my town restart and I'm only six deep see creatures left to go until I complete my encyclopedia.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finished my designs of the Five Nights at Freddy's characters!


----------



## rosabelle

+ Built a custom design standee and finished the area around it + the pond.
+ My alt's cafe is almost done. :3
+ Re-arranged a bunch of pink and purple hybrids around town. 
+ Finished the area around my plaza!
+ Moved out Kyle (he was in the way of my cafe ;__; sorry Kyle!)
+ After 4 months of having my town, I finally got the guts to build the Roost.


----------



## Rococo

Finally getting rid of Mint! She was okay and all, but Blaire moved in shortly after her and having _two _squirrels who were _both _snooty just got old. And besides, Blaire had the cooler design.


----------



## candiedapples

I adopted out Queenie, glad she is going to someone nice. I found a random blue pansy, and I'd like to breed more of them! I am working on my tulip and lily hybrids on my private beach too. Other than random landscaping, I finished my modern bench in front of the cafe. I also bought some great furniture and clothes from Gracie while helping others with their train station upgrade. I would like to start on a new room with mix n match sweets, modern wood, minimalist, classic, and weeding day stuff.


----------



## Vizionari

Not exactly an accomplishment, but got rid of my rotten peach by feeding it to Anchovy. He wasn't very happy afterwards (he got mad).


----------



## hdtraves

Just completed the entire museum!


----------



## biker

I finally got a stupid villager to move out. Today is a good day haha.


----------



## Cudon

Got Chrissy in and added these simple borders to this path I liked c: Pretty satisfied with it... gotta look for more paths though since I have a **** ton of free qr spots.. Looking for worn down / apocalyptic paths is a pain since its so different compared to the cutesy stuff


----------



## Trickilicky

I've been so lazy the last week! Last weekend and Mon/Tues, I worked really hard on new paths. But I guess I overdid it all and haven't played it much since I updated my dream midweek. I checked in today and stopped my lovely Tex from moving, gave Claudia a perfect apple, ummm checked my mail. Yesterday was Claudia's birthday and I did stop by to give her a gift of an amethyst which she liked. Next week I'll spend more time with everyone before I get ORAS on Friday *I promise*


----------



## maexing

I finished my paths and earned bells!


----------



## stitchmaker

My kitchen is finally done and the turkey is ready for Harvest Day.
Next up the bathroom/spa.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I got the Gold Axe by time traveling. Upgraded to T.I.Y. I got the Dream Suite and Museum Shop, and I can get QR codes now.


----------



## Trickilicky

Today Bluebear invited herself over to see my house, Nibbles asked for a new catchphrase (I gave her the one she already had, "squeee!"), and I talked to everyone in town I think. I demolished my gem rock, checked my mail, and got a streetpass hit from the other 3DS in out house. Didn't spend too long in the game today as I was tired from hours of decorating one of the rooms in my house (irl!) this morning. Later I'll probably work on one of my badges later, probably dream of a few towns.


----------



## Campy

Celebrated my birthday at Kody's house with Kody, Colton and Molly.  Last year I got the birthday table, this year I got the birthday hat! I've always wanted to wear a cake on my head, so I definitely consider this an accomplisment.


----------



## Melyora

? Marshal gave me a dolly, because I gave him a p. cherry. I love it! <3
? Talked to most of my villagers (I haven't seen Willow yet today)
? Bought more bushes, but not yet confident enough to put them down
? Flowers are still growing nicely, but no new hybrids yet (boo~)
? I still need more PWPs, probably going to do the swimming trick today (I've got two Uchi's, c'mon, gimme a nice one!)
? Bought a t-shirt for Snake, my newest villager (he's adorable, omgosh (*o*) His expressions all look different) and I wanted to mail it to him, and then he suggested a trade when I talked to him! Atleast it looks better then the white Anyone from Anytown shirt.


----------



## badcrumbs

My main goal lately has been to get all the PWPs. After four or five days of no requests, Shep requested three in a row! That's great, but I really want the peppy and normal ones... booo. I'm impatient.


----------



## Psicat

Completed the fire pit.

My mayor and then my alternate went to wish Shep a happy birthday.


----------



## LaFleur

CharityDiary said:


> Watered like 500 flowers. I recently had to remove my Beautiful Town ordinance so that my black roses could wilt and turn into golden roses... so now I have to water my hundreds of flowers by hand =(



I have this to look forward to in the near future

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psicat said:


> Completed the fire pit.
> View attachment 75546
> My mayor and then my alternate went to wish Shep a happy birthday.
> View attachment 75548
> View attachment 75547



I have shep in my town too I haven't visited him for his birthday yet  he'll get over it


----------



## badcrumbs

Psicat said:


> Completed the fire pit.
> View attachment 75546
> My mayor and then my alternate went to wish Shep a happy birthday.
> View attachment 75548
> View attachment 75547



I really like your campsite area! 
I wish it could be moved once you built it. I would move mine in a heartbeat


----------



## Melyora

• Made my first own blue rose hybrid!  It spawned from my black roses, _without_ fertilizer!


• Plot resetted Pashmina, and after half an hour she took a perfect spot! I didn't even aim for it ^_^


• Watered all my flowers, hoping for more hybrids! (still no new ones...)

• Seems like Willow and Rosie are finally becoming friends =P


----------



## rosabelle

+ Achieved perfect town! *U* I didn't even realize it though LOL 
+ Renovated my town hall to the fairytale one.
+ Perfect town for 15 days~ weee
+ Celebrated my first harvest festival.


----------



## Trickilicky

Yesterday I had a blast at my second Harvest Festival, and I got my gold visiting badge, which was really awesome. I'm such a badge nut, it's my goal to see my TPC full of gold badges, and it might happen, except for that bl00dy streetpass one! >< Today I'm gonna give my villagers as much love as possible before my copy of ORAS arrives, and then I'm putting the town into Isabelle's capable hands for the weekend


----------



## Ursaring

Bunnie came over to visit, worked a little on developing the fountain area, gave Fuschia a polka-dot chair...just business as usual.


----------



## Vizionari

Managed to complete the Harvest Festival yesterday and squeeze a lot of vinegars out of Rosie


----------



## Marmoset

Finished my first PWP on my restart, and another day without time jumping. (My goal is to avoid time jumping in this village, but it's very tempting, so every day I don't do it is a successful day).


----------



## avsrule247

I finally planted trees and flowers around Chief who moved in almost 2 weeks ago. And I already did 20 plot resets on my friend's town, probably more later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rhonda moved to my town Catlips today.She's replacing Diana who never really seemed to be a good fit here.


----------



## RiceBunny

I finally got the much much wanted AND needed wooden bridge  After 5 fail attempts at towns and never getting it, I finally got it! HOORAY! I also have all major buildings upgraded to the zen theme, including my train station. My town is coming along quite nicely, I must say.


----------



## Story

Completed my museum and the encyclopedias. 
Also finished one room in my mayor house: a kitchen designed to look like an aviary kitchen. It looks pretty neat, but I need something for the walls.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the K.K. Slider Diehard badge (the gold one). I'm always glad to see Phineas in town.


----------



## Drew1234

I become the Mayor of Joy Lake, and I planted the tree. Can't see where this town goes.


----------



## Becca617

Rudy moved in today!


----------



## wintersoldier

i built the geyser today, and i'm almost done with furnishing my home. i just need two more balloons and i need to reorganize my back room for winter- oh! and i've been decorating my side character's home as well, which really fun bc it gives me a challenge to do.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Landscaping the area near Flurry and Merengue's houses and the left side area leading to my house.
+ Built a metal bench although it'll probably be temporary since I'm planning to put the tulip topiary there. 
+ Since November is over, I've now spread mushrooms around my town.


----------



## Tinkalila

Nothing, but hey, merengue moved in from my trade.


----------



## FancyThat

I got Rosie's picture so I was really happy , she's my favourite villager.


----------



## Zady

I reached the donation amount for a lamp post to protect some black flowers.  I also made landscaping progress by planting an orchard and organizing flowers


----------



## Trickilicky

Yesterday I changed a few PWPs and flower arrangements and took a pic for the TBT Town contest, then I updated my dream  I'll likely not update for a few weeks now, and only to show the snow when it settles. I also stopped my darling Octavian from moving (why would he even want to?!!), and helped a couple of villagers out. I didn't even play ORAS yesterday, that is the true raw power of the TBT Fair...  But tonight I'll be Hoenn it up again, natch.


----------



## datsuryouku

Harriet let me get a boy haircut for my female character. That was pretty kewl.


----------



## Autaven

Managed to get Coco to not move. That was a tense moment.


----------



## DaCoSim

Woooo hoooo!!!! I finally cycled enough in my main town to move my 3 permies back in!!! (AGAIN...) Francine is now back in her original spot! Now I just have to move lily out to my sons town, move Diana back in, find a home for Lolly and then move marshal back in!!! Then I can clean up my town and enter it into the fair!!! So excited!


----------



## KimoChan

I got Ribbot's picture by giving him his lost item.


----------



## WonderK

Cleaned up my town a lot. Haven't played in months.


----------



## RayOfHope

Rudy moved out, and I ~finally~ got the front of my mayor's house done...mostly. D: Still need the right door, some more flowers, and the rest of the area below to be finished, but other than that... 90% done.

(Thank you Skye for suggesting the flower arch so soon, oh my god.)


----------



## Eldin

Caught my last fish today. Now just need to catch a dung beetle and giant spider crab and the others will be finished as well. c:

Also found Eugene in boxes. Kind of bummed since this is my first unexpected move-out and I have all of my dreamies, but I'd rather it be him than some of my other villagers. Plus I might switch up my villagers a bit anyways so it's not a huge deal.

Might replace him with Marshal, or just whoever pops up that I like. Not sure yet.


----------



## wintersoldier

i've been working on my side character's (pattern mule lol) house. i felt bad that he had a tiny tent, so i went ahead and decided to make it a little home. :> idk if i plan on doing a full mansion, but i know he's going to get a bedroom at least. here's what i've done so far! i'm not the best interior designer, i just try to have fun. >_> it's actually relaxing trying to plan stuff like this.


----------



## DaCoSim

Woo! I thought I was done for the day but ended up getting lily to my son and Diana into boxes to move to my main town! Just got to plot her tomorrow and get lolly to a new home and I can move the marshmallow (aka my youngest son) back in!!! Yay!!!

Btw, eldin, the mule house is cute!!!


----------



## Royce

The most recent one was when I made the shoe project and made my new character


----------



## Melyora

• First snow ever in my town!  It's snowing!

• Started my day with a cup of coffee at the Cafe
• Started building the flower arch that Gladys suggested yesterday <3
• Did some relocation of the plants my villagers put down randomly
• Did some requests for my villagers, gave Pashmina a refurbished Rococo shelf
• Planned to meet with Gladys at her house, and I forgot >_<
• Some planning on where I want to build PWPs (now I just need them suggested to me)


----------



## Kelseyyx

I got Julian to move in :,3 and also the public works project "wisteria trellis" built!
Currently trying to breed lots of pink, purple flowers to plant round all my paths  long way to go!! 
Xox


----------



## Born2BWild

Organized a few of my unwanted/unneeded items for an upcoming "yard sale", then one of my friends let me come to her sadly-neglected town to help weed it. Hoping to get the bronze weeding badge for it...


----------



## Marmoset

Finished my third PWP. Going to be working on beautifying the town, and hoping that later on tonight there is a request for the museum upgrade.


----------



## Ichigo.

it took two days but I finally caught the oarfish, so I'm done with fishing until spring probably. also got bam medicine. I'm just really excited for my first ACNL winter!!


----------



## wintersoldier

phew! i finally caught a stringfish today, so i finished up the aquarium in my museum. >_< now i have both the gold fishing & diving badges for completing everything. LOL i just need to catch a dung beetle and i'll be finished with my bug collection. :>


----------



## MadamSpringy

I didn't accomplish much, just did some plot resetting for Freya! Now Wolfgang has another wolf to love.


----------



## Noctis

nothing much just planted a few cedars and holly bushes as I am busy with other things.


----------



## Zady

chopped some trees down, bought some gorgeous furniture


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Obtained Goldie's picture so she can move out now.
She's leaving on the 7th.


----------



## Wildroses

Spent every scrap of money in my bank account on Gorgeous and Gracie Winter items, got item one of the Santa outfit and gained three clues as to what my villagers want. My manly Jock of a penguin Roald is apparently way more secure in his masculinity than I realised as he wants a doll. I love him so much.


----------



## wintersoldier

i built the hot spring and got whitney's pic in the mail (she didn't move out, she sent me a letter w/it after coming over to my house) so i'm very happy! makes up for a terrible morning i had.


----------



## Eldin

I got nothing done because I forgot my SD card in my laptop and came to work /gah

But I played earlier today to get a picture for the fair photo event, so I guess that's something. Took me a while to place seashells because they go wherever they want. ;-; Octavian also moved in today after hours of plot resetting yesterday. Now he's in the perfect spot but Flora's got to go next~


----------



## lazuli

doing some flower breeding + working on my plaza area + finding furniture for my house.
GODDANG IT TIMMY, THE CABIN WALL SHOULD NOT BE THIS HARD TO GET


----------



## Ichigo.

first day of snow in my town as well as my first experience with snow in acnl! besides that, nothing too exciting.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hans Gruber has arrived in Rhubarb today.I managed to get him moved in next door to Marina on the west end of Octopus Row.He already seems to be fitting in pretty well.Groovy.


----------



## Spooky.

I got my hands on a golden axe so I finally was able to clear the top half of my town's trees out and finish properly making the paths I wanted to up there. Now I can plant trees where I want them to be up there, then it's on to working on the bottom half. (My river cuts almost straight through the middle, so it nicely splits the town up.)


----------



## Mkay

Yesterday I added the stone hedge...



















...and today I did a lot of sprucing up/filling empty space around my town, as well as adding another PWP! I love how my villagers are beginning to walk around here more because of the new additions recently.


----------



## DaCoSim

I'm down to replotting my last villager... Again  after that, I can clean up my town and update my da!!!! So excited!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wildroses said:


> Spent every scrap of money in my bank account on Gorgeous and Gracie Winter items, got item one of the Santa outfit and gained three clues as to what my villagers want. My manly Jock of a penguin Roald is apparently way more secure in his masculinity than I realised as he wants a doll. I love him so much.



Ha!!! This made my day!!!! Sweet Roald


----------



## X2k5a7y

Got plenty of bells, and I finished paying for the campsite and enacted an ordinance. Finally got Tipper to tell me what she wanted for Toy Day. Now, I just need the color. Tammy moved in, today, too. So, I'm grateful it was her, and not a different uchi...Blue pansies grew overnight along with some orange. Hopefully, in the morning there will be orange tulips...Got to go to the island for the first time, in this town...Little mundane things, but accomplishments, to me, nonetheless.


----------



## jobby47

I got a lot of bells from going to the island. I plan on saving up to pay off my house.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got Octavian's picture after returning a lost item to him.


----------



## l3lossom

I made some clothes and earned some bells.


----------



## Trickilicky

I stopped Alice moving, dug up some bamboo, and picked up a holiday stocking from Isabelle. Then I designed a burglar shirt and took a pic with the lovely Copper for one of the TBT Fair compos.


----------



## Spooky.

A villager I wanted out said they were going to move on the 11th (A+)

I also managed to get stung by bees three times. Also A+


----------



## DaCoSim

Yay!!! Got my last one replotted!!!!! Cleaned up my town and am redoing a couple of pwp's. Now just to decide what to do with my southern beach.....


----------



## oreo

I made a new town today. = 3 =
It feels empty of course but I needed a fresh start. ; w ;
I'm happy that Apple and Blanche was one of my starters in town. <:


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I had my lovely friend Ponyu over to visit and after we chatted, we went to visit her town and played some island games. It was a lot of fun and I'd forgotten how fun the social side of ACNL is!


----------



## MayorKale

I got my golden axe and managed to find out a little more about the gifts my villagers are wishing for :3


----------



## stitchmaker

Got the Totem Pole PWP that I've been waiting for.  O'Hare stopped me while I was looking for Daisy.  
Wish I could hug him.


----------



## Trickilicky

I got my gold dream badge tonight! And what was awesome was, I saw some really fab dreams totally randomly, I saved their DAs to re-visit in the future. I've really enjoyed seeing so many dream towns, and will keep visiting others in the future.


----------



## DaCoSim

Finished my southern beach today. It's not fab but I like it ok  also got a couple of Christmas hints  submitted my scavenger hunt pic and took a few pics of my fav parts of my town. Now I just need to decide which one to submit


----------



## melissacrossing

Yesterday, I caught my second to last diving fish! I just need the Horeshoe Crab, and I'll be done. I donated a few things to the museum and paid off a house loan. 


Today, I passed my second fashion check from Gracie and found a golden rose in my town.


----------



## wintersoldier

i got a few paintings, and i only need about five paintings/statues to finish my art exhibit. :>


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got my town coming along nicely, finally got a chance to add extra things and more pwps to my town!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I did a lot of things in my town today! 

I finally got Fang to move in where Tabby used to live (That took me almost a full 24 hours... I got him in on the second attempt but wanted him to move in a bit further down so I could complete this little area. When he finally moved in to the area Tabby used to live in, I was so happy lol) 

Then I TT'ed him in and let my friend meet him. I think she fell in love with him ^.^ 

I also built 3 or 4 snowmen, gave fang a shirt that molly gave me and it looks great on him! 

I built a fountain in the area I needed to build it in, then demolished a park clock so I can put in my park area and plant a few more bushes and trees. 

I had a busy day in acnl, but it was nice to do a bunch of stuff!


----------



## Eldin

I'm getting back into decorating my town lately, so I planted some bushes and bamboo, moved a lot of my tulips around, and put in a street lamp. It's coming along nicely~


----------



## datsuryouku

An insane amount of tt'ing to accomplish expanding my home.


----------



## Rasha

Whitney moved in my town! WHOOOHOOO


----------



## PeachyDesu

Hmm today I was able to acquire a public works and a new dreamy to move in! With Doc finally moving out I replaced him with Beau and that's one step closer to finishing the dreamy list.  I managed to visit a lovely friend and she helped me collect one of the last diving creatures I was missing and even help me track down a fossil and some artwork too.


----------



## THTT

Finally had a villager suggest a PWP! Apparently Chevre has been hearing stories about a famous garbage can and feels we could use one in Pawnee. How glamorous.


----------



## candiedapples

The first snowflakes fell in my town! I'm looking forward to the snowstorm, and being able to build snowpeople. I passed the second out of four Gracie's Fashion Checks! Luckily, it was the Cute theme, which is pretty easy. Also Marshal suggested the Moai Statue.


----------



## badcrumbs

I am excited to have started on town #3, which I am hoping to make absolutely perfect. Mainly working on expanding my house and getting PWP requests.  I am really going to _plan_ this time XD


----------



## Sonny Resetti

Did a bit more paving. Waiting for a bridge to be destroyed before I continue further so I don't mess it up. Did some island tours, fishing and bug catching on the island for some cash and medals.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Refurbishing Master badge, which is my 10th gold badge, and I got my 20th and final Toy Day hint. I know what everyone wants for Toy Day now, so Christmas Eve should be a breeze.


----------



## rosabelle

+ Landscaped the areas for my future windmill and picnic blanket area
+ Built the picnic blanket pwp
+ Frita suggested the wisteria trellis (happy dance yayay)
+ Built my first snowman and we played bingo lmao


----------



## wintersoldier

i got wolfgang's picture today (after catching him a coelacanth lmao)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I finished my 2nd fashion check! Hallelujah!
I also reorganized my flowers so they aren't all scattered and my town looks much better.


----------



## MayorKale

Not much today. I ordered the Santa Beard because it hasn't been in stock for a while, haha. Beau was also kind to give my a new PWP, the sandbox! I also found our Biskit took the place of Boone, my new moveout, which puts a damper on my quest for Blanche, who I was waiting on. But hey such is life c:


----------



## Astro Cake

I paid for the Fortune Teller PWP. It's my last upgrade for my Main Street.


----------



## kaciedilla

-I finished catching the available fish for the month
-Purchased the Santa pants
-Made my second character
-Paid off the museum renovation


----------



## Camillion

Adopted Annabelle from the camp to be my peppy! Only need to find one more cutie to rescue
Caught everything for March except the spidey


----------



## Ichigo.

Celebrated Freya's birthday and made a Snowman. I messed up the Snowboy the other day, so now I need to build two more snowpeople in order to finish the family. Also got some more of the ice series.


----------



## Batsu

Built a perfect Snowmam and got a about 6 pieces of the Ice Set, moved a few pairs of hybrids to the beach so I can start breeding more of them, and stopped Zucker from moving out.  Takoyaki is one of my favorite foods so he's not allowed to leave.


----------



## Astro Cake

I made a perfect Snowtyke and paid for a wind turbine. Also bought some more pink cosmos to put around Marina's house.


----------



## Starlightz

All of those daily tasks, went shopping, finally founds some more of the santa set, worked at the coffee shop and made a perfect snowmam, also getting several pieces of the ice series. I also finally finished my development permit in my second game c:


----------



## TamaMushroom

I placed Cookie's House, I can't wait to cycle her out and get Pinky back.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I built my second accidental perfect Snowboy.... I honestly wanted the bingo snowman, but I somehow keep building perfect snowboys....


----------



## Spooky.

Finally started to build the little park area I wanted to make. It took me forever to decide where I even wanted it, so I finally settled on a place and will some day finish the pwps I want to put there. (It'll just take months to finish because I'm always so poor in the game that I can never afford my pwps or house loans haha).


----------



## candiedapples

It took forever, but I got rid of those Anytown designs in Able Sisters and replaced them with some SUPER simple sweaters that I made using tutorials online. Also, I built a perfect Snowmam (my second attempt) and got the ice wall and ice floor. Plus filled in a couple more spaces in my bingo card. Lastly, I built a wood bench in front of Marshal's house, overlooking the beach.


----------



## jvgsjeff

While I was visiting the Reset Center, Resetti gave me his picture.


----------



## BlooBelle

Finally got Diana! I can't wait to get her, I can live without a cranky if it means I can have such a beautiful deer~
I also got Rocco's pic in the mail when he moved, which was a pleasant surprise. I really liked Rocco, even though he wasn't very handsome we were buddies.


----------



## pictureperfectLT

I started my second town, Wulas, which will become my NEW main town  I've decided to scrap my current main town due to constantly losing my dreamies and not wanting to finish the 16-villager cycles because they take forever haha but I got my development permit in Wulas


----------



## Nanfan

I built my first snowman of the season, which was a perfect snowboy (even though I really wanted to make the mother snow..woman?). I got Lucky moved in, so I can scratch one dream villager off my list. Tonight I will be going to the island to collect beetles to get 6 million bells (I've been so lazy about this too ). And I finally decided to actually make an account here rather than just stalking the threads from afar!


----------



## al-tirah

I built a Snowmam next to a Snowman. I think it's cute that they're next to each other. <3


----------



## snapdragon

I've finally reached 10 villagers in my new town!  that was a lot of work! Now I just need to focus on landscaping and getting all of my junk off of the ground XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Got a perfect town for just cleaning up the town yesterday and a few days ago, got the Train Station remodels without even trying!


----------



## hdtraves

Did my daily chores & left it as that. =P


----------



## Trickilicky

I stopped Alice moving, and got a snowman clock in the mail from the snow boy I made yesterday. I also remembered something that happened to me yesterday: I was about to put two big snowballs together, when Colton walks past and smashes up one of the snowballs?! I didn't know villagers could ruin snowballs. I was so damn mad at that guy!


----------



## Cudon

Got Tiffany to plot in a nice place, worked a bit on my pathings and I think I'm getting somewhere. Still having some issues deciding whether to fill it with paths or have really little of them.


----------



## Astro Cake

Did more re-pathing, I have about 90% of it done now.


----------



## Wildroses

Finally made a perfect Snowboy for the first time (let us ignore the fact I was trying to make a Snowmam) and caught several new things for the museum now I finally have the hang of diving.


----------



## BlooBelle

Literally the exact same as wildroses.
I also made my first alt, Lucia. She'll mostly be used for plot resetting ect, but I think when my town becomes more developed I'll have fun with her house. :3


----------



## pika62221

I stopped Dotty from moving. This marks the 100th time she's wanted to move since she moved in! Okay, probably closer to 30 to 40 times since July of last year, but still.


----------



## Oddity

I was finally able to cross a *blue rose*! It all started with me trying to hope that one would appear. It doesn't work that way in ACNL of course... I was lucky enough to get plenty of orange and purple roses in a trade for Genji. I crossed the two plants hoping hybrid reds would appear but then I got confused if they were truly hybrids, or plain ol' red roses my villagers decided to plant. Blue roses cannot come from regular red roses... And in ACNL, they don't tell you if the red rose you have is a hybrid or a regular one... But I digress...

I then moved the set of purple and orange roses to the beach as villagers are less likely to grow plants there. Didn't see hybrid red roses grow for days so I gave up for a bit. Then I built the whole fence PWP behind my house to have a little "backyard garden" so I can keep track of what I was growing. Put the purple and orange roses on opposite ends of the fence, made sure I watered them and then dug a hole in front of the fence entrance whenever I was playing to ensure none of the villagers can walk into it and grow flowers. Time passed and eventually I got 2-4 red roses I KNEW were hybrids. Once I had enough red hybrids, I replaced the orange and purple roses with hybrid reds on either side of the fence and the next day... A white rose... and a blue rose! Putting the precious blue rose away and removing the white one that grew in hopes another blue will grow so I can cross them both and make a blue rose army. 

Just FYI that when two hybrid red roses cross, the resulting red rose will not be a hybrid and it will not grow blue roses... It'll be a normal red rose again. So be careful!


----------



## honeyaura

Nothing. Antonio STILL refuses to ping xD


----------



## Poofasa

I just finished making the bakery room in my house! I'm really proud of myself too, it took a long time!


----------



## BlooBelle

Cole decided to randomly show up in my house! I didn't know I had such high friendship with him, I hope I can get his pic soon! <3


----------



## Oddity

BlooBelle said:


> Cole decided to randomly show up in my house! I didn't know I had such high friendship with him, I hope I can get his pic soon! <3



Huh, that's what happens when they barge in? Man Bruce does that ALL the time with me. I thought it was just a cranky villager thing. XD


----------



## Camillion

The pretty pangolin plotted perfectly away from the perfect peaches~


----------



## Arcticfox5

I redesigned the campsite area to look like it is in a forest next to the waterfall. I love it!


----------



## Ichigo.

I caught a fly from rotten turnips and just completed all of my daily errands. Apollo was in my campsite/igloo looking cute but I decided to pass on him.


----------



## 727

i'm watching my first aurora borealis and it's so cool.


----------



## Alexia

Well, I just started playing again after a month and I'm happy to say that my town is almost untouched
I did loose Pecan tho... I liked her but after booting up the game I discovered a lot for Fauna! So I'm not too sad about that


----------



## Stitched

Got some paths down and planted more perfect orange trees.  I'm hoarding a bunch to trade with people for other perfect fruits.
Figured out most of the gifts I need for my villagers for Toy Day so far.


----------



## P.K.

Managed to pay off the current debts for all three of my characters and I got some items on my wishlist.


----------



## Wildroses

I did some diving. I didn't manage to catch anything new for the museum, but eh, every little towards the diving badges helps. 1000 dives, Nintendo you sadists...


----------



## pika62221

Kept Papi from moving. This is starting to feel like more often than not I'm going to have a moving request denied, as this was back-to-back after Dotty said she wanted to move yesterday.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Lost my town, the one I've had from Day 1 when the game was released, when I unwittingly deleted the game. 

So now I have a 6-day-old town. I make nightly trips to the island for bug hunts. Built 3 public works projects. I have 8 residents now. Drift moved in today, just as the gardening store opened. Phineas gave me my first badge. Spammed the tours to earn medals for the wet suit. Completed the snowman family. Can't wait to see what I get in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## SpottyPup

I built the PWP fountain in front of my town hall


----------



## Astro Cake

I put my kitchen back together now that I have a second house to place it in. It feels nice to have some storage space back.


----------



## snapdragon

I've started the mass clean-up project in my town! Too much stuff, too little space!


----------



## candiedapples

I built a perfect Snowmam. I had lost my three snowpeople due to TT, but now I'm playing in real time again. Had the ceremony for the wood bench in front of Marshal's house and paid off the statue fountain in front of the cafe. Marshal came up with a new nickname for me: Mon amie. Also hung out with Ruby, my latest addition to my group. I love this little moon bunny!


----------



## TamaMushroom

I cut some excess trees down, made two perfect pear trees bare. I'm also trying to make 6 more around coco's house Bare as well to create a creepy eerie feel.helped with a few villager errands. Sold Bamboo Shots because they were the premium and made around 100K.


----------



## BlooBelle

Finally built a bridge! After demolishing the bridge near my house getting around has been a pain, so this will help. ^_^
I also got my first purple rose, it just randomly popped up in my white roses on the beach. OUO


----------



## Alyx

Today in Mew, I cleaned up stray flowers and talked to all of my villagers.
Today in Pokey, I moved out Sly and Charlise, and moved in Bob from the campsite.


----------



## Batsu

I spammed some of my villagers with 5 letters containing shirts so I could change their clothes. 

Naomi is finally out of that fugly white gym shirt and back in her original Groovy tee so she's back to being uzumaki cow, yaaay (the way she looks plus the spiral on the groovy shirt reminds me of Junji Ito's art so that's why I call her that, ahaha). Graham was in a 7-ball tee which he was stretching out (lol) so I sent him a Fish shirt, but he stretches out the fish a lot so I'm sending him aurora knit shirts later since I think he'll look cute in it.

I moved all of my hybrids to the beach and I'm debating on what to do with my flowers in my town. Considering a giveaway, but I have to decide what normal flowers I want to keep and landscape with. Or give up and put all my flowers back and keep my random looking town. ;;;;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Woo, I just finished filling up the bug encyclopedia!  Just got the dung beetle this morning.

Since I've finished filling up the fossil exhibit, that means that I only need to finish two more exhibits to fill up the museum! Half down, half to go!


----------



## Astro Cake

Placed and paid for a Stonehenge. I might move it later or swap it out for a stone tablet, I don't know. Also hit 100 visitors, though I'm not really interested in remodeling the train station.


----------



## Wildroses

I caught a tiger shrimp for the museum, successfully built a Snowmam and managed to get enough Island Medals to add the Kappa Hat and Cabana Armchair to my catalogue.


----------



## Cudon

Recently got Tabby to move in so am now removing my filler fountains. Also slowly starting to plan the landscape. I kinda wanna use bushes since I love em but bushes might not fit my theme. O well.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my bank account balance up to 30 million bells. Still a long way to go before I reach 100 million, but it's always nice to reach a milestone like that.


----------



## Wander

I added a new piece of art to my museum, got a new badge, cleaned up the flowers that were randomly scattered about my town, talked to all of my villagers, and ran errands for a few of them.


----------



## daiyuflower

Today Molly moved in, and I got 2 new badges, talked to all my villagers, sold some beetles from the island, and paid off my latest home expansion


----------



## fleuret

I got the entire ice series from Snowmam today!


----------



## Camillion

Completed everything (Other than Raja B as it was raining) that I needed for May, on May 1st no less 8D


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 3 received two bug badges and one weeding badge.  The Northern Lights were out before the ball dropped.


----------



## brutalitea

Got 2 badges, Rodeo finally moved out, paid off a home expansion.


----------



## oath2order

I love the countdown theme <3


----------



## Wander

I did a LOT of cycling today, moved in one of my dreamies (Stitches!!!), deposited over 1 mil bells in my bank account, collected 10 blue hydra starts for my future town redesign, and achieved the first day of a perfect town.  ^-^  I got a LOT done... but still have a lot left to do.


----------



## BlooBelle

Hans has _finally_ decided to ping! It's a great feeling when a hated villager moves. ◕ ◡ ◕ 
I have a deal for Julian going on, I can't wait to be on my way to my dream town.


----------



## Astro Cake

Nothing really exciting, just moved a bunch of flowers around.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I got Deirdre to suggest the log bench PWP, which will look PERFECT in my mini forest, got Pudge to move and managed to convince Stitches to move in in his place. So triple yay for me!


----------



## pika62221

WHEW!!! EVERYONE told me Rooney was thinking of moving, but I passed him time and time again- no pings! I even trapped him, swam around for 10 minutes, still NO PINGS!! I was starting to get worried. Finally, after heading back from Re-Tail (his house is not far from it), he pinged me, said he was growing soft by being in my town, and said it was time to move- oh no you don't one of the original 5!! Have to say, when you get THIS attached to these things, sometimes it REALLY plays with your emotions!


----------



## oreo

got zucker to suggest me a sandbox pwp


----------



## Spooky.

I finally got perfect town status! Now I can change my town hall and I got the flower clock pwp. So excited!


----------



## LeAckerman

It's not much, but I got a few hybrids after months of watering and fertilizing. c:


----------



## Astro Cake

Placed and paid for a wisteria trellis, I'm surprised I was able to place it so closely to Shep's house.


----------



## brutalitea

Club LOL opened in my town today


----------



## Wander

I achieved the perfect town for 15 days in a row and received the golden watering can.  Yay!  

I also bred black hybrids in all of the flower types that have them, moved in 4 of my dreamies, and completed my fossil collection at the museum.  It was a super good day!  ^-^


----------



## RoseNitemare

Started redoing some landscaping in my town. Kind of nice to see some changes.


----------



## pika62221

Just got BINGOOOOOO!! as noted by the Snowman. Not sure why I continue to play, I have all 10 items from last year, but I'm having a blast playing it again this year even if they're already cataloged.


----------



## Keen

Since I started playing again.

- Got the silver badge for diving a lot.
- Got the silver badge for fishing a lot.
- Cleaned out my island box. It was full. I bought a lot of cabana set pieces for my boyfriend so they were adding up, I also buy every unique item I see on the island which were sea globes, treasure chests, beach tables, beach chair, whirlpool bath, and other stuff.
- Cleared every single path tile I had placed. Decided I did not want any paths any more, I want more of a natural town. Plus, much easier to be creative with PWPs
- Caught a blowfish for my fish diary 
- Dug up all fossils and anything buried.
- Upgraded both of my other townies houses so they are no longer tents
- Unlocked the illuminated clock, heart, and balloon arch.
- Cleaned up all the junk on the ground.
- Planted some trees.
- Donated some art, fish and fossils.
Thats about all that I have done in the past few days of playing animal crossing.


----------



## Nunnafinga

My ducky dude Joey had a birthday today in my town.My other lazy boy Beau stopped by to help celebrate.


----------



## snapdragon

i chose a spot for my cafe and i'm like 75% sure i want to keep it there ^^;


----------



## Astro Cake

Paid for an illuminated heart next to Town Hall.


----------



## Spooky.

I adopted Marshal from someone! I'm so excited.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Yes! Perfect town status! Now I just have to wait it out. Can't wait to build the flower clock.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i gave away tons of hybrids
having a perfect town hybrids grow like weeds lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just got the Museum renovation and a Metal Bench from Chrissy, my favorite bench!

I'll build the Museum Renovation first, the Metal Bench tomorrow and I know exactly where.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i finally got all 4 gold houses in my town
getting the required HHA points are not difficult at all
here are some of my points from HHA




samples of room when i was trying to get high HHA points









my most favorite rooms i decorated


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Got the golden watering can ( but from perfect town status )

Kidd moved out! Marina moved in! (YAAA)

Got two more jacobs ladders

16 hybrid breeds in 2 days (new record)

Got pudges pic (at last baby)


----------



## infern1300

Well, I started a new game to take part in the 1 year challenge. So far I have made 6k bells and have done some gardening with flowers. Want to get my watering can soon...


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have my white tiger lady Bianca back in town after losing her last year.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Got Marshal a nice plot in my residential area where he will be staying FOREVER. *evil laughter* >


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 3 received her Two Bug Badges and One for Amount of Bugs Collected.
Mayor in Town 2 received the silver medal badge.  Half way there.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I paid my home loan, plot resetted Cheri in a good spot, Shari wants to move and she didn't change her mind, and I got a pile of pipes pwp.


----------



## Eldin

Forgot to post but yesterday I caught a spider crab (my game is currently in March) and completed my museum. c:

Been doing a lot of TT'ing working on my town and cycling through 16 villagers to get Chief back. So far I've gotten Merengue and Julian to move out, and moved in Hamphrey and Zell from the campsite although they will be sold (or moved out either way)

I need to figure out who I even want in my town, I need one smug and one female villager to round it out. But having a hard time deciding. It will be a long time before I can get Chief back in though so I'll worry about it then.


----------



## Astro Cake

I just got Don Resetti's pic.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I got a second copy of NL the other day and I've been obsessively resetting trying to get the perfect map and also apples as my native fruit because perfect apples just look pretty to me. Well not only did I find a pretty awesome map, with apples as my native fruit, but I got Aurora as one of my starters! She's been one of my fav villagers since WW and I am so unbelievably happy right now, OMG. *.*


----------



## Ichigo.

I got my second special tree stump and it was a clover! they're so hard for me to get without a silver axe wow.


----------



## marshmallowXO

I got hold of the second of my dreamies... Maple! Cannot wait to play tomorrow to start to talk to her :3


----------



## DCB

I got the Silver Rod!


----------



## Spooky.

Leonardo asked to move out. For me that's an accomplishment because I have a thing against him. He moved in from a friend's void and took my 10th spot right as I was about to adopt Marshal. Because of him I almost didn't get him, and it was only luck I had another villager moving out a few days later. So when he pinged me to move today I felt accomplished because I've been ignoring him and pushing him around into pitfalls haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shari requested her last PWP before she moves out tomorrow, a log bench. Now I can complete the picnic area!


----------



## snapdragon

Plotted Marshal c: And the cutie plotted in a perfect spot on the first try! YAY xD


----------



## gesund

Hamlet will be moving in tomorrow, he was kindly adopted by a member on the forum and it is the first adoption I have done. Its cool because I have a little Hamlet charm that a friend gave me a couple of years back and now he is moving into my town. I now unfortunately have 3 jocks in my town, but I am sure I can get the others to move out! I also caught the Tuna and Oarfish for the first time which are now in the custody of Blathers. I paid off the 400,000 bell expansion of my basement so to make up for it I did some late night island bug hunting and also found a kind person on the forums who let me to sell my Turnips at their town, so I made about 4 million bells today! I also did a little more landscaping, so all in all a pretty productive day!


----------



## zettecrossing

Today, Kicks finally opened a store in my plaza, I finally got my fossils evaluated after having them sit in the same spot for weeks, I harvested my perfect pears, Made my villagers happy and have Merry away to a loving home today :-}


----------



## lunar_tear

Today I paid off a PWP and set up a patch of roses for hybrids. Yesterday, though, I collected the entire ice series! I felt incredibly accomplished.


----------



## jupisan

Finally got the Lighthouse PWP. Got Snake's picture and to get Chief pic now.


----------



## Trickilicky

I finally got the gold Balloon badge in Cinnabar! NO MORE POPPING STUPID BALLOONS, WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## estypest

A good day in Laedon -- Mott asked to move out, I finally made a snowmam and got various pieces of ice furniture from her. I also cleared one of my junk rooms in my house (1 down 3 to go bah) and demolished a yellow bench (stonehenge you're next!).


----------



## Candy83

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...esses-Thread&p=4428277&viewfull=1#post4428277


Friday [01.16.2015] was, for me, an update to my main town, Applewin. The previous update was in December, with some Christmas themes. (Like, for example, a house for "Santa".) I also redid the paths from a few days ago. (Dummie me?I finally learned how to do the reading of the QR Codes.) So, the town's Dream Address needed to be updated.


----------



## syrinxstorm

I got my first million.


----------



## PKitten

It makes me happy seeing everyones accomplishments! :3
Today I finally got around to doing paths (I've been telling myself I'll do them for months)!


----------



## P.K.

Plotted Tammy and finally put down the wooden bridge for my zen area


----------



## DCB

Paid off a house loan.
Paid off the fountain PWP.
Made some paths.
Finished decorating my second room.

All-in-all, I'd say it was a productive day.


----------



## penguins

decorated two rooms in a side characters house c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

I finally got a pic from Melba.Geez,it took almost a year.


----------



## Vizionari

Finally figured out what to make with the small space behind Maple's house, hopefully it will turn out well.


----------



## brutalitea

planted some trees, customized some furniture, worked in the cafe.


----------



## CovisGod

Busy day for me in Demitria today ! First day since getting my 100% approval rating, first day I can visit the island, got "Chow" moving in today and my house is now as big as it can get before adding extra rooms 

Good stuff !


----------



## al-tirah

Completed the wind turbine pwp.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got Don's picture and Katrina finally sold me a Tingle hood.


----------



## Vizionari

My orchard grew, and I also got more bells. Yay.


----------



## hoobster4

Lately I've found myself logging on, doing a couple of things and the logging off. Today I cleared out the closet a bit, went to The Roost, and logged off.


----------



## sheepie

Moved in my last dream villager
finished paying loans on mayor's house
decorated around the plaza a bit ^^


----------



## isebrilia

Flurry moved in today! :3
Cleaned out some stuff in storage and planted flowers/moved them to different areas. It was also Margie's birthday! Quite relaxing day in Lunares.​


----------



## Nyxia

Yesterday I managed to catch 3 new bugs/fish and donated them to the museum.  I'm missing really basic bugs that I could catch easily if I were in the right months e.g. cricket so I'm going to have to ask on here if anyone has their town in the months of the cricket and the scarab beetle.  I just need to wait until before 11pm to catch a centipede and a house centipede.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated.  I also missed Lucy's invitation to come to my house oops! Oh well, I don't really like her.  I keep seeing Merengue, Fang and Marina in my shopping district so maybe that means they can move in? Idk.


----------



## Burumun

I've been campsite resetting for Tex since yesterday, since I want to turn SP back on but I'm scared I'll get someone in my free spot before I can find someone with Tex who lives in a decent timezone.
So sick of it, I just want to play normally. Plus, I should be spending my time doing schoolwork, ahahaha...


----------



## Rasha

well it's not exactly today it took me several day but I FINALLY finished paying all my loans for the 3 remaining houses and got them all fully furnished! you have NO idea how much work has to be done to do so~
now I'm aiming for house exterior, more furniture sets, cleaning my town and placing PWPs


----------



## Druddigon

Told Zell not to move out for the fifth time!


----------



## Melyora

Plot reset for Vesta, whom I invited from the campsite 2 days ago. After 7 tries she came exactly where I wanted (right below Willow), while there is a sea of space in my town XD

Adopted Julian from Maruchan, owhh I am so excited! <3

Did some errands for villagers too. 
I still want Kody to move out, but the little bugger seems keen on my town.


----------



## Eirrinn

Finishing up my dance club. I Also got to celebrate a villagers b-day :>


----------



## TaMock

I did the usual stuff, check the stores dig up stuff, and talk to my people. I did finish a PWP.


----------



## Lepidoptera

Happily shouted YES!!! After hearing a rumor Quillson was moving. Now I will be able to remake my path. 

Talked to villagers.
Started weeding out all the yellow flowers.
Decided I wanted to redesign my main room.

Not much.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

I went beetle catching and finally managed to buy the crown!! ;o; I'm so happy!!


----------



## snapdragon

I plot-reset Zucker into a perfect spot! YAY! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I went beetle catching and finally managed to buy the crown!! ;o; I'm so happy!!



YAY congrats! I remember how psyched I was when I was finally able to buy that cute little crown! c:


----------



## Brain.Boy

I caught up on the days that I missed and I watered my roses. I also introduced myself to my new resident, Sylvia. And Bruce is trying to be a hothead but it just makes him funnier. XD


----------



## isebrilia

Chester moved out today and into a new town! I mostly just watered flowers and talked to villagers.
Haven't visited the island in awhile as I've been remodeling my town, ;-; so broke.


----------



## Foxxie

Today I achieved a perfect town rating for the first time! 

I was just walking up to my cafe for my morning coffee (which I drink whilst having my real life morning coffee) and I noticed a little Jacob's Ladder just sat there!  I really wasn't expecting it, so I rushed off to see Isabelle, who confirmed that everything was perfect and gave me the chance to build a flower clock!

I also welcomed my 10th villager, Bertha to the village.  She moved in after a camping visit


----------



## libby2999

Finished my bug encyclopedia!! YAY!!!! 

Only took my...forever!! I hope to finish all of them and get all the badges. I also met another requirement; seafood manic bronze!


----------



## snapdragon

Finally landed a golden slingshot!!!!


----------



## queertactics

In my OYC town I redid all of my paths under a new character, so they wouldn't fill up my Mayor's custom design spots... But I'm having some difficulties with it. So that took, like, a _really_ long time. Expanded my encyclopedia a bit. Started taking donations for my campsite! Figure that'd be best to get in first. 

I wish I could find another one of those non-hybrid giveaways. Flowers just don't spawn fast enough! I got like, 3 new ones today. How am I supposed to get a perfect town at that rate. wtf.


----------



## PurpleLutari

I got all the signatures for Club LOL today!

I also paid off my home loan + my Dream Suite PWP


----------



## Cloudee

Well, I'm sorta new to ANCL, my friend got me into it. I did the Dream Suite project and got a new villager, Del. I wish I was able to do more, but I didn't have enough time... Great.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I talked to villagers.
Helped someone with bells.
Achieved over 100 medals in the island!

That's it. I'm so terrible at getting things done...xD


----------



## Vizionari

I watered all the flowers in a certain area of town, and I love how the flowers sparkle  Of course I wouldn't do it everyday since it is so time-consuming, but maybe I'll do it for my next dream update


----------



## xTurnip

In my town I accomplished watering all of my flowers (all 5 of them), I've also almost gotten my mayor approval rating to 70 (and boy does that take forever) and I gave Stitches a pill bug.


----------



## candiedapples

Tammy finally suggested the log bench!! I finished funding the flower arch, which goes behind my mayor's house. I am also overhauling my town, and have cut lots of bamboo and trees, plus redid my paths. I'm going to start organizing my flowers today and bring my hybrids up from the beach.


----------



## Druddigon

I passed Gracie's third fashion check, Rock n Roll.


----------



## matcha

i watered my flowers, got some furniture refurbished for one of my villagers (which they're actually using ;v, and i invited someone over to pick up some blue roses. 'v'


----------



## Ursaring

I paid off the yellow bench project, lay down more pathways, and visited a friend's town to get my hairstyle changed. Now Friga wants a bagworm.


----------



## Arabelle

Had some people over so they could sell their turnips.. And, Finally got my 10th dreamie, Willow! <3  spent like an hour plot resetting for her- which wasn't so bad and she's in a perfect spot now! So excited C:  today was a super good day xD


----------



## folklore

Weeding, watering all of my flowers. Planted bushes decoratively around my town.
And celebrated our new Light house!

Then I played with my lil sis and taught her how to farm the island.
And showed her where to get cute QR codes for clothes and paths.


----------



## Foxxie

I *finally* got cherries in my town, thanks to my very first ever TBT online trade.  It went really well, the host gave me lots and lots of cherries!  I have been trying for weeks to get my villagers to send me some... I ended up with everything but cherries :/

So I have planted them.  I also finished paying for another lamp-post project and the usual general plant watering/rock breaking/tree shaking/fossil digging


----------



## Paperboy012305

Rowan is moving out on the 29th! Now I can finish my park area! But I do have to get a jungle gym as I don't have one yet.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

The Legendary Golden Rose for Pit, and...

Guys.

You'll never guess who showed up in the campsite.

She is Pit's girlfriend, and she is the Nayru to Pit's Farore and Marshal's Din.

She... is my ultimate dreamie...!



Spoiler: ...My favorite...!


----------



## isebrilia

I paid off another home loan (added a room on the main floor). 
I also cleaned out my storage by giving it away for free to people! Received Sprinkle's picture after getting some signatures for her. Last, I had Knox move in and bred some hybrids! Busy day


----------



## Candy83

*'Temps' is officially gone!*

Today [Saturday, 01.24.2015] is not over yet. It's past 02:00 p.m. ET. So, there's more I can do. 

Yesterday [Friday, 01.23.2015] was big day for me.

I ended one of my towns.

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?4871-Good-bye-Temps!​

It has since been reset.


----------



## Xita

Paid off the first loan to Nook.


----------



## Jolyne

working on home renovations and pwps lmao


----------



## Wander

Well, let's see: 

- In Secrets, I finished fundraising for the hot springs, talked to all of the villagers I could locate (some of them I just could not find anywhere no matter what I did!), watered all of the flowers, moved the hybrids, collected and sold all of the fossils (my museum has all of them, already), found new furniture for one of my villagers, brought one villager to the home of another for a short meeting, and prevented one of my wonderful dreamies from moving out.  

- In Atlantis, I located all of the fossils and donated three of them to the museum, talked to everyone, started and finished a new bridge project, completed the furniture collection for my main room, watered all of the flowers and moved the hybrids into their sections, found fruit for a villager, new furniture for another, and delivered a package for yet another.  

I think that's it for now, though I'm still not done for the day.  Yay for weekends!!!  *cough?quelatarea?cough*


----------



## Maverick215

In the wonderful world of Buttland, some fool decided to move behind my house and right on a path as well.  I was upset for a few minutes, but decided to re-work my path system around his house which actually turned out quite nice.  So now I'm glad he moved in.  

After doing that I re-worked some of my existing paths in the area to make it more 'modern' and 'urban'.  I'm quite pleased with the results so far.


----------



## Demeter_Deme

Well, today I decided on an addition to make to my kitchen -- a ceramic hot pot on a table I'll have to decide -- and got 3 Villager photos today: Papi (mailed in a letter), Kabuki (I helped him when he was sick), and Clyde (I've been buttering him up in the hopes that he leaves). Of the villagers in my town, I'm only missing 2 pictures now!


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Today I donated the Coelacanth to my museum and did my happy dance.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Zucker gave me his pic.He's the first of the octopus family to give me a pic since I moved the whole clan to my other town.


----------



## porinium

i finally saved up enough money to buy the crown!! and i just built my cafe after the villager living in the spot i had been eyeing for it moved away c:


----------



## Foxxie

Marshal moved in today... he has been unpacking and telling me to leave him alone all day *pokes Marshal*

A kind person from TBT gave me a nice basket of perfect pears, so I could finally plant my perfect pear orchard 

Nothing much other than that and a couple of trades and general letter writing/chatting/running errands... oh and apparently I have a reputation for being a "flower fan" which may have something to do with the obscene amount of time I spent watering the hundreds of flowers in my town this morning *sigh*


----------



## Exxiilem

As of right now. Nothing. 
Last night (Well, technically this morning) I finished my Dream Suite and visited Aika Village. The story I read was quite interesting, and the town was a little saddening. Other than that, my villagers probably think I am a useless mayor...


----------



## Vizionari

Received the villager pictures I wanted and found Anchovy was sick, so I'll give him medicine later :/ Also my orchard behind Maple's house grew, so I added a waterway between the trees and planning to plant some hydrangea bushes to line it all up, which should hopefully turn out nicely. Stopped Maple from moving, and built a log bench in the Gardens area.


----------



## Flykk

I accomplished ruining 1 mil bells worth of turnips (I put all my money in turnips, thinking I'd get a good turnout) by messing up my time travelling, so I've learnt not to do that and spent the rest of my playing session getting rid of my entire closet of spoiled turnips and earning money again.


----------



## Druddigon

Woke up to find Zucker was moving in my brand new town I started yesterday, I couldn't believe how lucky I felt having him. 

Pay off the small loan and now beginning to expand my house. Made a new theme and flag.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I finally got all my villagers.


----------



## pika62221

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! In my Japanese town, I just got my 1,000th StreetPass tag badge, which is my first gold badge in that one, making it truly look like it's from Japan, since it's the only gold badge, and one of the easiest ones to earn in Japan. Thank you 5 systems, and 4 game copies, I would NEVER have gotten 1,000 this fast otherwise!


----------



## Wander

Chrissy moved in today!  I'm so excited!!!  ^-^  I also finally saved 5 mil bells in one town and 100k in the other.  That was harder than I thought it would be, to be honest.  Even with the island.  Whew! I also paid off my house ENTIRELY in one town, and paid off my second floor home loan in the other.  *sigh*  Now... to expand again.


----------



## CR33P

built the suspension bridge and instrument shelter. the center of my town was so isolated without one of my bridges lol


----------



## brutalitea

Katrina visited so I went to see her, opened up a second exhibit room in my museum, discovered Shampoodle was old enough to change my eye color so I did, moved a bunch of flowers to my beach.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I built a flower shelf in my spa/bathroom.


----------



## tokkio

Genji suggested the blue bench, then the next day, he (finally!!!!) suggested the fire pit. after i had it made, the very next day, he suggested (finally!!!) the torch... and i didn't even try anything! i didnt use the dive trick or whatever lmao


----------



## Mignon

I landscaped my island to set it up for better bug hunting and paid off Brewster's. This is my first AC game so I'm pretty psyched for the cafe to open up!


----------



## Colrayne

Finally got Peanut to move out and a lovely person on here gave me one of my dreamies, Bianca! And on top of that Chief was in my camp site and I actually had room to invite him to move! I'm not sure if I will keep him but it will be nice to have another cranky wolf around til I can get Fang back.


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

Finally got a pwp suggested ping by freckles I never get pings so I freaked out. And I kinda placed some stuff but realized i need to redo it now Cuz I was planting trees in a rainbow formation and I forgot apples Lololololololololol.


----------



## Mkay

Pekoe moved out, Deirdre moved in, and I updated my DA for winter. I have all my dreamies.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Pecan is in my town today! Just like old times...


----------



## Splinter

I completed my Museum.


----------



## tokkio

finished landscaping my campsite area!! and also finished organizing the flowers in most of the areas in my town~


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got a sloppy lamp in Re-Tail, and the Video Screen PWP from Kid Cat.


----------



## Mignon

F i n a l l y got a nice collection of pink hybrids going without buying from anyone! I'm trying to tough it out with my hybrids but it's taking quite a while and I might cave and start buying some black roses for Kiki's house. q vq


----------



## Foxxie

It has been a pretty quiet day in Bevelle really... Just the general day to day stuff... I did manage a trip to the island to grab a few medals and valuable bugs, I've been really lax at doing that lately... It's nice to have a little money back in the bank


----------



## Nunnafinga

Canberra gave me her pic.It cost me a stringfish that I had stashed away several weeks ago but that's okay.


----------



## Goop

Ah, I actually managed quite a few things today!
I finished up my Dream Suite, got myself Shampoodle, as well as the Cafe and Resetti's little area. Tommy and Timmy's store is now at its second to last stage, also! So now all I need to do is chat with Gracie. In addition, I also built my 2nd bridge and managed to cycle out a few villagers I didn't need/want and got Kid Cat and Purrl in my town.
Quite a _lot_ of progress!​


----------



## snapdragon

Plot-set Pashmina after 3 days ;3;


----------



## Vizionari

I finally got my second copy of the game ^_^ Will post when Starpass is up and running ^o^


----------



## Vizionari

And...I'm already tired of seeing Rover. Give me the map I want already!!


----------



## Dear

Well, I've been in the process of re-doing my town to a pink theme! I do time travel, but lately I haven't been because there is so much to do with my town remodel.

Yesterday/the day before, I cut down ALL of the trees and got rid of all flowers that weren't pink. Today, I dug up some more stuff and started TTing to destroy PWPs. I also moved Bob in! Hooray! Only 2/3 more dreams to go.


----------



## tokkio

today I realized that my paths would look cooler without the tiles (its a clover-tile-clover pattern), so I removed the tiles and replaced them with more clovers! so now my paths are only clovers and occasionally some mushrooms eheh


----------



## requiem

literally nothing.  i lost my old copy, and just started a new town, and so I've just been waiting for the ten days to pass so that i can finally put paths down.  it's a hard life, haha. c;


----------



## bunnygirl

I set up some red roses around Phoebe's house and pink roses around Mira's house. I also had Gruff give me a bamboo shoot so I planted that and am thinking about how I want to use bamboo in my town.


----------



## Foxxie

My fence PWP was finished today... I don't really like it... I need to put some effort into getting my villagers to ping me for new stuff!   I also connected up with my younger son over in their town, for the first time... that was pretty cute.  Oh and I bought a load of ranch furniture for my kitchen and am currently renovating it all to the "beige" look.


----------



## CrossAnimal

I got my gold shovel today.

And I started collecting for a new pwp.


----------



## Hipster

I got the petition signed for Rosie <3


----------



## Mignon

I put down some more of my path, got some new fruit, and finished up another pwp. The past couple days I've mostly just been focused on farming the Island and getting my street lamps up so I can meet my pwp minimum for a perfect town rating. u vu


----------



## snapdragon

I gave Zucker a cute gyroid


----------



## Princisca

Today I was finally able to update my dream address because it was finally raining!

And then I checked the instrument shelter just to see what it said while it was raining and guess what... That evil little thing said "it looks like it will stop raining before soon, doesn't it?" That was the first time it ever said anything other than "it looks like it'll continue to be ______. Doesn't it?"

I swear that pwp is a box of sarcasm. So then I was in a mad scramble to have everything in place and update before it stopped raining < but I did it! The only thing I wish I could fix was my mayors hair color, I had it died yesterday and regretted it so bad. But my shampoodles wasn't open so oh well :/

I also started to redecorate my basement as an outdoor spa! Not sure how I like it yet but change is good c:
Here's my DA: 4600-5035-5666 in case anyone wants to check it out c:


----------



## Eldin

Finally found someone to pick up Agent S (I hate voiding villagers), then Tex randomly moved in and I asked Bam in from the campsite. I don't usually like having ten villagers in case a dreamie shows up in my campsite, but it also makes it faster to cycle so ehhh. Plus now I can trade without worrying about voids, so screw it. c;


----------



## Prabha

Finally got a perfect town rating!


----------



## DCB

I made a new town today on my second copy. I haven't decided what I'm going to do with it, though. It has a continuous beach, and the river divides the town into a top half and a bottom half. The villagers {so far} are all located on near the bottom right, but we'll see how lucky I get as the rest move in. My villagers include Lily, Bones, Ribbot, Rizzo, and Mint. The Town Hall and Re-Tail are located on the bottom left side, with Re-Tail being a short walk below the Town Hall.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I passed all four of Gracie's fashion checks, and now the final store upgrade, T&T Emporium is coming soon to my town.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

I invited Molly to come live with me. :3


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 3 received her silver and gold badge last night.  To get I spent the night planting trees/shrubs and digging them back up.
Working on my diving/fishing amount caught gold badge now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I saw Pecan in her home for the 1st time since she was boxing in...


----------



## Foxxie

Today I got my second copy and started up my cycling town, Elsweyr... The map is amazing, my home is on an island at the south of the map, with it's own path to the beach and jetty and the mainland has a path to the beach also.  All the businesses are at the top of the screen neatly and the town fruit is cherries (my favourite!)... It's almost a shame that I am going to TT the heck out of it, but I suppose when I do settle down eventually it will make for a nice little project 

In Bevelle (my main town) I switched back to Beautiful Town, from Bell Boom, because after three days I was sick of seeing dying flowers and weeds... there are lots of ways to make more bells anyway.  Other than that I haven't done much with Bevelle, as I have been in Elsweyr... but I did take time to talk to my fave villagers, don't want them feeling neglected!


----------



## FancyThat

I wanted to move some villagers between my towns and today I finally managed it; Chadder moved out of my second town and Hopper is moving in from my first town and Julian is moving from my cycle town to my main town .


----------



## Mignon

Trucking towards getting enough pwps for a perfect town rating... 

I also managed to incredibly upset Chadder by turning down a trade, but on the bright side I've finally talked to Kiki enough that she's started seeking me out more often in town!


----------



## folklore

Watered all these impossible flowers in my town. And I got a dreamie. Dug up gyroids.. And sold fossils I already donated.


----------



## brutalitea

I gave in to my impatience and started time traveling so I've been through a few days in-game today. Got one of my villagers to move out. TIY opened. Opened up one of the museum exhibit rooms so I could dump my clothes in there. Redesigned the entry/living room and the first floor left room of my house. Got new emotions from Dr. Shrunk, bought a statue and painting from Redd. Sent a bunch of letters to the 5 villagers I have that I like.


----------



## Nimega

I've finally got my second purple rose after a LOOOOONG time trying to breed flowers on the beach. I got to breed about 40 white roses before I got those two purple roses. Now I can start getting more hybrids from the ones I've already got! Also the caf? opened today, I'm really happy!


----------



## dragonair

I've been working on breeding hybrids & planting more trees. I seriously need to work on getting someone to request the campfire. ; O ;


----------



## Fairytale

I dug op gyroids and fossils. Caught a goldfish who is now my pet.. Got Rasher to move and got the police station done.. I also bought 40 bushes that I'll have to plant after I finish my paths..


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I finally grew a pink lilly. It took me 4 days.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ozzie finally requested the Jungle Gym PWP, now my park is complete!




It was the first time I had Gracie in my town, and I passed the first fashion check! (It was Iconic BTW)


----------



## Foxxie

I spent a fair bit of time in Elsweyr, my cycling town and managed to unite a few villagers with new mayors 

In Bevelle (my main town) I planted some more beach trees and watered all my flowers... I also had Lucky ping me to move out, the little blighter!  I told him no way, he's only been here nearly a week... he'll be lucky (no pun intended) if I ever let him leave.  I sorted out my "Gyroids on Tour" exhibit in my museum and added Yoshi's Egg to my Mario exhibit.

Oh and it was Winnie's birthday today!  Winnie and Marshal have been in her house partying literally *the whole entire day*!


----------



## cheezyfries

finally got perfect town status + a jacob's ladder! i also got into club tortimer


----------



## Kittilicious

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



I finally breeded a blue rose. x.x


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I managed to change Chief's catchphrase, greeting, and nickname for me just what I want!
Catchphrase: knotty
Greeting: "Yarr har har!"
Nickname: lass


----------



## Plum Pudding

I spawned 3 pink roses in one day   and one purple one yesterday


----------



## cheezyfries

I got the gold watering can, unsuccessfully plot resetted Wolfgang (he's right in front of a fountain -.-) so i'll probably be destroying that and replacing it with a windmill or something, i also now have a somewhat okay stock of black roses!


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 3 received her gold diving amount caught badge.   Yeah no more diving for awhile


----------



## Born2BWild

Yesterday: Found Joey camping, and made a boatload off him selling island bugs and fish with the lazy camper trick. I also built an imperfect Snowboy and stopped Lolly from moving (you're here _foreeeever_...)

Today: Bought medicine for Rosie, who was sick, and built a Snowtyke to complete the Snowfamily. Since 2 of them are imperfect, I should be getting a new Snowtyke item in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorSwiffy

Ran errands for Wolfgang, Tia, and Charlise. General town upkeep now fixing to go to the island and rack up the bells so I can pay off my right wing edition tomorrow :/. Sometimes I wonder if Nook is former mafia with those prices =o. Hopefully my good luck will stay with me for this run. Last night caught a golden stag and 4 sharks one of them being a great white. The rest of the beetles were goliaths, cyclomastus, and giant stags. Needless to say I racked up 350k bells


----------



## Keen

I FINALLY GOT THE LOG BENCH PWP! Now Muffy can leave all she wants.
ahem.

I placed a few flowers that I had moved to the other side of town since I was redoing all my landscaping. Picked weeds and cleaned up, so everything was looking pretty good. I placed the log bench and visited the island for a bit.


----------



## cheezyfries

i know that i like just commented but i felt the need to talk about this haha, one of my dreamies, papi, who i had been searching for for about three-four weeks a month or two ago is camping in my town!! nobody had him and i ended up losing hours of time trying to cycle out pinky for him so yes i am very sad that he's now camping when i don't have room  rip papi <3


----------



## Vizionari

Still trying to plot reset Poppy -_- 

But the other day, Mint put on a _mint shirt_ xD


----------



## Candy83

I am working on a brand-new town. (It has replaced Temps.)

I had to get situated to move out an additional copy of the Normal frog Jambette from my new town (because I have her, as an original, in my first town Applewin).

Replacing her slot will be the Snooty wolf Whitney. (Eighteen months into playing "Animal Crossing: New Leaf," with more than one game copy, I'm doing some catch-up to getting villagers I didn't have between any of my active towns. Whitney is high priority.)

While distracted by other things, _this_ took up a good amount of my time today [Friday, 02.07.2015] with playing "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."


----------



## olivetree123

Finally got a perfect town! Now time to religiously try to maintain it long enough for the golden can. ;_;


----------



## zoetrope

I finally got caught up in my main town.  For the first time in 9 or so months I'll wake up and the game will be set to the current time. N  I didn't even touch my second town since that'll take forever to clean up as well.


----------



## al-tirah

I finally got the home exterior that I've been looking for! ^.^


----------



## MindlessPatch

Managed to get Merry so I now have 10 villagers again ^^


----------



## tokkio

Cleared up the bamboo spawns T___T darn it bamboo


----------



## Born2BWild

After over a year of trying, I *finally* bred my first blue pansy. Hopefully, purple pansies will follow now...


----------



## snapdragon

Found a stubborn fossil that I could not find for forever!!!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

At last! Diana finally decided to request a Hot Springs PWP before winter was over!

Thank goodness.


----------



## Hamippo

Completed my ice set (finally!)


----------



## DCB

-I saw the nutcracker in the Fairytale Clock when the hour struck 11:00 a.m. I didn't realize it did that.


----------



## infinikitten

Trying to "farm" PWPs... in a very lazy, low-key, I-forgot-I-left-myself-floating-in-the-ocean-for-half-an-hour kind of way... 

I'm just trying to get someone to suggest a damn police station so I can TT out some unwanted villagers to make room for dreamies. Static suggested a zen garden to me though and that sounds lovely so I consider that an accomplishment.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I got my last dog villager, and Gracie's moving in.


----------



## Mignon

Julian's plot appeared today, and I am sooo happy to have finally got him! I also did the plot reset trick for the first time, and I'm keeping the extra character (Gabriel) since I've been meaning to create one anyway to hold my path designs. Finally going to get some corner edges for my path, haha. u wu

I've also got a few pwps up and I'm hoping to get the perfect town rating SOON. It's taking forever, bleh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I visited Ankha today after putting off visiting my villagers. 

I noticed that if you have a tiki torch in a room and no other stuff to make noise, the tiki torch sounds makes a pretty cool beat. I'm not sure if it was intentional or not


----------



## Tikikata

Cleaning up my town after not being able to play for a few months. Lots of empty plots where villagers moved out... Lost my favorite, Peaches... Hoping to cycle her back into town eventually.


----------



## unintentional

I got 150+ roses to helkp landscape my town <3

Took a couple (okay, more than a couple) trips to tortimer island, but I made it bearable by giving away a million bells to a few people c:


----------



## Plum Pudding

I managed to buy the little crown for 1,200,000 bells and I grew 2 hybrids, a pink lilies and a black lillies.  Didn't even know it was possible


----------



## ashyest

In Hollow I, I made my paths and i'm currently plot resetting for pretty much any dreamie I can get 
In Hollow II, I got my first blue rose! Hopefully I can get another one soon so I can have unlimited


----------



## Nunnafinga

I attended Stitches' birthday party today.His lazy brother Zucker was also there.Since my Stitches hasn't worn his original star shirt in a long time,I gave him another one and he slapped it on.


----------



## infinikitten

Ooh, I have an actual accomplishment this time: Got my blue roses to... um... multiply? And found Bruce-y a loving new home  That's two down in my 16-villager cycle before I can get Pashmina back. Any progress is progress!


----------



## Born2BWild

Bred 2 more blue pansies from the one I grew yesterday. Hoping I can landscape with these soon!

Also found a lost item, which I returned to Lolly, and stopped Punchy from moving.


----------



## AperahamLincoln

Visited the island for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Shax

Today I put down some paths, planted some more trees, customized some furniture, and bought a membership to Club Tortimer.


----------



## booshoe

I made a villager i like move into my town today. He looked cool. I've always wanted a lion as a neighbor. :3


----------



## Verotten

Finally got my gold catalog maniac, from my own towns and grit alone. No cataloging groups or catalog trades, barely any trading at all actually. It was painful lmao, but I'm proud of myself. 
HOPEFULLY I'll also achieve the silver travelling badge today, which will put me in the 'all silver or better' badge club~


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I finished three rooms in my Looney Toons house. Now I have three more to go.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I served DJ KK at the Cafe


----------



## CR33P

i moved one of my bridges like two spaces to the left
seems like so much more space though
also made a black flower arrangement, changed my paths to some modern one, but i'm not really liking it. i changed it today, so i'll wait until tomorrow to find a new one. reading qr codes is very energy draining


----------



## sleepel

about to finish a kitchen area in my museum


----------



## snapdragon

I haven't played all week, so just getting some play time in is an accomplishment for me! ;w;


----------



## Nimega

I've FINALLY got my Perfect Town status! All I had to do was removing my Tire Toy, and I got it!


----------



## isebrilia

I completed all 4 Gracie fashion checks today so I also finally have T&T Emporium! I also was stocking up on fruits today and bred some flowers/hybrids. My town is a mess :c


----------



## Shax

-Gave Goldie a loving home
-Unlocked the garden shop, the QR Code reader, and the Dream Suite
-Arranged the flowers I received from an acquaintance
-Acquired one of my dream villagers


----------



## 727

i can't believe it i finally unlocked Katrina's shop it took so long but it happened.


----------



## LaurenPuzzle

I unlocked the garden shop  !


----------



## fable

Since I restarted yesterday, I started today by catching fish, bugs and digging up fossils!


----------



## Arcticfox5

I finally got the full sized tree on town square! Whoop! Whoop!
Gladys moved out so I have space in my town for a new villager! I haven't decided who I want yet, though.
Also, Caught the bagworm yesterday and my bug/fish encyclopaedia re almost complete. Need to catch a blow fish before February ends!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bonbon asked to move away on the 20th of February! Now to ignore her until then.


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

I've mostly been placing flowers for my paths/around villager houses. I nabbed my first bamboo shoot and some fertilizer from a friends town, too, so I should be on my way to a bamboo forest/perfect fruit orchard (doesn't everyone sell their first perfect fruit because they're dumb? ;-. I'm hoping it doesn't take too much fertilizer to work; the tree is right in front of my house, and I shouldn't miss the perfect fruit when it grows.


----------



## snapdragon

I received the coffeemaker from Brewster after my shift in the cafe today! Yay!


----------



## Oakhaven

I've gone just a LITTLE crazy rearranging my flowers/trees lately, so for the past two days I've been obsessively rearranging the tons and tons of flowers all over my town. I originally had them all separated by type, but I mixed them up and it added a lot of color to my town. I also finally got around to laying down paths all over my town, even though I'm not completely done yet. Pashmina moved out of my town today, so now I have a huge gaping empty area in my town, and I need to figure out what to put there!


----------



## cheezyfries

(bumping this post back because excitement)

i got whitney's picture today!! i've been expecting this for a week or tow, but now that it's finally happened i'm so happy


----------



## Vizionari

After two weeks, I finally finished plot resetting Poppy! ^_^ I also got 100 percent approval and first thing I did was build a bridge.


----------



## snapdragon

Vizionari said:


> After two weeks, I finally finished plot resetting Poppy! ^_^ I also got 100 percent approval and first thing I did was build a bridge.



2 weeks?! Congrats are in order!  I paid off half of my second loan ;w;


----------



## CR33P

added statue fountain, planned out my town park, planted bushes/trees around the park's planned area
worried i might be close to passing the 30 pwp limit though


----------



## brutalitea

Finished expanding my house. Planted two bush starts. Visited Katrina.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I cut a tree and got the butterfly stump, all I have is the regular axe, I was pretty chuffed lol


----------



## Delibird

Today I arranged some flowers and paid off my home loan (just so I can get another...) But most importantly I got two dreamies today! I'm really happy and it seems like things are really coming along in my town now!


----------



## infinikitten

Not a single thing accomplished today, and honestly, it felt great to just play without a real goal in mind.


----------



## isebrilia

gave away a few items around my town/in my locker, but I probably have a million other things left D: 
trying to get perfect town now but I need to redo my paths and then plan what PWPs I think would fit! cookie also moved unexpectedly but she ended up moving to someone's town where she was their dreamie! I also need to breed a billion flowers and refurbish some sets for my shop ahhh


----------



## spelling88

omg i adopted two of my dreamies (thanks to time-traveling lol) built a bus station, and traded online some of my items for a ton of black lilies!!! i was very productive haha


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bertha moved in today.She has one of my favorite villager houses......it's set up like a dentist's office.Hmmm...all she needs is a magazine rack.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I managed to do a couple of things yesterday:

-Reaquaint myself with my villagers- surprisingly, no-one moved out during my absence. I half expected Kyle to.
-Finished off the front room of Maxwell's house, which I built to hopefully resemble a small artist's cafe. I don't have pics, but I'm pretty proud of it.
-Started to remake the top floor of Earth's house and attempted to style it around Mount Olympus.


----------



## Le Lenny

I got most of my randomly placed trees cut down, upgraded Nookling Junction to T&T Mart, and got the store Kicks!


----------



## leeaboo

Managed to get rid of 200 of my 800 yellow flowers x.x


----------



## pippy1994

I got another sculpture for the museum. :3


----------



## Fairytale

Hmm.. Not that much. Diva is moving, I don't like her but her house is in a perfect spot so I don't want an empty spot there


----------



## NightWings

I visited a beautiful dream town and found some cool ideas (leaving clothes in the plaza to match your town's theme? so cool and much better than pyjamas).
I also got a new piece of gold furniture. I didn't have much time to do anything because I've got a LOT of schoolwork tonight (I really shouldn't be on the forums, heh) but I feel pretty happy and inspired.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Today I had a huge yard sale to clear out the inventory of all four of my houses and it was amazing! I just threw everything on the ground and had people come take it all. It was very awesome, and now I had a solid plan for my town!


----------



## Sugarbay

I didn't do anything special yet, just watered some thirsty flowers, talked to my neighbours, dug out fossils...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

leeaboo said:


> Managed to get rid of 200 of my 800 yellow flowers x.x



UHG! I just did this YESTERDAY! Those and all of my violets. I am going for only pink red white and purple, but I didn't like the way the violets looked.


----------



## Jordon

I now have all the fruit in my town! Apples, Pears, Bananas, Coconuts, Peaches, Durians, Persimmons, Cherries, Lemons, Oranges, Mangoes and Lychees!


----------



## snapdragon

I caught a stringfish today and paid off my second home loan!


----------



## Fairytale

I just got 2 badges from Phineas, the seafood maniac and ankther one :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just got a golden watering can from Isabelle for keeping my town perfect for 15 days straight. Now my town can become filled with items whenever it wants to!


----------



## cheezyfries

got chrissy in and rosie out! she plotted right next to francine haha, but i know that it's going to bug me forever and ever mainly because she plotted one spot ahead of where francine is, making it uneven


----------



## mynooka

I got rejected by the BINGO gods...yet again.


----------



## CR33P

built the jungle gym
and walked a little


----------



## P.K.

Paid off the debts of my two side characters and finished majority of my town's pwp locking


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Started today off with villager resetting... I wasn't really picky on who I chose, and just made a list of smug, uchi, and normal villagers that meet my farm theme... After many frustrating resets of bad villagers in good spots, and good villagers in bad spots, I finally managed to get Curlos in an decent spot. 

I got my approval rating up to 100% which... Was actually a lot more difficult this time around than it normally is for me. When I started today, my rating was only at 32% which is odd because yesterday I did a lot of stuff that contributes to it. Hmph. But I'm looking forward to getting my permit tomorrow so I can put an ordinance into effect and build another bridge...

I also went over to my boyfriend's town and got new clothes and a haircut, which is great because I freaking hated my default. >_>


----------



## snapdragon

went to the island for the first time...not sure if that is an accomplishment but it was a first!


----------



## CupcakeFrappe

I got the windmill public work project unlocked; Its my first Uchi villager unlock and i'm very happy since i love all the Uchi PWPs


----------



## Seth Lios

I finally got T.I.Y built again and received a tall brewstoid from Brewster. I just got Phil's pic as well, so that makes five villager pics so far.


----------



## Piyoko

Celebrated the opening of The Roost and finally unlocked the boy haircuts in Shampoodle!


----------



## isebrilia

flurry suggested the flower bed pwp! i celebrated rosie's birthday, opened a shameless exhibit to use as storage, and completed some orders in my hybrid shop! i can't wait to clean my town and redo my paths for spring and actually work on my town for once as i've mainly focused on my shop and trading since i joined this forum. i also sat on my tree today to see how many people have visited my town. 32/100, i have a long way to go for that upgrade! c:


----------



## Luxanna

Rosie suggested a fairy bridge and I finally was able to build my 3rd bridge, and replace my other 2!!!
so happy <3


----------



## PlasmaPower

I caught a coelacanth. And that's been donated to the museum.


----------



## Eldin

Got Timbra to ping and fixed up the spots in town that were destroyed by villager's houses, now that I'm finally done cycling (I finished my 16 and got Chief back yesterday)! The only ones left to move out are Timbra and Cube, so I can get Merengue back as well. 

Also picked up Soleil from a lovely TBT member and am still plot resetting~


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I put down my first PWP, a suspension bridge, and enacted the Keep Oldale Beautiful ordinance. I also greeted Curlos, who was in boxes. Pretty slow day, honestly.


----------



## snapdragon

bah, nothing ;-; i only got to play for about 15 minutes at 6 this morning...found out my 8th villager will be julian though! that's exciting, i like that silly, glittery blue unicorn


----------



## isebrilia

merengue moved in today! I celebrated the fountain PWP with my villagers and tried to get Rosie to ping me for the metal benches... one day. I also organized all my bush starts and saplings to one area of my town so it's easier for me to count and get them for my shop. I also decided to do another locker giveaway as I'm focusing on cleaning my town and working on it c:


----------



## Arabelle

Finished decorating my side character's empty room!! I think all the houses (3 houses, 18 rooms) are like 95% done. c:
My town is like 98% completed now!! XD


----------



## Manaberry

I got Gracie's shop! <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I am close to finish my main floor up for spring!
Im way to excited


----------



## Nimega

I paid one house loan and I'm going to set a PWP too.  Speedrunning is cool!


----------



## Fairytale

Very happy! Skye just sent me her picture, this is the first pic I got since months c:


----------



## daiyuflower

I got T-Bone moved out, and Merengue moved in ^_^   Totally pleased!  Now just have to get Bree, Graham and Winnie to move.  Winnie is sitting right on top of where I want my side character's house to be, so hopefully she leaves first.


----------



## Stalfos

I finally got Lucky to change out of his Santa coat. About time.


----------



## slimsh4d3y

Did my dailies and finally got around to creating a side/pattern character, Dingus!  He's gonna be a "special snowflake" type that lives in a log cabin complete with the Sloppy series. Dingus'll also be my path pattern slave......

Angus gave me a Regal armoire, which I still need to complete the Regal series in my backroom. Dropped it off at Re-Tail to be refurbished to green - my customized room is coming along nicely!


----------



## infinikitten

Trying to get a buttload of trades done today so I don't have to worry about doing them piecemeal in the future. So far, so good! And while I usually find setting up trades to be stressful, I'm feeling pretty fabulous today. Everything's been going so smoothly. No bumps in the road, no hiccups. Not that any of my trades have gone south before, but I'm always on edge about them for some reason (lol, the reason is crippling anxiety) but that's not the case today ♥ I'm really happy about it, even though it's such a small thing.

Later on I think I'll take my side character (the storage mule!) out and start expanding his place. Since I was only using him for storage, I just gave him a dresser and a couch, haha - but I think I'd really love to decorate a bunch more rooms, seeing as I don't want to change any of my current rooms in my mayor's home, even though I do have to finish one of them for her sometime today as well.

So not much has actually been accomplished yet, but I'm working on it and feeling pretty great, so that warrants its own little celebration I think~


----------



## Jordon

I started my Dream Suite Project, finally got all of Shrunks jokes and can now do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle and someone came to visit


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Started today by resetting for a normal or uchi villager... It took around 54 attempts, but in the end, I managed to get Agnes in an okay spot. It's not the greatest placement, but it's not completely terrible, so I think I can work with it.

Did my first PWP ceremony, for the suspension bridge... I went ahead and put down another, as well as deleting the original cobblestone bridge. As much as I like the placement of the cobblestone one, it doesn't match my town nearly as well as the suspension bridge does. On the subject of PWPs, I got my first suggestion today, from Sterling: a lighthouse! I'm looking forward to building that tomorrow.

Finally, I unlocked the island, so I headed over there and caught a whole bunch of bugs and fish for the museum. There's still a lot of island stuff I need, but I have plenty of time.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I just bought the game and now getting used to everything haha.


----------



## Rob1n

I kicked away my paths that got messed up by pattern switching to prepare for natural dirt paths, got a turban shell for the encyclopedia/museum, arranged my house according to feng shui (there wasn't much), and got my fortune told my Katrina. woohoo


----------



## stitchmaker

Reset Player 2 because I wasn't happy with her face.  It took 2 days to move her items and give her back her bells.

Broke my record and got 7 invites to sit on a bench or log in one night.


----------



## Foxxie

- Gracie came to town for the first time, so I spent some of the day TT to pass all four checks (naughty, I know!  I'm just impatient)

- Robin moved out (she lived right next door to my mayor house) and I built a fountain where her house was (using the time I skipped for Gracie).

- I moved Annalisa into my town, from my little boy's town as he hadn't played in a few days, found her in boxes and was distraught!  So I get a new villager I didn't expect and he can still visit her 

- I replanted my hybrid red roses, still trying to get those elusive blues!

Oh and I started building a totem pole near my camp site, because Marshal requested it to "make Stitches happy" and I thought it was cute


----------



## isebrilia

bought lots and lots of turnips, lets hope I can sell them in time! 
moe moved out so now I'm at 8 villagers. I cleaned up my town and basically just counted flowers and restocked my hybrid shop lol. 
I also found my first lucky clover today! c:


----------



## Espurr96

Actually buying the game lol and meeting my neighbors, paying of the 10,000 bells, and watering everything.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I received another pic from Derwin the geeky ducky.


----------



## tokkio

got Lily!!! not originally planning n getting her, but she's just so cute omg 

sooo now I have 4 normals T___T (why are there sooo many cute normal villagers asdfghdfhha)


----------



## Fairytale

Got the caf?! c:


----------



## snapdragon

had the ceremony for the campsite! :>


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I got a lot done in my town today!

I was supposed to reset for Chevre, but gave up on that very quickly because every villager who tried to move in used the exact same spot behind my house, which is very much off limits. >.> So I instead adopted the villagers from my cycling town which I got on here yesterday!  Hopefully I'll be able to find the rest of the villagers I need easily.

Also, I unlocked the gardening store and Sable talked to me for the first time.


----------



## Snazzapple

I gained 2.1 mil and my second to last dreamie moved in; Lolly, almost the best day ever c:


----------



## Seth Lios

I got Charlise's pic earlier today, so that makes six villager pics so far. It's a bit late, but I also passed the 50 day milestone a couple of days ago.


----------



## Vizionari

In Tenshi, I ordered some stuff for my dreamers to get when they visit my dream town.

In Starpass, I won the Fishing Tourney and put down some paths.


----------



## Luxanna

In my cycle I bred over 300 Hybrids and Transferred half to my main town >.< plus 60 normal flowers
So i'm so happy to have my town filled with so many hybrids now!


----------



## isebrilia

oh god i sold a locker full of turnips today and received the famous stock trader badge!
i didn't compete in the fishing tourney today though. i also organized a ton of flowers/bush starts/saplings.
and now i'm off to breed flowers! c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I had to post on here today because I did so much! I moved out Leonardo finally, convinced Zucker to move in, bought a bunch of villager pictures, traded for a toy hammer, had someone come over to weed, help my boyfriend with his town, and caught a lot of bugs on the island! It was a super productive day!

OH AND, I bought and wrapped a ton more presents for my Easter giveaway egg hunt, and moved all my flowers to the beach and all the hybrids into my pockets so they wont get crushed during said event!


----------



## Astro Cake

I finally received K.K. Slider's pic.


----------



## Quill

TIY opened today! Patiently waiting for 10am so I can go scope it out.


----------



## Lil Miss Eve

I've been storing up bells for my house expansion. ;v;
I've also been debating if I should switch to the Bell Boom ordinance for a lil so I can get heaps of money for beetles...

The struggle.


----------



## Bon Bonne

I customized more furnitures... someday I'll finally get that all done... so much furniture...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Bon Bonne said:


> I customized more furnitures... someday I'll finally get that all done... so much furniture...



For a while I was leaving a ton of stuff in front of retail so I wouldn't forget to customize it, and I would hand an item to Cyrus and then go to the island for beetles(usually 45 mins or so) come back, sell my beetles, get my item, put in a new item, and repeat, it was a pretty nifty system I had going! (everything in my mayor house is pink so I had to customize LOTS of furniture)


----------



## Imbri

I got a couple of badges, finished building a suspension bridge (gonna have to destroy a cobblestone one tomorrow so I can rebuild it as suspension), convinced Pekoe to move in, and found my first two hybrids - pink tulips and blue violets.

My town is only about 2 weeks old, so there's still a lot to do.


----------



## MapletonCrossing

Ruining my paths and finding out there's no room for pwps ;~;


----------



## ladylotte

Finish my campsite, all set to reset a bit for a camper I like... and find out that I've got a plot from the void on the same day. The plot showed up in such a good spot though, that I'm not even upset, and saved the town as is.


----------



## isebrilia

I didn't accomplish much today except lose in the stalk market this week :c 
Kid Cat also moved in unexpectedly, however I also lost Flurry expectedly so I'm having mixed emotions. 
Still trying to rearrange my flowers and move all my normal ones to my beach, and hybrids off the beach or more organized in areas by flowers? After this, I'll be redoing my paths as I used winter paths.


----------



## Imbri

I didn't play too much yesterday, because I had plans for the evening. But between last night and this morning (so far), I got rid of the second cobblestone bridge and started construction on a suspension bridge. One more to replace after that.

Did the first upgrade on my basement. Should be able to pay that off today or tomorrow, then I can finish expanding it to full size.

Found Pekoe's plot for her house - right where I would have put her, had I the choice. She'll move in tomorrow. I just need to decide where I'll put my coffee shop and police station, when they get suggested, and I can start landscaping.

Started a hybrid garden on my little beach. It isn't much good for fishing and the villagers never wander down there, so it seems like the safest place.


----------



## Yoshisaur

First World ACNL Problems: Today I went to the Island to catch fish to sell for my Public Works Project and all I could catch were fish new to my encyclopedia so I am giving them to the museum...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Yesterday was the meteor shower in my game. I'm time traveling between yesterday and today to quickly get rare items. Hopefully I get a throne soon...


----------



## Seth Lios

I finally got the Gold Medalist badge earlier today. Hooray for the Scavenger tours!


----------



## Snazzapple

Yesterday, I gained 5 million bells and got my last dreamie; Kid Cat for free! Today I went up another 6 million~ I love trades c: I also got the silver bell badge.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Fished my butt off today to pay off the Dream Suite all in one day. Don't know what I want to build tomorrow after the ceremony! Maybe the Blue Bench Jitters asked me for


----------



## isebrilia

did more turnip farming today! halfway to 100 million, I really need that abd!
jitters moved out and elmer moved in randomly :c


----------



## Vizionari

I adopted Erik from someone, although I'm not looking forward to plot resetting again, I'll have my 10th villager now.


----------



## infinikitten

I got rid of Punchy. It took hours. Long, painful hours. But he's gone, and I made a new friend in the process~ :3

Today I'm all about filling that last villager slot. Then I'll get to planning. Sometimes the best days are the days where you don't do much at all, though, so I might take a break and just roam around without any real goal in mind ♥


----------



## cheezyfries

i just got francine's pic after giving her a perfect peach! i was so surprised haha, she's only been in my town for a month which is so weird, but i'm so happy now


----------



## Vizionari

Plot resetted Erik! I'm pretty happy, he only took about maybe 15 resets or so :]


----------



## Plum Pudding

I got my first villager pic after over 2 months, it was Goldie's


----------



## Snowfell

Today I got the bronze seafood maniac badge, the ogre's wig from nintendo zone, finished building a custom sign, and got Mira to suggest the log bench.


----------



## desy

I have placed a tonne of paths, planted a tonne of trees, and bought a bunch of clovers/bush-starts... I'm just landscaping haha.


----------



## Seth Lios

Got a lot done today! I've completed the fossil exhibit in my museum, got a golden axe for my mayor and a silver watering can for my first alt, and passed my first fashion check with a sporty attire.


----------



## daniduckyface

Updated Palette's DA today for the first time..looking for critique. I linked my thread below. I also cleaned up the remaining loose flowers that spawned when i was cycling for Pietro back. A nice user was helping me but they haven't been online and i have been anxious to get started on my DA.

Critique my DA here


----------



## Oakhaven

Today was a little busy in my town because I finished three custom designs!  I made a bunch of cute natural color sweaters in the hopes that my villagers would start wearing them, and match with my over-all woodsy town theme. I also spent a little time landscaping as usual, as I'm still trying to make my area with a firepit look cohesive with the town/surround area. And now I'm about to go to the island to beetle harvest!


----------



## KK Gamer

Eunice asked to move out my town so that's awesome. I got 420,000 bells off of selling perfect oranges and I continued my path makings so it's about 1/8 done.


----------



## stitchmaker

My new player received her golden water can.  Found out that it's okay to TT back a month while doing the perfect town challenge.
Ten days in my guest town went back to May.  Five more day and she received the golden water can.

Sarah completed her diving collection.  One more player to go.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Finally Katrina has built her shop on my main street  Main street now complete


----------



## Seth Lios

I received Claudia's pic and completed the first payment on my third alternate character.


----------



## Mignon

I finally finished my second characters cute (and very small) little house. It's got a very modern, minimalist look to it, but is still pretty cozy imo. He also has a completed outfit and got a haircut! One of my temporary villagers is moving out today and I'm delighted to say that Pietro will be taking Poncho's place. Jock characters just aren't my thing and I'l be glad to stop hearing about his workouts all the time. :I

I also got around to designing corners for my path, lol. ; w;


----------



## mynooka

I got yelled at by someone on my bf chat    Trying to create drama, I guess.


----------



## Timegear

Got my silver HHA badge, got Marshal to move in, and fixed my path a bit+planted some more cherry trees.


----------



## badcrumbs

I accomplished accidentally TTing Clay into boxes... ugh! I was planning on swapping him out for another villager eventually, but I hadn't fully committed yet. I made him move into one of my other towns to give me time to decide if I want to cycle for him. In the words of Rick James, "I was havin' too much fun!"

On a more positive note, I found Curlos in the campsite in Parcell. After asking him at least 12 times, he finally obliged. Yesssss.


----------



## daniduckyface

Yesterday (i forgot if i posted this here or not lol) i got my Zen Garden area in town finished and unlocked the QR Code machine for my alts so they were able to place my path. Just finishing up landscaping overall and very pleased with how my town is turning out.


----------



## cheezyfries

destroyed the fence and replaced it with a hammock! i also planted more trees and yesterday i started breeding for pink lilies and blue pansies, but got nothing even after using fertilizer


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

My fairy tale bench should be built today


----------



## infinikitten

Over the past few days, I've wedged a few necessarily, but not necessarily pretty, PWPs into lesser-visited corners of town. Nobody can complain about a lack of a well or a wind turbine, now, because they're up against the wall around the town hall and police station 

Now that I've unloaded all my starts and cleaned up my town, put all my items into storage on my side characters, etc I finally have enough space and freedom to work on making a proper park and stuff like that. I think my first order of business is to build a fountain, but since I already have one built elsewhere, I'm not sure whether to destroy that one first...


----------



## FancyThat

I got Julian's picture today .


----------



## Snazzapple

Used my life savings of bells (30mil) wasted it on turnips (90 ea) found a town selling them for 572 now I have 1 billion bells


----------



## SeccomMasada

TODAY WOW 

I got almost every unorderable from a very nice person 

I finally completed my paths 

I grew about 30 hybrids and sold them 

I made a convenience store as well as a mini museum 

I did some touch ups on the miyama onsen (my fancy shmancy hotel for weebs)

Got rid of Caroline 

Discovered a fossil 

And rearranged my house to look a little bit more presentable.

BIG DAY


----------



## badcrumbs

Just plot reset for the first time ever and it was completely unnecessary. Great spot on the first try... booyah! I'm already annoyed at the process, though. I don't understand how someone can have the patience to do it over and over and over and over...


----------



## Seth Lios

I completed my second house payment on my final alt and found the fossil that I missed yesterday.

...It was right next to my mayor's house!


----------



## stitchmaker

In my guest town Susan completed her diving collection.  Mr. Badge guy was there when she returned from the island.


----------



## Tommi

Today I sold my turnips for a massive profit, had some new visitors over to play, finally opened Katrina's on Main St, donated a red king crab and quant painting  (given to me by Beau <3 ) to the museum, visited Redd to look at his fakery, tore down the wishing well to make room for my next villager and started on my 2nd cycling town! Busy day!


----------



## Krazykral

I got my second mannequin from the Able sisters today and dressed it like a pirate, paid off my flower clock PWP, accidentally erased one of my path patterns after the shops closed so have to wait until morning to re-acquire it  My town has a lot of white squares everywhere >.>


----------



## swimmergal98

i got another pass on a fashion check from gracie


----------



## pika62221

In my Japanese town, I stopped Richardo from moving- he's my only lazy, I need some PWP's from him before he can move! LOL


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Gracie is in my town, yes! 


i now have 5 out of 10 dreamies ~


----------



## Lotte

I finally got my last dreamie and now I'm plot resetting her. Once I'm done with that I'll finally be able to soley focus on decorating my town. c:


----------



## mynooka

I finally ordered the cafe to be built.
Traded for a couple villager pics and a yule log with someone on here.
Stored the mush set in letters in the post office.
Talked to Gulliver.  He's going to Hawaii.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Haven't done too much today. Made bank on some turnips and payed off a chunk of my house debt. 
I was lazy today xD


----------



## Shimmer

I laid out some flowers and watered them so I can breed them. ^_^


----------



## Born2BWild

Got the beautiful statue from Redd today, and donated it to the museum.  Only 5 more works of art to go before my museum is complete!


----------



## Trickilicky

Born2BWild said:


> Got the beautiful statue from Redd today, and donated it to the museum.  Only 5 more works of art to go before my museum is complete!



Woohoo, not long to go now! 

Yesterday, Del gave me his pic after I gave him a perfect apple! I was soooo thrilled, he's only been in my town for about a month! I've been doing lots of favors for him since he moved in, and I've also been writing letters every couple of days to all of my villagers and noticed that he and Blanche (my only 'new' villagers) started to ping me with requests. Ahhh I do love my cranky battleship alligator <3


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Today, so far, I continued adding bushes around Labryth and expanded Raul's house. I've also given him items that I think would be found in a small blacksmith's workshop, such as a fireplace and a ventilation fan.


----------



## Aestivate

Visited Katrina and let her tell me that my good future is waiting when I buy white ancle socks.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Today has been amazing! I paid off the cafe and had a cup of coffee, i got the police center from Tia (yes!) and paid that off, got my 3rd fashion check from gracie and that is about it. Today has been great!


----------



## infinikitten

Started making a little park area yesterday and had Brewster's suggested. Today my "spare" fountain has been demolished so I can see if it would work over there... I'm trying to find a place for it and it's proving a little difficult.


----------



## Snazzapple

Was talking to Kid Cat and apparently Rosie and Skye were arguing, terribly.


----------



## Vizionari

I took the plunge and adopted Molly today, I'm happy about that but I really, _really_ don't want to plot reset tomorrow.


----------



## daiyuflower

I got my very last dreamie, Rosie!!  ^_^


----------



## Hirosuka

Organized all my flowers after a period of two hours..and managed to pay off for my police station


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Paid off my LAST HOME LOAN! *fireworks* And I also started ordering all the furniture that I've cataloged for my bathroom so I can get that finished, and then I will start working on getting the rest of my rooms finished after begging people for the last few furniture pieces I need! THEN ON TO THE OTHER THREE HOUSES!


----------



## Snazzapple

Did the daily check on villagers and bought things


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just obtained all my dreamies!!! Now to get rid of some PWPs for plot resetting purposes and make a new character.


----------



## Vizionari

I finished plot resetting for Molly ^-^


----------



## Espurr96

I got the Shamrock Day hat and did my usual flower watering and fossil digging.


----------



## Stargirl

Last night, I got Elvis out of my town (finally!) and donated enough items to the museum to unlocl the Cafe!  Now I just have to wait...


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 2, 3 and 4 in Town Lolly finished their fishing collection.
After the fishing tournament 11 players will have a golden fishing rod.
Replaced the pathways in Town Lolly.  Old ones were too light in the bright sunshine.


----------



## Seth Lios

Tammi requested the illuminated tree PWP today, which I've been wanting to add to my town. Once I'm finished with my current project, I'll be demolishing another one in order to make room for the tree. I've hit the PWP limit a little earlier than I was expecting...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Peanut moved in today.She might be Filbert's peppy sister.


----------



## MagicalCat590

My second suspension bridge is officially open, Kicks opened up shop on Main St., got a visit about Club Lol, unlocked the Dream Suite, and I finally got to place my police station in Lux.


----------



## Stargirl

I unlocked & opened the Caf? (time travelled), destroyed an un-needed Custom Design Sign, made 14 million bells (sold some BTB), started building & finished paying off a brick bridge, earned my first two badges ever (Bronze & Silver Money Saver badges) got Clay to say he was moving out and welcomed Kody to town. *takes a deep breath* Whew! that was a LOT. xD what TT'ing does.


----------



## mynooka

I got the entire Snowman and Flower furniture series.  I finished off my first round of mini fossils.  Completed my cataloging of all of the wallpaper and carpets in the game.

Pulled up a ton more wilted flowers since I think they will help toward the weeding badge.  **fingers crossed

Told Velma she couldn't leave on the 23rd.  She's one of the villagers I wouldn't mind seeing leave but maybe not just yet.


----------



## cheezyfries

((bumping this thread bc it's so fabulous)) anyways i unlocked T&T emporium today!! well, technically. tommy told me about it today, and i was like screaming when i found out because it's been awhile between upgrades lol, i just got my last check yesterday. also updated candyland in the dream suite!


----------



## Paperboy012305

cheezyfries said:


> ((bumping this thread bc it's so fabulous)) anyways i unlocked T&T emporium today!! well, technically. tommy told me about it today, and i was like screaming when i found out because it's been awhile between upgrades lol, i just got my last check yesterday. also updated candyland in the dream suite!


So did I!

Also, Stitches gave me his pic after I gave him Signatures he needed.


----------



## isebrilia

yesterday: let visitors come in to sell turnips alllll day. i had about 30 people come over and received the train station upgrade from this! i decided to upgrade the train station to have the fairytale theme. 

today: let a few people come over to sell turnips if they missed out/wanted another opportunity. pekoe is in boxes today, but is hopefully going to a happy home! i also did some turnip farming so i'm pretty much just accomplishing turnip farming right now.
almost close to the ABD machine reward c:


----------



## GumCat

Well I just restarted so the gardening store opening up in town is a pretty big deal )


----------



## mynooka

I pulled up a ton of wilted flowers.  I hope they are getting me closer to the weeding badge!

Brewster said that I can start working in the cafe tomorrow!  Super excited!

Usual chores.  Fossils, selling ore, money rock, watering flowers, etc.

Traded for some rare unorderable international DLC and am getting closer to cataloging every item in the game!


----------



## Meliodas

Expanded my house two times today(I time travel, so it's not like it's all that glorious.) I just don't have as much patience as everyone else. Someday I'll play through the game without time traveling. Also, I planted some more flowers and changed my house a bit, since it still had the jingle furniture from Christmas. Not sure what design to put it in though.


----------



## KawaiixKiller

Got my first hybrid today, and continued expanding my house.


----------



## MayorOfRhubarb

I restarted 2 days ago...
Today: Tortimer dropped in to visit and announce that he'd send the ferry tomorrow so that I can visit Summer Island.
I put down some path where I could, since I still have gobs of random trees all over. Hazel is in the boxes phase of moving in...

Other than that I mostly fished. >.> I don't really like any of my current villagers so nothing exciting on that front.

OH! Also, I finally got my Town Development Permit. Huzzah!


----------



## candiedapples

Poppy's houseplot appeared today, can't wait for her to move in! I was sad because my fave villager Muffy moved out but at least I have Poppy now.


----------



## Acnlfan2014

i got the partition for the club lol because i restarted 13days ago and now im not timetraveling and i got some QR codes path so i places them and Chopped down aller my trees!


----------



## inkling

emptied my mailbox, organized some items, and had some villagers moved out


----------



## Espurr96

Finally opened up that Cafe. I missed Brewster.


----------



## danceonglitter

I did some fishing because it was the fishing tourney, but I decided I wanted to let my animals win so I didn't enter. I also customised some furniture, wrote some letters to my villagers, and planted some new hybrids that I found in my wardrobe


----------



## cheezyfries

got second place in fishing tourney, which is pretty good for my catalog because it's so easy to get first usually  changed the look of my mayor and stopped rudy from moving!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so this happened today

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which will mean when the post office sends me my ABD, I'll have officially 100% completed the catalogue.


----------



## Fairytale

Just got the (silver) great samaritan badge!


----------



## P.K.

Got some landscaping done and finished some of the rooms in my secondary characters' houses


----------



## cheezyfries

i always bump this when i get a new picture, but i got wolfgang's pic today!! i got him on the fifth of february, so it's been maybe two months at most but i'm really surprised- i TTed quite a lot to get rosie out of town. i'm so happy though, this is the fourth villager pic i've received! now to only get poppy or molly's...


----------



## Dulcettie

I got Merengue's Pic! It's the first villager picture I've ever gotten and it's from my favorite villager ;3;


----------



## Oakhaven

I did all my normal town chores like move new flowers, talk to all my villagers, check the shops on main street etc. Today was bamboo shoot day so I ran around town and dug up all of the bamboo shoots to sell! I did some landscaping around Cheif's house because he just recently moved in, and Opal FINALLY asked to move out, hallelujah!


----------



## tumut

cheezyfries said:


> i always bump this when i get a new picture, but i got wolfgang's pic today!! i got him on the fifth of february, so it's been maybe two months at most but i'm really surprised- i TTed quite a lot to get rosie out of town. i'm so happy though, this is the fourth villager pic i've received! now to only get poppy or molly's...



Congrats, I got Roscoe's pic today. Hopefully I can get Olivia and Pietro's before April fools.


----------



## Meliodas

I planted some more trees, got a lot of money and planted a lot of flowers. Overall not too much today.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally Mr. Badge guy dropped by and gave player 3 a golden medal tour badge.  I've been waiting for some good weather so she could get it.


----------



## Seth Lios

I got the bronze Streetpass badge today. Now, I've got at least bronze for every different badge.


----------



## Stargirl

I unlocked the part-time job feature in the Caf?, and my campsite was fully built.


----------



## Kendai

I had someone drop by and take care of a petition as well as drop Katie off. I'm also casually doing some landscaping- just moving flowers around, really- while I wait for an appointment with the lovely Pancetti. Later on, I'll have to go to the island and catch a tiger beetle for Blanche. I swear, I've learned my lesson about fulfilling all my villagers' requests for bugs and filling up their houses, but I can't deny that sweetie... At least it would (somewhat) match her decor? Pity that crickets aren't in season.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I managed to find out that there's a crap load of items I'm missing...


----------



## adam030192

I celebrated Skye's birthday, got and funded a new PWP, got the golden series done, and finally got pink lily's to breed in my town!


----------



## P.K.

Finally got Tammy to suggest the geyser pwp
Thank you Tammy God bless


----------



## hazelden

i'm almost done with my kitchen! i just need to get a regular fridge, some music, n maybe some more food stuff


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I kept resetting my town for an hour just trying to get a decent villager and I got Sterling! Totally was worth it.


----------



## sadluna

DarkDesertFox said:


> I kept resetting my town for an hour just trying to get a decent villager and I got Sterling! Totally was worth it.



I have Sterling! I'm not even sure if I like him though tbh


----------



## RadiantScone

I finally payed off my basement expansion!


----------



## CrossAnimal

My alt. character finally got her Gold Shovel.


----------



## ATotsSpot

Cycled through 2 more to get Monique back...whew.


----------



## cheezyfries

did a bunch of trades, got my last blue pansy to finish my cafe area, and got my first rainbow!


----------



## K.K. SIider

Today I got the 7-11 set from a friend.


----------



## isebrilia

Yesterday I worked on landscaping and moving flowers to their designated spots, took awhile actually haha.


----------



## Myles

Some landscaping.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I got Maelle to ask about moving.


----------



## cosmic-latte

I planted 30+ bushes, several clovers, and a few roses.


----------



## The Pink Owl

Started to finally landscape my village today.
I was always too lazy to do it, especially the collecting and hoarding of bushes and tree saplings, haha.


----------



## ALananhR

I've run over my paths that I just installed yesterday and watered some flowers. Hopefully I'll find some time to finish up the rest of my paths tonight.


----------



## eraev

I got perfect town today.
It was sort of unplanned. I hadn't been aiming to create the perfect town. I'd just been playing day by day, ladeeda, when suddenly there was a Jacob's Ladder blooming. I ran to the town hall and sure enough, Oakvale is the best town ever.

Yay!


----------



## tumut

Rudy's pic. Got it in the mail after sending him some customized kiddie furniture.


----------



## infinikitten

I finished a couple paths. Still waiting for the damn windmill PWP to be suggested so I can put that up, then I think I'll be satisfied with my landscaping and can finally wrap it all up and just _live_ in the town rather than constantly feeling like it's incomplete.


----------



## daniduckyface

Palette (main town) ~ stopped Ankha from moving and officially am putting that town "on pause" until i cycle enough villagers to hit 9.2k btb
Rescue (cycle town) ~ cycled through some autovoids, had Flurry adopted and have Flora in boxes and hopefully will get Daisy out to her lurker tonight.


----------



## Beardo

I managed to TT Charlise out in time to get my second to last dreamie, Nan, from someone.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I went to Fauna's birthday party today and was very surprised to find that Wart Jr. was the other guest.I don't think Fauna has ever crossed the river to where Wart lives.Maybe they're pen pals?I dunno.


----------



## Red Cat

I spent almost three hours trying to plot reset Punchy  Although, I am quite satisfied with the spot he eventually chose. The thing that really annoyed me is that I have a large, wide open area of land where I want all of my villagers to live, and instead he kept trying to put his house in a small area surrounded by the river, my town plaza, and 2 PWPs.


----------



## Dulcettie

I got Carmen's Pic! This is the second picture I've gotten from friendship and not from April Fools Day


----------



## avsrule247

After over a year of playing the game I finally figured out how to get bridge requests from villagers. (in case anyone else doesn't know, villagers won't request bridges if your town already has three bridges in place). So I deleted one of my original bridges and it's been about 3 months but my town now has the wooden bridge, fairy tale and metal bridges! Much better than the suspension bridge and stone bridge that I've had for almost a whole year!!


----------



## Jordon

Today I passed another Gracie Fashion test... That's 3 already!


----------



## yoyo98

Today I.... Hm... What did I do today? ._.

The only thing for me to accomplish in my town now is to earn the gold badges I guess...


----------



## PeachPrincess

I got a perfect town rate, adopted erik, places a lot of clovers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Traded for a lot of stuff I needed off my Wishlist. Hopefully tomorrow I can start moving my take into my four houses and start getting them organized!


----------



## Peebers

Last night I unlocked the Island and today I expanded my house and finished my first PWP!  

Took a lot of TT-ing, but oh well. (Sadly all of my 100 turnips were spoiled ;_; I really have to make another save to hold them for me while I TT.)


----------



## Heyden

AN UCHI FINALLY REQUESTED A- yield sign...


----------



## meggiewes

I finally got to start the renovation to my town hall. It is going to be the fairy tale design to start to match all the fairy tale stuff I have. I am only missing the fairy tale bench now.


----------



## Astro Cake

I completed the art section of my museum early in the morning.


----------



## Officer Berri

I paid off the roost so now I'll have that in my town finally. I also told Nook to expand my right room. Kitchen needs more space!

I got a club tortimer pass finally. Not that I plan to use it that often...

I got my favorite hat again after having restarted my town! Hooray for my tiny hat~ it's my favorite hat to wear since you can still see my hairstyle with it on.


----------



## SleepingOwl

I was just resetting to get Merengue's house at the perfect spot  then just changed a bit of my paths 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Officer Berri said:


> I paid off the roost so now I'll have that in my town finally. I also told Nook to expand my right room. Kitchen needs more space!
> 
> I got a club tortimer pass finally. Not that I plan to use it that often...
> 
> I got my favorite hat again after having restarted my town! Hooray for my tiny hat~ it's my favorite hat to wear since you can still see my hairstyle with it on.



is it the yellow ribbon hat?


----------



## Officer Berri

Yes! All praise the tiny yellow ribbon hat!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Once again, while creating a new character trying to get a decent villager I ended up getting one better than I expected. That villager is...

Rosie!


----------



## Meliodas

Now that my town is gone, I'm going to post here with information on how my town is going. I tt a lot and I'm probably going to keep tting in my current game(never more then 4 days at a time, and always go back to the current day when done). Currently not anything tonight, but I'll post with information on my first progress tomorrow.


----------



## SleepingOwl

Officer Berri said:


> Yes! All praise the tiny yellow ribbon hat!



it's extra cute with the yellow polka dotted dress <3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I told myself I was going to plant some bush starts but I didn't. So yeah I didn't accomplish anything today.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got all the stuff I bought from people put away into the rooms they are going in my respective houses, it was a lot of work. And I did most of my library maze in my spoopy house which was cool. I still need a few more expansions till my houses are done.


----------



## Peebers

I planted new trees and expanded my house! Currently hunting for more bugs to sell so I can rake in mo' cash


----------



## buzzing

earlier today in 815...
i was villager resetting and Tia plotted and she had plotted previously before and been in
my campsite two separate times so i decided it was destiny... uvu so Tia moved in!
and now i'm currently working on getting the silver watering can from Leif and upgrading/
getting all of my main st shops


----------



## abelsister

I cut down all the trees and am almost done achieving all of my dreamies! The reason behind the trees is because then it will be easier for me to re-create my town and replant bushes and trees and all that jazz.


----------



## Snowfell

I planted like a million trees yesterday and none of them died! So far I haven't done anything today.


----------



## Rarr01

I changed the flag, got halfway through the 16 villager cycle, put up a custom design for the residential area, and considered places to put the modern police station.  Oh, and I finished plot resetting for Lolly!


----------



## Jordon

I got my Police Station, paid off another house loan and passed another Gracie check!


----------



## Cheshira

I got someone to adopt Eloise (how is she always the first villager I kick out intentionally... Kicked her out in City Folk too... :/) so now I can adopt one of my dreamies :3
Also watered all of my flower gardens with my silver watering can and I finally paid off my lighthouse


----------



## Karminny

I finally paid off Stonehenge


----------



## Keen

Planted A LOT of trees, made my fairy ring area a little more tidy, cleaned up stuff I had laying around.. 
Did my daily activities, checked campsite, had derwin (yuck), talked to all my villagers and checked pings, got my coffee, went shopping to clean out nookingtons, and then I sold everything at retail and got one piece custom made.


----------



## infinikitten

Did a lot of plot resetting in my second town today. Which means I've ignored my main town... I need to remedy that. It's Klaus's birthday, I think, so I don't want to miss it!



River said:


> Planted A LOT of trees, made my fairy ring area a little more tidy, cleaned up stuff I had laying around..
> Did my daily activities, checked campsite, had derwin (yuck), talked to all my villagers and checked pings, got my coffee, went shopping to clean out nookingtons, and then I sold everything at retail and got one piece custom made.



A fairy ring sounds adorable! ♥


----------



## stitchmaker

Main town side player Christa received her gold weeding and redone furniture badge.

Guest town in summer side player caught a tarantula and a few more bugs.  A scorpion, walking leaf and two winter bugs to go.
One more side player to go.


----------



## ssvv227

Adopted Punchy and traded some items I have for a pumpkin pie ^^ today is a good day


----------



## Oakhaven

It was pretty busy in my town today! Opal moved out the other day (thank the gods), so I wanted to snag one of my dreamies before someone awful moved in and I was stuck with them (especially if they moved in on a path!!!). So, I ended up getting Drago for a really great trade, just traded a leaf bed to get him, and plot reset him into the PERFECT spot! He's set right next to the waterfall coming down from the cliff, and I'm planting a bunch of bamboo and red flowers around his house. I'm super excited because now I have all of the "fantasy" villagers; Julian, Phoebe, and Drago! Lastly, I rearranged one of my rooms because I expanded it!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I gave Walt the soft-drink display from my 7-11 set. I didn't think he'd actually take it lol. It looks nice in his house so I'm letting him have it.


----------



## HeyPatience

I planted some trees and flowers, played hide and seek with some of my villagers, watered some hybrids, and then a villager Ive been trying to move out for weeks finally pinged to move out and I am sooooo excited!


----------



## Astro Cake

Cleared up the places where I want certain villagers to move in and marked them with patterns.


----------



## Karminny

got some more hybrids, tore down a bridge so that I can replace the cobblestone bridge with the drawbridge


----------



## Officer Berri

I paid off a PWP arch for the center of the lower half of my town. I also found a nice table with umbrella at club tortimer and had a nice chat with a dude who says he works for nintendo.  He was polite though, didn't ask for any information or anything. Poor thing had been waiting four hours to see another player! Felt bad I had to go but I was worried the internet might kick like the first time I was chatting with someone. Also got some Durians!


----------



## P.K.

A got a heck ton of landscaping done. I planted more flowers and bushes from my crazy hoarding and I managed to plant a lot of trees. I can't believe I forgot I plant trees by just burying 1000 bells with a golden shovel instead I've been having to go buy one each day and suffer.....


----------



## Karminny

I paid off the bridge omg

earned enough bells to do so ^.^


----------



## davroslek

I achieved Perfect Town status today and got my first Jacob's Ladder! <3


----------



## Heyden

I got Whitney <3 still plot resetting her though..
also got my friend Poppy!


----------



## buzzing

bought my crown today :'v yayz
still attempting to get the silver watering can from leif... i could have sworn i've bought 50 bags of flower seeds by now
... but i guess not haha


----------



## Peebers

I bought and axe and I'm go to try and landscape tomorrow!  I also got all of my current villagers' pictures and will soon be planting more bananas on the beach tomorrow. Can't find any coconuts! :/


----------



## Airysuit

In the middle of breeding a lotta tulips. Im working on this: (incl the windmill)





Plus I got all my villagers pictures, I gave some gifts to my resident and villagers and.. 
Oh right, I prepared to receive my big order of 6 sets


----------



## 0xalis

I made an entirely new town! 
I just got my second copy of ACNL so I moved my original town to the digital copy and started my secondary town on the cartridge.

So far I've: Gone shopping and gave my new mayor a new look, payed off my down payment, layed out paths, cut down all the trees in the way of the path, designed a town flag, sat through all of isabelles blabbing, AND did all of my regular daily stuff on my main town!


----------



## buzzing

update to what i have accomplished today: got my silver watering can! WOOO! and built 1/2 rice racks in front of the flower path leading up to my perfect orange orchard @__@; this natural-path town is becoming a lot of work haha


----------



## Astro Cake

I adopted Coco, a long-time dreamie, and just started plot-resetting.


----------



## Ryden x Frerard

I rearranged some flowers and planted bushes. I also finished my cemetery! All I need to do now is wait for the trees to grow and chop them down for stumps!


----------



## eraev

Well, I got all my villager's pictures.
Cause. You know. April Fool's.


----------



## stitchmaker

In my summer town my last side player caught a tarantula in 5 minutes.  It was wish on a star night so I asked for one before I started.  

Town Lolly side players are working on the diving collection.  3 started with none and by the end of the night 2 have 4 more to go.
The other player has 20 more.


----------



## GumCat

Got everyone's pictures! First ingame April Fool's and it was fun


----------



## abelsister

I started working on my town (︶ω︶)

ugh my lil baby rosie moved RIGHT next to my campsite. . . and at the time i had no idea how to do the villager placement thing >o< so i kinda spent the day planting bush starts and cherry trees around and made some sort of border for the campsite. im actually pretty proud of myself (▰˘◡˘▰)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Julian moved in today via random move-in. I'm not planning on keeping him, though... *a bunch of fangirls surround me hopefully with their 3DS's in hand*
At least I'm not keeping him forever. I will keep him until another smug moves in. For now I'm trying to get rid of Del or Harry.
Also I got everyone else's pics yesterday from April Fool's. :3


----------



## Peebers

TREES. TREES EVERYWHERE.

I spent most of my day getting fruits from everyone else and planting them! I'm too lazy to do paths, so I thought that trees would make my town look nicer hahaha  

Also planning to have a little park set-up on the northeast part of my town, along with a flower garden in the other areas.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Well, I finally paid off my home loan and now I'm getting the upstairs added. FINALLY. I decided to do things the hard way and totally neglect the beetle island, and fished my way out of debt


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

So.. Here's what I accomplished.
~Paid off my second loan
~About to complete my development permit
~Going to place ordinance for beautiful town
~Bushes grew
~Completed some trades :3​


----------



## Jordon

My HHA score rocketed over 100,000 today and T&T Emporium opened today


----------



## buzzing

got all my villagers' pics, merengue moved in, now i'm working on getting my hybrids and moving curt out


----------



## CrossAnimal

My alt. character finished her fish encyclopedia.


----------



## stitchmaker

The last three players finished their diving collection.  Town Lolly side players receive a golden fishing rod tonight.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Moved Bam out, managed to plot Drift in about 3 tries.


----------



## SleepingOwl

buzzing said:


> got all my villagers' pics, merengue moved in, now i'm working on getting my hybrids and moving curt out



I got Merengue few days ago too <3, and yup I also tried to get Curt out long time ago xDD


----------



## MightyMunchlax

After three weeks of plot resetting I finally got Marshal in a spot that I was okay with.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I got all my villagers pictures from April Fool's. And I had Rudy put his house in a terrible spot after getting him from someone's void. 

I really didn't want him... I need more girl villagers.


----------



## Cheshira

I finally got Jacques to move out and Ankha moved in as a randomly selected villager
There goes my idea of cycling villagers through my ninth villager spot (totally worth it)
I watered all of my flowers and planted more bushes along my roads :3
I also finally got the alpinist dress which I really like, got the mannequin from Labelle, and made a pro design.


----------



## Holla

I started my second town today! It's going to hopefully have a super cool Sailor Moon theme. I also created the first 3 characters (holding off on a fourth for plot resetting purposes).


----------



## Astro Cake

I got all of my villager's pics today as well as did some landscaping to deal with me plot-resetting Coco into the wrong spot. The landscaping is going well so far.


----------



## Vizionari

Finished plot resetting Octavian, he was two spaces off, but whatever


----------



## LunaLemons

I accomplished a good amount in my town I suppose. I'm fairly new to the game and so I've had friends helping me out and walking me through the dos and don't of playing smart. I uh expanded my house to a basement today. Exciting for me and I also was able to do some bug hunting. They keep mentioning about paths and bushed, but I don't really understand those concepts yet and I only barely started getting things expanded on Main Street. I'd love any kind of help or advice


----------



## Snowtyke

I convinced Robin to move out (she wanted to even though she only moved here yesterday) and I funded a bench.


----------



## Aeryka

Got Bud to leave, received Deirdre plus new paths!


----------



## kyrynbunni

Finally got Ruby and Chrissy to move out of my cycling town and successfully into my new main town. 

Three rabbits now. Only seven more to find.


----------



## P.K.

I am literally 95% done with landscaping my town. Main areas are already developed and only small little places just need fixing and I'm so happy and excited. I can finally release my DA soon.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

After what feels like a million years, someone finally suggested the geyser, so I can get working on my zen garden! I plotted out where I want everything to go, and built & paid off the hot spring, so I'm excited to see how it looks tomorrow and build the geyser, then plant some bamboo, sweet olive starts, and flowers.


----------



## Astro Cake

I finally finished the Fortune Cookie set.


----------



## LunaLemons

I completely finished my new paths and it's exciting!! It took so much time though!


----------



## Cheshira

Finally paid off my police station, got my first Jacob's ladder and pink rose, achieved perfect town rating for the first time, and plotted my flower clock.


----------



## kyrynbunni

Adopted Coco today~ :3
That makes four bunnies. Progress is going very well. :3


----------



## mynameismew

i got barold in my town and cried because his face y'know


----------



## Luxanna

Planning on Reorganizing my hybrids I'm almost done <3 So I hope to get that done today.


----------



## FancyThat

I completed the fossil collection in my second town today .


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

Well, I deleted my town today. So I guess I can't say I accomplished anything in it. xD


----------



## stitchmaker

Yeah I finally get to close Town Lolly for awhile.  A villager pinged as soon as I started up the game.
Moved abunch of items to my other town and than closed it down.  It's summer in my other town and I need to spend time looking for a scorpion.  Playing three real towns in everyday is too much.


----------



## FallinDevast

The usual, stalk Molly around town oh and rearrange flowers


----------



## Oakhaven

I was mildly productive in my town today considering I didn't have much time to play. I built my basement today, and I put some items of furniture that I want in it there. I talked to villagers as usual, and was pretty thrilled when Punchy asked to play hide and seek because I'm a huge sucker for hide and seek. It was dreaded "Bamboo Day" in my town so I had to run around like a crazy person and dig up all the bamboo shoots to sell. Other than that, it was a pretty tame day in the town of Oakhaven.


----------



## Stargirl

My fountain was finished today, and I bred some hybrids, too. Goldie also requested the Fairy Tale Bench, which I commissioned, I started landscaping, and finally got Flurry to request to move out!


----------



## buzzing

ribbot moved in, and created Goddess as a side character; Maria's house is paid off, but not yet furnished


----------



## ribjaw

I welcomed Blaire into my town today! Seriously, she reminds me of a hostess cupcake- her tail is a hoho, amirite? 
Other than that- Sasha is moving out *fist pump* and I added a fairytale item, a cradle, to my lovely set room. It matches perfectly~. Yip yip.


----------



## Astro Cake

I finished the area around my side character's house besides a few small touches. Black and yellow roses look very striking together.


----------



## cheezyfries

i would be really happy if i didn't pull my first all-nighter last night ;v; but i got poppy's pic! patiently waiting for molly's and probably mint, i think i'm somewhat close to getting hers!


----------



## SwoodGrommet

I recently restarted my town, and today I completed my approval rating 
However, pretty disappointed that a fenced off area for a new villager failed to appear today. I only have six villagers :< Oh well, I'm just glad my approval rating is finished; I can finally get down to business tomorrow if it passes through.


----------



## Rarr01

Not just today, but a summary of the past few days:
-Got almost all the way through 16villager cycle- 2 more to go!
- Put in the archway sculpture and a custom design sign for my residential area
- cleared the area I need for the tower and started work on donations for that
- started collecting furniture for my/my boyfriend's character and did an upgrade to his house


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I planted trees and bushes and set up a new project.


----------



## lamomok

I got Tangy to move in - she's one of my favorite villagers, so I'm real glad I managed to catch her on the Villager Trading Plaza subforum. 

I also set up some plots to start my intense blue rose & purple pansy breeding operation .

And I cleaned up my town from all those stray Bunny Day furniture lying around from yesterday. 17 pics of Zipper, ugh.


----------



## Shimmer

I managed to place down more items and junk all over my town's yard. I feel like a horrible mayor. I need self control...and more houses. 

I watered my hybrids and breeding flowers to try and breed more hybrids so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Astro Cake

Today was Egg Day in my town. I got the entire Egg set along with far too many pics of Zipper. I also did some pathing and rearranged some furniture in my mayor's house. I wanted to move my log bench, but alas Isabelle wouldn't let me work today.


----------



## Peebers

I opened up the museum's 2nd floor and bought all the exhibit rooms  I need more space for my items roflmao 

Peanut is moving out pretty soon, and I'm excited to see who I'm going to get! When Mitzi moved out, Dierdre moved in! He alse put his house EXACTLY where Mitzi's house used to be!  

Chopped down all my previous fruit trees and got their fruit. Put it in front of Re-Tail. I really do not know how to landscape v - v Considering giving up lol


----------



## 5atmkkds

I got my last dreamy, made about 20 million by selling some things and my bank account almost can't hold anymore! Finished my house and started on landscaping around my town <3


----------



## laviana01

Today I finished funding my lighthouse and started doing the cloning glitch. it's been okay.


----------



## RangerTalion

Still working on my approval rating


----------



## RadiantScone

I still only got white carnations from my two pink ones


----------



## Peebers

I'm so happy! I finally put down paths <3 I did about 1/4 of my town and will continue tomorrow <3


----------



## PixelSammie

Merengue visited the campsite and I got her to move in! YAY!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've been actually trying to hybridize flowers instead of just letting them pop up. I haven't really had much luck so far, but it's something new for me to do!

I also have successfully been ignoring Rudy so far, as I would like for him to leave my town.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Today I built another works project.


----------



## Paperboy012305

3 days ago, I got a Flower bed PWP. And today, a drinking fountain PWP. I didn't realize I ran out of space, so I removed the wooden bench PWP near the plaza.


----------



## inkling

I just bought 2 villager pics I needed. I usually like earning them myself but things are different now...I'm changed lol


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Got a dreamie, tia ♡_♡


----------



## Oakhaven

I spent more time helping my sister with her town than doing things in Oakhaven today aha... I spent a lot of time running around her town watering the huge amounts of flowers that she has because for SOME crazy reason she doesn't have a Beautiful Town ordinance. 

What I did accomplish in my town today was buying two more black tulip hybrids, which is great because I use them along with Jacob's Ladders to decorate the area around my mayor's house. It was dreaded Bamboo Day today, so I ran around the town like a crazy person digging up bamboo shoots to sell. Other than that I did a little flower rearrangement around some PWPs, fulfilled villager errands, and cleaned out some storage space by cramming stuff into a museum exhibit.


----------



## stitchmaker

2nd Player in my main town received the golden bug amount caught, silver diving amount caught and the silver K.K. Slider badge.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Today I convinced one of my villagers not to move away.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Finally, managed to the Stonehenge paid off to just a 100,000 Bells. Next time, I'm picking something easier.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mott the goofy jock lion moved in today.I like his nose.


----------



## tumut

Told flora to stay. Kinda wanna cycle for Rosie since I'm already 8 villagers sunce, but ew cycling too much work. And Flora's cool. Milder than most peppier i'd say.


----------



## TamaMushroom

Got Diva to say she's moving, I am really sad, but I hate her house placement. 

Delivered a MOLDY SHIRT that Marina left at Coco's house, kinda weird. 

Gave Octavian a Perfect Pear even though he only asked for a normal pear.

Rejected Tutu and her offer to go to my house.

... forgot to go to Zucker's at 6:30 -_-

Saw Greta shop at Re-Tail and then immediately later at T&T Emporium.

Planted some trees around Octavian, going to try to make the Octo Squad look unified, but different at the same time. 

Still trying to figure out where to put the Reset Center

Still trying to figure what else to do with Coco around her house.

Still trying to figure what Uchi I want next ... '_'

-THE END-


----------



## AmenFashion

Zucker requested a Lighthouse!
Found the perfect spot for it as well.

Still waiting on a Bonfire request...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got Tangy from my second town!
I am so happy right now c:


----------



## Plum Pudding

This morning I had my zen train station upgrade built up and I got the golden axe when I visited Leif


----------



## MagicalCat590

Celebrated the opening of Stonehenge, paid off my Flower Arch, and was able to pick up a dreamy.


----------



## himeki

I hacked it so I would unlock every pwp.

And then filled myself with guilt.


----------



## Alexia

Celebrated the modern bench, adopted Vesta and Ruby, messed up the plot resetting with Vesta so I had to do some landscaping around it. But I finally laid down all my paths! All that's left is fill the areas around them, and that's no easy task but oh well. Paid off the picnic blanket and started planning a forest I'm going to put next to Vesta's house. 
I feel like I did a lot today and I'm so proud!


----------



## PixelSammie

Started getting some orange roses and got fauna to move in from the campsite ^w^


----------



## Peebers

I got 2 of the special red roses so I can breed more blue roses!! aww yea


----------



## Sir Felix

I TTed for the first time in my town.

Dunno if that's an achievement, but hey.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Opened the game and nabbed a Char the first time I cast off. ^.^


----------



## Prabha

MayorEvvie said:


> I hacked it so I would unlock every pwp.
> 
> And then filled myself with guilt.



don't hack then


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Abstract (Main town): Got Tangy from my cycling town c:
Completed area near my two Fairy-Tale Benches

Oashisu (Cycling Town): Unlocked Sewing Machine and got some cute pathways


----------



## CJODell62

Well, in Granada, I won my first Fishing Tourney.


----------



## stitchmaker

Won the bronze, silver and gold bug off trophy in my summer town.
Mayor was the only one at the ceremony.  Plan to put them in Sarah Sea/bug house.


----------



## Dae Min

I was finally able to get 4 symmetrically-placed streetlamps up. It makes a nice looking entrance ^^


----------



## realfolkblues

I won my first fishing tourney in my new town and i finally got the hammock up next to the campsite.


----------



## Khaelis

Won my first Fishing Tournament in my newest town, Twinleaf.

Made around 800 000 Bells on the island today.

Had a Hybrid Red Pansy grow in, now aiming towards a Purple Pansy.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Won the fishing tourney!

Moved out Pierce and moved in Maple c:


----------



## Zebetite

I gathered around 200 more flowers from gardening tours. THE FLOWER LEGION GROWS!


----------



## DCB

I got first place in the Fishing Tourney, and I listened to K.K. Slider 50 times.


----------



## Blue99i

FINALLY got Sally to suggest the garbage can, oh, and finished an important road.


----------



## J e s s i c a

I finished my first blog post about my town which is a score!

cookie and Deirdre moved in! (yay!) Rudy moved out  now Puck is moving in (agh!) 

I built the fence near my house

done a bit more landscaping

and that is about it!


----------



## snapdragon

I just caught an oarfish! I've never caught one in the all the years I've been playing! :>


----------



## infinikitten

I got some signatures for Felicity ("Competitive Nom Nom" something or other - I don't even question the peppies anymore) and found that an acquaintance had hidden a basket of perfect apples behind my town tree when they came through the other day  It was a nice surprise, and I'm a little weirded out that I didn't see it sooner since my house is literally right above the plaza. I must have walked past the apples at least a dozen times.

Also finished replacing my metal benches with the little log ones since I think they fit the overall look of the town better (in Bastille). In my secondary, I've just been customizing furniture and working toward house upgrades; tonight I'll probably sit down to make some paths and then start laying them.



snapdragon said:


> I just caught an oarfish! I've never caught one in the all the years I've been playing! :>



Congrats!  I haven't been fishing lately, this reminds me I need to get on that.


----------



## KaraNari

After a few days of trying (irl) I finally caught a coelacanth! Was such a pain, but I am so close to finishing my encyclopedias so I am happy  I also started doing some more landscaping, now I'm off to see whats going on with my turnip prices!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I would say I accomplished something today, but I've been plot resetting for kid cat all day long and he won't stop plotting in my campsite area. .-.


----------



## Peony

I accomplished adopting Lolly into my town, getting rid of a super ugly villager, growing some new hybrids, building up my museum. I'm really excited about Lolly since she's such a cute little kitty.


----------



## Snowfell

I replaced an old yellow bench with a hammock, tore out the other hammock that was in town and built a bus stop in that area instead, and told Marcel not to move.


----------



## Velarniel

Today was my first day on AC! I got my tent (sadly Nook's Homes shut before I could ask about an upgrade), got the fishing pole, watering can, shovel and net. I got up to 19,000 bells and shook all my trees (which got me stung on the third beehive...)
I also plonked a regal bed in my tent. WHY NOT?

At the moment my villagers are Portia, Sydney, Freckles, Benedict and Knox. I only really like Portia, but they're not really all that bad. I tried to do enough stuff for Isabelle that I could change my flag and theme, but she wasn't having any of it. 'Go rest!' 
Tomorrow I'll be a very busy bee, though!


----------



## Khaelis

- Introduced myself to my newest town resident, Quillson.
- Katrina happened to be in my town and stated my lucky item was an iconic top, which I happen to be wearing!
- Got 32000 Bells from the money rock with my increased luck.
- Paid off my Campsite PWP with said money rock spoils.
- Bought a few Yellow Hibiscus starts from the Island as well, which are now in front of my tiny home.
- Caught quite a few fish and insects to donate to the museum.


----------



## lamomok

- Started work on setting up a park/square area in this huge open space east of my Plaza. Plan to have a path leading through a Wisteria Trellis to a small square with a Zen Clock in the middle; and 2 benches overlooking it. And a lot of flowers. Thinking a combination of blue and white flowers would look good.

- Paid off the construction fee for the Zen Clock - can't wait till tomorrow!

- Laid down paths and used Isabelle to perform "measurements" to see whether all the PWPs would fit in this area.

- Started to do the PWP Trick to get Flo to suggest the Wisteria Trellis as a PWP (something I've been working on for WEEKS now - it's one of the PWPs I want the most). Was about to dig holes and trap her when she pinged and suggested the Wisteria Trellis! Funny how things works.

- Went to a Nintendo Zone to download the newest DLC: the carp banner!


----------



## DCB

I got the Silver Shopping badge!


----------



## Khaelis

Achieved my second dream villager, Skye, in my town today. She's unpacking. <3

Granted it _was_ due to a blunder on my end. I noticed my 3DS clock was behind a few days (not sure how, though) and I changed to back forgetting that it would jump my town's date ahead as well so she moved her house in a day earlier than expected.

Oops! Unintentional Time Traveling, for the lose.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

i donated famous painting to the museum and rearranged some flowers to look nice rather than just everywhere


----------



## XxNicolexX

I got another fossil completed. had my game for 3 weeks and already got so many fossils and 50 percent of fish all in musuem


----------



## Astro Cake

I finally caught a spider crab, completing my deep-sea encyclopedia.


----------



## stitchmaker

I figured out how to swim without a wetsuit.


----------



## MonoSpectator

I got Coach to move out finally, finished up one of my rooms of my house, and worked at the Roost for the first time :3 So glad my new town has been coming along nicely after my reset xD


----------



## Snowfell

I got the silver catalog badge


----------



## kikiiii

i managed to complete my dirt path today in willow! it turned out great and was definitely worth it!! (▰˘◡˘▰)



Spoiler: willow's dirt paths















excuse the bad quality ;;


----------



## Akeea

I was able to make Rasher the pig to ping, so he can move out!


----------



## ellabella12345

kikiiii said:


> i managed to complete my dirt path today in willow! it turned out great and was definitely worth it!! (▰˘◡˘▰)



Im so jealous! They look amazing! wow


----------



## kikiiii

ellabella12345 said:


> Im so jealous! They look amazing! wow



ahh thank u hun! c: it took a while but i absolutely love them


----------



## Khaelis

Had Quillson suggest a Police station earlier, which I promptly set down and paid off so it would be up tomorrow. Feels great! Not even my first town had it because my villagers were being butts and never suggested it!


----------



## Flowergender

Hack down overgrown bamboo, plant trees, and get rid of flowers. Demolished old PWPs to make room for new ones, and got rid of Peewee (I don't like him very much.)


----------



## StrawberryCream

Dr Shrunk came and visited today so that means I'll have Club LOL unlocked very soon! I'm also giving my house a cafe style theme, so I'm looking foward to see how it comes along.


----------



## HeyPatience

Today I tt'd forward a day at a time so I could get saplings so my town looks less and less barren


----------



## Velarniel

Yesterday I hit one million bells in my bank (I was going to put it and, uh... forgot xD)
Today I realised my Nooks was upgrading to the second version, and freaked. I got the QR code machine.
I've got 3 black tulips now, so yay! Also working on getting enough money for the Dream Suite. I want to keep a million in the bank still.
Also, I built a second bridge, because it was such a long walk to get to the beach from re-tail. Or vice versa. It's much easier now.
Knox and Sydney keep asking me for apples, the one fruit I haven't got. DAMN IT! I'll have to try and get some soon.

Kicks should hopefully be built soon. 2 days so far!


----------



## Trickilicky

I updated the dream for my second town, Taciturn. I'm so happy with how it's looking and it felt like a big achievement to set up a proper 'dream' ^_^. I was actually planning to do an update for Cinnabar too but I completely forgot ><


----------



## Stalfos

I just adopted Rowan!


----------



## toadsworthy

I got all my new dreamies for Riften!

Jacques, Clay, Deirdre, Roscoe, Flora, Tangy, Timbra, Poncho, O'Hare, and Celia!

whew.... it was a stressful turnaround...


----------



## tumut

Stopped Benjamin from moving and cleaned up the items that were everywhere.


----------



## catsandrabbits

Payed off my first loan and worked towards the approval rating. Donated a few bugs, fish and fossils to the museum. ^_^


----------



## David The Zetta Nerd

Payed my loan off a bit. Donated a lot of fish do to just getting a fishing rod. Worked to the approval rating. And will get to go to the island and make some cash in the morning.


----------



## Enderz

I got the gracie set today, and I got Julian!


----------



## snapdragon

Planted a bunch of perfect cherries! :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

I attended Pietro's birthday party today.I gave him a noodle shirt which he immediately put on.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

I stopped Snake from moving and laid out some paths on my beach. I also arranged some hybrids around the paths.


----------



## Khaelis

I bought 3000 turnips at 94 Bells a piece and was suggested the tower PWP that I will most likely never build.


----------



## Plum Pudding

OMG Julian requested STONEHENGE today!!!!  At long last!!!

So I'm building that and I planted saplings, bushes, jacobs ladders and lucky clovers around it.  Can't wait for tomorrow morning


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yesterday, I completed the fossil exhibit in the Museum. Dig Site Floor here I come!


----------



## tumut

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 91107
> 
> I attended Pietro's birthday party today.I gave him a noodle shirt which he immediately put on.



Same here, I gave him the prism tee but he didn't wear it. I have Benjamin in my town too, but Chevre was the one at his party.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Yesterday, I completed the fossil exhibit in the Museum. Dig Site Floor here I come!



I completed mine on Friday, congrats.


----------



## kaylsx

finally paid off the classic police station last night so it got built today!
since i have wi-fi today i traded on here and made 1.5 mil 0w0
so i'm probably gonna start paying off my side character's house


----------



## stitchmaker

Main town Side Player 2 received her silver catalog badge.  Hoping for gold in the next few days.
Everything she's been cataloging went to my guest town for the side players to catalog.  They should be due for a badge.


----------



## Snowfell

So far nothing because I have a villager in boxes that I can't even give away, and I don't like voiding them because they'll just move into one of my other towns. :\


----------



## Vizionari

Finished plot resetting Ruby, now I have both of my space villagers ^w^


----------



## JackoCFC

Today I started my new town 2nd-Life. Luckily it only took few resets to find the perfect map  . I have 3 pig villagers.... But on the plus side I have Agent S and her house is in a decent spot. Now I'm aiming to pay off my first house dept


----------



## Snowfell

I'm campsite resetting today. So far it's not going too well, might have to skip ahead a day or two.


----------



## Astro Cake

I moved Groucho out and invited Blanche in. I just started plot-resetting for Blanche.


----------



## Katelyn

More TT to upgrade my house ;w; Ugh the process is painful


----------



## dj_mask

Finished plot resetting for Simon.


----------



## Christopaz

Resetted town because got corrupted.
Lolly moved in and decided to make my house as her backyad, sneaky cat, tempted to ignore her existence for a few days.


----------



## dj_mask

Christopaz said:


> Resetted town because got corrupted.
> Lolly moved in and decided to make my house as her backyad, sneaky cat, tempted to ignore her existence for a few days.



Just out of curiosity, was it the digital copy?


----------



## Christmas

I just started playing today and I got enough money to pay off my first payment to get out of a tent and into a house.


----------



## Tremens

- got the second house expansion from Nook

- plotted spots for trees around the town hall area and planted some apples isabelle gave me around lobo's house

- bemoaned the fact that all my villagers are bunched in like one corner of my town... come on guys


----------



## TeH_JERGEN

On my new town I finally hit mayoral ranking and got some carpet from Sahara. I also donated a few things including an oarfish so I dont have to worry about finding another one now.


----------



## Zan

Finally stopped resetting. I regret a few of the towns I decided to pass on (and one unfortunate TT mistake that ruined one I liked quite a lot... learned my lesson there) but I have a nice little layout now I think I can work with.


----------



## Piggles

I finally achieved a perfect town rating  ♥


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night Player 2 received her golden catalog badge.   All my main town player have that badge now.
Guest town side players are still working on theirs.   They've been cataloging everything that Player 2 cataloged.
Hoping for silver for 2 players.

Got a NEW 3DS XL and downloaded ACNL.  Before I start I need to pick the Town and Mayor name.
Think the Town will be Reality and the mayor name will be Queenbee.


----------



## Vizionari

I stopped Poppy from moving and greeted Ruby when she moved in.


----------



## Toadette

I plotted for Maple!


----------



## lamomok

After countless bags of fertilizer and a lot of repositioning with Jacob's ladders, and some undue stress mixing up my hybrid red pansies, I have finally managed to breed ONE purple pansy. One more to go, and I'll have a breeding pair!


----------



## kittencat

I finished putting down a basic path so that I know where to walk/run to make my dirt paths. I'm hoping to do totally natural paths, at least until winter.


----------



## Astro Cake

Still plot-resetting Blanche. She's been close to where I want her, but always destroys trees or is partially on a path.


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 2 received her gold catalog badge.
Started Town Reality after a lot of resetting for the right fruit and retail close to the train station.
First time I got the perfect map but a villager was living in front of town hall.  I should have stuck with it and kicked them out.
Second time I got one long beach with a very small private beach.  Enough room to bury fossil/pitfall seeds later.
Don't care what villagers move in because they be leaving.  The mayor name is Queenbee and she gets what she wants.


----------



## CJODell62

Weeding Day is today. I managed to get the Special Cleanup Award in both of my towns. I had already enacted the Beautiful Town Ordinance in Westerly (my first and bigger town) about 3 weeks before, so far fewer weeds were growing. In Granada (my second and smaller town), I did some major weed pulling yesterday, pulling up some dandelions, clover weeds and normal weeds.


----------



## crossinganimal

I just got a letter from Chow thanking me for letting him visit me... Chow's present to me is a baby bear. _Not creepy at all_. (I really like Chow but... lmao)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I had no weeds in my town and got the topiary pwps. BUUT! I have 30 pwps in my town that I don't want to get rid of. Oh well.


----------



## badcrumbs

I plot reset for Flurry in my main and after a gajillion times, she finally lined up with my cafe. I wasn't going to be too picky on her placement, but she kept going to the absolute WORST places over and over again. *shakes fist*

First time I've had to reset more than once or twice, but she was worth it


----------



## RadiantScone

I adopted Colton from a lovely person! I've missed him so much since my town was corrupt so its a very very happy reunion!


----------



## StrawberryCream

I completely cleaned out my closet and sold all my junk to Re-Tail and I organised it afterwards. I also went beetle hunting at the island and earned about 600k.


----------



## Velarniel

I paid off another enlargement in my back room, watered everything, told Roald he can move out, got a pink tulip, and soon (after my island rounds) I'm playing with a few friends!


----------



## stitchmaker

2nd day in Town Reality and the town permit is done.
One of the villager greetings got changed to Hi My Queen.


----------



## Trickilicky

Yesterday I got Bud's pic for giving him a perfect orange, so that was neat. A few days earlier I got Merengue's pic for giving her a perfect apple! I have their pics already from April Fool's Day, but it feels pretty great to earn them the hard way too ^_^


----------



## MsPancake

Finally got my second character to be able to use the QR machine, so I got to finish my paths! Planted a few more trees, watered too many flowers, and started and finished construction for a campsite and a fairy-tale clock! Talked to my fav villagers a bunch (Merengue, Skye) and got a villager to move in from the campsite for a friend of mine. Overall it was a very fun productive day c:


----------



## badcrumbs

I was excited to be getting Gruff for Parcell today, but fking PATTY ruined it all for me. Spent yesterday trying to make a space and was successful, only to get this stupid cow from someone's void. UGH. So disappointed


----------



## Plum Pudding

I built the Statue fountain, love my villagers  they make awesome pwp suggestions 

And I got the pink wetsuit from the Island.


----------



## K9Ike

Today I got one step further on completing the kiddie set, I got the kiddie bed! Once I do that, I need to get Bob so we can be twins.
I also got a joke from Shrunk.


----------



## Tremens

Went to talk to Renee who just moved in uwu. Also landscaped a little bit around Lobo's house. Now I'm trying to get some pings for pwps that I actually want.


----------



## Millefeui

I cut 90% of my trees since they were placed in unpleasing locations. I planted new ones in the correct spots but I still need other kinds of fruits (other than oranges, lynches and pears) to plant others. I also talked a bit to Ankha who finished unboxing today!


----------



## Nimega

I paid off the Campsite PWP, watered flowers and completed some slots in my bugs and fish collection. As it's raining in my town, I'll try to catch the Coelacanth later on.


----------



## Snowfell

Setting up a new town today. Paid off my tent so tomorrow Mayor Bunny will have a house. Gathered up all the flowers that were in town and planted them around villager houses and watered them all. Been fishing like a maniac to try and get my approval rate up as much as I can by tomorrow.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Passed Gracie's third fashion check!!!!  This is taking ages.....


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality added a 2nd player to keep villagers from moving near the mayor house.
2nd bridge and a fountain are in.   Added a bench near the 2nd bridge to protect it from a villager moving in front of it.

Cut down most of the trees and placed some tiles for straight path to the train station.
Should be called a stump maker today.

All my other towns have been quiet.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Finally got my police station today and I caught my first golden stag. ^^


----------



## Shimmer

I did the diving trick for PWPs and Poncho suggested the stadium light. Then today I did it again and I got the caution sign. I'm getting on my way for every single PWP.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally the guest town mayor received the bronze streetpass badge.
Mayor Queenbee completed her fishing and diving collection.  Added a campsite and hope I get a good villager.


----------



## tumut

Olivia and Avery's pic in the same day. Just need Chevre and I'll have all my villagers.


----------



## K9Ike

Watered some flowers.
Looking for paths to make my town pretty XD


----------



## Delibird

I guess I didn't really accomplish anything today, but I've been so busy lately I haven't been actually playing much and mostly tending to my cycling town. I loaded up the game and Isabelle told me that Poppy is leaving tomorrow, and it really sucks to have another dreamie leave right after Walker did too :c Like this makes me now even want to play anymore.


----------



## Chocorin

I planted a few trees to help recover some of the grass wear left over from when Bob moved out. Created my own town flag based on Bill Cipher from Gravity Falls. The flag looks simple, but I feel pretty accomplished about it~


----------



## Nimega

Finally got two pink tulips, paid the loan for the attic in my house and Kid Cat suggested the Instrument Center, a PWP I had NEVER had but I was so curious on. I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Hazelnut

Cleared all unwanted non-hybrids that had my town completely overrun for the past few months. The difference is astounding.


----------



## StrawberryCream

My cafe has opened and I payed off a loan for my house. Not much has happened today.


----------



## Millefeui

I have picked Static in someone else's town and I am trying to place his house in a good location, but he isn't helping







Seriously?






Close enough


----------



## MayorCake

Day 5 of my 1 year challenge - got the minimalist series, finished a bridge, started the construction for the campsite and paid off my 3rd loan


----------



## Snowfell

Am plot resetting in two towns right now. It's not going well. *sigh*


----------



## Millefeui

Finally!!! Carmen doesn't want to put her house on the spot I saved for her, though. I am not giving up.


----------



## RayOfHope

Millefeui said:


> I have picked Static in someone else's town and I am trying to place his house in a good location, but he isn't helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough



QR codes?


----------



## Katattacc

Finally got Marshal in my town.. and of course he would plop his house right on one of my carefully crafted gardens.


----------



## penguins

i finished one path today
yes one


----------



## Khaelis

I bought a fortune cookie..

yeah.. I don't walk around with my 3DS often. Too paranoid it will get stolen or broken, so this was quite the feat. XD


----------



## Millefeui

Wyndfyre said:


> Love those paths, do you have the QR codes?


Here you go:

http://acliriell.tumblr.com/post/91781951498/morioh-street-more-pics-with-the-path-here

http://acliriell.tumblr.com/post/112351655268/my-10th-path-plaza-grass-version-basic


----------



## AkaneDeath

Added two new things to the museum and earned 1,000,000 in bugs. <3


----------



## ThePayne22

Gave an IRL friend who just got New Leaf a few weeks ago 5M Bells for his birthday. Needless to say, he was floored, lol.


----------



## Lukejacob

I helped in renovating my garage and kitchen garden. However I would possibly be doing further more soon.


----------



## ashjaed

I just completed one area of landscaping in my town! It's near retail and decorated with pink lilies and white azaleas, sort of forest-y with regular saplings, so it will fit the pink theme in cherry blossom season. :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Technically yesterday, but I got Pietro plotted in ONE TRY, loaded up a new character, got off the train, and he was RIGHT where I wanted him! Best plot reset ever!


----------



## Fairytale

Got the gardening shop and I'm currently trying to get the qr code machine.


----------



## Pokemanz

Wolfgang is replacing Chief and will be moving in tomorrow.
Sadly he took out my patch of fruit trees by the picnic area. :/
Couldn't fill the huge spot Chief left could you? Noooo...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Pokemanz said:


> Wolfgang is replacing Chief and will be moving in tomorrow.
> Sadly he took out my patch of fruit trees by the picnic area. :/
> Couldn't fill the huge spot Chief left could you? Noooo...


I'm getting closer to that badge.

Yesterday, I got Kid Cat's pic just by bringing a resident to his house. And today, in my OYC town. Alice is leaving Termina which she should of left 4 months ago.


----------



## roseflower

Today I reorganized my storage a bit, and sold a few items and clothes I don?t need anymore. I loaded all my player characters and decorated the upstairs room of a side character, took me a few hours.


----------



## Blue99i

After a waiting a long time, I finally got Rolf!


----------



## Decious

I restarted my town! Original town was lost on stolen system.


----------



## Murdoch

Bought everything in the shops that wasn't in my catalogue, donated a loach to the museum, put a few Bells towards a new bridge and arranged some flowers for hybridisation. I also spent far too much time trying (unsuccessfully) to catch an oarfish.

Somehow, my town still looks a bit... crap.


----------



## Snowfell

Still trying to plot Hazel in one town. Whoever said villagers are more likely to plot where the previous villager was, is full of it because I want her to plot in that area and that's the only are she hasn't tried to move into.
I did get Stitches to move into my new town though, and I started taking donations for a new bridge in that town.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality first PWP request was the fairytale bridge.  Added it for now.
Petition for Club LOL is complete


----------



## Ramza

I gave a lemon to Punchy.


----------



## ashjaed

I got a perfect town and my first ever Jacobs ladder!!!


----------



## ~Mae~

I've nearly finished landscaping my town!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and got a set to almost finish a house with


----------



## Bellsprout

Made Scrooge McDuck levels of money via abuse of Bell Boom and Tortimer Island. Perfect for paying off that extortionist Nook later!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Peanut finally suggested metal benches yesterday, so after tearing out an existing bench, today I commissioned my first metal bench!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Finally got one of the fairy tale pwps I've been wanting. So now I just need to tear up my other street lights and put those there. (I use those so villagers won't build on my path so there's quite a few...) anyway! Yay, Midge!


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't accomplish a ton, but my shop upgraded again and I invited Freya to Ecruteak today.


----------



## Gogoat

i finished plot resetting fauna, so now i finally have all ten dreamies i wanted! i also was able to get a couple of the pwp's i wanted for my camping area, so now there's a cute little hammock and an instrument shelter next to my campsite. ewe


----------



## Fandabidozi

I bought more space from Nook. Rearranged then watered a lot of plants. Then it rained.
I got to know Stirling, he's new. Bought a ton of exotic furniture to try for the HH award.
I found out Cesar is leaving. Woohoo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gogoat said:


> i finished plot resetting fauna, so now i finally have all ten dreamies i wanted! i also was able to get a couple of the pwp's i wanted for my camping area, so now there's a cute little hammock and an instrument shelter next to my campsite. ewe



Awesome, grats! I've been TT I got like crazy and so far got Julian and that's it off my list, lol.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

This picture says it all:


----------



## scartwright

Finally got a darn wetsuit for my town.


----------



## the_viper

Fountain ceremony this morning, paid off a modern streetlamp & my loan to expand my main room! A dreamie (Frank) moved in and I just noticed that the Gardening Shop is being built 

Hybrid gardens are doing well too, got another pink tulip and orange pansies today!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality invited Skye from the campground to move in.
The mayor and player 2 caught a giant snakehead fish.
Player 2/3 dropped by my side town and caught Spiny Lobsters and Horseshoe crab.

Guest town player 2 to 4 caught their walking leaf during bug off.
Stopped a mover thanks to Muffy.
Cleared most of the flowers and pathways for scorpion season.
Removed a PWP the next day to help.

Main town was quiet.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

-Got a dreamie, Sheldon, in my town!
-Began the town development permit thing.
-Finally paid my house's down payment to Nook.
-Celebrated Patty's birthday.
-Got my first gold nugget!


----------



## TillCollapse

I got my first dreamie! Butch


----------



## Liseli

I got signatures for Club LOL and unlocked the QR wardrobe. 

Julian: "Fate and the trendiest guy in town! Behold the awesome power of my signature! So strong it builds clubs!"

This dork, I swear to god.


----------



## uriri

*I FINALLY COMPLETED MY MUSUEM COLLECTION YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Kendai

uriri said:


> *I FINALLY COMPLETED MY MUSUEM COLLECTION YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*



Whoa, now -that- is an accomplishment. Nice work!


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Been working a lot on my side secondary character this week in general, she has a kiki's deilvery service theme and it's going nicely ^^


----------



## stitchmaker

Player Milady caught all of her winter fish/ diving items.  Need a saddle birchir and island fish/diving items to complete her collection.
Skye house has been placed near the bridge.  It's was my starter bridge that I plan on removing after tarantula and scorpion season.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Planted a few bushes, bought some roses, put up a few street lights, adopted out Freya, and invited Monique in from the campsite.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I finished my music room. Turned out kind of cute.


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I finally earned my freedom. The villager who has been squatting like a tumor in my town for the last several months is finally moving. Finally. I...I'm free of him. I can get a last dreamie. I can work on the hedge maze he moved into again. I'm so happy.


----------



## uriri

Kendai said:


> Whoa, now -that- is an accomplishment. Nice work!



Thank you <3 Its my only accomplishment I can truely proud of!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Caught the one and only mole cricket I will ever get in this game. I hate looking for them.


----------



## mellotune

I just started playing again this week but today I went all out! My notable accomplishments were fixing up my paths, paying off my mortgage, and paying off the museum renovation public works project


----------



## ashjaed

I caught every night fish for May (except the giant trevally, that still eludes me), all the diving creatures for May and June and all the night bugs except for the spider and fly. I'm trying to keep my perfect town status so I don't want to get the fly just yet!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I actually finally get to build the Fortune-Teller's Shop. Never thought i'd see the day.


----------



## badcrumbs

I accomplished cursing Yuka's name for an hour. I just need her to leave!

But for realsies I finished getting all of Bascom's villagers, so one town down, two more to go!


----------



## Michiru-hime

Paperboy012305 said:


> I actually finally get to build the Fortune-Teller's Shop. Never thought i'd see the day.



AGH. That's the only thing in main street I've yet to complete. I need to get on it. 

I fixed my paths in my main town.. but now another villager is moving and another might move in so... ahhh


----------



## Daveyx0

I'm finally 10 days in so I can get the Dream place  So today I paid off that loan/donation. I also planted some more trees and flowers. Finally, I prevented Camofrog from moving. >:O stay where you are Camofrog!


----------



## Pheenic

Main town: nothing
second town: did a ceremony for my 1st pwp, started the campsite, added more paths/water paths, and the dream suite became available


----------



## CrossingCraft

Got a diving beetle


----------



## kitanii

Finished placing paths today c:


----------



## maounkhan

Need more money and acheived the gold status


----------



## stitchmaker

Got the Caf? PWP request but not sure where to put it. 
Craig and Milady finished their diving collection on the island.  Forgot the flatworm isn't around during the day.
Craig completed his fishing collection and Milady only has the saddle birchir left.


----------



## nami26

went shopping and filled my kk music collection. also, I did some gardening and now 1/4 of my town is completely filled with flowers!!! goalz


----------



## ibelleS

Started and completed a fountain project
Scattered seashells all around the beaches
planted some new trees/bushes, cut some down, probably accidentally dug some up
Got 20k from some random guy on Tortimer Island ^-^


----------



## Drew1234

Finally got a Stonehenge, I don't know where to put it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Today was one of those productive days.  Plot reset Becky, my last dreamie, and did a ton of landscaping now that I have everyone's houses settled.


----------



## Dae Min

After spending all week building and demolishing the same bench over and over, I finally found a good area for it! 

Now all I need to do is move it one more space to the left

..*eye twitch*


----------



## Trickilicky

Del gave me his pic (third time including April Fools Day) after I got him a thermohygrometer for his room. I wanted to give him something weird and technical to match his house


----------



## Aestivate

I was finally able to buy the Black Letter Jacket from the Able Sisters Store.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I was able to get all the princess set, so I started my princess cafe that I've wanted to try for a while ^^


----------



## badcrumbs

I cursed Yuka's name a little more today since she still refuses to leave. Did get Chevre to ping in one of my other towns though, which was a relief. I've been trying to get her to move for over a month.


----------



## Paperboy012305

A lot of things. In my main town, the fortune teller shop finally opened, Gracie is having her sale with more clothing and the card set. In my OYC town, Only TIY was remodeled into T&T Emporium and not much was in there.


----------



## Duzzel

Neat, I got my Fortune Shop today as well! Among other things, I've also started working on a garden in my town, going through quite a number of bush starts. I hope it turns out alright, but it's still got a long way to go.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality got a request for a garbage can and it's will be ready today.  
The 3rd store upgrade starts today.
Yesterday the last player finished her fishing collection.  All three players have their diving and fishing collection done.  Just have to wait for the fishing tournament in the fall unless I tt back to get them.


----------



## misspiggy95

Today I continued working on redecorating the inside of my house ^_^
I have 2 rooms completely done, and almost done with the 3rd


----------



## rabbite

Punchy requested the Police station, and I had to make a choice between the two of them, and went for modern. Also I am attempting to clean my town of random flowers, which is working out semi-fine.


----------



## agscribble

I finally finished landscaping my town. All that's left is the beach.


----------



## misspiggy95

agscribble said:


> I finally finished landscaping my town. All that's left is the beach.



Is your dream town updated?
I'd love to come see it once I do a few things around my town! ^_^


----------



## nolifequeen

Moved two ugly villagers out, and moved Bam and Flora in. It was a good day.


----------



## rins

Finished paying off my 2nd floor's largest expansion! So pricey... ;;;


----------



## hollowbunnie

Did my usual.. Collect all the fossils (for money, my museum is complete), talk to the villagers who are awake, checked up on all the new trees i planted!! They are growing nicely! And bought a few things from gracie. Thats my morning so far!


----------



## Beardo

Won the fishing tourney!


----------



## duhkee

Gracie just opened her shop, my reaction was "omg, how nice!" and then "a sofa for 120.000 bells?!?"... Still have the bell boom. Need to fix that  

Question, will the same furnitures stay there for a few days or do they change like the rest of the store?


----------



## ashjaed

duhkee said:


> Gracie just opened her shop, my reaction was "omg, how nice!" and then "a sofa for 120.000 bells?!?"... Still have the bell boom. Need to fix that
> 
> Question, will the same furnitures stay there for a few days or do they change like the rest of the store?



They change! But sometimes the same piece will repeat


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

duhkee said:


> Gracie just opened her shop, my reaction was "omg, how nice!" and then "a sofa for 120.000 bells?!?"... Still have the bell boom. Need to fix that
> 
> Question, will the same furnitures stay there for a few days or do they change like the rest of the store?



She does like one theme for each month or so, so you get more chances to get the pieces, her pieces are always expensive, but always so cute!

----

I didn't really do anything for my towns today, besides pick some apples and make sure nobody had left real quick. >.< I've been so lazy.


----------



## ashjaed

FINALLY caught a giant trevally. Now just the nibble fish left, and the spider and orchid mantis. But I have like NO fruit trees so I can't seem to catch the silly spider.


----------



## Le Ham

Lately I've been trying to catch up on the clothing requests that I haven't finished since October. Commence the bashing T-T


----------



## Bulbamander

I got a bunch of black roses, blue roses, and a golden axe and golden shovel. So I buried myself a money tree! I hope it blooms!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I'm going onto my town right now! As of now, I'm trying to get my non-dreamies to move out so I can cycle out Marshal's last 16 and then continue to cycle out 16 for Cookie  I still need to catch the nibble fish and giant snakehead, but I'll end up catching them both in June because I never play before 4 to catch the nibble fish lol ^^;


----------



## stitchmaker

- - - Post Merge - - -



ashjaed said:


> FINALLY caught a giant trevally. Now just the nibble fish left, and the spider and orchid mantis. But I have like NO fruit trees so I can't seem to catch the silly spider.



You can catch the spider on regular or cedar trees.


----------



## ashjaed

stitchmaker said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can catch the spider on regular or cedar trees.



Thanks! That's what I've been doing, but still nothing. So I did some research and apparently they're more common in fruit trees, but again, still nothing. 

I don't have ANY cedars tho.


----------



## stitchmaker

I had problems catching the spider too.  Than I looked online and they said the best time was 4pm till 9am.
I tried hitting the tree with the net on all my trees like the bagworm and got nothing.
So I shook the regular and cedar trees and finally got one.  Think I did two rounds before I caught one.


----------



## Gogoat

i got beau's picture frame today! i think he's the first villager who's given me their picture outside of april fool's day. eue i also finally got the furniture i needed to finish up a couple of my rooms, which was pretty cool too. ovo


----------



## patriceflanders

after a search of months, I finally was able to get my daughter her dreamie yesterday - yay


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm officially known as a Bellionaire.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality mayor received her golden house model.  Waiting for the weather to be nice for Mr. Badge Guy.  Once I get the badge I putting the house back the way I like it.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night I was so excited when Player 2 caught her scorpion.  Two more easy winter bugs to go.
Two more players and than I can put my town back the way it was.  Another good reason for the dream suite.


----------



## cheezyfries

i've neglected playing the last few days and... francine moved out. i'm glad it's her over say whitney, but she was one of my best friends in the game and now chrissy has no sister  thinking of replacing her with deirdre. the worst part is is that i thought i saw her house no longer there and was going to tt two days back so that i could stop her from moving out.


----------



## Chris01

I ran a few villagers chores, downloaded the monthly item (leaf bed) and got two air wings from nooks cranny, and paid off the down payment lol (started my latest town earlier this week) oh and watched a beautiful meteor shower and made several wishes and saw gulliver on the beach and incorrectly guessed where he wanted to get to ( got a chocolate coin as a reward  )


----------



## Holla

In my old town Starbell I changed around the trees on my beaches. As I had both Coconuts and Bananas alternating but I decided that I like the idea of one fruit per beach.

In my new town of Moondust I cleaned up the area where Agnes moved out and reorganized the paths so that I could place the Cafe PWP! Now, I just need to work on paying if off haha.


----------



## Sona

I worked on paths today, no where near completing though ; u ;


----------



## Wildroses

Cleaned out my wardrobe and sold a bunch of clothes I probably won't ever wear, then managed to get my house clean of randomly dumped items. Now it is organised again. Apart from that end room I randomly dump things in. I really need to get my museum sorted out so I can go through my house furniture.


----------



## Rudy

Shampoodle opened so I managed to change my hairstyle, finally -- but it looks horrible, lol. I want a certain one that isn't that hard to get, but I have to wait until tomorrow to get it.
I also met with someone who was nice enough to give me 1m, so I also bought some turnips  Just waiting for the right time to sell them.

Oh, and I bought Rudy! My town is new after a reset, so this is awesome because I already have my first dreamie in it. ^^


----------



## Nimega

Restarted my town, so I didn't do that much. Paid off the first loan, made chores for the neighbors, and now I'm about to design some paths


----------



## Chris01

Just caught my first Oarfish!


----------



## daMordman

I've completed the Zen garden! Now trying to complete the statue fountain.

Oh, and after two years of living in my wonderful town of Zijkant, I've finally recieved Chow's picture!


----------



## Shay10

*Today's new leaf accomplishments!*

So yesterday I saw two of the saw movies to pass the time and i got the urge to draw billy the puppet. I'm not a very good drawer,but I actually ended up making a billy flag! So that's hanging on my town hall. After doing that I went fossil hunting like usual and ended up finding the last fossil I needed for the museum! Woooo I'm on a roll today


----------



## Wildroses

Caught a snail for the museum. Now I am one scarab beetle away from a complete encyclopedia. 

The disaccomplishment of the day would probably be offending Bettina by not trying to dissuade her from moving tomorrow to the point she has decided to stay to prove what an amazing friendship we have. That is the last time I talk to a moving villager to pass the time while waiting for Re-Tail to open.


----------



## Fandabidozi

I spoke to Lyle and I'm still getting 'your enterior is not Rustic'. I've got most of the blue set in every room, I'm getting a bit disheartened


----------



## PandaMasque

I got my two other characters dressed up for their TPC photos and got the train station upgrade whoop! 
still trying to finish up funding for my pyramid though...


----------



## daMordman

Succesfully funded my statue fountain, and made a nice path around it! I secretly want to do a theme challenge but the main room of my house is too messy (everything in it is a lucky item, feng shui all the way) so I just...don't.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got some stuff out of my town and into my second town, almost completed with my Mayor's house, and landscaped a bunch! So far so good for Abstract <3


----------



## patriceflanders

FINALLLLLY got my third fairy-tale bridge installed !


----------



## Aerohail

Started working on my cake shop room and cleared out some problem flowers (cosmos. I dont like them. ^^;; I dont even know why)
I also fixed up my paths and gave away Marina to someone on a FB group. I'm happy she's gone to a new home even though I'll miss her weird little face around town.


----------



## Alexia

Adopted Biskit and plot resetted his house into the exact spot Fauna left. It took a while! The plot kept appearing 1 or 2 tiles from the place I wanted, but after about 30 resets, I finally got it!
Bought everything in the Emporium for my catalog~ 
Mailed some stuff to my villagers~
I've also been working on my house. One room is basically finished and I've been doing slow but steady progress on another one. Interior design doesn't come easily to me, so it takes a while but I'm really happy with my results so far!


----------



## buzzing

moved Diana in uwu <33333
now im just working on gardening and $$$


----------



## patriceflanders

patriceflanders said:


> FINALLLLLY got my third fairy-tale bridge installed !




and got a Tia for Tasmania, the game of my middle daughter


----------



## TheEchoTimes

I laid down some more path, arranged some flowers, planted a blue-hydrangea bush, and greeted Pashmina.
AND LOBO'S MOVING IIIIIIIIIN~~~~~


----------



## Pearls

I got loads of flowers, gave my mayor a new look and tidied up my town


----------



## Sherm

Finally got the public works project for the trash can and put it in my town


----------



## TheEchoTimes

I planted some more bushes but I'll have to dig some of them up because they're in the wrong spot.


----------



## Thegamingcrosser

I got all my paths done!


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night Player 3 caught her scorpion in my summer town.  One more player to go and the town can put the town back.


----------



## whiskerlickins

Got my first hybrids - pink and orange roses! I've only been playing for 10 days but finally got around to organizing my hybrid beds last night.


----------



## Gusher_Chan

I got a annoying town member out of my town! XD


----------



## daMordman

I've completed my fossil collection! I have all the fossils in my museum right now! Finall!


----------



## Ursaring

Today, I got the golden slingshot...and caught the coelacanth.
#happydance


----------



## buzzing

moved Carmen in, finished some more paths, i'm getting ready to fund my water well now, and i bought 10 red hibiscus starts uvu

edit/addition: also planning to create a new brick path today to replace the one i'm currently using because it looks a little cluttered eep >>


----------



## Cheape Arie

Today I have finally got Portia's picture, woohoo! I have also started using the exhibit rooms in the museum for the very first time, planning to create "educational" themed rooms, labs, libraries, etc.

Oh, and a random villager I did not want moved in... not really an accomplishment.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night Player 4 caught her scorpion after playing for 20 minutes.  She was the last of the 4 to catch it.
Spent 3 hours adding a PWP, putting flowers back, placing pathways and putting tiles down to mark spots for tree, shrubs and PWP.
My other town went to the dream suite to speed it along.  Helpful to have that player count for placement and to put the flowers back again.

One of the best nights in ACNL in along time.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Joined the tortimer club and added a ton of art to the museum. It's been a good day. ^^


----------



## whiskerlickins

I've been recoloring a few sets to redecorate my main room. Shampoodle is finally under construction!


----------



## BlogDog123

Nookling Junction is being upgraded and Kicks is under construction. I also got some paths down and flowers planted!


----------



## patriceflanders

yesterday, I finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy got Lobo (okay, he is in the "wrong" town -Seabell- at the moment, but when he decides to move, I can just get him in Tasmania where he should be, without having to browse the net  )


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I finally moved in Julian! Yay!


----------



## kaylagirl

I finally sold the sets that were hogging my museum room space. I was so reluctant to sell them for the longest time because I thought I would eventually use them. Haha, no.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Diana is leaving and I am selling her, shampoddles is opening soon, trying to breed blue violets (i think they hate me). I have been planting cedar tress near my train station to give a forest look, trying to get Rizzo to move because I want to put my campsite where his house is.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I finally came back to the game after about 6 months! Had to spent 2 hours trying to get a villager to ping me to move out so that I can time travel back to present but it was well worth it! Hopefully, I will be able to play the game until at least the end of June since I will be starting school by then.


----------



## Wildroses

I caught a lobster for the encyclopedia and museum at long last, gave a whole pile of items to Cyrus to refurbish, got the Captain's Hat for my catalogue and did a whole bunch of bug hunting to make sure I have enough in the bank for all the Gracie items I've missed over the years. About 200000 bells away, and on the plus side I'm also working towards the money badges.


----------



## moonchu

just watered some flowers for more hybrids, gave punchy a new piece of sweets furniture and set up and paid off a flower clock in my town.


----------



## PandaMasque

I had a dream that Tank told another villager was going to move away. x0D and that's the first thing that happens in my game.
also, I got the gold catalog maniac badge today! x03


----------



## Tessie

Lolly was in my camp site and I invited her to move in, she wanted to play the Made Ya Look game and I won, now shes moving


----------



## aetherene

I finally finished visiting 500 Dream towns. Just waiting to get the badge from Phineas now!

It's time to move onto getting my other gold badges!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

I accomplished 2 hours of nothing.  I decided to finish out my encyclopedias.  This morning I went around to get some June things I hadn't gotten in previous years.  Soleil ran up to me to say she's moving out the 5th of next month, which made me realize May had a 31st, so I was fishing for no reason.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I made a new town! It's going to be candyland themed.


----------



## erikaeliseh

i got diana to move in!


----------



## Wildroses

There was an Elite Scavanger Hunt tour at the island, which is the only tour I can reliably get 16 medals in under a minute at, so I did a whole bunch of tours. Now I have about 300 medals for when new things for my catalogue appear, as well as more work towards the medal badges.


----------



## Toppazz

I finally caught an arowana, one of the last two fish I need to complete my encyclopedia, and I did some flower placement so I can start breeding hybrids for my future landscaping plans.


----------



## Hyacinth

I've been playing for about 2 or 3 months now. Finally got a perfect scoring village. Currently raising money to upgrade my town hall!


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I started and paid off the picnic public works project and I did some landscaping here and there so I would say it was a productive day. Ran some errands for some of the villagers too.


----------



## Fandabidozi

Paula's will be moving in tomorrow! Spent over 2 hrs resetting for the perfect plot but it was worth it.
One down nine to go


----------



## Lmaze

Flora joined my town! She is one of my dreamies :] Then I did the usual.. haha


----------



## punkinpie

I was able to obtain two of my dreamies: Lily and Roscoe!
So happy!


----------



## Alley

So far, found a house in the HHA showcase that has some pieces of furniture I'm missing and marked it so I can go back and order them tomorrow & lay down some pathways. Will go to the island later and bring back some stuff to sell to pay off another house expansion and I'm thinking of building the Reset Center.


----------



## buzzing

NOTHING!!!!!!
....yet

but im gonna work on getting my perfect town ordinance l8r at my sleep study B)


----------



## Plum Pudding

I passed Gracie's 4 fashion check!!! YAY!!!

Without time travelling it took me 5 months exactly


----------



## Jordon

I caught a new fish today and went to the Island for the 1st time in months!


----------



## stitchmaker

lazytown added the Wisteria Trellis again and Isabelle gave the town the highest rating.   
The town is almost back to the way it was.
Main town little cranky villager requested the wooden bridge.  Isabelle allow it to be placed but before I paid it in full I deleted another bridge.  Wish I knew that trick awhile ago.
Town Reality had two tarantula sighting but they were too fast.  Put markers to see if it's the spawning spot. 
Waiting for the three to catch the two summer bugs before adding PWP.


----------



## Fandabidozi

Plum Pudding said:


> I passed Gracie's 4 fashion check!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Without time travelling it took me 5 months exactly


Grats! That's half the time it took me. Now prepare to be broke


----------



## PandaMasque

went island hopping as usual.
Tia plotted very close to Wolfgang's house. I'm excited for the new neighbor!!


----------



## aetherene

Worked on getting my gold medal badge. I need 3000 medals for it, and I made it halfway to that goal!


----------



## Hyacinth

I tried to catch a coelacanth today since it was raining. Unfortunately I later found out that they only show up after 4pm. If anyone has any other tips for catching one that I should know about please PM me!


----------



## Wildroses

I did something I have never done before and will probably never do again. I caught a whale shark and was annoyed. I was after a saw shark for Octavian.


----------



## Fandabidozi

I got over 700,000 score from the HHA. I'm sure I'm making this HHA stuff more difficult than it needs to be, but at least I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## Jordon

I caught fireflies! One's at the museum and one I kept as a pet. They're pretty


----------



## stitchmaker

The wooden bridge is in and the 2nd one will be done today.  I love the wooden bridge.
Removed the Heart PWP so the 3rd bridge can be remove. 

2nd day of tarantula hunting for Town Reality Mayor and she found one.  It's now in the museum.

lazytown has their fountain back again.  Stopped Poncho from leaving.


----------



## Ursaring

Added the fountain to Bellmare, then paid off the yellow bench too.
Tried to talk Fauna into moving in, but no dice.


----------



## manderlynn

I caught four new fish for my museum/encyclopedia!! Also got two PWPs suggested, too bad I don't have any interest in building them.


----------



## duckvely

I donated a new bug today to the museum


----------



## momoi

i moved in/out a few villagers and i worked on landscaping!!! rn i'm focusing on taking out the trees i don't want and carefully planning where to put the trees that i do want. it's a lot of work but it'll pay off eventually!!


----------



## daMordman

I caught a Tarantula around 2 am last night....and had to let it go because my pocketses were full. The agony T_T
Oh well, it's in my encyclopedia now.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I didn't really do much today since I was busy with school but I mainly just ran some errands and do my daily chores.


----------



## aetherene

Dear lord, I finally got the gold medalist badge. Thank god because that was tedious. Now I have 3000 medals to spend on island items but I'm not quite sure what yet.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Didn't accomplish much, but I did find out that Dizzy (who just left my brother's town) is moving in. I have spent literal months keeping villagers out and staying at 9 until I could find a camper, but forgot that you can pull voided villagers if you visit a town. *Sighs* That puts me at 3 lazies and not one cranky (which is what I've been wanting). At least he moved into a decent spot! He didn't destroy anything, thank goodness!


----------



## buzzing

realized that i play ACNL for the fun of earning everything and meeting everyone
decided to reset again hahaha! should be a fun time getting back the badges and stuff that i earned :')

update: i am now the mayor of Potatown
was working on using the first day to catch a bunch of things for my encyclopedia
ended up catching like 8 red snappers lmao


----------



## stitchmaker

After seeing the wooden bridge I decided to remove a bridge in my other town.  I don't think it's been requested yet so hope my two cranky villager request it today.  Bug off starts tomorrow and than the fireworks show.  

Last fairytale bridge is gone in my main town.  I removed a PWP and the bridge should go in the same spot.

Side Player Craig in my newest town has 65 million bells.  It was raining all night so no tarantulas.


----------



## butterflygems31

I got the world traveller badge which I never even reached with my old character and helped a friend reach 100 visitors.


----------



## kikiiii

successfully acquired n plotted beau! just a couple more dreamies to go :00


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I completed either my 3rd or 2nd Gracie Fashion Check and did some landscaping so as to clean up my town which is currently infested with flowers and junk.


----------



## daMordman

I prevented Eugene from leaving <3!


----------



## stitchmaker

Craig and Milady caught their tarantula in Town Reality.  Scorpion season starts tonight and hope to catch them fast for all 3 players.
I'd like to start designing my new town.


----------



## buzzing

how did this post twice?


----------



## Plum Pudding

I got the Emporium!!!!


----------



## supercataleena

(I have no idea how I moved 10 days into the future >_> <_<)
I wouldn't consider it an accomplishment for myself, but a lucky surprise, and I feel accomplished for it happening! Haha. I got Drago to wear a comfy sweater, and now he's wearing the doctor coat.  He looks so swag!!


----------



## Lollly

Today I got the Town Concierge badge (my first gold badge!), passed my first Gracie fashion check, and managed to Streetpass someone at the store!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I just got the diving suit in my new town, and I think I put apretty good dent in the sea creatures exhibit. (I still can't get that spider crab though)


----------



## buzzing

moved felicity and marshal in (hopefully felicity moves back out bc i had NO clue she was going to move in), built one suspension bridge, and now working on a 2nd one

still prepping myself for building the campsite because i know im going to spend eons resetting in the hopes of getting a dreamie


----------



## survivorfan111100

Saw Alice in the campsite and she was so cute, underrated in my opinion. Got her to move in, but Gala will always be my favorite normal villager <3


----------



## Wildroses

Spent several thousand bells and hours playing games with my camper trying to get all the unique items only campers provide. The things I do in the pursuit of a golden catalogue badge...I managed to also win a surprising amount of non-catalogue items from playing the Five Guesses game. 

I also did a massive clean out of my cupboards, house and museum, and came up with some ideas for my house's new look.


----------



## iGotNoiPad

I did some errands for the villagers and returned a lost item to Agnes. I also gave medicine to Cheri as she as fallen sick. Finally, I said my final farewell to Croque and wished him all the best for his journey ahead.


----------



## nami26

not a damn thing


----------



## Liseli

I got a town perfect rating and I'm remodelling the town hall and building the flower clock. I'm so happy! At first, I saw a Jacob's Ladder near the cliff and I was beyond happy, so I went to Isabelle and the entire town thinks that my town's perfect. -happy noises-


----------



## AkaneDeath

I have caught my very first coelacanth!


----------



## stitchmaker

One of the best night in ACNL in awhile.  Craig and Milady caught their scorpions.  Milady caught a bonus tarantula.
Town Reality can finally start adding more PWP today.  The Caf? is going in first and than the lighthouse. 
To top it off Craig went island hopping and found the kitchen island for the mayor house.  It was the last item needed to complete her house.


----------



## kuseiro

Found the perfect map for my second town yesterday (after maybe 8 hours of resetting?) and plotted four of my dreamies successfully. Today, I got two non dreamies to move out safely, plotted Chief and now am currently working on Diana's spot!


----------



## aetherene

This wasn't from today, but rather two days ago. I finally got my town tree to be fully grown! I had been waiting for that for a long time, and I was so surprised that when I was running past the tree, I noticed that the leaves finally went all the way up the trunk and that's when I knew! That's one more accomplishment down!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality put in the Caf?.  The mayor added some hybrids and put done a straight pathway to the train station.
One of the villagers stopped her and asked for a police station.  A nice thanks for all the medicine while he was sick.


----------



## failedexperiment

i got a new dreamie villagers


----------



## Fandabidozi

Anchovy moved in. I said to Anchovy, 'I think AC WiiU is about to get announced, we may not see much of each other'.


----------



## pinkiepastel

Finally started to cycle for a perfect town layout on my second copy (yay!)


----------



## inkling

yesterday I got a dreamer badge which made me happy


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Completed my Art Collection for the Museum!!


----------



## vern

I finally found a good place to put my lighthouse! 
I had to remove my turbine though :c


----------



## htmlad

I finished up my fountain area, now I just need to wait for trees to grow!  Also I paved in front of Re-tail.


----------



## Wildroses

After about three weeks, I now have my house and museums looking exactly the way I want them to, and organised cupboards. I also started my hybrid breeding program on the beach for a black cosmos, purple pansies and blue roses.


----------



## Ashuro

I completed my town !
Finally !


----------



## Rosie :)

Reset my town, got a good map,  and got Beau and Stitches back <3


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm back to plot resetting after stopping for a few weeks.


----------



## Elise

I convinced Lobo not to move out and that was literally all I did in the game today (apart from refusing to catch a river fish for Filbert when he asked me just minutes before his bed time).


----------



## Melyora

On the 11th, I became Mayor of Remaerd.

Since then, I've: 
~ had Biskit, Ankha, Antonia, Gayle and Cesar as starter villagers,
~ breeded my first hybrid pansies, 
~ got Pate as a move-in (meh), 
~ got 100% approval rating, 
~ payed off my loan,
~ got Phoebe as a second move-in (yay! she's unpacking today ^_^), 
~ did the first house expansion, 
~ got no other hybrids (booh), 
~ and started building the campsite today. 

Might take a while before I finish it, but I'm having fun in my town!


----------



## Arcticfox5

Yesterday I TT'd to the current date (I was still in April) so now I can finally play the game without TT'ing! Well, that's my goal at least. 

Today Whitney suggested the modern streetlight. I won't be using it, since it doesn't suit my town, but it always feels good to unlock a PWP, nonetheless. I keep walking past Muffy in the hope that she'll suggest the wysteria trellis PWP, but alas, she hasn't yet.
Also, Butch asked to move out  

Tonight I'll be hunting down the tarantula and also look for some fish I'm missing in my encyclopaedia. I'm hoping to finish all my encyclopaediae soon!


----------



## patriceflanders

sphinx paid off...


----------



## Gaby

Today was a good day~ grand opening of the cafe, got Merengue's pic, paid off zen garden and planted a bunch of trees!


----------



## LlamaGem

I finally got my house finished with days of stalling on doing so! Also picked up the Gemini Closet for the month and organized my garden.


----------



## Snowfell

Took my DS to Barnes and Noble and got the general's stool. Also managed to streetpass a few people while I was there. When I came home I visited the dreams of those towns and a few other dream towns I've been wanting to see.


----------



## Dunquixote

I spent 30k+ island hopping, trying to find an item for someone ><.  I found it once yesterday but the girl either hit the power button or d/ced right when we were receiving the stupid medals in an island tour. :/ I used to always see the item until last night and today .


----------



## Satsuki~

Created paths and marked placement for my camping area c:


----------



## kuseiro

After nearly 20 hours of resetting (over the course of 48 hours), Diana finally moved into a semi-decent spot. Now onto Marshal...


----------



## buzzing

i havent been able to play all weekend ahhhh!!! TT____TT
so it'll be an accomplishment when i start the game back up later today :'3


----------



## Dunquixote

I fell asleep earlier while I was island hopping, looking for the item... x_x wasted my day.  I have to make up the money I wasted, water my plants, talk to at least my favorite villagers; too much to do ><


----------



## Mizuriri

Been plot resetting Fauna for a while, otherwise, absolutely nothing.


----------



## stitchmaker

In Town Reality the mayor had her first cup of coffee.  Than she added the police station and found Katrina in the event plaza.  Since I was close to getting her shop I did the make a new player abunch of times.  The shop is ready to be unlocked now.
Added some more trees and a few shrubs.  
Today I plan on adding the lighthouse unless a villager give me a better PWP.  I think I have a good spot for the lighthouse.

The villager in Town Victoria watched the mayor destroy some more trees.  It's almost scorpion time and removed a few trees in last year spawning spots.  Two side players to go and I never have to catch a scorpion.


----------



## Snowfell

I had a nice sky in Pemberly tonight so I updated my dream.


----------



## Soraru

After A YEAR of playing this game... Marina had suggested the Police Station.  ;_;
finally.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

After a while, I started to play Animal Crossing New Leaf again and started my new town... TOWN OF FAIRY.

My starting five villagers are: Diana, Fang, Beau, Bam and Bertha

I was able to adopt Marshal so he can move in tomorrow... and got some roses coz i plan to make my town a rose town from MARUCHAN. 

so yeah!


----------



## honeyaura

I've been helping people with their dreamies in my cycling town, if that counts!
I've also finally finished my theater/food court building in my main town.


----------



## Gaby

Yesterday I had my first cup of coffee, I had a friend bring Katie over for the first time and I got signatures for a petition. Today is kind of slow but for getting some neat items from a really nice person!


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Today, my tree in Groddle grew to its full size. That was awesome all on its own. Then, thanks to some helpful folks, things got even better! Marcel is moving into Saalatu and Muffy is putting down roots in Earl, so all three towns had a special day!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Marshal has finally moved into my town today. He is still in boxes though.

I got my first badge from Phineas... the Fish collection badge or something...

I was actually looking for a new land plot today since I only have 6 villagers now...but nada....it seems random villager move ins are completely random.


----------



## davroslek

Thanks to a generous person, I completed the art collection in the museum of my main town! : )


----------



## Vanillaton

Still trying to unlock the QR machine for one of my other residents and TT'ing Francine out


----------



## SweetFuse

Today Felicity finished unpacking her stuff, and I funded my Dream Suite after letting the Gyroid sit for just a little too long.


----------



## Mick

This is a pretty accurate description:







But yes, I got Anabelle yesterday so I plot resetted a bunch until her house was in a decent position.

I also got a new orange rose, orange tulip, and my first orange cosmos. Today was orange flower day it seems.


----------



## Melyora

My ninth random villager should plot today, but when I started my game (as a new character), Kitt had put her plot somewhere. Which was strange, cause my town is lacking a smug, so I assumed a smug would move in.
I reset to check, and there was Kitt again (on a perfect plot space XD) 

So I guess I picked her up from someone's void. But she's kinda cute, so I don't mind ^_^ 

Paid off my campsite (so hopefully I can pick up a smug there soon), breeded a purple rose =D (yay! all natural)


----------



## groovymayor

I plot reset for Maple's house today. She picked the spot where Goldie was, which is great. Lolly was also in the campsite after I set Maple's house! Lucky me got Lolly and Maple in a span of two days.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality started the perfect challenge yesterday.  Teddy was picked a nice spot.
The mayor finished cataloging all the furniture sets except for the creepy.   Next up missing flooring and one piece furniture.


----------



## vern

I finally managed to sort out my storage...
I didn't realize I had so much crap!

I also sorted out my "museum"... where I hoard unorderables XD


----------



## davroslek

I decided to reset my second town again! I just called it Grump and I wanna make it all penguins. <3

I just wish there was some way to move a villager from my first town to my second town without needing another 3DS. : (


----------



## Wildroses

Phineas came and gave me the Esteemed Villager Badge and the Pro Diver Badge. Oh joy only 800 more dives to go for gold 

Labelle was selling a Royal Crown so I kissed my savings goodbye for the sake of my catalogue.


----------



## IMakeBoys

Reset my second town last night and managed to catch 5 bees today. I've mastered bee catching apparently.  It took me months to catch a bee in my original town.


----------



## kuseiro

Screwed up where Stitches should be, but I'll figure things out. Finally have all of my dreamies in place and will get to work planning everything else out \o/


----------



## Wildroses

Succumbed to an attack of immaturity and set up my Mannekin Pis in front of my toilet.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I was able to adopt Merengue today thanks to Wei. Hope she plots her land tomorrow  I also won the bug-off tournament today at 1st place. Its my first event in town.


----------



## Wrathie83

Won the bug off and FINALLY caught a Gar .


----------



## Snowfell

I built the back room to my mayor's house, expanded it once, and finished decorating it. Also I stopped Pashmina from moving.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Merengue has put a plot on my town today. And I was able to adopt Muffy too. So im down looking for my last villager so Ill have 10.

I did make a lot of money through turnips today thanks to Cosgrove. I got the golden badge for turnips in one sitting. At least I dont have to toil and trouble those bugs in the tropical island.

I am now focusing gathering medals though. I think ill start buying the mermaid set.


----------



## kumajiru

Today, I finally got Kabuki's pic!! <|
I can't believe it, I'm so happy right now~
Also, I managed to pay off one of my rooms ^^ It took me a bit too long, but well...


----------



## Momonoki

today, among other things, i gained over 3 million bills while helping out other players, i visited the island for the first time in my new town, i upgraded my house again, i got the golden axe and i achieved the "swaggiest" look ever since i got the ladder shades.


----------



## dudeabides

Not much because I had to work, but I took some free ladder shades from Isabelle for the long day thing, and noticed a perfect pear on a tree on a random walk around with a villager named Jeremiah who wanted to see my place.  I'd thought I missed my chance at the beginning on that one.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality passed nailed the 1st fashion check and got a piece of Gracie Furniture.  The mayor received her gold catalog badge.  Player 2 received her Silver catalog badge.


----------



## misspiggy95

Last night, after a week of searching, I caught an arowana, 
now my last thing I need to catch this month is the Giant Death Spider (Tarantula)

They always come at me when i least expect it, not when I'm actually looking


----------



## Alley

I finally finished getting all the fossils for my museum today!  So now the 4 I find per day I can just straight sell and not have to worry about them.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Absolutely nothing. And I'm happy about that.


----------



## KHKirby

I cleaned out some of my locker and one of my museum exhibits, managed to get 2,000,000+ bells into my bank account, paid off my home loan and asked to expand my house again, got my friend 2 axes which she has been needing, and I got Whitney to move in as well! I'd say that's a pretty successful day. c:


----------



## Fruitcup

I furnished my house. 
I was able to fix all of my rooms a bit. I think I am done with my main room and that makes me so happy.


----------



## pepperini

I've traded a bit and I'm finally sprucing up the town [somewhat] so...I'm happy, I guess? I also wrote letters to most of my villagers. I still do a lot of basic dailies so I'm pretty boring.


----------



## kuseiro

I've managed to amass hundreds of regular flowers from my failed attempt at getting Stitches out >:'D. Won't need to buy a regular flower... _ever_.


----------



## Wildroses

Today I haven't done much, but yesterday Phineas came to give me the gold KK Slider badge and the gold Insect Encyclopedia badge.


----------



## brutalitea

I bought some stuff from another user, rearranged some furniture, sold some items, bought some items, gave Fuchsia a new greeting...

I wish Pekoe would request some PWPs... today Marshal requested one but it's not one I'm interested in installing.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I have finally adopted my last villager that is villager number 10 MARINA. Now that I have 10 I can now focus on getting set items and medals and landscaping


----------



## al-tirah

I have finally replaced the street lamp with a modern streetlight. Yay for my town! he he..


----------



## visibleghost

Well I was playing at 1 AM today and built the Archway Sculpture PWP so it's finished now... Then when I logged on later I??? I did the usual stuff??? I was playing for quite a while but I didn't really achive anything ;_;
I rearranged and moved some stuff on my upper level and Genji came over when I was in the middle of doing it, I sold a bunch of stuff, I'm only 1 joke away from having all jokes, I completely forgot to let Nana come over (she was going to come at 4:30 pm and it's 5:45 pm right now eh) and I fixed some stuff with a few trees.... I also went to the island and Club Tortimer... And then I visited a Dream Town.... 

I really didn't do a lot in my own town, I was just kinda walking around and now I feel kinda like I wasted a lot of time ;_;

edit: I forgot!!! I did some favours for my villagers, Flo sold me a scary painting (or something like that, it wasnt a fake at least) and then she told me that she's going to move out!!!


----------



## patriceflanders

changed all the azelea's into hydrangea's...


----------



## Justinb113

I'm still really new.  I caught a cherry salmon for Skye and paid off my second house loan (39,000 bells).  I'm about 4 days in so far so there's not all that much I can do.  Flo's house got built, and she still has all her stuff in boxes so tomorrow I guess I'll meet her properly.


----------



## Vizionari

Finished plot resetting for Savannah at last. Also beat Ruby for the top spot in the Fishing Tourney for now (I'm still behind on time =_=)


----------



## Wrathie83

Planted some flowers, some hydrangeas, finally got off my tushie and added a cutout board to my town .


----------



## Sartigy

Planted my new sweet olive bushes along with new orange trees. However, I have a question. Can Orange tulips paired only with orange tulips make more orange tulips? I always seem to get every other color except orange.


----------



## starcharmer

It rained for the very first time in kasama today! 

Within less than one hour of it raining I actually caught a coelacanth!!!!! Took way less time here than in acpg geez.

Also Wolfgang finally, *finally* suggested the wooden bridge! 
He only had to suggest seven pwps, of which 6 of them were cranky given ones and a random stone tablet, haha.
Hopefully it'll look good where I want to place it.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I saw the elusive red train!!!!!  but when I tried to take a pic I deleted a tile instead in my excitement....don't ask


----------



## CreakySilver

Planted a LOT of perfect pear trees. And accidentally erased the paths and painstakingly put them down again several times.


----------



## pepperini

Today, I ended up going beetle hunting for the first time in forever; I also ordered and rearranged some furniture, which was cool.


----------



## Nizzy

nothing yet my ds is died and i been on here instead of charging, but when i played this morning it was raining again and i decided to put a dress on smh and i missed up my hair when went to the salon i got a dude short cut instead of the girls


----------



## charmi

Today I went to work 

that's it though lel


----------



## kuseiro

My town is literally all flowers now. Stitches hasn't gone anywhere; I managed to upgrade my house by a ton, got Super T&T, and then got the Cafe PWP. 


//screaming into the distance about Stitches//


----------



## natakazam

Got my last dreamie for ACNL! Finally done with cycling out villagers. 

However, plot resetting since last night and this is the closest I've gotten...you know it's not going so well when this is close.


----------



## Justinb113

Big day today!  Got my first house size upgrade, and the permit to start doing things around town.

Ordered the campsite and paid it off so it should be there tomorrow.

Fished 98k's worth of fish from the sea (ugh) and paid my new loan, so i should get another house upgrade tomorrow.

Met Tortimer and he will open trips to some island tomorrow.

Met some camel who gave me a really nice carpet but really ugly wallpaper.

Got to know Flo a bit.  I think she might grow on me.


----------



## Wrathie83

Well today was Tammy's birthday (which is cool because in RL it would've been my Nanna's 92nd birthday too), also i officially opened this little beauty:


----------



## Gaby

Finally had Amelia move out! She was always so nice but I never liked her much. Had perfect town status and got some more jacob's ladders appear! Built a zen bell too.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I made my first dream town! Finally. @n@ The code is in my signature if anyone would like to visit. ^-^


----------



## Dunquixote

I was supposed to visit Gaston at his house at 3:00 PM EST...but...I fell asleep... lol.



ATheBuoy42 said:


> I made my first dream town! Finally. @n@ The code is in my signature if anyone would like to visit. ^-^



Congratulations! :]  I'll try to remember to visit it later .  Right now I'm trying to move flowers to the beach and start chopping down some trees so I can start redoing my landscape. (such a pain T_T)


----------



## estypest

I was ridiculously happy when I managed to move over a voided Marshal into my second town. He had snuck out of my main town (took advantage of my on/off gaming whilst on a week holiday pff) and I visited my second town in the hope that he would move out of the void. Woop! Will ignore the fact that he moved in front of the village hall however ..


----------



## terrycko

Today I did some trades and paid off a home loan! Now I can finally get a second floor.


----------



## Emii-Chan

I paid my first home loan and got my tent upgraded to house xD


----------



## Nizzy

today i just sold stitches a ore for 2000 bells and now im going to get my hair done at shampoodles


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Paula to leave; she's leaving the 28th. :]  I'm just a little annoyed right now because Kiki put two of her items in Re-Tail (one which I just gave back to her when she asked me for furniture); I wanted her house to stay "original."  Then again, I think she could do a much better job at decorating her house. I'm not sure what I'd want her to put in her house though.


----------



## MidnightCthulhu

The Nooklings store upgraded, a PWP is done, and NATE FINALLY DECIDED TO MOVE OUT YESSSS. All those times I've whacked him with my bug net finally payed off! :'D


----------



## Espurr

Today, I finally got rid of Samson, and traded Moe for Lolly.  It was a decent trade in my opinion.

I also finally found a random four-leaf clover.  I tell ya, the Beautiful ordinance really doesn't help with that.


----------



## gravyplz

Yuka is finally gone, giving me one free spot for a villager!, my next sneaky plan is to get rid of apple and canberra *evil laughs*


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Today, I finished the landscaping around Stitches house. Then I moved out awful Rodney, leaving the last dreamie space open for Molly <3 Now I'm very happy!


----------



## Snowfell

Expanded and worked on my mayor's bedroom, told Marcel not to leave.


----------



## Fandabidozi

Invited Mitzie to move in. So, tomorrow I'll be plot resetting.
Fingers crossed it goes better than it did with Paula, Cesar and Genji


----------



## Mick

*So many things happened that I decided that I'll use pictures just for this once.






This morning, I awoke from the blue bed! I finally gave in yesterday, and replaced my other bed to complete the blue set in that room. It looks... Okay, with the wood dark blue and the starry tee as the pattern.





But then the rain came. OH GOSH THE RAIN. My second character got lucky and unlocked the QR machine just in time for the rain day. (It looks less green in-game for some reason, I think I screenied during a flash)





But after rain comes sun, and Leif finally gave me the golden shovel. Fifty fertilizers is a LOT.





Scratch that, after rain comes more rain, golden shovel or not. And you know what you can catch after 4pm, when it rains? That's right. Coelacanth! 

I do admit, I only caught it because Antonio asked for it. Anything for my widdle buddybonks. ♥













COULD IT BE!?





OMG YESSS





You know it dude!*


----------



## Justinb113

Today I met my new neighbour Olaf...  I'm not really impressed sadly, but we'll see.

I got a second bridge planned and funded and it should be here tomorrow!

I opened up the island and went there for a little bit.  Got a whole new load of fish and bugs for my museum and some sea creatures too. 

First day I didn't pay off or partly pay off the house loan so that will be my aim for tomorrow.  My turnip prices went up to 200 or so too, and I have 20 so I'll see what they're like tomorrow


----------



## SugarPeachy

Today I adopted Muffy, did some landscaping and did a few errands for my villagers ^^ apart from getting Muffy it was a pretty quiet day. After this though, I'm going to head to the island to earn some more bells to fund the lighthouse!


----------



## Wrathie83

Planted a couple of flowers, wrote letters, caught a rainbow stag for Genji (tight sod still has not given me his pic), fished some coelacanth which in turn helped pay off my loan, whoop whoop! .


----------



## starcharmer

Today had a *lot* going on, my goodness.

Had my first move-out which was Rory who was one of my original five. I may have cried a little. ;_;
Thankfully I found someone who wanted him and they were very kind so I know he's going to a good home. 

I TTed for the first time to grow back the grass and it was super effective! Still had messy hair even though I have the beautiful town ordinance? No big deal though just heard it's still neat when time passes.

I also managed to get Pashmina, one of my dreamies, to move to my town! 
Did the new-character + tt a couple days to make sure she was coming and like most of my villagers, she likes the right side of my map. It is so cramped! Please move to the left there's plenty of space guys!

And I put some bushes around my cafe so I could see if I can put a border around it and I can! I just have to wait for Rodney to get his gross self out so I put more bushes and trees.


----------



## MissEva

Well, I turned on my game for the first time in a year! I was terrified to visit my town because _what if one of my beloved villagers moved?_ As it turns out, only one villager - who I didn't particularly care for - moved. 

I dug up fossils and approximately 23425 'oids. Thankfully Beautiful Town meant I had only a handful of weeds to pick! I also spent some time moving flowers that my villagers thoughtlessly placed in the wrong areas hahaha. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Gaby

Got a golden axe and adopted Skye~ she's adorable!


----------



## Lucaboo

I fixed my path and organised my trees. Whoop!


----------



## Opal

Expanded all four houses, got wish List items and p,anted bushes, woooo!


----------



## Fandabidozi

Mitzy moved in, with under an hour of plot setting 
Two down, eight to go!


----------



## Mo6372

I finished decorating my house and expanding it! Now I need to go on a hunt for a cute villager and some hybrids, plus get villagers to suggest pwps


----------



## Melyora

Got three villagers visiting my house when I just talked to them. So Kitt, Ankha and Fang have all been inside now.
Done some gardening, town is coming along nicely! Chopping trees, planting new ones, planting bushes and watered all my flowers.
Kicks opened today and I bought a pair of rainboots ^_^
Yesterday Kitt requested the Flower Bed and today I put it in a nice spot. Donated 10K Bells, hopefully I'll finish it soon.
Heard rumors from both Marshal and Fang that Cesar is thinking of leaving, so when he pinged me I ran like the wind. This gorilla can find a new town to go to.
Biskit requested a perfect fruit so I got him a perfect cherry (pears are my native) and he was so happy with it ^^


That's most of what I did today.


----------



## Dunquixote

I killed a lot of my favorite hybrids just now from TTing to get rid of Paula faster ><


----------



## Wrathie83

Went over house renovation details with old nooky boy, then coaxed Caroline to move in (after the little madam beat me at Rock,paper, scissors and took my town view paper grrrrrr). Then sent mail, catalogued stuff, completed a dinosaur (just got one more to go), then played hide and seek on a island tour .


----------



## Justinb113

A plot opened for Truffles and Filbert moved into the campsite and agreed to move in.

Skye suggested the Fairy-Tale clock and I funded it.

Played on the island and paid off some of the house loan.


----------



## stitchmaker

It was quiet in all of my towns so I worked on the host badge for the mayor.  Go 22 visits down and than quit.
Sent my 2nd player and Town Reality mayor to K.K. Slider concerts.  Listened to 30 songs and had to quit.  Town Reality mayor received her silver K.K. Slider badge when she returned.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got one of my dreamies today :]; it cost me all of my TBT but it was worth it! :]


----------



## starcharmer

I did the ceremony for the wooden bridge first thing today! I wish it would look even with everything but I'll live!
It's in the center of town which is where I needed it the most.

Unexpectedly got a real house plot for Pashmina today????? I was expecting it to appear tomorrow actually and it's... kind of... in a really awkward spot. It's really close to Re-Tail and if her house was literally two spaces to the right it would be perfect. :C
I'll do my best to make it work! I can't do the whole intense business of cycling and trying to get her back haha.

At least she moved to the left side of my map? Hopefully when I have a space for Vesta in the future, they can be neighbors so she doesn't live alone. 

Somehow made about 100k+ (I don't remember the exact amount) fishing on the island in a short amount of time during the day? Surprisingly I barely caught any sea bass today so that's probably why.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Got Flurry's house in a decent spot. She killed a few perfect cherry trees in my orchard, but I have so many over there, it doesn't really matter much. 
And after over a year of having my town, I finally broke down and made a bunch of new characters, got their fortunes told, and deleted them to get Katrina to suggest her store. It _only_ took an hour...  I got the project started and paid for all of it, so tomorrow I'll finally have a completed main street!


----------



## Gaby

Completed my bamboo forest with the zen pwps and hot spring... and also finally I got an idea as to what to do with the southern part of my town which looks like yellow bench barf. Plot reset Skye's house! Get to meet her tomorrow ^^


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Rosie wanted t move out today.. my first move out in my game.... And I said no. I wanted Bubbles to Move out so why you Rosie?

I started making my paths...  Now I can see my town slowly becoming beautiful..

I got my dream address today... visit me but im still new.


----------



## Skyberry924

I replaced one of my cobblestone bridges with a fairy tale one


----------



## Libra

After plot-resetting for several hours, a plot for Olivia showed up and it was in a good spot, so I decided to go ahead and save my game. I've never had her before and I already have a snooty villager, but I kinda like how she looks and I don't have a cat yet (I was kinda secretly hoping for Lolly, but oh well). Tomorrow I'm going to talk to all my villagers and find out how upset or angry they are with me since I haven't played in a long time. I'm also going to try and make a villager leave that I got from someone's void. And then also hopefully finally decide whether I want the cafe or the campsite or both, and where to put them. There isn't a lot to see yet in my town (I hadn't worked that much on it yet), but I like what I have so far so I hope to be able to work with it and continue.


----------



## dudeabides

I tried to let one of my villagers (Bruce the deer) move but letting him made him say I looked too happy or something by that so he's gonna stay.  I also laid down some better (imo) paths along where my older one I grew tired of was.


----------



## crystalmilktea

Actually started keeping track of my cataloguing progress today... ahh so many things left.
Finally caught a Coelacanth though! 
Soleil also pinged to tell me she's moving, so looking forward to that to see who comes next!


----------



## starcharmer

Bunch of little firsts today!

I found four of my villagers in the musem today! Most I've ever found was three. 
But my current villager amount is 10? And when I found three it was always at 9 so maybe that has something to do with it.
Celia was in the insect exhibit while Patty, Rudy, and Pashmina were all in the aquarium! 
I've talked with Celia in that same exhibit before so there wasn't any new dialogue everyone else I've gotten new dialogue with though!
(They were all super cute. c: )

Saw Phineas sitting at the cafe for the first time! It's so nice seeing everyone relax here I have no idea why.
I also worked at the cafe a little later and my only out of towner today was Bam.
Got my first Brewstoid too! 

And I got the pyramid pwp suggested to me by *retching sounds*. Hopefully someday really soon he'll say he's moving.

I managed to also get Only Me from T.I.Y (what does that even stand for?????) and K.K. Stroll today.


----------



## Wildroses

Just gave Cyrus a whole bunch of things to be refurbished, harvested fruit and welcomed Kitty to town. Also gave Sprinkle a music box to replace a shirt, upon which she gave me the last of the green series I had uncatalogued, bless her.


----------



## Bjork

Reset my town today after about two years, which was hard but worth it. I got two of my dream neighbors (Mint and Dizzy)!!!

and also lolly who is one of my favorites and adorable


----------



## kuseiro

Got Fang out of one town, moved him to my other town and he plotted PERFECTLY with not too much effort. Also plotted Bam, Whitney, Beau, Erik, Marshal, and Cheri 8D...

now to kick some villagers out and transfer Stitches <______<


----------



## terrycko

Hazel's moving out! I'm kind of glad, I've been wanting someone to move out ever since my 10th villager slot was filled by one of my sister's villagers. She moves out on the 3rd.


----------



## louise23

not much started a new town so just getting started


----------



## starcharmer

Stopped Wolfgang from moving out of town holy crap! Olivia was the one who told me he was thinking about it bless her. 
Almost got a heart attack from hearing that geez...

Finally got the last fossil to the Spinosaurus and the T-rex after weeks of repeat fossils! 
I think I'm just two away from finishing this part of the museum and then I can just give the rest away phew~

And I also got K.K. Ragtime from the shop today ♪~♫


----------



## Akimari

Made over 300,000 bells from turning in my beetles/sharks.
Finally got my hands on a snail as well. That's +1 for my encyclopedia and museum!


----------



## Chunkybunneh

I never accomplish much... I just enjoy shopping in the stores and then trying figure out how I want to design my town but it makes my head hurt so I end up just going beetle hunting haha xD


----------



## brutalitea

Plot reset for my 10th villager, chopped a few things down, planted a few things, bought a few things. Redd was in town but he didn't have anything interesting.


----------



## dewilacie

Achieved Perfect Town for 15 days, and got golden watering can~


----------



## Lunar Dust

Today I rearranged a bit of path and planted some extra roses and beach trees! I think it'll look nice when the trees grow.


----------



## Hedge

Gracie visited for the fourth time & I passed her examination, so now just got to wait for Emporium to be built.


----------



## The221Believer

Snake finally requested the Instrument Shelter, so I built the first one ASAP. Cleaned up my flowerbeds a little, accidentally destroyed a Jacob's Ladder (^^, received Lolly's farewell letter, and gave Freya yet more ice furniture.


----------



## Gaby

I forgot to post about it yesterday but I got a golden watering can from Isabelle! Didn't think I would ever get perfect town status let alone make it last this long xD
--
Today I finished collecting all of the emotions from Shrunk and received his jacket. I also opened up the QR machine for a secondary character and was able to put up paths in the bamboo forest, thus finishing up that section of my town!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality got golden watering cans, pass Gracie 3rd check and the mayor finished her joke book.

Player 2 in Town Victoria completed her bug collection with a scorpion catch.  First one of the season.


----------



## Elo

Today/super late last night, I finished working on organizing my hybrids on my beach, and planted a few gardens for villagers. Walker got orange/blue roses, Fauna got pink roses/white tulips, and Bam got blue/white pansies. I'm also working on updating my catchables checklist for all the new things I can catch this month.


----------



## starcharmer

Past few days I've grown a few pink and orange lilies (intentionally the first few were accidents by villagers?) and gotten the fairytale clock and fairytale streetlight suggested by sweet little Celia. 

And today I stopped Henry from moving and he also suggested the chair sculpture a little while later. Thanks bud. 
Since I've gotten a lot of first time mover pings lately hopefully this means Rodney will finally move soon ugh.

Also caught 5? cicadas today and promptly donated them to the museum. The info for the cicada shell sounds morbid brrr...


----------



## Bjork

paid off the second home loan and the campsite pwp!! looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Akimari

Successfully grew some hybrids~ I got another purple rose, white carnation, and black lily. It's a start at least.

Also finally chopped down all my misplaced trees and replaced them with specific fruits, spots, etc. 

Found a decent spot to put my flower clock after my initial idea of where to put it was rejected. "Too close to this, too close to that." Whateverrrrrrrrrrrrr. >_>


----------



## Wildroses

I got the gold refurbishment badge. No more refurbishing. I also discovered Mira fast asleep on one of my stumps I haven't gotten around to digging up, elevating her from: "Stupid rabbit I want gone after accidently invited from the campsite" to "Cutie pie I may keep a bit longer".


----------



## badcrumbs

I hadn't played my main town in a couple weeks and after I got back on speaking terms with everyone, Flurry FINALLY requested the flower arch. I've been wanting that PWP since I started that town (just over a year ago), so I was freaking ELATED. Now I just need to figure out where to put one! Or two. Or three.


----------



## shannenenen

I'm gonna start posting in here more, primarily for the bells I can get but also because I'm really, really excited about my town <3

I covered my town with paths and fountains over the past week or so to start determining where I want to put villager houses. And yesterday, I got my first dreamie- Fauna! I had to scramble to get the 8M I needed to buy out in an auction, but I managed. I plot reset for 3 hours before I put her down. After 40 attempts, she _still_ wasn't where I wanted her, but she was close enough, so I altered my path plans a bit and let her move in.


----------



## The221Believer

This is a small thing, but eh. 

I FINALLY GOT BLACK FORMAL PANTS IN ABLE'S. Jim Moriarty and his various representations no longer need to run around Baker trouserless. 

...Thank God. It was starting to get silly. He's been in boxers for the better part of a year.


----------



## Auri1898

I started working toward my first public works project, got an idea of how I want my town to look and started working on it.


----------



## axo

I reset and made a horror town


----------



## Chris

Gave my mayor a complete makeover 
Changed the QR code for my paths and re-did quite lot of the layout
Planted around 15 fruit trees
Invited Fang to move in from the campsite
Gave Lobo medicine


----------



## dragonair

i'VE DONE NOTHING I'VE JUST BEEN CYCLING FOR HOURS AND HOURS [SOBS]


----------



## stitchmaker

11th and final player caught her scorpion.  Also got a bonus tarantula.
Sent one of my towns to the dream suite so I could put the flowers and plant a few trees in the right spot.
So happy it's over.


----------



## Vizionari

Did a whole bunch of landscaping, which was cutting down and replanting cherry blossom trees, also ordered a bunch of clothing items and wrapping paper for presents. Getting ready for big dream update with the cherry blossom festival (I'm behind, I know )


----------



## duckvely

finally started laying down paths today


----------



## Plum Pudding

I finally got the PWP suggestion for the wooden bridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elo

Caught the last two 'day' bugs I need for now, so I'm hunting 'night' bugs tonight (bring it on, scorpion!). Still on the hunt for my June/July fish though. I'm starting to think I'm never going to get the Gar/Birchir/Arapima. u.u


----------



## pepperini

i did a fair bit of landscaping and my town is almost starting to look halfway decent!!! wrote everyone some nice letters and planted orange roses around the cafe. thought about building the police station, but was lazy--at least all the random items i have lying about town are finally organized in storage. all in all a very productive day. though, i wish that soliel would finally move out--


----------



## Momo15

I got Merengue to come to my town from the campsite, since Tammy moved without notice. I also cleaned out the mail in my pockets because I needed a few extra bells without withdrawing from the ABD.


----------



## Aoki

Finally got my 10th villager moved in and set up !
I've been getting a lot of saplings + mushrooms + other gardening stuff ready to finally start remaking my town.
After today, I hope I can start laying down paths n such. I rly would love to get my town dream address ready haha


----------



## Wildroses

Straightened up my house, caught the Horseshoe crab for the museum, and did some beetle farming. I am now 4% of the way to the billionaire badge.


----------



## Cirice

I customized all the furnitures of my regal set, I added some perfect pears's trees.


----------



## sour

I got a Rafflesia because I have so much junk lying around and I chopped all my trees. Awesome ((((


On a happier note, managed to pay of the 498k credit, go me


----------



## Tessie

Diana was camping and got her to move in


----------



## Cirice

Tessie said:


> Diana was camping and got her to move in



Lucky ! ?^?


----------



## Lunar Dust

Picked all the fruit off my trees and saved them in my storage! Also dumped Katie off and donated a painting to the museum. Somewhat productive at least.


----------



## Sanaki

Nothing yet because I've been plotting Skye for about 13 hours. :c


----------



## The221Believer

Built a police station! I found a perfect spot for one now Puck is gone. Baker needed that particular PWP badly, haha. 

Updated my DA in a meteor shower, now going to give campsite resetting for Drago or Diana a try. It netted me Tia, I could get lucky again ~


----------



## Muyho

I discovered a blue pansy, haha. it got me excited


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Victoria put the missing pathway back and placed the clover I forgot about.
Went on an island tour to pick up some missing regular flowers.  During tarantula and scorpion season all my regular flowers went to my new town.  Plant those and the town is back once all the shrubs grow.


----------



## Elo

I've caught a few things I don't have for the museum - although they're not what I was expecting since some 3DS repair reset my system clock and therefore my AC: NL time and date, but at least all the TTing I'm going to need to do will help me finish my museum all that much faster!


----------



## Dunquixote

For the longest time I thought Punchy was my best friend, come to find out recently that the only picture I had was the one he gave me on April's Fools Day.  Today, however, I finally got his picture (so I replaced the one I got from April's Fools Day ^.^). :]


----------



## starcharmer

Today was *very* eventful!

kasama had its first sick villager and it was Patty. The poor dear was shivering, sneezing and blue. Very sad to see this normally cute upbeat cow like this. :C 
I gave her medicine and will do so again tomorrow since from what I heard their colds last awhile?
I actually got her picture today in the mail!!!!!  It was a pleasant surprise gift for hanging out a bunch between her house and mine lately and the letter her pic was attached to was very sweet. It also made sense personality-wise because she said something about how this new thing would be a great addition to my neat house and voila~! Her pic! I'm so happy!  Very odd that she's sick and this happened side by side. She was feeling down about the constant rain lately so maybe that's why she got sick. Hope she feels better soon. :C

I also did my first signature searching for Agnes! However a few things came up during like some irl errands and a couple scheduled hangouts with Rudy and Olivia both of which I was almost late for! I ran to meet up with the former and I killed some flowers but none were hybrids and I made it *just* in time so while that was very exhilarating I don't want to ever do that again haha! Getting Agnes' signatures took a strangely amount of time for some reason. I managed to find four villagers to get signatures before stuff happened but finding another two took awhile because I couldn't seem to find anyone. My first signer was Puddles though which was very exciting because I love her she was in my gamecube town at one point and it was awesome seeing her again.  After I got the signatures I got Agnes' pic!!!!! So *two* pics in one day! Both first timers and from villagers I love! So that was really cool! 

It's been enough days going to the cafe that I can now work there on my alt character too! So I did two shifts and I got regulars on my mayor but all out-of-towners on my alt? Maybe because I haven't talked to any of my villagers since I don't really know what to do with this character yet. Any the random patrons were Chow, Rolf! He was in an old alt gamecube town once so this makes another slight reunion between old villagers and another one with Buck.

I also donated an ancient statue and a killifish to the museum. Phew!


----------



## Akimari

Created the brand new town of Collet. Did mayor duties, brought all my stuff in. Not much, but in a way it was a lot for me since I had a lot of bells and gyroids to transfer.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I finally got all my dreamies for my 2nd town! Now I can decorate it.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I actually started my town just  recently like 3 days ago i guess.. I found some nice people who gave me Roses. 2 nice people. I got so many flowers that today I watered all of them. Hope they make hybrids tomorrow


----------



## K_is_For_KitKat

Today, I cleaned up a bit in my house. Then I put some stuff out in the giveaway pile next to the train station. Started on my custom path leading from the train station to my house. Catching and selling stuff in re-tail to get the funds for the Water Well I decided to build because of "it looks neat" Also waiting for peeps to add me! Come hither...I don't bite..Domo might, I don't


----------



## stitchmaker

The mayor in Town Reality gave Fauna a Gracie low table and received her picture.  The table was won during a fashion check.
Player 3 picked up 30 million bells from turnip and perfect fruit sells from my other town.   30 million more for the ABM.

Harvest two towns perfect fruit trees.  Filled a locker in each town with perfect fruit.


----------



## Akimari

Brought all my hybrids from the beach and put them around my plaza!
Completed my second cobblestone bridge and set up + funded my final one. 
Brought in quite a few new fossils, bugs, and fish to my museum. 
Went to the island today! Club Tortimer was available so I quickly did my only 4 available tours again and again 'till I earned my 50 medals to unlock it. 
Found out a new villager is moving in... out of all 300+ villagers that I could possibly have, I get Baabara, a villager that I had in my old town who I kicked out without much remorse. Seriously game? What kind of luck is this?


----------



## gravyplz

My cafe just finnished being build, and i decided to plant flowers all around it ^.^  Im tinking of getting a randomised haircut but i jsut know ill hate it haha


----------



## Elation

I cut down ALL the trees in my town which means I'm ready for putting down my paths! Also I made Marshal move in today


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got Erik's picture in the mail.  This is only the second time I got a villager's picture in the mail aside from April Fool's Day and when a villager moved.


----------



## The221Believer

Moved in Muffy and gave her a new bed, since her original bed was missing. Stuck, of course, with her basic Rococo theme: it fits her. Maybe at some point I'll give her a customised black/purple set. 

Julian's birthday happened again because of a TT mistake (nothing like setting yourself to the first of a month at the end of that month). Irritatingly, he replaced another item of princess furniture with his gift. I swear I spend more on his house than on mine at this point.

And I updated Baker's DA again, since Muffy is here now and I had to change some paths due to failing at plot resetting. :< Plus, meteor shower!


----------



## Lunar Dust

Well, an unfortunate streetpass meant that Poncho has taken my 10th spot that I was reserving for a dreamie, and he's planted his house directly on the top of my paths. So I've spent the day so far building around him and cursing at his plot. 

At least there aren't any campers that I've wanted to take in!


----------



## starcharmer

Grew a purple tulip and a purple pansy myself finally! Also a random blue violet I didn't try for haha.

*And I finally got the golden axe ahhhhh!* Can't wait to cut down so many trees!!!!!! C:<

Worked at the cafe on both characters and the out-of-towners of the day were Mallary, Lucky (he's cute wow!), Peewee, Derwin and Naomi (she looks so cool). Also got the coffeemaker on my alt which was nice.

Finally finished the styracasaurus display today! I think that means I just have a fossil or two left then I'm completely done with that part of the museum!!!!! Whoo!

And I also made a few hundred k off the island and got The K Funk and K.K. Island today.


----------



## starcharmer

The first thing I did when I played today was deny Celia's request to move out... I'm not ready to say goodbye yet if ever. ;_;

On a brighter note...
*I got my last Brewstoid today!!!!!* So iirc I think this means I have all the cafe items! I'm so happy! 
Also Pashmina came over to hangout for the first time! I think she's the second person so far to notice the tea set aside from Rudy~


----------



## The221Believer

Moved in Whitney from the campsite. She won't be a forever villager--she's replacing Marshal, in fact--but I'm sure I can find someone who has her as a dreamie when her time comes. 

(that sounds weirdly like she's going to die, oops)

I also got signatures for Muffy about a town defence fund. What are we defending Baker from? God only knows. Jim is probably plotting something villainous.


----------



## Wildroses

Something happened that I never thought would ever happen to me. 

I got a streetpass. 

It was full of plants, musical instruments, DC orderables and spotlight items, to the point I suspect the person was trying to be helpful to random streetpassers. 

I feel bad for having a house full of unorderables and custom furniture now.

EDIT: Oh, and I also discovered that you have a limit of 5 daily to order from streetpass houses. Mr Lead Pipe and I would like to talk to whoever at Nintendo thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

I started setting down my paths today as I recently resetted! I only have 1 dream villager right now who moved in an awkward spot so I may not keep her forever (Diana) but hopefully with the use of plot reset I can get others to move in nicely.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got the PWP suggestion to renovate my train station.  .  I wasn't even trying to get it on purpose, though I was starting to wonder--now that I know that the train stations have a renovation project, if I was ever going to meet the requirements even though I've been trading quite a bit. :]

I'm also pretty close to finally getting rid of all of the overstock items I had in my trade storage character's wardrobe .


----------



## misspiggy95

Today I accomplished getting miss Diana to request the Statue fountain!
Now I may put one on each side of my town hall finally


----------



## kuseiro

Got help in cleaning up one of my towns and am currently setting up my path/gardening mules + Q+ notwithouttroublethobutayy


----------



## absolutelylawless

I finally got another PWP suggested - the solar panel. Sighhh. Looks like I'll just keep trying for the ones I need.
I also worked quite a bit on my campground and plaza area! I'm happy with the progress of planting my saved sweet olive starts and saplings. Flowers are hopefully gonna come soon.


----------



## Gaby

Got Shrunk's jacket and finished getting all my emotions~ Sad I haven't gotten the PWP I need though... these darn uchi villagers!!


----------



## The221Believer

absolutelylawless said:


> I finally got another PWP suggested - the solar panel. Sighhh. Looks like I'll just keep trying for the ones I need.
> I also worked quite a bit on my campground and plaza area! I'm happy with the progress of planting my saved sweet olive starts and saplings. Flowers are hopefully gonna come soon.



At least you don't have as many possible PWPs to receive, so you're more likely to get what you want. 

I haven't done anything because Marshal's in boxes and I'm trying to sell him. Whitney's just built her house where Lobo used to live, though.


----------



## Akimari

Placed down my pathing for the top half of my map and the park section in the bottom half. Got Frobert in boxes since she moved RIGHT in front of my bridge and where one of my paths in the bottom half was supposed to go. She's ugly anyways.


----------



## Ghostly

I put a lot of trees around my town. Now that Nan left because I think she doesn't belong there which is sad, I might look for Rosie from the campsite right now.


----------



## pepperini

mostly just gardening and playing island tours to get medals! ; Q ;


----------



## Sanaki

got a big section of my map decorated with bamboo and pwps and flowers. Planning to finish the first half tomorrow.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I sold thousands of bells worth of flowers just cleaning up my town. My town was absolutely covered in flowers that were nowhere near organized. Now my town is pretty organized and ready to breed hybrids like no other. I've also demolished some PWPs to make room for hopefully better ones! I've just been reorganizing and cleaning my town for hours and it's actually getting better!


----------



## starcharmer

I completed my joke book today and Shrunk's jacket!!!!!  
Finally I don't have to wait on getting emotions anymore because now they are all there. >:3c

Also got the siphon today and the epresso thing yesterday from the cafe on my alt.
The out-of-towners of the day were Mac, Cousteau (he's so cute!) and Freya (she's really pretty wow?).

And Patty is finally well again and back to her chipper self! She gave me a robo bed as thanks for giving her medicine. Aww~
Also Celia suggested the garbage can? I thought I already had that but that's fine. The way she told me about it was hilarious though! Something about hearing or reading about a legendary garbage can haha. How precious~


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Fauna plotted her land today. I thought I lost her because she was in my campsite 2 days ago. now i will wait for my 10th villager.


----------



## Melyora

SeraphicOrder said:


> Fauna plotted her land today. I thought I lost her because she was in my campsite 2 days ago. now i will wait for my 10th villager.



That's perfectly normal =) Campers don't move in the day after you've invited them because they have to go 'back to their original town', pack their houses and move to your town. So it usual that they only move in 2 (or sometimes 3) days after you've invited them into your town.

Congratz with Fauna! She's a real cutie!


----------



## louise23

i stopping tia from moving out


----------



## creamyy

I am now no longer living in a tent, considering I reset yesterday.


----------



## katronsensei

I have not acccomplished anything in several months. I have not played it in a while, and now I am so scared to turn it on. ;-; I don't want people gone. Why do I do this to myself rofl


----------



## KymPerson

Today, I set up and funded a face-cutout standee. Don't know what it's gonna look like. I'll ask my friends to help figure that out.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I plotted Bonnie into her new home in Bunifrey and then Rizzo pinged me to move! I was sooo happy! And to make my night even better, someone sold me Francine so now I only need Gaston to complete my all-bunny tribute town.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

My museum is finally complete! I stupidly gave a piece of art I _thought_ I already had--but didn't--to my secondary town over a year ago and today I finally caved and bought it. And now it's done! Hooray!!!


----------



## Valliecat

I completed the last three fashion checks by TTing back and forth a day, so now I will have the T&T Emporium soon.


----------



## Plum Pudding

My  mayor learnt the Funk Shuffle!!!!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I finally got the Gold Medalist badge from Phineas. Such a relief to get that one out of the way.


----------



## Ghostly

Due to being annoyed of jocks, my least favorite personalities (except Ribbot whom I shouldn't let him leave sadly), I let Pierce leave. So upon finding the 10th villager from the Campsite, I found Anhka again! Ever since I reject her moving into my town before, I decided to let her move into my town after a game of Rock Paper Scissor. Yep that is my accomplishment today.


----------



## starcharmer

First thing that happened today when I loaded up my mayor was Agnes running up to me to suggest the picnic blanket. Ahhhhh! I'm so glad! That's one of my favorites! 

Today proved that my cats are gossips. This time it was Rudy who told me Wolfgang was thinking of moving so I stopped him. Again. God this cranky. :'( I sent him and a few other people some letters at the end of the day.

Oh! I also got the Insect Encyclopedia badge today! And Henry sold me a legit painting - the wistful painting. B)


----------



## Akimari

Filled up one side of my home with pink and white cosmos. Now I just gotta grab more white ones from the island and breed more pink ones to fill up the other side.
Got some more landscaping done with my cedar trees. Also created a new character to be a pattern slave so I can add in more cool stuff to my town.
T&T Mart is upgrading today too, finally to the T.I.Y!


----------



## louise23

i put the bells that i got from a giveaway into the bank


----------



## Chunkybunneh

I mostly talked to my villagers today. Julian asked for a furniture piece so i brought him a nice vintage phone because he's classy and and deserves classy furniture > and Ozzie was craving some fruit so i picked him the juiciest and most perfect cherry because he's a  cutie patootie koala.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I celebrated in my town today the birthday of the electrifying cranky, Static. I gave him an AMP which is the perfect gift for him according to Thonky. I was surprised I had one strewn around and thank God for that.

I also ordered a bunch of roses hybrids... hehe


----------



## nami26

nothing...absolutely nothing...


----------



## creamyy

I got 100% approval rating and caught a scorpion and donated it to the museum.


----------



## louise23

Went to the island trying to get a hammer


----------



## Gaby

I passed my first Fashion Check! And got a Gracie bed out of it ^^/


----------



## Ghostly

I street-passed a couple of people when I went somewhere that has a alot of people around walking.


----------



## Alien

Ankha moved into my town yesterday, and today Fang is at my campsite (and moving in also in two days), I'm so excited!


----------



## mitzi_crossing

I paid off my 3rd brick bridge today!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

I dug up some unnecessary flowers, talked to my villlagers.

I still haven't forced Quillson out. That's my main goal.


----------



## dudeabides

I went to the island trying to get a giant trevally for the 3rd time i can remember and only came up with tons of sea basses before.  But today one came up after only one sea bass catch.  'It belongs in a museum!' Indy would say.


----------



## louise23

i was fishing today to try and get a Dorado for lolly it took me 5 hours to get one


----------



## Alvina

I planted flowers around my paths and I am buying bushes to plant around my playground. Also, I gave Lobo to someone who really wanted him..I'd consider today an accomplished day.


----------



## Squidward

Just the usual, absolutely nothing.


----------



## dudeabides

I got a pic from Pango just for taking her a delivery from one of the squirrel villagers.  Last time that I thought I'd get one was when Sparro asked me for a perfect fruit, I brought him one and got an LED display and the next time he asked and I gave him a perfect pear he gave me a lucky cat.  What should I say next time 'no' or '3rd times the charm'?


----------



## lamblamp

Planted a lot of trees and caught some bugs on the island.


----------



## Barbara

The bridge (also my first pwp) I started yesterday was finished today, now I can navigate _much_ easier in my town. I was also able to go to the island for the first time and discovered some new hybrids had grown.


----------



## Akimari

Finished my hours of time traveling and unlocked the sewing machine on my second pattern mule character.


----------



## sunny-val

Today I've been placing TONS of flowers and organizing my town! Finished laying my path down last night and it's looking really good!! I'm still trying to get more pink and white flowers today though I hope I can make a lot of progress by the end of the day!


----------



## Sdj4148

I made an exhibit in my museum of all my firsts/fortune cookie/holiday items!


----------



## kittypurr

I finished another room in my alts house ^_^
time to start the next one!


----------



## Ichigo.

Finally got all 10 villagers so I'm setting down more paths. I paid off some of the home expansion loan after doing a tbt trade, completed a PWP, and found another special tree stump (crazy redd's logo)! too bad it's in the middle of my path. I'll keep it anyway.


----------



## Elo

Today I fixed up some paths, got and laid out some landscaping supplies (found out I need more too), sent new furniture to Annalise, and finally caught and donated the scorpion! Now I'm done catching bugs until next month, and once I get the centipede I'll be 100% done with my bug encyclopedia! Time to start working on fish instead.


----------



## esper_wings

Got my badge from Phineas for gardening! Only took a week of planting flowers!! ^^


----------



## xfire09

Just planting my recently new pear trees I got from another town's.
Also, sold my turnips for 909 each from another town's retail.

Oh, and got to see the Grand-Opening of the TT Emporium!


----------



## Superrandomperson

Not much, right now I'm trying to get rid of Katie lol, but I did a few favors for my villagers. I didn't play or do that much in animal crossing today


----------



## Ichigo.

laid down even more paths and did some landscaping. changed my rococo set into the "gothic white" version and fixed up that room. i also demolished some pwps and plotted new ones  gonna be doing the same thing for a while.


----------



## Akimari

Got Rosie into my town thanks to a generous user, AND only had to plot reset twice to find a good spot for her


----------



## Idfldnsndt

this wasn't today but it happened the other day, I got three new badges! The balloon buster badge, world traveller and great host! all silver ones


----------



## Heyden

I got the Wooden Bench PWP from Mira using the diving trick on my first go! I love the Wooden Bench so much, I thought she was gonna suggest a hazard sign or something lol


----------



## brutalitea

I rearranged my house a little, participated in the Bug Off but I don't know if I won, and visited another town.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I was able to plot Chief ( who I adopted from the campsite) in the perfect place near Carmen. My heart skipped a beat there. I was also able to get Muffy for free from BiffWendy so I was glad about that


----------



## AmenFashion

Finally found and purchased the Whirlpool Bath while visiting an International island!
Took a few days, but finally got it


----------



## Cottonball

I got my dream villager plot set in a place I like..  (after like 30+ tries zz)


----------



## okaimii

Nothing really... yet. I'm trying to plot reset Marshal but he's being stubborn.


----------



## Elo

Today (more like after 12am last night) I caught my arapaima, so I'm getting closer to having my fish for this month complete. With a little bit of TTing I also completed some small PWPs I've been meaning to get done as well as finally getting enough Gracie checks to get the last shop. There were also a couple hybrid breeding plots set up, so we'll see how they do.


----------



## pepperini

buying lots more bush starts and finally expanding my basement to put the ice set in there! 'v' i need to start cataloging normal sets + other orderable items...


----------



## Sdj4148

I FINALLY came up with a color scheme for my town, blue,white, and gold roses! I'm going to need a lot of BTB if I want to finish my town though...


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Finished furnishing my 4th character's house. For the longest time I didn't know what to do with the remaining rooms after I furnished the main and second floor.


----------



## HHoney

Opened the Police Station!
In a spot I am truly happy with. 
A true first for me. So happy.

And no one wants to move out. 
And Fuchsia is no longer sick! She gave me a boomerang. Today was a good day.


----------



## louise23

a villager asked me to build the Police Station dont know if i will


----------



## princelio

got prince out of my town, omg. it took days of cycling. days.
i'm so happy. i'm gonna have room for my last dreamie...!!


----------



## Ichigo.

Planted some trees, set up some more lamp posts, kept some villagers from moving, made a trade on here, and visited my irl friend's town!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I invested all my money on turnips so it was a good thing I got them all back


----------



## Dunquixote

I finally got Ankha's picture from Ankha, so, now I know my friendship is pretty high with her :] (I already had gotten her picture from trading with someone).


----------



## twisty

Lost a dreamie, made some trades, and after over a year finally got the T&T Emporium!


----------



## shanni

I managed to get Ankha, Rosie and Bunnie in the past two days (my dreamies) and I'm really happy!! ;v;


----------



## Patypus

Moved in Tia and Bam, payed off my roost cafe, and did a whole lot of planning my villagers and pwp placements!


----------



## Marill

I got Lolly today so I've been doing plot setting trick, still doing it so she can land on a perfect spot lol


----------



## Chanyeol

Someone invited me to talk to Cole (in boxes) so he's coming to my town!
I've got a friend called Cole irl so that's why I like the bunny, cause his appearance his just average though, but yay :3


----------



## badcrumbs

I've been sucking up to Apple like mad to try and get her to leave, but so far it hasn't been fruitful. I just need her out so I can get the last permanent villager in! Blargh.


----------



## ieRWaZz

I've been keep on changing my paths. Everytime I see nice path (or design one) and put it down, but the next day I don't like it anymore, haha. Right now I'm busy putting down the "bricky rose path" (or something like that) I found on pinterest. Maybe I'm too much a perfectionist for landscaping, lol! I'm also hoarding for bushes and hybrids, I'm kinda unpatience lol  Tho I don't timetravel


----------



## dudeabides

The villagers in my town keep trying but they suck at bug-offs.  I took first place with a pond skater twenty something points.  They stalk around with their nets all day and get mad if I talk to them, maybe they're just unlucky.  Anyway, not much else to do besides catch bugs and sell things at the resale, the things I usually try to do everyday are closed.


----------



## louise23

I did the bug off and I won first place


----------



## Melyora

dudeabides said:


> The villagers in my town keep trying but they suck at bug-offs.  I took first place with a pond skater twenty something points.  They stalk around with their nets all day and get mad if I talk to them, maybe they're just unlucky.  Anyway, not much else to do besides catch bugs and sell things at the resale, the things I usually try to do everyday are closed.



Really? O.0
I won my Bug Off with a horned Hercules for 92 points, but Biskit had a jewel beetle for 70-something points. Ankha also had 60-something points... 
Your villagers do really fail at catching insects XD

Besides winning the Bug Off, my police station has opened and I stopped Genji from moving (he pinged me at 8AM, before the BugOff started).


----------



## Buggy

I finished my joke book today and got Shrunk Funk Shuffle along with the doctor's fabulous suit, and finally laid down some kawaii-looking paths, inspired by Marzipan's trails she got from CuteWish. <3
I also won the Bug-Off with a horned atlas worth 107 points. Henry was in second place and Merry landed in third.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Rosie's picture today in the mail ^.^; I wasn't expecting hers this soon since she's still pretty new to my town.  I should have gotten Kiki's picture before her <.< since I had gotten Kiki before I got her.  I got another piece from the insect set a few hours ago, before I put aside my game and fell asleep.  Not much has gotten done so far thanks to that nap


----------



## beffa

i won the bug off, weirdly

there's a cedar tree right by my house and there was a bug on it (can't remember which, a horned dynastid i think) and it won 92 points or something. kid cat and beau came second and third, but they had like 42 and 20 points? i didn't even plan to win just wanted to participate bc it was 5:58 (i literally had two minutes to catch a bug and enter bc i woke up late) and i won, weird


----------



## Ichigo.

my friend gave in and got a copy of new leaf yesterday, and she's loving it so i've been helping her out! yesterday i showed her around my town/museum, and today i'm gonna go over to hers. i've also just been continuing to grow pink cosmos and collecting bush starts. i'm also working on my bakery/kitchen room, which is more difficult than i thought. i don't want furniture to clash.


----------



## Akimari

Won the bug off, but Merengue came pretty close... I got 124 points for my horned atlas, and she came in at 94 points for some bug that I didn't pay attention to at all. 

I'm also working on getting K.K. Slider's picture by doing the "fill your slots and request 20 songs" trick." He's singing K.K. Dirge right now and it sounds creepy in acoustic version too :O


----------



## Mairmalade

Got Zell's plot in a good place, did some gardening around town hall/ponds, changed my town tune, and donated a few things to the museum.


----------



## AmenFashion

Won First place in the Bug Off; Birdwing Butterfly - 108 Points.

I also finally found the Large Alpine Table I've been looking for to put in my kitchen! My house is coming together beautifully.


----------



## SlaughterShy

I've got about 40% of my new paths done!!! It will be really rewarding when I finally finish and can invite my friends over to see <3


----------



## Magicflounder

Today I won the bug off with a golden stag for 108 points. I goofed up and turned in a birdwing super early, then Marshal turned in another birdwing for 105 points. Other than that I also learned about and starting making some pro shirt designs.


----------



## shannenenen

I've been TTing in my main town to grow flowers and move out Francine so I can get my last dreamie in at some point. I grew my first two golden roses today and started landscaping the first quarter of my town today. Needless today, I'm super excited. I decided on going with a white/pink/orange/gold color scheme for my town.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I finished a really cute icecream room. It has alpine with an icecream cone pattern on it.


----------



## louise23

I have been putting stuff in my second house


----------



## Melyora

Stopped Marshal from moving... That stupid lil smug... 

My town is just a month old, and Fang is  my second move in, and today he asked me to bring Bunnie over. Afterwards he gave me his picture! <3 He just made me my day~! \\(^_^)//


----------



## ambercrystal

I started creating paths, starting from my house and moving North towards the shopping strip.

I have decided to go with Pink Azaleas every second space, with white roses in between (and the path is two spaces wide). It is going to take forever, but I am really enjoying the process and looking forward to the end result.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Been designing my library. Started playing again, after the hiatus, THE DAY AFTER NATURE DAY AND I NEED A COOL GLOBE. AAAAAAAAAAAAH. Getting one from pepper's shop, though, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## Libra

_Finally_ managed to make a plot for Goose appear (yay for resetting when you know you're going to get a Jock, but having to depend on the RNG Gods to give you one you want) that was in a spot I can more or less work with (except that it's quite close to the Town Hall, but eh, I've decided to take it and make it work).

Now to decide whether I want the cafe and campsite and where I want them. Oh yeah, and the police station, as well. I just keep changing my mind and given that you can't demolish them, well, you need to be 100% sure, so yeah! x_x


----------



## The cub servant

I finally got cleaned up my house and my closet... Jeez that took about five hours....


----------



## Dunquixote

I finally got Kiki's picture this morning!   It took me a couple of restarts to get her to give me the right item but yay!  I should have had her picture way before I got Ankha's and Rosie's, both whom I traded for weeks or a month or so after trading for Kiki.  Oh, well.  I'm happy now. :]


----------



## Ichigo.

I finished my bakery room and I'm really happy with it


----------



## Dunquixote

Wow!  That's really cute! ^_^.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got my order from *p e p p e r* and I recruited Lucky from *Midnight27's* auction. Yaaaay, dreamies! Uh... I'll post pics of my kitchen later, and maybe my library as well. How should I post pictures from Miiverse to here?


----------



## SlaughterShy

I FINISHED MY NEW PATHS!!! It took about three hours, but now that I'm done it's incredibly pleasing to look out. I am very satisfied. I also caught some new bugs and fish, which is really relaxing for me nowadays(?). I never liked bug/fish hunting in the beginning, but I really like it now. My museum is also gaining more fossils; I really skimped on this in the beginning of the game.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheEchoTimes said:


> Got my order from *p e p p e r* and I recruited Lucky from *Midnight27's* auction. Yaaaay, dreamies! Uh... I'll post pics of my kitchen later, and maybe my library as well. How should I post pictures from Miiverse to here?



Go to your home menu when you have what ever it is you want to take a screenshot of on your screen, and on your home menu pick Miiverse.  After that, go to post and click on the insert image and pick either the top screen or the bottom screen's image to post; write a description (or word) and then post it.  After that, if you want to save it to your computer ~ which I always do, you login to Miiverse (if you have that option enabled) on your computer and go to your user profile and click on your activities, and there, you'll find your picture post.  Click on that and save the image to your computer. ^.^  I hope that helps.


----------



## dudeabides

I got that "one thing a day/don't have room for it there" Isabelle lady to demolish my fountain.  I swear it didn't look like it was going on top of the path when she showed me the future.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

*Library. Gothic black Rococo Shelf in bottom-right corner, Red Vase in bottom-left. Fake Vermeer painting above Vintage Radio, and gothic black Rococo Candlesticks cap the doorway. *


*Kitchen (order- left, right, top):*




- - - Post Merge - - -



Dunquixote said:


> Go to your home menu when you have what ever it is you want to take a screenshot of on your screen, and on your home menu pick Miiverse.  After that, go to post and click on the insert image and pick either the top screen or the bottom screen's image to post; write a description (or word) and then post it.  After that, if you want to save it to your computer ~ which I always do, you login to Miiverse (if you have that option enabled) on your computer and go to your user profile and click on your activities, and there, you'll find your picture post.  Click on that and save the image to your computer. ^.^  I hope that helps.


Ya, thanks.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I totally forgot I got Cheri from someone on TBT yesterday and I started up my game with my mayor and while Isabelle was loading the town, it hit me. I was supposed to be plot resetting. I was sooooo nervous because I have some hybrids in my town I reeeaaallllyyy couldn't lose and an orchard I would hate to have someone ruin. But when the game loaded I ran around panicking trying to find where she put her house, and it's not in the best spot, but it didn't kill anything but normal flowers. I was so freaking relieved.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Finally i could pay my brick bridge Many yassss!





And also i started the PWP of Rack of rice! Planing to put some purple tulips around it
---------------------------
Day 2019
Ozzie and Velma doesnt leave my town


----------



## mintellect

I got Cookie from someone!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Gardening Specialist badge from Phineas.


----------



## Dunquixote

Nice! 

Today, I got my first lucky clover .  Also, I finally had enough of Marshal's Space K.K. that I decided to try to get him to replace it with a different song; I thought he seemed to be more of a K.K. Disco kind of villager than a Space K.K so I mailed him that.  It worked .  Now I need to think of what to change Punchy's music to, since I don't care for that song either.


----------



## Ender

I stole a lot of flowers from Tortimer's island and planted them in my town! ^-^

I also finished one of my alt's outfits so that's a plus I guess.

Otherwise I did nothing for my town today.


----------



## Kuroh

Grew more pink hybrid roses today


----------



## Cottonball

I bought some turnips and planted some bushes


----------



## Llust

i finished shoveling up and trampling over at least 80+ unwanted flowers in my town


----------



## Akimari

jvgsjeff said:


> I got the Gardening Specialist badge from Phineas.



Your blog has saved my life.

I didn't do much at all today. I DID get the Celebration Hat from Katrina to prevent my terrible luck from overtaking me though!


----------



## louise23

I just woke up not a lot just been on the island


----------



## Skyberry924

I started a new cycle town and one of my dreamies moved in almost immediately so I got him


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

I got the 'great hostess' badge! This means that I have a minimum of silver in every single badge! Nine silver and fifteen gold overall, mostly without any grinding. Onward!


----------



## Darknight

Today, I grew my first blue roses ever! I also completed my museum (with the help of my sister... eheh).


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Cleared out the back room to start making a shrine. I ordered quite a bit of stuff from the Nookalog and the Showcase, too...


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Uh... Anyone know where I can get a pattern of Vishnu for my shrine room?


----------



## Stalfos

Changed all the paths in my town and updated my DA.


----------



## PaperCat

Payed off my lighthouse.


----------



## Dunquixote

I have decided to let Harry move even though I like him a lot and until today, have been saying no every time he told me that he was thinking of leaving. I don't know how many times I had to TT forward and backward; I know that first he changed his mind when I told him good-bye after he told me he was thinking of moving [after that I reset].  I would have liked Bree (the villager who moved right in front of my house and that came from someone's void sometime after I traded with them) to have left first, but she just doesn't want to leave... .  But, now I can relax a bit since I was getting a little nervous that I wouldn't have an empty spot by the time a villager I want was in boxes.


----------



## Cottonball

I put up my wind turbine PWP today~


----------



## jvgsjeff

Cally moved out! Yes, I consider that an accomplishment.


----------



## mayorcas

After being stuck with her for a month, Freckles moved out! I also started campsite resetting for either Fauna or Diana.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

TheEchoTimes said:


> Uh... Anyone know where I can get a pattern of Vishnu for my shrine room?



^^This is one of the best, most quotable quotes ever.

This was a yesterday-accomplishment (of sorts): someone visited and complimented my town landscaping. It's nowhere near as fancy as some towns and could probably stand to be improved a whole bunch, but it's my town and I love wandering around its imperfectness, so the fact that someone thought it looked great felt really good. <3


----------



## AmenFashion

I wasn't expecting a new villager today, since *Zucker* just moved in yesterday, but there was a house plot right on one of my paths; Turned out to be *Pietro*! Another dreamie of mine.
It was initially a bummer where he plot his house, but I was able to reroute my path and I'm really happy with how it turned out


----------



## Jacob

they asked me to make a sphynx 

and i got coco and beau into my cycle town so now i can sell them when they r ready to leave


----------



## Melyora

I messed up my TT'ing (I was at 8 villagers and the next move in was to be a Normal or Smug). I checked everyday with a new character, before saving on it when I saw no plots and then go on to the next day. 

Apparently, Lily put her house behind a line of trees in the corner behind Town Hall... It must be like, an exact fit, because there is not much space left... So I missed seeing it...
She's pretty cute, but her house location is just reaaaally bothering. 

Got Pate to move out after that (yay!), now plot resetting for Colton! <3


----------



## Ichigo.

I bred a good amount of pink cosmos, so now I'll probably need to grow some more white ones to match up the numbers. I've been time traveling to catch up with my game, and landed on a bug-off day. I didn't really try to win, but I happened to get the gold trophy with that Raja Brooke butterfly (94 points I believe). Then I TTed some more, and decided I wanted to make a second character to act as a pattern mule so that I can finally finish setting down paths. Named her Luna, and the spot I plotted her house on actually works pretty well. Now I'm just trying to unlock the QR machine, which is such a bother tbh but I'm getting a lot of hybrids/bush starts from time traveling day by day so it's not too bad.


----------



## MayorVin

Gracie was in my town today! Third visit. She wanted Flashy and fun, so i was able to do that before going to work, then just dont the usual stuff. Might go fishing later.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> ^^This is one of the best, most quotable quotes ever.


I am so proud... *sniff* I can be quoted! (JK, JK) You should totally quote me~
So yesterday I finally got my pattern of Vishnu (yeeeee Hinduism) and replaced the Tea Tansu with the Tokonoma I bought. I put the Love Tester, the Post-Office Poster, and the gift from my mom, an extra Skye's pic, in my bedroom, which is once again becoming a cluttered mess.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Nothing yet, mouahaha!


----------



## desieroble

Well, after replacing all my pear trees with peach trees (because it turns out i hate pears, thought i could deal with having them as my fruit but nope) and then dropping my 3DS, making it shut off, I decided it would be time for some hardcore landscaping. So I spent all day making paths, forming my hybrid garden and hoarding bamboo and saplings and fruit and bushes and everything my closet is so full xD. Then spent a few hours fishing and bug catching; got myself some sweet new badges and more completion in my museum. I also finished up one of my exhibits in the museum.

Marcel announced that he's moving out soon, which is pretty great because I don't really like him that much lmao. One step closer to my dreamies!  About to spend the rest of the day grinding medals on the island to help finish my mermaid set; bet that will be fun :3


----------



## HeyPatience

Ive been tting to get more trees and bushes for my town since the bottom half of my town is quite bare at the moment.


----------



## PaperCat

Found out Big Top is moving in. And I on;t like hos house placement. >.<


----------



## Klave

I've been doing the diving trick for weeks to try and get Coco to suggest the flower arch to me so I can go ahead and set out the park areas in my town. I was playing for over an hour (the villagers told me to take a break...) when I decided to walk up to Ankha instead and have her ping me. She suggested the illuminated arch which I was so grateful for because I could use that instead of a flower arch for one of the parks. But tomorrow, back to trying to get Coco to suggest something...


----------



## wacoma

This is the 11th/12th day in my town, I think? I just got the first T&T upgrade and I think Kicks will be in tomorrow. My campsite was pitched today too, Tammi is my first camper. Flora and Benedict continue to be my favorite villagers, which is surprising to me because I never thought I would like either one of them. I've also honestly never not TT in a game before, but this game file is the first time I haven't actually done anything to it? So I'm weirdly proud and excited I've been using self restraint and such.


----------



## AmenFashion

wacoma said:


> This is the 11th/12th day in my town, I think? I just got the first T&T upgrade and I think Kicks will be in tomorrow. My campsite was pitched today too, Tammi is my first camper. Flora and Benedict continue to be my favorite villagers, which is surprising to me because I never thought I would like either one of them. I've also honestly never not TT in a game before, but this game file is the first time I haven't actually done anything to it? So I'm weirdly proud and excited I've been using self restraint and such.



I'm doing the same thing. I'm a little over a month in with no TT, and I'm having a lot more fun than I thought. It's more fun to immerse yourself into the game. I've started to really like villagers I thought I didn't like, because I'm spending more time around them. Definitely a lot of fun playing this way, and very rewarding to see your town grow day by day.

Today I was able to get my first Blue Rose!
It's about time, I need a few to decorate around my side character, Venus' home.
Also was able to meet Pietro today  He's still unpacking; can't wait to see him outside interacting with the other villagers.


----------



## Ichigo.

I unlocked the sewing machine with my second character, bred more flowers, and collected more bush starts. I've also found some nice paths and inspiration, so I can finally attempt to figure out how to I want my plaza to look. I'm also considering if I want to change my mayor's house exterior or not since I started changing the exterior of my new character's house. It's been this way for like a year now, so I'm thinking it's time for a change. 

Also wondering if villagers can request to move when you've got a sick villager? I notice every time one of my villagers is sick, other villagers won't ping me to move. Maybe it's just a coincidence.


----------



## leiladesu

I got one of my dreamies!


----------



## Enny156

I've been plot resetting random villagers for days now. I think I've spent 14 hours in total on that. I actually fell a sleep a couple of times while playing because it was so boring restarting the game over and over again.. xD Now finally today one of my dreamies moved in. Fuchsia <3


----------



## AmenFashion

Finally got my Tower built!
Diana finally requested it about a week ago and it's finally complete


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Started Essen, my very much WIP food-themed town, yesterday (on a 2nd copy, don't worry). My starting villagers were Fauna (!!!), Flora (adorable), Eloise (she's cute), Anchovy (precious cinnamon roll), and Rizzo (barf). Made my flag today, paid off the down payment, bought some furniture, and went over to my friend's town to play. Got many fish and bugs since it was storming there, but no Coelacanth...


----------



## The221Believer

Ahhh, Bianca, why would you move right in the middle of my blue rose patch. You weren't even supposed to move in until the 4th, not now. 

Ah well, I can work around it I guess. I have loads of blues safe on the beach, at least. And Bianca's my favourite peppy; she's gorgeous. 

Also added some things to 221b's kitchen, which will ever be a work in progress probably.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Oh, yeah! Forgot to mention that in Essen, Peck is moving in. I don't like to TT or plot reset; I just take things one day at a time like in Echo.
Speaking of Echo, T&T Emporium is being built today! I'M SO HAAAAPPPPYYYYY!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bellsprout

I've been getting a ton of villager pictures lately. Just got a second one of Mitzi along with Quillson's picture.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Today, I have done a bunch of things. Mostly what I do everyday, though. I watered my hyrbrids and my normal flowers. Some new blue roses had popped up, so I was happy and changed them from one place to another. A few villagers asked for something, so I helped them. I dug out the pitfall seed, and the fossils, took them to Blathers. I visited the stores, and bought a few things. That's pretty much it.


----------



## MayorVin

Today I got rid of all my paths and replaced them with new ones, i really like this path! So much batter then my last one! 
Apollo asked for a stone tablet, which is going in the forest bit behind the cafe and next to retail.

also got my first blue pansey. which has been put by the zen garden for now till i get more.


----------



## PaperCat

Placed my cafe tho I am unsure if it is a good spot


----------



## AmexNitro

My town has achieved Perfect Town rating! Woooooooooooo~


----------



## Akimari

I moved ALL of my flowers down to the southside of town so that when I edit my paths and what not it's easier to do. Organized them by type and now there's only a small section in the south that doesn't have any flowers. I SHOULD'VE gotten my silver Gardener badge from all of that but no I get one for "Never refusing to help a villager." I mean, sure, I don't refuse to help them, I just say I'll help and then never do it.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Akimari said:


> I mean, sure, I don't refuse to help them, I just say I'll help and then never do it.


...Yup, that's me. Especially if it's for a rare fish like a Dorado or Arowana. Like... I'll give you one if I'm fishing, but...


----------



## Bunnybea

Today I plot reset Tia for about 2 hours. I placed the water pump pwp and watered my hybrid's


----------



## Jacob

got dream suite for my cycling town and i got some new paths c:


----------



## Ichigo.

Made my third and final character for the game to store patterns, TT'ed to unlock the sewing machine again, and grew some hybrids and collected bush starts. I got pretty sick of playing from having to TT and from having to check the town with my mayor first in case villagers wanted to move, so I haven't even started putting down the new paths I've scanned into the game. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Even though they're scattered right now, I moved Ken into my new town AND managed to pick up Chrissy from a cycling thread, so I'm one rabbit closer to completing my all-bunny town.


----------



## Wildroses

Quite an eventful day. I started putting all my dollies in my house, picked up something new from a fortune cookie, got the Villager Concierge badge from Phineus, celebrated by doing some more errands for villagers, and invited Monique from the campsite. One step closer to a town full of cats. Ribbots moving out tomorrow so Tom Nook is in for a busy couple of days.


----------



## dudeabides

I received Mint's pic in the mail just for visiting her house when she asked yesterday (I just do it when they want it right away not in the future) and tonight's the meteor shower!


----------



## ams

I restarted on Friday night and today I finished villager resetting so I officially have 9 villagers I actually like and at least one of each personality! Now I can actually play the game again.


----------



## chainosaur

Shifted some paths and flowers around for Rudy, my new arrival. Just general aesthetic fixes overall.


----------



## Leopardfire

In Celadon I laid out and started the illuminated clock PWP. In Starside, I just worked towards getting my villagers' approval and paid my down-payment to Nook.


----------



## louise23

I have started a new player so hust paying off my house loan


----------



## Ichigo.

I took down the old park clock? pwp I had set up a year ago and placed the bell pwp around the same area. I also started and paid off the fairy-tale clock pwp since my town hall has the same theme. I thought it'd match well since I put it in the same area, otherwise, I probably wouldn't have chosen to use it. I'm not a huge fan of how that clock looks, but it works with it, so... I also did some landscaping by planting lots of saplings and moved flowers around. I'm also fixing my paths. Landscaping is really hard when you're trying different things for different areas.


----------



## MayorVin

Well, yesterday i caught my first coelacanth, which took two hours, lol.

But today, just planting trees, and doing the normal stuff.


----------



## Wildroses

Katrina finally showed enough times for her to suggest the Fortune Tellers shop, hallelujah.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

In my town of Oashisu I accomplished many things like upgrading my house again, getting a full tan, cleaning up on some landscaping, destroying my cobblestone bridge so I can replace it with a suspension one.  I'm hoping to complete a couple more things before switching over to my main town~


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Guess what I did today?


Spoiler



I found Nemo! (If you watch SkyDoesMinecraft, you might get this.)


----------



## Dunquixote

Rosie is packed in boxes and I can't talk her out of moving. ><  I was bored last night and TTed a bit; also trying to figure out the camper reset trick which I did figure out,  but... yeah <.<.  I'm so angry right now ><.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

It was more like last night, but I traded bells and items for other items! That was definitely an accomplishment. (Lately, I've been combing through the Re-Tail board and posting all over to find the last of my wishlist items. D: Almost done though.)
I was rewarded a silver badge from Phineas for being an avid bell saver. 
Finished decorating a room in my house. (Made it into a Disney caf?. Well, it's actually Club 33, but not many people know about Club 33. So caf? it is!)
Grew some bamboo stalks and picked up lots of their 'seeds (?)' afterwords. 
Went to Club Tortimer and made a new friend. We're going to hang out at my town today!


----------



## AmenFashion

Limberg finally requested a *Zen Bell*! I paid it off, so tomorrow it will be up 
My forest/camp area is almost complete. I just need the Zen Clock and a Bonfire requested.


----------



## derezzed

I've been planting a ton of fruit and hibiscus bushes lately, as I'm currently in the landscaping phase haha. Fortunately I finished most of it up today, and I also TT'd a few times to make my black roses wilt faster. So now I have about 10 golden roses, but I'll still need about 10 more. 

Later today I'll most likely be installing another torch and then constantly diving until I get a Wisteria Trellis from Mira.


----------



## CrossAnimal

My alt. character finally caught a scorpion, finishing her bug collection.


----------



## jenpai

CrossAnimal said:


> My alt. character finally caught a scorpion, finishing her bug collection.



 Daaaamn, I haven't even been able to complete the bug collection on my main yet. Congrats!


----------



## Akimari

Dunquixote said:


> Rosie is packed in boxes and I can't talk her out of moving. ><  I was bored last night and TTed a bit; also trying to figure out the camper reset trick which I did figure out,  but... yeah <.<.  I'm so angry right now ><.



You may already know this, but once a villager is in boxes, there's no way whatsoever to talk them out of moving. :/


----------



## Ghostly

Since I'm back of going to TBT, I got two new villagers, Muffy and Lopez from the campsite today. Plot resetting is sure annoying though.


----------



## Cottonball

I unlocked Shampoodle today!


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Put paths (finally) in my town!


----------



## Dunquixote

In spite of getting another unwanted villager in my town and losing a favorite earlier, I just traded for Merry, who I wanted/liked just as much as I liked Rosie. ^.^  So, my town will be back at having four cat villagers, hurray .


----------



## stinaj68

I finally got Shari to move out of my town and I was able to start working on the playground that I wanted to put where Shari was. I marked out the border of the playground with bushes and am planning to put the jungle jim, sand box, tire toy, and drinking fountain in the playground. I got the drinking fountain funded and have marked where I want the other three public work projects to go. I also got a new path design for the playground which is a black asphalt design. It also has a hopscotch design and coloring with chalk design. I think it's going to look really nice. I just hope the bushes will not wilt for being too close to public work projects. I put them one space away from any project so I'm hoping they will grow.


----------



## louise23

I get lollys picture First one I have got hoping to get Tia next


----------



## AmenFashion

Found my first Jacobs Ladder!
Talked with Isabelle and she said my town is perfect  I was also able to change Town Hall; I'm starting with Fairytale, but may switch to Modern after some time. Now I jut have to maintain it for 10 days so I can get the Golden Watering Can.


----------



## monalu11

Finally got Katrina's shop and I took some great pictures! (ugh...I have no idea how to upload 3DS screenshots to the interwebz)


----------



## jiny

I got Felicity to move in.


----------



## Valliecat

My beloved Pinky moved to a wonderful new home. I also traded with some people so I have less items on the ground. ^-^


----------



## louise23

lolly moved out today but my brother got him


----------



## HHoney

Nibbles had a new nickname for me: H-star!

Overall life is good.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got my fortune read in both towns- For Echo, it was at Lilycove, a friend's town. For Essen, it was in Essen itself.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Completed my first two PWPs: the campsite and the yellow bench!


----------



## Melyora

Got more purple roses! The purple rose was the very first hybrid I made in my town. And then it took me 2 months to make another one XD Now I have 5! So they're starting to do good.

Did some TT'ing to get a villager out to get room for Annalise (the snooty horse...Seriously, why make villagers bear almost the same name?! Annalise and Annalisa... Even I am confused sometimes...) Since Annalise is mostly an auto-void villager, I want to be able to pick her up immediately.
So got a ping from Ankha (one of my original 5) that she wanted to leave. Then she changed her mind XD So I quit without saving and just directly TT'd to her moving date. She's really popular, and I reaaaaaally dislike her.
Gave Ankha away to someone who's making an all-feline town!
TT'd back to the current date to find a letter with a_ pic of Ankha_. Awww, thank you Ankha, despite my dislike and all the things I did not do for you XD


----------



## PeeBraiin

Today I managed to 
Give Colton a perfect cherry instead of a regular one. He really seemed to enjoy it~
Gave ankha a torch c:
Worked at the coffee shop and got the superb beans~


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I got all the signatures for Dr. Shrunk, and paid off my bridge pwp.


----------



## Becca617

I finished one of my flower sections of decorating my town and putting down a path of Jacob's Ladders! c:


----------



## Vanoaker

Started work on paths, and worked on flower and tree arangements!


----------



## Patypus

Today I managed to accomplish:

Absolutely nothing because I've been stuck plot resetting all day. I hate my life right now :c


----------



## twisty

I got a lot of hybrids and finally started mapping out the trees/flowers in my town! I also moved out Kiki to make room for a new dreamie. c:


----------



## Akimari

Got Coco AND Benjamin! Only dreamie left to snatch up is Erik <3 <3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

After my file got corrupted, I started from scratch and got some decent villagers!







And Gaston's trying to flirt with me...


Last but not least, I created this design! Any Pok?mon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire fan would know who this is!


----------



## Bunnybea

I had the beautiful town and yesterday added the night owl, I didn't know you could only have one so when I time traveled today a lot of my regular/hybrids wilted so I'll be going back to a beautiful town. I watered my flowers. Enjoyed the fireworks with a friend. Chrissy asked to to move, I plan on cycle 16 to get her back in a much better spot.


----------



## Cobra

I made 268,800 bells in one trip to the Island today and finished paying for the Reset Center ouo
Caught my first Ocean Sunfish and donated that. I caught my first Mantis Shrimp too but forgot to donate it *facepalm*

Enjoyed fireworks for the first time, donated three new fossils... I think that's about it o:
Oh and Flo is moving in tomorrow!


----------



## Bjork

phil is moving out, blathers requested a museum renovation, and i was gonna build a bridge but fireworks

oh!!! and kidd moved in and also nookling's junction is being renovated


----------



## Dunquixote

I finally got Bree to ping to leave.  ^^ Please, no more random move ins ><.


----------



## Missriss29

I'll add you. Please add me as well. I'm always respectful!!!


----------



## lilharper

I finally caught and donated my first tarantula. i enjoyed the fireworks, nibbles is moving out soon and im so happy. i dont like her -.-


----------



## Kushner

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> ^^This is one of the best, most quotable quotes ever.
> 
> This was a yesterday-accomplishment (of sorts): someone visited and complimented my town landscaping. It's nowhere near as fancy as some towns and could probably stand to be improved a whole bunch, but it's my town and I love wandering around its imperfectness, so the fact that someone thought it looked great felt really good. <3



Totally agreed with you on this point,


----------



## Loriii

I got Kid Cat to move in as an awesome replacement for Bam. I'm happy that my villagers are complete again


----------



## louise23

I saw the fireworks at night


----------



## Trickilicky

Ahhh I haven't played since Friday, been busy unpacking from vacation and working on my Fire Festival entries! I forgot about the fireworks  Better swing by town later and check nothing got set alight during the show! ^^


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got the Lovely Phone from the fireworks show and caught a lot of fish for the museum!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finished my Gaston custom design just last night. Someone send this to BreezyCrossing.


----------



## oranje

Got started on my new second town!  It's going to be Hey Arnold themed with an urban feel.


----------



## visibleghost

i haven't played a lot, but yesterday i got a lot of stuff in trades so i organized some stuff and fixed with flowers B) i also celebrated poppy's birthday which was nice!!


----------



## Akimari

I created a T-Shirt with Poppy's face on it since it's her birthday~ It kinda sucks but oh well.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

I got Bam. I'm just plot resetting him right now


----------



## Mairmalade

Not much today -- pulled some weeds, got all my fossils, and noticed that Kicks' was setting up shop on main street. Lots of plot resetting tomorrow because someone new is due to move in.


----------



## Byngo

I haven't played in forever so some villagers left and new ones moved in, destroying my paths and ruining the overall layout of my town. I was able to fix things and make it look somewhat cohesive~ :3


----------



## stitchmaker

Muffy left my guest town so the bridge could be put in.  Wished it was Peggy that left.
Added the 3rd wooden bridge last night.  Plan on putting the windmill where Muffy house was.

In my main town the mayor got her silver street pass badge and 2nd player got her gold amount diving badge.  Yeah to no more diving in my main town.


----------



## Arabelle

Got Colton and Maple in a perfect spot, lined up right by mayor's house in my new town!! woah.  Colton only took like 4 tries to plot reset, where Maple took.... a few hours.  I was so stressed xD; so glad it's done now.  Also cycled out 2 villagers and they got adopted so yay c:


----------



## kenna

i got 3 dreamies and got my 100% approval rating.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Got Bam in a perfect spot and fixed the bamboo infestation


----------



## Flopunny

Meltd0wn said:


> in RedDwarf


I approve of this name 
Draco Malfoy and Princess Zelda now both have access to the sewing machine so can wear appropriate clothing. I also changed Zelda's hair to look more princessey 
I watered all my flowers to get hybrids and shook all my trees.
I also got Bunnie!!! Yay!!!


----------



## axo

I finally decided to clean up all the trash lying around. I sold it all and made 2 million bells xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I'm working on custom designs for every one of my villagers. I finished Gaston's a couple days ago, and today I just finished Curly's!
Currently working on Naomi, and if I have the time, I'll do Chadder as well.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Rosie became the Avatar!


----------



## TeddysMama711

Since I came back from not playing for about 2 years (lol) my town was overrun with dirt spots and weeds...so I spent a good portion of my time yesterday pulling those, and planting flowers on the dirt. My town is still fairly "new" so Im working toward shampoodle and all that good stuff too.


----------



## KeatAlex

Caught a tarantula! Made up for me scaring that scorpion away


----------



## louise23

got my island today


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I FINALLY GOT NAOMI TO LEAVE.
Well, not too much of an accomplishment. I did like her and all, but she was being a bit too flirty with Gaston. AND HE'S MINE. >_<


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I FINALLY GOT NAOMI TO LEAVE.
> Well, not too much of an accomplishment. I did like her and all, but she was being a bit too flirty with Gaston. AND HE'S MINE. >_<



Oh yes, in his 'nude-homme'


----------



## Byngo

Cleared an area of paths out that I didn't care much for anymore. It's looks so much better c~:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Oh yes, in his 'nude-homme'



SH-SHUT UP!! >////////<


----------



## KCourtnee

I've been redesigning parts of my town lately so I could make room for things and just make it look nicer. I'm in the process of replacing all the sweet olives with hydrangeas. In the north part, I replaced all the regular trees with cedar trees and I wanted the bushes to somewhat match. 

Tonights the firework show though so my character can relax and pop some old fireworks that I found in my storage. They're probably from two years ago xD


----------



## PaperCat

Gruff decided to move in. From his name I thought Bear, wolf or dog. Nope. Ugly goat. Gonna plot reset him. If he is gonna be in my town, he isnt going to block my bridge.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Got Club LOL yesterday, and that same night, the game decided: "Oh, you have a new club? Well, we'll just make your favorite villager sick so he won't be able to attend!"
So that's how Gaston ended up getting sick on a SATURDAY.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town mayor received the gold host badge.  Just need gold streetpass.

Town Reality has a new fairytale clock.  Removed a yellow bench in hopes that a different bench gets requested.


----------



## Kess

Finally got all of the red flowers out of my town and onto the beach. I'm waiting to get the 150,000 hha points so I finally put all my usual furniture back into my house after getting the 1,1mil with the theme. My beach is a mess and I want to pull my hair out one by one because if it. BUT! I plan to sell all the flowers and unwanted items on here once I can finally move back into my home! :
]


----------



## ams

I got my silver fish encyclopedia badge!


----------



## CatGifs

I started playing again after restarting for Blizzcon last year... And then not picking it up for 9 months. Oops. So the good - I 'rediscovered' my village, and I like a lot of the details - circle grass, retail near the docks, stuff like that. The bad - I hate all my villagers. None of them are cats or squirrels, just crocodiles, rhinos, and elephants and such . I am going to build the campground asap. I don't have any 'dreamies', I just want cute villagers.


----------



## Ichigo.

i started playing again after a tiny break. i changed my paths, set up 3 new pwps (zen bell, zen clock, and the statue fountain). i also bred more hybrids, planted some of them, and planted some saplings and other trees. i also visited my friend's town and i had her over to mine for a bit. still need to fix my paths and landscape some more.


----------



## louise23

Saw the fireworks show at my town


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Earlier on today I convinced O'Hare to move out! He'll be adding to my cycles for Deirdre and Cookie, so that's good.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I gave Gaston a perfect cherry, and I did NOT expect this.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I gave Gaston a perfect cherry, and I did NOT expect this.
> 
> View attachment 141524



Yay. Congrats!

I got Beardo today


----------



## visibleghost

I got kidd yesterday, so today I did the plot reset trick. It only took two times to get him in almost the perfect spot. Since it took almost no time at all to plot reset him, I thought I'd water my flowers and do some other stuff. I also did some trades and started working on my third character's house.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Yay. Congrats!



Only took me two or three weeks, too! ^w^
"SCREW THAT, THERE'S NO WAY THIS IS REAL. I'M GOING TO BED."
-Katie Grande, August 10th, 2015


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Only took me two or three weeks, too! ^w^
> "SCREW THAT, THERE'S NO WAY THIS IS REAL. I'M GOING TO BED."
> -Katie Grande, August 10th, 2015



What
BS for sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've had Chadder for MONTHS and I still haven't got his picture.

The only picture I have is from Clyde when he moved out


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

That's actually what I said when I got Gaston's pic. I was so shocked at how early he sent me it that I refused to believe it was really his pic.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

It wasn't his pic.

It was actually Chadders and Gaston stole it from him


----------



## aslyssalox

Hah nothing


----------



## Byngo

I spruced up a couple bare areas in my town with some landscaping. My town is nearly complete for dream reviews <3


----------



## hedgimon

Paid off my house loan and also my bridge project.

Edit: Also, caught 3x arapaimas and got bitten by a tarantula before catching one about five minutes later.


----------



## PaperCat

Met Angus. Told him to leave. Watered flowers. Saw no one in the campsite again.


----------



## Ichigo.

Cherry randomly asked for the log bench! Yesssss. I was waiting for that specific one and hoped it would get suggested without me having to do the diving trick. So in addition to that, I also demolished some old pwps I had and am in the process of redoing my campsite area. I put the picnic blanket in a better spot, put down the log bench, and next will be the fire pit. I also continued to do some landscaping and started breeding pink carnations. I just need to go buy white ones now (or hope it pops up while breeding pink ones).


----------



## but why?

Not much was done for me today. Just the usual chores of finding the money rock, pulling weeds and watering the flowers. Tomorrow is my day off and I plan on spending some time with my villagers. Maybe start a new PWP.


----------



## Arabelle

I had someone adopt Marshal. and spent like 2-3 hours plot resetting for Francine.. c:  I was happy to find Francine cuz I haven't seen her on villager trading plaza for last couple days.  Wish she didn't take me so long to plot reset, but at least she's in a good spot.. now i'm using diving trick to get PWPs xD.. barely unlocked anything in my new town ;__;. oh got bronze badge for weeding.. (so far away from gold one ahh xD)  haven't played my main town for like two days >.<


----------



## starcharmer

I cut down all the trees in town today for landscaping! *All of them*. x_x I think if I did the math correctly from harvesting all that fruit then I cut down roughly 200 trees down! Wow. Please let this trick help me make this frustrating map work! ;_;

Also sweet little Anchovy suggested the hammock which I'm very happy about because that's one pwp I've been wanting so this is a neat development!


----------



## louise23

Not a lot went to other people towns on here


----------



## Jordon

I caught a Snakehead today!


----------



## floresita

i finally caught a piranha
took way to long if you ask me lol


----------



## Apogirl02

Hello ! 

*Lanscaping*. A lot. I read that you could have mushrooms, so my quest was to find a tree with a specific symbol on it when cut. Not only have I cut all the trees of my town except for "Christmas Trees", but I have re-planted all of them at their place. 

*Building*. My new villager Beau moved in and I had to detroy my bridge because the paths weren't pretty any more with the emplacement of the old bridge. So I had to have funds, destroy it, and TT to the next day to pay for the new one !

*Searching*. Since it TT'ed, I wanted to make sure none of my villagers wanted to move out ! (I only have 2 dreamies in my town, so not a huge risk but anyway !)

*Enjoy*. It is Sunday in _Grazia_, so I admired the fireworks with the villagers 

That's pretty much it !


----------



## visibleghost

*i ordered a ton of furniture lol gonna start fixing up the sidie charaters' houses
*decided to demolish the archway sculpture in my town to make room for the firepit and that bed thingy pwp.
*kidd built his house today so i vistied him.
*wished gigi happy birthday.
*refurbished a lot of furniture
*visited some dream towns to get inspiration about my houses!! (i also started planning out some specific rooms a lot)
*paid off some loans on side characters' houses

i'm gonna start fixing in the rooms now.. i'm currently making a landry room in my mayor's house, a kitchen in my first side character's house and a school, a nursery and a cabin set room in my second side character's house!!


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm still in the process of redesigning my town. Found out Allie is moving in tomorrow... IN MY CAMPSITE. I Don't even like that ***** to begin with so once I get one of my other awful villagers to move, she can go as well. The only ones I even like in my town are Skye, Ch?vre, Bruce, Bunnie, and Tia. Oh and Pompom, the rest can **** off


----------



## Akimari

Started laying down my paths again today! I also began a project for the Wooden Bridge and demolished one of my unnecessary cobblestone bridges. I'm also working on pathing placement along my plaza and in front of the train station, as well as trying out the idea of having a moat go all along the north, west, and east edges of my map~


----------



## FelicityShadow

Finally caught a house centipede and got Coach wanting to move.


----------



## Marika

Started by paying off the loan of my first house expansion. 
Spoke to my villagers, got a beautiful carpet and some new fruits.
Frank asked me to give Annabelle a present (a blue dress^^), she was really happy.
Later I caught some bugs and got caught by a scorpion -.-.
Also welcomed Shep, tomorrow Deirdre is going to move in.


----------



## Byngo

I rearranged some flowers that were bothering me. much better looking now


----------



## PaperCat

Payed off another house loan, and started my classic police station.


----------



## Bunnybea

Today I harvested my hybrids orange tulip, pink cosmos, purple rose.
Chopped down my orchard and redid it, 1 tree per fruit along the railroad, It's much nicer now.
I plot reset nibbles from my campsite. She's part of my cycle 16, easiest plot ever, only two times! 
I got the wind turbine request from Julian.


----------



## visibleghost

I paid off more side characters' loans. 
I fixed their houses and refurbished a lot of furniture 
i also ordered a few things and played around with different designs 
Spoke to Kidd and i love him so much seriously and his house is so pretty and i really really love him (tysm to the person who gave him to me)
i didn't?? do a lot more?? i visited some dream towns, helped out a few neighbours, completely ignored dora (it makes me so sad to do it but she needs to move)  and well that's pretty much it.

later tonight i'll probably go to club tortilet a lot of tiles to try getting som items i need from there!!


----------



## Klave

I got nothing done really today. :c
I walked around for a bit and watered my plants and talked to villagers but no PWPs were suggested/built and I couldn't decide what to do with my empty areas still.

Oh actually, the three trees near my train station finished growing so I could chop them down with my silver axe to make a little waiting area. I got a butterfly, cross and heart pattern which are quite cool. I think I would like a Triforce pattern or a New Leaf logo on one of the stumps though so I might just plant new trees and cut.


----------



## Jordon

I caught a Soft Shelled Turtle today!


----------



## HungryForCereal

managed to add wolfgang into my town!!


----------



## Ichigo.

I bred some carnations and cosmos, also starting to breed purple roses, because I realized they look really cute mixed in with pink and white roses. I also planted a lot of saplings and ran my supply dry, so I guess I'll have to start burying money. I also planted a number of white and pink azalea bush starts! I'll probably have a cliche, cherry blossom town in the end but that's fine too. And I also laid down some paths between my three characters. Marshal asked me to get signatures for some anti unruly hair petition, so I went over to my friend's town to get signatures. While I was there, I dropped off some flowers for her because my beach was getting too full!


----------



## RLinksoul

After days of trying I finally caught the Saddled Birchir or whatever that stupid fish is called.


----------



## visibleghost

i've done almost nothing lol. started a pwp and realized i put it one square wrong so had to stop it. refurbished a little. i left katie in another town too



RLinksoul said:


> After days of trying I finally caught the Saddled Birchir or whatever that stupid fish is called.



i should do  that too ugh they're such a pain to catch though since they're so rare


----------



## visibleghost

i've done almost nothing lol. started a pwp and realized i put it one square wrong so had to stop it. refurbished a little. i left katie in another town too



RLinksoul said:


> After days of trying I finally caught the Saddled Birchir or whatever that stupid fish is called.



i should do  that too ugh they're such a pain to catch though since they're so rare


----------



## Yuppu

I finally laid down my paths! I happily omitted to link the villagers I want gone to the pathways, so that my little routes don't get ruined 
I also finally updated my dream town! It's still just a wip, but I like how it's coming together


----------



## okaimii

Well, seeing how I restarted my town yesterday, there isn't much a could do yet. But I did pay off my first house loan, organized some of my items, and invited Stitches to my town. And after Stitches moves in, I'll get Kabuki, Marshal, and Beau to soon follow since my sister is holding them in her town.


----------



## Enny156

Fauna finally gave me her picture <3 I'm so happy! T__T I've been sending her like.. two letters a day for weeks now.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gaston told me that I was rumored to be a civic leader.
I WONDER WHY I'M BEING CALLED THAT... *flashbacks of me donating money for the museum's second floor, a fire hydrant, and the Reset Center...without anyone else donating.*
...oh.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Got bronze Sea Professer Badge and got Bronze villiger Representative badge


----------



## Duellym

I managed not to spend all 600k bells yet.
( yes that is a accomplishment for me )


----------



## lilharper

i caught my first scorpion and T&T emporium opened


----------



## Dinosaurz

lilharper said:


> i caught my first scorpion and T&T emporium opened



Ugghhh lucky
I really want to catch one, the only chance I got I managed to get stung.. .
I'm trying to catch one before summer ends.


----------



## Xita

Started construction on a new bridge  Hoping to visit the island tonight and finish paying for it.


----------



## PaperCat

plot resetting Bam. I normally don't plot reset but all my villagers seem to flood this one area, and its too congested >.<;


----------



## visibleghost

fixed up some rooms, did some flower stuff, left katie at someone else's town, plot reset marshal (or well i did it at like 2 am so idk if that counts) and participated in the bug off. i also started to regret how i did the area with the PWPs outside my campsite... so... I might redo it )x


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Finished up planting my bamboo garden around my zen public works projects/ near Pekoe's house.
Got 3 of the 4 insect furniture items I was missing from this month's list of available ones.
Also ordered a few cushions from T and T Emporium to customize into pokemon pillows~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Got Giant Snakehead, Golden Stag, Neon Tetra and Backyard gardener badge.
NOW SCORPIAN WOO


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I visited the island for the first time and played a couple of games. I won the bug off and did some fishing and diving. Oh, and I planted a few trees. So not much really.


----------



## HungryForCereal

i got fauna and i successfully replaced marina's displayed clothes with some furniture that fit her house


----------



## Dunquixote

After changing my mind twice today during TT, I finally decided to let Erik go; tomorrow someone is going to give me Pudge if she's available so, I needed to free up a space (though I wished my uninvited villager Rory left first; I never wanted him in my town).  Hopefully I won't get a villager from someone's void ><


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Upgraded town hall,  paid off house loan for back room oh and Fauna plotted her house a decent spot in my town.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just caught a soft-shell turtle ^.^.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality finally got a different bench.  Replaced the yellow bench with a wooden one.
Received Teddy picture.  Two more to go.

In my main town Player 2 received the gold fish amount caught and the bronze host badge.  The host badge was a nice surprise.


----------



## Ravel

I paid the loan for one of my rooms back and rearranged some hybrids.


----------



## Song

Finally had the fairy tail bench requested! Just two more fairy tail themed items to go.


----------



## aericell

Finally fixed up my paths a bit, sorted out all my hybrids and put them on my beaches, finished most of the rooms in my 2nd character's house as well as a few rooms in my own
Should probably start to clean up all the items lying around


----------



## Akimari

I FINALLY GOT A STREETPASS. The weirdest part though was the person I streetpassed has the same birthday as me? And they definitely go to my school too cuz that's where I got the streetpass at. Either way I was hella excited, and I even got a second one today whilst at the store!


----------



## HungryForCereal

Caught 5 arapaimas and an arawana! Going to my fish collection room


----------



## axo

I finished my fish collection


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got Croque, one of my Dreamies, from a friend! Shoutout to Nunnafinga!
And also he and Cherry, the new girl in town, both fail at hide-and-seek...


----------



## Lars

Did a little bit more gardening.

I love my town


----------



## visibleghost

some stuff idk the normal. i got phoebe and am plot resetting her rn :>


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 3 in my main town caught a scorpion in front of the police station.  It was trying to get in.   She now has 2 scorpion in her basement.  

Started a new town after the Banana Split TV show.  Town is called Bananas.  Players are 1 Banana, 2 Banana, 3 Banana and the fourth one will Be 4 banana.  Just waiting for the 9 villager to move in before picking the spot.


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Rory to finally ping to leave. :]  Also, Kiki gave me her picture again :];  The funny thing is that it was after she asked my opinion about an outfit that Ankha gave her (Mint Gingham shirt) and I accidentally clicked on the response "um...." ><.  I didn't think she'd give me anything.


----------



## Bunnybea

Tia requested the police station!
Got bill to move out, only 14 more to go for Chrissy 
Did some land scaping around plaza.


----------



## louise23

Went fishing


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Lyle came for to do the HHA exterior theme evalution and I finally passed Gracie's fashion check for the 4th time so I guess T and T will be opening soon.


----------



## Lars

Even some more gardening


----------



## visibleghost

the usual stuff lol :> not a lot... i did some trading and some gardening idk


----------



## remiaphasia

I planted a bunch of red bush starts around my plaza and none of them died!


----------



## Song

I managed to catch a coelacanth.


----------



## pft7

Finally built a perfect Snowboy for the first time, just after I had ordered the full series on this very website after so much frustration at trying to get one right. If the next one is perfect too I'll be vexed to say the least.


----------



## Beans

I Made My Town,Toast,today and I've already payed my first home loan [10k] and have enough for the next one [30k], I've also donated over 30 fish,4 fossils and 6 bugs to the museum! So...I've had a productive-ish day [:


----------



## Elo

Got rid of a ton of regular flowers that I didn't need that were taking up space in my town, which means I can get down to business and finish landscaping my town. Now if only my silly villagers would give me the police station pwp. :/


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I put in a new bridge, stopped Eric from moving, donated fossels, caught a scarab beetle  and donated it to the museum. Now, if I can just catch a tarantula.


----------



## dudeabides

I did Isabelle's group thing for the prestigious 'pile of pipes' pwp.  Noticed my moving out villager, Pango's house was gone, so I came here to look for a new villager.  Mayor Marina helped me out with the peppy Pippy.


----------



## Elo

It only took me an hour of running around and yelling at rocks, but I caught the house centipede and completed my bug encyclopedia and museum. Now to get the fall fish/sea critters I need so I can be lazy until winter.


----------



## kyoko xo

...nothing?...might edit.


----------



## Trickilicky

I haven't checked either of my towns for two days.. Flight Rising, what have you done to me?!! Better go visit everyone today so they don't feel abandoned ^^


----------



## bob and me

i completed my gorgeous set room, finished the sphinx PWP,finally got moe to move (took me 2hrs to do that), and got some black roses. fulfilling animal crossing day today lol


----------



## Song

I somehow got the perfect town statues today. One day down 14 more to go! I've decided to remodel my town hall with the fairy tale theme.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I decided to add some paths to my town. Used the sample carpet. Not too good looking, but I'm too lazy to create a path myself...


Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Plum Pudding

Chief finally suggested the Zen street light!!! But I realised I have reached the 30 PWP limit


----------



## visibleghost

i started working a bit more on my campsite area!! decided to demolish the fire pit for now (i wanted to move it) but i changed my mind after i told isabelle about it. idk i guess i'll have to build it again )x


----------



## kittysan

Today i got muffy in my town  which is great because shes a dreamie <3 i also got my first two turnip badges and expanded my house


----------



## Dunquixote

Congrats, Kittysan.  Today I traded for two villagers that I've wanted for a month or two now ~ Pudge and Roscoe; I can't wait to dress Pudge in a Sailor's Shirt.  I'll be back to ten villagers soon .


----------



## Bunnybea

Finished decorating my plaza with bushes, thanks to a friend.


----------



## PaperCat

starting to plan out paths


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Got Chrissy plotted in my all-bunny town AND got Stitches to move from said town into my boyfriend's town. Oh, and I also picked up Marshal from someone on the forums, so now I can work on getting Gaston moved over to his perma-town.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

In Oashisu I got some pathes done and also I got Rosie into boxes ♥ RIP always remember never forgotten~


----------



## Dinosaurz

CAUGHT A SCORPIAN!
Yay I'm so happy xD.


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm having the worst ACNL day ever; I found out that accidentally overrode my Pudge trade with the second trade and the person who originally was giving me to him for free just tried to give me him from their void but I don't think it worked (I TTed and no sign of anyone new moving in).  I got woken up by a stupid no caller id phone call and want to go to sleep, but I have to stay on to wait for someone to clear their void so I can trade them something ><.  Also, i should've kept Roscoe on the first plot that I saw him on cuz his house messed up my path setup and almost landed on a few orange tulips (but didn't, thankfully; I think I'm missing some of my Y. Hibiscus bushes though ><).


----------



## MayorHannah

I decided to move in Kabuki in the hopes that I'd be able to trade him


Then a wild Julian appeared in my campsite.

...
WHY ME?


----------



## visibleghost

i was annoyed at my campsite area lol :<

i did a few things, like adding some details in some rooms and fix some stuff with my plants, but other than that I did the usual


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So first Fauna is in my campsite, and just last night it was Chief...
WHAT HAS MY LUCK BECOME?!


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Winnie is plotted (not that I PR, just sayin'), I put out a few new furniture items, and I fixed up the paths around my town, as I read up a new set yesterday.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I was prepared to plot reset for hours because I picked up Marshal, but he actually went into a semi-decent spot on the first try. And even better, now I have space for a tenth villager.

I'm also currently TTing to get Gaston to move so he can move into his perma-town.


----------



## stitchmaker

TT in my new town for weeds and stopped for winter.  Made 2 perfect snowboys in a row.


----------



## okaimii

I got my town approval rating to 100%. Now I can finally do stuff.


----------



## RainCrossing

I got my favourite villager Blanche ^^


----------



## PaperCat

plot reseting drago


----------



## celestialprince

Got Chief and got some purple roses~


----------



## Dunquixote

I got eloise from someone's void .  >< Tomorrow someone was going to give me a villager too.


----------



## PaperCat

PaperCat said:


> plot reseting drago



Whelp, he kept placing his house next to Bertha's over and over again, finally I got annoyed and decided to keep it there. >.<


----------



## pafupafu

I got Fauna to move in tomorrow! Also I finally completed my Classic set.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I finished some trades today, and opened up a landscaping shop on TBT!


----------



## Plum Pudding

I plot resetted for Genji   Not a lot of free space left in my town!


----------



## Bunnybea

Got nibbles moved out(adopted), now if only ribbot would move.


----------



## louise23

I got plot resting for marina she is in a good place now


----------



## Wildroses

Caught a bunch of fish. The gold angler badge is the next I'm aiming for.


----------



## louise23

am watching the fireworks in my town


----------



## bigger34

Came back to my town after months of not playing, and cleaned up the place.


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm still trying to get out Eloise so I can get the villager that I'm supposed to be trading for today. <.<


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I got three campers in a row two nights ago, last night and tonight!
Two nights ago was Julian. Unfortunately, my town is full, so TO MY LUCK HE COULDN'T MOVE IN.
Last night was...well, this will explain the fact that the monster was in my town.



Tonight my luck just went worse...


----------



## Celty

I finally plot-resetted Tom!  I took hours but he's in a pretty nice spot next to Flora c:


----------



## TheEchoTimes

I visited the town of Prru in the Dream Suite today, and they visited my town in return and reviewed it. *(DA in my sig~)* I rearranged the bathroom, finished up on the paths, and cleaned up the area around Winnie's house. today's been a slow day, which is always nice. I'm gonna go see the fireworks tonight as well.


----------



## Elo

Got some more flowers for landscaping and finally decided what I'm going to plant around my town hall, even though I'm short a couple white roses. I plan on fishing/diving tonight in hopes of getting a few of the last fish and creatures I need for my encyclopedia and museum.


----------



## effys

I planted about 50 bush starts


----------



## RLinksoul

I found out that it IS indeed possible to get a villager to change the music they play. I gave Keaton Surfin' KK for his birthday and he never used it.

Chrissy's house plays KK Waltz and I mailed her Bubblegum KK. Next time I go into her house, she's not only playing the Bubblegum song, but the first thing she does is sell me KK Waltz, which I didn't have.


----------



## FelicityShadow

I finally moved out Chevre, the last villager that I wanted gone. Now I can go back to my own time and play normally! I also finished the art museum. ;--; FINALLY!!!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well, the sad news is that Frobert, the town jock, has left Kamino in search of a better town to work out at. However, it was the perfect time to get a camper, which I did.
It was none other than Alice, the normal koala from Wonderland. After a few games with her of buying and selling furniture, I got items like a backpack and the lovely carpet I wanted to start my main room with. I decided to have her move into Kamino, though I already have two normal villagers, I couldn't turn her down.
Risking the fossil in my inventory, she decided to play a best-three-of-five game of Rock-Paper-Scissors to determine her fate. And I won, 3-1. She'll be moving in soon!
I also helped a friend with signatures, making BeanBoy the fourth visitor to my town.


----------



## visibleghost

nothing else than the usual. or well, i sent 2 letters, cleaned up a little and demolished the camping cot (i'm fixing my campsite are so i'll just move it :>)

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also stopped kidd, who has only lived in my town for like 2 weeks, from moving. lol.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got some refubushing done and also I got Rudy into a good spot for his house~


----------



## Melyora

I sent letters to my favorite villagers
 Gave Punchy away to a person who wanted him (because he looks like her kitten, soooo cute!)
 Made a fruit orchard, 1 tree of each fruit (still missing a lemon XD) in a hibiscus-bush fenced area. It's starting to look very nice!
 Placed the campsite PWP and payed it off immediately. So campsite resetting for me in two days! Looking forward who's coming to live here next (^-^)
 Molly suggestion the drinking fountain PWP, a very cute PWP! Definitely going to place it someday.
 Placed some more paths, but not sure how to bend it, so I'll do only little bits every day and see what suits my taste and needs.


----------



## visibleghost

i planted trees and bushes, planned out my playground area, got the sandbox pwp suggestion, started building the firepit pwp, planned some other stuff in my town, reorganised some flowers etc. i'm really excited for tomorrow to see how it looks!! :>


----------



## Kekky

Showered my friend with gifts when he visited. Now I have all this free space.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finished the Dream Suite and a second yellow bench! Then I finally found Gaston today... At Club LOL, shaking dat booty. :3


----------



## FelicityShadow

I managed to do something dumb and TT backwards without changing the year since I'm TTing from Jan. 1 of the next year. Snake is currently in the void because of that (at least I got his picture). At least I got to experience cleaning the town of weeds and getting an item from that set?


----------



## PaperCat

finished paying off my police station pwp


----------



## Elo

Today I was able to get people to take more of the flowers I don't want which has freed up a nice chunk of town. I also managed to trade Kyle for Marshal, so I'm currently picking up all of my hybrids in prep for plot resetting him.


----------



## visibleghost

omg i got poppy's picture when I gave her a piece of furniture that i got from kidd :> i'm so happy aaAA!!!


----------



## Mikerd

Today:
I caught Isabelle sleeping, Dream Suite opens tomorrow (yay!)
Completed the Ice Furniture Set (It's 15 January at the moment)
Nookling Junction is upgrading.
Convinced Rolf not to move. C:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Managed to help Vesta find a good town to live in. The user Sc0tt now has her.


----------



## stitchmaker

Yeah I still can make perfect snowboy and got the last piece.  Next up the snowmama and than back to making more weeds for my main town players.


----------



## Gaby

Finally got the log bench project and had it built! I decided to keep one of my starter villagers instead of having her move and feel super proud of how I dealt with her terrible house placement!


----------



## Reineke

I caught Bob in time to keep him from moving out. Then I went fishing on the island! Sooo many barred knifejaws for Reese, heh.


----------



## cornimer

I decided to switch out my modern wood clock with a refurbished minimalist clock.  XD


----------



## jvgsjeff

My bank account balance reached 50 million bells today, and the post office sent me a mailman's hat. Also, I donated a (real) valiant statue to the museum, and I only need two more pieces of art to complete the collection.


----------



## PaperCat

Nothing much today. Gave Bam and apple, wished Frita would move out so I can place my fountain, waiting for Bertha to mvoe so I can place my well.


----------



## visibleghost

poppy asked to move out, i did some landscape stuff, started working on the hammock pwp


----------



## louise23

I give away peanut to my brother then after did jobs for my brother


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I got the bronze catalog badge, and stopped Bam from moving. I also made a couple of black rose hybrids.


----------



## louise23

Also today I got a shark for a villager who wanted one


----------



## cornimer

Never in my 5 years of AC have I ever placed a path down. Until today.  I came back from a dream town and thought "Wow, my town is a such mess". So, for the first time ever I started landscaping.  My town is officially half pathed now. 

Also paid off my Fortune Tellers Shop. My next PWP will be turning all of my cobblestone bridges to rope bridges.  Very productive day!


----------



## dr4gonite

I've just restarted my town, so today I got the 100% approval rating


----------



## Gaby

Stopped Bruce from moving. I consider that an achievement.


----------



## dudeabides

My town had a new camper... Derwin the lazy duck.  And we were at 9 villagers in Lazytown so ... after a few too many games of price the 5 items, and him telling me his town smelled much too nice to move away from... he's moving in!


----------



## cornimer

dudeabides said:


> My town had a new camper... Derwin the lazy duck.  And we were at 9 villagers in Lazytown so ... after a few too many games of price the 5 items, and him telling me his town smelled much too nice to move away from... he's moving in!



You've gotta love that price of 5 items game.  XD


----------



## dudeabides

You know it, he offered me a bonfire for 1000 bells and I took it.  It's in the middle of my one room house now.


----------



## cornimer

That's pretty good!   I always try to just find the least expensive item, but sometimes I get stuck with a nasty $4000 one at the end.  >.<


----------



## Elo

For some reason Kid Cat pinged today, so I made sure to get him to stay. Now that Kyle's moved out and Marshal was plot reset for a nice space on the other side of town, I replanted all my hybrid breeding beds where Kyle's house used to be. They're finally all in one place thank goodness.


----------



## QueenOfFabulous

Frita requested the wood bench in my second town. It is the first Uchi PWP that has been requested in my second town, I've been waiting for Cherry or Mira to request it in my main town for ages. It's the only Uchi PWP that hasn't been requested in my main town along with the geyster.

Nana is moving away, she's in boxes. She was one of the villagers I was trying to get out but she was one of my starters and has became one of my favourite normal villagers. She has to go though. And her house placement is rotten.


----------



## basilica

the good: 
-got marshal and merengue from some great people!
-cut down ALL THE BAMBOO (finally!)
-reorganised all breeding plots (and finally bred a blue pansy and a black rose)

the bad:
-kiki and hazel left
-anicotti STILL HASNT LEFT 
-unsure how i feel abt merengues house placement


----------



## Lurrdoc

I remodeled the lower left side of my town a little bit. I like it much more now.


----------



## louise23

Got cookie from my brother


----------



## cornimer

I celebrated the grand opening of the Fortune Teller's shop and then demolished one of my bridges.  Tomorrow I am going to rebuild it as a wood bridge!  

Also Opal pinged me and I bid her good riddance.  XD


----------



## Gaetia

I said goodbye to Limberg today, and it was a little sad, but I already have a mouse and a cranky villager. Wasn't able to get that piece of furniture I wanted from him though, gigglesnort. Aside from that, I played around with a lot of friends! Had fun playing hide-and-seek and stuff. It was quite nice. 

I'm planning on building another bridge tonight, but I'm not sure which one just yet. Later on, I will go pass by Muffy's place and hang out a bit probably. She's the sweetest. <3


----------



## Wildroses

Caught a bunch of fish in pursuit of the Gold Angler badge. I wish I had some sort of running tally so I knew how far I have to go. Also talked to all my villagers except Hugh because I don't want him to change his mind about moving.


----------



## visibleghost

currently fixing up the school in one of my side characters' house :>


----------



## Burumun

Didn't get to do anything so far except plot reset Wolfgang, but he's finally in! Will probably not have so much time to do other stuff today, it's already 9 PM, but oh well.


----------



## Melyora

Burumun said:


> Didn't get to do anything so far except plot reset Wolfgang, but he's finally in! Will probably not have so much time to do other stuff today, it's already 9 PM, but oh well.



I feel ya, it's 9 PM here too. Been busy doing housechores most of the day, and I needed to plot reset Deirdre who I adopted yesterday. It took a while, but now she is in the perfect spot, just 3 spaces to the right of Fauna <3 Looking forward to meet Deirdre tomorrow!

Did water all my flowers today =)
And Phineas gave me the bronze letter writing badge! Gonna write some more letters tomorrow to let my villagers know the good news (^-^)


----------



## Akimari

Uh, I delivered a present to Coco and accidentally told her that I didn't like her new shirt, even though it wasn't that bad at all. Other than that I'm kinda stalling myself with my town since the outdoors is nearly complete.


----------



## roseflower

Yesterday I got three streetpasses for New Leaf, and now I still need 20 to even get the bronze badge, 
if only I?d get as much streetpasses for NL as I get for my pokemon games


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I added 3 new fish to my encyclopedia- now I just have 4 to go ^u^ ...unfortunately one of them didn't make it to the museum because I sold it to O'Hare without thinking -_-


----------



## dudeabides

What did I accomplish today?  Oh a little thing called 4th fashion check.  Put up that shop lady!  She really wanted me to take her test too, standing in the middle of the plaza in a thunderstorm.  Not a good place for giraffes with the lightning and what have you.


----------



## Trickilicky

I accomplished being a big loser and not visiting either of my towns for almost a week  going to visit them now, hopefully something exciting will happen (and no-one will of moved!)


----------



## visibleghost

i moved a toonnnnnnnnn of flowers.. still not done. im ginna get rid of most of my normal flowerfields and farm more hybrids there


----------



## Mikerd

Today:

Got 3rd place at the fishing contest
Kicks opened at Main Street
Beardo suggested the Moai Statue PWP (Now leave! D: )


----------



## cornimer

I started my new wood bridge PWP! Also got Walker's coffee order right on the first try.    (No, I don't look up what the orders are online)  Then I spent some time talking to Walker and appreciating his cuteness and awesomeness.


----------



## mayorclara

I farmed on the island. :3


----------



## PaperCat

Plot resetting Freya


----------



## DynosaurDollie

So far pretty much nothing I can't find that last crack, however I am hoping to have my Cafe fundraiser finished today, only 50k to go so I don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## spiderjane

Finally got cesar out of my damn town


----------



## fangman

I Completed my house! Looking gorgeous


----------



## Gaby

Cut down a whole section of woodlands. Sorry trees. Guess I'll be known as the stump maker again...


----------



## survivorfan111100

Haven't been in my town for weeks: Cleaned up my town by throwing all the dud tickets away, did some clothes shopping for all my characters, Becky's finally leaving the 3rd, getting ready for the final fireworks show for tomorrow, Gala gave me her 2nd picture (got the first for April Fools) and hopefully receive Stale Cupcakes from KK Slider tonight.


----------



## PaperCat

started planning out my main path.


----------



## HHoney

Plot resetting.
I finally got Purple Tulips!!!!!
I think I've bred all the hybrids!


----------



## Mareets

Got the golden axe finally :')


----------



## PaperCat

Freya moved in. Big Top told me he wanted to leave. yay


----------



## louise23

saw the last of the fireworks tonight for the year


----------



## Rairu

My first blue rose from blue roses! lol, I keep getting reds from my blues.


----------



## stitchmaker

Changed flowers in my main town and my pretty town.  My side players made a lot of trips picking up flowers and placing them.
Finished Sarah house in my pretty town.  It was a storage house and everything got cleared out.
Started working on Susan Campus house in my guest town.  Library/computer and TV/Gaming room are looking better.
Need to figure out chairs for the library.

Pretty town side player received some badges last night.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

More like what I DIDN'T accomplish... My save data got corrupted YET AGAIN...


----------



## lPeachy

editing pathways/bush placements

Tomorrow it'll be shopping for my permanent villagers and finishing up those pathways, maybe doing an island run or a perfect fruit run to replenish my bells after all the shopping, and working on some badges!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I unlocked the sewing machine on my two alt characters and I'm currently laying down basic paths in my bunny town. I also picked up Cherry who will be my final villager in Balamb...and I'll be doing a pretty big overhaul in that town once I have my last perma-villager plotted.


----------



## Rairu

Woot! I caught my first tarantula on the second last night. I'd had horrible luck with them and had given up and started getting my town back to how it was before I began ripping it up to make open spaces for them. It was still a bad spawn, hiding behind the building, but I fluked out and now only a scorpion remains of the difficult bugs.


----------



## lPeachy

Hah! I finally have chief so whitney can have a wolf friend!<3 They're gonna be so cute togetherrrrr.
Also payed off my latest debt to the ruthless-to-my-pockets tom nook and am one room and a couple size upgrades away from a finished house!
Got the lovely phone, and am ready for tomorrows villager shopping spree!


----------



## survivorfan111100

Last night, I got all the fireworks festival items and got two toy hammers from the Island along with some mangoes.


----------



## Gaby

I paid off my geyser pwp~ excited to see it finished tomorrow ^^~ Also, got the wooden bridge pwp from Bruce


----------



## cornimer

ACanelleNL said:


> I paid off my geyser pwp~ excited to see it finished tomorrow ^^~ Also, got the wooden bridge pwp from Bruce



Today I paid off the wooden bridge and tomorrow I'm starting the geyser.


----------



## visibleghost

i didn't do a ton of stuff other than the usual and one trade, but i "planned" a room!! (i decided what basic furniture to use lol) just gotta get all the stuff for it and actually build it... lol. I also removed a PWP, tomorrow I'll put it back in but 1 square south.... yeah.. i'm great at planning )x

i am trying to get the sewing machine on my 3rd character but i always forget to log on to her and talk to sable. so annoying since i actually really need the sewing machine on that character. I'll try to do it tomorrow, does anyone know if you have to talk to her every day or if it's fine if you just talk to her sometimes?? )x


----------



## Elo

Annalise finally gave me the police station PWP, I'm so happy. :,D So I built it up in a corner of town that wasn't being used for anything else. I chose classic since I think it'll fit the rainy forest town thing I'm going for a little bit better than the modern station. I have some cycling to start as well.


----------



## Ichigo.

I finally caught up to the real life date after on and off breaks. I've also fixed some pwps (zen garden, wisteria trellis, windmill) and added a hot spring next to my zen garden. I'm continuing with landscaping certain parts, while ignoring parts that tick me off lmao and also breeding hybrids.


----------



## kyoko xo

Perfect town!


----------



## elchrissy

Since my current town is hardly a week old I did some things that are pretty basic, but nonetheless.

Today:
I found the 4 fossils in my town, and only one was "new" so I donated it. 
I managed to catch every bee that I came across and avoided being stung. 
I did the island tours for a while to finally be able to get a piece of mermaid furniture. 
I slaved away to pay off a part of my house loan and enlarge my upper floor. 
I got dat tan staying strong~
...and I made Julian follow me around for a long time when he invited me over to his house.


----------



## ams

I prevented Poncho from moving yet again. I don't think he likes me.


----------



## HelloPrince

I got stung by a scorpion today... yay...
I meant to catch the little ******* (new town, gotta recatch everything) but he was kinda fast and I can't recall the way I actually did it the first time around.
Although I wouldn't be surprised if I just panicked and flung my net everywhere.


----------



## Dunquixote

I accidentally TTed to 9/30/15 instead of back to yesterday x_x.  luckily I didn't lose anyone


----------



## cornimer

Started the geyser PWP!


----------



## Gaby

Geyser pwp was up! I really liked the spot I chose for it. Unfortunately Isabelle wouldn't let me build the fire pit where I wanted to but... what can you do? So I'm reworking that idea...


----------



## HungryForCereal

completed my dream home!


----------



## Melyora

Did a bit of gardening and fishing, as it was raining. The elusive coelacanth is still as elusive as ever, but the salmons were a good catch!
Stopped Deirdre from moving out.
Paid of the museum renovation.
Paid of my home loan, enabling me to start building an attic!

Oh, and Saharah was in town today, and she gave me a Saharah-exclusive wallpaper (desert vista) and flooring (boxing ring mat).


----------



## cornimer

I bid farewell to Opal.  She will not be missed.  XD

What else...did some favours for everyone. Bluebear wanted fruit, Tom wantd me to come visit later, Mira wanted to come visit now, Flurry wanted me to deliver something to Bluebear and Walker wanted some furniture.  Busy day in Beyond!  c:


----------



## visibleghost

well.. gigi moved yesterday and marina was in my campsite so i invited her in... which i kind of regret because now i have 4 normals and i only want one..... uh........ oh well...... i also did some stuff in my houses, some trading and removed a pwp


----------



## Gaby

Caught an orchid mantis and some ants  put one in my house as deco and it became this cute little ant farm.


----------



## HHoney

Today was a great AC day...finally got a PWP request - Fairy Tale Clock request from Nana the pink monkey! She's my only normal I've ever had in this town, and I think she has requested 7 normal PWPs - one to go!
Now if only Kidd or the Uchis would start requesting PWPs - I want the log bench and Bus Stop!! And the Sphinx. I really need it!


----------



## Chris01

Just caught the king salmon!!


----------



## Ichigo.

mostly continued landscaping and took away paths from certain areas. i'm also working on expanding my second and third characters' homes even though i don't have anything to put in them, just because i want the exterior to fill up the fenced area. took a screenshot of my newly finished windmill area


Spoiler:


----------



## RLinksoul

I caught and donated the king salmon today, completing my aquarium part of the museum. Now all I need is the artwork part and my museum will be 100%.


----------



## Gaby

Caught some salmon! Woo.


----------



## Trickilicky

In Cinnabar I found a lost item and gave it to Claudia. In Bluewood I stopped Doc from moving. He's cute, I like his glasses ^^


----------



## visibleghost

uhh the usual i dont really remember. got kinda frustrated that no one is suggesting pwps and i tried planning some stuff but it didn't go very well. i also got v disappointed that no one wants to move, i need phil, dora, poppy and maybe nana to move ugh


----------



## FelicityShadow

Finally got 100 million bells and caught the spider crab to complete my diving encyclopedia and the museum!


----------



## visibleghost

plot reset marina, she plotted to the perfect spot in my second try!! nice. also did some other things but not a lot. got a pwp suggestion


----------



## cornimer

Started the windmill PWP.  c:


----------



## dudeabides

Ups and downs today... You know how it goes.  First I went out saw the new to Sept. red dragonfly that I never caught before and snapped it up.  Then I did a minor favor for one of my villagers that I've had since I first got the game and have never received a pic from... and she gave me one!  Better late than never Blaire I thought, then I was looking for a salmon in the waterfall part and oops, dropped my 3ds and the ACNL cartridge popped out.  So I went back into the game and got yelled at by you know who, then talked to that same villager over and over and never got another task to help with just over and over rumor comments and outfit talk.  Groan... then I went outside and found another insect I've never caught on a tree, the walking stick!  So ups and downs...

Now I'm just refreshing that official sig thread because one of my villagers has a petition.  Still loving this game.


----------



## visibleghost

did some landscaping, welcomed marina. i might tt some to get a villager out but idk.


----------



## milkday

I paid off my loan, so I'm getting a basement!


----------



## Chris01

Im about to head out and grab a load of play coins so I can use them on ACNL, and I might do  loads of fishing this afternoon


----------



## visibleghost

i did some TT:ing and got nana to ask to move out!! also helped a lot of villagers out with some favours :>


----------



## survivorfan111100

Yesterday Becky finally moved out and I passed my first Gracie Fashion Check


----------



## Enny156

I passed my last fashion check!! :3


----------



## LilD

This afternoon,  my main task in my town today was to plot set Tangy in my desired location.  So, knowing the somewhat grueling task ahead, I loaded up my first new character to check where Tangy plot her house.  I couldn't believe it, 1st attempt to plot reset and it went in my planned location, lined up perfectly next to another villager!  I audibly woo hooed, lol.


----------



## survivorfan111100

Remodeled my second floor and started the fairy-tale clock. Tonight I'm going to pay my third character's house loan.


----------



## stitchmaker

3 side players complete their joke books in my guest town.  Yeah hearing 3 jokes in a row is over.
Turned 30 black roses into gold roses for Town Reality.


----------



## cornimer

I caught the salmon and king salmon literally 30 seconds apart from each other!


----------



## mogyay

nothing, i'm still trying to find a stupid tarantula ugh


----------



## Mareets

I finally got a perfect town the other day and today I finished paying for a town hall reno


----------



## meelz_xo

It's day 13 for me and I finally finish paying off my first public works project  (I got the Reset Centre)


----------



## Ichigo.

A lot of time traveling and hybrid breeding. Next step is to TT to weeding day


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'd like to give a big shout out to Kiki who NO MATTER WHAT I DID would never ping me. She's in boxes today... The only normal I really wanted in my town and now she's leaving... 

sometimes I really hate this game with their stupid ping concept


----------



## miraxe

Today, I completed my Harvest room and swapped my Mermaid and Gorgeous room positions, meaning every room in my house now has a Fairy Tale theme going on. ' v ' Hopefully my HRA score goes even higher now.


----------



## meelz_xo

I started building my dream suite


----------



## Melyora

Fauna suggested the Flower Arch <3 




Did some chores for villagers, layed some paths, collected fossils (the museum had all of them already <_<)

Hit an ore rock and got all purple/pink ores, looked amazing (^_^)


----------



## Scrafty

Caught four fish I needed for the museum, including a king salmon.


----------



## visibleghost

got someone to adopt nana, built a new pwp (the zen streetlight) planted some trees, did some favours and did the normal stuff. now i'm trying to get pwp suggestions from either lucky or phoebe by doing the diving trick. so far i've gotten one ping about changing lucky's catchphrase, lol


----------



## Nimega

I woke up and saw a Jacob's Ladder outside! It made me very happy to see that I've finally achieved the Perfect Town rating. I set the Stone Tablet PWP and watered flowers too.


----------



## PaperCat

Saw I had a camper and checked (hoping it was a villager I am looking for) and its Marshal. I am tempted to invite him to move in


----------



## cornimer

Stopped Walker from moving.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> Saw I had a camper and checked (hoping it was a villager I am looking for) and its Marshal. I am tempted to invite him to move in



I would be too, just so I could sell him one day.  XD


----------



## mogyay

wasn't today but last night i caught a tarantula finally


----------



## CainWolf

I _finally_ got to change Colton's catchphrase. It may not sound like much but he took Deirdre's catchphrase and she has been gone for _four months_ but he just wouldn't ping me for a change. It was especially difficult because Colton is one of those villagers I can never find anywhere in town, it seems like every time I want to talk to him I check every shop and museum exhibit until he turns up in the last place I look.


----------



## Ichigo.

I TTed to weeding day, made sure my town was totally clean of weeds, and got the topiaries!! I then traveled back to the first day of April just to see my town in cherry blossom season again, but completely forgot that it would be April Fool's, so I took advantage of that and got some villager pictures (I got Flurry's yay!! She was the only one out of my villagers I didn't have). I wanted to set up one of the topiaries but couldn't do mayoral work with all the festivities going on, which is actually rly annoying once you've finished celebrating. Other than that, I just replaced fruit trees with normal trees. I thought I had enough, but I guess I need all the pink.


----------



## meelz_xo

I paid off the museum expansion and the Dream Suite opened today


----------



## Jordon

I caught a Salmon and a King Salmon today!

I also made a new friend and getting a new villager soon!


----------



## Toadette

In my non TT town I haven't played it yet today, in my main town, I have gotten a villager from a bad spot and accepted Knox into town!


----------



## Gaby

I randomly found a blue violet! I was searching about for fossils when I saw it right there next to the little pink lily, white & purple violet garden set up underneath the trellis! It's not really an achievement because I didn't do anything but I'm really excited


----------



## dudeabides

I found one too, I have put my violets (but none were purple) in the northeastern most part of the map, and the purple one showed up by itself right next to a tree in the middle of the map.  Guess it migrated?


----------



## meelz_xo

Museum expansion opened. Paid off for campsite. Gifted some pink roses. Sold over 24k bells worth of turnips.


----------



## visibleghost

got genji's picture!! i haven't played a lot yet but i'm really happy i got it :>


----------



## PaperCat

plot reset Marshal (who I got from my campsite the other day) to a better spot. He was blocking one of my bridges, so glad I reset a few times to a spot I can deal with


----------



## survivorfan111100

Passed my second Fashion Check


----------



## HungryForCereal

i decorated faunas house and im so pleased with it right now! ^^


----------



## meelz_xo

Set down some paths and paid off mortgage :3


----------



## cornimer

I did errands for my villagers and bought a new mailbox and roof for my second player's house! c:


----------



## Chiarasu

Paid off mortgage for the basement for my second character. Trying to catch more bugs for furniture now.


----------



## princessmorgan

I organized one patch of flowers and cut 2 heart patterns out! yay n_n


----------



## pafupafu

redid some pathing, everything looks sooo much better now


----------



## Buttielle

Laid down some more pathing, caught some bugs and cleaned out some of my closet! 
I'm thinking now I'm going to start another public works project....


----------



## Nimega

I'm not done yet, but I'm planning on kicking out all paths to create dirt paths, which I think will create a magical atmosphere for the upcoming Fall. Also, I set the Museum Shop PWP (I haven't paid for it yet, but I have the bells), enabled the Beautiful Town Ordinance and told Isabelle to delete one of the Regular Streetlights in front of the Town Hall, which I will replace with the Fairytale Light that Poppy requested today.


----------



## Satanoid

Moved away Pancetti, finished up some gardening.


----------



## PaperCat

Passed my first Gracie fashion check.


----------



## visibleghost

landscaping, the usual. didn't get any pwps but didnt really try. still only have 9 villagers which is kind of annoying, but i havent been able to find any of the villagers i want. i also did one trade and got a lot more hybrids. my hybrid garden is coming along, i have every type of hybrid now and i'm just breeding them. cool.


----------



## PaperCat

Frita pinged to leave (yay!) then got angry when i told her to leave and decided to stay -___-


----------



## pastellrain

All the trees I planted sprouted! None of them died, and I planted about 15! Yaaay! (I did time travel in the process, because I was impatient though...)


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I got Marshal plotted beside Apple (I'm trying for perfect house alignment to make placing paths much easier) and yeah.


----------



## kenna

got a villager out and unlocked the museum renovation.  plan to do lots of landscaping too!


----------



## Anblick

Today was super good in Erintown!

-I finally got my golden axe!! I'm so excited!
-I got Chadder to give me the cube sculpture PWP! Not the one I was hoping for but I'll take it haha
-I finally bought some blue roses so I'm getting closer to having all the hybrids in my town
-And last, Saharah gave me the egyptian floor today, which I have been trying to get forever. Yessss! I'm probably going to turn my Egyptian room Halloween for October anyway but I'm so happy to finally have that carpet.


----------



## Fields

_Sitting back at his mahjong table with a Brewster coffee, Craig inserts a cassette into the beat-up cassette player and hits 'play'. _

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLoytewvn0g

_Today hadn't been the best day so far. He'd awoken to find the rain of yesterday had departed Rapture for further up the coast. Idly, he'd considered that the return of the sun would bring with it some positive change. But instead... today had happened. He could deal with there being no new fossils to display in the museum; after all, he only had two gaps left in the collection. These days he wasn't really hopeful apart from that last moment of anticipation everyone has when they hand them over for identification. 

But then Olivia had delivered the news that she was leaving. 

Letting the coffee cup sit on the side of the green felt, Craig toyed with the tiles, idly flipping them over. Green dragon. Six bamboo. North wind. Olivia had sat across from him at this table many times, playing with Maple and Lobo, or occasionally Lyman (if he would sit still long enough). She was a very aggressive opponent, always playing riichi as early as possible and relishing the discomfort of the others at the table. Craig smiled. He liked that about her. 

He'd thought about asking her to stay, but the rules of Rapture are clear and for everyone alike: nobody who doesn't want to be here is forced to stay. Her declaration that she and Rapture go together like moussaka and bubble tea was honest, and left little room for recourse. A flower can't bloom indoors, and so Craig would ready himself to farewell one who had been there from the beginning. 

He sighed, leaving the tiles and bundles of sticks alone and taking a sip of his cooling black coffee, letting the bitterness wash his mouth before sweeping the tiles into the automatic shuffler. He held no ill will to Olivia. In fact, he was happy for her in a sense. She was still willing to pursue her passions away from Rapture. Just like Lyman. 

The tiles tumbled and rattled before forming a neat set of hands and dead wall in the center of the table, ready for another game. Turning the tiles in the hand closest to him so they were all right-way upward, he nodded. Just as how a hand is not the game in riichi mahjong, he wouldn't allow this news to deter him. He would make Rapture a place that even Lyman could be proud of him for making, wherever he was now. 

Draining the last of the coffee, Craig stood and pushed the chair back neatly before walking to the door, tossing the empty cup in the bin. There was a new room in the house that needed theming, a new public works project to consider, loans that needed repaying and more. Sitting around and wallowing in morose pity was self-servile, and he had a perfect town to run. 

Despite it all, Rapture was back. And Craig would make sure it was there to stay._


----------



## Twisterheart

I caught the house centipede, which was the last bug I needed to complete my bug encycopedia.


----------



## CottonA'Dream

I managed to get Mitzi to move in before anyone else could!


----------



## visibleghost

bought some stuff, planted some stuff, got some qrs. uh. idk really. i should log back on and remove a pwp i have.


----------



## davroslek

In my main town, I got Cherry moved out to someone else's town (she mailed me her pic) and I fully completed my museum! Nothing really interesting happened in my second town, other then getting Willow moved in.


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

Uhm... I caught a spider today. that's pretty cool, right? 
Cut down trees, moved flowers to where I wanted them....

Currently waiting on police station to get it's funds then I can start on something else.


----------



## visibleghost

the usual. wendy moved in. i didn't play a lot today. didn't even buy fertilizer to plant it. idk, i'm kind of tired so i've been watching youtube instead of playing


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I caught and donated a king salmon. I also caught a few other fish that I needed.


----------



## RibbonFinale

I got two of my dreamies today!~ I also planted a bunch of hybrid roses and am going to start collecting funds for a new project!


----------



## Squidward

RibbonFinale said:


> I got two of my dreamies today!~ I also planted a bunch of hybrid roses and am going to start collecting funds for a new project!


Two? That's really great progress, it takes me like a month to get one!


----------



## Knopekin

Frita finally said she was moving out!!! I'm so happy! Her house has been the bane of my life lately! (if anyone wants her, give me PM)

I also got the solar panels suggested in one town and the archway sculpture suggested in another. Not sure I'll ever construct either, but I like having anything suggested, because it means next time there's more chance of the thing I _do_ want getting suggested


----------



## tealseer

I know this says today but yesterday I completed two encyclopedias. The fishing encyclopedia and the sea food one. I was very happy plus I also caught the house centipede, the bee (which I am scared of) and the petaltail dragonfly. It was a very eventful day indeed c: 

just need to catch two more bugs!!!


----------



## Fields

Olivia decided not to move out today after all, which seemed in theming since she was sweating and freaking out everytime we talked. The way she did it (Wh-what, you're not even going to try and stop me?! Ah, i-it was all a joke! Yeah, just a joke! I could never leave! See you tomorrow!) seemed like she lost her nerve and came up with an excuse to stay. It was cute


----------



## pastellrain

Unlocked my dream suite! Whoooo


----------



## Bloobloop

I... talked to my villagers ;-;


----------



## Twisterheart

I caught a saddled bichir for the first time. Now I just need a blowfish and I'll have completed my fish Encycopedia.


----------



## kukotte

Managed to loose one of my dream villager >:/


----------



## Lucizzle

I finally completed my Rococo room. It took a few months and a lot of streetpasses, but I finally did it. I feel VERY accomplished.


----------



## HungryForCereal

marshal moved into my cycling town!! took me a while to recover from the ecstasy


----------



## visibleghost

started working on my sweets room... uh. not much else


----------



## Anblick

I finished building Stonehenge!! I'm so excited. I've been trying to get the suggestion for it forever and now it's done!!  Now I just need to find the time to buy some more black and orange flowers so I can landscape the rest of the area the way I want, woohoo!


----------



## Knopekin

*Windmill get!!!!* Tammy, there's a reason you're my fave


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was bored in my cycling town so I did a bit of hippo herding.


----------



## Pikkachao

finally got katrina to suggest her shop!  i've had 2 towns before this one and never played long enough to get her to do this, so i'm pretty exciteddd


----------



## Akimari

Quite a lot was accomplished today, especially considering what a standstill I've been at with my town.

I moved out Pudge and gave him away on ACNLAdopt, and FINALLY GOT MY LAST DREAMIE, FILBERT. I also did some landscaping around my home and the area south of the campsite. One of my friends helped me out big time too by giving me her yellow roses. I tried to get them on my own from the island tours, but I gave up after the first tour only gave me 3 yellow roses...


----------



## Libra

Finally got Molly in my campsite after four days of campsite resetting. Was kinda cool, though. Not so much for the villagers that showed up several times, but it was fun interacting with all those new faces (and finding out what personalities they are).


----------



## GalacticGhost

I found someone who cycles villagers in their town, and they had Alfonso, and they let me move him into my town.

sO ALFONSO'S MOVING INTO MY TOWN YEEEEESSSSSSS

I will have three of my five dreamies! I just need Melba and Felicity now!


----------



## Candy83

I have a new town called Cuties. I'm loosely playing in developing it. Last night, I did some rearranging of trees. And on Friday, I plot-reset to welcome the Smug wolf Kyle. He moved in officially today [Saturday, September 19, 2015]. Along with the trees, I may be contending with some bushes. But it will depend on how my day goes (in real life).


----------



## CJODell62

I used 10 bugs in today's last bug off of the season and got a few more insect series furniture pieces. I reset a total of eight times, and here were my averages over those eight:
*10. Miyama stag, which averaged 60.88 points from a total of 487 points.
*9. Agrias butterfly (second), which averaged 71.38 points from a total of 571 points.
*8. Raja Brooke butterfly, which averaged 72.88 points from a total of 583 points.
*7. Birdwing butterfly, which averaged 91.25 points from a total of 730 points.
*6. Horned atlas (first), which averaged 92.13 points from a total of 737 points.
*5. Agrias butterfly (third) (large), which averaged 94 points from a total of 752 points.
*4. Agrias butterfly (first) (large), which averaged 94.63 points from a total of 757 points.

My three highest scoring bugs all scored more than 100 points on average, and only 12 points total separated third from first over eight tries:
*3. Horned atlas (second) (large), which averaged 108.38 points from a total of 867 points.
*2. Goliath beetle (large), which averaged 109.13 points from a total of 873 points.
*1. Cycclomatus stag (large), which averaged 109.88 points from a total of 879 points.

Interestingly, the large Goliath beetle won the most, winning my fifth, sixth, seventh, and eighth tries.

Man, I have _*way*_ too much time on my hands, if I spent the day doing this and calculating all these averages.


----------



## Fields

It's yesterday, I know. But I won the bug-off with a Cyclomattus Stag worth 117 points


----------



## Twisterheart

I won the bug off today.


----------



## Gaby

Finally grew a second blue violet so I can start breeding properly!


----------



## Anblick

I did a ton of landscaping around my brand-new Stonehenge! I am really excited with how all my new landscaping is shaping up, I've been systematically doing some color scheme overhauls and I think my town is really coming together.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I won a Caterpillar sofa at the bug off.


----------



## CJODell62

Another thing happened tonight. I got a letter from K.K. Slider and he included his picture in it.


----------



## Gaby

Today was great!! I got my last visit from Gracie, passed her fashion check and got her to decide in favor of building her store in my town! I waited 5 months for this!!!
I also held a celebration for the completion of my train-station remodel!!! It looks so pretty!
Finally I opened my mail and got a present from Rudy for having gone over to his house yesterday: his pic!!!


----------



## Fields

Camofrog left today. His house leaves a massive gap next to the camping area. 

He sent me his pic. I never knew we were such good mates. That's the second pic that I've ever gotten, after Lyman. 

I only know who my true friends are after they're gone


----------



## Squidward

I made 90k bells.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I caught a yellow perch and donated it. I got some fish furniture from the fishing tournament. Two football fish lamps, two crab clocks a dab table and a squid chair. 

I also started my game with two new purple roses.


----------



## visibleghost

dripple: a lot of stuff. got two villagers. plot reset one of them, also plot reset henry i got earlier. also died because this town is a mess ):
cool: helped out with a lot of favours, bought some stuff, did a tiny bit of landscaping. the usualy thing. dora came over!! I 'll probably just play and chill now, maybe try to cathc some bugs or fish or w/e


----------



## mogyay

i found approx 1 million lucky clovers in my cycling town today


----------



## Dawnpiplup

mogyay said:


> i found approx 1 million lucky clovers in my cycling town today



1 million? 0.o that's a lot of lucky clovers XD

I grew a lot of hybrids in my town today and gave one of my bffs Xavi some bush starts to decorate his town with.


----------



## twisty

I got rid of all my QR paths and laid down a bunch of clover paths! I'm trying to make my town completely naturally, and so far it's been a blast. c: It really makes it feel more like a forest, and I'm hoping to get some more bush and cedar starts to finish up the look~


----------



## Libra

I finally completed my art collection by buying what I was missing from some wonderful people here on the forum. My fossil collection was already completed and I'm now a bit more motivated to work on my fish and insect collection (even though I tend to get bored rather quickly with those, haha).


----------



## survivorfan111100

I created my paths for Halloween and started the illuminated tree project.


----------



## visibleghost

plot reset two villagers. not much else lol


----------



## Vintage Viola

My villager Marcie suggested the police station today, so now I finally get to set it up! I'm so happy, but I don't know which one to get :O cause I like both Copper and Booker a lot.


----------



## Dorian

What I usually do, work my fingers to the bone for my villagers, lol. I also welcomed Flora, arranged for Kid Cat to arrive day after tomorrow and had a third pyramid built for Ankha, our town goddess.


----------



## stitchmaker

3 side players in my guest town caught dung beetle to complete their bug collection.
All got their badges the next day and bonus Sarah bronze letter and Sally 100 million bells badges.

New town received her gold helper badge, bronze streetpass and letter writing badge.  Finally got the request for the picnic blanket.
Last night I played catch up in two of my towns when they got an early move out.  Played 3 day in new town and 2 days in guest town.
Made two perfect snowboys.


----------



## visibleghost

Dora is moving from my main town!! I'm so happy because she is in the middle of a path and I've wanted her to move for months!!

Chow is moving from my second town as well!! which is great B)

both are moving on the 11th but I might TT to get some of them out


----------



## oukin

Besides Miranda finally moving out, I finally got a lazy villager (Joey) in my campsite today!! I haven't gotten one in months, so I filled my box with beetles and sharks at the island.. it took a while getting him to play each time but I ended up getting 1.6 mil~ finally I have enough to start on more PWP's ^p^! Also got a new camper item from him for my catalog completion!! I think I'll get the Aluminum briefcase reward tomorrow too, so I'm pretty happy about today..


----------



## meo

Since restarting my third town yesterday (with the intent to form it into my new main town and transfer all my things)...I've so far gotten my 100 percent approval rating. So I set up the beautiful town ordinance and built the campsite. I've done my first two house upgrades. Stitches finished unpacking as my sixth I believe and Diva's plot as my seventh (which is fine since I'll cycle them all out eventually once I'm ready to move others in). I did some tasks for Pierce, Rocco, and Kiki. 
I managed to do my hair in my other town so it doesn't look as much of a mess...but I'm not fully feeling the color I chose. 
I donated some fish, bugs, art, and fossils to my museum to get it going...and I talked to the Sable and am counting the days till she unlocks my qr machine. ;___;
And I talked to Tortimer so yay access to the island starting tomorrow...and I planted all the fruit though I think I killed my cherries with my campsite placement. >.>;


----------



## Trickilicky

Today I did a bunch of chores for my villagers, and wrote to everyone in Cinnabar and sent them a perfect peach from the towns orchard. 

In Bluewood my TIY opened and I went shopping and got a bunch of stuff for my catalog. I also went to the park with Skye:





This week I updated both towns dreams and feel really happy with how they're looking!


----------



## visibleghost

cut down all my trees in my second town lol


----------



## twisty

I finished pathing the top half of my town!! c:


----------



## visibleghost

stsrted building the totem pole pwp


----------



## GalacticGhost

I set up a shop on here to sell all of my unwanted flowers last night, and it's open for the first time today. Nobody's bought any flowers yet, but setting up the shop means that I'm one step closer to getting rid of all of my unwanted flowers that have been cluttering up my town (and my mayor's storage). Plus anyone who comes over to buy the flowers will count towards my 100 visits for the train station remodel! The shop's here, for anyone who wanted to know.

Apart from that, I don't think I'll accomplish much today. Kody's moving out on the 17th, so I can look for Melba or Felicity once again in a few days. I'm planning on selling a load of perfect peaches soon, as I have a lot of those again. Also planning on doing it so I have one set of paths for the northwestern half of my town, and the other for the southeastern half. At the moment I have random areas with one path set or the other, and it looks kinda messy.

I'm going to be off school in a week, so soon I'll have plenty of time to get lots of stuff done.


----------



## KoalaKitty

I got a bunch of hybrids to grow, and I payed of 50k of my house loan. I'll be going to the island to pay off the rest of it tonight.


----------



## Cheza

OMIGOSH A STRINGFISH!

Almost finished collecting my fishies ;-)


----------



## Sansa

I paid off my house today!  It can't be expanded anymore  

And it's also the first time I've ever managed to do that in any Animal Crossing game


----------



## GalacticGhost

Earlier, I was able to sell my perfect peaches at a town where they were on premium AND peaches weren't the native fruit! I think I got over 2 million Bells from that. 

I have to make BlueStar (a side character of mine) go to Nook's Home's because she got her final expansion on her house today!

Then I have to make her give some of her Bells to SunnyHeart (another side character) so Blue has 20 million Bells, and Sunny has the extra Bells Blue had. THEN I can start paying off Sunny's house. Or start decorating Blue's house, as I have planned out the themes for each room in her house and have a bunch of furniture that doesn't match and needs to be sold. I'll probably get around to doing that when I'm off school. This weekend, though, I'll do what I said I'd do in my previous post.


----------



## survivorfan111100

I customized a lot of furniture, finally got the gold watering can, and found all the fossils for the museum. Tonight I'm planning on expanding my back room for my main character.


----------



## Moose716

Harvested my Perfect Peaches and Planted apple trees next to my paths.


----------



## GalacticGhost

Today I was able to sell some of my flowers, so now I have less unwanted flowers taking up space in my town. I'm thinking of one day doing it so I sell bush starts and saplings in my flower shop. I don't have many of those at the moment, though, so I can't do it yet.

I also made the final payment on BlueStar's house today, so I can now start working on either decorating her house or paying off SunnyHeart's house.

Another thing I can do soon is look for Melba or Felicity so one of them can move into my town. I'm thinking of looking for Melba first as she's tier 5, so she'll either be for free or at a low price. Once I get more TBT and IGB and Olaf or Merry move out, I'll look for Felicity.


----------



## dannbarbery

My fairy-tale bridge was completed today, which means I have all the fairy-tale projects except the train station. Demolished one of my old bridges to replace it with the fairy-tale bridge. One of my villagers also gave me a bamboo shoot for an errand.


----------



## Dorian

Today in my perfect town, Cocoplum, I made the rounds, sent letters, visited with villagers and made sure no one was unhappy. In my wip town, Paradise, Phoenix is getting her first floor made larger and Mayor Swan is setting up a new pwp


----------



## jvgsjeff

I recently got the Letter Writer badge. It's just the bronze one, but it's the last bronze badge that I needed (I still need plenty of silver and golds though). I hate writing letters, but I've been forcing myself to do it lately just to get these badges.


----------



## Que

I got rid of ALL patterns in my town and got MY DREAMIE KABUKI! SO excited to have him here! <3 Planned out plots for my other dreamies when I obtain them and sent letters to all of them with a perfect cherry in each! Other than that, I simply did my daily chores of weeding, planting new flowers, watering hybrids and carnations and refurbishing a ton of furniture. Considering opening a temporary shop to clean out my old refurbished furniture and other items that are simply too good to simply throw out x3


----------



## visibleghost

got rid of a bnch of flowers i've had in my town to make grass grow back.


----------



## Crea

Almost finished collecting all the fossils, got Static in my town and bred more hybrids.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

After playing for 6 months and owning a mansion for about 3 months, I finally hit 100,000+ HHA points! I never cared much about my score, but it was exciting to get both the silver and gold trophies in the mail on the same day. I had been stuck at 89,000 points for the longest time. It was hard to score high because I don't like clutter, so I don't cram things in my rooms just for points. I had gotten the cabana set from someone here and I swapped out my sloppy bedroom furniture for the cabana. I wasn't expecting anything, but I guess HHA likes that stuff more.


----------



## RXera

Finally got the perfect town rating today, hoping it can last for 14 more days to get a golden watering can. Layed down some more paths today and it seems to fit together a bit. town still needs a lot of work though, hope villagers start suggesting public work projects more, since half of my town is totally bare and in need of hybrids


----------



## kamiyama34

Finished the paths (mostly) in my second town, Westwind, tonight. It's still pretty messy (flowers everywhere, oh lawd), but boy is it nice to have a pathway!


----------



## Plum Pudding

I got Chief back in his original shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## visibleghost

in my second town i TT:ed a bit and i'm now in november. I plan to play the entire november and then tt back to the first few days of september. then I might tt to spring, idk yet


----------



## KoalaKitty

I managed to get someone to decide to move out. Mint will be moving in four days- but I tt sometimes, so maybe earlier. I also got Boomer to plot in a good spot, he moved in today (with the help of tt lol), and I am hype. I also started work on my first PWP, the yellow bench, which will one day be replaced by another bench. I also made almost 300k bells from the island, it took a while, but I get distracted easily, so it makes sense XD


----------



## Libra

Not much, but Lucha suggested the Maoi Statue, even though I really wasn't expecting any PWP pings today. ^_^


----------



## 0ni

Merengue moved in! Also sold some turnips for a decent profit. All around good day in Narshe.


----------



## Jovi

I accomplished little. Recently reset my town, so starting from scratch. I did however get a desired villager today, with the prospect of a couple more soon! So that's pretty good. Hopefully I'll have my town back the way it was, or maybe even better!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Phineas just gave me the Catalog Maniac Gold badge. It's my 14th gold badge.


----------



## yukikotobuki

Shep finally recommended that I build Stonehenge, so I did so - and the spot looks pretty cute. Also planted a few bushes and trees along part of my path. It wasn't much, but I'm pretty proud of what my town is becoming!


----------



## KoalaKitty

Got the Bronze Insect badge and payed off my house loan! I now legally own the tiny top floor. I also got the box of tissues, and I'm working on saving 500k (100k more!) for the next gift (idk what it is lol). Paid off the cost for the yellow bench, ceremony will take place tomorrow after school :3 
Mint should be moving out shortly after the ceremony, as I plan to tt to the moving date, which is in two days (one day tomorrow). Boomer's in town, I really like him, he's a real cutie. I've had penguins before in WW and always held a grudge against them, but I guess you could say that Boomer and I have... _broke the ice._


----------



## s11267

I bought two of my dreamies: Zucker and Hopper


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nothing cause happy home designer has got me hooked!!!


----------



## visibleghost

plot reset whitney anD GOT THE LOG BENCH PWP SUGGESTION??? I was going to do the diving trick, but when I turned on the game I just walked past phoebe and she pings me and tells me she wants a log bench ;;;;; I AM sO HAPPY RN


----------



## gem83

Nothing today but yesterday I finally got Marshal to move out to make room for Phil.


----------



## Libra

Got the garbage can suggested as a PWP. Probably won't build it (I've never seen it in a town, actually), but PWP requests are always nice, so I'm not complaining. ^_^ Also got Pashmina's pic (she sent it in the mail) and got my fourth mannequin. I knew I was missing one of the Able Sisters' but I wasn't sure which one. Turns out it's Labelle (and I don't know why I didn't realize that sooner).


----------



## mayortash

Picked up my gold badge for fishing lots! That's another badge down.


----------



## Dorian

Sent letters out to all villagers and arranged for the Tower pwp  Thank you for the suggestion Co-Mayor Pancetti!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and moved in both Kyle and Stitches


----------



## ChocoMagii

Replanted all my trees after the bamboo invasion.


----------



## RiceBunny

In my town? Nothing. But I got a lot done in my mom's town. Got one of her main dreamies and 2 other villagers she likes as well. Once I get her Eloise and maybe Chief, I'll put the villager thing on pause and start working on her town a bit. She's super busy now with some real life stuff, so I grabbed her 3DS and I'm finally restarting her town for her. She doesn't like the restarting part, so I'm doing it for her. I won't get her too far off, since I still want her to enjoy the game, and it is HER town after all lol


----------



## shuhbooty

I finally got my dream suit paid off!! So much grinding! It felt like a nice accomplishment.


----------



## Dorian

Moved in Fauna!


----------



## Vintage Viola

Finally got another one of my dreamies, Stitches!


----------



## otomatoe

Have Drift gave me his picture because I brought him butterfly lol. He's the only one left from my original villagers, and I got 3 pics of him already. He's cute and annoying at once


----------



## GalacticGhost

Finally got Felicity, finally got round to starting to rearrange the paths in my town, finally got the silver weeding badge... and Fuchsia's moving out soon so I can FINALLY get Melba. Or get Hazel.

Basically a lot of finallys.


----------



## KoalaKitty

Jambette is moving! *dances excitedly*


----------



## nerdatheart9490

I created and started laying down my paths, and unlocked the QR machine for the mayor


----------



## KittybotANI

Last night I finally got around to organizing all my saved mail and clearing the items out of them. Got a lot of mail deleted so I have room for whatever hilarious stuff my villagers decide to send me. =^_^= Today is less accomplishing IN my town and more accomplishing ABOUT my town. As a measure for cleaning up my messy messy piles of items all over town I'm planning new player houses! So I've got a notebook and have planned out exactly what I want for each room in my Mayor's house (Sweets exterior and main room, and various fairy taleish themes for the other rooms) and I've written out a plan for an Ocean House (mermaid exterior and main room, and various water/beachy vacationy stuff for the other rooms. Also pirate basement.) Haven't decided what my other houses will be yet, but these will make a big difference in having places to put all my tons and tons of STUFF THAT'S JUST EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Libra

Got a few PWP suggestions these last days; the bell (thank you, Sprinkle), the sphinx (thank you, Lucha) and the wisteria trellis (thank you, Pashmina). <3


----------



## visibleghost

moved some flowers.... lol..... not a lot


----------



## Kristen

I got a PWP suggestion from Robin, organised a bunch of flowers and clovers, transferred stuff between my two towns, spent hours plot resetting Twiggy's house, had some people over for picking up/dropping off items, and ordered a bunch of green furniture from my catalog that I knew I would one day need again.


----------



## chocopug

Got a new PWP suggestion (brick bridge). Yesterday I passed my first Gracie fashion check, and Charlise gave me her picture. I was having a really bad day yesterday, so that cheered me up a bit XD


----------



## Adaberny

Have been plot resetting for 3 days....I'm close


----------



## visibleghost

Adaberny said:


> Have been plot resetting for 3 days....I'm close



aaa good luck!!! I hope you get the perfect spot soon ^^


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Got Pompom to move out


----------



## Adaberny

Day 4: have not succeeded, yet. ಥ v ಥ


----------



## oukin

I was villager plot resetting yesterday.. Pompom moved out and a random new villager was moving in, so after resetting and having Queenie and Soleil plot in decent parts of my town.. I reset once more, and on one of the worst spots for houses in my town there was plotted.. Whitney!! 



It's a little unfortunate that it was *her* house that was plotted in a reeeeally horrible spot; on the edge of my town right next to the river and in the middle of a path (and actually the exact spot where I plot my house as a new character to save lol..), but I know sometimes when I plot reset certain villagers never show again (or it takes too long to ever get them again), so instead of potentially losing her I just saved the game! I hope I can make her spot work LOL.. She's been one of my dream villagers for so long.. and even though I like Fang a bit more than her I'm just glad to finally have a dream villager (and a wolf) in my town!!  


Spoiler




HAHA.. She's so cute..


Besides that not much happened, Eugene asked to move out (refused to let him of course), I cleared a lot of my unneeded inventory, and bought last masks for Halloween (need all the patched clothing AND pumpkin heads for my catalog still..) ^^ Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Dorian

I actually started another town for my daughter, based on the cartoon Over the Garden Wall. She now has two towns and I have too towns. We are busy bees.


----------



## yukikotobuki

Today, I planted lots of trees/bushes, time traveled back and forth between two days to make sure they would look good, ran errands for my villagers on every single day I TT'd (what a hassle), and now I'm trying to get a PWP suggestion from someone. I'm really wanting the fire pit, but Teddy refuses to ping me for anything other than his catchphrase ;_; If anything, maybe I can get Bonbon to request the illuminated tree.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

I got Fauna's Pic yesterday for some strange reason ( I don't talk to her as much as my other villagers) and Graham magically overcame an illness he got yesterday.


----------



## dudeabides

I went around looking for Jack to give him a couple lollipops I got from villagers.  Oh yeah, and watered the flowers... that's about it.


----------



## radioloves

Hmm.. Watered 29384939 flowers, been trying to breed a bunch of different hybrids.
The halloween event is on in my town and collected a few spooky and creepy limited edition furniture.. Yuhp after that I've been running away from my villagers as they were itching to get candy from me XDD


----------



## tae

i updated my dream town today after adding in a ton of hybrids and cedar trees and all kinds of things to my town so im hoping my Dream town is looking a LOT better than it once was. (was last updated over 5 months ago.. yikes...)


----------



## HungryForCereal

just got to redecorate henrys house with some nintendo items and stuffs annd now his house looks awesome!


----------



## visibleghost

well i was gonna play the halloween event today because i wasn't at home yesterday and i was ssOOOOooo close to TT:ing to the 30th of november instead of the 31st of october.... like isabelle was just about to start preparing the town, which would have meant that i wouldn't have been able to stop her because of the risk of my town gettign corrupted...
it scared me quite a lot, thankfully i was quick and pressed the home button so nothing happened!!

then i got a ton of candy, lollipops and pumpkin heads. i'll continue scaring my villagers soon ^^'


----------



## Mayuu

I'm not sure if you can call it an accomplishment,but I got my third jacobs ladder today.


----------



## laineybop

This was total random dumb luck...

I reset my second town Friday night, finally found a map I like with halfway decent villagers. I cut all the trees yesterday, like I always do & got all my basic tools & some starting bellage in the new town. Today is the day for villager plot resets. Since I started the town on 5/30/15, I _should_ have gone to 5/31/15 with a new human to plot reset the first move in. Stupid me went to 6/1/15 & accidentally fixed in the first new villager. Random dumb luck gave me Marshal, who I adore, but already have in my main town. He'll stick around until he's ready to leave on his own...


----------



## visibleghost

soo uh because of halloween my storage was super full, so i cleared it out. sold a bunch of rare and unorderable stuff i knew i never would want in my house or be able to sell online. got quite a bit of bells from that. i organised the rest of my museum storage, and now i think i will have to fill up my second character's locker too just to get some more storage space.

also sold/put everything in my halloween room in storage because it was so ugly, so now i have two empty rooms in my mayor's house (and one room that is super ugly that needs remodeling.)
soOO i did some dreaming to get inspiration :> I think I will continue visiting dream towns now, it's a bit of fun and also helps me get my dreaming badges


----------



## Chris01

Went fishing at ocean, made 30,000 in bells plus hit my money rock and got another 12K, so not a bad day to be fair


----------



## mogyay

Finally actually loaded up my town after a looong break, and then turned it back off because I was overwhelmed. Baby steps...


----------



## danceonglitter

I picked up all the leftover halloween stuff with one of my alt characters, then went on as my mayor and did some errands for people, tidied up my town a bit and then went to the island and did a few tours. There wasn't really a lot going on today.


----------



## Dorian

Transferred all my items from one villager who I was deleting to another town of mine. It was a lot of work.


----------



## Mayuu

Found a few mushrooms and even a mushroom tv.


----------



## Libra

FINALLY!!! After two weeks, I caught a tarantula; I didn't have much luck with it because it just wouldn't spawn (whereas I got like a dozen scorpions or so), but FINALLY I caught one today!!! WOOHOO!!! And more importantly; I completed the insect exhibit! I'm so proud of myself; I never thought I'd be able to (mostly because I wasn't all that interested in catching insects in my previous towns), but I guess; "never say never"? ^_~ So now what's left is the fish collection but that's probably going to take more time and might be a goal for 2016, ha ha ha! That's cool, though!


----------



## ashjaed

Completed all the fish creatures and bugs for both my towns!!! Well... For November only haha.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Not much interesting happened in my town today. I think the best thing was that someone on the forums traded me the rest of the fruits I needed for my new town.


----------



## piske

I have 3 PWPs now  the campsite and 2 street lamps :>


----------



## KoalaKitty

Marcel moved in <3
Took me 18 resets to get him in a good place, but it was worth it! Now Pashmina has a neighbour c:


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Got a Uchi pwp


----------



## Dorian

Moved in the lovely Fuchsia and set up Ruby's pwp bell right between her house and Tippers


----------



## Spooky.

I got my first ever intentionally grown hybrid rose!


----------



## Nayab

Here's what I did _not_ accomplish in my town today: Rowan asked me to go to another town to get six signatures for a petition... at 11:50pm. Ten minutes to try to find someone on the forums, take the train to their town, talk to six villagers, get back to my town, and find Rowan again? Yeah... not happening xP

On a more positive note, I expanded my kitchen/dining room and put the Mush series furniture I've been collecting this month to good use in it!


----------



## TangledBowties

I did a lot today actually. I finished up most of my paths for now. I planted a bunch of trees/bushes. And reorganized my house/closet.


----------



## louise23

got bob in a good place after 3 hours


----------



## yukikotobuki

Not today, but yesterday, I managed to get Kiki's pic. I also planted some trees/bushes, got the police station PWP, and finished putting my paths down around town. Now I just have to line all my paths with foliage and get the remaining PWPs that I want. Exciting!


----------



## Knopekin

I've been building PWPs I don't really want, but it took me approximately a million resets to get Daisy to move where I wanted her, so I'm preemptively blocking off loads of bits of town so when I have my next villager move in, they have very limited options.

STONE TABLETS EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## visibleghost

a lot!!
in my second town i tt:ed a bit, got a villager and plot reset them (didn't even have to reset because it was a great spot at the first try :>)


----------



## Nayab

I got my first Perfect Town rating and started building my Town Hall remodel! Golden Watering Can, here I come!


----------



## mintellect

I found a lot of really kind people who gave me free hybrids and things after finding out some of my things were stolen! Now I have more hybrids than I know what to do with, haha.


----------



## zoopal

i re arranged a lot of flowers for optimal hybrid breeding ability and gave lots of furniture to villagers, in addition to sending off a few daily letters to my best friends. chatted with my brother over the best friend function for a while about town layout and unorderable sets. put in place the plan for a campite and got it fully funded after trying out a new suspension bridge. looking forward to playing with campsite villagers, especially as we get into winter


----------



## Darrling

I didn't accomplish much today, a pretty slow day for my town. But I did sell some bugs from yesterdays trip to the island.


----------



## mayorofglass

I knocked down almost every tree (only about 20, I chopped the starter trees a long time ago) and left the special stumps to grow shrooms! I also picked up all the fruit I haven't picked up in weeks and sold them. I also found ants from a rotten perfect orange, and started a new flower design(path?). Finally, I discovered a beautiful pattern that I'll be using. I just need shrooms first!


----------



## mayortash

Two of my old ACNL friends got back into it today! I'm super stoked.

I finally purchased my Club Tortimer membership and went island hopping. I got trolled almost right away but they didn't seem to know what they were doing. 

I also went onto my island and played a ton of tours today. Hoping that helped me to get somewhere with my island medals badge.

Going back to island hop. Bottled ship and sea globe will be mine!


----------



## Minerva

Today, I had a slow day but I recently had a villager move out so I'm waiting for a new one to show up.


----------



## zoopal

i found some cardboard furniture in my retail and got very exited as its only the second piece i've found since i started playing. i also took katie off my little brothers hands (or as he calls her still, the mysterious yellow cat ). did not get anyone in the campsite, on the plaza etc, so spent most of the day fishing and diving for the museum.


----------



## Romaki

A villager gave me a townfruit I didn't have.  And I pathed my town with those 9 tiles paths, that was lots of work.


----------



## pafupafu

Finally thought of a neat idea for the last room in my house, so I started working on that. I also have been trying to expand my side character's house so I can turn it into a school; I already have the entire school mapped out, all I need to do now is purchase all the expansions. I'm excited to work on it!!


----------



## Blueskyy

Day 9 of my town:  Sold a lot of island insects, paid off a lot of my 3rd upgrade for my house and some of my Dream Suite PWP.  Getting a new villager once wifi will connect again due to server maintenance


----------



## Captain-Cake

I plot reset for Lobo until I got him all lined up with his wolf pals.. ٩꒰ಂ❛ ▿❛ಂ꒱۶♡ (It literally took ages)


----------



## zoopal

had barold over at my house for a long time during lunch, he gave me a nice cheps outfit and now i look like im on chopped ^.^ did a little landscaping, finally got some of my foreign fruits planted. deirdre put up a plot this morning, i cant remember if i liked her in my past towns but i guess we will see. still trying to get my hands on some lilies to fill my beaches with but no success. working on getting a second suspension bridge set up, will try to go to club tortimer a few times later for beetles and goodies


----------



## Blueskyy

Got 2 villagers I love!  Still waiting for about 5 to move though.


----------



## piske

Paid off my home loan! :>


----------



## B e t h a n y

I timetraveled back and forth and got the emporium lmao.


----------



## rainbow_smite

I bought a fish set online and upgraded a house.  Oh and I got a new villager to move in.  I'd say a lot.


----------



## zoopal

got my second suspension bridge completed and it looks beautiful : D a lovely player sold me chief who i am so happy to have back, and i sold another lovely player some pretty pink balloons. marshall decided to come over, and he's really starting to grow on me. hes constantly pinging me and giving gifts, it's going to be sad when i give him away. cyrus woke up yesterday, so ive been experimenting with customizations. hit the gem rock two days in a row too, so lots of villagers have been getting shiny gifts ^.^ found a lot of lillies on tours yesterday and am expanding my breeding beach to accomidate them, in addition to filling my other with pansy hybrids. barold requested a tire toy yesterday and i am still debating whether or not to create one. as cool as it looks, i worry i'm going to end up with too many non-nature oriented pwp for a perfet town. read up more on personality types and solidified my dreamie list, i have high hopes for playroom. no new streetpasses, but hopefully some will present themselves soon.


----------



## Minerva

I visited Nate's house. I'm still waiting for a new villager to move in since Marcie moved out two days ago.


----------



## mayortash

Not much to be honest. I started stockpiling items for my scavenger hunt I'm planning to host for my friends in a couple weeks time. Then I did a few hours of island hopping (no luck for the items I'm searching for sadly). 

Beardo came to visit my house for a bit. I had a delivery from a giveaway company so I did some landscaping with what they bought me over. Then I visited a new player and took them some presents.


----------



## visibleghost

sold some stuff
did the usual, bought some plants
didnt play a lot today


----------



## pepperini

a lot, actually! i paid off a loan for my attic,  planted some saplings, trying to finally clean up my town and wrote some letters to my villagers. i also unlocked the dream suite and changed the fence on my mayor's house because i didn't quite like it anymore, now i think it's adorable. i'm currently doing the pwp trick to get some more suggestions for the town.


----------



## Blueskyy

Nothing besides get Stitches from campsite.


----------



## piske

Moved Colton in! :>


----------



## Blythetastic

Finally finished my Rococo set! Now I have the whole set that's recolored to white.


----------



## zoopal

have been refurbishing a huge amount of items since i got retail two days ago, re arranged my entire room more according to my taste. bought chief yesterday, however he hasnt been at his house all today and ive hardly seen him. looking forward to re-enstate our friendship again, havent had a cranky villager in forever. starting to landscape around my new tire toy pwp and my new suspension bridges, hopefully can buy some clovers and other itens soon. however, i may try my hand at duplicating for that purpose, as i dont intend to sell and only need them for landscaping purposes. barold had me bring marshall [who has CONSTANTLY been inviting me over or inviting himself over] over today. barold then changed his shirt from a cute strawberry to plain orange. no thank you. doing some club tortimer farming [got the kappa cap lol].


----------



## Chris01

Moved into my new town called Leafloch, planted a sapling in the  town square, met all the villagers and donated 3 fossils, sold alot of seashells and brought a bit of clothing and furniture, and finally I am now about to design my town flag and town tune


----------



## piske

Cheri moved in! YAY :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I got a 100% rating so I can startup PWPs tomorrow! :>


----------



## Blueskyy

Freya moved in today


----------



## Jordon

I got a picture of Ricky!


----------



## visibleghost

said bye to phil ):


----------



## piske

Freya moved in and I completed paying off my campsite! :>


----------



## Wildroses

My mayor character caught a scallop for Pascal and ticked another item off her catalogue. My secondary character created for Streetpass took out a loan for a basement.


----------



## Mayuu

Getting a golden ax.


----------



## Jordon

I got a picture of Pietro!!! Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## Romaki

Plot resetted for Fang and he placed his house perfectly fairly quickly.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got my mush furniture for the day with the mayor, and bought Riace the exotic exterior and redyed her hair. Also, Sterling recommended the instrument shelter! yaaaaaaaaaaasss
So I built that and paid it off. It'll be up tomorrow!


----------



## piske

Convinced Skye to move-in from my campsite! YAY :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finally have 10 villagers now!


----------



## LadyDove

I finally got a full Princess furniture set, I redid two rooms in my house so they look nice and tidy, customized some furniture, and had a lovely chat with Fauna. ^_^


----------



## Kristen

I have way too much work to do in my town oh my stars
I planted loads of apples and peaches to finish up my design and convinced Twiggy to not move out because she's going to be stuck in my town for the rest of her life..........
I watered a bunch of flowers to try to make some hybrids
I also just hung out with Midge a lot. I started up my sister's old gamecube animal crossing town and she had my Midge and it just made me want to spend time with her, so I hung around her house a bit in my new leaf town. she's such a cutie


----------



## zoopal

bought a lot of new unorderables from some nice people last night and have been pelting my villagers with beans 24/7. my TNT mart finally opened so i can start ordering items for people, ordered like 40ks worth right off the bat lol. house expansion is still on hold since i cant seem to get a decent fence or mailbox in my shop. trees are growing in and look very nice with all their variety of colors especially as i begin to surround them with hybrids. saharah was in my town again today but didnt give me anything i didnt already have. chief already is seeming to warm up to me which is nice  barold asked to move today and was immediately shot down even though he refuses to change his shirt back to something cute


----------



## Minerva

I managed to get a villager to move out after time traveling, which was a relief because it was my first time trying to time traveling so many days into the future.


----------



## piske

I will have built a bench by day's end! I can't wait until villagers begin suggesting PWPs to me! :>


----------



## mayortash

Finally found the bottled ship on the island today! Played a few tours whilst I was there as well. 

Frank asked me to deliver something to Portia. And Vladimir wrote me a letter and his gift was some stationery to write me back - haven't had that happen before!

Also got KK Folk from tonight's gig.


----------



## KoalaKitty

I organised my flowers a little, and I payed off my home loan! I also opened up the dream suite (although I just now realised that I forgot to hold the ceremony... oops), and got my house exterior changed.
I also gave Marcel his medicine, he's been sick since yesterday :c


----------



## Blueskyy

My cousin visited and gave me a silver slingshot. Got Hugh to move. Saw Phoebe in campsite but passed.


----------



## Romaki

I was a little meanie and opened a present for another villager, and it was a town fruit I still needed. 
(Now I'm only missing pears, but I hate them anyway.)


----------



## Spooky.

After over 8 freaking hours of plot resetting I finally got Rosie in the spot I wanted. I don't think a reset has ever taken me this long before but I did it! Right on both lines like I wanted it. Yessss. *fist pump in the air*


----------



## ZetaFunction

- removed all the patterns for paths in my town so I can slowly replace them with white roses for a different uniform path
- removed the ice set from museum and finally arranged it in my secondary's house
- took out the gyroids in museum storage and tediously attached 30 of them to mail and cataloged it and saved it (got so many more to do)
- moved all of my bushes, saplings, and fertilizer sachets into museum storage
- stopped procrastinating about landscaping and used up all of my precious hydrangea starts
- spent so many hours farming bells to sell for TBT and to buy sweets furniture (the pain)

I have so much yet I need to do to finish cleaning my town.... this is gonna be a long night/weekend


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I...

I...

I... Destroyed it...


----------



## Minerva

I finally got the T&T Emporium to open.


----------



## piske

Ok, TODAY I will complete the bench! Forgot about it yesterday


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I...
> 
> I...
> 
> I... Destroyed it...


Um... May I...ask what exactly you mean by that...?


----------



## visibleghost

I did a lot of tt:ing since i havent played in my second town all week. planted a ton of trees too B)


----------



## Romaki

I finally got around to cut down all the random trees, and started planting them in a nice order.
My town finally starts to look like something.


----------



## KoalaKitty

Bought the alpine and rococo sets and started decorating my house. I got the first floor almost done with the alpine series, but had to stop because my battery started running low. I managed to get all of the alpine things in it though, it was just a few extra decorative things I had left to put up. Tomorrow, I plan to refurbish some of the things in it; I'm thinking I'll go with the dark wood and find a nice t-shirt to go with it. I'm pretty happy with my house so far.
EDIT: I finished my upstairs for now! I made it into a little study with rococo furniture, but I still need to expand it and add some more things in.

I also set down some more paths; one leading to the town tree from the train station, and one leading to my house in stead of it abruptly ending a little bit before the bridge. I still need to cut down some trees though. Most of them will be replaced with fruit trees I think.
EDIT: I cut down all of the trees that were in the middle of my path. I broke my axe, but to be fair I already had some damage done to it, lol. Fortunately, I had a spare one.

I also held the ceremony for the Dream Suite and I experimented with outfits and hairstyles. I think I'm going to stick with the pale green colour and the vintage business hairstyle, but I'm still testing some styles out.
I also sold a bunch of junk to Re-Tail, most of it was stuff that had previously been clogging up my room, the rest of it was mostly clothes that were pretty ugly, lol.

EDIT: I watered all of my flowers, so that I could move them freely tomorrow. I'm planning to make a dream of my town available tomorrow, it's still a huge WIP, but I want to get it out there. I'm pretty excited about it!

Today has been a constructive day!


----------



## Chicken Tender

Namstar said:


> After over 8 freaking hours of plot resetting I finally got Rosie in the spot I wanted. I don't think a reset has ever taken me this long before but I did it! Right on both lines like I wanted it. Yessss. *fist pump in the air*
> 
> View attachment 156214



how do you actually go about doing this, I always hate where my villagers end up


----------



## piske

Actually decided to do the Dream Suite instead! Can't wait to start visiting towns!


----------



## mayortash

Finally after 4 days and hours and hours of island hopping I managed to find a sea globe!! So freaking happy. 
Cyrano sold me a real "jolly" painting so that sucker went straight to Blathers. 
Bought a new dress at Gracie's in the sale.


----------



## tae

i didn't go jack in my town, but i help namstar rearrange their flowers all over their plaza. it's so fun moving flowers around and helping people landscape.. someone pay me to come you landscape. i'm so bored i need it.


----------



## Mayuu

Passing Gracie's fashion check,it's the first time I've ever seen her in my town.


----------



## piske

I had my first dream today! Ahhh, it's so much fun!!! :>


----------



## Romaki

I planted some trees. Farmed bushes at the island. Trapped some villagers to farm pwps. The usual stuff.


----------



## mayortash

Convinced Portia not to move.
Rearranged my hybrids on my beach in prep for snowman season.
Delivered a centipede to Cyrano.
Delivered a queen to Beardo.

Fished a lot and hunted loads of bugs and then did some dream visiting.


----------



## piske

Had several dreams at my newly opened Dream Suite! I also finished a street light.


----------



## KoalaKitty

•Flowers arranged around houses
•Flowers a ranged around pond
•More flowers arranged
•Paths set down almost everywhere necessary
•About to upload dream town!


----------



## tae

started clearing out my hybrids but it's a slow process. aghh.


----------



## Mayuu

Paid off a home loan and made another sea shell music box.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

mayortash said:


> Convinced Portia not to move.


Congrats! I knew you could do it~


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i got Fauna to move in next to Diana.


----------



## Blueskyy

Nothing.  I had to work. Ew real life responsibility.


----------



## Blueskyy

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i got Fauna to move in next to Diana.



Fauna lives in the same area as Diana in my town so I see them walking around by each other a lot. I love it!


----------



## AkiBear

Nothing really but I got to see the orange sunset today for the first time! It was really pretty.


----------



## Halebop

I spent quite a while organizing my flowers. I had recently restarted and i've been buying hybrids from people and just left my old flowers scattered. Now I have all pansies in one area, cosmos in another, etc. That took a while because I was too lazy to dump out my inventory so I was working with five spaces to move flowers around town. I assessed the fossils I found and both of them had already been donated so that was annoying. In my old file I never found all the fossils, bugs, fish, or artwork so hopefully i can complete the museum 100% this time around. But that will take a long time because the artwork is only found once a week and sometimes I don't want to donate it because its pretty. I'm working on the exterior of my house, I just need a mailbox now. The area around my house is full of black tulips which are my favorite at the moment, so my house kind of compliments them with dark colors. I still need a lot of work inside though. I'm not sure how I want to style all my rooms. I have the main room sloppy and I'm collecting green furniture slowly from T&T emporium. I'm really trying to get most of my villagers to move out. I have Violet, Lobo, Bella, Tank, Peggy, and Graham on my list of people to move out. The only villagers I like in my town are Deirdra, Shari, and Simon. If anybody reading this would like the 7 villagers on my list to move out, PM me and I'll let you know when I convince them to leave


----------



## Blueskyy

Now just looking through campsites haha


----------



## Mayuu

Creating new projects.


----------



## Romaki

I got my golden axe! 

(Too bad that I don't really need it anymore...)


----------



## louise23

I got a new villager


----------



## piske

Got my first requested PWP! WOOT! It was for the water pump. Building it next to my campsite! :>


----------



## louise23

went bug hunting at the istand


----------



## Romaki

Went island hopping for a pink wetsuit, but after an hour I settled for a regular one.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I got a dreamie, Monique! She may not seem not like much but first time i laid eyes on her in my campsite it was a long ways to get her. First i had to get rid of Groucho... then i had to find someone on here to give her to me (because she moved out of the site). then i had to time travel again to get her house built and dang... i was just Doctor Who today... lol


----------



## louise23

I build my campsite


----------



## Mayuu

My apple and pear trees grew.


----------



## Libra

Sprinkle suggested the fairy-tale bridge.


----------



## Romaki

I got Katie for the first time! It's not really an accomplishment, but she's just adorable.


----------



## mayortash

Annika said:


> I got Katie for the first time! It's not really an accomplishment, but she's just adorable.



Katie is cute!! I've just dropped her at a friend's town 

Today I did some errands for villagers. Vladimir wanted a rainbow trout and Ruby wanted something small for her room. I got some medicine for Tammy. I went visiting another friend. Redd is in town today and he has a perfect painting but I already have that one.


----------



## visibleghost

stopped marina from moving, got the picnic blanket pwp suggestion from phoebe and adopted beau (i'm currently plot resetting, it's taking forever )x)


----------



## AkiBear

I forgot to post here yesterday, lol. I got Marina from someone the other day and plot reset exactly 73 times yesterday and I gave up by then and let her plot somewhere else, she didn't destroy anything and I worked with it. It was worth it for her. :>


----------



## TheEchoTimes

ZEN BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENCH!!! YOU DA *REAL* MVP, LOBO!!! *has been waiting for it for months*


----------



## Romaki

I've just got my first PWP after a while and it's a freaking trash can...


----------



## Nayab

My bro Cyrano gave me his picture!


----------



## Romaki

I just plot resetted for Biskit and it only took like 5 tries to get him into the right spot... I've been very lucky with my current town.


----------



## mogyay

in my new town dr funk showed so i can get club LOL! i thought i'd be bored of this town by now but i'm really enjoying a relaxing fresh start!


----------



## piske

Finally have Shampoodle's and built my 3rd bridge!


----------



## Minerva

I spent half the day plot resetting for Diana. I didn't get her exactly where I wanted her, but it was just a space away so I settled with it.


----------



## Barbara

I just finished my fossil collection, finally! You have no idea how annoying it is to never be able to donate ANY of the identified fossils. >.< It may actually be more annoying to have that all the time now though... :')


----------



## mogyay

First ever pwp request in leaf, o'hare requested the stone henge which I might actually use in the far future since it kinda fits with the theme. And best of all, papi moved in <3 AND I went and convinced pecan to move from a very kind user yay


----------



## mayortash

I made a new character yesterday (my husband, lol) so I played as him for a bit. That involved a bit of item dropping from my mayor and then loading up as him to decorate his tent. 

Did a few favours for villagers and then did a bit of landscaping.


----------



## Twisterheart

Yesterday I got Rosie. Now I have all of my dreamies. ^_^


----------



## Romaki

Thanks to this forum I reached my 100M and got the Billionaire badge.
Goldie finally recommended a PWP I could use in my town... a fairy tale bench.


----------



## louise23

i got my first weed badge


----------



## Blueskyy

Got my hair done.  I'm totally blue all over now.


----------



## stitchmaker

Played Harvest Day in 20 minutes thanks to villagers requesting easy fish and recipes.
They all looked cute in their outfits.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

I found 5 giant clam shells and turned them into music boxes, and bought the last few Princess items I needed to complete the set.


----------



## mthaven

Today I finished putting down trees for my all natural path, and I got Baabara to a good home.


----------



## Deak

Lol my favorite part of this thread is reading the posts that basically say 

"I paid bills!!"  Bills in real life and even in video games!


I restarted my town of 2 years because I'm crazy.. So I've successfully planted/watered countless flowers thanks to a friend and I was able to shuffle in and out 3 villagers that thankfully got replaced by better. Hooray. On my way!


----------



## visibleghost

this was yesterday but whatever

I stopped phoebe from moving, bought some stuff and fiNALLY finished my rococo room in my basement!! now I only have one empty room in my mayor's house.... lol... )x


----------



## mayortash

Found a black tulip and black rose today! My first hybrids for a while. I'm getting rid of some flowers from my main section of town for snowmen later in the year and they must have spawned some more. Very happy.

I stopped Tammy from moving out and designed a new Christmas sweater. It's black with christmas trees and a penguin face. I'm pretty proud of it. I've never really been good at designing stuff before.

I played a load as my secondary character today. So I quickly set up the house now that I'm out of the tent and had Portia and Becky both ask to come over - I said yes. They said they loved the greenery. I'm really enjoying the different dialogue from the mayor and secondary characters.

I updated my dream address seeing as my secondary is no longer in a tent. Then I went fishing with him. I miss catching new things all the time.

That's been pretty much it so far. I'm going to do some landscaping in preparation for the snow and snowmen.


----------



## visibleghost

main town: some normal stuff, i started working on another room in my mayor's house and some other stuff. dug up a toN of bamboo, i also relandscaped a bit around my drinking fountain pwp!!
alSO i got the tire toy pwp suggestion from lucky, so i demolished a bench in my park and tomorrow i'm going to put a tire toy where it was.

frog town: i adopted gigi!!!!! now i'm only missing one dreamie (frobert) and honestly i am sooo happy i love gigi so much. i used to have her in my main town and i'm really happy to get her back because I missed her a lot ;; 
i'm gonna plot reset her tomorrow (if i remember to....,,,,)


----------



## Wildroses

I did some more work on my Streetpass house and picked up three Streetpasses while walking around town. One house had three balloons, which made up for the fact the other two towns were called, I swear this is true, my butt and MtNipple. It was actually the second time I'd Streetpassed BigNips of Mount Nipple. His house is kind of crappy.


----------



## Blueskyy

Built a lighthouse on the cliff above the shore.


----------



## visibleghost

in my second town I plot reset gigi (she went into a perfect spot actually!!) and then I did my usual chores or what to call them... I also put away a lot of stuff in storage, so now my town isn't as messy as it used to be!! I also met up with both drift and jeremiah... I played for quite a while but mostly I just did the usual stuff and spoke to my villagers ^^

i haven't played in my main town yet but i'll do that soon i think...


----------



## emolga

Rosie FINALLY suggested the fairytale bridge! Now for Fang to suggest the wooden bridge...


----------



## Delphine

I destroyed almost all the PWP and built new ones in the places I don't want my new villagers to put their houses in. I adopted Punchy yesterday so today I'll begin to plot reset. Sigh.


----------



## Blueskyy

Moved Francine in.  Thought about plot resetting her next to Chrissy but said eh who cares lol.  Just happy to have them both.


----------



## Rabirin

Moved Gladys out after a struggle that took several months to get her to finally leave my town. She never pinged once the whole time she was there until recently and words can't explain how unbelievably happy I was.


----------



## Minerva

I switched the paths in my town since the trees changed color. I like to keep the paths matching with the season.


----------



## Libra

Got Lucha's and Sprinkle's picture, so I now have six out of ten pictures. ^_^


----------



## Dorian

Not a thing! It's Thanksgiving, so spending it with my *other* family, lol.


----------



## mayortash

Played the Harvest Festival. Got the whole thing done in an hour and 45 minutes (phew!) and got all the secret ingredients right. It took me a while to catch the scallop that Franklin wanted.

Had a friend drop round to pick up some things I ordered for her.


----------



## mintellect

I didn't participate in the Harvest Festival this year, but I was able to organize a bunch of my backup flowers to replace the ones that were trampled.


----------



## gameboy

I was able to give away one of my villagers to a good home (he was their dreamie) so I can FINALLY start cycling again AND my sister gave me 20 million to buy villagers with. That last one really isn't an accomplishment but I'm happy about it nonetheless.


----------



## Libra

Got the Perfect Town status today, woohoo! Now to demolish all the PWP's that I've literally built all over my town, LOL.


----------



## piske

Blathers requested the cafe! YAY! I paid it off, can't wait for it to open tomorrow! :>


----------



## emolga

got another copy and began my second town! got Erik and Kiki as starter villagers!


----------



## visibleghost

tried catching a lobster for about an hour. failed. i'm still at the 26th but i'll probably give up on doing this event smh


----------



## Blueskyy

Nothing today. Yesterday I got the 3rd shop upgrade and finally got the museum gift shop.


----------



## emolga

Ankha is moving in and I paid off my first rent! No more living in a tent, yay!


----------



## Knopekin

CUBE SUGGESTED THE CLIMBING FRAME PWP!!!

I love you, you weird little crosseyed penguin!! I wasn't even trying to get a ping, I was on my way to Retail and he came over and I thought he was going to ask me about the sea and mountains, but nooooo.

I've been wanting the climbing frame since day 1 - my whole town's on a Parks and Rec theme, and you can't have a park without a climbing frame. 

I'm so happy ;;


----------



## oukin

This actually happened yesterday, but... 

 
I got the Gold Catalog Badge..!!  
I've always been aiming to get all the badges, but the catalog badge seems to require a bit more of playing every day to buy every "new" item possible, and that's something I really started working on in October 2014, so over a year ago. It took so long but I'm really glad to finally get this badge~! I think it's one of my biggest accomplishments yet hehe  

As for today, I finally got the classic police station built, and also made a nice island profit since Joey was in my campsite again, LOL ^^ I'm planning to catch the sea butterfly later on too, since it's the second last fish I need for my collection~


----------



## mayortash

Stopped Cyrano from moving (again!! Why does that cross little anteater want to leave me all the time?). Did a few errands for townies. Vladimir is wearing a design I created which made me giggle. 

Caught an oarfish later in the day! Netted me a fair few bells that. Also did some refurbishing with Cyrus and wrote a bunch of letters.


----------



## mintellect

I got T&T Emporium!!


----------



## mintellect

I also stopped Poppy from moving (it seems I catch someone moving every day now...) and Marshal agreed to call me Diancie.


----------



## piske

Adopted my Cheri out :'>


----------



## Panda Hero

I got a new villager in my town!! Mint the Squirrel. I love her already!


----------



## piske

I just adopted Ruby too! What a great day for Kinfolk!!! :>


----------



## Dorian

Well, in Cocoplum, it was Kid Cat's birthday. In Corvidae, I got Gayle settled into her home. And in Shika, Fauna moved in! I also installed the Dream Suite.


----------



## Blueskyy

I opened up the cafe today! Finally!


----------



## HungryForCereal

not much. just breeded some gold roses, pink roses and pink lilies.


----------



## louise23

not much did jobs for my villagers


----------



## visibleghost

yesterday but w/e
i opened up my second town and accidentally didn't set the time back.... hadn't played for over a week in game sOoo that was kind of bad. no one had moved or was in boxes and i'm sO happy that nothing happened!! i cleaned up my town, some of my house, spoke to everyone, stopped camofrog from moving, removed a pwp, planned landscaping and some other stuff. I'm rly happy I got so much done :>

i'll probably tt a bit today and try to move ava out so I can get my final dreamie and plot him so i know how to landscape. miht also try to get sime pwps vecause i only have the starter ones and one other smh.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got a bunch of Toy Day requests from my peeps and a legit statue from Redd... Sterling's sick though, so I gave him some medicine. His birthday's on the 11th, and he'll be better by then, but I still need the other half of his gift request... Ugh... (It's something blue...)


----------



## mayortash

Gave Frank some medicine (Day 3 of him being sick). He should be better tomorrow. I'm hoping he'll move out soon to be honest, I've had him forever.
Got two new badges from Phineas! Balloon master (gold) and bug catcher (silver). Finally hung up my slingshot for the last time. I miss how in WW and CF they used to be different furniture you used to get and not just balloon series 
Did loads of villager chores. They were very needy tonight for some reason.
Oh and I took my DS out with me and street passed someone who played AC, one more for the badge count!


----------



## visibleghost

a toN of stuff in my second town. i played the harvest event, did soooo much landscaping, hung out with my villagers, planned some more areas and started a new character. his name is theo and he is going to be a farmer and his house is going to be his farm :>
i paid off some house loans om his house and went to club lol and taught him two emotions lol. also oragnised some stuff and caught a lot of fish :>


----------



## bbaek

I managed to landscape gardens for my villagers' houses with an assortment of pink, white, purple and blue flowers  Originally I was just gonna use roses, lilies and carnations but I decided that pansies, tulips and the other flowers in those colours look good too... But now I have an excess amount of red/yellow flowers


----------



## mayortash

Let's see. Yesterday was Naughty Or Nice Day so I opened gates and hosted a bunch of people which was fun.

Did a bunch of villager errands. Had a few villagers come to visit. Ruby sent over her pic this morning after visiting my house yesterday which was a nice surprise.


----------



## xRabbitx

Did some public works and discovered that turnip prices were very high today.


----------



## optimus

Ankha gave me her throne, her mummy shirt, and her broken post, so I'm going to have to mail all of that back to her as she's filled her house with terrible shirts and a tree-stump chair instead


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Muffy finally suggested a picnic blanket so I get to put that in my town! Also fixed some decorations around town (I like to use ore and cake as decoration in/around flowers).


----------



## Deak

Currently running around in circles.


----------



## mchll

I got my gold watering can today! I love the little sway my character does now as she waters. It is sort of soothing.


----------



## LunaPanda

I paid off a PWP


----------



## Deak

If Kiki wasn't so creepy.. I would bring her along into my town. Worst Campsite visitor ever.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Day #2 of healing Merry... ugh. lol my mayor is in cosplay of a wizard. I wish I could use a magic spell.... lol (don't get me wrong i love Merry but its a pain )


----------



## Ray-ACP

I know it was yesterday but because today was pretty uneventful, i'll go ahead and say that I planted loads of fruit trees and they've started growing :3


----------



## Deak

I accomplished breaking a villager's heart.


Lyman told me he was moving out in a few days.. shortly after him and Tangy were dancing and singing throughout the town together having a blast, I talked to Tangy afterwards and she said she found a lifelong friend and is super happy.

Oops.. sorry Tangy.


----------



## KoalaKitty

I reset my town!


----------



## mayortash

Deak said:


> I accomplished breaking a villager's heart.
> 
> 
> Lyman told me he was moving out in a few days.. shortly after him and Tangy were dancing and singing throughout the town together having a blast, I talked to Tangy afterwards and she said she found a lifelong friend and is super happy.
> 
> Oops.. sorry Tangy.



This post made me giggle. Poor Tangy!

Let's see, today I updated my DA. I played as my alt and took him to the island to catch some beetles. He's now fully paid off his house and I won't be expanding it anymore so that's nice to have it finished. Caught some things he didn't have in his catalogue either so that was good. Then switched back to my mayor and went dream visiting to get her a bit closer to getting the dream visitor badge.


----------



## tae

i got frobert to agree to leave, but now i'm dying trying to find a replacement.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I got the Fortune Teller's shop, my main street is completed!!!


----------



## Blueskyy

I got home from work, moved Poncho in, and moved Truffles out forever!


----------



## coldpillow

I watered all my flowers! a feat that hasn't happened since I started the pretty town ordinance!


----------



## piske

Moved Sylvia out, moved Julian in :>


----------



## bbaek

Completely forgot about bridge space rules so I moved a bridge right in front of Erik's house to move it one block..... But nope, I can't. Now I'm bridge-less on the right side of my town until I get him to move out  But I like him so


----------



## louise23

I got the dream suite


----------



## Sweetley

I paid the cafe off!


----------



## visibleghost

did some favours, bought stuff and gave that snowmom some snowflakes


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I built a Snowmam and gave her 5 snowflakes twice. She gave me an Ice Wall and an Ice Carpet. I don't normally like building the Snow family in New Leaf because I hate Snowman Bingo.


----------



## Deak

I accidentally pushed a snowball over the pond. Now I have to wait for another one to finish my snowman...


----------



## mayortash

Deak said:


> I accidentally pushed a snowball over the pond. Now I have to wait for another one to finish my snowman...



If you go inside a house or building and come back out then another snowball will have spawned somewhere in your town!


----------



## Minerva

I built a Snowmam and I fixed my paths. I need to go to the island to collect some roses since I've decided to put them around town hall, but I think I'll wait until tomorrow to do that.


----------



## innerutopia

I built the first snowman of the season, does that count? I've been too busy and tired to play constantly, but I try to play for at least a few minutes during the day and just check up on villagers, if nothing else!


----------



## sinsora

Finally got the one non-sheep villager I have to ping to move out. It was a random villager that came from a void so I was like ajshdjldsg. Now just waiting for Timbra to show up so i can adopt ; u;


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently working on landscaping with roses so I can complete my Rainbow Bridge; it's going to take FOREVER. >.< Then I can finish working on Balamb...my hamsters need a nice place to live, lol.


----------



## Jordon

I built a Snowman today too! It was a Big one so I got a Bingo Card


----------



## Mareets

Bunnie pinged me to tell me how much she respects me and how she wants to be more like me and I really listen to her when she talks, it was so cute I've had similar interactions before but nothing like that :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh and I also built snowmam and T&T emporium finally opened up


----------



## louise23

I build my first snowman today


----------



## Kittyinpink87

I also built my first snowman today.
And he came out perfectly!


----------



## Wildroses

Built an imperfect snowman, but as I am trying to get the snowtyke items as well as snowman items I'm not devastated. Also got the bronze fishing trophy, woo hoo! One more item for my catalogue.


----------



## piske

I'll tell you want I didn't accomplish - messed up my first snow person of the season! Ahaha. Guess I'll get it right tomorrow! I did move-in Beau though...I can't wait to visit him!!! c: c:


----------



## dumplen

I made my very first Snowman today.  I'm super proud of myself, hahaha.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Made a Snowmam, Snowman's number was 1...and I fixed the path where Bangle plotted.


----------



## Manah

Out of all random villagers not in my town, I got Amelia today. My first priority dreamie and one of the reasons I got a second town. =D

Sadly she messed up my bridge plans, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Maratz

I managed to purposely finish second in the fish tournament so I could get the silver trophy, the only one I didn't have yet


----------



## AccfSally

Enter the fishing tourney, where I also receive the golden fishing rod from Chip after finishing the fish encyclopedia.


----------



## ACNLover10

Entered a fishing tourney and got a dab table and squid chair, 2 things I didn't need. -.- And got Lolly a perfect pear for some royal shorts.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Got yelled at by a Snowboy for making him wrong, beat everyone with a Trevally in the fishing tourney and got Graham's pic in the mail


----------



## GalacticGhost

It's still late November in my town after me not playing every day for a few weeks XD

Though today I was able to TT forward from the 21st to the 23rd (day by day of course, otherwise my dreamies would abandon me and my flowers would die).


----------



## innerutopia

I built a snowtyke to go with my snowman! Now I'm just trying to build the rest of the family while doing bingo every day! 
I also assessed the fossils that I had been stockpiling over the past few days and had _one_ new type to donate...completing this museum is gonna take forever.


----------



## yukikotobuki

I dug up all the flowers that I previously had and I've begun replacing them with red, white, and gold roses for Christmas. Replaced the paths as well and changed my face cut out standee to a Christmas-themed one. I'm currently trying to get my town dream address-ready...


----------



## Dorian

I am a tt, so I actually celebrated Toy Day and the next day Ruby's birthday!


----------



## TheEchoTimes

I officially have all of the K.K. songs!


----------



## piske

Moved in my uchi dreamie, Pashmina :> hope she helps liven up the place!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dorian said:


> I am a tt, so I actually celebrated Toy Day and the next day Ruby's birthday!



It's so adorable that Ruby's bday is 12/25 <3


----------



## Dorian

Isn't it, P e o n y? She is the best Toy Day present ever! She keeps giving adorable crazy EVERY day of the year!


----------



## shannenenen

I created my cycling town today, and so far I've had a lot of villagers move in and one move out (even though it was to the void )

However, a kind soul messaged me today and told me that Lolly was moving out! It's been hard to find a Lolly without having her already reserved, so I was able to buy her and move her into my main town! I'm not too picky about the placement of my villagers as long as they're not on my paths or interfering with my early stages of landscaping so it only took three tries to plot reset her. It's been a good day ^-^


----------



## Tommy89

Welp, Baabara informed that she is leaving on the 16th, so that is good.


----------



## smileorange

I finally grew my second blue rose!  Now onto hopefully breeding lots more of them...!


----------



## Spooky.

I won my first ever fishing tourney...I only entered two fish and mine was 36 inches longer than the second and third place winners. I feel mildly guilty lol


----------



## Blueskyy

Moving in Cookie from my campsite as my new peppy.  I forgot all about her and she unexpectedly stole my heart XD


----------



## okaimii

Nothing much. When Whitney moved in a bad spot, I kinda stopped playing. I hope she moves out soon! 

Today I dug up fossils, talked to my villagers, and bought stuff from the shops.


----------



## Blueskyy

okaimii said:


> Nothing much. When Whitney moved in a bad spot, I kinda stopped playing. I hope she moves out soon!
> 
> Today I dug up fossils, talked to my villagers, and bought stuff from the shops.


 
Aw I say try to work around the Whitney move in.  She seems like a good snooty! I had Poncho do that to me, but I worked my path and stuff around his house and now it's all ok!


----------



## okaimii

AndyP08 said:


> Aw I say try to work around the Whitney move in.  She seems like a good snooty! I had Poncho do that to me, but I worked my path and stuff around his house and now it's all ok!



She is! She's actually one of my dreamies so I was devastated when I didn't plot reset correctly.  Unfortunately she moved right in front of my plaza and ruins a lot of the stuff I had planned for that area. I might move her out and have someone hold her so I can adopt her again but if not, I'll probably just sell her to someone who really wants her.


----------



## AccfSally

I stop Francine and Mira from making an awful mistake, moving away from my towns.


----------



## Jordon

okaimii said:


> She is! She's actually one of my dreamies so I was devastated when I didn't plot reset correctly.  Unfortunately she moved right in front of my plaza and ruins a lot of the stuff I had planned for that area. I might move her out and have someone hold her so I can adopt her again but if not, I'll probably just sell her to someone who really wants her.



Why don't you just make new plans and keep Whitney? Do you know how long it takes to do the 16 cycle? 

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. My motto


----------



## visibleghost

played in my main town for the first time in forever, mostlt went to dream towbs but i also spoke to some villagers and did a bit of shopping... i'm still in november so i have to work my way to the current date, and i'd prefer to not skip days soO uhh i've got some work to do )x


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I just placed the second metal bench in my bunny town, and I was so amazed and happy that it actually went where I wanted to place it.

Thanks for not screwing me over, Isabelle!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I got kid cat as my last dreamie!


----------



## optimus

I just spent the last 5 hours (with a grand total of 61 plot resets) getting Kyle's house into the perfect space. Even reading over that last sentence has irritated me.

But he's in a good spot now so does it matter...?


----------



## smileorange

Ken suggested a cube sculpture! I've been wanting this forever! I love you, Ken!! He's the first villager that moved into my town and the smug I like the best!

It's a pity someone moved their house really close to where I wanted it. Now I have to figure out where I want to put it...

Oh and another blue rose grew!


----------



## mayortash

The usual. Didn't buy turnips this week cause the market crashed so badly last week. Just watch, now I'll have prices in the 500 bell mark :sigh:  
Aurora Borealis in the sky tonight so I updated my dream address! I've been waiting for them to happen so I can do that. 

Built another snowman. That makes 3 now. I'm only two spots away from a bingo in two different ways too which is amazing.


----------



## okaimii

Today I adopted Skye and hopefully I can plot reset her soon!


----------



## LadyDove

Today I organized tons of my flowers, I invited Margie to move in from the campsite<---- YAYYYYY, my dreamie! I swapped two of the rooms in my house (it was far too crowded in the main room with that specific furniture.) I customized two furniture pieces I've been waiting a while to do due to lack of ore. That's it so far. ^_^


----------



## Mizuriri

Yesterday, Whitney moved in while I was resetting Genji. How fun~ though now I have to decide between her or Francine, I like both of them q


----------



## Nayab

Today I donated the Fern Fossil, the final fossil I needed for my museum!


----------



## AccfSally

Did some landscaping and found Bonbon sick again and also found O'Hare sick..again in the other town.


----------



## trash

Today I finished paying off my boyfriend's house for him so he's now completely debt free (my character on the other hand.....) and then I also created a third person to be my "mule". 

I was going to try to cycle Colton or Ruby out today but I'm lazy, who knows.


----------



## Aali

Well I just restarted last night so today I got Moe to trade me his laptop for my shirt.....yay?


----------



## Manah

Got Bunnie after two days of plot resetting, Sally moved out, and I'm two or three days away from getting the female hairstyles for my male characters. <3


----------



## Libra

Goose finally suggested a PWP after weeks of nothing. I have all the PWP's from my other villagers but I'm missing some jock ones. So when he suggested the torch today I was quite happy! Especially since it's something I might actually build, LOL.


----------



## mayortash

Let's see. Had Saharah in my town today so got her to redecorate my room. Didn't get any unorderables this time round so sold them pretty quick to Reese. 

Did some errands for my villagers and Portia gave me an alpine cart - I'm working on getting a customised alpine kitchen so that was a nice surprise! Wish I could put something on it though instead of the pot.

A girl on the livejournal comm that I'm a part of was asking for some items so I was able to give them all to her for free - I dropped them off quickly at her town. 

Lily is camping!! She's my first igloo camper of this winter season. Plus she's moving in (after only a short time of convincing her) as I have a space!! So happy.


----------



## wordcutouts

Well, I finally figured out how everyone made those giant clam shell music boxes (haha, I am so behind on the uptake) so I made one with K.K. Steppe in it. Yay! 

I grew some black rose hybrids, which was lovely because I really want those. I'm still trying to decide on if I want to make pathways through my town or not. I'm still hoping to buy more shrubs regardless. I might need to hold a flower giveaway because I seriously have WAY too many flowers for me to deal with. 

Monique yelled at me about wanting a red present. Question: does the previous request add on to the newest one (for example, Monique requested a doll a few days ago and now wants a red present; would I get her a red doll)?

I am sick of building snowmen so I'm good on that for now... and I really want a camper.


----------



## piske

I can finally sit at my town tree! c: I also moved Penelope in, only 3 dreamies left! c:


----------



## mayortash

P e o n y said:


> I can finally sit at my town tree! c: I also moved Penelope in, only 3 dreamies left! c:



Yay!! I love sitting at the town tree.

Let's see. Today I didn't do much as I was at work for most of the day. Ran some errands. Made my snowman. Played bingo (I'm only one away from a bingo). Then came home and went to catch KK Slider.


----------



## LadyDove

I finished my little hedge garden, planted a tree, visited a lot of dream towns, completed the Bell pwp, bought a few items from Gracie, and reorganized my storage. ^_^


----------



## dudeabides

I watered flowers, looked for snowballs with no luck and listened to a KK tune.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

In Echo, I just did...random crap. In my new town, Karma, I paid my down payment and finished Izzy's tutorial.


----------



## dude98

Did some cleaning after an unexpected hiatus. Also decided to start the Reset Center


----------



## Wildroses

Caught four scallops before Pascal deigned to show up and give me the anchor, the last of his items, for my catalogue. Phew. Now the diving suit can go back into my closet until March, when the last missing thing in my encyclopedia appears.


----------



## Libra

Unlocked the train station upgrade thanks to the help of the lovely users here on the forum. <3


----------



## kayleee

I decided to redo my town's paths so I started doing that this morning!


----------



## Kit

wordcutouts said:


> Well, I finally figured out how everyone made those giant clam shell music boxes (haha, I am so behind on the uptake) so I made one with K.K. Steppe in it. Yay!
> 
> I grew some black rose hybrids, which was lovely because I really want those. I'm still trying to decide on if I want to make pathways through my town or not. I'm still hoping to buy more shrubs regardless. I might need to hold a flower giveaway because I seriously have WAY too many flowers for me to deal with.
> 
> Monique yelled at me about wanting a red present. Question: does the previous request add on to the newest one (for example, Monique requested a doll a few days ago and now wants a red present; would I get her a red doll)?
> 
> I am sick of building snowmen so I'm good on that for now... and I really want a camper.



http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6089493/1/TOY_DAY_Gift_List ^_^
She would want a Garden Gnome


----------



## thrillingprince

i started more of my landscaping throughout my town


----------



## piske

I replanted some cedar trees and several bushes :>


----------



## Kit

Cleared out all of the trees, built a perfect snowboy, mailed every villager a gift and found out what everyone wants for toy day besides the new move-in.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got 100% approval in Karma and several Toy Day requests! As for Echo, I checked in on everyone and that's that.


----------



## nintendoanna

i earned some money from bug hunting


----------



## Spongeygirl14

I caught a Snow Crab to add to my Mermaid room and sold some of my hybrid flowers for 800k IGB!


----------



## optimus

After a lengthy quest I finally got a twinkle tank so I could get Julian to wear it (and replace his ugly duck shirt). I mailed it to him and he was wearing it within a few hours of me posting the letter.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Managed to get some clues on what some of my villagers want for Toy Day and grew new hybrids.


----------



## Debra

Cleared out some flowers from my main town and did favours for my two new villagers. Creating some space felt good, perhaps I'll create more open spaces.


----------



## Moonlight-

I FINALLY finished my Santa suit and managed to get Winnie to tell me what colour thing she wants for Toy Day


----------



## seanrc

So far, I've paid off my 39,800 bell loan.


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Got Ed's Toy Day wish, paid off Karma's first bridge, found Katt's plot, checked on Echo real quick, and got 20K or so paid off on Karma's home loan... Gonna go bettle farming in Karma tonight! (Also got nearly every type of fruit to plant later on... Yay me!)


----------



## gh0st

Today it's perfect cherry day and I had my boyfriend come over and make millions ahahahahaha! And I also was able to achieve a perfect town rating last week. ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

Managed to watch a bug push one of my snowballs off the cliff.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Today I finished two rooms in my house and both look fantastic. It usually takes me a good while to set up a room to a point where I really like it so this is a big accomplishment for me. I only have one more room to go in my house.


----------



## Blueskyy

I shoved more medicine down Flurry's sick throat.


----------



## Red Cat

Moonlight- said:


> I FINALLY finished my Santa suit and managed to get Winnie to tell me what colour thing she wants for Toy Day



Or you could have just bought the entire suit on the 24th since all of the pieces are sold on Toy Day.

I did Toy Day today because I won't have time tomorrow. I got all the presents right because I'm a pro at reading minds.


----------



## mayortash

Played Toy Day! Kyle has plotted in a great spot as well - right at a corner of a crossroads and he managed to only take out normal flowers with him (and a couple trees but I'll forgive him that). That means I can get back to landscaping around Al's empty plot which I'm very happy about. I might build a small PWP there.


----------



## Nayab

In pretty much any game I play, from Animal Crossing to Skyrim, I'm obsessive about collecting items I'll never actually use for anything. In Animal Crossing, I have no issues with selling stuff I don't need as long as it's orderable... but I cannot make myself get rid of non-orderable stuff. I have all the patched clothes and pumpkin heads from Halloween... even a spare candy and lollipop. On my second character I started Toy Day but never finished so I could keep the Santa Bag (which, I'll probably actually use because it's an awesome held-item).

Anyway, today I spent a long time sorting out those unorderables I know I'll never use, from some Gyroids I don't care for to silver tools I don't need anymore, to the Snowman Series furniture I'm in the process of earning, and shoving them into the deepest, darkest corners of my Post Office storage. I even made a chart on my computer with the item names so I can find them again if I ever care to.

Storing items in the Post Office really is a godsend!


----------



## fenris

I set up my hybrid-breeding garden on my beach!  I still need lots more white and red roses, but the lilies are alreadycoming along nicely.


----------



## shannenenen

I've been working on breeding purple roses for a section of my town and planning out where everything is going to go. It's hard because I only have 6 or 7 out of 10 dreamies, but I'm getting there.


----------



## pika62221

Papi said he's moving on the 31, and I said over your dead body! Then, he said he wasn't a horse, just a lonely okapi, so I promised to spend more time with him, and he said he'll only stay if I stuck to that promise, so now I'm going to be hanging out with my new bestie Papi the okapi! Really, I just declined him from moving, and I have to admit 2+ years of the same villager denies can start to add up, it's tough keeping them all and not taking a break!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Had my birthday party and those stupid bears gave me crap ahaha..


----------



## Alyx

Today I caught lots of fish and deep sea creatures, checked my catalog to update my need/wishlists, stopped Mitzi & Felicity from moving, and cleaned up flowers that didn't belong.


----------



## Autumn <3

Got Merengue to move in from the campsite which I'm super happy about! TT'ing to get the qr machine(just restarted!) and working on paths. I transferred all of my flowers to my new town so I hope I can have a DA up within ~4 months C:! Just generally really happy about today ^_^


----------



## Wishii

I got the wisteria trellis finally ;u; thank god for the diving trick


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Bought a third game today, and I've been map resetting for HOURS because I wanted a south-facing waterfall, a pirate cove and pears as my native fruit (because between my other towns and my hubby's two towns, pears were the only native fruit we were missing.

And to top it all off, I got Lolly AND Broccolo as starting villagers. So I'm pretty happy with my new addition. ^_^


----------



## Greggy

I stopped Fang from leaving my town and Snake moves in! Snake was camping in my town and appeared even without using the camper reset trick. My town is starting to keep it together now, since Snake is finally in my village I feel like I'm extra motivated in improving my town. Now 4 of my planned permanent residents in Archmell are living in the town, it feels so rewarding! And funny thing, whenever I try to do the plot reset trick (mind you, I did not load the game with an existing character before doing so) Snake always plots his house beside my mayor's house and it's too much for my heart to handle :3

Now all I have to worry about is to keep these four, find a place for my other villagers in case they leave, and think if I should get Zucker and Frita/Papi and Patty or not.


----------



## drizzy

.-. fixed my path and added more flowers to surround the path, also finished a PWP (cute lil flower bed that Diana wanted), and added a bunch of fossils to my museum !!


----------



## Mayor Rose

Got my final emotion for the joke book. Is "emotion" what you call it? The little action thingies, haha.


----------



## Alienfish

Paid off some loans, finally got an axe so been chopping down trees in bad place, got campsite.. and Bangle moved in lol I kinda like her though, it's a mix between a ganguro and some african lady.. i kinda want bud now as well ahah..


----------



## GalacticGhost

It hasn't been long since I woke up, so I'll tell you what I did yesterday.

Which ended up being... pretty much nothing at all. I tried to make a start on my second town, but I just couldn't find the perfect map. I got very close at some points, but there was always something in the town that I don't want, like the wrong grass type or the wrong town hall colour. I'll probably try again at some point today.

And in my other town... well, I haven't been playing on it since I got HHD and my second copy of NL for Christmas.

And of course, I don't play WW often, so I haven't been in my WW town in forever.


----------



## Kapriznyy

The opposite of an accomplishment - Miranda moved out without telling me. First casualty of time traveling since resetting. I'd been pretty much excruciatingly careful and then... bye-bye dreamie. :|


----------



## Alienfish

Got the QR reading machine, store upgrades in progress, Static camping. Now please move someone :c


----------



## Nayab

I accomplished getting a mild migraine.

The tedium of plot resetting makes me want to cry. Ankha moved into a perfect spot first try, but Ruby refuses to go in one of the two spots I'd like her. Instead, she likes to keep plotting in the middle of my fruit orchard ;_;


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I Got Pashima and placed her in a really nice spot, Savannah moved out and gave me more space in my town and all my trees and bush starters have been grown where I planted them ^w^


----------



## visibleghost

Today I didn't do a whole lot, I did some dreaming and spoke to my villagers. Recently I've been changing a lot of stuff, I opened my older town for the first town in forever a few days ago and I was really unhappy with it so I removed all paths and cleared out a few areas completely ^^
Sooo I've been landscaping and planning stuff a bit. It looks really bad at the moment but I'm hoping that I'll make it look better soon enough ;;;;


----------



## optimus

Lucky moved into the perfect spot _first go_ this morning. Granted, I'd spent the last 3 days plot-resetting like crazy to try and get him in the right spot, but he decided to co-operate today.

I TT'ed forward day-by-day and eventually did Toy Day, and I just now adopted Fang. Now to go through another 3 days of hell getting him into the perfect spot...


----------



## Kimbarl

I've recently reset my town. Still in the early stages. Managed to set my ordinance today. I notmally go for beautiful town but decided to start with bell boom to get fast money at the beginning of the game. I will switch to beautiful town later. I also did my first PWP, which is a bridge. I need to get the bridges out of the way so I can get to places easily!


----------



## cfs317

Nothing over the top. I'm trying to fill out my catalog so I'm wasting tons of money in the showcase and in every shop on main street.


----------



## stained_cheri

I started a PWP, designed my home, villager moved in (one I'm not too keen about), garden shop opened


----------



## ACNLover10

Talked to villagers, shook fruit trees, tripped a bit. The usual.


----------



## Halloqueen

I built a Snowtyke, wrote a welcome letter to Stitches and a letter with a gift for Cobb, and am going to ring in the New Year of 2013! Yes, I'm a dirty time traveler.


----------



## mayortash

My town tree in Laputa grew to the largest that it can grow!! I've been waiting for this to happen for so so long. I'm so happy. 
Did some chores for all my villagers today which was great. I love it when they ask for things or ask me to do things. It just brightens things up.

Then headed to Fitzrova for a while. Del wanted me to visit so I did. I also bought his blue stripe tee from him so I can put that into my catalogue. Caught a bunch of new fish and the elusive mole cricket. I totally missed Nook due to work so I can't pay off my house until tomorrow at the earliest. Created a new town flag. By the time I finished everything I was on 54% on my town development permit. I'm quite enjoying taking this slow. I think when I started Laputa I rushed through this bit as much as I could cause I just wanted to play. Baabara is moving in tomorrow which I'm excited about. So far in Fitzrova I've had no villagers that I've had in Laputa.


----------



## Blueskyy

I visited Katrina and was already wearing the lucky item.  Then I find two snowballs right next to each other.  I made my first snow person, a snowmam.  She asks me to find her 5 snowflakes so I do, and she then gives me an icy wall! Then I went and updated my dream address.


----------



## Alienfish

Getting closer to having all the ice series things, think i need maybe 3 more or something. also stringfish and coelacanth y u so rare


----------



## smileorange

Joey finally moved out! It's not that I didn't like him, but I already have two lazies I like much better and he put his house in a bad place. 

Also did some landscaping with the flowers I've been growing on the beach.


----------



## fenris

Thanks to a bit of time travel, I built the lighthouse and my first fairy-tale bench.  I also _finally_ unlocked the T&T Emporium, and I bought most of the Gorgeous series in one go!


----------



## Limon

Since I was gone for a while I cleaned up the town from weeds, fixed my hair, organized my inventory, and checked on all of the villagers. Phil moved which sucks because he looked like Falco and I wanted to keep him in my town.


----------



## GalacticGhost

After *146* resets, I FINALLY found the perfect map for my second town! Right now I'm deciding where to put my mayor's house...


----------



## ACNLover10

Just usual stuff like shaking fruit, talking to villagers, I also found Ankha in my camp but I'm full.


----------



## louise23

got my cafe build


----------



## Alienfish

paid a house loan, caught a ****load of bugs and fish/underwater things for the museum.. moved that chester ass out... got the whole ice set =D


----------



## Sweetley

Jay is finally move out. His house blocked the place where I want to build the cafe. Also I started to 
collect some fishes and bugs for the museum. At the moment, I thinking about to create a second 
character and looking for a nice place for the house.


----------



## onechance

After 38472764 resets I finally got Marshal to move in ;_;


----------



## Waterbottle1234

I finaaaaaalllly finished my town. At least what I could. When I get pinged for new pwps some of the ones j have now are going to have to go. 
If you want to see my dream address is 5200 6209 8662
Nobody seems to want to visit it but I just want people to seeeee I worked so hard


----------



## louise23

not a lot getting ready for the new year


----------



## xlambkin

Catching tons of bugs and underwater thingies for the museum


----------



## Alienfish

Got Curlos camping.. he's a dreamie so moved him in ofc  Got 2nd museum floor.. got some silver tools, still need bug net (flippin slow museum i already donated what i could -.-)

carmen.. son of a bish finally moved. saved some bells. got some medals not that island ever sells diving suit anyways.


----------



## Moonfall

I just reset my town and found a perfect map today!


----------



## Plum Pudding

I grew a money tree!


----------



## Alienfish

Caught bee(s) and a coelacanth  finally!


----------



## Soshi

Moko said:


> Caught bee(s) and a coelacanth  finally!



i caught a coelacath too! ^^

i also paid off my 98,000 bells loan (it's a new town) and completed the ice series! it's so pretty <3


----------



## CJODell62

Yesterday in Croydon, I celebrated New Year's Day as well as Bob's birthday. I got him a neon sign for his present.


----------



## Alienfish

Soshi said:


> i caught a coelacath too! ^^
> 
> i also paid off my 98,000 bells loan (it's a new town) and completed the ice series! it's so pretty <3



yass congrats  and nice, i should totally expand my home but tbh i dont need more than the main room for now XD

also i got olivia to move.. finally. and I GOT WET SUIT YASSSSS finally dumb island

and i agree, ice set is awesome =D


----------



## toastia

I don't even have T&T Mart and I still have gotten lucky with the villagers - Rosie in my campsite and Marina via random move in.


----------



## Nkosazana

Managed to get Hazel angry for the 5th time today. Hopefully she'll finally move out -.-


----------



## santoyo.bay

Cried a little bit because Rolf moved in right in front of the Retail, so I worked on making it work and getting it to look not absolutely horrible.


----------



## Kapriznyy

I've spent the past several days trying to get Skye into boxes and she just. WON'T. GO. I've decided that today is the day. This town ain't big enough for the both of us, Skye. (Watch me come back to this thread after like 12 straight hours of TTing and she still hasn't pinged, lmao)


----------



## Camillion

-Day 1 of the island
-Got all fruits
-100% approval rating
-Paid 3rd loan 
Makin' some progress! ^-^


----------



## BaileyEloise

I did all my dailies: Finding the money rock, fake rock, shaking all the trees, digging up fossils and gyroids, picking the newly spawned flowers and checking on my hybrids. I also went to the island and went fishing and caught a LOT beetles. Sad to say I scared away quite a bit of golden stags today ^^;


----------



## MintySky

I expanded my house and now I am going to start on a new pwp.


----------



## Alienfish

passed my first gracie check .. stupid spring season though i dont really like the princess set..


----------



## Romaki

I adopted Chrissy from the forums and she's gonna be my 10th villager.


----------



## Alienfish

schatzi said:


> I've spent the past several days trying to get Skye into boxes and she just. WON'T. GO. I've decided that today is the day. This town ain't big enough for the both of us, Skye. (Watch me come back to this thread after like 12 straight hours of TTing and she still hasn't pinged, lmao)



same **** with Buck for me. I don't want two jocks and Rudy picked up his freaking "pardner" catchphrase ugh.


----------



## mintellect

I started up my town with a new character to see if anyone moved after not checking my town for a few days, and found Cherry moved in via void. I managed to get her in a decent place after a few tries. I'm glad she moved in because I could really use the Uchi PWP's and Fuchsia's been stubborn.
I also found a bunch of things buried in my storage that would be good for my alternate characters.


----------



## Miii

Made a good amount of bells on my secondary in my main town, worked on paying off her house loan, cleaned up my other town/made some bells, and lost it all cuz both dss died while i was napping xD Booooo


----------



## Lumira

I got more progress done on my paths, since my newest pattern holder player finally got access to the sewing machine today 

Still working on getting a Perfect Town! ^^


----------



## Alienfish

got julian, caught some march bugs/fish/underwater stuff...


----------



## smileorange

So much done today!  Willow suggested a streetlight lamp, and I do like it a bit... but I am really waiting on her to suggest the hot spring. 

I caught a gar, salmon and horseshoe crab for my museum, and managed to catch another turtle and coelacanth for my house. Those two took forever just to get the first one, and I had no hope for getting another one of them. I think both of them look really nice. I did a bunch of customisations on the ceramic hot pot and the hot plate, and am wondering how many more I need for the badge.  

I managed to grow a red-orange pansy and visited the reset center for the second time.


----------



## Anine

Reset my town yesterday and finally found a map I liked enough to play it, so lots got done today. So you know the drill, became mayor, grabbed fruit and shook enough trees to allow me to afford the fishing rod/pay off the house expenses so I could get an actual house instead of a tent. Made a second character to use for pattern holding (easier to do it now rather than later anyway) and visited Katrina as she happened to be in town today. Then I just picked up all of the flowers and moved them to locations where I won't run all over them and so that they will grow more. Now it's just time for some fishing before I call it a day. c:


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Nothing
I ran around and watered flowers (which was pointless, I have a beautiful town ordinance.)


----------



## AccfSally

Yesterday I did some landscaping and then TT my town to spring. Now I want winter to be gone, my town actually looked ok-ish in the spring, it looks so weird with snow on the ground.


----------



## smileorange

I caught a king salmon and a sweet shrimp. Just ten more things until my museum is complete!  So excited! I also got a ship deck from Pascal.


----------



## Halloqueen

Technically yesterday since it's past midnight here, but I adopted Beardo the Smug bear into my main town and Del the Cranky alligator into my secondary town. I'm also having way too much trouble trying to build a perfect Snowmam even though I was creating them seemingly effortlessly the past week. I keep getting Snowboys instead, or imperfect Snowmams.


----------



## Kapriznyy

I laid down six different types of paths in 9x9 blocks all beside each other in order to see which one(s) I'd like to use in my town, and... go figure, I still love them all. They're all so fitting together that I'm now trying to figure out how in the world I can incorporate them all in the town design, which is difficult since I don't even have a full design concept in mind; I'm just winging it here. Probably ought to plan a bit!


----------



## focus

i goT BAM YAS


----------



## Alienfish

focus said:


> i goT BAM YAS



grats, Bam is the best jock and also deers are teh ****.

well.. prevented static from moving. you are staying bro


----------



## focus

Moko said:


> grats, Bam is the best jock and also deers are teh ****.
> 
> well.. prevented static from moving. you are staying bro



right! and guess what!! today i got julian!!! im so hyped mann


----------



## Soshi

i built a water well and made a start on farming island medals. the most tedious part of the game for me.


----------



## Quill

Nothing today, but last night I brought Tia in and plotted her, so I'm pretty stoked about that.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Still nothing
I ran around and played games with a camper


----------



## Barbara

I _just_ made a second character (male, named Jasper) that I will be using to hold my path patterns. I'll see what else I'm going to do with him in the future.


----------



## Miii

Pulled an all nighter working on my town :3 I put down a paths to match the fairytale pwps i have, planted a loooot more perfect apple trees, made a new fancy dress, rearranged a bunch of flowers, wrote a few letters, got some gifts for my villagers, and earned some medals doing island tours (and i'm really tan now).


----------



## Alienfish

focus said:


> right! and guess what!! today i got julian!!! im so hyped mann



sweet quiche i have him too and julian is teh best <3

well got my missing fruit from kaydee best turt and a villager.. prevented like everyone from moving.. like buck and pashmina gtfo but nooo only the other pinging.


----------



## RRJay

I caught a birdwing butterfly on the island! & I also cut down a couple trees and replanted so I can start really landscaping my town.


----------



## focus

i just convinced gala to move in! wow im on a roll


----------



## helloxcutiee

I didn't play much today really, just did a couple of trades.
But I'm going back on in a couple of minutes to do some late night landscaping.


----------



## Alienfish

FINAL GRACIE CHECK AAAAH  finally stupid giraffe had to tt way too long for that mango. and i can sell my crapton of clothes i no longer need ahaha.

also prevented like everyone from moving. i have two i need out gdamnit. not the others


----------



## mintellect

Yesterday I finally got all the mannequins, and got a ruby in the daily rock after about a month of not getting one which of course was the gem I needed to customize the last chair in my back room.

I can now proudly say that my back room is FINALLY. DONE.

My whole house would be done too if I wasn't redoing the upstairs and main room.


----------



## Fairytale

I finished the campsite project (just got a new town) I also spoke to Tortimer, so I can go to the island soon. Oh, I also got the 'Wealthy Bell Saver' badge. c:


----------



## stained_cheri

I finished paying off the dream suite PWP amount, got signatures for Club LOL and shampoodle is being constructed. So I guess a busy day all in all lol


----------



## Squidward

I caught a coleacanth


----------



## Alienfish

finally got buck to move.. also caught a frog lel


----------



## piske

---


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I got Lucha today!


----------



## Alienfish

Got pond skater and diving beetle lel.

Got Bam from campsite, just had to move the cutie in, deers ftw.

Did the flower bed pwp bc I had a good empty spot and I don't want houses there.


----------



## Anine

I lost my first fishing contest to Lopez who caught an impossibly large horse mackerel x: Also finally got lucky and got my first pink rose.


----------



## Flaraca

Got my fortune read, as well as saw that Shampoodle was finally being built in my town  Also have a house upgrade in the works, and am planning on distributing my flowers to finally start hybridizing ^^


----------



## Plum Pudding

Got my first stewpot!!!!!!  Been waiting for thisfor so long, I played the little games with my camper for 45 mins, he said 'oh that's what you were after' and then 'you got some determination' LOL


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Since my hubby was never happy with his Hilldale town (after it corrupted, mind you),  I've spent the last two days map resetting and trying to get a map he likes, and that reminded him of his original town, I finally got it today! Complete with peaches as the native fruit.

So yeah, I was pretty proud of myself for that.

Then I TTed Phoebe into boxes and moved her into Hilldale 2.0 since she was one of his original villagers there.

Stopped Cole and Stitches from moving out of two of my towns, planted some more perfect fruit trees...lots of little things.


----------



## LELARGE2x

I totally understand.


----------



## Alienfish

Paid a bench pwp.. got a flatworm.. totally thought I had this but I remember Nintendo flipping the switch when I had it before ugh.

i need moar bugs fff


----------



## smileorange

Not much. Did a bit of landscaping and request from my villagers. 

I'm trying to grow orange pansies as I want them to help transition the red flower area to the yellow/orange area. I've got four of them so far, but they don't like to produce more. I just keep getting random white or yellow ones. 

Pansies have really grown on me! I think I don't like them too much when it's nothing but pansies. They look nice breaking up other flowers.


----------



## focus

FINALLY finished putting down the paths and stuff, i actually really like my town so far! i still have some tweaking to do, and i still need to breed a bunch of hybrids and line my paths and add PWPs and stuff but other than that i'm really happy with how it turned out!!
still working on that perfect town too


----------



## Alienfish

Got a Raja Brooke butterfly flippin finally...

Let Gala move out. I really liked her, but she never changed shirt from that ugly white default design thign and she was getting bored tbh. Now to BFF Pashmina....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aelia said:


> I lost my first fishing contest to Lopez who caught an impossibly large horse mackerel x: Also finally got lucky and got my first pink rose.



ugh i hate the fishing tourneys i always lose lol. i rly like the items but i could as well waste tbt or igb on them here lol.


----------



## Elo

I managed to make a successful jump from September (the last time I played) to today without losing anyone. I also caught my last Sept. sea creatures/fish, and 3 January fish I'm missing. So only 1 fish and 4 sea creatures left to complete my collections and museum! Then it's time to finish the art and fossils.


----------



## Foxxie

Not much today... watered all of my flowers, stopped Marshal from moving out rolleyes Started building a hammock and paid it off, turned down a trade with Lucky (my sapphire for a T-shirt)... visited a beautiful dream town called Clambake, after I saw it mentioned on here  

Oh, and I also updated my dream address because it was snowing and it looks super pretty :3


----------



## Squidward

Nook upgrade!


----------



## chocopug

Finally placed the classic police station. It took forever for anyone to suggest it, then I had to wait for Charlise to move out so I could put it where her house was. She left today, so at long last, the construction can begin. It'll be open tomorrow.

Oh and yesterday I created a new town flag, and today I put the design on sale in Able Sisters. Now my villagers can have their very own fashionable Clover umbrellas and t-shirts.


----------



## Anine

Moko said:


> ugh i hate the fishing tourneys i always lose lol. i rly like the items but i could as well waste tbt or igb on them here lol.



Yeaaaa it's pretty much just luck. Especially since for once no horse mackerel were in sight. It's cool Lopez, but you're no longer the fave of my current villagers D'8 

Cube moved out to day, can't say I'll miss him overly much, his eyes are weird. Got a purple rose(score!) and watered all the flowers and... yeah, that's about it really.


----------



## Alienfish

Aelia said:


> Yeaaaa it's pretty much just luck. Especially since for once no horse mackerel were in sight. It's cool Lopez, but you're no longer the fave of my current villagers D'8
> 
> Cube moved out to day, can't say I'll miss him overly much, his eyes are weird. Got a purple rose(score!) and watered all the flowers and... yeah, that's about it really.



yeah i dont do them rly tbh if i want any item as i said ill just post here i think..

i like lopez but i dont think i want an all deer town again


----------



## Miii

Finally got someone to move so I can move one of my favorite villagers in  hooraaaay


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

i sold a ton of odds and ends in my drawers, got rid of my festive jingle furniture which made me a little sad because it warmed up my home a ton and i loved it but it totally didnt fit.... oooh and i finally got an item from the sloppy set! The wallpaper! also Eunice, one of my bffls and long time villager of Danktron popped by for a visit and Bill later asked to come over.I now plan to go to the island and get more money bug hunting. My house is not finished, i still have a ton of work and i want to get rid of / get more pwps so overall i did good today by making bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also catalogued a ton of items today , score. Thanks villagers and random tasks.


----------



## smileorange

Willow suggested an illuminated arch!! Yes! I don't want to build it, but at least it's another pwp! This is going to be just like Antonio where the one thing I wanted, he suggested last. She's only got 2-3 more suggestions to make.  Yay.


----------



## focus

so i finally got an uchi villager bc i need some PWP requests but uh..

 
cherry put her house literally in the middle of my path like it's nothing. gee, thanks cherry


----------



## smileorange

Grew another orange pansy and got another pic from Harry.  

And I caught Antonio planting flowers on the beach! So I'm not sure if the non-hybrids that have been appearing from my orange pansies are from him or they're hybrid reds... it doesn't really matter as I'm not looking to grow anything else.


----------



## Alienfish

got resetti.. lol had to shut of the game bc gabi wanted to stay freaking rabbit.


----------



## CluelessMayor

I replanted some bushes and flowers that a villager destroyed back in June - finally got rid of that villager woo woo!


----------



## Squidward

Getting kicks these days!
Also, I paid for the 5th expansion and the bridge!


----------



## Elo

Caught my last fish to complete my collection and museum, and got 3 of the 4 diving creatures I need. ^^

EDIT: I also finally changed my town tune to something more fitting for my town and its naming theme!


----------



## Alienfish

Prevented Marina from moving. You are stayin' gurl.

Caught some dragonfly so one other bug to museum aight.


----------



## CJODell62

T.I.Y. opened today in Croydon.


----------



## Alienfish

prevented marshal from moving.. omg you are staying :c i'm not gonna cycle you out or in ever again..


----------



## Foxxie

Another quiet day in Bevelle... watered the hybrids, ran a couple of errands for my animal pals and Marshal came to visit 

And I rescued a lost, little mushroom from the lost and found!


----------



## smileorange

Completed my fish encyclopedia!  Now I just have to wait until a fishing tourney's on for my gold rod!  

I'm so glad I don't have to worry about having to play at certain times for fish anymore. I just need 4 more creatures and my museum will be complete!


----------



## Alienfish

got a guppy and the jungle floor.

ALSO PASHMINA ****ING MOVE ALREADY .. like i have 87 pics of you already i dont need an 88th


----------



## Soshi

my island had the silver axe so i bought 4. 2 for my characters and 2 to give away.

then when i returned home, papi pinged me and suggested the lighthouse! my favourite PWP! i'm so happy! i'll have to move out 3 villagers before i can build it but that's ok, i'm just happy to finally have it on my list.


----------



## bexeyy

Shari pinged me to build a wind turbine so I started that.  Also Shampoodle is finally building


----------



## stitchmaker

Newest town got a request for the windmill last night.  Built it.
Today it's the first day with no snow in my guest town.  Plan on taking off my shoes and walking on the new grass.


----------



## Nekomata

I managed to arrange some PWPs and plant some new trees! My town is about 90% complete, and I've never been so happy with one of my towns before. :3


----------



## AccfSally

Invited my last dreamie, Cally into Chocolat yesterday and plot reset her until she was in a decent spot. Didn't take 55 years unlike what the others done. Also Blathers requested the cafe.


----------



## MalinkaLuna

Got my last villager Skye from my Girlfriend
Placed Skye in a good spot
Build the Cafe
got the modern bench from Whitney <3


----------



## chocopug

Flo requested the lighthouse. Now I feel bad for ignoring her so much lately.
Spent some time arranging hybrids for breeding.


----------



## Alienfish

prevented marshal from moving. YO MAN STAYING 5ever

built the flower arch, so pretty ^w^

bought some gracie set items damn i need igb meow


----------



## Wildroses

Got the puffer fish TV, the last fish record item I needed from Chip. 

Failed to get the bronze fishing trophy, the last item from the tourney I needed to catalogue from Chip because Mira got a sea bass that was 40.45 inches, beating my 40.25 inch one. Then she told me winning didn't matter because we all had fun. Winning might not matter but cataloguing does, Mira.


----------



## Barbara

For yesterday: I revised my campsite area to be more spacey and realistic, now I actually have space left to place some trees. I can't wait to realise my plan now. Ankha also agreed to move from somebody's town to mine. I'll see if I like her. I also finished planning my main pathway.


----------



## wordcutouts

I got rid of my peonies by selling them. I think they're the ugliest flower in the game and I had so many. I then went bug hunting/fishing at the island. I made ~150K, which is cool. I then went through some model homes and looked at furniture and bought some stuff. I bought out my Mabel and Able Sisters' stores and sold that stuff at Re-Tail. I moved some blue roses to my breeding spot so hopefully I'll get some more bred!


----------



## Foxxie

It has been a little more productive today in Bevelle   Lucky pinged to move out and I wished him well... I love him but he has been around forever and I have three lazies and I feel like I need something new... anyway, he decided not to leave :/

I decided to put a bit more effort into fish/bugs/diving and only needed 5 from January's list, so I snagged those and popped them in the museum... which earned me the Seafood Encyclopedia badge  

Then I ran an errand for Chief, which earned me the Town Concierge badge... so I was pretty pleased with that!

I also decided to fill my last museum room with a "Midas" exhibit, using the Gold furniture set... so I have been back and forth to Cyrus all day with gold ore to try to get that off to a start (I had the Gold stuff before but sold it to make space :/)

I'm still not done either!  Tonight I will be back over the Island doing some tours and catching beetles/sharks... Along with trying to get a PWP ping... I would love the picnic set, fairy tale bell or geyser...


----------



## smileorange

Willow suggested the hot spring!!!! Ahhh! Finally!!  I wasn't even trying and the pings I get from villagers are completely whacked out now because I have all of the pwps from some of the personality types. Ahh! I was expecting her to suggest the second last pwp, so am so happy!!


----------



## Blueskyy

Reserved Nana, got another pic of Maple since I moved her out, and Hazel suggested the Wisteria Trellis so that's build!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Plot reset 31 times to get Carmen in a good spot. But it makes me feel good.


----------



## Romaki

I finally got a new bridge PWP... a modern bridge. It wouldn't fit in my town, but I prefer it over the standard two.


----------



## wordcutouts

Katrina finally is openin' up shop! I am so STOKED! I also put a third bridge in after waiting for Teddy to move out.


----------



## Foxxie

Today in Bevelle was reasonably quiet again... it's quite a sleepy little town 

Erik pinged to move, but there is no way he is going anywhere... he's my little forest ranger :3

I had knocked down a PWP where Cally used to live, as I have decided that I want my third character there.  I have built the same PWP in my perfect pear orchard to hopefully help with future plot resets (there isn't much space now!).  I changed my outfit to something more casual and warm and added to my gyroid and Midas exhibits in the museum...

Oh and Chief is poorly   I have taken him some medicine and bought some more for tomorrow.. poor thing!


----------



## Alienfish

got ankha, moved out blanche

got some july bugs..got the whole gracie set, gotta love the 60s-70s theme!


----------



## Pookie4557

Just payed off the classic police station.


----------



## Alienfish

Pookie4557 said:


> Just payed off the classic police station.



ya lol i did that too xD i like it bc wood hut and it fits my jungle theme


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I got Muffy!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Reality museum is complete.  The mayor and 2 players caught a dung beetle to finish the bug collections.
Just need Mr. Badge Guy to show for the gold badge.


----------



## xkittyy

I finally uploaded a dream address


----------



## louise23

started a new town got cool villagers


----------



## alesha

I accomplished nothing!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



stitchmaker said:


> Town Reality museum is complete.  The mayor and 2 players caught a dung beetle to finish the bug collections.
> Just need Mr. Badge Guy to show for the gold badge.



Phineas,  he comes on Monday

- - - Post Merge - - -

But that's awesome


----------



## Lumira

i bought a princess set from someone one here today ^^
i also built a zen bench next to one of my Asian-styled villagers


----------



## Alienfish

Not much except for digging up bamboo seeds. Had campers for first time in ages.. Tiffany and the "day" before some kangaroo ech


----------



## mayortash

alesha said:


> Phineas,  he comes on Monday



Actually Phineas can come on any day. I've had him a few days in a row before.

I've not had much time to play recently. So I logged on quickly this morning in my main town. Doc has moved in from the campsite (I invited him in about a week ago) and he plotted in a great place so I'm really pleased. Beardo forgot something at Lily's house so I returned it. Vladimir wanted furniture so I gave him what I had on me which was a bingo wheel. Portia gave me a new nickname, Little T. And Doc and Cyrano were just walking around.


----------



## Romaki

I just paid off my second fairytale pwp, I hope it helps me getting the fairytale bridge. xD But sadly I only have one villager who can ask for it, and they seem to like the mainstreet more than the town. x:


----------



## Kapriznyy

I finally bit the bullet and made a secondary character for pathing purposes. I was trying to avoid it, but I ended up making a nine-piece path and then I thought of all sorts of accent tiles that would go with the color scheme, and 10 spaces just wasn't enough. Especially since I need one of those spaces for a QR outfit.


----------



## Romaki

I've found out that when a villager tells you you look tired, another villager can still ping you in the same minute.
Other than that I got a bunch of new villagers and purchased some bushes, so landscaping is slowly getting better.


----------



## Kaitrock

I created a new character and finally got my final dreamy


----------



## Romaki

I finally got the PWP I was farming for... so much relief. D:


----------



## Elo

Re-landscaped my plaza for the third? time. Now I'm going to have to breed/buy a bunch of replacement flowers. OTL


----------



## Soshi

chopped down every single tree in town.


----------



## MillySoSilly

Caught some rare fish and bugs. Yay! ( ":


----------



## MintySky

I managed to get Bonbon to move out finally. And also I now have a new path.


----------



## wordcutouts

I got my Town Concierge badge finally! I think Hazel is bonding with me more because she asked to come over to my house for the first time since she moved in. I made some more medals on the island. I want to redo my house, but I am just not feeling the whole process of figuring out what furniture I want to keep/use/get rid of. I still need my last fossil and Blathers really isn't wanting me to complete the fossil exhibit. Jerk.


----------



## RRJay

I finally got a Perfect Town. This might not be a big deal to others, but I have been playing since GC and have never gotten a Perfect Town status. Funny thing, I wasn't even trying. I just landscaped my town how I wanted, and placed PWPs in places I liked. I checked the satisfaction rating just for fun and curiosity, and then Isabelle tells me this! I'm jumping for joy


----------



## Romaki

I got a pear in the mail from my 'mom' and just got an apple from Lionel... I didn't have either of them and I wasn't really looking. o:


----------



## Lumira

completed my modern themed basement. started arranging on my main floor-back room princess room, but gave up halfway through ;-;


----------



## AccfSally

Landscape for a little while and went to Genji's birthday party, I could'nt help any of my villagers today because of Genji's party. This Friday will be Francine's birthday, meaning I won't be able to help my villagers again.


----------



## Romaki

I bred my first blue violet. They're really pretty, I need lots of those in my town.


----------



## Alienfish

got shep.. finally. damn he deserves more than t5  Caught some august bugs and fish.. getting bam to move out so i can give him away..


----------



## Foxxie

I'm going to go by the last 24 hours of my game... and pretty much sum it up in two words... Plot. Resetting. :/

I had TT'd back to November to get the harvest set for my FT themed house... two villagers moved out (bonus as I had wanted them to)... that meant though that I had to plot reset my random 9th in... the plot kept going in the middle of my forest... apart from Wendy who twice tried to set up home right in front of the bulletin board D:<

It took from 5pm last night, to about 4pm today to get a plot that was in my "residential" area... Apple plotted in, I got the last of the harvest set and TT'd back to the future... well present. And built a water pump in the forest to stop people trying to plot there in future :[

I have also ordered a ton of furniture for my major's house... hardcore going for the full gold house exterior right now.

And I adopted lovely dreamie Francine from here... can't wait for her to plot and move in, but am dreading the resetting again


----------



## rachisrad

Today, Marshal placed a plot in my town, which is the best ever because he is my ultimate dreamy.

I built a snow tyke and since I have the rest of his family built, he is going to send me something in the mail!

Then, I paid off my home loan, got a villager to request a PWP (it was the illuminated tree). I went over to Diana's house after she asked me to.

...and now, I'm waiting for 7:00pm EST so I can go bug hunting on the island and prepare for the massive home loan I'll owe when I ask Nook for more room.

Oh! I also started collecting Regal furniture because the clock was for sale at TIY and then randomly, Marina gave me a regal couch! 

Overall, it was a good day in Croissant.


----------



## Elo

Last night finally kept Marshal from moving away (I actually had to use the swimming trick to get him to ping :\ ) and had the hammock requested by Walker. Bred and bought more white carnations for landscaping my plaza, and put flowers around Re-Tail as well. I also remembered to update my dream address with the new landscaping while the aurora was still out. ^^

This morning I've dug up all of my dig spots (finally) and visited Marshal's house. That reminded me that I want to try and get him to change the interior of his house, so of course I bought some furniture when he mentioned it.


----------



## Alienfish

got lopez, caught a tarantula freaking finally and did some pwp stuff :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Bob finished unpacking!  Now the real party starts! 
Also, i created my 2nd Character: Maria!


----------



## NursePhantump

Payed off my home loan, payed off my new bell, remodeled my pathwork, and found out villagers can come over randomly because Stitches decided to come over literally right after he left a few seconds earlier. Stitches is so precious though so I didn't mind he's my wittle babu /)>3<(\


----------



## ZekkoXCX

HELL YEAH!
BUCK'S MOVING OUT OF MY TOWN IN FEB. 3
GOODBYE UGLY HORSE 
Also unlocked QR code machine :3​


----------



## Blueskyy

I expanded a room...moved jingle stuff out of it and into a smaller room, and then set up the sloppy series in it.


----------



## chocopug

Got a basement built in my mayor's house. I'm going to turn it into a relaxing indoors garden.
Beau arrived in town and is unpacking today.
Also I'm slowly making progress with cleaning out my museum storage rooms. I'm such a hoarder.


----------



## Alienfish

got a crapton of tarantulas -.- and walked into scorpions whenever i actually had em to spawn


----------



## Shimmer

I got another PWP from Angus! The Zen Bench. C: I have two more PWPs that I need from cranky personalities and then they're off the list! wootwoot


----------



## louise23

I payed off my house loan


----------



## Romaki

Got a new badge, got the HHA jacket and got the silver fishing rod.


----------



## Toadette

Took care of mayorly duties...got 100% approval rate and I asked Hopper to move in!


----------



## RRJay

paid off a loan. then i accidentally lost my dear julian rip


----------



## Romaki

Just caught a mole cricket, finally. ^____^


----------



## Nayab

I expected to plot reset for a while to get Knox into a good spot, but on my first new character he was in an excellent location. Not the place I intended, but an even better location I didn't even think of until he plotted his house there!


----------



## Miii

Re-landscaped my second town :3 Gonna have sooooo many perfect orange trees.


----------



## Romaki

I got a Windmill suggested today, can't wait to build it.


----------



## Dae Min

I'm finally 100% happy with my town! For months I was stumped with what to do with the southern half of it. Built and demolished tons of PWPs and horded flowers trying to improve it, but nothing seemed right.

Then I made a new human villager and his house finally made the area work.


----------



## watercolorwish

I found the perfect path for my town!! Very excited! Also I got a pwp from Peanut called and archway sculpture. It looks kinda bad unless you're going for a dentist themed town. Did some MAJOR changes to my path placement today also! It looks much better. I just need to get a certain few pwps and some more pink flowers and jacobs ladders and I'll be finished!


----------



## Rob1n

Cleared out a couple of my museum rooms that were filled with crap and decided on a theme for my main's entrance room (fantasy forest!).


----------



## twisty

I got one of my dreamies and built a Snowboy c:


----------



## FaebelleDoll

I finally got Marshal to move in, and got his plot in the perfect place! ;u;

And finally got around to planting some more trees for my spooky witch forest by the beach!


----------



## Blueskyy

I added the gorgeous and golden sets to rooms in my house.  I also let Melba move to a new town and moved Gala in


----------



## dudeabides

I got 3 gold nuggets from rock banging with my shovel, and listened to the coolest dog around play his guitar and sing.


----------



## Romaki

My first ping today was a PWP.


----------



## Alienfish

Bought most of the card set, still need bed and floor though -.- *kicks gracie*

Expanded my house a bit.. aaaand finally got the scorpion


----------



## Pokes

Finally remodeled my town hall to the modern design! Also Sly, who I just recently adopted from someone on Tumblr, just moved in.


----------



## GalacticGhost

unlocked the qr code thing in pearlsey today

which then lead to me changing the town flag to a qr code design and making qr codes of all the designs i've made in pearlsey so far

now i gotta find some cool path qr codes (well, either that or make some myself)


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got my bank account balance up to 60 million bells. Just 40 million to go for that gold badge.


----------



## louise23

Got francine from someone on here now her and Chrissy are together


----------



## Alienfish

CAUGHT ALL BUGS YIS .. i hope i donated all to the museum blathers didn't say anything so idek

also got some sweets pieces good thing they're cheap.

got a salmon as well :3


----------



## irlgarbodor

Today I've only had an hour to play [lunch break ;u;]and so far I: dug up all the fossils, commissioned and paid off the Cafe, bought the stuff I wanted from T.I.Y. and Able Sisters, dug up some gyroids and deposited them in my museum room, passed Gracie's first ever fashion check (with a king beard and a princess dress no less, lol!), promised Elmer to catch him a wharf roach, sold my silver ore to Bruce, got some items in the mail from HHS, collected my 5k bells from Luna, bought a fake painting from Bruce for 3k, said goodbye again to Curlos (sorry guy but I think your time here is done~) and uh, wrote out letters to Marina, Octavian, Bruce, Cookie, Gruff and Elmer! I still have a lot I want to get done when I get home tonight!


----------



## Romaki

My most hated villager suggest the wisteria trellis today... IDK what she's doing but she can't change the fact that she's on my path. x:


----------



## visibleghost

mostly landscaping!! i've planted like 20 trees and 20 bushes lol

i also did a lot of favours for my villagers and bred flowers... also finished a pwp suggestion and organized some stuff lying around my town.


----------



## Alienfish

donated all the bugs finally.. had to get a rice grasshopper and some spoopy island beetle though cause apparently i never donated those earlier :3


----------



## peachoe

I villager plot reset until I got Zell, then I re-did some of my paths and did some landscaping  now I think I'll beetle farm.


----------



## Celestis

i got access to the island, my development permit, and a club tortimer membership ovo


----------



## ava.jayniece

I got two new dreamies today omg


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Finished my paths and Lighthouse will be there tomorrow !


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Tomorrow is Belle's birthday, but I'll be busy, so I celebrated this evening. 

Ribbot led me to the party at his house. Kiki and Filbert were there. My wish, which I chose to keep secret, was: "I want Maple and Tabby!" (Hopefully, they'll move into my other town at some point.) The villagers all chipped in and bought me some Birthday Sunglasses. Willow and Frank sent me birthday letters. It was great!


----------



## aburayacrossing

Invited a new villager in!  Also I finally caught a pillbug (easy) and a mole cricket (hard and so annoying!).
Mostly I am working on breeding flowers and expanding my catalog.  Actually I seem to spend a LOT of time rearranging flowers...


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I managed to get several furniture sets I needed and decorate all four of my houses with the items. All this brought me one step closer to completing all my character's houses. I also managed to get the money I needed in order to pay off 1 of 2 houses remaining with mortgages. I was able to clear out some flowers by selling them to a person who will give them a much better home. Other tasks accomplished today were minor, such as: received items from HHS, saw Able Sisters and purchased items, found some gold ore (YAY!), popped a few balloons for the balloon set (which I sold at Re-Tail without forethought >.>), drank some coffee at my main man Brewsters, and all the little things that are apart of daily tasks.


----------



## Wildroses

On the weekend I actually made landscaping decisions for how I want my town to look, so I spent the day working towards that. In involved commissioning and paying off another PWP and watering all my carefully set up hybrid breeding areas now I actually now how many of each coloured flower I need (apart from tulips). 

The island also had the Cabana bed and wall for my catalogue, so now I'm just after the kappa pants and beach furniture there.


----------



## Alienfish

got a king salmon holy crap that took me some days. also got the safe from the post office haha well cataloging reasons i guess. and got all of the sweets sets items.. i love my sweets/cards/alice in wonderland back room


----------



## serena186

What I did in town today: I went to the island and found that mermaid vanity I've been searching so long for (thank goodness!). I also managed to get a Kappa cap. Made a few medals while I was there as well. I paid off the loan for one of my character's basement and started expanding with the other character. I managed to grow two pink lilies the night before (YAY). I picked some fruit, found some ore in a rock, made some money, visited my man Brewster, visited the able sisters in order to get those prized mannequins, and added some tables to my balloon room, though I might end up changing the tables to something besides minimalist after all. I'll finally be done with that room once I get a Yellow Heart Balloon. Today was pretty hectic as I ended up traveling to towns a lot and having my town visited, but it was fun. Alot was accomplished and I feel good about it.


----------



## Alienfish

Bought the sloppy and cabana sets, I wanted them for my right room and sloppy for basement :'D 

Also uh ordered a lava lamp so I can make it red for my gorgeous room later on hm hm

- - - Post Merge - - -

also paid off all my house loans finally.. greedy animals lol


----------



## Dorian

Made a zen garden in Corvidae for my wonderful cranky, Del. It is directly behind his house and in a river cul-de-sac. There is the garden, two zen lamps, the zen bench, zen bell, rack of rice and bamboo. I am pretty proud of it and hope he likes it


----------



## RoxieDean

I finally collected all my fruit, tore down all the trees & made every tree a fruit tree + more organized placement. Now I can run around freely & it looks more like a town as opposed to a forrest! Also I finally started saving up my bells. I'm prone to letting $$$ burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## lunachii

Moved in Merry and finally got Tipper to move out!


----------



## Shimmer

I AM SCREAMING.

I FINALLY managed to get the wooden bridge from Angus!!!!!! It's my FAVOURITE bridge in the entire game! Not only that but I have every single cranky PWP so now I can move him out to fill him in with a dreamie!


----------



## serena186

What I did today: Today was a lot less busy than yesterday, but I got a lot done. Today I found another gorgeous lamp to decorate the sitting area of one of my character's houses. I also changed my furniture layout (again) for his home, deciding to go with a bit of a trendy mansion/hotel. Themes will include: a gorgeous furniture main area, gym, spa, restaurant, and bedroom consisting of modern custom blue furniture. Only thing bothering me with this layout is the restaurant part. I'm planning to only use furniture under the "Trendy" category, but for food areas I happen to like Classic and Alpine. Oh, the challenge. Other tasks I accomplished today included organizing my characters homes, visiting the "Repay Loan" option at the ABD *miser heart starts crying*, simple dailies and utilizing my Jacobs Ladders for actual breeding instead of just pretty decor.  I also shook all my trees bare and gave the fruit to those who needed it. Wow...I guess I was pretty busy today. O.O


----------



## Potadd

today i managed to get on animal crossing after skipping a day : ' )


----------



## Greggy

Not exactly a "big" accomplishment, but I let Beau stay in my town for a while. His house is a huge mess, and I guess I'll use the time to keep it back to its original state. After convincing Beau to stay, this is where the feels began: he visited me on my house, much to my surprise. He gave me a mango and said that I've been good friends to him. I think he's starting to become bearable, and he's just misunderstood :')

I've finished that painfully hard Neko Atsume dress I've been trying to make since yesterday. I feel like I'm having a vertigo and I need to rest myself.


----------



## stardustjulian

Managed to make a cute pastel backpack shirt! Took a while but it looks adorable so it's worth it!


----------



## pickle inkii.

I made a super-smexy dakimakura of a mushroom.
What am I doing with my life


----------



## lunachii

Finished the last of Gracie's fashion challenge, so now the big plaza will finally open!  I also got Frita moved in (in a perfect spot!!)


----------



## LoLkittyMC

Finally finished my Brick path, will be posting the qr codes later, and got bangle to move for a dreamie! I also got Lolly too!


----------



## RoxieDean

Finished setting up my flowers for hybreeding! Next thing on my agenda for the day is finding a path suitable for my town. I can never get them to look exactly right, so I give up. But I'm feeling lucky today!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished today: I managed to buy a piece from Nooks Homes that I was trying to find for awhile. I was also able to buy a few things in preparation for upcoming rooms. Sahara came by today so I was able to get a few carpets and wallpapers I didn't have. As I was changing my wallpaper/carpet back though, I discovered a combination I actually liked causing me to change my decor plans slightly. I visited Brewster, paid off a few home loans and convinced one of my villagers that she shouldn't move away though according to her we are as uncomplimentary as "tomato juice and fish n' chips" -.-. I also visited the able sisters, got a golden clock and received the Ayers Rock from Gulliver who appeared in my town the day before. Everything I'm doing seems kind of a slow process but things are starting to come together. I still need landscaping though. *sigh*


----------



## helloxcutiee

I've been lacking on my landscaping recently so no progress there. But I did get Marshal to move in.


----------



## Cass123

My back room was fully up-sized and I have made a lot of progress in reorganizing it for the theme I am aiming for. Tomorrow I will likely finish since only 20 letters can be received each day. I also got the great Samaritan badge and K.K. Slider fan badge.


----------



## emmareid

I FINALLY LEFT THE SNOW IN THE PAST   ୧☉□☉୨

also, Erik moved in. It was a good day


----------



## Alienfish

got a spiny lobster and mitten crab so now i only need stringfish and that king crab something 

also got the gold net and a spiderweb clock ay


----------



## Wildroses

Did more work on my landscaping, which involved watering and picking flowers. Five more days until all my PWPs are placed, I decided where to put four of the bush types (not that I have enough of any of them yet, but I still decided),I know how many of each type of flower I need and have set up breeding areas (I grew an orange pansy and lily today) which means that I'm going to have to start figuring out how I want my trees organised across my town.


----------



## Foxxie

Lots and lots and lots of trading with other TBT'ers!  It was so much fun 

Also today in Bevelle:

I served Merengue a perfect coffee (although she doesn't look too sure in this picture)



I visited Resetti and Don


I did the Shrunk shuffle with Marshal & Stitches :3


----------



## Dawnpiplup

^^Lol I love Merengue's facial expression when you served her the coffee  and eep the Shrunk Funk Shuffle picture is so cute o.o

I didn't really do a lot of stuff today in my town. Just watered some hybrids, went to the Emporium to buy gardening stuff that I usually buy...I think that was all I did lol, probably will work on my town more later today.


----------



## lunachii

I finally started to decorating hehe! Also got a new fairytale banch up next to Lollys house ^v^


----------



## PeachButts

Got my daily 100+k from beetles from the island, got TWO pieces of the Mermaid series (chair and flooring)...which meant 96 medals (kill me, Tortimer!), and I finished my fountain and paid off another Nook loan. All in all, a productive day!


----------



## Wildroses

Spent ages getting every bit of Pave furniture for my catalogue. I'm not sure why seeing as I met Phineas first thing in the morning to give me the gold catalogue badge. But it's like a compulsion, that 100% completion. 

Also made a stack of bells selling all the Pave furniture Pave gave me instead of the wall.


----------



## serena186

Town Accomplishments: I did quite a few things in my town today. I did my regular dailies and then I got the last gyroid I needed from Brewster (with my 2nd character) in order to complete the set. After that, I paid on a few home loans (as usual). I managed to complete my ice room upstairs in one of my characters homes and surprisingly, I like it a lot. It feels original, and that's what I like most about it. Now to tackle the card room. Ugh.

The notice on the bulletin board told me Valentines Day is coming up so I decided to talk to my animals (I know, I'm awful) with my third and fourth character so they could get chocolate cakes and hearts too.

It seems tomorrow for me is Festivale (YAY!) and since it's my first one, I'm really excited about it. the goal is to get the whole Pave series (with the usual extra chairs and sofas) as well as a few extra feathers just because. All in all, I accomplished a lot today and I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## HungryForCereal

not much...but i kinda over bred pink lilies and blue violets. what am i gonna do with them?


----------



## p e p p e r

finally got Deirdre to ping for the scarecrow PWP, I've been wanting that for so long!


----------



## Foxxie

I accomplished nothing in my town today.... after all it's:

***FESTIVALE***​
​
I didn't do any feather collecting, but my family all got together for Festivale (there are 4 NL players in my home, me, my husband and our two sons)... we all dressed up and played hide and seek and exchanged gifts... Festivale has kind of taken on a different meaning for us... It's super fun!


----------



## wolfie1

I got the Pav? series from Pav?, I played charades and rock-paper-scissors with my neighbors (Freya kept winning me over and over again; I think she cheated), I went to the island to catch some bugs to sell and I finished paying the station renovation. And I also took a lot of pictures of my cute neighbors with their outfits!


----------



## Dae Min

Yay, I got 4 pieces of Pave furniture! 

This is taking forever because villagers keep taking the feathers I need and Pave wants every color I don't have. >:c


----------



## romancement

I finished mapping out the walking paths for Thistle town, and FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY got Rocket to move out, I'm crying with joy. Also, I am trying the PWP trick where I box her in close to the beach and go for a nice long (jelly fish filled) swim, and so far she's already suggested the wisteria trellis, woo woo


----------



## Alienfish

prevented like everyone from moving lol.. finally built the fortune teller shop.. i quite like that hat tbh.

also put up a rice rack, got a classic sofa.. bought stuff for catalog reasons.. ya


----------



## Tri-Cell

Um planted some trees I guess that's something... I always start out with a list of stuff I' am going to do and end up completely distracted by something and end up getting nothing done. I' am an awful Mayor


----------



## Quill

Organizing some of my storage, sorting through what's going in my giveaway and what's going to my second town. Also spent the most part of the day trying to cycle out my unwanted villagers but my permanents are the only ones asking to move and it's getting tedious. D:


----------



## Fenix

I've got all the Pav? series, I've played rock-paper-scissors and charades with my villagers, I've travelled to the island to get money to pay de loan of my second character and to complete the station renovation and finally I've built Snowman. Complete day


----------



## Aubrey895

I have so far chopped down all my trees, picked up the fruit and sold it, dug up bushes, picked up the path in my town, and moved all my flowers. I'm currently remodeling my whole town.


----------



## mintellect

Let someone catalog a bunch of things, and worked on my main room. My mayor's house is so close to being done! Also got my side character's home turned into a castle.

Yesterday I was more productive, I was doing lots of trades and flower organizing.
I'm not doing Festavale because my town is a month behind, because I had to time travel back to prevent Mint from moving.
I'm in no rush to catch up, either, it gives me more time to finish my town because my goal is to finish it by April so I can upload a DA with the cherry blossoms.


----------



## chocopug

I got not one but two dreamies! So Festivale ended early for me, since I needed to TT to get them both. Now they're both plotted, I'll try TTing back to Festivale so I can get some Pave items. Everything is happening at once in my town today!


----------



## Rosiechan

Spend a lot of time hunting feathers for Pave, I asked for the most awkward colours. Took forever and I still don't think I got everything his dances where a lot of fun to watch though.


----------



## MasqueradeAlice

Did all the Festivale stuff yesterday and got the whole Pav? set and caught a few more feathers before the event ended this morning. I sold all my leftover furniture and feathers and made a ton of bells. Now I'm just designing paths and dresses


----------



## PeachButts

Got the Dream Suite!

FINALLY! I’ve been practically stalking Isabelle trying to catch her asleep and I finally did it! I’ve got 160k bells left before it’s all paid off, but I can accomplish that easily in one beetle-hunting trip to Tortimer Island later tonight.

This week I also got some other work on Main Street done: 20+ items in the museum + one of each type (EXCEPT a painting…still waiting on Redd), all 6 signatures for Club LOL!, upgraded Nook & Cranny to the convenience store, opened the Garden Center, got access to the QR scanner in Able Sisters, and Kicks was built! Also had my first fortune told so I’m 1/20th of my way to getting Katrina’s shop, lol.

This Week’s Goals:
-Get the Dream Suite paid off and built
-Get 60 medals & buy a Club Tortimer membership
-Start landscaping! Get all the main paths laid and start planning where flowers and PWPs should go.
-Get at least one of every type of fruit tree: still need bananas, persimmons, cherries, oranges, and apples.
-Make a friend and visit them/have them visit me!

Starting my town over is actually pretty fun, especially since I know exactly what I’m doing now. Plutonia is going to look great!


----------



## Dae Min

I got everything in the Pave furniture set! I thought it'd be impossible to finish in one day due to my lack of patience and all the duplicates he kept giving me.


----------



## Greggy

I finished paying my current mortgage and finally had another room. My ATM account's really hurt... I think I should be checking this forums every now and then to exchange my 1,000 TBT for IGB. 

Also I tried to stop that Chadder to leave my town because I'm not even sure if I cleared my void (I think not because I got a network error when someone tried to pick Yuka up) and I'll resume my online studies this week. Whew~!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was Festivale in my town and since it was my first one I spent a great deal of time catching feathers and satisfying Pave's lust for them in exchange for Pave furniture. I took me a LONG time to finally get a couch from him since he seemed to LOVE giving me Pave Closets (I got ten -.-). I managed to sneak in some dailies and paid off a few home loans. I also gathered a few extra feathers to sell and keep for personal use. 

I didn't really get anything done as far as decor but I did find a couple of nice images I converted to QR codes for one of my character's Hotel/House. I'll be happy when I'm done with it all but it feels good to know that I'm making progress and I'm enjoying the journey (though today just about killed my eyeballs )


----------



## smileorange

All I'm doing and have done on my game today is visit the Marshal obsessed dream town. It's hilarious.


----------



## Eleaf

I was actually able to do so much today!

After returning from yet another hiatus (oops), I went to catch fish and bugs that weren't in my encyclopedia because I haven't been playing much around this time of year for the past 2 years. I mostly end up act during the summer. I ended up being able to donate about 15 new species, at least! 

Also ended up demolishing a PWP that my brother set up horribly...

As for the Festivale, I gave up after Pave gave me repeats of the same 3 items (chest, lamp, floor). And also because he kept asking for pink feathers, which were basically even harder to find for me than rainbow feathers...

Next thing on the list to do is to clear up some of the random regular flowers that appeared and to continue breeding hybrids!


----------



## CJODell62

Yesterday during Croydon's Festivale festivities, I caught 10 Rainbow feathers.


----------



## Alienfish

successfully tt'd back to december last year without anyone moved ( i was in september 2016) c:

so gonna try my luck at stringfish and king crab later

also yeah built the dream suite and bought some gorgeous set pieces (that and sloppy are my faves!)


----------



## gundam

Expanded my town theme and created a walkway


----------



## Foxxie

Bevelle: Built a new PWP (another sculpture) and paid it off. Stopped Stitches from leaving. Set my 2nd character's hair back to pink (tried white, it didn't work). Decorated my 2nd character's home a bit, paid off their next loan. Uploaded DA.

Azurea: Only 2nd day in (no TT on this town). Paid off my tent (would have last night but I started late and Tom Nook shut). Invited my son over to meet the new residents, plotted Phoebe in.  Some general tree shakery. Visited Bevelle and got a new dress and hairstyle, as well as 2 blue roses and 2 white carnations to start hybrid breeding. Planted some trees.


----------



## PeachButts

Since my last post, I've gotten a few things accomplished...


> This Week’s Goals:
> -Get the Dream Suite paid off and built
> -Get 60 medals & buy a Club Tortimer membership
> -Start landscaping! Get all the main paths laid and start planning where flowers and PWPs should go.
> -Get at least one of every type of fruit tree: still need bananas, persimmons, cherries, oranges, and apples.
> -Make a friend and visit them/have them visit me!



I made a buddy on Tumblr...she let me visit her town, gave me like, 6 of every type of fruit and a Braided Wig, and let me shop on her Main Street where I picked up a Lovely Carpet, a Double Bun Wig, Thick Glasses, and had my hair done at her Shampoodle shop. I finally look like myself again!

I also got my first badge: Backyard Gardener!

Movin' on up!



^Me sportin' my new look in my friend's basement (thanks for everything, Rae!)


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: After that which is Festivale, I started tidying up my town (Pave furniture was everywhere -.-) and putting away the Pave set I got from him. I ended up with TONS of extras that I just don't know what to do with. I'm able to work for Brewster now with my third character but it seems I need one more day to work for him with my fourth. 

After all that I started working on the QR codes to use in my third character's house. I managed to get all four done, but I feel like some of them might be too overpowering, or just too much in the room they're in. I really like their overall look, but it might be best to get a second opinion. The room to the left in my third character's house has been upgraded, but I'm a bit stumped on how to design it. I spent about an hour just searching Google for ACNL rooms with similar themes to inspire me. The feel of the place is like that of a five star hotel and I know what I want there (a restaurant), but I want to use moss green minimalist furniture and a wall/carpet not containing red. It kinda feels like every room in the house is gonna contain red and I'm really against that, though I'm having trouble seeing a way out of it. *sigh*

Right now the goal is to find a wall/carpet combo that feels original, but is believable as a Asian cuisine restaurant. The backup plan if my goal doesn't work out is to use a shoji screen in all the rooms (except the attic) giving it a uniform feel that supports the theme. 

In short, all I did was prep work and planning today. Hopefully I can get all this to work out the way I want it. Here's to tomorrow.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Will go from yesterday since its early morning here now.
Heart day I caught my first seeing fish  I'd stopped fishing in the river as I thought I'd caught them all....apparently not...
Also caught several large fish in preparation for the fishing tourney on Saturday.
Paid off the majority of my basement house loan, now only have 98,000 left and one back room expansion before competing my house and getting the zen exterior.

I had Roscoes plot placed in just the perfect spot to not mess anything up. Didn't even need to alter my paths and he's a dream villager of mine (my last one) so now I can concentrate on my town developments.
Also had my fire pit paid off and now I've started a PWP for a water pump.
Also unlocked the wooden bridge PWP which I've been waiting for for AGES.
This morning I unlocked the flower bed too. Good times all around 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I achieved the silver badge for catching bugs too


----------



## Alienfish

completed the diving and fish encyclopedias, bought some more gorgeous pieces and bought the large crown for 1,2 mill igb sorry not sorry


----------



## PeachButts

serena186 said:


> I managed to get all four done, but I feel like some of them might be too overpowering, or just too much in the room they're in. I really like their overall look, but it might be best to get a second opinion.



If you want a second opinion, I'd be happy to help! I can visit your dream address or we can trade FC's and I'll visit! Or you could just post screenshots. I'm sure we'd all be happy to give you feedback.

As for me, I started landscaping and laying grass/path patterns. Plz kill me, y'all. I forgot how tedious this part is. -.-


----------



## serena186

PeachButts said:


> If you want a second opinion, I'd be happy to help! I can visit your dream address or we can trade FC's and I'll visit! Or you could just post screenshots. I'm sure we'd all be happy to give you feedback.
> 
> As for me, I started landscaping and laying grass/path patterns. Plz kill me, y'all. I forgot how tedious this part is. -.-



Thank you so much! It's not complete yet (need more mannequins) but here's what I have so far. It's not visible from the picture but I also have a 24 hr shop ABD on the right side and a gorgeous desk with the gorgeous clock above it on the left. I would really love some opinions about the four signs: the two on each side of the wall in the back, and the lounge and sushi sign in the front. Is it too much, or just right? Should i use a different color scheme for some of them?


----------



## PeachButts

serena186 said:


> Thank you so much! It's not complete yet (need more mannequins) but here's what I have so far. It's not visible from the picture but I also have a 24 hr shop ABD on the right side and a gorgeous desk with the gorgeous clock above it on the left. I would really love some opinions about the four signs: the two on each side of the wall in the back, and the lounge and sushi sign in the front. Is it too much, or just right? Should i use a different color scheme for some of them?
> 
> View attachment 164411



Oh wow! Looks really nice, and I love the color scheme! I really can't think of any criticism, except _maybe_ use more of that black/dark brown color in the signs on the back, to even things out if that makes sense? And maybe use that same color for the chopsticks on the front sign - the chopsticks are a little too light colored compared with the background which makes them harder to see. But it's really up to you, you don't _need_ to change a thing - it looks great!

Aaaaand an update from my end- I GOT CLUB TORTIMER! Yaaaay. I'm collecting mermaid furniture too, so when I got to the island I had to get 48 medals to afford the Mermaid Sofa and _then_ I had to scrounge up 60 medals for CT. It better be worth it!

I also finally got a painting from Redd and unlocked Brewster's the museum shop, got about 160k bells left to pay on that one. (edited: 9:08PM. I meant museum shop, not Brewster's! I'm not there yet lol)

Hmm, what else...oh! I started landscaping. I finally have at least 3 of every type of fruit, so I planted them all, cut down some regular ones, and laid my first main path and a smaller one. I also moved all my hybrid gardens, and started lining the outer rim of my map with flowers. Aaand finally, I'm working on surrounding villager's houses with either seashells or flowers, depending on the villager.


----------



## P. Star

I adopted Flora today!


----------



## wolfie1

I stopped Cube from moving, played hide-and-seek with Tank, Deena and Cube and I got a homework set in return (lol), I watered my flowers, updated my Dream Adress, had Cube come over to snoop around my house even though he's come like a hundred times and went to the island to do some beetle farming.


----------



## serena186

PeachButts said:


> Oh wow! Looks really nice, and I love the color scheme! I really can't think of any criticism, except _maybe_ use more of that black/dark brown color in the signs on the back, to even things out if that makes sense? And maybe use that same color for the chopsticks on the front sign - the chopsticks are a little too light colored compared with the background which makes them harder to see. But it's really up to you, you don't _need_ to change a thing - it looks great!
> 
> Aaaaand an update from my end- I GOT CLUB TORTIMER! Yaaaay. I'm collecting mermaid furniture too, so when I got to the island I had to get 48 medals to afford the Mermaid Sofa and _then_ I had to scrounge up 60 medals for CT. It better be worth it!
> 
> I also finally got a painting from Redd and unlocked Brewster's, got about 160k bells left to pay on that one.
> 
> Hmm, what else...oh! I started landscaping. I finally have at least 3 of every type of fruit, so I planted them all, cut down some regular ones, and laid my first main path and a smaller one. I also moved all my hybrid gardens, and started lining the outer rim of my map with flowers. Aaand finally, I'm working on surrounding villager's houses with either seashells or flowers, depending on the villager.



Thanks! I have taken into consideration what you said and will darken the chopsticks and try to add possibly a dark border to the signs in the back.


----------



## VividVero

I got Chester, removed flowers out of my forests, cleared areas for more forests, reworked pathways a bit, passed my last Gracies Fashion check and got T&T emporium, built a lightpost, expanded two rooms and am working on my backroom finally, moved around furniture/finally completed first floor main room, talked to my wolf dorks alot, and Skype keeps pinging to leave like every day but Velma won't. SIGHHHHH.


----------



## Blue Cup

What I accomplished today:

I got my new(fifth since 2013!) town started.


----------



## MintySky

Not very exciting but I planted new trees.


----------



## sandgaijin

My cafe opened, we celebrated it and started the next project: flower clock. I donated the Mona Lisa to the museum. First time ever getting perfect town status and found a Jacob's Ladder right next to my stonehenge. 

I'm thinking of destroying one of my bridges tomorrow to hopefully get a suggestion for a new bridge style.


----------



## Alienfish

bought the small/princess crown with igb i think i might keep this one though it's p nice the other is too ugly lol.

prevented erik from moving omg no you are staying buttt


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I paid off more loans and did my dailies. I have now also unlocked working for Brewster with characters 3 and 4. As far as home renovation, I put a few more finishing touches on my sweets room and added some creative borders around the back signs of my 3rd character's five star hotel. I think the signs look better now and harmonize more with the room.

While I was doing this process I found out something cool about Cyrus. When I went to change the color of my chopsticks on one of my poster signs, he didn't charge me and finished my project instantly. I didn't know he could do things like that, but I'm happy for it. 

Besides all that, I managed to stuff my mush set into character 4's tiny expansion room and I've almost finished my pinwheel collection. Just one cyan pinwheel to go! Hm...feels like I did more in the day than that but this is all I can remember. ^.^


----------



## Gizmodo

2nd Copy Arrived 
Started with Rosie, Erik, Genji, Margie and Portia
Just Picked Up Molly


----------



## Keita

Not really a town, but I'm town resetting to start new. My goal is to get good villagers and a good layout. So far, I can't seem to settle. But no need to give up when I just started!


----------



## Tri-Cell

Finally paid of another loan to Tom Nook, can't wait to get my house expanded again it's been a while.


----------



## Dorian

I went on three of my five towns today to try and get someone to ping to move. Struck out on two of them, but did manage to geg Truffles into boxed in town number three. Also planted a few rows of lemons and perfect oranges in Big Bear Village. They are going to be the only trees I plant other than the fir trees.


----------



## Alienfish

finally got the underwater wall and the gold fish/dive encyclopedia badges.. :3


----------



## sandgaijin

Day 2 of perfect town status. Started off with Saharah at my front door when I booted the game. Began and paid off construction to the classic police station. Chopped down a lot of trees next to my house to be set up for another project. Not a whole lot of action today.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today has mostly been customization. I used my main character to buy all the furnishings I needed and now I'm customizing it all to what I want it to be. So far everything is coming along smoothly. I was a little worried at first because I kept changing my mind on the main room's wallpaper and then I struggled to find the "right" wallpaper for my sushi bar. I figured it all out though and now I'm just waiting for the rest of the house to be built so I can start laying out more furniture. I also got a neat idea for my basement which I'm really excited to start working on.

Besides all this, I did my regular dailies, paid a few loans, and spent some one on one time with some of my villagers. It's been a good day and things are moving along at a good pace. Sometimes I just wish this was done already but I know it's a process. Time to enjoy it.


----------



## Chris01

Paid tom nooks 39,800 debt, now onto the 98,000 debt haha, and added more to my fossil collection


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Postmaster (gold) badge from Phineas. Now I don't have to write any more letters!


----------



## Blueskyy

Got Carmen back into her original shirt and built paths to a few villagers houses that I hadn't done it for yet.


----------



## Kaziga

I did a lot today. I'm still in the early stages of city growth since I just restarted my village yesterday. But I got the club lol opened up, I got the shoe store, got T&T Mart, got Shampoodle to start building...Paid off my 39k loan and gonna leave my house alone for awhile just so I can focus on getting my town upgraded and public works projects going. Then once I get that all said and done it won't be so hard to pay off my house quickly and get all my upgrades I want.
Keep in mind I time travel a lot, but I do play every day but only long enough to do daily stuff like a little fishing, fossil digging, talking to my townies that I want to keep, and selling whatever fruit comes back that day; and then I buy out all the shops to get them to upgrade faster, and then do it all again the next day. Also donating fossils/fish/bugs etc to the museum at the end of the day or if my pockets are full.
Tomorrow I'm hoping to pay off my other street lamp, then work on the dream suite payments, then do more smaller public works projects so I can start making streets where I can..as soon as I figure out how to get the QR codes to work so I can have the design I want.. (if someone wants to pm me how to do that I'd be more than loving to receive some help ♥)
But that's about it.


----------



## Dorian

Moved Portia into Misfit.
Moved Klaus into Big Bear Village
Made a new character, Eridan for Misfit and traveled to daughter's new town, New Home (based off Undertale) to check out her island. Caught my favorite deep sea buddy, the Isopod. Named him Dirk 
Hmm... I think that's about it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Ready to update this as I accomplished LOADS yesterday 
I got my first blue roses, I got another purple rose, I got about 3 other different hybrids. Found one of the last 6 fossils I'm missing for my museum so I completely lets another skeleton (not sure what the prospect word is for that and I can't even remember which one it was I completed) but hey ho!
I spent ages waiting for visits to my town as I was really going for the remodel yesterday....and I did it!! Well, just completed the last 5 this morning....but got through about 40 yesterday which is quite an accomplishment!
Realised me and Marina are now like best friends as she just wandered into my house uninvited....also, almost completed my painting collections for the museum!!
Good times in ACNL


----------



## Greggy

Finished making 2 clothes and won the Fishing Tourney today! The Sea Bass gets very useful during Fishing Tourneys.
My birthday is coming soon and K.K. Slider performed K.K. Birthday to me  I got a copy of the song~ This is the first time I got a live performance of K.K. Birthday... I should prepare myself when my birthday comes. I wonder who's going to give me a surprise party?


----------



## visibleghost

a few trades, helped some people out by giving them hybrids and helped one person get started with their town.
a lot of landscaping, stopped someone from moving, bred a lot of flowers and got a few pwp suggetions (i was time travelign too, hehe :>)

hoping to adopt my last dreamie for my frog town tonight too aaaa!!


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Making a joke out of the fishing tournament. Turned in a 198-inch Whale Shark I got from the island, while the villagers struggle with 20-inchers. At that, I got an exquisite Rug for turning that in, and I do plan on getting hte exquisite set, when I'm rich enough to make Gracie look like a beggar.


----------



## Jordon

I won the Fishing Tournament today


----------



## Shawna

I placed first in the fishing tourney. ^^


----------



## Discord

Took me 3 months but...

I finally got a Bingo, i really despised of my bingo card since it took up space in my inventory which made taking items a bit harder since i carry my tools around with me 24/7. But it was worth it since i got a Curling Stone as a reward for winning the Bingo Game, now i can ignore that Snowman.


----------



## mintellect

Got Fuchsia to a nice home, and worked on Stella's house a bit.


----------



## Blue Cup

Accomplished quite a few things today.

- Won the fishing tourney, which is easy. The hard part is coming in second and third.
- Collected 5 snowflakes for Snowmama and got myself an ice wall.
- Paid off the second loan, bringing my house to the stage that it is going to stay at until I can afford to upgrade one room a day(which is close to 8 million bells) So I am going to be in my cozy little cabin for a long time this time.
- Caught a Tuna and a Football Fish.


----------



## Cass123

I paid off a home loan with my mayor and got some cool fish furniture. My secondary character surprisingly caught an oarfish after my mayor submitted an ocean sunfish to the fishing tourney, so he won the tournament.


----------



## fosterfarms

[SUB]i got to give someone hans today and they gave me 70 TBT as thanks! i feel so glad that i could help them out. 

i also helped with my friend's new cycling thread and cycled out some villagers. [/SUB]


----------



## Karla

I didn't do much in my town today just the usual clean up type things and talking to my villagers.  But I did do one big thing today, I got Tammy to move on the 19th.  I love her so much and her house is cute but I also have Stitches so I don't need two bear cubs in my town. I'll miss her but it was definitely time for her to go.  I am one step closer to my goal of getting all my dreamies and having a town where no two villagers are the same type of animal.  Roscoe will hopefully be the next one to go.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Parkfeld:

Normal, moved flowers around, participated in the tourney, and then talked to villagers.

Got this out of Becky. My Mayor's name is Link so I thought it fit. 







Sagemoore:

Stone fountain finished!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Today I woke up to find my train station remodel had been built!!
I've been waiting for so long to get this, I almost gave uo several times along the way thinking I would never do it.
I've gone for zen this time around, maybe next time I fancy a change I will do fairytale 
I've also cleared out all my rooms and redecorated  cleaned out my inventory with it and did amibo giveaway. not a massive achievement but I had a lot of stuff!


----------



## Punkyskully

Early this morning I enjoyed a lovely hot chocolate with Brewster and Tortimer


----------



## visibleghost

welcomed frobert into my town, cleaned up my town a bit, went around and chilled out with my villagers, went to the island and played some tours and some other stuff.

at the moment my sister is making a human villager for her to play on :> she's not rly interested in animal crossing but yyyeah i'm helping her out with money and stuff hahaha ;;


----------



## gymgirlcarrie

I got Skye to move in today and nearly got to completing 80% of my diving encyclopedia!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was mostly the same as yesterday: customization. I've finally completed the layout for my sushi restaurant and now all I need is to put on the finishing touches. I really like the color scheme for it and I think it looks original (like I want) and matches the overall theme of the home.  Now to work on the lounge...

Paid some more on 3rd and 4th characters' home loans and now I'm in the final stretch for both of them. YAY! Went and saw the able sisters and got a another mannequin for 3rd character's home. Also got two new items to add to my catalog: sewing machine and gray parka. 

Since today was Valentines day I thought I'd be swimming in a sea of chocolate...not the case. lol I got the cacao tree from mom with the mayor and some sweaters for the other characters. Everyone got chocolate cake and one character sent me a chocolate heart. At least I got something (I seriously need to pay more attention to my villagers...)!

Other than that, nothing much to report. Oh! I finally got Don Resetti's pic. YES! And to think it only took me about ten tries!... -.- Well, here's to another day


----------



## P. Star

I was able to adopt Fauna!


----------



## CJODell62

Yesterday in my three towns: I got chocolate hearts from Bertha (Westerly), Cookie (Granada), and Lolly (Croydon).


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: today I've been working on customization for the lounge now and surprisingly, hidden lighting. I had thought that I would use paper wall lamps for lighting in my 3rd character's main room (whose wall I switched back to gorgeous) but they don't seem to light up the room as well as small spotlights. Am I imagining this, or do certain objects give different degrees of lighting? I know that if you use multiple birthday cakes in one room the room actually gets darker, even with the lights on. I don't know...

Did my dailies as usual, paid off some loans and thought of furniture selections for the lounge. I'm thinking of using boxed sofas, but maybe I'll use something else like cream sofas, red armchair/love seat, or minimalist. One of the things I did in my restaurant inspired me as far as seating but I don't wanna repeat the same thing twice so gotta think up something new. Well, that's all for now. Back to mulling all this over a bit more.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After a week of plot resetting I decided to just go for a different spot for drago .-. Guess i can turn that area into something else


----------



## wolfie1

I got Clay through Streetpass and he managed to find the worst spot ever and destroy many of my hybrid flowers, so yeah, pretty cool. After having cursed for like an hour, I tried TT'ing, which I hadn't done before because I actually hate it, and I managed to get  rid of Filbert, whom I'd also obtained through Streetpass. I think I'll stop carrying my 2DS around because it only brings me bad luck. I'm waiting for a reply to get another villager and then I'll try to get rid of that stupid hamster.


----------



## GalacticGhost

i haven't really made any huge accomplishments, but...

after 2+ years i finally managed to get my first purple hybrid (for some reason, i couldn't get them in lumatown).

i've also set up the gyroid thing for a second bridge in my town (i had done it before, but had to take the bridge down because it was in the wrong spot).

i should also be trading some tbt for a load of igb soon, because i don't have much bells in pearlsey and having a lot of igb would help me a lot with doing what i'm planning to do next - build a load of pwps to make plot resetting easier once i get some of my dreamies.


----------



## Yamiown

Today Kicks, Club LoL and Second Floor of the Museum all opened on the same day 
Also got silver net.


----------



## Alienfish

got a dream address and finished my gorgeous room <3 yay! also sent a folk guitar to shep <3


----------



## chocopug

I got Don Resetti's picture, yay


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I acquired the second to last loan on my 4th character's house (3rd character has a paid off house!). I'll pay that off tomorrow. I figured out the carpet/wallpaper combo I'll use for my "sauna" in 3rd character's hotel. I also had an idea to turn his attic into a fancy restroom since it doesn't make sense for a hotel to not have a single bathroom. -.- 

Sahara was in town today so I invited her to all four houses in town. My breeding skills paid off and I was able to grow more purple roses and pink lilies. I'm holding off a bit on the hotel as I need to buy more supplies and some I just don't have in my master catalog yet. I also need to come up with a layout still for the sauna and the lounge. 

Still got to work on Brewster and Shrunk for characters 3 and four but that will be once I finish working on the houses. Nothing else much to report.


----------



## mintellect

I got Diana from someone, meaning I now have all my dreamies (however Peanut is in my second town and not the town I need her in get). I'm so excited to finally get them all so I can start working on Keiran's house, which I have tons of ideas for!
Especially since today in my second town Kabuki sold some of his zen items to the Re-tail flea market that I could really use.
Also built some PWP's in Moonview and _finally_ made that stupid Rafflesia go away.
I started making side paths for Moonview and also did some landscaping.

- - - Post Merge - - -



wolfie1 said:


> I got Clay through Streetpass and he managed to find the worst spot ever and destroy many of my hybrid flowers, so yeah, pretty cool. After having cursed for like an hour, I tried TT'ing, which I hadn't done before because I actually hate it, and I managed to get  rid of Filbert, whom I'd also obtained through Streetpass. I think I'll stop carrying my 2DS around because it only brings me bad luck. I'm waiting for a reply to get another villager and then I'll try to get rid of that stupid hamster.



Have you tried turning Streepass off?
You go to the 3Ds settings, data management, Streetpass, select ACNL, and then delete.


----------



## Cass123

Phil finally suggested a police station 50 days after I registered as mayor. I now have fully funded the modern police station and the inauguration will be tomorrow.


----------



## sandgaijin

Day 7 of perfect town: Got a campsite constructed, started a water well and have that paid off. Chopped down some trees in one area for a cliff diving area and chopped in another area for future projects... maybe a second water fountain if something new doesn't get suggested (or perhaps renovate town hall). Bought a 2nd copy of an authentic Mona Lisa from Redd. Maybe I'll hang that up or sell it? Finally, looking to take my interior design a little more seriously to score 100,000 from the HHA. I went to see Digby and ordered furniture.


----------



## brookethecat

I got 1.1 mil HHA theme challenge points and unlocked all the golden exterior parts so I quit my Fairy Tale theme challenge and put my house back together  Also, Chadder moved out, so now all my villagers I started with are gone :/


----------



## aburayacrossing

Shopping!!
3rd day of Perfect Town
Flower Clock!!
First Jacob's Ladder
Just loving this game sooo much.


----------



## beaver

I finished putting down my all my paths and stole a crap tonne of flowers from the island while doing tours! I feel so accomplished


----------



## Balverine

Kept Diana from moving lol.
Also, I finally got rid of the christmas decorations from my house and put my regular furniture back out : P


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I accomplished nothing except picking a couple weeds lol


----------



## Cass123

I adopted Melba so now maybe I'll get some requests for fairytale PWPs. She is my second normal villager. I also paid off a home loan after I paid off the police station so now I just have to pay 3 more home loans until my house is fully expanded.


----------



## Vickie

I was hoping to force the fairy tale bridge PWP from Tangy and Cookie,
but Bruce pinged me first thing in the morning and suggested the zen bell,
oh well... 
Better luck tomorrow


----------



## sandgaijin

Holy crap, congratulations!



brookethecat said:


> I got 1.1 mil HHA theme challenge points and unlocked all the golden exterior parts so I quit my Fairy Tale theme challenge and put my house back together  Also, Chadder moved out, so now all my villagers I started with are gone :/


----------



## Greggy

I started landscaping the southern part of Archmell. Chopped off a few trees (until my axe got broke), got rid of the "wild" flowers, and arranged the southwestern part (where Fang, Chief, and Victoria lives) a bit to make it look like a mining district filled with ores and gem-colored flowers. Now I need to look for proper paths to use in my town. Also, I finally dug all the buried stuff besides the Mega Dingloid buried beside Victoria's house. That Mega Dingloid is actually _the_ treasure.


----------



## Mareets

Started over brand new! and frankly im kinda bummed but I got a new 3ds and transferring all my files is just too much work for me (and my old one is in my dorm on the other side of the country) lol so  Here I am all new


----------



## gazea9r

I'm going to be getting a Lolly moving into my town soon, which is nice. I also figured out what my theme will be for my town and how to execute it once I get all my dreamies settled in.


----------



## ashnoona

Oh well i finished paying for my fountain and the area around it is pretty much done.
I just need more saplings xc


----------



## Alienfish

Prevented Marina from moving, luckily she was up late for once and not creeping around the 'town' or something...


----------



## Mihaku

I started to do the PWP trick and managed to get an Uchi villager to suggest the picnic pwp! excited!


----------



## charlottethecat

today i caught 80 bug and 80 fish I'm trying so hard to get all the badges!


----------



## wolfie1

I plot reset until I found a decent spot for Sly to move in, and then I ran some errands and I did some beetle farming.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Kyle (my last dreamie) got his plot set up in town and it was in the perfect place! I didn't even have to do anything, it's like he just knew how to make me happy 
I have redecorated every room in my house with unorderable sets and they look pretty good  I'm very happy with that.
finished a bench PWP, started a flower arch and unlocked a chair sculpture (not what I wanted but hey....)


----------



## sakuracrossing

Well the day just started a few hours ago, so not all that much.
Today my goals are to get more flowers, trees, and bushes and plant them to make a path.
I so far have done a few errands for Maple, Stitches, and Diana. Just getting them fruit or changing out their furniture. I mailed some letters to them and put furniture in there.

I am working on changing the color of the Regal series. 
As well as the Polka dot series for Francine and for Chrissy. (changing to blue and pink obviously)
So I am working on changing their furniture out.

I picked some weeds, and am now preparing to find the plants.

BUSY DAY.

Also on the hunt for my ultimate dreamie Marina.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I got lucky with my rose hybrids today, I got a few more black ones and purple ones, someone gave me lots of red and white roses too, 
probably going to try arrange them nicely... 
No luck at squeezing out the fairy tale bridge pwp out of Tangy and Cookie yet, 
and decided to change my path, 
I don't really like the path that I have chosen...
Ahh... So much to do.....  _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## sugar-mocha

Got three of my dreamies today and finally deleted my paths!


----------



## Crash

got Katrina's shop & the train station upgrade ;v;
so excited, I've never gotten either of the two the entire time I've had the game.​


----------



## Quagsire.

Got some hybrids and bushes.


----------



## chocopug

Got 100% approval rating in my new cycling town. It's funny because I wasn't actually trying at all, I thought I'd have to actually make an effort at some point. I guess the villagers in that town are easily pleased and don't care about things like weeds.

In my main town, I stopped Diana from moving out, and did a little bit of landscaping. My hybrid purple rose growing is going well.


----------



## gazea9r

I stopped some bamboos from growing x.x I didn't realize they grew on their own once you planted one! I feel like they've become the new weeds for me lol. I may end up removing them all from my town. I also made space for a dreamie of mine if someone else hasn't called dibs on her yet. Also, Rudy moved in today- two dreamies within three days?! Yes, thank you to all you who helped make this possible.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Well today I reworked some of my paths as they were just taking up so much room!
I finished building my flower arch which looks lovely, Kyle is unpacking!! Very excited for tomorrow so I can start getting to know him.
I got another villager picture today and I started to colour coordinate each side of my town - about half way through!! Will continue tomorrow


----------



## Cass123

Last night I planted a bunch of bushes and flowers in preparation for planting bamboo around a pond. Today I sold some fruit and paid part of a home loan off.


----------



## Foxxie

Bevelle - Stopped Francine from moving, topped up Haven's tan on the island, fixed some paths and updated my DA
Azura - Cycled a bit, sold Marshal and got Diana in boxes and reserved.  Bit of trading with other TBT peeps.
Emems - Visted Azura and moved 3 lockers of flowers over, built a bench, sold a load of random stuff.
Trexten - Got Cobb moved in.


----------



## P. Star

Finally after many days of plotting, Fauna finally put her house in correct spot. I can actually play again.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I paid off the final loan. FREEDOM! lol Now all I have to do is finish working on all the houses. There goes my freedom. >.> I'm working on the layout for the bathhouse/sauna/place where people bath and relax. Not sure what to call it. After that I have several more rooms to work on in that house and my other houses. This will be a long process. I did my dailies, bought gardening stuff, purchased from Gracie, and checked the island for new things. I'm starting to feel myself losing steam now that the houses are paid off so I may end up taking a bit of a break before starting up again. I have all the furniture I need, now it's all about placement.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I re-alined my flowers and put all the DLC i've collected all into my house and organized mostly all the stuff I haven't done in a reallllllly long time.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I got like 30 items catalogued today and I made 3 mil in turnips


----------



## stained_cheri

I finally adopted Bluebear so she'll be moving in soon and I worked at the Brewster and got a siphon


----------



## focus

i got beau to move into a good place finALLY !! and i successfully tt'ed to summer with no complications yay

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and i started landscaping again woo time to make this town more forest llike


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I did my dailies as usual and for the first time, managed to get three gold ore from a single rock. I played around with the room layouts of my fourth character's fairy tale home and finished her mermaid, mushroom, and princess room. I managed to get another mannequin with Tony, my third character. I also selected the music choice for his sushi restaurant and got another mask to put on the wall in the hotel's lounge. Things are coming together. I still have to play with a few things, but I am making progress.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nothing because I'm on day 5 of plot resetting for rudy. It's worth it tho


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I accomplished erasing my old trashy ugly messed up town, and replacing it with a beautiful town that is clean and beautiful with better villagers.

I despised my old town's villagers, they were so tacky ugh


----------



## Happycarmen

made 600k and paid off the tower!

Gave to museum, stopped deidre leaving, updated dream suite, sent mail and bought presents


----------



## Plum Pudding

I made a T-Rex mini-model.  It's sitting in my library room


----------



## moonphyx

I got my dreamie Diana to move in today c:


----------



## gazea9r

I got Rosie in a trade today, but I lost Lolly  Thanks to my boyfriend who played it while I was at work because he wanted to know why I was so obsessed with the game.


----------



## Cass123

I sold most of my belongings and all of my fruit inventory so that I could buy a crown, just to turn around and sell it for 25% of what I paid. Then I used that money to order parts of the regal set and put the rest in the bank. Also, Melba finally unpacked. She is such a cute character. Now hopefully with 2 normal villagers I will get some fairy tale PWPs requested.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I now nearly have every single smug PWP  (thank you Lopez).
I only need one more PWP and I should be set to get perfect town status, I hope, very soon!
Very excited about that. I've built my second streetlight and it's exactly where I needed it to be, which is quite a rare thing with how difficult it is to place these things.
I got a Marinas picture! Which I have been waiting for since forever, have been her best friend for ages but she never seemed to want to send it to me.
I also colour coordinated one half of my town with flowers and the other half I've almost finished placing all of my bushes!!


----------



## Foxxie

Well in Archades I paid off my deposit so I can get my house tomorrow... delivered a package from Bruce to Pango, shook some trees and dug up some fossils.  My painting I ordered from Redd's arrived and I added some more bugs and fish to the museum, so hopefully once enough time has passed I should unlock the museum upgrade and cafe   I also spent a bunch of time with Chester, who is my new fave villager! :3  I also managed to grow a black tulip!  I only started yesterday, hahaha!

In Azura, I donated some flowers to hubby for his town, but not much else as I am currently holding Mira for our son, waiting to get Broffina out of his town :/

I also lost Bevelle to a corruption   But went out and bought another cartridge and have started planning my new fairytale town already... onwards and upwards I guess!

EDIT:  And the lovely Nunnafinga helped to revive Bevelle!  So happy!


----------



## visibleghost

a lot of landscaping, stopped camofrog from moving, organized my storage. i repayed one of my side characters' house loan too


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
Today was mostly dailies and getting rid of some of the stuff I'd stored away with no intentions of using. I worked a bit on interior design for my houses and was able to get a few more pieces of the Gracie clothing line to add to my collection. I went to the Island today and decided to start working on getting the Cabana set finally. I'm feeling kinda lazy in playing games with Tortimer, but whatever. -.- I've made quite a few bells today and surprisingly I have a bit of money in the bank after my home loans (how can this be?!) I also managed to find a Dolly in the store for the first time. I've been searching for one for awhile. Things have slowed down dramatically since paying off my home loans but I'm keeping myself busy by now aiming for a 100% catalog. I'm really close.


----------



## CJODell62

Today in Granada, FreezeFlame (Amit from Crescent) came and adopted Grizzly. I got 9 perfect apples in exchange. I didn't have that in Granada before now. Big thanks to you, man.


----------



## TangledBowties

I got Tipper the cow in a trade. I continued laying down paths and started breeding some hybrids. Other then that I just checked the stores and did some tasks for my villagers.


----------



## Cass123

I asked Tom Nook to upgrade my basement to 6x6, which is the 2nd to last upgrade to my house, but I didn't have any fruit to sell so I didn't do much else.


----------



## sandgaijin

Day 12 of perfect town: Got the Serene Painting from Redd, can't tell if it's real or not (very hard to see the cat vs ermine), Colton asked for a Totem pole PWP, I'm going to make 3 in between this 3x3 square of trees in my orchard where the middle trees died. Celeste in the museum finally sold the glass display case and now I'm going to revamp my museum exhibition now that it's cataloged with the Nooks.


----------



## beelisa

i just started over my town so i did the basic day 1 stuff


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I achieved perfect town status!! I have been trying so hard to get this as I really wanted the PWP's in particular.....and the jacobs ladders to spawn of course. Found another one growing this morning, very exciting as I was starting to think I'd just never get a perfect town for some reason.
Just have to maintain it now !!


----------



## laineybop

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I achieved perfect town status!! I have been trying so hard to get this as I really wanted the PWP's in particular.....and the jacobs ladders to spawn of course. Found another one growing this morning, very exciting as I was starting to think I'd just never get a perfect town for some reason.
> Just have to maintain it now !!



Congrats!! That's my plan for my town. I finally got everything cleaned up outside, now I'm gonna plant trees so I can get PTS & get my golden cans here & change my town hall exterior.


----------



## Mihaku

I accomplished a lot this weekend. I managed to move Muffy, and Ruby into my town and into exact spots i wanted them to. I was also about to breed a lot of blue pansies which i'm super proud of! 
next goal is to breed more purple roses and get golden roses.


----------



## Cheburashka

Today has been my best ACNL day in ages because I got my Ozzie back  I lost count at some point and wasn't sure if 16 villagers had already moved out since he left but it all worked out and Ozzie is now a resident of Hugonien again.

In my second town Freya moved in. I also want her to move into my first town asap.


----------



## Foxxie

Today so far.

Bevelle ~ So pleased to have my town back after yesterday's disaster!  I played hide and seek with Erik and Antonio... tried to visit everyone early, but they were all still asleep :/ Agnes came to visit and I finally remembered to put my ABD in my house!

Archades ~ Fuchsia moved in, Coco plotted and I visited Azura to pick up Genji for tomorrow!  Love how my new town is coming together! Three orange tulips popped up, and two orange pansies... I shook some trees, dug up and donated fossils, got stung by a bee   Spoke to everyone and ran a few errands. Set my new town tune and got my Mayor's permit at 100% THE FIRST TIME I EVEN ASKED ABOUT IT!!!  Day Three has been awesome.  I absolutely adore this new town so much!

Azura ~ Aside from visiting with Mayor Larsa to pick up Genji, not much has happened in Azura.  I need to go back on and do some more cycling... I have some awesome villagers loitering about. I also set up my dreamsuite PWP so I need to get that paid off.

Elsweyr ~ Still trying to decide on a map :/  Thinking that I might turn this into a storage/cycling town so I can work on Azura properly.  No real plans, so no hurry really.


----------



## chocopug

I heard Shrunk's last joke today. Emotions complete~! Muffy arrived in town, and I changed my path patterns in anticipation of the snow going away.

In my cycling town, I unlocked the island. Won't be going there for a while but at least that's another thing done :]


----------



## dudeabides

I just went around talking to all my villagers/watering flowers like a usual day, but each one kept sending me to do something for them so it took longer than usual.  Still fun, though, trying to find a certain kind of fish (why can't they ask me for a pond smelt, they're everywhere?), looking for something the size of something else to replace it (and not getting their replacement thing in exchange just a shirt or something else)... fun stuff.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was mostly dailies and cataloging. I finally got a box sofa so now I can continue work on my lounge in the hotel. Been debating whether I want to aim for the top HHA score with character's 3 and 4. I already have it with characters 1 and 2 and it was kinda a pain to get even with the Rococo furniture trick. I'm thinking I might want it for the hotel though...I'll mull it over for a few days.   

I hope to start working on Brewster soon as well as Shrunk. I also need to start working on the exterior of my town. Not sure what to do with it though. -.-


----------



## rebornking

I win jon and maybe wolfgang yae!!! i had a lots of hybrides and and bushes


----------



## wolfie1

Today I TT'd a little and got Tank to move out even though I hadn't planned on making him leave before Clay, but well. I supposedly picked up the void from another person and tomorrow can't come soon enough to check whether this worked or not. I also created some hybrid flowers thanks to the TT and I ran some errands for my villagers.


----------



## Cass123

I finally got a villager picture. I also harvested fruit, talked to all villagers, and did a few villager requests.


----------



## survivorfan111100

A whole lot of landscaping, I'm remodeling my town and most of the remodeling is going to be complete by at least next week. I also expanded my fourth character's home. Also made my first perfect snowman this winter. Can't wait for the meteor shower tonight.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I finally got Derwin to leave.
YESSSS


----------



## xSlaybelle

I was off to a bit of a bad start when I realized Patty would be moving in tomorrow, and in a very inconvenient place. I'm still waiting for the snow to melt so I can landscape my town, but I did my daily chores and then I spent a lot of time fishing to pay off my Lighthouse project and part of my loan. I'm really picky about my interior decorating but I finally found a wallpaper and carpet that I like for my main room. I wrote 20 well thought out letters to my villagers to go towards the badge. I got a few other badges today as well, and I'm only missing 4 encyclopedia entries for deep sea catches. It's not my most productive day but I'm happy about what I got done!


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I laid down some paths, did some landscaping,
tons of flowers that I have no idea where to put yet,
and still no fairytale bridge suggestion :c
Cookie wants to move, but I asked her to stay,
I was hoping to get Lucky's pic as soon as possible so that I can have Chester move in...
Come on Lucky, I thought we were best buds,
give me your pic already :c_♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Dorian

Moved Coco from Misfit to Corvidae.
Moved Joey into Misfit.
Moved Paula into Big Bear Village.
Built a log bench in Corvidae! Yay to Agnes for suggesting it!


----------



## laineybop

Still working on PTS, clearing space to start planting trees & put out some PWPs. Never realized how much work it is to get PTS, it happened by accident in my old town.


----------



## Foxxie

Bevelle ~ Pretty quiet day today, just had a wander around and a chat to everyone... Oh!  I did run an errand to bring Antonio an orange and he finally gave me his picture... that made me very happy! :3

Archades ~ Mayor Larsa has been sooooo busy today! Coco was unpacking this morning and Genji plotted in... can't wait to get to know them!  Also just snagged a free Kabuki, although he won't move in until Thursday as I have Ankha moving in tomorrow... Also Clay is in boxes in Azura waiting to move in, but he will have to wait a little while as Kabuki will be my 10th.  Finally got to have a decent talk to Fuchsia... boy is she sassy!  I shook trees, dug up fossils, found my money rock etc.  Also set up a bridge... 128k seems like so much to pay when you are playing naturally!  Paid off my next house expansion.  Spoke to Tortimer about going to the island.  Kitt asked me for an apple, so I nipped to Nimbus (hubby's town) to get a perfect one... but accidentally picked up a ROTTEN one, so Kitt was in a bad mood with me :/

Azura... did a bit of cycling.  Adopted out Bunnie and invited static and stinky in from camp. Got Clay into boxes.


----------



## windloft

today i sold all of my turnips and got 2.28M for my troubles, and then i payed for my mortgage and the project for the dream center. 
fauna moved in today and is unpacking her things, and she's already winning over my heart due to how perfectly she placed her house _and_ she's pretty cute. i did some favors for my villagers and they're pretty happy. i'm gonna take a break from beetle hunting for tonight and just do other things.

OH, and i did my hair @ somebody's town, you know who you are.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I did my regular dailies and got an Ancient Floor from Sahara which I didn't have before. I also started working for Brewster with Tony and Fantasia (character's three and four). Did some customization on my hotel and picked out a Kimono for one of my mannequins to wear. Today I realized (in a rather embarrassing way) one of my characters had no money in his account, so I have to transfer some "moolah" to him very soon. I've started working on gathering the pieces of the Cabana series. Today I bought x2 Cabana Bookcases. I bought the Wall Radio the day before. Been working on the Snowman Series. Success with that has been....very slim. -.- I managed to get the Wallpaper and Carpet though. I also finally have a World map and a Sleigh.


----------



## MayorCupcake

I jumped back on for the first time in a month after relocating from Australia to the US! And all my faves are still there- PHEW! My accomplishment today was tidying everything up again and making a new snowy dream address!


----------



## survivorfan111100

Worked on a little landscaping and almost have the gorgeous set complete


----------



## Cass123

A friend and a villager both gave me the last two pieces I needed to complete the Regal series for my right room. I also harvested my perfect fruit and sold it in a friend's town. I should be receiving gladiator sandals from Gulliver tomorrow  A new bridge was suggested though it was not the one I was hoping for. I really want a fairy tale theme. I'm debating whether I should do the town hall or train station upgrade to fairy tale in hopes that more of that type of PWP will be suggested. I currently have 2 normal villagers and 1 uchi so hopefully I will get them soon.


----------



## Wildroses

Managed to get a bingo on the last day of the snow, thank goodness. The last two Snowdad items are just going to have to wait until next year. 

Did a bit more reorganisation of my house as I have decided to do the Antique theme challenge, which involved ordering new items and placing all the items which arrived in the mail as well as checking all the shops. 

As this involved some reorganisation of the house, space issues in my museum made me decide it was time to make a start on the cedar forrest in front of my town hall so I did a bunch of planting. 

Also paid off the flower bed. I'm three days away from having every PWP where I want it, which means I'll be able to start working on where I want the rest of my trees and bushes soon.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was a super lucky day. I came on as my main character and Phineas was right outside my door waiting for me. He gave me the Catalog Maniac Gold Badge. If that wasn't enough, as I started going around I noticed something astonishing: A blue rose, my first blue rose, had grown among my black roses. As happy as I was to see that thing, I was also sorta ticked off. I've been trying to grow blue roses to no avail for months. I have a rose area right now filled with nothing but hybrid reds and blue roses PLUS a Jacobs Ladder, but I haven't grown anything but more hybrid reds and the occasional black rose. The other extraordinary thing that happened was when I logged in as my 4th character, Fantasia. Her mailbox was full so I read through the letters and it turns out, I unlocked ALL the pieces of the golden exteriors overnight. I wasn't even trying. O.O That made me super happy since I didn't want to grind to get that achievement. Maybe I can achieve the same with Tony's hotel.

Other than that, I ran by Nookington's and bought a Pink Party Dress for my Museum Closet collection. I also did my dailies with all my characters, hit the rocks, and continued my customization project. All in all, today has been _good_. I couldn't have asked for better


----------



## wolfie1

Today I plot reset some times to get Fang to move into a good spot, which I think he did. I also decorated his future house and its surroundings with flowers and bushes. After that I ran some errands, like I always do, and I bought the spotlight item at T&T Emporium, which turned out to be the long-awaited throne! Then Savannah told me to get her signatures, which I did, and she gave me a simple armchair, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

built a hot spring.. finally!


----------



## Foxxie

Bevelle ~ Cleared all my "trash" off the floors (ores/eggs/gyroids) and put them up for sale here. Learned that if you pick up a shell and drop it back on the beach, it counts as trash :/  So I cleared my beach... sure enough Bevelle is now back to perfect town status, which makes me exceptionally happy!  Updated my DA... this is going to be the last one for a while as I am renovating the whole town!  Merengue suggested the trash can PWP because she thought it would make the town look "nice". No Merengue, just no.  Also went to the island with my elder son and we played some games and earned some medals 

Archades ~ Shook trees. Genji moved in. Ankha plotted.  Ran some errands, dug up and sold fossils. Did the Museum/Nooks/T&T/Able Sisters run. Went to the island for the first time. Paid off my bridge PWP.

Elsweyr & Azura ~ Set up a new cycling thread, didn't actually play them though :/


----------



## sandgaijin

My day is just beginning but all the snow has finally melted and I got my golden watering can!! Coincidence?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I accomplished lots of things like convincing Stitches to move into my town, creating the landscaping are my plaza, and completing my daily chores.


----------



## windloft

after my last mistake of forgetting to get mona lisa's painting from redd, he showed up again after a week and i managed to snag a genuine painting from him. i then invited kaede over and she got the _other_ genuine painting, so i feel pretty happy! i brought everything from the stores as per usual to speed up the upgrading progress, so yee.

oh, and club LOL opened today! i forgot to realize how stinkin' cute dr. shrunk was, so i gave him a juicy pear for his troubles. in exchange, he gave me my first emote; sleepy! now i can yawn like a champion...... i know it'll take a month and a half to get all of the emotes, but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today the snow has melted and spring has officially arrived...with the rain. After my post yesterday (which happened to be the luckiest day EVER), I ended up finding a sloppy closet in Re-Tail. Today I went to Re-Tail and found a sloppy chair. I decided to spend some quality time with my characters today and ended up unlocking the Hot Spring through Diana. I really hope to get one of those big sis characters so I can unlock more things like the Picnic setting. As I walked around I noticed Katie in my town (oh no!) so I eventually have to decide either to help her or ignore her. Today I'm basically going to spend customizing furniture for the lounge. After that I move on to the bathroom, the sauna, and lastly the master bedroom in the basement. So much stuff to do but it's fun so I don't mind. I also noticed as I started taking things out of storage that I have WAAY too much stuff. I think eventually, I'll just sit down, think (long and hard) about what I want to keep and give the rest away. I doubt I'll ever use all of it. I feel like a hoarder. -.- It was so nice to see my town in the spring. I started it in the summer so I never experienced the spring. It felt like winter lasted forever in it too. I wonder what bugs and fish I can catch now...


----------



## AkaneDeath

Finished the fossil collection in the museum and upgraded my store to the emporium


----------



## survivorfan111100

Layed down new paths and received Alice's picture in the mail


----------



## Alienfish

got the golden fishing rod finally  

hah umm idek and cut down some tress i dont need lol my landscaping suck mango


----------



## pinkcosmos

I got Coco to move in from the campsite.  I don't particularly want her so I'll probably sell her to someone who does. I also managed to catch three Red King Crabs and four Snow Crabs in one diving session o: Diving while it's snowing was a smart idea.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I got another fossil completed in my museum!! So now I need like 4 more fossils all in all to completely finish that section....
Also....I caught a blowfish!!! I have been searching for so so long. Finally got one and right before the month ends and they disappear too! Very very pleased


----------



## gazea9r

In Minamo I finally got around to fixing my fruit orchard but now that I think about it I may have to move and chop down a few of the trees. I also did the daily watering all the flowers (there's way too many), picking up mushrooms and mushroom furniture, checking turnip prices, checked the shops for any items I may want but probably shouldn't buy because I have too much junk already, looking for and digging up any x's on the ground (found 4 fossils and 3 gyroids today).


----------



## laineybop

Apparently I never got my golden axe from Lief. I guess the one I've been using came from my old town, because he just gave me one for buying 50 saplings... I'll just toss it in storage with the other 3. I'm planting trees, not cutting them down. LOL


----------



## CrossAnimal

Phoebe is camping in my town today and she's going to move in. This is made even better by the fact that I got rid of Broffina 2 or 3 weeks ago and Phoebe will now be my tenth villager.


----------



## laineybop

Second surprise of the day! Finally got the police station suggested by a villager! Not the one I'd thought would suggest it, it was Blaire, but I'm happy I finally got it as a PWP. Now to find a good spot for it...


----------



## Cass123

I paid off part of a home loan with my perfect fruit harvest and replanted some barren trees.


----------



## Blueskyy

CharityDiary said:


> Yep, Beautiful Town is like putting the game on Easy Mode.
> 
> I miss it =(



Beautiful town is the way to go. I started with the night ordinance but it is useless to me now.


----------



## Nunnafinga

After almost two years,Tabby finally gave up her pic.I'm glad I was carrying some perfect cherries around.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Lucky suggested the brick bridge,
decided to give up on building the fairytale bridge and went for the brick bridge instead...
Laid down some more paths, 
planted some trees and bushes, 
can't wait for the cherry blossoms and turn my town pink c:
Eugene wanted to move, I said no (of course, lol),
hoping someone else will ask to move soon,
I want Lyman to come home to Snowille!!! >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Cass123

Cass123 said:


> I paid off part of a home loan with my perfect fruit harvest and replanted some barren trees.



I actually paid all of the home loan and requested the last upgrade to my house (Basement 8x)


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I organized all my stuff at the plaza and put it away where it needed to go. I accomplished the good deed of making my townsfolk happy by putting my junk away. THIS animal person however accomplished bad. They choose the task of rejecting *ALL* the available land in Ru Glade and choosing to build their house right smack dab in the middle of my path/beach entrance (see pic). And since I logged on as my mayor I can't plot reset *still seething*.



I had a sneaking suspicion too that I shouldn't log on as my mayor. I wasn't expecting new residents but something told me not to do it. I didn't listen and when I logged on I saw that horrifying house outline right smack dab in my walkway. Needless to say that house will be there until that villager decides to leave. I'm heavily tempted to scheme their quick departure *still ticked off*. 

On a more cheerful note, I'm steadily filling up my catalog. Most of what I'm missing is buyable and easy to get. Redd also came by and I was able to buy a painting from him. I hear that he sometimes sells two real art pieces, but I've yet to experience that in my own town. I don't remember doing much else besides this since my life outside the game was so busy today. I'm sure tomorrow will be a different story though. Still customizing my houses as usual. I hope to finish up the lounge and start work on the public bathroom.


----------



## dude98

Stiches is moving in!


----------



## AkaneDeath

I planted more trees and added fish to the museum. The char is still eluding me but I'll get him soon enough. Blaire came to visit my campsite today but I didn't end up inviting her. I was only considering it to be able to give her away, to be honest. I like helping people find their dreamies. I traded some of my perfect oranges for perfect peaches. Anyone know if it's possible to plant them and have them grow perfect fruit even if it's not my local fruit? I collected a few more jokes in hopes that I can stop soon. He annoys me to death. I'm over halfway there, though. Felicity gave me a gift for helping her get through her cold. I got kitty in boxes which is good because I'm holding her for someone... and I got a few badges including the balloon one. It was a good day. ^^


----------



## Wildroses

I am 68000 points away from the golden mailbox in the antique theme challenge. I placed the latest catalogue orders around my house and am hoping that will squeeze me over the line tomorrow so I can quit the theme challenge, reorganise my house and get the gold HHA badge and house model. 

I also managed to grow some pink lilies, purple roses and a blue violet and order my zen bench demolished in my town landscaping adventures. Two more days until all my public work projects are placed and I start seriously thinking about my bush, orchard and tree placements. 

I did some stuff for villagers as well. Kody is my favourite today as he gave me an IV drip for my catalogue.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I have alsmot unlocked every uchi PWP!!
This might not seem like much, but I've been waiting forever to get these so I can move that villager out for a dreamie.
Think I'll probably tt now to get the last one and get her out.
Just the log bench to go!!
Plus it means I can start working properly on my town as I'm holding off on projects at the moment in case Skye or Fang move in and ruin them.
I also completed my hybrid gardens!! Any other hybrids I grow or bug now will just be extras, managed several blue roses this week after being given two and having no new hybrids grow for what seems like forever


----------



## Peter

Landscaping, it takes forever to build a nice-looking forest town! Trying to get everything looking wild and random but not look like a dump is tricky...


----------



## Vickie

AkaneDeath said:


> I planted more trees and added fish to the museum. The char is still eluding me but I'll get him soon enough. Blaire came to visit my campsite today but I didn't end up inviting her. I was only considering it to be able to give her away, to be honest. I like helping people find their dreamies. I traded some of my perfect oranges for perfect peaches. Anyone know if it's possible to plant them and have them grow perfect fruit even if it's not my local fruit? I collected a few more jokes in hopes that I can stop soon. He annoys me to death. I'm over halfway there, though. Felicity gave me a gift for helping her get through her cold. I got kitty in boxes which is good because I'm holding her for someone... and I got a few badges including the balloon one. It was a good day. ^^



♥_ I think you can only plant perfect "version" of your native fruit,
and not others c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Kharma

Since it's early and I haven't played yet today, I'll talk about yesterday..

Payed off my DS finally!
Heard rumor that my Flo is moving, yet Flo has refused to even mention it to me.. (is this possible that they don't ever tell you?) I don't have her pic yet, so I've been being super nice to her in hopes that she will mail it to me after she moves *crosses fingers*
Played with a lot of people online yesterday, that was fun.

Today should be even better since it's Saturday :3


----------



## Alienfish

@kharma: do a "save & quit" and then load up the game once or twice again and they should ping you about it!

anyways built the flower clock thing.. and i should remodel the town hall.. i want it zen i think yes


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just got my first streetpass while getting Maddie for HHD!


----------



## MintySky

I put in the fairy tale street light and the matching lamp post! My towns nearly complete.


----------



## Plum Pudding

I reached the 30 PWPs limit


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night the Guest town mayor got enough medals for the Gold tour badge.  Just need it to stop raining.
Two players are sending letters to two villagers in hopes they show up to their birthday party.  I want my two favorite there.


----------



## Cass123

I passed my first Gracie fashion check today and gave over 50 white flowers to a player who just restarted for a small tip. My beach is now slightly less cluttered with unwanted flowers.


----------



## P. Star

I obtained 4 badges today. All 3 levels of the the turnip badge and the gold refurbisher badge.


----------



## Blueskyy

Last night I moved Pecan into my growing all squirrel town from my campsite.  Tonight I moved in Filbert and Sally!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was mostly organization again and dailies. I met my new intruder- I mean neighbor who planted her lovely home in the middle of my path. Her name is Violet. I received another mannequin from Labelle and got a rocking chair (which I needed for my catalog) from good ol' mom's letter. I experimented a bit with flower combinations today and I liked what I came up with. I'm becoming a big fan of pink and orange lilies and will have to implement them somehow into my town theme. I didn't work on my hotel at all today. I needed to order some more things for the bathroom and lounge but I've been taking my sweet time. Just realized today is Saturday so I guess I'll get some music this week from my man KK.


----------



## serena186

All I need is a sofa


----------



## Blueskyy

Oh in addition to moving in Filbert and Sally for my all squirrel town I'm also getting Marshal from someone on here.  Original except catchphrase which is so awesome!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I got every single uchi PWP unlocked!! Which is amazing as ivebeen waiting forever. If puns a sandcastle while I was doing my islander thing, almost completed my island items now, just need a beach chair and table. 
I got my final dreamie, Skye!! After tting for two months I finally got my unwanted villager out to make room  I can now stray to focus properly on my public works!


----------



## Wildroses

Failed to get to gold mailbox level of the Antique theme challenge so it looks like I have to wait until Gracie starts selling the Princess furniture to get me over the line. 

I earned some medals on the Elite Scavenger tour, working towards the gold badge.


----------



## Alienfish

probably screwed my perf town status .. ._. my fault for wanting the clock lmao!


----------



## Greggy

Based Genji gave me a pear, which is the only fruit that's missing in my town! I've done a little tidying up around the south part of Archmell, completing the funds for the Tire Toy PWP and placed every ore scattered in my town to the southwest (which I'm planning to make as a mining district part of my town) and planted more lemon and orange trees for the "Citrus Road" in the southeast. I've done a lot after not playing for a week!


----------



## CJODell62

Techincally, this was yesterday, but Maple gave me her picture again. This time, for giving her medicine when she was sick.


----------



## wolfie1

Today I landscaped a little bit more and I got rid of the surplus of bamboo I had behind the town hall. I created another path and I began constructing the flower arch, which will be ready tomorrow since I've already paid it off. I also ran the usual errands and enjoyed the rain pouring down on Johto.


----------



## Fenix

Today I've not done so much, but I'm so happy because finally Charlise asked me to move out!! I've been trying to get rid of her since September. Also, I've buy some stuffs at Gracie's sales and I've watered my flowers. Finally, I've started the windmill construction.


----------



## jiny

i opened the dream suite : D


----------



## Becca617

I placed down the Wisteria Trellis, landscaped flowers, and put down this daisy flower pattern around my town. I'm proud c:


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I spent the majority of my day landscaping and putting some things back into storage. Now that I've begun placing flowers and trees I'm starting to see a whole new world of possibility (landscaping is kinda fun ). Now that I've begun landscaping and playing with PWPs, I'm really wishing that I had taken more advantage of my Ucchi characters before I let them move away. I didn't know anything about their public works projects at the time or I would have made better decisions. Now I don't have a single Ucchi character and will have to wait till a new one moves in (*grumbles* "hurry up and leave Violet!) Still working on the hotel and catalog.

Today there was a meteor shower, so I got to greet Wishy the Star with all my characters. I also built a fairy tale Bench by my fairy tale themed house. Tomorrow I'll build a hot spring by the hotel since I finally unlocked it (YES!). Not much else was done today. I cleaned out my houses of all the stuff I'm not using and I'm giving that away right now to other users. Wow, what a day... Oh! I also finished getting all the pieces of the snowman series I needed. YAY!!!! Glad that's over with. -.- It's been a good day. Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Jordan Marek

Today I created my town, and started working on my paths. I said hello to all my villagers and finished all of Isabelle's advice. I also upgraded my house! I then created an account on this forum and made many new friends. I went to two different giveaways, and got a few classic items and some hybrids. I also went to two other towns where I went shopping and made new friends. I actually ended up spending around two hours in one town just hanging out.  Hopefully tomorrow I can start working on my approval rating, upgrade my house again and see who moved in.


----------



## survivorfan111100

Built a fountain in front of Bam and my mayor's house. Also got another house expansion for my mayor. Only 2 more expansions and I'm Nook free


----------



## Cass123

I paid my final house expansion off. I was unable to figure out how to start a theme challenge though. I tried talking to Lyle but he didn't give me the option to. I purchased some mush items for myself and harvest items for my husband. I also received 6 mushrooms and 10 candies in a couple giveaways.


----------



## Wildroses

I found another Jacob's Ladder, which is good. It's been so long I've been wondering if there was some limit on how many you can grow in your town and I'd reached it. I also found another elegant mushroom, which is good as I decided I wanted a fairy ring in my town a few days ago.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Cookie is moving out today :c
She is the first villager leaving that I'll miss :c
But she is leaving for a good cause, to make space for my dreamie,
either Lyman or Biskit,
but I'm sure gonna miss this pink, big eyes dog :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

My first money tree grew today!! I have been trying for so long to grow one it's unreal! Not going to shake it or anything, I just wanted to grow some for aesthetic purposes. 
Also growing my own clover garden now  
And Skye has moved in properly!!
I'm so excited for tomorrow to start getting to know her, I love getting new dream villagers


----------



## Twisterheart

I caught the spider crab, which was the last thing I needed to complete my diving encycopedia. This also means I finished the aqaurium in my museum. Now I just need to complete the art section and my museum will be 100%


----------



## Cass123

I connected with a friend who is in one of my classes. I also collected as many bells as I could and deposited them to gain interest overnight, since tomorrow is the 1st.


----------



## survivorfan111100

Finally got Ruby to suggest the illuminates heart project for my park in front of Town Hall and I finished paying for it. Unfortunately in order to make the park I want, Ruby has to move soon


----------



## Tikikata

Actually decided to put a few paths back into my town to give it a sort of "main road" feel. Not sure if I completely like the paths I picked, but they'll have to do until I find better ones, lol. Feels good to play again. <3


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Got three of my dreamies today!
Flurry, Biskit and Coco moved in!! Hopefully I get to move Lyman in as well c:
After all these dreamies hunting, I might need a little break... _♥
~♚Vickie​
- - - Post Merge - - -

♥_ Got three of my dreamies today!
Flurry, Biskit and Coco moved in!! Hopefully I get to move Lyman in as well c:
After all these dreamies hunting, I might need a little break... _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Completed my clover garden today! And almost finished my mushroom garden, just need to find some more rare mushrooms, dug one up yesterday so that was very exciting!! 
Skye is all moved in and wandering around my town now, I made about 1mil in bells from farming the island yesterday....that's the most I've ever made from just two trips there!


----------



## ashnoona

I moved in two of my dreamies today! ^^
Teddy and Hazel, I'm so happy. They're both adorbale af! omg cx
I also finished laying down my path and I unlocked a new PWP - FairyTale Streetlight which I have been DYING for lol
I need to find other ways to decorate my dreamies houses (outside)


----------



## wolfie1

Today I caught the spider crab and the ear shell, which I'd been looking for for months. I still have two more to complete the diving encyclopedia, though. I also caught some butterflies and honeybees. Henry suggested that my mayor be nicknamed "genius", which is funny because he's dressed as a genius, so I accepted his proposal. Then I bought some pieces of furniture from the princess set and then I went to the island to make up for the loss of money.


----------



## BluebellLight

In Rosebud, I designed some wooden paths and stepping stones and placed them! In Stitches I worked on my development permit and in Bluebell, I stopped Nana from moving!


----------



## stitchmaker

Queenbee received her silver travelling badge.  Lazytown mayor got her gold tour badge.
Side player Christa in my main town had her birthday.  She received a birthday table.
Two towns got moving pings right away and stopped both.  Yeah I can freeze Town Reality for awhile.


----------



## Cass123

I ordered one of the HHA gold exterior. Midge also suggested a fairytale bench so I have paid for that and it will be complete tomorrow. I also added a bunch to my catalog.


----------



## cheadle

Made the hammock pwp by my campsite so that should be ready for tomorrow. Worked on my characters' houses a bit, got a backpack and cabin sofa for my character Drum who lives in a tent. Planted some trees and am playing around with a single tile path. Updated my dream address today cuz I just got the illuminated heart and it looks really pretty in the evening.


----------



## brookethecat

I got Ankha from someone who was giving her away for free and got her house perfectly aligned with Skye's and Tangy's houses and I paid off the video screen PWP.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I completed some more landscaping and finished paying off the hot spring. I fixed the paths a bit in my town and did my regular dailies. I unlocked a Zen Bench also so I'll have to check that out tomorrow when I can actually access my PWPs. Today is the beginning of March so I hope that before the day ends I'll catch a Char and Spider Crab. The crab is the last diving fish I need and if I catch the char I will only have 6 more to catch to fill my fish exhibit (almost there!). Bought a common painting from Redd. Didn't have one, so when it arrives I'll take it to the Museum. Gracie had all new items in her shop today so I basically bought her out. lol. She got more than a cool million from me today. Viva la Princess Set! 

Since I'm tired of villagers moving in odd places I have decided to begin major PVP construction. I'll start out with cheap builds just to keep villagers from moving in certain areas. I've really got to be careful too because I have hybrids everywhere. Best believe I might become known as the mayor with the net if someone moves on one of my hybrid spots. *sigh* Today was good and my town is coming along.


----------



## Cass123

Cass123 said:


> I ordered one of the HHA gold exterior. Midge also suggested a fairytale bench so I have paid for that and it will be complete tomorrow. I also added a bunch to my catalog.



I also adopted Yuka  and Biskit left this morning. I will update my signature when I have a chance. I will probably remove the town map until I decide on villagers that are staying forever.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I moved in Papi from the campsite and, unfortunately, had Moose move in from someone's void. I bought more things to add to the store catalog. I'm trying to catalog as much as possible for just in case times as I still don't know how I want to decorate my house so it only has a regal dresser in it and a dream catcher which, to be honest, completely underwhelms my villagers when they come by to visit. I'm not sure why but all of them keep saying they thought my house would be the resemblence of a hoarder's. I also got a new joke for the joke book and got some fertilizer to try to get the golden shovel. To be honest, I'm not even sure how to use the fertilizer... eh. Dx I planted a few more trees and then finally the wind mill was suggested to me but I can't remember which villager did it... Kind of slow today.


----------



## pika62221

Denied the 3rd straight move request 3 days in a row now. Thankfully, I have yet to see 4 straight, so I'll probably get off from having to do it again. Wish this moving mechanic were more like Wild World's where you could lock them in...


----------



## Kirbystarship

I got Merry to move in to my town .


----------



## maowra

I'm still cycling so that I can get Ankha back! (13/16) SO CLOSE YET SO FAR...

I had a villager move out, so I'm waiting for another to move in.  Not in-game, but I *just* ordered the new Pokemon 3DS!! Can't wait till it gets here and I can transferred villagers from my cycling town into my main one (Marshal, yay~~)


----------



## Mink777

Absolutely Nothing!


----------



## Wildroses

Earned the golden mailbox on the HHA theme challenge, so I promptly quit it now I have scratched my completionist itch. I also got the Princess Lamp I missed last year and spent 150000 bells playing Five Furniture Frenzy with Biskit until he gave me the propane stove. I think he might be moving in, he kept talking about where he was going to build his house. I probably shouldn't have been watching Zero Punctuation videos while button mashing in the hour and a half it took to get him to disgorge the propane stove.


----------



## Cass123

Yuka plotted in a place that didn't kill any fruit trees or hybrids. I also ordered the golden door before I realized I should wait until I get all the theme challenge rewards since its not the same type as my theme. I just have 300,000 points to the final reward so I put everything that isn't part of the theme in storage temporarily. I'm also borrowing some gyroids and a parasol to help with the challenge.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I celebrated the building of the hotspring in the rain (Isabelle was determined to) and began my PWP project to keep villagers from moving in certain spots. I bought more clothing from Gracie and redecorated a few more things around my town. I'm slowly clearing out my basement of all the extra stuff I have lying around there. I decided to do a kind of story theme in each of the character's basement. Kind of like an easter egg for people who visit my town. Not much else was done. I need to start fishing but didn't get to it today. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## brookethecat

I didn't accomplish much besides doing some basic errands, finishing the sweets set and getting the 7-11 set but that's plenty for me since those are my two favorite sets


----------



## Georgia :)

Just some landscaping... I'm a long way from finishing


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Achieved my gold letter writing badge and my gold gardening badge today!
Seems to have taken me forever to get those two. Next I'm focusing on streetpass badge as that will be the hardest for me to get.
Almost finished setting out all my bushes which really did take forever, I've spent an awful lot of bells collecting enough to fill my village.
I got Octavians picture! He was refusing to give it to me for the last month despite being best friends with him. 
Not s bad day all in all


----------



## heartdrops

I finally got Skye to plot in a decent location.   My town's undeveloped and I couldn't decide where I wanted her house for two days. And then I got my DS and in game date and time synced back to March 2.


----------



## rosabelle

I opened up my ACNL again today~ Went to shampoodle to fix my mayor and side character's hairs since I had to TT to spring, back to talking to my villagers, stopped Diana from moving away, watered some flowers, fixed a few paths and took some screenshots.


----------



## ashnoona

Layed down a pretty water path, moving in another dreamie Bunnie ^^
After she's moved in, i'm going to plant some more trees, buy more hybrids and finish off the area from my bridge to the plaza ^^
I also got 2 PWP requests today so I've verrrrryyyy happy cx


----------



## Alienfish

hopefully having perf status still like frickle that thing is so annoying to keep up for two weeks... ahh.


----------



## Oliver#40000

I was gardening and finishing some PWP


----------



## akahime

I finished paying off my home loan! Next up is saving for the bridge I want to build.


----------



## Wildroses

Phineas gave me the gold diving badge, and I'm actually kind of annoyed about it because I haven't managed to catch my last creature for the encyclopedia and museum, the spider crab, SO I HAVE TO KEEP FRIGGING DIVING! Why is it so hard to find?! 

It was a day of frustrations for the HHA badge too. I'd hoped quitting the Antique challenge would put me over the 150000 line for the gold, but alas I am 13000 short. I replaced all the clothes with rare items and am going to see if that will work. If it doesn't, I'll have to try Feng Shui.


----------



## Georgia :)

Bought lots of hybrids and bush starts to make my town beautiful  It's going to take a while thought and I also got lots of new fish from the island, will be donating them to museum


----------



## Cass123

I passed my second fashion check! The first one was last week. I won't have time to do much else today. I donated a new fish and some new bugs yesterday.


----------



## MiniatureTalent

I caught a ceolacanth for my new town! I think this is the second one I've ever caught since I got the game all the way back in 2013 so this is big news


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Stopped Kid Cat from Moving 8)


----------



## Vaerosi

I feel like I made a fair bit of progress in my town today. ^_^

First I reset a zillion times since my town is new and I wanted my new villager today to be in a good spot - AND be a villager that I wanted. For some reason, nearly every villager tried to build right in front of my house, within just a few spaces. It was very annoying. Sadly, I let one of them stay there since it was Hopper and he is one of my dreamies, so I'll just have to deal with his house being so close to mine, ugh.

After that I went fruit gathering and fossil hunting. Made a nice little profit on the harvested pears, but only 1 of the 4 fossils made it into my museum today. *grumbles*

I think I can finally go to the island today but I haven't had time yet, meep!


----------



## windloft

i was super busy doing schoolwork for today and tomorrow, so i got on fairly late. however, i managed to pay my mortgage and upgrade one of my rooms again... only 5 upgrades to go!

i also dug fossils, talked to villagers, etc etc ... paula sold me a scenic painting and ( luckily ! ) it was genuine, so i donated to blathers. i should really keep paula in my town, especially because she suggested quite a few pwps when nobody else did. speaking of _blathers,_ he also suggested to build the cafe, which i did. i can't wait to see my favorite bird tomorrow...

overall i didn't get to do much, but it's all good !! B)


----------



## Starlight

day 2 of plot resetting for willow was a success! (kinda.. i settled on a different spot after 9 hours, it lines up with a different row of houses than i originally wanted, but it still looks great)

i also decorated the outside of her house with pink and yellow roses, planted a couple bushes up front, and put 2 famous mushrooms outside her door! i'm so excited for her to move in tomorrow, her house is looking so cute

i also put down and funded a windmill, i'm really excited to landscape that area tomorrow!! (it's directly to the right of my train station so i've gotta make it look great)


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I wasn't on very much but I still managed to get a few things done that I'm happy with. The picnic blanket was suggested to me and I caught a lot more bugs for the museum. I got myself a pink wetsuit today so that I can finally start working on getting the deep water creatures and I picked up about fifty white roses from various island tours to continue landscaping. Felicity tried to move but I didn't let her go. I'm not too happy with her house placement but she's loved so she's staying. Muffy told me that she thought Deirdre and Beau might be 'more than friends' which I thought was cute and deeply regret not saving the pictures of. x(

Oh well... it was another good day in Polaris.


----------



## survivorfan111100

I got Pekoe to move in from the campsite, she's really cute


----------



## Georgia :)

Still landscaping after buying lots and lots of hybrids and bush starts I now need to place them  Also finished my illuminated arch, now onto the next PWP ! After went to the Island and made some new friends and caught new fish that I will be donating to the museum


----------



## Wildroses

Caught the spider crab, the last for my diving encyclopedia. Phineas hasn't visited yet, probably because Saharah is in town. That camel is lucky she deigned to give me the ringside seating for my catalogue or I'd be angry. 

I also ran around deciding where to plant all my fruit trees, then planting them, with the exception of perfect apples. I accidentally sold the last harvest of one tree today, and I thought I had a stash in my locker, but I didn't. So I really hope I have another perfect apple tree somewhere in my town or I'm in trouble. 

Also shoved more instruments and plants I had in my closet into the rooms, in an effort to get the final 11000 needed for my gold catalogue badge. I'll be so glad when that is over.


----------



## Cass123

I moved all of the flowers I'm not trying to breed to my beach in attempt to get the hybrids I'm missing to grow.


----------



## Oliver#40000

FISHING ! Also went to the island to go on a few tours, soon will be able to go to the tortimer island


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Plot resetted Lolly just so she wasnt in a bad spot or over crowded spot and it was my first plot reset to!!


----------



## Wildroses

Phineas came to give me gold diving encyclopedia badge. I grew another orange pansie. I found my two perfect apples I'd lost and began the perfect apple orchard. But it was all kind of overshadowed by being 300 points short of the elusive 150000 required for the gold HHA badge. I bought the daffodil for sale at the Emporium today and ordered a Virgo Harp which will arrive today, so they should nudge me over the line tomorrow.


----------



## meows

I finished landscaping the south-east part of my town, and BOXED UP ERIK! ZOMG I HATE THAT MOOSE!! *twitch twitch*


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I caught a few things from diving with my new wet suit and placed down all those roses I got from the island tours. I let several people come over today to get signatures and to work on upgrading my train station eventually. I also bought some more things to add to the store collection and added some artwork to the museum. I might get my reset center put down but... we'll see how the rest of the night goes.


----------



## Cass123

I sold most of my normal colored flowers and set up hybrid breeding areas.


----------



## Alienfish

got the golden can yesss finally.. jesus that town status.


----------



## Cass123

I caught a spider crab for my museum, had 3 gold items done by Cyrus, requested another gold exterior, and changed the patterns for some of my hybrid breeding areas.


----------



## Taj

Coelocanth and stringfish. Finally


----------



## Dorian

Was going to plot set Ribbot, but I must have goofed because he settled somewhere entirely wrong, lol. Ce la vie!


----------



## Plum Pudding

I caught a mole cricket, I never bothered and I wonder why, it wasn't difficult at all!!!


----------



## brookethecat

I bought Merengue here on the forums (5/8 dreams, more than halfway ), and got some unorderable sets with TBT, but unfortunately no new bugs/fish, and no landscaping achievements


----------



## Potadd

started resetting my campers for the first time today! oh boy will i have fun...


----------



## AccfSally

Went to my second town Chocolat for the first time since my birthday, Mira ' threaten' to move away but I not going to let her. 
Never realized how much of a pack rat I am, for some reason I bought a ton of cake and balloons and had them lying on the ground.
lol


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I restarted my town. I decided to go with a Supernatural theme and named it Hiraeth which means a homesickness for a home you can't return to or has never been which I thought fit perfectly. The mayor is Charlie. Out of the original characters I have I think I'm going to keep Bam and Kabuki. I invited Muffy to live in my town and it looks like she's going to be settling along the river. I added things to the museum and paid to get my house started with a red roof. 

I think I might add Pietro to represent Sam's fear of clowns, Erik because Sam is a moose, a squirrel because of Dean, A dog because Sam loves them, a cat for Castiel but I haven't decided the rest yet...


----------



## MintySky

I FINALLY MANAGED TO GET DIVA TO MOVE OUT!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Scoot is moving in tomorrow yay! But boo to plot resetting.


----------



## chocopug

I got Ken to move out. I like him, but he's never really felt like a proper part of the town. He sent me his picture in his goodbye letter which I'm pleased about, as I didn't have it yet.

Also Phineas dropped by to give me the Village Leader badge.


----------



## Alienfish

got some lazy pwp from erik i apparently never had gotten before lol oh yeah and i got golden can but might have posted already


----------



## Merino

I finally created a flag for my town!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Merino said:


> I finally created a flag for my town!



Ooh! That looks nice. My flag is Homer Simpson (generated here) and... oh my word. Your avatar is tiny! Thought you somehow got a weird emoji thing in your user title for a moment.


----------



## Merino

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Ooh! That looks nice. My flag is Homer Simpson (generated here) and... oh my word. Your avatar is tiny! Thought you somehow got a weird emoji thing in your user title for a moment.



Thank you very much 'v'
Haha I liked the pixel of the perfect pears too much to not use it for an avatar o/


----------



## Cass123

Yesterday Phil suggested a totem pole PWP and today he suggested a Sphinx PWP. I've already built two of his crazy expensive projects so I probably won't build them anytime soon. My husband visited my town last night and we went to the island to do tours and catch bugs & fish, then we went to a K.K. concert. Today, I bought a couple things from my shops, did a couple villager requests, changed the layout of some of my hybrid breeding areas, and dug up all fossils, gyroids, and bamboo shoots.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

this morning i plot reset Winnie, (only took an hour!) 

and i wrote all my villagers letters, so they all got treated to Brandon Flowers lyrics. 
As i never know what to write in letters so they get song lyrics instead xD


----------



## Merino

Today I made matchy outfits for my villagers! Hopefully they suit them 'v'


----------



## Cass123

This morning I accepted Katie from a friend and passed my 3rd fashion check. I was pretty happy I didn't have to change my mayor's clothes since the theme was iconic and that's her normal outfit theme.


----------



## windloft

I GOT ALL OF THE UPGRAAAAADES FOR MY HOUSE !!
i'm super happy that i managed to get that out of the way, so yeah. so far i haven't done much; i just did my usual 'buy everything from the stores to fill up catalog and get t&t to upgrade quicker', and i'm going to plan on saving up and stocking up on clothing for the fashion check for the next couple of weeks. all 'n all, i'm having a very good day so far!


----------



## Gizmodo

Got Zucker back after a year and a half


----------



## Cass123

I forgot to mention earlier that my house exterior is now fully upgraded to gold. I also harvested my perfect peaches.


----------



## wolfie1

Today I didn't do much, just my usual errands and stuff. I got my first piece of furniture from Pascal, since I happened to pick a scallop. I'm just waiting for Clay to leave on the 11th, so I'm just playing it cool.


----------



## Fenix

Today I've voided Opal to get sapce for Agnes, who probably will be moving to my town tomorrow, I've sent some letters to Willow, Zucker and Kiki, I've paid the loan of my second character and told Tom Nook to go on with the next and I've watered some of my hybrid flowers. Not bad .


----------



## chocopug

I plot reset Bob. It took a couple of hours (with many breaks in between, because I don't have the patience for long sessions of plot resetting...), but finally he plotted just where I wanted him, in Ken's old space. When it happened I'd just put on an episode of a TV show I love, so I think the show brought me good luck, lol.


----------



## stitchmaker

Guest town mayor celebrated her birthday.  Poncho picked her up and she received a Birthday Sign.
Not sure what going on but the pitfall that is buried on the private beach has been in town 2 times this week.
It's been there for a year or so with no problems.  The first time I found Gulliver next to the spot.  Yesterday no Gulliver.


----------



## Cass123

My house has been upgraded to a castle and I've collected all of my fruit, gyroids, and fossils.


----------



## laineybop

I've been refurbishing furniture. Did my Lovely set in Pink & Black yesterday & started my Regal set in Royal Green today. Got Mira back yesterday, now I'm just waiting for the next villager to ping to leave so HOPEFULLY I can get Lolly back. I've also been planting trees & plotting out PWP's for PTS. 

Also I've been cleaning out my storage. I never realized how much of a hoarder I was until I had to write down everything that was in my 3 houses... So many extras got sold & given away. Finally got it all down to a manageable amount.


----------



## wolfie1

Today I finally got Cheri's pic! I'd been waiting for this all my life. I also bought the princess table, since I'm trying to get the whole set.


----------



## Fenix

Today I've been plot-resetting all the day to choose the good place for Agnes' house, and I'm not 100% happy because the fake rock decided to appear where I wanted her house to be built (in the place where Opal's house had been since yesterday) and doesn't disappear, so I've had to move it a little to the right. And I haven't had time for anymore today, lol .


----------



## Cass123

Today I also changed the interior decor of my house and I am waiting on items I ordered from my catalog.


----------



## mintellect

The other day I completed my hot spring and planted a bunch of trees.


----------



## Cass123

I worked on redecorating my house. That is all.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally got a mover ping on the 8 day.  This is the longest I've waited and was freaking out.

Sally the side player has been island hopping for flip flop, touring, bug collecting and enjoying the sun.
Sold two lockers full of perfect pears at premium.  Player should have 50 million after she collects the bells.


----------



## sandgaijin

What an awesome day!

Gulliver was headed off to Japan, I got my diplo fossils turned into a miniature model, Moai statue PWP was celebrated, I bought my 50th sapling to get the gold axe, finished paying off the entire house loan and scored 159,000 HHA points to get the gold model house!


----------



## Kirbystarship

I got Tangy to move in and she has put her plot in my main town.


----------



## Karla

I finally got Nana to move out!!! I've wanted this for a long time, hopefully I can find one of my dreamies to replace her.  Other than that I did some clean up and moved around some flowers on the beach.  Afterwards I went to the Island to celebrate Nana leaving and played some games It was a good day


----------



## Story

I finally got Broffiana to move out and have Avery in her place.
My greenhouse is done more or less and so is my spa.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I did a little landscaping in my town,
planted some trees and bushes,
waiting until I achieve all my dreamies so I can start landscaping the other part of my town too.
Coco asked to move, and she ain't going anywhere,
and played hide-and-seek with Lyman, Marshal and Tangy,
they look so cute when they are peeking out,
it was a great day, and they never fail to make me smile when I'm all stressed out c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Wrenja

Finished paying off my LAST house loan, stupid Genji is moving away today, FINALLY got the QR code scanner at Labelle, shook the trees, avoided the bees, got the shells, but i only found two fossils today :\


----------



## Lucie

Got Tipper in my campsite. It took 7 tries to convince her to move in  but I love that cute cow. In my other town, I got my first Jacob's ladder after 3 days of a perfect town status!  Hoping to get to 15(?) for the gold watering can.


----------



## trickyfox

I restarted my game a week ago, and Merengue moved in today!  Quite happy but probably going to auction her. I want a cat village but no cat moved yet 
Now going to work in a flag project 
Also finally registered on here after weeks of lurking XD


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town: I finally finished the lounge in my hotel. I also started actively working on the bathroom. Once I finish that, the sauna is next. I managed to dig up a few gyroids and get the last two mannequins I needed so I no longer need to go to the Able Sisters on a daily basis. Bought some clothing as well as furniture from Gracie that I was needing. Started gathering pieces of the Cabana Series. Grew some hybrids, planted some trees, hit some rocks and nearly completed another golden series from all the gold ore I keep collecting. Still need to work on the emojis and I need to catch a char sometime this month.


----------



## whimsu

I dug up all my bamboo shoots!
Such accomplishments.


----------



## kenna

So far, plot resetting!


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I got Diana yesterday it only took me 3 tries to get her in the perfect location,
right next to Apollo! Win!
I adopted Apple today too, and plot resetted her to where Flurry used to be :c
You will be missed Flurry,
one day, I'll get you back!
For now, Apple will live on your spirit in Snowille c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## wolfie1

Today Fang suggested the drilling rig, which was the last PWP I had left to be suggested, apart from the topiaries and the Fortune Shop, so I'm really happy I got all PWP's.


----------



## padfoot6

Today Merengue suggested the flower arch PWP, one I had been hoping for!


----------



## Cass123

Today I adopted Alice and finished redecorating my mayor's house.


----------



## Malsy

I started a new town on a second cartridge to do a Forest Town challenge, so I was working on that today! It was nice to slow down and work through something from the beginning again. Today I paid off my campsite and welcomed Blanche to my town!


----------



## Snowfell

I've been trying to plot Cole into a not horrible spot, but since this is still a fairly new town I don't have any PWPs to block anything off so it's been really tedious.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I worked for Brewster w/ Tony and Fantasia and received an espresso machine for both. I also started giving snacks to shrunk and I learned my first jokes for these characters. I found a few items I didn't have in my catalog yet, and I spoke and sent letters to my villagers for the first time in awhile. I just love how they guilt trip you. lol After answering Gulliver correctly yesterday, I received in the mail a Statue of Liberty. I grew the last blue pansy I needed to complete a pattern of flowers I was needing. Now to work on purple pansies... I wished on Wishy the Star with all four characters since tonight was a meteor shower. Can't wait to see what comes in the mail. Still haven't caught a char. I actually tried tonight but the little bugger was nowhere to be seen. I'll try again tomorrow. I did a little work in Tony and Fantasia's house. I "finished" Tony's bathroom, but it feels like it's still missing something. I added yet another "frilly" item to the princess room in Fantasia's house. I'm really excited to be working on this room and it's coming out great.


----------



## windloft

okay so, i worked w/ brewster and got all of my villagers' coffee preferences right. i love how whenever they say ' oh, you're even better than brewster ' he just becomes so shocked.... he gave me superb coffee beans, which is pretty neat! afterwards i carried on my usual routine of buying everything available, giving dr. shrunk fruit ( he taught me the daydream joke ! ), and talking to all of the villagers.

queenie is moving out today, so i'm a bit happy i'll have one more villager to fill in. she's nice, but certainly not one of my dreamies.

i obtained the silver watering can from leif, and i got the golden watering can in a trade, so i can now water all of my flowers with ease. i'll still keep all of the watering cans for collection's sake, so yee. *o* )/ i never knew how useful the golden watering can was until i used it.... it can water 9 flowers at once!

oh, and i also caught the coelcanth after a couple of minutes of wallowing in the rain. that's one less pain to deal with. B)

all in all, a pretty good day! i need to work on money and breeding hybrids so i can sell 'em off for money, so that's going to be my main focus.


----------



## kenna

i set up the cuuuutest lil tent for my mayor. goes along with the backstory she has and really shows her personality and character, i love it!!


----------



## pandapples

Finally brought my town back to the right date @___@ and got Rosetti's pic~


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps

Planted a whole buncha trees~ Still figuring out where to put my major orchard, though.


----------



## Wildroses

Octavian suggested the wooden bridge! I've been surviving with two bridges for over a week now. I also commissioned and paid off the flower clock, so tomorrow I get to start my adventures in bridge building and destroying. 

I also inched closer to having a finished house. I'm going to decide soon whether the maple or ponderosi bonsai is better, and I just need a spiderweb clock and pirate armor. I caught two scallops today but Pascal didn't turn up for either, stupid otter thing. I can't believe I'm still diving after getting both diving badges. 

And finally I did a little landscaping. Nothing major, just planted a few more trees and bushes.


----------



## Skylanx

Finally kicked chrissy out of my god damn town. Those eyes are creeping me out.


----------



## Alienfish

got a pave chair? lmao i kinda want all the things but they're such a bish to do ugh


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I got a siphon working for Brewster with both Tony and Fantasia. I also got a blue corner (which I needed) in the mail from Wishy the Star. I did some town maintenance, talked to some villagers and went to visit my good man Shrunk at Club LOL where I learned two more jokes. I found a Sanshin at my island shop, but because I already have one (and haven't used it once -.-) I decided not to buy it. Oh, and I finally got the gold badges for shopping and helping others.


----------



## Ruriko

Well today I have accomplished laying out my city paths to my town!


----------



## meowduck

I expanded my second floor room yay!


----------



## Cass123

Today I got 35 hybrids from another player, reorganized my hybrids and normal flower, and dug up all my bamboo shoots.


----------



## serena186

Today I got rid of some more stuff in my basement and lockers (VIVA STORAGE SPACE!) and wrapped some items up in wrapping paper for a giveaway. I completed my art collection in the museum yesterday and now it's all about fishing and bug hunting. I got another badge from Phineas for sending letters (did some major storage saving w/ myself). 

This morning I witnessed something in ACNL that I didn't know about. I had just begun to open my gate to complete a trade with another user when the clock struck six AM and Isabelle said to the whole town "Time to wake up everyone!" I never knew that happened in this game and it's just one more little detail that makes me fall in love with it all over again. Just when I thought I'd discovered it all, it shows me it has more to offer. 

I did some more dailies (as usual) and later today I'll make sure to visit Shrunk and Brewster. Also need to make an Island run (hope there's Cabana furniture there today) and pickup/destroy any flowers my villagers decide they need to plant near other flower patterns.


----------



## Wildroses

Got the second pirate's armor I needed for my house of Pascal. No more diving ever again. 

I also resisted the urge to time travel as I'm starting to hit the point where all my projects on the go have a 24 hour wait time.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Marshal finally finally suggested the police station,
I decided to go with the modern one because I really love Cooper despite the modern design that does not fit my town theme at all!
My last dreamie, Hazel finally moved in (after 6 hours of continuous plot resetting :c)
Finally I can go ahead with landscaping my town tomorrow,
can't wait for tomorrow to come c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Delphine

Today I plot resetted for my sweet little bunny Francine <3 I am so glad to have her home again. It didn't take too many resets for me to be satisfied with her location, so I am glad!


----------



## Wildroses

Planted my azalea bushes, planted a couple of trees, commissioned and paid off my first wooden bridge. I'm really reaching the point where my landscaping is going to be reduced to waiting for the right hybrids to be bred. Plus mushrooms, but I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be waiting until November before I get enough for those fairy rings I want.


----------



## Cass123

Absolutely nothing, I bought the last fortune cookie item and the marine pop wall from someone's shop. I did not get any hybrids. Does having only 1 weed hinder hybrid breeding?


----------



## MintySky

I'm currently breading my pink and white carnations, to landscape my other characters house and Diana's house, and so far all is going good!


----------



## Cass123

Just reorganized my fish and mermaid room. Having 2 full series in there made it too crowded. It looks much better now.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Thanks to the kind people on BTF,
I was able to get 100 visits and I'll be upgrading my train station once I finished building my bridge!
I'm so excited to get my fairytale train station!
I changed up my paths to a multi-colored brick pattern and I love it!
I'm trying for a dirt path for my camping area too!!
I know dirt paths are hard to create and maintain,
so I'm just going to try it and if I fail, 
I might use clovers instead XD _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## ashnoona

Whitney moved in today ^^ 
And after 4 hours of plot resetting Flurry before, Whitney took 2 minutes xD I love her already lol
She put her house EXACTLY where I wanted. *-* 
I've started my fruit forest, gathering most of my hybrids that I'm using. And will be trying ti make a dirt path like Vickie xD 
Though I need to do some research on it and how to maintain it o.o 
I also made another account for paths for my zen area~ 
Hopefully Fang will start suggesting some PWP's I havent gotten many lately.
I also finally decided on my last dreamie! Cole! ^^


----------



## ashnoona

Two minutes after this I get the Zen bell PWP 
YASSSS
I love these little animals


----------



## Snowfell

Gave up on trying to plot Cole in any of the areas I had marked and just went with a spot that was sort of close to one. It's not perfect, but it's not going to be a problem. 
Gonna pay off the dream suite and set up some other PWPs later because plot resetting should not take that fricking long.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner

I EARNED my Golden Axe for the first time EVER, so that makes me feel so proud of myself  
Also, according to what Isabelle said, I'm a bit closer to achieving the Perfect Town Status, so yay!


----------



## mintellect

The other day I time traveled from the early Febuary my town was still stuck in to the end of Febuary, so now I'm in spring, so I also switched up my paths for the season. I still don't want to time travel to the current date though, I want to give myself as much time as possible to finish my town before April. I just traveled to spring because I was sick of the snow.
Today I rearranged the design of my paths a bit, I used to have a flower box design every other square in the middle of the path (it's 3 squares wide) but today I got rid of the flower boxes and am now in the process of planting bushes throughout the path because I'd like to use more bushes in town. Not every other square because of the issue with PWPs and houses being so close to the path; instead I'm just putting them where it seems fit, like corners or intersections in the path.


----------



## Cass123

I replanted a cherry tree that Alice squashed when she plotted. I also did a few villager requests and caught yet another flea from a villager. I got another Jacob's ladder but no other hybrids.


----------



## kenna

Adopted and plot reset like 3 villagers! Also enacted an ordinance and started construction on the campsite


----------



## Becca617

i FINALLYYY got Paula out of my town. She would not get out. Praise the lord!!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I moved things around in my storage (again) and prepared for April.Got two more jokes with my last two side characters and x2 coffee cups from Brewster as well. I ordered some things for the themes I'm working on and did a bit of landscaping. I tried once again to match one of my theme walls with the parquet floor, but was unsuccessful. Nothing else of note.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I donated a few more things to the museum today and got my fortune given at another player's town. The club lol opened up today as well as the shoe store and an upgrade to the nook store. I changed my outfit as well and bought things to add to the catalog. Margie moved out so I can finally start getting dreamies. Let's see... New town tune as well and the wealthy town ordinance went into effect.


----------



## Lumira

worked on the interior design of my princess room ^^


----------



## Cass123

I finally got the golden axe from Leif, now I don't have to buy another axe again


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Gracie FINALLY showed up for the forth time. I'll be getting her shop soon.


----------



## laineybop

Adopted Rosie & Coco. They're 2 villagers that I've always loved & missed so much. The last holdout is my beloved Lolly, no clue when she'll be out of the 16 villager cycle...


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps

I managed, in a fit of morning grogginess, to sell a real painting AND my piggy bank. Whyyyyyy.


----------



## Chris01

I restarted my town and, paid off my down payment so far, now I need to get todays fossils and sell them  then maybe do a bit of bug hunting


----------



## Alienfish

prevented Julian from moving and built a water pump!


----------



## visibleghost

dug up some fossils and made a trade lmao


----------



## Soda Fox

Deleted my drinking fountain to make room for a zen bell. Upgraded my alt characters house. Added some new additions to my mayors house.


----------



## wolfie1

Today I got my last dreamie: Rolf. I can't wait for him to plot tomorrow so I can find him a good spot for his house. Now I can also begin the construction of the park I was planning to do.


----------



## Becca617

Today I got the silver letter badge!  I just wrote like 100 more for the golden one, lol. Hope I can get that too today but I don't know if Phineas will come again.


----------



## Axone

Today, Julian moved in my town. I was suprised! And I bought a campsite for my new town!~


----------



## moonphyx

So far I was able to clear out 25% of my items that I had laying around the town c:


----------



## Miss-mayor-Megan

today i upgraded my house
redecorated
bought stuff 
yeah


----------



## Cass123

Just did my daily digging and shopping. Nothing exciting in Umbrey tonight.


----------



## Jay363

I finally got Marshal and I watered all of my flowers! It's an accomplishment for me lol, I'm terrible and don't water them all very much. Thank goodness for the Beautiful Town Ordinance, it's my life saviour.


----------



## Mihaku

I swam a bit for more pwps. I was really hoping that I would finally get the Terllis and flower arches. But no luck. Got ugly wind turbine!!!!  
I also traded with a memevr from the forum for bells! Finally got the whole mermaid set and sloppy set and cardboard set! Super excited to play now!!


----------



## pika62221

Thank goodness I do the all 5 have to tag (ping) me before I quit, the 5th and final one outside told me she's moving! Nintendo, you HAD to make me love my 10, and keep me from locking them in like Wild World, didn't you??


----------



## stitchmaker

Main town received a Throne from Miss Lolly.  Celebrated Paula birthday.
Guest town mayor received a Throne from Daisy.  Put it up for sale and Sterling wanted to buy it because it was a low price.
Than he said he wished he could but it was too much for him.  Leaving it there for premium furniture day.


----------



## Becca617

Erik moved in and I got him in a perfect spot!


----------



## Snowfell

Had a ceremony for a new bench, paid off the park clock, told Bree not to move, and earned 200 medals doing island tours. Eventually red hibiscus starts will come back in stock and I can use my hoarded medals on them.


----------



## Alienfish

paid off the town hall renovation... i should probably try and get the train one as well but meh


----------



## Cass123

I didn't accomplish anything yesterday. Today I have a villager leaving and I will be getting a shamrock hat for both my characters.


----------



## r a t

I've just reset my second town, I've been plot resetting for ages and finally managed to get a house in the right place and it ended up being Marshal, I'm trying to plot reset again and it's not as easy
The music that plays when you first arrive in the town is making me a lil insane


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I adopted tutu today and she plotted in an okay place,
but I'm still super excited that she is finally here, 
can't wait to meet her tomorrow c:
I bought some purple roses to help decorate snowille. 
More pink roses will be coming tomorrow! 
Did a little landscaping too, 
planted some trees and bushes,
I even got two more outfits for spring since I got my second mannequin from Mable.
Today was a great day, can't wait for tomorrow c:
Hope all of you reading this is having a great day too! _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Vaerosi

I'm actually very upset with myself today. My first villager moved out yesterday, and for some crazy reason I thought it would be a day or two before someone new moved in so I would be okay just loading up my mayor and going about my day.

WRONG.

Kabuki decided to move in today without warning, and right in the middle of the main path between my Town Hall and Re-Tail. *sigh* I had just finished laying down my 13-pattern path set in my town two days ago, and BAM. Because I didn't make a throwaway character to check for new residents today it's all ruined until I can get Kabuki to move out. *grumbles*

Is there any way to get him to move out ASAP?

Ugh, I'm just so angry at myself right now.


----------



## chocopug

Plot resetting! ;~; Yesterday I was plot resetting Poncho, but he plotted in a really nice place I didn't expect only after a few tries. Today I've been plot resetting Ankha, and she's been a lot more difficult. I wanted her to plot in Beau's old space but she's just refusing. I've settled for near Bob's house and my second character's house now, because after a few hours of plot resetting I just lose all patience. I'll never be one of those players with houses all perfectly lined up 

Diana moved out yesterday, so today I got her pic in the mail. I miss her a bit! And I'm slowly making progress sorting out my storage.


----------



## Cass123

I adopted Phil out and I'm on the hunt for my dreamies. The fairytale bridge was finally suggested but I can't start construction because it's a holiday.


----------



## stitchmaker

The side player in my guest town has been getting a tan on the island and catching bugs/fish for her amount badge.
Finally got a mailbox for her house and just need a new door.

Side town had perfect peaches on sale and made 33 million selling 3 lockers full.
This week my towns have had all types of perfect fruit on sale.  Player 4 dropped by to pick up all the bells on the ground in 2 towns and now has 75million.


----------



## cornimer

I sold all of my fruit and made a good amount of bells, enough to buy myself a princess couch from Gracie's shop! (I'm poor BTW, LOL). I also caught a butterfly for Tom, delivered something to Agent S., and got the idea of making a new character in my town. So tomorrow I might start looking for a spot to build this new character's house!


----------



## Cass123

I fully funded a fairytale bridge. Wish I could work on PWP tomorrow but there's a fishing tourney.


----------



## Becca617

I got Beau in a good spot, and I got Stitches out!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I accomplished a bit. Ever since I started decorating using different themes,  I've been buying and using different sets/series to see what I can come up with. Today I worked with cardboard and campus (not together) and I think they came out pretty good. I got a coffee grinder with both Tony and Fantasia and since Sahara was in town I saw her and managed to get a Ring Seating (wall). 
While decorating, I went to my storage to get my globe (from Katie) and I discovered that it was missing. I remember taking it out from storage around the same time I was selling a lot of stuff and doing a giveaway. I searched all four houses but didn't find the globe. :/
Still trying to catch a Char. I'm really gonna have to stalk my waterfall more. Almost done with Fantasia's fairy tale themed house. All that's left is to get a fairy tale door and then she's complete. Outside of Tony's house is done. Need to find a finishing touch for his bathroom and then work on the spa.
I was able to grow some more hybrids which I'm excited about. I can't wait until I'm finally done growing them. I've been thinking of changing my town ordinance but I have a lot of flowers and I don't want to water them regularly. I'm wondering if I can do a town theme using little to no flowers. *sigh* more to think about.


----------



## Cass123

I adopted Walt! Not much else happening in Umbrey.


----------



## Lucie

In Dewdrop: put down most of the tiles for my path and paid off my first PWP. 
In Sprite: made my first purple rose! Now just a million more to strew about everywhere...


----------



## saarahsuper

Nothing really much in the town of Citrine. 

It was the Fishing Tourney today so I triumphantly caught a Hammerhead Shark with 10 minutes to go from the island and raced off to thingy. (heh...I kinda forgot the Beaver's name!) Surely a Hammerhead Shark could outrank the other fishes that the villagers brought in, especially if there's only 10 minutes to go. So did I? Nope! It turns out the aim of this month's tourney was to catch a Carp. Shame. 1st month in Citrine and I couldn't even participate. Oh well, I guess it's a learning curb for me. Besides, there's always next month and I'll be ready!

In other news I finished the Spinosaurus fosssil!


----------



## Becca617

wanting to cry bc i got a random plot in my town in the middle of my paths + crushing my flower garden.. Kiki...


----------



## Symphonics

I just managed to get my 10th dreamie!
I finally have a "complete" town of all the villagers I want. 

Now I'm working on helping friends and my sister with my cycling town, then I'm not sure what to do with it...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

its the fishing tourny today so i cant really do much. 
but i changed my town flag and sent my villagers letters as ive not done that in a while. 
Blatheres also pinged for the cafe so i shall build that tomorrow!


----------



## Rabirin

I did some landscaping, changed up my layout of my entrance of my town and planted some bushes and trees. I think my town's coming together nicely if I say so myself.  I'm also changing up my path with a new path I found, which suits my town so much better. I also got a suggestion from Peanut for a fairytale bridge, which isn't bad but just doesn't fit my theme, atleast i'm getting suggestions though!


----------



## Crash

finally got muffy to plot in mira's old spot in my main town ;-;
also got my last dreamie in my second town and got started on landscaping stuff, which is looking really good already!​


----------



## stitchmaker

Guest town mayor dreamt my main town and found Tutu sitting in the chair.  First time seeing a villager sitting in a dream.
Main town stopped a mover.


----------



## chocopug

Last night I built a bench next to the Roost, I figure it's a nice little spot to sit and drink your coffee with the river running behind you... very peaceful  My main focus right now is on landscaping. I haven't done that much so far because I had no ideas, and everything I came up with was thwarted by bad rock placement... but I think I've got some do-able plans now! *crosses fingers* I want to get my town looking nicer in time for the cherry blossoms. Checking out dream towns has been really inspiring.

I didn't bother with the Fishing Tourney today. Maybe next time~


----------



## Jay363

I did some landscaping, talked to some of my villagers.


----------



## mintellect

Stopped Marshal from moving, rearranged some flowers and got more items for my fourth character. I wish Cherry would suggest the picnic blanket already so I can move her out, plot reset Peanut and finally use them!


----------



## Cass123

I caught two new fish for my main town and started a new town with a different fc that I will be using to cycle (Jicama's Roots).


----------



## Squidward

I dug up all 4 fossils. That's good for me!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Laid out some paths, planted some fruit trees. 
Got a pwp from Ren?e about a wood bench and going to build the Caf?.  
Also did all the usual stuff, like fossile finding, new emotion from dr Shrunk and such!​


----------



## Vickie

♥_ i bought lots of bush starts and hybrids for my town for landscaping,
i want to cover my town in pink and purple, muahaha 
i built the fairy tale clock where the fountain used to be,
(bless your face coco for suggesting it!)
as i think it'll go better with my fairy tale town hall and train station c:
and biskit suggested the hammock PWP!
today has been a very good day in snowille,
can't wait for tomorrow c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## chocopug

Stopped Muffy from moving. Annalisa suggested the flower bed PWP, yay. Still doesn't make me like her enough to keep her though... nice try Annalisa 
Did some more tree planting and moved a path over so I can plant some bushes by the Roost.


----------



## Becca617

I paid off the hammock PWP, changed my outfit, got an HHA badge, and reorganized some furniture!


----------



## jvgsjeff

Velma sent me her picture along with her goodbye letter.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ coco wants a fresh start for spring,
and being a considerate friend, of course I said no!! Haha!
I passed my second Gracie's fashion check,
and hopefully I can get my final upgrade soon c:
i decided to pay off my home loan and expand my house on the first floor c:
and biskit is wearing tutu's pink heart tee,
he's looking pretty cute in it so that's nice c:
it has been a great day in Snowille, and I'm sure tomorrow will be a nicer one c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## chocopug

I got Resetti's picture, woo


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today in Pink Tea I bought more things to catalog and started the process of getting donations for the museum upgrade. I also got some peaches and roses so I'll be landscaping soon, I think... My house is much more pink and lovely now and I had it made bigger as well. Also, Pheobe pinged to move and as soon as somebody wants her I can get her out of my town. She's okay but I hate her house placement so much. It's right in front of my town hall... x(


----------



## HungryForCereal

just cleared out some rubbish today. my town never ever been so clean. also, i completed the picnic area in my town. im so proud of it.


----------



## visibleghost

this is yesterday but yeah

i stopped drift from moving. did some favours for some other villagers. sold stuff. planted a lot of bushes and some trees. started a fire pit pwp but didnt pay it off because i was too lazy to go get enough bells.


----------



## Breath Mint

I finally was able to remove that ugly moldy shirt from Caroline's house. I have no idea how it ended up in her house to begin with, but she had it for so long and would never invite me to her house so I could take it...


----------



## Breath Mint

One more thing...I left one of my spots at Re-Tail open for a day, went to the next day and Ankha put one of her pyramids for sale. I bought it and mailed it back to her and she put it back in her house, in the same exact spot. lmao


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps

I accomplished in pissing off Pinky (one of my dreamies) OTL. She wanted an apple and I have apples as my town fruit, and I didn't know when a tree dies it can give you a rotten fruit and half-paying-attention I gave it to her! Now she's stomping around angry at me. ;w;


----------



## Cass123

I fully funded a fairy tale bridge but not in the ideal place. The villager houses are apparently too close to where I wanted it


----------



## Lucie

I finally got my first peppy PWP, which was the metal bench! I put it next to a fountain to add to my mini-park. I'm putting off anyone moving until I've unlocked more PWP's though, espcially uchi and peppy ones and the ever elusive hammock that I'm sure I'll never get at this point.


----------



## Wildroses

Agnes gave me a new clock for my catalogue and collection. I've got a character who is trying to collect every single clock in the game. I also commissioned and paid off a zen bench thanks to Isabelle's perversity. I have a small spit of land bridged by rivers in which I had a zen bench and a Wisteria trellis. Isabelle made me tear both down before I rebuilt the bridges, and now she just let me put the zen bench in exactly the same spot back without issue. I wait with baited breath to see if she will be as easygoing about the Wisteria trellis tomorrow.


----------



## Rabirin

I planted some more trees, got a new skirt for an outfit for my mayor so I look less like i'm living in winter, and also rearranged some flowers. I need to find a good flower combo though, as it's starting to get a little out of hand aha.


----------



## kennedycrossing

Is Phoebe up for grabs still?? I'll gladly take her, she's my dream uchi


----------



## wolfie1

I started building the drinking fountain for my future park, and tomorrow it will be completed. I also did some beetle hunting and I made like 400k on the island.


----------



## Cass123

I attended the ceremony for the completion of a fairy tale bridge and stopped Alice from leaving. I also paid for the destruction of a cobblestone bridge.


----------



## Cass123

I also finally caught a scarab beetle. The bus stop was also suggested and I'm considering building one next to the campsite after I finish building the last fairy tale bridge.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Bought a ton of stuff for the catalog, upgraded the museum and the nook store, made my eyes grey, and expanded my house.


----------



## Alienfish

Prevented Shep from moving aaah dumb dog you are staying 5ever.. got some stuff for catalogue as well


----------



## carp

caught the coelacanth


----------



## Brobasaur

Got a few new public works projects. Still trying to get them all.


----------



## Mihaku

I actually havent had time to do much. I have 1 villager moved out of Windia, so I'm waiting to get my hands one Genji or Kabuki to move in. But in the meantime I stopped playing windia incase a random moves in. 

In my cycling town, I've just been cycling away. I also started planting a lot of hyrbids. Pink lilies are so pretty and i just want a whole town filled with them!


----------



## Vickie

♥_ it was a pretty slow day in Snowille 
Zucker wanted to move, and I stopped him,
Why does everyone keep wanting to leave me :c
coco asked to leave in the beginning of the week and now zucker :c
I started working on my camping area, 
But I still need a few more pwps to complete it c:
i'm starting to like my town a lot c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Cass123

I made some profit off of turnips and fully funded my third fairy tale bridge. I also passed my final fashion check so I'll be getting the emporium soon.


----------



## visibleghost

the usual ;; helped villagers, sold some stuff, watered flowers.. yeah.


----------



## gazea9r

I have finally laid down pathways for the top portion of my map!! I moved my junk from one side of town to the other to make room for the paths, btw if anyone wants to come take some normal flowers, please vm me cause I don't need them all lol. I dug up the four fossils and 1 pitseed in town- I put that pitseed right by Marcie's home lol because I'm evil D: I got my fortune told and now wearing glasses to deter bad voodoo. I also was able to get Bones to move away (bye buddy!) which helps with paths and making room for the remaining four dreamies I still need to get.


----------



## ForestaNinfa

I finally decided to load up my second copy....boy do I have my work cut out for me. 

In my main town I totally did the usually though. Ran around, bought stuff, plants flowers, talked to villagers, and did a little fishing.


----------



## stitchmaker

Got the mover out of the way early in both towns.
In my main town a side player found the postal paper in letter.  Cleaned her closet and added some summer clothing.
Caught the Tuna for Yuka.

Sally in my guest town continues to work on her tan while catching bugs and fish.  Sterling requested a moth so she hopped on a train to my June town.  Picked weeds and got the moth.   Hoping for some badges in the next few days. 

After playing for almost 3 years I found out that you can put the tools back on the island.  I've been dropping them on the beach.
Noticed there was some empty spots when I put back the tools.  Wished you could store a bought wetsuit there for all players to use.


----------



## visibleghost

yesterday at night i went diving and caught some new deep sea creatures that i hadn't caught yet, so i donated them to the museum!!


----------



## Alienfish

prevented ankha from moving at bought shizz i needed  i guess that what i have left


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

Neptune was walking near Rodney's house, which overlooks the ocean.  There it was, growing on the cliff...

Jacob's Ladder!

I have a Perfect Town


----------



## Cass123

I fully funded a bus stop placed next to my campsite and told Tammy she could leave.


----------



## Wildroses

Time travelled one day to participate in Bunny Day, as we don't have respite for my brother tomorrow. Very successful. I now have the entire egg set for my catalogue, most of which I promptly sold. That's one advantage of having no easy access to wireless internet. You don't have to hang on to any of your rares in case anyone wants to buy them off you.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> Neptune was walking near Rodney's house, which overlooks the ocean.  There it was, growing on the cliff...
> 
> Jacob's Ladder!
> 
> I have a Perfect Town



I saw my first the other day too! Though it wasn't as gratifying since I've been TTing. It's weird, I haven't even been trying for a perfect rating.


----------



## honey.dew

Maple moved in today ;v;


----------



## classically.trained

Expanded one of my OC's houses, planted a bush, and saved Julian from a life-threatening cold


----------



## gazea9r

Olivia moved in, although I wish she hadn't :[ now I'm worried I'll get attached to her and then have to sacrifice one of my dreames to keep her. Was able to get ride of the dead perfect orange tree that I kept forgetting about because it was at the bottom corner of my map where nothing is except a random zen bench hahaha.


----------



## Cass123

I placed a fairy tale light and purchased a ukulele from the island gift shop. Currently I'm grinding K.K. songs for the badges. Looking forward to my first bunny day tomorrow.


----------



## Bueller

I managed to get K.K.'s Pic and got Katrina's shop on my Main Street today. It was a good day!


----------



## RainbowPanda

Finally planted some more trees, so my town will look amazing during the cherry blossom festival ^-^
Working on landscaping, I have a golden shovel so I just bury money because I can't be bothered to get saplings xD
I've got some more hybrids, and I lined my paths a bit more. I planted some pink flowers in my four-seasons garden!
I'm trying to make my town really beautiful: In November I went on a destruction spree- no flowers, trees, anything xD
Now, my town is looking more and more beautiful.


----------



## Cass123

I cataloged all of the bunny day items and the emporium opened so I got my 4th mannequin. Also confirmed that Tammy is still leaving. I got 2 badges from Phineas as well.


----------



## visibleghost

sO many things... i got my first town out of winter finALLY, tt:ed a lot, built and removed a lot of pwps, planted bushes and trees, planned stuff, let lucky move out (it was accidental but im not very sad about it) played the festivale event (before tt:ing into spring obviously) and   yy eah a lot.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

@Bubblebeam, I TT too but I didn't realise that it would help me with my Perfect Town.  Congrats on getting one as well 

Today I found out something cool though, it wasn't actually in my town.  I was visiting my sister's town and I found out that the Jungle Gym spins round.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I got my third temporary bridge built, donating more things to the museum, added to the catalog, and got the bronze fish badge so it was pretty productive. I also decorated my home a bit and moved Lucha out. ^^


----------



## wolfie1

I finally finished my park; I'm very satisfied with how it looks and I'm now collecting money to pay off the tower PWP.


----------



## Becca617

I collected signatures for Beau, did the daily routine, I caught 20+ of fish, bugs, and sea creatures for the badge, and I stopped Fauna from moving.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finished Sally Alpine front room using the green stripe tank.  Last night Brewster gave her the coffee cup to add to the room.
She received 3 silver badges and is close to getting the silver amount caught fishing badge.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> @Bubblebeam, I TT too but I didn't realise that it would help me with my Perfect Town.  Congrats on getting one as well
> 
> Today I found out something cool though, it wasn't actually in my town.  I was visiting my sister's town and I found out that the Jungle Gym spins round.



It's cool how you can find things out even after months/years of playing. I made a little discovery too yesterday, that you don't have to dig a hole prior to planting a bush/tree. In WW I think you had to use the shovel first so I've always assumed the same thing in NL, but nope you can just plop a plant down.


----------



## gazea9r

I cleared out some flowers that were blocking what ground I have left as I'm still planning my pathways and trying to figure out the best and easiest ways to get around after bushes and trees have been planted. I was able to sell my turnips for a nice return (THANK YOU AWESOME PERSON <3) and now have to wait until Sunday in the game to buy more turnips and hope someone else has decent turnip prices or maybe I will (not likely with my luck). I watered my hybrids and chopped down a rotten perfect tree .


----------



## Shay10

I made a play date with puddles and actually didn't forget!


----------



## Bubblebeam

Shay10 said:


> I made a play date with puddles and actually didn't forget!



You too? I NEVER remember visiting arrangements. I wish they wouldn't insist it be later.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I invited Stitches to move into my main town. We are now officially reunited again!


----------



## ellarella

Finally remembered to pay off the museum renovation. Lloid must have been doing his squeaky business at the train station for WEEKS


----------



## MochiMo

Since I started my new town, I have a lot to do.

But today, I dug up all the fossils, donated them, cleaned up all the weeds and cleaned up the town a bit. Tomorrow, I plan to get my approval rating up to 100 percent. I'm almost able to get a bigger home to the second home upgrade. I plan to clean up my town a bit more and talk to my villagers a bit more.

I'm so excited about my new town.


----------



## visibleghost

payed off a pwp, did some landscaping... i've realized that i might hit the pwp limit in not too long and that rly annoys me, i hope i will be able to get all the pwps i want ... if it comes down to it i might have to remove pwps i dont want as much as others but yeah i hope it will work out


----------



## Bubblebeam

lencurryboy said:


> payed off a pwp, did some landscaping... i've realized that i might hit the pwp limit in not too long and that rly annoys me, i hope i will be able to get all the pwps i want ... if it comes down to it i might have to remove pwps i dont want as much as others but yeah i hope it will work out



What is the PWP limit? I've never hit it but always assumed there was one, like with having too much furniture in your house before the "floor falls through". Really irritating!


----------



## visibleghost

Bubblebeam said:


> What is the PWP limit? I've never hit it but always assumed there was one, like with having too much furniture in your house before the "floor falls through". Really irritating!



it's 30 non permanent pwps i'm pretty sure. (so the cafe, campsite, museum remodel etc don't count) :<

and yeaahhh it's really annoying, i mean, i haven't hit it yet but it's stressing me out!!


----------



## Last_bus_home

Today I waved goodbye to Bob, which is great because I never bonded with him really and now I've got a 10th villager space free again! I need to sort my flowers out and go lurking in my wetsuit to try to prompt some pwp requests, sometimes I feel like real life just gets in the way though!


----------



## iAnubis

I payed off a PWP yesterday, which was built today! I also have T & T Mart and K.I.C.K.S in the progress of being built.


----------



## wolfie1

Today I did the usual: run some errands, sell some things... I've also paid off the tower PWP finally. Now I can concentrate on planting flowers around it. I'm also trying to get some bushes I lack for my park.


----------



## Fenix

Since yesterday I had demolished the cobblestone bridge because Ribbot had finally moved out and I could build the wooden one, that's what I did today. It's all paid off as well, so tomorrow I'll be able to walk on it!


----------



## k.k.lucario

well where do i begin.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Francine was obtained yesterday
and i have mantained a perfect town


----------



## Becca617

I did the usual routine, completed tasks for villagers, I caught some bugs for my badge, and ordered artwork from Redd


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I moved Genji in, laid down more path, cut down some trees, and added to the catalog.


----------



## Cass123

I paid for the demolition of a bridge so I can see which ones have been requested and Tammy is leaving town. Tomorrow I will hopefully get a dreamie or give a villager to my husband.


----------



## pika62221

I set a goal for year 3 of 1,000 visitors and 100 dreamers. The year ends in June, so time is getting close to running out. Visitors were easy, I can visit myself over and over, but I needed others to visit my town through dreams. I posted and posted and posted on different places, and tonight Luna told me the number of dreamers who visited was 100! I made one of my 2 goals for the year!! My second is going to be reached soon, I'm at 996, and am saving the final 4 for my Japanese self to get some weed plucks.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Fang pretty much asked me to be his best friend. Which is too cute and the best because i love him <3 

Other then that just the usual!
Fossil finding, buying stuff, going to be paying off my second floor house today to.
Also getting a new emotion from Dr Shrunk.


----------



## dudeabides

Today is that cool day with the chameleon cat in town so I got all my villager's pics... even the ones I already had.  Took a while though, looking up everything on AC wikia and finding the right houses for both towns and all that.


----------



## trickyfox

Hippeux finally decided to move out soon! Farewell 
Also, got all my villagers pics which was awesome ^_^ sadly I only have 1 perm villager but that's ok!


----------



## Cass123

Let's see, Lyman moved in and I adopted my last dreamie to hold in my cycle town. So now I'm holding the last 4 dreamies there.


----------



## Becca617

I got Kiki out of my town, and Zell in! I also got 100 medals from the island, in part of getting the gold medal badge. I also collected bugs, sold them to retail for money, I landscaped, and I did tasks for villagers.


----------



## shannenenen

I haven't gotten much done. I've been PWP farming most of the day and haven't gotten pretty much anything done, so now I'm going to cycle my town until Coach or Cyrano or Jambette decide to leave.


----------



## Xylia

Planted a row of bushes. Bought new stuff to decorate my second character's home.  Still working on customizing the regal set.
I'm excited to start decorating the second house


----------



## Vickie

♥_ today has been a really good day in the town,
i've done quite a bid of landscaping,
including planting a lot of regular saplings for the cherry blossom festival,
and hopefully i would be able to show a decent dream of my town in time before the cherry blossom season ends.
i planted some bushes, and laid down some water paths using one of my side characters.
i really need to work on my rooms now tbh,
but i'm so bad at interior designing and i'm too lazy XD _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Last_bus_home

Yesterday I went to a lot of trouble to make flagstone path patterns based on a photo I'd seen but couldn't find codes for, then I decided I'm finally just going to stock up on bushes and make dirt paths since I honestly think I'd prefer them. 
I started and finished work on the classic police station, and reorganized some flowers. I woke up this morning to find a jacobs ladder outside my door!!!! I don't know how easy or hard it was for others to get perfect town, but I certainly wasn't expecting it any time soon!! Now I'm worried I'll loose it before I can get my watering can but I guess I'll just have to see!


----------



## Rabirin

I managed to pay off the museum renovation so my museum should be getting upgraded soon! Now all I need is the cafe and i'm all set...


----------



## wolfie1

Today I did a lot of trades and I obtained a lot of unorderables. The problem now is that I don't have enough space for everything and my museum is full already, so I'll have to choose what I want to keep and what I want to get rid of, lol. This is so boring, but it has to be done.
I also ran my usual errands, talked to my lovely villagers and so on.


----------



## Blue Cup

Two things.

- I reached 100% satisfaction among my villagers, netting me my permit.

- I crossed 1000 hours total play time across all of my towns.


----------



## sighwren

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.




I FINALLY finished the Stonehenge build!!!


----------



## Xylia

I cut down trees and bamboo in order to plant bushes and finish a path.  
Customized more furniture for my second character's home.


----------



## visibleghost

nothing?? pretty much??i dug up a fossil and spoke to phoebe


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I finally decided on a town today!


----------



## Cass123

The majority of my randomly placed pwp have been removed and I replanted several perfect fruit. I wish the emporium would sell things I don't already have cataloged. Lately maybe 1 item plus fertilizer between all my shops.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I didn't do much today thanks to spring cleaning but I did move Muffy in and get the metal bench suggested.


----------



## errordata

i made sure i talked to everyone, changed my town tune, and filled in a lot of my museum.


----------



## jasond3

I had cole (not coke) move in from honeydew cycling town move in today he's still unpacking but I'm sure we can be friends for a bit before he leaves (he's one of those pawns I use to get Rosie back from the 16 villager cycle hehahe) completed a few pwps and also planted trees, shrubs, hybrids in my new park

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once my town has all the dreamies and is fully complete I hope you guys will visit my dream town!


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I FINALLY got the ugly duck of the town (Drake) to move out. I also had the drinking fountain suggested to me by Merengue which was nice as I definitely wanted that in my town. I think it's super adorable. I passed the first Gracie's fashion check in the category of 'historical' and she seemed to really like the 'official' things I blended in with it which was done completely on accident. It was a happy accident, fortunately, and she gave me a princess chair. Trees were cut down so that I can start landscaping and I worked on the orchard I'm making next to Merengue's house. Everything's starting to look good. ^^


----------



## davidlblack

Yesterday, Pietro moved in :-D

But today, I was viewing the forums and I had my DS closed. Apparently Cheri was speaking with Pietro, and I opened my DS to find Pietro mad, while Cheri was singing. Not a good first impression, Cheri.


----------



## N a t

I completely re-landscaped all of my trees.


----------



## Lath

I got Felicity?s plot in the perfect spot and I?ve given green light for Pashmina to leave right the day after I found the perfect deer town for her to go to. For the first time I?m not feeling so bad about letting an animal leave, I know she?ll be very happy "deer"... I mean there xD


----------



## Cass123

My villagers finally started requesting pwp again! I'll probably build a new one tonight. I also got 2 silver badges and caught a stinkbug.


----------



## Cascade

just upgraded my town hall next is train station


----------



## Snowfell

In Pemberly I: stopped Pashmina from moving, cleaned up any stray red or yellow flowers, swapped out my path codes for an impending cherry blossom dream update. I still need to pick an outfit to lay out for dream visitors and decide on a day to update. OH! And I finally got my golden shovel!


----------



## wolfie1

I had my fortune told by Katrina but the damn dog won't tell me she wants to set up a shop on Main Street, lol. I also ran the usual errands and got signatures for Rolf and his "Scary Faces Are Still Faces" petition.


----------



## Rabirin

I managed to get a PWP suggestion, I tried PWP farming from Fuchsia and she just wasn't cooperating. Recently, as I ran past Portia (I didn't mean to run past her) she pinged and suggested an illuminated arch! it wasn't what I was desperate for - cough white bench cough but it was something I wanted just as much as I wanted the white bench! I was pretty thankful for it, and i'm glad she pinged. Progress is being made!


----------



## stitchmaker

Updated the Cabin Room with a fireplace and the red flannel shirt as cloth.  Put two tree stumps in front of the fireplace.
Stopped Paula from moving in my main town.  2nd mover in two days.
Guest town stopped Blanche from moving.  Bought/sold turnips and made 22 million bells.


----------



## MillySoSilly

Finally fixed up some bushes and moved some flowers around. They've been bothering me for about a month and so happy I don't have to be annoyed by it anymore. Yay! Onto the next project! *nod emote*


----------



## Konoe

I reset my town today! Got the map and some villagers I wanted, paid off the down payment and made enough bells to pay off the rest of the loan tomorrow! 

I also completed Isabelle's tasks and got the watering can from her, so I'm all ready to start getting the approval rating, which is really tedious for me aha it takes forever...I'm determined though!


----------



## visibleghost

sooo i invited scoot to move in from the campsite yesterday so i played a day and then tt:ed forward to plot reset him!! and i got him in a good spot on the second try, so i'm keepign him there ^^

also got a pwp suggestion from monty (only missing 4 pwp suggestions from villagers now),  did the usual town stuff, did a bit of landcaping and hung out with my villagers!!


----------



## ellarella

my money rock gave me ore on a day where ore was premium at re-tail, so now i'm rich


----------



## Cass123

I got the last fairy tale pwp suggested by Midge who's moving tomorrow and fully funded one. Just waiting on a cranky to suggest the last bridge so I can build a 3rd fairy tale bridge. I also decided which fruit trees I want to grow and chopped down the others. I'll just keep one each of those fruit trees. I'll finish making an orchard after I have all of my permanent villagers.


----------



## Jacob

yo i literally lost the first villager i had when i started up the game July 15th, 2013 so there goes that

idk how to feel at least my path doesnt look like **** tho


----------



## Jikyul

Ive laid out more of my path templates c:


----------



## SoraDeathEater

i got Nate to move out of my town! Which allowed me to bring in Chief n.n still thinking about what (dark) anime would suites him best.


----------



## Cloudandshade

I finally, finally found my first silver axe today! I've been so unlucky while looking for one - I estimate I must have spent about 350,000 bells on island hopping over the last month or so! I know I could've easily traded for one, but it became a bit of a personal vendetta towards the end, haha. I was so happy to finally find one that I bought five! Time to organise my tree stumps!


----------



## Cass123

I went to the ceremony for my fairy tale clock and replanted 2 perfect peach trees. Midge is also leaving today


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

One of my best mates adopted Whitney so it's great to know she is going to a good home


----------



## Last_bus_home

I traded some flowers between my towns, and got Ren?e some signatures for her Town defence team petition at the same time, I planted more bushes and later went diving to try to force a PWP request. I ended the day visiting SailorCrossing's town Milk to adopt Fuchsia, who I'm really excited to see in my town and find out if she fits in. All in all a very good day!


----------



## Aarca

I created a new character that will hold my paths and extra items, visited someone else's town to get their hair done (I don't like the default hair) and bought a few Gracie items. Also got a painting in the mail to add to my museum! A lot of hybrids I wanted started growing, too.


----------



## Grin

Today, nothing yet because it's 6:38 am  Yesterday I finally got Lobo to suggest the wooden bridge public works project to me, and I started demolishing one of my bridges to replace it with the wooden one  So that's something. I want to eventually get all the 'cranky' PWP's from him.


----------



## FoxFeathers

Skye put her house plot down today in the middle of my bamboo forest (I'm unable to plot reset due to me having 4 player characters). So I tore out the entire forest and all the shoot-blocking tiles and laid a path to her house, planted the bamboo back and laid all the shoot-blocking tiles again. Then I spent the rest of the day gathering furniture to give to her to make her house look nice. Been a busy but nice day. <3


----------



## Cass123

In Umbrey I moved some hybrids to protect them from getting smashed by a dreamie's plot tomorrow and I failed to get the bronze fishing trophy. I will be trading with my husband for the silver one I got though. 
In Roots I cycled out several villagers to get 3 villagers out (one for Umbrey, one for my husband and one for a friend). After I get my remaining 3 dreamies out I will probably turn Roots into a cycle town for all of you on tbt.


----------



## Blueskyy

Adopted Kody to my cub town


----------



## Trip

Today I finished my path for my new town and obtained 2 dreamies. c:


----------



## Jikyul

Today I planted a bunch of trees, Got the picnic blanket PWP from Muffy and started to like my town!


----------



## Becca617

I collected 210 medals from the Elite Scavenger Hunt (for the badge), I got over 100 fish for the badge, talked to villagers, watered my hybrids I'm breeding, won the fishing tourney, and stopped Bam from moving.


----------



## JackoCFC

Said goodbye to Zucker. Did some landscaping and checked the fishing tournaments results.... I lost  But static came in top 3 so its all good


----------



## visibleghost

landscaping, mostly.


----------



## Delphine

I changed my mayor's outfit (which is a big deal), got rid of a villager, and started landscaping a tiny bit ~


----------



## stitchmaker

Yeah my Guest town is in June.  Played at 430am and caught the first arowana and dorado of the season.


----------



## fallensnow

I mainly did some landscaping - and lost a favourite villager by TT    - RIP to that empty spot in my town.
I also went fishing with Chevre and Deirdre - but that was about it!


----------



## Laurelinde

I finally paid off my last house expansion, so I'm pleased about that! But then I tried to place the Stonehenge PWP and I put it a square further back than I thought I was (I wanted it a space back from the path so I could have flowers around it, but it was right up against the path). So I had to cancel it and I'll have to restart tomorrow. :/ At least the roses I lost weren't hybrids.


----------



## CJODell62

Today in Granada, I think I got Moe to move in from the campsite. As long as no other villagers decide to place a plot tomorrow or the next day. If Moe moves in, I'll be back up to 10 villagers (among which are 3 normals and 2 lazies)


----------



## Jikyul

Today in my town I 
- Got club LOL
- Got Marina (7 out of 9 Dreamies)

This isnt in my town, but I have an instagram for acnl, and i actually helped someone get their dreamie from tbt c:


----------



## Kanade Kitty

merengue moved in, started putting some paths down... lots of paths... and finished paying for the tower pwp!


----------



## visibleghost

late last night i moved around a ton of flowers. i have sOOOO many black hybrids, so i figured i should stop trying to breed them. I moved my black hybrids to make more space to breed other hybrids ^^


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I did my regular dailies of hitting the rock/watering and I went to visit Shrunk with Tony and Fantasia. I also managed to catalog some items, which is great since I was missing some of the things I wanted to use in home decor. I picked all my perfect peaches and planted some more trees around town. I also started actively working on the last part of my "Hotel" in Tony's house. Once I finish the spa room (which I finally have a clear idea for as well as the necessary materials), I can finally move on to another project. It's been super fun to work on, but I've got new ideas. I found a blue rose today while trying to breed black roses (go figure). All in all, it was a beautiful day and none of my favorite characters moved.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

I shook a tree and found a game piece (like a draughts counter).  I'd never seen one before but I didn't really want it so I mailed it to Rodney as a gift.


----------



## Cass123

Yesterday Sydney moved in and I funded a garbage can that Melba suggested. Yes I know it can impact your perfect town score, but I'm not all that worried about it. It's 5am right now and I'm super busy today so I don't know if I'll get to play.


----------



## CJODell62

Moe moved into Granada today. This means I now have 3 normals and 2 lazies.


----------



## Mellyjan3

I started a new town today, and a cycling thread so that's cool. 
I forgot how much effort the beginning of the game takes so I've been planting flowers trying to get my town rating up 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Buck is also moving in, which is so annoying tbh because he moved in when i started my original town and took legit two years to finally gtfo. Ugh.


----------



## pastelbricks

Got 3 of ma dreamies, donated things to ma museum, got rid of the 'advise for living here', completed my dream suite, and got some hybrids!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I managed to get the silver net 
Got the shopping badge & a new "distress" emotion from DR Shrunk 
and trying to get my clothing all sorted in time for if and when gracies fashion checks come in!


----------



## visibleghost

just the normal stuff ^^ got a pwp suggestion that i probably won't build, the solar panels heh


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: regular dailies and organization mostly. Been working on putting the finishing touches on some rooms and I (finally!) completed my sauna room. I'm gonna sleep on the design to make sure I like how it's laid out. After I finish the sauna, I move on to the basement, which should be a simple enough project. Redd was in town today so I bought a Valiant statue from him. My perfect peaches finally grew back so I plucked all of them to replenish my stock.


----------



## Cass123

I added 3 art pieces to my museum via trades and traded some items for my catalog for hybrid roses. I also earned the bronze weeding badge and earned a pretty penny for a full inventory of perfect fruits.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was out of town for a few days so I hadn't played for a while but I left all my towns with a moving villager that was told to stay so I wouldn't lose anybody else while I was gone,but...I went in as a New Save File anyways,just to be safe and apparently Colton had moved out despite my careful planning.Fortunately,I knew the last day I played in his town and set the 3DS's clock back to that day and good ol' Colton had returned.I think I asked him to stay when he pinged but for some reason didn't save and quit.


----------



## stitchmaker

Nunnafinga said:


> I was out of town for a few days so I hadn't played for a while but I left all my towns with a moving villager that was told to stay so I wouldn't lose anybody else while I was gone,but...I went in as a New Save File anyways,just to be safe and apparently Colton had moved out despite my careful planning.Fortunately,I knew the last day I played in his town and set the 3DS's clock back to that day and good ol' Colton had returned.I think I asked him to stay when he pinged but for some reason didn't save and quit.



Colton moving is scary.  My game didn't save one day after catch the oar fish and donating to the museum.
Now if I get a mover I go to the train station and ask to visit another town.  Cancel the trip.  The games progress gets saved.
Also drop a ore on the ground in front of another players house.  Start the game using the other player to see if the ore is still there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found the flip flops after 3 to 4 months of island hopping and 2 towns.  The guest town is in June and found them on my own island.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

I finally start my new town and actually got a good map that I'm happy with! I already got a dreamie 
in my original 5 and brought another one from a kind user today, I will be plot resetting her tomorrow! 

This is the first time I have ever had a male mayor and it feels strange but my mayor
is a boy that acts very girly and likes wearing dresses so it's ok C: got a few annoying
rocks and I don't have many ponds which is sad D:


----------



## Xylia

Did a lot of trading today. I'm satisfied that I got some of my wishlist items!
Trying to finish my kitchen home theme.
Also traded turnips


----------



## Cass123

I finally have all of the orderable furniture series cataloged. I also had to demolish a project that I killed 2 perfect fruit trees for because it was too close to where I wanted another project. I'll probably just abandon my plan for that area since there are loads of perfect fruit trees there. I wanted a Zen only area but I already have a bamboo area around a pond. This will free up space for more pwp when they are requested. I'm having a hard time getting the last peppy pwp and there is no peppy in my dreamies list so I have to hang on to this one for now for that dang metal bench.


----------



## Byebi

over 50% of pathing done!!! *7*


----------



## Hazel

16/4/16 - Restarted, built my house, did all of Isabelle's advice, wrote letters to the villagers, laid down a rough path.

17/4/16 - Got my development permit to 100%, designed my town flag, designed clothes to replace the ones in Ables, moved all the flowers to the beach and organised them.


----------



## AccfSally

Bought a bunch a turnips to play stalk market again. I swear this thing is a addicting....
Also made sure I put on one of those hats you get from Katrina, don't want any bad luck ;--;


----------



## Qwerty111

Katt suggested a Log Bench out of the blue so I love her now ; w ;


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

Bob was in my campsite and Cyrus II beat him at rock, paper, scissors, so he agreed to move in


----------



## stitchmaker

Three months of waiting Peggy finally said she wanted to move.  She tried to back out but I left the game without saving.  TTed to the day she was in boxes so my spare town could have 10 villagers.  She going to a town that just grows weeds.

Will be taking my time to find a replacement.  The 3DS will not street pass or visit another player town for awhile.


----------



## jozial

Molly gave me the fairytale bench pwp


----------



## Cass123

Today it rained in my town for the first time in April so I found a snail for my museum. I also bought some medicine for Lyman and did a couple villager requests. Still having trouble getting the last few pwp suggested and none of the villagers I want out are asking to move.


----------



## fallensnow

I *FINALLY *got the request to open up Katrina's shop! Eek, other than that, my day has just started - let's make this a good one


----------



## kazaf

still doing the rounds for pwp's, my villagers are stingy with their requests!!

this is a tiring process  

other than that, just helping around town with the villagers (hide & seek, deliveries etc).


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

My first pink lily grew!  It was by the lilies outside End's house and it looks gorgeous


----------



## windloft

i got the golden watering can... even though i already have a spare. i guess i'll keep it just in case!

also genji settled in. he's so cute ... he doesn't look much of a jock to me though.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Cut down and replanted a whole bunch of trees! Remodeling my town currently ^_^


----------



## AkaneDeath

Let's see. I did a lot today because I was cycling so...

Today I donated more bugs to the museum, got the bronze balloon badge, grew some pink roses as well as some other hybrids that I plan on giving away, moved in Willow, Bob, and Stitches but I'm currently trying to move Stitches out for somebody. Had Merengue ping me twice so I finally let her go so I could keep Bob despite the fact that I really love her and her house placement. I passed another Gracie's fashion check, caught a dorado(?), and had three villagers visit the campsite;
Flurry, Beau, and Sprinkle. All are cute but my town is full.


----------



## Trip

I did a bunch of landscaping and stopped Francine from moving.


----------



## dudeabides

I just tried to help out my new villagers and moved flowers around.


----------



## serena186

My town activities today were minimal: I hit the rock, visited all the shops for new things, went to the island looking for Cabana furniture and Checked out what the museum had to sell today. Decor and other fun things will have to wait.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Nice and chilled today.
Got the silver watering can from Leaf, and the Mistaken Joke from Dr Shrunk.

then just the usual stuff. Right now its pouring with rain, thundering and lighting. <3


----------



## chibibunnyx

Perfect Town streak ^_^


----------



## Cass123

I gave Lyman medicine, got the last peppy pwp requested, and found 4 new black roses. I also confirmed that Blaire is still moving.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

upgraded my house, added a small bedroom to the left side.


----------



## stitchmaker

Started a town Called Weeds to work on the weeding badges and all the players are in tents.  Dropped by my guest town to pick up some island items and was able to get on the boat.  Went there and caught all the only island fish with the mayor.  Also did a few tours.

Wished I knew that you didn't need the island unlocked to get the only island fish.  I would have had the golden fishing rod sooner.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil

I bought my Mayor a Cake dress from Gracie and she gave me a free mannequin.  Was going to gift it to my mate but you can't gift mannequins.  Poop!

I traded for some gold roses and I've planted them around Coco's house.  Just as I planted the last one, Ruby wandered up and watered it.  What a little cutie!


----------



## trickyfox

A villager that's moving out gave me for free a 'throne' which is worth 800,000
_Stop trying to buy me T_T I'll never change my mind_


----------



## moonrisekingdom

put in a flower arch and expanded the right side of my mayor's house. trying to decide which style room i should do since i'm keeping it small like the left bedroom.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I arranged the roses along my paths, moved out Stitches, upgraded my house, and finally got the T&T Emporium which was pretty awesome. I also caught my first tarantula and added that dude to the museum. It was a pretty good day over in Pink Tea.


----------



## kazaf

I started to rearranging my tulips field, a bit tiresome.  And just the normal tasks with villagers to keep them happy  ^^


----------



## MochiMo

I accomplished a lot! So happy with what I did today! Paid off my house... completed my Dream Suite donations... got Club Tortimer... Club LOL finally opened... got a few new public work projects suggested... finished the paths around my house & I got a lot of new fruit trees! (Now I just need cherries, peaches and persimmons!)... let's see... that's about it for today...!!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I finished turning my basement in Hotel Tony (I have officially named it. lol) into a employee lounge/kitchen. Tomorrow I tear it all down (after I take some photos) to make this hotel into an actual hotel. I have some ideas for bedrooms and I can't wait to get started on it. Once that's finished, i can call this house DONE and move on to something less time consuming. lol

I got cool globes from Isabelle from Nature day. Not sure what to do with them all. I also got a new Badge from Phineas for getting a lot of medals at the island. That's about it.


----------



## sylviabee

Got a new PWP (illuminated clock) and a lot of hybrids grew last night.


----------



## stitchmaker

Spent the night listening to K.K. Slider to get bronze/silver.  While Sally listened to music in one town my other town harvested perfect oranges.  The music made it fun.
Caught a saddled birchir in my guest town.  Mayor won the 1st bug off of the season.


----------



## chibibunnyx

got beau and diana <3


----------



## Miii

I just moved Ankha out, and Marshal in ^~^ I'm changing up a few things, landscaping-wise, and I'm still working towards getting that gold letter writing badge. It's taking forever.


----------



## Cass123

Adopted Drago into my cycle town today. Now when unwanted villagers leave my main town I can just cycle until a dreamie is in boxes. I also changed up some of the furniture in my mayor's house.


----------



## Cascade

finished my fish encyclopedia  now time for bugs.


----------



## Cass123

I got the gold refurbishing badge, moved my hybrids to one coast only, replanted palm trees onto the other coast, adopted Ozzie from my cycling town, and the last bridge was suggested. Tomorrow I can demolish the temporary pwp and build a 3rd bridge the day after.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Currently in the process of visiting other people's towns to get the travel badge...

Today I grew some pink roses, upgraded my house, changed my outfit, and got the boat to go to the island.


----------



## stitchmaker

Sally completed her gold fish amount badge.
New player just needs one more fish to complete the fishing collection.


----------



## Jordon

I was time traveling, I paid off my loan and paid off the PWP!


----------



## Trip

Took care of all the random flowers on my beach and put them in orders around my town.


----------



## Invisible again

Well, I got Marina in the campsite to agree to move in and planted some white azalea bushes along my paths. c:


----------



## Lucie

Started a new town named Snowdeep  Very excited to decorate and I really love my town layout!


----------



## sineadparade

I got access to the island in Wildwood, so it's time to start raking in the bells!


----------



## sylviabee

Pulled up all of my fruit trees and planted cedars. I am going for a forest theme now and can't wait to get it looking good!


----------



## Kanade Kitty

built the cafe and got perfect town status *__*


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

The Museum Shop just opened up and I managed to get my hands on a Silver Shovel - not only that but I got gems out of the money rock on my first day of using it. I also bought out two of the museum rental rooms and I am using one to display Nintendo items and the other one to display balloon items. On top of that, I got to dig up some gyroids.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I adopted 3 dreamies today, Yay!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Ive been a bit lacks in my game lately, i still check and talk to them every day to make sure they wont leave. xD

but today i had a bit of time this morning so i was able to send my villagers letters, talk to them all, buy stuff from nooks, garden, and Able Sisters shops. I had a ton of fossils for blathers to look at and i waters all my hybrid plants.

I have time tonight so i think im going to go to the Island. 

I also paid for a Scarecrow Pwp.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

celebrated the completion of the flower clock PWP, talked to all my villagers to make sure i know what they want for Toy Day tomorrow(i'm back in December of last year in my town and playing catch up)


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

I bought a silver net from the museum shop and now I just need to wait for a silver fishing pole to be put up for sale. I also farmed a good one million bells off of the island before Re-Tail closed for the night. Finally, I started a new PWP for the Dream Suite that I don't plan on completing until Club LOL opens (three days waiting for it so far, should open up soon hopefully).


----------



## moonrisekingdom

so far i got a golden axe from leif and it's toy day in my town so later tonight i'll be handing out gifts


----------



## Cass123

I got the Katrina PWP today and funded it! Now I'll have all the shops!


----------



## Jordon

Kody moved in today and my basement got extended


----------



## P. Star

I finally got Zucker to move out, and I adopted Octavian to replace him.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Got the Pwp's on weeding day.


----------



## sodappend

I opened my town for the first time since the end of 2014... and pulled some weeds. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## BlackCatCrossing

I rarely ever get anything done in AC:NL except catching some bugs every once and a while. I just enjoy talking to the differnt villagers and doing the normal activities like fishing or finding fosils. It's why I love the game/


----------



## OviRy8

This would be what my ELA teacher would ask if she taught an Animal Crossing class. Every day at the end of class she asks "What did you learn or accomplish today?"

In seriousness, I got more PWPs from Leif. That's about it...


----------



## Cascade

i got Puddles from random void.. Really


----------



## Cass123

Katrina opened her shop and Leif suggested topiary projects. Not really anything exciting.


----------



## stitchmaker

Visiting player and host caught the Gar 10 minutes apart.  The boy player dropped by my guest town and caught all the only island fish in 20 minutes.  Took a tour in between to make sure the fish saved.  Played the elite scavenger hunt using only one player and they both got 16 medals.  The boy bought the Captain Hat.


----------



## Invisible again

I adjusted my paths to look better. Now, if only today wasn't weeding day, I could've started work on my second metal bench PWP and have bought some much-needed bushes.


----------



## sineadparade

Spookle got the topiary PWPs and one of my dreamies, Diana, moved into Wildwood!


----------



## BlackCatCrossing

Congrats on getting your dreamie. I'm getting Julian into my town tommorow, so I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: This is my first full year in ACNL, so I got to experience Weeding Day for the first time. It was kind of exciting despite the fact I already have all the furniture. lol Since my town was perfect, I unlocked the topiaries but didn't get one of those infamous hybrid seed bags he sometimes gives out. I did however get two rose sofas and a cosmos fan which I will utilize nicely with a later theme. 

I experimented some more with Tony's Inn, but didn't like what I was doing, so I've now declared it officially finished. I also uploaded the pics in my album if anyone is curious.

I've started working on the mayor's house now and I've been playing with QR codes for portraits. Haven't found the perfect one yet, but I think I have some good ones to work with. I also started working on another room in that house. It's coming out rather nicely I think. 

Today was Scoot's last day in town. Though it was somewhat sad to see him go, I didn't mind much because I'm looking for an Ucchi character and need the room. We'll see if my tune changes when the new villager plots their house somewhere I don't want them to. -.-

Other than that, I did dailies, customized items, destroyed unwanted flowers, and zipped around like a mad person with all four of my characters. That's it.


----------



## BlackCatCrossing

Well, you definitely get a lot of stuff done. WHat's your town tune? I made mine the beginning of Gravity falls, but due to there being no sharps, and it being played higher or lower than it should be, the effect doesn't come off right.


----------



## serena186

BlackCatCrossing said:


> Well, you definitely get a lot of stuff done. WHat's your town tune? I made mine the beginning of Gravity falls, but due to there being no sharps, and it being played higher or lower than it should be, the effect doesn't come off right.



My town tune is pretty much the standard one they give you when you start your town. I just changed the last two bars in order to get a perfect town. I want a custom one but I'm not sure what sound I'm looking for yet.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

I originally planned on campsite resetting for one of my dreamies, but instead I ended up resetting for plot reservations for one of my dreamies. I ended up getting Butch at 60 plot resets (give or take) and he should be moving into my town pretty soon. I also got a plot reserve for Tangy at my 19th reset, but I was conflicted as to whether or not I wanted to let her go since I originally planned to get her in a second copy of the game whenever I got around to buying one.

 I ended up letting Tangy go after a tough decision, but I managed to get Butch so it was worth it in the end. Now I have four of my dreamies in my town; Agnes, Butch, Dotty and Papi. Just need to get Cherry, Gladys, Kid Cat, Punchy, Willow and Zucker now.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today it rained cats and dogs in my town. Most of my time was spent inside decorating the mayor's house. My catalog is now about 90% done and I can't wait to finish that final 10% I'm missing. As I stated yesterday, Scoot moved but he left me his picture in a letter before he left. Went to the Island but there was nothing there I needed. That's it.


----------



## bubblemilktea

I got one of my dreamies (Fang), and I expanded my house!


----------



## Buttonsy

I started saving up for bells to hopefully buy a dreamy with eventually, finished paying off my lighthouse, and bought two cute outfits.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

i gave punchy medicine


----------



## namiieco

I did villager plot reset for an hour for Rasher not to move in the middle of a path and finally made a flower breeding area and organised all my flowers into groups.


----------



## Solus

I made a room in my house nicer. It came out great. C:


----------



## stitchmaker

Adopted Bluebear from mayor-brooke on Friday.  Opened the game yesterday and Bluebear picked Peggy old spot but went one space over.  No plot setting since I have 4 players and very happy with the spot.   Blue/white roses have been placed around the house and the villagers are gossiping about the new house.


----------



## Rosiechan

Finally got enough bells for the TV screen can't wait to see it.


----------



## BlackCatCrossing

The day before Yesterday I said I got nothing done, But i got a dreamie after sayign that, pretty sure. Than yesterday I got three dreamies. Today I have my eyes on one more dreamie that I want. Though I am going to have to TT to get some unwanted villager to move out. Either prince, beardo or cobb. Or hopefully Canberra


----------



## Cascade

Adopted Peanut yesterday and now time for plot resetting for her.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was mostly interior decorating (like yesterday) and dailies. I got a few more items I needed for my catalog and organized my flowers. Zell plotted himself in my town today and as I feared, he plotted smack dab in the middle of a path. I could of sword I had planted a PWP close enough to where he ended up plotting to prevent that, but I was wrong. -.- That makes two villagers in unwanted places.  Had a bunch of unwanted regular flowers in my town so I gathered them together and enjoyed the pleasure of running through them. One flower fought for dear life though; took over 30 times to destroy it. That's about it.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

re-arranged my mayor's house since i purchased a fair amount of my wishlist items, katie was dropped off, and stopped shep from moving.


----------



## pixemi

I finally brought some items from my second town to the first!
And I picked up the 10th dreamie for my first town wow I am so excited!


----------



## Nio

Been hanging in the ocean most of the days (TT'ing since I'm still stuck in 2015) and getting lots of PWP requests!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

After 20+ hours of plot resetting Fauna finally moved into the right place...

I hate you so much you cute lil deer!


----------



## Wildroses

Tried to reorganise my flowers, but I dropped my 3DS and the card popped out, then I lost heart.

Also welcomed Tabby to town, as she had been streetpassed to me courtesy of some guy so imaginative he named his town after the real life town we live in. But I've heard so many complaints about her, she'd become a kind of pity dreamy and object of fascination prior to that streetpass, so I'm not even mad.


----------



## P. Star

After multiple days of plot resetting,  I finally got Octavian in the right spot. I can actually play again.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe

I moved in Marina, a dreamy of mine (with only 1 plot reset.. score!!) and put down labeled patterns of where I want my future dreamies to plot after debating over who i'm willing to move out. If all goes according to plan, I'll be suuuuper happy with my town and its future layout.


----------



## Pontius

Unless my new friend gave it to me without me knowing (and I doubt she did), I found a Jacob's Ladder this morning! And as far as I know they only appear with perfect town status! I couldn't go check to be sure yet cause I had to go do something but I can in an hour maybe. Woohoo!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I got a Golden Sling shot today and Gloria finally moved out!


----------



## Pontius

MayorBlueRose said:


> I got a Golden Sling shot today and Gloria finally moved out!



Gloria moved into my town recently ugh.


----------



## Kohaku-san

I finally got the Qr Code sewing machine so I'm laying down my paths right now ^o^


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Budster has landed.He plotted in Colton's old spot on the first try.Easy.


----------



## Sabr1na

I put some paths in my town.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I put some finishing touches on one of my ancient rooms and and was able to catalog some more items I needed. YAY! Went to the island but didn't see anything I wanted. Did my regular dailies, scowled at the three houses on my paths as I went about town, customized some things and checked the shops. That's about it!


----------



## bubblemilktea

Today, I just got more stuff in my town! I got the QR code, and the princess set. I'm (hopefully) starting my paths tomorrow.


----------



## acnlheart

I accomplished breeding more blue roses. (It's hard ;w; )


----------



## visibleghost

accidentally made gigi go into boxes because she didnt tell me she was leaving
clnsidering doing the 16 villager cycle or getting another species snooty OR getting jambette im so sad i do t want gigi to move ): ive had her in so many towns and i love her so much im going 2 actually die when she leaves


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today was a bit of decoration and cleanup. I have decided to start working on the mini dinosaur models now though I don't have any plans for them at the moment. I put the finishing touches on one of my ancient rooms and now I am moving on to another room though I don't plan to start it until I've cleared some space out first. I went to the island and found cabana armchairs on sale. I bought four of them which took forever to save up for. -.- Now the only pieces I am missing from the series is the vanity and the wall. After that, I can start customizing them all gold. 

Nook moved another villager onto one of my paths (what's the point of all those PWPs I planted again? -.-) It's war I tell you... I've started buying fortune cookies again in the pursuit of a full varia and link outfit. That's about it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got Dizzy to put his house exactly where I wanted it with less than an hour of plot resetting.He's always been a cooperative elephant.


----------



## Cascade

Finally i got Static's picture slso breeding some oranges hybrids.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I moved in Marina, plot resetted her into a good place, made my second human character, and downloaded some cute path qr codes. Hopefully soon I can start landscaping. ^^


----------



## RaineyWood

Today?
Not a whole lot. 
Ran my mapped out paths to hopefully progress my natural dirt path development.
They're starting to become paths but I'm still a long way off from having them done. 

I am going to go see if Phineas is still in town to get any badges.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Twiggy made her nest in my town today.My total number of bird villagers is now at 1.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town: I did my dailies and managed to get some more gyroids that I needed. I made my first fossil model (for the archelon) and put the rest of the fossils I found down on the beach for future models. Going to the island, I was able to buy the cabana vanity, and now all I need is the wallpaper. I also discovered that getting gold in the dragonfly challenge with Tortimer gives out 20 medals. It will officially be my go to from now on if it's available. Today Benedict surprised me by bringing up the sandbox PWP (YAASSSS!). Things have been overall slow since I put room design on hold, but things are getting done. That's it.


----------



## x3notat

Today I cleaned up an alt's house that had been overflowing with furniture and letters for about a year. This game needs more storage space...


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I did my dailies and found some of the ore I'd need for when I decide to customize later. I wrote letters to my villagers and gave them presents in each one. I organized the new hybrids that grew in town and checked the beach to make sure Gulliver didn't pop up. I went to the island and didn't see anything I didn't already have, so I earned some medals while I was there and did some fishing. When I came back from the island it was raining so I checked around for the infamous coelacanth but alas, there were no big shadows around. Wasn't able to make any models today as none of my fossils matched the others. Today's fortune cookies didn't yield any results either.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I did my regular dailies as usual and when I went to the island I found kitchen islands on sell. I was so happy that I did a medal grind so that I could buy several of them for trade. I have a bunch of sapphire ore that I've decided to use to customize an entire Blue series as well as a polka-dot series. Not sure what I will do with either yet, but I like the look of them when they are customized this way. The blue especially looks like it would make a good alternative for ice furniture in the ice series. That's it.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I laid down some path and watered my roses. I also had Katrina over as well as Saharah. One told me I should wear a dress to avoid bad luck and the other put up the classroom wallpaper and the classroom carpet which I proceeded to move upstairs instead as I liked the way they looked together but loved what I already had.


----------



## Cascade

campsite resetting on Dotty and sold some few hybrids today.


----------



## Trip

Did a small amount of landscaping.


----------



## namiieco

Nothing ;-;


----------



## dudeabides

I was trying to get new pwp ideas from villagers, but 9 out of 10 of my villagers have already suggested everything I can.  So I had to just get a ping from the 10th one who hasn't suggested a single one of those jock ideas.  So I had to avoid getting a ping from the others.  So I made a 'wall' of shovel holes that went around that villagers place and the ramp down to the beach where I waited.  It worked but I hope it isn't turning my mayor into Trump or something, walling out the unwanted villagers.


----------



## Cascade

Finally i found Dotty in my campsite today


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Brought turnips...spent over 300k...they ALL DIED 

I set the day to 12am not 12pm and didn't notice until my game
loaded up.. RIP ME


----------



## Requity

My town is only two days old, so I've been trying to make some headway on filling the museum.


----------



## Honeybun26

I've just completed my Picnic Basket PWP and, hopefully, I'll unlock the cafe.


----------



## Venoxious

Got rid of a fountain I didn't like today!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I did my usual dailies and bought from Leif the usual supply of saplings and starts. Today was mostly customization. The blue furniture sets looks heavenly customized with sapphire. I can't wait to start working on the polka dot set. Went to the island, but didn't find anything I needed. Was able to finally clear some locker space by selling things I didn't need. Made some money, organized my hybrids and ordered some clothing for refurbishing purposes. Refurbishing is turning out to be quite fun. It's an extra bonus to know it helps me get ever closer to the gold refurbishing badge. Well, that's all for today.


----------



## Trip

Did some more landscaping and caught a few new fish.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Heavy Sleeper (silver) badge for visiting 200 dream towns. I feel like I'm very close to the gold fishing and bug-catching badges, so hopefully I'll get those soon.


----------



## r00st3r3

Did all my usual stuff to upgrade my home, move flowers and water to make hybrids, took a bunch of screen shots for a creepypasta. The usual stuff. Made some creepy custom designs.


----------



## silicalia

I got all my dreamies except for one


----------



## Requity

I finally got an axe, so I can finally start making some orchards and doing some minor landscaping.



silicalia said:


> I got all my dreamies except for one


That's awesome!  Who's your last dreamie?


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i'm campsite re-setting rn since i let someone give molly a new loving home last night


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I did my usual dailies and found tons of ore in the rocks I hit. I'm gonna need a ton of gold ore for refurbishing so I was happy when I found 4 pieces. I organized my hybrids, dug up some fossils and visited the island, though I didn't need anything there. Today I finished refurbishing the polka dot series and started refurbishing a few more chairs for the blue series. Sahara came to town, so I invited her to my house with all four characters and managed to get a few wallpapers and carpets. GracieGrace is having its end of the month sale, so I bought some extra clothing. Found some more fossils I needed to make models; ended up making two more. Remodeled my town hall to its original form and changed my town flag to align with the theme I have in mind. I want to continue working on the upstairs of my mayor's house, but I don't have the room just yet, though I suppose I could make room.


----------



## louise23

Not much today was out but I went to the island and catch some new fish


----------



## stitchmaker

Bluebear invited me to her house for the first time and than asked me to sit with her on the zen bench.  Working on her friendship and happy that I got both.  Sitting on the bench with a villager is a nice way to end the game for the night.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Used my mule-gardener one last time for Sable, waiting for a chance to finally sort out my paths, got Mott to consider moving out on the 26th... All is well.


----------



## bubblemilktea

I got a perfect town status and started my town hall remodel! I also finished plot resetting Skye and she went into a pretty good spot which I'm pretty happy about.


----------



## Cascade

nothing much but i demolished my flower bed yesterday


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns

In my deer town, I buried my pitfall seed on the inaccessible island by doing the water walking glitch, finished the Dream Suite, got signatures for Club LOL, saw the inside of Zell's and Rosie's houses, caught a char and a catfish, got Opal to move out, and wondered why Nintendo added tripping to this game.

In my main town, I did absolutely nothing


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today I cleaned up a bit around town as well as ordered some more things for refurbishing. I got my gold badge for refurbishing with my mayor and my bronze badge with a side character. I managed to make 3 more dinosaur models today as well. Other than that I did dailies, went to the island, and planned out the layout for my "wizard house" idea. One room is already complete and the others were cleared out. I wish we had more storage space...

I found a pair of Varia pants in a fortune cookie. While walking around town I met my new villager Truffles as well.


----------



## gazea9r

I didn't do much. I just sold a ton of perfect peaches to Reese who had them on premium lol. 864k per pocketful! I sold perfect peaches instead of getring some sleep before my second job xD


----------



## dornessiti

I finished planting white and purple flowers in one of the corners of my town!!
this has probably been one of the most tedious tasks I've ever had to get done. I'm sooo picky with flowers in my town, and I almost never find white and purple violets, ogohsogseghs. guess I can't complain, at least they aren't super intense hybrids


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Today was extremely productive!
I planted down some cedars. I also planted some flowers, a few mushrooms. I started on my little Apple and peach farm, I lay down some paths with my mule, moved out Victoria and Mott... yep. Today was amazing.


----------



## Invisible again

Successfully completed my first plot reset for a random villager, and now have Prince moving in tomorrow. ^^

Other than that... nope.


----------



## Story

I finished my spa area so now there is only three rooms left then my town will be done. Easier said then done though as the other three rooms aren't planned out at all. I have basic ideas though, restaurant, cafe/bakery, and a shop very basic things really.
I'm also slowly finishing my beach, hoping to spawn out all the earth eggs I need to finish it.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

found a spot and paid for the illuminated arch PWP and got rosie's pic


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: The shirts I ordered arrived in the mail today so I started customizing the table and bed to my refurbished blue series. I've found after some experimentation that it looks quite lovely when you use the amethyst, snow, and dreamy shirts/tees for the cloth. For my "Wizard Bedroom" I went with amethyst. After a few more finishing touches, I can start work on the "Whimsical Kitchen" which I have a pretty good idea for. I actually can't wait to start.

Other than that I went to the island. Didn't see anything I needed so I did my dailies and straightened up things around town. I completed another fossil model for my collection. I managed to get some more gyroids for my collection as well as a silver bug trophy so I am literally only 3 gyroids away from having a 100% catalog. So close...


----------



## Chicha

For today, I accomplished:

In BWAgency: I planted several tree saplings throughout town and finished replacing my face standees into much better suited places. I also had my regular trees finish growing so I made them into stumps. I'll try to get the illuminated clock from Tangy and hopefully have more luck with it. I have 4 remaining PWPs I can put up so the illuminated clock is definitely one of them. That'll replace the temporary fountain. I might construct a mini park or put up the video screen near the battle arena but idk yet. (I tend to do most pwps when most of my villagers are asleep so I don't have to worry about my villagers changing catchphrases.)

In Palacio: I moved a few flowers to match Flora's house and got Melba's original catchphrase back. PWP unlocking hasn't been easy unfortunately. Because I haven't been playing as much, I lost a bit of my tan. I really wish skin color wasn't such a pain. :/


----------



## Jordon

Today Diana moved in!


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

GRACIE FINALLY  CAME! and my catagory was the most obsolete one;ornate. Luckily im a giant hoarder and scraped up a ok outfit,PASSED! Currently selling stuff and cleaning up... yaaayyyy (sarcasm)


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today as well as yesterday has been ALOT of ordering from my catalog. The things I need for my fantasy dining room and whimsical kitchen are slowly trickling in and I'm getting excited. Even though I planned to start on the kitchen first, I'm feeling more excited about starting on the dining room. If it all works out as I envision it, it's gonna be great. Still slowly customizing a cabin furniture set. I was going to use it for a project but it just doesn't fit. 

Other than that I did my usual dailies of hitting the rock, cleaning up around town and organizing flowers. Went to the island but there was nothing I needed there. That's about it.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I donated the fine painting I bought from Crazy Redd and completed my museum.


----------



## Zauzage

I finally got Katrina's Fortune Teller Shop built! ^_^ Now I can have better luck!


----------



## kenna

Plot resetting some villagers and doing a bit of landscaping! I normally wait til I have all 10 villagers to start landscaping, but I'm trying something new! Love landscaping, it's so fun.


----------



## stitchmaker

Finally got a rumor mover on the 8th day.  It was Blanche and she wouldn't leave O'Hare birthday party after save/quit a lot.
Sent an extra player in and she was outside. Stopped the mover.  O'Hare loved the Gracie Tank that the mayor gave him.

Extra player dropped by my main town to request some songs.  While they listened I colored and it helped.


----------



## louise23

Went to the island to catch some fish


----------



## visibleghost

i finally opened up two of my towns after not having played for almost 3 weeks lmao......... plot reset one villager for each town !!! got jambette into the perfeecctttt spot after only two resets which made me a bit more happy about having to get her since i accidentally lost gigi last time i played.......,


----------



## Cascade

sold 100 Turnips for 218 from Reese.


----------



## StikkyEbi

I managed to build a campsite


----------



## moonrisekingdom

received marshal's pic


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

Received merengue Finished Paving Finished the dream suite Started another PWP


----------



## Jordon

Purrl moved in today!


----------



## Backalleybard

Today was a good day in Venice. Caught up on my mail, Did a beetle run, donated a ton of bugs to the museum, And caught up on my town after being away for about a month.


----------



## HungryForCereal

In my main town, didn't do much today lol. Just mostly ran typical errands for villagers. :3
Finished clearing out my side room to prepare to make it into a bathroom.

In my second town, I did a bit. Finished planting all the fruit trees so I have all fruit now.
Also finished placement of coconut/banana palms on my beaches. Placed hybrids alongside
the beach to start growing some as well. Finished gathering all the crazy flowers that have spawned
from TTing and Beautiful Ordinance and put them all in one area until I'm really to use them. :3
Did errands for the villagers and started a PWP to build a second bridge.

Bam just asked me to replace the birthday gift I got him. It hasn't even been a week, and it was an ideal gift for him. I'm also starting to collect money for the Gracie sales, I quite like some of the clothes.

I've had two elephants in the campsite in as many days, and I don't see why people don't like the designs. They're exactly what I'd expect an AC elephant to look like.


----------



## LunarMako

I caught a new fish! It's the first two fish I've caught in a long time.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I got the final upgrade to the nook store, laid down more paths, grew some hybrids, and moved out Poncho the jock cub. It was a good day.


----------



## Halloqueen

I was resetting for a good map for my final town yesterday and was tempted by a town that didn't have an especially great map, but had a few other criteria I wanted. It had three of the villagers I wanted (Mott, Rasher, Tiffany) and two that I wouldn't mind having around for a while until they moved out (Aurora, Simon). It had apples as the native fruit too, which is the fruit I'm kinda hoping for. 

Unfortunately, it had a few bad aspects as well. The train station had the ugly brown roof, there were a ton of rocks spread around the northern section of the town, there were one too many ponds, and a couple villager houses were too close to a bridge and Re-Tail. The worst part was that the northern section of the town had a lot of land area, while the southern part was thin, though it was pretty long to make up for it.

Anyway, I decided to take this town because I really don't want to spend TBT on villagers and figured I'd live with the things I didn't like. I caught a bunch of bugs and fish, donated some to the museum, and paid off the initial 10,000 bells for the house. As I was plot resetting to try to get a nice place for one of the new villagers, I noticed that they all wanted to pop up in three pretty specific areas instead of anywhere near where I was hoping.

So, with some reluctance, I deleted that town and am back to trying to find a decent map. Part of the idea of this final town is to actually make it look good by using patterns, so it's for the best. It's nonetheless kind of disappointing to pass up those three villagers I want, but here's to hoping that it will be worth the effort in the end.


----------



## Cudon

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I was resetting for a good map for my final town yesterday and was tempted by a town that didn't have an especially great map, but had a few other criteria I wanted. It had three of the villagers I wanted (Mott, Rasher, Tiffany) and two that I wouldn't mind having around for a while until they moved out (Aurora, Simon). It had apples as the native fruit too, which is the fruit I'm kinda hoping for.
> 
> Unfortunately, it had a few bad aspects as well. The train station had the ugly brown roof, there were a ton of rocks spread around the northern section of the town, there were one too many ponds, and a couple villager houses were too close to a bridge and Re-Tail. The worst part was that the northern section of the town had a lot of land area, while the southern part was thin, though it was pretty long to make up for it.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to take this town because I really don't want to spend TBT on villagers and figured I'd live with the things I didn't like. I caught a bunch of bugs and fish, donated some to the museum, and paid off the initial 10,000 bells for the house. As I was plot resetting to try to get a nice place for one of the new villagers, I noticed that they all wanted to pop up in three pretty specific areas instead of anywhere near where I was hoping.
> 
> So, with some reluctance, I deleted that town and am back to trying to find a decent map. Part of the idea of this final town is to actually make it look good by using patterns, so it's for the best. It's nonetheless kind of disappointing to pass up those three villagers I want, but here's to hoping that it will be worth the effort in the end.


Yeah villagers when moving in often try to move into these same areas. I think you can prevent it by going back to the day before they move in and by changing smth. Like I'd fill my whole town with patterns to control stone spawns and such and if I was getting bad plot spots I'd just go back and edit one part of town to have less/more paths and pwps to change the move ins.

Either way I've been slowly starting to get more interested in AC again and today I'm gonna plan and plant some bushes around Neovis inhabitant area.


----------



## Corrie

Angus finally moved out and I got Lolly! C:


----------



## Rabirin

Today, I planted some bushes and caught some fish. With the money I earned from fishing, I donated some bells to the town hall renovation which i'm currently working on, still got a long way to go but hopefully the town will soon have a renovated town hall!


----------



## Laurelinde

Caught some of the new June fish and bugs, and managed to snag two more artworks for the museum from Redd. I'm also pleased because I did a delivery quest for Phil to Grizzly, and got a peach as a reward - the only town fruit I was missing! So now I've got trees of all the fruits except persimmon, which I'll get when my TIY upgrades. Thanks Grizzly!


----------



## Javocado

i didn't chuck my 3DS at the wall at the sight of truffles


----------



## 727

i can't  believe on my first try i caught a tarantula (i had recently restarted my town with the help of FancyThat) it was the most stressful moment well that is until it's time to catch the scorpion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i want to try an catch another be cause if i can plus catch an extra scorpion when the time comes they'll be perfect decorations for my creepy room on halloween,wish me luck.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I passed all of gracies fashion checks!! yay! so happy! 

then just did the usual stuff around town!


----------



## 727

well i got attacked by the flowers by a tarantula but then i ended up catching 2 more for my creepy room. but i do have a question if anyone can help me i was wondering is there a good time to catch a centipede? i mean i know you have to go around between 4pm -11 pm hitting rocks but so far nothing.


----------



## Reineke

I added a pwp to Bob's playground and moved a villager out to a loving home.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: Today as well as the last few days have been decoration and customization. My wizard house is so far coming along nicely. The wizard bedroom is finished and the whimsical kitchen is just about finished as well. I've been working on both the kitchen and the dining room at the same time and so far they are looking great. I'm struggling with a concept though and haven't exactly found the right look for one part in the dining room. I started work on the spell room/ogre bedroom and so far so good.

Did my regular dailies today: organizing hybrids, gathering fossils (no new models today), ordering from the catalog, and hitting the rock. Also received in the mail all my orders from Redd as well as a gift from Gulliver. I finished customizing a full cabin set, but now I don't know what to do with it. lol One of my residents named Flurry decided to move today. She was sweet, but she planted her house right in the middle of one of my paths (despite the PWPs) so I'm a bit happy to see her go. Unfortunately, that leaves my villager total at 8 which means 2 more villagers (hopefully at least one Ucchi) can plant their houses in unsavory places (Lord, not the hybrids...). That's all.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I decorated my mayors house a bit, caught a pearl oyster for Marina to remind her of the beach, added to the museum, and grew more hybrids. Not too much today but it's a step.


----------



## Byebi

iiiii planted the blue roses/violets that i've been making breed like bunnies on the beach into the main parts of my townn+threw out the ugly white pansies/violets that were ruining my color scheme

I need to hurry and get all my dreamies i feel like i'm stuck bc i dont want to do landscaping until they've moved in incase they destroy anything since i dont have patience with lot resetting


----------



## 727

finally caught the gar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

finally caught the gar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/what is happening with my post sometimes?


----------



## Cascade

I demolished my Illuminated Arch and replace with flower arch.


----------



## debinoresu

i made my first dress pattern! im starting a gore set of clothes for myself.

i got some chores done, paid off house loans, and built a sign on top of that.


----------



## Svive

I plot reset for lily, got her in just the right spot! I sold my apples, ran my dirt paths down a little more.
Completed some of my catalogue and finally got down the furniture for my mayors bedroom.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

were all working on our chucking. I didnt scream(as loud) when i had to get a sig from....
tabby


----------



## namiieco

Forgetting to plot reset Marshal.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Today was a great day! I finally got a catfish and saddled bichir, bought a piece of furniture I'd been wanting, sold a bunch of hybrids, got an item from Pascal, and I even got to see Moose and Bree sitting on a bench together! That was cute x3

Edit: And now I have a tiger prawn too!


----------



## Fhillup

I haven't done anything in my town. Infact, I don't have a town. I've been trying to find a good town map all day.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night it finally happened.  The main town mayor received her gold streetpass badge and finished her collection.
2nd player added her house to the showcase.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

I'm currently pathingmy little fence area bye the train tunnel on the left side while waitin for someone to notice my gates are open


----------



## lunachii

Chief moved in! ;v;


----------



## Cascade

Bought Sweet set from Gracie today and donate some few arts.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today I left my ACNL with high hopes of landscaping, ran into Katie, and now I'm stuck in my train station unable to do anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lunachii said:


> Chief moved in! ;v;



Chief is a cutie~


----------



## Muzuiro-chan

I got the minimalist tables in the mail and put the ingredients from thanksgiving(milk sugar and vinager is all i got xP)and put em around my kitchen island i also put a veggie basket there and so far my kitchen room looks great i just gotta get some other elements in that room so it looks iven better ^ -^


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Flibert mvoed and sent me a letter with his picture in!
(i got his picture from april's fools day, but that was a nice suprize)

then just sorted out all my flowers and just did the usual stuff!


----------



## Cudon

I worked on my paths in Neovi a bit. Still far from finished with them and have yet to pick the 30 qrs ill be using in that town, but I'm getting closer to deciding on the 2 main paths I'll be using.


----------



## zebragirlx

CharityDiary said:


> Yep, Beautiful Town is like putting the game on Easy Mode.
> 
> I miss it =(


I have a broken poll if any one wants it for money just give me it and my friend tag is 5300-5589-6658


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Tutu decided to place her house right by my cafe! 
Im a bit annoyed as i didnt expect a random move in and shell be 10 so shell take forever to move out!
Plus shes ugly. and places away from everyone else. grrr.

but done everything else as usual


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

I did a load of landscaping and finally found the path I love after trying out 56578678 different paths!


----------



## Cascade

Bunnie is moving to my town finally


----------



## MorningStar

Julian's moving in next to the Roost, and Chrissy's moving out. I also built a hammock between two trees by the river, so that's a cute new spot.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night I TTed in my Weeding Town to grow weeds, buy clothing for mannequins and bought out the store to get Gracie to appear.  Gracie appeared and did the 4 checks on the same day.  Used the 559am method and left the date the same.
Today I'll be TTing for more Weeds and to get the store unlocked.

All my real towns will have a town to drop by to shop for Gracie items in different season and work on their K.K. Slider badges.
It's my 3rd year anniversary for ACNL today.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I got the silver slingshot today so now I have all the silver tools. I missed Scoot's birthday yesterday so I sent him a letter with the present I was meaning to gift to him. He also came over to see my house today. Oh! I also gifted Francine a polka-dot closet customized with blue ore. Also, a couple more hybrids grew today.


----------



## zoetrope

I finally got the gold dreaming badge.  I don't think I'm going to be visiting Luna for a long, long time.


----------



## lunachii

Finally got Fauna in a nice spot (after plot resetting for f'ing 15+ hours) aaaand built a new fountain ^v^


----------



## vexnir

Technically yesterday, but I haven't slept all night so I guess it sorta counts.

Plot reset to settle Camofrog in a nice spot (Actually, it took one try and I was happy with it) got new paths and rearranged them a bit due to the new move in, planted a few trees aaand that's it I think.


----------



## stitchmaker

TTed to grow Weeds in my Weeding Town.  The store is closing so Gracie shop can be built.
Bought trees and got some mannequins.


----------



## Corrie

I FINALLY passed enough of Gracie's fashion checks!! I will finally get to see what the last version of the store looks like! I am so excited!!


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird

I got a tarantula! And Gracie visited! Now my TIY is upgrading finally! Oh and I finally got Katrina to suggest opening up a shop! Yay!


----------



## korumi

I finally got my dreamie Muffy to move in! The train station was also upgraded today :]


----------



## Daydream

Yesterday, I destroyed my fountain and today, I rebuilt it to move it from one space to the right. This was made to push it from a rock, to make my flowers symmetrical. I also sold my turnips and welcomed two interesting and friendly persons to visit my town, had nice discussions.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Got the unlocked and Fauna requested the police station!

Umm I made some patterns and worked on my house a bit

some more landscaping 

started cleaning out my storage space

And Fauna gave me her picture!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Got the unlocked and Fauna requested the police station!

Umm I made some patterns and worked on my house a bit

some more landscaping 

started cleaning out my storage space

And Fauna gave me her picture!


----------



## AccfSally

I decided to build the Reset center in my main town, but made sure It's in a nice corner.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today: I finally started working on the attic in my mayor's house. Right now I am customizing all the cabana furniture I'm using with gold nuggets. I also ordered some plants and other items to give it a finishing touch. 
Jimmy's wizard house is almost finished. I just need 3 items to give it those finishing touches. Overall it looks great and I am quite proud of it.
I changed my town flag again and pretty soon I am going to have to start looking at paths. I noticed the hydrangea bushes are in bloom and they look gorgeous. I will have to incorporate more into my town theme somehow. Slowly but surely I am making all the dinosaur models I need to complete the collection. Its a slow process but I'm getting through it.


----------



## Liamslash

I reset it!
I'm gonna have a proper theme now


----------



## dudeabides

I went around fixing messed up path tiles around town.  Talked to every villager and saw that one was moving, but didn't mention it here because she was in that #5 list and I didn't think they'd be interested.  And sometimes I'd turn the volume down when she'd walk by singing.  I had a villager named Dierdre trying to move out of my other town that I didn't want to say bye to.  So I kept trying to get her to mention moving, but no luck over and over and when I went into the retail to sell stuff just for a few seconds and came out, there she was... 'Ping'.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Today, I donated some fish to the museum, put up two tulip topairy pwps, moved in Marcie, and finally finished my kitchen!


----------



## strawberrigod

I expanded the room I wanted to use for the sweets series and bought some more of the series for it c: I also talked to my villagers a lot more than usual and fulfilled all their requests!


----------



## jessicat_197

I plot set Stitches!<3 I'm so happy to have him back!((( 

I also let some black flowers wilt for someone on here so they can make gold roses!

After I get all my dreamies I hope to work on pwp's and then my paths after! Wish me luck so my villagers ping for awesome pwps!!


----------



## Cass123

Harry the Hippo finally asked to move out. I can finally start to finish my town next month, though now I wish I had kept some of the unorderable items I gave away.


----------



## stitchmaker

All 3 players in my Weeding Town finally caught a spider.  Town is just for growing weeds but decided to get all the bugs/fish along the way.
Two extra players haven't spoke to the villagers a lot so they can't get a flea.  Right now both are doing tasks to get them to give one up.  Hoping it soon so the town can jump to June for the tarantula. 

Changed some flowers in my guest town and reorganized the ones on the beach.


----------



## Poi

My tree finally grew to a big enough size that I can sit under it! I also managed to create a custom Tuxedo design. I finished laying down the path to accommodate my new mover. I finally built the Roost!

My flower path is nearly complete! 

My carnation entrance is nearly complete! 

I've stolen 500+ flowers now from the island! 

Various other random achievements.


----------



## Dev

I haven't played much today yet, but I got the pavement at Nook's Homes I've been wanting for a while!


----------



## vel

I finished my house, 1.6 million HHA theme points boys!


----------



## Cascade

Bob just moved out of my town right now and i unlocked Shampoodle


----------



## drowningfairies

I planted some more peach trees, and lined my paths with roses and carnations. It's looking a lot better now, but next I need to plant some more bushes, and put more flowers in order.


----------



## Daydream

Lots of landscaping through different parts of my town.

Flurry also unlocked the garbage can... Not sure if I will use it yet.


----------



## Becca617

I got 200 medals from the island from the Elite Scavenger Tour (literally took 40 minutes) for the badge, caught over 100 fish for the 5000 badge, and I bought a painting from Redd's. I also finished recoloring my cabana set as well as the room itself and I love how it looks.


----------



## stitchmaker

This afternoon Player 2 received her bronze streetpass badge when she walked out of the house.  He was waiting at the front door.
It was a nice surprise.


----------



## MorningStar

I finally got Katrina to ask me to build a shop in my town.


----------



## Touko

got bamboos so now i'm finally planting them in areas that needed them


----------



## MillySoSilly

I finally got my Gold Dream Badge and my Gold Host Bagde. I'm super excited. I only have 6 Badges left! 

In my third town, my paths are starting to come together. Still confused on a couple parts but that's ok. Currently trying to figure out where to put my Campsite, Cafe and Police station.


----------



## bubblemilktea

Maple is moving in from the campsite! I also got my golden watering can. ;u;


----------



## Ossy

I finally finished putting down paths! All I need to do now is put flowers. Now for the other half of my town...



Spoiler: pics


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 2 in Town Weeds finally got a flea.  It's April in that town and it took about 10 days of chores and letter writing to get one.
I'm hoping Player 3 the boy player sweet talks one from a villager.  

Sold all the Bunny Day items when Furniture was premium.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

My favorite villager made my birthday extra-special. The next day, I have achieved a major goal.


----------



## Fleshy

I managed to get rid of the majority of the stuff I had on my second game, which is an achievement as I really had loads of junk. I'm going to hopefully restart and maybe start a cycling town tomorrow (although I don't know how well that'll go so I don't know if there's much point)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Punisher said:


> My favorite villager made my birthday extra-special. The next day, I have achieved a major goal.



Aw, Happy Birthday for yesterday (?) and well done, Lolly is great


----------



## Whisper

After giving Sparro a perfect pear today he gave me his picture.


----------



## g u a v a

I got rid of all the paths in my town and I've begun to make my landscape look more natural and less blocky ^_^. So far I have completed the area near my home, and the area around the train station. It looks good so far!

Additionally, I've started to clear out PWPs in order to have my villager's homes more spread out and less clumpy. Hopefully by the end of the summer I'll have the villagers I really want living in my town ^_^.


----------



## Requity

I started a new town, Wispwood, so my work is cut out for me. I'm not sure if anyone else makes little backstories for their town, but Wispwood gets its name from the villagers that lived there a long, long time ago. When fireflies came out at night, the villagers thought they were wisps.

For reference, here's the map I'm working with: 


I didn't manage to get much done yesterday, but I did get my mayor's down payment paid off and some paths laid out... I'm hoping the paths pay off this morning, since I'm expecting a new plotter today.


----------



## Poi

I DESTROYED flowers, to replace them with MORE flowers. I also harassed my villagers to try and get recommendations. I failed.


----------



## Parsnip

Merry moved into my town, and then the two days later we had our birthday on the same day! I've never had her before, so I've never had my birthday on the same day as a villager...it was really cute! 

Also I finally put down my campsite. I've been putting it off for forever, because I was terrified of putting it in the wrong spot, but it's built now!! Can't change it!!


----------



## Foxxie

Got perfect town status back... finally!


----------



## stitchmaker

Guest mayor got the gold dream badge.  She just needs the gold streetpass badge to complete her collection.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

I FINALLY donated the last fossil to Blathers!


----------



## Whisper

I got Midge's and Twiggy's pics today!


----------



## xInfiniteStars

I got Yuka and Knox out, and Lopez and Fuchsia in. I'm so close to finishing my dreamies from Hearts


----------



## Nena

Paid off a house  loan on one of the two homes in my town


----------



## piske

paid off my second house loan! woot! I forgot how hard it is to make money when you first start out in the game ; v ;


----------



## CJODell62

Yesterday in New York, I paid off the last loan on my house, and today, I put in the money for The Roost, which will be up by tomorrow morning.


----------



## xInfiniteStars

Just got Zell for Sea Cove and Cookie for Hearts


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- Got mushrooms to complete Police Station and little overwatch near my river
- Bush starts around homes
- Hybrids around cafe
- Sweet Olive chain around Town Hall


----------



## Daydream

I finally got my train station upgrade.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Loads of stuff has happened in my town and its coming along nicely! 
Still need to get rid of Tutu thou!

 - Apollo has finally sugested the police station so its just deciding where to put that.
 - Town hall got remodelled to Zen theme. 
 - Placed the flower clock in front of the cafe.
 - I have two jaobs ladders in my town (after putting in a zen lamp! so i think im going to remove the park clock into          the zen clock)
 - sorted out my flowers and hybrids which still has a long way to go 

All going good!


----------



## lovendor

In my second town I:
- Adopted Chrissy
- Finally put the Beautiful Town Ordinance in!
- Paid off a home loan
- Unlocked Tortimer Island


----------



## moonbunny

Finished the fossil section of the museum ^^


----------



## stitchmaker

Finished the guest town mayor bathroom and Sarah cabana/island dressing room.   Island hopped and found the cabana tables to add to her island, bug/fish off, weeding day and pascal house.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms

Let's see... I created a blacktop QR for Rudy's yard. ^.^


----------



## xInfiniteStars

I got Fauna <3

I just need Bruce for Sea Cove and Beau for Hearts now


----------



## stitchmaker

In my spare town there was a fishing tournament and got busy digging up fossils for another towns museum.
Than it clicked that 2 players were due for the golden fishing rod.  Both got their golden shine prize.


----------



## dudeabides

I talked to all the villagers and tried fixing flowers where I wanted them, and a few messed up parts of the path here and there.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Dug up everything buried, moved all of my hybrids down to the beaches and carefully time traveled to demolish all of the PWPs.

My town is an absolute mess and I'm trying to work out a design that'll make it look at least semi-decent.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Gaston finally moved out. He's been in my town since the very beginning and I've been trying to get him out since his house is in a bad spot. This is the first time I've seen that area without his house in the way.

Someone finally requested the video screen pwp and that's the last pwp I need until the area outside the Cafe is finished.


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule

Phoebe just moved in and got my second to last emote from Dr. Shrunk.


----------



## Daydream

I built the tower PWP near my town's entrance.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

- Finished off the police station that apollo sugested
- Coco finally paid off and sugested the stone tablet which is one of the PWP's i needed!


----------



## moonford

I got Octavian. c:
Now I need Bertha, Flora, Diana & Zucker, I think I might get Flora & Bertha today too. c:


----------



## moonbunny

I adopted Kiki and Purrl today, two of my dreamies  I'm very happy. I also gave Tangy to another member here. Only four more dreamies to go!


----------



## SilkSpectre

I balanced my time between the forum and the game yesterday!


----------



## rebornking

I had my zell yeae!!


----------



## MilezX

I had a mini island created next to Peanut's house as a nice little decoration for her so she doesn't have to travel far out to go fishing. Along with a few purple Roses there too!


----------



## xInfiniteStars

I finally got Beau, the last dreamie for Hearts. Now, all I have to do is start landscaping 

Also, Fauna moved right next to the campsite in Sea Cove, and it looks perfect there. I just need Bruce to finish off Sea Cove's dreamies, then I can move onto landscaping Sea Cove, too.


----------



## Wildroses

My island was selling kitchen islands! Also I grew an orange rose, purple rose and blue violet.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Downloaded and set out a second path in my town. Planted a TON of bushes and a bunch more bushes and trees for landscaping more. Today's goal is to get rid of my tan with my floppy hat and tt'ing and finish my bush maze!


----------



## Lethalia

Half of my villagers for WEEKS have been wearing this ugly danger shirt. After tons of letter writing and TTing, I finally rid my village of the plague! Not a single danger shirt in sight, and I couldn't be more pleased. That's totally an accomplishment in my book, lol


----------



## Lightspring

Placed tiles around my Re-Tail and the edge of my town.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I hadnt been on my second town in a few days so had a few things to clear up!

Elmer moved in properly and he is super cute!
also Marshal moved in as a random move in! (lets see what all the hypes about with him!)

I also found a four leafed clover to! Waters a few dead flowers and picked some weeds.


----------



## CJODell62

Today in New York, I *FINALLY* managed to catch a scorpion. Something I haven't been able to do yet in either Westerly or Granada.


----------



## strawberrigod

I bred a bunch of different colored roses! I also found another dreamie and moved her in (Coco) and possibly discovered 2 more dreamies! c: Very exciting day for animal crossing <3


----------



## drowningfairies

Cleaned up around my paths, where unwanted flowrs grew,.
Organized my storage more so I could get ready for more room.
Sold two sets today.
Planted more peach trees and flowers in empty areas.
Refurbished another sloppy set.


----------



## 727

it a while but i convinced Ankha to move to my town so excited right now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I've been working on the landscape on my personal island. I think it looks nice, I just need to transfer some hybrids from my town and I need to buy red Hibiscus starts.


----------



## Nodokana

- I got Zucker to move in to one of my towns.
- Finished decorating the final 3 rooms of Cielle's home. Only need 1 more room to complete for Daisuke and I am done with my character's houses!
- Planted some bamboo and more trees around town.
- Destroyed a pwp since I didn't like the placement.
- Got more hybrids and need to rearrange them


----------



## grrrolf

- edited my paths a bit
- laid down more marks for future pwps
- planted a TON of trees lining my paths (50ish pine trees, 30ish regular!)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I got about 3 villager pictures already today, marshal gave me one (have about 20 of his now, he just gives me them for anything). Julian gave me his, haven't had him long but with tt'ing I've done a lot for him in between and I got one from punchy  despite being best friends with him for ages now he has never given me his picture. So that's a big thing for me  now just Fang, stitches, goodie and cookie


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Placed some tiles around my train station, replied to all my letters and did some cycling.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Solace's fossiel museum finally completed!! 
Done all the usually in the town today.


----------



## xara

I got Hazel to move in, which means I only need 3 more dream villagers c:


----------



## dudeabides

Late last night/early this morning I went serious tarantula hunting which led to a lot of in and out of the train station... and never found one.  But while walking through the flowers I saw a red tail sticking out headed straight for me and after I pulled out the net but before I could turn around it got me.


----------



## moonbunny

I got around 80mil igb from a very generous individual.


----------



## Wildroses

Awesome day of gardening achievement. I grew three orange pansies, a blue pansy, a pink tulip, a pink rose and a Jacob's Ladder, all of which I'm actively trying to get. I also re-organised my hybrid breeding program on the beach, as I have achieved a lot of my hybrid goals, and needed to step up a few more like purple everything but roses.


----------



## Lyraa

I finally now have Papi's picture and my blue roses have started spawning after trying for so long. ;D


----------



## cubteeth

I planted some bushes, planned out my path system a little bit, and a few days ago got the golden axe!!


----------



## CJODell62

Today in New York, I funded the modern police station. Also, Beau gave me his picture. He's the first villager in New York to do so.


----------



## Paxx

I paid off my cobblestone bridge easily today by my house, and every morning I water my flowers by hand. I also moved a couple around to grow back my grass, did a ton of fish and bug catching on the island for easy bells, etc.

Just a usual day for me on Animal Crossing: New Leaf. C:


----------



## Koopa K

I have no more home debt! I time traveled and payed it all off! Yay! Though I'm not quite ready for the VIP contest... Lol.


----------



## namiieco

It's still early in the day but probably getting Whitney and landscaping around her house c:


----------



## Pinkbell

Flurry in the campsite this cutie is moving in ^_^


----------



## xara

Today I'm gonna move out Ozzie, and move in Bruce c:


----------



## ACNLover10

Broffina moved in right on my path, so gonna try to time travel her out. -.-


----------



## xara

Today, I unlocked the Flower Arch PWP. 

Thank you, Lolly! <3


----------



## ACNLover10

I got to meet lots of people on the island. lol


----------



## namiieco

Hopefully going to get Genji c':


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night the guest town mayor completed her badge collection.  The last badge was the gold streetpass badge.
Switched the house at the showcase so another player can get the badge.


----------



## xara

Began gathering landscaping supplies, and will move out Ozzie to adopt Bruce, if I can actually stop being lazy.


----------



## Breath Mint

Well, I got the Master Turnip Trader and Tycoon Bell Saver, and Town Concierge badges today, so I have three more golds to add to my collection. I'm glad about hitting the 100M bell mark in particular because I don't have to go beetle hunting anymore. I'm looking forward to getting the ABD furniture piece in the mail tomorrow.

I also dug up 93 Gyroids today. My collection is now at 120/131 Gyroids. I picked up 27 balloon presents that I just left on the ground for ages. I guess you could say my town is a bit messy. lol

I did clean out my storage though and get rid of a bunch of items I don't want anymore.


----------



## Laureline

Covered all my grass in a qr code so my villagers can't plant awful flowers. While I wait for people to sell me hybrids.


----------



## Koopa K

I finished the theme challenge, and placed some paths.


----------



## MochiACNL

I payed off my westeria trellis and layed down some designs around my path ^^


----------



## SilkSpectre

Very little, life got in the way. I did finally get Pekoe though! 4 more dreamies to slowly go!


----------



## Lethalia

I re-organized my hybrid breeding placement on my beach! Things should be much easier now.


----------



## Bunnilla

What I accomplished was seeing how I am not colorful, making pretty much every flower in my town pink ;-;


----------



## Scrafty

I made a list of items that I need to complete my catalog. I've also been demolishing PWPs and planning out changes that I want to make to my town's layout.


----------



## cookiecrusherking

I got Perfect Status today.


----------



## Pinkbell

Perfect Status,More landscaping done ^-^


----------



## Daydream

-I got Apple! :3 I was able to plot her in... 10 MINUTES. I can't believe it. It took me 5 hours to plot Rudy two weeks ago, I'm so happy about this. 

-Chrissy unlocked a PWP I was waiting for... The metal bench, finally!


----------



## stitchmaker

The 2nd Player in my main town received her silver streetpass badge last night.


----------



## stitchmaker

Guest town jumped from Sept 30 to February 21, 2017 last night.  It took 15 minutes to talk to all the villager, find the rumor villager and stop them from skipping town.  Fixed all the players hair and cleaned up the town.

Made the jump in that town because I've been playing for 3 years and wasn't interested in playing fall/winter there.  My main town will still stay in real time.   I'm looking forward to the snow melting in a few days.


----------



## lulu112

I did a lot of work putting groups of flowers together to breed more hybrids


----------



## xara

Gathered some more supplies for landscaping, and I'm currently working on the part of town that I wanna surround with tulip hybrids...I still need plenty of purple and orange tulips though *sigh*


----------



## MochiACNL

Punchy arrived!


----------



## mermaidvivian

Phoebe moved in, and I ordered a bunch of marshmallow chairs... Basically nothing. :'(


----------



## thatawkwardkid

-My Town Tree grew
-Found a neat flag
-My houses are coming together nicely


----------



## stitchmaker

Sarah an extra player received her silver diving badge in my guest town.
Made another perfect snowboy.  Caught the Stringfish for Poncho.


----------



## xara

Gathered even more supplies, and began regrowing the fruit trees


----------



## ACNLover10

Got my full brewsters set and yeah thats it lol


----------



## Flutter

I started back up today...(took a LONG break) and pulled all the weeds....glad to say there wasn't that many.  Watered all the flowers that can spawn hybrids and collected fossils and shells.


----------



## mermaidvivian

I organized my flowers by type... I've never really tried for hybrids before, so I hope it goes well.


----------



## Pinkbell

I caught a turtle! I don't know why It made me so happy but it did


----------



## zaliapele

Paid off my final house loan.
Got Lolly thanks to someone on this site <3
Bought a bunch of stuff from the catalogue.
Sold everything in two rooms of my house.
Got Tia to stay in my town.
Finished paying for a Public Works Project.


----------



## Daydream

I got the soft-shelled turtle!  Now I'm trying to get the house centipede.


----------



## moonbunny

Lmao, I haven't done much in my town for the past two days tbh. Yesterday I went from having no turnip badge to getting the gold, but that's it. Yesterday and today I just turned on my wifi, let people in to sell turnips, and watched the $$$ roll in as people left tips. I've made 10 million from this in two days  so I guess today what I really accomplished was my lifelong dream of getting rich from doing nothing <3


----------



## Licorice

Phineas gave me the gold HHA badge.


----------



## Invisible again

Well, in my new town, I've got all my paths down finally. Just got my hammock built, so my campsite area is almost done. c:


----------



## mermaidvivian

Benjamin gave me a persimmon!  But... I got Spork's plot... And I'm pretty unhappy now.


----------



## wolfie1

Today I spent 2 hours trying to get Cheri to ping me because every single villager had told me that she wanted to leave but she wouldn't tell me. I don't really like saving and quitting unless I'm quitting for the day for real (yes, I'm that weird) but I eventually had to do that because she was getting me on my nerves. She's staying, by the way.


----------



## Lyraa

One of my villagers whom is definitely not a dreamie pinged me today and he's moving on the 7th! I also got my bronze island tour badge. c:


----------



## Requity

I've been working on lots of landscaping! I finally made my own path (from scratch!!) for Wispwood, and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Animalcrossingnewleaf1

I planted a lot of fruit and donated two fossils and couple things from the ocean


----------



## Soigne

Started laying down some paths in some places! Nowhere near even 1/3 of the way done, but it's nice to have paths selected to eventually be set down.


----------



## xara

Did more landscaping, and I think I'm close to completing a couple areas in my town :0 

Also earned 3 new badges today (bronze bug-catcher, silver dreamer, and silver gardener badges)


----------



## Blue Cup

I sacrificed my basement to become a Feng Shui room because I am sick and tired of tripping every day.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night the guest town mayor bought 5 real painting from 2 cranky villagers in 30 minutes.  Got a Jolly, Basic, 2 Flower and 1 Neutral painting.


----------



## Laureline

Finally got a request for the fairytale bridge!


----------



## Daydream

I watered my flowers (which I hadn't done in 3 weeks, I'm SO lazy).

I also built a cemetery. I always wanted one but could never find the perfect spot. Now, to complete this part of my town, all I need is the Statue Fountain. Come on Francine!


----------



## xara

Wasn't able to do much landscaping-wise, but worked on getting the tulip topiary rebuilt in a better spot, and also began working on obtaining the K.K. badges


----------



## Becca617

I laid out all brand new paths everywhere and I love it. I basically revamped all of my paths and they definitely look better than before


----------



## Blue Cup

Quite a bit this morning.

- I saw the effects of my Feng Shui'd basement take affect in just about everything I did this morning.
- Finally caught a Giant Snakehead which I have been after for some time now.
- Caught a Walking Leaf
- Earned the last joke from Shrunk


----------



## SilkSpectre

Trying to get organized. I'll post later when I get more done.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

i GOT ALIIIIIII from campsite in my third town! AHHHHH<33


----------



## xara

Achieved all 3 of the K.K Slider badges (bronze, silver, and gold) c:


----------



## Invisible again

Finally fixed my picnic area! Isabelle gave me such a headache over there, and I'm just glad that ordeal is over (for now at least).
Also got my hot spring recently, too. c:
Now, I gotta work on my park.


----------



## xara

Unlocked the picnic blanket pwp (thank you Hazel!) and earned the silver and gold letter badges c:


----------



## Becca617

Got my gold balloon badge ^^ Also completed my clover pathing, now I just need to decide where to put my zen garden.


----------



## grrrolf

i decorated 2 of my characters houses! i put a living room/bathroom/bedroom in my mayors house + made my alternate characters house into a little barn


----------



## moonbunny

I got this 





And I got these yesterday!:



​


----------



## Wildroses

Grew three orange roses and found a dawn tank for my catalogue. I'm going great on getting all the flowers I need.


----------



## Becca617

I planted lots of bush starts and created paths around some of my PWP's, just need to decide if I want to keep one path I used or my main path around the PWP's.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the master bug catch badge (gold). Now I can finally stop trying to catch every bug I see.


----------



## Blue Cup

With a bit of luck and some help from my sister on the very last item, I was able to get every single piece of the Fireworks Show set tonight.


----------



## Lethalia

Unlocked the QR sewing machine at Able's, now I can finally start laying down paths in Kairos! Someone was also nice enough to sell me a golden watering can, so I got a lot of work done with growing hybrids today c:


----------



## Laureline

Changed my path qr code and layout. Bought some clovers and put them down, still have to figure out how to make enough tbt for more. Put some bush starts around the edge of some parts of my path. Cut down and dug up all my regular sapling trees. Cleaned out some unused items.


----------



## Miii

I bought like 200 lucky clovers and made a walkway through most of my town :3 I also got a lot of the stuff lying on the ground put away (yay).


----------



## watercolorwish

settled on a town theme today (fairy!)


----------



## xara

achieved gold gardening badge and silver refurbishing badge


----------



## Buttonsy

Made some pretty strong strides when it comes to gardening.


----------



## PrincessMonty

Finally got my catalog to 50%, and acquired the final mermaid table I need for my side room (^-^)


----------



## namiieco

I moved in Marina from my old town to my new town and plot reset her into an okay place.
I also caught a blue marlin for Diana but then my ds died.


----------



## xara

got more landscaping supplies, and bought like 5,000 turnips so that I can start on my turnip badges


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Today, I successfully planted 2 golden roses. 
I hope to start a golden rose garden


----------



## Miii

I got all the junk off the ground in my town :U Finally.


----------



## SilkSpectre

I got Rodeo! 2 more to go


----------



## Blue Cup

Gala gave me the brick bridge PWP. I have been after this forever! The last time I unlocked it, my digital town corrupted on me the next day.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Lief gave my newest mayor Momo a golden axe!! So I don't need to use the locker space to stock some axes anymore~!


----------



## Pinkbell

Gayle moved in yesterday ^_^


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I got some more orange roses and caught a lot of bugs.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I've finished completing the catalog of accessories part with my newest mayor Momo!
BUT
the most happiest thing I've accomplished should be that I've come across someone who gave me my Canberra a new home~! I'M SO HAPPY<3


----------



## stitchmaker

Lori an extra player in my main town caught her 2nd scorpion at 730pm.
Stopped Blanche from moving in my guest town and fixed the pathway that was bugging me.  Found some cedars in my extra town and planted them two spots over and filled in the flowers to fix that section.  Straight pathway to the beach now.


----------



## Miii

Did some decorating with sea shells and earned a few badges on my 4th character.


----------



## xara

landscaping and Francines moving soon so I gotta start cycling again fml


----------



## Invisible again

I finally got the golden watering can! xD


----------



## batterswing

I did a lot of revamping of the Regal series to blue, with the Twinkle Tee as the fabric on those that had the option. I also bought the wallpaper and flooring I need for my attic from another player, so now I almost have that room done.


----------



## watercolorwish

On my new cartridge I finally got all of the requirements finished to start being mayor. Also talked to Tortimer about the island!


----------



## Kydashing

I will be playing after over 4 months of not playing. I hope i can go back to at least casually playing, i love acnl and hope to finish what i started there. (I have restarted twice,this time i want my town to look decent ;3


----------



## mermaidvivian

Ankha's plot showed up, which was probably the best surprise ever... I talked to Gulliver and finished a new PWP as well.


----------



## Laureline

I got the stone hedge from Julian. Planted a lot of flowers with help.


----------



## Blue Cup

I...

- Did my last fashion exam, netting me the final Nookling upgrade
- Caught the Petaltail Dragonfly
- Benjamin gave me a camping cot PWP


----------



## Pop-tart

Finally started sorting out/getting rid of my billions and billions and billions of flowers :')


----------



## stitchmaker

Extra player Sarah received the silver balloon badge in my guest town.  Celebrated Cyrano birthday.


----------



## Malaionus

Got somebody to move out, and someone moved on my picnic area ;-;


----------



## xara

a bunch of landscaping


----------



## Lady Avalyna

I am getting there with my town!~ I re-did some paths, created a dud character for more QR patterns, re-arranged some of my flowers, and have finally created a Dream Address. Now, I just need more bells (kinda broke atm!) to put more PWP's in my town.


----------



## Daydream

After not playing for almost a week, I played a LOT today!

-I got 3 new PWP, I built one of them, the Water Pump
-Finally got the Saddled Bichir and the Ray
-I've done a little landscaping here and there
-Got rid of unwanted regular flowers
-I've finally did my FINAL Gracie's Fashion Check! I'm so happy about this.


----------



## xara

Did some more landscaping, and finished the flower decorating in front of the town hall


----------



## Blue Cup

Finally caught the Saddled Bichir, completing my fish and insect collection for august.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

This happened. I'd love to get my hands on some Zabutons.


----------



## Daydream

Punisher said:


> This happened. I'd love to get my hands on some Zabutons.



Oh wow, congrats!


----------



## Aquari

cleaned up a bit, planted 6 new money trees, and ran a few errands. im currently working on demolishing all 3 of my cutout standees


----------



## watercolorwish

starting my first pwp of my new no time traveling town! gonna play w/o time traveling


----------



## Chicha

In my second town, I've been setting up a bunch of temporary yellow benches so the chances of villagers moving to those areas lessen. I have most of my villagers living in one section of town so it looks cute so far. I'm slowly breeding more orange flowers; for now, it's tulips. I'm pretty excited to plan out this town since it'll be way more relaxed than my main town. I still have a very long way to go but that's okay. :3


----------



## Aquari

got rid of all my cutout standees and set a horned hercules free infront of the "town tree" while in a strom, that horned hercules will bring luck to my town


----------



## starry-syzygy

Spent a couple hours working on upgrading the house size on one of my side characters and placing PWPs in spots I don't want villagers setting house plots on.


----------



## Shawna

Won the bug off with a golden stag!


----------



## BlueeCookie

Won the bug off with a horned elephant, gathered up some bells from beetle hunting, planted more bushes, did a couple of trades today too!


----------



## piske

I moved a BUNCH of stuff to a temp town so I can reorganize. It took like an hour -3-


----------



## visibleghost

got in a few new pwps (i was time travelling So Yeah), so I switched out my bridges !!! yay. also accidentally lost a villager but it's no big deal since i was planning on moving a few of them around a bit so yyeah ...

it's in my third town and i don't care loads about it sso ;W;


----------



## xara

finished planting flowers in one area of my town, aye


----------



## Blue Cup

Earned myself two more badges: The bronze badge for collection medals and the silver badge for spending money.


----------



## Emi_C

Won the Bug Off yesterday! and finished placing my paths today c:


----------



## Pikkachao

caught a char ;o; the placement of my waterfalls made it really hard to see so i'd be blindly fishing, finally managed to snag one by accident tho!


----------



## Nodokana

I finally finished decorating one of my towns!


----------



## stitchmaker

Extra player Sarah received her gold redone furniture badge.  Extra player Sally received her bronze streetpass badge early.   I've been tagging my 3DS and get 4 tags each day.  The number should be 96 and it's a 100 for gold.  Think the mayor extra streetpasses went to Sally after she got gold.   Sally house was added on July 28th.  That's the date the mayor got her gold badge.


----------



## Miii

Got some landscaping done, replaced a few pwps, and am still working on cycling Del out, and getting Shari in.


----------



## Breath Mint

I removed approximately 1,800 flowers from my town. Took around 3.5 hours lol

Also got the Postmaster badge after sending out a round of letters for the first time in ages.


----------



## eelyaknavillus

Payed off a loan, finish the cobblestone bridge PWP, achieved perfect town status, and convinced Skye to move into my town


----------



## austinthegr88

Today I just fished and and caught a bunch of bugs for my encyclopedia


----------



## Corrie

I got the second last PWP from Jitters so I just need to get the bus stop and then he can move! HYYYYPE HYYYPE TRAIN!


----------



## Malaionus

I got Goose from someone, a few pictures and some extra items

Meanwhile I've been stuck on July 15th for the last 5 days trying to keep Sprinkle in my town

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH AND I GOT SOME STUFF FROM SAMANSU THAT I REALLY WANTED


----------



## AccfSally

Wanted to redo the area around my house in my main town and ended up doing some big landscaping in areas..I think I ruined my town ;--;


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I caught more bugs and fish and now I only have 1 bug and 2 fish left to complete my Encyclopedia!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Funded a geyser near Shari's house, got the venue open, and Poncho is finally leaving.


----------



## visibleghost

reset my first town because it was a giant mess. not sure what to do with it now tbh.


----------



## Liamslash

I caught loads of snowflakes and sold them, and unlocked the island, got my rating to 100% and did loads.


----------



## Inka

Finally got the last gold piece of the hous in HHA with 1,151,000


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Exploited a lazy camper villager for a few million bells. Bones paid 56k for a golden stag and 75k for a famous mushroom  I caught two pocketfuls of expensive bugs and sharks lmao


----------



## xara

got silver bug-catching and silver turnip badges


thought i had sold enough to get gold turnip badge as well, but apparently not ._.


----------



## Daydream

My little park is DONE! I'm so happy, I've been trying to get the PWPs for months *cries*


----------



## Pinkbell

Got Rosie, plotted her perfect right next to me ♥


----------



## Lippysue

I paid off the final mortgage on my Mayors house. I am now thinking of starting a second character but I think I will just enjoy being debt free for a while.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Finished my logo shirts for teams Rocket, Aqua, and Magma. Halfway done with Galactic and a quarter done with Plasma.


----------



## Foxxie

Got in a bit of a sticky situation today, when I visited my cycling town to pick up Marina (who was in boxes)... Started to plot reset and when I found the plot, it said Olaf was moving in instead (who had recently voided)... Checked my cycling town and Marina had definitely "moved out"... tried a few plot resets and they were all Olaf 

Moved back a day without saving and he had gone... saved then reloaded spare character on the next day and it finally showed up as Marina!  No idea how it happened as Olaf was literally the void before and I only visited once!  Anyway... 6 hours later and I finally got Marina plotted in a half decent place.... it has been a very busy day in Bevelle, I haven't even had time to visit my other towns :/


----------



## jvgsjeff

Hamlet gave me his picture after I took him medicine a few times while he was sick, and Pashmina suggested a wisteria trellis...the last uchi PWP suggestion I needed.


----------



## HHoney

jvgsjeff said:


> Hamlet gave me his picture after I took him medicine a few times while he was sick, and Pashmina suggested a wisteria trellis...the last uchi PWP suggestion I needed.



CONGRATULATIONS Jeff!!!

In my main town yesterday Fuchsia requested the Wisteria Trellis - it's my absolute favorite PWP and I've never had it...until now! (Pashmina is my other Uchi atm and I always thought it would be her to request it) 

I can't wait to see where you place yours!


----------



## LadyDove

I adopted and plot reset my dreamie Margie so she is close by my house. (TYSM Maruchan for letting me adopt Margie from your town!) ^_^ I cleaned up around my town a bit, moving flowers around mostly. Fang asked for the Zen Bell so of course I gave in and built it for him. XD That's all I accomplished so far today.


----------



## Keen

-Moved Chief and Pietro in, got them in good spots. 
-Fished and got mostly new things to add to the museum, caught a few bugs. 
-Earned around 140 medals on the island. 
-Got Chief to suggest the police station PWP. 
-Got a new emote from Dr. Shrunk.


----------



## MiraMorioh

Today, i adopted Mott from someone on Reddit, and I went through my storage for items to sell. I also planted some trees and flowers around my paths.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I got the gold refurbishing badge today!  I wasn't even trying, lol...


----------



## picturescrazy

Caught my last bug! Just needed the Tarantula


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The only thing I managed to accomplish was this...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## Breath Mint

My usual browsing the shops to see if there are any new items to add to my catalog. To my surprise, I actually got a couple new things. Skye also gave me a shirt I didn't have in exchange for the Hula Doll I had just received from Gulliver in the mail today. Of course, she put it in her house which I was not thrilled about so I'll have to find something to replace it. I found my 3rd Jacob's Ladder today and when I went to the beach I found my first Purple Pansies and Black Cosmos. I was surprised I got the pansies so quickly because I had only started trying to get them three days ago. I was waiting for my first Black Cosmos for a few weeks.


----------



## claddagh

Gracie finally paid me a visit and I passed my first fashion check today!  I got TIY a looooong time ago and needing those Gracie checks has been driving me crazy since all you can do is wait D:


----------



## Inka

Some TTing and during the past two days I finally got the PWP requests! Wisteria thingys, fire pit, fairytale bridge, instruments shelter... Now just torch and log bench and I can propery landscape


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gave Caroline a new loving home and bonded a bit with Rizzo and Fang.
(Insert Kappa face here)


----------



## Keen

Got the cafe up and running, caught some bugs and then fished. Got two new ones of each! Now I'm working on getting my pwp suggestion for today.


----------



## Pinkbell

* Finished the park for KawaiiYa ! All PWP finally ♥
* Got the Glee emote


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I time traveled for an hour to get Skye to move and then I plot reset Rosie into a non-destructive spot.


----------



## Inka

Finally Muffy asked for the last pwp I wanted ro have in my town 
Time to do some landscaping ;>


----------



## hyperan

I didn't really do much apart from checking the shops and completing a public works project


----------



## Keen

Pinkbell said:


> * Finished the park for KawaiiYa ! All PWP finally ♥
> * Got the Glee emote



Hey! I got the glee emote today too! 

I bought everything at nooks, got my coffee and took a stroll around town to talk to villagers, then I caught a load of bugs then moved onto fishing. I caught two new fish which went to the museum. I've been trying all day to get my pwp suggestion.. but nothing yet.


----------



## Nunbal

Got rid of Pecan


----------



## claddagh

Finally unlocked working at The Roost! Also annoyed the crap outta most of my villagers for a while because I want almost all of them to move. Also planted a couple trees and some flowers, went shopping, and collected some more fossils!


----------



## namiieco

got 2 new pwps
planned out my camping area, planted some new trees got some new hybrids
average day


----------



## HeyPatience

I didnt play for 2 months so this week I TT'd back to approximately the last time I played, and Ive been TTing forward day by day and Im about half way to todays date! Other than that Ive been making sure to check Nookingtons daily so that I can get trees and bushes so I can fill out my town a little bit, and Ive been making sure to water my hybrids so that more of them grow.


----------



## reririx

Finished my campsite! That's the highlight of my day haha. Other than that, I did my basic routine... OH, I finally got myself a diving suit.


----------



## Lethalia

Finallyyy got through all of those painful fashion checks, so now I can unlock Gracie's shop!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Rosedale turned 2 today! ^u^ And I finally caught a king salmon- which was the last fish I needed, so I should be getting a gold badge soon


----------



## Reineke

I got two more of KK Slider's songs, so I've only got 12 more to go! YAY!


----------



## ashlif

I have been planting trees everywhere in my town and got a lot of flowers from watering them. I also got a new piece of furniture from a set that I haven't gotten yet!


----------



## Laureline

Lucky finally gave me the water pump I have so desired.  Happy day.


----------



## Chicha

In my main town, I got the silver weeding badge. Yay! <3

In my second town, I got Gracie for the third time for her fashion check and passed. One more visit until my shop upgrades. *o*


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Well not today but yesterday/last night I finally got a picture of Stitches! I could have got it from one of the shops on retail, I bought quite a few pictures of the villagers I wasn't ever likely to have in my town to be able to get their picture myself. Decided to leave Stitches' to hopefully earn it on my own and it's taken ages, but I've done it! 
Also managed to finallu start breeding carnations. When I went on last night I had a new pink and white one. Had no luck with breeding so I'm hoping this will start and change now I've tried something new


----------



## ChillyKio

Today, I've been mostly mailing villagers furniture to put in their house, but to no avail.
Nothing particularly interesting happened today, but I finally paid off a house loan!


----------



## Kitsey

My bb Walker is unpacking boxes today! He is right across the river from my mayor's house. I paid off my first home loan, reached 100 percent approval, and am slowly infiltrating everyone's houses with butterflies. Which is ok. If they're going to ask me for bugs, the least I can do is give them something not completely ugly. 
I found a few neat hybrids this morning, pink and orange tulips and purple roses.
Puddles invited me over and I bought her picnic table - I mailed her a backyard pool which she will hopefully put in the same spot.


----------



## Elin1O

I got one of my dreamies, Fauna, today! And I also lost my other dreamy Diana who was in the tent when I had 10 villager! *crying* 


haaaaa wendy this is all your fault for moving in


----------



## Athelwyn

In my main town, which I'm finally fixing up (its progress was on standstill while I created Goblin and AHS), I caught about eight fish and three bugs I never had before. Shari suggested the wisteria trellis, which is awesome even though it doesn't go with the feel of my town. I also unlocked the QR machine and Cyrus for my 3rd and 4th characters. I also made good progress on some patterns--each of my 4 characters is going to have full pattern slots. (Yay/ugh)


----------



## Laureline

On first try Merengue gave me the fairytale bench I have been waiting for. Nothing much else.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

People say that rare fish appear when it rains. I decided to give it a shot.

First river fish.







You know what? I'm feeling ballsy, let's see if I can catch THAT fish in the ocean, now.

See a big fish, cast out my line, and reel it in.


----------



## Pinkbell

I got molly's house put up and she's so cute ^0^. She parked herself right next to my house :3


----------



## DefinitelyNotAnAnimal

I got the golden axe (after buying way more than 50 saplings), fixed up a piece of my path because a villager moved right on it, started a new town for my sister, Kinomi, then accidentally turn off her 3ds before saving.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Managed to complete my item catalogue! I still have all the other catalogues to fill yet, I won't feel it's totally complete until I have every single clothing and item in the game, but I'm very pleased at least one part of it is done!
Also seem to have reached best friend status with Bluebear now as she's give me her picture for the first time


----------



## Elin1O

I managed to get Wendy to move out, and Stitches to move in! 
The time's only 8:30 am for me though, so I've not really done anything other than that.


----------



## ChillyKio

I finally received my full bug encyclopedia badge, despite completing it way before. Just glad I got the gold to show it!


----------



## Tris

I restarted my town on the 1st and finally got a very necessary bridge built so I no longer had to go the long way around my map to reach the two halves, but the day after I got it, one of my dreamies (Gala) moved RIGHT IN FRONT OF IT!  Now I have to decide if I want to chase her out and get her again later on in my play through. I am currently trying to not plot reset but ugh... anywhere but in front of a bridge, ramp, town hall or resell would have been fine...


----------



## Nomine

I've held an opening ceremony for the campsite and started a public works project for the police station. I still have a lot of public works projects to complete - working on it!


----------



## xcrossingqueenx

I reset a couple months ago and a few days ago I finally got a perfect town so I've been working on maintaining that so that I can get the golden watering can! I also payed off the fire pit in my camping and did some landscaping. I'm really happy with how my town is going!


----------



## Reineke

Marcie pinged me to move, I celebrated a villager birthday and prepped a gift for another. I then made a new t-shirt texture for someone. Pretty productive morning! Plus I found some gyroids I'd forgotten about, so I'll be going through those to see if any of them are new to my collection.


----------



## ChillyKio

Today, I completed the bug section of my museum! Apparently, I missed some donations while catching them all. Thank goodness they were still available in this season!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I decided to do a complete change around with my pwps, as I'm impatient I had to do a bit of time travel but I now have most of my town redone  also got my gold ballon hunter badge, which seems to have taken me ages. Just the street pass (which I doubt I will ever get) and the refurbishing one to go!


----------



## Chrysopal

Funded a cobble stone bridge, 2 street lamps and got lots of new friends and items!


----------



## Kitsey

Lopez is unpacking boxes, I had a ceremony for the yellow bench, and I donated my first painting to the museum. Saw my first scorpion but of course I didn't have my net with me :||| I was trying to get pinged for a PWP (next time I'll keep it in a letter). 

My villagers were super friendly with each other today. Puddles adopted Sally's catchphrase, "nutmeg." Rudy started saying it a couple days ago too, so I now have 3 villagers saying "nutmeg." They're lucky it's cute. Also, Walker changed into Puddles' adorable shirt with pink hearts on it. Secretly I hope everyone starts wearing it


----------



## ellsieotter

put another bench in my town, restocked my re-tail store with teddy bears, & organized my "closet" on the game c:


----------



## Yoshisaur

Paid a big chunk of my house expansion, chopped down most of my trees on the northwest area and started laying paths for the first time! Boy paths are overwhelming lol but I'm getting there


----------



## Kitsey

Saw two scorpions and got stung by both, forgot to go to Fang's house at the time we agreed on, sent him an apology letter, tried the diving trick and got fed up, saw Resetti for the first time this game, BUT a user on here let me adopt Gayle, so I think the good outweighed the bad


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I completed my insect, fish, and deep sea creature and all my exhibits in the Museum are completed except for the Painting exhibits.


----------



## ceremony

I cleaned out old wallpapers and carpets, and put rare stuff on my beach to sell on Reddit


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

I was breeding more hybrids and cant wait to see what i get tomorrow


----------



## ChillyKio

I've spent my entire evening attempting to catch a mitten crab, and I failed. Miserably. So frustrating!

Anyways, I also obtained another badge and I did the tiniest bit of landscaping. I set up the wooden bridge PWP, and invited a friend for island tours. It was a crazy day!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I'm now about halfway to getting all villager pictures. It's my latest obsession towards having a 'completed' town. 
Unfortunately no further along with the rest of my catalogue. Might have to go and order some of it from a catalogue shop if I continue with having no new clothing in ables. 

Decided to work on my street pass badge after pretty much giving up - got 2 yesterday while sitting in Starbucks so I think I'll carry on with that. So pleased that I might actually be able to get the bronze at least


----------



## Invisible again

In Sapphire, I've finally finished one little strip of tree-lined paths. Now, working on the lining other paths, while hording up bush starts for the future. Also got my bronze badge for cataloging.


----------



## robbywow

Today I got a new room in my house 

I've also done some re-modeling in my house


----------



## ChillyKio

I got the golden net from Nat, won the Bug-Off, and received two badges. Planning to also get a K.K. album live tonight!


----------



## gazea9r

Playing as the mayor, I managed to pay off my loan for expanding the room on the right of the first floor and then made plans to expand it to it's largest size with Nook. I also participated in my first ever Bug Off event even though I've had the game for over 3 years, I never really participated in the events- mostly because I didn't know about them (yes I know, I was very in the dark about all the things the game had to offer until this year). I sold some perfect peach baskets in another mayor's town and dropped off some flowers for them which helped clear up space in my town...which ultimately led to it being filled with more of my junk ; -; Oh! For the Bug Off I managed to get first place with a butterfly, wish I could remember the name of it, but it was only worth 95 points (what's the highest point rank you've gotten in the event?). Kicks if finally opening up, got the green shop thing up next to Able sisters. 

As first resident, I paid off her house renovation for her basement and made plans to expand to the last expansion for the basement. I also got a badge for saving up bells in the bank (woo go resident!). I dug up some fossils which I left in my pile of unidentified fossils that I may give away since I don't think I need any for my museum. I said hello to my new neighbor Stitches and watched two villagers chase after a butterfly with their nets, I never knew they actually raised the nets and could creep up like we do. 

As the second resident, I paid off her house renovations and made plans to begin the second expansion for her basement as well- she's a day behind because I forgot to do her house one day T-T. I moved some items closer to their respective owners houses- each character has specific sets to fill their homes with. I tried to rearrange all my junk at my beach but...I have a lot of junk haha. 

And that is pretty much all I did today in Animal Crossing New Leaf. It's pretty much what I will do the next day as well until I unlock all the shops and complete all the home renovations.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Decided I needed new characters to hold more patterns, as it is I don't particularly like having extra characters in town who aren't actually there so I've always deleted previous ones. Anyway, created a new character, designed my own path which I'm very proud of actually. I'm not at all artistic but I couldn't find a sand path that was what I wanted so I did my own. Paid off a couple of loans on the house, started designing it to look like an Egyptian type temple. Very happy with it so far


----------



## Iwaseleanor

I finished my paths ! Still gotta do more landscaping but very happy


----------



## Kitsey

I paid for the Dream Suite. Which was basically half the reason I started playing again. Can't wait to visit some dream towns ^^; now to unlock Club LOL. I need some expressions!

Experienced the first cloudy day in my new town. Two days ago, I saw the first thunderstorm! 

Fang suggested the lighthouse and I know the perfect place for it. Yesterday I traded for some hybrids and today I brought a bunch of flowers back from the island, so I'm enacting the Beautiful Town ordinance. I don't think I have the patience to water them all anymore! The flowers are still everywhere, I haven't done much landscaping yet.


----------



## rocklazy

Got Roald to offer the campfire I think it called PWP even though I didn't need it much
I also got Rasher to move out  (you were a cool dude but I need my dreamies >o<)

And I managed to buy yet another villager on the forums and am plot resetting atm for her


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I moved out 2 villagers and moved 2 new ones in (Flurry and Maple). Have been waiting ages to get Maple out of my void so I'm extremely pleased to see her back in town. I let go of Bluebear and Fauna, both who I had been considering letting go of for a while so it's all good  not sure if that's an acomplishment, but I got them both plotted into the perfect spot within a couple of hours. Was like they were always there


----------



## ChillyKio

FINALLY got to building the Reset Center. Resetti better be grateful.
I did a good amount of landscaping, as well as setting up the wooden bench PWP I got from Deirdre yesterday. Chief also pinged me tonight for the rice rack PWP! I'm stoked.
Spent a little time on CT, met some nice people, but it was short-lived because someone DC'd. 
I think that sums my day up quite nicely...!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Layed out my new paths for my town on one of my new characters and did about a quarter of the town. Made my three orchards out of permissons and gold flowers like I had planned for ages. Bred about 30 purple roses and felt pretty good about it.

I also got my gold badge for island medals and was SOOO happy when phineas turned up in my town.


----------



## Coriakin

Attended Ankha's birthday party and gave my gift, a Gold Armor Suit, which she immediately changed into.


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird

This has been one heck of a week! I completed the fish/sea creature section of my museum, completed both those sections of my encyclopedia, got my gold bug net, got a dreamie villager (Diana!), and I just got perfect town status for the first time ever!


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night the flowers along the river bank got replaced.  The white/pink roses were replaced with pink lilies/white carnations. 
The main/guest town dropped their stash to help replace them.   Fixed Fauna and Kyle flowers around their house.

Early this morning I changed the flowers around the mayor house.  It was 330am in game time.  Not sure if the purple/pink lilies look nice.  It's hard to tell when it's still dark out.

Plan on working on the flowers that run along the train tracks next.  It's mid January there and I want a pretty pink town for April.


----------



## N a t

I managed to get a new villager in a near perfect location in my town, did a little landscaping, and finally updated my town paths for the changing of the grass~


----------



## Melyora

I reset my town on the 18th and today was the day my 9th villager was supposed to plot and it was going to be a smug.

I really like Marshal and Julian, Julian being my favorite smug, but I've had both of them in previous towns. So I wanted someone different, preferably O'Hare. 
Got lots of plots, but most of them right in front of my house or in front of Retail. I even had a Marshal once but I skipped on it, horrible place. 
Some plots were good, but was Quillson and I don't really feel for him.

Then along came Julian, plotting on a good spot and nearby Annalise, my snooty horse. I really really wanted to try a new smug, but fell for Julian again XD

So Julian is moving in tomorrow ^_^


----------



## theta

I finally got Sylvia to move out - her house was smack bang in the middle of one of my most frequently used paths -.-


----------



## ILeftTheGame

planted a load of cedars (still need some so if you're feeling generous hmu lel) and paid off the well. Still tryna get Drago to request the hammock and violet/becky/whitney to request some snooty pwps. Also got the scary painting from Redd! Doing the pwp diving trick rn so maybe an update on that front later if i'm lucky


----------



## stitchmaker

It was Bunny Days in my guest town and got free candy for main town Halloween.
It's my 4th year playing and got a lot of repeats.  Gave up and will be selling the piece on premium furniture day.


----------



## ILeftTheGame

I CAUGHT A SCORPRION!! AT 1:22AM!!! SO HAPPY


----------



## Corrie

I cleaned up all of the items off my town's ground!! I feel so relieved omg.


----------



## trevelyan

I'm completely redoing my top floor into a cafe style room and it's my current pride and joy. I managed to score an afternoon tea set (thank you @salmonflavoured!) and the rest of my ordered furniture came in the mail. Just need a cacao tree placed in a corner and it'll be perfect


----------



## robbywow

I got Ankha, and Agent S will be in my town tomorrow


----------



## Kitsey

Had incredible luck today and my town feels like it's really coming together  First I traded for some hybrids, then I saw Zucker, my last dreamie, was in boxes in a cycle town. The one non-permanent villager I had left, Sally, pinged to move, so I got to adopt Zucker! I was able to TT for the first time in my new town with no problems and while I was doing so, Club LOL opened so I FINALLY have emotions, and I went ahead and got my first K.K. Slider song (it was K.K. Adventure). I traveled back to today's date with no unexpected move-outs.

Also completed the Museum expansion PWP  And Lopez suggested the totem pole.

Tomorrow the real work begins... landscaping!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Not as much as usual, although I did manage to get a pic of Maple  
My main achievement was finally growing my own blue rose  only the one so far and really by complete accident as when I watered my flowers I watered the blue ones in with them. So pleased to have finally don't that  it's only take almost a year... 
and I got my silver customisation badge  thanks to a top o received off here on how to get it fast, shouldn't be much longer before I get gold


----------



## Melyora

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Not as much as usual, although I did manage to get a pic of Maple
> My main achievement was finally growing my own blue rose  only the one so far and really by complete accident as when I watered my flowers I watered the blue ones in with them. So pleased to have finally don't that  it's only take almost a year...
> and I got my silver customisation badge  thanks to a top o received off here on how to get it fast, shouldn't be much longer before I get gold



Nice!

I got my first purple rose on my 3th day, also quite by accident, but I don't mind!

//

Have not started ACNL yet, 8:30 AM here, but today it's time to greet Julian!


----------



## ILeftTheGame

Managed to get a black tulip, planted some cherry trees near Margie's house - if you've seen the ac movie you'll understand  Took Katie to someones town and bought a sweets bookcase from their T&T and created a design for a sign for the campsite. Also began a mushroom circle/fairy ring and laid a small stepping stone/clover/pink carnation path! Visited a few cool dream towns aswell. It's been a very busy day.... I've been playing for about 7 hours


----------



## trevelyan

I fiiiiinally got my hands on K.K's picture and the diehard K.K fan badge! Also finished my cafe style room and I think I'm 100% pleased with every room in my house. Just need to work on landscaping and growing more flowers.


----------



## Soda Fox

I just restarted, so I cut down some trees, caught and sold some island beetles, and built a new bridge.


----------



## SilkSpectre

More bushes and tearing down the windmill- I want the tulips gone (a more uniform look for the flowers) and the tower there instead. I just need a snooty to suggest it!


----------



## Corrie

I finally got my train station upgraded!! I paid to get the zen styled one so tomorrow I shall wake up to it. C:


----------



## ChillyKio

Hearing about Leonardo's moving has rejuvenated me. I'm so excited.
Rudy's sick, so I got him medicine today. 
I also ordered the beautiful statue from Redd. That was the last statue I needed in the museum! Now 6 paintings left!
I attempted to grab the K.K. gold badge tonight but in the middle of listening to a bunch of songs K.K. Slider had enough and Club LOL closed. Looks like it was too late. 
Gulliver washed up on shore today. I'm getting a souvenir from Canada tomorrow! 
Today was a great day for progression!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I completed the whole music section of the catalogue  so now I've just got clothing and a few accessories to get before I can say I've got a complete 100% (ignoring the fact I still don't have bronze fish and big trophys).


----------



## Holly...

Let'a see... I moved around a ton of flowers, picked all the fruit, talked to my favourite villagers until they told me to leave them alone and chopped down some cedar trees. Pretty standard day.


----------



## namiieco

I got 100% rating on my cycling town and got a villager to move out. Got 6mil bells which gets me to 12 mil bells. Got marshal & marina in my cycling town. Lucky day.


----------



## Corrie

I caught a nice number of bugs and fish I hadn't gotten yet! I feel super accomplished! <3


----------



## cornimer

I caught a dorado and TT'd back to stop Bam from moving.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Not today but yesterday I finally got my customisation badge! Took an absolute age going back and forwards to retail and I was getting a bit desperate for it now so admittedly I did alter the K lock several times. Just want my badges done so I can focus on the catalogue. Also got Skye's picture  just working on getting Maples now


----------



## trevelyan

Chief moved in today and his plot was on a really bad spot. RIGHT next to Re-Tail and some peach trees are now gone (it's okay buddy still love you) so I spent a good portion of my playing time completely remodelling an entire section of town. It actually kind of looks better than it did before haha.


----------



## ILeftTheGame

Yesterday i paid off the stone tablet and got Margie's picture and rearranged my main room a tad bit to fit it in. I also paid off my loan so today i woke up to a nice little extension on the right side which i am planning on turning into an underwater kind of room full of cool fish and glow-y objects! I paid off the instrument shelter so that should be built tomorrow. I also got 2 pink lillies so have started some landscaping near re-tail and it looks pretty good so far - im about 65-70% done with it  Did a trade for the lovely phone this morning which i'm going to put in the basement (i stupidly sold it because i thought it was just part of the lovely set and didn't realise it was an unoderable)


----------



## gettingcolder

Plot reset to move Marshal in and he ended up in a decent space! This is only the second time I tried plot resetting.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night Susan my extra player came out to talk to the villagers.  They were very happy to see her.
Susan worked in the coffee shop and received the coffee maker.  Added it to her 7-11 room.  Need to get some take out cups next.

Still no Badge Guy in Town Reality.  Come one Nintendo give the mayor the gold streetpass badge.


----------



## Nunbal

I finally got the Cafe pwp! ^^


----------



## Leota

Replaced my town flag ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Plot reset Maple into the exact spot I wanted her after only 5 tries!  Woo!


----------



## Cascade

built the Dream suit


----------



## emolga

i got the dream suite! too bad the server is under matenince right now...


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I got Beau!! Well not today, yesterday/last night. Having a nightmare plot resetting so if I manage it today without losing my mind that will probably be my accomplishment


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

After 7 hours trying to plot Beau he still wasn't in quite the right place, a square out to the right and a square further back than I wanted. Anyway, it worked out well as I've need completely redone the area around his house. Put new paths there and it's set out so much better than when Erik was there. So it's worked out well. Also rearranged all my flowers and organised them into species. They were all mixed previously


----------



## NeonxVandal

LinkToTheWorld said:


> After 7 hours trying to plot Beau he still wasn't in quite the right place, a square out to the right and a square further back than I wanted. Anyway, it worked out well as I've need completely redone the area around his house. Put new paths there and it's set out so much better than when Erik was there. So it's worked out well. Also rearranged all my flowers and organised them into species. They were all mixed previously



Plot resetting? How does one do this?! 

To reply to the thread, some landscaping to fix the area where Antonio used to live. Have some pwps by it and just couldn't decide how to fix the path or where to put trees. Also got my Katrina in my shopping area now... finally! Paid her a visit too and got a strange teletubby-looking headpiece.. lol. ^__^


----------



## N a t

I managed to drive myself crazy :l


----------



## avdhpns

Got my first piece of Sloppy Furniture at Re-Tail .


----------



## ChillyKio

Despite not being able to play much today, a lot was done! Leonardo fully moved out, which meant I had 
another spot for a dreamie! I adopted Papi, and I'll be busy plot resetting him tomorrow (thanks Kevinnn!!)!
I got Wendy's pic! It's crazy because I was NOT expecting that! To think, Ankha's been in my town WAY longer and no pic from her...
I ran into Gulliver on the beach, and I'm receiving a Portuguese souvenir tomorrow! 
I did a couple of island tours. Gotta rack up more medals for that badge!
I set up the wooden bridge PWP and paid it off.
I got another striped shirt from the Able Sisters for my striped wardrobe...
I think that's all. I'm excited for tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird

I finally accomplished the majority of my landscaping! I would be done, but then I decided I wanted to fill in other areas with black roses/tulips/lilies, so now I have that to look forward to!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I'm trying to get something new done everyday. Yesterday I was really grinding to get my balloon hunter gold badge so I didn't get much cycling done, sadly I still didn't get it. I did however tt back to the big event the other week so I could get the bronze trophy, which I managed at last  now I just need the bronze fishing trophy but I'm in no massive rush. Still have all the clothes section of my catalogue to get done.


----------



## Kitsey

First I had the ceremony for the lighthouse and went about my usual routine for the day. Added a room on the first floor in the back of my mayor's house. Got the bronze cataloging badge 

Then I broke my own rule and time traveled to get more PWP suggestions. Of course... none of the ones I got were any I was really hoping for (bell, metal bench, zen garden, pile of pipes), but at least I got them out of the way! I bred some orange hybrids, traveled 2 weeks to restore my grass, and am now back to the present day. I don't regret it, it wasn't the worst way to spend a Friday...

I got tired of Walker wearing his jungle camo shirt, so I did the thing where you mail them 5 of the same shirts. It was the first time I tried that trick, and to my surprise just after 5 pm I see Walker running around, looking cute in the blue plaid tee I sent c: I sent Bella the beaded shirt because she does _not_ look good in Deirdre's shirt. Haven't seen her around town yet though.

My town is a total mess right now - items everywhere. And flowers. I think I have way too many regular flowers. Tomorrow will be a clean-up day.


----------



## stitchmaker

Added the Wisteria Trellis last night after the statue was gone.  Removed the fairytale lamp before paying for the Wisteria Trellis.
Fixed the pathways around that area, planted some shrubs and placed some new flowers.  Will add the last shrubs and find a new place for the fairytale lamp tonight.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Managed to get loads done yesterday. Finally got some motivation to sort my house out, and I have a beach and museum full of unoderables and villager pictures (which I'm still sorting) that I've now organised mostly. My house is now a proper house again, I had got in the habit of junking things in the rooms and then it seemed like too much work to do anything about it. Really proud of how it's looking now  one step closer to having a dream address


----------



## Eline

I finally got the brick bridge suggested! Yay!


----------



## crossinganimal

I got some items off my wishlist and also Pippy as a new bf lol
Just visited her and she gave me a winter sweater because I'm her friend and right afterwards she gave me a shirt (the same one she's wearing) and says we should always dress as twins haha


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I got perfect town status... for the first time ever, and I've been playing AC since 2006


----------



## Jordon

I finished getting my house ready for Halloween


----------



## NeonxVandal

Cucco said:


> I got perfect town status... for the first time ever, and I've been playing AC since 2006


Congratulations!

Spoke to everyone I plan on keeping in town, made sure not to talk to the others. Checked on my hybrids. Cleaned up a bit for perfect status again, but managed to mess it up before dinner. xD


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

My house is now complete  I've sorted out all of my villager pictures, could only display a few of them as they're in the basement and there's not much room. Just displayed my favourite ones. All that's left now is to customise the blue bathtub (only found out I could do that this morning) and decide whether to keep the playroom or have a laundry room. But overall, its complete and the hardest parts done


----------



## ChillyKio

Today, I did a lot of landscaping. Areas are finally starting to come together.
I did some work on my new alt, talked to Sable, grabbed a coffee, changed her hairstyle, and fixed up her house.
I did my daily 3 island tours, can't wait for that silver badge! 
Tomorrow Deirdre is leaving. It's bittersweet, since I really liked her, but it's time for some change.
Tomorrow will be an eventful day!


----------



## ChillyKio

Wow, I haven't had a busy day like this in a while. I actually couldn't complete everything on my to-do list! That leaves a lot of work for tomorrow! 
Deirdre was in boxes, and it was upsetting to see her go. Thankfully, she was adopted, and good thing because I don't think I would've been able to void her! I'm glad she'll be cared for in a new home. 
I also picked up Muffy today! I plot resetted for about 6 hours, and settled on a close spot that wasn't quite where I initially wanted it. I'm pleased with where her plot is, though! That's all that matters! This also means I have obtained all of my dreamie villagers! 
Tomorrow is another day I'm excited for, as it is the fishing tourney! Woohoo!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I've not organised all of my unorderable items (2 beaches full, a locker full and 4 museum rooms worth of stuff). I've selected some bits and pieces to keep in case my villagers want furniture and the rest I've wrapped up to save space in my museum. What's left I will just sell on here at some point  it was a major task given how much stuff I had to sort through and I have very little ground space in my town so there was lots of running back and forth. Really feel like I've made such progress  can't wait to get my DA up and running


----------



## Wildroses

Tried to have Tabby over as a guest, but she bailed on me because my house has cockroaches in it. These gold roses for which I took off the Beautiful Town Ordinance better be worth it once I have them.


----------



## N a t

Some cleaning up, and I finally bought the last piece I needed for my updated house exterior  Took a lot of TTing on my spare game to finally get that darn mailbox >>


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I finally got the gold fishing rod!


----------



## Rainyks

Let me tell you what I didn't accomplish; I still couldn't kick out Diana's pastel *ss and get my own Mallary :ı


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I spent a lot of time customising yesterday/last night. There's it much left in my house that hasn't someway been altered by Cyrus. 
It's a new goal of mine to try and customise every furniture piece in the catalogue (only the possible customisable ones obviously). 
And I got Genjis picture this morning  is been waiting a while for it and didn't want to buy it off here really. Very glad to add it to my collection


----------



## ChillyKio

I've been advancing my villager picture collection rapidly. A week ago, I got Coco's pic. When Deirdre moved, I got her pic. Today, I received Zell's pic!
Yet, Ankha has been in my town the third longest and hasn't even given her pic to me. I may have to rely on next April Fools.
I keep on getting PWP suggestions from Rudy (finally), but he keeps mentioning ones I don't want! I want the bonfire, Rudy. The bonfire! How inconvenient that you can only get one PWP prompt a day... the last PWPs remaining for me are jock-only PWPs. This is utterly painstaking. 
On another note, landscaping is coming along. The grass deterioration is so prevalent, that I dislike how everything's going anyway.
Keeping all of my ten dreamies put is hard work, as well. I wish there was a simpler way!


----------



## Le-Vane

Just bought myself a second game, so I've been trying to get set up for a cycling town... Maybe, haha. 

On my main one I started a second save file so that I can build a little bakery next to the Cafe. I have great plans for it but... Wanting and doing are two different things!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I customised the whole of the cabana set with gold nuggets, been saving the nuggets for ages and meaning to get around to it. Took a while even with tt but the set looks so good now. Moved out Flurry, which I've also been trying to do for a while now. Just adopted Molly so I will be plot resetting her later, probably be on here somewhere moaning about it again  finally I decorated my front room for haloween. Put out some pumpkin heads and some creepy items, tried to make it look like what I would do with my house.
And then I pretty much spammed Sahara for her wallpapers and floors. Finally got the autumn floor and the bathouse wall and floor but I'm still looking for the mossy carpet so no doubt I will try and get that from her when I've finished plotting Molly


----------



## Greggy

Good News: I placed new paths and made my mining district look more like a mining district. Phew!
Bad News: Everybody's catchphrase is now "harrumph". Thank you Chief.


----------



## Nunbal

- adopted Beau for my main town.
- moved all my black flowers on my beach.
- dug up all the gyroids that have been accumulating for the longest time.


----------



## blackfeint

i passed all four of gracie's fashion checks.. in a matter of a few hours.. with the help of time travelling. 

i had to check on each villager every time i TT'd and ended up having two villagers that pinged me wanting to move. luckily, i caught them in time, and neither of 'em are moving anywhere. tomorrow starts the remodeling of TIY → T&T Emporium.

also i finally finished upgrading and decorating my brand new basement, so there's that.


----------



## ChillyKio

Rudy suggested the fire pit PWP (been calling it bonfire this entire time)! I'm so happy! You bet I set that PWP up immediately. I've been needing that for ages!
I did a little landscaping.
I made a million bells via giving Bob, my camper, island beetles  (I didn't even have two inventories full of beetles! I'm impressed).
A bit of a slow day. I'm at a loss at what to do with my town now.


----------



## N a t

Did a tiny bit of landscaping, but spent most of the day designing. I'm very pleased with the results. I also got many items I wanted from a friend, very generous! My day as far as ACNL goes was very nice~


----------



## Greggy

What did I accomplished today? I deleted my frigging town after all that effort I did yesterday. Finally I'm free~


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Got Molly plotted one the first time yesterday! Couldn't believe it. Was so careful with my DS until I got it saved and locked in place. After the problems I had before with Beau it was such a relief. I also almost finished customising my sloppy set, just the sofa and lamp left.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Met a new player recently and gave her everything I had left over from my giveaway thread. Quite pleased that my town is now clean again and I helped someone in the process. ^__^


----------



## Worldsvamp

i got a large boockase, so now i can order a bunch from the catalog and make a *huge* library


----------



## CinnamonCrab

-I got my furniture catalog down to 1 item left to complete (still gotta do stationery and clothes tho)
-I earned a few gold badges, but phineas hasn't shown up yet
-got my town back to perfect status after leaving items everywhere for 3 days for a retail method trade


----------



## CinnamonBaby

Finally finished the fountain! Looks really nice ^U^


----------



## Dorian

Went on three of my towns so far today.. stopped Harry from leaving, landscaped and gave Paula medicine in Cocoplum, dedicated the Dream Suite, landscaped and sent letters to everyone in my newest town of Harvest, ran errands, landscaped including bamboo harvesting and visited neighbors in Corvidae.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost forgot, today in Corvidae, my start up screen showed Hazel falling into a pitfall. So I logged in, RAN like the wind to her house and LEAPT into the pitfall before she could fall into it. And she was one step away from disaster. Who loves their villagers? I do


----------



## NeonxVandal

Making good use of the exhibit rooms with all the giveaway items I've received!


----------



## Elin1O

I got 100% approval in my cycling town, so I finally started my cycling town today! Super happy!


----------



## Invisible again

In Ruby, I did a bit of landscaping and completed donations for the Roost. Also finished my paths and finally got Scoot to ping to move out. c:


----------



## kinsnuf

SHEP REQUESTED TO MOVE. ive never been happier


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12

Today,  I finally got my town development permit and I begun landscaping my town


----------



## Becca617

I created a whole spreadsheet of what I need left to complete my catalog, it took HOURS but it will pay off  
Also fished a bunch for my 5000 fish caught badge, and dreamed of towns for my sandman badge.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I completed the furniture part of my catalog ^_^ and got the gold catalog badge!


----------



## ChillyKio

A friend recently joined the animal crossing craze, so I helped sort out her new town, and explain some functions. We visited each other back and forth, and we had a great time! I hope I get some sort of badge from all of the times she visited today!


----------



## Invisible again

In Sapphire, I finally got around to landscaping my campsite area a bit. Hoping my bushes will grow! Also making progress with my homes. And in Ruby, I've finally moved out Scoot and can finally place that rice fence PWP (or whatever it's called) near where his home used to be. Also changed my paths to a more autumn appropriate one, and I'm really loving it so far!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Tia sugested the police station after I did the diving trick
(I was hoping for a scallop for pascal but got the police station instead! Bonus!)

Visited Kyle's house, did the usual stuff round town and completed my cafe payment, all thats left is my basement house pay. 
(
Mayor's life is never dull!!)

I also put the ordinance to Beautiful, the other didnt suit me or the town.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Getting an awful lot done in my town lately. Villager pics are now organised in my museum, which took ages to find them all. 
I've got the majority of saharahs walls and floors, which took a bit of time travel but I really wanted to complete my house. I've switched out all of my regular trees and now have ceder trees in the North of town. I've just got the top wooded area to go, so now I've got some trees ready to be decorated at Christmas  and I'm also best friends with skye  just Beau/Molly and Maple to go now


----------



## NeonxVandal

Well, I just started tt-ing in last couple days. Managed to move in a couple of my dreamies~ Mitzi and Chief. Haven't done plot resetting ever and used placing pwps to prevent them from plotting in certain areas. Everyone seemed to land somewhere decent except for Chief. He plotted right in front of my south beach pathway. Kind of bummed about it. Didn't think they'd move that close, ever. But I tried to work around it. So I've been busy with that and fixing paths around my town in general. Will end up giving him to a friend and start getting into plot resetting. Lesson learned. :3


----------



## lolita.x

nothing bc im lazy af


----------



## Becca617

My mayor just got the gold medal badge!! I'm so happy ^^


----------



## StarUrchin

What did I do today? I found out about th new update for AC and was like GIVE ME BACK ANIMAL CROSSING JONATAHAN! ( I lent it to him cuz I got bored of AC lol)


----------



## Becca617

I just got my gold weeding badge!! I've never felt so accomplished


----------



## Licorice

I re-decorated my house. The only room I didn't touch is the basement. It's still a laundry room. I'm really happy with it. It's almost completely done except I need two more things for my library and I might tweak the bathroom a little. Other than that though it's finished. I wanted something realistic and cozy. Now to get the cabin exterior! 



Spoiler: living room











Spoiler: kitchen










Spoiler: bedroom










Spoiler: library/study









Spoiler: bathroom


----------



## ashlif

I breed some blue flowers and got a new mushroom. I also got a tri-force stamp on my first try using my new sliver axe.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Get rid of some hybrids that i didnt need


----------



## CJODell62

In Granada, I got Shari to move in. She'll be replacing Sydney who moved out on Monday.


----------



## AlienLiaru

Built the cafe, collected mushrooms, and will pass Gracie check soon!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

After days of buying fortune cookies and finding nothing, today I found the New 3DS, as well as the Wii U! Yay! Finally!


----------



## mintellect

I finally found something to do with all my common flowers; I was able to organize them in a nice path along my beach.
And this happened quite a few days ago but I finally attained perfect town status!


----------



## Gaby

I finally sent Lolly a welcome letter I like to send to all of my villagers. She moved in last week, but for some reason it skipped my mind. However, after seeing her around more and more I realized how happy I was to have her in my town and I went and bought her a gift and sent her a letter :>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I obtained all of my dream villager pics!  Cece's, Viche's, Chelsea's, Chai's, Etoile's, Marty's, Toby's, Rilla's, and Celeste's.


----------



## Tobiume

Got my first blue pansy yesterday and got it to breed another today.


----------



## Becca617

i completed my living room part of my house so that is now 3 rooms done. i got started on my bathroom as well. i got a lot of landscaping done as well around my campsite with cedars and holly starts, i moved clovers and mushrooms around, i arranged a new path and plan to create a 3rd character in place of my tower, and Lopez is moving in!


----------



## Reyrey

I got 8 marshal cards in real life and I got some pwp requested and done


----------



## gazea9r

In game it's my birthday (my game is in September lol) so I'm having a party with Lolly, Stitches and Biskit :3 But after the party, I plan on fixing up my paths that I've already laid down, planting cedar saplings in the northern portion of town to at least get a layout of how many white-azaleas I actually need to finish landscaping and then I will begin to move out villagers in order to fill up my town with villagers I'd like to have so that I can get started on getting pings for PWPs.


----------



## Reyrey

I finished all of my blue roses and I am about to finish the most blue A town could ever have and look beautiful!


----------



## Flare

Finally got all hybrids I need!
Now I'll start breeding and storing them when I feel I can plan my town paths!
Will be planning a hybrid giveaway.


----------



## MayorNoodl

I went beetle farming today! full box of golden stags. Took so long but was worth it!


----------



## Ichigo.

I almost finished decorating the first room in one of my alt's homes! I thought I had a vision for it (hotel lobby) but it turns out I'll have to change a few things to improve the aesthetics. Lots of furniture ordering and refurbishing and I'm still not done with the one room. 
(Also wow this thread used to be so active. What happened?)


----------



## Plum Pudding

I started playing again after a few months break and trying to get to grips with the new stuff, campground, MEOWs tickets, etc.


----------



## forestyne

Built a wooden bench lol, it's baby steps but I'm close to my vision of my town.


----------



## Loriii

I TT'd to the time when the grass finally becomes green 'coz I'm getting tired of winter XD


----------



## Joyce

I removed a fairytale street light to make some room for redecorating.


----------



## CJODell62

Today, Wolf Link moved into New York.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I stopped Fauna from moving in Canaan and time traveled to April Fool's Day in Diamond so I can get my villagers' pictures the lazy way and keep their houses/shirts original lol.


----------



## Dashonthecob

finally got barold to ask me about moving out


----------



## Loriii

Finally completed all the jock pwp requests in my second town (then moved the villager out) XD


----------



## laineybop

I finally got all of the Sanrio furniture I want. Now I'm working on the clothes. It's very slow going.


----------



## JSS

Daily routines + inventory management

Also got the last item from the Gorgeous set and might be getting the last Pascal item I need as well (FINALLY, why are Scallops so rare smh).


----------



## Lululand

Planted a bunch of new bushes and flowers, and shifted around my waterways a little.
I'm making steady progress and I'm liking my town so far, but my villagers still aren't requesting any of the PWPs I need


----------



## Holly...

Did a little landscaping around my paths and ran errands for my villagers ^-^


----------



## Ichigo.

TTing to refurbish a bunch of furniture and decorating the spa in my alt's house


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Today I wasted almost half of my Play Coins on fortune cookies so I could give a certain someone the birthday gift of a lifetime. I ended up losing Purrl in the process of time-travelling back and forth between today and yesterday for the fortune cookies, but it was worth it in the end.
Oh, and Ganon and I are at the next level of friendship; he sent me a random letter this morning. >w<


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I managed to get some items I really wanted for my house.


----------



## hamster

-moved in all of my characters
-got sable's sewing machine (3/4)
-got the beautiful ordinance
-moved hybrids from my old town
-got club LOL


----------



## Glaishy

Spent four hours on the island. Was worth it though. I got a box of nothing but golden stags and horned hercules, no lie.


----------



## Loriii

Completed uchi pwp requests 
Done a bit of landscaping on the east part of my map.


----------



## Takeru

I finished designing both my main bedroom and a guest bedroom for my house. For the main bedroom I tried to work around Gracie's series and for the guest room I used Pompurin's furniture.


----------



## JSS

Usual rounds + visited the Reset Center for the first time ever + HHA gold badge for Serena + got a camper exclusive item and over 500k from Moe in the campsite. Lazy campers are the best


----------



## Ichigo.

i finished furbishing the cafe/reading room for my side character's home  i also started on that same character's hotel bedroom but haven't done much to it


----------



## Candyapple

- added more hybrids 
- decorated the beach with cute qr's, little items and flowers 
- manage to adopt Apple (and she moved right in the middle of my black and white hybrids forest...destroying few flowers and precious mushrooms!!! good job me, thinking she would have move right in Ankha's place...)
-buying some ice creams and other street pass item from a person on the forum to put under the tree for when I update my DA!

Update: you know the mushrooms that Apple destroyed..well I just went to the police station today..and my mushrooms were there, safe! Thank you Booker lol


----------



## dizzy bone

in Kiri: 
planted loads of bamboo.. really liking the look of it in my new town but also a pain in the ass to harvest and maintain 

in Tinytree:
I started the day too late so I couldn't shop or anything (at least kiri is on the night owl ordinance) so I just played puzzle league and got some meow coupons.


----------



## Invisible again

Got Monique leaving today, planted trees, and got some much-needed ice furniture in Sapphire. In Ruby, I just did a little bit of landscaping.


----------



## Miii

I got the sapling clock, which you apparently get for playing for 3 years


----------



## MelbaBear

I paid off the Mueseum Renovation and caught a few beetles to earn some bells today. This week's been an eventful for my town, I built a lighthouse, paid off my loan for a second floor, put down some paths and got Shampoodles and Club LOL which I'm excited about!
Oh, and I invited Claude to move in


----------



## Snowfell

In Woolsey, I stopped Chai from moving, paid off my loan, and expanded my house.


----------



## nSound

I finished the flower clock work project and upgraded my house for the "gazillionth time"! I also redesigned my house, and achieved over a 80,000 score.. not bad, I'm aiming for a 400,000+ once I'm done with all my rooms. Flowers is not really a hassle since I have my beautiful ordinance on, also I have a perfect town. For some reason only one Jacob's Ladder has grown.. hm. Anyway, I'm almost done with my emote book.. 2 more emotes left. Lastly, I just talk and socialize with my villagers.. I'm trying to get all their pictures. >


----------



## Loriii

Built/landscaped the tower.
Scanned and then moved Sylvana back into my town in an ideal spot.
Bought flower and bath wall items from Harvey's.
Link my HHD save so I could get the giant furniture and fill up the missing part in my catalog.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Just finished re-landscaping for Spring. I can finally update my Dream Address and work on my houses.


----------



## Ichigo.

i finished my side character's house! i also changed the area near my town hall a bit. tore down some PWPs and replaced them with others. also tried to landscape that area differently but i'm not quite finished yet.


----------



## dawnofvayle

Finished off some Timmy & Tommy cataloguing. Got the last orderable stationary I was missing. Got the last few walls and floors I was missing (except one). Got most of the last few bits of the normal furniture series I was missing. Still some work to do, but I am getting close to that gold badge.

Got my streetpass bronze badge in my alternate town, already had it in my main town. Working on trying to get to silver in my main town.

Cut down a dead perfect apple tree and got the triforce stump, which is awesome! Never had that particular pattern stump before.

I've also been working on trying to get the Sloppy furniture. Iggly is in one of my towns and he's got about 4 or 5 pieces of it in his house. He's already given the mayor of that town quite a few - hopefully I'll con him out of the rest soon (poor Iggly). And, randomly, the sloppy wall was in my Retail store in my main town so I snapped that up. Must have been having a good luck day or something.


----------



## Elvera

Only played in Novis today, but got a bit done.
Finished paying off my Wind turbine today and just in time too as Bianca requested the police station (I'm so happy with her at the moment). 
Planned out some paths on the top section of my town. 
Planted some trees to separate the campsite from Wolfgang's house
And finally asked Phoebe to move into Novis (to hopefully get some more Uchi PWPs)


----------



## e-puff

I got Ankha to wear her original shirt again!
But now Tabby is wearing it too...


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Just convinced Stitches to move into my town from the campsite


----------



## Ichiban

Got my final dream villager, Scoot


(ZIP ZOOOOOOM)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I got Rosie's house plotted and surrounded her plot with pink and blue flowers <3 So excited to see her tomorrow!


----------



## Loriii

Replaced a couple of paths that I've barely used
Got another lazy pwp request (need 3 more)


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Donated some art to the museum! Now I only need 1 more piece of art and the entire museum will finally be complete


----------



## Twisterheart

I got my silver medalist badge, my silver refurbishing badge, and my catalog maniac gold badge.


----------



## Ichigo.

i moved chai in and put the finishing touches on my town!! now i just need to play for a few more days and i think my plaza tree will finally reach the last growth stage


----------



## ashlif

I gave Molly a shirt that I wanted her to wear and build some new work projects in my town, Aladus.


----------



## Loriii

Finished expanding the second floor of my third character's house
Finally got the last of lazy pwp request


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Finally paid off my loan and got the new storeroom. Also moved in Poncho and Bill via campsite. CAUSE WHY NOT HAVE THREE JOCKS IN THIS TOWN


----------



## amarie.

finally got my Dream Suite today! i have a list of addresses i've been saving just for this day


----------



## Corrie

I purchased a bunch of stuff from my catalog in order to complete rooms in my house. C: They are coming along great!


----------



## Garrett

Moved in Beau (he's picked a beautiful spot just by the start of the waterfall), had Flurry over for a visit, completed all my daily and weekly initiatives, gave Shep a peach, found Whitney for Kabuki and rearranged my roses for breeding.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Got a new villager and bred a few blue violets.


----------



## jcmbangor

completed the last of my three emotion jokebooks...I became very fond of Shrunk as a character in the process.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Just did daily stuff. Fished and caught a frog to give to the museum. Breed some carnations. Not much.


----------



## Garrett

Introduced myself to Beau, did both daily initiatives, found a piece of furniture for Butch, gave Stitches a sassy new catchphrase and got a present from the post office for having 5 million in savings.


----------



## Shimeki

Watered all my flowers, introduced myself to a new villager, and saved annalisa from falling into a pitfall trap


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Stopped Marshal from moving out and got gift ideas from villagers for Jingle's visit(it's perma-winter in my town)


----------



## oath2order

I actually remembered to water my flowers. I'm kind of a bleh stage for the game where I don't want to do much.


----------



## Corrie

I finally cleared out my entire museum and moved the items that were there, to my drawers. It feels so nice having them at an easier access.


----------



## Ryumia

I was able to finish a petition for Fang. He wanted to petition something called Restoring Nostalgia. ^.^ It took quite a while to get it done... The signature thread was practically dead, so I probably won't be using it anymore to get some signatures. It seems that making my own thread for signatures was a bit more effective to get the job done.

I also helped Marshall decorate his home. He wanted to replace his cactus with something, so I bought him a plant to replace that cactus. In return... He gave me a dentist's chair. Didn't need it though.

Another thing I did was help Anchovy deliver something to Jitters. I made the delivery to Jitters and he no longer needed the package. He tried to sell it to me, but I refused it because I didn't have any bells with me. Forgot what he was trying to sell me though. Went back to Anchovy and told him what happened.

Lastly, I found a lost item and searched all over town to find the owner. It turns out the owner of the items was Jitters. I assumed it was Tammy, but I was proven wrong.


----------



## CJODell62

Today in Orlando, Punchy set a plot for his house. He'll be moving in tomorrow, replacing Lily.


----------



## Garrett

I redecorated my main ground floor room for summer, had a visit from Kiki, visited Stitches, worked at the Roost, learned the gleeful emotion, traded some saplings, planted some new hybrids and finally joined Club Tortimer. 

Busy day!


----------



## PacV

I'm about to het the last two Villagers i want, Rolf and Kyle.


----------



## Garrett

Celebrated the new floral clock
Received a golden watering can from Isabelle (yay!)
Donated to get the hammock PWP
Updated at the Dream Suite
Spent enough at Timmy & Tommy's and Leif's to get them both to upgrade
Did both daily achievements
Re-arranged top floor
Cleared out some unused orderables from storage
Watered flowers I'm trying to breed with my lovely new watering can


----------



## Phylydus

Got a new floral clock
Watered my flowers with my new silver watering can
Cought some fish 
Added some paths to my town and planted some saplings to make the town more to my taste


----------



## Wolfie

Haven't played yet today, but yesterday in the game Moose moved out and I got one of my dream villagers, Fauna. 
I cleaned up my town and planted cherries and oranges, finally completing my collection of all the fruits in the game
Though I was sad that I did something stupid causing myself to lose most of my flowers, some users on the forum gave me carnations and hybrids so now my town is starting to get flowers again 
Halfway there to completing the towns police station
Deposited a good amount of bells bells into my villagers ABD
Made a good amount off of selling bugs to Reese


----------



## WaterSymbol

Finally finished getting all the town fruits possible, now on to my 6th day of Perfect Town, got my first white carnation(!) and updated my dream town.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

- Caught fish and bugs on the island
- Bred a few blue roses
- Watered my flowers
- Bought a motherly statue at Redd's
- Sent Katie to explore another town
- Helped a person pass Gracie's fashion check


----------



## WinterSadie

Made a nice QR Dress, it's orange with a cat bell. I reset my town yesterday; I almost have the Approval rating done


----------



## mermaidshelf

I finished getting all the Inkwell items and got some more Epona items. I redecorated my Majora's Mask-themed house a bit and my space-themed house a bit. Got Meow Coupons on all my characters' accounts. I played Island Escape and got a new high score on Puzzle League. Prevented a villager from moving out.


----------



## Garrett

Got silver in the fishing tourney. I got gold last time so I didn't mind too much. 
Got the zodiac set so recreated Celeste's observatory in one of the museum's exhibition rooms.
Cleared out duplicate fortune cookie items to make space.


----------



## amarie.

Erik came into my campground today and i convinced him to move in! he's so cute and has great style. i love him already!


----------



## Garrett

I created a second character. I mainly wanted more storage and a place to display unorderables sets which don't really look right in my house, but I have been enjoying this mini reboot. It's fun to start off with a little tent again. 

Of course, it's easier this time around as my mayor left a ton of presents for the new guy in front of the station: money, tools, furniture and clothing. 

I also realised that it now means I have twice the number of MEOW coupons each day and can visit RVs twice without time travelling. Awesome!


----------



## HappyTails

I managed to get Sheldon to move in from the campsite. Bill, my jock villager is moving out tomorrow and I needed to replace him with another jock.


----------



## amarie.

Erik moved in today! that was pretty exciting. and yesterday i created a second character so i can make a Hogwarts house. he's Harry Potter and he paid off his tent so he got his house today. im super excited about starting Hogwarts in my town.


----------



## GADKAN

I started working on my tiles again! Finally went around to changing my paths from winter to spring/summer!


----------



## Laureline

Did some landscaping and then started to question my path size.


----------



## Pinkbell

YAY been starting landscaping.


----------



## Garrett

I caught a coelacanth!

It was raining heavily this morning so I thought I'd fish for a bit. My fifth or sixth catch was the coelacanth. 

My secondary character ordered his secret storage so I'll have somewhere to stuff my unused seasonal room sets. 

Fulfilled​ daily initiatives for both characters. 

Persuaded Kiki to stay - that's the third time she's pinged me.


----------



## Nightmares

I moved Rosie to a good place


----------



## suanmei

My town spawned its third jacob's ladder! Pretty surprised because I've only been playing for a month, thought I was ages away from perfect town status until I randomly found a jacob's ladder a few days ago. Feeling very blessed.


----------



## ZeFeZ

Placed tiles everywhere!
Upgraded my house again finally!


----------



## noctibloom

Wisteria Trellis. <3

One of my favorite PWPs of all time right now.


----------



## John Wick

Dug holes around Isabelle, and trapped her there.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Got some mushrooms to put around my camping area


----------



## SA_Games

Got my upstairs room upgraded, first shift at cafe. (I'm a bit of a noob)


----------



## Lanstar

I finally got the Golden Shovel! With that, I reorganized my flowers to be less messy, and have been preparing to try again on breeding blue roses from Hybrid Reds.


----------



## John Wick

Lanstar said:


> I finally got the Golden Shovel! With that, I reorganized my flowers to be less messy, and have been preparing to try again on breeding blue roses from Hybrid Reds.



I got it two days ago, and am trying to grow a Bell Tree! ^_^


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Lanstar said:


> I finally got the Golden Shovel! With that, I reorganized my flowers to be less messy, and have been preparing to try again on breeding blue roses from Hybrid Reds.



Good luck with that. All I'm getting are pinks and blacks, while the blue roses are the only flowers that are giving me blue roses.


----------



## Miii

Dug up all the fossils and gyroids, fixed some parts of my landscaping/ path design and finally updated my dream address.


----------



## Lanstar

Ehingen Guy said:


> Good luck with that. All I'm getting are pinks and blacks, while the blue roses are the only flowers that are giving me blue roses.



I'm hearing you - without the shovel, I kept just getting every other color than blue. However, I think I found a different technique to try out to get them.


----------



## kirst

Today, I've dug up all fossils and gyroids that were in town.
I completed my path a couple days ago, so I'm about halfway through putting flowers around the whole path (idk a better way to describe this, its a bit like a flower border tbh.. anyway) so I've added some more flowers to that.
I went to add a Yield sign, paid that so just waiting on it getting built overnight.
Think I'm gonna plant a few more trees and stuff though, I've only got one little bit where there's a few trees together, I'd quite like more kinda "wooded areas" so think I'm gonna get on to that either tonight or tomorrow.
I'm currently halfway through my design for my first face cut-out standee in the town, don't really know what to make the second one into tbh. First ones a mermaid, think I want a unicorn or something for the other. I'll do that tomorrow though.


----------



## Garrett

My new secondary character got his secret storage so I cleared out all the seasonal sets from the mayor's storage and gave them to the new kid. 

The new kid paid off his secret storage, had the home design seminar with Lottie and ordered a new basement.

Both characters fulfilled their daily initiatives and learned new emotions from Shrunk.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

My mayor redid her basement and made it into a 'Come Play With Us' room, inspired by The Shining, complete with two blue dolls, dim red lighting, and Hypno K.K. playing in the background.


----------



## Sanrio

bought some gracie grace stuff!


----------



## Cottonball

well, ive finally found a town map with cherrys after about 3 full days of searching.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

got 40 pink roses, and completed the illuminated heart pwp!


----------



## GADKAN

Cleaned up my town by cutting trees in unwanted spaces in and replanting some more along my paths! I love watching my trees grow!


----------



## HappyTails

I paid off my last home loan expansion. My house is now fully upgraded!


----------



## John Wick

I decided to water everything, as watering one set of flowers to get a hybrid faster, is rubbish.

My Bell tree spawned Bells, and I had some Hybrid Lillies around it.
Thanks to that most annoying new feature where you can shake trees whilst holding something, my Bells were shaken off. :-/

I turned the game off without saving, so 5 hours of work went down the drain.


----------



## Garrett

Fulfilled all daily and weekly initiatives

Ordered a new PWP bench facing the river, paid for it

Helped Katie visit a new town

Planted some new pear trees after Teddy plotted over the existing ones

Deflead Lucky - I suppose I should be grateful I didn't have to worm him too


----------



## Ehingen Guy

-Completed a few initiatives.

-Got a Blue Tarp and Daisy Meadow from Saharah.

-Went to the island and caught bugs and fish.

-Fertilized and watered my hybrid red roses.


----------



## Garrett

Greeted new resident Teddy. Planted a garden of orange cosmos and lucky clovers for him because he's orange and wears a shamrock t-shirt.

Went to the island to catch a shark for my daily initiative

Went to Shampoodles to change my eye colour to my own blue-green. It looks like I have cataracts though so I'll be changing them again!


----------



## Capeet

got some landscaping done! it feels like i'm getting nowhere because i keep redoing things but i guess that's progress too. also i think i'm happy with a couple new areas now so that's great.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Not much to be honest... I searched for fossils, went fishing, bought 3 rooms in the upstairs museum and started to put stuff in there to clean up my town because I had quite a lot of stuff on the ground, found the fake and money rock, and watered my flowers. I think that's it, but for some reason it took quite a lot of time.


----------



## John Wick

Spawned some hybrid red roses, put on my wetsuit and planted them on my smaller beach.


----------



## Garrett

Moved around a lot of flowers.

Got signatures for Kiki's Bring Back Fake TV petition.

Got new furniture for Butch and Kabuki.

Lucky wanted a rainbow stag so I went to the island and caught one and a bunch of other bugs.

Gracie was in town so I had my first fashion trial. She wanted iconic so I just wore my fortune cookie Link outfit. She loved it and passed me at first try! Just three more trials to go....


----------



## Ryumia

Things that I had accomplished in my town today are:


Placed some cedar trees, regular trees, apples tree, pink azaleas, blue hydrangeas, and purple pansies in my town.

Got Boomer to move out of my town due to being placed in bad spots.

Finished getting all House Upgrade for my Mayor Character. 

Finally started to get rid of some stuff in my mayor character's storage and placed them somewhere in my town. (I don't remember where I place each item and have to check them all when I have some free time. Probably should have planned where I put my stuff... :T Hope I don't get lazy the next time I start sorting things.)

I actually started to decorate my mayor character's house; however, I only decorated one room and it is not even done yet.

Finished getting all the house exteriors that I wanted for my second character.

The Shampoodle in my town can now let me change eye colors for my characters.

My mayor character has three of the four mannequins while my second character has two of the four mannequins.


----------



## casual.kyle

Today, I managed to get my Trendy theme challenge score up to 1,100,000 so I was finally able to remove all of the gross trendy junk cluttering my rooms. I also redesigned my Gracie room, and it looks so much better now. (Shoutout to everyone who had ideas and posted them in my thread! )


----------



## cyleris

i've had this town since may 10, and today I finally accomplished a perfect town 
I also got the cafe open and police station suggested


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

Things I accomplished (over 2 days)- 
1) Started a fresh new town and managed to find a map after a lot of resetting!
2) Can't a few bugs/fish for the last of spring.
3) Pay off my first house downpayment.
4) Meet all my neighbours.
5) Talk to Sable to unlock the sewing machine.
6) Dig up fossils and hide the pitfall seed on the beach.


----------



## John Wick

It was stormy, and I caught in total, 7 Coelacanth(s) in less than half an hour.

Since there are no Oarfish, they are easy to spot, and at one point, they kept re-spawning.
3 in a row.

Where I had trouble was with the Saddled Birchir.
Took 2 hours to find one.


----------



## Rabirin

Well I accomplished growing my town tree big enough to the point where I can sit on it, which means I can delete my town now. Pretty huge accomplishment since I had to leave my 3DS on non stop charge for 2 days.


----------



## dizzy bone

I finished my last character's house, well, it's good enough for now. I'm finally happy with all my character's interiors and I'm about 90% ready for a new dream update, I just need to rearrange my beaches and find a nice time of day, ideally a purple sky.


----------



## Voldecourt

Started a brand new game yesterday! Today I got 100% approval, paid off my home loan, and donated a bunch of bugs to the museum! I'm about to start laying down some initial paths and make a really good town flag! I forgot how much fun starting a new  game can be, considering I've had my main one since 2014.


----------



## lilangel

today i picked over 600 weeds in my cycling town and not ONE lucky clover :~(

EDIT : I TAKE IT BACK!! one!! one lucky clover!!!!


----------



## tifachu

Donated a dorado, loach, and char to the museum today... really want a gar & tarantula now. 

I'm going to be dreaming of tarantulas when I sleep


----------



## GreatUsername

I FINALLY managed to make a half decent flag design today, so that's good. It isn't the best, as I'm not very good with the pattern designer or drawing in general, but it's certainly a huge improvement over the previous flag, which was literally a solid red flag. I also did a bit of flower re-arranging, and moved a few items I got recently into my house. Overall, it was a pretty successful day, compared what I usually do in my town


----------



## Pyoopi

I fell in a pitfall that was behind one of my rocks. I thought the rock was eating me alive.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Caught a dorado, a few kois, arowanas and cherry salmon this morning. I also spawned a blue rose and orange rose amongst my hybrid reds. Go me!


----------



## Sin

I laid down some path work, did some more cycling. caught a cherry salmon on my newly made 2nd villager (i mean cmon wtf)... donated quite a few pieces of art to the museum, and i got TIY!


----------



## Garrett

I didn't do much in my own town as I've been visiting my nephew's abandoned town to do some weeding and grow gold roses.

However, Leif did surprise me by giving me the golden axe!


----------



## mde2001

Well given that I just started, today I boosted by approval rating and got a lot of bells. I've been donating everything I find to the museum as well. I've also being bugging all of my animals to try to become their friends. Other than that I've been watering flowers a lot to try to slowly boost the approval rating.


----------



## Ryumia

The following things that I accomplished today are:

- Got Eugene from someone and had them placed in the area that I wanted in my town.
- Got rid of Bob because he was located in a bad area.
- Place the cafe where Bob's house use to be.
- Donated enough money for the cafe to be built.
- Fixed some of my paths in my town.
- Donated some fossils to my museum.
- Customized some furniture from Cyrus at Re-Tail.
- My second character can finally be able to customize furniture.


----------



## casual.kyle

I got my Friga card in the mail today, so a lot happened today. 

- Moved Medli out
- Moved Friga in and plot reset her into a perfect spot
- Paved the entire bottom right half of my town that Medli's house prevented me from doing
- Visited a winter town and completed both my diving and fishing encyclopedias!


----------



## karixia

Got a lot done today ~~ bless
1. Moved Gigi out (finally omg)
2. Flurry showed up in my campsite and I died inside ive wanted Flurry for a while now 
3. Got 15 town visits-- slowly coming towards that 100 visits badge and changing my train station!
4. Arranged flowers to get more purple ones
5. Caught 4 new fish for my museum-- i need that underwater wall!
6. Fixed some town paths that got mussed up
7. Bought new starts and a Jasmine Bonsai
8. Did some island tours to get a mermaid couch!!
Overall super successful day!!


----------



## Garrett

Fulfilled all daily and weekly initiatives.

Created a new character to help with storage and to get Katrina quicker. 

Planted my new gold roses around Lucky's house.


----------



## ok.sean

finally finished fossil exhibit of museum


----------



## John Wick

Nothing.

I was watering plants around my bell tree, and my moronic villagers were swarming around me, bumping into each other, bumping into me, causing me to shake the bells loose.

I (once again) lost an entire mornings work, and restarted without saving.


----------



## mde2001

I unlocked the island so I went there and boosted up my museum, and sold any repeats to pay of the campground. I also got quite a few new fruits, and welcomed Apple, who moved in today.


----------



## ok.sean

got punchy's picture


----------



## jacjac

the first nooks store upgrade and the museum shop were both built and ready to go for me this morning )) really happy about that!


----------



## noctibloom

I time travel so: 

-Perfect town
-Perfect town for 15 days in a row
-Flower Clock
-Stone Tablet
-Town Hall renovation 
-2 Gracie fashion checks


----------



## 5cm/s

Today, I paid of the initial home loan for my second character that I made a couple days ago. Her house will be complete tomorrow morning, and I'm making her house into a spa! I bought a lot of stuff for her spa today, so I'm v v pleased with that! Today was also the first day I could sit on my town's tree and watch my history, which made me really really happy!! I also spent an hour placing patterns all over my town to make sure the villager (Marshal) who's moving in on the 8th moves into the right place! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pyoopi

I did all the usual chores but I still can't find the elusive fourth fossil. I don't even need fossils anymore but it's driving me bonkers!


----------



## Nenya

Watered all my hundreds of flowers; placed the outdoor chair PWP near a waterfall and planted flowers, bushes and bamboo near it; found the cutest sand and star seashell path QR and put it on one of my beaches; hunted for Mallary half a dozen times hoping she would ping and suggest the hot spring PWP (she didn't-the game KNOWS); dived for a giant isopod at the island (got one); moved some furniture around and got out some stored items and put them out; dug fossils and gyroids and sold them; got claw-foot bathtub customized with gold ore (love it); got changing room customized to sky blue (love that, too); bought perfect oranges on TBT; traded for cedar saplings on TBT; talked to villagers, of course, and met their needs, like picking three fleas off Jitters; read villagers letters and sold most of the junk they sent me at Re-Tail; I was really busy today, wasn't I? In game and in real life...good night!


----------



## earthangel

Made a new path


----------



## MayorWasabiOfOracle

I got a garden started by my resetti center manhole c:


----------



## 5cm/s

I stole a bunch of flowers from the island and planted them all over my town. I watered them too because I want pink and purple flowers I also switched up some paths and changed where I want my new villager to move into in two days. I'm so excited!

I also (finally) got another fossil I don't have yet. Three more to finish the dinosaur exhibit!

I sent letters to four of my villagers and said a heartfelt goodbye to Groucho who is in boxes (yo if anyone still wants to adopt him for free come hit me up  )...


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I got purple, orange, black and pink roses amongst my hybrid red roses. Ugh. On a brighter note, I caught a few dorados and arowanas this morning. Plus it's raining today, so I'm busy fishing for sharks and coelacanths.


----------



## Garrett

I did some fishing for my initiatives, caught my first Dorado, stupidly sold it at Re-Tail with the rest of my catch so had to find another one to donate.

Worked at The Roost. Just got beans.

Did some landscaping around The Roost, planted sweet olives and orange cosmos.

Picked out some furniture for Kabuki. Visited Beau and bought a piece from him.


----------



## Moonliet

I found my first Jacob's Ladder today


----------



## Rabirin

While resetting my old town and cycling through maps over and over, I finally found a map that I like! The native fruit is peaches, and I have Rosie and Chevre as a starters, both villagers i'd love to get to know. Now i'm currently working on moving Sylvana in, and i'll be all set. I can't wait to work on Sugarush.


----------



## P. Star

I updated my dream address and was pleasently surprised to learn that over 100 people have visited Newmist.


----------



## Dim

Did Island Tours, caught island fish and bugs, made money and MEOW coupons, donated fossils and art, and got more PWP down for plot reset.


----------



## racatl

I lined some more paths with bushes and moved some flowers around.  Landscaping sure takes a lot of work but I am determined to make my town pretty.  Wish I had more hybrid flowers, though /:
Purrl also suggested a wind turbine pwp so I decided to place it by my orchard.


----------



## noctibloom

The Emporium on Main Street and a Windmill in town.

I also made my own paths today!







I needed stone paths that were getting slightly overgrown but couldn't find the exact look, just similar things to what I wanted. So I spent too long making these. There will probably be some tweaking, still, but I'm kind of glad I went for it.


----------



## Corrie

I finished paying off my loan in my second town!


----------



## Dim

This morning I caught my first tarantula this season. I spotted the bugger was way over the other side of the river so I had to quickly go all the way to the bridge and catch him before for he got away/went into the river. Luckily I got him in time!

I also got one of my neighbors to plot her house to one of the spot I wanted. All the mats and PWP's made life easier! Hopefully I can make that small town I always dream of.


----------



## NormalVillager

I caught my first tarantula in 2 years and also paid off my house loan/


----------



## jacjac

yesterday i decided to start breeding flowers! i've never done it before so i looked up some tutorials/info, and when i woke up this morning to check on my town, i already had a pink rose! im really excited


----------



## CaramelCookie

I finally got my first Coelacanth today!! Still can't believe it~


----------



## 5cm/s

I plot resetted to get Marshal's house in (finally) the right place. Took forever, but I'm incredibly pleased with the result


----------



## Scarletfire56

Well, I paid off the first loan to turn my home into a tent and tted a little just to get that first villager after your starting ones in. After resetting a bit Marshal moved in right across the river from my home. Then, I made a prodesign dress.


----------



## CookieCrossing

-caught a Coelecanth
-caught a shark
-saw a tarantula for the first time in any AC game (I usually don't play in summer for some reason...)
-caught said tarantula!
-joined Club Tortimer


----------



## 5cm/s

Though it's still only 11:30 am, I've done a lot! T.I.Y. opened in my town today, and I just got beans from Harvey. Marshal plotted his house two days ago, and yesterday he was busy unpacking, but today I see him around town and it's just the cutest! I plot resetted so his house was near Ruby's, and the two little white fluffers keep hanging around each other :')


----------



## NormalVillager

I got Wolfgang in my new town and also got halfway through filling my second floor up with gyroids!


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Nothing because I haven't been on today lol.


----------



## Miii

After more than 3 years of playing this game, I finally came across the pink wetsuit. I did a bunch of tours and got 3 of them


----------



## racatl

I've been landscaping all day.  Planting trees, breeding flowers, building PWPs.  Very exhausting work but I'm pleased with how my town is progressing.


----------



## 5cm/s

Adding to my day:
I got Sally's picture! I'm v pleased hehe


----------



## Ryumia

I've started to decorate my two houses today. Also took out some stuff from my storage. Though... I had to place all those items all over my town. Soon I will be working on selling or trading those items away. I have purchased the museum rooms and will be decorating them eventually.


----------



## Soenatte

I got Merengue to move in from campsite TUT I was really busy studying Japanese so I didn't get much more done but oh dear lordy the rush I got when I saw her, goodness...


----------



## Garrett

- Picked up the yellow aloha t-shirt from the island.
- Passed Gracie's second fashion review. 
- Got a badge from Phineas.
- Picked out some furniture for Butch. 
- Attended the opening ceremony for the fence PWP, put flowers inside it.


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw

- Moved some flowers around, got a new space for my purple roses
- Caught some new fish for the museum
- Cleaned out my storage some
- Planted some bushes
- Found a gem rock
- Bought some red hibiscus from the island
- Finished my paths FINALLY


----------



## Dim

Got Mira to move in with no plot reset trouble. That's 3 down!


----------



## lunatepic

I visited some really pretty dream towns and got some inspiration for my own town!


----------



## John Wick

I got rid of amiibo Mathilda, after 5 months!

And Katrina unlocked her shop PWP.


----------



## Scarletfire56

I started up my second town of Fiore. 



I sold a ton of cherries to be able to buy a legit painting from Redd, or at least what I'm pretty sure is legit. Then, I gained a bit more to pay off my loan only to find Nook's closed. So, other than interacting with my new villagers that was it.


----------



## Ryumia

I got rid of some of my items from my town. It's great that my town is getting less clutter now. And... I helped some one get some in-game bells for bell tree bells.


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally got round to organizing my Mayor' storage and secret storage. Now to organize the other alt characters and museum exhibits! I need some order in my life lol u.u


----------



## Prog Rocker

I finally got a Police Station, and yesterday I got my last room. Next objective: Safe for the expansions.


----------



## Wickel

One of my villagers suggested the lighthouse so I build it immediately c:
I also paid of my loan again, worked on my paths and organized all of my flowers! Let's hope for some good hybrids tomorrow c:


----------



## twopercentmilk

Payed off my expansion loan and set up the funding for the fairy tale bench


----------



## 5cm/s

I got Ruby's picture! I squealed so loudly i'm so ashamed


----------



## casual.kyle

I caught my first tarantula ever today! I also got loads of PWPs requested, including the Picnic Blanket, Moai Statue, and Lighthouse!


----------



## John Wick

Re-built my Zen Bell!


----------



## Garrett

- found a famous mushroom, didn't eat it!

- passed Gracie's third fashion check, I had "flashy" so I wore the Kappa hat, top and pants with Kiki & Lala "cute" socks and shoes, she was impressed!

- found new furniture for Kiki

- caught my first piranha and tarantula, Blathers was shook!

- had Cyrus customise several Monster Hunter pieces for me

- found some orange lilies, planted them around Kiki's house


----------



## John Wick

Katrina's shop is finally on Main Street! ^_^


----------



## stitchmaker

Celebrated my 4 year anniversary with my 2 favorite villagers on June 14th.


----------



## Dim

Today I got one Kiki, and a whole bunch of doohickeys!


----------



## Alyx

Today I set up the water fountain project over by Marshal's house, after the police station got put into place. I wrote 10 letters, one to every one of my villagers (who mostly haven't received any letters from me at all). 

Also, I changed Cobb's catchphrase to "braiiins"...


----------



## Giully/Ouma

I got Marina to move in! Although, she's a weird spot but it's not a place where I'd move her from. Got some fishing and bug catching done, and overall had a pretty nice day! Beautiful ordinance is easily the best for my style, since I love gardening and making hybrids everyday.


----------



## Aquari

I finished plot resetting tangy, I really messed up though and logged into my mayor character before I was finished. Luckily for me she plotted in an OK place, It would've been a nightmare if she plotted where I thought she was going to. I'll be more careful when mindlessly spamming "A" next time!


----------



## Kitsey

I passed my second Gracie fashion check today! I've had 2 in about a week, I feel very lucky. My villagers and I celebrated the installation of the wind turbine, and I _finally_ spent some time landscaping a huge flower field around it. In the next few days I'll start up an apple/cherry/pear orchard there too. Also added the arowana and giant snakehead to my museum.


----------



## John Wick

I'm going to win the Bug-Off!


----------



## Kitsey

Just got Fang to request the stone tablet, so now I have all the PWPs that can be requested by any personality.


----------



## hana-mii

- Organized my town a bit today and added some flowers, fruit trees, and paths
- Got some furniture customized at re-tail
- Organized my storage and sold items I never used
- Donated some bugs and fossils to the museum


----------



## HHoney

Kitsey said:


> Just got Fang to request the stone tablet, so now I have all the PWPs that can be requested by any personality.



Awwww!!!! Congrats!!! It must feel like an accomplishment!

Apollo just walked up to me randomly last night and requested the Zen Bench. I think I have one more PWP request to go in my oldest town - the illuminated arch - I had two peppies but now just one. I'm so excited!


----------



## Kitsey

Thank you! Although, I wasn't too clear when explaining, I just meant the kinds of PWPs that any villager can request, no matter which personality they are, like the stone tablet or the lighthouse. It's still good to get those all out the way, so I can hunt for more specific ones.


----------



## 5cm/s

Today, I unlocked the qr code machine for my second character, and spent hours going ham on my town with a really pretty water path. I also finally picked a spot for my campground and paid it off- it'll be all set in my town tomorrow and I'm very pleased! I finally got to work on the area around my train station and my plaza, and planted trees and bushes around them both, and planted lots of flowers! My town is really starting to come together and I'm very pleased!


----------



## John Wick

Won the Bug-Off!
139 points. ^_^


----------



## Garrett

I won the bug off too with 139 points. 

I also got a gold badge from Phineas, bug catcher or balloon popper, one of those anyway. 

Got Cyrus to customise some more furniture.


----------



## axo

Finally completed my clothing catalog and caught my final needed fish- the coelacanth ^^


----------



## casual.kyle

Finally started working on my alt characters houses and I finished my hotel lobby! I'm gonna post a picture of it in the thread I made about alts soon.


----------



## Alyx

Well...



Spoiler












Just a stained glass collection.


----------



## John Wick

I completed the HHA theme challenge, and spent two hours putting my rooms back how they were. I had my furniture stored in all 4 Museum rooms.

I finally spawned my second Black Cosmos. Now I can breed them faster. ^_^


----------



## Ivory Moon

I completed the cafe project and I moved villagers out with amiibo card so i could plot reset them where i wanted them to be. Lastly I went to the island and collected beetles and then sold them to retail and used the bells to pay my loan and upgrade my house.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Not a dang thing. Just changed my hair to pink lol.


----------



## Yuckaiju

I got Poncho moving in, did my first trade for DLC stuff with folks on here, got my hybrid farm sorted a bit, upgraded my upstairs room to the biggest size, farmed 1mil bells from the island, and got second place in the Bug Off. Busy Day!


----------



## hana-mii

Beau just moved in to my town, I upgraded my house again, and I recently built the cafe


----------



## Garrett

- learned the last joke from Shrunk, got his jacket

- deflead Kabuki

- commissioned and paid for the Reset centre

- planted my red carnations from father

- had Cyrus customise my last Otoman egg to get the complete set


----------



## Kitsey

It's raining! I caught a snail and a coelacanth! (Why was that so much easier than catching a ray, which I still don't have, on the island??)
It's so nice and peaceful at night! I like seeing the villagers with their umbrellas, and Puddles with no umbrella  I hope the rain restores a bit of my grass.


----------



## John Wick

Spawned my third Black Cosmos!

Said NO to EVERY villager request.


----------



## Pyoopi

So, I still can't find my fourth fossil. I feel like I need to hire a squad of fossil hunters.


----------



## hana-mii

- Customized furniture in Re-Tail
- Donated a few more fossils to the museum
- Planted a few random flowers
- Planted lots of fruit trees near my camp 
- Sold a lot of unused items to make space for new items

c:


----------



## SlayPositive

I got Marshal to move out! Now all I have to do is get Tank to leave (he just moved in and plotted his stupid house right where I was gonna put a little forest area ;_; devastating)


----------



## Sarafina7

Passed my 4th Gracie's Fashion Check! Hopefully this means I'll be getting T&T Emporium soon.
Spawned 3 orange cosmos. Now I'm working on black cosmos 
Bought the Modern House architectural style from Nook's Homes.


----------



## Dim

6 villagers plotted... 4 more to go! >:]


----------



## Garrett

- went to the island, went on some tours and stocked up on red hibiscus starts

- planted hibiscus around the town hall and some pink hydrangeas around town

- caught a coelacanth for my daily initiative

- went to club Tortimer and got attacked with axes by children


----------



## John Wick

Dug up fossils, and went shopping.

It's raining hard today.


----------



## Scarletfire56

I payed off my upgrade home loan in Fiore and finally got a coelcanth.

In Lytestream I began a new town today and payed off two home loans due to starting up two characters during this first day.


----------



## Kitsey

It was POURING all day long in Nowhere, so I got to enjoy the rainy music in town. Walker suggested the camping cot, so I think I'll start working on landscaping the campsite area soon. Built the third bridge in town. Found the buried fossil that was too tricky to find yesterday and dug that up. Started decorating the basement of the mayor's house. Got stung by several bees.


----------



## John Wick

Nothing.

Isabelle closed MY town hall for yet another, pointless 'holiday'. :-|


----------



## Daysie

Received a badge from Phineas. Dig up the fossils and removed the flowers that villagers plant randomly. Further checked on my villagers to see if they did not want to move.


----------



## Scarletfire56

Well, now yesterday not today. This is all in the town of Fiore.
- Sold my 70 turnips
- Tried to catch a tarantula, finding I was more brave trying to catch them in the daylight, only to get stung by missing with my net.
- Caught some bugs on the island including three golden stags only to come back and retail to be closed. But I donated a lot to my museum
- Got not one but two real paintings from Shep for free, was originally going to me 7K each but he just gave them to me. Then, I turned them into the museum.


----------



## John Wick

Dug up fossils and went to the island to escape the neverending whining for perfect fruit. :-|


----------



## Garrett

Passed my fourth Gracie Fashion Check! Category was Rock 'n Roll so I served Metroid realness with the fortune cookie Varia outfit and Samus mask. 

Hopefully T.I.Y. has their sale tomorrow, then closes for the upgrade. I can't wait for the emporium!


----------



## Dim

Fixed my plot reset issue. Tried changing the date of my 3DS system back one day and to my surprise, it worked! Now I have my last two villagers and I will finally be done!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i remade my town and started making a winter theme!


----------



## John Wick

Nothing, because I am stuck with Katie and today is the day one of my amiibo's moves!


----------



## Marmoset

Was able to get and set up a lot of items that I had on my wishlist!


----------



## Isalami

- Redid my town's path! 
- Did some more landscaping, and managed to get my favorite dreamie to move in! (Flurry!)
- Landscaped lots!
- Got every one of Shrunk's emotions finally, I've been wanting them back ever since I restarted my first town ever ;w;


----------



## racatl

I've gotten a couple of my dream villagers today.  I've gotten Mitzi and Rosie to replace Cally and Hazel.


----------



## John Wick

Got rid of amiibo Mathilda!
Adopted her out. ^_^


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I got rid of Cherry


----------



## Ryumia

I sorted my junk that's scattered throughout my town. I kicked out Beau from my town. But... Ended up getting Savannah... Another villager in a bad spot. :/ My second character has finally gotten all the emotions from Dr. Shrunk. Fixed my second character's home a bit. And... That's pretty much it.


----------



## Dim

Finally got all my dreamies plotted ahhhh never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## Yuckaiju

Thought I would try a new roof, multicolored stone. did a couple trades around here and worked on rooms a little with the stuff. Finally bought "secret storage" which I had not looked up before, didn't realize how awesome and huge it is. Also (because of this?) Lottie allowed me to start use the HHD type room decorating today, which again is not a thing I knew was gonna happen so I am happy I can decorate easily now and have more space to house stuff. Ima get all the foods


----------



## Pyoopi

Did my usual chores and now fossil #3 joined fossil #4 on hide n' go seek! What has the world come to?


----------



## Garrett

- went to the island and caught a giant isopod
- dug up a rare mushroom
- bought a statue off Redd
- bred more orange lilies for Kiki's house
- stocked up at T.I.Y. as they're closing tomorrow for the emporium update!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Ran around and took tons of screenshots lol


----------



## 5cm/s

Today...
- I woke up to a unexpected plot, screamed, and then spent a couple minutes of deep regret before I became at peace with myself and moved on
- I reached 100 visitors and started collecting funds for my train station upgrade! 
- I also planted the first few bush starts to ever grow in my town!
- I hung out with a friend for a while, and we did some gardening and visited the island to steal flowers!
- I also helped out said friend by visiting her town a couple times to help her with HER train station upgrade
- I used a golden watering can for the first time! (god bless)
... and the day's not even over yet!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- Earned around 2-3million bells
- Got almost 2 rooms in Taberu's house completed
- Got a new PWP
- Did some beach landscaping


----------



## jvgsjeff

I saved up 100 million bells last night, and then got the Tycoon Bell Saver and Master Shopper badges. Only four more gold badges to go!


----------



## Garrett

- went to the island to fulfill some initiatives
- ordered the mermaid roof and exterior for Trixie's house
- got some new carpet and wallpaper from Saharah
- went deep sea diving as I've really neglected this and I've always liked Pascal's furniture, got an antique telescope


----------



## emmarielle

Time Travelled and did the diving trick to get PWP requests - got the Fire Pit and Archway Sculpture. Got a few yesterday too, as well as finally moved my second character into the perfect location and set up a small perfect cherry orchard behind her house! And finally completed the fossils section in my museum thanks to a lovely trader!


----------



## Lars

a bit of landscaping, making my town look just a little bit better


----------



## John Wick

Adopted Freya. Destroyed my orchard, after 4 months of trying to get all the trees to grow. No matter what I did, one would die in a different spot each time.


----------



## P. Star

I celebrated my birthday with Marshal, Inkwell and ?toile.


----------



## Maggybeths

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



Congrats!

I just pretty much demolished everything I "accomplished" this week cause I didn't like it! hah!


----------



## hestu

I finally got an amiibo figurine that will spawn Epona so I time traveled back to around the last day I played so that I wouldn't lose any villagers, then I spent some time getting items from Epona's RV. Then I had her move into my town and she didn't mess anything up so I didn't have to deal with villager plotting which is good because I hate plotting so much. After that I time traveled forward to April Fools Day 2017 and got pictures of all of my villagers, which I put up in one of my rooms.


----------



## Yvette

I've been breeding lots of pink/black roses (the pink ones are accidental, lol)! I started up an account here so I could hopefully find a golden watering can and eventually turn my black roses into golden ones ;D- whenever I get the courage to switch my Town Ordinace to Bell Boom or something.


----------



## Nenya

Enjoying the wonderful thunderstorm that has gone on all day! Hardly anything in town...spent the day in trading, basically, accumulating items for my second characters house. Have filled two museum rooms with them, so far. Working up to making a dream town of Elenrast by the end of the summer, hopefully.


----------



## Giddy

(My 1st) post on here XD 
What i did today was get rid of any non hybrid flowers that arent needed, I have way too many flowers. I did some trading with fellow players to help them out and get some more holly. And right now I'm making a list of my catalog, gonna take  while, but I don't mind


----------



## ponyotheorange

i made my first post on the forum today and bought the celeste ribbon with tbt. i'm so proud of myself honestly even though it's not really a big deal. i also got some hybrid flowers which is pretty cool.


----------



## Pinkbell

Okay so I've started work on my "Play" House which is Mayor Hanas home. I like to consider her a Baby doll, inspired by rag doll ann c: ! I got alot of the rooms planned out in my head. Got the Kiddie door & Kiddie house exterior so thats a good start!  I plotted and successfully plot reset Marcie to a good spot.


----------



## Cascade

Finally Pancetti decide to move out


----------



## hana-mii

I just successfully plot reset Diana! Took quite some time but I did it :' D


----------



## 5cm/s

Today I...
- woke up to my remodeled train station!
- fixed the spot in my wishing area where a bush start died because it was in a 12 chain ooooops
- welcomed eloise to town!
- trapped tammy for a while outside her house to try to get uchi pwps, but then felt bad and let her go... i got a caution sign request from opal tho???  oh well i guess that means it won't ever be requested again!
- moved some flowers around and watered them with the golden watering can i have on loan from a friend
- opened my gates for a friend who reset this morning and was coming to collect her stuff
- visited said friend's town!!!! the layout is very nice and i wish her luck with it!!
- went to the island during the day for the first time!! i usually go at night to get major money, but i did make a lot of money in daylight and stole a bunch of flowers at the same time!
- did a flower trade, increasing the number of blue flowers in my town!!
- planted bushes along my fishing path... missing 2 sweet olives to finish the path, but hopefully i can get those tonight!
- constructed a new bridge! and getting ready to demolish my other two by moving paths around
- cried over all the brown patches in my town
- planted my first ever bamboo shoot!
- 2nd character ordered the japanese-style exterior for her bath house!!
- went to go watch my mans k.k. play me a hot tune
- went to bed :')

had a lovely day!


----------



## bioshock

Sampson is moving out thanks to Wisp, but the better news is that I found a cute path pattern! It's a small one-space wooden plank that only uses up three of my design slots, and it's not too summery so I can save it for the fall. I've never even used paths before so I had a lot of fun, now I get to get all the flowers for the sides.


----------



## Rabirin

I created a town for the second time, and settled with it haha. I called it Rosewind and after a ton of resetting I think i'm happy with it. I got pears as my native, which I don't really mind tbh. I'm not too interested in the perfect fruits, and I can't wait to make a town full of green and pink PWPs/fruits. I think once i've adopted a villager for Rosewind, i'll start making that a reality.


----------



## Ryumia

In my town... I was able to plot reset a new villager (Rod) to where I want them to be. Decorated my houses a bit and got some items delivered to me.


----------



## Kitsey

I was on vacation for a few days without wifi, so I was able to spend a lot of time getting things done in my town.

I finally arranged flowers and bushes around all my villagers' houses, and planted fruit trees in the back. Since there are 10 villagers and 10 non-beach fruits, each villager gets a different fruit  Then I organized the rest of my flowers so they aren't all over the place and sold a bunch of extras. 

Built my campsite. I didn't realize how boring it is. But I got lucky & a tree I was cutting down next to it had a heart-shaped pattern on the stump.

My town tree has reached the stage where you can sit down by it. I achieved perfect town status, which surprised me, but it's probably because I had loads of flowers. 

The halo was in Labelle's shop today!!! I was waiting a long time for it to show up.


----------



## John Wick

Demolished a town project.
Planted a few things.


----------



## tobiochan

Finally got back to talking with my villagers after a long acnl hiatus! Unfortunately I have to put this game down again soon


----------



## TamaMushroom

I have been breeding hybrids in my second town and trying to get Marshal to leave, the last top tier villager in their so I can reset it!


----------



## Dim

Completed my museum's fossil exhibit.


----------



## John Wick

Talked Bluebear out of moving - again.


----------



## Corrie

I bought K.K. Reggae! Now I only need 21 more K.K. songs!


----------



## Kitsey

Learned the Shrunk Funk Shuffle and Deirdre sold me a fake painting -_- 
Built the cube sculpture behind Bella's house. Planted a few trees.


----------



## HHoney

Debating on what weather to update my dream address time and switch it to rain.

Do I like the rain music at 8am or 4pm? Deciding now before the end of the night.


----------



## Ryumia

I didn't really accomplish much today in my town... :T Anyways... What I accomplish in my town today were getting Sylvia the Uchi Kangaroo to move out of my town and opening my town gate for someone to pick up their items.


----------



## John Wick

Eunice is moving. Going to get her back though. ^_^
Gulliver was on the beach.


----------



## Kitsey

Puddles gave me her picture! She gave it to me in return for giving her a gift from Rudy (she said she hopes he didn't use it as exercise equipment...). I'm excited because it's the first time a villager has given me their picture before. It'll go perfectly in my backyard-themed room. 

Redd was in town but he wasn't selling anything I didn't already have.


----------



## StarrySkye3

I caught a tarantula!  I have before in my old town but this was a first for this town so I was pretty happy about that!


----------



## Pinkbell

Got a 2nd kiddie meal had it refurbished and had some hybrids grow over night.(last night) I'm slowly working my ways on my other rooms of Hana's house. I believe the outside playground indoors is almost done(my main room).


----------



## Kitsey

Deirdre just sold me a real painting! She has redeemed herself.


----------



## HHoney

Updated my dream town in Pixel to rainy at 5:30 am.

The clouds seemed different than I had thought before I updated the DA but I'm ok with it for now.

Had a fun visit in my other town before Resetti crashed our morning.

Remodeling multiple rooms in my other town. Visited some DA. 

I think I have new inspiration for a part of my town that I just could never be pleased with. It will be some work and moving things around but it will be worth it


----------



## John Wick

Re-built the totem. ^_^


----------



## TamaMushroom

I moved in Marcel and Pinky and then Lily pinged to move out all within today and yesterday! I also landscaped some more and I am really liking my town!

All I have left is to move in an Uchi (Phoebe sort of matches the theme I have in the town, but Diva is my favorite). Either way I just need to figure where one of them would go to match what I have going on!

Until Next Time,
-Tama


----------



## Dim

Got quite a few badges today!


----------



## John Wick

Replanted my orchard.


----------



## totakek

Expanded my hybrid breeding patch, planned out the landscaping of my town hall + plaza areas with placeholder designs, donated a crapload of misc. summer bugs from my first island visit (no beetles though RIP, looks like my first farming trip ain't gonna make a profit) and paid off the fountain in front of the town hall.


----------



## Alannah20

Today I finished paying off my dream suite, Club LOL opened and I finally started to lay some paths down and landscape on the top half of my town!


----------



## Pyoopi

I made a pattern for one of my furniture pieces and I loathed every second of it but the outcome looks great.


----------



## Chanyeol

I finally got Paula out of my town by using an Amiibo card of another villager and let that one move in, hehe.
(my apologies if there are any Paula-lovers out here  )


----------



## ali.di.magix

I finally moved out Nana - I moved her in but never grew attached so I moved Bianca in instead and she looks cute af <3 I plot resetted for aggggeeeess though, I missed a few obvious spaces in the first go but got it after an hour lol. Did a bit of landscaping as well ~


----------



## hana-mii

Clearing out items in storage as always. Hoarding items seems like a hobby for me lol. 
I'm also preparing to reset my town so hopefully I'll be able to find a layout that I like today!


----------



## John Wick

I just buried 495,000 bells (5 bell trees).


----------



## Garrett

- did all initiatives
- did a lot of fishing, plenty of sharks around
- commissioned a new yellow bench facing the ocean and paid for it, planted red hibiscus around it
- Katrina finally suggested a shop in Main St.  \o/


----------



## TheDuke55

I finally caught a tarantula and finished my bug collection...that was last night though. Didn't get much of anything done today. Maybe some weed pulling?


----------



## Kitsey

I bit the bullet and finally made 2 alt characters like I've been thinking of doing for days. I told myself I wouldn't TT in excess, but I did enough so they can both use the QR machine and have all the rooms in their houses (still in the smallest size though). And nothing bad happened!! Feels good, man. But I should probably chill out for a while as I wasted a huge amount of time today. I have some big plans for their houses, but I'm feeling a bit wishy-washy about the execution. 

Gracie showed up for the fourth time and I passed. I didn't know the Emporium would have 3 floors! And that when you order something from the catalog, the letter is signed "Timothy and Thomas" now o_o

Fang came over unexpectedly while I was decorating. He was a bit weirded out because I left my spoiled turnips on the kitchen table


----------



## Marmoset

It's been 3ish weeks since I started my new save and I'm determined not to TT. It was super tempting to do so today but I resisted the urge!  That's an accomplishment imo.

Built the dream suite, did a lot of fishing, and trading!


----------



## xara

i got o'hare, and am currently plot resetting...hopefully i can finish this today aha


----------



## tobiochan

I visited the dream suite and did some dreaming today! Also, I arranged all my hybrids that I'm looking to sell by colour and type for convenience.


----------



## skarmoury

Visited Diana after she moved into town from campsite. Her house lined up with Kidd's (they have a big space between, but it's nothing a good PWP can't occupy!) so she's def a keeper. <3


----------



## John Wick

Caught a scorpion.


----------



## SkyeHigh420

Today I was finally able to get off my lazy butt and work on some new patterns I've been meaning to get to for the last month. yay! now time to re organize flowers  .


----------



## Garrett

- caught a coelacanth
- ordered a basement for a secondary character
- found some furniture for Cherry
- gave Kabuki a new catchphrase
- admired Shep's physique
- paid for Katrina's fortune teller PWP


----------



## phoenyx9

I haven't played much yet today.  

However, I've been trying for at least a month to grow a purple pansy.  I've been meticulously planting my hybrid red pansies all together, in a checkerboard pattern, fertilizing them, watering them everyday.  Finally when I checked this morning I had one!   Yay!   funny how a pixelated flower can make me so happy.


----------



## TamaMushroom

Finished the Bug and Fish encyclopedia, did some more landscaping and did some village chores.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Freya moved in a spot i set for her and moved out stinky!


----------



## totakek

Today I didn't do as much as I hoped I would in terms of landscaping but I paid for another house upgrade, did my 1st ever batch of beetle farming on this save, had Sahara give my walls/floors a makeover (ended up selling the floor since it was ugly), finally bought a slingshot along with some other stuff, shot down some balloons, placed and paid off a yellow bench (that I'll change into Redd's firework stall in the save editor) and went to a couple of dream towns to snap some pics for landscaping inspo.


----------



## HHoney

There's a big thunderstorm!

I love gardening and landscaping in the rain.

Random rain in AC always makes me so happy


----------



## tobiochan

Did a bit of gardening and landscaping! Plus I bought some art from Redd.


----------



## Ryumia

Today... I was busy overhauling my town. It took a really long time to fix the paths in my town to make them the way that I wanted them. The next thing in my agenda is to decide which public work projects to build. And... Which existing ones should stay and which ones to demolish. I've also started to place some flowers, trees, and bushes in my town. Plus... I was able to get all the villagers that I wanted. Yay!


----------



## Mu~

Just caught a scorpion


----------



## totakek

I paid off a couple of PWPs and did a teensy bit of landscaping. It's a start at least.


----------



## tifachu

totakek said:


> I paid off a couple of PWPs and did a teensy bit of landscaping. It's a start at least.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202365


are those all PWPs? they look like theyre from special events! how did you unlock them?


----------



## TheDuke55

Pretty sure they used un-legit means.


----------



## totakek

tifachu said:


> are those all PWPs? they look like theyre from special events! how did you unlock them?



I put down 2 yellow benches, paid the 30k bells to build them and then used the save editor to turn them into Redd's stall/Pave's archway to make my market look cool. That's also how there are palm trees and bushes right up against Re-Tail. You can't unlock the ability to build them in-game, but they sure as hell look cool.


----------



## Salvador

I just started a new village the other day and just got halfway with my fish encyclopedia today!!!


----------



## tifachu

totakek said:


> *



Oh wow I didn't know you could do that in save editor! That must be new. i havent been able to use it in months just because i cant get access to homebrew with my firmware ugh. literally have been looking at used 3ds on ebay with lower firmware so i can do it again.










back to the original reason i came to this thread.. xD today i added a beach pattern and Katie the kitten gifted me her picture! She's soo cute <3





Spoiler:


----------



## Marmoset

A lot more than the past couple of days! Finally get to have the cafe, the next Nook shop upgrade, and the hair salon. The hair salon is so wonderful; I felt bad for constantly asking to visit other towns. I am just really picky with hair and it changes pretty much daily.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I got freya in the perfect spot


----------



## racatl

I (mostly) finished my house!


Spoiler:  













The inspiration for the kitchen/courtyard/meadow room came from these screenshots. (I don't want to take credit lol)


Spoiler:


----------



## Kitsey

The diving mask was finally in Labelle's shop!!!!!!!!

My two alt characters' houses are as developed as I want them to be and they just got the secret storage room.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Filled my whole town with paths so that villagers wont move on places I dont want them to move to.


----------



## SublimeDonut

I bought a LOT of tree saplings here from TBT and finally finished laying them. All trees my town needs are there. I also spent the whole afternoon time-travelling to go through a lot of days, so I could get a good sum of hybrids.


----------



## tobiochan

Did a quick check around my town for the day and I saw Egbert in my campsite! 
I was considering inviting him to my town since he was one of my favourites from City Folk but I decided against it since I didn't feel like plot resetting to ensure he doesn't destroy my hybrids.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I FINALLY GOT SHARI OH MY GOD


----------



## Kitsey

Temporarily dismantled my kitchen and bathroom, as well as cleared out my storage, so my alts would have enough items catalogued to wake up Cyrus. Sold some island beetles with both characters. Traveled to regrow my grass, discovered that I don't really like the fall colors (but maybe it's because I'm so used to summer in this game). Caught a few cool winter fish that I've never seen before!

The only meaningful thing I did as my mayor was buy a painting from Redd. My poor villagers must feel so neglected ;_;


----------



## Garrett

- organised my bush starts storage
- planted lots of blue and pink hydrangeas
- rearranged flower hybrids
- received Kiki's picture


----------



## Dim

Late post but this week I;

Worked on my town path
Got 3 Gracie Test passes
Got Katrina into Main Street
Celebrated Kid Cat's Birthday and gave him a good gift


----------



## piske

I just started my town today, so my big accomplishment was placing my home and meeting all of my neighbors!


----------



## doodle

I feel so lazy, all I did was do a single trade lol.

I will do my daily chores though in a bit (maybe). I have to make sure I catch any moving out pings at least.


----------



## usa-chan

I finally moved in Kiki so now I only need Bruce to complete my town!!! I'm so excited to have her again!


----------



## Sarafina7

Yesterday I completed the fossil exhibit in the Museum.


----------



## rbell2915

Completed the fossil exhibit. Finished donations for a bridge. Refurbished my first piece of furniture.


----------



## Kitsey

Well, technically most of this happened yesterday, but I got a ton of items that I've been looking for! This wasn't today either, but I finished the aquarium section of the museum. I made some custom designs that don't look awful, and a couple really nice ones with this amazing website that I saw another user talking about. Most of my time playing during the last few days has been spent ordering items and customizing furniture. My town is getting super overgrown with flowers c: Once I finish my houses I'm gonna chop down most of my trees and try to lay down paths.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I FOUND DIANA IN MY TENT AND CONVINCED HER TO MOVE IN OH MY GOD


----------



## piske

I completed the Advice portion w/Isabelle, bought a painting from Redd and donated some fossils and insects to the museum. I also found Wisp and took my TPC photo. Didn't pay off my house, but I'm waiting to do that. I kinda like living in the tent...


----------



## Kitsey

I gave up completely on ever finding the Garden Exterior for sale at Nook's Homes (seriously, I TT'd really heavily and probably saw every exterior multiple times except the one I wanted). I got the yellow exterior instead and it's really growing on me! However, I had blue hydrangea bushes that don't look so good next to it, so I'm going to replace them with sweet olive bushes. Still trying to decide whether or not I like the yellow exterior with the purple roof - they are complementary colors after all. Need to find a new mailbox, though.

During the past few days I've gotten the first pwp requests in a while: water pump (yay!), balloon arch, and torch.


----------



## Licorice

Caught a scorpion and it was my last insect to catch. I only played for a few minutes today but got lucky enough to catch a scorpion shortly after opening my game. Now my entire museum is complete.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I moved out Snake and Shep. Plot reset Gayle, Pashmina, and Vladimir into permanent spots! Now I just need to move out maddie, puddles, and poppy and plot reset then I can start placing flowers!


----------



## piske

Keaton plotted (whoop...) and I paid off my first home loan! I also donated several bugs, more fossils and a calm painting to the museum. Still working on raising up my approval rating so I weeded and watered flowers as well.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I am working on getting my villagers' houses back to their original furniture. They were looking so messy and ugly I couldn't stand it, so I ordered them a bunch of furniture (super expensive...they better appreciate it) and spent today trying to get them to buy them off of me or in retail.  I also sent them all letters with furniture attached to it.  Hope this works lol

Unfortunately they all have bugs or fish in their houses, I know that's hard to get rid off...but I hope its not impossible?


----------



## lumenue

I paid off my classic police station, and Henry requested a lighthouse!  Great day for PWPs, I guess! ( ? ▽ ` )


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I moved out puddles, poppy, and maddie. I moved in marina and I didn;t plot reset and she moved in a bad spot so im going to have to move her out. I moved puddles back in, moved marshal in, and am going to moved maddie in. Now 9/10 of my villagers are in permanent places.


----------



## rbell2915

Paid off my house, started working on my home theater in the basement.


----------



## chancey

made a lot off turnips, paid off my house, and discovered a few new things for my encyclopedia!


----------



## Daysie

I got the billionaire badge from phineas


----------



## Niluna

I passed another one of Gracie's fashion checks and now my Home Center can finally be upgraded to the Department Store. Also moved in Rodeo in a good spot.


----------



## usa-chan

I've finally finished breeding enough blue hybrids for my town! Now I just have to breed more white carnations, white roses, and blue pansies. I got this!

Also, Lorelei finally unlocked the sewing machine! c:

- usa-chan


----------



## piske

I got my development permit and Coach moved into town. Working on saving up money to pay off my second house loan.


----------



## BamTheBoom

I made my town a few days ago!! I finally found a map that matched my criteria except for the grass ( ;-; ), but it's okay because I have so much space for PWPs!


----------



## Kitsey

Deirdre sold me a real Graceful Painting which is now on display in the museum.

I played Desert Island Escape for the first time, but I wasn't very good at it.

Phineas gave me the silver gardening badge... it's good I got it now because right afterwards I sold all the excess flowers that had accumulated in my town. And I cut down most of my trees! I only need a few more items for my houses so I'm focusing on building public works projects at the moment. Almost every kind I want has been suggested, but I'm going to have to go back to the diving trick for the last few. I can't believe I haven't received a single PWP request from Willow.


----------



## SilkSpectre

2 nights ago finished landscaping! Whew! Took over a year. Today I am working on furnishing two alt's homes. They are really coming along about 75% done. A spa and a restaurant block.


----------



## piske

My development permit was approved so I can start building PWPs, I'm so excited! 

Also, Hazel plotted right in front of my house... and I was able to buy some fun accessories from Able Sisters. Not much else happening in Sleepy atm.


----------



## xara

moved in sprinkle and ordered some items for my houses ^^


----------



## Anactoria

I think I've finally perfected my build-new-house-plot-directly-on-top-of-former-house-plot technique today. Also, made a path QR code mule (ahem, resident).


----------



## BamTheBoom

I got my first pink rose today!! I'm shooting for a purple rose, but pink isn't too bad.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Managed to finish my Wizard101 spell designs yesterday, and I have them in the Able Sisters' store.
Not even 24 hours after I put them in...


Goose has already been enrolled in the school of Ice.


----------



## Kitsey

Made three trips to the island in order to catch beetles to replenish my dwindling amount of bells. I'm sure I'll pay for it later in hand cramps.

Yesterday I made a sweater! It's pretty simple, not the best, but at least it's something - I wish there was a shirt equivalent of the sweater dress in the game. I tried to follow a tutorial on how to make a cable-knit sweater, but something went wrong and it ended up looking not so great. When you make a detail like that, everything seems to get wider as it moves toward the bottom of the shirt, at least for me. So mine is plain, though it does have some texture. But alas, no cable knitting.


----------



## EvieEvening23

completed lots of trades


----------



## macaire

Kitsey said:


> I only need a few more items for my houses so I'm focusing on building public works projects at the moment. Almost every kind I want has been suggested, but I'm going to have to go back to the diving trick for the last few. I can't believe I haven't received a single PWP request from Willow.



Omg I have been trying to get Willow to crack for so long. She is a strong and determined sheep.  Every other villager has suggested stuff but her.  I'm about to just isolate her and only her until she gives me what I want.  It sounds like I'm going to kidnap Willow but I promise I'm a kind dictator..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

In Kaigan...

- Participated in the Bug-off
- Paid off two rooms on 2 separate characters

In New York...

- Plants tons of cedar sapling and sweet olive starts
- Laid out some orange hybrids in a pattern
- Talked to Sable (Trying to unlock that QR code machine)


----------



## piske

Hazel moved in and I am ready to enact ordinances and build PWPs! :> Not going to participate in the bug-off though.


----------



## hallatt

Congrats on finishing your paths, that was a big one for me too! 
Today I finished planting my perfect fruit tree orchard! 
I've been putting it off for a while but so pleased I finally did it.


----------



## danceonglitter

I won the Bug-Off, stopped someone from leaving and sorted out my secret storage  quite a slow day really


----------



## Ivory Moon

Payed off my current house loan and expanded a room. Put some furniture in my house. Wrote letters to the villagers and sent them. Went to the island to beetle hunt so I could try to get more bells to try to get the next bell badge.


----------



## fell_and_forgot

I participated in the bug off and started a new pwp


----------



## Kitsey

I finally got Rudy to request the solar panel!! After all this time! Here's a tip that I can't believe I didn't think of sooner - if you're looking for jock or normal pwps, set the time to 7am. Only jock and normal villagers will be awake. I got the flower bed suggestion from Gayle doing this too.

Puddles barged in on me AGAIN while I was putting some fruit away in my secret storage. It's only ever Puddles and she comes over almost every day! She must really like my mayor's house...


----------



## Kitsey

Oh boy... mine was the last post. Anyway, today I celebrated the construction of a street lamp and commissioned the park clock to go along with it.

I added a few finishing touches to my alts' homes. They're not entirely done yet, so maybe finishing isn't the right word, but I need less than five more furniture pieces to complete them. 

Most importantly, I spend the evening in pathing heck. My browser is telling me that isn't a word... pathing... the art of laying down paths, whatever. I've never gotten so far in a town that I've thought of using paths, but I know they help make everything look more put-together. I haven't settled on which pattern to use so I'm just doing a placeholder for now. Unfortunately due to space restrictions, it's going to be a one-tile path. Hopefully not too boring.

Oh yeah and I made this heart out of mushrooms by my mayor's house


----------



## fell_and_forgot

Tons of time travelling lmao. I also finished a pwp and went fishing, did some shopping and stuff like that


----------



## pastellrain

I CAUGHT A WHALE SHARK AAAA


----------



## xoxobreann

Today my Amiibo cards and NFC reader came in the mail! c: So today I asked Fang to move to my town, big accomplishment hehe


----------



## AkaneDeath

I put some more white roses down and paid for a street lamp. Not much but it's getting there.


----------



## Kitsey

xoxobreann said:


> Today my Amiibo cards and NFC reader came in the mail! c: So today I asked Fang to move to my town, big accomplishment hehe



Nice! Fang is an awesome villager, I hope you enjoy him. The two amiibo cards I ordered a few days ago have finally made their way out of "preparing for shipment" hell, but I went to 5 different stores today and they were either sold out or just didn't carry the nfc readers :/ I should have ordered one online at the same time, but I though I'd be able to find one on the shelf.

I haven't played today yet, but yesterday I f i n a l l y got Willow to request a pwp! It was like pulling teeth to get her to suggest anything >.< It was the modern clock, which I'm not planning on using, but at least now I know she's not, like, cursed or whatever.


----------



## lumenue

Tammy requested a stone tablet, which is one of my wanted PWPs!  I'm happy but it's not a picnic blanket like I was hoping.  :/  I also finished one of my rainbow flower sections, and Bill told me he'll be moving out so...pretty productive day!


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Today I finally committed to a restart of the town so I can enjoy this game all over again


----------



## hestu

absolutely nothing!! too busy playing breath of the wild lol


----------



## pastellrain

I FINALLY CAUGHT THE TARANTULA


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

pastellrain said:


> I FINALLY CAUGHT THE TARANTULA



That's awesome congrats! I'm still searching for it! I start my town two days ago, so today I finally got the 100% approval hahah~ And tomorrow the island will be unlock so yeii for me!​


----------



## tobiochan

Nothing much today, just checked in to see if anyone is moving. Currently playing persona Q


----------



## alwayscoffee

I've been re-organizing all of my storage and trying to get some more items ready for a clear out. I've just about finished. 

I also caught a tarantula tonight! Yay!


----------



## GreatUsername

Finished a custom design, did some furniture rearranging in a side character's house, nothing else really


----------



## Blueskyy

Dug up a lot of old gyroids and fossils I've neglected for a while.  Making the land look nicer.  Tomorrow I plan to finish and then get rid of a lot of the random flowers.


----------



## smallpeach

Feels like I did nothing, but I've collected a good amount of the sloppy set and finished the lovely set, so I'm pretty happy with that!


----------



## chancey

today i finally got my t&t emporium and began flower arangements!
only like... areas im complete with and others i just have zero clue or not enough flowers to complete them T_T
pray pray pray that breeding gets me somewhere~~


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Last night I finally got K.K. Birthday from K.K. Slider's show! Also did a bit of gardening and caught a birdwing butterfly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kitsey said:


> Here's a tip that I can't believe I didn't think of sooner - if you're looking for jock or normal pwps, set the time to 7am. Only jock and normal villagers will be awake. I got the flower bed suggestion from Gayle doing this too.



Also a tip for getting the pwps that everyone seems to love: the uchi ones. Set the time to 2 am. Only the uchi and cranky villagers will be awake, but there's still the chance that the uchi villagers will be at home stand-sleeping.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Today is my eighteenth birthday, so I decided to go on. I don't know if it's because most of the town was still asleep when I got on my game, but my birthday wasn't really celebrated like it always was. Walker and Gaston did send me gifts, however: a paper wall lantern from Walker, and a chic wall from Gaston, which actually looks nice in my place.
Of course, even with letters, Cobb didn't even know it was my birthday, even though everyone else seemed to remember.


----------



## ja2mine

I made paths!


----------



## pastellrain

After many sea bass and lots of diasappointment I finally did it... I caught a coelacanth!


----------



## MarisaMatsu

Finally got Willow to move in!


----------



## EvieEvening23

Wendy moved into the perfect spot on the first try! One dreamie down, 9 more to go!


----------



## Chelinka

Finally got Bruce. Now I just need Bam and Beau and get them on the right spot, get rid of some other villagers. ;D


----------



## chinese_FTW

i got rosie to move in and i bred some flowers


----------



## Kitsey

Willow suggested the statue fountain which means I NEVER have to do the diving trick again!!!! There are still a few pwps I haven't unlocked yet, but none that I want. It's finally over ;_;


----------



## mashandgravy

I chopped down some fruit trees and replaced them with the ones I wanted in that area. I also dragged Isabelle all over town looking at places to put the flower clock but I couldn't decide. Poor Isabelle! I think I'll need to get the bus stop before I can really make a decision.


----------



## Kitsey

Got my Weeding Day topiaries! 

Switched up my pwps a bit and decided to demolish the park clock and build the illuminated clock instead. I already have the illuminated tree and heart, and when I have a dream address it's going to be at night, so why not?

I think I finally found the perfect path! Now I just have to... put it on the ground... blech. And finish landscaping with flowers, bushes, and trees... not the most fun part of the game for me, let me tell ya.


----------



## busy.crossing

Did the usual - talked to everyone, watered my flowers and dug everything up. I also paid off my museum upgrade and so now waiting for Blathers to request the cafe. Also waiting for Kicks to open so I can begin making my way to Shampoodle.

This week I finally began doing some sort of landscaping on my town. It has been natural for months. I did so much work yesterday and the day before that Phineas turned up with a badge! That was new to me so that was exciting!


----------



## 50m4ra

Went on starcity a little tried to get out bleh-ies just now in smashvil i wanted a scorpion or turantula.. i heard a raddle for a bit ran to my house went to my "back yard" ( back room ) tried to listen to the calming waves  but now i realized being in my "back yard" would be really dumb if i wanted to hide from creepy  crawlys


----------



## 5cm/s

today, i...
- did a bunch of gardening!
- spent a hella lot of time planning two new characters for town
- had a mental breakdown over character placement and made a thread here on tbtf to freak over it
- over-talked to all of my villagers
- saw sally in town for the first time since she moved out (and nearly cried)
- did a bunch of pathing for aforementioned new characters
- made a couple moridb lists for the house of one of the new characters. it'll be a rustic, plant-y magic academy 
- screamed to the heavens about the new patch of dead grass in my town that i got from plot resetting... must do the grass regrowth trick soon
- went to the newly opened T & T Emporium! finally saw Timmy and Tommy on the same day! (but then again they were on different floors so hmmmmmmMM are they really separate entities?)
- got Gracie's mannequin! meaning i now have all four mannequins for my mayor character! 

overall a really great day!


----------



## Kitsey

Landscaping for dayzzz, I'm about 80% finished now. To my amazement I haven't had to buy additional hybrids or bush starts yet, but I know I will before the end of it. I like setting the clock to the early morning when all my villagers are asleep so I can landscape in peace. If I leave them unattended for 5 minutes it seems that they always change shirts or catchprases -_-

I built a few extra pwps to fill in some big open spaces - I'm at 28 or 29 right now so I have to be careful to only get what's necessary. Today I finally set up Katrina's permanent shop, too. And I got two more pwp suggestions without doing the diving trick. Deirdre wanted the wood bench, and Lopez wanted the parabolic antenna.

I moved in Bunnie and Raddle with the amiibo cards I ordered. Unfortunately, I voided Walker instead of adopting him out. It was a really stupid mistake. Then I noticed Bunnie's plot was in a bad spot (I wanted both Bunnie and Raddle to take over the spots of the villagers that were moving out). Thus began the process of kicking out Bunnie with Raddle, kicking out Raddle with Bunnie (while remembering to plot reset for her), and then finally kicking out Bella with Raddle (also plot resetting). In the end, it worked out, but I felt really bad about Walker, and I was scared that I'd screwed up my town but luckily, with two amiibo cards, I could fix it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



5cm/s said:


> - saw sally in town for the first time since she moved out (and nearly cried)



Wow, what a coincidence! Sally was one of my starters and I've recently just begun seeing her on Main Street, too.


----------



## 5cm/s

Kitsey said:


> Landscaping for dayzzz, I'm about 80% finished now. To my amazement I haven't had to buy additional hybrids or bush starts yet, but I know I will before the end of it. I like setting the clock to the early morning when all my villagers are asleep so I can landscape in peace. If I leave them unattended for 5 minutes it seems that they always change shirts or catchprases -_-
> 
> I built a few extra pwps to fill in some big open spaces - I'm at 28 or 29 right now so I have to be careful to only get what's necessary. Today I finally set up Katrina's permanent shop, too. And I got two more pwp suggestions without doing the diving trick. Deirdre wanted the wood bench, and Lopez wanted the parabolic antenna.
> 
> I moved in Bunnie and Raddle with the amiibo cards I ordered. Unfortunately, I voided Walker instead of adopting him out. It was a really stupid mistake. Then I noticed Bunnie's plot was in a bad spot (I wanted both Bunnie and Raddle to take over the spots of the villagers that were moving out). Thus began the process of kicking out Bunnie with Raddle, kicking out Raddle with Bunnie (while remembering to plot reset for her), and then finally kicking out Bella with Raddle (also plot resetting). In the end, it worked out, but I felt really bad about Walker, and I was scared that I'd screwed up my town but luckily, with two amiibo cards, I could fix it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a coincidence! Sally was one of my starters and I've recently just begun seeing her on Main Street, too.



ahh she was one of my starters too! i wanted to keep her forever, but when she asked to move out, she said something about how moving was for her, and how she wanted to travel and learn more for herself, and i was like "who am i to stop this lil squirrel from dreaming big and becoming all self actualized?"


----------



## John Wick

Got my second blue rose. Finished getting rid of, and moving in my final villagers after adopting one here that wasn't quite right. (I think it was hacked as it was Pietro, with a peppy personality.)

Went to the island and saw they had the silver axe, (took a screenshot) so I bought 38 of them. I had two fish in the last slots

I now have 60. (Bought 30 a few months ago) 

It was a good day.


----------



## GreatUsername

Didn't really do much, organized a bit in an alt's room and refurbished some items, nothing much else but still a good day


----------



## Arthropod

Today I got my first amiibo cards, I didn't know any of this amiibo stuff existed until a few days ago. I don't have in-game use for them yet as I don't have HHD or amiibo festival. But that's okay because I love AC characters so I like the cards as they are. They have no use in New Leaf, right?
I have extra Midge, Lyman, Papi, and Twiggy. I wish I had someone in real life to trade with.

In-game... Daily maintenance and bunching up all varieties of fruit.


----------



## peachesand

I accidentally deleted my game. Thought Tom Nook would show up. He did not. I'm kind of in shock right now.


----------



## 5cm/s

today i...
- started playing on my cycling town first- got a couple weeding day items (lily record player, two cosmos fans, two rose sofas) and tt-ed a lot to get another full chinese zodiac set. my town is infested with weeds again so i'll probably be holding another weeding party soon!
- paid off a home loan for my 2nd char in my main town! moved a lot of furniture around- mistvale's onsen is shaping up!!
- talked with all of my villagers- teddy told me a really weird riddle / chant and i'm kind of ?????
- cleaned out one of my museum exhibits! i hoard ores and gyroids in one of them, and i was starting to be like "why am i hoarding these gyroids? ores are starting to fill up my secret storage room??" so i got rid of most of them. still deciding what i'm going to do with all my ores- definitely keeping the silver and amethyst ones to leave all over town, but not sure what to do with the gold / green / pink / blue ones.
- did a lot of tt-ing in my cycling town to buy a lot of harvey items for whenever i want to have a big sale / giveaway on the forum in the future
- visited another town to get some free flowers for my main town. they mostly had normal flowers in this giveaway, but i managed to score 12 blue roses! ... my hybrid hoarding obsession continues...
- switched my 10th dreamie from kid cat to lionel! i still like kid cat in his silly helmet and red suit, but i kind of want teddy to be the only jock in the neighborhood, so in comes lionel! i'll have two smugs, but i'm not too attached to marshal to keep him :') who knows what i'll do
- 2 pieces of art i requested from the museum shop here on tbtf were finished! they were tucked safely into my album like all the other lovely art made for me of my mayor
- helped a tbtf user out with her gracie fashion check!

- - - Post Merge - - -

today i...
- started playing on my cycling town first- got a couple weeding day items (lily record player, two cosmos fans, two rose sofas) and tt-ed a lot to get another full chinese zodiac set. my town is infested with weeds again so i'll probably be holding another weeding party soon!
- paid off a home loan for my 2nd char in my main town! moved a lot of furniture around- mistvale's onsen is shaping up!!
- talked with all of my villagers- teddy told me a really weird riddle / chant and i'm kind of ?????
- cleaned out one of my museum exhibits! i hoard ores and gyroids in one of them, and i was starting to be like "why am i hoarding these gyroids? ores are starting to fill up my secret storage room??" so i got rid of most of them. still deciding what i'm going to do with all my ores- definitely keeping the silver and amethyst ones to leave all over town, but not sure what to do with the gold / green / pink / blue ones.
- did a lot of tt-ing in my cycling town to buy a lot of harvey items for whenever i want to have a big sale / giveaway on the forum in the future
- visited another town to get some free flowers for my main town. they mostly had normal flowers in this giveaway, but i managed to score 12 blue roses! ... my hybrid hoarding obsession continues...
- switched my 10th dreamie from kid cat to lionel! i still like kid cat in his silly helmet and red suit, but i kind of want teddy to be the only jock in the neighborhood, so in comes lionel! i'll have two smugs, but i'm not too attached to marshal to keep him :') who knows what i'll do
- 2 pieces of art i requested from the museum shop here on tbtf were finished! they were tucked safely into my album like all the other lovely art made for me of my mayor
- helped a tbtf user out with her gracie fashion check!


----------



## Becca617

I completed another Desert Island Escape level above the target goal! My goal is to get all levels above the goal


----------



## Kitsey

Today I could just relax after completing my town yesterday. Did a few errands for my villagers. Went on a few island tours for fun instead of looking for the right kind of flower to take home! I did a bit of island beetle hunting even though I didn't really need to. Later, I visited several dream towns. I have a giant list of DA's that I'm going to try to get though.


----------



## Jadeth

I finally unlocked the dream suite pwp, and also Club LOL showed up. I think I'm close to having the QR machine as well. I'm finally starting to figure out which villagers I want (hardest decision ever...) Still trying to figure out where to put my campsite though.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

Got the golden can, it 15 days looks like I waited a little long

Got both silver, & gold plaques from HHA  in the mail at the same time. I just re-desiged my house for got they don't include the basement :-/ LOLZ

Bought the modern painting


----------



## magicaldonkey

Yesterday, I:

-paid off my home loan for the secret storage room (which I really needed)
-got Lottie to teach me this new way of moving furniture (like in HHD)
-i learnt battish because of punchy. "Kee kee kee kee kee" means "we should hangout sometime" 
- i paid off the money to get a metal bench as a pwp.
-i pressed a button whilst looking up at the sky during meteor showers and i got an Arc de Triomphe (french?) from wishy the star (who makes me think of jingle o.o)
-this girl from game faqs was giving out free hybrids, and i got all of them. she told me that it was her extras and it was quite a lot.
-i earned my bronze visiting other towns badge, and i got 3 gold nuggets and crafted them into a golden table, which lead to me getting my bronze refurbishing badge! 
But I think the biggest task was to redo my paths, I put lucky clovers inbetween them. I think it suits my town, as it's meant to be forest themed! 

17 year old me in 2021 has literal TEARS reading this aaaa


----------



## Nenya

Along with upgrading two new extra characters homes, getting mannequins for them, landscaping, talking to villagers and doing umpteen errands for them, I organized and put the 150+ items in my 2nd characters secret storage in alphabetical order so I could see exactly what I have been excitedly buying for the past couple of months. A good days work...


----------



## Imbri

My campsite and Elder Grove are both finished! Finally got the trees, bamboo, PWPs, and flowers the way I want. The flowers may change slightly, but no more radical fixes.

Now I can start focusing on other areas of town.


----------



## Livvy

I did some landscaping.  I have been doing that the past week and it's been really fun. I can't wait until it's mostly done and then I'll update my dream code


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I got gardener gold!

Now I just need to get more gold medals..... I only have 10


----------



## Kitsey

I did quite a few trades yesterday and today with other users on here - I am _finally_ starting to get rid of all the things I've hoarded in my storage! On a related note, I spent some time rearranging the secret storage. Now all the different types of bush starts and saplings are organized. It's a lot easier to count them now 

Also got the gold letter writing badge today! I did some Island tours also. And ordered Lopez's birthday present (his birthday is tomorrow).


----------



## sn0wxyuki

After a few days of big shopping, today I finally settle down and arrange my whole landscape and interior xD


----------



## Pancake225

A rafflesia appeared in my town.
Because I have over 300 apples on the ground. [I thought it would be cool to throw apples on the ground since fall is coming soon and they looked nice but Apparently fruit counts as weed]


----------



## meo

Built my firepit pwp. Reorganized my gifts of clothes/items for people to use in dream and updated my dream address. Ordered some items for my house via RVs. Reorganized my mayor's kitchen with some new counters. Continued my Able's Sister dialogue to unlock the qr machine for my fourth character. Watered hybrids I'm growing. Transferred some items between towns.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I bought a lot of hybrids today, so my autumn town looks a bit more complete in some areas (still a long way to go though) I also filled up some of the rooms, they still look quite empty but if I keep getting items soon they'll look nice (I hope)


----------



## LillyofVadness

I built the T&T Emporium today!! Finally.


----------



## Ivory Moon

Planted fruit trees and placed the campsite pwp. Went to the island and did tours to get flowers and fruit so I can breed flowers. Went shopping and found some furniture I was looking for.


----------



## stitchmaker

Spent the last 4 days stopping movers from leaving town.  4 in 4 days is too many.  
Cleaned the secret closet and storage while they played bug off/ fireworks.  Sold the 2 Thrones the villagers gave me for 800,000.
Started working on custom RV furniture to put up in retail.  Place to store items when I get a furniture request or a villager comes in to buy.


----------



## fruityy

I finally got the T.I.Y store upgrade and now I'm working towards getting the last one (T&T Emporium), got a picture of my current favorite villager, Meringue and did some hybrid breeding and got a purple rose  today was a good day


----------



## Kitsey

I started playing at night after all the shops had closed, so I just made sure to say hello to all my villagers and stopped Zucker from moving.

After a bit of thinking, I decided to build a 30th and final PWP. It's the instrument shelter. I'm going to pretend it's a beekeeper's hive  Then I can update my dream town and find out how many visitors it's had so far!


----------



## ja2mine

Toby and I match


----------



## will.

I finished paths today and unlocked the dream suite.


----------



## 5cm/s

today in mistvale:
- logged in with my 2nd character after a while to be greeted with the lovely bedhead- got her hair done again later in the day, but instead of pink pigtails, went with a pink bun! also decided to change up her yukata, so it was goodbye to her spring kimono, and hello to a lovely deep purple yukata qr code 
- logged back into my mayor character and posted a thread here on the forums to start selling stuff in her storage! will try to sell as much as possible over the next few weekends, but once nobody wants to buy anything (even though it's good stuff! i swear! all unorderables and stuff!), might hold a giveaway :')
- it was sprinkling on and off today (one of my favorite weathers), so i changed mayor claire into a raincoat and yellow hat for a while, but then later changed into my delivery uniform when i was making deliveries
- once orders slowed on my thread, tried a new qr dress for my mayor. i'm usually really bad at changing my mayor's clothes, but today was the one exception, and i was determined to find another outfit i liked that was different from my usual overall dress. the qr i picked out is still an overall dress, but the overall part is cream and the shirt is a light green- i reeeally like it a lot on my mayor and i'm very very pleased to find a 2nd outfit i like this much
- did some sales in my 2nd town in exchange for art! also got my finished art by turnipcrossing and put it up my my toyhou.se gallery
- did some lazy fishing (something i miss doing!!! i'm so glad i did it)
- FINALLY got the last uchi pwp i need (log bench)!!! i love you tammy, but when you ask to move, i'm going to say yes! your house is too close to mine, girl ;;;;
- visited a giveaway hosted by the lovely 707! got a lot of pretty mermaid stuff and a bunch of white carnations! i'm eternally grateful haha
- adopted a villager for my cycling town. fuschia's not for me- i'm just holding her for a couple days until her original owner is ready to pick her up :')
- over-talked to all my villagers! and actually fulfilled their requests! recently, i've only been doing requests if it's a delivery or a fetch-this-other-villager-for-me type of request (i've just accepted their requests for furniture and fish, but never fulfilled them), but today i'm a reeeeaaallly good mayor! even went to the island to catch a horned beetle for teddy, even though i KNOW he's going to put it in his house and ruin everything thanks a lot teddy

over the past few months, as i've used the forum more and more, i've been doing less quality-time type stuff in town and more running and doing sales and stuff. it's partly because i don't have as much time to play, but also because i've been pulled into the dynamic of just decorating my town and home and not just letting stuff flow naturally. yesterday night, i came home from school exhausted, so i just put on comfortable clothes and lay on my floor for the rest of the day, just doing lazy fishing in town, and it felt AMAZING. so today i put in a conscious effort to take things slow and savor. it's been good


----------



## squidpops

I updated my dream address today! And caught a new fish, only 3 more fish to go until my fish catalog and the fish part of the museum is complete  hmm other than that not much else was done, well I did stop stitches from moving at least lol


----------



## will.

Today I haven't done much but I finished a street light pwp and am working on getting more modern pwp's. I decided not to time travel from now on and we'll see hoe that goes. I also plan to layout some trees and flowers today so that's gonna be pretty cool. I really want to unlock the Roost and the Police Station etc... because I want to spice up my town with more than just villager towns. I also want my town to feel more like a closed in city than a small, open town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also working on adopting Deli, my second most-wanted dreamy!!! If anybody has him let me know


----------



## Dhar

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



Finished the first half of my roads, planted some bush starts, passed Gracie's fashion check (only 1 more to go for the store upgrade!!), and sent a letter to myself. Haha.


----------



## will.

Oh!! And I got a new signature thanks to a r i a n e.


----------



## 5cm/s

today in mistvale...
- i spent more time out of it than in it, tbh!
- did sales allll day- kind of exhausted, but made a good 300 tbt and my storage is so much cleaner (god bless)
- lurked all over the forum for white carnations; planted the ones i already have on my beach for breeding (really must get rid of all my blue and pink flowers- they're nice but they're taking up space in my white and purple town!!)
- spent a lot of time admiring my mayor in her new tea-green and cream overall outfit! she's gotten even cuter haha!
- had a great time getting stormed at in my town :') it rained alll day with lightning and everything! i guess it's good for my flowers?

probably going to close shop orders for tonight in a couple hours and just have a lazy night off wifi. i feel bad for neglecting my villagers a bit today in favor of zooming between my house and the train station to get orders sent through ;;;


----------



## stitchmaker

I finally won Easy Puzzle League story mode last night.   Before I was stuck on Cormimer and couldn't complete the last challenge. 
When I went to replay it made me start from the beginning of Cormimer challenge.  Last night it didn't do that and I just had to complete the last challenge.  Not sure how I won it since I have problems with my right hand.  Happy it's over.


----------



## squidpops

I completed my mayor's bug encyclopedia!!

however it seems I forgot to donate a stinkbug to the museum when I first caught one. now I have to find another to finish my bug exhibit in the museum x-x


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I celebrated my town's 3-year anniversary and got the sapling clock! ^u^ I also got some unwanted furniture out of Dizzy and Carmen's houses, so I'm a little closer to getting their houses how I want them


----------



## Pancake225

Merengue moved in!!
Huge thanks to hoodathotit !!


----------



## CaramelCookie

I can't even believe how productive today was!! When I loaded the game, there was a thunderstorm raging on. So first I held the ceremony to inaugurate the zen clock (with a nice rain bg to the pictures), then I went fishing and wouldn't you guess, found a coelacanth for the museum ♪ A little after, Butch suggested the zen garden which I wanted for a long time and I already started building it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Marshal gave me his picture. For the 2nd time. x)


----------



## doodle

I slightly rearranged my Mayor's bedroom so that it could properly feature Ribbot's pic (which I was surprised to find out was pastel, which looks great in there!). Unfortunately I did not get the pic naturally but from a trade, yet I'm still glad to have it. Looks nice and natural in a home. Also put up Toby's pic in the basement, which also matches great. 

Finished placing spoopy colored flowers throughout the town. And I asked for the backroom extension to my Mayor's home! Pretty sure I'm going to make it a cutesy backyard.


----------



## stitchmaker

4 years of playing ACNL and I finally caught a ocean fish while standing at the cliff in town. It's the area where you can jump into the ocean when you have the wetsuit on.   One of the villagers was fishing off the cliff in 2013 and mentioned that you could catch fish there.  I've tried over the years and saw nothing until last night.

I was on the beach and saw a shark facing the cliff wall.  I tried to catch it but it wouldn't move towards the line or beach.  So I ran up the ramp and put the line it.  Caught a Ocean Sunfish. 

Maybe it's from the update or a glitch.  Or maybe the villager was right.


----------



## CovisGod

I comepletley changed two rooms today, I've decided to go with Themed rooms, a bit like a themed hotel. My main room is like a reception area with a different theme in each room going off it. I added a Christmas / Festive themed room and a Halloween / Scary themed room, I've still got a way to go with both of them but it's certainly freshened things up a bit now I have a new set of things to look out for on here.


----------



## Arckaniel

Just got my GOLDEN WATERING CAN ladies and gentlemen whoop ~


----------



## Dhar

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



I got Julian to move in today! And, I got the final store upgrade! That was pretty sweet.


----------



## Imbri

I finished getting the items from Epona's RV so I asked her to move in. Bonbon was set to go on the 11th, but I can't see dragging this out. Epona "talked" to Bonbon and the bunny is now in boxes. I put down random tiles because I want Epona in the same spot, but I'll log in with a fresh character, just to be safe.


----------



## doodle

Today I had someone visit and we had a great time viewing each other's town, shopping, and talking to villagers.

While this was yesterday, I would like to declare my Mayor's house totally finished! The backroom was the last to do and here it is:










I was going for a cutesy backyard, hope it worked lol~


----------



## HappyTails

I caught a King Salmon and a Gar today.


----------



## Zella

I completed my joke book ^_^ so happy!


----------



## 5cm/s

today in mistvale:

- eloise asked to play hide and seek, and i said it would be my pleasure! erik and wendy joined in, and it was a great success!
- erik asked to come over and look at my house, and we had a great time wandering from room to room and playing music boxes 
- tammy asked me to fetch wendy for her, and once i brought her over, tammy notified her about a scout who was in town, looking for cute dancers and singers! tammy thanked me by giving me her picture!

overall, a very good day in town- interacting with my villagers is one of my favorite things


----------



## demondays

I plot resetted Bam into the exact spot where kid cat used to live, and got my diving encyclopedia down to only two missing creatures, and got my fish encyclopedia to 80%!


----------



## Imbri

I plot reset Epona. Not into Bonbon's old spot, but a fair area. I'll be much more careful with my next move.


----------



## squidpops

I did a few things today. Played a game of desert island escape to complete my meow coupons, ordered a brand new house exterior for my 4th character (mailbox, roof, and main part of the house), also I got Lucky the mummy puppy from someone! He's gonna move in tomorrow, I'm so excited!!


----------



## visibleghost

i placed some pwps, upgraded three characters' houses, placed out paths and did a bit of landscaping


----------



## Zella

So after finally finishing my joke book yestetday, I (drumroll) decided to redo my town -_-; after playing for a few months I decided I didn't like the way the river was running through it. 
Now I am much happier with my map though a little sad I need to start over and get different fruit again (good bye peaches, hello oranges  (I feel like making an "orange you glad" type joke but I can't think of one lol) )
I'm happy I have Coco in my new town since she was in my old town as well.


----------



## 5cm/s

today in mistvale:
- continued my quest to complete my fish/ bug/ deep sea creature encyclopedia
- went to teddy's birthday party! he liked my gift a lot and seeing my villagers dance around and sing is super cute ;;
- for the second day in a row, fang requested a zen pwp!! i only needed those two left to finish placing pwps in town, and i'm so happy because i no longer need to worry about getting pings for pwps :'))
- started collecting donations for the zen bell and paid it off right away with all the money i made from catching fish and bugs today

- - - Post Merge - - -

today in mistvale:
- continued my quest to complete my fish/ bug/ deep sea creature encyclopedia
- went to teddy's birthday party! he liked my gift a lot and seeing my villagers dance around and sing is super cute ;;
- for the second day in a row, fang requested a zen pwp!! i only needed those two left to finish placing pwps in town, and i'm so happy because i no longer need to worry about getting pings for pwps :'))
- started collecting donations for the zen bell and paid it off right away with all the money i made from catching fish and bugs today


----------



## KingofHearts

I had Bob request the Jungle Gym PWP and then dug up a bunch of gyroids that were scattered all over my town and condensed them and moved them into a concentrated designated gyroid area. That was probably a 45 minute task.


----------



## Garrett

- celebrated Teddy's birthday, gave him a nice gift I'd ordered yesterday (green tartan pants!)
- planted some flowers around Benjamin's plot, ready for him moving in tomorrow, I chose white carnations for now
- ordered and paid off the flower bed PWP
- ordered a new roof from Nook's

Away from the game, I received some new WA cards, beautiful June, Bea and Ellie.


----------



## Voldecourt

Today in Powtown:
-I completed the joke book! Finally! 
-Cleaned up all the random flowers growing around town
-Made my second character get 50 medals for club tortimer so they can stop appearing in the giftshop
-Acquired Rasher from another town! He moves in tomorrow! He's the last villager I need!  
- Did some landscaping. 
-Built another pwp
-Designed another pattern for my custom signs! 

Overall a very productive day!


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Today I weeded a whopping 73 weeds. It's been....uh...awhile.


----------



## Medievalant

I have two towns, Republic and Nowhere. 

Today in Republic:
- Wolfgang decided to move into my town and I was extremely excited because I wanted another wolf and they moved into a spot that was along the path I was planning. 
-Placed paths throughout the whole town (this takes forever)
-Since my town is based on Avatar the Last Airbender, I made a custom Zuko shirt for one of my characters.
- Cleaned up my town of weeds
- Watered all the hybrids and regular flowers throughout the town

Today in Nowhere:
- Went to the island a couple of times for beetles to sell because im extremely low on funds
- Organized my storage locker
- Since my town is somewhat new, I payed off the dream suite public works project
-Watered all the flowers
-Organized all the hybrids on the beach
-Talked to everyone in town

Today was a productive day! :3


----------



## Jeannine

Spent longer than I should have planting lots of bamboo shoots and decorating with mushrooms... I feel accomplished


----------



## Cascade

breeding some hybrid tulips and built a tire toy.


----------



## TangledBowties

- Watered flowers
- Did some tasks for my villagers
- Sold some stuff
- I think I'm getting close to finishing my fossil collection.
- I've also been thinking about buying another copy of the game, I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## Ackee

- set down more paths
- got several of the outfits that i wanted
- helped katie visit another town
- helped out villagers 
- worked on my characters' houses a bit
- cleaned out/organized my characters' storage


----------



## sierra117

- placed the zen garden pwp
- cut down my fruit trees to make space for a bus stop tomorrow
- got the QR machine
- finally saw the inside of Fang's house


----------



## mavelyn_crossing

I have so much work ahead of me in order to get the perfect town, but I really enjoy it. So what did I do today in my town?
- I donated fossils to the museum like every day, also checked if the bugs I had in my inventory was donatable but they weren't.
- Went to the Island to collect some medals and also flowers to continue breeding hybrids.
- Let Saharah re-design my house interior.
- Talked to Isabelle about citizen satisfaction. (need more pwp's right now)
- Went to nookling junction to buy items to get it upgraded.
- Bought flowers and saplings at the garden store.
- Sent letters to my villagers telling them to move out.
 And as always I checked if Nook's Homes had the exteriors I want, I catched bugs and fishes to sell at re-tail/donate if needed, went to the Island at night to catch bugs and sharks and did other like knick knacks you do everyday. 
Scanned in amiibos for the campground.


----------



## Loriii

I just got the gold badge for Villager of Honor today (in my second town).


----------



## Jeannine

master.leor said:


> I just got the gold badge for Villager of Honor today (in my second town).



That's awesome! I was so happy when I got mine. 500 hours well spent


----------



## TangledBowties

- Made a sign for the cafe.
- funded a lamp post pwp
- watered flowers and collected hybrids.


----------



## BigMikey

Reached $94 million. Legitimately.


----------



## PaperCat

planted some stuff and convinced skye to move in.


----------



## Jeannine

BigMikey said:


> Reached $94 million. Legitimately.



Congrats - that's quite a feat!

-

It was stormy ALL day today  Normally I like it but I wasn't motivated to accomplish much in this weather...


----------



## Loriii

Jeanne2015 said:


> That's awesome! I was so happy when I got mine. 500 hours well spent



I think I've already been playing for 900 hours or something now. Phineas came in late to give me the badge lol but yeah, I agree 500 or so hours well spent. I'm not surprised you have gotten yours by just looking at your signature haha


----------



## Mellyjan3

I grew 9 blue roses, am 1 fossil away from my museum veing complete, ready to revamp my museum galleries, and tryig to pass a gracie fashion check


----------



## MarineSong2001

Well, one thing that I _haven't_ accomplished today is finding the money rock. I would have thought that I've already found it, hit it, and collected up the money and then forgotten that I'd done so, but I haven't been playing it for that long so far today, so I have no idea where it is. Weird. I've probably missed out a rock.


----------



## Alienfish

Got the campsite and paid off some loans.. I need to buy amiibo cards so I can force some ****bags out lol


----------



## Sloom

Nothing lol.

I do exciting stuff in this game.


----------



## Jeannine

master.leor said:


> I think I've already been playing for 900 hours or something now. Phineas came in late to give me the badge lol but yeah, I agree 500 or so hours well spent. I'm not surprised you have gotten yours by just looking at your signature haha



lol, I may have spent _too_ much time in this town  Mine was also overdue when I got it - better late than never!


----------



## Jeannine

Didn't accomplish much but celebrate Marshal's birthday today - he seemed very content with the corseted skirt I got him  

Other than that, updated the dream address and pain off my other character's loan. I plan on furnishing my houses tonight and this weekend.


----------



## goro

i got the badge for filling 90% of my sea creature encyclopedia!


----------



## Jeannine

naegi said:


> i got the badge for filling 90% of my sea creature encyclopedia!



Good for you! You're in the homestretch to gold


----------



## SpookyMemes

I had a celebration thingy for my new police station. I wasn't planning on ever building one but Filbert requested it so I was like, why not? I think there are two police dogs, I got Booker and I think he is so cute


----------



## Apriiil

- Watered my flowers
- Arranged flowers to hopefully get some hybrids
- Watered flowers again to be safe
- Then thought about restarting for QUITE SOME TIME.


----------



## xoxobreann

Today I put in a water well and collected more saplings for future work c:


----------



## Cascade

Built a two Statue Fountain at the top of my Train Station :3


----------



## serena186

Today I did what I have been doing everyday for the last week: hustling for MEOW coupons  and cursing all the bum missions for them that I can't do. I discovered a Wii U in a fortune cookie I opened and played the game for it trying to get a high score. I fall 3k short of the 37k goal, but I know with some more t I'll get there. I did my daily chores of hitting the rock and collecting fossils. I found a Ptera left wing which I needed to make the Ptera model. Now all I need s one more model to complete my collection. I took a moment to marvel at all the extra storage space I don't know what to do with before visiting the campground and finding a bathroom rack I needed. Joan was also in her RV and I plan to purchase some things from her as soon as I scrounge up a few more coupons. Later I plan to visit KK and get some music/coupons as well as organize things a bit more around town. That's all. Have a great day you guys


----------



## Huseyin

I've done some fishing and bug catching on the Island and finally completed my first public works project, the cobblestone bridge. Now I have 2 bridges in my town and it won't take ages to get to places . I also did the Beautiful town ordinance and won't have to pull weeds anymore, and can get hybrids more easily. Golden flowers are kinda impossible now though...Fauna is also moving in today, and like picked the perfect spot that won't ruin anything. I also did some tours today. just 20 more medals until I get the wetsuit! I got the 3ds in my fortune cookie too and am like addicted to Animal crossing: Puzzle league now. It's so cute, although I'm not that great at it. I was also killed by a scorpio . Jingle was also in his RV so I bought the snow tree stump which will look very nice in my room. Wow, I've done so much today!


----------



## 5cm/s

today:
- erased ALLLLL my paths- it took forever, but i'm really pleased bc i was planning to go with dirt paths and my use of qr paths has made nice dirt paths develop on their own
- designed my own town flag- it's a purple rainboot with white/pink/blue flowers peaking out! it has a nice blue background and is labeled with my town name! i'm super proud!
- redid the area in front of my mayor's house! i've been meaning to do it for a while, but now i've finally gotten around to it! i hope it looks nice!
- did a trade with a fellow acnl tumblr user and got rid of pretty much all of my blue rose surplus. in return, i got more white carnations, which i'm just ecstatic about! i've been planning to make my town a white carnation town w occasional random purple flowers, and it's slowly getting there!!
- paid off my zen bell pwp, so it'll be all done tomorrow and i'll be able to start collecting donations for the fortune telling shop (which i unlocked yesterday!!)

a very productive day!


----------



## Warrior

I made a new playground area in my town, and plot reset some of my froggy boys. I have moved frobert from the north of the town, and cycled him through to an area in the south. Froberts old house spot is making a nice dirt path onto the 'reject beach' (where I put unwanted hybrids)

Gave away some gardening stuff to someone on tbt


I'm nearing a point where I am happy to have others see and ciriticise my town. There are some things I am unhappy with, but I'm making good progress!


----------



## PandP

I started to make some paths out of flowers, bushes and trees and generally I started to organize my town more. Also I cleaned out my closet and storage room, so I have more space. I got my hands on a few Cinnamoroll items, which I want to collect the whole series, oh and last but not least I got Fang as a new villager, yay ^^


----------



## ZaAlPa2006

Technicaly last night but what ever. Caught a king salmon and saddled birchir. Now I only have 2 more fish left and then I'll get my gold rod. Today all I really did was start to make my own path and realized how hard it is. Got 3 of 10 or 11 pieces done. Hope to finish it by the end of this coming week. Pm me if u wanna see it


----------



## Jeannine

Not much today, just went through the usual routines. Did meet Jack and get a mask though!


----------



## sierra117

I laid down a path to help guide my future dirt paths better, started arranging flowers around some of my pwps, planted an orchard, and caught a few new bugs.


----------



## Alienfish

Moved out Bubbles with the help of moving in Roscoe, and moved in Cole with a card  So glad I found some amiibo cards, now just gotta move out Tank and Papi, freaking creepers.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Added and moves some stuff in my house, got a few more items customized, and built a second face cutout standee!


----------



## Daysie

Changed my paths for autumn in my 3 towns.


----------



## TangledBowties

- sold a bunch of stuff to people on the forums.
- tried to figure out my landscaping, but ended up just planting fruit trees in random spots.
- watered my flowers
- gave shrunk a snack
- dug up all the fossils


----------



## serena186

Today I bought a bunch of food and drawings from Wendell's RV. Also bought a pitcher plant. I cleaned up a bit around town and collected the ptera model from Re-Tail. Only one more to go...
Did some fishing in the morning and completed some coupon missions as well. Today was a bit laid back compared to other days.


----------



## Jeannine

Went through the regular motions but captured some great sunset pics 
I'll probably run some errands for neighbours before it gets too late.


----------



## Thair

Finally settled on a map I like and put down some designs where I don't want villagers to move. 
Hopefully I'll also be able to get back the stuff that I gave to a friend to hold for me while I was busy restarting.


----------



## Warrior

Kept working on flowers. Planned a bit of my second characters home, made the bell pwp next to the cafe (as it turned out a rock ruined my statue fountain plan for that area)

Not much done today.


----------



## serena186

Today I was able to finish my dailies and collect the wheat bundle from Isabelle since it's the Autumn Moon tonight. I collected some MEOW coupons and bought a silver tea pot and a kiddie meal. Plan to buy the sparrows  nest from Nat once I collect some more MEOW coupons (He's my RV buddy today). Already my head is filled with new room ideas for all this furniture. I'm beside myself with glee. I really want to make a farm layout now since we have watermelons and corn stalks. Also want to make a bakery...and a restaurant...and a culinary school...and a music academy...and a shopping center...and a *stops self* You get the picture.  Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## Lyn the Thing

I got the silver rod and gold slingshot this morning! These are my first non-normal tools.


----------



## serena186

Today I did my usual dailies and bought a few things from Harv's shop as well as Joan's RV. I earned some MEOW tickets and found a women's business suit at the Abel Sisters. Bought some more candy though I don't need it and watered my breeding flowers. Didn't do much today use of RL but will probably accomplish more tomorrow.


----------



## UnderWish

I finished my town finally, got all the PWPs I needed and built them, finished trampling down my natural paths and moved in the final villager I had planned to stick in my town. Set up a shop here on TBT after organizing my town and bringing things over to my cycling/extra town. I got a lot done and now it's 5:36 AM. I plan to do more though! c:


----------



## visibleghost

moved a bridge, upgraded a house, put some furniture in rooms and cried


----------



## Elvera

Not too much today, planted some saplings around re-tail and caught a violin beetle for the museum. Will probably head over to the island soon to get some bells!


----------



## Keldi

Handling catalog business~ It's going great!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Got to the 15th day after getting a perfect town and earned my golden watering cans ♪♫
So happy! ;v;


----------



## Strawberryllama

I found a cute letter from my little brother from a couple years ago.
"happy new year Kyra
DANGIT KEITH sorry Kyra
you know dad by Kyra"


----------



## Garrett

- caught a river fish for my beautiful June
- redecorated my mayor's main room with Jack's spooky set, it's my first Halloween in New Leaf so I'm enjoying collecting a new set, piece by piece
- got a PWP suggestion from Shep, the pyramid

- a couple of days ago I was surprised by Porter suggesting the train upgrade, didn't realise I'd had so many visitors!


----------



## Forests

I upgraded my house, and scanned Molly to move in.


----------



## Cascade

Built a garbage can then demolish it afterward.


----------



## mitfy

did 3 trades with tbt users today!! also i planted some bushes and rearranged daishou's basement.


----------



## Maycee

I did a bunch of favors for villagers which is kind of rare for me ahaha

I also visited some towns in the dream suite, if that counts~


----------



## Voldecourt

Finally completed my music collection in Clavicus! After so many Saturdays of forgetting to visit K.K and months of unlucky sales at the Emporium I finally have all the music in the game . Also I got the last two gold roses I needed. 

In Powtown I got a lot of landscaping done! I just need a few dozen more flowers and a solid idea of what to do for the few bare spots I have left!


----------



## Bellxis

I did a little bit of gardening, got a bunch more hybrids and played online with a few people! I haven't had my town long but I'm happy with how it's coming along


----------



## squidpops

I worked on more of my landscaping today. Got quite a bit done!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Accomplished a ton while I was sick these past few days, I managed to finish my "joke book" and upgrade my new house to the size I want it, now I just need to make a list of the stuff I need to fill it and start spooking it out!


----------



## Alienfish

Paid off a few loans, bought the gorgeous set from a friend, got a coelacanth finally...

I time-travel so yeah technically a day IRL.


----------



## Haydenv019

I FINALLY GOT MY SPLATOON PATTERNS! Deleted most of my patterns to make room for it, so worth it!
Also demolished a bunch of pwps I really didnt need, what a waste of money!


----------



## Soigne

Planted a few bushes, changed my paths up for fall/winter, paid off the newly requested police station, and sent my villagers some letters!


----------



## TangledBowties

Planting bushes and organizing storage.


----------



## Huseyin

Shrunk came to me and wanted to open Club LOL. At first I rejected because I wanted to see his reaction but Eventually I got the signatures and gave them to him. A new store besides the able sisters is also in construction.


----------



## meo

Planted a ton more flowers and clovers. Reorganized some of the existing flowers. Paid off some upgrades and started more house upgrades for side characters. Got some wallpapers I need for one side character's house and applied those. Updated my dream address. Did some villager requests. Moved out Winnie in third town. Got some needed furniture ordered from catalog and went through mail on all characters. 
That's about it. The flowers and clovers took most of my time today.


----------



## usa-chan

Thanks to many users here, I got 80% of my landscaping done! I can't wait to show everyone once I get my DA out, but now I need to focus on the PWPs. Can't wait to spend many hours doing the cliff diving trick lmao


----------



## squidpops

Sharing again to say I made an orchard and added more paths & a bench! I also lined more of my paths with flowers, bamboo, and bushes. I also planted more trees around my campsite so it will look more foresty now. I also got the windmill pwp from Shari finally!! Thanks to trading I now have more bushes and saplings to work with so tomorrow I'm going to continue doing that along with placing the windmill.


----------



## Apriiil

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!

I love working all day! NOT.


----------



## Alienfish

Passed my first Gracie check. I swear she always do Modern on the first one, at least always for me throughout the years! Good thing I had those shades and a dress I could pair up lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

I got Halow'en's first villager pic from Hans(aka Bumble the Abominable Snow Monster).I have yeti to receive pics from anybody else in town.


----------



## GreatUsername

Finally got Flurry out, made room and now Canberra's moving in now, very excited to finally get her back after 2? 3? years


----------



## mayoraya

Got Stitches!! Got Isabelle's picture! Tomorrow will be landscaping and furniture shopping!


----------



## Jhin

I finally got the golden shovel for the first time! Now I just need the net and rod to complete the whole set, and I'm fairly close with completing my encyclopedia as well. Just need to get more summer bugs and fish


----------



## Mellyjan3

Dug up all the fossils, watered my blue roses to help them grow, make 20k at retail, learned a new joke from dr.shrunk,  organized my house again, organized flowers, completed my meow coupon tasks, bought all the bushes & sapling from leif and ordered an outfit of each style for gracie's check up


----------



## spicedb

finally got Winnie's picture! and it's the first time I've received a villager's pic from the mail, too  ;vb (not counting farewell letters of course)


----------



## Daysie

I dug up all the fossils and Quilson requested for a Sphynx.


----------



## Soigne

I reset my town two nights ago without selling my town, so I've been slowly building up again. I just got my approval rating tonight & Marshal moved in randomly; my house has been built and I'm starting the landscaping process already! 

I'm also working on a full catalog this time around, so I've been purchasing everything in the stores daily. Things are going well.


----------



## Eudial

I got a new 3DS so I was finally able to get all the extra stuff from my old town, moved over to my new town!


----------



## serena186

Today I cleaned up around town and did a few tasks. I went to the island to slowly build up my bug and fish collection for decorative purposes. I dug up my fossils, hit rocks, and planned out the interior for a few of my houses. I successfully built a snowman today unlike yesterday and got a bingo card as well as my first number. It's been so long since I experienced winter in this game that I forgot that every character doesn't get a bingo card from the same snowman. Lastly, I watered flowers for breeding purposes and searched among my fossils for the last bone I need to make a model. All in all, productive, yet short day.


----------



## John Wick

Built my fifth snowman, and just like the other four, he vanished next time I loaded the game. 
He wasn't next to anything. 
I even got a snowman wall in the mail from the non-existant snowman.


----------



## squidpops

I reset my town and started anew today! Accomplished quite a bit for the first day actually. I planted some more pear trees, planted the peaches Isabelle gave me, paid off my tent loan, donated quite a few fish to the museum and a few bugs as well, dug up 3 of the fossils (couldn't find the fourth), got the gem and money rock (all 8 bags!) and made some custom stepping stones.  I watered some tulips and cosmos to make some hybrids for tomorrow too.


----------



## Rose

More landscaping above the river! Slowly but surely coming together. The more sections I complete, the more inspiration I get for the next portion of land.


----------



## 5cm/s

mistvale: caught up with villagers to avoid having to go through the obligatory "where have you been have you been ignoring me" messages that i was sure to get soon, did some quick cleaning around town, stopped erik from moving, and visited sable

mitaka: finally unlocked the qr code machine for my 2nd character and was able to put down my rivers which was a really big project and i'm really happy now, said goodbye to willow who moved out, donated to the museum, did some easy landscaping, planned out plots for new villagers


----------



## John Wick

More snowmen vanished.


----------



## Zane

slowly customizing 5 kotatsu's to send to Sylvana all at once in an effort to force her to get rid of her kitchen island


----------



## ravenblue

Landscaping in my two active towns. Prevented Tex from leaving one town and Jacques from leaving the other. Still trying to figure out what to do with house interiors... Other than that, just interacted with the villagers and caught some funny conversations.


----------



## SoraDeathEater

In Twilight I got Chief c: And I got 2 of the amiibo cards I wanted so Twilight is going to have 10 villagers now c:


----------



## Halloqueen

After many failures since I first acquired the in-game 3DS a few weeks ago, I finally managed to clear the 10,000 score goal in Animal Crossing Puzzle League's Garbage Attack mode. I also had an animal visit my campsite for the first time in months, Groucho the Cranky bear. I got a few of the Igloo-exclusive camper items to give to a friend who recently got into the game and who I have been playing with over the past week or so.


----------



## michealsmells

I chatted with my neighbors, decided to demolish a poorly placed hot spring. I found a new Jacob's Ladder and put it next to Coco just to tell people she was obtained, and laid some paths where they needed to be. I changed my ordinance, made a snowman, caught a Stringfish and donated it to the museum, made some money, paid off my most recent loan.

Wow,, I actually did a lot more than I had thought?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

I was able to have Blathers suggest the cafe, then paid for it all so it should be up tomorrow. I also paid of one loan, and set up for the next one, that said I’m wondering which room I should expand after my sun plant room. The bed room, cabin room, study, bedroom, or treasure room.


----------



## John Wick

Demolished a PWP, destroyed some trees to relandscape, and TT'd all day, only to dig it all up, and put it back the way it was. 

Even rebuilt the PWP. ^_^


----------



## usa-chan

Finally set up a DA! My town is still far from done, but I really love how much progress I've been making! c:


----------



## John Wick

I got up at 5.50 AM, and was on the island by 6.00 AM. 
I caught 40 fish and beetles, each worth 10k or more. ^_^ 
Just waiting for Re-Tail to open.


----------



## 5cm/s

mitaka: moved pudge in and landscaped like crazy! 50 cedar saplings down, 43 to go! and 76 normal saplings to go too! town is going to look really nice soon


----------



## ravenblue

Organized my storage in my winter town - it was a huge mess lol. Placed the classic police station, talked to villagers to see what they want for Toy Day - turns out my jock Scoot wants a pink doll! I'd never have guessed that one lol. Been diving for pwp pings and getting nothing. Tried to play igloo games with my camper, but she won't play for some reason. Did a bit more landscaping. 

Played the fishing tourney in my spring town. Finally got fed up with repeat furniture from Chip and handed in my whale shark to try for the gold trophy. Other than that, just been diving and donating creatures to the museum.


----------



## squidpops

Bought a painting from Redd, greeted Genji, my new move in and wrote him a welcome letter. Bought some stuff from Marty's rv, worked on a bit on meow coupons for both of my characters, sent a letter to Tipper telling her to change her ugly shirt lol. I also grinded alot of bugs and fish to pay off my second house loan, so I'm getting an expansion tomorrow! I'm currently now working on paying off my very first pwp, the fence. Only 1,000 bells more to go! I'm also trying to see if I can get a pwp suggestion this early? I'm not sure if I can but I blocked off three of my villagers with holes to try to get them to ping me. :')


----------



## ravenblue

squidpops said:


> Bought a painting from Redd, greeted Genji, my new move in and wrote him a welcome letter. Bought some stuff from Marty's rv, worked on a bit on meow coupons for both of my characters, sent a letter to Tipper telling her to change her ugly shirt lol. I also grinded alot of bugs and fish to pay off my second house loan, so I'm getting an expansion tomorrow! I'm currently now working on paying off my very first pwp, the fence. Only 1,000 bells more to go! I'm also trying to see if I can get a pwp suggestion this early? I'm not sure if I can but I blocked off three of my villagers with holes to try to get them to ping me. :')



Technically, you can get one. I've gotten one that early before. RNG may dictate otherwise, however. I'm having no luck getting a pwp suggestion today after getting ones for three days in a row.


----------



## Garrett

- built a second snowman, he still *****es
- said goodbye to my beautiful June
- invited Zucker to move in from my campsite/igloo
- bought the last piece of Jingle furniture and made my house look festive


----------



## Whisboi

Recently restarted one of my towns, actually. Henry moved in randomly, and I worked on my encyclopedia. I got the oarfish, tuna, and coelacanth in one fishing run, which was pretty exciting.


----------



## ravenblue

Celebrated Chief's birthday, prevented Anchovy from leaving, installed the fire pit, landscaped a bit around my town borders. Still trying to get the last of the hints for Toy Day and gearing up for that. Wondered where on earth the reggae shirt came from and why it's spreading like wildfire throughout the town. Fortunately, it sort of fits the color scheme of the town (if I squint and look only out of the tail of my eye), but I wish they'd wear the nice sweater I designed for them instead...

Need to check my other towns yet.


----------



## Alienfish

Prevented Shep from moving and did something from Tad. Going pretty slow nowadays til I get my Sanrio cards and hopefully getting some pwps soon dumb Plucky


----------



## ravenblue

In my spring town, I noticed that the plaza tree hit the 20/20 mark right on schedule. Croque pinged me for the Stone Tablet, had Sahara redo my house interior, did a bit of landscaping, and found Rudy camping. Not sure I'm ready for my tenth villager yet, though he might be a nice addition to the town. Gotta figure this out before too long, he won't wait around forever lol.


----------



## thisistian

- plot reset Sprinkle's house until it's in a good location
- started a new PWP for a cobblestone bridge
- decided I didn't like the location of the cobblestone bridge
- cancelled the PWP


----------



## datsuryouku

Not a dang thing, lol. However, I was able to finish tile planting in a certain area I have been avoiding for months.


----------



## John Wick

Nothing, apart from giving it the 'once over'. 
I can't stand the toy day talk.


----------



## Lars

not so much my town, but i helped a friend with a gardening job, and a landscaping job.
took us a few hours ^^
but we did it, and her town looks fabulous


----------



## Magicat

Oh, I actually did a lot in my town today. Earlier today, I was able to clean out and re-organize my storage space and I feel so much better now that I have it re-organized. Not only that, but the crown showed up in my town today and I was able to buy it! I went to the island probably 8 times over the course of the day, fishing in the day, grabbing any bug I can in the afternoon, and getting a ton of rare beetles at night. I feel like a part of me died today, but I'm so happy that I was able to get the crown!


I think the fancy crown compliments my character's ugly light green bowl haircut


----------



## Alienfish

^congrats, i think i have both crowns though i still need the throne 

and, not much as of now, still waiting for my amiibo cards and then i sold off some junk:3


----------



## ravenblue

In my winter town, Tex wants the sphinx lol. I actually do have a gigantic free plot of land that I've been trying to figure out what to do with... Based on the pwps my villagers have been suggesting, I think they want that town to be a model of the Vegas Strip lol. Other than that, still trying to finish off the last of the Toy Day clues and continue my landscaping project. 

In my spring town, Ankha is camping and I'm trying to decide whether to invite her to move in. After over a week of no campers, I've now had two in a row. I continued landscaping in that town and prevented Cherry from leaving.


----------



## Jill

I'm laying paths and trying to figure out if I'm pathing to villagers I like AND don't like- or if I'm pathing to each of them. I just want a... road-ish sort of thing. I also got Julien today- I'm not sure how I feel about him, but people seem to like him, so I'm going to see. BROFFINA moved out, not because of me, I'm sure. But I'm still happy about it.


----------



## Arjh

Have just restarted playing after a break and deleting my second town.


----------



## squidpops

I spent 1 million bells on a crown. No regrets lmao

In all seriousness, the fountain project got finished today! It looks great in front of town hall  I'm also currently working on decorating and expanding my character's houses. Set up the upstairs of both of them and made them into bedrooms. I ordered a basement for my second character so I'm going to work on expanding that, along with ordering a basement tomorrow for my mayor (I ordered a house piece so couldn't do it today). Apart from decorating the houses and doing a few villager errands I didn't do much else, though tonight I'm going to go to the island with both characters and rack up that $$$.


----------



## ElliottRocks12

I upgraded my house ( time traveling ) and got the perfect town !


----------



## audaci

removed 1 public works projects, built 2, and landscaped my entire town with a friend ! they were honestly a huge help and couldn't have done it without them.
I also laid down all of my paths :O


----------



## Lilacs

I finished collecting all the Ice furniture!


----------



## ravenblue

Surprised to find my spring town achieved Perfect Status overnight. I wasn't even trying in that town. Of course the town I needed Perfect Status for the pwps, it took months of frustration. Other than that, still landscaping - spring town has a long way to go. Ankha should be moving in tomorrow. 

Celebrated the Solstice in my winter town.


----------



## ravenblue

Passed my second Gracie check in my winter town with some hideous ensemble involving a shower cap and steampunk glasses. Hey, whatever floats Gracie's boat, right? lol Next had a surprise visit from Anabelle who gave me a violin which completed that set, so yay!

Ankha moved into my spring town exactly where I wanted her, so didn't even have to plot reset, though I went in with NSF just to be safe. Placed the cafe and gave Midge her lost item. 

Decided on a theme for a town I started back in early November.


----------



## honeyaura

Finally finished my Christmas-theming. I'd make a DA for it, but conscious of the fact that the corners of town won't be worked on till spring time


----------



## Zane

Finally got Boots to change out of his jester shirt so now I love him x10 more & began re-doing the basement in one of my houses for like the fifth time (can't get it right ;;)


----------



## squidpops

I did a huuuge amount of landscaping the past hour, after buying bushes and trees from here. I also got the funding for the water well complete, so that will be up tomorrow and the museums second floor has been built today! I got my second pwp suggestion too, a wind turbine from Tipper.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Messed up a snowboy. Fished up a koi for 2 coupons. Found a batch of gyroid.


----------



## RosieCheeks

I caught my Oarfish and Coelacanth it was more last night but I forgot to post it then.


----------



## MoonyMango

Finally finished the forest area north of my Re-tail today with the cedar tree that Leif sold me.
Aaand all my perfect trees that I planted last week are now matured, so my harvest today was glorious. 15 baskets of em, if I'm not wrong, super happy.


----------



## daisynewleaf

Caught around nearly 900,000 bells today!!


----------



## thisistian

Beau moved in
laid out paths
planted bushes


----------



## ravenblue

Just donated the final fossil to my museum! Woohoo!


----------



## ^cookies&cream^

Planted some non-native fruit trees, completed the donations for a PWP.


----------



## RennyWest

I successfully trensfered stuff from my "old" broken 3ds to my new 3ds without loosing my Animal Crossing saves. Yay!


----------



## vvindows98

did some landscaping - rearranged flowers, cut down/planted a couple trees, got some hybrids and planned space for a Stonehenge and totem pole (when I eventually unlock them omg) 
destroyed a suspension bridge to replace with a wooden one tomorrow, already have the money alright alright alright
had Tucker move in!! actually got his house into a good spot


----------



## Prison

Bought my first batch of turnips despite having the game for years now... lol.


----------



## ACNLover10

Just got a inkling squid amiibo and scanned Inkwell in as a new resident.


----------



## Garrett

- welcomed new girl Fauna to town, planted a little garden of black cosmos around her house
- finished the fossil collection!


----------



## river

Decided to try out getting the Perfect Town rating, and am currently failing at it miserably lol


----------



## dontpanicx3

I got all the signatures for Club LOL, and Kick's finally was built!


----------



## Halloqueen

I made a few purchases from the Re-Tail section of the forum, ordered a gift for a friend of mine who has recently gotten into the game from the T&T Emporium's Catalogue machine, gave a birthday present to Stitches and hung out with him for a bit, and contributed a bit of the payment for a bridge I'm constructing in the town.


----------



## OneYearChallenge2018

Planned out some details for my new one year challenge town.

The standard one year challenge rules:
• Start on January 1st
• No transferring from old town
• No selling old town
• No time travelling
• No plot resetting
Some rules of my own:
• Must pick from the first 4 maps I get from Rover
• Must allow villagers to move if they ask


----------



## RosieCheeks

Finally obtained my pink wetsuit! In the process, I managed to complete almost all of my diving encyclopediae throughout the day today just need to find the last three things which are an ear shell, a spidercrab (which won't appear in the ocean for a few months) and a horeshoe crab (same case as the spidercrab.) I was really proud of my progress I guess I picked a good month to restart for the diving section specifically.


----------



## ravenblue

I made a snowmam that didn't suck lol.


----------



## LiamGG

I fully expanded my house finally and am currently working on making it all golden  (if anyone has anymore golden furniture pm me )


----------



## mimituesday

i cleaned out mimi's locker it was filled with stuff i was supposed to save, like once a year items, but i didn't like them or use them so i just sold a lot of them to reese

today i'm also going to distribute some money between my towns and stuff


----------



## J.Withoutherson

Today, I just dug up some fossils, harvested fruits from my fruit orchard, and checked T&T for a modern wood floor. Everyday for the past week, the kiddie fooor and imperial tile have been the only flooring sold. Heckin annoying


----------



## Halloqueen

I participated in Festivale, finished paying for the construction of a bridge I started a few days ago, purchased some items from the Re-Tail section of the forum and had them delivered, and through that purchase had my 100th visitor to my main town and unlocked the Train Station remodeling options.


----------



## ravenblue

Finished collecting the snowmam furniture in my adopted town and set it up in an empty room hopeful that my HHA score will shoot up tomorrow. Other than that, wandered around my towns and prevented Anchovy and Cherry from leaving (in two separate towns, of course), plus got pinged for pwps in three towns (pyramid in old winter town, yield sign in newer winter town, and scarecrow in adopted town). Bought up Redd's New Year wares and talked to Isabelle for sparking cider.


----------



## vvindows98

- bought and planted some saplings
- started using bushes to create paths, it's gonna look so cool i'm so excited
- rearranged most of my flowers so my town is less crowded
- i started planning where some new pwps are gonna go!! hype

tomorrow i'm gonna plant more things and try to finish funding a bridge


----------



## John Wick

Re-sculptured around my ponds. 
Got a zodiac dog from Miserabelle. 
Finished the bathroom in my house.

Went fishing on the island.


----------



## giorno

paid off my first public works project
went to the island for the first time and got loads of new fish/bugs for the encyclopedia (and made a lotta money off those sharks/beetles)
started landscaping/planning town for flowers, paths, future public work projects


----------



## Lilacs

I got Pashmina's pic!! First villager pic I've ever gotten too


----------



## HappyTails

I got two pieces of furniture from the Mermaid set and did a bit of landscaping around my campsite.


----------



## Zane

I finally found a good look for my 2nd alt character, I don't know why I never used the purple hair before it's the bomb


----------



## LilyLynne

My second character has purple hair too, it's great. I made a snowmam in both towns, caught snowflakes, worked on qr codes, and did regular town maintainance. Love my new second town.


----------



## Halloqueen

I ordered the deconstruction of the original cobblestone bridge in my main town so that I can replace it with a suspension bridge on the next in-game day so all three bridges will match. I also rolled up a new Snowman to get a new bingo card, got some gifts for a friend, and worked at Brewster's. The only thing left to do in the current day is visit another town for signatures for a petition from Hans, which I'm about to do.


----------



## primandimproper

On January 2, 2018 Minna became the mayor of Fristad. My starters are Lucky, Diana, Flip, Cesar, and Peaches. I am probably only gonna keep Lucky. 

I almost done with all the tutorial stuff. Just need to show my encyclopedia to Isabelle. I have to say I am not living her right at this moment. I also paid off my down payment to Nook.


----------



## John Wick

Found the ore and bell rock. 
Saw Chelsea approaching, so I saved and quit. 

Coffee hasn't kicked in enough to start declining fruit requests. ^_^


----------



## FlitterTatted

I actually don't do much in my own town but I work together with my close friend to make her town amazing!
So for her town I'm getting the furniture sets she needs to fill a new house she created! 
And also a few hybrid flowers to put around it (her town is COVERED in flowers thanks to me, haha)!


----------



## CaramelCookie

I caught the stringfish and am now only 1 fish away from completing the fish encyclopedia! >v< ♫


----------



## starcharmer

I'm playing catch up again after so long! 

- I caught both a cricket and an arowana for the first time in this town and donated them to the museum. 
- Olivia finally suggested the hot spring!!!!!
- Phineas gave the Balloon Buster badge 
- And finally Wolfgang gave me his pic for the third time


----------



## Imbri

I changed the ordinance in town from Night Owl to Beautiful. I've altered when I play, so I don't need to have the shops open quite so late, and now I can focus more on hybrid breeding.


----------



## ravenblue

Passed my fourth and final fashion check. One step closer to a fully upgraded main street, and more landscaping selections!


----------



## primandimproper

I started my mayoral duties today: 
-I found the Bell rock and the ore rock. 
-I watered every flower in town. 
-I donated two new fish and two new fossils to the museum. 
-I got a Dalmatian ornament from a fortune cookie.
-I caught a pill bug for Flip. 
-Woke up Gulliver.
-Changed the town flag and the town tune. 
-Got my approval rating up to 54 percent.


----------



## PaperCat

made my first snowman. trying to find a third snowflake for it.


----------



## squidpops

- Made my first snowman
- Made some qr paths, not sure if I'll keep them but I just wanted to try out my hand at path making
- Made a flag for my town and changed the town tune (thanks kiwikenobi!)
- Decorated my home a little, paid off the first loan and talked with nook to expand it for tomorrow
- Bought a statue from Redd
- Wrote letters to all my villagers (this one I'm going to try to do everyday to really increase the friendship points)
- Donated alot of bugs and fish to the museum (went to the island in my mom's town last night with her)

I'm currently doing villager requests to get my permit approval up while fishing at the same time to try and get trash, both for an initiative and to help with the approval rating.


----------



## John Wick

Scanned an amiibo for 5 meow coupons, and completed the daily objectives. 

Hit the money rock, found the ore, talked to whoever was out and about. 

Checked Harvey's, and fed the birds with him. 

Went to the island and filled the box with beetles and sharks. 

Shook all the trees in my town and the beach. ^_^


----------



## Zane

Finally found my first dead spot and had it completely ruin this little area I was making,  Idk what to put there now.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just finished my mini tiny black kitchen. It looks super cute!


----------



## giorno

got my development permit to 100% and made good progress with my fish encyclopedia  i've almost got all the fish for february, only need a stringfish now!


----------



## Alienfish

chopped down all the freaking regular trees not neeed, and got some stuff caught for encyclopedias. also built dream suite in my new town!


----------



## Lemonsky

Successfully escaped from bees. It feels like an accomplishment since I've got stung every time before!


----------



## Loubelle

I made a perfect Snowboy  Although I was going for the Snowman, but it's ok :3 I also found the Blue Dresser in my shops which I didn't even know I needed until today so


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Cut down some more trees, rearranged flowers, obtained some items I've been wanting.


----------



## Sherbet

i completed upgrading my house & paid off all loans for my house !


----------



## jae.

Finally got around to organizing all of my flowers, saplings, and bush starts in my storage areas to see what I have. Everything looks so neat organized in rows - it was getting irritating before trying to find stuff when it was scattered between my locker space and my secret storage space. Not ready to start landscaping yet, though. P:


----------



## primandimproper

Okay, here is what happened in Fristad today:
-Gave Diana a regal table for her birthday. 
-Sold my chick tee to Lucky. 
-Donated four new fossils to the museum. 
-Started landscaping by arranging some flowers. The war on pansies continues (I hate pansies). 
-Received matryoshka dolls from Gulliver.
-And I got my development permit to 100 percent! ^-^


----------



## ravenblue

Got some landscaping plans laid out so that a previously huge empty space will now be put to use. Bonus: I have the pwps I want for that area and the Emporium will be opening on Saturday, so I can start on executing my plan straight away.


----------



## thisistian

Made some adjustments to paths layout


----------



## Garrett

Quiet day. 

- celebrated Diana's birthday, had ordered a fancy doll and wrapped it up real special for her. Nothing's too good for my aloof, icy princess. 
- got pinged by Zucker wanting to leave, so said "seeya!" I try but I just can't warm to the octopi. 
- bought a coconut drink from Harv.


----------



## squidpops

Not much today, just set up my first pwp (the campsite) and enacted the beautiful town ordinance. Did a few villager errands and talked to Tortimer, island unlocks tomorrow so that's great! I can finally get more money for my home loans.


----------



## Marte

Paid off my first pwp, a bridge! _woooo_


----------



## Amy563

Visited some freinds


----------



## John Wick

Scanned in Inkling Squid (finally came in the mail) and ordered a few things. 
Built a SnowMAM, and have gotten over 20 more ice set items to sell. 

Quite a profitable morning. ^_^


----------



## Chipl95

Got Katrina's shop built the other day finally. Only took four years of on and off playing to get it.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Landscaping around the path edge, cutting down trees that don't get with my color scheme.
I'll keep a few for my villagers though. selling excess normal flowers that I don't need.


----------



## orangeboy35

After having the Great Samatarian badge for what felt like forever, I finally got my Town Concierge badge!


----------



## vvindows98

gave my mayor a really nice new outfit, planted some more bushes, finished paying off a bridge PWP and stopped Purrl from moving!


----------



## Imbri

Almost completed my bug catalog. All I need is the tarantula. Next summer, I'm coming for you, hairy spider!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Cleaned up my plaza and got a new 'do.


----------



## Imbri

Stopped Mathilda from moving (she can't leave Salem, me, or her little sis, Kitt!), then celebrated Roald's birthday (Vic was there, returning the favor - Roald spent the day with him last week), and built a snowman.

I like quiet days in Salem.


----------



## Keldi

Yesterday(havent played yet today):
Got the bronze medal badge
Got the full Sweets Set from a user here
Visited Bianca's Glamtown(so helpful for catalog completion!!)
Had my best friend over and she took over my bed XD
Caught 2/4 of the diving crabs, along with other diving creatures to add to museum
Best friend payed off bridge


----------



## Punchies

Finally finished making a windmill for my town. Felt great to be one step closer to making my dream town <3


----------



## ravenblue

Leif awarded me the topiaries in my spring town! This is the first time in over four years of playing New Leaf that I have gotten the topiaries.


----------



## John Wick

Got up early enough to hunt beetles on the island. 

Scanned in an amiibo for meow coupons.

Talked to Chelsea, Teddy and Etoile, denied all their absurd requests (no, Chelsea.. I am NOT going to catch a Coelacanth for you at this unGODLY hour, or any other time). 

Found the money rock, and got 8 ore from it! 
Dug out a few flowers the villagers dropped, as apparently the ten million I planted, aren't enough.  

Just waiting for the shops to open.


----------



## primandimproper

-Paid off my home loan and talked to Nook about expanding for the first time. 
-Gave Diana a green desk and am silently praying she doesn't ruin her interior with it. 
-Delivered a gift to Lucky from Cesar. 
-Got Diana some fruit. 
-Sold all my peaches for 18,000 Bells in my little sister's town. 
-Got started on building the campsite. 
-Donated 3 fossils and two new fish to the museum. 
-Gave my mayor a makeover in my sister's town. 
-Caught a coelacanth.


----------



## Marte

Built another bridge and demolished the "starter bridge"  also expanded my home again, _woohooo_


----------



## ravenblue

The plaza tree in my four-month-old town now has a vine creeping up its trunk! Yay!


----------



## squidpops

My town tree grew a second branch today!

Kevin moved in from my mom's town (he came from streetpass) and Punchy was in my campsite! He's the first camper in Lilac. I love him a ton so I immediately invited him to move in, after beating him at rock-paper-scissors lol

- Paid off the second bridge finally (forgot to go to the island last night for that oops)
- Started placing a few flowers around town, I'm working on breeding more and hoping for hybrids
- Saw the garden shop is being built! I'm so excited for that, I'm going to collect tons of trees for my campsite area
- Changed my mayor's outfit to a sea captain
- Delivered a package to Chief who gave me a hideous shirt in return lol


----------



## AngelBunny

uhh not really today but yesterday i went into tnt enprioum for the first time in my town


----------



## mintmaple

I got my town-development permit today! So I enabled the 'Beautiful Town' ordinance because I want to grow lots of hybrids in my town and have less weeds to pull! I also plotted my first PWP, which was the campsite. I plotted it in the south of my town, but I am currently trying to save up so I can pay it off eventually. I don't know what to do first...pay off the PWP or pay off my house loan...I think I will just split my money between both and pay off each gradually when I make more. I am excited to unlock the island, so I can catch bugs at night and make more money that way!  It is nice to enjoy this game again with a new town to commit to


----------



## John Wick

I did the regular stuff. 
Got 5 meow coupons from Wisp. 
Found the bell rock, and got a gold nugget. 

Every villager I talked to wanted my nugget, and offered a horrid cheap shirt for it. 

It's like a slap in the face. 
Do they think THAT little of me, to offer such an insulting trade?


----------



## TheDuke55

Hey Jon_Snow! That's a pretty cool golden nugget you have there. How about I give you my half drank soda that's mostly just ice?

I haven't done anything yet. Going to boot it up later tonight. I've been a bit too addicted with Samus Returns for the 3ds...


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> Hey Jon_Snow! That's a pretty cool golden nugget you have there. How about I give you my half drank soda that's mostly just ice?
> 
> I haven't done anything yet. Going to boot it up later tonight. I've been a bit too addicted with Samus Returns for the 3ds...



Hehe, that would've been a better deal, than the red flannel shirt I was offered. ^_^


----------



## Lars

i earned 348 medals, doing the tours today.
i really hope that i get that gold badge soon


----------



## Ivory Moon

I Unlocked the cafe pwp and Made an apple orchard. Payed my existing house loan and added a room to my house. Put some furniture in my main room.


----------



## BlueBear

Finally got this! 100 visits, had my town since August 
Have payed off the Zen renovation for the station and will have it when I wake up tomorrow


----------



## primandimproper

- Paid off the campsite PwP. 
- Caught a tuna and oar fish. 
- Donated 3 new fossils and fish to the museum. 
- Tried and failed to catch a mole cricket for Diana.
- Bought my chick tee off Lucky and complimented his home. 
- Gave chick tee to Peaches. 
- Caught a wharf roach (first bug of the game for me). 
- Unlocked the island. 
- Gave my lantern to Lucky. 
- Replaced Peaches' merry-go-round with a water bird.

Fyi, this is everything I did in the last two days since I forgot to comment yesterday. Tonight, I will be heading to the island for the first time in an effort to pay off my loan.


----------



## thisistian

Tutu moved in! So excited


----------



## Lars

trying to get like 600+ medals today doing the tours.
i have 1959 now in my ''pocket''
i started a while after i got m silver badge for the medals so i'm at minimum 3459
( and if i say that i have spend about 500 medals, i bought A LOT of those hibiscus bush starts, i wouldn't be over exaggerating. )

so about 3959 earned.
i really hate getting this one... 

but still, just a few more days of over playing those island tours, and I AM DONE


----------



## squidpops

- Talked to Nook about expanding my home
- Invited Goldie to my home who proceeded to stay there for like 10 minutes before leaving >:I
- Drew up some water qr patterns to experiment around with
- Obtained Saharah's picture from Wisp

That's about it really, minus the obvious few villager requests of course. Currently pwp farming, been at it for half an hour now? No luck so far blech.


----------



## John Wick

Went to the island just after 6 AM, and filled the box with 40 beetles and Sharks. 

Got my 5 meow coupons from Wisp. 
Did the objectives, found ore and the bell rock, and denied yet another absurd request for a Coelacanth.


----------



## ravenblue

Trying for the golden slingshot and knocked it into the water instead -.-


----------



## orangeboy35

I surprisingly unlocked Katrina's shop. I paid it off immediately but I don't get how I got it. You have to get your fortune told by her 20 times yet my town is four months old, and I took a two week break, so I should only have 14. I don't really travel to other towns and when I do, Katrina isn't there or it's too late. I'm not complaining though. I'm very glad to have it unlocked!


----------



## Alienfish

Hopefully convinced Hippeux to move, had to shut off the game without saving though because he wanted to stay. Um excuse me I never wanted you in the first place, he's blind for sure...


----------



## Marte

Designed lots of clothes. Hopefully my darlings will wear them


----------



## squidpops

Okay I'm gonna dictate this while I play today, since I tend to forget what I do each day lmao

- Opened game and Kevin immediately saw me & pinged to move, he's leaving on the 15th
- Designed a new water qr to use, and a flower pot
- Goldie gave me a random wallpaper out of the blue which actually looks very nice in my home
- Went over to Goldie's house and bought her snake plant
- Delivered a package to Bob who gave me nothing in return smh
- Ordered a tea table and pumpkin pie from Jack's rv
- Redecorated/rearranged my house since it's bigger now, I think I'll keep it as for now actually, it looks really nice!
- Got a hero's cap from the fortune cookie and Luigi's hat + straw boater from Labelle
- Bought the gardening stuff from Lief (still no axe booo)
- Designed a flower crown 'hat' (mainly just did it for the weekly initiative)

Annd now I'm pwp farming (I try to do it everyday, had no luck yesterday for pwp pings)


----------



## John Wick

Got my 5 meow coupons from Wisp and completed the objectives. 

Built a Zen Streetlight where my Drinking Fountain was. 

Gave Teddy a perfect peach (IKR? I NEVER give my villagers fruit!). 

Got the max bells from the money rock, and found the ore rock.

Dropped Katie off at a very nice person's town. ^_^ 

Built another SnowMAM, and collected about 30 snowflakes. 

Now I'm waiting for the shops to open. ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Got Shep from an user here, and he moved in like the almost best spot c: Ayy.

Also got an ant and fly finally, I always forget to buy turnips and let em rot lol


----------



## primandimproper

So yesterday I celebrated the opening of the campsite and paid off a suspension bridge. Today: 
- Celebrated completion of suspension bridge. 
- Set up another suspension bridge. 
- Donated two new fossils. 
- Beat Flo and friends in hide and seek. 
- Mailed Lucky his pyramid back (nice try, bud). 
- Found Poppy in my campsite. 
- Introduced myself to Eloise. 
- Changed the town tune to "Sanctuary" from Kingdom Hearts. 
- Talked to Nook about expanding my house again.


----------



## squidpops

- Buried a time capsule for Keaton
- Greeted Punchy and sent him a welcome letter with some fruit attached
- Played hide n seek with Rory, Keaton, and Goldie
- Bought a bathroom shelf from Harvey and got a bean box from him
- Ordered some items from Rilla's RV
- Redecorated my house a bit and ordered a new exterior from Nook
- Bought a lucky gold cat from Nookling Junction and got Peach's parasol from the fortune cookie
- Finally got an axe from the garden shop!


----------



## jae.

My biggest accomplishment today was having the Cafe open for business. Time to learn what everyone likes to drink


----------



## ravenblue

More landscaping in my main town. Figured it was time to buckle down and do something about the flowers which have been taking over. Talked to villagers, collected medals from island tours. Leif finally had bamboo for sale, so I'll start breeding that as well. Chief suggested the brick bridge today which is the bridge I've been waiting on, so I'll get to put those up in the next few days.


----------



## John Wick

Made some more special stumps. 
Did the objectives. 
Got 5 meow coupons from Wisp. 
There's a snowstorm, and I collected a ton of snowflakes for SnowMAM. 

Caught a Coelacanth and released it. (Always catch and release, as I don't need bells) 

Talked to the normals, as they were the only ones awake. 

Got max bells from the money rock, and got a silver nugget from the ore rock. 

Got a Jacob's Ladder, after weeks without any. 

Waiting for the shops to open to sell the ice furniture. ^_^


----------



## Lars

collected a little over 500 medals doing tours on the island.

by my estimate, i now have at least 4512 medals. 
so close, from getting the gold medal badge


----------



## Alienfish

^whoaaaa gj!

well yeah i did some tours like mad to get the whirlpool bath, i luv it!!


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

I started over! I haven't played for a while due to university so I started fresh! Im not going to time travel or hack. I'm going to try and 100% the museum and do the badges! As well as making my town pretty. Today I met all my new villagers and got the watering can off of Isabelle!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## ravenblue

Just earned myself the golden axe in my main town! That's a first for me lol. More landscaping and pwp put up/take down. Main town is getting a bit of an overhaul these days. Also asked Scoot to stay in town a bit longer.


----------



## squidpops

- The fountain was completed, it looks great in front of town hall
- Ordered more items from Rilla (im trying to get the whole set)
- I found a blue pansy today! My flower breeding is slowly paying off c:
- Got my first badge, Seafood Maniac!
- Ordered a new door and mailbox for my house
- Paid off some of my house loan

Editing to add: I just got the windmill from Sylvia!  I'm going to set that up now and work on paying it off tonight when I go the island.


----------



## John Wick

I got 8 ore from the money rock! 
I haven't done much else, except spend half an hour looking for those blasted gyroids. :-/ 

Snagged a lot of snowflakes for SnowMAM. ^_^


----------



## Lemonsky

I finally caught an oarfish for today's initiative after loads of sea bass. There were so many that I lost count, it's too easy for me to mistake a sea bass for the more valuable fish!


----------



## thisistian

Kiki moved in!


----------



## SnowLeaf

I got the qr code machine and did my daily stuff. I wanted to get started on paths, but have no idea where I want them.


----------



## squidpops

- Asked Marshal to move in via amiibo card/wisp
- Found Isabelle asleep so the dream suite is in the list now! I can't put it up just yet though, still paying off the windmill
- Found a second blue pansy, now I can breed them alot easier.
- Kicks is being built
- Finally unlocked the qr machine!! I'm in the middle of redoing paths now and deciding what I want rip


----------



## Alienfish

Got some ice set furniture although my snowmam looks weird so I have to do 5 each time rip


----------



## ravenblue

Continuing the landscaping project in my main town. It's looked the same for so many months and suddenly it's beginning to look like a whole new place. Still so far to go, but I'm happy with the progress so far. Slow going because I've opted not to time-travel. I'm
enjoying this pace while at the same time thinking how happy and sad I'll be when it's finally finished.


----------



## Dracule

I was able to finish landscaping my second town pretty nicely. I've just been TTing now to get it to the spring season so I can add a Dream Address to it.


----------



## John Wick

Collected my five meow coupons from Wisp, and completed the objectives for more. 

Built another SnowMAM, and collected a lot of snowflakes. 

I got 32,000 bells from the money rock this morning! 

Checked out the shops, and am now on the island maintaining my tan.


----------



## Zane

FINALLY got Lily's pic! It took some resetting (giving her a perfect apple when she asked for a normal one) which I actually tried yesterday when she asked for fruit lol but gave up cuz she just wasn't handing it over. Got it this time though whoooo hers was the last one I needed.












thank u Lily


----------



## squidpops

- Plot reset Marshal, since he's an amiibo move-in he'll be here for awhile and I wanted his house in a good spot
- Caved and created a side character because I want more pattern space (now to talk to Sable for 10 days all over again rip)
- Got two badges: Avid Bell Saver and Village Representative
- Goldie suggested the garbage can pwp (she requested the outdoor chair yesterday too)
- Returned lost item to Naomi, got a pink pj shirt in return
- Paid off my loan for the second floor and ordered a basement
- Set up the dream suite and paid it off
- Paid off side character's tent


----------



## John Wick

There's nothing left to do. 
Just the same old things. 
Get meow coupons. 
Find the ore and money rock. 

Collect snowflakes. 
It's too white. 
I want the miserable snow to take a hike.


----------



## ravenblue

Continued my huge landscaping project by planting more trees and shrubs, placing flowers, getting rid of other flowers, set up hybrid areas, placed another pwp and demolished a cobblestone bridge to be replaced with a brick bridge, collected medals on the island tours, ran errands for villagers, rearranged house furnishings, enjoyed the snow and villager conversations. Overall just wandered around town brainstorming future plans for the development of the town.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Paid off my current house loan and began setting up my bedroom. Now if only he shop and the item dropped from trees would give the correct items.


----------



## Wildroses

Got sexually harrassed by Pietro, who sent me a letter saying he was giving me a gift which contains the essence of Pietro, the true Pietro, and it was his blue boxing shorts. Eww, Pietro.


----------



## Lemonsky

The gardening store was opened today so I was able to buy an axe and cut down a few trees that were inconveniently close to the bridges in my town. Then I planted flowers and felt content about it.


----------



## primandimproper

-Celebrated completing the water well by my campsite. 
-Enacted the Beautiful Town Ordinance. 
-Unlocked the Dream Suite and set up the gyroid for that. 
-Delivered a package for Pinky. 
-Buried a time capsule for Beardo. 
-Captured a pill bug for Peaches. 
-Brought a cherry to Lucky. 
-Planted some more perfect fruit trees. 
-Donated four fossils.


----------



## squidpops

- Greeted Marshal and sent him a welcome letter
- Delivered a package to Lolly, it was an ugly shirt that she immediately changed into smh
- T&T mart opened today!
- Participated in a giveaway someone on reddit held
- Bought art from Redd. Hopefully it actually delivers it this time..
- Paid off my basement loan and expanded second floor
- Paid off side characters home loan and ordered first expansion

Editing to add: I found Wisp lamp with my side character so I was able to order 4 items from Rilla today, thus completing my collection of the Hello Kitty set! c:


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

LOL. Julian did something like that to me before too. it's soo weird that it's scary yet funny at the same time.


----------



## John Wick

I've demolished a couple of PWP's and replaced them with others. 
I've TT'd to do it. 
I've lost count of how many SnowMAM's I've built, but I've got a heck of a lot of ice furniture.  

I talked Shep out of moving. 
Collected quite a few more meow coupons, bringing the total to 4444!!! 

Just came back from tanning on the island. 
I may TT again. ^_^


----------



## primandimproper

-Unlocked the T&T Mart. 
-Woke up Cyrus (he is customizing my common bed as we speak). 
-Bought a black katana for Flip because he asked for new furniture and it goes with his theme (that's 12,000 Bells I'll never see again). 
-Traded an olive flounder to Pinky for some cloud flooring.
-Bought a regal vanity for Diana. 
-Planted more perfect fruit trees.


----------



## squidpops

- Shrunk showed up today! I got all the signatures needed, can't wait for Club LOL to open, I miss the emotes haha
- Both T&T mart and the shoe store opened today!
- Redd's art actually delivered this time, so I finally was able to donate some art
- Updated my photo ID
- Paid off basement loan, ordered secret storeroom
- Bought 100 turnips from Joan
- Changed the town tune to Doki Doki Literature Club! - Dreams of Love and Literature
- Paid off and expanded second character's home


----------



## John Wick

Re-landscaped, and growing different hybrids for that area. 

Got a LOT of meow coupons, as the objectives were giving 3 coupons for a couple of them. 

Got 8 pieces of or from the money rock. 

Said NO to all requests to deliver gifts that would probably be the start of yet *another* hideous shirt trend. >..< 

Got asked the same question by Teddy, that he asks EVERY SINGLE MORNING, "Whose the strongest in town?" To which I always select CANDI, because it's the first name on the list.  

Built another SnowMAM (that was an objective as well) and collected a bunch of ice furniture, mostly the ice wall which was great, because Reese was paying premium prices for wallpaper! 

Went to the shops. ^_^


----------



## Lemonsky

Kicks is being built right now and I'm glad since I'm in need of new shoes. 
I also caught a stringfish which I instantly donated to the museum - maybe I managed to catch one since I'm wearing a lucky clover?


----------



## Melyora

Reset town today, met Isabelle and Tom Nook and got myself a plot of land!

It?s a camping life for me :?)


----------



## squidpops

- Got fortune told by both characters
- Unlocked the ability to move furniture the HHD way
- Reorganized my storage, moved landscaping things to secret storage
- Ordered items from Blather's rv
- Paid off secret store room loan + ordered some new house exteriors
- Paid off side character's home loan, ordered an upstairs to be built


----------



## John Wick

I'm getting rid of the last of the red and yellow flowers in my town, and have been TT'g since 6.00 AM breeding pink tulips. 

I'm at the island ATM, because I'm almost white again from TT'g. O_O

Bought a legit 'Motherly Statue' from Redd to put in my study. 

I'm working on making some dead perfect peach trees. 
I swear I have had SIX crops (not three like I've read) from my trees.


----------



## John Wick

I put patterns EVERYWHERE, except Cherry's house, then scanned in Katt (Yay, finally a CAT in my town), TT'd, plot reset on the first go. 

I will miss Cherry, but I have a dog. Shep. 

I had to demolish the fountain with the alt character, and am now having it rebuilt. 

Going to tan on the island, then TT to today (tis yesterday in my town ATM)  and meet Katt. 

Going to send her 5 noble shirts first thing. ^_^


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Won the bug off, did some minor landscaping, caught a centipde, organized my qrs, gained two dresses.^^


----------



## Sherbet

finished changing all of the designs at able sisters so my villagers won't all change their shirt to the same design + gave merengue a cute shirt to replace a default able sisters design she was wearing (i was getting annoyed with that halloween-looking shirt...)


----------



## krystillin

I watered all my roses, cleaned up the town, visited all my shops and villagers. Wrote a bunch of letters and donated fossils and art to the museum. Went to the island and am stock piling on medals from the tuna-kaunhuna tour- catching 8 tunas in 6mins for 20medals


----------



## CD_Alyn

*Finally Got a Jock Villager*

Today I found Scoot camping in my town and decided to convince him to move in (since he is rather unique). This is great, because I haven't had any Jock type villagers in a while and now I have a chance at getting more PWPs for my village.


----------



## Bluebirdy

I finally figured out how to make Blue Roses! Hopefully in a few days I'll get my very first set of my favorite Animal Crossing flower. 
I started to replant trees after using like five axes to cut down all of them, with my beautiful town ordinance there are wild flowers everywhere XD


----------



## John Wick

Bluebirdy said:


> I finally figured out how to make Blue Roses! Hopefully in a few days I'll get my very first set of my favorite Animal Crossing flower.
> I started to replant trees after using like five axes to cut down all of them, with my beautiful town ordinance there are wild flowers everywhere XD



It took me about two months of TT'g, but I have heaps now. 

Good luck! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Passed the last Gracie check thank goodness.. also quillson hopefully moving out so gdi idk how i even got that duck probs from someone


----------



## ravenblue

Continued my landscaping project in my main town. Finally hit the mark at which Brewster asks me to work for him, so I'll get to start that tomorrow. Noticed the trees are turning green, which now looks really weird lol.


----------



## jae.

Just got Brewster to ask me to work for him! ^_^


----------



## squidpops

- Paid off side character's 2nd floor, ordered expansion for it
- Cried because Hopper was in my camp and I have no room in my town rip
- Goldie pinged to move, I let her so she'll be going on the 26th
- Got up to 16,000 bells from the bell rock!
- Played hide-n-seek against Chief, Keaton and Bob. I won, got a space heater as a prize
- Bought items from Kicks' RV
- Finally unlocked the museum's second floor, set that up and paid it off


----------



## John Wick

Nothing much. It's snowing after days without it. 

I thought I'd seen the last of that hideous white.


----------



## ravenblue

More landscaping and Katrina will be moving to main street, yay! Tomorrow my main street will be fully upgraded


----------



## squidpops

Didn't do much today, I'm kind of sick.. xx

- Decorated my side character's upstairs room. Almost finished with it, I just need one more table.
- The 2nd floor of the museum opened! Met Celeste and bought a silver shovel
- Ordered a side room to put my kitchen in. Tomorrow I'll order the other side room to move my bathroom into
- Sold my turnips at someone's town


----------



## John Wick

It's Chelsea's birthday, so I gave her a cupcake. 
She barely thanked me. 

Dug out the boatload of unwanted flowers the villagers keep dropping. It's driving me mad as I'm literally EXHAUSTED. 

I spend all the time saved watering flowers with the Beautiful Town Ordinance, on digging them up.  

Re-built a Zen Streetlight just an inch from where Miserabelle put it. 

Thanks. You cost me $64000 you imbecile. :-/ 

Got 32000 from the money rock again today! 

Started tidying my beach. 
I have hybrids stored all along it. 

Just waiting for the shops to open, then I'm off to the island to take a break and do a few tours. ^_^


----------



## squidpops

- Worked on my paths
- Did a little bit of landscaping
- Got ores from the money rock!
- Set up the kitchen in my mayor's house and ordered the other side room for tomorrow
- Keaton suggested the stonehenge! He also suggested the lighthouse yesterday. I have both of those set up now


----------



## John Wick

I've demolished yet another zen streetlight near stonehenge. 
Going to put a rack of rice there instead. 

Got a Jacob's Ladder today! 
They are rare for me, as I don't have much cliff space for them to spawn. 

Got more meow coupons. (Getting close to 5000!) 
Said no to all requests, and am now on the island tanning. 

Then I'm going to TT to build the rack of rice.


----------



## Alienfish

5k meow coupons wtf... also yeah i hardly do those requests 100% either, if they want rare/out of season stuff or wanna visit me at certain hour(or me visiting them) i decline most of the time like bruh i don't have to wait half an hour 

anyways, moved in tabby from the campsite... i love that she is peppy with that stoner look ahaha. and yeah marshal took the best spot last night moving in so ayy


----------



## ravenblue

Been working for Brewster, visited Katrina and got the celebration hat, but not before running around on the beach just to watch my character fall lol. Still landscaping and waiting on a couple of specific pwp requests.


----------



## midnightdreams

I accidentally sold my town to Tom Nook. I was really upset at first but soon began to look at the positives! My town sold for far more than I've ever made, 14 million. I could finally fix my town name and mayor's name to sound better. It's a fresh start and I'll meet new villagers I'll fall in love with and maybe some I'll hate but that's the fun of Animal Crossing! The adventure! My only regret is that I didn't get to say goodbye to anybody but I hope at least one of them follows me to my new town.


----------



## Marte

Teddy suggested the lighthouse. Just need to find a good spot for it


----------



## John Wick

Demolished and bebuilt the SAME PWP 10 TIMES, because of Miserabelle. 

Wasted over a million bells and almost deleted my town.


----------



## Imbri

Just logged in, went and talked to Chip, and go my golden rod!

Only golden tool I still need is the net, and that will have to wait until summer, because I still need the stupid tarantula.

This spring, I will need to catch another loach, because I realized I never donated one to the Museum. Silly me!


----------



## thisistian

Pretty much redesigned my town layout


----------



## Alienfish

Did some requests, got some kerokerokeroppi items, bought some gracie stuff.. i'm such a 'log maniac sometimes.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

I finally let Wolfgang move. It was hard. But... 
To my surprise, I got this. Sometimes you never
know the good that may come from making changes in your life.

'To my amigo Dee,

Man can't stay in one place.
He has to get out there and
see the world. I hope you take care of yourself till we
meet again. Accept this pic of me in the meantime.

From Wolfgang'

This is the first time I have legitimately earned, not bought, a 
Villager's Picture in game and I was so moved by his letter.

_I'M NOT CRYING YOU'RE CRYING._ ;;~;;


----------



## KattWithAKink

I successfully got the maximum amount of weeds in my town! *YEAH*


----------



## John Wick

It's only early here. 
I went to the island at 6.00 AM, and caught 40 beetles & sharks. ^_^ 
Just finished finding the money rock, and completing meow coupon objectives. 

I now have over 5000 meow coupons. ^_^ 

Waiting for the shops to open.


----------



## squidpops

Club LOL opened today, got emotes for both of my characters
Shampoodle is being built! I so cannot wait to change my ugly onion hair lol
Reworked my paths a bit and made them more linear/less twisty in some areas
Finally wrote letters to all of my villagers again, that was a tedious process but I want those friendship points xx
Lolly requested the Flower Bed project. Don't think I'll build it but we'll see!


----------



## Vikitty

I kicked Kody out and now I don’t have any jock villagers calling me ladybro. I also worked more on my paths!


----------



## Vikitty

I kicked Kody out and now I don?t have any jock villagers calling me ladybro. I also worked more on my paths!


----------



## PrincessBetter

Lollll! I don't like her either, but how did it cost you so many bells? Genuinely curious

- - - Post Merge - - -

I FINALLY got that stupid monkey Simon out of my town!!
Planted some bushes in the thunderstorm, had some friends from Italy come over, and I'm still procrastinating on finishing my paths

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, being called ladybro is so annoying


----------



## michealsmells

I started myself a second town and got my Day 1 Mayoral duties completed.


----------



## John Wick

I'm TT'g and redoing outside of my train station. I have a stubborn holly that keeps dying, so I'm changing the planting order. 
I only have one left, so I hope it's sprouted when I TT!

I got 8 ore from the money rock. 
Talked Rooney out of moving. 
Did the meow coupon objectives. 

Also put the demolished metal bench in a different spot, and another zen streetlight.


----------



## Ivory Moon

Restarted my second town. Have payed my house loan and have gotten the garden shop. Got picture taken for tpc. I went to the island and did some tours to get enough medals to go to club tortimer. I got the develpment permit and have chosen the beautiful town ordinace. I chose to build the dream suite pwp.


----------



## Alienfish

about to order the last pompompurin piece lol accidentally ordered another rack rather than tv, lol fail.

also caught some bugs and fishes that start appearing in march still need that pesky ladybug tho


----------



## squidpops

- Town tree grew a third branch!
- Deleted my side character and erased all the mayor's path patterns. I've decided to keep Lilac more or less natural with limited patterns, I'll decide what to do path-wise when spring comes.
- Ordered a back room for my home. Redecorated basement, main room and top floor.


----------



## Valzed

I finally received Ankha's pic! She's one of my original villagers and I had villagers who moved in after her give me their pic before she did. I finally have it! Woo hoo! (Did I mention she's also one of my favorite villagers?)


----------



## John Wick

I'm trying to landscape a small cliff area, and no matter what I do, it sucks. 
Then I destroy it. 

I've been TT'g all morning, building and demolishing different PWP's and bush formations. :-/


----------



## ravenblue

Celebrated Gwen's birthday. Tex was already there - my two penguins <3


----------



## mocha.

Landscaped my town with paths to force move villagers, it surprisingly didn’t take me very long but I’m positive I’ve missed a few spaces haha.
Went diving and donated a lot to the museum.
Paid off one of my home loans and also paid the campsite off. 

Pretty productive day!


----------



## Alienfish

built the wisteria trellis and picnic blanket (yea i TT lol)

also moved in ?toile and she took like the spot i wanted which was even more awesome. kinda done with villagers now unless i'll replaces bones, not sure yet


----------



## michealsmells

I restarted the town of Alleyway, time traveling around to get myself to a comfortable place. Paid off a new bridge expansion with the help of a friend as well.


----------



## squidpops

Blathers requested the cafe be built finally! Set that up and paid it off 

Didn't really do anything else significant, just the usual errands of villagers and shopping etc.


----------



## John Wick

My wooded area pines have grown (again) and I wanted a stump with the clover pattern, so I got the silver axe and kept restarting until I got it. 
Got it on the 3rd try! 

Completed meow coupon objectives.
I gave Teddy a perfect peach, he gave me more junk to throw out.  :-/

I'm now trying to figure out what to replace one of my three zen bells with. 

Cleaned up my beach. 
It was covered in hybrids. 

I kept four of each. 
The game loads faster now. ^_^


----------



## Kit

Did my dailies, Benjamin moved out and Dobie is set to move in tomorrow :3


----------



## ElderPlops

Obsessed with any space-related items. Recently found out about the Astro set, so I was sooooo excited when the Astro exterior was being offered at Nook's Homes. I quickly purchased it and now I can't wait for tomorrow morning when the construction is done!


----------



## Semperfudge

I managed to pay off a loan and get some paths laid down, bit very interesting but I'm still at the beginning of my game (mostly)


----------



## ravenblue

Made a delivery to Gwen and got her picture for my trouble! Other than that, still landscaping and planning.


----------



## Marte

Paid off my cafe! <3


----------



## thisistian

Time traveled to Weeding Day and unlocked the topiary PWPs :3


----------



## squidpops

Decorated backroom and paid off it's loan, redecorated basement and main room.
Drank my first coffee from The Roost!
Chief tried to spring the nickname "Shorty" on me...as if. Changed it to something better.
Shampoodle opened up! Got a nice, new haircut finally~


----------



## John Wick

Demolished one of my three zen bells and today I'm building a statue fountain in it's place. 

Completed some objectives, and scanned an amiibo to get 5 more meow coupons. 
I now have 5115! ^_^ 

Talked to whoever was awake, and actually got some fruit for one, and visited another when they asked. 

I'm on a quest to by back all the extra noble shirts they put on display after I sent then five each.  

Going to coffee in RL, then go to the island to fish. ^_^


----------



## Nenya

Sad to say: I had a(nother) senior moment first thing this morning. Got up, got coffee, turned on DS, opened a new save file all set to plot reset Amelia, and as the character was walking around, realized that I had already plot reset her YESTERDAY! Actually, I didn't have to plot reset at all, she put her house in a very acceptable place the first time, near the police station where Booker can keep a close eye on her. I haven't accomplished much of anything else today other than real life (LOL). *sigh


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Finally Managed to hit the money rock 8 times. ^^
Got Papi to suggest the water pump via the ye olde swimsuit trick, plotted it and paid it off.


----------



## Kit

Shampoodles opened, paid off the fountain pwp ^^


----------



## Freddie

i bought me a bunch of flowers and made an alternating flower garden all over my town


----------



## John Wick

After demolishing certain PWP's, and cutting down trees, and digging up bushes to change a couple of areas, I TT'd to get it done faster. 

I ran out of Pine and holly, so it took all day to get what I needed. 
I plant and build it all.. realize I HATE it, and spent the rest of today TT'g to replant and re-build everything I changed. 

It is now exactly the way it was to start with.


----------



## Alienfish

built the hammock in the place i wanted, wasn't sure i could build it yet bc i have a kinda set layout at a place but it should work  :3

also managed to order all the w. link items with a bit of time traveling :3


----------



## squidpops

Earned the Balloon Hunter and Wealthy Bell Saver badges
Ordered some items from Kappn's RV
Got fortune told by Katrina
T&T Mart is expanding into Super T&T
Got another haircut (gonna work on unlocking the girl's cuts so I'm getting a new style each day until then)
Went for my daily coffee and joke


----------



## John Wick

It's only early, but I've completed the meow coupon objectives. 
Got perfect fruit for Etoile (where is your picture?). 
Denied yet another time capsule request. 
I'm not going to bury what I KNOW is the most horrid thing I get dumped with in the game 30 times a day - a SHIRT. Because I'm the one who'll have to dig it up and yep, take it to the bin.  

Got 8 ore from the money rock. 

Gave up making a SnowMAM, as there are too many thieving dung beetles about.  

Went to Harvey's shop. Still no antique shelf after a month of looking. :-/ 

Waiting for the shops to open now. ^_^


----------



## ElderPlops

Today has been a great day in ACNL.
Isabelle told me Layton is the BEST town ever, so I can now upgrade my town hall and build the flower clock!
I caught Blathers thinking about the cafe, too!
Just an awesome day.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Found a Jacob's Ladder flower! Made me smile.


----------



## John Wick

I just saw the throne for sale, and even though I bought it ages ago, and got rid of it, I gave myself a goal. 
Go to the island and make enough without taking bells out, to buy the thing. 

I set it back to 6.00 AM, and made over $450k there. 
I went back again after selling that lot, but went to the right time, just after 5.00 PM, and made another $200k. 

I buy the throne, and take it to Cyrus because I wanted the seat black. 

EIGHTY THOUSAND BELLS to customize! O_O 

I had to dive for crabs in my town to pay for the refurbishing.


----------



## honeyaura

Managed to screw up the architecture xD
But I may decide to put town decorating on hold til it's done snowing.
In the meantime, will be working on the tea/bath house, cabin library, and mall hopefully in time for spring!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> It's only early, but I've completed the meow coupon objectives.
> Got perfect fruit for Etoile (where is your picture?).
> Denied yet another time capsule request.
> I'm not going to bury what I KNOW is the most horrid thing I get dumped with in the game 30 times a day - a SHIRT. Because I'm the one who'll have to dig it up and yep, take it to the bin.
> 
> Got 8 ore from the money rock.
> 
> Gave up making a SnowMAM, as there are too many thieving dung beetles about.
> 
> Went to Harvey's shop. Still no antique shelf after a month of looking. :-/
> 
> Waiting for the shops to open now. ^_^



I can get you the shelf if you like c: just msg if interested


----------



## John Wick

honeyaura said:


> Managed to screw up the architecture xD
> But I may decide to put town decorating on hold til it's done snowing.
> In the meantime, will be working on the tea/bath house, cabin library, and mall hopefully in time for spring!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I can get you the shelf if you like c: just msg if interested



Aw, thank you! 
Will do! ^_^


----------



## squidpops

Said goodbye to Goldie, she's moving today
I saw Tortimer at the Roost! That was my first time seeing him there.
Got ores from the money rock
Naomi requested the modern bench
Super T&T opened today!


----------



## John Wick

Got up before 6.00 AM and went to the island wearing my lucky item. It did nothing, as usual, so I left. 

Got my 5 meow coupons and completed the objectives. 
Thinking about making an alt character so I'm trying to find space for one, without having to demolish my fountain.  

Caught a ton of snowflakes for my melting SnowMAM, and now waiting for the shops to open. ^_^


----------



## Imbri

I've had a pretty quiet day today. It's been snowing heavily all day (dark sky, so it'll probably keep snowing the rest of the day).

Checked the mail, found a hybrid red rose on my beach, and hit the shops. Nothing I really wanted/needed, so I only bought fertilizer. Looked in with Redd, but he didn't have either of the paintings I need to finish the art exhibit. Made a Snowman, played bingo, and decided to hang out in the caf? for a while.

The only villager running around in the snow is Roald, so I'll make the rounds to check on everyone when I get home.


----------



## ElderPlops

Been trying to finish my robo set, so I was thrilled to find a robo-table for sell at my store. 
Turnip prices had been pretty bad for my town (and my wife's), so it was a relief when my town's turnip price finally improved. We quickly sold ours to make a profit. I was sweating bullets!
It's Friday, I had a long work week... so I think I'll kick off my weekend right with a nap.


----------



## Lemonsky

Shampoodle was opened today and the T&T Mart is going to be upgraded tomorrow. Since I'd like to be able to change my eye color soon too, I got a haircut.

I also finally caught a pop-eyed goldfish after many tries; it's strange how even the stringfish felt like a more common sight.


----------



## Alienfish

Lemonsky said:


> I also finally caught a pop-eyed goldfish after many tries; it's strange how even the stringfish felt like a more common sight.



same! although i guess it gets easier in the spring and summer (maybe autumn cant remember how many tiny fish are there) because winter got a lot of tiny fishes..

also got perf town status but eh i cant really keep it up where i am now since i need weed XD but i built the clock and town hall renovation tho ^^


----------



## squidpops

Ugh I found a villager's plot in town, Eloise. She's a voided villager I guess since Goldie was in boxes yesterday and I still had 10. Sucks, I wanted to adopt a dreamie today but now I'll have to wait even longer for someone else to move..

On good news: I unlocked the takeout option from the Roost, ordered art from Redd, donated an ant to the museum, bought a kotatsu from the store! and Chief requested a yield sign.

I also put down patterns on the left side of my town so no one can set houses there anymore (hopefully I didn't miss any spots). And I discovered apparently you can break a snowball with your shovel, I hit one by accident with it and it smashed apart!


----------



## Imbri

Saw Saharah, then spent 2 hours shifting items to the post office storage. For some reason, I haven't used it, and my storage in my house was getting tight.

I culled out furniture I want to keep, but won't display, wallpaper, flooring, and a few other items. There's still room there, and my secret storage is now for out-of-season furniture and clothing.

I'll hit K.K. Slider tonight and hope for my first blue rose tomorrow.


----------



## John Wick

I finally made an alt, and have been TT'g like crazy to upgrade her (Daenerys) house. 

It's cost (Jon Snow) about 3 million bells so far. 

OMG. The unlocking stuff is absurd.  

I had to take out a nice walkway to make room for her, but it's starting to look like a nice tavern. ^_^ 

Jon Snow is finally on the island, getting back his tan! ^_^


----------



## ElderPlops

Got my first Jacob's Ladder!!! <3 Until I saw one, I really didn't believe I got perfect town status. 
My villagers are finally requesting interesting PWPs. For the longest time, I was building lamps and benches, lol. This morning, Maple requested a lighthouse as a PWP; I built it immediately. 
Decided that I may want to have an all-Sheep town. Already have Pietro and Vesta. Timbra is moving in tomorrow. They're my favorite type of villagers in ACNL.
Went on several tours with my wife, we both got plenty of medals together!


----------



## Livvy

I moved my heaps and heaps of normal flowers that I don't know what to do with to my beaches. My beaches are now filllllled with flowers. lol If anyone needs some regular flowers, let me know. It took forever. I was running back and forth to each beach putting certain colors on each beach, but then realized I had my diving suit on and I could swim to other shore way faster. haha Then things kind of went fast after that.


----------



## Alienfish

FINALLY GOT THAT DAMN FIRE PIT PWP FROM TAD and built it & paid it off. I apparently still need the weather wood box thing but yeah I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## lilmarshal

I restarted my town a week ago after picking up new leaf for the first time in a year xD I payed off my third home loan and a bridge <3


----------



## Alienfish

eventually and finally got the whole egg series.. seriously that one & pav? are the worst lol.


----------



## squidpops

- I replaced the stonehenge in a different spot after tearing it down last night
- Bought 305 turnips
- Got the same fortune cookie twice because those little raccoons are scams smh
- Donated a painting to the museum
- Made a pro design hoodie
- Bought a new axe and finished chopping down the trees that were in the way of my path


----------



## midnightdreams

Finally achieved perfect town status! Wasn't expecting it any time soon, it just kind of happened. I was walking to see if there were any campers in the campsite and saw a Jacob's Ladder and just flipped out!

Paid off the renovation for town hall and basement fee for my house.

Got Marshal's pic for the third time. I'm happy and all that he loves me so much but he's the only villager that has given me his picture. I shouldn't complain though, a picture's a picture!

Ed's set up his house to move in. He's moving in right next to me but half my town decided to live around me so I'm used to it. Happy to have him in town!


----------



## Patrick Star 2.0

I can finally sit on my tree


----------



## Alienfish

moved in fauna from the campsite ^^ was down to 9 and i like her c:

also built and paid the bus stop, as well as catching a killifish ^^


----------



## SnowLeaf

Did my dailies.
- Donated two fossils and a river fish to the museum.
- Completed a couple requests, but Nate asked for the river fish and I said no (And I caught another one of the fish a second later) and Celia asked for a goldfish and I just couldn't find it.
- Drew out my paths and rocks in my town on my map in paint, so now I am going to go on pinterest and tumblr to find some landscaping inspiration.
- I also forgot to bury Gloria's time capsule yesterday and I accidentally opened it today so I just buried the shirt inside next to her door 

Oh, I forgot about this, but Club LOL opened today and I got my first emotion thingy(?)!


----------



## honeyaura

Rearranging the center of town for the 100th time lol,
may get started on finally adding furniture to the insides of the other 3 houses,
as well as helping my friend with his wishlist.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Just adopted Bianca and now Shiveria has ALL of its perma-villagers. So I'm feeling pretty accomplished about that.


----------



## lilmarshal

Also today I caught a Coelacanth and an Oarfish and I'm really happy that I got them sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lemonsky

I found a blowfish and it didn't take overly long to find one either. It always feels rewarding to be able to donate something new to the museum!

My two golden lucky cats arrived too and now they're next to the doorway in my house so they'll give luck to anyone that comes in.


----------



## John Wick

TT'g STILL, to regrow bushes around my fountain, and I've got to change the planting order so they all grow back. 

Ran out of pink hydrangeas and haven't gotten ANY in about the two weeks I've TT'd just this morning. 

Sad.


----------



## Polymathema

I made half a rather complex QR code, arranged some furniture in my cafe, got some meow initiatives done, and that was about it for me.


----------



## Alienfish

built the zen garden pwp & paid it off... got a nice bunch of MEOW coupons and bought two sets i really wanted from an user here =D


----------



## StarrySkye3

Resisting the urge to reset again so if I get through the day without doing that it will be an accomplishment.


----------



## John Wick

My alt character got the golden axe and shovel, and caught all bugs and insects possible in town, and the island & tours.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I finished Mayor Nopa's pompompurin kitchen in Sundance~ ♪
Also, there was a beautiful full moon and aurora in the sky, this game is gorgeous... I updated Sundance's dream address so the sky would be saved, even if the town looks prettier at daytime.


----------



## ElderPlops

I finished my town-hall upgrade


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Lost my golden shovel, luckily I have a back up.
Cycled.
Told Molly that she's a permanent resident. (again)
Lost my golden watering can. :L
Currently moving flowers hither and thither and thinking about moving a bench, while also waiting to trap Papi so he can bribe his way out with pwps; whilst looking for my lost tools.


----------



## John Wick

Amiibo'd Walt in. 

Demolished the rack of rice. 

TT'd most of the day, to dive multiple time for scallops to get pirate gear. 

Now I'm taking turns with my alt, tanning on the island. 

Caught a dorado during a hide-and-seek tour!


----------



## Lemonsky

What are the odds that a villager knows exactly what you've been looking for? Thanks Roscoe for the lefty lucky cat.


----------



## Alienfish

got the fortune reading thing pwp on main street finally, so built and paid that off :3 also got a nice chunk of meow coupons again and put down some paths so whenever i get a new villager they won't go in a bad place hopefully.


----------



## squidpops

- Wasted 3000 on Saharah for her to give me an alpine wall and dotted rug smh
- Started my first day working at the Roost. Got superb coffee beans in return
- I finally got a bingo today! A snowboard was the prize, which I promptly displayed in my bedroom
- Got the chihuahua ornament from a fortune cookie!
- Wrote letters to all my villagers (and now my hand hurts rip lol)

Now I'm pwp farming, hopefully I'll get something today.


----------



## John Wick

Cut down almost every fruit tree, and replaced them with normal peaches, and pears. 

They go together so well, and with everything so much nicer.


----------



## Alienfish

got the diehard kk slider badge which is good because i don't have to spam his stuff every freaking saturday night if i wanna TT


----------



## squidpops

- Sylvia pinged to move last night and agreed to go when I said bye. She leaves in 9 days \o/
- Brewster gave me superb coffee beans and a coffeemaker today
- Bought a painting from Redd
- Leif gave me the silver watering can!
- Keaton suggested the totem pole

I'm currently redoing my paths (for like the 500th time lol). It's gonna take awhile but it will be worth it xx


----------



## mountaintear

Gayle finally gave me her picture today; she's such a lil angel


----------



## John Wick

I kid you not, I have been searching for a freaking SCALLOP for over SIX HOURS! 

I normally get one within 15 minutes. 

Then when I got one, and Pascal gave me the item I really wanted, I dug out a newly grown bush that took ages to grow, as the planting order had to be right. Anyway, I turned it off without saving, (LOSING MY PASCAL ITEM that took SIX HOURS to get) because I would have had to dig out a lot more plants to get them all to grow again. 

And how did I dig up that bush? 

I was digging out yet ANOTHER flower the villagers dropped, then Teddy BUMPS me! :-/


----------



## Alienfish

mountaintear said:


> Gayle finally gave me her picture today; she's such a lil angel
> 
> View attachment 214110



ugh now i really want a spanish copy man


----------



## mountaintear

Sheila said:


> ugh now i really want a spanish copy man



Just set your 3DS language to Spanish in the settings.
You can play in Spanish with a NA version  
I really enjoy the depth it adds to the game. I learn a lot of new vocabulary while playing.


----------



## squidpops

- Got the Resetti model from Isabelle
- Went to someone's town to grab a basket of oranges for Marshal (I just can't say no to him)
- Created an alt character again because I'm indecisive as heck lol
- Did a bit of landscaping in some areas
- Got the Letter Writer and Catalog Maniac Bronze badges


----------



## Alienfish

mountaintear said:


> Just set your 3DS language to Spanish in the settings.
> You can play in Spanish with a NA version
> I really enjoy the depth it adds to the game. I learn a lot of new vocabulary while playing.


i have an english europe version unfortunately 


anyways, got a golden watering can from perfect town stats, i had one from before that i bought since it was hell watering everything without so always good to have an extra

also built a zen bench and paid it off.. and moved in hornsby.. actually kinda cute for a rhino and one of a few that don't drive me nuts by their looks lol. and i needed a lazy

- - - Post Merge - - -

so yeah dunno if you can change language on that -w-


----------



## John Wick

TT'd to grow a tree that keeps dying. It grows if the bush isn't near it, but I want both. 
Experimenting with surrounding bushes, and the planting order. 

It's ridiculous. 
TWO DAYS doing this. O_O


----------



## Alienfish

might be a dead spot, or if it's cedar saplings they only grow north.

anyways, finally caught an orchid mantis & angelfish so yay!


----------



## Lemonsky

Today a Jacob's ladder had appeared and it was such a big surprise! I really didn't expect it but my town apparently reached the perfect town status today.


----------



## pidge

I got my mayor approvl rating done, paid my second house loan, got a bunch of hybrids and got a gold tool set


----------



## Tee-Tee

Finished some codes and upgraded my fourth alts house! ^^


----------



## Sweetley

Today, I finally got the option to build the caf?. Found a nice place for it and already paid 
it off. I also upgraded my second floor, so that I can start now to work on my bedroom.


----------



## thisistian

Paid off my mortgage


----------



## Bluebellie

Yesterday I got pashima to finally move out!!!! Today I plot set Mathilda into a very nice spot


----------



## Moon Witch

grew my first black rose in my new town :3


----------



## ElderPlops

Lost my perfect town status  Even though I have the beautiful town ordinance, apparently my villagers think there are too many weeds (only 1 that sprouted today) and trash on the floor (I don't have any non-organic items on the floor). Sigh. I haven't played as many hours as I'd like because of work, so maybe that's why. Managed to get 2 Jacob's Ladders out of this short run, so it's not a total loss. 

Now that my perfect town status is over, I cut down a few trees to re-arrange my groves. Built this path with trees on both sides. Re-did my garden as it was so overgrown. I now have a lily garden next to my lighthouse and well; a pansy garden surrounded by lemon trees; a violet patch by apple trees; a tulip garden by my town-hall. Now I just have to redo my rose garden and my town will finally look somewhat presentable!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

wow..there's a new option when re-building your town....nook offers to buy the old town and when i re-create the new town i will have bells...that's so cool...


----------



## John Wick

I'm still trying to find a darn scallop for one more pirate's armor. 

A whole week of diving, and once, for FOUR HOURS! O_O 

My alt, Daenerys, expanded the throne room/dungeon/basement, and I paid it off in two trips to the island. ^_^


----------



## Midnight Star

Payed my existing house loan and added another room. Planted some trees and bushes.Made the left room a kitchen in my house. Went beetle hunting on the island to make bells.


----------



## Candyapple

Luna Moonbug said:


> wow..there's a new option when re-building your town....nook offers to buy the old town and when i re-create the new town i will have bells...that's so cool...


Yes! And also you have the option to keep your catalog, and pwp you have unlocked in the old town will be already unlocked in the new one too! I got 53 millions selling my old 1 year old town ^^

Beside that.. in my new town today I got my first pic from my villager Annalisa! My first friend in this town ^^


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah

In my town today I finally visited Katrina for the 20th time and got the Fortune tellers shop unlocked for a potential PWP! I also got Tank's picture for the first time. I did not expect for it to be that short in time for me to get it lol. But that's about it!


----------



## John Wick

I spent the afternoon laying patterns (Ugh) down, then amiibo'd Chelsea out (Etoile is enough normal), and Epona in! 

Didn't bother plot resetting, as there was only one place to move. 

Just finished getting rid of all the patterns. 
Two Peppy villagers now. (I have Candi)


----------



## ElderPlops

Restarted my town to get a better map. I'm so much happier now! It was bothering me so much, with all these random PWPs in the worst, most inconvenient spots because I don't have anywhere else to put them. 

Got a new set of villagers... still trying to see how much I like them before I move in all the sheep, lol. Already got Eunice moving in. Later, will get Pietro, Frita, and Vesta to move in. So far, it's a good bunch. I like that I have 10 brand new villagers rather than ones I had in my old villager.

I TT'd for the first time in order to upgrade my house faster. Really need the secret storeroom so I can pick up all my crap from my wife's town. Her villagers are complaining about all the trash :x


----------



## John Wick

I got up at 5.15 AM, and caught 40 fish and bugs, each worth over $10k. 

Etoile was the only normal outside since I replaced Chelsea with Epona yesterday, but she still trapped me into a flower quiz. (IKR? Every day!) 

There's nothing to do but wait for the shops to open. 

Oh. Killed my lychee trees and replaced them with peaches and pears. ^_^


----------



## dustscribbles

I got a new villager picture~ c:


----------



## squidpops

- Naomi requested the tower pwp! I built it up by the train station and plaza
- Rearranged my paths around the plaza, now it's all far more uniform and nicely shaped
- Spoke to Tortimer with my 2nd character and found Wisp
- Created a 3rd character because I changed my mind on how many patterns I actually want in town lol I'm horrible at landscaping so I decided to fill most of the awkward dead spaces with pretty patterns.


----------



## Lemonsky

Caught a sea anemone and a red king crab to donate to the museum.  Catching the crab took a bit of chasing though, it was _faaast_.


----------



## lilmarshal

Today I managed to place down most of my paths, got some new hybrids and am getting closer to a villager whose house is in a really bad spot (right in front of a bridge :/) closer to moving out! c:


----------



## John Wick

It's snowing, white and ugly. 
It's making me feel sick. 

Going to TT to the 26th and stay there. 
I'm sick of snow. 
I'm sick of snowflakes. 

What a horrid season. 
It's my one year anniversary as mayor in two days. I'm going to TT to there, then to the 26th where the snow will be gone.


----------



## squidpops

- Paid off loans of 2nd and 3rd characters. Ordered main room expansions for them both.
- Saharah gave me the classroom wall + floor, which gave me the idea to turn my 3rd character's house into a classroom!
- Lolly suggested the stone tablet! Set it up by the stonehenge and paid it off~
- Spent 95 years looking for a koi, got bored and gave up 
- Put some new patterns down in town


----------



## Lemonsky

Cherry was camping in my town today and I managed to convince her to move in.


----------



## Midnight Star

I placed down some of my path. Payed off the existing loan for my 2nd character. Caught the mole cricket to donate to museum. Got my fortune told by Katrina. Got the silver bell badge from Phineas.


----------



## Dashonthecob

Did some favors for my villagers and working on redecorating some of my rooms


----------



## John Wick

I TT to tomorrow and got a Sapling Clock for my one year mayoral anniversary. ^_^ 

Edit. Oh, my alt character got mail from Isabelle, with a Sapling Clock too. ^_^


----------



## ElderPlops

Managed to plant _loooooooots_ of fruit trees in my new town. Took forever. Nearly gave up and chopped them all back down. 
I only had 4 tour options on my island, so I went on the Easy Gardening tour many, many, many times until I got 40 medals. Bought a mermaid lamp for my wife 
Been TT-ing quite often, especially in the morning because nothing is open/no one is awake when I'm playing. 
Paid off the fountain, haven't decided on what to build next... I forget that villagers don't request anything fun/interesting in the early goings.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

I customized some lovely furniture for my pink-and-black room, unlocked the boy hairstyles with Harriet, and I am currently waiting for the Nooklings to finish upgrading their store.


----------



## ElderPlops

Managed to breed a blue pansie (not completely sure how as I wasn't even trying to), so that was a nice surprise when I logged in this morning!
Moved in Frita and Timbra this week... love my sheeples  
I wasn't even trying to plot reset, but Timbra moved into a reaaaaally nice spot in my town so that made me really happy. Of course, Frita countered it by moving right smack in the middle of this clear space. So, I guess these events cancel each other out lol

Side note: Not sure why the forum is acting up, but it's getting so hard to post. Every post I make, it takes 30 seconds for the page to load, then it becomes a double post. Not sure if anyone is having the same problem :/


----------



## John Wick

Got the fishing set for my alt character. 

Chip is GROSS, eating those poor fish.  

I did nothing much else, as after losing Walt from TT'g between only two days, I had to cover my town in patterns and amiibo him back in. 

Now I'm too nervous to TT.


----------



## Valzed

I finally got the last piece of the Ski Series playing Snowman Bingo! I'm terrible at building the other family members so I focused on the Ski Set.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Got another orange pansy to add to my collection, and a pink rose, too. Joan's walking around my town right now so I'm considering buying some turnips from her.


----------



## ElderPlops

Finally won the Gold Fishing Tourney trophy 
TT'd a ton to move a character in and out... and in doing so, my shop upgraded to a supermarket! Woohoo!
Also, caught my first AND second oarfish today!!!


----------



## John Wick

TT'd to get the Pave stuff for my alt character, and kept getting duplicates! 

Got it all but the lamp. 
I can order that from Pave next time he/she/it is in Harv's.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I finally won third place in the fishing tournament. The bronze trophy is actually harder to get than the gold or silver, IMO.


----------



## Rosaline

I helped Bianca find a lost item, and got Tammy to ping me for a wooden bench PWP! Also worked at the cafe and bought a painting from Redd  Found out Ricky is going to be moving out on the 21st, which gives me a spot for (hopefully) a dreamie!


----------



## pique

Finally started moving my roses to my beach. I put it off for a very long time because whenever I would play it seemed like too much work. I have hundreds of roses that I need to transfer to the beach, but not all of them will fit so I need to giveaway/sell the rest. Ugh. So much work.


----------



## Lemonsky

I found a balloon present that was an alpine closet instead of the balloon furniture so it was a nice surprise. While shaking trees I realized that the trees have started to give me 200 bells instead of just 100 for some reason, which is really neat too.


----------



## Alienfish

Caught the tarantula, finally. Managed to spawn one quite early in the evening/night so I was glad it showed up at all.. also got another scorpion, keeping it for now though since museum already got one ^^

also wendy moved in a perf spot, that's good. think i got most of my dreamies except the lazy one. i do have some lazy cards that i could switch out but ehh since they take so long to move idk if i will boot in n out or just wait :3


----------



## Khaelis

Finally managed to find someone who had Skye in boxes, and I successfully got her to plot her house right beside mine by littering my town with ugly patterns (which took far too long) so she would ONLY move into that one spot. To say the least, I quadruple checked my town to make sure there were no 3x3 tiles empty.

To say the least, it was a good day.


----------



## John Wick

Got ore from the money rock with both characters! 
Expanded my alt characters house a little. 

TT'd between two days to get some trees growing and ended up with about TWENTY cakes from Miserablle! 

On the island tanning now.


----------



## ElderPlops

It has been a slow day. 
Purchased a few items from Super T&T, donated art to my museum.
Caught Blathers thinking about the museum upgrade, so I immediately started it. Really want the Roost Cafe, so I'm waiting patiently for him to bring it up after the museum upgrade is done.


----------



## squidpops

I haven't updated here in awhile, alot of stuff has happened! I've unlocked the sewing machine with my 3rd character today, so now all 3 have that option! I got the Good Samaritan badge today as well. The past week or so I've gotten mannequins from Able and Labelle, working on Sable's now, and some pwps have been suggested (rack of rice, signs, cube, wind turbine). Yesterday I got the cafe shirt from Brewster! I set up and paid off the cube sculpture today, put it next to the tower.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i've accomplished being asked from every single one of my villagers to buy some furniture trash from them. wtf


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Bought a painting, moved flowers, commissioned a pwp and paid it off.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

I moved in Ankha via amiibo, got a letter writing badge from Phineas, funded a wooden bridge pwp, and got some new stuff for one of my rooms.


----------



## John Wick

Bought most of the card set for my alt (TT'g), and wondered WHY is it called a SALE

NOTHING is on sale!  

Dived for scallops, and collected what I wanted. Pirates armor, kegs, and barrels! 

Finished the dungeon/throne room in my alt's tavern. 

Got a heap of badges for my alt from Phineas, and am now tanning on the island. 

Had two early morning trips to the island, and made over ONE MILLION BELLS! ^_^


----------



## squidpops

Scanned in new paths since Valentines is over (I had some chocolate etc paths). Now I have a road and more modern paths.
Set up some cute tiles on my beach and put some blankets around town and on the private beach.
Marshal suggested the brick bridge!
Finally changed my eye color (I forgot I unlocked it a bit ago lol).
Changed my town flag.

For once today I denied every request (except one from Bob to go to his house, it was fast), I just didn't have time xx I felt sort of bad but oh well.


----------



## ElderPlops

Cut down some trees, re-did my pansies garden. Looking much better now. 
I TT'd to see where Etoile would build her house; fortunately I like where she picked, so I didn't need to do anything else. Can't wait until she's all moved in!
Bought a few more cards on eBay - Muffy, Willow, Wendy, Curlos, and Baabara! So many of the sheep are normals, so it'll be nice to have more variety.
Finally moved Shari out. She was alright in the beginning, but then she started saying how she as a friend and her friend's store closed down and she has all this crap to sell. Ugh, girl, I don't want your trash!


----------



## squidpops

Bob gave me his picture in the mail! This is the first picture I've gotten in this town  

Changed my paths again because I'm very indecisive lol. But I did find a really nice one that matches my town so I'll keep it for awhile. Did a few requests which I actually got some good stuff from (surprising I know). Went to talk to Naomi and immediately got insulted on my choice of clothing smh. Ordered a painting from Redd and Lolly requested the drinking fountain pwp.


----------



## John Wick

Moved the Totem Pole somewhere else, and trying to regrow trees and bushes near my campsite. 

Always the one that won't grow until you've used up all of your bush starts and saplings, getting the planting order right. 

TT'g to get it right, but tanning on the island for a break.


----------



## squidpops

Obtained the Happy Homer Bronze and Fish Maniac badges! Rory pinged to move so I let him go, he's moving the 27th. Caught a hammerhead shark, a giant trevally, barred knifejaw and a tiger butterfly (all from the island), donated them to the museum! I also donated the painting I bought yesterday. T.I.Y is currently being built! I can't wait for Gracie to start showing up and also be able to buy music now. Returned a lost item to Punchy who gave me a dragon suit in return. Received the silver plaque from HHA (not sure why tho, I haven't really changed my house or anything?). Lolly requested the fairy-tale clock! I set it up right away and paid it off.


----------



## 5cm/s

i've been playing very sporadically lately, but i checked in to both my towns today, and gave both a lil tlc... i let two people come over and visit rvs, and i'm feeling like i should play more with other people to make myself more excited to play again


----------



## ElderPlops

5cm/s said:


> i've been playing very sporadically lately, but i checked in to both my towns today, and gave both a lil tlc... i let two people come over and visit rvs, and i'm feeling like i should play more with other people to make myself more excited to play again



It's definitely more fun with other people


----------



## Sherbet

found a place to put down a stone tablet & paid it off


----------



## John Wick

Trying to make ONE TREE grow! 

Expanded my alts house, and paid it off within an hour by catching fish and bugs. $598,000! 

Tanning on the island after TT'g. 
I'm WHITE!


----------



## Gashlycrumb

Moved in the rest of my amiibo villagers via TT'ing. It's so nice to have all my favorites in one town, I feel much more motivated to do things.

Also funded a hot springs, I need to work towards getting perfect town status now.


----------



## Zane

Been lazy about playing lately so I came back and tidied up my runaway bamboo, then TT'd back to Festivale to get some feathers to decorate with later. Decided to go to Valentine's again while I was at it to get more chocolate cakes. And finally got Sylvana to replace the retro fridge in her house which she had displayed backwards and in front of a dresser so it just looked as bad as possible. lol


----------



## ElderPlops

Gashlycrumb said:


> Moved in the rest of my amiibo villagers via TT'ing. It's so nice to have all my favorites in one town, I feel much more motivated to do things.
> 
> Also funded a hot springs, I need to work towards getting perfect town status now.



Ooh, jealous about the hot springs. My villagers haven't requested a single thing


----------



## Khaelis

Got all those pesky patterns down in a 2x2 grid throughout my entire town again, ready to plot for some villagers I've been keen to adopt. This time I'm *not* removing them.  Other then that, I paid off the 298,000 Bell loan for my second floor, hoping to get that secret storage soon. My hybrids are coming along nicely, too. Still waiting on some orange roses, though. Gotta start that blue rose grind eventually.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Nothing. I'm so bored of my town now you guys. Maybe it's time I reset and play day by day with absolutely no time travel! That would be quite the accomplishment.


----------



## John Wick

SophieLeaf said:


> Nothing. I'm so bored of my town now you guys. Maybe it's time I reset and play day by day with absolutely no time travel! That would be quite the accomplishment.



No TT! O_O 

Tis unthinkable! ^_^


----------



## squidpops

Celebrated the birthday of my second character! It's so fun blowing out the candles haha The villagers gave her a citrus wall.
Chief requested the zen garden!
Played a game with Lobo who was in my camp, he paid a little over 2,000 for the red tulip I was carrying lmao
Scanned in Bea and invited her to move in <3
T.I.Y opened today! Bought the first song from it (kk love song) and they were selling an item I had on my wishlist! Also I'm so happy to finally be able to buy bushes omg, I'm gonna start stocking up so I can landscape more.
I got a tall Brewstoid from the Roost! I'm working on collecting them all eventually
Paid off the loan for my third character and ordered an expansion to her back room.


----------



## Kit

Did dailies, plot-reset in Muffy, working on mapping out every single tile of the town @_@.
I'm about 1/5th of the way through.


----------



## Khaelis

- Plot reset Vivian 
- Unlocked Secret Storage (built tomorrow)
- Made 500,000 Bells from Island
- Bought 1,000 Turnip for 99 each 
- RNG screwing me over by not giving my a PWP request with Diving trick (been at this for an hour..) 
- Unlocking first shop upgrade tomorrow 
- Should unlock second floor of museum any day now


----------



## John Wick

Got rid of all my furniture in my house and turning the back room into a prison cell. 

Tis Castle Black, from GoT.


----------



## ElderPlops

Blathers finally requested the Roost Cafe!
Miraculously, my villagers are all moving into a line on the bottom of my town in a neat row. Fancy that! So now I have a lot of open space to build PWPs. Got a neat spot for the cafe, so that's cool. 
Eunice came over to visit and she was really quick, wanted to see all the rooms then left. Bless her.


----------



## squidpops

Plot reset Bea, took 6 tries before she finally put her house in the area I wanted it. She even lined up perfectly with Punchy!
Scanned in Stitches and asked him to move in
Lolly sent me an item in the mail that I had on my wishlist <3
Got the pave set from Valzed
Harvey was selling the billboard, another of my wishlist items so I bought that immediately!
Lolly requested the flower arch! I set it up by the plaza and paid it off
Got Mabel's mannequin! Now I only will need Gracie's to complete the set


----------



## Khaelis

- Paid off my secret storage and decided to expand my second floor. 
- Unlocking T&T Mart tomorrow. Kicks' is also going to be open tomorrow. 
- Skye suggested we needed a Caution Sign built. Not the Brick bridge I wanted, but that's one less off the list. Perhaps tomorrow.
- Got a few hybrids. Still working on those blue roses, though.
- Got some beans from Harvey earlier. I'm harassing Leonardo with them.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've played ACNL pretty much since it was released and I've never had a villager request a PWP on their very first regular day in town until now.I only had about two or three conversations with Bangle before she pinged and requested the illuminated heart.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

I finished my fossil exhibit today! I've never done that before in an AC game, and I even managed it without trading. I'm kinda proud of myself


----------



## John Wick

Turned my house into Castle Black from GoT. 

Almost finished every room. 
I kinda miss my regular rooms, but these look authentic now.


----------



## NannyOgg

Today I topped 100,000 HHA points! Whoop whoop!


----------



## squidpops

Greeted Bea and sent her a welcome letter with some fruit attached
Bought Saharah's service with two characters, got some decent floors/wallpapers
The town tree grew another branch! I can now sit on it 
Harvey was selling a greenhouse box, one of my wishlist items! Snatched that right up
Did a bit of landscaping around Stitches house, since his plot took out a few trees
Dropped by someone's town to get signatures for Keaton
Reached 70,000 points from HHA and got the gold plaque!
Marshal requested the sphinx pwp


----------



## Khaelis

Day's only begun, but this is what has happened so far today: 

- Adopted Jacques from another. He should be plotting his home in a spot I have set up for him tomorrow. 
- T&T Mart opened up today. 
- Skye suggested Ecruteak needed a Flower Bed, which I'm happy about. Definitely going to put a few of those around town when the time comes to landscape. 
- Kicks' isn't finished today like I thought it would be, but it should be done tomorrow. 
- Hit Leonardo with my net a few times because he can't seem to get his arse off the bridge still.


----------



## John Wick

Not much. 
I was greeted by the most hideous blinding snow. 
My eyes actually hurt. Snowblind?  

I'm finishing off my house, Castle Black from Game of Thrones, and am diving for scallops to try and get barrels, kegs, and more pirate armor. 

I will be TT'g to get away from this truly abysmal snow. 

EIGHTY SEVEN DAYS of it. 
It shouldn't be allowed. 
My eyes have seriously been affected by it. :-/


----------



## ElderPlops

Slow day.
Had coffee at Roast Cafe - 2 straight days now!
Frita wanted to replace her retro stereo, so I gave her a dresser. To my disappointment, she did not give me her retro stereo! Girl, I thought you wanted to replace it!!!

Will TT a few times today to purchase the rest of the Cinnamonroll set.
Waiting for a few Amiibo cards to arrive in the mail <3
Still waiting for my villagers to ping about new PWPs to no avail...


----------



## Hat'

I finally decided to decorate my house.
So I'm just putting the furnitures in the rooms for now and I'll arrange them later and see if some things can be added.
Other than that I'm starting to put gifts in my town for when people will dream-visit it.


----------



## potatopuppy

Today I got some new spring paths (because it's in a few days!) and Bree, bless her soul, finally requested the illuminated arch so I paid that off today


----------



## ElderPlops

Today turned out to be a great day after all!
Randomly decided to ask Isabelle about citizen satisfaction - I got Perfect Town status!!! Who would've thought? I guess the numerous street lamps and yellow benches I built paid off!
Immediately built the flower clock - found a really nice area in the center of my town. I'm surrounding it with a ring of apple trees and fields of roses. It looks awesome already!
Finally, after days of griping about my people not requesting any PWPs, Wolfgang asked for the Stone Tablet.
Woohoo! I'm having a great ACNL day!


----------



## Gashlycrumb

I achieved Perfect Town Status and funded a Fairy Tale town hall reno. Sent my villagers a bunch of letters to replace furniture they keep getting rid of. Finally succeeded in getting Kiki to change back into her original shirt ;u;


----------



## Ghostkid

I watered my flowers and caught a few bugs on the island to put in my museum.


----------



## squidpops

Visited some dream towns then scanned in Chai and bought some items from her rv
Caught a football fish! First one in this town, donated it to the museum.
Laid patterns on the beach and began collecting shells, I want to eventually line the path with shells and flowers
I gave Bob a stringfish and he gave me his pic, that's twice I've gotten it now!
Greeted Stitches and sent him a welcome letter
Able sisters was selling some pants I had on my wishlist, bought those!
Visited Katrina's tent with all 3 characters and got fortunes told, still waiting for her to suggest her shop to me blech


----------



## Khaelis

- Got Jacques plotted in the proper spot. Wasn't hard considering it was literally the only place he could put his house, lol.
- Did the diving trick for the day and Skye suggested the Fairy-tale Clock PWP. 
- Few more hybrids, but still no hybrid red rose for my blue roses yet. 
- Found out my Turnip pattern this week is the random one. Going to take the risk and wait a few more days before selling. 

Didn't do much today, but it's something.

Edit: completely forgot that Skye wanted to move. That's a big no-no. Thankfully she pinged me when I came out of my house (her house is beside mine).


----------



## John Wick

Got some more pirates armor from pascal, got a new exterior for my alt's house. 

Talked Stu out of moving. 
Completed all meow coupon objectives, and am now tanning both characters on the island. 

Oh, bought a legit painting from Redd. 
He had THREE legit paintings today! 

Going to TT to try and get the curved fence for my alt's house.


----------



## ElderPlops

To my surprise, my store was closed for an upgrade!! 
After TT, it was upgraded to T.I.Y. So exciting!
Completed Stone Tablet today, now trying to landscape with the mushrooms that I have. 
Got 2 more Jacob's Ladders around my town.
Chose the modern-looking town-hall upgrade, looks quite nice. I'm happy with my choice.
Interestingly enough, Wendy has decided to built her house NOT where Etoile's house used to be... I purposely didn't TT in hopes that she would plot in the same spot. Hmm. Oh well. She didn't choose a terrible spot, so I have accepted where she will be.
Planning on moving Eunice out today. Poor girl. I just have too many normals.


----------



## Ghostkid

I donated the golden stag and horned hurcules to my meusum.


----------



## squidpops

Scanned in Claude and bought some items from his rv
Caught a koi and goldfish, donated them to the museum!
Got two of my wishlist items from a reddit user
Obtained the yellow pikmin hat from a giveaway on reddit

I also started a second town today! I bought another cartridge last night (Claude came with it!)
Clayton took office as the mayor of Dyrne, and resident Finley moved in the same day
Did all the starting stuff, introduced myself to the villagers, did Isabelle's tasks, paid off my first loan, etc
Planted the first perfect fruit and went to my mom's town to use her Shampoodle
Got the red pikmin hat from the fortune cookie, transferred it to Lilac so now I have all three pikmin hats!


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't do much today. 

- Vivian suggested a Wind Turbine PWP. Yet another PWP I won't build, lol.
- Sold all 1000 of my Turnip for 89 Bells each. Lost money. 
- Jacques official moved in today. 
- Kicks officially opened today.


----------



## John Wick

Finally got another barrel from Pascal! 

I'm TT'g and doing each day until the snow is gone. 
When I saw it this morning, I felt sick. 

I literally fell into a pit of depression.  

AC in winter is one of the worst experiences. 
It's a form of torture, surely.


----------



## ElderPlops

Pascal popped up for the first time yesterday when I found a scallop! Cuuuuuuuuuuute <3
Did the diving trick x10, managed to get Muffy to ping for a yield sign. Really? This is what your dream town should have? Ugh!!!
Felicity gave me a lunar rover, woohoo!
Just found Wolfgang a nice home; scanned in Hamphrey as my new Cranky.


----------



## Hat'

i drank coffee


----------



## vvindows98

started playing again properly for the first time in a month!!! 
i did all my usual stuff (sold fossils, checked shops, got fortune read, etc) and then i spent some time rearranging flowers and pulling up weeds. i also started funding another zen streetlight - i want a more zen feeling in my foresty town B) 
i dont feel like it now, but later on i think im gonna get rid of all my paths because they are NOT gonna look good when the snow melts tomorrow. i also might change up my mayor's outfit?


----------



## Meloetta

nothing much, just logged on cause i had school. it started snowing somewhere around 9 or 10 am and hopefully it still is so i can get some coelacanths on my other players.
i have a relatively easy time finding coelacanths actually. the hardest part of trying to get one is that it's up to an RNG formula based on your mayor ID and i have to hope and wait and see of it rains or snows after 4 pm

i'm gonna change up my paths later to accommodate to tomorrow's grass change after homework


----------



## John Wick

Dived for scallops, dug up gyroids, and just waiting for the shops to open. 

There's nothing to do in the snow
I'll TT later, because I want more barrels from Pascal.


----------



## ElderPlops

Finally built the Dream Suite.
Hamphrey moved in, but still in boxes. Shame, I want to see his interior.
Felicity is moving out. My villagers are sad, wants me to make her stay... but I don't want to lol
Wendy tried to trade a melon tee for my ebony piano. Girl, keep dreaming!


----------



## Moon Witch

made a few custom designs and got the bronze gardening badge

i have a feeling this will be the first gold badge i attain, just like in my old town


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Not much, just did the usual fossil collecting and few villager requests
I demolished the tower pwp & tomorrow I'm going to get rid of the cube, trying to get perfect town and those are interfering
I'm one fossil away from completing the fossil exhibits! Just need that dimetrodon skull

*Dyrne*
Began working on the development permit, it's at 55 percent right now
Colton is moving in omg!! I'm so excited to meet him tomorrow!
Ordered Saharah's service, got a chain-link fence and mossy carpet in return
Found Wisp's lamp! Scanned in Claude, bought some items from the rv and invited him to move in
Paid off second home loan and ordered a fancy fence for the exterior
Caught a few fish to donate to the museum
Gathered all the flowers and put them in one area so I could water them easier and get the permit faster


----------



## John Wick

I got rid of Etoile and Candi, and scanned in Ketchup and Norma. 
Bit of TT'g involved there, and laying down patterns. 

So depressing going back to today, where the snow still is.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Almost to the point of no snow... I can't wait. 

I'd TT but it bothers me if the days aren't right and would eventually TT back lol

But anyway, I got some more furniture and stuff for my house, helped out some of my villagers... figured out that I was good friends with a majority of my villagers that I haven't received photos from (I'm still waiting on Violet and Cesar to like me lol... those dang gorillas)

I'm hoping to get the rest of the furniture I need super soon so I can decorate the houses. I'm so excited to get started. I'm getting sick of looking at empty houses, lol.


----------



## Sugarsprig

I got a villager move in a missed spot... yay
But the villager was the tenth villager, and I didn’t scan in amiibos or use the campsite... weird and completely unexpected 
But other then that, I finished a pwp! Really proud of it^^


----------



## orangeboy35

Today, Queenie asked me to change her catchphrase, and I thought it should have something to do with her giant pupils. My brain instantly went to Bupils. Queenie's catchprase is now _Bupils_. I really question how my brain functions sometimes. Nothing else happened in my town today.


----------



## Eclipsewhispering

I finally created my town with this account, so I'm new here lol.It toke about an hour for me to decide on a map, I'm so picky when it comes to maps.


----------



## Foreversacredx

I went shopping, sorted out my flowers, and spoke to my villigers.


----------



## Lemonsky

I've had the perfect town status for 15 days now so I got the golden can from Isabelle.  I felt like I'd never be able to get it.
Redd is in town today so I bought some art too.


----------



## Khaelis

Cyrus finally woke up in my town today and I got a lot done as well.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Bought a painting from Redd and demolished the cube pwp 
Tried to pwp farm but nothing so far, I'll try again later
Redid the beach, mainly just cleaning up the patterns as I decided I didn't like them

*Dyrne*
Talked to Tortimer about the island and met Lyle too
Greeted Colton! He's so cute <3
Gave the characters some outfits from Lilac so they look presentable
Expanded mayor's home
Got fortune told by Katrina for both characters
Got the permit to 100% approval rating!


----------



## ElderPlops

Woke up to a letter from Hamphrey saying it's his birthday tomorrow.
Looked through my storage, found a retro storage that he would like. Done deal.
Wrote a couple of letters and wrapped up gifts to go along with them. Sent to Stella and Wendy.
Having bad luck, got my fortune read by Katrina. She said I need men's accessories. A bit vague. 
I moved in Pudge last night as my Lazy. Trying to see if I like him enough. He's pretty cute, but Hopkins is also pretty darn cute.
Got a 10th spot, so I might move Frita in tonight.


----------



## John Wick

I've dived for scallops, found ore and the money rock. 

I'm just admiring the beautiful greenery, as the hideous snow has dissipated.


----------



## orangeboy35

Here's something else I thought was noteworthy: Finally decided to change my ordinance from early bird to beautiful because I was getting sick of having to water SOOO many flowers everyday. I had it on early bird so I could play before school, but this year I don't have time for that. Also, I wanted more hybrids.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Got even more items for my houses (I'm really close to completing my wishlist!!) 

Went to a different town and got myself some perfect oranges so I could please some villagers (I'm trying to get all of their pics)

Scanned some QR codes for decoration purposes

got the third gold nugget I needed


----------



## TheDuke55

I finally found a painting I didn't have at Redds. I always buy one that I already have without realizing it and then throw it away. I also caught a Stringfish, which I realized I almost ran out of time to get...until it donned on me that my date isn't even on February yet.

The stupid fish kept circling around the big pond in the river...so it took quite a while to catch. I also bought a few cedar saplings and started to regrow the northern top with cedars to make it more woodsy.


----------



## Khaelis

It's spring in Ecruteak! The darned snow is gone! I found out my grass pattern is the square grass, which is my favourite. Very happy with this town so far since I created it back on Feb 10th. As for what I've done today, well.. I did a lot! 

- Bought 1,000 Turnips for 90 Bells each. Forgot it was Sunday today, so I forgot to head to the island last night to make some Bells for more turnips (I do this way too frequently). 
- Caught a lot of new bugs for the Museum! Blathers still hasn't wanted me to build the second floor yet. I definitely meet the requirements for it, so I must just be getting really unlucky. 
- Skye suggested a Fairy-Tale Bench PWP, which I do not care for since I'm not going to a Fairy-Tale themed town, but it's one less unwanted PWP that can be suggested, at least. 
- Reorganized my hybrid flower farm to be a little more optimized. I also got my first hybrid red rose! One more to go.
- Went around my town to set up the 3x3 plots for where I want my future dreamies to go. 
- Sable finally set up the QR machine today as well. I should have had it a few days ago, but I've been forgetting to speak to Sable a few days.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Got a golden slingshot!
Donated a painting to the museum
Took Katie to another town
Changed all my paths to match the new green grass!
Did a bit of landscaping with trees & bushes
Ordered an expansion to 2nd character's basement
Set up the fence pwp and paid it off
Finished customizing my kiddie set

*Dyrne*
Set up a fountain as the first pwp in town , paid it off, enacted bell boom ordinance
Went to the island for the first time, did tours until I could buy the wetsuit and caught a bunch of bugs & fish
Greeted Claude and welcomed him to town
Ordered items from Digby's rv
Gathered all the apples up and made a big apple orchard
Upgraded 2nd characters' tent to an actual house


----------



## John Wick

Not very much. 
Still trying to get barrels from Pascal to finish my house. 

Wearing in the grass to make my dirt paths again. 

Gulliver was on the beach.


----------



## ElderPlops

It's Hamphrey's birthday today; gave him a retro stereo. Sadly he already had one, but he was still grateful for it. 
Did the diving trick a few times; Muffy asked for the Illuminated Arch! Woot! It finally paid off. 
Brewster said I can start working for him tomorrow!!


----------



## felecite

Redid the entire exterior of my house. I had the mermaid style but I liked the pink/white look a bit more. I also paid off my home loan for the second floor of my house and shortly after picked up a new loan for the right wing of the second floor. To accomplish all of this I had to do a bit of time traveling, but it wasn't anything major. Only about a few hours forward and back.


----------



## squidpops

Didn't really do much in Lilac but today in Dyrne:

Picked up a gorgeous set from the forums
Earned the Avid Bell Saver badge with the mayor!
Katt is moving in, right next to Claude. Katt is..definitely not one of my fav villagers but I'll try to like her
Set up and paid off a street-lamp
Found Wisp's lamp with 2nd character
Ordered an expansion for the mayor's house + decorated 2nd chars house a bit


----------



## visibleghost

i managed to neglect my towns for yet another day...........


----------



## Marte

PONCHO MY BOI! Thank you for requesting the police station ♥


----------



## John Wick

I'm at the point where I don't know if I want to play AC anymore. 

Two hours diving and no scallop. 
4 hours the other day. 

It's absurd.


----------



## Khaelis

Had to go out a lot today (more than I wanted too), so I didn't get to play much today, but I did get a few things done: 

- Re-Tail's Monday evening price for turnips was 125 Bells, I missed the morning price because I was out, but I'm thinking I have a spike pattern. 
- Blathers finally decided he wanted the Museum to have a second floor, so I expect to have that done by the end of the week. 
- Skye suggested a flower arch PWP from doing the diving trick. 
- Got a few more things donated to the Museum.


----------



## ElderPlops

Completed Illuminated Arch PWP, need to reconsider where to plant my bushes. They died due to proximity to PWP. 
Played hide-n-seek with Eunice, Stella, and Hamphrey. 
Will send a letter & gift to each villager later. Got crap to get rid of and I want their photos.
No luck with fossils lately. Found about 10-15 but my museum had them all. Ugh.


----------



## ElderPlops

Completed Illuminated Arch PWP, need to reconsider where to plant my bushes. They died due to proximity to PWP. 
Played hide-n-seek with Eunice, Stella, and Hamphrey. 
Will send a letter & gift to each villager later. Got crap to get rid of and I want their photos.
No luck with fossils lately. Found about 10-15 but my museum had them all. Ugh.


----------



## Midnight Star

Finished decorating the mayors house. Paid existing house loan for second character. Updated dream town. Bought the cabin exterior for second character house. Talked to all villagers and did requests for them


----------



## Ghostkid

i refurbished everything with ore...so much shiny...i like the shiny.


----------



## John Wick

Went a day ahead to March 1st to get a spider crab for my alt. 

Spent 4 hours looking for a scallop. :-/


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Said bye to Rory, he's moving out today
Bought Saharah's service, got industrial wall & citrus carpet
Bea put her soda case in retail so I mailed it back to her lol
I finally earned the golden axe!! 
Chief requested the zen bell!

*Dyrne*
Greeted Katt, welcoming her to town and looks like Olivia is moving in too, just found her plot! Katt isn't actually too bad now that I see her in game, she looks like a little vampire haha
The town tree grew a second branch!
Ordered from Saharah with both characters, got sleek carpet/rose wall and groovy wall/classroom floor
Decorated mayor's house more
Set up another street lamp and paid it off
The garden store is being built!
Went diving and got a few creatures for the museum, also caught a tuna


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't really do much today, since I've just been unmotivated a little and had to go out a few times. 

- Vivian suggested the ugly Tower PWP. Thanks, Vivian... 
- Donated more things. 
- Confirmed that I likely have one of the spike patterns for my turnips. Hoping to sell either tomorrow or Thursday so I can pay off the second floor of the Museum.
- Mira wants to move on the 6th of March, which I'm happy about. Her house is in the worst spot possible. Now to avoid talking to her at all costs so she doesn't change her mind on me.

Edit: Completely forgot that I also got my second hybrid red rose today!! Blue roses, here I come!! Hopefully.


----------



## Lemonsky

Gladys gave me her picture today.  It's the first picture a villager has given me, I'm going to cherish it.




A good find for sure!


----------



## vvindows98

ive got a lot done in the past 2 days! changed up my landscaping and redid some paths, finished funding a zen light and a water pump and planted a bunch more trees and bushes in town


----------



## ElderPlops

Oh my goodness, I started my day _almost_ TT-ing back to 2/1/18 because I forgot that February only has 28 days :x
Did my daily shopping at T.I.Y and Leif's, will wrap up some gifts and write letters to all 10 villagers.
Going to do some landscaping today. I finally decided that I'll probably put tulips in front of my train station. They're my least favorite flowers, so if they get trampled, I won't shed any tears. 
Gonzo moved in but I barely had time to say hi.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Caught a red king crab, sea slug and sea cucumber. Donated them to the museum
Pascal gave me a ship cannon for a scallop
Celebrated Naomi's birthday! I gave her a blue diamond shirt, I forgot to wrap it but she didn't seem to mind!
Put more decor patterns around town as well as extended the path to more areas
Ordered an expansion for the mayor's basement
I got one of my wishlist items from a balloon present! (a bingo wheel)
Did a bit of landscaping, mainly just planted trees

*Dyrne*
Greeted Olivia and welcomed her to town, apparently she came from another town so I guess I got her from their void
The garden shop opened today! Finally got an axe to cut down some annoying trees that were in the way
Katt pinged to move?? That was so quick, only one day in town before she wanted out lmao (I said go ahead)


----------



## Khaelis

Yet another day I didn't do much, since I had to go out a lot again. But that doesn't mean I didn't get a few things done! 

Happenings in *Ecruteak* today: 
- Mira already tried to stop herself from moving when I randomly talked to her today. She's still moving, thankfully.
- Donated more things to the Museum. 
- Lobo suggested the Zen Clock PWP from the daily diving trick. 
- Katrina was in town today. Slowly going to unlock her PWP. Slowly. 

And the most important thing to happen: 
- My hybrid red roses produced a red flower offspring, which means blue roses will eventually happen! Woo.
- I also got a few more black lilies (I need a lot of these).


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Bill moved out which was sad, but it was time for him to go spread his work out and training messages to someone else. 
-Gruff and Cole my first two villagers to move out are chillin and relaxin in the shopping district probably fighting over who gets to sleep on the bench at night.
-Had a wacky and disturbing expierence on Tortimer Island with a hacker.
-Finally harvested all the darn perfect peaches.
-Created my 4th and final character and placed her house right on top of an eye sore pwp SCORE!!!!
-Did my dailies as usual.
-Shari asked me where her and Fauna should go on spring break and I thought that was freaking adorable!
-Freya and Tia had a funny argument.
-And I'm just slowly tt'ing away trying to get the dang golden axe.


----------



## Ghostkid

Lemonsky said:


> Gladys gave me her picture today.  It's the first picture a villager has given me, I'm going to cherish it.
> 
> View attachment 214662
> A good find for sure!


Congrats that proves your relationship is very good!


----------



## John Wick

I got the final Jacob's Ladder I needed for my town. 

Oh, I know I'll end up wanting more. ^_^ 

Edit. Just finished laying down patterns, to amiibo W.Link in, and Ketchup out. 

The duck is cute, but it's not Westeros.


----------



## ElderPlops

Oh my gosh, my tree is big enough now! I can sit on the bricks and see a history of my town.
Now I know I need 75 more visitors to unlock the train station upgrade.
Hamphrey pinged me to move out today. How dare. He only just moved in a few days ago! I told him to stay. I might want furniture from his house, lol.
I guess this confirms that if you have a town full of Amiibo card villagers, they will ping you to leave!
Diving trick has not worked at all. Ugh. Growing impatient.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
I scanned Molly to move in last night so I plot reset her today, took 5 tries
Caught some butterflies and a honeybee for the museum!
Got a silver slingshot for one of my side characters
Bought a painting from Redd
Earned the "Insect Maniac" badge!
No new pwps for a few days which is annoying since they complain about lack of pwps yet won't suggest them smh

*Dyrne*
Chopped down most of the trees because I want just a few select 'garden' type areas since the town will be very modern
Caught some butterflies, a honeybee, a ladybug, and a tadpole, donated them all
Placed patterns in bottom half of town so no more villagers can move there
Moved all the flowers to the beach
The shop in this town was selling a wishlist item I needed for Lilac!
The mayor finally got Cyrus to wake up!
First pwp was requested, a zen garden from Roscoe!


----------



## John Wick

TT't until I was WHITE, to try and get the brick exterior. 
I failed, and really am trying not to delete my town. 

Just depressed that everything is a huge wait. 

WHY not make the exteriors accessible in a catalogue, once you've bought each one. 
Then we can re-order it whenever we want!


----------



## ElderPlops

Did the diving trick, Timbra suggested a lighthouse. Thank you! She's the only villager that will suggest a PWP with enough diving trick. Other villagers will only ask about new catchphrases, whine about how their favorite magazine is going out of print, etc. 
Sort of built an entrance where my Illuminated Arch is. Got some bushes going, some tulips growing nearby... it's looking pretty darn good!!
Gotta do the diving trick a few more times, I need more PWPs!


----------



## John Wick

I'm about to lay patterns down again, and boot out Walt for Felyne. 

I will miss Walt's superb house exterior.


----------



## Khaelis

Actually got to play a bit today, finally.  

- Lobo suggested a Caution sign PWP. Meh. 
- Reece screwed me over on Turnip prices by faking a spike pattern. Turns out I had a random pattern. 
- Shampoodle will be opening tomorrow! I think. 
- T&T Mart will be closed for remodeling tomorrow! 
- Went around catching some of this month's bugs and fish for the Museum. Got around a total of 9 of them. 
- Mabel gave me a mannequin today! 

Didn't make much progress on my hybrids, though. The rain last night screwed me over slightly so the hybrids I wasn't working on decided to bloom instead. My hybrid red roses produced a black rose, though. That means it rolled for a blue rose, but failed to produce. Phooey! Next time.


----------



## ElderPlops

1. Got pretty lucky today. First try with diving trick, Pudge asked for a Wind Turbine. Started that immediately, will sell some perfect orange baskets at Re-Tail to pay for it.
2. Hamphrey asked to visit, I set an alarm. Weird thing is, he kept saying, "So what are your other rooms like?" but didn't follow me to ANY of my rooms. Just stayed in the main room.
3. Immediately after Hamphrey asked to visit, Gonzo pinged me to visit him! What are the chances? I set an alarm, too. He wasn't willing to sell his circular tub, ugh.
4. Wendy asked to move out. Maybe I TT too much? I talk to them SO much, and I have perfect town status, yet they still ask to move out. What is happening? I said yes. Not particularly attached to her. Plus, I'm liking the idea of having 9 villagers in case I want to adopt someone new and different.


----------



## John Wick

Not much. 
I have to kick W.Link out for talking about my alt character he's never even met, after I was told they never speak about them. 

My dirt paths look hideous trying to wear them in after the snow, and I hate my town right now.


----------



## Lullaby

At last, the golden shovel! Hopefully I'll be getting another blue rose with this because I want them so badly.. mainly for making a rainbow of roses and surrounding Filbert/Francine's house with them.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Greeted Molly and sent her a welcome letter
Donated the painting from yesterday to the museum
I DID IT. THE FOSSIL EXHIBIT IS COMPLETE HALLELUJAH. Finaalllly found the last one I needed
Caught a flea off Lolly and donated it
Wrote letters to all my villagers (with gifts attached)
Chief suggested a zen clock!

*Dyrne*
Got fortunes told with both characters
Roscoe sold me a perfect painting! First art donated to the museum
Ordered a house exterior for the mayor
Messed around with some paths, haven't unlocked the machine quite yet so I redrew some from online and laid an outline in a few parts of town
Set up another street lamp + paid it off


----------



## Imbri

I caught and donated a spider crab, which completed both the aquarium and my fish/diving catalogs.

Put away my winter clothes (into secret storage) and pulled out my spring clothes (into my wardrobe). It took forever!

Picked up a copy of K.K. Technopop at the club. Almost have everything.

Played a game of hide-and-seek with Mathilda, Dizzy, and Vic. They chose good spots, but I found them all. I wish this game came up more often.

Midge invited me over. I bought her painters tee, which neatened up her house the way I want it.

Hit the island, looking for a silver axe. I'm trying to create special stumps on the island, and that would help. Oh,well. I'm not in a particular rush.


----------



## Khaelis

Aaaauuughhh.. so much today, most of it bad. 

- Mira wouldn't leave me alone, constantly pinging me. I know she's trying to stay. You're not staying. You're leaving. XD 
- Turnip prices were abysmal. Bought at 90 each, ended up having to sell at 34 each. This is what happens when a random pattern fakes a spike pattern on you! Massive loss of about 300,000 Bells. 
- Bad luck today. Kept tripping. 
- Barely any hybrids grew today. Only got one black lily. 
- Skye suggested the modern bridge PWP. Not a brick bridge. UGH. 

Yeeahhh. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## John Wick

I layed down patterns, and amiibo'd Vic back after booting out Stu. 

He fits right in with the Westeros theme. 
When I get Fauna's card in the mail, I'll get rid of W.Link. 

My dirt paths are wearing in a lot better, and now I'm tanning on the island. 

My alt purchased the last of the princess set.


----------



## squidpops

In Lilac Lolly pinged and tried to leave, put a stop to that real quick. None of the cats are ever leaving. Bob suggested the camping cot! I didn't even have to do the diving trick, was just on my way to main street when he pinged. Set it up by the campsite (ofc). Didn't do much in Dyrne, just redrew more patterns from online (ughhh it takes so long to unlock the darn machine) and set them up. Mostly I just waited around for Roscoe to leave the house after he came over. He was there for like 10 minutes! He better give a good present in the mail tomorrow smh. Oh! I also bought a painting from Redd, first one in Dyrne (to be bought from the tent, I got sold artwork yesterday from Roscoe).


----------



## Ghostkid

I caught a spider to put in my museum.


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Started the grind for getting those pink hybrids 
-Finally got that Shrunk Funk Shuffle 
-Did some TT'n
-Decided the house that's posted up close the campsite, cot, and hammock should resemble a log cabin to fit the aesthetic of being a "camp woodsy" kinda area
-Badge guy showed up and delivered the goods for me being a pushover and doing all of my villager's requests
-Tried to work on some PWPs BUT I chose a map with 5 friggin ponds so there's no room and Isabelle makes my life horrible with her spill about needing all the space  girl it's a light pole not the taj mahal we don't need 40 blocks of space 
-I also finally got Katrina's shop so my Main Street is complete!!


----------



## vvindows98

updated my dream address for the first time since December! in my signature if anyone wants to check it out


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't do much today, but it was arguably much better than yesterday. 

- Lobo suggested the zen garden PWP on my first ping with the diving trick. 
- Caught a few of the more rarer catches for the museum (spider, etc). 
- Super T&T *and* Shampoodle opened today. 
- Continuously got creeped out by Jacques and his voodoo teleporting magic. I swear he is stalking me.
- Collected my 20th basket of perfect apples. Slowly making my way towards my goal of 50 baskets before I sell them! 
- Will most likely head to the island tonight so I can pay off my museum second floor, since my turnips failed to produce any profits  last week.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Ordered a backroom for one alt and rearranged her house a bit 
Tried the diving trick for pwps but no luck so I gave up
Ordered an expansion to the backroom of my mayor's house
Spent 1 million bells on a crown in Dyrne because I have zero self control :^)
Scanned out Keaton to replace him with Shari, I need an uchi back to get the pwps I want

*Dyrne*
Finally unlocked the sewing machine with my mayor!
Kicks is being built and the nookling shop is going to upgrade starting tomorrow!
Got some black roses from someone on reddit. Gonna use gold roses in this town so I wanted some for starting off with
Caught a loach, donated to museum
Olivia suggested a modern clock and Isabelle told me about the dream suite! Set up the suite to be built
Ordered an expansion for alts house and an upstairs for mayor


----------



## John Wick

Got my five meow coupons from Wisp, and completed most of the objectives. 

Talked to everyone who was awake, and only did the regular fruit requests, then watered everything because I was bored. 

Waiting for Nooks Homes to open, so I can change my exterior, then I'm off to the island to tan.


----------



## honeyaura

Decorated in front of my train station, planted a few trees by the oasis and in front of the bath house, and planning the grocery store c:


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was surrounded by ducks.


----------



## ElderPlops

Did the diving trick, Ribbot asked for the Instrument Shelter. Eh, not the PWP I was looking for, but I'll take it.
Hamphrey asked for the Zen Clock yesterday; built it and paid it off immediately. Cute!
Scanned in Baabara; moved out Benedict. 
Worked for Brewster, got a bag of coffee beans.
Just received our new ACNL Amiibos in the mail, going to scan in Reese's RV tonight.


----------



## Khaelis

ElderPlops said:


> Did the diving trick, Ribbot asked for the Instrument Shelter. Eh, not the PWP I was looking for, but I'll take it.
> Hamphrey asked for the Zen Clock yesterday; built it and paid it off immediately. Cute!
> Scanned in Baabara; moved out Benedict.
> Worked for Brewster, got a bag of coffee beans.
> Just received our new ACNL Amiibos in the mail, going to scan in Reese's RV tonight.



The instrument shelter is actually very useful!! It's one of the very few PWPs I'd love to get.


----------



## ElderPlops

Khaelis said:


> The instrument shelter is actually very useful!! It's one of the very few PWPs I'd love to get.



Oh yeah? I'm definitely building it next. Just have to find a spot for it first...


----------



## Bueller

It's Ermine's 2 year anniversary. I also got the bronze badge for Streetpass. That means I have at least bronze for every badge at this point, with many more at silver or gold.


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Bones asked for the jungle gym and what Bones wants Bones gets! He and Stitches will be thrilled 
-Finally got the golden axe! 
-Gracie was having a sale that I apparently missed??? oh well
-Worked more on my hybrids
-Coach pinged to move but he isn't going anywhere
-Got the Golden Roof from Lyle 
-Badge guy showed up to reward me with the badge for customizing furniture! 
-Figured out a better layout for my living room that allows room for displaying more cute little knick knacks
-Donated frog, pondskater, jewel beetle, and diving beetle to Blathers eeek!
-Worked more on expanding my other character's homes


----------



## chesty

Paula had fleas! That's the first time i see something like that in this game LOL. I donated the flea to the museum after that


----------



## orangeboy35

Got the art section complete because of a nice TBT user. Now I just have to finish the bug and fish exhibits to complete museum now!


----------



## ElderPlops

chesty said:


> Paula had fleas! That's the first time i see something like that in this game LOL. I donated the flea to the museum after that



Omg, right after my wife talked about how villagers can get fleas... I saw one on Timbra!! I was just moving flowers, doing a bit of landscaping, and I saw this bouncing dot on her. Then I screamed, "Timbra has fleas!!" Accidentally talked to her, but managed to catch it after I ended the conversation. Before I could donate it to the museum, Timbra asked if I would be willing to sell the flea because she has been looking EVERYWHERE for one lolololol. Of course I didn't sell it to her; donated it to the museum.


----------



## Lemonsky

Hazel suggested the geyser PWP and I got it funded right away.  I also caught a char after quite a few tries.



chesty said:


> Paula had fleas! That's the first time i see something like that in this game LOL. I donated the flea to the museum after that


My villagers have recently started to get fleas too! My first encounter with them was when I suddenly heard a weird sound (the sound of the fleas hopping around) and it turned out to come from Boots who was walking nearby.


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't do much yet, because I forgot to charge my 3DS (yet again), but some good stuff happened!! Well, only one thing happened, but it's a very good thing!! 

Skye suggested the brick bridge PWP! It was the one PWP I was looking for the most, I just love the look of the brick bridge. Definitely going to have to camp my rear end at the island for the next few days to make the cash I need to build my new bridges!


----------



## John Wick

I've got to write FIFTY letters, and send five shirts to each villager to kill the noble shirt trend I started. :-/ 

Got my morning scallop and gave it to Pascal, who gave me my 150th ship's cannon (I wanted another barrel). 

Got my meow coupons from Wisp, and completed the objectives, then spent an hour catching beetles and fish on the island. 

Going to TT to send all these shirts. ^_^


----------



## Lullaby

I streetpassed someone with some orderable DLC items today, which was really cool. I wasn't playing when the DLC was going on, so having some of them is great! They had an aurora screen and a few of the non-WA obtainable star sign furniture.

Planting some flowers over some deteriorated areas.. hasn't rained yet so I have to resort to watering them and that might override my hybrid red pairs.. I hate grass wear and dead spots.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Was going to plot reset Shari but I'm lazy so I risked it lol. She went into a good spot though!
Keaton sent me his pic in the mail! I'll miss him but I really needed an uchi and not two smugs
Redecorated my backroom since it's bigger now (put Keaton's pic in there <3)
Punchy gave me FIVE gifts in a row, four for no reason and one for delivering him his time capsule lol
Did some landscaping with the bushes I had stocked up
Caught a ladybug for the museum finally! Kept scaring them all away accidentally..
Punchy suggested the tire toy! Set it up by the schoolhouse
Ordered an expansion for alts backroom
Got fortunes told with all characters, Katrina finally suggested her shop! I'll set it up tomorrow

*Dyrne*
Did a bit of landscaping, just some bushes by town plaza
Alt character unlocked qr machine, met with Tortimer, ordered 2nd expansion for house, & earned first badge (Avid Bell Saver)!
Rodeo suggested a yield sign! However..as much as it would fit this town I am not paying 43k for a sign..
Roscoe sold me a fake painting so now he's dead to me


----------



## ElderPlops

squidpops said:


> Roscoe sold me a fake painting so now he's dead to me



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA this comment made my day.


----------



## John Wick

ElderPlops said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA this comment made my day.



Wolfgang has sold me half a dozen fakes. 

I have plans for him. 
Oh, yes, Wolfgang. 
There WILL be blood.


----------



## ElderPlops

Jon_Snow said:


> Wolfgang has sold me half a dozen fakes.
> 
> I have plans for him.
> Oh, yes, Wolfgang.
> There WILL be blood.



I'm always so weary of buying art from villagers. They mark up the price and you never know what you'll get.
Gonzo sold me 1 painting. Turned out to be real!
Ooh, do share when his day comes.

Also, Pudge had fleas. I have perfect town status. What does this say about my town?! 
That's 2 villagers in 2 days with fleas!


----------



## Nenya

Along with about a dozen other things already today, a slightly dreaded task of writing letters and attaching gifts to all 10 villagers. I only write them once/month now. Used to write once/week. I sent them all sweets: chocolate cake, pancakes, berliners, etc. (No, Joey got an omelet.) I told them to display it, eat it, or marry it!


----------



## vvindows98

i bought Kiki, my last dreamie!! i also paid some more money to my house loan, did a bit of landscaping and furnished the second room in my house.


----------



## Lullaby

Filbert gave me his picture in the mail! I'm so happy~
The only other max friendship villager I don't have a picture of right now is Ruby. _side eyes her_

I finished off ordering everything in Rilla's RV. I'm probably going to work on Toby's tomorrow. I also need to expand my basement but I have NO idea what to do with it other than put some sloppy furniture in it.


----------



## John Wick

Got the final room built and expanded to the second size in my alt's house. 
It's going to be the Dragon's Den. 

Got 8 ore with each character! 
Made 480k from beetles and fish on my 6.00 AM island trip. 

Got my 5 meow coupons from Wisp, and completed the objectives. 

Going to tan on the island soon.


----------



## Khaelis

Unfortunately didn't do much today since I threw out my back, but a few things did happen in Ecruteak... 

- Vivian suggested the modern bench PWP. 
- Mira is in boxes and is moving out. 
- I got another hybrid red rose to add to the 'where's my darn blue rose' garden.
- I started a few pairs of orange lilies to get more for a project I'm going to work on next week. 

I was going to go to the island tonight to pay off some PWPs, but my back says 'do it tomorrow' haha.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Earned the 'Good Shopper' badge with my mayor!
Gracie showed up for the first time! finally Can't pass her test unfortunately as I don't have anything modern :/
Greeted Shari, sent her a welcome letter
Caught a loach for the museum
Punchy pinged to move. Whyyy are my cats trying to leave me ;; Begged him to stay so he changed his mind thankfully

*Dyrne*
Made a third character, paid off her first loan and set her up with a cute temp outfit and some bells
T&T Mart opened today! Finally able to get a slingshot
Messed around with more patterns, went to a few dream towns and got some from Wendall
Scanned in Rover and ordered some items from his rv
Decorated 1st alt's house, updated his outfit, ordered a new roof for him
Bought a statue from Redd
Caught a spider for the museum
Claude let me buy his retro stereo, one of my wishlist items <3
Roscoe suggested a caution sign. I'm glad the villagers think the town needs expensive useless signs :I


----------



## Vulcan Batwolf

In Fandom:

-Got enough orange pansies to go around the reset center.
-Getting my first house upgrade.
-Genji pinged me to move and of course I said "Oh Hell No!"
-Bought the crew member's seat from Boomer for my Alt Character's Star Trek Themed House.
-Planted more perfect Cherries along the Train Tracks


----------



## Lemonsky

I've now completed the fossil section of the museum, it felt like such a surprise since I thought I'd need at least three more fossils! Pink lilies have also appeared and they look so sweet.  I'll try to breed more of them.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I didn't get to play around Christmas time, so I changed the date back. I wrote down all the gifts my villagers said they wanted, bought a santa suit, and delivered gifts on toyday. I love the music and the pretty lighted trees. I got my wreath from Jingle, and today I got his picture in the mail. Oh happy day!!


----------



## ElderPlops

Surpassed 300,000 HHA points! Woohoo!
Trying to get more Sci-Fi items for my house but it's tough.
Did the diving trick, no luck. 
Stella is on my last nerve. Every time I do the diving trick, I cannot avoid her! She's everywhere! Asking me to change her catchphrase. Oh, but she made creamed corn and it's missing an ingredient. Omg, girl! I'm trying to get Timbra or Baabara to request PWPs, go away! She was THIS close to being moved out.


----------



## Khaelis

ElderPlops said:


> Surpassed 300,000 HHA points! Woohoo!
> Trying to get more Sci-Fi items for my house but it's tough.
> Did the diving trick, no luck.
> Stella is on my last nerve. Every time I do the diving trick, I cannot avoid her! She's everywhere! Asking me to change her catchphrase. Oh, but she made creamed corn and it's missing an ingredient. Omg, girl! I'm trying to get Timbra or Baabara to request PWPs, go away! She was THIS close to being moved out.



Box them in with holes with your shovel so they stay in place. Slowly push them out of the way (couple seconds at a time, pause for a few seconds before doing it again). This way they'll stay in place and not move around. Do note you'll have that one villager that seemingly just instant transmissions like Goku from DBZ, though. Jacques does that to me A LOT.


----------



## mirrormirror

- Charlise asked me to buy her Amazing Painting. 
- I bought said painting and donated it to the Museum.
- Stinky asked for the fire pit PWP.
- Asked Nook to expand my back room to the largest.


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Apparently it's Molly's birthday today??? She never sent me a letter rip Luckily I had a shirt she liked so I rushed back to my house to grab it, she put it on and thanked me
One of the homes in the showcase had some of my wishlist items! Ordered those
Moved the 'breeding' flowers from the beach up to town, I've not been getting any hybrids on the beach and think they spawn better on grass but I'm not sure. Either way I'll test it out
Bob requested a balloon arch!

*Dyrne*
Shrunk finally showed up! Got the signatures for him
Katt is moving out, said goodbye to her
Kicks opened up!
Paid off alt's loan and ordered an expansion
Got fortune told with all characters
T&T Mart was selling a wishlist item!
Did the same thing with the flowers, moved them all from the beach up to the grass
Keaton is moving in :/ I wanted to adopt a villager today but he decided to put his house up which puts me at 10 now (well until Katt leaves tomorrow). I'm just going to amiibo him out once he's fully moved in
Colton suggested a parabolic antenna!
Editing to add: I just got a golden can from a very generous person on reddit <3 and caught a rainbow trout for the museum!


----------



## John Wick

Nearly done wearing in my dirt paths. 

Started giving furniture that suits my town's theme, to the villagers. 

Actually went to Shep's house when he invited me, and tried to buy the modern day stuff from him, as it doesn't suit the town, and he wouldn't sell a dang thing. 

Not even his stupid retro fridge. 

I think I'll get rid of Shep. 

At the island tanning. 
Sick of doing that too. :-/


----------



## ElderPlops

Khaelis said:


> Box them in with holes with your shovel so they stay in place. Slowly push them out of the way (couple seconds at a time, pause for a few seconds before doing it again). This way they'll stay in place and not move around. Do note you'll have that one villager that seemingly just instant transmissions like Goku from DBZ, though. Jacques does that to me A LOT.



I will have to try this. Stella is always home when I want her outside, but as soon as I start diving, she's out and about. It doesn't help that her house is right by the slope to the beach, so she's always hovering right when I come up to hunt down Timbra and Baabara. She's going to be trapped later tonight...


----------



## Lullaby

It FINALLY rained today.
Filbert keeps selling his sofa!
Slowly working toward 10 million bells for the poster, at my own pace.
Working on Toby's RV.
Planted some hydrangeas and cut down some fruit trees to replace with regular saplings for April


----------



## jvgsjeff

I attended Molly's birthday party (for the 5th straight year) and gave her a present. I also saved Bob from moving out.


----------



## ElderPlops

Did the diving trick, couldn't avoid Stella... but at least she suggested a drinking fountain PWP.
Built it, will sell some perfect oranges to fund it immediately.
Bought the concrete wall fence thingy to help with HHA points.


----------



## Khaelis

Fantastic stuff in Ecruteak today so far! 

- Got my first purple tulip finally! Still no luck on the blue rose, though.
- Didn't even have to do the diving trick, Jacques randomly came up to me and suggested the.. Moai Statue.. Oh. >_>
- Did some landscape planning. It's turning out pretty good! No where close to being done, though. 

I still keep failing to getting my rear end to the island to make some Bells, but at least I'm making some progress for once.


----------



## ElderPlops

In my attempt to trap my villagers, I have made Timbra very upset. 
As I was pushing her, she was like, "Hey! Watch where you're going!" then started to stomp and threw a tantrum!
It was so cute! But I also felt bad... 
I also caught a flea off of her. It's her second bout with fleas...


----------



## Khaelis

ElderPlops said:


> In my attempt to trap my villagers, I have made Timbra very upset.
> As I was pushing her, she was like, "Hey! Watch where you're going!" then started to stomp and threw a tantrum!
> It was so cute! But I also felt bad...
> I also caught a flea off of her. It's her second bout with fleas...



Yeah, you unfortunately can't push them for long. Literally like a second at a time, and you gotta wait like 3 seconds before you do it again. It's pretty time consuming, but its helpful making sure villagers stay in place.


----------



## ElderPlops

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, you unfortunately can't push them for long. Literally like a second at a time, and you gotta wait like 3 seconds before you do it again. It's pretty time consuming, but its helpful making sure villagers stay in place.



I did it successfully with Hamphrey. Dude just stood in his little square, then pinged to give me a potbelly stove.
Not a PWP, but the stove is pretty darn cute.


----------



## vicutie

Created three new characters and unlocked the QR Machine for each one! It was time consuming but worth it 'cause now I have extra storage for patterns and paths. nwn Also finally got a PWP request from Midge and it's for the Flower Arch! Finally~ Been waiting months for this request. >w<;


----------



## squidpops

*Lilac*
Naomi pinged to move, I said go ahead
Bought from Saharah, she gave me red tile wall and kitchen tile floor
Earned the Village Gardener badge!
I realized I never actually set up the fortune-teller's shop (doh) so I did that today
Lolly gave me her pic! <3
Bought some of my wishlist items from here
Got a brewstoid from Brewster

*Dyrne*
Met Tortimer, Wisp and Lyle with 2nd alt
Ordered house expansion for 2nd alt
Ordered from Saharah; got flower pop carpet, floral wall, closed road, and imperial wall
Two of my villagers sent me gas pumps in the mail...think they're tryna tell me something
Donated a painting and a flea to the museum
Roscoe suggested a zen clock!


----------



## mirrormirror

- It's Zucker's birthday! I happened to have a fancy frame that I had no more use for, so I popped over and gifted it him
- Chopped down a few trees that were clustered together
- Moved all the flowers from the beach to the town to grow on the grass
- Finally allowed Charlise to move town...she'll leave on the 18th and I'll miss her but she's been here since day 1 of Skyville v2 and we need to see other people...


----------



## Khaelis

ElderPlops said:


> I did it successfully with Hamphrey. Dude just stood in his little square, then pinged to give me a potbelly stove.
> Not a PWP, but the stove is pretty darn cute.



Fill your inventory with flowers so they can't ask to buy/sell/gift you something. Chances are they'll only ask to give you nickname, ask for a greeting/catchphrase or a 'give me a fruit' if they don't suggest a PWP.


----------



## John Wick

Finally found a roof I like for my alt's house. 

Got my meow coupons from Wisp, and completed objectives. 

Got ore from the bell rock with both characters. 
Got a Jacob's Ladder today

Got Norma some perfect fruit. 
Talked Epona out of moving. 

Going to the island to tan.


----------



## Lullaby

Did so much landscaping I'm a stump maker again, oh well. At least I have more heart shape stumps and fruitless trees.
Fuchsia wanted to move. nnnnnnnope
?toile wanted to call me by my nickname! I think we're becoming very good friends now.
It rained again for a few hours, good because I have so many flowers in my deteriorated areas!


----------



## John Wick

Got up before 6.00 AM, and had a very profitable morning on the island. 

Got my meow coupons from Wisp, and completed the objectives. 

Bought back EIGHT of the excess Epona Outfits the villagers had on display. 

Got ore from the bell rock. 

Talked Teddy out of moving. 

TT'd and Re-built the Rack of Rice after demolishing a metal bench and a torch. 

Building another Zen Streetlight. 

Now tanning on the island. ^_^


----------



## ElderPlops

To my surprise and excitement, Gracie was in my plaza today!
Thankfully wife hoards clothing, so it was really easy to pass.
I passed the Fashion Check, TT, then passed it 3 more times. 
Now my shop will be upgrade, but only after I meet all the requirements. Exciting!

Pudge pinged me to move, I said okay. Due to all the TT-ing, he moved earlier than expected.
Oh well, I wasn't sure he was the Lazy for me.
Ordered 5x of each Series 2, 3, and 4 cards. Arrived today. 
Eager to open them and see what we got!


----------



## MapleSilver

Tom Nook finally had the modern house exterior in stock so I'll get to see how it looks tomorrow.
Whitney requested a lighthouse yesterday so I decided to build it next to my house as it is right by the ocean. It's also next to a lot of villager's houses so I guess they better hope the Able Sisters has blindfolds.


----------



## John Wick

Nearly demolished my town. 
Just felt hopeless today. 
I couldn't find anything I liked about it, but I snapped out of my depression, and started cleaning out my storage. 

I TT'd to make a few thing's grow, but ended up digging them up, and putting thing's back the way they were. 

I spent all day just going full circle.


----------



## Nenya

I completed my orderable catalog today. I'm thankful to TBT member Pookah-chu who ordered and sold me almost 300 items over the past 10 days to help me accomplish this monumental task.


----------



## John Wick

Just went everything was getting me down, Wolfgang gave me his picture. 

I haven't felt anything good towards Wolfgang until today. 

For a whole year, he's asked for fruit, or asked if I prefer mac & cheese, or spaghetti. 

He finally made me actually smile.


----------



## Lippysue

I won the fishing tourney today. It was for the longest Horse Mackrel. I have not done that one before, no scope for cheating using Island fish.

It was also Shamrock day so I got a big green hat from Isabel. Static and I went to Cheri's birthday party, they are still bopping away. So a busy day in Castille today.


----------



## mirrormirror

TT'd to get Charlise to move out already. She gave me her picture!

While TT'ing, Blaire pinged to move so I also moved her out.

Got my hair done at Shampoodle's to match my outfit.

Ordered a green tile roof for my house from Nook's.

Rearranged ALL the flowers in my town to ensure more hybrids grow and avoid new villagers plotting down on top of them.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Sable officially knows the name of all of my alts (she became friends with my Mayor forever ago)

Got a new hairstyle for my alt Alex 

Alex also is one day away from getting the QR code unlocked and two days away from the mannequin (which I needed)

Played hide-n-seek with Mallary, Molly, and Truffles (I'm always up for a quick mini-game with villagers)... found them all with 6:22 to spare (10 minute game)

I walked past as many villagers as I could, but no one has pinged me to move (Marshal and Klaus were in their homes and Grizzly was at the Emporium... I have no clue where Kid-Cat ran off to)

Update ^^: Truffles is moving. She didn't ping me the first time. (She's finally leaving...)


----------



## Vulcan Batwolf

First off I added some QR patterns to my Plaza, I like outlining it with a water path and also filled in the gravel with a Path as well so my Plaza looks nice and neat. Found a Heart and Rupee Grass pattern from Zelda for my plot reset pattern and placed them all over the top half of town so no one can move in to where I want my Cafe to go when I unlock it. 

Did some favors, got crap furniture in return. Everyone wants to call me "Amiga" (thanks so Much O'Hare). Planted some fruit trees. Started lining the train tracks with Tulips.

Nothing much else happened.


----------



## John Wick

I cleaned out both my characters storage, and made quite a profit! 

Finally got a stubborn bush to grow, after spending two days changing the planting order. 

Got my alt's meow coupons to over 1000 today! 

Talked Norma out of MOO-ving. (Hehehe)


----------



## ElderPlops

Surpassed 500,000 HHA points today!
Since my pocket was empty for the diving trick, I felt the motivation to re-do 2 of my rooms.
One room is now a science lab. Another is a doctor's office. 
Got lucky and the Astro Door was at Tom Nook's, so ordered that immediately. Now my exterior is completely Sci-Fi themed!
Still need to redo my bedroom and the kitchen.
Muffy came over for a visit. Pietro asked me to visit. 
Writing more letters to my villagers, and in return, they're also sending me letters <3
Omg, and my T.I.Y is closing tomorrow for remodeling. Ahhhh, I'm so ready for the Emporium!
Did the diving trick a few times without any luck. But the day is still young!


----------



## Lippysue

I got the secret storage today, so I will be hoarding everything from now on


----------



## Laureline

I did some landscaping and tt'd a villager into boxes.


----------



## John Wick

I'm TT'g between two days to try and make Katt move, though I like her, Fauna is more suited to my town. 

I've made a clover, mushroom and stump path past Shep and Felyne's house. 

Nearly have my dirt paths worn back in perfectly! 

Completed objectives, and scanned Rover for meow coupons. 

After cleaning out my storage, I'm dedicating 4 drawers to saplings and bush starts, so I won't run out again. ^_^


----------



## jae.

Not sure if it counts as an _accomplishment_ per say, but I discovered that you can store items in letters at the post office, so that's fun.


----------



## MapleSilver

Today was the day Bud finally left. He got to go to someone who really liked him so I'm glad he isn't just being voided. I think it's nice when you're able to give someone their favorite villager. Just knowing I did that for someone is one of the most rewarding things about Animal Crossing for me.

In other news, I passed Gracie's fashion check with flying colors and she gave me a princess table. Then Wolfgang sold me a genuine Serene Painting. Overall a very productive day.


----------



## Lullaby

*All of Toby's items are now in my collection. I'm celebrating by wearing the Kerokeroppi outfit with the green suspenders!
*Made some more hybrid reds to try and get my second blue rose. Is it okay if I use the blue rose with them? Or keep it as it is around a regular rose? It's not really doing anything besides being in a rainbow rose display.
*I can't decide what kind of hair to use with the blond color. I love the pixie cut but it looks so strange with blond hair. Maybe the longer pixie cut. I got the bob-like hair (laid-back looseness) which is closer to my actual hair, but I don't like how it looks in this game from the back.
*Planted some white azalea bushes around my alt's house.


----------



## simfan96

I obtained pictures of Monty and Tangy! (Finally!)

Bought out all of the Main Street Stores.

I started a public works project, Wisteria Pergola.

Talked with all of my villagers as well as help them out with their tasks

Signed a petition for Merry

Kyle asked for furniture today, so I got him a refurbished rock guitar with an arctic-camo design.

Moved Monty out for Felicity.

Although this isn't on the same day, I finally completed Animal Crossing Puzzle League a couple of days ago!


----------



## tiffanistarr

I've had a gnarly headache for two days so I sadly haven't done anything the past couple days, but scan in amiiibo's for those meow coupons and water my plants to stay firm on the hybrid grind

hopefully, i'll be able to actually do things tomorrow 

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Ghostkid

Deirdre suggested the log bench to me after i was doing the diving trick for about an hour.


----------



## ElderPlops

My T&T Emporium is all done! It took less time than I had thought it would, so it was a pleasant surprise!
Dang, the Princess items are SO expensive! Luckily it's not my style.
Wrote a letter to Pietro and sent him a large alpine table. Hopefully he replaces the balloon table.
Wrote a letter to thank Timbra for visiting this morning; sending her a dentist's chair lol
Did diving trick. On the 4th try, Timbra asked for the statue fountain! Success! I'll build it after I fund Pietro's parabolic antenna.


----------



## John Wick

After TT'g most of the day, I finally got Katt to ping to move. 
I'm moving Fauna in, when her card arrives. (This week some time.) 

I will miss Katt though.


----------



## Lippysue

I caught a Coelacanth today


----------



## Nenya

Finally, finally!! After three months of chopping and re-planting one cedar tree every three days to get the musical note stump pattern, I took Jon_Snow's advice and started chopping and turning off my DS w/o saving, then planting another cedar. It took about 20 more tries, but finally! (It was yesterday, but just got pic off DS onto computer today.)


----------



## Darby

After Tabby finally moved out in front of the town hall I thought I’d place the flower bed pwp where her house was but it looked strange so thought I’d do the metal bench instead, had Isabelle show me what it would look like, thought yeah, but I’ll need to rearrange the flowers and the stepping stone QRs and that’ll work just fine... sat on a rock and saved so I could come back later, be fresh and get it done... Then while I was doing it, Lopez FINALLY requested the totem pole... Then stupidly thought I’d get Isabelle to show me how the totem pole would look in the area I’ve been wanting it, didn’t look right, did another, looked better but still... Anyway, I accidentally said yep. I shut the whole thing off. Lost an hour and half of rearranging and prep work, the request and got yelled at by Resetti. Moral, remember to save often and don’t lose your concentration when playing around with Isabelle. That girl bites.


----------



## John Wick

Just finished laying down patterns for the umpteenth time this month. 

Katt moves in 8 days, and I'm moving Fauna in. 

I can't TT! 
Whatever will I do!  

*Is addicted to TT!*


----------



## MapleSilver

Now that I have 9 villagers again, I decided to cover my entire town with designs. The bright red grid of patterns look hideously ugly but it will be worth it when I have everyone's houses exactly where I want them. That took a few hours so I didn't really do much else.


----------



## Khaelis

Hooo, boy. Lots of stuff today! 

- So. Many. Purple. Tulips. :drools: 
- Museum second floor was paid off last night. I bought the Silver Bug Net! 
- I also purchased enough flower seeds, so Lief gave me a Silver Watering Can! 
- Stopped Vivian from moving! Phew.
- Planned out some more landscaping this morning. Slowly getting a vague idea what I want to do with my town.


----------



## Bellxis

i hadnt played in over 3 months, so today back i went to acnl and tbt once again! surprisingly, none of my villagers had moved out, which is a relief--but all of my landscaping is a little bit messy, so im gonna spend this afternoon cleaning the place up ;o


----------



## ElderPlops

Baabara asked to move out. Over my dead body!
Accidentally forgot to visit Timbra at our scheduled time, oops!
Doing the diving trick a bit, no luck with PWPs.
Building the statue fountain right now. 
Still hoping that my Snootys will ask for the modern bridge. Girls, why so stingy?
Bought a dress from Gracie for my wife; she gave me a mannequin! My first one!


----------



## Lemonsky

I've been missing having a cranky villager in my town since Roscoe moved so I'm really glad that Kabuki is going to move in soon.


----------



## Lullaby

Finally got another heart pattern stump. It's even worse odds because I have never even seen a silver axe. I was okay with a butterfly pattern but I accidentally closed the game thinking it was another X like a dummy. At least I got what I wanted.. by resetting a LOT.

Planted some more hydrangeas and flowers. I might do some 'landscaping' that's just a line of all the bushes in the game some day.

Carmen visited my campsite today! She's a cutie.

Francine has started a new nickname: sweetie. I didn't like what she came up with.. I was hoping for princess (because a snooty has suggested that for me before) but oh well.


----------



## mountaintear

Got Diana's picture today :3 Our friendship has been going strong since day one.


----------



## John Wick

Nothing much at all. 
Still waiting for Katt to move.


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't really do much today, but Leonardo decided he's moving on the 24th of this month... which will put me down to 8 villagers. Definitely going to have to try and find one of my dreamies, and fast.


----------



## Lippysue

I got the cafe today. I am really looking forward to working there as this is my favourite thing to do. I especially love to get villagers from other towns in to buy coffee.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I made the mistake of going into my campsite and seeing Julian's pretty face. I have no room for him.

Now I'm going to the island to grab a bunch of white roses to line my new paths.


----------



## John Wick

4 days until Katt moves, and I can't TT, so I've been fishing and catching beetles on the island, then setting the clock back (same day) to 6.01 AM and going to the island again. 

There is literally nothing else to do. 
My town is covered in hideous yellow squares, for when I move Fauna in.


----------



## Nenya

I started my third town today, named Hirilond, elvish meaning "find haven." I map reset until I found my (almost) perfect town (it didn't take as long as I started to worry it would). It has a diagonal waterfall and I plotted my house as close to the edge as Nookie would let me. It also has oranges, yay, I love them though I know many people don't. It has an east beach, really long. Those are three of the four specifics I looked for. The fourth, Re-Tail, is very far from the dock, but I can live with that easily. Two extra perks: round grass and a brown train station roof, both of which I like. A good day's work...


----------



## Khaelis

Lot of stuff today in Ecruteak! 

- Not sure if I mentioned it, but Leonardo is moving on the 24th of this month, which I'm pretty happy about. He plopped his house RIGHT in front of Re-Tail and his house is soooo in the way. So I'm glad he's moving out. It'll also free up a spot for another Dreamie! 
- If all goes to plan tonight, I'll be adopting Wolfgang! That will make him my fourth Dreamie for Ecruteak. 
- It rained, but I didn't get lucky with the Ceolacanth, unfortunately. But at least I don't have to water my hybrids, hahaha. 
- Obtained my third silver tool: the silver shovel! Hopefully this makes getting gold nuggets easier... 
- My collection of black lilies and purple tulips is ever growing as usual. Soon the surroundings of my home (and to an extent Skye and Vivian's house) will look fabulous.


----------



## chesty

mountaintear said:


> Got Diana's picture today :3 Our friendship has been going strong since day one.
> 
> View attachment 215164
> View attachment 215165



Are you from spain? I find it strange that you have the game in a language that its not english Lol


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I remade my town a while back, so I'm working on getting all the flowers and hunting down different pieces of furniture.


----------



## ElderPlops

Overgrown areas of flowers, ugh. Working on moving them all to the beach for now. 
Did the diving trick. On my 3rd try, Timbra asked for the tower!!! <3
Gotta fund her statue fountain, then I'll build the tower. Already got the perfect spot in town for it. 
Moved Wolfgang out for Khaelis; O'Hare is moving in. It'll be nice to have another Smug.
Willow pinged to move again. Fine. Go!


----------



## Lullaby

Rainy day in Pastel. I saw it raining more than it was cloudy! I noticed Chrissy, Francine, and ?toile all use the ribbon umbrella lol

Diana asked me to change her catchphrase (for the first time) and I told her "darling". It kind of messes with Francine's greeting of "Hello, darling" but whatever. They'll ask me to change something soon enough!

I got the aluminum briefcase today. I'm getting to 10mil slowly but surely!


----------



## Nenya

Lullaby said:


> I got the aluminum briefcase today. I'm getting to 10mil slowly but surely!



Guess what you get when you get to 50 mil? I thought it would be something super-cool. The mailman's hat. My mayor wears it to bed. (Where else would you wear it?)


----------



## Imbri

I finally, finally (did I mention FINALLY?) got the rococo chair from the NBs. That completes the series for me. Ordered a second, and I'll have that remade by Cyrus this afternoon.

Still trying to breed a blue rose down on the beach and I'm going to try for purple pansies, as well.

Made plans for Midge to come over this evening.

I got another special stump on my island. Two more to go, then it will be fully landscaped.


----------



## Khaelis

Good day today!! Not much, but I'm glad I decided to play today. 

- Skye suggested the *Police Station*! Instantly put that by the Train Station. Just need to get to the island tonight to pay it off.
- Got a few more purple tulips, slowly getting towards my goal of 50 of them. 17/50 so far! 
- Wolfgang was successfully plotted in his chosen spot! Not that it's difficult now, considering my town is littered with patterns. 
- Accidentally 'watered' a honeybee. Strangely found it amusing. Spent 5 minutes watering it. Worth.


----------



## Darby

I played with myself today for the first time... And it was fun. Until Phin showed up to give me a badge... I’d given my other mayor a million bells so she could expand her room, open the dream suite, build the light house since running two towns doesn’t give me any time to farm the island and now I feel like a cheater. I specifically didn’t give her silver tools so she could earn them the regular way and never even considered the badges for savings. Oh, well, they got earned by me one way or the other I guess.


----------



## John Wick

It's the fishing tourney AND shamrock day. 
Miserabelle can't be in the plaza because Chip is there, so there she was. Behind a tree in front of town hall. I nearly died of fright. 

She really is pointless. 

I'm avoiding everyone and fishing on the island.


----------



## ElderPlops

Not much. 
Paid off the tower yesterday. So expensive, but it looks great in my town!
Moved O'Hare out; moved in Whitney. She will fit in with all my other Snootys. Please, someone request the modern bridge :<
TT to Sunday. Can't stand the Fishing Tourney lol


----------



## Lullaby

Nenya said:


> Guess what you get when you get to 50 mil? I thought it would be something super-cool. The mailman's hat. My mayor wears it to bed. (Where else would you wear it?)



feels like they ran out of gift ideas. 

Pelly: Oh, someone saved up 50 million bells.. we don't have anything to commemorate that!!
Pete: uhhh HEY here's one of my spare hats!! 


anyway, I didn't get too much done today 'cuz I felt kinda yuck. I did get another Jacob's ladder yay! c:


----------



## Khaelis

Just paid off the Police Station, haha. Almost forgot to go to the island tonight. Caught TWELVE Golden Stag! DANG.


----------



## ElderPlops

2nd update:
- Oof. I finally caught a spider crab, but my pockets were full of tools and seashells. Had to let it go...
- Good news is, Muffy finally requested the modern streetlight. TT-ed 3 days in a row to demolish all 3 streetlights, then I'm going to build the new modern streetlights <3
- Baabara asked for the police station. Geez. It took over a month for someone to finally ask for one.
- Pietro asked for the pyramid. Sorry, bud, it'll never get built... I don't like anything Egyptian.
- Whitney moved in! Maybe she'll ask for the modern bridge!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I pathed. 9-9


----------



## Darby

Swap out the sea shells!!!! Seriously, when I first started I always purposely kept one shell just because I couldn’t keep track...
Sorry for not replying to specific post, I’m new and know nothing. Btw, how do you “like” a post? I tried and it turned to thumbs down so stopped. And am I even editing right?


----------



## ElderPlops

Darby said:


> Swap out the sea shells!!!! Seriously, when I first started I always purposely kept one shell just because I couldn’t keep track...
> Sorry for not replying to specific post, I’m new and know nothing. Btw, how do you “like” a post? I tried and it turned to thumbs down so stopped. And am I even editing right?



When you like a post, the thumbs up becomes a down... so that you can thumbs down the post if you change your mind. Hard to explain. If you're not sure, click on the '1' and you'll see who has liked the post.


----------



## Darby

I liked your post. I think.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Nothing much has been going on in my town for a while now

-Working on my hybrids
-Eugene pinged to move and I'm always indifferent to him. I adore him and love him because I really really LOVE koalas, he's so sweet and funny.  On the other hand though he's also just not my favorite and I really want Pietro. Since I'm always torn about him staying or leaving, I've decided to leave it up to fate.  When he gave me the options of telling him to stay or go, I closed eyes and randomly picked the option.....Eugene is moving. Who knows though hey may change his mind and stay. I feel like I kinda need a new villager to freshen some things up.  I got Tia and Stitches just to see if the dreamies were all that great....meh they're not. So I guess I'll be scanning in lots of new friends.
-Watered my beloved flowers
-Scanned in Digby because I realized I've never been to his RV and I needed the coupons
-Did daily intiatives
-Started gathering a list together and organizing things to get ready for a big spring clean give away.
-TT'd some. It's June now and beautiful!


----------



## ElderPlops

Yesterday was just such an amazing day!
I usually have to do the diving trick to get anyone to ping me about PWPs.
But last night, out of the blue, Pietro runs up to me and asked for the Chair Sculpture!
Omg, so cute. I'm going to demolish a few PWPs and build it.

This morning:
- Hamphrey asked to move out. Is this the 2nd time? Ugh. I said no. Again. Gifting him a mountain bike & a grape tank.
- Whitney is a boy? Willow referred to Whitney as 'he.' Pretty sure Whitney is a girl... 
- Timbra wrote me a really cryptic letter, and now I can't find her in my town! She's not home, she's not walking about... I've got to look for her and see what's up.
- Police station is built and looking great! 
- Got a ton of items, thanks to Nenya, and I'll be busy writing letters and gifting my villagers!


----------



## Lemonsky

- Got the jellyfish lamp prize from the fishing tourney as well as a silver trophy; now I'll just have to get the bronze one too.
- Funded the classic police station.
- Kabuki moved in today and he'll be ready with unpacking tomorrow.


----------



## Khaelis

Haven't really played much today, but a few things happened: 

- Bought my 'final' silver tool: the silver rod. Not bothering with the silver axe, far too much RNG for that thing. 
- Got first place in the fishing tourney, at least I'm amusing I'll be first place. Will find out later tonight at 6. 
- Added to my purple tulip collection. 
- Wolfgang is officially moved in. He'll be unpacked tomorrow! 
- The classic police station has been built beside the train station. 

Will likely be doing the diving trick later tonight after I go around and find my fossils for today, then I'll likely head to the island for a trip to make some Bells for Turnips tomorrow.


----------



## jae.

- Invited Fang to move in
- Got the last Balloon item I needed to start getting the random drops instead ^^ Still no Gold Slingshot, though
- Won a Flounder Table from the Fishing Tourney, now hopefully to get 2nd or 3rd place (Sprinkle caught a lunker, hopefully no one else did too)
- Did several initiatives now that I learned I can swap those coupons for Bells
- Paid off my latest house upgrade


----------



## John Wick

I made three trips to the island very early, and made over a million bells. 

Completed all the objectives, talked to everyone, even got fruit for a couple of villagers. 

Now going to tan on the island.


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Eugene changed his mind and his staying.........
-Tia and Stitches will soon me moving out, though I may scan Stitches back in.
-Visited quite a few RV's today thanks to you lovely forum friends 
-Watered my flowers
-Scanned and did dailies for the coupons
-Finishing my bathroom
-Still spring cleaning


----------



## Khaelis

Double Post, sorry. Internet connection derped for a moment there.


----------



## Khaelis

tiffanistarr said:


> -Eugene changed his mind and his staying.........
> -Tia and Stitches will soon me moving out, though I may scan Stitches back in.
> -Visited quite a few RV's today thanks to you lovely forum friends
> -Watered my flowers
> -Scanned and did dailies for the coupons
> -Finishing my bathroom
> -Still spring cleaning



If you have a villager who you want to move out, and they ping you saying they are leave, do NOT talk to them and definitely do not answer their pings. 9 times out of 10, they'll randomly decide to stay.


----------



## Lullaby

I decided to bury my fossils on the beach until I grow back more grass. It'll discourage me from walking on problem areas at least lol

Marshal wanted to move (actually he was thinking about it yesterday, but he didn't ping me) and of course I can't let him do that 

Diana really wanted to hang out with me: she invited me to her house.. and mine! She's also starting to ping me which is telling me we are getting closer.

I completed my fish encyclopedia today. Why not yesterday? I thought I was missing the nibble fish, and so I didn't catch anything. However, my last fish was a tadpole, and I caught it for fun... yeah, I feel silly about that, but another fishing tourney is next month so I'm not too bummed out.

Filbert really wanted his petition signed, so he glitched the game and forced me a petition sheet in my pocket. I got a friend to help me out with it, and I saw someone familiar...




it's Penelope, one of my starting villagers! Apparently my friend picked her up from my void so I got to see her again! She even called me by my old nickname at the time and her house was exactly as I remember it before she moved out. It's so nice to see an old friend.


----------



## John Wick

Katt is leaving tomorrow. 
I was meant to get Fauna's card in the mail days ago, only to discover that after EIGHTEEN DAYS in the UK, it STILL hasn't left! 

So.. my town is ruined. 
I have to amiibo Katt back in, and do it all again. 

So close to deleting my town.


----------



## TamaMushroom

I prevented Coco from moving and I updated my dream address, played a total of 3 minutes at most :3


----------



## Cave Johnson

Today I had many interesting conversations between villagers.
Dobie made a present for Fang, and he liked the shirt. 
Amelia visited my home surprisingly and Caroline also wanted to see it.
Yeah then I also was on the island to get new flowers.

Oh and Tama really helped me out, thanks again, pal


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Cleaned out and gave away lots of things! Feels good to have empty spaces in the inventory! 
-Talked to everyone, Bones said Fauna was thinking about moving, but she never pinged or told me anything about it. Is that a thing that happens? Could she be wanting to move and the ping never happened or is Bones just being himself? lol
-It's rainy all the time in Hogwarts so I've been TT'ing more trying to enjoy the sun!
-Saw a firefly but couldn't figure out where my damn net went
-The town is looking hideous, I need to clean it up
-Worked on my hybrids
-Got my coupons and did the dailies!


----------



## MapleSilver

Had an empty space in my town and saw someone offering Midge. I gladly accepted.



Hopefully she moves into the space I've designated for her. Laying down all those designs was tedious but it hopefully paid off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tiffanistarr said:


> -Talked to everyone, Bones said Fauna was thinking about moving, but she never pinged or told me anything about it. Is that a thing that happens? Could she be wanting to move and the ping never happened or is Bones just being himself? lol



Sometimes villagers won't ping you even if they're thinking about moving. Just go into the ocean for 5 minutes and try to get her to ping you. She's definitely moving. Other villagers won't lie about that.


----------



## Lullaby

I had Midge as one of my starter villagers! Everything about her is absolutely lovely, and I'm sure you'll think the same too.


----------



## tiffanistarr

MapleSilver said:


> Sometimes villagers won't ping you even if they're thinking about moving. Just go into the ocean for 5 minutes and try to get her to ping you. She's definitely moving. Other villagers won't lie about that.



She finally pinged me! I told her she had to stay though lol my poor villagers i don't ever let them live their lives


----------



## Nenya

Today in 3-day old Hirilond I got the development permit, and I sure do need to build two bridges asap. I invited Apollo to move in. I went fishing and "bugging" on the island and donated most of it to the museum. Banged rocks, dug up fossils, replanted a couple of orange trees, talked to villagers and did errands for them; you know, the daily routine.


----------



## Khaelis

Blehhh. I got distracted with far too many things today, so I really didn't do much, if anything at all today... 

I suppose I'll do the diving trick with my cranky villagers that are still up, try to get a Zen PWP or something, lol.


----------



## Darby

I've been building two towns and dealing with real life and today I forgot it was Merengue's birthday... In I walked happy as a lark and see Vivian, my very new resident celebrating with that precious strawberry shortcake rhino and out I ran. Fortunately I happened to have things she likes to choose from and was able to buy wrapping paper and when I went back, she said, do I see a present? So it turned out ok and then when I left and continued watering the multitude of flowers they've dropped all over the place, I shot a balloon with the autograph set down so I guess the game decided to not hold it against me. Oh, and Pudge stopped me as I was running across my plaza to get to Main Street for the paper to ask if he could move and didn't change his mind when I said yes this time. And I finally got the fire pit PWP request. And I haven't even started in on my second town yet so hoping I didn't use up all my luck... This game is so massive and it's taking everything I've got to keep it together.


----------



## Khaelis

Another day I didn't really get to do much, but Blathers did finally suggest the Cafe, which was swiftly built. Just need to go to island tonight to pay it off before tomorrow rolls around.


----------



## ElderPlops

Yikes. Barely played.
I TT'd a bit too much, so I had to attend and gift Merengue's birthday twice, lol. At least I got to give her a better present the 2nd time, which made her really happy.
Baabara asked for the hot spring pwp! Omg, so happy! Had that built immediately. 
Doing a little landscaping. Now that I have a lot of PWPs, I need more space in my town.
Going to do the diving trick a bit more later to see what else I can get lol. I still need the darn modern bridge!


----------



## Lullaby

Flurry, Chrissy, and Vladimir have hopped on the "sweetie" train today. Marshal did that yesterday but I didn't think just him was notable lol

?toile had an anatomical model in her mermaid closet.. well okay then.

Watering all my problem areas is tiring, even with the golden can! I was hoping for rain today but it didn't stay cloudy for very long.

Flurry really wanted to hang out with me today. She invited me over to her house twice! She started calling me by the above nickname today which is cute. Diana is the only one who hasn't called me by a nickname yet.

Diana was the same way, wanting me to visit her home and my own. I sent her a cupid bench to replace her chaise lounge and I think it looks nice.

Actually, quite a few villagers wanted to spend time with me today. Ruby, Diana, Francine, Flurry, ?toile... It makes me pretty happy when I think about it.

Not really town related but I got my hands on the promotional HHD amiibo collectors book. It's so cute  and I finally have a neat place to put my cards! Also I bought an Isabelle amiibo today hah.


----------



## John Wick

I moved Katt out, and then moved her back in. 

Total waste.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Cycled through a couple villagers and put down some patterns to prevent villagers from moving in places I don't want them to, starting to brainstorm what pwps I want to put down


----------



## tiffanistarr

-Did the dailies for the coupons and all that jazz
-Freya pinged to move and I agree'd so we'll see what happens
-My tree grew bigger!
-My town is an ugly horrid mess rn
-It was my alt's birthday and Coach, Lobo, and Eugene threw her a great party
-Watered my flowers
-Donated some summer bugs!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Figured out the placement of my paths, finally got to build the Cafe and managed to get some furniture that I wanted. I also got a villager to move out to free up space for a chance at getting a dreamie. I have just come back from a fishing trip where I made 250,000 bells (most ever!) and completed my first full dinosaur. Exciting times in my town!


----------



## Khaelis

After an entire day of my villagers refusing to give me a PWP today, I eventually just gave up and planned out some landscaping.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Got rid of some random flowers around town, dug up things, and helped two villagers with their time capsules.


----------



## ElderPlops

Khaelis said:


> After an entire day of my villagers refusing to give me a PWP today, I eventually just gave up and planned out some landscaping.



Ugh, don't you hate when this happens? Just, ugh. Quit being stingy. I mean, don't you want a beautiful town too? Lol. I haven't tried the diving trick today, but hopefully someone asks for the modern bridge!!!


----------



## calamitybot

I got 10m bells by trading some tbt bells, so i feel like an absolute god. ive been tt'ing to expand my house and get a ton of pwps that ive been eyeing


----------



## ElderPlops

TT'd a bit, was demolishing some PWPs and replacing them with new ones.
As a result, Timbra visited twice. First time, a glitch prevented her from seeing all of my rooms. Ugh.
Second time, she followed me into every room BUT the kitchen. Weird. She just didn't want to go in there!
Played around with possibly laying down paths yesterday. Setting up a pathway with some bushes and trees. Eh. 
I noticed that I've sent so much weird crap to Hamphrey that his interior looks so terrible! Lol. I've made a mental note to send him a bed and couch...


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got the Weed Menace badge, surprisingly enough. I thought I wouldn't get it for another year or so. But I now have all of the gold badges except for the StreetPass one (which I'll probably never get).


----------



## John Wick

I've been trying for SIX MONTHS to make Teddy get rid of his workout thingo machine, as it's a forest town. 

I CAN'T!

I got myself invited to his house again today.

He will not sell it, or replace it! 

Teddy can, however, be replaced. :-/


----------



## Zane

(was yesterday actually but ssshh) I finished making all the pieces to my path! It still needs some tweaking but it's finally fit to be placed on the ground, at least. I badly wanted an original path for my town so I was happy to find it wasn't as hard to make one as I thought. *__* For some reason it was just driving me crazy knowing 100000 people had the same path as me so now my soul can rest easy. lol


----------



## Snowfell

I dug up a few flowers and returned a lost makeup bag to Mint. I WOULD plant more yellow hibiscus but the island hasn't stocked them in forever.


----------



## Alienfish

Donated a statue to the museum. Trying to get some september fish but I get lit all the other big fishes that are not salmon, king salmon, or pike grrr


----------



## Khaelis

Finally caught that darned Coelacanth!! ... actually, I caught two back to back! One to sell, one for the museum.


----------



## Becca617

i did a ton of landscaping and prob planted like 30 trees and 40 bushes between the past two days, woo. i also got a pwp paid off! its been a pretty good day


----------



## Lullaby

Ruby sent me the moon in the mail. I'm... not going to question it. Ruby NO that is your home!!!

Marshal gave me the final piece of the alpine set today, hurray! I quickly got it remade to match the rest of my alpine stuff.

Vladimir came over as I was organizing and brought a present.. it was bound to happen someday.


Thanks? why tho

Cloudy again but didn't rain. I hate dead spots. I know they're supposed to be natural, but really? They're an eyesore where I have them.


----------



## Calli-Ink

Not much to be honest, been under the weather today. Adopted Zucker out and went bug hunting to earn a few bells. I might creat a new villager before the nights over so I can farm NPC pictures from my amiibo cards.


----------



## John Wick

Booted Katt out, and moved Deirdre in.


----------



## Darby

Told Pudge he should stay... after wanting him gone for two and a half months... I'm so frazzled by doing two towns that I can't handle any more change... it's all I can do to just get by for right now. He's okay and pretty sweet for the time being.


----------



## Khaelis

Caved in earlier and bought 1.6 million Bells with TBT earlier so I could pay off my Cafe and house loan.. been too lazy to go to the island lately, lol. Regardless, time to enjoy all the coffee tomorrow.


----------



## ElderPlops

Darby said:


> Told Pudge he should stay... after wanting him gone for two and a half months... I'm so frazzled by doing two towns that I can't handle any more change... it's all I can do to just get by for right now. He's okay and pretty sweet for the time being.



He is sweet. I had him in my town for awhile, but I don't know, doesn't make much of an impression? He lived right next to me, and I saw him every day, but he didn't say or do anything interesting. Eventually, I moved him out for Hamphrey. I think I just like Crankys more? But he is pretty cute.

Did nothing for like 3 straight days. Think I'm hitting that wall. 
Hamphrey asked me to visit for the 2nd day in a row though. So I went. Talked to him about 10x, then left. I told him his interior needs more work and he thanked me for my honesty.
T&T Emporium has been disappointing. Selling a bunch of crap. Ugh. I want more interesting items!
Found out I only need 4 more fossils - of course I can't find any of them lol


----------



## John Wick

YES!!!!!! 

Wolfgang finally asked for something to replace his pet piranha! 

I gave him a customized stewpot. 

Curry!  

That dang fish is *GONE!*


----------



## Nenya

I "plop" reset Phoebe twice because she tried to insist on moving into the previous villagers' spot which was preventing me from building a bridge across the river. She found a nice spot on the third try. Ordered and paid for the new bridge. 

Deleted the new character I used for the above. 

Put down more paths where I realized I did not want a villager to move in. Invited Queenie to plop tomorrow. (Six more to go; I am replacing every original villager, lol, and the two that moved in uninvited.) I love it!

Ordered secret storeroom.

Bought out Nooks and Able Sisters (only one item from LaBelle). Talked to Sable, of course. Want the mannequins asap...

Second character paid his initial 10,000 bells and will have his tiny house tomorrow. Also bought something from LaBelle...mannequin seems a long way off. Said hi to Sable...silence...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Today in my new town of Fraser: 
Did the daily stuff
DR Shrunk came to visit, got his signatures done and signed. 
Then moved on to the landscaping! 
Planted paths and where i wanted them, cut down the trees and planted some new ones, watered all my flowers and moved most hybrids on to the beach.

Might not look much but today was a good day! Still need to re do a few path layouts but will do that later this evening.

Fraser is getting there!


----------



## mountaintear

Caught my first firefly after resetting 8 months ago 
Also, I'm almost completely finished landscaping and have obtained all of my dream villagers~!
NO MORE PLOT RESETTING THANK YOU JESUS !!!!


----------



## John Wick

I'm TT'g to get some dead perfect fruit trees. 
I've read that perfect fruit trees only produce three lots of crops. 

Mine have given up to six.  

That's why I have to TT to do it. 
Tanning on the island in between days. 

Talked Vic out of moving. ^_^


----------



## Nenya

Jon_Snow said:


> YES!!!!!!
> 
> Wolfgang finally asked for something to replace his pet piranha!
> 
> I gave him a customized stewpot.
> 
> Curry!
> 
> That dang fish is *GONE!*



Um...where did he get his pet piranha?


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> Um...where did he get his pet piranha?



It's just one of Wolfgang's items he moves in with. 

I had Walt move in with a Salmon! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've read Patty has an Ocean Sunfish!


----------



## Darby

And Drago has a goldfish.
Or HAD... I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## ElderPlops

Traded Amiibo cards with some people here in the forum and forgot that Octavian is one of the cards!!! Ahhhhh!!! He's moving in today. Sorry, Hamphrey... you've been swell, but I love Octavian <3


----------



## Lenndrix

I finally got my hands on enough trees to finish the landscaping that's been taking me forever... I'm so excited to see how it all looks in a couple days XD


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

Paid off my second plank bridge, I let Gigi move out, got my wetsuit, finished lining Shep's house with red and yellow lillies. planted 3 new Perfect Apple Trees, did my dailies(gather fossils, talk to villagers etc) and laughed at Grizzly saying the night is young but he isn't at 2 am.


----------



## Moon Witch

finally completed my fossil exhibit  was missing a ptera skull and i finally got one after three months! (i know i could have traded but i like to accomplish these things on my own^^)


----------



## Khaelis

The usual today, although I did take the extra time to complete all my Initiatives for today and the ones that need to be done by Monday. Also paid off my second floor completely and have started my Basement finally. Leonardo will be in boxes tomorrow, as well as Skye's birthday, so tomorrow will be pretty great.


----------



## John Wick

Almost deleted it. 

Cut nearly everything down to make one thing grow.


----------



## Lullaby

Ruby sent me her picture in the mail today!! I'm so happy c:

Even if you can get all the villager pictures from April Fools day I prefer getting it naturally. All that's left is ?toile, Flurry, and Diana as they were moved in a month or so ago.

Marshal wanted to move. No. You are a marshmallow that isn't allowed to leave. Fuchsia already asked yesterday, GIVE ME SOME BREATHING ROOM

I got Isabelle's amiibo and I'm clearing out her exclusives. Maybe I'll dress for work just like her sometime! She's absolutely adorable outside the town hall.. gimme dat pink shirt u qt.

Vladimir has been asking to get new furniture for 3 days straight, I'm a little concerned.. I was hoping he would keep swapping things on his table, but he put stack-able items on the floor.. so I gave him my extra cardboard sofa. I guess he doesn't like his mad scientist things as much as I thought.

Filbert doesn't understand the concept of a butterfly effect so he wanted me to get one... so he could stare at it. Pfft.

Saharah gave me bath tile today, maybe I'll make a bathroom somewhere in my alt's house.


----------



## Becca617

now in the process of redesigning my whole house basically.. decided it looked v boring and not very like me, so i started out with the bedroom and i got some things added in there but i also have about 30 pieces of furniture ordered from timmy and tommy now. ooooops.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I managed to move quite a few villagers out and ransoms moved in, I really like the new ones so I feel really lucky to have such cool villagers! I have 2 more left to move out and others to move in and my villagers will all be set up in town the way I want them to be!


----------



## Cutesy

Raged a bit today! Fauna finally requested the fairy tale streetlight pwp which I’ve wanted for a while, and not even two minutes later my game somehow crashed without saving. I didn’t even know something like that could happen!


----------



## John Wick

Went to the island at 6.00 AM and got 40 fish and beetles, each worth 10k and over! 

Got ore from the money rock with both my characters. 

Got my 5 meow coupons from Wisp, and completed the objectives for more. 

Redid my orchard. 

Filled a few villager requests. 

Demolished the torch, so I can move it one space. 

Did a few island tours, and am about to TT to rebuild my torch PWP, after tanning on the island! 

Oh, talked Epona out of moving! 

Edit. Shep just gave me his pic after I gave him a Felyne Guardian! ^_^


----------



## Sashade

I remembered that I forgot to work for Brewster yesterday... T_T He let's you try again, right?


----------



## John Wick

Sashade said:


> I remembered that I forgot to work for Brewster yesterday... T_T He let's you try again, right?



Yep. At 11.00 AM and after. 
Except holidays!


----------



## Khaelis

Uhhhhh.. accidentally slept in today, so I missed turnips yet again. But I did manage to give Skye her birthday gift, and Leonardo is finally moving out and I'm planning on getting Rosie tomorrow as well. Honestly didn't do much today. :/


----------



## geetry

Moved Chow in, did some cleaning up around my house, and finally got Fang and Bam to change out of their dreadful clothing back into their original shirts. I'm close to April Fools in my game, so I may just TT there to get some pictures and rotate some villagers out. (I'm rotating villagers in and out for pictures before I move in all my dreamies, it's nice to have a piece of them when they move out yano)


----------



## ElderPlops

Today, Willow ran up to me and asked for the modern bench!!
Sigh, to think I almost moved her out lol. 
Going to be busy demolishing some yellow benches and putting in these beautiful modern benches!!
Octavian moved in. Will send him a welcome letter.
Caught Shrunk with 3 minutes before 8pm. Phew. I'm so bad at getting these emotions from him.


----------



## Lippysue

Flip finally moved out. I didn't dislike him but his house was in a bad place. I got my first blue pansy, my favourite hybrid. Built a drinking fountain, I think just one more PWP is needed for perfect town.


----------



## Cave Johnson

Today was Billy's birthday and I gifted him an Ivy Wall, and he loved it. 
By the way, Stinky was his party villager so I guess he is his best friend. So probably Billy's friends are Stinky and Fang.

Furthermore today I got many balloons and I also saw many conversations happening. Seemingly I had luck today.
Fang, Spork and Graham also planted quite many flowers. That's how I like my villagers. (Still trying to get Spork out, he and Graham had two really creepy conversations today)
Oh and Jacques sold me a forgery of the Amazing painting... guess he doesn't want to live in Rapture anymore.
Funny enough, Spork and Jacques just had a conversation which made both of them angry. Maybe finally I'll get both of them out of my town.^^


----------



## John Wick

I'm moving out W.Link, and moving Fauna in. 

Got up really early and went to the island. 
Put on the so-called 'lucky hat' and caught nothing. 

After 40 minutes of that, I finally see a fin. 
Twas an ocean sunfish. 

I turned the game off without saving. 

I moved the time to 11.00 AM, and am tanning on the island.


----------



## ElderPlops

Paid off the modern bench.
Wrote letters + attached gifts for Stella, Pietro, and Muffy.
Sent Muffy a bed; felt bad that I bought her bed lol and she doesn't have anything to sleep on.
It's Baabara's birthday on 3/28; ordering her some Rococo items.
Octavian is all moved in and his interior is so cute!
Didn't think I'd get a 10th villager. Had 9, visited my wife, and now her previous villager, Renee, is moving in.


----------



## Becca617

Starting to wrap up designing my bedroom. yay! I got rid of all of the furniture in my living room and started redesigning that. Started my second town and got a nice map, made some money, and got some tools.


----------



## Moon Witch

finally caught this pile of nope


----------



## John Wick

Fauna is unpacked and walking around.. so no more hideous patterns anymore. 

My grass and dirt paths will never be covered again!

Finally got invited to Deirdre's house! ^_^


----------



## ElderPlops

Tired of flowers dying, so I'm turning the Beautiful Town ordinance back on.
Baabara's birthday is on 3/28 and I have a rococo clock and bed ready for her.
Finally working on my bedroom. It's looking 30% right... not sure what it is missing :/


----------



## Lullaby

Jeremiah was camping today, so I spent a few hours at the island and getting the rest of the bells I needed to hit 10 million.
The elite scavenger tour was available too, basically I spent more time on the island than my actual town today haha.

Most likely, I'm going to expand my alt's house after I get my poster/badge tomorrow


----------



## mimituesday

i'm getting more roses for ruth! tuesday has a large patch of blue pansies and i want ruth to have lots of black, blue, purple, and pink roses.


----------



## tiffanistarr

-The tree grew bigger!!
-Katie was in town so I dropped her off in another town!
-Watered the flowers
-Scanned a card to get the coupons
-Just trying to redecorate my home and change some things
-I'm also trying to stay up late enough to go the island to get the scarab beetle because apparently I never got it -_-


----------



## MapleSilver

Hans moved in today. I figured having a yeti would really fit for an arctic themed town.


----------



## Lemonsky

Made some extra bells by catching sharks and bugs on the island and even managed to catch a golden stag after accidentally scaring away two.


----------



## Khaelis

- T.I.Y opened up today. I can finally start buying my bush starts!! I'm getting pretty close to the Golden axe, too.
- My fifth dreamie, Rosie, has moved in today! 
- Poppy has decided she is moving on the 6th of April. Hoping to find either Peck or Chief to replace her!
- Redd was in town today, and had a piece of art I haven't donated yet. 
- Rearranged some things around town to better optimize the town for landscaping, mainly the paths.


----------



## Valzed

After other wonderful members helped me determine there is no special Sun stump, I got the Clover stump - which was the last of the special stumps I needed! Now my town has all 12 special stump designs!


----------



## John Wick

None of my black roses spawned because it rained. :-/ 

I'm making more dead perfect fruit trees, so I'll be TT'g all day.


----------



## Drakyem

So... Tammy moved today to Elfheim, Leif opened his Garden Shop and I exploded a baloon with the net -w-


----------



## Sashade

Gracie visited today and I passed my first fashion evaluation. I also ran through my orange pansies and broke'em...I then proceeded to go the island, do some tours(I dislike the tours where you dive the most) and stole some flowers to replace my hybrid. T_T


----------



## Vulpixy

I spent a large amount of my time so far planning out the pathways and housing plots for my brand new town. Hopefully I'll be able to clear out the trees that are currently on my pathways before bed.

I forgot just how much work is involved with a fresh start


----------



## Lippysue

A busy day today in Castille. We passes Gracie's forth fashion check so The Emporium will be opening soon. Also I paid off my last debt to Nook and my house is fully upgraded. 

I am now going to have a big clear out of my clothes closet and get rid of all the weird and wonderful outfits I collected to pass the fashion tests and only keep or buy things I really like.


----------



## John Wick

Made an early trip to the island, and caught 40 fish and bugs, each worth 10k and over! 

Saharah was in town, and gave me a crappy wall and floor - as usual.  

Got ore from the money rock with both characters! 

Scanned in Rover and got 5 meow coupons and completed a couple of objectives. 

Fed the birds with Harv! 

Went to the shops, and am waiting until 10.00 AM to tan on the island. ^_^


----------



## bananora

I finally caught a coelacanth. Granted I hadn't ever actually seriously tried to catch one, but it was 10pm and it was raining heavily so I thought I'd give it a try and was incredibly lucky to have one spawn within 10 minutes!


----------



## Halloqueen

I spent some time on the island with my best friend, doing tours and catching beetles and sharks. Later, I spent some time hanging out with today's camper, an old villager of mine from back in the GameCube game, Blaire the squirrel. I played a few games with her, then visited one of my other towns to collect signatures for Hans' latest petition: Hugs, Not Thugs.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

I finally finished laying down path and planting trees and bushes for the top half of my town and am now working on the bottom half.


----------



## chamsae

planted like 50 flowers that i had hoarded in my inventory over the past few weeks + watered everything! im gonna go catch bugs and do some island tours hmm


----------



## NobbyXI

Vulpixy said:


> I spent a large amount of my time so far planning out the pathways and housing plots for my brand new town. Hopefully I'll be able to clear out the trees that are currently on my pathways before bed.
> 
> I forgot just how much work is involved with a fresh start



Such a good feeling! I just came back after 3 years and started my town over. SO MUCH WORK. I spent like a whole day looking at various JP blogs for QR codes, started narrowing down my favorite choices after I got an idea of what I wanted. It's been a week since then, and I'm still pathing. First part was landscaping: , cutting down all trees, laying tiles all over the entire map minus the areas where I want my villagers to live (and omg, they're actually moving into my empty plots, it's so amazing). 

Now I'm working on laying out my actual road path and that's been my project for the week and today  My issue is that, as much as I love my path due to its complexity (9 parts), I'll finish setting a path only to later realize, hmmm, it would look just perfect if I moved the ENTIRE thing down one block, effectively making me have to re-do a road running through half my map XD

My main goals for the future are more pathing (yay), getting the last 4 of my original villagers to move out and have new ones move into my new neighborhood


----------



## Sugarsprig

Daisy suggested the police station today! ...now I have to think about the perfect place to put it ;u; Any suggestions?


----------



## Vulpixy

Things are moving right along in CocoaMew. I'm finally able to set ordinances and work on PWPS so ofc my first actions were to set up the Beautiful Town ordnance and get my 2nd bridge started. In addition I've paid off another upgrade to my tiny abode, and I have Leif building his shop. 

I finished off the day by spending a few hours on the island with my S.O making bells and taking a few tours. Hopefully I can look forward to waking up to a lovely new bridge, a nicer home, and a place to start buying some planting supplies


----------



## Loriii

Changed and updated my paths.
Stopped a villager from moving.


----------



## ElderPlops

Haven't really played the past couple of days.
Need to do diving trick so I can build more PWPs.
Octavian has asked to move out already - how dare he - but he's staying put. 
He moved in at a time when I was mostly inactive, so it's not his fault. 
It's 4/1 in my game so I'm trying to gather up all the eggs. The water egg is proving to be tricky...


----------



## SugoiPurin

Gotten 100% approval rating for my development permit and layed down a 3x3 plot for Diana for when I plot reset her house!


----------



## John Wick

Did the Blanca thing and gave the pictures to my alt character. 

Got the egg set with my alt.


----------



## orangeboy35

Got the egg set, and did April fools. I go Benjamin wrong because I thought one said August 2nd, but it was the other one, so no picture of him and no picture from Blanca(I think... is that true?)! I'm really salty now...


----------



## MayorBlueRose

I am egg-hausted from doing both Bunny day and April fools!
Managed to get all my villagers pictures, only missing a few egg set items. 

Blathers was also thinking so was able to get the cafe but wasn't able to plot it as events are on.(which still sucks) 
That will have to wait till tomorrow! My shop is also expanding and so is the hair salon, 

Will need to go bug catching and fishing later for the new things for this month, but right now taking a well earned egg hunting break. XD


----------



## Lippysue

Got all the egg set today and a few extra to sell. But messed up on Blanca with Vesta so no picture from her&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I found all the different types of eggs in my town, and got the egg basket.

I didn't do much today.


----------



## Loriii

I wasn't planning to do the April fools event but I needed 3 more villager pictures and I got them easily.


----------



## John Wick

Got the mail, and went to the island. 

I just didn't feel like playing after Easter. 

It was a day with no requests, yet first thing out of Wolfgang's mouth this morning "How about you head on out and fetch me a cherry!". 

It made me feel sick.


----------



## Lullaby

Mostly some landscaping things done today. I switched out my orange and purple rose on the flower bed to a white and red to breed more pink roses. Found a place to put some bushes, looks nicer now. Planted a money tree, because I feel like I need a decorative bell tree in my town!

Diana finally wanted to call me by a nickname. Now everyone does!

Expanded my basement: my mayor's home is fully upgraded. Now for my alt, who just added a right wing and will get a left win tomorrow. I'm not having a back room in her house though because of aesthetic reasons on the ground floor.


----------



## John Wick

Went to the island and 6.00 AM, and spend and hour and a half catching anything 10k and over. 

Talked Epona out of moving, then went to the island to tan.


----------



## Halloqueen

I finally earned the 1 Year  Anniversary gift, the Sapling Clock, in my main town. I've been playing New Leaf for numerous years but my play style utilizes time travel, I divide my New Leaf time between 4 different towns, and I've taken numerous months-long breaks from the game, so that's why it took so long. I also scored over 100 in the Candy mode of Puzzle League and earned the Flower Fairy Wand. Both accomplishments seem appropriate as it just transitioned into Spring in this town a few days ago.


----------



## Alienfish

Caught a mitten crab which was the last fish I needed for encyclopedia, and complete my "aquarium" section of museum. And got the gold fish encyclopedia badge from Phineas.


----------



## tokkio

did a lot of landscapinngngn and some trading to get rv items hehe almost done with my town finally.. maybe around 70% done hehe!


----------



## John Wick

Got my five meow coupons from Wisp and completed most of the objectives for more. 

Got $32k from the money rock, and found a Jacob's Ladder. (About time. It's been a month since I last found one) 

Talked to Norma and Fauna as they were the only one awake, so I got furniture for Norma and fruit for Fauna. (YES. This is the REAL Jon Snow here!) 

It was early so I went to the island and got 40 10k and over, beetles and sharks/fish. 

I'm waiting for the shop to open, then it's off to tan on the island with both characters. (Let us choose our skin tone. This is time consuming and beyond ridiculous!) 

Then going to try to replace villagers furniture to get rid of anything electrical and/or modern.


----------



## Darby

Today I came to the realization that I'm going to have to move my geyser. Right now it just sounds like a toilet flushing off in the distance so I've got a new place in mind but it's going to ruin some lovely grass and I want to be 100% sure first.


----------



## John Wick

I got another Jacob's Ladder today! 
I don't have much cliff space, except for near the zen bell near Freya's house, and a small space near Felyne's house. 

That's why I only get one every couple of months. 

Finally got Deirdre to sell me her modern wood wall clock, as there aren't any clocks in Game of Thrones. 

I can't get Shep to sell me his fridge, or replace it, and I've tried for half a year.  

Got my meow coupons, and going to the island to complete an objective, and do a few tours with my alt character. 

Then going to tan.


----------



## Lullaby

Filbert asked me to fetch Diana and after their little chat he gave me a throne! Honestly, I would have screenshot this but I actually thought he gave me a toilet and wasn't paying attention until I got to Re-Tail. This is my first one ever!

Planted a few more trees, since I moved my water pump to somewhere else and trees look better in its place.

Diana is wearing one of my simple shirt designs, it's nice to see that they'll do that on their own when the day rolls over. Someone changed Filbert into one but I didn't catch it happening. I like seeing villagers interact with each other.


----------



## MapleSilver

Jon_Snow said:


> I can't get Shep to sell me his fridge, or replace it, and I've tried for half a year.



This reminds me of when Nate offered to trade me his space heater for a shirt.

You ripped out your own heating supply...

In the middle of winter...

For a shirt!


----------



## Lemonsky

Cherry has been so friendly with me today, first she invited me to her house and then she wanted to come visit my place. 
I've also replaced the yellow bench with a wood bench and it does look nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Sashade

Gracie visited again today and I passed my 2nd fashion test. She gave me the Official style this time. I looked through Mable's and Kick's. Nothing Official. Luckily I had a dress, shoes, and A CURLY MUSTACHE that were Official. I visited the island on the off chance they had a captian's or a navy hat. Somehow they did. So I removed my socks, just in case they weren't up to snuff, donned my Official stuff and spoke to Gracie. I did NOT look like a drag-queen. XD


----------



## Alienfish

Did a TT back to the third Saturday in May (my game was in September) so I could get the golden fishing rod. Don't wanna TT forward to that time in October since I might lose villagers


----------



## John Wick

I've been replacing villagers furniture all day. 

To see if they actually display what I sent them, I have to TT to 4.55 PM. 

Then I have to make sure they are inside. 

If they are, I quickly post the item, then visit them a couple of minutes after 5.00 PM. 

If they aren't home, I have to quit without saving, and repeat the process. 

87 resets to catch Norma at home. 

And she never displayed the item. 

And people want MORE villagers! 

One is too many.


----------



## geetry

In Uranus:
- Cleaned up the town a little
- Erik suggested a jungle gym project
- Ordered some stuff for my other town

In Twoson:
- The Emporium finally opened! 
- Finally decided what set I wanted to have in the opening room of my house
- Zucker moved in
- Carmen moved out
- Demolished the fountain and the flower clock to switch their places
- Hit 15 days of a perfect town and collected my golden watering can


----------



## tiffanistarr

-talked to all my villagers
-it hasn't stopped raining so i'll be tt'ing tomorrow to get out of the freaking rain season
-did the dailies 

i haven't had much time to play lately but hopefully tomorrow i'll be able to sink some time into it


----------



## ElderPlops

Took a break for approximately a week. 
Played for the first time yesterday, but sort of losing interest altogether.
Talked to most of my villagers - ones that I can find anyway. 
Timbra asked to visit; I had her picture out 
Muffy asked to move out. Heck no!
Bought some furniture, did my dailies.
My new nickname is "Bell-pincher" since I haven't bought anything in forever!


----------



## John Wick

Today, I started really early, sending Teddy furniture to replace the junk he had, and now his house fits in with my theme. 

I also managed to get Freya to replace a cupcake with a tea set. 

I had been trying to get rid of that cupcake for three months! O_O 

I've decided Wolfgang's place can't be saved, and although I've had him in every game I've owned, I may let him go, and move Lobo in. 

Now tanning on the island.


----------



## Lemonsky

I passed all four of Gracie's fashion checks so the expanding of T.I.Y started today. Now I'm just hoping that it'd be completed soon because I can't wait.


----------



## Alienfish

Apparently getting the fairy-tale bridge. Had no idea it was a PWP, even less that I didn't have it.. or vice versa lol.


----------



## Garrett

- celebrated the new tulip topiary PWP
- ordered and paid for a second tulip PWP on the other side of the town hall, Isabelle didn't kick up a fuss for once
- rearranged flowers after Beau moved out yesterday
- made a garden for best boy Lucky who is moving in again, he plotted in a great spot overlooking the beach so I could plant bushes around his house
- chopped down some fruit trees to make better visual lines around town and on the beach
- visited with best girl Goldie


----------



## tokkio

Jon_Snow said:


> I've been replacing villagers furniture all day.
> 
> To see if they actually display what I sent them, I have to TT to 4.55 PM.
> 
> Then I have to make sure they are inside.
> 
> If they are, I quickly post the item, then visit them a couple of minutes after 5.00 PM.
> 
> If they aren't home, I have to quit without saving, and repeat the process.
> 
> 87 resets to catch Norma at home.
> 
> And she never displayed the item.
> 
> And people want MORE villagers!
> 
> One is too many.



woah you're so dedicated and patient to go as far as making the villagers replace their items!! im really amazed!!


----------



## river

Attended the Fortune Teller?s Shop inauguration and finally got to set up Lloid to fund for a Stonehenge, but it?s so expensive it might take a while to complete haha


----------



## CaramelCookie

"Mom" sent a lucky clover in a letter to my character Serpent! I've been playing for a year and it's the first time I've seen this happen


----------



## geetry

In Uranus:
- Skye moved in
- Diana moved out, but I adopted her in my best friends town (I'm taking care of his town until further notice)
- Did some more Desert Island Escape and knocked out some more top scores and intermediate levels

In Twoson:
- Stitches and Marshal moved out
- Erik moved in
- I got Aurora through someone's void, but I got her to change out of Someone from Anytown's designs
- Worked on breeding the blue and pink roses around my flower clock
- Worked on my bedroom a little more
- Finished my cabin room with the ski rack - a tribute to Erik, my main man


----------



## darlingplease

I sold pretty much everything I could collect in my town. Fossils, bamboo shoots, fruit (so. much. fruit.), seashells, everything. I also went through a bunch of my furniture I had in my storage and sold a bunch.


----------



## John Wick

I swapped out most of Fauna's furniture. 

Went to the island and made enough to buy the Zen Castle model for my alts house. 

Got my five meow coupons from Wisp, and completed most of the objectives for more. 

On the island, tanning at the moment. ^_^


----------



## rynlol

finally completed my fish encyclopedia after fishing and time traveling for 6 hours today! I have no life lol


----------



## honeyblossom

Finally got around to customizing some of the furniture I said I was going to months ago.


----------



## Lemonsky

The expanding to T&T Emporium started yesterday and surprisingly enough was already done today.  I'm so glad that I can finally buy fertilizer from Leif's shop!


----------



## stephanievigile

I finally got shampoodle on main street! I finally change my mayors look. Next up I wanna add more flowers  and trees, as well as public work projects. I need to be careful of my placement though because I still want to be able to lay out paths. My house has a second story and I?ve expanded it once. As soon as Ivstart going to the island again I?ll save up and expand it. House expansion seems to be one of the most expensive things in the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rynlol said:


> finally completed my fish encyclopedia after fishing and time traveling for 6 hours today! I have no life lol


Lol, I need to try this. I need to find 8 more Sea creatures to complete that part of my encyclopedia.


----------



## Darby

I passed the third fashion check in Bon Bay and still can't decide where to place the cafe in Mandala.


----------



## Lullaby

Cleaned up unnecessary flowers, there are spots where I'm not ever going to get the grass back SIGH
Updated my DA, woo! It'll be a while before I do that again, the blossoms are so pretty..


----------



## John Wick

Finished Desert Island Escape (again) for my alt character. 

Made quite a few meow coupons from that! 

Went to the island to tan, and am now refurbishing the Desert Island Table and Stool for my alt's house.


----------



## Darby

I practiced prepping Bon Bay for a dream address today... Put the little explorer outfit by the tree with a welcoming basket of perfect peaches and then littered the entire town with everything and anything my little starter Mayor has managed to scrounge together then toured it with my second town's mayor and ooo boy!!! Three of the six Easter eggs I'd placed around the plaza were winning freaking tickets and my wee villager houses are... Well, I'm just going to have to start working on that now aren't I? But it was fun and I found out that if you dive and catch a star fish that the little wording says It's like a dream come true. Wait! This IS a dream, which is really cute.


----------



## John Wick

Got my 5 meow coupons from Wisp, and completed most of the objectives. 

Gave Norma some rare furniture, and she gave me her picture, but she didn't display it so I reset. 

I can't get her to replace those two hideous fridges, so I am thinking of booting her out. 

Talked Felyne out of moving. 

On the island now, tanning.


----------



## Lullaby

Marshal asked for something new in his home, so I went and bought a stereo to try and get him to replace the sloppy stereo
he did, but he said I'll do it later and so I never get the actual furniture leaf. reset like 10 times with the same results..

I know I can get the sloppy set online but I have the social prowess of a rock.

so all I accomplished is disappointment


edit: the hi-fi stereo matches his carpet too UGHHH u heckin marshmallow squirrel


----------



## geetry

In Twoson:
- Doing the daily stuff for right now since I can't time travel around too much. I'm keeping a villager on the move out clock until I'm ready to take Tangy from my best friend (should be whenever I get Fuchsia's amiibo card in the mail!)
- Cleaned up the town after dumping everything from my first town over the ground.

In Onett:
- Decided on a map and 5 villagers
- 100% approval rating
- Reset for and moved in Julian
- Upgraded the first floor of my house in full


----------



## John Wick

It's another boring rainy day, so I did the regular stuff, talked Vic out of moving, tanned on the island, then quit.


----------



## AccfSally

Trying to mail some outfits to Static, Doc and Bonbon. 
I changed the outfit that they're wearing and I don't want them spreading the old one around!

Only problem, they're so stubborn! (Well Static changed, but not the other two)


----------



## stitchmaker

A few days ago I decided to make my spare town into a casual town.   Cleaned up the weeds, harvested all the perfect fruit trees and planted flowers/cedar trees.   Last night Isabelle gave the mayor the town permit.  Plan to add beautiful for awhile to make fish and bug catching easier.   Plan to let the villagers leave when they ask.


----------



## John Wick

It's the Fishing Tourny, so I haven't done much. 

Just completed the objectives and got my meow coupons from Wisp. 

Spending part of the day on the island, away from the Stepford Animals.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

finally got most of the items on my wishlist! i was able to put together my spare room and bedroom, if you'd like to see them below"



Spoiler: my new rooms!


----------



## John Wick

Tis another miserable rainy day in my town, however, my alt finally caught a snail. Ya..ay. 

I went to the island at 6.01 AM, and made over 450k. 

Already tanned for the day, and there's nothing to do. 

Every villager has asked about that birthday wish - TWICE. 

It's my birthday in 7 days, and I'm keeping the wish a secret this time. 

A year of hell they have put me through.


----------



## geetry

In Onett:
- Moved in and reset for Phoebe
- Enacted the beautiful ordinance 
- Moved in Nate
- Built the campsite

In Twoson:
- Moved in Tangy from my friends town
- Denied Fauna from moving


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Jon_Snow said:


> It's my birthday in 7 days



Happy early birthday!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love fishing tourney. No one wants me to do any favors for them!

I didn't participate, but I did go to the ceremony. Mallary won with a 7.55 inch leech. She didn't hesitate to rub it in my face... like, okay Mallary. You did it. But just remember that I get six big rooms in my fancy-shmancy mansion, while your bedroom, living room, and kitchen are literally two inches apart.

Convinced Klaus to leave again... he's going to get out of here by the 16th, yay!

Got a free song from K.K. tonight since it's a Saturday.

Just handed Cyrus some gold nuggets and am currently waiting for him to work his magic.

I cleared out the police station and Re-tail in hopes I'll get something from the sloppy series (all I have so far is the couch...)


----------



## John Wick

BambieTheMayor said:


> Happy early birthday!



Aw, thank you Bambie! ^_^


----------



## Maude

I was fishing all day, but I did get some loans paid off for my second and third villagers' houses.


----------



## Clayf700

Chopped down every unnecessary tree in my village... and got stung 4 times XD

Good thing I have Marshal to give me medicine!


----------



## pinkbunny

Paid off my home loan on my new second town! <3


----------



## Ryumia

The tree in the town plaza made some growth today. I am hoping to get enough progression to be able to sit down on there. Planning to reset my town, but need to make my town tree to level 3 before doing so. I planted some trees and flowers to add some greenery to my town. Just got my bus stop PWP completed. I do like where I placed it. Near the train station. I may do that again in my new town.


----------



## geetry

In Twoson: 
- I started putting down paths around the cafe and Marina's house to start, realizing that one of my topiaries is in a horrid place.
- Denied Marina from moving

In Onett:
- TNT Mart opened
- Kicks and Shampoodle opened
- Finished the payments on my second floor
- Built two more bridges
- Velma suggested the fancy fountain and tower PWPs. Only built the fountain for obv reasons.
- The Nooklings just announced as I was writing this thread that they were upgrading to the con. store
- Club LOL also opened


----------



## John Wick

Got my meow coupons, completed objectives, dug up gyroids, then went to the island to tan. 

All the villagers are talking about is my birthday wish - again. :-/


----------



## MapleSilver

Cherry moved in. Her house looks beautiful next to Alli's
Collected signatures for Midge
Got some of the Japan exclusive items
My villagers had some good dialogue today


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I switched out a piece of furniture in Mallary's house that I didn't like
Marcie was given a nice birdwing butterfly
I did something for Marshal but if I'm being completely honest, I don't remember what I did for him.
I gave Kid-Cat a cherry (non-native atm as I haven't planted them yet) so he was happy.

That's pretty much it. I renovated my office a little but I've mostly been playing Desert Island Escape lol. Oh! And I got 7 MEOW Coupons from that.


----------



## Lenndrix

Absolutely nothing because Ava can't take a hint... Grrr...


----------



## pinkbunny

I added some more sea creatures to my encyclopedia and museum that I was struggling to catch but now I almost have all of them for this month! 
Also breeded some pink tulips! Was way too happy to see more of them pop up.


----------



## Nenya

The best thing I accomplished today was finding a wonderful stone path qr code for Hirilond. I like the way it looks-replaced the green fabric paths that I laid out when I started the town a month or so ago and "tweaked" the paths somewhat. Much better!


----------



## happycamper

- Bought the Rose Wall and ordered a second couch for my living room 
- Kicks started construction
- Created a second character for QR storage 
- Nook is getting my storage unit ready for tomorrow
- Talked Rosie into moving in!


----------



## John Wick

There's nothing much to do except go to the island and fish. 

I've already got my meow coupons from Wisp, and completed the objectives. 

Said NO to all villager requests, because I'm not going to catch fish for them to display. 

I've given up trying to replace furniture in their houses, and no longer visit them when they invite me, because they NEVER let me buy the items that are ruining their houses, and it will end up with them sending me an unwanted gift the next morning that is destined for the trash can. 

Edit: I'm saying goodbye to my all time favorite, Wolfgang, and moving Lobo in. 

I've put patterns everywhere, and feel a little sad. 

The truth is, Wolfgang is like a caricature of my beloved german shepherd who died many years ago, and listening to the NL dialogue, where Wolfgang barely says more than "Rumors are scary", or "Do you prefer Spaghetti, or Mac'n'Cheese?", is depressing. 

The WW Wolfgang was like my dog. 
The NL Wolfgang is from Stepford. 

Lobo fits better with my town, and it's time for a change. 

Thirteen years of always having a Wolfgang in my town.. coming to an end. 

I'll miss you. 
The WW you.


----------



## Darby

I'm sorry for your loss King Jon. And not that this is an accomplishment but it did happen in my town today, while shaking trees I inadvertently whacked Pecan upside the head. Didn't get stung though so there is that and I immediately went to her with all the sorrow, distress, heartbreak and mistaken emotions I could think of... I'm always so careful to tuck it away too, why'd she come anywhere near me at that precise time anyway?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Jon_Snow said:


> Edit: I'm saying goodbye to my all time favorite, Wolfgang, and moving Lobo in.



Ahhh!! Lobo is so awesome! He has a great interior too everything in his house flows together really well. 

-In my town, there was a bug off and I won though I was sad because I wanted Shari and Fauna to at least place so we could have a girl power bug catching thing going on but alas it was Coach, Eugene and I on the podium 
-I'm strongly considering moving Tia out though I'm not sure who I'll have replace her
-My hybrid btreeding is going a lot better these days!
-I got my coupons from wisp 
-Got bored and sent letters to all my villagers
-Thinking about doing another purge for unused crap i keep
-Started planning out the interior for one of my alt's house


----------



## John Wick

I just TT'd and moved Lobo in. 

Now I miss Wolfgang, but I'll get over it.


----------



## goro

i checked it for the first time in months and changed my whole appearance for the first time in over a year... i also caught a bumblebee so i'm a bit closer to 100%ing my encyclopedia!


----------



## Moon Witch

arranged some violets and lilies 
checked on my white carnations, why aren’t they breeding? it’s been a week :S
talked static out of moving 
visited diana
received the village leader badge from phineas


----------



## John Wick

Got up before 6.00 AM, and went to the island. 

I made almost 500k. 
Very profitable morning! 

Got my meow coupons from Wisp, completed the objectives, said YES to a few requests, and am off to meet Lobo since he is now unpacked. 

Then I'm off to the island to tan.


----------



## calamitybot

i donated a ton of stuff to the museum, and got a few trades done.


----------



## Ryumia

Earned the silver watering can from Leif after buying a certain amount of flowers at the Garden Shop. Did the fashion check for Gracie three times, so I only have to do one more and I won't have to do it anymore for my current town. Started to build a street lamp near my cafe. Antonio moved out of my town today as well.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

I'm really proud of my progress today! Got one of my dreamies, Olivia, found the perfect path for my town (placing down the paths now), and I've finally gotten around to working on pwps!! Built the Metal Bench so far, next up is the fountain and wind turbine!


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I purchased a new copy of ACNL recently (Wednesday) and had a bit of progress on that town, but sadly had to restart today because of a major set back in landscaping (a rock)

I'm much happier with my new town, though. 

My villagers so far are Gladys, Broffina, Peanut, Chester, and Sly... Tom's moving in tomorrow.

I got some bells and already have my tent moved to an actual house, I visited Shampoodle in a friend's town so I have the hairstyle I wanted. I also set up the Town Tune, but am waiting for the Sewing Machine before I set up the official flag. 

I'm super excited to see where my town goes! I've been working hard, and I expect it to be in good shape in no time!!

Edit: Oh, yeah, I forgot. Mallary's finally announced her plan to move from LazyTown. That made my day since I hate her.


----------



## Kalle

Bob accomplished his goal of looking cool. He puts too much stock in my honeyed words.


----------



## Ryumia

Completed the final Gracie's Fashion check and was able to get T&T Emporium. Got the last mannequin from Gracie. Donated a stink bug to Blathers. Felicity moved into my town today. Also... I accomplished around 35 hours in the game and getting closer to selling my town to Tom Nook.


----------



## stitchmaker

My casual town found the 1st hybrid flower.   Players are filling in their bugs/fish collection. 

In my main town I celebrated the mayor birthday and got a villager move out ping.


----------



## John Wick

Got my five meow coupons from Wisp, and completed most of the objectives. 

Dug out the flowers that spawned, and pulled a couple of weeds. 

Made an early trip to the island, making 450k +! 

Both characters got eight ore from the money rock, which was awesome, because Reese was paying premium. 

We got 40k each! ^_^ 

Talked Vic out of moving, and am trying to make friends with Lobo to get invited to his house (still trying), to buy that hideous checkered shirt before he starts a trend that will surely mean the end of Westeros! O_O 

Redd is in town, and he had a legit 'Amazing Painting', which was the only thing my alt character needed. ^_^

I've set the time to 11.00 AM, and am tanning on the island. 

It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm trying not to TT, as I want to kill that freaking birthday wish that has driven me to the edge of insanity. :-/


----------



## stitchmaker

Happy early birthday.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria I got the museum shop requested by blathers. 
I finally bred my first blue rose after months of trying to get one. 
I paid off my current house loan and upgraded my house. 
Finished laying path and now just need to plant some bushes and trees.
Donated some fossils to museum.


----------



## KatPancake

Caught two coealcanths today. (One of them was for Stitches.)


----------



## BambieTheMayor

LazyTown:

Not much was accomplished today. My villagers threw a birthday party for me and so I went and celebrated with them! They gave me cake for the present. Molly and Kid-Cat didn't attend but mailed me some gifts... I forgot what they were since it was this morning when I checked, lol, but I remember thinking they were good gifts!

I helped a couple of my villagers out (though I rejected Fang's request to fetch him a neon tetra since I was lazy) and got some nice rewards doing that.

DokiDoki:

I finally unlocked ordinances and PWPs! I'm excited to start building!!

I visited Katrina for the first time today!

Peanut came over for a visit. I only have three items in my home, so she kept hating on it... 

I made a flag for my town! I'm no artist, but... I kinda like how it turned out. That being said, if I find a better version of it online, I'm going to code it and use that.

I also made a uniform based off the game that my town is based off of!! I'm really proud of it!!!

Unlocked Wisp! Maybe it's time to scan in Medli or Drago...? 

Paid off my loan and upgraded my house a bit. I'm excited to actually have room to decorate...

And finally, Tortimere talked to me about the island today! I'm excited to start taking trips!


----------



## geetry

Onett (yesterday, didn't play it today)
- TIY opened and I spent 70k in there already for Gracie to begin appearing
- Nate moved out (goodbye, asparagus unibrow)
- Vivian moved in, continuing the trend of plotting directly behind my house in a straight line (there's like four villagers plotted directly behind my house - there are no paths in this town and I don't plot reset)
- 4 fossils are left in my fossil collection
- Upgraded my house to the mansion look

Twoson (today)
- Played until somebody gave me a move out ping (Marina) I'm okay with letting her go now, I've spent a month or so with her and normal villagers are kindaaaa blannddddd


----------



## John Wick

My villagers threw me a birthday party, and it wasn't the villagers I was close to. 

I have been a total slave for them lately, and for the past year. 

They gave me crap. 
Not a birthday cake that I wanted. 

Only TWO villagers wrote to me, making it the worst day I've had in AC - EVER. 

It's nice to know how little I mean to them, after doing so much FOR them.  

I will no longer be doing anything for any of them. 

They can rot.


----------



## Darby

I finally got to sit on the tree in Mandala. It's a better tree than Bon Bay, I only noticed because they were created so close together... Bon Bay used to have two puffs and I wouldn't have thought anything about it but Mandala's tree has always had three puffs. But Bon Bay has better grass although Mandala has fewer natural dirt spots and they're both triangles. I wouldn't have thought those things varied from game to game or rather map to map but they do. Anyway, Pudge asked to move and it's like the fifth time so I said yes and if I don't lose heart and amiibo him out soon guess I'll have to be sure to turn off my street pass and make certain not to make any visits so I don't wind up with one of Mandala's voids. Which is totally something I'd do because I'll be worrying about plot resetting. Oh, and that means I have to demolish the jungle gym so the fake alt has a place to put the tent without screwing up the best grass I've ever had. That's it, thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## pinkbunny

Laid out all the main paths in my new town which was such a great feeling when I finally finished. Cut down a lot of trees! Also had Wolfgang come visit me at my house which was cute.


----------



## Moonfish

I was hoping to start building a second bridge today in Starfall, but it’s nature day. :| So I won’t be getting any mayoral things done today because Isabelle is busy handing out globes. Rather, I will continue laying my paths down and deciding where future PWPs will go. Also, I’ll be going to the island for the first time. I’m going to get it ready to harvest beetles (dig up the bushes and flowers lol.)


----------



## Lemonsky

The biggest accomplishment I made today was that I found a snail.


----------



## geetry

In Onett:
- All I did today was move in Gayle since I'm waiting for somebody to be free to adopt Bud
- The Emporium did open yesterday though.

In Twoson:
- Moved out Rosie
- Filbert was camping, so I moved him in
- Whitney also moved in
- Did some more landscaping
- Worked at the Roost a bunch and got my first Brewster Gyroid for the Cafe room in my house
- Kyle requested the Police Station! About time.
- Renovated the town hall (Isabelle made a point to tell me that it was long overdue)
- In my tting for today, one of my days had a turnip price of 511, so I sold two train lockers full of turnips and made about 16mil.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

LazyTown:

I got the globe from Isabelle today. That's it.

DokiDoki: 

Got the globe from Isabelle
I got Kicks and my Nookling Junction upgraded to T&T Mart... finally!
I got a mannequin from both Mabel and Sable... Labelle is slowly coming around (her exit greeting went from "Thanks!" to "Please come again!")
I'm thinking of scanning in Medli, then waiting for tomorrow and scanning in Drago so I can get some of my dreamies in now. But I'm not sure because that requires plotting and I'm quite lazy...


----------



## John Wick

TT'd almost two weeks worth, to get Lobo to invite me to his house. 

He says the same thing, over and over. 

I loathe him and wish I hadn't kicked Wolfgang out. 

Something wrong with Lobo. 
Seriously, the same one line, over and over.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Jon_Snow said:


> TT'd almost two weeks worth, to get Lobo to invite me to his house.
> 
> He says the same thing, over and over.
> 
> I loathe him and wish I hadn't kicked Wolfgang out.
> 
> Something wrong with Lobo.
> Seriously, the same one line, over and over.


That is just lazy script writing.


----------



## orangeboy35

Got Biskit to plot in the right place on the fourth try!


----------



## Lenndrix

FINALLY got Ava to agree to leave... I've been working on it for literally weeks. Best part is that she's my last unwanted villiager so hopefully tomorrow I can get my last 2 dreamies moved in and I will be done this exhausting phase of my towns history...

In other news, I also was able to take my real life friend on a 45000 igb shopping spree which included his first haircut and his first trip to kicks (which he was super excited about). Its been such a cool experience seeing him fall in love with this game... Like I can live vicariously through his new experiences...

All in all it was a very good day! Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Madaiu

Canberra finally moved out, allowing me to fix the landscaping in front of Re-Tail to prevent any other villagers moving into that space.




After she left, it took 3 days for a 9th villager to replace her, and the new villager built her house in one of my designated areas!



I'm so excited, because it means that there are no more spaces to exploit in my town.  The next villagers should now move where I want them to.


----------



## John Wick

I finally got Lobo to get rid of that checkered shirt in his house. And it only took two weeks of TT'g. 

Set the clock back to 6.00 AM and went to the island. 
There was NOTHING THERE! 

So much for the lucky hat. :-/ 

Got my meow coupons, completed most of the objectives, got 8 ore from the money rock, with BOTH characters, then redid my main room to look more like a Game of Thrones, Castle Black mess hall. 

Going to tan on the island later, and in the meantime, try and swap out the electrical furniture my villagers don't seem to ever want to get rid of. 

Norma, we CAN'T have two fridges and an air conditioner in Westeros!


----------



## MayorSkittles

Finally set up my first PWP in my new town!

Plus I'm getting Merengue in my town tomorrow meaning I'm only need 5-6 more dreamies!!


----------



## Lenndrix

Finally got my last 2 dreamies after weeks of time travelling! The outside of my town is finally starting to look dialed in so now I can start to focus on the insides of the houses...


----------



## vicutie

I got my Log Bench unlocked by Flo! Now I just have to keep TTing and unlock more Uchi PWPs. ><; It's definitely a struggle to get villagers to ping you for PWPs sigh.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Terraria now has a cafe. In Terraria, I finished laying the main path. Found the money rock and ore rock. Delivered a package to Julian for stitches. Caught an ocean fish for Fauna. Went to the island to catch some beetles to sell. Paid my current house loan in Terraria and upgraded my house. In Dewdrop, I finally got the museum upgraded. I also paid off my current house loan and upgraded. Planted some bushes and trees.


----------



## hoodathotit

Rafael pulled up all my weeds.


----------



## Darby

Yesterday I accomplished meeting Katie for the first time. And Hannah built the zen bell. At least one of my towns has it. Finally. Roscoe is the best and I don’t know how I’ve ever lived without him. He’s one helluva good cranky.


----------



## stitchmaker

The casual town got their 1st PWP modern bridge.  Not what I was looking for but it's nice to finally get a PWP request.
Mayor and 3rd player completed their fishing collection last night.  

Found  Kody villager plot fence and had to move him out.  He lives in my Guest town and didn't need two.   Used a card and Hamlet is moving in.  Tonight I'll be able to speak with him.

Just caught the last 3 fish for player 2.  Yeah to no more fishing.


----------



## Moonfish

Today in Starfall I did the usual chore of speaking to the villagers and digging up the fossils. It had been raining all day and Diva asked for a tiger butterfly! Since those don’t come out in the rain (that I know of) I hopped over to the island to catch one there.

While I was there I decided to do some basic butterfly tours. It was my first time doing tours in this town so I only had the easy ones unlocked, which is fine because what I was really after were the basic flowers - mostly red and white cosmos. I made several trips back to town with my flowers to decorate my town. Though I thought I had gathered a lot, I’ve forgotten how many flowers it really takes to pretty up the place. I’ll have to go back another day to gather more.

Also, I decided to change my paths. I was using a path that takes up 9 slots but I changed it up to look more natural. My path is now alternating a grass tile with some flowers and a stepping stone. My goal is one day to have a totally dirt path but I know that takes many days of running from past experience, so until they’re done I have a nice natural look going (I think.)

Also, we held a ceremony for the fountain outside the train station and began building the campsite. I normally don’t build that because it’s permanent and I don’t really need the visitors since I have all the amiibo cards. I chose to this time because I picked a map I normally wouldn’t and it has a couple thinner strips of land that can’t be used for much. So I threw the campsite up there and it’ll be out of the way.


----------



## KatPancake

Moved out Bella yesterday and successfully plot reset to get a nice spot for Ketchup’s house. Only seven attempts. Not bad for my first time doing it.


----------



## geetry

Onett:
- Moved Bud out and Rudy in

Twoson:
- Traveled a few more days for Kyle's move out
- Kyle suggested the stonehenge finally, so I laid out the plans for that and I need to pay it off
- Did some landscaping


----------



## stitchmaker

Casual Town 2nd PWP was the Police Station.  Thanks Blanche.  
2nd floor museum will be open tonight when I play.


----------



## chesty

I didnt accomplish anything today, just came back after a week of not playing. One of my favourite villagers moved in my absence ... I felt a bit guilty about that


----------



## Portland

Uh, not much. I convinced Kidd to move in, and covered most of my town with designs to prepare for that.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I haven't been playing in LazyTown, though I probably will tonight.

In DokiDoki:

-I made a new alt and put her house next to Monika's. I got a beautiful purple-shingled roof for her new home.
-Lopez is moving out. I'm going to switch him with Medli.
-I set up some places for Medli to move in... hopefully the plot resetting I'm doing later tonight will be successful. 
-Monika's house is almost fully paid off. I'm excited to get that finished.
-I spent all day making path designs and other QR codes. They turned out well. I'm proud of myself.

Update: I've done it! I plot reset and got Medli into a wonderful spot! I'm so excited for her to be my newest addition of DokiDoki!


----------



## pinkbunny

I've been making a lot of progress in my second town.
Dobie moved in!
Also did some more landscaping and managed to grow some more hybrids. 
My fountain near the town hall was also built today!  
Club LOL was also recently built in main street and I've been getting more emotions which is always good.
Fulfilled villager requests, caught some fish I haven't caught before, and that's about it.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

I pulled the last weed in my town and earned a prize for Weeding Day today. I'm getting Kid Cat to move in, so two more days he'll be a Ghost resident.


----------



## matt

Nothing I haven't played animal crossing for months


----------



## geetry

Onett:
- Checked in and Ruby happened to change her mind on moving. Ah, well. 

Twoson:
- Biff moved out
- Tangy finally requested a catchphrase change
- Whitney happened to change into Kabuki's stylish suit trend, so I changed her into a Gracie shirt and she looks smokin
- Filbert has picked up Zucker's catchphrase which is annoying


----------



## MapleSilver

Stopped Nate from moving on May 1st. Man that was a close one.


----------



## Ryumia

Build some PWPs in my town. Visited Katrina in the town plaza. Getting closer to having my town tree at level 3, so I can start over a new town since I don't really like the current town that I have. Only need to play like a few more hours... :T Some villagers left my town and some new villagers moved in. Didn't care too much about the placement since I plan to start over a new leaf when I sell my town to Tom Nook. Donated some stuff to the muesum as well as visit Club LOL to gain new emotions.


----------



## KnoxUK

I had the weeding day event. Only had to pluck 3 weeds to gain a reward. (I feel like I just mugged Leif) XD


----------



## Alienfish

Moved Snooty in, and she took a great spot. Great to have a snooty back even if I wish I had better cards sometimes...


----------



## deuces

stopped agnes from moving! woo, was i mad she even considered. i think it's really funny when you literally just shake your head and they're like YOURE RIGHT THIS WAS A DUMB IDEA IM STAYING BLESS THIS TOWN


----------



## Darby

I’m two days behind real time in both of my towns, I was running two hours behind because it’s just easier for my schedule but my mom had a surgery to remove a tumor and I wasn’t able to play after she got out of the hospital, she has pets, I have pets and she needed constant care... So, I’m just glad she’s getting better and it was only two days and not two weeks. But I told Pudge he could stay (AGAIN) so I’m just riding the crazy TT train until I get it together again.


----------



## TinyTiger

I mainly cleaned up the mess I caused while time travelling. Unwanted flowers everywhere, gyroids all over the place and bamboo spreading everywhere. Took me a while to clean everything up again, maybe I will take a break from time travelling now.


----------



## Carole

I love to reset, so my town is pretty new. Too new for me to sit down by the town tree and find out how old it is, yet. 

So anyway I banged rocks, dug up fossils, bought everything in the store and garden shop, and I will do the same at Able sisters and Kicks as soon as they open up. (I set the time so it's early in my town right now, because I usually play late at night.) I will enlarge my house then, too, since Nook's is not open yet either. 

Sold whatever I bought and I didn't want and arranged the rest in my home. Started a new PwP (the lighthouse), and paid for it. Club LOL has opened today. Went to the dream suite and visited two other towns there. Talked to some villagers, caught a river fish for Kyle, and talked to Cousteau and Teddy over at Cousteau's house. 

Now I'm headed off for the island! By the time I get back, everything should be open so I can get busy. I re-arranged my paths yesterday, and I really like them this way. Also I planted all the perfect cherry trees that I can fit in my town, so that's done. I like having lots because I have another 3DSXL with another town, and so I can sell the perfect cherries there easily to earn bells. 

Also I need to log out and let my second character, Mikey, log in and enlarge his house too. Thinking of adding a third human to my town, just for fun, but haven't decided on boy or girl, or name. 

I am always busy in ACNL!!! LOL  But I enjoy it.


----------



## geetry

Twoson:
- I moved Kody out while changing my DS clock to campsite reset for my other town
- My town hit rainy season and I experienced my first thunderstorm. Of course the only villager to be wandering around was Tangy.

Magicant:
- Did my 2 4 6 resets and got Lopez, Chester, and Muffy. Nan randomly moved in and I did campsite resets and settled on Punchy
- TNT Mart opened, and the garden shop opened as well.


----------



## Staria

I'm slowly catching up on days that I've missed, and cleaned up the town of all the weeds that accumulated. I also expanded my house and started breeding more hybrid flowers


----------



## Valzed

I got both the Catalog Maniac Gold & Wealthy Bell Saver Silver badges from Phineas & I created a 2nd character based on my grown son.


----------



## ravenblue

Cleared out some accumulated flowers and prevented Chief from leaving. Trying to farm for the zen bell, but no luck yet. It's the last pwp I need for my town to feel complete.


----------



## meggtheegg

Well I restarted a new town over and over and over again for like an hour until I got either Maple or Coco if that counts... hahaha (it ended up being coco)


----------



## Darby

Bon Bay is only one day behind real time now and could possibly be another but my brains hurt and I haven’t even started on Mandala yet but reckon it’ll be twisty when I do.

Okay, Bon Bay has caught up and Mandala can stay behind awhile longer or at least until I recharge my mental batteries. I got the stupid beginner streetpass badge and turned the thing OFF, I’ve got bubble wands, ice cream cones and balloons coming out my ears... If I want to change the facade of the train station then I’m just going to dedicate the time to visit repeatedly and stop going between towns so much for a bit, my mayors need a break from each other, it’s driving me nuts, Celia’s camping in Bon Bay right now, it’s nuts!


----------



## ravenblue

In Ravena I got the final emotion from Shrunk, as well as the Comedian's outfit. Took me long enough, haha. Also booted up a town I started back in October and then abandoned. Found Joey had vacated in my absence, but scanned in a couple of new amiibo villagers (jump-starting the process with a teensy bit of time travel) and I realized that it's really a nice little town, so I'm going to start working on it since Ravena is nearing completion (I hope) and I'll need a new project.


----------



## stitchmaker

In my casual town all 3 players picked up their gold fishing rods.   A few more island bugs and than they'll have to wait for in town bugs only.
Moved another repeat villager out with a amiibo card.  Added Cheri to the town.


----------



## KatPancake

Got my golden watering can today, and as soon as the Reset Center is paid for I'm gonna build my flower clock! So excited.


----------



## vicutie

Visited a bunch of non-hacked DAs today!  They were all lovely and now I'm even more inspired to landscape my town.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I've been working on my new town Ŕcadia, which I made a few days ago. Unlocked the second floor of museum and completed dinosaur collection section, in 2 hours!!! YES! I did it!


----------



## ravenblue

Unexpectedly received Cole's picture after making a delivery to him. Today is also that town's one month anniversary, so getting a pic was a nice way to celebrate :0)

Celebrated Deirdre's birthday in Ravena.


----------



## meggtheegg

Today I got the first of my 5 unwanted villagers moved out, got a dreamie in his place, and got the QR machine so i can start making paths


----------



## CaramelCookie

Loaded Hangzhou today and not only we had a double rainbow, but also Butch finally started wearing the town zodiac crest! Now I'm literally one villager away from having them all in the right clothes (looking at you, Ken).

So I couldn't not update the dream address. Please take a look if you have time!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria stitches requested the lighthouse pwp so now have that planned in my town to be built. I bred purple pansies and did some requests for the villagers. I dug up fossils and donated the ones i did not have. Went to the island and did some tours and got some beetles to sell. In Dewdrop, I dug up fossils and donated ones i did not have. Since none of the villagers are requesting pwp I am going to try the diving trick to see if I can get some requested for this town.


----------



## Mars Adept

Last night I caught a scorpion. I'm trying to complete the bug collection, so I'm happy I got one of the trickier bugs done with. I also caught a petaltail dragonfly earlier, which is another rare bug.


----------



## betta

finally was able to get the fortune teller shop!! I'm so happy 
also I've finished my fossil meusem long ago but yeah 
& i only need two paintings to finish the art gallery thing lmfao


----------



## BambieTheMayor

DokiDoki:

Nana's moving out, so I'm going to switch her out with Marshal!

Shampoodle's finally here! I can finally get Monika to look more like herself!

LazyTown:

I'm nearing 200 MEOW coupons. Yay!! 

I haven't been doing many favors for my villagers, so when Molly gave me her pic... I was definitely surprised...

My photo room is officially full! And, at the rate that I'm getting pictures, I'm going to need a house for my photos!


----------



## beetlepurple

I havent been online today but I am probably just going to water flowers and catch beetles.


----------



## Gum

Added stuff to museum, changed flag and town tune!


----------



## Moonfish

I bought my first batch of turnips this morning for 104 bells a piece. Hopefully I can make a lil profit this week. 

It’s been raining on and off all day in Starfall. I managed to catch a snail and my first coelacanth. 

Had a little chat with Bam outside my house - he said that he just came by to see the house. He even has a picture and apparently it’s a tourist destination I never knew about.

Played hide and seek with Alfonso, Fauna and Phoebe. I don’t have any good PWPs up yet so they were easy to find, all hiding behind houses.


----------



## Darby

Celebrated the windmill in Bon Bay and a zen street light in Mandala.


----------



## ravenblue

Did a few odd jobs around town, including accidentally giving Anchovy a coelacanth...and set out clothing for dream visits. Updated the DA so it's now a lightly rainy evening. Deirdre gave me her first pwp request which was the windmill, finally! Still waiting on the zen bell tho...


----------



## stitchmaker

Found the first Jacob Ladder in my Casual town.   Getting close to working at the Cafe.


----------



## ravenblue

Tex suggested the cube sculpture and I think he's come to the end of his pwps. I asked Timbra to stay in Ravena and she agreed. Dug up stuff to neaten things up a bit. The rest of my time has been spent in my "rescue town", a used cart I bought on the weekend that has enough potential for me to want to develop it rather than restart it.


----------



## vicutie

I paid for my Bus Stop in full today!! As of now I have a total of 7 PWPs built and I'm quite satisfied with my progress.  Building the Flower Arch next!


----------



## Apriiil

Today I walked around a did my daily chores, but then spent some time redecorating my little town with flowers. I moved some around, destroyed some, and over all just made my town a bit nicer. I also delivered a package to Penelope that  was delivered to Charlise in the first place. I placed a fence in my little park area which I think I will place some flowers in... Trying to decided what kind of flowers I want to place inside of it though. Maybe the golden roses....


----------



## Imbri

I planted my final bush. Other than working on hybrids, my landscaping is complete!

Now to get the last touches to my house, and Salem will be done. Five years in the making, and worth it.


----------



## Cave Johnson

I visited the camper in my town and was almost mesmerized by the ugliest villager that came to my town till now.
Even worse, I talked to her and she asked me, whether she can move in or not. And I was too quick and said yes...


I mean... what is this? That's just too hideous to be true... Well, I guess I let her live a few days and then decide.
Maybe she isn't that bad.


----------



## meggtheegg

Got another unwanted villager to move out! Now just three more unwanted villagers to go! Also been landscaping like a madwoman to make my town more presentable despite the designs checkering my whole town to get my dreamies to go in a particular spot. I give it another two weeks and I might have my town ready to be put on a Dream Address!


----------



## deuces

ZELL IS MOVING OUT AYE YESSSDDSDSSSV THE CREEPIEST DEER EVER &#55357;&#56868; god bless


----------



## ravenblue

I too got an inconvenient villager to move out today lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Annalisa is gone moved out today and I kicked her out very fast. Today I'm getting a lot of flowers to plant, I already started it.


----------



## meggtheegg

deuces said:


> ZELL IS MOVING OUT AYE YESSSDDSDSSSV THE CREEPIEST DEER EVER �� god bless



I'm trying to get him to move out too haha


----------



## Cave Johnson

Cool, everybody is kicking somebody out, and I get this hilariously ugly cat...


----------



## ravenblue

Cave Johnson said:


> Cool, everybody is kicking somebody out, and I get this hilariously ugly cat...



Tabby really won me over when I had him/her in my Gamecube town, tho you'll never forget that face


----------



## KatPancake

Well now I've got two towns! Got another copy of ACNL.

Quartz was established after a few tries of getting a decent layout and getting a native fruit other than Cherries (bc that was Pancake's native fruit and I want a different starting fruit). So far I like 3/5 of my starting villagers (Not sure about Annalise or Pudge tbh).

Not much done in Pancake yet. I got Wendy's card in the mail so I think I'm gonna kick out Peanut. Oh, and the reset center is done so I'm starting work on the flower clock!


----------



## Cave Johnson

ravenblue said:


> Tabby really won me over when I had him/her in my Gamecube town, tho you'll never forget that face



Funnily she thinks she is a star, but with that mug...


----------



## Ryumia

I was able to get my Town Tree big enough to finally sell my Town to Tom Nook. It took forever make that happen... :T Some villagers left my town while some of them moved into my town.


----------



## Darby

Today I visited Manadala’s dream address and now I know which clovers are four leaf lucky ones... and which aren’t... heh heh heh. Oh, and I stopped Drago from moving, I mean, how dare he even think about leaving me, not just anyone would trade an oarfish for a shirt after all.


----------



## kabukisfriend

Nookling Junction recently got upgraded to T&T Mart and I got the gardening shop and Kicks as well! I also got the ability to visit the island (which I've been doing quite liberally) and yesterday I started making pathways and orchards. The best thing though was finally completing my first PWP! The water well will be opening soon. I'm really happy since usually it takes me forever to make any sort of progress.


----------



## Hat'

I decided to recreate my town (once again) about a month ago.
I've been trying to plan out everything I wanted but I'm still struggling for some things.
Anyways I finally got every single one of the villagers I needed and I'm searching for paths to fit the theme. (Kind of space-ish theme with someone who crashed -sprocket- an astronomer, a kind of princess and aliens ?? I guess.)
It's a very big project and today I placed some paths as placeholders for when I'll find a fitting path.
I'm very happy about the fact that I actually found a theme I like, even if it's not original I'll try to innovate.
I also got a new PWP today which is the tower, I still need some PWP's but overrall I'm almost done.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cave Johnson said:


> I visited the camper in my town and was almost mesmerized by the ugliest villager that came to my town till now.
> Even worse, I talked to her and she asked me, whether she can move in or not. And I was too quick and said yes...
> View attachment 216592
> 
> I mean... what is this? That's just too hideous to be true... Well, I guess I let her live a few days and then decide.
> Maybe she isn't that bad.





The face that launched a thousand.......somethings.I saw Tabby in a dream town and I had to get one for myself.She's just too weird to not have in my town.I always give her "teefus" as her catchphrase.


----------



## ravenblue

Cleaned up the beach in Ravena (for the most part) and planted some bananas and coconuts. Stopped Annabelle from moving as well. Doing maintenance in my rescue towns.


----------



## vixenk99

I had Cyrus do a few more furniture customizations for me, working towards that badge.


----------



## vlr0316

i got Merengue and Chevre 2 more dreamies on my list to move into town! having got rid of Daisy and Hamlet!!!


----------



## KatPancake

Pancake: Grinded for bells, completed flower clock, started construction of the illluminated heart. Finding a spot for it was annoying. Thanks Isabelle.

Quartz: Finished up the tutorial part. Working on gaining everyone's approval so i can actually do stuff. I kinda want to do the Beautiful Town ordinance like with Pancake. Found Lionel is moving close to me, I'm fine with that (There's a rock right next to my house so nobody will move right next to me, I need my space lol), honestly my only complaint is that there's a tree right in front of his house. Found Wisp, used amiibo to bring Fuchsia to town.


----------



## Eclipsewhispering

Finally found a 'likable' campsite visitor, Eunice the sheep, who is moving in. The town tree is now grown to where you can sit on the brick perimeter around it. Paid off the temporary fountain where the flower clock will be once I get the perfect town rating. (quite a while!) Heading to the island as my pockets are going empty and so I can pay off my upstairs' expansion. Can't wait 'till I get to play with some people I added on the weekends. Life in Everskip is good.


----------



## Mr_Persona

ForgottenT said:


> you don?t have to water them when you have beautiful town ordinance?



No you need to water them a lot to keep them alive when you don't have the beautiful town ordinance. Because if he doesn't water them they'll turn brown and they are just like weeds now, because you just pull them out when they are dead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ravenblue said:


> Tabby really won me over when I had him/her in my Gamecube town, tho you'll never forget that face



Tabby is one ugly cat, good thing I never got her in my town.


----------



## Mareets

Just found my 3ds charger and started playing again and I loaded up one of my towns to the startling (and forgotten) realization that I did the 1/1 challenge and totally abandoned it a good 3 weeks later and now I have an entire new town to build from the ground up!!

eta: i remember I had a theme...and now im trying to remember what my more specific theme details and goals ultimately were , this should be fun


----------



## Ryumia

I talked to all the current villagers that I had in my town since it was required for me to talk to them. Bought some new clothes and essential tools. Started to put some temporary paths in my town and pattern holders for where I want to put trees. Talked to Tom Nook and paid the 10,000 bells needed. Talked to Reese and sold some stuff to her. Got some new badges from the badge guy. Yeah... I don't really know the guy's name. Sorry. :X I also got some apples from Isabelle and planted an apple tree. I also caught some bugs, reeled in some fishes, & dug up some fossils. My town is still new and only started to do things today.


----------



## ravenblue

Ryumia said:


> Got some new badges from the badge guy. Yeah... I don't really know the guy's name. Sorry. :X



I can never remember his name either, so I named him after an extremely minor character from a C S Lewis book and just call him that...


----------



## Lemonsky

I'm not sure if this counts as an accomplishment but I've been taking a break from playing for a few days and the grass around town is growing back now. Makes me wonder why I keep running in the first place since I know it hurts the grass.


----------



## ravenblue

I just got the last pwp I needed in Ravena. I'll be able to update my DA in a couple of days and my town will essentially be complete. omg I'm crying I thought I'd never finish.


----------



## Mayor Kera

ravenblue said:


> I just got the last pwp I needed in Ravena. I'll be able to update my DA in a couple of days and my town will essentially be complete. omg I'm crying I thought I'd never finish.



Congrats! Which PWP was it?


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I have now gotten all hybrids from breeding, I paid my current loan on my house and upgraded it. I did some requests for my villagers. One of my villagers requested the water pump pwp. I dug up gyroids and fossils. I went around town and cleaned up from where I had dropped things on the ground. I decided to put a fountain pwp in town and had isabelle put it in the spot i wanted it in.


----------



## ravenblue

Mayor Kera said:


> Congrats! Which PWP was it?



Thanks! It was the zen bell I needed to finish my little zen garden area. Been waiting for it since January. Now my outdoor landscaping is complete so I can get a nice DA set up and I can play more casually again: finishing my encyclopedia, museum, getting badges, etc.


----------



## Eclipsewhispering

I did the everyday routine of digging up fossils and gyroids, donating them or selling, bringing a snack to Shrunk, etc. I chatted with a few villagers and finished the path corners (which are QR codes, I didn't get the corners and am using flowers or bushes for them.) I'm currently moving flowers so they aren't so randomly placed and later in the day I hope to play with some people I added. I will add on to this later.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night my casual town had a very good night.   The TIY opened, City Hall got Zen upgrade and players received their golden watering can.

So happy that I could finally clear some trees in town to make it more open.  Player 2 planted some banana trees and found a tarantula in 15 minutes.   The mayor luck before clearing the trees was horrible.   4 hours and only saw ones that weren't close enough to catch.


----------



## Moonfish

I recently revived my fall town of Valley ( don?t visit the dream, it?s not ready yet ) and felt dissatisfied with some of the choices I made in it last year when I was creating it. So I took my axe, shovel and mayoral powers and cleared out a huge area of trees, bushes and PWPs. Now I?m in the process of creating a cute little forest clearing. I created a new (third) character in the town named Mom and put her house on the edge of the clearing. I paid off her down payment so her cottage will be built by morning and got her hair did.

Sadly, I?ve been quite invested in Valley that Starfall hasn?t been getting a lot of attention. It doesn?t help the town is now totally filled up with the flowers I had been using in Valley but I don?t want or need them for the aesthetic anymore.

My third town that I started last week, Ice Town ( parks and rec anyone? ), hasn?t been getting a lot of attention either. I decided to play that town completely naturally. No time traveling, no getting bells or items / tools from my established towns, no amiibo scan ins, no plot resetting. I may remake Ice Town though since this type of play hasn?t been very interesting or motivational.


----------



## Mayor Kera

ravenblue said:


> Thanks! It was the zen bell I needed to finish my little zen garden area. Been waiting for it since January. Now my outdoor landscaping is complete so I can get a nice DA set up and I can play more casually again: finishing my encyclopedia, museum, getting badges, etc.



Very nice.  I remember having a hard time getting the fairy-tale bridge. That was the biggest pwp struggle for me.


----------



## meggtheegg

Unlocked the museum upgrade, got an unwanted villager to move out and replacing with a dreamie, unlocked the second floor of my house, and unlocked shampoodle


----------



## dimicrow

_*Finished the flower clock! Also woke up to a Jacob's Ladder.*_


----------



## Mayor Kera

This was last night instead of today, but I converted the Harvest set in my basement into an arcade! c:


----------



## Moon Witch

customised a desk mirror and ivy partition 
fished for a while, it relaxes me


----------



## ravenblue

Finished the initiatives (week and day ones), worked some on my beach area, decided to add a basement, got a ping for the first garden pwp ever suggested in Ravena: the flower arch. Had big plans for that in the beginning, oh well lol, town's done and I've moved on to working on badges and house renovations to get some HHA points.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I bought a new painting for my boyfriend's museum, dropped off some more fossils for him, and now I'm working on the gold badge for visiting towns at the Dream Suite.


----------



## meggtheegg

I donated a bunch of paintings to my museum, have been holding a huge giveaway and am like 1 visitor away from 100 TS visits, and got the secret storage in my house!  And I got Canberra recently too and I love her


----------



## vvindows98

i got a lot done today - i regained my perfect town rating, made some progress on my next house loan and planted a bunch of holly saplings. i'm trying to fill up the space with plants and my last few PWPs before deciding on flower placement. but my town is really coming together lately and i'm super excited about it!! c:


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I went around town and planted some flowers. Mira suggested the windmill pwp and I had Isabelle put that where I wanted it to go. I found some furniture I needed for my house in the store. I finished decorating my main room in my house. I went to the island to beetle hunt so i could pay off the windmill. In Dewdrop, I went around town and dug up fossils. i payed off my current house loan and upgraded my house. I started decorating the main room of my house.


----------



## Mayor Kera

It was a few hours ago (so yesterday), but I reworked my side town...changed the mayor name, town name, etc...and I like it much better now. I changed the town name to Metro. Stitches was one of the villagers who met me at the train station! Yay! C:


----------



## deerprongs

Made a ton of bells, upgraded my house, and added some new specimens to the museum!


----------



## Ryumia

Here are the things that I did today in my town (Aeternia):


Donated lots of fossils and a fly to my museum. 
Working on my development permit. 
Bought some items from the Market Place.
Found a lost item on the ground and gave it back to the owner.
Planted a tree somewhere in my town.
Watered my purple pansies.


----------



## buniichu

here are a few things that i as mayor had accomplished in my town this mourning. 

✻my town's cafe came to live.

✻made a dreamy-beach chilling place "which is located near the dock."

✻made my living-room in my wonderful mansion.

& that's all c:


----------



## ravenblue

Paid off my basement and added a room to the back of the house, got Vesta's picture (5 down, 5 to go), started going through my storage and getting rid of reorderable items. Still working on catching up on badges and encyclopedia that I slacked off while working on landscaping.


----------



## Mayor Kera

In Metro, I bought some home exterior stuff (concrete pavement and metal mailbox), talked to Sable, bought some furniture at Nookling Junction, donated some bugs, fish, and fossils, and worked on my town development permit.


----------



## deuces

balloon arch, maaan. met pascal for the first time, was amazed. saw lobo and paula bein cute and arguing, saw marshal sitting in his cute blue chair and dance when i talked to him (hes finally taller than me) stole random peaches from the lost and found, stopped papi from leaving (the stinker) talked to genji a bunch until he gave me a strawberry tank to leave him alone, talked to ankha sitting on the bench, destroyed an ugly PWP and thats... it. it was a lot, LMAO


----------



## Aali

Today, I got another unwanted character out and a dreamie in! I also got a lot of house decorating done.


----------



## ravenblue

Paid off my back room and asked to expand my basement. Got the little insect problem resolved, haha, and began making plans to decorate the basement as a sewing room. Also gave Mabel the day off and took Katie to my weeding town. Earned a few medals in Island tours and Phineas showed up to give me the Expert Shopper badge.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I got a 100% approval rating for Metro's town development permit, bought two more exterior pieces (concrete fence and arched astro door), and donated new bugs and fossils to the museum.


----------



## xXJessXx

In my town today I donated some fossils and bugs to the museum, got a new PWP suggestion, placed some paths down and planted some new trees and flowers.


----------



## Darby

Still surviving. Haven’t lost anyone yet. I was cutting down dead perfect trees in Bon Bay the other day and got two special stumps out of three with the regular axe so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## stitchmaker

Completed all 4 Gracie challenges in my spare town.  
I was going to borrow items from my real town but tried to do it without help.  Found the little amount of clothing in the catalog and Mable/Kick having items helped pass the challenges.  Did the pass the challenge, time travel to the next day, bought clothes and than time traveled back a day to Gracie again.  Got 4 pieces of Gracie furniture as a reward.


----------



## Mayor Kera

In Clover, I did some more landscaping with flowers. I'm also beginning to collect shells to decorate my fountain pwp (coral and the blue shells).


----------



## ravenblue

Completed all the initiatives in Ravena and continue to work on my basement. Opened up a file I started on April 30 (I think that's the date anyway) which will probably become my secondary town, or the town I'd like to build into something (as opposed to just play casually or turn into a weeding town or something) so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Jesteroo

I wrapped up my Gracie challenge and did my first ever Bug Off!


----------



## Ryumia

Here are the things that I did today in my town (Aeternia):


Got the item shop to be upgraded to the Convenience Store (T&T Mart).
Got the all the first upgrades for my character's house.
Bought some stuff from the Market Place.
Was able to get the QR Code Machine.
Used the QR Code Machine and got some Path QR Codes.
Started to landscape a bit in my town.
Changed my town flag and town tune.
Built the brick bridge and tore down my cobblestone bridge.
Planted some trees somewhere in my town.
Watered my purple pansies and blue violets.


----------



## Marte

Helped ma boi Gulliver to get to South-Korea


----------



## _Ri

Today I restarted my town after 5 months of neglect!


----------



## stitchmaker

Guest town dropped by my spare town to clean up the weeds.
After she left player 3 walked around town and found a tarantula in 10 minutes.  It moved a lot and than just sat waiting to get caught.   It's playing in the museum now.


----------



## meggtheegg

Got Hugh (my second to last dreamie) to move out and Ruby to move in!! Now I just have to get Zell out and Genji in


----------



## Darby

Katrina will open in Bon Bay tomorrow. Only took five and a half months. (That was said sarcastically.) But wait, the fishing tournament is tomorrow so that means no ceremony right? Does she still open? Oh, well, I’ve waited this long, guess a little more won’t matter. Mandala is still two days behind but I’ve decided that it’s kind of better for me not to have everything on the same day, like even getting to Slider’s concert twice can be a pain so two days isn’t that much but just about right.


----------



## ravenblue

Darby said:


> Katrina will open in Bon Bay tomorrow. Only took five and a half months. (That was said sarcastically.) But wait, the fishing tournament is tomorrow so that means no ceremony right? Does she still open? Oh, well, I’ve waited this long, guess a little more won’t matter. Mandala is still two days behind but I’ve decided that it’s kind of better for me not to have everything on the same day, like even getting to Slider’s concert twice can be a pain so two days isn’t that much but just about right.



She'll open, but you'll just have to wait on the ceremony.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

I plot reset Tia into a good spot, played a decent bit of the fruit 3ds game item thingy(its the game that comes with the ig ds) followed Moe around, made a moe themed outfit and paid off raccoon satan


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Finally got muffy to suggest the windmill! Layed down mossy rock paths in my "upscale" neighboorhood, and planted trees and bushes where I want it to be foresty. Finally, I used all three characters to buy wallpaper and flooring from Saharah.


----------



## geetry

I finished landscaping in Twoson (finally!) and now all I have to do are breed roses, place the last few PWPs, and clean up my junk off the ground. 

Paved the bottom half of Threed as well.


----------



## Tealeaf

i finally photographed my finished town and posted them on my tumblr!
here it is if you wanna see them <3


----------



## RascalCrossing

I was able to get a PWP request for a Police Station. Probably never going to make one though.


----------



## Ryumia

Here are the things that I did today in my town (Aeternia):


Bought some temporary house exteriors from Nook's Homes.
Opened my town gates to let people deliver some stuff to me.
Donated some stuff to my museum. 
Bought some stuff from the Market Place.
Started to landscape a bit more in my town.
Built the picnic blanket and the instrument shelter.
Planted some trees somewhere in my town.
Watered my blue violets.


----------



## ravenblue

Figured out how to make diagonal path patterns for my second town, and also earned my first three badges for insect and fish collection as well as saving bells.


----------



## meggtheegg

Got the museum shop open today! Now just doing some general landscaping and prepping my town for having a DA, because once I get Zell out and Genji in i'm gonna post a DA although it'll still be a wip!


----------



## Loriii

After playing the game twice and no mover in almost a week, I finally stopped someone on my third try.


----------



## dimicrow

A new one: Gracie _finally_ came to town!!!! I passed my first fashion check (thanks, guides ). Now to wait another painstakingly long time. Don't worry fertilizer, I'm coming...... I admit, I tried to cheat. I time traveled back one day, saved, came back, expecting Gracie to be there buuuut that flunked. At least Redd is here now.


----------



## Darby

When Gracie finally showed up for me she came back fairly frequently so I think you’ll be fine.


----------



## meggtheegg

Got some more PWPs done, found my first scallop since starting up the new town, and did a lot of basic landscaping


----------



## Ryumia

These are the things that I accomplished today in my town:


Planted some trees and flowers.
Built the Wind Turbine behind the Re-tail.
Upgraded some of the rooms in my mayor's house.
Decorated my house a bit since I was lacking space in my secret storage.
I unexpectedly got a villager from someone.
Someone wanted to leave, but somehow they ended not wanting to leave.
Fixed some of my paths a bit more.
Chop some of my trees.
Built up the second floor of the museum, Club LOL, and the Dream Suite.
Did some tasks to earn some Meow coupons.


----------



## Jesteroo

Deena finally moved out, woo woo! She was a blight on my town for a while, with her house directly in front of my mayor's. It was rough for a bit. I also grew my first Blue Pansy! Why did it take so long to get you?


----------



## ravenblue

In Ravena, I received a second picture of Anabelle in the mail. First time I ever got multiples of a villager's pic, so I was excited XD

Asked Timbra to stay in Ravena, and just did shopping and stuff to collect pieces I want for Iris's house.

I'm re-working  a town I abandoned as well, so everything I do in that town is an accomplishment, haha, since I was bent on selling it for the bells. I decided to see how re-working things would go instead.


----------



## meggtheegg

I've been doing lots of landscaping and PWP placement, and once my last dreamie moves in and I can remove design squares my town will be 100x more presentable, and I just unlocked The Roost so I'm gonna get that built!


----------



## stitchmaker

Player 3 in my spare town found a scorpion in 20 minutes.  It just sat there waiting to be caught.  It's playing with the tarantula that she caught last week.   Hopped on the train to visit the winter town to catch all the winter fish. 
Plan to make this a casual town.  It's fun popping in when I have time to play.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I did some landscaping around Gayle's house (she's new to Clover) and my fountain. I've also been catching butterflies. I need to work more on the badges for catching fish and bugs.


----------



## Ryumia

These are the things that I accomplished today in my town:


Planted some trees, bushes flowers.
Built a metal bench and the bell.
Finished getting and paying for all the house upgrades.
Decorated my house a bit more to have more space in secret storage.
Visited Club LOL to get the emotions for my character.
Got someone in my town to leave pretty soon.
Got Shampoodle's and Super T&T.
Got some badges from Phineas.
Did some tasks to earn some Meow coupons.


----------



## stitchmaker

Mayor in my spare town worked on the trees and flowers late at night.
45 minutes later she caught the tarantula.  Today she has to get some more signatures for Club LOL.


----------



## meggtheegg

Landscaped, made my own face standee that i'm super super proud of!! (Now I have to make a second one sigh)


----------



## KatPancake

Pancake: Basic chore stuff. Forgot to save. Had to do everything again. Sigh.

Quartz: Been laying out paths, Lucky is moving in, but I'm considering making it an all Bear/Cub town all the sudden. Maybe have Stitches in both towns while I'm at it.


----------



## MapleSilver

After years of waiting, I finally have Sprocket in my town. I wanted him before the Welcome Amiibo update even existed.


----------



## Nenya

Took my DS with Novaria to the Denver Science Museum today and got two streetpasses! Not phenomenal, but exciting nonetheless. One of the players just started 3 months ago. Good on them for taking their DS with them places, and the other person, too. I'm going to be taking mine more often!


----------



## MapleSilver

Nenya said:


> Took my DS with Novaria to the Denver Science Museum today and got two streetpasses! Not phenomenal, but exciting nonetheless. One of the players just started 3 months ago. Good on them for taking their DS with them places, and the other person, too. I'm going to be taking mine more often!



I like taking mine to malls. I don't get as many as I would a few years ago, but I usually get at least 2.


----------



## Lemonsky

I unexpectedly found a giant stag on the island today while my original plan was to hunt scarab beetles - I actually didn't know that giant stags were a thing in the game, I just thought it was a miyama stag. It's always delightful when I can donate something new to the museum!


----------



## ravenblue

Gwen suggested the hotspring in Ravena. Since it seems the more natural pwps are finally starting to roll in, I may begin a small landscaping overhaul. Iris's house is also undergoing some expansion and redecorating, so I may have an entirely "new" town for Ravena's one year anniversary, lol.


----------



## ohkat

I finally managed to plot reset perfect plots again (curse you Diana and many more for moving out) and got all my clover/mushroom paths picked up (which was a nightmare) after I figured out I didn't really like them. Very excited to start actually remodeling/pathing my town again.


----------



## Alsafie

Started a new town today! Collecting my dreamers while the spots are still open


----------



## meggtheegg

Today I got multiple PWPs done, worked at the Roost for the first time in Cape Egg, finished my second Gracie fashion check, did some landscaping, and finished my second and last self made face standee, both of which i'm so proud of (they're Kiki and Jiji hehe)


----------



## RayisNTDO

this


----------



## TamaMushroom

I have started my third town and in progress in my second town as well. I am suing my second town to scan in the villagers and then moving them out into my third town. My second town has a theme and to my luck the villagers i meditated out I do not have their amiibo cards yet, so it is going to have to be put on hold longer. (Although I am buying a lot of the unpopular/cheap ones to fill in my collection) it's quite amazing to see that some of these villagers have quite the following, so much so that there cards are in the double digit ranges. I mean I knew that a long time ago, but I can't believe that they haven't dropped some ya know!? I can't wait to finish my collection, though trying to gather it is half the fun! (Too bad they are not selling them anymore) I might try to buy some more packs from Nintendo directly to try to get some of these rarer villagers, because paying over $4.00 seems to be a little much for what it is.


----------



## Lemonsky

The log bench was built today and it looks really nice next to the fire pit, similar to the campground.  I caught a diving beetle and a nibble fish too - no angelfish yet though.


----------



## ravenblue

Anabelle randomly sent me the last piece I needed of the Exotic series, so I now have two complete series (with a third to be obtained from a streetpass house) and can start working on HHA points. Paid off the back room, ordered the right side room, and cleared out some storage slots. Demolished a project yesterday and set up the hot spring in its place today. Seems like a lot of busyness for a town I thought was finished, haha.


----------



## vixenk99

I've been slowly working on hybrids and got two blue pansies this week


----------



## Mareets

I trampled one of my two orange roses and zucker is in my campsite but I already have 10 villagers !!  Great day for me lol


----------



## Aderyn

your boy got himself 38 gold roses c;


----------



## stitchmaker

The casual/spare town mayor added another streetlamp.   Refused to quit until the game gave the mayor her Giant Snakehead fish.  3 hours later and the game finally gave her one.  Arrived back in town and found a tarantula freaking out in front of retail.  Pulled out the net and it calmed down.  Caught her 2nd one. 

A repeat villager plotted their house so he'll have to go once his house appears.


----------



## meggtheegg

Finally got perfect town status in Cape Egg today!! 

now to finally decorate with all my gyroids and mushrooms hehe


----------



## Ryumia

These are the things that I accomplished today in my town:


Chop some of my trees.
Watered my blue and purple hybrid flowers.
Planted some trees, bushes, and flowers.
Decorated my house some more since I was lacking space in my secret storage.
Got the Exhibit Room 1 and Exhibit Room 3.
Decorated Exhibit Room 1 to be the Residential Area for Blathers and Celeste. It's still a work in progress though.
Decorated Exhibit Room 3 to be a Library. Again... Work in progress as well. :T
Got some of my furniture customized from Cyrus.
I unexpectedly got a villager in my town.
Got a villager of mine to leave my town.
Got a mannequin from Labelle. 
Upgraded Supermarket (Super T&T) to the Home Center (T.I.Y).
Did some tasks to earn some Meow coupons.


----------



## seacube

here are a few things I did;
talked to all my villagers and did chores for them
organized my flowers and planted bamboo
got a house expansion
decorated the beach with flowers & banana trees
finished my bridge pwp and started the wishing well one
chopped down a bunch of trees
watered all my flowers
bought everything from leifs' shop
and i'm currently at the island and i'm catching some bugs and fish to give to blathers


----------



## ravenblue

I got my first gold badge! Town Concierge for delivering a gift to Vesta from Poppy


----------



## stitchmaker

In my casual town Player 4 finally caught her Gar.  Spent 2 long nights looking for it.  She found no tarantula/scorpions.
Player 3 went to the island to get more flowers and found a tarantula in front of city hall.  It's her 2nd one.

Added a fountain beside the bench and Lily moved in last night.


----------



## meggtheegg

passed my final gracie fashion check and got the T&T emporium!!
got rid of all of my unwanted pink hybrids and will be redecorating with all white flowers
slowly expanding the rooms in my mayor's house and decorating them into what i want them to be
got around to upgrading my second player, yolko's house from a tent to an actual house LOL
added 3 PWPs recently: the reset center, well, and police station (yay copper!)
Also upgraded my train station to the fairy tale one


----------



## betta

finally finished my art gallery  & I plot reset for the first time & it went surprisingly good & I was really proud of myself LOL
& I apparently discovered that villagers can plot on furniture or anything that's laid out on the ground 
I had items all over a strip of land that I only wanted for my mayor & my alt characters houses but when I was plot resetting, Wolfgang was able to plot his house on that part of my town & over my goddamn items >:C like wth


----------



## Ryumia

These are the things that I accomplished today in my town:


Moved some flowers on my beach to makes some space for stuff I left in my regular storage.
Took out everything from the regular storage and laid them all out on the beach.
Completed the Art section and Fossil section of the Museum.
Did a Fashion Check from Gracie.
Went to visit Katrina's tent to get a fortune told to me.
Watered my blue violets. There pretty difficult to breed... :T
Finished decorating Exhibit Room 3 (Library).
Moved two villagers out of my town. So... I currently have 8 villagers now. 
Expecting a new villager to move in that I was able to get from someone. The villager is named Eugene. Can't wait to start plot resetting him. :3

Bought some stuff in the Home Center (T.I.Y).
Fixed a lot of the paths in my town.
Did some tasks to earn some Meow coupons.


----------



## Moonfish

I finally hunkered down to complete my encyclopedias and museum.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Layed down mossy stone paths, got ruby to move, put in a streetlamp, finally grew more black cosmos, and decorated my house some.


----------



## lilmarshal

This is what I did yesterday haha:
- MEOW coupon tasks because I hardly have any lol
- GOT MARSHAL YAYY
- Found out Diana is moving
- Planted lots of bushes and trees along the back of my town
- Planted some perfect cherry trees by my house
- Put designs down so villagers don't move into inconvenient places
- Watered hybrids
- Small storage clear out


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Finally got molly!! Decorated the outside of her house and landscaped a bit.

Havent pkayed with my other characters for so long that their hair was "messy", so i fixed them at shampoodles.

Figured out villager house placement for my second town, and layed MORE patterns.

 Upgraded a secondary characters house, and started buying furniture to decorate.


----------



## meggtheegg

Changed my mayor's and alts outfits a little
Completely redid all of my paths in my town!
Did a bit of landscaping- bushes, trees, moving around flowers
Worked more on decorating my mayor's house
Refurbished a bunch of furniture 
Ordered/bought a bunch of furniture


----------



## lilmarshal

- Upgraded T&Ts store
- MEOW coupon tasks
- Diana moved out
- Learnt Mallary is moving out
- Got kicks
- Learnt a new emote from shrunk
- Worked on getting the mannequins
- Continued with landscaping
- Expanded mayors house (I have all the rooms now yay!)
- Caught a few new bugs/fish/fossils
- Organised storage


----------



## meggtheegg

Got my first villager pic!! From Maple 
Almost have my house completely upgraded and finished. The main room, left room, and upstairs are finished. Now I just need to finish expanding the basement and right room (back room is expanded just gotta finish decorating)
Moved Purrl out and asked Vivian to move into her place (just have to plot reset) 
Got another PWP suggestion from Flora
Remembered Gracie gives you a mannequin when you purchase from her so I got that!
Got a badge from Phineas


----------



## deuces

got rid of my second person in town because i hated their placement and now i just have a lil tent house ! <3 
it took an hour to put all their stuff outside so i wouldnt lose it, but o well ('::


----------



## dimicrow

Ta-ta-ta-dahh!!


----------



## Nenya

Just passed Gracie's second fashion check...another ugly outfit, but, hey, mayor doesn't have to wear it long, right? 

Also got the mannequin from LaBelle for extra character Lavana.


----------



## DistressedSpace

After dropping the game for like 6 months I finally go around to playing it again. I sold my old town, got like 16 mil for it. Probably could've gotten a lot more but oh well- I remade my town with my Mayor as Dove and my town as Willow.

Oh my gosh I adore my new map. Everything is perfect. I have apples, I have a matching town hall and train station, everything is on the top part of the map. I also had amazing starting villagers. I'm over the moon, I can't wait to begin working on this place!


----------



## CaramelCookie

This!



Now, the fish and bug sections are a different story... >v<


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Flower clock finally. I'm just worried if I rest with PWP's, I'd get less suggestions now. I'm still waiting for the picnic blanket. Long way to go.


----------



## meggiewes

I re-organized my roses so that I have a nice pattern of colors along my path and are in the perfect order to spawn almost all of the hybrid flowers! I am very proud of myself. I just started playing again after selling my town last year when the update hit. Now I love my town of Stardust as much as I loved my town of Teapot!


----------



## ravenblue

Broke 150,000 points for the HHA interior challenge. Now to figure out how to do the exterior theme one as well...


----------



## ILikeFroakies

As I plan on restarting, I sold everything I own at the retail. All clothes and furniture. All I have left are my tools, perfect native fruit, normal native fruit and other fruits I have gathered


----------



## deuces

pff, i finally sold everything in my storage and put the junk i bought that was laying around in the now empty storage. that was a journey lol, now im trying to dump katie on my mum and get a new badge. problem is phineas isnt showing up )': oh well my man will visit soon hopefully


----------



## mertle

i feel like doing one of these every day for a month for puntada would be kinda fun seeing as i started it today. if these get annoying i'll stop though lool

*day 1*

today i started puntada; tbh it didn't take that long to find a map i really liked, only a couple of tries. it has a green train station/town hall, cherries as the native fruit, square grass & tangy, angus, tiffany, anchovy and frobert as my starting villagers planning on moving them all out though, yes including you anchovy also super happy with my house placement.

i upgraded my house a couple times (i am not opposed to tt) and saw gayle will be the next villager to move in, started work on my development permit - at _54%_ woo - and donated my first few fossils, bugs n fish to the museum. oh yeah also found the pitfall seed and moved it to the corner of my town, glad that's out the way now. hopefully tmr i can finish my development permit and upgrade house more c:


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

In Fandom I finally got all the Blue Roses I needed for the houses and areas I needed them around. YAY!!


----------



## Jesteroo

I finally grew my first blue rose ever! Yay!


----------



## deuces

literally nothing, i can't time travel and it's 11 pm- i just wanna sell my turnips man


----------



## stitchmaker

Casual town spent 2 nights on the same date for scorpion and tarantula hunting.   2 player had the catch a scorpion and 1 player had catch a tarantula for a coupon.
Mayor caught 3 tarantula and finally got her scorpion for 2 coupons.  Player 2 caught her scorpion and than a 2nd one in a short period of time.  Player 4 had the tarantula coupon but didn't find one.  She caught the scorpion for her collection.   Just need 2 tarantula and than more PWP can be built. 

Mayor got the drilling rig PWP.    Moved to the next day and Player 2 got the first invite to sit on the bench.   I'm having a lot of fun playing this town as a casual one.


----------



## meggiewes

Jesteroo said:


> I finally grew my first blue rose ever! Yay!



Yay! That is so exciting! I'm currently on my quest for black roses so I can get started with blue roses.


----------



## Tim

Jesteroo said:


> I finally grew my first blue rose ever! Yay!



Congrats!! That's awesome! I have been trying to grow blue roses for years now and no luck. I finally broke down and offered to buy some from someone on the forums here, hoping to have my first pair tomorrow! Congrats on growing one yourself, I wish I had the patience to keep on trying with mine!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Tim said:


> Congrats!! That's awesome! I have been trying to grow blue roses for years now and no luck. I finally broke down and offered to buy some from someone on the forums here, hoping to have my first pair tomorrow! Congrats on growing one yourself, I wish I had the patience to keep on trying with mine!



I finally got the purple rose just the other day! And then last night I put it next to an orange rose & earlier today a red rose spawned. It looks exactly like a regular red rose, it doesn't say hybrid red either. Do you know if it's really just like that? I kept it separate now somewhere safe because I might get confused. In my breeding area there are reds too to grow orange. Ugh! I didn't know acquiring blue is THAT hard until I searched online.


----------



## mertle

*day 2*

woo got my development permit! gayle also moved in and i upgraded my house again, its now got the biggest bottom floor so next expansion will be the upstairs. i donated a few more bugs, fish and fossils to the museum and have got about 10 bugs and fish in my encyclopedia. oh yeah, and i also unlocked the island! tomorrow i'd like to purchase the beautiful town ordinance so i can plant my hybrids from my old town without having to worry about them dying lool


----------



## Tim

Underneath The Stars said:


> I finally got the purple rose just the other day! And then last night I put it next to an orange rose & earlier today a red rose spawned. It looks exactly like a regular red rose, it doesn't say hybrid red either. Do you know if it's really just like that? I kept it separate now somewhere safe because I might get confused. In my breeding area there are reds too to grow orange. Ugh! I didn't know acquiring blue is THAT hard until I searched online.



Yes, unfortunately is hard and no there is no easy way to tell what the hybrid parents were for each individual flower. What I do is I just breed my flowers and pick up the offspring and move them to a completely different section of my town (preferably the beach). Sometimes I will write what they are on a sheet of paper but it has gotten to the point that blue roses is all I need to breed for so I know that that's the only option for the roses on my beach to be. I usually will keep the flower in my inventory until there is a pair of them or more to water together, so if you forget the parents or anything you at least have more than one you can breed together.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Tim said:


> Yes, unfortunately is hard and no there is no easy way to tell what the hybrid parents were for each individual flower. What I do is I just breed my flowers and pick up the offspring and move them to a completely different section of my town (preferably the beach). Sometimes I will write what they are on a sheet of paper but it has gotten to the point that blue roses is all I need to breed for so I know that that's the only option for the roses on my beach to be. I usually will keep the flower in my inventory until there is a pair of them or more to water together, so if you forget the parents or anything you at least have more than one you can breed together.



Lmao after all that guides online, I didn't know the red hybrid roses will literally be just like red roses oh boy. I'm forgetful where I put flowers so I guess I'll have to put them in the Fence PWP and remove the blue pansies there or the beach.

Honestly, I didn't know the blue roses were considered the most rare. I just assumed you have to breed them in order to have them (after I saw them from other towns), but since my town paths are blue and that's the color my town is going for I really wanted blue roses. Then I found out people actually took MONTHS to get them like WOT EVEN O_O


----------



## Tim

Underneath The Stars said:


> Lmao after all that guides online, I didn't know the red hybrid roses will literally be just like red roses oh boy. I'm forgetful where I put flowers so I guess I'll have to put them in the Fence PWP and remove the blue pansies there or the beach.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't know the blue roses were considered the most rare. I just assumed you have to breed them in order to have them (after I saw them from other towns), but since my town paths are blue and that's the color my town is going for I really wanted blue roses. Then I found out people actually took MONTHS to get them like WOT EVEN O_O



Just traded for my blue roses today! finally got them after all this time! I wish i could have grown my own but i'm still very happy that i have finally acquired them. These forums are getting me back into Animal Crossing big time. I used to get so bored with my town after a while, but now I have so much to do and people to talk to about it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Tim said:


> Just traded for my blue roses today! finally got them after all this time! I wish i could have grown my own but i'm still very happy that i have finally acquired them. These forums are getting me back into Animal Crossing big time. I used to get so bored with my town after a while, but now I have so much to do and people to talk to about it.



I finally just bought a pair too, I think we both got it from Elephantmarshmallow lol. Being a member of this forum or just an AC community in general really helps a LOT, and would you make you more interested to play.


----------



## mertle

*day 3*

i bought the beautiful town ordinance so now i can plant my hybrids tomorrow without having to worry about them dying! i also donated more stuff to the museum, did meow coupon tasks and payed off my first pwp - a suspension bridge c:


----------



## DistressedSpace

I've been investing a lot in turnips lately and trying my luck. I got a bit annoyed because I sold them when the price was around 140...only for it to spike up to around 400 later. Yeah I wasn't too happy about that. Made around 300k so far though so I can't complain too much haha!

I've been trying to plan out my town more, typically what I'm going to do with it, where I'm going to put public word projects and so on! I'm trying to plan out the campsite first because I'm not sure where to put it at the moment but I'm sure I'll figure out. 

I've managed to get vesta to move out. As much as I love her, her house is just in a rather annoying spot. Also why do all the new villagers insist on placing their plots right next to my house? Like seriously you could put your house anywhere. Literally anywhere but nah right in front of my door is such a great spot.

I'm still not too sure what to do with my town- I'm likely going to make it a forest themed town. Not sure what colours I'm going to use? I often stick to red flowers but I'm starting to lean towards using white. It's a shame weed flowers don't stick around and dissapear. I'd love to have my town full of them! They look so lovely and would go so well with the look I'm trying to get.

Speaking of which I really need to work on remaking my paths...which is going to be a pain. I'm terrible with pixel art and I have no idea how I'm going to make these stepping stones. Never mind, I'll figure something out.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Got a few hybrids which is nice


----------



## Tim

Underneath The Stars said:


> I finally just bought a pair too, I think we both got it from Elephantmarshmallow lol. Being a member of this forum or just an AC community in general really helps a LOT, and would you make you more interested to play.



Yeah we both did get it from elephantmarshmallow! So far I have bred a couple more from the ones I bought. I'm extremely happy with the purchase! Working on getting more blue violets too because they are nice looking. I have been collecting a lot of bushes for some strange reason and I plan to make my town real nice with the bushes around my paths but I can't decide what bushes to plant and where to plant them. That's one of my biggest struggles is indecisiveness when placing objects espescially with bushes because there are so many types and colors. Hopefully I will be able to decide and place them soon, and I hope they look great!


----------



## Ryumia

Here's what I accomplished in my town today:


What able to do enough fortunes get Katrina's place to be requested in my town.
Requested Katrina's place to be built and paid the all the bells to get it built.
Katrina's place is now built and can be visited daily.
Upgraded some of the rooms in my second character's (Wally) house.
Decorated a lot in my second character's house.
His house is going to be a medical clinic.

Took out majority of the stuff from my mayor character's (Margie) regular storage.
Decorated a little bit in my mayor's house.
Worked part time in Brewster's Cafe for both characters.
Cleared out some of the weeds in my town since I haven't been plucking them out in a while.
Got some new bugs and donated them to my museum.
Decorated a bit in Exhibit Room 1. It is coming along very nicely.
Got some badges for both my characters.
Did some tasks for both characters to get Meow coupons.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Tim said:


> Yeah we both did get it from elephantmarshmallow! So far I have bred a couple more from the ones I bought. I'm extremely happy with the purchase! Working on getting more blue violets too because they are nice looking. I have been collecting a lot of bushes for some strange reason and I plan to make my town real nice with the bushes around my paths but I can't decide what bushes to plant and where to plant them. That's one of my biggest struggles is indecisiveness when placing objects espescially with bushes because there are so many types and colors. Hopefully I will be able to decide and place them soon, and I hope they look great!



I'm the same way! I've been hoarding bushes from the island, but never planted them until I get more. I want my decisions to be final. It's a hassle to replan.
I got the blue violets too for Marshal's house.

****

What I accomplished today?
Lighthouse finally built
And Static suggested the Zen Garden!

I feel so happy when they suggest PWP I actually want. Those signs they used to suggest are so useless. Shari please come through and suggest the picnic blanket be useful for once


----------



## Lemonsky

Nothing major today so far but I caught a darner dragonfly and a giant snakehead.  Gladys also came for a visit.


----------



## calamitybot

I finally achieved perfect town achievement for 15 days! My character and side character now both have the golden watering can, which is absolutely fantastic compared to the normal watering can, which I previously used.

Also, I finally got a ping for one of my non-dreamies (Phil) to move out! I like him, but I like a lot of other villagers more. Now I can have room for Cherry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Underneath The Stars said:


> I feel so happy when they suggest PWP I actually want. Those signs they used to suggest are so useless. Shari please come through and suggest the picnic blanket be useful for once



Ugh, I hate those signs! I get so excited when I get pinged but then I get a dumb caution sign that I will never build.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

calamitybot said:


> I finally achieved perfect town achievement for 15 days! My character and side character now both have the golden watering can, which is absolutely fantastic compared to the normal watering can, which I previously used.
> 
> Also, I finally got a ping for one of my non-dreamies (Phil) to move out! I like him, but I like a lot of other villagers more. Now I can have room for Cherry!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hate those signs! I get so excited when I get pinged but then I get a dumb caution sign that I will never build.



Custom design sign is the only sign I can see myself using. And even that I can only see myself building when I'm finish with PWPs to lead the way for visitors.

It's safe to say PWPs are even more difficult to get than rare items or rare flowers as you can't trade them with tbt lol.

I swear if Shari requested that Scarecrow before Picnic, Wisteria Trellis, or Windmill she's GOING.


----------



## Tim

I am finally building up a nice little stash of blue roses to decorate with, very excited to see the new growth every day when I step outside my door. I am debating on whether or not to try and cover my town in patterns to block villagers from moving anywhere but into certain spaces that I decide, but I don't want to limit my flower growing space by covering everything. I would be missing out on a huge amount of ground space and growth opportunity by putting designs everywhere. Also, if i just place the designs enough to limit where villagers can move but not place them on every tile, it looks horrid. I have some designs placed outside every 4 squares or so in my hybrid flower patches because I don't want them mowed down by a villager but it really is horrible to look at. I wish there was a design that looked exactly like the grass does in ACNL so when i place it down it will just look like there is nothing on the ground (or at least so similar that at a glance you cant tell). So far I haven't found any design that fits what I am looking for. Maybe the answer is to just have 2 towns, one I try to make as nice as possible (with designs placed everywhere and nice paths etc). And one that I just have flowers everywhere and constantly growing and breeding and "supplying" for the main town. 

I see people that have more than one town (sometimes a ton of towns) and I am curious as to what the method is to having more than one town? Do these people just have multiple cartridges or is there a different way that I am completely missing? 

Anyone's thoughts on the matter are greatly appreciated  I enjoy all the feedback


----------



## Ryumia

Things that I've done in my town today:


Finally got Mint to leave my town since her house essentially was blocking two villager house spaces.
Though... I am expecting a new villager (Ribbot) to come over to move into my town.

Did more decorating to my second character's (Wally) place. And... It seems like am getting closer and closer to finishing.
Fully upgraded Wally's house and paid all the loans needed.
Did some refurbishing  of furniture at Re-Tail.
Decorated Exhibit Room 3 a bit and probably need to decorate a bit more.
Rearranged and decorated one room of my mayor character's (Margie) place.
Added some paths to where Mint use to live, so the new villager will move into the right spot almost immediately when plot-resetting.


----------



## mertle

*day 4*

yay the beautiful town ordinance is in full working order! also finally got the secret storeroom so i could move all the items cluttering up my train station into organised drawers. other than that i did the usual - meow coupon tasks, donating to museum etc 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*day 5*

didn?t really do anything today apart from a couple of trades as i was busy c:


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Can I post what I did NOT accomplish?

I wasn’t completely aware that it was Peanut’s birthday today, I feel so bad I entered her house to check if she displayed the blue bench I re-gifted her and suddenly, she’s celebrating her birthday with Lyman. How did I NOT receive the letter that she’s celebrating soon? She’s one of my faves and I didn’t even prepare a present. I had to RUN home and to Timmy’s to see what I can get. I had gifts wrapped & ready in every other birthdays just recently (there’s too much tbh May 31 Marcie, June 1 Keaton, later June 14 Pippy. so much birthdays what to heck)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tim said:


> I am finally building up a nice little stash of blue roses to decorate with, very excited to see the new growth every day when I step outside my door. I am debating on whether or not to try and cover my town in patterns to block villagers from moving anywhere but into certain spaces that I decide, but I don't want to limit my flower growing space by covering everything. I would be missing out on a huge amount of ground space and growth opportunity by putting designs everywhere. Also, if i just place the designs enough to limit where villagers can move but not place them on every tile, it looks horrid. I have some designs placed outside every 4 squares or so in my hybrid flower patches because I don't want them mowed down by a villager but it really is horrible to look at. I wish there was a design that looked exactly like the grass does in ACNL so when i place it down it will just look like there is nothing on the ground (or at least so similar that at a glance you cant tell). So far I haven't found any design that fits what I am looking for. Maybe the answer is to just have 2 towns, one I try to make as nice as possible (with designs placed everywhere and nice paths etc). And one that I just have flowers everywhere and constantly growing and breeding and "supplying" for the main town.
> 
> I see people that have more than one town (sometimes a ton of towns) and I am curious as to what the method is to having more than one town? Do these people just have multiple cartridges or is there a different way that I am completely missing?
> 
> Anyone's thoughts on the matter are greatly appreciated  I enjoy all the feedback



I do something like this. Around different parts in my town I don?t want villagers to move, or planning to put PWP. I don?t put too much flowers knowing I?ll remove them anyway.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Muffy suggested the Wisteria trellis last night, not sure where I?m gonna put it but I?m happy to have it!


----------



## Euphy

Not much, picked up some random flowers and updated my DA


----------



## Tim

Underneath The Stars said:


> Can I post what I did NOT accomplish?
> 
> I wasn?t completely aware that it was Peanut?s birthday today, I feel so bad I entered her house to check if she displayed the blue bench I re-gifted her and suddenly, she?s celebrating her birthday with Lyman. How did I NOT receive the letter that she?s celebrating soon? She?s one of my faves and I didn?t even prepare a present. I had to RUN home and to Timmy?s to see what I can get. I had gifts wrapped & ready in every other birthdays just recently (there?s too much tbh May 31 Marcie, June 1 Keaton, later June 14 Pippy. so much birthdays what to heck)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I do something like this. Around different parts in my town I don?t want villagers to move, or planning to put PWP. I don?t put too much flowers knowing I?ll remove them anyway.
> 
> View attachment 217385



That's the nicest I have seen, I like your idea. I might have to create a new character just for paths. I think I am going to do some more research on the size of space an animal requires in order to move in a location and then just use a nice design, like those that you have, and use them to block off areas until I put PWP's in that spot. I will try to block villagers housing space with mostly PWP's  and less designs on the ground. I will have to look though my town and try and come up with a good spot, or spots, for my villagers to live and plan out everything about my town before I go forward with my designs and "neighborhood" placements.


----------



## stitchmaker

All the players completed their fishing collections in my casual town.  One of those players also completed their diving collection for the museum.   
Player 2 found 2 more scorpions last night.  She needs a tarantula and pond skater to finish her summer collection.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Got the golden watering can!


----------



## Ryumia

Here's what I got done in my town for today:


Changing my second character's (Wally) house exterior.
Went to Club LOL with Wally to gain more emotions.
Did a small amount of tasks to gain some Meow coupons.
Did a bit of landscaping in my town.
Finally having Tangy to suggest moving out of my town. 
*Note*: I needed her to leave my town really badly due to the fact her house was blocking two potential house spaces for new villagers that I wanted to have in the future. Sorry, Tangy. But... You had to go. I need the house spacing. :T

Watered my blue hybrid violets and purple hybrid pansies.


----------



## mertle

*day 6*

again didn't do much, was busy but hopefully tomorrow (or today because i'm writing this late) will be more productive than the last couple of days lol


----------



## stitchmaker

Found a nice surprise PWP Topiary on the list in my casual town.   The town got it's town permit to build PWP in July.
I remember having a visiting player pull weeds in one of my spare towns last year and than finding out it was Weeding Day 2 days later.   Leif said there were no weeds but didn't mention the PWP Topiary.  Guess the PWP Topiary went on the list when it was a Spare Town at the time. 

Added the Topiary.


----------



## Lemonsky

I caught a tarantula today.  I had a feeling that that specific area would be a particularly spidery area since I had seen a few running around there.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Celebrated the 5 year anniversary of my town today!


----------



## dimicrow

I got more Jacobs ladders~. I made the fountain pwp and it's in an awkward place so I'm surrounding it with them. and, this is the first time I've seen Katie so if anybody would be so kind as to let me in their town that'd be cool skjfdlfh;


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

Moved in Static


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I dug up fossils. Did villager requests. I paid my current house loan and upgraded my house. I went shopping on mainstreet and found some furniture I needed for my house. Went to the Island and hunted beetles to sell.Went around town looking for tarantula but had no luck finding one. In Dewdrop, I dug up fossils. Talked to the villagers. Decorated the back room in my house. Went fishing to find fish for museum.


----------



## veryspooks

Realised i need to clean up the flowers and tend to the weeds lol


----------



## stitchmaker

In my casual town Player 2 and 4 finally caught their tarantulas.   Caught 3 to 5 scorpions before the tarantula appeared.
Just need the 2 winter only in your town bugs for all 4 players to complete their collection.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I finally caught the tarantula and scorpion for my museum. I talked to all of the villagers and did any requests they had. I decorated the left room in my house. I dug up fossils. Sold beetles to make more money. I got the dream badge. In dewdrop, I have started to look for the tarantula and scorpion but haven't found them yet. I talked to all the villagers and did requests for them. I paid the current house loan for player 2 and upgraded the house. Went to the island to hunt beetles to sell.


----------



## Euphy

lol... I just planted a bush


----------



## Tim

I did a ton today! I finally finished a path I have been meaning to complete, it connects the house to another part of the town, which finally makes a nice long loop. It took a while and there was a lot of trees and there was a flower taking every square a path would be so I had to move each flower before i could place the path. I was just too lazy to do it until now. But, I finally finished it and I am happy I did.

I also have been working on opening a hybrid shop. It has been a dream of mine since forever. I have been growing flowers like crazy and almost have as much as I would consider would be alright for opening it up. I designed the storefront already, which took a while. Now I am just waiting for all the flowers to grow, which is taking forever! I am excited to open I just don't understand how people with shops can keep up with all the orders as I am not even open yet and it takes a while to build up my stock. I hope to be ready and opened by the end of the week! If anyone is reading this I would love for you to check it out! I am excited, and it can't come soon enough. 

Final thing I accomplished today would be that I finally got a couple of the villagers I really don't like to move away, or say they are going to, and I have been trying and waiting for them to do so for a while so it makes me happy. I would like to walk around my town and want to talk to every villager I see because they are all villagers I like but unfortunately I am not at that point yet. And I don't want to buy villagers, I want to see who will move in and get to know them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Euphy said:


> lol... I just planted a bush



This is, by far, the best post on this whole thread.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main town  5 year anniversary is today.  

Casual town started cataloging furniture for their houses.   Once that's done I can start decorating.
Got a Stone Tablet PWP request and the museum 2nd floor last night.  Picked the 2nd floor museum and paid it off.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I lined some plants with white roses and filled in some gaps with white tulips and white pansies.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

I got Pippy’s picture after giving her a birthday present. This game is just too cute. I love her T_T


----------



## Imbri

I demolished the fountain in my park last night, so this morning I had Isabelle place it a bit more centrally. Now to start paying it off. Again.


----------



## rosaceae_blossoms

I set up a small section for hybrids. Never really tried breeding fully before today. Hopefully I get some hybrids!


----------



## Ryumia

List of things that I accomplished in my town today:


*Mayor Margie*
Talk to my villagers and prevent them from moving away.
Ordered some stuff from the catalog to get items for my other characters.
Sold lots of apples in Re-tail since they were the premium item of the day (10/14/17 was the date of it).
Fixed some of my paths since I keep accident taking them out with my other characters.
Did a few tasks to get some Meow coupons.
Move some junk around that I left on the ground of my town.

*Wally (2nd Character)*
Refurbished some of the furniture that I have.
Gave some fruit to Dr. Shrunk to gain some more emotional reactions.
Order some stuff from the catalog that I needed.
Bought some accessories from Label to try to get the last mannequin.
Did some tasks in order to get some Meow Coupons.
Sold some apples at Re-tail.

*Rosalie (3rd Character)*
Refurbished some of the furniture that I have.
Gave some fruit to Dr. Shrunk to gain some more emotional reactions.
Order some stuff from the catalog that I needed.
Bought some accessories from Label to try to get the last mannequin.
Did some tasks in order to get some Meow Coupons.
Sold some apples at Re-tail.
Got some house upgrades and paid the loan for them.
Purchases some house exteriors from Tom Nook at Nook's Homes.
Sent mail to my future self in order to make space for essential tools.


----------



## miiwii

Finally started making paths after having my town for almost 5 years lol


----------



## orchidflesh

I’ve done some miscellaneous gardening, some house decoration, and now I’m just trying to decide where to start building a water well in my town!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

My zen spa garden is coming nicely! I like when my vision is finally in development, even though bushes are trial & error. Ya feel me?
Now I?m just waiting for an outdoor bed suggestion, which I?m strangely not getting. As usual pwp is such a PAIN.
Then, I forgot today is the bug off so there will be no ceremony for the zen lamp. I wanted to take a screenshot & get on with the next project!


----------



## MayorQuinn

I got a perfect town rating!! :-D I?ve started my Fairytale Town Hall Renovation


----------



## Imbri

I'm not sure accomplish is the right word for it, but with the hydrangeas in bloom, I've realised I have to reverse them all. I have pink in the northern section and blue in the south. Unfortunately, the pink looks off with the orange flowers, apple, and pear trees. Ugh! And I thought I was done planting shrubs.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Um, FINALLY!!!!!! I actually may or may not have screamed when Shari said this




Was really not expecting this because today?s the bug off. Speaking of, got a gold trophy today.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night my casual town jumped from end of July to January to catch their last 2 bugs.
Caught the 2 bugs for all 4 players.  Dropped by the museum to donate the last 2 bugs for the museum.   Got the Cafe request and built it. 

Today players dropped by my main town and got their golden nets.   Two more weeks and they get their golden fishing rods.


----------



## 22lexi

Got first place in the bug off! I'm so excited to get further into the game, as it was my second day playing. Also payed my down payment!


----------



## MayorQuinn

I got first place in the bug-off and I finally unlocked being able to work in Brewster?s cafe!!!


----------



## Ryumia

I didn't really accomplish much in the game for today. Just decorating a bit for two of my characters' house. As well as making the two characters visit Dr. Shrunk to get more emotional reactions. I sold a lot of perfect oranges in my town today due to the fact that it was the premium item for that day. I will keep note of this date (10/17/17) in case I want to go back and sell more of them. Need those bells for these characters.


----------



## 5cm/s

started a new town- nectar with mayor bumble!
- got a cute temp outfit to use until i unlock the qr machine (or maybe i'll keep it? it's p cute)
- decorated around town with hybrids and normal flowers
- said hi to all my villagers!! i really love them all so far
- started donating to the museum

this town, i'm going to be very flexible with, and allow to look a little overgrown. i'm not going to plan it at all, which is very unlike me, and i really like how it's turning out so far!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

First, I'll say that my old 3DS XL has been broken for ten months. I could still play some games, but the Y button was constantly held down, so certain games like Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon, Mario Golf, and New Leaf, I was unable to play. But I finally graduated high school a few days ago, and I used my graduation money to buy myself a brand new 3DS. Transferred all the data from my old system to my new one, and I can play New Leaf again.
Onto what I did yesterday: I pulled the weeds that were present in town from not being present for ten months, and said hi to the neighbors. I also got a new camper: Lobo, an old friend from one of my previous towns. He's going to be moving in!
Goose moved away during my absence, however. I had forgotten who most of my residents were, so I wasn't really bothered that much.


----------



## stitchmaker

Got a nice surprise when Isabelle said I reached perfect town in my Casual town.   Updated City Hall and will kept the town as is until they get their golden watering cans.   

Another casual town got their town permit.  Added beautiful and a bridge.


----------



## purple_vixen

I had some nice forum people visit, to check out my shops and my town 

My best friend and her kids also visited my town to play in game, and no-one trampled the flowers that I planted at the weekend. Phew. 

I updated my DA and backed up my game via Powersaves cartridge after landscaping all weekend. 

I also agreed to let Marcel move out, after turning him down twice before. I may regret this!


Vix.


----------



## will.

accomplished a crap ton of work today!! planted the rest of my trees, and time traveled in order to get the qr code scanner from the able sisters. i removed half of the trees on my path and replaced them with peach trees so i wouldn't have straight pear trees all throughout my town.

i updated my dream address, watered all flowers and removed all weeds, as usual. also bought the beautiful town ordinance.
i got an amazing brick and moss path and laid out the first half of my town. everything is really coming together and i'm proud of my little town so far. once these trees grow in, i'll start collecting/buying flowers and plant them around my house and in between trees. i think i'll also start on the second part of my town layout tomorrow. my paths don't lead to villagers houses which i'm bound to fix sometime. 

ugh! so many pretty plans for my town and i'm only in the beginning. hopefully i'll have a decent looking town before animal crossing switch comes out!!

-w


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Covered my whole town in paths, except for 7 3x3 spots where villagers can move in (they are 'good' spots, not too close to anything or something like that), and yet I keep getting random move-ins in random places... Oh game why... I don't want to use amiibos to boot them out, because amiibo move-ins never seem to move out in my towns...
On a positive note: after receiving the red carnation on fathers day, I can finally start trying to breed some carnations!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Started planning where to put the park. Took me an hour where to place the jungle gym! Had to have bushes around it so it's a lot of work & advance planning--as pwp can disturb it. Decided to have 2 parks instead as I can't make a big one, unfortunately. One with playground (face standee-just finished, jungle gym-currently funding) & one with benches & statue fountain (still waiting to unlock)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finally managed to fund my police station, and yesterday I got one of my dreamies: Scoot!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Wow. It's been four years (and two towns) since I last posted on TBT.

Well... today in Epiphany, I achieved the silver Gardening badge, and paid off the loan on my initial basement construction.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gave Lobo a good new home and helped someone with Katie. Not bad for a Sunday.


----------



## abella-chan

I dug up some fossils and donated some to the museum, also got to visit the island for the first time today! Got some lychees, durian, and bananas to take back to my town + a bunch of flowers since my town's been lacking. Also got Marina a present for her birthday <3 since I happen to be 2 days ahead LOL

Also planning on trying to catch more sharks/bugs today at the island to pay the remaining 100k bells for a new bridge!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Got another dreamie: Molly!


----------



## Bosmer

Went to the island to fill up the basket with beetles and sharks and sell them off, bought some bushes to plant for later, and finished some challenges to get some MEOW coupons. Right now trying to get a certain pwp if I ever get it..


----------



## blushpeony

Spent 2 hours getting sharks.


----------



## CrimsonTiger

The only villager I had that wasn't moved in where I wanted a him was Bruce, and he finally moved out! Now every house will be in the little 'subdivision' that I made. Now on to the next big project...


----------



## Enny156

I FINALLY caught a saddled bichir. It took me forever ._. I also caught a coelacanth which didn't take me long at all, even though I accidentally scared one away.


----------



## rinabun

i finally got the cafe for my town! now i get to chill with brewster anytime~


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I just restarted! I'm really excited for this town. My layout is amazing and one of my starting villagers is a dreamie of mine!!!!


----------



## Imbri

I paid off the statue fountain, worked on landscaping in my park, and _finally_ produced my first blue rose. It's been set aside on my beach and I'll keep working on a second, so I have a breeding pair.


----------



## Khaelis

Adopted Chief and he plotted his house in a fantastic spot. Although he didn't have much choice, was literally the only spot he could plot it. This makes Chief my eighth dream villager of Ecruteak! Only Phoebe and Whitney to go. Just need either Blanche or Diva to move out now.

Also produced my first white carnation hybrid today, which I'm pretty happy about. Now if only those darn blue roses would pop up.. been months!! Ugh.


----------



## Tim

I finally purchased a second cartridge in hopes of making it the perfect place to grow hybrids and to store orders/ place pickups.

I am excited to be able to time travel without worrying about my villagers and also excited for the extra storage space and for my flower shop to be entirely separate from my town. (also just excited to play the game from the beginning again)

I have a major problem though. I would like to sell the old town to nook and take the bells and be able to fully upgrade a home or two and build up main street. The only problem is that the town isn't ready to be sold yet. The previous player didn't have enough playtime to make it eligible for selling so i'm just kind of stuck trying to decide if I should delete it without compensation or not.

If anyone wants to donate some bells to help start up my new town I would greatly appreciate it but I definitely do not expect it.


----------



## Khaelis

AHHH!! Finally caught a darn Tarantula! I've literally been hunting for it every day since June started for a couple hours and no luck. I mean.. I know I have until the end of August, but the sooner it's donated the better, right?


----------



## freshcasserole

I finally got Butches photo! I'm also working on getting Claudia to move out and breeding roses.


----------



## Bosmer

Went to the island to find items I'm missing, found a ukele but the internet died when I was about to buy the tropical floor ;-;


----------



## blushpeony

Cafe is open.


----------



## Khaelis

Chief officially moved in, got my second white carnation and started to officially plan out my paths finally.


----------



## Ryumia

Here's what I accomplished today in my town:

*Mayor Margie*

Received some badges from Phineas.
Order some stuff from the catalog for my two other characters.
Did some tasks to get some Meow Coupons.
Watered both my blue violets and purple pansies.
Talk to villagers to prevent them from moving away.
*Wally*
Refurbished some furniture that I had to Cyrus. 
Order some stuff from the catalog.
Did some tasks to get some Meow Coupons.
Rearranged some of the furniture in their house.
*Rosalie*
Refurbished some furniture that I had to Cyrus. 
Order some stuff from the catalog.
Did some tasks to get some Meow Coupons.
Rearranged some of the furniture in their house.
Gave a fruit to Dr. Shrunk to learn a new emotion.
Got a house upgrade for one of the rooms in the house.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Landscaped the hell out of my town entrance. Usually, I take a long time to decide while landscaping with bushes and pwp, but shockingly was able to do some major landscaping near the entrance with bushes around a new Fairytale clock in less than 30 minutes. Oh, I even got a special tree stump. It's actually getting in the way of the bushes but whatever, I love it.

Got a neat amount of hybrids today, except the carnations as usual. I'm convinced I'm never getting these.

Finally, got 5 meow coupons. It was a time-consuming one! Catch 20 fish smh.


----------



## WILDWORLD

I set up two standees with an Alice in Wonderland theme because I'm going for that for the second half of my town. Didn't notice any new hybrids or lovely furniture unfortunately!


----------



## kigut

Finished the Zen Bell PWP and began the construction of my first Wooden bridge! No more suspension bridges for us, no sir!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Even though I ended up liking and becoming good friends with Shari (and needed an Uchi pwp), she moved out and had someone adopt her. Shocked that she gave me her picture with her goodbye letter. It wasn't a sad letter, but knowing her I know she won't get all mushy. I'm just glad even though I first didn't like her, we ended up having great memories. I'll never forget the hoops I've done to get the picnic & bus stop suggestion from her lol.

On the bright side...finally adopted Punchy AAAHHH and I was able to plot reset him with 4 characters in game, so he's living behind my house, where Shari used to live.

All this effort, trading & landscaping, felt like it took an entire day. But it was worth it. Felt blessed.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

As of yesterday so far, finally gave the PWP diving trick a _proper_ shot (siblings told me yesterday the DS had to actually be _open_, who knew?) and with some slight TT'ing, got 3 different PWP requests. (None of which I actually needed, but still.) I had to try dodging around some of my other villagers to get to Shari with mixed success. No requests from her, but she did invite me over to come see her place now that it was all set up (in her words) to which I happily obliged. Hoping for needed PWPs today!

Oh, I also built a few things and got around to QR paths. Good times!


----------



## Isabelle_K

Finally got a golden watering can.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Aurora finally asked to mov3. And i also finally got more white carnations. Ive been so lazy.
Catching up after not playing for a MONTH.


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I started a new town a few days ago and got my favourite Outfit back, which I adored so much i my old town but couldnt Keep, since I wanted a fresh start and didnt take any Money or my cataloge with me!


----------



## orangeboy35

I FINALLY caught the goddamn tarantula today! I have been searching for this damn thing since June started, but I suspected that the fireflies were preventing it from spawning. I was right, but I found 5 scorpions (which I had already caught back in september last year) and even caught 2 of these 5. But tonight, I managed to see one tarantula, but I couldn't get to my net in time and it fell over the cliff. But an hour later, I finally see and catch one! I'm so freaking relieved. I was scared I wasn't gonna catch one before it went away. I have no idea how I caught my scorpion back in september; I had no idea what I was doing. Now my bug collection is finally complete and my museum is one fish away from completion! Woo!


----------



## Bosmer

Got a high HHA score for the antique theme so got the golden roof prize, so getting other furniture sets for the other themes. I'm close to getting all the art in the museum, just missing the robust statue now. Also caught a tarantula and scorpion for my friend to donate at their museum, gave them some tools and let her use my shampoodle.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

YOU GUYS I'M CRYINNG




No lie the diving trick is legit. I've gotten like 6 requests.


----------



## RedPanda

That looks beautiful!


Lemons said:


> Finished drawing some path tiles too!  I'm really proud of them. I'm probably doing some more in a couple days though...it's never good enough!



- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm working on my gold weeding badge so I have been swapping dead flowers for live ones after bringing a bunch back home from the Island.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

So I didn't realize I already have 30 pwps in my town lol so I guess I'm done with building for now.
Poor wisteria trellis, outdoor chair, tire toy & instrument shelter never seeing the light of day because I will prioritize the wooden bridge. I really thought I could still build some more, the last time I was counting I only had 25!



UnwrittenTale said:


> YOU GUYS I'M CRYINNG
> 
> View attachment 218307
> 
> No lie the diving trick is legit. I've gotten like 6 requests.



6???? One day?? That must've been a record? Or are these separate days?


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I got my last Villager I dont have as an Amiibo Card! So from now own ist just a matter of scanning in my remaining Amiibo-Cards for the remaining villagers ♥


----------



## streetspirit

Finished a bridge, and finally got around to starting a police station..


----------



## stitchmaker

1st PWP fairy tale clock was requested by Flurry in one of my casual towns.  It's a nice PWP but I'm going for Zen in the boy mayor town.   I did built it by her house to make her happy.
Plot resetting took 5 tries.  Time travel back twice to add more tiles to get the house in the right spot.  Happy the old villager is away from the bridge.


----------



## glasspandabear

For the first time ever, I finally had the courage to catch a tarantula.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

-Changed the location of my mini-park. That took me an hour with the bushes. Smh. Now off to decide which pwp to remove to start building the picnic blanket in replacement of my makeshift one.
-Got Marshal to wear his default shirt. Yes, that is an accomplishment because it took about 2 weeks of trying. I didn't like the modern diamond tee on him, it's so out of place with his rustic interior.


----------



## MalinkaLuna

- Got Bob ♥
- Got Bob on a nice plot after a few resets!
- Got that stupid eagle out of my town
- was able to build a Bridge at the corect place which was previously not possible thanks to that eagle
- built my first bench in my town ♥


----------



## SkyeHigh420

Today I completed my bug collection, finally got that scorpion! Really exciting to have all the bug in the museum,now time to work on filling that art collection xD


----------



## Halloqueen

In my circus/magic show-themed town, Al pinged and let me know that he was planning to move out. I have been wanting him and a few other starting villagers to make their way out, so that's a relief. I had my mayor accept his decision and he should be out in a few days.

In my main, horror-themed town, my mayor finally finished the deep sea diving catalogue by catching the horseshoe crab. Soon after that, I also managed to catch a saddled bichir from the river. That character now just needs to catch a Rice Grasshopper to finish their bug catalogue and the King Salmon, Nibble Fish, Salmon, and Soft-Shelled Turtle to finish the fish catalogue.


----------



## Loriii

Stopped June from moving and visited a couple of dream towns.


----------



## Berrymia

I'm working on landscaping currently. I’m arranging pink lillies and white violets together since I looove the combination. I also tried figuring out where to plant my bushes and trees.


----------



## moonchu

I FINALLY CAUGHT A GD PETALTAIL DRAGONFLY !!!!!!!


----------



## SirSean

Sold a ton of turnips and made loads of money from it


----------



## LunaRover

Finished up a steins gate "themed" room within my regime. 
Worked on island badge.
Time to go scorpion hunting before signing off for the night, aye


----------



## Aeikurin

moonchu said:


> I FINALLY CAUGHT A GD PETALTAIL DRAGONFLY !!!!!!!



Omg where'd you find yours? Tips?
I'm scared to catch mine xD cause it's definitely one of the most elusive bugs in this game


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Sent Prince a goodbye letter


----------



## Magpiecrossing

Plotting Francine and Chrissy properly in my second town c:


----------



## Bosmer

I've almost finished refurbishing the whole house, the basement is now complete so the only room left to do is the main room.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night a casual town got their 2nd PWP police station.   Midge just moved in and it was her first day outside.  At the time the mayor was planting flowers and she pinged for it.  It was a nice surprise.

I tried the diving method in my other town and got nothing.  Just change my greeting or visit my house pings.


----------



## Aeikurin

Invited Agnes to town, ran some errands, planted some bushes to keep up with my quota... mostly enjoying the lovely sunset colors I've got right now!  This game is so pretty, it never fails to amaze.


----------



## moonchu

started my second character! i feel like i had so many plans for their house and i've forgotten them all X___x


----------



## stitchmaker

Built the police station and got another quick PWP outdoor chair from a villager in a casual town.

2nd casual town a villager requested the stone tablet.   Plan on making it a zen town so it's perfect.


----------



## vvindows98

finally started funding a Stonehenge, which i've been trying to get for like a year omg. after this i only have like, two more projects left to fund!! c: 
also paid off another part of my house loan so i can slowly start working on my main room, attic and basement!!


----------



## Fantasia

I wasted a quarter of my day accomplishing zilch! But it was fun so there's that  And, I'll do it again tomorrow 'cause reasons...


----------



## stitchmaker

Casual town got the boot PWP request.  it's perfect for my dog theme town.
5 more days for the golden watering can and PWP projects can be removed/replaced.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Stardew, I got the 2nd floor of the museum and the cafe. I donated fossils and fish. I upgraded the house for my second character and paid the current loan. I went to the island and caught beetles to sell. I talked to all villagers and did requests. In, Terraria, I dug up fossils and talked to villagers and did any requests they had. I paid off my house and now it is fully upgraded. I paid current loan for my second character and upgraded the house. I got my fortune told by katrina. My second character was low on bells so I went to island and caught beetles and sharks to sell.


----------



## Nicole.

Player 3's closet was long over-due for a clear out, and I finally tackled it. There were a lot of unnecessary items that were either to be sold or planted outside. There were a lot of things that made me question why on earth they were in there in the first place.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

-T&T Emporium is finally open. Is the background music really like that? Will it be the same FOREVER? It's so bad omg I'll miss Leif's background music.
-Stopped Marshal from moving out.


----------



## sigh

visited the island, earned some medals, let my residents tan for 15 minutes each. did some favors for the villagers around town, that kind of stuff.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

I landscaped and decorated outside of retail and by my bus station.

Also made a bunch of pink rose hybrids, and finally had chadder ask to move. 

I also bought a bunch of stuff from the campground. 

And i met bruce in my tent, he is super cute, but i have 10 villagers. Meh.


----------



## Hayleigh_1

I finally completed the exterior for my house!


----------



## stitchmaker

A casual town received their golden watering cans.  Built the Boot PWP and removed the fountain before paying the Boot PWP.
Today I can add the flower clock in front of town hall and remove another PWP.  So happy that perfect town is over.

2nd casual town got the 2nd floor museum unlocked.  Asked Isabelle if the fence would fit in a spot I want for the Cafe.  She said yes.
The Cafe, police and town hall will be in a row when it gets unlocked.   Player 2 had the butterfly tour on the list and collected a lot of flowers for town.  Happy the tour had a lot of purple flowers. 

Main town had a early move out ping.  Stopped Tutu from leaving.


----------



## sigh

today, i:

- moved in a dreamie
- laid out my main path/s
- paid off house loans
- got the dream suite

and club lol opened


----------



## Lemonsky

Today Leif gave me a golden shovel as a reward for buying fertilizer so often.


----------



## Berrymia

I finished a little area south from the Caf?:

I planted bushes around my fairy tale bench, planted flowers and paths and put a lost item in front of the bench (the book). I wanted to create a cozy reading area and so far im quiete happy with how it turned out! Still waiting for more public work projects though...


----------



## quinnetmoi

I've just opened my game to begin transferring some items from my first town to my second town!

I'm also trying to sort through my items and stop being so much of a hoarder, haha.


----------



## stitchmaker

2nd Casual town celebrated Weeding Day and had no weeds.  Found the first Jacob's Ladder and checked in with Isabelle.  It's the start of perfect town.  Found the pink wetsuit for the girl player.

1st Casual town passed their last Gracie checks.  Broffina finally asked to move out.  I could have moved her out but didn't want to deal with the plot going in her spot over and over.  Tt to her move out date and added Mac for the dog town.  Plan on adding Maddie after the next villager moves out.


----------



## Bosmer

Got a PWP request from drake, which was a climbing frame
Built my bus stop
Done some landscaping


----------



## RandomPlayer

I just renovated my path's design and got sick rich by trading ✌


----------



## Halloqueen

This morning, I sent the mayor of my main town over to my circus/magic show town to water some wilting black roses with her golden watering can to produce more gold roses. While there, I had her fish for a while until catching a Soft-Shell Turtle for cataloguing purposes. Then I wandered around the town until I came across the last insect I needed to complete my main mayor's insect catalogue, the Rice Grasshopper. After that, I sent the mayor back to the main town and donated the Soft-Shell Turtle and the Rice Grasshopper to the museum, which means the insect exhibit of my main town's museum is now completed. I then walked around until finding Phineas to acquire the Professor of Entomology badge. After that, I saved. 

Now, I only need to finish the fish catalogue and museum exhibit in that town and only need to catch a Salmon and a King Salmon. But that won't be for a while, as that's a couple months from now in-game time and I usually only time travel one day to the next most of the time, though I do sometimes play multiple in-games days per one real day.


----------



## MayorQuinn

I unlocked the Train Station upgrade!!!


----------



## Ryumia

I was able to finish decorating my 2nd Character's house today. It's great that I was finally able to finish that house and can move on to decorating my 3rd Character's house. So... Yay!  Though... I'm not sure how long that would actually take. It took a really long while to finish the 2nd Character's house after all.


----------



## Sakura625

My Callie and Marie amiibo have just arrived, so now I can move in two of my favorite dreamies （?▽｀ ）


----------



## Seastar

After 3-4 years, I finally loaded up my original town. It feels like opening a messy time capsule or something. Items are scattered everywhere. There is no storage space. There is hardly any inventory space. I owe Tom Nook a lot of bells before I can get the secret storage. Custom designs are randomly scattered everywhere and some are embarrassingly of OCs I made. There is/was no mail space. Some villagers call me embarrassing nicknames (IceKirby? What?) and some have kinda dumb catchphrases. (Gabi says Star Bunny. Cookie says Kirby with a lot of extra letters.) I also got a bit sad seeing I had a letter in my storage from Isabelle about Animal Crossing Plaza on the Wii U being open. That was already closed when I got my Wii U...
What did I accomplish? I removed some of the designs on the ground, deleted some of the mail I don't need, and I can hardly believe that I actually loaded up the town instead of slacking off more. Hopefully, I will start doing more work like selling items to Re-tail (I started this after it was closed) and getting the secret storage. If I get enough done, I can have a friend help me bring over some DLC items to my new town.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Stardew, I finally caught the scorpion for my museum but am still trying to catch the tarantula. I talked to all my villagers and did requests for them. I walked around town looking for tarantula but have had no luck in finding one. Also dug up fossils and gyroids around town. I built the flower arch pwp. I went shopping at t&t emporium and bought some furniture for my house. Felyne moved out while I was time traveling so since I have the amiibo I scanned him in to get him to move back. In Terraria, I talked to all villagers and did requests for them. I dug up fossils and gyroids around town. I cleaned my closet out of the things i didn't use. I paid the current house loan for my third character house and upgraded it. I decided to try to get the dream badge so I visited some dreams in dream suite. I got my hair done at shampoodle.


----------



## sigh

in kaysoa, so far this morning i:

- passed gracie's first fashion check
- prevented puck from moving out (i absolutely _need_ vic to move out next)
- unlocked cyrus' refurbishing in re-tail
- sold a handful of seashells i was accumulating on my town plaza to clear up some space


----------



## moonchu

surprised to realize i don't think i've ever made a hybrid orange lily before, but made one today. also continuing the quest of farming jacobs ladders, as well as getting kiki a new piece of furniture and editing the exterior of my second character! he's based off of my cat and i hope to make him a very smart house.


----------



## Lemonsky

Since Reese is paying extra for saw sharks today, I've managed to make quite a lot of bells by catching those sharks. I'm pretty close to reaching 10 million bells too.


----------



## Bosmer

I FINALLY got Pashmina to request the wisteria trellis so I'm going to build it tomorrow since today was the bug-off.


----------



## stitchmaker

Placed some pathway tiles in two casual towns and got PWP.
1st casual town got the brick bridge.  Bones is the PWP MVP.
2nd casual town got the flower bed from Flurry.  She's trying to take Midges MVP spot.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast

I got my alt, Taylor one day closer to being able to be my pather. o:
I hung out with a friend, did some tours and did a whoooole bunch of trading. Still managed to get all my cataloging done and talk to my villagers!
Got two pieces of bug furniture I didn't have and won the Bug-Off. c:
Retrieved all my NPC and villager pics from my second town and increased my NPC pic collection from trading!
Didn't get any new hybrids I needed though. In fact I didn't get any today. Booooo.
Got a whole bunch of refurbishing done and started the last size increase for my first floor, left room. It's going to be my kitchen area and I got the entire Alpine set refurbished properly. It seems my house has an unintentional green theme. I need to remedy this, ahaha. The kitchen is staying green though.

I wish the five villagers that are literally on top of my mayor's house would give me their pictures so I can move them out... though rarely does anyone there ask to move. It's mostly Bill or Gala. /: Gala tried to leave me, I still don't have her picture. RIP.


----------



## moonchu

FINALLY got the gold hha plaque, 74k points for the first time in my years of playing. i'm on my way ~


----------



## Mayor Raptor

since i'm newly started, i got my town approval rating to 100 today!
beautiful town ordinance, here i come.


----------



## akuyaku

I've been spending a lot of time moving flowers around and cutting down trees/planting them to make pathways. I'm probably going to have to do it all over again when more villagers move, but I enjoy how it looks at the moment. Later I'll have organized just about all of the flowers and picked all the weeds. Can't wait til I can buy shrubbery from Leif.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Stardew, Katie was in town so I took her to another town. Felyne wanted my to get signatures for a petition so while I was at the other town I got the signatures. I finally caught a mole cricket for my museum. I got the request for the flower arch pwp. I decorated my house with new furniture I got. In Terraria, I went to other towns to see if any shops had any furniture I need for my house. I talked to all my villagers and did requests for them. I went to online island to look for a pink wetsuit and after many tries finally found one. I also got some beetles to sell. I went to dream suite and visited random dreams. I used wisp to scan in chai. I got my hair done at shampoodles. I bought art from redd that I believe is the real one. I planted a few trees around town.


----------



## Berrymia

Today I decided on how to decorate around the Re-Tail. I planted bushes and bamboo in front of it and laid down some more path patterns. I’m still waiting for more PWP...ATM I can’t built anything which sucks. And I only have 3 in my town. Also, i buried lots of fertilizer next to my flower beds, hoping to get more hybrids. Oh, and my alt finally can use the sewing Maschine, so picked some cute water paths and laid them in my town, including around the town tree.


----------



## Berrymia

Today I decided on how to decorate around the Re-Tail. I planted bushes and bamboo in front of it and laid down some more path patterns. I?m still waiting for more PWP...ATM I can?t built anything which sucks. And I only have 3 in my town. Also, i buried lots of fertilizer next to my flower beds, hoping to get more hybrids. Oh, and my alt finally can use the sewing Maschine, so picked some cute water paths and laid them in my town, including around the town tree.


----------



## jiroutachi

Today I successfully moved out Shep and Penelope. I got Muffy to move in (need her for some uchi-related pwps) and moved in one of my dreamies, Diana. I'm so excited to have her in my town. She moved right where Shep was... right by my Re-Tail *sighs* but it's okay.


----------



## MalinkaLuna

I am finally getting my last villager today. My girlfriend was Kind enough to get and hold Pashmina for me and she is moving in today, while my final villager, who I was able to get with an Amiibo Card, will be plotting today so after that is done, I wont have to plot resetting for a Long time. At least until I grow boring of my villagers and want a Change haha.

my final villager will be Bunnie btw! I had her in my first town by accident, hated her, but grew to love her and will finally get her back as my second peppy (the other one is Cookie)


----------



## Lemonsky

My friend was kindly holding Tangy for me and today I got to ask her to move in! I'm looking forward to seeing her in my town.  The friend gave me cool items too, including the sunrise lamp that I really like. She's the kindest person.

I've also been seeing scorpions today; saw three and caught two.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Planted more flowers on the island from the gardening tour game. I had a pretty bare island because of shark and beetle hunting but decided I'm at a good point to start styling the island.


----------



## neoratz

not really today HOWEVER yesterday i caught an arapaima and a coelacanth and i'm only a week into my new town!


(forgot to take a photo of the arapaima unfortunately)


----------



## Underneath The Stars

- Updated dream address.
- Got Punchy's pic (!!!!) after giving him a delivery. To think I almost didn't do it because he'll ruin his house lol. I can't believe I got his pic before Static & Peanut though. I've been trying for soooo long.
- Caught my first Coelacanth. And ended up catching 3 more because I thought it was fun.


----------



## Aeikurin

-Revamped the ENTIRE main room of my side character, who is a gardener witch type. It's a cabin cozy room with a bit of Christmas feel, since her favorite holiday is winter. I don't have a pic but I love how it looks 
-Planted some more bushes around town. it's gonna take forever to fill in all the gaps but I'm getting a lot closer so hopefully!!


----------



## Berrymia

I received the golden axe today and I should be close to getting the golden shovel too! Unfortunately I didn’t accomplish anything special for my town lately because my villagers just won’t suggest any PWP I like. And I can’t landscape my town if I don’t see the PWP because I need them for inspiration where to put paths, flowers and bushes. Today the stone tablet was suggested but I’m waiting for the spacier projects like windmill and lighthouse because I’d like to build those first. Looks like I need to be very paaaatient...


----------



## Khaelis

Last night, I adopted Skye and managed to 'prep' my entire town for my permanent villagers for plot resetting. Skye plotted this morning, and I am hoping to adopt Wolfgang later tonight. Otherwise, my town is only but starting. Got a few hybrid pairs in the works, slowly thinking of things I can do with my town, working towards unlocking PWPs. The usual.


----------



## Creamcookies

On the first day of being mayor in Otaru, I succesfully prepped my town for plot resett and picked out 1 spot for the newest random villager to move in(so excited to see who it is, I wish it is one of my dreamies..). I earned 20,000 bells and payed so my house will be ready for tomorrow. I've picked down all fruits from my fruit trese and planted 1 perfect peach close to my house (so I don't cut it down by accident and can give it to my villagers.) I also donated some items to the museum and thats about it. Oh I also set up a hybrid garden on my beach. Also started to decide what dreamies to invite as soon as I can to my town.


----------



## Berrymia

Finally my favorite villager Zell suggested the lighthouse PWP! I already knew where to place it and I’m so excited! Once it’s done I want to decorate around it with water paths and flowers/ bushes.


----------



## stitchmaker

This week one of my casual town got their first picture and an invite to sit on a bench from Monty.
Avery asked to move and than changed his mind.  His house is in front of retail so I left the game, jumped ahead and than filled the spot in with tiles.   Finally got to scan Maddie card in and invited her just in time.  Pave Day starts today.

Dropped by my spare town to complete my diving collection and hope Avery plot his house there.  There is room in that town.


----------



## Creamcookies

Yesterday I did some more than my previous post, since I want to get as fast forward as I can and be ready the day before the next(without TT'ing). I found Gulliver washed up on my beach and helped him, I even got the correct answer, yey. I came a far way on my fishing collection eventhough it was only day 1, caught a scorpion that I did sell to re-tail and maid around a total och 40 k bells yesterday (some I used to pay off Nooks loan though..) Hoping to catch said scorpion again during the next few days and donate it to the museum.


----------



## Dormire

I hosted a lot this week, I decorated my other character's home (a messy novelist's room) and donated bugs and fishes (in his name).
I also got badges for him! Hooray!


----------



## Khaelis

Town's only a few days old, but I'm making progress. Just the usual. But I suppose I can do a shameless self-plug and mention that I have a town blog on the Blog Tree section of the forums. I'm trying to post three to four times a week, but I've been considering doing it daily, or at least 5 times a week. 

Just consider giving it a look! Shouldn't be too difficult to find via my profile.


----------



## moonchu

diana's in my campsite. i feel like i've made a very similar post whenever i found her in my campsite in my other town - she's super cute so i always feel like i ought to give her a try, but i'm not sure if she'll be permanent. imma put her next to erik n see how they get along.


----------



## stitchmaker

Pecan requested the Brick Bridge and invited the mayor to sit on the bench.   Plan on testing the tiles in my other town to see if those work with the brick bridge.


----------



## emily_e_c

i've almost paid off my entire house and I'm very proud! I've done it all through visiting the island even though trading bells is tempting


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Stayed up all night last night trying to catch a scorpion and a tarantula for my museum.
Only caught the scorpion. Now I'm tired. Not sleeping until the tarantula is caught.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Cleaned up some weeds, picked all the fruit from my orchard and dug up all the fossils.


----------



## Khaelis

Didn't do much today, but a few nice things happened that I'm proud of. Just felt like commenting mostly. And other reminder that I have a blog about my progress is my new town. Link is in my signature, I would really appreciate people taking a look. I'm trying to post daily!


----------



## catzrule1990

Today I've cleared up some museum space, convinced Fang to wear rainbow (he was the only one in my town not wearing rainbow), as well as organized my private room a little bit (we'll just pretend the rest of my house isn't a wreck.. >.> ).. I've also been continuously harassing fang with kindness to get his picture. He's the only one in my town I don't have a picture of. Spoiling him with rare bugs/fish and perfect fruit when I get the chance to. xD


----------



## Christy.lee1989

i dont know if its something that i accomplished or not, but elmer is FINALLY moving! second day in my town he moved in RIGHT in frony of my house. 3 spaces down and i have hated it since. he finally said he si moving on the 9th and im happy! might ask on this forum closer to time cause when i mentioned him before people were interested in him since he is a horse called elmer. someone might want him.


----------



## mimituesday

in glory, the other day i made some paths for it i don't like how they look but i need them to guide me for my dirt paths while i plant flowers. today did a LOT OF tours so i have some ready for mermaid furniture and so i could pick up red and yellow roses to build up the flower patches to line the paths...... yes.


----------



## cavityprince

Not exactly something I achieved, but Konpeito had it's first storm today ^^ I was so excited to see it when I opened the game!! My mayor always gets soggy because I can never really be bothered with umbrellas.




As for accomplishments, I caught my first snail (!!!) thanks to the rainy weather, and completely funded the museum second floor by catching a lot of ocean fish! I've never particularly used the museum second floor much in previous games, just used it to get the silver items, and as a stepping stone to unlocking the cafe, but I'm thinking about using one of the rooms this time as a sort of exhibit for the items Gulliver gives you when you get his questions right~ Oh, right! He washed up again today, this time intending to go to Mexico :~) I'm not sure if any of you watch Naruto here, but his face really reminds me of Rock Lee... He's so cute......


----------



## Lemonsky

I managed to catch a tiger prawn and a horseshoe crab today, after a lot of hunting.  Now I'll just need two more deep sea creatures to complete the collection.

Kabuki also recently told me he wants to move. It's an accomplishment since I'm going to give him to a friend who'd like to have him very much.


----------



## dimicrow

*Holy fish sticks!* I caught my first (and probably last) coelacanth, after loads of sea bass. I was about to scare it away but thankfully noticed the shadow was huge.


----------



## arturia

I planted some trees bamboo and bushes today! I didn't exactly go ham but I time travelled a bit so I could buy more and see how they grow, which is more effort than I usually put into this game. I want my town to stop looking so ghetto and start looking more lush


----------



## mimituesday

got another permanent reisdnet in tuesday!!!!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Finally got my fourth dreamie yesterday.


----------



## stitchmaker

This week Klaus finally asked to move.  I've been doing a lot of save/continue just in case he pinged.  I want him to move out so I can fill his tiles in.
Last night the mayor had very good luck.  Klaus pinged for the Police Station.  It was a nice good bye gift.  Returned a petition and got Penelope picture.  Check in with the museum and finally got the last fossil.   

2nd casual town got their golden watering cans.   2nd player pulled out the axe and removed trees in the way of the new pathways.  Added the flower clock.


----------



## Valzed

Early this morning I finally caught a tarantula! I'm so happy I don't have to wander my town for hours on end any more.


----------



## moonchu

the quest for the ever elusive king salmon continueeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Dormire

I'm almost done with my 2nd character's house! I also am expecting a third character ready and I'm so excited because I'm gonna set up a gardener by day, killer by night kind of theme for him dfgsdfgdfg I can't wait! I just need to finish my 2nd's last home expansion.


----------



## AngelBunny

I recently restarted my town a couple weeks ago and finnaly got over the fact that I forgot to give away my un needed items 

but anyway today I got my mayor permit, the garden shop is being built,  I got my flag done and a wip town tune my house got built today and I paid my second home loan

So I think things are going good for sandclan,  town of warrior cats.  I still need to pick a path route and paths in general for the twoleg place but so far so good!


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Restarted yesterday. It's been a few years since I've played the game 'for real' as opposed to random spurts. I'm hoping this time it sticks.

Today I put down the initial house payment


----------



## Imbri

I finally caught a tarantula! That finishes the bug exhibit on the museum. I'll get my net on the next Bug Off.

Now, just need a Proper Painting from Redd and the museum will be complete.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

TNT Emporium Opened!


----------



## moonchu

made some new paths and currently am re-tiling (a huge pain). finally got the wooden fence and this nice rustic looking roof (idk what any nooks item is called LOL) on my second chara's home!

omgs finally finished that desert island game ughhh


----------



## lakeside

I tried to plot reset and quit instead of saving when no plots appeared  then when I hopped onto my mayor, Cobb had put his plot right in front of the train station! But on a happier note, after a few days of planting and chopping trees, I finally have my campsite ready and paid off. And since Cobb's so close to Main Street, maybe I can smack him out of town


----------



## littleagnes

I started an arcade and library in my museum exhibition rooms!


----------



## Iced_Holly

I restarted my town again and I _finally_ found a map that I really like. I've paid the down payment of my house and have most of the plots ready for my permanent villagers.


----------



## Tri

I completely redid the paths in my town to a stone tile, with matching flowers strung around for plot control. Sad to see my purple chessboard path go but my rationale was that since that was heavily based on another pattern it's not "less creative" to go with another path I found. Now alt can wear more than one custom outfit lol.



Since Cookie was moving soon I started on cycling (using Tomoe Hotaru's guide), but it grinded to a halt because I almost lost Olivia and she took forever to ping after I TTed back. I got Zell.


----------



## Marzi

Today I time travelled a lot and tried to reroll the villagers that want to move in. Sadly I totally failed at that and now i got Lucky and Ava which i really dont like *sigh* But I managed to get some hybrid flowers. Once I can use the QR machine I will start building my paths so the villagers can't put their houses on places I dont want them to. Another good point is that the garden shop opened today and I finally got the watering can. Currently my town is a mess but I am on my way!


----------



## Tri

I updated my dream address after a little landscaping. Not nearly done but I'm trying not to spend all day with it. Now there's white roses along the cliffs, purple and white violets around the town hall, and less red flowers.

Might log in later to catch a Petaltail and play Desert Island Escape for some sweet MEOW coupons.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night T-Bone requested the lighthouse in one of my casual towns.   Built and paid for it.  
A few days ago Graham requested the pyramid.   Plan on adding it after summer bug season.


----------



## freshcasserole

Yesterday Mott suggested I build a police station so that's fun. I caught a whole bunch of bugs and reorganized some of my rooms. I also just updated my dream address.


----------



## Laureline

The defeat and capture of a scorpion.


----------



## Imbri

Fully completed my museum! Redd was in town yesterday and I was able to buy the proper painting. I donated it this morning.


----------



## Tri

Julian moved outside of my plots (while plot resetting), but it's Julian...I was powerless to object. : D

I'm going to stop trying to cycle Deirdre out because at this point I'm starting to sabotage myself. Nearly all my villagers were aquired in the last week and that sucks to, well, live with when I go back to normal gameplay. Also I'm scared of losing Julian due to some other new faces turning over immediately.


----------



## moonchu

just the usual stuff today, tried paying off part of my second chara's (akki's) home. still haven't paid it off yet, but i'm plannin on catchin some more bugs on the island tonight. >)


----------



## Muzuiro-chan

Well im paying my side characters homes so they blend in better with my zen themed town
Also waiting for my hydrangeas to bloom so i can put soe more in the correct pattern because i forgot what color was the last one x.x
and ive been collecting food items and display cases/stands to make my house into a sort of mall you could say and my side characters will have a fun lil spin in they're houses aswell


----------



## lil' julie

Since I just started my town not too long ago, I had TONS of work to do.
I had to do pathwork, gardening, planning, time traveling, flower watering, etc...
But its all worth it!


----------



## lakeside

I finished setting aside spaces for villagers to move into. Grizzly stood around watching and then pinged to move out (I told him no). I guess he got jealous. 
Merry asked for a police station, but I can't choose between them... Leaning towards Copper's.


----------



## happycamper

I have been plot resetting for randoms the past few days not really caring about the villagers I get but just to get the houses in one uniformed area so I can start landscaping and today after I moved out Katt, Diana put her plot down in my villager neighborhood making her Coronas first permanent resident!


----------



## stiney

Yesterday I completed the HHA Antique theme challenge to 1.1 million+ points, having already done it for all the other themes. Now I have to figure out how I want to decorate my house “for good.” Today I got the petal tail dragonfly and got the last fortune cookie prize from Redd.


----------



## stitchmaker

One of my casual towns received their first picture from T-Bone.  It was a thank gift for his birthday gift.

A spare town had their first mover so it's now a casual town.  Plan on making it a Cat town with a few dogs.
2nd player caught his first tarantula.


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Today I wept over what is the 7th or 8th day in a row of sub 100 turnip prices

why have you foresaken me, Joan


----------



## ikeafanboy

I helped my beginner friend with some fruits and flowers. I even gave her 2 blue roses! She absolutely loves floral things so I also gave her the Petal Parasol. We played all the island games and she loved the firefly one so much. She got a big crush on Diana now so I want to find one for her


----------



## Lemonsky

Hazel asked me to catch a giant snakehead for her so I kept searching one for a few hours. I ended up catching one as the absolute last chance, since the bells already chimed for 4pm but just seconds later I saw a huge fish shadow and took the chance. Snakehead was found!


----------



## stitchmaker

My newest casual town moved Peaches out with an amiibo card.  An hour later Sparrow pinged to move.  First time having 2 movers in one day.
Plot reset for Tom and it took awhile.  He wanted to move near or in the same spot as Peaches.  Peaches house was in front of city hall.


----------



## Tri

I got Mira from Fantasia's thread yesterday, but she's just going to plot wherever because my rabbits got to another charger! I possibly can't play for the rest of August


----------



## Arjh

I decided to redo my house by removing all the furniture, wallpaper and flooring. I then placed the golden set in the back room, mermaid set in the side room. I also organised my storage keeping sets together, clothes together etc.


----------



## moonlightxo

It's not something I've worked for...... But I got Julian!


----------



## LadyDestani

I successfully plotted Annabelle in my residential area, scanned in Wade and ordered furniture for my tea room, and paid off my zen garden.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I harvested some fruit, finally got my first perfect apple tree, got some more hybrids and made some donations to my museum. Also, Tammy not long moved in, Marshal is moving in and the gardening store is now under construction


----------



## Rabirin

Well I changed my hair colour to pink and talked to a couple of my villagers. It's muuuch better than the dark blue I had going on.


----------



## sigh

so far i've managed to buy a couple of things from able's and the emporium that were on my catalog list, paid off yet another home loan and am _finally_ having my house renovated again for the basement floor (i've been planning a yoga room for it!!), and last but not least i've stopped my boy jeremiah from moving out.


----------



## LadyDestani

Did some minor redecorating in my tea room.
Scanned Grizzly's card and invited him to move in! 
Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
Greeted Anabelle and sent her a welcome letter.
Started landscaping around my zen garden.


----------



## Arjh

In my second town (now my main on as original is lost forever, can't find game card anywhere  ) I've finally had the wooden bridge suggested!

Also got a badge from Phineas, silver Happy Home badge.


----------



## stiney

Flo asked for ocean fish two days in a row for her secret project (WHAT IS IT FLO WHY DO YOU NEVER TELL ME?) and when I gave her a shark last night she gave me her picture! 

Also I found all four fossils which always feels like an accomplishment.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in town:

Since I haven't played in awhile, I did the usual clean up and bought some items from the campsite that I wasn't sure I owned. While trying to complete some tasks for MEOW tickets, I ended up catching a bunch of bees and quite easily at that (I suck at catching bees... -.-). I refamiliarized myself with my goals at the time and now I plan (since I have one week paid vacation, WOOT!) to go full force at obtaining some new items. That was it.


----------



## Marte

I FOUND MY OLD GAME CARD ORTSIHJOHJIORHJOSRHIJSFHIJOSFHIFOSIZHJOSIHJOSHJ
My first town that I thought I had lost!! My town !! My villagers !♡♡♡ I'm so happyyyyyyy~


----------



## lakeside

I kicked out Cobb and scanned in Olive (Willow is moving in too!). I ran past a tarantula and almost threw my DS when I noticed it. I don't know if I'll ever catch one.. 
My orange cosmos are growing nicely, but my special red roses are just making more reds. I wonder if they're normal reds that a villager planted?


----------



## ali.di.magix

Marshal has moved in, Ozzie has now got a plot in my town, the garden store has now opened and most exciting of all is now I've got 100% approval from villagers  I'm now building my very first PWP in Celestia!


----------



## Rabirin

All I really did was go in with a second character to see if Ruby’s plot had appeared, and then pretty much exited the game. I’ll be plotting her tomorrow though. Should all be good if I have enough paths laid down.


----------



## LadyDestani

Successfully plotted Grizzly.
Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
Went to the island and filled my basket with bugs in preparation for the bug off tomorrow.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in town today:

Since all my characters' hair looked like rats nests, I went to Shampoodle and got them new haircuts. I then went and picked up a sparrow's nest and an air pump from the campsite. Did the usual dailies of hitting rocks and digging up fossils. Found a new black tulip along the way. The Bug-Off is occurring in my town but since I already have all the items, I decided to skip it.


----------



## Imbri

I didn't make the podium in the bug-off (still trying for a bronze trophy), but I got my golden net, completing my list of tools.


----------



## happycamper

I got the Gold Trophy in my very first bug off! I also got the firefly lamp. 
I bought the rococo clock at TIY and got it refurbished into gothic white for my mayors office room.
Went and farmed bugs to pay off my pwp, the classic police station will be complete tomorrow!


----------



## Snowesque

I've just been restocking items for my shop and slowly working towards getting my file to present day.
I'm slowly progressing on the gold StreetPass badge as well!


----------



## LadyDestani

Received the gold net from Nat.
Got the remaining furniture items I wanted from the Bug Off.
Got 1st place in the Bug Off...again.
Greeted Grizzly and sent him a welcome letter.
Talked to all my villagers and sent them all letters.
Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in town today:

I did my dailies like usual and added a few more pieces to a home theme I'm working on for one of my characters. I managed to get a water bucket from the campground. I bought a bunch of turnips from Joan (about 4,000) which I hope to sell before next Sunday. Today is the fireworks festival in Ru Glade so I want to dress my characters up for the event. Its the first major one for me in awhile.


----------



## LadyDestani

Not much today, but I did talk to all my villagers and watch the fireworks with them. I got the star bopper from Isabelle and planted some bamboo along my main path leading down from the event plaza.


----------



## babysweatyknees

Got all my rococo furniture in the house, and spending the next million years having it refurbished.

Oh and got all my town's fossils for today.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in town today:

Got a new town member named Avery so went to visit him. Did all my dailies then went to the campground and bought a greenhouse box. Gave characters another haircut which I'll change for two characters tomorrow.


----------



## stitchmaker

In my newest casual town Bunnie plotted on the 3rd try.   Plan on making it a Rabbit town.
Before I deleted the Plot character I bought the items and dropped them at the train station.

Stopped a mover in my 2 towns.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a busy day in Sakura:
I got my first blue rose!!! 
Monty pinged to move and I said yes. He's been with me a long time and was the first to give me his pic, so it's kind of sad, but he's the last villager I need to move so I can get everyone in the residential area I created.
Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
Made some tweaks to the landscaping around Grizzly's house. I think it'll look much better now.
Got all 4 special stumps I wanted to go around my fire pit.
Placed and paid off the fire pit.


----------



## BlueberryDream

Greta is finally moving out! She's so mean. I feel a little sad/guilty though, she was one of my first villagers. But she's always gossiping about me and being snooty. I want a nicer villager.


----------



## Lemonsky

My friends buried some bells to create bell trees the other day but they grew into normal trees so I replaced one of the trees with another bag of bells. Today I realized that it was successful and there's a bell tree now.  I just think it looks neat.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in town today:

I did my dailies then went to the campground and bought a shoelocker. Changed the hairstyle of two of my characters *using a hair guide this time) to what I liked. Sold half of my turnips for slight profit. Gonna hold on to the other half in hopes that the price is better. Learned that getting a fortune told over the lovely phone doesn't count the same as getting a fortune told by Katrina herself.


----------



## LadyDestani

Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests, except I couldn't find a rainbow stag for Paula.
Celebrated the completed fire pit.
Went to the island, earned some medals, and caught a full basket of fish/bugs to sell.


----------



## Laureline

Scared off the first tarantula I've seen since summer started.


----------



## AidenTheGamer

My town is at 1/10/17-1/11/17 and I gave Marshal a Ceolecanth


----------



## LadyDestani

Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests, except I never found the dorado Mint requested. So I had Cyrus refurbish the chaise lounge and sent Mint that instead.
Sent letters/gifts to 3 other villagers.
Did a tiny bit of landscaping.
Placed and paid off the rack of rice pwp.
Tank was camping in my town today, so I played a couple games with him and won a bonfire.


----------



## lakeside

Axel invited me over, but I completely forgot the time. He wasn't happy, lol. I couldn't play yesterday, and while I was away Blaire got rid of half the stuff in her house! She has expensive taste (cabana _everything_) so I couldn't get it back for her and just sent her a sofa. 

Tammy gave me the picnic blanket PWP!


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Unlocked Shampoodle and now my mayor is looking fresh to death.


----------



## sigh

- refurbished more cabana furniture for my mayor's bedroom, looks pretty nice so far.
- funded the wooden bridge PWP after demolishing the suspension bridge.
- i've gotten Kabuki's second petition signed, and the reward was super worth it:




now i only need 8 more of my villager's pictures. so far i have Octavian's and Kabuki's.


----------



## LadyDestani

Talked to all my villagers.
Completed all requests except for Grizzly's golden stag. (What is up with my villagers wanting rare bugs/fish so many days in a row?)
Played hide and seek and won, of course.
Sydney gave me her picture!
Celebrated rack of rice pwp #1.
Placed and paid for rack of rice pwp #2.
Went to the island, earned some medals and filled my basket with fish/bugs to sell.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In stardew, I talked to all the villagers and did requests for them. I went around town and dug up all fossils. I donated the fossils that i did not have. I paid off the current house loan for my second character and upgraded the house and got some furniture and decorated the main room. The fortune teller was in town today so I got my fortune told. I played the desert island escape minigame. I went to the island to hunt beetles to sell. I sold all the beetles to retail and I went to a friends town and sold my turnips. In Terraria, I redecorated my house and caught a new fish to donate to the museum. I went to a friends town to get signatures for Ketchup. I finally got the train station upgraded to zen. I decorated my second characters house.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

I did all my dailies as usual and picked up a toolbox as well as a planter from the campground. I played with house design a little bit and took a chance on a fortune cookie. Didn't sell any turnips today as there was no profit.


----------



## LadyDestani

Talked to all my villagers completed all requests.
Anabelle gave me a black katana! I've been wanting that forever!
Sent letters/gifts to the remaining 6 villagers.
Celebrated my 2nd rack of rice pwp.
Planted a few trees.
Went to the island, earned some medals and farmed fish/bugs.


----------



## WinterSadie

Julian randomly moved into this time, and I bred more flowers.


----------



## lakeside

I went to my first K.K. Slider show today. Now I can listen to Stale Cupcakes all the time.  

I was trying to decide where to place my police station, and ended up quitting without saving. I feel guilty... but those PWPs that you can't get rid of make me anxious. Oh well, I guess I can't go back and un-undo everything. I'll just make sure to get it exactly right this time.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Today I did my dailies as usual and collected the things that I ordered from Nooks and the campground. I started redecorating Fantasia's house (her garden downstairs, kitchen, bathroom, dining room, and courtyard of sorts) and found a guide for the new customization items. My list for customization has grown significantly so I know I will be busy for awhile. Tony caught some fish he had never caught before and I realized he still needs a koi so I need to work on that.


----------



## LadyDestani

I got the post office poster and silver bell saver badge for having 10,000,000 bells saved.
Redd was in town today and I was able to buy a legit painting that I haven't seen before.
Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
Got a new song from K.K.
Walked around my town and decided where to place the last few pwps I want.


----------



## Dormire

Decorated Elroy's home. Still a big GIANT work in progress but I'm getting there.


----------



## stitchmaker

Spent the night jumping ahead one day at a time.  Got Keaton and Ruby to move.  They were too close to city hall and the mayor house.
Forgot to change the date and only did the time on the first plot reset.  Gaston house was plotted because of the date mistake.  He didn't pick the 2 open plots.  His house plotted behind the 4 girl rabbit houses and it worked out for the best.   Made a row of plots for the boy Rabbits.   Doc moved in to one of those on the first try.  4 more villagers to go for a Rabbit town.

Got the Cafe unlocked during the plot resetting.


----------



## Iced_Holly

In my new town of Hawthorn, after a screw-up, I was able to get my first permanent villager, Bea, to plot where I wanted her to - she's going to be living right across from me, but on the opposite side of path coming down from the train station. I also managed to catch both the tarantula and the scorpion the first night and I couldn't be prouder. Hopefully I'll snag the Petaltail Dragonfly soon.


In Sunfall, I was able to adopt Walker from abcyle here on TBT (thanks again for him! <3) and scanned in Bam through Wisp. Now I just need to wait until Sterling and Doc move so I can scan in Bangle and Vivian and I'll have everyone I want in that town.


----------



## MayorM&M

I finally got the lovely phone.


----------



## LadyDestani

Traded for all the Japanese exclusive items I wanted. (Thanks to Alissa!) 
Redecorated 3 of my rooms with the new items. Just need to tackle my basement now.
Donated a new painting to the museum. Only 5 more to go!
Got the heart bopper to complete my set.
Talked to all my villagers and enjoyed the last night of fireworks.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
I did my dailies as usual and bought two items at the campground. I worked on Fantasia's house a bit more and completed 75% of her personal garden. The kitchen is also coming together and I have gathered items for the other rooms too. I decided to change the theme a bit and create sort of a ritzy lounge/bar/restaurant/bakery. I enjoyed the firework show and participated a bit. I started customizing the items I needed to but I have a LONG way to go since half of everything I'll be using needs customization. I talked to some animals and for the first time in a long time, finally changed my outfit. XD


----------



## lakeside

Dormire said:


> Decorated Elroy's home. Still a big GIANT work in progress but I'm getting there.



Ooh, are you going for a certain theme or just putting in things you like?


----------



## Candyapple

I tt to help a villager move out faster, gave a few villagers customed furniture (I love to make their houses super nice and personalized), planted more trees, created my own pattern (a very simple but nice one) for the road that goes across the village, created more t-shirts for my villagers to wear (one with the town fruit, the pear; and the other with an ice cream cause the town is called gelato!), and finally I had my first camper since I created the campsite (it was so weird... I created the campsite 3 weeks ago and before today no one ever came to camp here.., I was starting to think it was bugged!!)


----------



## chesty

I caught a scorpion! Now i have to catch a tarantulas... that is going to be pretty tough considering i hardly see one and when i see one they move unbelievable fast for me


----------



## LadyDestani

I forgot that I paid off my picnic blanket yesterday. So I celebrated it's completion today and played with the flowers around it.
I realized I didn't have enough white cosmos so I went to the island and did a butterfly tour to get some more. I grabbed a few fish and bugs to sell while I was there.
I talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.


----------



## Lemonsky

Gladys was really kind to me today! She suddenly visited me to hang out for a while, then gave me a moon and left. The moon item is so pricey too, Gladys must really like me.  Not to mention I had been looking for that item for a while.


----------



## salty-

I got my golden can and I used that to water the flowers I'm really trying to get to breed, got some red carnations so I can finally start doing a carnation farm, currently waiting for someone to reply about some pink carnations so I can start breeding those as well, got some more blue and pink roses so i can hopefully start my 3rd character's home. Found all my fossil dig spots which are hard as heck to find thanks to my 2nd character's orchard. Started on my 2nd character's kitchen and got more items for her main room. Papi is also moving in soon and I'm happy he is!


----------



## stiney

Aw, I love Papi!

This morning while doing my early am check up (Dag yo, normies get up early, Jambette is up at 6 am) I saw the beginnings of the vine on my town tree. Which probably means more that I have a problem than anything else but hey.  My town is set two hours behind the actual clock so it makes it easier to do beetle farming--I'm more inclined to do it first thing in the morning than at night.


----------



## stitchmaker

The mayor casual town set in June spotted his first tarantula below him.   It was hard to kept track of the tarantula since I couldn't use the camera.  I thought it was gone and than it jumped from behind the tree.  It took the mayor out so I chopped that tree down.
Flurry gave the mayor a petition, completed main town stuff and than check the spot again.  A tarantula appeared in a good spot and was able to catch it. 

Visited another town to get Flurry petition and read the title.  It was Spider-Relocation Service.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Today I did my dailies as usual as well as caught a nibble fish for my main character, thus completing the aquarium of my museum. I also caught a few more insects and bugs needed for other characters. I bought wooden duckboards from the campground and received the last of my order from T&T Emporium. Continued work on my home concentrating on customization and wall/floor design.


----------



## Tri

I'm happy with Cantown now that I've replanted some trees. I've possibly updated my address for the last time, save if I get a rare weather condition in the last couple of Summer days, because I don't want to fall in a rabbit hole of "perfecting" my villagers too. Considering a new copy of the game since it's so cheap now.

I got my alt's hair recut before updating but was mortified that I gave him Jeff Andonuts hair haha. A good cause for seeing Resetti..


----------



## Lily Mayor

Finally found the perfect path!


----------



## vixenk99

A couple nights ago, I finished off my bug encyclopedia and got the gold bug catching badge, doo doo!


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked at the cafe and got the superb coffee beans, which I was able to immediately sell to a villager for the max amount at Retail.
- Retail was paying premium on furniture today so I gave my storage a much needed cleaning out.
- Did a little bit of landscaping around my picnic blanket.
- As I'm writing this, I realized tomorrow is Monty's moving day and I didn't send him a farewell letter, so I'm going to hop back on and do that real quick.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

I did my dailies as usual and then I decided to time jump since I wanted to use up the bulk of my tickets. Over ten days I gained some twenty odd items from the campground which helped greatly with my wish list. I then caught the last bug I needed (a rice grasshopper) for my main account so now I (finally) have a completed museum. After time traveling so much I managed to get a lot of fossils which allowed me to gain the final piece I needed to complete my fossil model collection. I got a few new badges for each  character for bug catching/fishing. I changed the outfits of some of my characters as well as fixed up Fantasia's house with some of the spoils of my time travels. Everything is so far coming along nicely. During all that time travel I managed to get a new villager named Hazel whose birthday is today. And that officially ended my "day". Phew.

After all this, I straightened up all the flowers I'm growing around town into something that makes more since and managed to grow two more pink lilies. I'm trying my hardest to grow more purple pansies, but they just won't bud.


----------



## Alex10

I got a few more bugs that I didn't already have (the 2 centipedes, a Petaltail Dragonfly and a Pondskater), and tried to get the last fish I need for this month which is the Giant Snakehead! No luck yet, and since it spawns at really awkward times for my play schedule, I may be waiting until next year lool. Other than that, just did my usual talking to villagers, buying the Sapling & Fertiliser for the Golden Shovel & Axe, and arranging and planting some new flowers around my town!


----------



## stitchmaker

Roscoe is finally gone.  The Rabbit Town mayor has been playing hide n seek from him.
Filled in his spot, scanned a Rabbit card and jumped ahead.  Found Gracie and passed the 1st check.
Player 2 scanned the pathways, did some landscaping and changed the last 3 Rabbit spots to make room for a large park.

Main town and other casual town was quiet.


----------



## 1kiki09

First day in my new town! It's a town that I'm starting for college so it's a pure stress reliever. I met all the villagers, Marcie, Stinky, Diana, Pompom and Clay. Got all of my tools ready and sent out letters. I'm about to send a letter to myself for the day I actually start college so that'll be interesting. I watered all the flowers, got a good bit of my bug and fish book filled out.


----------



## stiney

Last night I realized that some of my paths were in stupid spots so I moved part of it and the flow is just so much nicer. I need to cut down some trees to deal with the rest of the dumb pathing, but I can't remember if any of the ones I want to cut down or fruit trees so I have to wait a couple days before I can do that.

My blue rose breeding ground didn't seem to be working--I got one blue rose and then nothing for like two weeks--so I am starting fresh from orange/orange and purple/purple roses, will breed the new ones tomorrow to start getting new hybrid reds.


----------



## chesty

Planted my first blue rose next to my house! It was a gift though from a very nice girl i met at tortimer island.


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Said my final goodbyes to Monty. I will miss him but he's right in the middle of one of my main paths. 
- Refurbished a few pieces of furniture.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Visited some dream addresses for inspiration.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Did the dailies as usual and then started decorating Fantasia's house again. Managed to trade for some things on Bell Tree including the new 7-11 items. Started decorating my house with some of those items and realized that the glass partitions are bigger than I thought they would be based on the picture. I wasn't able to use all of them that I bought (because of their size), but I managed to use most and thus...my theme changed a bit again. lol Now instead of a ritzy lounge, I'm creating I'm creating this sort of rich girl meets chill living space which somehow matches Fantasia perfectly  It has a lot of nature incorporated into it though so I'm excited to see how all of this will play out. 

Attended Hazel's b-day yesterday with two of my characters and ended up giving her gifts she wasn't the most enthused about (according to her letter this morning). Better luck next time? >.> Lastly, I managed to grow another black lily.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Plot resetting Chai into the right place and that's about it lol. 1 villager down, 9 to go


----------



## stiney

Last night I convinced Wart, Jr. not to move out. I'd been getting rumors on my mayor but he wouldn't ping, I was running around on my alt and he pinged her so she told him to stay and he said OK. Phew! I've been working hard to get his picture and I still don't have it.


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests, except Annalisa's request for a horned beetle.
- Redd was in town and I was able to purchase another legit painting that I need.
- Since Monty's house is out of the way now, I finished pathing and planting bamboo along my main path.


----------



## Alex10

Managed to get a lot of the new bugs/fish for this month (Red Dragonfly, Monarch Butterfly, Cricket & Bell Cricket, Salmon, King Salmon, Cherry Salmon, Rainbow Trout and Pike!), put down some new paths around my town, got rid of a PWP I didn't like the placement of anymore and did my usual talking to villagers/arranging flowers! Also found a purple rose randomly breed, which was a nice surprise!


----------



## Jesteroo

I totally redid my spa house! It's coming along so well and almost all of the rooms are complete. I'm super happy with it! Maybe I'll show it off when I'm all done...


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
I did my dailies as usual and bought from Harvey at the campground the last watermelon I needed for Fantasia's house. I bought a bunch of wallpaper and carpets to test out a few combinations and started customizing. Got my town to "perfect" status again and built a recycling bin since I hate always having to run into a house to throw something away. I think I'll have to build a few more around town. I took down some flower beds I had built to keep houses from being built there. Also did a few tours on the island.


----------



## Dormire

Dormire: None, other than complete errands.
Amagi: None so far.
Elroy: Managed to mass-produce 20 hybrids in town, mostly blue roses. Amazing day. Also decorated his house a bit more.


----------



## Imbri

I swapped out my wardrobe for the fall clothing. Thank goodness for the secret storage; makes it so much easier to keep out of season items at hand.

I also updated my house a bit - changed the flooring in my bedroom, flooring in the kitchen (and a few decor items - fruit, tea, etc.), and changed the wall and carpet in my living room (main room). I'm in the process of having Cyrus put the rococo furniture back to original.


----------



## LadyDestani

Last night:
- Sent letters/gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.

Tonight:
- Caught the salmon and king salmon and donated them to the museum. Just waiting for the 15th so I can complete my fish section.
- Donated the famous painting to the museum. Only 4 more to go!
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Rearranged some of my flowers in town.
- Paula suggested the scarecrow pwp. It's not one of the two pwps I wanted, but I think that's all except the ones I want...looking at the bright side.


----------



## stiney

Yesterday I got to do basically nothing but play, so I was productive. 

I caught the oyster, clam, salmon, king salmon, pike, soft-shelled turtle, red dragonfly, cricket, and bell cricket and donated them to the museum. 

I did some more path adjustments, chopping down two trees. 

I won the Cinnamoroll set in a giveaway and picked that up and got signatures for Pecan, and she gave me her picture when I got back! 

I did some errands for villagers and sold a ton of extra stuff to villagers in Re-Tail. 

I cleaned out GracieGrace and picked up half the Sweets set in the process. 

I realized I can't have every fossil model and 1-square out if the models are all on display stands, so played around with using the exotic table to hold two at a time instead for my museum exhibition room. The extra display stands will go to my Nintendo exhibition, which currently is just a mess of every Nintendo-themed item and all the fortune cookie items.


----------



## mimituesday

today so far i have moved out one of the residents of glory. i didn't play as her so i started to feel bad about playing that town without her so i decided to just move her out. now i have to choose what to do with all her furniture.....


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally made good amount of space on the ground, in my storage town Jelly.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Today, I did my dailies as usual and then bought an item I needed from the campground. I then played HHD for the first time and linked it with ACNL so that I could get access to those exclusive items. Playing that game (HHD), I find myself longing for the control you have in decorating to be put in ACNL. I can't count how many times I hated not being able to put something in the middle of somewhere or being able to move it half a space. Other than that I did some light customization. Got to slow down a bit as I need to purchase the remaining things.


----------



## stiney

I got the house centipede last night, so now I just need the bagworm and the dung beetle and I'm done with the bugs!

I also decided I'm going to have two sort of Indiana Jones/explorer type rooms in the museum exhibition halls, showing off fossils and random natural history/anthropological treasures (for instance, a lot of stuff from Gulliver).

And I decided I want a third resident character, and she's going to be a witch and display the Bug-Off furniture and the spooky furniture and just have a cute little witchy cottage. I just have to figure out where her cottage will be, Papi's house is in the best spot for her house.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Today I did my dailies as usual and then wandered around town a bit to see what I would like to change aesthetically. Today was Labor Day (Happy Labor Day everyone!) so I talked to Isabelle and got a picnic basket.


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got the picnic basket from Isabelle.
- Visited a lovely dream town.
- Went to the island, did a few tours for flowers and medals, and caught fish/bugs to sell.


----------



## EmGee

Finally got my gold turnip trader badge. Now I just need to progress to silver for the weeding, medal, and hosting & visiting badges


----------



## stiney

Yesterday I got my picnic baskets, did some more decorating, paid off a loan for my alt's house, and beat Puzzle League in Story Mode, thanks to Reese! I guess I need to play through again to get the umbrella, and spend some time grinding out the attack modes to get the last few items from that. I also learned you can get Meow coupons from Puzzle League, so that was kind of cool.


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Rearranged some flowers.
- Went to the island, earned some medals, and caught some fish/bugs to sell.
- Was disappointed that Redd was in town but didn't have anything new that I needed. Guess that's not much of an accomplishment, though.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Today I did my dailies as usual and bought a metal flag pole from Harvey at the campground. I bought two more celebration hats as I realized not all my characters had them in their closet and I need them too often for MEOW tickets. Managed to grow 2 pink lilies and now I'm gonna work on purple pansies again. Wish me luck!


----------



## vixenk99

I shook a throne out of a tree, that was pretty hip.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I met my own self in streetpass today which is pretty weird for me seeing my other mayor in the HHA showcase.


----------



## stiney

Jambette asked me for signatures but it was while the servers were down for maintenance. Grr.


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked at the cafe and got the superb coffee beans.
- Did a little landscaping.
- Went to the island, earned some medals and caught fish/bugs to sell.
- Got the silver medalist badge!


----------



## stitchmaker

Rabbit town completed a lot.
Gracie arrived for a check and time travelled back to 559am to complete 2 more.
It helped move Deidre out faster and the town now has 8 Rabbits.  Plotted on the first try.
Mayor and player 2 caught their last fish.  Pave Day starts tomorrow. 

Pokemon town 2nd player tried to find her tarantula but had no luck.  She spent time making better friends with the villagers.

Spent last night moving bells from a spare town player.  55 million fits on a long one beach town.  I plan on deleting that player once the bells are gone from her account.  Thinking of an all duck town.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
Did my dailies as usual. Nothing new showed up at the campground so nothing to buy there. Received a genuine mystic statue and neutral painting from Redd. An orange lily grew on its own since it rained all day yesterday. Found a few gyroids buried underground. Prepared some items for trade.


----------



## LadyDestani

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Refurbished some furniture.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Created my second character!
- Introduced him to all the villagers and completed the tutorial stuff.
- Found the money rock and made the down payment on his house.
- Changed his hair color at Shampoodle's.


----------



## chesty

One of my villagers suggested the brick bridge! That and the construction of a lighthouse


----------



## Imbri

Not so much something I did, but in running around (in a thunderstorm), I saw that the sweet olive bushes have budded.

I also swapped out the flower bed behind Midge's house for a log bench. It's next to the peach orchard, and a nice spot to hang out.


----------



## Snowfell

Decorated my house a little bit. Planted a few trees and bushes.


----------



## FoxFeathers

Did more town building, making stuff pretty, glaring angry eyes at Flo who STILL won't move outta town >8C


----------



## mewmew34

I recently bought a new copy of New Leaf, the Welcome Amiibo version, so I have a new town to work with! Today I was able to go to the island for the first time in this town, and so I got several new items for the museum. Also had the garden shop open today.


----------



## MasterM64

After 1,500+ hours of planning and work, my town is now complete to the vision I have had for it and my Dream Address is up to date for anyone who wants to check it out!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Got the silver refurbishing badge!

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers.
- Found Wisp.
- Got his first song from K.K.
- Did some fishing to start filling in his encyclopedia and earn some bells.


----------



## mimituesday

got signatures for tabby, helped antonio find a new catchphrase, went to teufort to visit martin and steal some of his mushrooms


----------



## maplecrossingx

gave pinky a present for her birthday, helped pekoe and rolf with a new catchphrase, plot reset Cheri's home placement


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
Jack squat. LOL I managed to do some dailies and water some flowers. Nothing new at the campground, though my order at Marty's and Julia's RVs did come through. That was it.


----------



## Nickerous

Decided to buy turnips today.  Got out 1.5 mill to invest and filled up 9 pages in my secret storage.....moved to another section and found 9 pages of spoiled turnips from last time I invested.  Then I remembered that I had gotten an error the last time I sold and said I’d come back to do it again later...just have forgotten.  I really need to invest in a trash can.


----------



## reririx

I really wanted to start my new game on my birthday so I did that and TTed to the present date haha...

1. Separated the acres (getting ready to make a perfect town!)
2. Paid off the first home loan 
3. Marshal moved in right beside me (not an accomplishment really but I am happy!)
4. 30% done planning and landscaping my town


----------



## mewmew34

Got everything I need to use the Amiibo options, and now have my main dreamie in my new town! I was able to ask Wisp to move Filbert in just before the start of a new day, and so now Filbert's house is set to be built right next to Mayor Emi's house!


----------



## Stone Cold

Got a Solemn painting from Butch. A few days ago he sold me a Scary painting. Both were legit and not fakes, so two more paintings to the museum!

Had no idea Butch was such an art collector.


----------



## stitchmaker

On Friday Mira requested the lighthouse in my Rabbit town.  I wished I could hug her.
Yesterday the mayor found the missing Bookcase for Pave Day to complete the set.  Now all my casual towns can catalog it

Sat at the tree in my Duck town and had 121 visitors.  Unlocked the train station remodel.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I just did my dailies, talked to villagers, and strolled around my town enjoying the hard work I put into my town while listening to the calming, relaxing music that New Leaf has to offer.


----------



## Stone Cold

MasterM64 said:


> Today in PARADISE, I just did my dailies, talked to villagers, and strolled around my town enjoying the hard work I put into my town while listening to the calming, relaxing music that New Leaf has to offer.



Just want to tell you I dreamed of your town and it's quite impressive. Must have taken you ages to plan it.


----------



## MasterM64

Stone Cold said:


> Just want to tell you I dreamed of your town and it's quite impressive. Must have taken you ages to plan it.



Thank you so much for the feedback!  It truly warms my heart to hear that you enjoyed dreaming my town.  It definitely did for sure, I have had that town since 2013 (fortunately the campsite entrance landed perfectly after being absent from the game for a few years due to the craziness of life and doing the update) and it definitely has been a project that has continually evolved throughout the whole process. In the end, it definitely turned into something that turned out to be more than I originally envisioned!


----------



## Stone Cold

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback!  It truly warms my heart to hear that you enjoyed dreaming my town.  It definitely did for sure, I have had that town since 2013 (fortunately the campsite entrance landed perfectly after being absent from the game for a few years due to the craziness of life and doing the update) and it definitely has been a project that has continually evolved throughout the whole process. In the end, it definitely turned into something that turned out to be more than I originally envisioned!



I also found your variety of villagers pretty solid. Including W. Link with Zelda items in his house. 

Will add your FC btw. Feel free to add me as well!


----------



## MasterM64

Stone Cold said:


> I also found your variety of villagers pretty solid. Including W. Link with Zelda items in his house.
> 
> Will add your FC btw. Feel free to add me as well!



Thank you!  Of all the villagers I have, the only ones I actually "chose" were Wolf Link (through Amiibo) and Puddles (through a very awesome person on TBT). The rest were selected by the game and I have kept them the entire time. lol I'll definitely add you for sure, I probably won't be able to meet up until another day though!


----------



## Stone Cold

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you!  Of all the villagers I have, the only ones I actually "chose" were Wolf Link (through Amiibo) and Puddles (through a very awesome person on TBT). The rest were selected by the game and I have kept them the entire time. lol I'll definitely add you for sure, I probably won't be able to meet up until another day though!



Ah cool. It's Ok 

Did I use the like button correctly btw?


----------



## MasterM64

Stone Cold said:


> Ah cool. It's Ok
> 
> Did I use the like button correctly btw?



Yes, you did. lol The like button is very useful if you want to acknowledge someone that you read their post and you replied to it (or you simply like their post).


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests, except I didn't have any perfect fruit for Mint. 
- Worked at the cafe and earned some superb coffee beans.
- Did a small amount of landscaping.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers.
- Picked up a few pieces of furniture for his house.
- Paid off his first home loan and ordered the first home expansion.


----------



## stitchmaker

Rabbit town mayor found out Clyde was thinking of moving.   His house is where the 3rd bridge needs to go.
Clyde pinged but his conversation wasn't clear that he was moving.  Left the game without saving and will have to avoid him until he's gone. 

Main town extra player went island hopping for wetsuits for my casual towns.  Got 3.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Not much achieved in Celestia lately, but I've started to compile together my mayors main bedroom. I like what I've got so far, just need to order a few more items and it should be finished


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Did dailies as usual and switched around the attic of Fantasia's home a bit. It still doesn't feel right to me though so I'll probably continue to play with it until I'm satisfied. No new flowers grew in this morning, but I'm still holding out for some hybrids.


----------



## IndiaHawker

vixenk99 said:


> A couple nights ago, I finished off my bug encyclopedia and got the gold bug catching badge, doo doo!



Same... except my DS JUST broke in time for the 15th - the last bug-off of the season and last chance to get my gold net for now


----------



## Journi

I did a lot today, and today was my first day from restarting. ^_^
I'll feel absolutely accomplished once I get my Sept. fish and bugs done.


----------



## reririx

I was so busy today but I managed to make Beau’s plot pop up in a nice location lol
Also... I paid another loan after hours of river and ocean fishing...
But I just unlocked the island so I’m waiting and then I’ll make tons of bells~


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Planted 1 tree and 1 bush. LOL

Alt:
- Talked to Tortimer to unlock the island.
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Caught a bunch of fish.
- Got a net and caught a few bugs.
- Paid off his second home loan, but it was too late to ask Nook for the next expansion.


----------



## stiney

I had a second blue rose this morning! So that's planted with fertilizer by my first and I'm hoping to start breeding these like rabbits.


----------



## stitchmaker

Rabbit town players received their golden watering can.
Picked the spot for the lighthouse, removed the fountain in front of town hall and than paid for the lighthouse.
Plan on adding the flower clock in front of the town hall today.

Duck town mayor finally played at night.  She caught a Gar, island sharks and scorpion for the museum.  Caught the scorpion on the 1st try.


----------



## MarbledMell

Finally finished paying off my final home loan! Plus I got to 50,000 HHA points so yay


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Did some fishing around town to finish the weekly Meow task of catching 20 fish.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Requested the final expansion on his main room.
- Took his first TPC pic to complete a Meow task.
- Got his first emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## chesty

Not in my town, but i got 60 badges on Tortimer Island with the dragonfly minigame
In my town i demolished a street lamp because i didnt like where it was located LOL but i'll built another one in a better place so it's okay I guess


----------



## reririx

For yesterday (last night):

1. Finally went to the island after unlocking it and made half a million bells before bed.
2. Paid off home loans again.
3. Beau moved in~
4. Completed a street light PWP
5. Kicks opened~
6. Got all the signatures for Club LOL

(^^)


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
Did the dailies as usual and since Redd was in town I ordered some paintings and a statue from him. I obtained a tall garden rock and a garden table from the campground which were both on my wish list (YAY!). Cleaned up a bit. Got rid of flowers and things I didn't need. Ordered some things from the catalog.


----------



## Araie

I restarted my town last Saturday. Today so far I got Kicks and just finished getting all the signatures for Club LOL. I also just got a couple of mannequins from the Able Sisters and updated the Nooklings store to the convenience store.


----------



## Dothi

I got my favorite jacket from Able Sisters (After-School Jacket), managed to get two of my dreamies (Diana and Kevin) to move in to my village thanks to some awesome people in this forum. Also unlocked the island today since I restarted my village few days ago.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed as many requests as he could.
- Bought some new shoes from Kicks.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Took his first trip to the island for fish/bug catching. Came home with 3 whale sharks and 3 golden stags among other things!
- Paid off his third home loan, but once again Nook's was closed.


----------



## Valzed

In my town today I got the last emotion - the Shrunk Funk Shuffle - for both of my alts! It took longer than it should have because I kept forgetting. lol!


----------



## chesty

Phineas gave me the bronze badge for visiting and earning a lot of medals on Tortimer Island. I also built a picnic blanket


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Went through my storage and found a few pieces of furniture for my alt.
- Ordered a bunch more furniture for my alt.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed most requests.
- Requested my 2nd floor addition from Nook.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Started planning out my main room a bit.


----------



## goro

i finally finished my fish encyclopedia and sylvia moved out!


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

I did my dailies as usual and unexpectedly saw Katie wandering around town. I left her to her business and collected my mail. Managed to get two wallpapers and four carpets from Sahara (yesterday) that I wanted. Also got a frilly apron which I needed when I visited the Able Sisters. Decided to re-customize a standing TV I had in my character Tony's house. Also found a few other things he had that I needed to customize. A new character named Rhonda is also moving into town soon. She'll be my tenth character so I can't wait to see her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



naegi said:


> i finally finished my fish encyclopedia and sylvia moved out!



That's great! I finally finished mine a little while ago too. What was the last fish you needed? Mine was a nibblefish. Little bugger was hard to catch too. lol


----------



## mewmew34

Yesterday I got the signatures to open Club LOL. Today I donated a painting to the museum and got one of my non-mayor characters access to the island.


----------



## goro

serena186 said:


> What was the last fish you needed? Mine was a nibblefish. Little bugger was hard to catch too. lol


actually, a popeye goldfish because i didn't even know it existed. the second to last one i had to get which was pretty much the real barrier was that damn bichir...


----------



## stitchmaker

Main town- Two movers in two days.  

Bunny Town-  Mayor is still playing hiding from Clyde.  Last store opens today.  Villager requested a Video Screen.

Duck Town- Player 2 went bug hunting and found/caught the scorpion.  Mayor and Player 2 went to the island to get the late night bugs for the museum/collection.
Removed the last bells from an extra player and than deleted her town.  It's nice having 2 players. 
Cookie requested the illuminated tree.


----------



## serena186

naegi said:


> actually, a popeye goldfish because i didn't even know it existed. the second to last one i had to get which was pretty much the real barrier was that damn bichir...



I remember having trouble with the bichir too. Makes me glad I'm finally done with it all. lol


----------



## HappyTails

Well, I caught a Petaltail Dragonfly, then promptly lost it, after turning my game off without saving, when Wart Jr. tried to change his mind about moving.


----------



## reririx

1. Finally have 3 bridges (built the third one last night)
2. Got my home a basement
3. Collected all the fruits


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Went to the island to prep for the Bug Off tomorrow.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers except Sydney (still have no idea where she was hiding) and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Started decorating his main room.
- Went to the island to prep for the Bug Off.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Got 2nd place in the Bug Off.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers.
- Got 1st place in the Bug Off.
- Got his 1st badge (fish maniac).
- Got to request his first song from K.K.


----------



## Lucas4080

Today I had donated five bugs and completed the bug museum. Gosh, was it such a roller coaster to get the last bug. _(A normal cricket of all things, lol.)_ I also had refurnished my house to fit the harmonious theme to get a better HHA score and I also finally sorted out and cleaned up my storage! It took so long since I?m practically a hoarder in animal crossing and I had to choose the items I liked and wanted to keep and all of that. I?m proud of myself I guess. It was a good Animal Crossing day.


----------



## Valzed

I bought the Funky Wig from Gracie which was the last item I needed to buy from her! I've now purchased every piece of super overpriced, some of them flat out ugly items that Gracie offers. Woo hoo!


----------



## Pansy

I've almost completely finished my town layout (probably will finish tonight) and I've gotten a new nickname! Wendy asked if she could name me P-star, and while it's not the best, I decided to take it. I'm hoping it won't spread.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I got one of the villagers I want for Ebonmoor!


----------



## Imbri

I arranged for a bridge to be demolished. I'll enact a replacement tomorrow. I had all fairy tale Bridges, but think one of the wooden ones will look better. I just hope Isabelle doesn't give me a hard time putting it in the same spot.


----------



## reririx

1. Got Fauna to move in~
2. My gold Bug Contest trophy came in
3. Moved most of my flowers to the beach to breed hybrids

I didn’t do much because today was my day off so I went out most of the day 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> I arranged for a bridge to be demolished. I'll enact a replacement tomorrow. I had all fairy tale Bridges, but think one of the wooden ones will look better. I just hope Isabelle doesn't give me a hard time putting it in the same spot.



Is putting a bridge where another bridge was once placed an issue in the game!!???


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests, except for Annalisa's catfish.
- Unsuccessfully searched for a mitten crab (the last fish I need).

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Paid off his top floor and ordered the secret storage.



reririx said:


> Is putting a bridge where another bridge was once placed an issue in the game!!???



Sometimes. There are apparently different rules for placing a bridge vs a villager plotting near a bridge. So if you have a bridge near a house, demolish the bridge and try to rebuild it, Isabelle _might_ not let you.


----------



## stiney

I started a new character on Friday night, Circe, who is my little witch girl. Because of that, I was able to get the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place spots in the Bug-Off, so I am all done with Nat except the golden net and his RV starting next month (I still need the bagworm and the dung beetle to complete the bug museum). I'm working on getting her house upgraded enough to unlock secret storage, so that she can take over holding onto carpets and wallpapers from the mayor (who will be the clotheshorse; Rumi, my other alt, holds onto furniture).

Placing her house means I have decided to change how my town is laid out a little, so I need to cut some trees down to make an open area in the southern part of town.


----------



## Imbri

I've got thunderstorms happening in town today, so not many of my villagers are out.

Went to Town Hall and told Isabelle I want to build a suspension bridge by the police station. Thankfully, I was able to place it just where I wanted it (where the old fairy tale bridge was) without losing any trees or flowers. I forgot that it's cheaper than the other bridges, so I was able to pay it off right away.

Bought the last blue hydrangea I need for the eastern neighborhood. I still need 2 pink hydrangeas, but I'm not worried about it.

Fertilizer for the white carnations I'm breeding on the beach. I have 4. I'm looking for 4 more, then I'm done with all the flowers! Well, I don't have a rafflesia, but I'm okay with that. 

Picked up a minimalist ottoman for Goldie's house. Not sure if I want to mail it to her. There's an open spot, but I don't want her to replace her modern wood stool. Maybe I'll hang on to it for a while.

I also got the red riding dress from the Ables. Too bad I don't have a basket to carry once mushroom season comes around.


----------



## porkpie28

after a long break from playing the game, I started a new town today, I got the money for my new house which I will get tomorrow, also tomorrow will be my birthday


----------



## krystillin

Oh my goddang gosh! I did so much work in my town today. I cut down all my bamboo which was a ton! Then I TT'd a day and organized my flowers. A couple months ago I had chopped down all my trees and planted fruit orchards. Well I had put all my flowers then in different spots according to type. Fast forward(not tt but figure of speech, lol) all my villagers have plants flowers everywhere and everything got mixed up! It just took like 3 hours to seperate the types of flowers. But now my town is nice and clean looking. I probably have about 100-150 flowers.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Paula sold me a legit serene painting, which I donated to the museum. Only 3 more paintings to go!

Alt:
- Got his secret storage and did the tutorial to redecorate with the touch screen. I had forgotten what a pain it was to do it manually. 
- Ordered the zen exterior for his house. I may change it, but wanted to give it a try.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Unlocked the QR machine, scanned in and laid my first patterns.
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Ordered some furniture from Wendell's RV.


----------



## porkpie28

today is my birthday so went onto my game just got a birthday party so cool


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
I did my dailies as usual and purchased a do-not-enter sign from the campground. Grew one more black lily overnight and redesigned Fantasia's house a bit. When I hit my rocks today I ended up with a bunch of gold nuggets so I used them to make gold furniture.


----------



## beetlepurple

i only played for about 20 mins today but i brought over felicity to dottys house -w- i really need to play the game more lol


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I did my dailies and talked to one of my TBT friends on there.  Also, even though I have had the town since 2013 and have put over 1500 hours into it, my Plaza Tree has finally reached the 300 Day stage (I also updated my DA as well to reflect that! )!  lol


----------



## stitchmaker

Pokemon Casual town 2nd player was standing in place while I checked my notes.  Looked at the ground an a tarantula was moving.  It went to the cliff and sat waiting to be caught.  It's chilling in her basement.   
Added the brick bridge and delete a bridge before paying for it. 

Rabbit Town will have Clyde in boxes today.  My other town will adopt him and Toby will be moving in.  

Duck Town dropped by Pokemon town to catch the firefly.  Hiding from Cookie until she moves out.


----------



## griefseed

in saturn, i received multiple items that i had purchased that i needed and also wanted for various themes i have in my rooms!! i'm getting together my slumber party room as well as my love hotel room in my museum! i haven't done my dailies yet but i will soon and i plan to play for much more today gathering items for catalog completion too! :>


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Caught the mitten crab, completing my fish encyclopedia and the aquarium section of my museum!
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to all my villagers.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Ordered new pavement from Nook.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Scanned in Snooty and ordered some furniture from her RV.


----------



## chamsae

i found my second to last missing fossil, prevented fauna from moving and idk if thats an acomplishment but peewee moved in today and i actually like him a lot heh
also i found out by accident that you can kill cockroaches in your house by dropping furniture on them LMAO


----------



## Alex10

Got Fauna to move in and got Apple's picture! Not much other than that, just dailies and things!


----------



## Chouchou

I honestly did so much, today was my first day. Started a new town, did all the quests for Isabelle, caught 19 insects and 31 types of fish for the museum. Visited someone's shampoodle and got a haircut. Shut down 4 balloons with my net. Earned 150k by fishing. Payed down my first house payment and saved up for tomorrow.


----------



## RedPanda

MayorK said:


> also i found out by accident that you can kill cockroaches in your house by dropping furniture on them LMAO



no way! Hahaha that is awesome.


----------



## stitchmaker

Pokemon and main town stopped a mover

Rabbit town- Toby plotted on the first try.  One more Rabbit to go.

Duck town-  Change my mind and decided to go with Duck/Bird Town.   The only Smug is Quillson and I already have him in another town.
Mayor had good RNG for the last winter Fish and Bugs.   Caught everything quickly but hit the A button to fast for the Stringfish.  10 minutes later and the Stringfish appeared.  Fish/Diving museum is now complete.


----------



## griefseed

i was able to set up more items into the themes of my rooms... which is rewarding! i'm also working towards getting some pwp's done within the next couple of in-game days...!! but mostly, i was able to tidy up my town a bit!


----------



## Poptato

-Watered my carnations. Trying to breed as many as I could.
-Talked to my villagers
-Get at least 1 villager to ping me a PWP
-Work at The Roost
-Checked the campground if Harvey feeds the birds cause I haven't been able to get any beans yet. 
-Checked the stores for items I might need; bought and sold some just for catalog.
-Paid my loan


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Did my dailies as usual and tidied up my storage lockers and cupboards. Sahara came to town so I got some carpets and wallpapers from her for all characters. Opened up a fortune cookie and managed to finally get the dalmatian ornament. Changed Fantasia's outfit to the blue ballet outfit I got the other day. I really like the blue version a lot more than the pink, though I wish there were also blue ballet shoes...
Moved the upstairs and downstairs around for Fantasia and cleaned out Serena's attic. Also cleaned out Tony's attic of it's theme and decided to use it as a storage.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got the Prof of Ichthyology badge!
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a moving ping from Scoot and agreed to let him go.

Alt:
- Got the gold watering can. Didn't even realize he could get that. I would have picked it up sooner.
- Unlocked Cyrus.
- Did some redecorating in his main room.
- Scanned in Wade's RV and ordered some furniture.
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.


----------



## Snowesque

After having the default flag for over five years, I've finally changed it!
I'm going to miss that cute tree. May change it again, but this work for now!
(Click for QR, not my design. If it says invalid attachment, *click here*.)

View attachment 220550


----------



## Imbri

I finished breeding the white carnations I wanted, so I'm done with hybrids. It felt weird not getting fertilizer today.

Got the shoji screen from Saharah.

Swapped out the deluxe washer for the washer/dryer in my kitchen. It blends better.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I decorated my second character house. I went shopping and bought some furniture. I got my hair done at shampoodle. I went to the island to beetle hunt and fish. I went back to my town and sold what i got at the island at retail. I went around town and pulled any weeds that i saw and dug up fossils and gyroids. I talked to all the animals and did any requests they had. I used wisp lamp to scan in an rv to the campground. I'm trying to get the letter badge so I wrote all the animals letters and sent them. I visited some random dreams in dream suite.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Moved some of the hybrids around on my beach to start working on more orange tulips.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Scanned in Boots for the Meow coupons and got a present.
- Got the Tatami Mat floor from Sahara.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Scanned in a QR code and finished his rice field.
- Added some furniture to his main room.


----------



## griefseed

i was able to move two villagers into my town that i wanted! dobie, especially but also tia by a stroke of luck :> i also moved around my flowers to be more acceptable looking, less chaotic and like they've been plucked... which they had because i dislike yellow!


----------



## serena186

Snowesque said:


> After having the default flag for over five years, I've finally changed it!
> I'm going to miss that cute tree. May change it again, but this work for now!
> (Click for QR, not my design.)
> 
> View attachment 220550



That is so gorgeous. Good choice 

- - - Post Merge - - -

What I accomplished in my town today:
Did my dailies as usual and gave Jimmy a haircut.  I managed to grow two orange lilies and a pink one so I'm happy about that. Still no luck growing a single purple pansy, but I haven't quite given up yet. Caught and sold some bugs from the island and also cleaned up a bit around town. Been wanting to do something nice with my town but not sure how to go about it. I've still got tons of bush starts and flowers so I think it's time to find a use for them.


----------



## fetchthestars

Yesterday, I finally saved up enough money to purchase the castle architecture! I'm so excited to go home after work today and see it. Today, I am going to spend a lot of time on the island catching bugs. I need to save up enough money to purchase my last home room expansions. I also want to save up enough to buy the Princess series, which I've heard is incredibly expensive. However, I still haven't unlocked Gracie's shop in my town yet. I know I have to pass her fashion checks, but she never shows up!


----------



## stiney

fetchthestars said:


> However, I still haven't unlocked Gracie's shop in my town yet. I know I have to pass her fashion checks, but she never shows up!



You have to have spent a certain amount of bells in TIY, and then she starts coming. All of Gracie's furniture is expensive--she's currently selling the Sweets series, the last 15 days of November she'll have a sale, and things will be discounted, but might sell out. She'll also have sales-exclusive items like the Cards series. December-February she sells the Gorgeous series (the end of February she goes into sale again), and only then will she start selling the Princess series in March.

If you're not interested in her other items, you have months to save up for the Princess series.


----------



## fetchthestars

stiney said:


> You have to have spent a certain amount of bells in TIY, and then she starts coming. All of Gracie's furniture is expensive--she's currently selling the Sweets series, the last 15 days of November she'll have a sale, and things will be discounted, but might sell out. She'll also have sales-exclusive items like the Cards series. December-February she sells the Gorgeous series (the end of February she goes into sale again), and only then will she start selling the Princess series in March.
> 
> If you're not interested in her other items, you have months to save up for the Princess series.



Great! Thanks for the information.


----------



## chamsae

i talked kidd into moving to my town, im going to have 3 goats now!


----------



## stitchmaker

Dizzy finally pinged to move in my Rabbit Town.  Spent the week sending him letter with gifts to up the friendship.
5 more days and it will be an all Rabbit Town. 

First time seeing a villager go into their house in my main town.  At the time I was fishing while I waited to visit his house.  

Stopped  Pecan from moving in Pokemon.  Got the train station upgrade.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed the weekly Meow coupon tasks.
- Ordered some items for my alt.

Alt:
- Finished paying off the secret storage and requested the back room addition from Nook.
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Completed the weekly Meow coupon tasks.
- Scanned in some more QR codes and improved his farming area.
- Got the jomon pottery I've been wanting for completing a villager request and traded it to the mayor.
- Ordered a few items for the mayor to fill in her catalog.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Got an amazing letter from Deli that I can only attribute to perfect coincidence.
He told me evidently I had gotten a little ketchup on the letter, but that's okay and that it made him hungry.

But you see, Ketchup lives in my town and is Deli's nearest neighbor... XD
Poor ducky has to fear for her life.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all villagers except Scoot and completed all but one request.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Ordered some items from Boots' RV.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Scanned in Boots' RV and ordered some furniture.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Traded items with the mayor and got his pants.
- Started decorating his new back room.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Traded some items to my alt.
- It rained in my town yesterday so I dug up all the gyroids and was able to sell them to Retail for premium prices today.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked on some more interior decorating.
- Went to the island and caught fish/bugs.
- Was able to pay down most of my current loan.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
Did my dailies as usual and spoke to Gulliver on the beach about the place most famous for mermaids. I managed to grown three orange lilies this time which I added to my garden. Bought some turnips from Joan which had the added bonus of MEOW tickets (YAY!) Cleaned up storage a bit and discovered some things I didn't realize I had. Eventually gonna work on gathering all the villager pics which is one of the last large projects for me left. Already have all the gyroids. Thinking of some new outside themes for my town.


----------



## stitchmaker

Duck/Bird town mayor received her golden rod.   Kabuki pinged to move and changed his mind.  Left the game without saving.
Jumped ahead to his move out date to fill in the his house.   Doc requested the hammock.

Pokemon town final store will open today.  

Rabbit town ordered more zen items for the 2nd players house.   Mira gave the mayor a bunny tee.  Ordered bunny tees and will mail them out today.  Hopefully the girl Rabbits will wear them.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:

Did my dailies as usual and had conversations with my villagers. I Bought an exercise ball from the campground. Sahara was in town so I invited her to each of my houses to work her magic. I also managed to grow four pink lilies overnight.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder.
- Customized some furniture.
- Paula suggested the log bench (one of the last 2 pwps I need) so I immediately talked to Isabelle, placed it and paid it off.
- Went diving to complete one of the weekly Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers but didn't complete any requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Ordered a bamboo door from Nook.


----------



## mimituesday

paid for a town hall renovation and began the process of changing all of my big random flower patches to be just pansies and roses....... it will take.................... so long..............................


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got the wheat bundle from Isabelle.
- Talked to all villagers except Scoot and completed all but one request.
- Got the butterfly special stump for my campsite area.
- Ordered a hat for my alt.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers except Scoot but didn't complete any requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Ordered a new house exterior and mailbox from Nook.
- Got the wheat bundle from Isabelle.


----------



## Dracyoshi

I'm making slow but steady progress with completely overhauling my village now that I've came back to New Leaf after taking a break for a few years. I've removed all of my paths, completely changed my vision for the town, and began the transition to a new town!


​
I'm kicking this off by making a new flag for my town that goes with my new vision. It's minimal and styled like a real state or country flag. It's a carp swimming upstream to represent the towns strength and desire to power through tough challenges and was inspired by the Chinese legend of carp leaping over the dragon's gate to become dragons (and I love my dragon references)

My town has a huge winding river, and it's pretty much unavoidable. Even three bridges ain't enough. I'm going to take that and make it the towns biggest asset by making this a fishing village!

Also today I got Clean Water Initiative, but I can't complete it since I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance enabled. Lame oversight.


----------



## Halloqueen

Like Dracyoshi above me, I finished creating a new flag for my main town. I'd had one specific flag for numerous years that I had scanned in from a QR code, but I decided to try my hand at making one on my own. Honestly, the old one looks a bit better and more professional than the one I made since art isn't my forte, especially on this small screen, but I felt like I needed a change of pace. It's sort of like the French flag but it's yellow, orange, and white, the colors of candy corn. Atop that is a jack-o'-lantern face. The face looks a bit bulkier than I want it to ideally, but I'm still modifying it as time goes on and I like how it looks in theory. 

I also finally unlocked the ability to use the QR Code scanner on another character in that town who I recently created and scanned in some fancy dresses.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Celebrated my new log bench.

Alt:
- Got over 10,000 from the HHA and got the HHA tee.
- Talked to all villagers and completed a few requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Went to the island and caught enough fish/bugs to pay off my current home loan.


----------



## Scientin

Finally got some more blue roses, began a new flower pattern between my paths, and began (and paid off) a new streetlamp. Trying to go for a more vintage look in my village, not really feeling the modern vibe.


----------



## uzuka

i finally dared to start up the game after not touching it for like 10 months or so... everyones still there so im safe,, ;;
gonna go do something nice for my villagers


----------



## honeyaura

Currently decorating my home, and helping someone get their dream villager.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked at the cafe and got the superb coffee beans.
- Completed my daily Meow tasks.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Ordered a few items for my alt.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed a few requests.
- Ordered a new house exterior and roof from Nook.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.


----------



## Halloqueen

I mostly just ordered a bunch of items from other people here on the forums and spent a while having Cyrus customize pieces of the Exotic furniture set for one of my characters' homes.


----------



## Elle Of Jacobia

Today I started a big landscape plan! My town was perfect last year, and then I stopped playing because school was getting to be too much for me! I've started playing again, as interacting with people on the forum and keeping up with my town really helps my anxiety!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to all villagers, including a farewell letter to Scoot. 
- Ordered some more furniture for my alt.
- Did some landscaping around my campsite. It's mostly finished now and I'm pretty happy with it, so yay! 

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed a few requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Requested an expansion for his back room.
- Finally settled on a hat and accessory to complete his look.


----------



## lylatay

*
I finally got the sewing machine for my second character and I made slight progress on my paths. I also finished a PWP in my second town~ c:​*


----------



## griefseed

i'm finally achieving my goal of having a fully-done town! my rooms are being touched up with little items here and there but are, for the most part, finished. my town, too, on the outside, is heading towards a great direction! my first town hadn't had a lot of projects but now i'm working on a playground, a hidden path to the cafe, a quiet hot springs section and multiple other tiny things but!! it makes me happy that i've accomplished so much!


----------



## Pansy

I just got my silver slingshot!! I've also been catching bugs and fish to fill out my museum.


----------



## stitchmaker

10th Rabbit plotted in PurlLand.  Happy it's over.   Working on an all Green/Yellow room for the mayor. 
Happy that my other 3DS can visit now.   

A villager went into boxes in Duck/Bird Town.  Ketchup will be moving in next.  Perfect Town started and upgraded city hall.

Town Apollo added the last piece of Artwork to complete the museum.

Main town got the rumor Teddy mover on his birthday.  The next day he wouldn't ping when I went to his house.  Spent time save/quit and finally gave up.   Talked to him and he wanted his time capsule back.  Came back and he pinged him for the move.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed a few requests.
- Said good-bye to Scoot.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Did some redecorating in his house.
- Scanned in Boots' RV and ordered some furniture.


----------



## Magicat

I finally fully funded a PWP (a fairy-tale bridge) today, and Club LOL opened up in my town this morning, so I was able to get an emotion and a song from it today. Then, almost as if a blessing from the gods, Bud (my absolute favorite villager) was in my town's campsite, and I was able to convince him to move in. So overall, today's been absolutely stellar for my town.


----------



## serena186

What I accomplished in my town today:
Did my dailies as usual and discovered a new Jacob's Ladder had grown in my town. Bought a modern hospital bed and shop sign from the campground.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- With Scoot's house gone, I blocked out the new spot for a villager house with patterns.
- Walked around town and checked my patterns to make sure I didn't leave any unwanted spots for villagers to plot.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers but didn't complete most requests.
- Redecorated his back room.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Talked to Jack and received a free mask.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Talked to Jack and received a free mask.
- Got the box of tissues for saving 100,000 bells.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Scanned in Boots' RV and ordered some more furniture.
- Completed one of the weekly Meow tasks by catching 20 fish.


----------



## stitchmaker

Pokemon Town- Shari requested the wisteria trellis. 

Rabbit Town-Francine requested a Stone Tablet.  

West Town- 2nd player caught the Whale Fish and Gar.   Fossil collection is completed.

Duck/Bird Town - O'Hare is the rumored mover and all players are avoiding his pings until he's gone.  Mayor celebrates her birthday and Bunny Day.  It's going to be a busy night.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I did my dailies, talked to villagers, and did some landscaping tweaks in town.  Additionally, I had hamster over today and she delivered a order I made in her gardening shop!  Through this order, I was able to complete a huge project for my town that overhauled the beaches in my town and I also was able to perfect my clover/design pattern paths! Due to this accomplishment, I also updated my Dream Address which can be found below in my signature for anyone who wants to check it out!


----------



## XxNicolexX

I donated a fossil and a bug. Other than that payed off some of my house loan. I?m working on everything one step at a time. Right now not even focused on decorating house or town just focused on paying off the house loan.


----------



## Snowfell

Told Marshal to stay.
Planted a bunch of new trees and sweet olives.
Made a marker tile for where I want to put cedar trees.
Picked out a spot for the stone henge.


----------



## Sergi

Not playing for over a year


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Sylvia successfully plotted in one of the two spots I had designated in the residential area.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Added a few items to his back room.
- Went to the island and caught fish/bugs to start paying off his current loan.


----------



## Sothe

I recently restarted after the AC Switch announcement, so I have a lot to accomplish! As far as today goes, I continued placing paths in my town, and paid off my fountain PWP.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I talked to Jack and he gave me a free mask. I talked to all my villagers and did requests for them. I went around town and dug up fossils and gyroids. I donated fossils i did not have and sold the ones i did have. I changed my eye color at shampoodle to blue. I went shopping at t&t emporium and bought some furniture I needed. I wrote letters to all the villagers cause i'm trying to get the letter badge. I went to the island with my alt character to catch bugs and sharks to try to make some bells for loans. In Stardew, I went around town and dug up weeds, fossils, and gyroids. I talked to jack and got the free mask. I paid my current loan and upgraded my house. I talked to all villagers and did requests for them. I visited random dreams in dream suite. I wrote letters to all villagers.


----------



## Captain Avian

I went to the island, got a ton of money, and paid of one of my loans to tom nook


----------



## stitchmaker

Duck/Bird Town- Mayor celebrated her birthday and received a birthday Cake.  It was a nice surprise with all the mayor time travel to get villagers out and new ones moved in.

West Town- Mayor attended the first fireworks.  She got the Lovely Phone and caught a Gar/Scorpion.  The scorpion circled around her feet and sat down.  I thought I was going to lose it but it moved so I could catch it.


----------



## HistoryH22

Nothing too much; I celebrated Big Top's birthday and set up the campsite. Bunnie moved in today too.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Welcomed Sylvia and did some landscaping around her house.
- Went to the island to catch some fish/bugs.
- Completed both of my weekly Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Terraria, I finally got the silver bell badge for my alt character. I talked to all my villagers and w.link wanted me to get some signatures so I visited a friend's town and got the signatures for him. I dug up all fossils and gyroids in town. I planted some flowers around town. I wrote letters to all villagers. I customized some furniture at retail. In Stardew, I got the silver gardening badge from planting more trees around town. I dug up all fossils and gyroids. I talked to all villagers and did requests for them. I went shopping in other towns and bought some furniture. I added some furniture to the back room. I changed to my alt character and went to the online island to catch bugs and sharks to sell. While I was there, I did some tours to get some medals.


----------



## Sothe

Continued placing paths around my town and created a specifically nice area around my new fountain. Octavian also moved in today.


----------



## stitchmaker

West Town-Mayor caught her tarantula, giant stag and scarab.  Planned to stop but did one more walk around town and found the tarantula.   Few more bugs for the golden net.  

Other towns bought items from the stores for their golden shovels/axes.  Rabbit mayor got her last mannequin.


----------



## XxNicolexX

I donated a fish, 3 fossils, and paid off some of my house loan


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato

I donated a dragonfly to the museum (I dunno what kind it was). I fertilized some of my perfect fruit trees. That?s pretty much all.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent a welcome letter with a gift to Sylvia.
- Stopped Anabelle from moving.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Ordered the bamboo fence from Nook.
- Went to the island and caught fish/bugs to sell.


----------



## Zen

Finally getting a police station! 

Also I finished my complete chess set in the basement of my house  I can play chess games again!


----------



## Imbri

I finally got Peach's parasol!


----------



## marea

I visited the online islands for the first time ever!!
It was fun, but i did not meet anyone, and i got a striped wet suit and a box of chocolates from there.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Traded for the complete set of zodiac animals! Thanks, Caldwell! 
- Talked to all my villagers and completed some of their requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Rearranged the flowers around my log bench and got rid of some of the excess ones.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## stitchmaker

West town- 2nd player caught his scorpion.  Those were spawning a lot but kept despawning or jumping into the river.
Now those rare bugs are over the moving in Cat/Dogs and PWP can start. 

Other Towns were quiet.  Did chores and bought some artwork.   Fixed the pathway in my Rabbit town.


----------



## marea

I got the silver gardening badge. Everyone is calling me a flower fan and i hope it stays for sometime because i am bored of being a bell-pincher.
A lazy villager was in my campsite and he bought all my bugs to help pay my loan. Thanks, but you are not getting invited XD
I finished landscaping around Blaire's house.


----------



## Snowfell

Used the last of my stash of sweet olive starts. 
Had a ceremony for a new streetlight, and commissioned the dream suite. 
Found the first jacob's ladder in this town! I thought I'd have too many trees to ever had perfect town status in this town, so I was shocked to see one growing.
I also invited Stella into my campground so I could order the herringbone floor.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Got the silver K.K. Fangirl badge!

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Paid off his current home loan which also completed a weekly Meow task. Still not sure if I want to expand his house any further since I want to keep it small.

On a side note, bought an extra copy of the game today as well. My husband is going to create a town so we can play together for a while. When he gets bored, I'll take over and create a 2nd town.


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing

I accomplished finally resetting the mess of my town


----------



## Tri

I updated my dream again for the meteor shower yesterday...I love the yellowing grass. I convinced Roscoe not to move, and feel very fortunate that I happened to fire up the game that night...;_ ;
Gabi was moving in (really nice surprise!) and I sent her a letter today about how happy my IRL rabbit would be to meet her haha. Town now has three rabbits : )


----------



## spunkystella

i reset yesterday, so i'm working on getting my rating up and paid the down payment. i'm getting to know my villagers. i got coco! i love her


----------



## Worldsvamp

I finished my bridge and planned out my kitchen so now i know exactly what to get and how i want it to look! I just recently restarted so im looking forward to makeing my town great and beautiful! And it all starts with the bridges.


----------



## Nickerous

Played before anything opened, but ran through my usual finding the fossils, fake rock and money rock.  Need to get back in there to get more Halloween items to prepare for the Halloween event.

In my cycle town, I’ve continued trying to store every new item from the welcome amiibo cards.  I’m finished up to 31 - Bea so far.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus

I paid off a demolition.


----------



## marea

My chief accomplishment is that i got Chief's picture XD
I cant believe i got his before Blaire's! She moved into my town waaay before him and i know that we are friends, but she just would not give it to me -_-
I also finished landscaping around my retail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Ordered a new door from Nook.
- Got the Good Samaritan badge!


----------



## marea

I finished landscaping around Chief's house.
Now i only need to work around Marshal's and Canberra's, and i will be almost done with villagers houses. These two are taking long because i am only using hypirds and they are taking ages to breed!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Grizzly gave me his picture! 
- Rearranged some of the hybrids on my beach because they were starting to crowd my breeding hybrids.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Planted some bamboo around his house.
- Rearranged some flowers around my log bench.


----------



## spunkystella

I'm working on getting pink hybrid flowers early. I want my town to be entirely pink and princess-like, so I need to get Shampoodle's open ASAP. I need to get all pink clothes, the QR machine for paths and my hair pink. Today, I got my first pink tulips and got to know some villagers better. Gonna start working on figuring out where to put paths down tomorrow or something.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today in Redwood, I talked to all the villagers. Epona wanted a mantis so i caught one and gave to her. Fang wanted furniture for her house so I gave her a scorpion and she gave me a library wall in return. I got a flea off of ketchup. I caught an ant for my museum. I laid some path down in plaza. I dug up fossils and gyroids. I worked at the cafe and got some coffee. I put a Face-Cutout Standee next to the picnic blanket. I went to the island and caught some bugs to sell. I also did some tours while I was there. I wrote letters to all the villagers and sent them.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main and Rabbit Town stopped a mover.  
Duck/Bird Town celebrated Weeding Day and unlocked the Topiaries.  

West added the Cafe beside Town Hall.  Katt moved in.  
Both players got lucky with the 2 types of salmon.  Went fishing at 4am on September 1st and they caught both. 
The mayor caught the King Salmon and the next fish was another King Salmon.  This copy has been spawning the same rare fish after catching one.  Giant Snakehead and Gar the mayor had 3 in a row.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Paula finally suggested the wisteria trellis!!!
- Placed and paid for the wisteria trellis.
- Completed one of the weekly Meow tasks.
- Visited a few dream towns.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed a few requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today I talked to all villagers. Ketchup wanted an orange so I gave her one and in return she gave me bamboo flooring. Epona traded me a blue clock for my library wall. She also told me that Felyne was thinking about moving away so I went and found Felyne and asked her to stay. I went to retail and checked to see what my turnips were selling for. They were 192 so I sold my turnips. I dug up all the fossils and gyroids around town. I went fishing on beach to try to catch some new fish for my museum but didn't have any luck catching anything new. I went to the island to catch some bugs and sharks to sell.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I only play as my Mayor for the time being, til I get her house finished. Anyway I am working on landscaping at the moment and I am almost done breeding my Blue Violets and almost got enough White Carnations to fill my town. Also finished paying off my Back Room, which is now a Nintendo and Flower themed garden. Just starting on my Library in the Basement now.


----------



## HistoryH22

Nothing too much today:
*Upgraded the museum
*Keaton suggested the wind turbine.
*Accomplished a few tasks for the villagers.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Started up a cycling town called 'a box' to help my hubby and bff with dreamies, will eventually offer to help others.
I giggle more than I should at the idea of villagers telling their new mayors that they used to live in 'a box'.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated the completed wisteria trellis.
- Did some landscaping.
- Got two new items that I've been wanting for a while.
- Placed the wood bench, my LAST PWP!!! 

Alt:
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Paid off the wood bench.


----------



## Worldsvamp

I have all of my bridges compleated so now i can start the dream den funraiser tomorrow! Also started breeding flowers so thats nice. I have so many ideas for my new town im really looking forward to makeing it the witchy Autumnal town, with a sprinkle of spook, of my dreams!


----------



## gothgf

i did some landscaping, got Erik his signatures, placed and payed for the fairytale clock, redecorated my alt's house, donated some diving items to the museum, and finally got brewsters requested !


----------



## stitchmaker

Town West
2 players caught their mitten crabs.  Mayor finished her fishing collection.
Avery asked to move.  His house was one tile from the river and it hard to see the fish.
Placed tiles near his house and found 3 new spots for villagers.

Savannah talked about one of my towns she came from.  She called the girl player a boy.  Not sure if it's her name Ladybro or a glitch.


----------



## marea

I planted some cedar trees around my town hall, and finally finished landscaping the area around Canberra's house. Sprinkle asked for furniture and when i completed the task she gave me her picture even though i gave her trash bags! XD Now i only need Blaire's pic -_-

I caught my first char and catfish then donated them to the museum, and i got a new hairstyle to get meow coupons.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bought one of the last 3 paintings I need to complete my museum from Redd.
- Celebrated my final pwp, the wood bench!
- Went to the island, completed a tour and a Meow task.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought another of the last 3 paintings needed to complete my museum.


----------



## loglady

Today I started up my flower garden again! I always had the Beautiful Town Ordinance in effect up until I reset my game a few months ago, so I gave up when my flowers kept on disappearing. Luckily, I was able to save a few hybrids for when I would come back to it.


----------



## Sophie23

I made a pro design an Christmas elf dress


----------



## stitchmaker

PurlLand- Fishing tournament was yesterday.  Cleaned the locker/storage and caught some fish.
At 6pm Toby pinged for a PWP.  It's the first time I've got a PWP ping during an event.

Bananas- Phoebe moves in today.  Check with city hall and got the golden watering can.  Added the dream suite and deleted the extra Zell Bell before paying for the DS.

West- Check with city hall and got the golden watering can.  Added the dream suite and deleted the extra fountain before paying for the DS.  Flower clock will replacing the extra fountain.  A villager that I want gone is the new rumored mover.  

Main Town was quiet.  Ordered some furniture for a players house in another town.  Removed her furniture a year ago and never replaced it.


----------



## VaIkyrie

i got my hair done and talked to a couple of my villagers along with doing some town initiatives for MEOW coupons!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Ankha gave me a throne for a perfect cherry (niiiiice!)
*Took Katie to a town
*Got the letter author badge


----------



## marea

Seems that Sprinkle's picture raised my HHA score because i received the gold plaque in the mail. The house is a mess and it is just scattered with random items, but i might start working on it soon so i can hopefully get the gold roof. I got a new unorderable floor from Saharrah but she gave me an orderable wall and i already had it in my catalog.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Donated 2 paintings to the museum. 1 more to go!
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and prepped for the fishing tourney tomorrow.
- Got to see a golden sunset on the island. 

Alt:
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Went to the island to prep for the fishing tourney.
- Completed a daily and weekly Meow task.


----------



## Pug

started a new town so just all the normal new town stuff like pay off house loan, donated to the museum :0


----------



## blueninjutsu

Well, after quitting for a year (maybe a little less), I finally got the cafe! And now I have Super T&T!! So happy. :3 I’m also relieved my favorites haven’t left. Lol. I thought they would’ve.


----------



## Gren

Gave hungry Peaches a peach


----------



## goro

haven't done my dailies yet since it's 9 in the morning and i pulled an all nighter, but yesterday i hit my second anniversary and got my second sapling clock!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Got 1st place in the Fishing Tourney along with a bunch of furniture prizes.
- Got the gold fishing rod!
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers.
- Got 2nd place in the Fishing Tourney along with a bunch of furniture prizes.
- Got the silver fishing rod, net, and shovel from my mayor since she has all the gold tools now.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Ordered a new house exterior from Nook.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## midnightdreams

I talked to Stitches as he was out and about town, which is always a nice sight. I found Sterling on his third day of being gone from town for once and gave him an apple. Mitzi is unpacking and Punchy's house has been plotted. I'm also finally working on the campsite project, so I've been fishing to sell. I'll regret not donating them later haha.


----------



## stitchmaker

PurlLand- Villager requested the blue bench.  Added it.  Museum fossil collection will be done today.  Need to pick up the last fossil from Town West.

West- Mayor/2nd player caught their last 2 bugs.  Hopped on a train and got their golden nets.  
         Mayor received her golden fishing rod.   2nd player caught his last two fish and has to wait for the next tournament.
         Passed the last Gracie check.

Bananas-Completed tasks for villagers.  Moving slowly to June to get the last bug for 2 players.    

Main Town- Ordered Limberg gift and left it in the front room.   Completed tasks for the villagers.  Dropped by a town that needed visitors for the train station upgrade.


----------



## marea

I caught my first Koi, turban shell and sweet shripm then donated then to the museum along with the flowery painting.I also started landscaping around my mayor's house, it was about time.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a lazy Sunday and spent more time enjoying my town today rather than pushing to accomplish anything. 

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## spunkystella

I love coming on here to read what others did in their towns today. 
I completed some requests to up my friendships with some villagers. Had Stitches over. Cancelled a PWP to move it because Ankha moved in directly in front of it lol. Watered some flowers and got some hybrids. Overall pretty lazy day.


----------



## Zavester

- Today Claudia officially settled into town and was out and about for the first time, she fell asleep on a tree stump haha. 
- Refurbished some furniture at Re-tail
- Bought some bushes from another player
- Paid off the illuminated heart PWP
- Got QR codes read at Able Sisters and started work on my sports field/park area
- Reached 100 visitor goal in my town
- Went to Club LOL for a little bit
Overall a very productive day.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Caught a Coelacanth 
*Got Ankha's pic! (Favorite villager in my town by far)
*Completed construction of the Modern Police Station


----------



## honeyaura

Started a new town, Lumiere!

Paid off my first expansion,
met all my new villagers,
get some new supplies,
bug and fish catching,
etc!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Banana-Played two days to move the town closer to June.  Got a new fossil two days in a row and completed the collection.

Town West-Jumped ahead to April to get away from the snow.  2nd player found the last two diving items to complete the museum.
Mayor got her golden slingshot.  Slowly working on landscaping and hope for some PWP.

PurlLand- Donated the last fossil and a piece of Artwork.  Stopped a mover

Stitches a newer town made a check list for fossil and Artwork.

Main Town- Stopped a mover.


----------



## LadyDestani

I wasn't feeling too well today so I had another lazy day.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Checked Redd's tent but he had a fake of the only painting I still need. 

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Cleaned up his storage a little.


----------



## loglady

My town is around halfway done in terms of landscaping (bushes, trees, flowers, etc.). I finally found some really nice QR paths for autumn and winter and tried some out today. They look very nice! I'm just worried I won't have enough room for a mule to download more of them. I'm really happy with it so far.

It's officially been a year since I created my town (maybe not, because I accidentally started on the wrong date!) and got a very cute sapling clock.

I paid off my expansion for my alt.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main and PurlLand Town-Stopped a mover.
Checked with my other towns and did chores.
With time to spare I opened Town Stitches.  It was bug off and both players completed their June day time fishing.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Rearranged a ton of flowers.

Alt:
- Talked to some of my villagers and completed their requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## Lars

today, i got my gold refurbish badge.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Visited a dream town.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Anabelle from moving.
- Got the ancient tile flooring from Sahara.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## midnightdreams

Made a new town: Komorebi. I got the wrong eyes but found the perfect town so I can handle it! From there, I met the villagers, paid off Tom Nook, and donated some fish, while also trying to finish Isabelle's errands and forgetting to go back to it after Punchy asked for something. I'm really scatterbrained haha.


----------



## marea

I got the outdoor sign from Harvey, i have been waiting for it to show up for a long time and i might wait even longer for a second one. I really like that you cant order some things, but i kinda wish this item was orderable.


----------



## XxNicolexX

I caught a shark first time ever and I also caught the bug that runs on sand rlly fast. I never been able to catch one before. So overall I feel I had a good day. I also donated a painting to the museum. I also caught another bug but I don’t think it’s rare I just never caught it before. I gave al his birthday present and decided to go to the beach since it’s been awhile since I been there. The rest of the stuff I did was just the normal basic stuff talk to all animals and catch bugs and so on.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Finally got the last orange tulip I think I'll need.
- Worked on some landscaping.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## honeyaura

Along with the usual morning grind, received some much-needed help with my town today. Also plot-set Punchy to a decent spot by a waterfall. Thank God for the ability of using tiles for it now. Oh and visited my friend's town for the campsite and shooting stars!


----------



## marea

I got the silver bells badge for saving 10 millions in my bank account. I think this is the farthest i am going to achieve because the golden badge sounds hard to me and it might take me ages.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Stitches made a lot of progress in 3 days.  Store upgraded.   Started making a list of villagers to move in. 
Mayor caught a tarantula, all the island fish, most of the night time June fish and a Coelacanth.
Player Two caught all of the night time fish, most of the night time bugs and a tarantula.  Tarantula sat in place waiting to be caught.  Moved with the net and it just stayed in place.  Think it was a glitch.

Other towns did all the villagers tasks.  Player 2 in Town West received the golden fishing rod.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Did some diving to complete a weekly Meow task and got a ship compass from Pascal.
- Replanted a tree.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## Snowfell

- I got the gold watering can with both of my characters. 
- Finished the fossil collection in the museum. 
- Bought a sculpture from Redd. 
- Payed off the rest of the Dream Suite project.
- Planted a few trees and a sweet olive start.
- Timbra suggested the police station.


----------



## GhostDragon841

i worked on my nintendo exhibit in my house, but nobody has responded to my thread about visiting it since i posted it


----------



## Poodge

Delivered a thing to Greta from Crouque. Finished the 2nd Floor Museum Funding. Robbed Booker blind. Caught a saw shark and shark for the first time. Went to Dream Suite for first time. Was spooked by Aika Village. Sent a creepy stalker letter to Moe.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Sent letters/gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## HistoryH22

Won't be able to play much today, but I got a decent amount accomplished!
*Whitney has plotted (my first wolf and she's a good one? I can't complain!)
*Added two fossils to the museum.
*Got Alice's picture.


----------



## Sothe

I got the golden watering can today, finally! I always forget how many days it’s been after my town first reaches perfect status, so every time I go talk to Isabelle I’m like, “CMON ITS BEEN LIKE A YEAR!”


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Celebrated my 1 year anniversary as mayor and got the Sapling Clock! 
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got Annalisa's picture!

Alt:
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.


----------



## spunkystella

I changed my paths and placed some more of them!
I paid off my Dream Suite so that'll be up soon.
I did some villager favors.
I made about 300k bells at the island tonight!


----------



## Bluebellie

I resently reset my my town. Today I was able to sort of set down paths and patterns to get an idea of where I want to place pwps.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Stitches- 2nd player caught the missing late time bugs.  Came back and it was July 1st 1230 am.  Went fishing and caught the two new fish.  Caught another tarantula.  
Mayor caught her two new fish and a scorpion.  The tarantula and scorpion keep spawning in the same spot. 
Celebrated the museum upgrade and added/paid for the park clock. 

Bunny Town-Stopped a mover.  Completed the tasks for the villagers.  
Main Town was quiet. 
Closed Town West while I work on Town Stitches.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I continued to work on my greenhouse room. I've been working on a Christmas town, so I've been working my mayor's house to suit the theme more. The upstairs room where my greenhouse is had a bunch of pink rococo furniture before this.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Treehut I've been doing alot of landscaping. Also finished the fossil exhibit and successfully transferred my dreamie Wolfgang from New Town to Treehut.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Not much to do in my new town today, but payed off the water well and got a good public works project suggested from my peppy villager. Probably going to put it in tomorrow. Also got almost all the bugs and fish donated for this month, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the concrete floor from Sahara.

Alt:
- Got a letter from Isabelle with a sapling clock attached since my mayor celebrated her 1 year anniversary yesterday.  I didn't know my alt would get a clock too, so that was pretty cool.
- Got the final emotion from Shrunk and the comedian outfit.  Now I can bust out that Shrunk Funk Shuffle!


----------



## seburin

I went to the island and got beetles to pay off the Dream Suite.


----------



## jcnorn

I managed to get two new bugs for the museum today 

Delivered a package to Zell, that turned out to be a shirt, so his house will be even more filled with shirts I guess? Got a shirt as a thank you gift from him too xD It's like he's the shirt-storager of my town lol


----------



## AlyssaAC

Couldn't do much in my town today, other than doing chores though. Tried to get a public works project suggested, but once again my villagers are being stubborn. So my town today was pretty quiet.


----------



## HistoryH22

Nothing spectacular today. I added a new piece of artwork to the museum and did a few favors for my villagers. Other than that, a fairly quiet day!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In redwood, I caught a guppy, and rainbow trout for museum. Ketchup wanted a perfect fruit so I went and got a perfect apple and gave it to her and she gave me a retro fridge. Felyne wanted me to buy a lychee from her since she didn't have any bells to buy something she wanted so I bought it to help her out. Sprinkle wanted to get rid of her aroma pot and replace it with something else and told me if I find anything nice to bring it to her so I brought her a crucian carp and she gave me a cello. 

I restarted my second town and named it Ashwood. I went around town and gathered fruit to sell to get money to buy a net and shovel from the store. After I got my shovel, I went around town and hit rocks until I found the money rock and I planted my perfect pear. I caught a monarch butterfly, red dragonfly, cricket, and dug up fossils for museum. I wrote letters to the villagers. I gave Isabelle a seashell and she gave me some peaches. Isabelle gave me a water can for finishing all her requests. I paid down payment so I can get a house and get out of a tent


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Paula from moving.
- Got a perfect apple in a letter from Mom.

Alt:
- Bought a candy.


----------



## jcnorn

I only did a quick play today so far. Might play more later tonight. But I ordered my first golden furniture at the re-tail. Sold off some bamboo shoots and took a gander in the shops. Didn't really find anything interesting.
I kind of want to start organizing my town better, there's mishmash of flowers literally everywhere, and I want to shuffle them into better order or something. I don't know.


----------



## seburin

-Got a gift from Gulliver
-Got 3 items from the campground
-Hit the bell rock and found an amethyst
-Bought 1 candy, K.K. Safari and 2 masks
-Did some villager requests
-Went to the island to make bells and paid off the cafe


----------



## wALEX

i pay a bar/caff? bartolo!! <3


----------



## AlyssaAC

I've been thinking about it all day and I finally decided to do something. So today I used my second copy to make a new town with the same name as my last one, Pumpkin. The reason I did this is because I made the terrible mistake to time travel a few days ahead and it really bothered me. So, I'm gong to reset the old town of Pumpkin and turn it into my cycling town and I'm going to work on the new town and NOT time travel this time. If I do time travel, it will be on my cycling town. Anyway, my new town of Pumpkin I transferred all my bells from the old one to the new one so I could pay off my house loan, which I did for the one today. Did Isabelle's tips and bought out all stores. So far I'm doing pretty good and I'm liking the new town and where I placed my house.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In redwood, Stitches wanted new furniture so I gave her a tall lantern and she gave me modern wood flooring. Shep gave me a blue tie-dye tee. Sprinkle wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and she gave me a lovely vanity. Felyne wanted a pill bug so I caught one and gave it to her and she gave me a cabin rug. Erik wanted to move so I asked him to stay. I got 9 meow coupons from cat machine.

In Ashwood, I caught a bagworm, bell cricket, bee, cruician carp, carp, cherry salmon, dab, and ray for museum. I bought a fishing rod from store. Redd was in town so I bought the graceful painting for museum. I planted some peaches. I wrote letters to villagers. I got the garden shop unlocked so I bought an axe and cut down some trees. I donated some fossils. I got the development permit.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked at the cafe to complete a daily Meow task and got the superb coffee beans.
- Went diving to complete a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Bought a candy to complete a weekly Meow task.


----------



## wALEX

i complete my 10? Public work and i paid .. Tom Nook for my house ?_?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today in Pumpkin I got my 100% approval rating and did my daily chores of fossil hunting and watering the flowers. Daisy this morning ask me for a pear, so I gave her one and she seemed real happy for that. Also, today I went over to Pancetti's house for a scheduled time and had Coach over to my house also for a scheduled time. Might do a little bit of fishing tonight after I come home from my activity I have to do. Won't be sleepy until afterwards, so it will be a good time to find the spiny lobster. I really don't like those kinds of fish that are out so late. Anyway, that's what I accomplished today. Will do even more tomorrow.


----------



## Snowfell

- Had a ceremony for a new streetlight.
- Passed my 2nd fashion check.
- Told Erik he's not allowed to move out.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ruby wanted a tiger beetle so I went to the island and caught her one and while i was there also caught some beetles to sell and then went back to town and gave it to her and she gave me a mop. Ketchup wanted me to deliver something to fang so I found fang and he pinged me saying he wanted to move so I stopped him from moving and then delivered it to him and he gave me a sleek closet. 

In Ashwood, I got the beautiful town ordinance and placed the campsite but didn't have enough to pay it off so I donated what I could. I caught a fly, rice grasshopper,house centipede,horse mackerel,sea bass,moray eel for museum. Also donated 2 fossils to museum. I Paid off my current house loan and upgraded my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Did a little landscaping to complete a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Went bug catching on the island to complete a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Korichi

I got one of my dreamies, Ankha, from someone to move in for my future cat-themed town, Kitty! ^^ I’ve also decided to try and get Felicity as well. (After I make some space for Poppy to move in, I know she’s not a cat but Marshal would be lonely otherwise shh;; ).


----------



## Candyapple

I finally was able to finish decorating my other character’s home, it’s supposed to be a pizza and pasta place. It came out really nice, with the brick oven and many nice touches like plants, pizza and pasta plates on the tables, a counter, the drinks vending machine etc. Then I arranged the pink and black flowers that I bought from another player a few days ago. I decided to put pink lilies, black tulips and white roses all around the hot spring. That color combination of flowers look really nice. Another thing I did was to create a few more pro design for shirts. I’m pretty happy of how they turned out! One is a fruit loops design! It’s really cute (red shirt and the multicolored fruit loops logo and the cereal bowl! Another design I made today was an halloween shirt. Nothing too complicated, just a smiley pumpkin face that Vesta decided to try right away! It’s so funny and cute on her, the pumpkin color matches her orange horns ^__^ and that’s it for today.  I did a lot and felt happy about it!


----------



## Kub

I finally made a sign for my caf? that I?m satisfied with! (I?m not exactly the artistic type). And I managed to collect more of the furniture types that I?ve been looking for


----------



## AlyssaAC

Very quiet today in Pumpkin, but that was because Saharah was in town. I've kinda noticed when she is in town, the favors villagers ask for is very minimum, so I couldn't do much today. I did manage to do a couple favors though. Alfonso wanted to replace his pale chub with something of the same size, so I went fishing and got a dab for him. I know, a fish for a fish, kinda silly right? The other favor I did today was Pancetti wanted an ocean fish, so got her a sea bass. I actually did Alfonso's request as the same time as hers. Did my usual chores today and bought out all the stores again, plus dug up all fossils and water flowers. Got a couple new hybrids today, a pink cosmo and a orange cosmo. Caught a coupe more new fish and bugs to donate to the museum. Also placed in my first public works project, a suspension bridge and enacted the beautiful town ordinance today. Hopefully with that I can get more hybrids. Met Tortimer for the day and my new neighbor Rizzo. Can't wait to see who's plot will be down tomorrow. So actually it was kinda a lot for today. Sorry for the long post. >.>


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Erik wanted to trade my vaulting horse for his kiwi tee so I gave it to him. Ruby wanted a dragonfly so I went and caught one and gave it to her. Sprinkle wanted to visit my house so I took her to it and gave her a tour of my house. Felyne wanted me to bury a time capsule so I buried it next to her house so I wouldn't forget where I buried it. Shep wanted some furniture so I gave him a sleek closet and he gave me a potty lol.

In Ashwood, I got tortimer island unlock so I went to the island and did some tours to earn enough medals to get club tortimer. My island had durian and bananna trees so I got a basket of them to take back to town to plant. While doing tours, I was able to get baskets of lemon and mango for my town. I went to the online island to catch some beetles to sell to get money to pay off my campsite. I caught a shark, saw shark, tiger butterfly, horned elephant, horned hercules, horned atlas, goliath beetle, golden stag, cyclommatus stag, tiger beetle, wharf roach, emperor butterfly for museum. Also donated 1 fossil.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Ordered and received the last of my Halloween outfit.  Picked up the Easter candy from my other town.
Spent time fishing for Harvest Day.  Cleaned up the mayors saved mail.

Rabbit Town- Carmen finally requested the Fairytale Bridge.  Very happy.  Placed the bridge, removed one and than paid for the bridge.
Gave Francine a perfect peach and she gave the mayor a Throne.   Celebrated Katrina shop opening.

Town Stitches- Unlocked the Cafe and will add it later.  Donated the walking leaf and a new fossil.  One more fossil and all towns can bury them. 
Player 2 spent the night watching scorpions speedrun into rivers and across town.  Today he has the meow scorpion and hope he gets it so the Cafe can be placed.


----------



## Bosmer

I was able to complete rearranging furniture for the main room and the bedroom for my alt's house, I just have the convenient store room to complete. All that's left is paying the loans to make the room in the back, left and basement and I have most of the furniture for each room.


----------



## PrincessAurora

In Tealeaf I did some basic tidying up. Removing unwanted flowers, bamboos, etc. I also did more work on landscaping in the southerpn part of my town. I planted some saplings/sweet olive bushes/bamboos. I also got Bill to ping me for a project (blue bench, bleh). Finished off the day with placing a fence project.


----------



## LadyDestani

I spent most of my time on my mayor today. I only logged onto my alt to do a few quick dailies. On my mayor, I accomplished quite a lot:

- Visited my husband's town to help him out and did some weeding while I was there.
- Traded for the astrological set and samurai suit.
- Started working on the samurai warrior room in my basement and ordered a bunch of items from my catalog to help complete it.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Heard a rumor that Sydney was thinking of moving. I need her to move to adjust the house placement a little. Saved my game and then got her to ping me for the move, but she changed her mind so I reset. She didn't ping me again.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.


----------



## seburin

Del asked me for a river fish, so I went fishing and gave him one that I already donated to the museum. Gayle got in a fight with Del so she told me to deliver a gift to him, which he was happy about. Dotty asked me for a pear so I got her one. Bones asked for signatures so I went to another town. I went to Club LOL and got the Glee emotion. I also dug all the fossils and donated a yellow perch, and found a sapphire. I had to donate a bug for 1 MEOW coupon so I chopped down some trees to get a violin beetle. I bought Steep Hill for my music collection and some clothes and accesories.


----------



## honeyaura

On top of all the usual morning stuff, I visited my friend's town to shop and bring back orange hybrids, and then he came over to my island while I finished some of my initiatives (catching specific beetles, bringing back 10+ items). Then I cleared out unneeded items from all 3 of my characters' storage that I didn't need right away and that were reorderable since the shop finally upgraded to where I can get them back later. This also means all my gardening starts, hybrids, and clovers are taking up the beach. Can't wait to get started on the gardening stuff! Just might be tough with the multiple tiles around town that aid in plot resetting lol. But I'll manage.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked on my basement samurai room some more.
- Ordered more furniture from the Nooklings and Snooty's RV for my samurai room.
- Since my birthday is 11/1, I got K.K. Birthday from K.K.
- Sydney pinged to move and I agreed.  This time she didn't change her mind, so she's leaving on the 5th.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers and completed all requests.
- Scanned in Snooty's RV and ordered some furniture that I might use in my upstairs bedroom.  Still trying to decide exactly what I want to do with the room.
- I set his birthday as 10/30, close to my own, so he also got K.K. Birthday from K.K.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Gave Whitney a perfect fruit.
*Did a few favors for most everyone.
*Got a K.K. Slider song.


----------



## seburin

-Did villager requests
-Dug all the fossils. 
-Hit the bell rock and gem rock.
-Bought Soulful K.K., stone tile, parlor wall, florence flask and New Years' cards.
-Paid off the cobblestone bridge.


----------



## Stella-Io

Gracie changed her seasonal furniture to the sweets series and the crickets are chirpin, which means fall is coming. I changed some stuff that gets seasonally updated, such as the pastries for sale in Dulce's caf?, Dulce's oufit, Mayor Kasumi's outfit, Azrielle's outfit & the town plaza, town hall and train station QR design for covering the brick. Next up is the house plots.

Oh I forgot, I paid off the town Hall renovation to the fairytale exterior. I wasn't too sure about it at first, cause the colors don't EXCACTLY match my color scheme, but after seeing it in person in my town, I'm glad I did. It has a much more magical vibe than the regular yellow/green one.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Made a brand new town today and decided to name it Snowtown, because I love winter and I'm thinking of going for a woods like theme with a hint of winter. Got an idea all planned out for my house. Gonna do the cabin exterior with the green hedge and other cabin-ish features. I used my friend's Dream Suite to see some other people's ideas for cabin houses and I do know what to do now. Now all I need to do is find the items I'm looking for and continue to pay off my house each and everyday. Got plenty of funds to do so. Now I just hope I can keep this town for at least a week first and continue to work on it each and everyday after that. Got a real bad habit of starting over, but I'm gonna break it.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Stitches- Player 2 caught the scorpion at 230am with the meow task.  So happy that's over
Mayor started playing at 5am.  Started plot resetting spots and placed tiles all over town.
Added the Cafe, removed the streetlamp and added the fountain when a new day started.
Planted new trees, shrubs and placed some flowers.  Dropped by the island to do tours for some more flowers.  Caught the banded dragonfly.

Town Rabbit- Completed the last fairy tale bridge.  Carmen asked for the round streetlight.  Completed Doc petition.
Main Town- Completed tasks and opened gate for Town Rabbit petition.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

pecan told me there was a rumor going around that I'm an 'individual.' this means I don't talk to my villagers.
but I do??? ive never felt so unloved in my life dfgjhgdfhgdf
so idk if you can call that an achievement but hey its time to work on a new rumor


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Marshal wanted a butterfly so I went and caught one and gave to him and he gave me a painter's shirt. I bought an aroma pot from sprinkle. Erik wanted me to deliver a package to sprinkle so I went and found sprinkle and gave her the package and she gave me a lemon. I bought a space heater from Shep. I caught a monarch butterfly for museum.

In Ashwood, I placed another bridge and paid it off. I caught miyama stag,horned dynastid,hammerhead shark,oak silk moth, and rainbow stag for museum. I went to the island and caught some beetles to sell. Kiki wanted a pear so i went and got her a perfect pear and gave to her and she gave me a breaker. Benjamin wanted me to give him furniture to replace his sloppy dresser so I gave him a modern dresser and he gave me a lefty desk. Ellie wanted me to catch her a dragonfly so I went and caught her a red dragonfly and gave to her and she gave me a seven-ball tee. I traded with Bangle my minimalist table for her blue plaid tee.


----------



## Imbri

Redd was in town yesterday and I finally got the final bit of art for my home (I've completed the Museum). A real Gallant Statue (The David) was for sale. It now sits in my spa/bath.

Also, delivered a package from Midge to Kitt that turned out to be a beaded tank. Kitt tried it on and it actually worked well on her, so when she asked what I thought of it, I voted that she keep it.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Dug up a time capsule for Keaton and placed a time capsule for Big Top.
*Gave Whitney a perfect fruit (she seems to want them quite a bit )
*Did a few favors

All in all it was another quiet day. I'm hoping a camper shows up soon. It's been almost two weeks since Ive had one. That, and it's been a few days since a villager pinged to request to move out. I'm a tad anxious to see who it will be.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town and he gave me a perfect cherry because I was stupid and sold my first one.
- Planted my perfect cherry near my train station.
- Refurbished a bunch of zen cushions for my samurai room.
- Worked on my samurai room. It's almost complete.
- Ordered another white katana to finish off my samurai room.

Alt:
- Decided to finally expand my second floor so talked to Nook and that will be done tomorrow.


----------



## seburin

-Gave Gayle a peach and played hide and seek with Hans
-Got 7 meow coupons for selling shells, changing my hairstyle and making a pro design
-Dug all the fossils and hit the bell rock
-Started building a yellow bench


----------



## AlyssaAC

Couldn't accomplish much today, as it was Rodeo's birthday. So did the usual chores, and I almost got all the bugs and fish donated for the month of October. Still missing at least 15, so I'd say I'm pretty close. Also, I plot resetted today and got Fang to place his house down. He moved a little in front of my house, but I don't really mind as he is one of my favorites. Can't wait to plot reset some other villagers later in the week.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I found Katie wondering my town so I took her to a friend's town. Bianca bought my modern wood flooring. Shep wanted a koi so I went and caught one and gave to him and he gave me an exit sign. Fang wanted a pear so I got him one and he gave me a water bird. Felyne wanted me to deliver a package to shep so I found shep and gave it to him and he gave me a lemon. I traded Ruby a dace for her kitchen flooring. I caught a char, dace, koi, cherry salmon for museum.

In Ashwood, Redd was in town so I bought the nice painting for the museum. I got the village Representative badge. Lionel wanted furniture to replace the orange jacket in his house so I gave him a lefty desk and he gave me the orange jacket. Gonzo wanted a pear so I gave him a perfect pear and he gave me a wide-screen TV. Kiki invited me over to her place. I caught pike, yellow perch, pond smelt, bitterling, dace, and freshwater goby for museum.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Stopped Samson from moving
*Did a few favors (particularly for Big Top)
*Answered correctly as to where Gulliver was headed.

Nothing special today. Another day without any new fossils. Hopefully tomorrow is a change!


----------



## Stella-Io

Wolfgang has now moved in from New Town. He *kinda* resembles a silver wolf from Rune 4 -personally I feel none of the wolves truly can be called a silver or hunter wolf- so I think I'll keep him in Treehut for a while instead of transferring him to Secret.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got the white katana I ordered and finished my samurai room!
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Grizzly gave me another one of his pictures. 
- After much effort, I finally got the paper lantern from Annalisa.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought a candy.
- Worked on his upstairs room now that it's expanded, but I'm still struggling to find a vision for it.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I put down a pumpkin path. Marshal wanted something to go on top of his sloppy table so I gave him a bell cricket and he gave me a cabin armchair. I showed Felyne around my house. Ruby wanted an apple so I got her a perfect apple and gave to her and she gave me a maple bonsai. Redd was in town so I bought the moody painting for museum.

In Ashwood, Agnes pinged me saying she was moving out so I asked her to stay. Benjamin wanted any kind of fruit so I brought him a perfect pear and he gave me a cabin wall. Kiki wanted a cricket so I went and caught one for her and gave to her and she gave me a green stripe tank. I traded Ellie my breaker for her soda case. Poppy wanted something to put on top of her classic buffet so I gave her a cricket and she gave me a stained glass lamp. I found a bird name gulliver passed out on my beach so I woke him up and he couldn't remember where he was headed and asked me if I would help so I said I would and said the place he was going to was famous for movies and hollywood so I knew then that he was headed to USA.


----------



## Bosmer

Mayor:
Went beetle hunting to get money for my alt's house loan.
Did some tasks for few villagers
Watered most of plants around town
Did a couple of tasks to get more meow coupons

Alt:
Went to club lol to give Shrunk a snack to learn a new emote
Payed off the loan to extend the room in the back, next is building the basement
Ordered the final peice of furniture needed for the convenient store room


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today in Snowtown I did the usual chores of fossil digging and flower watering. This morning there was no new hybrids and I completed a couple few villager requests and got my 100% approval rating. I decided to change the time so I could finish collecting the remaining bugs and fish and now are at least 98% completed for this month's bugs and fish list. Now I just need to worry about next months bugs, fish and seafood to collect and donate to my museum. Also, Fang moved in today and I talked with him. Other than that, pretty slow day.


----------



## Dizzy

Today, I moved in two of my dream villagers,
got my entire wishlist of furniture,
watered all my flowers
raised my approval rate (its a new town)
got some meow coupons


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers but opted not to complete the two requests I received because I didn't want to mess up their houses.
- Visited my husband's town to drop off some goodies and the two Halloween masks he was missing. He had fun bonking me in the head with the toy hammer I gave him. 
- Completed both weekly Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Grizzly was waiting for me when I logged on to throw my alt a birthday party!
- Celebrated my alt's birthday with Grizzly, Annalisa, and Anabelle.
- Ordered some furniture to work on his house some more and to complete a weekly Meow task.
- Bought some junk clothes from the Able sisters to wear for Halloween tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessAurora

Donated another fossil. That makes three left until my museum is complete! I also found a spot for and placed a zen clock. Finally, went diving for a project. Got pinged on the first try by Pashmina. She asked for a picnic blanket. Woo!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Plot resetted in Snowtown this morning and got Julian to place his house down. Now I have two dreamies in my town so far. So only eight more to go. Did the usual chores of digging up fossils and watering the flowers. Couldn't do Isabelle or public works projects today cause it's Halloween. Will do that tomorrow. Gonna do Halloween tonight and hopefully I'll be able to catalog all the spooky furniture and the creepy set. Tonight's gonna be fun! c:


----------



## hotskittlss

> traded and now I need more TBT bells sksksk
> did some island farming, 
> donated a giant stag to the museum (finally)
> completed ALL the halloween items (except the jack in the box and the jack o lantern )^: )
> tted a little for more halloween items >:^)))

im really tempted to tt more to get the jack in the box and the lantern oof


----------



## FoxFeathers

I got the creepy floor and wall I wanted and the pumpkin heads for halloween.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I bought a space heater from Bianca. I sold the space heater to fang for 510 bells. I found Katie wondering around the town so I tried to take her to a friend's town but she lost her ticket when we got on the train. I bought the pink door for my house and paid off my current loan. 

In Ashwood, I sold my soda case to Agnes. Kiki told me that she heard that I was a bit of a stump maker(Probably cause I cut down alot of trees and left the stumps). I paid my current house loan and upgraded my house. I bought 2 k.k songs. I went to the island to farm beetles to sell. I also did some tours while I was at the island. When I talked to Sable to use the sewing machine, she gave me a mannequin.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Stitches-Dug up the last fossil in Stitches and completed the museum.  All my towns fossil are complete and need to bury them on the beaches.  
Sally moved out and than moved back in with an amiibo card.  Her house was in a horrible spot.
Jumped ahead to fill in the spot, scanned a card and made a new saved file.  While walking around the new saved file found the first 2 Jacob's Ladders.  Isabelle unlocked the flower clock.  Check in with player 2 and got the golden watering can.  First time not knowing I was in perfect town status.

Main Town- Played Halloween with the villagers.  Got repeat items from Jack so I stopped giving him Lollipops.  Plan to mail them to my lazy boys.

Rabbit Town- Completed chores for the villagers and moved more flowers around town.  It's starting to look nice.  Gaston asked for the Rack of Rice PWP.  I've used it in a few towns as a fence for a private yard.  Not sure if I'll use it in this town.


----------



## PrincessAurora

I finished my fossil collection in the museum!!! I think that's the first time I've ever done it tbh. I never bothered on my main town. So proud of myself. :')

Also, I got all the items possible from the Halloween event. I had never done that before either. But I gotta fill up that catalog!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new fossil to my museum.
*Stopped Keaton from moving. He's persistent.
*Partook in Halloween festivities. Gave out a bunch of candy to my villagers. Ankha probably got the most of it. She's a little vulture.

*Completed the creepy set from Jack + got a few of the spooky set that I still needed. I also got the jack-in-the-box, which was something I really wanted.

A successful day, I would say! I really enjoyed the Halloween event. It's the first time I've been able to do it on New Leaf. It was definitely worth stocking up on candy throughout the month. Looking forward to finishing up the rest of the year!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Verified Sydney is still planning to move on the 5th.
- Since I got the creepy set last year, this year I focused on getting all of the pumpkin heads, patched clothing, and other prank items.
- I also got the last piece of the spooky set that I was missing.

Alt:
- Talked to all villagers.
- Got the entire creepy set and some of the spooky set. Although, it took far too long. Over 50 times I saved and quit, but Sydney never once was in her house. I had to get lucky and get the final 2 pieces from regular candy.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today I met Julian, who just moved in and I caught all the remaining bugs, fish, and seafood for the month of November, except for the Coelacanth. Hasn't rained yet in my town due to plot resetting. Been thinking a lot of what to do with my town and was feeling a bit disappointed in it, but then I decided to use a friend's town to dream a little and get some ideas. It did inspire me to keep going. May possibly stop plot resetting as I'm getting tired of it. I don't really mind who moves in. Anyway, that's what I did today.


----------



## Bosmer

Mayor:
Went beetle hunting to get money for my alt's house loan.
Did some tasks for few villagers
Watered most of plants around town
Got some meow coupons
Collected all the coloured pumpkin heads, old wallpaper + flooring and a jack in the box

Alt:
Went to club lol to give Shrunk a snack to learn a new emote
Payed off the loan to extend the room in the back, next is building the basement
Ordered the final peice of furniture needed for the convenient store room
Collected many hybrids to put in storage
Changed a pattern to my mayor's dress
Converted the basement to be a gold shrine room


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Today was my real life and mayor's birthday.  Anabelle was waiting to take me to my birthday party when I logged on.  Hugh and Paula were also at my party.
- Got birthday letters and gifts from Grizzly, Annalisa and Mom.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters to all my villagers thanking them for the awesome birthday.

Alt:
- Ordered a new hat because the one he was wearing got changed on Halloween.
- Ordered a stack of books from Pascal's RV for his bedroom.
- Caught a cricket for his bedroom.
- Talked to several villagers and completed all of their requests.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I did my dailies and I finally finished my bug encyclopedia (& got the gold badge) after owning the game for so many years (stupid bagworm lol)! xD Stupid me somehow forgot to donate the ladybug in the past to the museum >_< so I probably will be paying someone a generous amount of bells (or TBT bells) to time travel to a time that I would be able to catch it! lol


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I got the catalog maniac bronze badge. I decorated some rooms in my mayor and 2nd character houses. Sprinkle pinged and said she was moving away so I asked her to stay. Fang wanted to visit my house so I took him to it and showed him the rooms that I decorated. Erik wanted me to deliver a package to Fang so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a danger tee.

In Ashwood, I found Katie wondering around town so I took her to a friends' town. Bangle wanted me to deliver a package to Kiki so I found her and gave it to her and she gave me an amethyst shirt. Ellie wanted furniture for her house so I gave her a Napoleonfish and she gave me a bistro table.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

I added four more pieces of artwork to my museum!


----------



## Bosmer

Mayor:
Went beetle hunting to get money for my alt's house loan.
Did some tasks for few villagers
Watered most of plants around town
Got the expert angler badge from Phineas
Found and payed Saharah 3k to change the house's wallpaper and flooring

Alt:
Went to club lol to give Shrunk a snack to learn a new emote
Ordered the final peice of furniture needed for the convenient store room
Collected many hybrids to put in storage
Payed off the final expansion for the basement


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today in Snowtown I decided to start moving in my Amiibo Card villagers, so I moved in Maple. Dug up all the fossils and donated three to the museum. Watered the flowers as I got the beautiful town ordinance in effect today, so hopefully it will get me more hybrids. Tried my hardest to get a public works project suggested, but nobody would suggest anything so I kinda gave up for today. Will try again tomorrow as I could really use some new public works projects to work on and put in my town.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Finished the Stego fossil.
*Got two badges: Catalog Maniac Bronze and Postmaster
*Did several favors, especially for Big Top and Samson.
*Added another piece of the "Mush" set to my catalog, as well as saved some mushrooms for the Harvest Festival later this month.
*Got a couple of cheap items from my visiting camper, Hopper.

Fun day in Historia, I'd say!


----------



## LadyDestani

I realized yesterday that the bell cricket goes away in November. I wanted one for my alt's bedroom and one for my mayor's bug themed room in the museum. So I did something I never do and time traveled back to October 31st. I caught the two bell crickets, one on each character, then moved back to the current date without incident. Hurray!

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Customized a piece of furniture for my alt's bedroom.
- Cleaned up a bunch of excess flowers in my town.
- Did some landscaping.

Alt:
- Talked to most of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Worked on decorating his bedroom.
- Went to the island to catch fish/bugs.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Paid off his home loan.


----------



## Snowesque

I finally finished reordering all the items I had to!


----------



## Stella-Io

For the longest time in Moriyo, I've been making designs to match the grass, checkerboard only, not the traingle/circle/square grass. I've finally come full circle in  my designs, and I have all of them saved. Next up, making a guide for myself and others that lists all the changes of grass and what color I found that best fits.


----------



## Korichi

I finally played the Halloween event!! (I’m a couple of days behind;; ) Surprisingly, I’ve never played it before.. so it was super fun! ;7; I may have gotten a little carried away and gotten 4 sets of pumpkin heads, though.. ^^


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Stitches-Mayor and 2nd Player completed their fishing collection.  Museum fishing collection is complete.
Players caught a few winter bugs.  Waiting for the snowball for the last bug.
Passed all 4 fashion checks last night.

Bunny Town-Mayor bought her last bag of fertilizer for the golden shovel.   Worked on flower placement.  Stopped Bunnie from moving.
Noticed that villagers ask to move just before their birthday.  It's been happening in 5 of my towns.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Today in Snowtown I completed all the daily chores and finally got my first public works project, the metal bench! I really thought for a second I wasn't going to get any and that my town was messed up, but I'm so glad it wasn't. Going to make a second town tomorrow and call it Pumpkin and possibly make it my new main town that does NOT involve any time travel. I just want to break the darn habit and keep it at the exact same time and date always. Though I will continue to work on Snowtown too. Anyway, that's what I accomplished today. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Said good-bye to Sydney.
- Worked on some landscaping.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers, including saying good-bye to Sydney, and completed all but one request.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Filbert has plotted his house (yesss). It's directly behind my house, but I don't mind. I'm glad to have him back.
*Returned a lost item to Whitney.
*Got Freckles a perfect peach.
*Did other miscellaneous favors for various villagers.
*Completed the saber-tooth tiger fossil set.

Big Top asked to move out and I accepted, but I'm probably going to keep him in the end. He's a lovable goofball and I like elephants.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I bought the cabana mailbox and curvy fence for alt character house. Sprinkle pinged me saying she wanted any kind of fruit so i got her a perfect apple and gave to her and she gave me a cuckoo clock. I bought a common wall from bianca. Shep wanted an ocean fish so I went to the beach and caught a dab but i hadn't caught one of those before so I donated that to museum and caught a sea horse for shep and gave it to him and he gave me a red down jacket. Redd was in town so I went and looked at what art pieces he had and found that the beautiful statue was the real one so I bought it for museum. I went diving and caught a star fish,sweet shrimp, and oyster for museum.

In Ashwood, Chelsea wanted me to get her any ocean fish so I went to the beach and caught a dab and gave to her and she gave me a minimalist lamp. Bangle wanted me to get her any kind of fruit so I got her a perfect pear and gave to her and she gave me a polka-dot stool. Lionel pinged me saying he was moving but I asked him not to go. I caught black bass, bluegill, barbel steed, char, olive flounder, barrel knifejaw, and tuna for museum.


----------



## Sothe

- Caught and donated an ant, fly, snow crab, and sea cucumber 
- Changed my ordinance to beautiful to focus on grass regrowth so I can just water the areas I want to regrow without other flowers wilting 
- Found and returned a lost item to Hopper and got his picture as a reward


----------



## AlyssaAC

Made my second town today, Animalia. I decided I'm going to take this town slowly and not worry about getting everything done on any given day. I'm not going to even time travel on this one, so hopefully things will work out. Anyway, in my current main town, Snowtown I did the daily chores and got Cyrus to finally wake up. Also donated three more fossils to the museum. Merry suggested the fairy tale bridge, which is what I wanted, so I'm happy with that. Trying to make Snowtown into a fairy tale forest sort of theme.


----------



## marea

Caught my first centipede and donated it to the museum, and got new furniture for my house.


----------



## Maruchan

Well, I accomplished a....spectacular newbie failure in my cycling town today? 
(that counts as an 'accomplishment' of some sort, _right_?)
Another member wants to purchase about 20 different Sanrio WA items.
I've always 100% certain that I have all 6 character full sets in stock.
Apparently I was very wrong XD

To my horror, we are missing one Kiki & Lala table!
Fortunately the other member is very understanding, 
and I get to TT and mad dash to Etoile's RV to order that missing item.

Looking back, I still can't believe how I could have missed that.
I always double check my stuff when ordering and kept them well-organized in storage.

Guess I learnt a valuable lesson today.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Told Big Top not to move (I just couldn't stand to see him leave yet).
*Sent 8 letters to my villagers. They've been starting to wear terrible clothes so I've been mass sending out shirts to hopefully change that.
*Gave Samson a perfect peach.
*Did a myriad of errands here and there.
*Welcomed Filbert to town!
*Wished upon a meteor shower.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Laid down patterns for a new villager plot now that Sydney is gone.
- Went to the island, did a tour, bought a mermaid bed, and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Went diving back in town and caught a scallop which I traded to Pascal for a Jolly Roger.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.


----------



## Stella-Io

I DID IT. I sold New Town to create my next town of Secret. Now all my towns will look pretty and New Town shall no longer be that one town thats a mess. New Town was always that odd town next to my 2 others.

Also, Julian moved in completly randomly, TWICE. First in Treehut now Secret. Wheeze I have 2 Julians.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town was quiet- Completed tasks for villagers and picked up/dropped off artwork for my other towns.

Rabbit Town- Completed tasks for the villagers and stopped a mover.  Wrapped Bunnie birthday gift.
Worked on flowers.

Town Stitches- Opened town for artwork.  Playing day to day while I wait for the Club to open.

Dropped by Town Rosie that has been frozen in time.  I was just going to get flowers but the mayor had catch a tarantula meow challenge.   Got the police PWP unlocked and caught the tarantula.  Both were a nice surprise.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided against doing a second town for the moment. Way too much work since my first town just started only a little while ago, so just going to work on Snowtown for now. So anyway, did the usual chores and to my very surprise, Rodeo suggested the water pump without much effort. So my mom was right about her theory. If you force a villager to give you a public works project with the diving trick, the next day they will give you one almost immediately. Thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Hans gave me his picture!
- Visited a dream town that gave me tons of ideas and inspiration.

Alt:
- I forgot he ordered a new door from Nook yesterday.  It looks pretty good with his current exterior.  I'm still waiting for Nook to offer the roof I want so I can determine the best final look since I keep flip-flopping between two exterior choices.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Tried out a new wall for his upstairs bedroom, but decided I probably like the plain old common wall best for his simple home.


----------



## HistoryH22

Quiet day in town today.
*Did favors for several villagers, particularly Bunnie and Roscoe.
*Stopped Samson from moving.
*Collected signatures for Big Top.

Hopefully tomorrow is a bit more active!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I got the expert bug catcher badge. Ketchup wanted some furniture for her house so I gave her a bird feeder and she gave me firewood. Bianca gave me a candy gingham shirt. Katrina was in town so I got my fortune told. I went to the island and caught some beetles to sell and also did some tours while I was there.

In Ashwood, I got the backyard gardener badge. I finished laying down path on one side of the river. I planted some trees and bushes. I decorated the main room of my house. I updated my dream. Benjamin wanted furniture for his house so I gave him a classic table and he gave me a blue-stripe shirt. I traded Chelsea my ruby for her optical shirt. I paid my current house loan and upgraded my house.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Rosie-Player 3 had the catch a tarantula challenge last night.  She found one scorpion in 4 hours.
Going into building didn't help with spawning so I tried saving/quit and restarting.  2 minutes and she found a tarantula but it freaked out.  Tried the save/quit and restart again and found another one in 5 minutes.  Player 3 caught it and got two coupons.

Main town had a high turnip price.  Town Lolly next day was Sunday so I jumped ahead and sold some turnips to help fund some PWP.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Quiet today in Snowtown, but that's OK by me. Sometimes it's nice to have a quiet day then a super chaotic one. Dug up all the fossils and donated one to the museum. Water the flowers and got one new hybrid today. I might have to move my flowers around as I can't seem to get very many hybrids. I bought out all the stores and I believe this is my tenth day so Kicks will pop up tomorrow to start building and Timmy and Tommy should be expanding as well. Got another public works project from Rodeo. Forgot what it was, but at least I'm finally getting public works projects suggested now. I guess I was having a rough start. So, that's it for today.


----------



## HistoryH22

Another quiet day in Historia.
*Buried a time capsule for Ankha.
*Did several favors for Roscoe.
*Reorganized my main room. I'm also starting to compile space items for a themed room that Ill be making soon.
*Added another Nintendo item to my mini-museum room.


----------



## LadyDestani

ARGH!!!  I forgot to plot reset today and Antonio plotted right over my completed landscaping around my firepit and campsite area.  The worst part was I remembered that I needed to plot reset right after Isabelle completed her loading thing and it was too late.  I know that's not an accomplishment, but I'm going to say it was a huge accomplishment that I took it fairly well and figured out a solution quickly.

True accomplishments for the day:

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found Sterling in my campsite today and convinced him to move in.  That way Antonio won't be the most recent villager and I can move him out more quickly.  Plus, they're both jocks so I can keep the personality balance in my town.  I'm only disappointed because I love anteaters and would have liked to keep Antonio around for a while at least.  But Sterling seems really cool and shares a name with one of my nephews, so he'll be a nice addition, even if I decide he's only temporary.
- Went over the area where Antonio plotted and figured out my mistake in laying patters so I can fix it after he moves out.
- Got a new wallpaper and exclusive flooring from Sahara.
- Got the mush lamp, which I want for the underwater room I'm making in my museum.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Talked to most of my villagers and completed all of their requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Shep pinged me saying he was moving away soon but I asked him not to go. Marshal wanted any kind of fruit so I gave him a perfect apple and he gave me a potty. Ketchup wanted me to catch her a mantis so I went and found one and gave to her and she gave me a frilly apron. Ruby suggested the yield sign pwp. I bought a perfect painting from Marshal and When I took it to museum to donate,it was real. I caught a monarch butterfly, and mantis for museum.

In Ashwood, Blathers suggested the museum renovation pwp so I started and paid off the project. I went diving and did some fishing on island and caught sea grapes,octopus,chambered nautilus,seaweed,sea anemone,spotted garden eel,and blue marlin for museum. Benjamin wanted furniture for his house so I gave him a gyroid and he gave me a jackhammer. I got a flea off of Bangle and donated it to the museum. Also, Bangle wanted me to deliver a package to Chelsea so I found Chelsea and gave it to her and she gave me an explorer tee. Lionel pinged me saying he was moving away soon but I asked him not to go. I heard the mole cricket sound so I decided to try to find it. I caught it and donated it to the museum.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Rosie-Player 2 caught a tarantula and got a Lovely Phone.   All players are finished their summer bugs.
Jumped ahead to 6am and built the Police station by the Cafe.   Started placing tiles everywhere with plots for houses.  With 4 players in town I have to make sure there is no random spots before plotting houses.
Fang gave Player 2 a common painting.  One more statue and the artwork is done.

Town Stitches- Both players bought artwork from Redd.   

Main Town- Villagers asked for easy chores.  Cleaned the secret storage and delivery item to other towns.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Did the usual chores today and I'm very happy to report two things. Got both the Dream Suite unlocked and the Police Station! Talk about things are very much starting to light up. Also, I was right about yesterday being my tenth day. Timmy and Tommy are now expanding and Kicks is being built. I'm really happy now as today was a very good day. ^o^


----------



## marea

I invited Coach to move in, and put down patterns around town. I moved the time forward to start poltting his house but i had to go back a couple of times because i kept forgetting to cover some spots, i ended up spoiling my turnips -_- 

Good thing i got perfect pears as my premium item and made a decent profit.


----------



## LoboUnderrated

I finally got beau to move out of my town. He was the bane of my existence for MONTHS and now he’s gone


----------



## CeeJay

I got a lot of things done today!

- Finally expanded my back room for a kitchen
- Fully funded the campsite project
- Got an unwanted villager to move out 
- Obtained new perfect fruit
- Finally grew another black rose 
- Got some new good looking wallpaper and flooring to use for the main room from Sahara

Man, if only I can dedicate this much effort to my studies...


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a very busy day today.

Mayor:
- Purchased 2 blue roses from MasterM64 so I can finally start focusing on something other than breeding blue roses. Yay!
- Reorganized the flowers on my beach and watered the hybrids I want to continue breeding, including those blue roses.
- Visited my husband's town to pick up a mush lamp and dharma that he got for me. Chatted with most of his villagers. I think they love me more than him because he can't be bothered to pay attention to them most of the time. LOL
- Then my husband visited my town to buy a painting from Redd since I didn't need it.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Greeted Antonio and sent him a welcome letter and gift.
- Rearranged some of the flowers in front of my cafe and around Grizzly's house.
- Visited a dream town.
- Went diving and got the Vintage Telescope from Pascal.
- Went to the island, did several tours, and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Added the dharma to his house.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got a new Redd painting for my museum.
*Got a spare T-Rex piece so I can make a miniature model soon.
*Got the Illuminated Tree PWP from Bunnie.
*Fed Roscoe a perfect cherry.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for the rest of my villagers.

Nothing huge today. My village may have an increasing pattern for turnips, so hopefully I can turn a profit on my first batch!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ruby wanted me to find Erik within 1 hr and bring him to her house so I went and found him. When I found him, he pinged me saying he was moving soon so I asked him not to go and then I took him to her house and she gave me a green table. Ketchup asked me if I wanted to play hide-n-seek and I said I would. Felyne wanted perfect fruit so I got her a perfect apple and gave to her and she gave me a radiator. Erik gave me a cabin chair.

In Ashwood, I got the silver can from Leif. Blathers suggested the cafe pwp so I went to isabelle and started the project and then paid it off. Agnes wanted me to deliver a package to Ellie so I found Ellie and delivered it to her and she gave me Modern wood flooring. I paid my current house loan and upgraded my house. I went to the island to hunt beetles to sell. Redd was in town so I checked to see what art pieces he had and found that the worthy painting was genuine so I bought it for museum.


----------



## stitchmaker

Completed my 10th town bug collection today.  Town Rosie got their golden watering cans and started plot resetting.
With 4 players the first plot went in the wrong spot.  I thought I had everything in place.  The 2nd plot went in the right spot.
It's going to be a Bear/Cub town.

My goal is to complete the last 5 towns bug collections before the new AC game comes out.  Those towns just need the bugs to complete the museum.


----------



## rianne

I did landscaping in my town today. Exciting, I know. xD


----------



## Valzed

I earned the Master Angler Badge today. That's about it. lol!


----------



## marea

I got the bronze stalk market badge, bought new furniture, got new unorderable flooring from Sahara, customized some things and gifted them to villagers, landscaped around Coach's house and bred some flowers. There was a camper in my town, i played games with him and got a surfboard and a sleeping bag.

I am so glad i got my first stalk market badge, It would have taken longer if not for some help. I am working on my Customizing badge, but it might take a looooong time. I do not mean to get every single badge, though.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Correctly plot reset for Sterling and got him into the spot I wanted.  Yay!
- Found Katie in my town and took her to my husband's town.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Grizzly asked to have a petition signed so I visited my husband's town again to get signatures.
- Got a new blue rose and a few other hybrids.
- Rearranged the hybrids on my beach to make it easier to breed the ones I've prioritized.
- Removed the patterns and arranged some flowers around Sterling's new house plot.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Bought a new mailbox from Nook.


----------



## Wickel

Today, I visited the island for the first time! I did a tour and had a bunch of new bugs and fish to sell to the museum. Also went diving for the first time . The bell boom ordinance in my town is now in action so I sold the rest of the bugs and fish for a nice price.
I also rearranged my flower beds to have a bigger chance on hybrids!

I also donated my first painting to the museum!


----------



## DJjeff20

Finally got Julians Amiibo card and successfully moved him in ^_^ Julian is beautiful and amazing and I'm happy to welcome him into my AC family. My town has gone through some villager rotation recently and I'm pretty happy where things are now.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Rosie unlocked the Topiary PWP last night.
Rosie asked to move and said yes.  Later I felt bad and moved her back in with a card this morning.
She's not a bear/cub but she was my starter.  
Mayor bought some new artwork for my other towns.

Main Town was quiet.  Dropped by Town Rosie and planted trees with the golden shovel.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Paid off my home upgrade.
*Gave Roscoe a perfect cherry (and he gave me a space themed item I was missing too).
*Returned a lost item to Big Top.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for the rest of town.


----------



## Ryumia

What I accomplished in my town today was watering my purple pansies to breed more of them. My town is going to be filled with blue violets and purple pansies. I'm sort of finished with the blue violets part and those took so long to breed that I had to buy some to make things go quicker. Though... The purple pansies should be much easier since they breed much better than the blue violets that I have. I also bought some things from my catalog since I want to change a few things in some rooms of certain characters. So... I plan to redecorate once those items come in the mail. Pretty excited to get closer to finishing my town.


----------



## Stella-Io

So much has happened in Secret already.

I unlocked Sable's QR machine, so I made my current flag a QR and scanned some paths
Leveled up the convenience
Started decorating Rosaelia's house
Unlocked the Dream Suite cause my system had online access while I was out grocery shopping
Donated lots of bugs and some fish to the museum
Club LOL has opened so I got my first K.K. song
Cyrus woke up


----------



## marea

Sent Marshal the sloppy sink. I have no clue about what he does with his sloppy furniture after he replaces it, he never gave me his sloppy chair yet he was quick to give me his catcus -_-

Blaire pinged to move and i changed her mind about it, but kicking her out might be the only way to get her picture at this point XD


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Greeted Sterling and sent him a welcome letter and gift.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder.
- Worked on my hybrid breeding.
- Sent letters and gifts to all my villagers.
- Visited a couple of dream towns.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sylvia pinged to move and I agreed to let her go.


----------



## rianne

My second character completed their joke book. c:


----------



## marea

I customized some furniture and sent it to Coach as a welcome gift. I am a little late, but i wanted to pick him nice paper since this is gonna be his first letter and he is gonna shove it into my face regularly XD
Boones was in my campsite and i asked him to move in.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Bought an item from Gracie and got the mannequin from her.


----------



## moonlightxo

Ijsindjinfjzjlekfj today merengue (my dreamie) RANDOMLY moved in on a spot I was about to make a line up AND I DIDN'T EVEN START PLOT RESETTING YET XD JDIJFIJFSLKDNILJES!KJ







proof god is a woman​


----------



## duckyducky

Planted a lot of perfect apple trees. :’) 
Fell into 2 pitfalls.


----------



## Catto

Finally my blue roses started to breed, soon I'll have the blue-rose garden I need to complete my town


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Rosie-Spent the last 4 days landscaping and planning the park.   During that time villagers unlocked the wooden bridge, geyser, zen garden and the log bench.   So happy when Murphy requested the wooden bridge.  The last bridge is done today.
Bought the last statue to complete the artwork.  Found out I'm missing one fossil.   It's the same fossil that was the last one for 3 other towns.   Tammy plotted in the right spot.

Delivered Artwork to my other towns.  
Town Pokemon-Opened it again to start the scorpion hunt in a few days.  Completed tasks for the villagers and worked on the train station in the mayor basement.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got a trade done! Also cleaning up my locker, de-weeding, and de-cluttering my landscape after being hiatus for almost 5 months now... I always seem to get back into playing around the holidays, but maybe that's also because AC helps me relax when I'm a bit frazzled. 

Also I find myself constantly outside in the summer because it's better weather so I don't like to waste my days inside when I could be running or hiking (or working :/)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Spent a lot of time today time traveling in my new town, Animalia. Got my approval rating done and got Shampoodle's open to do both my character's hair and color contacts. Became friends with Sable, but she is yet to give me the mannequin. Maybe soon though as I just upgraded my house and got my town developing permit. Enacted the beautiful town ordinance and got the island opened. Will probably do some bug catching later to earn some bells. I'm basically starting all over from scratch so that I could get a fresh start. Just want to at least unlock some things like all the shops so that I can enjoy my new town in comfort. Have had this game since release date and just got tired of waiting for things to unlock, so hopefully this time once I unlock most of everything, I can just relax. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Opened up my gates so my husband could bring Katie to my town.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.


----------



## marea

I customized some things and apparently they were enough to earn me the bronze remake badge!!


----------



## HistoryH22

*TIY opened in my town.
*Had a few villagers visit my house and vice-versa.
*Got the white katana for my catalog (neat item!)
*Added another item to the Nintendo room for my museum

Nothing special today. Im getting close to receiving a picture from Samson, though. He's showing up at my house at random now.


----------



## rianne

Got petition signatures for Chrissy from my partner’s villagers. 

Second character finally got the door to complete their house. Yay.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Rosie-Celebrated the wooden bridge and got the stone tablet PWP unlocked.
Fixed some pathways and flowers.  Taking a break from the town for awhile.

Town Stitches- Wendy finally asked to move and than changed her mind.  Left without saving.  Her house is in the way of 2 new houses.  Added a piece of artwork and closing town until she moves.

Town Weeds- Opened it to check for artwork and missing museum items.   Checked the players lists and 3 need the scorpion and 2 need the walking leaf.
Player 2 had the catch a scorpion challenge coupon.  There were a lot of tarantula and than the scorpions started spawning.  Caught it and donated it to complete the  bugs for the museum.  
Two more players and plot resetting tiles can be placed.  It's going to be a mice/hamster town.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Finished a fossil set + added a new bug to my museum.
*Got Freckles a perfect fruit.
*Won a game of hide-and-seek with Big Top + Samson and Bunnie.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for the rest of my villagers. 

Nothing special today. I'm gearing up for the fishing tournament this Saturday, though.


----------



## rianne

I got the gold refurbishing badge. c:


----------



## squidpops

Re-did parts of the paths and did a bit of landscaping
Won a game of hide-n-seek, probably the fastest and easiest round I've done lol
Paid off a loan and ordered the upstairs for my mayor
Set up and paid off the reset center
Made a third character and got her stuff all sorted out (still debating if i want to keep her in the tent or have an actual house)


----------



## Accidental-Mayor

Just restarted with my new town I actually like. I paid down my first loan and will be able to visit the island tomorrow. Have my first perfect fruit harvest to plant more trees, collected my first non native fruit. Good start so far


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.

Alt:
- Woke up Gulliver and chose the correct location.
- Talked to several villagers and completed most of their requests.


----------



## Ryumia

*What I accomplished today in my town*:


Water my purple pansies in one of my beach areas of my town.
Change a bit of the town landscape.
Did a bit of re-decorating for my second character's home.
Stop villagers from leaving many times.
Bought some stuff from villagers when they wanted to get rid of it.
Gave fruits to villagers when they asked for it.
Sometimes let villagers visit my home when they ask me.
Random house visits from villagers.


----------



## Valzed

I bought the last item I was missing from Harvey & the Campground. I've now bought everything he offers.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Weeds-  Player 3 caught a scorpion.  One more player to go.  Bought kitchen items from the RV.
Found a new fossil for Weeds and Town Rosie.

Town Rosie completed the fossil museum.  
Main Town was quiet.  Spent time fishing for Harvest Day and delivered items to my other towns.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Almost got my new town, Animalia up and running. I have most of everything unlocked, except for the public works projects, which I'll work on later, the Cafe and Museum Renovation, Katrina's shop, and Timmy and Tommy's final expansion. I just wanted to unlock everything so I can just relax and work on my town's outside part. Once I get all the shops unlocked, I'll change it to the correct time and date and start unlocking those public works projects each and every day. So, I got a lot accomplished today and will do more tomorrow. c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Ordered a new roof from Nook.
- Got new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Got the bronze Village Representative badge for playtime.
- Completed both weekly Meow tasks.


----------



## twinkletoes

I got the last few amiibo cards I was on the hunt for, managed to scan in a couple of them today to move into my town before getting tired of plot resetting. I will definitely shoot for tomorrow to finish the rest


----------



## AlyssaAC

Finally got my new town all finished with the time traveling. Unlock almost everything, so I'm pretty happy with that. Now I just need to find a wet suit to start getting those public works projects suggested. Gonna start taking things a bit more slowly now. So I'll start by saying what I did so far in Animalia today. Cleaned up my town from unwanted flowers and gyroids. Caught a few new fish today and donated them, including the first goldfish, as Flo wanted one, so I caught two. Bought out all stores and it was a little different having the last upgrade store. Haven't had it in awhile. Anyway, that's it for today.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I'm just slowly chipping away at my Jingle themed house! 

It has Jingle's living room as the main floor, his workshop as the basement, his bedroom as the top, and for each of the side rooms I think I'm going to expand on the workshop idea


----------



## HistoryH22

Quite the successful day in Historia, I'd say!
*Got two pictures from my villagers: Samson and Roscoe.
*Got signatures for Roscoe.
*Got Bunnie a perfect cherry.
*Funded the Reset Center.
*Sold my turnips at a good profit.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for the rest of my villagers.

I'm quite glad I got the two villager pictures, honestly. I just need one from Freckles and I'll have gotten a pic from my starting five villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only focused on playing my mayor today.  I didn't even log onto my alt at all.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Grizzly gave me another picture of himself! 
- Found Katie walking around my town so I escorted her back to my husband's town.
- Talked to all of his villagers because he said they've been asking about me a lot.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Visited a couple of dream towns.


----------



## marea

I sold all the apples i got because retail was paying more for them today and I caught my first bagworm and donated it to the museum. I also got some new furniture and orderd a few pieces from the modern wood set to customize and send to Boone, and i got a new unorderable flooring from Sahara.


----------



## MasterM64

marea said:


> I sold all the apples i got because retail was paying more for them today and I caught my first bagworm and donated it to the museum. I also got some new furniture and orderd a few pieces from the modern wood set to customize and send to Boone, and i got a new unorderable flooring from Sahara.



The bagworm was the bane of my existence until I finally caught recently (it eluded me for years)! lol

Today in PARADISE, I did:

- My usual dailies (talking to villagers, dig up fossils, water my blue roses, etc.)

- Helped a couple of villagers.

- Did a ton of TBT trades today! 

- Spruced up the gold room in my house with some items from Kapp'n's RV thank to my very dear friend of mine, RedTropicalFish! 
- Started work on a new project for my town that will take some time due the nature of what I am attempting to do (will reveal it when I announce a DA update in the Non-Hacked Dream Towns thread  ).

- Went to the island a few times to look for hibiscus bush starts for the project I mentioned above.

- Strolled around a ton, definitely my favorite activity in the game! xD


----------



## squidpops

Redecorated the mayor's house, paid off a loan and ordered a basement.
Paid off some of the loan of 2nd character, ordered an actual house for 3rd one (no more tent yay!)
Worked on breeding hybrids, going well so far! Just takes awhile since I don't time travel ^^;
Said goodbye to Rod, I wasn't particular attached to him so I let him move.
Greeted Muffy, the 3rd uchi who's moved into my town smh. I actually like her though so I'm hoping to get rid of the other 2 soon.
Wished on the meteor shower then went off to the island to get more $$$


----------



## Lyraa

I don’t really play on Serenity anymore, but for Luna:
I did my dailies (digging up fossils, doing deliveries for villagers, watering flowers)
Start making progress on my basement
Pay off my home loan to expand the basement
Plot reset for Rudy
Do the diving trick to get more public works (I got the illuminated clock from Epona)
Got my fortune told
Visited some dream towns.

On my second character:
I paid off the home loan to expand the front room
Spoke to Sable to unlock the QR machine.

And that’s it :3


----------



## HistoryH22

Quiet day today, but that's okay!
*Added a new Nintendo item to my museum.
*Big Top suggested the Balloon Arch PWP.
*Bought a new art piece from Redd.
*Did a bunch of favors for my villagers. Samson asked for the most.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Decided that I was going to go for a casual town, so I used my second copy to make Pumpkin. I'm just going to work on this one instead of Animalia. I'm not going to worry about little things anymore, like getting all the chores done everyday. If I miss something, that's totally fine for me. I need to focus more on school anyway, so yeah, casual town will do for right now. So today in Pumpkin I bought out all the stores for my first day and I started taking some pictures as I never really took many before. Also started with Stitches in my new town, so I'm happy with that. I'm gonna call that good for today and will do more tomorrow. Like I said, not too worried about getting everything done.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Weeds-Mayor caught the scorpion in 20 minutes and finished the bug collection.
Placed tile and plot for the new villagers.  Hamlet plot on the first try. 
Player 2 and 3 caught their Walking Leaf.  Player 2 caught the mostiquo.  Completed their bug collection.
Player 2 got the streetpass bronze badge.  It was a nice surprise.  I thought the game didn't tag that amount.

Tonight I hope to get the golden nets for Town Weeds, Stitches and Rosie.  It's in a few days.

Main town was quiet.  Weeds borrowed the golden shovel to help replace trees.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only focused on my mayor again today.  My alt doesn't have much left to accomplish, so I'll probably only log on as him occasionally now to keep him from getting bedhead and keep up some interaction with the villagers.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a dream town.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did my dailies
- Bred a couple blue roses.
- Helped a new TBT member out by selling them  a couple of blue roses!  
- Continued working on my latest town project.


----------



## rianne

Completed a task for Rudy and got another Rudy's pic. :3 
Gave Cyrus a cupcake to customize in the "animal" design which is a cute lil panda.

My second/side character got the bathhouse wall from Saharah. This also fulfilled one of their weekly tasks for 3 MEOW coupons.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Since it's only 6am where I live here is what I hope to accomplish...

Straighten out some of my rooms for Jinglette's (female Jingle even though that's not even my mayor's name) house.
Try and switch out some hybrids for the Holiday season!
Plant holly starts around the chair sculpture because it's like a freaking huge stocking!


----------



## squidpops

Got the first bell badges for my side characters!
Paid off loans; ordered house expansion for 3rd char, second floor for 2nd char, and bigger basement for mayor.
Got fortunes told by Katrina with all characters.
Blathers finally suggested the museum remodel so I set that up and paid it off!
Scanned in water qrs; placed them around town. Pattern 'landscaping' is definitely one of my fav things to do in game.

This isn't really significant but I've been catching a lot of fleas off my villagers lately. Dirty animals smh I need to enact a 'wash yo self daily' ordinance I swear.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Bought out Gracie's clothing and accessories for my catalog since the sale started today.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Did some landscaping.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Got 1st place in the fishing tournament and stopped a mover.
Caught ocean fish for Harvest Day.  

Town Pokemon- Shari unlocked the Windmill.  Picked a spot and will place it after players get their scorpions.
Mayor found tarantulas but didn't catch them.   It was fun chasing and getting them to circle my feet.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Got 1st place in the fishing tournament.
- Got an octopus chair from Chip for my 1st place fish.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit to bring Katie to my town.
- My husband got the jellyfish lamp today and offered it to me since I'm building an underwater room in my museum.
- Sent letters and gifts to three of my villagers.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Participated in the fishing tournament and tried for 3rd place since I'm missing the bronze trophy, but got knocked out before the awards ceremony.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Pokemon- Mayor caught the scorpion.  Rebuilt the water well in a better spot.  Stopped another mover
Player 2- Spent time talking to the villagers and delivered the last fossil to Town Weeds.  

Main Town-Spent time diving and caught a few items for Harvest Day.
Completed tasks for the villagers.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I did a LOT of rearranging with my hybrids! 

Also still working on tying up loose ends with my mayors house, the main room and basement are the closest to being done (just need wall/flooring for basement and little decorations for main room that I'm hoping to obtain tonight with some trades!)


----------



## auroral

Today I!! Planted so many bushes!!! I'm getting SO close to having all of my bushes planted! But I'm sure once I'm done with all of my planned bushes I'll think of more spots to put them in :' ) they're just so pretty, idk why I never bothered with them before last month. I am a fool.


----------



## squidpops

Did alot of things today! I'm really feeling inspired by this new town, it's like I'm playing acnl for the first time again!

Worked on meow coupons for all of my characters.
Sold last night's island catches and used the money to expand my 4th alts house.
Greeted Ketchup and sent her a welcome letter.
Did a few trades with people from the forums.
Worked more on breeding hybrids, I need some purple roses but can't seem to breed any rip
Bought Muffy's rococo sofa, further destroying her nice house lmao (tbf she came from my mom's town who wrecked it first)
Decorated the mayor's basement, I think I'm done with it for now. Love how it turned out!
Decorated 2nd alts house a bit more as well as ordered more rv furniture for her.


----------



## LadyDestani

Last night, my husband reminded me that I'd forgotten to go see K.K. so I logged back on and got a new song with both of my characters.

Tonight...

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Started working on breeding carnations and continued to breed blue roses.
- Let my husband visit to pick up a perfect cherry and he dropped off my jellyfish lamp.
- Hugh gave me a lefty lucky cat, the only one I was missing from the set!
- Bought the witch's robe and hat from Gracie.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Sent Annalisa a letter and re-gifted the paper lantern she gave me because I want it back in her house.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ruby wanted me to get her any kind of ocean fish so I went to the beach and caught a squid and gave to her and she gave me a kiwi tank. Marshal wanted me to deliver a package to Shep so I found him and gave it to him and he gave me a coconut. Stitches wanted furniture to replace his tall lantern so I gave him a garbage bin and he gave me a froggy chair. Bianca wanted a cherry so I got her one and gave to her and she gave me a giraffe ruler. Shep wanted me to bring Erik to his house so I found Erik and took him to Shep's house and he gave me a donut stool.

In Ashwood, I found Katie walking around town so I took her to another town. Chelsea wanted some new furniture so I gave her bromeliaceae and she gave me a corinthian post. Ellie wanted me to catch her a butterfly so I caught a monarch butterfly and gave to her and she gave me a CD player. I traded Benjamin the CD player for his rose-sky tee and also bought a detour arrow from him. Poppy wanted a peach so I gave her one and she gave me a pinball machine.


----------



## wALEX

Today I filled the city with bushes <3 that's very important for me!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Pokemon-Last night player 2 caught a tarantula and scorpion.  
Mayor- Fixed the pathways and planted shrubs.  Town Weeds visited the town thru the dream suite to help with placements.
Added the Windmill and removed the fairytale clock when a new day started.  

Main Town- Went diving for items for Harvest Day.  Completed tasks for villagers and visited their homes.


----------



## squidpops

Celebrated my birthday today!! Pippy hosted the party, Kabuki and Savannah attended. They gave me a birthday cake!
Bought a painting from Redd, customized some items with Cyrus and bought stuff from Celeste's rv.
Muffy put her bed in Retail, her house is turning more ugly which is sad. But I really wanted the bed myself so I bought it lmao
Ordered another main room expansion for 4th alt, bigger upstairs for mayor, and a fence for 2nd alt.
Decorated mayor and 2nd alts houses a bit.
Unlocked the sewing machine with 2nd alt; got more patterns for town, custom patterns for her house and an outfit!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Said good-bye to Sylvia.
- Got a new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Sent letters and gifts to my two remaining villagers.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Laid out patterns around Sylvia's house to create a plot for new villagers.

Alt:
- Said good-bye to Sylvia.
- Got a new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Got another gold badge! Yay!
( Although it's the town soon to be resetted... )


----------



## Haskell

RedTropicalFish said:


> Got another gold badge! Yay!
> ( Although it's the town soon to be resetted... )



I've learned throughout my Animal Crossing life and over real life itself, that resetting isn't worth it.  If something is broken, it can be fixed. That's what I believe.  I can help you if you need anything?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Raskell said:


> I've learned throughout my Animal Crossing life and over real life itself, that resetting isn't worth it.  If something is broken, it can be fixed. That's what I believe.  I can help you if you need anything?


Ah, I'm not the one who'd repeat resetting just 'cause I don't like something. I have a lot of towns which used to be someone's town and given to me when they stopped playing. I keep them the same as it was and play it, but just as for this town, a couple of things that cannot be changed quite bothers me... which is, where the mayor's house, and the police station ugh. I believe it only can be changed by hack, and I'm very much against hack. So. Decided to start from scratch!
However, it's really sweet of you to say so. Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a hard day and you made me smile.


----------



## Haskell

RedTropicalFish said:


> Ah, I'm not the one who'd repeat resetting just 'cause I don't like something. I have a lot of towns which used to be someone's town and given to me when they stopped playing. I keep them the same as it was and play it, but just as for this town, a couple of things that cannot be changed quite bothers me... which is, where the mayor's house, and the police station ugh. I believe it only can be changed by hack, and I'm very much against hack. So. Decided to start from scratch!
> However, it's really sweet of you to say so. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard day and you made me smile.



Okay. That's actually really understandable.  I'm picky myself with my towns. Everything has to be just right. Let me know if you need help starting the new town!  Like villagers? (I have a lot of cards.)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Raskell said:


> Okay. That's actually really understandable.  I'm picky myself with my towns. Everything has to be just right. Let me know if you need help starting the new town!  Like villagers? (I have a lot of cards.)


Will do, thank you.


----------



## galaxyp

I cleaned up all my overgrown flowers. Now I just need to pick up all my baskets of fruit.


----------



## Lemonsky

I had been waiting for Charlise to appear in the camping tent for a while and today I was pleasantly surprised as she suddenly was there.  She'll be moving in soon as well.


----------



## fwn

--


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Katrina was in town so I got my fortune told. Sprinkle wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and she gave me a lunar rover. Erik wanted me to catch him any kind of butterfly so I caught a monarch butterfly and gave to him and he gave me a bright tee. Bianca wanted me to deliver a package to Felyne so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a security tee. Shep wanted some furniture so I gave him a mole cricket and he gave me a sleek sideboard.

In Ashwood, I got a new badge. Kiki wanted me to deliver a package to Poppy so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a banana.  Also she wanted me to get her something to replace her cricket so I gave her a black bass and she gave me mosaic tile. Gonzo wanted any kind of butterfly so I caught him a monarch butterfly and gave to him and he gave me a shower. I did the diving trick to try to get a pwp request. Benjamin requested the hammock pwp.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to get signatures for a petition and buy a statue from Redd.
- Sterling asked me to get a petition signed for him and I found Katie walking around town, so I visited his town to take care of both of those things.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Worked on breeding more carnations and blue pansies.

Alt:
- Logged on to get his mail and dropped a gift off for my mayor to help fill in her catalog.


----------



## rianne

My main character reached unofficial milestones: a little over 200 MEOW coupons and 500 island medals (no idea when I'll reach gold badge status; the jump needed from my current one [silver] haunts me so).

Nothing really interesting ""accomplished"" by my side character besides finding the daily mushrooms and mush furniture piece.


----------



## steele

*Just started playing again*

I am expanding my house a ton and working on public works projects since I'm just jumping back into the game.


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Pokemon-Mayor unlocked the Flower Arch and the Garbage Can while planting flowers.
Added to picnic blankets and the Garbage Can by the train station.
Mayor and 2nd player found their Walking Leaf.  Jumped to winter and caught the last two bugs.  Dropped by Town Weeds for the golden nets.

Town Pokemon traded flowers with Town Weeds.  Planted more yellow and purple flowers.

Main town- Caught the last items for Harvest Day.  Completed tasks for villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Logged in with a new save file and found Frita moving in from my husband's town, so I made sure she settled in a good spot.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Invited my husband to visit my town so I could give him a few items.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Worked on breeding more carnations.
- Visited a lovely dream town. 

Alt:
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.


----------



## Saga

I had Lolly in my campsite, so I spent a decent of time convincing her to move in. Then I ran around trying to lay down patterns so that she'll move into the right plot. But boy am I frustrated with trying to find a QR code of flowers or petals that blends in with my grass. I could really only find ones that were too bright green. It looks like if I want to ever do anything with my grass, I'll have to cover my entire town with patterns to make everything match. I'm a bit sad about that, because I really do like the natural/default grass look.

Though before I go that route I think I'll try making my own QR code(s) first to see if I can make something more suited to my tastes than what others have posted online.

Other than that I got a new item from Gulliver, a few new items for my catalogue from the Nooks, and a really cute black and grey suit jacket/shirt combo (can't remember what it's called) from the Able sisters that I had never seen before.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I'm trying the mix of regular flowers and enjoying it finally.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a few new fish to the museums.
*Completed the four dishes for Harvest Festival w/ the secret ingredients.
*Helped a bunch of villagers with their own dishes. Ankha got the most help.
*Sent a bunch of letters out.

It's so strange though. They were asking me to find a Dab pretty often, but when I started dabbing they wouldn't accept it. So lame.


----------



## Stella-Io

^Lol

FINALLY Olaf is moving out of Treehut, and FINALLY Pietro is moving out of Moriyo. I'm goin to keep the 2 towns separated until a loooong time the 2 move out, or someone new moves in the town, cause I really don't want to have them swap towns. I want them OUT. They don't match the theme!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed the Harvest Day in a short period of time.   Just needed 6 fish for the villagers and got easy recipes.
Spent more time selling than playing Harvest Day.

Town Pokemon-Added the Wisteria Trellis and fixed some of the flowers.  Completed some tasks.

Opened Town Crazy to check the players bug and fossil/art work collection.   3 players need the tarantula and 4 need the scorpion.
I thought I more caught the tarantula.  
Blanche unlocked a yield sign while the mayor looked for a tarantula.   Found a lot of purple flowers to send to Town Pokemon.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Greeted Frita and sent her a welcome letter and gift.
- Rearranged some flowers around Frita's house, but I'll probably do more tomorrow when I can play while it's lighter.
- Opened my gates so my husband could visit and pick up a plate armor on sale at the T&T today.
- Completed some of the Harvest Festival ingredient requests by the villagers hoping to get the special ingredients like vinegar.  After completing 6 requests, getting a bunch of fruit that I already have and 1 vinegar, I gave up.  I don't like cooking in real life and the Harvest Festival just doesn't appeal to me much in the game either so I got bored of that quickly.

Alt:
- Logged on to check his mail.
- Chatted with a few villagers.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town had an early mover.  Stopped Ed and sent Big Top a Throne.  Big Top wanted to buy it but 9999K was too much.

Town Crazy-Mayor caught the tarantula at 3am.  It was going to disappear in the back of Shari house again but felt sorry for me.
Jumped to the next day to check for movers and complete chores.
All extra players bought items from the store.  Need to visit to get the Qr Code unlocked.


----------



## Saga

- Welcomed Lolly to town
- Fulfilled several villager requests, resulting in two new items for my catalogue, a minimalist table and large magazine rack, which I really needed to complete two of my rooms.
- Had Nook expand both my mayor's and alt's houses.
- Bought a new item for my catalogue from Harvey.
- Customized several marshmallow chairs and re-did my museum exhibit room cafe to incorporate those and a couple items from the Weeding Day set.
- Worked at The Roost and got cream and sugar for my cafe.
- Re-did the patterns around my town tree, so now it's a Japanese sand/rock garden surrounded by my cobblestone tiles, rather than all cobblestone. I'm not sure if I like it better this way or not...


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played on my mayor today, but I feel like I accomplished a lot.

- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited Sterling and Anabelle's houses and was able to purchase shirts they were displaying.
- Let my husband visit my town to drop off Katie and buy some fortune cookies.
- Worked at the Roost to complete a daily Meow task and got the superb coffee beans.
- Got the last mush lamp I needed.
- Rearranged a bunch of flowers.
- Bred my first white carnation.
- Started working on the bug themed room in my museum and ordered some more furniture for the room.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got the Drilling Rig PWP from Big Top.
*Sent my last letter to Freckles (she goes into boxes tomorrow).
*Did a few favors for villagers, especially Samson.

Quick day due to me being busy.


----------



## jyrilian

I finally got the TIY store upgrade
I did a ton of favors for my villagers
Still working on path placement


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for the villagers.  Bought Pink PJ sets for Town Crazy.

Town Crazy- Player 2 and 3 caught their tarantula.  
Dropped off Artwork and picked up the Pink PJ sets/flowers.  
Started a new day and all players talked to the Able Sisters.  Order PJ.
Mayor completed all tasks and got a new emote. 
Elite Gardening Tour was on the list- Spent time collecting purple and yellow flowers.
Dropped by Town Pokemon and planted some of the purple/yellow flowers.
Took all of the red/white flowers home.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Anabelle sent me the mama polar bear, which I was missing from my catalog.
- Rearranged a few flowers.
- Worked on breeding more hybrids.
- Refurbished a few pieces of furniture.
- Did some more decorating in my bug-themed museum exhibit room.
- Ordered a bunch of plants from my catalog.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Let my husband visit to get some more fortune cookies and purchase a gold lucky cat.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Ordered an additional trellis from Boots' RV.

Alt:
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Scanned in Boots for the 5 Meow coupons.


----------



## Lemonsky

Tangy gave me a desert cactus as a reward for giving her a piece of furniture. The cactus item was one thing I had been looking for so I'm really glad Tangy was so kind.


----------



## steele

This was from a few days ago! How cute!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Here's what I hope to accomplish:

Moving around some furniture in my mayor's house and hopefully starting to tie up loose ends with decorating
Minor shifts in the landscaping of my town
Get some cute christmas QR codes
...anddd hopefully get a ping for a new PWP

Also Muffy is moving out of her god awful house placement so I'm super glad about that, ruined some really beautiful landscaping xD


----------



## deerprongs

- caught a lot of fish for my museum
- caught some new bugs
- upgraded my mayor's house
- halfway done with my mayor's design

to-do list:
- redecorate
- continue to upgrade my mayor's house
- add new characters and fix up their houses
- work on my town's theme
- get pinged for new pwps
- start "bulldozing" the grass to make way for the desert/west theme
- finish the museum's fossil collection
- finish designing my mayor
+ a lot of crap


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did my dailies.
- Talked to villagers and helped them with their tasks.
- Harvested blue roses for my thread in Re-Tail. 
- Completed a piece of customized furniture.


----------



## Flare

- finally got two purple hybrid roses after repeatedly getting white roses every day.

- Graham moved out and now am awaiting a new villager.

- scanned in ?toile and got some furniture from her. (might move her in tbh.)

- and I guess that's it. I'm just glad I'm playing this before the imminent arrival of AC Switch.


----------



## HappyTails

I got Goldie to move into my town from the campsite.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Stopped a mover, visit/hosted villagers and completed tasks.
Opened the gate for a flower pick up.

Town Crazy-Stopped a mover, visit/host villagers and completed tasks.  Blanche requested the Hot Spring.  Picked up flowers and drop them in Town Pokemon.   Harvest perfect peaches and planted some cedar trees. 

Town Pokemon-Stopped a mover and completed tasks.  Removed and placed more Yellow/Purple Flowers.   Added a Flower Bed PWP.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Freckles has officially moved. She sent me her picture in the mail. I'll miss having her in my town. Sweet villager.
*Added a new item for my Nintendo museum.
*Got the bronze badge for diving.
*Did a few favors, primarily for Ankha.


----------



## Saga

Today was a bit of a slow day.

- Received the Tire Toy PWP, which I plan to build after I get the perfect town rating.
- Re-did some portions of my path, including near my mayor's house and The Roost.
- Did a couple favors for villagers, receiving two new clothing items.
- Bought five new items for my catalogue (furniture and clothing) on Main Street, as well as some flowers and hydrangea starts.
- Watered flowers that I hope will make hybrids. I'm working on orange and pink lilies at the moment.
- Dug up fossils, then sold them all.
- Got five MEOW coupons.
- Re-organized my convenience store and cafe rooms to look better and fit more items.
- Paid off a loan on my mayor's house.


----------



## Applepie

Well, I usually spend precisely six hours a day gathering apples from my apple farm then spend the remainder of the day decking my villagers with shovels as they block my path to the buried fossils.


----------



## deerprongs

Applepie said:


> Well, I usually spend precisely six hours a day gathering apples from my apple farm then spend the remainder of the day decking my villagers with shovels as they block my path to the buried fossils.



LMAO

!!
- did a trade, got some new items and clothes for future housing/character projects
- moved in a new villager dubbed "fodder" bc he's goin bye-bye. he's just my puppet for "bulldozing" the grass, poor kid
- dug holes everywhere and ran rampant, trying to weaken the grass
- put a donation gyroid up for a water well
- opened the flower shop, proceeded to buy everything to get Leif's butt upgraded
- spent a lot of bells at Retail, got 3k back, wanted to cry
- enacted the Bell Boom ordinance
- stared at grass for ages, wishing it would die already

_being mayor is tough work_


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Refurbished the new trellis I ordered.
- Finished my bug-themed museum exhibit room.  I called it: A Bug's Life.

Alt:
- Logged on to get his mail.
- Got an exotic bed from mom.
- Antonio pinged to move and I agreed.  I like him, but the sooner he moves out, the sooner I can fix my campsite landscaping and post a dream address.  Yay!


----------



## SkylaF

deerprongs said:


> LMAO
> 
> !!
> - did a trade, got some new items and clothes for future housing/character projects
> - moved in a new villager dubbed "fodder" bc he's goin bye-bye. he's just my puppet for "bulldozing" the grass, poor kid
> - dug holes everywhere and ran rampant, trying to weaken the grass
> - put a donation gyroid up for a water well
> - opened the flower shop, proceeded to buy everything to get Leif's butt upgraded
> - spent a lot of bells at Retail, got 3k back, wanted to cry
> - enacted the Bell Boom ordinance
> - stared at grass for ages, wishing it would die already
> 
> _being mayor is tough work_



How does an alt character help kill the grass? I want mine dead, too. The grass won't seem to die!


----------



## LadyDestani

SkylaF said:


> How does an alt character help kill the grass? I want mine dead, too. The grass won't seem to die!



Create the alt, place their house in a spot where you want to kill the grass, and go through all the steps to save. Then, delete the alt and repeat as many times as you want.


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Invited Hopkins to move in after ordering some items from his RV
- Moved a bunch of flowers to beach in order to put down tiles to plot reset (he moved in where I wanted him to, yay)
- Did more landscaping which I'm terrible at but B+ for effort yeah? 

*Second character*
- Redecorated rooms in house a bit more for the billionth time
- Took a new photo for TPC (weekly initiative)
- Played Desert Island Escape (also for initiative)


----------



## deerprongs

SkylaF said:


> How does an alt character help kill the grass? I want mine dead, too. The grass won't seem to die!



move in an alt and move them out after the grass around the house is dead! you’ll have to do this a lot but it’s easier than building a ton of pwps or running around forever


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed a petition and left Katie/flowers/artwork in the town.  Completed chores.

Town West Donated the artwork.

Town Crazy-Played 3 days to get to July 1st.  Completed tasks and visited Sable stores each day.
Player 3 had the catch a scorpion meow coupon on July 1st.  At 330am she finally caught it and donated it to the museum.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Found a new fossil for my museum.
*Got a PWP request from Alice, the fairy tale clock. 
*Did a few favors for villagers+visited a couple of houses.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found Katie and brought her to my husband's town.
- Took the opportunity to chat with my husband's villagers, including Sylvia who moved from my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy fortune cookies and furniture.
- Got my second white carnation.
- Worked on breeding more pink roses.

Alt:
- Logged on to check his mail.


----------



## FoxFeathers

Finished my fossil exhibit, nearing completion of my mini-fossil collection. Only two or three more miniatures, as I recall. Other than that, got Katrina to give me her pwp so that's in the works.


----------



## mayorjoseph

- got the QR code scanner!

- - - Post Merge - - -



silveraquila said:


> Finished my fossil exhibit, nearing completion of my mini-fossil collection. Only two or three more miniatures, as I recall. Other than that, got Katrina to give me her pwp so that's in the works.



thats p cool!!!


----------



## Ryumia

I chopped down some trees and moved some flowers around my town.  Also... Erased some QR paths then placed some new ones for walkways and greenery placements. That's basically all I did for my town and hope I can continue again once my 3DS is finish charging.


----------



## steele

I got to see Harv feeding birds! and it's snowing in my town!


----------



## rianne

steele said:


> I got to see Harv feeding birds! and it's snowing in my town!



If you haven't already gotten the beans (previously a JP only obtained item) by talking to him as he's doing that, you totally should. c: You can throw beans to feed the birds too.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Spent time with the villagers and completed their tasks.
Ordered some clothing for winter.

Town Crazy-Mayor checked in with Katrina after the other players got their fortune told.  Unlocked Katrina shop and paid for it.
Player 4-Caught the scorpion in 20 minutes.
Player 2-Unlocked the sewing machine.  One more to go. Spent time playing with the villagers.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following on a beautiful autumn day in my town:

- Did all of my dailies.
- Helped a villager or 2 with errands.
- Invited a new TBT member, steele, to my town and made a new friend through it! 
- Sold my custom Emerald Green Series to steele to make room for my next custom furniture project: Black Card Series!


----------



## Captain Avian

Updated my town tune, did some weeding, helped with a few of my villager's tasks, and made a trip to the island. So a pretty productive day ^-^


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Katrina was in town so I got my fortune told and she told me that my lucky item was plaid dress. I took Ruby to see my house. Sprinkle wanted me to deliver a package to Bianca so I found her and gave it to her and she gave me watermelon tee. Shep pinged me and gave me a record player. Felyne told me that Stitches was thinking about moving so I found him and stopped him from moving. Ketchup invited me to her house.

In Tiramisu, I finished decorating all the rooms in the mayors house. I paid my down payment for my second player house. Ellie wanted me to get Chelsea and bring her to her house so I found chelsea and took her to Ellie's house and she gave me a pachira. Poppy pinged me saying that she was moving but I asked her not to go. Agnes wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect pear and she gave me wildflower floor. Benjamin wanted some furniture for his house so I gave him a pachira and he gave me a blue table.


----------



## eedray

I'm currently redoing my paths and I did a lot of progress so far. I also made a lot of orange pansies (they're by far my favorite flower in the game) that are going to be part of my soon-to-be new paths.


----------



## deerprongs

i'm currently redoing my paths! it's very time consuming and i haven't really figured out what direction i'm happy with yet, but it's slowly coming along. i might also tear down my water well and re-place it somewhere else! haven't decided yet. 

i've also caught a lot of fish and bugs and have almost finished my fossil collection!


----------



## Stella-Io

Mayor Ginseng got the bronze K.K. fan girl badge for attending a show then in the mail that same night got K.K.'s pic.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Worked on breeding some more pink roses.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and some furniture.
- Ordered some furniture from Nat's RV and my catalog because I thought of some tweaks to make to my bug- themed museum room.
- Sold some turnips for the first time and made a profit. This was a test as I plan on starting to work on the turnip badge.

Alt:
- Logged on to check his mail.
- Talked to several of my villagers and completed a few requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-First ping was a mover.  Stopped the mover and than ended for the night.

Town Crazy-Player 4 caught a Walking Leaf. 
                  Player 2 caught the scorpion and scarab beetle.  
                  Mayor had the meow scorpion coupon.  Talked to the villagers and caught the scorpion.  
                  Added a fountain and removed a fountain.   Started some pathways and flower planting.
                  Player 3 unlocked the sewing machine.  All extra players added the QR pathway.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I just reset Fandom a couple of days ago so today I plot resetted for my first move in and got one of my dreamies in only 9 tries...Got Zell!!! And then did a little fishing and bug catching.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Treehut I randomly got Vic to ping me for a zen bell, which gave me the idea of making a secluded area with that bell as a shrine. I still don't know where I would put it thou.

In Moriyo, I managed to give Treehut the straw hat for Mayor Ginseng.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara.
- Let my husband visit to sell turnips and buy fortune cookies.
- Got the items I ordered yesterday and added them to my bug-themed museum room.
- Worked on breeding more pink roses.

Alt:
- Got a new wallpaper and flooring from Sahara. The wallpaper was a Sahara exclusive that I've never gotten before, so I gave it to my mayor for her catalog.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Talked to a few villagers and completed their requests.


----------



## Ryumia

*What I accomplished today in my town*:


Fixed some pathways.
Placed QR pattern placement holders for bushes and trees.
Added a picnic basket QR pattern somewhere in my town.
Watered some of my blue pansies at the beach to gain more for landscaping.
Build and knocked down some Public Works Projects.
Planted and chopped down some trees.
Bought gardening items from T&T Emporium.
Prevent villagers from leaving my town.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Got the villager Teddy(yay),unlocked Club Lol,did requests for everyone,got new items,got the second floor of the museum,and unlocked T&T Mart.Hopefully there will be more space for items now.


----------



## michealsmells

In PixelsV2, I did a bit of landscaping a few tasks for some villagers. I also sold a fair amount, because I'm currently broke as all heck.

In Alleyway, I pulled almost all my weeds and also did a few tasks. It wasn't that active, but it was something. I also found out Chrissy is gonna be moving in!


----------



## sofieceliza

Last night I _finally _ got the horsehair crab which was the last one I needed to complete my diving collection! It has taken me about 4 years xD

I also started to plan out some paths and landscaping, planting some bushes, but this is still pretty new territory for me. Hope it works out!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Made a new path from the one that someone made. I liked it, but wanted to change the color scheme to fit more to what I want to do in my town.







​


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Stopped Lolly from moving and spent time with the villagers.  Visited/host villagers and completed their tasks.
Opened the gate for Town Crazy

Town Crazy-Borrowed main town golden shovel at 4am to do some landscaping and pathway placement.  
Gracie appeared in the morning to complete the last fashion check.
Flower clock and picnic blanket were built/paid for. 
Mayor caught her Walking Leaf.   Found a nice spot for a zen garden. 
Stopped Rod from moving.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town to help him out.  Redd was in his town and had two real paintings so he needed me to buy the second one for him.
- Let my husband visit my town to drop off Katie and buy fortune cookies.
- Ordered some furniture items for my bug-themed museum exhibit room.

That's about it.  Quiet day today.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Built the Tricera model.
*Samson requested the Solar Panel PWP.
*Did a few favors, primarily for Ankha.

Fairly quiet day. I'm glad I finally got the spare fossils for the Tricera model, though!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Spent time playing and sitting on the bench with villagers.   

Town Crazy-Player 2 finally got the Walking Leaf.  4.5 hours and it was hiding in a patch of trees behind the Cafe.  
Spent a lot of time doing tasks for the villagers and hosting them.


----------



## auroral

Threw a birthday party with another friend for ghostprincess! >:3c and by that I mean we bought them a bunch of gifts and gave them to them before going to play some island games lmao


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Bought a statue from Redd for decorative purposes.
- Placed the furniture I ordered yesterday in my bug- themed museum room. I think I've completed the room, but I thought that before, so I'll keep it tentative for now.
- Reorganized some flowers.
- Worked on breeding more pink roses.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit to pick up the painting I ordered for him yesterday and buy fortune cookies and furniture.


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Bought a sloppy item from Re-Tail
- Completed daily initiatives (weekly ones have been completed since yesterday)
- Made a simple pro design to display at Able Sisters
- Shot down a balloon present; inside was a metal can
- Talked to villagers to figure out what they want for Toy Day

*Second character*
- Visited Kiki's house per her request
- Checked mailbox for the RV orders which arrived
- Gave Rudy a fish on a board to complete his furniture request


----------



## Saga

I did a fair amount today, but most of my time was spent landscaping so it wasn't as much fun as usual.

- Celebrated the water pump PWP being built.
- Fully funded the fountain PWP.
- Got three new items from Main Street.
- Donated a fossil to my museum - now only two to go!
- Started replacing my native apple trees with orange and persimmon trees, as per my town theme. I believe I replaced all but two, as planned.
- Mapped out a spot for my next PWP, the stone tablet.
- Planted my first-ever bamboo. By the time my town is finished, I'll have quite a lot.
- Ordered some kitchen-themed furniture so I can try to replicate my real-life studio apartment.

- Bemoaned the fact that neither Henry nor Katt, who both built their houses exactly where I want my alts' houses, have ever once asked to move out in six weeks since restarting my town. Yet Tangy, who moved in only about a 1.5 weeks ago, has already asked twice (including yesterday), and Teddy asked to move _again_ today! UGH! No, you two can't leave; you're too cute and you're stuck here forever!


----------



## Snowesque

Lots of progress moving forward to current day, almost 15 days today which was really good.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Played with the villagers and completed their tasks.  Villagers started giving clues for Toy Day.

Town Crazy-Player 3 caught a Walking Leaf and tried for a mosquito.  Spent time doing tasks.
Player 4 caught her mosquito.  The mosquitoes kept biting her right after she caught a fish in the same spot.  First time that's happened since playing.
Mayor added/paid for the hotsprings.  Moved Cheri out with an Amiibo card and added Hamphrey.  I forgot to add a Cranky villager.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Started collecting hints for Toy Day.
- Started buying the Santa outfit items for Toy Day.
- Worked at the Cafe and got the Superb Coffee Beans.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Sent letters and gifts to six of my villagers.
- Let my husband visit to get signatures for a petition, buy a fortune cookie, and pick up a pear to complete a villager request.

Alt:
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Accomplished all of my dailies.
- Continued progress on my latest refurbished furniture set project! 
- Sold IGB and donated extra items to Fwn, who tragically lost her town recently  , to help jumpstart her town! 
- Talked to some of my close friends through the built-in Best Friend system!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new fossil to the museum.
*Got the Good Shopper badge from Phineas.
*Paid off my upstairs expansion.
*Stopped Big Top from moving.
*Added a new K.K. song to my jukebox.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for my villagers.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Spent time playing with the villagers and doing tasks.   Caught a Stringfish. 

Town Crazy-Two players caught their mosquitoes to complete the summer bugs.
Visited the new villager Hamphrey and stopped mover Blanche.
Jumped to February and all player caught their last 2 bugs.  Dropped by a town that is set on Bug Off for the golden net.
Spent time playing with the villagers and doing tasks.


----------



## Saga

I'm TTing, so I'm actually in July right now. As such:

- I competed in the Bug-Off but accidentally handed in a 100-point bug almost immediately, so only got one piece of bug-themed furniture. Ugh! And then it turns out I won, when I only meant to get second for the silver trophy. Whoops. Next time, I'll plan ahead and collect/plan insects the day before, instead.

- I got frustrated when I realized I couldn't start a PWP on a festival day. I have some many PWPs to build before I can get the perfect town, and it's taking forever!

- My first orange tree bore fruit, which I was ridiculously happy about. I'm sure my town will look even better tomorrow once the rest of them are mature.

- I caught three new bugs for my encyclopedia, though I'm waiting to donate to the museum until it's a MEOW objective.

- Got a couple nice new items from Main Street, including a hawthorne bonsai for my mayor's house and a chaise lounge for my cafe.

- Rent my garments and wailed plaintively outside their windows, desperately hoping for Henry or Katt to move out. Alas, it was to no avail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Rearranged some flowers near one of my benches.
- Worked on breeding more pink roses.
- Found Katie in my town so I brought her to my husband's town and visited some of his villagers while I was there.
- Traded with my husband for a gyroid I needed for my catalog and a pear he needed to complete a villager request.
- Let my husband visit to buy a fortune cookie from my T&T.

Alt:
- Nook finally had the grass roof I've been wanting, so I logged in on my alt to order that!  Now I can see how it looks with the rest of his exterior and decide between the two exterior options that I like.


----------



## Peyj

I'm still playing, but so far today...

Grew my first Jacob's Ladder! I've played since 2013 but for some reason never tried to get perfect town or anything. So for the past few days I've been working on it. I'm on Day #2 of 15 for the Golden Watering Can! 

Completed some villager requests, worked in Brewster's, and almost paid off another PWP (Flower Clock). 

I'll probably also head over to the island later and catch some bugs/fish for Bells.

Oh and my 'Mom' mailed me a Perfect Orange (my town fruit is Pear) so I planted that outside Tangy's house.


----------



## Mayor/Katie

Made I tiny bit of work to my paths and started decorating ma house


----------



## Mayor Kera

I don't know if this counts, but I bought Bones' Amiibo card (for only $2.25! Thanks, eBay!). I'm going to replace Hamlet with him.

I'm also doing island tours to grab red pansies and work on the silver Medalist badge. I'm working on landscaping behind and around Merengue's house.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Caught the Stringfish + five other fish for my museum.
*Got another K.K. Slider song for my collection.
*Sold a bunch of beetles/sharks from the island.
*Got the silver Fish Encyclopedia badge.


----------



## meggiewes

I re-colored my simple brick path today to match the future snow. I worked on my campground. I got impatient and used a Velma Amiibo to move out Tipper from in front of Re-Tail.

I have been playing more often again recently and I decided that it is time to use my amiibo cards that I have. I will have ten villagers in my town for a while and that feels very strange!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Received Katie's pic in the mail!
- Ordered a new table for Katie's pic from my catalog so I can add it to my museum exhibit room for animal pictures.
- Ordered a birthday present for Hans.  His birthday is on the 5th, but I looked up his recommended gifts today and didn't want to forget.
- Let my husband visit to buy a fortune cookie.
- Played with my flower arrangements around Grizzly's house.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Worked on breeding more pink and blue roses.

Alt:
- Got the new grass roof I ordered yesterday!
- Ordered the earthy exterior from Tom Nook.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Made a third character named Rose. I've paid off some of her mortgage and dressed her in black tights, plum coat, headband, and Santa boots. I brought her to Shampoodle and restyled her hair and dyed it black.

- Put the puffy hat on my mayor. 

- Gift wrapped some goodies and put them on a bridge.

- Did a bit more landscaping around Merengue's house.

- Played Desert Island Escape.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ruby wanted me to get her some new furniture for her house so I gave her a record player and she gave me an ornate rug. Stitches wanted me to get him any kind of ocean fish so I went to the beach and caught an olive flounder and gave it to him and he gave me a beaded shirt. I went to the island to catch some beetles to sell and while I was there, I also did some tours.

In Tiramisu, Redd was in town so I looked at what art he had and found the basic painting to be real so I bought it for museum. Agnes pinged me saying she was moving but I asked her to stay. Lionel pinged me wanting to go to my house. I bought a cushion from chelsea. It was snowing in town so I caught some snowflakes and I also caught an oar fish for museum. I went to the island to catch some beetles to sell.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Started a bathroom in my mayor's house.

- Tweaked my cabin room, main room, greenhouse, and kitchen.

- Took the arcade room out of my mayor's house and converted my second character Merry's house into an arcade.

- Made a restaurant out of my third character Rose's house.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Spent time with the villagers and completed their tasks.

Town Bananas- Opened it to check on the villagers and found out Bill is moving.  His house is in the wrong spot.
Mayor caught her tarantula last night and completed the bug collection.
Player 2 caught his tarantula last night.  The day before I did the write a letter to future self for meow coupons.   Wrote Get the tarantula.  You can do it.  
At 6am the mayor added the flower clock in front of city hall.  Planted some flowers and placed more pathways.  Happy bug hunting is over.


----------



## Valzed

In Cutetown, I purchased the very last item I needed from T&T so now I have every ordered piece of furniture, wall paper & flooring in my catalog!

Today I started a second town! I didn't get too much done as today was my first day but I'm so excited to have two towns.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My town was almost swamped with flowers from the beautiful town ordinance. I cleaned them up and it took me at least 15 minutes to get rid all of them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Anabelle gave me her picture!
- Got a new hint for Toy Day from Mint.
- Worked on breeding more pink and blue roses.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy a fortune cookie and pick up a pear. His villagers have wanted a pear 3 days straight now and he doesn't have them in his town yet. Offered to give him extra pears to plant, but he declined.

Alt:
- Got the earthy exterior I ordered yesterday. I think I'm much happier with that over the cabana exterior. Now I just need to change the door and mailbox back.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed which country he was going to.
- Looked through his storage and prepared a birthday present for Hans.
- Got the Great Samaritan badge from Phineas!


----------



## HappyTails

Got the perfect town status without even trying.


----------



## Marte

Poor town and poor neighbours... their mayor have been lost for weeks, nobody knows where she is. The town is in ruins.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Tweaked my bathroom and bowling alley.

- Played hide-and-seek with Gayle, Bluebear, and Hamlet.

- Bought a royal mailbox for Rose's house.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Spent time playing with the villagers and doing tasks.  Completed Tutu petition and dropped off flowers.

Bananas-Stopped Ketchup from moving and did tasks for villagers.  Worked on planting flowers.  Completed the Club LOL petition and hope it opens soon. 
Pokemon-Completed tasks for villagers and delivered artwork to different towns.  Added/paid for another Flower Bed.
PurlLand- Opened the town again.  It's nice to be back in my Rabbit town.   Completed tasks for villagers.
Apple-Opened town to check on artwork/fossils.  Found out I'm missing both.   Cleaned all 4 players and found a lot of rare summer bugs.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Cleared out the weeds!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a few more Toy Day hints from my villagers.
- Said good-bye to Antonio.
- Celebrated Hans' birthday with him and gave him a present off his recommended list.
- Returned Sterling's time capsule to him.
- Finished buying all pieces of the Santa suit for Toy Day.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a piece of gold furniture.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining four villagers for the week.
- Let my husband visit to drop off Katie and trade a few items.
- Sold my turnips for a minimal profit since the prices have dropped every day this week.
- Worked on breeding more blue roses.

Alt:
- Talked to several villagers.
- Said good-bye to Antonio.
- Celebrated Hans' birthday with him and gave him a present.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I'm reverting Clover to a Japanese-inspired forest town. Genji's Amiibo card has been re-scanned, replacing Bluebear. I've begun changing my PWPs, clothes, and home interiors. For those who are interested in visiting the Christmas town version, I'm not updating my dream for a while.


----------



## vlr0316

FiNALLy caught a freaken TARANTULA after so long of trying!!! now im only 1 bug away which is the Dung Beetle from finally completing my Bug Encyclopedia!!!! back to December ii go!!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Won a game of hide-and-seek against Filbert.
*Added a K.K. Slider song to my jukebox.
*Got a new Shrunk joke.
*Completed my Santa outfit for Christmas. 8)
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for my villagers. Ankha asked the most.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Reworked PWPs, changing them to a Japanese theme (zen bell, rack of rice, round topiary)

- Formed a headcanon with Rosie and Genji, because ever since Genji moved in, Rosie has been seen around him

- Changed paths

- Changed room decor

- Played hide-and-seek with Gayle, Hamlet, and Rosie

I bought Dizzy's Amiibo card this morning. I'm still deciding which villager to replace with him. Many are off the table because I love them too much to remove. I already know Hamlet is being replaced with Bones when his card comes in the mail. I'm thinking maybe Merengue, since I have so many normal villagers as it is.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Paula and when I returned the completed petition Paula gave me her picture!
- Ordered a new table for my Memories museum exhibit room to place Paula's picture on.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Had my husband visit my town to work on increasing my visits.
- Had my husband visit my dream town to check what my landscaping around the fire pit looked like before Antonio destroyed it.
- Redid my landscaping around the fire pit.
- Updated my dream address for the first time in about a month, since Antonio moved in and destroyed my landscaping.
- Purchased a birthday present for Sterling's birthday, which is coming up on the 11th.

Alt:
- Logged in to check his mail.
- Talked to several villagers and completed their requests.
- Updated my dream address to get the $5000 bells.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did all of my dailies.
- Caught a pond smelt for Claudia. lol
- Strolled all over my town (my favorite activity!) and talked to villagers whenever I ran into them.
- Completed a custom furniture set project! 
- Traded a ton of IGB to Applepie, Fwn's husband, for TBT in exchange! 
- Ported over another e-Reader Card design to New Leaf which I posted on my e-Reader Card Designs thread on TBT!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

My alt character in 5th town finished completing her duty - obtaining gold tools and the 5th flower fairy costumes set. Now she's gone. She walked around in the snow, before leaving, to look at the town where she was born.







​


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Spent time with the villagers and completed their tasks.  Sat on the bench with Sydney before ending for the night.

Bananas-Stopped a mover and completed tasks.  Dropped by Katrina tent to complete two fortunes. 

Pokemon- Mayor completed his last joke and got the Jacket.   Completed tasks.  

PurlLand-Spent time with the villagers.  Completed their tasks.  Moved flowers to a better spot.  

Apple Town-  Completed their fossil collection and add another piece of artwork.

Crazy Town- Added two fossils.  Need one more to complete the collection.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from my villagers.
- Got a new carpet and wallpaper from Sahara.
- Replanted a lychee tree.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Tested out some flower arrangements near my log bench and decided I need more purple pansies.
- Worked on breeding more purple pansies.
- Went to the island, bought a cabana chair and went on several tours.
- Let my husband visit to buy a fortune cookie and gave him a gift for Patty because she wanted to replace her pillbug and he didn't have anything that was the right size.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and got some new Toy Day hints.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Got a new carpet and wallpaper from Sahara.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Tore down the remaining PWPs that don't suit my Japanese theme.

- Built another square topiary.

- Dressed my new third character, Lia, and decorated her tent.

- Added carpet and wallpaper to mayor's basement WIP.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Won 1st place in the fishing tournament.  Clean the locker/secret storage.  Got more Toy Day clues.

Bananas-Completed tasks and visit/host villagers.  Stopped a mover

Pokemon-Added/paid for the Zen Bell for T-Bone. Stopped T-Bone from moving.

PurlLand-Very happy when Francine unlocked the police station.  I wished we could hug or thank them after getting a PWP or their photo.  Hopefully in the next game it get's added.    2nd player picked up all the random flowers and stored them in her secret storage.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Finally got a golden shovel!!

Made my second character, Fern, be Sousuke from Ponyo on the Cliff!

Made my mayor be Chihiro from Spirited Away! (look at signature; previously, Kusakabe Satsuki from My Neighbor Totoro)

I have T-Bone too, sitchmaker!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

caught a koi


----------



## Valzed

Mayor Val of my main town donated 35 fossils to the mayor of my new 2nd town and that mayor was able to donate 24 of them and complete 3 full dinosaurs. She then sold the ones the museum already had for a nice tidy sum & paid off the original 39,000+ IGB owed to Tom Nook.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Finally got the bronze fish trophy, and didn't disappoint Eloise with the tall mini cactus from Leif's for her birthday I totally spaced out on.


----------



## honeyaura

I've had to put the game down for a while til my new 3DS XL gets here. My current one is on its last leg. Or shall I say, hinge lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and got a new Toy Day hint.
- Got first place in the Fishing Tourney.
- Got the last squid chair I wanted and a couple of crab clocks, which may be used in my underwater room when I start designing it.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Worked on breeding more purple pansies.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell turnips because he waited too long and my final price was better than his.
- Visited my husband's town to drop off Katie yet again and chatted with his villagers.
- Bought a holiday candle from my husband's town because I hadn't cataloged that item yet.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Participated in the Fishing Tourney and tried for 3rd place, but got knocked out by Hans.
- Ordered a new door from Nook.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Yesterday was the fishing tourney so I went to the island and I caught a whale shark and went back to town and gave it to Chip and he gave me a stripe clock. I didn't think villagers would ping you during an event to let you know that they were going to move but as I was walking around town, Felyne pinged me and told me she was moving but I asked her to stay. I went to the fishing tourney award ceremony and I won first place with Felyne in second place and Ketchup in third place. 

In Tiramisu, I went to the island to catch some kind of shark for the fishing tourney. I caught a hammerhead shark and so I went back to town and gave it to Chip and he gave me a marine pop floor. While I was walking around town, I found Katie so I took her to another town. I went to the fishing tourney award ceremony and I won first place with Benjamin in second place and Poppy in third place.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following with the limited time I had today to play New Leaf:

- Did my dailies.
- Talked to villagers & helped them with whatever (a lot of them are dropping hints for what they want on Toy Day as well!).
- Discovered today that Rare Mushrooms do not behave like Jacob's Ladders in terms of how many can be placed in a town before they stop spawning (I finally got one after almost 2 months even though I use a good bit of them for landscaping!)! 
- Finished another piece of custom furniture for a project I am working on.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Repatriated an villager to her original owner from my 5th town. Now only 2 more left then I'm DONE with ALL 40+ villagers transportation!!!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Pokemon-Built/paid for T-Bone Zen Garden.   Placed next to his house.

Town PurlLand- Doc requested a Hammock.  Stopped Francine from moving.

Town Bananas-Got first place in the Bug Off.   Found out the town is back to perfect status. 

Main Town-Completed a petition for Teddy.  Spent time playing with the villagers.

Town West-Opened the town to do some balloon popping.  Added a zen lamp and completed tasks for the villagers.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Built a hammock near the river and planted some cherry trees near it

- Played hide-and-seek with Chrissy, Merengue, and Lolly

- Planted my first bamboo shoot for landscaping. I need to make sure this doesn't get out of control, haha.

- Built a flower clock in front of town hall (I've been time traveling to make the PWP building easier).


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

- Finished up my mayors house
- Demolished my illuminated clock due to poor placement
- Started decorating my 2nd characters house (cozy ski resort <3)


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought turnips for a pretty good price from Joan.  I'm finally starting to actively work towards the turnip badge.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a couple of new Toy Day hints.
- Wrote letters to half of my villagers.
- Found Katie in my town and brought her to my husband's town, but she dropped her ticket this time.
- Opened my gates to let my husband visit to increase my visit.
- Worked on breeding more purple pansies and blue violets.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.

Alt:
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Completely reworked my bathroom and used a bunch of Asian-inspired furniture as well as refurbished Exotic furniture and a gold stereo with Imperial K.K. playing


----------



## steele

I really love my house now! I think that I might have to redecorate some of it to really pin down the style (my attic/upstairs is a mess and the basement isn't what I originally planned). 

Right now my main room is decorated with the "Gorgeous Set", the room to the right is in the Classic Furniture Set, the room to the left is the "Sweets Set" room and the room in the back is still very small and holding some Christmas Furniture. I also have the underwater/fish set in the basement.

I want to get an aesthetic down for my upstairs/attic into a cosy kitchen/living area with a kotatsu and some Japanese furnishings. I think I'll move the sweets room to the basement and then put the fish furniture into a museum room.

Basically... lots of furniture moving until I get everything the way I want it haha.

I feel like I should also complete and work on some PWP but I am not sure if I have a clear vision for my town ATM.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today I:

- Plot-reset for an incoming villager (though he moved in on the right spot straight away!)
- Got a new public works project, Stonehenge
- Found all the 4 fossils
- Got a new Shrunk emotion/joke
- Completed the Santa clothing set, and:
- Got a new Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Vixentine

Took a much needed trip to Shampoodle after not playing for a while... ^^"


----------



## DoctorPaine

Got some new blue violets up! And finally corrected my mistake in my attempt to breed purple violets... totally forgot you needed blue ones lol |D


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Changed my mayor's outfit into a pretty purple kimono, took her glasses and ribbon off, and put the bun wig on.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played on my mayor today.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new Toy Day hint.
- Sterling pinged me to move and I initially agreed.  I've changed my mind since then, so I need to stop him.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Rearranged some flowers behind my log bench.
- Worked on breeding more purple pansies and blue violets.
- Let my husband visit to pick up an orange to complete one of his villager's requests.
- Got the ginseng leaf special stump again after Antonio destroyed the first one.


----------



## Stella-Io

After only 5 tries, I got Tia to move in Treehut!

Now I just need to wait for the perfect to get her in Moriyo.


----------



## Alexis

I got some cute new items for my Mayor's house~!


----------



## Garrett

Well, last winter I slacked off a bit but today I finally completed my encyclopedia and aquarium/bug display with the last few remaining winter bugs/fish/crab caught. So happy!

Just have a couple of art pieces to complete the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Visited my husband's town to drop off Katie and sold my turnips there for a very nice profit.  I'm about half way to the first badge now!  Yay!
- Let my husband visit my town because he also had Katie to drop off and let him buy a fortune cookie.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated Sterling's birthday and gave him a present that he loved!
- Worked on breeding more blue violets.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Now that there's snow on the ground, I redecorated my house for Christmas with the big festive tree, festive wreath and snow bunny!

Alt:
- Talked to several of my villagers.  None had any requests.
- Celebrated Sterling's birthday and gave him a present.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Created a snowmam.


----------



## Alexis

So. Much. Landscaping.


----------



## Snowesque

Finally finished restocking my reorder list in my shop, it's been a while since that's happened!
Feels nice to have some MEOW coupons saved up.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Redd was in town so I looked at what art he had and found the warm painting to be genuine so I bought it for the museum. Stitches wanted me to deliver a package to Ketchup so I found her and gave it to her and she gave me a ringside table. Bianca wanted an apple so I got her a perfect apple and gave to her and she gave me a polka dot bed.

In Tiramisu, Agnes wanted me to get her a wharf roach so I caught one and gave to her and she gave me a blue table. Benjamin pinged me saying that he was moving but I asked him to stay. I went to the island to catch beetles to sell. I went around town and dug up all fossils and gyroids. I went shopping at emporium and bought some furniture and clothes.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

finally started clearing out my storage with the museum exhibits. feels nice. i finished that at about 1:30 AM today. when i saved and quit the game i noticed it was snowing. after about 30-45 minutes of trudging around and 3 failed attempts, i caught my very fist coelacanth !!!!! i almost cried it was after 2 AM sksks i saved IMMEDIATELY and donated it


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got the HHA Bronze badge.
*Stopped Alice from moving.
*Made a Sabretooth fossil model.
*Paid Nook for my new backroom expansion.
*Built Snowmama.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Moriyo, I think I've found a great day to keep updating the dream in. It's an orange fall day, Nov 3rd and there's a rainbow. Raining in fall is rare, so I think I'll take advantage of that.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today I:

- Updated my dream address
- Gave the okay for a villager moving out
- Discovered my first igloo camper!
- Build a new snowboy
- Got a few new bushes from the island
- Found Katie... again
- Got a new shrunk emotion, and
- I paid off some of my mortgage!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- I figured I was going to pick up Chow from my husband's void, so I plot reset and he landed exactly where I wanted him on the first try.  So as of tomorrow when his house officially shows up, I'll finally have 10 villagers in the exact locations I want them for the very first time ever!  Hurray!  
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Created a Snowman and started my bingo card.
- Let my husband visit to drop off Katie and purchase a statue from Redd.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.  I'm seriously contemplating kicking up all my plot resetting patterns for a bit and submitting my DA to the Non-Hacked Dream Town thread.  It depends...they were such a pain to lay down and get right and I know I'm not keeping all of my current villagers.  

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers, but didn't complete any of their requests.
- Added a snow bunny to his house for Christmas.
- Verified that he cannot get a bingo card from the Snowman that my mayor created.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Kate-is-a-potato

Today I built a snow boy outside of Savannah’s house. I also cleaned up the plot where Cousteau used to live. I then decorated my mayors house for Toy Day. And finally I learned that Tutu wants a pink gift for Toy Day. Also convinced Monique to move into my town.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I built a snowman and he gave me a bingo card and the number for today was 33. I got the good samaritan badge. Today was Bianca's birthday so I went to her party and gave her a stripe clock as a gift. I went around town and got fruit off trees. I sold an oar fish to Felyne. I went to the island with my second player to catch beetles to sell so I can get some bells to pay off current loan.

In Tiramisu, I built a snowman and he gave me a bingo card and the number for today was 24. I got the skilled bug catcher and refurbishing beginner badge. Agnes wanted me to deliver a package to Lionel so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a paper tiger. Etoile wanted any kind of fruit so I got her a perfect pear and gave to her and she gave me a flower chair.


----------



## yocxlin

Today I built a snowman and he gave me the number 11. Also, I stopped Diana from moving away. I started putting down some paths and I’m trying to make pink roses on the beach. Not much but I’m trying to improve my town.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Got the gold badge for time spent in town. This may have been last night; I can't recall exactly.

- Did some landscaping.

- Did some home decorating.

- Added the zen fence to my mayor's house.


----------



## Alexis

I have every fruit tree in the game now~!


----------



## stitchmaker

Town Crazy- Found the last fossil and donated artwork.   All towns fossils are completed and can now bury them.

Spare Town- Popped a golden slingshot down while cleaning up the town. 

Main Town-Stopped a mover.  Completed tasks.

Pokemon- 2nd player stopped by spare town to collect bells.  Mayor caught a Tuna for Graham.

PurlLand- Unlocked the illuminated tree and Arch.  Popped more balloons and still missing the golden slingshot.  Mayor keeps getting campground and retail items from the balloons.  Got Toby picture.


----------



## Alexis

stitchmaker said:


> Town Crazy- Found the last fossil and donated artwork.   All towns fossils are completed and can now bury them.
> 
> Spare Town- Popped a golden slingshot down while cleaning up the town.
> 
> Main Town-Stopped a mover.  Completed tasks.
> 
> Pokemon- 2nd player stopped by spare town to collect bells.  Mayor caught a Tuna for Graham.
> 
> PurlLand- Unlocked the illuminated tree and Arch.  Popped more balloons and still missing the golden slingshot.  Mayor keeps getting campground and retail items from the balloons.  Got Toby picture.



I wish I could complete all the fossils... I'm lazy T-T


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Greeted Chow and sent him a welcome letter with a gift.
- Rearranged the flowers around Chow's house and in a few other parts of town.
- Talked to Sterling and convinced him not to move.
- Replanted some lychee trees.  Ever since Antonio demolished one of them, I can't get the stubborn thing to regrow.  
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Created a Snowmam by mistake...I was hoping for a Snowboy this time.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.

Alt:
- Talked to a few villagers.
- Greeted Chow.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider Song to my collection.
*Got a PWP project from Alice (Drinking fountain)
*Got a new ice furniture from Snowmam
*Built the snowman, completing the Snow family (perfectly too, whew).
*Got Whitney a perfect cherry.
*Helped Gulliver remember where he was travelling to.
*Did a few miscellaneous tasks for villagers (mostly Keaton).


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Gathered Toy Day hints.

- Visited Genji's house.

- Scanned Bones' amiibo card. Replaced Hamlet.

- Scanned Dizzy's amiibo card. Replaced Merengue.

- Did some landscaping.

- Bought a home exterior for my side character.


----------



## stitchmaker

Pokemon Town-Stopped a mover and completed tasks.  Mayor dropped by my spare town and picked up bells/items.

PurlLand-  Unlocked the illuminated clock.  Completed all tasks for the villagers.

Spare Town- Cleaned out an extra player bells and locker.   Plan on removing the player.  
I'd like to make it a casual town but need to play more on the NEW 3DS to see if it shuts down.  Old 3DS a message popped up that it needed to shut down.  So far it's working on the NEW 3DS.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I went to my snowman to get the number for today which was 42. I found Katie walking around town so I took her to another town. Ketchup pinged me and said she was moving but I asked her to stay. I traded Ruby my ringside table for her green tie-dye tank. I went to the island to catch beetles to sell. 

In Tiramisu, I went to my snowman to get the number for today which was 36. I built a second snowman and the number for today was 48. I sold Gonzo my wildflower floor. Agnes pinged me saying she was moving but I asked her to stay. Ellie pinged me and suggested the flower arch pwp. Lionel wanted to go to my house so I took him to my house and showed him all of my rooms. Benjamin invited me over to his house so I went to his house and looked around and he let me buy his sloppy tv.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new Toy Day hint.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Created a Snowboy that soooo close to being right.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Got a perfect orange in the mail from Mom.
- Talked to several villagers, but didn't receive any requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today I:

- Got a new emotion from Shrunk (Love )
- Gave Marshal a perfect orange!!
- Got a new move-in
- Discovered a few new hybrid flowers
- Started breeding purple tulips
- Found all 4 fossils
- Donated a new piece of artwork to the museum, and
- I found the Super T&T under construction!


----------



## chamsae

picked weeds after not playing for good 3 weeks lol


----------



## DoctorPaine

Chopped down & uprooted about all my trees and stumps, saved my rarer hybrids,  cleared out a bunch of junk items, and am well started to embark on a total town rehaul!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I went to my snowman to get the number for today which was 35. I built a second snowman and got the number 25. Stitches pinged me saying they had a package meant for Fang and if I would take it to him so I said I would and I found Fang and gave him the package and he gave me a blue diamond shirt. I buried a time capsule for Fang. Shep wanted some new furniture for his house so I gave him a sloppy table and he gave me a stove. Ruby invited me over to her house.

In Tiramisu, I went to both of my snowmen to get the number for today which was 32 and 5. Benjamin wanted any kind of ocean fish so I went to the beach and caught a tuna and gave to him and he gave me a ball catcher. Kiki gave me a mint gingham tee. She also asked me to deliver a package to Poppy so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a bamboo shoot. I buried a time capsule for Agnes.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a couple of new Toy Day hints.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Created yet another Snowmam.  Still haven't quite perfected the Snowboy technique, but working on it.
- My lychee tree that Antonio destroyed is finally growing back.  I just had to take out a cedar tree in the area.
- Replanted the cedar tree and keeping my fingers crossed that it grows back as well.
- Cut down a regular sapling and replaced it with a cedar tree near my train station.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Let my husband visit to purchase a fortune cookie.
- Visited my husband's town to drop off Katie.

Alt:
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed the place he was heading.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Alexis

I FINISHED MY BEACH W/ ALL PINK FLOWERS >


----------



## Peyj

I got my golden watering can! Now I can feel safe redecorating things as I want them instead of just mainly to meet the quotas.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Goooooot another gold badge again! in the town I'm going to reset soon!


----------



## DoctorPaine

Callisto's renovations continue!

To my surprise, in my cycle, I wound up hitting my birthday! (Wasn't intending |D) Julian, Zucker & Diana threw a cute little party, and seemed to like my wish that 'we will all meet again'! Also I got birthday candles, cool!
Collected about 20 cedar saplings in the process! This is going to make foresting my town once complete /so/ much easier.
Cycled out Zucker, Rolf, Diana and Jitters so far. Had Tutu, Pierce, Shari and Hamphrey move in; Tutu actually wound up in a perfect slot and is a great design, I hadn't had a dream Peppy type so I may keep her for the long haul!
Started replacing the cobblestone bridges with the suspension bridges, we'll see if this ties together the town looks a little more.
 Recieved messages from out otherworldly overlords, transmitting humanity's secrets at midnight Had a perfectly uneventful 3:33 am Monday morning. (... I was showing my brother the easter egg |D)


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed Tasks for villagers.  Water purple hybrids and collected new ones.

Pokemon Town-Stopped a mover and completed tasks for villagers.  Unlocked the fairy tale bench and got excited for a few minutes.  Remembered it was the wrong town but I might add one for Flurry.   I need the wooden bench. 

PurlLand- Completed tasks and received Bunnie picture.   Stopped by Tom Nook and requested the back room.   Removed the furniture for the back room opening.  Ordered pastel tables and left a Alpine Sofa/bunny tee with Cyrus.   Plan on making it a Bunny picture room. 

Spare Town is now a casual town- Mayor went fishing/bug collecting.  Dropped by a summer town to do some day time fishing.  Dug up some fossils and buried them in the summer town.
Town Bananas stopped a mover.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today I:

- Plot reset for a new villager
- Got a silver badge for gardening
- Watered all my flowers
- Made a snowmam
- Got a new public works project suggestion
- I did some island minigames (but my game crashed so I didn't get to keep all the medals, rip)
- The new T&T store opened!! I bought some bushes, finally!
- I got another new Shrunk emotion. Getting close now.
- I scanned in a new amiibo card villager, and
- I also organized my storage spaces a little better


----------



## Vecherom

I'm rather close to finishing my house. I bought and traded for a few items, and the last of the things I need are things I need, I need Gracie to stock, so it's just a waiting game!


----------



## chamsae

picked a place for and started pwp for illuminated clock, organised a few compartments of my storage, changed hair style and color and got some cute qr dresses for christmas! and,(thats not my achievement but it feels like it lol) kidd has moved out, finally lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Chow.
- Bought 3000 turnips from Joan for a really good price.  Might have considered buying more, but my storage is full.
- Cobb was camping in my town today so I played a bunch of games with him and got the Camp Stove and Stewpot items.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- All of my trees are finally growing back!  I just had to figure out the right order to replant them.
- Decided I'm not going to let any of my current villagers move out until at least the new year.  In the meantime, I want to get my town ready to show off a dream address and sell some things.  So, I started kicking up plot resetting patterns and rearranging flowers.
- Opened my gates and let my husband visit my town.  He gave me a gold nugget since I'm trying to catalog all of the gold furniture items.

Alt:
- Talked to several villagers and completed all requests.
- Received Anabelle's picture!
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added the Great Statue to my museum.
*Stopped Keaton from moving (he wanted to leave on Christmas? Absolutely not).
*New PWP from Alice, the drinking fountain.
*Got a perfect fruit for Roscoe.
*Bought 4000 turnips.
*Got a couple ice furniture from snowmam.


----------



## digimon

main town:
♡ i started replanting trees & shrubs near my villagers houses (i’m thinking to only have peaches, cherries & apples + my native perfect oranges growing in my town) 
♡ finished a new christmas sweater design the other day & today i saw that pashmina and scoot were wearing it 
♡ moved majority of my red and yellow flowers to my beach until i can decide how they fit in with my town’s scheme colour
♡ paid off my log bench pwp
♡ spoke to my villagers (gave hopper a perfect apple)
♡ i’ve been working on trying to get pashmina to suggest some of the uchi pwp and she suggested a windmill orz

my new town
♡ changed hair style & colour
♡ got some clothes from my main town’s mayor
♡ paid off the loan on my house


----------



## DoctorPaine

Set up all my new bridges at last!
Plot resetting...
But with the added bonus today of: a villager I was thinking of trading for decided to camp! Took a lot of doing, but I finally convinced Marina to move to Callisto, it took some resetting but she also proved the viability of one of my planned out house plots ^^


----------



## lowaltitude

Surprise, surprise, today I did some things:

- New shrunk emotion (finally I can greet people lmao)
- Plot reset for Cherry!! Only took 3 tries I'm so glad
- Bought a new pavement from Nook
- Planned out where the Caf? is going to be built
- Planned out some bushes & their locations
- Welcomed Bruce into my town
- Got a new purple & orange tulip! It's picking up the pace V.V
- I'm pretty sure I talked to all my villagers, and
- Also got all of their wishes for Toy Day!


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Got the garden wall from Saharah, which I put in my mayor's house.

- Planted a couple of saplings around my hammock. 

- Saw the inside of Bones' house, which is really cute!


----------



## Vecherom

-Madeit to the island to earn medals. Not Hibiscus Starts for sale, but Im ready.

-Planned the location of a few additional PWPS

-Welcomed Erik, a villager I wanted, but randomly moved in!


----------



## HistoryH22

Nothing too big today!
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my jukebox.
*Found a new space item for my space room.
*Did a few favors for my villagers, primarily Whitney.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Dug up a couple of new gyroids for my catalog.
- Created a Snowboy...so close yet again, but not perfect.
- Let my husband visit, which completed a weekly Meow task.
- My husband gave me two new gyroids for my catalog.
- Added a mini croakoid to my bug-themed museum room.  I think the croaking sound goes well with the crickets.
- Kicked up a bunch more of my plot resetting patterns and rearranged a bunch of flowers.  It's so nice to start seeing my town the way it's supposed to look.  I've had those patterns down for so long, I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed it.

Alt:
- Talked to a few villagers, but didn't get any requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Mint!  I'm only missing two hints now.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.


----------



## gyarachomp17

I caught a blowfish, football fish, tuna and oarfish back-to-back, all of which I hadn't donated yet.


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*

- Went to Fang's birthday party at his house; gave him a flat display case
- Scanned Isabelle (winter outfit) to give her the day off
- Gave Cyrus gold nuggets to make a golden item
- Completed MEOW coupon tasks
- Prepared for Rudy's birthday on the 20th by getting him a shirt

*Second character*

- Went to Fang's birthday party at his house; gave him a tacky sweater 
- Sold a bunch of various ore and items to Reese


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Caught the last bug in town オアシス! ( Again, it's the town soon to be reset; )




Spoiler:


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I went to my snowman to get the number for today which was 41. One of my snowmen had melted so I built another snowman and the number for today was 28. Today was Fang's birthday so I gave him a villager statue as a gift. I went to the cafe and got some coffee. I went to the island with my second character to hunt beetles to sell so I can pay off the current loan and upgrade her house.

In Tiramisu, I went to my snowman to get the number for today which was 11. I built another snowman and the number for today was 03. Redd was in town so I looked to see what he had and found the motherly statue to be genuine so I bought it for the museum. Ellie wanted me to catch her a mole cricket so I caught one and gave to her and she gave me a chain-gang tee. Lionel wanted a cherry so I got one and gave to him and he gave me a time clock.


----------



## lowaltitude

I didn't do a lot besides my daily chores. I welcomed Cherry into town and sent a few letters out. I helped someone with getting all their signatures, and they donated some bells to help build the caf?!! I got a new purple tulip (it's really picking up :3 ), and my town's really starting to look like something real nice ^^


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed a petition and tasks for the villagers.  Dropped extra artwork for my spare town.
PurlLand- Got an early ping.  Decorated the Bunny picture room and left a chair to be redone.  

Casual Town-Mayor caught the June fish and bugs.  Got lucky with a 7 minute playtime for the tarantula. 
                   Player 2 caught a Flea and some June bugs.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Not one, but two new (hopefully!) permanent additions to Callisto today! I hadn’t realized Lobo was Cranky, his design is perfect for my town & I think he’ll be a better fit than Chief, and he got a great spot since Carmen moved. And in my cycling, I came across an old friend camping, and Freya should be settled in before the end of the night  

I miss the old friends for sure, but I think I’m liking my newer villagers a fair bit... we’re getting closer and closer to a true re-landscaping anyway, I’m really proud of how the housinf’s going!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added two new deep sea items to my museum.
*Added a new space item to my space room.
*Added a new K.K. Slider Song to my Jukebox.
*Stopped Whitney from moving.
*Beat Keaton and co. in a game of hide-and-seek.
*Did a few favors for my villagers; Bunnie asked the most.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to drop off Katie.
- Created another Snowboy that was oh so close, but not perfect.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Played around with some flower arrangements.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## ~ExaLeaf~

I won my first BINGOOOOO!!! Without the help from others!


----------



## Ribiveer

I got my first mil after a reset and a break of almost a year!
Also, while writing this I'm at the tutorial for the HH designer GUI thingy so I want to go back to playing ASAP I'm just really excited


----------



## Stella-Io

THIS

Throu alot of perseverance and patience I was finally able to decorate Flurry's house fully. If I can find a way to replace the minimalist table with the iron garden redone white, her house will be perfect. However bc animals are stubborn, I don't think it will happen.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added two new deep sea items to my museum.
*Gave a scallop to Pascal (I love me some pirate furniture).
*Added a new K.K. Slider to my jukebox.
*Ankha requested a Modern Clock PWP.
*Ankha requested the Hot Spring PWP (this technically happened yesterday, but it was at like 2am).
*Did a few favors, mostly for Whitney.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed villagers tasks and order Pink Pajamas/slippers for the casual town.

Casual Town- Picked up Pajamas from Main Town.
Player 2 planted more trees and caught the tarantula. 
Got the 2nd mannequin from Mabel and ordered another set of Pajamas.
Caught a mosquito and donate it to the museum. 
Removed the last of Player 3 items and deleted her.  Plan on using her spot for the Cafe. 

Closed all my other towns until the holidays are over.


----------



## Alexsssandria

Today I:

- Fully funded a new bridge (and let *a lot* of beetles fly away in the process :<).
- Made my first snowmam and obtained some ice furniture!
- Fulfilled all villager requests.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Sold my turnips for a profit.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Created another almost perfect Snowboy.
- Rearranged some flowers.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Let my husband visit to pick up an orange and he gave me a gyroid and a jingle piano for my catalog, plus 2 gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden table.

I didn't play on my alt at all today.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, As I was crossing my bridge to go to main street, I noticed a paper bag lying on the ground so I picked it up and it was a lost item so I immediately went to each villager asking if it belonged to them. I was just about to give up ever finding the owner when Ketchup said that it belonged to her and she gave me a red-check tee as a thank-you gift. Since I only had one snowman left and still hadn't gotten bingo yet, I built another snowman and the numbers for today was 48 and 49. When I talked to Felyne, she informed me that Sprinkle was thinking about moving so I searched for her and asked her not to move.

In Tiramisu, Katrina was in town so I decided to get my fortune told. She told me cute bottoms is my lucky item. I got the Good Samaritan badge. I also had only one snowman left in this town and still hadn't got bingo so I built another snowman and the numbers for today was 42 and 14. Lionel suggested the parabolic antenna pwp. Bangle pinged me saying she was moving but I asked her to stay. Benjamin wanted me to deliver a package to Lionel so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a sleek chair. Ellie asked me if I wanted to play hide-n-seek so I said that I would and I found them all and she gave me some slate flooring.


----------



## Alexis

JUST DID CHORES AND NOTHING ELSE AAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## chamsae

completed the fossil part of my museum!! finally omg i was thinking about buying the last one bc i couldnt find it since like... may of this year? im going to focus on fish or bugs now heh


----------



## HistoryH22

*Funded the Lighthouse PWP (decided it was finally time to build it).
*5 new deep sea creatures added to the museum.
*1 fossil added to the museum (now one away from completing that portion).
*Samson requested the instrument shelter PWP.
*Gave a perfect fruit to Bunnie.
*Whitney did a surprise visit to my house. So close to her picture!


----------



## yocxlin

I completed my very first bingo ever. I got Lily to move to my town. I'm redecorating my house and not really liking my main floor or kitchen.


----------



## Stella-Io

I think I finally have a set theme for Secret. I've been going throu themes, paths and villagers for the past 2 hours or so. I still need to know what the exterior of Epona's house looks like. I can't tell in a Google search.


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> I think I finally have a set theme for Secret. I've been going throu themes, paths and villagers for the past 2 hours or so. I still need to know what the exterior of Epona's house looks like. I can't tell in a Google search.



I use this site for villager house exteriors.  It has all of them.  I filtered it on peppy villagers for you.

A Forest Life


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Rearranged some more flowers.
- Let my husband visit to buy a fortune cookie.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers, but didn't receive any requests.
- Finally got the last two clues I needed for Toy Day!
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## lakeside

It's been over a month, but a few days ago I finally found the time to play again! I missed Halloween  Since I came back, Joey, Grizzly and Tammy have been dropping in uninvited. I wonder if they missed me?  

I finally unlocked the male hairstyles today!


----------



## DoctorPaine

Still cycling through! Finally got Hamphrey moved out so I can start shifting some land plots, and my next move in was  Marshal of all villagers! Might let him hang around a while while I shift around a couple others...


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Stopped Lolly from moving.  

Casual Town-Mayor and 2nd player caught their scorpions last night.   
Added the fountain and placed tiles for villagers plots.  Mayor got her golden shovel and used it to do some landscaping.
Orange and pink hybrids have appeared in town.


----------



## HistoryH22

**Added a new fish to the museum.
*Stopped Alice from moving.
*Retrieved Samson's time capsule.
*Whitney requested the brick bridge PWP.
*Did a myriad of favors for villagers, primarily Bunnie.
*Caught/sold a large number of beetles from the island (gotta build back my spare money!)


----------



## LadyDestani

Sadly, I didn't do much today as I had to wrap presents and take care of other real life stuff. I only played on my mayor today.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created another almost perfect Snowboy.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, today was the winter solstice. I found Isabelle in the plaza and when I talked to her, she gave me a blue glow wand. I went to my snowman and got the number for today which was 50 and then I built a second snowman and the number for today was 38. Shep wanted any kind of perfect fruit so I got him a perfect apple and gave to him and he gave me a dharma. Bianca wanted me to deliver a package to Ruby so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a dark polka tee. Fang wanted me to find Sprinkle and bring her to his house so he can talk to her about something so I found her and took her to Fang's house and he gave me a ranch wall rack. 

In Tiramisu, It was the winter solstice so I went to Isabelle to talk to her in the plaza and she gave me a blue glow wand. Agnes pinged me saying she was moving but I asked her not to go. I went to both of my snowmen to get the the numbers for today which was 28 and 19. I built a third snowman and the number for today was 50. I am now 1 number away from bingo. Kiki suggested the brick bridge pwp.


----------



## skylucario

- added some sets to my house’s back room cos i’m like 10k points away from getting the gold house medal
- ordered a ton of stuff from my catalogue that i didn’t even need
- tried for like an hour to catch scallops...and failed ;( still have 0 pirate furniture and it’s been on my wishlist for years


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed the villagers tasks.  Dropped by Teddy house and the crayons that I sent are on the fireplace.
The night before Teddy told Yuka he used a blue crayon for his workout. 

Casual Town- Found a pathway and added the water well.  Sylvia pinged to move and for a scarecrow PWP.
Mayor fishing collection is done.  Mayor/2nd player caught their fall bugs. 
The new random villagers are moving into the opened spots.  Started a villager list and plan on plot resetting as soon as the last houses move from bad spots.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a bug to the museum.
*Beat Big Top and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Did a myriad of favors for the villagers, primarily Whitney.

Nothing too big today. Ive mainly been gearing up for Toy Day!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit to buy a fortune cookie and pick up a painting for his museum.
- My husband gave me 4 gold nuggets!
- I had Cyrus customize 3 of the gold nuggets and got a golden table.
- I had Cyrus customize the white pot with the flower pattern as a gift for a villager.
- Removed the last of my plot resetting patterns and rearranged a bunch of flowers.
- Planted some more bushes.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## petaltail

i haven't played for a good few months so my town was riddled with weeds and all my hybrids died ):
so today i managed to water all my remaining flowers & pull up all 52 weeds!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Fang gave me a dracaena. Marshal invited me to his house. Stitches wanted any kind of fruit so I got a perfect apple and gave to him and he gave me a low screen. I went to the island with my third character to catch beetles to sell to get money to upgrade her house. 

In Tiramisu, I bought turnips from Joan for 108 bells. Agnes suggested the caution sign pwp. I went to my snowman to get the number for today which was 18. I built a second snowman and the number for today was 24 and now I am 1 away from bingo three different ways. I talked to all my villagers but they just talked about what they wanted for toy day and didn't have any requests. I dug all the fossils and gyroids around town. I went to the island with my second character to catch beetles to sell so I can upgrade her house.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got two badges: Silver HHA and Bronze Diver.
*Bought 4,000 turnips.
*Got a couple pieces of ice furniture.
*Expanded my backroom at Nook's.
*Did a myriad of favors, mostly for Bunnie.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Created another not-quite-perfect Snowboy.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me a new gyroid.
- Did some diving to complete a weekly Meow task and got a wallpaper from Pascal.
- Purchased some gifts for my villagers for Toy Day. (I know Jingle gives us gifts, but I like to send them something from myself as well.)
- Rearranged a bunch of flowers.
- Updated my dream address and finally posted it! Yay!

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Zacie

Laid down paths on the lower half of my town to mark where i want the future villagers to move in. Took me abt 2 hours from planning to execution. :X but so. worth. it.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- collected two MEOW coupons from the CAT Machine.
- bought flower display case from Harvey and put it in my greenhouse room.
- planted two cherry trees.
- dug up all my fossils and gyroids (at least, all the ones I could find).


----------



## lowaltitude

I've been a good secret santa and delivered all the correct presents to my villagers!!
I did all my dailies and bought some new exteriors for my house from Nook's Homes. I finally got to buy coffee-to-go from Brewster, and built a new bingo snowman (but no bingo as of yet lol)


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Stopped a mover and celebrated Toy Day.  Took lots of pictures.

Casual Town-Players caught their winter bugs to complete their collections.  Player 2 went diving and completed the fishing/diving collection for the museum. 
Started adding amiibo villagers and Iggly finally moved out.  His house was in a bad spot.  Added the Cafe.
Dropped Artwork for 2 towns and picked a piece for the museum.  Both players got their golden nets while visiting.

Town Pokemon-Donated the last statue and completed the museum.
Town Weeds-Donated the last 2 pieces of artwork and completed the museum.

All 15 towns have their fishing/diving completed.


----------



## digimon

in wakkanai: i delivered gifts to my villagers as santa (i?m happy i got them all correct my villagers are so cute TT u TT), did a little bit of landscaping around my bus stop since pashmina finally suggested it
in marimo: i?m working on where i want to place villagers as they move in so my town is just a mess of tiles everywhere lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Dressed up as Santa and spread joy through my town by delivering the correct presents to everyone.
- Received the festive wreath and hung it up in my main room.  I now have two flanking the back doorway.
- Sent letters and gifts to all of my villagers.
- Updated my dream address.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Updated my dream address.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- dug up fossils and gyroids.
- removed a red rose and red pansy that were out of place.
- played hide-and-seek with Chrissy, Dizzy, and Del.
- gave Dizzy a river fish (pond smelt). Received a hanten shirt in return.
- updated my dream at the Dream Suite.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today instead of the money rock I found the ore-rock! (if that's what it's called lol)
I gave the okay to Olivia wanting to move & so she's set to go on the 4th of next month :0 Better make sure I get all snooty PWPs before that.
I got a few new bushes & did a bit of landscaping, I should be getting the golden axe from Leif soon hopefully! I also bought a new painting from Redd and played hide & seek with Antonio


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Haven't been doing anything much in my own town besides placing some path for plot resetting. I've been in my buddy's town all day, to help her with landscaping and such!












​


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and competed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me a gold nugget and a new gyroid.
- Refurbished my gold nuggets and got the Golden Floor.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to collect signatures for a petition for Chow.
- Updated my dream address.

Alt:
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed where he was headed.
- Updated my dream address.


----------



## Mayor Kera

My boyfriend got me the amiibos for K.K. Slider, Reese, and Cyrus for Christmas, so I scanned them into my game and collected the items I wanted for my house. There were quite a few of them. :3


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Played on Christmas Day and completed villagers tasks.  

Pokemon Town-Completed tasks for the villagers and unlocked the torch PWP.   2nd player unlocked another joke.

Casual Town Nutty- Celebrated the Flower Clock PWP with the villagers.  Pashmina pinged after the ceremony and asked for the Lighthouse.   It was her first day outside after moving in.   Placed/paid for the lighthouse.
Completed task.


----------



## HistoryH22

Since I've been away from the forums for the past couple of days due to Christmas, here is the last couple of days:
*Successfully completed the Toy Day event and got Jingle's pic (that was so much fun)
*Got my first Snowman bingo.
*Added 3 new bugs to my museum.
*Added two new rooms to my house via Nook expansions.
*Added 2 K.K. Slider songs to my jukebox.
*Got Keaton's pic.


----------



## Ryumia

Hadn't played gotten to play ACNL until sometime today. I didn't do much in my town, but cleaned up weeds and unwanted flowers. I still haven't decided on how I want to pave my town and decided to go on a break until then.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Anabelle from moving.
- Let me husband visit and he gave me a new gyroid and a gold nugget.
- Updated my dream address.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Updated my dream address.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Marshal wanted an orange so I got him one and gave to him and he gave me a taiko drum. Ruby informed me that Sprinkle was thinking about moving so I found Sprinkle and asked her not to go. Ketchup wanted me to deliver a package to Felyne so I found him and gave him the package and he had me guess what was inside but I guessed that it was clothing when it actually was furniture so I didn't get anything in return. Stitches gave me a present which was a rocking horse. I changed my town flag and updated my dream and got 5000 bells for updating it.

In Tiramisu, Katrina was in town so I got my fortune told. She told me that V-striped bottoms was my lucky item. Agnes wanted any kind of fruit so I got her a perfect pear and gave to her and she gave me a range. Kiki wanted some new furniture so I gave her a modern chair and she gave me a office locker. Benjamin wanted me to deliver a package to Lionel so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a right platform. Poppy pinged me saying she was moving but I asked her not to go.


----------



## Peyj

I finally got my Golden Axe! And unlocked the QR reader on my second villager so I could start placing my water paths. So I've done quite a bit of landscaping today.

I also demolished a previous PWP (Fairy Tale Streetlight) last night and placed a new one - I think I went with the Classic one? The Fairy Tale is cute, but I like the classic/traditional look a bit better these days.


----------



## Ribiveer

Isabelle told me my town was perfect and they wanted to remodel the town hall and build a flower clock! I didn't even get it on purpose: I was kind of afraid of trying because I thought it'd be a big commitment...

EDIT: I was so excited I forgot to write how I found out: I was watching freepguide on the exact topic to see what I'd have to do if I wanted to get a perfect town, and I went to Isabelle to see what my rating was...


----------



## HistoryH22

*Keaton suggested the Maoi Statue PWP.
*Completed the ice set (whoo)
*Sold 4000 turnips at a nice profit.
*Completed several favors. Whitney asked the most.


----------



## AidenTheGamer

A while ago, not very recently (sorta in real time, but my town is set in January 2012, so...), Ozzie and Katt made each other very depressed  also, later on, Cherry the Uchi Dog moved in as my 10th villager, just because I needed to even out the gender ratio. Also, in some point between, I bought a flying saucer from Hippeux's house that I gifted him, and Rodney made Blaire extremely angry by calling her an evil witch  Alright everyone, enough from me, have a good night!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit to buy a fortune cookie and complete one of his weekly Meow tasks.
- Visited my husband's town to drop off Katie and chat with his villagers.
- Updated my dream address.
- Visited several dream addresses.

Alt:
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- scanned qr codes for a water path, the wooden panel that you often see in front of the plaza tree, and a kimono. Changed my mayor's clothes to the kimono, added the water path and wooden panel to my plaza tree, and added the water path to part of my stone path, my windmill, and one of my zen gardens. Took a new TPC photo.

- did some landscaping with saplings, persimmons, and bamboo.

- added the cabana exterior and cabana mailbox to my alt's house.

- made a third character, Azu (a nickname my boyfriend uses)


----------



## Sophie23




----------



## Sinmenon

Yesterday I finally made the cafe, decided to redesign my mayor house, bought the wet suit with my second character (and one that matches his color theme too), and I'm considering making a third one.
I also got two new villagers that I wanted and got one that I really disliked and had made his house right in front of a bridge moving out.


----------



## Sophie23

Tomorrow I’m going to make 3 alts for the first time~


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Dug up a new gyroid.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Did a little bit of landscaping.
- Updated my dream address.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited ny husband's town and sold my turnips for a huge profit!

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Ordered a new roof from Nook.
- Updated my dream address.


----------



## Sinmenon

Today Re-tail had peaches as premium items, so I made a little over 260k bells. It was _very_ productive.
Made a new character, completed a street lamp, completed the meow tasks on all the 3 characters and spoke with all the villagers.


----------



## HistoryH22

Nothing too big today!
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Alice requested the Flower Arch PWP.
*Did a few favors for villagers, notably Whitney.


----------



## Sophie23

Today I made 3 alts - Minnie (Minnie mouse), Snow (Snow white) and Belle (Beauty and the beast)


----------



## titanium sparrow

I think on the 22nd of December I found the last fossil. 
Yesterday I made one of those clam-musical box things with the Waltz. It sounded so pretty!


----------



## Sophie23

I changed my Town tune to a Disney themed one and I planted a perfect apple tree because my fruit has apples~


----------



## moonbyu

I just got Shampoodle. Whoo!


----------



## Snowfell

I passed my final fashion check in my newest town, so I'll have the department store soon!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Rearranged some flowers.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Visited a couple of dream towns.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me a gold nugget and 2 new gyroids.
- Attempted streetpassing my husband's 3DS for the first time.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it was successful.

Alt:
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Sophie23

I got the qr code machine~


----------



## Bluebellie

I finished one of my character houses ! Now three more to go


----------



## LordPembroke

I reset my town yesterday and I've just caught the stringfish !


----------



## lowaltitude

Ah oof I got the golden axe the other day! I've done some minor landscaping & been getting new PWP suggestions at the same time, though I haven't built any new ones yet.
Today I caught a new bug & donated it to the museum. I also made a checklist of which fossils I have/don't have and turns out I'm only 1 away from completing the fossil exhibition! Tomorrow I'll be getting the very last emotion from Shrunk, and probably TT so I can experience the countdown to the new year. Many exciting things to look forward to!


----------



## 22lexi

Caught the string fish, very randomly. I was super lucky, I wasn't even hunting for it!

Also, this is the 999th page of this thread. Keep posting boyz!!!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed tasks for villagers.  Spent sometime in the museum and the bathroom/spa needs to go.  Need a place to store different size furniture for future villagers gifts.

PurlLand- Unlocked the Fairytale clock and removed the Zen Clock.  Completed the tasks for the villagers while getting furniture redone.   Ordered music with Rabbits on it for the Rabbit picture room. 

Town Nutty-Unlocked the chair sculpture and built it.


----------



## friedegg

Cataloged a LOT of items, and finally got the silver catalog badge for filling 50% of my catalog! (rip it took me so long to get to 50%, don't want to think about how long it'll take to get to the gold badge)


----------



## Spooky.

I cleaned up some stray flowers, did some shopping to try and get kicks open, put up a new pwps, fixed up some paths.


----------



## Mayor Kera

friedegg said:


> Cataloged a LOT of items, and finally got the silver catalog badge for filling 50% of my catalog! (rip it took me so long to get to 50%, don't want to think about how long it'll take to get to the gold badge)



I sold my old town of Carnival in 2016 to make Clover.  I kept my catalog, so I immediately got the silver badge for the catalog from Phineas. It still took me _ages_ to get the gold badge. Buckle up  because this is a long ride. It isn't terrible if you don't mind waiting and break it into sections. Maybe collect all the K.K. songs first, for example, or all of the stationery. Then move to another category. Rinse, repeat. I'd recommend buying out the Able Sisters and Kicks shop supplies as well.

Congrats on getting the silver!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought turnips this morning.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated Hugh's birthday and gave him a present.
- Dug up a new gyroid.
- Let my husband visit to drop off Katie and he gave me 3 gold nuggets and a new gyroid.
- Got Cyrus to refurbish the gold nuggets into a Golden Screen.
- Found the Papa Panda that I gave Sterling in Retail.  Yay!  That was the worst of the gifts and it's already gone from his house.
- Updated my dream address.
- Did a little bit of landscaping.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Celebrated Hugh's birthday and gave him a present.
- Updated my dream address.


----------



## dizzy bone

I cut down and removed all PWPs from the northern part of town to relandscape the whole area. Laid down some QR pathways to indicate where my dirt paths will be for the northern forest area. Time traveled a bunch so I can stock up on bush starts and cedar trees, as well as breed hybrids. My first town was all natural forests but ever since I started working on my second game, I experimented with QR codes to make a more modern organized town. Now it’s so hard for me to plan a natural forest, gah.


----------



## HistoryH22

Another fairly quiet day.
*Added a K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Caught and sold a bunch of beetles to Re-Tail (Going to be doing more expansions soon!)
*Caught a Coelacanth (Not my first, but it was still nice to see)
*Did a few favors for my villagers, notably Big Top.


----------



## Sinmenon

I was time-traveling until now. When I first got my game, I set the clock back a couple months and was doing 24h-ish jumps until reaching the present date. idk if it is considered cheating but I'm stopping doing it now that I got to the present time.






- Paid the loan with all the three characters and expanded, they'll start the year with a brand new loan! yay
- My 2nd character, Hajime, got a diving badge. This is his 2nd diving-focused badge
- Did a little landscaping, going to build a fountain
- Watched K.K. Slider's concert and got his song
- Truffles moved away
- Got Daisy to move in from Maruchan's giveaway
- My third character, Chiaki, finally got to use the QR machine and change her eye colors.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Yesterday,
In Redwood, Stitches seemed to be obsessed with the pill bug so he asked me if I would catch him one, so I caught one and gave it to him and he gave me a twinkle tank. Shep wanted any kind of fruit, so I got him a perfect apple and gave to him and he gave me a green pantry. I tried to make a snowboy but failed to get him perfect. 

In Tiramisu, I realized that I had forgotten to sell my turnips so they spoiled. I found Katie wandering around town so I took her to another town. Agnes pinged me saying she was moving but I asked her not to go. Ellie wanted a pear so I gave her a perfect pear and she gave me a corn plant. Poppy wanted something to replace her tea set so I gave her a horned elephant and she gave me the tea set she was using.


----------



## carackobama

Today has been quiet so far! I bought a new hat and dress for New Years, finally starting planting roses on the left hand side of my town's river, updated my Dream Address and I'm planning an island trip later to hit one of this week's initiatives.


----------



## Sophie23

I putted some paths in my town.


----------



## friedegg

Mayor Kera said:


> I sold my old town of Carnival in 2016 to make Clover.  I kept my catalog, so I immediately got the silver badge for the catalog from Phineas. It still took me _ages_ to get the gold badge. Buckle up  because this is a long ride. It isn't terrible if you don't mind waiting and break it into sections. Maybe collect all the K.K. songs first, for example, or all of the stationery. Then move to another category. Rinse, repeat. I'd recommend buying out the Able Sisters and Kicks shop supplies as well.
> 
> Congrats on getting the silver!



Thank you! Yeah currently in my town I always buy items from all the shops that I’m missing each day. I have an app that keeps track of my catalog (so for example, I can check if I have a certain item in Kicks already). It’s really helpful but at the same time, a little stressful cause I can also see how many items I still have to catalog haha


----------



## LadyDestani

I accomplished quite a bit to finish out 2018.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Streetpassed my husband and got a pinwheel.
- Let my husband visit my town.
- Created a perfect Snowboy! Finally!
- Got both the Amateur Turnip Trader and Master Shopper badges.
- Decided to try some new landscaping around the fountain in the center of my residential area, so I dug up a few bushes, planted some trees and rearranged the flowers. I think the area will have more variety and visual interest now.
- Sent New Year's letters to all my villagers.
- Celebrated New Year's with my wonderful villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got two badges from Phineas: Golden HHA Legend and Bronze Bug Catcher.
*Did a few favors for my villagers.
*Celebrated New Years with my villagers!

HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## Sinmenon

Today was rather busy

Mayor:
- Dug out Nan’s time capsule
- Got the Good Samaritan badge from Phineas
- New haircut
- Found an ore stone

Hajime:
- Donated three new deep-sea creatures to the museum
- Went to the island and caught plenty of bugs at night
- Donated four new bugs
- Caught my first shark

Chiaki:
- Went to the island for the first time
- Witnessed Nan falling down into a hole
- Paid the loan and expanded the house

Everyone:
- Celebrated the New Year


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Celebrated the New Years Eve and New Years Day with the villagers.  Stopped Yuka from moving.  
Added items to the museum gift room.

PurlLand- Received Mira picture in the mail and finally got the golden slingshot.  135 balloons popped before it appeared.
Played late at night and had fun hanging out with Mira and Gaston.  I've been missing the late night and early morning gameplay with less villagers.   Wished the other types had times only that they played.  PWP would be so much easier to get.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Big Top suggested the Sandbox PWP.
*Won the Snowman Bingo!
*Got signatures for "Dreamers for More Sleep" for Whitney.
*Caught and sold beetles/shark from the island.
*Completed several favors for my villagers, mostly Whitney.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got 10,000 bells from Mom as a New Year's present.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and gave him a Zodiac Dragon as a New Year's present (his zodiac sign). He let me catalog the royal crown he recently purchased.
- Got the Good Hostess badge! Halfway to a Train Station remodel! 
- Went to the island, did a few tours, and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Mr_Persona

got 3 villagers I want in one day for my 4th town

- - - Post Merge - - -

also that was yesterday oops


----------



## mirrormirror

*Managed to convince Zucker not to leave
*Watered all the flowers
*Asked for the Dream Suite to be built and will donate all the money for it later today


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally got perfect town status! Remodelled my town hall to zen.


----------



## carackobama

- got a new badge from Phineas
- did some work at The Roost
- started paying off my latest Nook’s Home loan for a new room
- visited the island where I did a few fossil tours and caught some ocean creatures and bugs
- started planting white roses to grow some purple ones for my town


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Spent time with the villagers and completed their tasks.

PurlLand- Mayor and 2nd player caught their tarantula in a short period of time.  Mayor caught a 2nd one when she went to drop off items for Player 2.
Started a new day and both players spent time with the villagers.  Completed tasks and popped more balloons.  Mayor got a Chrissy picture in a letter.  

Pokemon-Opened the town again and the mayor played hide n seek with the villagers.  Celebrated the fairy tale bench.


----------



## digimon

wakkanai: i finally updated my dream address even though i’m not ready to share it and my town isn’t 100% done, but the sunset looked so pretty and pink <3 i did a delivery for puck! fang pinged me telling me we was going to move away and i told him to stay :<, i got a new badge for cataloging and i donated a few fossils and a painting


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played on my mayor today.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Updated my dream address.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets into a piece from the gold furniture set. (I forgot to pick it up so I don't know what I got yet.)
- Found Katie wandering around town so I visited my husband's town to drop her off, sold my turnips there for a very small profit, and chatted with some of his/my old villagers.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.


----------



## auroral

Today in my new town, I covered the entire town in QR codes so I can finally start buying the villagers I want! ;u; It took forever, fdjslkjklfdajs I hate laying down paths sm and the town looks really poopy for now, but i have to keep reminding myself it'll all be worth it once I have all of my lovely sheepies.


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Buried a time capsule for Chrissy
- Continued working towards silver Dreamer badge by visiting dream addresses
- Hit money rock
- Identified and sold daily fossils at Re-Tail

*Second character*
- Hit money rock and got ore, yay
- Sold ore at Re-Tail


----------



## Lemonsky

Just today I had an idea how to stop villagers from moving into an inconvenient spot right in front of the Roost. I just put a street lamp in that spot.  It'll look a lot more pleasant to have a street lamp close to the cafe than _an entire house_.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got the gold Samaritan badge from Phineas. 
*Beat Big Top and co. at Hide-in-Seek.
*Got a new K.K. Slider song for my Jukebox.
*Got Bunnie's pic (All I need now for my current set of villagers are Whitney, Big Top, and Filbert).
*Completed a Gracie fashion check.
*Did a myriad of favors, mostly for Whitney.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Callisto’s renovation continues! Today I:
-planted up a load of cedars
-cleared my last old PWPs and rebuilt one
-tried out a new landscaping idea with some bamboo 

So far, turning out pretty good!


----------



## Mayor Kera

- visited the island to gather flowers
- redid some landscaping
- added another garden rock to my mayor's basement
- visited dream towns


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got the Globe in the mail from Katie, which was the last of her items that I was missing.
- Created another perfect Snowboy.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Did some landscaping.
- Let my husband visit to buy some fortune cookies and pick up an orange for one of his villagers.

Alt:
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Talked to the few villagers who pinged me and completed their requests.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I got 2 bridges, a water well, a fountain, a campsite and a standee.


----------



## dizzy bone

Passed my second Gracie fashion check in my second town.


----------



## Lemonsky

What a lucky day to have gyroids buried all over my town: they're selling for a double price at Re-Tail today. Believe me when I say that there was *a lot* of gyroids.  They were just about everywhere but it was worth it since I got a nice amount of bells in return. I also had both a famous mushroom and an elegant mushroom growing near my tree stumps so selling those + the gyroids + the fossils was a good profit.

The street lamp is also completed. Even though it's pretty close to the cafe, I quite like how it looks.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Bianca invited me over to her house. Erik wanted to replace the camp stove he had so I gave him a horse mackerel and he gave me a kiwi stool. Sprinkle wanted me to deliver a package to Ruby so I found her and gave her the package and she said she had two of them and so she offered it to me for 218 bells and so I bought it. Stitches gave me medicine for my bee sting and he also wanted a cherry so I got him one and gave it to him and he gave me a dice stereo. I found Gulliver passed out on the beach so I attempted to wake him up and after several attempts, he finally woke up. He said that he fell over the side of his boat and now he has amnesia and can't remember where the boat was headed and he asked me to help him figure it out. He said he remembers the country has people that tend to eat a lot of hot-and-spicy kimchi so I told him that the country is South Korea.

In Tiramisu, I laid down path in front of the train station and retail and then I updated my dream town. Bangle wanted me to deliver a package to Benjamin so I found him and gave him the package and he had me guess what it was and i guessed clothing and it was correct so he gave me a beaded shirt. Agnes wanted some furniture for her house so I gave her an amazing machine and she gave me a water bird.


----------



## Stella-Io

I transferred Julian from Secret to Moriyo! Now I have one more dreamie in Moriyo to go with my magic theme.


----------



## dizzy bone

Finally passed all four of Gracie’s checks. Got the golden watering can after maintaining perfect town status for 15 days. 
Now that I got my town hall renovation and golden watering can, time to work on my creepy forest :>


----------



## carackobama

Today I got a new badge from Phineas, planted some flowers on my beach to try and breed blue roses, paid off my latest illuminated tree PWP, decorated my new room with the My Melody furniture set and went fishing/diving/bug hunting on the island. It was a successful day!


----------



## Marte

After 2 months I finally managed to actually load up my game and say hello to my poor villagers.


----------



## moonbyu

I caught a tuna!


----------



## titanium sparrow

I made a musical box of the "marine song 2001" and it turned out so cute. I've got the Comrade KK and the KK Waltz too and those are beautiful!!! My sis gifted me the KK love song (or something) musical box and the KK lullaby box. They're also very nice.

I think I will start hoarding musical boxes.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider Song to my Jukebox.
*Got a perfect fruit for Ankha.
*Bought a new piece of art for my museum.
*Big Top requested the Jungle Gym PWP.


----------



## Sinmenon

Mayor
- Met Gracie for the first time and passed her fashion test by dressing the geisha set as she asked for the ‘iconic’ style and got a perfect score
- Won another part of the Varia Suit from a fortune cookie, I’m missing only the pants and the helmet now
- Did a lot of redecorating thanks to the items I got from honeyaura

Hajime
- Took 3 golden ores to Cyrus and he made a Golden Clock
- Yet some more redecorating thanks to the items I got
- I did some time-traveling to take pictures for my new QR code so I could take Gracie's rating with him too. I did ok, but not perfect

Chiaki:
- More redecorating
- Unlocked Cyrus with her
- Got 8 horned elephants and 1 horned hercules beetles at the island! 
- Paid the loan


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played on my mayor today because I had a lot of storage clean-up to do and it took forever.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests, except I forgot to visit Mint at the time we scheduled. 
- Sent half of my villagers letters and gifts, including an apology letter to Mint with a customized item.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my bamboo shoots because they were on premium today.
- While I was there I chatted with his villagers and found a fossil he missed earlier.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy fortune cookies.
- Did a tiny bit of landscaping.
- Updated my dream address.
- Completed a massive storage clean-up. Sold items I know I won't ever use and reorganized the rest so everything is easy to find.


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I used lots of Qr codes on all of my alts~ and my town is looking really good.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I decorated the main room of my second player's house and bought the cabin exterior for my third player's house. I discovered that Redd was in town so I decided to take a look at what he had and found the moving painting to be genuine so I bought it for the museum. Erik wanted a peach so I went and got him one and gave to him and he gave me a pastel-dot rug. Stitches wanted any kind of river fish so I caught him a black bass and gave to him and he gave me a melon tee. Ruby wanted me to deliver a package to Ketchup so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a lychee.

In Tiramisu, I found Redd in town so I decided to take a look a what he had and found the quaint painting to be genuine so I bought it for museum.


----------



## dizzy bone

- made good progress on my haunted forest
- upgraded my secondary character's house into a zen mansion
- slowly trying to grow black hybrids but they are being stubborn


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for villagers and picked up artwork from another town.
PurlLand- Mayor and Player 2 completed tasks for villagers.   Player 2 caught a mosquito and flea.  
Opened Town Lolly to fix some flowers.  It's been 2 years since I've been in the town and decided to try for the rare summer bugs for Player 2,3 and 4.  The town is full developed and hope it doesn't take forever. 
Mayor completed tasks.  Player 2, 3 and 4 caught some May/late night island bugs.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Alice requested the Fairytale Bench PWP.
*Completed Ankha's petition "Ban Scary Clowns" (I'd have signed it too).
*Gave Ankha a perfect peach.
*Sold some beetles and sharks from the island.
*Did a few favors for villagers (Big Top asked the most).
*Did a few camper mini-games with Merry
*Filbert random visited my house (close to that picture!)


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and pick up an orange.
- Rearranged some flowers.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Completed a fruit request for Kiki and received her picture
- Completed a furniture request for Octavian; gave him a customized blue and black astro table
- Brought Marty over to my house for his first tour of it c: yay
- Hit money rock

*Second character*
- Received two badges from Phineas: seafood maniac (diving) and balloon hunter bronze
- Caught a stringfish
- Dug up gyroids to sell at Re-Tail
- Completed a furniture request for Marty; gave him a customized yellow stripe clock
- Hit money rock


----------



## titanium sparrow

It was Carmen's birthday today so I gave her a gift (modern wood bed) and put up the lloid for a campsite. Will go to the island after 8pm and hoard bugs to sell so I can pay it off perhaps.


----------



## lowaltitude

I finally got a useful public works project today!! I ran a couple of errands for my villagers, worked on my hybrid breeding a bit, redecorated my house, and swapped some orange trees for perfect orange trees (and by doing so, discovered two hidden gyroids buried behind the trees, as well as a stray weed :0   ).


----------



## Sinmenon

Paid the loans of two characters (and expanded their homes), redecorated and landscaped a little bit, caught four golden stags and completed the fossil collection at the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Bought turnips for a very good price.
- Created a perfect Snowboy!
- Did a little bit of landscaping.
- Had Cyrus create a Marine Song 2001 music box.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## Cou

placed inkwell's house in a nice plot, paid for my campsite today!  and got my campsite area fixed with paths and clovers


----------



## PugLovex

My 4 year town anniversary! 

It's also my birthday


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Mayor got an early ping and stopped the mover.
PurlLand-Coco request the outdoor chair.  It's one of my favorite PWP.   Completed tasks for the villagers and bought one turnip for Town Lolly.
Town Lolly-Player 4 had catch a tarantula coupon.  Completed that task.  Player 2/3 caught their tarantulas.
Mayor stopped a mover and deleted the Zen clock by the train station.  Garbage can PWP is going by the train station.
All extra players started working on their joke books and played with the villagers while bug hunting.  They all got invites to sit on a bench.


----------



## Lizardguy

Bought a timer item, and sold some bugs.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Reminded Gulliver of his destination (Germany)
*Beat Whitney and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Caught Filbert a bagworm.
*Visited Big Top and Filbert's houses as a favor.

Fairly quiet day, honestly.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played on my mayor today.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Rearranged some flowers around Paula and Sterling's houses.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and sell his perfect cherries since they were on premium at my Retail today.
- My husband gave me a gold nugget.
- Went to the island, ran a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task and both weekly Meow tasks.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I made a perfectly built snowmam and she said she needed 3 snowflakes so I went around town to collect 3 snowflakes and I gave them to her and she gave me a ice wall. Shep wanted an oarfish so I went to the beach to attempt to catch him one and after several attempts, I finally caught one. I then went and found Shep, and gave it to him and he gave me a papa panda. While fishing, I managed to catch 3 more snowflakes and a tuna for the museum. I gave the snowflakes to the snowmam and she gave me a ice floor. I paid my current loan on my second player's house and upgraded the house. 

In Tiramisu, Benjamin wanted any kind of furniture for his house so I gave him a range and he gave me a bread box. I traded the bread box to Bangle for her pink tartan tee. Ellie wanted me to deliver a package to Bangle so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a jagged tank. I got the Insect Maniac badge


----------



## DoctorPaine

Kind of a summary of the last few days in Callisto xD

-Most important, I’ve confirmed i can have at least *eight* villagers down in the residential area! Meaning landscaping can begin in earnest now, I just have to be vigilant about plot resetting xD
-Set up the new picnic blanket
-With the help of several forum members, I’ve started the Great Callisto Cedar Forest, as well as laying out bamboo fence posts.
-Started setting up a fun surprise spot, and got a fitting stump pattern after only two tries!
-Fixed my construction pattern so it looks less ridiculous & blends in slightly more with the grass
-Planted long holly hedges around my mayor’s house! It turned out nicer than expected. 
-Finally getting back on to breeding flower hybrids!


----------



## dizzy bone

- Worked more on my dirt paths by running around and time travelling back and forth. 
- Gave my mayor a bathroom. Bathrooms are my favourite rooms to decorate :3 (even though they usually turn out quite similar to my other ones haha) 
- Maxed out my PWPs, meaning town landscaping in Borei is basically done - I just need to work on dirt paths. 
- Participated in April Fools Day. Usually I skip events because I have other things I want to work on (plus I'm ahead in the year so I like to go back to major events and play them in real time) but I needed their photos for a room I'm working on.


----------



## Bluebellie

I finally got all the items that accumulated around my town floor removed. It was starting to look like a garbage dump and atttracting the rafflesia.
Though I really like the look of rafflesias. I wish those weren?t associated with ugly messy towns.
Slow improvements but it?s something


----------



## LadyDestani

Once again, I only played on my mayor tonight.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Updated my dream address.
- Had Gala camping in my town today so I played some games with her and won the campfire and the smoker, both items I needed for my catalog.


----------



## Jakerz

-Added a new painting to my museum
-unlocked paths on a side character so I can finally get to work on building a pretty walkway
-bred some more blue rose hybrids which I need for my design idea for my town
- got a villager to move out that isn’t a dreamie so will be getting a dreamie in the near future
- finally unlocked Shampoodle on my new town
- expanded my basement


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Completed a fruit request for Kiki and received a broken post lol
- Bought blue zap pants from Able Sisters since it's not in my catalog yet
- Completed a delivery request for Chrissy to Hopkins; it was a shirt
- Shook a tree and got a dice stereo
- Hit money rock

*Second character*
- Completed a daily MEOW coupon task by hanging clothing on the wall
- Completed a furniture request for Hopkins; gave him a balloon lamp


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bug section has completed~! ( in Town オアシス )


----------



## Lemonsky

Tangy asked for an orange, so I brought her a perfect orange. She gave me her picture in return.  I was thinking that it'd be cool if she ended up giving her picture just now and then she indeed did, haha.


----------



## dizzy bone

Lemonsky said:


> Tangy asked for an orange, so I brought her a perfect orange. She gave me her picture in return.  I was thinking that it'd be cool if she ended up giving her picture just now and then she indeed did, haha.



I did this with my Tangy until she gave me her picture!! 

Today I added a final 4th resident to my town. I may delete him later on but for now I wanted to know what a house would look like in a specific location. Also rearranged some trees near that area. Ended up cutting down all my wilted perfect peach trees so I can incorporate some other greenery into the area...because it looked too barren and weird. Didn't do much other than that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Bug section has completed~! ( in Town オアシス )



Congrats!! I've never completed mine because I have never been able to catch a scorpion :<


----------



## Bluebellie

I got Hamphrey to move out, of coarse he is one of my favorites so now I have to get him all over again and place him on a better spot 
I did buy his card though so getting him back is no problem . I would say the hardest part was moving him out.


----------



## lowaltitude

I did some major landscaping today! I cleared my storage (and am hosting a giveaway of all those items   )
I stopped a villager from moving (because please... he's only been here for a few weeks... why), and passed my first ever Gracie fashion check as well!!


----------



## Sinmenon

I did lots of landscaping, created a new character, got Jitters to move out and tomorrow the shop is going to be closed so in the day after I'll be getting the department store


----------



## DoctorPaine

Got a little more work done!

-Set up the Statue Fountain in the residential district- may move it later? We'll see how any future housing shuffles do, but I kind of like it in the center point of all the houses, it's got a nice little mini-town square vibe xD Hopefully I can get some good flowers set up around it to fancy things up, since I'm not really a paths/patterns person.
-Got a lighthouse built! Sorry Lobo but hey you still have a good treeline to block it It's at the farthest northeast portion of town, just on the edge of the waterfall & cliff that overlooks the sea ^^ I'll have to give it a bit to see how much I really like it there, but I think it'll stick around?
-Progress on flower hybrids! The black tulips are flourishing... getting to the purple pansies is proving tricky though <<;


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Grizzly gave me his picture again!
- Created a perfect Snowboy!
- Updated my dream address.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Visited my husband's town to drop off Katie.
- Planted a few bushes.
- Took down the few Christmas decorations I had in my mayor's main room.

Alt:
- Ordered the zen mailbox from Nook.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dizzy bone said:


> Congrats!! I've never completed mine because I have never been able to catch a scorpion :<


Thaaaaks! (?ε｀) ♪ What's silly about this is that it's the town soon to get reset. lol
The point to get the scorpion is having your heart blank. Seriously.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lowaltitude said:


> passed my first ever Gracie fashion check as well!!


I remember when I saw her at plaza for the first time. I was like omgomg. Congraz for passing her fashion check!


----------



## peringale

I'm finally deciding to give my town a makeover, so today I got rid of the path, flowers and all the trees. I'm planning on moving out my second acc on the town so I can put their house in a better spot when I redesign things. It might take a while since I don't have much motivation to go on Animal Crossing all the time, but i'll manage lol ^^;


----------



## Stella-Io

Roscoe was in my campsite in Treehut, and like the stubborn person I am, I go him to move in. The first 2 times he was like 'you know what, nah', then I lost a game of rock Paper scissors, 2 more times of him changing his mind, then a game of charades. Now I have one more dreamie for my Rune Factory town.


----------



## HistoryH22

Stella-Io said:


> Roscoe was in my campsite in Treehut, and like the stubborn person I am, I go him to move in. The first 2 times he was like 'you know what, nah', then I lost a game of rock Paper scissors, 2 more times of him changing his mind, then a game of charades. Now I have one more dreamie for my Rune Factory town.



Congrats on Roscoe! He was a starter in my town and I absolutely love him. Such a cool villager.

My town today:
*Beat Whitney and co. at Hide-and-Seek.
*Caught Filbert a sea butterfly.
*Got Filbert a perfect fruit.
*Got signatures for Big Top's Campaign for Seedless Fruit.
*Completed Gracie's third fashion check.
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my jukebox.
*Did a bunch of favors for the rest of my villagers.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Mayor completed tasks and stopped a mover.
Player 2 went to open the gates and got a nice surprise.  Phineas was in the event plaza and she received the Gold Streetpass Badge.
Player 3 went to the showcase and added her house to start her streetpass badge.

PurlLand-Mayor complete tasks for the villagers.  Added more items for future villager gifts.

Started a Spare Town three days ago.  Beautiful town was added for now and the mayor caught her tarantula for 2 whole coupons.
Last night while added tiles and planting flowers she found/caught 3 more tarantulas.
Plan on using the town for petitions, hybrids and fishing/bug hunting.  Once I'm done with bug hunting I plan on removing beautiful so the town can grow weeds for my other towns.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowboy!
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Worked at the cafe to complete a daily Meow task and got the superb coffee beans.
- Promptly sold the superb coffee beans in retail to one of my villagers for $7,999.
- Went diving and caught a bunch of sea creatures to sell.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Updated my dream address.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a small profit.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## Jakerz

- gained a new dreamie villager in my town
- layer down a few more paths to try and get my town get together a little more
- grew some more blue hybrid roses to add to my current collection for decorating once I finish my paths
- caught a pill bug for my main man beau
- opened a nice letter from my mom
- dug a couple new fossils to add to my exhibit


----------



## AccfSally

I just pretty much been fixing up rooms in my main town, Vista.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed all villagers tasks and opened the gates for my spare town.
Tagged my other 3DS for some streetpasses.  One 3DS keeps giving me an ACNL game that hasn't been in that 3DS for a long time.

Spare Town-Picked up some flowers from the main town and built another bridge to make it easier for visitors.
Caught a few daytime bugs and unlocked Leif shop.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Been busy, so I haven’t been able to play a bunch but!

-slowly fitting in a fountain installation to Callisto
-made a hard call to remove one of the bridges, I think I like it better this way. 

But most excitingly... *I got a second copy of ACNL!!* So I’m currently checking out the old file and will soon be resetting to have a secondary town! (Once I figure out exactly how I want to work it xD)


----------



## HistoryH22

*Beat Big Top and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Got a perfect fruit for Whitney.
*Added a K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Amateur Turnip Trader badge from Phineas.
*Got Big Top's picture (AYY)


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Started as Deborah:
 went to the island for tanning, went on a few tours to buy an orange suit, remembered that I missed going over to Diana's  at 12:30 (oops), got new contacts, wondered there actually is any difference between the choices, spoke to (bothered) Sable to use her machine, no dice today.  

Switched to Dinah: withdrew 6 million bells to divide between Bram and Deborah,  bought a shirt for Bram, opened for honeyaura and gained some finish touches for Deborah's house, got a peach for Timbra, buried Lolly's time capsule and started redoing the landscaping around paths, (boo), donated a fish and sold 12,000 bells worth of oranges since they are premium.

Switched back to Deborah:
Paid off the topfloor,  sold oranges to try to unlock cyrus, changed shirts, displayed the new items in home and signed off.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Let my husband visit to drop off Katie and buy fortune cookies.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold ores and got a Golden Bed.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers.  It had been a week so some of them weren't too happy.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Got the Mortar Wall and Basement Floor from Sahara.  I've been wanting those for a while now.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I got the fish maniac badge. Erik wanted me to go get Stitches and bring him to his house so I went and found Stitches and took him to Erik's house and he gave me a super toilet. Ruby wanted me to deliver a package to Bianca so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a banana. Marshal wanted any kind of river fish so I caught a dace and gave it to him and he gave me a blue tartan shirt. 

In Tiramisu, Poppy suggested the lighthouse pwp. Bangle wanted a wharf roach so I caught one and gave to her and she gave me an apple. Kiki gave me a ranch chair. Etoile wanted me to deliver a package to Kiki so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a team NTDO tee.


----------



## honeyaura

Just trading for today, can't wait for new 3DS to come in so I can play fully again!


----------



## Sinmenon

My second character caught a whale shark!
And my mayor got the silver gardening badge --- and then proceeded to chomp down the nearby tree because that what I was going to do.


----------



## stitchmaker

Yesterday I was able to get the NEW 711 items and the Japan set.
Main town got an early ping.  Catalog the items and than delivered them to my Guest Town.

Open Guest Town and picked up the items.  It's been awhile since I played there and it was fun to be back.
Completed tasks for the villagers and cleared the closets, secret storage and the museum for all players.
Player 4 added the new 711 items with her old 711 items.  It looks better.   Completed tasks and caught up with the villagers.
Found a fossil and a statue in a locker for one of my towns.

Opened spare town and scorpions were running around.  Lost 2 to the river cliff and caught the 3 one.  It just sat by her feet.  Got the golden slingshot after popping about 10 balloons.
Added a bench.  A villager asked to leave and found a new house plot.  Piece is moving in.  I'm letting them come and go.


----------



## spottedpony

I've been pretty busy irl so not much has been going on. I started my first public works project (a second bridge) and expanded my house. Other than that, I've mainly been digging up fossils, fishing, collecting fruit, and completing some requests here and there.
Oh! I do have my first villager moving out in a few days--Nan. I'm curious who will move in next!


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Completed a request for Lily to bury her time capsule
- Completed a request for Marty to bring Kiki over to his house; relay tank for her (and a laptop for me)
- Completed a delivery request from Tutu to Octavian; it was a gift meant for me from Octavian (dark polka tee)


*Second character*
- Completed a delivery request from Fang to Francine (a yellow-bar tee) and received a grass standee
- Visited Chrissy's house per her request; bought her pink-bud tank


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 3000 turnips for a good price.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a kotatsu for Annalisa.
- Planted a few bushes.
- Updated my dream address.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Did some diving and got the keg from Pascal.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## Sophie23

My mayor planted some coconuts that my friend gave me~ And then I placed some leftover coconuts on the beach.


----------



## BappieNL

Yesterday I thought to buy island brief paper... But that was not what I thought it was. It was a membership for the island and those games, so you can play with people from all over the world or just from your own country. Well it seems no one from the Netherlands makes any use of it, but worldwide I did meet people. 

I have tried it many times but did not have any good experience with it. It seems to be fun to stay afk on the island, so we couldn't play games. Another time, someone cut all the trees while we where bug catching.  But I don't give up. Next time I go on another time, what means for me not in the evening (GTM+1). Ore maybe it was just bad luck. 

But I did have a good laugh, I really thought to buy brief paper!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Yesterday I finally finished paying off all of my house loans!
But all good things come at a price; Gaston is planning on moving, and I decided to let him go, to make room for any more dreamies. Shame, I wanted Miranda to leave first since she moved rIGHT IN FRONT OF MY DAMN CAFE


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Completed the fish section!! in town オアシス~!


----------



## Sinmenon

Went to the island at night to make some money.
I know that this game is supposed to be slow paced and calming, but oftentimes these insects makes me swear like a drunken sailor. Some start flying away when I'm 9 spaces away and after I caught my first shark I concluded that they are just dumber fish.

Other than that, I can't wait until Prince or Limberg decide to move away. The former overstayed his welcome a while ago.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for the villagers and picked up fossil/artwork from other towns.

Lazytown- Added the yellow waiting sofa in the Campus College House.  All players ordered office items for the front room.
Mayor completed tasks while enjoying the August sun.

Three extra players in Town Lolly caught some bugs.  Spare Town caught some bugs/fish.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Updated my dream address.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers, but only completed one request.
- Updated my dream address.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.


----------



## toadsworthy

man I haven't played ACNL in quite some time, but I really should get back into it before the new one comes out and I have no more interest in.... hahahahahahhahahaha amirite


----------



## carackobama

- bought a few items in T&T Mart to help complete my catalog
- planted a few trees and bushes 
- paid off my new streetlight PWP
- dropped off a present for Kidd from Beau
- visited Tangy’s house
- started work on the observatory room in my museum

it was a successful day in Moon Bay c:


----------



## dizzy bone

- was finally able to breed two orange cosmos to make black cosmos. took foreverrrr to get black cosmos from two oranges though. 
- over the course of 2 weeks of time travelling, Butch almost gifted me the _entire_ space station set??? through letters, random visits, and just trying to sell me space related equipment. I'm confused and intrigued. Now I have a space station set up in my basement for fun. 
- finally finished decorating my mayor's bedroom. has a regal zen feel to it and i really like it!


----------



## Nougat

I finished my fossil collection at the museum! Finally


----------



## rianne

*Mayor/main character*
- Received Rudy's pic in the mail; he dropped by my house unexpectedly the other day and wanted to send a gift lol
- Completed a request for Lily to bring Tutu over to her house; she borrowed Tutu's clothing (I received a tabletop game after)
- Completed a delivery request from Rudy to Fang; he gave Fang an "A shirt" which he put on ASAP (I received a candy after)
- Completed a furniture request for Hopkins; gave him a laptop (I received a tennis table as a reward)

*Second character*
- Hit money rock


----------



## Sinmenon

Did some random landscaping and played carrier for most of my villagers with the mayor.
Got a lil bro shirt from Wendy for delivering something as Hajime, sold it to Daisy in the very same screen. That was fast.
Remember how I said yesterday I wanted Limberg to go away? Today he told me he is leaving.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for villagers.  Ordered more basic trash cans from Digby RV.

Lazytown- Completed tasks for the villagers.  RV items arrived in the mail.  Player 4 added the office items in her main room.  Moved a few items around in the library.

PurlLand- Unlocked the metal bench and removed a yellow bench.  Plan on adding the metal bench today.
Mayor and 2nd player caught some summer bugs and donated them to the museum.  Completed tasks for villagers.

Spare Town-Caught a few bugs/fish for the museum.  Dropped by PurlLand and caught the firefly.
2nd store is now opened.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and get a petition signed and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Wrote letters to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Went diving to complete a weekly Meow task.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## carackobama

- paid off my latest loan from Nook
- started construction on and paid off a new fairytale streetlight PWP
- went to the island and caught a few bugs to sell at Retail
- bought a few things from Leif’s store
- stopped Tangy from moving out (aka my worst nightmare, I love her too much <3)
- got Mitzi a cherry when she asked for it


----------



## Lemonsky

I completed my bug encyclopedia today by catching both an ant and a fly. I decided to do it since one of my perfect orange trees died yesterday so getting the rotten orange meant that I could go for an ant (after I cancelled the beautiful town ordinance of course). And since I had turned the ordinance off, I just fished a piece of trash and used that to attract a fly too.


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

Finally got my Approval Rating to 100 on my 2day old town ^^ Time to start building tons of PWPs


----------



## Sophie23

I worked on my alts house


----------



## stiney

Haven't played yet today, but yesterday I got a lot done on my main town (which is in early November, because the fall semester got too busy for me to keep playing. I've slowly been playing catch up.) Caught the bagworm, tuna, spiny lobster, horsehair crab, bitterling, football fish, and sea cucumber (the snow crab and red king crab still elude me, but they'll be more common next month so I'm not too worried but man I HATE diving), and collected most of the needed resources for the Harvest Festival for my mayor. 

I only need the dung beetle and 7 or 8 more fish/deep sea creatures for the museum.


----------



## Colette

Changed from my retro polka dot outfit to a leather jacket & hairbow
Delivered Julian a Vegetarian Shirt from Tammy ? he hated it
Made a few online island trips hunting for the Silver Axe
Ordered some furniture from Nook's catalogue
Planted a tree
Fertilized & watered hybrid red roses, fingers crossed for blue
Mailed Wolfgang a letter with a joke and a Modern Sofa
Made a bank deposit


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for the villagers.  It was very quiet.  Moved some clothing from the museum and placed some in the mayor basement.  Nice to have the Sanrio clothing in one spot.

PurlLand- Completed tasks and added the metal bench.  Wished the colour could be changed.

Spare Town- Mayor caught some bugs and the missing 3 sharks.   Donated those to the museum and unlocked the 2nd floor museum.  Paid for it.
Added a 2nd player at the bottom of the map.  Went bug hunting and caught 2 tarantulas, other bugs and fish.  Picked up items from my main town and decorated her house.
The town may change to a casual town.   I like to grow some weeds for a few players that are close to completing their badges.


----------



## Stella-Io

I moved Felyne in Secret, and his house is woodsy enough to not be like 'horrible, move out'. Also I'm not sure if I told her to, but Marcie moved out. Now I can maybe build a bridge there and have all 3 bridges.


----------



## Jakerz

I got a NFC reader and a card for Etoile so I can finally have her in my town. I’m so excited I talked to her today so she should be moving in tomorrow, she has been one of my top dream villagers ever since I found out about her so I’m really happy about that.

Also chadder is moving out because of that and even though I feel bad saying it he is one of my least favorite villagers in the entire game and I have been trying to get rid of him since the start so I’m very happy about that.

Also I unlocked a new public work project today so yay!!!

I caught my very first ever Coelacanth!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Made a wish on a shooting star.
- Updated my dream address during the meteor shower.
- Planted a few bushes.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Got the Gold Catalog Maniac Badge! FINALLY! 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to a few villagers.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.


----------



## Sophie23

Working on my cafe room and working on Minnie’s House now~


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Found a missing statue for Town PurlLand.  Completed tasks and found Katie in my town.  She's been there for 4 days and I tried to drop her in another town.  She dropped her ticket.

Town PurlLand- Mayor received Coco picture, stopped a mover and donated the statue.
Donated bugs and waiting for July for the last 2 bugs.  The museum will be complete.

Spare Town- Mayor caught some bugs/fish.   2nd Player caught her scorpion and some bugs/fish.  Caught a flea from Monty.
Store closed for another update and August fireworks start tonight.


----------



## spottedpony

The second bridge was completed today--so handy! Nookling Junction will be closing tomorrow for remodeling and the garden shop opened yesterday. Completed several requests and had Portia and Hamphrey over. I'm also starting to work on my house. I finally have a nice little collection of furniture and general "stuff" that I can start decorating a bit.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Sold my turnips for a small profit.
- Let my husband visit to sell turnips and buy fortune cookies.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Chatted with a few villagers.


----------



## Sophie23

I finished my hotel cafe on my mayor and now I’m working on Snow White’s the seven dwarfs bedroom and I’m also expanding Minnie’s house so I can make it a castle.


----------



## Lemonsky

The two wilted black roses I watered yesterday had turned into golden roses today. They're my very first too! Since I still have the beautiful town ordinance turned off, I could try and make more.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a very busy day today in the game. I started by creating a new town on a 2nd cartridge. It will be a very casual town for now with the main goal of helping my main town's mayor complete her weeding, streetpass, and host/visitor badges.

*New town (Jiyuu):*
The new mayor, Hanako, arrived and greeted all the villagers. I actually started with a nice set...Flurry, Jay, Blaire, Punchy, and Tabby.
- Placed my house in a nice corner of the river.
- Completed all the tutorial stuff with Isabelle.
- Bought a shovel and fishing rod.
- Completed several Meow tasks.
- Sold enough seashells and fruit to pay off my down payment so I'll have a proper house tomorrow.
- Found a gold ore and the money rock.
- Found my perfect apple and planted it near the train station where it will be protected from new villagers plotting.
- Located all 4 fossils, had them assessed and sold them.
- Opened my gates to let Destani visit and pick up the gold ore. Then, realized I should have gone to Sakura to increase my visits, so I did that too.

*Sakura:*
Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Visited my 2nd town to pick up a gold ore.
- Opened my gates and let Hanako and my husband visit.
- Bought a brown pot and had Cyrus refurbish it to look cracked for my underwater room.
- Tweaked the landscaping around my log bench to make it look more like a secluded nook.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Went to the island, did a few tours, and caught fish/bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider Song to my Jukebox.
*Sold my 4k turnips at a semi-nice profit.
*Completed Grace's fashion check (4/4 whoop)
*Bought the Perfect Painting from Redd.


----------



## honeyaura

Just some trading. It's gonna be a while til I can genuinely play again as my 3DS is living on a prayer lol


----------



## Sinmenon

It is fishing tourney today in my town, so I got tons of pound smelts.
I also funded Katrina's shop but I can't have the ceremony today because of the tourney.


----------



## HappyTails

Not restarting. Naw Im only kidding, although not restarting really is accomplishment for me. 

I completed my blue bench project today.


----------



## dizzy bone

- While time travelling I realised my town, which is covered in hydrangeas, looks really nice during the time period when they are in bloom! Because I want to upload my dream town during this time, I added some blue and pink flowers to my town's colour scheme. Breeding all these flowers on my own made me go a little crazy. Pink roses were almost guaranteed to breed but it was a pain to try and get pink tulips to breed :'(
- Moved my PWPs around once again and was able to fit in a police station, which I was debating whether or not I should include in this town. I'm glad I did because I like how it looks in that spot. I had to demolish the lighthouse for it, but it's okay because it didn't match my town's colours anyways. Tomorrow I'll build the reset centre. 
- Successfully got 2 of my villagers to wear my pro designs!! While the rest are still inflicted by the curse of the rally t-shirt...


----------



## Lemonsky

• Found a tricky pitfall seed in the police station today. More like a mischief seed, I'm wondering what to do with it.
• Got a new piece of music from K.K. Slider for my main room, and changed the song I had previously been using to my bedroom instead.
• All the winners in the fishing tourney were cats. Not an accomplishment exactly, but it was cool!


----------



## BeardosFangirl

Today, I started the town of Biblios. Its inspired by the word bibliophile, which means book lover.


----------



## Mayor Kera

BeardosFangirl said:


> Today, I started the town of Biblios. Its inspired by the word bibliophile, which means book lover.



I love it!


----------



## BeardosFangirl

Mayor Kera said:


> I love it!



Thank you


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Mayor got 1st place in the fishing tournament and won 2 fishing items.

PurlLand- Gave Genji a perfect apple and got his picture.  3 more to go.   Mira pinged for a wooden bench.  It's my favorite PWP.
Completed tasks for villagers and stopped Carmen from moving. 

Spare/Casual Town- 2nd player dropped by PurlLand while it was raining.  Caught the snail and bonus Giant Snakehead fish.
Dropped by the island for the first time and caught all the island fish and some bugs.
Paid 2nd floor loan using bells from her island catches and ordered the secret storeroom. 
Opened gates for main town extra player so she could visit and drop off clothing/basic trash cans.


----------



## LadyDestani

*Sakura:*
Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Got 1st place in the Fishing Tourney and a Puffer Fish TV.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Visited Jiyuu and pulled a few weeds.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Got K.K.'s picture in the mail!

*Jiyuu:*
Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Found a new plot for Curlos.
- Found all four fossils, had them assessed and sold them.
- Let Destani visit to pull weeds.


----------



## Sophie23

I did an lot yesterday~ 

I got new rooms for my alt Minnie and I’ve expanded some of them 
I’ve filled some of the rooms with furniture too.


----------



## stiney

I got Wart, Jr's picture! He's one of my favorites and he's been withholding it forever. I also placed tiles all over, as Cheri just pinged to move out Beantown. I don't have a Peppy in Whittown, and Cheri is adorable. I also don't want to pick up a rando move in for Whittown, which only has 9 villagers, so this will get me to 10. I'm pretty happy with my villagers (except I sorta hate Poncho, but I still need the solar panels) so this should be my last move in for a while, if not forever. Now to go learn about plot resetting, just in cases...

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> While the rest are still inflicted by the curse of the rally t-shirt...



Sympathies. Mine are almost all wearing the noble shirt. I haven't tried to get them to change yet, but they all look so silly. Especially Filbert. I love the squirrel, but he is not noble in any sense of the word.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

I feel like my town is slowly coming together and my house is almost at the max. Now I need to work on donating to the museum more. ; ;


----------



## Sinmenon

Yesterday was the fishing tourney as I mentioned before, and 3 of my alts got trophies and I got the anemone bed, the dab table, and another jellyfish chair. Not half-bad.
Today I finally celebrated the inauguration of Katrina's place and funded a street lamp. Lobo asked my samurai shirt and now he looks pretty cool. 

I'm also a bit annoying that some of the starters I planted won't just grow! It is very annoying when they decide to wither and you need to wait until tomorrow and hope there will be the starter you want. I had to replant a blue hydrangea 3 times until it stuck. That one right next to Lobo? I think this one is the 5th attempt. But the cafe area is going to be so pretty in Spring, it is going to be worth it.


----------



## BeardosFangirl

Paid off the down payment on my house and selected a green rooftop. Got oranges from Isabelle, which I planted along with my perfect fruit. Gwen is moving in.


----------



## LadyDestani

*Sakura:*
Mayor:
- Bought turnips.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Rearranged a few flowers around my log bench.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Visited Jiyuu twice to pull weeds and also took the fossils to assess and sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got Paula's picture!

*Jiyuu:*
- Opened up the HHA and the ability to streetpass my main town.
- Greeted Curlos and talked to all my villagers.
- Found a plot for Frank.
- Time traveled one month ahead to let Destani pull weeds.
- Greeted Frank and talked to the rest of my villagers.
- Time traveled one month ahead to let Destani pull more weeds.
- Found a plot for Shari.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did my dailies
- Helped a villager find something they lost
- Updated my Dream Address because of this very gorgeous night sky I saw when I got on this evening:


----------



## dizzy bone

Sinmenon said:


> Yesterday was the fishing tourney as I mentioned before, and 3 of my alts got trophies and I got the anemone bed, the dab table, and another jellyfish chair. Not half-bad.
> Today I finally celebrated the inauguration of Katrina's place and funded a street lamp. Lobo asked my samurai shirt and now he looks pretty cool.
> 
> I'm also a bit annoying that some of the starters I planted won't just grow! It is very annoying when they decide to wither and you need to wait until tomorrow and hope there will be the starter you want. I had to replant a blue hydrangea 3 times until it stuck. That one right next to Lobo? I think this one is the 5th attempt. But the cafe area is going to be so pretty in Spring, it is going to be worth it.



I think bush starts will not grow if there are 1(12?) or more trees/bushes connecting. I can't tell by your picture if that's the case. However, there are also such things as "dead spots" where bushes/trees whatever do not grow! I don't really understand the mechanics behind this, since like you said, I've also had instances where my dead spots worked like a whole season later when nothing else changed. The area in front of your cafe is looking great so far though!

--

Today I pretty much finished landscaping my 2nd town until I realised I wanted to change around some of my villagers. So after spending days arranging my hybrids in my foresty area of town, I have to now remove them and place QR paths everywhere to get ready for plot resetting. Until I get my amiibo cards, I am working on my residents homes. I upgraded both of my alt characters to give them secret storage, as well as expanded their bedrooms.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for villagers and opened the gates for a clothing pick up.

PurlLand- Completed tasks for the villagers.  Built and paid for the wooden bench. 

Town Lolly-Sarah dropped by the spare town and found a large fish in the Lake.  Spare town extra player caught it.  It was the missing Gar that she needed.
Monkey went flea hunting with no luck but increased her friendship levels. 

Save/quit and the mayor jumped to a new day.   Got an early ping and decided to jump to Dec 11 to fix the grass/catch 2 bugs for the extra players.  Stopped the mover and all players got their 2 bugs.  Jumped back to the right time and was disappointed with the grass.  It looked the same as before. 
Mayor played for an hour and Monkey took over.  The villager said she was gone for a month.  Miranda had a flea and Monkey caught it.


----------



## carackobama

- paid off the new fairytale bench PWP
- got some of my Lovely series furniture customised by Cyrus to pink and white 
- finally got Gracie in my Plaza and passed my first ever Fashion Check - I got gifted the Gorgeous Bed
- talked to most of my villagers 
- did a bit of landscaping 
- picked up a shift at The Roost
- visited the Island to catch a few rare bugs


----------



## Millefeui

I built a snowman.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm going to go back to just giving updates about my main town, Sakura, since my spare town, Jiyuu, is now where I need it to be for streetpassing and I'm just time-traveling to create a bunch of weeds.

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Visited my spare town 3 times to pull weeds.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Let my spare town's mayor visit several times to work on the badge and train station upgrade.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## dizzy bone

I finally moved in all my bird villagers in, plus another dog, completing my dream villagers for Borei! Borei's official villagers are: Avery, Mallary, Phoebe, Piper, Sparro, Wade, Ken, Blanche, Bea, and Butch! I struggled a lot trying to come up with villagers that: 1. were birds that looked nice in town/that I've never had before, and 2. that I had all of the personality types. Then I cleaned up my town of patterns that were used for plot resetting and rearranged some flowers while I was at it. I also upgraded my alt's room sizes while time travelling to plot in my villagers.

I also changed my town tune to the first few notes of rito village's theme song in botw :'D


----------



## Stella-Io

Muffy is finally leaving! Her house is the only house that doesn't line up with all the other animals, but she was too stubborn to move out. She's been there since day 2 of my town. Now I can work on pathwork to the train station from Retail, thou that will be hard; it has to be a slanted path, not my fav.


----------



## lowaltitude

Today I paid off another loan and started working on my caf?'s kitchen area! I had too many items in my room so I had to resort to expanding, hah. I also did some minor landscaping & passed my (hopefully last) Gracie fashion check!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Stopped a mover and completed tasks for the villagers.

Town Lolly-The missing artwork finally arrived in the mail.  Mayor hopped on the train to delivery the artwork.  Completed all tasks for the villagers.
Player 4- Caught a scorpion for 2 coupons.  Added the scorpion, 2 tarantulas and a frog in the basement creepy Halloween room.
All extra players caught their house centipedes. 

Spare Town- Unlocked the Cafe.  Built and paid for it.  Planted more trees and placed Gracie fashion check clothing in the museum rooms for quick clothing changes. Stopped a mover.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Opened T&T Emporium.
*Added a new K.K. Slider Song to my Jukebox.
*Beat Big Top and co. at Hide-in-Seek.
*Stopped Alice from moving.
*Got Keaton a perfect fruit.
*Did a few favors here and there.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished my dailies and strolled around my town (my favorite activity these days)!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Sold my turnips for a reasonable profit.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and sell turnips.
- Visited my spare town to pull weeds and also picked up a red carnation and wide-screen TV.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ketchup pinged me saying she was thinking about moving so I asked her to stay. Erik wanted a wharf roach so I went to the island and caught one and gave to him and he gave me a paw tee. Ruby wanted me to deliver a package to Fang so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a reglan shirt. Bianca wanted something to replace her CD shelf so I gave her a blue wardrobe and she gave me an antique clock. 

In Tiramisu, I got the good hostess badge. Benjamin wanted a cherry so I got him one and gave it to him and he gave me a wall fan. Kiki invited me over to her house. Bangle wanted new furniture for her house so I gave her a tea set and she gave me a cassette player. I built a snowman. I went to the island as my second character to make money to pay off the current house loan.


----------



## LadyDestani

My major accomplishment yesterday was getting the bronze Weeding badge for my mayor! 

Today:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed some of their requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Visited my husband's town and located the last fossil that he couldn't find.
- Visited a DA for a member here to see why they aren't getting Perfect Town status.
- Worked at the cafe and got Superb Coffee Beans from Brewster.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Deligrace

Today i got my town in perfect status!!


----------



## Stella-Io

Since Muffy finally moved out, I can complete that one area of landscaping by ReTail and hopefully finish the pathwork system around Treehut.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I worked on my fourth character's house. It's a plant shop WIP. I also worked on landscaping.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed tasks for the villagers.  Ordered PJ and wall/floor for Town Lolly. 

Town Lolly-The last 2 players caught their scorpions while the board was down.  Mayor stopped Vic from moving.
Last night 3 extra players caught their last bugs and got their golden nets.  Ordered some furniture for Sarah house and extra players scanned the pathway. 

Spare Town-Mayor and extra player caught their Pike,Salmon, crickets and red dragonfly.  Extra player caught the missing island bugs.  Next store and hairdresser opened.   
Ordered some items for Town Lolly.  Picked up the extra artwork from main town to store in the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Visited my spare town twice to pull weeds.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added two K.K. Slider songs to my jukebox.
*Bought the Moving Painting from Redd.
*Did a few favors, mostly for Filbert.
*Played with Boomer at the campsite.


----------



## dizzy bone

- Mayor worked at Cafe Roost. Almost completed the cafe set, just need to get the uniform. Also it was the first time I saw Isabelle chill out and get coffee which I thought was funny because I thought she never stops working. 
- Played some Desert Island Escape on my side character. Can't get past Level 6 Beginner... it's so hard :/ I can never manage to find the sail in time. 
- Trying to raise my friendship status with the newer villagers that moved in: Bea, Wade, Piper, and Phoebe (who I kicked out and moved back in with an amiibo card). 
- Decided to slowly redecorate my villagers houses by sending them nicer items rather than random things, starting with buying their old original furniture when they put it out on retail and gifting it back to them 
- Made miniature models of dinosaurs and gifted them to villagers who kept wanting to buy my fossils lol
- Finished my alt's book cafe/cafe room but I'm not sold on it yet.


----------



## Sophie23

Today i got my town in perfect status! And I got my dream address~ Town Name Disney ☾ Dream Address 6E00-012B-08A2 ☾ Mayor Name Mickey Type of Town ☾ Disney is a Disney themed town and it’s not hacked. https://disneycrossingadventures.tumblr.com/


----------



## HappyTails

I passed the last Gracie fashion check


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for villagers, stopped a mover and opened the gates for a pickup/delivery.

Town Lolly-Mayor fixed pathways, stopped a mover and got a free Proper Painting from a villager.  Sarah and Monkey added items to their houses.  Dropped off the painting and update the dream.  Closed the town for awhile.  Plan to go back and play slowly to the towns anniversary.

Spare Town-Passed Gracie checks.  Mayor and 2nd player completed their fishing/bug collections.  Bought a new painting from Redd. Picked up most of the flowers and removed beautiful town for wealthy town.   Plan on growing weeds for my other towns to pick.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Built a perfect Snowman.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and he gave me a Poltergoid.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Visited a dream address.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## carackobama

Yesterday:
- unveiled the drinking fountain PWP
- planted a few new saplings and azalea starts
- spoke to Katrina and she finally suggest setting up her shop
- started collecting donations for Katrina’s shop
- rearranged my gaming room a bit
- watered all my flowers


----------



## dizzy bone

Made my fourth alt character. Got his house upgraded to a second floor plus the secret storage room. 
Bought some furniture to redecorate villager houses with... These villagers are testing my patience. 
Made some new miniature dinosaur fossil models. My goal is to have the complete collection and display them in one of my rooms which will be a miniature museum haha (with furniture items such as the doll house, miniature car, sail boat etc.). 
Began breeding pink and blue hybrids to fill my beach with. The pink ones are breeding a lot slower than my black hybrid beach.


----------



## Mayor Kera

This is late, but yesterday, I completed the inside of my fourth character's house and also worked on some landscaping. I bought the garden lantern item from Harvey and put it in my basement.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought turnips.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowman.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and work on his Bingo card.
- Got a couple of new gyroids.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.


----------



## Snowesque

I actually made some changes to my mayors house for the first time in a long while; they definitely suit it more. Now all I need to do is wait for a good date to upload the dream.


----------



## dizzy bone

- Started working on one of my alt's bedrooms. Customised a couple pieces of rococo to gothic yellow. 
- Did some errands around town. Gave my villagers refurbished furniture. 
- Got Piper and Bea's photo after I gave them both perfect peaches.
- Made a little part of town that's filled with dandelions. I'm waiting for them to turn into puffs so I can save them and plant them in my forest right before a dream update (since they disappear after a while, I have to save them again lol).


----------



## Sophie23

I updated my dream address~


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Mayor completed villagers tasks and played with the villagers.  Mayor wrote letters to all 10 villagers last night.  The box was full and the letters were sweet.

PurlLand- Bunnie asked to move again.  3 days ago she asked to move and last night she asked again.  Stopped her.
Completed all the tasks for the villagers and spent time with them.   Dropped by Spare Town twice to pull weeds.  Pulled close to 400 weeds.

Spare Town time travel to grow weeds.  Landed in June and got their golden nets.  Added 6 amiibo villagers so only 4 villagers move now.  Just need one more villager to move from the top of the map.


----------



## Elisa

I did build a snowman
Completed three MEOW goals
Visited the HH showcase and searched for items i didn't had yet, ordered the max of 5
Found a lost item and gave it back to Julian
Checked all the fossils I saved up to sell them


----------



## Stella-Io

I got Punchy from my sisters town to move in Treehut for now. He's gonna go in Luminosa eventually. My dreamie of YEARS.

I made a new town, called Luminosa. I really like the map, lots of areas for potential theming.

Im also getting quite a bit of landscaping done in Treehut. Now that Muffy has moved out, I can finally make a path from ReTail to the path that connects to the train station. I also paid off my instrument shelter for my camping/orchard area.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Completed the fossil portion of the museum (WHOO).
*Completed a delivery for Whitney.
*Added one new K.K. Slider song to Jukebox.
*Stopped Samson from moving.
*Completed Filbert's petition "Need More Food Testers"


----------



## DoctorPaine

Callisto: Got more clovers, completed a PWP!
Stardust: Cycled out Pinky, asked Whitney to move in. Got ahold of needed decorating items, got secret storeroom built, and T&T supermarket unlocked!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowman.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies, get a petition signed, and work on his Bingo card.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Visited my spare town to pull weeds, dug up fossils, got some mushrooms, a Zodiac Rat, and the book lost item.


----------



## HappyTails

Got the T&T Emporium.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed villagers tasks, got an invite to sit on the bench and played with the emotes. 

PurlLand-Completed tasks for the villagers.  Visited Coco house.   Redd had a real statue. Bought it for one of my towns. 
Pulled some weeds in my spare town.  Total is close to 1K.

Town Apple-Added the last art to complete the museum.
Town Nutty-Added the last fossils.  Just need some artwork.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Created a perfect Snowman and completed my Bingo card.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and work on his Bingo card.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a decent profit.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Got the bronze K.K. Slider Fan badge from Phineas!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Did a few deliveries, one for Filbert to Ankha and vice versa (I smell a budding friendship!)
*Went beetle hunting on the island.
*Sent Big Top a gift in the mail.


----------



## duckyducky

Got Chief moved in :>

And bus stop PWP completed!


----------



## Nougat

The T&T Emporium opened in my town today! Yay!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Stopped a mover and delivered all the artwork to different towns.  Happy to have more space in my locker.

PurlLand- Mayor got first place in the bug off and celebrated summer solstice.  Picked weeds twice and received the bronze/silver weeding badge.  

Town Crazy-Donated the last artwork and completed the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and work on his Bingo card.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Paula.
- Went diving to complete a weekly Meow task and got a helm from Pascal.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed villagers tasks and stopped another mover.  Ordered some Jingle items for Town Lolly.

PurlLand- Completed villager tasks and pick up/dropped items for other towns.  

Pokemon-Completed villagers tasks.  Hosted one of my towns.  Added another fairytale bench and unlocked the fairytale streetlight. 

Lazytown- Stopped a mover.  Sent Player 4 to remove weeds from Spare town.  Pulled 717 weeds and couldn't find the last one.  Leif gave Player 4 a purple hybrid bag.  Went home and found Phineas at the train station.  Got the gold weeding badge to complete all players.  Took the fossils to the museum from spare town and found the last fossil for spare town.  

Spare Town-Donated the last fossil.  Made a new player called Apollo.  Plan on making this a casual town. 
Apollo bought a Beauty statue for Town West.  Town West museum will be completed tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and work on his Bingo card.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some gold nuggets and got a Golden Bench.
- Said good-bye to Frita.
- Removed the flowers from around Frita's house and laid down patterns so the next villager can move into the same spot.
- Began the tedious process of laying down patterns around the rest of my town for plot resetting.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Said good-bye to Frita.


----------



## dizzy bone

- Started organising certain item and furniture types by Alt characters. Transferred all cafe and food type villagers to one alt for now (because he owns a cafe). He also holds all the unorderable fortune cookie items. My mayor holds all WA items because she has the most coupons to buy stuff. Put all clothing items I want to save on another alt. My characters have custom clothes so I never make them change out of them anyways. My main goal is to have my mayor's storage relatively empty except for landscaping items and personal belongings. 
- My last alt can now refurbish items
- Finally made a diplo miniature model... that dinosaur has so many parts.


----------



## stiney

Last night was 11/17 in Whittown, a fish tourney day. But it was the carp one which is annoying so I skipped it. 

The mayor had an unsuccessful shopping trip (not a single new item in the Emporium, Gracie's sale, or the Able Sisters), but summoned Chelsea to the campground and got the bronze StreetPass badge.
Rumi paid off her loan for a MEOW coupon and put in an order for a basement, and ordered from Chelsea.
Circe gave Rumi some money to Rumi so that she could pay off that loan, and ordered from Chelsea.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got Frita's picture in the mail and added it to my museum room.
- Finished laying down all the patterns for plot resetting. Keeping my fingers crossed that I didn't miss a spot.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a kotatsu.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold some items as Retail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Decided to try some new landscaping with an area that's been bugging me, so I cut down a few trees and replanted them in different spots.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mink777

-Created the path pattern for the mining colony part of my cloud town.
-Got the torch suggested by Rowan in his last days as a resident.
-Dexter and the rest of my alts obtained K.K. House, Neapolitan, K.K. Mambo, and Forest Life from K.K. Slider.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Bought turnips.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## stiney

I have been trying to get over a sinus infection so I spent the weekend shut up in my room with the humidifier running, so I had a busy weekend in terms of Whittown!

Mayor: Confirmed I had everything for Harvest Festival (still playing catch up from when I had to stop playing in the fall--I'm not actually sure I'm making progress!), requested and funded a flower clock (where my fountain was before plot resetting destroyed it), requested and funded a fountain (near where the flower clock was before I decided to move a path), got the cloud floor (the penultimate floor I need from Timmy & Tommy--all I need for floors and carpets now are RV, Saharah, a couple of holidays/snow and ice, and the Jingle series), got the large alpine table (the last Alpine series item I needed), got the dogtooth dress and the Card Chair and Card Carpet (just need the Card table and I'll have all the sale items!), got the Mush Stool (just need the chair!), got all of Chelsea's items, got all of Vich?'s items, got all of Rilla's items, played the Harvest Festival successfully (the Thonky guide needs work IMO), and got some random shirts I still needed.

Rumi actually spoke to villagers for the first time in weeks, did all her diving and fishing to prep for the Harvest Festival, rearranged her closet two or three times, got two snow crabs to taunt the mayor who still needs it, and completed the Harvest Festival.

Circe did all her diving and fishing prep for the Harvest Festival, paid off her loan and requested the next expansion, got a snow crab to taunt the mayor who still needs it, and completed the Harvest Festival. I got through six days over the weekend.

Beantown I only played two or three days on Mayor Alex. She started ordering from Toby but only got about halfway through. She also did some Harvest Festival prep but it's a few days away for her still so she has time to finish her diving. She started laying paths down finally (I want dirth paths eventually, but I'm using Beantown to farm weeds for the weeding items, so I don't want to line the paths with flowers yet). She weeded for Leif and got the violet screen.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Luminosa-
Unlocked T&T Mart
Unlocked the QR machine
Made the hotel villa area for the residents
Paid off the mortgage so now I have the largest one story house
Lucha gave my his dragon jacket so now Marisol has a jacket to wear in the winter
Gave Shrunk the petition for Club LOL
Won that towns first Fishing Tourney with fish I caught that day
After 4 other failed attempts, an animal finally used a plot

In Secret-
Getting closer to selling the town
Ordered a bunch of stuff for Marisol's house
Emptied Rosaelia's storage
Getting close to emptying Ingrid's storage

In Moriyo-
Updated Dulce's outfit with a new QR
Fixed the pathwork a little
Did a little bit of landscaping
Whitney is moving out so she will live in Luminosa now

In Treehut-
Got 2 pieces of artwork for Luminosa or Secret
Cobb asked to move out


----------



## carackobama

- paid off new bench PWP
- talked to all villagers and did a few tasks for them
- picked up a shift at The Roost
- did a bit of landscaping in the forest area of my town as some of my trees were uneven and it’d been bugging me for a while
- found out Chester is moving out next week 
- picked and sold some fruit
- got my second to last emotion from Shrunk
- sent a few villagers some new shirts in the mail


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Checked with Isabelle to see how close she would let me build the Reset Center to the Town Hall.

Spare town:
- Time traveled a bunch of times to build up weeds, but didn't have time to visit tonight to pull them.


----------



## stiney

Mayor Stiney, Whittown:
- Stopped Pecan from moving
- Got a Four Lamp from Wishy
- Saw KK Slider
- Got a Mush Chair, completing the Mushroom set
- Hit the money rock and Dream Suite for the bells
- Ordered some items for Rumi and Circe's houses

Rumi
- Got a Rococo Chair from Wishy and left it for the Mayor to catalog/decorate with (only need the sofa for this set!)
- Hit the money rock and Dream Suite for the bells

Circe
- Got a Rococo Dresser from Wishy and left it for the Mayor's house
- Hit the money rock and Dream Suite for the bells
- Rearranged and added furniture to the just-embiggened first floor back room (which is underwater themed)


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday I restarted my Town~


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed Tasks, stop a mover and visit/host villagers.

PurlLand- Unlocked the sandbox.  Completed tasks for the villagers and found a missing statue for a town.

Casual Town- New player had a tarantula, nibble fish and Giant Snakehead coupon challenge.  Completed all 3 for 8 coupons.  Got a flea and most of the late night fish/bugs.  Need to get the saddled bichir and violin beetle.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Worked at the cafe to complete a daily Meow task.
- Got the superb coffee beans and sold them to a villager in Retail the same day.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Visited my spare town, pulled a ton of weeds, dug up fossils and gyroids.
- Ordered a present for Annalisa's birthday tomorrow.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Ordered a present for Annalisa's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## carackobama

- got my final emotion from Shrunk
- did some more landscaping
- finally moved some hybrids I’d had delivered from my station area onto the beach and organised them
- talked to most of my villagers 
- added a few things to my “History of Moon Bay” exhibit in the museum
- finally found the chocolate fountain in T&T Mart and got Cyrus to customise it to white chocolate
- bought a fortune cookie


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Got Whitney a perfect fruit.
*Played with Rooney at the camp.
*Got the Great Leader badge.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Layed down paths. Contemplated starting a new town. This would be my third


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated Annalisa's birthday and gave her a present.
- Paula pinged me to move and I agreed to let her go.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Went diving to complete a weekly Meow task.
- Went to the island, did a tour and caught fish/bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Celebrated Annalisa's birthday and gave her a present.


----------



## dizzy bone

Got more emotes from Shrunk
Unlocked Time Attack for all my alts (my favourite way of getting Meow coupons lol) 
Donated some deep sea creatures to the museum


----------



## stiney

Last night my mayor picked up the rococo sofa (and did a little bit of rearranging of her main room) and the card table and a paper tiger last night! I feel like I've been really lucky with items lately and getting a bunch that I still need. Except for clothes--especially hats--and artwork. Oh no I probably just jinxed it.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Played with Bruce at my camp (and invited him into my town too!)
*Got a Nice Painting from Redd.
*Did a few favors for my villagers.

Nothing special today outside of Bruce. Finally a camper I love!


----------



## CozyKitsune

Just logged back in after almost forever xD Feels nice to be back !


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sold my turnips for a small profit.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed.
- Went to the island and caught fish/bugs to sell.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Finally harvested all my fruit trees for the first time in ages, and sold it all at Re-Tail. That's about it!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Had Cyrus refurnish some furniture.
- Cleaned out my museum room that I was using to store gyroids.
- Moved all of my villager pictures to that room.
- Started working on my underwater museum room.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up all the gyroids and stored them.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Got signatures for Whitney's "Bring Back Square Dancing" proposal.
*Did a few favors for other villagers.


----------



## Mr_Persona

l been breeding hybrids in altea


----------



## Lucas4080

- Change HHA theme to Rustic from Harmonious.
- Cleared out house and refurbished to fit theme.
- Attended Flora's party.
- Won Fishing Tourney.
- Got Sable and Mabel's 3DS' using amiibo.
- Added Two Days Ago to jukebox.

Overall pretty productive day in Leston.


----------



## Sophie23

- Got qr code machine 
- got a town flag by qr code and got it done town hall
- got an dress by qr code
- got paths by qr codes then placed them down
- planted flowers + trees and watered some flowers 
- buy and sold everything in the shops
- donates fossils to museum


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Buried a time capsule, planted some trees, bought bushes, and built a water well!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Got 1st place in the fishing tournament.  Stopped a mover.

Town Bananas-Found the last statue to complete the museum.

Town PurlLand- Stopped a mover and happy it's July 1st today.  It's been raining a lot.

Town Spare-Apollo caught a scorpion, walking leaf, rice grasshopper and King Salmon/Salmon
Mayor built and paid for the flower clock.  Stopped a mover.


----------



## Buttonsy

I accidentally left my town alone for a whole week, so I spent a bit of time weed-picking.


----------



## auroral

In my second town, Dreamy, I:
- rescued my friend's Muffy who decided to pack her bags without warning ;v;
- paid off my loan, am now upgrading my house to get my attic finally
- made a sign to eventually put in front of my cafe
- started working on a sign to eventually put in front of my 'inn' house
- accidentally fell in a pitfall immediately after burying it
- finally unlocked the sewing machine
- finally remembered to talk to kappn for the first time
- finally woke up cyrus
- finally unlocked kick's
- threw down a bunch of items in my main room to make more closet space

In my first town, Auroral, I:
- got the last secret song I needed
- planted a whole 1 bush 
- stopped Diana from trying to move out :' )
- picked up all the items that i'd thrown around my second house
- emptied my closets of all the shrubs / saplings on my second file and dumped them in front of my first house (since that's where I want to store them all)
- dropped off a blue dresser + sapphire to be customized 
- rolled one snowball before deciding I'm too lazy to hunt for the second
- watched the fishing tourney results. i forgot to enter. Diana won with a whopping six-incher. 
- dropped some items on my floor bc 'i need to rearrange this room eventually anyway' even tho i never do


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies and he gave me some gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish the gold nuggets and got a golden clock.
- Did some more work on my underwater room.  It's coming together.
- Had Isabelle place the Reset Center behind Town Hall.  Still not sure if that's where I want it, so I'm going to leave Lloid there for a little while to see if I like it before paying it off.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ruby wanted me to find Erik within 1 hr and bring him to her house so I went and found him. When I found him, he pinged me saying he was moving soon so I asked him not to go and then I took him to her house and she gave me a green table. Ketchup asked me if I wanted to play hide-n-seek and I said I would. Felyne wanted perfect fruit so I got her a perfect apple and gave to her and she gave me a radiator. Erik gave me a cabin chair.

In Tiramisu,Agnes wanted me to deliver a package to Ellie so I found Ellie and delivered it to her and she gave me Modern wood flooring. Benjamin wanted furniture for his house so I gave him a gyroid and he gave me a jackhammer. Bangle wanted me to deliver a package to Chelsea so I found Chelsea and gave it to her and she gave me an explorer tee. Lionel pinged me saying he was moving away soon but I asked him 
not to go.


----------



## Lucas4080

Nothing much has happened in Leston today, I began working on sorting out all my items, I stopped Flora from moving out. _(thank you flurry for telling me.)_. I began to work on trying to get a white carnation, built a Snowtyke and received an item from Snowmam and got 700k+ for HHA rating! Changing the theme was real worth it.


----------



## Sophie23

Visited my friends towns and bought stuff at their shops 
Planted more trees and bushes
Chopped down some trees
Donated some fossils 
Watered some flowers 
Sold some stuff at retail


----------



## lowaltitude

I caught up the 2 days I forgot to play in my town, oof. I finally built the 3rd bridge in town, and made some major progress in the hybrid breeding department! My town's really coming together now


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Omg after 5 centuries of waiting I finally got the Iguanadon torso fossil. That was such a happy moment because literally waited months for it!The fossil part of the museum is finally complete at least which is awesome!Then got the department store finally and Gracie Grace recently!Got some nice purple and pink flowers from breeding!Donated some new bugs to the museum. Won the fishing tourney.Just finished paying off a home loan so just need the right and back rooms now. I've also been working on the catalogue so getting closer to getting done on that. For the first time I've started going to other people's towns which is fun. And got some cool unorderables as well. Think that's about it for now!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for the villagers.   Gave Limberg a Shoji Bench and he replaced it where the Pike was.  Got the Pike as a thank you gift.  

PurlLand- Mayor caught a walking leaf and donated it to the museum.  One bug to go.  
Completed all the tasks for the villagers.  

Town Spare-3rd Player completed the bug, fish and diving collection.  Donated the last diving item to museum to complete the fishing collection.  Checked in with Isabelle and the town was perfect for 15 days.  Got the golden watering can.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Bought 4,000 turnips.
*Keaton requested the Cube Sculpture PWP.
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to jukebox.
*Won the fishing contest (I missed the award ceremony yesterday).
*Played with Freya at my campsite.
*Bruce officially moved in today!


----------



## Keystone

I just started my game back up after a long time. I had made a new town but after being busy for awhile I lost interest but now I?m back into it! Just started paths, getting bells, and of course preparing for bell tree forums  I have a bunch to do but my town layout is really nice so can?t wait to get into it! Just found wisp for the first time, I did not know he was in game actually.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Bought 4000 turnips for a really good price.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Ordered a few more pieces for my underwater room.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Let my husband visit to buy fortune cookies.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## KingToaker

I finally finished paying off my house loan, so I decided to spend the time decorating my house. The living room, kitchen, backyard, and bedroom are finished. Just have to complete my treasure room and hang-out space!
Also rekindled my friendship with Daisy since I haven't seen her in a few days!


----------



## dizzy bone

Ran around doing a bunch of chores for villagers. Out of my new villagers I just need to get Wade and Piper’s pictures. Slowly collecting fortune cookie items. Got my 5th Wii U in a week lol T_T


----------



## Sophie23

Chopped down some trees
Dug up the 4 fossils then donated~ had the ones they already sold for bells 
Watered some flowers 
Bought and sold everything in the shops 
Got a new public work project


----------



## stiney

Whittown:
Mayor found the missing fossil (I'd only found 3 last play session), did a petition for Filbert and got the blue corner (last Spotlight item what what), and did my dailies (hit the money rock; go shopping in T&T, Able Sister's, and RV; update the dream address; check for streetpass items; talk to every villager and fulfill all not-stupidly-annoying requests; check MEOW inititatives and consider doing them or not). Rumi and Circe had more lowkey days, mostly just hit the money rock and dream address updates and paid off their loans with the proceeds. Played 11/27-11/30 so next time I play it'll be December! Will probably create my 4th alt at that point to free up closet space on Rumi.

Beantown: Played a single day to trade items with Whittown and drop Katie off. Talked to the villagers and did the other dailies and paid off her loan and requested the basement be expanded next. Her house is scifi theme and the basement currently has the Robo-Series, planning to change it out for the various spaceship items (space console etc) to imply her house is actually a spaceship.


----------



## Chris

I loaded it up.
I saw I have a new villager coming. 
I ran away.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- My husband visited and gave me a gold nugget.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Spent some more time working on my underwater room.
- Sent letters/gifts to a few more villagers.
- Noticed Sterling changed his shirt and Grizzly gave me a scale-armor suit today, so I sent it to Sterling in the hopes that he changes back.
- Ordered a red vase for Annalisa and had Cyrus refurbish a white pot for Mint. I'll send those gifts out tomorrow.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Chatted with a few villagers.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara, which also completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Lucas4080

- Talked to Katrina, got good Friendship luck
- Bought a Phone box from Papi...
Lucas! Please, you're meant to be clearing your stuff not buying more! Get yourself together!
- Day three, still no White Carnation...
- The Cyrus, K.k. Slider and Reese amiibo I ordered arrived! So I shall use them tomorrow.
- (Accidentally) Made a Villager sad for the first time in Months... 
- Played Puzzle League on a Sable 3DS
- Sold first big wave of Furniture. (Yay, progress.)
- Celebrated the completion of a PWP

Productive day in Leston once again.


----------



## carackobama

Paid off my drinking fountain PWP
Planted a few new saplings around town
Got a coffee at The Roost
Sent Tangy a gift in the mail 
Bought Mitzi some furniture after she asked for something new 
Talked to most of my villagers 
Bought some items from the Able Sisters to prepare for my final Fashion Check


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Sterling was wearing the scale-armor shirt I sent him yesterday!
- Visited my husband town and sold my turnips for a huge profit!!!
- Got a petition signed for Hugh while I was at my husband's town.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden bench.
- Sent letters/gifts to my last two villagers for the week.
- I think I've finished decorating my underwater room, except for some extra Jellyfish Lamps I want to buy.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Talked to several villagers, which completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Chris

Made Tortimer some coffee, 'cos that's totally my job now. 







Bought a cactus. 






Bought a second cactus, cos you can never have too many cacti. 






Got a makeover to look smarter although I'm annoyed the pink isn't brighter cos I wanted her hair to look more like mine and did some important mayoroni business?. 











And then did some less important mayoroni business? like tracking down the owner of a lost pouch. Had I known there was carrot cake in it I would've just kept it for myself. The ungrateful dumbo didn't even share. 






/a day in hanamura


----------



## Stella-Io

Where did you get the second dress from, the one with short sleeves? I can't quite tell if it is one I already have, they are similar. I like it.

Also carrot cake?! I would have snatched that if it weren't for the fact that it was probably on the ground for a long time. Carrot cake is so good.


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> Where did you get the second dress from, the one with short sleeves? I can't quite tell if it is one I already have, they are similar. I like it.
> 
> Also carrot cake?! I would have snatched that if it weren't for the fact that it was probably on the ground for a long time. Carrot cake is so good.



It's this dress by stephainestarfire on DA. 

It was sat on the beach for some time right by the water, so it might have been a little soggy by the time it made it back to Dizzy.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Completed tasks for the villagers. 

PurlLand-Completed tasks for the villagers and unlocked the Windmill PWP.  Ordered birthday gifts for 2 villagers birthdays.
First night scorpion hunting with no luck.  Bought a Scary painting from a villager and it was real.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Found a lost item in my town, still trying to find who own that lost item
found the person who lost it
Sold some gyorids 
apriased some fossils
watered some plants


----------



## jiroutachi

Updated the look of my exterior house! I had it set to brown for the fall but just recently updated it for winter. I think it looks really nice. Also today I got rid of all the random items laid in my town. I really want to grow some Jacob's Ladders so I'm going for perfect town status from now on.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got visits from my husband and my spare town to get closer to the train station upgrade.
- Got the silver Pro Turnip Trader badge from Phineas!
- Finally decided I'm happy with the placement and paid off the Reset Center.
- Planted a few bushes and removed the extra random flowers around the Reset Center.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Stored my spare Jacob's Ladders in hopes of getting some new ones to grow.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## stiney

Mayor
- Bought out GracieGrace, except the Gorgeous carpet and wall
- Watered hybrids
- Dug up fossils and smashed the ore rock and got the money rock and updated the dream address
- Bought a pumpkin pie from Jack's RV
- Picked up Santa's Beard from LaBelle
- Ran villager errands
- Caught a snow crab and a red king crab and donated them to the museum and completed a diving MEOW coupon in the process

Rumi
- Cleaned up some stray furniture from the ground and reorganized her closets a bit, left some new furniture out for a new character
- Money rock/dream address
- Bought flower seeds in hopes of a silver watering can
- Ran a couple of errands
- Summoned CeCe and ordered Callie's clothes

Circe
- Picked up stray items for her storage
- Hit the money rock, assessed and sold fossils, updated dream address
- Ran some errands and got a dapper shirt
- Got the golden shovel!

Chris
- Started a new character! 
- Did all starter errands up through the watering can
- Paid off down payment
- Started decorating tent
- Ordered the rest of Callie's clothes
- Started working on getting mannequins


----------



## Stella-Io

In Luminosa-
•Donated 2 more paintings
•Transferred Whitney from Moriyo. Now Whitney will be a permanent resident.
•Expanded the upstairs to level 2. Marisol's bedroom is coming along, but needs to be expanded again to have everything I want in it.
•Club LOL is now open
•Kicks shoe shop is now open
•Drift moved out
•Also did so landscaping for my future campsite area

In Moriyo-
•Now that Whitney moved out, I have 9 spots, so I can move Tia from Treehut and have half of my dreamies for Moriyo.

In Treehut-
•Cobb moved out
•Got more landscaping done
•Started redoing Ginseng's living room to more so look like Raguna's house from RFF
•Donated the robust statue


----------



## Valzed

I finally got the Dive Master Gold Badge in Cutetown! I've been diving for an hour or so everyday for a bit now & I finally got it. Now onto the Gold Bug Badge. Off to the Island!


----------



## Mayor Kera

Well, I caved. Knowing that I likely won't play much (or any) New Leaf once the Switch game comes out because I'll be so invested in it, I remade Clover. I'm now Mayor Kera of Cozy Oak (which is a name I will be hoping for when the Switch game comes out, because I love it and it seems to be fine with my fiance, who will be sharing the town with me)! I got the daydreamy face (with the half-closed eyes) because it has really grown on me. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not in the small thumbnail I saw in a face guide, but fwn on the screenshot thread has posted pictures of that face so much that I really love it now! 

I have the silver badge for saving bells and my catalog already, which is a nice start. Lolly is a starting villager, as is Mint, and I will likely keep both. The others will be phased out.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle and gave it to Shrunk.
- Got a chocolate heart from my favorite villager, Grizzly! 
- Resetti popped up outside my house to thank me for building the Reset Center. It was a pleasant surprise.
- My husband visited to get me closer to my train station upgrade.
- Removed a few more extra flowers that I don't think I'll need.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Got my hot chocolate at the cafe.

Alt:
- Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle.
- Got a chocolate heart from Annalisa.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed a request for Annalisa.
- Played hide and seek with Hans, Chow, and Grizzly.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## dizzy bone

LadyDestani said:


> Mayor:
> - Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
> *- Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle and gave it to Shrunk.*
> - Got a chocolate heart from my favorite villager, Grizzly!
> - Resetti popped up outside my house to thank me for building the Reset Center. It was a pleasant surprise.
> - My husband visited to get me closer to my train station upgrade.
> - Removed a few more extra flowers that I don't think I'll need.
> - Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
> - Got my hot chocolate at the cafe.
> 
> Alt:
> - Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle.
> - Got a chocolate heart from Annalisa.
> - Talked to all my villagers and completed a request for Annalisa.
> - Played hide and seek with Hans, Chow, and Grizzly.
> - Completed a daily Meow task.



Haha! I started giving Shrunk more luxury foods on my alt lately, instead of plain ol fruit. 

I participated in the bug off! I don't think 81 points will win me 1st place by the end of the day but I'm too lazy to hunt for better ones lol. Got a couple cute bug off items. My favourite being the honey comb dresser!


----------



## VioletUV

Finished paying off the Water Pump that I got made beside the river because I previously had it next to ReTail but didn't like it there anymore so I got it demolished lol. Then I finished paying off the loan for one of my room expansions, so I just got another room expanded


----------



## Sophie23

I planted lots of bushes and lucky clovers~ and my town got the perfect town rating!


----------



## HavocSource

I created Source Town, Myaor Havoc is in the House!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Lolly came out from hiding in her house and museum.   Completed villagers tasks and had fun playing with them.

PurlLand -
Mayor caught an extra tarantula and got her scorpion to complete her bug collection.   Donated the scorpion and the museum is now complete.  Completed all the villagers tasks.
2nd Player caught a cicada shell and a scorpion.  One more bug to go.
Both players celebrated Mira birthday.  Built the picnic blanket that she requested.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider Song to my Jukebox.
*Got Filbert's pic (YASSS)
*Sold 4k turnips for an okay profit.
*Stopped Ankha from moving (Absolutely not, Ankha.)
*Did a few requests, mostly for Whitney.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did all of my daily tasks
- Working on the 2nd stage of my newest project: making the northern cluster of my villager houses into a Zelda village (by having all 4 Zelda villagers up there) and improving the overall placement of all the houses! 
- Placed a ton of patterns throughout town to get ready for plot resetting tomorrow when Ganon moves in (Epona will be next)! 
- Did some landscaping tweaks


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Ordered two presents for Anabelle's birthday tomorrow, one for my mayor to give her and one for my alt.
- Went to the island and caught fish/bugs to sell.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## keybird

I've been landscaping my trees today! I will be working on organizing flowers later. I have been collecting saplings for days to do this!


----------



## Chris

Spoiler: another day in hanamura...



feb 14

On Valentine's Day I received chocolate from my favourite villager: Lobo!


Spoiler











But I then learned that Lobo has an admirer. 






Make that two admirers. 











Later that evening, I put on my best dress and went to his house and gave him a blowfish. 











feb 15

Lobo friend-zoned me. 






feb 16 (today)

My failure is now the talk of the town. Feeling lonely, I bought a cactus for companionship. 











_/just another day in hanamura_


----------



## Stella-Io

Lol ANOTHER cactus, how many do you have in your house?


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> Lol ANOTHER cactus, how many do you have in your house?



I've honestly lost count. A girl can never have too many cacti.


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Paid off home loan.
- Got 100% for my town development permit.
- Unlocked the island.
- Talked to Sable and bought out the Able Sisters' shirts/pants/dresses/etc.
- Bought furniture from Nookling Junction.
- Scanned Reese's amiibo and got the antique shelf and hearty breakfast from her RV.
- Talked to Kyle, who moved in today.
- Paid Saharah for her services. Got a pretty carpet from her.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Stopped a mover after getting lots of rumor talk.   Completed tasks for the villagers and bought shrubs/flowers.

PurlLand-2nd player caught the walking leaf and completed the bug collection.  All 16 towns players have their golden net/fishing rods.
Mayor/2nd player scanned new Qr code pathways and completed all tasks for the villagers.  Mayor stopped Gaston from moving.
Mayor added/paid for the Windmill PWP and did some landscaping.  Added more pink/white flowers, trees and some shrubs.

Town Weeds-Went thru the list and picked the villagers that need to be scanned in.  Plan is to start perfect town status while I wait for a mover.   Need to fill in the spot before scanning the card. 

Town Spare- Got the petition for Club LOL done.   Completed tasks for the villagers.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished:

- Did my usual daily tasks (dig up stuff, talk to villagers, etc.)

- Plot Resetted Ganon in my town! Tomorrow, I'll be asking Epona to move in so I have all 4 Zelda characters in my town in a small village of their own! 

- Tweaked landscaping and path system to incorporate Ganon's house properly and it improved the town's layout overall!


----------



## koopasta

This isn't necessarily a town accomplishment, but I finally got enough money to buy the Zelda and Ganon amiibos! W. Link and Ganon are my favorite Zelda villagers, so I'm getting so excited to finally have them! I just need to decide what my new town's name will be as Poshley is too full to add them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Said good-bye to Paula. Caught her sleeping actually. She must have been up all night packing, poor thing.
- Celebrated Anabelle's birthday and gave her a gift from her recommended list. She loved it!
- Removed the flowers around Paula's house and laid down patterns for plot resetting.
- Cut down a few trees and moved around some more flowers because I've been feeling like my residential area is too enclosed lately and I wanted to open it up a bit.
- My husband visited twice to get me to 100 visits! Finally!
- Talked to Porter and he suggested the train station upgrade.
- Talked to Isabelle and selected the Zen train station and fully paid for it.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Said good-bye to Paula.
- Celebrated Anabelle's birthday and gave her a shirt from her recommended list. She changed into it immediately.
- Sold some extra furniture he had been hoarding since furniture was on premium at Retail today.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got a new villager, Patty, to plot in Paula's old space.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Annalisa.
- Let my husband visit my town to keep working on my host badge.
- Kicked up the patterns around Patty's plot and planted some flowers.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Bought 2500 turnips.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Sold some items at Retail.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-
Mayor completed tasks for the villagers and stopped a mover.

PurlLand-
Mayor built and paid for the Illuminated Tree and Heart.  Toby requested PWP 2 days in a row.  Asked for the Pyramid and said Coco loved his idea.  The next day he requested the Chair Sculpture.  Carmen requested the Garbage Can last night.
Completed tasks for the villagers and received Francine picture. 

Pokemon-Mayor played a few nights ago.  Stopped a mover, completed tasks and got a new PWP. 

Town Reality-Played last night and found out the last day played was when I added the amiibo update for the town.  Completed all tasks and petition.  Cleaned the closets for all players and paid for the secret storage.  Mayor found the lamp.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Greeted Patty and sent her a welcome letter and gift.
- Sent letters/gifts to half of my villagers.
- Visited my husband's town and let him visit mine to work on badges.
- Visited a dream address.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Talked to a few of my villagers.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## Nougat

Finally went through all of my items in storage to list them in my shop/giveaway thread here.. What a task!


----------



## Nerd House

I emptied out my storage, House, and Wardrobe outside onto the ground for a pre-reset giveaway.
I still need to unload 956 million bells from my ABD though...


----------



## Mayor Kera

- Did some landscaping.
- Got my fortune read by Katrina.
- Worked on sewing machine/Shampoodle/other shop upgrade progress.
- Built a fountain in front of town hall.
- Mailed some letters.


----------



## cornimer

In my brand new town:
-Made the down payment to move out of my tent!
-Met all my starter villagers 
-Did a bit of fishing
-Visited another kind user's town to use their Shampoodle and get rid of my hideous pink starter hair!


----------



## stiney

I played through like 8 days in Whittown (and one in Beantown) over the holiday weekend, lol.

Caught a stringfish so all I have left for the museum is the dung beetle, spider crab, and blowfish (and a bunch of art that Redd won't sell me).
Got all the Gorgeous furniture and everything from GracieGrace's winter collection except the pulse shirt.
Got some of the Jingle series and festive furniture, and the whole Santa outfit, and know at least one piece of info for each villager for Toy Day.
Celebrated Kyle's and Tom's birthdays.
Finished collecting the Sanrio furniture.
Made my fourth character and built her house up through the second floor expansion.
Got all the Fishing Tourney funiture except the marine pop wall and 1st, 2nd, 3rd place (and probably 4th). (Grr, I thought I was done with the tourney.)
Hung out in the first big snowstorm.

Um probably other stuff.

Beantown celebrated the Harvest Festival.


----------



## 90s_tripverse

-made my beach look like, well, a beach; added loitering exotic fruits, finished planting bananas and coconuts, placed down sand and towel patterns, and randomly placed flowers throughout
-earned the villager of honor badge
-bought furniture for the house
-talked with new neighbor

nothing big like a few days ago, but i'm cleaning up and planning my perfect town!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Visited my husband's town and let him visit mine to work on the badges.
- Sent letters/gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Cut down some cherry trees and replaced them with regular saplings after deciding that I was happy with their placement.

Alt:
- Checked his mail and got the Merlion from Gulliver.
- Talked to a few villagers and completed a request for Chow.
- Sold some items at Retail.
- Worked on a QR code that I started the other day for his house, but it's not really turning out the way I had hoped.


----------



## cornimer

-Created a town tune and (pitiful) town flag
-Unlocked Wisp's lamp and asked Tad to move into my town
-Dug up some fossils and donated them to the museum


----------



## Stella-Io

In Treehut Tia asked to move out, so now as long as I dont streetpass myself, Tia will be moving in Moriyo, which will give me a grand total of 5 dreamies living in Moriyo. That would make me half way there, or technically over half, since Flurry and Benjamin will never move out unless I get my dreamies cards. Which will probably never happen.

Man I love having multiple towns. In 5 yrs real time I never got this close to getting all my dreamies for New Town.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town- Completed villagers tasks.  Watered hybrids.

Town Reality-All players moved locker items to the secret storage.  Paid for the secret storage.
Player 2 found the lamp and got a new joke.
Player 3 got a new joke, bought fertilizer and got a bronze streetpass badge.  The badge was a nice surprise. 
Mayor stopped a mover and update the dream suite.  Update took forever and got a new dream address.

Town Spare-The sky was purple this morning while the mayor watered the flowers and picked up hybrids.
Plan on going back to that date as soon as the Club is opened for a dream suite address.


----------



## koopasta

In Sherwood, I got 100 percent villager approval, signed the Night Owl Ordinance into law, placed the water well PWP, unlocked the island and bought a Club Tortimer membership, and was able to aquire lemons, and coconuts from islands... and Nibbles gave me a persimmon, which I quickly planted. All I have to do is get Becky a horse mackerel.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town and let him visit mine to work on badges.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.

Alt:
- Worked on a QR code for a little while.
- Hans visited while I was in my house and gave me a gift.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did my daily activities
- Helped villagers
- Finished landscape tweaks after having the last plot resetting yesterday
- Customized a couple pieces of furniture (working on a complete Silver Modern Set)!


----------



## cornimer

-Helped villagers
-Ordered a new mailbox from Nook's Homes
-Found my town's perfect cherry and planted it


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Kid cat moved out. I built my apple tree forest and a metal bench, made some special stumps. Planning a place now to get friga!


----------



## Colette

Today I finally, _finally_ managed to breed a blue rose!  ;w;

Other than that, in Arcana:
? Spoke to all villagers, said goodbye to Cousteau
? Bought a cedar sapling to continue surrounding my stone tablet
? Ordered a house expansion
? Went to the island for beetle hunting​


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got the bronze Streetpass badge from Phineas! Woohoo! 
- Visited my husband's town and sold my turnips for a small profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the badge.
- Dug up two new gyroids.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Bruce was in my campsite and I want him for my second town eventually so I invited him to move in.
- Realized I never celebrated the Train Station remodel so I visited Town Hall and celebrated my final PWP in Sakura! 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to Grizzly and he gave me his hospital bed, which means I finally succeeded in getting it out of his house.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## cornimer

Finally caught a dang mole cricket!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Worked on some landscaping.

Alt:
- Talked to a few villagers and completed a request for Chow.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Wasted more time working on a QR code that I'm pretty sure I'll never use.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Treehut, Tia asked to move out. Now I'm one step closer to transferring her to Moriyo where she will live out her days happily as a magical tea pot.

In Luminosa, Muffy, who has frequently stalked me on different towns, is moving out. She placed her house not in a plot, so I'm glad she will be leaving. This makes me one step closer to transferring Punchy and/or Tutu to Luminosa, whoever asks first.


----------



## auroral

In Auroral:
- Went to friend's town to dump off items to pick up later on my second game
- Played a couple of mini games on the island with friend before switching to my second game
- Came back around 3 am to do some gardening
- Redid the mushrooms in my fairy ring and scattered various other mushrooms around the path leaning up to it
- Started placing my tulips in the pattern i wanted in my tulip garden
- Extended the flower patch around Stitches' house further back
- Started lining one of my ponds with roses
- Continued the purple flower field around town hall
- Dug up all the bamboo
- Lined my zen garden in stone qrs
- Began swapping out the white and pink roses around my illuminated heart with white and pink carnations
- Moved some of the flowers I know I'm not using to the beach / moved white roses up off the beach and dumped them in the area i'll plant them once my trees are finished being planted
- Watered carnations
- Gave my boy Octavian a chair bc I didn't have the heart to say no... after i just got his house finally starting to look decent again, too......
- Updated my dream address (even tho idk why bc my town is far from done but jfkldsafkld gotta get those 5k bells u feel)

In Dreamy: 
- Went to my friend's town to pick up all of the fossils and items i had dumped for myself
- Went to the island with said friend since neither of us had many medals on the files we were playing on 
- Finally purchased a diving suit
- Stole a bunch of white tulips from the gardening mini game and left them in friend's town so i can pick them up on my other game tomorrow 
- Returned to my town and donated the paintings / fossils / etc to the museum. 
- Caught a few misc insects and fish that i didnt already have, donated those too
- Talked to Tom Nook to change the tile outside my house finally 
- Attempted paying off loan, too lazy to pay off the remaining 100k today lmao
- Visited Aurora's house at like.... 1 am bc she wanted to visit. (granted it was 1pm in the game but still)
- Went diving and got real frustrated when things would sWIM OUT OF BOUNDS :' ) donated the new stuff


----------



## youlivingflop

literally nothing


----------



## friedegg

After an hour of plot resetting, I finally managed to get Bruce's plot in the exact spot I wanted! I scanned in his amiibo yesterday to replace Marina, as I'm currently moving around some plots. It took a while because he kept wanting to plot in the spot that Marina's house was previously in  Oh well, I'm just happy it worked out in the end!


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Got Friga to move into my second town, i love her. She moved out of my first and i got her back! I decorated the outside of her house, and bought more trees and bushes at leifs store. Other than that its pretty slow moving. Both of my towns are almost finished so it can get boring. Thinking about getting a second physical copy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got Bruce to plot in the correct spot.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request. Unfortunately, I spent almost 30 minutes looking for a koi for Patty and failed.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Let my husband visit for the badge.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Completed a request for Sterling.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## jae.

I finally completed my fourth Gracie fashion check! I envy people whose schedules allowed them to do the 'order from the Nooklings before 5pm' strat every time, I really do. Must've been nice. But I'm finally done and I don't need to worry about it anymore!


----------



## duckyducky

Was just walking around my town and my heart stopped when I found a Jacobs ladder! I figured it was a mess up because lately my town has just been “average”

I talked to Isabelle and was overwhelmed with happiness when she said I do infact have a perfect town!! <3


----------



## Sweetley

Got in my new town The Roost and found a nice place for it. Also planted some trees and bushes. 
Still need to plant more since I have too many empty looking spots in my town.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Over the last couple of days:

-Realized I really didn't like Stardust's map layout, especially upon placing the police station and campsite, sooooo as I was already past the requirements... I moved all my important stuff to my other town and sold it off for a tidy 19.9mil |D

_ahem so..._

Met with Rover, and the very first map after the initial sell looked promising! Eastern cliff, southern falls, nice wide spaces, only two ponds and they were close... honestly the only true downside was that the native fruit was pears when I kinda wanted peaches, and I was not going to throw away what looked near perfect over such a detail |D House was set up, tutorial completed, and the rest of that day way spent chopping trees and laying out patterns.

-Day 2: Deciding where buildings will go! Set up nine for-certain housing spaces, with a possibility of all ten once I cycle some villagers through. Gained Shep, Pate; with Fuschia about to move in! Found nice spaces for The Roost and police station later, as well as likely spots for my other residents. Paid off initial home loan, donated some fossils and fish, and caught a Stringfish! (once again I get that thing ridiculously early in my playthrough, what the heck xD)


----------



## Cobra

Finally upgraded to the T&T Emporium today so I was super excited to run in and see that. Bought some expensive purple shoes from Gracie to go with my purple outfit I had on my mannequin and got my 4th mannequin from her!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought turnips.
- Worked on some landscaping.
- Greeted Bruce and welcomed him to town.
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me two gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden table.
- Visited my husband's town and chatted with his villagers.
- Visited my spare town to pull weeds, dug up fossils, collected gyroids and mushrooms.
- Picked up several rare items from my spare town, including the last painting I needed for my museum.
- Turned in the moving painting to Blathers and finally completed my museum!!! 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Greeted Bruce.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town and let him visit mine to work on the badges.
- Did some minor landscaping.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some furniture.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Cycling, cycling, cycling and _more_ cycling!

Found out the lower two house plots I'd slotted on the residential side of town were too close to the event plaza, so I wound up with two move ins right next to my mayor's house and had to spend a lot more time than I'd intended fixing that |D But, finally got it to a place where I can have ten villagers comfortably housed around that area! Also plotted out houses for my other human residents, as well as marked out the main park & display, as well as rudimentary locations for actual path tiles once I get things a bit more set up.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Built the reset center.
Planted a kajillion bushes.
Mapped out where more trees/PWPs and stuff will go.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got the gold refurbishing badge from Phineas!
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Treehut I got Ruby as a camper, who would be PERFECT for Luminosa, so I got her to move in aw yeah. Having villager cycling towns is great.


----------



## Ojo46

I’ve had my town for years but haven’t been active the whole time in it, but today thanks to a few kind people that I traded with, I finally completed the museum today!! Woohoo!


----------



## Sophie23

I got furniture I needed~ I finished my kitchen and garden rooms 

My house has a bedroom which is the upstairs room, a bathroom which is the left room, a kitchen which is the back room and a garden which is the basement room. All the rooms are done now  

And I just got a new public work project and payed for it~ it’s the stone tablet


----------



## Nougat

Not sure if this is "accomplishing" anything, but I cleared my zen garden area and am going to start over now that I have better ideas with the spring colors! If anyone has any nice zen garden inspiration, link me up


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Teddy and Peewee had a conversation about babies. Teddy asked me what I was like when I was a baby, and I honestly answered "I slept a lot". Teddy then asked Peewee to tell us a story about his infancy, and he showed us a very graphic and detailed demonstration. Teddy regretted this idea, and Peewee yelled *Give me my teddy!* Teddy started moping, and said his soul muscles were sore, and Peewee was stomping mad (literally), and said he was with a bunch of jokers!

This was the same thing I saw with Curly and Chow back when I had the very first AF Town (July 2013-October 2014)

Wait... I just noticed the part where Peewee says "Give me my teddy!" Teddy and Teddy.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Even more cycling! |D

Stardust now has four out of its desired six permanent residents, thanks to some very kind forum members  Also had a PWP request, and after digging up some semi-tutorials, managed to give Stardust a flag far more in line with its desired aesthetic ^^


----------



## honeyaura

Nowadays, jumping on my new second character to talk to Sable daily so she can use the QR machine for rivers in town, maybe another day or so left. Other than that, taking a little break!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town and sold my turnips for a decent profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the badge.
- Visited my spare town twice to weed.  I finally got smart and realized I could get weeding day furniture if I made sure the gardening center was built, so I got 4 pieces today!
- Also, found my first ever four-leaf clover!
- Dug up fossils in my spare town, got them assessed and sold them.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Daisyxo

I stopped playing for a while and...well....flowers are taking over my town! So I've been organizing them slowly but surely. I hope to plant some hybrids again in the near future


----------



## Quacky

Today I: 
- Talked to all my villagers
- Got a pear for Eloise to eat (shes adorable)
- Went to the island and got my Club Tortimer pass and some bugs
- Paid off my dream suite PWP that should be done tomorrow and I'm super hyped for it! 
- Watered all my plants in my hybrid breeding section
- Changed my outfit for spring so I look cute again (I see this as an achievement because making my mayor look cute is ESSENTIAL to me
- I finished off my clover paths 
- Last thing I did was plant a ton of bushes lining my paths until I ran out uwu


----------



## Sophie23

I talked to my new villager Marshal~ 
And celebrated my new public work project being built~ the stone tablet.


----------



## Valzed

With rl being a bit busier right now so I didn't play much today yet but I did pass my very first Gracie Fashion Check in Sheepish, my 2nd town! I'm so glad I thought ahead & bought stuff I needed. Only 3 more to go!


----------



## Stella-Io

I may have mentioned some of this before, but

In Treehut, Tia asked to move out. So I agreed so she can move to Moriyo. This afternoon -I guess, felt like morning since I woke up- I successfully transferred Tia to Moriyo, now having 5 villager dreamies for that town.

I ALSO got Ruby to move in from the campsite to transfer to Luminosa. That makes her, Punchy and Tutu I have yet to transfer, all to the same town.


----------



## ButtstonCrossing

Mostly basic town maintenance stuff, as I recently restarted my town. But mostly trying really hard to get Samson to ping me. I want to unlock the bonfire PWP. So far I've given many new sayings and greetings and received a new nickname.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and then visited his town to work on badges.
- Made a few tweaks to the landscaping in my residential area.
- Got the silver weeding badge from Phineas! 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Retail.
- Stopped Sterling from moving.


----------



## Cobra

Finally got the silver slingshot today.
My orange trees have finally grown so now I have every fruit as well 
And I made around 300k on the island to put me at 1.6m in the bank.
A third of the way to the price of my dream town lol


----------



## Lemonsky

Punchy gave me his picture after I gave him a perfect orange.  My villager picture collection is growing.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-While watering flowers something moved by the stump.   Forgot that it was first day for butterflies.  Got the net out of storage and caught/gave some to villagers as a gift.  
Dropped by Ed house again for a playdate.  He placed the modern sofa that I mailed to him.
Completed tasks for villagers and got Lolly picture.


----------



## Khaelis

Managed to find a town lay out I like. That's an accomplishment in it's own considering how anal I am about my layouts, lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my spare town twice to pull weeds and got 4 pieces of weeding furniture from Leif.
- Dug up gyroids and fossils in my spare town, had the fossils assessed and sold them.


----------



## Cobra

Caught a peacock butterfly and spider to add to the museum today.
Happy first day of spring everyone! ^^

Does anyone know if hybrids have a higher chance of growing now that winter is over?
I’ve been trying to just get pink roses lately and having a hard time but today I walked around my town and found black roses and a few orange flowers. I wasn’t even trying for them lol I just have random flowers everywhere right now.


----------



## youlivingflop

pretty much nothing


----------



## Sophie23

I planted more flowers and bushes


----------



## Chizuru

I made it


No, wait, it was yesterday
Today I just paid off my first loan and helped some animals, haha


----------



## Khaelis

Spent all night prepping my town for villager plots, adopted Skye and basically just fished all night. Skye put her house in the desired spot this morning and I paid off my first house loan. Also hit Dora with a net. Twice.


----------



## *Maddy*

This isn't particularly what I did in town but I found my first acnl game card after 2 year's so yay!
I've just been cleaning up the town


----------



## carp

Today I reset my town, and established a new one, which has a mayor named Angela (my mother's name) and a town name of Buxom, which is a word she finds funny. I aim to make this town as she would like a town to be, if she were able to play (she is plagued by dreadful arthritis in her hands) with plenty of trees, flowers and no paths, as she loves the green natural feeling of animal crossing towns, from when we used to sit and play together on the Wii version when I was a kid. 

I did all of Isabelle's tasks, paid off my down payment and am now saving up enough money to be able to easily pay off my next mortgage tomorrow! Also, little hybrid flower breeding patches have been set up and watered c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town and chatted with his villagers.
- Had Cyrus refurbish some gold nuggets and got a golden bed.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Organized my storage a bit.
- Hung the Hibiscus Clock I got from weeding my spare town in my bug room in the museum.
- Chow pinged me to tell me he's moving and I agreed to let him go.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Put his snow bunny in storage.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Sugarsprig

Finally finished my fossil collection! Whew, it took a long time but it was worth it


----------



## carp

day 2 of my new town! accomplishments include:
- paid of 39,800 bell debt
- talked to nook for expansion
- got my hair done at someone's town
- achieved 100% approval rating!!!!! (thank God, that took forever)
- got my first 3 or 4 hybrid flowers- two orange pansies, a pink rose and an orange tulip c:
- plot reset for my first new move in (benedict, cute!) to be in an out-of-the-way location: i'm trying to keep villagers to those who were in the wii game.. we'll see how that goes!
- made a cute birthday cake design town flag and found a nice town tune
- got a tonnnnnnn of cute furniture for my little house! (hence the need for an expansion)

i'm excited for tomorrow, which will bring (hopefully) the ability to do mayor stuff, tortimer's arrival and announcement about the island (if he isn't cancelled by the event), and festivale!


----------



## Sophie23

- planted more flowers and bushes 
- donated the last fossils to the museum 
- sold the fossils I didn’t need 
- visited my friend’s town 
- went on my alt (first character) and talked to Sable


----------



## Nougat

The two villagers that showed up on the worst spaces ever due to my own doing (I forgot a few plot resetting tiles here and there and didn't start up a new save file properly) are finally out of these spaces! Quickly put down tiles, so now hopefully the tenth villager should move into the spot I have saved up for him/her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Khaelis

Skye officially moved in today, and Freya plotted her home in the correct spot this morning (almost forgot to check, too). Also very close to getting my development permit (80 percent), and Tortimer came by today so I'll have access to the island tomorrow. 

Also planning to adopt another villager today, as well. Hoping to find them tonight so I can have them plot tomorrow.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Today, I made my town flag! I'm not great at pixel art, but I managed to do a nice color gradient that looks kind of natural. I will post my flag when I get home from work today because I am very proud of how it turned out!


----------



## carackobama

- did a bit of fruit tree landscaping
- worked a shift at The Roost and received superb coffee beans
- bought the princess carpet from Gracie
- caught my first loach and donated it to the museum
- got my marshmallow chair customised to pink
- did a few errands for my villagers 
- sold off a bunch of unwanted items
- caught a few bugs at the island and sold them to Reese


----------



## jae.

I bred my first blue rose today! ;~;


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Tweaked my landscaping a little bit.
- Sent letters to all of my villagers.
- Went to the island and did a bunch of tours.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Retail.


----------



## Khaelis

Bit of an update before the day ends: 

- Got my development permit to 100%, so I can start working on PWPs tomorrow.
- Adopted Kyle from another user, so he should be plotting his home tomorrow.


----------



## chet_manley

Accomplished quite a bit! Expanded the cedar forest by another 30 trees. Updated second townsperson's home. Updated some of the flower decor and picked a lot of the garbage flowers my townsfolk plant around the area. Caught three different types of crabs to donate to the museum (and register in my journal). Trying to complete the museum's sea/bug collections, but it looks like everything else I need is from the summer!

It's been a while since I've played Animal Crossing and frankly, it has been a nice calming influence over the past couple of days. I am sure I will quickly outgrow the daily checking in like many times before, but it is nice to know the town will still be there when I'm ready to dive back in!


----------



## Cobra

Caught a honeybee and a ladybug to donate to the museum which earned me the silver insect encyclopedia badge ^^
Also caught the loach and tadpole I needed to donate as well.

The only March bug I need now is a flea and the only fish left is a Coelacanth.
Was trying all day yesterday for one cause it was raining all day but didn’t find one.


----------



## Sophie23

- dug up and sold the fossils I didn’t need
- made a tumblr sign 
- went on my alt (first character) and talked to Sable
- sold junk




Here’s my tumblr sign I made~ do you think it’s good? If you do give this post a big like. 
Thank you


----------



## SoftCrowbar

-Watered all my plants
-Laid down new paths
-Donated/sold fossils
-Planted trees and bushes
-Repaid 100,000 of my loan from my bugs last night :')
-Started planning for flower placements!


----------



## auroral

Only played in my main town today! I really didn't do much, though ;v;
- checked all the stores 
- sold a bunch of extra bamboo shoots I had growing
- invited a friend to my town to hunt feathers so we could get Festivale items for another friend who can't play today 
that's.... it lol..... there were actually other things i wanted to do in my town, but it's a bit hard to do certain things during in-game holidays.


----------



## Khaelis

Nothing major, did collect a fair bit of Pave furniture. I am getting A LOT of repeats, though... Going to pay off my house loan tonight as well. Oh, and I also hit Pave with a bug net 300 times (not joking).


----------



## yocxlin

Today is Festival and it's my first time so I'm getting Pave furniture. It looks really pretty with all the confetti. Also, I started redecorating the main room in my mayor's house and I have no idea how its going to turn out.


----------



## Ojo46

I finally got all of the Pav? furniture today! I’m so happy!


----------



## Cobra

Got three Pav? lamps today for a total of four Pav? lamps I don’t need 
I do actually really love his furniture, I just already have a bunch from his RV


----------



## Valzed

In Sheepish, between Mayor Bo & her sister Mary, I managed to get the complete Pav? Set! They were both able to catalog it. My husband needs to catalog it too so I'm going to give it to him tomorrow. I also got a ton of extra pieces which I sold to Reese to make both Bo & Mary a tidy little sum. I also realized I'm really not a huge Pav? fan. 

(You really didn't have to ask for white feathers 3 times in a row when you knew I didn't have any, you %&#* peacock.)


----------



## cfs317

I played festivale for the first time (surprising I know, I just always get so busy around this time that I never had the chance to before) and I loved it! I didn't get all the furniture but I'm okay with that haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit to work on the badges.
- Had fun playing games with my villagers for Festivale.
- Got several pieces of Pave furniture that I don't need so I was able to sell them and make a bit of money.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Celebrated Festivale and got a number of Pave themed items. Found a nice rainbow feather too.
*Bid farewell to Keaton. Today is his last day in Historia. Talk about a fitting celebration for a great character. I'll miss him.


----------



## Snowesque

Finally updated my dream address to some weather of my liking, and I saw I have basically doubled my visitor count. Thank you for visiting and I hope you liked my town!


----------



## maple22

Not much happened today. I just played Festivale and gave Pav? some feathers.


----------



## Sophie23

- took Katie to another town 
- got the last of the bushes I needed and planted them 
- got some more flowers and planted them 
- visited my friend’s town 
- dug up fossils and Gyriods and sold them


----------



## allisonalt

I ended up participating in Pave's festivale for the first time yesterday, but collecting feathers was pretty frustrating to be honest haha! Didn't get all the furniture, but my sister did so we ended up laughing at how she didn't like the furniture she worked so hard to get.

Today I finally linked up my Happy Home Designer game to AC:NL so I hope to get something going with that and get cool new stuff. Trying to milk as much as I can out of a game I've grinded so hard in the past.


----------



## Khaelis

3DS is charging, and I don't really like playing it while it is charging but I did manage a few things. 

- Decided to sell my obnoxious amount of Pave furniture doubles, keeping what I needed. Ended up with about 260,000 Bells after sell it all. 
- Piper, my fourth villager plotted her house today. Kyle has moved in as well. 
- Hoping to get Wolfgang today, just waiting on a reply from another user. 
- Also paid off my third home loan, but I have to wait until tomorrow to expand since I bought a house exterior. 

Will probably head to the island tonight to make some Bells.


Edit: 

Portia just pinged me that she was going to move on the 12th, then immediately 180'd me and said never mind. Heck.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Today in Hanguri:
-Plot resetted for Genji
-Talked to Whitney and Fang...the others are not staying soo yeah
-Just unlocked the island
-Ordered a house expansion


----------



## carp

today i:
- visited katrina 13 times (alternate characters, got bored after 13, which is a good bite out of the 20? you need to do!)
- established the early bird ordinance for tomorrow as i have free time in the mornings usually
- started, chose a spot for and paid off the campsite pwp (will see that tomorrow!)
- placed some patterns to make some paths, a little bit of planning for paths in town
- traded with a friend to get some garden stuff!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor sold Pave Items and villagers gave lots of rumor talk that no one was moving.  Lolly pings and she asked to move.  Stopped her.
Player 3 celebrated her birthday.  Paula was waiting outside and Lolly/Tutu were at the party.  Got some birthday candles.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Today I got the Golden Fishing Rod in town オアシス~!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/traveler badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Worked on some landscaping.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Sold some items at Retail.


----------



## maple22

- added some new items to a room in my house
- caught bugs at the island
- helped Gulliver with his trip to Korea!


----------



## Lucas4080

100% COMPLETED ALL ENCYCLOPEDIAS!!
Spider Crab was the one to finish it off!


----------



## Khaelis

Only really played for like.. 30 minutes today, but I'm mostly not going to be playing much today. Gonna be playing in the evening, though. But so far: 

- Campsite was officially built. There was a camper inside when we celebrated it. That must have been awkward for Lionel who was inside. 
- Wolfgang plotted his home in the correct spot. Didn't even have to plot reset! Just knew he'd be in the right spot. 
- Got a home loan of 298,000 Bells to start work on my second floor. Will be heading to the island tonight to make some bells to pay it off tomorrow. 
- Piper officially moved in today. 

I'm now at 10 villagers, 5 of them being permanent villagers. I just need my unwanted villagers to move out now, hoping to pick up Elmer next!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Its only the second day of my new town and I've already caught the Oarfish by complete accident.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Worked on a little bit of landscaping.
- Went to the island and completed a few tours.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, played a lot more this evening. So... 

- Made about 400,000 Bells fishing and such. Will probably fish a bit more before I go to bed, so I'm likely to add about another 50,000 on top of the 400,000 I already have. 
- Did some mental landscaping, I've got a pretty decent idea so far. Waiting on tomorrow to roll around so I can get an image of my town map so I can do a bit of editing magic to better plan it all. Might also make a thread for some additional opinions on my plans, not sure though. 
- No one really mentioned any sort of rumour at all. I'd imagine I was just a bit unlucky, or perhaps Piper having moved in today caused something, but it appeared no one wanted to move. But I'm gonna be checking double tomorrow, just in case. 

On a side note, I'm really hoping my island stocks a wetsuit soon, I really want to work on unlocking PWPs ASAP. I need my police station and brick bridge, ugh.


----------



## maple22

- I returned Ozzie's lost comic book





- I helped Shep with his "Hugs, Not Thugs" petition





- and, finally, I met Merengue at the campsite. I loved her instantly.


----------



## Sophie23

- dug up and sold the fossils I didn’t need 
- went on my alt and talked to Sable ( finally got the qr code machine) scanned some beach stuff and beach towel qr codes for the beach and placed them down 
- got a picnic blanket design from qr code and placed them down 
- got some fruit, ice cream, drink and lollipop and placed them round the picnic blanket 
- got some ice creams, pinwheels, a wetsuit, sunglasses, goggles, sun hats, sandals, a snorkel mask and a beach parasol and placed them around the beach towels designs I got by qr code
- got a dress for my alt by qr codes


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm not sure of this counts, cause it technically wasn't MY town, but

In my sisters town, I made 2 more house plots so she can get her animals I'm holding out of Secret, so I can FINALLY remake that town.
Then I caught her a scorpion :^D


----------



## carp

last two days, but even so:
- unlocked wind turbine and caution sign pwp (eh...)
- planned out some stuff for position of caf?/police station etc in the future
- plot reset maple without patterns into a good spot..... took bloody forever 
- put down patterns on all the cobble areas of town outside buildings
- got pompom the duck (a camper) to agree to moving in
- celebrated my cobblestone bridge being built


----------



## Khaelis

Not a great deal of stuff today, but stuff none-the-less: 

- Paid off my 298,000 Bell home loan for my second floor. Had a Barrel mailbox in Nook's Homes so I opted to get that first, so I will have to wait until tomorrow to upgrade my home. 
- Wolfgang official moved in, he's unboxing. 
- No one appears to want to move out yet, can't get any villager moving rumours from any of my town residents. It may be due to the fact Portia decided to troll me a couple days ago and instantly change her mind on moving out when I said "good luck!" to her. 
- Got a picture of my town map, and have made some plans on house placements and landscaping.


----------



## Stella-Io

Played in all of my towns today,

Got Tia to plot in Moriyo. I wished she had plotted in the other plot, but that's just my mistake for not blocking it the plot she's in now. It wasn't important that she goes in the other one, I just liked the idea of Sterling and Knox on opposite sides.

In Treehut, I got my train station a little cleaner, giving stuff to my Luminosa mayor.
Luminosa mayor got items for her house along with landscaping items from Treehut. Also got gold tools.

Mayor from Treehut went over to Secret to get some bells for PWPs and Yusha's house in the future.


----------



## Alyx

I accomplished some deep sea diving and caught five new species for my encyclopedia, and I donated them to the museum. I got a visit from Pascal, who wanted my scallop, and I got the diving bronze badge from Phineas.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

oh my uh cleaning out the bamboo shoots in my bamboo area, also realising you can stack bamboo shoots
Was molly birthday yesterday, Time travel!!. Got my hair done by harriet
Also sent some ore to some villagers


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Not a great deal of stuff today, but stuff none-the-less:
> 
> - Paid off my 298,000 Bell home loan for my second floor. Had a Barrel mailbox in Nook's Homes so I opted to get that first, so I will have to wait until tomorrow to upgrade my home.
> - Wolfgang official moved in, he's unboxing.
> - No one appears to want to move out yet, can't get any villager moving rumours from any of my town residents. It may be due to the fact Portia decided to troll me a couple days ago and instantly change her mind on moving out when I said "good luck!" to her.
> - Got a picture of my town map, and have made some plans on house placements and landscaping.



My island had a black wet suit for sale! Did a few tours and bought it. I can finally start doing the diving trick!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, went on a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Wandered around my town and checked out how my growing trees and bushes were looking.  I feel like I'm sooo close to getting my landscaping to a place where I'm happy with it.


----------



## Cobra

So I picked up all my flowers and put them on the beach then sorted them and put them back in my town around houses and stuff which makes me feel better. I also purged my storage and sold almost everything I was hoarding for no reason.


----------



## aburayacrossing

My town is doing so well. I've got 85% of the items I need for the houses...today I was mostly opening mail. Why does it take SO LONG. I want an Open All function so badly. T.T


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Need jacobs ladders to spawn and checked my citizen satisfaction. Turns out all the weeds and mushrooms are making my villagers think its a dump. And im sorry but those things are here to stay. Ill just buy jacobs ladders on here lolol


----------



## Khaelis

Another day where I'm likely not going to be playing until tonight, mostly due to the fact I'm charging my 3DS right now, but whatever. e-e 

- Wolfgang is out of his boxes and about town today. 
- No villagers appear to be moving yet after a few days of no rumours at all. 
- Piper suggested the *Bell* PWP. 
- Forgot to mention it a couple days ago, but the Gardening Shop opened up. I can finally stock up on saplings... 
- Going to get my secret storeroom tomorrow. 


I'm also getting rather close to having Nookling Junction triggering its first upgrade and I'm also pretty close to unlocking the QR Machine. I think I'm a couple days off both of those! Also going to be heading back to the island tonight to make Bells to pay off my brick bridge PWP as well as have the Bells ready to pay off my secret storeroom. That's about 300,000 Bells total to finish that off!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Planted a bush.
- Went to the island, did a few tours and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## Elov

I got the storeroom on one of my side characters, and transferred all of my flowers and gardening stuff from all other characters into that one and sorted them all. Was a bit annoying and took awhile but now I have all my landscaping supplies in one place.


----------



## Otori

Made Bells by selling beetles.
Got enough signatures for Club LOL.
Talked to all my villagers.


----------



## Khaelis

Not much today, gonna be playing more in the evening again as usual. 

- My brick bridge has been built. 
- Destroying my original cobblestone bridge to replace it with a brick bridge tomorrow. 
- Stopped Kyle from moving out. 
- I now have my secret storeroom. 
- Had a ton of orange cosmos bloom today. Was kind of intimidating how many grew...


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder growing in town!
- Sent letters and gifts to all of my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to all of my villagers. It had been a while.
- Woke up Gulliver and helped him get to his destination.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Stood around for a while in the area next to his house trying to come up with some landscaping ideas. It's the last blank area that I need to work on to finish my town.


----------



## Nougat

I sorted out my storage space and ordered everything by "up for sale" and "to keep". OMG, what a job!


----------



## Khaelis

Still playing as I type this, just fishing and junk. Not really doing much today. 

- Flora has informed me she is moving on the 17th of March. Goodbye, Flora! 
- The cobblestone bridge I removed last night has been replaced with a brick bridge and I paid it off. 
- Lottie taught me how to magically move items in my home somehow. 
- Redd is in town today, and all four pieces were fake. Sigh. 
- Kyle changed into the most *ugly* shirt ever. He sticks out more than a sore thumb...

I had forgotten that today was Daylight Saving Time, and nearly missed out on Joan for Turnips... shame that she was charging 106 Bells per turnip. Oh well. Bought 10, though, because I need to rot them for flies for the museum.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Still playing as I type this, just fishing and junk. Not really doing much today.
> 
> - Flora has informed me she is moving on the 17th of March. Goodbye, Flora!
> - The cobblestone bridge I removed last night has been replaced with a brick bridge and I paid it off.
> - Lottie taught me how to magically move items in my home somehow.
> - Redd is in town today, and all four pieces were fake. Sigh.
> - Kyle changed into the most *ugly* shirt ever. He sticks out more than a sore thumb...
> 
> I had forgotten that today was Daylight Saving Time, and nearly missed out on Joan for Turnips... shame that she was charging 106 Bells per turnip. Oh well. Bought 10, though, because I need to rot them for flies for the museum.



Update to the happenings today. 

- Had absolutely no luck in getting a PWP suggestion. May try some more tonight, but I doubt I'll get anything tonight. 
- Bought the Hedge house exterior, been looking for it for a while now! 
- Kyle changed into a _*different*_ ugly shirt. I think Kyle is taunting me with his fashion show.


----------



## Prodigu

*Accomplishments of the Day*

-I finally started investing in the stalk market today, and im hoping to make something out of it.
- I got around to figuring out which villagers I want to get into my town
- started trying to get PWP's so i can make my town perfect (I dont have any Nature Projects )
- started working on my hybrid flower gardens ( I want those Blue Roses)


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town.
- Visited my husband's town and made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Made a bunch of landscaping tweaks to the residential area in my town.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold the item from Gulliver at Retail.


----------



## chet_manley

Caught several species I still needed to catalog/donate. Just a few left!

Stringfish
Mitten Crab
Blowfish

Snow Crab

Bagworm
Scorpion

I know I won’t be able to get the two bugs without time traveling myself (or waiting, obviously). To this point I have been visiting time travelers.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Just worked on my secondary characters house... As soon as thats done, im gonna upload this town to the dream suite because after over a year, itll be DONE.


----------



## Stephanie92

I got my first blue rose in Foraoise yesterday!! (second one ever)

Not today but I was just really happy about it.


----------



## Uko

Ate this very confrontational fortune cookie


----------



## Sanji

Well today was a simple day, i woke up, opened up my Animal Crossing, i started out emptying out my mailbox full of mail from RV orders which i have yet to open (i like putting things off )

Then i headed on over to the Able sisters, i talked to sable for idk how many times now, but i think im close to unlocking the QR Machine

I bought a few hats and clothes if i remember correctly but nothing crazy, just the ones i liked.

I went to Nookling Junction, and bought out their furniture, and got my self a fortune cookie while i was there, spoiler alert, i got a fire flower!! 

Then after that i went over to Tom Nook the crook, to get another expansion, i chose to widen up my 2nd floor living space.

I talked a bit with the villagers and, fauna decided she wanted to head on over to my house. I was on a tight schedule and i was almost late to school, but since i love fauna, i decided to let her in my house for a little tour (she loved it btw)

And that about sums it up, btw i was late for school because of Fauna but it was more than worth it!!


----------



## Wickel

So far, today's been a good day. I started playing during fall - so I'm so happy that the grass is back and the trees are green! I'd never seen this in-game yet and I really love it. I like it much more than winter. It also gives me the opportunity to catch some new fish and bugs.

Today, I caught three new fish which I've donated to the musem: a cherry salmon, a rainbow trouth and an oarfish. I also caught the Spider Crab which I've donated as well. I only need 1 more deep-sea creature to complete my catalog! I also need another scallop. I've cought one so far and I gave it to the otter so I couldn't donate it sadly.

I found a second Jacob's ladder in my town, and I've used it to do some more decorating. 

Rosie also moved in completely today. This is the first day she was out and about, which is nice. I don't mind her, but her house is in a pretty bad place so if she wants to move, I'll be okay with that.

Today was also the first time I saw a rainbow in my town!


----------



## Prodigu

Today I managed to convince another person's Bones to move into my town, the first of my dream villagers. I also figured out how im gonna be able to move out villagers so that i can trade for some others


----------



## Milatea

Due to some time traveling, I'm currently on March 4th, which is festival day, wohoo. It's my first festival as well, I missed it last year. So I'm trying to patiently collect feathers - I also still have to put some more small roads and go to the island to make some money for my house T_T I'm just so lazy when it comes to bug hunting, haha. But the confetti in the air is beautiful and the villagers look adorable in their festival outfits.


----------



## Ojo46

I used my new amiibo scanner to scan Cherry’s card so I can have one of my dreamies! Now I have 4/10 of my dreamies!


----------



## Khaelis

Currently doing the diving trick to try and get a PWP suggestion off Skye, or Piper. Hoping Skye suggests the flower bed PWP. Not counting on it though. Other than that, a few things did happen last night as well as today for what time I have played: 

- Last night, Wolfgang asked me to deliver a gift to Sky. Ended up being a shirt that she changed into, and it looks decent on her. She gave me a *bamboo shoot* as a gift. I don't even have the first shop upgrade yet! Awesome. 
- Speaking of first shop upgrade, Nookling Junction finally decided to inform me they were remodeling today. 
- Found Isabelle asleep today, and unlocked the Dream Suite PWP. 
- New brick bridge was completed today, now getting around my town is a lot easier. 
- Flora has pinged me about 6 times today, I'd imagine she wants to change her mind about moving... but I am not risking that and I just ran away from her every time, lol.

Will probably head to the island tonight to catch some beetles for some cash as well, but we'll see when that time comes around.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Not much going on in Hanguri at the moment. Just working on flower breeding and doing some tree planting and planning out the town some more. Maple keeps pinging me for the most Random of Random PwPs...oh well...she means well but I don't need road signs.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> Currently doing the diving trick to try and get a PWP suggestion off Skye, or Piper. Hoping Skye suggests the flower bed PWP. Not counting on it though. Other than that, a few things did happen last night as well as today for what time I have played:
> 
> - Last night, Wolfgang asked me to deliver a gift to Sky. Ended up being a shirt that she changed into, and it looks decent on her. She gave me a *bamboo shoot* as a gift. I don't even have the first shop upgrade yet! Awesome.
> - Speaking of first shop upgrade, Nookling Junction finally decided to inform me they were remodeling today.
> - Found Isabelle asleep today, and unlocked the Dream Suite PWP.
> - New brick bridge was completed today, now getting around my town is a lot easier.
> - Flora has pinged me about 6 times today, I'd imagine she wants to change her mind about moving... but I am not risking that and I just ran away from her every time, lol.
> 
> Will probably head to the island tonight to catch some beetles for some cash as well, but we'll see when that time comes around.



Skye suggested the stone tablet PWP... RIP. Mission failed.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Said good-bye to Chow.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and then I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Started forming a plan to landscape the final untouched area in my town.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Picked up a bunch of seashells to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Talked to several villagers and completed their requests.
- Said good-bye to Chow.


----------



## Prodigu

Today I managed a couple things,
- I found someone to sell my turnips to, their sell price was 581 so i made a ton of money from that; I cant wait for next weeks turnips! Im definitely going to buy more for next week
- I got a purple rose today to start breeding with my orange rose to make red roses to breed for Blue roses >_> Im almost there Its so long
- I also decided im gonna end up making my town look really nice, cuz i got inspired by that town i just sold turnips to -> It looked so nice! It was Beautiful, and i cant wait to redo my town!
- Plan right now: Get all the villagers I want into my town -> Buy / get tons of Hybrid flowers whose look I like -> Profit from Beautiful town
- I also started to move Fang in to try and test a way to open up villager slots by ignoring them for a week that way I can buy Lucky and Boots


----------



## MapleSilver

-Delivered a package to Robin

-Stopped Gruff from moving

-Obtained Truffles from another TBT user

-Gave a pear to Kid Cat for him to eat

Will upload a new Memories of Fireleaf entry shortly. Just have to find a suitable time to write it.


----------



## Stella-Io

•I got Phoebe to plot in Luminosa after her unexpected leave from Moriyo.
•I gave bells to Marisol and Kasumi as well from my not-soon-enough-to-be-remade-town Secret. Also had Marisol pick up the rest of my items to hold.
•Marisol got a silver bell saver badge since I out bells in her account.
•Drift moved out of Secret, so now any and all future move ins will be in house plots.


----------



## Ojo46

I got the entire Cabana set from someone and I scanned Fang’s amiibo card to move him in!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Bruce and sold my turnips for a decent profit.
- Let my husband visit my town.
- Removed the flowers around Chow's old plot and placed down patterns since I realized I forgot to do that yesterday.
- Received Chow's picture in the mail.
- Ordered another classic buffet and rearranged my Memories room in the museum to make room for Chow's picture since the previous layout was full.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold some items at Retail.


----------



## Prodigu

Today I had a couple nice things happen for me
- I found out that my town is perfect, I got really happy cuz im gonna be able to make the flower clock, and upgrade my town hall, and now i can finally get Jacobs Ladders :O, Im also gonna get the golden watering can
-I found out from my villagers that O'Hare is apparently moving out on the 22nd,  So now i can get either Lucky or Boots from the villager trading forum for my town, I just need 1 more villager to move out (Hopefully Fang, whom im gonna ignore) and then i can get the other
-I also started to finish up my fossils and now im getting very very close to completing that exhibit so I cant wait 
-In addition to the fossils (sorta outside my town) I did my first trade today on the forums


----------



## chet_manley

Visited someone living a month in the past to complete my diving catalog. Need the Mitten Crab for the fishing catalog, and will need some patience for the Bagworm and Scorpion for the bug catalog.

Oh, and finally got my twentieth fortune read by Katrina, so I have the shop on Main Street.


----------



## Khaelis

One of those weeks where I don't really have too much time (or motivation) to do what I want, but hey, it happens. Did a few things today, at least. 

- T&T Mart opened today, and Kicks' shoe store should be completed tomorrow. 
- Portia randomly pinged me today, and suggested the _Yield Sign_ PWP. 
- Started work on the Reset Center. Hoping to pay it off tonight, just a bit short on Bells. 

But most importantly, I'm starting on my super secret (it's not actually that secret) project! I've started the base planning and have started working on it in small bits in-game. Really looking forward to completing this project, since it is something everyone can use. It's just going to take an extremely long time to finish... but I'm doing it!


----------



## HappyTails

I unlocked the fortune teller shop. Well I actually unlocked it yesterday but I wasn't on here yesterday.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Made a brand new town today since I got more free time and decided to go with my original town name, Oceana. For some reason, Oceana is a town name I really like, so I will stick with it for now. Anyway, moved in today and met my five new villagers, Cube, Greta, Sydney, Samson, and Cookie. Also got my house set in a nice new place, next to the ocean. So now I hear the ocean in my house when I go inside. Did the usual chores and Isabelle's tips and donated a few bugs and fish. Other than that, that's what I did today.


----------



## stitchmaker

Happy no one asked to move in my main town.  I've had 5 movers in 11 days.
Bought the first hairbow since the Gracie Princess stuff appeared.  Surprised that it took 12 days for it to appear.  
Gave it to my spare town mayor to hide her bedhead.


----------



## Cobra

Zell moved out, gave him to my bf and when I TT’d back he gave me his picture!! My first villager picture! ^^


----------



## Mary

Finished pathing my secondary town today and like the paths (it’s a fairytale town.) Having a flag made for it and just found out that I can get a grade in my graphic design class by making whatever I want, so I’ll peobably make a signature this weekend.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and both were exclusives, the lunar horizon and Saharah's desert, so I was pretty happy about that.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Worked on breeding some more orange cosmos, black cosmos and orange lilies.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## Cobra

So once Zell moved out, I TT’d to get Aurora from a very kind person who also had given me Sprinkle. So I have two penguins now!! So excited they’re both so gosh darn cute!!


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> One of those weeks where I don't really have too much time (or motivation) to do what I want, but hey, it happens. Did a few things today, at least.
> 
> - T&T Mart opened today, and Kicks' shoe store should be completed tomorrow.
> - Portia randomly pinged me today, and suggested the _Yield Sign_ PWP.
> - Started work on the Reset Center. Hoping to pay it off tonight, just a bit short on Bells.
> 
> But most importantly, I'm starting on my super secret (it's not actually that secret) project! I've started the base planning and have started working on it in small bits in-game. Really looking forward to completing this project, since it is something everyone can use. It's just going to take an extremely long time to finish... but I'm doing it!



Bit of an update, 

- Paid off that Reset Center. It'll be ready tomorrow! Hoping to pop in one day to see Mr. Resetti. ~ 
- Flora pinged me, and I stupidly talked to her and she had second thoughts on leaving, but decided to still move. Thank the Lords. I'd have lost motivation if Flora decided to stay, since I had Portia do the same thing! I just want a villager slot open for Elmer, dang it! XD


----------



## DubiousDelphine

broke my axe from cutting bamboo, couldnt find one in leif store. (needed to contol the bamboo from spreading too much)
Cafe PWP donations is around 1/8 done.
did a few errands for villagers.
Did some fossil hunting and sold them.
cleaned out me inventory by a bit
Got a pic from rosie! Thank you Rosie!


----------



## CrumbyTheNarwhal

Wow, this is real old but I'll use it as an outlet lmao
I've been absent from the game for a while and so promised myself to put in effort today! 
I finished decorating my house and payed off a house loan.
I also redid my pathways as they were sort of an eye sore and re-landscaped a lot of my town.
I'm really happy with the result )


----------



## Prodigu

So today I managed to do one or two things
-I found out what plot resetting was, and i prepared my village for the future villagers that will be moving in very soon so now i should have all my viillagers moving right near my house which is where i want them so i can then start decorating my town how i want it
-I Found out Kitty will also be moving out on the 21st  so i will have enough open villager spots to buy both Lucky and Boots from the forum (Im waiting on Lucky right now)
-My Mint and PomPom cards arrived today so i can't wait to move them into the village


----------



## Ojo46

Today, I mainly worked on rearranging some of my trees before I plan to do a complete town overhaul once I get all of my dreamies


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to sell turnips since I had a decent price.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to a couple of villagers and completed a request for Grizzly.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## Sophie23

Today I decided to get the classic police station~


----------



## cornimer

I placed and payed off the campsite today! Other than that I just did tasks for villagers.


----------



## Elin

I got my first camper in the campsite, which was Genji, and finally unlocked Shampoodle! Otherwise, just a couple random tasks for villagers and a short bell-farming session on the island.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Forgot to Plot reset so got a random Uchi...I don't hate Frita but not who I wanted.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Worked on some landscaping.
- Watered my orange and black cosmos and orange lilies to breed more.
- Found a random pink lily and blue pansy in my town after it rained yesterday.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks and a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Retail.

Also, this wasn't technically in my town but I got Nana to move from my husband's town to my spare town to make sure she didn't end up back in Sakura. She was one of my starters and, although she's cute, I want to see new faces. She just cycled through my 16 villager cycle a few days before she was set to move out of my husband's town and I have an open space. So I'm glad I avoided having her passed back to my main town. That's the only downside of having multiple towns and 3DS's. We keep passing the same villagers back and forth.


----------



## Prodigu

I honestly didnt get much done today, but i did get some crucial work done
-I managed to catch a coeleocanth today, and gave it to the museum, and caught an Oarfish for the fishing tourney 
-I ended up scanning in Mint, and I'm kicking out Peggy  she's a nice villager and it's sad to see her go, but i also like mint :3


----------



## cornimer

I picked out locations for a couple future PWPs I want to build. Too bad today's the fishing tourney so I can't actually start any of them


----------



## Sophie23

Fishing event~


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-Mayor bought Paula birthday present.  Dropped by Big Top house and found out Paula was trying to skip town.
Stopped her.  
3rd Player-Perfect oranges were premium at retail.  Spare town dropped by to sell their oranges.  Dropped by spare town to help with the train station upgrade.


----------



## Prodigu

Since today was the fishing tourney in my town, I wasnt able to move in my next dream villager PomPom  I had pompom as my first villager in Wild World when i first got the game and i've wanted her back

I did managed however to plot reset Mint to get her where I wanted her house to be, so my little village around my house is starting to form, Once i get all my dream villagers moved in im gonna do some major landscaping to overhaul how my town looks, I've got a lot of plans in store, and itll be starting with the lower half of my village to make it completely optimized for a perfect cherry tree farm

Edit: I also managed to buy the golden axe from someone today, and Im starting on my way to get the QR code machine from Sable
I also managed to obtain a couple of paintings (13/33) as of now, and i got 1 fossil closer to completing my fossil part of the museum (I only have 2 Left :O)


----------



## Patch

I finally got to the island and did some bug catching! I know feel like I'm swimming in money at 500,000+  

I'm sure Tom Nook will soon make me poor again though!


----------



## Khaelis

Yet another day of not getting much done, but the plan for tonight is to make at least 250,000 Bells for Turnips in the morning. Other than that, my progress is kind of halted behind time-gated content (upgrades, etc). Kinda just taking it one day at a time. 

Few things for today, though: 
- Flora will be in boxes tomorrow, and out on Monday... I'll finally be able to bring in my sixth villager. 
- Nook's Homes had the *uneven stone roof*, as well as a few other exteriors that I bought. My house is very quickly getting that 'rustic' feel!  

Besides the two above points, I did partake in the fishing tournament. I got to first place on my first Loach with a size of 8.68 inches. Went to the ceremony only to find out I got knocked down to fourth place. Literally loses third place by like 0.10 inches. Dora managed to find some gigantic Loach that was like 9 inches... 

Oh well.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

In Hanguri I worked on finishing up paying for the Museum upgrade thanks to some late night bug hunting. Skipped the fishing tourney this time. Added a few items to the catalog. Finally got a second Triforce Stump in my landscaping. Got a new KK Song for my player. Not much else though.


----------



## Ojo46

Slow day for me, main thing that I did was get another KK song for my player


----------



## Trundle

I participated in the fishing tourney, got my first hybrid in my new town (an orange tulip), and before I head to bed I'm going to head to the island to start setting up for late night fishing and bug catching! The island was one of my favorite parts of NL back when I originally played many years ago.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Im decorating coralines house and finally finished customizing everything. Now i just need to get all of the items from people on here, because theres like 15 that i desperately need but dont have. As soon as her house is done i can upload the town to the dream suite! After like 2 years lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Planned out some more landscaping, which I'll start working on soon.
- Watered my orange lilies, orange cosmos and black cosmos to breed more of them.
- Got third place in the Fishing Tourney, which was really exciting for me because I didn't plan it and that was the only trophy I was missing.
- Got a jellyfish lamp, which I wanted for my underwater room.
- Let my husband visit to get an exterior from my Nook's Homes and he gave me an octopus chair and a gold nugget.
- Added the new jellyfish lamp and octopus chair to my underwater room in the museum.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to a few villagers.
- I think he got first place in the Fishing Tourney because his fish was the largest, but Mint was standing in the number 1 spot on the podium when I attended the ceremony with my mayor.  So I'll have to check out what I get in the mail tomorrow.  It's not really important either way, but now I'm curious.  I should have paid more attention while Chip was making the announcements.


----------



## friedegg

After hours of resetting, I finally got Bruce's house in the spot I wanted! Because he was scanned in through amiibo, he only wanted to plot on Marina's previous place (because he replaced her, and for some reason amiibo scans tend to want to plot on the previous villagers' plot). I'm so glad I was able to get his house where I wanted it, I was pretty much ready to give up lol


----------



## carackobama

- participated in the Fishing Tourney and placed second
- talked to most of my villagers
- planted a few new peach trees 
- rearranged some of the furniture in my mermaid room and added a couple of new items
- did a bit more work on my observatory room in the museum 
- visited the island and caught a few bugs and fish to sell to Reese
- got Cyrus to customise my soft-serve lamp to strawberry


----------



## cornimer

I wanted to place a new PWP but the town hall was closed AGAIN for Shamrock Day. Smh. So, I just talked to all my villagers, ran errands, donated fossils to the museum, and wrote a couple of letters.

Oh, and one funny thing: Tad sent me a letter and a present that said something like "I've been watching you so I know what you like! This gift should be perfect!" and I was like ok, sure Tad, I love you but everyone always sends me stuff I don't need." But then I opened the present to find he had sent me modern wood flooring - and I actually have been collecting the modern wood theme! It was so perfect, I love my little buddy <3


----------



## Sophie23

I got a fire hydrant and a wind turbine for my town~


----------



## Bosmer

I redecorated my mayor's bedroom. It originally had pastel roccoco furniture and I wanted to change it to something else since I was using roccoco furniture for the main room, so I bought the princess series instead.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I woke up to find that today was Shamrock day and I went to talk to Isabelle and she gave me a Shamrock hat. Felyne told me that Bianca was thinking about moving so I went to find her and try to convince her not to move. Stitches wanted me to get signatures for his Pecans and Walnuts for All petition so I ventured out of Redwood to find signatures for his petition. After I got all the signatures, I went back to Redwood and as I was looking for stitches, Erik seemed to know that I was looking for him and wanted me to deliver a package to him. I finally found Stitches and gave him both the package and the petition and he gave me a time clock and a garbage can for all my hard work. 

In Tiramisu, Etoile was selling a chic wall so I figured she must need the money so I bought it from her even tho I didn't need it. Other than that, none of my other villagers had any requests for me. Since it was Shamrock day, I guess they wanted me to take a day off and enjoy the event.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

In Hanguri, I bought my first batch of turnips for 91 bells and now for the fun part. Got a joke from Shrunk. Got some more hybrids for landscaping. All in all just a normal day for me. Still waiting for Pecan to move so I can put my alt. character's house down.


----------



## Prodigu

So i did a couple of things today
-I got 7 more works of art to my museum's collection of paintings, and now i am 20/33 i'm getting close!
-I got one more fossil that I needed, so i only need 1 more 
- I had my birthday party in game today, and I obtained the shamrock hat
- I also purchased 2.1 Million bells worth of turnips (Turnips were 104 Bells today), im looking to make a big profit this week so i can finish my home loan, im getting very close, then i can really start doing other things in my town
Quick Edit: I got a bunch more works of art for my museum, and now im 2 away from finishing the art section!


----------



## Animecafe102

Getting a decent number of bushes from the island lol


----------



## Stella-Io

The only thing I accomplished today was in Treehut, Soliel asked to move, so I let her. Hopefully some dreamies will appear in my campsite, or I can atleast plot reset for another dreamie.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Bought 2000 turnips from Joan since the price was a bit high this week.
- Got the Shamrock Hat from Isabelle.
- Worked on breeding more orange and black cosmos.
- Got a new black lily to spawn.
- Cut down a few trees and planted some bamboo in the area instead.
- Sent letters and gifts to all of my villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got the silver fishing trophy from the fishing tourney yesterday.
- Got the Shamrock Hat from Isabelle.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Town Lazy: Oddie
-recieved shamrock hat
-Scanned some pro designs off the internet
-Pierce left yesterday, his mail was recieved and read

Town Kenma: Mayor Oddie
- recieved shamrock hat
- 200,000 bells left for the cafe
- Hugh apperared in the campsite (has no space to invite him in)
- got a gaudi's lizard from gulliver
- dug some fossils and sold them


----------



## Ojo46

Yesterday, I got a ton of catalog work done, and plan to get more done today!


----------



## Patch

Yesterday I got the upstairs to my house and unlocked the gardening shop!

I also put the "Beautiful town" ordinance and not sure what public project I want to start yet. Maybe another bridge. That's todays task. Decide what I want to do


----------



## cornimer

Finally placed my second PWP! Set up the gyroid to collect funds for the tulip topiary.  Other than that I just did tasks for villagers.


----------



## Trundle

Placed my first PWP, which was a suspension bridge. I immediately paid it off since I spent a good amount of time yesterday catching bugs on the island. I also upgraded my house (the 98,000 bell upgrade)! It'll be glorious to have two bridges when I open up the game tomorrow.

I also grew two more orange tulips, bringing me up to a total of three. I am now trying to get purple tulips from the batch of three orange tulips. I might start placing paths down in my town soon too, since I am finally full on villagers. Leif's shop is under construction so I'm excited to get an axe.

Also, I haven't done this yet, but I should be purchasing a golden watering can from someone on the forums later tonight! Good day overall.


----------



## drowningfairies

Finally got Stitches plotted in a good spot, after accidentally messing up and putting Marshal in a horrible spot. 

Breeding some flowers now. Excited for this new town.


----------



## Prodigu

Honestly didnt do much but i did some planning for the future
-I used Wisp to move Pompom in, so she'll be moving in soon
-I also went and scanned in some path stuff I'd like for when i remodel my town
-I also put off my town hall renovations for a later date, this way i can reconsider what town hall i'd like for when i remodel
-Im also most likely selling my 2.1 million bells worth of turnips for 617 / Turnip so im rly excited to see how much i make  Quick Update: I made 12 Million bells so im gonna finish my house renovations
-Finally im gonna destroy a bridge that way townsfolk will suggest more bridges, so i can see what style i like


----------



## daisyy

just got the upgrade for the museum renovation hurrah! but it might have to wait until the weekend before i get a chance to grind and get bells on the island. next up on my list are the dream suite and other pwps! pretty happy with my house as it is now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got some new orange and black cosmos and watered my black cosmos to breed more.
- Let my husband visit to buy a bonsai for Kabuki.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Worked a shift at the cafe and got Superb Coffee Beans, which I put up for sale at Retail.
- Annalisa visited me in my house and gave me a dolly.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## Lemonsky

I fully paid a loan, asked for another house expansion (the secret storage room) and funded a metal bench today. I'm also going to visit Fang's house soon - this time I'll remember the visit, since yesterday I forgot that Charlise was going to come over.  Though turns out she forgot about it too.


----------



## drowningfairies

So far I have;
- Finished paying off Mayor's loan for a bigger upstairs room.
- Royal crown was in Label's shop, so went ahead and bought it to catalog. Getting into the swing of purchasing everything so I can have it already in the book.
- Found my first giant clam shell in this town.
- Got my main room organized since it's finally maxed. 
- Bought some stuff from Reese.


----------



## Berrymia

I just started two new towns (AGAIN) cause my last one got corrupted -_- my one town is called cocoloco and my other towns name is Katamari. In both towns I just accomplished planted the town tree ehehe.


----------



## Prodigu

Today I managed to 
-finish my art collection in my town 
-I also paid to take down a bridge that way I can get villagers to suggest new bridges (I recently learned that villagers wont suggest new bridges if you have all 3)
- Pompom's plot was placed  she is moving into the spot that Fang was (which is right next to my house)
-Finally I got some Gold Roses, and Red carnations (I need more carnations) Those 2 flowers look really nice


----------



## Strahberri

Dug up all the fossils and returned W. Link his mitten.. not so productive today but thats okay!


----------



## Stella-Io

I randomly woke up Mayor Ginseng at 1am, so I decided to go to the island. I caught a scarab, giant stag, giant trevally and a whale shark that apparently I hadn't caught before. So now I have 4 new additions it the muesuem.

Also celebrated Mayor Ginseng's 1 year anniversary, man I'm glad I TT'ed back a day.


----------



## Ojo46

I got a TON of catalog work done today. Got some cool items through trades, and got all of the furniture, wallpaper, and flooring that you can buy at the Nookling’s store registered!


----------



## yocxlin

Not much of a productive day. But I completed today's initiatives. Also, I scanned in Wendy and had her plot in a spot I like. I'm so excited to have her in town, she is so cute and she is my first sheep and my first peppy villager. I think I might scan in Eunice as well since she is very pretty (bought her amiibo card for very cheap).

Edit: I just remembered that Sprinkle is also a peppy villager.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host badge.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Grizzly.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my black cosmos to breed more.

Alt:
- Checked his mail and got a funny letter from Sterling.


----------



## drowningfairies

Finally was able to activate beautiful town ordinance in my new town.

Got a badge from Phineas for shopping. Trying to fill my catalog so I've bought everything in sight.

Also donated some more fossils and bugs.


----------



## Khaelis

Haven't really been doing much the last couple days, mostly due to the fact I'm waiting on the coconut trees to grow on my island since I finally got around to optimizing it for better money-making. Been mostly just sorting out my town and doing various daily things.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Aaaaaaaiii haaaaaave completed getting high scores in every. each. maps of all 3 levels in Desert Island Escape!! Yay~!!☆


----------



## Lemonsky

I got the secret storage room added and paid the loan right away. It also seems to be a good luck day today since I got quite a lot of bells from the money rock and instead of 100 bells, the trees I shook gave me 200 bells.

Now I'm just waiting for my ordered items to arrive so I can redecorate my basement room.


----------



## Prodigu

I didnt do much today, since im mainly waiting on some stuff to happen however i did some stuff
-I finished my Fossil collection today 
-I'm gonna get Boots soon for my town since Kitty is going to be in boxes tomorrow


----------



## Cobra

Fiiiiinally got all of Shrunk’s emotions and the Golden Watering Can!!
Swear that can took like 100 days instead of 15 haha


----------



## drowningfairies

Attempting to organize my hybrids.
Been breeding all different sorts, and I'm so used to only breeding pink flowers. 

Moved the hybrids to the beach by color so I can put them in town later.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a gyroid and 4 gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden wall torch.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Made a few tweaks to my landscaping.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- I also finally remembered to check the museum shop for the paintball wall, found it and bought it.  That was the last of the museum shop items I needed for my catalog.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Got Master Shopper badge and Master Turnip Trader badge today for the mayor in town オアシス.




Spoiler:


----------



## LunarMako

I went back in time to take part in Pave`s festival. I wanted to get the Pave set back. I seem to have lost a bunch of items I know I had before. It is like I cleaning out all four of my characters inventory. I have no idea why I would have gotten rid of stuff I wanted. I either forgot I sold them or I somehow lost them. Makes no sense. So now I have to try and get back what I am pretty sure I had and want again. I was building my 4th characters house so I could put these exact missing items in. UGHHHH


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained last night.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden table.
- Worked on the same bit of landscaping I keep re-doing over and over again.  I'm so close to getting it right.
- Picked up some extra flowers that I don't think I'll be needing in the future and sold them.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a gyroid for storage.
- Got a visit from Anabelle in his home and she gave me a djimbe drum.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## drowningfairies

Cleaning up all the flowers from breeding, currently. Reds and yellows are everywhere.

- Paid off another home loan
- found fossils and donated them
- Placed my camp in town

Not much going on currently. The nooklings are upgrading the shop, so thats exciting.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town and chatted with his villagers.
- Finished up a majority of the landscaping that was left to do in my town. Waiting to see how things look when a few trees grow in to decide if any more tweaks need to be made.
- Picked up most of the extra common flowers around my town because I know I won't need them. I only left a few in the thin space between my house and some bamboo to temporarily protect from new bamboo shoots. Eventually, I want clovers in that space.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Got up to 20,000,000 in the ABD. I don't think that means anything in the game, but it's my personal high so I was proud of it.


----------



## Khaelis

Not a ton today, but: 

- Finally was able to go to the Island to make Bells, after completely annihilating it 3 days ago. Re-did the entire island to be 200% optimal in Bell making. Made about 500,000 tonight! 
- Nook's Homes finally had a dark-coloured wooden door for my rustic themed home. 
- Prevented Piper from moving.


----------



## Sweetstar

Today I designed my town flag and i'm pretty proud of it  It's of my cute little parrot and since I love him so much I decided to base the flag off him.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Celebrated Paula birthday and she loved her gift.  Put the splendid tee on during her party.  
Stopped another mover.  There have been 8 movers this month.


----------



## Euphy

stitchmaker said:


> Main Town
> Celebrated Paula birthday and she loved her gift.  Put the splendid tee on during her party.
> Stopped another mover.  There have been 8 movers this month.


Aha last two sentences sounds like they are from a guantanamo bay enforcer's journal


----------



## Lexlac

Visited with all of my villagers and did daily runs to all of the shops. Love having grass again!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

In Hanguri, finally finished paying the cost for the Cafe...now to get the landscaping done around it. Not much else is going on right now.


----------



## mlaco

Loving all of these posts! My town needs some major work... Im stuck tho until I get more public works going.  Until then im continuing paths and villager house designs.


----------



## Vanillous

Started off not so well when I saw one of my dreamies (Poppy) had placed her plot right in front of the place I _actually_ wanted her to move, but then I made it work by putting the PWP fence in the original place, so now it's going to be her own little garden!


----------



## Khaelis

Uhhh, not a whole bunch today... but: 

- Timmy at T&T Mart has informed me that on March 24, they will be closing for renovations! 
- Shampoodle is also very close to completion! I think it will be done tomorrow. 
- Paid off my left room's loan with 250,000 Bells to spare, and asked Nook to build my right room next! 

Going to use that 250,000 Bells to buy Turnips tomorrow morning. Hoping they are 95 each or so! May also go to the Island later as well, just to make some extra Bells. Perhaps just enough to pay off my home loan!


----------



## Alexis

new town dream ^-^


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a safe from the post office for saving 20,000,000 bells.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Visited my spare town to sell my turnips for a small profit.
- While I was in my spare town, I pulled weeds, dug up fossils and picked up mushrooms to sell.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## Alexis

made sure my dream address was accurate lol


----------



## Khaelis

Couple things today: 

- Finally got around to digging up all the fossils and gyroids I've neglected these past couple days. 
- Shampoodle has opened, and the supermarket has closed for renovations! 
- Joan was selling Turnips for an amazing 91 each! I bought 4,000 of them. 
- The spolight item for Re-Tail was Furniture, so I decided to sell all of my Pave items and got a great 420,000 Bells! 
- Used said Bells to pay off my home loan, and I am now unlocking the rear room on the first floor! 
- Skye's birthday was today! Unfortunately, I had no gift for her... 
- No one seems to be wanting to move, but I'm going to be checking more later tonight. 

Will probably go back to the island later tonight as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Got the Throne from Wishy the Star! 
- Got the K.K. Slider Diehard gold badge from Phineas!
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Hugh gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought 3000 turnips.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

Alt:
- Checked his mail and got a rococo table from Wishy the Star.
- Sold a few items at Retail.
- Put his extra money in the ABD to earn more interest at the end of the month.


----------



## LunarMako

I got my golden axe today. Been buying trees lately, because I am working on trying to get my prefect town status. So I finally got the golden axe myself (even though I got one from someone on here before)


----------



## Berrymia

I got the approval to be mayor in my second town Katamari. I also started to breed hybrids, so pretty basic stuff. Next up is cutting all the trees down to get a better overview where I want to place PWPs.


----------



## Lemonsky

Kidd finally informed me about his plans to move. _Finally_. I had been waiting.  His house is in a weird place and I'm not a fan of his smug personality.


----------



## carackobama

- helped Julian find a new furniture item for his house
- relandscaped part of town as I wasn’t happy with it
- paid off some more of my loan for the final room expansion in my house
- worked a shift at The Roost
- went to the island and caught a few rare bugs to sell at Re-Tail


----------



## drowningfairies

Restarted town, so an admin of a facebook group helped me move everything and get my town fixed back up. 
The setup of my last one was horrid


----------



## Khaelis

Well, to start off today, I got rumours that Dora, and unwanted Villager, was moving out. She then proceeded to troll me and change her mind on me when she pinged me. Other than that: 

- Unlocked (and paid off) the second floor to the Museum! Silver Tools, here I come. 
- The Supermarket, Super T&T, opened up today. 
- I'm incredibly close to getting the Silver Watering Can. I think I'm 4 days away? 
- Donated quite a few things to the Museum as well. 

Other than that, I did do some mental planning on my paths and I have a rough draft in my head right now. I'm just looking for a path that will work best for my ideas and fits my rustic/nature theme.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Annalisa gave me another copy of her picture.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my bamboo shoots since they were on premium in his town.
- Did a small bit of landscaping.  Just working on making the final tweaks now.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Caught a snow crab, which was new to his encyclopedia.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## AlFair

Bought a Fishing Rod. Caught: loach, pale chub, rainbow trout, crucian carp
Bought a Regal Bed from Tia for 3,125 while visiting her home.
Gave Felicity a Crucian Carp. In return, she gave me _another_ leopard tee. I don't want this ugly shirt, thank you.
Found a Sapphire Nugget.
Redd mailed me my Solemn Painting.
Felicity mailed me a letter saying that her birthday is the 30th. I'm gonna give her the leopard shirt she keeps trying to push onto me. I'm sure she'll be thrilled.
Finally caught a bee; 2:4. I either miscounted, or I forgot to pick up a hive somewhere.
Found a Sawhorse and Lucky Gold Cat in the trees.
Blathers assessed five fossils: plesio skull _new_, styraco torso _new_, pachy tail x2 _new_, ankylo torso.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Sold my turnips for a pretty good profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Visited my husband's town and chatted with his villagers.
- Made a few more tweaks to my landscaping.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## MasterM64

Today in PARADISE, I accomplished the following:

- Did my dailies
- Talked with my villagers
- Did some landscaping tweaking in a tiny area of town (once some things are done growing, I will update my dream address again )
- Finished making/porting over 2 e-Reader Card Designs (added Triforce Tile & Yoshi's Egg)!


----------



## Nooblord

I?ve been waiting for Sheldon to move out of my town since 2016. I never really cared for him, but he seems to really love Charmelo because he has never approached me to move out... until today.
Funny thing is I recently wrote him a letter letting him know that I found his loyalty to Charmelo admirable. Guess that did the trick.
Strange how I?ve wanted him gone for so long but now that it?s actually happening it feels like we?re losing an old friend.

So long, Sheldon. It?s been fun.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Planted a bush.
- Let my husband visit to buy a painting from Redd.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## drowningfairies

Covered up my town in paths to help plot reset my villagers. 
Now to breed even more flowers.


----------



## Otori

Unlocked the museum second floor- on my way to get the Roost cafe!


----------



## Khaelis

Adopted Elmer (finally!!!), and bought a silver fishing rod and silver shovel! Also incredibly close to getting a silver watering can as well. Plan on tidying up my town slightly later as well, before I try to unlock another PWP and head to the island for Bells.


----------



## LunarMako

I was always too picky with trying to place my trees and flowers perfectly. I also left a lot of money and fossils on the ground as well as organization that wasn't taking up my inventory space. Recently I just bought 30 plus trees and just planted them everywhere. I finally, after many years, have gotten my perfect town status. I am three days in now. Finally getting Jacobs Ladders now too.


----------



## DoctorPaine

2 and a half weeks ago, Mayor Paine of Stardust had a simple dream- adopt Bob. He had a cool style, fit the town theme, might make a good friend for Bud!

Several missed connections, one (handled as well as could be hoped for!) medical emergency that left internet inaccessible to the DS, and a change of system later, Bob F I N N A L L Y arrived in Stardust. 

Incidentally, the next villager I wanted out pinged me about moving sooo uh
Thanks Bob!

I’ve also accomplished a lot of roaming around potential plots for a new Callisto on my other game!


----------



## Elin

I talked to villagers, completed a couple requests, did a bunch of flower-watering to help breed more hybrids, did some bell-farming on the island, and had Fauna ping me to suggest the flower arch PWP (yay!).


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a gorgeous dream town.
- Visited my husband's town and let him visit my town to work on the visitor/host badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Planted a bush.  If I'm happy with everything once it grows in, that might be the last of my landscaping.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## maple22

I was feeling very generous today, so I sent a bunch of letters with gifts attached to most of my villagers.
Also, it's raining right now, and I caught a coelacanth on my second try!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and i just caught another one on my fourth try!


----------



## catsoup

- finally had the department store built today
- bought a bunch of items to add to the catalog
- watered the flowers in my town
- helped out some of my villagers w/ their requests
- talked to katrina
- donated a piece of art to the museum


----------



## Khaelis

Not a ton today, since I woke up very late due to not feeling 100%. Did a few things, though: 

- Elmer has plotted his house in my desired location! I've been looking for him for AGES. 
- Did some more tidying up around my town, planning out some locations for trees. 

That's pretty much it, but it's something.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Walked around town to check how my most recent trees and bushes were growing in. So far, it's looking good.
- Went to the island, completed a bunch of tours, and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got an impromptu visit from Mint while he was checking his storage.
- Left some stationary outside my mayor's house.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Got a picture from pink squid gurl!!<3


----------



## Lemonsky

I found a blossom dress in the shop today.


----------



## drowningfairies

It took me 10 years to plot Stitches, but now he's in his place right beside Marshal.

About to upgrade my house, and maybe make an alt for my sanrio town? Maybe a pudding theme so I can use the Purin set.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the visitor/host badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Talked to a few villagers to complete a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Started the lengthy process of cleaning up all the breeding hybrids from my beach and moving them to my alt's storage.  I managed to get through everything except my large quantity of orange roses today.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Not much today~Talked to Sabel- I think tomorrow I FINALLYYYYY unlock the QR code scanner! Have also been trying to spot Isabelle sleeping at night to unlock the dream suite. Earned about 100k bells at the island!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Did some major landscaping! I finished the payments on the statue fountain and demolished the torch (can't wait until tomorrow!) I also started preparing all the holdables that I'll be using as gifts for dreamers. I have 10 days to complete everything! Will I be able to do it?? :O


----------



## Otori

Got the Roost Cafe!


----------



## cornimer

I took my first trip to the island in my new town! Did a couple tours and collected some bananas and lemons to bring back home.


----------



## catsoup

- sold a bunch of items to re-tail + made a good amount of money
- bought turnips from joan
- watered all of the flowers in my town + picked all weeds
- did a little bit of landscaping
- completed villager requests
- went to the island + went on a few tours
- bought some items for the catalog


----------



## stitchmaker

Mayor opened her mail from Lolly and found a Blue Hydrangea start.
Completed a petition for Lolly.  Got another men's toilet from Ed. 
3rd player opened the game to clear the streetpass tag.
2nd player did some Spring cleaning and cleared her mailbox.


----------



## Wallows

- bred my first black rose!
- found out that to get a golden one I need a golden watering can which will take me forever to get...
- got my approval rating to 79. It's never taken this long before but I won't give up!
- found out that Annabelle and Genji are friends 
- donated a mole cricket and other fish to the museum


----------



## Alexis

i organized everything


----------



## vinesse

Ive recently started this town (it's my third), and today managed to collect all the signatures I needed for Club LOL, along with paying off the Dream Suite, which is one of my most favorite aspects of this game!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Ordered a paper lantern because I'd like to try it in my house.  If it doesn't work, it'll still make a nice gift for Annalisa.
- Planted a bunch of banana trees on my newly cleared beach.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Finished cleaning all the breeding hybrids off the beach and placing them in his storage.


----------



## drowningfairies

I've been decorating my home! So far got the main room finished, now onto the bedroom!


----------



## Lucas4080

Completed April Fools day and received the picture of all the residents!!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Succeeded having Marina decorate her table with a Fairy Bottle.
It looks nice in her room~


----------



## Vikaela

Lucas4080 said:


> Completed April Fools day and received the picture of all the residents!!



Just came here to post exactly this!
It was my first time, too c:
Blanca is annoying but at least I got pictures out of it~


----------



## Berrymia

Finally got my cafe and I got the lighthouse suggested! I also started with gardening. 
Also, i customized the alpine set (well, it’s a WIP!). Im still not sure with which fabric I should go, basically I have to decide between red and mint green/brown. I want my mayors house to look sorta rustic so I’ll see which custom furniture will work better.
Oh yeah, and it was April fools day and I totally cheated with the answers


----------



## Tobyjgv

STILL waiting for sable to give me the dang QR code scanner! I'm sure it's been over 10 days.. Other than that, I got a few picture frames of my villagers and I can't wait to get them all and such


----------



## red_odessa

I completed the mermaid home exterior set, and finally x-pollinated a white carnation! 10 year old me would be proud.


----------



## mayor thorn

I beat Blanca at every turn, I squeed at Melba?s silly face while Blanca was impersonating her, and I continued to fail at creating blue roses. All in all, it?s been a fine day in Moonwood.


----------



## Majora Moon

For me I:
Reset the town and got a new set of starting villagers.
I cleared the April Fools event
I decided to keep Fauna since she came with the town
Ankha is staying forever


----------



## Wallows

finally got my approval rating to 100% yesssss... thank u Blanca without u this would have never happened


----------



## stitchmaker

Completed April's Fools Day.  Fake Tutu dream job was Kitty White.  
Sydney told the mayor that Lolly is thinking of moving.  With the event I have to wait till tomorrow to stop her.


----------



## Khaelis

Decided NOT to take part in April Fools, as I want to earn my villager's pictures the hard way.


----------



## vinesse

Today I managed to go ahead and catch all the fish that are available in April! Tomorrow I'm going to go for the bugs and the diving creatures. But, I also managed to pay off the second floor of the museum for Blathers, and got the QR sewing machine in Able's!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed the April Fool's Day event.
- Got all of my villager's pictures, including three that I didn't already own.
- Put the three new pictues in my Memories room in the museum.
- Ordered an extra classic buffet from my catalog since I ran out of table space for pictures.
- Got my paper lantern in the mail and put it in my zen garden room. Played around with the furniture until I was happy with the layout.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a shirt at Retail.


----------



## Cobra

I only wanted Aurora and Sprinkle’s pictures today.
Of course Aurora just haaaad to be the last one pranked.
So I ended up with everyone’s pictures XD


----------



## Lemonsky

My left room expansion was done today, so I could decorate the room more since it had felt pretty cramped for a while. It's a plant room so adding the honeybee chest my friend gave me once feels really fitting too. 
Now I'll just have to pay for that expansion.


----------



## Ojo46

Yesterday I did some more catalog work to try to get closer to completing it!


----------



## Giddy

Yesterday, I started my second town~! 
Mayor Misha of Fernweh~

I've never reset for a town map either, my first town I think I just picked out of the four. But it did take a while to find a map.

Today I went back on and finished the little things you do when you talk with Isabelle, like catching stuff and giving her a shell etc
I'm gonna add my second player today! :3


----------



## Stella-Io

It's been a while since I've played any AC.

Treehut-
•Scanned some QRs to landscape monster island
•Made Yusha, a path holder and hero of the town. I wanted to make her later so I could use her spot as a personality reset space, but  my other 2 characters can't hold the QRs for the future path, despite the fact that both of them hold minimal town designs as it is.

Secret-
•Transferred 15.8mil bells from Ingrid to Yusha, to help pay off her soon to be castle from Rune 4, and to get Secret ready for a restart.

I haven't played in Luminosa or Moriyo Village yet, but that'll change later.


----------



## intestines

Today I finished designing an outfit for a character from this one tv show. I couldn't find it anywhere so I decided to just make an outfit


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Stopped Lolly from moving and completed all tasks for the villagers.
Got an invite from Iggly to sit at the campfire.  It was a nice way to end the night.


----------



## moonbyu

Paid off all home loan
Got Blanca's pic
Stopped Dobie from moving


----------



## Wallows

- unlocked the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs and donated them to the museum 

I was a little tired today so I didn't do much.


----------



## Kimurni

Got my second house upgrade for the mayor of my second town!
Finally time to start earning real bells to pay off all those loans


----------



## cornimer

I went back in time to do April Fool's today since I didn't have time yesterday. I still didn't have time to do the whole thing today, but I did get pictures from Tom, Jeremiah, Joey and Blanche!


----------



## maple22

- got Blanca's pic
- Ozzie moved out

and not much else. my town feels kind of "empty" right now because i don't currently have a peppy villager :c


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got Blanca's picture in the mail.
- Got the classic buffet I ordered in the mail and set it up in my Memories room in my museum.
- Rearranged the furniture in my Memories room to accommodate my newest pictures.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Sold an item at Retail.


----------



## Vikaela

I picked up all of the beehives that ruined my perfect town status


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited a couple of dream towns.
- Placed a few flowers back on my beach for decoration.
- Accidentally dug up a piece of my cut bamboo fencing, so I replanted it.
- Enjoyed walking around my town during cherry blossom season! 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to Anabelle and she gave him a pear.
- Sold an item at Retail.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Met Phineas while roaming around my town オアシス and he gave me the Gold hosting badge which I had been working towards for a year finally.





Spoiler:


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Pulled some flowers out of his storage to decorate the beach.
- Reorganized the flowers in his storage.


----------



## Khaelis

Motivation has been pretty low the last couple days, so I really have not been accomplishing much, but Kody is moving some time next week, so at least I'll be able to invite over my seventh villager who will probably be Shari.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah, including the Ancient Wall!
- Did a little more landscaping on my beach.
- Went to the island and completed a bunch of tours.
- Caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Patty pinged me to leave and I agreed to let her go.

Alt:
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## AndrewCrossing

Motivation has been pretty low the last couple days, so I really have not been accomplishing much, but Kody is moving some time next week, so at least I'll be able to invite over my seventh villager who will probably be Shari.

Hope things get better for you <3


----------



## daisyy

Last night I finally got one of my dreamies - Dobie! Today, I plan on re-organizing my hybrids on the beach and working towards my Tortimer Island medals badge.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hit the score 110,000+ on HHA theme challenge!!! In my town Lumina, for the first time ever in my NL life ooooohhhh yeaaaaasssss!!!
YES! Y E S!!!


----------



## Tobyjgv

^Congratsss!!!!!!

For me, I was being productive when working in my town! I have been landscaping and making positive changes!


----------



## maralacesphye

I did some fishing and caught a koi for the daily CAT challenge thing-that-I-forget-the-name-of. I also caught a fish for Pekoe, since she asked for a barbel steed. Bought everything that the Able Sisters stocked today, set up to have my last cobblestone bridge demolished (with the plan to replace it with a third brick bride tomorrow), and bred some blue pansies!


----------



## AccfSally

Focusing on landscaping in Faebi right now, so far so good.
Some villagers still haven't requested the PWPs I'm looking for.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Found Tom camping and think he might be visiting from my other town.  He mentioned that his town had the same fruit.
Stopped another mover and completed all tasks for the villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sold my turnips for a fairly decent profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a couple of dream addresses.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Bought a flower seed from Leif and planted it on my beach.

Alt:
- Gave my mayor a gift for Hugh.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## vinesse

Today I finally got my first emotion from Shrunk, and Kicks opened its doors! I also managed to buy the silver fishing rod from the museum, which felt nice. I've never gotten a golden rod or net on any of my animal crossing games the legitimate way, but so far I think I'm on a good track to finally check that off!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I haven't played yet today but I planted some cedar trees and lined some areas with flowers and bushes too. I managed to find screenshots of my town for a few years ago and I'm so happy with the progress that I've made in the last little while.


----------



## Lemonsky

I haven't done anything too fancy today, but I finally caught Punchy the pill bug that he wanted. For some reason it took a while to find.  When you don't have to find one, they seem to appear a lot but when you actually do need to find one, they feel oddly scarce.


----------



## Valzed

I haven't had a chance to play yet this morning but last night I passed my 4th Gracie Fashion Check with Mayor Bo of Sheepish. I was very happy about that.


----------



## AccfSally

Still working on my other town, Faebi.

I used one of my other towns to purchase some furniture for my houses in this town and I'm going on a PWP hunt.

Also Apple wanted me to give her an apple to eat.


----------



## Stella-Io

In Treehut I got a petition signed and paid off Yusha's loan, so now I can start decorating her house.

I transferred all the bells Ingrid currently had to Dulce so now I can finally, _finally_ pay off Dulce's loan and add the two side rooms for seating in her bakery.

Also found out I tagged Drift from Secret, which I didn't want to do, but now that I have 10 villagers, hopefully Colton will ask to move out. I'll probably transfer him to Luminosa for the time being until I'm set on giving him up or not, since he does fit Luminosa's theme.

In Luminosa I apparently unlocked the Dream Suite. I did go out with my Nintendo to a place with WiFi today, but in the parking lot I wasn't getting any bars when I opened it. Guess I got connection while inside. I also did that towns first April Fools and got all the animals pictures.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Even though I was EXTREMELY sad that I had to restart, I was able to catch back up to where I was before, and am feeling great! Me deleting my town was a great "learning experience" I guess. I've made new friends too . I started my hybrid garden also!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Bought only 2000 turnips from Joan because the price was not very good.
- Bought a red cosmos seed from Leif and planted it on my beach.
- Chopped down and replanted a banana tree to move it one space over.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## Lemonsky

I got a bathhouse wall from Saharah, and it's cool since I'd been looking for that one. It looks neat in my bathroom! Now if I could get the bath tile too.


----------



## Elin

I did a couple villager tasks, some minor landscaping, and then put paths down everywhere to dissuade Daisy from picking a bad spot for her home. Took longer than expected, but I'm happy to have one of my dream villagers moving in!


----------



## salty-

Getting a lot of items for my 2nd character's house, Got the outside of Brewsters more decorated, watered all my carnations, put more paths down, and I'm almost done with the left room on my character's house!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Sand Garden floor.
- Sold my turnips for a decent profit.
- Let my husband visit to sell his turnips.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Autumn Floor! Finally! 
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today I've decided will be 'Luminosa Day' where I basically play in Luminosa all day to get alot of work done. So far I-

?Donated new bugs, fish and a statue and painting
?Celebrated my fountain after forever (oops)
?Set up the campsite. I do have enough bells to pay it off right now, but I messed up the tree placement around it earlier. I redid the saplings so now hopefully they'll all grow.
?Made some pathwork around the campsite, ReTail, Town Hall and the Information Center (aka Vera's house)
?Made Verano (Vera)
?Also cleaned up the mayors house, both up and down stairs. Somethin is, 'off' about her living room, thou I can't tell what.


----------



## daisyy

Not much admittedly :/ Ran a few errands for townsfolk (including catching an ocean fish for Moe and giving furniture to Pashmina) and checking on my hybrids/buying out my main street. I need to make it a priority to clean out my locker at some point this week! It's a mess and terribly disorganized in there. Also need to start prepping for Gracie visits since I just got TIY and have been selling all of my clothes since I pretty much just wear what I like and not anything according to a theme.

ETA: Also got the sunshine joke which is adorable!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Bought a white cosmos from Leif and planted it on my beach.
- Decided I might need a few more pink roses, so I watered them to breed more.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a random visit from Grizzly.
- Pulled a few items out of storage and left them for my mayor to mail to villagers.
- Pulled my pink roses out of storage and planted them on the beach for my mayor.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Have moved the last 2 villagers I had been holding for my family and friend.




Spoiler:  






















And she gave me her picture as good-bye gift.
Goodbye, and see you soon, Flurry! ☺​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Finally decided to go without a snooty for a bit and replace Eloise with Genji the Jock. Nothing against her. Looking at Eloise from the front, it looked like she had a lazy eye, which amused me and made me want to keep her longer for a while.


----------



## maple22

- did an island tour for MEOW coupons
- sent out a ton of letters w/gifts attached
- changed my house's interior a bit


----------



## Tobyjgv

I started my hybrid garden with the help of this wonderful community! I had to reset town, but am being productive and slowly catching back up  Payed off some loans because when resetting i stored some of my valuable things at a friends town, also-thanks to this community!


----------



## aburayacrossing

Today I invited in Dobie so now I have almost all cranky villagers. They are all here temporarily so I can get those zen PWPs!


----------



## cornimer

Haven't played for about a week but now that crazy assignment season is done I can play regularly again. Today I just did tasks for my villagers and talked to them.


----------



## Elin

Today I unlocked T.I.Y., got Daisy moved into the spot I wanted her house to be, did a couple villager tasks, and planted some trees.


----------



## lunarsunset

Finally got my paws on some persimmon trees!


----------



## maple22

- bought some items from the catalog
- changed my house a little bit
- bought a painting from Redd

I also experienced two strange glitches:
- Kapp'n started talking to himself at the Roost.





(vs. how it was a few minutes later)




- This morning, I was sent some items I ordered at the campsite the previous day. At 5pm, they were sent again!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town to see Shari for her birthday.  Too bad it wouldn't let me celebrate it properly.
- Bought a sun cosmos seed from Leif and planted it on my beach.
- Got two new pink roses.
- Watered my pink roses to breed more.
- Went to the island, found a toy hammer and bought it, and completed some tours.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to Mint and Grizzly.
- Completed a request for Grizzly.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## maralacesphye

Celebrated the opening of New Iary's Cafe, and funded another flower bed!~


----------



## Ryumia

Here's what I did today in my town:


Demolished lots of PWPs.
Changed my Town Tune for a change of pace.
Changed my paths to a different design.
Relocate some of my flowerss.
Stop someone from leaving my town.
Sort of re-pathing my town. (Not really sure how I want to be yet.)
That's basically all I have accomplished. I would have liked to do more and really make some good progress, but I'm pretty stumped with how I want to re-design my town.


----------



## salty-

Got a lot more done in my secondary's characters home and have more furniture I need for her house in storage for when I get to the rooms I needed them for. Also got everything I needed to customize in my cafe completely done and I just need a few more smaller items to complete it! First room is also now a bit more decorated. Helped my friend out with her house and got her a lot more furniture that she is needing. My mayor's living room is also now set up! I just need to go back and change the furniture to the dark wood variants of it.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor completed all tasks and bought a Wild Painting for another town.
Player 3 cleared the streetpass tag and visit/host.  Found Phineas and got the silver visit badge.


----------



## ShadowDire

I did a lot of town developement and decorating the upstairs of the museum with some items I needed to store!! It was great, I am also working on gathering bells for expanding my basement wootwoot.


----------



## Wallows

- after a couple days I paid off the Dream Suite construction. My villagers donated like 1k in 3 days 
- got signatures for Club LOL
- scanned some QRs that I'm gonna use for paths
- gardening!


----------



## maple22

- changed some of my rooms a bit (again)
- stopped Chief from moving out
- tried to catch some fish, but I never got any of the most expensive ones (despite the fact that it's raining).


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks and a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got two new pink roses.
- Watered my pink roses to breed more.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a gold nugget from the ore rock, making 3 total, so I took them to Cyrus and he made me a golden bed.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed some tours, and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Gave some stationary to my mayor.
- Picked up all the pink roses on my beach to store them again.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Having a bit of a mental block right now. I'm not motivated because I lost all data, and am struggling to start over. Every few hours I keep resetting because i'm unhappy.. Idk what to do. 

Other than that, i've been slowly progressing and improving my new town, hopefully I can catch up quickly!


----------



## salty-

Secondary character's up stairs room is getting more completed! Finally came up with a theme for it and what furniture to use for it so it's getting there now! Her bedroom is now getting slowly furnished, more Landscaping done, Mayor's side office is almost completed and her living room is almost done.


----------



## AlFair

*New Town:* Lavande (Day 001: 11.April.19)
*Mayor:* Magnolia
*Native Fruit:* Apples
*Starting Villagers:* Samson, Goldie, Harry, Pango, Nate

*Starting Clothes:*
Rugby Tee (Sold)
Brown Striped Socks
Brown Pumps

*Starting Bells:* 0
*Ending Bells:* 11065

*Found*:
Money Rock (x8)
Silver Nugget (Sold)
Blue Wardrobe
Upright Piano

*Given:*
Oranges (x3) (Isabelle)
Lined Paper (Isabelle)
Watering Pal (Isabelle)
Melon Tee (Goldie)

*Bought:*
Shovel
Fishing Pole
Beacon Fire
Harpsichord
Fortune Cookie
SMB3 Paper

Bug Net (Isabelle)

Men's Recruit Suit
Jade Plaid Shirt (Sold)
Kimono (Sold)
New Spring Skirt (Sold)
Space Pants

HMD
Beak
Leaf
Red Umbrella (Sold)
Diving Mask
Purple Imp Hood
Baby Hat

Coconut Palm
Common Chair
Common Bed
Office Locker

*Donated:*
Stego Torso
Ankylo Torso
Iguanodon Tail
Megacerops Head

Common Butterfly
Yellow Butterfly
Tiger Butterfly
Bee
Honeybee
Ladybug
Spider

Pale Chub
Barbel Steed
Crucian Carp
Loach
Bluegill
Clown Fish
Surgeonfish
Sea Bass
Horse Mackerel
Red Snapper
Squid

*Things Done:*
Payed the 10000 bell down payment.
Built Magnolia's house basically in the middle of the map. I kind of regret my location choice.
Wrote letters to every villager; gave three apples to the villagers I like to try and coax them to give me new fruit.
Found and moved all the flowers to along the river starting near Magnolia's house.
Planted the perfect apple and oranges.


----------



## AlFair

Lavande (Day 002: 12.April.19)

Mayor Magnolia
*Starting Bells:* 11065
*Ending Bells:* 4948

*Found:*
Pit-Fall Seed (Sold)
Money Rock (x8)
Emerald (Sold)
Storage Case
Clear Model

*Given:*
Purple Tie-Dye Tank (Goldie) (Sold)

*Bought:*
Fortune Cookie
Camouflage Paper
Loom (3000 Bells)
Minimalist Minitable (2500 Bells)

Vegetarian Shirt (420 Bells) (Sold)
Security Tee (420 Bells)
Pastel-Stripe Tee (360 Bells) (Sold)
Scale-Armor Pants (1000 Bells)
Military Pants (600 Bells)

Ghost Umbrella (352 Bells)
Outback Hat (320 Bells)
Matronly Bun (480 Bells)
Shower Cap (240 Bells)
Rimmed Glasses (240 Bells)
Doctor's Mirror (600 Bells) (Sold)
Red Nose (80 Bells) (Sold)

Ranch Table (1190 Bells)

Purple-Pumpkin Head (3 Coupons)
Red-Pumpkin Head (3 Coupons)
Yellow-Pumpkin Head (3 Coupons)

*Donated:*
Peacock Butterfly
Mantis

Tadpole
Crawfish
Dab
Sea Horse
Barred Knifejaw
Black Bass
Pop-Eyed Goldfish

Tricero Torso
Diplo Tail
Pachy Torso
Megacero Torso

*Things Done:*
Got letter from: Nintendo with the Instruction Manual, the person that was supposed to be mayor, Harry, Nate, Goldie who gave me a purple tie-dye tank, Pango, and Samson.
There is a new house reserved for someone named Hazel next to the Town Hall.
Blue Pansy has sprouted.
Found the Magic Lamp. I put it up because I don't have any of those cards.
Moved all the flowers to along the beach cliff in diagonals in order to try and get hybrids.
Paid off the 39800 loan.
Changed the flag and the town tune.
Citizen Satisfaction is at 29%.

New Resident Arum
*Starting Clothes:*
Jungle-Camo Tee
Grey Socks
Blue Sneakers

*Starting Bells:* 0
*Ending Bells:* 4330

*Given:*
Oranges (x3) (Isabelle)
Lined Paper (Isabelle)
Watering Can (Isabelle)

*Bought:*
Spooky Wall (3 Coupons)
Spooky Carpet (3 Coupons)
Green-Pumpkin Head (3 Coupons)

*Donated:*
Cherry Salmon
Koi
Carp
Rainbow Trout
Zebra Turkeyfish

Stinkbug

*Things Done:*
Put Arum's house next to the river.
Planted the three oranges.
Payed the 10000 bell down payment.


----------



## cornimer

I payed off my windmill pwp, hung out with Tom at my house, found some furniture for Jeremiah and caught a stinkbug for Tad!


----------



## maralacesphye

-So much fishing for the fishing tournament.
-Found some new gyroids!
-Earned two new badges: one for having done lots of tours on the island, and another for having 1,000,000 bells in my account at the post office.
-Greeted W. Link, who's in the process of moving in.
-Bought a solid few things, most of which I resold after, on Main Street.


----------



## AlFair

Lavande (Day 003: 13.April.19)

Mayor Magnolia
*Starting Bells:* 4948
*Ending Bells:* 25133

*Found:*
Money Rock (x8)
Ruby (Sold)
Minimalist Sofa
Cardboard Box

*Given:*
Reel-to-Reel (Chip)
Modern Chair (Chip) (Selling)
Squid Chair x4 (Chip) (Selling x2)
Crab Clock x4 (Chip) (Selling x3)
Football-Fish Lamp x3 (Chip) (Selling)
Marine Pop Floor x3 (Chip) (Sold x2)
Dab Table (Chip)
Sea-Anemone Bed (Chip)
Capsule-Toy Machine (Chip)
Spinning Wheel (Chip)
Juicy-Apple TV (Chip)
Lovely Chair (Chip)
Surveillance Camera (Chip)
Pendulum Clock (Chip)
Electric Kettle (Chip)

*Bought:*
Pear Wardrobe (1400)
Weather Paper (160)
Fortune Cookie
Rook (2800)

Princess Dress (1000)
Orange Lace-Up Dress (700)
Grape Tee (640)
Flame Pants (360)
Red Polka Skirt (360)

Lacy Parasol (320)
Powdered Wig (600)
Green Headgear (800)
Orange Knit Hat (320)
Green Glasses (240)
Brown Glasses (240)
Hockey Mask (600)

Pave Lamp (3 Coupons)
Pave Sofa (3 Coupons)
Pave Chest (3 Coupons)

*Donated:*
Killifish
Guppy
Butterfly Fish
Olive Flounder

Raptor Skull
Parasaur Torso
Fern Fossil

*Things Done:*
Today is the Fish Tourney! I did the thing where you turn in a lot of fish to get more prizes. Pale Chub: 5.20, Loach: 7.50, Loach: 7.90, Loach: 8.00, Crucian Carp: 8.40, Crucian Carp: 8.50, Crucian Carp: 8.65, Crucian Carp: 8.95, Bluegill: 10.40, Bluegill: 10.85, Horse Mackerel: 14.60, Squid: 14.90, Horse Mackerel: 15.10, Horse Mackerel: 15.55, Horse Mackerel: 16.40, Horse Mackerel: 16.50, Black Bass: 16.95, Barbell Steed: 18.50, Barbel Steed: 19.65, Carp: 21.30, Olive Flounder: 32.10, Olive Flounder: 33.10, Red Snapper: 36.35, Sea Bass: 40.50, Sea Bass: 41.80
Rock On Initiative (x1)
TPC Refresh Initiative (x3)
Invest in Yourself Initiative (x2)
Pro Design Initiative (x3)
New Flowers: White Tulips, Pink Tulips, Red Tulips, Orange Cosmos, White Pansies
Citizen Satisfaction is at 64%.
Got a letter from: Campground x3 w/ the green pumpkin, as well as the spooky wall and floor, Isabelle w/ the paw-print wall, HH Showcase
Wrote a letter to: Goldie w/ an apple, Hazel w/ an apple, myself w/ 5000 bells

Arum
*Starting Bells:* 4330
*Ending Bells:* 5035

*Given:*
Paw-Print Wall (Isabelle) (Sold)

*Bought:*
Pave Wall (3 Coupons)
Pave Floor (3 Coupons)
Pave End Table (3 Coupons)

*Donated:*
Sabertooth Skull

*Things Done:*
Got a letter from: Campground x3 w/ the colored pumpkins, Nintendo x2 w/ the manual (sold).
Fossil Boss Initiative (x1)
Pro Design Initiative (x3)

New Resident Azalea
*Starting Clothes:*
Picnic Tee (Sold)
Brown-Striped Socks (Sold)
Brown Pumps

*Starting Bells:* 0
*Ending Bells:* 1652

*Given:*
Oranges (x3) (Isabelle)
Lined Paper (Isabelle)
Watering Can (Isabelle)

*Bought:*
Festivale Accessory (3 Coupons)
Pave Clock (3 Coupons)
Berliner (3 Coupons)

*Things Done:*
Built Azalea's house in the bottom-right corner.
Paid the 10000 bell down payment.


----------



## LadyDestani

It was a very busy day in Sakura.

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Dug up all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and sold them.
- Won first place in the Fishing Tourney and got a lot of furniture from Chip.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited a random dream address to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Found the Reset Center open for the very first time and paid my first visit to Resetti! 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Sold an item at Retail.
- Picked up a new hybrid black tulip that spawned and added it to his storage.


----------



## maple22

I was at work today while most of the Fishing Tourney was going on, but I still was able to win.


----------



## Lemonsky

I got both of the items I'd been looking for from the fortune cookies today. Punchy also gave me his picture.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 3000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Said good-bye to Patty.
- Visited a random dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.

I might play again later tonight, but I wanted to get my dailies done before Game of Thrones. I'll have to see if I have time afterwards to log back on.


----------



## cornimer

-Grinded the Butterfly Discovery Tour until I had enough medals to buy the mermaid table
-Picked up some orders from two lovely TBTers (I have a stock of balloons now ) and asked Huck to move into my town
-Completely ignored the fishing tourney like I do every fishing tourney weekend


----------



## LadyDestani

I did get a chance to play again tonight.

Mayor:
- Moved the flowers from around Patty's house.
- Placed patterns down for the next villager's plot.
- Went to the island, completed a tour, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Talked to several villagers to complete a daily Meow task.
- Said good-bye to Patty.


----------



## cornimer

-Paid off my mortgage, so tomorrow I'll have the giant first floor!
-Plotted and paid off a new bench PWP
-Did favours for my villagers


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town mayor visit/host villagers.  Completed Yuka petition and other villagers task.
Enjoyed Miss Paula and Miss Lolly gardening and the blossom conversation.  Lolly said to try adding a blossom in tea.
They started dancing.


----------



## Elin

I did a couple villager tasks, watered a bunch of my hybrids, did a little bit of layout planning for future villagers, had a bridge PWP suggested, and planted some more trees.


----------



## AlFair

Lavande (Day 004: 14.April.19)
Mayor Magnolia
*Starting Bells:* 25133
*Ending Bells:* 60396

*Found*
Money Rock x8
Silver

*Given*
Mom's Housewarming Gift: Polka-Dot Low Table
Black Letter Jacket (IDR) (Sold)

*Bought*
Snow Shirt (680) (Sold)
Work Shirt (420)
Plaid Cami Dress (600)
Ninja Pants (480)
Green Warm-Up Pants (480) (Sold)

Candy Umbrella (320) (Sold)
White Team Cap (360) (Sold)
Mohawk Wig (480)
Racing Helmet (1200)
Bandage (80)
Eye Mask (160) (Sold)

Ice-Cream Case (1800)
Shaved-Ice Maker (1200)
Flowery Paper
Fortune Cookie

*Donated*
T. Rex Skull
Stego Tail

Pill Bug

*Things Done*
New Flowers: Yellow Cosmos, Red & Yellow Pansies
Shelling Out Initiative x1
Hazel: 108 for Yellow Butterfly
Citizen Satisfaction is at 100%.

Arum
*Starting Bells:* 5035
*Ending Bells:* 9734

*Bought*
Minimalist Minitable (2000) Sold (2499)

Azalea
*Starting Bells:* 1652
*Ending Bells:* 10517

*Given*
Paw-Print Wall (Sold)
Manual (Sold)

*Found*
Birdhouse
Telescope


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Received Patty's picture in the mail.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up 2 new hybrids that spawned due to the rain in my town yesterday and moved them to his storage.


----------



## AlFair

Lavande (Day 005: 15.April.19)
Mayor Magnolia
*Starting Bells:* 60396
*Ending Bells:* 72003

*Found*
Amethyst
Money Rock x8
Candy Jar
Minimalist Wardrobe

*Given*
Blue Diamond Shirt (Samson) (Sold)

*Bought*
Blue Bookcase (1900)
Trash Can (1400)
Airmail Paper
Fortune Cookie

Blue Retro Dress (720)
Kung-Fu Shirt (420)
Bear Tee (390)
Baseball Pants (480)
Grey Formal Skirt (360) (Sold)

Jockey Helmet (680)
Frog Cap (480)
Chef's Hat (360)
Camo Umbrella (320) (Sold)
Superhero Mask (1200) (Sold)
Mint Glasses (240)
King's Beard (8000)

Captain's Hat (15 Medals)
Black Wet Suit (40 Metals)

Patchwork Sofa (900)

Large Bookshelf (3 Coupons)
Lily-Pad Table (3 Coupons)
Sea Globe (3 Coupons)

*Donated*
Flea
Horned Elephant
Goliath Beetle
Horned Dynasty
Fruit Beetle
Wharf Roach
Rainbow Stag
Emperor Butterfly
Horned Atlas
Saw Stag
Horned Hercules
Hermit Crab
Golden Stag
Lantern Fly
Longhorn Beetle
Cyclommatus Stag
Giant Stag

Turban Shell
Sea Cucumber
Snow Crab
Sea Star
Ear Shell
Sea Slug
Sea Anemone
Clam
Octopus
Pearl Oyster
Seaweed

Pufferfish
Giant Trevally
Blue Marlin
Hammerhead Shark
Ribbon Eel
Saw Shark
Shark
Whale Shark

Ptera Right Wing
Archelon Skull
Plesio Torso
Tricera Skull

*Things Done*
New Flowers: Yellow Roses, White Tulips, Orange Cosmos, White Pansies x2, Yellow Pansies
New Resident: Chadder
Samson gets a cool Cow Skull from Pango and I get an ugly Blue Diamond Shirt. Tsk. And he has fleas! Though, he did give me an Illusion wall for an orange.
Pango tried to sell me an apple for 408. Does she think me a fool?
Gulliver washed up on the beach today. He goes on about Hawaii.
Strike It Rich Initiative x3
Payed back the 98000 loan.
Dive Deep Initiative x3
HQ Stag Beetle Initiative x2

Arum
*Starting Bells:* 9734
*Ending Bells:* 17834

*Found*
Money Rock x7

*Given*
Mom's Housewarming Gift: Alpine Chair

Azalea
*Starting Bells:* 10517
*Ending Bells:* 18617

*Found*
Money Rock x7


----------



## Tobyjgv

Making great progress in my new town! Finally got to enact my first ordinance, i'm heading to the island tomorrow too which is great! Plan on earning a bunch of bells.. hehe


----------



## maple22

- stopped Lucky from moving out
- bought two extra Princess furniture pieces from Gracie
- got some furniture customized
Also, Lucky informed me that I'm rumored to be a "hometown hero", even though I haven't done much as far as PWPs/general town progress go lately.


----------



## Skater

Nothing


----------



## cornimer

I've never really landscaped a town before but I decided I really want one portion of my town to look like a desert (since it's called Cacturne) so I found a desert sand path and put it down in one large area.  I also placed and paid off the hot springs PWP


----------



## angelcore

finally organized all 4 of my characters' storages! 
(2nd holds all my flowers/hybrids, 3rd holds all the wallpapers/floorings/extra furniture, and 4th holds all my clothing) c:


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town and sold my bamboo and ore at his Retail for premium prices.
- Visited a random dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Went to the island, completed a tour, and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a new pink tulip that spawned and placed it in his storage.


----------



## chet_manley

Pretty busy last two days. Talked to Phineas and picked up the bronze visitor's badge, gold turnip badge, silver balloon badge, and bronze weeding badge. So that's exciting stuff.

I am trying to get to 80% catalog. Per my count, I've taken the catalog from roughly 65% to 73% thanks to some TBT-heavy purchases here on the forums. I now have a bunch of stuff that I was just looking to catalog--maybe I'll get a bunch of wrapping and do a random giveaway like I saw someone else doing in Re-Tail to work on the visitor badge too. Could be fun.

Other than that, things have been fairly low-key. Spent some time on the island focusing on earning Tortimer Medals. That's a drag. And Apple is moving out in a week, if anyone wants her.


----------



## cornimer

-Spent half an hour looking for a tiger butterfly for Tom
-Paid of home loan so I can get a second floor
-Placed and paid off the sphinx PWP in my desert
-Picked a path for a different portion of my town and laid down a small bit of it


----------



## Lady Timpani

I finally hit perfect town status in this town today!  I also sold my turnips and used the money to pay off my secret storage so I could get another room added to my house. It's starting to get cramped in there. Aaaaand Diva suggested the log bench PWP, so I'm pretty happy about that. I don't have very many good PWPs available to me haha.



Vampnessa said:


> -Spent half an hour looking for a tiger butterfly for Tom



I hope he gave you his pic for that


----------



## Elin

I said goodbye to Greta, watered my hybrids, talked to villagers and did a couple tasks, had Pashmina suggest a Wisteria Trellis PWP, and did an island trip to earn bells.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I got the golden watering can and I finally got to plant more trees because I dont have to worry about perfect town no more.
Flip gave me his pic even though I got it from April fools but it was nice to actually earn his.


----------



## AlFair

Lavande (Day 006: 16.April.19)
Mayor Magnolia
*Starting Bells:* 72003
*Ending Bells:* 253896

*Found*
Money Rock x8
Asteroid
Cradle

*Given*
Hula Doll (Gulliver)
Sleek Side Table (Hazel)

*Bought*
Arched Mermaid Door (4000)
Mermaid Exterior (5600)
Fairytale Mailbox (3600)

Makeup Case (1200)
Milk Can (980)
Flowery Paper
Fortune Cookie

Chef's Outfit (640)
Vogue Quest (680)
Pop Bloom Tee (360) (Sold)
Kung-Fu Pants (360)
Black-Denim Skirt (480) (Sold)

Paw Umbrella (320)
Top Hat (480)
Red-Zap Helmet (600)
Ninja Hood (480)
Doctor's Mask (80)
Masquerade Mask (480)
Post-Op Patch (320)

Corn Plant (1170)

Snake Plant (1200) (Goldie)

Sailor's Hat (15 Medals)
Mermaid Wall (40 Medals)

*Donated*
Migratory Locust
Walking Stick

*Things Done*
Kicked Azalea out of the town. I didn't like how her name started with an A. I think I'd prefer her name to be something like Orchid or Narcisa. Whoops, forgot to get my fortune Cookies from her. All well.
New Flowers: Yellow Pansies, Orange Cosmos, White Tulips x2, Red Roses x2, Red Tulips
Letters: 1 from Gulliver and 3 from the Campgrounds.
We have construction going on in the town area, I am guessing that it is that flower shop.
Chadder tried to tried a Black Flannel Shirt for my Goliath Beetle. Trying and failing to scam me. Now he is calling me Genius. Hmm...
Keep Lavande Beautiful Ordinance
Suspension Bridge Paid for.
Hazel gave me some Medicine! Nice. She also asked for an ocean fish. I gave her a Sea Bass. In exchange, she gave me a Sleek Side Table.
Nate wants me to give Hazel a package. She got a Loud Bloom Tee, but she already bought one, so she wanted to sell it to me for 287. However, I put all my money away, so I couldn't buy it.

Arum
*Starting Bells:* 17834
*Ending Bells:* 1944

*Found*
Money Rock x8
Sapphire

*Donated*
Pachy Skull
Iguanodon
Dinosaur Track

*Things Done*
Paid off the 39800 loan.


----------



## AlFair

Lavande (Day 007: 17.April.19)
Mayor Magnolia
*Starting Bells:* 253896
*Ending Bells:* 153656

*Found*
Music Stand
Money Rock x8
Emerald (Sold)
Claw-Foot Tub

*Bought*
Elegant Paper (400)
Fortune Cookie
Cement Mixer (800) (Selling)
Sleek Chair (700) (Selling)

White-Violet Bag (80)
Sapling (60)
Axe (400)

Misty Tee (380)
Gaudy Dress (800) (Sold)
Ribbon Dress (720) (Sold)
Black Track Pants (360) (Sold)
Wrestler Pants (360)

Zebra Umbrella (320)
Blue Headgear (800)
Lion-Dance Mask (1600)
Makar's Mask (240)
Monocle (320)
Curly Mustache (160)
Thick Glasses (320) (Sold)

Bathmat (480)

Pancakes (3 Coupons)
Kitchen Refrigerator (3 Coupons)
Kitchen Island (3 Coupons)

*Donated*
T. Rex Torso
Dimetrodon Skull
Mammoth Torso

*Things Done*
Gave Hazel a greeting.
New Flowers: Yellow Pansies, Red Cosmos, 2 Red Tulips, Orange Tulips, Yellow Tulips, Red Roses, Yellow Cosmos
Timbra moved in.
Gave a spider to Samson; he gave me an effects rack.
Beekeeper Initiative x2
Pango gave me an apple.
Funded the new Suspension Bridge.

Arum
*Things Done*
Letters: HH Showcase
Talked to Tortimer.


----------



## Tobyjgv

A lot, even though I didn't play much today. I did my dailies, talked to sable (still a new town), and got a bunch of gyroids from the previously rainy day, as well as my fossils! Made it to the island and got around 80,000 at the re-tail! Had a productive night


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy a fortune cookie and a statue from Redd.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Found a new plot for Deirdre in the perfect spot!
- Removed the patterns from around Deirdre's plot and replaced them with flowers.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## stitchmaker

Mayor Completed tasks for villagers and stopped a mover
Bought the last painting for one of my towns.  Just need statues for 3 more towns.
Player 3- Cleared her mail box and found an orange tulip in a letter from Paula.


----------



## daisyy

today i saw my first rare sunset, which was amazing! so i reluctantly updated my town dream, even though my last town dream was saved during cherry blossom season and it was so beautiful T_T but alas! i also dug up 3/4 fossils.. one has been missing for a while so i need to dedicate some time to find that over the weekend lol. two of the fossils i already had, but one of them was spino tail which completed the set for me! i now only need 10 more fossils which is so exciting. watered my roses as i'm working on breeding more pink roses.. once i get enough of those i plan to work on blue roses, lol will need a lot of help with that! also visited the islands for a quick tour but ended up leaving earlier than planned. TGIT and i can play some more tomorrow


----------



## cornimer

-Completed villager requests
-Placed the illuminated heart PWP
-Went to the island and did some tours to save up medals for mermaid furniture
-Decorated the new second floor of my house


----------



## Velo

I added to my joke book, only 5 left ahh!
Found a couple more pink flowers.
Finally had an opening ceremony for my well.
And bought a painting from Redd.
Talked to my villagers a bunch, which was nice. I've been cleaning and organizing a lot the past few days so I took a break from that to enjoy the cute critters!


----------



## Stella-Io

In both Treehut and Luminosa I unlocked the island for my alts. Soleil also moved out of Treehut.

But my best accomplishment today was getting my last cranky, Octavian, to move in Treehut  He was in my campsite while I had 8 villagers so he was gonna move in one way or another. I thought it would take me alot longer to get him since my town already has 2 crankies plus he's an octopus, so he's even more rare. Now, if only I can manage to get my other dreamies throu this lucky campsite. Its how I got Roscoe too.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Welcomed Deirdre to my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent Deirdre a welcome letter and gift.
- Sent letters to half of my villagers.
- Visited a couple of dream towns.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Swapped out the red flowers around Deirdre's house for pink flowers.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Found silver axe in my island shop and grinded over to earn metals to buy a lot.


----------



## MayorMissy

Finally found a box of chocolates!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Annabelle from moving.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Mint.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Decided I wanted to move in Lily from my spare town as my tenth villager, so I time traveled in that town until she left.
- Visited my spare town in hopes of picking up Lily through the void. Keeping my fingers crossed her plot will be there tomorrow.
- Plucked at least 500 weeds in my spare town, dug up all the fossils and picked up all the mushrooms to sell.
- Found THREE lucky clovers! 
- Got a tulip dresser and cosmos fan from Leif.
- Grabbed a red cosmos to complete the landscaping on my beach.
- Got a pink carnation from my town too.

Alt:
- Picked up the new pink carnation and an orange cosmos for storage.
- Got a visit from Annalisa while in his home and she gave me a rococo wall.


----------



## 22lexi

- placed some paths
- got Zell to move in from campsite
- decorated my house a bit
- refurbished some kiddie furniture to be pastel
- got second floor of the museum
- got silver shovel
- planted some trees
- swapped out the gyroids in club lol for cute warbloids/mini warbloids


----------



## motheaten

So far today I have fixed my villagers bedroom, almost finished my orchards, and I got hazel's photo


----------



## Wallows

- dug up fossils
- it rained like 3 times this week so with all the gyroids I've dug up I started an exhibit in my museum
- gave a butterfly to Vesta

I don't really do much. I'm waiting to get one more villager before I start laying paths down and actually working on my town


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor celebrated her birthday, completed tasks and stopped Yuka from moving.
Ordered Sanrio wall/carpet for 2nd players Sweet/birthday room.

3rd player checked the police station and found out Phineas was in town.  Got the bronze streetpass badge.


----------



## maralacesphye

Paid for the Classic Police Station pwp!~
Paid off my current home loan, and put in an order for what I believe to be the final expansion!
Time-travelled to the evening to catch a bunch of beetles.
Completed a handful of island tours.
Got a coffee at the Roost.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Successfully got Lily to plot exactly where I wanted her, in front a little pond.
- Visited my husband's town to sell turnips at a reasonable profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Started kicking up some of my plot resetting patterns and rearranging flowers.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Pulled some blue roses out of storage to decorate around Lily's house.
- Pulled some other flowers out of storage to fill in places where I had plot resetting patterns.
- Sold a few items at Retail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Elin

Not a lot, but I talked to my villagers and did tasks for a couple of them. Also noticed Spork visiting the campsite so I played some of the camp games for furniture.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Talked to Sable, saw my new PWP, bought some stuff (trying to upgrade my shop aswell as kicks!)


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Yay got all the egg series from Zipper. T Bunny!


----------



## slatka

i've been so lazy recently with playing acnl i got to the main screen and closed my ds lol, i really need to get back into the game.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 3000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Welcomed Lily to town.
- Kicked up the remaining plot resetting patterns while making the rounds for bamboo and easter eggs.
- Got Zipper's picture, the only thing I really cared about receiving from the event this year.
- Sent Lily a welcome letter with a gift.
- Ordered a classic buffet to add to my Memories room for Zipper's picture.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Took a few flowers out of storage to fill in the last of the spaces where I removed patterns.
- Greeted Lily.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got the Cool Globe from Isabelle.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me an Egg Lamp, a Treasure Chest, and 2 gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the Gold Wall.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Replaced the last plot resetting pattern with a white lily.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Got the classic buffet I ordered yesterday and set it up with Zipper's picture in my Memories room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got the Cool Globe from Isabelle.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me an Egg Lamp, a Treasure Chest, and 2 gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the Gold Wall.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Replaced the last plot resetting pattern with a white lily.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Got the classic buffet I ordered yesterday and set it up with Zipper's picture in my Memories room.


----------



## moonford

I managed to get Ketchup, Papi and Blanche within the same day; will hopefully be getting Ruby before sleep and thus that'll be my dream villagers acquired! 

Always satisfying to finally get them!


----------



## mimituesday

i made a new town two days ago, so i worked on that. mayor mac of badwater. it's going to be a cowboy town with cows, horses, sheep, and goats. today, chevre moved in and he got some pictures taken. 

baby watered some flowers

mimi ran some errands

danny talked to mac the dog


----------



## Snowfell

Started playing in one of my oldest towns again today. I've decided to finally replace all the bushes that aren't hydrangeas with them, and Diana just suggested the statue fountain which I have been waiting YEARS for in this town, so I'm planning out where to build that and how to landscape around it. Also I'm gonna replace Mira with someone else.


----------



## carackobama

- dug up a few fossils and gyroids and sold them to Reese
- planted a few new azalea bushes
- took a package over to Deirdre from Julian and got a melon gingham tee as a reward
- completed all my weekly and daily town initiatives 
- went to the island and caught a few bugs and fish to sell to Reese
- visited the Reset Center


----------



## HistoryH22

It's been a while since I played, so today was a bittersweet day in Historia.
*Keaton moved out in the time I was gone (as planned). He sent me his picture in the goodbye letter.
*A blue violet has sprouted in my town (my first ever blue flower).
*I weeded the entirety of my town.
*I caught 3 new fish and 2 new insects for my museum.
*I added a new K.K. Slider song to my collection.
*Said hello to all of my villagers.
*Did a few favors, mostly for Ankha.
*Paid off the flower bed PWP (I will be creating a mini-garden on Keaton's old plot in honor of him).


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Haven't really been playing in Fandom as far as actually playing. I have been checking in everyday to make sure certain villagers don't leave me.

I did do Bunny Day and got a few eggs to decorate my town. Monday I just played and donated the fossils. Today just walked around and did dailies and donated a fossil...one more step closer to museum upgrade...also got some more blue roses and violets.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Picked up some stray flowers.
- Updated my dream address for the first time since winter! My town is finally at a point where I consider it complete even though I'll still be cycling out villagers every now and then to keep things fresh.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a few white carnations to add to his storage.
- Sold an item at Retail.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Planted flowers for Historia's Keaton Celebration Garden.
*Added a fish to my museum.
*Did a few favors for my villagers, particularly Samson.
*Played with Shari at the camp. I haven't decided whether I'll invite her to join my town yet.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sold my turnips for an amazing profit!
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips and he gave me 3 gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish the gold nuggets and got a golden bench.
- Visited my husband's town and chatted with his villagers.
- Sterling gave me his picture!
- Went to the island and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## slatka

today i just went on cleaned up my town a bit checked out the stores and what they had in them. I  talked to a few of the villagers and dug up a few fossils, i'm trying to find the motivation to play more and taking it slowly i always have periods where i play so much and then i just stop out of no where.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I got my fortune told by Katrina and found out that an iconic top will bring me good fortune. Ketchup wanted to play a game of hide-and-seek so I said that I would play and I found all of them and she is gonna send me a prize since my pockets was too full to take it. Bianca pinged and said she was moving but I asked her not to go. Stitches wanted some furniture for his house so I gave him a sapling clock and he gave me a baby bear. 

In Tiramisu, I got my fortune told by Katrina and found out that a T-shirt will be the key to narrowly avoid impending disaster. Poppy wanted some perfect fruit so I got her a perfect pear and gave it to her and she then gave me a stripe clock. Zucker wanted to replace his record player with something else so I gave him a cassette player and he gave me a polka-dot sofa.


----------



## xvanillascone

via scanning my amiibo cards and the villager reset trick, I managed to get all of my dreamies into a nice formation  it took a long time, but all of them are perfectly lined up! 

I'm working on re-doing my pathways, building more pwps, and breeding flowers for myself and others @_@


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got my fortune from Katrina and she recommended the Fortune Teller Shop PWP.
*Paid off said Fortune Teller Shop PWP.
*Accepted Alice moving ping. Im undecided on whether or not to keep her. I wouldnt mind changing up my villager layout.
*Found Bruce's lost item.
*Started reorganizing some of the flowers in town.


----------



## cornimer

-Did tasks for my villagers
-Placed + paid off the picnic blanket PWP
-Bought a bunch of stuff from Nookling's store in an attempt to get it to upgrade because it's been static forever lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed both of my daily Meow tasks.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## iimmv

WART JR MOVED AWAY HAHAHAHAHA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

EDIT: I JUST CAUGHT A COELACANTH FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## aymia

Finished preparing my town for TT. I didn't realise how much stuff I'd accumulated but at least there's pretty flowers everywhere. I'm hoping I can get PeeWee out and either one of my dreamies or someone I don't mind moving in.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Participated in Weeding Day (aka pulled the lone weed that appeared today).
- Got a violet screen from Leif.
- Visited a couple of dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a violet screen from Leif.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Sold a few things at Retail.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Whitney suggested the Illuminated Arch PWP.
*Leif suggested PWPs to Isabella for Historia having no weeds (whoo).
*Got Bruce a gift.

Nothing too exciting today.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

In Fandom not much happening.

-Got Club LOL open
-Got Phoebe in the right spot...finally got my cards from Amazon
-Added another Topiary to my Lazy Park
-Bob suggested something I don't need...again
-Finally got Rolf to ping me to move...yay...he is where I want to place my Campsite


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I donated the moving painting to the museum. Ruby wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and she gave me a mosaic tile. Marshal pinged to say he was moving but I asked him to stay. Ketchup wanted me to deliver a package to Bianca so I found her and gave her the package and she gave me a bubble tee. Bianca wanted a seahorse so I went to the beach and caught one and gave to her and she gave me a racer 6 tee.

In Tiramisu, Merengue pinged to say she was moving but I asked her to stay. Etoile wanted a small piece of furniture for her house so I looked in my closet to see if I could find her something. I found a piggy bank and gave it to her and she gave me a ranch couch. Poppy wanted any kind of butterfly so I caught a yellow butterfly and gave to her and she gave me a detective outfit. I donated a peacock butterfly to the museum.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i got a pink lily player from lief for weeding day.


----------



## Lemonsky

I got a prize for doing some weeding too since I had let some weeds grow in order to get an item. I got a cosmos fan and I think it's cute! Kind of a fitting choice for a prize too since recently I've been feeling like I'd need a fan after coming home from a walk.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new carpet and the Mortar Wall from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Talked to a few villagers.
- Sold some items at Retail.


----------



## Velo

I felt so accomplished today haha. I finally started some landscaping. I did the landscaping by my well and three of my villagers houses. Not sure if I'm completely happy with the houses yet but I can tweak those as the trees come in. Still plenty of houses to work on. I also did all the typical stuff and demolished my yellow bench as I decided I want all log benches. Oh and Raddle requested the lighthouse! Yaaay! I freaking love that lil frog so much.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ketchup wanted a carp so I caught one and gave it to her and she gave me a dapper tee. I donated a neon tetra to museum. Stitches wanted some furniture for his house so I gave him a nintendo bench and he gave me an exquisite wall. Bianca wanted me to deliver a package to Marshal so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a dapper tee. 

In Tiramisu, Merengue invited me to her house. I sold my lovely bed to Cookie and she also wanted me to deliver a package to Zucker so I found him and gave him the package and he gave me a wooden stool. Ellie wanted something to replace her serving cart with so I gave her a tiger butterfly and she gave me a tearoom wall.


----------



## Stella-Io

This was actually yesterday but I forgot to post it.

Treehut
•Paid off Yusha's house loan
•Organized some letters in Ginseng's, Yusha's and Sonia's inventory
•Checked out a bunch of fossils that was crowding Ginseng's storage

Moriyo Village
•Went throu Soren's storage to get stuff for Treehut to transfer
•Prevented Tia from moving out (why Tia why? You just moved here ;_; )


----------



## buny

- put designs anywhere i dont want a villager to place their house
- after a lot of research, i found the kind of paths i like and i finished placing them ^^


----------



## Stella-Io

In Secret I FINALLY plotted Cookie in my sisters town. Never holding villagers for her again, I had Bones and Cookie for over 2 months, _atleast_. I was worried that since I streetpassed the towns earlier that it would interfere with my adoption process.

I also dropped bells to pay off the mayors house so I can finally get to resetting this town.


----------



## stitchmaker

Weekend in Main Town.
Mayor moved the illuminated tree to fix the pathway by the Cafe.
Isabelle refused to place the tree in the new spot.  Stopped Miss Paula from moving and completed villagers tasks. 

Started buying and ordering items for player 3 yellow room.  The gorgeous set needs to go.
Plan is to send the furniture to my spare town and use the front room to get the right layout.


----------



## LadyDestani

Unfortunately, I didn't do much today since I spent a huge chunk of the day going to see Avengers: Endgame and watching Game of Thrones.

Mayor:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan since she was selling them for 90 a piece.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained yesterday in my town.
- Going to log in a little later to see if I can catch the Reset Center open.


----------



## LadyDestani

I logged back in with my mayor and found the Reset Center open so I was able to pay my second visit to Resetti!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I got my fortune told by Katrina and found out that candy gingham shirt will bring me good fortune. Shep invited me over to his house. Erik wanted to see my house so I gave him a tour of all the rooms. Ketchup wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and she gave me a foosball table. Stitches wanted a honeybee so I caught one and gave to him and he gave me a grape-stripe shirt.



In Tiramisu, I got my fortune told by Katrina and found out that ornate bottoms will bring me good fortune. Merengue wanted something to put on her minimalist minitable so I gave her a loach and she gave me a tartan rug. Cookie wanted a pear so I gave her a perfect pear and she gave me a planter. Poppy wanted a snail so I caught one and gave to her and she gave me an exotic bench.  I donated a loach and snail to the museum.


----------



## buny

managed to get Ruby to move right next to me :3


----------



## Lemonsky

I got a nice amount of bells from selling gyroids since Reese is paying premium for them today. 
Fang also wanted a tadpole and luckily the first thing I saw in the nearest pond ended up being a tadpole.


----------



## imluddy

planted a lot of pink flowers, working on my house for both of my characters, and helping out villagers. basic stuff


----------



## Valzed

In Cutetown I finally got the Gold Bug Master badge! I already had the Gold Fish Master & Gold Diving Master so I've been working to get the Gold Bug Badge & today Phineas gave it to me! I still have badges to earn but I was getting sort of tired of catching bugs so now I can take a little break before focusing on earning the Billonaire Badge.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Hans gave me his picture!
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Picked up a couple of new hybrids that sprouted and put them in his storage.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Ancient Wall!
- Cashed in his Meow coupons now that I'm done decorating his house, so I could get the maximum amount of interest possible at the end of the month.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Erik wanted a butterfly so I caught a yellow butterfly and gave to him and he gave me a sno-cone tee. Stitches wanted furniture for his house so I gave him a foosball table and he gave me a nintendo bench. I got some coffee at the cafe and Brewster said I will be able to get to-go cups starting tomorrow. I donated a snail to the museum.

In Tiramisu, Merengue invited me over to her house. Poppy wanted to play a game of hide-in-seek so I found all of the hiders and she gave me a stripe carpet. I buried a time capsule for Ellie. Zucker wanted perfect fruit so I gave him a perfect pear and he gave me a computer.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Buried a time capsule for Bruce.
*Got a perfect fruit for Bruce.
*Refurbished some furniture.
*Rearranged one of my house's rooms.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for the villagers


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found and dug up all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Went to the island, completed a tour, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got the letter set for saving over 500,000 bells!
- Picked up the Mini Rustoid and put it in his storage.


----------



## buny

i accidentally TT'd back a whole month the other day, so i've been trying to catch up by playing two days in a day (TTing to the next day once i'm done with my dailies). At the same time i managed to do some planning for my town and decided where i want some of the main PWP to be placed. I also got a water well and paid off my loan to Tom Nook so i can finally get a second floor to my house  having a day off work is nice lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Managed to buy a bunch of stuff off my friend Jared for TBT. I really enjoy playing AC:NL with him! It's always fun whenever we play together.

Most of the stuff I bought was for the Museum or for landscaping. He's going to visit my town later today to give me some landscaping tips! :3​


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Redd was in town so I checked to see what art he had and found the Beautiful Statue to be genuine so I bought it for the museum. Bianca pinged saying she was moving but I asked her not to go. Ruby wanted furniture for her house so I gave her a kitchen sink and in return she gave me a computer desk. Shep wanted me to deliver a package to Felyne so I took the package to Felyne's house since he was not outside and gave it to him and in return he gave me a blue diamond tee. 

In Tiramisu, Chelsea wanted something to replace her regal bookcase so I gave her an exotic bench and in return she gave me a TV with VCR. Zucker bought my detective outfit. I went to the island and caught some bugs and did some tours.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor received 2 villagers pictures and clothing for completing tasks.
Scanned Timmy/Tommy amiibo figure and sat by the fire with Timmy. 
Ordered more items for the yellow house.


----------



## angelcore

i've got plans to reset my town later on this week (had my friend agree to holding my valuables while i restart), so i spent all day getting rid of extra bulk (orderables such as furniture, clothes) + basically packing up everything across my 4 homes. 

i feel like i'll be better organized in my new town, so that's definitely an accomplishment for me!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

... In Konpeito, I finally got Zucker to move in. I TT'd to the next day to see where he was moving in, and it turns out... he's moving in right in front of my house. Quite literally. 

I also bred some carnations, to produce white carnations. I was successful in some, but not all.

I also upgraded my general store to T.I.Y.. I'm very happy about that, as I get to purchase more plants and stuff. Kicks recently just opened as well, and Shampoodle's is being built as I type this.

I also paid off my loan, and was able to finish donations for the Museum Renovation. Go me! >w<​


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed and buy a fortune cookie.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Ordered two presents for Mint's birthday tomorrow, one from my mayor and one from my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a piece of furniture out of his storage for my mayor to complete a request for Lily.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated Mint's birthday and gave her a Sailor's Tee.  She loved it and put it on right away.
- Got the Neighborhood Traveler badge from Phineas!  I now have at least bronze in all the badges.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a gold nugget from the ore rock and had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets.  He gave me a golden carpet.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Celebrated Mint's birthday and gave her a classic clock.


----------



## HistoryH22

Nothing spectacular today:
*Got the Silver Catalog Maniac badge (FINALLY).
*Did a few villager favors, mostly for Bruce.
*Sold a few fossils for bells.
*Chose a gift as a goodbye present to Alice.


----------



## Siva

In the midst of chores
- sold turnips
- spoke to villagers Yuka and Apollo
- watered my flowers
- and about to discover if my common painting is a fake or not.

On with the day!


----------



## Alienfish

Caught a saddled bichir and firefly  Also a dorado and emperor butterfly. I'm so bad keeping track of stuff in months etc so yeah


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got a perfect fruit for Bruce.
*Refurbished a couple of furniture pieces.
*Bought a perfect painting from Redd.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a random dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Retail.
- Picked up a new hybrid flower and added it to his storage.


----------



## KattCrossing

I made a lot of progress for my fish encyclopedia for my second town! The weather and timing was finally right for a coelacanth so I went on a hunt for it. While on the hunt I then caught a saw shark, hammerhead shark and a regular shark all in a row! After about 5 more minutes I caught the coelacanth.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Stopped Alice from moving (I decided that I just couldnt part with her yet. She's my fav of the Koalas anyway).
*Got Whitney's pic (FINALLY)
*Got Bruce an orange.
*Reminded Gulliver where he was headed.
*Beat Bruce and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Did a few other favors for my villagers.
*Expanded my house's picture room.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Celebrated Deirdre's birthday and gave her a gerbera.
- Let my husband visit to work on the host/vistor badges.
- Visited my husband's town and made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Retail.
- Celebrated Deirdre's birthday and gave her a citrus tank.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 3000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got the plate armor from Wishy the Star.
- Visited my husband's town to get signatures for Bruce's petition, Learning to Shush.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to a few villagers.
- Made an appointment for Hugh to visit my home in about 30 mins. I hope I don't miss it.
- Sold an item at Retail.


----------



## Etoliecrossing

I started and paid off the face-cutout-standee pwp, got a black rose, got more orange flowers, got more blue flowers, and started to FINALLY stick with a color scheme of main flowers in my town, and got some medals from the island. 

  I waste my time.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let me husband visit to complete a Meow task and buy a statue from Redd.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Retail.


----------



## Stevey Queen

My 3ds died while doing the diving trick so...

Nothing.


----------



## Stella-Io

I finally made some house plots in my newest town. I also caught a disgusting hairy summer demon spawn, along with a few other bugs to donate to the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sold my turnips for a pretty good profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## cornimer

Did requests for my villagers, wrote Tom a letter and scanned Jambette's amiibo card so she can finally move in


----------



## Stella-Io

In Townie I got T A N G Y as a random move in. I was resetting for the longest time and finally I gave up. So glad I did.


----------



## B2CT

Today, I walked around my town looking for fossil, then I talked to all of my fellow citizen, and went to the main street. That's all.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Today in New Fandom I worked on plot resetting Genji. Added a few more Apple trees around town to get my Meow coupons. Laid out where I wanted my Lighthouse, Police Station, and Cafe. And worked on flower breeding after bringing my golden can from my other town.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids that spawned because it rained yesterday in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town, said good-bye to Vladimir whose leaving his town, and chatted with the rest of his villagers.
- Visited a couple of random dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a few new hybrids that spawned and put them in his storage.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## LadyDestani

I logged back in to see if the Reset Center was open and it was. I got to pay another visit to Mr. Resetti and caught him doing the Shrunk Funk Shuffle! It was awesome!


----------



## MapleSilver

I finally played in Fireleaf again after a fairly long hiatus. Didn't accomplish much. Mostly just talked to my villagers who missed me. I haven't forgotten about the blog, and will resume updating that when I feel like it again.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Celebrated Bunnie's birthday!
*Whitney suggested the Statue Fountain PWP.
*Did a few favors, mainly for Bruce.

Didnt get to play much today, but Bunnie enjoyed her present.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I got the rest of the flower wreaths that I needed for my flower shop ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Gave Lily a new catchphrase.
- Played hide and seek with Deirdre, Lily, and Bruce.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Spent quite a while diving to work on the diving badge and got a ship cannon from Pascal.
- Caught Deirdre and Grizzly having a funny argument about whose face is scarier because they believed one of them had scared a child. I refused to weigh in and the conversation turned cute with Grizzly getting all bashful. 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Got Eponine's house fully expanded and now can start working on my sushi restaurant ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Spent some time diving to work on the diving badge and got a helm from Pascal.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a new pink rose that spawned and added it to his storage.
- Got a new wallpaper and the Sand Garden flooring from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Retail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LadyDestani

I logged back in to find the Reset Center open and got to meet Don for the first time.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

hijessicarose said:


> Ahhh. Is the Beautiful Town Ordinance worth it? I'm planting a ton of flowers.. but Late Owl is a good one cause I stay up really late catching bugs Lol.



Yeah, beautiful town makes daily “chores” a lit less work. 
I personally keep most of my iventory free and keep other items in storage so when I go beetle hunting at night so I have room for at least 5 full loads of beetles, if I leave the last load in the basket. I usually have room for more, and I just sell them in the morning. My train station is tight next to my retail so its easy to sell and get the rest from my inventory. This might help with your issue lol c:


----------



## Bizhiins

Today I logged back in for the first time in months. I was worried that my favorite villagers would be gone but none of them moved away. Is that not a thing in new leaf? Do they need to ask your permission first?

Today I:
Rearranged my flowers in town and watered them to get more hybrids naturally
Planted bamboo all along the train tracks so I won’t see the back end of town
Made all my town characters say “squanch” as their catchphrase
I’m trying to redecorate my house also but I have to get more tbt before I can request and trade for all the items I want!!


----------



## Alienfish

Paid off a house loan, caught some bugs... Also got 1 bil in total yesterday after buying from users her so that feels nice having all the bank achievement items (even though you can get the stuff from that WA koala I think and 7-eleven has the bank deposit thing iirc).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I got all the food items I need for my Japanese restaurant ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

Bizhiins said:


> Today I logged back in for the first time in months. I was worried that my favorite villagers would be gone but none of them moved away. Is that not a thing in new leaf? Do they need to ask your permission first?



They can move out without your permission, but usually only 1 villager will leave if you stop playing for an extended amount of time. I've heard that if you stopped a villager from moving on the last day you played before your hiatus, then no one will move out. So maybe that's what happened in your case?


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got my pink carnation in the mail from Mom and left it in front of my alt's house to store it.
- Bought 3000 turnips from Joan.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got his pink carnation from Mom and picked up the one from my mayor. Added both to his storage.
- Rearranged some of the flowers in his storage.
- Sold a few extra flowers at Retail.
- Talked to a few villagers.


----------



## Bizhiins

LadyDestani said:


> They can move out without your permission, but usually only 1 villager will leave if you stop playing for an extended amount of time. I've heard that if you stopped a villager from moving on the last day you played before your hiatus, then no one will move out. So maybe that's what happened in your case?



Yes I think that did happen. I?m really glad they don?t move out as often as in the GameCube version because I was anxious all the characters had moved away!


----------



## aymia

I accomplished selling my town to Nook lol I honestly didn't think I'd be able to sell my town, I just really wanted to start over so I was surprised when he came up.


----------



## Bizhiins

Today I:
Started remodeling my home into a space / galaxy theme
Caught an oarfish
Planted blue hydrangeas all along the river in my town
I got really bored of this game for a while but not I want to remodel everything in my town and I?ve been playing it every day!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Got a new TPC picture to complete a weekly Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Let my husband visit and he gave me a gold nugget and a new gyroid.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a Golden Closet.
- Sent a letter to Annalisa and gifted her the tatami bed she had just given me.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Western Vista.
- Hans dropped in for a random visit.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## Scarletfire56

Today I began mapping out my paths after deciding to start making dirt paths. Which meant since I didn't have many bushes saved up, moving around the tons of flowers I had to make paths. I also celebrated the wooden bridge and payed off another home loan.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Worked on my restaurant but hit the furniture limit and I'm not done yet  now I have to make some sacrifices to my design unfortunately


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy some flower seeds and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Retail.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I ordered some clothes for the chef mannequin for my restaurant ^_^ Cant wait til they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Believe

Finally put a little work into my new town since a kind user here gave me some golden tools! Nothing too major, but got rid of my trees and feeling motivated!


----------



## dizzy bone

I keep stopping and starting my 2nd town so it's hard to pick up where I left off and remember what I was working towards. At the moment I'm time travelling and doing my regular routine (solidifying my dirt paths, digging up bamboo, stopping villagers from moving out, etc.) while also trying to obtain as many gold nuggets as possible, since I have an idea for a potential gold/throne room. I've also organised some of my closet space and started putting my own museum displays in the 2nd floor rooms. So far I have a japanese-themed showroom and space themed showroom. I'm contemplating whether or not I should move out my gyroid collection but I don't want to sell them and I also don't have space to use them in other rooms ;_;


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, I had not played in a while but luckily no one moved out. Marshal offered me 115 bells for my fall plaid shirt, but even tho I thought that it was kinda low, I decided to let him have it for that price because I didn't want it anyways. Ruby wanted me to return a package to Felyne that a neighbor had left in her house so I agreed to take it to him. I handed Felyne the package and, in return, he gave me an orange because he thought I would be hungry. Since the mantis was too sneaky for Shep to catch, I agreed to catch one for him. After awhile, I finally caught one and gave to him and, in return, he gave me a lite polka tee.

I decided to start a third town. I named the town Callisto since I want to do a space theme. I got the development permit and I time traveled and got the garden center built. I donated a few bugs and fish to the museum. I decided where I want my villagers to plot their houses so I put path down everywhere so when one moves out, the next villager will plot in the right spot. I paid my down payment so I could get out of a tent and into a house. I finally got enough money to pay my first loan and I upgraded my house. I talked to Tortimer and got the island unlocked.


----------



## buny

just organized my house a bit, i'm such a messy person in games >.<


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Worked a shift at the cafe to complete a daily Meow task.
- Got the superb coffee beans from Brewster and put them up for sale at Retail.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Took a new TPC picture to complete a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Elin

I did some tasks for villagers and got Muffy moved in to a good spot. Continuing to hoard saplings so I can get back to some landscaping before long.


----------



## Scarletfire56

I got another emote from Shrunk, picked up more clothing and furniture items for my catalog. I stopped Felicity from moving away after Shep informed me of the fact as in my mind those two have a relationship going on due to the interactions and rumors I've heard around town. I put together two mannequins just in case Gracie shows up again for two themes. Then, I got to some dream diving for the dreaming badges which I'm still working on.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Plot resetting. If I don't play for a while a time travel back and catch up when I feel motivated. Since I had a couple of weeks to spare, I did some plot resetting. Was able to move in a bit of half of my dreamies. I think I have 4-5 left. I always seem to miss a spot which is annoying and since I had so much time I didn't think setting an alt character would be worth it. I have one open alt character left so I'll use it when I'm moving in my last villager


----------



## LadyDestani

I was able to log back in tonight, so I went to the island.  I completed several tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.  I also decided to cash in 400 of my Meow coupons for bells, which earned me an extra 1.2 million.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Caught a blowfish for my sushi restaurant! Also, I'm pretty much done with it. I just have to wait for my chairs/stools to come in tomorrow, and have them refurbished. Then I'm done my restaurant and can work on something else ^_^


----------



## neoratz

finally got my fourth zen streetlight added in because wart jr. moved out! (i like him but his house was in the way)


----------



## cornimer

I played hide and seek with Jambette, Tom and Blanche and I paid off my second bridge!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Redwood, Ketchup wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and, in return, she gave me a trunk measure. Shep wanted me to deliver a package to Marshal so I agreed to take it to him. I gave Marshal the package and, in return, he gave me a polo shirt. 

In Callisto, I got the store upgraded to T&T Mart and Kicks is in the process of being built. I went to the island and caught some bugs to sell so I could get enough money to pay my current house loan. I paid my current loan and upgraded my house. I cut down some trees and planted some fruit trees. I got the beautiful town ordinance and decided to start donations to build another bridge for my first pwp. I paid the down payment for my second and third characters and got them out of a tent and into a house.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and an axe.  He gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Ordered a phonograph that I plan to give to Sterling.
- Visited a couple of dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.
- Went to the island, completed a couple of tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters and gifts to Sterling and Grizzly.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Sold my turnips for a decent profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips and buy flower seeds.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Chatted with a few villagers to complete a daily Meow task.


----------



## Alienfish

caught some bug and fish i need (still need that darn scorpion and tarantula tho), bought an art piece i needed and i should have all the fruits now :3


----------



## Stella-Io

I only played in Moriyo Village yesterday, but I stopped Ruby from wanting to move out (you're not going anywhere Ruby) and bought a painting for Townie. I was mostly Club Tortimer island hopping for hours yesterday.


----------



## Alienfish

got a scorpion and tarantula and a horseshoes crab eventually... sneaky things! also paid off some house expansions :3


----------



## Bizhiins

I finally got this villager to move out that I?ve been wanting to leave for a while now! I also have been recreating my town to have blue hydrangeas lined along the river in town, and I can?t wait for them to bloom! I?m trying to figure out what color flowers to plant alongside the blue hyndrangeas.


----------



## Stella-Io

Bizhiins said:


> I also have been recreating my town to have blue hydrangeas lined along the river in town, and I can’t wait for them to bloom! I’m trying to figure out what color flowers to plant alongside the blue hyndrangeas.



Orange and yellow work well, both of them compliment blue. Since the hydrangeas are a lighter blue, probably the lighter yellow flowers like cosmos and lillies.

So far I've transferred alot of stuff to Treehut and Luminosa, now Luminosa has more blue flowers and I can start my dungeon house in Treehut.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Bizhiins said:


> I finally got this villager to move out that I’ve been wanting to leave for a while now! I also have been recreating my town to have blue hydrangeas lined along the river in town, and I can’t wait for them to bloom! I’m trying to figure out what color flowers to plant alongside the blue hyndrangeas.



I think orange lilies would look really nice!


----------



## Bizhiins

Stella-Io said:


> Orange and yellow work well, both of them compliment blue. Since the hydrangeas are a lighter blue, probably the lighter yellow flowers like cosmos and lillies.
> 
> So far I've transferred alot of stuff to Treehut and Luminosa, now Luminosa has more blue flowers and I can start my dungeon house in Treehut.



Good idea! I?m thinking orange and yellow lillies since I really like the way the lillies look


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Participated in the Fishing Tourney and got 1st place.
- Received the octopus chair and jellyfish lamp from Chip.
- Added the jellyfish lamp to my underwater room in the museum.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Send letters and gifts to Deirdre, Hans, and Bruce.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Stopped Sterling from moving.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sent letters and gifts to Lily and Mint.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Got the gold turnip trader badge in my 5th town!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Drago just moved in in one of my towns without me knowing
Im so excited to see him!


----------



## cornimer

I wrote letters to my two favourite villagers!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Stopped a mover and dug up Paula time capsule.  Got a surprise when it wasn't the usually shirt.  It was a science table that a boy gave her and she didn't want to cling to the past.


----------



## DJStarstryker

It was raining today and for once was actually raining late enough to look for a coelacanth. And I caught one! 

I also completed my fossils in the museum finally thanks to someone here on the forums. The game just didn't want to give me that last piece.


----------



## Elin

I talked to all my villagers and did some tasks for them, did some minor landscaping, talked to Nook about the next house expansion, and caught some bugs on the island to sell.


----------



## Tim

Well, I took a very long hiatus from tbt and from acnl because of a very intense school year that over took all my free time and hobbies. I left my shop in a state of re-stocking which really sucked. I am considering re-opening the shop and all today I spent fixing up my "greenhouse" town and growing a ton of flowers, re-laying better paths, finding better flower storing areas, etc. Its hard to decide if i want to re-open the shop mostly because it really turned the game into a job rather than just fun, however, I did really love doing it. I will probably spend quite a bit of time "finishing" my other town and making it look a lot nicer before I decide. I do still want to re-stock more than I have stored up since I changed the status to re-stocking.

Something else I was thinking about today while playing is about map signatures. Back a while ago, someone was making signatures of peoples town maps, listing paths, villagers etc. I don't remember who that was, but I would love to commission a custom one with my "greenhouse" village that included the pickup points for easy reference when people enter the town to pick up their orders. If anyone is reading this and has a clue who still makes these I would greatly appreciate it!! 

I feel as though I got a fair bit done with my village today and I am happy with the progress. It was fun and helps with the wait for animal crossing switch for sure.


----------



## dizzy bone

I uploaded a dream of my second town! I'll be trying to update again with a more complete version. Right now I'm working on my beaches. Now that I've bred enough black flowers, I have to rearrange them in a nice order on my beach. Interior decorating is one of my favourite parts of the game but I'm kind of in a creative brain fart for my rooms, so I'm still holding off on it, even though that's probably the only thing I have left to do. Since it's been a while since I played, I spent a good hour going around talking to my villagers and doing chores for them.


----------



## cornimer

I sent in the order to demolish my cobblestone bridge so I can rebuild it into a wooden bridge, and I planted some trees in an attempt to landscape my park area


----------



## Elin

I talked to villagers, started paying off the next house expansion loan, and played some campsite games with Katt, who was visiting.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, Kicks opened on mainstreet. When I came out of my house, Shrunk was waiting outside and wanted to know if I would let him open up a live venue in the shopping district so I agreed to allow him to open it but since he was going to open a live venue and it could be noisy, he needed to get some signatures from the residents so I agreed to get the signatures for him. Yuka pinged saying she was moving but I asked her to stay.  I donated a carp and loach to the museum. I sold Hopper a bee for 3000 bells. I chopped down more trees and planted some trees. 

In Redwood, Marshal pinged saying he was moving but I asked him to stay. Ruby asked if I would deliver a package to Fang so I agreed to take it to him. I found Fang and gave him the package and, in return, he gave me a dapper tee. Sprinkle wanted to add something new to her house so I gave her a nintendo bench and, in return, she gave me a saddle fence.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Town Kenma: Donations for the cafe have been met!


----------



## MapleSilver

Kid Cat just requested the fire pit, one of my most important projects! Thanks to him, Fireleaf is about to get a lot warmer.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent letters and gifts to Hugh and Anabelle.
- Worked a shift at the cafe to complete a daily Meow task.
- Received the superb coffee beans from Brewster and put them up for sale at Re-Tail.
- Went diving to complete a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Convinced Lily to buy the superb coffee beans that my mayor had just put up for sale.


----------



## DJStarstryker

MapleSilver said:


> Kid Cat just requested the fire pit, one of my most important projects! Thanks to him, Fireleaf is about to get a lot warmer.



I always get excited when a villager does a PWP ping. Even if they give me a stupid PWP that I probably will never use, it's kinda nice to have the option unlocked just in case I ever do.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, I donated 3 fossils, zebra turkeyfish,squid,red snapper, olive flounder, barred knifejaw, and surgeonfish to the museum. I got my fortune told by Katrina. I got the store upgraded to Super T&T. Shari is going to move out of town. Caroline wanted some new furniture for her house so I gave her a trash bin and, in return, she gave me an exotic end table.  Bella wanted an olive flounder so I agreed to catch one for her. I went to the island to catch some bugs to sell.

In Redwood, Marshal wanted any kind of fruit so I gave him a perfect apple and, in return, he gave me a green counter. Erik wanted me to deliver a package to Fang so I agreed to deliver it. I found fang and gave him the package and, in return, he gave me a coconut. Stitches wanted a butterfly so I agreed to catch one for him. I gave him a peacock butterfly and, in return, he gave me a bread box.


----------



## Olympus

*well*

I got my pwp permit


----------



## Bizhiins

Today I turned the main room in my mayor?s house into a cool galaxy/space room. I put the moon, sun, and an asteroid in with alpine furniture recolored with night sky tee. I also put in most of the zodiac furniture. It looks really cool! I?m not ready to share a dream address though because the rest of my rooms are a mess


----------



## Elin

Gracie was in town and I was able to pass the fashion check. Otherwise, I talked to villagers and did a couple tasks, made a couple donations to the museum, planned out a small area, and had Fauna ping me about a wind turbine PWP.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Autumn Floor! Yay!
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited a lovely dream address.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Mortar Wall.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## cornimer

I wrote Jeremiah a letter, got an apple for Tom, new furniture for Chrissy, and caught a fish for Jambette!

Also a fun tidbit: Tad, Tom and Jambette were all walking around the desert portion of my town with shovels at one point. I guess they were digging for ancient artifacts or something??


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, Shampoodle opened on mainstreet. Naomi moved into town. I got the store upgraded to T.I.Y. Caroline wanted me to deliver a package to Deli so I agreed to take it to him. I found Deli and handed him the package and, in return, he gave me an odd clock. Bella wanted something to replace her lovely bed but unfortunately, I could not find anything in my locker the same size so I could not fulfill her request. Hopper wanted any kind of river fish so I agreed to catch one for him. After I finally caught a crucian carp, I found Hopper and gave it to him and, in return, he gave me a kung-fu tee. I donated some fossils to the museum. I started donations for the campsite pwp. I caught Isabelle sleeping and she told me about the dream suite. 

In Redwood, Bianca pinged saying she was thinking about moving but I asked her to stay. Marshal wanted an apple so I agreed to get him one. I handed him a perfect apple and, in return, he gave me imperial tile.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Brought Katie along with me to my husband's town.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and get a petition signed.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## buny

got the perfect town status!!


----------



## dizzy bone

I landscaped the flowers around one of my beaches in my second town. I'm going to make a secret little area past some palm trees with black flowers and jacobs ladders. But at the moment I'm trying to gather more jacobs ladders so I can't place them there right now (since there's a limit to how many you can place in your town before they stop growing). I've also ~slowly~ started doing small trades in my town in order to work towards the train station upgrade!! *I'm scared of being too overwhelmed if I open up a whole thread for it... but if anyone needs it & is reading this... feel free to VM me if you want to visit any WA amiibo for free!! I'll open up my town for you lol *


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, I went to the island to hunt for bugs to sell. I made enough bells to pay off my current house loan and I upgraded it. I got a new emotion from Shrunk. When I went to see Blathers to assess some fossils, he was thinking about something so when I spoke to him, he told me that in order to get more visitors, we need to remodel the museum. Since I am currently still collecting donations for the campsite, I will have to wait to start the museum remodel as my next project. I donated two fossils to the museum. Caroline wanted some furniture for her house so I gave her a rainbow stag and, in return, she gave me a sleek lamp. Bud wanted any kind of butterfly so I agreed to catch him one. As I was looking for a butterfly, I managed to catch a common butterfly, honeybee, and Raja B. butterfly for the museum. Finally, I caught a yellow butterfly and went to Bud and handed it to him and, in return, he gave me a blue chair. I bought an owl clock from Hugh for 2,340 bells. I paid off my campsite so I could start a new project.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent letters and gifts to Mint, Annalisa, Hugh, Lily, and Deirdre.
- Ordered some items from my catalog for Grizzly, Sterling and Hans.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, Hugh is packed up in boxes and is leaving town. 

 I found Phineas wondering around town so I talked to him and as my first badge, he gave me the insect maniac badge and I also got the Avid bell saver badge. I got a new emotion from Shrunk. I attended the ceremony for completing the campsite and started donations to remodel the museum. Hopper wanted me to deliver a package to Beardo so I agreed to take it to him. I found Beardo and handed him the package and he had me guess what was in the package and said if I guess correctly, he would give it to me. I chose clothing and was right since it turned out to be a polo shirt. Deli wanted a tiger butterfly so I agreed to catch one for him. Since I couldn't find one in town, I went to the island and finally caught one and handed it to him and, in return, he gave me a six-ball tee. When I went to the island, I found a pink wet suit but I didn't quite have enough medals so I did some tours and got enough medals to get it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Hans.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Sent letters and gifts to Grizzly, Bruce, Sterling, Hans and Anabelle.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a new hybrid that spawned and added it to his storage.
- Got a visit from Anabelle.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

I logged back in and found the Reset Center open. Mr. Resetti finally gave me his picture! Yay!


----------



## Lani

I just finished paying off my 198,000 home loan and built a second cobblestone bridge, unlocked the dream suite AND the second tier to the museum. Feeling pretty good about today


----------



## Lazaros

I paid off my first home loan, started my first public works project for another bridge, donated some things to the museum, returned a lost item. I didn‘t play much today so that‘s quite the achievement.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, I paid off the museum remodel and time traveled and finally got Blathers to suggest the cafe pwp. I went to Isabelle and started donations for it. I found Gracie in the plaza so I did the first fashion check and passed it. Diva moved into town. I got my fortune told by Katrina. Hopper is planning to leave town. Deli wanted some furniture for his house so I gave him an asteroid and, in return, he gave me a shanty mat.

 

In Redwood, I got my fortune told by Katrina. Bianca wanted any kind of fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and, in return, she gave me a washer/dryer. I traded Felyne my imperial tile for a floral knit tee. Marshal wanted me to deliver a package to Ruby so I agreed to take it to her. I found Ruby and handed her the package and she said she already had one so I bought it from her and it turned out to be an exotic chest. Erik wanted any kind of ocean fish so I agreed to catch one for him. I went to the beach and caught a sea horse and went back to Erik and gave it to him. He gave me a Kotatsu.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and said good-bye to Shari who is leaving his town tomorrow.
- Made some tweaks to the color palette on my town flag, had Isabelle replace the town flag with the new one, and saved a copy of the new flag design with Mabel.
- Ordered two presents from my catalog for Bruce's birthday tomorrow, one from my mayor and one from my alt.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to a few villagers and completed a request for Hugh.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Jo Frosty

finished doing an area of my town with a few PWP's around it! not much else haha, a bit of beetle huntin cause rents due T.T


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Tried a bit of cleanup (yes again) and made my storage look a little nicer.
I just realize no big difference in what I do irl and in my towns when I'm down, hahaha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I plan on playing again later tonight, but I got some of my dailies done early.

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers except Lily because she wasn't in the main part of town.
- Picked up some wrapping paper and wrapped both of Bruce's gifts.
- Left one gift in front of my alt's house.
- Celebrated Bruce's birthday with him and gave him an electric guitar.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Bought 3000 turnips from Joan.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Talked to a few villagers.
- Celebrated Bruce's birthday with him and gave him an amp.
- Apparently, I completed a daily Meow task on him the other day and didn't realize it. I picked up the coupon today.


----------



## LadyDestani

I logged back in this evening and accomplished the following on my mayor:

- Found Lily celebrating with Bruce and talked to her.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Adjusted the color palette on my town flag again.  I think I'm finally happy with the colors.  It was too bright before, then I went too dark.  Now it's somewhere in between, which should be just right.  I updated the town flag with Isabelle and saved the pattern with Mabel.  I have all three color changes saved just in case I want to switch back for some reason.
- Went to the island, completed some tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed my second daily Meow task.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Had Cyrus customize a dolly with a green dress for Anabelle and she gave me her picture.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a decent profit and he gave me a gold nugget.
- Had Cyrus customize my gold nuggets and received a golden woman.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Accumulated over 30,000,000 bells in my ABD.  I know that doesn't get me any rewards, but it still feels like a milestone to me.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit to buy flower seeds and he gave me a gyroid I needed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Received the silver Streetpass Expert badge from Phineas!
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a bunch of tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## Liability

for the longest time, i had no clue what to do with the street lamp pwp, but now i finally decided where to put them so i'm in the process of getting them all set up!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town Mayor

Completed all tasks for the villagers.  Got a glitch for the petition when I spoke to Big Top.  First thing he said was I know you would do it and he handed the mayor a petition.  No mention of a petition.  
Finally found the yellow mailbox for Player 3.

Player 3-Ordered the mailbox and cleaned her closet.  Tutu dropped by for a visit.


----------



## Stella-Io

Transferred a bunch of items and flowers between towns, successfully adopted Punchy from Treehut to Luminosa (now he'll be a permanent resident there), Deena is gone (hopefully she won't end up moving in Moriyo) and donated some fossils to Luminosa's museum.


----------



## towki

Made a lot of bells to pay off my ever increasing debt to Tom Nook!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a gyroid from my mayor and added it to his storage.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, I passed all of Gracie's fashion checks and got the t&t emporium built. I paid off the cafe and started donations for the dream suite. I got the village representative badge from Phineas. Caroline wanted any kind of river fish so I agreed to catch one for her. I caught a pale chub but I needed it for museum since i never caught it before so I searched for another fish to catch and caught another pale chub so I went back to Caroline and gave it to her and, in return, she gave me a beatnik tank. Bella wanted any kind of fruit so I agreed to get some for her. I got a perfect orange and gave it to her and, in return, she gave me a tangerine chair. I donated a moth, a lobster, and the pale chub to the museum.


----------



## Cakecrazy909

Bought enough gold tools to complete my set~! Growing some money trees right now!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Visited my husband's town and chatted with his villagers, especially Clay who just moved in and is so freaking adorable!

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Elin

I had some spare time and was actually sort of productive today! 

I got Stitches moved in, talked to all my villagers and did a couple tasks for them, rearranged a few trees, started working on landscaping around my campsite area, made a profit off of my turnips, paid off a loan, got a badge from Phineas, and played some campsite games with Joey since he was visiting the campsite.


----------



## buniichu

I have gotten a new public works project request, and i'm happy about that! :3


----------



## Scarletfire56

Today:
- Celebrated the flower bed PWP, my second PWP this week as I'm plotting stuff out and filling the villagers wants of bare land being filled.
- Got a request from Boomer for a balloon arch and decided to put one right on the pathway to his house so there'll be one there tomorrow to his hopeful joy.
- Did many villager requests of name changes, trades, buying and selling, and phrase changes.
- Got the silver watering can and the golden slingshot.
- Caught an orchid mantis, an olive flounder, and a char for the museum.
- Hunted for a failed to find a lobster or a pill bug for the museum.
 - Currently hunting for the rainbow stag for my museum as one of the few things I can catch right now will update if I find it.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and chatted with most of his villagers.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Chatted with a few villagers to complete a daily Meow task.
- Exchanged his 10 Meow coupons for bells to get as much interest as possible tomorrow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I stopped one of my villagers from moving again. And I cut down two of my bamboo shoots because they’re getting really annoying when they keep reproducing new ones like wildfire.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my bamboo shoots and ore since they were on premium in his town.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Visited a lovely dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Switched out his long-sleeved kung-fu shirt for the short-sleeved kung-fu tee now that it's summer.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 4000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Sharla Smith

Mayor:
-Got off lazy butt and started the Joke book
-Sold a bunch of beetles
-Chatted with Wolfgang
-Planned where Alt #1 [Erwin] is going to live
-Funded the museum renovations
-Sat on a rock and bawled her eyes out
-Got a bad haircut ;3;


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I COMPLETED PLOT RESETTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have all my alts moved in as well and I'm so happy. Now I'm going to kick up those ugly QR codes and path the area my villagers live in while I gather PWP requests and think about what to do with the rest of my town


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and he gave me 2 new gyroids.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a pretty decent profit.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Elin

I talked to all my villagers, did a couple tasks for villagers, donated a couple things to the museum, did some minor landscaping and planning, and did some bug-hunting on the island for bells. Also, since I passed my fourth fashion check a couple days ago, TIY is now in the process of upgrading to the T&T Emporium.


----------



## hoodathotit

Stepped into a pitfall planted for another villager and got stung by one bee and 4 jellyfish. I've had better days!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and he gave me two golden nuggets.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my golden nuggets and got a golden man.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and received the Ancient Tile.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## poweradeex

Sold fruit and shells and planted some flowers. Met some new villagers as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Technically yesterday but I got Vesta's pic the old fashioned way (no i don't own her card)so it made me happy =D


----------



## Lavillo

Planted lots of new trees and bushes!! Plus, fixed my paths and gained another villager!


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers, did a couple tasks for them, did a little bit of bug-hunting on the island for bells, planted some flowers and bushes around my train station area, and was able to buy some of the items I'd been wanting from Gracie's store.

Also, Tangy moved to Faehill today!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flowers seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Spent quite a bit of time cleaning out and organizing my storage.
- Sold duplicates of items I don't need.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up some new hybrids that spawned and added them to his storage.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## DARLINGBEAR

- linked my HHD data!
- stopped Rudy from moving!
- unlocked Club LOL!
- unlocked Club Tortimer!
- talked to all my villagers and completed all requests!


----------



## buniichu

<< I have gotten my second save data character to expand her home to 2 rooms, including the main room.

<< I had collected the whole zen exterior for my second save data character. :3

<< Chrissy moved in town, which was actually a suprise, because she is one of my dreamies! ahhh! >w<

<< And gotten the zen streetlight for my public works! <3


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers, did a couple tasks for them, learned that Rocco was moving, planted a couple trees, and did some bug-hunting on the island to farm bells.


----------



## poweradeex

Expanded my house


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Gave Mint a Gracie chest when she asked for furniture and she gave me her picture!
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds, get a petition signed and visit Katrina.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Got a song from K.K. and it turns out I have all of his songs now!

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Talked to a few villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got the ****ing King Salmon! I swear that's been the most annoying fish to get for me this far... I got like hundreds of pikes and arapaima and god knows when I tried it just being in the river cause it didn't really spawn below waterfall before either, so decided to TT back and try again at the waterfall and there that fat guy was


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Updated my dream address.  There haven't been a lot of changes, but I did tweak the color palette on my town flag, my dirt paths are a little more consistent now, the hydrangea buds have appeared, and the lightning bugs are out for summer.


----------



## jiny

i got a perfect town for the first time ever!!!!


----------



## Lemonsky

Not an accomplishment exactly, but I checked on my town after not having played for a while (I had bed hair). I mostly wanted to check that my villagers haven't disappeared, and luckily they hadn't. I especially wouldn't want Tangy to move so I spoke to her to find out if she'd been planning to move.




xii said:


> i got a perfect town for the first time ever!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers, did some tasks for them, had some items refurbished, paid off another home expansion loan, and did a bit of bug-hunting on the island for bells. Also changed up the town tune.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit to buy flower seeds and complete one of his Meow tasks.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went diving to complete a weekly Meow task and work on the diving badge.


----------



## starryxsteph

mayor:
- came back after a couple of months
- got my hair done
- payed off a home expansion loan
- got a new dress
- started a public works project for a new bridge
- got tan


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my 4000 turnips for a pretty good price.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge.

Alt:
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally bought the flower pop carpet from an user on here... Store literally never stocked it and I needed it for a flower room :3


----------



## Scarletfire56

Today I popped in while watching the new direct for the upcoming title and was greeted by Isabelle when I came out of my home. I knew it was soon but forgot exactly what day. Today was the 2 year anniversary of the town of Fiore's creation. So, I got my sapling clock today, chatted with everyone, and signed on out after checking turnip prices.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge and got a vintage telescope from Pascal.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto,I got the backyard gardener badge. I put down some path and planted trees and bamboo. Phoebe moved into town. I caught a tarantula for the museum. I went to Yuka's house and she let me buy the regal vanity she had in her house. Phoebe asked me to deliver a package to Yuka so I agreed to take it to her. I found Yuka and handed her the package and, in return, she gave me a red tile wall. Bella wanted some furniture for her house so I gave her a lady palm and, in return, she gave me a kiddie table. Rodeo wanted an orange so I gave him a perfect orange and, in return, he gave me a pink velvet stool. Brewster was kind enough to offer me a job at the cafe. I successfully gave everyone the coffee they asked for and Brewster gave me some coffee beans as payment.


----------



## Seastar

Today was the 6 year anniversary of Popstar! Although the mayor in that town is my brother, I participated by using his character anyway. The only other important thing I did was check if anyone was moving in both towns. I had to stop Anchovy, who seems to keep wanting to move most of the time I revisit Popstar.


----------



## stitchmaker

Today was the mayor 6 year anniversary.  Miss Lolly and Paula attended the ceremony wearing matching QR shirts.

Wrote letters to the 5 starter villagers for 6 wonderful years.  
Completed all the villagers tasks.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Mint and work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island and found a sanshin.
- Completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## meo

Recently reset my third town for a permanent map/name. So, I mostly accomplished just getting things staged.

Finished planting the palm trees on the beach, regular fruits around the town, setting up hybrids to breed in their typical spot, getting shops unlocked, donating 30 things to the museum, and constructing 2/3 bridges in the locations I'll want them. Otherwise, just saved a bunch of QRs lol for outfit purposes. 

Other two towns, just quick check-ins to check on villagers and forward some items to new town (silver tools, fruits, hybrids, etc).


----------



## Tessie

I found a really nice mosaic path, which took up four QR saved slots x_x but have been going around just creating a whole new path. it takes a crap ton of time but it keeps my busy which is something i needed in this game lol

when its finished i want to finally update my dreamtown :3


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Participated in the Bug Off and won first place.
- Attended the Bug Off ceremony and got my Gold Trophy.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a song from K.K.

Alt:
- Got a song from K.K.


----------



## jkeezy

It took me nearly 2 hours, but I organised all my flowers! I was also able to finally catch a snail lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Got a red carnation for Father's Day.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges, chatted with his villagers and said good-bye to Kody who's leaving his town.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a red carnation for Father's Day.
- Added the two new carnations to his storage.
- Pulled an item out of storage for my mayor to send to a villager.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Just sorted some flowers out, pulled some weeds, bought a (legitimate) painting from Crazy Redd's. Nothing much, really.


----------



## meo

Made a list of the bugs/fish/diving things I've yet to catch and been trying to be more diligent of getting those. I managed to get a Dorado and a Coelacanth to donate to the museum this morning.  Going to try to rework some rooms and I'll probably delete some of the characters that I haven't majorly started on for their houses and rename them to names less repetitive.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

B I N G O o o o o o o ~!






yes I finally did it!!​


----------



## Wickel

Gracie visited my town for the first time today and I passed my first Fashion Check!
I've been waiting for her to show up for a while since I really want to get the final expansion so I was really happy and surprised when I saw her.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Didn't have time to go to the island so I did some fishing along my beach.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up the extra hybrids that spawned in town after it rained yesterday and added them to his storage.
- Got a visit from Mint.
- Left a few items for my mayor to pick up and gift to the villagers.


----------



## Poppytea

The usual - checking the mail, planting flowers, buying fortune cookies etc! Also did a lot of shark-fishing and beetle catching! Not to mention, a lot of running away from mosquitoes. 
I also set about finishing my encyclopedias two days ago, and I finally completed the fish one today


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and sold some furniture since it was on premium in his town.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## angelcore

wasn't able to comment last night so! 
i've started making progress on two of my mayor's rooms and i think the whole themes are working quite nicely. i also managed to unlock cyrus with my second + third alts so all i need now is my fourth character (all i needed was the 100,000 bell requirement so i visited the island and spent a good 30mins beetle hunting/fishing). now customizing will be much more efficient~

i've also started organizing all my inventories so i'll continue today + update later on c:


----------



## Maiana

today i placed down some paths on where i want certain things to go in front of my mayor and alts house :>
also paid off a pwp that i put down


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and get a petition signed.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Dim

Well, now that I?m back into New Leaf, I finally got started on my new town I never played. Fixed up the weeds, got my house, 100% approved as mayor, night-Owl ordinance, and ugh... yeah. I also have everything planned out for my plot reset now. I still have a lot of work to do! I?m debating whether or not I should move all my favorite villagers from my main town to my new town.


----------



## Cheybunny

Today I weeded a bit, fished a little, gave villagers items, dug up all the spots, hit the money and crystal rocks, ordered from chelsea, and got 100% approval rating.


----------



## Poppytea

Fished, weeded, and planted some new flowers! I'm trying to get a blue rose too but that hasn't been going very well :') ALSO, attempts have been made to catch a tarantula, but my aim is bad so...


----------



## Alienfish

Got the bronze weed and silver catalog badge 

and bought some items i needed from ppl on here


----------



## Elin

I said goodbye to Rocco yesterday, and got his pic in the mail today. I talked to my villagers, did a couple tasks for them, got Pashmina's pic as a task reward, planted some trees, and did a bit of bug-hunting for bells. Also paid off another home expansion loan.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got the ladder shades from Isabelle.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found Phineas wandering around town and got both the silver Great Hostess badge and the gold Master Bug Catcher badge!

Alt:
- Got the ladder shades from Isabelle and sold them at Re-Tail.


----------



## meo

Kinda burned out on fishing atm - spent hours trying to catch a giant snakehead and a nibble fish yesterday so rip. At least got a char though.
Going to stop procrastinating and start on decorating/putting things together in one of the two character houses left to do in my main town.


----------



## Alienfish

Cleaned up my town and sold common flowers I don't really need and basically got for the badge's sake I guess. Left some for doing hybrids later on maybe but I def. had too much aha.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Had been diving. And diving. And diving.
The last step save one, to completing encyclopedia of my Mayor Momo from town Lumina! Getting there!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Did some landscaping and remodeling my house ; w ;


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my spare town to sell my turnips for a small profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a song from K.K.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge and got a helm from Pascal.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a song from K.K.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a bunch of tours, and caught some fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

A villager had pinged me about moving, so I was able to cancel that and then time travel to the current date (I was months behind). Did some gardening, visited K.K. Slider a couple times. Nothing much.


----------



## Poppytea

Bought a ton of turnips, visited a friend, planted some flowers and bought some furniture for a new room design! <3 I also bought fortune cookies in an attempt to get Tom Nook's House Model.. AND got knocked out by a tarantula.
Good day.


----------



## meo

Main town - Finally caught a giant snakehead and nibble fish. Dived for awhile to try to find a turban shell but no luck thus far on that note. 
Second town - Planted the rest of the blue hydrangeas I needed to. A few bushes short but for the most part almost done. Moved in agnes because, as much as I love my baby Katt, variety is nice and I don't need her in all three towns for my uchi. -.-; 

And that's about it.


----------



## Dim

Caught my first tarantula of the summer!


----------



## twistinfate

Made a big dent in my loan and finished the flower arch.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and met his new villager, Bertha.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a gold nugget from the daily ore rock and had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets into a golden bench.
- Visited a couple of dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Finally caught the nibble fish after two months of trying. I even caught another one with my alt character. So that was pretty exciting and made my day! Finally paid of a loan on my second character's house. After I pay off the second floor,I'll get the storage room and clean up the town. Also stopped a vilager from moving. Mostly pleased with just catching the nibble fish. That was a great accomplishment. Now just need to catch that tarantula..


----------



## twistinfate

Today I repaid a loan, celebrated the flower arch, and caught a Napoleon fish.


----------



## Alexis

So much reorganizing lmaoo


----------



## Maiana

Laid down clovers, got a PWP request, bought some stuff for my house. I've been taking it easy ;w;


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a great price and get a petition signed for Grizzly.
- Got a golden nugget from my husband.
- Worked at the Roost to complete a daily Meow task and got the superb coffee beans from Brewster.
- Put the superb coffee beans up for sale at the Roost.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.
- Convinced Deirdre to buy an item that I had up for sale at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got two gold nuggets from my husband.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden screen.
- Went to the island, completed a tour and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Anabelle finally pinged me to move! I love her but I'm ready for a change and I have Anicotti (an old favorite from GameCube) in my spare town.  I'm looking forward to moving Anicotti in as my new resident peppy as soon as Anabelle leaves on the 4th of July. 

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Re-tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed a few requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Fixed a goof by my mayor where she accidentally ran over a blue pansy. Pulled another blue pansy out of storage and replaced it.


----------



## Fiain

Brewster asked to upgrade the museum, so I paid that off!

I watered my flowers and relaxed mostly.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and he gave me two gold nuggets.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Went to the island and completed several tours.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a new blue rose that spawned and added it to his storage.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got all the shrunk emotions and his nice jacket...  And I think I got the complete lovely set.. finally I can start going fairy tale more seriously. I will get that kitschy harvest set soon cause almost november so ayy


----------



## dainty

Auctioned off Stitches. I have a long history with him (he was also a villager in my Wild World game) and I loved having him, but it was time. I'm excited about seeing some new faces!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sheila said:


> the shrunk emotions and his nice jacket...


Is it really nice.. jacket? But yeah otsukare for getting all the emotions


----------



## dainty

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Is it really nice.. jacket? But yeah otsukare for getting all the emotions



It took me 5 years to get all the emotions because I kept forgetting he exists, haha. Now I discovered villagers will dance with you when you use his final emotion.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dainty said:


> It took me 5 years to get all the emotions because I kept forgetting he exists, haha. Now I discovered villagers will dance with you when you use his final emotion.


Fiiiiive years!! Well, otsukare to you too. xD


----------



## dainty

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Fiiiiive years!! Well, otsukare to you too. xD



Lol! I'm a very relaxed player.


----------



## Alienfish

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Is it really nice.. jacket? But yeah otsukare for getting all the emotions



yeah i kinda like it because it's so ugly but still nice xD

thanks.. i kept forgetting to do it then i found lots of fruit in my storage and was like heck gonna TT thru october so might as well do it daily aha


----------



## Roobi

Finally unlocked the torch pwp and put one on the cliff near my campsite. Looking forward to decorating my town with them and replacing those ugly illuminated trees x)


----------



## makonatu

got recommended, started, and finished the camping cot pwp and caught bugs from the island. my journey to 100 mil will be a long one...


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.
- Got a song from K.K.
- Began the tedious process of placing down patterns to prep for when Anabelle moves later this week.  I got most of it done, but there are still a few areas left to finish up.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got one of those annoying lil bagworm ****s... god bless november.

also started collecting the harvest and mush series


----------



## Roobi

Sheila said:


> Finally got one of those annoying lil bagworm ****s... god bless november.
> 
> also started collecting the harvest and mush series



Oh, nice! I'm looking forward to collecting the mush set. It's so cute. Too bad I don't time travel :'D


----------



## Alienfish

Roobi said:


> Oh, nice! I'm looking forward to collecting the mush set. It's so cute. Too bad I don't time travel :'D



Thanks  yeah, it's really cute and need fairy tale item series for the HHA stuff ~


----------



## Goddess Yami

This past week I finally got a perfect town status in my second town, Crystal. It's my first time getting that status in an AC game. What's funny Crystal is 7 months old compare to my original town which is 6 years old. I wasn't even trying!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed and work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the golden closet.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up the extra hybrid flowers that spawned and added them to his storage.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Today is the third day of my 4th town, and I’ve already began laying down paths, planting saplings and beginning to sculpture the town. I’m going to try not to rush this town like I did with the third one, but with two months off that is going to be a difficult task 

-Created the hybrids I needed
- Caught bugs on the island 
- Took resources from my other towns


----------



## Alienfish

Completed my diving encyclopedia... think I'mma take a break for diving now or I might just go for the gold badge aha.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.
- Picked up the new hybrid flowers that spawned and added them to his storage.


----------



## P. Star

I updated my dream address for the first time in over a year.


----------



## CatSoul

Successful visit today! (I didn't know what I was doing the first time a villager came over, so I missed Mitzi attempting to visit by like a minute.)

However, I did have to entertain Hamphrey while I was in the shower. (Alright, that sounds awfully risque...let me elaborate.)

I set the time for 11:40, but I had somewhere to go at 12:30 and wanted to shower and eat lunch first. Before I got in the shower, I waited in my house for Hamphrey to show up. However, while in the shower, I began to think to myself "Wait...I haven't done this before...what if he gets upset at me for just 'standing there' or acknowledges that I'm away from the game?"

So, out of paranoia, I hopped out real quick and checked my game. Thankfully, that wasn't the case, but just to be safe, I moved around and talked to him a bit before getting back in.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up the extra hybrid flowers that spawned and added them to his storage.
- Got a visit from Grizzly while working on his storage.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Onyx

I completed the bug part of my muesum! And payed off my house all the way


----------



## JaydenRocks0

I found a FAMOUS MUSHROOM without a perfect town!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Finished laying down patterns for plot resetting since Anabelle will be in boxes tomorrow.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up the extra hybrids that spawned and added them to his storage.
- Cleaned up his storage a bit.
- Sold some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## CatSoul

Caught three new fish (butterfly fish, puffer fish, horse mackerel). 

Nooking Junction will be closing for renovation tomorrow, so it looks like I'll be able to get Club LOL soon!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Sold my turnips for a pretty good profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips and buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Said good-bye to Anabelle.
- Moved the flowers from around her house and laid down patterns for the next villager to plot in the same spot.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Said good-bye to Anabelle.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## CatSoul

CatSoul said:


> Caught three new fish (butterfly fish, puffer fish, horse mackerel).



Luck be a mayor tonight! Four new fish and four new fossils.


----------



## LadyDestani

Now that Anabelle has moved out of Sakura, freeing up a space, I logged onto my spare town and time traveled to move Anicotti out and build up weeds.

Mayor:
- Received Anabelle's picture in the mail.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my spare town in hopes of picking up Anicotti.
- Pulled weeds in my spare town and got a lily lamp from Leif.

Alt:
- Checked his mail and got a letter from Anabelle with her picture.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Valzed

In Cutetown, Phineas finally showed up & I finally earned the Gold Weed Menace Badge! Thank you, corlee1289, for your help!

(I am so not trying for this badge in Sheepish.)


----------



## LadyDestani

*Sigh* Well, I screwed up. Despite carefully laying down patterns, I missed a spot. I did log on with a new save file twice before logging in with my mayor, but since my town is fully landscaped I can't save with the new character. So when I didn't see Anicotti's plot anywhere, I thought she'd just show up the next day. Wrong. She took out the landscaping around my zen garden. So I broke down and ordered her Amiibo card plus a few others for my second town and I'm going to cycle her back into the correct spot as soon as they arrive. Anyway, onto what I actually accomplished today...

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Got a song from K.K.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a song from K.K.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## vlr0316

FiNALLy!!!! after hard work of making lists of what i didnt have and checking them off the list, i finally got my Gold Catalog Badge!!!! although there is still quite a few i didnt check off, @ least i got the badge!! wootwoot


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed several requests.
- Welcomed Anicotti, even though in a week or so when I get the cards I ordered I'll be scanning her out and back in to correct her house location.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Sent letters and gifts to Annalisa, Grizzly, and Mint.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my spare town twice to pull weeds and got two four-leaf clovers and some weeding day furniture from Leif.
- Got a bunch of gyroids, fossils, mushrooms and flowers from my spare town and sold most of them.

Alt:
- Picked up the extra hybrid flowers that spawned and added them to his storage.


----------



## heyimsobored

I finally unlocked the second floor of the museum pwp! Brewster here we come


----------



## CatSoul

Just as I was able to complain about not seeing Redd yet, he finally showed up today! Only one of his pieces was genuine, but that one piece should make it so I can unlock the museum shop. (I'm well over 20 items in fish, bugs, and fossils, I just hadn't gotten any art yet.)


----------



## Lissly

I chopped all my trees down and now am laying tiles and paths. I as well am working on placing house plots to start getting my peeps where they belong


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

I know this a few days late but I've been too busy to post in here. Hope that's alright.
Literally within the first day I caught pretty much every bug you can catch in July. I caught the walking leaf,tarantula,Raja Brooke butterfly,all the cicadas except two and longhorn beetle. Only need seven more bugs now! Still need to catch a scorpion so that could be challenging. I also caught lots of new fish on my birthday too! I caught the arapaima,sweetfish, and gar. I also got the saddled bichir and giant anakehead recently too! Only 5 more fish to go. 
I also got celebrate my birthday with Lucky,Hamphrey and Clyde. It was a lovely celebration. Birthdays are probably my favorite event in AC. Lucky and Melba even sent cards. Even got a birthday hat so that was cool. Everyone was so nice and we had fun! I love how much they care about and your birthday wish. They all want to help make it come true and that's really sweet! Now just trying to work on the catalogue but it's difficult alright!


----------



## Alienfish

got the bronze letter badge... like dayum that took some good time. hope i get the bronze for catching many bugs soon as well.

also finally got the lighthouse suggested and built that


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

My boyfriend had tossed my 3DS so I had to start over the progress I had made today cause I didn't save. I don't think you truly know how mad I was with him, LOL! But, I was able to renovate the town hall! I also paid off another one of my home loans! (definitely did not realize how many of the loans you can choose to pay, desperately trying to pay off the entire house with all extensions) I visited the island. Played the scavenger tour for the first time (I don't really go to the island and play tours often). I played some hide and seek with Merengue, Annabelle, and Margie. It was so hard to find Annable for some strange reason. I also bught out T.I.Y in a stitch effort to get closer to getting the Emporium (which somehow I still don't have???). Now, I'm about to go back in town to water flowers and finish up some town initiatives to scoop up some more MEOW coupons!


----------



## stitchmaker

Saturday-
Mayor-It took 3 weeks to find Tutu home.  The dorado got replaced with the Cinnamoroll Sofa the mayor mailed her.
Completed all tasks and received 2 villager picture.  
Last night.
Mayor-Gave Tutu Cinnamoroll table when she requested new furniture.  Received her picture.
Complete tasks and had fun with the emotion with villagers/NPC.  Stopped Iggly from moving.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and get a petition signed.
- Got a new TPC picture to complete a weekly Meow task.
- Visited my spare town, pulled a bunch of weeds and got some weeding day furniture from Leif.
- Also dug up a bunch of gyroids and the 4 fossils in my spare town, had the fossils assessed and sold everything.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds and get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Sent letters and gifts to Lily, Deirdre and Sterling.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up an extra hybrid that spawned and added it to his storage.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Scanned Yuka's card and kicked Anicotti out so I can fix her house placement.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and he gave me two gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets but forgot to check back in with him.  I'll see what I got tomorrow.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Finally caught the scorpion so only 4 more bugs to go! I'm just trying to work on the catalogue atm. Also got 3 badges(gold catalogue badge,gold shopper badge,and silver angler badge) yesterday which was a nice surprise!


----------



## lexinator

I successfully breeded a hybrid red rose! Now to make another so I can make a blue rose! AND I FINALLY got a ptera right wing! I swear to god that fossil is like 1000% rarer than the rest because it is so hard to find. I thought I was done with my museum fossil collection but apparently I need one more and it will be complete. Also not that this is my own accomplishment, but Frita is finally in boxes and I'm so happy because that will make another open spot for a new villager I want to move in.


----------



## LadyDestani

So after spending over an hour and a half plot resetting, I FINALLY got Yuka to plot where I want her instead of in Anicotti's old plot.  She was very stubborn.  I didn't have time to do anything else today, but I'll catch up tomorrow.  I'm just so happy to have corrected my mistake and now I can work on re-doing the landscaping that Anicotti destroyed and getting her moved back into the right spot.


----------



## Sophie23

I started my new Harry Potter themed town~ Mayor Hermione of town Hogwarts


----------



## LadyDestani

Since I didn't get to do anything except plot reset yesterday, I decided to do something I rarely do and time travel. So today I played two days in my town.

Mayor:
- Completed two daily Meow tasks.
- Talked to all of my villagers both days and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.
- Completed 3 daily Meow tasks.


----------



## Sophie23

Mayor: made town flag, made new town tune, got bigger house, got flower shop , got qr code machine. 

Made 3 alts~ Luna , Draco and Hagrid 

Got the qr code machine for the alts.


----------



## 5cm/s

today:

- came back to my town after a looong hiatus
- cleaned out the inventories and banks of 2 alt characters and deleted them, and worked on clearing everything from another character so i can delete her too
- planned where my boyfriend wants to put his house in-game when he makes a character, so i can start clearing area for him
- held a giveaway to clear up storage and to spread the wealth haha
- got rid of my bedhair and went with something new instead of the white ponytail i usually get (gah does this mean i need new art lol)
- went to teddy's house to hang out (on time!! for once!!)


----------



## LadyDestani

I had a very busy day in the game today.

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my spare town to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Pulled a bunch of weeds in my spare town, got a four-leaf clover, and some weeding day furniture from Leif.
- Collected all of the fossils, gyroids and mushrooms in my spare town to sell.
- Got a song from K.K.
- Finally got the gold Weed Menace badge from Phineas! 
- Scanned in Anicotti to replace Yuka.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got the bronze catalog badge from Phineas.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Picked up a new hybrid that spawned and added it to his storage.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

GReplotted both Caroline and Gladys, in the exact sames spots.
 I'm just trying to fill my town completely with amiibo villagers so Ken (an amiibo, who I wanted but just doesn't fit the town) can move naturally so I can get Sylvana from my cycling town.
Grew a whole bunch more white carnations, accident ran over a bunch (erg) while trying to catch a stringfish. (never did)
 Customized the hammock to give to Caroline (she has no bed!)
Played hide and seek with Kid Cat, Soliel and Molly. Both Molly and Kid Cat where on the beach. Sneaky.
Had Ursala and Charlise in the campsite, consecutively. (ick)


----------



## heyimsobored

I just unlocked Brewster's cafe pwp! Woo!


----------



## Alienfish

completed bug encyclopedia (also did diving and fishing some time ago), and completed the bug section. had to catch a dung beetle for encyclopedia completion and also get another miyama stag cos for some reason i never donated it lol


----------



## Zerry

I've finally got my development permit and started my first works project, a cobblestone bridge. I also got my cyan mailbox today.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Started re-landscaping the area around my zen garden.

Alt:
- Got some pink roses out of his storage to place around Anicotti's house.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Alienfish

Redd actually had a painting I needed (the flute playing dude) 

got the cube sculpture suggested, idk if i will build it but yea. ^^'


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Welcomed Anicotti to town properly this time.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host visitor badges and he gave me two gold nuggets.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden bench.
- Sent Anicotti a welcome letter and gift.
- Sent letters and gifts to Hugh, Hans, and Bruce.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.

Alt:
- Welcomed Anicotti to town.
- Checked his mail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Pulled some hybrids out of his storage to fill in the area around my zen garden.


----------



## Zerry

I finished my public works project, which is a cobblestone bridge. Lastly, A new villager moved to my town today, which is Muffy, which is a utchi sheep.


----------



## magicaldonkey

i restarted my town- but it was soRt of unintentional as i didn’t realise my previous town wasn’t eligible to get the legendary tom nook to trade it for bells, that’s okay though! 

i paid off my down payment to move into my first home tomorrow, and i talked and did a few requests for my starting villagers!


----------



## Lavamaize

Lemons said:


> Finished drawing some path tiles too!  I'm really proud of them. I'm probably doing some more in a couple days though...it's never good enough!



OMG that is amazing!


----------



## Elin

Today I talked to my villagers, watered my hybrids, sold some stuff at Re-Tail, and got Francine's house plot in place.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a couple of tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Elin

Francine moved in! I talked to my villagers and did a couple tasks for them, expanded my mayor's house again, made a fossil donation, and played some camper games since Pompom was visiting the campsite.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge and got a ship's compass from Pascal.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for an amazing price!
-  Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Cut down a tree and replanted a lychee tree that didn't grow.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Finally, finally, finally got my gold Master Turnip Trader badge from Phineas! Now I'm done with turnips for a while.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Ordered gifts from my catalog for the other half of my villagers.

Alt:
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Khaelis

I achieved absolutely nothing, because I still can't find a town layout I like, woooo! I love being stubbornly picky about my town layout! 

DX


----------



## heyimsobored

I finished putting down paths on one side of my town (yeah I've been slow and putting it off) Now I only need to do the other side


----------



## Denise

Normally I dont achieve much except talk to the villagers n plant flowers etc but today I won the bug off !!  lol


----------



## LadyDestani

I don't know if I'll get a chance to play later today, so I got in a quick play session early.

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Cut down some bamboo and tried replanting my lychee tree again. It doesn't want to grow back after Anicotti destroyed it.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Picked up a new purple tulip that spawned and added it to his storage.


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers and did a couple tasks for them, did a tiny bit of landscaping, cut down and planted some trees, had a flower arch PWP finished, and made a museum donation.


----------



## Alienfish

Got some ice furniture from snowmam, and got a bingo card and like one number from that snow..pap..a? whatever xD


----------



## Elin

Talked to my villagers and did a couple tasks for them, started arranging some flowers near the train station, and sold some items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Finally got my lychee tree to regrow so replanted the other trees and bamboo around it.
- Sent letters and gifts to the remaining half of my villagers.


----------



## heyimsobored

Finally got the police station pwp! So happy right now! I've always wanted it in my town but could never get it


----------



## magicaldonkey

i finished a bridge PWP so i could take a shorter walk to teddy’s home~ moving in tomorrow (yayay), also i did some landscaping and welcomed lionel to pinemead! 

also made hopper angEry


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Finally got Ken out so I can plot Sylvanna! So I can kick up the extra tiles, finish revamping some areas of my town and game on.^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Sold a few items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Sophie23

Well this hasn’t happened today but
I have 2 bridges now 
I have two signs
I have two cut-out standees 
My house is bigger and has a upstairs room 
I got the garden shop, shoe shop and shampoodle 
I got a bigger Timmy and Tommy shop 
I have paths 
I have a new town flag that goes with my town name and theme 
I have a new town tune that goes with my town and theme
I have designs that go with my town and theme
I got lights pwp’s
I have club lol
I have the dream suite which I’ve used 

Alts - I changed their hair and I got clothes and shoes for them


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers and did a couple tasks for them, got Muffy's pic, made a museum donation, talked Diana out of moving, and sold some items at Re-Tail. Tangy also suggested the illuminated heart PWP.


----------



## Beanz

In my town of Beanz, I redecorated my house with items from the cabin series and the sloppy series, I so far ACTUALLY like my house for once. I also tried to get Marshal?s pic (but didn?t) and I planted some trees because I would like to make my town look more like a forest.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy flower seeds.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## VixNeko

_I chopped some trees that were in the way, and trees that weren't going to give fruit. I then planted some fruit trees where I actually do want to have trees. I also added a park bench, it's going to look so cute once those pears grow in. <3​_​


----------



## P. Star

I finally got the gold slingshot badge


----------



## Leedzie

I've been back at playing New Leaf for about a week now (I didn't play for about 5 years), and a lot of my time has been spent reorienting myself. Today I did the thing that brought me back in the first place: Started organizing my items now that I have a storage shed! This morning I took a lot of trips back and forth from the post office because I'd stored a lot of items in saved letters. Later today I need to make some trips back and forth from the museum as well because I have a lot of Gracie clothes stored in the display rooms.

In the midst of all of this, I discovered that I somehow have lost track of the carpet and wallpaper I got from Nat for the Bug Off. :| Whaaaat. And of course they're non-purchasable items, so I don't know what I'm going to do about that. I think there's one more Bug Off left for the summer, right? Maybe if I'm lucky I can get them back then.


----------



## VixNeko

_I bought seeds and planted a couple of them, I moved flowers to create flower beds in the hopes of breeding hybrids. I planted a bunch of trees on my beach which was such a pain. Dug up fossils and bought everything in my stores to upgrade them. I think that's about it, but the day isn't over yet! ​_​

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leedzie said:


> I've been back at playing New Leaf for about a week now (I didn't play for about 5 years), and a lot of my time has been spent reorienting myself. Today I did the thing that brought me back in the first place: Started organizing my items now that I have a storage shed! This morning I took a lot of trips back and forth from the post office because I'd stored a lot of items in saved letters. Later today I need to make some trips back and forth from the museum as well because I have a lot of Gracie clothes stored in the display rooms.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, I discovered that I somehow have lost track of the carpet and wallpaper I got from Nat for the Bug Off. :| Whaaaat. And of course they're non-purchasable items, so I don't know what I'm going to do about that. I think there's one more Bug Off left for the summer, right? Maybe if I'm lucky I can get them back then.



_You could always check the Re-Tail forum and see if someone might have what you are looking for! A lot of people hoard and want to clear out, and a lot of people just hoard so they can sell. Good luck!​_​


----------



## Leedzie

Thanks for the vote of confidence! I'm hoping to start posting in the Re-Tail area soon, because I actually have a lot of things I need to trade away myself. (Most of it actually came from Redd during Fireworks Day, actually. Somehow I just had AMAZING luck with my RNG and almost every ticket I bought from him was a winner.) Once I get my things sorted out in my storage shed I can figure out what all I have doubles of, and then I figure I'll post over there with the things I'm trading/selling versus the things I'm looking for. Or at least, that's the plan so long as it's within the rules, I haven't investigated enough there.

The thing with the Bug Off carpet and wallpaper is, I have a hunch they may have been re-purchasable before the amiibo update? I know I wouldn't have sold them if I couldn't get them back, because I'm a huge hoarder, and since I've been back I've been using a checklist I found online, and it listed those items as re-purchasable as well. I'm starting to wonder if they were originally *supposed* to be non-purchasable, but for some reason they weren't in the final product, and then they corrected it in the update. Just my best guess, though.

Anyway I just finished clearing all the Gracie clothes out of the museum (holy crap it's a LOT of clothing, it's taken up almost half my storage shed!), and now I'm going to use the freshly empty rooms to store all of my rare items and put them on display. Then my house will finally be livable!! My house is legit just full of tables that are holding rare items. I'm really looking forward to being able to design some real spaces once it's less hoarder-y.


----------



## VixNeko

_I finished the two rooms in my house. Tomorrow, I will have another room to fill and I'm pretty excited about it.​_​


----------



## KatieCat123

*Full House*

Today for the first time in any of my play throughs of the game. I finished my encyclopedia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers, did a couple tasks for them, talked Tangy out of moving, rearranged the flowers in one area, made a museum donation, rearranged some locker/storage space, and sold some items. Also, got a letter with an orange lily inside from Muffy, which was nice! I wasn't aware you could get hybrids from villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went diving to work on the diving badge and got a vintage telescope from Pascal.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.
- Sold an item at Re-Tail.


----------



## Lynnea

I restarted.

As hard as it is to restart a town, sometimes a fresh start is what we all need. ♡


----------



## nekotown

I sold a lot of beetles and got enough bells to pay off my room loan. Now I can expand my room on the right!


----------



## Elin

I talked to my villagers, did a couple tasks for them, sold some items, got a couple more hybrid flowers grown and arranged where I wanted them, had Fauna suggest a PWP, and did some fishing/bug-hunting on the island for bells.


----------



## Lynnea

Talked to my villagers, got Beau a perfect orange (he loved it ♡) and a Horse Mackerel for Kid Cat. Worked on getting my Town Development Permit, Payed my down payment for my house, and donated a bunch of stuff to the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## VixNeko

_Landscaping. A lot of trees came down today. I don't like doing this, but I needed to clear the way. I was getting pretty tired of bumping into trees or missing Giant Stags because there were too many too close together. I planted fruit trees to replace what I cut down. All in all, I'm pretty excited to see all the fruit that will grow. 

I also decided to demolish one cobblestone bridge, tomorrow I will build a wooden suspension bridge. I think it will suit the look much better. There will be fruit trees and flower beds everywhere some day. So for now, I want to change my two bridges to wooden suspension bridges. Then we'll work out the rest. =)​_​


----------



## Sophie23

I deleted my alt and made a new one


----------



## TSquared

Spent most of last night landscaping/setting down patterns in my new town to help with villager plots. Paid off this morning for sure:











Also reached the 100% citizen approval rating today! Things are looking messy right now, but I'm still excited to watch Woodlane grow from here on out!


----------



## Leedzie

FINALLY got my inventory organized!! It was a LOT of work, both physically in-game and just mentally to keep myself from getting confused. I have my non-repurchasables organized in my storage shed and my doubles currently in the second floor of the museum so I don't accidentally sell/trade something i can't get back!

I also discovered that I apparently lost my tissue box at some point. I'm... a little flabbergasted at that. I guess I'll just add that to the list of things I need to trade for, even though it's like the simplest, silliest thing.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited my husband's town and made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Went to the island, completed several tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

Alt:
- Checked his mail


----------



## Sophie23

Alt - got qr code machine and used it 
Mayor- payed off loan and getting a bigger room


----------



## reebow

I cleared 895 weeds with Leif to reap the rewards of my being a time traveller XD  also starting to get back nto doing island tours to try and get a wetsuit in this town


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Got a song from K.K.

Alt:
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## MayorSassynaby

*Stitches!!*

Hi! I got Stitches in my campsite and managed to get him to move in after failing one of his mini games. I?m so excited about it!
I also made progress on breeding hybrids, but it?s taking a while.


----------



## heyimsobored

I went to Tom Nook's a brought some stuff as I'm trying to get it to upgrade, talked to my villagers, went to the cafe and ordered coffee and worked part-time there and then I went to shrunk I learned my daily emotion and that's been pretty much my daily routine for the past few days or so


----------



## Azrael

Paid off basement expansion for my third character! I am not sure yet if I want to fully expand her house 100% (simply for aesthetic reasons). My mayors house is fully upgraded and my other character still lives in a tent to go with the campsite. So I dunno yet. So far I just have smallest room upstairs and the basement and just started on the secret storage.


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Had Cyrus customize a chaise lounge for Deirdre.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Went to the island, completed a few tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

Alt:
- Checked his mail.


----------



## Leedzie

I figured out in the nick of time that the reason I wasn't fishing garbage out of the water to earn MEOW coupons is because I had the beautiful town ordinance in place! Realized it on Saturday, felt like an idiot and changed it so it activated Sunday. My deadline was Monday morning, so I'm glad I didn't have the epiphany a day later!


----------



## Onyx

Got the max hha score!!


----------



## LadyDestani

I restarted my second town today! The town of Nocturne with Mayor Amethyst now exists. I was able to find a nearly perfect map after only a few resets. It has most of the features I wanted.

Today in Nocturne I:
- Placed my home.
- Placed patterns all around my home and in front of some of the major buildings to protect them from random move-ins.
- Talked to all of the villagers.
- Added a message to the bulletin board.
- Got 3 Meow coupons.
- Completed all of Isabelle's tutorial stuff.
- Got a shovel, net, fishing pole, and watering can.
- Got a basket of pears.
- Found the money and gem rocks.
- Found all 4 fossils.
- Donated the fossils and 4 fish to the museum.
- Bought a painting from Redd.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden chair.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah on both my mayor and my alt.


----------



## heyimsobored

I've filled up one page of the emotions that you get from shrunk. Now one more page to go


----------



## Becca617

i invited bea to live in my town from my friend, the last villager i need that isn't from an amiibo!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Sakura I:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Woke up Gulliver with my alt and correctly guessed his destination.
- Prepared birthday gifts for Grizzly with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Visited Katrina and got my fortune told for the first time.
- Spoke to Sable for the first time.
- Created a new town flag.
- Changed the town tune.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Caught a bunch of fish and bugs and donated any new ones to the museum.
- Got my painting in the mail from Redd and donated it to the museum.
- Found all 4 fossils and donated them to the museum.
- Laid out a few more patterns to protect certain areas from move-ins.
- Found and planted my perfect orange and the pears I got from Isabelle.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Paid off my down payment so I'll get my house tomorrow.
- Found Wisp's lamp.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

LadyDestani said:


> Today in Sakura I:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
> - Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
> - Woke up Gulliver with my alt and correctly guessed his destination.
> - Prepared birthday gifts for Grizzly with both my mayor and my alt.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Visited Katrina and got my fortune told for the first time.
> - Spoke to Sable for the first time.
> - Created a new town flag.
> - Changed the town tune.
> - Talked to all of my villagers.
> - Caught a bunch of fish and bugs and donated any new ones to the museum.
> - Got my painting in the mail from Redd and donated it to the museum.
> - Found all 4 fossils and donated them to the museum.
> - Laid out a few more patterns to protect certain areas from move-ins.
> - Found and planted my perfect orange and the pears I got from Isabelle.
> - Found the gem rock and the money rock.
> - Paid off my down payment so I'll get my house tomorrow.
> - Found Wisp's lamp.
> - Completed a daily Meow task.



Your posts in this thread always make me feel unproductive. :/ lol
I ran laps for dirt paths. That's it


----------



## LadyDestani

Ably.Saucey said:


> Your posts in this thread always make me feel unproductive. :/ lol
> I ran laps for dirt paths. That's it



LOL

I just break out a lot of my dailies that only take a few minutes to do because it makes me feel accomplished. Plus, this week I'm on vacation so I decided to start my second town and I'm putting a lot of time into getting the early stuff done because next week when I go back to work, it'll be back to doing just dailies again.


----------



## heyimsobored

Well, talked to some of my villagers, brought all the furniture at Super T&T trying to get the store to upgrade, get my daily coffee and done some part-time work and that's it. I'm mostly trying to unlock stuff, like new shops and stuff. I haven't spent too much time on my town, which is something I need to start to get into


----------



## Alienfish

didn't mess up my town after new leaf file time went wack when i opened my 3ds.

also hopefully cookie is still moving dumb dog


----------



## Reckoner

Cleaned out my mailbox and decorated my house. :/


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated Grizzly's birthday and gave him gifts with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Went to the island, completed some tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Paid off my first home loan and ordered my first expansion.
- Got 100% approval rating so I can get my development permit.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Welcomed Sylvia to town.
- Talked to Sable.
- Watered all of the flowers.
- Caught some more fish and bugs and donated the new ones to the museum.
- Visited my husband's town to order a painting from Redd.
- Laid out some more patterns where I think I want to place my alt's house eventually. (Not going to create her for a while, but don't want a villager moving there in the meantime.)
- Began the very tedious process of mapping out my entire town on a grid to plan the placement of everything.  I completed mapping most of the top half of town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy a painting from Redd and get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to Tortimer to unlock the island.
- Talked to Sable.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and donated them to the museum.
- Caught a couple of new bugs and donated them to the museum.
- Received my new painting from Redd and donated it to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Found a sloppy closet in Re-Tail.
- Bought a retro sink from Harvey.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got an ivy wall from Bones.
- Continued mapping out my town on a grid.  I have about 2 and a half acres left to map out.
- Set up the Bell Boom Ordinance.
- Talked to Digby to set up Streetpass.
- Ordered a new exterior and door for my house.


----------



## mayor_klaus

-Checked the mail (got peach from one of my villagers! Didn't have that fruit before)
-Bought birthday present for Benjamin
-Watered all the flowers 
-Cut down some trees that were on my way
-Went to island and catched bugs worth of 104 000 bells (paid some loan off)
-Re-decorated my home (i can't decide should I make it cute or creepy so I keep switching)


----------



## Alienfish

Cookie moved finally! Need a new peppy though dunno if I want Wendy or Ketchup hmm.

(yes accomplishment cause she asked a lot before and now it took time when she finally asked and I agreed lol.)


----------



## Sophie23

Well yesterday my new alt got a qr code machine so I used it and today I deleted a old alt and made a new one called Harry 
Also my mayor’s house has all big rooms now so I’m just starting to decorate the rooms.


----------



## heyimsobored

Talked to villagers, brought stuff from the nookling store, sold stuff to re-tail, caught some bugs, got my daily coffee, worked part-time and got my daily emotion from shrunk.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all of my daily town maintenance.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered all of the flowers.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Welcomed Roscoe to town.
- Talked to Sable.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Caught several more fish and bugs to donate to the museum.
- Paid off my home loan and ordered the next expansion for my house.
- Finished mapping out my entire town on a grid, so now I can start planning where everything will go!


----------



## Leedzie

Finally got the last piece of the Gracie furniture set! I'm really glad I can stop stressing myself out about having to earn a lot of bells every day now. I'm actually only missing two more Gracie-exclusive items at all now, but they're both spring items. Got a while to go on those!

I've recently started trying out the "wetsuit trick" to get my most coveted PWP unlocked. It worked to the extent that it got me a new PWP, but not the one I'm after. Just gotta keep trying, I suppose.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I broke the rules of time and space by time traveling weeks into the future.


----------



## Lemonsky

I've been doing the usual things, but today I've also been catching brown cicadas since Reese is paying premium for them. It's pretty pleasant to just go around town, looking for those cicadas - during the hunt I've also ended up finding other nice bugs too, such as banded dragonflies and jewel beetles. 
I also got rid of my bed hair.


----------



## Alienfish

Ketchup moved in at a great spot  Also got some flowers planted in the sandbox and around it, hopefully I can get perfect town soon... They are never satisfied


----------



## heyimsobored

Dug up fossils, talked to my villagers, brought stuff from the nookling store (I think it should upgrade to T.I.Y soon), sold stuff to re-tail, caught some fish, got daily coffee, worked part-time (Hopefully, he'll start to give me the last few items soon), got my emotion from shrunk and finished decorating a room in my house. I've got two more rooms to go, and only have an idea for one of them


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let my mayor from Nocturne visit to pick up a cherry, a stained glass lamp, and a bunch of hybrid flowers.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Found all 4 fossils and donated them to the museum.
- Roscoe gave me a painting and it turned out to be real so I donated it to the museum.
- Caught several more fish and bugs and donated the new ones to the museum.
- Got the Insect Maniac badge from Phineas for completing 50% of my bug encyclopedia.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found Leif's Garden Shop being built on Main Street.
- Organized all of the flowers in town and watered the ones that I want to keep/breed.
- Visited Sakura to pick up a bunch of blue, purple, and black hybrids and set them up on my beach.
- Watered the hybrids that I want to breed.
- Cancelled the Bell Boom Ordinance and enacted the Beautiful Town Ordinance.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

This was a few days ago, but I finally got the gold slingshot! I let out the loudest freaking gasp and got a pic of it the moment I saw it. xD


----------



## heyimsobored

Dug up fossils, talked to my villagers, brought some stuff, caught some fish and bugs, sold stuff to re-tail, got my daily coffee (Couldn't work at the cafe today sadly, due to the fireworks thing that will happen later) and got my emotion from Shrunk (Still have a long way to go with Shrunk's emotions). Also, I'll hopefully attend the fireworks thing tonight


----------



## Poppytea

I redecorated the basement of my house to create a modern, chill vibe! Trying out lots of new furniture. It's still a work in progress though. Also talked to my villagers and watched the fireworks in the evening


----------



## Candyland791

I finally finished the layout for another area in my town, the only thing missing are bushes now! 
I spent an entire hour planning this part of my town today, even though it's only a 6x10 area or so..


----------



## heyimsobored

Got all the items from Redd's cookies. Took a while, but it was worth it as now I don't have to buy anymore from him


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Watched the fireworks.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Went to the island, completed a couple of tours and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Got the Gold Medalist badge from Phineas for island medals! Finally! 

In Nocturne:
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the star bopper from Isabelle.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Bought a birthday gift for Bones and celebrated his birthday with him.
- Talked to Sable.
- Watered my flowers.
- Greeted O'Hare.
- Caught a tiger beetle and donated it to the museum.
- Bought 800 turnips from Joan.
- Found the money and gem rock.
- Found all 4 fossils and donated them to the museum.


----------



## heyimsobored

Dug up fossils (Took me forever for some reason today), talked to some villagers, went to Super T&T (I think I might get the upgrade prompt tomorrow. If not, it'll be soon), sold stuff to re-tail, got my daily coffee, worked part-time and got my emotion from shrunk


----------



## Leedzie

Today I got the last fireworks prize that I was missing from Redd! Looks like my fortune cookie voodoo still works, as about half the cookies I got from him were winners just like last time.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent letters and gifts to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Talked to Sable.
- Found the money and gem rock.
- Found all 4 fossils and donated them to the museum.


----------



## dasheranne

I customized a ton of furniture today, and worked on a path where a villager is going to be moving out! I'm also ever so slowly planning out my bushes and lining the paths.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Watered the flowers that I want to breed.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 to the museum.
- Caught a shark and donated it to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Cut down a few trees so I have stumps for the longhorn beetle to spawn.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## dasheranne

I planned out where some more bushes are going, and planted a bunch too! All in all thats going pretty well. I also figured out where I want my Cafe to go, I just need to wait for Tabby to move out since they're in a pretty inconvenient place.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Caught a longhorn beetle and a Napoleonfish and donated them to the museum.
- Dug up my tree stumps since they were in the way of my path.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered the flowers that I want to breed.
- Visited Sakura to buy a painting from Redd.
- Sold my turnips for a small profit.


----------



## Hanif1807

- Started a Modern Police Station public work project
- Planted more trees and flowers
- Added more of my own designed paths around my Town
- Removed some weeds


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 to the museum.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Found Kicks' shop being built on Main Street.
- The Nookling Junction will be closed for it's first upgrade tomorrow.
- Got a Sitar from Gulliver.
- Got the Box of Tissues from the Post Office for saving 100,000 bells.


----------



## Leedzie

I've been trying to tidy up my town lately and make it a bit less chaotic (clear paths to walk through, a little more reasoning for the placement of PWPs, etc). Part of that clean up effort was getting rid of overgrown flowers. I just finished selling off like 10k bells' worth of flowers!! It was SUPER tedious work!! I basically sold as much excess of standard flowers as I could, and kept all the hybrids and a handful of standards. I'm glad I did it, because my town has a lot less visual noise now.


----------



## heyimsobored

Dug up fossils, talked to villagers, went to T.I.Y (It finally upgraded yesterday), sold stuff to re-tail, got my coffee, worked part-time at the cafe and got my emotion from shrunk. I'm pretty sure I should be done with working at the cafe soon. I only need two more items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Sterling pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town.
- Visited Nocturne to buy a second genuine painting from Redd.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 to the museum.
- Caught some more fish and bugs and donated the new ones to the museum.
- Got the Fish Maniac badge from Phineas.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Unlocked the QR code machine.
- Paid off my home loan and requested the second floor.
- Watered the flowers I want to breed.


----------



## mayortiffy

I customised every single tart flavour and lovely item


----------



## heyimsobored

Dug up fossils (it might be one of the last times I do that, if not the last time as I'm almost done with my museum's fossil collection, and looking for fossils is honestly a pain), talked to villagers (Shep said he was gonna move out soon, so I might start to look for the villagers I want now), went to T.I.Y, sold stuff to re-tail, got my emotion from shrunk, worked part-time (I got the second to last item from him today, so will probably be the last time sometime next week) and got my daily coffee.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Woke up Gulliver with my alt and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Maple pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Welcomed Chester to town.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 of them to the museum.
- Donated 2 new paintings to the museum.
- Watered all of the flowers that I want to breed.
- The T&T Mart opened on Main Street.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- I've been working on laying out paths and villager houses on my grid map and think I have a good plan, so I started laying down more patterns to see if I like the placement when I'm actually moving around my town.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Bred some hybrids.


----------



## heyimsobored

Dug up fossils, talked to villagers, went to T.I.Y, sold stuff to re-tail, got my emotion from shrunk (I'm getting pretty close to having them all. I think I only need seven more), got my coffee (I couldn't work and the cafe today due to the fireworks thing) and went to the fireworks things. I really only went to get the accessories that Isabelle gives you.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 800 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the heart bopper from Isabelle.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Collected all of the signatures for Club LOL and turned them in to Shrunk.
- Kicks opened on Main Street.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Went to the island for the first time and caught a bunch of fish and bugs.
- Donated several new fish and bugs to the museum.


----------



## Leedzie

I finally started doing Island tours and joined Club Tortimer. Earning medals is such a slow process, so this isn't something I'm looking forward to integrating into my daily routine. I was about to say I just have to do it until I can nab the exclusive items, but there's also badges for doing tours as I recall, so... Better get used to it.


----------



## P. Star

I finally finished my second town, Plumeria! Check out the dream town thread for the dream address


----------



## Beanz

Today, my villagers and I celebrated the opening of the museum shop! I also started the yellow bench and I finished paying it all in the same day. Next I wanna unlock the Roost.


----------



## Alienfish

FINALLY GOT PERFECT TOWN yes. Ended up just slapping up trees like everywhere it as empty and eventually got it (hell yes this game runs on acres -.-)

I got the can already so idc about that but ya renovated town hall and built the flower clock!


----------



## Sophie23

Today I finished decorating Hagrid’s hut - inside and I payed Harry Potter’s house loan so it’ll be bigger tomorrow.


----------



## Catharina

-Talked to all of my villagers :3
-daily maintenance 
-finished my basement 
-started a PWP
-collected bugs for bells


----------



## HistoryH22

*Let my friend adopt Whitney since she was moving (I wanted to spice my town up a little).
*Lucky moved in via campsite.
*Added two new fish and three new bugs to my museum.
*Built the Zen Bell and Zen Clock PWP.
*Dug up time capsules for Filbert and Bruce.
*Buried time capsule for Bunnie.
*Got the silver balloon popper badge.


----------



## Lynnea

— New paths! ;u;
— Wolfgang pinged to move out. 
— Got some new furniture for my house.
— Upgraded to the secret storage room.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed a few requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed both weekly Meow tasks.

In Nocturne:
- Visited Sakura to buy a statue from Redd.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Watered all of the flowers I want to breed.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed a few requests.
- Got a lychee from Bubbles and planted it in a safe place.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got my first mannequin from Mabel.
- Started my first PWP, a new bridge, and paid it off.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I learned all the emotions from Dr. Shrunk today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Celebrated the new bridge.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 3 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Donated a new statue to the museum.
- Caught a bee and donated it to the museum.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Laid down a few more patterns for the path from my new bridge.
- Watered all of the flowers I want to breed.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Caught Isabelle sleeping and she suggested the Dream Suite.
- Caught Blathers thinking and he suggested the Museum Upgrade.
- Cyrus finally woke up so I can start refurbishing items.


----------



## Catharina

Today I just did my dailies and completed my path :333


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Sold ~300k worth of beetles and sharks from the island.
*Bruce suggested the torch PWP.
*Beat Ankha and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Gave Bruce a perfect fruit.
*Did a few miscellaneous favors for the villagers.

Productive day so far. 8)


----------



## DoctorPaine

Well! This is covering a few days, since it's been a while since I've played xD But...

I finally sat down in Stardust and dedicated myself to making a set of walkway patterns... and I've succeeded! It's not the fanciest by any means, but it's a full 2-block wide path set that I made myself (no QR downloading, though the base brick pattern did come from a tutorial), and I've gotten all the layout blocks cleared up as well! Now I'm just working on getting back to the present... season, and starting landscaping in earnest ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips and drop off Katie.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a golden closet from Cyrus.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils but couldn't donate any of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a nice profit.
- Watered all of my violets to try and breed more.
- Laid down some more paths connecting to the new bridge.
- Figured out that my villager house layout won't work so started on a new plan.
- Started the Dream Suite PWP.
- Ordered a new roof and new mailbox from Nook.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## dasheranne

I completely finished paying off my house! I also planted some bushes, did a publics works project, and customized some furniture. Twiggy was in boxes today and my store was being renovated, which gives me a few new opportunities tomorrow. I will miss Twiggy, but I also invited someone new to move into my town so that's exciting! c:


----------



## Gremlin

Well, let's see... I cleaned my house and watered my obscenely large garden, then Ankha tried to sell me a toilet for way more than it's actually worth, which I happily bought because Ankha is a Queen. Afterwards, I played some games with Wendy, who is camping in my town, and she stole my overpriced toilet. Been a pretty productive day, I think.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Beat Roscoe and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Got Bruce a perfect peach.
*Built the Dream Suite finally.
*Visited Lucky + gave him furniture for his house.
*Refurbished a few items.
*Sold a bunch of sharks/beetles.
*Stopped Bunnie from moving.
*Talked to Greta at the campsite. Im hoping a Smug or Uchi appears soon.
*Did a few miscellaneous tasks for my villagers.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Stopped a mover, sat down and finished up my patterning on the other characters to build a full road system, with some nice one-tile paths as well! (And hopefully by tomorrow or Saturday or so, I'll have reached a decision about maybe having a fourth character...)


----------



## 22lexi

I restarted my town a few days ago and got my development permit by watering a bunch of flowers and helping villagers! My perfect fruit trees just grew and I now finally have a new roof and door!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges and buy a painting from Redd.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Visited my husband's town to buy a painting from Redd.
- Watered my violets to breed more.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got the merlion from Gulliver.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Paid a little bit more on the Dream Suite PWP.  I should be able to pay it off tomorrow.
- Finished replanning my villager's house layout on my grid map.
- Laid down patterns for the main paths and blocked out where most of the houses will go.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got Bruce a perfect peach (he's bound to give me his pic at this rate haha).
*Got Bruce his furniture request.
*Visited Lucky's house.
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my jukebox.
*Got a new emote from Dr. Shrunk.
*Sold a bunch of beetles/sharks.
*Got a few island medals.
*Visited my friend's town to trade items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let my mayor from Nocturne visit to pick up a painting.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Said good-bye to Maple.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Donated 2 new paintings to the museum.
- Bought a new painting from Redd.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Finished paying off the Dream Suite.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Moved my violets to a larger area of the beach and watered them to breed more.
- Bought out all the shops on Main Street.
- Bubbles suggested the Police Station PWP.
- Caught a Petaltail Dragonfly and donated it to the museum!


----------



## DoctorPaine

Got my patterns sorted in Stardust! All characters have at least one slot open to hold a custom design, but I've also got a full 2-tile road path and a solid set for a one-tile wide border I need in just a couple of areas, and I think I've worked out the trails at last ^^

In other bits... stopped Bob from moving, delivered a couple of things, wrote some letters \ o / Got Diana and Flora some stuff from Re-Tail, and am slowly working on redesigning the town flag.


----------



## Lemonsky

I got the golden net, which was the last golden tool I needed to complete the set.  I also got a snail clock from the Bug-Off.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off award ceremony to see who won since I didn't participate.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Sent letters and gifts to Sterling, Bruce, Lily and Annalisa.
- Got a song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off award ceremony even though I didn't participate.
- Got a new fence for my house.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 3 of them to the museum.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my violets and purple tulips to breed more.
- O'Hare suggested the Brick Bridge PWP.
- The Dream Suite opened so I uploaded a dream even though my town isn't ready for viewing yet.
- Finished laying out patterns to block out villager plots since Maple is gone now.
- Finished laying out the main paths.
- Covered the rest of the town in random patterns to force new villagers into the plots I created.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Lot of good work in Stardust today!

Time travel assisted ofc, I got about.... five? Six new PWPs finally set, including a couple new street lights, a picnic blanket, a custom sign, an instrument shelter and a Modern Bench! The bench, custom design sign and streetlight in particular were done to create a bus stop without using the actual Bus Stop PWP, since it didn't fit the look of that end of town, I'm really happy with how it turned out. Slowly starting to place some trees- and it seems I even got one with a perfect pear growing, so I should be able to start planting perfect native fruits soon! 

As for Callisto... I decided I still wasn't happy with the layout, nor the fruit, so I saved a few items from there and have reset- _entirely._ No sale, no catalog keep, I'm starting this file over... _almost_ 100%, the only thing I'm going to bring back over is the golden axe and silver watering can because landscaping is hard enough as it is that early on xD Won't even bring the Silver Shovel for easy money potential though... and I'm hopeful I'll be able to get a map I can truly love and dedicate myself to building into a more natural town where I can allow villagers to cycle in and out as they please, since I've found I kind of miss that aspect! More than anything though, I will be taking Callisto day by day... so here's hoping for the good map! (And good luck to anyone else resetting )


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got 2 gold nuggets from my husband.
- Sent letters and gifts to Grizzly, Mint, Hugh and Deirdre.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 1000 turnips from Joan.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Found Shampoodle's under construction.
- Got the flower boppers from Isabelle.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Watered my purple pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Was able to donate a few new bugs and fish to the museum.
- Caught a tarantula and donated it to the museum!


----------



## korilakkuma

Today I accomplished... Actually starting my town! It took a while of resetting, because I was somewhat picky. I wanted to have an eastern beach, red or brown train station, apples as my fruit, and a campsite that wasn't too close to anything else. It took a while, but I'm glad I persisted. My town is looking really nice.

I got through all the boring tutorial dialogue with my villagers, as well as the advice with Isabelle stuff. I paid off Tom Nook, so I'll have a house tomorrow. I also visited a few other players towns today, and got a nice dress and a haircut!


----------



## HistoryH22

Today in Historia:
*Broke the 10 million bell mark (and received the subsequent badge)!
*Reorganized some of the flowers in town.
*Watched the meteor shower.
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Agreed to let Bruce move out of town on the 28th.
*Celebrated Alice's birthday.

I also won the Bug-Off on Saturday, but was out of town so couldn't post it here.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Quite a lot! 

Did Isabelle's guide for town life, earning the fishing rod and watering can (and the nooklings were selling a net)!
Caught a bunch of bugs and fish- donated many to the museum, but sold quite a lot as well- made quite a nice chunk of bells, letting me get my down payment handled (couldn't last night because I started around 11pm :')), bought out the stuff at Nookling Junction, and got a set of pants from the Able sisters'. Met everyone in town, picked a whole peck of peaches... and did retrieve the golden axe and silver watering can I'd held in my other town, as well as getting my mayor's hair fixed up. Also made a coat for her, though I think I'm going to make a couple other outfit options later on!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.
- Sent letters and gifts to Anicotti and Hans.
- Said good-bye to Sterling.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue pansies and violets to breed more.
- Adjusted my patterns a little for new villager plots.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Club LOL opened and I got my first emotion from Shrunk.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Celebrated the opening of the Dream Suite a little late due to the events over the weekend.
- Demolished the starting bridge.
- Placed and paid off a new bridge.
- Bones suggested the pile of pipes PWP. Not going to build it, but always nice to get new requests.


----------



## korilakkuma

Today was very frustrating! 

Kitty is moving in from my friends town, and I scanned Muffy's Amiibo card, so she should be making her plot tomorrow. I have Amiibo cards for all the villagers I want, so I don't mind getting other people's villagers right now. It's actually funny, because this isn't the first time I've gotten Kitty from another town. I just hope she doesn't have a lewd catchphrase this time!

I started working on my approval rating, and I paid for my next house expansion. Sadly, I was unable to get my approval rating up very high. I imagine it's because yesterday, Tutu asked me for a golden stag... Well, of course you're not getting a golden stag, Tutu, I don't have access to the island, or any palm trees!! Tutu is going to be the first villager I kick out, I swear.

As a side note... Yesterday, I got the Napoleonfish initiative, but was only able to find a blue marlin. Today, I got the blue marlin initiative and only found a Napoleonfish! It was funny but it also made me really mad for some reason.

Oh, and early this morning, I saw a giant stag on a tree, but Saharah walked into it and scared it away right when I was about to catch it. I managed to find a scarab beetle shortly after, BUT STILL.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden chair.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got Sterling's picture in the mail.
- Removed the flowers from around Sterling's old plot and placed patterns for a new villager to move into the same spot.

In Nocturne:
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 of them to the museum.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Found out the T&T Mart will be closed tomorrow for upgrades!
- Watered my blue pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Paid off my home loan and requested the secret storage from Nook.
- Celebrated the new bridge in town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Yesterday, since I haven’t played today yet:

Callisto:
Designed new town flag
Caught many new fish and bugs, donated most of them- among them were a banded dragonfly, two petaltails, and a dorado!
Completed all MEOW tasks
Greeted Beardo

Stardust:
Tidied up all non-hybrid flowers, planted some perfect pear trees.


----------



## korilakkuma

I've only been playing for an hour, but I already achieved a lot! I finally got a 100% approval rating, and met Tortimer. I'm looking forward to being able to go to the island tomorrow. I greeted Kitty, and Muffy put down her plot. Also, I unlocked the Happy Home Showcase and enabled Streetpass! I take my 3DS out a lot when I leave the house, so hopefully I'll be able to find another player in my area.


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve just finished the inside of Harry’s house now just Ron’s to do!


----------



## HotNotHut

I just started going to the island to grab flowers during minigames. That method allowed me to set up a hybrid farm and get pink roses! I also have pink cosmos. Pink flowers are my favorite so I'm glad the collection is growing.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Sold a few sharks/beetles from the island.
*Gave Samson a perfect peach.
*Lucky visited my house/vice-versa.
*Refurbished a few items via Cyrus.
*Bunnie suggested the bell PWP.


----------



## Sophie23

got all the rooms and fully expanded them and now decorating them- Ron my alt


----------



## DoctorPaine

Only really played Callisto today...

Cleared trees to start planting more fruit trees in a controlled range. Lots of catches! Hammerhead shark, some beetles, mosquito... and a tarantula! Talked to Tortimer, going to get to the island tomorrow!

.. also got stung 3 times by scorpions.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Visited my husband's town to buy a painting from Redd.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Got the secret storage and went through the tutorial with Lottie.
- Shampoodle's opened so I got a new hairstyle and hair color.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a mannequin from Sable.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Bizhiins

I cleaned out and organized my storage by item type! And I have been giving away most of my unorderables to people that want them, instead of being lazy and selling them at re-tail!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Gave Samson a perfect peach (he's been wanting so many of these lately haha).
*Gave Lucky and Ankha requested furniture.
*Beat Big Top and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Buried a time capsule for Roscoe.
*Bill plotted in town (I forgot my friend had him in the void. Welp. At least he's not a bad looking villager. Definitely will move him out as soon as possible.)
*Refurbished several items with Cyrus.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Scanned in Snooty's RV and ordered a wood-plank table.
- Ordered some furniture and clothing from my catalog for the Old School Animal Crossing Week homage event. 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Found all 4 fossils but was not able to donate any of them to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Super T&T opened up today.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my blue pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## blue_rose

*I got the fire pit*

Yay, finally my villagers recommended a pwp


----------



## Lavamaize

Today in my town, I beat 3 levels of puzzle.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, I hadn't played in a while so my mayor's hair was a mess. I went to Shampoodle to get it fixed right away! It seems that a villager had moved out and as I looked around, I found Monty's plot so he will be moving in tomorrow. I went around town and talked to each of my villagers. Yuka wanted a replacement for her teaset so I gave her a letter set and, in return, she gave me a ramshackle wall. Caroline wanted a butterfly fish for research so I agreed to catch one for her. I went to the island and caught one and gave it to her. In return, she gave me an orange. Bella pinged saying she was gonna move out of town so I told her that although I will miss her, i know that she may give happiness to someone else's town so I said my farewells and she is set to move on the 2nd of next month. Bruce got a package that was meant for Yuka so I agreed that I would take it to her. I found Yuka and delivered the package to her and, in return, she gave me a beaded tank. I decided it was time to upgrade my house so I went to Tom Nook to see how much I owe on my current loan. I then went to the bank to see if I had enough funds to pay off the loan and I did have enough to pay it off. I went back to Tom Nook and added an additional room to my house.


----------



## YunaMoon

I fished up an empty tin can for MEOW coupons


----------



## HotNotHut

YunaMoon said:


> I fished up an empty tin can for MEOW coupons



Hate the challenge. I can never fish junk up when I have that


----------



## DoctorPaine

Been sick, so my progress hasn’t been great, but...

Stardust: slowly getting the PWPs finalized!

Callisto: did some tours, caught 335k worth of bugs and sharks. Built a new bridge, tore down the original... and found a new house plot, in a decent area, for a villager I really enjoy!


----------



## HotNotHut

Finally finished laying out my paths in RiverOak. Now to line them with bushes, trees and hybrids


----------



## HistoryH22

*Funded the Instrument Shelter PWP.
*Got Roscoe some fruit. 
*Returned Ankha's missing item.
*Refurbished items with Cyrus.
*Visited a few villager's houses by request.
*Welcomed Bill into town.
*Successfully completed Brewster orders.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Redid a room in my alt's house for the Old School Animal Crossing Homage picture.
- Created a pro design for the Homage picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited Sakura to buy a painting from Redd.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 of them to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Watered my blue and purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## Nice Oats

I fed Julian a lemon and donated a bee to Groucho. Then I tripped and spilled my coffee... I think I finished my mayoral duties for the day.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor stopped movers 3 days in a row.
Completed villagers requests and got 3 Harvey items from balloons.
Placed the Juicy TV with gold ore up for sale at retail.  Lolly bought it.

Player 2/3 
Cleaned their mail box and got coupons.  Dropped by the hairdresser to fix their hair and bought the white fence.


----------



## V I Z I O N

oh wow, what didnt i do.... ive been playing for hours now with not track of time hehe. collected all fruits, got money rock, got two items from trees, went to the island and made 200000 bells, remodeled my newly constructed upstairs, met with a friend who gave me some gifts!!!!! and still going... haha!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added two fish and two deep sea creatures to my museum.
*Added a KK slider song to my jukebox. 
*Gave Lucky a perfect cherry.
*Funded the zen garden pwp.
*Did the Brewster side job.
*Refurbished several items with Cyrus.
*Got two new badges: Silver Deepsea Encyclopedia and Bronze KK Slider Fan.
*Got a bunch of island medals with a friend.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Cleaned up after taking the Homage picture, put all the items back where they belonged or sold them, and got the room redecorated back to its original state.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Bruce.
- Bruce gave me his picture.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Found all 4 fossils but was not able to donate any to the museum.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Did some minor redecorating in my house.
- Watered the hybrids I want to breed.
- Got my first song from K.K.!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m getting my town ready for dream visitors + working on the last room


----------



## Beanz

Today in my town of Beanz I:

Got coffee at Brewster?s 
Hit the rock with my silver shovel
Went shopping
Used my Boone amiibo card on wisp to get Meow coupons
Entered patterns to Isabelle for the year?s last fireworks show (so sad this one?s the last one!)
Got a haircut even though it didn?t turn out to be what I wanted but it looked good.
Talked to villagers


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my mayor.
- Enjoyed the last night of fireworks with my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 1400 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 3 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple pansies and purple tulips to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got the bulb bopper from Isabelle.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## Sophie23

Working on my last room then it’ll be done


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got a bunch of island medals with a friend.
*Refurbished numerous items with Cyrus.
*Toyed around with hybrids. Hopefully I'll have my first blue rose tomorrow.
*Gave Lucky a perfect cherry.
*Sold turnips for a profit. (Had random patten)
*Hung out with Bill at his place and mine. 
*Prepared a few going away gifts for Bruce.


----------



## MelloDimensions

Finally got my favorite setting for a dream town:  7pm and Cloudy


----------



## Lynnea

Finally made my second character.
Also found out that I'm best friends with all of my villagers now so yay. ;u;
Got Fuchsia (my dreamie) to move in!!!


----------



## skeletontape

I've been grinding PWP requests and finally broke the seal on Peppy requests. (I had ZERO, it's bizarre.  Now Apple asked for a PWP 3 out of 4 TT days.) Still working on obtaining the metal bench but on the up side I've unlocked almost all of the other ones I want.

Looking forward to playing normally once I get the bench. This is exhausting and no fun!

Also Gala moved it!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden screen.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple tulips and black tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I talked to villagers, dug fossils, caught some bugs, visited a few dream towns, and found Gulliver on the beach.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I got Friga to move in. 

Then I moved in Flurry and Annalise via Amiibo card because I have someone who wanted to get them from me.

I also went to the Roost and did my dailies. Like digging fossils, removing unwanted flowers and weeds. I feel pretty accomplished! All I have to do is start putting down patterns once I'm satisified with the way my town looks. c:​


----------



## Sophie23

I finished my last room + got a dream address


----------



## YunaMoon

Iiiiiiiii found a hybrid in my new town! A pink cosmo!


----------



## axo

last night i caught a giant stag, tarantula, scarab beetle, oak silk moth, and scorpion for my museum! (and i only got attacked by scorpions and tarantulas about 5 times)


----------



## Lavamaize

I cuaght some bugs on the island!


----------



## YunaMoon

I found an orange rose!


----------



## HotNotHut

I got my museum renovated. Also got the silver fishing rod, that will help with the sharks I try to get tonight.


----------



## Beanz

Today in the town of Beanz I:

Had coffee at the cafe
Worked at cafe
went shopping 
Went to retail and sold some stuff
Did some cleaning in my closet/secret closet
Got the fearful emotion from Dr Shrunk 
Ordered the editor desk and chair at T&T emporium 
Went to the island

Oh yeah and I paid off my fire hydrant PWP and Boone requested the instrument shelter so that?s what I?m building tomorrow


----------



## MelloDimensions

Made a new friend here and we hung out and I probably embarrassed myself but that's cool


----------



## Hanif1807

Finished more paths, Finished building a well, planted more flowers, completely rearranged the furniture in my house, and donated more for Museum Renovation


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Bought a painting from Redd to give to my other town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Paid off my secret storage and requested a back room from Nook.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Visited my husband's town and sold my turnips for a decent profit.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

In F?dlan

- Worked at the Roost for Brewster. Got some superb coffee beans in exchange for my good work!
- Did some shopping!
- Plucked all the weeds and unwanted flowers lying around in my town.
- Got a new villager to move in via amiibo card (Colton, to be exact), got rid of Friga since I had the max amount and needed to boot one out.
- Worked on some landscaping things, planted some trees, and some bushes to make it look pretty.
- Caught some new bugs and donated them to the musuem.
- Worked on lots of orders for my shop! So, I did lots of running around. 

In Nohr

- Started landscaping my town.
- Did some errands for my villagers!
- Finally paid off the cafe PWP!
​


----------



## HistoryH22

*Said farewell to Bruce. He is in boxes today.
*Refurbished several items with Cyrus.
*Gave Lucky a perfect cherry.
*Visited Lucky's house.
*Did a few miscellaneous tasks for my villagers.

Quiet day today.


----------



## Globes216

I finally managed to lay down all my paths in the way that i want them that accomodates to all my villagers and all the main buildings. I made little backyards for my permanent villagers with bushes, fruit trees and flowers and finally managed to breed hybrid blue flowers. I got 4 silver axes from the island to make special stumps when i get around to doing that and i had another 5 or 6 visits towards the upgrade of the train station.


----------



## Lynnea

I finally got Fuchsia in the right spot to move in! Also did some path plotting.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils but wasn't able to donate any to the museum.
- Visited Sakura to pick up a painting and donated it to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got my new back room and did some slight redecorating.
- Requested the Museum Renovation and paid it off right away.
- Saw a scorpion and whiffed, so I got stung.


----------



## dasheranne

I've been doing my daily things, but I've still been working on my town in general! More bushes have been planted along my paths, and I've started trying to breed some pink and orange flowers. I'm also planning out plots for people to move into, since I learned that the welcome amiibo update makes it so that people won't move onto paths if possible. I'm really happy about that if its true, because house placement is the only big issue I have with new leaf!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I talked to villagers, dug some fossils, made a delivery, and dug up a time capsule.


----------



## WILDWORLD

I've been pretty depressed lately so i've just been logging on to water my hybrids. i got the princess set and a few golden tools delivered to me today so i was trying out my golden watering can etc


----------



## sammybam88

I met the requirement to upgrade to tiy and its closed tomorrow for expansion

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just now found out I have perfect town by talking to isabelle


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I FINALLY GOT SPRINKLE TO MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Celebrated my birthday with my villagers, got a new birthday item, and spoke to my villagers. I also took a lot of pictures today, including those static cumulus clouds.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got Bruce's pic due to his move (another addition for my picture room).
*Took Katie to my friend's town.
*Refurbished a couple items with Cyrus.
*Gave Lucky a new furniture item.
*Funded the water pump PWP.

Quiet day today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocture:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Norma pinged to move and I agreed.
- Celebrated the opening of the museum 2nd floor.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my blue pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.


----------



## Darby

So I started a new town on a new cart yesterday and before I went to bed I laid down a bunch of tiles where I want to place bridges and a few PWPs (lighthouse, the cafe, campsite and police station) and I guess I should use a second character to check in and make sure it works... but I don’t know if I want the hassle. I had more fun playing my first town when I was clueless than my second town when I got hung up on every little thing. So fingers crossed and in any case, it feels really good to be a mayor again... I wasn’t sure if I was too depressed to start a town or if not having one was adding to my depression so just thought I’d give it a try...

OooooooooooooooMmmmmmmmmGggggggggg!!!!!!!!!

I just went ahead and started without worrying about plot resetting and I can barely type I’m so excited... I. Got. Marshal. Best anti depressant EVER, what an auspicious beginning even though I paid $15 for his amiibo card about a year and a half ago...


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, While I was time traveling, Bella moved out and Marshal moved in. I did the diving trick to get a pwp request and Marshal requested the light house. I agreed to get Bruce a cherry and, in return, he gave me a large magazine rack. I agreed to deliver a package to Bruce for Monty. After I handed him the package, he gave me a regal sofa. Rodeo wanted some new furniture so I gave him the large magazine rack and, in return, he gave me an exquisite rug. I planted a couple trees and bushes and put down some path. I decided to add another room to my house so I went to Tom Nook to see how much my current loan was. I then went to the bank and paid off the current loan and went back to Tom Nook and added a left room. After paying my loan off, I noticed that I'm getting low on bells so I went to the Island to hunt for beetles and sharks to sell at retail.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my black tulips and purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought a painting from Redd.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got the silver watering can from Leif.
- Bought the silver fishing rod from Celeste.
- Got some new furniture to add to my house.
- Got the bronze catalog maniac badge from Phineas.
- Let my husband visit to sell his turnips.


----------



## Sophie23

Updated the dream address


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got Katie's pic (did not open mail yesterday).
*Gave Lucky a perfect cherry.
*Bill and Lucky both visited my house.
*Dug up time capsule for Bunnie.
*Added a new K.K. Slider song to my Jukebox.
*Got my first black rose.
*Refurbished a few items with Cyrus.


----------



## Circus

I donated like 7 things to my museum and I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## MayorJazzy

Today I?ve paid off my loan for my secret storeroom, purchased the sweet fence for one of my houses, caught a dorado, and watered my flowers! I?ve also asked for my second floor to be expanded, so that should be done in the morning!


----------



## YunaMoon

Today I paid off loans, acquired items for my basement spa and bells. Worked on my museum. And got some hybrids


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, Yuka suggested the wind turbine pwp. I caught a puffer fish,sea star,sea urchin,oyster, and clam for the museum. I got the Wealthy Bell saver badge. Phoebe wanted something she could put on a table so I gave her a sea star and, in return, she gave me a flower pop carpet. I agreed to deliver a package to Monty for Yuka. After I gave him the package, he gave me a tropical tank. I agreed to get Marshal an orange. After I gave it to him, he gave me a giant dharma. Redd was in town so I decided to check to see what pieces of art he had. I found the proper painting to be genuine so I bought it for the museum. I decided to see Tom Nook to see how much my current loan is. I then went to the bank to pay off the current loan. I went back to Tom Nook and decided to add the secret storeroom so i will have more storage space.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Mostly played Callisto today!

Plotted out some spaces for villagers, as well as figured out where I want to put the campsite when someone suggests it. Re-organized my drawers, talked to Tom Nook and decided to upgrade the house again! Did a little playing on the island, did the Market Price Seafood Tour and checked out Kicks. Club LOL opened.. after some small time-travel shenanigans, because so help me I was _not_ just sitting there on filled up signatures _on a Saturday_ xD This did have the side effect of Beardo moving out without my catching him... buuut I wanted him out so I'm not complaining. Visited another town and asked Julian to move in, and I had a very nice little walk outside so I could hang out at a park under a bunch of stars to get the first K.K. Slider show in that town! ^^

Stardust didn't have a lot going on... though I did finally sit down and build the Reset Center, that's something!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town to get signatures for Anicotti's petition.
- Got a song from K.K. on my both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited Sakura to buy a painting from Redd.
- Found all 4 fossils but wasn't able to donate any of them to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Bought the silver shovel from Celeste.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Chopped down a bunch of trees that were in the middle of my paths.
- Planted a bunch of fruit trees.
- Moved some of flowers around for more breeding room.
- Watered my violets to breed more.
- Went to the island and caught some fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got to request my first song from K.K. and added it to my music player in my house.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

In Callisto, I found Katrina in town so i decided to get my fortune told and it turns out that a V-striped top is my lucky item. While doing the diving trick, Carolina suggested the drinking fountain pwp. Caroline wanted a rainbow stag so I went to the island to catch her one. When I gave it to her, she gave me a ranch couch. Sterling pinged saying he was moving to tour other towns so I told him to have a nice tour and he is set to move out of town. I found Gulliver passed out on the beach so I woke him up. I agreed to help him figure out where he was headed since he said he couldn't remember. He said he remember that where he was headed had vikings and mermaid princesses so I figured he must have been headed to Denmark. I paid off my current loan and upgraded my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Bought the silver net from Celeste.
- Bought 2500 turnips from Joan.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Caught the salmon, king salmon and a coelacanth and donated all of them to the museum.
- Roscoe gave me an apple and I planted it out of the way where a villager won't destroy it.
- Naomi suggested the statue fountain, which is one of the PWPs I really wanted.
- Placed a statue fountain near my house and paid it off.


----------



## dasheranne

I got one of my dream villagers, and now that I'm using the path trick he moved right into a spot I wanted a house! I've also built a few more street lights recently, and I'm almost done planning out bushes. I just need to get my hands on some more bush starts!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Gave Bill a perfect peach.
*Caught Lucky a butterfly.
*Gave Big Top his lost item.
*Stopped Roscoe from moving.
*Added a K.K. Slider song to my jukebox.
*Got a spare Ankha's pic.
*Had both Bill and Lucky visit me.
*Did a few island tours with my friend, giving me enough for the Bronze Medalist badge.


----------



## Lynnea

☆ Caught 3 new September bugs.
☆ Talked to all my villagers.
☆ Talked Bettina into staying in my town (for pic purposes).
☆ Learned a new emotion: Sadness.
☆ Had great money luck and even wore my lucky item of the day (that never happens)!
☆ Watered flowers, got hybrids and pulled some weeds.


----------



## buniichu

Finally gotten help and gotten my own train station upgrade, and my favorite one is in which the zen one ;3


----------



## Lavamaize

I got willow to suggest a Statue Fountain as a Public Works Project!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the picnic basket from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 2 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got the picnic basket from Isabelle.
- Caught several new fish and bugs and donated them to the museum.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Got the bronze Good Samaritan and Village Representative badges from Phineas!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Lily.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my mayor.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited Sakura to adopt Lily.
- Sold my turnips for a great price.
- Deposited 1,000,000 bells in the ABD.
- Got the Amateur Turnip Trader and Avid Bell Saver badges from Phineas.
- Found the gem rock and the money rock gave me gems today.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden man.
- Found all 4 fossils but wasn't able to donate any of them to the museum.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got the mannequin from Labelle.
- Got 10,000 HHA points and the HHA tee in the mail.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Celebrated the statue fountain.


----------



## YunaMoon

Caught a bunch of September bugs and fish
Received more of my sweets set from my friend for my second floor
Finished expanding second floor
Started work on the basement 
Made a bunch of bells selling fruits


----------



## HistoryH22

*Celebrated the completion of my bridge PWP.
*Gave Roscoe a perfect peach.
*Gave Samson a refurbished item.
*Visited Bill's house.
*Helped Gulliver remember his destination.

And most importantly:
*Historia celebrated its first day as a "perfect town"!


----------



## BluebearL

I cleaned up all of the beehives out of my town, emptied my pockets, went to a birthday party and managed to finish the wind turbine public works project as well as a sign next to it to promote using eco-friendly means of energy instead of fossil fuels, cause you know, why not, looks cute and it's a nice reminder for anyone who visits my town. Good day of progress all in all today!


----------



## stitchmaker

Two days in main town.
Completed tasks and ordered fall outfit.
Cleaned museum gift villager room and added RV items.
Found Gallant statue for Town Stitches. 
The villagers have been very lazy.  Found them sitting in their houses and got a lot of invites to sit on a bench.


----------



## YunaMoon

Caught a king salmon. Wooooo


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed a request for Bruce.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got Lily's picture in the mail.
- Ordered a classic buffet from my catalog for Lily's picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got the letter set from the Post Office.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Let my husband visit my town and he gave me a famous painting. It was fake, but I displayed it in my house.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Changed my eye color to blue.
- Planted a few more trees.
- Paid off my current home loan and requested to add a room on the right side of my house.
- Placed and paid off my second statue fountain.
- Blathers suggested the Cafe.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I found only three fossils, found a ruby in a rock, watered my flowers, and made a delivery.


----------



## HistoryH22

*First Jacob's Ladder appeared in town.
*Got Roscoe a perfect peach.
*Got sigs for Bill's cause "Sweatpants for Everyone."
*Got Filbert a new piece of furniture
*Beat Alice and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Refurbished a few items with Cyrus.


----------



## YunaMoon

Going to unlock club lol!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Added the classic buffet to my Memories museum room with Lily's picture.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower in my husband's town.
- Visited Nocturne to buy a painting from Redd.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Welcomed Lily to town.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Watered my purples pansies to breed more.
- Bought a statue from Redd.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Celebrated the completion of my second statue fountain.
- Paid off my current home loan and requested to add a room to the left side of my house. (I can't stand it when they're uneven on the outside.)


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I dug up three fossils and sold them off, talked to the villagers I could find, found Gulliver at the beach, and the meteor shower also happened in my town as well.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

While doing the diving trick, Caroline requested the fairy-tale streetlight pwp. Redd was in town so i decided to see what art pieces he had and found the beautiful statue to be genuine so I bought it for the museum. I agreed to deliver a package to Marshal for Yuka. After I gave him the package, he gave me a mango. I donated some fossils to the museum. I paid off my current loan and upgraded my house. I checked my mail since my mailbox was full and donated the painting that I got from Redd last time he was in town. I time traveled to do the diving trick again because I'm trying to get the police station pwp requested and Caroline finally requested it. I went to Isabelle and started donations for the police station.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited Nocturne to drop off a painting.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Donated two paintings to the museum.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Moved some flowers to decorate around one of my statue fountains.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I dug up three fossils and sold them, got my furniture refurbished at the Re-Tail, visited some Dream towns, and did a few favors for villagers.


----------



## sammybam88

this was yesterday but it can count

I got ed's picture twice
I bought maelles polka dot stool
marshal gave me a kk space
I forget what else


----------



## Celinalia

*celina from lilalia*

since my town is only a few months old, there's still a lot to do. i played for around six hours today because i have a cold too so my list is gonna be long

- i got another painting for the museum
- i cought three new bugs / fish
- i convinced bones to not move out
- i found one of the rococo furnitures
- i got the bronze k.k. badge
- also i planted some flowers and trees
- and i talked to all of my villagers
- i found the money and the gem rock
- i donated a fossil so now i only have 7 left
- and i redecorated my living room
- wrote letters to all my animals
- paid off the third bridge
- got some furniture refurbished
- made some money (around 100k)
- scanned in a sanrio card and bought stuff
- got the daily emotion from shrunk
- helped some animals 

and outside of the game, i made a list with all the fish, insects and deep-sea creatures ft. the months and time they can appear, where they appear, what their shadow looks like etc and ticked off what i already got in my collections. pretty proud of myself


----------



## Hanif1807

- Upgraded my house into two-story house
- Cut off more weeds
- Finished all my paths
- Cut down some trees for paths
- Found my first stump pattern
- Planted more flowers
- Demolished Water Well PWP


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Found Hamlet's plot in my town, erased the patterns around it, and moved some flowers.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Did a little redecorating in my house.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got the bronze gardening badge, the bronze catalog maniac badge, and the silver insect encyclopedia badge from Phineas!
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I dug up and sold some fossils, had two of my villagers visit me at my house, visit some Dream Towns, changed the town flag, visited one of my villagers house, and attended K.K. Slider's live show.


----------



## MelloDimensions

Got the MyMelody set, and a Cucumber horse

Of course the horse was the MVP


----------



## titanium sparrow

I got the gold watering can a few days ago! That made me very happy!


----------



## Lavamaize

I got my first picture from a villager. Phoebe's Picture! Yay


----------



## HistoryH22

*Got Bill's pic. Im surprised I got it so soon!
*Got Samson's pic (my second of his).
*Got the silver refurbish badge.
*Beat Bunnie and co. at hide-and-seek.
*Bought 5,000 turnips.
*Added a new K.K. slider song to my jukebox.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed a few requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited Nocturne to invite Naomi to move to Sakura.
- Greeted Hamlet and finished arranging flowers around his house.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Naomi.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the money rock and the gem rock.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Sylvia suggested the geyser PWP.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought 3500 turnips from Joan.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got Naomi properly plotted in the correct spot.
- Removed the patterns around Naomi's plot and rearranged the flowers.
- Swapped out the red roses for orange roses around Hamlet's house.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Amelia suggested the modern streetlight PWP.
- Found all 4 fossils and was able to donate 1 of them to the museum.
- Found the gem rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Took 3 gold nuggets to Cyrus to have him refurbish them...but forgot to go back for the item later.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Moved some flowers to decorate around my second statue fountain.
- Got the bronze Streetpass badge from Phineas!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Welcomed Naomi to town.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Visited my husband's town and invited Bertha to move to Nocturne.
- Picked up my golden screen from Cyrus.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.


----------



## Nevalen

Finally laying out a grid of patterns so villagers won't move in on the wrong area lol


----------



## madmacedonia

Did all my daily activities, celebrated Lucky's birthday (clock is set on november rn afhas) and finished catching all the fish that I could up until this date! I want to finish my encylopedia this time around so I'm trying to keep up with all the catches as I go uwu


----------



## YunaMoon

Well last night I had Freya move in (her plot is here now) and Wolfgang moved in today. I reached 100% approval rating last night so my island is opening in the new town. Received some furniture sets! It’s been an exciting time


----------



## sammybam88

I got to visit anchovys house
I found a camper and it was static and I like him so I told him to move in
(more soon)


----------



## duvetmo

In my town today, I accomplished:

- Planting more clovers to enhance the weedy/overgrown aesthetic I have going on!
- Planted more bushes! 
- Worked a little bit on my house! The main part of my house is a convenience store, which is connected to a pet shop. I'm done with everything else, I'm just working on the petshop now, and it's coming along!
- Figured out I could put mushrooms on bridges yesterday so I've been doing that a bunch to see how it looks!
- Started on a new pwp!


----------



## MayorJazzy

Today I went to my island and did some labyrinth tours (my favourite) and bought a life ring from the island shop. I have been trying to get both fortune cookies daily too, today I got doubles, a blue falcon and s.s dolphin! I dropped off an item to a wonderful member here and just minutes ago I received my stunning new hybrids! Blue and purple roses, purple tulips, and purple pansies! A 6 year dream finally came true! I?ve popped them on my beach and watered them. My new cherry trees are also making good progress, and should be fully grown with fruit in a few days! I?ve also started to plan how I want my house to be laid out, as right now everything is all over the place!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Sold my turnips for a massive profit.
*Earned the silver Stalk Market badge.
*Gave Samson a perfect peach.
*Lucky visited my house multiple times. 
*Bought the Moody Painting for my museum. 
*Visited Resetti. I think I'm one away from his pic.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my mayor.
- Woke up Gulliver with my alt and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband and my mayor from Nocturne visit my town to sell turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought a painting from Redd.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing the stained glass for my home.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Paid off my current home loan and requested the basement from Nook.
- Placed and paid off my first streetlamp near the event plaza.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I watered flowers, dug up fossils, had my furniture customized at the Re-Tail, played hide and seek, caught one of my villagers a rare river fish, and delivered a present.


----------



## Laconic

Today I didn't play much, only did some trading. . . I don't think I even spoke to a single villager unless I was pinged: 
- Watered all plants
- Money rock (was gems) and fake rock found
- All fossils found and stored
- Finally caught the snail and coelacanth !!!! 
- Completed multiple trades, gave hybrids away. 
- Custom Design Sign was built, made a custom for it to place trading items around. 
- Did two pings for Sterling, and like four for Annalisa ! Kept having to run past her when coelacanth hunting. 
- Avery is moving in tomorrow in a horrible spot ! Got flowers to put around his home regardless.


----------



## Darby

Yeah so, I’m terrified of jinxing myself so I’m just going to say so far so good and that I never thought I’d fall for Cyrano but I did. I was just going to keep him for a while to help get the zen PWPs and maybe some art but he’s a keeper. And my first camper was Flurry who was a starter in my first town so it was nice seeing her again.


----------



## SnowGarden

Today in Mist I: 

celebrated Boone's birthday
Found my second lucky clover
Found all the fossils and gyroids buried underground 
Stopped Rocket from moving
Earned 7 MEOW coupons
Bought a greenhouse and put it in my study
Planted some holly and sweet olive bushes
Fixed my messy hair after a 3 month nap 
Ran into KK Slider at The Roost
Moose suggested a solar panel
Caught two villager conversations (Peewee's heroic tale of carrying an old woman 5 miles to the store, and Rocket's views on saying cute and cool).


----------



## Nocti

Today's accomplishments in Aeiou :

-Got a full patch of hybrid blue roses to finally spread all around one of my character homes
-Got Olivia to move in! She's one of my dreamies! Oh. And I guess Mac is here too...
-Bred a hybrid blue violet
-Finished a room on my 4th playable character: Rinko.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

-Found out Avery came out of the void from one of my trades ! Makes his poor placement a little more forgivable. 
-Wrote him a welcome letter and introduced myself 
-Shook all trees
-Watered all plants
-Found money rock (believe it was gems again) and fake rock
-Found all fossils/pitfall
-Bought from Redd's
-Donated a painting Hamphrey gave me ! 
-Did tons of errands, I genuinely think multiple ones for each villager...and SO many for Sterling, he wouldn't stop. 
-Annalisa gave me the flower arch pwp 
-Accomplished what was needed for two new badges
-Got all meow coupons
-Conducted several trades, gave away a bunch of hybrids
-Obtained more perfect fruit, planted more, and bred more blues and golden roses
-Going to figure out what I want for my Standee now, along with organizing my inventories.... *shudder*


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Anicotti gave me her picture!
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Welcomed Bertha to town.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Picked up my refurbished stained glass from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Added a painting to my house.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing a regal vanity.
- Celebrated the completion of my first street lamp.
- Placed and paid for my second street lamp near the event plaza.
- The Super T&T and Leif's shop will be closed tomorrow for remodeling.  I'm kind of sad to lose Leif's separate shop, though.  It's so cute!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Gave Lucky a Blue Marlin.
*Gave Samson a perfect peach.
*Gave Lucky a Birdwing Butterfly.
*Talked to Molly at my campsite. 

Quiet day in town after the massive turnip day yesterday.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I dug up several fossils, got a new badge, drank at the Roost, talked to villagers, and had an unscheduled house visit.


----------



## 90s_tripverse

Started tanning my character and I FINALLY unlocked the fortune tell shop, completing my shopping area! I also bought a bit of furniture from Gracie and am currently decoring my house


----------



## SnowGarden

Today in Mist:

Gave Moose his birthday present
Put a triceratops skull in my study
Customized a corkboard
Switched out a tatami bed to a cabin bed
Placed and funded a Moai statue
Found all my fossils
Bought KK Marathon 
Bought bushes and saplings for later landscaping  
Talked to everyone 
Got the gem rock and money rock
Cesar suggested a caution sign
Landscaping around the Moai site


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Iggly gave me a peach and I planted it.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Picked up my refurbished regal vanity from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- T&T and Leif's were closed for remodeling.
- Celebrated the completion of my second street lamp.
- Placed and paid off my third street lamp near the event plaza.
- Roscoe suggested the stone tablet PWP.


----------



## MelloDimensions

I just got the 1am rainy dream babyyyy


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Found money rock, all fossils/pitfall/gyroids, and fake rock
- Shook all trees
- Did pings for Hamphrey, Avery and Annalisa
- Flora gave me a pwp (I think totem pole?)
- Gave a bunch of stuff away/did trades
- Received a needed bug, fossil, and tons of things for my catalog from the wonderful BluebearL
- Got all Meow coupons
- Planted a bunch of perfect oranges
- Found Gulliver and took him to Japan
- Received another gyroid from Brewster
- Bought out two friends' stores
- Am now working on future trade items


----------



## SnowGarden

Today in Mist:


Found all fossils, gyroids, and pitfall seeds buried in the ground
Found the fake rock and got gems from my money rock
Talked to everyone and did their requests 
Returned Peewee's lost book
Got a wheat bundle from Isabelle in the Plaza
Took a selfie at the standee
Bought the bushes and tree sapling from Leif (Need Leifw to start carrying things beyond hydrangeas.  Feels like he has a fetish.)
Got 10 yellow hibiscus starters from the island 
Planted a new sapling and some bamboo by the Moai garden (want to get a special stump from the tree)
After trapping everyone else I went to push Nana into her prison when she pinged for the outdoor chair project.  Clever girl!  
Customized some cabin furniture and continued to work on rooms in the house
Still trying to get more orange pansies and breed my first purple pansy 
Did an island tour for a few medals
Earned what MEOW coupons were available 
Made some money on fish and bugs from the island
Played supermarket with the flowers leftover from my gardening tour
Got a coffee at Brewter's 
Bought a bunch from Timmy (can't remember if Gracie's ever been here for a fashion check, so trying to meet bell requirement in case)
Got a new emotion from Dr Shrunk
updated dream for a little money and to reflect latest changes
bought a box-shaped seat from Harvey

Went back in to get my song from K.K. Slider.  Went with  K.K. Calypso

(Also, not in town technically but backed up all my screenshots and deleted on the 3ds so I can finally take screenshots again.)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the wheat bundle from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.
- Got a song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden wall torch.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got the wheat bundle from Isabelle.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Found all 4 fossils, all 3 gyroids, the gem rock and the money rock.
- TIY opened up on Main Street.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Chester suggested the Jungle Gym PWP.
- Did some minor redecorating in my house.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Scanned in a single QR code to replace the default pattern so my paths match my intended theme better. I won't be able to get my full path scanned in until I create my second character.


----------



## Laconic

I came so late today, and forgot it was a holiday! 
Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Shook all trees
- Found money rock, fake rock, gyroids/pitfall/fossils
- Rejoiced that the rain had finally stopped
- Got my gift from Isabelle and watched the moon with my villagers
- Conducted trades, set my train station up for a massive future trade
- Bought out all of Main Street
- Missed Shrunk today, but K.K. played me "Love Song" and now it's in my main room
- Missed out on meow coupons, but bought my max items at the campground
- Missed out on working for Brewster, we had a coffee together instead
- Did the few pings that came up
- Wrote Kidd a welcome letter, found out he came from the void, but he hasn't told me which Mayor it was yet. 
- Phineas rewarded me with I believe three badges today! 
- Cyrus is working on my stain glass, went with the bird design
- Went to Resetti's workplace, he sang and danced around, talking about his kids lol
- CHARLISE FINALLY AGREED TO MOVE
- Am still playing/waiting on trades atm, so possibly more updates soon.
- More perfect fruit framing, went to Cyrus a few more times, and did trade cleanups. Hamphrey suggested the zen clock !!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I found all four fossils, went to a few Dream Towns, watered my flowers, had Melba visit me, went to Shep's house, saw the Autumn Moon event, and got K.K. Milonga from the live show.


----------



## LottieandSoul

-Watered all my plants
-Managed to get a purple rose
-Finished up my bug collection in the museum 

Not a lot, but I'm proud of what I did.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Sent letters and gifts to half of my villagers.
- Saw my first ever double rainbow and took a bunch of pictures in different areas of my town!
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a weekly Meow task on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bought 2000 turnips from Joan.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my purple pansies and purple tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Celebrated the completion of my third street lamp.
- Placed and paid off my fourth street lamp near the event plaza.
- Reworked one of my paths and chopped down a few trees that were in the way.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Found all fossils/pitfall, along with fake rock and money rock
- Did every ping that came up
- Conducted several trades
- Ordered a ton off the catalog for later trades, along with setting more things up for them
- Did some perfect fruit farming
- Bought out Main Street
- Purchased SO MANY turnips
- Helped Katie make it to Clairyb's town <3
- Completed meow coupons
- Annalisa suggested another pwp


----------



## Hsn97

Finally got back onto the game after a 3 month hiatus. Sorted all the random spawned flowers into colours and moved them down onto the beach. Sorted through all the random flowers in my wardrobe and storage and moved them down to the beach as well. Today?s goal is to get some patterns transferred across onto my second character so he can edit them and finish up the paths.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Got back into playing after a bit of a break!

No one in either town moved out, thankfully xD

In Callisto:

-Not much, finished harvesting up a bunch of perfect apples and went over to my other town to sell them, make 390k bells all in all  Very good chunk of change.

In Stardust:

-Got my last villager moved in! Mitzi completes my dream villager set for that town, meaning I can now fully dedicate my time to landscaping, instead of trying to move villagers around xD 

-Working out new patternscapes and PWPs, generally just trying to get everything in a nicer order for when I work on getting plants up ^^


----------



## Laconic

Today I- 

- Watered all plants
- Found all fossils/pitfalls/fake rock
- Finally remembered to go to Shrunk's. 
- Organized a massive trade, and got so many catalog orders through the mail. :c SO TEDIOUS. 
- Traded off perfects with several people, got my QR screenshots done and uploaded ! Working on new ones too! 
- Worked at Brewster's.
- Conned my villagers into buying out Retail
- Got a new gold item from Cyrus
- Bought out Main Street, in turn getting more items for catalog, WOO. 
- Went to Katrina's, helped Katie make it to the lovely Snowesque, and swam with Pascal netting myself a new item. 
- Currently I'm going to hunt for Spiny lobster and update later if I did the rest of my routine. bleh
- Shook all trees, found the money rock (was gems)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and the money rock.
- Watered my blue pansies and purple tulips to breed more.
- Bubbles suggested the Lighthouse PWP.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Celebrated the completion of my fourth street lamp.
- Placed and paid off my fifth street lamp.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I had Maple camping in my town. I tried to get her to move in so many times and wasted so many bells buying furniture from her and all, but in the end I just gave up. I don't really have the time for this.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Callisto: 

-Did a request for Julian, gave him a nice little Bluegill! 
-Had my other Mayor in town to trade some items!

Stardust: 

-Continued working on patterning, I _may_ have finally finalized the road system! Or, at least for now xD
-Took off _all_ the house zoning patterns, and have started planting a few flowers!
-Started determining a few more PWPs, slowly closing in on all of them being done \ o /


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a petition signed in my husband's town for Anicotti.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my purples tulips and black tulips to breed more.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Ordered a present for Bubbles' birthday tomorrow.
- Celebrated the completion of my fifth street lamp.
- Placed and paid off my sixth street lamp.


----------



## Laconic

Today I:

- Watered all plants
- Found money rock (gems), fake rock, fossils/pitfall
- Was scammed by Blathers  After over a week of saving fossils, he wanted nothing
- Conducted a few trades, got some exclusive RV items I've been needing <3
- Shook all trees, replaced a bunch with perfects
- Went salmon hunting, found a bunch of dorados, arapaimas, and pikes instead.... but made me miss a meow coupon !! 
- Got all the other meow coupons 
- Sterling requested a solar panel <3333 
- Placed and paid off said solar panel


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I dug up fossils, watered my flowers, got the last expansion for the second story of my house, talked to villagers, wrote letters, got a rainbow stay for Shep, gave Sly an apple, and refurbished furniture at the Re-Tail.


----------



## Khaelis

Just a few things these past two days: 

- Prepped my brand new town for plot move ins. 
- Adopted Skye and plotted her house. 
- Adopted Wolfgang and plotted his house. 
- Paid off my first house loan. 
- Removed all patterns to allow natural move ins. 

I can start going to the island tomorrow as well, just gonna work towards unlocking PWPs the next few days. Gonna take it at my own pace.


----------



## buniichu

I found new ideas on where to put more paths in for my town, and got a purple rose from Freya, how sweet!~


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my mayor.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah on both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers except O'Hare (searched everywhere and couldn't find him).
- Completed a few requests for my villagers.
- Celebrated Bubbles' birthday and gave her a gift off her recommended list.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Celebrated the completion of my sixth street lamp.
- Sylvia suggested the bus stop PWP.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I dug fossils, watered flowers, talked to villagers, there was Barold in my town but I decided against him moving in, delivered a present, and bought some art from Redd.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock, and money rock
- Shook all trees
- Found someone to take all my excess flowers !! 
- Celebrated the Solar Panel being established
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk
- Got new carpet/wallpaper from Sahara's visit
- Worked for Brewster 
- Bought out Main Street and a friend's, in turn got more for my catalog
- Helped a friend pay for their pwps, and conducted several trades
- Did fruit farming, and let someone sell my fruit baskets and their own ! 
- Completed meow coupon tasks
- Had Cyrus refurbish a flower table for me
- Placed and paid off another solar panel 
- Organized for another big trade


----------



## buniichu

Gotten a zen garden today by Marshal x3


----------



## Stephanie92

buniichu said:


> Gotten a zen garden today by Marshal x3



Still waiting on Stonehenge from him


----------



## buniichu

Stephanie92 said:


> Still waiting on Stonehenge from him



I had gotten that pwp from somebody else not that long ago, but quite recent


----------



## Stephanie92

buniichu said:


> I had gotten that pwp from somebody else not that long ago, but quite recent



Yeah, I scanned Lopez in so hopefully having two smugs will double my chances  The Zen garden is sooo pretty though!


----------



## Darby

So I finally got around to opening my dream suite and my last two towns aren’t there anymore, it was the end of May, beginning of June of last year so long enough to vanish. So I visited Sakura by Lady Destani instead.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Sold my turnips for an okay profit (not as much as last week, but Ill take it).
*Got the golden watering can from Isabelle.
*Agreed to let Lucky move out (I like Lucky, but three lazies is just too much right now).
*Gave Bunnie a perfect peach.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Today I filled up my catalog with more items I needed to unlock.

Yet another 10th villager moved in unexpectedly and decided to skip plotting her home in the only open area that doesn't have qr pattern scattered over it and instead chose to destroy more of my trees and bushes. Hooray ☺

and that's about it. Couldn't play for too long today.


----------



## Laconic

I did almost everything this morning, happened so fast it felt like nothing, then afternoon hit and I was SO stressed !

Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Shook all trees
- Replaced a bunch more with perfect oranges, and did more fruit farming
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock and money rock
- Went to Shrunk to receive a new emote
- Bought out Main Street, along with several of my friends', in turn filling more of my catalog ! SO MANY TOWNS THOUGH 
- Conducted several trades
- Donated a villager to my friend <3
- Sent Gulliver to Italy 
- Got a new badge from Phineas, I believe the one for diving a lot...
- Worked at Brewster's, had a coffee together 
- Completed meow coupons
- Celebrated the second solar panel being established 
- Phineas just gave me a shopping badge too !! 
- Bought a new pavement from Nook
- Hamphrey suggested drilling rig lol....


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Caught a pike and a scorpion and donated both to the museum!
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Watered my purple tulips and black tulips to breed more.
- Placed and paid off my seventh street lamp.


----------



## Darby

I got a Jacob’s Ladder today! Completely unexpected because all I have are the police station, campsite, stone tablet, log bench, yellow bench and the light house then just today the cafe... unless the museum upgrade, dream suite and club lol count but I didn’t think Main Street stuff were included. Now to just keep it for two weeks.


----------



## Stephanie92

I just got the bronze stalk market medal.


----------



## Scarletfire56

In Fiore:
- Caught a butterfly fish for Felicity
- Got all my Meow Coupons things done
- Redid my hair into a ponytail
- Bought out everything I needed in the shops that wasn't in the catalog
- Got Zen Lamp iirc as new PWP suggestion from Vic.
- Visited Kyle's home and had Caroline visit mine.
- Stopped Caroline from moving.

In Hadiri:
- Began the town of Hadiri with Mayor Dayglo
- Placed my tent down for Dayglo.
-Got all starter tasks done and got watering can.
- Watered all flowers and added some bugs to museum.
- Sold some stuff and paid off down payment for Dayglo.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Shook all trees, not a single bee 
- Planted a bunch of persimmons
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock and money rock
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee together after work 
- Went to Shrunk and learned a new emote, and replaced all of his gyroids with Brewster's
- Bought out Main Street, only a couple catalog fill ins :c
- Conducted several trades, perfect fruit farming involved 
- I think Annalisa suggested the pwp today, the drinking fountain
- Completed all Meow Coupons
- Sold off all my turnips, made multiple millions, excited for Phineas tomorrow !
- Just had the best trade ever with Azrael, got so many lucky clovers and rare dlc items I needed for the catalog !!
- Welcomed Katie into my town


----------



## Cheybunny

I got some pink roses and spread them across my river. <3 need plenty more, though.


----------



## BluebearL

Today in my new reset town (reset it about a week or less ago idk) I got more villagers (trying to fill it up again so that I can giveaway villagers) I got my approval percentage up to 100 percent (yay), I watered pretty much every flower in town to do so , I talked to all of my villagers, I gave Quillson a delivery from Bam, I also gave Quillson a puffer fish to decorate his house at this request, I gave Bam a peach because ya know, that's what he wanted, donated to the museum, bought items from both nooks and clothing store, recycled, weeded, got a watering can by getting all of Isabelle's tips and I paid off my first home loan. Pretty productive morning if you ask me


----------



## Nooblord

I just completed my catalog. Took 6 whole years.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town to bring Katie over.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a golden nugget from my husband.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Said good-bye to Roscoe.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Donated a painting to the museum.
- Bought a statue from Redd.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Celebrated the completion of my seventh street lamp.
- Placed and paid off my eighth street lamp.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Muffy moved out of my town, Melba and Miranda came to my house, I went to Sly's house, Gulliver was here once again, and there was another meteor shower.


----------



## Alyx

Today in both Eureka and TickTock, I watered the flowers, plucked weeds, and spoke to villagers after not playing for a month.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

moved bea in yesterday, but nothing really today except participate in the bug-off


----------



## Laconic

Today I:

- Watered all plants
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock and money rock
- Shook all trees
- Completed the fossil section of the museum !!!
- Conducted several trades
- Did a few errands for villagers, accepted gifts
- GRACIOUSLY accepted defeat in the Bug Off, coming in third, Gigi second, Hamphrey first
- Got to catalog the bronze trophy 
- Kuri helped me complete more of my catalog <3
- Had a coffee with Brewster and KK, and received a new emote from Shrunk. 
- K.K. lifted me a copy of K.K. Moody, after an amazing performance 
- Bought out Main Street 

Also, upon losing at the Bug Off, Hamphrey informed me to not be jealous that he's buggiful and I was a loser, which is probably my new favorite thing ever said to me.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers who won.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to see which of my villagers won.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my blue pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Donated a new statue to the museum.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Caught a Birdwing butterfly worth 129, getting gold at the Bug Off.
*Added a new KK Slider song to my jukebox.

Quiet day in Historia.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, not a ton happened today, though I did buy 5,000 Turnips on a whim for 98 each. Probably going to regret it.


----------



## MapleCake

Literally nothing yet but I'm waiting on this order of plants and things to get started on landscaping my new town! I had restarted a new town a couple days ago on my 1st copy so I'm tryna live out my lemonade town theme fantasy! It's gonna be in the more natural, forest-y aesthetic, but hopefully it works out.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock and money rock ( was gems ! )
- Shook all trees
- Got a new emote from Shrunk 
- Went to Cyrus to obtain another gold item, golden table was given 
- Had him refurbish other items for the badge as well
- Worked for Brewster and had a coffee after work with K.K. again
- Conducted several trades, got to complete a massive trade and now can use my beach again ! 
- Perfect fruit farming day as well, planted more and filled a lot of my storage
- Did errands for the villagers, Annalisa visited me, and Hamphrey suggested the zen street lamp
- Bought out Main Street, lots of new items to catalog
- Completed all Meow Coupons, sent off letters to my villagers, and forgot to update that I got three new badges !


----------



## Stephanie92

Today I convinced Wolfgang to stay in Foraoise. 

I also brought Katie to my little brothers town and began removing some things I had stored there, until the game crashed. 

I watered the flowers I'm trying to breed for hybrids.

Found a House Centipede for my bug encyclopedia  (Also travelled back to August yesterday once I realised how much bugs I missed...)


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today, after trying so hard to fix my sleep schedule (as my insomnia is terrible) and thanks to having to prepare for an event, I was actually awake at a decent hour and with plenty of time to buy turnips. I usually always miss the time cutoff by a hair. Hopefully, this will help bring me closer to obtaining the silver and golden Savings and Turnip Badges!
(A little late, but yesterday, I also finally obtained the golden net! )


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers abd completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a petition signed for Bruce while in my husband's town.
- Got a gold nugget from my husband.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 4000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Watered my blue pansies and blue roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address to complete a daily Meow task.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Caught a yellow butterfly and donated it to the museum.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I found five fossils, watered flowers, made a delivery, donated a bug to the museum, had Dotty visit my house and went to Dizzy's.


----------



## MapleCake

Watered flowers, worked on my town approval rate, got my 100%, bought 200TBT worth of landscaping goods. Yknow, flowers, Bush starts, saplings etc.
Put beautiful town ordinance into affect, built my 2nd bridge, knocked down my 1st.
I also played with my friend and we did tours to get more flowers and fruit. I upgraded my Nookling store to the convenience store and unlocked Leif's gardening shop. I'm working on upgrading my house right now, I'm about to pay off the 2nd floor! 
I TT a lot but it helps get a couple weeks/month worth of work in a day or two and I really appreciate it lol


----------



## Hanif1807

- Upgraded Garden Shop and Super T&T to T.I.Y
- Planted more flowers, bushes, and pulled out more weeds
- Letting Erik to move out, although he's one of the best villager in my town. I'm just bored with my current villagers
- Paid off my next loan and upgraded the back room on the first floor
- Served more coffee for villagers at The Roost


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock and money rock.
- Shook all trees.
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him and Kapp'n. 
- Bought out what was left of my Main Street, after a friend bought out Leif's.
- Conducted several trades, now own all dlc/regionals !! 
- Did errands for villagers, accepted so many gifts from them, cleaned up the flowers they forced on me.
- Collected remaining perfects and dropped them off as gifts.
- Completed all meow coupons, went to Cyrus a few times for misc items, and finally cleaned all the items off of my land.
- FINALLY CAN USE MY LOCKER AGAIN ;; Finished my last huge trade. 
- Sterling suggested the stadium light pwp, I believe.
- Charlise packed up and Hamphrey said to me, "Did you hear the good news? Charlise is moving away tomorrow!", and he solidified his spot as my favorite. lol
- Bought from Redd, and sent Katie away to Candyapple's <3, only for Snow to bring her right back ! lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Picked up a golden wall from Cyrus.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my mayor.
- Got the silver World Traveler badge on my mayor.
- Got the silver K.K. Slider Fanboy badge on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bubbles dropped by my house unannounced and gave me a cherry.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.


----------



## Laconic

I didn't play that much today, mostly did trading. 

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall and fake rock. 
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him after. 
- Bought out Main Street.
- Conducted several trades on two different forums. Own 1/3 of the RV items now. 
- Passed my first Gracie check, and completed the daily meow coupons. 
- Ribbot moved in from the void, joy.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Today, I sold 75k bells worth of turnips and got almost 300k bells for them. My savings account is happy


----------



## Lynnea

☆ Talked to all of my villagers and completed some tasks for them.
☆ Learned the disapprove emote from Shrunk.
☆ Couldn't donate any fossils .
☆ Looked for a birthday gift for Beardo.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Bertha suggested the drinking fountain PWP.
- Got the lunar horizon wallpaper and daisy meadow carpet from Saharah.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Planted a cherry tree.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the golden axe from Leif.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I was a bit busy today and couldn't get much done, but I dug up fossils, watered flowers, and talked to villagers. I also updated my dream town.


----------



## Khaelis

This is mostly stuff from last night and a bit from today, but: 

- Samson is moving on October 2 (yay!)
- I appear to have an increasing turnip pattern, waiting on 12PM to check my second price today. Hoping it increases from 105 to around 200 or so. 
- Nookling Junction is closed for renovations today, and Kicks is currently being built and I think it will be completed tomorrow. 
- Went swimming and caught a fair bit of stuff for the museum.


----------



## sammybam88

I got alices pic the others I have are anchovy ed gaston and peggy I have 5/333 of the non welcome amiibo villager pics now
more later


----------



## Laconic

Today was my girlfriend's birthday, so also didn't play much today. 

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall and fake rock. 
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him after. 
- Bought out Main Street.
- Conducted several trades on two different forums. Own 1/2 of all RV items now !!! Trying to get to 3/4 tomorrow. 
- Completed the daily meow coupons, got a new carpet and wallpaper from Sahara. 
- Olivia was at my campsite..... too bad for all the void move ins. :c 
- Phineas gave me another badge, catalog this time !!

Last Second I Also: 
- Got suggested the weather instrument from Sterling. <3
- Placed and paid off said weather instrument.
- Sold off the majority of my orderables to Reese, just don't have ANY room anymore.
- Caught the Spiny Lobster and donated it, only missing a couple creatures now !


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I actually stopped Gruff from moving out, two days before it was planned. Actually, I only knew this today because it was this time that one of my villagers told me. It could also be that I kept the 3ds in sleep mode for a few days without exiting the game.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden clock.
- Ordered a berliner from Pave's RV.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Visited my husband's town and invited Clay to move into Nocturne.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall and fake rock. 
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him before. 
- Bought out Main Street, actually got a lot for my catalog and my house !
- Conducted several trades on two different forums. 
- Completed the daily meow coupons.
- Celebrated the weather instrument being established. 
- Katie arrived in my town today, from the lovely Candyapple ! 
- Did a lot of errands for multiple villagers, got new items out of it.
- Hamphrey suggested the rack of rice <3!
- Helped Gulliver make his way to Vietnam.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Paid off my current home loan and asked Nook to expand my first floor back room.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street and got a few new items for my house.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I dug up fossils, watered flowers, found Melba a fruit beetle, and used Club Tortimer for the first time which I was able to bring back some bananas and plant some on my beach.


----------



## MapleCake

I have half of my town layed out for Citron and I'm working in getting a large order of bushes and flowers! I moved on flurry in an amazing spot and now I'm working on getting the rest of my undesirable villagers out.
Also I wasn't paying attention and spent almost all my bells on a white katana, which was over 36k bells. I almost cried.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream town to work dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Visited Sakura to buy a painting from Redd.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Clay to town. Forgot to mention yesterday that he successfully plotted in one of my designated plots.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a mama bear with purple stripes.
- Did some minor redecorating in my house.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall and fake rock. 
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him after. 
- Bought out Main Street.
- Conducted several trades on two different forums, even filled in a lot of my catalog, ALL RV/WA unorderables down !!  
- Completed the daily meow coupons.
- Had my fortune told by Katrina. 
- Organized EVERYTHING I own, and redecorated my house after weeks of not being able to use it ! 
- Had many, many things refurbished by Cyrus.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Did some diving and fishing to work on the badges.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a new emotion from Shrunk.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall, fake rock and money rock. 
- Shook all trees.
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him after. 
- Bought out Main Street.
- Conducted several trades on two different forums, got my villagers' outfits changed, and got the SP items !!
- Completed the daily meow coupons.
- Put Cyrus to work again, and then decorated my kitchen.
- Was serenaded by K.K., collecting a new bootleg for my stereo. 
- Phineas brought me a Hosting Badge.
- Forgot to mention yesterday Shep suggested the Moai Statue.


----------



## Cheryll

I pretty much just did these.
Remodeled my park by limiting the koi pond and adding more space.
Helped fix my house on a few things.
Changed the flowers around.


----------



## Alyx

In TickTock, I gathered enough bells to finish another bridge, and I finished funding the Dream Suite. Then I visited my other town in the Dream Suite so I could find special stumps by cutting down every tree. I didn't find many.

In Eureka, I watered flowers, dug up some fossils, sold the fossils after having them assessed, caught a ceolocanth, and earned some medals on the island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got 3 gold nuggets from my husband.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Got the gold Dive Master badge from Phineas! 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bought 4000 turnips from Joan.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Bought out all the shops on Main Street.
- Bought a silver teapot from Harvey and added it to my house.
- Got my last emotion from Shrunk, the Shrunk Funk Shuffle, and he gave me Dr. Shrunk's jacket.


----------



## Laconic

Today I: 

- Watered all plants.
- Found all fossils/pitfall and fake rock. 
- Got a new emote from Shrunk.
- Worked for Brewster, had a coffee with him after. 
- Bought out Main Street.
- Conducted several trades on two different forums, I think I have all the unorderable sets now !! 
- Completed the daily meow coupons.
- Sent Katie to Derek's town !! She missed it though...
- Put Cyrus to work all day lol, my kitchen is really coming together !
- Did perfect fruit farming and managed to find someone to let me sell it all off. 
- Sterling suggested the video screen pwp.


----------



## Mayor Monday

I opened by door and was then beaten ruthlessly by Resstti. Then I did some villager chores, celebrated my new metal bench, and caught a boat to the island. I'm trying to get my wetsuit so I can attempt to do the diving trick for PWP.

Other then that, I ended up discovering I reached Perfect Town Status!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Lucky moved away, but he sent me his pic.
*Also got KK Slider's pic in the mail.
*Upgraded one of the rooms in my house (my picture room).
*Chops plotted in town (Only had 8 villagers, so he's my random 9th. Whoopie...).
*Reorganized a few flowers in my town.

Ill miss Lucky, but he was in such a bad spot in front of my bridge. :/


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the gold wall from Cyrus.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited Nocturne to drop off some clothing so Mayor Amethyst could pass Gracie's fashion check.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Passed my first fashion check from Gracie.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Had Cyrus refurbish the baby bear to the violet marble design.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I sold my soul in Lilycove to Tom Nook for 20 million bells because I wanted to start over. Started my town yesterday and managed to pay off Mayor Ryoma's tent debt!


----------



## hoodathotit

Finally, after years of playing and many MANY towns, Caught my first ever Scorpion last night just before time ran out. I rarely play at night so...anyhow, it put Blathers into instant panic mode.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Talked to Jack and got a mask for Halloween.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband and Mayor Amethyst visit to sell turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Hans.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Talked to Jack and got a mask for Halloween.
- Got the piggy bank from the post office.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for an amazing profit.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Watered my blue roses to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Paid off my current home loan.
- Requested to expand my first floor room on the right side.
- Added some furniture to my house, including the violet marble baby bear that I picked up from Cyrus.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Cleaned up some excess flowers that had spawned.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Reorganized my furniture in my newly expanded room.


----------



## dizzy bone

Did some island tours with friends :3 
I also cleared out a lot of my closet space.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Added some furniture to my house.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

I started my first round of perfect trees, which should be fully grown soon. Also tracked down Frita to return a pouch I found, and learned that I have finally achieved a higher friendship level with Alli (though I'm still working on Mathilda).

Oh, and donned my witch garb  'Tis time!


----------



## Darby

I got the gold watering can today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got over 20,000 HHA points and got the HHA pennant in the mail.


----------



## Alyx

In TickTock: I began working on the Doctor's house.

In Eureka: I bought candy and another piece of the Spooky series. I also have to find Jack, still...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I finally finished collecting funds for my town hall renovation, this is something I've been working on since August.


----------



## Celinalia

i got the daily emotion, listened to ten k.k. songs so far (for the gold badge), caught a new insect, payed off the caf?, planted some bushes and flowers, talked to all of my villagers and delivered some things  pretty proud of me


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my golden nuggets and got a golden wall torch.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Picked up the golden man from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought over 10,000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Paid off my current home loan and requested an expansion for my 2nd floor room.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, someone visited my dream town for the first time. Also, I finished funding for a hammock and Melba came to my house as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Forgot to mention yesterday that I caught a ladybug and donated it to the museum.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Rearranged a lot of flowers in my town.
- Rearranged some of the rooms and furniture in my house.
- Placed patterns in the area where Chester moved out to mark a plot for a villager to move into.
- Chester sent me his picture in the mail!  My first villager picture in Nocturne!
- Finally completed the fossil collection in my museum!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband and my mayor from Nocturne visit to sell their turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Visited my husband's town to buy a painting from Redd.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got the silver turnip trader badge from Phineas!


----------



## Darby

I took a nap in the Mello Dimension today. Thanks for the trippy dream Mello!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let mayor Amethyst visit Sakura to buy a statue from Redd.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Iggly suggested a wind turbine.
- Got the bronze balloon popper badge from Phineas.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.
- Visited Sakura to buy a statue from Redd.
- Let my husband visit to loan me some clothing for Gracie's fashion check.
- Passed my second Gracie fashion check.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Added some furniture to my house.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my classic sofa to the violet brown color.


----------



## Cheryll

Right now, I'm working on a couple of stuff. First is getting Agnes out! >;[ Next is to demolish all my traffic signals to zen streetlights. They kinda look more ugly as the more zen my town looks. Lastly is to plant my second forest and hurry destroy perfect fruit trees to get the dead trees.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Redd was in my town but I didn't have any time to buy a painting from him, I managed to find all four fossils, I updated my dream town, and Dizzy finally gave me his picture.


----------



## sammybam88

the instrument shelter I built yesterday was finished and it was cloudy so I checked the weather and it said it will be cloudy but then the hour rolled then it said it may be sunny

I passed gracies 3rd fashion check and she wanted me to wear flashy clothes now I gotta pass her check one more time and have spent 100000 bells at tiy
and then I have met the requirements for t & t emporium


----------



## auroraa

i upgraded my home, made a trip to the island to catch bugs for money and unlocked the qr code!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah on both my mayor and my alt.
- Logged back in to find the Reset Center open. Finally got Don Resetti's picture!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Donated a new statue to the museum.
- Bought a painting from Redd.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Picked up my classic sofa from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Got over 30,000 HHA points and received the HHA jacket in the mail.
- Got the silver Great Samaritan badge from Phineas!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit Sakura to complete a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Visited Sakura to request an exterior piece from Tom Nook.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a rococo candlestick for my house and ordered a second one.
- Rearranged some furniture in my house.
- Donated a new painting to the museum.


----------



## Blueskyy

Gave Sydney a perfect cherry and kicked Queenie out to move Kitty in


----------



## CasualWheezer

I was really busy today and couldn't play a lot but I dug up all the fossils and watered my flowers.


----------



## Hanif1807

- Changed my entire path
- Won my first Fishing Tourney
- Added more flowers and bushes
- Put away more weeds
- Added more halloween set for Rosie's house
*- Convinced Shep to leave, what am i doing*


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Participated in the Fishing Tourney but didn't place.  (I was trying to get a silver trophy.)
- Attended the awards ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Sent letters and gifts to 4 of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Didn't participate in the Fishing Tourney, but attended the awards ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got my second rococo candlestick in the mail.
- Added a few pieces of furniture to my house.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Kristen

I somehow got Epona, Gala, and Erik to all line their houses up _perfectly _with Twiggy's and Ankha's. They all live near me now. My house area is no longer quiet, which is nice! I didn't even have to soft reset for it, even though I was prepared to do so!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a petition signed for Hugh while in my husband's town.
- Sent letters and gifts to 4 more villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 9500 turnips from Joan.
- Celebrated Mayor Amethyst's birthday with Bones, Iggly, and Sylvia.
- Talked to all of my villagers and returned a lost item.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.


----------



## Chynna

-Caught a river fish for Avery
-Donated cherry salmon,koi, and rainbow trout to museum
-Gave Broccolo a hamster cage to put on top of his Kiddie Stereo
-Gave Flo a perfect pear
-Visited Pierce's house
-Paid off loan and upgraded house
-Caught bugs and sharks on island and sold them at retail


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Sent letters and gifts to my remaining two villagers.
- Got my sailboat model from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got the record player from Bertha and added it to my house.
- Amelia pinged me to move and I agreed to let her go.
- Got the sailboat model from Isabelle.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## MarleeSmallz

I completed my first fossil collection of a Mammoth


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a regal lamp and got Cyrus started on refurbishing it to purple.
- Let my husband visit to drop off some clothing for Gracie's Fashion Check.
- Passed my third Gracie Fashion Check.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks and a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Stella-Io

I've been playing in Luminosa lately.

I convinced Marina to move in, by accident. I honestly did not expect her to agree so quickly. I have no use for her in any of my towns, nor am I attached to her so I'll prob sell her off in the villager trading board once I stop covering other people's shifts at work.

I'm also makin progress on town flags, the Mayors house design, town layout and stealing flowers and fruit from the island to plant in my town.


----------



## Elveira

I've finished putting down QR codes for my desired housing placement in my second town!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Annalisa gave me her picture for completing a task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Picked up my refurbished regal lamp from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I signed the beautiful town ordinance today since waking up reallying in the morning to water flowers is a pain. Also, I paid off my loan for the final expansion of the upstairs room.


----------



## Darby

Well, it’s too early for any real accomplishment BUT I did get my tenth villager this morning... And her plot is perfect!!!


----------



## Laconic

I'm finally in a spot where I can play regularly again, sooo A LOT has happened as I was TTing to get to today. 

- Enacted Beautiful Ordinance, to save my flowers 
- PWPs unlocked: Fire Pit, Torch, Outdoor Chair, Zen Garden, Statue Fountain, Chair Sculpture, one of the illuminated and one of the road signs ( Can't remember anymore), and the lighthouse, I believe !! Think that's from every day I missed. c: 
- Completed the painting section of the museum !! 
- Obtain every single orderable in the game !! Down to less than a 100 unorderables until I own everything ! 
- Badges obtained: Multiple hosting and traveling badges, final turnip badges, final Catalog badges
- Gracie checks were completed, and the final T&T shop was built
- Villagers came and went
- Got my villagers to line up in nearly perfect order, without pathways or resetting !! c: dumb luck
- So many meow coupons and daily maintenance done over and over. 
- Replaced all regular flowers with hybrid flowers in 50% of my town 
- Hybrid farm boomed like crazy
- Conducted more trades than I will ever be able to count 
- Oh, and working on giveaway since I cleared out all my inventories + leftovers from the trading

Glad to be back c:


----------



## dizzy bone

Got a friend to come over to help me with visits! We went to the island and bummed around. 
I also did a huge closet clean out and emptied a room so I can decorate it according to my HHD rooms.


----------



## Sweetley

Working at the moment at my alt characters house, got some useful items to almost finish the one room.
Also planted a bunch of trees and roses as well as cleaned up one spot in my town which looked like a
mess.


----------



## Chynna

-Started a new town on a second cartridge
-Decided to name the town Pastelia and name my Mayor Selene
-Chose a location for my house and had Tom Nook build it
-Planted the plaza tree
-Planted a perfect peach
-Went around town and greeted the villagers
-Wrote letters to the villagers
-Gave Isabelle a seashell
-Sold fruit at retail and bought a fishing rod and shovel
-Caught black bass, rainbow trout, bluegill and donated them to museum
-Planted the cherries I got from Isabelle

In Sycamore,
-Caroline moved to town
-Gave Pierce a mini dharma to replace his humidifier
-Delivered a package to Avery for Flo
-Gave Avery a perfect pear
-Bought the Wistful painting from Redd for the museum


----------



## niko2

Finally sold all the turnips I bought on sunday


----------



## RoyNumber1

Found a character I actually found decent in the campsite. Bam is moving tomorrow, making it my third jock villager along side inkwell and sprocket on my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving out.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Changed to the long-sleeved kung-fu shirt on my alt since the weather is getting colder.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let my husband and Mayor Amethyst visit my town to sell turnips.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Visited my husband's town to invite Sterling to move to Nocturne.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.


----------



## Chynna

In Pastelia,
-As I went around town to see where I want my villagers, I laid a design down so they will move where I want them to.
-Found a location in town for my second, third, and fourth characters and had Tom Nook build the houses.
-Paid my loan and upgraded my house
-Unlocked the Island
-Got the 100% approval rating
-Got the beautiful ordinance
-Started donations for a fountain
-Donated fossils to museum

In Sycamore,
-Delivered a package to Hazel for Pierce
-Gave Avery an alpine chair
-Paid off the cafe project
-Donated the Wistful painting to the museum
-Completed the public works initiative


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me three gold nuggets.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Sterling plotted in one of the spaces I had laid out for new villagers.
- Removed the patterns from around Sterling's plot.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Ordered a birthday present for Clay's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## dreamii

I paid off my next debt and started a new pwp!


----------



## LunarMako

I recently got prefect town status. I have been mostly working on completing all my characters houses. I changed the furniture in my main room (living room) of my main house. I had to finish building on of my characters houses, which display's sets I have collected. I am rethinking that though. It's Harry Potters house. But only one room is made to look like Harry Potter. I might change the whole house to make it Harry Potter. I have a another character house that is just sets I have collected to. I think a change in scenery would be nice for the other house. One of my other characters house just holds all my villager pictures I have ever had. And my main house is made to look like a real house, complete with a kitchen, bathroom, bedroom, etc. I seen someones dream town of Harry Potter. So many great ideas. I just have to decided what  6 scenes I want to recreate. I wanted to do a Harry Potter town when I first started my game but didn't think there would be enough furniture to use. Turns out there is.


----------



## Sweetley

Got some more items for the creepy themed house from my alt character. Also plant more trees which all
luckily grow.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah on both my mayor and my alt.
- Got the basement floor with my alt.
- Picked up my golden carpet from Cyrus.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Sterling and started placing flowers around his house.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Celebrated Clay's birthday and gave him a present.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden screen.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## poweradeex

Sold a bunch of royal crowns, deposited the money at the post office and I'm getting a secret storeroom from Tom Nook.


----------



## Darby

Of course the first camper I get after finally deciding on my tenth villager is the other one I was considering... How? Why? There hadn’t been a camper in weeks... Anyway, Pekoe’s camping in my town today so it’s a good thing I thought long and hard about my decision to amiibo Molly in or I would have thrown my ds at the wall because I really wanted my tenth to be from the campsite. And Cyrano just happened to give me the hot spring shirt on top of it, to rub it in I guess? But I’m happy to be keeping all of my starters and Molly and Drake really are adorable together.


----------



## meo

Finally finished my shrine themed house in my main town Tadaima (asian theme town). So, that really just leaves me with one house to complete now; the bath house. Spent the whole day refurbishing items lol. -__- 

But what I'm most happy about is I finally caught a bagworm just now, woo! This leaves me with only needing 7 fish, 3 diving, and 1 more bug for my museum/encyclopedia completion.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Ordered a bunch of furniture and clothing to create my spooky room for the forum event.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily Meow task.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I didn't play much today, but Pango moved out of my town.


----------



## Stella-Io

Between Luminosa and Treehut-

•Convinced Vik again to leave, he gone now yay
•Adopted Tutu from Treehut who was just being held there until Luminosa was ready
•Got some blue flowers and starts from Treehut's T&T Euporium
•Expanded Luminosa's shop
•Successfully plotted Tutu

Now then if I could just transfer Vesta from Townie, Treehut would have all 10 of its dreamies.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Today was my 2 year anniversary as mayor!  Isabelle greeted me and I celebrated with Hans, Hamlet and Mable.  I got another sapling clock.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found 2 of the 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.  The last one is a mystery.
- Let my husband visit my town to get signatures for a petition.
- I visited my husband's town and he gave me two gold nuggets.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Ordered a few more items for my spooky room for the TBT Halloween event.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Ordered the scattered papers from Wendell's RV.


----------



## fairygrden

today i finished laying down my paths and started planting trees and bushes !!! my dreamie also moved in  im super happy with the progress i made, i think my town is coming along very nicely.


----------



## Wickel

I received the Serene Painting in the mail today so I dropped it off at the museum! I'm finally starting to get a bunch of paintings there, but it's taking forever!

I also passed my second fashion check, very happy about that!
We celebrated the completion of the Flower Clock pwp but I haven't started another yet because there is nothing that I like in the list. Anchovy suggested building a pile of pipes today which I don't care about, but I'm happy something new was added.

I purchased the spooky wallpaper, spooky clock and some candy from Nooks. Sadly the Able Sisters sold the Monster Mask which I already got. I haven't experienced Halloween in NL yet so I'm very curious about how it's going to go!

I paid off my loan yesterday so I went to see Nook to expand again. 

Finally, I learned the Mistaken emote and did some quests for Fuchsia and Lolly. I might go work at the Cafe or do some tours later tonight.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

In Aqours... I,

- moved out Diana (sad that I had to void her)

- successfully plotted Felicity (thanks to Yaz for giving her to me c: )

- got Boomer to move in (he was in my campsite today!)

- bought a witch hat + witch robe for my Halloween look~ (needed a new outfit anyways~)

- took a new TPC image! (i look pretty cute!)

- got a new haircut (dyed my hair back to black, kept the ponytail the same~!)

- talked to all of my villagers today! (without them telling me to go away... xD)

- sent some letters to my bff's (sprinkle, lucky, and francine!)

- bought some items that i needed for room decorating (thank gosh, can cross those items off my list!)

- got rid of all the weeds (only a few dandelions, really.)

- aaaaaaaaand i finally enacted the beautiful town ordinance!​


----------



## meo

Not very much. Busy day for me in real life things.

Mostly checked into all the towns and checked/denied those trying to move. Checked Nook's for exteriors. Started getting the feel for my last house in Tadaima in terms of each room assignments. So, now fleshing out ordering items. Going to be another week of lots of item customization through Cyrus.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found my third gyroid from yesterday in the police station.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me a gold nugget.
- Picked up my golden bed from Cyrus.
- Decorated my basement for the spooky room event.
- Then redecorated my basement back to it's original decor.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Added a few new pieces of furniture to my house.


----------



## meo

Talked to all my villagers in Tadaima and Onska. Ordered some more things and refurbished some more things. 

Got all the items remaining on my wishlist thanks to a very kind member. 
Scanned some amiibos for the extra points to use when the weekend comes and I have more time. 

Moved in Curlos whom is a sweetie. Realizing I don't think there's a sheep in the game I don't love.


----------



## kyle on saturn

In my second town I have started plot resetting, today I was checking to see if it worked, and it did. I have got Pietro to move right next to Charlise and I?m very excited to have him move into my town since he is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden clock.
- Picked up a few extra hybrid flowers that had spawned and added them to my storage.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Bubbles suggested the illuminated tree PWP! Hurray!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited Nocturne to buy a statue from Redd because Mayor Amethyst had already bought a statue from my husband's town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a pretty good profit and buy a statue from Redd.
- Let Mayor Destani from Sakura visit to buy a statue from Redd since I couldn't buy two with the same character.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Got a pop-up book to add to my little girl's room.
- Got Amelia's picture in the mail.
- Put down some more patterns to block Amelia's plot so nobody else moves there.


----------



## Chris

I bought a second copy of ACNL today and started a new town:








Spoiler: Map


----------



## Kristen

I successfully forgot my meeting at my house with Erik today. It's completely fine though, because he forgot too.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit to pick up some artwork and furniture.
- Got K.K. Birthday from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Visited Sakura to pick up some artwork and furniture.
- Donated two statues to the museum.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden screen.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Passed Gracie's final fashion check! She's ready to open up shop in Nocturne!
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Mint.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Found out the T&T Mart will be closed tomorrow for the final upgrade to the T&T Emporium.
- Bones suggested the tire toy PWP.
- Cut down a tree and adjusted my path in front of Re-Tail.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all but one request.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Mint.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Found out the T&T Mart will be closed tomorrow for the final upgrade to the T&T Emporium.
- Bones suggested the tire toy PWP.
- Cut down a tree and adjusted my path in front of Re-Tail.


----------



## Kristen

unfortuntely, i didnt get much of anything done. i feel bad for leaving my villagers so long but i just.. cant do any designing right now


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Graham is planning to move away
-Graham suggested the lighthouse pwp
-Found the perfect spot for the lighthouse and had Isabelle start donations for it
-Returned a lost item to Lucky
-Donated a pop-eyed goldfish to the museum
-Bought the perfect painting for the museum
-Sold bugs at retail and upgraded my house
In Pastelia,
-Bought fine painting for museum
-Sold fruit at retail
-Found the gem and money rock
-Found a forest wall while picking up mushrooms that was on the ground
-Paid my loan and upgraded my house
-Unlocked Garden center


----------



## AccfSally

In my town Flora:
-Re-done an entire area in town.
-Changed up the patterns for the main part of town.
-Fixing up some smaller areas.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Bought any items I thought I might need from Kicks and the Able Sisters since T&T was closed today for the final upgrade.


----------



## Chynna

In Pastelia
-Nookling Junction upgraded to T&T Mart
-Donated the fine painting to the museum
-Paid off the campsite pwp
-Bought an axe from the garden shop 
-Cut down a few trees
-Went to island to do tours to grind for medals
-Donated beetles to museum
-Collected island fruit for my town
-Island hopped until I found a wetsuit to buy 
In Sycamore,
-Put flowers on beach so I can start breeding them
-Paid off current house loan for second character and upgraded the house


----------



## forestbats

*In Peakyn*

I haven't been playing regular for the last few months. So I have lots of fixing up my town to do.

- went to Shampoodle.
- apologized to my villagers for being absent.
- updated qr codes for current season (to spring).
- got rid of all the ugly yellow flowers.
- changed my outfit.

Oh and got yelled at by Mr Resetti twice!!!


----------



## Kristen

I haven't had too much of a chance to do much but I'm posting here to hold myself accountable, LOL.

In Roseton, I'd like to start building a public works project each day again so I can rebuild my town. I'm also trying to decide if I want to keep W. Link and Midge. I'm not a huge fan of normal types, and while I absolutely adore Midge, she has a normal personality and I have 3 birds in my town. I'm not completely sure yet though.

I'm putting Atlantis and Hoenn on hold for now, but I have sooooooooo much designing to do. Actually, I have a lot to do for all four of my towns, LOL. Part of me wants to delete and rename Sunglow. I think I said this the other day but today may be the day that this happens.

I just don't want to forget to do any of this or be like "eh, I'm too tired. I'm not going to do anything" as I've been doing lately.


----------



## Mayor Khaleesi

I did some gardening planting bushes around my house. Although I cheated because I am wayyyy to bored to wait so I time traveled. (Don't judge me lol). I also planted a bunch of Apple, Orange and Cherry trees.


----------



## Lavamaize

I finally got the Instrument Shelter PWP!


----------



## kyle on saturn

Finally moved out Avery, only 4 villagers to go, bought a bit of furniture and upgraded to TnT Mart, got a new fence for my house that I kinda wanted, not fully sure of it yet. After days of planning I was finally able to move in Peaches into my town, glad my plot resetting is working.


----------



## RoyNumber1

Became epic, and fought the world of BEES
Then celebrated the victory of man, pretty epic


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance on my town.
- Ordered the remaining Halloween masks that I'll need from my catalog.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips and buy a painting from Redd.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- T&T Emporium opened up on Main Street.
- Bought out all of the regular shops on Main Street. (I'm waiting for sales to buy from Gracie's shop.)


----------



## Chynna

In Pastelia,
-Got signatures from villagers for Shrunk
-Returned a lost item to Cookie
-Isabelle suggested the dream suite pwp
-Started donations for the dream suite
-Graham is planning to move away
-Donated some fish to the museum
-Charlise suggested the caution sign pwp
In Sycamore,
-Katrina told my fortune
-Got a new emotion from shrunk
-Buried a time capsule for Avery
-Delivered a package to Avery for Flo
-Caught a river fish for Hazel
-Donated some fish to museum
-Gave Caroline new furniture for her house
-Finally got police station suggested by Avery
-Paid off lighthouse pwp 
-Found spot for police station and started donations


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Celebrated my alt's birthday with 3 of my favorite villagers: Mint, Grizzly, and Annalisa.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.


----------



## Elveira

I was able to move in my dreamie Boots into my second town of Fleurist today c:


----------



## Darby

I haven’t been able to find my fourth fossil today... I guess it’s been about two months since I started this Mandala and it’s gotten a bit more established lately because this is the the third time... I mean, usually I find them all just watering the flowers but this is the third time I’ve had to go looking specifically... the first time I felt stupid because it was right out in the open kind of in a place I rarely look let along walk on then the other time it was behind a white violet and really blended in but I eventually found it... The one today is just a freaking challenge man... I guess that’s not an accomplishment... but it will be because I WILL find it even if I have to stop time to do it.

I finally found it, it was behind a shrub... Now that spot has a flower behind it, heheheh...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Participated in Halloween and got a bunch more furniture from the creepy set.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit to pick up a Halloween mask she was missing.

In Nocturne:
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Participated in Halloween and got the entire creepy set plus a few extras.

It doesn't seem like much when I type it out, but I spent most of the night doing the Halloween event and having fun with my villagers and Jack.


----------



## Blueskyy

Got a lot of the creepy set. Got kinda bored so stopped after a while.


----------



## Beanz

*~November 1st, 2019~
*
_-Cleaned up all the creepy/spooky items on the floor from Halloween that I got from Jack yesterday.
-Cleaned up my spooky furniture in my house.
-Put back my previous furniture (cabin/sloppy set.)
-Got money from the money rock.
-Had Marshal come over to my house.
-Bought Retail/T&T emporium.


_


----------



## Chynna

In Pastelia,
-Paid off loan and upgraded third character house
-Found forest floor while picking up mushrooms
-Club LOL opened on mainstreet
-Got first emotion and the jokebook from Shrunk
-Gave Margie a perfect peach
-Delivered a package to Margie for Cousteau
-Gave Wolfgang new furniture for his house
-Caught beetles on island and sold them at retail
In Sycamore,
-Delivered a package to Lucky for Avery
-Gave Caroline a perfect pear
-Gave Hazel an ocean fish
-Hazel suggested the yield sign pwp
-Paid off loan and upgraded house
-Found gem and money rock
-Got new emotion from Shrunk


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Was greeted by my favorite villager, Grizzly, who hosted my birthday party.
- Celebrated my birthday with Grizzly, Annicotti, and Annalisa.  I was very happy to see some of my favorite villagers there.
- Changed out of my Halloween outfit and back to my normal clothes.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Changed out of my Halloween outfit and back to my normal clothes.
- Got over 70,000 HHA points and received both the silver and gold HHA plaques in the mail.
- Got the bronze HHA badge from Phineas!
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's store.
- Paid off my current home loan.
- Requested an expansion for my left room.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Picked up a birthday present for Iggly.
- Celebrated Iggly's birthday with him and he loved his gift.
- Bones pinged me to move out and I agreed.
- Antonio plotted in one of my designated spots.
- Removed the patterns surrounding Antonio's plot.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got my room expansion and redecorated it with the Creepy Set that I completed on Halloween.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Had to move the clock back by an hour due to time savings. I'm also gonna get a couple of errands done today.


----------



## Tessie

i finally caught the dang tuna


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Annalisa.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden wall torch.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Antonio to town.
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Moved some flowers to decorate around Antonio's house.
- Added a few pieces of furniture to my house.


----------



## Stella-Io

In my new town Vac?o I did more blocking out on the 'mayors island' to prevent animals from moving in there. I also blocked out some some areas by buildings, cause I hate it when they live so close to a building.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Rearranged the flowers around Antonio's house.
- Caught a mole cricket and donated it to the museum!
- Did some planning on the layout of my town and where to place some PWPs.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my common bed to purple and added it to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the golden wall torch.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Did some more planning for my town/landscaping.


----------



## Elveira

From my second town, I visited my first town through the Dream Suite


----------



## Tessie

i finally got the dang blowfish. i need one last fish and that is the highly coveted oarfish which i can start going after next month


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden man.
- Got a rococo sofa from Wishy in the mail and added it to my house.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Made some major progress regarding decisions on landscaping.
- Laid down a bunch of patterns around the Event Plaza.
- Adjusted one of my paths based on my new idea.


----------



## FairyGardens7

I played for the first time in 4 months and cleaned up a little bit and updated my dream in the Dream Suite.


----------



## Snowesque

I got around to participating in Halloween in my town. I got most of the furniture I was looking for and more than a few lollipops to save.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed and sell my turnips for a really good profit.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and the money rock.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Scored over 90,000 HHA points and got the silver HHA trophy in the mail.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed and sell my turnips for a really good profit.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and the money rock.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Scored over 90,000 HHA points and got the silver HHA trophy in the mail.


----------



## Darby

I got a blue violet today. And other stuff happened too.


----------



## Stella-Io

Started making house plots in Vac?o.

Key word started.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Did some fishing in town to work on getting the gold fishing badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- I plan on going to the island in a little while to complete a tour and catch some bugs and fish, which will also complete both weekly Meow tasks.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought a gallant statue from Redd to display in my house.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Sylvia suggested the wooden bench PWP.


----------



## unhacking

done:
- talking to all my villagers
- finishing flower arch pwp
- tanning & getting a haircut

currently need to:
- work on my perfect town status ( been playing for maybe half a year now and still not even close to it lol )
- water all my flowers
- get more flowers from island tours


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden clock.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Added a few new pieces of furniture to my house.
- Made significant progress on planning out my town.


----------



## Nougat

It took some time and perseverance but I found all 53 mushrooms in my town and put them in my inventory so new ones can spawn. That way I'll finally be able to enjoy the mushroom fun the game has to bring in November!  

While doing so Chelsea also randomly suggested the Flower Arch PWP, what a surprise! So I'll be planning to install that later on today.


----------



## sammybam88

today out of nowhere club lol decided to open (I time travel) but today it randomly opened and I didn't get to see isabelles message because my ds was in sleep mode what does isabelle say


----------



## Stella-Io

sammybam88 said:


> today out of nowhere club lol decided to open (I time travel) but today it randomly opened and I didn't get to see isabelles message because my ds was in sleep mode what does isabelle say



She just says how a new live venue is open and how a dreamy K.K. Slider performs there.

Yesterday I finished my house plots for Vac?o and I've been getting animals moving in. Mayor Ryl can also now build PWPs.


----------



## ivanfox13

Well yesterday my new town was officially declared Perfect. So today I upgraded the town hall for Isabelle to the Fairy-tail style. I collected a few Jacobs Ladder when I get like 10 plus I think I'm going to sell them on here since they don't really fit the flow of my town.


----------



## macaire

I started playing New Leaf again for the first time in a long time. I got the game on the day it was released and played it heavily for a few years but I haven't played in about a year or two. I reset my town and I want to work on completing the game while I wait for New Horizons to come out.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Did some fishing in my town and finally got the gold fishing badge from Phineas! Only 5 more badges to go! 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Lily gave me her picture!
- Received Bones' picture in the mail.
- Added both pictures to my house.
- Removed the flowers from around Bones' old plot.
- Laid down patterns to fill in my path and create a new villager plot.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.


----------



## honeypuff

I accomplished a lot today!
I just started a Christmas Town called Jingle!!
Today I:
-Laid down the Christmas themed tiles
-plot reset the last villager so they all line up now
-need red carnation to go along my path 

I also worked on getting the perfect town which is so difficult because I just got the golden axe and cut down the trees that were blocking where I wanted my path and now I need more trees for a perfect town I don’t like how non perfect fruit trees look and planting so many perfect fruit trees is too time consuming and boring (sorry for the mini rant <3)

I am still struggling with the layout because any imperfection makes me tempted to totally change my entire path to fix the small error but I digress

I also got the WHOLE JINGLE SET and I am working on getting the sweets exterior to look like the mayor lives in a gingerbread house


----------



## Snowesque

Switched into a different outfit for November since I forgot to earlier this month.


----------



## Darby

I found a white katana in a drawer at Nana’s house yesterday and then today there was another in the lost and found at the police station. Yay me.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Broccolo is planning to move 
-Gave Hazel a perfect pear
-Received the Villager Representative badge from Phineas
-Dug up the time capsule for Avery
-Found the gem and money rock
-Received a new emotion from Shrunk
-Used Wisp to move in Chelsea, Toby, Marty, and Etoilie
In Pastelia,
-Gave Cookie a carp to replace record player
-Caught a pill bug for Bluebear
-Delivered a package to cookie for Margie
-Donated carp to museum
-Found gem and money rock
-Caught beetles and sold them at retail


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my dolly's dress to be purple.
- Made really good progress on my town planning.
- Placed the fountain PWP and paid it off.


----------



## fairygrden

i went on holiday last week and didnt bring my ds with me, so i spent some time today talking to each of my villagers and catching up on the things i missed ! unfortunately, one of my favourite villagers moved out


----------



## Elveira

I laid down some paths today in my second town. I also finally got to change my color contacts for my second character!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower with both my mayor and my alt.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought the beautiful statue from Redd to display in my house.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Picked up my purple dolly from Cyrus and added her to my house.
- Celebrated the completion of my fountain PWP.
- Planted a few palm trees on the beach.


----------



## Elveira

I moved in Punchy today, and I was able to put back the retro stereo in Teddy's house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Grizzly gave me his picture yet again.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden carpet.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Grizzly gave me his picture yet again.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden carpet.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Elveira

I moved in Peggy, and I dug up a time capsule of a villager that had already moved out


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a couple of items for my second town and let Mayor Amethyst visit to pick them up.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got rewarded for waiting to sell my turnips and sold for a massive profit today.
- Visited Sakura to pick up a few items and added them to my house.
- Lily pinged me to move and I agreed.  When she leaves, it will free up the space near my house where I want to put a graveyard.


----------



## Snowesque

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I think Kiki wants to move, but I am not sure!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Pete is delivering mail, but Katie is around too!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Completed both weekly Meow tasks with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Bought the witch's hat from Gracie and got my 4th and final mannequin.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I was able to stop Fang from moving!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for. I was to snag an iron garden chair!
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Saharah is in town and Katie is again too!
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Reset Saharah until I got an item I was looking for. I was able to snag a basement wall!
- Figured out what I needed to buy from GracieGrace since it is now sale season.
I need to find two other things, as I was able to snag a sweater dress!

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.


----------



## Calleigh

1) Successly used Amiibo to have Maple move in
2) Finished a section of QR Paths I'm going to keep
3) Bought everything from Super T & T
4)  Visited Katrina (Had the lucky item)
5) Had a visitor come to town and helped them out
6) Visited a new town
7) Buried a capsule for Merengue
8) Got a new public work request using the wetsuit method (not what I wanted though)
9) Got some houses decorated


----------



## aburayacrossing

I finally, FINALLY made my 4th character! Now I get to have fun upgrading her house and stuff


----------



## Snowesque

aburayacrossing said:


> I finally, FINALLY made my 4th character! Now I get to have fun upgrading her house and stuff



Sounds like a lot of fun! Hope to see some photos on the image thread.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney awards ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me a gold nugget.
- Got a song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney awards ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got a classic table and added it to my house.
- Saved $5,000,000 bells in the ABD.
- Got the aluminium briefcase from the post office.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Caught a bagworm and donated it to the museum.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Collected a gift from Katie to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Participated in the fishing tourney. I was able to get a bronze fish trophy I was looking for!
- Did some item trades.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a bunny p. balloon!
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Reordered everything I needed to restock in my shop.


----------



## meo

I caught my last bug for my museum and encyclopedia, woo. 
I also caught the last fish/diving I needed from november. So that leaves just 3 fish in december I need and 1 diving in march for completion. 

Trying to work on some landscaping things today and still working on completing my last character house theme. So more ordering and customizing at Retail.


----------



## Rainbowgal15

Donated some fish and fossil to the museum. My collection is getting larger yay


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- I was having a good luck day so I got double the money from the money rock!
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Caught a dab and donated it to the museum.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.


----------



## SleepingLiving

Tia - Requested Lighthouse
Astrid - Requested Police Station


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
Bob mentioned rumors, so maybe he wants to move?
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Saharah is in town today!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
There was rare orange wet suits, but I already have two.
- Did some item trades.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Kept resetting Saharah for something I was looking for. I was able to get an autumn wall!

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
I was able to get a toy hammer!
- Reordered items to restock them in my shop.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- I let my husband buy a sapling and he gave me two gold nuggets.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy a sapling.
- Visited my husband's town to invite Pudge to move to Nocturne.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except Gracie's shop.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.


----------



## Darby

A couple of days ago, a white katana fell from a tree... That’s the third to just appear, the first being in Nana’s drawer and then the police station... so yay again.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town-
Mayor- Completed villagers tasks and stopped Tutu from moving.  
Collected streetpass items from the morning tags.

3rd player-Checked the police station and Phineas was in town.  Got the silver hosting badge.
Collected streetpass items from evening tags.  
Checked retail for 2nd premium item and it was perfect cherries.
Invited spare town in to sell perfect cherries and worked on hosting/visiting badge.


----------



## Snowesque

Darby said:


> A couple of days ago, a white katana fell from a tree... That’s the third to just appear, the first being in Nana’s drawer and then the police station... so yay again.



I recently got one from a villager for the first time ever that was visiting my house.
Quite the crazy luck you have gotten so many!


----------



## Darby

Right?! This game never ceases to amaze me. Oo, and I know there’s a thread somewhere about catchphrases and greetings but I’m just going to mention it here, hope nobody cares... Drake now says snackidee because of Molly’s quackidee and it’s really really cute, especially because he’s a lazy. Then since Blaire is a snooty squirrel, her greeting is now Grow a pear as in pair of nuts and pears are my native fruit and it was hilarious when she tried it out in the waiter, yes, you over there thing they use.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Picked up a golden wall from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Pudge plotted in one of the designated spots I had laid out.
- Removed the patterns from around Pudge's plot.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a pink party dress!
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sent Katie off to another town see if I can get anything I am looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Reordered an item to restock it in my shop.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor- Completed villagers tasks. 
Collected streetpass items from morning tags.  Ordered balloons from a streetpass house.

3rd Player- Collected streetpass item from evening tags and found a new balloon.
Worked on host/visitor badge.  

Spare Town
Mayor- Picked up streetpass items from main town.  Checked the showcase and got a new balloon from main town tag.
Placed balloons in her house for future streetpass tags.  It costs 600 bells to order a balloon from a showcase house.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I was able to stop Kiki from moving!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and she finally gave me the basement wall! 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Pudge to town and placed some flowers around his house.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Completed a weekly and a daily Meow task.
- Picked up my golden table from Cyrus.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Bought a dress from Gracie's shop.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor Completed villagers tasks and dropped items for Spare Town to pick up.
Player 3  got a nice surprise visit from Phineas.  She got the silver streetpass badge.  Worked on her host/visiting badges.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Received a gold nugget from my husband.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got a vintage radio and added it to my house.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Gulliver was here today!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a mermaid screen!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got over 100,000 HHA points and got the gold HHA trophy in the mail.
- Got the silver HHA badge from Phineas!
- Got the silver village gardener badge from Phineas!
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Started cleaning up and rearranging some of the flowers in town.


----------



## PunchysBFF

FINALLY put down a rough draft of paths for a barren part of my town. I can't wait to start landscaping! most of my town is so empty


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Pete was here today!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## SleepingLiving

While pwp constructing with Isabelle, out of the corner of my eye I saw a Jacobs ladder... >


----------



## SleepingLiving

Steaks requested a massive drill  :?

Prof requested a traffic light :?

Fanny requested a drinking fountain :?


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Redd was here today! Nothing for me unfortunately.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected Katie from someone.
- Did an in-game item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## kyle on saturn

Today I decided to grind for some public works projects.

After a few hours this is what I got in order:
Fairytale clock from Cally
Zen bell from Octavian
Cube sculpture from Pietro 
Rice rack from Octavian
Flower bed from Marina

The cube sculpture was actually quite random, I started the game and Pietro pinged me almost automatically, I thought the only pings you can get at the very start of you playing is moving out, strange.

Other than that all I did was continue to landscape my town and add trees and bushes.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me a gold nugget.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Got a song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited two lovely dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Went through my catalog and encyclopedias to see what I was missing.
- Did some fishing and caught two new fish to donate to the museum.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## porkpie28

I started up my town again it has been a long time since I have played


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Joan and a camper was here today!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Picked up my golden man from Cyrus.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me a gold nugget.
- Visited four dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said goodbye to Lily.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Did a lot of fishing in my town looking for 3 specific fish but unfortunately I didn't find any of them.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I was able to stop Molly from moving!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
Redd was in town today! Nothing I was looking for unfortunately.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.
- Added some items to my item shop.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Redd to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a dynamic painting!
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Re-ordered what I needed to restock in my item shop.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor- Completed villagers tasks.  Checked the mail and mom sent a four leaf clover.
Sat on the log bench with Miss Lolly.

Player 3- Got the gold host badge.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gem rocks from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found a lucky clover and displayed it in my house.
- Got Lily's picture in the mail.
- Removed the flowers from around Lily's old plot and placed down patterns to keep villagers from moving there.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Cheryll

After 5 days of not playing, I finally played. I basically cleaned up my town and talked to my villagers. Ken moved out while I was gone so that's sad. ;w;


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought a new statue from Redd.
- Let my husband visit to buy a painting he needed from Redd.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



Technically for yesterday...

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Just Katie and Pete this day.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a toy hammer!
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.
- Added some items to my item shop.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Redd to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Re-ordered what I needed to restock in my item shop.

Also made a big change to my item shop in hopes of making items more accessible to people.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



Anddd one for today!

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
⠀I got a basic display stand!
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Just Pete this time.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trades.
- Added some items to my item shop.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Redd to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Donated a new statue to the museum.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Sold my turnips for a reasonable profit.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



Anddd one for today!

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did item trade(s).
- Going to participate in the Harvest Festival later today to get some ingredients.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Completed villagers task.  Stopped Ed from moving.
Second time finding Teddy floating on a invisible regular chair.  The floor seat is on the ground.
It appears it's a glitch with Teddy.  I've found other villagers sitting on floor seat.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden wall torch.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to completed a weekly Meow task.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Bought a witch's robe from Gracie.
- Bought a fancy frame from Celeste and added it to my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Iggly suggested the Instrument Shelter PWP.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got the bronze Skilled Angler and the silver Streetpass badges from Phineas.


----------



## Cheryll

I finally played New Leaf (extensively) since last week.  Mostly for the Harvest Festival but I also cleaned my town and my friend let me borrow his Amiibo. :3


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



Looks like I forgot again for yesterday. 

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Saharah is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Got Katie from someone.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Reset Sahara for something I was looking for. I got a mossy carpet!

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. A camper is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Got Katie from someone, though she dropped her ticket unfortunately.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Re-stocked a re-ordered a whole ton of stuff for my shop.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## unhacking

in rozarria, i...
1. made a new player character, lucas!
2. planted a ton of new flowers
3. moved around some yellow & red flowers
4. sent about 8 letters to villagers


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers except Naomi and completed some requests. (I searched my whole town 3 times, including in the museum and shops, and Naomi was nowhere to be found.) 
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to buy a sweets player from Gracie.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks.
- Finally caught a mitten crab on the last day it was available and donated it to the museum!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for. I bought some winter things!
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Joan is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## jblue

Today I: 
- cleared out the area for the fire pit and log seats 
- finished putting down paths
- took care of the animals? wants and needs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got my first Toy Day hint from Bruce.
- Ordered some presents for Hans' birthday later this week.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 7000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked the fortune cookies to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for. I bought some winter things!
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Gulliver and Katie are here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.

In my partner's town:

- Checked the fortune cookies to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor completed tasks, stopped a mover and got some Toy Day clues.

Player 2 and 3 dropped by Spare town for their visitor badge.
Got a Cyan regular and bunny balloon from streetpass tags.  
Spare town placed the balloons in her house for future streetpass tags.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit my town to get signatures for a petition.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Picked up another piece of the Santa outfit and a yellow glow wand.
- Visited Sakura to get a petition signed for Iggly.
- Iggly gave me his picture!
- Did some minor redecorating in my house.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked the fortune cookies to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for. I bought some winter things!
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Gulliver and Katie are here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Checked the fortune cookies to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a mermaid shelf!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got another Toy Day hint from Naomi.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got my first Toy Day hint from Sylvia.
- Caught a sea butterfly and donated it to the museum.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got a rococo shelf and added it to my house.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Started donations for the firepit
-Collected all the mushrooms that was on the ground
-Dug up all the fossils and gyroids that was buried
-Toby informed me that Avery was thinking about leaving town
-Gave Flo a perfect pear
-Delivered Eloise's package to Etoile
-Gave Lucky some furniture for his house
-Donated the apato torso to museum

In Pastelia,
-Super T&T opened on mainstreet
-Dug up Cookie's time capsule
-Delivered Timbra's package to Cube
-Donated a styraco skull to museum
-Traded Cousteau a pill bug for a reggae tank
-Gave Cousteau some furniture for his house


----------



## Mayor Monday

Renovations- _huge_ renovations. I had to save my town from the mess I had accidentally created well using Amiibos.

But I'm not giving up on her yet!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors. Thanks for visiting, new visitor!
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Just Pete delivering mail.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
⠀I got a heart c. balloon!

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a mermaid screen!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Had my fortune told by Katrina.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Caught a stringfish and donated it to the museum.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got the silver Fish Encyclopedia badge from Phineas!


----------



## Stephanie92

I just got my first ever weed hunter badge, it's bronze but still cool. More significant is that I got the villager of honor badge, gold.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Celebrated Hans' birthday and gave him gifts with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me two gold nuggets.
- Got Cyrus started refurbishing my gold nuggets.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Sylvia.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue violets to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got a second rococo sofa and set it up in my house.
- Bought another piece of the Santa outfit for Toy Day.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I stopped Bob from moving!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Katie and Redd were here, and I bought a painting!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a kappa cap!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor-Completed villagers task.  Received new Toy Day Clues.

Player 2/3 dropped by Spare Town for their visitor badge.
Player 3 cleared the Gorgeous set and placed the Pompompurin Set with yellow pieces.


----------



## Darby

Fun’s over


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Got fortune told by Katrina
-Paid off the firepit pwp
-Started donations for a streetlamp
-Visited Etoilie's house and while there bought her polka dot lamp.
-Found Gulliver on beach and helped him figure out where he was headed
-Caught a bagworm for Lucky
-Donated some fossils to museum
-Flo is planning to move out
-Returned a lost item to Hazel

In Pastelia,
-Cube is planning to move out
-Gave Joey a dice stereo for his house
-Delivered a package to Bluebear for Timbra
-Gave Cookie a perfect peach
-Donated fossil to museum
-Received a new emotion from shrunk


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Saharah is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Kept resetting Saharah to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Hamlet.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Picked up a golden dresser from Cyrus.
- Had Cyrus customize my gold nuggets and got a golden woman.
- Had Cyrus customize a simple armchair for Anicotti.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Sterling from moving.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my blue pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Bought a snowglobe and added it to my house.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Greenfrog100 helped me work towards my Hosting badge, and I got to help them with the Visitor badge and shared my hybrids!  And Vesta moves in tomorrow!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

MarzipanDragyn said:


> Greenfrog100 helped me work towards my Hosting badge, and I got to help them with the Visitor badge and shared my hybrids!  And Vesta moves in tomorrow!



congrats on Vesta

I recently got Cookie from a giveaway a few days ago. She's a real cute doggo


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Paid off streetlamp
-Started donations for picnic blanket
-Delivered a package to Hazel for Toby
-Gave Lucky a wharf roach
-Gave Pierce new furniture for his house
-Gave Eloise a peach
-Donated fossils to museum
-Went to island and caught beetles to sell
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for

In Pastelia,
-Gave Wolfgang a mole cricket
-Donated fossils to museum
-Sold beetles at retail
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Found gem and money rock


----------



## duskssam

Made a new guy. 

Gonna restart in characters. Fun. 

Anyways, I need to clean up my town and actually decorate it. It's literal chaos.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. A camper is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a small profit.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Clay.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Caught an oarfish and donated it to the museum.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden bench.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Hanif1807

- Reconstructed most of my paths
- Cut down all trees, bushes, and bamboos
- Put the flowers in right order
- Set a new bench

Basically i remodeled the entire look of my town because it hadn't been satisfied for me to look at all this time


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a gorgeous chest!
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I caught a grasshopper today on the island today. don't know how I missed that one for museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 7000 turnips from Joan for a really good price.
- Trapped 4 villagers in pitfalls for the TBT Event and then reset so they'll never remember.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Added a Lullaboid to my house.
- Watered my blue pansies to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Ordered a few items from my catalog for the Feng Shui event.
- Paid off my current home loan and asked Tom Nook to expand my basement.
- Bertha suggested the Fairy-Tale Streetlight PWP.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Pudge.


----------



## Roobi

Finally got my first blue rose this morning! Now to wait a decade for the second one


----------



## iExist

A little pathing, I'm working towards a fully-pathed, fully-unique pattern town.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Will be re-stocking and re-ordering stuff for my shop later likely until I sleep.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Deirdre.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Had my fortune told by Katrina.
- Watered my blue pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I stopped Molly from moving!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Saharah is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Updated my Dream Address. I am currently at 92 visitors!
- Kept resetting Saharah to see if there was anything I was looking for. I got a lunar surface!

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Halima

Managed to get all the hybrids I needed for my town


----------



## Darby

Yay! Yay!! Yay! YAY yaaaaaaaaaayyyyy! Cyrano FINALLY asked to replace something where I could FINALLY give him an ant!!!!!! Oh, I hope he’ll actually display it, puleeeeaze display it... Sorry but I’ve been waiting since I first got a piece of candy so I guess that was the beginning of October and I’m sooo freaking thrilled.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I finished my art and fossil exhibits thnx to help from Wendy


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Watered my blue pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Ordered a present for Sterling's birthday tomorrow.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my classic sofa back to its original color for the Feng Shui challenge.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Pete is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
⠀I got a choco-soft serve!

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Cleaned up the police station.
- Dug up some gyroids.
- Did some landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I went to Wendy's weeding town and pulled up a little over 1000 weeds today! Bronze badge here I come


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor-Completed villagers tasks and got the last Toy Day clue.
Made a Snowmama

Player 2/3 visited towns for their visitor badge. 

Opened 2nd real town to do some clean up.  Checked the showcase to clear tags and found a full showcase.  Took a tour of Reggie 2013 and main town mayor house from a 2015 tag.  It was a nice to see how it was decorated before welcome amiibo.  Plan on touring more tonight.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally got it all assessed and sorted it outtt! the fossils that have been accumulating and covering my ground as days go by until no any more space left... I DID IT!

Spoiler: ❤


----------



## Abyrae

I spoke to all my villagers to try to get Toy Day clues (spectacular fail there), made my last successful Gracie check, paid off the current pwp, bought a new fence for my mayor's house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Anicotti.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Picked up my classic sofa from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Caught a dung beetle and donated it to the museum.
- Watered my blue pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Celebrated Sterling's birthday and gave him a new scale-armor shirt, which he immediately changed into.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Gulliver is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got new Toy Day hints from Grizzly and Deirdre.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers except for Pudge. I couldn't find him anywhere.
- Completed some requests for my villagers.
- Bubbles suggested the Bell PWP.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Updated my dream address for the $5000 bells.
- Set up my basement for the Feng Shui challenge, then took it down and put everything back where it belongs.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my classic couch back to violet brown.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Pete is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for an amazing price.
- Caught a pond smelt and donated it to the museum.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Picked up my classic sofa from Cyrus and added it back to my house.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Chip is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.
- Participated in the Fishing Tourney to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Crazy Redd's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
⠀I got a lot of stuff I was looking for!
- Time traveled to restock things for my shop.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Bunia

Won the 1st place in fishing competition, Baabara finally moved in, my first pink rose showed up <3


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Hans.
- Returned Hamlet's time capsule and he gave me his picture!
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Sterling.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Joan is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Added some things to my item shop.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Time traveled to restock things for my shop.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors. Thanks for visiting, new visitor!
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Redd is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Set up a couple item trades.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Gracie is opening Emporium for me tomorrow


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Mint.
- Mint gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Annalisa.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Antonio.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Watered my purple pansies to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers. I stopped Kidd from moving!
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Pete is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Built a snowman and received 47 as my first bingo number
-Started Donations for fountain
-Received the Dreamer Badge from Phineas
-Gave Pierce a river fish
-Gave Eloise a perfect pear
-Time traveled and built a second snowman and received 48 for bingo card
-Received 3 for bingo card from first snowman.
-Receive gold water can for having perfect town

In Pastelia,
-Built a snowman and received 16 as my first bingo number
-Found gem and money rock
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Donated fossils to museum
-Sold beetles to earn bells
-Visited some dreams in dream suite


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Grizzly.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband and Mayor Amethyst visit my town to sell turnips.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bertha suggested the Garbage Can PWP.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Clay.
- Visited Sakura to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Picked up my classic bed from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- I forgot that I made a wish during the meteor shower yesterday.  Wishy sent me a mama polar bear.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my mama polar bear and added it to my house.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Hamlet.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town. Saharah is here!
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did an item trade.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Naomi.
- Got another copy of Hamlet's picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered the full Santa suit to prepare for Toy Day.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Checked mail since it was full
-Received HHA tee to commemorate exceeding 10,000 points
-Pierce is planning to move out on 23rd
-Bought a cushion from Chelsea
-Villagers told me more hints as to what they want for toy day.
-Went to Chief's Birthday party
-Checked shops to see if there was anything that I was looking for.
-Donated a fossil to the museum
-Visited some dream towns
-Sold beetles at retail to earn bells for my second character
-Paid down payment for second character house

In Pastelia,
-Found gem and money rock
-Gave Joey a perfect peach
-Received 11 for my bingo card from snowman
-Bluebear is planning to move out on the 24th
-Gave Timbra new furniture for her house
-Caught Wolfgang a stringfish
-Had fortune told by Katrina
-Donated fossils to museum


----------



## Sophie23

Yesterday- I talked to everyone since I haven’t been on for a month , dug up all the fossils, bought Harry some Santa boots , changed my steppingstones path to the winter version, looked at the bulletin board and bought Harry an Santa hat.

Today- dug up all fossils and updated my dream address so Hogwarts is now Christmasy 

 Feel free to visit!


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Got an invitation in the mail for Etoile's birthday on 12/25
-Delivered a package to Etoile for Chrissy
-Gave Lucky a perfect pear
-Found out from Copper that Redd was in town
-Bought calm painting from Redd for museum
-Checked shops to see if there was anything that I was looking for
-Bought coffee from Brewster 
-Scanned in Celeste for some meow coupons 
-Donated a fossil to the museum
-Sold Beetles at retail to earn more bells
-Second character found wisp lamp
-Paid off second character current loan and upgraded house


Spoiler:  















In Pastelia,
-Gave Timbra a Wharf roach
-Found gem and money rock
-Returned a lost item to Cousteau
-Received 36 for bingo card from snowman
-Built a second snowman and received 46 for bingo card


Spoiler:


----------



## Aardbei

Today I wrote a letter to Blanche because it is her birthday tomorriw and I read on a thread that villagers replied thanking us for wishing them a happy birthday 

And I got 150.000 HHA points with my 3rd character I've recently created, so I started the themed evaluation with Toy Shop


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did some item trades.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Restocked and reordered some things.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Darby

I got another white katana today but this one wasn’t free, Marshal wanted to trade for a horned Hercules... Also, Happy Anniversary TBF and thank you for your site!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Received a glow wand from Isabelle for the Winter Solstice
-Bought a shanty mat from Chrissy
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Scanned in Isabelle for meow coupons
-Gave Lucky new furniture for his house
-Delivered a package to Chrissy for Chelsea
-Bought coffee from Brewster
-Checked Island shop to see if there was anything I needed
-Went on some tours to earn some medals
-Visited some dream towns in dream suite
-Donated the calm painting to the museum
In Pastelia,
-Received a glow wand from Isabelle for the Winter Solstice
-Built another snowman and received 3 for bingo card
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Donated some fossils to museum
-Delivered a package to Joey for Timbra
-Gave Cousteau new furniture for his house
-Found gem and money rock


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Kirbyz

I don?t know how I got so lucky but I just got a coelacanth on my first try literally right when I went down to my beach. I was watching some ACNL videos earlier while playing on my DS because I like hearing background noise when playing. They caught a coelacanth and I was like ?Oh yeah! I need to catch a coelacanth! I should probably get to that soon.? Then, I left my game on but idle while I was on my phone. I checked to see the time on there was around 5:30pm (as I TT) and it was raining really really hard. So I was like why not, let me grab my fishing rod and go down by the ocean to try and find one. Low and behold, right when I got down there, I saw a sea bass shadow but narrower, and was like, that can?t be, not that fast. I went to catch it and it really was a coelacanth! My luck today. I?m about to go donate it to the museum right now


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got two new Toy Day hints from Bruce and Anicotti.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got the glow wand from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Sterling from moving.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the glow wand from Isabelle.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Bertha suggested the Fairy Tail Bench PWP.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bugged my villagers until I got 4 new Toy Day hints from Mint, Hugh, Hans, and Annalisa.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Bought 7500 turnips from Joan for a pretty good price.
- Visited my husband's town to invite Anicotti to move to Nocturne. She'll be in both of my towns for the time being.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Annoyed my villagers until I got 5 new Toy Day hints from O'Hare, Bubbles, Pudge, and Sterling.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Decorated main room in house
-watered flowers to try to start breeding them
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Scanned in k.k for meow coupons
-Found gem and money rock
-Delivered a package to Chelsea for Etoile
-Bought coffee from Brewster
-Checked Island shop to see if there was anything I needed
-Went on some tours to earn some medals
-Visited some dream towns in dream suite
-Donated fossils to the museum
In Pastelia,
-cut down trees so i can start laying path
-sold beetles at retail to earn some bells
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Donated some fossils to museum
-Got fortune told by Katrina
-planted some fruit trees
-Found gem and money rock


----------



## meo

Ordered and customized some more furniture for my last house theme. Redid a few landscaping areas. Got 1 out of the 3 remaining fish I need for my museum and encyclopedia. Sure enough I caught 4 Coelacanth which I already had instead of the Oarfish I need. Rip.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my mayor.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver with my alt and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got 3 new Toy Day hints from Bubbles and Iggly.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Sold beetles to earn bells for second character
-watered flowers 
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Scanned in celeste for meow coupons
-Found gem and money rock
-Delivered a package to Marty for Toby
-Bought coffee from Brewster
-Checked Island shop to see if there was anything I needed
-Went on some tours to earn some medals
-Visited some dream towns in dream suite
-Donated fossils to the museum
In Pastelia,
-Layed down more path
-sold beetles at retail to earn some bells
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Donated some fossils to museum
-Paid off current house loan and upgraded house
-planted some bushes
-Found gem and money rock


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Helped people find some items they were looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled for some needed artwork.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- I made a wish during the meteor shower last night and today Wishy sent me a Moon.
- Dressed up as Santa and delivered all of the presents to my villagers correctly.
- Got the festive wreath from Jingle and gave it to my alt since I already have 2 on my mayor.

In Nocturne:
- Visited my husband's town to sell my turnips for a decent profit.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Anicotti's plot appeared in one of the designated plots I had made.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Dressed up as Santa and delivered all of the presents to my villagers correctly.
- Got the festive wreath from Jingle and added it to my house.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled for some needed artwork.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## meo

I completed my museum and encyclopedia today.  Woo.
I've also completed I think most of what I wanted out of my last house. There's a few pieces I'll add tomorrow once I get them in the mail.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Jingle's picture in the mail.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 fossils since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Anicotti to town.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled for some needed artwork and reset Saharah a bunch.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Chynna

Was too busy and didn't get to participate in toy day in either town
In Sycamore,
-Pierce had moved out and I found Deirdre plot as I was walking around town
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Visited friends towns and checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Needed non native fruit so went to another town and a friend was kind enough to give me some
-Found the gem and money rock
-Found where I wanted to plant the non native fruits and planted them around town
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail since I didn't need them


----------



## Sophie23

I haven’t been on yet but soon I’m gonna make my second acnl town because I have a second copy of acnl~


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Deirdre officially moved in
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell 
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Super T&T upgraded to T.I.Y
-Found Drake's plot in front of my house 
-Found the gem and money rock
-Updated my dream town in dream suite
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Visited friends towns and checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited two lovely Christmas-themed dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got Jingle's picture in the mail. (Actually it arrived yesterday but I forgot to open it. Oops.)
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered for some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Received the weed hunter and weed buster badge from Phineas
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell
-Chrissy moved out and Flip is going to move in 
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Bought 100,000 bells worth of stuff from catalog as I am trying to get Emporium
-Paid current house loan and upgraded house
-Found the gem and money rock
-Updated my dream town in dream suite
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Visited friends towns and checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited 3 dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Hugh.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Bought neutral painting from Redd for museum
-Eloise is planning to move out
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell
-Flip officially moved in
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Timbra is planning to move out
-Paid current house loan and upgraded house
-Found the gem and money rock
-Bought calm painting from Redd for museum
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Visited friends towns and checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## Sophie23

I’ve been restarting my second copy of acnl for the perfect town map but I still haven’t found the perfect one so I’ll continue doing that tomorrow. Don’t worry I still have my town Hogwarts


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

I spent most of the day, like Mayor-Hermione Granger, resetting for the perfect map. I found one that Im happy with but it isnt perfect so I may end up resetting again.


----------



## Sophie23

Wisteria Rytsar said:


> I spent most of the day, like Mayor-Hermione Granger, resetting for the perfect map. I found one that Im happy with but it isnt perfect so I may end up resetting again.



Yeah it’s hard to find the perfect one lol hopefully we’ll find it!


----------



## iicookehmonstar

I cleared some of my paths so I can start to redo my town. I also am setting up a new Sanrio room in my house at the moment! It’s not much, but I’m getting there. ^_^


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited two dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. on my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## einhal

Re-created my town
Donated 20 fish to the museum
Paid off the down payment on my house
Decorated my tent
Got the watering can from Isabelle
Sent letters to all of my villagers
Completed three out of four MEOW Ticket tasks
Completed some requests
Found gem and money rocks
Donated three fossils and sold the fourth
Didn't get stung by bees


----------



## PugLovex

I got one of the Sanrio sets I had been needing!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Sophie23

- I made my second acnl town Cherish and the mayor is Sophie 

In Cherish 
- I got a place for mayor Sophie 
- I told Isabelle my birthday
- Sophie became mayor of Cherish
- I shook all the trees + got bells and apples from the trees and stung by bees 
- I sold some apples and beehives
- I talked to all the villagers
- I went in all the shops and bought a shovel and net for catching bugs
- I talked to Isabelle and got writing paper
- I gave Isabelle a seashell 
- I got cherries from Isabelle 
- I got a fishing rod, caught three fish and showed Isabelle how many I caught
- I got a watering can from Isabelle 
- I got a lantern from Isabelle 
- I dug up all the fossils + donated them and I also donated the fish I caught
- I hit a rock and got a ore 
- I hit a rock and got the bells from it 
- I watered all the flowers 
- I payed off my first loan


----------



## einhal

Today in my town I:

Payed off my loan from Tom Nook
Re-decorated my house
Reached 100% approval rating towards my development permit
Located the bell and mineral rocks
Donated three fossils and sold one
Completed all MEOW ticket tasks
Did some requests for my villagers
Got stung by bees
Also, Eugene is moving in tomorrow.


----------



## zujika

Today was a pretty chill day:


Reached 100% on the approval rating
Played hide and seek with Nibbles, Bob and Opal.
Found the mineral rocks & bell rocks
Had Bob over, he didn't seem to mind that my house has 2 furniture items
Unlocked the Island, made around 300,000 bells from one visit
Watered all my flowers, and re-organized the new ones.
Donated 3 fossils to the museum
Bought some things from Ables, I think I get the QR code scanner next time I time travel.

Gotta love farming those beetles. I forget how fast time flies when playing this game. I missed it.
Wish I was even half this productive in my actual life, not gonna lie....


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited 3 dream towns to work on the dreamer badge, including the lovely Tadaima.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- O'Hare pinged me to move and I agreed to let him go.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought 5000 turnips from Joan.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Nodokana

Mystery:
- Put designs on my custom design signs around town
- Finished a room for my pokemon gym themed house
- Got items from a trade
- Traded some items over to Tranquil

Tranquil:
- Put designs on my custom design signs around town


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## DARLINGBEAR

i got 10 thousand points from HHD!! thought i was never gonna get it.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Got fortune told by Katrina
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell
-Planted coconut and banana trees 
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Am still trying to unlock emporium and am waiting on Gracie to show up to do fashion check
-Bought all clothes and shoes so I will be prepared for Gracie's fashion check
-Paid current house loan and upgraded house
-Found the gem and money rock
-Went to the island and did some tours
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Visited friends towns and checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## DARLINGBEAR

timetravelled to the proper date!

- got a home exterior change
- let saharah change my wallpaper and flooring
- donated some sealife and fossils to the museum
- completed some villager quests
- let agent s go 
- built a snowman and started bingo
- updated my card pic
- got a mannequin from mabel
- went to the island and went on a bug catching tour


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

In Thymine
I tried to find the next person moving in and out, was unsuccessful 
Popped a couple balloons 
Asked Cyrus to remake about 10 items
Talked to all the villagers I want to stay in town
Sold unneeded items taking up space
Reorganized and recounted my flower collection

In Cytosine
Found out that the perfect fruit I planted was in a bad spot, sad.
Worked towards getting the development permit
TT once I got it because I couldnt wait to build a new bridge, I put my home in a good spot but the bridge is right behind it, its a pain
Payed for the bridge
Put in place the beautiful ordinance in place 
Watered some flowers hoping for some hybrids to grow
Talked to all of the villagers and fulfilled all their requests
Ignored Phineas


----------



## einhal

Donated four fossils
Located the mineral and bell rock
Payed off my house upgrade
Talked to Tom Nook about expanding
Eugene moved in
Talked to Tortimer at the docks
Enacted the Beautiful Town ordinance
Completed two out of four initiatives
Did some requests for my villagers
Filled in three bingo spaces
Made a perfect Snowtyke
Started funding for the construction of a cobblestone bridge
Completed funding for the cobblestone bridge


----------



## Darby

Cyrano watched something about fortune tellers and felt like being nice and gifted me the white katana I had gifted him before... I’ve lost count now.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed both weekly Meow tasks.
- Ordered presents from my catalog for Hugh's birthday.
- Celebrated Hugh's birthday with both my mayor and my alt and gave him gifts with each of them.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Picked up a golden man from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and was having a good luck day so I got extra money from the money rock.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## einhal

Donated three fossils
Located bell and mineral rock
Spoke to all of my villagers
Completed some requests
Fished and sold the spoils at re-tail
Jitters is moving in
Wrote and sent Eugene a letter
Cobblestone bridge construction completed (though I think I'll demolish it and build it somewhere else)
Completed daily initiatives
Visited the island and went on some tours
Caught fish and insects
Donated them at the museum and sold the rest
Payed off the renovations on my house
Talked to Tom Nook about expanding


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor-Afternoon stopped a mover and completed tasks for the villagers.
          Logged in late night and celebrated New Years Eve with the villagers.  Took lots of pictures.

Player3-Cleared showcase, bought New Years Eve hats and visited spare town.  Talked to the spare town villagers.


----------



## Stephanie92

Today I removed most of my furniture, decorated a pretty good kitchen, time traveled to get a few things customated by Cyrus. 

Made a 'prize' room with a few of my favourite things.

Planted some more hedges. 

Just lurked around town a bit, witnessed a conversation between Erik and Chief. Erik was upset he might have made a bad choice in drinking hot chocolate for dessert, Chief was mad that he thought it mattered. I was amused by both Erik and Chief. 

Its now 2020 here so Happy New Year!!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found out Hans is planning to move, but he didn't ping me today so I'll have to check back on him tomorrow.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Got one of the last 2 gyroids that I needed to complete the entire set.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Collected the stray hybrid flowers that had spawned and stored them with my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt.
- Deposited some money with my alt to earn more interest.
- Got my sparkling cider from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Visited 3 dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Found a purple rose and added it to my collection on the beach.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got my sparkling cider from Isabelle.
- Bought a blue New Year's hat from Redd and displayed it in my house.


----------



## Seastar

Since I recently got a New 2DS XL, I celebrated New Year's in both of my towns at once! Sadly, the New 3DS XL ran out of space for screenshots before the countdown had actually started, so most of my screenshots were from Popstar. However, I did get to see something funny. During the last few seconds of the countdown, Inkwell fell into a pitfall! I didn't even know that was there.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I celebrated New Year at my town for the fifth time now! I didn’t dress up properly for the event, but I still went there regardless. And I always let my 3ds sit by the TV while the actual countdown started.


----------



## Alyx

In Eureka, which is my only town now, I:

-Celebrated the New Year with sparkling cider, wearing a blue New Years' hat. Charlise, Cobb, Punchy, Lolly and Felicity were in the plaza to celebrate with me.
-Dug up fossils and gyroids. It snowed for several hours yesterday & the 29th.

That's about it!


----------



## Sophie23

In Cherish: 

- looked at my mail 
- talked to tortimer because he was on the beach 
- picked up bells + beehives from the other day
- watered the flowers 
- dug up weeds 
- gave my town a new town flag + town tune
- went to the shops and bought everything 
- dug up all the fossils and donated them 
- hit the money rock and got the bells from it
- caught a big butterfly + donated it along with the other bugs and fish I caught the other day
- talked to Isabelle

I didn’t go on acnl yesterday as I was busy~


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

Yesterday in...

Thymine I,
Talked to all the villagers I didnt want moving out
Completed their requests
Found out the Genji wanted to move and shut that down real fast
Bought supplies and a new outfit for Countdown
Visited Cytosine to sell some perfect apple
Got 2 badges from Phineas 
Wrote at least 8 letters
Visited 1 dream town
And then missed Countdown

Cytosine I, 
Talked to some of the villagers 
Completed 1 request
Built another Bridge
Started plans for a giant garden


----------



## DARLINGBEAR

new year's eve:
- earned 50,000 hhd points! (really didn't expect it, i suspect saharah's wallpaper and flooring change helped quite a bit)
- got a badge for the hhd points
- built another snowman to hurry bingo along
- wrote a letter to all villagers (except agent s as she was thinking of moving away) wishing them a happy new years
- celebrated countdown

new year's day:
- got the zodiac rat from isabelle
- built another snowman to hurry bingo along
- (unintentionally) persuaded agent s to stay
- completed some villager quests
- scanned some qr codes


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Stephanie92

I caught three Coelacanth today!

I didn't have one in Foraoise yet, also registered a horsehair crab and donated some paintings.

I'm also two visits off the train station upgrade so I'll probably use my sisters 2dsxl to travel over tomorrow. 

I started a trophy room, my gold tools and some favourites. 

Finished some Cyrus customised furniture for my kitchen

Not a bad day in acnl.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Zodiac Rat from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Got the Zodiac Rat from Isabelle.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.
- Sold my turnips for a decent profit.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.


----------



## einhal

Payed off home loan from Tom Nook
Talked to him about expanding the second floor
Made a perfect snowman and filled in a bingo slot
Sold perfect fruit at re-tail
Sold turnips
Donated fossils to Blathers
Redecorated my house
Talked to villagers and completed some requests
Planted fruit
Found the bell and mineral rocks
Visited some towns and vice versa


----------



## dizzy bone

- Added a basement room to one of my alts. Finished her bedroom, so now I only have 2 more rooms to go! - She also received the Silver HHA plaque. 
- Also finished another character's basement/spa
- Did a few trades and knocked off a view town visits off my counter. I have 15 more visits to go until 100!
- Stopped Mallary from leaving


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought out all of the shops on Main Street except for Gracie's shop.


----------



## Stephanie92

I just typed out a response and then accidentally deleted.

Basically, did New Year's Eve. 

Fixed my difficult villager placement. 

Had my 100th visitor to Foraoise, they were very kind and left me a full bag of different perfect fruits. 

Did some trading on TBT

Worked some more on my display/trophy room. 

A good day in Foraoise.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hans finally pinged me about moving so I was able to stop him.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Added a few new pieces of furniture to my house.
- Cleaned up the flowers around Re-Tail.
- Planted some orange trees around my villagers' houses to test how they will look before using saplings.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Sophie23

Thursday in Cherish:
I restarted my town Cherish + found the perfect town map, the town is still called Cherish by mayor Sophie
I dug up all 4 fossils + donated them 
hit the money rock and got bells from it
Talked to all my villagers
Hit a rock and got an ore
Went into my tent + Isabelle she gave me a lantern  
Talked to Isabelle she gave me writing paper 
Gave Isabelle a seashell she gave me cherries + planted the cherries 
Showed Isabelle 3 fish I caught she gave me a watering can 
Donated the fish I showed Isabelle 
Payed my loan 
Watered my flowers
Got my picture taken so I can use the train station 

Yesterday in Cherish:
Looked at my mail 
Went inside my house, Isabelle gave me paw print wallpaper 
Dug up 4 fossils and donated them 
Hit the money rock and got bells from it
Hit a rock and got a ore from it 
Watered my flowers 
Went into the shops and bought everything + got a bug catching net 
Went fishing + caught some fish
Caught some bugs with my net
Donated the fish and bugs 
Payed my loan 
Talked to Isabelle 


Today in Cherish:
Looked at my mail 
Went in my house moved my furniture 
Went to the beach and talked tortimer 
Dug up 4 fossils and donated them 
Hit the money rock and got bells from it
Hit a rock and got a ore 
Watered my flowers 
Talked to Isabelle 
Went in the shops and bought everything 
Went in my friends town and got my hair done 
Got some cool stuff from my friend


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and she gave me the basement floor.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I watched the aurora for a bit at night. I believe it's the first time I've seen it. I've been able to play more since I'm on break but am going back to school next week so I won't be able to play as much.


----------



## zujika

Didn't really play much these last few days...  But I had a fun time nonetheless.


Went to the island, came back w/ a bunch of flowers
Planted, watered, and rearranged my flowers
Found a lost mitten and returned it to Limberg
Started and immediately payed off my 3rd public works project (park clock)
Continued finalizing my path in the southern section of my map

Right now i'm at that awkward part of making a new town where I am not really sure what to do with all my empty space.  I am waiting for some of the flashier public works projects to be recommended.  I don't really want to put the money into any of the current options, because I know I don't want them in my finalized new town.  Anyways, that was all for today


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor- Stopped a mover and completed villagers tasks.
           Placed a chocolate coin in a letter for a villager.
           Got an invite to sit on the chair sculpture.  

Player 3- Cleared showcase, visited spare town and wished on a star for a gift.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

Im visiting family so I only took my main town with me and even that one isnt getting a lot of love. 

Yesterday in Thymine I...
Talked to 3 of my villagers
Found my golden shovel, I misplaced it a few days back
Played 2 more levels of Desert Escape
Sold all the creatures I was hoarding 
Rearranged the placement of my flowers in 
Read the Bulletin Board for the first time on weeks


----------



## dizzy bone

Finished up a lot of things in my town!

- FINALLY got 100 visits! Thanks to Corndoggy who helped me get the last few and of course, everyone I've traded with over the past couple weeks!! I remodelled the train station to Zen. The first time I've done this since my first town in 2013 (that I reset for this one) so I'm super happy to see it again. 
- Finished Nary's basement, meaning her house is now complete! I can finally work on another house now.
- Continued working on Sann's house. Made a temporary fruits market on the left side and semi finished the mainroom/cafe. Planning on making an egg nursery in the backroom, although I'm still unsure about the last room on the right side. 
- After several hours of time traveling, I found the date and time I would want to upload my dream address when my houses are done. 
- Bought another wetsuit for trade for my dream visitors to wear if they visit the cliffside.

Very close to completing this town :')


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Annalisa is going to be moving into my town tomorrow morning, so I prepped her move by removing hybrid flowers and storing them in the secret storeroom, and also decorating my town in random path spots  that's one thing I'm super glad I won't need to do in New Horizons as it's a pain!


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Got fortune told by Katrina
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell
-Received new emotion for second character
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Paid off loan and upgraded house
-Bought all clothes and shoes so I will be prepared for Gracie's fashion check
-Paid current house loan and upgraded house
-Found the gem and money rock
-Went to the island and did some tours
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Visited friends towns and checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bought 7500 turnips from Joan for the lowest possible price.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the gold wall.
- Watered my black tulips to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I played hide and seek with some villagers, made a delivery, and just picked fruit out of trees.


----------



## Nodokana

Serenity:
- Traded over some items from my other town to this town
- Watered plants
- Moved in Fuschia
- Paid Nook to upgrade home
- Decorated main room for my Mayor

Mystery:
- Decorated my fire themed gym 
- Landscaping 
- Cleaned up some clutter lying around town


----------



## Sophie23

In Cherish yesterday:

Looked at my mail  
Dug up 4 fossils and donated them 
Hit the money rock and got bells from it
Hit a rock and got a ore 
Watered my flowers 
Talked to Isabelle 
Went in the shops and bought everything 
Got some cool stuff from my friend
Planted some trees and flowers + bushes 
Chopped some trees down with my new axe
Got a beautiful town ordinance 
Got the campsite public work project


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- Annalisa's plot is now set in my town, so I removed all of the random path spots and put the hybrid flowers back where they were (roughly!)
- Found a lost mitten that belonged to Octavian.
- Received a t-shirt from Pinky, which was soon bought by Agnes who promptly wore it, and looked great!
- Got my fossils identified and sold them to Re-Tail


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

*What did I accomplish today?*

- Payed off home loan
-Talked to Tom Nook
- Payed off suspension bridge
- Got Marina in my town
- Got 4,000,000+ IGB
- Got Jacob’s Ladders
- Got Pink Lilies
- Payed off flower bed
- Payed off drinking fountain 
- Talked to Isabelle
- Attended 3 completion ceremonies
- Earned 14 MEOW coupons
- Scanned Lottie
- Hit the money rock
- Looked at my mail
- Got 2 more presents from the post office
- Currently I have 104 MEOW coupons to spend on unorderables
- Visited my sister’s town twice
- Completed 4 MEOW tasks
- Purchased 3 sweet-olive starts
- Got candy and pancakes from a friend
- Traded slingshots with a friend
- Posted my first 5 blog posts



*Credit*
@Isabella
@Genji_Ivr
@Chibi.Hoshi
@happyowl3387


----------



## Cave Johnson

In preparation for New Horizons I got back into New Leaf.
And I am already in love with the game again. 

For one Aurora paid a visit to my town, and I convinced her to move here. Pretty neat thing, she looks alright.
Pashmina told me, she knows nothing about Piper, but she wants to. Then I walked over to Piper and she wanted me to give Pashmina a present.  It was a Melon Chair and sadly Pashmina didn't like it particularly... And I thought a special relationship might blossom there. Who knows.
At least Amelia told me, Piper and Billy are really close friends, and just after that I saw Piper walking to his house.
The last interesting event was a conversation between Pashmina and Dobie, regarding a karaoke contest. Pashmina wanted Dobie to participate but Dobie didn't want at first. After I said, I would like to hear him sing, Dobie complied.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Did some landscaping
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Did some tours as I am trying to earn gold medalist badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell
-Payed off loan for second character and upgraded the house
-Decorated a room inside my house
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Decorated a room inside my house
-Did some landscaping
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell 
-Found the gem and money rock
-Arranged flowers so I could breed them
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Customized some furniture


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Bought a flowery painting from Redd.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Pudge.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

SHINJUKU
- Paid off another extension loan to Tom Nook, due another update tomorrow morning
- Met Annalisa
- Mott came to visit my home today, he is also pretty new to Shinjuku
- Decided to de-clutter my home and sell some things at Re-Tail that I had been saving
- Pinky comes over to visit during my cleaning session 


TAPWATER
- Get some fossils evaluated, had one to donate 
- Paid off the Museum extension loan
- Stopped Boone from moving out


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Delivered a package to Deirdre for Chelsea
-Checked mailbox
-Gave Flip a perfect pear
-Caught a pop-eyed goldfish and gave it to Marty
-Got fortune told by Katrina
-Watered Flowers
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Found gem and money rock
-Went to the Island to catch beetles to sell
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
In pastelia,
-Checked mail
-Donated the calm painting to the museum
-Gave Drake some furniture to replace his mini cactus 
-Delivered a package to Joey for Cousteau
-Found gem and money rock
-Watered flowers
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up fossils and gyroids


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower on both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to O'Hare.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Donated the flowery painting to the museum.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Sold my turnips for an amazing profit.
- Saved over 10,000,000 in the ABD.
- Got the silver Catalog Maniac Badge and the gold Master Turnip Trader badges from Phineas!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Shinjuku only today, haven't had much time on the DS today.
- Linked my HHD game to Shinjuku, and received a gift from Lottie.
- went to visit Caroline who had Pinky over.
- Delicered a parcel from Mott to give to Limberg.
- Heard from Caroline that Pietro is thinking about moving. He's not been in Shinjuku even a week, so went to go talk to him but he hasn't mentioned it, will try again tomorrow.
- Admired the Aurora Borealis 
- Donated a nice painting to The Museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Got O'Hare's picture in the mail and added it to my house.
- Received the Post Office Poster for saving over 10,000,000 bells.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found a plot for Prince and rearranged some flowers around it.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple tulips to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got the golden shovel from Leif for buying enough fertilizer.
- Bought all of items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Mayor Monday

*1.* Regular Chores (Fossils, organizing flowers, checking out the shops, etc)
*2.* Spent time with Bob at his place
*3.* Helped Eunice with her catchphrase
*4.* Got ghosted via the mail by some of my other villagers
*5.* Donated a couple paintings
*6.* Went island hopping on Club Tortimer in search of the red wetsuit. No luck yet, but I'll keep trying!
*7.* And, the best part of today was that I finally completed my joke book! I received Shruck's suit, and I learned the Shrunk Funk Shuffle. It was _awesome._


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Checked mail and apparently Eloise moved out
-Agreed to play hide-and-seek with Chelsea
-Delivered a package to Deirdre for Toby
-Watered flowers 
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Sold gyroids at retail since I don't need them
-Did some tours with people at club tortimer
-Caught some beetles to sell at retail
-Found gem and money rock
-Agreed to catch a wharf roach for Flip
In Pastelia,
-Checked mail
-Bought the moving painting from Redd for the museum
-Agreed to let Wolfgang come to my house
-Agreed to visit Drake's house
-Found gem and money rock
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Gave Cousteau a perfect peach
-Delivered a package to Margie for Joey
-Watered flowers


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Prince to town.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the golden screen.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got the silver Bell Saver badge from Phineas!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Chynna

In Sycamore,
-Got fortune told by Katrina
-Checked shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Dug up gyroids and fossils
-Donated the fossils and sold the gyroids at retail
-Watered the flowers
-Found the gem and money rock
-Visited dreams as I am trying to earn gold dreamer badge
-Went to the island to catch beetles to sell
-Did some tours as I am trying to earn the gold medalist badge
In Pastelia,
-Checked the shops to see if there was anything I was looking for
-Found gem and money rock
-Did some landscaping
-Paid current house loan and upgraded house
-watered flowers
-Went to the island and caught some beetles to sell
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Donated fossils to museum and sold gyroids at retail
-Bought coffee from the cafe


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Antonio from moving.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including the shoes and accessories from Gracie's shop.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I just celebrated my 5-year anniversary of my town. I took a few pictures for that event and I'm still blown away by how far my town has come.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

The past few days I have kind of neglected Animal Crossing due to visiting my family. But yesterday and today I was able to play Desert Escape on the Wii U. I was able to complete 2 islands yesterday and at least 1 today. (Im still playing) Its my goal to get the good luck charm so each level I complete bring me closer to that.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Daveyx0

Paid a visit to all villagers. Did a bunch of chores for them. Phoebe was nice enough to give me a picture of her. Re-organized some of the fauna of my town. Made a snowman. Unlocked 2 new Public Works Projects thanks to Scoot and Ankha.


----------



## LadyDestani

I had to switch up my normal play time today and get my dailies done early. I'll hopefully log back in tonight to get my songs from K.K.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on thd host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including an accessory and some clothing from Gracie.


----------



## AutumnWillow

Nothing!


----------



## Shawna

1. Got my first "out-of-the-blue" letter since I made Haven
2. Getting the cafe tomorrow
3. My right room is fully upgraded

Now I am trying to catch a coelacanth (or however the hell you spell it).  It is not an easy fish to catch. ;-;


----------



## Shawna

UPDATE: I caught the coleacanth! wootwoot!


----------



## LadyDestani

I logged back in and got my songs from K.K. on both my alt and my mayor in Sakura.  I also completed a daily Meow task on my alt.

I'm also getting my song from K.K. in Nocturne.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I had Beardo come to my house, visited Dizzy's house, and was just trying to replace my sleek furniture with modern furniture.


----------



## Aesthetics

woahh, this post is from 2013 and the op hasn't been on since 2014, and its still going strong lmao.
since i remade my town today, i had to place down plot resetting paths ALL over my town. it took me about 2-3 hours, and i just finished about 10 minutes ago (its like 1:30am smh.)
honestly, it's kinda worth it though so all of my villagers will be lined up (it looks really nice to me)
other than that, i paid off my 10k loan, donated some fossils and fish, got a watering can from isabelle, and planted some trees (also i met all of my villagers, of course.)


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Shinjukuwu

- Did my usual digging up fossils and getting them identified and all sold to Reese
- Dug up some Gyroids and brought them to the Museum spare room
- I went to a planned visit at Annalise's, she had two TVs in her room! So I bought the smaller one. Wish we could help organise their room!
- Annalisa visited my house, planned visit.
- Pietro asked me to take Agnes over to his house. A little crush perhaps?  

Oh, there was one thing of note after I played on it yesterday. I visited Pinky's house and opened her cupboard, and she asked me if I wanted the alarm clock that was in there, so I said yes!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

I JUST GOT A PERFECT TOWN!!! OMGGG!!!


----------



## Nodokana

- Transferred items between my towns
- Cleaned up clutter on the ground around Mystery 
- Landscaping in Serenity


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Got K.K.'s picture in the mail for seeing so many of his shows.
- Got the bronze K.K. Slider fan badge from Phineas!
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a hat and clothing from Gracie.


----------



## Chynna

In pastelia,
-Checked mail
-Donated the calm painting that I bought the other day
-Delivered a package to Joey for Drake
-Agreed to visit Margie's house
-Gave Joey a perfect peach
-Agreed to let Charlise come to my house
-Dug up fossils and gyroids 
-Watered the flowers

Decided to reset my second town today. 
-Named the town Lilycove 
-Named my Mayor Kaia
-Got the map
-Found a place for my mayor's house
-Told Isabelle my birthday
-Kaia became mayor of Lilycove
-Shook all the trees 
-Got oranges from the trees and sold the oranges at retail
-Talked to all the villagers
-Went in all the shops and bought a shovel and fishing rod
-Talked to Isabelle and received some paper to write letters to the villagers
-Gave Isabelle a seashell
-Got pears from Isabelle
-Caught three fish and showed Isabelle how many I caught and then donated them to museum
-Got a watering can from Isabelle
-Went into my tent and Isabelle gave me a lantern
-Dug up all the fossils and donated them 
-Found the gem and money rock
-Paid down payment
-Got my picture taken so I can use the train station
-Planted perfect orange and the pears Isabelle gave me
-Talked to Sable


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Anicotti gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street including a hat and some clothing from Gracie.


----------



## Chynna

In Pastelia,
-Checked mail
-Looks like Gabi is getting ready to move in since I found her plot
-Did some landscaping
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Watered the flowers
-Went to island and caught beetles to sell

In Lilycove,
-Lucha moved in
-Talked to all villagers
-Checked mail
-watered the flowers
-dug up weeds
-gave my town a new town flag and town tune
-went to the shops and bought everything
-dug up all the fossils and donated them
-Found gem and money rock
-talked to Isabelle 
-started working on trying to get development permit
-Found Katrina in plaza and got fortune told
-Started a new game to add a second character to the town
-Found a place to put second character's house
-Went to friends town and got some non native fruit for my town and also bought an axe
-Chopped some trees down with axe I bought and planted the non native fruit
-Caught new fish for museum and sold duplicate fish to retail
-Finally got enough bells to finish paying off loan and upgrade my house.
-Talked to Sable


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock, and got gems from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought a new painting from Redd to donate to the museum.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some clothing from Gracie.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Chynna

In pastelia,
-Checked mail
-Found gem and money rock
-Dug up fossils and gyroids
-Watered flowers
-Charlise is planning to move out
-Gave Ken a pear
-Delivered a package to Gabi for Cousteau
-Agreed to let Cookie come to my house
-Agreed to go to Joey's house

In Lilycove,
-Checked mail
-Talked to tortimer because he was on the beach
-Went to the shops and bought everything
-Talked to Sable
-Talked to Isabelle
-Got 100% approval rating for the development permit
-Gave chester a perfect orange
-Agreed to go to Genji's house
-Gave Lucha a river fish(pond smelt)
-Gave Curt new furniture for his house
-Found Gulliver on beach and helped him remember that he was heading to China
-Donated some bugs, fish, and fossils to museum
-Watered flowers
-Found gem and money rock


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Annalisa.
- Let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Picked up a golden woman from Cyrus.
- Donated the neutral painting to the museum.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some clothing from Gracie.


----------



## Nodokana

Serenity:
- Scanned in water + brick path for my town
- Started to layout some paths
- Watered flowers
- Upgraded a room


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Logged on with my alt and cleaned out his mailbox.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited my husband's town and let my husband visit my town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Anicotti from moving.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some clothing from Gracie and a rococo table.
- Clay gave me his picture and I displayed it in my house.
- Added a few items to my house including the rococo table.


----------



## Shawna

1. Got told by Rooney that I am a good sport
2. Ankha invited my over to her house
3. Caught a pillbug for Mathilda
4. I gave Velma a perfect peach
5. GOT VELMA'S PIC!!!!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Aesthetics

Sadly, I haven't been able to do anything for the past 2-3 days. My rabbit Cosmo chewed my 3DS charger rip. Probably gonna get one tonight from Walmart!


----------



## BareFootTuna

Aesthetics said:


> Sadly, I haven't been able to do anything for the past 2-3 days. My rabbit Cosmo chewed my 3DS charger rip. Probably gonna get one tonight from Walmart!



oh wow. Sorry to hear. When I first read "my rabbit Cosmo" I thought you were gonna say something about a villager.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Caught a tuna, football fish and blowfish and donated all of them to the museum.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney awards ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Going to get a song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden man.
- Got the bronze refurbishing badge from Phineas!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney awards ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Donated a surgeonfish and a ribbon eel to the museum.
- Going to get a new song from K.K.


----------



## Toska

Today I accomplished something I had been wanting to for a good bit!
I finally dug up all the holes and pulled all the weeds up! I know it's something most people do, but I never got around to it. I'm trying to better my town, so now it looks a lot better!


----------



## Cave Johnson

Ah, my fishing tourney was quite the event this time. We had to catch pond smelt and for a few hours I was leading with 16.1 cm.
Then suddenly I found myself 3rd, when I caught one measuring 17.4 cm. Turns out Gonzo of all people had 18.2 cm?!
It was really strange, he was the only villager sitting all alone in one corner of the town, probably at his secret fishing spot, while the other participants seemingly gave up towards the end. At least I got 17.6 cm, which earned me silver, with Pashmina being 3rd.
Was really strange that Gonzo, who was constantly saying, that he didn't care about the tourney, won it in the end.


----------



## Sophie23

In Cherish yesterday: I made an alt her name is Carol and I did the usual jobs, dug up fossils and donated them bought everything in the shops, planted bushes, hit the money rock and hit the ore rock. 

Today in Cherish: I dug up fossils and donated them, hit the money rock and hit the ore rock, bought everything in the shops, made a flag for my town Cherish which I?m rather happy with


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor- Completed villagers tasks, stopped a mover and got items from streetpass.
Player 3- Cleaned mail and collected streetpass items.  Arrived back from a town visit and got the Gold Visiting badge from Phineas.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Popped a balloon and got a regal clock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my regal clock to royal purple.
- Added the regal clock to my house.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## 22lexi

Got my signature sheet filled for club lol, got my sewing machine and placed paths! I love having a fresh town although it can be annoying to re-do some things


----------



## dizzy bone

I've accomplished... EVERYTHING! Sort of :'D Just now Wade gave me his photo which was the last item I needed to complete the final house I was working on, meaning my houses are all complete! Now I just need to time travel back to the date when I will upload my dream address, fix up the forest a bit with some trash and rotten starts and then I'll be done! I may play a little longer before the update because I'm still hoping that some of my villagers will change their t-shirts.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor completed task and got an invite to sit on the bench.
Player 2 did some host/visits towns for her badge.  Phineas gave her the silver visiting badge.
Player 3 collect the streetpass items and got an extra premium item.  It was perfect cherry,


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Worked a shift at the Roost and got superb coffee beans from Brewster.
- Set the superb coffee beans up in Re-Tail for 7,999 bells.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Iggly pinged me to move and I agreed to let him leave.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to get a petition signed for Grizzly.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips for a profit.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed from Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## dizzy bone

Not sure if this is an accomplishment or just me being impulsive from my high of finishing my second town, but I started to cut down most of the trees and demolish PWPs in Tinytree so I can rebuild some areas! Finishing my second town made me want to fix some landscaping blunders in my main town and also change the town's theme and colour scheme a bit. I basically moved a bunch of hybrids to the beach and made a new area in town for hybrid breeding. I'm going to work on rethinking the pathways soon. RIP Tinytree, I'll fix you up again soon enough!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Tessie

finally got the golden rod, i also rearranged my flowering which is something ive been meaning to do for the past 14 months


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower in my husband's town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought a wild painting from Sylvia, but it turned out to be fake.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

- I stopped Tangy from moving out of my town. She was actually going to move the next day, so I'm glad I opened up my game to stop her!

- I went to Celia's house to check it out. It was only brief.

- I completed a favour for Agent S where I have to give her gift to Jacques. Apparently, they were in a conflict and she wanted to repair their friendship. So I gave the gift and Jacques said something like, "It's... OK I guess.". But despite that, Jacques was glad that they are both willing to move on. So sweet.


----------



## Limon

-Made a perfect snowman
-Played with Kiki in her igloo
-Donated a lot of fish to the museum
-Turned on the lighthouse


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Picked up my golden woman from Cyrus.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## KantoKraze

-Caught a pike!
-I finished up the art section of my museum.


----------



## dizzy bone

I chopped down all my trees and demolished most of the PWPs in Tinytree so I can work with a blank slate. I was going to use random patterns to lay on the floor to indicate pathways and block off certain areas but I ended up designing a new type of stone path. I might not use it though, since I want to stick with a natural forest theme in Tinytree like my previous version. I also managed to find all the exteriors I needed for my new house look. Thankfully my other characters exteriors already suit the new theme so they do not need changing. Oh and I deleted my 4th character Charlie’s home :’( it was a full mansion but I need a blank file for plot resetting.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Naomi gave me her picture and I added it to my museum room.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited an amazing dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got my fortune told by Katrina and she suggested opening up a Fortune Teller's Shop.
- Spoke to Isabelle to request the Fortune Teller's Shop and paid it off.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Shawna

1. I, for the millionth time, decided to restart my NL town once again (I named it Utopia).  Haven will always be in my heart, but the layout was not the best, and I was progressing too fast, as I was buying a LOT of things from trading boards and such, so I got bored of that town real quickly. :/

2. I resetted until I got Rooney

3. Started working on starting to raise my friendship with Rooney

4. Got Wisp's lamp, and wished for Astrid to move into my town with her card.  She should be moving in on Sunday.

5. One of the fish I caught was a tuna

6. One of the bugs I caught was a bee (though I got stung on my first attempt)

7. Got the max amount from the money rock

8. Completed all of Isabelle's tutorials

. . . 

Yeah, I am one of those "I am addicted to restarting my town" players, buuuuuuut I am going to TRY to keep this town for a good while. 

Also, when I officailly got this town, it was after midnight today, but before 6:00AM, so if you want, you can say #1 and #2 are from last night, but I just want to count them towards today <333


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial.


----------



## Shawna

1. Greeted Hazel, who is moving in today

2. Found where Astrid will be plotting her house when she moves in tomorrow

3. Got the maxium amount from the money rock

4. Completed two daily MEOW tasks, and one weekly MEOW task

5. Designed Utopia's flag

6. Composed a town tune for Utopia

7. Made a wish at Wisp's lamp (it was just an item wish) to get 5 MEOW Coupons

8. Paid my 10,000 bells to Tom Nook to get my house

. . . 

I agree with you, Snowesque.  It is nice to reflect and record what we did in our town daily.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Attended the ceremony for the opening of the Fortune Teller's Shop, which means my Main Street is now complete!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## KantoKraze

got moe to move in!
after 4 days I finally caught a nibble fish!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

SHINJUKU 
- Sold some extra flowers to retail 
- Visted a giveaway town to retrieve a stereo for upstairs room
- Was sent on an errand to give a gift for Annalise from Caroline, and in return from Annalise, I was given her villager photo (which I already had because of April Fools, but was lovely to receive it from her based on friendship).
- Bought a fancy new hat from Gracie's
- Added a new song to my stereo.
- Got identified then sold said fossils to retail
- Paid off Wooden Bridge PWP

TAPWATER
- Sent on an errand to get Gabi and take her over to Avery's house, who wanted advice on what to wear for a wedding.
- Visited a giveaway town and got some flowers and fruits which I did not have and planted them in town.
- Donated fossils and sold the spares to Retail
- Donated more money to the Parabolic Antenna PWP.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bubbles gave me her picture and I added it to my house.
- Did a little redecorating in my house to try to increase my HHA score.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Shawna

1. Got the max amount from the money rock

2. Completed two daily MEOW Tasks

3. Caught a stringfish and a coleacanth

4. Welcomed Astrid, who just moved in


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

SHINJUKU 
- Identified and donated fossils to Re-Tail
- Had Mayor's official opening of the wooden bridge 
- FINALLY managed to get 20 readings from Katrina and have started paying off that PWP

TAPWATER
- Buried a time capsule for Boone
- Identified and donated fossils at Re-Tail

Fairly simple one today


----------



## Darby

Not an accomplishment but a one thing that happened today... Nana said that there was something missing from her pasta salad and I so wanted to say “What? A hair?” because I found a hair in my pasta salad from Zoe’s take out not too long ago only it wasn’t an option... Plus, she just wanted to know what temperature to serve it. Oh, but Cyrano gave me his picture yesterday so that just leaves Wolfgang and Molly... Kind of hope I get them before April Fool’s Day.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got a weed pulling badge (bronze) today. It was worth putting my town at risk from perfect town status, even though I get to do it 12 more times for silver and gold :')


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers except Iggly (have no idea where he was hiding) and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Did some minor redecorating to try to increase my HHA score.


----------



## dizzy bone

- I relandscaped my cafe about 10 times before settling on something. It still looks a bit off to me because my original landscaping was so nice but it was when I had dirt paths and I’m using paths this time around. I think I’ll get used to it though!
- Decided where my new villager June will go, but still undecided on where to relocate Dizzy and where to put new villager Scoot.
- I built the tire toy and jungle gym next to Stinky’s house. I also built a windmill and landscaped a secondary “plaza” area near retail.
- Not directly AC related, but cleared my SD card of a million ACNL photos :’D


----------



## Cave Johnson

Forgot writing yesterday, Aurora had birthday and of all people it was Dobie who organized her party. 
He got such a heart of gold, I really didn't see that coming. They probably bonded over reading books.
My gift for her was a Flight-crew shirt, and she put it on immediately. 
I am glad, she had a great birthday, because she is moving in a few days.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Ordered an item from my catalog for my house.
- Sylvia finally suggested the Wisteria Trellis PWP!  Unfortunately, there's a villager's house in the way right now, but hopefully I can get it placed soon.


----------



## Nodokana

Tranquil:
- 3 years later I finally put down some sort of path around town 
- Pwp


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit to purchase a painting from Redd.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Added an item to the back room of my house.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a few more items for my house to try to increase my HHA score.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Visited Sakura to buy a new painting from Redd.


----------



## dizzy bone

- Moved out Beau and Dizzy. Dizzy's move out is only temporary because he'll be relocated later, but it was still very sad to say goodbye to the both of them! I moved in June and Scoot. Both moved into the desired location on the first try, even when Dizzy's was a forced move out using amiibo cards. I thought that Scoot would move into Dizzy's bad location but thankfully he didn't! (Now thinking it was wrong of me to delete my last character)
- I found a perfect location for Dizzy to move into after Opal move outs.
- PWPs built: Bridge where Beau used to live, log bench and water pump in front of Chief's house, hot springs and log bench in front of my mayor's house. 
- I also FINALLY got perfect town status in Tinytree after 4 years of playing this damn town! Going to hold off on the town hall renovation because I have no bells at the moment, but I'm eager to find those jacob ladders around town now.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Bought a present for Annalisa's upcoming birthday, wrapped it, and stored it in her letter so I won't forget it later.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Iggly since he is moving out tomorrow.
- Found all 4 fossils, the gem rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Donated the Wild Painting to the museum.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Let my husband visit to sell his turnips for a profit.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Hazeltuft

i can't believe this thread is still alive 

sadly i didn't do anything today, since my puppy chewed through my 3DS charger. thank god i always unplug my stuff lmao


----------



## Darby

Okay, so, I harvest my fruit trees regularly and today I had two regular pear trees (native fruit) with a perfect pear in them and they happened to be planted as close as you can get them and I would attach the picture I took but attachments are beyond me... anyway, I’ve never had two at the same time before so I don’t know if it’s rare except the thing that impressed me the most is that I’ve been using “Grow a pear” for villager greetings for a while now, like now some say “Grow five pears” it’s been that long (my hope is to get them to say “Grow a 1,000 pears” or something some day ya know? And so today when I saw I had two regular pear trees each with a perfect pear side by side, I couldn’t help but laugh as I thought Mandala grew a perfect pair...


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer

Paid off the Dream Suitex thanks to the help of my good pal cornimer.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed all requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Cleaned up and stored some of the extra hybrids that spawned.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received Iggly's picture in the mail.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Cleaned up the flowers that were surrounding Iggly's house.
- Cut down a tree and laid down patterns for a new villager plot.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Cave Johnson

Tabby finally moved out, and of all people, good ol' Marshal moves in.^^
People worship this little dude like a god, so I wouldn't have thought, that this guy moves in by himself.


----------



## blossoming

Put up to 1 million bells in my bank account, got a piggy bank, a letter set and a tissue box. Rosie gave me a banana and an apple and Phoebe moved in. Donated a string fish for the first time


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## RainbowGrace

I'm still concentrating on my main town (I wonder if I'll have time for my second town when NH is out...?) but today I continued work on my resident houses (one is _nearly_ finished, the other needs a bit more but is also getting close!) and continued work on my museum rooms, which I want to be showing off collectible furniture themes. I have the base plans down for each one of those, they just need to be fleshed out. So, I think if I keep this up, my main town should be finished before NH is out -- _finally!_


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Resetti Model from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the Resetti Model from Isabelle.
- Bertha requested the Flower Bed PWP.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Darby

A white katana fell from a tree (again) today. Really.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit my town to bring a flower replacement for one I accidentally dug up.  (Thanks, Saharah for getting in my way.  )

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Stopped Bertha from moving.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Visited Sakura to bring a flower replacement and made a wish during the meteor shower while I was there.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Finally finished with billion bell trade.
It wasn't as hard as I expected when it's with a friend who's flexible and understanding.
Now the ground look clearer~


----------



## moonbyu

- unlocked kicks
- started construction for t&t mart
- go on two trips to the island for medals and bug/fish farming.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Picked up a golden chair from Cyrus.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Added two new pieces of furniture to my house to try to improve my HHA score.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Celebrated Annalisa's birthday and gave her a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bubbles from moving.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Eclipsewhispering

- Celebrated Frobert's birthday
- Paid 10,000 dollars towards the loan that leads to the unlocking of the island
- Donated a parasaur skull, shark tooth, and pachy skull to the museum (as someone who also plays ARK: Survival Evolved on my switch I love finding fossils that I haven't already collected, the feeling's just really satisfying.)
- Donated some fish and some bugs to the museum
- Entered the fishing tourney with some sea bass
- Arranged a few flowers for hybrid-breeding 
- Peaches is moving in!


----------



## RainbowGrace

Added a few more important items to my home, stopped another attempt at a villager moving out, and caught some expensive bugs to keep the town funds topped up! I really feel like I'm getting close to finished with my town now, I'm really happy! All I need is for the snow to melt so I can create a Dream Address at last!


----------



## Darby

Today my town had an all girls fishing tourney, seriously, I have five of each and all the boys stayed home. And Merry hosted my birthday party with Kody and Marshal, they gave me the birthday table. And I got a few letters from other villagers wishing me a happy birthday. And I had coffee with K.K. Slider, I guess to remind me it?s Saturday and to go see his live show so I hope he?ll sing happy birthday to me and slip a cd into my pocket.


----------



## Hazeltuft

hii!
so today i finished placing a bunch of paths around town for villager placement. it took about 1-2 hours, but it's worth it! i really want my villagers to be lined up, like i've done in my previous towns 
today's the fishing tourney, which means i gotta go fishing! i am going to open a google spreadsheet to document all the sizes of my fish- so i can give them to chip based on size.
can't wait to be in first place (;


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Cleaned up some extra hybrids that had spawned and put them in storage.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Shawna

I won the fishing tourney with a shark! ^_^

Shep was 2nd
Rooney was 3rd

Rooney was convinced that he would win, then he got all butthurt when I ended up winning.  He threatened to beat me next time XDDDD

Maybe you will get 2nd next, my kangaroo friend, but never first. XD


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Carina

I finally got the police station PWP request, after 4 years of playing in my second town. I don't play everyday, but 4 years is a long time


----------



## dizzy bone

Last of PWPs built and I reached my limit! This means I finished my landscaping for the town and I only need to work on my beach. I still have perfect town status so I’ll need to monitor my tree count later when I get round to planting my palm trees and banana trees. I also finally acquired enough clovers to fill in some of my pathing in certain areas.


----------



## Carina

I planted a lot of new flowers in my town, but I'm still not finished.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got the silver Village Leader badge from Phineas. 
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Hazeltuft

hey! 

so, today i got a lot done!
i completed a few trades, and i'm almost done with my wishlist <3
i picked up a mouse villager named candi, and i can't wait for her to move in ughhh
i made sure to go to my two snowmen in town to get some numbers off of my bingo card 
i went around a caught some fish- and for some reason i've been catching a lot of tuna. i think i have 2 more new fish added to my encyclopedia from today- a dace and oarfish. not much, but i didn't fish for too long.
i went down to the dock to see tortimer, and i will be able to go to the island tomorrow! 
i told nook i wanted to upgrade my house, and he gave me a loan of 99,000 bells. honestly, i cannot wait to decorate my house once it's fully upgraded- am i the only one that waits? 
i checked in with isabelle, and she says my approval rating is at 60%. i might be able to finish it tomorrow or the day after. 
i dug up all 4 of my fossils, and took it to blathers. he said i could donate 2 of them! 
the gardening shop opened up on main street today! i bought everything they had in stock <3 (1 cedar sapling, 2 flower bags, and an axe. gotta get the silver watering can and golden axe!)
the lil nookling brothers are upgraded their shop today. i saw some construction going on! can't wait to see them once their finished <3
lastly, i changed my town tune- and went to talk to my villagers!

pretty productive day if you ask me (;


----------



## Shawna

1. I got a signature sheet filled out for club LOL and gave it to Dr. shrunk
2. I got Cyrus to wake up at retail
3. Donated my first art piece to the museum, Rooney was awesome enough to sell me a genuine painting
4. Caught some new fish and sea creatures and donated them to the museum
5. Completed a daily MEOW task


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ore from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor -Completed villagers tasks
           Stopped Paula from moving
           Redd finally had the Beautiful statue.  Bought it for Town Nutty to complete the museum. 

Player2-Visited Spare town to work on Visiting badge.
Player3-Tagged and cleared the showcase twice.  Got premium perfect pears.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Stella-Io

In Luminosa-

Caught and donated some new bugs (I think I accidentally sold my evening cicada, oops)
Picked up some stuff for Vera
For Vera a new fence for her supposed to be visitor center thing
Got fruit, flowers and skke bugs from the tropical island. 4am doesn't seem to he a good time to go, or I just have too many trees on the island rn.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips for a very nice profit.
- I visited my husband's town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Picked up my golden woman from Cyrus.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor-Completed villagers tasks.
Player 2- Delivery Statue and dropped off items for Spare Town
              Found Phineas and got the gold visitor badge to complete her badge collection.
Player 3- Tagged for streetpass and visited the showcase.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Paid off my current home loan.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## meggiewes

I finally finished my Rococo upstairs bedroom to my satisfaction a couple of days ago!
I got rid of all of my paths in my town in favor of a natural look (because I'm super excited for a deserted island).
I started to work on my back lovely room set.
I am at beginner level 10 in Desert Island Escape. As soon as I beat that, I can go to intermediate level!


----------



## Stephanie92

It was yesterday but I celebrated my birthday with my villagers, in preperation I sent Ankha, Erik and Wolfgang letters with gifts. They didn't respond but whatever. Not like I looked up their favourite items and giftwrapped them before posting... However, in the letters, I designated Erik as party planner, and Ankha and Wolfgang as guests. So when I switched it to my birthday, Erik arrived at my house, brought me to his house with a party, guests were Ankha and Wolfgang. My letters worked. 

Jk, they are my closet villagers so I knew it would be most likely those three, they gave me a party sign as a gift. So I need the birthday table next year. 

I now need a new digital photo frame as I gifted it to Wolfgang. But my villagers love me so yay!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## tajikey

I time traveled to September and caught both salmon, then time traveled to July and caught the scorpion. Only thing I have left is the tarantula, and frankly, I'm scared.

*Disclaimer: I've owned the game twice, and have had this second copy for three years. I'm not sure why I never caught those four living things, but I hadn't. I want to finish the catalog before New Horizons hits.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Sophie23

I restarted my town~ 

Then I did paths in my town 
Talked to all, the villagers 
Talked to Isabelle + she gave me writing paper
Went to the beach and picked up a seashell 
Gave Isabelle the seashell
Isabelle gave me apples 
Bought the net + caught 3 bugs
Told Isabelle about the bugs I caught
Isabelle gave me a watering can 
Dug up the fossils + donated them 
Did the money rock and ore rock 
Went in the shops
Watered all my flowers 
Went to my friends town + they gave me bells and fruits, I bought some stuff at their town and I changed my hairstyle.
I went back to my town and payed off my first loan


----------



## lazyislander

I landscaped quite a bit LAST NIGHT. So today, I took a whole bunch of nice photos! I can't wait to edit them <3


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor celebrated Valentine Day with the villagers and completed tasks.
Save QR Winter Clothing and replaced outfits with Spring/Summer Clothing. 

Player 3 Visited showcase and cleared tags.


----------



## meggiewes

I wrote all of my villagers a letter with attached gifts for Valentines day. Those got me my silver letter writing badge! I also made another snowman when I was aiming for a snowwoman. Oops.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I completed a couple favours for my villagers today. And while this other event happened yesterday... I finally completed the entire museum in a span of five years! I managed to get my hands on the neutral painting and donated it. And I thought I wouldn't be able to do so before New Horizons releases.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a chocolate heart from Hamlet on my mayor.
- Got a chocolate heart from Annalisa on my alt.
- Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Got a cacao tree from Mom with both my mayor and my alt.
- Got a hot chocolate from Brewster.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped by Club LOL to give Dr. Shrunk a chocolate cake (his favorite apparently).
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a chocolate heart from Sterling.
- Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle.
- Stopped Sterling from moving.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Picked up my golden wall from Cyrus.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## meo

I accomplished making Onska one giant mess lol. 
I'm sending my oldest 3DS and my third copy of the game to a friend. They've never played AC before and have been curious since I've been nonstop whining about New Horizons lol. So I'm going to surprise them with New Leaf and that way they also can get a feel for it without forking out money for a Switch if they don't like it. With New Horizons coming anyway, the likelihood of me doing anything with the third town was pretty nil.
So, I've removed everything from my third town and threw it into Onska for the time being. So it's mostly covered by bell bags atm and WA furniture. 
I did talk to my villagers though between both Tadaima and Onska and repaired some QR path ruined by Redd's tent. ~_~


----------



## Shawna

Note: This is actually from yesterday:
1. Got a chocolate cake from Isabelle
2. Got a sweater from Mom
3. Got purple roses from Rooney
4. Caught some new fish for my Encyclopedia and for the museum
5. Caught two bees


----------



## sierra

I?m cleaning up my town, and finishing up landscaping so that my villagers can live in a clean and peaceful town for the rest of eternity because I?ll more than likely never return after New Horizons. I?ll probably send some goodbye letters to the villagers who meant the most to me bc I?m soft.


----------



## xara

sierra said:


> I’m cleaning up my town, and finishing up landscaping so that my villagers can live in a clean and peaceful town for the rest of eternity because I’ll more than likely never return after New Horizons. I’ll probably send some goodbye letters to the villagers who meant the most to me bc I’m soft.



omg having to send goodbye letters has me in my feels rn


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Hazeltuft

hiiii!

so, i got a decent amount of things done today.
my town was having a pretty bad snowstorm today, so i time traveled to 4pm, and went fishing down at the beach! my goal was to catch the coelacanth, and i did! in like the first 2 minutes i missed one though- so it took me about 10 minutes.

another thing i did was plant some more pear trees (since one of my villagers placed their house on a whole patch of them smh. i forgot to place paths between them.) 

i sold a bunch of stuff, donated fossils, bought all of the things at tnt mart to upgrade it faster, paid a loan from nook and requested another upgrade, and bought some pants at the able sisters.

lastly i made a snowman since my other 2 melted (i was off acnl for a few days lol), and got my development permit! i should receive it tomorrow (unless i tt lol)

also, i didn't go on acnl yesterday- sucks that i didn't get any letters for valentines day rip


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Got a regal table from Antonio and had Cyrus refurbish it to royal purple.
- Added the regal table to my house.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a gorgeous chest and some of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## Shawna

1. Stopped Rooney from moving
2. Got Club LOL
3. Got the Skilled Diver badge
4. Got the Bashful Emotion
5. Got K.K. Disco from K.K. Slider


----------



## Sophie23

I made two alts Lucas and Mochi  

And made two designs for Mochi’s Plant shop! And I’m really happy with them


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## meggiewes

I had a productive day in Stardust today! I made my very first good-looking boardered pathway. I have paths in my town again because I decided to just develop my town as much as I can since we will be spending time on a deserted island in a month.

Also:
- I started a new PWP (streetlight)
- paid off my streetight and waiting for construction tomorrow
- decided to only keep cosmos, pansys, roses, and tulips in my town
- decided I only wanted white, red, pink, and purple flowers in my town
- put down my new pathway
- decided that two of my PWPs need to be destroyed
- cut down a bunch of non-native fruit trees in preparation of only having perfect apple trees in my town
- dug up a few bushes to rearrange landscaping
- discovered new ways to landscape that require bushes
- got a silver watering can!

I am deciding if I just want to go ahead and move in villagers from amiibo cards or not. I have nine villagers currently and three of them are already from amiibo cards. I want to make sure I have one personality type with each villager. I am also getting tired of Cece even though she is adorable and related to Callie from Splatoon. 

So far, the only thing I don't like about New Horizons is that the sheep wear sweaters, so I might go ahead and move in some more sheep in my towns because I do like them. I am still undecided.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Picked up my golden screen from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got the silver Expert Shopper badge from Phineas!
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of the Gorgeous Set and several of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## Shawna

1. Bought some turnips.  I’m going to let them spoil, so I can catch a fly and an ant.
2. Got the Surprise emotion from Dr. Shrunk
3. ROONEY GAVE ME HIS PIC!!!!!    <3333333 ^_____^


----------



## meggiewes

I went to water my flowers in Stardust today and found some pink cosmos! Yay! My town feels really flower empty right now because I'm going for a specific look and trying to breed pink and purple hybrids. I think I might have to go to the island and see if I can bring back some white and red flowers. Though, I have yellow cosmos and purple violets around my police station right now and it is looking really nice. It is making me rethink my "no yellow flowers" aesthetic. And I'm trying to grow one more blue violet for my Nintendo Office exhibit in my museum.

Also:
- prepped for the destruction of my fountain so I can move it
- chopped down some trees with my axe
- planted another holly bush outside the cafe
- planted some pink azalea bushes outside the police station
- cut down some trees
- found a spot where I couldn't grow a bush (had a suspician, but had to try)
- didn't flow with the coffee today while working for Brewster. (I'm trying not to look things up because I find it more fun)
- got a siphon from Brewster for my Rose Cafe exhibit for the museum!
- decided to put the harvest furnature set for my main room!


----------



## Nickerous

Loaded up Digiburg for the first time in I don’t remember when.  Removed over 600 weeds.  Dig up about 20 robots and one fossil.  Talked to all who were walking about.  This was a cycle town, so residents are Sanrio characters, inkwell and the two squid sisters.  Not sure who else.  Returned a lost item.  Not a bad day.


----------



## popstar

i finally paid off the windmill project in my new town! i also redecorated my house, the villagers left some nice minimalist furniture for sale in retail! 

i bought it all.. and later when i spoke to flurry while she was there, she said she was disappointed no furniture was for sale  sorry flurry!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## sierra

I finished my fish encyclopedia! That coelacanth gave me so much drama but I got him! 

Now I have 5 bugs and 3 Deep sea creatures and I'm done


----------



## CasualWheezer

Yesterday, Bunnie was camping in my town and I actually was able to get her to move in to my town quite easily! Today, I buried a time capsule for Dizzy, refurbished some furniture, and I'm concentrating on expanding one of the rooms of my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found out that Hamlet is planning to move, but he didn't ping me so I'll have to stop him later.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of the Gorgeous Set and several of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## meggiewes

Today in Stardust:

- refurbishing my lovely set to turn it into the light pink set
- planned out and put down holding spots for PWP ideas
- decided to put in a third bridge connecting from town hall to my campground
- planted a bunch of trees!
- started replacing my regular apple trees with perfect apple trees
- planted some more bushes
- discovered a new pink rose
- set up some tulips and roses to breed purple tulips and roses
- discovered that I am effectively refurbishing Velma's room!
- hoping for an aurora tonight so I can update my dream address. I discovered the illuminated arch I put up in front of my house is absolutely gorgeous at night with the auroura.

I'm actually really excited to be developing my town up so much. I just hope all of my PWP placements are going to go in where I want them to. I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Anicotti suggested the Fairy-Tale Bridge!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including several of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## Shawna

1. Rooney and I made plans for him to come to my place at 3PM.

2. I got my first unannounced visit (since making Utopia). .---.  
This was by Rooney again.  What's more, it was *10:10 freaking PM*, and he was over earlier today. O_O
Like I mentioned above, the afternoon once was actually planned and discussed with me beforehand, but still, I thought the same villager could only visit your house once per day! o,o
And I also thought that villagers couldn't do this after 6:00PM or at least 9:00PM!  
I guess there are still things I don't know about. ._____.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I mostly just checked the TIY for any new furniture I needed, made a delivery, and played bingo with the snowman.


----------



## meggiewes

Today in Stardust:

- refurbished a lot of stuff (working on doing the lovely set)
- discovered that you can refurbish with clothing items on the polkadot set
- have my harvest room nearly complete, just have some spare decorating to do
- completed the bridge to my campground
- set up a fairy ring spot in my campground (started a goal of getting a special pine stump in the middle of it)
- talked to Wisp to move in Muffy
- discovered that Rizzo doesn't want to move out anymore
- played hide and seek with Joey, Velma, and Etoile
- dug up fossils
- discovered another pink rose while watering flowers. My quest of getting more flowers is getting there!
- Last, I updated my dream town last night! Got the perfect time where my illuminated arch is lit up and there was an aurora.


----------



## tajikey

I cleared out my non-native fruit orchard yesterday to make way for a hybrid garden I could have next to my house. I arranged 10 black roses 3 rows deep in an x pattern, watered with my golden can, and woke up to find I had 4 new black roses. At some point I'll have to create a store to get rid of the hybrid flowers I've amassed over a significant period of time.


----------



## Hazeltuft

hiiii!

so, today was somewhat eventful.
katrina came in town today, and i decided to get a fortune. each time she comes into town i am going to purchase a fortune to unlock her on main street! however, it'll take forever.
the new super tnt unlocked on main street today! i bought all the items in there to make it upgrade faster. 
i checked the able sisters, and talked to sable. i am still trying to unlock the qr code machine haha. it'll probably be unlocked tomorrow or the day after.
i went around town and collected all my fossils. i went to the museum and blathers accepted 2 of them. i sold the rest, along with some other items.
i paid my loan for the secret storage room, and decided to expand my top floor room!
lastly, i cut down a few of my pear trees from isabelle in order to make room for a villager. i placed some paths around the spot i want them to move in.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.  Both of us got petitions signed for our villagers while in each other's towns.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Picked up my golden clock from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Darby

I’m bummed today because Nana wanted a pale chub but I never caught one, I hate it when that happens. And then I finally placed the wisteria trellis so cross your paws that it works out...


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Sylvia pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit to sell his turnips.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including the gorgeous counter and some of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## Shawna

(Yesterday)
1. Got the cafe!

2. I got Fang into boxes via Amiibo for someone on Amino who was loooking for him.  They ended up backing out, as they realized their town was full, but I made a topic on the Villager Trading board, and someone else took him, and gave me perfect peaches and some bells in return. ^_^


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Started my Final New Leaf town and so far:
-Placed patterns where I want future PWPs to go.
-Laid out where my villagers will be.
-Chopped down all my trees and replanted the fruit.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Talked to Isabelle about demolishing one of my bridges so I can replace it with the fairy-tale bridge.


----------



## Shawna

Wow! I just realized this thread has been around since the beginning of New Leaf (almost). 



Anyway, today:

1. Greeted Phoebe, who I scanned in via Amiibo a couple of days ago.
2. Rooney gave me another copy of his picture.  I decided to open up my museum exhibits for displaying villagers pictures, so I put it in there (the first on is in my house).
3. Bought the silver shovel and the silver fishing rod
4. I also bought some villager pictures (Kitt's, Marcie's, Mathilda's, Walt's, Sylvia's, Velma's, Ankha's, Apollo's, and Bruce's) to also display in the exhibit room I had opened.
5. Plotted down and donated the needed money for the campsite, which I should get tomorrow.
6. Got told by Melba that she is moving out on the 27th.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Colette

After a week of knuckling down, I finally earned the Ikada trophy!  It wasn't as hard as I had originally remembered, but tackling each stage and making sure I got the target score before moving on to the next really helped.  Couldn't have done it without Goldie/Maple, Marcie, and Rooney!


----------



## meggiewes

I discovered that the layout of one PWP section I wanted to make just isn't going to work. So, I had to change plans with how that was decorated. That's super frustrating. I hope a similar limitation won't ruin the decor I wanted beside the illuminated heart that will be going in tomorrow.

Highlights in Stardust:
- a few more pink cosmos grew!
- Muffy moved in
- illuminated clock is in
- the fountain fit beside the cliff and Pango's house
- planted some hibiscus bushes near the police station


----------



## sierra

Ive been working on my farm! I have a fence i put persimmons in so it looks like they are ready for the harvest! and I want to put a scarecrow down today


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Picked up my golden dresser from Cyrus.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a gorgeous seat from Gracie.
- Placed and paid off one of my fairy-tale bridges.
- Anicotti suggested the metal bench! She is really coming through for me all of a sudden.


----------



## Lime_

I finished paying for a PWP and sold some stuff!!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Mayor Monday

I completed all the daily chores and caught the last two bugs I needed for the month. I plan on doing my last two initiatives this evening well I work on finishing the lighthouse donations.

I got a to-go coffee at Brewster's and went to the RV campsite. Harvey was feeding his birds. I sat down on the log bench, a bird landed and sat next to me. I didn't even know they did that. lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered presents for Anicotti's birthday tomorrow from both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a present for Anicotti's birthday tomorrow.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a sale item from Gracie.
- Celebrated the completion of the first of my fairy-tale bridges.
- Placed and paid off my first metal bench.
- Had Isabelle demolish my remaining cobblestone bridge, so I can rebuild it as a fairy-tale bridge.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## cubey

It's Pav?'s Festivale day and I've been running around catching feathers mostly, but I started to think about where I want to put path patterns, trees, bushes, etc. I caught a rainbow feather and I love wearing it^^ I sold shells and fish, donated some fish and bones to the museum... I can't think of much more. And wow... this thread is HUGE!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Put on my Festivale dress to celebrate with Pave and my villagers.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with both my mayor and my alt.
- Celebrated Anicotti's birthday and gave her presents from both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Dressed up in my Festivale outfit to celebrate with Pave and my villagers.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Celebrated Anicotti's birthday and gave her a present.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including another gorgeous seat and some sale items from Gracie.


----------



## Shawna

1. Participated in Festivale.  I sold all my Pave items, and got a good chunk of bells (almost 300,000)!!!
2. Paid off the final house loan I needed for my upstair room's full exspansion.
3. Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo set to give it the gothic white and pink colors


----------



## CasualWheezer

The Festivale happened today which coincided with the northern lights. But I didn't do much since I don't have much time.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor-Opened the game to no snow and quickly changed into Spring clothing.  
Stopped a mover and got invite to sit on the bench.  Completed Paula petition and other tasks.

Player 3-Checked the showcase and changed into Spring clothing.


----------



## 5cm/s

back to playing after a long time- collected 10 pieces of pave furniture and played A LOT of rock-paper-scissors with my villagers


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Shawna

1. Had my first day without the snow in Utopia.  I am glad it's gone TBH.  Not that I have a problem with it, it just gets dull after a while, plus if you have a bingo card, you cannot get rid of it until the snow is gone.
2. Filled up my fully-expand upstairs with the glotic white and pink rococo furniture.  I will fill this room up with princess furniture when I buy a set off of here, and move the rococo furniture to my right room when I get it, and fully expand it.
3. Got barged in on.  
4. I WAS FINALLY ABLE TO GET RID OF MY BINGO CARD!!!!


----------



## Lani

Organizing my flowers to get hybrids, thank goodness for beautiful ordinance


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Changed back into my regular outfit after Festivale.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Changed back into my regular outfit after Festivale.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got Cyrus to refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden bed.
- Celebrated the completion of the metal bench PWP.
- Placed and paid off my second fairy-tale bridge.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I didn't have much time to do anything but it feels really weird that the whole town returned back to having grass and green trees again. Like all the snow just disappeared overnight. That was quite a shock, even more so when I first saw snow in the game.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Mayor Monday

- Fossils
- Checking the shops
- Money rock
- Landscaping
- Desert Island Escape levels
- Running errands for Beau & Eunice
- Going to Club LOL for an emotion
- Sending some mail w/gifts
- Getting signatures for Beau
- Scanned Tom Nook for his RV and Meow Coupons
- Completed most of my initiatives

A productive day I'd say.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Celebrated the completion of my second fairy-tale bridge.
- Placed and paid off my second metal bench.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a gorgeous lamp and some of Gracie's sale items.
- Finally got Perfect Town Status and unlocked the flower clock and Town Hall renovations!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Darby

I got my first purple pansy today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinysaiph

In my main town, replanted flowers that had been trampled, watered flowers for hybrids, and moved flowers that grew on paths; basically daily maintenance, and restocked some items for an upcoming shop

In my new town, I've been writing letters, and doing favours, working towards my 100% approval rating. I've been watering flowers like crazy (because I'm an in-game gardener with a flower-hoarding problem), and buying things to work towards a shop upgrade (because flowers and stuff). 

Aside from that, the usual daily routine; fossil hunting, talking to all villagers, some light fish and bug hunting, and just enjoying the game as a whole!


----------



## Galbador

The things I did in my little town called Cupcake:

- Found four fossils
- Finished the Sabertooth tiger skeleton in my museum
- Found the cash rock
- Collected the first part of the Tyrannosaurus Rex skeleton for my home
- Brought a package from Ankha to Whitney 
- Redecorated my home
- Shot a balloon present (Balloon sofa)
- Planted more trees
- Caught a fish for Bud
- Traded my claw-food tube for a shirt with Fauna


----------



## Mayor Monday

- Got my mail
- Fossils
- Checked shops
- Money rock
- Initiatives
- Checked the RV Site
- Finally got my silver watering can (best tool ever!)
- Watered every flower in town for fun because come on- silver can
- Checked on Beau and Eunice
- Cleaned out my closet/pockets
- Started putting together some outfits in presents for my DA
- Updated my DA (not complete, but it's coming along!)


----------



## Colette

• Collected the final mannequins for two of my characters' houses and placed
• Finalized 3/4 outfits and catchphrases for characters for DA
• Did a walk-through of their homes to fill in any holes and rearrange anything bothersome
• Got 3/4 of them haircuts 

I think all I really have left is cycle in my dreamies to their homes, get my mayor a haircut, finalize her outfit, and figure out how to get the golden roof for her home!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Celebrated the completion of my second metal bench.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a gorgeous stool from Gracie.
- Found my first Jacob's Ladder in my town today!


----------



## sierra

I tried to fix my ugly step child of a zen garden.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Valzed

I actually accomplished something I'm proud of a few days ago but rl has had me very busy so I'm just now getting to post about it. I was finally able to earn the Tycoon Bell Saver badge for saving over 1 Billion Bells. I've only been able to do this in my main town but I've been actively trying to work on it since I started Cutetown in 2017. I'm so glad I was able to get this badge before NH releases. ^^


----------



## Kristen

I actually got some stuff done with redesigning my town, rearranging flowers, and building PWPs :')


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Naomi's birthday and gave her a present.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including a sale item from Gracie.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Converted some of my Meow coupons to bells before the end of the month.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Darby

Wolfgang gave me his picture today!!! His was the last one and I’m so glad I got all of them all before April fool’s day. My town became six months old yesterday, it’s a really great town and I don’t even mind having had to start over after horrors in real life caused me to quit playing anymore... Actually, I plan to play this one no matter what happens because it makes me that happy.


----------



## Nodokana

Tranquil
- Moved around items between characters houses
- Landscaping


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower in my husband's town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got the gold Town Concierge badge from Phineas!
- Found my second Jacob's Ladder!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town 
Mayor-Completed villagers task, stopped a mover and got invite to sit on a bench.  Enjoyed the orange sunset before ending for the night.  It's nice to see green trees and the event tree growing back again. 
Player 3-Cleared showcase and mall.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## mlccc

I also finally finished creating my paths!! All I have left to work on now is finishing up the landscaping and breeding the flowers I want and I will finally be able to say I am done after redoing it over and over again for the past 6 years in the same town!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Sylvia's picture in the mail.
- Cleaned up all the flowers that were around Sylvia's house.
- Laid down patterns to finish my path and block villagers from moving into that space.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found another Jacob's Ladder!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Mayor Monday

- Fossils
- Got my mail
- Sold some things and checked the Retail sign
- Checked stores
- Invited Beau over
- Remembered by appointment with Beau- yep, that's an accomplishment
- Checked on some villagers I hadn't seen
- Caught some March fish
- Plot reset Gaston
- Cleaned up the town of odd and end flowers/weeds
- Did some initiatives
- Checked the RV site


----------



## tajikey

I got my very first blue rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinysaiph

In Orion:
- Wrote letters for all of my villagers (because I discovered I enjoy writing letters and etc) (also the badge-)
- Daily routine (fossil finding, fixing flower paths, watering flowers for hybrids, etc)
- Planned landscaping for an area I constantly change

In Stardust:
- Daily routine stuff
- Planned more ideas for the wintery town
- Began plotting PWP spaces
- Decided on flower palettes and locations
- Caught fish for the museum, emptied the stores for catalogue purposes


----------



## chibibunnyx

In my main town Mochi, I just finished paying for the last fairy tale bridge (3/3) It was only last week after 3 years of me playing that I got the fairy tale pwp from Sprinkle, lol. So I will finally have a complete town (theme wise).

I got a new letter badge, which I didn't even have before!
Just getting little initiatives done, and villager requests c:

I will probably continue to try and work on badges from here on out :3


I'm not too sure what to do with my second town yet though I just log in to make sure nobody left at this point lol.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden bed.
- Found another Jacob's Ladder!
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Shawna

1. Got barged in on (on the third Tuesday in a row by the same villager)
2. Started working part-time at the Cafe.  He gave me superb coffee beans.


----------



## Darby

Got the bath tile from Sahara today! It took two years in my first town so waiting six months was a piece of cake.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## aquaricality

well, i was resetting most of the day to make a new town, so does that count as something? it took me HOURS to get a town with villagers, fruit, and a layout that i liked.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Linyin

i dug my last fossil!!


----------



## Shawna

Caught my first loach, flea, and spider since creating Utopia. ^^


----------



## visibleghost

yet another day of ignoring my towns and letting them fall apart, filled with weeds and lonely villagers.... matbe i should open up the game to check in on at least my main town


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Logged in with my alt to store some new hybrids that spawned.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got a regal sofa and had Cyrus customize it to purple.
- Added the regal sofa to my house.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Caught a spider and a loach and donated them both to the museum.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Portia moved in and plotted in one of the designated spaces I laid out.
- Removed the patterns from around Portia's house and added some flowers.
- Planted a few trees around Portia's house.
- Welcomed Portia to town.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got the silver Balloon Buster badge from Phineas!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Mayor Monday

-Fossils
-Shops
-Errands
-General Town Caretaking
-Replaced Beau with Octavian via Amiibos
-Did some diving
-Set up the Stone Tablet PWP and paid it off
-Checked the RV site
-Bought a painting from Redd
-Got another emote from Shrunk


----------



## mayornani

-Trying To Cycle Through Villagers, started my first steps by choosing three villagers to get my gossip from, annoyed the heck out of them
-Planted a bunch of cedar and normal saplings, as well as mushrooms I bought through the Re-tail thread
-tried to get PWP requests from villagers but failed
-spent a while looking at my picture of Sly in my house, he was my absolute favorite villager, his positivity throughout the years growing up got me through a lot
I wrote so many letters to him and gave him many gifts. He was there since the beginning of my town. I always made sure his house had nice surrounding area back in my humbler ACNL days. I miss him so much. He moved away last year when I logged back on after not playing for a while. Sometimes people enter your life for a period of time when you need them the most, and once you don't need them anymore they leave. You never realize what you had, until it's gone. My heart hurts whenever I think about him being gone.


----------



## ccee633

Put up 3 pwps
Planted new trees
Got a new villager to move in
Took out a dead tree
Planted some new flowers


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## marea

My most recent accomplishment would be getting the silver turnips badge. I still have lots of missing badges, but some of them i wont bother with.


----------



## Tapa

I found my first Jacob's Ladder I've ever got in any Animal Crossing ever. Found it after unveiling my Wind Turbine PWP.
I also started the Fence PWP and paid it off. 
To end things on a sad note, I posted a Bulletin Board message letting my villagers know I'm quitting my job as Mayor on the 19th.


----------



## Punchyleaf

All I did was check if someone was moving out. Will do it daily until someone says otherwise


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Cleaned up some extra hybrids that spawned and placed them in storage.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Aardbei

Helium was in town to give me the golden badge for the catalogue ! I'm so happy ! I didn't think I would have that bage one day ahah


----------



## dizzy bone

Finished redesigning my beaches in Tinytree to fit my updated tropical theme! Glad I got this done because my beaches were a disaster during my initial theme change and the clutter was really discouraging.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- My husband gave me the last gyroid I needed to complete the entire collection! 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got the plate armor from Wishy the Star!
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Stopped Anicotti from moving.
- Found another Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## GnomeSlice

I placed a bunch of paths, in the part of my town that is north of the river (about 1/3 of the town) and I started placing roses in a pattern around the paths (i had a bunch of random flowers randomly placed everywhere before). I'm super excited because I finally got my house renovations yesterday, and my town is finally coming together really beautifully. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also going to make plot reservations in a certain spot really soon so I can have all of the villagers in one place instead of all over, and then put cool flower designs in other places. I'm super excited because I'm pretty sure that I will be done with my town before New Horizons is out


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Clay suggested the Balloon Arch PWP.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Prince suggested the Hammock PWP.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## dizzy bone

I’ve been working on this for 2-3 days but I finally got the area around my mayor’s house to have dirt paths, meaning that area is now complete. I also celebrated 3 of my villager’s birthdays in June, making me realise that 6 out of 10 of the villagers of my tropical town have summer birthdays, which is really cool!


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Mayor- Completed villagers tasks.  Received 2 villagers pictures and got 5 gold ore from the money rock.
Player 3- Checked showcases and mail.


----------



## Cheybunny

I dug up some lil guys and some fossils !!! A few days ago I ordered clovers, flowers, and bush starts! I put clovers everywhere and flowers, too! Not started on bushes yet though~


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a dream town to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Maintained Perfect Town status for 15 days straight!
- Received the golden watering can from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Cut down a tree and adjusted the path leading up to my house.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Vecherom

Working Rapidly in my town Juniper to finish the interior rooms and landscaping so I can make a dream address before New Horizons!

My Mayor's house Finished the 2nd Floor, Basement, and Right Room. I need to scan in an amiibo to finish the Main and left room.

Doing a lot of time traveling for flowers.


----------



## Bizhiins

Today I have started recreating my paths by planting purple roses and saplings alongside them. Orgiginally I had blue hydrangeas and purple tulips, but I think the trees will look better year round.


----------



## rebornking

Thanks to this website i collect lot of flowers and buid a new bridge


----------



## angelcore

reorganized all of my characters' storages and finished two of my mayor's color themed rooms (red + blue)!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Antonio from moving.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Watered my blue violets.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I got K.K. Slider's picture today!


----------



## Sophie23

I made a town flag for my town Dibley and I made 3 alts

Yes it’s from the vicar of Dibley ^


----------



## crimsoness

Today I:
- completed another fossil in Wyndego
- got access to another house room
- redecorated my rooms by theme
- got the second pro diver badge
- sent letters to a bunch of villagers trying to get them to give me fruit


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Prince suggested the camping cot PWP.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower in my husband's town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Mayor Monday

-Fossils
-Weeds
-Money Rock
-Shops
-Updated my DA
-Checked on villagers
-Shopped
-Landscaped
-Checked the RV Site
-Decorated my fence PWP with a garden pattern
-Planted orange roses to decorate my favorite villagers' houses
-Updated my house


----------



## Sophie23

I did the usual everyday things -dug up the  fossils + donated the ones they didn’t have + sold the ones they didn’t need, 
Watered  my flowers, hit the money and ore rock +sold the ore, talked to sable for the qr code machine.

But today is a special day so I talked to Isabelle and got a shamrock hat and I caught a big fish and won my first fishing tourney in Dibley!


----------



## dizzy bone

I finally finished my last house in Tinytree, so my town is now complete! I also:
- rearranged some flowers and demolished one PWP that I wasn’t happy with
- did some island tours to earn meddles so I can buy an aloha shirt and straw hat. Both were available on my island at the same time so it was perfect, because I needed them for dream visitor outfits! 
Now all I need to do is upload my dream address. Will do that tomorrow!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## poweradeex

Talked to all my villagers, donated some fossils to the museum, went to the island and caught some bugs, enjoyed my first Shamrock day.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## quinnetmoi

Spoke to some of my villagers.
Met a new villager.
Visited the island.
Caught three new fish and one insect to donate to my museum.
Chopped down some dead trees.

ACCIDENTALLY sold a rare fish I needed for my museum. ;w;


----------



## Nodokana

Serenity
- Finally sorted out most of the flowers in town from trades
- Bottom half of island got a big update with landscaping
- Putting down paths
- Talked to villagers
- Traded over some hybrids from my other acnl files
- Watered flowers


----------



## Sophie23

I did the usual everyday things -dug up the fossils + donated the ones they didn’t have + sold the ones they didn’t need, 
Watered my flowers, hit the money and ore rock +sold the ore, talked to sable for the qr code machine.

I payed off my first loan~ I chose the fountain and decided where to put it and payed off my fountain public work project. 

I don’t know why but it decided today was Mother’s Day so I got a pink carnation in the mail~


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Found another Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## stitchmaker

Main Town
Tonight Player 3 got her streetpass badge and completed her badge collection.
All players living in the town have a complete badge collection.
Took lots of pictures since this is the last time for Phineas.

Mayor completed villagers tasks and got a villager picture.  Ordered Miss Paula birthday present.


----------



## Darby

So I went to fetch Blaire per Muffy’s request and everything was cool until suddenly they glitched and switched voices/personalities for a bit then after Blaire left things went back to normal... I think, I’m still in Muff’s... I might be afraid to go back out there, as I went up to Blaire to get her she pinged me with that UFO rouge oranges thing so my town might be taken over by aliens and my poor little villagers have become pod people.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a petition signed for Hugh while I was visiting my husband's town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Picked up my golden dresser from Cyrus.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got the gold Goodwill Ambassador badge from Phineas!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Prince pinged me to move and I agreed. Once he's gone, I can finally place the Wisteria Trellis where I want.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Got the gold Gardening badge from Phineas!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Finally figured out where I want each of my permanent villagers to live.
- Worked on the area in front of my house and planted some bushes.


----------



## Chynna

In Lily cove,
Talked to villagers
Dug up fossils and gyroids
Went to island to get bugs to sell
Finally got T&T emporium after doing all fashion checks


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got the gold Streetpass badge from Phineas! Only 3 more badges to go!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Vecherom

In Verdant
- Redd was in town today, so I am now 1 painting closer to completing the art museum
- Dug up fossils and sold them 
- Fished for the fishing badge, and went diving to find the Spider Crab- no luck


----------



## dagoth_hyde

Finally got a cat villager, not bob though 
Then he moved out when i time traveled lol. Really haven't had much luck with cats.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Annalisa gave me her picture.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Adjusted my patterns and flowers to plan out where my second player's house will go.
- Demolished a streetlamp so I can rebuild it in a better location.


----------



## Peebers

played after a year long hiatus, and today i started cleaning up my town, planting trees, and began landscaping. i’m too lazy tp use paths so i think i’ll be using flowers, bushes, and trees. 

i think i’ll start decorating my house too! so many things to do. very excited  this will have to hold me over until i can get my hands on a switch and a copy of nh


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Demolished another streetlamp so I can rebuild it in a better location.
- Placed and paid off a streetlamp in front of Town Hall.


----------



## Applejuice

In my town today i did a bit of gardening and  put down some paths i aso got the town permit and sold a lot of sea shells and fruit.


----------



## Gallium

Completely harvested all of my fruit to make money for the police station! It was really satisfying


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my new streetlamp in front of Town Hall.
- Placed and paid off my second streetlamp in front of Town Hall.
- Kicked up the path between the Town Hall and the Event Plaza since I'm going to change that whole area.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, it's not exactly 'today', since the next day has already come for me. But it's still 'today' in Animal Crossing, so good enough! 

- the official Resident Services building was completed.
- Tom Nook told me his master plan to get Agrestis known across the world. 
- Promptly built a second bridge to the other area of my island so I don't have to use the pole vault on my island anymore. 
- After that, I built the campsite kit Tom Nook asked me to make and find a spot for. 
- Got my second hybrid! An orange tulip. 
- Paid off my third home loan? I think it was the third. 
- Helped out Wisp for the first time.

Well, that's pretty much it. Hoping my camper tomorrow is either Kyle, Shep or Julian! I'll settle for anyone, though. Don't have much of a choice on the matter anyways. I'm also hoping Mable appears on my island again tomorrow as well, since would be her third visit to my island, and should prompt the Able Sisters being built on my island.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I cleaned up all my normal flowers in lofty - as I have a set colour scheme and normal flowers don't match.
Julian moved in the fleurieu. 
Antonio pinged so I am holding him for someone. 

I have been cycling my towns as my 3DS date is very out. Its 31/08/2019 currently. In one of my towns its 2018 so I'm working everyday to bring it forward a few days at a time.


----------



## Darby

Got 100% approval rating today and Tortimer showed up to tell me about the island so hopefully I can build a bridge and even pay for it tomorrow. Frita has an interesting design but I’m kind of wishing I’d plot reset with a temporary alt to tell you truth, we’ll see... But my town is covered in tiles to protect the areas I want to place the PWPs right now so it’s a mess although I’ve already bred 2 purple roses, one pink rose, 2 pink cosmos and one orange pansy so there’s that and I’ve been donating to the museum like crazy, Redd was in town yesterday so I’ve got all four sections covered for the expansion when the time comes. Katrina visited today and I actually had a pair of flashy pants so that was a nice surprise. I’m just happy to have a town so I’ll just keep riding this crazy mayor train, see where it takes me.


Oh, and Pekoe plotted in a great location and will move in tomorrow and hopefully my smug will work out just as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with both my mayor and my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Changed my alt into his spring/summer shirt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my second streetlamp in front of Town Hall.
- Bought the Ancient Statue from Redd. Only one more painting needed to complete the art section of my museum!


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the golden dresser.
- Donated the Ancient Statue to the museum.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Scanned in 3 new QR codes to work on the paths in my town.
- Kicked up all of the patterns around my Event Plaza and replaced them with one of the new QR codes.
- Placed the other 2 QR codes around my fountain.
- Chopped down a few trees around my fountain and replanted them in the residential area.
- Planted some bushes around the southern half of my fountain (didn't have enough to complete the northern half yet).


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I've done a lot in the past week so I'll recap what I've done

- Almost finished plot resetting (have 1 villager left)
- Started breeding hybrids for the first time and it's going alright. I'm currently going for Orange and Purple tulips and pink roses
- Finished the main paths in my town (A special area in my town has different paths which I haven't done)
- Chopped down every tree in my town so I can start landscaping
- Planted all my pear and cherry trees
- Started my lemons, oranges, apples and mangoes (I need to grow more to have enough to plant)
- Finished most of my interior designing. I'm customizing some furniture atm and after that I'll have 2 rooms left
- Drew outlines for all my PWP's except in the special area of my town
- Changed my town flag to a Pokeball
- Changed my town tune to Blinding Lights by The Weeknd


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.
- Got a petition signed for Bruce while I was visiting my husband's town.
- Visited Nocturne to drop off some bush starts.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Finished planting bushes around the northern half of my fountain.


----------



## Applejuice

In my town today I talked to a number of villagers, walked around for a while and went to the island also i sold a couple of things at the retail


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Continued to plot reset my last villager, hopefully it works today
- Finished making the plots for the last PWP projects, I just need the requests now
- Finished customizing my last furniture
- Placed that furniture meaning I have finished all interior designing except a couple of rooms where I need to trade for unorderables
- Continued speaking to Sable with my alternate character as I need more spots for my 2nd lot of paths
- Planned out which fruit trees go where
- My Cherries, normal peaches and pears have fully grown
- Planted the last lemon, orange and apple trees. They just need to grow
- Planted the initial mango, durian, lychee and persimmon trees. I need to grow fruit and plant that to have enough
- Continued breeding hybrids and got more orange tulips


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bertha suggested the Flower Arch PWP.
- Laid down a few more patterns to plan out where to place my Flower Arches.


----------



## pekorinko

Moved Stitches in
Worked on my hybrid garden for a few solid hours
Got Benjamin and Shep to move to my friend's town
Planted some cherry and peach trees
Talked to all of my villagers
Created my second character to use for paths
Caught a lot of sharks hehe


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Wolfgang moved into his plot so plot resetting is finished!!!!
- Unlocked QR Scanner for an alt character
- FINISHED MY PATHS!!!! They look really good and I love the contrast between my normal paths and the special ones
- Finished making plots for every PWP I plan on having (just need to unlock them)
- Finished planting my Durian trees
- Started planting my perfect peach trees
- Got some more orange tulips


----------



## Steelfang

In Dri'shi:
- I planted gold roses around my house
- I got a "welcome to ACNL!" bundle of goodies set up outside the train station for my friend, who'll be visiting my town soon
- I repaired my orchard from when Sylvia thought she could sneak into my town and mess it up

In Ulftand:
- I started on the basement expansion
- I built my third bridge
- Skye moved in!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said goodbye to Prince.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Bubby1314

- got the emporium store
- got 5 more hybrids 
- got public works project to 100,000 bells out of 220,000 bells
- planted 2 more trees and bushes.


----------



## Chynna

Decided to check on my New Leaf Town
- Mailbox was full so I checked the mail.
- Blanca was in town because it's April Fool's Day
- Blanca tried to impersonate Melba, but I guessed which one was the impostor and received her picture
- Checked T.I.Y to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked on Genji and Blanca tried to impersonate him too, but I guessed which one was the impostor and received his picture 
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Dug up all fossils and gyroids and donated anything new to the museum
- Next Blanca tried to impersonate Bangle, but I guessed which one was the impostor and received her picture
- Then Blanca went to Lucky's house and tried to impersonate him, but I guessed which one was the impostor and received his picture
- I then found Blanca trying to impersonate Gwen, but I guessed which one was the impostor and received her picture
- Afterwards, I found Blanca trying to impersonate Butch, but I guessed which one was the impostor and received his picture and Blanca finally gave up and decided to quit.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for
- Went to the island and caught some beetles to sell


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler:  



In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In my partner's town:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things so I will put these in a spoiler.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Added Coco and Shep's pics to my display room.
*Beat Bianca at her April Fools Game.
*Got Samson a perfect fruit.

First time Ive ever done April Fools on ACNL actually. That was pretty fun.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Finished planting my durian, mango, lychee and persimmon trees
- Sold every flower in my town I don't plan on using in the immediate future
- Did 3 Island tours to get some flowers I need
- Also on my island I got some lychees to finish planting my lychee trees
- Planted more perfect peach trees but I need to wait to plant more since I've run out
- Grew some more orange hybrids but had bad luck with my pink roses, purple tulips and black tulips


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.  I really enjoyed the April Fool's Day dialog.  It made the game feel fresh after seeing the same dialog day in and day out.
- Met up with Blanca and helped find the real Hans.  I skipped the rest of my villagers because I have most of their pictures.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Received Prince's picture in the mail.
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Met up with Blanca and helped all of my villagers find the doppelganger.
- Got all of my villagers' pictures and added the ones I didn't have to my house.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I finished the April Fool's day event and managed to tell Blanca apart from all of my villagers, I got some villager pictures that I've never had before, and I sold some fossils I collected from yesterday.


----------



## Kurokosworth

Technically yesterday but I just woke up not that long ago haha

- Did my first April Fool's event and got all the photos of my villagers
- Both my cobblestone bridge and T&T Mart were finished today
- Got the Seafood Maniac badge (I think my first?)

Good day overall ^_^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I put odd bettinas move in Arcadia bc the person who wants her needs more time to get space.

In lofty: I set up a new area by fangs House with a flower clock and I plan to put in a wood bench and a few lights. I also put a new wood bench near walts house and the town hall. I plan to put a fire pit next to the police station and landscape the area.


----------



## Chynna

- Mailbox was full again so I checked the mail.
- Buried a time-capsule for Melba
- Traded Bangle my exotic bed for her rainbow tank
- Checked T.I.Y to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Lucky asked me to catch him a guppy so I did some fishing until I caught one and gave it to him
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Dug up all fossils and gyroids and donated anything new to the museum
- Butch will be leaving town on the 9th
- Found Gulliver on the beach and helped him remember where he was heading
- Did the diving trick to get a pwp requested and Butch requested the wind turbine pwp
- Updated my dream in the dream suite and got 5000 bells
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for
- Went to the island and caught some beetles to sell


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Finished planting my perfect peach trees
- Finished some areas of flowers


----------



## LadyDestani

This was yesterday, but I completed a lot while the site was down.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited two dream towns to work on the dreamer badge.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got over 150,000 HHA points and received the Gold House Model.
- Got the Happy Home gold badge from Phineas!
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture. 
- Placed and paid off the Wisteria Trellis in front of my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my Wisteria Trellis.
- Adjusted the path leading up to the Wisteria Trellis.
- Planted some holly bushes in front of one of my statue fountains.


----------



## topax

My town only opened about 2 weeks ago or so...
but- here we go!

- I opened up the dream suite
- went to the island, grinded some bells (sold the beetles - golden stag, goliath etc..)
- placed down some paths
- sold seashells and fruit
- Overall I got around 150k bells today
- played with my sister (went to the island and got some medals)

But yeah. I didn't do a lot, but.. Im happy I got it done.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Picked up my golden chair from Cyrus.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Found a new plot for Bruce, who I was planning to move over from Sakura, but now I don't have to! 
- Cleaned up the patterns around Bruce's plot and planted a few trees.
- Visited my husband's town to invite Gabi to be my 10th villager.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Said goodbye to Shep. Im finally done with my friend's accidentally void dump bahaha.
*Bought 6000 turnips at a mean 90 apiece.
*Refurbished some items with Cyrus.
*Invited Phil from my campsite (Ive never had an ostrich villager before).


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Won April Fools
- Did some island tours to farm flowers
- Grew some more orange tulips, purple roses, black tulips and blue pansies

My town is really slow at the moment. All I have to do is my flowers which takes a while because of hybrids and I need to get PWP requests which isn't working. There are 7 requests I need and I haven't had any luck so far. I seem to have horrible luck with the diving trick so I try to spend a lot of time playing the game but I can only do flowers which I can only do so much each day


----------



## SilverKitty

My answer is probably gonna be the most bland, but I paid off a brick bridge, chopped some wood, and pulled some weeds. Nothing but your typical island chores here.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Bruce to my town.
- Gabi plotted her house correctly.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Cleaned up the patterns around Gabi's plot.
- Rearranged some flowers around Bruce and Gabi's houses.


----------



## meggiewes

I went back to New Leaf for the first time in about a month according to all of my villagers.

- updated my TPC
- paid off my bell PWP
- re-arranged some flowers with better hybrid layouts now that I know what I'm doing better
- put down some new paths for Felyne's house
- bought some more bushes
- planted another bush
- mailed Muffy the first of the refurbished rococo set to try to get her house the gothic black design
- changed my hair with Harriet back to the red ponytail
- wore my Hello Kitty dress and shoes!

I also realized how much I missed talking to Reese and Cyrus instead of doing everything through Timmy and Tommy. I also discovered that I really miss having the tool ring from NH.


----------



## Rosie Moon

EDIT: That awkward moment when you realise this is a New Leaf thread. Oh well, I’m leaving this here for you all to enjoy anyway. 

Dear Diary,

Today, I...
- Thought about Raymond
- Saw Raymond
- Watched Raymond
- Followed Raymond
- Talked to Raymond
- Went on a date with Raymond

I think that just about covers it for today.


----------



## Romaki

Edit: Wrong forum section


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Gabi to my town.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Chopped down a few trees and tried to decide what to do with the path in front of my house.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Darby

Well, this happened... Last night I open my console and it’s totally black. I knew I had sat on a rock and did a save and continue because that’s what I always do when I take a break so wtf... it’s a new console and I’m like you’ve got to be kidding me and I’m pressing buttons, took me a few to even remember where the power button IS and I even took the damn cartridge out... put it back and I’m thinking I can’t do it again, I’ll throw the damn thing against the wall and throw every Nintendo thing I own into the gd garbage BUT ... I think it was just introducing Resetti. Siiiiighhhhhiiinnggg here and freaking belated April fools, I feel so punked but it was like the perfect storm of events, I mean when your virtual world falls apart during a global pandemic even the best of coping skills are going to be tested.
Then today the dream suite opened and I was able to visit my old town... What a lot of work wasted... And I did wind up talking to Nintendo about that cyber attack dream address and they were glad that I told them about it so it can be removed just in case anyone wanted to know. Stay safe and save often and thank you for letting me vent!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

-Checked on my villagers
-Cleaned up the town
-Did chores
-Reminisced


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Splinter

*delete*

Wrong section.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Helped Phil move into town. 
*Sent Phil a welcome letter.
*Gave Bunnie a perfect fruit.
*Did some favors for Samson.
*Slightly reorganized some flowers in town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit to buy a painting from Redd and pick up some bush starts.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Visited Sakura to buy the last painting I need from Redd and pick up some bush starts.
- Visited my husband's town to pick up a holly bush start.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Sold 6,000 turnips for a mean 1.4 million profit. Always love a good Stalk Market win.
*Talked to Phil for a bit.
*Played hide-and-seek with Samson and co.
*Delivered a gift for Samson.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit my town and I visited his town to work on the host/visitor badges.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Donated the moving painting to the museum which completes my art gallery!
- Dug up some bushes, replanted them in a better spot and moved the path in front of my house yet again.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Planted some more bushes in front of my house and rearranged a few flowers.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Grew some more hybrids
- Spent a heap of time doing the diving trick with no success 
- Placed down some QR codes in between my fruit trees so that way in case a villager moves out I hopefully won't need to plot reset


----------



## HistoryH22

*Won the fishing tournament.
*Got Samson's pic again after doing a favor for him.
*Went beetle hunting and earned a couple hundred thousand bells.
*Refurbished some furniture via Cyrus.
*Went to the K.K. Slider concert.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Visited two dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Moved some purple roses up to decorate the area in front of my house.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Darby

Bam suggested the fire pit last night after the fishing tournament but I can’t build it until tomorrow because today’s the bunny event.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Redid my special paths to create more QR Code Space (Went from 9 down to 1 and I think they look better this way)
- Started this cool thing next to one of my paths. It's my 21 favourite music albums' QR codes placed next to my path. Each is separated by a white tile which helps them stand out, It fills a section that would've just been flowers


----------



## babi98

I managed to complete my hacked atrocity of a town to my liking; it was surprisingly difficult as there is no visualization until you open the game itself. Finally created a DA as well!!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Completed the egg furniture set.
*Got Zipper's picture.
*Bought 1000 turnips (prices were a bit high for my liking).
*Added a new K.K. song to my jukebox.


----------



## LadyDestani

I decided not to play in Sakura today because I didn't feel like dealing with all of the Bunny day rocks and dig spots in two towns.  Since Nocturne has the least landscaping, I felt like it would be easier to handle everything there.  Plus, I've already done Bunny Day in Sakura so no need to do it again.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Moved some more purple roses up to decorate the area in front of my house.
- Cleaned up all of the earth eggs and stone eggs from Bunny Day.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Clay from moving.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 4 fossils, the ore rock and the money rock.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Decided that I'm ready to commit to landscaping my town, which means I'm getting tired of seeing all the grass deterioration, so I buried my fossils in a corner of the beach so they won't respawn and filled in some of my paths around certain rocks.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Let my husband visit my town to sell his turnips for a profit.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock and the pitfall seed.
- Buried the pitfall seed in a corner of my beach.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## defectiveshadow

I caught a flea, talked a villager out of moving away, and bought a painting from Redd. Hope it's not fake!


----------



## meggiewes

I've been hopping between the games trying to finish up what I wanted to do in New Leaf. I'm glad I did because I was able to stop Pango from moving out! I also re-arranged nearly all of my flowers and figured out how to do a placement of more illuminated towers around an illuminated clock that I thought the game wouldn't let me do.


----------



## Cadence

Today I've sold all my bugs I got from the island, did my shopping spree at all the stores (and made my donations), talked to Tom Nook to expand a room, and I have set up to hopefully grow some hybrids! Other than that, I worked at The Roost and helped villagers with requests.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## moonolotl

-nvm-


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Sterling from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge and get a petition signed for Hans.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Picked up my golden wall torch from Cyrus.
- Watered my purple roses to breed more.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Shook all trees and gathered all the fruit
Caught a common butterfly for Deli
Gave a cherry to Yuka
Buried a time capsule for Axel
Gave Soleil a washer/dryer for her house
Bought an axe from garden shop
Checked Nookling Junction and bought anything new
Checked able sisters and bought anything new
Checked my approval rating with Isabelle and got 100%
Dug up all the fossils and donated anything new to museum
Went to island and did some tours


----------



## Todders17

I was bored and went beetle hunting all day. Managed to earn a lot of bells. Guess I could splurge it for the Stalk Market.


----------



## Euphy

i started the game, killed rebel flowers with my vicious shovel, reminded a villager that there’s no escape, screamed at the mentally ill seagull so I can answer his question to get an item I don’t even care about, i turned off the game


----------



## Hanoumi

Nothing to important. I planted some flowers, traveled to some other towns to sell peaches and helped Katie with her travels. I'm waiting for next week when Annalise will finally move out and then I can get to work on my town.


----------



## karosi

I FINALLY got rid of Quilson after about two weeks of trying. Replaced him with Audie, so I'm all set on peppy villagers now.

That's literally it. I made no money and achieved nothing else, but at least that cursed duck is gone.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Adjusted my patterns and flowers in front of Re-Tail.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including all of Gracie's clothing and accessories.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Learned from Katrina that my lucky item is _Dress_
Shook all trees
Caught a tiger butterfly for Axel
Invited Maple to my house
Learned from Tabby that Vladimir was thinking about moving
Bought another axe from garden shop
Checked Nookling Junction and bought anything new
Checked able sisters and bought anything new
Donated anything new to museum
Caught beetles to earn bells
Used meow coupons to buy 3 items from Jacks RV
Was introduced to Lyle and told about the happy home academy
Paid current house loan and upgraded house


----------



## Clock

Just checking out on some villagers in my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Ironically, stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Let my husband visit to sell his turnips for a small profit.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including most of Gracie's clothing and accessories.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Clock

The usual
Talking to all of my villagers and completing requests as usual.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including Gracie's clothing and accessories.
- Scoured my town and plucked all weeds to prepare for Weeding Day tomorrow because I want the topiary PWPs.
- Cut down a tree and planted three more along one of my paths.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ughrora

I planted more banana and coconut trees! My beach was looking a little bit barren.


----------



## Clock

Finally cleared my mailbox after having no motivation.
Did some requests and the usual
And played Dessert Island escape and Puzzle League


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Got Modern Bridges as a PWP
- Paid off my first Modern Bridge
- Finished the little flower gardens around all of my villagers houses


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town and Nocturne to work on the visitor badge.
- Attempted to participate in Weeding Day but after 4-5 passes around my entire town, I gave up because I could not find the one weed that had spawned.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including Gracie's clothing and accessories.
- Bought and wrapped a present for Bertha's birthday tomorrow.
- Got the Topiary PWPs from Leif!!! Now I can really start to landscape my town.
- Laid down a bunch of patterns where I want my new topiaries and some of my bushes/trees to go.
- Cleaned up some flowers and planted a few trees in my residential area.


----------



## Darby

Finally got the police station request for my new town today. This town has been totally different than the one that got corrupted visiting that hacked dream address but I’m liking it now that I’ve become accustomed to it... I’m pretty sure I was in shock until about two days ago actually. It’s kind of harsh when there’s a global pandemic going on in real life at the same time that your virtual world collapses. My new villagers are helping me get through it though... And I’m visiting my old town through the dream suite every so often so I still get to see all of them... frozen in time but they’re still growing pears heh heh heh.


----------



## Clock

Talked to my villagers
Cleaned my mailbox because it was full again (most of the mail was birthday invitations)
Did few requests


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited my husband's town and Nocturne to work on the visitor badge.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Bertha's birthday and gave her a present that she loved.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including Gracie's clothing and accessories.
- Placed the Tulip Topiary behind my two metal benches and paid it off.
- Had Isabelle demolish one of my street lamps below the Event Plaza.
- Cut down an orange tree behind my house and replaced it with a cedar sapling.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Clock

Did a request and got a 3rd duplicate photo from my villager in my town
Cleaned up my mailbox
Played some desert island escape and unlocked the 2nd half of the intermediate level.
Did daily tasks


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## skogkyst

Edit: Please ignore I forgot this was the New Leaf forum! I was posting about New Horizons.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm spending the day making bells and buying as many turnips as I can. Of course, I have every expectation that my sale prices are going to be awful this week...since I missed the absurd 559 bells price this past week. With my luck, they're going to be buying turnips for 75 bells all week. Lol.

*edit: oops...I meant this for New Horizons, not New Leaf.


----------



## Darby

My new town was a month old yesterday and today I finally got perfect town status and a Jacob’s Ladder.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Caught my first snail and donated it to the museum.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including Gracie's clothing.
- Celebrated the completion of the Tulip Topiary PWP.
- Placed and paid off my first Round Topiary in my topiary garden.
- Had Isabelle demolish the other street lamp below the Event Plaza.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Figured out what I'm going to do with my paths since 2 of my 3 bridges can't be placed where I wanted to. I just need to redo it all to make sure before I build


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Apparently I forgot to pay off my Round Topiary yesterday so I completed that today.
- Planted several bushes around the location of my Round Topiary.
- Cut down an orange tree behind my house and replaced it with a cedar sapling.
- Laid down the patterns to block out my cemetery.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook,

Checked mail
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Cut down some trees and planted some fruit trees
Went to island and did some tours to earn medals and then went island hopping to search for items for my house
Caught beetles to sell to earn some bells
Paid off current house loan and upgraded house
Checked Nookling junction and bought anything new
Checked Able Sisters and bought anything new
Donated anything new to museum
Sent letters to all the villagers


----------



## Clock

Unlocked the first half of advanced level in Desert Island Escape 
Talked to all my villagers
Did the daily tasks


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## DoctorPaine

Marking 11 days in Starfall, and so far I actually still like this town! xD

Things done today:

-Wrote to several villagers
-Paid off secret storeroom loan, put in for a basement  (gonna be fun working that one off...)
-Watered all the flowers
-Went to the island and got enough medals to get the wet suit!
-Donated a fossil and art (thank you Cherry for selling me a real painting!) to the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my first Round Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my second Round Topiary.


----------



## tifffanyadams

Today I
Started and paid off the PWP for the flower arch 
Got my third Jacobs ladder
Moved some flowers around 
Talked to all of my villagers and completed many requests 
Bought some furniture and items
Updated my bulletin board
Wrote letters to everyone 
Got the full amount out of the money rock
Found the ore rock
Got Majora's Mask from a fortune cookie
Worked at The Roost and got superb beans and an espresso machine 
Watered ALL of my flowers (so many)
Found all the fossils
Sold extra furniture


----------



## Darby

Sheeeeepsheeeet!!!! Frita just told me she was shaking the dust off her feet and leaving town... I couldn’t say later gator fast enough... I really did try to like her but besides her hamburger head the little so and so did NOT give me medicine TWICE back when I still couldn’t buy it myself and even then I decided to get over it because her house is well placed and I like the fish smoke coming from her chimney BUT YESTERDAY, on a good money luck day while I was whacking that rock with everything I had, she must have walked right up to me (my eyes were closed) and that was all it took... I’d gladly have given her a freaking white katana (can’t yet because I haven’t gotten one here yet) just because but to be needlessly mercilessly interrupted while I’m doing my utmost to not screw up was a game changer so I uhm guess she’s leaving but I guess it’s going to screw my perfect town status right up... Thank you for letting me vent


----------



## babi98

Darby said:


> Sheeeeepsheeeet!!!! Frita just told me she was shaking the dust off her feet and leaving town... I couldn’t say later gator fast enough... I really did try to like her but besides her hamburger head the little so and so did NOT give me medicine TWICE back when I still couldn’t buy it myself and even then I decided to get over it because her house is well placed and I like the fish smoke coming from her chimney BUT YESTERDAY, on a good money luck day while I was whacking that rock with everything I had, she must have walked right up to me (my eyes were closed) and that was all it took... I’d gladly have given her a freaking white katana (can’t yet because I haven’t gotten one here yet) just because but to be needlessly mercilessly interrupted while I’m doing my utmost to not screw up was a game changer so I uhm guess she’s leaving but I guess it’s going to screw my perfect town status right up... Thank you for letting me vent


LMAO I love this; I have similar beef with Patty and Norma myself.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Blueskyy

Finally got the DIY for the ducks that I’m gonna use for decorations lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Had a good luck day and got 32k from the money rock!
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my second Round Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my third Round Topiary.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Celebrated the completion of my third Round Topiary.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including an accessory from Gracie.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Clock

Hadn’t done this in a while, but bought wallpaper and flooring from Saharah and got flower pop wall and fancy carpet.
Did request to a villager in my town and got a polka dot lamp
Cleaned my mailbox since it’s full
Talked to everyone in my town


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Update from the past few days
- Redid my cherry tree area to accommodate bridges as my old spot wouldn't work
- Redid some paths near my bridges
- Paid off 2 bridges
- Set up donations for my 3rd bridge which I'm gonna leave until I'm ready for another PWP. Wanna save my bells a bit and let villagers pay some off


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

- created a plot for a new villager
- Moved Alice into my town next to Punchy's house
- Did a lot of landscaping 
   - planned out some pathways
   - tested out a few flower combinations around villager's houses
- Built a new bench, a bell, and a flower arch in front of the Cafe
- Passed a Gracie fashion check
- bought new clothes for villagers and mailed it to them. Only Zell and Genji wore their new clothes.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Ordered a present for Mint's birthday tomorrow.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Let my husband visit my town to order an exterior from my shop.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Placed and paid off my first Square Topiary.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Dhriel

*Goldie* agreed to join my town a few minutes ago!
She is so cute.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Celebrated Mint's birthday and gave her a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my first Square Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my second Square Topiary.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## MotaroRIP

Added another incline and my wife got quite a few flowers paired off for hybrids. I also catalogued a cute set, rattan set and imperial set for our houses. Very excited!

just realized I’m in New Leaf board lol. I miss New Leaf


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

in Udon: 
- completely reorganized my house with Fairy Tale theme furniture
- in terms of themes, my Mayor's house will be a fairytale condominium building. Top floor is Princess series with child's furniture, 1st floor there's a Lovely series apartment, back room is Regal furniture with two beds like a double hotel room. The main room will be a lobby with Rococo furniture. 
- I managed to score 700k HHA points, still needs work though.
-I noticed a Jacob's ladder today so I got perfect town status!
- Built the flower clock in front of the train station and decorated the area with flowers. It looks really good and I'm super proud of the color combination. 
- Built a new Fairy Tale lamp.
- Mitzi pinged my that she's moving out today which is good because I needed her land. 
- I'm verrry close to having all of my dreamies moved into their perfect plots! As soon as Rolf moves in and Hamphrey moves out, I can remove all my patterns and go all in on landscaping!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered a present for Deirdre's birthday tomorrow.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including one of Gracie's clothing items.
- Celebrated the completion of my second Square Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my third Square Topiary.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Zell came by my house unannounced today! That was the first time it's happened and it kinda freaked me out NGL, but I guess that means he really likes me :3


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Celebrated Deirdre's birthday and gave her a present with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my third Square Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my fourth Square Topiary.


----------



## katfromaramist

In Aramist:
-Moved in a dreamie! (Kiki)
-Moved out Gloria, who I used to like but have been trying to get rid of for some time now
-Did my daily fossil/furniture/ore/bee hunt around town
-Went shopping
-Opened another museum room so I could dump some stuff I've been accruing


----------



## Clock

Just played hide and seek with my villagers and got a birdhouse
Talked to all of my villagers and did requests


----------



## Hanoumi

I got a few more visitors in my town so I'm a bit closer to getting the train station remodels. Alice also pinged to move away so it's time to get a new villager.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my fourth Square Topiary.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the money rock and was having a good luck day so I got double the bells!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Placed and paid off my first Flower Arch.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Clock

Talked to my villagers and did requests, then did an elite tour on balloons and got gold.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my first Flower Arch.
- Placed and paid off my second Flower Arch.
- Caught a catfish and donated it to the museum.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I finally did the May Day Nook Tour. Man, I'm crying. Just seeing Rover's back looking up at the sky. I felt like a kid again. I think I cried cuz of what he represents. He's the first person that talks to you and helps you out. Before Isabelle, before Nook there was Rover. It hit me really hard in a good way seeing him after not seeing him in the intro for New Horizons. He always comes to you first, but here we come to him.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## gloombby

my windmill was built today and i'm so happy with it!


----------



## necrofantasia

-i put down my hybrids in a way that i'm super happy with and they look great!!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my second Flower Arch.
- Placed and paid off my fifth Square Topiary.


----------



## victoriae350

ignore this


----------



## Blueskyy

Aronthaer on here made me a path design so I added it to my island!


----------



## lyradelphie04

I spent a good 3 hours landscaping and collecting bells for one of those custom sign PWP's, and I got a flowery painting from Frita!! I watered a ton of flowers and fixed some pathing, and I bought out the Able Sister's and Leif's stocks!! 

And then I forgot to save and lost all of it :')


----------



## AC-Kristin

Arranged my flowers and enacted the Beautiful Town Ordinance so all my flowers won't die or require watering.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my fifth Square Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my sixth Square Topiary.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Planted some trees around my Tulip Topiary.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Clock

Talked to my villagers and let my villagers visit my house.


----------



## Darby

Yeah, so, the last time I posted on here was when I agreed to let Frita move out but then the next day when I talked to Isabelle and still had a perfect town rating I decided to just keep trying for the gold watering can so I told that hamburger sheep she could stay. I got it today... Poor Frita


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got my pink carnation for Mother's Day.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Let my husband visit my town to order an exterior item from Tom Nook.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Both Clay and Pudge gave me their pictures.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got my pink carnation for Mother's Day.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my sixth Square Topiary.
- Placed and paid off my first Illuminated Tree.
- Planted some bushes in my topiary garden.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Mayor Fia

I created my Dream Address
I begun the layout the beach qr codes in the right spots.
I have beach codes around the cafe, the front of Sly's house. It stops right before Mathilda house. Only to pick back up around Octovian's house.​I started to replace some of the Snow place holders with some grass and overgrowth.
Watered the flowers on the beach
Moved some pink flowers to Merengue's house
Returned an lost item to Del


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got my pink carnation for Mother's Day with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Let my husband visit my town to order an exterior item from Tom Nook.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Celebrated the completion of my first Illuminated Tree.
- Placed and paid off my second Illuminated Tree.
- Portia suggested the Hot Springs PWP.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Pudge from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Got my town back to Perfect Town status after losing it for a while due to rearranging PWPs.
- Celebrated the completion of my second Illuminated Tree.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## kojuuro

I finally got Redd on my island so I bought another statue for my museum!  Not too much else otherwise 
Edit: Whoops this is in the NL thread, sorry!.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Today I had my first Grace's challenge, and I succeeded with the 'Official' theme. For the very first time in NL since I bought the game five years ago, I managed to get something pretty organized before having the TIY built, so everything could be ready when Grace comes. I'm happy it worked, at least for this theme.


----------



## Applejuice

I was able to collect 200 red roses from the island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Cut down the orange trees around my Tulip Topiary and replaced them with regular saplings.
- Planted blue hydrangea bushes around my Tulip Topiary.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Today has been a great day for my little town.
- 27th day as a Perfect Town.
- Planted some more bushes, bamboos, flowers and trees.
- Put some patterns to make some paths.
- Re-organized a path to a new villager's house.
- Discovered some new fossiles for my museum.
- Fished three new fishes for my museum.
- Caught three new bugs for my museum.
- Sold a bunch of beetles from yesterday night for 500k.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Eevees

Wrong thread!


----------



## katfromaramist

In Aramist:
-TT'd to get someone to move out, but it took so long ;~;
-Then my whole town was covered in flowers and such, so I had to tidy up
-Bought some of the Sanrio sets! Can't wait to put them in my house!

Still a lot to do today, my town's a mess with all the furniture I bought on the ground in front of the train station haha.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Antonio from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Picked up my golden woman from Cyrus.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.


----------



## Mayor Ng

As mayor in Zen:

- Welcomed Drago, the dragon-like male lazy crocodile, as a mayor to Zen.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino tail, fern fossil & tricera torso x2) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Fishing Tourney is in town. Chip requested for carps. Caught a 26.70 inch carp (currently in first place, Apollo at second with a decent 23.75 inch carp).
- Ordered the Zen Castle exterior from Nook's Homes.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Got a mannequin from Mabel at Able Sisters.
- Checked Harvey's shop (bathroom shelf and cruiser bike for sale). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, captain's hat & life ring). Nothing to buy.


----------



## Mayor Fia

I did a bunch today

I plot reset for Plucky's house. She refused to go into the plot that Sly left open. She did go into Octavian old plot.
I finally got the Wooden Bridge PWP
I destroyed one of my bridges to make space for it.
I plotted out more walkways and I now have two park like areas. 
I plan on put a Jungle Gym and a Sandbox there. 
Planted some bushes and cut down some trees with the hopes of great somw special stumps.
Re costumed A Writer's Chair
Talked to Tucker at the campsite and got him to move in


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Got a new song from from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Chopped down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Planted some blue hydrangea bushes around Bruce's house.
- Planted a test bush near my Event Plaza to see if I like the placement before planting more.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

- Built my 3rd bridge
- GOT THE POLICE STATION PWP!!!! I LOVE YOU CUBE!!!!!!!!
- Moved my cherry trees to where I was originally gonna build the police station because it doesn't fit
- Have an area for my police station
- Did some island tours to grab some flowers
- Finished breeding all my black tulips


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the round topiary. Apollo, Colton, Tabby & Sally in attendance.
- Commissioned the building of the tulip topiary next to the round topiary. Paid it off.
- Had coffee at the Roost.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. He didn't notice anything.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked Harvey's shop (garbage bags and money box for sale). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, pirate's hat & mermaid shelf). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (raptor torso, dinosaur track, stego tail & iguanodon skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock.
- Got the golden roof upgrade for the house.
- Paid of the basement loan for my second character.
- Apollo requested delivery to Colton.
- Bury time capsule for Tabby.
- Merry wanted an apple from another town. I gave her a perfect apple that I had stored up for villager requests and watched as she happily ate it 
- Sally wanted to replace her hi-fi stereo. Ordered a high-end stereo for her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the tulip topiary. Drago, Merry, Olaf & Sally in attendance.
- Commissioned the building of the square topiary next to the tulip topiary. Paid it off.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Sat next to Apollo.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked Harvey's shop (worktable and kiddie's meal for sale). Bought the worktable for Olaf.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, aloha shorts & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero tail, apato skull, shark tooth & diplo skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock.
- Found Katie and brought her to another town.
- Got the golden exterior for my house.
- Got Apollo to suggest the wooden bridge PWP.
- Ordered the chef's outfit as Olaf's birthday present tomorrow.
- Paid of the basement loan for my second character.
- Anchovy requested delivery to Merry.
- Merry wanted a pondskater.
- Olaf wanted to replace his fireplace. Bought the worktable from Harvey's shop for him.
- Tabby wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect orange.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Decided the bushes won't work the way I want around the Event Plaza so I'll use trees instead.
- Bubbles pinged me to move and I agreed.  I need her to move so I can move Hans over from Sakura.  She's leaving on the 28th.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the square topiary. Apollo, Boone, Colton & Merry in attendance.
- Commissioned the building of the wooden bridge next to my house. Paid it off.
- Had coffee at the Roost. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual today.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked Harvey's shop (air purifier and cornstalks for sale). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, blue aloha tee & cabana wall radio). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dimetrodon skull, archaeopteryx, styraco skull & dinosaur track) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock.
- Went to Olaf's house to celebrate his birthday. Diana was there (she has yet to move into town, only her plot is in town).
- Gave Olaf his birthday present, a chef's outfit, he wore his perfect gift! 
- Planted flowers on the spot that Drago vacated.  
- Paid of the first floor left side room loan (first expansion) for my second character.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## linkachu10

the thing i accomplished today its a greek word it translates to nothing nah jk i paid tbt for bells


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the wooden bridge. Colton, Merry, Olaf & Sally in attendance.
- Had coffee at the Roost. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campsite, Joan's RV is parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked Harvey's shop (roasted dino meat and ringtoss for sale). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, straw hat & cabana table). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 150,000 bells into the ABD at the post office.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera skull, spino tail, spino skull & Peking man) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock.
- Apollo wanted to deliver a present to Tabby. Delivered it.
- Boone wanted pear. Gave him a perfect pear. His reaction: WOWZASCHNOWZA! Got a lefty desk in return.
- Boone stopped by my house randomly. Saying he was out for a jog and decided to take a break at my place. 
- Merry wanted a butterfly. Caught a common butterfly for her because its white like her. 
- Welcomed Diana to Zen as the mayor.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge and get a petition signed for Anicotti.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Mr. Tortimer was there having coffee. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Katrina's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, Bluebear set up a tent but I already have 10 villagers.
- Checked Harvey's shop (kick scooter and flower bed for sale). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, straw hat & cabana table). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 100,000 bells into the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera tail, ankylo torso, spino torso & apato skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all eight hits.
- Anchovy wants a fruit. Got him a perfect apple. 
- Boone wants to visit my place at 10AM. Accepted it.
- Colton wants to replace his regal dresser with something the same size. Ordered the regal table for him.
- Sally has a delivery for Olaf. Delivered it and it turns out it was meant for me. Olaf got me a humidifier. 
- Tabby wanted a petition form signed. Went to another town to get it 6 signatures for her.
- Ordered a chaise lounge as Colton's birthday present for tomorrow. 
- Visited Katrina for fortune reading. Have yet to unlock fortune shop.
- Paid of the first floor left side room loan (second expansion) for my second character.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a four-leaf clover in the mail from Mom on my alt!
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Sat next to Diana. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Phineas's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, Merengue set up a tent but I already have 10 villagers.
- Checked Harvey's shop (swinging bench and do-not-enter sign for sale). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, red aloha shirt & cabana vanity). Got the cabana vanity.
- Deposited 100,000 bells into the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (pachy skull, T. rex skull, stego torso & pachy tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Attended Colton's birthday party and gave him his birthday present (a chaise lounge). Tabby was there. 
- Found Katie and brought her to another town.
- Found Phineas and got a badge.
- Paid of the first floor left side room loan (last expansion) for my second character. House is fully renovated.


----------



## Seastar

I realized Twinleaf turned 2 years old 2 days ago. Isabelle still wanted to celebrate even though I was late. I guess I hadn't touched the mayor character in 2 days, which makes sense considering what I was doing on the 20th...

I guess next I need to remember Popstar's 7 year anniversary, because I'm pretty sure I won't have New Horizons by then.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a pink cosmos in the mail from Deirdre.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today in Zen when I logged in. Changed into black rain boots and used leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. No one else at the cafe.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Gracie's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, Skye set up a tent but I already have 10 villagers.
- Checked Harvey's shop (basic trash can and outdoor sign). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow hisbiscus start, red aloha shirt & life ring). Got the yellow hisbiscus start.
- Deposited 150,000 bells into the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. Got 2. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (trilobite, pachy skull, coprolite & diplo neck) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Found Gracie and got the historical theme challenge.
- Played tours at the island to get medals to buy a lot of yellow hisbiscus starts.
- Hosted a player from another town. Gave her a tour around the town. 
- Anchovy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect peach.
- Boone wanted to visit my place. Set a time for 3PM.
- Colton wanted to return something leftover at his place by Tabby. Delivered it. 
- Diana wanted to check out my place. Set a time for 2:30PM.
- Sally wanted a yellow butterfly. Caught her one.
- Tabby wanted to come over to check out my place. Set a time for 10am.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all three gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Sat next to Merry.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth. Two bush starts wilted.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, no camper.
- Checked Harvey's shop (toolbox and brick oven). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red aloha tee, wetsuit & cabana dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up gyroids because it rained yesterday.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego torso, styraco skull, Peking man & ptera skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Anchovy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Colton wanted to deliver a package to Apollo. Delivered it.
- Merry wanted me to fetch Diana to her place. Brought Diana over.
- Tabby wanted a butterfly. Caught her a peacock butterfly.
- Bought the modern house exterior for my second character. Getting closer to completing the office building!
- Scanned in Snooty's RV. Bought 3 wood-planked table using my second character for the office building's hybrid garden.


----------



## meggiewes

I figured out how to "soft reset" to make things more exciting. I've been feeling like I have no storage. I'm trying to get the top theme score with HHA just to say that I did it and I've just been frustrated with things. So, I decided to (after checking to make sure I'm not selling anything important), just sell everything I have in my inventory that isn't displayed and start over. It is quite refreshing and exciting. It also makes me feel like I need to work on my town again even though I have a lot of bells in the bank.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today in Zen. Change into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Resetti was in the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, no camper.
- Checked Harvey's shop (desktop mic and worktable). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, wetsuit & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dinosaur track, shark tooth, T. rex tail & sabertooth skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Bought Diana's harp in Re-tail and ordered her a virgo harp to replace it in her house.
- Found a flea on Apollo. He needs to shower more. 
- Got a Zen Cupboard from Snooty's RV to experiment and see if Sally will put it in her house. 
- Updated my dream suite. 
- Diana wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect cherry. 
- Sally wanted a river fish. Got her a goldfish.
- Said my goodbyes to Clay, who is leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Built 2 modern benches


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Ordered presents for Bruce's birthday tomorrow.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a present for Bruce's birthday tomorrow.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual and sat next to Merry.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone set up camp in the campsite in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, Mott made camp. Talked to him but did not invite him to move in because I already have Boone (my basketball buddy) and I don't need another jock.
- Checked Harvey's shop (swinging bench and sushi container). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, red hisbiscus start & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo tail, ammonite, tricera skull & spino skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Found Katie and brought her to another town.
- Put down patterns to avoid unwanted plot placements by Muffy.
- Experiment was a success! Sally replaced her classic table with the Zen cupboard I mailed her.
- Apollo is hungry and wants an orange. Gave him a perfect orange.
- Colton wanted a rainbow trout. Caught him one.
- Diana wanted a furniture. I gave her a princess table, hope she replaces her regal table with it.
- Sally wanted to return something to Colton. Returned it to him.
- Woke Gulliver and guessed the correct country.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Bruce's birthday and gave him presents with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Bruce's birthday and gave him a present.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Laid down a bunch of patterns for where I want to place bushes to outline my topiary garden.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## Blueskyy

Today I actually remembered to check my town. I was greeted by Broffina who randomly moved her big chicken butt in when Felicity left. Then I worked at The Roost and was able to help a customer from another town, Doc. Then I checked the store, got bored, and saved.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual and sat next to Colton.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Katrina's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked campsite, no one camped.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (large tea table and air pump). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (pirate hat, wetsuit & cabana vanity). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera left wing, amber, pachy skull & sabertooth torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all eight hits.
- Found where Muffy placed her plot and she wiped away half of my small bamboo grove.. I'll just expand the bamboo grove and make her live in a bamboo grove lol. 
- Mailed a Zen tea set to Sally and a green dresser to Merry.
- Anchovy wants to visit my place. Set a time for 5PM. 
- Apollo wanted to return something to Merry. Returned it.
- Boone wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Diana wanted a butterfly. Catch a common butterfly for her since white matches her room interior if she puts it up for display.
- Tabby wants to swap out her bath math. Ordered a glasstop table for her.


----------



## Feferily

I got a few more million bells to add to my giveaway and I managed to make a decision on letting villagers go in order to hunt for others!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Hugh told me that Hans is planning to move. Hans hasn't pinged me yet, but that's perfect because Bubbles is leaving Nocturne tomorrow so Hans can finally move over to my new town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Gabi gave me a regal chair and I had Cyrus refurbish it to purple.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the instrument shelter. Anchovy and Sally in attendance.
- Had coffee at the Roost. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusal in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Ordered patched shirt, spooky carpet and wood display stand.
- Checked campsite, no one camped.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing on sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (garden chair and basic display stand). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, aloha shorts & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo tail, plesio skull, diplo neck & styraco torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Greated Muffy and welcome her to town.
- Anchovy wanted to move out. Asked him to stay.
- Boone suggested a game of hide and seek. Accepted it and the participants are Boone, Diana & Merry.
- Diana wanted to return something Tabby lost. Returned it to Tabby for her.
- Merry wants new furniture. Ordered a green wall clock for her.
- Sally wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect peach.


----------



## Stalfos

I tore up my cemetery. Need to redesign it for it to mash with surrounding areas.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Stalfos said:


> I tore up my cemetery. Need to redesign it for it to mash with surrounding areas.



You have a cemetery in New Leaf?! I'm intrigued by how you designed that area


----------



## Stalfos

Ah! I posted in the wrong part of the forum. I thought some of the previous posts looked a bit funny. lol


----------



## Mayor Ng

Stalfos said:


> Ah! I posted in the wrong part of the forum. I thought some of the previous posts looked a bit funny. lol



Ah no worries. Blunders happen. I don't play NH so the idea of the cemetery in it is rather fascinating!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## naraku44

In Lotus:

- Gave away a villager who was moving out to a friend of mine
- Visited Mari for her birthday (I time travel, and it’s July 6th)
- Unlocked the Jungle Gym PWP
- Visited the Roost, had some coffee, did some work
- Went shopping in my shops
- Updated my Dream Address
- Updated my Town Card Photo
- Watered my Black and Orange Roses outside of my house

I’ve mostly been doing some pretty basic stuff, but soon I will be planning out a pathway!  So excited!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Antonio gave me his picture!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Ordered Blue Mountain beans today and sat next to Anchovy.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Ordered nothing.
- Checked campsite, Biff set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Colton put his chaise lounge up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (greenhouse box and basketball). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (straw hat, aloha shorts & Diver Dan). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 110,000 bells into the ABD and save a mail at the post office.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (T.rex torso, ptera right wing, ichthyo torso & Peking man) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Scanned Chops Amiibo with Wisp and invited him to move in. Apollo to make way.
- Said my goodbyes to Apollo and invited a friend to Zen to invite him to move to her town.
- Watered the purple tulip hybrid field to get more purple tulip hybrids.
- Anchovy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Boone wanted to collect signatures for his petition form on Mandatory Fitness Testing lol. Collected signatures for him.
- Colton wanted a furniture. Bought the chaise lounge he put up at Re-tail and gave it back to him.
- Merry wants me to catch her an angelfish. Catched it for her.
- Olaf wanted to return something to Boone. Returned it for him.
- Sally wanted me to bury a time capsule for her. Buried it for her by the beach.
- Tabby wanted to snoop around my place. Missed her 6PM visit!!!
- Hosted someone to collect signatures for a petition.


----------



## greenvoldemort

Did loads of time travelling!! and i got loads of hybrids as a result !


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hans finally pinged me to move out.  On the 6th, I can move him over to Nocturne!
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- I forgot to mention yesterday that I said goodbye to Bubbles.  Today she sent me her picture in the mail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Removed the flowers from around Bubbles' old plot and laid out patterns for Hans' house.
- Planted a cedar tree near the plot for Hans.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Created new save file to check on Chops plot placement. Moved in to an old villager's spot. 
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Gracie is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Wendel's RV was parked. Ordered nothing.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing on sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (office clock and modern hospital bed). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha shirt, pirate hat & mermaid table). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (from 6PM, all items in T.I.Y. will be half price).
- Chopped down two perfect orange trees and two orange trees. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (pachy skull, diplo skull, ammonite & ptera skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Found Phineas and got a badge. Got the Catalog Maniac Gold badge.
- Planted a cedar sapling, a blue-hydrangea bush start, twenty yellow roses, twenty yellow and white violets.
- Removed patterns on the ground placed to prevent unwanted plot placement. 
- Saved a mail at the post office.
- Talked to Gracie and she gave me the fancy fashion theme. Dressed up in a jester's outfit and passed the fashion check. Passed all 4 of her fashion checks!
- Went on tours to get yellow roses and violets to be planted on Apollo and new character vacated house spots to help with grass growth.
- Boone wanted me to help him deliver a package to Colton. Delivered it to Colton and Colton said it was a gift for me. Turned out to be a dice tank.
- Colton wanted me to invite him to my place. I invited him over for a 10AM visit. 
- Diana wanted a tabletop furniture. Got perfume bottles from Bitty's RV for her! 
- Merry wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect orange.
- Olaf wanted me to catch him an ocean fish. Caught a Blue Marlin for him! 
- Tabby invited me to her place. Had a 10:20AM visit.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Hamlet's birthday and gave him a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Visited my husband's town to work on the visitor badge.
- Phineas finally showed up to give me the gold Visitor badge!  Only 2 more badges to go!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Planted another cedar tree near the plot I made for Hans.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Blueskyy

I logged in and found out Flo was moving. I also discovered Flo was in my town? So yay!

Bill barged into my home so I had to entertain him.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the Zen station upgrade. Boone, Merry, Olaf and Tabby in attendance.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Ordered nothing.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing on sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (duck and garden faucet). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, red hisbiscus bush start & life ring). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (T.I.Y. will be closed for expansion tomorrow into the T&T Emporium.). 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers and sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Found Joan and got turnips.
- Found Phineas and got the Gardening Specialist badge and the Master Shopper badge.
- Welcomed Chops to Zen. 
- Anchovy wanted a furniture. Ordered tabletop game for him.
- Diana wanted me to catch her a shark! Have yet to catch one for her, will find time later. 
- Caught Tabby in Boone's place. What's going on there, a budding romance?! Saw them two together at the grand completion ceremony standing next to each other too 
- Merry loves the orange trees in town and would love an orange. Gave her a perfect orange.
- Olaf pinged me and ask me to drop everything and go over to his place. Went over to his place to hangout for a bit and checked out the blue marlin I gave him. 
- Tabby wanted me to dig up her time capsule because it's time she read it. Dug it up and gave it to her. She buried a kanji tee.


----------



## Strawberry ink

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.


Got stitches to move in, T.I.Y is being remodelled into t and t emporiam, hit the bell rock and got golden nuggets two days in a row, and joan is in town


----------



## Sloppyjoe

Put 1 million bells into the bank! Guess who's getting a fresh house now!


----------



## Alessio

Buyed some DLC items and gained Don Resetti pic


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town to help him work on the Host badge.
- Replanted one of my perfect cherry trees because it died when I got a cherry for Mint.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's furniture.
- Planted another cedar tree near the plot I made for Hans.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had a little milk with the coffee today. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. Construction going on for the T&T Emporium.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Ordered nothing.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Merry put the hammock I gave her up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (wood display stand and green net). Nothing to buy.
- Donated eel, nibblefish, piranha and a firefly to the museum.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato torso, coprolite, tricera tail & didn't find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Found Katie and brought her to another town.
- Found Phineas and got the Pro Turnip Trader badge.
- Sent a mail to Merry with the hammock attached for her to put it in her house. Cats love hammocks. 
- Boone found something from Tabby left in his house when he was doing a house cleanup. Returned it to Tabby for him.
- Diana wanted me to fetch Colton. Brought him to her house and she thought he could fix a light in her house lol   
- Sally wanted a dorado. Caught one for her and she placed it in her room.
- Tabby wanted me a furniture. Caught a firely for her and she placed it in her room.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town about 10 times to finally get him to the gold Hosting badge.
- Visited Nocturne to drop off a bunch of bushes that I had been gathering and a rotten cherry.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Caught a firefly and an ant and donated them both to the museum.
- Planted a bunch of bushes around my topiary garden.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today. Changed into black rain boots and carried a leaf umbrella. 
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. Construction going on for the T&T Emporium.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Ordered nothing.
- Checked campsite, Sheldon set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Colton put his music stand for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (basketball and lectern with mic). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow hisbiscus start, wetsuit & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today marks the grand opening of T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero tail, spino tail, ichthyo & diplo hip) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Got Boone to propose the fire pit PWP.
- Sent a mail to Colton with the music stand he sold at Re-tail attached to retain the design of his house interior.
- Anchovy wanted an apple. Got him a perfect apple.
- Boone wanted to collect signatures for his 'Free Protein Bars for All' petition. Collected it for him.
- Colton wanted a furniture. Ordered a regal clock for him since I already sent his music stand by mail back to him before the request.
- Diana wanted to play a game of hide and seek. Chops and Sally the other two participants.
- Muffy wanted a cicada. Had to travel to another town to catch it. Caught a robust cicada for her.
- Sally wanted to return a package to Anchovy. Returned it for her.
- Tabby invited me to her place for a visitation. Visited her house at 5PM.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Caught the pop-eyed goldfish, piranha, nibble fish, and gar and donated them all to the museum.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Giddy

This was yesterday but still pretty proud of myself, I made a new town flag for my second town: Fernweh! Might make a new one for my first town!


Spoiler: Fernweh's flag design


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Dr. Skunk was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Katrina is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Ordered nothing.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Colton put his music stand for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (metal flagpole and garden table). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red hisbiscus start, aloha shorts & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today marks the grand opening of T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (Peking man, T.rex skull, spino skull & parasaur skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (poltergoid x2, mini plinkoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Anchovy wanted a furniture. Gave him my Virtual Boy and he goes and put him on the tabletop game I gave him awhile ago *sighs*.
- Chops wanted a frog. Caught him one. 
- Muffy wanted me to pass a congratulatory gift to Sally. Passed it for her
- Tabby invited me to her place for a visitation. Visited her house at 5PM.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Caught the scarab beetle and giant stag and donated them to the museum. Only 1 more bug and 1 more fish to go!
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Planted some holly bushes around what will become my graveyard.


----------



## Mayor Ng

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Colton at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Gulliver got washed up. Guessed the country he was going to correctly, South Korea.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Joan's RV was parked. Ordered one tatami flooring in case someone on Re-tail that was looking for it wants it.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Chops put his moth orchid up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (rice bales and wooden bucket). Got the rice bales for the future Japanese restaurant in the exhibition room at the museum.
- Checked the island shop (kappa-costume pants, aloha shorts & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today marks the grand opening of T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino torso, iguanodon skull, stego tail & didn't find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Sent a mail to Chops with the moth orchid he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his house interior design.
- Stopped Muffy from moving out.
- Went on Easy Balloon Hunt tours to get white tulips for my town. 
- Anchovy wanted a furniture to replace the Virtual Boy I gave him! Gave him a birdwing butterfly instead.
- Boone wanted a butterfly. Caught him a yellow butterfly. 
- Chops wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect peach.
- Chops also invited me to his house for a visitation. Had a 2PM visitation. 
- Olaf wanted me to deliver a package to Colton for him. Delivered it for him.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook,

Checked mail
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Watered flowers 
Went island hopping to find items in the shop for my house
Caught beetles to sell to earn some bells
Paid off current house loan and upgraded house
Checked Nookling junction and bought anything new
Checked Able Sisters and bought anything new
Donated anything new to museum
Visited some dreams in dream suite


----------



## Ulan131

Today I demolished a tulip topiary to
Construct my new lighthouse cliff side by the beach!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Logged on with my alt to check his mail and store some extra hybrids.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Both Clay and Bruce gave me their pictures!
- Naomi gave me a vintage camera that I don't think I had before.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree near Antonio's house and replaced it with a cedar sapling.
- Logged back on after 9pm and caught a saddled bichir, completing my fish encyclopedia.
- Donated the saddled bichir to the museum.
- Got the gold Professor of Icthyology badge from Phineas!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Noting for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (watermelon and unicycle). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, yellow hibiscus start & Diver Dan). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare king for sale).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (fern fossil, apato skull, tricera skull & didn't find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini lamentoid, tall timpanoid & mega dekkoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Merry wanted to return something Colton left at her house. Returned it for her to him. 
- Sally wanted a furniture for her house. Got her a Gemini closet because she's a Gemini (June 16th).


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a gold nugget from the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree near Antonio's house and replaced it with a cedar sapling.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got the golden screen.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my stained-glass lamp to purple.
- Started working on the little girl's room in my house, mostly rearranging the furniture I already had and deciding what needs to be refurbished and added.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Noting for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (brick oven and flower display case). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (wetsuit, blue aloha tee & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 5PM, all items in the store will be half price).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dimetrodon torso, parasaur torso, styraco torso & mammoth torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.   
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Found Saharah and got flooring and wallpaper (tent wall and plank flooring) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Diana wanted to return something she borrowed from Anchovy. Returned it for her. 
- Merry finally wanted to replace her yellow perch. Gave her a neon tetra.


----------



## Alessio

Completed the second Gracie fashion check


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said goodbye to Hans. 
- Removed the flowers from around Hans' house and laid down patterns for the next villager who moves in.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Let Mayor Amethyst visit to invite Hans to Nocturne.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found another Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Got a gold nugget from the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a tree in my residential area and replanted a regular sapling.
- Picked up my stained-glass lamp from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Had Cyrus create a music box for me with K.K. Aria and added it to my house.
- Scanned in a bunch of QR codes to play around with different wallpapers in my house.
- Settled on a wallpaper for my little girl's room and basically finished the room.  It could use a few more gyroids and maybe some wall furnishings, but I'll work on that later.
- Decided on a wallpaper for my main room and looked through my flooring options to find a good match for it.
- Visited Sakura to invite Hans to move to Nocturne.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found a glove lost item on the beach.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Lucky set up camp. Please don't curse my town, mummy dog lol.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Colton put his dogtooth shirt for sale. Bought it and resold to Reese.
- Checked Harvey's shop (kiddie meal and teppanyaki grill). Bought the teppanyaki grill.
- Checked the island shop (snorkel, captain's hat & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Customed the newly bought teppanyaki grill's menu to takoyaki.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (Peking man, spino tail, plesio torso & iguanodon tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini poltergoid, mini bowtoid & mini drilloid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Returned the lost item to Olaf.
- Sent a mail to Colton with the regal armoire for him to place it in his house.
- Sent a mail to Sally with the pink-bud tank in hopes she change into it.
- Visited the Reset Surveillance Center.
- Boone invited me to visit his place. Had a 1:30PM visitation.
- Chops wanted me to deliver a package to Muffy. Delivered it for him.
- Colton wanted to replace his rainbow trout. Got him a neon tetra.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hans sent me his picture in the mail.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Filled the empty plot left by Hans with random extra flowers so the ore rock won't spawn there.

In Nocturne:
- Successfully plotted Hans in the spot I wanted.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a cedar sapling.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo chair to gothic black.
- Planted some flowers and holly bushes around Hans' new plot.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Added a little milk today. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Katrina is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing on sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (autograph cards and silver teapot). Bought the silver teapot.
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus bush start, snorkel & wave breaker). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare one lamp for sale).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera left wing, dinosaur track, coprolite & styraco tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Had a fortune reading from Katrina. Lucky item today is official pants but I already have one of her charms, celebration hat on. 
- Sent a mail to Anchovy with Pisces lamp attached for him to place in his house.
- Sent a mail to Sally with pink-bud tank attached in hopes that she change into it. First attempt failed and she placed it in her house. Second attempt.
- Stopped Colton from moving out.
- Anchovy asked me if I wanted to tour his place. Had a tour of his place and got that number 4 shirt that doesn't match his place. 
- Boone asked me if I wanted to tour his place also! Had a tour of his place.
- Diana wanted an oak silk moth. Got one for her from the island. 
- Merry wanted to replace her neon tetra. Gave her the snail that I just caught.
- Sally wanted an orange. Got her a perfect orange.
- Tabby wanted to visit my place. Set a 9PM visit but I missed the appointment...


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## pochy

I havent checked up on my towns in ages!!

in Fluff:

- i received a valentines day letter from Marty... it really has been a long time since ive checked in on this town huh
- i got a purple rose in martys letter!
- the my melody clothes arrived from the campground! yayy
- had to deliver a package for flurry, but when i came to her she was sad, probably from a fight i missed
- toby wanted me to bury a time capsule for him! i buried it next to his house, as i usually do with most capsules.
- wolfgang wanted to play hide and seek, which was hard...because my whole island is covered in trees -_-
- after 6 minutes of searching, i finally found marshal on the beach! i got a dharma for winning.
- rhonda was in the cafe today! i wasn't in the mood to work for brewster, though.
- nobody was in the campsite today!
- finally found flurry in a better mood! i think i ruined it for her again, cause i told her i didn't like the blue trackjacket she recieved xp.
- redd was in town today! everything was a forgery, except for the perfect painting! didnt have enough bells lOl i swear im rich.
- time to rack up some pocket change! hit the stone, messed up and only got 1.1k bells -_-
- passed by averys house, and sadly, he was still home. get outta there so you can maybe ping me to leave hehe
- ended up selling a few lone perfect peaches at retail to make some extra cash. i had enough for the painting!
- bought the perfect painting!
- decided to unbury everything in my town in the hopes of finding fossils~
- i found 15 gyroids and one single fossil. why..
- before assessing that one fossil, i went shopping.
- i bought out half of tiy, and both shrubs at leifs shop
- bought no clothes at the able sisters! i did buy alot of accessories bc they were cute! a bear cap, a pink nightcap, and a yellow ribbon!
- i visited shrunksbefore the museum! i learned aggravation.
- i got the fossil assessed. it was an ankylo skull, i already had it :c

in Almond:

- time travelled backwards to stay on the same day, so that molly doesnt move out prematurely!

in my cycletown:

- cycled through villagers(wow).. goodbye canberra, dotty and hans! hello leonardo, ali and june!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Hans to Nocturne.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Picked up my rococo chair from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish one of my rococo sofas to gothic black.
- Picked up a second rococo chair from T&T Emporium and got Cyrus started on refurbishing that one to gothic black as well.
- Played around with the furniture in my main room a bit to confirm if some of my ideas would work, but didn't settle on anything definite yet.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Justin_Pandaa

Today I accomplished getting my last dreamie from a fellow member of this forum! It is incredible to have received a town full of villagers on my wishlist from either luck, giveaways, and trades  other than that I have also been grinding to get items for gracie's fashion check.


----------



## pochy

back again!

in Fluff:

- checked the mail, and recived the perfect painting i had ordered yesterday!
- today, i wanted to redo my town a bit! i started by clearing away some excess, pointless pathways.
- while i was doing so, marshal pinged me, but flurry and i were in a conversation. let's hope its not him wanting to move...
- i walked by avery outside, which was good, because that means there's a chance for him to move out!!
- went to the gardening shop for shrubs! leif was selling both holly shrubs, but i didn't end up buying them.
- i did buy the axe, tho. axes are pretty rare in my town. time for tree chopping!
- was able to cut down a pretty hideous area of trees that blocked one of my pwps.
- rhonda was in the cafe yet again... pspsps come outside so that u can ask me to move pls!! i have too many normals in this town!
- worked for brewster today and got those superb coffee beans!!
- joined in on a discussion between marshal and flurry. two marshmallows talking to each other!! <3
- ended up talking to marshal again and he mentioned that he had met my old character, Louisa, while still in his original town ;-;
- (my file for Louisa corrupted after having played it for over a year.. its so nice that somehow, not all memory of her is forgotten!)
- found a few dandelion puffs in town! i picked them and put them in my storage so they won't die. i'll use them for my dream address!
- (as far as i know, perfect town ordinances don't preserve dandelions)
- saw a few buried spots in town, so i figured i'll check to see if they're fossils before going to the museum.
- in the middle of that, i talked to w. link, and he wanted me to collect signatures for 'love thy hairstyle day' turned  on my other console!
- these petitions aren't really worth it tbh, maybe they would be if the events actually took place..
- btw, the buried objects were a fossil, a pitfall seed, and a gyroid. at least it's a better ratio than yesterday.
- went to the train station after opening the gates to my cycletown. i took so long, im considering buying another 2ds!
- had a fossil lying around in cycletown, so i picked it up too.
- got the signatures, and saw redds tent set up in the plaza. there were 2 genuines, but i went with the worthy painting.
- (hopefully i dont have it already )
- went home and returned the petition to w.link. he pinged me before i could give it to him and he asked for my big dot tee xD
- i gave him the petition and he gifted me a female mask in return.
- went to main street to check the shops before i went to the museum! 
- i bought a corkboard, a dessert case and an odd clock at tiy, and a milkmaid dress at the able sisters.
- afterwards, i went to club lol (101?? idk) and learned delight.
- finally had the two fossils assessed, and blathers found something new! a pachysaurus skull! 
- donated the painting and the fossil, both went through!

in Almond:

- time travelled backwards to stay on the same day so that molly doesnt move out prematurely.

in my cycletown:

- opened the gates so that i could collect petitions from my other town
- no cycling today!


----------



## tizzeon

Aww this is a cute thread, it's nice read about what people achieve each day in their towns ^_^

In Castelia today:

- Talked to all my villagers + completed requests + sold the furniture I got as rewards haha
- Dug up all available fossils in town and sold them!
- Finally donated all the available fish present in June - namely caught the tadpole and killifish today. For some reason throughout all the years playing New Leaf I have only just caught those 2 pond critters :')
- Finished off paying for the Fortune-Teller Shop! Out of the 340,000 bells needed, I contributed 337,658 (stingy residents)
- Customised a bunch of furniture to finally make a start on my central room makeover! Previously it was just a collection of random items with no theme at all X'D Hoping to make it into a stylish living room with soothing woody/cream colours accented with greenery
- Scanned in a cute QR code to wallpaper my new living room
- Visited another TBT user's town for the 1st time to gather signatures! Such a friendly mayor as well ^-^ It was for Genji's petition on Sweatpants for Everyone! XD


----------



## MayorOfCurry

Today I figured out I can play games on the Wii U and 3Ds in game 
If I my remove my game cartridge, time forward a day, shake my DS , turn it back to today, replace game, will my turnips spoil?


----------



## FishHead

Finally done laying paths down after delaying it for 5 years because I was too lazy.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present for Pudge's birthday on the 11th.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Picked up my rococo sofa from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my classic bookcase and classic table to violet brown.
- Purchased a mystic statue from Redd.


----------



## supernerd

woops I'm silly and posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Created a new save file to survey where Genji placed his house plot. He moved into Tabby's old home plot (not ideal but can work on it).
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Resetti at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Muffy put her rococo chair up for sale. Bought it.
- Checked Harvey's shop (platform and roasted dino meat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow hibiscus start, wet suit & mermaid dresser). Nothing to buy. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (iguanodon torso, dimetrodon skull, ammonite & apato skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Placed Tabby's picture in the Hall of Memories museum exhibit.
- Sent a mail to Muffy with the rococo chair she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her house interior design.
- Sent a mail to Sally with pink-bud tank attached in hopes that she change into it. First and second attempts failed. Third attempt.
- Anchovy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Boone is obsessed with getting an ocean fish. Caught him a surgeonfish.
- Chops invited me to go over to his place. Went over to hangout for abit, good to see the frog I gave him is well. 
- Colton wanted to visit my house. Had a 4:50PM visitation.
- Merry wanted to replace her deluxe washer. Got her an automatic washer. 
- Olaf wanted to pass a package to Muffy. Passed it to Muffy for him.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Cray-Z

I moved my campsite to my orchard and used the old campsite area into a stargazing area!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a cedar sapling.
- Picked up my classic table from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my classic clock to violet brown.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo shelf to gothic black.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Merry put her gray parka up for sale. Bought it and resold it to Reese.
- Checked Harvey's shop (autograph cards and garden faucet). Bought the autograph cards from Harvey.
- Checked the island shop (pirate hat, straw hat & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera right wing, pachy skull, plesio skull & T.rex skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only seven hits.
- Placed 18 lucky clovers that I got from a trade in my bamboo grove. 
- Sent a mail to Colton with a regal vanity attached for him to place in his house.
- Sent a mail to Diana with autograph cards attached for her to place in her house.
- Welcomed Genji to Zen.
- Anchovy wanted to return something he borrowed from Colton. Returned it to Colton for him.
- Colton invited me to visit his house. Had a 11:30AM visitation and bought the camo-desert tee to remove it from his house.
- Merry wanted to visit my house. Brought her over to my place for a visitation.
- Muffy invited me to visit her house. Went over to her place for a visit. One of the villagers gave her a fresh tank and now it sticks out as a sore sight in her rococo house.
- Olaf wanted to visit my house. Brough him over to my place for a visitation.
- Sally wanted a furniture. Gave her a classic table that pairs well with her classic chair.
- So many visitations today! Not much other requests.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## pochy

(for yesterday) 

in Fluff:
-nothing

in Almond:
- set the time back a day so that molly doesn't move out prematurely

in my cycletown:
-nothing

unproductive day!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Logged in with my alt to place some extra hybrid flowers in storage and check his mail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down and replanted a cedar sapling near my graveyard.
- Picked up my rococo shelf from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my classic wardrobe to violet brown.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo table to gothic black.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the house blend today. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Bonbon set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (teppanyaki grill and large tea table). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, mermaid wall & wave breaker). Nothing to buy. 
- Customed the fish on fish on the board to a red fish.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (coprolite, sabertooth skull, pachy skull & parasaur torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Hosted a couple of TBTers for signatures collection and town visits.
- Anchovy wanted a new furniture. Gave him a toy camera.
- Boone wanted to collect signatures for his 'Year of a Million Lunges' initiative. Got the signatures for him.
- Chops wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear.
- Colton wanted an ocean fish. Caught him a sea horse from the island.
- Muffy invited me over to her house again! Managed to get the fresh tank out of her house.


----------



## starrychuu

i gave tangy a kiwi shirt and she's FINALLY changed out of that ugly default pattern top ! and got the wisteria trellis pwp after doing the diving trick for about an hour


----------



## Sabruder

Still deciding how to lay out everything. Finally got suggested the fairy tale bench Public Works Project. I am demolishing a bench near my home so that the bench nearest can be the same theme as my house!


----------



## tizzeon

In Castelia today:

- Talked to residents, did their requests (except Wolfgang's who wanted a moth - will catch it soon!)
- Sold all the bugs + sharks which I caught on my trip to the island last night destroying the ecosystem. Used that money to make me closer to repaying Tom Nook's loan
- Refurbished a few furniture items to add to my living room - namely the glass teapot + cup of tea to the Jasmine variation and a few other things but short-term memory >_<
- Traded with another TBTer today to get the wooden counter! Currently undergoing refurbishment now ^^
- Wrapped up Tangy's birthday present - an astro shelf
- Genji wanted to leave town...I refused XD


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Gabi pinged me to move out and I agreed.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- I forgot to mention yesterday that I celebrated Pudge's birthday and gave him a present. Today he sent me a rococo bed in the mail, which I still needed!
- Picked up my rococo table from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my rococo bed to gothic black.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing one of my rococo candlesticks to gothic black.


----------



## Noelle2028

I FINALLY passed by Gracie checks!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up, woke him and helped him remember that he was going to Hawaii.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (billboard and flower display case). Bought the flower display case.
- Checked the island shop (green wet suit, red aloha tee & mermaid table). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (meteor shower today).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato skull, megacero torso, plesio neck & dimetrodon skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore. 
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Phineas and got the Master Turnip Trader.
- Put up the flower display case for sale in Re-tail.
- Chops got the urge to eat some peach. Gave him a perfect peach.
- Colton wanted a rainbow stag. Will catch one from the island later for him.
- Merry wanted me to deliver a package to Boone. Delivered it to Boone for her.
- Olaf wanted to visit my house. Set a 9PM visitation.
- Sally had a dream that I was at her house and invited me over. Set a 9:30PM visitation.



Noelle2028 said:


> I FINALLY passed by Gracie checks!



Congratulations!


----------



## Darby

I could just cuss... Finally got a fruit from a villager and I ate it because my pockets were full. I have never had to wait this long before and I’m not used to not having them, I am not a morning person... oh well. By the way, the metal flag waves around when it’s displayed, kinda cute.


----------



## CasualWheezer

It's been exactly one year since I got ACNL so there was a celebration in the plaza. I also paid off my house loan and now am on the final home expansion.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Picked up my first rococo candlestick from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my second rococo candlestick to gothic black.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo clock to gothic black.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Boone put his weight bench up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (basketball and garden faucet). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red-hibiscus start, aloha shorts & mermaid chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino tail, styraco tail, archaeopteryx & megacero tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore. 
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Planted the 35 clovers I got from a trade in my bamboo grove.
- Sent a mail to Boone with the weight bench he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his house interior design.
- Boone wanted return a package to Anchovy that was wrongly delivered to him. Returned it for him.
- Colton wanted something to replace his metronome. Got him an hourglass.
- Genji wanted a dace. Caught him one. 
- Sally wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect orange.


----------



## tizzeon

Today in Castelia:

- Received 4 letters with gifts in the mailbox?! Wow I'm so popular more so than irl
- Tangy wanted a new piece of furniture - gave her a spare tall mini cactus
- Genji invited me to his house - reminding me next time if he requests furniture I'll be getting him a stereo because it's too silent o_o
- Anchovy gave me a free patchwork sofa!
- Talked to all my other villagers but no other requests
- Dug up a rogue bamboo shoot
- Only found 1 fossil today - I have way too many flowers in town which makes it impossible to find all fossils most days
- Hit a rock to get a ruby - bought at Re-tail by Henry as soon as I put it up for sell
- Ordered a cushion from T&T which should complete my living room (probably will continue tweaking it though from time to time)! Quite happy with it considering I'm not a creative person at all haha
- Sold off all my island bugs + sharks in my continued quest to destroy the ecosystem. Emperor butterflies were on premium at Re-tail, giving me some extra pocket change! As a result, I was able to repay Tom Nook's loan yay! Now to decide which room I should expand next.


----------



## Seastar

Today, I celebrated Popstar's 7 year anniversary! ...That's about it.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## pochy

(over the span of a  few ingame days)

in Fluff:
- skipped out on avery's birthday because i needed to get some stuff in the mail
- avery pinged me the next day asking to move (i felt kinda sad??) but heck yes!!!
- tt'd to the day after he was moved out to go grab an uchi villager from my cycletown!
- she moved in ever so slighty out of place. it looks bad, but i might not keep her forever, anyway.
- got shari to move in! i did the wet suit trick to get a pwp from her. i got lucky on the second try, she suggested a picnic blanket!
- day after that, rhonda pinged me and asked to move! perfect!! i had too many normals in my town anyway, plus her house was in an inconvenient spot.
- spent a few hours tting to complete tasks for meow coupons and buying rv items to sell.
- got a few fossils assessed, one of them was a ptera left wing, which i donated.
- got rid of tire toy pwp to make space for the new picnic blanket!

in Almond:
- time travelled backwards so that molly doesn't move out before she is picked up.

in my cycletown:
- time travelled to get shari to move out.
- opened the gates so that i could adopt her in my other town.
- scanned in etoiles amiibo so that i could order some furniture from her rv.


----------



## Timexturner

Moved my campsite and made a cute camp spot

oops, not new horizons, sorry


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bought 10 turnips from Joan so I can let them spoil to catch a fly.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a regular tree and planted a cedar sapling near my house.
- Decided the gothic black rococo candlesticks blended in with my choice of wallpaper too much, so I took them back to Cyrus and had him restore them to their original condition.


----------



## Darby

Today I got an apple and I did not eat it and other stuff happened, like how super cute Stitches is when he says “Goooooooooooooo” to start playing hide and seek and I had forgotten Frita’s new greeting was changed to Do you want fries?


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Katrina is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Grizzly set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Sally put her classic table up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (operating table and store shelf). Bought both items from Harvey.
- Checked the island shop (aloha shorts, captain's hat & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (this Saturday is the big Bug-Off!)
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato skull, diplo chest, tricera skull & ptera left wing) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore. 
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Had a fortune reading from Katrina. Lucky item today is catcher's mask but I already have one of her charms, celebration hat on. 
- Placed the operating table in the clinic at museum exhibit room number 3. 
- Sent a mail to Sally with a classic clock attached for her to place in her house and replace the classic table she put up for sale in Re-tail.
- Unlocked the Fortune-Teller's Shop! Commissioned the building of the Fortune-Teller's Shop as mayor and paid of the building cost.
- Anchovy invited me to go to his place. Went to his place to hangout for a bit.
- Diana found something that Merry lost. Returned it to Merry for her. Got Merry's picture again (3rd one now).
- Merry wanted a cherry. Gave her a perfect cherry.
- Olaf wanted a furniture. Gave him a classic desk and he replaced his small cactus with it.
- Sally wanted a wharf roach! Eww but she wants it so I caught it for her from the island.


----------



## tizzeon

Today in Castelia: 

- Mailbox was full as my brother decided to order a bunch of rubbish from the catalogue  
- Refurbished the round pillow to put underneath my globe in the living room! Made only a small different looks-wise but makes me feel like I put a lot of thought into my interior design (I don't really though XD ).
- Anchovy invited me to his house! I bought a piece of clothes which was hanging around in the corner of his room looking very sadd.
- Wolfgang wanted to visit my house and so I let him! Commented on how many rare items I have haha. Really liked the jasmine bonsai - one of the few items I notice that villagers comment on whenever they see it in my room.
- Bruce wanted a piece of furniture so I gave him a sleek stereo to fill the silent void of his house.
- Tia wanted a river fish so I gave her one of my Arapaima (10,000 bells) which I store for this very reason - she didn't give me her photo and instead opted to give me a sleek wardrobe 
- Found 4 fossils in my town today! Improvement of yesterday's record of 1 haha.
- Sold all unwanted furniture + fossils to get some pocket change.
- Sold my island haul and made a pretty penny  - paid off my Nook loan for the expansion of the back room. Decided to expand the left room now.
- Got my daily cup o'joe at the Roost. Also then did my part-time shift and was paid in superb coffee beans - currently in Re-Tail with a price tag of 7,999 bells.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bought an authentic Ancient Statue from Redd for decorative purposes.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Had Cyrus refurbish the classic desk and classic chair to violet brown.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Genji at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog. 
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Sally put her classic table up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (outdoor sign and air purifier). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, snorkel mask & life preserver). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for new messages (rococo sofa up for sale in T&T Emporium and the completion of Fortune-Teller Shop).
- Checked out the new Fortune-Teller Shop and had a fortune reading, lucky item of the day is red-zap helmet but fortunately, I am already wearing one of Katrina's charms. 
- Cut down some bamboo trees to allow some blue hydrangea bush starts to grow. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth. 
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (iguanodon skull, ankylo torso, ichthyo skull & archelon skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.  
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore. 
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Placed patterns in my town on places I do not want Peggy to place her plot on.
- Scanned Peggy's Amiibo card using Wisp and invited her to move in. Merry to make way (I didn't like her house placement as the one of my original villagers but I will invite her back in the future).
- Chops wanted me to invite him over. Invited him over for a 11AM visitation.
- Colton requested for new furniture. Got him a regal vanity.
- Diana wanted help getting signatures for her 'Dreamers for More Sleep' petition. Collected signatures for her.
- Genji wanted a river fish. Caught him an arowana. He replaced his tatami bed with it, it's acceptable, not too bad.
- Merry wanted me to deliver a package to Anchovy that was mistakenly delivered to her. Delivered it to Anchovy for her.
- Muffy wanted to visit my place to get to know me better. Invited her over for a 9PM visitation.
- Olaf wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Roscoe's birthday party with Rosie in attendance...good day!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Furniture was on premium at Re-Tail today so I sold all of the furniture I was using for the HHA badge and didn't need anymore.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Created a new save file to check on Peggy's plot placement.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (bathroom shelf and dinosaur meat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red-hibiscus start, mermaid carpet & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare samurai suit for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (plesio skull, dimetrodon skull, pachy skull & fern fossil) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini poltergoid, tall clankoid & tall croakoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Found Saharah and got flooring and wallpaper (sandlot & floral wall).
- Found Phineas and got the Town Concierge badge.
- Sent a mail to Muffy with a rococo clock attached for her to place in her house.
- Boone wanted to pass something to Anchovy. Passed it to Anchovy for him.
- Chops wanted a new furniture. Got a Libra scale for him because he is a Libra (October 13th).
- Muffy wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect apple.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Cleaned up the extra hybrids that spawned and put them in my alt's storage.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down and replanted a cedar sapling at the entrance to my graveyard to move it one space.
- Since I cleaned out some of my rooms yesterday, I played around with my wallpapers and carpets and did a tiny bit of decorating.
- I started placing some of my villager pics and gyroids into my storage until I decide what to do with them.
- Got Cyrus started on customizing my rococo dresser to gothic black.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Muffy at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver and helped him figure out that he was going to Canada.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Vladimir set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (whole pizza and metal flagpole). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, blue aloha tee & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Demolished the flower bed PWP.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino skull, iguanodon tail, diplo tail & pachy torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Welcomed Peggy to Zen town. 
- Wrapped up the fancy frame that I got for Sally into a present. Tomorrow is her birthday! 
- Anchovy wanted me to help him bury a time capsule. Buried it for him at the spot where I buried every other villagers' time capsules.
- Boone wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Chops wanted another new furniture. He didn't place the Libra scale that I got him yesterday in his house so I gave him another one.
- Sally wanted me to help her deliver a package to Anchovy. Delivered it to Anchovy for her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Picked up my rococo dresser from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Ordered some furniture from my catalog to continue decorating my house.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended Sally's birthday party and gave her a fancy frame as her birthday present. Colton was there. 
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Diana at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Joan's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (today from 5PM, all items at the T&T Emporium will be half price, tomorrow is Bug-Off, today is Sally's birthday & a nice message from Tokki of Eodinde).
- Checked Harvey's shop (office clock and cans). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, straw hat & life preserver). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (plesio skull, mammoth skull, dinosaur egg & amber) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Hosted a TBTer for an item collection and a tour of Zen.
- Planted some holly bush starts. 
- Updated my dream town at the dream suite and collected 5,000 bells from Luna.

*Sally's birthday today, so I'm not getting any villagers request from the initial talk. Let them celebrate


----------



## Belle T

Finally added a new room in my house that will serve as a kitchen area.  Also, got the golden slingshot which is a nice surprise.

Also finally got around to making a second player profile who I will be... mostly just exploiting for increased storage space.  It's nice that most of the amenities are still open to new players if they're open on the main profile, though it's annoying that I'm going to have to work to get Sable's trust again if I want to use the sewing machine and read QR codes.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Koi Fishe

I finally 'completed' the game. I did everything I wanted to do to my town, got the last badge I needed, caught the last fish I needed for my encyclopaedia and finished off my flower beds.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my second rococo dresser to gothic black and added it to my house.
- Played around with some of the furniture, wallpaper, and music in my study.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today is Bug-Off.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Diana placed her Virgo harp up for sale.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (tomorrow is the Summer Solstice, the longest day of the year in Zen!).
- Checked Harvey's shop (office clock and zen barrel). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, blue aloha tee & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato tail, tricera tail, dinosaur egg & pachy skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Sent a mail to Diana with the Virgo harp she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her house interior design.
- Talked and greeted every villager in my town. 
- Let Nat dine on the most delectable horned hercules beetle. There's no way he is keeping it for scientific purposes. Got 116 points, guaranteed first place for the Bug-Off.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a couple of dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Said good-bye to Gabi.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling near my graveyard.
- Requested the final expansion for my back room from Tom Nook.
- Ordered some more furniture from my catalog for my study.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Diana at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (today is Father's Day).
- Checked Harvey's shop (ringtoss and outdoor sign). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, mermaid wall & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera skull, diplo hip, trilobite & pachy tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Phineas and he gave me the Neighborhood Traveler badge.
- Scanned Kapp'n Amiibo card with Wisp and ask for something. Got a box corner sofa and 5 MEOW coupons.
- Stopped Muffy from moving out.
- Anchovy wanted a dragonfly. Caught him a darner dragonfly.
- Colton wanted to visit my house. Had a 11:30AM visitation.
- Genji wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Olaf wanted a new furniture for his house. Gave him a dreamcatcher.


----------



## tizzeon

Today in Castelia:

- It is Summer Solstice! So I went to talk to Isabelle in the plaza and received a pair of ladder glasses, making me look very goofy! It's nice that all my villagers have a special saying in regards to it being the longest day of the year.
- Today is Father's day and so received a red carnation in the mail from mom.
- Tia wanted a river fish. I gave her a dorado - in return she gave me a minimalist dresser. Not worth it 
- Anchovy wanted a small piece of furniture. Gave him a customised garden gnome - in return he gave me a black katana. Better than Tia's gift by a mile.
- Bruce wanted me to bury a time capsule for him. I buried it near his house - an easy place for me to remember.
- Kiki came to take a peek at my house!
- Wolfgang was too shy to give a gift to Kiki so he got me to do it. He gave her a top but she didn't even try it on; always difficult to buy clothes for other people 
- Sylvia wanted Tia to visit her house so I brought her over.
- Drank my daily cup O'joe, D.J. K.K. was also hanging around at the Roost. Brewster wouldn't let me work since today is technically a holiday 
- Finally customised all my fancy display cases in my museum exhibit to beige! Cyrus can now finally rest  With all this customising, I got the silver badge from Phineas.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the red carnation in the mail on both my mayor and my alt.
- Got the ladder shades from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received Gabi's picture in the mail.
- Got the red carnation in the mail.
- Got the ladder shades from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Had Cyrus customize my classic bookcase to violet brown and added it to my study.
- Added the furniture I ordered yesterday to my study and played around with decorating.
- Scanned in Jay's Amiibo card and invited him to move into Gabi's old spot.
- Removed the flowers around Gabi's old plot and laid down patterns for Jay to move in.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Peggy at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up. Woke him up and help him remember that he was going to Italy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (bathroom shelf and billboard). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid carpet, red aloha tee & cabana armchair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo hip, T.rex tail, sabertooth torso & ankylo torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found a lost book. Returned it to Colton.
- Scanned Kapp'n Amiibo card with Wisp and ask for something. Got a phone box and 5 MEOW coupons.
- Sent a mail to Boone with the cabin wardrobe attachecd for him to place it in his house. 
- Boone invited me to his place. Had a 12PM visitation.
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Diana wanted an ocean fish. Caught her a seahorse.
- Genji wanted to play hide-and-seek. Chops and Diana the other two players.
- Sally wanted a new furniture. Gave her a classic table.


----------



## Hanoumi

Today Peewee moved out of my town leaving me with a nice letter. I also got Pashmina's picture for my collection. At the end, I recruited Cube to join my town. He should be over in a couple of days and hopefully will set up in the plot I assigned for him, fingers crossed.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Today is Jacques' birthday and I gave him a present which he really liked. And Agent S was there too. They're definitely the best buds together and it warms my heart.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Jay to plot his house exactly where I wanted it.
- Removed the patterns around Jay's plot and replaced the flowers.
- Planted some blue hydrangea bushes around Jay's plot.
- Caught a fly which completed my bug encyclopedia!
- Donated the fly to the museum which completed my bug exhibit!
- Got the gold Professor of Entomology badge from Phineas!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Duckling

I play ACNH, I just started on Sunday!!
The museum opened which is pretty cool! Leif also came yesterday, so I got lots of pretty flowers for my island! It’s not a lot, but as I continue playing, I’ll post here more often!!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Thunderstorm today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Peggy at the cafe another day in a row. Peggy must like Brewster's coffee.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Chops put his moth orchid up for sale, bought it and resold it to Reese.
- Checked Harvey's shop (cruiser bike and store shelf). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, aloha short & mermaid closet). Nothing to buy.
- Customised the bathtub with the help of Cyrus to a cedar bathtub.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero torso, dinosaur egg, dinosaur track & dimetrodon tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Scanned Gladys Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to move in to Zen. Olaf to make way.
- Stopped Colton from moving away.
- Anchovy wanted me to deliver something to Sally for him. Delivered it to Sally for him.
- Genji wanted to replace his outdoor bath. Gave him a cedar bathtub.
- Muffy wanted to hangout at my place. Invited her over for a 4:50PM visitation.
- Sally wanted a butterfly. Caught her a monarch butterfly from island tour.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Jay and welcomed him to town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Rearranged some of the furniture in my study.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## _Rainy_

Reached best friend status with Octavian


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Made a new save file to check on Gladys plot placement. She placed it on Olaf's old spot.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one else at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (basic display stand and tin watering can). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid carpet, aloha short & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy.
- Demolished the Zen Clock to be constructed somewhere else. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero tail, spino tail, dinosaur egg & iguanodon skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (lamentoid, mega howloid & mini oombloid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Snooty Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp and ordered a decorative plate from Snooty's RV.
- Anchovy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Boone wanted a new furniture. Caught him a horned hercules beetle for him to train into a true Hercules 
- Chops wanted a snail. Gave him a snail that I had stored up in case villagers requested me to catch one.
- Peggy wanted to return something to Boone. Returned it to Boone for her.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited my husband's town and invited Cole to move in!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my second rococo shelf to gothic black.
- Continued to work on decorating my study.  It's really starting to come together.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one else at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Anchovy put his Pisces lamp up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (modern hospital bed and round electric sign). Got the modern hospital bed.
- Checked the island shop (aloha short, sailor's hat & mermaid dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Commissioned the building of the Zen clock PWP in a new location. Paid off the construction cost. 
- Donated a tarantula to the museum. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (archelon torso, trilobite, styraco tail & coprolite) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Placed Anchovy's picture in the Hall of Memories exhibit at the museum.
- Scanned Wade's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Anchovy wanted a new furniture. Bought the Pisces lamp that he put up for sale in Re-Tail and gave it back to him lol. Finally got Anchovy's picture! 
- Diana wanted to surprise Sally with a present. Delivered it to Sally for her.
- Genji wanted a yellow butterfly. Caught one for him by the river.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Cole plotted his house exactly where I wanted it.
- Removed the patterns from around Cole's plot and replaced the flowers I had moved. I may need to swap them out for a different color, but I'll figure that out once I can see them against his house.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a gold nugget from the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my rococo shelf from Cyrus and added it back to my house.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my gold nuggets.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for the Zen clock PWP. Chops, Gladys, Peggy and Sally attended.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one else at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Anchovy put his Pisces lamp up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (cornstalks and ramen cup). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow hibiscus start, mermaid wall & mermaid chair). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (completion of Zen clock and rare moon on sale at T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (coprolite, ichthyo skull, parasaur torso & shark tooth) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Wade's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Anchovy wanted me to pass something to Genji. Passed it to Genji for him.
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple.
- Diana wanted to replace her chaise lounge. Got her a princess sofa.
- Genji wanted to hangout at my house. Had a 10:30AM visitation.
- Genji wanted me to bring Chops over to his place. Brought Chops over.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Cole and welcomed him to my town.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Changed out the blue roses next to Cole's house for purple roses and it looks much better.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Picked up my golden chair from Cyrus.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Gladys at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked on the bush starts and tree saplings I planted the day before for growth.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Anchovy put his arcade machine up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (whole pizaa and autograph cards). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid carpet, green wet suit & mermaid bed). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (iguanodon torso, amber, apato skull & sabertooth torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Found Saharah and got flooring and wallpaper (garden wall & chessboard rug).
- Scanned Bitty's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Stopped Boone from moving out.
- Updated my dream town at dream suite. Got 5,000 bells from Luna.
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect orange.
- Muffy wanted to pass something to Sally. Passed it to Sally for her.


----------



## SirSean

Tidied up my town quite a bit. Got rid of a bunch of weeds and cut down some trees.


----------



## tizzeon

Today in Castelia: 

- Saharah is in town; let her come-over to my 'palace' to redecorate it. Instant regret - she made it look so ugly with a dotted rug + kitschy wall combo  Actually I've been thinking that she is one of my least favourite NPCs ever since I learnt the rumour that she fakes her accent. Also she is always walking into buildings + trees + random villagers + me - kinda rude in my opinion. 
- Gave Kiki a perfect cherry since she wanted to experience eating perfect fruit. Gave me a bromeliaceae; didn't know of it before and did a double-take on the name.
- Anchovy wanted some new furniture - gave him a croton plant. In return, he gave me a lunar rover.
- Sylvia wanted me to deliver a package to Anchovy. Turns out that package was a present to me and he gave me a raglan tee - I sold it haha.
- Henry wanted signatures for his petition 'Remember the Golden Rule'...don't know what rule this refers to but I got the signatures at another TBTer's town. He gave me a mop in return; thanks Henry 
- Had my daily cup of coffee whilst sitting next to the ungrateful frog Henry. Did my part-time shift.
- Bought a counter seat from the campsite which should look good in the kitchen room I'm currently trying to come-up with!
- Dug up 3 fossils and 3 gyroids. Sold said fossils and chucked the gyroids into my museum exhibit.
- Bought the yellow raincoat at the Able sisters. Ordered the yellow rain boots from the catalogue to match.
- Customised my bathtub to the Cedar option to be placed in my onsen room.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Portia pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and finally got the basement wall!
- Planted another cedar tree near my graveyard.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## SirSean

Moved some more trees around and did some fishing


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.
- Scanned in two new QR codes with Sable: a gravestone and a painting for my study.
- Had Cyrus customize the fancy picture frame with my new custom painting and added it over the fireplace. My study is almost complete!


----------



## meggiewes

I am totally changing up my town again! I was going to have it super customized and more modern looking, but I decided that since I'm probably not getting another copy of NL any time soon, I'm tearing it all down to transform it into a more natural forest town. So this means I get to tear down all of the PWPs I have and tear up all of the paths. I like working with where people plop down their houses, so I think this will be really fun to do.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## my-peculiar-dream

i've mostly been playing in ethereal today, and after an all nighter and approximately 30+ hours of no sleep i was constantly finding myself clueless to what i was doing ~

i bred a lot of hybrids, planted lots of bushes, worked on dirt paths, demolished PWPs and built new ones, bought fertilizers ((  ugh, i must be close to that sweet golden shovel  )), caught the pike, salmon, king salmon, bell cricket, cricket and violin beetle and donated those (currently time traveling in autumn, i'm only missing the badgworm and dung beetle and a few fish), designed villagers' houses to my best ability and tried to look for the house exteriors that i want. i also crossed my fingers and hoped that i'd get a jock camper (preferably goose or flip, but anyone will do) but i didn't get one yet.

i'm still quite baffled on how i started ethereal in march/april of this year and i'm so close to having finished the whole town, encyclopedias and my badge collection ;; or maybe it just proves that i have no life lmaoo


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought a real Moving Painting from Redd for decorating purposes.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Belle T

Finally upgraded Super T&T to T.I.Y.

Now I have many new and unique ways to waste my money!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down an orange tree in my residential area and replaced it with a regular sapling.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## saerom

i caught a coelacanth _had to look up that spelling_ for the first time! and on first try!  hope blathers will like it <3


----------



## meggiewes

I have almost my entire town cleaned up again with no paths. I am slowly tearing down all my PWPs except for the ones in my campsite because that look will be expanded over my entire town.


----------



## PeachTeaACNL

Yessir yessir I got a coelacanth for the first time :0


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## reggiesteadygo

Finally renovated my train station ❤❤❤


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Sloom

don't know if this counts as an accomplishment since it was just random luck but I decided to start a new acnl town a couple days ago and the third random move-in today was Marshal! that honestly would've been the highlight of my entire life if it happened when I first played nl before the amiibo update but I'm still pretty chuffed about it now haha


----------



## Jables

Did some more gardening, and got some extra paths laid down in my town. Hoping to get Bob soon, and then after I sell my turnips, TT to get rid of Kody so I can finally have Scoot >


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Planted a new cedar sapling in front of Antonio's house.
- Fixed the flowers around Bruce's house so now he has a mixture of white tulips and blue pansies.  They look so good with the blue hydrangea bushes in bloom!


----------



## mangoseason

Asked Tom Nook for my secret storage & paid off the museum expansion. Isabelle is working so hard I kinda wanna invite her over for a day of pampering.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling in the area that will be my alt's house.
- Fixed the flowers around Jay's house so now he has a mixture of white cosmos and blue pansies.
- Fixed the flowers around Hans' house so now he has a mixture of white pansies and purple tulips.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Deirdre gave me her picture and I added it to my museum room.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Portia.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling in front of Antonio's house.
- Removed the flowers from around Portia's house and placed down patterns for my next villager's plot.
- Scanned in Claude's Amiibo card and ordered two elegant benches and an elegant chair from his RV.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Darby

Just a little thing to mention, I found a skeleton in Flora’s closet... How adorable is that? Plus my lucky item is ballet slippers so I get to wear a very special ensemble today (ballet dress, leg warmers, black rose as an accessory topped off with a princess crown all kept on its own mannequin because it’s my fav) and run around my lovely little happy place all day today. Yay me, thank you Nintendo!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a regular sapling in my graveyard.
- Scanned in Diva's Amiibo card and invited her to move to town.
- Prepared Diva's spot by filling in the area with basic flowers and planting some holly bushes.
- Had Cyrus refurbish one of my elegant benches and the elegant chair to black.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Diva to plot in the correct spot.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a second regular sapling in my graveyard.
- Removed the patterns from around Diva's plot and planted purple violets and white lilies around her house.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Diva and welcomed her to town.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling in front of Hans' house.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Clock

I did a few requests and stopped Bob from moving out.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked the game after being away for 12 days. Dirt paths I made are covered by grass now, going to remake them. 
- Donated the brown cicada, cicada shell, evening cicada, walker cicada to the museum.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (wood display stand and menu chalkboard). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (aloha shorts, red aloha tee & wave breaker). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (a fine nine lamp for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Customed the natural lamp to off-white shade, the natural chair to off-white, the mug to checkered design and hot chocolate beverage, the natural low table to light brown, and the stacked magazines to cuisine magazines. 
- Deposited 100,001 bells into the ABD.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero torso, mammoth torso, parasaur skull & dinosaur track) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids (gargloid, oboid & sproid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Katie and brought her to another town. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for a present and got a vintage picture of her. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Updated my dream town at the dream suite and got 5,000 bells form Luna.
- Anchovy is moving out on the 19th of this month. Wish him well on his journey for new adventure outside of Zen.
- Genji wanted me to shake a pear tree for him. Got him a perfect pear instead. 
- Gladys wanted me to help her collect signatures for her 'Read 100 Books a Year' petition. Got the signatures for her. 
- Sally wanted me to dig up the time capsule I buried for her. Dug it up and gave it to her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bertha pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a tree, dug up a bush and planted a new sapling near the Event Plaza.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Sally at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (office clock and toolbox). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the holly bush starts I planted yesterday for growth.
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, black wet suit & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (a rare rococo clock for sale at T&T Emporium). 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato torso, ptera left wing, dinosaur egg & tricera tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Bitty's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Boone wanted me to bury a time capsule for him. Buried it for him in the spot I buried all the other time capsules. 
- Diana wanted to visit my place. Had a 12PM visitation.
- Colton wanted to visit my place. Had a 10AM visitation.
- Genji wanted a cherry. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Gladys wanted to play a game of hide-and-seek. Boone and Colton the other two players.
- Peggy wanted me to return something Colton left at her home. Returned it to Colton for her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bruce pinged me to move and I agreed.  No need to keep him since he's already in my second town.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Cut down a tree and planted a cedar sapling near my alt's future house.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Tortimer was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found a lost item.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Poppy the normal squirrel set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (water pot and moss ball). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (tropical vista, sailor's hat & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy.
- Donated a walking leaf to the museum.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino tail, spino torso, styraco torso & pachy skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item. Returned it to Muffy.
- Found Saharah and got the backgammon wall and charcoal tile. 
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect peach. 
- Genji wanted a new furniture. Got him a paper wall lamp.
- Gladys have a present for Genji but is too shy to pass it to him. Passed it to Genji for her.


----------



## Noelle2028

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



I also finished some paths! (Well I tried, barold’s house is in the way of one). I also caught a walking leaf for the first time. Freaked me out at first when it started moving.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



hijessicarose said:


> Ahhh. Is the Beautiful Town Ordinance worth it? I'm planting a ton of flowers.. but Late Owl is a good one cause I stay up really late catching bugs Lol.


 I prefer beautiful town because I can easily just change my ds time a little if I’m up late.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a few trees and planted another cedar sapling near my alt's future house.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, No one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his paper lantern up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (platform and cruiser bike). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, sailor's hat & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ichthyo skull, amber, dimetrodon tail & spino torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Snooty's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Genji with the paper lantern he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his house interior design.
- Boone wanted me to come over and see how he lives. Had a 2:30PM visitation and bought the blue diamond tee he put up that didn't match his house.
- Chops wanted a sea bass. Caught him a sea bass. 
- Colton wanted me to return something to Boone. Returned it to Boone for him.
- Gladys wanted a new furniture. Gave her a round pillow.
- Peggy wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect cherry.
- Muffy wanted to check out my house. Brought her over for a visitation.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Going to start doing this as of tomorrow, making a insta NL group chat to help me with my resetting problem, if anyone would like to join I would be so happy


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a tree and planted a regular sapling near my Event Plaza.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## reggiesteadygo

Removed some of my plot reset paths. Not expecting new move-ins anytime soon and I've been putting off getting rid of them for a while now guess some of my irl depression has seeped into my in-game persona heh
Planted a few bamboo shoots to make little fence things
Did a few errands for my villagers; admittedly reset every time someone wanted to ask for signatures for their petition since I wasn't in the mood to do so (got scolded by Resetti a couple times, at that) 
Started breeding more hybrid flowers~


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, No one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his paper lantern up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (store shelf and roasted dino meat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (kappa-costume pants, mermaid carpet & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (this saturday is the big Bug-Off).
- Donated a giant snakehead to the museum.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino tail, styraco skull, ptera skull & tricera torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Saharah and got stone wall and sandlot.
- Found Katie and brought her to Playtown but she dropped her ticket at the train station. *Fail*
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp. 
- Sent a mail to Genji with the paper lantern he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his house interior design.
- Colton wanted a walker cicada. Caught him one. 
- Diana wanted to get signatures for her 'Save the T-shirt' petition. Got signatures for her when I visited Playtown. 
- Gladys wanted to replace the round pillow with something the same size. Got her a spinning wheel. 
- Peggy wanted a peach. Gave her a perfect peach.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a present for Jay's upcoming birthday party.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling near where my alt's house will be.
- Planted some holly bushes around Bertha's house.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Peggy at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, No one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his paper lantern up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (wooden bucket and lectern with mic). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (orange wet suit, straw hat & cabana dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera skull, iguanodon tail, archaeopteryx & dinosaur track) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Katie again and brought her to Fun.
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp. 
- Woke Gulliver up and help him remember that he was going to Scotland. 
- Boone wanted to replace his surgeonfish. Caught a clownfish for him.
- Chops wanted a robust cicada. Caught him one and he replaced his Neon Tetra with it. 
- Gladys wanted a fruit to improve her diet. Gave her a perfect cherry.
- Muffy wanted me to return something to Anchovy. Returned it to Anchovy for her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling near where my alt's house will be.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Gladys at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. .
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, No one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his paper lantern up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (store shelf and imperial chair). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red hibiscus start, mermaid carpet & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (T.rex skull, plesio neck, T.rex tail & plesio neck) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Snooty's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp. 
- Hosted a TBTer for item pickup, Katie visit and a signature run.
- Colton invited me to go over to his place. Had a 12PM visitation.
- Genji wanted to replace his evening cicada. Caught him a giant cicada.
- Peggy wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect orange.
- Sally wanted to visit my house. Brought her over for a visitation.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new cedar sapling near where my alt's house will be.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, No one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (cable spool and wooden counter). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow hisbiscus start, captain's hat & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Customised the wooden counter to brown body colour and colourful dots display and placed it in the Japanese Izakaya at my museum.
- Customised 4 counter table to Zen body colour and placed it in the Japanese Izakaya at my museum. Another 6 more to go.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (trilobite, mammoth skull, Tricera tail & ammonite) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (tall quazoid, howloid & lamentoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Phineas and got the Letter Writer badge.
- Put the greenhouse box up for sale at Re-tail
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to give me something, got a bunk bed. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp. 
- Visited the Reset Surveillance Center. 
- Boone wanted to see more of my place. Invited him for a 10AM visitation.
- Boone wanted to me to visit his place after I talked to him again lol. Missed the 9PM visit time by accident.
- Chops wanted me to help him pass something to Anchovy because he is shy. Passed it to Anchovy for him.
- Colton wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect orange. 
- Peggy wanted to replace her sunflower. Gave her a hawthorn bonsai.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Planted a new cedar sapling near the Town Hall.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Yesterday, I finished paying off my final home loan and today, I just woke fossils and made a delivery.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, No one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his biwa lute up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (wooden duckboards and lectern with mic). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (kappa costume, black wet suit & Diver Dan). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (tomorrow is bug-off and an extremely rare deluxe washer for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Customised 4 counter table to Zen body colour and placed it in the Japanese Izakaya at my museum.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (T.rex Tail, Stego Tail, Plesio Neck & Fern Fossil) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 6 hits...
- Sent a mail to Genji with the biwa lute he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his house interior design.
- Sent a mail to Gladys with the floor seat attached in it for her to replace the dawn tee.
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Hosted 1 TBTer for signature collection.
- Boone wanted a rainbow stag. Still looking for one for him.
- Chops wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear.
- Gladys wanted me to have a look at her place. Had a 11:30 visitation and bought the dawn tee to remove it from her house.
- Peggy wanted signatures for her 'No More, Like, Icky Stuff!' petition. Got 6 signatures for her from Fun town.
- Sally wanted a new furniture. Got her a classic desk.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Jay's birthday and gave him a gift.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a few trees and planted a regular sapling near my Event Plaza.


----------



## BlueRoses

In Lumeria today:

- Ran around my town and dug up some fossils, gyroids and unwanted flowers. 
- Talked to Kitty non-stop to increase the possibility of getting a PWP.
-Went to the beach and to clean up the seashells 
-Had a coffee at the cafe, Fauna was there
-Worked at the cafe. As a reward I got superb coffee beans and a coffeemaker
-I talked to Zell non-stop to increase the chance of him moving out. During one of our conversations he gave me an arctic-camo tee.
-Went to the museum and assessed the fossils. (ankylo tail, mammoth torso, ichthyo skull, stego tail)
- Had a spare bamboo basket so I went to Club LOL to give Shrunk his snack. I got the 'Love' joke.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture for sale. Nothing new. Saw that I forgot to take my customised mug home.
-Sold the fossils and gyroids plus the t-shirt.
-Checked my encyclopedia for any other bugs, fish, sea creatures to catch.
-Shaken all the trees to catch the bee. Caught it eventually.
-Caught the banded dragonfly twice.
-Went fishing in the sea. Caught a zebra turkeyfish and loads of sea bass :/ 
-Went to the museum and donated the zebra turkeyfish, bee and banded dragonfly
-Went to may mayor's house and finished up decorating the basement and second floor.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today is Bug-Off! No villager requests today.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (firewood and garden lantern). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (pirate's hat, snorkel mask & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy. 
- Customised natural table to light brown body colour and placed it in my study room. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (plesio skull, plesio torso, raptor torso & T.rex skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Found Katie and brought her to Nana. 
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Hosted 4 TBTers for Tortimer Island visitation to catch Napoleonfish, to visit Wade's RV and items collection.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I completed few rooms in Yusuke's house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Got a new song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Said good-bye to Bertha.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a tree and planted a new cedar sapling near my Town Hall.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## BlueRoses

Today in Lumeria: 
- Went around my town and dug up some fossils, gyroids and even a pitfall seed.
 - Went to find Zell and buried a pitfall in froont of him for fun.
- Spoke to all my villagers, Agnes requested a wisteria trellis!
- Spoke to kitty non stop for a higher chance of a PWP.
- Went to the cafe for coffee, Wart.Jr was there but he doesn't live in my town. 
- Got the job and in reward Brewster gave me superb coffee beans and a coffee cup.
- Didnt like the landscaping in front of the cafe so I took down the path and got rid of the flowers for now. 
- Spoke to Rudy non stop so he can leave.
- Moved the cedar saplings on the plaza to a museum exhibit. 
- Asked Blathers to assess the fossils (T.Rex skull, Stego torso, Amber). 
- Bought some things I needed on the Main Street
- I got bamboo from the shops to give to Shrunk. 
- Shrunk gave me the 'Anger' joke.
- Went to my campground, Harvey was selling a billboard and a milk can. Bought the billboard. 
- Checked the campsite. No one was there.
- Shaken all the trees. Got a flat-screen TV. 
- On the last tree I got stung by bees. Had medicine on me anyway.
- Went to Retail and sold all the fossils, gyroids and furniture. 
- Took down the left room to replace it with a study.


----------



## Belle T

What I've learned from Animal Crossing is that cheating and poor sportsmanship is a valid method for winning a bug catching competition.  Got my second gold Bug Off trophy.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan's in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (tall garden rock and teppanyaki grill). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (pirate's hat, snorkel mask & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (Bug-Off results & today from 4PM, all items in T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Customised natural table to light brown body colour and placed it in my study room. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo skull, ichthyo skull, apato tail & megacero torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Placed patterns on the floor to prepare for the arrival of a new villager. 
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Had a surprise visit from Chops. 
- Hosted 1 TBTers for item dropoff and to visit Wade's RV.
- Anchovy is moving out tomorrow. Said my goodbyes and wish him luck in his future adventures.
- Diana wanted a river fish. Caught her a neon tetra.
- Genji invited me over to his place. Had a 1PM visitation.
- Muffy wanted a cherry. Gave her a perfect cherry.
- Muffy had another request and wanted a new furniture. Gave her an emperor butterfly and she replaced her rococo shelf with it, bad choice...
- Peggy wanted me to pass a package meant for Gladys that was wrongly delivered to her mail. Handed it to Gladys for her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down the orange trees behind my Town Hall and replaced them with cedar saplings.
- Scanned in Zell's Amiibo card and invited him to move into town.
- Removed the flowers and placed patterns around Bertha's old plot to prepare it for Zell.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Sally at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Joan's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (air pump and rice bales). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red-hibiscus start, snorkel mask & mermaid screen). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 5PM, all items in T&T Emporium will be half price)
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dimetrodon skull, raptor skull, ichthyo torso & styraco tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mega buzzoid, tall lamentoid & tall strumboid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Sent a mail to Chops with the classic desk attached in it for him to place it in his home.
- Scanned Tucker's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him to move to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Boone, Genji, Muffy & Pelly were my customers. 
- Chops wanted to visit my house. Brought him over for a visitation.
- Chops invited me to visit his house after we talked again. Visited his house.
- Colton invited me to visit his house after we talked again. Had a visitation at 4:40PM.
- Colton wanted a cherry. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Genji wanted a cicada. Caught him an evening cicada.
- Gladys wanted a new furniture. Got her a pin wheel.
- Muffy wanted to visit my house. Invited her for a 4:50PM visitation.
- Peggy wanted me to help her return something Genji left at her home. Returned it to Genji for her.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## 14joe41

Today was an awesome day in my town! So good! I finally achieved 10 public works projects which meant that I'm on track to getting a perfect town! Not only did the Jacob's ladder pop up, but now I have the opportunity to upgrade my town hall to fairytale mode and to get a flower clock. If that ain't a win-win idk what is!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Bruce.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Removed the flowers from around Bruce's house and placed patterns in preparation for whoever my next villager will be.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Successfully plotted Zell in the correct spot.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a tree and planted a new regular sapling near my Event Plaza.
- Started removing the patterns from around Zell's plot, but I haven't decided on the flower combination to put down just yet.


----------



## porkpie28

After 6 months I have started to pick up this game again


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Thunderstorm today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Tortimer was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Sally put her classic desk up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (exercise ball and metal-and-wood chair). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow- hibiscus start, pirate hat & life ring). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare rococo table for sale in T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (plesio skull, apato skull, Peking man & T.rex tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Gulliver and help him remember that he was going to India.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Received Katie from another player. 
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo with Wisp and invited him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Genji with the lucky frog attached in it for him to place in his home. 
- Sent a mail to Sally with the classic desk she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Worked at the Roost. Genji, Angus, Muffy & Phineas were my customers.
- Boone wanted to visit my place. Invited him for a 1:40PM visitation.
- Chops wanted me to catch him a black bass. Caught him a black bass. 
- Chops wanted me to return a package to Muffy that was wrongly delivered to him. Returned it to Muffy for him. 
- Colton wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Genji invited me to visit his place. Had a 1:30PM visitation.
- Gladys wanted to visit my place. Invited her for a 4:30PM visitation.
- Peggy wanted new furniture. Gave her a cabin bed. 
- Sally wanted signatures for her 'Wear More Hats' petition. Got her signatures in Fun town.
- Sally wanted me to visit her place. Had a 5PM visitation.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bruce sent me his picture in the mail.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Began filling Bruce's empty plot with flowers to keep the ore rock from spawning there.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Zell and welcomed him to my town.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new regular sapling near Re-Tail.
- Planted black tulips and white lilies around Zell's house.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Cooper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. No furniture up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (firewood and kick scooter). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, pirate's hat & mermaid bed). Nothing to buy. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (raptor torso, diplo hip, styraco torso & parasaur tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (squelchoid, tall clankoid & tall dingloid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits!
- Sent a mail to Sally with the green pantry attached in it for her to put in her home.
- Scanned Wade's Amiibo with Wisp and invited him to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Welcomed Tucker to Zen town as the mayor.
- Worked at the Roost. Colton, Chops, Peggy & Gracie were my customers.
- Visited Redd's Gallery, genuine Proper Painting was up for sale. Didn't get it. 
- Boone invited me to his place. Went over for a visitation. 
- Boone wanted me to help him catch a goliath beetle. 
- Chops wanted to visit my house. Invited him over for a 2PM visitation.
- Diana invited me to visit her house. Set a 9PM visitation. 
- Colton wanted me to find a replacement for his walker cicada. Gave him a seahorse as a replacement. 
- Genji had business with Colton. Brought Colton over to Genji's house for him.
- Gladys wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect peach.
- Sally wanted me to pass a package to Genji. Passed it to Genji for her.


----------



## Hobowire

finally got the ornament tree to spawn!!!!!


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. No furniture up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (milk canister and fish on a board). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid carpet, captain's hat & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato skull, megacero torso, mammoth skull & ankylo torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Scanned Bitty's Amiibo with Wisp and invited her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Boone wanted a saw shark. Caught one for him.
- Chops wanted to visit my house. Brought him over to my house for a visitation.
- Colton wanted a new furniture. Got him a plate armor. 
- Diana wanted me to run a delivery. Delivered a package to Colton for her.
- Genji wanted me to shake a cherry tree for him. Gave him a perfect cherry instead.
- Muffy wanted to play hide-and-seek. Diana and Gladys were the other two players.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Mitzi moved into my town after Timbra left like two days ago. I also found Gulliver on the beach, dug up a time capsule for Dizzy, and gave fruit to Melba.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Irelia

So I finally got my marketplace working out. For so long my ables and nooks were on my beach because I just couldn't figure out how I wanted to structure it. BUT I FIGURED IT OUT

Super happy with how it turned out.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Planted two new cedar saplings along my main pathway.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Chops at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone set up camp at the campground in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Pippy the peppy rabbit villager set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Boone put his cabin clock up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (brick oven and air pump). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (straw hat, aloha shorts & mermaid screen). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today is the meteor shower).
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD and saved two mails at the post office.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dimetrodon tail, mammoth torso, tricera tail & archelon torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item and returned it to Diana.
- Found Katie and brought her to Fun town.
- Found Saharah and got gold screen wall and regal floor from her.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits!
- Sent a mail to Boone with the cabin clock attached in it so that he can retain his home interior design.
- Scanned Bitty's Amiibo with Wisp and invited her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Stopped Sally from moving out.
- Updated my dream town at the dream suite and got 5,000 bells from Luna.
- Worked at the Roost. Peggy, Chops, Boone & Digby were my customers.
- Boone wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Boone wanted me to return something to Colton. Returned it to Colton for him.
- Gladys wanted a new furniture. Got her a screen.
- Peggy wanted me to help catch her a butterfly. Caught her a Raja Brooke butterfly.


----------



## mangoseason

All the brown patches were bothering me so I went around and planted flowers in the areas near my house. I’ll be monitoring them closely


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Cut down a tree near Re-Tail and replanted a regular sapling.
- Cut down a few trees near my house and planted some cedar saplings.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Punchy the lazy cat villager set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Diana put her croton up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (barrel planter and not sure - a visitor bought it). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, aloha shorts & wave breaker). Nothing to buy. 
- Completed the Local Fruit and Outside Options Initiatives to get 4 MEOW coupons. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (styraco tail, spino tail, ankylo skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 6 hits.
- Scanned Bitty's Amiibo with Wisp and invited her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Colton with a regal chair attached in it for him to place in his home.
- Sent a mail to Gladys with an old sewing machine attached in it for her to place in her home. 
- Sent a mail to Peggy with the cabin wall clock attached in it for her to place in her home. 
- Worked at the Roost. Diana, Tucker, Mint and Phineas were my customers.
- Boone wanted me to pass an apology gift to Colton. Passed it to Colton for him.
- Colton wanted me to bring Genji over to his place. Brought Genji over to his place for him.
- Colton wanted me to visit his place. Had a 12PM visitation.
- Diana wanted a new furniture. Gave her a princess dresser.
- Gladys wanted to practice being a hostess. Went over to her place for her to practice.
- Peggy is feeling lonely and wanted me to hang out at her place. Went over to hang out for a bit.
- Sally wanted a robust cicada. Caught one for her.
- Tucker wanted to visit my place. Invited him for a 12:10PM visitation.


----------



## Darby

So, finally... deep breath, after losing my town to that cyber ahole terrorist and restarting on March 25th, Frita is finally in boxes today, she will be remembered fondly but she just wasn’t my cup of meat. And I have been going back and forth for four months on who my uchi should be... boring details but long story as short as I can, between all of my amiibo cards I scan for coupons, TODAY when I head into see what clothes are for sale, Sable is sewing a Natty shirt - Muffy’s original and if that didn’t already blow my mind, the zebra umbrella displayed in the accessories certainly would have... So, being slightly superstitious, I’m going to take that as a sign... I mean it could have been anything or even another uchi’s right? Now if I can get her house exactly where Frita’s is, I’d be one happy camper. Wish me luck and thank you for letting me vent, I find this stuff stressful even if it’s virtual.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Today was my First day in Pebble!
Today I;
-Did the essential stuff (placed my house and planted tree)
-I gathered shells from the beach and played off my home loan, my home should be done tomorrow! Yaya
-Talking to all of my villagers
-Bought a shovel and bug net
-Got the watering can from Isabelle
Took it easy for today in Pebble! I also joined the "keep a town for a year" challenge! So that'll be fun!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.
- Ordered some gifts from my catalog for Grizzly's upcoming birthday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a new regular sapling near the Event Plaza.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Tucker at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone is camped at the campground in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Ozzie the lazy koala villager set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (bamboo fence and wooden bucket). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, yellow-hibiscus start & life preserver). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (there's a fine king for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Completed the Green Thumb, HQ Stag Beetle and Bug Boss Initiatives to get 6 MEOW coupons. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego tail, archelon skull, coprolite & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Put Genji's picture in the Hall of Memories (exhibit room 1) at the museum. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo with Wisp and asked her for something, got a kitchen scale. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Stopped Boone from leaving Zen.
- Worked at the Roost. Tucker, Muffy, Colton and Phyllis were my customers.
- Chops wanted me to return something he borrowed from Diana for him. Returned it to Diana for him.
- Diana wanted to play a game of hide-and-seek. Boone and Chops were the other two players.
- Genji wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect peach. Got Genji's picture!
- Gladys wanted me to visit her place. Had a 6PM visitation.
- Muffy wanted a new furniture. Gave her a rococo shelf. 
- Peggy invited me to visit her place. Had a 2PM visitation.
- Peggy wanted me to help her get signatures for her 'Mandatory Morning Muffins' petition. Got signatures from Fun town for her. 
- Sally wanted to visit my house. Brought her over for a visitation.
- Sally wanted me to catch her a river fish. Caught her an angelfish.


----------



## Darby

So I’m taking a break from plot resetting before I throw my Nintendo against the wall. So the first time, Muffy decided to plot behind Tom beside Pekoe kind of in front of me and that’s great and all, I appreciate that she likes me and us enough to want to be close but I want her basically where Frita was ‘cuz it’s kind of by the lighthouse and my little pea brain latches onto things like how uchis are afraid of the dark and now I just want her there so I can put my 10th nearby her and my map will be perfect... I prefer to have my villagers spread out and kind of random, it gives me a reason to go all over and also, I like to watch the little things on the title screen and it’s better if they’re not all clumped up so I can see the whole town you know? Well, I’m about to do my tenth alt... And I guess it wouldn’t have been so bad if I’d done the QR code squares but I didn’t so after the first few tries I went in as mayor last night to lay the gd QRs and discovered my system clock was off... and I decided to fix it... So that happened but it took a few save and quits to get me all straightened out and it’s a freaking miracle I was able to go back to plot resetting with what I think was my fifth or sixth alt with the QR squares down, Frita gone and Muffy’s new plot somewhere but never where I wanted it... Alt9 had it practically on top of the campsite so I came here to vent, but I guess it’s good that it finally moved from that area near my house...

Many resets later...
Well, the plot finally appeared somewhere I can live with but not where I wanted it... She stuck herself over by Stitches, Wolfgang and Flora. So now I’m considering just putting the zen bell where Frita’s house was and creating my little zen garden park area there instead so I can put an end to this insanity... Two tears, two tears in a bucket... The plot kept creeping closer and closer to my front door and there’s always been a damn dandelion in Frita’s barren spot each time...  It’s so weird, like Frita cursed me or flipped me off, I don’t know if placing Muffy’s house in the exact same spot is really worth the headache now. I’m going to go think about it before I save.

Many, many resets later AND the patience of a saint, Muffy finally plotted in Frita’s old spot EXACTLY. I can’t even... anymore... so exasperating... but I’m glad I got her where I wanted her so I guess all that agonizing suffering was worth it but I was beginning to think it’d take till the twelfth of never. Thank you once again for giving me a place to vent.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo chair to gothic black.
- Planted a new regular sapling near the Event Plaza.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Sally at the cafe.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Wendall's RV was parked. Ordered scattered papers and sloppy sink.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (propane tanks and garden faucet). Nothing to buy.
- Checked Redd's Gallery and got the geniune Wild Painting.
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, mermaid wall & mermaid dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (fireworks show this coming Sunday at 7PM).
- Completed the Axe Collector and Host the Most Initiatives to get 4 MEOW coupons. 
- Commissioned the building of the Wisteria Trellis and paid off the construction cost. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (Peking man, tricera tail, spino torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Got Muffy to propose the Wisteria Trellis.
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo with Wisp and asked her for something, got a cash register. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Ankha, Colton and DJ KK were my customers. 
- Colton wanted a new furniture. Gave him a regal bookcase.
- Diana invited me to visit her place. Went over for a visitation.
- Diana wanted a nibble fish. Caught her one.
- Gladys wanted me to deliver something to Colton. Delivered it to Colton for her.
- Peggy wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect peach.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a few items from my catalog that my husband requested.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my rococo chair from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Planted a new regular sapling near the Event Plaza.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for Zen's vital wisteria trellis project. Colton, Diana, Genji and Sally in attendance.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up on the beach.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (greenhouse box and sushi menu). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (straw hat, yellow-hibiscus start & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (Zen has finally completed the much anticipated new wisteria trellis).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero tail, archelon skull, stego torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Katie and brought her to Fun town.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Diana at the cafe.
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo with Wisp and asked her for something, got a classic clock. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Woke Gulliver and help him remember that he was going to Sweden.
- Boone wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect peach.
- Colton wanted me to deliver something to Genji. Delivered it to Genji for him.
- Tucker wanted an emperor butterfly. Caught him one. 
- Tucker wanted a replacement for one of his watering trough. Got him a sprout table.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Only found 2 of the 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.  I'll need to look for the third again tomorrow when I hopefully have more time.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Let my husband visit to pick up the items I ordered for him and complete a Meow task.
- Cut down a few trees and planted a new regular sapling near the Event Plaza.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Phineas is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (barrel planter and towel rack). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, mermaid wall & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the orange and persimmons that I newly planted for growth. All growing well, can't wait for my new persimmons lane. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 5PM, all items at T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (raptor skull, pachy skull, dimetrodon tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Phineas and got the Great Host badge and World Traveler badge
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one at the cafe.
- Boone wanted to replace his horse mackerel. Gave him a red snapper. 
- Chops wanted to meet Peggy. Brought Peggy over to his place for him.
- Colton wanted me to deliver a package to Gladys that was wrongfully delivered to him. Delivered it to Gladys for him.
- Diana wanted me to catch her a red snapper. Caught her one. 
- Genji wanted to hang out at my place. Had a 2:30PM visitation.
- Gladys wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect peach. 
- Peggy invited me over to her place. Went over to her place for a visitation.
- Sally told me she is planning to leave Zen town. Did not stop her, was bittersweet, she's the only original villager remaining.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found my last gyroid that I missed yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Let my husband visit to get a petition signed.

Edit: I celebrated my one year anniversary as mayor of Nocturne and got the sapling clock from Isabelle.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Muffy put her rococo chair up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (air pump and garbage bin). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, green wet suit & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dimetrodon skull, T.rex torso, diplo skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Mr Resetti at the cafe.
- Raining today, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Sent a mail to Genji with a raccoon figurine attached in it for him to place it in his home.
- Sent a mail to Muffy with the rococo chair she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her house interior design.
- Scanned Sylvana's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Boone, Gabi, Zucker & Kapp'n were my customers.
- Boone wanted signatures for his 'Power-hopscotch Leage' petition. Got signatures for him from Fun town. 
- Diana wanted me to bury a time capsule for her. Buried it at the spot I buried all the other time capsules. 
- Genji invited me over to his place. Had a 2PM visitation.
- Peggy wanted a new furniture. Gave her a bug zapper.
- Tucker wanted an olive flounder. Caught one for him.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

I began having some idea as to what to do with the area behind my house. So today begins the slow process of building PWPs, planting bushes & trees and growing hybrids. I know I can probably do it fast if time travel and buy hybrids off tbt, but this time I want to enjoy the process—as slow as it may be.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Bam the jock deer villager set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (sparrow's nest and wooden bear). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, mermaid carpet & cabana screen). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (archelon skull & diplo tail, could not find the other two) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini gargloid, tall gargloid & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found a lost item and returned it to Colton. Finally got Colton's picture!
- Found Saharah and got the exquisite wall and sporty floor. 
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Gladys at the cafe.
- Placed Colton's picture in the Hall of Memories (exhibit room 1) at the musuem. 
- Scanned Sylvana's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Swapped out mega plinkoid with a mega gongoid at Club LOL.
- Worked at the Roost. Peggy, Gladys, Diana & Pelly were my customers.
- Diana wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect peach. Got another Diana's picture. 
- Diana wanted me to pass a package to Tucker that was wrongly delivered to her. Passed it to Tucker for her. 
- Genji wanted an ocean fish. Caught him a butterfly fish. 
- Muffy wanted to replace her fancy doll. Got her a lovely doll.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.
- Celebrated Grizzly's birthday and gave him a present with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Sally put her green pantry up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (garden faucet and decoy duck). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, red-hibiscus start & cabana lamp). Bought 3 red-hibiscus starts. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (captain's monitor for sale in T&T Emporium & the fireworks show starts at 7PM tomorrow night).
- Completed the Green Thumb and Invest in Yourself Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Donated a rice grasshopper and a soft-shelled turtle to the museum.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (coprolite, megacero skull, archaeopteryx & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Katie and brought her to Playtown. 
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Planted 3 red-hibiscus starts and 3 persimmons. 
- Scanned Sylvana's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Sally, Tucker, Gladys & Tom Nook were my customers.
- Boone wanted to visit my place. Brought him over for a visitation.
- Colton wanted a new furniture. Gave him a paper wall lamp because I didn't want him to replace any of his furnitures and he actually put it up (need to replace it with a regal wall lamp next time). 
- Diana wanted to meet with Peggy. Brought Peggy over to her house. 
- Muffy wanted to play hide-and-seek. Colton and Genji were the other two players. 
- Tucker wanted an apple. Gave him a perfect apple.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Nothing that much besides stopping a villager to move out.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a couple of dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- My alt received Grizzly's picture in the mail as a thank you for the birthday present I gave him!
- Got the piggy bank from the Post Office on my alt.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## mangoseason

Mr_Persona said:


> Nothing that much besides stopping a villager to move out.



Not much but sounds important


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Peggy put her hammock up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (metal-and-wood chair and brick oven). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, straw hat & cabana table). 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare Arc de Triomphe for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Checked the red hibiscus start and persimmons that I planted yesterday for growth. 
- Completed the Pyrotechnic Pro Initiative to get 1 MEOW coupons.
- Customed three plant partitions to wood grain design with the help of Cyrus. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ichthyo skull, ichthyo torso, dimetrodon torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Fireworks show tonight.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Dr Shrunk was at the cafe.
- Scanned Snooty's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Peggy with the hammock she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her house interior design.


----------



## Yusuke_Star

I finished my island, now it looks like it's flowery and tropical. All thanks to a hacker friend who got me the golden watering can.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Please disregard this; I am so sorry. I haven’t been to NL Evwirt in a while.


----------



## mib.iggy

In Harbree:

Managed to finish plot resetting, with the help of amiibos, which has taken aGeS


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a couple of dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the Flower Boppers from Isabelle and enjoyed watching the fireworks show with my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered an item from my catalog that my husband needs.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got the Flower Boppers from Isabelle and enjoyed watching the fireworks show with my villagers.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (cable spool and metal can). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, snorkel mask & mermaid lamp).
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare rococo sofa for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Checked the red hibiscus start and persimmons that I planted yesterday for growth. 
- Completed the Rock On and Lucky Item Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (pachy torso, iguanodon torso x2 & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Found Saharah and got garden wall and tatami.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Slyvana's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Sally, Peggy, Genji & Digby were my customers.
- Chops wanted me to pass something to Sally for him. Passed it to Sally for him.
- Colton wanted to replace his neon tetra. Caught him an agrias butterfly as replacement.
- Genji wanted an apple. Gave him a perfect apple. 
- Muffy wanted a river fish. Caught her an angel fish.


----------



## Darby

So I finally got a lovely phone back in my life... Well, Flora lets me borrow hers when I’ve got a town and she happens to be in it but ya know, now I’ve got my own, actually I got two so if I ever start up a second town then that mayor‘ll have one too. That was last night, today I caught my tarantula a playmate, yay and then I found Tom wandering around my little private island heedless of the pitfall seed planted there. I knew they could do that but in my very first town that I played for two years it only happened once and I didn’t know about burying a pitfall seed back then so it didn’t matter. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## mangoseason

I stopped Pashmina from leaving. Phew. Crisis averted!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Let my husband visit my town to pick up the item I ordered for him.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone is staying at the campground in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, Aurora the normal penguin villager set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (cruiser bike and counter seat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (straw hat, yellow-hibiscus start & cabana chair).
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare Arc de Triomphe for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Completed the Tropical Shop and Soft-Shelled Turtle Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (styraco skull, ptera skull, spino torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Returned a square minitable to it's original un-customised state. 
- Saved four mails in the post office.
- Scanned Slyvana's Welcome Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her to come to Zen. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Sally, Chops, Rocco & Pelly were my customers.
- Boone wanted a new furniture. Gave him a cabin armchair.
- Chops wanted me to pass something to Sally for him. Passed it to Sally for him.
- Colton wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect peach. 
- Diana wanted an angelfish. Caught her one. 
- Peggy wanted to visit my house. Brought her over for a visitation. 
- Tucker wanted to visit my house. Invited him for a 5:30PM visitation.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothng unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his paper wall lamp up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (sushi container and box-shaped seat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (silver axe, mermaid wall & cabana dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the HQ Horned Beetle Initiative to get 2 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego skull, diplo tail, dimetrodon skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw DJ K.K. at the cafe.
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a dog house. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Sally, Chops, Rocco & Pelly were my customers.
- Boone wanted me to return something Muffy left in his home. Returned it to Muffy for him.
- Genji wanted a new furniture. Bought the paper wall lamp he put up at Re-tail and regifted it to him.
- Gladys wanted a golden stag. Caught her one.
- Muffy wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect peach.


----------



## mangoseason

Muffy asked for a new catchphrase so I changed it to ‘Foxglove’.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a dream address to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Placed and paid off a metal bench near my house.
- Planted some holly bushes around the metal bench.


----------



## Cass123

I finally caught a scorpion yesterday after 5 years! But also realized I left my ds plugged in and powered on for almost a month so now the screens are glitching. Mainly just trying to finish my critterpedia at this point.


----------



## mangoseason

I have been doing interior design mostly this week, moving furniture around the house to make the rooms look nice and setting up the walk-in closet that will be on the ground floor.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothng unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Genji put his paper wall lamp up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (tennis racket and barrel planter). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (red aloha tee, aloha shorts & mermaid table). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Flower Power and Giant Snakehead Initiatives to get 4 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera right wing, T.rex tail, spino tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item and returned it to Colton. 
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a classic sofa. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Swapped out the buzzoid for the mini gongoid at Club LOL. 
- Worked at the Roost. Genji, Lionel, Tucker & Digby were my customers.
- Boone wanted to try a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect peach. 
- Chops invited me over to his place to get to know his character better. Went over to his place for a visitation.
- Diana found something Peggy lost. Passed it to Peggy for her. 
- Genji wanted to check out my place. Brought him over for a visitation.
- Genji wanted to replace his butterfish. Gave him an evening cicada as replacement.
- Muffy wanted signatures for her 'Mandatory Snack Time' petition. 
- Peggy is curious about my house interior designs. Brought her over for a visitation.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Celebrated the completion of the metal bench.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a golden woman.


----------



## mangoseason

Hornsby is moving in tomorrow! Yay! So I spent some time laying down patterns to protect my hybrids...and to cover the area near my place...I don’t want to re-experience the nightmare of waking up to a plot that is one space away from my house...


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Joann's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (shopping bag and money box). Nothing to buy.
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and there was a geniune mystic statue. Did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (tropical floor, pirate's hat & mermaid dresser). Wanted to get the tropical floor but don't have enough medals and got no time to play tours today 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo hip, iguanodon tail, pachy skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Phineas and got the Refurbishing Expert badge.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 6 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Chops at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a soft-serve lamp. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp. 
- Sent a mail to Diana with the Virgo harp attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Worked at the Roost. Gladys, Curlos, Sally & Phineas were my customers.
- Boone wanted to return something to Diana. Returned it to Diana for him. 
- Colton invited me to his place. Had a 2:30PM visitation. 
- Diana invited me to her place. Had a 12:30PM visitation. Bought the big star tee that she put up in the place of the Virgo harp. 
- Diana wanted a replacement for her regal dresser. Gave her a princess chest.
- Genji wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect peach.
- Gladys wanted me to help catch her a Saddled Bichir. Did not catch one for her... 
- Peggy wanted to snoop around my place. Invited her for a 1PM visitation.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Sterling.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a Samurai Suit in the mail from Wishy the Star.


----------



## mangoseason

I thought about changing my path pattern to match the brick bridges but it turned out I didn't like it at all...so basically I spent all morning looking for and scanning in QR codes but ended up reverting to my old one. Such is mayor life!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (large tea table and counter seat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (green wet suit, red-hibiscus start & treasure chest). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (the fireworks show starts at 7PM tomorrow night).
- Completed the Barista Booster and Shark Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (shark tooth, iguanodon torso, Peking man & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Resetti at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a radiator. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Diana with the Virgo harp attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Worked at the Roost. Colton, Peggy, Jambette & Digby were my customers.
- Boone wanted to replay his red snapper. Gave him a soft-shelled turtle. 
- Colton invited me to check out his place. Had a 5PM visitation.
- Diana wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect apple. 
- Gladys wanted to play a game of hide-and-seek. Boone and Diana were the other two players.
- Peggy wanted an olive flounder. Caught one for her.
- Sally is leaving Zen tomorrow. Wished her all the best in her future adventures.


----------



## Snowesque

In Flowert:

- Scanned in Lottie for some easy MEOW coupons.
- Checked up on and talked to my villagers.
- Cleaned up the ground in that pesky tent opening spot.
- Checked GracieGrace to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the Dream Suite for any new visitors.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked with Booker for who was in town.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.

In Ressant:

- Collected a StreetPass item to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Re-Tail to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked Harvey's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Checked the island shop to see if there was anything I was looking for.
- Did a bit of landscaping.
- Sold a couple junk items in my pockets.
- Time traveled and re-ordered some items I was looking for.

I do a lot of the same things, but I still like posting these.
It is still nice to reflect on your daily accomplishments, no matter how menial you think they are.


----------



## BluebearL

-moved Del in
-found Chester a new piece of furniture (lady palm)
-sold all fossils 
-completed my gyroid collection and displayed them in the museum
-made a wind turbine garden
-planted gold, blue and orange roses
-breeded Jacobs ladders
-scanned a few QR code’s for a cute dress I found 
-got a new hairstyle and colour from Harriet
-popped in to see dr shrunk
-sent letters to all of my villagers 
-went fishing
-bought bushes from Leif 
-removed a few weeds
-


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a new song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Ordered some presents from my catalog for Cole's upcoming birthday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Scanned in Rodeo's Amiibo card and asked him to move in.
- Placed down patterns and moved flowers to prepare Rodeo's plot.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Tonight is the Fireworks Show. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (garden faucet and rice bales). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (straw hat, sailor's hat & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (mammoth skull, apato tail, dimetrodon tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a vacuum cleaner. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Boone wanted me to dig up his time capsule for him. Dug it up for him.


----------



## LunarMako

I had to restart my town (my signature it not up to date). So I have accomplished a lot since last Sat. But today, I decorated the island a little bit. I went to an island for the second time. I was hoping to farm some scorpians, but will all the bugs on the ground, it just was not working. 
Now I am going to work on some more terraforming, so I can move my museum.  

So far I have the housing area and a community area (with a lake, gym, small diy cafe and reading area). But it isn't very decorated as I have to wait until I can buy more items and get more diys.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook,

Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Received stained glass lamp and minimalist sofa from shaking trees
Found money and ore rock
Received bulb bopper from Isabelle
Received Ultra Scope, love tester, and miniature car as prizes from Redd during the fireworks show.
Talked to Sable
Caught fish to sell to earn bells for down payment to build a house
Bought a net and all the furniture in Nookling Junction
Talked to all the villagers
Bought everything in Able sisters
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Donated anything new to the museum


----------



## Darby

My town had those funky clouds today, it’s the first time I’ve noticed them since I knew to notice them...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the fireworks show with my villagers.
- Got the bulb boppers from Isabelle.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Wrapped Cole's presents to prepare for his birthday tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Rodeo to plot in the correct area.
- Enjoyed the fireworks show with my villagers.
- Got the bulb boppers from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Removed the patterns from around Rodeo's plot and planted white tulips and blue roses.
- Planted some blue hydrangea bushes around Rodeo's plot.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Created a new safe file to check out where Billy placed his house plot.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone is staying in the campground in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Ordered a beach chair. 
- Checked campsite, Nibbles the peppy squirrel villager set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (outdoor sign and propane tanks). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, blue aloha tee & mermaid screen). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (this saturday is the big Bug-Off).
- Completed the Keee Ha Mo-ata, Pay It Forward and TPC Refresh Initiatives to get 6 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (Peking man, fern fossil, dimetrodon tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Saharah and got blue-trim wall and tatami.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had a surpise visit from Diana. 
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a frog-woman pole. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Colton with the regal wall lamp attached in it for him to place in his home, hopefully replacing the paper wall lamp that I gave him by accident.
- Colton wanted me to return something Boone left at his home. Returned it to Boone for him. 
- Diana wanted to replace her phonograph. Gave her a record player.
- Gladys wanted a pear. Gave her a perfect pear.


----------



## BlueRoses

In Lumeria today:

- Dug up all the fossils and gave them to Balthers, I got the dinosaur egg, Igaudon torso and Diplo tail. 
- Went to Club LOL to get a joke. Shrunk gave me the Outrage joke. 
- Talked to all my villagers. Many pinged me.
- Bianca pinged to deliver a parcel to Naomi. (Got her red gym tee in return) 
- Naomi pinged me to give her a fruit. (Got a flower table in return)
- Marshal pinged me to change his greeting.
- Agnes pinged to tell that she will be leaving. Said yes so Muffy can move in her place.
- Whitney pinged me and thought about putting up a tower pwp.
- Went to Brewster's cafe and asked if I could work. Marshal, Fauna, Genji and Phineas were there.
- Decorated my mayor's office a bit. Changed the flooring to a monochrome floor and added Kick's mat since the floor looked bare.
- Fauna came to my house uninvited. Never knew villagers could do that, made me love her more lol
- Found a money rock, got only 7 hits and in total I collected 15 000 bells.
- Visited a dream town called Stuga. Very autumnal. DA: 7C00-012F-E334
- Updated my Dream town, mayor's house has new interiors (DA in signature)
- Checked Retail, nothing new. Only that my wooden counter was finished and Kabuki was in there.
- Visited my friends town to check her shops. Ordered the silver rod from her museum even though it's for landscaping purposes not for fishing.
- Checked the island shop. Nothing that caught my eye. There was a cabana vanity, yellow hibiscus shoot and straw hat.
- Remembered to send Kabuki and Skye back there furniture they put up in Retail. 
- Joan's RV was in the Campgrounds so I ordered the tatami.
- Landscaped a bit around the fountain where Skye was supposed to be however due to plot resetting mistakes she isn't. Still like where she is placed though.
- Kitty pinged me to give her croton away. Threw it away instantly.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Checked mail
Found go board and painting set from shaking trees
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Jacques moved in
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able Sisters
Found ore and money rock
Sold fish and bugs to earn enough bells to pay off current house loan
Talked to all the villagers
Learned from Katrina that argyle top in my lucky item
Wrote letters to the villagers
Received some pears from Isabelle after giving her a seashell
Received water can from Isabelle as a welcoming gift
Worked on getting approval rating up to get my development permit
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Cole's birthday and gave him a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Rodeo and welcomed him to town.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

After demolishing the outdoor chair, I am now able to build the picnic blanket PWP next to the campsite and the river. I’m very happy with this turn of events as it means I can create a little leisure area for my campers.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Muffy put her rococo sofa up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (iron garden table and garden faucet). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, yellow-hibiscus start & cabana vanity). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Shelling Out and Tree Hugger Initiatives to get 4 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino skull, tricera skull, parasaur skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a bunk bed. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Muffy with the rococo sofa she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Welcomed Billy to Zen town as the mayor. 
- Worked at the Roost. Boone, Lionel, Muffy & Dr Shrunk were my customers.
- Boone invited me to visit his place. Had a 3PM visitation. 
- Chops wanted a new furniture. Got him a rococo clock. 
- Diana wanted me to return something that she borrowed from Genji. Returned it to Genji for her. 
- Genji wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple. 
- Muffy wanted a river fish. Caught her a koi fish. 
- Peggy wanted to check out my house interior designs. Brought her over for a visitation.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Tortimer visited town to tell me about a tropical island that I can visit
Checked mail
Dug up fossils and gyroids
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Continued to work on approval rating to get development permit as it still has not reached 100%
Found medicine chest and ranch wardrobe from shaking trees
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able Sisters
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Bought floor/wall from Saharah
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for
Ordered Pavé furniture from Pavé's RV
Found money and ore rock
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I went on all my towns and stop villagers from leaving. close one


----------



## mangoseason

Avery finally asked to leave and I said yes! But he got hurt and decided to stay. So I closed without saving and he pinged again and now he’s leaving on the 22nd. I like him a lot but it’s time for him to move on. 

In other news, I got Flurry’s picture today! This makes me one happy mayor


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Checked mail
Dug up fossils and gyroids
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Continued to work on approval rating to get development permit as its almost at 100%, but not quite there yet
Caught tarantula
Did tours on island to earn enough medals to buy the club tortimer application
Helped Gulliver remember the correct place he was heading to
Jitters wanted something to replace his cassette player. Gave him a berliner
Delivered a package to Jacques for Elmer
Lobo wanted a fruit beetle. Caught him one
Found papa panda and drip pail from shaking trees
Completed the fossil boss initiative, reel'em initiative, and bug boss initiative to get 7 MEOW coupons
Lobo pinged me to sell me his graceful painting. Took a chance and bought it. Turned out to be fake so I threw it away.
Found money and ore rock
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able Sisters
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Donated anything new to museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Clay pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## mangoseason

I’m moving the bridge by my house 2 spaces down. At first I didn’t like the idea of having a bridge right by my house. It was, after all, the reason when I had to reset my first village. But now I like it. Especially since my house is off the grid...having a bridge there really helps with directing the villagers’ movement so that they appear around my house more often. It would also create a straighter path from my house to the dock. If I ever get a new village, either retail has to be near the dock, or I’m building my house near it!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Created a new save file to check where Ankha placed her house plot. I scanned her Amiibo card yesterday and asked her to move in, Colton to make way. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, Klaus the smug bear villager set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Gladys put her paper lantern up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (menu chalkboard and brick oven). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (straw hat, yellow-hibiscus start & cabana bookcase). Bought 7 yellow-hibiscus starts.
- Completed the Cash for Clutter Initiative to get 1 MEOW coupon.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Found Gulliver washed up on the beach. Woke him up and helped him remember that he was on his way to Germany. 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Resetti at the cafe. 
- Planted 7 yellow-hibiscus starts. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a kiddie table. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Gladys with the paper lanter she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Worked at the Roost. Peggy, Boone, Tucker & Pete were my customers.
- Chops wanted me to pass a package to Diana. Passed it to Diana for him.
- Diana wanted a cicada. Caught her a brown cicada.
- Genji wanted to play hide-and-seek. Billy and Muffy were the other two players. 
- Gladys wanted to talk to me in my house. Brought her over to my house for a visitation. 
- Muffy wanted a new furniture. Got her a rococo vanity. 
- Tucker wanted a peach. Gave him a perfect peach.


----------



## CrestFallen

I finished setting up this cute little star gazing/Picknick area! It’s super yellow (my favorite color) and glows in the dark due to some mush lamps and star bits. I love it so much and can’t wait to watch fireworks there


----------



## mangoseason

The person who wanted Avery suddenly decided they didn’t want to pick him up anymore. Oh well. I couldn’t wait around for someone else who wanted him so I TT-ed and now Avery’s gone, I’ve got his picture, and there’s space for Genji to move in.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Approval rating reached 100%. Will be able to start developing the town tomorrow
Checked mail
Jitters wanted any kind of stag beetle. Gave him a miyama stag
Found modern wood chair and paper lantern from shaking trees
Gladys wanted to go to my house to talk. Brought her over for a chat
Elmer invited me to tour his home. Went over to his place at the agreed time(2pm) to tour his house
Pango wanted me to return something Jitters left at her house. Returned it to Jitters for her
Wrote letters to all the villagers
Completed the Napoleonfish initiative to get 2 MEOW coupons
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Found money and ore rock
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able Sisters
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Donated anything new to museum
Did tours with some people at club tortimer to earn some medals


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked all the shops on main street to see if there are any items to add to my catalog.
- Checked campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (counter seat and iron garden chair). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (orange wet suit, black wet suit & mermaid shelf). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (tomorrow is the Bug-Off).
- Checked the 7 yellow-hibiscus starts I planted yesterday for growth. 
- Completed the Slingshot Sniper Initiative to get 1 MEOW coupon.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ankylo tail, tricera skull, T.rex skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a microscope. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Welcomed Ankha to Zen as the mayor.
- Worked at the Roost. Boone, Muffy, Monty & Tom Nook were my customers.
- Billy wanted to visit my place. Brought him over for a visitation.
- Boone wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect peach.
- Chops wanted a new furniture. Got him a rococo shelf.
- Diana wanted a blue marlin. Caught her one.
- Diana wanted to play hide-and-seek. Chops and Tucker were the other two players. 
- Peggy wanted to check out my house interior design. Brought her over for a visitation.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Enacted the beautiful town ordinance
Checked mail
Received the Avid bell saver badge from Phineas
Set up the fountain pwp and paid it off
Elmer invited me to visit his house. Agreed to go over to his place
Jitters suggested a game of hide and seek. Agreed to play and found everyone before time ran out
Pango wanted a moray eel. Went to island and caught one for her
Lobo wanted me to bring Pango over to his place. Brought Pango over to his place for him.
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able Sisters
Found Alpine sofa and exotic bed from shaking trees
Gladys wanted new furniture. Gave her an exotic bed
Planted perfect orange and pear
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Donated anything new to museum
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Found money and ore rock
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

I reorganisd my flower patches this morning. I have got to stop pulling them up. I'm really liking my black and orange roses together. Maybe I'll get some yellow roses and orange trees in that section by the beach. Olivia told me that Del was thinking about moving. Chadder remains but looks like it's time to let Del go.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today is the Bug-Off. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Tucker put his hammock up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (autograph cards and worktable). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, snorkel mask & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the notice board for a new message (the fireworks show starts at 7PM tomorrow night).
- Completed the Rock On Initiative to get 1 MEOW coupon. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ankylo tail, diplo tail, ammonite & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Don Resetti was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Isabelle's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked her for something, got a satellite. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Tucker with the hammock he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his home interior design.


----------



## Arckaniel

EDIT;; Didn't realize I was in NL section lmao

Redesigned my campsite to be more interesting than a regular campsite (fossil digsite + entmology station)... I really liked how it turned out, glad I did redesign it cuz the one I did for the summer event is just too boring even though it really looks like a campsite...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Participated in the bug off and won first place
Garden shop opened on main street
Found cabin arm chair and astro lamp from shaking the trees
Talked to all the villagers
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able sisters
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Donated anything new to museum
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Found money and ore rock


----------



## mangoseason

I thought it would take a few days before a new villager moves in when you’ve got 8 but I woke up this morning to Cheri’s plot by the river! Unlike Pashmina she plotted right above the row of tulips so I like her already. 

Preparing for Genji’s move-in means putting down some patterns near my house & the hybrids. It didn’t take long...I know I could grow my hybrids on the beach but they never breed there somehow. 

Harvested all my perfect cherries! I really should sell them at another non-cherry town. Hmm. 

Mailed perfect cherries to all the girls in my town: Flurry, Olivia, Fauna, Muffy and Pashmina. 

They’re all wearing the daisy shirt which makes them all look adorable. Except Olivia. I might need to mail another shirt to her.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Tonight is the fireworks show. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Boone put his weight bench up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (hose reel and sushi menu). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, captain's hat & cabana dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Pyrotechnic Pro Initiative to get 1 MEOW coupon. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo chest, plesio neck, dimetrodon tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Saved a mail at the post office.
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a storefront. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Boone with the weight bench he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his home interior design.
- Stopped Muffy from moving out. 
- Talked to all my villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the Fireworks Show with my villagers.
- Got the heart bopper from Isabelle.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the Fireworks Show with my villagers.
- Got the bulb bopper from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

FINALLY!!!!

Just when I decided to start ignoring Chadder cos I'm tired of him, this morning he pinged me to ask to move out on the 27th. YESSSS


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining in Zen, changed into black rain boots and leaf umbrella.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Gladys put her spinning wheel up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (wooden bear and bathroom shelf). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, aloha shorts & life preserver). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo hip, iguanodon skull, T.rex tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Boone at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got an electric guitar. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Gladys with the spinning wheel she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Gladys, Genji & Digby were my customers.
- Chops wanted me to return something to Tucker. Returned it to Tucker for him.
- Billy invited me to visit his place. Had a 6PM visitation.
- Diana wanted to visit my house. Brought her over for a visitation. 
- Genji wanted me to help him bury a time capsule. Buried it in the same spot I buried all the other time capsules.
- Muffy wanted me to catch her a saddled bichir. Failed to catch her one before 4PM...
- Tucker wanted an orange. Gave him a perfect orange. 
- Tucker wanted to play hide-and-seek. Diana and Peggy were the other two players.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Gladys put her spinning wheel up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (flower wreath and garbage bin). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, blue aloha tee & mermaid shelf). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 6PM, all items in T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (parasaur torso, apato skull, ichthyo tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mega bowtoid, mini dingloid & squelchoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found Gulliver washed up. Woke him up and help him recall that he was going to Portugal.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Mr Resetti at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a tea set. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Genji with a hibachi attached in it so that he can replace the robo-lamp that he put up in place of the hibachi.
- Worked at the Roost. Billy, Genji, Puck & Mr Resetti were my customers.
- Billy wanted me to help him collect signatures for his 'Year of a Million Lunges' petition. Collect 6 signatures for him in Fun town.
- Chops wanted me to return something to Genji. Returned it to Genji for him. 
- Diana wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect peach. 
- Muffy wanted to replace her rococo chair. Got her a rococo clock.
- Tucker wanted to play hide-and-seek. Chops and Peggy were the other two players.


----------



## mangoseason

i welcomed Cheri to my town! She’s my latest addition and an unexpected move-in. I’m glad she’s here though. I never would’ve picked her to be a villager but she is adorable! I didn’t like my last peppy villager so I was a bit wary but she is so lovely! I’m definitely going to keep her around a bit longer. 

Fauna on the other hand...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (ringtoss and coconut juice). Nothing to buy.
- Checked Redd's Gallery and there was a geniune ancient statue, did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, captain's hat & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rococo table for sale in T&T Emporium).
- Completed the Rock On and Invest in Yourself Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (parasaur skull, spino torso, spino tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Peggy at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got an office locker. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Ankha, Shep, Bree & Digbt were my customers.
- Billy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple. 
- Chops invited me to visit his place. Had a 1PM visitation.
- Gladys wanted me to return something she borrowed from Billy. Returned it to Billy for her. 
- Peggy wanted an ocean fish. Caught her a blowfish.
- Tucker wanted a new furniture. Got him a wood-plank table.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the pitfall seed and reburied it on my private beach since Cole somehow teleported down there and fell in it the other day.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Found sewing machine and lab chair from shaking trees
Got other fruits from a town called acorns
Cyrus woke up. Can now get furniture refurbished at retail
Bought everything in Nookling Junction
Talked to Sable
Bought everything in Able Sisters
Dug up all fossils and gyroids 
Plucked weeds and watered flowers 
Donated anything new to museum
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Found money and ore rock
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## mangoseason

I sold my turnips at a loss but that’s okay. The downward trend was making me anxious so it was better to sell today than tomorrow. I spoke to Genji for the first time outside his house and I like him already! He’s really expressive and doesn’t annoy me like other jocks. Later I found him sitting on the Muffy stump (which is called thus cos Muffy first sat on it and called it her stumpy stump). It was too cute. I would like him to be another forever villager like Flurry...!!!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Muffy put her gray tartan shirt up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (flower bed and wood display stand). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, aloha shorts & mermaid lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego skull, shark tooth, fern fossil & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Mr Resetti at the cafe.
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a round clock. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Muffy with a rococo lamp attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Muffy made a surprise visit to my town.
- Ankha wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect apple.
- Billy invited me to his home. Went over for a visitation.
- Boone wanted to hangout at my place. Hangout with him at 1:30PM.
- Chops wanted a house centipede. Will catch one for him.
- Diana invited me to her home. Went over for a visitation.
- Peggy wanted me to pass something to Boone for her. Passed it to Boone for her. 
- Peggy wanted to replace her neon tetra. Caught her a goldfish.
- Tucker wanted me to bring Ankha over to his home. Brought Ankha over to his home for him.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Finally got the silver Heavy Sleeper badge from Phineas!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another rococo lamp and had Cyrus begin refurbishing it to gothic black.


----------



## mangoseason

Chadder is gone. I can finally build my bus stop next to the campsite. Just when the day was getting started, Muffy requested the wisteria trellis. FINALLY! All in all it was a good day 

Giving away Chadder also taught me some things...maybe it was a one off thing, but there’s no point in stressing myself out in order to give away a villager someone wants. Next time if they don’t show up at the appointed time & don’t contact me about it, that villager is either going to another player or getting voided.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Ordered the concrete wall, paintball floor and roasted dino meat.  
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Muffy put her gray tartan shirt up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (counter seat and metal can). Got the metal can.
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, sailor's hat & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Barista Booster and Island Time Initiatives to get 4 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (mammoth skull, sabertooth torso, dinosaur track & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Mr Resetti at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got an electric guitar. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Diana with the princess sofa in hopes that she replace the blue marlin I caught for her.
- Worked at the Roost. Tucker, Diana, Kabuki & DJ KK were my customers.
- Billy invited me to visit his home. Went over for a visitation. 
- Billy wanted to train at my house. Invited him over for a 4:30PM session.
- Boone wanted a new furniture. Got him a cabin clock. 
- Chops wanted an olive flounder. Caught him one.
- Diana wanted a pear. Gave her a perfect pear.
- Genji wanted to jog over to my house. Jogged along with him and let him visit my house. 
- Peggy invited me over to her home. Had a 1:30PM visitation.
- Tucker wanted me to return something to Diana. Returned it to Diana for him.


----------



## BlueRoses

In Lumeria today:

- Muffy moved in! Had to create a second character so she could move in the right spot. 
- Dug up all the holes the the ground! Got a pitfall seed and three fossils.
- Went to the Museum and asked Blathers to assess the fossils. Got an anklyo skull, Spino tail and a Ptera right wing. Nothing new to donate.
- Went to Club LOL to get my last joke! It was the Shrunk Shuffle (very cute ^^)
- Wanted a new house exterior. Nothing that caught my eye.
- Went to T&T emporium and bought all the items I needed for the catalog. (Antique clock, Baby bear and Toilet)
- Sold all the furniture and fossils to Retail.
- Found the money rock. Only got 7 hits.
- Dug up some bamboo to stop any sneaky growths.
- Went to the police station and asked Copper if anything strange was going on. Said that a man was washed up on the beach. 
- Found Gulliver. Woke him up and told him that he was going to Mexico.
- Spoke to all my villagers. Marshal wanted something for his home. Gave him a standing TV somce he sold his other TV. 
- Naomi hasnt pinged me to leave which is sad. 
- Whitney pinged me for a PWP request. It was the hot spring!!!
- Kabuki wanted a peach. Gave that to him and in return he gave me a bucket.
- Wanted to landscape around Kitty's house. Placed the hot spring. Looks really nice with Zen bell!
- Went back to my Mayor's house to redecorate her rooms. Might create the left room to be a tea room and the basement to become a shrine. No clue why.
- Fauna unexpectedly invited herself inside. Never knew villagers could do that! Btw this was the 3rd time.
- Checked the campgrounds. Pascal's RV was there. A pitcher plant and a ramen cup was there for sale. Nothing that caught my eye.
-  Visited a dream town called Lost. DA: 8D00-005F-8F28. Created by @mylostboy on tumblr.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Stitches moved into my town. He moved right on top of my flowers but I don't mind because I just wanted another lazy villager and he's Stitches! He had camped out the other day and it took a bit of persuasion to get him to move in, the first time I lost to him in rock paper scissors and the second time, he just decided to move. I also dug up a time capsule for Bunnie. I was a bit scared because I couldn't find it until I realized that it was already in my mail  don't remember digging it up strangely enough.


----------



## hakutaku

Just as Dobie is about to move in, Hopper asked to leave on 31st August! I only recently decided I wanted to get rid of him so I was really happy. Dobie put his house plot in a really good spot too, so I'm thankful it wasn't anywhere awkward or bothersome. 

Generally I just did my usual activities around town: bought furniture, dug fossils, did villager requests, planted some trees. Currently I need to buy an axe since there are a bunch of trees blocking my path plans, but Leif only had a watering can...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Clay.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my rococo lamp from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Removed the flowers around Clay's house and laid down patterns for the next villager's plot.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

I stopped Paula from moving! Woot woot!


----------



## mangoseason

I laid down patterns to prevent Vesta moving onto my hybrids or to somewhere near my place. I like to be left alone...surrounded by violets and apple tree...and so! Somehow she managed to move into the perfect spot that is aligned with both Flurry’s and Cheri’s houses. She also didn’t crush the pansies that lined the path, which was amazing. I can’t wait to meet her tomorrow 

In other news:

I stopped Cheri from leaving 
Got two orange tulips, which was very important as it’s the start of something!


Finally


I got my first purple pansy 

There are a lot things I can celebrate today. Yaaay


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.
- Scanned in Yuka's Amiibo card and invited her to move to town.
- Filled the empty plot for Yuka with basic flowers and planted some blue hydrangea bushes.


----------



## Chynna

In Faebrook:

Found a lost item. Returned it to Sylvia
Nookling Junction is going to close tomorrow to remodel the store. Bought anything new
Found tea table and vaulting horse from shaking the trees
Pancetti invited me to her house to see how she decorated. Agreed to go over to her place to check it out
Elmer wanted to check out my place. Brought him over to my house to check it out
Lobo wanted me to bury his time capsule. Buried it for him
Talked to Sable
Bought anything new from Able Sisters
Dug up all fossils and gyroids
Sold fish and bugs to earn bells
Donated anything new to museum
Plucked weeds and watered flowers
Found money and ore rock
Checked Harv's shop to see if there was anything I was looking for


----------



## mangoseason

Today was rather slow and uneventful. I spoke to all the villagers and ran their errands. Then I gifted Olivia a classic table (her room was a bit bare), Vesta a pear (to welcome her to Ness), and Cheri a sparrow's nest (to get rid of the security camera that is creepy me out). It's fireworks tonight and I am going to try to get the lovely phone. I never wanted it this much. I kept tripping and it was the most annoying thing. Oh yes, I bought some turnips and watered my tulips, hoping to get more orange tulips. That's all for today in the town of Ness!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Tonight is the fireworks show.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Ordered a tile screen.
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (fish on a board and ball). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (pirate's hat, aloha shorts & cabana screen). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 100,000 bells into the ABD.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera skull x2, ankylo skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a grapefruit table. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Stopped Billy from moving out.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Went to another town to pick-up some golden roses and planted them around Genji's house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the Fireworks show with my villagers.
- Got the bulb bopper from Isabelle.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the Fireworks show with my villagers.
- Got the star bopper from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.
- Successfully got Yuka plotted in the correct spot.
- Removed the patterns around her plot and added white roses and blue violets.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Ordered a tile screen. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (propane tanks and wood display stand). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, red aloha tee & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 200,000 bells into the ABD, earned through fishing trying to find a soft-shelled turtle. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (pachy torso, apato torso, dinosaur track & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Saharah and got blue wall and tatami.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got an anatomical model. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Swapped out the mini dekkoid with the gongoid and the tall strumboid with the tall gongoid at Club LOL. 
- Ankha wanted a perfect fruit. Gave her a perfect apple. 
- Billy wanted a soft-shelled turtle. Caught him one. 
- Diana wanted me to return something to Ankha. Returned it to Ankha for her. 
- Gladys wanted a new furniture. Got her a paulownia closet.
- Muffy wanted help collecting signatures for her 'Night-Owl Club' petition. Got 6 signatures for her from Fun town.


----------



## mangoseason

Marshal asked to leave on the 3rd and I said yes! This gives me a week or so to prepare for his departure i.e. find a player who will give him a good home, give him some furniture to replace any fish/bugs that look out of place, and so on. It was hard I have to admit but I'm looking forward to getting Eunice to move to my town. I'll miss that little guy!


----------



## hakutaku

Nothing much happened today, bought a lot of plants, ordered a bunch of zipper tees in a bid to make Fuchsia finally wear one, caught Lopez and Hopper arguing and felt kinda bad since it's Hopper's last week in town.  I I've decided my final two villagers will be Pudge and Marshal so next week I'll be doubling down on my efforts to get Pango to move out!


----------



## BlueRoses

In Lumeria today:

- Dug up fossils and took them to be assessed by Blathers (Shark Tooth, Iguanodon tail and Pachy Torso) Could not donate one so sold them at Re-tail.
- Checked T&T emporium for any items to catalogue (Mini Dharma and alpine panel)
- Checked Police Station and asked Copper if there's anything unusual in town today. Katrina set up her tent.
- Checked the Campgrounds, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing that caught my interest.
- Checked Harvey's shop (Cypress plant and air pump). Nothing to buy.
- Katie was at my town. Wasn't bothered to take her to another town so I left her. I feel bad now lol
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures up for sale. Nothing interesting. Genji was there so I made him buy a Iron garden table. Hopefully he will swap it out with the Tabletop game.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Didn't like the 'Genji's area' so I TTed to take away the flower bed. After I created a VERY small bamboo forest. Not still finished.
- Went to the Roost and ordered coffee. Instead went with the option of having 'Lots of milk'. The coffee was 'mellow'.
- Spoke to all my villagers. Stopped Bianca from moving out.
- Whitney wanted something to add to her house. I gave her back the classic desk she put up for sale in the ReTail.
- Kabuki had a delivery to give to Skye. In return, I got an orange tie-dye tank.
- Visited a town to get the items to finish of my tea room.
- Went back to my mayor's house and did some decorating.
- Marshal visited uninvited. I guess Fauna got tired of me and now it's his turn!
-Updated my dream town. Got 5000 bells.
- Visited many dream towns made by some people here on TBT! Loved them all!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Yuka and welcomed her to town.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.
- Swapped out the white roses for white violets around Yuka's house and I think it looks much better.


----------



## mangoseason

My orange tulips are breeding...slowly...but I'm happy when I see 2 or 3 popping up when I turn on the game. It's absolutely delightful. I'll get my tulip field sooner or later! 

I now have more of an idea what to do with the wisteria trellis section. I'm going to plant white, purple and pink roses all around it. But I need to finish the pink/orange tulip lane first though so it'll have to wait. Plus, that section is perfect for a house, so I kind of want to have my alt live there or empty that section so a villager can move in if they want. Who knows. Eek. Decisions. I'm glad the pace of this game can be as slow or fast as I want it to be. I'm indecisive when it comes to things like this so I need all the time in the world to really know what I want. Even then I'm prone to changing my mind. 

What else, hmm...Cheri asked for a horned atlas so I guess I'm going to the island this evening. 

I still need to organise my storage space into furniture for villagers, furniture to keep, and furniture to sell.

Hornsby has been wearing the same shirt since he moved in so I'm thinking about sending him something in the mail. 

Oh yes, I'm still waiting to hear back from another player about Marshal. If they don't want him, I'll make a post about him soon.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (fish on a board and billboard). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (green wet suit, black wet suit & wave breaker). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Fossil Record Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (plesio torso, diplo skull, dimetrodon torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (timpanoid, mini nebuloid & mega sproid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a DJ's turntable. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Billy, Muffy & Dr Shrunk were my customers.
- Ankha wanted to take a peek at my house. Brought her over for a visitation. 
- Billy wanted to hang out. Invited him for a 5:30PM visitation. 
- Boone is moving away next month on the 4th. Wished him good luck. 
- Chops wanted me to bring Peggy over to his place. Brought Peggy over to his place. 
- Gladys wanted me to return something to Muffy. Returned it to Muffy for her. 
- Muffy wanted a new furniture. Got her a rococo chair. 
- Tucker wanted an arowana. Caught him one. 
- Tucker wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Mayor Ng said:


> In Zen today:
> 
> - Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
> - Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
> - Checked campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
> - Checked campsite, no one set up camp.
> - Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale.
> - Checked Harvey's shop (fish on a board and billboard). Nothing to buy.
> - Checked the island shop (green wet suit, black wet suit & wave breaker). Nothing to buy.
> - Completed the Fossil Record Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
> - Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
> - Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (plesio torso, diplo skull, dimetrodon torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
> - Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (timpanoid, mini nebuloid & mega sproid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
> - Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
> - Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
> - Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
> - Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a DJ's turntable. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
> - Worked at the Roost. Chops, Billy, Muffy & Dr Shrunk were my customers.
> - Ankha wanted to take a peek at my house. Brought her over for a visitation.
> - Billy wanted to hang out. Invited him for a 5:30PM visitation.
> - Boone is moving away next month on the 4th. Wished him good luck.
> - Chops wanted me to bring Peggy over to his place. Brought Peggy over to his place.
> - Gladys wanted me to return something to Muffy. Returned it to Muffy for her.
> - Muffy wanted a new furniture. Got her a rococo chair.
> - Tucker wanted an arowana. Caught him one.
> - Tucker wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear.


Oh wow, a lot of work. I shook like one tree, delivered an item, Rosie visited me and life carried on.


----------



## hakutaku

Finally, Fuchsia changed clothes!  Sold a bunch of island beetles and mostly paid off my loan, did some tasks for villagers and got a durian from Dobie! Then he invited me to visit his house later. Bought a cabin table from T. I. Y then realised I had nowhere to put it in my house. Planted a cedar tree near the campsite, I'm adding them to try and give the place a woodland vibe, but its a slow process. Villagers are being really stubborn about not suggesting any new Public Works Projects and instead pinging me to answer polls.


----------



## Beanz

finally got the back room upgrade from nook and finished decorating my “garage”


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Cole gave me his picture and I added it to my museum room!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## porkpie28

not a lot today, just my villagers asked where I was lol


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, Kiki the normal cat villager set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (cypress plant and toolbox). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and an authentic wistful painting was displayed. Did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, captain's hat & Diver Dan). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego skull, tricera torso, shark tooth & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item and returned it to Genji. 
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Worked at the Roost. Billy, Genji, Vladimir & Mr Resetti were my customers.
- Ankha wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect pear. 
- Billy invited me to hang out at his place. Had a 2:30PM visitation.
- Diana wanted me to return a package to Billy that was wrongly delivered to her. Returned it to Billy for her. 
- Chops wanted to replace his rococo dresser. Gave him a rococo table. 
- Peggy wanted a rainbow stag. Caught her one.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I tried my best to do something productive

NL- New York
- I admired my landscaping
- Talked to most of my villagers, besides Boone and Hazel (tryna get rid of them)
- checked Main Street, and not to my surprise, nothing cool at all
- checked for sloppy furniture
- planned for my friend to visit, but never got to that
- got off

WW- New York
- Dug up 2 fossils
- checked them out, then sold them because they were already at the museum
- dug up a gyroid
- caught an angelfish, 2 sweet fish and 2 turkeyfish
- cringed at the puns as always 
- sold fish
- Genji moved, not that stocked but I’m ok
- waiting for a new villager in my 7 villager town
- checked nookway and able sisters, nothing good
- talked to Patty and Vesta, but couldn’t find Chèvre for some reason.
- Ran around struggling for something to do 
- signed off


----------



## mangoseason

I woke up to one carnation and that was all the hybrid I got today. I'm okay though. But it got me thinking maybe I needed more hybrid reds for breeding purple pansies so I shifted some pansies around. I also commissioned a fairy tale street lamp to be built near the entrance to the little walkway to my house, next to Pashmina's house. Vesta is still quite new and hardly saying anything to me, while Olivia told me a story about herself, which was cute. I like this kind of mechanism that reflects how familiar you've become with your villagers over time. The player I contacted didn't want Marshal so I'm now on the hunt for someone who will take him. The turnip prices were horrible today so fingers crossed that I can sell them tomorrow.


----------



## hakutaku

I managed to talk to everyone except Dobie today (couldn't find him), gave Pango back a lost item, and caught Lopez ruining my flower arrangements by planting tulips. Gabi invited me to her house. Bought a bathtub that'll fit in my spa temporarily until I finally get the spa bath from TIY. I also bought another expansion for my backroom.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i tripped today TWICE which never even happened after years of playing, it’s cool haha because i thought it was never gonna happen. maybe i just forgot i did? who knows. is it depending on your luck for the day or something?


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## mangoseason

I passed my final Gracie's fashion check this week and I just got the notice today saying the shopping district is getting renovated! I'M SO EXCITED FOR GRACIE'S OPENING!


----------



## porkpie28

mangoseason said:


> I passed my final Gracie's fashion check this week and I just got the notice today saying the shopping district is getting renovated! I'M SO EXCITED FOR GRACIE'S OPENING!


I am so happy for you I just started a new town I have a long way to go again


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

In New York today
- walked around
- checked campsite, no villager visitor
- invited my friend over, laughed over outrageous Gracie prices
- talked to Gladys, she is wearing my sweatshirt design
- the badge guy came, got an insect encyclopaedia badge
- saw poppy at emporium
- bought kk reggae
- waiting for my friend to get back on after her dinner


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked campground, Jack's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (towel rack and cypress plant). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, blue aloha tee & cabana bookcase). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 7PM, all items in T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Completed the Flower Power and HQ Stag Beetle Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ichthyo skull, parasaur tail, pachy torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Chops at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a broken post. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Woke Gulliver and help him remember that he was on his way to Singapore. 
- Worked at the Roost. Gladys, Pancetti, Genji & Kapp'n were my customers.
- Billy wanted to hang out at my place. Invited him for a 5PM visitation.
- Chops made a surprise visit to my house. 
- Diana invited me to visit her place. Had a 2:30PM visitation.
- Genji wanted to replace the arowana that I gave him. Gave him a tatami bed. 
- Gladys wanted me to return something to Peggy. Returned it to Peggy for her. 
- Muffy wanted an apple. Gave her a perfect apple. 
- Tucker wanted a horned hercules. Caught him one on Tortimer's Island.


----------



## porkpie28

I helped my villagers today it was so nice to be back on the game


----------



## hakutaku

Went to the island for some quick cash, then paid off my loan and immediately got another expansion. Visited Lopez's house then Gabi invited herself over to my place. Caught a dragonfly for Molly. Bought some plants and furniture from TIY and planted some bushes around Re-Tail (I'm going for a blue and pink hydrangea look!). Dobie mentioned the 'rumour' that Hopper's moving out lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Heard a rumor that Antonio is thinking of moving but he didn't ping me yet.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## mangoseason

Yesterday was a bit hectic. Marshal pinged me, again, and when he did that adorable wiggle while he waited I just couldn’t. So I said he should stay. Of course then I had to kick out another villager for Eunice but it all worked out because if I hadn’t kicked out Fauna I would’ve had 4 normals which was way too many. After finding someone to adopt Fauna, I waited to get Eunice and the person hosting the giveaway was so nice she did it ASAP. So today was basically a slow day of recovering from the chaos that was yesterday: doing daily chores & greeting villagers, which makes me appreciate that normality a whole lot more.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (garden lantern and flower display case). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, pirate's hat & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 7PM, all items in T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera left wing, diplo tail, T.rex skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Kapp'n at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a watermelon chair. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Worked at the Roost. Boone, Genji, Maelle & Don Resetti were my customers.
- Billy invited me to check out his place. Had a 2:30PM visitation.
- Chops wanted to have a talk at my place. Brought him over for a chat. 
- Genji wanted me to pass something to Billy. Passed it to Billy for him. 
- Gladys wanted a cherry. Gave her a perfect cherry.


----------



## porkpie28

I just helped out my villagers dug up flowers which where in the way, getting money to pay off my home I still live in a tent


----------



## hakutaku

Bought some stuff from Joan's RV, gave Deena an apple, watered some flowers, planted a tree. Oh, I also got the green table customised to dark green for my kitchen. Didn't do much today since I've been busy. My friendship with Drift must be pretty high since he came to my house uninvited, hopefully I can get a photo from him soon,,,

I've been meaning to sort out all my fruit trees by chopping down the extra ones and putting them all in an orchard, but haven't had the motivation to do it yet! I also need to create a second character for the extra QR code storage, but I wanna finish my house before I create her. I'm thinking of making her a wood witch to go along with my forest theme.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

I stopped Cheri from leaving. It was strange that I hadn’t seen her for a few days so it was good to talk to her and tell her to stay. 

I got 2 blue pansies, 1 purple pansy and 1 blue violet this morning. It’s great that as long as I water them, I get some results. Still only 1 purple tulip but I’ll keep trying!

The emporium looks great! When Leif runs up to me, it’s just the cutest. 

I also took some photos with Eunice and Vesta so that I can show my friends my sheep villagers. They’re so fluffy!


----------



## porkpie28

I am able to go on the island today, had fun going on there, I am also doing stuff for my villagers etc


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (round electric sign and bamboo fence). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, pirate's hat & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (the fireworks show starts at 7 PM tomorrow night).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera skull, ptera right wing, megacero tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Worked at the Roost. Peggy, Muffy, Diana & Kapp'n were my customers.
- Ankha wanted a butterfly fish. Caught her one. 
- Billy invited me to check out his place. Went over for a visitation. 
- Genji wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple. 
- Gladys wanted signatures for her 'Read 100 Books a Year' petition. Collected 6 signatures for her from Fun town. 
- Muffy invinted me to check out her place. Had a 9:30 PM visitation.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the Avid Bell Saver badge from Phineas on my alt.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Antonio finally pinged me to leave and I agreed.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## UnendingHope

Caught some new bugs and fish!!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Tonight is the last fireworks show. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (fancy display stand and garden faucet). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (kappa cap, mermaid wall & cabana dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo chest, T.rex skull, coprolitl & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Talked to all my villagers.


----------



## mangoseason

I stopped Vesta from leaving. Right now her personality is a bit bland but I’m sure once she gets more familiar with us she’ll improve. 

Then, finally I got around to decorating my green room that has all the kitchen, dining and laundry stuff. I know it’s a bit of a cliche to have a kitchen but I enjoy cooking irl and I like doing housework to de-stress so this room is pretty important to have in my mayor house. 

Five hybrids today! Three orange tulips and two black tulips. This is working out well. Still no purple tulips. But I was able to get purple pansies eventually so I’m going to persevere!


----------



## hakutaku

I finally got around to planting my orchard, currently the only fruit from my town it's missing are apples and durians. I also planted a bunch of purple violets around Dobie's house to match his roof. 

Sold all my fossils then bought a sink from TIY and rearranged my kitchen and living room a bit. Managed to get Lopez to change shirts, pretty relieved since he looked hideous in the blue dotted shirt. Molly suggested a fairy-tale bench, which I'm not actually planning on adding to the town. Caught a shark.

I did want to improve my friendship with Hopper before he leaves so I could maybe get his photo, but his moving day tomorrow is the only thing he's mentioning, oh well.


----------



## Maruchan

.....nothing. I have been a lazy bum lately, and achieved absolutely nothing in my town today. Sorry


----------



## Straw hat

I've managed to check off most of my remaining bugs for the encyclopedia and Museum, though lost many hours trying to get the Tarantula and Scorpion. 
It's slowly making me crazy.


----------



## Admiral Sven

I had ordered a house expansion yesterday for my upstairs room. It was completed and I decided to ask Nook to allow me to pay the bill. It came to 498,000 Bells, but I became a multi-millionaire in ACNL thanks to a hacked island I stumbled across in December, so that was no worry.

After paying off, I saved and went to Nook to negotiate the next payment, this time for a new basement, after sending a letter to Frank that I had been meaning to send since February.

I then went to Re-Tail to sell some things that I'd kept in my letter storage for a while in order to free up my mailbox. Then I just cashed in on some bell and gem rocks, before giving Cyrus my exotic chest to repaint black and red, as I have been doing recently with my exotic series furniture. Somehow I got 85 895 Bells out of that... I expect it will go back into a new, cheaper public works project.

Also, I sold the happi tee I bought yesterday to Colton. It suits him. And with all the fossils I've brought to be examined, Blathers is being severely overworked today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the fireworks show with my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the heart boppers from Isabelle.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Enjoyed the fireworks show with my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the heart boppers from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

Good news! I got one more purple tulip! I now have two in total which is the start of breeding more. I have exchanged the flowers in my designated breeding spot to all orange and purple tulips. I can now focus on breeding purple flowers  No idea what to do with them yet but getting them first is what is important. 

An unexpected event: I was unhappy last night due to some things irl so I was binge playing by TT-ing a lot, not doing anything productive but just speaking to the villagers and buying things, when I noticed Pashmina wanted to leave. I’d been hoping she’d ask for a while so I just let her go. She mailed me her picture so I guess she liked me more than I thought.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Joan's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Diana put her minimalist minitable up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (air pump and cornstalks). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (yellow-hibiscus start, green wet suit & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 6 PM, all items at T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Completed the Ride the Rails Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (pachy torso, ptera left wing, pachy torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a bass. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Diana with the corinthian post attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Sent a mail to Muffy with the rococo vanity attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Worked at the Roost. Ankha, Muffy, Henry & Kicks were my customers.
- Ankha wanted me to pass something to Muffy that was wrongly delivered to her mailbox. Passed it to Muffy for her. 
- Billy wanted a new furniture. Got him a tea table.
- Billy wanted me to bring Muffy over to his place. Brought Muffy to his place.
- Chops wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect apple. 
- Muffy wanted a cicada. Caught her an evening cicada.


----------



## hakutaku

Got up very early this morning so I could visit the island for rare bugs.  Decorated my study room and finally found a use for the cowhide rug I've been wanting to use in my house for the cabin vibes. Continued with my mission to replace everyone's awful shirts by ordering some orange tie dye shirts for Drift (Molly, you're next on my list).

Still debating on what aesthetic I want for my kitchen, rustic or cute? Who knows lol. Hopper's in boxes today which means tomorrow I'm free to get a new villager and attempt to make Pango leave town once and for all.


----------



## Belle T

Finally managed to complete the fossil section of my museum.

Still going to be digging them up for money, though.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## mangoseason

Muffy is the star of my town. I adopted her because I needed an uchi villager for their PWPs, some of which were underwhelming, but that’s not the point. The point is, Muffy is by far the most generous villager I’ve had. She’s always mailing me fruit & hybrids and giving me her rococo furniture. And today she gave me her picture even though the errand I did for her was just giving her furniture for her house. She is such a kind soul. I like to let villagers go once I get their picture...I’m going to miss her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my second rococo wardrobe to gothic black.


----------



## mangoseason

I was binge playing when I couldn’t sleep last night when Olivia pinged me to move. So now I’m waiting to see if anyone wants her. In the mean time, I am re-doing my paths to something simpler.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up on the beach. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, Moe the lazy cat villager set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (retro sink and metal-and-wood table). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (pirate's hat, green wet suit & mermaid clock). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (a fine rococo vanity for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Completed the Rock On and Pay It Forward Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Donated a red dragonfly to the museum. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera skull, spino skull & could not find two) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a DJ's turntable. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Peggy with a classic table attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Woke Gulliver and help him remember that he was going to Belgium. 
- Worked at the Roost. Ankha, Broffina, Gladys & Kicks were my customers.
- Billy wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect peach. 
- Chops wanted a butterfly. Caught an agrias butterfly for him. 
- Chops wanted me to return something to Muffy that she left at his place. Returned it to Muffy for him.
- Genji invited me to visit his place. Had a 11:55 AM visitation.
- Gladys wanted to play hide-and-seek. Chops and Peggy were the other two players. 
- Muffy wanted a piece of new furniture. Got her a rococo clock.
- Peggy invited me to her place. Went over for visitation. 
- Tucker wanted to visit my place. Invited him for 12 PM visitation.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Today in new town I been hacking it and I have been time traveling to unlock new stores by keep buying things over n over. Getting my new villagers to come in and in my other town I finished my catalog...finally. I still miss Altea but I can always get it back if I wanted to, so I'm not really sad about it.


----------



## hakutaku

Decided to finally expand the town path to lead to Drift's house now that Pudge is moving in next door and Drift's not isolated on his own on the cliff edge anymore. Broke my axe and had to leave some trees in the way because I'm a Fool who only does these things after the shops close.

Other than asking for an orange (which we don't have), Dobie's proving very useful, he's the only reason I find out when Gulliver's in town because I never check my beaches. The answer today was Peru which means I'll get a tapestry! Was hoping for Singapore for a Merlion but a tapestry would work really well in my house too. Bought a copy machine which goes weirdly well with my office room.

I've started refusing to deliver packages for my villagers because they ALWAYS gift each other ugly shirts which they immediately wear. Also, Tiffany was in the coffee shop at like 1 AM, which is,,,strange.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## toxapex

I swam around for an hour and a half trying to get admiral to suggest a wooden bridge.....  stopped when charlise suggested a modern bridge rip


----------



## silk.feather

I went to the island, caught fish and bugs. Checked campsite, went to all my shops to see the new stock. Also went to my house and fixed up my new rooms, talked to some of my villagers. Also tried breeding flowers and fixing up kicked over paths.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found a lost item. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furnitures for sale. Gladys put her paulownia closet up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (swinging bench and metal-and-wood chair). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, blue aloha tee & mermaid table). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Flower Power and Lucky Item Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Donated a bell cricket, petaltail dragonfly, and pike to the museum. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo skull, dinosaur egg, raptor skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Returned a lost item to Genji. 
- Said my goodbyes to Boone who is moving out. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got an hourglass. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Sent a mail to Gladys with the paulownia closet she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her house interior design.
- Worked at the Roost. Peggy, Muffy, Billy, and Digby were my customers.
- Billy invited me to visit his place. Had a 6 PM visitation. 
- Billy wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect apple. 
- Chops wanted to replace the rococo table in his home. Got him a rococo dresser.  
- Diana invited me to visit her place. Had a 12 PM visitation. 
- Gladys wanted me to deliver a package to Peggy. Delivered it to Peggy for her. 
- Peggy wanted me to help her bury a time capsule. Buried it in the same spot as all the other time capsules. 
- Tucker wanted a freshwater goby. Will attempt to catch one for him.


----------



## hakutaku

Myrkwood has finally become a Perfect Town! I noticed a Jacob's Ladder by the cliff while I was moving in my new character (a witch) and when I spoke  to Isabelle she told me it was perfect! Who knew adding just one (1) bench would tip the scales? To celebrate I put the flower clock pwp right next to Dobie's house since he deserves it for being the best villager. 

All I really did today was give my new character a haircut, pay off her down payment, and do some villager requests. Drift suggested a caution sign and Pango still refuses to move out.


----------



## mangoseason

After redoing my paths I felt inspired to redesign my town's overall look so it would only have blue, purple & white flowers with red & black tulips as accents. This means my beach now is filled with oranges and pinks that I don't really know what to do with. It's bothering me to be honest. I'm thinking of creating a character to hold not patterns but flowers. Lol. But the main purpose would really be to have the sweets exterior so I could decorate this part of my town into the gingerbread house in Hansel & Gretel. It's a side project I've been thinking about for a while but I never got around to.

Since I've been TT-ing a lot (this is what happens when I have no turnips) I ended up with two new move-ins today. One was Rooney the cranky kangaroo that was the game's random 9th villager. The other was Ricky the cranky squirrel that I picked up from a visitor's void. It's never happened before so I found it interesting. Actually I panicked a whole lot when I saw the house. I had to quickly scan the map twice to make sure no one's moved away. Okay I was really only checking for Genji, Marshal and Flurry...and Hornsby to be honest. 

I learnt my lesson though: next time I have space, I'm adopting a villager asap.

I've also demolished the cube sculpture and hot spring PWPs. Eek.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mr_Persona

So many things, I unlocked new stuff to do for my other profiles in Kamiki and I finished a lot of pwp and plants.


----------



## mangoseason

I found two of the bush shoots died overnight and I can't work out why because they're not touching anything other than flowers and the closest building is 2 squares away. I planted some again today in the same spot to see what would happen. If they die I'm going to try planting trees. 

I stopped Marshal from leaving. I keep telling himself I'd let him leave one day but all his expressions are too cute so when I see him I just can't.

Hmm...what else. Did a lot of landscaping around the town hall area, mostly in getting the purple and white flowers to line the path and some trees in place near the police station. I built the police station right between town hall and the cliff because I felt like my town had very little space to work with but now I know better. It's really how you work with the spaces...like yesterday, I cleared an entire area by retail as soon as I abandoned the idea of an apple orchard there. Now to reach retail from my house I need to take a little detour but the walk is smoother since I don't have to squeeze myself into that tiny walkway between house and hedge. 

Muffy requested the windmill pwp! I'd like it somewhere in the top half of the town since that area is really underdeveloped. 

Finally, I can't make up my mind what to do with the dead grass spot behind Flurry's house...ideally it would be a permanent villager's house but that would require plot resetting which sounds like a real chore...hmm...Decisions...


----------



## hakutaku

Went to the island early this morning because I need a slurry of cash for my new character's house upgrades. I also used the money to pay for the flower clock!

Gracie finally showed up in town and I passed her fashion check by the skin of my teeth, I was only wearing one Modern item of clothing lol. I should have prepared better by actually buying clothes rather than wearing QR code designs all the time. I'm glad since I was hoping to unlock her store by fall. 

Today's mostly been about getting my furniture customised, which I'm currently doing rn. So far I've had the counter top and stewpot done, but I have lots of alpine furniture to get through, plus some classic series items. On the plus side I rearranged some stuff last night and I'm finally happy with my kitchen, I just need some green chairs and it should be decent.


----------



## toxapex

Was a busy day today lol.... Katrina was in town so I got my fortune told (I have the lovely phone but I wanna get her main street installation cause I've never done that in any of my past towns)... I did the diving trick and FINALLY got a jock to suggest the fire pit... in the future I still need totem pole from smug villagers and the wooden bridge from my cranky admiral. But with the fire pit I can finally put together the centerpiece of my town! (I'm trying to give it a summer camp sort of vibe, but ofc it's now getting into autumn due to my bad luck LOL)

I also got some stuff at the TIY, it only opened yesterday so I'm gonna be buying out lief's bushes every day now that they're finally available!

I also got some new """amiibo cards""" in the mail so I tested one to see if it would work. It did! So I ordered a tool shelf from Ike for my house's basement. 

Aaaand finally, since Henry moved out today, I now have room for one more villager. So I placed a bunch of patterns around town (and watered my flowers at the same time) to try and get a new villager to move into the right spot... (I'm still gonna plot reset when I get them to move in, since I've never tried the pattern method and I'm unsure if I covered all bases)

This was the first day where I logged on and thought, "wow, I'm gonna be playing this for a few hours today" lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

In New York, 
-walked around looking for something fun
-rain caused me to bring out my umbrella
-somehow it’s raining in real life at the same time as in game
-looked for gyroids
-talked to Gladys
-checked store for anything good, 
-asked Booker for anything unusual, nothing unusual
-looked at retail for sloppy furniture, nothing there
-checked Harv’s shop, bought a tin watering can for my garden room
-checked emporium, nothing to buy
-checked able sisters, nothing to buy
-walked around and talked with villagers


----------



## mangoseason

hakutaku said:


> Went to the island early this morning because I need a slurry of cash for my new character's house upgrades. I also used the money to pay for the flower clock!
> 
> Gracie finally showed up in town and I passed her fashion check by the skin of my teeth, I was only wearing one Modern item of clothing lol. I should have prepared better by actually buying clothes rather than wearing QR code designs all the time. I'm glad since I was hoping to unlock her store by fall.
> 
> Today's mostly been about getting my furniture customised, which I'm currently doing rn. So far I've had the counter top and stewpot done, but I have lots of alpine furniture to get through, plus some classic series items. On the plus side I rearranged some stuff last night and I'm finally happy with my kitchen, I just need some green chairs and it should be decent.



I was so nervous about passing the fashion checks that I almost cleared out the Able sisters' daily. Then I put together outfits that I stored away in the museum according to style. I couldn't be more prepared. Lol.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020

Daily Digest from the town of Ness, brought to you by mayor Olive:

The two bush shoots that died last week were fine today. It remains a mystery but I suspect it had to do with the pwp I was demolishing.

Cheri asked for signatures on her petition form 'Support Sleep-In Sundays', which is unusual for a peppy but whatever floats her boat. I had to frantically ask a friend to help out for the last two signatures. But I'm glad I went because Diana is the sweetest!

I mailed shirts to Ricky and Marshal because that cute bunny shirt really clashes with Ricky's ornery face while I want to see Marshal back in his original outfit. Will it work?!

Eunice asked for a rainbow stag! I haven't done the villager errands in ages since I've been compulsively landscaping my town. So tonight it's beetle hunting again.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (swinging bench and metal-and-wood chair). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (kappa cap, sailor's hat & mermaid vanity). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (a very fine samurai suit for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (shark tooth, plesio neck & could not find two) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Katie and brought her to Fun town. 
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Ankha wanted a replacement for her tiki torch. Got her a snake plant. 
- Ankha wanted to play hide-and-seek. Billy and Diana were the other two players. 
- Billy wanted a river fish. Caught him a catfish. 
- Diana wanted me to return something to Billy. Returned it to Billy for her. 
- Genji wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Gladys needed help getting signatures for her "An Official Town Bookmark" petition. Got 6 signatures from Fun town.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I continued with my quest to customise all the furniture I was too lazy to deal with in the past! I had a very relaxed day otherwise, just digging up a few fossils and delivering a package from Fuchsia to Drift since he was still wearing a white gym shirt anyway (his new shirt is just as bad though, I really need to send him a nicer shirt). There was nothing good in TIY today but I did order a genie's lamp from Sahara's RV. With my kitchen mostly done I must move onto my bathroom AKA the room I'm least certain about.

Dobie tried to sell me a painting, and tbh I regret not buying it since he's given me real paintings in the past. The flower clock by his house is finished, now I just need to think of a way to decorate around it,,

My second character is basically a money sink in which I drop off money outside her house and use it to pay off her home loans. I did that today too.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Visited my husband's town to invite Colton to my town. Finally, a new smug villager!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Antonio since today was his last day.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

Since autumn is almost here, I've decided to change my look to match autumn colours. I did my eye colour today, changing them from blue to hazel. I'm doing my hair tomorrow. I haven't decided between ginger or that ash green colour so we'll see.

Rooney sold me a real robust statue. I'm glad he's interacting with me a bit more.

I got Marshal's picture! I'm looking forward to celebrating his birthday later this month. 

Three new hybrids today: two blue pansies and one purple pansy. That's another day's worth of progress!

I still need to dig up those fossils and gyroids from yesterday but I'm feeling lazy...and those perfect cherries are not going to pick themselves...sometimes I wish my villagers would pull their weight a little, like I would somehow find a basket of picked cherries and a note from one of the villagers saying they were glad to do the job for me. That would be such a classic ac moment. I'm sad nintendo didn't make it happen.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Created a new save file to place Walt's home plot. 
- Today is Labor's Day. Got a picnic basket from Isabelle.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Phineas is in town.
- Checked campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (whole pizza and flower bed). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, red aloha tee & mermaid lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (an extremely rare hi-fi stereo for sale at T&T Emporium and today's Tucker's birthday).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino tail, stego tail & could not find two) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (tall quazoid, croakoid & sputnoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found Phineas and got the Expert Angler badge.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Saved a letter at the post office.
- Visited Tucker's birthday party and gave him a sconce as a birthday present.


----------



## hakutaku

Redd was in town and the real artwork this week was the Motherly Statue! I bought that then bought some stuff from TIY. Pudge asked to come over later tonight, which is good since I've been wanting to increase my friendship with him. I also dropped off some furniture outside my second character's house (still working on customising that furniture, it's become a multi-day project). 

Dobie asked for a cherry, so I gave him a perfect cherry, and he gave me a candle. Nice.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Got Colton to plot in the correct spot, which required some plot resetting since I missed a pattern, but he's all set now.
- Removed the patterns from around Colton's plot and replaced them with flowers.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got the picnic basket from Isabelle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Antonio sent me his picture in the mail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got the picnic basket from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Removed the flowers from around Antonio's old plot and laid down patterns for the next villager.
- Scanned in Rhonda's Amiibo card and invited her to move to Nocturne.


----------



## mangoseason

I was right to change my look yesterday because autumn colours started showing in town today! The grass is a different green and the fruit trees look different as well. I don't know if they'll keep changing. Maybe they will. It's my first autumn in acnl and it's my favourite season so I'm looking forward to it. I changed my hair into that grey green and pigtails and I'm loving the look especially with the brown beret. 

Then, I went over to Kidd's house today to say hi and immediately he asked for the crane game that I had with me. It didn't fit in with his house theme at all but I'd feel bad if I had said no. So yeah. Now there's a pink oversized crane game in his house.

When I was on the main street, I sent a bunch of stuff off to Eunice because she has 2 fish and 1 fossil in her house, which makes it look awful. 

Finally, Rooney told me that Genji and Marshal are great friends but the only bad thing there would be their "ugly faces". No one calls anyone ugly in my town! Maybe except me but only sometimes. Still! I need to find a pitfall seed and push him into it now.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (large tea table and roasted dino meat). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, yellow-hibiscus start & wave breaker). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Strike It Rich Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera torso, T.rex torso, ammonite & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Tucker at the cafe. 
- Welcomed Walt the cranky kangaroo as the mayor. 
- Worked at the Roost. Billy, Muffy, Genji, and Phyllis were my customers.
- Ankha wanted me to help catch her an Arowana. Caught one for her. 
- Billy wanted to visit my place. Brought him over for a visitation. 
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry. 
- Diana wanted new furniture. Gave her a Gracie wardrobe. 
- Gladys invited me to visit her place. Had an 11 AM visitation.
- Peggy wanted me to pass a package to Billy. Passed it to Billy for her.


----------



## hakutaku

The grass has changed colours and the sunlight is way less harsh, it has become autumn. Today I paid off my loan and got my last planned house extension for the bathroom (I'm planning on keeping the basement small). Recently I've been checking for rumours to see if anyone's planning on moving out (hopefully Pango), but nobody's moving today,,

Tiffany requested a stone tablet pwp so I need to figure out a good place to put it! I'm thinking near the witch's house for those spooky forest vibes. I chatted to all my villagers today, caught a red band dragonfly for the first time, and got some fossils assessed.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Colton with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got Rhonda plotted in the correct spot on the first try.
- Removed the patterns around Rhonda's plot and planted some holly bushes.


----------



## mangoseason

One of my do-nothing days. The most active I got was fetch Hornsby for Marshal. I love these two. 

I was just thinking today that my purple/cream white tiles aren't very autumn-y so I swapped them out for the red/cream white version. I didn't like it. Oh well. My town will be so pretty in spring though when cherry blossoms come around.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Chip's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked the campsite, Tom the cranky cat villager set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (operating table and sparrow's nest). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (red-hibiscus start, black wet suit & cabana wardrobe). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino torso, ptera skull, plesio skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Worked at the Roost. Gladys, Peggy, Ankha, and Dr. Shrunk were my customers.
- Ankha invited me to visit her place. Visited at 3:55 PM.  
- Chops wanted me to pass something to Diana. Passed it to Diana for him. 
- Diana wanted to visit my house. Invited her for a 4 PM visit.  
- Genji wanted new furniture. Gave him a floor seat. 
- Gladys wanted to talk to Walt. Brought Walt over to her place. 
- Peggy wanted me to catch her a shark. Caught a shark for her.


----------



## hakutaku

Pango is moving out on the 19th! She pinged me about it almost as soon as I walked out of the house. Very pleased with this development, goodbye Pango, you won't be missed. Other than that, I watered some flowers today, dug up some fossils, and made another expansion for my secondary character's house. I got a pear from mom in the mail today too, which is nice since it was one of the only fruits I was missing.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Rhonda and welcomed her to my town.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted some purple roses and white violets around Rhonda's house.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Almost done filling up the beach with hybrid flowees that l dont use anymore, but done for the day


----------



## mangoseason

I had a feeling Ricky or Rooney would ping to move today. And alas, I was right. Ricky pinged to move on the 17th. So long!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Chops put his Libra scale up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (flower wreath and air purifier). Got the air purifier. 
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and there was a geniune Worthy Painting. Did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, mermaid wall & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy. 
- Completed the Slingshot Sniper and Invest in Yourself Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ammonite, apato torso, parasaur torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Sent a mail to Muffy with a rococo wardrobe attached in it for her to place in her home.
- Worked at the Roost. Muffy, Chops, Cousteau, and Tom Nook were my customers.
- Billy wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear. 
- Genji wanted me to pass something to Ankha that she lost. Passed it to Ankha for him. 
- Muffy invited me to visit her home. Went over for a visit. 
- Tucker wanted a goldfish. Caught one for him. 
- Tucker wanted to replace his magazine rack. Got him a wooden stool.


----------



## Pikabun

I finally finished shep and fang house area really proud of it!


----------



## hakutaku

I passed another one of Gracie's fashion checks today, same as last time I was only wearing one piece of ornate clothing. Today I mostly just did my dailies, did some villager requests, dug up some fossils, etc. Lopez told me he heard a rumour Pango was moving out and told me I should stop her, I'll pass lol. 

Gave Dobie a perfect cherry and he gave me a ceiling fan. What an excellent boi.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, there was a double rainbow over my village. I talked to my villagers and invited Beardo to my house. I also made a delivery to Chops and caught a river fish for Rosie.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mayor Ng said:


> In Zen today:
> 
> - Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
> - Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
> - Checked campground, Pave's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
> - Checked the campsite, no one set up camp.
> - Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Chops put his Libra scale up for sale.
> - Checked Harvey's shop (flower wreath and air purifier). Got the air purifier.
> - Checked out Redd's Gallery and there was a geniune Worthy Painting. Did not get it.
> - Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, mermaid wall & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy.
> - Completed the Slingshot Sniper and Invest in Yourself Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
> - Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
> - Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ammonite, apato torso, parasaur torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
> - Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
> - Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
> - Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
> - Sent a mail to Muffy with a rococo wardrobe attached in it for her to place in her home.
> - Worked at the Roost. Muffy, Chops, Cousteau, and Tom Nook were my customers.
> - Billy wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear.
> - Genji wanted me to pass something to Ankha that she lost. Passed it to Ankha for him.
> - Muffy invited me to visit her home. Went over for a visit.
> - Tucker wanted a goldfish. Caught one for him.
> - Tucker wanted to replace his magazine rack. Got him a wooden stool.


You're always sooo busy with that town xD
I always just speed run my towns when I started new ones which wont be for awhile.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked the campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Tucker put his fan palm up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (teppanyaki grill and counter seat). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, green wet suit & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (parasaur skull, apato skull, amber & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Saharah and got mosaic tile and mosaic wall.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
- Sent a mail to Tucker with the fan palm he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his home interior design.
- Stopped Muffy from leaving Zen.
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Genji, Pancetti, and Kicks were my customers.
- Peggy wanted me to pass a present to Walt. Passed it to Walt for her.
- Tucker wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.



Mr_Persona said:


> You're always sooo busy with that town xD
> I always just speed run my towns when I started new ones which wont be for awhile.



It's like my daily ritual no matter how busy my day is  Sorta therapeutic.



hakutaku said:


> I passed another one of Gracie's fashion checks today, same as last time I was only wearing one piece of ornate clothing. Today I mostly just did my dailies, did some villager requests, dug up some fossils, etc. Lopez told me he heard a rumour Pango was moving out and told me I should stop her, I'll pass lol.
> 
> Gave Dobie a perfect cherry and he gave me a ceiling fan. What an excellent boi.



Are you close to getting your T&T Emporium?


----------



## mangoseason

After saying goodbye to Ricky, it was really a stroke of luck to see Wendy in the campsite. She didn’t stand out much when I was looking for sheep villagers to adopt. But after talking to her and seeing her reactions, I was seriously torn between having too many and not having enough sheep in my town. In the end, I asked her to stay and she said yes. I wanted a snooty but fortune brought Wendy to Ness before a snooty so I’m not gonna go against that.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mayor Ng said:


> In Zen today:
> 
> - Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
> - Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
> - Checked the campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
> - Checked the campsite, no one set up camp.
> - Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Tucker put his fan palm up for sale.
> - Checked Harvey's shop (teppanyaki grill and counter seat). Nothing to buy.
> - Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, green wet suit & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
> - Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
> - Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (parasaur skull, apato skull, amber & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
> - Found Saharah and got mosaic tile and mosaic wall.
> - Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
> - Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
> - Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe.
> - Sent a mail to Tucker with the fan palm he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his home interior design.
> - Stopped Muffy from leaving Zen.
> - Worked at the Roost. Chops, Genji, Pancetti, and Kicks were my customers.
> - Peggy wanted me to pass a present to Walt. Passed it to Walt for her.
> - Tucker wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like my daily ritual no matter how busy my day is  Sorta therapeutic.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you close to getting your T&T Emporium?


Eee if l was that busy then l wouldn't have time to go outside or do crafts xD


----------



## hakutaku

Just dug up some fossils, watered some flowers, and bought an item from the RVs. Purrl was in my campsite! She's super cute, sadly I don't have any room in my town until Pango moves out,, Dobie keeps requesting fruit, which is good for me since I've been wanting to increase friendship with him. Sadly, there was nothing good in TIY today :/

Saharah was in town so I paid her to mess up my house again.




Mayor Ng said:


> Are you close to getting your T&T Emporium?


I hope so!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I caught a barbel steed for Dotty, talked to all my villagers that were there at the moment, found Gulliver on the beach (he was headed for Spain), and there was a meteor shower in my town today so I watched that for a bit at night.


----------



## mangoseason

I saw Wendy's plot by Rooney's house and I couldn't wait. So I TT-ed a little to welcome her in person. She is lovely! Her wool is beautiful and she has the lunar horizon wallpaper which makes her room stunning. 

I planted hydrangeas to cover up the permanent dirt patch behind Flurry's house and created a little path around it so that it's like a little hydrangea garden. I might plant more...if...Flurry moves away...

The area around Stonehenge is shaping up pretty good. I just need to decide where the last tree should go.

The windmill area is also almost done. I chopped down all the fruit trees and replaced them with cedar trees I'd been saving up.

Feeling accomplished


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked the campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Didn't order anything.
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (lectern with mic and air purifier). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (red aloha tee, pirate's hat & cabana vanity). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Fertile Land and Lucky Item Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera skull, sabertooth torso, iguanodon skull & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item and returned it to Genji. 
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. Saw Resetti at the cafe. 
- Placed Peggy's picture in the Hall of Memories (exhibit room 1) at the museum. 
- Scanned Kapp'n's Amiibo card with Wisp and asked him for something, got a classic wardrobe. Got 5 MEOW coupons from Wisp.
- Woke Gulliver and help him remember that he was going to Easter Island.
- Worked at the Roost. Walt, Lionel, Genji, and Don Resetti were my customers.
- Ankha wanted to play hide-and-seek. Chops and Diana were the other two players. 
- Billy wanted an ocean fish. Caught him a sea horse. 
- Chops wanted to have a chat at my house. Brought him over for a visit. 
- Diana wanted to replace her princess chest. Got her a Gracie low table.
- Gladys wanted me to return something to Tucker. Returned it to Tucker for her. 
- Peggy wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect cherry. Finally got Peggy's picture. 
- Tucker wanted to see Ankha. Brought Ankha to his place.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I just did some villager requests, I got a perfect cherry for Lopez and buried a time capsule for Drift. Molly came over to my house unexpectedly. KK Folk was finally in TIY so I picked that up, I've wanted it for my main room for ages now. I planted some trees and flowers and then dropped some items outside my second character's house. 

Gabi requested that a police station be built in town today! I'm definitely gonna go with the old-fashioned version, and I'm thinking of building it near the train station. Just need to decide which to build first, the stone tablet or the police station,,


----------



## pochy

today i spent a lot of time on the island catching bugs and selling them for bells and visiting my time travel town to sell a bunch of turnips ! i made 20 mil but now i’m tired


----------



## Lightspring

Finally restarting after 5 1/2 years. I’m excited about the new opportunities and playing New Leaf again!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Let my husband visit my town to get a petition signed.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked the campground, Cooper's RV was parked. Ordered a plastic canister.
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Walt put his clothesline pole up for sale.
- Checked Harvey's shop (garden lantern and casual display stand). Got the casual display stand.
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, mermaid carpet & wave breaker). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare rococo clock for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Commissioned the construction of the water fountain. Fully-funded the project.
- Customised a counter table to Zen design with Cyrus help.
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD at the post office.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (trilobite, diplo skull, archelon torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at the Roost. Had the usual. Saw Don Resetti at the cafe.
- Sent a mail to Walt with the customised counter table attached in it for him to place in his home to replace the clothesline pole he put up for sale in Re-tail.
- Sent a mail to Walt with a paper lantern attached in it for him to place in his home to replace the exotic lamp that I bought when I visited his home.
- Worked at the Roost. Muffy, Billy, Gladys, and Isabelle were my customers.
- Changed Walt's catchphrase to "usero", which means "beat it" in Japanese, to match his personality.
- Got a surprise visit from Gladys.
- Ankha wanted a river fish. Caught her a catfish.
- Billy invited me to visit his home. Visited his home at 1:58 PM.
- Chops invited me to visit his home. Went over for a visit.
- Diana invited me to have a chat in her home. Chatted with her for a bit.
- Genji wanted an orange. Gave him a perfect orange.
- Gladys wanted new furniture. Got her an azalea bonsai.
- Peggy wanted me to return something to Billy. Returned it to Billy for her.
- Tucker wanted to visit my place. Invited him for a 12:30 PM visit but he forgot to visit.
- Walt invited me to visit his home. Went over for a visit and bought the exotic lamp to replace it with the paper lantern.



Lightspring said:


> Finally restarting after 5 1/2 years. I’m excited about the new opportunities and playing New Leaf again!



Good luck!


----------



## mangoseason

I found a place for my second character’s house. It’s next to the cafe with some space for cedar trees. I don’t know if it’s too close to the cafe though. 

Genji asked to move away. I told him no. I still need his picture and he’s too much fun to be around. 

Hornsby is gonna visit later and my basement is still a mess. Oh well.


----------



## hakutaku

Yesterday I went to the island and farmed bugs, so now the police station has opened in my town, the old-fashioned version of course. Deena suggested a fairy-tale clock today, I won't be using that one lol. 

I bought a bunch of stuff from TIY that I don't actually plan on using in any of my houses, then I planted some bushes and flowers around. Dobie mentioned a rumour about Pango moving out, unbeknown to him, it's true. Molly asked for a peach, I got her a peach.

I got my first dead tree today! I've been trying for weeks to get some dead trees near my second character's house, and I finally succeeded! Gonna have to play again later since I forgot to talk to Sable with my secondary character,,I really need to unlock more QR slots.


----------



## Juliet7466

From time travelling, I made a villager like hate (Mira) to move in, and from time travelling to get her out, I accidentally made a villager I love (Daisy) move out


----------



## CasualWheezer

It's been raining in town for several days in a row. I caught Rosie a fish, made a delivery for Bunnie, and moved some tulips to make way for some space for future public work projects and maybe a second character.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

Unfortunately, I did not have time to play in Nocturne today.


----------



## mangoseason

I was about to place down the plot for my second character when I realised I just couldn’t do it as it would become another thing I need to manage in-game. So I cleared out my house & museum storage and expanded my house to make room. I have a minimalist approach to most things and it ought to apply to ACNL too. 

I also started organising my hybrids on the beach while waiting for visitors to come to pick up some genuine paintings I was giving away. 

A villager is coming to visit at 10.30pm. I can’t rem who it was. Eunice...? I guess I’ll find out when the time comes.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended the grand completion ceremony for Zen's drinking fountain project. Ankha, Billy, Diana, and Gladys were present. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Nothing unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked the campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order.
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (bamboo fence and garden lantern). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked Redd's Gallery and found a genuine Moving Painting. Got the Moving Painting to be put up in the lobby of the office building. 
- Checked the island shop (red-hibiscus start, aloha shorts & mermaid dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (new drinking fountain completed and this Saturday is the Bug-Off).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera torso, stego tail, shark tooth & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini buzzoid, squelchoid & mini croakoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Gladys at the cafe. 
- Visited the Reset Surveillance Center. 
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Tucker, Muffy, and Pelly were my customers.
- Billy wanted to replace his lucky doll. Got him a birdwing butterfly. 
- Diana wanted to check out my place. Brought her over for a visit. 
- Genji wanted a rainbow stag. Caught him one. 
- Muffy invited me to visit her home. Visited at 2 PM. 
- Peggy wanted a cherry. Gave her a perfect cherry.


----------



## hakutaku

Had to quit without saving earlier because I talked to Pango, told her to leave, and she changed her mind,, a scary moment. I also unlocked the reset centre PWP from doing that though, so worth it, maybe?? I didn't have time to do much today, just bought some plants, watered some flowers, and planted another bush. Lopez asked to come over to my house again, why is he the only villager who does that,,


----------



## StarFragment

-Today in Met City-​
Taken to a surprise birthday party, got a birthday table.
Checked my mailbox, got four letters.
Checked the billboard, the Bug-Off is this Saturday.
Chatted with the residents.
Checked the Police station, no items, and nothing out of the ordinary.
Sold a few things at Retails.
Went shopping, bought many things.
Visited a dream town.
Got my fortune told, already had the lucky item.
Sold a few more things at Retails.
Sent some letters.
Worked at the Café, got good coffee beans.
Got a coffee.
Chatted with the residents again.
Marina asked for some new furniture, got her a minimalistic clock.
Found a lost item, it was Mitzi’s.
Lucha asked for a orange, got him a perfect orange.
Zucker asked for a butterfly, got him a monarch butterfly.
Sold more things at Retails.
Went to the campsite, bought a flower bed.
Went into Joan’s RV, didn’t buy anything.
Planted a couple trees.
Cleaned up around town.
Sold more things to Retail.
Picked up all the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Repaid most of my loan.
Chatted with the resistance a bit more.
Zucker wants to meet up at my house at 2:00 PM, I agreed.
Mitzi sold me her kitchen tile.
Marina gifted me her blue-bar shirt
Bought two fortune cookies, got an Arwing, and a Samus mask.
Eunice invited me to her house.
Went fishing.
Sold the fish at Retail.
Went bug catching.
Sold the bugs at Retail.
Went diving.
Sold the deep sea creatures at Retail.
Went bug catching at the island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hans gave me his picture!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

I finished decorating the basement. It’s basically my loft’s old setup but now in the basement. It works better since it’s windowless with the lunar horizon wallpaper. More cosmic that way. 

Rooney asked to visit. I told him later. 

I got my first hybrid red from purple & orange roses! 

What else. Ummm. Oh I saw Muffy dancing by herself. Lol. Again. She does that a lot in my town, not just after I give her stuff or when she switches catchphrases & outfits with other villagers. Just. On her own. Randomly.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked the campground, Pascal's RV was parked. Ordered sea view wallpaper and ship deck flooring. 
- Checked the campsite, Deirdre the sisterly deer villager set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (barrel planter and garden rock). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, black wet suit & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dinosaur track, parasaur skull, apato tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found Katie and brought her to New York town. 
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. Saw Don Resetti at the cafe. 
- Stopped Billy from leaving Zen. 
- Woke Gulliver up and helped him remember that he was on his way to China.
- Worked at the Roost. Genji, Chops, Amelia, and Don Resetti were my customers.
- Diana found something that Chops lost and wanted me to return it to him. Returned it to Chops for her. 
- Genji wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry. 
- Muffy wanted a new furniture. Got her a cypress plant.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I just did my dailies, sold some fossils, and unlocked the flower arch PWP from Deena. I tried to figure out a place where it could fit in my town, but honestly couldn't find anywhere. Molly asked for a perfect fruit, and in return she gave me a claw foot bath (I really want the normal bathtub though, which hasn't shown up at the Nook shop yet). There weren't any items I wanted at the campsite either,,

I also paid off the loan on my second character's house and got another expansion.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
Checked my mail, I got a letter from Eunice, Ribbot, Mitzi, and Lucha.
Went to the Police Station there was a minimalistic chair; asked if anything is unusual today, nothing out of the ordinary.
Checked Retail for furniture a villager may have put up for sale, Zucker put up a salad bar.
Sold a few things.
Bought a few things at the T&T Emporium.
Sold a few things to Timmy.
Wrote a few letters.
Bought a few clothing items from the Able Sisters.
Bought a few things at Kicks.
Checked if there were any exteriors I want at Nook’s Homes, didn’t find the exterior I was looking for.
Visited a dream town at the Dream Sweet.
Got my fortune told by Katrina.
Worked at the Café, got good coffee beans.
Eunice wants to come over to my house, I agreed.
Checked the campsite, Rodney was there.
Checked the campgrounds, didn’t buy anything from Harvey; Pavé’s RV was parked, didn’t buy anything.
Sold the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Payed off my loan.
Asked Tom Nook to expand the first floor, on the right.
Did a bit of gardening.
Talked with the residents.
Went fishing.
Sold the fish to Retail.
Went bug catching.
Sold the bugs at Retail.
Went diving.
Sold the deep sea creatures at Retail.
Went bug catching at the Island.
Did a few tours.
Returned to the town.
Chatted with the villagers again.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

It finally stopped raining for some time after raining for several days in a row in my town. Dizzy said he was moving away from Henville but I just couldn't allow that. I also started to make paths in a place where I want some more space also cut down some trees, they didn't leave any rare patterns on the stumps. I caught Melba a barred knifejaw and gave Bunnie some furniture, can't remember which one though.


----------



## missy.

I reset my campsite over and over to get a villager. It wasn't the one I had planned on, but good enough!
I worked at the Roost.
I talked to Twiggy without my daily lucky item on in the hopes of getting her to move out. :O
I dug up a couple of fossils.
I finally found and bought the silver fishing rod from the museum shop; yay!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (decoy duck and garden faucet). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, mermaid carpet & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 150,000 bells in the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (sabertooth skull, mammoth skull & could not find two) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini metatoid, mega freakoid & oombloid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. Sat next to Ankha at the cafe. 
- Billy wanted to hang out at my place. Invited him for a 11:30 AM visit.
- Chops wanted a shark. Caught a shark for him.
- Genji wanted me to dig up his time capsule. Dug it up for him. 
- Gladys wanted to replace her plum bonsai. Got a lucky doll. 
- Peggy wanted me to pass a present to Diana. Passed it to Diana for her. 
- Walt wanted a peach. Gave him a perfect peach.


----------



## mangoseason

Muffy asked to move. We've had a good run and I have her picture. So this is it. She's going to someone who has her as a dreamie so I'm sure she'll be much loved.

Other than that, I demolished the zen bell across the river from my house. It occurred to me last week that you should strike the bell from the other side so I had laid it out wrong. Ha. Maybe the wisteria trellis can go there.

I got a surprise visit from Marshal while tidying up my inventory. He gave me a cherry. It's my native fruit. Thanks, Marshal.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I actually passed one of Gracie's fashion checks pretty comfortably when she asked for the Official theme! She gave me a Sweets Chair so I think I did pretty well. Only one more fashion check left! I mostly just talked to my villagers, dug up some fossils, and bought more plants. But I did unlock the sewing machine on my second character, so now I have lots more QR slots, which is nice,,

Got 50, 000 HHA points and got a silver plaque in the mail, lovely.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery to Bunnie from Rosie. I also visited Dotty's house and wrote some letters, I put some clothes in there for the villagers I sent them to. Checked to see what was in the stores, got some fossils evaluated by Blathers and sold them. Katrina was in my town today but I decided to not get my fortune told. There are also quite a lot of gyroids in my town so I dug some of them up too.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Cole gave me another picture!
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!


----------



## mangoseason

Unrest in the town of Ness. A visitor came to adopt Muffy who was in boxes. Then when I returned to today, Goldie had appeared! But that's not the end of it, cos when I was tidying up the area near Stonehenge, Flurry ran up to me to tell me she was moving away. Massive unrest.

Later when I was doing my land survey by the suspension bridge, I realised again, oh gosh my map is a funny one. I've never seen anyone with it because the river is super windy and there are thin strips of land everywhere. Challenge accepted though. Here we go.

And here's a little appreciation for Rooney's design: he's a cranky kangaroo who looks like a boxer and it's all in the details like his gloved paws and black feet. And his house is overflowing with gym equipment. How is he not a jock?!


----------



## missy.

Today I received Marcel's picture! Woohoo! It's my first picture from a villager living in my village. Rooney sent me one (dearheart) after he moved away. 

I found another Jacob's Ladder! It is my third day getting Perfect Town. Hope I can make it to 15 days, although I would like Twiggy to move out. I got to Perfect Town with nine residents and I have a tenth moving in tomorrow, so maybe I can get Twiggy out. 

I supported local businesses by working for Brewster (he gave me a cream and sugar decoration; yay!) and had my fortune read in Katrina's tent. I haven't built her shop yet (it's expensive) and have a Lovely Phone, but hey. Just doing my part to support local businesses! 

Kid Cat gave me a package to give to Beau, and of course I opened it like a meanie and sold it at Re-Tail; poor Beau never got his present.


----------



## hakutaku

I did a lot today! I achieved 15 days of having a perfect town and got the golden watering can! Tiffany requested the statue fountain and I placed it just outside the town hall. I also paid off another home loan on my second character and downloaded some QR codes, so now my town has a bunch of gravestones in the north east as well as a nice picnic blanket lol. 

Sahara was in town but I didn't buy anything from her, my house is complete when it comes to wallpaper and carpets. I sent a bunch of shirts in the mail for Lopez and Drift, who both made the awful decision of wearing the same pastel pink shirt,, hopefully they change clothes.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
Checked my mailbox, had a letter from Zucker, Marina, Lucha, and Francine.
Checked the billboard, there I saw going to be a sale.
Went to the Police Station, there was a big-star tee, took it.
Asked Copper what’s new in town, someone washed up on the beach.
Went to the beach. Guilliver was there, helped him remember he was going to Sweden.
Found Katie.
Gathered all the fossils and bamboo shoots.
Found the money rock, got 7 hits.
Shook all the trees, found a simple armchair.
Found the fake rock, got a sliver nugget.
Went to Retail to sell a few things, the premium item is hat.
Checked if anyone is selling something, Bangle is selling her refrigerator.
Went to the Museum to asses the fossils, got a dinosaur track, coprolite, ptera left wing, and an ankylo tail.
Sold a few other things at Retail.
Planted a few orange trees.
Did a bit of gardening around town.
Went shopping at T&T Emporium.
Went shopping at the Able Sisters.
Went shopping at Kicks.
Talked to Tom Nook about my loan from the previous expansion.
Looked around Nook’s Homes if there were any exteriors I wanted, no exteriors I’m looking for.
Visited a dream town at the Dream Suite.
Got my fortune told by Katrina, she sold me a celebration hat.
Worked at the café, got good coffee beans.
Got a coffee.
Sold the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Payed most of my loan.
Sent a few letters.
Went fishing.
Went diving
Continued fishing some more.
Lucha asked to deliver something to Bangle, got an imperial shirt in the process.
Zucker asked for a horse mackerel, got a red warm-up suit in return.
Lucha asked for a new catchphrase, told him to say “cacaw”.
Zucker asked for a new catchphrase, told him to say “bloop”.
Bangle asked to trade my pike for her florence flask, I agreed.
Zucker asked to trade my freshwater goby for his melon tee, I agreed.
Lucha gifted me a sushi chef’s outfit.
Went bug catching.
Sold a few things at Retail.
Went to the campgrounds, didn’t buy anything from Harvey.
Chip’s RV was parked, bought a sushi tray.
Chatted a little more with the residents.
Went to the island and caught bugs.
Did a few tours.
Returned and talked to the residents one last time.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found another new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Stopped all my villagers from leaving my towns.


----------



## mangoseason

I asked Isabelle to start fundraising for the zen garden PWP. I’m not gonna pay for all of it this time. My villagers better help. 

I got 2 more hybrid reds. I just need one more and then I’ll start breeding them for blue roses. Wish me luck. 

I harvested the persimmons today because that’s what you do when it’s autumn.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Didn't manage to post yesterday but in Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked the campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Gladys put her old sewing machine up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (wood-plank table and baseball set). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, mermaid carpet & cabana dresser). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (tomorrow is the Bug-Off).
- Completed the Flower Power and Ship It Initiatives to get 4 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera right wing, iguanodon skull, parasaur tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item and returned it to Chops.
- Found Saharah and got lunar horizon wallpaper and slate flooring. 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Sent a mail to Gladys with the old sewing machine she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Billy, Hippeux, and Resetti were my customers.
- Stopped Muffy from moving out.
- Billy wanted new furniture. Got him a hearth.
- Gladys needed signatures for her "Scamper to Victory" petition. Got 6 signatures for her in Fun town.
- Walt wanted a cherry salmon. Caught him one.


----------



## hakutaku

Sadly Lopez and Drift didn't change outfits :/ Ah, well. 

Pango moves out tomorrow, and it's Fuchsia's birthday then too! I need to figure out what to get for her...Today I mostly just did some villager requests. Lopez invited himself to come over to my house, and then afterwards Drift invited me to his place. I've been trying to increase my friendship with Pudge since there are some lazy villager PWPs I really want, but he's always nowhere to be found! I gave Molly a perfect cherry and she gave me a kiddie clock. 

Still a bit unsure who my final villager's gonna be, I know I want a squirrel and I'm leaning towards Marshal but his house is unfortunate!


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
It was raining.
Checked my mail box, got a letter from Mira, Mitzi, Gulliver, Zucker, Eunice, Bangle, and my order from the Campgrounds.
Checked the billboard, had two notices.
Went to the Police Station, no lost items.
Asked Copper what’s new in town, Redd’s tent is in the event plaza.
Went to Redd’s Gallery, didn’t buy anything.
Went to Retail, the premium item is shirt.
Sold a couple things.
Asked about turnip prices, a low 52 Bells each.
Checked if anyone put something up for sale, Eunice is selling her upright vacuum.
Checked the Campgrounds, didn’t buy anything from Harvey.
Booker’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
Francine gave me big-dot tee.
Cleaned up around town.
Got a microwave from shaking a tree, found four bee hives, and 3 Bells.
Checked Nook’s Homes for exteriors, found and bought the zen exterior.
Visited a dream town at the Dream Suite.
Got my fortune told by Katrina, to normal luck I need a historical accessory.
Went shopping at T&T Emporium.
Went shopping at the Able Sisters.
Went shopping at Kicks.
Sold some things at Retail.
Marina asked for new furniture, gave her a croton, got a stripe bed in return.
Did a bit of gardening.
Worked at the Café, got good coffee beans.
Got a coffee.
Chatted with the all residents.
Bangle told me she was thinking about moving the 28th of this month, I told her that was alright.
Ribbon asked for any perfect fruit, got him a perfect apple, got a maze floor in return.
Did a bit of bug catching while talking with any villager I’d see walking by.
Went diving, still chatting with anyone that passed by.
Sold a few things at Retail.
Went to the island to catch bugs, did a few tours.
Returned and talked to the villagers one last time.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today is the last Bug-Off for the year.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Saharah's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (kick scooter and store shelf). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (captain's hat, mermaid carpet & cabana wardrobe). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Tropical Garden and Invest in Yourself Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD at the post office and sent a mail to my future self with 5,000 bells attached. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (diplo neck, stego torso, megacero torso & megacero skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Talked to all my villagers.


----------



## mangoseason

I won the bug-off with a violin beetle. I was not expecting that. 

The zen garden’s fundraising has finished. My villagers helped a little. As they should. We celebrated the opening today. Wendy showed up for it. Seeing her makes me happy. 

Speaking of Wendy, she’s wearing the daisy shirt as a scarf and it looks so good on her. I’ve decided it’s now customary for all the  girl villagers to try the daisy shirt at least once.


----------



## hakutaku

Today was the bug-off, but I didn't participate. I gave Fuchsia a Lovely Chair for her birthday, which she was celebrating with Pudge, and she seemed pleased with it. Pango is finally in boxes! Hopefully my next villager doesn't have such a terrible house placement lol. I bought a CD Shelf and KK Song from TIY. I also rearranged some furniture in my house, adding another merlion statue to my bathroom for the symmetry. I got the Netherlands furniture item from Gulliver and displayed it in my upstairs room.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
It’s a nice sunny day.
Today is the Bug-Off.
Checked my mailbox, no mail yet.
Checked the billboard, no new notices.
Found Phineas got the Fish Encyclopedia badge, the Skilled Angler badge, and the Seafood Encyclopedia badge.
Went to the Police Station, there was a pop-up book.
Asked Cooper if what’s new, nothing out of the ordinary.
Shook all the trees, found three bee hives, four bells, and a Mrs. Flamingo.
Found the money rock, got seven hits.
Found all the fossils.
Found two Gyroids, a mega tootoid, and a mini gargloid.
Found the fake rock, got an emerald.
Marina gifted me her sushi chef’s outfit.
I checked my mailbox again, this time it did have mail, both of them are things I’ve ordered from T&T Emporium.
Went to Nook’s Homes to see if there is anything I’ve been looking for, nothing I’ve been looking for.
Visited five dream towns at the Dream Suite, they were Zoom, Dalaran, Mexico, Astoria, and Arkadia.
Got my fortune told by Katrina, I was told to have good fortune upon wealth if I wore a plaid top.
Went shopping at T&T Emporium, also ordered an item.
Went shopping at the Able Sisters.
Went shopping at Kicks.
Sold a few things at Retail, the premium item today are grasshoppers, and the turnip prices are low being forty three Bells per turnip.
No villagers are currently selling anything on the Flea Market.
Picked up and sold the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Payed off my loan, and deposited the extra money to my bank account.
Went to Nook’s Homes, asked him to expand my basement.
Checked the Campgrounds, didn’t buy anything from Harvey.
Gulliver’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
Worked at the Café, Resetti was there, but I wasn’t allowed to work.
Got a coffee.
Joined in the Bug-Off.
Mitzi had a flea on her, I helped her get it off.
I am currently in first place.
Everyone seems busy catching bugs so I chatted with the villagers that were in their houses.
Went to the island to get bugs for the Bug-Off.
Topped my last high score.
In the bug off I earned a ranch dresser, a ladybug carpet, and a snail clock.
Sold all the extra bugs at Retail.
Deposited the extra Bells to my bank account.
Wrote and sent a letter to Francine, Amelia, Lucha, Marina, Mitzi, Ribbot, Eunice, and Zucker.
Went diving for deep sea creatures.
Got a Jolly Roger from Pascal in exchange of a scallop.
Sold a few things at Retail.
May announced the winners of the Bug-Off, Mira in third, Mitzi in second, and I got first. Marina, Zucker, Ribbot and Lucha were there celebrating.
Went bug catching.
Mitzi gifted me her noodle tee.
Donated a bug to Blathers at the museum.
Deposited some extra money to my bank account.
Worked on a pro design at the Able Sisters.
Went bug catching at the island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing a classic table to violet brown.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked the campground, Pave's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Chops put his artic-camo tee up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (silver teapot and kiddie meal). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, captain's hat & life preserver). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ankylo skull, diplo chest, stego tail & styraco skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got silver ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual. No one was at the cafe. 
- Worked at the Roost. Diana, Muffy, Ozzie, and Digby were my customers. 
- Billy wanted a river fish. Caught him a neon tetra. 
- Chops wanted to play hide-and-seek. Billy and Genji were the other two players.
- Diana wanted to visit my place. Invited her for a 5 PM visit.
- Gladys wanted to replace her spinning wheel. Gave her a gold bug trophy. 
- Peggy wanted me to return something to Tucker. Returned it to Tucker for her.


----------



## mangoseason

It’s been two days since I arranged my hybrid reds to breed blue roses. Nothing. I guess it’s gonna be a waiting game. 

Cheri asked for a shark. I hardly ever get requests from her. I guess she’s getting a shark tonight. 

Clay is new in town but I haven’t seen him anywhere. Why.


----------



## Dinozzy

Finally had some time to return to the game.

Today was a good day organising flowers around the town area. It's a mess of red, yellow and whites.


----------



## Juliet7466

Got my dreamie Zucker to move in!


----------



## hakutaku

Pango's finally gone and my town map now looks a lot less cluttered. I went bug-catching on the island and after selling a bunch of foreign fruit I paid off the home loan for my second character, then immediately got another expansion. Lopez requested a chair sculpture, but there's no way we're having that in town.

Fuchsia came over unexpectedly, Tiffany asked for a fruit (gave her a perfect cherry), Molly traded for my lovely carpet, and Dobie gave me a red letter jacket. I checked TIY and the Campsite, there was nothing I really wanted but I did order a makeup case from Blanca's RV.

I need to start setting up QR codes all over my town tonight if I want my 10th villager to move in soon, can't have them destroying my orchard or something lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my classic table from Cyrus and added it to my house.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I talked to my villagers that were there like Stitches, Dotty, Sly, Melba, Chops, Bunnie, and Mitzi. Bunnie was thinking about moving away from Henville but I talked her out of it. I also got fossils evaluated and I just sold them. I also made a delivery for Melba as well, it was for Bunnie and turned out to be a gift for me. I went fishing as well, caught an ocean sunfish, just sold all of that.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
My basement has been expanded.
Checked my mailed box, received letters from Zucker, Eunice, Ribbot, Mitzi, Marina, Lucha, Amelia, and Francine. Ribbot’s letter had a plaza tile with it.
Checked the billboard, no new notices.
Went to the Police Station, no lost items.
Asked Cooper if there’s anything new in town, Joan is selling turnips.
Found Joan and asked her the turnip price, it is 100 Bells, didn’t but turnips this time.
Shook all the trees, obtained 500 Bells, a satellite, lawn mower, and 4 bee hives.
Dug up a few things around town, obtained a ptera skull, megacero tail, ichthyo skull, plesio neck, 4 bamboo shoots, a pitfall, and a mega oboid I missed yesterday.
Found the fake rock, it had a sapphire.
Sold the things I found or got at Retail.
Checked if anyone is selling something on the Flea Market, Bangle is selling her old sewing machine.
The premium item today are wallpapers.
It started raining.
Went to Nook’s Homes, nothing I’m looking for.
Visited 5 dream town at the Dream Suite.
Got my fortune told by Katrina, for good luck I need some green tights.
It stopped raining and a doble rainbow appeared in the sky.
Found the money rock, only got 3 hits due to some flowers.
Lucha came over for a surprise visit, and even gave me a persimmon.
Went shopping at T&T Emporium.
Went shopping at the Able Sister.
Went shopping at Kicks.
Checked the Campsite, Kody was there.
Went to the Campgrounds, didn’t order anything from Harvey.
Blanca’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
I went back to the Able Sisters and continued working on some pro designs.
Ordered something from T&T Emporium.
Did some gardening around town.
Zucker asked for a cherry, got him one.
The rainbow has disappeared.
Mira invited me to her house, she let me pick something to buy, I chose a bubble-gum tee.
Wrote and sent letters to Mitzi, Eunice, Amelia, and Marina.
Went to the Café, DK KK was sitting there.
Got a coffee, something different.
Worked at the Café the customers were Zucker, Colton, Eugene, and Digby. Got superb coffee beans.
Went to go sell some thing at Retail.
Went back to gardening.
Mira gifted me her satellite.
Finished up gardening.
Caught a scallop and gave it Pascal, got a ship compass in return.
Picked up and sold the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Played a game of Desert Island Escape, didn’t win.
Went bug catching at the island, did a few tours.
Returned and chatted with the villagers.


----------



## mangoseason

I turned my 3ds on this morning and, guess what? My first blue rose! Oh it was delightful! 

Eunice asked for another bug. The bell cricket this time. Eunice is always asking for bugs or fish in my town. At one point she had 3 fish and that was too much. I spent good effort replacing those and failing. Now her house has 1 fish and 1 bug. Le sigh. Eunice, you lonely soul!

I worked at the cafe and got the good coffee beans and a coffee grinder. I miss working at the cafe actually. I should do it more often.

I've hit a creative block in landscaping. Or maybe I just needed a break. So for now I've placed tiles in the section front of the windmill to show where I might want things to be. 

Lastly, the emporium had the kotatsu in stock! I've been looking for one and it just showed up today! Lucky!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town. 
- Checked the campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was put up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (kick scooter and hose reel). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, aloha shorts & mermaid sofa). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (a very fine rococo table for sale in T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (pachy torso, T.rex skull, spino torso & archelon skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids since it rained yesterday (mini rhythmoid, tall echoid & timpanoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had Blue Mountain coffee beans today. No one was at the cafe. 
- Sent a mail to Chops with a rococo shelf attached in it for him to place in his home.
- Wrapped up a genie's lamp (one of Ankha's favorite present) as Ankha's birthday present for her birthday tomorrow.
- Visited the Reset Surveillance Center.
- Ankha wanted new furniture. Got her a desert cactus.
- Chops invited me to visit his place. Went over to visit at 11:57AM.
- Gladys wanted a cherry. Gave her a perfect cherry. 
- Peggy invited me to visit her place. Went over for a visit. 
- Walt wanted me to pass an apology gift to Billy. Passed it to Billy for him.


----------



## hakutaku

I just did some errands today, Deena and Molly both asked for new greetings, gave Lopez a perfect cherry, and watered some flowers.

 Beau was in the campsite! It was hard not to ask him to move in haha, he does fit my town aesthetic but I already have two deer...

Redd was in town today and the real art this week was the Basic Painting (at least, I hope it was real), I used an online guide bc there's no way I'd ever find any real artwork without it. 

I ordered some items from Pascal's RV and got a rococo wardrobe from TIY.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found a turntable at T&T! Finally, an era appropriate music player for my house!
- Added the turntable to my house and chose a song for my upstairs bedroom.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing a regal lamp to royal blue.


----------



## missy.

The last time I played a few days ago, I did way too much. I time traveled every day forward for (I think?) around six weeks. I inadvertently got the golden watering can this way, but my goal was to evict Twiggy. Twiggy just wouldn’t move out. I got caught up going to the shops every day, buying shrubs and trees to plant. Somehow each day turned into more time than I meant to spend in that one day.

By the time I got Twiggy’s move-out ping, I think I was somewhere in November. By this time, my town didn’t have perfect town status because I had junk scattered everywhere like seedlings, fossils, etc.

I went back to the present and got way too involved with path placement. I started planting bushes and then realized I don’t like the position of the paths. So now, my town feels like it’s in a really messy state. I have furniture, seedlings, fossils scattered everywhere, half-finished paths, shrubs that I am not happy with where I planted them but I can’t move them now, etc.

I also got stressed with my villagers planting more flowers. With only 16 storage spots, and having way too many flowers everywhere, I was beginning to find the game really stressing me out because my villagers would not stop planting flowers.

I am a bit obsessed with trying to keep them in their original clothing. Zell is wearing a an ugly shirt that he keeps trying to get other villagers to wear. So I was saving the game every few minutes. If I noticed anyone wasn’t in their clothing, I would quit without saving and then get back on.

The next time I log on, I hope to get to the last Bug Out event for September. but I am not in the mood to do an event right now. However, I have saved up so many insects that it will free up storage space if I can get through it.

I don’t want to go to much longer without playing because I would like to get back into regular playing without time travel.

I need to get back to the basics of the game, and not worry about having a town that looks perfect. I haven’t had my town for very long, it is my first town ever, and I just need to relax about it.


----------



## mangoseason

Today was gonna be the day I relived my birthday. It's been two months of "Do you remember your birthday wish xxxx?" If you were around then, yeah it makes sense. But if you're new, how on earth?  Every single time I play my villagers would mention the birthday wish and today I decided I'd had enough of it. I went back in time and expected a villager to fetch me for my birthday party. I mean, Isabelle said happy birthday to me so I knew I had the right date. But nah, no one. Thanks for making me feel loved, guys.

But that is practically my biggest achievement of the week. No. Of the month! Making sure my villager forgot my birthday wish.

Intended side effect: Hornsby moved out. He had told me already he wanted to explore new places. I wish him the best of luck! I hope you can continue to eat your fill wherever you end up!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today's Ankha's birthday. 
- Attended Ankha's birthday party and gave her a birthday present.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Ankha put one of her pyramids up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (operating table and modern hospital bed). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, straw hat & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (today from 4 PM, all items in T&T Emporium will be half price).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ptera right wing, T.rex tail, ichthyo skull & styraco torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. No one was at the cafe. 
- Sent a mail to Ankha with the pyramid she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Talked to all my villagers.


----------



## AssassinVicz

Finally got my fairytale bridge request and managed to install one.

Can't put the other in yet since I don't have the funds yet, but I atleast have one in.


----------



## hakutaku

Yesterday I covered my entire town in QR patterns to make sure Marshal moved into somewhere decent. I didn't plot reset because I'm a fan of big risks I guess, and when I started playing today his house was in a pretty good area, he hadn't destroyed anything important so I take it as a win! Today I dedicated most of my time to getting rid of all those QR patterns lol. Now I have all of my permanent villagers!

I bought a bamboo screen from Harvey's shop since it'd work really well in my bathroom/spa room. I also got a bunch of fossils, watered flowers, and paid off most of the loan on my second character's house.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I talked to several of my villagers who were in the town itself today. I made a delivery to Dotty for Mitzi. I also found Gulliver on the beach again, he was headed to Denmark. I donated a fine painting to the museum as well.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
It is a lovely sunny day with a double rainbow.
Checked my mailbox I was sent a letter from Mira with a mixer, Mitzi with a bucket, Marina with a durian, Amelia, two things I ordered from T&T Emporium, and a letter from Nintendo with an ocean-horizon wall.
Checked the billboard, there wasn’t any new announcements.
Went to the Police Station there was a tricky pitfall seed and a bread box; asked Copper what’s new in town, nothing out of the ordinary.
Went to Retail the premium items are cherry salmons, the turnip prices are fifty-two Bells each, and Eunice is selling her lucky cat.
Sold a few things at Retail.
Eunice asked for a new catchphrase, I told her to say “lambchop”.
Went to Nook’s Homes to see if there was anything I liked, I bought the concrete pavement.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited five dream towns.
Got my fortune told by Katrina, she said I would have good fortune upon health if I wore a plaid dress.
Went shopping at T&T Emporium.
Went shopping at the Able Sister.
Went shopping at Kicks.
Sold a few things at Retail.
The double rainbow has disappear and it is now a mostly clear sky.
Went to the Café no one was there and bought a coffee, something different.
Worked at the Café my customers were Mira, Marina, Francine, and Pete; got good coffee beans.
Went to the Campgrounds, bought an operating table from Harvey.
Wendell’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
Shook all the trees, I got three bee hives, four-hundred Bells, and an owl clock.
Dug up a tall gargloid, tall bowtoid, drilloid, eleven bamboo shoots, amber, plesio torso, spino skull, and a Peking man.
Found the money rock, only got one hit due to the flowers around the rock.
Found the fake rock, got a silver ore.
Sold a few things at Retail.
Played a game of Desert Island Escape, sadly didn’t win.
Wrote and sent a letter to Marina, Zucker, Mitzi, and Mira.
Worked on gardening.
Amelia gifted me her polo shirt.
Mitzi asked me if her catchphrase was boring and if she should change it, I told her it was nice just the way it was.
Mitzi asked me to buy her purple tie-dye tank, I agreed.
Eunice gifted me her box corner sofa.
Talked with all the residents.
Mitzi asked for some new furniture, got her a sunflower; got a stair dresser in return.
Went to the island and caught many bugs.
Did a few tours.
Returned and talked with everyone one last time.
Zucker asked for fruit, got him an extra perfect apple I had; he have me his picture in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my regal lamp from Cyrus.


----------



## mangoseason

I greeted Diana this morning. She moved from Mori and is my latest move-in. I've encountered Diana twice before in-game. Once when she appeared in my campsite and I had a full town. Second time when I visited Zen to get some signatures. Both times she impressed me with how soft & glowing she looked. 

I visited a dream town today. It had that wild wood look with stone & clover paths. I always feel a bit lost in overgrown wilderness. It's also making me think about how to design my town so it's easier for dream visitors to navigate i.e. should I start plot reset my villagers...

Marshal scared me when I was changing my outfit with a surprise visit. He gave me a banana. Thanks. Speaking of Marshal, I got a letter the other day telling me his birthday is the 29th of this month. I found a sloppy closet in retail the other day. It'll be the perfect gift. Hehe. After we celebrate his birthday, he's free to leave for his new adventure.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked the campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Chops put his rococo sofa up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (kick scooter and garden table). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, yellow-hibiscus start & mermaid chair). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (extremely rare rococo wardrobe for sale in T&T Emporium).
- Completed the Keee Ha Mo-ata and Pay It Forward Initiatives to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero skull, T.rex tail, Peking man & styraco skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Saharah and got lab wall and kitschy tile.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Got Ankha's picture from a letter thanking me for attending her birthday party yesterday. Placed her picture in the Hall of Memories (museum exhibit room 1).
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Saw Mr. Resetti at the cafe. 
- Sent a mail to Chops with the rococo sofa he put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that he can retain his home interior design.
- Worked at the Roost. Glayds, Peggy, Penelope, and Kicks were my customers.
- Billy wanted me to pass a gift to Gladys. Passed it to Gladys for him. 
- Chops wanted an ocean fish. Caught him a Barred Knifejaw. 
- Gladys wanted a pear. Gave her a perfect pear. 
- Peggy made a surprise visit to my place. 
- Peggy wanted new decor. Got her sunflower.



mangoseason said:


> I greeted Diana this morning. She moved from Mori and is my latest move-in. I've encountered Diana twice before in-game. Once when she appeared in my campsite and I had a full town. Second time when I visited Zen to get some signatures. Both times she impressed me with how soft & glowing she looked.
> 
> I visited a dream town today. It had that wild wood look with stone & clover paths. I always feel a bit lost in overgrown wilderness. It's also making me think about how to design my town so it's easier for dream visitors to navigate i.e. should I start plot reset my villagers...
> 
> Marshal scared me when I was changing my outfit with a surprise visit. He gave me a banana. Thanks. Speaking of Marshal, I got a letter the other day telling me his birthday is the 29th of this month. I found a sloppy closet in retail the other day. It'll be the perfect gift. Hehe. After we celebrate his birthday, he's free to leave for his new adventure.



Glad you've gotten Diana in your town. The Diana in my town is still here (will be in Zen forever) and still as snooty as ever


----------



## hakutaku

Marshal moved in today, so I have a full town of permanent villagers! He moved into a house right on the eastern cliff a little ahead of where Drift and Pudge live, a good area imo. Glad to finally have a squirrel villager, he's the first one I've ever gotten. I didn't think I'd like his house but it actually looks kind of cool.

Today I just did some shopping and some villager requests. Lopez asked for an apple and gave me a round clock in return. Deena was looking for new furniture so I re-gifted her the clock. 

Gulliver is in town today so I've gotta load up the game again later and wake him up. The other day Molly requested a flower bed, and I'm still not sure if/where I want to place that PWP...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Sly, he wanted to give something to Dizzy. I also talked to the villagers that were in the town or were on outside on Main Street as well. Stitches along with Dotty and Sly wanted to play hide and seek so I did that as well. I searched for some fossils as well and looked in some of the stores and mailed letters to Rosie, Dizzy, and Sly.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
It’s a normal sunny day, not a cloud in sight.
Checked my mailbox, no new letters.
Checked the billboard, no new announcements.
Went to the Police Station, no lost items.
Asked Copper what’s new in town, someone has decided to camp at the campsite.
Went to the campsite, Cesar was there.
Went to Re-tail, the premium items are shirts, and the turnip prices are 49 Bells each.
No one is selling anything on the Flea Market today.
Shook all the trees and got 4 bee hives, 300 Bells, a school desk, and a robo-lamp; sold them at Re-Tail.
Marina asked me to catch her a sea horse, got a chichi-print tee in return.
Mitzi asked for some new furniture to replace her catfish, got her a butterfly fish and got catfish in return.
Lucha have me some medicine for the bee sting I got.
Dug up 3 bamboo shoots, a tricera skull, ammonite, shark tooth, and dimetrodon skull; sold them at Re-Tail.
Amelia asked for an orange, got her a perfect orange and got her picture in return.
Found the fake rock, got a ruby.
Found the money rock, only got 1 hit due to the rock’s location.
Talked to all the residents.
Helped Marina remove a flea.
Marina asked me if I would buy her hawthorn bonsai, I agreed.
Marina asked me if I would buy her backyard lawn, I didn’t agree; she then gifted it to me instead.
Ribbot asked to come over to my house, I agreed.
Lucha asked me if I would buy his blue wall, I agreed.
Marina asked me to come over at 11:30 AM, though we agreed to meet at 1:00 PM instead; when I got there she asked me if I wanted to buy something, I agreed and bought her hammock because it wasn’t meant to be there.
Mitzi asked me if I would buy her sky wall, I agreed.
Mira asked me if I wanted to buy her wishful painting, I didn’t agree.
Mitzi asked me to tell Marina to go see her, she gave me another picture of her as a thank you.
Marina asked me if I wanted to buy her foral wall, I didn’t agree; she then asked if I wanted it for free, I agreed.
Zucker offered to sell me his antique clock, I agreed.
Zucker gifted me his sunflower tee.
Amelia asked me if I wanted to buy her lovely carpet, I didn’t agree.
Zucker offered to sell me his daisy tee, I agreed.
Went to the Café Don was there.
Got a coffee, something different.
Worked at the Café the customers were Ribbot, Eunice, Genji, and Kapp’n; got superb coffee beans.
Sold a few things at Re-Tail.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited 5 dream towns.
Got my fortune told by Katrina, I was told I would have good fortune upon wealth if I wore a tiger tank.
Went shopping at T&T Emporium.
Went shopping at the Able Sisters.
Went shopping at Kicks.
Zucker gifted me a gray tartan tee.
Marina gifted me a sailor’s tee.
Went to the Campgrounds, but order anything from Harvey.
Zipper’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
Picked up and sold the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Payed of my loan and went to talk to Tom Nook, asked him to expand my basement.
Wrote and sent a letter to Eunice, Ribbot, Lucha, and Zucker.
Francine asked me if I wanted to buy her robo-closet, I agreed.
Francine asked if I wanted to buy her tropical tank, I agreed.
Helped Zucker remove a flea.
Eunice gifted me her red tie-dye tee.
Francine asked if I wanted to but her green counter, I didn’t agree.
Mitzi asked if I wanted to but her spinning wheel, I agreed.
Marina asked to help her with signatures, but I didn’t manage to get them for her.
Marina asked me to help her pick a new catchphrase, I told her to say “blurp”.
Eunice gifted me her picnic table.
Went diving for deep sea creatures; Pascal asked for my scallop and gave me a ship deck.
Zucker asked for a new greeting, I told him to say “Hello hello”.
Went to the Able Sisters and did a few small touch ups to a pro design.
Went bug catching at the island, and did a couple tours.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## mangoseason

I discovered how fun it was to visit dream addresses so I did a few dream tours today. I met Pango in one of the dream towns and she seemed a lot prettier than her wiki picture. Not very photogenic I see.

I planted some trees because the saplings were taking up space. I need to greenify my town but I can't make up my mind how to do it. So let's do it 2-3 saplings at a time.

Eunice pinged me to ask if she could call me O-kins. I told her she should continue to call me shmoopy, the nickname Cheri gave me. Since Cheri is leaving soon, I'm getting quite attached to that name.

Finally, I cleared the front room in my house to redecorate it. All I know is I want some customised teddy bears in it. I'm missing one of the bears though. Not sure which. Possibly...Papa.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked the campground, Chip's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Genji put his hourglass up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (cypress plant and do-not-enter sign). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and found a genuine graceful painting. Did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, mermaid carpet & life ring). Nothing to buy.
- Customized a bathtub to a marble bathtub with the help of Cyrus at Re-tail.
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (megacero torso, styraco torso, stego torso & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Saw Mr. Resetti at the cafe again. 
- Placed Chop's picture in the Hall of Memories (museum exhibit room 1). 
- Sent a mail to Billy with the hibachi attached in it for him to place in his home.
- Stopped Muffy from moving out. 
- Worked at the Roost. Billy, Genji, Diana, and Pete were my customers.
- Ankha wanted to replace her pyramid, shame, I liked the two pyramids set up in her home. Got her a marble bathtub taking inspiration that Queen Cleopatra was into beautification. Fun fact: it is said that Queen Cleopatra retains her youth by bathing in goat's milk.
- Billy invited me to visit his home. Visited at 1:28 PM. 
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect peach. Got Chop's picture. 
- Gladys wanted to have a chat at my place. Brought her over for a visit. 
- Peggy wanted me to pass a present to Chops. Passed it to Chops for her.


----------



## hakutaku

Oh wow a lot happened today. Lopez gave me his photo! It was a total surprise, I gave him his old portable record player back when he requested some furniture, and he gave me his picture in return. It now sits proudly in my main room. I'm pretty sure it's the first villager photo I've ever gotten.

I passed Gracie's final fashion check and now I should be getting T&T Emporium fairly soon. She gave me a sweets dresser so I assume I did pretty well! I also saw Ozzie in TIY which was a surprise. I forgot your old villagers can visit main street,,

Other than that, I just did some villager requests. Drift wanted me to bring Gabi over so he could give her a foldable chair. Pudge had me deliver a package for Deena, who immediately sold it to me (it was a monkey shirt, I'm glad I bought it so she didn't end up wearing it lol). I also paid off my loan on my second character and got another room added to her house.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Chops is thinking about moving once again, I might just let him leave. I caught a river fish for Dizzy as well. Rosie also asked me to bring Sly to her house so I did that too. I sold some furniture on the flea market at the Re-tail and Dotty bought one of them. I also looked through the stores and I believe bought a Kanji tee from the Able Sisters.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today Met City-​
My basement has been expanded.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town, Saharah is in town.
Found Katie walking about.
Found Saharah, purchased her wallpaper and carpet.
Shook all the trees and obtained 4 beehives, 500 Bells, a cash register, and cardboard box.
Dug up 1 Bamboo shoot, an apato skull, diplo tail, iguanodon torso, and tricera torso.
Found the fake rock and obtained an amethyst. 
Found the money rock, got 7 hits.
Did the daily town maintenance.
Planted some cedar saplings.
Played a game of Puzzle League.
Got a letter from Nintendo with Flower Fairy boots.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited 5 dream towns.
Went shopping at Main Street.
Went to Re-Tail; The premium items were long locusts, Bangle was selling her sushi chef’s outfit, and the turnip prices were at 141 Bells each.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campgrounds, didn’t order anything.
Pascal’s RV was parked, ordered a sea globe.
Went to the Café Mira was there; ordered a coffee, something different.
Worked at the Café the customers were Amelia, Chow, Lucha, and Digby; got superb coffee beans.
Zucker asked for some new furniture, got him a bell cricket; he gave me another picture of himself.
Wrote and sent a letter to Francine with a minimalistic vanity.
Went diving for deep sea creatures; I gave a scallop to Pascal, he gave me a sea view in return.
Sold the bugs caught in the island last night.
Payed off most of my loan.
Went to my private island and caught bugs for tomorrow; also did a few tours.


----------



## mangoseason

Cheri got picked up by someone who had her as a dreamie so I’m happy with how it worked out. The mayor gave me some baskets of perfect cherries as a thank you gift. Cos you know. Cherries. 

It’s thunderstorm and nonstop raining in Ness so I couldn’t do much. Or rather I didn’t feel like it. So I just moved all the spare flowers behind town hall and called it a day. 

I did visit another dream address that had a creepy dolly theme going on. Not my cup of tea but I appreciate a well-designed town any day.


----------



## hakutaku

TIY is closing tomorrow for renovations, T&T Emporium is coming...

Molly asked to move out almost as soon as I started playing today. Nobody is allowed to leave this town anymore, so I refused her.

It was a cloudy, rainy day today so all I really did was dig up fossils, talk to villagers, and check out the shops. I bought a corkboard for my study room but that was about it. I bought a shirt from Dobie, then traded it for another shirt with Drift, then Fuchsia tried to buy the traded shirt and I had to refuse her bc I'm afraid she'd wear it.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was Mitzi's birthday. I had gotten a letter about that in the mail but completely forgot. I saw that I had a cash register in my house and decided to give her that, I ordered another one to replace that and I'm also ordering a present for Beardo because his birthday is in two days. I went to Mitzi's birthday party and have her the present, Chops was also there. I also had a video screen demolished in my town and now I'm working on getting a bell as a public works project. I talked to the villagers around me too like Rosie, Bunnie, Sly, Dizzy, Melba, and Beardo.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got an item from Wishy the Star in the mail.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mangoseason

Rooney asked for some signatures for his petition 'Against Judging Faces.' I was fully on board. I visited a town that had these medieval paths, which was really cool, and quickly got six signatures. 

Ozzie was in my campsite today. I had him in my last town that I deleted when I had no idea what I was doing. So it felt a bit nostalgic seeing him again, even though I didn't even have him for that long.

Eunice absolutely refused to swap out the fish tanks in her house. She requested a furniture and I gave her one in the same size but still she loved her fish too much. That sheep.

Since they had one blue hydrangea shoot in the shops today, it meant I could add one to my fountain set-up. Yay. I also chopped down some trees to get the stumps (no unusual patterns though) and planted some shoots to get a hedge started. It's so easy to feel happy about the simple things in animal crossing. Like. Planting new shoots. Making a hedge.

The section that separates the plaza and the train station is both useful and a dead space. It's great when I have people coming over for trades cos it's kind of self-explanatory. But then most of the time there's nothing there. Hmm. A new puzzle!


----------



## hakutaku

Harvey's shop finally had a shopping bag! I've been looking for it for ages. TIY was closed for refurbishing today so I didn't do much shopping beyond that.

Molly asks for a fruit almost everyday, I s2g she's the only villager who requests fruit lol. I gave her a perfect cherry and she gave me a well. 

Gabi, Lopez, and Drift wanted to play hide and seek, and it took me an embarrassing amount of time to find Lopez (he was on the beach). Pudge asked me to catch him a bell cricket and Drift wanted me to dig up his time capsule. 

I decided I'd fill my flowerbed pwp with jacob's ladders, so I finished that today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Got the gold K.K. Slider Diehard badge from Phineas with my alt!
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery to Melba for Bunnie, it was a shirt that Melba tried on. I also got a blue marlin for Dizzy he specifically wanted that fish and I had one in storage so I gave that to him. I gave Beardo a pear as well. Other than that, I just talked to all the villagers that were around town today. At night, I went to K.K. Slider's show, I haven't been there in a while. Chops was there and so was Muffy, she had moved out of my village a long time ago. I requested "K.K. Lullaby", I heard that song in Stitches' house and liked it so I guess I wanted to have an aircheck of it as well. I also talked to villagers that weren't there when I played earlier, although it was past 11 at night so some of them are sleeping.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (milk canister and garden lantern). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and found a genuine graceful painting. Did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (pirate's hat, snorkel mask & mermaid vanity). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (fern fossil, apato torso, apato tail & could not find one) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Saw Mr. Resetti at the cafe again. 
- Worked at the Roost. Chops, Broffina, Ankha, and Kapp'n were my customers.
- Ankha wanted new furniture. Got her a tiki torch. 
- Diana wanted to visit my place. Invited her for a 4:30 PM visit.
- Geni wanted a river fish. Caught him a bluegill. 
- Gladys needed signatures for her "Bring Back Fake TV" petition. Got 6 signatures for her from Fun town. 
- Peggy wanted an apple. Gave her a perfect apple. 
- Walt invited me to check out his place. Went over for a visit at 4:20 PM.


----------



## hakutaku

T & T Emporium opened today, but all I bought from there was a bamboo sapling. I mostly did some decorating around town today with some halloween-y and autumnal QR codes. I also got a new PWP suggestion from Molly, the drinking fountain, which I placed next to the cafe!

Marshal asked for a fruit, his first request as a villager I'm pretty sure. I gave him a perfect cherry. Tiffany also showed up at my house uninvited, so I guess we're close friends now. 

I did some gardening too, watering flowers and chopping down fruit trees I no longer need around town since I have a small orchard now. 

And finally, I got another expansion on my second character's house.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was Beardo's birthday. I had gotten him a present a few days ago so I bought some wrapping paper and wrapped it up and gave it to him. It was a mop, I heard it was one of the ideal gifts for his preferences. Stitches was also there as well. I also saw Dotty and Mitzi in conversation, Dotty was talking about album names. I checked some of the stores for any furniture or clothes as well. I thought about buying turnips from Joan but decided against it. I finished funding a public works project for a bell, it should be finished tommorow. I also talked to villagers that were in the town like Dizzy, Melba, and Sly.


----------



## Fye

bought a bunch of turnips for the first time since June. back then I would always keep a slot open to carry NMTs as an entry fee to pay if I sold my turnips at another user's Nooks, but now that they've lost value/interest I went ahead and just filled up my whole inventory
took all the extra DIYs out of my basement to make room for the turnips. now they're littering my beach 
rearranged some flowers to try out making mini gardens out of flowers of the same color. all of my gardens are filled with same-species flowers but I've seen people post pictures of same-color gardens a lot and it seems like a really cute idea
made Bunnie mad when I talked to her 5+ times while she was sitting down - I guess the whole talking to them 3 times makes them get up doesn't work if they're inside their house?
sold some extra fossils and fish in storage that I originally intended to display outside but decided not to
put up some butterfly models that were sitting in my mailbox for a while
started breeding cosmos cause they somehow slipped my mind when I was breeding flowers in the beginning of the game
cut down on the number of trees in my forest to leave fewer places for villagers and NPCs to hide


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town, Joan is selling turnips.
Found Joan, she is selling the turnips for 101 Bells each; didn’t buy any.
Found and dug up a mini croakoid, mini nebuloid, pinkloid, diplo hip, ichthyo torso, iguanodon skull, and ptera right wing.
Found the ore rock and obtained an amethyst. 
Found the money rock got 7 hits, this time it was ore.
Zucker come over for a surprise visit and gifted me an eight lamp.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Did some gardening around town.
Found a lost item and asked around to find the owner, it was Eunice’s she gave me a frog shirt for returning it.
Talked to all the villagers.
Zucker asked me to deliver something to Francine, she gave me a drinking fountain.
Sold the bugs I caught at the island last night.
Payed off my last loan, I no longer need anymore expansions.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited 5 dream towns.
Went shopping at Main Street.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campsite, bought a teppanyaki grill from Harvey.
Saharah’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
Went to the Café, ordered the usual.
Worked at the Café the customers were Mira, Amelia, Ribbot, and Phineas; earned superb coffee beans.
Went to my personal island to catch bugs, and do a few tours.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pudge pinged me to move and I agreed.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on customizing a rococo sofa to gothic black.


----------



## mangoseason

To save myself from burning out, here’s day one of my self-imposed time-traveling van:

I said hi to Pango. She moved in from my campsite. I saw her in a dream address last week and found her cute. Is this...a coincidence?

I’ve decided the entire left strip of land is gonna be filled with illuminated PWPs. In winter it’ll look amazing. This is gonna be my big project.

The paths in my town look good but I want to switch things up a bit. I can’t find any other good path patterns though. Hmm. 

I need to remember to visit Sterling at 11pm. 

I’ve already got Marshal’s birthday present all wrapped up. I’m so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today, changed into black rain boots, and brought out my leaf umbrella. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked the campground, Franklin's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (teppanyaki grill and sushi menu). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and found a genuine graceful painting. Did not get it. 
- Checked the island shop (red aloha tee, sailor's hat & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Strike It Rich and Invest in Yourself Initiatives to get 5 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (apato skull, dinosaur egg, diplo tail & apato skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Saharah and got the basement wall and boxing-ring mat.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Saw Don Resetti at the cafe. 
- Stopped Billy from moving out. 
- Worked at the Roost. Gladys, Peggy, Ankha, and Tortimer were my customers.
- Chops wanted me to pass something to Genji. Passed it to Genji for him. 
- Genji wanted a pear. Gave him a perfect pear. 
- Peggy wanted to replace her sunflowers. Got her a ponderosa bonsai.


----------



## hakutaku

I got the witch's robe from Gracie! I'm hoping the hat shows up tomorrow so I have the complete set for my secondary character.

Today I mostly did villager requests. Fuchsia requested a wooden bench  I was hoping she'd ask for a scarecrow or a bus stop instead lol. Ozzie was on main street again, he's the only former villager who ever shows up, Hopper hasn't returned yet...

I sorted out the greenhouse room of my second character's house today, now all I need for it is the mossy floor. I also got a takeout coffee from The Roost, checked out Joan's RV, and bought a statue from Redd.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I forgot to mention this yesterday, but that's when I got a gold Villager of Honor badge, I checked how many hours I've played, 542 as of yesterday. Today, I made a delivery for Stitches to Rosie. I gave an apple to Dotty. The bell public works project was completed today and there was a dedication for it. Stitches, Mitzi, Bunnie, and Chops were there. I had a streetlight demolished as well, I'm thinking about doing some of my public works projects in a different style because I think they're a bit on the plain side. I also dug up a time capsule for Rosie.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my rococo sofa from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing a classic wall shelf to violet brown.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## mangoseason

I had a horrible day yesterday. So when I switched on my 3ds, I was already immensely unhappy. I ended up taking it out on my town and just deleted everything. That was yesterday. I just made a new town tonight. But I haven’t done anything yet and I don’t know if I’ll stick with it. 

My first townies are Bam, Pancetti, Truffles, Stitches and Bettina. My house is by the train station and everything important is in the top half of my town. So far. That’s it.


----------



## hakutaku

mangoseason said:


> I had a horrible day yesterday. So when I switched on my 3ds, I was already immensely unhappy. I ended up taking it out on my town and just deleted everything. That was yesterday. I just made a new town tonight. But I haven’t done anything yet and I don’t know if I’ll stick with it.
> 
> My first townies are Bam, Pancetti, Truffles, Stitches and Bettina. My house is by the train station and everything important is in the top half of my town. So far. That’s it.


Aw I'm sorry to hear that,, good luck with your new town! You got some nice starter villagers at least. 

Didn't do much today, just got a badge from Phineas and did some gardening. It was Marshal's birthday and he didn't like his present that much lol, oh well. The witch's hat was in Gracie's so I managed to grab that for my second character.

Might play again later and try to get a PWP request.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my classic wall shelf from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I got all the donation goals for the lighthouse pwp, so it should be completed for tomorrow. Dobie also requested a zen clock, which I might end up using since I have the beginnings of a zen-themed area in my town.

I mostly just did villager requests since there wasn't anything in T&T or Harvey's shop that I wanted. I didn't manage to find a butterfly for Pudge though


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Converted my Meow coupons and deposited some money in the ABD for the end of the month.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Had Cyrus customize a regal lamp to royal purple and gave it to Rhonda.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Diva's upcoming birthday.
- Deposited some money in the ABD for the end of the month.
- Found out Bruce is planning to move, but he pinged me while I was already talking to another villager so I couldn't talk him out of leaving yet. I'll catch him another day.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I caught a river fish for Dotty, talked to the villagers who were around, I saw Rosie and Chops in conversation, checked the stores out, gave Beardo some new furniture, and also had Bunnie visit my house.


----------



## Neb

I racked up a few hundred bells by catching dozens of beetles. Hopefully I can pay off my house loan after all these years!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I got a peach for Melba, found a lost item that was Bunnie's in the end, and talked to my villagers. Jack showed up today to give me some instructions for the Halloween event that's coming up at the end of the month so I'll try to do that, I didn't participate in the Halloween event last year so this will be my first time. I talked to villagers who were around and Dotty visited my house. The Autumn Moon is also tonight so I'm going to have to see that too.


----------



## Belle T

I've been strangely motivated lately with path laying.  I've still got a ways to go and I'm sure various events are going to end up messing them up, but I hope I can get my village in a relatively pleasing state soon.

Probably would also be easier if Isabelle would stop closing town hall for day-long events every time I attempt to do public works projects.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the wheat bundle from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.
- Talked to Jack and got a Halloween mask on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got the wheat bundle from Isabelle.
- Talked to Jack and got a Halloween mask.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## hakutaku

I made sure to talk to all of my villagers and changed Lopez's catchphrase at his request.

Recently I've been adding to a bamboo forest area in my town, and it's looking good so far. I added the zen bell and a new bamboo path qr code to it. 

Today I also bought the spooky table from T&T as well as some new music and a piece of candy (trying to collect a lot for halloween). There's not much I can add to my mayor's house since it's basically finished, but I did get a washer/dryer from Drift that fits nicely in my basement laundry room. 

Dobie requested an angelfish and I spent a stupid amount of time trying to catch one from the ocean until I remembered it was a river fish and only spawned after 4 PM anyway. RIP.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I talked to the villagers that were around. I started a new public works project, a hot spring and I had a park clock demolished, I'll replace it with another clock with a different style. Chops also decided not to move after all once again, he's done this so many times. Oh well. I checked the stores and bought some stuff for the Halloween event. Recently, my villagers have been calling me a new nickname, "cookie", most of them used to call me "sweetie" so that all might change sooner or later. Mitzi visited my house as well. I also got Sly a peach, wrote a bunch of letters to my villagers, got a cup of coffee at the Roost, and caught Melba a monarch butterfly.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper if there’s anything unusual, nothing unusual.
Found and obtained all the bamboo shoots and fossils.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the ore rock and obtained an amethyst.
Found the money rock and got 7 hits.
Zucker asked to get signatures for his petition ‘Shoe-Tying Instruction Clinic’ I managed to get them all. ( Thank you Mayor Ng for the help! )
Went to see what plants Leif was selling, while shopping he gave me a golden axe.
Did some gardening.
Went shopping at Main Street.
Wrote and sent a letter to Mira with a wrapped astro closet.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited 5 dream towns.
Talked with all the villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Moved some white lilies and planted some holly and blue hydrangea bushes along one of my paths.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Nat's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (sparrow's nest and casual display stand). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (red aloha tee, aloha shorts & mermaid bed). Nothing to buy.
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ankylo tail, T. rex torso, apato tail & dinosaur egg) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids (tall buzzoid, tall bovoid & mini quazoid) and then sold at Re-tail for bells. 
- Found Jack and got the spooky bug mask. 
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Saw Don Resetti at the cafe. 
- Ankha invited me to hang out at her place. Visited at 4:30 PM. 
- Chops wanted a river fish. Caught him a bluegill. 
- Peggy wanted to a fruit. Gave her a perfect cherry.


----------



## hakutaku

Fuchsia requested a windmill today! It's one of the pwps I wanted so I'm pretty happy, I placed it near Marshal's house on the opposite side of the town path.

Tiffany asked to visit my house, then Deena invited me over to her place. I'm hoping to receive their photos soon since my friendship with both is pretty high, so maybe they'll mail me something tomorrow,,,

I didn't do much today, I just got a new tree and bought a spooky dresser from T&T.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I talked to the villagers who were around today. I got Beardo some furniture that he wanted. Mitzi wanted me to bury a time capsule for her so I did that too, I almost always bury my villager's time capsules in the beach so I can find it easily when they want me to dig it back up. I gave Rosie an orange as well. I also checked the stores and had some fossils inspected. Beardo wanted one of my fossils so I had to trade it for a shirt, that was definitely something I didn't want to do but I didn't want to disappoint him. Dizzy wanted a dragonfly so I caught that for him.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​

Went to the Police Station and asked Copper if there’s anything unusual today, someone is camping at the Campsite.
Went to the Campsite, Curlos was there.
Found all the fossils.
Found the ore rock.
Found the money rock.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Did some gardening.
Went shopping at Main Street.
Wrote and sent a few letters.
Completed a couple initiatives.
Went to the Campgrounds, bought something from Harvey.
Franklin’s RV was parked, ordered something.
Went to the Café and got a coffee, something different.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island and deposited the money.
Went bug catching.
Went fishing.
Went diving, Pascal gave me something for a scallop.
Talked with all the villagers.
Marina asked for some new furniture, brought her a pachira.
Amelia asked to catch her a bell cricket, caught her one.
Eunice asked for some fruit, brought her a perfect apple.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited 5 dream towns.
Went to the island and caught plenty of bugs.
Registered for 5 tours and bought a souvenir.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Joan is in town.
- Checked the campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Muffy put her rococo sofa up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (counter seat and casual display stand). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (mermaid wall, aloha shorts & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ichthyo skull, ankylo tail, ichthyo torso & iguanodon torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item and returned it to Diana. It contains her eye shadow lol 
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. No one else was at the cafe. 
- Sent a mail to Muffy with the rococo sofa she put up for sale in Re-tail attached in it so that she can retain her home interior design.
- Stopped Muffy from moving out. 
- Worked at the Roost. Gladys, Peggy, Ankha, and Tortimer were my customers.
- Ankha wanted a dace. Caught her one. 
- Chops wanted new furniture.  Got him a vintage telephone. 
- Diana wanted to play hide-and-seek. Ankha and Walt were the two other players. 
- Peggy wanted me to dig up her time capsule. Dug it up and gave it to her. 
- Tucker wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect pear. 
- Tucker wanted to check out my house. Brought him over for a visit.


----------



## hakutaku

I did quite a lot today. Molly came over for a visit to my house, I fished up an olive flounder for Pudge, and I gave Dobie some new furniture.

I downloaded some new QR codes on my second character and added some water patterns to decorate near my lighthouse and windmill. I also replaced the stepping stone QR code in my town to have a warmer, more autumnal theme. I also added more paths to my bamboo forest area.

After I stopped him from moving out, Drift requested the torch pwp, which I'm thinking of placing by his house once I get all the funds for my windmill.

Other than that, I did all my dailies and strolled around town for a while.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I got a peach for Melba, gave some furniture to Mitzi, Stitches visited my house, and I'm going to visit Bunnie's house later. I couldn't really play that much today though.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## skarmoury

I finally brought home my 3DS today from my apartment! I restarted my town and talked to all my new villagers (Spork, Rasher, Margie, Monique, and Peggy).  I'll be going around town as well and try to think of a general design.


----------



## mangoseason

Things are moving really slow as this is going to be my no-TT town. I am also determined to play this time without buying bells here. I think buying the silver axe, the swimsuit and RV stuff is okay. But I'm gonna do my best to work towards getting obtainable items in-game.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Joan's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (sushi container and sushi menu). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, black wet suit & cabana bed). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (The Fishing Tourney is on this coming Saturday & Explorer's Day is on Monday, October 12th).
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD at the post office.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego torso, iguanodon torso & ptera left wing x2) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Sat next to Genji at the cafe. 
- Ankha wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect orange.
- Chops wanted to replace the vintage telephone I gave him yesterday (really ). Got him a vintage camera.
- Muffy invited me to visit her place after she's done cleaning. Visited her home at 6 PM.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I got Stitches some fruit first and talked to villagers around the town. Dizzy visited my house for a while, he did want to go to another room immediately after I showed him another room a few times. I also played hide and seek with Beardo, Stitches, and Dizzy and dug up a time capsule for Melba.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited Nocturne to drop off some furniture and bush starts, which also helped clean up my storage a little.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Let Mayor Destani visit to drop off some much needed furniture and bush starts. Finally got a phonograph in Nocturne!
- Did some minor redecorating with the new items and stored the rest until I'm ready to work on those rooms.


----------



## mangoseason

There's probably a lot more I should be doing in terms of town planning but I'm too lazy right now. I found all four fossils and donated some more bugs to the museum. The villagers are all staying cute. I think I'm meant to have a new villager moving in tomorrow but I'm not sure. 

New clothes! I have a basic red dress which suits my basic look right now. Lol.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today (only got to check my town today after 5 PM):

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Copper's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Muffy put her rococo sofa up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (tennis racket and imperial chair). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (sailor's hat, blue aloha tee & mermaid closet). Nothing to buy. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (parasaur skull, sabertooth skull x2 & ammonite) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Talked to all my villagers only got a single request from Diana.
- Diana wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect orange.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo wanted a goldfish from me so I caught him one. I found a billiard table at the T&T Emporium so I got that. I had been looking for that for some time, I put in my basement. I gave Melba a monarch butterfly as well and also talked to the villagers around in my town.


----------



## mintycream

I took a break from the game for a few months but opened it again. Finally cleaned up half the items on the floor and plucked all the weeds. Sold most of the bugs I was hoarding and still need to get rid of my extra inventory items. Talked to all my villagers and apologized for being away for so long lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked the campground, Wendell's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was put up for sale. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (barrel planter and retro sink). Nothing to buy. 
- Checked the island shop (orange wet suit, sailor's hat & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (fine rococo clock for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Completed the Fossil Record Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Customized a zen backpack to black design with the help of Cyrus at Re-tail. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Ankha wanted me to pass something to Peggy. Passed it to Peggy for her. 
- Genji wanted to visit my place. Brought him over to my place for a visit.
- Muffy wanted a fruit. Gave her a perfect cherry.
- Tucker wanted to replace the wood-plank table in his home. Got him a sprout table to match his interior.


----------



## hakutaku

I was on a trip for a few days so I haven't been doing much in my town, I mostly just did my dailies and that was it haha. I'm mainly trying to get villager photos right now, so I'm trying to do a lot of villager requests. Today Dobie asked me to deliver a gift to Drift, and it happened to be a pretty decent shirt! Marshal also came over to my house today.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo wanted me to get him a dragonfly of any kind, but I wasn't able to find one. I also gave Stitches a mango since he wanted some fruit. Sly is thinking about moving away from my town. I'm going to let him go for now, I might change my mind later though. I don't know if he's the one who I want out of my town, but he has been in my town from almost the beginning. I also made a delivery to Mitzi for Chops.


----------



## mangoseason

Not time travelling feels great once I’m used to it. I’m not compelled to do tons a day simply cos I could. I greeted Pietro and fingers crossed he’ll be the first to ask to move cos I’m scared of him (and Coco and Wart Jr.). I gave Biskit a peach and he liked it. Life is well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Grizzly asked me for a new piece of furniture so I was finally able to replace that left platform he ended up with.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Anicotti pinged me to move.  I agreed and this time she didn't change her mind.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my rococo shelf to gothic black.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (garden lantern and garden rock). Nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Saharah is in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Tucker put a sloppy stereo up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Blanca's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (snorkel mask, yellow-hibiscus start & cabana wall radio). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (rare rococo sofa for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (amber, stego tail, archaeopteryx & parasaur tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found Muffy chilling in Billy's home. 
- Found Saharah and got the groovy wall and dotted rug.
- Found the ore rock, got gold ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Sat next to Genji at the cafe. 
- Ankha wanted a dragonfly. Caught her a red dragonfly. 
- Chops wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.
- Gladys wanted me to dig up her time capsule. Dug it up and gave it to her. 
- Walt wanted me to return something to Tucker. Returned it to Tucker for him.


----------



## satine

wrong thread! :,)


----------



## hakutaku

Today I did a lot of villager requests! I delivered a package from Tiffany to Dobie, buried a time capsule for Lopez, and got a bunch of signatures I need to collect for Dobie too. Drift is coming over to my house later at 9:30. Fuchsia requested a guppy, but I wasn't able to find one 

Other than that, I placed the torch pwp near Drift's house because I think it matches the colours, and I did all my dailies.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I found a lost item. It turned out to be Dizzy's, he was actually the first villager I asked about that so it was nice to get that done on the first try. I also made a delivery for Mitzi to Dizzy, he gave me his picture. I already have a bunch of his pictures but it's still nice to get them. I checked out the shops as well. Redd was in town today but I decided against buying anything from him today, maybe next time he comes. I also finished funds for the hot springs public works project so that'll be done tommorow and got an orange for Stitches.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper is anything is unusual today, Redd’s Gallery is in the event plaza.
Found all the fossils.
Found the ore rock and obtained a silver nugget.
Found the money rock got 7 hits.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Did some gardening.
Went to Redd’s Gallery and bought an art piece.
Went shopping at Main Street.
Wrote and sent some letters.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campground, didn’t order anything.
Zipper’s RV was parked, didn’t order anything.
Went to the Café and ordered a coffee.
Worked at the Café and earned good coffee beans.
Went to the Dream Suite and visited 5 dream towns.
Talked with the villagers.
Went to the island, caught bugs and joined 5 tours.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a present in the mail from Wishy the Star.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my rococo shelf from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## hakutaku

It was Drift's birthday today, so I gifted him a spooky wall lamp! He was celebrating with Dobie and seemed pleased with his present. 

I mostly just went around town, watering flowers and digging up fossils. I also learned the sneeze action from Dr Shrunk. Pudge finally requested the camping cot, so I'm having the outdoor chair demolished so I can place the camping cot next to my campsite (though I might wait until I get the hammock pwp to use instead, I haven't decided yet).


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, the hot springs public works project is finished, there was a dedication ceremony with Rosie, Stitches, Sly, and Beardo. I gave Dotty an peach as well. I still let Sly move out of my town when he talked about it again. I'm going to think about that because I'm thinking about moving a smug villager out since I already have two of those and Sly is my only jock villager. I talked to the villagers who were around and have Dizzy some furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Found out Deirdre is planning to move but she didn't ping me today so I'll need to stop her soon.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my regal dresser to royal purple.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today is the Fishing Tourney. No villager request today.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (firewood and autograph cards). Nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing was put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Gulliver's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (black wet suit, snorkel mask & mermaid chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (ankylo skull, dimetrodon skull, apato torso & megacero tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got only 7 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. No one was at the cafe. 
- Stopped Billy from moving out. 
- Talked to all my villagers.


----------



## CasualWheezer

The fishing tourney was today. I didn't really participate in it much, I just caught a sea bass and got first place, although I'm sure my record will be beaten by the time it's over. I already have a gold trophy from that event so I don't really need another one. I just gave Chip some fish so I could see him eat them. I just talked to my villagers and bought something from Harvey and also visited a few of my villagers in their houses like Melba, Beardo, and Dotty.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​- Today is the Fishing Tourney.
- Found, assessed, and sold all the fossils.
- Found the ore rock and obtained a ruby.
- Found the money rock and got 7 hits.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Did some gardening.
- Went shopping at Main Street
- Completed a few initiatives.
- Went to the Campground and bought an item from Harvey.
- Saharah’s RV was parked but didn’t order anything.
- Went to the Café and ordered a coffee.
- Participated in the Fishing Tourney and won.
- Sold the bugs caught at the island and deposited the Bells.
- Talked to all the villagers.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the ceremony for the Fishing Tourney to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Finally cleaned up my town since I've decided not to rotate anymore villagers. I kicked up all the plot resetting patterns, moved the flowers back into place and sold the excess flowers. Everything's looking so good again!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the ceremony for the Fishing Tourney to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I set up the white bench so it was in front of my windmill. I also prevented Drift from moving away and did some villager requests, delivering a gift from Gabi to Drift. There was a deer scare in T&T which I bought for my zen-themed spa room! I also bought some new music and a piece of candy.
Dobie, Lopez, and Molly wanted to play hide and seek, and I only found Dobie 1 minute before the time stopped lol. He blends in really well in my defence, it's his grey fur!


----------



## jyrilian

Today I finished like 80% of the paths in my town, some initiatives, and I bought one of Harvey's items. I don't really talk to most of my villagers since I plan on moving them out but today I finally managed to convince Kyle to move out after he insisted on staying like around 2 or 3 times before haha


----------



## CasualWheezer

I went to K.K. Slider's concert last night, one of my old villagers Pango was there. I did miss the award ceremony for the Fishing Tourney though, I think I got a bronze trophy in the mail. I also got Sly to stay in my town, I'll just wait and see for other villagers to move out. Today, Sly visited my house. I checked some stores and talked to villagers. I gave Dotty some new furniture. I also made a delivery for Bunnie to Rosie, it was a gift for Rosie as an apology actually.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Finally got Deirdre to ping me and stopped her from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Updated my dream address for the first time since spring so any visitors can now meet my current villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
- Found, assessed and sold all the fossils.
- Found the ore rock and obtained a sapphire.
- Found the Bell rock and managed to hit it 6 times.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Talked to all the villagers.
- Marina asked for a piece of fruit, brought her a perfect pear.
- Mira asked for a butterfly, caught her a emperor butterfly.
- Chrissy asked to deliver a package meant for Lucha.
- Went shopping at Main Street.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Today is Explorer Day. Got a sailboat model from Isabelle. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (metal can and wooden counter). Nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing is put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Nat's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (kappa cap, mermaid carpet & cabana chair). Nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (dimetrodon tail, T.rex torso, styraco tail & raptor skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a famous mushroom and ate it. The effect never gets old. 
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. No one was at the cafe. 
- Placed Billy's picture in the Hall of Memories (museum exhibit room 1). 
- Stopped Muffy from moving out. 
- Wrapped Arc de Triomphe into a present for Chops birthday tomorrow.
- Billy wanted an apple. Gave him a perfect apple. Got Billy's picture!
- Chops wanted to replace his rococo dresser. Got him a rococo table.
- Diana wanted me to pass something to Peggy. Passed it to Peggy for her. 
- Walt wanted to visit my place. Brought him over for a visit.


----------



## hakutaku

I set up the totem pole pwp today, and wow, it's expensive! It probably won't be finished for a while in that case lol. 

I played hide and seek with Tiffany, Drift, and Pudge today. I also delivered a shirt from Marshal to Fuchsia. Fuchsia also requested a visit later today, so I'll be seeing her at 7:30! 

T&T had the spooky bookcase today, so I bought that as well as some candy and  a mummy mask. I also did my dailies, dug up fossils, and added some bushes and a tree to my town.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Explorer's Day so I got a sailboat model, I actually have one from last year too. I visited Stitches' house for a while too, checked around the stores, and Rosie wanted me to catch her an angelfish but I couldn't find one so I'm afraid I might not be able to get her one. I guess it's a rare fish anyways though.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the sailboat model from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got the sailboat model from Isabelle.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Attended Chops's birthday party and gave him the Arc de Triomphe model as a present.
- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Didn't find anything unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (large tea table and swinging bench). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for new messages (rare rococo table for sale at T&T Emporium & today is Chops's birthday).
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Nothing unusual in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing is put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Jingle's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, red aloha tee & cabana vanity). Nothing to buy.
- Completed the Rainmaker Initiative to get 3 MEOW coupons.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (stego torso, styraco torso, diplo tail & ankylo skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. No one was at the cafe.  
- Talked to all the villagers.


----------



## hakutaku

Saharah was in town so I got her to redecorate! I was aiming for the mossy carpet but I had no such luck,,

I redecorated my bath/spa room a little and also did some villager requests, including finding a lost item for Molly, delivering a package, and catching a butterfly for Marshal. 

I ordered the daimyo's tray from June's RV and bought a sapling from T&T.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was Chops' birthday. Beardo was also there too. I gave Chops a present that I had prepared in getting for the past few days. I talked to my villagers around town as well. I looked at the stores and bought candy for the Halloween event. I also got a bunch of fossils examined and I sold all of those, got 32,000 bells from that. My villagers told me that Dizzy is going to move so I'm going to have to stop him from doing that. I did talk to Dizzy but he never pinged me about moving so I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Celebrated Mayor Amethyst's birthday with Hans, Bruce and Anicotti. It's not my real birthday, but I didn't want all of my characters having the same birthday so I made one up. It was still a nice pick-me-up to have all of my villagers giving me gifts and saying nice things to me today.


----------



## hakutaku

There wasn't much to do today, I just caught a koi fish for Molly, gave Deena a perfect apple, gave Fuchsia a crane game, and got some fossils assessed. I got a letter from Mom with some wheat furniture attached, and I redecorated my bathroom a little more using the daimyo's tray. I also added a stove to my kitchen after getting one from Molly.

Gulliver was on my beach and the country this time was China.

I might play again later because I forgot to check the campground for items I needed.


----------



## meggiewes

I did an errand for Felyne and cleared out a few more flowers and bushes. 

I'm really debating if I want to reset and experience things fresh. If I did, I might set the time back to the first day I ever played and time travel day by day up to the present day. I would have to get a little notebook and take notes if I did that so I didn't lose track.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Dizzy said he was moving out but I stopped him from doing so. He's one of my faves and a day one of mine so I don't think I'll let him leave my town. Chops also visited my house for a while too. Bunnies asked me for some perfect fruit but I don't have any so I gave her some regular fruit instead. Gulliver was also on the beach at well, he was headed for Sweden.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual. Found Gulliver washed up on the beach. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (fancy display stand and swinging bench). Nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today. Someone washed up on the beach.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale. Nothing is put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Zipper's RV was parked. Nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (yellow aloha tee, mermaid carpet & cabana lamp). Nothing to buy.
- Checked the notice board for a new message (very fine deluxe washer for sale at T&T Emporium).
- Deposited 100,000 bells in the ABD at the post office. 
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (tricera skull, dimetrodon skull, trilobite & raptor torso) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got ruby ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost. Had the usual today. Saw Don Resetti at the cafe.  
- Sent a mail to Genji with a raccoon figurine for him to place in his home. 
- Woke Gulliver up and help him remember that he was on his way to London. 
- Worked at the Roost. Muffy, Annalisa, Peggy, and Phineas were my customers.
- Ankha wanted to visit my place. Brought her over for a visit. 
- Billy wanted a red dragonfly. Caught him one near the pond in my town. 
- Genji invited me to visit his place. Went for a visit at 1 PM.                                                                                   
- Gladys wanted help getting signatures for her "Spider-Relocation Service" petition. Got six signatures from Fun town for her. 
- Peggy wanted new furniture. Got her a cabin wall clock. 
- Tucker wanted me to deliver a package to Gladys. Delivered it to Gladys for him.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I played hide and seek with Fuchsia, Gabi, and Molly. I delivered a package from Gabi to Tiffany. Deena wanted a red snapper, so I caught one for her. Marshal asked to come over to my house at 6:30, so I'll be playing again in a little bit.

I also did some redecorating in my second character's house.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Beardo's house and bought something that I felt didn't really fit in his room. I'm starting to care some more about what my villagers put in their houses and whether it would look good there or not. I also dug up a bunch of fossils, had them looked over by Blathers, and sold them. I bought a painting from Redd since he was in town today, I got the Scenic Painting to be exact.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## missy.

Yesterday:

— I am raising my friendship level with Olivia:
* Olivia cried and got very upset when I fell in a pitfall — I found this so very touching
* Olivia gave me an orange instead of trying to sell it to me for 1600 bells 
* Olivia gave me a shirt that she thought I would like  ... all of this is new behavior for my snooty, and gives me a new impression of snooties

— I got Kid Cat’s picture!! Hooray! This is my third picture from my animals living in my town. 

— I met Kyle! He finally moved in and he is awesome. Even though I have another smug, Zell, whom I love very dearly, Kyle definitely seems different because he is a wolf. Even when he does the “cool cucumbers“ line, it still seems different because he has wolf expressions.

— I had several house visits, during which I liberally spammed my villagers with emotes. I love to do this; it is so much fun to see them blush or clap. 

— I sprinkled lots of items on the plaza in order to make a new dream for my dream address. I also placed a lot of Jacob’s ladders on the cliff.

—Finished the Instrument Shelter. Love it, but was a bit disappointed that I have to walk behind it in order to activate it. I wanted to be able to stand on my pathway and tap it to get the weather.

— I had a campsite visitor, a mouse—I think it was Bree. I was a bit nervous walking into the tent, because I was hoping it wasn’t one of my dreamie cats or wolves since I am at 10 villagers.

— Got a visit from Phineas! He gave me a happy homeroom HHA badge. I forget which one. It had to do with being around 100,000 points.


----------



## hakutaku

Redd was in town today, so I got the moving painting which I'm pretty sure is the real one. 

I prevented Molly from leaving too. She's not going anywhere.

I also gave Marshal a fancy doll bc he asked for new furniture, and Fuchsia invited herself over for 9:30.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual, nothing unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (flower display case and cable spool), nothing to buy.
- Checked out Redd's Gallery and found a geniune Worthy Painting and got it. Will place it in the lobby of my town's office building. 
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today, Redd's Gallery is in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale, nothing is put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Joan's RV was parked, nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (aloha shorts, snorkel mask & cabana bed), nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (T.rex torso, diplo chest, parasaur skull & archelon skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found a lost item in front of Re-tail and returned it to Diana. 
- Found the ore rock, got emerald ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost, had the usual today, and saw Mr. Resetti at the cafe.  
- Stopped Billy from moving out. 
- Worked at The Roost, Tucker, Gwen, Samson, and Gracie were my customers.
- Ankha wanted an ocean fish. Caught her a ray. 
- Gladys wanted me to return something to Chops. Returned it to Chops for her. 
- Muffy wanted to play hide-and-seek. Ankha and Diana were the other two players. 
- Walt wanted a fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry. 



hakutaku said:


> Redd was in town today, so I got the moving painting which I'm pretty sure is the real one.
> 
> I prevented Molly from leaving too. She's not going anywhere.
> 
> I also gave Marshal a fancy doll bc he asked for new furniture, and Fuchsia invited herself over for 9:30.



What a coincidence! Redd was in my town too


----------



## CasualWheezer

The scenic painting that I bought from Redd yesterday just arrived so I donated that to the museum. Bunnie also visited my house for a while as well. I just talked to my villagers, dug up some fossils and sold them, checked the shops and bought candy and some of the spooky series, and I also made a delivery for Rosie that was for Chops.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I caught a butterfly for Dobie, bought a spooky bed from T&T, dug up some fossils, donated more bells to my totem pole, pulled up weeds, planted some trees and some bushes, arranged to visit Gabi, and finally took some screenshots of my finished house (well, it's finished until I find more furniture I really want).


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I checked the stores and bought another of the spooky series and some candy for Halloween. I also bought a mask from the Abel Sisters for that too. I talked to my villagers and rearranged some of the saved mail that I have, it sure takes a while and it exactly isn't fun but it clears up some space. I'm having a new public works project built, a fairy-tale clock and I'm demolishing my blue bench to get a fairy-tale bench later. Dizzy wanted some fruit so I got him an orange and he wants me to catch a dace for him, I couldn't find one so I'll try again later and I'm going to try to go to the K.K. Slider concert tonight.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Dr. Shrunk came and I got signatures, I donated a few things to the museum, a bridge was completed, and I bullied Hippeux.

Nothing really happened today since I don't have much to do.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said good-bye to Anicotti.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Removed the flowers from around Anicotti's house and placed down patterns for the next villager's plot.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual, nothing unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (roasted dino meat and flower wreath), nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today, Joan is in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale, nothing is put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Saharah's RV was parked, nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (green wet suit, aloha shorts & mermaid table), nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (archaeopteryx, ankylo tail, parasaur torso & ankylo skull) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost, had the usual today, and saw Dr. Shrunk at the cafe.  
- Worked at The Roost, Gladys, Midge, Monty, and Gracie were my customers.
- Chops wanted me to pass something to Genji. Passed it to Genji for him. 
- Genji wanted to replace his rainbow stag. Gave him a walking leaf. 
- Peggy wanted to check out my place. Brought her over for a visit. 
- Tucker invited me to visit his place. Went over for a visit at 2 PM.
- Walt wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect orange.


----------



## mangoseason

Pudgy moved out without even a letter. I didn't know they could do that. Good news follows though! Marshal is new in town as a random move-in. He's the cutest. But not as cute as Genji. I'll need to find him somehow once I've got my town more developed.

I can finally visit the island for some beetle hunting. Let's get the bells rolling.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I wasn't able to go to the K.K. Slider concert tonight. Today, I made a delivery for Rosie to Chops. I caught a dragonfly for Chops as well, got a mango for Dotty since she wanted some fruit, the blue bench demolition was finished today, and I got Bunnie some new furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received Anicotti's picture in the mail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Scanned Pango's Amiibo card and invited her to move to Nocturne.
- Filled the area for Pango's new plot with some basic flowers.
- Planted some holly bushes around Pango's new plot.


----------



## hakutaku

I've been busy lately so haven't been playing that much lol. Today I just bought some plants and a tanuki statue from T&T, dug up fossils, and smashed up a rock.
Dobie came over unexpectedly for the first time today while I was searching for some new furniture for Molly! I also traded with Fuchsia and agreed to meet up with Deena at 9:30. I spoke to the rest of the villagers in town too.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Dizzy's house, he wanted to go right away. I bought a cello from him. I also buried a time capsule for Dotty. Beardo wanted some new furniture, so I gave him cello that I bought from Dizzy. I'm pretty sure Dotty and Beardo asked me for new catchphrases today, I just didn't change them, they're both using the default phrase and I just kept it that way. I guess I did "pretend" to change them but they both didn't realize. I also made a delivery to Bunnie for Dizzy, the peppy villagers in my town have been sending a lot of apology gifts lately. Right before I was going to tell Bunnie that I delivered it, she and Dizzy had a conversation about fast food and both went off feeling sad so I couldn't really talk to them for a while. But I eventually told Bunnie.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought a piece of candy to start preparing for Halloween.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Pango's plot in the correct spot on the first try.
- Removed the patterns from around Pango's plot.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought a piece of candy to start preparing for Halloween.


----------



## mangoseason

Lol. I was super tempted to post about what I achieved irl just cos it’s late and I’m tired. 

Checking in with Hemlock:

I’ve got most of the paths laid down. Donations from villagers for the cobblestone bridge is just pouring in. They love their pwps. I’ll probably pay it off though with a visit to the island tonight.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I talked to some villagers and just did some town maintenance and delivered a package from Dobie to Molly today. I've been so busy recently, hopefully will play more once things calm down!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Melba straight away told me that she wanted to move. I didn't hear any rumors about it before then but I did stop her. Chops wanted Sly to come over to his house so I came and got him, Chops just gave Sly something he borrowed from him. Dizzy also wanted some fruit so I got him a cherry. I bought one of K.K. Slider's songs at the store, "Marine Song 2001", I only bought it so that I could hang the cover on the wall in one of my rooms so I'll have to get it again some way. I kind of realized that I don't have that many, definitely not all, of his songs so I'll have to see which ones I don't have for now. Beardo also came into my house for a bit unexpectedly.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Greeted Pango and welcomed her to town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.


----------



## pochy

i played acnl today as a break from uni, i didn't really accomplish anything aside from talking to my villagers after a week of not playing


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Logged on today to find out it was my 3 year anniversary as mayor! Celebrated with Isabelle, Tom Nook, and a few villagers and got my third sapling clock.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Anicotti gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.


----------



## hakutaku

Found the time to play some ACNL this morning! I mainly did some town maintenance and some villagers requests. I got a peach for Fuchsia and buried a time capsule for Marshal. I also checked Harvey's RV but there wasn't anything I wanted to buy,,


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Bunnie's house, she wanted to go there right away. I sold some fossils too. I also gave Dotty some new furniture. Stitches wanted me to change his catchphrase, I changed it back to his default one since he used Beardo's. I gave Rosie a pear as well. Tonight's going to be the meteor shower so I'll have to play again to see that.


----------



## AprilfromShoebox

I came back for the first time in 6 months! I said hello to all my villagers and fixed some paths that got broken.
I had forgotten how much I liked hanging out in my town. I'm ready to pick this game up again and continue making Shoebox the best town I possibly can!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Got a sapling clock in the mail from Isabelle with my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Played around with some flower arrangements around Pango's house, but I'm not sure I'm happy with it so I'll try some more combinations another time.


----------



## mangoseason

Hemlock is shaping up quite nicely. Here’s what’s been going on. I just got the secret storeroom which means I can begin to marie kondo storage. Genji moved in behind Cole, whose house is behind my place. We’re forming a little neighbourhood on our own. 

My current project is to have a fruit orchard but I have no idea whatsoever how I want it to look like. I don’t have my golden axe yet so it’s quite hard to execute anything. I’ll just lay down tiles to plan for things. 

I got new eye colours: grey to go with my bright red hair. My favourite combination. 

And Fuchsia has finally appeared! She was one of my starting villagers but I never ever see her. While I see Rosie every day & all day.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual, nothing unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop (metal flagpole and iron garden table), nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today, nothing unusual in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale, nothing is put up for sale.  
- Checked the campground, Jingle's RV was parked, nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, Snake the jock rabbit villager set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop (blue aloha tee, straw hat & cabana wardrobe), nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers (spino tail, iguanodon skull x2 & stego tail) and then sold at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost, had the usual today, and sat next to Genji at the cafe.  
- Stopped Muffy from moving out of Zen. 
- Worked at The Roost, Ankha, Walt, Coco, and Phyllis were my customers.
- Billy wanted to play hide-and-seek. Diana and Gladys were the other two players. 
- Diana invited me to visit her place. Went over for a visit at 2:30 PM. 
- Genji wanted to check out my place. Brought him over for a visit. 
- Gladys wanted me to return something to Tucker. Returned it to Tucker for her. 
- Peggy wanted some decor. Got her a raccoon wall clock.
- Tucker wanted me to bury a time capsule for him. Buried it in the same spot as I buried all the other time capsules. 
- Walt needs help collecting signatures for his "Sitting and Relaxing" petition. Got 6 signatures for him in Fun Town.


----------



## hakutaku

I watered some flowers, did some town maintenance, and chatted to some villagers! Molly asked me to deliver a package to Lopez, which turned out to be a peach. 

Sahara was in town so I got her to redecorate. I got the skyscraper wall and the imperial tile! Quillson was also in my campsite lol.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Katie was in my town. I just talked to my villagers. Beardo is thinking of moving out of my town lately and I accidentally let him go this time, but I'll probably say no tommorow. Rosie wanted an apple so I got her that. I bought a spooky table from the store as well. Redd was in town today but I didn't buy anything from him. I wrote a bunch of letters to my villagers like Bunnie, Melba, Dizzy, and Mitzi and mailed them, most of them have gifts inside.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Planted white tulips and purple roses around Pango's house and I think I'm finally happy with that combination.
- Planted a blue hydrangea bush near Rodeo's house.
- Found out through rumors that Pudge is thinking of moving. He hasn't pinged me yet but he's the last villager I need to replace to get my permanent line-up so that's good news.


----------



## mangoseason

Rosie has petitioned for mandatory morning muffins. I wholeheartedly agree. Time to get some signatures.


----------



## CasualWheezer

mangoseason said:


> Rosie has petitioned for mandatory morning muffins. I wholeheartedly agree. Time to get some signatures.



That's quite a coincidence, Chops in my town also wants me to get signatures for his petition too! I can help you out with that if you want!

Today, I dug up a time capsule for Mitzi. Gulliver was also on the beach so I woke him up, he was just heading for the USA, just my country funnily enough. I made a delivery for Melba to Chops as well. I also bought a sweets lamp from GracieGrace, it cost 98,000 bells. It was definitely expensive but I really wanted it, I still have a million and a half bells saved. It's definitely a goal of mine to buy all of Gracie's furniture one day. I also visited Sly's house, I scheduled it and figured I'd still be playing in that timeframe.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task with my alt.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## mangoseason

CasualWheezer said:


> That's quite a coincidence, Chops in my town also wants me to get signatures for his petition too! I can help you out with that if you want!
> 
> Today, I dug up a time capsule for Mitzi. Gulliver was also on the beach so I woke him up, he was just heading for the USA, just my country funnily enough. I made a delivery for Melba to Chops as well. I also bought a sweets lamp from GracieGrace, it cost 98,000 bells. It was definitely expensive but I really wanted it, I still have a million and a half bells saved. It's definitely a goal of mine to buy all of Gracie's furniture one day. I also visited Sly's house, I scheduled it and figured I'd still be playing in that timeframe.



Oops. I missed this. I hope we can visit each other sometime though.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2020

Uhhh. I played a little in the afternoon but I was so tired I fell asleep. 

I do know that I need to visit the island tonight for some bells.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I bought some more plants and watered some flowers, this is what I spend the majority of my time doing on ACNL these days so my villagers have come up with the rumour that I have a green thumb lol, I usually get the pro-listener one so this is a nice surprise.

I also caught a fish for Molly, chatted with other villagers, and got a flea for Lopez.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pudge pinged me to leave and I agreed.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.


----------



## mangoseason

Paid off my house loan. Yay. Rooney came over for a visit. I was embarrassed that my house had so little furniture but he seemed to not care. Lol. 

I got my first purple rose. Hybrid breeding is def the highlight for me in this game. 

I’ve also been avoiding Rosie. She needs to leave and I’m not gonna give her chance to change her mind.


----------



## hakutaku

Prevented Molly from moving out today (why is it only Molly and Drift who ever ask to leave?). I also delivered a package from Tiffany to Deena, got some furniture for Dobie, and had Deena come over for an unexpected visit. 

Samson was in the campsite today to remind me that I dislike all the mouse villagers except maybe Chadder.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Dotty to Mitzi. It turned out to be a gift for me though. I bought a spooky chair and put it in one of my museum exhibits on the second floor, I'll have to work on all of those sometime. I also rearranged some furniture in one of my rooms that's supposed to be the bedroom. Stitches also wanted me to catch him a mitten crab, I'll have to do that later. I did fish quite a bit today as well. Rosie wanted some new furniture so I gave her my candy machine, I'm reordering that from the catalog but I accidentally ordered a candy jar with that too. I'll also play later today because  Melba is coming over to my house at 5.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.


----------



## hakutaku

Delivered a gift from Lopez to Fuchsia, convinced Deena to buy a regal dresser, visited Pudge, then had Dobie come over for an impromptu visit. 
I checked out Able Sisters for some more halloween masks, but they never stock any other than the skull or werewolf! I bought a sapling and a sweet olive shoot too, to decorate town with.


----------



## Radio

Finally got around to decorating the basement. It's been empty for an entire year because I just, didn't know what to do with it. There were so many ideas out there I wanted to try, but at the same time it's the last room I have in the house that hasn't been decked out so I didn't want to waste time on it if it was something I didn't like.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I got some furniture for Stitches since he wanted something new. I finished the donations for the fairy tale clock public work project, I'm probably going to build a fairy tale bench next and consider demolishing something. But the clock should be done tommorow. I picked up some furniture that I had refurbished by Cyrus and put it in my house. I've been starting to try to make some hybrid flowers as well. I also gave Dotty a mango, she wanted just any fruit.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought another piece of candy for Halloween.
- Ordered a gift for Rodeo's upcoming birthday.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## mangoseason

I've been busy while feeling ill so I only play a little in the morning and before I go to bed, which is to say, nothing ever gets done in my town now.

I've been thinking about making my town into tulips & violets only. I don't like cosmos much apart from the white ones and tulips are my favourite flowers. Digging up all the other flowers take time though so I haven't gotten around to it.

My appreciation for Fuchsia has skyrocketed. I used to be indifferent towards this fluorescent pink deer but she is really sweet and cute. Diana on the other hand...sooo photogenic but I want another snooty in my town.


----------



## CasualWheezer

The fairy-tale clock was finished today, I had a little ceremony for that. I started work on the fairy-tale bench public work project. Beardo visited my house today for a while. Gulliver was on the beach again, this time he was going to Japan. I found that I've gotten some new hybrid flowers, purple and orange roses. I'm also starting to cross some tulips too. I gave Dotty some new furniture. I visited Dizzy's house as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Today in Pinecone:

• Stepped off the train to be welcomed by Teddy, Boomer and Harry!

• Placed my house in the perfect spot

• Plot resetted l, and put down a temporary path

Didnt do much today because it was my first lol


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo visited my house once again. I caught a dragonfly for Sly too. Bunnie needed to give something to Melba so I made that delivery for her. I also bought some more of the spooky series. I got an orange for Dizzy since he wanted some fruit. My flowers didn't seem to produce any hybrids today probably because I forgot to water them so I did that. Beardo also had me visit his house, it's funny doing both on the same day. And I gave Dizzy some new furniture too.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Rodeo's birthday and gave him an odd clock as a present.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## hakutaku

Caught a horse mackerel for Pudge and prevented Lopez from moving! Able Sisters were finally stocking a new mask (the insect one) so I bought that. Other than that, I mostly did some weeding since I somehow missed a bunch of weeds popping up in town. I also planted a few flowers in their proper places. Redd was in town too.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Sly told me he was going to move out of my town but I don't want him to move so I stopped him from doing that. I visited Stitches' house and bought something from him that I didn't feel fit in his room. Rosie wanted me to catch her a bagworm but I really had a hard time looking for one. I also got stung by bees trying to look for one, so I had to buy and take medicine for that. I also dug up some fossils and sold them. I checked the stores and bought some clothes from the Able Sisters. I got Mitzi some new furniture as well.


----------



## tessa grace

I made an adorable princess outfit and im really proud of it. Also i stared at the adorable isabelle who was wearing her witch hat c:


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Celebrated my alt's birthday with Annalisa, Grizzly, and Hugh! Three of my favorite villagers and they gave me the birthday sign!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Yuka gave me a classic buffet, which I still needed.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing the classic buffet to violet brown.


----------



## liquidvongel

Today in Cancun (NL):
It's been a couple months since I last played.

This morning, I shook some of my perfect fruit trees to make sure which ones were rotten, and replaced those that were.
Sold some of the perfect fruits and other miscellaneous items.
Donated half of the profits to the Police Station fund (my goal is to build that up, and use the lost and found to get free items to sell).
Visited with some of my villagers, including Keaton, Rolf, Kevin, and Agnes. Got invited to Keaton's, but couldn't make it.
Picked the few weeds that I have. (I have the Keep Town Beautiful ordinance, since I'm prone to not playing for extended periods)
I then played in the late evening:

I talked with Rolf again (he's prone to staying up late).
Visited Club LOL where I saw Dotty.
Took a quick visit to the post office to pay towards my debt. (My house has the full main room, the left room, the small basement, and the small upstairs.)


----------



## hakutaku

It's Myrkwood's first Halloween!! Jack's probably my favourite holiday NPC, his giant pumpkin head is really cute. Might play again later to try for more lollipops, but so far I've collected a lot of the creepy set and a few pumpkin heads from villagers. Weirdly enough, most of my villagers seem to be scared of the ghost mask, so it's become my official costume lol. Rock, paper, scissors is the most cursed mini game you can get, I keep winning when I don't want to,,

I also prevented Fuchsia from moving out earlier, watered some flowers, planted some bushes and trees, and picked some weeds.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and celebrated Halloween with them.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and celebrated Halloween with them.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my classic buffet from Cyrus and added it to my house.

I've already got all of the furniture I need from Jack, so I mostly just ran up to my villagers, gave them candy and played a game or two with them.


----------



## liquidvongel

Cancun (NL):

Sold a couple things in the morning.
Participated in the Halloween events, got a couple Spooky series items and one Creepy item.
Learned that the "old wallpaper/carpet" costs to dispose of.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I talked to my villagers in the morning. Of course today is Halloween so I played again for the event. This is my first time in the event since I was too busy last year. Stitches, Dizzy, Melba, Beardo, and Chops were in their houses while Rosie, Bunnie, Sly, Dotty, and Mitzi were out trick or treating. I did get pranked several times and need to reorder polka dot shorts after that. I did get lollipops and Jack gave me some of the creepy series when I gave those to him. It took me a while to figure out what a few of the villagers inside were scared of and I never figured out what Chops was scared of. I did figure out what scares Stitches relatively quickly however. I did save and quit and then play again to have different villagers trick or treating and in their houses. This time, Melba and Beardo were trick or treating while Bunnie and Mitzi were inside. So I played some more and all that.


----------



## Mayor Ng

In Zen today:

- Raining today, changed into black rain boots, and brought out my leaf umbrella. 
- Checked beaches for anything unusual, nothing unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop, the pitcher plant and wooden bear were up for sale, nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today, nothing unusual in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale, nothing is put up for sale.   
- Checked the campground, Wendell's RV was parked, nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop, the sailor's hat, aloha short, and cabana wardrobe was up for sale, nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers, got two parasaur skulls, ankylo skull, and apato skull. Sold off the fossils at Re-tail for bells.
- Found the ore rock, got sapphire ore.
- Found the money rock. Got all 8 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost, had the usual today, didn't see anyone at the cafe.  
- Stopped Diana from moving out of Zen. 
- Worked at The Roost, Walt, Chops, Billy, and Kicks were my customers.
- Chops wanted a cherry. Gave him a perfect cherry. 
- Genji wanted a river fish. Caught him a koi. 
- Tucker wanted me to return something to Peggy. Returned it to Peggy for him.
- Walt wanted to replace his raccoon figurine. Got him a ponderosa bonsai.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I forgot to change the time zone today since daylight saving time ended today so everything was an hour ahead in my town. Today, I buried a time capsule for Melba. Beardo wanted me to visit his house so I did that. Sly got something that was supposed to be delivered to Rosie, so I delivered it to her and it turned out to be a gift for me. Mitzi visited my house as well. I reordered the clothes I lost on Halloween and threw away those prank items. I got some fruit for Dizzy. Rosie also wanted any ocean fish so I found a hammerhead shark in storage and gave that to her.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Celebrated my birthday with Annalisa, Deirdre and Hamlet.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Melba visited my house for a while. I also gave Sly some fruit. Stitches wanted me to make a delivery to Sly so I did that. I bought some new socks from Kicks and some sold some fossils. I had "K.K. Aria" made into a music box as well. Rosie also wanted me to get Beardo for her so I brought him to her house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Said goodbye to Pudge.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Removed the flowers from around Pudge's house and laid down patterns for the next villager's plot.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Honestly lately I have just been talking to my villagers and appreciating them since they're all different from my NH island. I completed villager multiple requests. I find that I still really enjoy the simplicity and relaxation that NL brings. I also had a playdate with Chai which was cute. I wish that in NH villagers still invited is over at certain times etc.


----------



## Belle T

Turnips were going for 400+ bells today, and now I'm kicking myself for not picking up more than two bundles on Sunday.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Chops to Melba, it turned out to be a gift for me. I bought some stuff from the stores like the harvest series. I also watered all the flowers that I'm trying to cross right now. Beardo wanted a butterfly so I caught one for him too. Bunnie also visited my house as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Scanned in Becky's Amiibo card and invited her to move in. That's my final permanent villager for Nocturne!


----------



## missy.

* Beau mailed me his picture! Wheeeee!! I was over at his house yesterday visiting. Somehow that triggered him into mailing me his pictureYay!

* I served coffee for Brewster and got my first Brewster gyroid.

* I expanded my home by adding the room to the left on the main floor.

* I finally paid the 10,000 bells to upgrade my alt character from a tent to a home. (She has been living in a tent for a long time!)

* I was shocked when Phineas visited me and handed me a badge indicating I had played the game for 500 hours. LOL! He said that was the equivalent of 21 days. Oh dear! LOL 

* I discovered, somehow by accident, that I don’t have to sell 9 apples in Re-Tail. I only need five apples to reach the maximum 9,999 bells a villager will pay for an item. Same with peaches and cherries. 

* I checked the island again for the silver axe and they still don’t have one. But a few days ago, I managed my first pattern with a gold axe.

* I am decorating my new room in mushroom furniture. And I am scattering mushrooms on the floor. Wheee! Happy Home Academy doesn’t like it, but I do.

* I found a pretty. blue hybrid lily.

* I finally got the Shrunk Shuffle from Dr. Shrunk!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Sly visited my house. Mitzi also wanted me to make a delivery for Melba so I did that too. Redd was in town today but I didn't buy anything from him. I gave Beardo some new furniture as well. Stitches wanted me to get him some perfect fruit, I don't have those in my town but I did give him some normal fruit. I also caught a fish from the river for Sly.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a present from Wishy the Star since I made a wish during the meteor shower last night.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Becky plotted in the correct spot.
- Removed the patterns around Becky's plot but still need to decide on a flower combination to put there.


----------



## mangoseason

It's been a couple of days since I last played. Stuff that happened today:

- Chrissy gave me a petition. I'm working on it...
- Cole asked to move out. I said no.
- I did some flower rearranging and moved the breeding tulips to the northeastern beach. 
- No one at the campsite today. Too bad.
- Mailed some items to my villagers, specifically Wolfgang cos he has two beds and that's just not necessary.
- Saw Biskit switching into Fuchsia's shirt and both of them singing together afterwards. Why.


----------



## hakutaku

Got invited to visit Tiffany and then Fuchsia invited herself over to my house. I delivered a gift to Lopez from Deena, caught a river fish for Drift, and sold a bed to Pudge. My villagers had a lot of requests today! I did some gardening in the form of planting trees and bushes while picking up rogue flowers and planting more near Dobie's house.
I checked Harvey's shop but there was nothing I wanted.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Chops is thinking about moving so I'll let him go. I'm not sure of he's going to change his mind like he usually has done but I think he's been in my town for definitely long enough. Agnes was in my campsite, I didn't really want her to move in so I let her be. I guess this must've been one of my bad luck days since I was tripping a lot. The fairy-tale bench was completed today so there was a ceremony for that. I found a lost item, it turned out to be Dizzy's. I'm also having a street light demolished so that'll be done by tommorow. Dotty wanted me to deliver something to Chops and it turned out to be a gift for me. I sent a few letters with gifts for Beardo and Dizzy. Stitches wanted a fish from the ocean so I caught for him. The meteor shower is tonight so I'll have to play again.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Mint gave me another copy of her picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Welcomed Becky to Nocturne.
- Rhonda gave me her picture!
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted purple pansies and white cosmos around Becky's house.
- Planted some holly bushes around Becky's house.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I played at night which is a time that I usually don't play. Dotty wanted me to get her some fruit so I got her a peach. I also made a delivery for Mitzi to Bunnie. I started work on the fairy-tale light after the street light was demolished today. I gave Beardo some new furniture as well.


----------



## mangoseason

Bruce moved in. I like him already. He should stay.

I changed my hair colour to strawberry blonde. It's perfect with all my autumn outfits so I'm happy with it.

I finally figured out why I hadn't been finding any mushroom furniture. Apparently it was cos I had too many mushrooms already lying around. I spent some time yesterday relocating them, which led to my finding the forest wall today. Yay. Off to a good start.

I redecorated the loft using harvest furniture. It's not my style but I like seasonal things.

I'm still looking for Eunice. I miss her.


----------



## hakutaku

I talked to all of my villagers, they didn't really have any requests today, and I bought something from Pudge to make him happy.

I got a bunch of fossils assessed and cleared out my inventory by selling to re-tail so I had money to donate for the totem pwp! I also bought the bear statue from Harvey's shop, and the alpine panel + a cedar sapling from T&T. I haven't found any mushroom furniture yet, but I did move a bunch of them to make an unfinished fairy circle.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Rosie wanted me to make a delivery to Beardo so I did that. Beardo wanted some fruit so I gave him a mango. I wrote a bunch of letters to my villagers and gave them some gifts. I had some fossils examined by Blathers and sold them as well. I visited Dizzy's house too. I also got a dab for Dotty since she wanted some ocean fish. I'll probably see the K.K. Slider concert tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present for Pango's upcoming birthday.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Mayor Ng

Haven't logged into Zen for a week but managed to check-in today:

- Checked beaches for anything unusual, nothing unusual. 
- Checked Harvey's shop, the pitcher plant and platform were up for sale, nothing to buy.
- Checked Police Station and asked Booker if there's anything unusual in town today, Joan is in town.
- Checked Re-tail to see if any of my villagers put their furniture up for sale, nothing is put up for sale.   
- Checked the campground, Gulliver's RV was parked, nothing to order. 
- Checked the campsite, no one set up camp. 
- Checked the island shop, the mermaid carpet, snorkel mask, and life preserver were up for sale, nothing to buy.
- Dug up bamboos to avoid new unwanted growth beyond my bamboo grove.
- Dug up fossils to be assessed by Blathers, got a sabertooth skull, parasaur skull, tricera skull, and dinosaur egg. Sold off the fossils at Re-tail for bells.
- Dug up gyroids, got a dekkoid and two mini metatoids.
- Found the ore rock, got amethyst ore.
- Found the money rock. Only got 7 hits.
- Had coffee at The Roost, had the usual today, sat next to Diana at the cafe.  
- Stopped Billy from moving out of Zen. 
- Worked at The Roost, Genji, Peggy, Bubbles, and Tom Nook were my customers.
- Ankha wanted a butterfly. Caught her a monarch butterfly.
- Walt wanted a perfect fruit. Gave him a perfect cherry.


----------



## Radio

Re-arranged my interior decor once again. I think this will be the last time I touch the game in a while though as I have New Horizons coming in the mail any day now. I'm also sad because of my absolute favourite villagers who I've had since the beginning, Tex, moved out while I was away doing work for this final semester of uni. My 3DS is too old and doesn't have amiibo scanning, so rip me. 

I don't think there's enough time in my life to play both games regularly and quite frankly, I've done almost all there is to do in New Leaf besides buying some of the insanely expensive furniture items.

I'm looking forward to being able to decorate outside. I had so many ideas for decorating themes in New Leaf and just, ran out of room with only being able to use the inside of my house. I deeply appreciate the fact that I had so many options, but there's only so many times I can take down and put up decor without wanting to display both at the same time xD


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## hakutaku

Did some gardening and villager requests today. Now Deena is wearing the ugly polka dot shirt Molly sent her lol, I have regrets.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Dotty wanted me to dig up her time capsule so I did that. I had a bunch of fossils examined and I sold them all. I visited Mitzi's house too. Rosie wanted me to catch her a butterfly so I caught her an agrias butterfly. Bunnie wanted me to get her some new furniture as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Celebrated Pango's birthday and gave her a gift that she seemed to love!


----------



## mangoseason

- Invited another mayor to collect signatures in my town

- finally got my fourth purple tulip. Let the mass breeding begin

- now that I’ve got all the tulip hybrids, I need to think about if I wanna start breeding another species, possibly roses?

- Genji asked to leave, I said no. He’s never allowed to leave!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## mangoseason

- Eunice moved to Hemlock. It makes me happy seeing her running around. It’s the cutest

- Gracie’s open for business! I haven’t seen anything I wanted but it’s the start of being glamorous

- Biskit moved out. Now there’s room for a peppy. Yay


----------



## hakutaku

Delivered a package for Marshal from Pudge, then Marshal sold me the package. Pete was in town today, he's one of the NPCs I see the least so I found that interesting! Molly asked for a black bass and Deena pinged me for no real reason lol. I checked Harvey's Shop, but there was nothing I wanted, and I bought some shrubs from T&T.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo wanted an apple so I gave him one. I also buried a time capsule for Stitches. I caught Melba a monarch butterfly as well. I had a bunch of fossils that I sold so I earned a decent amount of bells today. Since Sly's birthday is coming up in a few days, I ordered him a present on the catalog. I also gave Bunnie some new furniture and made a delivery for Dizzy to Stitches.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.


----------



## Dunquixote

I gave coconuts to Graham, Merry, and Judy.

I went diving for a little bit.

I got two mush recipes I needed from balloons. 

I got rid of a lot of my tulips and moved a silo and wind turbine; am contemplating making another character.

i made some wild log benches and a log stool and ordered another mug. now idk if the idea i had will work, but for now, i left the items dropped on the ground with a bunch of other items i still have to find a use for or stash away (or sell).


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Stitches visited my house without me expecting it. I gave Dizzy some new furniture. I also dug up all of the fossils and sold them. Bunnie wanted some perfect fruit but I couldn't find them so I just gave her regular fruit instead. I mailed a bunch of letters to my villagers too. I also visited Mitzi's house and caught a fish from the river for Stitches.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a bunch of bushes around the western edge of my topiary garden.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.

This is not my accomplishment, but my husband got his final gold badge from Phineas today. He's not on the forum, but I felt the need to recognize his hard work.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Bunnie to Stitches. I dug up all four fossils and sold them too. I also caught a monarch butterfly for Sly. Beardo wanted new furniture so I gave some to him. Melba also wanted me to get her some fruit so I got her a mango.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## hakutaku

Did my dailies, dug up fossils, did some requests etc. Redd was in town today so I bought a painting from him. I forgot that Fuchsia requested a bus stop a few days ago, which is one of the pwps I wanted the most! It just gives me My Neighbour Totoro vibes and I love it. Gotta finally pay off my totem pole by going to the island tonight so I can start work on my bus stop...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Stitches wanted an apple so I gave him that. Dizzy visited my house too for a while. Beardo also wanted me to visit his house, I did that too. I bought a blue dresser from him when I was there. Beardo also had me make a delivery to Stitches as well. I gave Rosie some new furniture. And tonight, I'll try to go to the K.K. Slider concert and I need to visit Mitzi's house too.


----------



## Katzenjammer

My second island is getting established slowly. I'm thrilled that my first island tour had the super cute Molly there all by her lonesome. I started with Bam & Tammy as my first two residents and will now be getting Raddle & Candi apparently, but I'm really happy I snagged Molly first. <3 She and Lolly and my favorites (Lolly a little more, but don't tell Molly that lol)!  I'm actually really happy with this island's layout as I realized I could reset it and pick from more layouts/fruits this time around as opposed to my first island because I'm a dork, lol. Bonus: I'm also continuing to develop the original character I have made this island for which is a lot of fun!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## mangoseason

These days I'm mostly breeding flowers.

- Played Hide & Seek with Eunice, Marshal and Fang. Eunice was the easiest to find. As always.
- Pancetti came over for a visit and complained about Fuchsia. I had no idea they didn't get along.
- Marshal invited me into his house. He didn't offer to give me anything. I really wanted to take his folded chair away though...
- I was just thinking about wanting a daisy shirt and voila, Eunice gave me one!
- Watered my flowers.

Villagers I didn't see today: Cole, Eunice and Fuchsia.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I reset my town today, so I only did the small, beginning of the game things.
-Named it Yeehaw
-Found the placement of my house and picked my map


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was quite a bit day. Chops is moving out of my town tommorow and is boxing up for that. He was the second villager to move in my town, he's been there since June of last year. I came to visit him and felt like writing one final letter so I did that. I also talked to my villagers and dug up some fossils, no villagers asked for favors. It was also Sly's birthday today. I went to the party, Rosie was there too. I gave Sly a present that I ordered for him a few days ago. And being at the party was really nice.


----------



## Mars Adept

One of the few things in ACNL I had not done yet was get a tan. In fact, I had only ever gotten a tan in Animal Crossing once, in City Folk from playing a lot in Summer 2015.

So today I decided to get a tan. (I also tried yesterday but failed.) With some patience and of course, time traveling, I did just that. Here’s my result.





So that’s something to cross off my bucket list, I suppose.

(I don’t like ACNH, but I must say one of the few good things it did was give us the option to choose our skin tone from the start of the game.)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Juliet7466

Did some weed pulling since it's been a while since I've been on, talked to some villagers, the usual


----------



## CasualWheezer

Chops has moved out of my town today. I'm not sure what to do with the empty spot where his house was. No villagers are going to move in any time soon since there are already nine of them in my town. I gave Melba some new furniture. Beardo wanted some perfect fruit but I only had regular fruit at the moment so I just gave him a mango. I'm also visited the stores and bought some shoes from Kicks. Dizzy wanted to visit my house so I scheduled a time and an sometime later, he visited. I got Dotty an agrias butterfly since she wanted me to catch her any butterfly.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## mangoseason

Fang asked to leave. I said no. 

Still trying to breed more pink tulips. I’m not very successful at it. 

Changed the paths to biscuit & chocolate. The plan is to get the gingerbread house exterior.

Fuchsia gave me her picture! It makes sense since she’s been in my town the longest. But I don’t feel like I particularly interacted with her a whole lot. I speak to Genji way more than I speak to her. Weird. 

I have two rabbits, two sheep and two deers in my town so I want to let Cole, Stella or Bruce go so that I don’t have too many doubles. I would like a hamster...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Mitzi visited my house. Redd was in town today so I bought a painting from him. I think I might have already donated it to the museum so I can just put it in my house. Melba wanted me to catch her a river fish so I did that too. I wrote several letters to my villagers as well. I also gave Dotty some new furniture and made a delivery to Mitzi for Dizzy.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Rosie wanted some new furniture so I found something that I thought would look good in her house and gave it to her. I also bought a fancy frame from the Museum's second floor and had it customized by Cyrus with a custom design. I also made a delivery for Dotty to Rosie. I caught Sly a river fish as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's sale items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo talked about moving out of my town but I stopped him from doing so. There was also a dedication ceremony to the fairy-tale light as I finished donating funds to it yesterday. Bunnie wanted some perfect fruit but I could only give her normal fruit since I don't have those. Stitches visited my house and I also came over to Mitzi's.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Visited Nocturne to deliver all of the bush starts I've been saving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a bunch of bush starts from my mayor in Sakura and added them to my storage.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## mangoseason

- Fuchsia asked to leave. I have her picture but I'm not quite ready to let her go. She looks stunning in the amethyst shirt so she's staying for a while longer.

- Marshal started the petition 'Endless Dancing Sundays' so I went to a new town for some signatures. When I returned he didn't give me his picture. Too bad.

- It's the fishing tourney but I'm not participating.

- I went to Cole's house after a long time and it looks frighteningly empty. I need to send him some furniture...!

- I'm loving the biscuit tiles but some parts need to be retiled.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## hakutaku

Heard a rumour Lopez wanted to move out, but he hasn't pinged me about it yet,,,

Mostly watered some flowers, buried a time capsule for Marshal, and picked a bunch of weeds. Dobie was hanging out at Marshal's house, which surprised me! I didn't know villagers did that in NL, I thought it was purely a NH thing!


----------



## Belle T

A villager (who unfortunately isn't Paula) whom I didn't want finally moved out today, and now a new villager has finally begun the process of moving in.

And has torn down a sizeable orchard of cherry trees in the process.... _Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh..._  Deep breaths...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Melba wanted me to dig up her time capsule so I did that and we saw what was inside. I also found a lost item that I belonged to Mitzi. I dug up some fossils and sold them too. Bunnie visited my house as well. Dizzy wanted me to find a orchid mantis, it was hard to find one so I'm not sure if I can do that. Stitches also had me come get Dotty for him to come over to his house. Sly asked for some fruit so I gave some to him. And I also gave Dotty some new furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## corvus516

Visited my brother's town, made a music box out of my favourite K.K. Slider song (K.K. Cruisin'), Antonio and Winnie complimented my outfit, found an elegant mushroom, reached 100,000 points in the Happy Home Academy, and bought some of the new clothes from Gracie.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I stopped Lopez from moving away, and I got Fuchsia's picture! I gave her a perfect cherry and delivered a package to her and she finally gave me her photo,,, she's the second villager to give me a photo


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Rhonda from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Stitches wanted me to make a delivery to Sly. I couldn't find any fossils at all. I got Beardo an apple. I also gave Rosie some new furniture. I caught a pill bug for Melba as well.


----------



## mangoseason

- Fuchsia is in boxes today

- I still haven't come across the mushroom stool. This is not good since November is almost over

- I'm super hyped for the harvest festival that's happening in two days. I don't actually know how I'm supposed to prepare but I've stocked up on mushrooms like the villagers have been saying...?

- Genji is in an awful red tracking suit. I sent him a misty shirt but he hasn't changed. Ugh.

- I got Pancetti's picture yesterday so she's allowed to leave, if she asks 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



hakutaku said:


> Today I stopped Lopez from moving away, and I got Fuchsia's picture! I gave her a perfect cherry and delivered a package to her and she finally gave me her photo,,, she's the second villager to give me a photo


It was really easy to get Fuchsia's photo in my town. She was the first


----------



## corvus516

Winnie asked me for a cherry and I was going to give her a perfect one but realized I don't have any. I really need to increase her friendship level in order to get her photo; she's the only starter villager of mine who I don't have a photo of yet.

I completed a new PWP (brick bridge) and have started to clean up my town and get rid of things I really don't need. I've had to sell a concerning amount of yellow flowers and weird looking shirts.

Robin gave me a petition so I had to go to my brother's town again for signatures; when I was doing that he told me his friend had recently started playing NL too! I'm gonna be giving them a ton of clothes and items from my catalogue along with some Bells for them to quickly pay off their first few loans so their house will show up in my Happy Home Showcase.

A few minutes ago I found out that just before closing time, T&T Emporium plays an orchestral version of the usual theme.

The gates to Main Street closed and the train went by so I ran to catch up with it, as I always do, but I ended up getting stuck in a pitfall hidden behind my campsite that I had completely forgotten about until then. I like to think Rover is still on that train every time it goes by, except this time he was probably laughing at me.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Learned that Hamlet is thinking about moving but he didn't ping me so I could stop him.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.
- Learned that Bruce is thinking about moving but he didn't ping me so I could stop him.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I played until a few minutes after midnight. After I woke up, I got Sly new furniture. I also buried a time capsule for Dotty. Stitches is now calling me by the nickname cupcake. I went to the Roost and had some coffee there. Sly also wanted a cricket so I caught one for him. I made a delivery for Rosie to Melba as well. Bunnie also wants perfect fruit but I haven't gotten any perfect fruit to grow on the trees in my town yet so I just gave her a peach.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I got Sly some new furniture. Stitches also visited my house. Beardo wanted some fruit so I gave him a peach. I caught a walking stick for Dizzy as well. I also updated my dream address.


----------



## mangoseason

Recently...

- Pancetti moved away and her letter included another pic of her. NICE.

- Tangy is my latest move-in. I like her already!

- Harvest festival is a lot more busy than I expected. I need to go to the villagers' houses, run their errands, speak to Franklin...and so on. I've only completed one dish and I'm already tired.

- Cole's house is once again looking empty. Why does he keep throwing stuff away? Does he want to leave?!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was the Harvest Festival. The first dish was fish salad. The second one was the Tom Yung Kung. Getting the lobster was challenging but I managed to get one from the island and finish that fish. The third was a pan-fried olive flounder and the fourth was coconut tart. The last two were pretty easy to get the ingredients for. I think this is the Harvest Festival that I was able to complete all of the dishes for Franklin. I also helped Dotty, Melba, Dizzy, Bunnie, Sly, and Stitches with cooking.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers but didn't complete any of the Harvest Festival requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers but didn't complete any of the Harvest Festival requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street including some of Gracie's items.


----------



## corvus516

I completed the entire Harvest Day event in under an hour because for whatever reason I thought it was going to end at 6 PM.
Only Tia, Walker, and Robin were in their houses so I had to rely on them for the whole thing. All three of them ended up asking for a dace for their cooking which took me forever to find.
However, most of the ingredients Franklin asked me for were pretty easy to find and lemon was the secret ingredient for all of the meals.
I didn't know that villagers would stop asking for you to help them with their own cooking once all four meals are complete, so I wasn't able to get more ingredients I wanted as decoration for one of the rooms in my house.


----------



## hakutaku

Made a delivery from Tiffany to Pudge, gave Deena a perfect apple, and prevented Pudge from moving! Holly bushes are in bloom right now so I bought another one of those as well as a cedar sapling. I also donated more to my totem pole pwp lol (it's been monthsss).

The other day I used my secondary character for the first time in like a month and her house was full of cockroaches


----------



## corvus516

I changed my TPC photo so I'm wearing my winter outfit and changed the comment to "Heya, bub!" It's an inside joke.

I cleaned up my town again and I'm now trying to get orange rose, tulip, and lily hybrids for one of the areas of my town (each quarter of my town has a specific colour assigned to it).

Noticed my holly bushes are starting to bloom. If they fully bloom at the same time sweet olive bushes do I might give my town a Dream Address when that happens.

Visited some dream towns because I remembered there's a badge for using the Dream Suite, but gave up after the third one because I'm incredibly lazy and it takes a lot more effort than I thought it would.

Winnie keeps calling me a fashionista even though I've been wearing the same outfit for several weeks now. I still need to get her picture before she eventually will ask to move out so I've done nothing but mail her perfect fruit and other supposedly good items for the past few days.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Both Anicotti and Mint gave me additional copies of their pictures.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Zell from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Redd was in my town but the only genuine painting or statue he had was one that I bought the last time he was here so I didn't buy anything from him. I gave Sly furniture as well. I also visited Dotty's house. Mitzi wanted a butterfly so I gave her an agrias butterfly. I also made a delivery for Dizzy for Melba, it was a shirt that she put on. Dotty also wanted perfect fruit but I don't have that so I could only get her regular fruit. Beardo visited my house as well, I thought I had scheduled it for 11:30 in the morning but it turns out I accidentally scheduled it for night so I just went along with that.


----------



## hakutaku

First snowfall of the year happened in town today! Beyond that, I just bought a sapling and watered some flowers. For some reason I couldn't find most of my villagers today lol, and the only requests I got were asking to buy/trade furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Finally shot down the golden slingshot!
- Got the gold Balloon Popping badge from Phineas!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I played a bit later at night so the shops on Main Street were closed. Sly asked for new furniture once again, he's really asked for that from me a lot lately. I also made a delivery for Rosie to Dotty. I caught Beardo a mole cricket as well, those things are pretty hard for me to catch but I managed to catch one for him. I also went to K.K. Slider's show and listened to a few songs.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## corvus516

Redd was in my town today so I decided to look at the Fandom Wiki page for him in case there were some weird facts about him I didn't know yet. I learned that he's supposedly 35 years old in Wild World.

I finished a street lamp PWP so now I have two in front of the bridge near my house. I'm planning on planting a lot of bushes and maybe some trees near them along with changing the place of the flower clock but I don't think I'm ready for how long it will take to finish that.

I went on Club Tortimer after days of refusing to do so out of fear because I met a really bad hacker (I blocked them) and couldn't get over it for a while; I saw someone I've started to recognize because of how frequently we come across each other, but they didn't seem to recognize me back.

Curlos moved out so now I can start placing trees, bushes, and PWPs near the town hall.

I've changed to the Bell Boom Ordinance because I want clovers and golden roses (and a ton of money, duh). Plus I'll actually have a reason to play each day by watering flowers and finding weeds.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Melba visited my house. I gave Beardo some furniture as well. Sly wanted a butterfly, I have a few agrias butterflies in storage from the island so I just gave one to him. Stitches wanted a cherry so I got one for him as well. The first snowfall happened today in my town. I also made a delivery for Bunnie to Stitches, it was a shirt that Stitches tried on.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## hakutaku

Delivered a package for Fuchsia to Tiffany, gave Dobie a perfect cherry, and dug up Pudge's time capsule! I also bought my daily sapling to plant around town. The holly bushes have bloomed and look really pretty now,,


----------



## corvus516

Bought a green and yellow glow wand, I especially like the yellow one. I bought the tuxedo and black veil from Gracie and would have bought the new furniture but wow those prices... _420,000 _for a wall clock...?

Placed a new flower clock; I'm gonna put a picnic blanket or another PWP that's only 2 spaces wide where the previous clock was so I can hopefully fit a bench between it and one of the street lamps.

Went to the island for some bugs and because of the new Bell Boom ordinance and basically became a millionaire because of them (yeah, that's kind of the point...) and so I paid off the rest of my loan. Nook's Homes is shut now so I'll have to wait for tomorrow to expand my basement and after that I'll have no more loans._ [Insert pog here!]_

Winnie said that I was her idol and how much she looks up to me. I've never seen that dialogue anywhere before so it honestly meant a lot to me.

Tried to catch some of the new fish this month to no avail unfortunately. I'll probably have my bug and deep sea creature encyclopedias complete in a week or two because of the new things this month. I won't have my fish encyclopedia full any time soon though because the only one I have left to catch is a gar which are only made available all the way in June...


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I got 6 meow coupons today by planting a banana tree on the beach, buying a fortune cookie, and catching a pike. It took me several hours of searching to find that fish, and while I was looking for it, I found four stringfish. Now whenever my coupon task is catching a stringfish, I'm sure I'll find pikes all over the place... 
* Along with the stringfish, I caught some new December fish: A pond smelt and a sea butterfly.  
* Chops invited me to Hide-and-Seek with Bettina and Coco. 
* Bettina asked to visit my home.
* Jay wanted me to get him a river fish. I got him a koi, which I caught while looking for a pike for one of today's meow coupons.
* Coco had a petition for me to fill out, for Bring Back Fake TV (a noble cause). I got the signatures from my boyfriend's town during my daily visit.
* I invited my boyfriend to my town for a couple visits, since I'm trying to build up visits for the train station upgrade.
* It was my first day in the cafe! Kapp'n was enjoying a cuppa. 
* I ordered an expansion for my back room from Tom Nook.
* I bought a second display room in the museum for my Harvest furniture from November and furnished it, along with adding Creepy furniture to my Halloween room. I also bought a pumpkin pie from Jack's RV for the new Turkey Day room. 
* I went to the island and did some late night beetle/fish hunting. I wasn't doing too great tonight, but managed to catch a few beetles and sharks, along with some red snappers and barred knifejaws.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task.
- Got my first Toy Day hint from Rodeo.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I stopped Melba from moving out of my town. I sold some fossils after having a few in my pockets for several days. The villagers have started talking about Toy Day a lot. Beardo wanted an apple so I gave one to him. I visited Stitches' house as well. I made a delivery for Bunnie to Beardo. I also caught Dizzy a wharf roach, I went to the island to find those and it took a few tries to catch one. Dotty asked me to get Melba for her so I did that as well. The meteor shower was tonight so I watched that too.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* It was snowing in town!! This is the first day that it's ever precipitated (is that a word?) in my town. I was so excited when I first saw, probably more than I've been excited about real life snow for a long time now. 
* I caught a coelacanth! I thought it was going to be more difficult to catch, but I think I was able to find it so easily because I didn't *need* it for anything...
* Rolf invited me for a visit.
* Broccolo suggested a pyramid for a public works project. 
* I found a lost item on the ground. It turned out to belong to Coco, and she gave me a mango in return... which I immediately gave to Shrunk to learn a new emoji (Sleepy). 
* I got all of today's eligible Meow Coupons early, for once! I had to be wearing today's lucky item and, luckily enough, I was already wearing it. Then all I had to do was sell some stuff at Re-Tail. If only every day's Meow tasks were this easy...
* I bought some rice balls from Wendell's RV.
* I visited my boyfriend's town for some shopping, and had him visit me a couple times to work toward the train station upgrade.
* I didn't do my usual island bug/shark catching, but I did catch some crabs in my town's ocean.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got my first Toy Day hint from Annalisa.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got another Toy Day hint from Rodeo.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a few trees and planted the final bushes needed to finish outlining my topiary garden.


----------



## mangoseason

I haven't posted here in a while. Oof. 

Updates in Hemlock:

- I said bye to Cole and Marshal and got both of their pics
- Cube and Francine are new in town. I keep getting rabbit villagers. Why is that?
- Eek gotta go. That's all for today!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I found Gulliver on the beach, he was going to Easter Island. I also made a delivery for Sly to Beardo. I'm starting to clean out some of the exhibits in the museum's second floor if I have any ideas in the future for what to do with that. I gave Mitzi new furniture as well. I also visited Stitches' house and I gave Beardo some fruit. Dizzy wanted me to catch him a football fish, I had one in storage so I was able to get that to him.


----------



## corvus516

Today was my birthday!
I followed Tia to her house and Winnie and Antonio were inside with cute party hats (Winnie's hat was unusually small compared to the others and Tia's was propped over that little porcelain ball handle thingy on her head). I couldn't take Tia's gift because my inventory was full so I'm guessing I'll have to wait for it tomorrow in the mail.

I got my first gold roses and finally caught a sea butterfly and a pond smelt. Why are they called _pond_ smelts when they're found in _rivers_? I spent at least twenty minutes looking in my two ponds for one because of that. I haven't yet found a stringfish though; I suppose they're more rare than I thought or something.

I donated a wild painting to the museum after looking for the real one for months and bought the festive tree dress from Gracie. I'll be wearing it from the 10th to the 24th. I'll try and get all of the clothes and accessories for the Santa outfit because I might as well catalogue it.


----------



## nekomimi

i logged in. that's an improvement considering i kind of... haven't played... for 2 months


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo asked me for perfect fruit. Thankfully I was already carrying a basket of perfect pears. I got his picture in return, making Broccolo my first dreamy whose picture I've received!
* Chops was in the caffe. He talked about his favorite coffee beans (Mocha) and how he wanted to take a picture of his future wife in the 'magic hour' of twilight... as soon as he finds one. Did I mention how much I love smug villagers? 
* Jay had some business with Broccolo, who came along with hopes that there might be snacks. Although Broccolo at first thought that Jay must be mad at him, Jay only wanted to give Broccolo back a lost shirt. Jay gave me a sword as thanks. It's not my signature weapon, but I still appreciated the gesture.
* Rocco was in my campground... I'm so happy it wasn't anybody I seriously wanted, since my town is full at the moment. 
* I bought a Neutral Painting from Redd's tent. 
* My Meow Coupon tasks were thankfully easy - buying clothes from the Able Sisters, and ordering a new exterior from Tom Nook's shop. I ordered a barbed wire fence. 
* I bought a barrel planter from Harvey's shop.
* I visited my boyfriend's town for shopping, and invited him back a couple times to work toward the train station upgrade.  
* I completed the Santa outfit for Toy Day.
* I caught a scallop and traded it in to Pascal for a helm. 
* I've been trying to breed blue roses unsuccessfully for several weeks. I've decided to try again on my more isolated beach rather than the mainland. I bought red/yellow roses from Leif's store and planted them on the beach today. Hopefully this new strategy will work!
* I got the Skilled Bug Catcher badge from Phineas. 
* I did a little bug catching and fishing on the island. I also bought a Mermaid lamp from the island store.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got my first Toy Day hint from Anicotti.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Prepared a gift for Hans' upcoming birthday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a few trees and planted some holly bushes and cedar trees to change up the sitting area near my house.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## Mad Aly

Checked my mail
Talked to my villagers and gave them gifts
Sold someone my extra Mush Low Stool DIY recipe for 10 TBT Bells
Caught a sea butterfly and a squid for the first time, then donated them to Blathers
Dug up all 4 fossils on my island, had them assessed by Blathers, then sold them at Nook's Cranny
Did some shopping at Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters
Sold all the fish I had saved up to C.J. and made well over 200k Bells in total
Hit all 6 rocks on my island
Shook my 17 trees to get wasps (5), 100 Bells (10), and furniture (2)
Caught a tarantula that spawned on my island
Edit: LOL, just realized I posted this in the wrong thread  I play New Horizons, not New Leaf


----------



## hakutaku

My 3DS was out of charge yesterday so I missed a day of playing lol. Anyway, today I stopped Lopez from leaving, bought my daily Toy Day furniture, planted a sapling and a sweet olive bush, and wandered around town to chat to as many villagers as possible. Fuchsia dropped hints about what she wants for Toy Day (something 'aqua'). 

For the first time since December started, it wasn't snowing in Myrkwood today, which is funny because it actually _was _snowing irl where I live,,


----------



## corvus516

I did some plot resetting and got to the point where no more house plots would show up so I started playing normally because I really can't be bothered about new villagers at the moment, since I'm focusing more on making my town look better with trees, PWPs, etc.

But, surprise surprise, when I started playing I saw that a plot suddenly appeared in the _*ONE*_ spot I accidentally left uncovered by a design or path. Now I'm going to have to deal with Monty for who knows how long. I'm pretty sure the plot is on top of where a Jacob's ladder or two were as well so I'm not particularly happy about that...

However, my brother also has Monty in his town, so I'd like to see if the dialogue between towns is any different. It probably won't be but still.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Mitzi's house. Melba also wanted some fruit so I gave her a pear. I made a delivery for Rosie to Mitzi as well. I bought a shirt from GracieGrace ,of course it was expensive for a shirt but I liked it. Stitches had me bring Rosie to his house too. I also gave Bunnie some new furniture. Dotty visited my house as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands....

* Saharah was in town. I loved the wallpaper/carpet combo (Alpine Wall/Cloud Flooring) she picked for my main room (a bug-themed forest room), so I decided to keep them both up for now. 
* Flo wanted some perfect fruit... she practically just moved in and already is making demands for the good stuff. Nevertheless I gave her a perfect pear, anyway. 
* Chops had a time capsule he wanted me to bury, after which he complemented me as his partner in crime. What exactly did I bury...? Maybe it's best not to think about it.
* Broccolo asked for a centipede, which I then totally forgot about until it was almost too late to catch them. Thankfully I was still able to get one for him.  
* Jay suggested a fire pit public works project. That sounds pretty cool... I may have to use it. 
* Agent S commented on the weather being cloudy in the early afternoon. Much later at 11 PM it started snowing again. How fun!
* Ended up getting caught up in TBT's Smash friendlies, and missed my chance to shop at the Able Sisters and the shops in my boyfriend's town. I still invited him over for a couple of visits to work toward the train station upgrade. 
* I completed my Meow tasks, although one of them had to be a stinkin' "catch" task (an oarfish, to be specific, and the first one I've caught in this game!). At least I was able to find it without having to look for hours, like that pike a few days ago. The other task was buying an axe, which thankfully was easy. 
* I earned some medals on the island with the awesome Giant-Dragonfly Tour, which is my favorite... for obvious reasons, I should think. Besides being full of dragonflies, it just gives so many medals. 
* I had a pretty good haul from the island, including my first longhorn beetle.


----------



## Firesquids

I finally took down the last of my Halloween decor


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

I accomplished all my daily. 
Now I am off to plant flowers


----------



## hakutaku

Bought a painting from Redd, wandered around town watering flowers, and finally got Deena's picture after delivering a package to her! I placed it in my character's bedroom. So far I have 3/10 villager photos from Lopez, Fuchsia, and Deena  ☺


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Completed the daily town gardening.
- Found the money rock.
- Fond the ore rock.
- Completed all the initiatives.
- Went shopping at Main Street.
- Bought a gift for Lucha’s upcoming birthday.
- Went shopping at the Campgrounds.
- Went to the Police Station to see if there were any items.
- Asked Copper what’s new in town.
- Found Gulliver and help him get to his destination. 
- Found Katie and helped her go to another town.
- Talked with all the villagers.
- Helped the villagers with some tasks.
- Went to another town to get signatures for Lucha’s petition: “No More Documentaries”.
- Obtained Mira’s pic.
- Discovered all the villager’s wish for Toy Day.
- Worked at the Café.
- Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
- Deposited the Bells to the bank.
- Went to K.K. Slider’s performance and suggested a song.  
- Went to the island to catch bugs.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Cleaned up some of the excess hybrid flowers that have spawned recently.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Hans' birthday and gifted him his shirt. He put it on immediately! 
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I got the Village Leader badge from Phineas.
* Tex suggested a Stonehenge as a public works project... sure, why not?
* Jay suggested a new exercise routine for me - the fruit shaker... in other words, he wanted me to get him an apple. I was more than happy to oblige.
* Coco invited me to her house at 6:30, and even though it was only a half an hour away from the invitation time, I still completely forgot about it by the appointed time. The only reason I ever remembered was that I just so happened to be walking past her house at 6:35 and noticed that the lights were on inside. Thankfully I was just fashionably late.
* Flo wanted a goldfish, specifically because she thought that Broccolo looked suspiciously like one and wanted one for comparison. I'm not sure what to think about it, but who am I to judge? I'm totally judging, by the way... my beloved Broccolo is not a goldfish!
* Timmy and Tommy's shop, as well as Lief's shop, will be closed tomorrow for renovations. I can't wait to see the larger, combined shop! My boyfriend already has that version of the shop in his town, and I'm especially excited for the opportunity to buy more K.K. slider songs and further expand my song library.
* Blaire is leaving tomorrow. I'm a little sad, since she was one of my starting villagers, but I'll be happy to have a free slot in case one of my dreamies is in the campsite. I would have asked if anybody wanted her in the villager trading section, but I definitely littered her room with a bunch of random stuff and I feel like that kind of thing would be a downer. Also, I have no idea how popular she is. Regardless, I'll never forget the Huglands' very first snooty villager. She will be missed!
* K.K. Slider was at the cafe. I guess he's getting ready for his performance tonight. I got a takeout coffee in celebration of the Starbucks drink that I got today in real life. By the way, the takeout coffee item is SO cute... I need to get them more often.
* I visited my boyfriend for shopping, and invited him back a couple times. It never fails... every day, the Nooklings only carry the Festive Flag item for me, while my boyfriend gets all the good Festive furniture. At least he's sweet and lets me take all of the good stuff.
* I only completed one Meow task today - selling 5 fruit. The other task required me to catch a giant isopod, which I did once in the past and then have never been able to do again since. I tried fruitlessly tonight... diving is just so frustrating. I probably won't even try in the future when I see this awful task.
* I ordered a Cabana bed from Blanca's RV to try and make myself feel better.
* I went to K.K. Slider's live show and asked for something random. He played K.K. Moody, which I'm happy to receive, as it's Chops' signature song and I like it.
* I caught some sharks and beetles on the island while I was searching in vain for that giant isopod, but sadly Re-Tail was closed by the time I came back to my town. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## tessa grace

Wow you guys keep track of what your doing? All I know is that I managed to get all 16,000 bells on the money rock without screwing up


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Melba to Sly. Sly also visited my house. Dizzy wanted fruit so I gave him a mango. I mailed a few letters to my villagers. I also went to K.K. Slider's concert tonight and listened to a few of his songs. I gave Bunnie some new furniture too.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- Received a few letters with gifts and looked through them.
- Got a surprise visit from Lucha and was given a gift.
- Completely the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed the daily town gardening.
- Worked at the Café.
- Completed all the initiatives.
- Went shopping at Main Street.
- Went shopping at the Campground.
- Went to the Police Station to see if there were any items.
- Asked Copper what’s new in town.
- Found Joan but didn’t buy any turnips from her.
- Went to the Campsite and Samson was there but didn’t invite him to move into town.
- Talked to all the villagers.
- Helped the villagers with some tasks.
- Sold all the bugs I caught at the island last night.
- Deposited all the Bells to the bank.
- Caught bugs at the island to sell tomorrow.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo asked me for a fruit. Luckily I was already carrying some cherries at the time.
* Jay asked me for a piece of furniture and gave me a lovely item not yet in my collection in return. He also invited me to his house, and I bought a shirt that he was displaying. I bought that shirt earlier with the intent of giving it to Rolf to wear, but then Jay wanted to buy it from me, and I can't say no to my villagers... so it was nice to get it back. 
* Coco had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Broccolo. 
* Tex wanted signatures for a petition regarding Unruly Hair Must Go, which I personally can't quite get behind... but, as I said earlier, I can't say no to my villagers. I got the signatures from my boyfriend's town while I was visiting to do my daily shopping. The last signature was from Agnes, the first villager who moved out of my town. I got a cool outdoor bath for my house in return.
* Chops wanted a wharf roach. I ended up going to the island to get one for him, since I couldn't find one on my own beach.  
* Jay and Tex were talking, and when they were done, Jay was wearing Tex's shirt. I thought this was worth mentioning because at this point, five of my villagers are wearing that same shirt (the Crossing Shirt, to be specific). I'm going to have to order it and start wearing it, myself. Both of my penguin villagers are wearing it now, too, which makes it hard to tell them apart at a glance. 
* I found a lost item on the beach. It ended up being Agent S' figgy pudding.
* I completed my two meow tasks for the day - decorating my house with clothing, and catching a stringfish. Compared to the giant isopod, even the most elusive river fish is child's play... 
* I ordered a sandy beach floor from Gulliver's RV.
* I paid off my home loan with the money I got from my latest island haul.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Bunnie's house after she asked to go there right away. I found a lost item that turned out to belong to Dizzy. I also gave Stitches new furniture. Beardo came to my house as well. I also made a delivery for Rosie to Bunnie. Dotty said she was going to move out of my town but I stopped her. Dizzy also wanted to eat a cherry so I got one for him.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Beardo's house. I also found some fossils and sold them. I made a delivery for Stitches to Dizzy that happened to be a gift for me. I gave Dotty some new furniture as well. Bunnie also visited my house. Dizzy wanted an orange so I got one for him. I also caught a fish from the ocean for Dotty.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo invited me to her house for an impromptu visit, but she got mad when I told her that I loved her home decor. I really did, though! 
* Coco wanted me to deliver a package to Jay. He had me guess what was in it, and I guessed wrong... I feel like the correct answer is almost always clothing. Is it just me? 
* Chops suggested a cube sculpture PWP. 
* I set up the site for the Reset Center PWP in between the entrance to the shopping area and the town hall. It should look pretty cool when it's done.  
* Deena was in the campsite today. I'm a little disappointed... but I guess I shouldn't be mean to poor Deena, even if she's not one of my ultimate dreamies. 
* Another week, another set of Meow tasks. I completed three of the four available today - catching a horned beetle (a horned atlas, to be precise), ordering 3 items by catalog, and making a pro design. The only one I could not complete required me to catch a snowflake, and since it didn't snow in either my town or my boyfriend's town all day... that didn't happen. 
* I got my fortune read by Katrina.
* I ordered an expansion for the middle-left room of my house. 
* I bought a Pave wall from his RV. 
* I bought a Cabana vanity from the island, and earned some more medals with the Shark Battle Tour. After that, I did my nightly shark and beetle catching.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- Invited a guest into town.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Obtained the silver watering can. 
- Completed the daily town gardening.
- Worked at the Café.
- Completed all the initiatives.
- Went shopping at Main Street.
- Finished assembling my Santa outfit for Toy Day.
- Went shopping at the Campground.
- Went to the Police Station to see if there were any items. 
- Asked Copper what’s new in town.
- Sent a letter with a wrapped gift to Marina.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Mitzi asked if I could bring her some fruit; I agreed and brought her a pear.
- Chrissy asked if I could come over to her house at 3:00 PM; I agreed and came early.
- Peewee asked if I could bring him some new furniture; I agreed and brought him a round mini cactus.
- Zucker asked if I could deliver a package to Mitzi for him; I agreed and returned the package for him.
- Sold all the bugs I caught at the island last night.
- Deposited all the Bells to the bank
- Found Phineas and he gave the Wealthy Bell Saver badge.
- Received a letter from the Post Office containing a post-office poster for exceeding 10,000,000 Bells.
- Went to the island to catch bugs to sell tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got two more Toy Day hints from Naomi and Cole.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present for Becky's upcoming birthday.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.


----------



## hakutaku

Planted a perfect orange tree, the last fruit I was missing from my town!  Molly also came over for a visit.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo wanted some new furniture, it was a little hard finding the perfect thing until I eventually just settled on something I found at the Re-Tail. I also made a delivery for Rosie to Stitches. In turn, Stitches gave me his picture which was really nice since this is the first time. I put that in my house right away. Bunnie told me she was going to move but I talked her out of it. I gave Stitches some fruit as well. Dotty also wanted a crucian carp, it took a while which felt strange because they're so common, but I did eventually get one for her.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- Received a letter along with a gift from Chrissy and Marina.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed the daily town gardening.
- Worked at the Café.
- Completed all the initiatives.
- Went shopping at Main Street.
- Went shopping at the Campground.
- Went to the Police Station to see if there were any items.
- Asked Copper what’s new in town.
- Sent a letter along with a wrapped gift to Marina.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Marina asked if I could bring her some new furniture; agreed and brought her a lovely lamp.
- Mitzi asked if I could come over to her house at 12:30; agreed and came early.
- Peewee asked if I could catch him a pill bug; agreed and caught him one.
- Lucha asked if I could bring Peewee to him; agreed and brought him over.
- Zucker asked if I could deliver a gift to Marina; agreed and took it for him.
- Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
- Deposited all the Bells to the bank.
- Received a letter with an order I made.
- Went to the island to catch bugs to sell tomorrow.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* It was my first day working at the coffee shop. I like this little minigame a lot. Tex, Flo, Rolf, and Phineas came for a cuppa, and I got some superb coffee beans as payment. 
* Broccolo invited me to his house. Unlike hyper-sensitive Flo, he took my compliment of his house at face value. 
* Jay wanted me to catch him a centipede (what's with everybody wanting one of those lately?), which was easy to find. 
* Coco wanted me to deliver a present to Jay, and he had me guess what it was. It was clothing... of course. I feel like Jay is the most popular villager in town. Everybody's always wanted to give him gifts. 
* I forgot to mention it yesterday, but I bought another one of those Crossing shirts that my villagers like so much and sent one of them to Agent S. She's wearing it now, so I ordered another one. I'll send this one to Bettina today. Can I get my entire village to wear this shirt? Only time will tell... 
* I completed all of the daily Meow tasks (buying an axe from Leif and a souvenir from the island gift shop). 
* I bought a sea globe from Pascal's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Grizzly.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Giddy

In Ereta, 
Been focused on organising my flowers, so I had put them on the beaches and on patches of dirt. 
So now, today, I finally got rid of one of my bridges to now replace it with one i haven't had before. Still trying to pay if off~


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

I just reorganized my entire town.
I talked to all my villagers.
Zell came into my house unannounced today! It's so cute when he knocks on my door looking for me.
(I think Zell has a crush on Mayor Croisant...)

Rearranged flowers in the Cuties Only neighborhood where Olivia, Etoile, Ruby and Diana live.
Tybalt started wearing an ugly green shirt and I mailed him a bunch of new shirts so he can change 

I chopped down a bunch of trees in the Guys Neighborhood so I can plant Persimmon and Lemon trees around.
The lemon trees are my favorite becuz they remind me of Yolanda from Real Housewives lol. So I want lemon trees everywhere!!

I really didn't like Rocket at first but they're growing on me. They remind me of some people I know in real life and it's making me laugh.


----------



## Mad Aly

- Did a couple trades: One for a Moai Statue and Katana, another for 4 Sphinx
- Did my daily rounds of catching fish, digging up fossils, hitting rocks, planting money tree
- Spoke to and gave gifts to my villagers
- Don't know if this counts, but I officially put all my catalogs onto my Nook Exchange XD
To be continued...?


----------



## blueninjutsu

I accomplished a few thing!

Finally got Raymond into my town.
Got some hedges, cleaned up a bit of the mess I left from not playing for a few weeks, and moved some of my villagers around.
Paid off my home loan.
Fixed my house and moved a few things around! ^^;


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Dotty's house. Sly wanted me to catch him a wharf roach, I was considering to just go to the island since they're easier to find over there but managed to catch one on the beach. The instrument shelter has been completed after I finished donating funds yesterday so we had a dedication ceremony for that. Melba visited my house as well. I made a delivery for Mitzi to Rosie which was actually a gift for me. Bunnie wanted an apple so I got one for her. I also gave Rosie new furniture.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* One of the first things that happened was Jay asking for perfect fruit. That's a big ask, Jay... but yet, who could say no? Not I.
* Agent S invited me over for an impromptu house visit. I really love Agent S' interior design... and, thankfully, she actually believes me when I tell her this!
* Tex had me bring Rolf over her to his house to return something that he forgot he had. Rolf was frustrated that Tex made him come all the way when Tex was the one who forgot to return the item in the first place, which... is a good point.
* Flo had a gift that she wanted me to deliver to Tex, but it turned out to be a present that Tex bought for me. The gift was a shirt... if I had been asked to guess what it was, I definitely would have gotten it right.  
* Chops wanted me to catch him a centipede. I already said it yesterday, but what's with the sudden interest in centipedes? At this rate, everyone in town will have their own centipede before I can get them all to wear the same shirt.
* Speaking of which, Bettina was not wearing the Crossing shirt that I sent her in the mail yesterday. She just put it in her house... Not a team player, huh?! I ordered a new one and I'll try again tomorrow. 
* Gulliver was on the beach. I woke up his feathery carcass and guessed his destination correctly (it was Canada). 
* I completed my two daily Meow tasks; selling some stuff at Re-Tail, and catching an oarfish. 
* I bought a white brick wall from Blanca's RV. On a side note, I don't appreciate the fact that Blanca has a face. That sounds weird now that I've said it, but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- Received a letter along with a gift from Marina and Mitzi.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed the daily town gardening.
- Worked at the Café.
- Completed all the initiatives.
- Went shopping at Main Street.
- Went shopping at the Campground.
- Went to the Police Station to see if there were any items.
- Asked Copper what’s new in town.
- Found Gulliver and helped him remember where he was heading to.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Mitzi asked if I could deliver a gift to Peewee; agreed and delivered it for her.
- Mira asked if I could bring her an orange; agreed and brought her one.
- Peewee asked If I would play hide-and-seek along with Marina, Ribbot and him; agreed and won.
- Ribbot asked if I could catch him a football fish; agreed and caught him one.
- Sold all the bugs caught at the island.
- Deposited all the Bells to the bank.
- Went to the island to catch bugs to sell tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Becky's birthday and gave her a present.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Bruce.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## leohyrule

I did a whole lot. I decided where to move my house and put my rainbow garden in front of it. I started paving the path for that as well. I terraformed a bit and added where I want to move my villager's houses. I planned on moving Audie's house to the beach because the inside of her house is so beachy. I might have to move it again though, because I didn't click imagine it here. I got 4 or five new floral diys so I'm closer to getting all the diys. My friend wanted some wedding pipe organs and valiant statues for his house area, so I'm getting those for him. I am closer to getting my island to where I want it because I realized I have so much unused space and I wanted to give my villager yards, so I basically am moving al of their houses. I went fishing for a bit trying to get my last fish, but I still wasn't able to get it sadly.


----------



## hillareet

been working hard at it with Christmas decorating !!! this is a section of my island I am really excited about. ^.^ figured I’d share it here! putting in more work today. cannot wait for the snowfall tomorrow!!! so exciting!!!


----------



## corvus516

I've been trying to get all my villagers to say what they want for Toy Day, but I only have three down so far. I spoke to Tammy for at least two minutes straight but she still didn't tell me and kept trying to sell me things instead; same goes for Monty.

I gave my friend my 2DS and let them write something on my bulletin board, turns out they put nothing but random letters and punctuation but it made me laugh regardless, especially when they felt the need to write their own little signature underneath.

Got a little bit closer to paying off my final loan; I only have around 300K Bells to go now.
Rearranged my storage and either sold or threw away more things I really don't need excluding items that aren't for sale in the catalogue. I'm not used to seeing my storage space so empty.

Realized how strange the 6PM hourly soundtrack sounds on headphones and how the snowy version of 7PM is so much more sad sounding than the original or rainy version.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex had a gift that he wanted me to deliver to Jay. What did I say? He's the most popular guy in town. 
* Saharah was in town. The carpet and wallpaper she chose weren't really fitting for my main room this time around, but I still ended up keeping the Western Desert carpet for my rare carpet storage. 
* Tex suggested a sphinx public works project. 
* I got an espresso maker from working at the coffee shop. I forgot to mention it then, but yesterday I got a coffeemaker. 
* I completed both daily Meow tasks by planting a banana tree on the beach and catching a whale shark on my island. 
* I paid off my latest home loan. 
* I bought a store shelf from Harvey's store. 

It was kind of a slow day... it was a heavy snowstorm, and not many villagers were walking around outside.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Yuka gave me her picture!
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Jay.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## mangoseason

Recent happenings in Hemlock:

- I went to a town called Eagle to collect some signatures
- I wore my lucky item with the hope that it would help me get villager pics. I don’t know if it helped but I got Fang’s and Eunice’s pics today!
- Clay has been pestering me about moving and I just can’t let him move!  
- expanded the tulip field so now I need to grow more pink tulips
- I need to get more PWPs to get perfect town but I’m feeling uninspired. Instead I just keep planting more trees
- star-shaped snow!


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- It was snowing.
- Received a letter along with a gift from Gulliver.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Worked at the Café.
- Completed all the initiatives.
- Went shopping at Main Street.
- Went shopping at the Campground.
- Went to the Police Station to see if there were any items.
- Asked Copper what’s new in town.
- Redd’s tent was set up; didn’t buy anything.
- Found a lost mitten and returned it to its owner Zucker.
- Talked to all the villagers.
- Marina asked if I could bring her some fruit; agreed and brought her a peach.
- Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
- Deposited all the Bells to the bank.
- Went to the island to catch bugs to sell tomorrow.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was snowing a lot in my town. Dotty wanted some perfect fruit but I could only give her normal fruit for now. The villagers are telling me that Beardo is moving away but he hasn't pinged me yet about that so I'll just have to see tommorow. I also donated a painting to the museum that I bought from Redd yesterday. I found a lost item on the ground that I later found out belonged to Melba. Bunnie also wanted new furniture so I got her something. I visited Rosie's house as well.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Not much. I ran around and enjoyed the snowy landscape. Caught the dung beetle (last insect I needed). Caught a few snowflakes. And that was about it. I'm kinda pressed for time today, so I'll need to play in greater depth later tonight.


----------



## corvus516

Caught a dung beetle after several failed attempts over the past few hours and finally completed my bug collection in both my encyclopedia and museum. Caught two oarfish, I might end up using the smaller one in the Fishing Tourney tomorrow because why not.

Got Tammy and Monty to tell me what they want for Toy Day. I found two snowballs right next to each other and built a Snowtyke; they're a lot cuter than I thought they would be. They said I built them perfectly and asked me to build the rest of the snowmen because they're lonely, even though I haven't seen any snowballs around for a while so that probably won't happen any time soon.

Agnes is preparing to move out tomorrow so I'm going to have to start plot resetting again starting tomorrow or so. Whenever I plot reset, it doesn't seem to be random villagers that appear, but only one specific personality type e.g. a few weeks ago I was getting nothing but snooty villagers and ended up with Robyn (she's great btw). I don't know which personality I'll end up having to deal with this time because I already have all of them in my town; it'll probably be another uchi/sisterly villager which would be great because then I'll have a chance of getting Cherry, Hazel, or Muffy to move in!


----------



## meo

Mixed up topics. <3 MB!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Stitches wanted me to dig up his time capsule so I did that and we saw what was in there. Dizzy also wanted some fruit so I gave him a pear. There's snow on the ground for the first time so I tried making a snowman but lost one of them. I visited Sly's house as well. Beardo told me he was moving out of my town but I stopped him. I also caught a bagworm for Dotty, it took while for me to find one and I got stung by bees but eventually managed to catch one after several tries.


----------



## hoodathotit

meo said:


> - Donated Dung Beetle and finished my encyclopedia, bug exhibit, miles achieve
> - Made a perfect snowman (had to reset a few times to get it though lol)
> - Took some cute pictures with Coco because she didn't run off for once when I pulled out the camera >__>;


Sounds more like NH than NL...


----------



## meo

hoodathotit said:


> Sounds more like NH than NL...


Yea, I messed up on the wrong folder. XD Was a long day, sorry NL fam!


----------



## hoodathotit

meo said:


> Yea, I messed up on the wrong folder. XD Was a long day, sorry NL fam!


It's all good. Personally, I've NEVER made a mistake.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Hamlet.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Successfully built a perfect Snowtyke only to remember that he doesn't give you anything if you didn't build the rest of his family first. Oh, well. He's still cute.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* In order to show my more stubborn villagers (BETTINA) that wearing the Crossing shirt is totally cool, I started wearing it today. Maybe that will change their minds? 
* Tex came over to my house for an impromptu visit. 
* Jay invited me to his house... what an honor! I bought the Crossing shirt that he was displaying in his house, and I'm going to try and get him to wear it again. He was wearing it originally, but then Rolf had a conversation with him and afterward, Jay was wearing Rolf's shirt, instead. Grr!  
* I found a lost item. After talking to pretty much everyone in town, I found out that it belonged to Tex. He gave me his picture in return. I'm surprised that I've gotten his picture before Agent S and Rolf's. 
* A new villager is going to be moving in tomorrow: Eunice, from my boyfriend's town. She's pretty cute... looking forward to getting to know her better! 
* I was digging some holes behind one of my potential money rocks, and a mole cricket popped out. This is the first time I've dug up one of those by accident. 
* I rolled my first snowman of the season today. I was trying to get a snowboy, but I guess I over-rolled and ended up with a regular snowman. On that note... Why can't I store my bingo sheet? That's kind of a bummer.
* I completed my daily Meow tasks by shooting down a balloon present and making a snowman.  
* I got a siphon and some superb coffee beans by working at the Roost. 
* I bought a Nice Painting from Redd. 
* I bought an air purifier from Harvey's shop. 
* I bought a Cabana screen and a Cabana dresser from the island shop. I wanted to replenish my medals, but the only lucrative tour available was spider crab diving... and that's not happening.


----------



## corvus516

I won the Fishing Tourney... again. I didn't even mean to this time because I'm trying to get all three trophies.

Because Agnes has moved out I can regrow the apple trees her house was placed on top of. When I was making spaces for a ninth and tenth villager house I chopped down some trees I've had since day one only to realise the houses really won't look good in those spots.

Tried to make a Snowmam but made a regular, albeit perfectly built, snowman. I've realized it's quite sad to watch the snowmen melt day by day.

Placed tons of flowers over the giant dirt patches all over town in hopes that it will speed up the grass growth because there's too much of it and it's hideous. I also ended up burying fertiliser _everywhere _because I need more purple, orange, and black flower hybrids.

Phineas gave me the Prof. of Entomology badge because I completed my bug collection; it's the first gold badge I've gotten so far. Can't wait to be unbearably smug about it to my brother when he comes to my town. I still haven't caught a stringfish yet though so...


----------



## CasualWheezer

The Fishing Tourney was today. I didn't really participate that much, I only caught a sea bass and gave it to Chip, I'm sure my record will be broken later. The villagers didn't ask for favors, some of them were in their houses. I was able to build a snowman and I did have the bingo number on my card for today. I'll try to go to the award ceremony and also K.K. Slider's concert tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Pango.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a classic table from Becky and took it to Cyrus to refurbish it as violet brown.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## oofyscoop

today i got toy day hints for celia and skye, only for celia to wanna leave qwq, i got whitney a crucian carp and i got ankha some oranges. i went to tortimer a bit, i went to main street to try to find a gift for my gf, and i settled on a braided wig, then i got my covfefe and made a snowboi who complained about how i made him (chonky bottom, thin top) and i played with friends and thats about it rn


----------



## CasualWheezer

It was snowing in my town again today. I made a delivery for Dizzy to Bunnie. When I played bingo with the snowman, I didn't have the number for today. I also gave Melba some new furniture, she gave me her picture in return. I already have a lot of her pictures but I still keep all of the pictures that my villagers give me. I visited Bunnie's house as well. Sly also had a time capsule for me so I buried that for him. I gave Bunnie some fruit since she wanted some.


----------



## oofyscoop

oofyscoop said:


> today i got toy day hints for celia and skye, only for celia to wanna leave qwq, i got whitney a crucian carp and i got ankha some oranges. i went to tortimer a bit, i went to main street to try to find a gift for my gf, and i settled on a braided wig, then i got my covfefe and made a snowboi who complained about how i made him (chonky bottom, thin top) and i played with friends and thats about it rn


update, whitney had me deliver a tank top to skye


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Jay asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a perfect apple, just 'cause I was feeling generous... and to be honest, Jay has grown on me a lot. 
* I've temporarily given up on trying to get Bettina to wear the Crossing shirt, and instead sent a new Crossing shirt in the mail to Chops. He won't let me down. 
* I completed one of my daily Meow tasks, which involved selling fruit grown in town. The other task required me to wear my lucky item, which I didn't have... and I didn't have enough time to order a new one before 5 PM. 
* I made another Snowman today, and caught my first dung beetle. 
* I donated the Nice painting that I bought from Redd to the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got Toy Day hints from Hugh, Colton and Deirdre.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Bruce.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my classic table from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Rearranged some of the furniture in my main room/parlor and added the snow globe for the holidays.


----------



## King koopa

Not much but here's what I did:
Sold some turnips and payed of my house loan so I can FINALLY use the ice furniture snowmam had have me.
Stopped mint from moving. (she's not leaving till I get her picture!) 
Built a snowman so I can start playing the bingo game now.
Found the ore rock and I got 3 gold nuggets.
Got isabelle's coffee order right on the first try.
And I also got all the jungle furniture in my house.


----------



## corvus516

Lucha has their house plot right on top of where I built my Snowtyke... I guess that's what I get for not reminding myself to plot reset today.
There were no snowballs around so I couldn't replace the Snowtyke either.

Antonio asked if he could come to my house and then left after about a minute. I changed his catchphrase to "I guess" because I thought it would be funny; he ended up saying "You're hiding something, aren't you? Don't worry, your secret is safe with me, I guess!" I'm probably gonna change all of my villagers' catchphrases to things like that if/when they ask.

I planted some more bushes around my park area. I've had so many blue and pink hydrangea shoots lying around so I decided to put them to some use, even though the park area is supposed to be mostly purple. But I think the different colours would make it look better anyway.

Winnie said she could read my mind then when I told her what I was thinking she said my mind is too cluttered. Out of all the games I play, I never thought it would be Animal Crossing of all things to call me out like that.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo wanted some fruit to prevent getting scurvy. Somehow I feel that he doesn't have anything to worry about... but I got him an orange just to help him feel better. 
* Agent S said that she was thinking of moving away. I don't think so! I swiftly discouraged her from that ridiculous notion. 
* Chops was originally going to sell me a Moving Painting, but then decided to just give it to me for free. What a guy! Smugs are number one. 
* I retrieved Jay's time capsule, but my inventory was too full to receive his gift at the time, so he sent me a reward in the mail for later. 
* I rolled up a Snowmam today... all my attempts at making a Snowboy have been failures thus far, but at the very least, I made a perfect Snowmam. I got the Ice set carpet and wallpaper from her, along with an ice dresser. 
* I completed my daily and weekly Meow tasks. They were all very easy, thankfully... In order: Sell local fruit, roll up a snowman, go on an island tour, and water flowers in town. If only every day could be this easy. 
* I bought some green glasses to go with my Crossing Shirt and took a new photo for my ID card. 
* I got some superb coffee beans and a coffee cup from working at The Roost.
* I bought a Quaint Painting from Redd. 
* I bought some pasta from Wendell's RV. 
* I took Katie to my boyfriend's town and had a quick visit.


----------



## oofyscoop

LoyalDragonfly said:


> * I took Katie to my boyfriend's town and had a quick visit.


you cheeky son of a b

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2020



oofyscoop said:


> you cheeky son of a b


also today wasnt too eventful, i talked to everybody, had whitney ask me about techno music then apologize for saying that (idk lol) celia was in boxes but nobody gave her a home, and she sadly moved away before being claimed. punchy was in the campsite today, and we played a game and i won a shower stall (i needed one for my bathroom) and he left on good terms. i made some new friends, got a maid (dont ask) and sold some extra stuff i had lying around to a friend or two, and lastly skye asked me about a rumor about lolly and lionel being a couple (g a g lionel stinky) also fricken chops didnt leave yet, even though hes blocking a BRIDGE thats a MAIN ROAD. DETRFYUHIJOX.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## coldpotato

I realized I haven't changed up my bedroom in months and redid the whole thing (got inspired by the Aurora wall). I also made a zelda breath of the wild inspired kitchen


----------



## oofyscoop

today were off to a start, freya moved in, i got toy day hints from whitney, jay and skye, and i had to run some mail to jay from whitney, and jay gave me a sleek sofa as a thank you. also freya is missing and skye keeps teleporting all over my island lmao


----------



## hakutaku

It's been a while since I last posted! Today Katrina was in town, and after getting my fortune from her she finally requested the fortune shop pwp! I also delivered a package from Dobie to Tiffany (why does everyone keep sending Tiffany packages?? i swear she's the only one who ever gets them) and gave Molly a perfect cherry.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Sly wanted some new furniture, I happened to find a gyroid so I gave that to him. I also dug up Dotty's time capsule and we took a look at it. I made a delivery for Dizzy to Sly as well, it was a shirt that Sly put on. I didn't have the number for the snowman's bingo game and he's melting too. But I was able to build a snowmam and get a bunch of ice furniture in exchange for snowflakes. I also found a lost item that belonged to Stitches. Bunnie wanted a fish from the ocean so I caught one for her as well. I also have Mitzi and app!e since she wanted some fruit.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Let my husband visit to get a petition signed.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo had a gift to give to Tex - Oo la la! He asked for me to guess what it was... and it was, of course, clothing. I purposefully guessed it wrong, because I wasn't going to steal away Flo's heartfelt gift for Tex!
* Chops wanted an ocean fish. I gave him a red snapper from my island fishing last night. 
* Jay wanted furniture. I gave him a thermohygrometer. Good for working out...? Yeah, I just wanted to get rid of it. 
* Bettina wanted to come over to my house. Right after, I found Agent S outside my house and she wanted me to come over to visit HER house. Phew!
* Katie sent me a world map in the mail as thanks for taking her to my boyfriend's town.
* I donated the Quaint Painting from yesterday to the museum.
* I finally rolled up a snowboy... but he wasn't the right size. Grr. I got an ice closet, ice table, ice chair, and ice side table from my Snowmam, at least. But still... I repeat; grr! The snowboys are the worst...
* I got some superb coffee beans and a cream and sugar for working at the Roost.  
* Gracie was in town! She did a fashion check for the historical style, and I passed, and got rewarded with a Gorgeous bed... how sweet!
* Diva was in the campground today. Once again, I just have to say thank goodness that it wasn't Bob or another one of my dreamies while my town is full... 
* I completed the two daily Meow tasks - donating a bug to the museum (I got a scarab beetle), and passing Gracie's fashion check. 
* I bought a round electric sign from Harvey's shop.


----------



## oofyscoop

today win Mincraft, freya moved in, i got toy day hints from whitney, jay and skye, and i had to run some mail to jay from whitney, and jay gave me a sleek sofa as a thank you. also freya is missing and skye keeps teleporting all over my island lmao, then after that boomer wanted to see my house, and after he left and i went in whitney came in behind me and looked around. then after meeting up with my gf, i got some gold tools and infinite fruit baskets from her hacker friend, Villager from New Leaf.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Mitzi visited my house without any plan. I caught a pill bug for Beardo. I also made a delivery for Rosie to Stitches. Melba visited my house as well. I scheduled a time to visit Melba at her house and then came later and bought a shirt she was displaying in her house. I also have Sly some new furniture.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I finally got the last of my villager requests for Toy Day! Rolf was the last one... for SO long he would only tell me the preferred color of his present, but today he finally said that he wanted carpeting. 
* Speaking of Rolf, he asked me to catch a dab for him. Easy enough. 
* Bettina wanted a peach. Again... an easy request.
* Broccolo had a package for Chops, but Chops just ended up giving the gift to me, instead. 
* Tex wanted a replacement for a UFO. I gave him one of my island whale sharks. 
* After days of trying, Chops is finally wearing the Crossing shirt! I sent a new one in the mail to Eunice. Will she be a team player, or join the likes of Bettina in the stubborn squad? 
* Jay told me that he was thinking of moving. I felt a little sad, but I figured I'd let him go - this town is just too small for a superstar like him. Also, he won't wear the Crossing shirt... and you know how I feel about that!
* I got superb coffee beans and a coffee grinder by working at the Roost. 
* I built a perfect snowboy! I also got a snow lamp from my Snowmam.
* I completed one of the two daily Meow tasks - buying a home exterior from Tom Nook. The other one required me to donate a fish to the museum, and I think I've donated all the fish that I can find at this time... oops. 
* I bought a kiddie meal from Harvey's shop. 
* I repaid my latest home loan. At this point, all of my rooms are the second largest size (other than the main one). It's time to start on the final expansions!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Yuka.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Zell.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... 

* Chops invited me over to see his house. I probably had sent him one too many Crossing shirts in my zeal, because he was displaying one as well as wearing one. I bought back the display shirt, which I later sent to Bettina. One day she'll wear it... I know she will!
* Tex wanted perfect fruit - I gave him a perfect apple.
* Agent S had a package for Jay. What will my poor villagers do when they're gone? Will Tex or Chops be the replacement Town Cool Guy?
* Broccolo wanted an ocean fish. I wanted to show off and get him either a tuna or coelacanth, but by the time I finally caught a tuna, he was already asleep for the night. Whoops... oh well, more bells for me tomorrow! (Please don' hate me, Broccolo!)
* Chops suggested a moai statue PWP. 
* Eunice was wearing the Crossing shirt that I sent her yesterday! Aside from the one I sent to Bettina, I sent another one to Jay. I know he's leaving, but still...
* I woke up Gulliver and guessed his location (Spain).
* I got an ice shelf, an ice sofa, and an ice bed from my snowmam, along with a snowman TV in the mail from my snowboy.
* I ordered an expansion to my upstairs room from Tom Nook. Sadly, I didn't realize that I can't order both a new expansion and a home exterior at the same time, and had to miss out on getting a sweets door. Oh well, I'll get it next time it shows up.
* I finally got three pieces of gold ore! Sadly, I just ended up getting a golden chair... which I already had. Maybe next time I'll have better luck. 
* I bought a cypress plant from Harvey's shop. 
* I bought a Mermaid vanity from the island shop and earned some medals by doing the Pros-Only Bug Hunt tour.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Naomi.
- Built a perfect Snowmam just for the fun of it.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Got a new carpet and wallpaper from Saharah.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops invited himself over for an impromptu visit. He then also asked for a peach later in the day. I didn't have any regular ones, so I ended up giving him a perfect peach. He earned it, though, for being such a good guy.  
* Rolf wanted a river fish. I got him a pike; only the best for my favorite!
* Speaking of Rolf, Bettina had a present for him. He asked me to guess what it is, and it amazingly wasn't clothing for once, but furniture. 
* One of my greatest achievements, not just for today, but for the whole week - I finally got Bettina to wear the Crossing shirt!!! I didn't get to see if Jay was wearing it (I didn't see him all day, somehow), but if he is, then nine out of ten villagers are wearing the shirt at this point. However, to counter my happiness, I accidentally sold the shirt in my inventory that I intended to send to Rolf in the mail. Oops.. oh well, tomorrow is another day. 
* Drake was in the campground. 
* Saharah was in town. Her choice for my main room was not the best today... but it's still always fun to see her combinations all the same. 
* I tried to roll up a snowtyke and ended up with another snowmam. I got an ice clock, ice vanity, and ice shelf from her. 
* I completed both daily Meow tasks - learning a new reaction from Dr. Shrunk, and catching a tuna. 
* I bought another store shelf from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex wanted a pear. Later on, he invited me over to his house, too. Tex has really grown on me, honestly... It's that smug villar charm! 
* Bettina wanted me to catch her a stringfish. That's a pretty big ask, there! Luckily for her, as I've said before, I can't say no to my villagers, and I ended up finding her one after a bit of searching.  
* Eunice had a present she wanted to give to Tex as an apology after a fight. It was a shirt, which thankfully, Tex did not wear... although he was ready to accept the present as an aplogy and be friends again with Eunice. How sweet. I got an orange for my troubles, but the greatest gift of all was not having to send Tex another Crossing shirt. 
* Broccolo suggested a tire toy PWP.
* I found a lost item. It belonged to Bettina, thankfully, the first person I tried showing it to. Lucky!
* I sent a Crossing shirt in the mail to Rolf. Fingers crossed that he wears it! 
* I finally rolled up a snowtyke, completing the family. I also got two ice sofas, an ice shelf, ice vanity, ice wall from my snowmam. 
* I got some superb coffee beans and a cafe uniform from working at the Roost.
* I found a scallop while diving in my town, and gave it to Pascal for a ship deck. 
* I bought a Mermaid bed from the island shop and went on a few tours to replenish my medals. 
* I completed my daily Meow tasks - buying clothing from the Able sisters and catching an HQ stag beetle (Cyclommatus stag).
* I bought a treasure chest from Pascal's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Hans.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Jay.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Coco wanted to visit my home, and I took her up on it.
* Rolf had a time capsule for me to bury. He also was NOT wearing the Crossing shirt I sent to him in the mail... He may be my favorite, but that doesn't mean I'm letting him off the hook that easily! 
* Agent S had a gift she wanted me to deliver to Chops, which ended up being an arctic camo shirt... which he then immediately tried on. Nooo! Thankfully I was able to convince him to go back to the Crossing shirt by telling him that it just looked 'okay'. Crisis averted... but for how long?! Additionally, not only is Jay not wearing the shirt, but Agent S AND Broccolo also changed into different shirts today, too. You're killing me here, guys! We were so close! Never did I suspect that giving Broccolo a green shirt in the mail would lead me to such a downward spiral, but here we are. At any rate, I sent a new one in the mail to Jay.
* In news unrelated to my Crossing shirt obsession, Chops wanted an apple. A simple request.
* Eunice requested that I catch her a freshwater goby... one wouldn't think it would be so hard to catch, but yet it took me at least an hour, during which I found five stringfish, before I was able to find a single goby. 
* Jay suggested a solar panel PWP. 
* I learned the Shrunk Funk Shuffle from Dr. Shrunk, and was rewarded with a jacket for learning all the reactions. 
* I got a snowman matryoshka in the mail from my snowtyke. 
* I ordered a ball from Gulliver's RV. 
* I paid off my latest home loan. 
* I went to a Club Tortimer island and bought a sand castle, then did a few tours on my own island to replenish my medals. 
* I completed both daily Meow tasks - picking up 10 items from the island drop-off box, and sending a letter to myself with 5,000 bells attached.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got my blue glow wand from Isabelle for Winter Solstice.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got my blue glow wand from Isabelle for Winter Solstice.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a regal lamp to royal blue for Yuka.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was the Winter Solace. I got the glow wand from Isabelle in the town plaza. I gave Sly some fruit too since he wanted some. Bunnie wanted me to catch her a wharf roach, I quickly went to the island to do that and caught one after some time. I also found a lost item that I later found out belonged to Mitzi. I gave Stitches some furniture as well. I also made a delivery for Dizzy to Melba. I played again to see the Northern Lights, they disappeared after around 10 minutes. My villagers also had lots of conversations today that I listened to, they usually don't do this that much in a week.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Coco wanted a red snapper. I sold all of the ones I had brought back with me from my latest island excursion earlier, but I fished up a new one for her from my town's ocean. 
* Bettina invited me over to her house, and then later, she asked for a perfect fruit. I gave her a perfect apple.
* Coco suggested a fairy-tale bench PWP. 
* I ordered a tropical floor from the island shop. 
* I completed three of four available Meow tasks. In order: Buying a new exterior from Tom Nook (Fairy Tale door), going on an island tour, and traveling to another town (I went to visit my boyfriend's town). The only one I couldn't do required me to work at the cafe, which was impossible because it's the Winter Solstice, which I guess counts as a holiday... what a shame. 
* Speaking of the holiday, I picked up a glow wand from Isabelle for the Winter Solstice. 

It was kind of an uneventful day, in-game. My villagers were too busy talking about the Winter Solstice to make too many requests.


----------



## corvus516

I've now got all of my villagers to give me two hints about what they want on Toy Day. Unlike every other event/holiday, I haven't watched any videos to see what actually happens so I have literally no idea what to expect on the 25th.

Worked a shift at the Roost and ended up serving Gracie along with some villagers who aren't in my town. When I get a coffee inside, I can now choose how many spoonfuls of sugar I want.

I finally made a Dream Address for my town: 7C00-01C1-067D.
It's currently an absolute mess and nowhere near finished or as good as I want it to look, but if I didn't make the address today I'd probably forget to do it for another few months. It's also not meant to be a winter themed town, ideally I want it to be in autumn; it'll be updated back to normal after the snow melts.
I made the town flag myself but everything else is designs from QR codes (they're set to viewing only). My town tune is actually a small melody I heard in a dream I had a month or two ago, and I only set it as the town tune so I wouldn't forget it, but now I don't want to change it.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Melba that was for Dotty, it was a shirt that she put on. Sly also wanted some new furniture so I found something for him at the store and gave it to him. I built another snowman after the last one I had melted some time ago, I had the bingo number for today on my card. Sly also wanted some perfect fruit but I could only give him normal fruit for now. Stitches wanted a pill bug so I caught one for him as well.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I got Bettina's picture in the mail as a gift from visiting her house yesterday. I'll forever be confused about how villager pictures work...
* Bettina asked for some perfect fruit. I feel like this just happened... nevertheless, I gave her a perfect apple.  
* Tex wanted to play hide and seek, and while I was walking around I ran into Rolf, who asked to come visit my house... I wondered what would happen if I had him visit in the middle of the hide and seek game. The answer is... nothing special - the game just kept on going like normal as soon as I walked out of my house. At least I didn't ruin Tex's fun. 
* Flo had a gift she wanted to deliver to Chops. 
* Rolf suggested a zen clock PWP. Later on, he wanted me to catch him a wharf roach. I like requests like these..
* I didn't see Agent S until really late at night, but when I did see her, I noticed that she was not wearing the shirt I sent her in the mail yesterday... I sent another to Broccolo, at any rate. At least one of them has to wear it, again! 
* I got my first snowman bingo! I was rewarded with a ski-slope wall, which I was excited about until I put it up in my house to take a look at it. All I can say is... what on earth?! It's like a blurry, real-world photo of a ski slope with human skiers all over... maybe it's just me, but something like this looks so surreal in Animal Crossing. 
* Puck was in my campground. Not much else to say other than the usual sigh of relief to not see a dreamy here instead while my town is full. 
* I ordered a Basic Painting from Redd's gallery. 
* I ordered an expansion to my basement from Tom Nook. 
* My daily Meow tasks were very easy. I just had to plant some flower seeds and send a letter to myself with bells attached, both of which I did relatively early on in the day. 
* I ordered an egg wall from Zipper's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got as many Toy Day hints as I could from the villagers who were in town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Ordered the Santa outfit from my catalog to prepare for Toy Day.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bugged my villagers until I got almost every Toy Day hint possible.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered the Santa outfit from my catalog to prepare for Toy Day.
- Found out Hans is planning on moving but he wouldn't ping me, so I'll have to catch him another day.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo wanted a Stringfish. For you, Broccolo... anything. 
* Tex asked for a peach.
* Chops had a petition for Unruly Hair Must Go... this, again? Oh well. I got the signatures from my boyfriend's town. 
* Jay suggested a torch PWP. 
* I got some superb coffee beans and a tall brewstoid from working at the Roost. I messed up Pelly's order, though, because I got confused and thought she was Phyllis... oops. At least I still managed to score high enough to get the superb beans. 
* I got new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah, including some exclusive office flooring. 
* I donated the Basic Painting that I ordered yesterday to the museum.
* I completed my daily Meow tasks, both completed on the islands - selling things to Leila and catching a shark. One thing I found interesting is that the Tropical Shop Initiative description says: Spend 150 bells with Leila on the southern islands, which makes it sound like you should be the one buying stuff from her... but she's the one paying you for stuff. Oh well... at least it was an easy task, so I'm not complaining. 
* I ordered a Pave floor from his RV.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Mitzi's house. I was also able to get into the Reset Center for the first time. Rosie visited my house. I also gave Melba a bagworm since she wanted one.


----------



## DefeatedAsh

I upgraded my house for 90,000 bells and went on some tours at the tropical island!


----------



## corvus516

Today was Toy Day; I'm pretty sure everyone knows that but me and my small brain thought it was going to be tomorrow because Christmas and all that jazz.

It took me a long time to actually find Jingle wandering around since he was behind a bunch of trees and bushes. I already had a ton of hints from my villagers so it ended up only taking about twenty minutes to give everyone their gifts.

I don't remember exactly what they wanted or what I gave them (it was like five hours ago, forgive me), but I do remember Antonio asking for pink clothing, which I thought was both extremely out of character yet quite endearing at the same time.

It was really nice to see how happy everyone was when I gave them their gifts, but at the same time they kept saying things like "I knew Santa was real!" Whenever I heard that I thought "Yikes, I've got some news for you, bud."
When I was going around as Santa, Gala said I was shorter than she imagined I would be; rude.

I also saw an aurora/the Northern lights tonight; I don't know if it's programmed to happen on Toy Day specifically, but I don't really care because they're one of the most visually beautiful things in the whole game.


----------



## Belle T

I delivered presents to all my villagers for Toy Day.

I got almost all of them wrong, but it's the thought that counts, okay?


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Dressed up as Santa and gave all of my villagers the correct presents for Toy Day.
- Got the Festive Wreath from Jingle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Dressed up as Santa and gave all of my villagers the correct presents for Toy Day.
- Got the Festive Wreath from Jingle.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Toy Day, this is my first one. I didn't do that last year. The Northern Lights were also here again. I delivered all the presents to my villagers and was able to get all of them right since I've been getting all those hints for weeks now.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands..

* I successfully delivered all of my villagers' presents and was rewarded with a festive wreath from Jingle. 
* I completed both Meow tasks for the day. I had to shoot down a balloon and buy a souvenir from the island gift shop.
* I bought a treasure chest from Pascal's RV. 
* I finally decided today to stop worrying about getting all my villagers to wear the Crossing shirt. After I saw Agent S immediately put on the shirt she wanted as a present for Toy Day, my heart grew three sizes and I just couldn't imagine asking her to change out of it. I know she's just going to change out of it immediately anyway the very second she gets another shirt as a gift from another villager, but for now, I think I'll just let her enjoy her present.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Jingle's picture in the mail.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Jingle's picture in the mail.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops wanted me to dig up his time capsule from earlier. There was a genie shirt inside, and since he had already changed out of his Crossing shirt into something else, I sent him the genie shirt in the mail later. It seems like it might look good on him, but I guess I'll see whether or not he chooses to wear it. 
* Broccolo wanted a piece of furniture for his house, and I gave him a science table.
* Agent S invited me over to her house and, like always, I almost missed the designated time because I forgot all about it.
* Coco wanted me to catch her a squid, which I did. 
* Rolf wanted me to get him a cherry, which I did... and it made him merry! 
* Broccolo had a gift for Agent S. In return, she finally gave me her picture. Woohoo!!
* Broccolo invited himself over while I was chilling in my house.
* I found a lost item. Amazingly, it belonged to the first villager I asked about it - Flo. 
* Broccolo suggested a pile of pipes PWP. 
* I had my fortune told by Katrina. 
* I completed both daily Meow tasks - catching an HQ stag beetle and updating my dream town. 
* I bought Wendell's painting from his RV.
* I bought a Ukulele from a Club Tortimer island shop. I then went to my own island, completed the awesome Tuna Kahuna tour for some more medals, and filled up my basket with beetles and sharks.  
* I paid my latest home loan and then ordered an expansion to my back room.
* I completed the funding for my reset surveillance center.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Bunnie to Beardo. Rosie also wanted an orange so I got one for her. Dotty wanted me to visit her house, I scheduled a time to do that and eventually did some hours later. I also built a snowman and had a game of bingo. Redd was in town today but I didn't buy anything from him. Rosie wanted me to catch her an ocean fish, I managed to catch a tuna so I gave that to her.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.

Edited because I forgot it was Saturday so I had to log back in to get my songs.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I buried a time capsule for Bunnie. I also gave Rosie some new furniture, a CD player of I remember correctly. I played bingo with the two snowmen in my town, one of them had the number for my card. Dizzy wanted me to catch him a stringfish, I tried looking for one but couldn't find one before he went to sleep. Rosie also wanted some fruit so I gave her a mango. I went to I.K. Slider's concert tonight as well and got an aircheck of "K.K. D&B" from that.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops wanted a piece of fruit. I gave him a perfect apple.
* Eunice wanted an ocean fish. I got her a red snapper. 
* Bettina wanted a piece of furniture to replace one in her room. I gave her a super mushroom. 
* Tex had a gift for Eunice.
* Agent S suggested a bell PWP.
* Jay is getting ready to move tomorrow. I'll miss the little guy, but he's got bigger and better places to go to... and by that, I mean that he's gonna be joining Blaire and Agnes in my boyfriend's town. 
* Resetti showed up to thank me for building the Reset Surveillance Center. 
* Gracie was in town! Today's fashion check was for the official look, which I passed. I was rewarded with a Gorgeous stool.
* I ordered an arched sweet door from Tom Nook.
* I completed both daily Meow tasks - planting a coconut tree on the beach, and passing Gracie's fashion check.
* I bought a bamboo fence from Harvey's shop.
* I got some pirate's armor from Pascal.
* I bought a Cabana wardrobe from the island shop, and did some tours to replenish my medals.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JKDOS

I was planning on doing the 1/1 NL reset, but I reset a week early yesterday. I'll be starting a second NH Island this week, so I wanted to get a head start on New Leaf.

- Started a new town
- Finished all of the chores Isabelle gives you
- Donated all 4 fossils to Museum
- Watered all flowers
- Collected bells from the money rock
- Progression towards next building upgrades
- Purchased all items in Nooks Cranny​- Purchased all items (minus royal crown) in Able sisters.​


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex wanted a pill bug. Afterward, he gave me a Moody Painting, which I donated to the museum. 
* Broccolo wanted a new piece of furniture. I gave him a vintage camera.
* Agent S had a present that she wanted to deliver to Broccolo. Sometime later in the day, Bettina mentioned something about Agent S having a package to deliver to Broccolo... I'm sure it was a coincidence, but I appreciated it all the same.
* Speaking of Bettina, she asked for a piece of fruit. I gave her a perfect apple.
* I completed two daily and one weekly Meow task - selling some stuff at Re-Tail, buying a new exterior from Tom Nook (I got a Fairy Tale roof), and getting my hair done at Shampoodles.
* I bought some firewood from Harvey's shop. 
* I got some sort of gyroid from Brewster along with the usual superior coffee beans from working at the Roost... but I accidentally sold the gyroid without thinking about it, because there were also gyroids in the ground from yesterday's snow and I forgot to store the special one before going on a selling spree. Whoops... I don't think I was ever going to use the Brewster gyroids anyway, but at least I could always get another if I really wanted by making a new character in town (I think).


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Ordered some presents for Hugh's upcoming birthday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Deposited my money and exchanged my coupons on my alt to get the most out of the end of month interest payment.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JKDOS

12/28/2020


Finished getting my approval rating to 100%.
Collected fossils and money rock.
Continued progression for shop upgrades


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Sly's house. I finally got a bingo with the snowmen and got some wallpaper for that. I also made a delivery for Dotty to Mitzi. Stitches visited my house, I played in the morning and scheduled a time that I knew would work so I did that late at night. I caught a mole cricket for Beardo as well. Rosie wanted some new furniture so I looked through the catalog and found something that I thought would fit in her house and later gave that to her. I also gave Mitzi a pear since she wanted some fruit.


----------



## hakutaku

Not posted in a while! I've been playing everyday but not accomplishing very much haha. Today I caught a black bass for Gabi. Molly also showed me the first letter I sent her. Lopez asked me what colour flower he would be and I chose 'sort of red'.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Wrapped Hugh's presents for his birthday tomorrow.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a bunch of blue-hydrangea bushes outside of Re-Tail.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo had a gift for Bettina. Oo la la!
* Rolf wanted a piece of furniture for his house. I gave him a new stereo, since he didn't have one at the moment... and it's too sad when Spring Blossoms isn't playing in his house.
* Agent S invited me over to her house. I bought the Blue Zap Suit that I had sent her in the mail yesterday that she was displaying instead of wearing. 
* I found a lost item - it belonged to Flo. Apparently it was a bag of donuts... I'm glad she wasn't too upset that it was lying on the ground, getting snowed on for who knows how long.
* Ankha was in my campground today! While not one of my dreamies, I couldn't pass up the opportunity to have her in my town at least for a little... especially since I don't have a Snooty in my town currently, and she's one of my favorites. It took a little finagling, but she eventually decided to move in after I beat her at a game of charades. Thank goodness it wasn't rock-paper-scissors! 
* I ordered a Perfect Painting from Redd. I'm a little miffed that it's something I've already gotten twice already, but at least I can sell it at Re-Tail. 
* I completed two daily and one weekly Meow task - planting an apple tree, rolling up a snowman, and having five fossils evaluated by Blathers.
* I bought a Shoji Screen from Joan's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Celebrated Hugh's birthday and gave him presents from both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock. I was having a lucky day and got double the bells from the money rock!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Checked on my bushes outside of Re-Tail and noticed one on the right side closest to the building wilted so I'll have to tweak my planned design a bit, but that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo asked me for a piece of furniture. I gave her a pothos.
* Broccolo wanted me to bury a time capsule.
* Rolf asked to visit my house.
* Bettina asked for an orange. I feel like she's always the one asking for fruit. 
* Gracie was in town! This time, the fashion check was for the rock 'n roll style. I got a Gorgeous Closet as a reward for passing. Only one more fashion check to go until the shop upgrade!
* I got a mini Brewstoid along with the usual superb coffee beans today for working at the Roost. This time, I remembered to store the gyroid instead of just selling it!
* I completed both daily Meow tasks - planting some flower seeds, and passing Gracie's Fashion Check. 
* I bought a sparrow's nest from Nat's RV.


----------



## -Lumi-

I decided to play around with New Leaf yesterday (I hope it's okay to post about it today!) for the first time in seven months if you ask Diana a while! There was a few things that needed to be done, haha.

1.) I checked my mail - thankfully nobody had moved out!

2.) Changed my hair, I had some _serious_ bedhead going on

3.) Switched my pathways to some snowy themed ones

4.) Changed my outfit to something more snowy themed

5.) Changed my town flag 

6.) Pulled the weeds I saw

7.) Continued the never-ending task of getting rid of some flowers. A while ago I decided I wanted to cover my whole town in flowers, lol. Needless to say, I do _not _feel the same love for the all-over flower look now and it has been a pain trying to get rid of them

8.) Spoke with my villagers


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I got some sparkling cider from Isabelle, and bought some hats from Redd for Countdown. 
* I got a golden wall from Cyrus for 3 gold nuggets. Finally, something new besides the golden chair!
* Katie was wandering around in my town. I took her over to my boyfriend's town... or would have, but she dropped something on the ground in my train station and the doors closed before she could get back on the train! Welp. She'll be okay... I hope.
* I completed both daily Meow tasks - I smashed the breakable rock in my town (and got a gold nugget, to boot!), and caught a shark. 
* I bought an outdoor sign from Harvey's shop. 
* I bought a Mermaid Screen from the island shop, then did some more tours to replenish my medals. 

My villagers were a little too excited about Countdown to bother making requests or planning visits. One thing I forgot to mention from yesterday is that a villager (I can't remember who, but I want to say it was one of my smugs?) finally suggested the police station PWP! I forgot all about it yesterday, and couldn't mess with it today because of the holiday. I'll have to choose which character's station I make. Last time I went with Copper, and I may just go with him again, because he's my favorite of the two. I'll try to decide by tomorrow!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the sparkling cider from Isabelle.
- Celebrated the New Year's Countdown with my villagers, Isabelle and Redd.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Got the sparkling cider from Isabelle.
- Celebrated the New Year's Countdown with my villagers, Isabelle and Redd.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I celebrated the New Year's countdown. It's my first one actually, I was at a party last year. Dizzy, Mitzi, Stitches, Beardo, and Dotty were all in the plaza too.


----------



## JKDOS

I logged on for a bit and got a NYE hat from Isabelle. Pretty much it


----------



## -Lumi-

I started my new town today! I thought it would be fun to make a new town for the new year, although I have chosen to have the game begin in June vs January just so there's a bit of variance between my New Leaf & New Horizon games. As it was my first day in Snowdrop there was quite a bit to get done!

1.) I picked my map and I'm really happy with it. When I booted up the game I told myself I was _not_ going to spend hours resetting to try and find the best map, best villagers, or a specific town fruit. I want this town to just be a lot more easy breezy, as opposed to trying to build up the perfect town - I've got my own version of a perfect town on my other copy!

2.) I found town hall and then picked a spot for my house! 

3.) Introduced myself to all my villagers. I'm really happy with the villagers I have! My starters are: Aurora, Patty, Curly, Tipper, Stitches.

4.) Gathered my town fruit to sell. I have cherries this time! Apples are my favourite, but those are my town fruit in my other save and it's kind of nice having cherries since my original town had cherries!

5.) After I had a bit of money I went to the shops. I forgot how tiny the original Nooks is! I bought the fishing rod and shovel they had for sale as well as some paper to write letters.

6.) I visited the Able Sisters and bought a cute top (it's got little flowers on it) and a heart pin. I also talked to Sable!

7.) Went and did the little tutorial bits with Isabelle in order to get a net and a watering can. I also got apples from Isabelle so I planted those!

8.) Donated my first couple fossils to Blathers as well as some bugs and fish I caught!

9.) Sold enough extra fish & bugs to pay off my initial home loan of 10,000 bells. 

I might pop back on tonight and write letters to everybody saying hello, but I can't be bothered with that right now. It was really fun starting a fresh town! New Leaf is _so_ cute and I love the music in it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ organized/moved all of my hybrids to one side of my island to giveaway at a later point
☀demolished a bridge just to move it like a couple inches from where it was ;w;
☀planted flowers around rolf's house
☀moved frita's house out of the way of the hybrids
☀placed some items on my beach

edit: whoopsie doodle thought this was the new horizons thread ;w;


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the zodiac ox from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got the zodiac ox from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, all my villagers wished me a Happy New Year. I made a delivery for Bunnie to Dotty. I also visited Dizzy's house. Sly wanted some perfect fruit but I only had regular fruit so I gave that to him. I also gave Beardo some furniture. I was trying to see the Northern Lights tonight because some of my villagers mentioned it but I was a few minutes late to that. Dotty also visited my house.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Ankha set up her house! I'm very happy to have her.
* Flo asked for a pill bug... they seem to be popular these days with my villagers.
* Tex invited me over for a visit, and then later had a gift that he wanted me to deliver to Flo. She wanted me to guess what it was... surely enough, it was clothing.
* Bettina wanted a peach. That mouse loves her fruit!
* Rolf invited me over to his, and I made the mistake of setting the time several hours later. Yup... I totally forgot all about it. At least he'll have forgotten all about it by tomorrow... I hope.
* Broccolo suggested a hammock PWP.
* I completed another Snowman bingo and was rewarded with a Bobsled. I also managed to roll up a perfect Snowboy - my second one, total! They're so hard to make.
* I completed one of two daily Meow tasks; wearing my daily lucky clothing (a plaid shirt). I waited a little too long to complete the second one, which was selling seashells... but that one was worth less, at least, so I didn't lose out on much.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Planted a couple of trees outside of Re-Tail.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Sly visited my house. Katrina was in my town too so I got my fortune told. I made a delivery for Stitches to Sly. I went to the K.K. Slider concert tonight as well. Dotty wanted me to visit her house so I scheduled a time for that and visited her place. Bunnie also wanted a centipede, I had one in storage so I gave that to her.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops had a present he wanted me to deliver to Rolf. It ended up being a Danger Tee, which he promptly put on. It looks pretty good on him, I think! Chops was definitely happy to hear it.
* Coco wanted a pear, which I was happy to give to her. In return, she gave me a super toilet. I just HAD to go and immediately see what made it so super... but it looks like a regular toilet to me. Still... it's the thought that counts, I guess. 
* I got a snowman vanity in the mail from the Snowboy that I rolled up yesterday.
* I completed one of my two daily Meow tasks for the day by planting a coconut on the beach.


----------



## mangoseason

It's been a while. These are some of the latest happenings:

- I grabbed some signatures for Pashmina today. She gave me a vintage sewing machine!
- I moved my orchard to next to the train station to clear that area for hybrid-breeding.
- New residents: Aurora (from the campsite), Celia (from a giveaway) and Drift (from a friend)
- I'm waiting for Fang to ask. He's already given me two pics. He loves Hemlock too much.
- I can't decide where to build the wisteria trellis. Maybe I'll leave it for now.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Bunnie's house. Beardo wanted a bitterling so I caught one for him. Sly also had me get Rosie for him so they could talk in his house. I was able to see the Northern Lights tonight, I thought I had missed it but it showed up anyways. I made a delivery for Beardo to Melba, it was something she lost. I also gave Melba some new furniture.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a pear. 
* Chops wanted an ocean fish. I gave him one of my red snappers from the island.
* Broccolo had a present he wanted me to deliver to Bettina, because he was afraid that he would snoop. It turned out to be a present for me! It was an orange... kind of cute to be getting some fruit FROM Bettina for a change of pace. 
* Tex invited himself over to my house for an impromptu visit. 
* Chops suggested a parabolic antenna PWP... how did he even think of such a thing? That Chops is certainly an enigma. 
* Bettina wanted to play a game of hide-and-seek, with Ankha and Chops as additional hiders. I think it's pretty funny just how much time you get during hide-and-seek... I was able to roll up a snowman in the meantime and didn't even get close to running low on time. Well, better a little on the easier side than too hard (cough ANY TOURS INVOLVING DIVING cough). 
* I finally decided on a plot for the police station - in between my campground and town plaza near the top. I went with the modern one again; no hard feelings, Booker! 
* I bought a baseball set from Harvey's shop. 
* I did a lot of decorating! I bought a new museum room and set it up with a Christmas/Toy Day theme. I additionally updated some of the rooms in my house as well with some new furniture.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a weekly Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I caught a bluegill for Sly. I dug up some fossils and sold them after having them evaluated. Gulliver was also on my beach and I found that he was headed for France. My villagers mentioned to me throughout the day that Rosie was moving out, she eventually pinged me and told me but I stopped her from doing that. I also gave Mitzi some new furniture and gave some fruit to Stitches.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops wanted an apple. I gave him a perfect one, 'cause I gotta look after my smug bois.
* Katie was wandering around in town again. Once again, I dropped her off in my boyfriend's town... this time, without any unfortunate train station incidents.
* I got a mega brewstoid along with some superb coffee beans as payment for working at the Roost. 
* I was mindlessly trying to roll up a snowman and somehow, without even thinking about it, I rolled up a perfect snowboy instead. I guess the secret to making them is to just zone out and not think about it. 
* I ordered a patched dress from Jack's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Coco had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Eunice as a way of apologizing for a fight they had earlier. It's good to see that they're back to being friends again.
* Agent S wanted a new piece of furniture to replace an old one in her room. I gave her a clothes closet.
* Tex wanted a piece of fruit. I gave him a perfect apple. 
* I heard through the villager grapevine that Eunice is thinking of moving... and she never even told me! Well, I guess I don't mind. I like her well enough, but I never intended to have her in my town permanently anyway, so I'll support her decision whether she wants to tell me ahead of time or not. 
* I passed Gracie's fashion check (the style was Iconic this time), and she decided to open up her boutique in town! I was also rewarded with a gorgeous desk. 
* I got a snowman clock in the mail from the snowboy I rolled up yesterday, and a world map from Katie. 
* I completed three Meow tasks (I also completed one yesterday that I forgot to mention). The ones today were: Planting flower seeds. passing Gracie's fashion check, and catching 20 fish. 
* I bought a donburi from Zipper's RV. 
* I paid off my latest home loan.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I played hide and seek with Stitches, along with Beardo and Sly. I also built a snowman and played bingo. I made a delivery for Beardo to Dizzy and it turned out to be a gift for me. I also gave Sly some fruit. Bunnie wanted a mole cricket so I caught one for her. I also gave Dotty some new furniture.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops wanted me to bring him a perfect fruit... looks like he's gotten used to the special treatment, now.
* Rolf wanted a river fish. I caught him a koi.
* Coco wanted me to bring Eunice over to her house. This ended up being more difficult than it probably should have been. When I found her in town, she was fishing, so I went into Re-Tail in the hopes that she would not be fishing again when I came out. Well, not only was she not fishing, but also she was nowhere to be seen in town. I eventually found her in the clothing shop. When I talked to her, she acted like she was going to follow me to Coco's house, but I guess villagers are not programmed to follow you around in the shopping section of the town, because she just stayed put. Shortly after, I gave up and just started playing in the main section of my town like normal, when Ankha came up to me with a present that she wanted me to give to Eunice. EUNICE! Why are you the most popular villager in town now? I think it's because she took Jay's catchphrase, and now she took his place as the most popular of all villagers. At any rate, I went back to the clothing store to see if she was still there, but she wasn't... Tex was there, instead. Finally after searching in every other shop, I found her walking around the top part of my town and was able to complete all the tasks relating to her. Phew!!
* Speaking of Eunice, she finally told me that she was thinking of moving. I told her that it was okay, and she didn't put up a fuss either, so that's that.
* I ordered an expansion for the left side of my house.
* I completed one of two daily Meow tasks by smashing a breakable rock. The other one required me to wear my lucky item for the day, which I didn't have and couldn't get. I really hate it when they give me tasks like this...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Chrissy said Pashmina looks like a bagworm, and Pashmina asked me to catch a bagworm to see what she's talking about.

I also just donated a fossil and since I played late, I didn't get to buy anything and I missed my chance to say bye to Big Top.

Oh, and I tried to surprise Hippeux while getting chased by bees, but that kind of backfired.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Dotty wanted me to deliver something to Dizzy so I did that for her. Melba wanted a mole cricket, it took a few tries to successfully catch one but I managed to do it and bring it to her. I also built a snowman and played bingo. I gave Bunnie some new furniture as well. I mailed several letters to my villagers. Sly also had me get Rosie to his house.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Bettina had a present she wanted me to deliver to Eunice, aka the most popular girl in town. What will everyone do when she's gone? Maybe Flo will take up the mantle when tha time comes. 
* Tex wanted a pill bug, which I happily caught for him.
* Rolf wanted a piece of furniture. I gave him some campfire cookware. He also suggested a drilling rig PWP a little later on. 
* Saharah was in town. I didn't love her setup this time, but I did save the mossy carpet she gave me for when my main bug/forest room isn't Winter themed anymore. 
* I got the Silver Medalist badge from Phineas. 
* I completed my two daily Meow tasks by buying some clothes from the Able sisters and catching a tuna. 
* I bought a Pave chest from his RV. 
* I bought a red and yellow hibiscus start from a Club Tortimer island, and another red hibiscus start from my island. I've been building up a collection of saplings for when I eventually get around to making my paths, and now I've started collecting bush starts as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down some trees in my topiary garden to open the area up a bit more.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited several dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a couple of trees near the entrance to my topiary garden.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo had a gift that he was planning on delivering to Rolf, until he was interrupted by something vitally important... snack time. 
* After I delivered Broccolo's present, Rolf wanted me to bring Chops over to his house. He had found an item on the ground in front of his house and suspected that it belonged to Chops because it smelled fancy, like guy perfume. Chops readily claimed the shirt as his, but admitted that he had hoped that a girl would have picked it up instead of Rolf. I love those two. At any rate, Rolf would have given me a reward for bringing Chops over, but my inventory was full. He was like "well, aren't you the little, uh... item lover?"; I couldn't help but laugh. Thankfully, he said he'd send my reward in the mail instead. What a guy. 
* Chops suggested that he visit my house, as it was 'too pedestrian' to just talk on the street. He's right, of course.
* Agent S wanted a peach. She gave me a super toilet in return, because I guess that's just the thing to do when you've been given fruit.  
* Ankha wanted me to catch her a bagworm. I have so few trees in my town at the moment that I had actually been keeping a bagworm in storage just in case a villager asked for one.
* Broccolo suggested a balloon arch PWP. 
* I got an anchor from Pascal in exchange for a scallop. 
* I ordered a Robust Statue from Redd. I think this is the first legit statue I've been able to get. 
* I completed my two daily Meow tasks by hanging up some clothing in my house and catching a stringfish. Talk about two complete opposites on the difficulty scale, by the way. It took quite a bit of walking along the riverbank today before I managed to even find a stringfish. Coincidentally, I found one yesterday without even looking for one while just crossing one of my bridges. That's life, I suppose. 
* I bought a Tatami carpet from Joan's RV. 
* I bought two wave breakers from the island shop, then did some tours to replenish my medals. 
* I made a wish on a shooting star during the meteor shower.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Cleaned up some of the extra hybrid flowers that spawned.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Becky gave me her picture!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Cleaned up some of the extra hybrid flowers that spawned.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I made a delivery for Dizzy to Bunnie, Dizzy said it was something that he borrowed from her. I was able to see the Northern Lights tonight. Sly wanted me to change his catchphrase, I changed it back to his default one since he has been using Stitches' phrase for some time. Melba wanted me to catch her a river fish so I did that. I also gave some new furniture to Stitches. I went to K.K. Slider's concert, Mitzi and my old villager Pango was there. I got an aircheck of K.K. Synth.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops had a present he wanted me to deliver to Flo. 
* Flo asked for a fruit. I gave her a perfect apple... and she gave me a garbage can in return. It's... the thought that... counts...?!
* Ankha asked for some replacement furniture. I gave her a spherical radar. 
* Broccolo wanted me to bring Eunice to his house to return something to her.
* Bettina wanted an ocean fish. I gave her a hammerhead shark that I had brought back from my latest island outing. 
* Bettina suggested a flower arch PWP. 
* I was talking to Eunice today, and she mentioned getting ready for her upcoming move. I wished her good luck, but then she said that thinking about the times we spent together suddenly made her sad, and that she didn't want to move anymore. Well, I guess that's that, for now. Since she's so popular, it only makes sense that she ought to stay for just a little while longer, at least. 
* I got my fortune told by Katrina.
* I got some pirate armor from Pascal in exchange for a scallop. 
* I got a golden clock from Cyrus in exchange for three gold nuggets. Yay, a new piece of furniture for my gold room! 
* I completed my two daily Meow tasks by buying an axe and ordering a new mailbox from Nook's Homes. 
* I bought some pancakes from Franklin's RV.


----------



## Masenkochick

I built a perfect snowman without using any timers or guides! Also, I took down all my Christmas decorations and decorated for the winter!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo asked for a new piece of furniture. I gave him a pear dresser.
* Bettina invited herself over for a visit while I was in my house. 
* Ankha wanted a piece of fruit. I gave her a perfect apple. 
* Agent S asked for a centipede. When all other villagers are asking for pill bugs, Agent S takes the bug less requested, and that makes all the difference. 
* Bettina had a present that she wanted to deliver to Broccolo. It ended up being a green bar tee, which he's now wearing. It looks really cute on him! 
* Agent S suggested an illuminated tree PWP. 
* I got another snowman matryoshka from the snowtyke I rolled up yesterday. I had to look it up to see if that's the only present that he gives you, but I see now that there are different presents reliant on how well-formed his family members are. I'm gonna try to go for the small igloo next time. 
* I completed one of two daily Meow tasks by buying a souvenir from the island shop (a red hibiscus start). The other task was my now most disliked one: donating a fish to the museum. I seriously went through all the fish that are available at this time just to make sure that I wasn't missing anything, and I wasn't. They shouldn't give you impossible tasks! 
* I bought an iron garden table from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a wallpaper from my catalog because I want to see how it looks in my main room.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, the villagers mentioned that Mitzi is moving out of my town. She hasn't talked to me about it yet so I guess I'll just have to wait until then. I visited Sly's house but didn't stay there for too long. Bunnie also wanted me to bring Dotty to her house so I did that for her. I gave Dizzy a fish since he wanted new furniture. Melba also visited my house. Dotty wanted me to catch her a goldfish, I tried really hard to find one but just couldn't.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I found a lost item on the ground. It belonged to Flo.
* Tex had a gift that he wanted me to deliver to Coco.
* Afterward, Coco wanted a piece of fruit. I gave her a perfect apple.
* Rolf wanted a wharf roach. I had to find one on my island, because, for some reason, I couldn't find any on my own beach.
* Broccolo said that he was thinking of moving out. I don't THINK so!  Thankfully he didn't need much in the way of convincing to change his mind.
* I had my fortune told by Katrina. It was a notable occasion as the first day that I was already wearing my lucky item at the time. 
* I completed two of four possible Meow tasks by selling some stuff to Leila on the island and going to visit my boyfriend's town. 
* I bought a basic display stand from Harvey's shop. I had one of these already for my luxury spa room and had been waiting for ages for it to show up again, since they can't be ordered from the catalog. If I could get a third one some day, that would be awesome.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Tried out the wallpaper I ordered in my main room but decided that even though it looks nice, it's not really what I'm going for.


----------



## JKDOS

I spoke with Tortimer.  I'm getting Tortimer Island tomorrow. Also, Nook's Cranny announced it's closed for construction tomorrow. So I'll be getting the next upgrade soon.

Hoping to see Dr Shrunk soon so I can open Club LOL


----------



## iamjohnporter67

I finally got the Roost Cafe. I already loving it already!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Eunice. Eunice asked me to guess what it was, and it ended up being clothes, as per usual. 
* Rolf asked for some new furniture. I gave him an office locker.
* Ankha asked for a piece of fruit. I gave her a perfect apple.
* Bettina wanted me to catch her a sea bass. I love this fish request, not only because it's so easy, but also because it's always hilarious to hear the villagers talk about the sea bass like it's the most elusive, rarest fish of all time.
* I ordered a Gallant Statue from Redd. 
* I completed two daily Meow tasks by smashing a breakable rock (they give me this one a lot, thankfully) and catching a koi.
* I bought a garden table from Harvey's shop.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Mitzi told me that she was going to move but I told her to stay. Bunnie also wanted me to give something to Sly, it turned out to be a present for me. Sly asked me to dig up his time capsule so I did that and we looked through it. I also caught a centipede for Stitches since he asked for one. I gave Mitzi new furniture as well.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Plot resetted for my last villager. It took hours to pick up flowers and lay down paths in 2x2 increments but seeing that perfectly placed house was so satisfying and honestly putting all my flowers back into place was relaxing like solving a puzzle.


----------



## dragonpisces69

Finally built a perfect Snowboy rather than a perfect Snowman (yes, I do know how large the snowballs must be for a Snowboy), and I soooo hope to get a snowman dresser this time since that's the only piece of snowman furniture that I still need.

I've been changing my ice-themed basement into a snowman-themed room ever since last year since I personally like the snowman theme better, and since nobody was there to trade some of their snowman furniture for my miscellaneously themed furniture, sadly (due to the release of NH fairly soon after my request), I just had to stay determined and wait for the very next snowfall to frantically build snowboys and gain more furniture that way, and I won't stop until I finally have that snowman dresser of course


----------



## hakutaku

It's been a while! I've been playing ACNL for about 20 minutes everyday though! Today I chatted to most of my villagers, got Marshal a peach, and watered some flowers.

After a few months  I've almost completed the totem pole PWP (I haven't had the motivation to visit the island for a while, so I've been pretty low on funds ). This winter I've managed to unlock a lot of pwps I really wanted like the scarecrow, fortune shop, and bus stop, so they're definitely next on my agenda!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Agent S asked for some new furniture. I gave her an oil barrel.
* Ankha asked for a piece of fruit. I had gotten a durian in the mail from Rolf that I was still carrying around, so I gave her that. It's a high-class regift!
* Agent S wanted a river fish. I caught her a koi. 
* Broccolo had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Ankha. 
* Coco said that she was thinking of moving. I gave her the go-ahead, and she seemed okay with it. I don't have anything against Coco, but I'm fairly excited that she's moving because I had Coco in my old game's town for a long time, and now in this town since I first started it... so I'd say it's definitely time for somebody new!
* I got new wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah. The combination didn't fit my room so well this time, but I kept the exclusive mortar wall. 
* I completed another Snowman bingo and was rewarded with a slalom gate.
* I completed three Meow tasks by selling some seashells (that I got on the seashore), catching a tuna, and paying off my home loan.  
* I bought a moss ball from Harvey's shop. 
* I bought a red hibiscus start from the island shop. 
* I've been trying to breed blue roses for something like a couple months now, with no success. I somewhat recently decided to buy up new storebought white, red, and yellow roses to try again. This time, I put the breeding roses all on a part of the beach that I thought was inaccessible to villagers; you need a wet suit to get there. I bred the prerequisite red parent roses from orange/purple pairs and have been using fertilizer with my golden shovel, all to no avail. Well, I was doing some ocean fishing today, when who should I see but Ankha, wandering around with a watering can on the 'inaccessible' part of my beach! I've never, ever seen a villager walking around over there... how did she get there?! At any rate, I guess I have to move my roses again... hopefully this time they'll be inaccessible to villagers for real! Although at this point, I'm close to giving up on ever breeding these blue roses. I can't believe it's this hard!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I caught a wharf roach for Dotty. I had to go to the island to get one since they're a bit hard to find on the beach. Bunnie also wanted a cherry so I got one for her. Gulliver was on the beach again, I correctly guessed that he was headed for Singapore. I also got a golden shovel from Leif for all the fertilizer I've bought at the store. There was a meteor shower tonight so I played again and wished on a shooting star. I also built a snowman and played bingo. Stitches wanted some new furniture, specifically something large, so I gave him my train set.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Cut down a tree near my topiary garden.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a simple armchair to purple.


----------



## dragonpisces69

dragonpisces69 said:


> Finally built a perfect Snowboy rather than a perfect Snowman (yes, I do know how large the snowballs must be for a Snowboy), and I soooo hope to get a snowman dresser this time since that's the only piece of snowman furniture that I still need.
> 
> I've been changing my ice-themed basement into a snowman-themed room ever since last year since I personally like the snowman theme better, and since nobody was there to trade some of their snowman furniture for my miscellaneously themed furniture, sadly (due to the release of NH fairly soon after my request), I just had to stay determined and wait for the very next snowfall to frantically build snowboys and gain more furniture that way, and I won't stop until I finally have that snowman dresser of course


As of this noon, I finally have a complete snowman-themed room! I squealed soooo hard upon reading the most recent letter with the dresser attached (maybe the likes on my recent and cited post have helped a little and foreshadowed the happening? ), so my snowboy-building duties have now officially come to an end 
(If only I could attach a picture without this site thinking that it's too large )


----------



## JKDOS

Helped Dr. Shrunk with his petition - Yay!
Placed a bench PWP and paid for it.
Expanded my house.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo wanted me to deliver a present to Rolf, which turned out to be a present for me. It was clothes, so I'm surprised I wasn't asked to guess the contents.
* Broccolo asked me for a pear. An easy enough task. 
* Rolf wanted an ocean fish. I caught him an oarfish, and was given a toilet in return. I keep getting trash cans and toilets from my villagers. Are they trying to tell me something...? 
* Ken was in my campsite. He's pretty cute, but unfortunately, there's no room for a new villager in my town right now.
* I completed one of two daily Meow tasks by working at the cafe. The other one was the dreaded isopod task, which I've vowed to not attempt ever again.
* I ordered an expansion for my right room. This is the last one!
* I bought some crayons from Blanca's RV.
* I bought a yellow hibiscus start from the island shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Katrina was in my town so I got my fortune read. Beardo wanted me to visit his house so I scheduled a time for that and came later. I also buried a time capsule for Dizzy. Melba had something that Beardo left at her house so I delivered that for her. Stitches also wanted me to catch a wharf roach for him so I went to the island and got one. I gave Bunnie a pear as well. I heard some of my villagers mentioning the Northern Lights but I guess I missed it tonight. I also gave some new furniture to Mitzi.


----------



## mangoseason

So many changes in Hemlock:

- I changed the metal bench into a log bench so that the area by the lake retains its natural look
- Still wanting a metal bench in Hemlock, I used the empty space near the intersection by Retail to create a little resting area. I'm gathering happy seedlings to plant around it so that it'll be ever so pretty during cherry blossom season
- New villagers: Lucky and Pate are my latest move-ins. 
- I've recently gotten pics from Francine and Pashmina. Since I'm not particularly attached to either, I'll let them move out once they ask.
- I've successfully bred blue roses! Once you get your first two they're surprisingly easy to breed. 
- Since getting my own blue roses, I've decided to transfer the vertical section of my island into a rose garden.
- Lopez is stil there so I've only done the right side of the path so far.
- I'm sick of the snow. When will it melt?!


----------



## hakutaku

Today I,
- stopped Molly from moving out!
- gave Tiffany her time capsule
- woke up Gulliver on the beach (the country was Greece this time)
- brought Dobie over to Deena's house
- watered some flowers
- added more bells to the totem fund (nearly there now,,,)
- dug up some weeds


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was snowing in my town. I played bingo with the snowmen and am one space away from a bingo. I gave Dotty some new furniture. I also gave an apple to Melba. Redd was in my town today but I didn't buy anything from him. Bunnie invited me over to her house so I came and visited her place. Dizzy also wanted an olive flounder so I caught one for him.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Rolf invited me over to his house for a visit. I bought a shirt that he had been displaying. 
* Broccolo asked me for some furniture. I gave him a kiddie couch. 
* Chops wanted to visit my house. Thankfully, it wasn't a scheduled visit, or else I would have absolutely forgotten about it. 
* Flo asked for a river fish. I gave her a stringfish, but only because I just happened to see it! I probably wouldn't have tried to find one just for her. Especially if I knew she was just going to give me a tumbleweed in return... seriously? Oh well, at least it wasn't a toilet. 
* Speaking of which, Coco suggested a garbage can PWP. Seriously, guys?! 
* I got the small igloo by rolling up a snowtyke with imperfect snowboy/snowmam combination. It was cathartic to purposefully roll up a bad snowboy, by the way.


----------



## JKDOS

Collected fossils and donated to Museum.
Spoke with all my villagers.
Gave Hazel a Pond Smelt to replace her Hamster Cage
Bought a genuine art piece from Hazel
Gave Tom some fruit.

Payed off my current loan
Discovered Kicks is being built
Enacted beautiful town ordinance to keep my flowers alive
Bought out the items at Nook's and Able Sisters' stores
Rearranged furniture in my house


----------



## MadisonBristol

Invited Melba to my island
Brewster offered me a job
Nook's is closed because they're expanding
Fishing Tourney is today, but I haven't done it yet
Might pay off my loan and add a new room, but I still want to save as much money as I can


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Ankha suggested a modern streetlight PWP. 
* I got a squid chair, two football fish lamps, and a crab clock for my fishing tourney entries. No new fish furniture this time... that's a little lameo, but c'est la vie.
* I won first place in the fishing tourney with an 18.35 inch horse mackerel. Rolf and Ankha won the second and third place trophies, respectively. I felt a little bad about taking the win away from my bestie Rolf, but I've gotta be his ultimate rival to give him a good challenge!
* I completed one daily Meow task by buying an axe. 
* I finally remembered to go to K.K. Slider's Saturday night concert! It's been a while. I requested Hypno K.K., my favorite K.K. Slider song. It's so beautiful!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the ceremony for the Fishing Tourney to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the ceremony for the Fishing Tourney to cheer for my villagers.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was the Fishing Tourney, Chip was asking for horse mackerels this time. I caught one and gave one to him but I wasn't taking it too seriously. Other than asking to buy or sell stuff, my villagers didn't ask for favors. I later went to award ceremony, Dotty got first place, Beardo second, and Rosie third. I could also see the Northern Lights again. I went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "K.K. Jongara".


----------



## corvus516

I spent all morning sorting out the excessive amount of gyroids in my storage and either put them in the museum or sold them (Re-Tail had them on premium today as well). I ended up having to get a whole new exhibit for them and moved all of my Nintendo items to a different room because I wanted the two gyroid exhibits to be next to each other.

I did some island hopping on Club Tortimer and I did encounter a hacker who _tried_ to trap me outside but I managed to get past them. Turns out they were chill and just seeing if it would actually work; still terrified me though.
I bought a hibiscus hairpin and two new wet suits (white and striped). Apparently all those things are quite rare so I feel very smug about it. I haven't come across a silver axe yet unfortunately. I spent more time on the island alone and went on the Elite Ore Hunter Tour a ton of times since it's really quick and you can easily get up to 15 medals. (15!!!) Now I have just over 200 medals.
On the way back from the island, Kapp'n said midway through his song something along the lines of "Be glad you have so much hair." I've never heard him say that one before.

I built a snowman and finally finished my bingo game. Before that I ended up with three different possibile bingos which apparently is even rarer than an actual bingo, haha. I'm just glad I don't have a bingo card taking up space in my inventory now.

I completed the funds for a bell PWP near the town hall and I feel like I'm starting to be able to visualise how my town could look better which makes me very happy.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Worked my first day at the Roost and got everything perfect
Started planning out the new room in my house. I'll probably fill it with clothes.
Visited the newly-expanded TIY and got a couple fortune cookies.
Bought 900 turnips.
Gave Bertha an orange
Bones visited me
I visited Chrissy
Visited a random dream island


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Tex. It turned out to be a new shirt, which he put on with a little coaxing. It looked pretty cute on him, so I told him so, and he seemed happy. 
* Rolf wanted a perfect fruit. I gave him a perfect apple. 
* I set up playdates with both Tex and Broccolo and was too late to make it to either one. I guess failing that much is, in itself, an accomplishment, right...?!
* I found a lost item on the ground. It turned out to be Agent S's "shmancy" bag. 
* Deirdre was in my campsite. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by burying some fertilizer and sending a letter with a gift to a villager. 
* I ordered a Pave end table from his RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was snowing in my town. Dizzy wanted a pear to eat, so I gave one to him. I also made a delivery for Mitzi to Sly, it was just something that he forgot. I guess I was really lucky today, but I was able to catch five stringfish, I put them all in storage just in case a villager asks for one, I couldn't find one when they wanted one in the past. I also got a bingo with the snowmen. Rosie asked me to catch a river fish for her, I had a dorado in storage but accidentally gave it to Dotty since she wanted new furniture. I did manage to catch a koi though so I gave that to her.


----------



## hakutaku

Did town maintenance today by getting some serious de-weeding done, digging up gyroids, and selling some useless inventory items! I also completed a few villager requests like getting Pudge an apple and delivering a package from Dobie to Gabi.


----------



## corvus516

I went to my brother's town again for a petition Antonio gave me. Since he hadn't been on for about a month and he's just started playing anyway, his town was covered with weeds; we both spent most of the time pulling them out. (He doesn't have an ordinance enacted yet so it'll take a while to get rid of them for good.)

I got all the signatures I needed but we also started planning out what his town may look like. We decided on making a forest that leads to the campsite and a garden around the town hall. Before I left, there was a giant fish shadow in the river and so he caught a stringfish for the first time with no problem whatsoever. Definitely not jealous, nope. By the time I got back to my own town Antonio didn't want the petition back anymore.

Paula suggested a PWP for the second day in a row so I'm starting to like her a little more now despite her terrible house placement. I'm just a sucker for uchi villagers.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Melba's house. I bought a cement mixer she had in her house from her. I also went to Bunnie's house, Rosie was also there too. Beardo told me that he was moving but I stopped him from doing so. Stitches is also wearing one of my custom shirt designs. Dizzy needed to talk to Melba about something so I took her to his house, Dizzy gave Melba something that she lost. Rosie also wanted an orange so I got one for her. Stitches asked me to catch him a stringfish, I have a bunch in storage so I gave that to him. Dotty had something that Dizzy forgot so I delivered that for her as well. I also gave Mitzi new furniture.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Melba moved in
Visited the Roost and got a coffee with 3 spoons of sugar
Worked at the Roost and everybody was happy. Also Brewster gave me a Coffeemaker.
Assessed fossils, and nothing.
Bought fortune cookies and got a ? Block and New Nintendo 3DS, but I already had a 3DS so I sold it. I also bought KK Sonata.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo asked for a perfect fruit. I gave him a perfect apple.
* Chops wanted replacement furniture for a crab clock in his house... the same crab clock that he had just purchased from ReTail a few minutes ago. Oh well, I've been there; buying something I thought would look perfect for my house only to regret it when I see it actually placed down. At any rate, I gave him a triforce. He's like Ganon now, only twice as stylish!
* Agent S had a package she wanted me to deliver to Broccolo. He asked me to guess what it was and... it wasn't clothes?! I couldn't believe it was carpet. 
* Flo invited herself into my house for an impromptu visit while I was putting away some things.
* Ankha wanted me to catch her a pond smelt. She may be a snooty villager, but she's not shallow... she can find value even in the most common fish. 
* Bettina had a petition for 'Bells for Basket Weavers'. I took it to my boyfriend's town for signatures. Blaire and Jay were two of the signers; it was good to see them again! 
* Broccolo suggested a sandbox PWP. 
* I got some wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah.
* I completed four Meow tasks by talking to my villagers, buying a souvenir from the island shop, watering flowers in town, and catching twenty bugs. 
* I ordered a kitchen refrigerator from Franklin's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- i started my game yesterday, called my town raindrop
- learned from isabelle what to do but it was late at night so i couldn't do much lol
- introduced myself to my villagers (moe, skye, bubbles, rocco, and boone)
- kidd is moving in
- gulliver was on shore today, he was going to india
- checked in nooks and found a shovel and fishing rod
- got fortune #45 (think?) which was a labrador ornament (didnt like it so i sold it)
- sent moe a letter saying how cute i think he is
- gathered seashells, shook trees (and got stung a ton..), dug up fossils, and caught some fish to give to blather
- found wisps lamp, turned him into pietro but went for an item, got a sleek dresser


----------



## RoyalTea

Yesterday I... moved a bunch of items and bells to a friend’s island and deleted Chaiville!!! 

and today I will start fresh with much more intent and planning than I had my first time around.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Beardo's house, I didn't buy any of his furniture. Katrina was also in my town but I didn't get my fortune read this time. Dizzy wanted some fruit so I gave him a persimmon. I caught a fish for Sly since he wanted some new furniture. Melba also visited my house. Stitches had a gift for Dotty and I made the delivery for him. Mitzi also wanted a pill bug so I caught one for her.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Worked at the Roost, and I got everything perfect
Checked turnip prices, and nothing good today
Assessed fossils, nothing good
Bought a KK song and two fortune cookies. Got a great item and one non winner but I still got a good item.
Tried finding a bagworm for Chrissy, but I couldn't find any. But I got stung a couple times and scared a couple of my villagers by talking to them while getting chased.
Got my fortune checked


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Tex. It was a shirt, which he put on immediately. I liked his older shirt better, but who am I to judge? I'll support my villagers AND their questionable fashion choices! He gave me a peach as thanks...
* ... which was convenient, because Broccolo had just asked for a peach. Perfect timing!
* Rolf asked me to dig up his time capsule. 
* Tex invited me over for a visit, and I actually remembered to show up on time for once! 
* Rolf asked me for replacement furniture. I gave him something better than furniture (I hope); a whale shark! 
* Agent S wanted me to catch her a wharf roach. I got one for her while on the island. 
* Ozzie was in my campsite.
* I got the Good Hostess badge from Phineas. I wonder how close I am to the train station upgrade now? 
* I had my fortune told by Katrina.
* I completed two Meow tasks by selling some things to Leila, and catching a mole cricket. 
* I ordered an egg floor from Zipper's RV.
* I paid off my final home loan!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling something at Re-Tail.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge. I am now officially 100 dream visits away from my final gold badge!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Played hide-and-seek with Hans, Rhonda and Bruce.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- got a sitar from gulliver
- got my items in from jack, who was at harvs campground. i got the purple and red pumpkins and the spooky wall lamp
- greeted the new villager, kidd
- bought from saharah, who put up a red honeycomb wall and a sunflower flooring
- got lucky ticket #49, which was hero boots
- bought a sweets door for my house because i think its cute
- paid off my home loan


----------



## MadisonBristol

Marcie is at my campsite, but she's the villager I hate the most. Suddenly Hippeux isn't so bad!
Hippeux started calling me Sugar M. Suddenly Hippeux is terrible again.
Turnip prices are rising!
Drank coffee with Melba, my favorite villager.
Talked to everybody trying to find the owner of a lost item. It was Pashmina.
Fortune cookies gave me two things I don't really care about (Fi mask and yellow Pikmin) so I sold them.
Redd is visiting, but I didn't get the chance to visit him since my internet is out and I don't know what is real or not. Now my internet is back, so I'll visit him later.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Mitzi visited my house. After playing bingo with the snowmen, I'm now one spot away in twice. I played hide and seek with Rosie who invited Stitches and Mitzi to play too, I won and got a prize. Bunnie had a delivery for Dizzy so I delivered that for her, Dizzy also had me guess what it was and I managed to guess it correctly. Stitches invited me over to his house so I visited but didn't buy any of his furniture. Beardo asked me for a peach so I got one for him as well. Dizzy also wanted a centipede so I caught one for him.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a rococo vanity from Wishy the Star.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my rococo vanity to gothic black and added it to my bedroom.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo wanted me to catch him a pill bug. It's a little bittersweet that the Winter bug-catching requests are so easy, because I do miss seeing more kinds of bugs outside in general. I don't love Summer, but I want it to be tarantula and scorpion season!
* Rolf had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Coco. She asked me to guess what it was, and it was clothing, of course.
* Eunice asked for an orange. Usually Bettina is the one making the fruit requests, but she's nowhere to be seen today, for some reason. 
* Rolf suggested a zen streetlight PWP. 
* I went to the island earlier than usual to try and find a peacock butterfly. I never found one of those, but I did find a jewel beetle, which I'd never caught before. I donated it to the museum. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by selling some seashells, and sending a letter in the mail to myself with five-thousand bells attached.
* I ordered a floor seat from Joan's RV. 
* I bought a mermaid closet at the island shop, then did a few tours to replenish my medals.


----------



## JKDOS

Donated 3 new fossils to the museum
Club LOL officially open. Got my first emote from Dr. Shrunk
Found a Centipede for Genji
Bought some genuine art from Redd.
Donated 2 bugs to the museum.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- bought my first ever art piece, the warm painting
- got fortune #23, which got me the super star
- bubbles wanted to visit my house so i let her
- moe asked for an ocean fish so i went and caught him a dab, he gave me a work shirt in return
- velma is the next villager to move in
- met tortimer for the first time
- started my first public works project, the campsite


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Sly told me he was planning on moving out of my town but I stopped him. I made a delivery for Rosie to Stitches, it was a present for him. I also found a lost item and found that Beardo was the owner. I gave some new furniture to Bunnie. I also decided to start work on the tower public work project, it's really expensive so I had to find just the right place to put it. Dotty also wanted an orange so I got one for her. Dizzy asked me for a centipede so I'll try to catch one for him later.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex wanted me to deliver something to Agent S that she had forgotten at his house.
* Agent S then wanted a piece of fruit. I gave her a perfect apple.
* Eunice wanted a new piece of furniture. I gave her a simple armchair.
* I ordered a Sweets mailbox from Nook's Homes.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a bunch of dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got another copy of Bruce's picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## hakutaku

After months I finally completed the totem pwp! It only took this long out of sheer laziness haha, but I'm glad I got it done. Tomorrow I can finally start on my bus stop   

Today I also visited Molly's house, did some town maintenance, chatted to villagers, and dug up a time capsule for Deena.


----------



## Giddy

Today, and most of yesterday I went back onto my town, Ereta and was able to fix the flower situation as well as getting all the funds to build my bridge (forget what type it is)
Was also trying to clear my other town Fernweh but was tired XD


----------



## MadisonBristol

Worked in the Roost, and I have no idea why Bonbon showed up. I never saw her before in the game. But Nookipedia helped me get her order right.
Mira is on Main Street like always. Probably misses Adelaide.
Marshal is at my campsite.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a regal bookcase for Rhonda's upcoming birthday. I'm going to refurbish it to royal purple before I give it to her.
- Planted a bunch of holly and blue-hydrangea bushes around Town Hall and where my alt's house will be located.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Chops had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Tex. It was actually something of Tex's that had gotten left behind at Chops' house by accident. Tex was impressed that Chops wrapped it up like a gentleman. I love these guys' interactions. 
* Agent S said that she was inspired by Broccolo to make a time capsule. I happily buried it for her. 
* Ankha asked for some replacement furniture. I gave her a pyramid.  
* Tex asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a perfect apple. 
* I caught a wharf roach for Flo. 
* Broccolo invited me to a game of hide-and-seek, with Chops and Flo. I actually almost ended up running out of time, but I also took time to roll up a snowboy and visit Agent S at home in the middle of the game. Broccolo and Flo were both hiding on the beach, and I assumed that only one villager would be on the beach at a time. At least I found them! Broccolo even said that I must have gone to school for being 'it'. 
* Kiki was in my campsite. At first, I was a little bummed out that I didn't have space. But then... I kind of wasn't. Kiki looks a little weirder than I thought, for some reason (sorry, Kiki fans). 
* I got a golden bed by giving three pieces of gold ore to Cyrus. While it probably won't really work in my gold room, I'm still happy to get a new piece of golden furniture instead of yet another golden bench.
* I got a snowman carpet from the snowboy I rolled up yesterday. 
* The genuine art at Redd's today was yet another Perfect Painting... you've had that three times by now, Redd! Oh well, I bought it yet again, simply because I like Redd so much that I have to support him no matter what. 
* I completed one daily Meow task by displaying a piece of clothing on the wall in my house. 
* I bought a teppanyaki grill from Harvey's shop.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I admired my new totem (placed right next to my campsite). Cube was in camp today too, a very fitting villager for the igloo winter campsite!

I also completed the scarecrow pwp today, so that'll be in town tomorrow. Then I chatted to some villagers, traded with Lopez, and delivered a package for Drift.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying back part of my loan.
- Received the regal bookcase for Rhonda and had Cyrus refurbish it to royal purple. Then, I wrapped it for Rhonda's birthday tomorrow.
- Checked on the new bushes I planted and two of them wilted, so I made some adjustments, dug up one bush and replanted one to see if it grows.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Melba told me that she was moving out but I stopped her from doing so. Gulliver was on the beach and I correctly guessed that he was going to Germany. Sly wanted some new furniture so I bought something from Re-Tail and gave it to him. I also gave Bunnie some fruit. Dotty had something that should've been delivered to Beardo so I gave that to him for her, it turns out he already bought a replacement so I just bought whatever was inside from him. I also went to K.K. Slider's concert tonight. One of my old villagers, Shep was there. I got an aircheck of "Mr. K.K." and listened to several songs.


----------



## hakutaku

I placed my bus stop pwp today! I decided on a spot next to Dobie's house, which I think works pretty well aesthetically. I also did some town maintenance, delivered a package, and gave Dobie a perfect cherry


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Celebrated Rhonda's birthday and gave her the customized regal bookcase, which she loved!
- The bush I planted yesterday is growing, so I attempted to replant the bush next to it and will check back tomorrow.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Rosie's house. I built a snowman and this time, I got a bingo, and got some carpet for that. Stitches wanted some fruit so I gave him a pear. I also got a wharf roach for Dizzy. Dotty had a time capsule so I buried that for her.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

(i have to stop for a while as my charger decided to stop working )


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging up an item of clothing in my home.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Grizzly, Mint and Hugh.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Rhonda sent me her picture in the mail as a thank you for the birthday present I gave her yesterday.
- Jay told me Hans is planning to move. I couldn't get him to ping me but I'll try again tomorrow.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- The bush I planted yesterday is growing, so I attempted to replant the final bush in the row. Fingers crossed that it won't wilt.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I gave Dizzy a pear since he wanted some fruit. I also gave Rosie some new furniture. Dotty wanted a centipede so I caught one for her. Stitches was supposed to come visit my house but I had something that I had to do in that time that he was to come over so that didn't happen. I played later and talked to him about it and he said that he was the one that forgot about it. I guess that was kind of weird.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Flo invited me over to her house for a visit (thankfully not a scheduled one). 
* Tex asked me for some new furniture. I gave him a jukebox. 
* Eunice asked to come over to my house. Again, thankfully it wasn't a scheduled visit. 
* Tex offered to sell me a Neutral Painting, but then changed his mind and gave it to me for free. Which was especially nice, because it ended up being a fake. This was the first time I think I've ever been given a fake piece of art by another villager. We all get bamboozled sometime, Tex, don't feel too bad.
* Agent S invited herself in to my house while I was sorting through my inventory. No one knows how to make an entrance like Agent S!
* Broccolo had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Agent S. It was a a sushi chef's outfit. Agent S had already ordered another one to replace the one that she'd lent to Broccolo, so she sold the original one to me.
* Bettina asked for some fruit. I gave her a perfect apple. 
* I caught a mole cricket for Tex. I ended up having to find two, because the first one I dug was too close to one of my ponds, and it escaped into the water before I could catch it. 
* Bettina suggested a fairy-tale clock PWP.  
* I found a lost item (a bag) on the ground. It ended up belonging to Rolf. He said that his name was printed on the bottom of the bag. It would be kind of cool if you could just look at the lost item and get a clue like that to see who it belongs to. 
* I didn't play yesterday or the day before, and one of those days was Coco's moving day. I got her picture in the mail, at least. 
* I woke up Gulliver on the beach and guessed what country he was trying to get to (Thailand). 
* I got a snowman wardrobe in the mail from the snowboy I rolled up a few days ago.
* I completed four Meow tasks by smashing a breakable rock, buying a souvenir from the island shop, visiting my boyfriend's town, and buying three fortune cookies. 
* I ordered a Pave clock from his RV.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I added more funds to my bus stop PWP, brought an apple to Marshal, and came up with a secret code word for Pudge.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Redd was in my town but I didn't buy any of his art. Melba needed Stitches to come to her house so I brought him over there, she gave something back that she borrowed from him. I also played hide and seek with Bunnie, she invited Sly and Stitches and I won fairly quickly. Dotty had something that Rosie forgot so I delivered that for her. Sly also wanted a horse mackerel so I caught one for him. I gave Rosie some new furniture as well. Beardo wanted to schedule a time to visit my house but I had to turn him down since I don't have time.


----------



## ava12

Hello , so today I joined tbt and my friend gave me twelve mill , to start off nh. I breed some flowers n got heapsssss


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Broccolo asked for a cherry.
* Bettina wanted some new furniture. She gave me her picture in return. 
* Rolf sold me a dynamic painting that turned out to be fake. Alas.
* Tex had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Chops, who asked me to guess what it was. It was clothing, as usual. 
* I caught a wharf roach for Agent S.  
* I finally finished funding the police station PWP! 
* I got a Tuk-Tuk in the mail from Gulliver.
* I ordered a Fine Painting from Redd. I can't remember if I got this one already or not... I guess I'll find out tomorrow. 
* I completed two daily Meow tasks by talking to my villagers and rolling up a snowman.
* I ordered a stack of books from Pascal's RV. 
* I bought a yellow hibiscus start from the island shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to 5 villagers.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Checked on my bushes in front of Town Hall and they are all growing now. Hurray! It just took changing up the planting order a little bit.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Created a new resident, Santos.
Paid off both homes, now I'm expanding Madison's second floor and building Santos a house.
Bought art from Redd.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Cleaned up some of the extra plot-resetting patterns around my topiary garden, cut down a few trees, and moved a few flowers.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo visited my house. Mitzi also played hide and seek with me, she invited Beardo and Rosie to play, I managed to win. I caught a sea butterfly for Dotty since she wanted an ocean fish. Rosie also wanted some fruit so I gave her a pear. Sly had something that Dotty lent to him so I delivered that back.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Chops. I gotta appreciate the smug bromance going on between these two lately.
* Chops asked me for some replacement furniture for his space shuttle. I gave him a robo-dresser. 
* Chops asked for some fruit. I gave him a perfect apple. 
* I caught a wharf roach for Rolf. 
* Flo said that she was thinking of moving out on the 6th of February. I told her that it was okay. Right now, Bettina is the villager I want to move most, but I wasn't intending on having Flo stick around forever. 
* I got a new wallpaper and carpet set from Saharah. 
* I ordered a castle exterior from Nook's Homes.
* I demolished my fence PWP. I want to start working on beautifying my town, and I realized that my fence was in a bad place. Tomorrow I should be able to start laying down my path.
* I completed two daily Meow tasks by buying some clothes from the Able Sisters and sending a letter to myself with five-thousand bells attached. 
* I ordered a jack-in-the-box from Jack's RV.


----------



## hakutaku

Pulled up some weeds, dug up a gyroid, sold some gems, added bells to my bus stop pwp fund, and delivered a package from Lopez to Dobie!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday and two of them were ones I didn't already have so I added them to my collection.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Ankha had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Agent S. Agent S had already ordered another one, so she gave me the present. 
* I caught a bitterling for Chops. 
* Tex wanted a piece of fruit. I gave him a perfect apple. 
* Tex sold me a Neutral Painting. It was real, but I had already donated it to the museum. I just sold it at ReTail. 
* Ankha suggested a streetlight PWP.
* Agent S had a petition for A Year Without Complaining. As a lifelong, dedicated complainer, I wouldn't have been able to sign... but I still wanted to support Agent S. I took the petition form to my boyfriend's town. Among the signers were Blaire, Jay, and Coco, who had just moved into his town. It was good to see them again, as always! 
* Katie was wandering around in my town. I took her to my boyfriend's town. The best part is that when I signed into my boyfriend's game, Katie was wandering around in his town, too. What happens when there are two Katies in one town?! Maybe it's best not to worry about it...
* I got some pirate's armor from Pascal in exchange for a scallop.
* I ordered a sweets fence from Nook's Homes. 
* I ordered a gift pile from Jingle's RV. 
* I started working on my path with my boyfriend's help. We didn't finish tonight, but we made some good progress.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cleaned up some of the excess hybrid flowers that had spawned.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Rolf had a gift that he wanted me to deliver to Flo. 
* Broccolo wanted me to dig up his time capsule. He gave me the buried sailor's tee as a thank-you gift. 
* I found a lost item on the ground. It belonged to Ankha. 
* Flo suggested a bus stop PWP. 
* There was a new house plot in my town today. I was so excited at first, because I was hoping to get Chadder from my boyfriend's town, as I thought that Chadder was his latest move-out... but I guess somebody else had moved out after Chadder did, because it's Broffina moving in instead. I'm so sad... I was really excited to have Chadder. I wouldn't have visited my bf's town so much lately if I knew I was just going to get Broffina. Oh well. 
* I ordered some pink pavement from Nook's Homes. 
* I was feeling sick today, so I didn't play much during the day. My boyfriend finished laying down my path for me while I was resting. He's the best! It looks so good... I'm so proud! I've already started planting some flowers, bushes, and trees around town. I moved my breeding flowers to my boyfriend's town so I can continue trying to breed blue roses there, and for my town, I changed the town ordinance to Night Owl so I can try to get gold roses. I'm feeling good!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Ordered a present for Annalisa's upcoming birthday.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday. One of them was new so I added it to my collection.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging a shirt on my wall.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I played later at night so my villagers didn't ask for many favors. Rosie wanted some fruit so I gave her a lychee. I also gave new furniture to Stitches. I went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "K.K. Bazaar". Dotty also got a package that was supposed to be delivered to Sly so I delivered that for her.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Rolf had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Chops. It was a denim jacket, that Chops put on immediately. I told him that it looked nice on him, and although he said that he thought it could use more glitter, he seemed happy with it, too.
* Bettina wanted some new furniture. I gave her a neutral corner.
* Agent S invited me over to her house for a visit.
* Chops asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a perfect apple.
* Chops later also asked for a river fish. I gave him a koi that I had caught earlier.
* Flo suggested a windmill PWP.
* I visited Broffina and welcomed her to town. I have to admit that her catchphrase is rather cute, dear egg!
* I started construction on, and fully funded, a fairy-tale bench PWP.
* I completed one Meow task by shooting down a balloon present. Strangely enough, I got a mini circuit from the present, and not the usual balloon furniture. I didn't even know you could get regular furniture from balloons in this game!
* I ordered some potato gratin from Franklin's RV.
* I worked more on planting flowers, trees, and bushes around my town. I've been transplanting a lot of flowers from my boyfriend's town into my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to 5 villagers.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Wrapped Annalisa's birthday present and stored it away in my letters.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted a few more bushes in my topiary garden.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Agent S had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Tex. 
* I buried a time capsule for Chops. 
* Tex asked for a river fish. I caught him a carp. 
* I started construction on, and finished the funding of, another fairy-tale bench. 
* I ordered a sweets exterior from Nook's Homes. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by selling some stuff at ReTail and sending some letters to my villagers with gifts attached. 
* I bought another basic display stand from Harvey's shop. 
* I continued work on planting more flowers, trees, and shrubs around town.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Redd was in my town. I already have the only genuine art that he had in store this time so I didn't buy anything from him. I found a lost item on the ground and later found that it belonged to Dizzy. Rosie wanted an apple so I got one for her. I also gave Stitches some new furniture that I bought for him. Dotty had something that Stitches forgot so I delivered that for her. Rosie also wanted me to change her catchphrase, she has been using Dizzy's for some reason lately so I just changed it back to her default one.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Tex asked for some fruit. I gave him a perfect apple. 
* Bettina wanted a piece of furniture. I gave her a stripe closet, and she gave me a shirt she had been displaying in return.
* Rolf scheduled a time to visit my house, and I actually remembered to be there for once! 
* Broccolo invited himself over to my house while I was looking at some gyroids. 
* Tex sold me a Nice Painting. It was a real painting, but I had already donated this one to the museum. I sold it at ReTail. 
* Chops had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Bettina. It ended up being a grey parka, which she put on. Looks pretty good on her, I must say. 
* Bettina suggested a drinking fountain PWP. 
* I put in an order for deconstructing one of the fairy-tale benches that I accidentally placed incorrectly. I'll put it in the right place tomorrow. 
* I had my fortune told by Katrina. Coincidentally, I was already wearing my lucky item (glasses). I already sort of knew at that point that I was wearing something lucky, because I got extra money from the money rock... or would have, but for some reason, it didn't give me the eighth hit on the rock, so I got pretty much the usual amount at the end. I hate it when that happens; it's like my character lags out sometimes when I'm hitting the rock, so I end up missing a frame.... At any rate, talk about being both lucky and unlucky!
* I bought a money box from Harvey's shop.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I buried a time capsule for Stitches. Dotty also told me she was moving out of my town but I stopped her. Rosie had something that Mitzi left at her house so I delivered that for her. I also gave Melba some new furniture. Dizzy wanted a stringfish, I have several in storage so I gave that to him. I also gave Mitzi a cherry.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got the Resetti Model from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.
- Cleaned up a few extra hybrid flowers that had spawned and added them to my storage.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by taking a new TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got the Resetti Model from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* Bettina invited me over to her home for a visit. I bought a candy gingham shirt that she was displaying. 
* I set up a playdate with Broccolo for visiting my house, and managed to remember to show up on time. Success! 
* I caught a mole cricket for Agent S. 
* Ankha asked me to deliver a present to Broffina. 
* Rolf sold me a Basic Painting. It was a genuine painting, but I had already donated one to the museum. 
* Bettina asked me for a new piece of furniture. 
* Broffina had a petition for No More Anchovies. Now this is a petition I can get behind. I took it to my boyfriend's town. Blaire, Jay, and Coco were among the signers. But then when I got back to my town, I couldn't find Broffina to hand it in. I tried calling for her with the megaphone, but she didn't answer. I went back to my boyfriend's town to pick up some more flowers for my town, and when I came back, she was in her house. Phew! 
* I got the Backyard Gardener and Town Concierge badges from Phineas. 
* I got a Resetti model from Isabelle for Groundhog Day.  
* I completed two Meow tasks by uploading my dream address, and sending letters to my villagers with presents attached. 
* I bought a hose reel from Harvey's shop.
* I finished transferring flowers over from my boyfriend's town. My next task is to work on getting plenty o' gold roses. After that, I'll switch back over to Beautiful Town and work on some other hybrids, while continuing to try for blue roses in my boyfriend's town.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Katrina was in my town but I didn't get my fortune read this time. I visited Dotty's house since she invited me over. I managed to find all four fossils and sold them. I gave Beardo some furniture as well. Dizzy wanted some fruit so I gave him an apple. I also updated my picture on my card. I caught a stringfish which Beardo saw and bought it from me. He then asked me to catch one for him despite how I gave one to him earlier, so I couldn't.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​- Received a letter from Marina and Lucha.
- Found someone’s lost pouch and returned it; it was Peewee’s.
- Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed the daily town gardening.
- Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; nothing is out of the ordinary.
- Worked at the Café.
- Completed a few initiatives.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Ribbot asked if I would catch him a pill bug; agreed and caught him one.
- Mira asked if I would bring her a pear; agreed and brought her one.
- Lucha asked if I would like to go to his house; agreed and came over.
- Obtained the last public work project I needed: the wisteria trellis.
- Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
- Went on a few tours.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I caught a crucian carp for Ankha. 
* Chops had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Broccolo. It turned out to be a present that Broccolo had gotten for me! It was a five-ball tee... I guess I'm almost always giving him new green clothes to wear, so he must have thought it would be fun to give me clothes to wear, too. 
* Eunice wanted some replacement furniture for a small space console. I gave her a Wii U. 
* Broccolo asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a persimmon. 
* Agent S suggested a fairy-tale bridge PWP. 
* Broccolo sent me a letter today saying that he had a sad dream that I disappeared from the town. He said that I had to promise never to leave. My heart!  I sent him a letter back promising that I'm not going anywhere and that I'll always be his friend.  
* I woke up Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed his destination: Mexico. 
* I set up construction for, and finished funding, a new fairy-tale bench. 
* I ordered a mermaid roof from Nook's Homes. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by smashing a breakable rock and buying a snorkel mask from the island shop.


----------



## hakutaku

Completed my bus stop yesterday! I also did some town maintenance and found another lily of the valley growing after a few months of nothing, which I assume means my town is once again top tier 

I set up the pwp for the fortune teller's shop today, hopefully it won't take me so long to get all the funds this time hahaaa...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it snowed in my town. Stitches wanted a yellow perch so I caught one for him. I also bought a present for him and wrapping paper in advance since his birthday is coming up soon. Rosie had something that was supposed to go to Dotty so I delivered that for her. Dotty also wanted to visit my house and we scheduled a time. I wanted to make the delivery before she visited my house though and I was too late by the time I did that so she never came over. Stitches wanted to see my house though so he visited.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Lucha and Mira.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo; got a bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; Redd has set up his shop.
It began to snow.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campground and purchase a few things.
Talked to all my villagers.
Convinced Lucha not to move away.
Mira asked if I would take a present to Mitzi; agreed and took it to Mitzi for her.
Obtained another Mitzi’s pic.
Ankha asked if I would tell Lucha to come over to her house; agreed and brought him over for her.
Ankha asked if I would play a game of hide-and-seek with Peewee, Ribbot and her; agreed and won.
Sold the bugs caught at the island last night.
Obtained the last Club Tortimer item I needed: the ukulele.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands...

* I made a new villager (my boyfriend) a week ago, and today was my first day really playing as him. It's funny that another topic on the NL forums had a post talking about how annoying they felt tutorial dialogue was... but seeing all the villagers welcome my boyfriend to town, with each one giving their own little piece of advice, was really cute. 
* The first villager with a request was Bettina, asking for a centipede. I found one from the first rock that I hit with my shovel (that wasn't breakable). Convenient!
* Tex asked for a new piece of furniture. I gave him a bee, which, in my opinion, is much better than furniture! 
* Chops had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Bettina. 
* Tex asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a lychee. 
* I got my hair done at Shampoodle's. I accidentally made my hair a little too bright, but I'll fix that next time. 
* I paid the down payment on my initial house. 
* I completed the initial two Meow tasks by talking to villagers and interacting with the Meow machine. I completed an additional Meow task afterward by selling some stuff at Re-Tail. 
* I made a wish on a shooting star during the meteor shower.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my mayor by popping a balloon.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt by hanging a shirt on my wall.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt by hanging a shirt on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Zucker.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman bingo.
Invited a guest.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; Saharah is in town.
Found Saharah walking about and purchase her merchandise.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campground and purchase a few things.
Worked at the Café.
Talked to all of my villagers.
Peewee asked if I would catch him a bagworm; agreed and caught him one.
Francine asked if I would take a gift to Zucker; agreed and took it for her.
Ribbot asked if I would bring him a new piece of furniture to replace another; agreed and brought him an unknown machine.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers except for Anicotti (I looked everywhere multiple times and couldn't find her) and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah and I got the Mortar Wall.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Beardo visited my house. Sly wanted a pear so I gave one to him. Gulliver was on the beach and I found out that he was headed for Greece. Bunnie had something that Dotty left at her house so I made a delivery for her. I also gave Dizzy new furniture. I saw the Northern Lights tonight. Dizzy also wanted an ocean fish so caught a sea butterfly for him.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (Playing as me!)

* Bettina had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Agent S.
* Chops asked for a new piece of furniture. I gave him a sleek side table.
* Rolf asked for perfect fruit. I gave him a perfect apple.
* Flo suggested a scarecrow PWP.
* I started construction on a fairy-tale bridge. I keep forgetting that I only have one bridge right now until construction is complete, which never fails to throw me off!
* I ordered a Warm Painting from Redd.
* I got a deluxe washer in the mail from Wishy the Star.
* I completed one Meow task by planting some flower seeds.
* I ordered a concrete wall from Wendell's RV.
* I made a notepad with all of my catalogued items in it, to make it easier to keep track of my inventory.


----------



## Cpdlp92

I just stared to play the game again after so long without playing. It feels so good I love it and miss everything on it.


----------



## ArcticFox37

Today I got my first villager picture! I got it as a gift in the mail from Skye after I visited her home yesterday. She's probably my favorite villager, though I do also like Whitney a lot, so I'm really happy that I was able to get her photo.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I bought a painting from Redd and donated bells to the fortune shop pwp


----------



## King koopa

Hi it's me koopadude 99 in my new account. Sorry I wasn't posting for a while, my phone that had my old account  stopped turning on so I couldn't post. Anyway, here's what I did in my town today:
Got fang's picture today yay!
Held the ceremony for completing the hot spring public work project.
Continued breeding for another blue rose, this time following a tip my friend gave me: I put two hybrid red roses next to each other, then watered them, then put fertilizer next to the roses. Hopefully it works and I get a blue rose!
Delivered a package to pudge, but he said it was for me, and in the package was some plank flooring, which I'm using for my second characters house.
Started the illuminated heart public work project.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Annalisa's birthday and gave her a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge. Only 50 more to go for the gold badge!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by hitting the money rock 8 times.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Mitzi and Ribbot.
Ribbot’s birthday is in a week.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; nothing is out of the ordinary.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Ordered a few things for Ribbot’s upcoming birthday.
Went to the Campground and ordered an RV item.
Talked to all my villagers.
Marina asked if I would take a gift to Lucha; agreed and took it for her.
Mira asked if I would catch her a river fish; agreed and caught her a crucian carp.
Francine asked if she could come over; agreed and brought her over to my house.
Ankha asked if I would bring her an apple; agreed and brought her a perfect apple.
Lucha asked if I would bring him a new piece of furniture; agreed and brought him a water cooler.
Recived Lucha’s pic.
Zucker asked if I would come over to his house at 4:00 PM; agreed and came by early.
Sold the bugs caught at the island last night.
Organized my storage system and sold a few unwanted items.
An aurora appeared throughout the sky.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.
Attended one of K.K. Slider’s performances.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was snowing in my town. Bunnie wanted a peach so I got one for her. Mitzi had something that should have been delivered to Melba so I delivered that for her. Sly wanted a wharf roach, I managed to catch one for him. I went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "K.K. Lament". Sly and my old villager Hopper were there. I also gave Melba some new furniture.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (Playing as my boyfriend!)

* Tex had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Rolf. It was a shirt... however, Rolf didn't seem very excited about it. He said that he may try it on later. He's wearing a yellow-zap suit right now, which is pretty funny... he's like the villainous counterpart to Agent S. I'm surprised Broccolo isn't wearing the same shirt yet, since he often likes to imitate Rolf's style. There's still time...
* Chops wanted some furniture to replace a chef's outfit in his house. I gave him a bee. Everybody will have a bee, if I have anything to say about it!
* Ankha invited me over to her house. Like usual, she didn't believe me when I said that I thought her house looked amazing... but it's true!
* I caught a dace for Agent S.
* I got an apple for Eunice.
* Flo is in boxes today, ready to move out. I feel a little sad, but excited to think about having some free space in my town. I may actually try and see if I can get my next villager to move in from somebody on these forums.
* Camofrog was in the campsite. Thank goodness it wasn't somebody who I really wanted... I would have been so mad if a dreamy showed up one day before I could invite them to stay!
* I got a spherical radar in the mail from Wishy the Star
* I finished paying off my home loan, and ordered an expansion on my house.
* I donated the final fossil to complete the fossil collection in the museum!
* I got a joke book and my first reaction from Dr. Shrunk.
* I went back to Shampoodle's and got a new haircut. This time I got my hair to be the correct color.
* I completed two Meow tasks by uploading my dream address, and rolling up a snowman. I was a little surprised that I could upload the town's dream address as anybody other than the town's mayor.
* I ordered a meadow vista wallpaper from Booker's RV.


----------



## KatieLavender

i layed wayyyy to many paths so i can chose my placement of villager houses : )


----------



## King koopa

Here's what I did:
Pudge asked me to get him a pear, so o got him a perfect pear, and he gave me a pear dresser.
Celia asked to move, but I prefer that she stays for a bit. I'm not ready to let her go.
Found the ore rock and got 3 sapphires, 2 rubies, a gold nugget, and a silver nugget.
Found the fake rock and got another silver nugget.
Started working on my second new leaf town, which is a retail version I ordered accidentally.
In that town:
Met my other villagers, peanut, Freya, fauna, teddy, and peewee. All of them I don't mind. 
Bought a shovel from nookling junction.
I had the town for 2 days, but forgot to write about it. I also finish the mayor registration stuff so now I can work on it!
Got peanut a peach. (That's also my native fruit in that town)


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Ankha, Chrissy, Francine, Zucker, and my order from the Campground.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; Joan is in town.
Found Joan and asked about her turnip prices; they were at 105 Bells, didn’t purchase any.
Visited another town.
Completed a few initiatives.
Worked at the Café.
Talked to all my villagers.
Marina asked if I would take a package to Ankha; agreed and returned it for her.
Ankha asked if she could come over at 1:00 PM; agreed and welcomed her.
Invited a guest into town.
Ribbot asked if I would come to his house at 2:00 PM; agreed and came by early.
Chrissy asked If she could come over to my house at 2:00 PM; decided on 2:30 PM instead.
Sold the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i finally got a new charger so im back in the game!

- got my first ever net finally
- my fortune cookie got me a metroid
- went to tortimers island for the first time and got a ton of new bugs and fish, as well as lemons and mangos
- started my next public works project, the dream suite
- delivered kidd's gift to bubbles, it was a shirt that doesnt work too well on her but she gave me her grape one


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Diva, Becky and Hans.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Went back to New Leaf for a bit while watching the Super Bowl.

Renee had been a random move-out. I’m really not attached to her, so I didn’t really care.
Did a bunch of requests for my villagers, and hung out with a few of them.
Greeted Alli at the campsite after Renee left. She ended up moving in.
Prevented Goldie from moving.
Greeted both Monique and Punchy at the campsite while time traveling. I probably would have invited Punchy if I didn’t already have 10 villagers.
Visited Katrina in her tent at least three times while time traveling so that I could unlock her shop, but didn’t yet.
Got a few genuine paintings from Redd while he was in town after time traveling, and donated them all.
Found Chrissy’s lost pouch.
Finally got Pave in the RV Campsite and was able to get the Pave floor to complete my pave room.
Got some fossils assessed and donated, and donated a flea I had caught off Alli.
Cleaned up my storage unit in the museum a little bit.
Sold some coffee beans to villagers at Re-Tail for some extra bells. 
After not having Gracie visit after traveling day-by-day for two weeks, I finally gave up and just watched the game instead.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Dizzy visited my house. Dotty had a present for Bunnie so I delivered that for her. I also caught a centipede for Stitches. Sly wanted a  peach so I got one for him. I also gave Bunnie new furniture.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Rolf had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Chops, that ended up being a present for me. It was a jade plaid tee. He really wanted me to wear it, but I just can't bear to ever remove my signature clothes... sorry, Chops!
* Bettina wanted an ocean fish. I gave her a barred knifejaw that I caught on my latest island excursion. 
* Broffina asked for some new furniture. I gave her a telescope. 
* Rolf sold me a Quaint Painting. Unfortunately, I had already donated this one to the museum. 
* Eunice suggested a Fairy-tale Sreetlight PWP. 
* I got Flo's pic in the mail. It made me a little sad to read her goodbye letter... you'll always have a place in Huglands History, Flo.  
* Roald was in my campsite today. He's kind of cute as a little Mario 64 penguin, but I think that I'm going to get my next villager from the forums. 
* I got the Villager of Honor badge from Phineas. Should I feel bad that I've already played 500 hours of New Leaf in a little over three months? Of course not. 
* I completed one Meow task by sending a letter to myself in the future with five-thousand bells attached. 
* I bought a water pot from Harvey's Shop.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- celebrated my birthday at moes house!!! they got me a ranch armchair




- my mom sent me a letter with a sleek couch
- i got the mermaid fence, pink door, and mermaid exterior for my house
- leifs flower shop opened (its so cute omg)
- ordered the lucky cat and zen tea set from joans camper
- delivered a lost item from velma to rocco, who was standing right next to her. he gave me a toad shirt
- kidd came over to my house


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Chrissy and Ribbot.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; someone is at the Campsite and Saharah is in town.
Found Katie walking about and helped her visit another town ( thank you @Treeleaf ).
Found Saharah walking about and purchased her merchandise.
Went to the Campsite; Wart Jr. was there today.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campground and purchase an item.
Talked to all my villagers.
Marina asked if I would take a package to Ribbot; agreed and took it for her.
Mira asked if I would bring her a new piece of furniture; agreed and brought her an astro bed.
Ribbot asked if I would bring him a peach; agreed and brought him a perfect peach.
Visited another town.
Finished cataloging the entire Campsite set.
Sold the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Ankha invited me over for a game of hide-and-seek. I feel like while Broccolo is the closest to me, Ankha is the closest to my boyfriend. She's always running up to him with gifts and inviting him over to her house. It's really sweet. Rolf and Broffina joined in for the game, as well. She rewarded me with a surveillance camera upon winning the game.
* I caught a centipede for Chops. 
* I got a peach for Broffina.  
* Agent S told me that she was thinking of moving. I don't *THINK* so!  I told her not to go and, thankfully, she was quick to change her mind. Now if only Bettina would ask to move, instead...
* I woke up Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed his destination (USA). 
* Eugene was in my campsite. I'm a little bummed out that I don't have two spots empty right now, because I definitely wouldn't mind having Eugene in my town. Oh well, maybe some other time...
* I paid off my latest home loan and put in an order for expanding my house.
* I met Tortimer at the docks, and he said that I'd be able to start going to the island starting tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it!
* I completed two Meow tasks by selling some stuff at Re-Tail, and ordering three items by catalogue. 
* I ordered a stewpot from Franklin's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- katrina was in my town for the first time...said a cute top was the secret to friendship?
- got a lovely armoire out of a tree
- got fortune 8 out of my lucky ticket, and i got the hero's cap
- renee moved in
- kidd had me bury his time capsule
- got the mermaid door to match the rest of my house


----------



## King koopa

Here's what I did: in my first town  (also sorry for not posting yesterday it slipped my mind lol.
Talked to all my villagers.
Hippeux asked for a stringfish, and lucky for him, I caught one, and fang was nearby and clapped for me
Worked at the Cafe using nookipedia to cheat. I got everyone's order right minus Isabelle and gave her mocha, lots milk, no sugar. She said I got the milk and the sugar wrong, but I'll figure her order out eventually.
Friga was my camper today. I don't mind her, but right now I'm waiting for Gayle to ask to leave so I can find someone new. Ever since mint moved in in September, no one has moved away.
Here's what I did in my second town:
Kyle the smug wolf moved in today. I'm happy because I've always wanted to have him in my town.
Peewee asked me to trade his after school jacket for my natty shirt. I accepted the trade.
Peanut asked me what I thought about her outfit, and I said she looked great.
Planted some perfect peach trees.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
It’s snowing today.
Received a letter from Katie and Marina.
Received Katie’s pic.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo; got a bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; Redd has set up his shop.
Invited a guest into town.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Found someone’s lost item and returned it to the owner; it belonged to Mira.
Talked to all my villagers.
Convinced Mitzi not to move away.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by retaking my TPC picture.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pango gave me her picture for returning her lost 'schmancy' pouch!
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Broffina asked for a piece of fruit. I gave her a lemon. 
* Eunice asked for furniture as replacement for a Yoshi's egg. I gave her a dartboard. 
* I got Resetti's picture for snooping enough times in the Reset Surveillance Center. 
* Late last night I sold some stuff from the island and paid off the fairy-tale bridge. Today, I ordered the deconstruction of my other bridge in preparation of replacing it with a second fairy-tale bridge. 
* I got new wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah, including a basement wall, which I had been looking for! 
* I bought a swinging bench from Harvey's Shop.
* I bought a life preserver from the island shop, then completed a couple of giant-dragonfly tours to replenish my medals.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- velma wanted a piece of fruit, i gave her an orange. she gave me a snow shirt
- ordered crayons, cabana armchair, and cabana table from blanca, who was at harvs
- built a snowmam and she gave me a snow wall
- got a kiddie couch out of a tree, the kiddie set is one of my faves so im stoked
- saharah was in my town so i had her come over and her choices were..odd. it was the illusion wall and autumn floor
- i got fortune 13, which got me a red pikmin hat
- went back to tortimers island. i wanted to try more of the tours, so i did the easy labyrinth tour, the dragonfly-discovery tour (hated this one), and the easy fossil finder tour (did this one multiple times)


----------



## hakutaku

Today I brought Lopez an apple and got a chocolate fountain in return. I also dug up Pudge's time capsule, delivered a package for Marshal, and witnessed Tiffany and Drift match shirts,,I took a days break from AC so I dug up a few weeds that had grown in town too.


----------



## King koopa

Here's what I did in my first town:
Gayle asked to move, so I let her. She's moving on the 20th if anyone wants her. She's free since I don't get prices for villagers on this site lol.
Fuchsia wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect apple one of my friends mailed me yesterday. The reward was the 3rd or 4th copy of her picture.
Found the ore rock and got an emerald. 
Worked at the Cafe and got everyone's order right using nookipedia of course
Rolf was my camper today. I really wish my town wasn't full, because I wouldn't mind having him. Tigers are one of my favorite villager species.
Here's what I did in my second town:
Caught a freshwater goby and donated it to blathers.
Breeded my first orange pansy in this town.
Found a plot for cherry's house. Cherry is one of my favorite dogs and I'm glad she's moving in.
Unlocked the island for this mayor.
Peewee asked for a mole cricket, and I caught one for him. The reward was a green table.


----------



## ArcticFox37

I usually don't buy fortune cookies, as the items are really cool but never match my decor so they just end up taking up storage space, but, after watching some gameplay of desert island escape, I decided I wanted to try to get a wii u so I could play it myself. At the emporium, my first cookie gave me a losing ticket, but the second gave me a wii u!


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Peewee.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; nothing is out of the ordinary.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campground and purchased an item.
Talked to all my villagers.
Marina asked if I would catch her a pill bug; agreed and caught her one.
Zucker asked if I would bring him a peach; agreed and brought him a perfect peach.
Sold the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Agent S asked for a new piece of furniture. I gave her an oil barrel. 
* I got an orange for Chops. 
* I caught a centipede for Eunice. 
* Ankha said that she was thinking of moving out. I told her not to, and she changed her mind. What's with all my beloved villagers asking to leave all of a sudden?! I won't have it! 
* I ordered a Proper Painting from Redd. 
* I completed three Meow tasks by uploading my dream address, ordering a royal mailbox from Nook's Homes, and buying three fortune cookies. 
* I ordered a patched shirt from Jack's RV.


----------



## Sharksheep

Bought out Nooks and Re-Tail
Did some requests for my villagers 
Shook the trees to get the bells and furniture
Dug up the fossils and donated them
Got my fortune told by Katrina
Checked my mail and donated a Redd painting
Did my daily initiative


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received a rococo clock from Wishy the Star.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging a shirt on my wall.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, my villagers didn't ask me to do any favors for them other than selling or buying stuff. But it was Stitches' birthday so I went to the party. Beardo was also there when I played. I got Stitches a neon sign as a present.


----------



## KatieLavender

Lavender:
-Tex moved away!
-Then Mira moved in straight on his plot before i could cover it with paths
-got rid of all the paths 
-realized my campsite is literally haunted as nobody ever goes there
-got lots of pave furniture at the festivale
-went to the island and caught lots of fish for my  museum
- the day before i got a painting from redd that  was obviously fake because redd just doesnt like me


----------



## Arckaniel

Hurrah! Had a blast!


----------



## Miles8618

I accomplished nothing but i did shop for clothes and bought a fortune cookie


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- bubbles asked me to deliver a gift to velma. i got a pink bud shirt
- got a lazy susan table and a regal vanity out of a tree
- snowmam gave me the ice flooring
- gave kidd his missing paper bag and he gave me a ball return
- bought the fairy tale roof
- got fortune 55, which got me a dachshund ornament
- got a sprout table and leaf bed from nat who was at the campsite
- gulliver was on my beach, he was going to the netherlands


----------



## King koopa

Here's what I did in my first town:
Celia mentioned that gayle was thinking of moving. She is right, and she said moving on the 20th so if you want her, start a conversation on what time on the 20th, and you can have her!
Worked at the Cafe and got everyone's order right using nookipedia to cheat. To my surprise, Wolfgang stopped by at the café!
Somebody lost a mitten on my beach and it turned out to be pecan's.
Opened my gates so my friend Paul from high school could check turnip prices since they were 300 bells today. (He also gave me a blue rose)
Ordered an egg chair for my friend Dennis.
Made a perfect snowboy on accident when I was trying to make a snowmam.
Here's what I did in my second town:
Talked to cherry who just moved in.
Changed the town tune to last surprise from persona 5.
Stocked up on festivale clothes at the able sisters.
Started the campsite public work project.
Tried my first club tortimer game with this character. Turned out to be great, because one of the people there gave me a squeaky hammer. Another player flooded the island with villager pics and let us take as many as we wanted. I took Wolfgang pic, Tom nook's pic, and Diana's pic.


----------



## ArcticFox37

I dropped Katie off at another town (my first time doing so I think) and I bought an artwork from Redd that I needed for my gallery. I also watered the flowers I'm trying to breed and made a little bit more progress on organizing my flowers.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
It’s snowing today.
Received a letter from Mitzi and my mom.
Invited a guest into town.
Made a Snowman played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; someone is at the Campsite.
Went to the Campsite; Blanche is camping today.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Talked to all my villagers.
Zucker came over for a surprise visit.
Marina asked if I would bring her a new piece of furniture to replace another; agreed and brought her a lovely lamp.
Ribbot asked if I would take a package to Ankha; agreed and took it for him.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell the hem tomorrow.
Purchased an item at the Island Gift Shop.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## -Lumi-

I checked back into my second New Leaf town, Snowdrop, after being absent for a month  Whoops! For reference it’s July 12th in my game.


I checked my mail! I had a letter from my mom 
I pulled so. many. weeds.
Talked with my villagers! I’ve had some recent move ins. Fuchsia & Harry, with Pietro making a plot to move in. Unfortunately he chose a plot right next to my train station, it’s not terrible but I don’t love it.
Talked to Isabelle! My town has a 25% rating currently so I can’t do any design projects lol.
Found & returned a lost item. It belonged to Tipper!
Rearranged my flowers. I gathered them up and started placing them around villager houses by colour & type. It’s easier to keep track of them for watering this way!
Dug up fossils & caught some bugs, brought them to Blathers and sold the extras to Reese!
I visited Tom Nook and got the “you paid off your house!” Speech. 
I visited Nooks and bought a cabin low table.
Visited Ables! Talked with Sable and then bought a new outfit (sadly I have to deal with bedhead right now )
Went home to put down my stuff and Isabelle popped in to give me a wallpaper


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Mint gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by catching a Stringfish. I didn't even realize it was one of my tasks at the time. I just saw the huge shadow in the river and thought: 'Oh, money!'


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Broccolo asked to come over to my house for a (thankfully unscheduled) visit.  
* Agent S scheduled a time to visit her house, and I actually remembered! I even managed to be there a little early. 
* Ankha had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Agent S. It turned out to be a present for me (this has been happening a lot lately!). 
* Chops asked for some fruit. I gave him a durian. 
* Bettina asked for some new furniture. I gave her a low screen. 
* I got the Master Angler badge from Phineas. 
* I completed another Snowman bingo! I got a ski rack as a reward. 
* I had my fortune told by Katrina. I already knew I was wearing my lucky item (it was a daily Meow task), but it was convenient because I kept forgetting to check my lovely phone to see what the lucky item was (it was boots). 
* Late last night I started construction on, and finished paying for, a fairy-tale bridge. Today I set up construction for, and finished paying off, a fairy-tale clock. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by planting some fertilizer, and for wearing my lucky item.
* I bought a menu chalkboard from Harvey's Shop. 
* I bought two yellow hibiscus starts from the island shop.


----------



## KatieLavender

Lavender

Beau moved in today!!
the dream suite opened so i went to check it out
my robust statue from redd arrived, it was obviously fake ( redd still hates me lmao)
i bought beau some furniture to gift him tomorrow once he has fully moved in
bought white tulips and a cedar sapling from leif
layed down new paths that look really bad with the snowy ground but they should hopefully look better when the green grass comes back
gave a gift to blaire
found a lost item, it belonged to bluebear she gave me a yellow bar shirt
i traded blaire my spa chair for a eight ball tee
checked my campsite and of course nobody was there
found money rock
doc asked for a new greeting
started a new pwp for a cobblestone bridge


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- got a kinderdijk windmill from gulliver
- got a mini dharma out of a tree
- my nooks was closed as they are renovating
- redd was in my town, got a genuine worthy painting. everything else was a fake
- tex now has a plot 
- traded moe a bee for his deer shirt
- cyrus has FINALLY woken up
- built a snowman 
- completed the funding for the dream suite!


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Lucha.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo; got a bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found all the Gyroids.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Completed the daily town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; there’s a storm brewing off the coast.
Found Gulliver at the beach and helped him remember where he was headed; he was headed to Peru.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Sent a birthday card along with a gift to Ribbot.
Talked to all my villagers.
Francine asked if I would bring her a fruit; agreed and brought her a perfect pear.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Rosie came in to my house for a bit when I was in it. She later wanted me to visit her house so I did that as well. Stitches wanted a peach so I gave him one. Rosie wanted to visit my house again so we scheduled a time and she visited later. I also gave Dizzy some new furniture. Dotty wanted a river fish so I caught a freshwater goby for her. I also visited Beardo's house.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (Playing as my bf!)

* Eunice asked to come over to see my house. 
* I found a lost item on the ground. It belonged to Bettina. 
* I caught a black bass for Broffina. 
* I got a mannequin from Gracie for making a purchase at her boutique. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by learning a new reaction from Dr. Shrunk, and wearing my lucky item (long pants). 
* I bought a wooden bucket from Harvey's shop.


----------



## -Lumi-

I did play yesterday! I just forgot to update.

Yesterday in Snowdrop the following happened:


I watered all my flowers - I found a pink cosmo!!
Dug up all my fossils
Caught some new bugs
While doing those tasks I made sure to talk to everybody! I'm still getting the tutorial dialogue but hopefully that stops soon
Said hello to Pietro!
Went to Blathers to get my fossils accessed - only two were new
Donated the new fossils & bugs
Ran back down to the Recycle shop to sell the rest (Now I see why some people prefer their Recycle Shops on the top half of their island)
Went back up to Main Street to visit shops - I think Leif's store is being built!!
I bought a Sewing machine from Nooks and then a little Cat Hood from Ables. I didn't really want the Cat Hood but I want to buy something everyday to help get my Shampoodle faster! I totally forgot to talk to Sable though D:
I went home to put my new items in storage and was greeted by cockroaches D: I forgot about them in the game D:

I can't remember if it was yesterday or the day before but I also caught a tarantula!! I saw him and was scared it would get me, lol. But I managed to nab him.

I'll edit this post tonight when I finish playing today! I forgot how cute the music in New Leaf is. So soft and pretty   

Alright I'm back! Today in Snowdrop I did the following  


Watered my flowers - I found some more hybrids! I found a black rose, another pink cosmo, a pink tulip, and an orange lily! I've moved them to a small section behind my house for the time being. 
Dug up all my fossils and plucked any stray weeds
Talked to my villagers! I delivered a package to Patty from Fuschia
I visited Pietro! I think he's the first villager house I've entered since I started playing. I forgot how ... colourful Pietro's house is, lol
I went to the museum and had my fossils assessed! Donated a few of them
Visited the Nooklings shop and bought ... oh I bought something but I can't remember what it is. I'm trying to buy something daily though to upgrade sooner!
Leif's shop opened today! I visited and bought a little sapling
Visited The Able Sisters. This time I remembered to talk to Sable! I also bought a cute little heart t-shirt and a red & white polka dot skirt as well as a dress! 
Ran back down to the Recycle shop to sell my extra fossils and the outfit I got as a reward from Patty
And that's all! I might hop back on tonight just to fish and catch bugs for fun & to donate to the museum.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday. One of them was new so I added it to my collection.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing a lotus lamp to blue.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Received a letter from Gulliver.
Today is the Fishing Tourney; didn’t participate.
Today is Ribbot’s birthday; went to his birthday party and gave him his birthday gift.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo; got a bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the fossils.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Received a golden shovel from Leif.
Completed some town gardening.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; nothing is out of the ordinary.
Worked at the Café.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to the Campground; purchased an item from Harvey.
Gulliver’s RV is parked today; ordered an item.
Talked to all my villagers.
Convinced Ankha to call me by my nickname.
Sold the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.
Went to one of K.K. Slider’s performances.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was the Fishing Tourney, I participated but didn't really take it very seriously, I ended up getting second place. None of my villagers asked for favors. I was too late to see the award ceremony but went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "K.K. Ballad".


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Because of the fishing tourney, there wasn't much in terms of villager requests. Tex sold me an Amazing Painting. Unfortunately, it wasn't genuine, but I still appreciate Tex's kindness in gift-giving all the same. 
* I got an upright vacuum, tearoom wall, cheese floor, flounder table, red-snapper chair, bishop, minimalist sofa, astro chair, cabin wall clock, puffer-fish TV, incense burner, palace wall, two marine pop walls, and two octopus chairs for my entries in the fishing tourney. I'm happy that I got some new fish set items, but I wish I knew why there were so many regular items in the mix, too. At least some of them were new stuff that I could add to my catalogue, but still...
* I won the fishing tourney with a 263.35 in. whale shark. Ankha and Rolf were in second and third place, respectively. I do feel a little bad about using my island fish... but getting to cheat is just one of the perks of being mayor, I guess. 
* I ordered a wave breaker from Gulliver's RV. 
* I bought a new wet suit for myself at a Club Tortimer shop. Now I can give the one I already have to my boyfriend (the colors fit him better). Then I did some tours to replenish my medals.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

yesterday;
- my fortunes were #37 and #46, so i got the triforce and a varia suit
- dug up three gyroids, a mini dekkoid, a tall quazoid, and tall echoid
- gave snowmam more snowflakes and got an ice dresser
- participated in the fishing tourney, got the puffer fish tv and octopus chair
- tex moved in!

today;
- got signatures for shrink
- bought a pitcher plant from harv
- renee is already moving out 
- fortunes were #43 and #2, so i got the varia suit shoes and block floor
- FINALLY got me a slingshot
- made a snowman
- finally am able to scan qr codes, so i spent a while downloading dresses lol
- started the water well project
- sent moe a letter with a mango attached


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
It’s Valentine’s Day.
Received a letter from Lucha, Ribbot, Isabelle and my mom.
Received an item I ordered.
Received a chocolate heart from Lucha.
Received a chocolate cake from Isabelle.
Received a cacao tree from my mom.
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Found a lost item and had it returned to its owner; it belonged to Marina.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Did some town decorating.
Went to the Police Station and asked Copper what’s new in town; nothing is out of the ordinary.
Found Katie walking about; helped her go to another town ( thank you @ArcticFox37 ).
A meteor shower began; made a wish.
Worked at the Café.
Bought a drink at the Café; got hot chocolate.
Completed a few initiatives.
Talked to all my villagers.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## -Lumi-

Today in Snowdrop I did the following:

Isabelle told me I reached a 100% approval rating! She said it'll take a day or two for the paperwork or something to process though
I watered all my flowers and picked my stray weeds. I found two new pink cosmos and some purple roses!
I said hello to all my villagers! Patty was cute and said she had too much energy and didn't know what to do, I was _tempted _to choose the, "pitfall, pitfall!" answer but instead I told her to run around, lol
Stitches asked for a snack! I got him some perfect cherries and he gave me a classic vanity in return  
I dug up all my fossils! They were technically all new but only because I had two Ptera Right Wings, lol
I visited Nooklings and bought a really cute alpine dresser, I might try to find all the pieces in the set!
I went to The Able Sisters and remembered to talk to Sable, I bought a pink shirt, and a frog hood!
No Leif visit because I didn't start playing until his shop had already closed 
Saharah was in town! Super sweet and still called my tiny house a palace, lol. She gave me oh... a tile flooring that had little dragons on it? And I think it was called a kitchen wall or something, looked like it had orange beads or dots on it
I caught some new bugs! Just a new stag and some fruit beetles
I caught some fish
Sold my extra items to Reese
It was really nice starting up my game at night this time! It was a bit sad not being able to visit Leif but the 8 pm music is so pretty and the stars were out! It was really nice. There was something extra nostalgic about playing today for some reason, reminded me a lot of when I first started the game! I'm so happy I've decided to restart this town and play from the beginning again.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Agent S invited me to her house for a scheduled visit, and I remember to be there on time (albeit just barely). I bough a mummy shirt that she was displaying.
* I caught a bagworm for Chops.
* I got an orange for Ankha.
* Chops sold me a Jolly Painting.
* I got a comfy sweater in the mail from my mom, and a chocolate cake from Isabelle.
* I paid off my home loan,  and then put in an order for a new expansion from Nook's Homes.
* I completed one Meow task by buying an axe.
* I ordered some scattered papers from Wendell's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got a chocolate heart from Colton and a chocolate cake from Isabelle on my mayor.
- Got a chocolate heart from Annalisa and a chocolate cake from Isabelle on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Rhonda from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my blue lotus lamp from Cyrus and added it to my storage for later.
- Got a chocolate heart from Hans and a chocolate cake from Isabelle.
- Found two snowballs close to each other so I made a perfect snowmam.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Valentine's Day so I got some mail from Isabelle and several of my villagers. Dizzy visited my house. Sly wanted new furniture so I bought an exotic bench for him. I caught an olive flounder for Melba since she wanted ocean fish. I also gave a mango to Rosie. I dug up Dotty's time capsule as well and we looked through it together.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- festivale!!! i spent a loooong time doing this event (a good couple hours) i have to say this event is meh, because finding some colors are pretty difficult and takes a lot of time. also i see why people dont like pave, hes really pushy and demanding. also there are a lot of duplicates, however i dont have much of an issue with it since they sell for so much
- fortunes were #23 and #6, which got me a super star and a striped cone because it wasnt a winner
- popped a lot of balloons and got many pieces of the balloon set
- paid off the water well because of selling the duplicate pave items
- paid off my loan also thanks to duplicate items (i got a lot of duplicates...)


----------



## PeachesAreBest

I'm currently enjoying Festivale!  I have so many Pave duplicates aaa


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and played some games with them during Festivale.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Collected three purple feathers and traded them to Pave for a Pave Closet, which I sold at Re-Tail for 12,000 bells.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and played some games with them during Festivale.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found five snowflakes and traded them to my Snowmam for an Ice Wall, which I wanted.
- Collected three purple feathers and traded them to Pave for a Pave Wall, which was not worth nearly as much as the furniture.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Festivale. I caught a bunch of feathers and traded them with my villagers and gave them to Pavé and got a lot of the Pavé series furniture for that.


----------



## StarFragment

- Today In Met City -​
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Did some town decorating.
Completed a few initiatives.
Went to Re-Tail and purchased a cardboard bed.
Went to the Campground and purchased a few things from Harvey.
Found Pavé at the Town Plaza and helped him collect feathers.
Talked to all my villagers.
Traded and played a few games for feathers with my villagers.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island to sell tomorrow.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* I ended up participating in the Festivale festivities more than I thought I would. I love the atmosphere of Festivale. Pave is cute, I actually rather like the music (even though my boyfriend pointed out to me that the beginning of the song sounds like the beginning of the Flintstones theme, and now I can't unhear it), and I love that villagers outside are all dressed up and permanently dancing. What I don't like is the random nature of the event itself... it's why I don't really like Bunny Day, either. Also, poor Agent S was stuck inside all day, which wasn't fair. Peppy villagers should be programmed to always be outside dancing their hearts out during Festivale! I lost a lot of rock-paper-scissors, although at least it's not quite as devastating to lose on Festivale than it is to lose on Halloween. I was also losing a lot to Rolf at the 'made-ya-look' game, too, until my boyfriend started helping me... he's the best! At any rate, I got a table, end table, floor, chest, chair, lamp, two sofas, three closets, and three clocks from Pave by the end of the day. Not too bad. I ended up with a lot of stray feathers to throw away tomorrow, though... yeah, I know I can wear them, but they're just not my style. I'm gonna have this music stuck in my head all day tomorrow, that's all I know for sure! 
* I got Don Resetti's picture. 
* Late last night I started construction on a fairy-tale streetlight. I fully paid for it today. 
* I completed three Meow tasks by catching a bee, planting a tree sapling and two shrub saplings, and catching 10 deep sea creatures. I would have gotten a fourth Meow task, but it was the Barista Boost initiative, which was impossible to complete due to it being Festivale. I hate it when the game gives you impossible Meow tasks! 
* I bought a towel rack from Harvey's shop. 
* I bought a yellow hibiscus start from the island shop, then did a few tours to replenish my medals.


----------



## Darby

I’m so excited. Today I went into my igloo and found Diana, she said she liked the town and wanted to move in and I said YES. No mini-game, mind blown! Thank you Animal Crossing Gods, I sooo wanted my tenth villager to be adopted from the campsite and now I’ve got to lay down squares and get ready to plot reset... Yay!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- got a bingo on the snowmans card, got a lift chair
- skye had me take a package to tex, it was a mango. he gave me a lemon
- sold all the spare feathers i had besides a rainbow and a white one
- got fortunes #22 and #52, which got me a green shell and a wii u console
- expanded my house
- started and finished a new public works project, a fountain 
- got a rocking chair out of a tree
- bought pondering, stack of books, and large bookshelf from pascal, who was at harvs (i want that sea globe too, cries)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge. Only 25 left to go for the gold badge!
- Colton finally gave me his picture! I added it to my Memories exhibit room at the museum.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Broccolo invited me over for a scheduled playdate. I'm on fire or something, because I made it on time! Okay, I was a little late... but I'm sure he understands. I bought a green warm-up jacket that he was displaying. 
* I caught a bagworm for Bettina. 
* Agent S asked for some new furniture. I gave her a robo-chair. 
* Tex wanted a piece of fruit. I gave him a cherry.
* Chops told me that he was thinking of moving. I told him that it was okay, but then he changed his mind and decided to stay. Not too bad; I'm still holding out hope for Bettina to move next. 
* I completed a snowman bingo, and was rewarded with a ski-slope wall. I still think this is the weirdest wallpaper in all of New Leaf. 
* I paid off my latest home loan, then ordered a secret storage room from Nook's Homes.
* I woke up Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed his destination: Kenya. 
* I gave a scallop to Pascal in exchange for a helm. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by planting some flower seeds, and catching twenty fish.  
* I bought a decoy duck from Harvey's RV.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
Made a Snowman and played Snowman Bingo.
Completed the daily town maintenance.
Found the money rock.
Found the ore rock.
Worked on decorating the town.
Completed the daily town initiatives.
Worked at the Café.
Purchased wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah.
Purchased an item at Re-Tail to prevent my villagers from purchasing it.
Talked to all my villagers.
Helped Lucha deliver a gift to Marina.
Helped Ribbot catch a centipede.
Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
Went bug catching at the island last night.
Went on a few tours.


----------



## Jam86

i recently got my ds back so i went straight onto NL and here was my day lol

-i finally got diva out my town

- then i invited chai, chelsea and etoile, i had to move chai out and back in because i needed to get all her rv furniture & clothes, it's so cute

- i've also been inviting toby to the rv area, i didn't ask him to move in yet because i haven't finished getting his stuff but he is adorable and i can't wait to have him soon

- then finally, i have been time travelling and going back and forth between my town and the island trying to find a nice wetsuit like the pink one but it never appears


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- got invited to kidds house and got a typewriter from him (it was in his fridge...)
- got a treadmill out of a tree
- got the mermaid roof for my house
- sent some mail to tex and velma
- my fortunes were both #17 and i got two blocks
- started a cobblestone bridge public works project


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for catching a snowflake.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Created a perfect Snowmam.
- Completed a daily Meow task for building a snowperson.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## StarFragment

-Today In Met City-​
- Played Snowman Bingo and got a bingo.
- Made a Snowman and got a new bingo card.
- Completed the daily town maintenance.
- Found the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed the daily town initiatives.
- Worked at the Café.
- Took an item from the Police Station.
- Purchased an item at Re-Tail.
- Purchased a house exterior at Nook’s Homes.
- Talked to all my villagers.
- Prevented Francine from moving out of town.
- Helped Peewee get a perfect orange.
- Helped Francine call Lucha over. 
- Worked on decorating the town.
- Sold all the bugs caught at the island last night.
- Went bug catching at the island to sell them tomorrow.
- Went on a few tours


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Rolf invited me to a game of hide-and-seek. Broccolo and Bettina also joined in. I was rewarded with an astro lamp in the mail for winning. 
* Bettina invited me to her house. 
* I caught a pill bug for Tex.
* I set up a scheduled playdate with Agent S. It was easy to remember to be there, because it was right after the Direct.
* Bettina asked for a new piece of furniture. I gave her an astro lamp... yes, the very same one I got from winning hide-and-seek. Some may call it shameless regifting... I call it thoughtful regifting!
* Rolf asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him an orange.  
* Agent S had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Rolf. 
* Broccolo said that he was thinking of moving away... on my birthday no less! I told him no, of course. I think it's so weird that villagers who are friendly with you still want to leave now and then. It's not right!
* Agent S suggested an illuminated clock PWP. 
* I had my fortune told by Katrina. 
* Late last night I set up construction for, and fully paid off, a new flower bed PWP. I did the same today, for a second flower bed. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by picking up 10 things from the island drop-off box, and catching a horned beetle on the island (a horned elephant, to be precise). 
* I bought a large tea table from Harvey's shop.


----------



## corvus516

I finally got the golden shovel! I don't think I'll be using it for it's actual purpose of growing money trees though (that's what they're for, right?).

Blaire told me she's going to move out on the 25th even though she's been in my town for about two weeks and that's it; I know my town kinda sucks at the moment but _wow_. I'm letting her go, not because I don't like her or anything, her house is one space off of where I wanted it to be and it annoyed me a lot. Call me petty if you want, haha.

Kyle has moved in now which is great since he's one of my favourite villagers. His house is right next to the police station and the two look very similar, apart from the fact that the police station is taller than most houses, which I didn't realise until today.

I cut down a lot of unnecessarily placed trees because I thought that there was a limit to how many trees you can plant in a town, turns out I planted some cedar saplings too far from the north so that's why they didn't grow.

I updated my Dream Address for the first time in a while for the 5,000 Bells because that was the amount I needed to get 2 million Bells in my account thingy... ABD? I don't remember what it's called. No one's visited my dream town yet...


----------



## Darby

Finally finally finally plot reset Diana after spending what felt like an eternity in plot resetting hell but it did take quite a bit more effort than I expected, I’d just named my new save file Giveup and there it was, just right. So I’m glad I didn’t give up. Even though it took a few hours. And I almost did once but I really wanted her nearby Muffy’s house so Muffy wouldn’t be all by herself.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

- boone wanted an orange so i grabbed him one, he gave me a star globe in return
- got letters from kidd, velma, and tex
- got a lilypad table and a backyard pool out of a couple trees
- kicks store opened on main street, however i first got on too late to go see it
- my fortunes were #24 and #2, so i got a 1-up mushroom and a block floor
- bought the cabana bed 
- moe had me deliver a gift to velma, it was a grey tartan tee. she gave me a scale armor suit in return


----------



## quattrohayabusa

I spent the last two days gathering seashells from Club Tortimer to cover my entire island with thinking it would completely negate wharf roaches, tiger beetles, etc from spawning so I could just focus on the tree beetles. I was reading conflicting statements online so I wasn't sure whether it would make a difference or not, turns out it didn't. At least hermit crabs don't seem to spawn anymore haha....


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my house.
- Caught 5 snowflakes and traded them to the Snowmam for an ice floor.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Bunnie's house. My villagers didn't really ask for many favors but caught a sea butterfly for Dotty since she wanted an ocean fish. Stitches also visited my house.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* I set up a scheduled visit with Eunice at my house, and then immediately after, Ankha wanted to set up a scheduled visit at HER house, too. I accidentally ended up setting them both up for the same time... but I was able to run to Ankha's house, and then from there, run back to my house and make it in time for both visits. I felt like a super star.
* Agent S had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Ankha. 
* Eunice asked to come visit... again?! I guess she just can't get enough of my house. 
* Eunice also asked for a piece of fruit late on. I gave her a peach. 
* Broccolo requested a replacement item for a tangerine chair. I gave him a robo-lamp. 
* I found a lost item on the ground that ended up belonging to Rolf. 
* I got a tribal mask in the mail from Gulliver.  
* I ordered a Worthy Painting from Redd. I'm pretty sure I already have this one, though... alas. 
* I hit the gem motherload on my money rock today! I've had a gold nugget drought this last week or so, only to score three of them now! 
* I completed two Meow tasks by uploading my dream address, and wearing my lucky item (polka shorts; I had to order them from my catalogue). I gave them to Cyrus right away... unfortunate, I just ended up with another golden clock instead of something new. That was a disappointment for sure, but I know I'll fill out the golden set some day.
* I ordered a tree-stump chair from Jingle's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging a piece of clothing on my wall.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Received a mango from a villager so I planted it in town to grow my first mango tree.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Eunice wanted a replacement for her complex machine. I gave her a spherical radar.
* Tex had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Chops. It was a folk tunic, that he put on right away. It changed up his look quite a lot from the red ringmaster coat he was wearing before, but... I kind of like it. I told him it looked good on him (granted, I'd probably tell him that he looks good in everything), and he was happy. He gave me the shirt he had been wearing, and said that I should wear it, since we look the same. I'm not so sure about that, Chops...
* Broffina wanted an orange. I gave her a perfect one, just for a special treat!
* Chops offered to sell me an Amazing Painting, but then changed his mind and gave it to me for free. It turned out to be a new and genuine painting, so I donated it to the museum. Way to go, Chops! You never let me down. 
* I caught a koi for Broccolo. 
* Broffina suggested a modern clock PWP. 
* Late last night I set up, and completed the payment for, another flower bed PWP. I did the same for another one today. 
* I got new wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah. 
* I gave a scallop to Pascal in exchange for some pirate's armor (I get this from him all the time!).
* I made a wish on a shooting star. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by selling some stuff at Re-Tail, and wearing my lucky item (animal-print shirt). 
* I ordered a dirt floor from Booker's RV. 
* I bought a yellow hibiscus start from the island shop, then completed a giant-dragonfly tour for extra medals.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I just restarted my new leaf town after not playing for years ^^ I was really missing it. And I'm so excited about the set up and I even got cherries, my favorite!! I'm very addicted already lol


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Bought a heart tee from the Able Sisters for Anicotti's upcoming birthday.
- Ordered a simple love seat from my catalog that I plan to refurbish for my alt to give her.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task by catching a snowflake.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Dotty came for a surprise visit for a short while in my house. I gave Melba some new furniture. I also visited Stitches' house. Rosie had something that Melba forgot at her house so I delivered that for her. Sly wanted a fish from the river so I caught him a carp. The Northern Lights also we're out tonight so I saw that. I went to K.K. Slider's concert, Mitzi was also there and I got an aircheck of "K.K. Waltz".


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Bettina invited me to a game of hide-and-seek, along with Tex and Broffina. 
* I buried a time capsule for Tex.
* Broffina had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Chops. He ended up selling the gift to me, as it was something he didn't need anymore.
* Broccolo asked for an ocean fish. I caught him a red snapper.  
* Bettina requested some fruit. I gave her a pear. 
* I unlocked the cafe mini game! I can start working the next day that I play as my bf. 
* I paid off my latest home loan.
* I completed two Meow tasks by planting some fertilizer, and sending a letter to myself in the future with five-thousand bells attached. 
* I gave a scallop to Pascal in exchange for a ship deck carpet. 
* I bought a metal-and-wood table from Harvey's shop.


----------



## King koopa

Haven't posted in a while, but here's what I did in my first town:
A friend of mine took my Gayle from my town since I kept tting to save Gayle for my friend.
Worked at the Cafe and this time didn't use nookipedia and still got it all right.
Mint gave me her picture, just need Margie's and curly's pictures now!
Someone lost a book near my monstrosity forest of perfect pears, that turned out to be Celia's. She gave me the 3rd copy if her picture.
In my second town:
(Forgot to metion wensday, chief plopped his house in the perfect spot).
Checked the campsite and merengue was in there. I invited her, and merengue is moving into my NH island as well,  so I'll have her in two games.
Breeded a purple rose on accident due to snow, but it's ok.
Also got an orange pansy the same way.
Peewee wanted new furniture, so I gave him a mega freakoid i had in storage. I got an after school jacket as a reward.
Planted a perfect peach tree.


----------



## Reaper3201430

Just started a new town on my New Leaf game last night. I really do miss some of the things this game has. Hopefully NH can catch up.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, it was snowing in my town for a few minutes but it stopped after that. Dotty visited my house. I also visited Mitzi's house. I bought a present for Rosie since her birthday is coming up soon. I also managed to catch a dung beetle and donate it to the museum since I've never caught one before. Bunnie wanted some perfect fruit but I could only give her regular fruit since I don't have perfect fruit. Beardo also wanted a stringfish so I gave one to him from the ones I've gathered up in storage.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing the simple love seat I ordered to green for Anicotti.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging a shirt on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Eunice had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Rolf. He ended up selling it to me, instead (it was a bunny shirt). 
* I dug up and retrieved Chops' time capsule for him. He sent me a drip pail in the mail as a reward. 
* I set up a scheduled visit with Bettina at her house, and just barely made it in time... and only because I just noticed that she was in her house and decided to walk in, not even looking at what time it was. I bought a noodle tee that she had been displaying. 
* I got an orange for Rolf. 
* I set up construction for, and fully paid off, another flower bed PWP.
* I completed one Meow task by planting some flower seeds. 
* I ordered an egg chair from Zipper's RV.


----------



## King koopa

Here's what I did in my first town :
Sold ankha to one of my other friends. Ankha was a way popular choice and pretty much everyone wanted her, new leaf or new horizons. But I had to pick one, so I did. Sorry, @KatieLavender  but, I can try to get her agian.
Found Sterling in my campsite. I really liked his design, so played a couple of games with him, and he mentioned moving in, but instead of playing a game, he told me his name, and poof now he's moving in. 
Mint asked me to give a package that was delivered to hippeux, and the reward was a fresh tee.
Curly was inside fang's house and asked for a river fish so I caught one and got a sleek lamp.
Margie was looking for furniture, so I gave her the sleek lamp. Margie gave me her harp as a replacement.
In my second town:
Peanut asked for a sea bass, so I caught her one. Shockingly, she gave her picture, despite I just started the town! I think peppy villagers have the highest chance of giving out pictures, because bunnie did the same thing in my first town.
Peewee was in a conversation with teddy about how they were as babies. It ended with teddy sad, but the conversation made me laugh so hard, especially when peewee said "Waaaaaaaaa! mama! *doing the crying emote* baby hungry!" Then peewee said I WANT TEDDY NOW! In all caps and it was funny because he was talking to teddy.
Sent cherry a letter with money in it to complete the meow challenge of sending money in a letter.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Dotty's house. I sent several letters to my villagers. Beardo had something for Mitzi so I delivered that for him. Dizzy wanted me to catch him a bluegill which I tried to catch but just couldn't find one. Mitzi visited my house as well. I also gave Bunnie some new furniture. Stitches wanted perfect fruit but I don't have those in my town so I could only give him regular fruit.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Broffina asked for an ocean fish. I caught her a football fish. 
* Bettina wanted a piece of fruit. I gave her a persimmon. 
* Eunice requested some new furniture. I gave her a wall-mounted monitor. 
* I got the Skilled Angler and Seafood Maniac badges from Phineas.
* I ordered an expansion to my second-floor room from Nook's Homes. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by planting a perfect apple, and getting my hair done at Shampoodle's. 
* I bought a garden lantern from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Colton gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Picked up my simple love seat from Cyrus.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge. 10 more to go for the gold badge!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Yuka gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing the regal vanity to royal blue.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I dug up Stitches' time capsule and gave it to him. Melba wanted to come over to my house so we scheduled a time and she visited later. Dotty wanted a fish from the ocean so I caught a dab for her. Melba got something that was supposed to be for Sly so I delivered that for her and it turned out that Sly bought it for me as a present.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my regal vanity from Cyrus.
- Built a Snowboy just for the fun of it since the snow will be melting soon. It was close, but not perfect.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Chops invited himself into my house for a visit while I was messing around with my Amiibo cards. I'm not doing anything weird with this magic lamp, Chops, just don't worry about it... 
* I got an apple for Ankha.
* Tex told me that he was planning on moving out. I told him that it was okay. I remember when I first saw his move-in plot, looked him up, and was a little bummed out that I was going to get a penguin villager... but I've come to really like Tex. He may even be my favorite penguin. He was never intended to be one of my permanent residents, but I'll still be a little sad to see him go, all the same. 
* I ordered a fairy-tale roof from Nook's Homes. 
* I got the Amiibo cards I ordered in the mail! I scanned in Bob's card first, and asked him to move in. I'm so excited! This is the first time I've ever invited a villager from an Amiibo card. I've never had Bob in New Leaf, so I'm really looking forward to finally having him in my town! I also didn't know until now that you can get free Meow coupons every day with the Amiibo cards; what a game changer! I'm going to start adding that to my daily routine, now.
* I was wandering around my town when I saw a Jacob's Ladder! I couldn't believe it! I went to the town hall and, lo and behold, I'd finally achieved perfect town status! Today is awesome. I started construction on, and paid for, another flower bed PWP. I hope that another PWP won't ruin my perfect town, but if so, I'll just demolish it. 
* I found Katie wandering around the town. I took her to my boyfriend's town. It's been a while since I visited, but I feel safe to do so now that I know that Bob is moving in and I won't be getting any straggler move-ins from his town. 
* I ordered a Gallant Statue from Redd. 
* I completed three Meow tasks by smashing a breakable rock, sending a letter to myself with bells attached, and hitting the money rock eight times. 
* I bought a zen barrel from Harvey's shop.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Mitzi told me that she was moving out of my town but I stopped her from doing so. Beardo wanted some new furniture so I bought him something from the store and gave it to him. I also made a delivery for Dotty to Bunnie. Melba wanted some fruit so I gave her a mango. Bunnie also wanted to have an ocean fish so I caught an olive flounder for her.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Attended Anicotti's birthday party and gave her presents with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.
- Got the silver Refurbishing badge from Phineas!
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Ankha invited me to her house for a visit. I bought an upright vacuum that she was displaying. 
* Eunice asked for some new furniture. I gave her a mummy's casket. Everyone could use one of those, you know? 
* I got an orange for Broccolo. 
* Broccolo had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Chops. I was asked to guess what it was, and it was clothing... of course. 
* I popped in for a little bit as my character, because I wanted to see if I could move in another one of my Amiibo card villagers. I scanned in Hamlet's card, and he said that he would replace Broffina. I agreed, and Broffina was instantly in boxes. How convenient! I'm not sure what this will mean for Tex, who was planning his own move sometime next week. Will he still be moving, or will Broffina moving out first interrupt his original moving schedule? I guess I'll see what happens. 
* I got some superb coffee beans and a coffeemaker for working at the Roost. 
* I paid off my latest home loan, then ordered an expansion for my second-floor room. 
* I woke up Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed his destination: Canada. 
* I got the Village Representation badge from Phineas. 
* I completed one Meow task by selling seashells. 
* I bought a Do-Not-Enter sign from Harvey's Shop.


----------



## kalliopes82

I'm still very new but I got my campsite set up today, paid 100k on my 2nd house loan, and the Able Sisters' spot is under construction! AND then I learned about this forum and my mind is blown. Full day here!

It's really neat to see everyone else's accomplishments too! I'll get there someday bet


----------



## King koopa

Here's what I did in my main town:
Sterling set up where he wanted to put his house today. It wasn't in a bad spot, and I kind of like it because he moved near pudge's house is, so now pudge has a neighbor.
Fuchsia wanted an apple so I got her a perfect apple from my secret storeroom. She gave me a drum set as a reward.
Margie wanted some new furniture, so I gave her a sleek bed I've had in my secret storeroom for 2 months. I got a sitar as a reward.
Worked at the cafe without using nookipedia. I did pretty well and guessed Apollo's order right on the first try.
Kept trying to breed the blue rose. So far I'm doing OK. It's challenging, but I've been told a blue rose is a rare hybrid, so i'm not expecting to get it right from the get-go.
Went to the island to get some bugs. It only took 10 minutes, because it was hammerhead shark and atlas beetle city out there!

Here's what I did in my second town:
Kyle wanted something to replace his iron frame. I got him a blue bench customized with a sapphire, despite not fitting his house at all lol.
Someone lost a golden bag near my house. It turned out to be cherry's bag. She also gave me a sleek sofa as a reward.
Started breeding for pink roses for peanut's house. (In both my main town and this one, I surround each villager's house with a different color flower. For example I surrounded fang's house with blue pansies in my main town.)
Built my first snowmam with this character. It was snowing, so there were lots of snowflakes to get. I got an ice wall, ice floor, and an ice chair from all that snowflake collecting.


----------



## Haru Okumura

First things first, talked to Sable
Met Gulliver and Tortimer for the first time! 
Correctly guessed that Gulliver was in Singapore 
Moved some flowers around, mostly near my house and town hall
Ordered the shoji screen and tatami floor from Joan's RV
Obtained a tatami bed from Soleil (I think? Could've been Hazel), gonna look so good with the shoji and tatami
Donated 17,000 bells to the cobblestone bridge project, just 110,200 bells to go!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging a piece of clothing on my wall.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge. If all goes as planned, I should be able to get the gold badge tomorrow!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Chops requested some replacement furniture for a Wii U. I gave him a pine bonsai. 
* Ankha asked for an apple. I did her one better and gave her a perfect apple; she's royalty, after all!
* Eunice had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Bettina. It was a blue-stripe shirt, that she put on right away. I told her that it looked nice (it did), and she gave me a fall leaf shirt in return. Also, I learned that Tex is still planning on moving out next week, so that's good to know. 
* I'm on an Amiibo rampage! I scanned in my Klaus Amiibo card, and he's going to be replacing Eunice. I can't wait to have him! 
* I set up the construction for, and fully paid off, another flower bed PWP. This should be the last one!
* I completed one Meow task by planting a perfect apple. 
* I bought a ring toss from Harvey's shop.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, there's no more snow on the ground in my town, the trees are green and the grass has returned. I found a lost item and it turned out that it belonged to Stitches. Bunnie also told me that she was moving out of my town, it's kind of unusual for this to happen like two days in a row, but I stopped her. Sly had a present for Mitzi so I delivered that for him, Mitzi also had me guess what was inside and I guessed correctly so she gave me a prize. Beardo wanted some new furniture so I found a nutcracker in my house that I thought would look good in his and gave it to him. Mitzi also wanted some fruit so I gave her an apple. Rosie wanted a dab so I caught one for her.


----------



## hakutaku

I got Gabi's picture today! It came as a surprise lol. It did take a while since she was one of my OG villagers when I restarted back in May last year, but I'm glad to have it!

Lopez also suggested a moai statue, which I don't think I'll be using,,but it's been a while since I had a pwp suggested. 

I also buried a time capsule for Tiffany and compared Deena to a pretzel.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Renovated my room - the tatami floor and shoji wallpaper look so good together
Talked to Sable again, who's really warmed up to me
Visited Tortimer Island for the first time
Played some of the tours, winning 18 medals in the process
Went home to plant several non-native fruit around my town, specifically lychee, durian and bananas
Farmed bells, traveled back and forth between the Island and Berseria for a couple of hours
Filled in a lot of bug and fish entries within the same timespan
Gave Soleil a tea table
Completed the cobblestone bridge project
Paid off my debt for the first expansion
Caught a whale shark! Which I then donated to Blathers
Today was mostly bell farming with the occasional Blathers trip.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I visited Melba's house. Bunnie also visited mine. Stitches wanted some new furniture so I gave him something that I had in storage. Redd was in my town but the only things I haven't donated to the Museum yet we're forgeries so I didn't buy anything from him. Mitzi wanted some perfect fruit but I could only give her regular fruit since I don't have perfect fruit. Bunnie also wanted a centipede so I got one for her.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Agent S requested some replacement furniture. I gave her a bee which, as I've mentioned before, is far superior to furniture. 
* I caught a goldfish for Chops. 
* Agent S requested a piece of fruit. I gave her a mango. 
* I'm out of control! I scanned in Renee, and now Bettina is in boxes, ready to be moved out tomorrow. Yahoo! Of course I had to go through pretty much all my villagers before Wisp would suggest Bettina, but at least the deed is done. 
* I got a dream catcher in the mail from Gulliver. 
* I got an espresso maker and some superb coffee beans for working at the Roost.
* Booker told me that Phineas was in town, but I could not find him anywhere. I found Katie wandering around instead... I wonder if I just missed Phineas, or if Booker messed up? Regardless, I took Katie over to my boyfriend's town... or would have, if she hadn't strayed behind to pick up her bag. This is, what, the third time that's happened?! Oh well. 
* I achieved over 50,000 points on my HHA evaluation! That's my highest score so far. I'm going to try and aim for the maximum HHA score on my boyfriend's house, so that he can get the golden home exteriors. I've always been so bad at it... but this time will be different!
* I completed two Meow tasks by catching a bee, and catching twenty bugs.  
* I ordered an egg table from Zipper's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Visited a few dream addresses to work on the dreamer badge.
- Found Phineas and finally got the gold Ms. Sandman badge! The only badge I have left to get is the gold bell-saving badge now.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 



LoyalDragonfly said:


> * Booker told me that Phineas was in town, but I could not find him anywhere. I found Katie wandering around instead... I wonder if I just missed Phineas, or if Booker messed up? Regardless, I took Katie over to my boyfriend's town... or would have, if she hadn't strayed behind to pick up her bag. This is, what, the third time that's happened?! Oh well.


I think Katie overrides Phineas, so he won't show up if she's in town. He should be there the next time you log in, though, unless it's raining. He doesn't like the rain. LOL


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling items at Re-Tail.
- Ordered some presents from my catalog for Naomi's birthday tomorrow.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging a shirt on my wall.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Rosie's birthday. I came to her party, Mitzi was also there and I gave her a present. My villagers didn't ask for any favors. I went to the K.K. Slider concert tonight, I saw my old villager Miranda, and got an aircheck of "King K.K." I also came back to Rosie's birthday party and Melba was there.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

LadyDestani said:


> I think Katie overrides Phineas, so he won't show up if she's in town. He should be there the next time you log in, though, unless it's raining. He doesn't like the rain. LOL



Oh, that's interesting! I did not play as my bf today, so I wonder if I'll see Phineas in town tomorrow when I log in as him. Although, it was raining tonight, so hopefully it won't be raining tomorrow, too!

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Today's my birthday! (well, it was yesterday now... but still!) Agent S invited me to her house for a party. Rolf and Chops were there, too!





I was so happy to see them all! The little birthday celebrations is one of my very favorite things in Animal Crossing... I get teary-eyed every time, seeing my animal friends dancing around with joy. Agent S gave me a cutely gift-wrapped birthday hat, too! I think it's one of the only birthday items that I don't have saved over from my old town, so that's definitely nice. I also got birthday letters from Tex, Broccolo, and my mom. The warm fuzzies are real, I tell ya.
* Rolf requested some perfect fruit. I gave him a perfect apple.
* Ankha asked for a new piece of furniture. I gave her a tiki torch.
* I caught Agent S an oarfish.
* Ankha suggested a tower PWP.
* I got Bettina's picture in the mail (I got Eunice's also, when she moved out).
* I scanned in Melba's Amiibo card today, now that I kicked out all of my other normal villagers. I felt a little bad because the only villagers I have left to remove are Tex and Chops, and I just didn't have the heart to kick out Chops after he came to my birthday party, so I picked Tex to move out and he's in boxes now. I can't help but feel guilty about it, but we had a lot of fun together, and I already have his picture, so I know we'll always be friends!
* I set up construction for, and fully paid off, a fairy-tale town hall renovation. I can't wait to get it!
* I went to DJ K.K.'s Saturday night show and got an aircheck of K.K. birthday from him after his live performance.
* I ordered a yule log from Jingle's RV.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Yesterday:

More progress towards befriending Sable
Unlocked Cyrus
Unlocked Leif's garden shop and bought the available flower seeds
Stole Picked flowers and fruits from the island
Planted/moved flowers around my town
Planted flowerbeds around my house and town hall
Planted several non-native fruits (bananas, lychee, mangoes and peaches) 
Built a lamp post next to one of my bridges
Today:

Talked to Sable
Bought turnips from Joan for 117 Bells each
Paid off the 198,000 Bell loan
Full funded the Campsite
Planted more flowers and saplings
Obtained a space shuttle from Hazel, looks good on my dresser
Planted bananas on the beach
Wasted 6 bananas yesterday because I planted them in the wrong place 
Lesson learned.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Bob invited me to a game of hide-and-seek, along with Rolf and Hamlet. I got a modern wood sofa as a reward for winning. 
* I got a peach for Agent S. 
* I scanned in my Keaton Amiibo card; he should be the last one to complete my dream town! Poor Chops is in boxes, and I do feel a little sad about that. He not only came to attend my birthday party, but also sent me a Valentines Day card, too. Thankfully, my boyfriend came to visit and asked him to move in, so Chops will still be around for visiting in his town. I feel a lot better about the move, now! I hope I can get his picture, tomorrow.  
* I got a sketchbook in the mail from Katie. 
* Just as said, Phineas was in town today! I got the Happy Homer Bronze Badge and the Happy Homer Silver Badge from him. 
* As myself, I set up construction for, and paid off, a custom-design sign. Unfortunately, I had ended up placing it incorrectly, so I'll need to demolish it tomorrow and try to put it in the right place next time. 
* I ordered a new back room from Nook's Homes. 
* I got a siphon and some superb coffee beans from working at the Roost. 
* I ordered a wave breaker from Gulliver's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Naomi's birthday and gave her a present from both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and 1 of them was new so I added it to my collection.


----------



## tessa grace

Idk if i've posted here yet but a couple days ago i finished my rock garden and its lovely <3


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Bunnie wanted some new furniture so I bought something from the store for her. Mitzi wanted perfect fruit but since I don't have those in my town, I could only give her regular fruit. I also caught a yellow butterfly for Dotty.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Spring is here, and with it, new bug babies! I caught a yellow butterfly, a common butterfly, and a peacock butterfly. I donated them all to the museum.
* I had to catch a bee for one of my daily Meow tasks, and I ended up getting stung once before I successfully caught one... thankfully, Ankha had me covered by kindly giving me some medicine. How sweet! 
* Agent S invited me to her house for a scheduled visit. I bought a ninja shirt from her that she was displaying. 
* Ankha had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Agent S. I got... a garbage pail as thanks. Could be worse. 
* I got a cherry for Broccolo. 
* Rolf wanted some new furniture for his house. I gave him a bee. Bees for everyone! 
* Bob asked for a river fish. I gave him a rainbow trout. 
* I got a petition from Hamlet for a Power-Somersaulting Class. Sounds cool to me. I took it to my boyfriend's town and got signatures from my old villagers, Blaire, Coco, and Jay.
* I scanned in my Tabby Amiibo card, not to invite her to live here (although I do love Tabby) but to see what happens when I ask the visiter to give me something. I knew I would get Meow coupons, but I didn't know that I would also get a new piece of furniture! I got a space station... I wonder if it's always something new that I don't have yet in my catalogue? I'll have to keep trying every day. 
* I set up the demolition of the custom-design sign for tomorrow. 
* I woke up Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed his destination: The Netherlands. 
* I completed three Meow tasks by shooting down a balloon present, catching a bee, and catching nineteen other bugs. 
* I bought a casual display stand from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Finally unlocked the QR code machine
Sold my turnips
Convinced Hazel to stay 
Spent enough Bells at Nook's Cranny to unlock T&T Mart
Unlocked Kicks (currently under construction)
Completed 50% of the fish encyclopedia
Completed 50% of the sea creatures encyclopedia
Joined Club Tortimer
Unlocked and fully funded the Dream Suite
Ken invited me to his home. Unfortunately I didn't have enough Bells to buy his swords, so I'll try to get invited again tomorrow.
Yesterday was uneventful by comparison. I bough a legitimate painting from Redd and reached 1,000,000 Bells via the island. Also planted a bunch of flowers and fruits around my town.


----------



## Merielle

Today I finally managed to get the gold balloon hunter badge!  My slingshot gets to take a nice long break in the closet now.  Aside from that, just the usual daily maintenance and villager requests, though I think I've finally bred up all the blue roses I'll want as well.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* I caught a honeybee. It's so cute! I donate it to the museum, but I'll have to make sure to catch an extra one as me sometime this month so I can display it in my house with my other bugs. 
* I caught a pill bug for Hamlet. 
* Rolf had a present he wanted me to deliver to Broccolo... who was standing right next to him. Nevertheless, I was happy to help. It ended up being a lite polka shirt, which Broccolo put on right away. I was expecting to be asked how it looked on him, but Broccolo must have been really confident because he didn't even ask. Good for him! Of course, he really does look cute in everything...
* Broccolo asked for a replacement for a bug in his house. I gave him a honeybee. 
* I found a lost item on the ground. It belonged to Bob. 
* I scanned in my Velma Amiibo card, and asked for an item. I got a polka-dot low table and some Meow coupons. 
* I got the Fish Maniac badge and the Letter Writer badge from Phineas. 
* I bought some cornstalks from Harvey's shop.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Explored Aika, Hitokui, and an urbanized town called Toremoro through the Dream Suite
Spent the next couple of hours visiting random towns
Scanned some QRs for outfits and the town flag
Got my fortune told at Katrina's tent
Managed to get invited to Ken's home, immediately bought his ninja sword (really want that samurai armour from Hitokui too)
Woke Gulliver up and sent him to Scotland
Played hide-and-seek with T-Bone, Hazel and Victoria
Received an apple from Jitters - all I need now are cherries and oranges (not counting persimmons)
Kicks and T&T Mart should be opening tomorrow morning.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Ankha invited herself in for a visit while I was in my house. 
* Broccolo invited me over for a visit at his house. I bought a lite polka shirt from that he had been displaying. 
* Broccolo had a gift that he wanted me to deliver to Klaus. It was a #2 shirt, which he wore instantly. It's... not quite the same as his gold-armor shirt, but it's not bad. Of course I'll be sending him another gold-armor shirt in the mail, though, and if he feels like wearing it again, it can't be helped. 
* Klaus asked for a new piece of furniture to replace a tiki torch in his room. I gave him an ice side table. 
* I got a pear for Hamlet. 
* I scanned in Coach's card for the day and got an item (a fancy doll) and some Meow coupons. 
* I set up construction for, and fully paid off, a custom-design sign; this time in the right place! 
* I had my fortune told by Katrina.
* I completed three Meow tasks by planting some flower seeds, sending a letter to one of my villagers with a present attached, and getting my hair done at Shampoodle's.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, Dizzy had something for Sly so I delivered that for him and it turned out to be a present for me. I also gave Sly an apple since he wanted one. Dotty wanted an ocean fish so I caught a koi for her.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pango gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Apparently, I completed a Meow task yesterday that I didn't remember because I had a coupon waiting for me today.


----------



## Merielle

Tipper agreed to move out!  She'll be leaving on the 10th—she's been a dear, but I'd like to have my tenth slot freed up again, in case I get a dreamie in my campsite.  I did some island tours to work towards my gold medalist badge, visited some dream addresses and got my bronze dreamer badge.  I also changed from my winter outfit to something more spring-y and updated my ID photo accordingly.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Rolf requested a piece of fruit. I gave him a lychee. 
* Hamlet wanted some replacement furniture. I gave him - what else - a bee!
* Ankha invited me to a game of hide-and-seek with Rolf and Bob. I got a candy jar as an award for winning. 
* I caught a horse mackerel for Broccolo. 
* I scanned in my Portia Amiibo card today, and got a new item (checkout counter) and some Meow coupons. 
* I paid off my latest home loan, and ordered a new room to the left of the main room. 
* I got a coffee cup and some superb coffee beans for working at the Roost. 
* I ordered a Warm Painting from Redd. I'm pretty sure I already have this painting in the museum... oh well. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by buying an axe and having five fossils assessed by Brewster. 
* I bought a casual display stand from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Cleaned up some excess hybrid flowers that have spawned recently.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down some trees and planted a few bushes along my main path.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today, I gave Dizzy some new furniture. Beardo told me he was moving out of my town but I stopped him from doing so. Stitches had something that he borrowed from Mitzi and forgot to give back so I delivered that for him. Rosie also invited me over to her house so we scheduled a time and I visited her later. Mitzi wanted a butterfly so I caught a peacock butterfly for her.


----------



## Kumori

Setting up some spots to relocate villager homes! And relocating my home, paying off a bridge and mucking around with town flag and tune.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Keaton wanted an ocean fish. I gave him a tuna. 
* Hamlet had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Ankha. 
* Bob asked for a piece of fruit. I gave him a lemon. 
* I found a lost item on the ground. It belonged to Ankha - the first villager I asked! 
* I scanned in my Bertha Amiibo card and got a new item (alpine shelf) and some Meow coupons. 
* Eggbert was in my campsite. A cute villager, but I've already got all my dreamies. 
* I got new wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah, including a new office wall. 
* I caught a loach and donated it to the museum. 
* I set up construction for, and fully paid off, a hot springs. I set it right next to Rolf's house (just the thing for those sore muscles and joints!), and I think it looks really cute with the waterfall and river behind it. 
* Katie was wandering around in town. I took her to my boyfriend's town. 
* I ordered a tree-stump chair from Jingle's RV.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I played hide and seek with Dotty who also invited Beardo and Melba
Sly asked me for a river fish so I caught him a loach
I gave Melba some new furniture
I got Sly a cherry


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found a lucky clover!
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and 1 of them was new so I added it to my collection.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Broccolo had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Bob. He said that he would have done it himself, but that he was too hungry to move. I understand completely, and I knew that Bob would, as well. It was a beaded shirt, which Bob put on right away. I'm quite partial to his original shirt, but this one is cute as well. 
* Bob asked for a new piece of furniture. What else could I give him other than his very own bee? 
* Klaus requested some fruit. I gave him an apple. 
* Agent S said that she was thinking of moving, but I stopped her from considering it any further. 
* I got a letter from Tex in the mail, saying that I could dig it up and keep the contents, since he's not here anymore. I totally forgot all about that. The present in the time capsule was a standing spotlight... just the kind of thing that would be perfect for him. I miss you, Tex. 
* I scanned in my Hans Amiibo card and got a new item (a lotus lamp!!! I've been looking for this for a while, now), and some Meow coupons. 
* I paid off my latest home loan, and ordered an expansion for the main left room of my house. 
* I got some cream and sugar along with some superb coffee beans for working at the Roost.
* I completed one Meow task by selling some seashells. 
* I bought a flower wreath from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Planted some more bushes along my main pathway.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Dizzy wanted some fruit so I gave him a cherry
I found all four fossils and sold them
I played hide and seek with Stitches, Dizzy, and Melba and I managed to win
Sly had something that Bunnie forgot at his house so I delivered that for him
I gave Melba some new furniture that I bought from the store
Bunnie needed to talk to Stitches about something so I brought him over to her house
I donated a Beautiful Statue to the Museum after I bought it from Redd yesterday
Melba wanted a butterfly so I caught a peacock butterfly for her
I went to K.K. Slider's concert at night and got an aircheck of "Steep Hill", Mitzi and my old villager Miranda were also there


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Bob had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Melba.
* Melba wanted some fruit. I got her a cherry. 
* Klaus invited me over to his house for a scheduled visit. I bought an MVP shirt that he was displaying in his house. 
* Agent S asked to visit my house, as well. 
* I scanned my Tabby Amiibo card and got a new item (a wobbelina), and some Meow coupons.
* I caught a tadpole and donated it to the museum. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by planting some fertilizer and wearing my lucky item (blue pumps). 
* I bought a platform from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Becky gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Melba told me that she was moving out of my town but I stopped her
Stitches visited my house
Rosie got a package that was supposed to be for Melba so I delivered that for her
Dizzy wanted a butterfly so I caught a yellow butterfly for him
I gave Mitzi some new furniture
Bunnie wanted an orange so I got one for her


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* Keaton asked for some furniture. I gave him a giant trevally. I just feel like he needs a fish of some sort for his beach house. 
* Renee had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Hamlet. 
* I've got big plans! I've wanted to put a sphinx PWP near Ankha's house, and even though I personally love the current placement of her home and despite that she totally has enough room for one near her house, Isabelle doesn't seem to agree. I just can't seem to ge it to fit anywhere near her house, for some reason. So I decided that it's time to try and move her house somewhere else so I can put the sphinx near it. To that end, I scanned in my Tabby Amiibo card and had her move in, replacing Ankha. Once she's in, I'll try moving in Ankha again with her own card, and hopefully (eventually) she'll end up in a better place for putting PWPs nearby. It may take a few cycles, but I'm determined! 
* I paid off my latest home loan, and ordered an expansion to my left main room. 
* I correctly guessed Gulliver's destination: Scotland.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Cut down a tree and planted a new tree and some bushes along my main path.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Melba wanted some fruit so I gave her a pear
Bunnie visited my house
Dizzy had something that he borrowed from Melba and forgot to give back so I delivered that for him


----------



## letisbloom

Grab the last of Saharah wallpaper *.*


----------



## Haru Okumura

Added a fridge and island to my kitchen (it's coming along nicely, just needs food and more space)
Convinced Jitters to stay
Caught my first coelacanth! Only took a few minutes to spawn and catch, much longer than the few hours I expected (still no tuna )
Obtained the Village Representative medal
Fully funded the fountain
Unlocked the secret storeroom
Cut down one of the trees and planted more bananas on the island (gotta get those beetles)
I've been feeling a bit burnt out so I've been focusing on shops, PWPs and my house. Also built three rooms over the past week - a bedroom, a kitchen, and the basement. Meanwhile, Kicks and the museum's second floor both opened the other day.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Beardo had a gift for Sly so I delivered that for him
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Bunnie visited my house again
Daisy was in my campsite and after a bit of convincing, I got her to move into my town!
Stitches wanted some fruit so I gave him a mango
I gave Dizzy some new furniture
Dotty wanted a butterfly so I caught a tiger butterfly for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by planting 3 trees or bushes.
- Planted two cedar trees flanking my Train Station entrance.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Bought the Nefertiti sculpture from Redd
More progress towards the kitchen (ordered a classic table from the catalog and added a ranch chair)
Obtained the Good Samaritan badge
Anchovy moved in (after convincing him to move to my town)
Bought an antique clock to place in the main room
Uploaded my town into the dream suite


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I got Beardo an apple since he wanted some fruit
I found all four fossils and sold them
Sly had something that was for Dotty so I delivered that for him
Dizzy and Beardo asked me to change their phrases so I changed it back to their default ones, they've been using Bunnie's for a while
I gave Beardo some new furniture
Stitches wanted a butterfly so I got a birdwing butterfly that was in storage for him


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Received a lucky clover in the mail from Mom.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Beardo wanted to visit my house so I scheduled a time and he came later
Daisy's house is being built so it looks like she'll move into my town tomorrow
I found all four fossils and sold them and donated a tiger beetle to the Museum
I buried a time capsule for Mitzi
I visited Dotty's house
Dizzy had something that Mitzi forgot so I delivered that for him


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* Rolf came over to my house for an impromptu visit.
* Broccolo asked me to catch him a butterfly, to help him better understand what the butterfly effect is. I'm not sure how helpful it will be, but I caught him a peacock butterfly all the same. 
* Agent S had a present that she wanted me to deliver to Hamlet. 
* Rolf sold me a Famous Painting. Unfortunately, it turned out to be fake... this is the second fake Famous Painting I've received!
* Shep was in my campsite today. 
* I thought that Tabby would already have been moved in by now, but her house is only now just set up for construction. I scanned in my Velma Amiibo card and got a new item (a capsule-toy machine), and some Meow coupons. 
* I picked up what a thought was a weed, only to find that it was actually a four-leaf clover. Lucky! 
* I got a golden watering can from Isabelle for maintaining perfect town status for fifteen days!
* I ordered a Dynamic Painting from Redd. 
* I completed three Meow tasks by buying some stuff from the Able Sisters, ordering three items by catalog, and watering twenty flowers. 
* I ordered a purple-pumpkin head from Jack's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Daisy has moved into my town
Dizzy needed to talk to Rosie so I brought her over to his house
I visited Mitzi's house but couldn't stay for very long
Melba visited my house
I got Stitches some new furniture
Bunnie wanted a pill bug so I caught one for her


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as my bf!)

* I caught a loach for Hamlet.
* Rolf wanted a replacement for his wave breaker. I gave him an oarfish.
* Klaus set up a scheduled visit at his house. I bought a No. 2 shirt that he was displaying. 
* Bob had a petition for a Shoe-Tying Instruction Clinic. Sounds good to me. I got the signatures from my boyfriend's town. Chops ended up being one of the signers; it was so good to see him again! 
* Klaus had a present that he wanted me to deliver to Bob. It was a tin shirt, which he put on right away. I still need to get him his flower shirt again, some day, but he looks good in the tin shirt, too. 
* I scanned in my Portia Amiibo card and got a cabin dresser and some Meow coupons. 
* O'Hare was at my campsite. I feel like he's been here before...
* I got some bagpipes in the mail from Gulliver.
* I got a coffee grinder and some superb coffee beans from working at the Roost. 
* I completed two Meow tasks by selling some seashells, and ordering an arched mermaid door from Nook's Homes.
* I ordered a daisy tee from Blanca's RV.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Yuka, Becky, and Rhonda.
- Rhonda asked to replace the hammock she ended up with so I gave her a pipe organ.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Today in the Huglands... (playing as me!)

* I caught a spider and donated it to the museum. 
* Melba wanted something to replace the baby bear in her room. I gave her a Triforce. 
* Agent S had a petition for National Karaoke Day. Now, that's what I'm talking about! It almost makes me not so annoyed that I got two petitions two days in a row... Nevertheless, I went to my boyfriend's town for the signatures once again. Coco was the last signer. I got to see her in my town square today as well as in my bf's town!  
* Keaton requested some fruit. I gave him an orange. 
* It's time! I scanned in Ankha's Amiibo card and asked her to move in, replacing Tabby. Here's hoping she moves into a better spot for that sphinx this time. 
* I got new wallpaper and carpeting from Saharah. Special note is that I got the lunar horizon wall that I've been hoping to get for a while now! I also got the sand garden carpet. The two of them match my current main room better than the stuff I was using before, so I think I'm going to keep it this way, at least for a little bit. A+ choice, Saharah!
* I completed two Meow tasks by shooting down a balloon present (with a silver slingshot!), and purchasing a new exterior from Nook's Homes (I forgot what it was called. I kinda glossed over it, because it wasn't really something I intended to stick with permanently anyway).
* I bought a round electric sign from Harvey's shop.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving out.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily and a weekly Meow task with my alt by listening to K.K. and refreshing my TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

It rained in my town today, it's the first time I've seen it in a while
Katrina was in my town today but I didn't get my fortune read
Dizzy had something that was for Bunnie so I delivered that for him
Bunnie wanted some fruit so I gave her a mango
I went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "To the Edge", I also saw Melba and my old villager Miranda
I gave Mitzi some new furniture


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in both of my towns, I remembered to change my time for daylight savings before fully logging into the game. That's an accomplishment! LOL

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received a rococo table from Wishy the Star and had Cyrus refurbish it to gothic black.
- Stopped Hans from moving out.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Dotty's birthday so I came to her party. Rosie was also there. I gave Dotty a present. Other than that, my villagers didn't ask for any favors.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Cole gave me another copy of his picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I gave Melba some new furniture
Dotty wanted a cherry so I gave one to her
I caught Rosie a ladybug since she wanted one


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Finally figured out the path border I'll be using (hydrangeas and stumps in a pattern). I've also planted a couple hundred pumpkins but I still have a ton of pumpkins to plant -_-


----------



## JemAC

I’ve recently loaded up my New Leaf town for the first time in a few years and after deciding to reset and spending ages finding a good map and decent villagers, I have settled on one that I like (only disadvantage is a small narrow part right at the top left corner but everything else is good) and my starting villagers are Peanut, Freya, Pekoe, Hugh and Croque which I’m really happy with so today I’ve started up my new town of Adrastea (named after one of Jupiter’s moons), haven’t accomplished much so far today but did a few things:

Met all my villagers, spoke to Isabelle and visited Tom Nook
Picked where my new home would be built
Shook some apples from some trees and sold them at Re-tail
Visited Nookling Junction and purchased a net and a shovel
Collected and sold some seashells
Shook a lot of trees, collected quite a few bells from this and caught 2 bees
Received a ranch tea table from a tree, placed it in my tent and received a lantern from Isabelle
Hit rocks and collected bells from one
Dug up 3 fossils
Planted some of the apples and sold a few more
Agreed that Hugh should buy a locker he’d been eyeing up
Donated a bee to Blathers
Had my fossils assessed (a dinosaur egg, a iguanodon skull and a T.Rex skull) and donated them to the museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Returned a lost book to Grizzly. He said it was passed down from his grandmother. Awww, how sweet! 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Dug up and replanted a few bushes in my residential area to change the placement.
- Planted a bunch of holly and blue-hydrangea bushes around my train station.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by planting at least three bushes.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Rosie had something for Stitches so I delivered that for her, it turned out to be a present for me
I found a lost item that turned out to be Sly's
Bunnie told me that she was moving out but I stopped her
I gave Stitches some new furniture
Dotty wanted a ladybug so I caught one for her
Daisy wanted some perfect fruit but I don't have those so I could only give her regular fruit
Mitzi needed to talk to Dotty so I brought her over to her house


----------



## JemAC

Visited Tom Nook and paid the first 10000 bell payment on my home
Spoke to all my villagers
Found a plot had been sold to Kody, looking forward to welcoming him to Adrastea
Visited Nookling Junction and purchased a cabin dresser which I then placed in my tent
Went round the island and hit the rocks, collected money from the money rock and broke one to find an Amethyst 
Shook trees, caught another bee and received a trunk measure
Planted three more apples
Collected shells from the beach, sold them at Re-tail along with some more apples
Caught a tiger butterfly, yellow butterfly, common butterfly, pill bug and honeybee and donated them to the museum
Dug up one pitfall seed and three fossils
Took fossils to be assessed - a sabertooth torso, a ptera right wing and megacero torso - and donated them to the museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Shamrock Hat from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got the Shamrock Hat from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Beardo wanted an apple so I got one for him
Stitches had something for Melba so I delivered that for him
I gave some new furniture to Daisy
It was Shamrock Day so I got the shamrock hat from Isabelle


----------



## Haru Okumura

Gave Dr.Shrunk some fruit
Obtained the silver fishing rod
Bought food (food furniture?) for my kitchen
Bought a bookcase for my bedroom
Switched from Bell Bloom to the Beautiful Town ordinance
Also talked to everyone during Shamrock Day yesterday - the only green thing I owned was my mayor's hair and a reggae shirt lol. Brewster, Shampoodle and Super T&T Mart all opened this past week.


----------



## JemAC

Introduced myself to my newest villager, Kody
Spoke to all my other villagers
Arranged and attended an afternoon meet up at Croques home
Delivered a gift from Hugh to Freya, correctly guessed it was clothing and became a proud owner of a jester shirt
Sold the jester shirt at Re-Tail, along with a few apples and the shells I’d collected from the beach
Purchased a common bed
Received paw print wallpaper from Isabelle
Found Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed his riddle 
Caught a common butterfly for Peanut and was gifted a crewel tee in return
Hit rocks, collected bells and an emerald
Shook trees and received a sprinkler
Peanut caught up with me again to give me a jester tee that I’d apparently been looking for
Visited Re-Tail again to sell the jester tree and few more bugs I’d caught
Dug up 3 fossils
Visited the museum, donated a ladybug and had fossils assessed and donated them all
Picked up a few weeds around the town


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Rosie had something that was supposed to be for Daisy so I delivered that for her
I found all four fossils and sold them
Mitzi had something that she needed to talk to Rosie about so I brought her over to her house
Daisy wanted an apple so I got one for her
I gave Bunnie some new furniture
I changed Stitches catchphrase back to his default one, he had been using Beardo's
Melba wanted a butterfly, all the butterflies were gone by the time I played but I had one in storage so I gave that to her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## mooseco

Moved the reset center and finally kicked out Buck


----------



## Moonlitnite

A ramp paid off


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Beardo told me he was moving out of my town but I stopped him
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Daisy visited my house
Gulliver was on the beach and I correctly guessed that he was going to Portugal
I gave Mitzi a pear since she wanted to one
Dotty wanted a ladybug so I caught one for her


----------



## JemAC

Had some mail today, received a mummy casket from Gulliver, a pear dresser from Croque and a garbage pail from mum
Saw another plot had sold, this time to Rodney
Shook trees, collected bells and a stepladder
Agreed to give Peanut an apple and received a minimalist ottoman in return
Purchased wallpaper and flooring from Sahara - received round carpet flooring and arched window wallpaper
Visited Nookling Junction and purchased a fishing rod, striped bed and exotic bureau 
Visited Able Sisters and purchased a pink funky dot tee, black denim pants, braided wig and a pink paw print umbrella
Spoke to Tom Nook, paid my 39800 bell loan off and requested to expand
Purchased a mosaic wall from Freya
Hit rocks, collected bells and a ruby
Collected shells from the beach and sold them, along with some apples, at Re-Tail
Gave Peanut advice on purchasing a Pachira - told her she should
Planted a few more apples
Caught and donated a wharf roach
Dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 3 and sold the extra one
Did some fishing, caught a boot, a squid, 2 horse mackerels, a dab, a sea bass, a loach, a tadpole and a yellow perch 
Agreed to sell a horse mackerel to Kody and then donated the rest to the museum
Wished on stars during tonight’s meteor shower - luckily I’d actually read the bulletin board today to find out about this


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## reviveearly

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.



I've been playing a lot of animal crossing new horizon lately, but delve back into my 3ds animal crossing new leaf quite regularly recently. Must be the nostalgia factor and the fact I genuinely love to play my 3ds. So, what did I do in my town today? I spoke to all villagers, lay down a new area I've been wanting to spruce up since the last time I played, which was around 6-7 months ago, wow! anyway, I moved some furniture around, done my paths, now it's a quaint little area leading up to it. Oh, and I also done my house up a bit, it was kinda a mess since last time and something I really wanted to do before I got horizon, but never got around to it even though I played some times after getting animal crossing new horizon which was on release. Also, I know it's not crossing related, but i'm stoked for the new pokemon snap 2!


----------



## JemAC

Received a throne from Wishy in the mail
Rodney moved in today so I introduced myself to him
Spoke to all my other villagers
Shook trees, collected bells and a kiddie bookcase
Hit rocks, received bells and an amethyst 
Dug up four fossils and had them assessed, only two were new so I donated those and sold the other ones
Purchased a Rose Sky Tee and Candy Gingham Shirt from Able Sisters
Visited Nookling Junction but there was nothing of interest to buy today
Managed to take part in the fishing tournament for a short while to catch the biggest mackerel but was running second to Kody
Missed the award ceremony for the fishing tourney unfortunately so will have to wait to see if I get sent a trophy or if I lost second place
Also caught and Olive Flounder and Football Fish which I donated to the museum
Caught and sold some dabs, a squid and whole load of sea bass 
Agreed to purchase a portable toilet from Kody and then sold it, along with shells from the beach and some apples, at Re-Tail


----------



## Haru Okumura

Went to Shampoodle to change my mayor's hairstyle/colour again (not a fan of the way colour and style selection are implemented tbh)
Placed 3rd at the fishing tourney, would've been 2nd but Elmer snuck past Jitters  (forgot about the event and started at 5pm so I barely had time oops)
Received KK Flamenco from KK Slider
Reorganised my room to add a treadmill and the globe I received from Wishy yesterday
Added a basement (not sure what to use it for though, maybe a game room like Anchovy's house)
...Also realised that I completely forgot to buy saplings from Leif


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was the Fishing Tourney where whoever caught the biggest horse mackerel won, I didn't really participate in it but did catch one and gave it to Chip. My villagers didn't ask for any favors.


----------



## chardrich

Got the final upgrade to The Emporium. Managed to pass all 4 Gracie's fashion check which is quite hard with the limited clothing I bought.


----------



## JemAC

Opened up today’s mail, received a silver trophy from Chip for the fishing tourney
Saw another plot had sold, this time to Shari
Purchased turnips
Went to the pier and spoke to Tortimer who told me about his summer island
Spoke to all my villagers
Agreed to deliver a belonging of Hughs back to him from Croque, it was a deer shirt that Hugh had already replaced so I agreed to buy it off him
Was invited round to Kodys house which I gladly accepted
Shook trees and collected bells and a ringside table
Also caught a spider which I donated to the museum
Sold shells and apples at Re-Tail
Freya asked for advice on buying a common chair so I told her she should get it
Visited the shops and purchased a fresh tee from Able Sisters
Dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, only 1 could be donated
Agreed to give Croque one of the other fossils in exchange for a screen and then sold the other two
Hit rocks, collected bells and a ruby
Did some fishing, caught and donated a barbel steed and a carp


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I gave Sly some new furniture
I dug up all the fossils and sold them
Rosie wanted a yellow butterfly so I caught one for her
Bunnie had something for Mitzi so I delivered that for her
Dotty wanted an orange so I got one for her


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received some birch flooring from Kody 
checked turnpike prices during the morning and the afternoon but decided against selling today
introduced myself to Shari who moved in today
spoke to all my other villagers
hit rocks, collected bells and a ruby
shook trees, collected two bees, shells and a lovely dresser
visited Nookling Junction, sold a few items and purchased a white pot
purchased a pink pj shirt from Able Sisters
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, was able to donate 3 and sold the other one
did some fishing, caught and donated a crucian carp and pale chub
gave Hugh an apple, received a round clock in return
submitted a town development permit
ended the day by visiting Tortimers Island - took part in an easy item matching tour and an easy scavenger hunt, collected some bananas and lemons and caught a Miyama Stag, cyclommatus stag, emperor butterfly, puffer fish, saw shark and surgeonfish


----------



## Beanz

on my new island i got K.K to play at my island so that means i can start terraforming. I'm starting to put down paths (arched tile)


----------



## JemAC

Collected items from Tortimers Island from the box on my beach
Planted the lemons and bananas 
Donated the fish and bugs to the museum
Spoke to all my villagers
Hit rocks, collected bells and a ruby
Caught a flea off Freya and donated it to the museum
Checked turnip prices but decided to hold out on selling
Purchased a red dress and overall dress from Able Sisters
Leif opened his shop today so I visited him and purchased a white lily bag, a sapling and watering can
Planted the lily and sapling and then watered the flowers
Gave an apple to Pekoe and received a red gym tee
Sold some fruit and seashells at Re-Tail
Shook trees, caught a bee and picked up a gas pump
Dug up four fossils and had them assessed, donated three and sold the last one
Agreed to buy a shanty wall from Kody, not really something I wanted but he was happy 
Spoke to Isabelle about town development and requested to build a campsite so just need to work on donating the funds for it


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination. He's off to Ireland! Just a little bit late for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Daisy visited my house
I dug up all of the fossils and sold them
I dug up a time capsule for Dizzy
Katrina was in town so I got my fortune read
Dizzy visited my house unannounced for a bit
I gave Dotty some new furniture
Mitzi wanted some fruit so I gave her an apple
Rosie had something that Melba forgot at her house so I delivered that for her


----------



## BluebearL

Been a while since I have listed my accomplishments and I was particularly pleased with today so here:

-Violet decided to move in 
-I removed many, many weeds after a decent break (I didn't have the beautiful town ordinance oof)
-Got the beautiful town ordinance
-planted several roses and lilies in the hopes of breeding some more hybrids to go in my eastern garden
-I ran errands for Dizzy and Bluebear (apple picking and the selection of a new piece of furniture to replace a plant).
-Went through my locker and recycled/sold all unwanted/unneeded items so that I could fit new shopping items in there.
-Played hide and seek with my villagers (I won!)
-Updated passport photo.


----------



## JemAC

Spoke to all my villagers
Visited Croques house, he must like inviting me over as this is the second time in a week
Found that another plot had sold to Jay
Shook trees, collected bells, one bee and a robo lamp
Hit rocks, collected bells and a sapphire
Dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 3 and sold the other
Visited the shops, purchased a red tulip bag and sun cosmos bag from Leif and a blossoming dress from Able Sisters
Paid the full donation to build the campsite
Dug up a Mega Lamentoid, Tall Gongoid and a Mega Oboid
Checked turnip prices and sold my turnips for a profit during the afternoon
Caught a horse mackerel for Peanut and received a Li'l Bro's Tee
Found Gulliver on the beach and helped him to remember that he was travelling to Australia
Traded a common butterfly to Shari and received a spring shirt in return
Sold apples and seashells at Re-Tail
Caught some fish, nothing new today unfortunately, then sold them
Paid the rest of the 98000 bell loan off my home and requested to expand


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in town but I didn't buy anything from him
I dug up all the fossils and sold them
Sly wanted a ladybug so I caught one for him
Dotty thought of "dumpling" as a new nickname for me
I visited Melba's house
Mitzi needed to talk to Bunnie about something so I brought her over to her house
Dizzy visited my house
Dotty wanted an apple so I got one for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday, but I already had all of them in my collection.


----------



## Darby

Today I received the sapling clock. For the first time ever. And a year later I can honestly say that having my save data corrupted visiting that nefarious cyber hacker’s dream town turned out okay after all because I really love this map and I’d never have gotten it otherwise so yay me.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received some green wallpaper as a thank you for visiting his home and an Ayers Rock from Gulliver
introduced myself to Jay who moved in today
spoke to all my other villagers
gave an apple to Shari and received a crossing shirt
delivered a gift from Peanut to Croque (it was a cardboard box that Croque thought was very artistic) and received a jockey shirt in return
collected seashells and picked up some apples, sold them at Re-Tail
agreed with Kody that he should buy a Djimbe Drum
purchased a nine ball tee from Pekoe
shook trees, collected some bells, caught 3 bees and found a lovely bed
hit rocks, collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, was able to donate 2 and sold the others
visited the shops and purchased a white violet bag, yellow lily bag and axe from Leif as well as a milkmaid dress from Able Sisters
swapped some furniture items around in the house and did some rearranging so everything fit better in the bigger space
caught a few fish, though again nothing new today
planted my new flowers and watered the other ones around the island
pulled up a couple of weeds


----------



## Frida644

Today was a really productive day for me! I didn’t know I could create this much in one day xD
Firstly I finished my zodiac garden (okay tbh I’m missing the flowers but we just gonna ignore that) 
Secondly I built a little pathway to my house including a new incline! 
In the process I learned how to put trees on the edge of a cliff!  
I went to able sisters and bought SO MUCH CUTE CLOTHES!
Additionally I finally got the garden bench diy recipe yay! 
Oh and thanks to @airpeaches I got Diana a nice little home on Rosebay!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## BluebearL

-had a chat with all of my villagers 
-found that I had successfully bred a couple of new orange roses, dug them up and watered them so that they would multiply.
-Allowed Rudy to move out.
-Bought a new outfit from the shops.
-Reverted my hair back to blonde, thank you Harriet!
-found the ore rock


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Bunnie visited my house
Melba had something for Mitzi so I delivered that for her
I dug up all the fossils and sold them
Dizzy wanted a butterfly so I got an agrias butterfly for him
Mitzi wanted to open her time capsule so I dug it up and gave it to her
I gave Stitches some new furniture
Dotty visited my house


----------



## JemAC

spoke to all my villagers
had Pekoe over to visit my house
shook trees, caught 2 bees and collected bells and a green chair
hit rocks, collected bells and a ruby
caught a flea off Hugh
sold apples and seashells at Re-Tail
visited the shops, purchased a yellow lily bag and yellow tulip bag from Leif and a denim skirt and pastel checked skirt from Able Sisters
planted my new seeds and watered the flowers
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 2 and sold the others
purchased a modern wood chest from Hugh
caught some bugs, including a peacock butterfly which I donated to the museum
agreed to find Kody a new piece of furniture, gave him a cabin dresser and received a wooden sofa
dug up a squelchoid, a mega sproid and a quazoid
buried a time capsule for Freya, decided to bury it on the beach so I won't confuse it with other crosses on the ground
caught and sold a few fish


----------



## The Foogle

Kept my cats from leaving since i'm trying to sell them. That's it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling my bamboo at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## liquidvongel

In Cancun,
• Did a little bit of fruit planting, since a few of my perfect oranges went leaveless, and oaid a little towards the debt.
• Puck moved out sometime last week. Wasn't particularly attached to him, but I didn't really get to say goodbye.
• Got a director's chair from Rolf.
• Lolly's birthday is tomorrow!
Edit: • Rocco showed up at the campsite because of the empty space, didn't invite him.


----------



## corvus516

In Byrde:
- Paula said she's going to move out on the 4th next month. I let her since her house is directly in the way of a path I was meaning to lay out.
- Winnie gave me a petition so I headed over to my second town for the first time in months.
- Got a second picture of Tia. No idea what I'll do with it since they only sell for 10 Bells and I'll feel bad if I get rid of it.
- Saw Kyle follow a butterfly around for about two minutes; a while later he asked me to catch one because according to him they're his newest obsession which I thought was cute even if it was just a coincidence.
- Noticed a small detail: When go up to Reese no matter where you stand in Re-Tail, Cyrus looks at you from his worktable as you talk to her. Husband of the year.

In Mistveil:
- Played for the first time in months so my hair was a mess. I had to switch between towns for both the petition from Winnie and fixing up my hair.
- Pulled exactly 23 weeds. Yikes. I don't have any clovers though, which is sad considering they're pretty and don't actually count as weeds despite having roughly the same spawn rate.
- A new house plot has showed up; Violet is going to move in tomorrow, no clue who she is. Turns out at the beginning of the game it always waits for you to actually play in order for the new villagers to move in. I suppose that's better than not playing for weeks and having Isabelle say "Mayor, this person moved in a while ago, so did this person, and this person, this person moved out, and this person-"


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received a Biwa lute from Pekoe as a thank you gift for having her round to my house
spoke to all my villagers
gave Kody a banana and received a three ball tee
shook the trees, collected bells, 3 bees and a skeleton
caught a river fish for Hugh, it was a crucian carp, received a no.3 shirt in return
purchased wallpaper and flooring from Sahara, received a kiddie wall and green rug
did a bit of interior decorating in the house
hit rocks, collected bells and an amethyst
allowed Hugh to give me a nickname, he'd decided he wanted to call me Dr J
purchased a exotic chest from Nookling Junction
purchased a new spring tee and straw boater from Able Sisters
visited Leif and bought a sun cosmos and yellow tulip bag
planted the flowers and watered the rest of them
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 3 and sold the last one
sold some fruit and shells from the beach
caught and sold a few bugs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt by listening to K.K.
- Completed a weekly Meow task on my alt by refreshing my TPC picture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## BluebearL

-Worked at shift at Brewster's for the relaxing animations 
-Had a chat with each of my villagers, Bluebear told me of her plans to run around into a windstorm with pinwheels taped to her... normal Sunday stuff.
-Put in another wind turbine public works project and paid that off in full.
-Did some basic flower/garden/breeding maintenance.
-Got a few fossils assessed and then sold them.
-Bought a few Gracie Items I hadn't obtained yet.
-Gave Dr Shrunk an orange, trying to remember to do this every day so that I finally unlock all of the emotions.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I got a Mouth of Truth from Gulliver after correctly guessing Italy as his destination
Stitches had something for Dotty so I delivered that for him
I dug up all the fossils and sold them
Dotty needed to talk to Sly about something so I brought him over to her house
Beardo wanted a butterfly, it was already too late to get one in the town so I traveled to the island and caught an Emperor Butterfly for him
I went to K.K. Slider's concert and saw Dizzy there, I got an aircheck of "K.K. Rally"
Mitzi wanted some fruit so I gave her an apple


----------



## JemAC

found Joan and purchased some turnips
spoke to all my villagers
agreed to visit Rodneys house
shook trees and caught 3 bees, collected bells and a kiddie chair
hit rocks, collected bells and a sapphire
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, was unable to donate any so sold them all
Peanut wanted to buy an office locker but I told her no, the line has to be drawn somewhere
sold seashells and some fruit
Jay came round to visit my house
purchased a stripe tv from Nookiling Junction, a floral knit dress from Able Sisters and a red and white lily bag from Leif
planted and watered flowers
took a trip to Tortimer Island - went on easy ballon hunting and easy fossil finding tours, caught a monarch butterfly and fruit beetle, caught some fish though only a few seahorses were new
planted a few lemons from the island in my town, donated the bugs and fish
delivered a gift from Hugh to Peanut, it was a gelato tee and in return Peanut gave me her beatnik tee
Pekoe asked for an ocean fish so I gave her a spare seahorse from Tortimer Island, received a computer in return
sold the rest of the fish caught at the island


----------



## Darby

Today when I checked in on Flora, I found her sitting in the hanging chair that she’d bought yesterday and let me tell you, that is a truly wonderful sight to behold... She was beyond precious hanging there alongside that pair of pink flamingos.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Mint from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

Visited my town during the morning today in case I don't get any time later:


opened the mail, received a picnic table from mum and a lemon table from Rodney
spoke to all my villagers
shook trees, collected bells and a modern wood bed, caught 2 bees
hit rocks, collected bells and an emerald
purchased a brown pot and a spare fishing rod and shovel, to ensure I'm covered when they close for remodelling, from Nookling Junction
bought a white cosmos bag and white rose bag from Leif
purchased a jinbei top and red polka skirt from Able Sisters
planted and watered flowers
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 2 and sold the others
checked the morning turnip prices but didn't sell (still need to check the afternoon ones)
agreed that Jay could buy a tennis table
sold fruit and seashells
purchased wallpaper and flooring from Sahara, who seems to be a very frequent visitor, received red tile flooring and sporty wall
visited Tortimer Island for some fishing and bug catching, caught 3 new bugs; birdwing butterfly, agrias butterfly and mantis
donated new bugs to the museum and sold the others
gave a spare agrias butterfly to Rodney, received a simple armchair
delivered a gift from Kody to Croque, a kitchen counter, was given a small magazine rack in return


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Dizzy had something for Bunnie so I delivered that for him, it turned out to be a present for me
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Mitzi wanted some fruit so I gave her an orange
Daisy wanted a butterfly so I caught a yellow butterfly for her
I buried a time capsule for Rosie


----------



## BluebearL

Today in Enteclema:
-Got some takeaway coffee from Brewsters.
-I dug up three fossils, had them assessed, and sold them.
-Tended to the gardens.
-Spoke to each of my villagers, delivered a shirt to Hans from Puddles.
-Gave Dr Shrunk a peach.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Naomi, Mint, and Hamlet.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to all my villagers
Pekoe said she was planning on moving on 6th April but I put a stop to that plan
shook trees, caught a bee and collected bells and a jukebox
hit rocks, collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 1 and sold the rest
checked turnip prices but held off on selling
sold fruit and seashells
dug up a quazoid, mini poltergoid and mega poltergoid
delivered a snowy sweater from Shari to Pekoe
purchased a purple violet bag and yellow rose bag from Leif
bought a Kanji tee at Able Sisters
planted and watered flowers
Freya asked for some fruit so I gave her a banana and received a five ball tee
caught and sold a few fish, didn't catch anything new today
paid of some of my current house loan


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Melba visited my house, for some reason she left early
I dug up all the fossils and sold them
Rosie had something for Melba so I delivered that for her
I gave Mitzi some new furniture and got her picture as a gift, I believe this is the second time that Mitzi has given me her picture
I visited Melba's house
Stitches wanted a common butterfly so I caught one for him


----------



## Mollitachiquita

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.


Finally finished my orchard. Did my first custom stall.....the first of what I Know will be so so many.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers, Croque said he's planning to move on the 7th so I agreed to let him as he's not a villager I've been planning to have permanently
shook trees, caught a bee and collected bells and a pine chair
hit rocks, collected bells and a gold nugget
visited Katrina, was informed pants would bring me good fortune
purchased a slide puzzle from Pekoe
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 3 and sold the last one
checked turnip prices but held off on selling
purchased a toilet at Re-Tail
sold fruit and seashells
gave Peanut the apple she asked for, received an exotic rug
visited the newly opened T&T Mart, purchased a classic sofa, cityscape wall and dotted rug
purchased a yellow violet bag and yellow rose bag from Leif
bought a white shirtdress and red flannel shirt from Able Sisters
planted and watered flowers
visited Tortimer Island - took part in an easy hide and seek tour and easy labyrinth tour
caught fish - donated a clownfish, zebra turkeyfish and butterfly fish to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I got my fortune read by Katrina
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Sly visited my house
Stitches wanted a butterfly so I caught a peacock butterfly for him
Mitzi made an unannounced visit to my house
I gave Rosie some new furniture
Mitzi wanted an orange so I got one for her
Rosie needed to talk to Daisy about something so I brought her over to her house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to all my villagers
shook trees, collected bells and a science table
hit rocks, collected bells and another gold nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 2 and sold the others
sold some more fruit and seashells
collected and sold some fish
checked turnip prices, decided to hold off on selling
dug up a lamentoid and mega gongoid
collected 6 signatures for Shrunk to build and open Club LOL
visited T&T Mart and purchased a megaphone, stately home and a green lamp
purchased a sun cosmos bag and red cosmos bag from Leif
bought a grey tartan tee from Able Sisters
planted and watered flowers
visited each villagers house as Blanca was impersonating them for April Fools and correctly guessed correctly which one was the impersonator so managed to collect the photo of every villager today


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Opted not to do the April Fools' Day event with Blanca since I've done it multiple times and have all of my villagers' pictures. As a result, I actually got a lot more cute dialogue with my villagers trying to prank me.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task for wearing my lucky item.
- Opted not to do the April Fools' Day event in this town too and enjoyed some of the holiday-specific dialogue from my villagers that I hadn't seen before.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was April Fool's Day. I managed to successfully identify the imposter with most of my villagers but failed with Melba and Beardo and I wasn't able to get to Dizzy before the event ended. I still got a lot of villager pictures and also ones that I don't have a lot of or that I got for the first time like Daisy's.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a photo of Blanca, as well as a HHA tee and HHA pennant
spoke to all my villagers - agreed to buy a bear pole from Kody
shook trees, collected bells and a clothesline
hit rocks, collected bells and an emerald
delivered a gift from Pekoe to Jay (a painters shirt), received a modern wood chair in return
Peanut came over to visit my house
dug up a warbloid
visited T&T Mart, purchased a modern wood dresser and slingshot
purchased white violet and red lily bags from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
purchased a night sky tee from Able Sisters
visited the newly opened Kicks shoe shop, bought some white patent shoes, brown pumps, red boat shoes and black tights
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated 2 and sold the remaining ones
checked turnip prices, took a risk and held off for the last chance tomorrow
sold seashells and some fruit
Shari asked for an ocean fish so I gave her a dab and received a grape tank
bought Peanut round to Freya's house so Freya could return her hot spring tee, received a pendulum clock
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a butterfly discovery tour and another easy labyrinth tour


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Mitzi visited my house
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
I finally found a perfect pear on one of my trees, this isn't he first time I've ever gotten perfect fruit like this probably since the start of the game, I planted it so I can grow more perfect fruit
I found a lost item that I found belonged to Beardo
Gulliver was on the beach and I correctly guessed that he was headed for Mexico
I visited Stitches' house
Dizzy wanted a peach so I got one for him
I gave Melba some new furniture
Rosie wanted an ocean fish so I caught a zebra turkeyfish for her
Bunnie had something for Sly so I delivered that for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a birthday party invitation from Shari
spoke to all my villagers 
shook trees - collected bells and a striped shelf
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, unable to donate any today so sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices - sold them this afternoon at the highest price of the week
Redd was visiting today, purchased a Moving Paining of him
paid off the rest of my current house loan and requested to expand
purchased a blue trim wall and cabin couch from T&T Mart
purchased a white rose and white tulip bag from Leif
visited Able Sisters and purchased a mint shirt and dry-denim skirt
bought some orange sandals and white stockings from Kicks
planted and watered the flowers
caught and sold a few more fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an article of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.

I think I'll skip playing tomorrow as I've already done the Bunny Day event more times than I care to and I don't feel like dealing with all the excess rocks and dig spots.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in my town but I didn't buy anything from him
I dug up three fossils and sold them
I gave Daisy some new furniture
I visited Rosie's house
Dizzy wanted a butterfly, it was too late to catch a butterfly but I had an emperor butterfly in storage so I gave that to him
Bunnie wanted some fruit so I gave her an apple


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received my Moving Painting from Redd and donated it to the museum
purchased turnips
spoke to all my villagers
shook trees - collected eggs, bells and a metal guitar
hit rocks - collected eggs, bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and lots of earth eggs - had fossils assessed, donated 2 and sold the others
purchased a game shelf from the flea market
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received an egg
gave Zipper eggs
exchanged winning tickets for items from the egg series - a wallpaper, bench, chair, wardrobe and toy set
gave Zipper a grand prize ticket and received his photo
purchased a yellow lily and red rose bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited T&T Mart and bought a rococo wall
purchased some ballet slippers from Kicks
visited Tortimers Island and did some diving - caught an ear shell, sea anemone, flatworm, octopus, sea grapes, tiger prawn, mantis shrimp, chambered nautilus and sea urchin - donated them to the museum and sold any extras


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I participated in the Bunny Day event. I found all types of eggs and gave them to Zipper T. Bunny and also gave him a few golden tickets as well.


----------



## Strawberry736

I helped someone to pay their bills, gave a villager to someone and made some hybrid flowers


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers
Hugh asked if he could visit my house so I let him come over
shook trees - collected bells and a stripe sofa
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, none could be donated today so I sold them all
checked turnip prices but didn't sell
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a balloon sofa
purchased some cloud flooring, ranch wallpaper and tea tansu from T&T Mart
purchased red pansy and white violet bags from Leif
bought some green buckled shoes from Kicks
planted and watered the flowers
did a bit of redecorating inside the house
caught and sold a few bugs
spoke to Isabelle and begun a new public works project to renovate the museum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Logged on with my alt to pick up some extra hybrids and add them to storage.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up a few fossils and sold them
My first perfect pear tree has grown so I got the perfect pears off of it and planted some more trees
Melba wanted a butterfly so I caught a peacock butterfly for her
I mailed a few letters to my villagers
Bunnie had something for Stitches so I delivered that for her
I gave Mitzi some new furniture
I visited Stitches' house
Daisy wanted a cherry so I got one for her


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers
agreed to let Pekoe come over and visit my house
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells and a paulownia chest
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed, donated one and sold the rest
sold some fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but held off today on selling them
returned a lost diary to Freya and received a dark polka tee
purchased a party wall from T&T Mart
purchased some black rain boots from Kicks
bought a pink polka dress from Able Sisters
purchased a sun cosmos bag and yellow violet bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited Peanuts house and bought her pachira plant
caught and sold some fish
paid of some of my current house loan


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Had Cyrus refurbish a regal clock to royal blue for Yuka.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail, received an ornate wall from mom and a bromeliaceae from Peanut
spoke to my villagers, caught a flea off Peanut and said goodbye to Croque as he leaves town tomorrow
visited the campsite and said hello to Pashmina who was visiting but decided against inviting her to move in
delivered a gift from Pekoe to Hugh, it was a painters tee, received a jade plaid tee in return
purchased wallpaper and flooring from Sahara, received a pastel dot wall and birch flooring
shook trees - collected bells and a music stand
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold all of them as none could be donated
purchased some ninja sandals from Kicks
bought red lily and yellow rose bags from Leif
planted and watered flowers
Peanut asked for river fish so I caught her a carp and received a pink tartan shirt
donated a black bass, rainbow trout, koi and goldfish to the museum
sold some other fish, fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices, decided against selling today
agreed to buy a red tie-dye tee from Pekoe and a charcoal tile from Peanut


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I played earlier than I usually do, I started at 8:45 AM or so some of my villagers were still asleep
I found a lost item that belonged to Beardo.
Daisy had something for Beardo so I delivered that for her
I dug up some fossils and sold them
Dizzy wanted some fruit so I gave him a cherry
Bunnie told me that she was moving out of my town but I stopped her
Beardo wanted a red snapper so I caught one for him
Rosie needed to talk to Dotty about something so I brought her over to her house


----------



## corvus516

- I've started to completely redo my house interior and have customised loads of furniture, so much that I got a badge for it. The only thing I need now is a specific carpet (tartan rug) before I'm pretty much done with my house excluding one other room.
- As my second character, Terra, I unlocked that little square thing on the bottom screen that lets you move furniture around easier. No clue what it's actually called but it's probably one of the most useful mechanics in the entire game.
- Katie was in my town for the first time in ages. I sent her off to my second town and she sent me a globe in the mail.
- Monty suggested the zen bell; I've been dying to get one since day 1 since it's one of my favourite PWPs.
- My town tree grew a bit more! It's now at the second to last stage because I've played for 500 hours now which sounds absolutely insane when I say it out loud. It looks really nice with the long vines and cherry blossoms.
- Updated my Dream Address as I've done a lot to my town since the last time I updated it, plus I needed the 5000 Bells from Luna to finish paying off the construction of a street lamp.
- Got the lunar horizon wallpaper from Saharah which I've also really wanted ever since I started playing even though I have no use for it; it just looks really nice and is apparently quite rare.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling 5 fruit at Re-Tail.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a goodbye letter from Croque
spoke to villagers - Kody asked for an apple so I gave him one and in return he gave me a cow skull
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells and a hearth
hit rocks - collected bells and another emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 3 and sold the last one
sold some fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices and sold mine for a profit
had a sofa armchair customised from red to blue
delivered a gift from Jay to Kody, correctly guessed it was furniture and received a western fence
purchased a modern wood wall from T&T Mart
purchased a red rose bag and white lily bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited Tortimer Island took part in an easy fossil finding tour and easy item matching tour


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Sly wanted a butterfly so I caught a tiger butterfly for him
Melba wanted some perfect fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
Mitzi needed to talk to Daisy about something so I brought her over to her house
I found Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed he was headed for Denmark
I gave Bunnie some new furniture


----------



## JemAC

opened mail - received a box sofa from Pekoe
spoke to my villagers - Shari asked to visit my house so I agreed
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and a complex machine
hit rocks - collected bells and another emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - none could be donated today so agreed to sell a spino skull to Peanut and sold the rest at the shop
sold fruit and seashells
had the box sofa customised from green to white
purchased a yellow pansy bag and red tulip bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
purchased a stripe wall from T&T Mart
popped a balloon - received a balloon lamp
Jay asked me to visit his house so I agreed
purchased a Graceful Painting from Redd
visited Tortimer Island - went on an official labyrinth tour and did some diving
donated a sea slug, spotted garden eel and sea star to the museum, sold the rest of the sea creatures


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Blueskyy

Not a lot lol found Celeste, got a Lunar Surface DIY, crafted it, and put it in storage. I have the Galaxy Flooring DIY so will never need the Lunar Surface...


----------



## maria110

I played a couple rounds of the fishing tournament.  I want to earn all the prizes but it's taking forever.

On my other island, I received cranky cat Tom's photo. <3

Edit: just realized I posted in the wrong sub forum.  Sorry!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Graceful Painting from Redd
donated the painting to the museum
spoke to my villagers
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells and a blue vase
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the remaining ones
sold some fruit and seashells
purchased a funky dot skirt from Able Sisters
visited T&T Mart and bought a dotted rug and paper lantern
purchased a yellow violet bag and red lily bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
popped 2 balloons - received a balloon clock and balloon table
took part in the fishing tourney - set a new record with a carp and received a flounder table, wasn't playing at the right time for the awards ceremony though so will have to pick up the trophy in the mail
donated a dace to the museum and sold the other fish that I'd caught


----------



## buny

i got Genji's picture!!!! my first picture!!!


----------



## piske

buny said:


> i got Genji's picture!!!! my first picture!!!


That’s so exciting, congratulations!  And Genji is adorable!


----------



## buny

piske said:


> That’s so exciting, congratulations!  And Genji is adorable!



yes yes thank you!!! he really is TwT


----------



## maria110

I earned enough points in the fishing tourney today that I think I'll be receiving my first gold fish trophy finally to go with my gold bug trophy.  Unfortunately, I didn't earn all the prizes so I might time travel back to morning to earn them.  Some of them I don't care about but I do want an anchor statue and fish drying rack.   For some reason CJ kept giving me wands, and wallpaper, and flooring.  Just duplicates of things I had already earned.  :-(


----------



## lolli8223

I chopped down some trees and am trying to figure out where I want to allow my villagers to live. I have lots of patterns on the top half of the map to try and block residents because I wanna put more public works projects there and have safe places for hybrids.

After taking a break for a year and playing New Horizons I want to try and make the outside feel homey using the projects like I have with New Horizons. 

I also got a new hairstyle.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Blue Falcon from one of them.
- Planted a few orange trees to test how they look in the area near my waterfall.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today I planted some more perfect pear trees and decided to participate in the Fishing Tourney. My villagers didn't ask for any favors. I missed the award ceremony by one minute though. I also went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "K.K. Ballad".


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some red zap pants from Freya and a silver fishing trophy from C.J. (I'd caught the biggest fish at the start of the tourney and at 5pm was still in the lead but it turns out Kody beat me in the last hour   )
spoke to my villagers - Pekoe gave me a neon sign and Kody asked to visit my house which I agreed to despite him stealing my trophy
purchased some turnips
shook trees - collected bells and a stove
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the remaining ones
sold some fruit and seashells
had a game shelf customised from pink to beige
Freya asked for an apple so I gave her one and received a robo closet
popped 2 balloons - received a balloon bed and a balloon sofa
purchased a sky dress from Able Sisters
bought a white rose bag and red pansy bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
caught a few bugs - donated a stinkbug to the museum and sold the rest
scanned in Etoile and invited her to the campsite and placed the maximum 3 orders from her camper
Rodney became fixated on a cabin dresser at the flea market so I said he should buy it
returned a lost item to Pekoe and received a comedians outfit in return


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by catching 20 bugs.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Clothes and a New Nintendo 3DS.
- Planted an orange tree in a corner near my waterfall to test if a tree will grow there.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground items
did a bit of redecorating in the upstairs room with the new items
spoke to my villagers - caught a flea off Kody and returned an item from Pekoe to Freya
visited the newly opened Super T&T and purchased a parlour wall
purchased a white pansy bag and sun cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered flowers
shook trees - collected bells and a common bed
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 3 and sold the last one
sold some fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but decided not to sell today
Redd was in town again so I visited him and purchased a Worthy Painting
invited Etoile back to the campsite and placed another 3 furniture orders
paid off my current house loan and requested to expand my second floor room


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Cap and a ? Block.
- My orange tree sprouted so now I just have to wait and see if I like it before planting more around it.
- Got the gold Villager of Honor badge from Phineas for playing over 500 hours!


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Melba's birthday, Beardo was also there, I came to her party and gave her a present.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the campsite items and the Worthy Painting from Redd
donated the painting to the museum
discovered a house plot had sold to Marcel
spoke to villagers - delivered a gift from Pekoe to Kody and received a green warm-up jacket, caught a yellow butterfly for Rodney and received a dapper shirt, agreed to let Peanut visit my house
visited Shampoodle and changed my hairstyle
purchased a sun cosmos bag and yellow violet bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and an astro bed
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 3 gyroids and 4 fossils, had fossils assessed - donated 2 and sold the others
sold some fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but held off on selling
invited Etoile back to the campsite, ordered 3 more items and then invited her to move to my town


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Jay gave me his picture! I'm only missing Rodeo's now!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Master Sword and a Metroid.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Melba wanted perfect fruit so I got her a perfect pear
I dug up some fossils and sold them
Sly wanted a common butterfly but I couldn't catch one because it was raining in my town
I had my fortune read at Katrina's tent, I was already wearing the good luck item
I planted some perfect pear trees, I accidentally removed a rare tree stump for that though
Dizzy wanted to visit my house but he forgot about it when he was supposed to come
I gave Rosie some new furniture
I visited Mitzi's house


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the campsite orders and a polka dot closet from Peanut
spoke to villagers - welcomed Marcel to the island and found a plot had been reserved for Etoile
agreed to purchase a vibraphone from Jay
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and a stair dresser
agreed to sell the bee to Shari
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
popped two balloons - received a balloon floor and balloon wall
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - unable to donate any today so I sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices and sold mine during the afternoon at a profit
Pekoe asked for an ocean fish so I gave her a butterfly fish and received a raglan shirt
visited T&T Mart and purchased two fortune cookies - received a triforce and goal post
purchased a sun cosmos bag and red lily bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
gave Kody an apple and received an arctic camel tee
invited Chai to the campsite and placed three furniture orders
donated some bells to the museum upgrade fund


----------



## warrior_kitty

Open mail and hit drago with net


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in my town but I didn't buy anything from him
Daisy had something that Bunnie forgot at her house so I delivered that for her
Bunnie wanted an orchid mantis, I went to the island and caught one for her
Rosie wanted a cherry so I got one for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver but accidentally sent him to Thailand instead of Vietnam. Oops.
- Cleaned up my extra hybrid flowers that had spawned and added them to storage.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by buying Fortune Cookies.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Triple Red Shells and a Super Star.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


----------



## warrior_kitty

yay i did more hit drago with and hit drago with and hit drago with and hit drago with and hit drago with and  yeah you get himi dont like drago i am buying fangs amibio

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021



LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> - Woke up Gulliver but accidentally sent him to Thailand instead of Vietnam. Oops.
> - Cleaned up my extra hybrid flowers that had spawned and added them to storage.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed a weekly Meow task by buying Fortune Cookies.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Triple Red Shells and a Super Star.
> - Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.


you still play new leaf?


----------



## LadyDestani

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> you still play new leaf?


Yes, this is the New Leaf section of the forum. Everyone in this thread is still playing New Leaf.


----------



## warrior_kitty

i play some new leaf


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the campsite orders
placed the new items inside the house
spoke to the villagers and welcomed Etoile to the town
agreed to let Rodney visit my house
popped a balloon - received another balloon floor
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells and an arcade machine
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 2 and sold the others
sold some fruit and seashells
Chief was camping in town today so I played a couple of games with him - sold him my slingshot and bought his washbasin
purchased a white rose bag and yellow violet bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited T&T Mart and bought a rococo floor and tartan rug
gave Freya an apple and received a detectives outfit
invited Chai back to the campsite and placed another 3 furniture orders


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Varia Suit Pants and a Chihuahua Ornament.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Stitches wanted some fruit so I gave him a perfect pear
I buried a time capsule for Dizzy
I dug up a few fossils and sold them
Stitches wanted a river fish so I caught a dace for him
I gave Beardo some new furniture
Bunnie had something for Rosie so I delivered that for her


----------



## Parkai

finished my artwork collection!!!


----------



## JemAC

opened mail - received campsite orders
spoke to my villagers - caught a flea off Jay
Freya asked me to recover a previously buried time capsule so I returned it to her and received a MVP shirt
agreed to buy a well off Kody
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a chaise lounge
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the others
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and helped him to remember that he was travelling to Mexico
visited T&T Mart and purchased a sink, net and fortune cookie - exchange ticket for a 1-up Mushroom
purchased yellow lily bag and yellow tulip bag from Leif
planted and watered flowers
invited Chai back to the campsite - placed 3 more furniture orders and invited her to move to town, already had 10 villagers so she's replacing Rodney
donated the rest of the bells needed for the museum upgrade
visited Tortimer Island and caught some bugs and fish - donated a tiger beetle, horned dynastid and horned elephant to the museum
gave Jay a puffer fish and received a red zap suit
sold the remaining bugs and fish


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Beardo visited my house
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Gulliver was on the beach and I correctly guessed that he was going to Scotland
I visited Dizzy's house
Mitzi wanted a mole cricket so I got one out of my storage for her
I gave Dizzy some new furniture
Bunnie made a surprise visit to my house
Rosie wanted a peach so I got one for her


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

Mostly just the things you do when you restart, like finding a place to live and such.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and got a gold nugget.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but received duplicate items.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my gold nuggets and got a Golden Clock.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened mail - received a goodbye letter from Rodney, partition screen from Peanut and my campsite orders
purchased flooring and wallpaper from Sahara - received a groovy wall and lab floor
spoke to my villagers - received a CD shelf from Freya
delivered a gift from Peanut to Marcel - received a zipper tank in return
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and a ninja sword
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - unable to donate any so I sold them all
sold some fruit and seashells
visited T&T Mart and purchased a kitschy wall, slingshot and a fortune cookie - didn't receive a lucky ticket today but was gifted a velvet stool as a consolation prize
purchased a red lily bag and red cosmos bag from Leif - received a silver can
planted and watered the flowers
caught and sold some bugs
invited Marty to the campsite and placed some furniture orders


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by shooting down a balloon.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and received a Bill Blaster and the Hero's Boots.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up all four fossils and sold them
I made the final donation to the tower public works project, so it's going to be finished tomorrow
Rosie had something for Beardo so I delivered that for her
I gave Daisy some new furniture
I stopped Sly from moving out of my town
I went to K.K. Slider's concert tonight, my old villagers Miranda and Pango were there and I got an aircheck of "K.K. Love Song"
Mitzi wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
Daisy wanted a pill bug so I caught one for her


----------



## JemAC

spoke to all my villagers and welcomed Chai to the island
played hide and seek with Jay, Pekoe and Peanut - received a sleek bed
delivered a gift from Pekoe to Hugh - received a mango
planted the mango
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and a modern wood stool
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - unable to donate any today so I sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
purchased a regal carpet and opulent rug from T&T Mart
invited Marty to the campsite again and placed 3 more orders
visited Tortimer Island - took part in an official ore tour and official hide and seek tour
caught some fish and bugs on the island
donated a Goliath Beete, Horned Hercules, Horned Atlas and Moray Eel to the museum 
sold the remaining fish and bugs
paid off some of the current house loan


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

The tower was completed today and I went to the dedication ceremony
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Sly wanted a fish from the ocean so I caught a clownfish for him
Dizzy visited my house
Dotty had something that was supposed to be for Sly so I delivered that for her and it turned out to be a present for me
Dizzy wanted some perfect fruit so I gave him a perfect pear
Daisy wanted to play hide and seek, we played with Sly and Dizzy and I managed to win fairly quickly


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and received a Wii U Console and a Fire Flower.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campsite orders
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Etoile visit my house
gave Freya an apple - received a pink tartan tee
caught a tiger butterfly for Pekoe - received a six-ball tee
Shari gave me an aurora knit sweater as part of her spring cleaning
purchased a white lily bag and white cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered flowers
shook trees - collected bells and a potbelly stove
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the remaining ones
sold some fruit and seashells
caught some bugs and fish - donated a killifish to the museum and sold the rest
invited Marty back to the campsite and placed some more orders


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing a patchwork chair for Deirdre.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and received Majora's Mask and a Pipe.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received campsite orders and a mama polar bear from Etoile
spoke to my villagers - visited Sharis house
gave Etoile an apple - received a ranch table
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a stripe lamp
agreed to a gift exchange with Peanut - traded the stripe lamp for a reel-to-reel
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 2 and sold the others
sold some fruit and seashells
Pekoe asked if she could buy a stove which I unintentionally agreed to
purchased a white tulip bag and white cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
caught and sold a few fish and bugs
invited Marty back to the campsite and placed some more orders


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and received another Majora's Mask and the Mushroom Mural.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campsite orders
spoke to my villagers - Chai gifted me a nebula shirt
Freya invited me to visit her house which I accepted
caught a yellow butterfly for Marcel - received a rose tee
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells and a tea tansu
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 2 and sold the others
had a stripe bed customised from blue to pink
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and helped him remember that he was travelling to Sweden
purchased a white lily bag and red cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
checked the other shops but didn't buy anything from them today
invited Marty back to the campsite - placed some more orders and asked him to move to my town, replacing Marcel
caught and sold some bugs
paid off some more of my current house loan


----------



## liquidvongel

Today in Cancun (ACNL):
• Agnes' birthday was today! I brought her a furniture from the Ranch series, and Kevin was also there.


• Got the second floor expansion from my latest loan payment.
• Narrowly escaped bees from a tree by running up to Main Street.
• Sold a couple of my perfect oranges and an old fossil I didn't need.
• Was interrupted in hitting the money rock because I accidentally talked to Rolf.
• STILL need an axe, Leif never seems to have it on the days I play...


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Sly wanted some perfect fruit so I gave him a perfect pear
I gave Beardo some new furniture
Rosie wanted her time capsule back so I dug it up for her
I caught a goldfish for Dizzy since he wanted one
Daisy had a package that was supposed to be delivered to Melba so I delivered that for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and received a Blue Falcon and an S.S. Dolphin.
- Replaced a few orange trees with regular saplings after deciding I liked their placement.


----------



## liquidvongel

In Cancun:
• Switched a few furniture pieces around in my house, and got a new rug for the basement.
• Checked up in Nook'n'Go for an axe; it wasn't there, nor in Leif's.
• Managed to hit the money rock correctly today. though.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the campsite orders, a goodbye letter from Marcel, Dale horse from Gulliver, flower chair from Freya and a jade plaid tee from Hugh
found Phineas - received a Good Samaritan badge
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Hugh and received a treadmill
buried a time capsule for Etoile
caught a clownfish for Freya and received a misty tank
gave Chai an apple and received a barbers pole
agreed to buy a daffodil from Pekoe
popped a balloon - received a balloon clock
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a TV with VCR
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - none could be donated today so I sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
purchased a stripe dresser from T&T Mart
purchased a red tulip bag and white cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
had the stripe dresser customised from blue to pink
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a bug free-for-all tour and purchased a mermaid closet
caught some fish and bugs - donated a hermit crab, lantern fly and oak silk moth to the museum and sold the rest
paid off the rest of my current house loan


----------



## Journi

Did some paths, got non native fruit and i found Ankha as a new neighbor

Im super stoked. X3


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Cool Globe from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Found out Cole is planning to move, but he didn't ping me so I'll catch him another day.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got the Cool Globe from Isabelle.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and received a Red Pikmin Hat and the Triple Red Shells.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some petal paper from Mom
spoke to my villagers - welcomed Marty to the town and agreed for Shari to visit my house
gave Chai an apple and received a periwinkle tee
visited Freyas house
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and a modern wood chest
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the remaining ones
sold fruit and seashells
had a stripe sofa customised from blue to pink
popped a balloon and received a balloon table
purchased a Valiant Statue from Redd
spoke to Tom Nook and requested to add another room to my house
purchased a white rose bag and red cosmos bag from Leif
planted the flowers and the rain watered them
started a new public works project to build the cafe
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a level-up hammer tour
caught fish and bugs - gave Kody an emperor butterfly and received a wide screen TV
donated a hammerhead shark, ocean sunfish and a ribbon eel to the museum and sold the rest
paid the full donation to build the cafe


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Cole from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Katrina was in my town but it was too late to get my fortune read when I started playing
Beardo had something for Sly so I delivered that for him
Daisy wanted a river fish so I caught a loach for her
I gave Mitzi some new furniture
Daisy wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Valiant Statue from Redd and a gerbera from Freya
donated the statue to the museum
spoke to my villagers - Shari gifted me blue tie-dye tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a green wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up a mega lullaboid and a wee dingloid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - was unable to donate them today so sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped 2 balloons - received a balloon table and balloon sofa
watered the flowers
picked up all the weeds around town and received a rose sofa from Leif
visited Tortimer Island a couple of times and caught some bugs and fish
donated a shark, whale shark, napoleonfish, giant trevally, orchid mantis, long locust, migratory locust, grasshopper and jewel beetle to the museum and sold the rest
paid off some of the current house loan


----------



## Belle T

Not really an accomplishment, but something I like to do is stockpile a lot of ore so that when they are sold for a premium at Re-Tail, I can get a large amount of money in one day with very little work.  Usually this happens once every other week or so, and the amount of Ore that I have will be a decent amount.

This month, I haven't had Ore go for a premium at all until today.  When I went to check on my supplies of them, I realized I had multiple fully-upgraded rooms full of them.  Watching the numbers go up was quite satisfying.  Pretty big day, to say the least.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Toad Hat and the Blue Falcon.


----------



## FreezeFlame

- Saw a plot for Deirdre moving in
- Caught the fish that only spawns at the base of the waterfall
- Placed Custom Designs on the floor to try and alter where new villagers spawn in
- Adopted Zell, moving in a couple days
- Didn't find a lucky clover that I've been looking for
- Caught several new bugs and fish to donate


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

It was raining in my town
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Dizzy had something for Dotty so I delivered that for him, it was a shirt that she put on
Bunnie wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
I went to K.K. Slider's concert tonight and saw Sly and my old villager Shep there, I got an aircheck of "K.K. Marathon"
I gave Beardo some new furniture
Rosie visited my house
Stitches wanted a surgeonfish so I caught one for him


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Kody gifted me a watering trough
agreed to buy a palace wall from Hugh
purchased some turnips
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a robo-closet
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up a howloid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - none could be donated again so I sold them all
sold some fruit and seashells
had a stripe lamp customised from blue to pink
popped a balloon - received a balloon clock
delivered a gift from Etoile to Kody - received a green zap suit
visited T&T Mart and bought a exquisite rug
purchased a red pansy bag and white violet bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
agreed to buy a red vase from Pekoe
invited Chelsea to the campsite and placed some more orders
visited Tortimer Island a couple of times - took part in an official hide-and-seek tour and purchased a mermaid vanity
did some fishing and bug catching - donated a Blue Marlin, Ray and Walking Stick to the museum and sold the rest
paid off the rest of my current house loan and requested to add another room to my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Blue Pikmin Hat and a Wii U Console, this time in black.
- After realizing I could customize my in-game systems, I took my New Nintendo 3DS to Cyrus and got him started on refurbishing it to black.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Daisy wanted a pear so I got her a perfect pear
Dizzy wanted a freshwater goby but I couldn't find one
Melba wanted me to bury a time capsule for her so I did that


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some vine paper from Pekoe and my campsite orders
spoke to my villagers - Hugh told me he was leaving on the 4th so I agreed
delivered a gift from Chai to Freya - received a racer 6 tee
spoke to Phineas - received the fish maniac, insect maniac and villager representative badges
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a peacock chair
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up a mega alloid, harmonoid and a mega lullaboid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all as they couldn't be donated
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but held off on selling
found Sahara and purchased wallpaper and flooring - received ringside seating and a backyard lawn
purchased a white rose bag and a white pansy bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
took a few trips to Tortimer Island - caught some fish and bugs
donated a Golden Stag and Giant Stag to the museum and sold the rest
purchased a silver fishing rod and silver shovel from the museum
paid off my current house loan and requested to add a secret storeroom


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

It was raining in my town again
Melba wanted a river fish so I caught a barbel steed for her
I dug up all four fossils and sold them
Daisy wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
Bunnie had something for Stitches so I delivered that for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Cole, Hugh, and Annalisa.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Goal Pole and a Labrador Ornament.


----------



## hakutaku

It's been a while since I posted! I still play NL everyday but I've just been doing town maintenance and chatting to villagers recently. I did a lot today though! 

I needed bells for the stonehenge pwp so I spent some time on the island this morning catching beetles. I also did some de-weeding lol, too many random flowers had popped up recently so I got rid of them. I chatted to Molly, Deena, and Drift then got some fossils assessed. 

My town will be a year old next month! I'm pretty happy with how it looks and the villagers I have in it, but I still have some pwps to unlock and other stuff I want to add to it.


----------



## PacV

Get Coco. Now i need 1 more villager to finish with getting Dream Villagers (Shep the Smug Dog).


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up all four fossils and sold them
I got my fortune read by Katrina
Melba wanted an orange so I got one for her
I visited Stitches' house


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a monocle from Peanut and a HHA jacket
spoke to my villagers - gave Freya an apple and received a blue grid tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a kiddie bookcase
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - none could be donated so I sold them all
purchased a silver net from the museum
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but held off on selling
popped a balloon - received a balloon chair
purchased some Plank Flooring from T&T Mart
purchased a red lily bag and white rose bag from Leif
planted the flowers and let the rain water them
took a couple of trips to Tortimer Island to do some fishing and bug catching
caught nothing new today so sold all my catches
paid off the secret storeroom and requested to add a room to the back of the house
took part in a seminar with Lottie about moving furniture
did a bit of redecorating in the house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Big Bro's Mustache and a ranch dresser.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a mountain standee from Peanut
received the Skilled Bug Catcher badge from Phineas
spoke to my villagers - visited Etoile's house
gave Peanut an apple and received a ranch wall
agreed to Freya's request to visit my house
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an ironing set
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up a dingloid, mega clankoid and a timpanoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all as none could be donated
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but held off on selling
purchased a yellow tulip bag and red rose bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
took a couple of trips to Tortimer Island - took part in a Level-Up Hammer Tour
caught some bugs and fish - sold them all
paid off my current house loan
purchased an exotic exterior from Nooks Homes


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in my town but he didn't have anything that I don't already have so I didn't buy anything from him
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Melba wanted some fruit so I got a perfect pear for her
Beardo had something for Dizzy so I delivered that for him and it turned out to be a present for me
Dizzy visited my house
Dotty wanted a river fish so I caught a koi for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Jay, Diva, and Yuka.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Dachshund Ornament and a modern wood chair.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught about 200,000 worth of fish and bugs.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for catching at least 20 bugs.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Tri-Force and the Varia Suit Shoes.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up four fossils and sold them
I gave Dizzy some new furniture
Stitches wanted a butterfly so I caught a peacock butterfly for him


----------



## JemAC

Late to post so this is for 29/04


opened the mail - received a tent rug from Freya and a righty desk from Etoile
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Peanut to Marty and received a coconut
gave Freya an apple and received a cement mixer
shook trees - caught a bee, collected bells and a trash bin
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - unable to donate any so sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices - sold mine for a profit
purchased a Ranch Dresser, Ranch Bookcase and Alpine Rug from Super T&T
purchased a yellow pansy bag and sun cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited Redd and purchased a Great Statue
spoke to Tom Nook and requested to expand one of my rooms
took a couple of trips back to Tortimer Island and caught some more bugs and fish - donated a Scarab Beetle to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## hakutaku

Today in Myrkwood:
- I visited the island to farm bugs early this morning, just to make enough money to finish paying off the Stonehenge pwp
- paid off the Stonehenge pwp!!
- dug up some errant flowers
- bought a cedar sapling
- the purple roof was finally in stock at Nook's Homes, so I bought it with my second character, now her house exterior is complete!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Great Statue from Redd and my campsite orders
received a Backyard Gardener Badge from Phineas
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Marty to Kody and received a cherry
returned a lost item to Peanut and received a blue check tee
Pekoe gifted me a kiddie clock
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a capsule-toy machine
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated the statue and sold the fossils
sold fruit and seashells
purchased white rose bag and yellow tulip bag from Leif
planted and watered flowers
took a couple of trips to Tortimer Island - took part in an Official Hide-and-Seek Tour and Official Fossil Hunter Tour, purchased a Mermaid Chair
caught and sold some bugs and fish
paid off my Current loan and requested to expand another room in the house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers but none of them had any requests for me.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered some gifts from my catalog for Mint's upcoming birthday.
- Went to the island and caught about 150,000 worth of fish and bugs.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by completing an island tour.
- Forgot about Weeding Day and logged in too late, but I already have all the rewards I want.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers but none of them had any requests for me.
- Spoke to Leif and didn't have any weeds in town, but I've already received the topiary PWPs so he gave me a cosmos fan.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Flower and the Triple Bananas.
- Replaced a few orange trees with regular saplings and planted a few blue-hydrangea bushes.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I bought a few items from T&T Emporium, built a new path towards my second character's house, dug up some fossils, and planted two trees! Tiffany also gave me a new nickname,,'hun'


----------



## King koopa

Haven't posted here in a while, so i'm back!
Here's what I did in my first new leaf town:

Found all 4 of the daily Fossils and found the ore rock which gave me a gold nugget

Found the money rock 

Mint wanted to come by so I gave her a tour of my house.

Pecan, mint, and sterling wanted to play hide-and-seek, and I won. Since my pockets were full, Pecan said she'll send me something in the mail.

Found the first raja b butterfly of may! I thought they started appearing in June, but I guess I was wrong. Still sold it though.

Donated some money to get the reset surveillance center so I can see him at Brewster's Cafe. The project will be complete tomorrow.

Hippeux wanted me to come over to his house, so did. I took home his twinkle tee.

Someone lost their book on the beach. It turned out to be fang's, and he gave me his second copy of his picture, not counting the one from April fools.

Worked at Brewster's and got everyone's order right not using nookipedia, and chief came over there and I got his order right on the first try.
Here's what I did in my second town:

I got peanut's picture by giving her a apple clock for her house. 

Cherry wanted to move, but I told her not to because she's my favorite dog villager.

Got super t&t mart, which is my favorite out to the shop upgrades because of the music.

Mint was my camper today. Even though I have her in my main town, if my town wasn't full, I'd probably invite her because she's one of my favorite Squirrels, like Pecan and static are.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Realised that I haven't visited my town in 3 weeks oops  
Anyway I took a look at the state of my town and was relieved to see none of my villagers moved out (ESPECIALLY Hazel, Jitters and Sydney). Nobody moved in either, interestingly enough.

Talked to everyone just to see their reaction 
Pulled out a couple of weeds that sprung up while I was gone 
Planted some flowers that were in my inventory and storage
Obtained a soda fountain from Ken that's going straight to my kitchen


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - visited Kody's house
caught a peacock butterfly for Pekoe and received a floral knit tee
gave Etoile an apple and received a cuckoo clock
delivered a gift from Freya to Pekoe and received a stripe table
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells, a cabin chair and a racoon figurine
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him he was travelling to Germany
purchased a fireplace, classic table and blue flooring from Super T&T
purchased a yellow violet bag and yellow lily bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - took part in the Official Balloon Hunt Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
paid off my current loan and requested to expand another room in my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Cleaned up some of the extra hybrid flowers that had spawned.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't receive anything new.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my room.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## CasualWheezer

I forgot to post yesterday but Leif was at the town plaza for Weeding Day, there weren't many weeds in my town so I didn't really have to do much for that. Today, Stitches told me that he was moving out of my town but I stopped him, I went to K.K. Slider's concert and got an aircheck of "K.K. Café", Dotty had something for Beardo so I delivered that for her, I gave Daisy some new furniture, and Bunnie wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Nutcracker from Gulliver and a Tall Lantern from Kody
received the Skilled Angler Badge from Phineas
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Kody visit my house
Hugh changed his mind about moving and has decided to stay
agreed to buy a Tartan Rug from Pekoe
visited Peanut's house
purchased turnips
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a freezer
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
allowed Freya to buy a Bread Box
had a Stripe Table customised from blue to pink
purchased an Exotic Bed and a Lefty Lucky Cat from Super T&T
purchased a white rose bag and red lily bag from Leif
planted and watered flowers
visited Tortimer Island - took part in an Official Fossil Hunter Tour and caught and sold some fish/bugs
paid off my current loan and requested to add a basement to my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended Mint's birthday party and gave her presents from both my mayor and my alt.
- Ordered some gifts from my catalog for Deirdre's upcoming birthday.
- Went to the island and caught over 200,000 worth of fish and bugs.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't receive anything new.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I dug up some unwanted flowers, got a pwp request from Marshal, and placed the log bench pwp near my campsite!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received Stained Glass from Kody, a Space Captain's Seat from Peanut and a Robo-Clock from Mum
received the Seafood Maniac Badge from Phineas
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Djimbe Drum from Kody and a Polo Shirt from Peanut
caught a Clownfish for Hugh and received a Round Carpet
received a Western Vista and Chessboard Rug from Sahara
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Biwa Flute
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the rest
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices but didn't sell today
placed some orders from Franklin who was visiting the campsite
purchased a Classic Wall from Super T&T
purchased a white pansy bag and purple violet bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - did some diving and caught some bugs/fish
donated a Giant Isopod, Abalone, Scallop and a Lobster to the museum
spoke to Isabelle and started the pwp for the Dream Suite - donated the full amount to build it
paid off current loan and requested to expand another room


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Replanted my perfect orange tree after it died.
- Hans gave me another copy of his picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Cap and another Triforce.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campsite orders
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Freya come round and visit
shook trees- caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Exotic Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
checked turnip prices and sold mine for a profit
popped a balloon and received a balloon bed 
purchased a Rose Wall from Super T&T
purchased a red lily bag and red pansy bag from Leif
planted the flowers, let the rain water them
visited Tortimer Island and caught and sold some bugs/fish
paid off my current loan and requested to expand another room in my house


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I played hide and seek with Dizzy who also invited Mitzi and Daisy to play
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Mitzi had a gift for Dizzy so I delivered that for her
I gave Melba some new furniture
Bunnie wanted a squid so I caught one for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended Deirdre's birthday party and gave her a gift with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by hanging an item of clothing on his wall.
- Changed from a long-sleeved shirt to short sleeves for my alt since the weather is getting warmer.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Varia Suit and a Chihuahua Ornament.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Team NTDO Tee from Hugh
received the Avid Bell Saver and Amateur Turnip Trader Badges from Phineas
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Marty to Shari and received a Kanji Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a green pantry
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up a tall oombloid and a harmonoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
purchased a Fancy Carpet from Super T&T
purchased a white tulip bag and red lily bag from Leif
planted and watered the flowers
did a bit more decorating in the house
visited Tortimer Island - caught and sold some more bugs/fish
paid off my current loan and requested to expand again


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Clothes and a Red Pikmin hat.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in my town but he didn't have anything that I didn't have already so I didn't buy anything from him
I dug up four fossils and sold them
I gave Dizzy some new furniture
I visited Melba's house
Bunnie wanted a pear so I gave her a perfect pear
Mitzi wanted a Raja B. Butterfly so I caught one for her


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Shari told me she will be leaving on the 15th so I agreed that she could
returned a lost item to Peanut and received a Club Tee
dug up the time capsule I'd previously buried for Etoile and received a Captain's Jacket
had my fortune read by Katrina
shook trees - caught 2 bees, collected bells and a washbasin
agreed to trade a bee to Freya in return for a Dragon Suit
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders from Pascal at Harveys Campsite
purchased a Classic Wall Shelf, Illusion Wall and Illusion Floor from Super T&T
purchased a yellow tulip bag and white lily bag from Leif
was informed that both shops would be closed tomorrow
planted the flowers, allowed the rain to water them
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a number of tours and purchased a Mermaid Lamp
caught and sold some bugs/fish and paid off some of my current loan


----------



## honeyaura

edit: wrong game omg sorry


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Jay from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Yellow Pikmin hat and yet another Triforce.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I played hide and seek with Melba who invited Stitches and Beardo to play and I won
Stitches visited my house
I dug up four fossils and sold them
When I came to Rosie's house, Mitzi was also there
Gulliver was on my beach and I correctly guessed that he was going to Belgium
I gave Mitzi some new furniture


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Green Zap-Suit from Etoile
Freya asked to visit my house so I said she could
buried a time capsule for Pekoe
played a couple of games with Lolly at the campsite and received an Exotic Lamp
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a pickle jar
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up a tall echoid, a buzzoid and a mini strumboid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and sold the rest
had the Exotic Lamp customised to black and red
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver and reminded him he was travelling to Greece
placed a couple of orders with Jingle at the campground
visited Tortimer Island - did some tours and caught/sold some bugs and fish
paid off my current house loan and requested to expand a room


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got Midna's Mask and the Triple Bananas.


----------



## Stnh

Today I payed my house loan and caught 2 new creatures


----------



## PacV

Vasea day 23:
It's been kind of a long day. It all started at my house when loud knock knocks came from the door. It was Stitches. How does a little bear like him could beat the door that hard?! I'll never know...

“Mr Mayor, come out! The floor is spiting water.” He said with fear.

I laugh quietly, so i don't make him feel bad. I remember i stay woke working last night looking for a good place for the Geyser. Yeah Stitches... You're right. The floor is spiting water.

All the town was there, so without dilation i calm everyone down and explain the situation. I succeed, everyone start laughing.

I think today i accomplish two things in my town:

1: Today we have a Geyser Inauguration Ceremony.

2: I teach Stitches and everyone else how a Geyser looks like.


----------



## Looigi

I Removed all of My Flowers With The Help of Stnh,And Goldenapple


----------



## JemAC

opened my mail - received some Gladiator Sandals from Gulliver, a Righty Desk from Freya, Owl Clock from Peanut and my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Hugh visit my house
Pekoe gifted me a No.23 Shirt
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Joan at the campground
purchased an Exquisite Wall, yellow violet bag, white lily bag and Mini Cactus from T.I.Y
caught and sold some bugs/fish from Tortimer Island
paid off some of my current house loan


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received a rococo table from Wishy the Star
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.
- Had Cyrus start refurbishing my rococo table to gothic black.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a ? Block and a Labrador Ornament.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up four fossils and sold them
I gave Dizzy some new furniture
I was able to get into the Reset Center
I went to K.K. Slider's concert, saw my old villager Shep and got an aircheck of"Lucky K.K"
Melba made a surprise visit to my house
Dotty wanted a freshwater goby so I caught one for her


----------



## ElCid

Doubutsu activity, May 8

Learned I missed Weeding Day, remembered it's never that big a deal in a town with the Beautiful Town Ordinance active
Dug up bamboo shoots
Found some fossils, set them aside for later ID'ing
Kid Cat asked for a perfect fruit, we were like five steps away from one of Doubutsu's many perfect cherry trees, I got him one and he was very happy
Buried a time capsule for Moe
Talked to almost everyone at least once, looked for Lionel but couldn't find him hanging out anywhere
Ran into Spork and Rasher at the plaza and talked to them
Visited the Able Sisters, chatted with Sable
Got my hair done, going from sakura pink bedhead to my usual Franky look
Ordered some items to hopefully trade on TBT
Bought and planted a new holly bush
Visited the museum, talked to Octavian there, he's so proud of our aquarium that he said so five times
Cycled the lights and interactive stuff throughout my house and changed the living room music
Called the fortune hotline
Gave Isabelle the day off
Went to Re-Tail, sold gems and random items, disposed of a fake painting and gave Cyrus a Lovely Clock to customize
Hit a money rock
Had coffee
Visited the RV camp, Jingle and Isabelle were there


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail - received a Wall Mounted Speaker from Hugh and my campground orders 
Spoke to my villagers - visited Etoile’s house
Agreed that Pekoe could come over to my house
Shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Soda Case
Hit rocks - collected bells and a amethyst 
Dug up a Mini Echoid and a Poltergoid
Dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
Sold fruit and seashells
Popped a balloon - received a balloon chair
Visited Gulliver at the campground but didn’t place any orders today
Purchase a yellow rose bag, white pansy bag and a Quince Bonsai from T.I.Y
Planted and watered the flowers
Paid off my current loan and requested to expand another room


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Got the pink carnation from Mom on both my mayor and my alt.
- Cleaned up the extra hybrid flowers that have spawned recently.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got the pink carnation from Mom.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a Blue Falcon.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was Bunnie's birthday so I went to her party, Beardo was also there, and I gave her a present, a lovely table.


----------



## ElCid

Doubutsu activity, May 9

Dug up more fossils
Read the announcement board, learned of some upcoming thing, promptly forgot what it said, will check again tomorrow
Received my Mother's Day flowers from Mom
Talked to almost everyone in town at least once, couldn't locate Whitney and Octavian today, maybe they were on a date ♥
Delivered a present to Moe from Sprinkle, it was a lovely new violin
Planted some new flowers
Received a handful of new rare items from another TBT member
Finally completed my Zodiac exhibit at the museum
Went to see Katrina
Deposited over 40,000 Bells into my savings account
Rearranged my bathroom a little, added a new basket of towels
Received news from Lionel that Baabara is considering moving, will need to make sure I talk her out of it tomorrow
Dug up and ate three bamboo shoots
Put a customized Lovely Clock up for sale at Re-Tail
Convinced Margie to buy herself a new Astro Lamp
Saved some mail at the post office
Had coffee
Hit a breakable rock, picked up and sold the gem inside
Went to the RV camp, bought a bamboo fence from Harvey and visited Saharah's RV


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Baby Bear from Hugh
spoke to my villagers
shook trees - caught 4 bees and a spider, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
agreed that Peanut could buy a Small Magazine Rack
purchased an Alpine Dresser that Chai had placed in Re-Tail
visited Redd but didn't buy anything as he only had fakes today
placed some orders with Pave at the campground
purchased a white violet bag, yellow pansy bag and a Weeping Fig from T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers
paid off some of the current loan


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and the Hero's Pants.


----------



## hakutaku

Today I dug up some fossils, gave Drift a perfect fruit, and planted some bushes around town!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Green Shell and the Arwing.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received campground orders, a Pastel-Dot Wall from Mum and a birthday invite from Pekoe
spoke to my villagers - visited Marty's house
returned a lost item to Pekoe and received a Subdued-Print Tee
agreed to buy an Electric Guitar from Freya
Jay asked for a river fish so I caught him a pale chub and received a Fern Tee
donated a pop-eyed goldfish to the museum and sold my other catches
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up a Mega Squealchoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Blanca at the campground
purchased a sun cosmos bag and white cosmos bag from Leif
planted and watered my flowers
did a bit of decorating in the house
Freya came to visit me
paid off my current loan and requested to expand another room


----------



## VanitasFan26

Oops wrong thread. Realized this was New Leaf and not New Horizons.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Flower and a Super Mushroom.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Easter Island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Rodeo from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pikmin and a Green Shell.
- Got a new wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and a Rococo Chair from Marty
spoke to all my villagers - found Marty in Brewster's Cafe so I joined him for a coffee
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Dollhouse
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
purchased a red pansy bag, yellow lily bag and a Fan Palm from T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers
caught some fish - donated a frog to the museum and sold the rest
received a Stripe Wall and Bamboo Flooring from Sahara
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a few bug tours and purchased a Mermaid Shelf
caught and sold some bugs/fish
did some decorating inside my home
paid off some of my current house loan


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I visited Stitches' house
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Mitzi wanted some perfect fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
Dizzy wanted a barbel steed so I caught one for him
Mitzi visited my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling items at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver but sent him to Thailand instead of Vietnam.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pikmin and Midna's Mask.


----------



## hakutaku

It was the fishing tournament today, but I didn't participate... I did buy a bunch of stuff from T&T Emporium and also planted a tree and some bushes around town though,,


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers
shook trees - caught 5 bees and a spider, collected bells and a grass standee
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
agreed to trade the sapphire to Etoile for a Peachy Tee
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Sahara at the campground
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Wall
took part in the fishing tourney to catch the biggest black bass - took first place and attended the ceremony, received a trophy, marine pop floor and a squid chair
donated a cherry salmon to the museum and sold the remaining fish
purchased a white roof from Nook's Homes
purchased a red lily bag and white rose bag from T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Big Bro's Moustache and Varia Suit Pants.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today was the Fishing Tourney, I didn't really participate in that. Other than that, I went to the K.K. Slider concert tonight and got an aircheck of "Aloha K.K."


----------



## Haru Okumura

Checked the bamboo shoot that I planted last month. It's now fully grown and there's even a small shoot next to it - might make a small bamboo forest next to my orchard tbh
Surprise home visit from Sydney (she visits a lot)
Ran out of bells paying off my latest loan. Back to grinding the island I go
Started making progress on turning my basement into a storage room for clothes
Started up a home sauna in one of my empty rooms - so far I only have the bathtub and shower lmao


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - gave Pekoe an apple and received a Lat Pulldown Machine
delivered a gift from Peanut to Pekoe and received a Pompompurin Outfit
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Patchwork Dresser
hit rocks - received bells and a gold nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a balloon table
purchased a Shower Stall, red pansy bag, yellow pansy bag and a Croton from T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - caught and sold some bugs/fish
paid off some more of my current loan


----------



## The retro leafeon

I bought some nmt on bell tree, then got Zucker and Raymond (I like him but do think is kind of overrated) from those nook mile tickets, now my island is balanced between popular and underrated villagers (all these villagers I like) the popular ones are: Raymond, Zucker, merry, Shep(I think) and Wolfgang, the underrated ones are: fuchsia, Lyman, Julia, midge, and bianca


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Metroid and a Chihuahua Ornament.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up four fossils and sold them
Melba and Dizzy wanted their time capsules on the same day back so I dug those up for them
Rosie wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
I found a lost item that turned out to belong to Dotty
Beardo wanted a butterfly so I caught a peacock butterfly for him
I gave Rosie some new furniture
Stitches had something that was supposed to be for Beardo so I delivered that for him and it turned out to be a present for me


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Cherry Tee from Peanut
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Chai visit my house
gave Jay an apple and received some Stained Glass
caught a goldfish for Peanut and received a Snow-Cone Tank
Freya gifted me a Modern Bed
gave Marty a Brown Pot and received a Cradle
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Green Bench and a Orange Cone
agreed to trade the Green Bench with Etoile for a Wrap Shirt
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
purchased a Marshmallow Stool that Etoile was selling at Re-Tail
had the Modern Bed customised
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Joan at the campground
visited Redd and purchased a Quaint Painting
purchased a Lovely End Table, Exotic Wall Shelf, a red cosmos bag and a white tulip bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers and the rain watered them


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: The Netherlands.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Quaint Painting from Redd and my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - Peanut gifted me a Bold-Check Tee and Freya gave me a Laptop
attended Pekoe's birthday party and gifted her a Fan Palm
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Copy Machine
agreed to sell the Copy Machine to Chai
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up a Mini Puffoid, a Tall Echoid and a Tall Bowtoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated the painting and sold the fossils
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Bed
purchased a Wooden Counter from Harvey at the campground
purchased a Blue Wall, white rose bag, white cosmos bag and a Rubber Tree from T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers
paid off some more of my house loan and requested a Brown Brick exterior for the house


----------



## FaerieRose

In Aomori, I:

unlocked the pattern sewing machine
paid off my second home loan
completed the campsite


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up three fossils and sold them
I visited Dotty's house
Daisy visited my house
Mitzi had something for Sly so I delivered that for her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Vietnam.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Barbecue from Pekoe
spoke to my villagers - Elvis moved in today so I welcomed him to the town
played hide-and-seek with Freya, Etoile and Hugh - received a Low Screen
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, a Green Wardrobe and a Cabin Couch
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
had the Cabin Couch customised
placed some orders with Wendell at the campground
caught and sold some fish
purchased a red rose bag, yellow tulip bag and a Ponderosa Bonsai at T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers
paid off the rest of my final house loan


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Dug up_ a lot _of gyroids, pretty sure I found at least 6. Don't really like these things so I sold em off at Re-Tail
Went to T-Bone's birthday party. Forgot it was today so I just gave him a shirt I had in my inventory.
Bought a retro sink at the Campground.
Caught beetles and sharks on Tortimer Island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Colton's upcoming birthday.
- Opened my gates to let Mayor Amethyst visit to get signatures on a petition.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for hosting a visitor.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Visited Sakura to get signatures for a petition for Hans: Animals are People Too. (I wholeheartedly support this!)
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Virtual Boy and Triple Bananas.


----------



## JemAC

I didn't get chance to post last night so this is for 20/05


opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Pekoe to Elvis
gave Hugh an apple and received a Simple Kettle
Kody told me he'll be leaving on the 28th, I was reluctant to let him go but as he's not a permanent villager I agreed
Etoile asked for something for her house so I gave her a White Pot and received a Astro Sofa
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Vanity
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Lamp
purchased a Pep Squad Skirt from Able Sisters
purchased a yellow tulip bag and sun cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted and watered the flowers
spoke to Isabelle and enacted the Beautiful Town ordinance


----------



## hakutaku

Today I delivered a package to Dobie (received a bear costume in return!), dug up some fossils, chatted to some villagers, and hit some rocks! Aurora was also camping in my town today, which was nice,,


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - visited Chai's house
agreed to bury a time capsule for Jay
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Bed
hit rocks - collected a ruby from one rock and multiple ores from another
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Dresser
caught and sold some fish and bugs
purchased a red rose bag and white cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
did a bit off redecorating inside my home and cleared out some items I didn't need in the storage


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Coin and a Super Mushroom.
- Bought a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Paw Print Wall from Chai
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Marty to Hugh and received a Gold Armor Suit
gave Peanut a cherry and received an Incense Burner
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Robo-TV and a Round Clock
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up a Tall Droploid, a Mega Sproid and a Mini Echoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
invited Vivian to the campground, placed some orders and then asked her to move to my town, replacing Elvis
spoke to Sahara and received a Meadow Vista Wall and a Sandlot Floor
purchased a Microwave, a Ranch Hutch, yellow violet bag and yellow lily bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Celebrated Colton's birthday and gave him a present with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a 1-Up Mushroom and the Master Sword.


----------



## JemAC

Yesterday -


opened the mail - received my campground orders and a Blue Track Jacket from Etoile
spoke to my villagers - welcomed Vivian to the town
allowed Peanut to come round and visit my house
agreed to buy a Dazed Shirt from Chai
delivered a gift from Marty to Freya, received Freya's Photo!
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Crew's Monitor
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up a Mega Alloid, Mini Rustoid and a Wee Dingloid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
had a Alpine Bed and a Natural Lamp customised
scanned in Cheri's amiibo and invited her to move to my town, replacing Jay
purchased a Ranch Armchair, a Sleek Stereo, a yellow pansy bag and a red lily bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers


----------



## Moritz

Today a lovely person called @GuerreraD let me sell turnips at their town.
I have lots of money now and am very happy


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Windflower Floor from Peanut
scanned Poncho into the game and invited him to move to my town, replacing Hugh
received a Catalogue Maniac Bronze Badge from Phineas
spoke to my villagers - took up Marty's invite to visit his house
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lat Pulldown Machine
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up a Mega Lamentoid, a Mega Dingloid and a Tall Droploid
dug up 3 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Calm Painting
purchased a Deluxe Range, a purple violet bag and a yellow violet bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Italy.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't receive anything new.
- Received a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my simple loveseat to purple.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up four fossils and sold them
Dotty had something for Beardo so I delivered that for her
Melba told me that she was moving out of my town but I stopped her
Beardo wanted a river fish so I caught one for him
Sly visited my house
I gave Dizzy some new furniture
Daisy wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Calm Painting from Redd, an Aloe from Marty and some Brown Glasses from Freya
scanned Fang into the game and invited him to move to town, replacing Pekoe
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Chai visit my house
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Papa Panda
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all and donated the Calm Painting
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and correctly guessed that he was travelling to Kenya
popped a balloon - received a balloon sofa
purchased a yellow pansy bag and white rose bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
requested a Wooden Mailbox from Nooks Homes


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Cole gave me another copy of his picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Ordered a present for Bruce's upcoming birthday.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Mushroom Mural and a Triforce.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying off 5000 bells of my loan.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by buying 3 Fortune Cookies.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in my town but he didn't have anything I haven't already donated to the museum that was genuine so I didn't buy anything from him
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Sly wanted a cherry so I got one for him
Stitches visited my house
Mitzi wanted a butterfly so I caught a yellow butterfly for her
I gave Dizzy some new furniture


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a goodbye letter from Pekoe and her photo and a Tribal Mask from Gulliver
received a Great Samaritan Badge from Phineas
agreed to buy a Work Shirt from Vivian
visited Marty's house
Cheri gifted me a doghouse
delivered a gift from Chai to Vivian - received a Reggae Tank
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Tabletop Game
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
had a Chaise Lounge customised
purchased a Sink, a red lily bag, a yellow violet bag and a Morning Glory from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
scanned Marshal into my town and invited him to move in, replacing Peanut


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Naomi, Mint, and Annalisa.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Bruce's birthday and gave him a present, a chain-gang tee that he put on immediately.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Master Sword and a Wii Balance Board.


----------



## hakutaku

It was my town's one year anniversary today! I can't believe I've been playing almost daily for a year  I got the sapling clock from Isabelle, which I put on top of the fireplace in my house.

I also delivered a package to Drift, gave Marshal a perfect cherry, and dug up some fossils!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a goodbye letter from Peanut and her photo, a Regal Wall Lamp from Marty and a Plum Bonsai from Etoile
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a lychee from Chai
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Stepladder
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
scanned Portia into my town and invited her to move in, replacing Freya
purchased a red cosmos bag and red rose bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs and fish
did a bit more redecorating inside my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Mint from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I got my fortune read by Katrina
I dug up four fossils and sold them
Sly had something for Dizzy so I delivered that for him
Mitzi wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear
Dizzy wanted a zebra turkeyfish so I caught one for him


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a goodbye letter from Freya along with another photo of her
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Vivian to Chai and received a lemon
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Copy Machine
hit rocks - collected a sapphire from one rock and numerous ores from another
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
had a Modern Wood Dresser customised
spoke to Sahara and received a Groovy Wall and Chessboard Rug
purchased a white pansy bag and white lily bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Wall
caught and sold some fish


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I found a lost item that turned out to belong to Mitzi
I dug up three fossils and sold them
Stitches had a gift for Beardo so I delivered that for him
I gave Melba some new furniture
Rosie wanted a butterfly fish so I caught one for her
I mailed some letters to my villagers
Bunnie wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items. 
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Arwing and a Big Bro's Moustache.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - visited Etoile's house and purchased her Mermaid Shelf
delivered a gift from Fang to Vivian - received a Dogtooth Tee
Played hide-and-seek with Cheri, Chai and Marty - received a Classic Wall
Vivian gifted me a Green-Bar Tee
Gave Chai a cherry and received a Minimalist Bed
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, an Orange Cone and an Iron Frame
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Sofa
purchased a red lily bag and sun cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
scanned Diana into my town to ask for a gift and collect some coupons - received a Modern Wardrobe
cleared out some items that I didn't need in my storage
attended the K.K. Slider concert and received K.K. Jazz


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Toad Hat and a Yoshi's Egg.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pink Velvet Stool from Etoile
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Etoile visit my house
Vivian asked for a butterfly so I caught her a peacock butterfly and received a Monkey Shirt
Marty gifted me a Vaulting Horse
gave Chai an apple and received some Bowling Pins
visited Lolly's house and purchased her Kitchen Sink
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a School Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
scanned Fauna into the game and asked for a gift - received a Polka Dot Bed
purchased an Exotic Screen, a white tulip bag and sun cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
started redecorating one of the rooms in the house from a sitting room to a kitchen


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Attended Hamlet's birthday party and gave him presents with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Wii Balance Board and a Wii U Console.


----------



## hakutaku

I dug up some fossils, sold a lot of items to re-tail, and chatted to some villagers today!

I've accumulated a lot of bells recently through selling fossils everyday    It's too bad there are no PWPs I want currently since my villagers seem to be allergic to requesting any!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Bucket from Etoile and a Ranch Table from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - Vivian mentioned leaving town but I refused
buried a time capsule for Etoile
Marshall asked for a common butterfly so I caught him one and received a Concierge Shirt
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Righty Desk
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
reminded Gulliver that he was travelling to Singapore
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Lamp
purchased K.K. Samba, a red tulip bag and a yellow pansy bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught some bugs - donated a Raja B. butterfly to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Yuka from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got an Arwing and a Goal Pole.
- Planted some more trees and bushes along my path to Re-Tail.


----------



## PacV

I get some items for my house and Zucker give me a carpet i was looking for.

In other news, i stop a villager from moving out (I'M LOOKING AT YOU KID CAT!)


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I got my fortune read by Katrina
I dug up three fossils and sold them
I gave Sly some new furniture
Dizzy wanted a piranha, I tried hard to catch one but I couldn't find one for him 
Rosie visited my house
Dotty wanted an apple so I got one for her


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Merlion from Gulliver and a Lab Chair from Mom
spoke to my villagers - gave Lolly an apple and received a Antique Clock
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, a Kiddie Table and a Modern Wood TV
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Flowery Painting
placed some orders with Blanca at the campsite
purchased a Kettle, a yellow pansy bag, a white rose bag and a Moth Orchard from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Maple into the game and invited her to move in, replacing Etoile


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling 5 fruit at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Scotland.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a Yoshi's Egg.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a goodbye letter from Etoile, my campground orders and a Flowery Painting from Redd
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Lolly to Poncho and received a Palace Wall
agreed to trade the Palace Wall with Marty for a Modern Wood Wall
gave Chai a Mango - received a Winter Sweater
played hide-and-seek with Fang, Lolly and Poncho - received an Astro Shelf
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Cabin Low Table
hit rocks - collected multiple ores from one rock and a silver nugget from another
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated the Flowery Painting to the museum and sold the fossils
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Chip at the campground
popped a balloon - received another Balloon Lamp
purchased a sun cosmos bag and a red rose bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
scanned Molly into my town to ask for a gift - received a Polka Dot Low Table
Cheri asked for an ocean fish so I gave her a butterfly fish - received a Fall Plaid Tee
agreed to sell a horse mackerel to Marty and sold the remaining fish at Re-Tail


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Super Mushroom and a Wii U Console.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mails - received my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - welcomed Maple to town and visited Lolly's house
took part in another game of hide-and-seek, this time with Marshall, Lolly and Chai - received a Classic Vanity
gave Vivian an apple and received a Shanty Wall
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Golf Bag
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up a mini squealchoid, a mini poltergoid and a mini sproid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Sofa
purchased a yellow tulip bag, a white tulip bag and a Daffodil from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Peru.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks by wearing a lucky item and breaking the ore rock.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Clothesline Pole from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - gave Marty an apple and received a Shower Stall
played my villager's favourite game of hide-and-seek again, this time with Poncho, Fang and Portia - received a Sword
gave Marshal a peacock butterfly and received a Dartboard
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Alpine Shelf
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received an Oval Clock
popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon Vanity and a Balloon Sofa
purchased a white cosmos bag and a white rose bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers and picked up a few that had grown out of control
caught and sold some fish
spoke to Isabelle and requested to build a streetlamp, paid off the full amount to complete it


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Big Bro's Moustache and a Labrador Ornament.
- Bought a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Planted a new tree near Re-Tail.


----------



## Darby

I’d missed the saddled bichir whatever last season and finally nabbed it to complete my fish encyclopedia the other night so I’ve got that going for me right now, heh heh but does anyone know if they changed anything with the Welcome Amiibo update with the bugs? Because I had the little museum model in my very first town and I know I never caught a house centipede… just the ones from hitting rocks outside… so I’m confused.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Chai gifted me a Spa Chair
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Ranch Bed and a Microscope
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up a mini rhythmoid, a mini strumboid and a mini puffoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Hat
spoke to Sahara - received a Bathhouse Wall and a Sporty Floor
purchased a white pansy bag and a yellow pansy bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Popcorn Machine
visited Tortimer Island - went on a Giant Dragonfly Tour and caught and sold some bugs/fish
attended the K.K Slider concert at Club LOL - received K.K. Bubblegum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for striking a rock 8 times.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a present for Zell's upcoming birthday.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Samus Mask and a Pikmin.
- Planted a new tree and some bushes near Re-Tail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
gave Chai an apple and received a Wooden Stool
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Drip Pail
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon Poodle Lamp and a Balloon Clock
purchased a Corkboard, a Modern Dresser, a yellow tulip bag and a white tulip bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught some bugs - donated a firefly to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Bought a Teppanyaki Grill from the Campgrounds for my kitchen
Fully expanded and paid off my basement! All that's left to expand is my 'sauna' 
Surprise visit from Sydney
Found a lost item that turned out to belong to Anchovy (got a pear in return? i appreciate it but there's pear trees all over my town lol)
Organised my basement (could use another dresser and some tables for my hats)
Also forgot to post this on my birthday 2 weeks ago, but Sydney brought me to my party at her house! Jitters and Soleil were there waiting for me.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

I dug up three fossils and sold them
Mitzi wanted a dragonfly so I caught a darner dragonfly for her
I buried a time capsule for Bunnie
I gave Stitches some new furniture
Rosie wanted some fruit so I gave her a perfect pear


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek versus Deirdre, Hugh, and Hamlet.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Zell's birthday and gave him a preppy shirt, which he put on immediately.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Bad Bro's Stache and a Labrador Ornament.


----------



## Michelle D.

I'm new to AC. My mother and sister ordered the "New Leaf" and "Happy Home Designer" games for me on Amazon and I should receive them in a few days, and both of them are new, not used. But I came across some guides online and I have already started making plans for my house in "New Leaf". I'm really excited about this.

Here's the guides I found online:

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Furniture/New_Leaf

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/starting-the-game

And I can't wait to buy/get my hands on the following:

Remodeling (I chose multiples mail boxes and roofs because I might change them eventually):

- Door: Square window door, cost: 4000, style: Antique, natural.

- Fence: White fence, cost: 3500, style: Antique, natural.

- Mail box: Stainless mail box, cost: 3600, style: Hobby, stylish, science.

- Mail box: Square mail box, cost: 3600, style: Hobby, stylish.

- Mail box: Orange mail box, cost: 3600,style: Antique, oriental (the orange mail box will be for the autumn/fall season)

- Outdoor pavement: Multicolored gravel, cost: 2800, style: none

- Outdoor pavement: Pebble paving, cost: 2800, style: none

- Roof: Purple roof, cost: 5200, style: none

- Roof: Purple rough roof, cost: 5200, style: Antique, natural

- Siding: Brown brick wall, cost: 5600, style: Antique, stylish

Cost for this: 39 900 (thirty-nine thousand and nine-hundred)

Furnitures I really want to get:

- Air conditioning, buy price: 2500, retail sell price: 625, color 1: none, color 2: none, interior theme: Sci-fi, style: basic, source: Resetti's RV

- Aloe, buy price: 1200, retail sell price: 300, color 1: green, color 2: brown, interior theme: harmonious, style: basic, garden center: Garden Center

- Azalea bonsai, buy price: 1500, retail sell price: 375, color 1: pink, color 2: blue, interior theme: harmonious/rustic, style: iconic, source: Garden Center

- Daffodil, buy price 680, retail sell price: 170, color 1: brown, color 2: white, interior theme: harmonious, style: basic, source: Garden Center

- Barbecue, buy price: 1760, retail sell price: 440, color 1: red, color 2: red, interior theme: none, style: sporty, source: Nooklings Shop

- Beach chair, buy price: 35, retail sell price: 375, color 1: white, color 2: white, interior theme: none, style: sporty, source: Island

I will add more later...

I will have a great study room (I will use this room to study, work in my school workbooks, write, or browse the Internet) and it will contain the following:

- A globe
- A writing chair
- A writing desk
- A desk light,
- A homework set
- A CD player (so I can listen to K.K Slider's songs or albums when I study and do school work)
- A large bookshelf
- A CD shelf
- A home-computer rack
- A green wall clock or shamrock clock
- And a trash bin (you always need one of those in a study room, after doing calculus and writing some now usless drafts, you can throw balls of crumpled papers into the trash bin)

Cost for my study room: 15 740 (fifteen thousand seven hundred and forty)

- Globe, buy price: 0, retail price: 300, color 1: aqua, color 2: brown, interior theme: sci-fi, style: official, source: Katie (this piece is part of the Study Set)

- Writing chair, buy price: 1000, retail sell price: 250, color 1: brown, color 2: white, interior: sci-fi, style: official, source: Nooklings Shop (this piece is part of the Study Set)

- Writing desk, buy price: 1900, retail sell price: 475, color 1: brown, color 2: brown, interior theme: sci-fi, style: official, source: Nookling Shop (this piece is part of the Study Set)

- Homework set, buy price: 680, retail sell price: 170, color 1: colorful, color 2: white, interior theme: sci-fi, style: official, source: Nooklings Shop (this homework set will be perfect for my study room)

- Large bookshelf, buy price: 2400, retail sell price: 600, color 1: brown, color 2: brown, interior theme: none, style: basic, source: Nooklings Shop (this large bookshelf will be perfect for my study room)

- Home-computer rack, buy price: 1800, retail sell price: 450, color 1: brown, color 2: white, interior theme: trendy, style: modern, source: Nooklings Shop (this home-computer rack will be perfect for my study room)

- Green Wall Clock, buy price: 1680, retail sell price: 420, color 1: green, color 2: orange, interior theme: harmonious, style: basic, source: Nookling Shop (this wall clock will be perfect for my study room, or for my bedroom)

- Shamrock clock, buy price: 1800, retail sell price: 450, color 1: green, color 2: green, interior theme: harmonious, style: iconic, source: Gulliver (this clock too will be perfect for my study room, or for my bedroom)

- CD player, buy price: 1600, retail sell price: 400, color 1, color 2: aqua, aqua, interior theme: none, style: historical, source: Nookling Shop (this CD player will be perfect for my study room)

- Desk light, buy price: 1280, retail sell price: 320, color 1: black, color 2: black, interior theme: sci-fi, style: basic, source: Nookling Shop

- CD shelf, buy price: 1200, retail sell price: 300, color 1: aqua, color 2: aqua, interior theme: none, style: historical, source: Nookling shop (this CD shelf will be perfect for my study room since I will have a CD player on my desk)

- Trash bin, buy price: 400, retail sell price: 100, color 1: red, color 2: blue, interior theme: quirky, style: basic, source: Nookling Shop

Soon I will start making plans for my bedroom, what it will contain and look like. I already know that it will definitely contain a bed, a painting set, a sketch book, and a violin (because I love art and violin music). During the Fall and Winter seasons, my bedroom will contain a fireplace. And so will my study room. And soon I will start making plans for my kitchen, bathroom, and living room. I definitely want a pine chair and a pine table in my kitchen. I couldn't resist and I added them to my list when I saw them in the online guide.

I've already made a list of all the clothes I will buy and own (there's nearly a hundred of them that I'm interested in). Though I'll probably have to look up how storage unit space stuff works in "New Leaf" because I don't know how much stuff I can put in storage and where (feel free to share this information with me if you know).

I've already chosen several different wallpapers for all of my rooms because I might eventually change them:

- Aqua Tile Wall for my bathroom
- Arched Window wall
- Autumn Wall (maybe for my bedroom or study room, during the fall season)
- Classic-Library Wall for my study room
- Fireworks-Show Wall
- Hello Kitty Wall (maybe for my bedroom)
- Lattice Wall (maybe for my study room or my bathroom)
- Pear Wall (maybe for my kitchen)
- Purple-Desert-Tile Wall (maybe for my bathroom)
- Purple Puzzle Wall
- Purple-Rose Wall
- Standard Tearoom Wall (maybe for my kitchen)
- Stary Sky Wall (maybe for my bedroom or my bathroom)
- Green-Paint Wall (for my living room)

I already chose the rugs/flooring for every room:

- Citrus Carpet for my kitchen
- Opulent Rug for my study room
- Exotic Rug for my living room
- Flower Pop Carpet for my bedroom
- Blue Flooring for my bathroom

- I will have my living room in the basement
- I will have my kitchen in the left room
- I will have my bedroom in the right room
- I will have my bathroom in the back room
- I will have my study on the second floor
- I've heard that you can have six rooms total in "New Leaf" but if that's the case I don't know what I'll do with the 6th one yet

It's possible that there might be some flaws or mistakes in my plans (storage unit space, space/item limit in every room, availability of an item, costs, and methods to earn money or bells are all important in this game from what I've heard but I don't know much about how it all works since I'm new to AC and this would be my first AC game ever) and that I'll have to correct them along the way, like I said I'm new to AC and I might have made a few mistakes or misunderstood how some things work. If that's the case, let me know. As someone who is knew to AC, I want to learn and I want to hear from people who have experience with this game, I want to hear from them about how things work in NL and what advices they can give so I can unleash my creativity. And I've heard that with AC, your creativity is often the only limit. I might ask a few questions in the "Ask AC:NL Questions here! (Please read before posting here or making a new thread!)" thread. Like about storage for clothes and food and fortune cookies because I'd love to have a 3DS in my bedroom and also how do I get the Keep Town Beautiful ordinance so I don't have to deal with coackroaches and trash when I can't play on a regular basis because I'm busy or something. Though the title of the thread says "please read before posting here or making a new thread" I just noticed that said thread is like 439 pages long. Does the person who started the thread really expect us to read 439 pages worth of posts before we post in said thread or start a new thread? I hope not. Please let me know as I am new to the Bell Tree Forums as well, not just new to AC.

By the way, folks... just a reminder this exists (24/7 Animal Crossing Radio website, and now it not only plays New Leaf music, but New Horizon music too in case you're interested):

https://newleafradio.glitch.me/">https://newleafradio.glitch.me/

This is heaven for gamers. I love this. Don't you?

I've seen videos of AC games on Youtube and I can say that the association between the calming visuals/gameplay and this music is so strong, it's often nice to have those AC music tracks playing in the background at home when you write, read, study, clean, relax, etc, or at work when you're working.

I wish it was available as an internet radio station I could find on my radio...

I also have a relaxing AC ambience playlist that I'm more than happy to share with all of you:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzG_3q50DuPkxWFYQmwSTtaFiPJseVXHS

The weather is unbearably hot these days, a shower would do me much good.

I wish you all a good day.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Hero's Cap and a Coin.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling items at Re-Tail.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by buying 3 Fortune Cookies.
- Dug up and replanted some of the bushes and trees along my path to Re-Tail because I didn't like the way it looked before.



Michelle D. said:


> I've already made a list of all the clothes I will buy and own (there's nearly a hundred of them that I'm interested in). Though I'll probably have to look up how storage unit space stuff works in "New Leaf" because I don't know how much stuff I can put in storage and where (feel free to share this information with me if you know).


There are two kinds of storage in New Leaf. To start out, you can use the locker at the train station and later buy furniture items like dressers, cabinets, etc to put in your house. The locker and any storage type furniture you buy are all linked, so you don't get extra storage by purchasing more of these items. I think they give you 180 storage slots.

Once you start expanding your house by paying off your home loans, you will be offered the option to purchase secret storage for your home. The secret storage shows up as an icon on the bottom screen that you can open and access, I believe, 360, additional storage slots.

My numbers may be off, so don't quote me on that.



Michelle D. said:


> also how do I get the Keep Town Beautiful ordinance so I don't have to deal with coackroaches and trash when I can't play on a regular basis because I'm busy or something.


The Beautiful Town Ordinance is something you can implement at Town Hall once you've gotten your approval rating up. This can be done in just a couple of days by doing simple tasks like completing requests for your villagers, watering flowers, pulling weeds, selling things and so on.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask in the "Ask AC:NL Questions here!" thread. You can search the thread for a topic by using the Search feature at the top right of the forum, but lots of people have asked duplicate questions so you wouldn't be the first.

Hope you enjoy the game! You've certainly done your research!


----------



## smonikkims

I started a new town called Arc two days ago and so far have achieved paying for my first house upgrade, the campsite, 100% approval, paid for the bell boom ordinance, and Phoebe has just moved in!


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Stopped Bruce from moving.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Hero's Cap and a Coin.
> - Completed a daily Meow task by selling items at Re-Tail.
> - Completed a weekly Meow task by buying 3 Fortune Cookies.
> - Dug up and replanted some of the bushes and trees along my path to Re-Tail because I didn't like the way it looked before.
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of storage in New Leaf. To start out, you can use the locker at the train station and later buy furniture items like dressers, cabinets, etc to put in your house. The locker and any storage type furniture you buy are all linked, so you don't get extra storage by purchasing more of these items. I think they give you 180 storage slots.
> 
> Once you start expanding your house by paying off your home loans, you will be offered the option to purchase secret storage for your home. The secret storage shows up as an icon on the bottom screen that you can open and access, I believe, 360, additional storage slots.
> 
> My numbers may be off, so don't quote me on that.
> 
> 
> The Beautiful Town Ordinance is something you can implement at Town Hall once you've gotten your approval rating up. This can be done in just a couple of days by doing simple tasks like completing requests for your villagers, watering flowers, pulling weeds, selling things and so on.
> 
> If you have any more questions feel free to ask in the "Ask AC:NL Questions here!" thread. You can search the thread for a topic by using the Search feature at the top right of the forum, but lots of people have asked duplicate questions so you wouldn't be the first.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the game! You've certainly done your research!



"The locker and any storage type furniture you buy are all linked, so you don't get extra storage by purchasing more of these items. I think they give you 180 storage slots."

You mean to tell me that I shouldn't buy more than one dresser and that I don't get extra storage by buying more than one? Also, I thought a bedroom was supposed to contain two drawers (most people in real life have two). Having just one would kinda weird me out. Also, a dresser or cabinet contains 180 storage slots? I'm asking you those questions because I want to make sure I'm not misunderstanding what you're saying.

I came across this earlier:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66514636

It's getting weirder and weirder. I guess I'll just have to find another way to get extra storage.

"Once you start expanding your house by paying off your home loans, you will be offered the option to purchase secret storage for your home. The secret storage shows up as an icon on the bottom screen that you can open and access, I believe, 360, additional storage slots."

360? That's good to know. I'm definitely getting a fridge and cabinet for my kitchen.

I have my eyes set on this one:

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/kitchen-refrigerator

What are MEOW coupons??? And how do I get those? Also I thought people were supposed to pay with these bell things (don't they have actual money in that world, like paper money and coins? Also, what in the world do they do with all those bells that you and their employers pay them with??? This is really weird. But I'm new to AC so I might be a bit slow to get it), so why are there those MEOW coupons (whatever they're supposed to be)? Apparently I need some of those coupons to purchase the kitchen refrigerator and the office phone.

"The Beautiful Town Ordinance is something you can implement at Town Hall once you've gotten your approval rating up. This can be done in just a couple of days by doing simple tasks like completing requests for your villagers, watering flowers, pulling weeds, selling things and so on."

That's good to know. I'll have to ask in the "Ask AC:NL Questions here!" thread about when and how to pull weed, when the flowers and trees need to be watered, and what kind of tasks or requests I can do to get my approval rating up.

BTW, do you have like any gardening tips for me?

Oh and can you place objects (like a lamp, a clock, a radio, a plant or a piggy bank) only on a table or can you place them on a dresser too? Because I don't know what furniture I should get for my room that I can place objects on.

I came across this just now:

https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...af_will_need_over_6000_blocks_on_your_sd_card

Wait, Whot??? Will I have any block left for other games? How many blocks total are there on a SD card?

Jesus God, that's a lot of stuff to remember and figure out!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Mint from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pikmin and a Dalmation Ornament.



Michelle D. said:


> You mean to tell me that I shouldn't buy more than one dresser and that I don't get extra storage by buying more than one? Also, I thought a bedroom was supposed to contain two drawers (most people in real life have two). Having just one would kinda weird me out. Also, a dresser or cabinet contains 180 storage slots? I'm asking you those questions because I want to make sure I'm not misunderstanding what you're saying.


You can absolutely buy and use as many storage pieces as you want in your home for decorating purposes. The extra items just won't expand your storage space.



Michelle D. said:


> What are MEOW coupons??? And how do I get those? Also I thought people were supposed to pay with these bell things (don't they have actual money in that world, like paper money and coins? Also, what in the world do they do with all those bells that you and their employers pay them with??? This is really weird. But I'm new to AC so I might be a bit slow to get it), so why are there those MEOW coupons (whatever they're supposed to be)? Apparently I need some of those coupons to purchase the kitchen refrigerator and the office phone.


Meow Coupons are a second form of currency that was introduced with the Welcome Amiibo update. It is only used to purchase items from an NPC named Harvey or from the RV vans that show up in Harvey's campsite. You can earn them by doing specific tasks that will be given to you on a daily and weekly basis. The tasks vary in difficulty but even just doing the easy ones you can build up quite a few Meow Coupons. If you don't have a use for the coupons, you can also trade them in for bells, which are the main currency of the game. Bells are just a different name for money. They show up as coins or moneybags in your inventory.



Michelle D. said:


> Oh and can you place objects (like a lamp, a clock, a radio, a plant or a piggy bank) only on a table or can you place them on a dresser too? Because I don't know what furniture I should get for my room that I can place objects on.


There are objects that can be placed on things (like lamps, clocks, etc) and objects that can have items placed on top of them (like tables, bookshelfs, dressers, etc). Sometimes it's a bit tricky because not every single dresser or bookshelf will allow you to place an object on it. It depends on how it's designed. As a general rule, if it's a taller item like a wardrobe or if it already has a built-in object on it, then you can't place anything on it. An example of an item with a built-in object would be the alpine dresser. Link here



Michelle D. said:


> Wait, Whot??? Will I have any block left for other games? How many blocks total are there on a SD card?


I don't know much about that but I think it's referring to if you download the full game as a digital copy. If you're getting the physical cartridge, I don't think you should have any problems.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Canada.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't get anything new.


----------



## Moritz

I started a new save today on a different copy of the game, and I love my new town.
I dont plan on playing the old one any more but kept it to trade with and give myself my bells and items.

I called it foxond after my old town from when I joined this site.
I got the train and fruit I wanted first try.
The layout is perfect and all my starting villagers are great.

I'm so super happy with how this has turned out.

Having lots of fun!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and a Super Star.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Japan.
- Decided I wanted to swap some of my holly and blue-hydrangea bushes so I dug them up and planted new ones.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fi Mask and an S.S. Dolphin.


----------



## CasualWheezer

Today in Henville

Redd was in my town, I bought a perfect painting from him
I dug up three fossils and sold them
Bunnie visited my house
I cleaned up some of my town, I sold some furniture laying around that I don't need
There was a meteor shower tonight
Sly had a present for for Dotty so I delivered that for him
I went to K.K. Slider's concert, Rosie was also there
Dotty wanted a centipede so I caught one for her
Stitches wanted some fruit so I gave him a perfect pear


----------



## JemAC

Haven't had much chance to play or post over the last week as I was away but these are a few things that I did achieve during a couple of mornings I loaded the game;


opened the mail - received a birthday invitation from Maple
spoke to villagers - Lolly mentioned moving on the 16th but I refused
delivered a gift from Vivian to Portia - received a Stripe TV
gave Poncho a cherry - received a Science Table
gave Maple a lemon - received a Star Tee
delivered a gift from Portia to Lolly - received a Bubble-Gum Tee
shook trees - caught bees, collected bells, a Astro Sofa, a Freezer, a Watering Trough and an Ebony Piano
hit rocks - collected bells, a silver nugget, a ruby and an emerald
dug up a Mini Strumboid, a Mega Buzzoid and a Tall Echoid
dug up fossils and had them assessed - sold them all
sold fruit and seashells
caught some bugs - donated a darner dragonfly to the museum and sold the rest
purchased a yellow lily bag and white cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Chair
scanned Erik into the game and asked for a gift - received a Beacon Fire


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Jay informing me that I could dig up the time capsule that I'd buried for him before he left town
dug up the time capsule - received a Periwinkle Tee
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Vivian visit my house
delivered a gift from Chai to Lolly
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, a Peacock Chair and a Cassette Player
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed - donated 1 and completed my fossil section 
sold the remaining fossils along with some fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Vanity
purchased a Rococo Floor, a yellow pansy bag and a Maple Bonsai from T.I.Y
purchased a Spring Kimono from the Able Sisters
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and a Goal Pole.
- My trees and bushes have all grown in on my path to Re-Tail and I'm happy with how everything looks.


----------



## Dunquixote

In no particular order:

I tted back to museum day. 

I did museum day on all four of my characters. I out the plaques in their storage (would normally send them to my main but her storage is full; may do it eventually to keep what I’m selling and not separate).

I checked the storage of my character that is storing stuff I was trying to sell and updated my thread. I may just make it pwyw.

Pulled some weeds and dug up some fossils. Dropped the fossils off by some flowers.

I got the mail on my main. Had to make room in my storage. dropped some bugs off at the front of my plaza. sold something a villager mailed me.
Dropped some pumpkins from my storage off at an alt’s house.

TTed to the 28th.

grabbed mail and picked up pumpkins and put them in alt’s storage.dropped bug model off at main’s house

Dug up fossil and dropped off on a path by flowers. Picked some weeds. Put the weeds in my alt’s storage.

Ordered more cheese. Withdrew some bells from ABD.

Got the mail on another alt and dropped it off at my main’s. Picked a weed and sold it. Ordered more cheese.

Got the mail on another alt, picked some weeds and dropped them off at my main’s. Checked the campsite.

Got the mail on my main and picked up the stuff in front of house. Made more room in storage. Dropped some materials off in front of alt’s house.

Tted to present day and time. Dropped off extra cheese that i sent to wrong character after i got it from mail and extra mom’s apron. Picked some  weeds.

I may go to harv’s studio later or tomorrow.


----------



## CasualWheezer

It was my second anniversary of becoming mayor in my town today, there was a ceremony for that. Other than that, Bunnie wanted a rainbow stag so I caught one for her.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Chai informed me that she will be leaving on the 24th so I agreed that she could
agreed to buy a Melon Shirt from Cheri
gave Marshal a cherry - received a Robo-Clock
agreed to buy a Green Table from Poncho
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, a Green Pantry and a Sleek Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up the 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to France
purchased a red tulip bag, a red lily bag and an Azalea Bonsai from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
popped a balloon - received a Balloon-Poodle Lamp
caught some bugs and fish - donated a mosquito and a pond skater to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't receive anything new.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an Eiffel Tower from Gulliver
attended Maple's birthday party with Poncho and gifted her a Quince Bonsai
spoke to the rest of my villagers
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Love Seat
hit rocks - collected multiple ores from one rock and an amethyst from another
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Floor
caught and sold some fish
purchased a High-End Stereo, a white lily bag and a white violet bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
did some redecorating inside my home
scanned Bunnie into town to ask for a gift - received a Home Computer Rack


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies but didn't receive anything new.


----------



## Michelle D.

I received my copy of NL yesterday and I will start playing it soon.

Today I came across this:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67316179

I'm laughing so hard right now I'm gonna piss my pants. This is hilarious. This really made me day.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Go-Go Shirt from Maple
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Fang to Marshal
Maple gifted me a Red Tie-Dye Tee
returned a lost item to Lolly - received a Jester Shirt
agreed to buy a Serene Painting from Marshal but he decided to give it to me for free instead
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Robo-TV
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up a Mini Rhythmoid, a Tall Echoid and a Tall Alloid
dug up fossils and had them assessed and sold, donated the Serene Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
Poncho was tempted to buy a Mama Polar Bear so I agreed that he should get it
visited Redd and purchased a Robust Statue
purchased a Arched Circle Door from Nook's Homes
purchased a Simple Love Seat, a Super Toilet and a white cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
had the Love Seat customised to blue
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Table
got stung by a tarantula while running around
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Belgium.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Arwing and the Hero's Cap.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: England.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Robust Statue from Redd
spoke to my villagers - buried a time capsule for Lolly
agreed to buy a Toad Tee from Marshal
Maple gifted me a Modern Wood Chest
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Tea Set
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold - donated the Robust Statue to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara - received a Rose Wall and Office Flooring
purchased a Casual Outfit from Able Sisters
purchased a purple violet bag and red cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers and picked up a few others
caught and sold some bugs/fish
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a Gold Stereo


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Arwing and the Virtual Boy.


----------



## Parkai

cleaned up 1% of the huge mess of flowers


----------



## Michelle D.

Today, June the 17th 2021, Michelle, I became mayor of my town. Sharp Town. Well, you have an eight character limit and that name has nine characters so I was forced to "shorten" it to "Sharp" instead of "Sharp Town". I just hope my villagers and my online friend will get the message, that it was supposed to be "Sharp Town" (did the game's creators really had to put an eight character limit? Even in Pokemon games you have like a ten or twelve characters now, in Generation I to V, nicknames have a maximum length of 10 characters in Western languages and starting in Generation VI, nicknames have a maximum length of 12 characters in Western languages). But whatever.

I chose the name "Sharp" because I really like it and it sounds nice. The word "sharp" can have many different meanings (also any experienced linguist will tell you that words have usages not inherent meaning and that the meaning of a word in a phrase or an expression is determined by the context). The word "sharp" can mean to be the best or look really nice in articles of clothing or it can just be a complementary word. Also, if you describe someone as sharp, you are praising them because they are quick to notice, hear, understand or react to things. (Approval) "He is very sharp, a quick thinker and swift with repartee." Synonyms; quick-witted, clever, astute, acute. Showing or having a keen awereness; attentive, vigilant, a sharp lookout. Attractively or stylishly dressed or groomed. Moving, acting or reacting quickly, efficiently, etc, as in sharp reflexes. Mentally acute; clever, astute. Stylish and smart. Sharp, a South Africa slang, an exclamation of full agreement or approval. "Cool", "phat", as in "that's sharp stuff, man!" Good, okay, cool, awesome, fun, etc.

I'm now Michelle, mayor of Sharp Town. Yes, I chose to go by my real first name in the game. After all your character serves as a blank slate to project yourself into, it's basically a virtual version of you with YOUR personality, YOUR personal tastes and preferences (in terms of clothing, furnitures, hobbies, projects, etc), whatever look YOU choose for him or her, and YOUR choices are his or her choices. This character is indeed a blank slate/player avatar, a character with little detail which gives the player the maximum opportunity to make it their own. Yes I've done my research last week while I was waiting for my copy of the game to arrive in the mail.

This guide here...

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/starting-the-game

... says that if you choose a place near the ocean as the place to build your house, you will be able to hear the waves when you are inside your house. I think I chose the perfect spot, even Nook said it was a good spot and now my tent is near the ocean and I can hear the waves when I'm inside it. That means I'll have a house where I can hear the waves and the ocean whenever I'm home. I love the sound of the waves crashing on the beach, it's soothing and relaxing. I love water and the ocean, always have. I can't afford a house near the ocean in real life, but now in the virtual world I can have one.

Speaking of that, I was watching someone else's walkthrough this morning and Nook told this guy that he had to gather 10 000 bells (to be paid in full in one shot) just to start building his house. Not only that, but he was fishing and got some trash, a tire, a this sheep chick (I think her name is Reese, at least I think she's a sheep, oh and there's someone snoring in there, that's weird), she's like "if you want me to dispose of it, you'll have to pay a disposal fee, 80 bells". And I'm like "Woooot!?" These two are rips offs! You're supposed to gather 10 000 bells that you have to pay in full in one shot just to start building your house (and I've heard that some of Tom's, Timmy's and Tommy's items or upgrades cost an obscene amount of money and that it only gets worse over time) and this chick want 80 bells for EACH piece of garbage you want to dispose of. I swear, I will not use the fishing rod until I get a garbage can or a trash bin in my house, because I'm not paying disposal fees, hell no (by the way, how do you empty the trash bin or the garbage can? Does it become full at some point?). Nook and Reese are rip offs. I've seen some people online call Tom Nook "the raccoon of Wall Street". 

I'm starting to think that the person who wrote this article was right:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/04/09/tom-nook-animal-crossing-not-evil/

And this woman has some good points too, Tom Nook is an exploitative crook, just like the landlords who exploit and take advantage of their poor tenants during the pandemic (thank God for civil rights and rent strike):






(sigh) Jesus God! What did I get myself into when I bough this game....? 

Ah, well. Too late now. I'm bored to death, the confinement is still not over and I need something new and entertaining, so I guess I'll play this game, might as well play it now that I've spent money on it, it was a bit expensive and I'm not gonna waste my money by throwing the game into a drawer and leaving it there to rot, so I might as well play it.

Maybe it'll get better at some point. 

I managed to sell some fruits and flowers at Re-tail and got 940 bells, almost 1000 (only 9000 more bells and I can say goodbye to my tent and moved into a house). Also, something's wrong or weird with this store. A common CHAIR is MORE expensive than a common BED and an Aloe plant is MORE expensive than BOTH the CHAIR and the BED. This doesn't make sense. Also, Reese said that those items she's selling belong to some people and she mentioned names or something. Why is she selling things that don't belong to her? Am I stealing by buying what she's selling? Is this some pan shop or some freaking shady business or something of that nature? What the heck is that all about? None of this makes sense. I'm seriously wondering if I moved into a town full of crazy people and crooks. WTH!? 

According to the guide, I have to wait till 6:00 AM to really become mayor and have access to the mayor chair and Nook told me to wait till morning before I go see him. Maybe I should just gather and sell more fruits and flowers in the mean time (maybe I'll be lucky and find some perfect fruits, they're worth more bells from what I've heard), I'll need an additional 9000 bells.  According to an online guide, you can sell most of the items you collect at Re-Tail for a higher price than what you’d get at the Nooklings’ store.

Jesus God! The online guide says if you shake trees some of them will drop money and sometimes furnitures too. Wot? Don't ask how it got up there. 

The guide also says, "There’s also a good chance that a beehive will fall down from the tree. If you’re quick, you can catch a bee for your Museum collection. Alternatively, you can avoid getting a face full of stingers if you run into a house. Even if you get attacked, you can collect the empty hive and sell it for 500 bells." What!? Hell no! If I see bees, I run for my life, I'll find another way to get bells! I don't like bees and wasps at all, never did, they scare the hell out of me! Also, I've heard that if you get stinged in the game, you need medecine and everyone is asleep at this hour so I'm not going to chance it and I don't want to have to spend 400 bells on a dose of medicine. So I'll only shake trees that look safe. If I see one of those freaking bees coming, I'm running into the first house I see, here's hoping that the door will be unlocked. You know, they say that there is no combat mechanicsin AC games and thatyour character can't "die"in those game, but it seemsthat you're still nevertheless not safe because there are bees and Piranhas fishes from what I've heard. Take your pick folks, do you what to be attacked by bees or get bitten by Piranhas fishes? ((((Shudder)))))

Re-Tail is selling a blue dresser or something to store things. I can't buy it for now 'cause I have to keep ahold of my bells if I want to move into a house soon. I just hope this storage unit furniture is not going anywhere and that no one will buy it.

I don't have any Amiibo (the cards are sold separately and even if Amazon still sell some of them, they're too expensive for my tastes), I just hope the characters will still show up in my campground.

It says on a website, "Special characters can only be requested to move into the campground if their corresponding amiibo figure is scanned with Wisp. Some special characters do not have an amiibo figure and will appear in the campground on random days. Special characters who cannot move to the campground will have the option for the player to receive their picture when their card is scanned with Wisp."

Some people online have said that you can still very much enjoy the game even without Amiibos, but I'd like to have a list of what special items I'll be missing out on, I'd really like to know, because at least I can resign myself to the fact that I'll never get those items and I can move on.

I'd give anything to get my hands on those stew pots and have them in my kitchen (I'd get four of them and then I'd customize them all so I I can get all four flavors, just like picture in theshortstory's post):

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/does-anyone-know-how-to-get-these-soup-pots.94525/

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/question-about-stewpots-soup-pots.169112/

https://customnewleaf-blog.tumblr.com/tagged/stewpot

Franklin has the stew pot and the potato gratin and even pancakes, also this website says you can help him cook and get ingredients:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Franklin

Please someone tell me if Franklin will appear in campground in NL without Amiibo cards. I don't much care if some other RVs don't show up there, but I really need to see this one. Otherwise I don't know how I'm gonna get those stew pots and that potato gratin, it seems he's the only one selling those. Also, I've heard that the people who created the game killed the Wi-fi service for this game (why couldn't they just keep it alive, like Nintendo did with the GTS and the Festival Plaza for the 7th gen Pokemon games which are still very much active? That means I can't trade with other AC players in New Leaf for what I want), so I wouldn't be able to trade for them. Please tell me if he'll show up in the campground, I'm not going to invite him to stay in my town, I just want to buy a few things from him, but I need to know if he'll show up. Are the Amiibo cards only to invite those characters to stay in your town or do they need to be scanned for a character to appear in the campground? I never had Amiibo cards (they're expensive and I just don't see the appeal) so I don't know how they work. And like I said before, I might have done my research, but I'm new to AC and I don't have all of the answers or I wouldn't be asking the questions. I just want to be able to buy a few things from Franklin that I really, really want. Also, I'd love to have some of the Hello Kitty items (especially the hat, shirt, wallpaper, flooring, clock, table, and planter) and I want to know if whatever character who sell them will show up in the campground without Amiibo cards. The stewpot cost 3 Meow coupons each. The potato gratin also costs 3 Meow coupons.

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/stewpot

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/potato-gratin

There's also that giant stew pot that you can get if you have HHD saved datas on your console (fortunately for me, I also have HHD) and cost 8000 bells:

https://villagerdb.com/item/giant-stew-pot

Isabelle told me how to get Meow coupons and how to exchange them for bells if I want but I forgot to write it down and take notes. Damn it. I'll have to research this soon. If some of you want to give me advices on how to get those, I'm all ears. In addition to the stew pot and potato gratin, I also wanted to get the office phone because it's the only phone in this game that looks like the closest thing to a modern and nice phone (though it would have been nice to have wireless phones in this game, I mean if you can get a CD player and a laptop, why isn't the game modern enough to have wireless phones? The office phones look much better than the black phone, public phone and lovely phone). The office phone too costs 3 Meow coupons.

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/office-phone

And of course, the Hello Kitty items also cost Meow coupons. I wish I'd had taken notes when Isabelle told me how to get them and how to exchange some of them for bells. That'll teach me not write things like that down.

Too bad you can't sell stuff all night in this game (the Re-tail store close at 11 PM and open at 9 AM) like in the Pokemon Centers in Pokemon games. I might have gathered half if not the three quarters of 10 000 bells by the time I can go visit Tom in the morning. Also, Nook's home is not open until 10 AM. This is annoying, but realistic I guess.

It reminds me of this article I read not so long ago:









						How night life killed my Animal Crossing: New Leaf town
					

Sometimes, Animal Crossing: New Leaf can align a little too well with real life.




					venturebeat.com
				




I just find it sad that the creators of AC games didn't make the games to be more accomodating to people who work the night shift or night owls in general. I was always a bit of a night own myself, now I guess I'll have to make change to my lifestyle if I want to play this game because being up most of the night and sleeping late during the day is not going get me very far in this game. Ah well, I'll try my best to change my habits. But I feel for Benjamin Yoder and I'm going to miss the night life, and the peace and quiet that comes with so many other people being asleep. 

It seems that i'm getting quite a few bells from from shaking trees.

I just saw a present tied to a balloon and I can't seem to be able to get it to land. What am I supposed to do? I've heard that you need a slingshot but I don't have one and those presents don't seem to appear on the map. How will I find it again? I might not be able to find the location again. Oh no, it disappeared! My present was there just a few second ago and now it's gone! Where did it go? Oh found it! It's floating around the area and apparently wherever it goes there's wind blowing sound. (Sigh) I really need a sling shot, but I can't get one until after I've updated the Nook store apparently and it might take some time. Will my present still be there when I get back, provided I can recall the location (thank God it's not to far from the Re-tail shop, I just hpe it doesn't wander too far away). I swear I saw one near the train station too but I don't know if it's the same one and when I came out of the train station after talking to the monkey, the present was gone. Is this bad luck? 

By the way, I met a cow named Saharah (at least I think it's a cow) who offers to change carpets and wallpapers for 3000 bells. She's walking around outside at night, so I guess she's a bit of a night owl too. I better save my bells. It,s not like I have carpets or wallpapers at the moment anyway. Of course you can't help my tent, Saharah, now please go away, I'm gathering bells from shaking trees to pay my freaking loan. I now have 1940 bells instead of 940 (that means I gathered an additional 1000 bells). That's a bit better. I'll get some rest and continue in the morning. I'm gonna drag myself out of bed early in the morning if I have to but I'll do everything I can to move out of this tent and into a house today, as soon as possible and I've got mayor duties to attend to.

Edit:

I've heard of a really annoying glitch in this game where stuff you've just recently taken from a chest will disappear from your inventory as soon as you try to use it or move it around in your inventory and that you have to check the chests that you grabbed the items from.


----------



## JemAC

Spoke to my villagers - Marshal gifted me a Round Carpet
Lolly asked for something to sit atop her Modern Wood Shelf so I gave her a Gerbera and received a Red Tile Wall
Portia asked for a barred knifejaw so I caught her one and received a Stair Dresser
Donated another barred knifejaw to the museum and sold the remaining fish that I’d caught
Poncho gifted me a Modern Wood Lamp
Shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Sofa
Hit rocks - collected multiple ores from one rock and an amethyst from another
Dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
Sold fruit and seashells
Purchased some Autograph Cards from Harvey’s Campground
Purchased a Minimalist Dresser, a yellow rose bag, a red pansy bag and a Round Cactus from T.I.Y
Planted the flowers
Popped a balloon - received a Balloon Dresser
Scanned in Felicity to ask for a gift - received a Modern Cabinet


----------



## Michelle D.

- Paid my mortgage (10 000 bells), they should be done building my house tomorrow morning and then I'll move out of the tent and into the house.

- Got the shovel, bug catching net, fishing rod, and watering can.

- Started filling my museum with all kinds of fishes, bugs and fossils.

- Sold a whole bunch of fishes and bugs and made lots of money.

- Hit a rock (with my shovel) that gave me lots of money. Broke a rock (with my shovel) that gave me an emerald (is ore extremely rare in this game 'cause I've only ever seen one of these in like the last 48 hours ever since I started playing the game, it seems more uncommon than other things, but I'm gonna need more ores if I want to customize some of my items and furnitures).

- Bought a "common chair" and a "storage" case (I sold a "sleek dresser" that fell from a tree and use part of the money to buy the "storage case" because I like it better)

- Got a "stripe table" that fell from a tree, when I get a table that I like better I'll sell that one and buy another but this one's nice nontheless.

- Wrote four letters, bought four presents or gifts at the able sisters' shop, attached the presents or gifts to the letters, adressed the packages to Cube, Appollo, Robin, and Aurora, went to the post office and put the packages in the mail. I sent letters and gifts to four of my villagers. I love giving and putting smiles on people's faces. And as mayor, I must set an example of generosity and kindness for kids and adults alike in my town. I want only the best for Sharp Town. You don't need to wait until Christmas to buy gifts to your friends, you can do it anytime you want and during any time of the year. I wish I had a freaking slingshot, then I could start opening my own presents instead of looking longingly at them whenever they float by, but I haven't the faintest clue as to how to get the slingshot and without a slingshot I can't get them to land. I wonder if the name of the senders are in the letters or the packages, and which ones of my villagers sent me those presents, but provided their names are included, I will write them thank you letters.

- Came across a weirdo in a lamp who's asking for Amiibos, I haven't gotten any, and I never will, Amazon still sell some of the Amiibo cards but they're too expensive for my states and I just don't see the appeal anyway, I kept the lamp though and have it displayed in my tent, I just like how the lamp looks.

- Bought "googles" (they'll go well with that wetsuit when I finally get one), a "mint umbrella", a pair of "blue-stripe pants", a pair of "relay shorts", a "leopard tee" and a "star hairpin". My character is currently wearing "relay shorts", a "leopard tee" and a "star hairpin", she looks nice.

- Completed some initiatives and earned a couple Meow coupons

- Tried to complete the Ocean Sunfish Initiative for two additional Meow coupons, but I don't know how to catch a Sunfish, I think I saw one once with the fin and it only headbumped my lure once or twice and then disappeared, I think you need bait or a different lure but I can't find infos online on how to catch a Sunfish in New Leaf.

- I have like around 25 000 bells at the moment. I know that raccoon of Wall Street, after charging me 10K to start building my house is gonna charge me 39, 800, 98,000, 198,000, 298,000, and 643,800 bells the next times. As of now, I only half of the 40 000 or 39,800 I should said haven't even gathered half the sum yet, despite all the critters I've bought and sold and the furnitures I got from trees and sold because I didn't like them (like that "robo-chair").

- Bought a Berliner from Pavé for 3 Meow coupons in the groundcamp (Berliner is a very rare item, you have to have the German 3DS and the German game and you can only get a Berliner during the New Year's Day countdown from Isabelle, but we, non-Germans, can buy one from Pavé for 3 Meow coupons in the New Leaf game with the Amiibo Update, it's a rare regional item). Also bought "Pavé floor" for 3 Meow coupons. Since this guy's name is Pavé and every piece of the Pavé set is named after him, I guess he designed them himself. Good for him, but I'm only inretested in the floor. And I want to save my other Meow coupons in case Franklin shows up in my campground, because I want to buy stew pots and potato gratin. A website says that, "The Samgyetang is a Korean dish that consists of a whole chicken inside soup with Korean ginseng. Gulliver will send you this gift as a souvenir of his trip to South Korea if you correctly pointed him to his destination when he washed up on your town's beach. To know if Gulliver intended to go to South Korea, observe whether he mentions kimchi, Tae-Kwon Do and a pop scene. Since the bowl is so small, you can place it on tabletops." This is another regional dish/food item that I'm definitely gonna go after. I'm just so thankful that we, people who live on the American continent, can get those regional dishes/food items even if they are rare and can only be obtained through some RV (random visitor) and Meow coupons.

- I also took the time to appreciate the fact that ACNL make me want to try those delicious looking foreign dishes and make me want to learn more about regional festivals all over the world.

Samgyetang (a Korean Ginseng chicken soup):

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/samgyetang

https://www.maangchi.com/recipe/samgyetang

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Samgyetang











Berliner (a German jelly donut with powedered sugar icing or conventional sugar on top):

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/berliner

https://re-tail.fandom.com/wiki/Berliner

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_(doughnut)











And that's only a few examples.

Oh crap, my 3DS battery is running out of battery juice AGAIN and the light just turned red. I started playing this game only two days ago and I played for so long that I ran out of battery juice TWICE. I'm gonna recharge the battery.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and was able to add a new one to my collection.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and a Dalmation Ornament.

@Michelle D. Don't worry, Franklin is one of the NPCs who will show up in your campsite randomly without needing an Amiibo. Unfortunately, you do need the Amiibo cards for the Sanrio villagers to get the Hello Kitty furniture. But the Wi-Fi is still up so if you can find someone who has them, you can trade for the items you want.


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and was able to add a new one to my collection.
> - Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
> - Stopped Bruce from moving.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and a Dalmation Ornament.
> 
> @Michelle D. Don't worry, Franklin is one of the NPCs who will show up in your campsite randomly without needing an Amiibo. Unfortunately, you do need the Amiibo cards for the Sanrio villagers to get the Hello Kitty furniture. But the Wi-Fi is still up so if you can find someone who has them, you can trade for the items you want.



The wi-fi for this game is still up? Oh thank God. But I don't know how to connect with other players in AC. I definitely want to get my hands on some of those Hello Kitty furnitures (only the hat, shirt, table, clock, planter, wallpaper and flooring, I don't care much for the dress, bed, chair, shoes, and drawers).

Also, I'm glad and relieved to find out that so many RVs or NPCs will show up in the campground without needing an Amiibo:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/MEOW_Coupons

There are so many nice things people can buy with Meow coupons.

I definitely want to get my hands on:

- Crayons (that would go well with my sketch book and painting set, that's a lovely art kit I will have there in my bedroom, I would have preferred pastels over crayons, but there's no pastels, so I'll settle for crayons, I have a huge art kit in real life too, my mother bought it for me as a Christmas gift a few years ago)

- Beach chair (for my backyard set room)

- Large book shelf (for my study room)

- Sea globe (I'll put it on the mantle of my fireplace in my living room along with the snow globe, too bad there are only two globes in this game)

- Stack of books (for my study room, it'll go well with my homework set too, this one is being sold by RV Pascal)

- Autumn leaf chair (for my study room in the fall season)

- Pile of leaves (for my study room or my bedroom in the fall season)

- Tree standee (for my backyard themed room)

- Chef's outfit

- Kitchen island (for my kitchen)

- Kitchen refrigerator (for my kitchen)

- Pancakes (hell yes, for my kitchen)

- Potato gratin (hell yes, for my kitchen)

- Stew pot (hell yes, for my kitchen)

- I was going to say party wall but you can buy it at Timmy and Tommy's with bells so I'll save my Meow coupons

- Gift pile (they don't have to be Christmas gifts, they can be birthday gift or just friendship gifts, they look like regular gifts, the ones with the "wild wrapping paper" as opposed to the "traditional wrapping" can be used all year around)

- Snow globe (('ll put it on the mantle of my fireplace in my living room along with the sea globe, too bad there are only two globes in this game)

- Tree stump chair (for my backyard themed room)

- Pasta (spaghetti and sauce, hell yes, for my kitchen)

- Rice balls (for my kitchen)

- Scattered papers (for my study room, it would go well with my homework set and stack of books)

"Roasted dino meat"??? Wot??? No thank you. I don't even want to know where that comes from.

- Wendell's painting (I like it and I like the "perfect painting", I will definitely get both of them, I like paintings with flowers and fruits and other such nature things)

I can say goodbye to these since I don't have Amiibo cards or Amiibo Figures, untless I managed to meet people on Wi-fi who have them and want to them them off:

-  File Cabinet (that would have been great in my study room)

- Heavy tome (that too would have been great in my study room, it would go well with my large book shelf and my stacks of books)

- Library wall (dang it! I wanted this one for my study room! I hope someone will have one for the trade on the wi-fi)

- New Nintendo 3DS (If I can't get one via groundcamp because I don't have Amiibo, I can try to win one with the fortune cookies or try to find someone on wifi who has one for the trade, if I get the wi-fi I'm offering it up in exchange for the 3DS, I love the 3DS, always had a huge soft spot for it and it has so many good games, and in NL you can play two mini-games on the 3DS and win prizes from what I've heard, you know it's funny to play a 3DS game featuring a character who play games on a 3DS, lol)

- Star globe

- Star projector

- Telescope

(Dang it! I wish I could have the star globe, star projector and telescope in my study room, here's hoping I'll find someone who want to trade these on wifi)

- Document stack (I want this in my study room)

- HHA Women's Jacket

- Perfume bottles (I want those in my bathroom)

- Red warm-up suit

Also, I wish I could have the 3DS shelf to go with the 3DS console, to get the 3DS shelf (which obviously is filled with 3DS games), you have to clear a combo of 10 in Puzzle League on the 3DS console. I guess I should start accumulating play coins and buy fortune cookies so I can get that 3DS console, and maybe look for someone who might have one for the trade on Wi-fi.

By the way, what in the freaking world is Apollo's damage? Why is this smug douche hitting on me and calling me "baby"? Seriously, like, this makes me feel uncomfortable. Apollo and people who act like him in real are such an embarassment.

Funny how some newbies will ask questions such as "Can you get married and have babies in Animal Crossing?" And fans reply, "No, you can't have romantic and/or sexual relationships in Animal Crossing, only friendships". Meanwhile I'm pretty being much being hit on and borderline sexually harassed by an eagle. Do my villagers, or worse, the creators of the games, think I'm into creatures with beaks, feathers, talons, fur, claws, tails, etc, do they think I'm into animals or beastiality or something? Apollo is weird and creepy and this is borderline rapey. And some folks say they've been smuggly hitted on by other villages and that some villagers hit on players' characters regardless of their gender, but as far as my own personal experience goes, Apollo is the only one who is like this around me.

I've heard dumb people say that Isabelle is pansexual (that might be possible but common, do people have to bring sexuality into everything? Even a game like AC that's supposed to be about platonic friendships with ANIMAL villagers, I mean I don't have a problem with ANIMAL villagers hitting on other ANIMAL villagers, even though I wish they would keep it private because it's none of our business, but what I have a problem with is ANIMAL villagers hitting on a HUMAN like me, and some dumb people said humans are technically a kind of "animal", and I'm like, are you legit going to defend an EAGLE or COW aggresively hitting on a HUMAN or vice-versa and excuse it by saying "well you a human you're a some kind of animal, humans are mammals" or something stupid like that, well I don't have claws, fangs, feathers, talons, fur and tails. I'm not into that like at all and I never will be, I wish Apollo would leave me alone, I like my animal villager friends, but NOT LIKE THAT), so yeah, maybe, and that's a big maybe, Isabelle is pansexual and she's dated people of both genders and as someone have pointed out she's had crushes on other animal characters like her secret crush for K.K Slide that was mentioned in one of the games, but those dumb people say that Isabelle is hitting on the player's character (regardless of their gender).

This is what some of them have said:

(Quote) "Like many other secretaries, she can be hard on herself when she is side-tracked, and as a compulsive workaholic, she neglects her physical health in the name of her occupation. Isabelle has shown sides of gratitude and affection to the player, especially on Valentine’s Day and is even hinted on having a crush on the player regardless of gender.” (Unquote)

(Quote) Isabelle from Animal Crossing has been known to have a mean crush on the main player, regardless of their gender identity. She was pansexual even before most of the internet learned what pansexuality was from Janelle Monae." (Unquote)

(Quote "Isabelle is the secretary and personal assistant to the player-character and she is constantly working to ensure that their tenure as town mayor goes smoothly. A dog townsperson, she is primarily concerned with improving the quality of life in the town but has been known to show affection to the player-character. On Valentine’s Day, she is more overt with these feelings than usual and it is hinted that she has a crush on the player regardless of their gender." (Unquote)

(Quote) "Isabelle from Animal Crossing is bi and no one can tell me otherwise." (Unquote)

That's utterly ridiculous. Girls and women who have platonic friendships with each other, who are just good friends, send each other Valentine Day's gifts and eat Valentine Day's cake together while talking about girl stuff. There's nothing flirty or romantic about that, it's just girls being good friends and celebrating a holiday together, that's all it is. From what I've heard, Isabelle is just being friendly and sends you a Valentine Day's cake on Valentine's Day, that's all there is to it. Some people are imagining things. And Isabelle has not been hitting on me like ever, not even once in the like three days I've been playing the game and I talked to her more than any other characters because of her extensive knowledge and the tools she provide for fishing and bug-catching and gardening and because she has tasks for me and I help people in town and get Meow coupons and more fruits for my trouble (thanks to Isabelle, I can now grow pear trees in addition to orange trees, she gave me three pears yesterday, it's about friendship, mutual exchange of service and cultural learning). I myself am bi and a member of the LGBTQ community, and I would known if I'm being hitted on by someone, man or woman. Isabelle has never flirted with me, she was just being friendly. She's a cool gal, the kind that everyone should want to be friends with because she's cool and laid-out but she's also very responsible and can be serious when the situation calls for it and she has a good heart.

The thing is, Apollo  is getting on my nerves. So at this point, I either ignore him completely (maybe he'll get the message then), or I have to find a way to annoy him so much that he'll move out of my town (that'd be a relief). What do you suggest LadyDestani, or anyone else on here for that matter?

Also, on some nights Apollo and Goose are outside very late while on other nights they stay inside and go to sleep early. I don't get why this is happening. Most other villagers seem to have the same schedules all the time, they are never seen outside during the night except maybe a selected few special characters who are not even your villagers or part of your village, like Saharah for example.

What I like so much about groundcamp is you can sit on a log in front of the crackling campfire or lay down in a hammock and just chill and listen to Harvey playing musical instruments. I wish we weren't in the middle of a freaking pandemic and a freaking confinement because I wish I could chill in a campsite in real life, drinking lemonade and roasting marshmallows on the campfire. At least AC provide us with some kind of escape.

And at least we have those nice AC ambience videos:


























You can see more here AC ambience videos here:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzG_3q50DuPkxWFYQmwSTtaFiPJseVXHS


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Ooh well it was last night, not today but I’ll write down my log anyway. 
I wrapped up a bunch of gifts and gave them to each of my villagers. I’ve been really trying to get them to change all their furniture lately to the cuter Welcome amiibo stuff, so I’ve basically been handing out only Single roses and afternoon tea sets Lol. I also gave Wolf Link a custom purple rococo couch, which kinda matches his house strangely well. I tried to gift them Sanrio items, but unfortunately we can’t do that in New Leaf 
Mostly landscaped after that. I’m clearing out an area near the waterfall so I can make a cute little garden core park so I worked on chopping down most of the trees. 
I had Wart in the campsite today! His skin texture really creeped me out and I felt a shiver up my spine when I saw him lmao.
I watered all the flowers (as many as I could, i have like thousands of hybrids) and rearranged the flowers in the campsite. 
That was all i did yesterday  
My goal is to keep logging onto New Leaf til all my villagers houses are filled with new furniture and I can also collect their pics


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a New Spring Tee from Mom
spoke to my villagers - they mostly wanted to talk about the Bug-Off today
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and an Executive Toy
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Tortimer Island - caught some bugs/fish, took part in a Elite Hammer Tour and purchased a Cabana Bed
competed in the Bug-Off - received an Imperial Tile, a Caterpillar Sofa and a Stag-Beetle Chair as well as a Gold Trophy for coming first with a bee
purchased a Sculpted Hedge from Nook's Homes
purchased a purple violet bag, yellow lily bag and a Tall Mini Cactus from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Table
scanned in Wolfgang and asked for a gift - received a Spinning Wheel
remember to visit K.K. at Club LOL - received K.K. Disco


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off Ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off Ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Arwing and Triple Bananas.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some red carnations from Mom
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Vivian visit my house
Lolly asked for some fruit so I gave her a mango - received a Frilly Apron
returned a lost item to Maple - received a Nobel Shirt
Marshal asked for something small for his house so I gave him a White Pot - received a Washer/Dryer
delivered a gift from Cheri to Vivian - received a Modern Wood TV
played hide-and-seek with Marshal, Poncho and Maple - received a Metronome
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Left Platform
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Lamp
purchased a Modern Wood Shelf, K.K. Love Song, a Palace Tile, a white pansy bag and a Coconut Palm from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - caught and sold some bugs/fish and took part in an Official Item-Matching Tour
scanned Fauna into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Kitchen


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by shooting down a balloon.
- Cleaned up the extra hybrid flowers that have spawned recently.
- Got the Red Carnation with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Got a Red Carnation for Father's Day.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got Midna's Mask and the Mushroom Mural.


----------



## Michelle D.

In the last three days I...

- Won a bug-off contest and the gold bug trophee. At first, I beated whoever was first place (I think it was Robin) with a beautiful Raja B. butterfly that landed me 80 points, then I beated my own record with a beautiful Agrias butterfly that landed me 83 points. I got two prizes. One of them was a boxing barricade that I could care less about, I put it on the flea market and made a neat litlle profit. The other one was a firefly lamp that I chose to keep.

- I bought a beautiful Cypres plant from Harvey in Groundcamp. I also bought the snow globe from Jingle the day before.

- My approval rating reached 100% (which means Tortimer Island should be unlocked soon enough) after I donated a bunch of critters to the museum, watered flowers, and sold stuff in the flea market (did I mentioned how much I freaking love my museum? It has like thirty different species of fish and I started playing just a few days ago, I love fishing, I also have about fifteen different bug species so far and a bunch of fossils, but I'm not interested in fossils as much as I am interested in fishes and bugs, I'm only getting the fossils so I can complete my museum, someone said online that it took them four years to complete their museum, I need to find checklists online for all the fishes and bugs, and fossils too I guess. Though my museum will always be 99% complete because I'm so not getting a mosquito in mine, no freaking way).

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Mosquito#New_Leaf

(Quote) "As in the previous games, the mosquito will chase the player around its room of the bug exhibit, and will bite any player who tarries about for too long. If the player sits on a bench and a mosquito comes and bites them, they stand up on the bench." (Unquote)

Who wants to be bitten whenever they tarry about for "too long" instead of being able to take their time, relax and enjoy their museum? Not me. Unless you I can catch one just to register it and get the museum sign informations and then release it outside. Which I doubt. I bet once a critter is in your museum, it's there to stay and you can't release it or remove it from the building. I'm not letting this one in my museum. No one can fault me for a 99% completion score on this museum. I don't want a freaking blood sucking parasite in my museum, especially if it's going to target and bite ME. In the summer, especially in the evening, Mosquitos are a plague. Not just in our world but also in the game. I've been bitten by mosquitos a few times while I was hunting for bugs and fishes and that was annoying.

I also paid my loan of 39 800 bells. As of tomorrow, I can start enacting town ordinances and I'll be able to start public work projects (also known as community projects in the Japanese version):

https://www.gamesites.nintendo.com....imal_crossing_new_leaf/mayor_publicworks.html






- Once I talked to Isabelle and saw the option to complain about problematic villagers. I lodged a complain about Apollo and Isabelle said she would give him a stern talking to. Ever since then, Apollo has been polite, he's not smug anymore, he stopped flirting with me and stopped calling me "baby". Ever since then he's been a freaking model of virtue. I know who to send if someone is bothering me in the village. Ever since then he's polite and helpful. He tasked me with delivering a package to Aurora, something she forgot at his place, an iron set. Aurora had invited me over for a chat and listening to music and I had promised to be there at 8 PM, so I would just give her the package then. I talked to her several times, she wouldn't take the package. I didn't know how to give items to my villagers because the game wasn't exactly clear on that. So when Goose asked me to buy him a piece of furniture because he feels that his house looks empty, I tried to talk to him about it and he didn't react. So I decided to just wrapped the piece of furniture in wrapping paper and drop it in the mail with a letter attached to it. I think I did this all wrong because afterward he asked me for the furniture and I was like "Oops, I dropped it in the mail." But he's going to get it anyway, right?

Aurora didn't take the package even after I talked to her three or four times. So I tried this: I opened/unwrapped the package (I felt terrible about it) and I tried to "show it off" to her. Tada! No freaking reaction. I decided to quit without saving because I wanted a do-over so the wrapping would still be intact and I decided to drop the package in the mail attached to a letter just like the other one. Some psycho named Resetti yelled at me for quitting without saving. How is that any of his business? Who is he to shame and guilt trip me over this? I wanted a do-over. I felt terrible about opening that package, I had no nefarious intentions, I just wanted to give her her property back and the game doesn't exactly tell you how to procede. It's only after I left Aurora's house and talked to her again after we were both standing outside and talking that I was given the option to give her the package, I gave her the package... with its wrapping intact. She unwrapped it and said she thought she had lost the iron set and that she had bought another but that she was going to keep this one just in case. Doing tasks for villagers is confusing especially for beginners like me because it's it's a slow process made of trials and errors.

That psycho Resetti, I didn't think he would listen to someone who wanted to have a do-over, so I told him that my battery ran out of juice. Tough chance, he yelled at me and didn't listen. And Isabelle looked freaked out and was like "I hope in the future you'll remember to save before you quit". Like what the hell? Is Resetti threatening or blackmailing her? Isabelle who gave Apollo a stern talking to won't stand up to Resetti and tell him to leave us alone? That doesn't look like her. I've been playing for what know, about four days, and this "game" scares me at times. Some people think the inhabitants of the Crossing world, our villagers, are "programs" and that everything they do is "programming". I mean come on, folks. Do programs really think and act like that? Do programs shame, threaten and intimidate you or try to police your interaction and how you do things like Resetti does? Do "programs" write personalized letters to you and tell you exactly what you send them in the mail like some of your villagers do? Do programs have longings, desires, dreams and aspirations of their own like villagers do? Do "programs" manifest such spontaneous and genuine emotions like that pure joy or that raw anger and reacting to all kinds of things the same way WE do like some of your villagers do? That looks more like self-aware sentient aware beings to me, who live in a parallel world or alternate reality in the multiverse, but who are just as self-aware and sentient as we are. What if they were more than just "programs"? And what if they were more like us than we think? What if we could communicate with them through virtual or digital codes or through the choices we make and the interactions we have in the "game"?

Resetti is acting like a mafia boss and he want to build a surveillance center. If that doesn't freak you out, nothing else ever will. What in the freaking world is going on in the Crossing universe? With "friends" like Wall Street late stage capitalist crook Tom Nook and authoritarian control freak Resetti who needs enemies? I'm thankful for Cube, Goose, Robin, Aurora, Curlos, and even Apollo to an extent. If my interactions were limited to the Nooks and Resetti, I think I would have lost it long ago. Curlos moved into my town after I moved out of my tent and into my house, he's my next door neighbor. Some people and websites claim he's smug, but I don't think that's true. I know smug when I see it and he isn't smug. He's been nothing but kind and friendly to me since he moved in. And he even bought one of my items at the flea market. Also, another villager is going to move into my village soon, someone named Sylvia, there's another house being build by Tom Nook's business company near my house, a work in progress (just like the house that was built for Curlos). I wonder how Sylvia is like? I also wonder how many villagers you can have in your town. I wouldn't mind to see more nice and cool NPC villagers moving into my town. I got two additional ones since I started playing, and I don't even have Amiibo cards. I can only hope that I'll get a few more friendly faces in my twon soon.

I gotta pay $98 000 if I want to expand the one room I have in my house. I bought the "colorful gravel" and I should get it tomorrow. Apparently, you can't get another room built or a room expanded if you ordered a roof, door or pavement. You have to wait until you have the new roof, door, or pavement you ordered before you can expand a room or build a new room. This "colorful gravel" costs me 2800 bells. Not bad. I have to pay 98 000 bells to expand the only room I have in my house, I need 20 000 bells to active the ebautiful town ordinance, and I need a couple thousand bells to spend at Timmy and tommy's shop and the Able sisters' shop if I want to unlock Kick and Shampoodle. I can't wait to be able to get haircuts. I will also change my character's eye color to brown or hazel, because that's my eye color and I want her to have the same eye color as me. Also I love the haircolors "Moody" (purple) and "Angel Wing" (silvery white). Also "Clear Sky" (light blue) is kinda nice too. I'll definitely go for "Moody" first (my favorite color is purple and a few years back i dyed my hair purple once, the same shade as the one we see in this game, I like it and I definitely want my character to have purple hair, but the other two colors are nice too so I'll definitely try them but most of the time her hair will be purple) and change it at a later time so I can try the other two. Most of my villager are open-minded and non-judgmental. They won't tell me "you're too old for this, you're too old for that" and they won't tell me that I'm too old for colorful hair or a Hello Kitty shirt or a plush panda on my dresser.

People of ALL AGES AND ALL SKIN COLORS have colorful hair:

https://www.nextavenue.org/hair-dyes-boomer-women/

https://www.revelist.com/hair/black-women-rainbow-hair/8498

https://www.totalbeauty.com/content/slideshows/want-colorful-hair-ideal-shade-160919/page2

http://rebloggy.com/post/hair-fashi...urple-hair-long-hair-colored-hair/27141822332

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1OKWM_frCA770CA770&sxsrf=ALeKk03ECOBwEGJMl92db3zRZG-_cRSk6g:1624244958409&source=univ&tbm=isch&q="colorful+hair"&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwipnZj-36fxAhUumeAKHdd_AqwQjJkEegQIBhAC&biw=1280&bih=646

By the way, I was right not to tell Resetti that I wanted to have a do-over (this psycho won't allow any room for making mistakes, learning, trials and errors, etc, he is bordeline sociopath, you gotta get it right on your first try every single time or you're in for intimidation and pretty much bullying), also I'm so not going to build the Resetti surveillance center, a-hell no, look at this authoritarian control freak :

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Resetti

(Quote) "In earlier installments, specifically before New Leaf, at a certain number of resets Resetti may force the player to answer questions using a slider with dubious labels or to repeat sentences exactly as written. Additionally, resetting the game too many times on earlier installments will lead to a fake "reset", intended to scare the player into not resetting again." (Unquote)

Resetti is a psycho, folks. He really is.

(Quote) "In New Leaf, for the first time, Resetti is optional: after the first time the player quits without saving, he will appear in the lobby and talk about how he cannot appear again until the Resetti Surveillance Center has been built. From then on, Isabelle will remind players about saving their game when they quit without saving unless the Resetti Surveillance Center is built." (Unquote)

I'll have a freaking do-over and reload my last save if I want to. People have the right to have room to make mistakes and to learn through trials and errors. That's not a freaking crime, it's freaking human!

(Quote) "When the Reset Surveillance Center is built, Resetti will appear every time the player quits without saving the game. When he appears, he will ask why the player reset, giving the player the options of "I wanted to reset!", "My batteries died", and "I don't remember."


If the player chooses "I don't remember," Resetti says that he can't help you if you don't remember, and quickly leaves.
If the player chooses "My batteries died," Resetti will give a short lecture on how keeping batteries charged is important, then will leave.
If the player chooses "I wanted to reset," then Resetti will give a much longer speech, similar to previous Animal Crossing games. This option is also the only way to make Resetti angrier with the player each time he visits.
By not ever saying "I wanted to reset", or not building the Surveillance Center in the first place, this marks the first time to where the player can avoid being lectured or yelled at by Resetti every time the player would reset their game." (Unquote)

Ditto here. I'll have a freaking do-over and reload my last save if I want to. People have the right to have room to make mistakes and to learn through trials and errors. That's not a freaking crime, it's freaking human! I will NOT build the surveillance center and I won't let this authoritarian control freak mole scare and bully me and my townsfolks. He can go blank himself. If I had been given clear instruction on how to deliver a package to someone or how to fulfill those kinds of requests for my villagers, none of this would have happened. And Resetti is being a jark. It seems that some people in the Crossing universe are hell bend on making me feel bad about everything even when I have the best intentions in the world, and mean no harm to anyone. To those people no matter what I say or do it's never going to be good enough, you can't win with those people. My villagers are nice and on my side and they love me as a mayor even if I'm fairly new at being one. But there are nasty people out there who want my villagers and myself to feel bad about it and I'm not gonna cave in to

(Quote) " As of the Welcome Amiibo update, Resetti will make an appearance after the player sells their town to Tom Nook after at least 50 days since it was first created. Afterwards, Tom Nook will tell them that he has invited an "old friend" as the player starts their new life. Resetti will then tell the player some advice for starting a new life, before dismissing them afterwards." (Unquote)

So those two are friends, huh? Why am I not surprised. Birds of a feather flock together.

Thank God Resetti is not in HHD if you don't have/scan his Amiibo card. I'm all the more glad that I didn't buy any, I don't need them, and I can trade for what I want on the wi-fi.

- I took the time to appreciate how LGBTQiNB friendly this game. Your villagers won't freak out or judge you if you are technically "non-binary" or "gender-fluid" or are just into crossdressing, they won't care one bit about the player's character/mayor's gender identity and gender expression or if the player's character/mayor is wearing "feminine clothes" or "masculine clothes".

As someone pointed out:

(Quote) (Animal Crossing: New Leaf is LGBTQiNB friendly and even accomodate people who like crossdressing. Boys can wear dresses and girls can wear suits, girls can disguise themselves as male characters for Halloween and boys can disguise themselves as female characters for Halloween, and so on and so forth. You're not a gender, you're an experience, and Nintendo is keen to let every player know that from the game's opening moments. You can even have haircuts that are considered to be "of the opposite gender" provided you unlocked them. In this game you can wear any outfit regardless of your gender. So this game is friendly to all people no matter what their gender identity and gender expression are." (Unquote)

As someone said:

(Quote) "_Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ is the first game in the series where all clothing is general-neutral and players as well as villagers are able to wear any outfit regardless of the gender that they choose at the beginning of the game. These changes along with gender-neutral face options for the player make it possible for a variety of gender expressions throughout the game. Some fans noted that _Animal Crossing_ has been largely progressive regarding gender and gender discourse compared to other large franchise titles. Additionally, in-game villagers like the one in the image above seem to be accepting of non-traditional gender expression. The villager Pecan said, "Well, there's nothing wrong with that. It's 2013. Boys are wearing makeup. I say deal with it!" Crossdressing and non-traditional gender expression can be seen in later entries as well, such as with multiple players' gift of a maid outfit to a new villager in New Horizon, Raymond." (Unquote)

As someone who is technically "non-binary" or "gender-fluid" myself, a person who is a relatively even mixture of femininity and masculinity, I'm glad I can buy and wear both "feminine clothes" and "masculine clothes" and wear whatever I want and none of my villager will bat an eye or make any kind of judgmental or bigoted comment. Though they did make fun of me when I was stung by a bee. I got my lesson, now when I shake trees for money or free furnitures and I get stung, I "save and quit" and reload the game which erase all the damage caused by being stung by bees (no more swollen face, I don't have to be the butt of jokes and I don't need to spend my bells on medecine). If I see a shirt or pants or shorts or accessory that's beautiful and that I want or like to wear, I fail to see why I should refrain from buying it and wearing it just because some people consider it to be a "traditionally masculine" shirt, pants, shorts, or accessory. My villagers don't bat an eye and don't mind. I can just be myself and a lot of people are happy and relieved that they can just be themselves without judgment in this game.

- One of my daily initiative would land me 2 Meow coupon, I have to catch a freaking tarentula and it's not going to be easy, I might fail. I saw one the day before but it quickly disappeared and I didn't know you could quickly equip your bug catching net using the cross-pad or d-pad. Now I know. But it's still won't be easy:






- I've seen Apollo and Robing hanging out with each other a lot, even singing and dancing together, and Apollo has started saying "la-di-da" a lot. Okay. Can we expect a wedding soon? Obviously, they're going to be pronounced husband and husband. I'm fine with that. Then the three of us can be friend and Apollo will never again flirt with me. If he wants to be with Robin and that's what makes him happy I'm all for it. In New Leaf, Reese and Cyrus are a married couple, and there's a wedding outfit set too. So it's obvious that some of those folks settled down. So if Apollo and Robin want to to get together and get married, all the more power to them. Yes, ladies and gentlemen, in MY town we have marriage equality and equality in general.

- Apollo asked me if I am more of a "spaghetti person" or a "mac and cheese" person. And I replied that I'm more of a "mac and cheese person" (I love spaghetti, I just love mac and cheese more). And turns out that he also has a preference for good old fashioned mac and cheese, especially with gouda and even likes it cold too. It made me smile. I also caught him planting flowers. Another stack of four flowers (they all have four flowers per stalk) appeared out of nowhere and he was bent forward and I noticed that he had planted another stalk of four flowers, so there were four stacks of flowers instead of three. I took out my watering can and watered the flowers he had just planted. Robin showed up and Apollo and Robin started singing and dancing together. So Apollo is planting flowers and singing and dancing with Robin? I'd say that's love at first sight. Funny how since Isabelle gave Apollo a stern talking to (for being a jerk to me) and he started hanging out with Robin more he's a jerk no more. They seem to have a good influence on him. Maybe Isabelle played matchmaker for Apollo and Robin. Well all is well that ends well I guess.

Spaghetti or good old fashioned mac and cheese?:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/spaghetti-vs-mac-n-cheese.79701/

https://thepigandquill.com/smoked-gouda-instant-pot-mac-and-cheese/

- Apollo wanted to trade me a shirt for my catfish, but I had to decline because I had only one catfish and it belongs in the museum. He looked disappointed, but when he goes to my museum with some of his friends and see all the fishes in there including the catfish, he'll see that it was for the best.  If I had more than one I wouldn't have hesitated to trade one for the shirt.

- I'm going to continue filling my museum with critters, I need 50 critters in there to unlock the Roost café and once you have 50 critters in there Blathers will suggest the idea. I've heard that you can get a paid job there and meet all kinds of nice and friendly customers and that you can even order take out coffee and walk around town with a cup of take out coffee in your hand and take sips. And on Valentine's Day you get hot chocolate instead of coffee. It's all so cute, I can't wait to try it and I can't wait to work there for a salary and meet people and just sit there and chill during my break. It'll be nice and I'm looking forward to that.

This guide here tells us about the clients' schedules and how much milk and sugar each client want in their coffees as well as their favorite coffee beans:

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/the-roost-cafe

Keep this link/guide close at hand and use it when you need it, and share it with your friends. I plan to use it myself, I'm so thankful to Thinky for this one.

- One of my top priority will be to get the secret storeroom. Once the second floor is fully paid off I'll be able to get more storage space.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/how-to-get-the-secret-storeroom.398189/

I love Sharp Town and I'm proud of myself because as the mayor I did a good job at working on making my town a better place (planted lots of trees, donated to the museum, helped people, sent letters and presents in the mail, welcomed new villagers, won the Bug-off gold trophee, did my research on public work projects and made some preparations for that, etc, etc) and bringing people together.

Folks, you know what makes me extremely angry and disgusted? It's when stupid people call the great game that's New Leaf a "mistake":

https://kotaku.com/revisiting-animal-crossing-new-leaf-was-a-mistake-1841523873

That article is complete garbage. New Leaf is not a mistake, New Leaf is not perfect and has some flaws just like everything else, but it's a great game and I highly recommend it to everyone. And if some people tease you or try to bully you because you love New Leaf, tell them "haters gonna hate". That's what I do when some people tease me or try to bully me for liking games like "Animal Crossing: New Leaf", "Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer" and "Sonic Boom: Fire & Ice". These are all great and fun games and haters gonna hate.

Edit:

Folks, I crossed path with Apollo last night (he stay up and outside late) while I was busy hunting for bugs and fish because I couldn't sleep and he said, "That tree is the event plaza has a weird sorta vibe to it, like it's watching us..." What does he mean by that? Did something weird happened to that tree I planted on my first day in Sharp Town? What does he mean by "it's like the tree is watching us"?

"I'll bet it'll watch over Sharp (Town) as the town grows bigger and biger, just like the tree!", he added with a happy smile.

Folks, apparently, villagers celebrate birthdays:






How do I find out when is the birthday of each and every one of my villagers? I want to send them letters and gifts in the mail for their birthdays.

Oh wow, the shamrock shirt (it's called "club tee") and the "green tartan pants" in the Able Sisters' shop in this video are the perfect clothes for St. Patrick's Day celebrations. I need to get my hands on these. Also, where did he get this top hat? I want one.

Apparently he got it in the sisters' shop:

http://moridb.com/items/hats/top-hat

This is so cool, there's even a special hat and celebrations:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Shamrock_Day

https://animalcrossingworld.com/wp-...-seasonal-item-saint-patricks-day-790x444.jpg

One of my villagers traded me a cool, comfy and sporty shirt called a "red warm-up suit" (that's a keeper!):

http://moridb.com/items/tops/red-warm-up-suit

https://newleafhq.com/clothes/red-warm-up-suit

I hanged the "red warm-up suit" on the wall in my room. It's a fall/winter shirt not a summer shirt so I don't wear it right now, but I'll definitely wear it during the fall season (September-October). I have a pair of black pants to go with it. Black (and white) goes well with everything, including red.

http://moridb.com/items/bottoms/black-formal-pants

https://newleafhq.com/clothes/black-formal-pants

Edit:

It's been raining alllll day long and bugs hate rain so they don't come out, I saw only or two I think and that's about it, they flew away when I accidentally rustled a tree. No freaking tarentula, folks. And the weather is against me. I failed at completing this daily initiative and lost two Meow coupons. The day before I had seen a tarentula but it quickly disappeared and I didn't know you could quickly equip your bug catching net using the cross-pad or d-pad. Now I know. But the bugs, including the tarentula, just won't show up when it's raining. I lost two Meow coupons because of that freaking tarentula. Tarentula: 2, Me: 0. I don't like spiders to begin with and now one of them is poking fun of me. Also, when do the sisters start selling rain coats and rain boots? I need to buy these as well. I already have three different umbrellas; yellow, mint, and busted (black).


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Etoile to let me know I could dig up the time capsule I'd buried for her before she left town
dug up the time capsule - received a Noble Shirt
spoke to Isabelle - received some Ladder Shades in celebration of the summer solstice
spoke to my villagers - gave Maple a cherry and received a Sleek Sofa
delivered a gift from Fang to Portia
Cheri asked for something for her house so I gave her a Moth Orchid - received a Lovely Lamp
visited Poncho's house and purchased his Cream Sofa
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Phone Box
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Clock
purchased a Ranch Bed, a sun cosmos bag and a red cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Kidd into town and asked for a gift - received a Bingo Wheel


----------



## Michelle D.

- Today, I couldn't access the mayor's chair or start any public work, the Town Hall was closed for the day because it was the summer solstice. So I mostly spent the afternoon just chilling, fishing, and catching bugs, then selling the fishes and bugs for bells. The first expansion is 98 000 bells and I have, like, 76 000 bells. I don't even want to start thinking about how much the other expansions and building new rooms is going to cost. You can count on Tom Nook the crooked raccoon of Wall Street to make you feel like gathering money to pay for loan or for uprading your house will take forever and that you'll never get there.

- I bought the light blue mail box. My house has a roof with a darker shade of blue and I think these two go well with each other. If I ever see purple roof, door, and mail box or anything that can be customized to be purple I will definitely buy it and replace the blue parts. I'm suprised that when you're offered to choose the color of your roof the first time, puple is not an option It's my favorite color and it's a popular color.

- I ran some errands for some of the villagers, well two villagers actually, Aurora and Cube.

- Played matchmaker for some of my villagers. There are love stories happening in my town and in my all-inclusive town there are not just straight love stories but also gay and bi love stories. I've seen it written in articles and blogs all over the Internet that Animal Crossing is LGBTQiNB friendly, and this is true. Some of those villagers only need a little nudge and off they go. They love each and that's all that matters. They don't judge each others and aren't judged based on the gender of the people they love and are attracted to.

Today, Cube had me deliver a package to Curlos because he was too shy to do it himself. So I go to Curlos' house and deliver the package. He open it and says that it's a "heart tee".

http://moridb.com/items/tops/heart-tee

Then he blushes and says "At least I know how Cube feels about me." He was embarassed because he was blushing and he said he would try the shirt later (after I left).

I was like "Oh wow. That's awesome. Time to play matchmaker."

I left and I went to the Nookling store and on my way I saw Apollo and Robin whistling/singing the town's tune and dancing together.

And I was like "Time to play matchmaker, and I'm just going to give them a "win wink nudge nudge", maybe they'll get the memo."

So I went to the Nookling store, bought letter paper and gift wrapping. I sent Cube a "busted umbrella" (the color is black) and I sent Robin a racing shirt and I attached letter to the gifts.

The letters said:

"Dear Cube,

Curlos is in love with you and all three of us know that you feel the same about him. He likes the "heart tee" btw. Make your move and invite him out on a date, you silly.

Michelle."

"Dear Robin,

Apollo is in love with you and both know that you feel the same about him. Make your move and invite him out on a date, you silly.

Your friend,

Michelle."

Then I dropped the packages in the mail. They should receive them soon enough. I can't wait to see where this is going and who is going to make the first move for the date.

I've seen this happen quite a bit those last few days, including today:






						r/AnimalCrossing - Some of my villagers randomly start singing the town's tune and dancing
					

11 votes and 8 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Especially with Apollo and Robin.  After they have a conversation with each other that makes them happy, they'll skip around whistling/singing and dancing for a while.

I don't get why Isabelle tried to make me change the town tune, I love it, it's cute, and I don't want to change it. I regret that I change the town's flag, the one with the tree, and I wish I could get it back but I don't know. If you guys know how please tell me.

This is the music that was playing when I was chilling on the beach this morning, fishing and enjoying the sunny summer solstice morning, and I love it:











I love those too:


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Ladder Shades from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Went to the island and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got the Ladder Shades from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Triple Red Shells and the Varia Suit Shoes.


----------



## Michelle D.

- I woke up early this morning, greeted my early bird villagers (not I didn't enacted the Early Bird ordinance, I just meant that they get up early because it was like 6:30 in the morning), harvested the oranges and pears in my trees and watered the flowers. There's nothing like the satisfaction of a job well done in the morning.

- I saw Cube this morning and he's wearing the racing shirt I bought for him and sent him in the mail with the letter yesterday (see my previous post in this thread, including the part about me playing matchmaker for some of my villagers). Seeing this made me smile. It warms my heart to see my villagers wearing the clothes I bought for them or hanging the clothes I bought for them on their walls in their homes. I bought a "barber tee" to one of my villager once and was pleasantly surprised to see that he had hung it on his wall. That's nice.

- I came across Robin this morning (I wonder if he's gonna use the umbrella I sent him on rainy days), he said that a package was mistakenly delivered to him and that it was supposed to be delivered to Cube. And fortunately for us, Cube is standing right next to us. So I'll be able to return the package to Cube straight away. It's one of my lucky days today I guess; I got a perfect orange tree this morning, then an Emperor Butterfly flew by (it's in my museum now) and now Cube is just in the right place at the right time. Cube said, "I think I ordered this a while back. But 'cause it didn't show up for so long, I bought another one. Oh, I have an idea! How about I sell you this without opening it? If you're lucky, there could be something awesome inside d-d-dude, Let's say 1328 bells! What do you think?". My luck is good today and I would totally buy it but I haven't a single bell on me, I deposited it all in my bank account via ABD (depositing all of my bells into my account stops me from spending too much and I'm trying to save my bells for expensive things like house upgrades and unlocking some shops, when I want to buy something I withdraw only the amount I need and that's it). I wonder if I can get some bells and try to buy it from him or if it'll be too late. I've declined trade in the past and the opportunity was lost. Only one way to find out. I'll go get some bells and see if I can still buy it from him. Apparently, that's another opportunity lost. He probably sold it to someone else. I guess I should carry at least 2000 bells on me in case that kind of opportunity present itself again.

- A new villager is going to move to my town. This happened three times, and I don't even have any Amiibo cards or figures. The other two moved in after I paid my $10 000 and $39 800 loans, and now it happened again after I unlocked Tortimer Island. The first two were Curlos and Sylvia, now a new villager named Victoria is moving to my town. So I now have eight villagers, I had only five when I first moved in. I'm so glad, I like having more NPC villagers. I wonder how Victoria is? Cube mentioned her, he remarked that a new villager is moving to Sharp Town then he added "I'm gonna save my snack from today and give it to the neighbor as a housewarming gift!" That's so kind of him. Things like that make me smile and warm my heart.

- Got two gifts from my friend Aurora this morning when I talked to her (a Boomerang to hang on my wall, and an Aroma pot). She asked me for a fruit and I had three perfect oranges so I gave her a perfect orange, she deserves it after everything she's done for me since I moved into this town. Also I have like 5 baskets of 9 oranges for a total of 45 oranges and a basket of 4 oranges. So a grand total of 49 oranges. I have two perfect oranges. And I have a basket of 9 pears. The pear was a gift from Isabelle after I brought back a seashell for her. I think I'll keep 2 baskets of 9 oranges for a grand total of 18 oranges and sell the other 3 baskets of 9 oranges for a grand total of 27 oranges. What's the best way to sell fruits, folks? Should I sell them one by one, in basketfull or put them on the flea market and how much do you think I should sell a basket of 9? Also, how much do you think I should sell an item on the flea market if I want to make a bit of profit at least? How do you procede. Your advices are appreciated. I have to sell my fruits so I can free space in my storage unit, I have to sell things that I don't need or don't want to have more spaces for things I need and want.

The first expansion is 98 000 bells and I'm only at 70 000 something bells. It feels like I'l never get to 98 000. And I have to expand my house to get the second floor and pay it off because I really need to get the secret storeroom, I could really use an extra storage unit (I've heard that this one has a capacity of 360 instead of 180). I've heard that the storage unit can hold 180 items but that can't be true. 6 x 10 = 60, that's the storage unit found in the train station. As for the one you carry with you everywhere in your inventory, it can store 16 items. That's 76 items total, not 180. Unless the amount of items that your house contain can count towards that, but I doubt it amounts to 180. Also, I've heard that the secret storeroom is a separated storage unit, separated from the other one that has like 9 pages next to your light switch. If there's 10 storing slots per page like the one at the train station that 9 x 10 = 90, 90 not 360. Care to fill me in? Because I don't see 180 and 360 here, not do I see enough storing space for 540 items.

- I encountered Gulliver sleeping on the beach. He asked me a bunch of question and he was trying to remember where he traveled to. It was Vietnam. So either he's traveling to our world in the multiverse through a portal, or the Crossing universe is a parallel version of our world where our countries exist and some of the animals have evolved human-like intelligence and self-awareness. Either way, he's an interesting character that Gulliver. I've heard that he washes on your town's beach once a week and if you figure out what country he traveled to every single time, you get a souvenir from that country in the mail. According to the online guide, if you give him the wrong answer, he will send you a chocolate coin instead, which you can eat or sell. I wonder if I should give him the wrong answer on purpose at least once so I can get one of those chocolate coin. Can you register those in the catalogue? Is this worth it?

According to some people online, you can drop the chocolate coin on the ground to try and get ants and flies to appear. I don't have those bugs in my museum and this might help lure them into my bug catching net. After all, if Gulliver appear once EVERY week. I'll get plenty of opprtunities to give him the right answers and get those souvenirs. Also, I've heard that you can display a chocolate coin in your house. I might get one for my house. Those chocolate coins remind me of my childhood, my father bought chocolate coins for my sister and for me when we were kids. According to the online guide, Canada is one of the countries Gulliver travel to. That's my country. I'm Canadian and I live in Canada Montreal. All those souvenirs you can get from Gullivers look great. But I'm really looking forward to getting these; Samgyetang (Korea), Red-tasseled lantern (China), Kinderdijk windmill (Holland), Shamrock clock (Ireland), Tapestry (Peru), and Bagpipes (Scotland).

Here's the guide:

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gulliver

- I had a butterfly and two fishes to my museum. On my way to the museum I heard "bam bam bam bam bam rrrrr rrrr rrrr" and saw that there was a new building sandwiched in between the Nookling store and the Able Sisters' shop. After doing some research I found out that this is the gardening store and that to unlock it you have to

I've heard that in NH, the fruits grow back and you can get multiple harvests from the same trees:

https://attackofthefanboy.com/guides/animal-crossing-new-horizons-when-does-fruit-grow-back/

Is this also the case for NL? I hope so because I planted lots of trees and if I get lots of oranges and pear and mangoes I can sell them and get lots more bells (the pear was a gift from Isabelle for getting her a seashell and the mango was a gift from Curlos for delivering Cube's package to him). Also, one of these days, I'll have to get an axe because at some point there will be too many trees in my town. Maybe there are too many already (I wanted to harvest lots of fruits). If there are too many we won't even be able to see the houses and train station anymore. Too many is just as bad as not enough. What's a reasonable amount of tree to have in one town? Perhaps you folks can help me figure that one out. I might be doing a good job but I'm still fairly new at this and even if research things with google I don't always find the answers. Your help and opinions are appreciated.

Folks I keep hearing people talk about a catalogue and ordering stuff but I have no idea what that is and how it's done. Care to fill me in? I think it's important information I should know about. I've heard some folks say that you can even extra rare items that you can only get from one or two characters, like the souvenirs you get from Gulliver. I could buy a couple of those and send them to my villagers in the mail just because I like to buy nice gifts to my friends once in a while. Also, sometimes your villagers send something to and they might send something you want.

When I delivered Cube's package to Curlos he rewarded me with a mango. Do other villages reward you with other fruits that you don't yet have? Because I would love to get the cherry, peach, apple, durian, lemon, lychee, and persimmon. And getting them when you ran errands for your villagers is just as rewarding as getting them from trees. The mango is a tropical fruit and Curlos gave me one. I planted it in the soil near my house and I should get more mangoes soon. By the way, mango is one of my top favorite fruits.

My top 10 favorite fruits:

1- Mango
2- Watermelon
3- Strawberry
4- Peach
5- Raspberry
6- Blackberry
7- Blueberry
8- Orange
9- Banana
10- Pinneaple

Edit:

Folks, i found this neat online guide that tells us how to unlock all the shops: 

https://primagames.com/strategy/animal-crossing-new-leaf-shops-unlock

This is great!


----------



## JemAC

@Michelle D. I think that the 180 storage unit figure refers to the storage capacity of the dresser/wardrobe furniture items which you can place in your home and store things in, when you open them they have 4 sections (A,B,C and D) and each one has 6 pages of 10 slots, giving 60 slots per letter, coming to a total of 180.  The secret storeroom is very similar but uses 4 shape symbols instead of the letters and has 9 pages of 10 slots, making 90 slots per shape and 360 in total. The photo below is from online of the secret storeroom to show how it's set out when you open it and how it's split into the 4 sections so you can just click each shape symbol on the left and the arrows on the right to move between all the slots.







Also it is right that the fruit will grow back on the trees after it has been harvested, I think it might take 3 days after you've picked the fruit for it to grow back. Other villagers can reward you with the fruits you don't have, I've so far received a cherry and a mango from mine, but it doesn't happen often unfortunately.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2021


opened the mail - received a Lovely Chair from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - Fang gifted me a Checkerboard Shirt
Lolly asked for something for her house so I gave her a Blue Vase which I thought would look nice in one of the empty corners but instead she placed it atop her Modern Wood Shelf and gave me the Gerbera that had been there
gave Maple an apple - received a Melon Gingham Tee
visited Marty's house
delivered a gift from Vivian to Fang
agreed to let Poncho visit my house
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Knight
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon Dresser and a Balloon Sofa
purchased a Fine Painting from Redd
purchased an Editor's Chair, a red lily bag and a white pansy bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
went through a dresser and the secret storeroom to clear out some items that I didn't need
had a Wooden Counter and a Simple Kettle customised at Re-Tail
did some redecorating inside my home


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Red Pikmin Hat and a Dalmation Ornament.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Moritz

Today I got the wii u for the first time ever.
So I finally get to try out the desert island mini game... its... okay


----------



## Michelle D.

- I paid my first expansion (98 800 bells) and I still have plenty of bells.

- Sold a couple things in the flea market

- Bought a Sunflower Tee, a Purple tie-dye Tee and a picnic umbrella (I love purple it's my favorite color, and I love stuff with sunflower patterns on them)

- I really don't get it. According to my research the Able Sisters sell "red warm-up pants" in winter, but I got the "red warm-up suit" (which is the shirt that goes with the pants, it's a sporty set) in summer a few days ago. from one of my NPC villagers and I doubt they saved it since like the last winter, it makes no sense and I moved to Sharp Town about seven days or so ago. 

Folks, can someone tell me why there are people who write that kind of piece of garbage about AC: 

https://www.theatlantic.com/family/...-crossing-isnt-escapist-its-political/610012/

This is the most nonsensical thing I've ever read and I don't get why there are people who act like edgelords, write pieces of garbage like that about AC, and want to ruin the AC experience for everyone else. People have been put in forced confinement for over 16 months and idiots like the author of this article don't seem to get that this +16 months of forced confinement has caused a mental health crisis and an increase in the suicide rate and that it's games like AC that has saved so many people from chornic depression and suicide. Would people like the author of this article prefer that adults and childen play AC or that they blow their brains out? Would they prefer that people play a "game" where they aren't judged for what they choose to do as productive members of society, where you can do whatever you like and anything you can do and want to do in terms of activities might be seen as viable work and valuable (there's something for every taste and budget) and where no one in your town or village will judge you for being your true self no matter what your gender identity and gender expression are (you can dress howerver you want, have whatever looks you want, and express yourself in your own unique without fear of judgment, bigotry, violence and hate crime)? 

Or would they prefer that more adults and children kill themselves and die young from PTSD, depression and suicide (it's a proven fact that the extreme prolonged confinement kill as many people as, if not more, than the virus because as health experts and scientists have pointed out humans are social creatures and were never meant for extreme prolonged confinement for years and it's been over a year and a half now, it attacks and destroys mental health, communication and socialization skills, empathy and healthy, undisturbed sleeping patterns, they did experiments on mices and even animals after being separated from other members of their own species for months ince they were put back together with the other mices start acting confused, disturbed and incapable of communicating or socializing with other members of their species, it attacks the brains and mental health and eventually physical health as extreme prolonged confinement cause generalized chronic inflammation because the body and immune system are in survival mode permanently, and there's also the high blood pressure, strokes, substance addictions, eating disorders, obesity, chronic eczema, chronic arthritis,, etc, etc, caused by the extreme prolonged confinement that health experts and scientists warned people about)? So yeah the author of this article doesn't know what he or she is talking about. Animal Crossing saved lives and is still saving lives. This article is obviously a piece of garbage written by a troll. This person has to eb a troll, because if they are serious, if they believe half of what they're saying, if they want to bash and demolih the one thing that saved some people's lives then they have major issues and should go get therapy.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Fine Painting from Redd and a Cheese Wall from Marty
spoke to my villagers - Marshal gifted me a Stool
Poncho asked for something small for his home so I gave him a Tea Set - received a Lovely Wall
gave Vivian a cherry - received a Gray Tartan Tee
Marty asked for an ocean fish so I caught him a butterfly fish - received a Dazed Tee
delivered a gift from Marshal to Lolly - received a lemon
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Robe-Sofa
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up the 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold - donated the Fine Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver and helped him remember that he was travelling to England
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Lava Lamp, a yellow violet bag and a yellow rose bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned in Whitney and asked for a gift - received a Patchwork Table


----------



## Michelle D.

JemAC said:


> @Michelle D. I think that the 180 storage unit figure refers to the storage capacity of the dresser/wardrobe furniture items which you can place in your home and store things in, when you open them they have 4 sections (A,B,C and D) and each one has 6 pages of 10 slots, giving 60 slots per letter, coming to a total of 180.  The secret storeroom is very similar but uses 4 shape symbols instead of the letters and has 9 pages of 10 slots, making 90 slots per shape and 360 in total. The photo below is from online of the secret storeroom to show how it's set out when you open it and how it's split into the 4 sections so you can just click each shape symbol on the left and the arrows on the right to move between all the slots.
> 
> 
> View attachment 381533
> 
> Also it is right that the fruit will grow back on the trees after it has been harvested, I think it might take 3 days after you've picked the fruit for it to grow back. Other villagers can reward you with the fruits you don't have, I've so far received a cherry and a mango from mine, but it doesn't happen often unfortunately.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2021
> 
> 
> opened the mail - received a Lovely Chair from Poncho
> spoke to my villagers - Fang gifted me a Checkerboard Shirt
> Lolly asked for something for her house so I gave her a Blue Vase which I thought would look nice in one of the empty corners but instead she placed it atop her Modern Wood Shelf and gave me the Gerbera that had been there
> gave Maple an apple - received a Melon Gingham Tee
> visited Marty's house
> delivered a gift from Vivian to Fang
> agreed to let Poncho visit my house
> shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Knight
> hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
> dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed and sold
> sold fruit and seashells
> popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon Dresser and a Balloon Sofa
> purchased a Fine Painting from Redd
> purchased an Editor's Chair, a red lily bag and a white pansy bag from T.I.Y
> planted the flowers
> went through a dresser and the secret storeroom to clear out some items that I didn't need
> had a Wooden Counter and a Simple Kettle customised at Re-Tail
> did some redecorating inside my home



I noticed yesterday the letter A, B and C, but there's no D. Unless you have to unlock the D section with an additional 6 x 10 slots? As for the secret storeroom I know you have to spend like $12 000 at Tom Nook's shop, but most of what he has are things I'm not interested in. I bought the "colorful gravel" and the "light blue mail box" (my roof is a darker shade of blue and I thought the blue mail box would go well with it). I wanted a purple extrerior (purple is my favorite color) but he doesn't sell any roof, door or mail box that are purple. It really isn't fair. My neighbor Sylvia got a purple exterior and I wanted that for myself too. I saw purple roofs online, but Nook never get around to selling them. I wanted the white fence, the Purple roof or the Purple rough roof, and the Brown brick wall because apparently I can't have purple brick house like my neighbor since that's not available for the player's character. When Nook told me to choose a color for my roof, purple was not even among the options. Also, I found only a shirt and an umbrella that's purple and according to my research there's no purple shorts or pants to go with that shirt. Why so very few purple clothes? I was looking forward to collecting and buying all purple clothes and items in this game but there are so very few of those.

You know what else isn't fair? Several websites say that you can find a trash bin or a garbage can that you can keep in your house at Timmy and Tommy's shop. I haven't seen one single trash bin or garbage can in their shop and I've been playing for a week now. I have like six or seven pieces of trash or garbage in my storage unit. I can't do the garbage can public work project thing because I don't think I've unlocked it yet, I can't afford it for now, and also dumb villagers request a garbage can only to turn on you and make your approval rating drop (yes I did my research about this, ALL the public work projects ARE requests from the villagers, THEY ask for a garbage can, and they don't take responsibility for it, you will lose approval rating for fulfilling THEIR request, some of them are dumb-dumb people who are anti-trash can. How can someone be anti trash can? Trash cans exist so that you put all your garbage in them and so there isn't littering, filth and pollution! It's a safe and clean way to dispose of garbage! How can anyone be anti trash can and disapprove of people who are in favor of that? This makes absolutely no sense! And you can't change their mind on this apparently! In 2021!). It's not fair to force the player's character to pay a freaking disposal fee of 80 bells per piece of trash or garbage. I sent an old tire to Sylvia in the mail, told her in a letter that it was time to recycle, that she could wash the tire I fished out of the ocean and use it to make a toy for her child, like a swing or a Jungle Jumparoo game. But a boot or empty can? I fail to see what good use I could put those objects to.

I'm not gonna mail useless trash to my villagers just because I can. The tire could be recycle and put to good use, but what good is an old boot or an empty to anyone? And now I have like 5 empty cans and an old boot sitting in my storage unit because I need to save my bells since everything is freaking expensive in this game and I don't want to pay freaking disposal fees and Timmy and Tommy never had a trash bin or garbage can (the one you can have in your house without losing approval rating and you can dispose of the trash for free) for sell in their shop in the first seven days that i've been playing this game (I'm on day 7 of my adventure). This is so frustrating. As if that wasn't bad enough, now that I can finally do public work projects, I find out that they are too expensive for me. At this rate I will only be able to do every month or something and that's if I'm lucky. I've heard that the NPC villagers contribute so very little in terms of funding for those projects that you'll probably have to cover 90% to 95% of the costs yourself. Instead of sending me all those gifts in the mail, why didn't they just save their money and put it towards public work projects?

I unlocked Tortimer Island but I don't dare leave my town. Who know what my town will be like and look like when I get back. I don't know how long I will be gone or how long the folks on the island will keep me there before I return to Sharp Town. I'm not even sure I know how to get back. Any number of things could happen in my town while I'm away. I could enact the Beautiful Town ordinance, but it costs 20 000 bells and it's supposed to be the last resort because I'm trying to save my bells and because if I'm not very busy I much prefer watering the flowers and pulling the weed myself (even if some people consider it a waste of time, I think there's nothing like the satisfaction of a job well done in the morning, I enjoy harvesting my fruits, watering the flowers, and pulling the weed myself and keep my town beautiful through my own hard work and effort instead of just letting an ordinance magically take care of everything. Where's the feeling of satisfaction and of a job well done in this? Where's the communing with nature and where's the sharing in the morning shores of your villagers in this?).

Also, what if while I'm away on Tortimer Island someone hack into my town or hijack my town and then decide that they don't like it and then just like the self-absorbed psycho in this video decide to start a new town and WIPE OUT everyone in the village overnight through a major reset because they see my villagers as mere "datas", "programs" or "coding" when they are so much more than that?:






They are so much more than that, they are self-aware and sentient beings with spontaneous and genuine feelings and emotions and they have dreams, projects, desires, preferences, tastes and aspirations of their own, and they are FRIENDS. What if while I'm on Tortimer Island someone KILL all my villagers and WIPE OUT the whole thing and no one survives and when I get back there isn't any villager left and my town is gone and there isn't a town for me to return to? I don't want my villagers to be wiped out or mass genocided and anything could happen to them while I'm away on Tortimer Island! 

And on Tortimer Island, they'll expect me to go dive in the waters and there are jellyfishes, sharks and Piranhas in there. And it scares the crap out of me. And there's even an initiative that tells you to go dive in the ocean AT NIGHT to get some kind of sea creature! AT NIGHT! When it's all dark and not knowing _what's coming at you in the dark_ that's the hardest to bear. And did I mention the sarentulas and the scorpions? They're coming to get you too. And I'm supposed to get one of these for my museum? I'll probably chicken out the moment I see one coming at me. And I'm expected to particpate in and win tours and I don't even know how to do that and those freaking medals are the only way to get your own wetsuit and other other items that can only be found there. If I don't do those things, I'll be the laughstock of Tortimer Island and I will bring shame to Sharp Town. Because _the pressure is just too much sometimes_. I just feel it's not fair. Why does it have to be the mayor going to that island and doing all this?

And Isabelle said that she was jealous, that she was invited but had too much work to go. What's wrong with her? She needs to change up a few things or she's going to _work herself into an early_ _grave_. I've heard of workaholics who had to go to therapy because they were endangering their health and lives because they were working too much. Why can't she just leave her freaking office and go to the island with me? I shouldn't have to go there alone alone. It just isn't fair. And I don't even know anyone who lives there. I've done my research while I was waiting for my copy of this game in the mail, so there's a lot of things I know about this game, but there's also a lot of things I don't know about this game because I only know what I've gathered from my research and I started my adventure only seven days/a week ago, on July the 17th. Also, i find it annoying that sometimes I start something and then get distracted or sidetracked by other things and then try to complete everything in time and sometimes I fail to fulfill requests, like Curlos who asked me for a rare and very hard to catch Rainbow Stag, I might have seen one once but it flew away. He probably would have rewarded me with a peach or an apple. Darn it.

I bought an axe at the Garden Center (and two bags of seeds and with one bag you can only grow one stem with four flowers, and here I was hoping you could plant multiple ones because I though there would be more than one seed per bag, is it even worth it? Should I just stick to growing fruit trees instead of flowers?) and I don't know how to turn my axe into a gold unbreakable axe nor do I know what's a reasonable amount of trees to have in one's town, I might have to chop down some of those trees because there are too many I think and I want to grow all kinds of fruits not just one or two, I want to grow at least 2 orange trees, 2 pear trees, two mango trees, 2 cherry trees, 2 peach trees and 2 apple trees and down on the beach I'll grow the fruit palm trees that can only be grown in the sand, I've heard about them online). I don't know if in NL you can get multiple harvests of fruits from the same trees (I know that you can in NH but I don't know if it can be done in NL). Also someone said that the way to proceed in the flea market is x4-1, but that villagers won't buy anything above 9999 bells and this just would work for fruits since 500 x 4 - 1 = 1999 x 9 (basket of 9) = 17 991. Someone said that they sell fruits for 1000 bells per piece for a total of 9000 bells per basket of nine fruits, that it's a resonable price and easy money. Some of my villagers seemed to think that it was expensive, but 9000 bells is far more reasonable than 17 991 bells and despite saying that 9000 for a basket of 9 is expensive they bought a basket from me, except for one client who declined.

The x4-1 only works well with furnitures and other such objects, not with fruits since villagers won't buy anything above 9999 bells (below 10k, they will not always buy but they will buy more often than not, but they'll buy nothing over 9999, that's what I was told). I got oranges as my native fruit, then Isabelle rewarded me with a pear when I fulfilled her request and brought her a seashell. Then Curlos rewarded me with a mango and a cherry after I delivered a package to him twice. So apparently, NPC villagers will reward you with new fruits if you help them with various things. Now I have the orange, the pear, the mango and the cherry. I'm still missing the peach, the apple, the durian, the lemon, the lychee, and the persimmon. Maybe Curlos will give me the other two non-native fruit (peach and apple) if I keep helping him, after all he gave me the mango and the cherry. According to some website, each fruit tree, if it grows, will continuously grow three fruit every three days, with the exception of perfect fruit trees in NL, which die eventually. Also why 3 fruit every 3 days? Is 3 a freaking magic number now? Also I saw a video of a guy shaking a tree and 6 oranges fell instead of 3. Was this real or fake? Because I've only ever seen 3 fruit per tree. I have some many trees now that I can easily get like 5 baskets of 9 oranges or pears for a grand total of 45 fruits in one day. And the rest of my trees are not even done maturing yet, they too will produce fruits.

This game has an island where you're require to win mini-games you basically know nothing about and haven't heard of so you can win medals and get your own stuff that you don't have to rent or borrow anymore and those things are very expensive, they cost a lot of medals. The public work projects are very expensive. The building of new rooms and the room expansions are very expensive (my next room expansion costs 198 000 bells, where am I going to get that many bells?). You have to spend a lot of money in the shops to unlock other shops (I unlocked the Garden Center, but I have yet to convince Sable to open shop and I haven't unlocked Shampoodle and I haven't yet upgrade Timmy and Tommy's shop because they rarely sell something I'm interested in, something that's on my list of what I want). Also, it's been 7 days and I think I have more than 50 critters in my museum, so why won't Slather suggest the Roost Café public work project? And even if he did I can't afford it at the moment and I was so looking forward to working there for a salary and meeting nice people, plus I like the idea of working in a café. Also, I'm really looking forward to unlocking Shampoodle so I can change my character's hair color (there are cool colors like purple ("mood"), silvery white ("angel wing"), and sky blue ("clear sky"), I can't wait to try them but I will definitely start with purple). And some people say that it's easy to make money in this game, but that's only if you go to the island and if you know what you're doing when you get there. There are too many things to do so I don't know what goal I should go for first and I need to make more money, I mean, bells.

This should help a bit:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/c6yrh8

Should I go to the island? 

I would need more bells to build all those public work projects and make my town more beautiful. Isabelle even said that the citizens say that they feel Sharp Town is underdeveloped. They want more public works projects! I haven't even started one yet and I didn't have the option to start any p until yesterday, but now my approval rating has reached 100%. If I don't go to Tortimer Island I'll never have enough bells for those public works projects. But it's only been a week since I started working on my town and I don't know if leaving this early is a good idea. So I'm at an impasse and I don't know what to do. 

Edit:

I got a checkerboard shirt too, JemAC. This afternoon. And I also got a red warm-up suit (sporty), that goes well with the Black formal pants I bought at the Able Sister's store, also I can't wait to get the red warm-up pants that goes with the shirt. This set looks cool and sporty. I also got a Kiwi Tee and a Mint shirt. The mint shirt will go well with the gray sweatpants I bought at the Able Sisters' store (green and gray go well together).

I also got a Green gym shirt and when I get a chance, I'll buy the Green gym shorts that go with the shirt.

Those four shirts were gifted to me by my villagers.

I bought three shirts with my own money; a Purple Tie-dye shirt, a leopard Tee, and a Diamond Tee.

I now have 7 shirts and I hanged them on my walls in my room.

I bought the pants with my own money. In addition to the Gray sweatpants and the Black formal pants, I also have the Red-stripe pants and the Blue-stripe pants. So far I have 7 shirts and 4 pants.

My character she's currently wearing Relay shorts, a Sunflower Tee, a pair of Sporty shades and a Star hairpin. I love the summertime sporty looks.

I just paid off my first expansion (which costs 98 000 bells) and I'm going to start saving some bell for the second expansion (which costs 198 000 bells).

I definitely want to get my hands on the Green tartan pants and the Club Tee (it has a green shamrock on it) because that's the perfect outfit to Celebrate St. Patrick's Day and this is what I'm going to wear next year on Shamrock Day and if what I've heard is true, Isabelle will give me a Shamrock hat on Shamrock Day. That hat would go well with the outfit I have in mind. Or I'll wear a Green emblem blazer just like Isabelle (I'll still buy the Club Tee anyways, but the Green emblem blazer has long sleeves which is better for March's cold weather. I love Isabelle's summertime Sunflower Tee so much that I bought one when I saw it at he Able Sisters' store (the shirt is sky blue with a sunflower pattern on it). Isabelle was wearing one on Summer Solstice Day. I just love that shirt and I'm glad I was able to get one. The Green emblem blazer really doesn't look that bad, I'll definitely get one.

I love how if you choose t have your house build near the sea/beach, you can hear the waves when you're inside your house. I read that in an online guide and chose to have my house built near the sea/beach. You can hear the waves crashing on the beach from inside your house. And also, you can hear the rain falling and hitting the roof and window from inside your house. That is so cool. Also you can display flowers you took outside in your house and they'll be displayed in a pot (I have a pot with purple lillies in my room at my house). And you can display a butterfly and a fish in your room. A bug will be displayed in a glass display case and a fish will be displayed in a fish tank.

That's my favorite butterfly in New Leaf and I have one in my room in a glass display case (look at this beauty):

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Rajah_Brooke's_birdwing

https://www.sciencephoto.com/media/...h-brooke-s-birdwing-butterfly-basking-in-pool

http://entopia.com/oneplantatatime/entomology/rajah-brooke-birdwing/






What a beauty that one, and this beautiful and vibrant green! 

And some people say that the Stag is the most beautiful creature in the world. I have never seen a Rainbow Stag from up-close but I'm pretty sure they aren't as beautiful as the Rajah Brooke butterfly.

My second favorite butterly in New Leaf is this one:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Emperor_butterfly

https://acnl.fandom.com/wiki/Emperor_Butterfly

tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6knZC43QwM

What a beautiful and vibrant shade of blue! 

And my two favorite fishes in New Leaf are these:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Surgeonfish

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Clownfish

I currently have a Clownfish in a fish tank in my room.

Yesterday I saw a patch of clovers in my town, I tried to pick it up like a regular flower but it didn't work and while I was trying to pick it up, I press the wrong button apparently and the clovers were pulled like weed and the patch of clovers was destroyed and gone. I've heard that if you wear a clover in your hair or display one in your room on bad luck days (like when you trip and fall like a klutz) your bad luck will change to neutral luck. I've also heard that clover is very rare. How do I get another clover? And more importantly how do I safely pick it up? Also is there really a difference between clovers and four-leaved clovers or lucky clovers? I don't get it. If they have three leaves aren't they supposed to be called Shamrocks instead of Clovers? Isn't there a distinction? Aren't all clovers in New Leaf lucky? Maybe I should have tried to dig them up with a shovel? I screwed up bad there. But I didn't want to soft reset or quit without saving because I didn't want to lose my progress and there was no guarantee that the patch of clovers would pop up in the same place or at all if they are as rare as some people claim they are.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Clover

Curlos asked me for a piece of furniture and I gave him a lantern and he rewarded me with a library wallpaper. I'm so happy, I wanted one for my future study room. Curlos always reward me with nice things I've always wanted after I've ran errands for him. He's a generous and cool neighbor.

I also got some nice plants for my room. I bought a Cypres from Harvey. I bought an Aloe At Reese's shop. And one of my villagers gave me a Snake plant (my mother has some Snake plants in her kitchen in our world, they're also known as Mother-in-law's Tongues). I love having plants in my house in New Leafs.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Mexico.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Bad Bro's Stache and a saddle fence.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Spain.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Big Ben from Gulliver and a Lucky Frog from Vivian
spoke to my villagers - said goodbye to Chai as she moves away tomorrow
agreed to let Lolly visit my house
delivered a gift from Portia to Marty - received a Lovely Armoire
caught a yellow butterfly for Fang - received a Jade Plaid Shirt
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected a ruby from one rock and multiple ores from another
dug up a tall warbloid, a mega oboid and a mega timpanoid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Floor
placed some orders with Jingle at the campsite
purchased a Modern Wood Table, K.K. Dirge, a red rose bag and a Croton from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish/bugs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Samus Mask and a biwa lute.


----------



## Michelle D.

- Yesterday I went to the island and caught a whole bunch of new bugs and fishes that I donated to my museum. I didn't go dive in the sea, I'm not ready for that (swimming and diving in the ocean when there are sharks, jelly fishes and piranhas around scare the crap out of me, and yet if I don't go dive I won't be able to get sea creatures for my museum, I'm at an impasse and I don't know what to do). In addition to getting about two dozen new critters for museum, I also caught a couple stags and beetles to sell in my town. I made about 16 000 bells and that's not counting the fruit I found there, 2 basketfull (2 x 9 fruit) of coconuts and 1 basket of 6 coconuts, for a grand total of 24 coconuts. As well as 6 lemons. I don't get why it is isn't more balanced. Why did I get so many coconuts and so few lemons? Also, where are the other fruit? Orange is my native fruit. Isabelle rewarded me with a basket of 3 pears when I fulfilled her request and brought her a seashell. Curlos rewarded me with a mango and then with a cherry after I ran errands for him (delivering a package to him and finding a piece of furniture for his house). Yesterday, one of my NPC villagers rewarded me with a banana bunch after I delivered a package. I don't remember who gave me the banana bunch, I've been subjected to a lot of stress this week and I just forgot, but whoever it was I'm very thankful. I found the coconut and the lemon on the island. So I'm missing the peach and the apple that I know my NPC villagers will probably give me at some point after I run errands for them, just like the mango, cherry, and banana. Will they also give me the other fruit I'm still missing?

This page here...

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Fruit_Trees

...says that the durian and lychee can be found on the island, but I've only got coconut and lemon from the island. When do the durian and lychee appear on the island? Do I have to chop down those palm trees and plant other trees. Because I've only seen coconut trees and lemon trees there, no durian trees and no lychee trees. And how can durian and lychee grow on coconut trees and lemon trees? This doesn't make sense. In my town, you will never see pears grow on an orange tree or cherries growing on a pear tree. If you want new fruit, you have to plant new trees. So how do I get durian and lychee from the island? Do I have to chop the palm trees there and plant other trees to get other fruit? I'm only missing the peach, apple, durian and lychee and I know I can get the peach and apple from my NPC villagers just I got the mango, cherry and banana from them, but I have yet to find out how to get the last two, the durian and the lychee. Also, how do you get the Persimmon? Your help and advices are always welcome, folks. Btw, lychee tastes good, folks. I know 'cause a few years ago, my mother made a fruit salad with lychee and blood orange.  Apart from being rich in vitamin C, blood oranges also offer unique health benefits associated with high levels of anthocyanins. Anthocyanins are red flavonoid pigments that give the blood oranges their intense color and wondrous antioxidant properties.

- Now that I have a hot plate, a tea set (a gift from Robin), and two baskets of fruit (a basket of oranges and a basket of pears), I can have breaskfast in my room. 

I have a lot of baskets of fruit so I can save one or two for my room in my house.

I bought the hot plate in the Bunny's RV caravan with some of my Meow coupons, it's customizable. An egg is frying on it, and you can turn the sizzling sound on or off. I freaking love it. Something's cooking and it smells nice. Can you smell the bacon and eggs? 

Hot plate customization:


__
		https://cyruscustoms.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F87228570389

Customization for the hot plate; sunny-side up egg (original), omelet, pizza, and pancake.

As this person said, "About to spend the next 2 hours of my life going through all the super cute customizations of the hot plate! Thanks so much werevampiwolfcrossing for getting this for me. "

Folks, get yourself a Hot plate (you can cook eggs, pancakes or pizza in it) and a Ceramic hot pot (you can cook veggies in it), they are a must in your kitchen. I'll get the Ceramic hot pot as soon as I can. As well as the Deluxe range, even though the Deluxe range will remain in storage until I get more room in my house because as of now I only have one room, when I have two or three rooms, I can start working on my kitchen.

If someone could tell me how I can unlock customization and the catalogue it'd be greatly appreciated.

- I love the sizzling sound of the hot plate and the deluxe range, now that really sounds like kitchen and cooking to me.

- Goose dropped a Chaise lounge in the mail for me after visiting me at my house yesterday. So kind of him. And I love the Chaise lounge. I also got a Regal bed from Aurora. Nice! I put the classical bed in my storage and replaced it with the regal bed (it looks better and more confortable, and I prefer double beds over single beds because there's more space, even in my world I have always had a a double bed all to myself, I personally think a single bed is too small and narrow and doesn't offer much space.

- I might have to visit the island regularly to get a whole bunch of stags at night because those can be sold for lots of bells at the re-tail store.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/c6yrh8

And I'll need a ton of bells for public work projects and room expansions since those are very expensive.

Also with a little luck, I can get the remaining island bugs and fishes for my museum.

Now that I can get started on public works projects, I need infos on the campsite. Is the campsite only for people who go online and for online stuff? What's in it for people who don't have wi-fi or don't want to use it right away? As some of us just recently started building their towns and they will want to work on them for a while before letting anyone in or showing it to other people or some people are introvert and don't want to use online features at all, it depends from person to person or it depends on person's view. Also, what if Nintendo killed the Wi-fi service for this game at some point, would the campsite still be enjoyable and worth building? I will probably seek out informations on online features at some point and will probably connect with other players online at least a few times, but not for now, I started my New Leaf adventure just 7 days/a week ago and just got started on expanding my first room and stuff like public works projects. But I would like to have a campsite and I would build it right away if it can be enjoyed without going online for now and if I can get some immediate enjoyment from it this summer.

It's summertime and I'm dreaming of a campsite. It would be nice to see one in my town. Also, my Sharp Town villagers requested it, it's on the list of projects they are interested in. Does that mean that my NPC villagers, who requested this campsite, will drop in for visits? I would love that, especially if my closest friends in the village, Aurora and Curlos, come see me there. Are there like chairs or logs or hammock where you can sit or lay down and a crackling campfire like in Groundcamp? Aren't there NPC campers that sell stuff there instead of just online players? I've heard that there's a tent in summer and an igloo in winter and you can get stuff like; sleeping bag (which would be great for my backyard set room), campfire, campfire cookware, camp stove, fish grill and even those stewpots that I really want. Are there NPC villagers you can play the mini-games with in the campsite or can you only do that with online players?

Also, if I build the campsite, it can never be demolished or switched to a different location and I was told to choose the location carefully. Except I suck at choosing locations for stuff (except maybe the location of my house because I wanted it built near the beach/ocean so I could hear the waves when inside my house). Can some of you tell me what the best spot for the campsite is? Also, I've  heard that I will have to free a 5x5 space, is this correct? Would I have to chop down trees that are in the way (I've got plenty of trees all over the village so this isn't a problem and I might have to chop some of them down because there might too many and I want to grow more than just one or two kinds of fruit)? Please try to answer my questions to the best of your ability or direct me to what you think is the best thread on the subject here (with all the info in one place). Thank you in advance, your help and advices are always appreciated.

Also, online it says " The Roost is a coffee shop that can be built as a Public Work Project. To unlock the project, you must have finished renovations on the Museum Second Floor at least seven days prior and donated at least 50 items to the Museum, at which point Blathers will suggest the idea."

Okay, I definitely have at least 50 critters in my museum by now.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Museum_Shop_and_Exhibition_Rooms

Here it says, "To unlock this area (second floor) in the museum, the player must have talked to Blathers on at least 14 different days, donated at least 20 items to the museum, with at least one in each section (Insect, fish, paintings, and fossils). Once the criteria has been met, Blathers will be seen in a thinking pose. Talk to him to unlock the Museum Renovation public works project.

I started my adventure on July the 17th, so it's only been 9 days. I have donated at last 20 items to the museum in the insect category, fish category and fossil category. But not in the painting category, I haven't seen a single one of those anywhere, except this one Moody painting that one of my NPC villager traded me and I took it very reluctantly for fear that it might be a "fake". But apparently this painting is always "genuine" in New Leaf.  I've heard it said online that "fake" art cannot be sold or donated to your museum. I saw a statue once in Timmy and Tommy's shop. But I didn't want to waste my money on that back then when I had so little of it. Do those statues count as being in the "paintings" category? Can you donate them to your museum and do they end up in the "paintings" section? If you could tell me where I can get more "paintings" category items for my museum it would really be appreciated.

I got 20 items in all the other categories except for this one and I want to get 20, well 19 now, art pieces and donate them to my museum so I can unlock the second floor. Because once I get the second floor, then I can do exhibits and unlock the Roost Café public works project. And the public works projects at the top of my list are Campsite, Fire pit, Fire Hydrant (everyone needs one in their town, that's just basic logic and safety), Roost Café, Club LOL, Yellow bench, Fountain, and Drinking fountain, Instrument shelter, and Lighthouse. This might take time though seeing as public works projects are very expensive. And I need you to tell me how I can get my NPC villagers to request those projects because some of them are not on the list Isabelle show me that I can choose from. Also, I wanted to ask you, folks, is it worth it building a Street lamp? Will one be enough? Considering they cost 39,800 bells each, I don't think I could build more than one? I'd really love to have one. But wouldn't having just one in the whole town be lame and not enough? I need information on the streelight project before I can start making any decision regarding it. Also about the picnic blanket project, is this one "demolishable"? Because I would only have it for the summer season. And maybe the first few weeks of fall. Passed that it doesn't make sense to keep it because the weather is too cold for picnics.

I came across the list of public works projects and how to get a perfect town here:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/How_to_Get_a_Perfect_Town_Rating

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/68316744

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/perfect-town-problems.96909/

But I still ned infos about the campsite, the streelight project, the fruit, and all that.

I have like 116 000 bells in the bank. So I can afford a 60 000 bells public works project. I've been told that NPC villagers contribute very little money to the publc works projects and that you end up having to cover most of the costs. Do all the projects cost the same amount of bells? If you could direct me to a thread or site with the costs for each and every PWPs, that'd be greatly appreciated.

Edit:

I found a lost item just a few steps away from my house as I was doing morning chores (harvesting fruit, watering the flowers, pulling weed, digging up new fossils for my museum, etc, like I've said before there's nothing like the satisfaction of a job well done in the morning). And now I must find the owner, I have 48 hours to find the owner, I hope I can return it to whoever it belongs to. I guess I'll have to ask around.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Lost_item

I'll take care of it when I'm donw with my morning chores...

A PERFECT TREE!! I HAVE ANOTHER PERFECT TREE!! YESSSS!! THAT'S MY SECOND ONE IN NINE DAYS!! THREE PERFECT ORANGES, TWICE!!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and a goodbye letter from Chai
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Lattice Wall from Cheri
Marshal gifted me a Blue Track Jacket
Portia asked for something for her house so I gave her a Daffodil - received a Mic Stand
agreed to buy a Lovely Wall from Marty
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Dentist's Chair and a Modern Wood TV
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara - received a Music-Room Wall and a Rococo Floor
popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon-Poodle Lamp and a Balloon Table
purchased a Stone Pavement from Nook's Homes
purchased a white cosmos bag and a red tulip bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Milk Can
caught and sold some more fish


----------



## Moritz

Today I got the dream suit as a project. So that will be built tomorrow I assume.

I went to scan I celeste as I heard she has the 3ds and I want that for a game or something? 
But my museum isn't upgraded so that was a no go.

But once I have the dream suit there was someone who said I could have some bells if I checked out their dream so im excited for that if they are still active


----------



## JemAC

@Michelle D. 

I picked up durians and lychees by doing island tours (when you speak to Leilani there is the option to either go on a tour or catch the boat back to your town). There are multiple tours and they seem to change daily but any of the balloon popping, bug catching or fish catching ones should take you to a town that have some of the other island fruit and you can collect them while you're there and then place them in the basket on the island to take back to your town with you. This probably isn't very clear in writing but if you try out a tour next time you're on the island then hopefully it will make more sense - the tours don't require online, Tortimer will be there to explain the rules but there are no other players or villagers while you're on the tour!

Also the catalogue is unlocked when the Nookling Junction upgrades to T&T Mart while customisation is unlocked once you've lived in your town at least 7 days, sold at least 100,000 Bells-worth of items at Re-Tail, catalogued at least 100 furniture items and 50 clothing items (don't need to actually have ordered them from your catalogue but you need to have at least that many registered on it)


----------



## Michelle D.

- Return a lost item to Sylvia, it was her journal.

- Got a Regal bed from Sylvia, put the the Classical bed in my storage and replaced it with the Regal bed. 

- Got a frog for Sylvia who needed one as a subject for her painting.

- Got a Canary shirt from Sylvia.

- Victoria wanted to trade her Blue-bar tee for my Canary shirt. I said yes. I've regretted it ever since. I wish I had kept the Canary shirt and I don't like the Blue-bar tee all that much. I can order a Canary shirt from the catalog (I supposed you can order items that you have owned in the past even if you traded them away) once I've unlocked it, but in order to unlock it, I have to spend 15 000 bells at the Nookling Junction and they only sell two items everyday and at this rate it<ll take forever to get to 15 000 bells spent in that shop. The Able Sisters sell Canary shirts, but only during the Spring season. It's a beautiful cream color and you can wear it with white, grey or light blue pants.

http://moridb.com/items/tops/canary-shirt 

This animal villager named Molly is wearing one (the only difference is the one you get in a store or from a villager has longue sleeves and is a shirt instead of Tee): 






- Got a Peachy Tee from Goose for delivering a package to him that has been delivered to Cube by mistake.

- Goose got jealous because he heard one of my best friends, Curlos, call me chickpea as a term of endearment and wanted to call me that too ('Can I call you that too, or is that only for close friends?" he asked). I said yes. He can call me that, I don't mind. Goose is a nice guy. I might not be as close with him as I am with Curlos and Aurora, but we're friends nonetheless.

- Goose gave me a Salad bar for finding a piece of furniture for his house. I have no use for that, I want a kitchen not a restaurant, so I'll put it in the flea market and see how many bells I can get from it, and I'll use the bells to cover part of the costs for a public works project so the whole village will benefit from this and I'll be giving back to my community.

I-  haven't seen Apollo all day. After he didn't turn up around 9 PM, I got worried and went out in the freaking deluge with an umbrella to search for him. I searched the island several times and I couldn't find him anywhere. 

I was furious. How could he disappear on me like this? Why was I searching the whole island for him in the (heavy) rain frantic with worry and how could he make me cry like this dammit? Why was I even bothering? What kind of mayor was I if I couldn't find my missing villager?

Then I came across this, someone else had experience the same thing: 

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66664583

I decided to search the museum, all the shops that were still open and the neighbors' houses. 

The first place I went to was the Re-tail shop. A minute later I hear the door bell and he walks inside. Where is the freaking world was he? I'm going to drop a letter in the mail for him and give him an earful. I had gone to Isabelle and wanted to complain to her by selecting problematic villager, but the only options were "rude language", "has a naughty letter" and "I don't like his clothes", the last one being so narcissistic and self-centered that I hope Isabelle is going to call out the idiot who complain about other people's personal tastes in clothes which are none of their damn business and people have the right to wear whatever they want. There is no "he disappeared on us and made me worry" option. So I just decided not to get Isabelle involved this time and went back out into the rain tos earch for him. And now he turned up at the Re-tail shop as a client and will probably try to buy one of my items from the flea market. He will hear from me in a letter, amrk my word. Also, dang it, why has it been raining for so damn long. Is my "game" broken or what? Most bugs won<t come out when it<s raining and it<s hard then to complete initiative for Meow coupons or getting stags on the island that you can sell for lots of bells back in your village so you can pay for your house expansions and public works projects. I'm just so sick and tired of all the rain, it's been raining  in the Crossing universe for like four days now now and it's depressing. When will the sunny weather come back? Don't get me wrong, I love rain in moderation, but I hate when it's raining for days and even my villagers feel miserable because of this depressing weather.

According to this page, May and June is rainy season: 

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Weather

And it<s raining most of the freaking time. Ugh. I miss the Summer Solstice Day. Sunny all days and no rain.

It says, "The dry season occurs by early July until September. There is little rain on only a few days a month. Care should be taken to water plants regularly throughout the late summer." 

 Does that mean that we have to water the plants more than once per day? I was told that once a day was enough and that the flowers only stop glittering when the clock hits 6 o'clock in the morning. I wish someone would tell me what precautions I<m supposed to take in summer here. Also can someone please answer my questions about the public works projects and the campsite in my previous post? I need answers because I am now able to star public works projects and I don't know much about how to go about doing them and how to procede. Your help would be greatly appeciated.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hamlet gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Samus Mask and a skeleton. 

@Michelle D. 
Paintings and statues for the art section of the museum can be purchased from Redd the Fox. He shows up in town about once a week and you'll find his tent at the Event Plaza. He offers 4 items each time but you can only purchase 1 each time he shows up and there is the potentially for some of his items to be fakes.

I'm pretty sure the Picnic Blanket PWP can be demolished, so you could remove it during the winter and rebuild it in the spring if you wanted, but you'd have to pay the bells again to rebuild it.

The campsite is permanent and it will be visited occasionally by random NPC villagers that do not currently live in your town. If you have fewer than 10 villagers, you can convince the visiting campsite villager to move into your town if you want. You can also play games with the campsite villager to get special furniture items. The campsite does not have benches or a fire or anything around it, but there are log benches, cots, and fire pit PWPs that you can build nearby. You can also chop down trees and leave some of the stumps for seating near the campsite.

When it comes to where to build things and how many to build, that really comes down to each individual's decision. It's your town, so it's whatever you prefer. In the end, as long as you are happy with your town, that's what matters.


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Hamlet gave me another copy of his picture.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> - Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
> - Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Samus Mask and a skeleton.
> 
> @Michelle D.
> Paintings and statues for the art section of the museum can be purchased from Redd the Fox. He shows up in town about once a week and you'll find his tent at the Event Plaza. He offers 4 items each time but you can only purchase 1 each time he shows up and there is the potentially for some of his items to be fakes.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Picnic Blanket PWP can be demolished, so you could remove it during the winter and rebuild it in the spring if you wanted, but you'd have to pay the bells again to rebuild it.
> 
> The campsite is permanent and it will be visited occasionally by random NPC villagers that do not currently live in your town. If you have fewer than 10 villagers, you can convince the visiting campsite villager to move into your town if you want. You can also play games with the campsite villager to get special furniture items. The campsite does not have benches or a fire or anything around it, but there are log benches, cots, and fire pit PWPs that you can build nearby. You can also chop down trees and leave some of the stumps for seating near the campsite.
> 
> When it comes to where to build things and how many to build, that really comes down to each individual's decision. It's your town, so it's whatever you prefer. In the end, as long as you are happy with your town, that's what matters.



Thanks for the informations. And yes I know that it really comes down to each individual's decision. But the problem is that some project cannot be demolished or move elsewhere and we're warned online to choose the location very carefully. That's why I ask people what the best spot for the campsite or the projects that can't be demolished are, because if you don't choose the right location and you mess it up you can<t fix it since you can't demolish or move it. I really don't know where I should build my campsite, that's why I'm asking for advices here. Also, how do I get the gold axe? I think there are too many trees in my town and I want to chop them a few of them 'cause I want to grow more than one kind of fruit. Also, I started my New Leaf adventure only nine days ago and I made some rookie mistakes and some of those trees are all bunched up together which is bad. I know better now and I have to fix it. There are too many trees in my town and I have to get rid of some of them. But the normal axe break after about five trees. It's very frustrating. I don't want to spend bells to buy a new one every time it breaks. So how do I get the gold axe? Also, I wouldn't say no to a gold watering can if it means some gold roses in my town. Also, what is a puffy hat? I found one in the Able sisters' store, it's blue, I like it and I bought it. But I'm not sure what it is and what I'm supposed to wear it with. It's blue and I know that blue goes well with white, gray and other shades of blue. But is that hat supposed to have a specific style? 

A website says, "The dry season occurs by early July until September. There is little rain on only a few days a month. Care should be taken to water plants regularly throughout the late summer."

Does that mean that we have to water the plants more than once per day? I was told that once a day was enough and that the flowers only stop glittering when the clock hits 6 o'clock in the morning. I wish someone would tell me what precautions I'm supposed to take in the late summer here.

Also, you said "Villagers will sometimes have conversations with each other. They can come away from these interactions happy, sad, or mad. Sometimes, one villager walks away singing and dancing while the other is left upset, which really makes you wonder what just happened. You can also join the conversations if you go up and talk to the villagers while they are still interacting with each other."

And yet, when two of my villagers ping each other and are about to have a conversation, if I approach them, I can't join the conversation, they quickly distance themselves from each other and go their separate ways pretending that nothing happened. They let me join the conversation only once, it was Apollo and Cube, Cube asked Apollo to tell a story from his past and Apollo reluctantly complied. He told the story of how he tried to save a girl from a burning building and then got all sad and walked away and when I tried to talk to him again, he got mad and asked to be left alone. A few minutes later, he was in a better mood. No one is talking about this online. I searched for this story and came up with nothing. Either people are pretending that this didn't happened or they don't like thinking about this dramatic event. But twice yesterday two of my villagers pinged each other and were about to have a conversation and when they saw me they went their separate ways pretending that nothing happened. One sudden movement and you send them scattering away just like the bugs. And the last thing I want is to try to sneak up on them undetected (if that's even possibly, 'cause they probably have sharp hearing) to eavesdrop to their conversations, that would make me feel bad. Did this happen to you? 

And did one of your villagers ever disappeared on you early in the morning, gone all day without a warning and then reappearing around 10 PM in the night with no explanation and you search everywhere outside and couldn't find them and they randomly popped up in some shop or the museum? You can see my previous post for more informations. Also, did your villagers ever grew hybrid flowers. My NPC villlagers must have grown them because I'm pretty sure it wasn't me. But it doesn't happen often, I got a pink rose and a pink tulip. Twice I caught some of my villagers plenting flowers, the first time it was Robin and the second time it was Apollo.  I really never pegged him for the flower-loving type and knowing him it has a deep meaning behind it.

Also, I saw clovers twice now and I still haven't figure out how to pick it up and put it in my inventory so I can bring it home and display it or wear it in my hair. Having a lucky clover would be great on bad luck days. I got bad luck and tripped over my feet like a klutz on Summer Solstice Day, it was frustrating. Until I can get the lovely phone, I could do with a clover. How do I pick it up and wear it in my hair or take it to my house to display it? I tried to pick it up, but my character pull it instead as if it was weed and destroy the patch, I tried to dig them up, that also destroyed the patch. How do I get one without destroying the whole patch? 

Like I said in my previous post: 

"Yesterday I saw a patch of clovers in my town, I tried to pick it up like a regular flower but it didn't work and while I was trying to pick it up, I press the wrong button apparently and the clovers were pulled like weed and the patch of clovers was destroyed and gone. I've heard that if you wear a clover in your hair or display one in your room on bad luck days (like when you trip and fall like a klutz) your bad luck will change to neutral luck. I've also heard that clover is very rare. How do I get another clover? And more importantly how do I safely pick it up? Also is there really a difference between clovers and four-leaved clovers or lucky clovers? I don't get it. If they have three leaves aren't they supposed to be called Shamrocks instead of Clovers? Isn't there a distinction? Aren't all clovers in New Leaf lucky? Maybe I should have tried to dig them up with a shovel? I screwed up bad there. But I didn't want to soft reset or quit without saving because I didn't want to lose my progress and there was no guarantee that the patch of clovers would pop up in the same place or at all if they are as rare as some people claim they are.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Clover "

The fortune teller showed up only once. At this rate I don't think I'll ever get a lucky hat, so maybe a lucky clover would do the trick.

Also, I saw Harvey in Groundcamp dressed in all green, including a big green hat. And there were like three or four patches of clovers but I couldn't use my shovel there. How do I get one of those darn thing so I can display it in my house or wear it in my hair.

Don't you find it frustrating that you have to toss/delete letters because the creators of the game won't let us keep all the letters that our villager friends sent us and they put a ridiculous limit on how many you can have before you have to delete some to free space, that upset me cause I wanted to save all the letters they sent me.


----------



## Moritz

Moritz said:


> Today I got the dream suit as a project. So that will be built tomorrow I assume.
> 
> I went to scan I celeste as I heard she has the 3ds and I want that for a game or something?
> But my museum isn't upgraded so that was a no go.
> 
> But once I have the dream suit there was someone who said I could have some bells if I checked out their dream so im excited for that if they are still active


I found their thread and it's currently locked as they're not doing it for a while which is sad. But I've still got lots to be happy about
The town is still going great!


----------



## Parkai

I'm probably 20% of the way done removing all of my flowers.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell Fang a peacock butterfly
buried a time capsule for Marty
caught a crucian carp for Lolly - received a Beige Emblem Blazer
gave Poncho a cherry - received a Stadiometer
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lucky Frog
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up a croakoid, a squelchoid and a mega nebuloid
dug up the 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Clock
purchased a white rose bag and white lily bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught some fish - donated an eel and an arowana to the museum and sold the rest
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Fancy Doll


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an article of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my lotus lamp to blue.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Labrador Ornament and a Dalmation Ornament. 

@Michelle D.
You won't be able to get the Golden Axe until you've bought at least 50 tree saplings from Leif. Since he only sells one a day, that means you'll have to buy one every day for at least 50 days to get the Golden Axe. The golden tools aren't easy to get.

I could be mistaken, but I think the puffy hat is based on the Russian hats people wear in the winter. I may be wrong, but that's what it looks like to me.

You never have to water the flowers more than once a day, even during the dry season.

I have had villagers who are difficult to find. I usually check in the shops and museum and will find them there, but sometimes no matter how much I look, they are nowhere to be found.

Villagers will not plant hybrid flowers, but they can water flowers next to each other which can produce hybrid flowers. The hybrids could also come from you watering the flowers.

Clovers are considered weeds and most of the time, you will just pull them like a regular weed. Once in a while, you will pull one and it will be a lucky clover that goes in your inventory, but they are rare. You also can't affect the campgrounds with Harvey at all. No pulling weeds or digging or anything.

I'm not sure if you know this but you can store letters at the post office by talking to Pelly or Phyllis. There is still a limit to how much space you have, but it's a lot more than your mail box will let you hold.

As for where to place the campsite, I guess my suggestion would be to place it out of the way, maybe in a corner of the map towards the north or something. When I think of camping, I think of being off the beaten path, so I figure it might go best somewhere away from the heart of town. But that's just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Michelle D.

- I bought a nice "Blue diamond shirt" at the Able sisters' shop. It goes well with my "Gray sweatpants" and my blue "Puffy hat". I wish I could take a picture of my character and show you folks (but I don't have the tech for that). Seriously, try it, wear those three things together and you'll see just how much they go well together.

http://moridb.com/items/tops/blue-diamond-shirt

http://moridb.com/items/bottoms/gray-sweatpants

http://moridb.com/items/hats/puffy-hat

- I was gifted a purple "Four-ball Tee", it goes well with "black formal pants" and a "picnic umbrella". Purple and black go well together, then again black goes well with everything.

-  The day before I bought a pair of "Jinbei shorts" at the Able sisters' shop. I wish I had the "Jinbei top" that goes with it.

http://moridb.com/items/bottoms/jinbei-shorts

http://moridb.com/items/tops/jinbei-top

That's what it looks like in our world:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Jinbei_Set.jpg

https://japanese-clothing.com/blogs/japanese-clothing-blog/what-is-jinbei

This is the information I gathered:

(Quote) "The great thing about Jinbei is that they pass both as pajamas and as casual wear that can be worn outside the house.  Jinbei are usually worn as a form of nightwear or house clothes, and are considered very informal clothing. Normally, Jinbei are typically only worn outside of the house when travelling short distances, such as to go on a local errand, collecting the mail or while shopping." (Unquote)

Interesting. I like it. I hope I will see the top that goes with the shorts at the Able sisters' shop soon. Also, it's cool that it can be worn inside the house/in bed as pyjamas AND outside when getting the mail or shopping. I have a "Regal bed" in my room and I'll customize it so that the beddings are purple, my favorite color. And from what I've heard, the Able sisters sell blue and pink PJs, I definitely will buy those.

http://moridb.com/items/bottoms/blue-pj-bottoms

http://moridb.com/items/tops/blue-pj-shirt

http://moridb.com/items/tops/pink-pj-shirt

http://moridb.com/items/tops/pink-pj-shirt

The day before I bought a "Pink Knit hat", I put it in my storage unit, I'm gonna wear it this fall/winter. I definitely want to buy the other three knit hats, there's; green, orange (there's a bit of blue on it too), and purple. Especially the purple one, it's my favorite color.

The knit hats:

https://www.models-resource.com/resources/big_icons/35/34766.png

Folks, what's this I see and hear about online about Qr codes and people creating cool clothing patterns? Please enlighten me 'cause that sure seem like something I'd like to know about. Also, do you know someone who has a town named Anytown? I saw a pattern in the Able sisters' shop and then a few days ago I came across my friend, Aurora the penguin, and she told me about the shirt she was wearing and it was the same pattern I saw in the shop and she said that the pattern came from someone a town named Anytown and that it was called "Ducky tank". So my NPC villagers can wear patterns created by humans from other towns even though I have never connected with other players online ever since I started the "game" ten days ago?

- I was gifted a "Cream sofa" by one of my NPC villagers, it was on my list of things I wanted to buy and now I got it for free.

- I was also gifted a "modern wardrobe", a "Blue table", a "Green pantry", and a "Kitchen island".

- I received the "Kitchen counter" I ordered with some of my Meow coupons.

- I bought a "Papa bear" at the Nookling Junction store (It's a big stuffed Teddy bear, and those plush bears are customizable). But It'll stay in my storage unit for a while because I don't yet have enough space in my house for that. I still have only one room and I'm about to get the second expansion (when the clock hit 6 AM my room will now be expanded to its maximum size, you always have to wait until the next day after you made the arrangements when you want to expand a room or build another one). After that I can build the rooms upstairs and expand them in a non-linear fashion and in any order I want.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Bear_set

Isn't that cute? 

Folks, what's a "spotlight item" and how do you get one? One of the four plush bears is a "spotlight item". How would one go about getting this "spotlight item" to complete their collection or set and have all four of them? Please, fill me in. Because the "Mama bear" and the "Vintage radio" are "spotlight items" and I would love to get those items. I'll have a "CD player" in my study room and a "Vintage radio" in my bedroom. Folks, does the stereos only play K.K songs and do they also play radio programs? It would be great if there were radio programs too. I know the TV has sound. One of my NPC villagers has a TV and there was a cartoon on the TV with a cat chasing a mouse and sounds like straight from "Tom and Jerry" (meowing and squeaking I think).

Oh look what I found:

https://acnewleaf.fandom.com/wiki/TV_Schedule

That's sooo cool! There are comedies, news, movies, and game shows! I'll definitely get a "Flat screen TV" for my living room!

- I received a Green clock for winning a game of hide-and-seek and finding Curlos the sheep, Apollo the eagle, and Cube the penguin under 15 minutes (I hanged the clock on my wall, it tells you what time it is). In the Crossing universe even the adults and the celebrities play hide-and-seek, call you chickpea, and have a playroom wallpaper or playroom flooring in their rooms and no one there ever tells you "you're too old for this, you're too old for that". Why can't our world be more like this? And why won't people in our world cut adults like me some slack? Cut children some slack. Cut adults some slack. Cut ourselves slack, too. We are all only human. 

- To my delight I found a red-lily seed in the Gardening center today. I love lillies and I definitely want to plant some in my town.

- Cyrus is now awake for some reason. I don't know what I did that was so special but he's awake and apparently I can now customize items. But I only have two purple ores and I've heard that you need three ores of the same color to customize an item. I wish I could trade my blue, green and red ores for purple ores. It's my favorite color and I want it in my house. Also I noticed that Tom's merchandise change everyday, but when will he sell the purple roofs (he sells "Purple roof" and "Purple shingle roof")? I want a purple roof. And also the "Brown brick exterior" and the "White fence". I'm just disappointed that there isn't a purple door and a purple mail box. But I was thinking of getting the "Stainless mail box", because you can't go wrong with this one, it will go well with any color. And white (like a white fence) goes well with anything. But I have to choose a door. Now, folks could you please help me and tell me what door or doors sold at Nook's home would go well with a purple roof? Your advices are greatly appreciated. Also, can you tell me the difference between the "Purple roof" and the "Purple shingle roof"? I will have to know the difference when I choose which one I'm going to buy.

- I intend to buy a lot of tree saplings in the Gardening Center. There are too many trees in my town I think and some of them are all bunched up together which is bad, I made some rookie mistakes since I've only started playing like 10 days ago. I'll have to chop down some of trees since there are too many and I'll also have to replace some of the trees with other trees because I want to grow more than just or two types of fruit. If I buy 50 tree saplings at the Gardening Center I'll get the gold axe, that's what it says on the websites. It says I have to buy 50 saplings, it doesn't say anything about planting them. I can sell them at the Re-tail shop afterward. When I'm done choping down some trees and replacing some of the trees with other trees (like a few orange trees with  pear, mango, lemon and cherry trees for a well balanced diversity of fruit trees), then I'll decide if I want to buy a few tree saplings maybe four or five and add them to my town. But right now I think I have too many trees. I need to fix and clean this. And I'll get to work as soon as I get the unbreakable golden axe. Buying a new regular axe every time it breaks (every five or six trees) just isn't worth it and it's a waste of money in the long run. When I have the gold axe, the proper tool, I'm gonna fix this and it'll be a piece of cake.

- By the way, I have enough money to buy the second room expansion (198 000 bells). I caught a bunch of stags and beetles on the island and got a couple hundreds of thousands of bells from selling them at the Re-tail shop. I currently have 506 000 bells. I have enough bells for the second room expansion (198 000) and THREE public works projects; the campsite (59 000 bells), the Fire pit (46 000 bells) and the Fire hydrant (32 600 bells). And I'm still left with 169 600 bells so I can buy a few items in the shop in Main Street. and I will still be left with over 120 000 bells left at the very least that I can save for later. This is AWESOME. And this is after only four or five trips to the island. Folks the stags and beetles will make you rich. Sell them at the Retail-shop in your town. You will make between 600k and 900k daily. Enough to build and expand your rooms, cover the costs of many PWPs, be left with tons of bells to buys clothes, accessories, shoes, furnitures, etc, and still be left with plenty of bells you can save for later.

The people in the comment section here are right:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/1gd1ad

Folks I needs some informations on the PWPs. What do you do if Isabelle give you a list of PWPs to choose from and some of the projects you want are not on the list? How do you get them or unlock them? The campsite is there on the list, and the Fire Hydrant too (every town needs a fire hydrant, that's just basic logic and safety) and that's going to be my first and third PWPs respectively. But I was going for the Fire pit as my second PWP, but it's not on the list of PWPs that Isabelle gave me. I wanted to have this one for the summer season, for early July. How do I get the Fire pit PWP quickly, folks?

- LadyDestani, you said "Paintings and statues for the art section of the museum can be purchased from Redd the Fox. He shows up in town about once a week and you'll find his tent at the Event Plaza. He offers 4 items each time but you can only purchase 1 each time he shows up and there is the potentially for some of his items to be fakes."

I don't think statues can only be purchased from redd. I've seen a statue for sale in Timmy and Tommy's shop once or maybe some villager of mine put one in the fela market. But I'm pretty sure I saw one of a man or an elf way before I've even heard of the fox. Also if I you can buy only one item from Redd every week, it'll take forever to get to the amount it takes to unlock the second floor of the museum and by extend the Roost Café PWP.  And the websites are not even clear about the requirements.

Some websites say that you need to donate 50 items and at least one donation in each category of the museum:

"The second floor unlocks when a minimum of 20 items, at least 1 from each of the four categories, has been donated to the museum and the player has talked to Blathers at least once on 14 different days. The renovation will then be unlocked as a Public Works Project that costs 198,000 Bells to complete."

"The Café costs 298,000 Bells. It is requested as a project by Blathers one week after the Museum's second floor has been built if the player has donated at least 50 items to the Museum and at least one donation in each category of the Museum. After one week, Blathers can be seen thinking. Upon talking to him, Blathers will tell the player about the Café and it will be unlocked as a public work project."

And others say that you need to donate 20 or 50 items in each category. I don't know. They just don't seem to know what they're talking about. I sure hope it's 50 items total and at least one donation in each category. Because if you can buy only one painting from the fox every weeks, it would take 20 or 50 weeks to get enough painting if more than one donation in each category is required. Because I do have +50 donations in my museum and at least one in each category. I have one donation in the painting category. So I hope the requirement are 50 total and at least one in each category. But I'll have to wait a few more days because I started the "game" on July 17th (it's only be nine or ten days) and you have to talk to Blathers at least once on 14 different days and I'm not sure I spoke to Blathers every single day. For example, I think there is one day where I didn't speak to him at all. But it shouldn't be long now. About five or six days and that should do it.

A few trips to the island and some stags and I have enough money to cover the costs of at least two PWPs. So now that I unlocked the island I shouldn't struggle with getting lots of bells fast anymore and I'll be able to cover the costs of all the PWPs I want to get done and I'll be able to save some money for building more rooms and expanding them. I shouldn even have plenty of bells left to buy the clothes, shoes and furnitures I want in Main Street.

Hey, folk, when I first start playing the "game" like ten days ago I was the only person in Main Street and then days later some of my villagers started showing up in Main Street and even in some of the shops, mainly the Able sisters' shop. Did this happen to you?

I really have to do reasearch online and make a list of all the holidays, events, celebrations in ACNL and all the special items you can get on those days, and buy a calendar and write the dates on my calendar. I don't want to miss out on anything. I can't wait to see the fireworks in August, that's gonna be awesome (I hope I can get my hands on the Bulb boppers and buy some fireworks and get a lovely phone, I don't like the lovely phone but I can use it only once a day to find out my lucky item and leave it in my storage unit the rest of the time, I plan to get the Office phone with Meow coupons, it doesn't tell you your fortune but at least it looks more modern and it's not bright pink). If I can't go see the fireworks in my world this summer, I can at least watch them with my villagers in the Crossing universe and we'll have a lot of fun.

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Fireworks_Festival

And sometimes I have a fireworks Youtube playlist in the background during the summer season when I'm cleaning the house or drawing because I love the fireworks festivals:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzG_3q50DuPl7RJM2t8MF3SGLbCY2kfVX

- What's this I hear about clapping emoji or emotions? Some people said they used a clapping emoji to get some of their villagers to applaud the fireworks with them. And who is Dr. Shrunk? How do you unlock this? All I know about this guy is I've been warned to tell him no if he offers to build a club in town because only if I say no to him can I build the LOL Club and I definitely want the LOL club and I'll want to get Slider's songs eventually. I want to get my hands on the "CD player". But all I've got for now is an outdated "Record player" and of course right now I don't have any downloaded songs in it and I won't until I get to build the LOL club. But my priorities for now is the campsite, the fire pit, the fire hydrant and the Roost café, after that I'll work on the LOL club, the fountain, the bench, and the water fountain. Eventually I'm going to get the hammock, the street lamp, the modern bench, the illuminated clock or flower clock (I haven't yet decided which one, it's a difficult choice to make and I love both), the illuminated arch or flower arch (same here), the instrument shelter, the lighthouse, and the windmill. I'm looking forward to working on my PWPs and making my town beautiful.

Folks, I'll ask again, because I didn't get any reply on this. The campsite is permanent and cannot be demolished or moved so the websites warn people to choose the location very careful. So please give me some advices and tell me what you think is the best or ideal spot for the campsite, I need advices and help choosing a location for the campsite. Your help would greatly be appreciated.

Animal Crossing in a few words:

You are on a deserted island where the animals evolved self-awareness and high intelligence, where the animals can walk on two legs and talk. The humans there live in harmony with the animals. There is no freaking covid-19 or any other deadly disease. Any illness can be cured with a simple medicine made with wasp nest and weeds. There, the humans and animals don't judge you based on your skin color, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity and gender expression and no one cares if you wear "feminine clothes" or "masculine clothes" because everyone is open minded and there isn't that much bigotry. There, they are holding festivals. People as well as the animals are having fun. Girls giggling, children laughing, people eating delicious food. Fireworks burst far away but occasionally you can hear a single firework explodes if it is too nearby. Enjoy the festivals and the fireworks!


----------



## OpenSauce

Pathed my entire town using a pattern slave on the second day of a new town. Was tough work but it looks good!


----------



## CylieDanny

I finished my path, and finally got to use it in my second island!


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Lolly asked for some fruit so I gave her a pear and received a Sushi Chef's Outfit
delivered a gift from Cheri to Poncho - received a Desert-Camo Shirt
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Skeleton
hit rocks - collected multiple ores and a silver nugget
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
popped a balloon - received a Balloon TV
purchased a Cabin Table, a yellow rose bag and a white cosmos bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers and picked up a few others
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a Free For All Bug Tour and an Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs/fish
did a bit more redecorating inside my home

@Michelle D. 

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects - All the PWPs should be listed here along with the villagers that will request them, based on their personality. There doesn't seem to be a way to speed up requests or to get a certain PWP requested unfortunately but as long as you have at least one jock villager then you have a chance that the fire pit will be requested.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Villager_list_(New_Leaf) - This is the villager list for NL, along with their personalities, in case you needed to check what personality any villager had.

Dr Shrunk is unlocked after Nookling Junction has upgraded to T&T Mart, he'll visit your town and ask for permission to build his new business. If you say 'Yes' he'll ask you to collect signatures from your villagers (I think you need 6 and the option to get a signature comes up when you talk to your villagers) and once you've collected them all Club LOL will be built. If you say 'No' then you don't collect signatures and the club won't be built until you request it at the town hall from the PWP list.

I can't really provide much advice for the campsite as I didn't put too much thought into mine, other then finding a relatively bare spot in my town - it's in the north and quite close to the train station but far away from Re-Tail and most of the houses, mine is also relatively close to the water and is surrounded by flowers. I like @LadyDestani's off the beaten path suggestion, anywhere that feels secluded or rural seems suitable for a campsite, or maybe perhaps near the entrance hill to Harvey's campground to have a sort of camping area. When you find an area that you think is suitable Isabelle will follow you to the spot and allow you to visualise what it will look like when built and will ask if you're happy with the placement or if you want to find a different spot before you agree to build it so you're able to get an idea of what it will look like before you commit to building it which I'd suggest doing if you're stuck on where to place it.


----------



## Bekaa

Worked on my entrance. My current island has a tropical theme, and I am going for a much less formal, less fancy aesthetic. I’m using a terrific dirt path I found. lots of flowers, steppingstones and weeds. I’m going to be much more wind-y with my paths. I saw on a YouTube walk-through where someone had planted the palm trees in a patch of sand on the grass. Hadn’t thought of that! So now I am busy planting some palm trees around the entrance of my island.


----------



## Michelle D.

- Found a third piece of purple ore.

- Went to the Re-tail shop to have my "Regal bed" customized. It's now purple, my favorite color. The weird thing is, he didn't take or ask for my ore. Well apparently, some of those customizations require ores, others don't require ore. So I'll to think carefully about what piece of furniture I will customize with my three purple ore. What disappoints me is there isn't an option where you can trade a ore for a different kind of ore. I would have traded my blue and red ores for more purple ores. When I get a chance, I'll customize my blue table, classic table, green clock, modern wardrobe, papa bear, modern desk, and common chair.

- One of my villagers gave me an apple. Now I have orange, pear, cherry, and apple. I'm only missing the peach. It shouldn't take long before one of my villagers give me one. Then I can grow a variety of different fruit.

- I caught one of my villagers changing her shirt (it has the same sound and animation as when YOU change your shirt) then she and Cube started singing and dancing and Robin joined in. When I talk to Aurora, she said that they were happy. I don't know what the heck happened there, but whatever. If they're happy I guess that's all that matter. Though it feels awkward to see Aurora with a white shirt instead of her usual "Ducky tank" from Anytown that she got from the Able sisters' shop. Though I don't know how she got that pattern. I never connected online with anyone in the past ten days and I honestly didn't know that one of your NPC villagers buy patterns made by humans from other towns. I wonder who is this person who designed the "Ducky tank" pattern and what Anytown looks like. Folks, is there a tutorial on how to learn how to make your own patterns? And if you create your own pattern and have it printed on a shirt, does the NPC villager wear it just like he or she wear the shirts you bought from stores and mailed to them? Because if the answer is yes, imagine all the possibilities, you can design very unique shirts for all of your NPC villagers.

- The Nookling Junction will be closed for a few days because they're upgrading to the T&T Mart. I can't wait. I hope they will soon sell a trash bin so I can dispose of trash for free, according to websites Timmy and Tommy are supposed to sell a trash bin or a trash can but I haven't seen a single one of those in their store in the last nine days which is how long I've had and started the "game". Maybe now that the brothers are upgrading their store, they'll finally sell one. It's been built right now. I love the construction sounds (just like I loved it in Majora's Mask), it makes my town even more lively and it shows that the people building those stores love working on projects.

- Sable isn't shy anymore and she even talked to me. They're building the Kick store next door. I'll be able to buy socks and shoes. It was about time. It's been onlu nine days since I've become mayor but I was tired of always wearing the same shoes. Also, I want to buy a raincoat and rain boots. Now all I have to do to unlock Shampoodle is spend 10 000 bells, this can be split between Kicks and Able sisters. And Shampoodle will only open if Kicks has been open for ten days. Once you've spent 10 000 bells and waited ten more days, Shampoodle will be built above Able sisters. Shampoodle will take four days to build and once it's done you can tweak your character's appearance and change her or his hairstyle, hair color, and eye color. That's what the websites say. I definitely dig the purple hair color ("Moody") which is the first one I will go for. And I will definitely try silvery white ("Angel wing") and sky blue ("Clear sky") at some point.

- Apollo sent me an invitation letter. As the mayor, I'm expected to drop by a villager's house for their birthday and bring a gift. According to the websites, Apollo's favorite style is "rock" and his favorite color is white. I'll have to decide on a gift. Thank God I have a few days to choose a gift and buy it.

https://www.gamerguides.com/animal-...l-events/birthdays/villagers-birthdays-a-to-e

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/recommended-gifts-apollo

- I have to copy those list on paper and on a calendar:

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays (my villagers are; Aurora, Curlos, Cube, Apollo, Robin, Goose, Sylvia, Victoria, and Lyman)

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/list-of-holidays-events

Edit:

Folks, I made a mistake and I don't know what to do. There was a wrapped up present or package in my inventory and I thought it was something that had been gifted to me by one of my villagers so I unwrapped it and put it in my storage. My close friend Aurora just reminded to delivered her package to Robin and now I realize that I made a mistake. I completely forgot about the delivery and thought this package was for me. I can't even remember what item in my storage it was. So many of my villagers give me gifts in person or in the mail that I can't remember everything that was given to me and who sent or gave it to me. If it's the apple, it's far too late because I plant it in the soil to grow more (it was one single apple and since I didn't have that fruit I used it to grow more) What do I do now? I hope this genuine mistake doesn't ruin my friendship with Aurora. This kind of thing never happens to me. Because I alway deliver packages that belong to someone else right away and open my own right away to make sure I don't mix them up, but this time I think I messed up. I was so focussed on thinking of gift for Apollo's birthday and getting a ton of money to cover the costs of more PWPs so I can make my town better and more beautiful for my villagers and myself that I forgot about the package. What do I do now? I don't know how to do this and since I saved a couple of times between then and now, it's far too late now to soft reset and fix it that way. Get back to me on this ASAP, please. If I can't fix this, I'll at least send something good to Robin in the mail as a compensation along with an apology letter.

Edit:

I agree with "that2ndguy": 

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/68780557

It's decided. That's where I'll build mine too. I'll have to chop most of the trees (no more than 7 or 8 and there are too many trees in my town anyways). I guess I'll have to buy one or two breakable axes (God, I can't wait to get the unbreakable golden axe which you get only after you're bought 50 tree saplings, Once I have the golden axe I can take care of the rest of the town, I'll remove some trees and replace others so there are less trees and so I can grow more than one or two types of fruit. For now, I'll be working on my campsite. I'll put my campsite near the train tracks all the way in the top right corner of my map. My campsite will be near the train tracks, but it'll also be right in front of my town's waterfall so it's out of the way and they get a nice view with calming waterfall noises. And I think I'll keep the rock and a tree stump so we can sit down. "that2ndguy" chose the perfect spot and I'm glad for the help I get online when I have to choose a good or ideal spot for a specific PWP. I will be busy tomorrow, but the day after that I'll build my campsite. It'll be my first PWP.  A username "Trickilicky" said that he did a tree log and some mushrooms and wild flowers to decorate. But I don't know how to create a log. When I chopped down a tree or two before, they just disappeared after they fell, there was no long left. And in the the like ten days I've been playing now I haven't seen a single mushroom. Care to fill me in?


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling a few items at Re-Tail.
- Cleaned up some of the extra hybrid flowers that had spawned in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and a Kart.

@Michelle D.
You can search online for QR codes and scan in ones made by other people once you've talked to Sable enough times and opened up the Sewing Machine. There's also a section on these forums where some people have uploaded QR codes you can use.
ACNL Patterns

The designs by Anytown are standard designs that everyone starts out with. You have the option to change them if you want and villagers will sometimes wear the shirt designs.

Spotlight items will become available once the Nookling shop has been expanded to a certain point. I don't recall which expansion it is, but you will get one spotlight item on random days, not every day.

Most of the music players only play K.K. songs, but the Vintage Radio does not. It has an antique radio sound when you turn it on. I'm not sure if it plays different radio programs or music like the TV.

Villagers will ping you to request more PWPs, so that's how you get the ones that aren't currently on your list. They do this randomly and you can't force them to request certain ones, so it can take months or even years to open them all up.

There may be statue-like items that are sold by Timmy and Tommy, but they are just for decorating and cannot be donated to the museum. The same goes for statues received from Gulliver. The only way to get artwork for the museum is purchasing it from Redd or occasionally a villager may offer you a painting. I'm almost positive you just need 1 item in each section of the museum and the total of 50 or so items to unlock the cafe.

Dr. Shrunk will appear outside your house one day when you start the game and you'll need to ask your villagers to sign a petition to open Club LOL. If you want Club LOL, you don't want to say no to him. Once you've got Club LOL, you can get random emotions from Shrunk by bringing him a piece of fruit during the day. He'll only give you one per day.

If you've already saved after opening the package, there really isn't a way to fix it. Even if you were to talk to Robin with the item in your inventory, I don't think it would give you the option of giving it to her. But I don't think it will do much damage to your friendship. The villagers are very forgiving in this game.


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> - Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
> - Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
> - Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling a few items at Re-Tail.
> - Cleaned up some of the extra hybrid flowers that had spawned in my town.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and a Kart.
> 
> @Michelle D.
> You can search online for QR codes and scan in ones made by other people once you've talked to Sable enough times and opened up the Sewing Machine. There's also a section on these forums where some people have uploaded QR codes you can use.
> ACNL Patterns
> 
> The designs by Anytown are standard designs that everyone starts out with. You have the option to change them if you want and villagers will sometimes wear the shirt designs.
> 
> Spotlight items will become available once the Nookling shop has been expanded to a certain point. I don't recall which expansion it is, but you will get one spotlight item on random days, not every day.
> 
> Most of the music players only play K.K. songs, but the Vintage Radio does not. It has an antique radio sound when you turn it on. I'm not sure if it plays different radio programs or music like the TV.
> 
> Villagers will ping you to request more PWPs, so that's how you get the ones that aren't currently on your list. They do this randomly and you can't force them to request certain ones, so it can take months or even years to open them all up.
> 
> There may be statue-like items that are sold by Timmy and Tommy, but they are just for decorating and cannot be donated to the museum. The same goes for statues received from Gulliver. The only way to get artwork for the museum is purchasing it from Redd or occasionally a villager may offer you a painting. I'm almost positive you just need 1 item in each section of the museum and the total of 50 or so items to unlock the cafe.
> 
> Dr. Shrunk will appear outside your house one day when you start the game and you'll need to ask your villagers to sign a petition to open Club LOL. If you want Club LOL, you don't want to say no to him. Once you've got Club LOL, you can get random emotions from Shrunk by bringing him a piece of fruit during the day. He'll only give you one per day.
> 
> If you've already saved after opening the package, there really isn't a way to fix it. Even if you were to talk to Robin with the item in your inventory, I don't think it would give you the option of giving it to her. But I don't think it will do much damage to your friendship. The villagers are very forgiving in this game.



Redd can't possibly be the only way to get paintings in this game. Some people say he's a thief and a criminal who scammed Tom out of his money and also someone told me on here that Redd can sell you "fakes" and I doubt you can get your money back. So aren't there any other way to get painting and buy them from someone who won't scam you?

That's not what I heard about Shrunk. I've heard that you have to say no to him if you want club LOL, because if you say yes he'll build his own club instead of club LOL and you can only have one club in your town and if there's another club you won't be able to get club LOL. That's what I've heard. So who is right and who is wrong here? They can't both be right. So which one is it?

Yeah, what happened with that package was a genuine mistake. Thank you, anyhow.

You said, "Villagers will ping you to request more PWPs, so that's how you get the ones that aren't currently on your list. They do this randomly and you can't force them to request certain ones, so it can take months or even years to open them all up."

Darn it, I wanted the Fire pit and it's not on the list Isabelle gave me yet. I was looking forward to having my own Fire pit and crackling fire with tree stumps for seats, etc. What a bummer. I would have enjoyed chilling there on the summer evening, and after the fireworks in August. I guess I'll have to settle for the one in Groundcamp. By the way, how do you create sitting log like the one in Groundcamp? Online a guy said he made one but he didn't say how and when I chopped down trees the wood would just disappear and I didn't see any log. I'll have to remove more trees when I get the unbreakable golden axe because there are too many trees in my town and I want to grow more than one type of fruit. In the meantime, I will only chop down the trees that stand in the way of my PWPs, I will only leave one or two trees on each of the two sites. My first and second PWPs will be the campsite and the Fire hydrant (every town needs a fire hydrant, it's just basic logic and safety). Then I'll probably add a fountain, a bench, a drinking fountain, a street lamp, a clock and some flower arch or something. And of course the Roost Café and the Club LOL. If you go on Main Street on the far left, there's a bench where you can sit, relax and listen to the sound of the ocean waves, and if you're holding an umbrella, your character can still protect herself from the rain with it even when she is sitting on bench. That's nice.

I love this ambience: 





















See more here: 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzG_3q50DuPkxWFYQmwSTtaFiPJseVXHS


----------



## hakutaku

After more than a year of playing NL (almost) everyday I finally completed my fossil collection in the museum!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Rally Tank from Lolly
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Fang to Portia and received a Billiard Table
Marty gifted me an Imperial Shirt
Maple asked for something for her house so I gave her a Morning Glory - received a Mama Bear
Marshal gifted me a Pop-Up Book
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, an Oil Barrel and a Fireplace
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up a bowtoid, a mega bovoid and a tall obloid
dug up 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon Floor and a Balloon Vanity
visited Shampoodle and requested a new hairstyle
purchased a Cabin Wall, a white rose bag and a purple violet bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a Dragonfly Discovery Tour and caught and sold some bugs/fish
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Wash Station

@Michelle D. If you say yes to Shrunk he will build Club LOL, once you've gathered signatures from some of your villagers, and if you say no then you can request to build it later from the pwp list so whether you say 'yes' or 'no' to him you'll get Club LOL.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an article of clothing on my wall.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Kenya.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pikmin and a Block. 
- Woke up Gulliver but guessed the incorrect destination.


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> - Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an article of clothing on my wall.
> - Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Kenya.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Found the ore rock and the money rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pikmin and a Block.
> - Woke up Gulliver but guessed the incorrect destination.



Can you tell me what the hell is going on here? I talked to Aurora and Victoria this morning and they said that they talked to Apollo and that he was thinking of moving out and that I should talk to him. But when I talk to him outside, he says nothing of the sort. He only talk about the great friendships that the vilagers are developing and various other things like rainy days, trying sporty clothes, and how the tree I planted on my first day is watching over us. He didn't say anything to me about moving out nor did he ping me about it.

Isabelle didn't say anything about this being his last day on the island (some website said that's what Isabelle might say), just something abou my citizens' satisfaction "I wonder if they could maybe pay a bit more attention to our town... perhaps just a little?"

See I really don't get that. I've been mayor for less than 2 weeks now. I had to do some trip to the island to get beetles amnd stags so I could sell them in the Re-tail shop in an attempt to get enough money to over the high costs of PWPs, I wattered the flowers, pulled the weed, even fished out some of the trash out of the ocean, grew a lot of fruit trees and started planting more flowers, planned some PWPs, building friendships with my villagers, sending them stuff and letters in the mail. The major thing I was focussed on is making my two a better and more beautiful place for all of my villagers and myself and I've been working hard on that from the beginning. Where in the world do they get this idea that I'm not paying attention to our town? Also, I was going to start my first PWP today as I found the perfect spot, and then a second one. Maybe both in the same days if I can. Do these people learn patience? I'm doing my damn best do be a good mayor, and this is what I get. You told me in your previous post that villagers are pretty forgiving in this game (the incident with the package which was a genuine mistake). But who expect so much from someone who has been mayor for only about 14 days? And did Aurora and Victoria heard wrong? Was it a misunderstanding? Because when I talked to Apollo afterward he didn't say anything to me about moving out. Vuctoria added "But I sure hope Apollo was just pulling my led (when he said he want to move out). Who would ever want to leave this place?!" Did Aurora and Victoria heard wrong? Was it a misunderstanding? should I talk to him inside his house instead of outside? I don't know at what time of the day his door is unlocked, I thought it was random, but I could be wrong. Maybe you can tell me. We've been friend for about a week. He sent me an invitation for his birthday yesterday and I bought a gift for him and there was supposed to be a birthday party at his house on the 4th of July.

I tried this method, but so far i'm not successful:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/71698160

Sometimes I can't even find him anywhere on the island no matter how hard I search and then he jusr reppaear out of the blue to buy some of my fruit at the Re-tail shop's flea market, thenm he's gone again. How am I supposed to get him to ping me if I can't even find him? All I know is Aurora and Virtoria saud something and Apollo keeps disappearing on me and I don't know when his door is unlocked or how to get him to ping me.

If he wants to move out how do I stop him from leaving? What am I gonna do then?

Get back to me on this ASAP, please. I don't wnat any of my villagers to move out.

Somebody please help.


----------



## Etown20

Michelle D. said:


> Can you tell me what the hell is going on here? I talked to Aurora and Victoria this morning and they said that they talked to Apollo and that he was thinking of moving out and that I should talk to him. But when I talk to him outside, he says nothing of the sort. He only talk about the great friendships that the vilagers are developing and various other things like rainy days, trying sporty clothes, and how the tree I planted on my first day is watching over us. He didn't say anything to me about moving out nor did he ping me about it.
> 
> Isabelle didn't say anything about this being his last day on the island (some website said that's what Isabelle might say), just something abou my citizens' satisfaction "I wonder if they could maybe pay a bit more attention to our town... perhaps just a little?"
> 
> See I really don't get that. I've been mayor for less than 2 weeks now. I had to do some trip to the island to get beetles amnd stags so I could sell them in the Re-tail shop in an attempt to get enough money to over the high costs of PWPs, I wattered the flowers, pulled the weed, even fished out some of the trash out of the ocean, grew a lot of fruit trees and started planting more flowers, planned some PWPs, building friendships with my villagers, sending them stuff and letters in the mail. The major thing I was focussed on is making my two a better and more beautiful place for all of my villagers and myself and I've been working hard on that from the beginning. Where in the world do they get this idea that I'm not paying attention to our town? Also, I was going to start my first PWP today as I found the perfect spot, and then a second one. Maybe both in the same days if I can. Do these people learn patience? I'm doing my damn best do be a good mayor, and this is what I get. You told me in your previous post that villagers are pretty forgiving in this game (the incident with the package which was a genuine mistake). But who expect so much from someone who has been mayor for only about 14 days? And did Aurora and Victoria heard wrong? Was it a misunderstanding? Because when I talked to Apollo afterward he didn't say anything to me about moving out. Vuctoria added "But I sure hope Apollo was just pulling my led (when he said he want to move out). Who would ever want to leave this place?!" Did Aurora and Victoria heard wrong? Was it a misunderstanding? should I talk to him inside his house instead of outside? I don't know at what time of the day his door is unlocked, I thought it was random, but I could be wrong. Maybe you can tell me. We've been friend for about a week. He sent me an invitation for his birthday yesterday and I bought a gift for him and there was supposed to be a birthday party at his house on the 4th of July.
> 
> I tried this method, but so far i'm not successful:
> 
> https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/71698160
> 
> Sometimes I can't even find him anywhere on the island no matter how hard I search and then he jusr reppaear out of the blue to buy some of my fruit at the Re-tail shop's flea market, thenm he's gone again. How am I supposed to get him to ping me if I can't even find him? All I know is Aurora and Virtoria saud something and Apollo keeps disappearing on me and I don't know when his door is unlocked or how to get him to ping me.
> 
> If he wants to move out how do I stop him from leaving? What am I gonna do then?
> 
> Get back to me on this ASAP, please. I don't wnat any of my villagers to move out.
> 
> Somebody please help.



A lot of what happens in Animal Crossing games is dependent upon RNG (random number generator - meaning the computer just randomly deciding things). This includes villagers pinging you and villagers deciding to move out. Villagers will ask to move regularly regardless of your friendship or town ranking. It's just the way the game works.

In the Switch game, (Animal Crossing New Horizons) villagers will stay when you tell them to, but in New Leaf, the RNG can allow the villagers to leave regardless of the player's decisions or sometimes without informing the player.

You can ask them to stay when they ping you, but again, it is based on RNG, so you can try to reset without saving (and lose your progress from that session) until they make the decision you want. I haven't done this before so I'm not sure if or how often it works. If you reset without saving, Isabelle will comment that you didn't save when you start the game back up.

You can learn more about villager rumors and moving out in this thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/villager-moving-rumors-guide.145364/

This thread is intended for town updates, so If you have more questions about the game, there is a separate thread dedicated to answering questions. There are a lot of questions answered on the first page of that thread as well: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/ask-ac-nl-questions-here-please-read-before-posting-here-or-making-a-new-thread.126291/


----------



## Michelle D.

Etown20 said:


> A lot of what happens in Animal Crossing games is dependent upon RNG (random number generator - meaning the computer just randomly deciding things). This includes villagers pinging you and villagers deciding to move out. Villagers will ask to move regularly regardless of your friendship or town ranking. It's just the way the game works.
> 
> In the Switch game, (Animal Crossing New Horizons) villagers will stay when you tell them to, but in New Leaf, the RNG can allow the villagers to leave regardless of the player's decisions or sometimes without informing the player.
> 
> You can ask them to stay when they ping you, but again, it is based on RNG, so you can try to reset without saving (and lose your progress from that session) until they make the decision you want. I haven't done this before so I'm not sure if or how often it works. If you reset without saving, Isabelle will comment that you didn't save when you start the game back up.
> 
> You can learn more about villager rumors and moving out in this thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/villager-moving-rumors-guide.145364/
> 
> This thread is intended for town updates, so If you have more questions about the game, there is a separate thread dedicated to answering questions. There are a lot of questions answered on the first page of that thread as well: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/ask-ac-nl-questions-here-please-read-before-posting-here-or-making-a-new-thread.126291/



Someone online said to save and quit and reload and not talk to any villager and just walk around said villager and he should ping you. It worked. Apollo pinged me. I managed to convince him to stay. I'm so happy he's not leaving.


----------



## Weebgirlstan

well currently i was struggling on a big space on my island what should i decorate it and i thought of a mario theme park for my kidcore island and i finished getting stuff for my house all i need is decorating which is easy sense i planned it!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got an Arwing and a Wii U Console.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying off 5000 bells of my current loan.


----------



## Michelle D.

- I commanded and received two or three things from the catalogue now that the Nookling Junction was upgraded to the T&T Mart. I got another Canary shirt because I regret I ever traded the first one (and I don't like the Blue-bar tee I was traded for it all that much), among other things. I also ordered a baseball shirt from the catalogue as a birthday gift for Apollo (I buy everything in the stores, except for Tom's stuff because he never seem to have want I want in terms of mail box, exterior and roof, I'm after the brown brick extrerior, purple shingle roof, and stainless steel mail box, but so far he doesn't have any of that, and he change his stock everyday, I buy everything I see in the stores to unlock the other stuff and to register the item in the catalogue to make them orderable, those items sold in the stores are not that expensive, only a very few things here and there cost like 2000 bells, and everything else is under 2000 bells, I sell the item I don't want or sell them in the flea market) In the meantime, he can wear the MVP player shirt I dropped in the mail for him.

Also, for those who already know: 

https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17437/~/how-to-link-animal-crossing

- I farmed stags, beetles and sharks on the island. I want to have a second floor room built and it's like 298 000 bells. And I want to finance at least tow more PWPs. The campsite will be finished from 6:00 AM. Then I'll do the Fire hydrant. And after that we'll see what has and has not been added to the PWP list. I really want a Fire pit, but can't do it until it is requested by villagers. I guess I'll have to settle for the one in Ground camp for now. I'm farming and selling because, for now, I want to be able to cover the costs of two PWPs AND build the first room on the 2nd floor of my house, both of which are insanely expensive.

https://stevivor.com/features/in-depth/animal-crossing-new-leaf-easy-money-trick/

By the way, here is something very funny:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67288038

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66484507


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5d8pw2



That on the other hand isn't funny at all:

"I guess that's one of the perks to being a girl. Kapp'n mostly sings terrible love songs for me. On the other hand, his flirting is more than a little creepy, especially considering he has a wife and kid."

First of all my character is technically female (though someone who looks partly feminine can also be gender-fluid or non-binary) and he still sang the buttcrack joke song, so I doubt this has anything to do with your character's gender. Though I also got some flirty songs too, now if he tries to flirt I just rapidly tap B and skip the song. Also, animals flirting with humans is just gross. This game is supposed to be about platonic friendship between humans and animals. Can the creators of the games or the translators stop hinting at bestiality or zoophilia or making beastiality or zoophilia inuendos? It's just gross and sick. And even if it wasn't what future would a human and an animal have together as more than platonic friends since they are romantically and reproductively incompatible? And I mean what human in their right mind is into a creature with webbed fingers, webbed toes, feathers, fur, claws, talons, beaks, spikes, tails, whiskers, etc, etc? And as I and other people have said before, "I love my animal villagers, but not like that". Also, flirting with people when you have a wife and kid like Kapp'n does, that's just wrong. Are the games' creators now promoting and encouraging cheating or adultery and homewrecking? Haven't they forgotten that there are minors playing this game and that the last thing game creators should do is try to normalize and trivialize cheating and homewrecking

Kaap'n is a creepy character overall. If there are other ways to the go to the island, please let me know. If there isn't, well I guess I'll just be tapping the B button repeatedly and skipping the songs..https://en-americas-support.nintend...appy-home-designer-data-(animal-crossing:-new


----------



## JemAC

I didn't get a chance to update yesterday but I did manage to find a free moment to visit my town so this is from the 29th June:


spoke to my villagers - Marshal gifted me a Checkered Tee
delivered a gift from Maple to Marshal - received a Gray Tartan Tee
spoke to Sahara - received a Blue Wall and a Regal Carpet
shook trees - collected 4 bees, bells and a Striped Closet
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up a mega oombloid, a clankoid and a mini plinkoid
dug up the 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Lazy-Susan Table, a white rose bag and a yellow lily bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and some sold fish


----------



## Weebgirlstan

im currently building my candy shop/ the bakery inspired by melanie Martinez


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - visited Fang's house and purchased his Minimalist Lamp
returned a lost item to Vivian - received a Robo Dresser
Lolly spoke about moving later in the month but I got her to change her mind
Portia asked for something for her house so I gave her a Plum Bonsai - received a Ball Catcher
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Science Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
dug up a squat dingloid, a mini strumboid and a mini drilloid
dug up the 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd but didn't purchase anything from him today as he didn't have anything I needed
purchased a Store Shelf from Harvey
purchased a Classic Door from Nook's Homes
purchased a yellow lily bag and white pansy bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Raven Pole


----------



## Michelle D.

- Not only did Apollo choose to stay, but he even visited my house for the first time today.

- He asked me for a large piece of furniture. I brought him some furnitures, but they were always too small. After doing some research online I found out that it meant a four square piece of furniture. I gave him my blue table and ordered another one for myself from the catalogue. I got a pink velvet stool for my "trouble". I'm not interested in that at the moment, so I sold it at the Re-tail store for a couple more bells. If I change my mind at some point, I can still order one from the catalogue.

- I saw Katrina's tent in my town and got my second fortune (I've heard you need 20 for her to set shop in your town permanently).

She couldn't be any more vague. What did you expect from a fortune tellers? Most of the are charlatans. 

She said, "An empty lost-and-found box in a police station. The officer has nothing to do but kill time. From this place I can see the signs. Oh yes, I can. I see disaster upon your items. Pants. This item will be the key to narrowly avoiding impending disaster. Since you are already wearing a lucky item now, I think you will be fine today. I hope this helps you and yours avoid a great tragedy. And remember that bad times are just times that are bad."

Okay, let's break that down.

An empty lost-and-found box in a police station.

(Sarcastic) Yeah, that's not vague at all is it? What about that lost-and-found box? I guess it would kill her to be more specific (no one will catch me alive going to a fortune teller in my world, also people who make you pay them to tell you what disasterc might come you way definitely are charlatans, people who really do have the gift will never make people pay for that, they will just warn them out of empathy and compassion, they will not charge people for that or try to financially explot people like all those charlatans do out there, my sister and I have the gift, we have premonitory or prophetic dreams, and we don't make people pay us to tell them about the potential dangers and disasters that they and their families might face, we warn them out of empathy and compassion because it's the right and humane thing to do).

Also, if a cop has nothing to do but kill time, maybe he shouldn't be a cop. That means he's paid to do nothing. Maybe I would have built the police station at some point because I've heard that you can get interesting items that were not claimed, but someone being paid when he gets nothing done would probably bring shame to my town, so maybe it's not such a good idea after all.

"From this place I can see the signs. Oh yes, I can."

What in the freaking world is she talking about? From where. The weird place we're standing in when she read my fortune with the freaking "star matrix" thingamajigger? Or is she talking about what she sees in the police station? See, you can't get any more vague.

"Pants. This item will be the key to narrowly avoiding impending disaster."

First off all, "pants" is way too vague. What pants? There are many pants in this "game". That doesn't tell me anything. All that tells me is that a silly cryptic chick is trying to troll me.

"Since you are already wearing a lucky item now, I think you will be fine for today"

She must be talking about my "Good fortune clothes" I bought at the Able sisters'. I only bought it because it looks cool and it goes well with my Relay shorts, red "bandana", dark blue "Sporty shades" and Orange sandals. Red and blue with a little touch of orange.

http://moridb.com/items/tops/good-fortune-clothes

http://moridb.com/items/bottoms/relay-shorts

http://moridb.com/items/shoes/orange-sandals

http://moridb.com/items/hats/bandana

http://moridb.com/items/accessories/sporty-shades

You should have your character wear those things together and see how cool it looks.

"I hope this helps you and yours avoid a great tragedy."

Cryptic and vague gibberish doesn't help people avoid great tragedies.

"And remember that bad times are just times that are bad."

(Sarcastic) You don't say!?

She's getting on my nerves. I hate how this "game" force this belief in "good luck" and "bad luck" on people and this whole Feng shui nonsense. I never do Feng shui. And I can do with a bit of so-called "bad luck" without losing my damn mind. Also as the saying in one of the fortune cookies I bought (for the prizes) said the day I had  "bad luck" and kept tripping over my own feet during Summer Solstice Day whenever I ran, "Those who slip are often just given a chance to appreciate the ground." It alld epends on perspectives. Is the glass half full or half empty? Also, if people accepted the fact that the bad things that happen to them in life are either the consequences of their own actions or the negative impact of someone else's actions, then they wouldn't believe in this "good luck" and "bad luck" nonsense. Belief in "Good luck" and "bad luck" is just an excuse for people not to hold themselves and each other accountable and not take responsibility for one's actions.

- I've heard someone (in a video) say today that you can unlock the touch play design style from HHD in ACNL. I wish I knew how to do that. But I do know that HHD save data let you unlock 20 giant items in ACNL. I would have to do more research online to find out how to unlock this stuff in ACNL. I've been so busy with ACNL that I barely just got started on HHD I just designed/decorated the first room yesterday and the saved, that's it. It's cool because my character in HHD has the same face/eyes, eye color, hair color as my character in ACNL. Or at least, my ACNL character will have that eye color and hair color once I have unlocked Shampoodle in ACNL, and in order to unlock Shampoodle I have to spend 10 000 bells and it can be split between Able sisters and Kick. It shouldn't be long. My character will have brown eyes because that's my natural eye color (they should let you select your eye color at the very least right from the beginning of ACNL) and she will also have purple hair because purple is my favorite color and I had purple hair myself in my world a few years back, I enjoyed that immensely. In HHD they allow you to choose your eye color and hair color and skin tone from the very beginning, you don't have to unlock any of it. In ACNL they make you work like "hell" to even unlock this, you have to unlock Kick and then you can unlock Shampoodle and you have to spend like over 20 000 bells to change your eye color and hair color.

- The T&T Mart still isn't selling any kind of trash bin or trash can. This is frustrating. I only have like six pieces of trash in my storage, but that's six slots I could use for something else, and ACNL is the only AC "game" that makes you pay that freaking disposal fee, of 10 bells per piece of trash. My kingdom for a freaking trash bin, so I can dispose of the trash for free without doing the garbage can PWP and having to worry about offsetting or balancing it with better projects to regain the lost approval points.

- I got tons of money from selling stags, beetles and sharks in the Re-tail store. I can have the first room of my second floor in my house built (it costs 298 000 bells) and I will still be left with around 300 000 bells. So I can cover the costs for at least two PWPs and still be left with money to buy clothes, shoes or furnitures and even save a big enough amount for later.

But still...

Tom's like: Your house would be more comfy with a second floor. A smallish loan of 290 000 bells would be equired of course. Hm?

WTH!? Smallish!? You call that, "smallish" you freaking Wall Street capitalist crook shark!?

Look at these prices:

https://animalcrossingworld.com/2013/02/house-expansions-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf/

The some of those rooms cost like 600 000 bells. This is insanely expensive! Also it doesn't make any sense! Why would expanding 6x6 second floor to 8x8 cost more money than the additional rooms?

And why do we go along with this... every... single.. time!? What if the government secretly hired Nintendo to create this "game" in such a way that it's designed to brainwash people into or desensitize people to late stage capitalism and this corrupt system we have at the moment which conveniently is socialism for the rich and late stage capitalism and mass poverty for everyone else? Heck the U.S.A is a good example of that, it's one of the richest countries in the world, yet they have food lines, capitalist bread lines, countless people dying because they can't afford health care, and oligarch heiresses like Ivanka Trump who richsplain to the poor and the workers who fight for a fairer wage, and everyone knows now that the U.S.A is a corporatocracy. They also wanted to evict people from their homes during a pandemic and cut electricity and water and even though there are laws in place, sometimes they still manage to throw people out on the street or deprive them of heating, electricity or running water. I kid you not. I kid you not, no compassion and no empathy and a whole lot of reverse Robin Hood. And a lot of people go along with this corrupt rotten system that's rigged in favor of the rich and against the poor and the worker, this corrupt and rotten system that's all about socialism for the rich and late stage capitalism and mass poverty for everybody else (the middle class no longer exist, we only have the rich class and the poor class), yes a lot of people go along with this system every single day and think the U.S.A is "the next best thing since slice bread" and Japan which is where the "game" supposedly originally came from must also have a corrupt system that's rigged in favor of the rich and against the poor and the workers and they probably want to desensitize people to income inequality and socialism only for the rich and the corporatocracy. Sometimes this AC "game" scares me, because people who play this "game", myself included, seem to sometimes act like freaking zombies. Gotta go start my second floor. No, I gotta go get some fresh air and do some exercise. Maybe later. 

Edit:

- I bought a Cabana table, a Cat tower, and crayons from R.V Blanca. I would have prefered pastels over crayons but I guess I'll have to settle for crayons because there's no pastels in this "game". The crayons will go well with the Painting set and Sketch book I will buy as soon as I see them in a store. I love art and I want art material in my bedroom. Along with a violin because I love violin music too. I wanted to buy the Daisy shirt but the "game" wouldn't let me. I got this message: "You can order from a camper up to three times per day. However, unsent items may count against your total." So you can only buy three Meow coupon items a day? Is that why they wouldn't let me order a fourth one? Darn it, I wanted that shirt. Normally I'm not a huge fan of the color pink, but somehow I like the Paw Tee and the Daisy Tee. I haven't seen Blanca before and it's been 2 weeks since I started the "game". I hope I get another opportunity to get the Daisy shirt. But the Able sisters only sell it during the Spring season. I hope Blanca shows up again so I won't have to wait until next Spring season.

http://moridb.com/items/tops/paw-tee

http://moridb.com/items/tops/daisy-tee

- I attended the ceremony for the campsite. Right after the ceremony, Apollo gave me a Robo-chair and a Gold stereo. I don't like the Robot set so I sold the chair to Victoria for 400 bells. I kept the Gold Stereo. One of my best friends, Aurora, wanted to trade for it, but I declined. Bur if I get my hands on the CD player one day I might drop the Gold stereo in the mail for her, we'll see when we get there. Now that I've said yes to Club LOL and gathered all the signature and I have a Gold Stereo I will be able to downlown K.K songs. Every Sunday if I remember correctly. According to the informations I found online, "Club LOL takes over 5 days to build. It'll take anywhere between 4 and 8 days to open. Club LOL won't have a blue tent over it like other buildings on Main Street while being constructed."

If it doesn't have a blue tent and construction sounds like the building on Main Street while being constructed, how will we know we didn't messed it up, that we really successfully unlocked it? Shrunk said it might take some time, didn't say how much. How do I know this project or the building is progressing if there is no sign that it is?

I just hope this doesn't happen to me (CLUB LOL seems buggy at times and some people say that their club LOL was never built no matter how long they waited):

https://www.neoseeker.com/forums/50570/t1874957-new-leaf-club-lol-dr-shrunk-missing/

I've never time travelled though, not yet and for now I don't see the necessity for me to do it.

But what makes me worried and annoyed is I'm pretty sure I talked to Blather almost everyday these past two weeks, donated 50 items to my museum with at least one ine ach of the four category, so why hasn't the Roost Café PWP been unlocked? Maybe two or three more days of talking to him? After all, I might have missed a day or two. I hope it won't be long now.

- I will put every painting in my museum if I can, but I want duplicates of these so I can have them in my bedroom at my house as well in addition to my museum:

- Perfect Painting (based on "Apples and oranges" by Paul Cézanne)

- Flowery Painting (based on "sunflower" by Vincent Gogh)

According to online guides, both of those paintings are always "genuine" and never "fake" in NL. And I love paintings with fruit and flowers. In ACNL,  the paintings you have are placed on an easel or on the wall. Both the easel option and the wall option are interesting. I'm not sure yet which one I'm going to choose.

This might be useful to all of us:

https://www.wikihow.com/Check-if-Crazy-Redd's-Paintings-are-Real-or-Fake-in-Animal-Crossing:-New-Leaf

https://www.metabomb.net/animal-cro...ry-guide-how-to-tell-which-paintings-are-fake

- Everything is unlocking now. I got the Nookling Junction to updrage to T&T Mart, I got the Kick store, and soon I'll get Club LOL and Roost Café. I have to spend 10 000 bells to get Shampoodle constructed, it can be split between Able sisters and Kick from what I've read online. And now I'm going to get started on the Fire hydrant PWP. If I pay 32 600 for the Fire hydrant PWP, I'm still let with 569 537 bells. And if I pay 298 000 bells to get the first room of the second floor built, I'm still left with 271 535 bells. The stags, beetles and sharks you get on the island land you a ton of bells when sold in the Re-tail shop (I got between 84 000 and 92 000 bells for one storage unit sheet that's completely filled with stags, beetles and sharks in every slot).

- At least four of my villagers are now wearing space suits. They ping each other, change their shirts (and it does the same animation and sound as when YOU change your clothes), and then they start dancing and singing the town tune. What the heck is going on here? I have at least four villagers all dressed alike and all four of them are wearing space suits. It started with one of my best friends, Aurora, then it was Goose, Apollo, and Victoria. Why do my villagers start a trend and then all dress alike? Four out of my nine villagers did this and I don't know if there will be more in the near future. Did this happen to you as well, folks? I can't be the only one. It's none of my business how they choose to dress, but why space suits?

http://moridb.com/items/tops/space-suit

Also, how come Goose wore the Racing shirt I bought for him (before he switched to the space suit shirt thing), but Aurora is not wearing the Sunflower Tee I bought for her and Apollo is not wearing the MVP shirt I bought for him? They don't wear the shirts I dropped in the mail for them. Aurora and Apollo placed the shirts I sent them on mannequins in their houses. My other best friend, Curlos, he hanged the shirt I bought for him on his wall and said that it was because it was his favorite shirt. He loves the Barber Tee I sent him so much that I dropped a Barber pole in the mail for him and sent him a Barber pole to go with the Barber tee, I told him in the letter attached to the package that I know he will put them to good use.

I think it's time for me to design my own patterns and perhaps even my own flag. I just hope I don't screw it up. And I hope my NPC villagers will wear my own patterns in the near future.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Varia Suit Shoes and a Chihuahua Ornament.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Stopped Hamlet from moving.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> - Completed a daily Meow task by selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
> - Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Stopped Bruce from moving.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Varia Suit Shoes and a Chihuahua Ornament.
> - Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.



In ACNL, my friend Apollo and I got scammed out of our money by Redd. Apollo approached me and said he was pretty much pressured by Redd into buying one of his paintings but that he (Apollo) doesn't know much about paintings and after warning me that he doesn't know if the painting is "fake" or not he offered to sell it to me for like 3000 bells (it's the "Graceful Painting"). I risked it because if it was "genuine" and not "fake" I'd be able to donate it to my museum. But Blather told me it was a "fake". And it seemed Apollo and I were both scammed. I lost my money, I though, both Apollo and I lost money. I couldn't donate the painting to my museum and I couldn't sell it. Heck, if I want to get rid of it (along with six pieces of trash I fished out of the ocean, like empty cans and old boots) I would have to pay a freaking disposal fee of 80 bells (80 bells for every thing you want to dispose of, and NL is the only AC "game" that makes you pay that damn disposal fee, and I've been playing the "game" for like two weeks now and Timmy and Tommy still aren't selling the Trash bin or Trash can, though the Nookling Junction just upgraded to the T&T Mart yesterday, I really need a Trash bin or Trash can so I can get rid of the trash for free).

Then I came across those articles who convinced me that some of those paintings and statues sold by Redd might be "fake" but worth holding on to for their unique differences and that hanging them on your walls in your house is better than just chucking them into a bin (Redd's bad intentions backfired and we didn't completely waste our money, art lovers always prevail over scammers):

https://www.hitc.com/en-gb/2020/04/30/animal-crossing-new-horizons-what-to-do-with-fake-art/

If I get "fake" ones by accident, it's not the end of the world and I can put them in my storage or hang them on my walls in my house. And when I'm done buying all the "genuine" ones and donating them to my museum, I'll buy all the "fake" ones for their unique differences and hang some of them on my walls in my house alongside the "Perfect Painting" and "Flowery painting" (two lovely paintings that are always "genuine" in ACNL) duplicates that I will hang on my walls in my house as well (I love paintings with fruit and flowers). I say duplicates because I will have these two in my museum and also in my house, so I will need two "Perfect Painting" and two "Flowery Painting". I hanged that "fake" Graceful Painting on my wall, on the left side of my bed besides my customized butterfly mobile.

Is the glass half full or half empty? 

For people who are still hellbent on avoiding "fake" paintings at all costs, there's still those guides and they can also be used by people who want to buy the "genuine" ones first to donate to their museum and then get the "fake" ones:

https://www.wikihow.com/Check-if-Crazy-Redd's-Paintings-are-Real-or-Fake-in-Animal-Crossing:-New-Leaf

https://www.metabomb.net/animal-cro...ry-guide-how-to-tell-which-paintings-are-fake

I think I'm going to hunt for these:

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/July_Bugs

I caught a Cicada Shell just a few hours ago. And dang it, I was jumped by a freaking Tarentula because I missed when I used the net. Now I think it skipped town. It must be miles away now. Who knows when I will see another one. This sucks. Please tell me that this thing cannot attack you after you donate it like the mosquito does after you donate it to the museum if you are in the same room with it, because if that's the case I won't bother donating a Tarentula or a Scorpion, just like I won't bother donating a mosquito or a flea. I don't want them ruining my fun when I drop by museum to visit and chill and relax in my museum. Twice now I've been defeated by a freaking Tarentula. The first time it ran away and the second time it attacked me. Dang it. What do now? Also, here's a question for you, LadyDestany. After you've been attacked by a Tarentula (or a Scorpion I'd wager) you regain consciousness on your front porch. Who in the freaking world dragged you around and dropped you on your front porch? The freaking Tarentula or your villagers? Because if it's your villagers, how can they just drop you on your front porch and leave you outside after you've been attacked by a Tarentula? And if it's the Tarentula, then that raises a whole new set of questions. And before you start telling me that I'm overthinking this, other people have asked those questions online, I saw it.






Pause it at 5:10 and read it:






We ARE July the 1st today. When the clock hit 6 AM, I'll receive the same message. That looks like bad news. I was fed up with rainy season, but this is probably worse. I'm not sure I know what to expect, as I only have about two weeks worth of experience when it comes to ACNL and even with AC period as I've never played any of the other AC "games" with the exception of the spin-off HHD.

Edit:

LadyDestani, you once told me "The campsite is permanent and it will be visited occasionally by random NPC villagers that do not currently live in your town. If you have fewer than 10 villagers, you can convince the visiting campsite villager to move into your town if you want. You can also play games with the campsite villager to get special furniture items."

Do I need to be connected online via Wi-fi to get NPC villagers to visit my campsite and play games with me? Will they only visit and play games with me if I have less than 10 villagers and if they can stay premanently? I hope not. I don't want to lose or replace any of my nine villagers but I still want NPC villagers that do not currently live in my town to drop by for visits and play games with me. I hope it's possible. Meeting new faces is always nice, even if they don't move into your town permanently.

------------------------------------------

Edit

I have 569 673 bells now. I have enough bells saved to add the first room on the second floor of my house (298 000 bells) and now that I started the second floor I can purchase the secret storeroom (158 000 bells), I have enough bells saved for that too. For both it'll costs me 456 000 bells, and I'm still left with 113 673 bells. I might have enough bells left for a third PWP.
Question. Why is it that only 4 of my 9 villagers showed up for the campsite ceremony? I thought it might because there can't be more than 5 characters on the screen at the same time, just like there can't be more than 5 bugs on the screen at the same time (which is why some people chop down all the trees on the island except for five palm trees because they want to farm stags so they can make a lot of money when they sell the stags at the Re-tail shop. Also, why is it that only Aurora showed up at the Fire hydrant ceremony? Is it because I had the ceremony early in the morning around 7 AM? Is it because of my villagers' sleeping habits, because some of them go to bed late and get up late, generally around 10 or 11 AM if what people only say is true. Should I worry that not many of them are showing up at the ceremony? Or should I just have the cereminy in the afternoon instead of early in the morning? I guess I was too excited to wait (my second PWP). Should I have the ceremonies in the middle of the day instead of early morning, like between 1 PM and 5 PM? I've heard that if you talk to your villagers right after a PWP ceremony, there's a higher chance that they'll ping you and suggest more PWPs. Well, I did that twice and it didn't work. And the only one who pinged me and added an additional PWP to Isabelle's list was Sylvia (a bridge) and it was around 1 AM, long after the ceremony was over. I wish I could get the Fire pit PWP but it's not on Isabelle's list yet so I guess it wasn't unlocked or requested. I now have a campsite and a fire hydrant, I should get LOL Club soon (I've heard it takes between 5 and 8 days to build and that it won't have a blue tent like the other buildings on Main Street do when being renovated. It shouldn't be long now before Roost Café and Shampoodle are unlocked. And eventually I will work on a fountain PWP, a bench, and a drinking foutain. Then a Street lamp and a clock. And after that we'll see.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Soda Case from Fang
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
delivered a gift from Fang to Lolly and received a Pink Velvet Stool
Maple asked for something for her house so I gave her a butterfly fish and received a Modern Tile
Cheri asked for a butterfly so I gave her an emperor butterfly and received a Dharma
agreed to buy some Modern Wood Flooring from Maple
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Folding Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up a mini squelchoid, a tall dingloid and a tall alloid
dug up the 4 fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
purchased a Bathroom Shelf from Harvey
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Clock
purchased a Exotic Chair, sun cosmos bag and a white rose bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Blue Pom-Pom Hat from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
caught some bugs and fish - donated a robust cicada, evening cicada, catfish, freshwater goby, angelfish and sweetfish to the museum and sold the rest




Michelle D. said:


> Do I need to be connected online via Wi-fi to get NPC villagers to visit my campsite and play games with me? Will they only visit and play games with me if I have less than 10 villagers and if they can stay premanently? I hope not. I don't want to lose or replace any of my nine villagers but I still want NPC villagers that do not currently live in my town to drop by for visits and play games with me. I hope it's possible. Meeting new faces is always nice, even if they don't move into your town permanently.
> [*]



You don't need to be connected online for villagers to visit the campsite, they will visit even if you only play offline and will play games with you. Also they still turn up even when you have 10 villagers in your town, they won't try and move to your town unless you have less then 10 but they will still visit and play games with you.


----------



## Pixiebelle

actually visited for the first time in ages
...so pulled up loads of weeds
dailies: fossils, rocks, beach DIY, money tree, wasps etc.
finally caught a napoleanfish
missed both spawns of the stupid giraffe stag I've needed forever
DIYs from Pascal & Octavian
rid Skye of fleas
let Tia go on to pastures new (sorry babe </3)
I've only just realised this is the NL board sorry guys I'm dumb


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Cap and a storage case.

@Michelle D.
Since JemAC already answered the campsite question, I'll just chime in on the tarantulas and scorpions. When you catch them and donate them to the museum, they will not attack you. They have their own little corner of the bug exhibit and they will actually fight each other. As far as who drags you back to your front porch after you get stung, that is the eternal mystery.


----------



## Michelle D.

- I got the first room on the second floor of my house built. I ordered the secret storeroom. I will receive it tomorrow morning. I will have storage space for 360 items. I think I'll use the secret storeroom for my clothes and my plants, and I'll use the regular storage unit for my furnitures.

- I finally got a Trash bin, the T&T Mart was selling one. Now I can dispose of trash like empty cans and old boots for free. And I don't have to pay 80 bells for every piece of trash I fished out of the ocean.

- I won a 3DS console after buying the two fortune cookies in the T&T Mart. I was very happy, this is what I wanted. It's on a little table in the first room of my second floor in my house. I wonder if, like the Wii U, the mini-games in the 3DS can land you some Meow coupons. I hope so. Also, I've heard that if you clear a combo of 10 in Puzzle League on the 3DS, you get a Nintendo 3DS shelf (it looks like a shelf full of Nintendo 3DS games), I definitely want to get my hands on the shelf that goes with the console.

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/nintendo-3ds-shelf

https://www.models-resource.com/3ds/animalcrossingnewleaf/model/32315/

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/74536611

Also, I kept the 1Up cap that I found in the Able sister's shop, it reminded me of my childhood somehow.

- I found a lost item. It looked like a lunch bag with a bear face on it. I went in search of the owner of the lost item. It belongs to Cube and I returned it.

- I caught two or three different kinds of Cicada while I was on my way to doing other things.

- I received two additional PWP request; an outdoor chair and a bridge. I wonder if I should put the outdoor chair near the campsite or somewhere else. Those two projects are not at the top of my list. I want to get the Roost Café, a fountain, a bench, a drinking fountain, and an arch (flower arch or illuminated arch) first. I think I'll put the fountain and bench near the Town Hall. That's what a lot of people do and I like it that way. And if it's possible to have more than one bench built (I don't know if you can do the same PWP more than once), I will have another bench built near the ocean/beach. My house is near the ocean/beach and I can hear the waves when I'm inside my house, it's nice.

- I bought a flower bed from Harvey for 5 Meow coupons. I'm turning into a plant and flower loving maniac. Just a few days ago I received some plants from my NPC villagers; a Lady Palm, a Mini cactus, a Dracaena, an Hawthorn Bonsai, a Cactus, and a Poinsettia. Those are in storage for now. And in my house I have an Aloe, a Snake Plant, Purple lillies, Pink Roses, and Orange Tulips (they probably came from me watering certain flowers next to each other, or my NPC villagers watering them or both). I love my ever growing collection of plants and flowers. I want all the Lillies in my house; purple, white, yellow, orange, red, pink, and black. I really love Lillies period. And I defintely want some Orange Roses in my house too, they look beautiful. Harvey sell a lot of flower and plant stuff. And also, he has unique items like Disk writer, Firewood, Ramen cup, Rice balls, Watermelon, Whole pizza, Water pot, Cans (probably canned food), Shopping bag, Teppanyaki grill, Toolbox, Swinging bench, Tin watering can, Hose reel, Towel rack, Flower display case, Greenhouse box, Retro sink, Brick Oven, Bathroom shelf, Exercise ball, Billboard, Metal-and-wood chair, Metal-and-wood table, Metal flagpole, etc. Each item he sells costs 5 Meow coupons as opposed to 3 like with the RVs, but if you look at those items you can see that it's really worth it. I'm definitely looking forward to getting these.

http://moridb.com/catalogs/R3kcnURBPz?limit=50&offset=0

- I came across this video:






I want one of those on my town flag (probably the first one):


__
		https://animalcrossing-nl-qrcodes.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F116498207199


__
		https://sablesmachine.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F87700380519




__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/538813542923588701/


Sunflower represents; Hope, friendship, joy, warmth, sunshine, summer, etc.

How do I unlock the giant sewing machine in the Able sisters' shop?

- Sometimes we have a lot of fun playing AC "games" and we go along with it (it might be because we're bored to death thanks to the pandemic and the forced confinement that has been going on for like 17 months now and we need new entertainment and new experiences lest we become depressed and suicidal), but let's face it, deep down we all know that this right here is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth:












It says, "I was forced to take out a mortgage on a house I didn't want. The only job I could get in this town was for the guy who "sold" me my house. He added more debt so I can never pay it off. #OccupyTomNook. I AM THE 99%."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243682370428923904
(Scoff) I for one am glad we can rely on the constants in life: taxes, death, paying Tom Nook all of our bells. To the people who defend Tom Nook and say that he's not a bad guy, that he's just "misunderstood": enjoy being permanently in debt and slaving away for the rest of your lives to pay it off. We all love AC "games" here and we go along with the late stage capitalist crap and the consummerist crap in the "game" because we're bored to death due to over 17 months of forced confinement, but deep down we all know the truth about Tom Nook and how corrupt and greedy he is.

#OccupyTheRacoonOfWallStreet


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Lovely Table from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marshal visit my house
delivered a gift from Marty to Lolly - received a Blue-Trim Wall
agreed to buy a Beaded Shirt from Vivian
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Country Guitar
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
dug up the gyroids following yesterdays rainfall and the fossils - had the fossils assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Wendell at the campground
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Floor
purchased a white lily bag and a white violet bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Lightning Tee, a Jockey's Helmet, a Kiwi Hat, Huge Shades, Blue Frames and Tiny Shades from Able Sisters
purchased some Yellow Sneakers and Argyle Tights from Kicks
planted the flowers
Gracie finally turned up today so I took part in her Fashion Check (Modern) and received a Coral Tee
caught some bugs - donated a giant cicada and a brown cicada to the museum
agreed to sell Portia a lantern fly and sold the rest


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pikmin and a Chihuahua Ornament.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - gave Maple a cherry and received a Robo-Table
agreed to exchange the Robo-Table with Cheri for her Storage Case
visited Marshal's house and bought his Flat-Screen TV
delivered a gift from Portia to Lolly - received a Natty Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, an Astro Closet and a Stair Dresser
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
dug up the fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Italy
popped a couple of balloons - received a Silver Slingshot and a Balloon Dresser
purchased a Classic Buffet, a red pansy bag and a purple violet bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Twinkle Tank Dress, a Mint Gingham Skirt and a Pink Knit Hat from the Able Sisters
planted the flowers
visited Club LOL and attended the K.K. concert - received K.K. Groove


----------



## Michelle D.

- I tried this method:






And I read this:

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Money_Making_Guide

I watched the video and tried this guy's method and it worked like a charm. I enacted the Bell Boom/Wealthy Town ordinance and made 4 trips to the island then I caught a bunch of fishes and bugs in my town, I put them in my secret storeroom, and then I sold all of them at the Retail shop. In just a few hours, I ended up with 1, 818, 192 bells (one million eight hundred eighteen thousand one hundred and ninety-two)!!! A million and then some!! I had 1, 818, 192 bells. I spent 498, 000 bells on expanding the room on my second floor in my house. And I spent 198, 000 bells to cover the cost of the museum renovation pwp (which is necessary to unlock the Roost Café, and from what I've heard 7 to 10 days must have passed since the museum renovation project was completed before you can finally build the Roost Café). I'm left with 1, 122, 192 bells. Building the Roost Café will cost me 298 000 bells. And I would be left with 824, 192 bells. I will be left with enough Bells to buy some clothes and furnitures in the shops (also I have to spend 10 000 bells total at Able sisters' and/or Kicks to unlock Shampoodle) and save the rest for another pwp.

Folks, this guy's method is the best and is the best and fastest way to make tons of money. Sure paying 20 000 bells to enact the ordinance seem expensive, but when it's all said and done, you'll have made hundreds of thousands of bells if not a million and then some!! I will continue to catch critters and sell them and filling my bank account as much as possible in the next hour. I will cancel the ordinance around 7 PM so I can buy the items of the day in the stores without having to pay 20% more (while this ordinance is in effect you get more money when you sell stuff, but if you buy things you have to pay 20% more, all purchase prices and selling prices are raised by 20%). Folks, especially people who are relatively new to this game, go ahead and spend 20 000 bells to enact that ordinance every single time because it's so worth and you'll get far more than 20 000 bells, and then some. By the way, in the video he talks about the stags, beetles, and sharks. But let me add this because he didn't think to include that in his video, there's a big fish named the Napoleon Fish, and if you catch one it is worth 10, 000 bells, 10 000 bells for each one you catch. I caught four of those today. That's 40, 000 bells. And I got +6 golden stag and a couple Horned Hercules, each of which is worth 12 000 bells. And several sharks that are worth 8000 to 15, 000 bells. This method is the best and fastest way to get cash for pwps and house upgrades.

- I ordered and bought a Lucky cat with some of my Meow coupons.

- I caught a freaking huge Arapaima, it's in my museum. That was my best catch. Holy freak that thing is gigantic!

- I caught a Giant Trevally, but I accidentally sold it along with the other critters when in fact I wanted to donate it to my museum. Now I'll have to write a note in my notebook about it because if I caught that fish again, it wouldn't be the first time so it wouldn't mention the encyclopedia and I would end up thinking I already have it in my museum, since I always donate my first catch of every species to my museum. It's so frustrating that this happened. I should have donated it right when I got back in town and I wouldn't have accidentally sold it along with another batch of critters. From what I've gathered online it's a rare fish. I might never encounter it again. And I might have gotten lucky (not for long apparently). I don't even remember the specific spot on the island where I fished that thing out of the water.

I found these:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/giant-trevally.436696/

https://acnl.fandom.com/wiki/Giant_Trevally

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Giant_trevally

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Giant_Trevally

But none of them tell me how to catch another one of those rare Giant Trevally. If any of you know a method to catch one in NL, please let me know.


----------



## Darby

Michelle D. said:


> - I tried this method:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I read this:
> 
> https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Money_Making_Guide
> 
> I watched the video and tried this guy's method and it worked like a charm. I enacted the Bell Boom/Wealthy Town ordinance and made 4 trips to the island then I caught a bunch of fishes and bugs in my town, I put them in my secret storeroom, and then I sold all of them at the Retail shop. In just a few hours, I ended up with 1, 818, 192 bells (one million eight hundred eighteen thousand one hundred and ninety-two)!!! A million and then some!! I had 1, 818, 192 bells. I spent 498, 000 bells on expanding the room on my second floor in my house. And I spent 198, 000 bells to cover the cost of the museum renovation pwp (which is necessary to unlock the Roost Café, and from what I've heard 7 to 10 days must have passed since the museum renovation project was completed before you can finally build the Roost Café). I'm left with 1, 122, 192 bells. Building the Roost Café will cost me 298 000 bells. And I would be left with 824, 192 bells. I will be left with enough Bells to buy some clothes and furnitures in the shops (also I have to spend 10 000 bells total at Able sisters' and/or Kicks to unlock Shampoodle) and save the rest for another pwp.
> 
> Folks, this guy's method is the best and is the best and fastest way to make tons of money. Sure paying 20 000 bells to enact the ordinance seem expensive, but when it's all said and done, you'll have made hundreds of thousands of bells if not a million and then some!! I will continue to catch critters and sell them and filling my bank account as much as possible in the next hour. I will cancel the ordinance around 7 PM so I can buy the items of the day in the stores without having to pay 20% more (while this ordinance is in effect you get more money when you sell stuff, but if you buy things you have to pay 20% more, all purchase prices and selling prices are raised by 20%). Folks, especially people who are relatively new to this game, go ahead and spend 20 000 bells to enact that ordinance every single time because it's so worth and you'll get far more than 20 000 bells, and then some. By the way, in the video he talks about the stags, beetles, and sharks. But let me add this because he didn't think to include that in his video, there's a big fish named the Napoleon Fish, and if you catch one it is worth 10, 000 bells, 10 000 bells for each one you catch. I caught four of those today. That's 40, 000 bells. And I got +6 golden stag and a couple Horned Hercules, each of which is worth 12 000 bells. And several sharks that are worth 8000 to 15, 000 bells. This method is the best and fastest way to get cash for pwps and house upgrades.
> 
> - I ordered and bought a Lucky cat with some of my Meow coupons.
> 
> - I caught a freaking huge Arapaima, it's in my museum. That was my best catch. Holy freak that thing is gigantic!
> 
> - I caught a Giant Trevally, but I accidentally sold it along with the other critters when in fact I wanted to donate it to my museum. Now I'll have to write a note in my notebook about it because if I caught that fish again, it wouldn't be the first time so it wouldn't mention the encyclopedia and I would end up thinking I already have it in my museum, since I always donate my first catch of every species to my museum. It's so frustrating that this happened. I should have donated it right when I got back in town and I wouldn't have accidentally sold it along with another batch of critters. From what I've gathered online it's a rare fish. I might never encounter it again. And I might have gotten lucky (not for long apparently). I don't even remember the specific spot on the island where I fished that thing out of the water.
> 
> I found these:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/giant-trevally.436696/
> 
> https://acnl.fandom.com/wiki/Giant_Trevally
> 
> https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Giant_trevally
> 
> https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Giant_Trevally
> 
> But none of them tell me how to catch another one of those rare Giant Trevally. If any of you know a method to catch one in NL, please let me know.


Hello! Just wanted to say that you will have plenty of chances to catch another trevally even if it’s a somewhat rare fish in your new leaf journey so don’t fret and also, not sure if you know about the ACNL Guide but I find it extremely useful to help me keep track of things and it’s free so just in case you want to google it and download the ap for additional resources like coffee preferences when your Roost opens


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got Midna's Mask and a Dalmation Ornament.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mouth of Truth from Gulliver and an Office Chair from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Cheri visit my home
Fang gifted me a Dracaena
visited Lolly's house
gave Vivian a cherry and received a Parlour Wall
delivered a gift from Portia to Cheri - received a coconut
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells, a Ranch Table and a Regal Dresser
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
dug up the fossils and had them assessed/sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped 2 balloons - received a Balloon Closet and a Balloon Bed
purchased a Pot Rack, a Dotted Rug, a white rose bag and a yellow violet bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Tropical Tank from Able Sisters
purchased some Snow Boots from Kicks
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a Giant Dragonfly Tour and a Elite Hammer Tour
purchased a couple of Red Hibiscus Starts and caught/sold some bugs and fish
caught some bugs in town - donated a Cicada Shell to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## Michelle D.

Darby said:


> Hello! Just wanted to say that you will have plenty of chances to catch another trevally even if it’s a somewhat rare fish in your new leaf journey so don’t fret and also, not sure if you know about the ACNL Guide but I find it extremely useful to help me keep track of things and it’s free so just in case you want to google it and download the ap for additional resources like coffee preferences when your Roost opens



If it's a phone ap, I can't. I don't own and a cell phone and I don't want one. The only family I have a left are my mother and sister (who is four years younger than me) and two little nephews (one of them is 8 years old and the other is 5 years old), so I don't need a cell phone and I want to have a life outside of the electronic and virtual world. Also, I hate it when relatives or friends ignore me and play with their phones. Everywhere I see cell phone or smart phone addicts and Internet addicts. People don't seem to talk to each other in person anymore and they're so busy with their cell phones or smart phones and so obsessed with their damn phones that it seems impossible to find someone or several someones to do various activitities or hobbies with and to gather with relatives or friends.

As someone else said and I couldn't agree more with her:

(Quote) "Anyway, as I said I have no use for a cellphone. It would just be another item to drag around with me that will rarely ever be used. It would just be another item to drag around with me that will rarely ever be used. When I'm out about town, the last thing I want is someone calling me just to say hi. I'm not anti-social and I love talking to people, but I'd rather do my talking in person. There's only 4 or 5 people that call me, family and friends, and nothing is important enough that they can't just leave me a message on my home phone. As for other features, why would I want to watch a movie on such a tiny screen when I can see the same movie on a bigger screen at home? And why would I want to surf the web and e-mail when I already spend hours a day doing that at home? Everywhere I go I see people ignoring their friends and playing with their phones. One of my favourite songs a few years ago was called "Phones are Ringing All Over Town" by Martina McBride. Well, now phones are literally ringing everywhere. I will never, ever own a cell phone and I don't care if 99.9% of the population has one! I don't need or want them! Now what I want to know is, is there anyone else who hate cellphones?" (Unquote)

And in the comment section people are sneering and treating her with condescending tolerance and they say that they feel sad and sorry for her. Why? Because she isn't a cell phone addict and she'd rather do her talking in person? Because she wants to communicate and socialize with other human beings in ways other than through a freaking screen all the time? I get a lot of sneering, judgmentalism and condescending "tolerance" too and pity because I agree with her. I don't care. I'm entitled to my opinion and I have every right not to own a cell phone and I have every right to choose my way of living. People who feels sorry for her and for me, they need to get their heads checked. And people who have severe addiction to cell phone and the Internet need therapy and professional help, it's unhealthy and it's seriously affecting their daily lives and social lives and the lives of other people around them and it tears families apart.

I couldn't agree more with the OP here:

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/does-anyone-else-hate-cell-phones-861181/

It's not that I hate modern technology at all. I love computers, the Internet, video games, I watch movies sometimes. It's not modernity or modern technology I hate, it's just cellphones. I will always have a computer, the Internet, video games and a TV, but I will never ever own a cell phone. You won't catch me alive buying a cell phone. I use my mother's once in a blue moon when I'm spending time at her house and I have to make arrangements with my sister because I bought something for her and I want to know when she wants me to drop by her house to give it to her, but that's about it.

And about coffee preferences in Roost Café, I don't need a phone ap, I have this guide right here:

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/the-roost-cafe

Today In my ACNL I...

- Made arrangement to upgrade my house, I will have a third room tomorrow morning. I will then expand my second and third rooms (my second room has already undergone the first of the two expansions) before moving on to the fourth, fifth and sixth rooms.

I don't think I will change the architectural style of my house. Living in a castle is far too arrogant and luxurious for my tastes, I just want a normal house. And I'm not really interested in the "modern house" architecture (I find it blah or meh to be honest). So I think I'll stick with the default, the "mansion architecture".

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/House_customization_(New_Leaf)

I can't wait to start working on my kitchen. I have a blue table, a green bench, a kitchen island (I bought it with some of my Meow coupons), a kitchen corner (I bought with some of my Meow coupons), a kitchen counter (I think I received this from one of my NPC villagers), a freezer (I bought that one at the T&T Mart), a green pantry, a ranch hutch, a hot plate which I bought with some of my Meow coupons (it has pancakes in it at the moment, the default is a sunnyside egg, but you can customize it to have an omelet, pancakes or a pizza, you can turn the sizzling sound on and off), an electric kettle (there's a boiling sound, steam escapes from the spout, and it whistles) which was given to me by one of my NPC villagers, an omelet (I bought that one with some of my Meow coupons, in the bunny RV caravan), a tea set (a gift from Robin), and some fruit baskets. That's a start.

And it's logical that I start with the kitchen, because I don't have enough items for my bathroom, my living room, my study room, and my sixth room yet (I started playing just two weeks ago), so those four other rooms will have to wait. At least I can work on my bedroom and my kitchen. My kitchen will be the room on the left. If someone could give me a link to Youtube video or a website where I can see the finished product, the fully upgraded home, with all the rooms (1st floor, second floor, basement, etc) so I can make plans and decide what I'm going to do with each of my six rooms and where in the house will each of my room be (example, kitchen is going to be the left room, bathroom is going to be the right room, x room is going to be in the back, x room is going to be in the basement, etc), that would be really appreciated. It would help me plan ahead of time.

I can't wait to get started on my study room.

I already know that I want it to contain:

- A Library Wallpaper,
- An Exquisite Rug
- A globe
- A writing Desk
- A Writing chair
- A Desk Lamp
- A Homework Set
- A CD Player (so I can listen to K.K Slider's songs or albums when I study and do school work)
- A CD Shelf
- A Large Bookshelf
- A Large Magazine Rack
- A Home-Computer Rack
- A Green Wall clock (or possibly a Shamrock Clock)
- A Microscope
- A Telescope

I'm gonna have to do some research on moridb.com to find out where each of those items are sold, but my bet is most of them are sold at T&T Mart, Super T&T, T.Y.I, or T&T Emporium.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Nookling_stores

I wish someone would make a more complete list like this one on the Tree Bell Forums:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66639721

- I wanted to start my fourth pwp (the first three are the campsite, the fire hydrant, and Club LOL, for that last one I have to wait 7 to 10 days I've been told), a foutnain. But I'll need to ask in the questions thread, because I can't seem to be able to find a good spot for the fountain. When I choose a spot, Isabelle always say that it's too close to something (too close to the Town Hall, too close to the Event Place, too close to the river, etc), so I had to freaking cancel the project (temporarily), this won't do. I wanted it to be close to the Town Hall building, I don't want it to be in the middle of nowhere. And after the fountain (my fourth pwp), I want to add the yellow bench (my fifth pwp). And I want the bench to be facing the foutain, so when I and my villagers sit and relax on the bench (whether it's daytime or nighttime) we can look at the beautiful fountain. But I can't seem to find a spot big enough for a fountain and a bench and a spot that's not "too close to something".

If I can't find help and advices on the Tree Bell Forum, I won't be able to get the ball rolling on my 4th and 5th pwps, even if I now have the perfect method to get enough money (more than enough and then some) to cover the costs of those pwps (see this video and my previous post in this thread):






https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Money_Making_Guide

- My best friend Curlos said he wanted to move out of my town, but I convinced him to stay (he said that if I felt that strongly he wouldn't leave). Then he added that he hope we can become even better friends. I don't know if I should take that as a compliment or an insult to be honest. We are already close and we already have a strong friendship. Surely he wasn't serious about leaving and it was just a test of our friendship. He's my next door neighbor and my best friend, he's kind and generous, he's funny, and I like it when he calls me "chickpea" as a term of endearment (all my other NPC villagers call me Michelle, but my best friend gets to call me "chickpea" and I wouldn't want it any other way).

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Curlos

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Nicknames

*“*_I have a feeling we could be much more than friends... We could be BEST friends!_*” - Curlos.*

“If you want to know yourself, ask your neighbors.” - Curlos

Also, I went to his house one morning and I caught my best friend sleeping standing up and it was adorable.

Other people have caught their villagers sleeping standing up and think it's super cute (you can wake them up and you'll get a "Zzzz zzzz" and then they'll wake up and start talking to you):

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/68112530

Some people even found one of their villagers sleeping on a bench outside. That just makes me want to have the bench as my fifth pwp even more. Who doesn't like taking a little nap on a park bench on a nice sunny day or a nice breezy summer night, uh?

- Curlos, my best friend, wanted me to trade him my blue PJ shirt but that's my one and only pyjamas (and I have a pair of slippers to go with it) so I had to deline. He looked rather sad when I decline, but he got over it and told me he kept the very first letter I sent him and that it's one of his most treasured possessions. And I sent him some nice gift in the mail, an Aroma Pot (the Aroma Pot is a pot with a candle used to heat a scented wax above, Aromatherapy diffusers come in all shapes and sizes and serve multiple purposes, the one in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" appears to be a clay or ceramic pot, the idea is to place oils, herbs, or spices in the pot and have the smell spread in the air, some involve using a candle, much like burning incense, the uses can range from helping with sinus problems, to making your room smell a certain way, some have patterns on the outside, so when the candle is lit inside in a dark room, it will not only make your room smell nice, but it will leave pretty patterns on the wall!) I hope he likes my gift.

- It was Apollo's birthday today. I get that his house might not be big enough for ten people (nine villagers and one mayor), but come on, how come it was only Aurora (my other best friend) and myself who showed up? Apollo said she gave him a gift. I gave him a present too. A Diamond Tee. The online guides say that he likes the rock style and the color white. The Diamond Tee is white except for the red diamond. And I also sent him a happy birthday letter in the mail in the morning. I would have bought him a Baseball Tee, but there's only a Baseball Shirt, and none of the villagers, Apollo included, wear long sleeves, not in NL they don't, I was even explicitely warned in some discussion boards that the villagers in NL wouldn't wear shirts with long sleeves, only Tees and Tanks, that is short sleeves or no sleeve (long sleeves would just be impractical for an animal, especially if you have wings like, like Apollo the Eagle), it's weird that they changed this in NH (I saw Aurora and Raymond wearing shirts with long sleeves in NH videos, how is that even practical for penguins and cats, for beings with wings and paws? NH makes no sense). Also, they apparently don't wear pants, socks, shoes, etc (that too would be impractical.

Since they don't wear pants or shorts, this that mean they walk around NAKED like our pet friends and our jungle animals in our world? Okay, that's just weird and awkward. Nevermind, let's not even mention this and I shouldn't have brought it up.

- I received the Lucky Cat I ordered with some of my Meow coupon the day before. Next time the turnip chick shows up in the caravan, I definitely want to buy a floor seat and it has a purple cushion, purple is my favorite color. And I think it can be customized and you can change the color of the cushion. But since the default (purple) is my favorite color I won't customize this one.

- In 7 to 10 days, Club LOL should be open and I should receive a request (from Blather) to build the Roost Café. Building the Roost Café costs 398 000 bells and it can only be done if you have upgraded your museum to have a second floor (which costs 198 000 bells). I already the money for my 4th pwps (the fountain costs 99, 800 bells) and adding a third room to my house (348, 000 bells) thanks to the method in the video above and I'm still left with lots of cash (I'll make sure I always have at least 20 000 bells saved in my bank accounts at all times, that way I will always be okay and with the method in the video above I will be able to get tons of cash).

- Three more days before Victoria's birthday (three days after Apollo's apparently). I have to find a gift for her.

https://www.gamerguides.com/animal-...l-events/birthdays/villagers-birthdays-p-to-z

https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/recommended-gifts-victoria

Edit:

I'm watching this and I'm having a blast:






Edit:

Dang it! I knew I forgot to tell you something, folks. I got really lucky this week and after buying two fortune cookies everyday in T&T Mart I finally got the Nintendo 3DS, I got the Wii U as well, so now I can play both mini-games, and I've heard that sometimes you can win Meow coupons. And if you clear a combo of 10 in Puzzle League, you get a 3DS Shelf full of 3DS games to go with the 3DS console. I definitely wanted the 3DS Shelf (but I don't care much about the Wii U Shelf).

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/nintendo-3ds-shelf

https://www.models-resource.com/3ds/animalcrossingnewleaf/model/32315/

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/74536611

My 3DS and Wii U consoles are on a Cabana Table in my second room at my house, alongside other cool items like my Cat Tower (bought with Meow coupons), my Gold Stereo (gift from an NPC villagers), and my Lucky cat (bought with Meow coupons).

It's really weird that there's a cat tower, a doghouse and a bird cage in a game where your villagers are extremely evolved, self-aware and higly intelligent animals with human-like intelligence who can talk and walk on two legs and all the animals in the Crossing universe have the potential to reach that level of evolution and become like your NPC villagers.

I can’t speak for Goldie, Isabelle and Raymond, but I'm sure it would be weird if you had a pet dog or pet cat hanging around your house when you had her or him over for dinner or just to hang out.

This person has a point:

https://www.shacknews.com/article/118494/can-you-get-pets-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons

Please note that yes, I do have a Cat Tower in one of my rooms, I also have a beautiful Rajah Brooke Butterfly in a glass container and a beautiful Surgeonfish in an aquarium in my other room (I love green butterflies and blue fishes). They're my favorite butterfly and fish in AC. Some of my NPC villagers also have bugs in glass containers and fishes in aquarium in their homes, those are my villagers' pets just like bugs and fishes are highly favored pets in our world and are found in many homes.

Look at this beauty, nothing can compare to this (I won my Bug-off Gold trophee and first place with this beautiful butterfly):






Remember this next time you see one in the game...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Cleaned up some extra hybrid flowers that had spawned.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Boots and a Virtual Boy.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Bought the Samurai Helmet after 84 years of waiting (now to wait for the samurai pants)
Caught a Brown Cicada and an Evening Cicada for the museum
Organised my basement so my outfits look neater (might I add clothes/hats take up more space than I thought)
Replanted flowers that had randomly grown around my town


----------



## JemAC

Opened the mail - received a Super Toilet from Lolly
Spoke to Phineas - received a Bronze Medalist Badge
Spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marty visit my home
Stopped Fang from planning to move away
Maple gifted me a Tulip Tee
Shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Steamroller
Hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
Dug up a Mini Clankoid, a Timpanoid and a Tall Quazoid
Dug up daily fossils and had them assessed/sold
Sold fruit and seashells
Popped a balloon - received another Balloon Bed
Requested a Fancy Exterior from Nook’s Homes
Purchased a Kitchen Corner and a red rose bag from T.I.Y
Purchased some Tropical Sandals from Kicks
Planted the flowers
Did a bit of redecorating inside my home
Caught and sold some fish


----------



## Michelle D.

- Got my third room.

- Covered the costs for my 4th pwp, a drinking fountain. Aurora requested it. T'was about time someone request it, it was on the list of the pwps I really wanted to do. Along with the fire pit, but sadly neither of my Jock villagers requested the fire pit yet.

- Unlocked the giant sewing machine, scanned a Qr code online and change my town flag to a sunflower flag. Sunflower represents hope, joy friendship, warmth, etc, and I think it represents Sharp Town very well, Isabelle thinks so too.

- Got an Amethyst Tank in a trade in exchange for a Walking Leaf. I already had a Walking Leaf in my museum and I was going to sell that one, but I liked the idea of trading it for a shirt.

- Victoria's birthday is the day after tomorrow (on July 7, three days after Apollo), I have to find a gift for her.

My favorite butterfly in ACNL (I won the gold trophee and first place in the most recent Bug off contest with this beauty):






https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Rajah_Brooke's_birdwing

The Rajah Brooke's butterfly is a type of birdwing with has distinctive black and electric-green markings, which are more prominent in the males, while the females have white markings. Both have a red head and another strip of red afterward, which is called a collar. It was named by Alfred R. Wallace in 1855, after James of Sarawak, the _Rajah of Sarawark_. It is also called the _Raja Brooke butterfly_, sometimes mistaking the _Animal Crossing_ spelling as a mistake - though both are acceptable. They can be found in the rainforests of Borneo and the Malaysian Peninsula, and is featured as the national butterfly of Malaysia. It is registered as being under protection.

I have a Rajah Brooke Butterfly in a glass container in one of my room in ACNL, along with a Surgeonfish in an aquarium. I love green butterflies and blue fishes. And I have a huge soft spot for the Rajah Brooke butterfly and the Surgeonfish.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Coin and a Triforce.


----------



## Michelle D.

Darby said:


> Hello! Just wanted to say that you will have plenty of chances to catch another trevally even if it’s a somewhat rare fish in your new leaf journey so don’t fret and also, not sure if you know about the ACNL Guide but I find it extremely useful to help me keep track of things and it’s free so just in case you want to google it and download the ap for additional resources like coffee preferences when your Roost opens



My Giant Trevally!! I found it!! After searching everywhere and resigning myself to never seeing that one again, I found it. Turns out I hadn't sold it, I forgot it in the box. Even after a couple of days it was still in there. What a relief. I went back to the island just an hour ago and tried to catch another Giant Trevally, but I only saw (and caught) sharks and stags. When I put the sharks and stags in the box on the island (they're worth a ton of bells), I saw my Giant Trevally in there. It's the only fish (and the only item period) that I've ever forgotten in the box and this happened only once. Usually I'm always careful. But I'm so glad I found it. I donated it to my museum right away. 

Those are some of the reasons why a lot of people hate ACNH and prefer ACNL:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/fual7w

I don't know how to post a link in a post on here (BTF) so it doesn't show up as a post with a block of text like that instead of showing up as a normal link instead, but click on it and go read the whole thread, they make good points.

And there's this:











I much prefer the 3DS over the Switch. Just because something is more recent doesn't make it necessarily better. Also the 3DS has lots of good games (I have over a dozen good games I can play on my 3DS). And what I've seen of the Switch doesn't make me want to upgrade to the next console (also some people are fed with upgrading to the next console every few years and losing all the online services after 3 or 4 years, and I couldn't agree more with them), I'm still very much "in love" with my 3DS. When the new games for the new console called the Switch came out I watched live playthroughs on Youtube like a lot of other people. I watched live playthroughs of The Legend of Zelda: BOTW and Pokemon SwSh. I was very disappointed. A lot of people complained, and with good reasons, that BOTW sucks and that all the dungeons and bosses look the same, that they don't have to earn the tools and items that you had to fight for in previous games and that you just get for free without any effort at the beginning of the new game because of the stupid Sheikah slate, that the "reward" for getting all 9000 Korok seed is completely useless (that's hours of your life that you'll never get back) and countless other good arguments.

As for SwSh, the graphics are hideous, the water looks more like oil, Pokemon randomly pop out of the ground, the trees look like they're N64 trees straight from The Legend of Zelda: OOT, they removed the GTS (which is a big no no because oppressed minorities like people with disabilities who are marginalized, shunned and isolated over something they can't control and didn't choose, who have no friend and have a hard time fitting in no longer have a GTS to trade with random strangers around the world for version exclusives and trade evolution, Nintendo is no longer all-inclusive and they now exclude disabled people like me or my one and only friend, they're making disabled people, marginalized minorities, introvert, loners, etc, even more isolated than ever before, Nintendo is against all-inclusiveness now, so I decided to boycott the 8th gen games and not buy them) the story is uninteresting, some of the characters are cool but don't get enough screen time, etc. I love some of the SwSh characters but I don't like the game. That's why I will never buy the game, but I wrote my own gen 8 headcanon in fanfiction which happens to be a sequel to SwSh which takes place 4 to 6 years after the events of the game with the characters being older.

And now I hear people talk about why ACNH sucks and this game too doesn't make me want to buy a Switch. I've seen a lot of Switch games online and none of them made me want to buy a Switch. I'd rather play; "Animal Crossing: New Leaf", "Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer", "Art Academy: Lessons For Everyone", "Pokemon Art Academy", "Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice", "Pokemon Soul Silver", "Pokemon Diamond", "Pokemon White", "Pokemon White 2", "Pokemon Moon", "Pokemon Ultra Sun" and even some DS games on my 3DS like "The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass", "The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks", and "Super Mario 64 DS".

Edit:

This is helpful, keep this link close at all times, it will save you so much trouble when you want something for yourself and when you're looking to buy a birthday present:

http://moridb.com/catalogs/krRaeYrsXw

Tomorrow (July 7) is Victoria's birthday. She love sports and the sporty look.

I'm going to give her the basketball hoop as a birthday present (I'll give her mine which I got not too long ago and then I'll order another one from the catalogue for myself):

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/basketball-hoop

She can buy the ball that goes with the Basketball hoop with her Meow coupons (I know I will):

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/ball


----------



## heyimsobored

Didn't get much done because I'm trying to get back into the swing of things after not playing for a while, but I was able to get one of my least favourite villagers to move out on the 13th


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Deirdre gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained the last time I played.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained the last time I played.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## heyimsobored

Finally got all of the emotions/reactions. It wasn't too hard as I only needed two left, but I'm happy to have them all


----------



## Michelle D.

- Remember the post I made yesterday here?:





__





						Ask AC:NL Questions here! (Please read before posting here or making a new thread!)
					

I need help with this ASAP:  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-did-you-accomplish-in-your-town-today.73607/page-689#post-10026743  I talked to Apollo multiple times and he's not saying anything about moving out of my town, yet three of my villagers told me earlier that he was thinking...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Well I fixed my mistake. I moved and rebuilt the fountain in the right spot this time and tomorrow I'll add the bench, and the day after that a street lamp. After that, I'll have to enact the Boom Bell ordinance, take a few trips to the island, catch as many stangs, beetles and sharks as I can and sell them all at the re-tail shop, and with the Boom Bell ordinance I get a 20% increase in sales. Then I'll have another million bells and I'll be able to add a second fountain, a second bench and a second street lamp in the other half of my town, and I'll build a lighthouse and perhaps a bridge and I feel like there are so many pwps in this game, provided you unlock them all, they'll keep me busy for the next few years. I'm working on my 4th (fountain), 5th (bench) and 6th (street lamp) pwps. And knowing myself, I'll probably plan for a dozen of pwps ahead of time (they're expensive, but the Boom Bell ordinance and the island critters can make you rich in a matter of hours, so there's that). Also, all the other shop have upgraded or unlocked (T & T Mart, Kicks, Shampoodle, Club LOL, etc), but Blathers still won't suggest the Roost Café project. I'm pretty sure I have at least 50 items in my museum with at least one in each categort (bug, fish, fossil, and painting), but you have to wait about ten days after the second floor of the museum has been open to get the Roost Café project from what I've heard. I don't know if it's been ten days yet. Probably not. I think it's the only shop I haven't unlocked yet.

I wish someone on here would reply to my post in the link above and give me infos on that supposed summer festival and give me a link to a video explaning HOW TO make exhibits, suggestions and examples of exhibits, how the second floor of the museum works, what is sold there, etc. I've never made exhibits before. I might be very busy with my pwps, my house expansion and decoration, meeting new people, and all that, but I'd love to learn how to make exhibits. I wonder of our NPC villagers go to the second floor of the museum and walk around in there and go see your exhibits, some people say they found at least one of their NPC villagers chilling on the second floor of the museum. I hope I'll get to see my best friends, Curlos and Aurora, there a couple of times. I would love it if they came to see my exhibits (when people finally fill me in about how to make them).

- I got the first expansion for my room on the left on the first floor, which is my kitchen. And tomorrow I'm getting the second and final expansion for that room. Then I'm getting the second and final expansion for my room on the second floor, which is my study room.

- This is my town flag:

that's what my town flag looks like, a sunflower flag (see my previous post here for sunflower symbolism):


	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2021





__





						Ask AC:NL Questions here! (Please read before posting here or making a new thread!)
					

I need help with this ASAP:  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-did-you-accomplish-in-your-town-today.73607/page-689#post-10026743  I talked to Apollo multiple times and he's not saying anything about moving out of my town, yet three of my villagers told me earlier that he was thinking...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Well I fixed my mistake. I moved and rebuilt the fountain in the right spot this time and tomorrow I'll add the bench, and the day after that a street lamp. After that, I'll have to enact the Boom Bell ordinance, take a few trips to the island, catch as many stangs, beetles and sharks as I can and sell them all at the re-tail shop, and with the Boom Bell ordinance I get a 20% increase in sales. Then I'll have another million bells and I'll be able to add a second fountain, a second bench and a second street lamp in the other half of my town, and I'll build a lighthouse and perhaps a bridge and I feel like there are so many pwps in this game, provided you unlock them all, they'll keep me busy for the next few years. I'm working on my 4th (fountain), 5th (bench) and 6th (street lamp) pwps. And knowing myself, I'll probably plan for a dozen of pwps ahead of time (they're expensive, but the Boom Bell ordinance and the island critters can make you rich in a matter of hours, so there's that). Also, all the other shop have upgraded or unlocked (T & T Mart, Kicks, Shampoodle, Club LOL, etc), but Blathers still won't suggest the Roost Café project. I'm pretty sure I have at least 50 items in my museum with at least one in each categort (bug, fish, fossil, and painting), but you have to wait about ten days after the second floor of the museum has been open to get the Roost Café project from what I've heard. I don't know if it's been ten days yet. Probably not. I think it's the only shop I haven't unlocked yet.

I wish someone on here would reply to my post in the link above and give me infos on that supposed summer festival and give me a link to a video explaning HOW TO make exhibits, suggestions and examples of exhibits, how the second floor of the museum works, what is sold there, etc. I've never made exhibits before. I might be very busy with my pwps, my house expansion and decoration, meeting new people, and all that, but I'd love to learn how to make exhibits. I wonder of our NPC villagers go to the second floor of the museum and walk around in there and go see your exhibits, some people say they found at least one of their NPC villagers chilling on the second floor of the museum. I hope I'll get to see my best friends, Curlos and Aurora, there a couple of times. I would love it if they came to see my exhibits (when people finally fill me in about how to make them).

- I got the first expansion for my room on the left on the first floor, which is my kitchen. And tomorrow I'm getting the second and final expansion for that room. Then I'm getting the second and final expansion for my room on the second floor, which is my study room.

- This is my town flag:

that's what my town flag looks like, a sunflower flag (see my previous post here for sunflower symbolism):


	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2021


To the mods:

What's wrong with my last post? I accidentally posted the same thing twice but I couldn't delete my first post and the duplicate got merged with the first post. And I couldn't delete my post before reposting my post it because I couldn't find a delete bouton. Also the second half of my post show up only when I click the edit button and scroll down but when I save and refresh half of my post is missing. Every time I click on edit and scroll down, my post, the whole text is intact, but the second half of my post won't show up when it is saved. Can the mods please look into this? It's not the first time I post quite a few links, so it can't be that. I was so happy to share qr codes and what I like with other folks on here. Please, mods, look into this and help me fix this. I'm new at this, I've started posting on here and playing the game nearly three weeks ago, less than a month. And some things are hard to figure out by myself.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a 1-Up Mushroom.

@Michelle D. 
The summer festival Katrina is referencing is the Fireworks in August. During the Fireworks celebrations, Redd sets up a stall at the Event Plaza and sells special items.

The second floor exhibits are really just extra rooms that you can decorate any way you want. You have to pay Celeste to open each one up. I think it might cost 10,000 bells per room. Once you open them, you can change the wallpaper and flooring and add furniture just like you do with the rooms in your house. Unfortunately, the villagers do not go up to the second floor of the museum.

This link lists all of the items you can purchase at the Museum Shop once it is open: Nookipedia - Museum Shop

Also, to get the attention of the mods if you are having issues with something, you need to make a thread in the Contact the Staff section: Contact the Staff
Or you can post your question/issue in the Bell Tree HQ section where mods or other users may be able to assist you: Bell Tree HQ


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> In Sakura:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
> 
> In Nocturne:
> - Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
> - Found the ore rock.
> - Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
> - Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
> - Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a 1-Up Mushroom.
> 
> @Michelle D.
> The summer festival Katrina is referencing is the Fireworks in August. During the Fireworks celebrations, Redd sets up a stall at the Event Plaza and sells special items.
> 
> The second floor exhibits are really just extra rooms that you can decorate any way you want. You have to pay Celeste to open each one up. I think it might cost 10,000 bells per room. Once you open them, you can change the wallpaper and flooring and add furniture just like you do with the rooms in your house. Unfortunately, the villagers do not go up to the second floor of the museum.
> 
> This link lists all of the items you can purchase at the Museum Shop once it is open: Nookipedia - Museum Shop
> 
> Also, to get the attention of the mods if you are having issues with something, you need to make a thread in the Contact the Staff section: Contact the Staff
> Or you can post your question/issue in the Bell Tree HQ section where mods or other users may be able to assist you: Bell Tree HQ



Katrina said that during the Firework festival in August I would have to wear a "cute top" as my lucky item? I thought she only gave you predictions for the current day. Also, she said that the stall owner would grit his teeth as I would win over and over again. You mean I'm going to defeat scammer Redd at his game and win lots of prizes!? This is so funny. You know, they do say that revenge is a dish best served cold. I went to his shop yesterday. He had one "genuine" statue and three "fake" paintings (I used an online guide just to be sure). At this rate, I'll never be able to have any painting in my museum, all three of them were "fake" and you told me that he only set shop in your town once a week or something. And the statues he sells, you told me that they were just decorations and that they couldn't be donated along with the paintings, if my memories are correct. Isn't there anyone else I can get paintings from and do business with? You know, I think I wish someone would just lock up Capitalist Oligarch Tom Nook and Crazy Redd in the same room and just let them kill each other off, and good riddance to both of them. They're both driving me up a freaking wall.

You said "unfortunately the villagers do not go up to the second floor of the musem." Then what's the point of even having exhibits if no one comes tio see them? And why is the night club always empty except for poor Shrunk? My villagers seem excited about the night club when I had them add their signatures, now they don't even show up. I've heard that it's very rare that a villager show up there. Also, my villagers seem excited to see me walk around with Isabelle and work on new pwps and claim that I have their support, yet they donate very little to no money towards pwps (I've heard people talking about it). I have to do all the work, cover all the costs myself, and make all the decisions, and the satisfaction committee seems to think that i'm not doing enough pwps (I'm going to work on my 6th pwp today). So the satisfaction committee want me to do everything around here but they have the nerve to complain that I'm not doing enough. It's been only about three weeks now since I've become mayor, less than a month. What more do they want? Sure six pwps is not much, but I was busy gathering the money to cover the costs which means catching and selling island critters (plus I have to cover all the costs myself), and I was busy building relationships with my villagers. What's wrong with that? I'm just tired of complainers who just go out of their ways to find something to complain about when they do none of the work and cover none of the costs. Have you ever felt like that? Also, if it costs 10 000 bells to open each of those room up, they probably don't have much space. Is a room at the museum (that costs 10 000 bells) smaller or bigger than a fully expanded room in my house (that I paid several tens of thousans of bells)? I want to know how much I've been screwed over by Capitalist Oligrach Tom Crook. 

"Also, to get the attention of the mods if you are having issues with something, you need to make a thread in the Contact the Staff section: Contact the Staff
Or you can post your question/issue in the Bell Tree HQ section where mods or other users may be able to assist you: Bell Tree HQ "

I thought the mods read our posts. Isn't that their jobs? On every discussion boards they read people's posts and check out what kind of links and videos are posted on the board and that's how they give people infractions points and banned them and some of them abuse their power and ban people just for disagreeing with them or having bringing up controversial topic or having an unpopular opinion (a lot of people say that we not only need laws to protect our pivacy online, we also need laws to protect our freedom of speech and viewpoint diversity online from radicals in BOTH parties who want to silence people who so much as disagree with them on anything, to many people have been kicked out of discussion boards, had their Youtube channels flagged and taken down overnight or have been completely erased from the Internet in less than a week for merely disagreeing with a radical and backing up their claims with evidence, this isn't justice and this isn't freedom). So yeah, I thought mods were supposed to read and watch the content posted on the board and intervene when there's a problem. I'll probably contact this board's mods in the Contact the Staff section or in the Bell Tree HQ section when I get a chance, but I can't do it right now 'cause I have some things to do today but I'll try do that later. 

By the way, if you haven't bought New Horizons yet, you shouldn't buy it. I made a post a few days ago in this thread (you should know, you hit the like button on that post) and there's a link to a thread on another discussion board and a few videos and it explains why a lot of people are very disappointed by New Horizons and why they much prefer New Leaf. You should hear what they have to say, before you make a decision to buy New Horizons. Also, who likes to play a "game" where all of your tools break within a day of being crafted and you have to get all the materials and cover the costs all over again to get more tools? A lot of people hated that in BOTW and a lot of people hate that in New Horizons. And in New Horizons, even your gold tools break, which is even worse. There is no truly unbreakable tools in New Horizons. 

Also, here's another reason why you don't want to buy New Horizons, because life under Tom Nook has become even worse than ever before in New Horizons. It's so much worse when you're not mayor.

Here's the IRREFUTABLE EVIDENCE that Tom Nook is an AUTHORITARIAN DICTATOR in New Horizons: 






That freaking Tanuki is using magic and strategies right out of the playbook of many authoritarian dictators. If that doesn't scare the crap out of you, nothing else I say here will matter. I can't be held responsible if you don't take my warning seriously.  

And there's also those must read articles (and as you can see in the first link he's also a CRIMINAL and a LAWBREAKER and he makes you, the player, his accomplice as you lure in more and more villagers and invite them to go live on your island thus you make your villagers his victims and accomplices as well):

https://www.sbnation.com/2020/3/23/...ew-horizons-nintendo-switch-capitalist-theory

https://www.shacknews.com/article/1...-is-an-untrustworthy-crook-and-unsavory-thief

https://www.vice.com/en/article/n7j...off-animal-crossing-new-horizons-bells-to-usd

https://beirut-today.com/2020/05/19/tom-nook-everything-wrong-lebanon/

https://villains.fandom.com/wiki/Tanuki

Before you make a decision to buy New Horizons, ask yourself the question, "What am I getting myself and my villagers into if I buy this "game"?"

Just think on what I said.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have house chores, grocery, and a pwp to do. I wish you a nice day.


----------



## heyimsobored

Well, it didn't happen today, but yesterday I went to the island and caught a bunch of bugs to sell to retail


----------



## Etown20

Gracie appeared in my town for the first time today. After playing NH for the past year, I just picked up NL a couple months ago, so I was vaguely aware there was a character named Gracie from reading some other posts, but I didn't know (or had forgotten) that she is a giraffe. It was a fun surprise to see a completely new character standing in the plaza.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Colton gave me another copy of his picture.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got two pairs of Hero's Boots. What are the odds?!


----------



## heyimsobored

Okay, so today I talked to my villagers, collected all the fossils, got my daily coffee, got a painting from Redd, and brought out everything from the Timmy and Tommy/Able Sisters because I'm trying to finish the catalog. To be honest, I should probably make a list of the items I don't have yet as I am no doubt wasting some money


----------



## JemAC

This was from earlier in the week but I didn't get chance to post it:


opened the wall - received a Mic Stand from Fang and a Tent Wall from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Fang to Maple and received a Yellow-Bar Shirt
visited Portia's house and purchased her Cream Sofa
agreed to buy a Judge's Bell from Marty
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Arcade Machine
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had the daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and discovered that he was travelling to Japan
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Wall
purchased a Retro Stereo, Lovely Doll, white rose bag and yellow lily bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Emerald Polka Skirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
wished on some stars during a meteor shower
Today;


opened the mail - received a Giant Dharma from Wishy, a Pagoda from Gulliver and a Modern Lamp from Portia
spoke to my villagers - received an A Tee from Marshal
delivered a gift from Fang to Portia - received a mango
dug up the time capsule I'd previously buried for Marty - received a Orange Cone
returned a lost item to Lolly - received some Good-Fortune Clothes
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Ionian Post
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Table
purchased some Birch Flooring, a red pansy bag and a red rose bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Blue-Stripe Tee and Sporty Shades from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
took part in Gracie's Fashion Check - received a Gracie Bed


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by retaking his TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Clothes and a Pikmin.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## heyimsobored

So, I pretty much cleaned up and removed everything from my brother's old town. He doesn't play it and gave his copy to me. It had a lot of weeds and stuff on the ground, it even had a ton of gyroids that were buried, so now I've got a bunch of gyroids that I have no idea what to do with. I still need to go through his character's inventory and see if there's anything I want, but once that's done I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it. I know it's not technically my town, but still something I did in Animal Crossing


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some Purple Dot Shoes from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - Maple gifted me a Chick Tee
delivered a gift from Cheri to Poncho - received a Slide Puzzle
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Bow
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Floor
purchased a Classic Wall, purple violet bag and a yellow violet bag from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs/fish
did some more redecorating inside my home


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Boots and the Varia Suit Pants.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Pothos from Lolly
Portia asked for some fruit so I gave her a pear and received a Jungle-Camp Shirt
Poncho asked for something for his home so I gave him a Modern Wood Chair and received a Loom
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Cabin Couch
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara - received a Ranch Wall and a Regal Carpet
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Dresser
purchased a Flower Pop Carpet, a red rose bag, a white rose bag and a Snake Plant from T.I.Y
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Felicity into my game and invited her to move to town to fill the empty spot I had


----------



## amylase

I caught the last bug for the bug side of the museum! The dreaded cicada shell! Woot woot. No more bugs for me!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids and added a Mini Lullaboid to my collection.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Boots and Majora's Mask.


----------



## heyimsobored

Talked to my villagers, got my daily coffee, brought everything at Timmy and Tommy/Able Sisters. To be honest, I should probably start to work on the way my town looks but haven't had much motivation to actually work on it


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Catcher's Mask from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Blue Jacket from Marty
delivered a gift from Fang to Maple - received a Gelato Shirt
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lucky Frog
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver and reminded him that he was travelling to South Korea
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Green Rug, white lily bag and a Planter
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - purchased a Straw Hat, took part in a Giant Dragonfly Tour and Elite Item Matching Tour
caught and sold some bugs/fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Hamlet gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Super Mushroom and a Virtual Boy.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Samgyetang from Gulliver and an Anatomical Model from Mom
spoke to my villagers - Poncho asked for a piece of fruit so I gave him a cherry and received a Subdued-Print Tee
delivered a gift from Vivian to Marty and received a Blue-Grid Shirt
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Table
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Bed
requested a Royal Mailbox from Nook's Homes
purchased a white tulip bag, yellow rose bag and a Jasmine Bonsai from T.I.Y
purchased a Captain's Jacket from the Able Sisters
purchased some Blue Pumps from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: USA.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Dachshund Ornament and a Green Shell.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Finally got a claw-foot tub so I can start working on my bathroom.
- Took my claw-foot tub to Cyrus to have him refurbish it in Marble.


----------



## serena186

Today (with my four characters) When the Able sisters opened up, I bought some clothes that I did not have in my catalog. I caught a napoleon fish which I had been searching for. I also caught a stick bug. I did my dailies (planted some trees, checked turnip prices, hit rocks, found fossils, etc.)and cleaned out my storage of things I didn't need(but I need everything...). Other than that it was a chill day.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Just cleaned it up a bit, because I might be selling the game soon and want to at least have my dream adress looking nice.


----------



## heyimsobored

Talked to my villagers, dug up fossils, brought everything from Timmy and Tommy/Able Sisters, got my daily coffee. I also put down a public works project for a fountain as I've felt like I've ignored my town a bit too much. I mean, it's still a mess but it's a start


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pastel Dot Wall from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - sold the Pastel Dot Wall to Cheri
Poncho asked for something for his home so I gave him a Croton and received a Exotic Wardrobe
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Table
hit rocks - received bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
took part in Gracie's Fashion Check and received a Cool Tank
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Lamp
purchased a Green Wall, a white lily bag, a white pansy bag and a Hawthorn Bonsai from T.I.Y
purchased some Orange Sandals from Kicks
planted the flowers
agreed to the Modern Wood Table to Vivian and the Green Wall to Lolly
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Jay gave me another copy of his picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Super Star and the Bad Bro's Stache. 
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: South Korea.


----------



## serena186

Today in my lovely town, I hit rocks and received a few different ores as well as some money. I then went throughout each of my characters' houses trying to decide if I wanted to change their themes again or just leave them be (the jury's still out on that one). I spoke with some of my animals, one of which mentioned wanting to move on and explore the world. To that lovely animal, I respectfully said, peace out! Needless to say, I'll have some room in my town for fresh blood in a couple of days. 

I decided to visit Luna and check out some dream addresses since I always get inspired (either on what to do or what not to do) when I visit that slumber land. I came back and again pondered whether I should change the theme of one character's house. I really want a supermarket these days, or some type of store, but I'm missing some items so I'm pondering whether to make that desire a distant or current goal. I decided to end my day by listening to one of my favorite songs by K.K.  (Bubblegum K.K) while doing a little jig to the beat. That's all she wrote.


----------



## Mayor Tea

So far I've planted several banana and coconut trees on my beach, and buried a bunch of seashells and planted flowers around a stump at the end of one beach, I don't know if the shells will stay there but the star pattern looks nice

I've been fishing and bug catching so I'm waiting for Re-Tail to open now as it's still early, I also managed to snag the Mermaid wall at the island, I am trying to get the rest of the series


----------



## JemAC

spoke to Phineas - received the Villager Gardener Badge
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
agreed to buy an Astro Bed from Cheri
visited Vivian's house and purchased her Round Cushion
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, a Robo-TV and a Butterfly Machine
traded a bee with Lolly for a Paw Print Wall
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Chair
visited Redd and purchased a Gallant Statue
purchased a Floral Wall, yellow violet bag, red tulip bag and a Mugho Bonsai from T.I.Y
purchased a Cake Tank Dress from Able Sisters
purchased some Flower Loafers and Heart-Print Tights from Kicks
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island - took part in a Shark-Battle Tour and purchased a Mermaid Bed
caught and sold some bugs/fish


----------



## amylase

So Hopper moved from Moonlight yesterday. Was pretty sad about it.. but the lil guy asked to go.. so I decided his spot would only be worthy enough for a villager that is incredibly hard to come by.. yes folks I'm talking about Raymond.. I've never had him.. a few friends had them in their town.. wasn't terribly interested.. but what the heck!

Went on 10 island hops...... and he was there! Wow! Can we just say WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW. 

I might also add he looked pretty cute on that stranded island.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fire Bar and the Master Sword.
- Ordered a present for Jay's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## serena186

Today I hit my rocks and got ores and bells. I decided to put on hold remodeling any of my houses until I finish some current goals in town (like landscaping). I spoke with some of my villagers and got a surprise visitor while I was in the basement. Decided to visit some more towns with Luna's help for some much needed landscaping inspiration. Today was a pretty chill day. Looking forward to K.K tomorrow so I can get some more chill beats.


----------



## heyimsobored

I got Cyrano to move out of my town! He's my least favorite villager out of the ones I have because he moved in right next to my house, giving me very little space. I'm so happy he's going!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my Gallant Statue from Redd, a Cube Clock from Lolly and a Lovely Lamp from Vivian
spoke to my villagers - they all wanted to chat about the Bug-Off
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Manhole Cover
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
donated the Gallant Statue to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
took part in the Bug-Off - caught some bugs in town and on Tortimer Island, took 1st place with an Agrias Butterfly
won a Stripe Shelf, a Butterfly Wall and a Cicada Stereo
purchased a Milkmaid Dress from Able Sisters
purchased some School Shoes from Kicks
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Vanity


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor by getting a song from K.K.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Celebrated Jay's birthday and gave him a star globe, which he seemed to like.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and an Exquisite Rug.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received a Sleek Bed from Vivian
spoke to my villagers - purchased a Relay Tank from Marty
dug up a time capsule that I'd previously buried for Lolly and received a Candy Gingham Shirt
gave Vivian an apple and received an Owl Clock
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Clothesline Pole
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Table
purchased a Minimalist Wardrobe, a red tulip bag and a red cosmos bag from T.I.Y
purchased a Pink Wave Tank from Able Sisters
purchased some Basketball Shoes from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Deirdre, Mint, and Naomi.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Ordered a present for Yuka's upcoming birthday.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a 1-Up Mushroom and the Master Sword.
- Picked up my claw-foot tub from Cyrus and added it to my house.
- Started working on my bathroom. I mostly cleaned out some junk that I was storing in the room and I did place the tub and a few other items down, but it still needs a lot more work.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - stopped Cheri from moving away
gave Fang a cherry and received a Tall Lantern
visited Felicity's house and purchased her Birdhouse
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Stripe Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Floor
purchased a yellow tulip bag and a Pachira from T.I.Y
purchased a Sno-Cone Tank and Thick Glasses from Able Sisters
purchased some Pink Sneakers from Kicks
planted the flowers
took part in Gracie's Iconic Fashion Check and received a Gracie Lamp
caught and sold some bugs


----------



## serena186

Hey all  Today I did my dailies and spoke with the majority of my villagers. I also decided to pay Cyrus a visit and put to use some ore I had been storing up. I expelled escorted Katie to a town she was happily welcomed into before fitting in a few trades.  I took a nap at Luna's and explored some more dream islands (people are so creative!). I tried my hand at some landscaping around town hall (I am pleased with the result) before ending my day by playing some island games with Tortimer. Overall, not a bad day.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by refreshing my TPC picture.
- Cleaned out some of the excess hybrids in my storage.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Yellow Pikmin hat and the Master Sword.
- Had Cyrus refurbish the regal bookcase I bought for Yuka's birthday to royal blue.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Modern Wood Lamp from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Common Floor from Marty
gave Marshal the cherry he asked for and received a Vacuum Cleaner
buried a time capsule for Maple
spoke to Sahara and received a Modern Wood Wall and a Daisy Meadow Floor
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Ranch Armchair
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
purchased a Imperial Chair from Harvey's Campground
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Chair
purchased a yellow violet bag, a white rose bag and a Holly Bonsai from T.I.Y
purchased a Chichi-Print Tee from Able Sisters and White Socks from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Mexico.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Celebrated Yuka's birthday and she loved the refurbished regal bookcase!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a New Nintendo 3DS and an exquisite rug.
- Ordered a chaise lounge and two classic tables from my catalog.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - visited Marshal's house and purchased his Cactus
Poncho asked for some fruit so I gave him a pear and received a Red Gym Tee
agreed to trade the Red Gym Tee with Felicity for a Candy Gingham Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Boxing Barricade
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Ireland
visited shops - T.I.Y was closed for refurbishment
purchased a Sunset Tank from Able Sisters and Leg Warmers from Kicks
caught and sold some more fish and bugs
started redecorating one of the bedrooms in my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying 5000 bells towards my loan.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Mushroom Mural and a Fire Bar.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my classic table to violet brown.
- Did a little more work on decorating my bathroom.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Shamrock Clock from Gulliver, a Blue Wall from Marshal, a Happi Tee from Cheri and a Bath Mat from Mom
spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell a Cactus to Vivian
caught Poncho a Darner Dragonfly and received a Storage Case
Lolly asked for some furniture for her house so I gave her an Exotic Chair and received a Minimalist Sofa
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Bishop
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon - received a Balloon Bed
purchased a white pansy bag, yellow rose bag, Cuckoo Clock, Pink Tank and a White-Lace Skirt from T&T Emporium 
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
continued redecorating inside my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling at least 5 bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Coin and the Master Sword.
- Opened up the first Exhibit Room on the second floor of the museum.
- Moved all of my non-current villager pictures to the Exhibit Room for storage.
- Ordered a caladium and potted ivy from my catalog to add to my bathroom.
- Scanned in Stella's Amiibo card and ordered the herringbone floor and 2 bowl sinks.
- Selected a song to play in my bathroom: Steep Hill.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to Phineas - received the Village Leader Badge
spoke to my villagers - visited Lolly’s house
delivered a gift from Portia to Marty and received a Wrap Shirt
Maple gifted me a Splendid Tee
Poncho asked for something small for his house so I gave him a Mini Cactus and received a darner dragonfly
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Classic Desk
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Dynamic Painting
purchased a sun cosmos bag and a Butterfly Dress from T&T Emporium
purchased some Blue Pumps from Kicks
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Tricycle
cleared out some items that I didn’t need from the storeroom


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Fi Mask and the Varia Suit.
- Received all the furniture I ordered in the mail.
- Updated the flooring in my main room and my bedroom.
- Added some items to my bathroom.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my Bowl Sink to dark wood.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Dynamic Painting from Redd and a Ranch Wall from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - visited Marshal’s house
stopped Lolly from moving away
Fang asked for a river fish so I caught him a sweetfish and received an Amethyst Tank
agreed to sell an angelfish to Cheri
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Tea Vase
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold and donated the Dynamic Painting
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
purchased a white violet bag, red pansy bag and some White Leather Shoes from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Fluffy Dress from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in an Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of bugs and fish to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Vietnam.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a New Nintendo 3DS and a Wii U Console.
- Picked up my new dark wood Bowl Sink from Cyrus and added it to my bathroom.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my second Bowl Sink to gray for my future alt.
- Scanned in June's Amiibo card and invited her to the campsite.
- Ordered two Medicine Chests from June's RV.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received a Shanty Mat from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Fang to Portia and received a Drinking Fountain
agreed to buy a Round Mini Cactus from Cheri
took Poncho round to Maple’s house and received a Sleek Clock 
agreed to buy a Common Painting from Fang and donated it to the museum
Portia asked for an ocean fish so I caught her a blue marlin and received a Nine Lamp
sold the the remaining fish that I’d caught 
shook trees - collected 4 bees, bells and a Science Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Cupid Bench
purchased a Classic Bookcase and a Rococo Dresser from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Diamond Shirt from Able Sisters
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Tennis Table
had a surprise visit from Marty
started redecorating the main room of my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Added a buzzoid to my collection.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got Midna's Mask and a juicy-apple TV.
- Received my Medicine Chests in the mail and added one to my bathroom.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received a Lemon Pack from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - stopped Maple from moving
delivered a gift from Lolly to Portia and received a Lovely Vanity
agreed to buy a Paw-Print Wall from Marshal
shook trees - collected 3 bees, bells and a Deluxe Range
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon - received a Rocking Horse
purchased a Dollhouse from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Loud Bloom Dress from Able Sisters
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Bug Free-for-All Tour
caught and sold some bugs/fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Colton, Mint, and Cole.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Rearranged a few pieces of furniture in my bathroom.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Bad Bro's Stache and a Fire Bar.
- Rodeo gave me his picture! I now have pictures for all of my permanent villagers!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received some Beige Tights from Portia
spoke to my villagers - gave Marshal a pear and received a Citrus Tee
Vivian asked for a frog so I caught her one and received a Stepladder
sold the remaining fish that I caught
Maple gifted me a Cabin Dresser
spoke to Sahara and received a Modern Wood Wall and a Lunar Surface
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Green Bench
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp
purchased a white pansy bag and a Hawthorn Bonsai from T&T Emporium
purchased a Gray Tartan Shirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Ore-Hunter Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish


----------



## Weebgirlstan

i finished my enterance !! and i started decorating villagers areas


----------



## HistoryH22

*Celebrated Erik's birthday! 
*Paid off my house upgrade loan.
*Sold my turnips at a 40 bell per turnip profit. It was a random pattern so I jumped off as quick as possible.
*Gave some new furniture to Merengue and Samson.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Blue Falcon and the Varia Suit Shoes.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Papa Panda from Fang
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Felicity to Maple
Lolly gifted me a Modern Wood Lamp
gave Vivian a cherry and received a Skull Shirt
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Colourful Wheel
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Denmark
purchased a Violin and a red lily bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Goldie into my game and asked for a gift - received an Electric Kettle


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Picked out a gift for Grizzly's upcoming birthday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Coin and Majora's Mask.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town today!


----------



## Haru Okumura

Donated a Crawfish, Eel, Robust Cicada, Brown Cicada and Raja Brooke Butterfly to the museum
Bought K.K.Rock from Super T&T
Found out a new villager named Puck will be moving to my village (T-Bone moved away though   )
Raised enough bells for a drinking fountain
Returned Hazel's book, obtained a green emblem blazer in return 
Buried a time capsule for Anchovy


----------



## heyimsobored

Been a bit since I played due to life getting in the way, but Cyrano moved out while I wasn't playing, and I was able to do a Gracie fashion check today. I think it might be my 2nd or 3rd successful one so hopefully, I'll get the final upgrade for Timmy and Tommy soon


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mermaid Statue from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Lolly to Maple and received a Dapper Tee
returned a lost item to Poncho and received a Western Fence
buried a time capsule for Portia
Felicity asked for something for her home so I gave her a Hawthorn Bonsai and received a Snake Plant
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Tennis Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
purchased a Poinsettia and a yellow lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Brown Pumps from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught some fish - donated an arapaima to the museum and sold the rest
scanned Erik into town to ask for a gift and received a Juicy-Apple TV


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: France.

In Nocturne:
- Today was Nocturne's two year anniversary! Celebrated with Isabelle, Pango, Becky, and Reese and received my second sapling clock.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a Red Pikmin Hat.
- Bought a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
delivered a gift from Maple to Marty
agreed to buy a Stripe Wall from Cheri
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Conveyor-Belt Sushi
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Quaint Painting
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Soft-Serve Lamp from T&T Emporium
purchased a Chima Jeogori Dress from Able Sisters
purchased some Green Sandals from Kicks
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Bug Free-for-All Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish


----------



## MadisonBristol

This was yesterday and I don't remember exactly what happened:

Played the first time since April
Hippeux is finally gone and Deirdre moved in
Hit rocks
Sold some items
Payed off my debt, but it was after Nook's Homes closed so I guess I have to visit today
Displayed the photos from April Fool's in my bedroom


----------



## CozyVillager

Opened the mail and had letters from Walt and Elise, Walt sent me a Judge’s bell and Elise sent me a Bug zapper
Visited the Campground, Chip is visiting today so I ordered a Sushi platter from his RV
Spoke to Walt and he invited me over to his house, I bought an Exotic lamp from him
Elise pinged me and gave me a Minimalist bed
Spoke to Eugene and he asked if he could come over to my house and visit
Spork pinged me and suggested the Sandbox PWP
Popped two balloons
My first pink cosmos bloomed!
Found the money rock and gem rock of the day and got an Emerald
Fell in a pitfall 
Sold some stuff at Retail and picked up my first dinosaur model from Cyrus
Went to Main Street and bought some new items to add to my catalog
Got my hair done at Shampoodle’s


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Quaint Painting from Redd, a Common Bed from Lolly and some yellow lilies from Mom
spoke to my villagers - visited Lolly's house
Poncho asked for a river fish so I caught him a sweetfish and received a Fiendish Shirt
sold the remaining fish caught
took Vivian round to Portia's house and received a Samurai Suit
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Eagle Pole
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
had my fortune read by Katrina
purchased a Lovely Bed and a red pansy bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Bobby Socks from Kicks
planted the flowers
scanned Beau into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood Closet
agreed to trade the Modern Wood Closet with Maple for a No.1 Shirt
visited Club L.O.L to watch K.K. and received K.K. Jongara


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Grizzly's birthday and gave him a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail with my mayor.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers with my alt.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for striking the money rock 8 times.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a Super Mushroom.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Visited Puck for the first time. He's got A LOT of furniture that I want 
Spent a couple of hours catching beetles and sharks on the island


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Screen from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - they all wanted to talk about the fireworks show
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and an Amp
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
purchased a Lucky Gold Cat, a white pansy bag and a yellow rose bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Beaded Shirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received a Volleyball Net
did some redecorating inside my home
attended the fireworks show and received a Star Bopper from Isabelle
purchased a cookie from Redd and received an Ultra Scope
caught and sold some fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Watched the first fireworks show of the year with my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- There was only one Fortune Cookie for sale so I bought it and got the Triple Bananas.
- Completed a daily Meow task by submitting a custom design for the fireworks display.
- Watched the first fireworks show of the year with my villagers.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marty visit my house
Maple asked for a pondskater so I caught her one and received a Blue-Check Tee
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and an Astro Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Zucker who was camping in town today and sold him a bee
popped a balloon and received a Hurdle
purchased a Sky Wall and a yellow tulip bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Purple Pumps from Kicks
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in an Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items to Leila on the island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought today's Fortune Cookie and got a Yellow Pikmin Hat.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Beanz

i started a new town today so i payed off my 1st loan, i got tangy to move in from wisp, im impatient so i TTed payed my 2nd loan off and visited my brothers town


----------



## serena186

Today I did some dailies and decided to look through my saved letters (aka extra storage) to see what I had to play with as far as furniture. Turns out I have a bunch of items I thought I still needed...>.> Moving pass that embarrassment, I have decided to start working on the Sanrio sets since I've yet to order them. I'm not happy that I can only order three items per character, but it is what it is. Welp, time to start grinding MEOW coupons.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
Felicity asked for a rainbow stag so I caught her one and received an Orange Jacket
caught and sold some more bugs
spoke to Sahara and received a Windflower Floor and a Pastel-Dot Wall
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Tabletop Game
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased an Alpine Low Table, white cosmos bag and white lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Pastel-Stripe Dress from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Chair
cleared out some of my home storage as it was getting quite full and continued redecorating my house interior


----------



## Kirbyz

**in my second town


recently got back into playing and found out frank moved out from my town, and he was one of my favourites. don’t worry frank, you’ll be back!
greta randomly moved into my town and she somehow chose the PERFECT spot (i was aligning my villagers in a straight line and i had removed all the paths afterwards, and she somehow moved in perfect alignment!)
found out that drago also moved in my town, but i like him, so it’s all good. only problem is he put his house right over my jacobs ladders. :-(
dug all 4 fossils, assessed them, and sold them at re-tail (all fossils already donated)
found some gyroids, me having an addiction to them, kept them
cleared out some of my storage which was long needed, as im a hoarder in game
found a lost item, reunited it with its rightful owner, cally
planted some trees, flowers, bushes, mushrooms, and four leaf clovers around my town
found 3 rare stumps cutting down trees with a regular axe, which i found surprising as im usually never so lucky
hit all the rocks in my town until i found the ore and bell rock
bought more saplings and bushes from leif, wanted to give bamboo a try so bought a single bamboo shoot as well
gave lopez a perfect orange, which seemed to make his day :-)
visited grizzly’s house, had a nice chat with him
bought a few items from t&t emporium
changed my outfit as i wanted something new
bought a new exterior design for my house as i needed a change


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Anicotti, Naomi, and Deirdre.
- Ordered a present for Cole's upcoming birthday from my catalog.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my classic table to its original condition.


----------



## Kirbyz

**in my first town

had to move curlos, one of my top three favourite villagers, out of my town to get the amiibo villagers to move out. once all the amiibo villagers are out ill search for him again
re-built the hot spring in a different area of town as i didn’t like where it was previously (i had demolished it much earlier in time)
cut down a bunch of trees to place them in different areas, as i wasn’t satisfied with the layout of them
dug up bushes, and used some other starts to place around town
added more paths that matched the theme of my town
found the ore and bell rock
dug up fossils, assessed them, and sold them at re-tail (all fossils already donated here as well)
created a summery dress design and ordered a few accessories from the kiosk that match with it
asked cyrus to refurbish a kiddie bookcase to pastel for my second character
started to decorate my third character’s house
lionel invited me over to his house, and i love the interior :-)


----------



## Altyran

I just started a new town with one of my friends that started the series with ACNH (but she got bored like I did, and I suggested she try New Leaf with me). We're in our first week, but not the first day. 

Today I: 

Reached 100% approval rating.  
Caught about 15 bugs/fish (combined not each) for the museum.  
Unlocked Tortimer Island (MINI GAMES!!!!).  
Had Zell over to see my house (he seemed disappointed).  
Got my first Axe.  
Sold a nearly full inventory of Oranges (in baskets of 9) at my friends town   
Tripped everywhere because it was a bad luck day.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by refreshing his TPC Picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my classic table from Cyrus and added it to my bathroom.


----------



## heyimsobored

Did my 3rd fashion check for Graice today. Hopefully, I'll be able to get the last upgrade for Timmy and Tommy soon; I've never had the final upgade before


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Felicity gifted me a Painter's Tee
gave Portia a pear and received a Picnic Table
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Cabin Armchair
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver and reminded him that he was travelling to China
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
purchased a Cypress Plant from Harvey's Campground
purchased a Corn Plant, red cosmos bag and white cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Bug Free-for-All Tour
caught and sold some fish and bugs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought today's Fortune Cookie and got a Bill Blaster.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by letting Saharah redecorate my home.


----------



## Kirbyz

**in my third town

dug up fossils, assessed them, donated 2/4 and sold the other 2 at retail
found the ore and bell rock, got the max amount
whitney asked to move out, and i said yes as i always want fresh new faces in this town
upgraded my house; the upstairs specifically
changed my eye colour at shampoodle
gruff asked to come over my house, and left pretty quickly (probably considering i have almost nothing in there lol)
after gruff’s disrespect of my abode i decided to buy a few items from t&t mart and add it to to my home so it atleast looks fuller until i can find better items to match well with it
bought an item from celeste on the second floor of the museum
finally decided on a spot for the cafe
bought some clothes from the able sisters as it was time for a new outfit
bought (can’t remember who’s?) cactus from re-tail that was put up on the flea market
went fishing to hopefully find some new fish this month; had no luck finding anything new
went over to shrunk to get a new joke
planted a few fruit trees around town with all the fruits i saved
watered my flowers to hopefully get a few hybrids
bought an item from harvey at the campground


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Red-Tasseled Lantern from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Poncho visit my house
visited Lolly's house and received a Reel-to-Reel that I found while snooping in her fridge
agreed to buy a Citrus Carpet from Cheri
Maple asked for something for her home so I gave her a Ranch Bookcase and received a Modern Wood Closet
Portia asked for a river fish so I caught her a Koi and received a Bunk Bed
sold the rest of the fish I caught
returned a lost item to Marty and received a durian
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Music Stand
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
purchased a Record Player, yellow violet bag and purple violet bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Pink Nightcap from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
caught some bugs - donated a petaltail dragonfly to the museum and sold the rest
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Neutral Corner


----------



## CozyVillager

Opened my mail - had a letter from Blaire
Talked to my villagers
Watered flowers
Dug up fossils and had them assessed - sold 2 of them
Picked weeds
Found Katie and lead her to another town (Thanks to @GuerreraD and @Freya_Druid!)
Obtained the Golden Slingshot
Savannah requested a fruit - I gave her a Perfect cherry and she gave me a Lantern
Found gem rock and bonus gem rock - collected 3 Rubies, 3 Sapphires, 1 Emerald, and 1 Gold Nugget
Paid Saharah 3,000 bells to redo my wallpaper and carpet - obtained a Mortar wall and Exotic rug
Bought items for my catalog at T&T Emporium, Able Sisters, and Kicks
Wendy requested furniture - I gave her a Typewriter and she gave me a Stripe TV
Sold items at Retail
Gave Shrunk a Cherry and obtained a new emote
Got my hair done at Shampoodle’s
Paid Isabelle 20,000 bells to change my town ordinance from Bell Boom to Beautiful
Wendy requested the Bell PWP
Scanned Goldie’s amiibo card and asked for a present - received a Writing desk
Visited the Campground and said hi to Blanca - ordered a Cat tower from her RV


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought today's Fortune Cookie and got a Dachshund Ornament.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Kenya.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rodeo, Rhonda, and Pango.
- Came back from Main Street and saw a scorpion just chilling next to the train station, so I caught it. I've caught one before, so this one was just for fun.


----------



## heyimsobored

Finally got around to checking out my non-mayor characters and sorting them out. I didn't want to play with them so I didn't get overwhelmed but when I checked, there wasn't really lots to do with them


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Homework Set from Poncho and a Birdbath and Extinguisher from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Felicity visit my house
Maple gifted me a Baby Bear
Marshal asked for a cicada so I caught him an evening cicada and received a Bucket
caught and sold some more bugs
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Hearth
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Basic Painting
purchased a Pot Rack and yellow pansy bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Lotus Tank Dress from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp
scanned Diana into game and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Couch


----------



## CozyVillager

Opened my mail - received a Sketchbook from Katie, a Corseted skirt from Elise, and a Cat tower from the Campground
Talked to my villagers
Dug up fossils and had them assessed - sold all 4 of them
Walt sold me a Cabin clock
Katt requested furniture - I gave her a High-end stereo and she gave me a Brown pot
Watered flowers
Picked weeds
Found gem rock and bonus gem rock - collected 2 Silver Nuggets, 2 Sapphires, 1 Amethyst, 1 Ruby, and 1 Gold Nugget
Sprinkle asked if she could come over to my house and visit
Redd was in the Town Plaza today - bought a Wild painting from him
Gave Shrunk a Banana and obtained a new emote
Bought items for my catalog at T&T Emporium
Elise suggested the Modern clock PWP
Sold items at Retail
Visited Blaire and she requested a Cherry - I gave her a Perfect cherry and she gave me a Box sofa
Redeemed 1 MEOW coupon for completing an initiative
Visited the Campground and said hi to Chip
Scanned Stitches amiibo card and asked for a present - received an Alpine closet
Got my hair done at Shampoodle’s


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought today's Fortune Cookie and got a Varia Suit.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Jay, Becky, and Zell.


----------



## Aminata

I did some daily errands, wrote Friga a musical farewell letter, and gave her a basket of perfect peaches to eat on the trip.
Now i'm happy because after seven days, Pierce finally suggested the police station project again 
Yes again, because the first time i had an accident with my 3ds that fell to the ground and shut down, luckily it didn't break, but my save of that moment was gone.
Thanks Pierce!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Basic Painting from Redd, a Kiddie Carpet from Felicity, a Bold-Check Tee from Marty and a Shaved-Ice Maker from Mom
spoke to my villagers - most of them wanted to talk about Maple's plans to leave town but she gave nothing away today when I spoke to her
agreed to buy a Painter's Tee from Lolly
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Basic Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
caught and sold some fish
purchased a Square Pavement from Nooks Homes
purchased an Editor's Desk, a Blue Wall, white cosmos bag and yellow pansy bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Pink Sneakers from Kicks
planted the flowers
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received an Effects Rack
attended the Fireworks Show and purchased multiple cookies from Redd's stall until I received a prize winning ticket - traded it in for a Miniature Car


----------



## CozyVillager

Opened my mail - received a forged Wild painting from Redd, a Queen from Sprinkle, a Kiddie stereo from Savannah, and a letter from Wendy
Found bell rock and gem rock - collected bells and 1 Ruby
Talked to my villagers
Dug up fossils and had them assessed - sold all 4 of them
Picked weeds
Visited the Campground and said hi to Saharah - ordered an Aquarius urn from her RV
Watered flowers
Popped a balloon present - received a Balloon wall
Sold items at Retail
Bought items for my catalog at T&T Emporium, GracieGrace, and Able Sisters
Attended the Fireworks Show and bought a Fortune cookie from Redd - won a Lovely phone
Scanned Rosie’s amiibo card and asked for a present - received a Spinning wheel


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the fireworks show with them.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the fireworks show with them.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by submitting a custom design for the fireworks show.


----------



## CozyVillager

Opened my mail - received Yellow glasses from Sprinkle and an Aquarius urn from the Campground
Dug up fossils and had them assessed - sold 3 of them
Visited the Campground and said hi to Franklin
Found bell rock and gem rock - collected bells and a Silver nugget
Popped 4 balloon presents - received a Parquet floor, Florence flask, Balloon vanity, and Large alpine table
Picked weeds
Redeemed 4 MEOW coupons for completing initiatives
Went fishing
Caught bugs
Paid Saharah 3,000 bells to redo my wallpaper and carpet - obtained an Illusion wall and Ancient tile
Talked to my villagers
Sold items at Retail
Got my hair done at Shampoodle’s
Shook trees - caught Bees, picked up Beehives, received bells and a Bucket
Sold Elise a Bee
Scanned Katt’s amiibo card and asked for a present - received an Oval clock
Savannah requested a Perfect fruit - I gave her a Perfect cherry and she gave me a Tearoom wall
Wendy gave me a Pineapple bed
Watered flowers
Gave Shrunk a Cherry and obtained a new emote


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Portia visit my house
gave Vivian an apple that she asked for and received an Opulent Rug
Lolly asked for some new furniture for her home so I gave her a Cabana Lamp and received a Hospital Screen
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Go Board
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to India
purchased a Neon Sign, Lovely Carpet and white lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Heart Hairpin from Able Sisters
agreed to trade the Neon Sign with Maple for a Mint Gingham Shirt
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered a gift for Cole's birthday tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Diva, Jay, and Zell.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought today's Fortune Cookie and got a Coin.
- Bought a classic bookcase and got Cyrus started on refurbishing it to violet brown.


----------



## GuerreraD

- I delivered a package to Diana from her _next door_ neighbour Rory (pretty sure the lion has the hots for the herbivore) 
- Went for a dive to escape the summer heat, found a scallop and gave it to Pascal
- Brought Marshal a healthy breakfast, one of our town-signature perfect peaches
- Chatted with Dobie, he was grumbling about not understanding modern fashion trends and sticking to his well-worn vest
- Bought some shoes even when I totally don't need them, because poor Kicks also has to feed
- Went to Brewster, asked for my usual, and I got served some random thing (as aaalways...)
- I fed the birds with Harvey
- Alice asked me about my favourite flower and she deduced that I was an awesome person 
- Curlos was walking around with his net out and offered to protect me from the bugs (You suave flatterer!)
- Zucker told me about his last night dream, where the both of us fought and devoured a giant dessert
- Diva pretty much invited herself to my house. But that's ok because she's always welcome!
- Flurry was worried about her catchphrase, I convinced her it was fine


----------



## Aminata

I finally remodeled my house inside and out, sold the old stuff, moved some flowers around.. quarreled with Sly, and was glad i got a letter from my mommy, she sent me a fan with it and she was talking about the time i was kid and i used to ran around saying "I am a alien from the planet Zeebortron" yeah good times mom!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Sitar from Gulliver and a Lovely Wall Clock from Portia
spoke to Phineas and received the Good Shopper Badge
spoke to my villagers - Maple finally bought up moving away, which I'd already heard from all our neighbours, so I put a stop to it today
returned an item from Vivian to Lolly and received a Green Lamp
Marty asked for something for his home so I gave him some Crayons and he gave me his Pompompurin Pudding in return
gave Marshal a pear and received a Funky-Dot Tank
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Tricycle
agreed to sell a bee to Cheri
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
caught and sold some fish 
spoke to Sahara and received a Rose Wall and a Modern Tile
purchased a Billiard Table, white lily bag and yellow rose bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Basketball Shoes from Kicks
planted the flowers
scanned Beau into town and asked for a gift - received a Lunar Rover which I then agreed to sell to Portia


----------



## Nenya

Wrong game!


----------



## HistoryH22

*Finally, oh finally, got the Famous Painting for my museum. Im slowly but surely nearing the completion of my art section.
*Got Erik and Merengue perfect fruits (still no pictures, boo).
*Dug up Roscoe's time capsule.
*Paid off a house loan.
*Visited a few dream towns!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Cole's birthday and gave him a present from both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my classic bookcase from Cyrus and, since I got another one, I got him started on refurbishing it to violet brown.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Jester Tank from Marty as a thank you for saving him in a dream
spoke to my visitors - visited Marshal's house
agreed to let Cheri visit my house
delivered a gift from Portia to Maple and received a Grape-Stripe Shirt
played hide-and-seek with Vivian, Cheri and Felicity and received an Astro Chair
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Robo-Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Wistful Painting
purchased an Arcade Machine, white lily bag and white violet bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Black Tights from Kicks 
planted the flowers
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Saddle Fence
caught some bugs and fish - donated a Walking Leaf to the museum and sold the rest


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Aminata

(Kelli)
I moved a few things around, watered the flowers and found the real mayor running away from some bees.
I left three golden nuggets with Cyrus, i need to go get them later, what will he do?
(Venus)
I watched the weather forecast and then went on my daily fossil hunt, Isabelle invited me to celebrate the opening of the police station, talked to the able sisters and made a new dress, grabbed coffee at the brewster.. tripped and dropped everything :c i was bitten by bees and falls into a pitfal too, i think i should have stayed home today :s
(Turnip)
I woke up and ate an apple,  looked out the window and saw the mayor running from bees how funny hahaha XD
I played a little on my wii u, got tired i thought I'd better go back to sleep...


----------



## heyimsobored

Not my town, but I went through my bother's old town (he doesn't play anymore) and got all the items and money and put them in the plaza, waiting for me to go through it all and decide what I want to keep or sell. Once I'm done, I'm gonna reset and see how much money I get from that


----------



## JemAC

opened mail - received the Wistful Painting from Redd, a Rococo Candlestick from Cheri, a Green Lamp from Marshal and some New Year's Cards from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - gave Marty a cherry and received a Lovely Carpet
dug up the time capsule that I'd previously buried for Portia and received a Water Bird
Marshal asked for a piece of long furniture so I gave him a Modern Wood Table and received a Donut Stool
agreed to buy a Modern Tile from Poncho
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lemon Table
agreed to trade the Lemon Table with Lolly for a Happi Tee
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Wistful Painting
sold fruit and seashells
caught and sold some fish
purchased a Library Wall, a Wash Station and a red pansy bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Karaoke System


----------



## CozyVillager

Opened my mail - had a letter from Eugene
Talked to my villagers
Dug up fossils and had them assessed - sold 2 of them
Walt requested I make a delivery to Sprinkle - received a Pear from Sprinkle
Lobo requested a Perfect fruit - I gave him a Perfect cherry and he gave me a Kiddie dresser
Found bell rock and gem rock - collected bells and an Emerald
Savannah gave me a new nickname
Katt asked if she could come over to my house and visit
Popped a balloon present - received a Balloon clock
Played hide-and-seek with Elise, Savannah, and Katt - received a Blue wardrobe in the mail from Elise
Picked weeds
Gave Shrunk a Cherry and obtained a new emote
Sold items at Retail
Got my hair done at Shampoodle’s
Bought items for my catalog at T&T Emporium and Able Sisters
Lobo requested a new greeting
Scanned Aurora’s amiibo card and asked for a present - received a Polka-dot table
Visited the Campground and said hi to Joan - ordered a Tokonoma, Zodiac boar, and Shoji screen from her RV
Caught bugs
Spork asked if he could come over to my house and visit


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: India.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Stopped Cole from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Vivian visit my house
Lolly mentioned leaving town but I stopped her
delivered a gift from Poncho to Felicity - received a Funky-Dot Tank
visited Cheri's house
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
Cookie was camping in town today so I visited her and purchased a Lovely Love Seat
visited Harvey's Campground and purchased a Large Tea Table
purchased a Parlor Wall, a Phone Box and a red cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Pink Wave Tank from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Well
caught and sold some bugs


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying off 5000 bells of my current loan.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought today's fortune cookie and got the Toad Hat.


----------



## Mayor Tea

I sat on a stump on the beach and did nothing for awhile lol
I hung out with Eunice at her house
Just expanded my house, so I made myself a kitchen
Put down a new public work project (Flower clock)
Did the dailies- Hitting rocks, digging up fossils, etc
Accessed fossils
Now I'm waiting for Retail and the shops to open


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pendulum Clock from Vivian, a Golf Bag from Cheri and a Stone Wall from Fang
spoke to my villagers - agreed to trade the Stone Wall with Marshal for a U-R-Here Tee
agreed to buy a Pothos from Maple
returned a lost item to Marty and received a Library Wall
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Robo-Dresser and a Grass Standee
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Poinsettia, a white violet bag, a white cosmos bag and a Corkboard from T&T Emporium
purchased a Dazed Dress from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Wolfgang into game and asked for a gift - received a Lunch Tray
visited Club L.O.L and attended the K.K. concert - received K.K. Groove


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my mayor by getting a song from K.K.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Sunflower Tee from Marty
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Sky Wall from Vivian
Lolly gifted me a Natty Tee and a Windflower Floor
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Paulownia Closet
bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
caught some fish - donated a dorado to the museum
agreed to sell a black bass to Cheri and sold the remaining fish at Re-Tail
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
purchased a Blue Party Dress, a Hawthorn Bonsai and a red pansy bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Prep-School Uniform from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a Baby Bed
attended the Fireworks Show and purchased one of Redd's Cookies - received a Lovely Phone


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by submitting a custom design for the Fireworks Show.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a red cosmos bag from Maple
spoke to my villagers - buried a time capsule for Cheri
Marty gifted me a Modern Wood Sofa
visited Portia's house and purchased her Regal Lamp
gave Marshal a cherry and received an Executive Toy
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Blue Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Easter Island
purchased a Tacky Sweater, Floral Wall, yellow rose bag and sun cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Crocheted Tights from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs
did some redecorating inside my house


----------



## heyimsobored

Went through the stuff in my bother's town and sold what I didn't want and kept what I did. I mostly kept unorderables as most of the stuff he had didn't interest me. I got a bunch of bells out of it though. After that, I sold the town to tom nook and transferred all the money onto my main town. I'm probably gonna use the town for time traveling and other stuff I wouldn't rather do in my main town


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Moai Statue from Gulliver, a Large Magazine Rack from Portia and a Sleek Wall from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - stopped Fang from Leaving town
gave Marshal a cherry and received a Cabin Chair
caught a fruit beetle for Maple and received a Big Bro's Tee
took Fang round to Cheri's house so she could suggest giving him a makeover (it didn't go down well) - received a Ranch Wall Rack
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Robo-Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd and purchased a Calm Painting
visited Harvey's Campground and purchased a Store Shelf
purchased a Stained Glass Lamp, a Planter, white lily bag and yellow lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Black Leggings from Kicks
planted the flowers
agreed to trade the Stained Glass Window with Lolly for a Western Fence
caught and sold some fish
scanned Fauna into game and asked for a gift - received a Hammock
Marshal visited my house
wished on some shooting stars during my towns meteor shower


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Scanned in Julia's Amiibo card and purchased a candelabra, round-cloth table, and herringbone floor.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Four Lamp from Wishy the Star, a Calm Painting from Redd, a Forest Umbrella from Lolly and some Fireworks Paper from Mom
spoke to my villagers - gave Cheri a pear and received a Three-Ball Tee
Marshal asked for a small piece of furniture so I gave him a Poinsettia and received a Wobbelina
dug up a time capsule that I'd previously buried for Maple and received a Modern Wood Sofa
Portia asked for a river fish so I caught her a goldfish and received a Biwa Lute
sold the other fish that I caught
returned a lost item to Marty and received a Sno-Cone Tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Djimbe Drum
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold - tried donating the Calm Painting but it turned out I'd previously donated one to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
agreed with Marshal that he should purchase a Classic Wall Shelf from Re-Tail
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
purchased a Modern Screen, Blue Dotted Dress, Sweater Dress and white violet bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
popped two balloons - received a Balloon Closet and a Balloon Sofa


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek versus Diva, Hans, and Bruce.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got the items I ordered from Julia's RV yesterday and added the herringbone floor and candelabra to my house.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing the round-cloth table. I'll probably try out a couple of different looks before I settle on something.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Cabin Chair from Maple
spoke to my villagers - Cheri gifted me a Chevron Shirt
gave Felicity an apple and received a Black Leather Jacket
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells, a Vintage Telephone and a Judge's Bell
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
spoke to Sahara and received a Cityscape Wall and a Basement Floor
purchased a Citrus Wall and a Yellow Dotted Dress from T&T Emporium
purchased some Green Sandals from Kicks
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Bunnie into game and asked for a gift - received a Dentist's Chair
cleared out some of the storage in my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Singapore.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling an item at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek versus Diva, Yuka, and Bruce.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Sweden.
- Picked up my round-cloth table from Cyrus.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my regal bed to royal purple for Rhonda.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Baby Panda from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - all wanted to talk about todays Bug-Off
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells, a Kiddie Bureau and a Small Magazine Rack
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
took part in the Bug-Off - received an Ice-Cream Case and a Firefly Lamp from bugs caught and took 1st place with a bee
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
purchased a Dollhouse Dress, red pansy bag and red lily bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Bug Free-for-All Tour and Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Rosie into my town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Wardrobe


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony and cheered for my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Picked up my regal bed from Cyrus and got him started on a different color combination for my round-cloth table.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show with them.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found out Deirdre is thinking of moving, but she didn't ping me today so I'll have to catch her another day.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show with them.
- Found out Bruce is thinking of moving, but he didn't ping me today so I'll have to catch him another day.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my round-cloth table again with a different color combination.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Tricycle from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
gave Felicity a pear and received a Big-Dot Tee
visited Cheri's house
Vivian asked for something for her home home so I gave her a Gerbera and received an Hourglass
Maple gifted me a Misty Tee
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Exotic Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon - received a Rocking Horse
purchased a Regal Carpet and a yellow violet bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Black Pumps from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received an Alarm Clock
did some more redecorating inside my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show with them.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show with them.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my round-cloth table again with a different color combination.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pine Chair from Cheri and a Tan Puffy Vest from Marty
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marshal visit my house
delivered a gift from Portia to Marty and received a Swell Tee
Felicity asked for a horned beetle so I caught her a Horned Dynastid and received a Trunk Measure
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Judge's Bell
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
visited Redd and purchased a Solemn Painting
purchased an Exotic Rug, a Pink Party Dress, white violet bag and white lily bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hide-and-Seek Tour and Official Balloon-Hunt Tour
purchased a Mermaid Bed
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Bam into game and asked for a gift - received a Revolving Spice Rack


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my round-cloth table again with a different color combination.


----------



## heyimsobored

Finally got my last fashion check for Gracie! Hopefully, I'll get the final shop upgrade now. It's definitely been open for more than 30 days, and I've probably spent 100,000 bells there now, but we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Solemn Painting from Redd, a Groovy Wall from Marshal and a yellow rose bag from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - visited Marshal's house
took Maple to visit Cheri and received an Iron Frame
delivered a gift from Fang to Lolly and received a Sunset Tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Washer/Dryer
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Solemn Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Beacon Fire
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
placed some orders with Pascal at Harvey's Campground
purchased a Green Rug, Floppy Hat and red tulip bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Patchwork Sofa


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my round-cloth table again with a different color combination.


----------



## JemAC

opened mail - received my campground orders and a Modern Tile from Marshal
spoke to villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
buried a time capsule for Portia
visited Cheri’s house
Marshal asked for something small for his home so I gave him a Holly Bonsai and received a Playroom Wall
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Ranch Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver and helped him remember that he was travelling to Belgium 
popped two balloons and received a Patchwork Table and a Balloon Dresser
agreed to trade the Patchwork Table with Poncho for a Folk Guitar
purchased a Neutral Wall and a Tartan-Plaid Outfit from T&T Emporium
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Bug Free-for-All Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Diana into game and asked for a gift - received an Automatic Washer


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Wrote Rhonda a letter and gifted her a royal purple regal bed.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing another regal bed to royal blue for Yuka.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Manneken Pis from Gulliver and a Hearth from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a No. 5 Shirt from Marty
Cheri asked for something for her home so I gave her a Stair Dresser and received a Classic Wardrobe
delivered a gift from Vivian to Maple and received a Biwa Lute
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Garbage Pail
hit rocks - received bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Rocket and a red lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased an Emerald Polka Skirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
did some redecorating inside my home
scanned Whitney into town and asked for a gift - received a Massage Chair


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Russia.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my round-cloth table again with a different color combination.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Scotland.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mixer from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - stopped Marty from leaving
Poncho gifted me a Comedian's Outfit
Lolly asked for a golden stag so I caught her one and received a Mini Circuit
Maple gifted me a Record Player
spoke to Sahara and received a Lunar Horizon Wall and a Lab Floor
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Fire Hydrant
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
visited Nook's Homes and requested the Brick Exterior for my home
purchased a Rococo Bed and a sun cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Nebula Shirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received a Traffic Cone
attended K.K.'s concert at Club L.O.L and received Space K.K.


----------



## heyimsobored

The T&T emporium opened today! Honestly, it feels very strange to have it in my town. Normally, I would stop playing before getting to that point and then reset. Really glad I just continued the same save file I had


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## toxapex

I passed the final(?) gracie fashion check >:]

I also planted some hedges and funded a torch PWP...
Speaking of PWPs, shep suggested the chair statue thing (he has been suggesting everything BUT the totem pole i need )


----------



## Aminata

I have paid the old Nook for a second floor, did my daily hunt for fosils ive found 4 this time uhh niiice!
For some reason, can't find the money stone but i found a sapphire today
talked with Jambette and she gave me a uncommon shirt, i visited Tangy and she said she was looking for a uncommon shirt for a long time i sold mine for her 45 bells she was so happy she put it on right away ♥
i finally made my town flag and have put we are the champions as my town tune.
Ah and Ankha made funny about Deirdre and Coach being a couple hmmm interesting


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy an Astro Dresser from Cheri
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Blue Cabinet
agreed to trade the Blue Cabinet with Marty for a Ceramic Tile
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Manor Wall
caught and sold some fish
purchased a Modern Screen from T&T Emporium
purchased a Lacy White Tank from Able Sisters
picked up some flowers that had grown out of control
scanned Poppy into game and asked for a gift - received a Mountain Bike
attended the Fireworks Show and received a Flower Bopper from Isabelle
purchased one of Redd’s Cookies and received an Ultra Machine


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the final Fireworks Show of the summer with my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the final Fireworks Show of the summer with my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task by submitting a custom design for the Fireworks Show.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got on at 7:45 this morning, the town is still as sleepy as it was before, and I discovered a Jacobs Ladder near my cliff! I talked to Isabelle and sure enough I have finally reached perfect town status. I'm glad I was able to accomplish this while keeping the town as natural and "forest" looking as possible. 

now to wait 15 days for that gold watering can!


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Portia asked for a catfish so I caught her one and received a Beaded Shirt
agreed to trade a black bass with Maple in exchange for a Frilly Apron
sold other fish caught
agreed to buy a Citrus Tee from Lolly
dug up a time capsule I'd previously buried for Cheri and received a Cafe Tee
Maple asked for something small for her home so I gave her a Paper Lantern and received a Regal Table
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lunch Tray
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
sold fruit and seashells
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
placed some orders with Blanca at Harvey's Campground
purchased a sun cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Flowery Tee from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
scanned Whitney into town and asked for a gift - received a Mini Lamp


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.

I didn't have time to play in Nocturne today.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and a Kiddie Bookcase from Marty
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
agreed to let Portia visit my house
Felicity asked for a large item for her home so I gave her a Ranch Table and received a Green Bed
Marty gifted me a Citrus Tank
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Cardboard Box
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Lady Palm and a red Lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Ballet Outfit and a Black Formal Skirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and went on the Giant Dragonfly Tour
caught and sold some fish and bugs
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Candy Jar


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests. 
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests. 
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## BluebearL

Had some time to get back into it!
-Scanned in Marty's RV and ordered a few pieces of furniture+invited him to move into my town (it is all cubs atm)
-Got a much-needed haircut so that I could remove my wig
-Watered all of my flowers
-Went over to Kody's house which has some pretty cool theming going on!


----------



## mrbeanfan64

i made some paths for my village
built a fence around my house
bought some things from nooks cranny
celebrated Audie's birthday
happy birthday Audie


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an Ironing Set from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Checkered Tile from Fang
Felicity asked for another item for her home so I gave her a Mugho Bonsai and received a Storefront
Maple gifted me a Morning Glory
agreed to trade the Morning Glory with Portia for a Lovely Armoire
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Classic Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
Lucy was camping in town so I visited her - sold her a beehive and purchased a Go Board
visited Redd and purchased a Jolly Painting
purchased a Chocolate Fountain, a Rubber Tree, sun cosmos bag and yellow tulip bag from T&T Emporium
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
caught and sold some fish
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Range


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Hamlet, Grizzly, and Anicotti.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Bruce, Rodeo, and Pango.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Japan.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Jolly Painting from Redd
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marty visit my house
Poncho gifted me a Classic Wall Shelf
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Portable Toilet
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
agreed to sell the ruby to Portia
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Jolly Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Portugal
popped a balloon and received a Soda Fountain
purchased a Rococo Sofa and a white lily bag from T&T Emporium 
planted the flowers
scanned Kidd into town and received a Potty
traded the Potty with Fang in exchange for a Flashy Suit
caught some fish - donated a coelacanth and a saddled bichir to the museum
traded another saddled bichir with Marshal for a Sailor's Tee and a black bass with Marty for a Red-Bar Tee
sold the remaining fish caught


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Metroid and Triple Bananas.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Rooster of Barcelos from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - visited Maple’s house
Poncho asked for something for his home so I gave him a Dracaena and received a Cabin Bed
Lolly asked for a blue marlin so I did a lot of fishing but was unable to catch her one
agreed to sell a saw shark to Marshal and sold the remaining fish at Re-Tail
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Theremin
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received an Old Brick Wall
placed some orders with Pascal at Harvey’s Campground 
purchased an Arched Window, yellow violet bag and white cosmos bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Pink Sneakers from Kicks 
planted the flowers
caught and sold some bugs - donated a cricket to the museum
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Bug Zapper
did a bit of redecorating inside my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pipe and a Blue Pikmin Hat.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - Lolly gifted me a Soccer Tee
Portia asked for an ocean fish so I caught her a shark and received her picture in return  
sold the other fish caught
gave Felicity a cherry and received a Modern Wood Stool
Marshal asked for something for his home so I gave him a Coconut Palm and received a Coat Hanger
spoke to Sahara and received a Pastel-Dot Wall and a Daisy Meadow
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Bishop
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received another Silver Slingshot
visited Nook’s Homes and requested a Picket Fence
purchased a Regal Wall Lamp and an Owl Clock from T&T Emporium
purchased some Purple Pumps from Kicks
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Official Item-Matching Tour and an Elite Ore-Hunter Tour
scanned Bam into town and asked for a gift - received a Retro Fridge
attended K.K.‘s concert and received K.K. Oasis


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rodeo, Diva, and Becky.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Triple Bananas and bamboo flooring.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - stopped Vivian from leaving
gave Fang a pear and received a Flight-Crew Shirt
agreed to let Portia visit my house
returned a lost item to Cheri and received a durian
delivered a gift from Marty to Vivian and received a cherry
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Astro Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Paper Tiger
visited Harvey’s Campground and purchased a Flower Wreath 
purchased a Sweets Sofa, an Alpine Rug and a white pansy bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Red Boat Shoes from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish - donated a piranha to the museum
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Deer Scare


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Rodeo gave me another copy of his picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Varia Suit and a Super Star.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell my Alpine Rug to Fang
Vivian asked for a mosquito but I was unable to catch her one despite finding a lot of them every other day
agreed to let Maple visit my house
Lolly asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Morning Glory and received her crucian carp in return
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped two balloons and received a Balloon Floor and a Candy Machine
visited Redd and purchased a Famous Painting 
purchased a Watermelon Chair from T&T Emporium
purchased some White Stockings from Kicks
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour and Official Labyrinth Tour
purchased an Orange Wet Suit and a Mermaid Dresser
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Counter


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Dalmation Ornament and a Wii U Console.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Famous Painting ordered from Redd and a Country Guitar from Maple
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marshal visit my house
delivered a gift from Marty to Cheri and received a Grape-Stripe Shirt
Lolly asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Cuckoo Clock and received a Stripe Bathroom Sink
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Minimalist Vanity
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Famous Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
caught and sold some fish
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
placed some orders with Franklin at Harvey's Campground
purchased a Fan Palm and a yellow lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Night-Sky Tee from Able Sisters 
planted the flowers
spoke to Isabelle and requested to start a PWP for a Lighthouse - donated the full amount to pay it off
scanned Wolfgang into town and asked for a gift - received a Sphinx
did some more redecorating inside my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Master Sword and a Red Pikmin Hat.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Mexico.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
Fang asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Letter Set and received a Neutral Floor
delivered a gift from Portia to Marshal and received a Green Tie-Dye Tee
Poncho gifted me a Table Lamp
Marty asked for a butterfly so I caught him a monarch butterfly and received a Striking Outfit
caught some others bugs - donated a red dragonfly to the museum and sold the rest
returned a lost item to Vivian and received a Watermelon Chair
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Low Screen
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
placed some orders with Wendell at Harvey's Campground
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp
purchased a white cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Orange Sandals from Kicks
planted the flowers
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Desk


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Hamlet, Hugh, and Colton.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Master Sword and a Blue Pikmin Hat.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Sahara.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my orders from the campground, a Tennis Table from Lolly and a Spaceman Sam from Mom
spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell the Spaceman Sam to Cheri
delivered a gift from Marty to Lolly and received an Argyle Knit Shirt
agreed to let Fang visit my house
Poncho asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Tall Mini Cactus and received an Office Locker
dug up the time capsule I’d previously buried for Portia and received a Mobile
spoke to Sahara and received a Garden Wall and a Red Tile Floor
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Blue Clock
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
purchased a Caladium and a yellow violet bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Star Tights from Kicks 
planted the flowers 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant-Dragonfly Tour and the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Bam into town and asked for a gift - received a Water Bird


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a 1-Up Mushroom and a Super Star.
- Received a rococo wardrobe from Wishy the Star and got Cyrus started on refurbishing it to gothic black.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell my Caladium to Portia
buried a time capsule for Marshal
Felicity asked for a cicada but I was unable to find one around my town
caught and sold some other bugs - donated a bell cricket to the museum
Maple asked for something to replace her Quince Bonsai so I gave her a Jasmine Bonsai and received a Desk Light
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Massage Chair and a Lovely Kitchen
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and tried to tell him he was travelling to Thailand but it should've been Vietnam
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
purchased an Aloe and a red tulip bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Gray Tights from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
did a little more redecorating inside my home
invited Chai to Harvey's Campground and placed some orders


----------



## clipartghost

Papi invited me over at his house, and he made the delightful offer to sell me some furniture. Left with the froggy chair  He's not my favorite, and actually said he would move out but I still convinced him to stay, exactly for this opportunity... Had been waiting on it for a month. Yay!!
Basement expanded, I've still got to expand all the 3 rooms of my house on the first floor (and then expand all 5 rooms... one last time each). The mansion's coming together.
Perfect fruit were premium at Re-Tail, I was too tired to grind for money so this was great. I built a hammock Public Works Project and got a haircut.
Had Dotty visit my house, and ran favors for Walt. I couldn't get Margie her mantis orchid, but she forgives me!
Completed 2 easy MEOW incentives and got a cool item from Harvey. Shouldn't have exchanged my coupons for bells the other day, but it's all good.
Watered my flowers! So many were wilting.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 of my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Block and a Hero's Cap.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and a gold coin from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
delivered a gift from Poncho to Marty and received a Kiwi Tee
agreed to trade the Kiwi Tee with Vivian for a Crewel Tee
gave Cheri a cherry and received a Hot Spring Tee
agreed to buy a Wild Painting from Marshal
Marty asked for a rainbow stag but I was unable to find one for him
caught and sold some other bugs
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Karaoke System
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
agreed to trade the silver nugget with Felicity for a Cafe Tee
had daily fossils assessed and sold - tried donating the Wild Painting to the museum but it was a fake
sold fruit and seashells
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
placed some orders with Jingle at Harvey’s Campground 
visited Club L.O.L and gave Shrunk a cherry - received the outrage reaction
purchased a Croton and a white cosmos bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Plaid Cami Dress from Able Sisters 
planted the flowers 
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Chair


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Blue Falcon and a Blue Pikmin Hat.
- Picked up my rococo wardrobe from Cyrus and got him started on refurbishing a regal vanity to royal blue.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

attended my birthday party at Maple’s house, along with Cheri and Marshal, and received a Birthday Sign
opened the mail - received my campground orders, a Stripe TV from Lolly, an Exotic Bureau from Vivian and a Microscope from Mom
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Portia to Marty and received a Relay Tank
Marshal asked for a butterfly so I caught him a monarch butterfly and received a No 4 Shirt
caught and sold some other bugs
agreed to visit Maple’s house (again)
shook trees - collected bells, a Raccoon Figurine and a Paulownia Closet 
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Chic Wall
purchased a Paper Wall Lamp and a white pansy bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Red Grid Skirt from Able Sisters 
planted the flowers 
scanned Fauna into town and asked for a gift - received a Billiard Table
did a bit more redecorating inside my home


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got another Blue Falcon and a Fire Bar.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received a Diner Tile from Maple
spoke to my villagers - agreed to visit Felicity's house
Marshal asked for an ocean fish so I caught him a clownfish and received a Backyard Fence
sold the remaining ocean fish that I caught 
Portia gifted me a Metal Guitar
Lolly asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Pop-up Book and received the bee that she replaced with her new book
agreed to trade the bee with Vivian for a Chick Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Cabin Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Rolf who was camping in town today and agreed to buy a Time Clock from him
placed some orders with Blanca at Harvey's Campground
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Palace Tile, yellow pansy bag and red cosmos bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Blue Flannel Shirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received a Pear Dresser


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Bruce gave me another copy of his picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got Midna's Mask and a Virtual Boy.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and a Modern Wood Sofa from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell a Chick Tee to Marty
gave Cheri an apple and received a Lovely Tee
agreed to visit Marshal's house
Vivian asked for an ocean fish so I caught her a ray and received a Wobbelina
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Russia
caught some more fish and agreed to trade a sea bass with Fang in exchange for a Copy Machine
sold the remaining fish caught
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Cabin Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Lamp
visited Frank, who was camping in town today, and purchased a Modern Wood Lamp from him following a game of higher or lower
gave Shrunk a lemon and learnt the Daydreaming reaction
visited Nooks Homes and requested the Brick Pavement modification for my home
purchased a Sweets Mini Lamp and a white lily bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Brown Socks from Kicks
planted the flowers
invited Etoile to the campground and placed some orders with her


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Diva, Hans, and Yuka.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Wii Balance Board and a bug zapper.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders, a Matryoshka from Gulliver and a Modern Wood Lamp from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Fang visit my home
won a game of hide-and-seek against Marshal, Lolly and Felicity and received a Bass
visited Portia’s house
Maple asked for a replacement for her black bass so I gave her a Candy Jar and received the fish in return
agreed to trade the black bass with Fang for a Frilly Apron
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a CD Shelf
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
placed some orders with Joan at Harvey’s Campground 
visited Redd and purchased a Warm Painting 
caught some fish - donated a pike to the museum
agreed to trade a bluegill with Vivian in exchange for an Opulent Rug
sold the remaining fish caught
have Shrunk an apple and learnt the Surprised reaction
purchased a Mosaic Tile and a red cosmos bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Ballet Outfit from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received an Automatic Washer


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Dalmation Ornament and a Bad Bro's Stache.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders, the Warm Painting from Redd, a Juicy-Apple TV from Fang and a Maze Floor from Portia
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Cheri visit my house
Lolly asked for a new piece of furniture for her home so I gave her an Owl Clock and received a Cabana Lamp
agreed to sell the Maze Floor to Maple
Marshal asked for an arapaima so I caught him one and received a Rococo Wardrobe
sold the other fish I caught while looking for the arapaima
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Robo-TV
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Warm Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Ball Return
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
gave Shrunk a pear and learnt the Pride reaction
purchased a Dollhouse and yellow tulip bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Pink PJ Shirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
did a bit of redecorating inside my home and cleared out a few more items that I didn't need
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Table


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Received a rococo wardrobe from Wishy the Star.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Pipe and a Wii U Console.


----------



## Orius

I bought New Leaf today (along with a second-hand Animal Crossing version of 3DS XL), but it's all very overwhelming (reminding me of my first day on New Horizons), and because my 3DS is pre-owned, I had some trouble with my Nintendo Network ID and had to create a new one.

Overall, the experience has left me quite exhausted. I'm still looking forward to my adventures in New Leaf... but man, I need a break. I've finished setting up my home (somewhat haphazardly), and I've Googled a walkthrough to help me with my first week. So it shouldn't be a biggie to jump back in once I get my energy back.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - Vivian asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Zen Tea Set and received the bee it replaced in return
returned a lost item to Marshal and received a Blue Down Jacket
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Stripe Sofa
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara and received a Basement Wall and an Exotic Rug
gave Shrunk an apple and learnt the Distress reaction
requested the Brown Roof renovation from Nooks Homes
purchased a Round Cactus and a red pansy bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Slippers from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught some fish - agreed to trade an arapaima with Fang in exchange for a Fern Tee
sold the remaining fish caught
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Bug Free-for-All Tour
caught and sold some sea creatures
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Table


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Denmark.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Metroid and a Blue Falcon.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Orius

It was a bit of a struggle, but I eventually figured out how to get my basic tools; the shovel and net I bought from Nookling Junction, the fishing rod I got from Isabelle after several pestering. Still need the slingshot though; several balloon floated by while I stood helplessly.

Donated quite a bit of stuff to the museum. I also realized that the "shut my eyes and listen" fishing trick doesn't work as well in 3DS compared to the Switch. Really needed to rely on my eyes for this one. Thank god there's no "Cast Master" initiative. I'll probably fail the one that asked me to catch a pike since they apparently appear only from 4am to 9pm, and it's now 11pm in my area. Oh well.

Planted a few oranges and the pears Isabelle gave me... then she told me to watch out where I plant or risk them wilting... Sigh. I tried to dig out one of the pear saplings and the sapling just disappeared, unlike in NH. lol

Bought myself a bed, much earlier than I did in NH, so that's something. Also got my Amiibo working, but can't get Merry to move in yet because "there's a big event on the island" at the moment.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - stopped Vivian from moving
Lolly gifted me an Exotic Chair
agreed to sell the Exotic Chair to Fang
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Sleek Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
took part in today's Bug-Off and received a Wall Fan, a Honeybee Chest, a Spiderweb Clock and a Beetle Chair
attended the awards ceremony and received the Gold Trophy for coming in 1st place, in front of Vivian and Lolly, with a horned atlas that I'd saved from my last trip to Tortimer Island
popped a balloon and received a Golden Slingshot
gave Shrunk a lemon and learnt the Worry reaction
purchased a Rubber Tree and a white tulip bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some White Socks from Kicks
planted the flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Kidd into town and asked for a gift - received a Candy Jar
attended K.K. Sliders concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Bazaar


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Bug-Off Ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to 5 villagers.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Bug-Off Ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying 5,000 bells towards my loan.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Kart and a Block Floor.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received a Robo-Sofa from Vivian
spoke to Phones and received the Town Concierge Badge
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Portia to Fang and received Fang's Picture 
won a game of hide-and-seek against Poncho, Portia and Vivian and received a Barber's Pole
agreed to sell the Barber's Pole to Maple
Marty asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Sea Globe and received the Crayons it replaced
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells, a Go Board and a Computer Desk
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Home-Computer Desk
purchased a Shopping Bag and a Watermelon from Harvey's Campground
gave Shrunk a pear and learnt the Shyness reaction
purchased a Plaza Tile and a yellow violet bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Gray Formal Skirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
went diving and donated a clam, a sweet shrimp and a pearl oyster to the museum
sold the remaining sea creatures caught
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Lamp


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Bill Blaster and Majora's Mask.


----------



## Orius

9/20
Not much today as I only got to play it late at night, when all the buildings and shops are closed. That's one QoL feature NH has over NL, I guess, amenities still opened no matter how late it gets. Also...


It's Autumn Moon Day today, so I got a wheat bundle from Isabelle.
Donated a stego torso to the museum.
Met Teddy, the new villager.
Katt is also moving in, having her spot reserved.
Had Merry finally begin her move-in using her Amiibo card.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Work Shirt from Marty
spoke to Isabelle in the plaza and received a Veggie Basket in celebration of the Autumn Moon - though this meant I couldn't start a new pwp after forgetting to visit the Town Hall yesterday 
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Green Wall from Lolly
Poncho asked for a wharf roach but I was unable to catch him one as I accidentally chased away the only one I saw along the beach
delivered a gift from Felicity to Vivian and received Vivian's Picture - sadly this means I'll soon be moving Vivian out of town as she's already a permanent villager on my NH island
visited Brewster's Cafe and joined Maple for a coffee - Brewster offered me some work once I'd finished the coffee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lunar Rover
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
caught and sold some fish
visited Harvey's Campground and purchased an Imperial Chair
gave Shrunk a cherry and learnt the Bashfulness reaction
purchased a Mugho Bonsai, red cosmos bag and yellow pansy bag from T&T Emporium
purchased a Purple Knit Hat from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
popped a balloon and received a Polka-Dot Sofa
agreed to trade the Polka-Dot Sofa with Marshal in exchange for a Blue-Stripe Shirt
scanned Wolfgang into town and asked for a gift - received a Colourful Wheel


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got my wheat bundle from Isabelle to celebrate the Autumn Moon.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got my wheat bundle from Isabelle to celebrate the Autumn Moon.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Red Pikmin Hat and a Virtual Boy.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Blue-Grid Shirt from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - Fang gifted me a Snow Globe
Poncho asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Paper Lantern and received his Mini Harmonoid
Marshal asked for a hammerhead shark but I was unable to catch one for him
caught some other fish - agreed to trade a ray with Felicity in exchange for a Happi Tee
sold the remaining fish caught
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Astro Shelf
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
gave Shrunk an apple and learnt the Shocked reaction
purchased a Lazy Susan Table and a Sweets Player from T&T Emporium
purchased some Polka-Dot Socks from Kicks
visited Brewster's Cafe and worked my first shift - received some good coffee beans
spoke to Isabelle and started and paid off a pwp for a Hot Spring
scanned Whitney into my game and asked her to move to town, replacing Vivian


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Blue Pikmin Hat and a Samus Mask.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a farewell letter from Vivian along with another photo off her and an invite to Marshal’s birthday party on the 29th
spoke to my villagers - visited Cheri’s house
Marty asked for a rainbow stag but I was unable to catch one for him
bought a Basic Painting from Marshal then realised I’d already donated one to my museum
agreed to let Fang visit my house
Poncho gifted me a Wrestler Tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Bed
agreed to trade the Lovely Bed with Felicity in exchange for a Cupid Bench
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
caught some fish - agreed to sell a blue marlin to Lolly and sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
gave Shrunk a cherry and learnt the Joy reaction 
purchased some Kitchen Flooring and a sun cosmos bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Picnic Skirt from Able Sisters 
planted the flowers 
visited Brewster’s Cafe and worked another shift - received some more good coffee beans
went diving - donated an oyster to the museum and sold the remaining sea creatures caught
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Tennis Table


----------



## Orius

Ignore this. Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in town!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a ? Block and a Virtual Boy.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some Jomon Pottery from Fang and a Painting Set from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - welcomed Whitney to town
stopped Lolly from moving
agreed to buy a Quince Bonsai from Maple
Marshal asked for a Saddled Bichir but I was unable to catch one for him
caught some other fish - sold a dorado to Fang and the rest at Re-Tail
agreed to let Poncho visit my house
delivered a gift from Felicity to Lolly and received a Fireplace
Cheri asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Ponderosa Bonsai and received a Kitchen Wall
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Peacock Chair
agreed to trade the Peacock Chair with Fang in return for a Genie's Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara and received a Stone Wall and some Office Flooring
gave Shrunk a lychee and learnt the Sorrow reaction
purchased a Neutral Floor and a Juicy-Apple Clock from T&T Emporium
purchased some Ninja Sandals from Kicks
popped a balloon and received a Rocking Horse
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood Stool


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Hero's Clothes and the S.S. Dolphin.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Peachy Tank from Poncho and an Earthy Knit Shirt from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - Felicity gifted me a Cassette Player
won a game of hide-and-seek against Marty, Maple and Fang and received an Amp
dug up a time capsule that I’d previously buried for Marshal and received a Melon Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Traffic Cone
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Spain
popped a balloon and received a Chalkboard
gave Shrunk a lemon and learnt the Agreement reaction
purchased a Wall Flowerpot and a Planter from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Umbrella from Able Sisters 
visited Brewster’s Cafe and worked another shift - received some more good coffee beans
caught some fish - agreed to sell a black bass to Lolly and sold the rest at Re-Tail
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received a Painting Set


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Mint from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Blue Pikmin Hat and a Super Mushroom.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Denmark.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received Gaudi's Lizard from Gulliver and a Neutral Wall from Portia
spoke to my villagers - Cheri gifted me a Cabin Armchair
delivered a gift from Marshal to Marty and received a Ball Catcher
agreed to buy an Alarm Clock from Lolly
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Hedge Standee
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Timpano Drum
visited Maelle who was camping in town today and agreed to buy a Paulownia Closet
worked another shift at Brewster's Cafe and received some more good coffee beans and a Coffeemaker
gave Shrunk an apple and learnt the Love reaction
purchased a Moon and a white tulip bag from T&T Emporium
purchased some Argyle Tights from Kicks
planted the flowers
visited Redd but didn't purchase anything today as he had nothing I needed available
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received an Ebony Piano
attended K.K.'s concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Marathon


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Japan.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by getting a song from K.K.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Bill Blaster and a Coin.
- Got a new song from K.K.
- Completed a daily Meow task by getting a song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a peach from Mom
planted the peach
spoke to my villagers - gave Marty an apple and received a Pickle Jar
Felicity asked for an angelfish but I was unable to catch one for her
caught some other fish and agreed to trade a horse mackerel with Maple in exchange for a Trunk Measure
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
Poncho asked for a small piece of furniture for his home so I gave him a Piggy Bank and received a Bathroom Sink
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Tennis Table
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Vanity
gave Shrunk a cherry and learnt the Showmanship reaction
purchased a Blue Wall and a yellow Lily bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Dazed Shirt from Able Sisters
planted the flowers
visited Brewster’s Cafe and worked another shift
went diving - caught and sold some sea creatures
did a little redecorating inside my home
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Bench


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Jay gave me another copy of his picture.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Varia Suit and the Hero's Boots.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Lattice Wall from Portia
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Tent Wall from Cheri
gave Fang an apple and received a Pep-Squad Tank
delivered a gift from Marshal to Maple and received a Deep-Blue Tank
Whitney gifted me a Candy Gingham Shirt
agreed to buy a Hopscotch Floor from Felicity
spoke to Sahara and received a Stripe Wall and an Ancient Tile
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Vanity
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
Punchy was camping in town today so I visited him and sold him the Stripe Wall after playing his guess the fruit game
visited Brewster’s Cafe and worked another shift
gave Shrunk a lychee and learnt the Resignation reaction 
purchased a Large Alpine Table and a Pachira from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Red Plaid Skirt from Able Sisters 
caught and sold some fish
cleared out a bit of my home storage
scanned Bam into game and asked for a gift - received a Theremin


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by refreshing my TPC picture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Vietnam.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got the Mushroom Mural and a Virtual Boy.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mini Dharma from Fang
spoke to my villagers - Portia gifted me a Regal Bed
returned a lost item to Fang and received a copy of his picture
agreed to buy a Common Wall from Lolly
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Classic Chair
agreed to sell the Classic Chair to Whitney
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
visited Redd but didn’t purchase anything today as he had nothing that I needed
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
gave Shrunk a durian and learnt the Flourish reaction
purchased a corkboard and a Parquet Floor from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Fall Leaf Shirt from Able Sisters
dug up a few flowers that had grown out of control and rearranged a few others for breeding
completed another shift at Brewster’s Cafe
visited Tortimer Island and took part in an Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Pine Chair


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Kart and Pikmin.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Canada.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - stopped Poncho from moving
attended Marshal’s birthday party, along with Portia, and gifted him a Sea Globe
caught a flea off Cheri and agreed to trade it with Lolly in exchange for a Danger Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Simple Kettle
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp
placed a couple more orders with Blanca at Harvey’s Campground 
gave Shrunk a pear and learnt the Greetings reaction 
purchased a Classic Vanity from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Retro Dress from Able Sisters 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
caught some bugs - agreed to sell an emperor butterfly to Felicity and sold the rest at Re-Tail
wished on some shooting stars during tonight’s meteor shower
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Hutch


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Rodeo gave me another copy of his picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Wii U Console and Varia Suit Pants.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my house.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying back 5,000 bells on my loan.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders, an Arc de Triomphe from Wishy the Star, a Rally Tee from Marshal and a Mint Gingham Skirt from Portia
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Poncho visit my house
buried a time capsule for Whitney
Fang gifted me a Go-Go Shirt
visited Cheri’s house
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Wagon Wheel
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
planted a few more peaches around town
had my fortune read by Katrina 
gave Shrunk an apple and learnt the Inspiration reaction
visited Nooks Homes and requested the Sculpted Hedge for my home
purchased a Peacock Chair from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Black Rain Boots from Kicks 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
scanned Beau into town and asked for a gift - received a CD Shelf
had a surprise visit from Marty to my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Dachshund Ornament and a Varia Suit.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Diva's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Ranch Tea Table from Poncho and a Potty from Cheri
spoke to Jack and received a Skeleton Hood
spoke to my villagers - Marshal gifted me a Poinsettia 
Fang asked for a black bass so I caught him one and received a Genie Vest
caught some other fish - agreed to trade a crucian carp with Maple in exchange for a Bubble-Gum Shirt
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
agreed to buy a Simple Love Seat from Felicity
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Kitchen
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Time Clock
placed some orders with Nat at Harvey’s Campground 
caught and sold some bugs
gave Shrunk a lemon and learnt the Thought reaction 
purchased some Candy from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Plaid Tee from Able Sisters 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
started and paid off a pwp for a Classic Police Station
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received a Slide Puzzle
cleared out a few more items from my house storage


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ran into Jack, agreed to be his helper on Halloween, and received a werewolf hood.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Diva sent me an orange tulip in the mail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the only Fortune Cookie available today and got a Fi Mask.
- Ran into Jack, agreed to be his helper on Halloween, and received a bug mask.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail and received my campground orders 
spoke to my villagers - Marshal gifted me a Croton
agreed to trade the Croton with Maple in exchange for a Lemon Gingham Shirt
Fang asked for a petaltail dragonfly so I caught him one and received a Right Platform
caught some more bugs and sold a red dragonfly to Lolly 
sold the remaining bugs caught at are-Tail
Marty asked for something new for his home so I gave him an arowana and received his Waiting-Room Bench in return 
agreed to buy a Mountain Bike from Poncho
Cheri gifted me a Twinkle Tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a White Pot
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped two balloons - received a Balloon Bed and a Ball
visited the Police Station and picked up a Sphinx from the lost and found
gave Shrunk a lychee and learnt the Happiness reaction
purchased a Candy and a Space Shuttle from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Pink Sweatpants from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Mic Stand


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Bought a bug mask from Labelle.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Diva's birthday and gave her a beaded tank, which she loved.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the only Fortune Cookie available today and got a Red Pikmin Hat.
- Bought a werewolf hood from Labelle.
- Got a new song from K.K.


----------



## JemAC

spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell Marty a Mic Stand
Fang asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Stack of Books and received a Ramshackle Wall
Marshal gifted me a Hanten Shirt
Lolly asked for a goldfish so I caught her one and received a Beatnik Tank
caught and sold some more fish
won a game of hide and seek against Cheri, Marty and Maple and received a Sleek Chair
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Country Guitar
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
popped a balloon and received a Stripe Carpet
agreed to exchange the Stripe Carpet with Portia in exchange for a Mint Shirt
gave Shrunk a pear and learnt the Laughter reaction 
purchased a Candy and an Imperial Wall from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Ghost Mask from Able Sisters
visited Tortimer Island and took part in a Giant Dragonfly Tour
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received an Arcade Machine


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought a ghost mask from Labelle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Diva sent me her picture in the mail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought a ghost mask from Labelle.


----------



## KittenNoir

I just turned on my 3DS for the first time since New Horizons came out and the first thing I did was go see my best friend Ed 


I pulled some weeds
watered my flowers
talked to all my old villagers


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Maple
spoke to Phineas - received the Balloon Buster Badge
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
visited Felicity’s house
Cheri asked for a dragonfly so I caught her a red dragonfly and received an Orange Tie-Dye Tee
caught and sold some more bugs
agreed to let Fang visit my house
Maple gifted me some Bamboo Flooring
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
Gigi was camping in town today so I visited her and agreed to sell her a peach after a game of Ace of Hearts
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
gave Shrunk a peach and learnt the Fearful reaction
purchased a Corn Plant and some Candy from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Black Ankle Socks from Kicks 
visited the Police Station and claimed a Bunny Tee from the lost and found
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Tea Table


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought a mummy mask from Labelle.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought a skeleton hood from Labelle.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Blue-Trim Wall from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - visited Poncho’s house
Marshal asked for some new furniture for his home so I gave him a Minimalist Sofa and received a Turntable
returned a lost item to Maple and received her photo
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Sofa
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Writing Desk
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
gave Shrunk a cherry and learnt the Aggravation reaction
purchased some Candy and a Hawthorn Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Dot Parasol from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
did a little redecorating inside my home
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Peacock Chair


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought a monster mask from Labelle.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Anicotti, Deirdre, and Grizzly.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Zell, Becky, and Rodeo.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Glass-Top Table from Poncho and an IV Drip from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Wildflower Floor from Marty
Portia asked for some new furniture for her home so I gave her a Maple Bonsai and received a Teacher’s Desk
Lolly gifted me a Checkered Tile
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Striped Cone and an Alpine Kitchen Cart
caught some bugs - donated a bag worm to the museum and sold the rest at Re-Tail
gave Shrunk an apple and learnt the Sadness reaction
visited Nook’s Homes and requested the Brown Brick Exterior
purchased my daily Candy from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Brown Socks from Kicks 
visited the Police Station and picked up a Green Wardrobe and a red tulip bag from the lost and found
agreed to sell the Green Wardrobe to Cheri
planted the flowers 
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received a Water Bird


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by buying 3 pieces of candy.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Sawhorse from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - visited Lolly’s house
delivered a gift from Marshal to Whitney and received a Twinkle Tee
Portia asked for a river fish so I caught her a koi and received a Green Wall Clock
caught and sold some more fish
Cheri asked for some new furniture for her home so I gave her a Rose Sofa and received a Green Wardrobe
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Science Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
gave Shrunk a durian and learnt the Delight reaction
purchased my daily Candy, a Billiard Table and a Plum Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Blue Pumps from Kicks
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
did a bit of redecorating inside my home 
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Righty Desk


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling items at Re-Tail.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Mint, Colton, and Cole.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling items at Re-Tail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought a monster mask from Labelle.
- Found out Zell is thinking of moving, but he didn't ping me today so I'll try to stop him tomorrow.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Painting Set from Lolly and a perfect apple from Mom
planted the perfect apple to finally grow some more perfect fruit after I accidentally sold my very first one when I started my town
spoke to my villagers - stopped Maple from moving 
Whitney asked for a rainbow trout so I caught her one and received a Pink Tartan Tee 
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
Portia asked for another piece of new furniture for her home so I gave her a Makeup Case and received a Wet-Road Sign
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
visited Redd but didn’t purchase anything today as the only item in stock that I needed was a fake
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
gave Shrunk a lemon and learnt the Curiosity reaction 
purchased my daily Candy, a Cuckoo Clock and a Mugho Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Ribbon from Able Sisters 
visited the Police Station and picked up a Tall Lantern from the lost and found
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Kitchen


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Zell from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I finally was able to breed for myself a home grown BLUE ROSE!!!!!!!! I'm soo ecstatic that I just have to share it with my fellow Animal Crossing fans here! I started playing New Leaf on 6/29/21, wiped out most of my hybrids by accident in Aug when I put my game cartridge on my brother's forgotten 3DS XL, and finally grew a blue rose on 9/28/21 in game. (Granted, I have spent >500 hrs playing this game.) What's funny is that I have been religiously putting fertilizer near my special hybrid red roses every day since I had access to fertilizer in game. And 1 of the few days I haven't been playing daily to do that, a blue rose finally spawned without using fertilizer at all . 
Anyways, I feel like I really accomplished something in game. I hope someone shares the sentiment. <sigh> 1 long term ACNL goal completed!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Reggae Tank from Marty
spoke to my villagers - they mostly wanted to talk about today’s fishing tourney so I had no requests to complete
Maple mentioned that Lolly was considering leaving so I spoke to her and stopped her from moving
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Amp
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Basketball Hoop
took part in the fishing tourney and received a Red-Snapper Chair, a Pufferfish TV, a Jellyfish Lamp and a Classic Wall
achieved first place, in front of Cheri and Poncho, with an arapaima but missed the award ceremony 
placed some orders with Sahara at Harvey’s Campground 
gave Shrunk a peach and learnt the Sleepy reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a Ponderosa Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Green Lace-Up Dress from Able Sisters 
visited the Police Station and picked up a purple violet bag from the lost and found 
planted the flowers
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received an Ionian Post
attended K.K.’s concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Mambo

Congrats @tarepanda3ame on your blue rose, I haven’t managed to grow one yet in my town but I was very excited when I first grew one in NH, it’s always feels like a great achievement


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Found out Hugh is thinking of moving, but he would not ping me today so I'll try to catch him tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the mummy mask from Labelle.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and my gold trophy from the Fishing Tourney
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Shanty Wall from Marty
visited Whitney’s house and purchased her Rocking Chair
gave Maple a lemon and received a Big-Dot Tee
agreed to let Cheri visit my house
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Ranch Hutch
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a couple of balloons - received an Alpine Kitchen Cart and a Beacon Fire
gave Shrunk a banana and learnt the Mistaken reaction
purchased my daily Candy from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Werewolf Hood from Able Sisters 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe and received an Espresso Maker
visited Tortimer Island and took part in an Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received a Bug Zapper


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mini Lamp from Cheri, a Lattice Wall from Whitney and a DJ Cap from Portia
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Regal Carpet from Maple
delivered a gift from Felicity to Marshal and received an Alarm Clock
Fang asked for a pillbug but I was unable to catch him one 
Poncho asked for something new for his house so I gave him a Mugho Bonsai and received a CD Player
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Fire Hydrant
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Canada
gave Shrunk a cherry and learnt the Sighing reaction 
purchased my daily Candy and a Maple Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Black Stockings from Kicks
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Lamp
caught and sold some fish
cleared out a couple more items from my house storage
scanned Bam into town and asked for a gift - received a Juicy-Apple TV


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Rhonda gave me another copy of her picture.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Dream Catcher from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - stopped Felicity from moving
gave Portia a pear and received a Dartboard
delivered a gift from Whitney to Lolly and received a Blue Diamond Tee
visited Marshal’s house
returned a lost item to Cheri and received an Amethyst Tank
agreed to buy a Green Table from Maple
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Basketball Hoop
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
harvested and replanted some perfect apples
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
placed some orders with Pascal at Harvey’s Campground 
gave Shrunk a coconut and learnt the Sheepishness reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a white violet bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Mint Shirt and a Bunny Hood from Able Sisters 
planted the flowers
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a High-End Stereo
wished on some shooting stars during tonight’s meteor shower


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Logged on with my alt and cleaned out his mailbox.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Becky, Diva, and Zell.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders, a Two Lamp from Wishy the Star, a Lattice Wall from Marshal and a Lucky Frog from Poncho 
spoke to my villagers - delivered a gift from Fang to Felicity and received a bamboo shoot
planted the bamboo shoot
Whitney asked for a pike but I was unable to catch one for her
sold the remaining fish caught
Cheri asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Hawthorn Bonsai and received a Pastel-Dot Rug
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Ranch Bookcase
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
gave Shrunk a durian and learnt the Disagreement reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a Star Globe from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Yellow Rain Boots from Kicks 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood Sofa


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.

In Nocturne:
- Today was my character's birthday and I was greeted by Rodeo who took me to his house. I celebrated with Rodeo, Rhonda, and Jay and they gave me a birthday hat.
- Received letters and birthday presents from Mom and a couple of villagers in the mail.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a pear from Maple
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Kiddie Wardrobe from Cheri
Fang asked for an apple so I gave him one and received a Space Heater
delivered a gift from Marty to Marshal and received Marshal’s Photo
Poncho asked for an ocean fish so I caught him a barred knifejaw and received a Simple Kettle
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Vaulting Horse
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara and received a Blue-Trim Wall and a Sci-Fi Floor
visited Harvey’s Campground and purchased a Decoy Duck
gave Shrunk a pear and learnt the Sneezing reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a Morning Glory from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Red Tights from Kicks 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
picked up and rearranged some of the flowers 
caught and sold some bugs
did a bit more redecorating inside my home
scanned Diana into town and asked for a gift - received a Sink


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Marty
spoke to my villagers - Cheri gifted me a Jade Plaid Tee
Poncho asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Decoy Duck and received his photo
Fang asked for another apple so I gave him one and received a Lawn Chair
Whitney asked for a ray but I was unable to catch one for her
caught and sold some other fish
delivered a gift from Marty to Poncho and received an Aqua Polka Tee
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Polka-Dot Lamp
visited Redd but didn’t buy anything today as he had nothing in stock that I needed
gave Shrunk a banana and learnt the Cold Chill reaction
purchased my daily Candy and the K.K. song My Place from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Paw Tee from Able Sisters 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Fauna into town and asked for a gift - received a Biwa Lute
had a surprise visit from Felicity to my home


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by purchasing 3 candies from the Nooklings.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some Goggles from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Lattice Wall from Maple
visited Felicity’s house
Poncho asked for an apple so I gave him a perfect one and received an Outdoor Bath
Cheri gifted me a Painter’s Tee
agreed to let Fang visit my house
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Paper Lantern
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
visited Merengue at the campsite and agreed to buy a Tearoom Wall
traded the Tearoom Wall with Lolly in exchange for a Green Counter
gave Shrunk a lychee and learnt the Anger reaction 
purchased my daily Candy from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Gray Sweatpants from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Wardrobe
attended K.K.’s Concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Flamenco


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Meowies

-Contemplating if I should restart my NL save because I'm dying to start fresh on a new town.
-Walks around nearly completed town and says "wow you did a good job and poured many hours. This is basically your ideas in your early 20s when times were tough!" 
-opens letters and shovels flowers forgetting that's not how you pick them up! (I didn't want them anyways though) 
-saves some really cute letters from villagers 
-stops Merry from moving away! 
-sits on the bed-ish pwp and looks at the stars

-Saving File-


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Tall Lantern from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
delivered a gift from Fang to Portia and received a Rainbow Tank
buried a time capsule for Maple
won a game of hide-and-seek against Cheri, Poncho and Lolly and received a Bear Pole
gave Felicity a peach and received a Pink Parka
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Sleek Stereo
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp 
gave Shrunk a mango and learnt the Mischief reaction
purchased my daily Candy and some Neutral Flooring from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Black Ankle Socks from Kicks 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Bam into town and asked for a gift - received a Lab Chair


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Named my town, caught a few bugs, found a few fossils, sold all my fruit, met my villagers... it is a new file.
Thing is I haven't figured out how to lay down paths yet. I see the custom tab stuff, but no option to put them on the floor. I would like to lay some down as soon as possible if it will keep villagers from dropping their houses on my house lol.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Forgot that yesterday I woke up Gulliver and sent him to Easter Island. Today I received a Moai Statue.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an invitation to Portia’s Birthday next week and a Green Tie-Dye Tank from Whitney
spoke to my villagers - stopped Cheri from moving
Marshal gifted me a Lefty Desk
Poncho asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Corn Plant and received a Dracaena 
delivered a gift from Fang to Whitney and received a Saddle Fence
agreed to buy an Exquisite Rug from Maple
spoke to Sahara and received a Lovely Wall and a Sleek Carpet
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Sofa
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
visited Hazel who was camping in town today and agreed to buy a Teacher’s Desk from her
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
gave Shrunk a peach and learnt the Glee reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a Stately Wall from T&T Emporium 
purchased an Elephant Shirt from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Cardboard Box


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Peru.
- Got the bronze Skilled Bug Catcher badge from Phineas!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Splendid Tee from Portia and a Wheat Field from Mom
spoke to my villagers - visited Whitney’s house
Marty asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Birdhouse and received a Mic Stand
delivered a gift from Poncho to Fang but incorrectly guessed what was inside it so didn’t receive anything in return
agreed to buy an Illusion Wall from Lolly
gave Marshal a perfect apple and received a Cow Skull
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Board Game Piece
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received an Old Board Floor
agreed to sell the Old Board Floor to Fang
gave Shrunk a pear and learnt the Sunniness reaction 
purchased my daily Candy and some Rococo Flooring from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue PJ Shirt from Able Sisters 
rearranged a few flowers and got rid of some that were growing out of control
caught and sold some bugs
did a bit of redecorating inside my house
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Sink


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by refreshing his TPC picture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Canada.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Ranch Chair from Whitney
spoke to my villagers - Fang asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Morning Glory and received a Shower
Portia asked for a coelacanth but I was unable to catch one for her
caught and sold some other fish
delivered a gift from Maple to Whitney and received an orange
planted the orange
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Grass Standee
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Scotland
popped a balloon and received a Modern Cabinet
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
gave Shrunk an apple and learnt the Disbelief reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a Moth Orchid from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Sailor Skirt from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received a Baby Bed


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some Bagpipes from Gulliver and a Blue-Grid Shirt from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Minimalist Bed from Maple
visited Fang’s house
dug up a time capsule that I’d previously buried for Whitney and received a Periwinkle Tee
Marshal asked for a tiger beetle but I was unable to find one for him
caught and sold some other bugs
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Sprinkler
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
gave Shrunk a coconut and learnt the Heartbreak reaction
purchased my daily Candy and a Modern Wood Lamp from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Pink PJ Bottoms from Able Sisters
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
did a bit of redecorating inside my home
scanned Kidd into town and asked for a gift - received a Complex Machine


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Today was my 4 year anniversary as mayor of Sakura! I celebrated with Isabelle, Tom Nook, and Naomi, and then Isabelle gave me another sapling clock.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Country Guitar from Fang and a Papa Panda from Marty
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Portia visit my house
delivered a gift from Whitney to Poncho but didn’t receive anything in return as I incorrectly guessed the contents of the gift
bought a Dotted Rug from Marty
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Well
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Tape Deck
caught and sold some bugs
gave Shrunk a cherry and learnt the Shrunk Funk Shuffle reaction
received Dr Shrunk’s Jacket in celebration of completing my joke book
purchased my daily Candy and a Tea Set from T&T Emporium 
agreed to sell the Tea Set to Marshal
purchased some Gray Socks from Kicks
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Fauna into town and asked for a gift - received a Billiard Table
had a surprise visit from Maple to my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Pear Dresser from Portia
spoke to my villagers - allowed Cheri to visit my house
Maple asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Moth Orchid and received a Cabin Bookcase
agreed to buy a Regal Sofa from Whitney 
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Ranch Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Regal Lamp and a Balloon Lamp
caught and sold some fish
visited Redd but didn’t purchase anything as he had nothing in stock that I needed
purchased my daily Candy and a Classic Clock from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Dry-Denim Skirt at Able Sisters 
cleared out a few more items from my house storage and sold some of the ores to Re-Tail at a premium
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Water Bird
attended K.K.’s Concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Synth


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Jack
spoke to my villagers - Lolly gifted me a Danger Tee
agreed to let Whitney visit my house
Maple asked for even more new furniture for her home so I gave her a Corkboard and received a Cubbyhole
gave Fang an apple and received a Minimalist Dresser
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Super Toilet
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
harvested and planted some oranges
popped a balloon and received a Polka-Dot Chair
visited the Police Station and picked up a Mic Stand from the lost and found
purchased my daily Candy and a Playroom Wall from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Lite Polka Skirt from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Ninja Sword


----------



## PacV

Finish the 16 Villagers cycle to get Pietro back. After that, i get every Villager for my Town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought a skeleton hood from Labelle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Had Cyrus refurbish my regal table to royal purple.
- Found out Bruce is thinking about moving, but he wouldn't ping me today. I'll try to catch him tomorrow.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Yesterday I went on my first bug hunt. Paid off more than I thought it would.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a White Pot from Whitney and a Mini Dharma from Fang
spoke to my villagers - sold a Polka-Dot Chair to Fang
Poncho mentioned Lolly had plans to move but she didn’t bring it up today
agreed to buy a Robo-Clock from Marty
attended Portia’s Birthday Party, along with Maple, and gave her a gift
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood TV
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
visited Pancetti who was camping in town today
purchased my daily Candy and a Classic Wall Shelf from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Red Plaid Skirt from Able Sisters 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
did a little bit of redecorating inside my house
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received an Ionian Post


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Water Bird from Portia and an Airy Tee from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - Felicity gifted me an Eight-Ball Tee
Marshal asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Ponderosa Bonsai and received a TV Camera
agreed to buy a Jinbei Top from Whitney
Maple asked for a barred knifejaw but I was unable to catch one for her
caught and sold some other fish
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Tree Standee
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Hat
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased my daily Candy from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Red Pom-Pom Hat from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Country Guitar


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Mutti

Purchased the special day of the dead item to give to coco.
and currently adding the finishing touches to the farmland im making for the new update of crops next week!


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Racing Helmet from Mom
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving
delivered a gift from Fang to Whitney and received a Ringside Table
visited Maple’s house 
Marshal asked for another item for his home so I gave him some Pancakes and received a Clothes Closet
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Green Counter
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
agreed to sell the gold nugget to Marty
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
visited Yuka at the campsite and agreed to buy her Sawhorse
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased my daily Candy and a Maple Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Navy Socks from Kicks 
visited Redd and purchased a Scary Painting
caught and sold some fish
dug up a few flowers and moved some others around
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Slide Puzzle


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found out Hamlet is thinking of moving, but couldn't get him to ping me. I'll work on stopping him tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for buying 3 candies from the Nooklings.


----------



## Neb

I sold some foreign fruit and checked the turnip prices.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Scary Painting from Redd and a Cushion from Maple
spoke to my villagers - buried a time capsule for Marshal
gave Whitney an orange and received a Beatnik Shirt
won a game of hide-and-seek against Fang, Marshal and Felicity and received a Ramshackle Wall
Cheri gifted me a Modern Wood Chest
Marty asked for a bell cricket but I was unable to catch one for him
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Jukebox
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Scary Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
visited Deli at the campsite and agreed to buy his Bonfire
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased my daily Candy and an Azalea Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Picnic Skirt from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received a Compass


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## nekomimi

lots. and lots. of terraforming. i never want to terraform ever again actually.

aside from that i planted a ton of trees finally and finished the t. rex display and 2/3 of the triceratops display for the area outside my museum and it looks really nice!! tomorrow i'm gonna work on cleaning up flowers and placing them in areas where they look less messy


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Spa Chair from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - stopped Felicity from moving 
agreed to let Whitney visit my house
Cheri asked for something new for her home so I gave her an Azalea Bonsai and received a Pear Wardrobe
bought a Neutral Painting from Marshal
took Poncho to visit Lolly and received a Rococo Clock
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Peacock Chair 
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Neutral Painting to the museum
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to The Netherlands
visited the Police Station and picked up a Ranch Hutch from the lost and found
purchased my daily Candy and a Dice Stereo from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Black Leggings from Kicks
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Bug Free-for-All Tour
caught and sold some fish and bugs 
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received an Ebony Piano
had a surprise visit from Marshal to my home


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Naomi, Colton, and Hamlet.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Logged in with my alt and got the sapling clock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Italy.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Rodeo's birthday and gave him a present.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found out Hans is thinking about moving, but couldn't get him to ping me. That's been happening a lot lately. Just have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Mutti

Today i sent a welcome letter to pashmina who moved to my island yesterday, walked around hamlet to see if he would ‘ping’ me to ask to leave as i dont want him on my island anymore. And waterd a patch of putple flowers im trying to multiply.

and of course talked to coco


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Kinderdijk Windmill from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Moody Painting from Fang
Felicity gifted me a Pink Tartan Shirt
traded an Ebony Piano with Whitney in exchange for a Sushi Chef’s Outfit
agreed to trade the outfit with Maple in exchange for an Upright Vacuum
gave Cheri a perfect apple and received a Birdhouse
Poncho asked for a goldfish but I was unable to catch one for him
caught and sold some other fish
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Board Game Piece
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold - donated the Moody Painting to the museum 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Regal Sofa
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
purchased my daily Candy and an Editor’s Desk from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Heart-Print Tights from Kicks 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Dollhouse
attended K.K.’s concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Moody


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by hanging an item of clothing on the wall.
- Also changed my alt into his long-sleeve shirt for the fall/winter seasons.
- Cleaned out my alt's storage a little since furniture was on premium today at Re-Tail.
- Added the extra money to my alt's ABD before the end of the month interest gets calculated.
- Today was the day I selected for my alt's birthday so Hugh met him at his door and took him to celebrate with Grizzly and Annalisa.
- My alt received the Birthday Candles.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Hat'

oops nvm


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and gave candy to the ones outside.
- Completed a daily Meow task by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and gave candy to the ones outside.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by hanging an item of clothing on the wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

*31st October *

opened the mail - received a Black Track Jacket from Marty
spoke to my villagers - gave out candy to everyone outside and picked up some candy and lollipops from villagers inside their homes
traded candy and lollipops with Jack in exchange for some Spooky and Creepy items
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
caught and sold some bugs
purchased a Minimalist Dresser from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Dry-Denim Pants from Able Sisters
visited the police station and picked up a white violet bag from the lost and found
planted the flowers
rearranged a few of the flowers and got rid of some others
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
cleared out some items in my home storage
did a little bit of redecorating inside on of the rooms in my home
scanned Toby into town and placed some orders with him at Harvey’s Campground


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and a Pineapple Bed from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Poncho visit my house
returned a lost item to Marty and received a Basketball Tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Kitchen Corner
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
picked up some mushrooms and received a Forest Floor
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
visited Katrina and had my fortune read
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Harvest Bed from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Checkered Socks from Kicks
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
did a bit more redecorating inside my home
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Wardrobe


----------



## Tonlah

I hung a new painting up in my house


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Today was my birthday so I was met by Mint when I logged in and celebrated with Mint, Annalisa, and Anicotti (3 of my favorite ladies!).
- Received the Birthday Hat as my present.
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Bagelbagon

I cleaned up all the lollipops I left on the floor from halloween and landscaped around the roost. I‘ve recently had very little luck getting my villagers to request pwps even with the diving trick, but after at about 10 pings today Aurora finally requested a flower arch


----------



## JemAC

Happy belated birthday @LadyDestani, hope you had a lovely day  ☺ 


opened the mail - received an Office Chair from Poncho and some Cargo Pants from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Fang visit my house 
gave Maple a perfect apple and received a School Desk
took Whitney round to Lolly’s house and received a Score Board
Marshal asked for something new for his house so I gave him some Rice Balls and received a Dotted Wall
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Shelf
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up some mushrooms and received a Mush TV
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
visited Redd but didn’t purchase anything as he didn’t have anything I needed
purchased a Kitschy Wall from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Paper Parasol from Able Sisters 
visited the Police Station and picked up a red cosmos bag from the lost and found
planted the flowers 
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received an Upright Vacuum


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms and got a Mush Lamp.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I got a house plot moved to a different location. In that process Club LOL opened. It was waay easier than what people seem to suggest online. Many posts seemed to give the impression that Amiibos don't allow the villager to change location ever. For me, houses had the habit or coincidence of moving if I scanned an amiibo in that had a different personality. Also, I wasn't sure what to do with all these mushrooms everywhere... I was looking around online and I guess you just sell them or eat them for fun?? lol

_And while typing this, I just realized that I never write the word coincidence and thanks to google, we have it properly spelled lol._


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Shogi Board from Fang
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving 
delivered a gift from Cheri to Marty and received a Relay Tank
Maple asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Hawthorn Bonsai and received a Jasmine Bonsai
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Bird Feeder
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Dresser
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a couple of balloons - received a Balloon Sofa and a Mochi Pestle
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Modern Wood Bed from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Navy Formal Skirt from Able Sisters 
placed some orders with Pave at Harvey’s Campground 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
cleared up a few more flowers around town that had grown out of control
rearranged some other flowers for breeding
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Lunar Rover


----------



## Bagelbagon

I cleaned up my town more by picking up more stuff off of the ground and putting it in my storage, and I got almost all of it blut I kinda ran out of storage. I sent a lot of letters to villagers so I could get the silver letter badge, and I also found my first rare mushroom.


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Dusted off my old game.

Wanted to see the old town and friends.

Then I realized Octavian is still parked right in the middle of my residential square in front of the cafe when he uprooted my designed paths to place his home. Uprooting Beardo's bush and tree fencing as well.....

Best to leave it with the good memories.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received my campground orders and some Snow Boots from Mom
spoke to my villagers - Marty asked for a cricket but I was unable to catch one for him
caught some other bugs - agreed to sell a long locust to Poncho
sold the remaining bugs at Re-Tail
delivered a gift from Lolly to Marshal and received a Neon Sign
Maple asked for another new item for her home so I gave her a Dollhouse and received a Lovely Wall
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Green Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Silver Slingshot
visited Nook’s Homes and requested the Arched Cabin Door renovation 
purchased a Paw-Print Wall from T&T Emporium 
purchased an Embroidered Dress from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
cleared out the ore from my house storage and sold it for a premium at Re-Tail
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received a Juicy-Apple TV


----------



## Bagelbagon

Things I did today:
planted some trees and dug up some stumps in a very undeveloped part of my town and came up with a plan for the area
demolished the flower arch construction site because i realized i put it in a very inconvenient spot
harvested my perfect apples again
re-cross planted my flowers because I realized I was doing completely wrong things to get purple pansies and blue roses :l
in attempt to get a zen bridge I stopped Hopper from moving
Hopper also suggested a danger sign that i’m probably never going to use
and I re-buried some fossils so that more can’t spawn because I already have a full fossil exhibit


----------



## LadyDestani

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Also, I wasn't sure what to do with all these mushrooms everywhere... I was looking around online and I guess you just sell them or eat them for fun?? lol


For the most part, that's pretty much it. Some people use them for decorating, both indoors and outdoors. Some of the mushrooms sell for a pretty good amount of bells at Re-Tail (the elegant, famous, and rare mushrooms). I believe if you eat the famous mushroom, it gives your character a cool effect but I've never tried it. They can also be used as ingredients in the Harvest Day holiday coming up, but I'll be honest I never play that event so I'm not sure how many you should save up. If you pick mushrooms, you should find some of the mush furniture too. I love that furniture set!

Ooops, I missed posting yesterday. This is what I did:

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received a rococo bed from Wishy the Star.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by hanging an item of clothing on the wall.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by refreshing his TPC picture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Spain.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

*5th November*

opened the mail - received a letter from Marty
spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell a Juicy-Apple TV to Whitney 
gave Lolly an orange and received a Jockey Shirt
delivered a gift from Portia to Fang and received a pear 
planted the pear in my town
spoke to Sahara and received a Shanty Wall and some Ranch Flooring
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Table
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around my town
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon TV
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Brown Argyle Skirt from Gracie
purchased a Pop Bloom Tee from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour 
caught and sold some bugs and fish 
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a Righty Desk


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Milk Can from Fang
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Weeping Fig from Marshal
delivered a gift from Whitney to Felicity and received an Amethyst Tank
Maple asked for a butterfly so I caught her a monarch butterfly and received a Periwinkle Tee
caught and sold some other bugs
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Papa Bear
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to the USA
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
purchased a Bathtub and a red tulip bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased some White Stockings from Kicks
planted the flowers and rearranged some others 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Wolfgang into town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Couch
attended K.K.’s concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Milonga


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found the money rock but Rhonda came running up to me just as I started hitting it so I only got 1,100 bells. 
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Statue of Liberty from Gulliver 
spoke to my villagers - agreed to sell Marshal a Hawthorn Bonsai 
delivered a gift from Fang to Whitney and received a Nebula Tee
dug up a time capsule I’d previously buried for Maple and received a Water Bird
caught a monarch butterfly for Cheri and received a Desert-Camo Tee
caught and sold some other bugs
Portia asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Plum Bonsai and received some Planked Tatami
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Blue Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Dresser
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Sofa
visited Lucky who was camping in town today and agreed to sell him the Blue Bed
purchased a yellow violet bag from T&T Emporium 
planted the flowers and rearranged some of the others
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures
did a little bit of redecorating inside my house 
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Cradle


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## ObsessedAc2021

Yesterday I redid all the villagers houses. For months I have had visions of what their houses should look like. After years of patience original 5 finally have a home that is their own and not starter DIY furniture.


----------



## Bagelbagon

I stopped my favorite villager, Cousteau, from moving, attended the flower arch construction celebration, picked up all my mushrooms, finally found a hybrid orange x purple red rose, watered my flowers, and failed to get any new pwp suggestions despite trying for at least an hour and a half.

Edit: hopper and colton hate me and i’m tired of them shoving letters in my face


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Ribbon Umbrella from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Whitney visit my house
Fang asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Weeping Fig and received a Minimalist Mini Table
Cheri gifted me a Vegetarian Tee
gave Portia a pear and received a Tea Table
Marshal asked for a butterfly so I caught him a monarch butterfly and received a Tall Lantern
caught and sold some other bugs
returned a lost item to Lolly and received a Ringside Table
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Watering Trough
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around the island
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
visited Redd and purchased a Perfect Painting
purchased a Snake Plant from T&T Emporium 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Fireplace
wished on some shooting stars during tonight’s meteor shower


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present for Pango's birthday tomorrow.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: China.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Polka-Dot Dresser from Whitney, the Perfect Painting from Redd and a Garden Gnome from Wishy the Star
spoke to my villagers - Lolly gifted me a Ranch Hutch
won a game of hide-and-seek against Cheri, Marty and Maple and received an Astro Wall
agreed to buy a Classic Bed from Portia
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Electric Guitar
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire 
had daily fossils assessed and sold and donated the Perfect Painting to the museum 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Bed
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
had my fortune read by Katrina 
visited Boone at the campsite and agreed to sell him the Electric Guitar
purchased an Overall Dress from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour 
caught and sold some fish and bugs 
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood TV
had a surprise visit to my home from Lolly


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Pango's birthday and gave her a gerbera as a present.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task by sharing my dream.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought both Fortune Cookies and got a Hero's Cap and Majora's Mask.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Got no pwps or second hybrid rose, but i did get 2 rare mushrooms and a black cosmos. I watered all my flowers and am waiting for the meteor in my town tonight.

Edit: Cousteau requested a torch and I think i might make it just for the sake of having more pwps since my town is pretty bare in places


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Leopard Tee from Maple
spoke to my villagers - stopped Marty from moving 
gave Lolly an orange and received a Stripe Clock
Felicity asked for a violin beetle but I was unable to catch one for her 
caught and sold some other bugs
delivered a gift from Maple to Marshal and received Marshal’s Photo
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Jukebox 
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Stool
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Poinsettia from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Forest Umbrella from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
cleared out a couple of items from my storage
did a bit of redecorating inside my house 
scanned Fauna into town and asked for a gift - received a Baby Bear


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: South Korea.
- Went to the island and caught some fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## porkpie28

Today after a long time being away I started a new town


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - caught a flea off Felicity 
Marty asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Dream Catcher and received a Foosball Table
delivered a gift from Lolly to Marshal and received a Cassette Player 
Fang asked for a red snapper but I was unable to catch one for him
caught and sold some other fish
spoke to Sahara and received a Lovely Wall and a Kitschy Floor
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Dentist’s Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Lamp
sold fruit and seashells 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited the police station and picked up a yellow tulip bag from the lost and found
planted the flowers and picked up a few others
purchased a Tall Mini Cactus from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Black Pumps from Kicks 
spoke to Isabelle and started a PWP for a Fountain
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Lamp


----------



## Bagelbagon

I got a blue corner and shopping cart from wishy, picked up some mushrooms, got a hybrid pink cosmos, watered my flowers, and got no pwp requests.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task for finding the Mush Furniture item.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and got gems from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Bagelbagon

I bought up all the stuff in retail so i can get some sloppy and cardboard furniture since none of my villagers will give me the police station, found my second hybrid red rose, two black tulips, and two orange cosmos, watered all my flowers, picked up all my mushrooms, attempted to make a custom design but decided that it looked like trash and erased it, and am currently doing the diving trick to get more pwp requests. I’ll update the post if i get one.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Portia
spoke to my villagers - Felicity gifted me a Lantern
agreed to let Fang visit my house
Cheri asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Poinsettia and received a Men’s Toilet (thanks Cheri!)
gave Whitney a cherry and received a Blue Diamond Tee
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Stool
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Thailand
popped a balloon and received a Dishwasher
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Writing Chair and a Caladium from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Halo from Able Sisters
visited the Police Station and picked up a yellow rose bag from lost and found
planted the flowers and rearranged some others 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Goldie into town and asked for a gift - received a Complex Machine


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hamlet gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on the wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Here’s a bullet point list of the things I did today because I did too many fit into a small list like I normally do:

collected all of my mushrooms including a rare mushroom and transferred them them to my storage account.
*I found my first black rose from two hybrid reds after only one day of watering and fertilizer : D*
picked up a blue pansy and two black cosmos.
watered all my flowers.
added more white pansies to my hybrid growing beaches so i can get a second hybrid red pansy quicker.
and added more red and yellow roses so i can get some more oranges and eventually get more hybrid reds.
dug up all my bamboo shoots.
harvested and sold some non native fruits.

and I also tried giving a bamboo shoot to hopper because he asked for a fruit and I thought the game registers bamboo shoots as fruit, but he rejected it and screamed at me :/


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Got a song from K.K. with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JulianSG16

I watched Megan make Veggie Cupcakes for almost 2.5 hours. She never cleaned the pan.
On the plus side I was able to let some of these nice people grab the recipe.
Wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## JemAC

*13th November*

opened the mail - received a Traffic Cone from Fang and a Tuk-Tuk from Gulliver
spoke to my villagers - visited Cheri’s house 
stopped Lolly from moving 
took Whitney round to visit Maple and received a Juicy-Apple Clock
buried a time capsule for Poncho 
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Theremin
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town - received a Mush Hanger
sold fruit and seashells 
caught and sold some bugs
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Hat
purchased a Jasmine Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Night-Sky Tee from Able Sisters 
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
did a bit more decorating inside one of the rooms of my house 
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Lunar Rover
attended K.K.’s concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Metal


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Lucky Frog from Cheri, some Rainbow Tights from Portia and some Tumbleweed from Mom
spoke to my villagers - traded the Lucky Frog with Fang in exchange for a Green Bed
agreed to let Lolly visit my house 
Portia asked for a cricket but I was unable to catch one for her 
caught and sold some other bugs
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Arcade Machine
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
agreed to sell the sapphire to Marshal
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town - received a Mush Table
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp
purchased a Holly Bonsai and a white tulip bag from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Pink Pyjama Bottoms from Able Sisters 
planted the flowers
collected the ore from my house storage and sold it for a premium at Re-Tail
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Diana into town and asked for a gift - received an Office Chair


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## smilingpenguin

hijessicarose said:


> Figured I'd make one of these posts. So, what did you accomplish in your town today!?
> I finally finished creating my paths. It took forEVER but it looks beautiful.


if anyone is curious about the new features in New Horizons, I watched this video to help. https://shrinke.me/eVdoErDF


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Regal Wall Lamp from Lolly and some Red Headgear from Whitney
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Maple and received a Soda Case
Felicity asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Caladium and received a Kiddie Couch
spoke to Sahara and received a Western Vista and a Windflower Floor
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Colourful Wheel
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Wall Lamp
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
visited Klaus who camping in town today and agreed to buy his Computer
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe and received a Siphon
purchased a Humidifier from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Daisy Umbrella from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour 
caught and sold some fish and bugs
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Dresser


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Germany.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: The Netherlands.


----------



## lyradelphie04

Today I was in Delphie on a return trip after a long hiatus. 
Most of my residents are gone, including my favorite deer, Diana. Wasn't shocked about Marshall's leave either. The only one left was Rosy, which isn't terrible but she's no Punchy.
I picked a ton of weeds and shook all my trees. Managed to get some fishing in, but since I used to grind on this game there's only January fish and insects left for the encyclopedia and Blathers.
Did all my dailies though: Shampoodle, outfit changes, Timmy and Tommy, and had a nice visit from Redd. Completely forgot about the fake art thing and bought a fake lol.


----------



## OLoveLy

checked all my villagers from moving out the town and empty the box letters of characters. it been a while that i didn't play New Leaf.... Cx


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - Fang gifted me a Peacock Chair
Lolly asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Maple Bonsai and received Lolly’s Photo
gave Felicity a perfect apple and received a Trunk
Portia asked for a bagworm but I was unable to find one for her today
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells, a Sink and an Exotic Screen
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
agreed to trade the ruby with Marshal in exchange for a Lightning Tee
had daily fossils assessed and sold
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Hanger
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
visited Jitters who was camping in town today and agreed to sell him a bee
purchased a Kettle from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Plaid Cami Dress from Able Sisters 
visited Redd and purchased a Nice Painting 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Lazy-Susan Table


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by refreshing my TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Watered my flowers and moved my hybrid red rose garden to a different part of the beach because it’s gotten too big, bought some stuff from gracie during the sale, and finally found the busted umbrella I’ve been looking for


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Nice Painting from Redd and a Kiddie Wall from Felicity 
spoke to my villagers - Maple gifted me a Neon Sign
took Lolly round to visit Marshal and received an Hourglass
delivered a gift from Portia to Fang and received a Floral Knit Tee
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Chaise Lounge
agreed to sell the Chaise Lounge to Poncho
hit rocks - collected multiple ores from one rock and an amethyst from another
had daily fossils assessed and sold and donated the Nice Painting to the museum
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Dresser
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Soda Fountain
had my fortune read by Katrina 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Fan Palm from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Purple Pumps from Kicks 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood Bed
had a surprise visit to my home from Marty


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Both Hans and Rodeo gave me additional copies of their picture.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received an Asteroid from Maple
spoke to my villagers - agreed to visit Lolly’s house
gave Marshal a pear and received a Cycling Shirt
agreed to buy a Calm Painting from Fang
delivered a gift from Cheri to Poncho and received a persimmon 
buried the persimmon in my town
returned a lost item to Marty and received a Bubble Tank
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a High-Jump Mat
hit rocks - collected bells and a gold nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold - tried donating the Calm Painting but the museum already had one
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Lamp
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Peru
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
purchased a Tower of Pisa from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Black Formal Skirt from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour 
caught and sold some fish and bugs 
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Country Guitar


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my room.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Tapestry from Gulliver, a Lucky Frog from Lolly and a Blue Jacket from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Red Tile from Portia
Whitney asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Holly Bonsai and received a Plaster Wall
agreed to trade a Fan Palm with Marshal in exchange for an Imperial Tile
gave Poncho an orange and received some Bowling Pins
Cheri asked for a bitterling so I caught her one and received a Loud Bloom Tee
caught some other fish - donated a bitterling to the museum and traded a cherry salmon with Fang in exchange for a Windflower Floor
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Orange Cone
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Table
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Sweets Lamp from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Red Tights from Kicks 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Table


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Yesterday I:

found and hit the bell rock
bought all the stuff in retail so I can get some sloppy furniture
got a zen street lamp request from Hopper and funded it
watered all my flowers
found my 4th black rose
bought a card tower from Gracie

Today I:

found and hit the bell rock
picked up my golden fishing rod from Chip (I completed my collection in August with a snapping turtle and I missed the tourney in October because I had lots of school work to do, so it was a pretty long wait)
watered all my plants
admired the new zen street lamp
learned from Aurora that Tabby is moving out


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Fang
spoke to my villagers - most of them wanted to talk about the Fishing Tourney while Marty spoke of not eating his pet arrowana, so I had no tasks to complete for them today
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Exotic Bench
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town
sold fruit and seashells 
caught some fish - gave the black bass I caught to Chip for today’s Fishing Tourney and received a Football-Fish Lamp
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
attended the awards ceremony and received the Silver Fish Trophy, Cheri took first place and Marshal came third
purchased a High-End Stereo from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Pink Knit Hat from Able Sisters 
popped a balloon and received a Playroom Rug
visited the police station and purchased a sun cosmos bag from the lost and found 
planted the flowers and dug up a few others
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Hearth
attended K.K.’s concert at Club L.O.L and received K.K. Pondering


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task for finding the Mush furniture item.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on the wall.
- Cleaned up some of the excess flowers around my Tulip Topiary. I still need to decide what flowers I actually want there, but it looks much nicer now.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Marty 
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marshal visit my house 
won a game of hide-and-seek against Fang, Cheri and Poncho - received a Sconce
gave Marty a cherry and received a Common Chair
Lolly mentioned that Cheri was thinking of moving but Cheri never mentioned it today
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Karaoke System
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received an Alpine Shelf
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Harvest Bed and a Pothos from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Stripe Knit Cap from Able Sisters 
caught some fish - traded a koi with Whitney in exchange for a Yellow Tartan Tee
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
scanned Vivian into town and asked for a gift - received a Stepladder


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Cole gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to at least 5 villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Vintage Telephone from Marshal and some New Year’s Cards from Fang
spoke to my villagers - Cheri gifted me a Blue-Stripe Tee
returned a lost item to Poncho and received a Flame Tee
gave Felicity a cherry and received a Blue Table
Marshal asked to visit my house again so I agreed that he could 
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Sleek Side Table
hit rocks - collected a sapphire from one rock and multiple ores from another 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Weight Bench
visited Redd and purchased a Motherly Statue
purchased a Harvest Sofa from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Polka-Dot Rain Boots from Kicks 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour 
caught and sold some bugs and fish 
did a bit of redecorating inside my house 
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received a Stool


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## HistoryH22

*Bought a few furniture pieces from Grace.
*Had a very successful beetle hunt.
*Found Ankha’s lost item. 
And most importantly,
*Received Villager of Honor badge from Phineas.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Motherly Statue from Redd, a Hospital TV from Marshal and some Star Paper from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marty visit my house
gave Portia a perfect apple and received a Kiwi Stool
Marshal asked for something new for his house so I gave him a Snake Plant and received a Mosaic Tile
caught Poncho a monarch butterfly and received a Noodle Tee
caught and sold some other bugs
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Green Counter
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold and donated the Motherly Statue to the museum 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Stool
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Card Lamp from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Pastel-Check Skirt from Able Sisters 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Wolfgang into town and asked for a gift - received a Lab Chair


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Yuka gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Soda Case from Marty
spoke to my villagers - agreed to buy a Samurai Shirt from Poncho
gave Whitney a peach and received an Arctic-Camo Shirt
caught a bluegill for Maple and received a Checkered Tee
sold the remaining fish caught at Re-Tail
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Stripe Closet
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Closet
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Hawaii
popped a balloon and received a Rocking Horse
purchased a Rococo Clock from T&T Emporium 
visited Able Sisters and Kicks but didn’t buy anything today
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited the Police Station and picked up a yellow tulip bag from lost and found
planted the flowers and rearranged a couple of others
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely End Table
had a surprise visit from Felicity to my home


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task for finding the mushroom furniture piece.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Easter Island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rodeo, Rhonda, and Zell.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers. There were no tasks to complete since the Harvest Festival was today.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers. There were no tasks to complete since the Harvest Festival was today.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found out Pango is thinking of moving, but couldn't get her to ping me today. I'll try to catch her tomorrow.


----------



## JemAC

Didn’t get chance to play yesterday so decided to cover both days today and TT’d backwards to the Harvest Festival, completed the event tasks by helping out my villagers with their cooking and received a couple of items from the Harvest Series, a Fruit Basket and a Cornucopia from Franklin.

*26th November *

opened the mail - received a Pear Wardrobe from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - gave Maple an orange and received a Swell Shirt
Marshal asked for something new his home so I gave him a Candy Jar and received a Bathroom Stall
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood Shelf
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Chair
sold fruit and seashells
spoke to Sahara and received a Library Wall and a Checkered Tile
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Lamp
purchased a Classic Bookcase from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Red Plaid Skirt from Able Sisters 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Telescope


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Pango from moving.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Bagelbagon

I harvested my perfect apples and threw them in my museum exhibit for storage, bought a nice pair of pants from the gracie sale, and collected and watered my hybrids. I took some of my blue and purple violets and some of my black tulips and planted them around a pond, and I think it looks pretty nice. I also attempted to get some pwp requests but failed miserably. I guess it was because most of my villagers were inside for some reason :/


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Whitney
spoke to my villagers - stopped Cheri from moving 
dug up a time capsule I’d previously buried for Marshal and received a Queen
Maple asked for a pop-eyed goldfish but I was unable to catch one for her 
caught and sold some other fish
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Sphinx
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush End Table
sold fruit and seashells 
agreed that Portia should buy a Minimalist Clock from the flea market
popped a couple of balloons and received a Tent Rug and a Chic Wall
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited the shops but didn’t buy anything today
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Lunch Tray


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Grizzly gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task finding the mushroom furniture item.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers in town today.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Cube, Chester, and Charlise.
- Went to the shops today except for Kicks, though I didn't buy anything. 
- Visited the island where I went fishing and diving.
- In my town, I caught a Rainbow Trout while fishing.
- Made some bells from the ore rock and the money rock. 
- Astrid requested me to deliver a present to Cube and I gave it to him.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Modern Wood Bed from Whitney and an Extinguisher from Poncho 
spoke to my villagers - Portia gifted me a Billiard Table
Marty asked for something new for his house so I gave him a Tall Mini Cactus and received a Plush Carpet
gave Cheri a perfect apple and received a Kiddie Stereo
delivered a gift from Maple to Felicity and received a Fresh Tee
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Tea Set
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Stool
sold fruit and seashells 
spoke to Sahara and received a Library Wall and a Pastel-Dot Rug
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
purchased a Sunflower from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Mint Umbrella from Able Sisters 
caught and sold some bugs 
cleared out a couple of items from my home storage
did a bit of redecorating inside my house 
scanned Poppy into town and asked for a gift - received a Pink Velvet Stool


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving out.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.
- Completed a daily Meow task by finding the mushroom furniture item.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Peru.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Fang
spoke to my villagers - buried a time capsule for Portia
Lolly asked for something new for her house so I gave her an Exotic Chest and received a Gold Screen Wall
delivered a gift from Poncho to Fang and received a Cassette Player
Felicity gifted me a Hawthorn Bonsai
Cheri asked for a river fish so I caught her a bitterling and received an Earthy Knit Shirt
caught and sold some other fish 
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Wood TV
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
picked up the mushrooms around town and received a Mush Closet
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Wall Flowerpot from T&T Emporium 
visited Able Sisters and Kicks but didn’t buy anything today
caught and sold some bugs
dug up a few flowers
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Stepladder


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the daily mushrooms.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all of the daily mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rhonda, Zell, and Bruce.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Singapore.
- Saved over 20,000,000 bells in the ABD and received the Safe from the Post Office.


----------



## Kamex

- I received a letter from Cube and I wrote back to him.
- Shook some trees and found a Baby Panda, which I gave to Chester.
- Talked to all of my villagers today.
- Gave an apricot to Astrid because she asked for a fruit and she gave me a Twinkle T-shirt. 
- Tucker came to the Campsite and he chose to move in my town after I won a game of charades against him. 
- Broke the ore rock and found a Sapphire that I sold. 
- Gave Claudia a tour of my house when she wanted to visit me. 
- Made some bells from the money rocks and by catching fish that I sold.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Lovely Tee from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Poncho visit my house
Whitney asked for a wharf roach but I was unable to catch one for her
Portia asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Makeup Case and received a copy of her photo
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Folding Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Vietnam
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
purchased a Gorgeous Chest from T&T Emporium
purchased a Yellow Ribbon from Able Sisters
rearranged some of the flowers
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Giant Dragonfly Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish
scanned Bam into town and asked for a gift - received a Trunk Measure
had a surprise visit to my house from Maple


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in town!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the Santa Hat to start preparing for Toy Day.
- Completed a daily Meow task for buying an item from the Able Sisters.
- Got my first Toy Day hints from Zell and Jay.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton with a present of an incense burn. 
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Gave Pierce his Time Capsule and he gave me a Danger Tee.
- Colton asked me give a present to Chester, though I declined when Chester offered to buy it from him. 
- Bought a Ballroom Mask from Gracie at the T and T Emporium. 
- Bought a Santa Coat at the T and T Emporium.


----------



## LadyDestani

Didn't have time to play in Nocturne today.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got my first Toy Day hint from Grizzly.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers today.
- Charlise asked for fruit and I gave her an apple. 
- Claudia asked for furniture and I gave her a Neon Sign.
- Bought a tuxedo from the T and T Emporium. 
- Made some bells from fishing and catching bugs at the island. 
- Visited Cube's house in the evening and chatted with him.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Conical Straw Hat from Gulliver 
spoke to my villagers - Poncho mentioned Toy Day and his desire for wallpaper from Jingle
delivered a gift from Cheri to Lolly and received a Kiwi Tee
Felicity asked for something new for her house so I gave her an Azalea Bonsai and received a Classic Clock
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Golf Bag
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby 
agreed to sell the ruby to Whitney
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Poodle Lamp 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
had my fortune read by Katrina 
purchased a Festive Tree from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
did some redecorating inside my house 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Diana into town and asked for a gift - received a Baby Bear


----------



## sawas

payed off my down payment!!!!!


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received presents from both Wolfgang and Cube.
- Cube asked for some fruit and I gave him a cherry, then he gave me a present.
- Played hide-and-seek against Astrid, Colton, and Pierce and I got a present for winning.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a Sapphire, which I sold.
- Went shopping at the Able Sisters' Store and bought Santa Pants.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought the Santa Hat to start preparing for Toy Day.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Naomi, Cole, and Anicotti.
- Found 2 of the 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday. I'll have to look for the last one again tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the Santa Pants to prepare for Toy Day.


----------



## ChocoPie22

12/03/21

Opened my mail and got the items I ordered yesterday
Celeste was here, so I wished a lot, I ended up losing count
Got the Celeste DIY
Got the daily DIY bottle
Hit all my rocks and found the money rock
Dug the money tree and planted it with 10,000 bells
Hit and shook all my trees
CJ was here, so I did his tournament and sold a bunch of fish to him
Made a new bridge and paid it off immediately
Got up to 100,000 bells again and started to pay off the house debt
Got the daily nook miles
Got a new achievement


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving 
returned a lost item to Marty and received an orange
planted the orange in my town
agreed to let Portia visit my house
Cheri asked for a river fish so I caught her a bitterling and received a Waffle Shirt
caught some other fish - donated a pond smelt to the museum and sold the rest at Re-Tail
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Stripe Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Chic Wall
purchased a Fireplace from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Santa Coat from Able Sisters 
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Ranch Dresser
attended K.K.’s concert at Club L.O.L and received Stale Cupcakes


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found the last gyroid that I couldn't find yesterday.
- Bought the Santa Coat to prepare for Toy Day.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got Toy Day hints from Yuka and Diva.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the Santa Beard to prepare for Toy Day.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## Kamex

- I gave Claudia a tour of my house.
- Chester came over to visit and he gave me a Durian.
- Gave Colton and Apple a new catchphrase.
- Made some bells from fishing and catching bugs at the island.
- Broke the money rock and found a ruby which I sold.
- Wolfgang and Apple gave me a hint for Toy Day.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Black Katana from Portia
spoke to Phineas and received the Fish Encyclopaedia Badge
spoke to my villagers - Lolly mentioned wanting something green for Toy Day while Fang told me he’d like something red
Marty asked for a river fish so I caught him a crucian carp and received a Grey Tartan Shirt
caught and sold some other fish
Cheri asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Classic Bookcase and received a Stair Dresser
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Regal Dresser
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Bed
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased some Jingle Shelves from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Ribbon Umbrella from Able Sisters
visited the Police Station and picked up a red rose bag from the lost and found
planted the flowers and rearranged a few others
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Wolfgang into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Table


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a letter from Gulliver with a present from Thailand. 
- Talked to all of my villagers in town today. 
- Astrid asked for an apple and I gave one to her. She gave me a present in return. 
- Gave a present from Charlise to Wolfgang I got a present in return from Wolfgang. 
- Made some bells from the money rock and from the fish and underwater creatures I caught in the island. 
- Broke the ore rock and sole the ruby I found. 
- Bought Santa Boots at Kicks for Toy Day. 
- Gave a tour of my house to Cube.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Colton gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought the Santa Beard and Santa Boots to prepare for Toy Day.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Hans' birthday and gave him a shirt that he loved so much he put it on immediately.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Rhonda.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the Santa Boots to prepare for Toy Day.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Maple
spoke to Isabelle and received a Holiday Stocking in celebration of Naughty-or-Nice Day
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
Fang asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Jasmine Bonsai and received a Lucky Frog
Marty gifted me a Lunch Tray
gave Marshal a perfect apple and received an Exotic Bed
agreed to buy a Stripe Wall from Cheri
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Green Wardrobe
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
caught and sold some bugs
purchased a Gorgeous Lamp from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Red Shoes from Kicks
cleared out a few items from my home storage and did a bit of redecorating 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood Bed


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Hugh.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Bought the Santa Pants to prepare for Toy Day. My Santa outfit is now complete.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Greece.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Hans.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my regal clock to royal blue for Yuka.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Germany.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Claudia with a present.
- Talked to all of my villagers today.
- Tucker asked for some fruit and I gave him an apple. He gave me a T-shirt in return. 
- Helped Wolfgang come up with a new greeting. 
- Astrid gave me a Toy Day hint.
- Woke up Gulliver from the beach and reminded him he went to Vietnam. 
- Made bells from the money rock and by visiting the island, where I caught bugs and sea creatures. 
- Broke the ore rock and sold the emerald I found. 
- Went shopping at the Able Sisters Store and bought a Santa Beard for Toy Day. 
- Delivered a present to Colton that Tucker requested me to send and I got a present in return.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Visited Berseria for the first time in 4 months (i'm so sorry New Leaf forum). I may have missed the Halloween event () and missed out on some rare Summer bugs (), but at least Sydney, Hazel and Jitters are still in my town (honestly would've just restarted had they moved out). It still looks nice too, barely any weeds. And I must say, the atmosphere (that grass colour ) looks so good during Autumn? Should've remembered about my NL file earlier oof
Anyway I explored my town for about 20 minutes, just taking in the scenery. I returned Jitters' missing workout log and buried Sydney's time capsule, after which I sold some bugs in my inventory to re-Tail. It's a shame that Anchovy moved out though, I rather liked him.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Lovely Chair from Cheri
spoke to my villagers - visited Portia’s house
delivered a gift from Whitney to Felicity and received a Lemon Gingham Shirt
Maple asked for a centipede but I was unable to catch one for her 
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Retro Fridge
agreed to trade the Retro Fridge with Lolly in exchange for an Argyle Knit Shirt
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Italy
popped a balloon and received a Simple Kettle
purchased some Shearling Boots and a Moth Orchid from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today
visited Tortimer Island and took part in the Elite Hammer Tour
caught and sold some bugs and fish 
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a White Pot


----------



## tinysaiph

checked my mail, talked with all of my villagers and visited Molly, sorted through my storage for the first time in a while, cleaned up my island and moved some flowers around, caught a few bugs and sent the bells to nook, sent a letter to molly, and a letter nan, sold off my excess fossils, and stared into the abyss for 40 minutes while listening to the soundtrack ;w;


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Bought the Santa Coat to prepare for Toy Day. My Santa outfit is now complete.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Becky's upcoming birthday.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my house.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Turnes out Anchovy never moved out, I'd just forgotten where he lived 
Greeted Cesar who's moving in, after which I dug up Anchovy's time capsule for him. Talked to Puck for a bit, who still doesn't want to invite me to his house. Removed some weeds around my town as well.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Mouth of Truth from Gulliver and a Shanty Mat from Portia
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Lolly visit my house
buried a time capsule for Whitney
delivered a gift from Cheri to Maple and received a durian
planted the durian in my town
Marty gifted me a Green Wall
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Science Table
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
visited Tex at the campsite and agreed to buy a Soft-Serve Lamp from him
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Tea Vase from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Santa Boots from Kicks 
visited Redd and purchased a Beautiful Statue
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Diana into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Bed


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Becky.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I invited Chester to come over and I gave him a tour of my house.
- Claudia gave me a Toy Day hint.
- Went to the T & T Emporium and bought a Spring Blossom song. 
- Bought a Santa Hat at the Able Sisters Store. 
- Cube asked for some fruit and I gave him a lemon. He then gave me an Elephant Shirt in return.
- Made some bells by catching bugs and fish at Tortimer Island. 
- Delivered a present to Colton from Tucker. 
- Charlise came over to visit me in the evening and I gave her a tour of my house.
- Worked part-time at the Roost Cafe.
- Broke the ore rock and found an amethyst, which I sold.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of bugs and fish to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Becky's birthday and gave her a present.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received the Beautiful Statue from Redd and a Bow from Lolly
spoke to Sahara and received some Ringside Seating and a Backyard Lawn
spoke to my villagers - Portia informed me that she’d like some food from Jingle this Toy Day
gave Maple a peach and received a Blue Tie-Dye Tank
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a TV with VCR
agreed to sell the TV to Felicity 
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold and donated the Beautiful Statue to the museum
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Sconce from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Santa Hat from Able Sisters 
caught and sold some fish
cleared out some items from my house storage
did a bit of redecorating inside my home
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Peacock Chair
had a surprise visit to my home from Cheri and received an Astro Clock


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Cole.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Bruce.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a present from Cube.
- Received Toy Day hints from Wolfgang and Cube.
- Chester came over to visit in the evening and I gave him a tour of my house.
- Wolfgang asked for a pear and I gave one to him. He then gave me an item in return.
- Completed the funding for the construction of the Windmill in my town. I picked a nice spot to place the Windmill and it's one of my favorite Public Works Projects in the game. Love it!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Got Toy Day hints from Colton and Annalisa.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Pango.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found out Bruce is thinking about moving but he wouldn't ping me today. I'll try to catch him tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Chester and Pierce with presents. 
- Talked to all of my villagers today.
- Won second place in the Fishing Tourney and I got a Dab Table as a prize. 
- Made some bells from the money rock.


----------



## Admiral Sven

I logged into my town after about a year away to check how it was doing, and was pleasantly surprised to see my town wasn't actually doing too badly.

Please find below what happens if you come to Roverton in December.

- Got my year-old CAT tickets
- Found out I was slightly late for the Fishing Tourney, so damn me
- Found an old villager had left, but I cared about them so little I forgot their name
- Reintroduced myself to all my villagers
- Since it was a year or so ago I last logged in, I still have 2020's snowflakes in my pockets
- Impolitely declined Savannah's request to redecorate my perfect mansion living room (seriously, she's off her head)
- Bought a Christmas tree, Tommy thanked me for 2,480 Bells (he's so materialistic)
- Got a short back-and-sides at Shampoodle - apparently I'd be fine with a girl's haircut - how the hell do you respond to that?
- Got a deal to expand my traditional Japanese-themed room on the ground floor, I'm a multi-millionaire so Nook loves me (just wish I could say the same in real life).


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Fang informing me off his upcoming birthday 
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Lolly and received a Saddle Fence
Whitney asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Poinsettia and received a Pipe Stool
won a game of hide-and-seek against Fang, Maple and Cheri and received a Ventilation Fan
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Armoire
agreed to trade a bee with Felicity in exchange for a Pink PJ Shirt
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
caught some snowflakes
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
purchase a Pine Table from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
rearranged some of the flowers and got rid off a few
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received a High-End Stereo
had a surprise visit to my home from Cheri and received an Exit Sign


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for catching a snowflake.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Becky, Yuka, and Bruce.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Jitters visited my house 
Bought the giant dharma in TIY 
Moved flowers around, replanting the ones that grew during the 4 months I didn't touch the game 
Spent a couple of hours on the island
Seems like I was close to fully paying off my debts


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Portia
spoke to my villagers - Whitney mentioned that she’d like an umbrella from Jingle for Toy Day
dug up a time capsule I’d previously buried for Poncho and received a Fresh Tank
Marty asked for something new for his home so I gave him a Cream Sofa and received a copy of his photo
delivered a gift from Marshal to Cheri and received a Pink PJ Shirt
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Colourful Wheel
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Lamp
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited Astrid, who was camping in town, and agreed to buy her Camp Stove
purchased a Jingle Clock from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Blue Ballet Outfit from Able Sisters 
caught and sold some fish
cleared out a few items from my storage and sold the ore I’d collected for a premium at Re-Tail
scanned Kyle into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Table


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Annalisa and Naomi.
- Cole gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Scotland.
- Cleaned up some of the excess hybrid flowers that have spawned in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Made a wish during the meteor shower.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for striking the money rock eight times.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday and was able to add 1 new one to my collection.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - letter from Marshal
spoke to my villagers - Felicity gifted me a Ranch Chair
Whitney asked for a wharf roach but I was unable to catch one for her
Cheri mentioned that she’d like some food for Toy Day
spoke to Sahara and received a Western Vista and a Shanty Mat
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Common Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
caught some snowflakes
purchased a Painting Set from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
caught and sold some fish
did a bit of redecorating inside my house 
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Green Wardrobe


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## zissou

12/14/21

Oops, I made this post thinking I was in the NH thread.
But this thread motivated me to, well, sign into my NL town. Things are... weedy.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers today.
- Colton asked to visit my place and I showed him my rooms. 
- Broke the ore rock and found an emerald, which I sold.
- Made some bells from the money rock. 
- Dug up some gyroids which I sold.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Cole and Deirdre.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Bruce.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task for popping a balloon.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton with a present. It contained a White Kartana, and I'm happy I got an item that I've never had    before. 
- Wolfgang asked for some fruit and I gave him a peach. He gave me a present in return.
- Delivered a present from Chester to Tucker and I received an item in return. 
- Broke the ore rock and found an amethyst which I sold.
- Made some bells from the money rock.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Portia
spoke to my villagers - visited Lolly’s house 
Maple asked for something new for her home so I gave her Wendell’s Painting and received a Paper Lantern
gave Marty a perfect apple and received a Breaker
shook trees - caught 5 bees, collected bells and a Cabin Table
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
caught some snowflakes
visited Reds but didn’t purchase anything today as he had nothing that I needed
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
purchased a Jingle Lamp from T&T Emporium 
purchased some White Stockings from Kicks
caught and sold some fish
did a little more redecorating inside my home
scanned Caroline into town and asked for a gift - received a Lunar Rover


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

paid off all my debt, feelin' great!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Anicotti and Deirdre.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Rodeo.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rhonda, Diva, and Hans.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Hawaii.


----------



## Kamex

- I won a game of hide-and-seek against Astrid, Chester, and Claudia.
- Baabara visited my Campsite and decided to move to my town after winning a game of rock, paper, scissors against her. 
- Claudia asked for some fruit and I gave her an apple. She gave me an item in return.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a golden nugget which I sold.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Hamlet.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Rodeo and Becky.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Astrid with a present.
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Astrid. I received an item as a present from Astrid in return.
- Gave Claudia a sea bass and she gave me a present in return.
- Went shopping at the T&T Emporium and bought a Rococo Shelf.
- Broke the ore rock and found an emerald which I sold.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Astrid came over to visit and I gave her a tour of my house.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Trunk Measure from Lolly
spoke to my villagers - stopped Poncho from moving
Marty gifted me a Bad Plaid Shirt
Cheri mentioned Toy Day and her hopes off receiving something yellow
attended Fang’s Birthday Party, along with Portia, and gifted him an Aquarius Urn
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Genie’s Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
built a perfect snowboy 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
visited Groucho who was camping at the igloo in town today and agreed to buy his Playroom Wall
visited the shops but didn’t buy anything today 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
dug up a few flowers that were growing out of control
caught and sold a few bugs
scanned Erik into town and asked for a gift - received an Ebony Piano


----------



## LadyDestani

I only had time to play in one of my towns today.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Hamlet and Mint.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Astrid with a present.
- I gave Claudia a Sleek Clock and she gave me an item in return. 
- Broke the ore rock and found an amethyst which I sold.
- Delivered a present from Wolfgang to Colton, though Colton told me to keep the present.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Snowman Wall from the Snowboy I’d built yesterday and a Stylish Suit from Fang
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Poncho visit my house
Marty asked for a centipede but I was unable to catch one for him
Felicity hinted that she’d like something grey for Toy Day
Maple gifted me a Lefty Lucky Cat
returned a lost item to Cheri and received a Wrestler Tank
Lolly asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Painting Set and received a Morning Glory
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Blue Table
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
visited Bonbon at the igloo in town and agreed to buy her Chaise Lounge
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Classic Bed from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Santa Pants from Able Sisters 
caught and sold some fish
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Soda Case
wished on some stars during tonight’s meteor shower


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Cube with a present.
- Delivered a present from Chester to Apple and she gave me a pear in return. 
- Dug up some gyroids which I sold. 
- Gave a goldfish to Apple and she gave me a present in return. 
- Broke the ore rock and found a Sapphire which I sold. 
- Found ores from the money rock which I sold.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Grizzly, Hamlet, and Anicotti.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Yuka.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## Shoutarous

Visited the roost and did some cleaning!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Jay and Pango.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Astrid with a Kitschy Tile as a present.
- Cube asked for some fruit and I gave him a pear. He gave me a present in return. 
- Wolfgang asked for my Office Chair and I sold it to him. 
- Broke the money rock and found a golden nugget which I sold. 
- Dug up a bamboo shoot which I sold. 
- Bought a light-blue cap at the Able Sisters Store.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Seven Lamp from Wishy the Star and a Pot Rack from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - buried a time capsule for Felicity 
visited Maple’s house 
agreed to trade a Morning Glory with Portia in exchange for a Zipper Shirt
Marshal gifted me an Icy Shirt
gave Marty a peach that he’d asked for and received a Robo-Wall
agreed to let Fang visit my house 
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Soda Case
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Mini Dharma
spoke to Isabelle and received a Glow Wand in celebration of the Winter Solstice
purchased some Purple High-Tops from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Festive Dress from Able Sisters 
built a perfect Snowman and received a Bingo Card
caught and sold some fish
scanned Freya into town and asked for a gift - received a Jukebox


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Cole gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Snowflake Glow Wand from Isabelle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got the Snowflake Glow Wand from Isabelle.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying back 5000 bells on my home loan.
- Found the pitfall seed and reburied it on my beach. Jay was down there yesterday so I'm guessing he must have fallen in. Poor guy!


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from my mom with a present.
- Received Toy Day hints from Tucker, Charlise, Chester, and Apple. 
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought a Zebra Shirt and Zebra Pants from Gracie. 
- Apple asked for a cherry and I gave one to her. She gave me an item in return. 
- Dug up some gyroids which I sold. 
- Received a glow wand from Isabelle for the Winter Solstice. 
- Astrid came over to visit my place and I showed her my rooms. 
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a silver nugget which I sold.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Ranch Table from Fang and an Astro Clock from Maple
spoke to my villagers - dug up a time capsule I’d previously buried for Portia and received a Pinball Machine
gave Cheri a perfect apple and received a Partition Screen
spoke to Sahara and received a Blue Wall and a Chessboard Rug
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Lovely Bed
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
caught and sold some fish 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Green Pantry and a Daffodil from T&T Emporium 
purchased some Grey Tights from Kicks 
cleared out some items from my house storage and sold some ore for a premium at Re-Tail
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Complex Machine
had a surprise visit to my house from Whitney


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Astrid with a present.
- Gave Charlise a blue certificate as a decoration for her house and she gave me a present in return.
- Gave Baabara a lost item and she gave me a present as a reward. 
- Received a MEOW Coupon for catching a snowflake.
- Learned all the jokes from Dr. Shrunk at Club LOL and he gave me an old comedian jacket. He also taught me the Shrunk Funk Shuffle.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Whitney
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving 
gave Felicity a pear and received an Explorer Tee
visited Fang’s house
Portia informed me that she’d like something pink for Toy Day
Whitney gifted me a Baby Bear
returned a lost item to Cheri and received a Screen
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Bucket
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
had my fortune read by Katrina
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Table
visited the shops but didn’t buy anything today 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
caught and sold some fish
scanned Bam into town and asked for a gift - received a Judge’s Bell


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got some new Toy Day hints from Grizzly and Mint.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got a new Toy Day hint from Diva.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.

Hopefully, I now have enough info to get all of my villagers' gifts right on Toy Day tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Got a Toy Day hint from Colton.
- Got a surprise visit from Apple.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a silver nugget which I sold.
- Dug up a gyroid which I sold. 
- Bought a persimmon at the T&T Emporium and a pair of green-stripe socks at Kicks.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Dressed up as Santa and gave everyone the correct gifts that they wanted.
- Got a Festive Wreath from Jingle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Dressed up as Santa and gave everyone the correct gifts that they wanted.
- Got a Festive Wreath from Jingle.


----------



## Kamex

- I made bells from the money rock. 
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Dug up a gyroid which I sold. 
- Gave everyone gifts for Toy Day and got a Festive Wreath from Jingle as a reward.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Received Jingle's Picture in the mail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received Jingle's Picture in the mail.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers today.
- Chester asked for some fruit and I gave him a cherry. He gave me a water bird in return. 
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Baabara and I received a reggae tank in return. 
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a sapphire which I sold. 
- Worked part-time at the Roost and I received superb coffee beans and a Tall Brewsteroid as a reward.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday. 
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers today.
- Gave Baabara a bitterling and she gave me a T-shirt in return. 
- Gave Astrid a cherry and she gave me a Five-Ball Tee as a reward.
- Delivered a present from Wolfgang to Astrid and I got an item in return. 
- Worked part-time at the Roost. 
- Dug up a gyroid and sold it. 
- Dug up a bamboo shoot which I sold.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a sapphire which I sold.


----------



## JemAC

I’ve missed a few days playing in my town so I TT’d backwards to play Toy Day, received a Reel-to-Reel in the mail from Dad and successfully delivered all gifts to my villagers, while dressed as Santa, and received a Festive Wreath from Jingle.

*27th December*

opened the mail - received Jingle’s Photo and an invitation to Poncho’s birthday party on 2nd January
spoke to my villagers - stopped Marty from moving 
gave Marshal a perfect apple and received a Sink
Fang gifted me a Cardboard Box
Lolly asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Daffodil and received a Space Shuttle
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Ranch Hutch
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells
caught and sold some bugs
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited the shops but didn’t buy anything today
did a bit of redecorating inside my house
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received a Fireplace


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Cube with a present that contained an asteroid.
- Gave Astrid a wharf roach and she gave me an item as a reward.
- Bought a Night-Sky Tee at the Able Sisters Store. 
- Dug up some bamboo shoot which I sold.
- Dug up some gyroids which I sold. 
- Worked part-time at the Roost. 
- Went to the island and I caught an ocean sunfish which I sold as well as a wharf roach that I gave to Astrid.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only had time to play in one town today.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received some fertiliser from Leif
spoke to my villagers - Poncho gifted me a Patchwork Sofa
delivered a gift from Felicity to Lolly and received a Jungle-Camo Tee
Maple asked for a wharf roach but I was unable to catch one for her 
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and an Effects Rack
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Hat
caught some fish - donated an oarfish to the museum and sold the remaining fish caught 
purchased a Kitchen Wall from T&T Emporium 
purchased a Beret from Able Sisters 
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
built a perfect snowman
scanned Mitzi into town and asked for a gift - received a Copy Machine


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from both Apple and Chester with presents.
- Celebrated my birthday at Colton's house with Claudia and Wolfgang. I got a present from Colton as well.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot which I sold.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found an amethyst which I sold.
- Gave a popeyed goldfish to Wolfgang and I received a present as a reward.
- Colton came over to visit me and I gave him a tour of my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Hawaii.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my home.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered some birthday gifts for Hugh from my catalog.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton with a present.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Tucker alongside Charlise and Astrid. I got an item as a reward.
- Gave Baabara a rococo shelf and she gave me a lovely dresser in return.
- Dug up some bamboo shoot and sold them.
- Dug up some gyroids which I sold. 
- Caught a pike while fishing which I sold. 
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and found a sapphire which I sold.
- Visited Apple's house in the evening.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - letter from Maple
spoke to my villagers - visited Poncho’s house
agreed to buy a Regal Carpet from Fang
returned a lost item to Marty and received a Fern Shirt
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Green Lamp
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
agreed to trade the amethyst with Felicity in exchange for a Pickle Jar
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Modern Wall
had my fortune read by Katrina
purchased a Dollhouse from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
caught and sold some bugs
dug up a few flowers and rearranged a couple of other ones
did a bit of redecorating inside my house
scanned Wolfgang into town and asked for a gift - received a Country Guitar


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor by selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Celebrated Hugh's birthday and gave him gifts with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task by paying off 5000 bells of my home loan.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave Apple an Alpine kitchen cart and she gave me a mint gingham tee as a reward.
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought an Alpine kitchen cart.
- Broke the ore rock and found a sapphire which I sold.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Dug up some gyroids.
- Wolfgang came over to visit my place since I invited him in the evening and I showed him my rooms.
- Went to the island and caught some bugs that I sold for bells when I returned to my town.
- Worked part-time at the Roost and I received a Tall Brewsteroid as a reward from Brewster.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

- I talked to everyone and sent 3 letters to Bunnie, Genji, and Bettina
- I went and hit all the rocks to find the money rock and the ore rock.
-I caught a pike for Zucker.
- I gave Anicotti a perfect Apple.
- I made a Snowmam so that I could give my snowflakes to her
- Dug up all the gyroids and fossils
- I cleaned my storage out a little so that I could make more room in the green section.
- Went to the shops and bought some fertilizer from Leif.
- Played the New 3DS XL HHD version so that I can have some fun in the Puzzle game.
- I ended my day like I always do by going around the museum to see all my beautiful finished collections, sadly art is not done


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and celebrated the Countdown with them.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task by popping a balloon.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and celebrated the Countdown with them.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers today. 
- Opened the mail and received letters with presents from Apple, Wolfgang, and Chester. 
- Found a sapphire from breaking the ore rock and sold it. 
- Celebrated the Countdown for New Year's Eve. 
- Dug up some gyroids.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Got the Zodiac Tiger from Isabelle on both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Got the Zodiac Tiger from Isabelle. 
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I broke the money rock and found an emerald which I sold.
- Received a Zodiac Tiger Figurine from Isabelle for New Year's Day. 
- Broke the money rock and made some bells. 
- Made bells from selling some unwanted items.


----------



## JemAC

Haven’t had chance to play for a few days but did TT backwards New Years Eve to celebrate the countdown to 2022 with my villagers and New Years Day to pick up a Zodiac Tiger from Isabelle.

*2nd January*

opened the mail - received a Cheese Floor from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - stopped Lolly from moving 
attended Poncho’s birthday party, along with Cheri, and gave him a gift
agreed to sell Marshal a Jasmine Bonsai
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Modern Table
hit rocks - collected bells and an amethyst 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Chair
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Pendulum Clock from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
dug up a few flowers
caught and sold some fish
scanned Chief into town and asked for a gift - received a Birdcage


----------



## Kamex

- Cube invited me to hang over with him at his house.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Hit the ore rock and sold the sapphire I found.
- Made bells from the money rock.
- Gave Charlise a treadmill and she gave me a colorful wheel in return. 
- Apple gave me a chevron shirt. 
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought a treadmill for Charlise.
- Worked a shift at the Roost.


----------



## Bluebellie

I just finished my little carrot area. I’ve been meaning to make small farm areas all around my town and today I’ve made a lot of progress. At first I wasn’t very fond of these new crops, but these tiny crop areas I’m building are coming out too cute. I love my carrot area, and my separate potato area.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Cube with a present.
- Gave an apple to Apple and she gave me an argyle knit shirt in return. 
- Gave Cube an aroma pot and he gave me wooden planking in return. 
- Wolfgang came over to my place in the evening and I showed him my rooms.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Broke the ore rock and sold the emerald I found.
- Delivered a present from Baabara to Wolfgang and he gave me his pic in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Cavalier Shirt from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - Marty gifted me a Basketball Tank
gave Whitney a cherry and received a Fancy Carpet
buried a time capsule for Lolly
agreed to buy a Lemon Table from Maple
spoke to Sahara - received a Plaster Wall and a Modern Tile
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Dentist’s Chair
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald 
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Clock
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
caught and sold some bugs
purchased an Opulent Rug from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
cleared out some items from my house storage
did a bit of redecorating inside my house 
scanned Bunnie into town and asked for a gift - received an Effects Rack


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: USA.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the letter and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- I delivered a present from Charlise to Wolfgang and I received a beatnik tank in return.
- I sold some unwanted items.
- Apple came to visit my place in the evening and I showed her my rooms.
- Broke the ore rock and sold the gold nugget I found.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Tucker and I received a security tee in return.
- Sold a bamboo shoot. 
- Made bells from the money rock.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: England.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by refreshing his TPC picture. 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for sharing my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I sold some bamboo shoots.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Baabara alongside Cube and Charlise and I received a present in return.
- Received a surprise visit from Chester in the evening and he gave me a durian.
- Broke the ore rock and sold the ruby I found.
- Found a gyroid and sold it.
- Made bells from the money rock.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since in snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a letter from Felicity
spoke to my villagers - visited Whitney’s house
Poncho asked for a pill bug but I was unable to catch one for him
delivered a gift from Lolly to Portia and received a Modern Wood Chest
Maple gifted me a Moth Orchid
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and a Soda Case
agreed to sell Fang a bee
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold fruit and seashells
popped a balloon and received another silver slingshot
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe
purchased a Prim Outfit from Able Sisters
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today
caught and sold some fish
cleared out some items from my house storage
scanned Rosie into town and asked for a gift - received a Modern Wood Closet


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since in snowed in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I bought a polka dot lamp at the T&T Emporium.
- Delivered a present from Colton to Chester and I received a t-shirt in return. 
- Broke the ore rock and sold the sapphire I found.
- Found ores from the money rock and sold them.
- Worked a shift at the Roost.
- Croque came to visit my town at the Campsite and he decided to move to my town. 
- Cube came over to visit my place in the evening and I showed him my rooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only had time to play in one town today.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Cube with a present.
- Gave a small LED display for Charlise and she gave me her picture as a reward.
- Broke the ore rock and sold the amethyst I found.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Gulliver with a merlion as a present.
- Delivered a present from Baabara to Colton and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Broke the ore rock and sold the ruby I found.
- Saw the aurora at nighttime.
- Visited Charlise's house in the evening because she invited me to see her house.
- Sold some gyroids that I dug up. 
- Received a MEOW Coupon.
- Gave Chester rice balls and he gave me an item in return.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Sky Wall from Whitney and a Space Heater from Mom
spoke to my villagers - returned a lost item to Felicity and received an Alpine Rug
Marty asked for an ocean fish so I caught him a sea butterfly and received a Backyard Fence
donated another sea butterfly I caught to the museum and sold the remaining fish at Re-Tail
Whitney asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Moth Orchid and received a Kiddie Dresser
spoke to Sahara and received a Basement Wall and a Lab Floor
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a School Desk
hit rocks - collected bells and a silver nugget
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
popped a balloon and received a Flower Bed
built a perfect snowman
worked another shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
purchased a Holly Bonsai from T&T Emporium 
visited the other shops but didn’t buy anything today 
went diving and caught and sold some sea creatures 
scanned Merry into town and asked for a gift - received a Hearth


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Australia.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise with a present.
- Traded my plaza wall to Chester for a cherry.
- Caught a centipede and donated it to the museum.
- Gave Apple a polka-dot lamp as decoration for her house and she gave me an item in return. 
- Made some bells from the money rock. 
- Tucker came over to visit my place in the evening and I showed him my rooms.
- Caught a fish and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Pango from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker with a watermelon table as a present.
- Delivered a present from Chester to Wolfgang and I received a fern shirt in return.
-  Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst.
- Made bells from the money rock.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker with a present.
- Delivered a present from Colton to Baabara and I received an item in return. 
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought myself a tangerine chair.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald. 
- Made bells from the money rock. 
- Gave a pear to Apple and I received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## michito

Talked to all my villagers, some of them though i had moved out because I didnt told them hi in one (1) week lol
Received the bronze medal for customizing furniture!
Attemped to make a new custom dress, but didn't went well.... how do you make roses on a 4x5 oixel grid
Ordered some furniture for my house
Finally build a face cutout!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Sweden.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara.
- Gave a pear to Apple and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Tucker gave me a djimbe drum.
- Delivered a present from Wolfgang to Cube and I received a shirt in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton.
- Colton came over to visit my place in the evening and I showed him my rooms.
- Received a surprise visit from Charlise and she gave me a stove. 
- Visited Apple's house in the evening.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Colton and Apple with presents.
- Talked to all of my villagers today.
- Found the money rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought a wall flowerpot.
- Made bells from the money rock.
- Finished paying off my home loan.
- Participated in the Fishing Tourney and gave a sea bass to Chip. I didn't win, but I've already received a trophy from the Fishing Tourney so it       doesn't matter.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Got the bronze Skilled Bug Catcher badge on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for sharing my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks on my alt by selling some items at Re-Tail and catching a Horned Beetle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Gave an apricot to Colton and he gave me a shirt as a reward.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Went to the Able Sisters Shop and bought a Zebra Umbrella.
- Found some ores from the money rock and sold them.
- Received some MEOW coupons.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara with a present.
- Gave a cherry to Cube and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Gave Apple a crucial carp and I received a sunflower tee as a reward.
- Made some bells by selling fish.
- Sold a red check shirt to Croque for some bells.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Cube and Colton with presents.
- Wolfgang gave me a dawn tee.
- Found the ore rock and sold the gold nugget I had.
- Rearranged some furniture at home. 
- Gave a cherry to Tucker and I received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Belgium.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise with a present.
- Gave Baabara a peach and I received an item in return.
- Found the money rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Tucker came over to visit my place in the evening and I showed him my rooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Tucker and Colton with presents.
- Talked to all of my villagers today.
- Gave Charlise an apricot and I received a rug in return.
- Lolly came to visit at the Campsite and she decided to move to my town. I'm excited because this is the first cat villager I'll have in my town. 
- Colton came over to my place in the evening and I showed him my rooms. 
- Went to the Able Sisters shop and bought a deer shirt.
- Sold a bamboo shoot.
- Found the ore rock and sold the gold nugget I had.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Pango, Rhonda, and Zell.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Ireland.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Croque, Colton, and Tucker with presents.
- Gave a cherry to Colton and received an item as a reward.
- Found the money rock and sold the emerald I had.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Croque along with Chester and Wolfgang. I received a striped lamp as a reward.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Gave a peach to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
-Visited Baabara's house because she invited me to come over.
- Gave a lady palm to Tucker and I received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for bringing more than 10 items back from the island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present for Rhonda's upcoming birthday from my catalog.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara with a present.
- Gave a pear to Charlise and I received an item as a reward.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing the regal sofa I ordered for Rhonda's upcoming birthday to royal purple.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Tucker and Wolfgang with presents.
- Gave a pear to Charlise and she gave me an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Bought a Robust Statue at Redd's Gallery.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Sold some fish I caught.
- Talked to all of my villagers today.
- Got a surprise visit from Apple.
- Dug up some gyroids and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Rhonda's birthday and gave her the customized regal sofa I bought for her.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Bellsinthegalaxy2012

I started a public works project for a new bridge


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my alt by catching 20 bugs.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for paying 5000 bells towards my home loan.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: India.


----------



## Kamex

- I found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Received the Robust Statue I ordered from Redd's Gallery in the mail and I donated the statue to the Museum.
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Lolly and received a t-shirt in return.
- Found some ore from the money rock and sold them.
- Stopped Colton from moving.


----------



## Kamex

- I found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Gave Lolly an apple and she gave me an item in return.
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Colton and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Found some ore from the money rock and sold them.
- Made some bells by selling some fish I caught. 
- Found a gyroid and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Canada.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I delivered a present from Charlise to Tucker and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Cam_Tubing

Made my first BellTreeForums trade yesterday and planted a ton of flowers for my business. Pretty good day I would say.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Cleaned up the extra hybrid flowers that had spawned and added them to my storage.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I found the ore rock and I sold the ruby I had. 
- Chester came over to visit me in the evening and I showed him my rooms.
- Exchanged some MEOW Coupons for bells at the ATM.


----------



## Cam_Tubing

I went to Tortimers and did some medal and flower grinding then took them all home and planted them. I watered my flowers and throughout all this gathered a ton of seashells I made paths out of. Bought out all my stores and paid for a bridge. Talked to all my dudes and sold a ton of clothes in my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Diva, Bruce, and Rhonda.


----------



## smudge.e

I demolished a log bridge and had Pecan move in. Pecan and Blaire  also, caught a spider in a tree and found a bee hive recipe finally


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Chester with a present.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Celebrated Cube's birthday at his house and I gave him an astro clock as a birthday present.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Received some MEOW Coupons.


----------



## Giulsac

heyy!! today I checked the mail, wandered around for a while digging up fossils (none of them were new.. what a shame), shaking trees (I got a pyramid?? sold it RIGHT AFTER I'm sorry), then I checked every shop for new items but most importantly, I checked the plaza first because I'm waiting for Gracie Grace and SHE'S NOT COMING then I gave Dr. Shrunk a cherry and he gave me the SADNESS emotion, that's fine. I also got some gyroids from the ground and I put them all in my basement because I guess now that is the gyroids' room. unfortunately I didn't get any new clothes because there was nothing that I liked, and unfortunately last week we had to fix my nintendo 3ds and my camera doesn't work anymore so I guess if I want patterns now I gotta make them myselfthat is fine as well, I can make it. I hope you guys had a nice day on AC and IRL as well!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Cube with a present.
- Visited Chester's house in the evening because he invited me to come over and spend time with him. 
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Colton and received a t-shirt in return. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had. 
- Gave Baabara a barbel steed and she gave me an item in return.


----------



## Cam_Tubing

I moved more seashells into a pathway around my town and found all of my fossils and pitfall. I watered my flowers and visited with a few villagers before buying out all of Mainstreet and paying off more home loans. I gave Blathers some of the fossils and sold the rest.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by breaking the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found out Bruce is thinking about moving, but he wouldn't ping me. I'll try to catch him tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Chester with a present.
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought a Regal Wall Lamp.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Gave Baabara a pill bug and she gave me an item in return.
- Made some bells by selling bugs and fish.


----------



## Kamex

- Chester gave me a t-shirt.
- Gave Baabara a cherry and she gave me a t-shirt in return.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Chester and received an item as a reward.
- Apple came over to visit my house and I showed her my rooms.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Easter Island.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed the second daily Meow task on my alt by catching a shark.
- Got the Resetti Model from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Got the aluminum briefcase on my alt for saving over 5 million bells in the ABD.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Rhonda gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Got the Resetti Model from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave Wolfgang a pear and I received an item in return.
- Delivered a present from Croque to Chester and received an item as a reward.
- Lolly invited me to come over and I spent time with Lolly at her house.
- Traded my beatnik tee for a gold armor suit with Wolfgang. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Gave a hawthorn bonsai to Chester and he gave me a t-shirt in return.  
- Received the Resetti Model from Isabelle.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Lolly with a present.
- Gave Baabara a wharf roach and received a t-shirt in return.
- Charlise invited me to visit her and I spent time with Charlise at her house. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had. 
- Went to the island and caught some fish and a wharf roach.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Naomi gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task with my mayor for buying 3 fortune cookies.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise with a present.
- Wolfgang came over to my place in the afternoon and I showed him my rooms.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Earned a MEOW Coupon.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Annalisa's upcoming birthday.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed both daily Meow tasks with my alt for catching a horned beetle and selling some things to Leila on the island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Colton invited me to come over to his place and I spent time with him.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had.
- Brought Croque to Baabara's house and she gave me an item in return.


----------



## Jms

After not logging in for like a year, I spoke to new and old villagers and did absolutely nothing else. ha


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Annalisa's birthday and gave her presents from both my mayor and my alt.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Created a perfect Snowboy.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton with a present.
- Gave a cherry to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara with a present.
- Gave a pear to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Received a surprise visit from Charlise.
- Woke up Gulliver at the beach and correctly told him his last travel destination was Sweden.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt for catching a stag beetle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for paying 5000 bells towards my home loan.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Anicotti, Cole, and Hugh.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker.
- Delivered a present from Lolly to Tucker and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Gave a pachira to Charlise and I received an item in return.
- Gave a cherry to Croque and I received an item as a reward.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Thailand.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker.
- Received a pink velvet stool from Chester.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had. 
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise. 
- Gave a cherry to Lolly and received an item in return. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had. 
- Made some bells from the money rock.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Got the bronze Skilled Angler badge from Phineas on my alt!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Charlise and Chester.
- Gave a pear to Charlise and she gave me an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Made some bells by selling some fish.
- Found some gyroids and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## KurtaIsle44

Just moved into my Island today. My starting villagers are Flo and Scoot ^^.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Naomi gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Received a cacao tree in the mail from Mom with both my mayor and my alt.
- Received a chocolate cake in the mail from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- On my alt, I received a chocolate heart in the mail from Annalisa!
- On my mayor, I received a chocolate heart in the mail from my favorite villager, Grizzly! 

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Received a chocolate cake in the mail from Isabelle.
- Received a chocolate heart in the mail from Hans!


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Isabelle and Charlise with presents for Valentine's Day.
- Gave a pond smelt to Lolly and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had. 
- Sold some unwanted items. 
- Robin came to the Campsite and I won a game of Find the Queen against Robin, so she gave me an item as a reward.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Delivered a present from Wolfgang to Charlise and received a t-shirt as a reward. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had. 
- Bought a purple knit hat at the Able Sisters.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Greece.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower with both my mayor and my alt.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton with a present.
- Delivered a present from Lolly to Colton and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Gave a peach to Baabara and received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Hamlet gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for bringing back at least 10 items from the island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Lolly and I received a peacock chair in return.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Baabara, Wolfgang, and Lolly.
- Gave an apple to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara with a present.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Tucker and I received an item in return.
- Gave an apple to Baabara and she gave me an item in return.
- Brought Baabara to chat with Apple at her house and I received an item as a reward.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave a pear to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items. 
- Found a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Made some bells from the money rock.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Pango, Hans, and Yuka.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## vinnie

I finally finished putting down all of my paths and began planting some trees and bushes!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered a present for Anicotti's upcoming birthday from my catalog.
- Competed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: France.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Thailand.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for catching a snowflake.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## TurnipBell20

I am planning on restructuring my island. I like my paths and the placement of the houses, and I am not going to move anything or anyone for that matter. But when I first placed decoration, I was so excited that you could actually place furniture outside that I placed it everywhere without an actual concept. Yesterday I started the restructuring process in my own garden, and changed dirt paths to stone paths, ordered some items from Nook Shopping and placed some fences, bushes and flowers.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker.
- Gave a lost book I found to Chester and received an item in return.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Received a MEOW Coupon.


----------



## poweradeex

Nobody laugh, but I successfully made my first cliff and waterfall.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Anicotti's birthday and gave her a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it snowed in my town yesterday.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Rainbowhorn

One villager that I've been waiting for _months_ to move finally did, I also started to prepare the terrain for a possible new villager to come in


----------



## Totally_RandomYT

Chopped down almost every tree I had….     And planted some flowers

	Post automatically merged: Feb 25, 2022



Totally_RandomYT said:


> Chopped down almost every tree I had….     And planted some flowers


I also unlocked kicks, and upgraded nookington junction


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Ordered some presents from my catalog for Naomi's upcoming birthday.
- Updated my dream address for the first time in ages since I was so excited everything was green again.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Totally_RandomYT

I unlocked shampoodle, got closer to finishing my bridge, got the idea for the museum shop, and time traveled a lot.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for popping a balloon.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## TurnipBell20

New Horizons:
- I talked to all of my villagers and gave most of them gifts.
- At the moment I am enjoying the Happy Home Paradise DLC. I built the café and two villagers moved together. 
- I expanded my gyroid collection. 
- I built a new bridge. 

Wild World:
- I finally got a shovel and dug up fossils and gyroids. 
- I won the fishing competition.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and played some games with them during Festivale.
- Celebrated Naomi's birthday and gave her a present with both my mayor and my alt.
- Traded some feathers to Pave for some of his furniture items.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and played some games with them during Festivale.
- Traded some feathers to Pave for some of his furniture items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since is rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for bringing at least 10 items back from the island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Egypt.


----------



## vinnie

_Finally _got Phoebe to leave. I've been waiting for months for her to leave. She moved in right where I needed to place paths, and that bothered me so much. I laid down the path she was blocking and I time-traveled a lot to buy a bunch of saplings and bushes


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt for catching a Stag Beetle.
- Received the Post Office Poster on my alt for saving over 10 million bells in the ABD.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found out that Bruce is thinking about moving, but he wouldn't ping me today.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

The Mayor of Resdyern has finally paid off all of his debts! Now, Dren can finally live his life without any economical baggage, and focus on obtaining all the furniture series at GracieGrace.

Seriously, it's rewarding having all of your debts paid off in these games, so I can really get into the meat of them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for wearing my lucky item.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Sweden.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Received the silver Wealthy Bell Saver badge from Phineas with my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got a wallpaper and carpet from Saharah.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for letting Saharah redecorate my house.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Rainbowhorn

I managed to get a new villager to move in! I wasn't expecting someone to move so soon but I saw this cutie in my campsite and it won me over, she should be fully moving in a few days







Eunice is joining the forest!!​


----------



## vinnie

I kicked a much-disliked villager out and will replace them with Ellie as soon as I can 
I planted more trees and bushes
Beau barged into my house while I was interior designing. (The one time I have the motivation to decorate my house).
I haven't played much today though, I've been busy with other things. I'll probably get more done tonight.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Thailand.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pango gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Russia.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Cube with a present.
- Delivered a present from Lolly to Colton and I received an item in return. 
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Chester, Wolfgang, and Croque. 
- Tucker asked me to bring Chester to his house and I received an item in return for following his request.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Tucker, Chester, Baabara, and Wolfgang with presents. 
- Made some bells by selling some bugs, fish, and unwanted items.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Received a surprise visit from Colton and I spent time with him at my house.
- Gave a Quince Bonsai to Tucker and I received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock and got ores from the money rock..
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I dug up some bamboo and sold them.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Gave Tucker a sea bass and he gave me a doctor's coat in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower with both my mayor and my alt.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for catching a shark.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Pango, Bruce, and Jay.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my regal bookcase to royal blue.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Delivered a present from Apple to Cube and I received an item in return.
- Visited Cube's house in the evening since he invited me to come over and I spent time with him. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.


----------



## fourel

-paid off the first housing expansion for my alt character (i am using him for more storage and a little extra town atmosphere)
-bought a brown roof and the non-arched zen door for my mayor's house and alt's house respectively
-planted a bunch of perfect orange trees, and chopped down some extra hardwoods
-donated some fossils to the museum! all four were new ones today
-watered all of the flowers and took care of 3/4 meow coupon initiatives. 
-got a silver nugget from the ore rock!
-donated a couple thousand bells to the water well pwp i have right now. been trying to donate 10k every day, because as i just started a new town about a week ago i'm a little hard up for bells right now.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo at Re-Tail.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Anicotti, Grizzly, and Cole.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for bringing back at least 10 items from the island.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## vinnie

I kicked 3 different villagers out
Moved in Kyle 
Gave Benjamin, Scoot, and Beau to lovely new homes <3
Landscaped a bit
Did a few trades


----------



## fourel

fourel said:


> -paid off the first housing expansion for my alt character (i am using him for more storage and a little extra town atmosphere)
> -bought a brown roof and the non-arched zen door for my mayor's house and alt's house respectively
> -planted a bunch of perfect orange trees, and chopped down some extra hardwoods
> -donated some fossils to the museum! all four were new ones today
> -watered all of the flowers and took care of 3/4 meow coupon initiatives.
> -got a silver nugget from the ore rock!
> -donated a couple thousand bells to the water well pwp i have right now. been trying to donate 10k every day, because as i just started a new town about a week ago i'm a little hard up for bells right now.


i did a little more work after posting this.
-went to tortimer island and filled the whole box with stacks of different fruit.
-finished my public works project of the water well.
-donated birdwing, monarch, and agrias butterflies to the museum.
but when i went to save, my thumb slipped and hit power instead of save. ARGH. i am kicking myself for losing hours of work over a dumb mistake. great job, me. :-/ guess i'm doing it all again and just waiting to finish the PWP until tomorrow, because i put about 100,000 bells worth that i no longer have into it in that time frame.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Cube and Chester with presents. 
- Found some bamboo and some it. 
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Apple and I received an item in return. 
- Found some gyroids and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo at Re-Tail.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Puck moved out which is a huge shame since he had so much furniture I wanted   
Carmen moved in. I like her design, wouldn't mind her stay
Removed lots of bamboo shoots. They were neat at first but now it's just annoying.
Picked weeds and replanted flowers around my town


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my mayor for wearing my lucky item.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task on my alt for catching a shark.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and was able to add a new one to my collection.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## fourel

-went and talked to lucky who has just moved in today.
-watered all my flowers
-found the ore rock and the money rock, traded the sapphire i got from the ore rock to cherry for 2400 bells
-dug up fossils and gyroids, donated one fossil to the museum and sold the rest of them
-started the campsite pwp and paid it off
-let rizzo leave, he is moving out on the 20th
-bought from ables and talked to sable, the nookling junction is under construction and kicks will also arrive soon
-bought the simple blue roof from nook’s on my alt
-went to the island and caught two sharks and some seasonal fish i didn’t have catalogued


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Croque with a present.
- Chester came over to visit and I gave him a tour of my house.
- Cube invited me to his place and I got to spend time with him.
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Apple and I received an item in return. 
- Gave an ocean fish to Lolly and I received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for popping a balloon.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Pango, Jay, and Zell.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Cube and Colton with presents.
- I dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Gave a pear to Tucker and received an item in return.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Chester and received a t-shirt as a reward.


----------



## fourel

-held a ceremony for the campsite and unlocked the dream suite pwp.
-enacted the night owl ordinance, looking forward to those late shop closing times.
-sold all of the beetles and fish (marlins primarily) that i had gotten from the island the night before, made around 100k
-found the ore rock and the money rock- got all 16k today! sometimes i have trouble with that last bell bag.
-checked out the new T&T mart and looked at my catalog
-bought some clothes from able's, spoke to sable for what i think is the last time before it unlocks the qr code reader
-delivered a present from tiffany to gala. it was a periwinkle shirt. got a skull shirt as a reward, promptly sold it.
-tried the swimming method to get pwps and hugh suggested a jungle gym. not what i was looking for, but now i know that it works!
-paid off my home loan and got the expansion from tom nook. hopefully after i pay off this upcoming one i should be able to get the secret storage.
-sent letters to tiffany, kiki, and lucky. hoping to eventually get some non-native fruit back. may have to keep sending letters for this one. unsure if lack of capitalization docks my "score", but i probably won't change that even if it does.
-watered all my flowers. my villagers seem to love putting new flowers down, so i may have to do a little pruning (will need to eventually as i want a specific foresty town aesthetic and the red and yellow flowers don't fit in there)
-tried out club tortimer for the first time looking for rare items, nobody was there which was a slight relief to me
-changed my town tune.
-shot down two balloons, got the balloon clock and the balloon sofa
-catching beetles and finned / huge fish again tonight! filling up the box again, this time with a cost chart pulled up so i don't save anything inexpensive in the box (emperor butterflies, saw stags), i just sell it by going on tours instead (i'd rather sell things for super cheap than release them for nothing). going to start that dream suite pwp when i get back to the island, and hopefully i can finish it in a day or two. for some reason some of the fish make the bobber go down underneath the water complete with the noise, and when i go to reel it in they disappear. not sure if i'm missing something there and being faked out lol - sometimes i mess up the catches, but it happens


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received the Shamrock Hat from Isabelle with both my mayor and my alt.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Received the silver Expert Bug Catcher badge from Phineas with my alt!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Received the Shamrock Hat from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang.
- Gave Charlise a tour of my house since she wanted to visit me.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had. 
- Received a Shamrock Hat from Isabelle.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Belgium.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Hamlet, Cole, and Annalisa.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## fourel

i forgot to do this yesterday, so here's my post for thursday combined in:
*yesterday's accomplishments:*
-watered flowers, found the ore rock, found the money rock
-checked out kicks on main street and bought some items
-got the qr code sewing machine unlocked at able's so i scanned in a qr code i wanted to wear 
-with the money from beetles and fish from the island, i paid off the dream suite pwp and moved around my furniture to better suit the expansion

*today's accomplishments:*
-watered flowers, found the ore rock, found the money rock
-checked out main street and bought some items! i also put 50,000 bells towards my home loan
-created a dream address for my town (which i am considering deleting because my town is so bare-bones, i don't want anybody to get it randomized as it would be a waste of bells for them), dreamed twice - the second of the two was random, and it was just okay. first one was great, though, and i found it off pinterest
-completed 3/4 meow coupon initiatives!
-got a silver slingshot via the net method, as my regular slingshot is in my storage rn
no island beetles or fish tonight, because it's kind of late and i'd like to get to sleep soonish.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise with a present.
- Made some bells by selling some fish and unwanted items.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had. 
- Apple came over for a surprise visit and she gave me a cream soda.
- Gave an incense burner to Baabara and received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney ceremony and cheered for my villagers.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara.
- Received a tea set from Baabara.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Caught a fish and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Hamlet gave me another copy of his picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Tucker and Lolly.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Lolly and I received a shirt in return.
- Found the ore rock and I sold the ruby I had.
- Gave a pear to Colton and received an item in return.
- Tucker invited me to come over to his house and I spent time with him.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for catching a tiger beetle.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- Delivered a present from Charlise to Lolly and I received an item in return.
- Gave an apple to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Found a gyroid and sold it.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for striking the money rock 8 times.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Portugal.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Chester and Lolly.
- Delivered a present from Charlise to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Found some shooting stars at nighttime. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: The Netherlands.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Lolly and Chester.
- Made some bells by selling some fish and unwanted items.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Gave a river fish to Chester and he gave me a t-shirt in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Baabara.
- Gave a tea seat to Colton and I received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Donated a painting to the museum.
- Made some bells by selling some fish and unwanted items.
- Dug up some bamboo and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.
- Made a wish during the Meteor Shower with both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for sharing my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket of fish and bugs to sell.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for popping a balloon.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Squidward

Paid of my loan
Gained the approval permit thing
Found the ore
Found and donated the fossils
Catalogued all the items from the shops
Bothered all of the villagers until they got sick of me


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Anicotti gave me another copy of her picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Baabara and Colton with presents.
- Brought Croque to Baabara's house as she requested and I received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a tall cactus to Lolly and I received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a full basket for fish and bugs to sell at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Jay from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Australia.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker.
- Delivered a present from Chester to Charlise and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Went to the island and caught some fish and deep-sea creatures that I sold.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Kenya.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple.
- Gave a pear to Colton and I received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a common butterfly to Wolfgang and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Baabara wanted to visit me and I gave her a tour of my house.


----------



## Squidward

Sent a letter to all the villagers
Found all the fossils
Paid off the loan
Completed April Fools' Day challenge
Watered all the flowers
Completed the bridge PWP


----------



## vinnie

-Listened to a conversation between Dobie and Moe. Dobie told Moe he looked depressed, so Moe talked to him about it. Apparently, Moe ate pumpkin gnocchi, something else, and was going to finish his meal off with carrot juice, but he was out of it. He asked for my thoughts and I said it's not too big a deal. So, I resolved Moe's issue for him. 
-I decorated the main room of my house some more. I'm not really liking how it's coming along, but I think all I need to do is rearrange some things.
-I finished decorating another little area of my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.

I didn't participate in the April Fool's Day event because I already have all of my villagers' pictures, but I enjoyed hearing some of their unique dialogue for the holiday.

I'm really, really close to 100,000,000 bells total across all of my characters so I spent a good bit of time transferring bells from Nocturne to Sakura since I'm trying to get all the gold badges on Sakura's mayor. I'm about 15,000,000 bells short at the moment but I still have more bells to transfer from my alt to my mayor. I'm hoping to finally get my final gold badge this weekend!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Went to the island and caught a bunch of fish and bugs to sell at Re-Tail.
- Moved all of my money over from my alt to my mayor and surpassed 100 million bells in my ABD! I'll be on the lookout for Phineas tomorrow!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave a cherry to Charlise and received an item in return. 
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Went to the island and caught some fish and deep-sea creatures that I sold.


----------



## Lumos

I actually opened my NL game for the first time in about a year today! It's been a busy one, sorting out weeds and general upkeep ... I've started pulling up old flowers, though at this point I'm considering just starting fresh ... It's been a long time since I've played NL, but I don't want to lose my favourite villagers - they took a long time to get on this file


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Received the ABD in the mail from the post office for saving 100 million bells!
- Found Phineas and got my FINAL golden badge, the Tycoon Bell Saver!
I now feel like I've fully completed my first town, but I'll still continue to check in with the villagers and do daily stuff for a bit longer. But eventually, I'm going to retire the town to focus on other things.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Tucker and Wolfgang with presents.
- Gave a peach to Colton and received an item in return. 
- Received some MEOW Coupons.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found out Annalisa is thinking about moving, but she wouldn't ping me today. I'll try to catch her tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise with a present.
- Delivered a present from Lolly to Tucker and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Dug up some bamboo shoots and sold them. 
- Went to the island and caught some fish and deep-sea creatures that I sold.
- Played some mini-games at the island and received some medals.
- Gave a pear to Chester and received an item in return. 
- Received a tall lantern from Croque.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Japan.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for paying 5000 bells towards my home loan.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave a pear to Apple and I received an item in return. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Woke up Gulliver at the beach and correctly guessed his travel destination was Italy.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Baabara and Wolfgang with presents.
- Gave a pear to Lolly and I received an item in return. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had. 
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Japan.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Delivered a present from Wolfgang to Lolly and received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a river fish to Croque and received a t-shirt in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling items at Re-Tail.
- Updated my dream address while the sakura blossoms are falling.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Croque with a present.
- Gave a peach to Charlise and received a sleek clock in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Caught some fish and sold them.


----------



## Squidward

Found all the fossils
Won the fishing tourney
Bought everything from the main street for the catalogue completion
Got all the signatures for the club
hybriiids


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well since I haven't touched this game for like 6 months (I know its been a while) all I did was:

1. Cleared out the weeds

2. Went to Tortimer Island and collected bugs, fish, and fruit to sell. 

3. Did the Fishing Journey which was more exciting since it actually had a challenge to it. I came in 1st place for catching a big sea bass (of all things) and I gotten furniture items. 

4. Donated a Fossil and a few Fish to the Meusum. 

5. Got a new song from K.K. since today was Saturday at the 101 Club.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Fishing Tourney to cheer for my villagers.
- Diva sent me an orange tulip in the mail.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got Cyrus started on refurbishing my regal vanity to royal blue.


----------



## Kamex

- I dug up a gyroid and sold it.
- Won the Fishing Tourney.
- Made some bells from the money rock.
- Caught some fish and sold them.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found out Bruce is thinking of moving, but he wouldn't ping me today so I'll catch him tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Tucker with a present.
- Delivered a present from Apple to Chester and received a t-shirt in return. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Caught some fish and sold them.
- Gave a cherry to Baabara and received a t-shirt in return.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a cherry to Croque and received an item in return.
- Dug up a gyroid and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Greece.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## cya

Just getting back into the game, so I'm taking it slow. Today I looked for different custom paths, sold fish, paid off the lighthouse project, and now I'm trying to ping a villager to move out.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for popping a balloon.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Lolly.
- Gave a butterfly to Charlise and received a t-shirt in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Gave a cherry to Lolly and received an item in return.


----------



## cya

Placed the cafe. Couldn't use the spot I planned (hello rocks...) but the new spot is def better.
Cut down trees, planted new ones. Got lemons now!
Started decorating the area by my house and cafe, sorted out the flowers and paths.
Sold unwanted clothes, and ordered clothes from Rilla.
Caught and sold bugs from Tortimer Island.
Paid off cafe project.
Checked the museum, got 5 fossils left! No idea about fish and art tho...


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Caught some fish and sold them.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Visited Croque's house in the evening and spent time with him.


----------



## cya

Was going to try and force a villager to ping me for a PWP, but Dizzy came up to me and asked for the police station, yay!
I had made a detailed plan for the town, but a lot of it isn't possible (PWPs too close to the event plaze, or placing bushes beside benches, ect.) so I'm having to scrap a lot of ideas.
Remembered that in-house storage exists! I seriously thought I'd gotten rid of all the furniture.
Now I'm gonna kick Tom out with a random amiibo.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: The Netherlands.

I didn't get a chance to play in Nocturne today.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Croque with a present.
- Received a sapling clock from Isabelle.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Caught some fish and sold them.


----------



## cya

Forget yesterdays list, I accidentally closed without saving and lost 90% of what I did 

Bunny day, bunny day, bunny day! Ate way too many eggs just for items I'll never use.
Tom didn't say bye-bye because I only had 9 villagers, so now Whitney moved in and Tom is _still_ here.
Redid some paths and planted bushes.
Cleaned up the hybrid flower area, so hopefully more grow soon.
Visited the Roost, lovely customer service, great coffee, 10/10.


----------



## Acies

Finally logged on before 8PM to get a fresh haircut!
Also, I completed the Bunny Day set by getting the last three items I still needed, after all those years.
Couldn't do much landscaping because of Bunny Day.
Cleaned up my inventory and saved one of the many letters I carry around.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Chester.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a present to Charlise since today is her birthday.
- Caught some fish and sold them.
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought a Mr. Flamingo.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Got the bronze Weed Hunter badge from Phineas!


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Croque and Charlise with presents.
- Gave a cherry to Colton and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Lolly invited me to come over to her place and I spent time with her.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Croque, Chester, and Baabara.


----------



## cya

Busy for the last day in my long weekend!

Tried plot resetting (failed) (will try again)
Donated a fossil (only 2 left now!)
Kept accidentally scaring bugs away from someone on Tortimer (sorry Mayo :'( )
Donated a Morray eel I found on the Island
Bought everything at Nook's because I have one upgrade left (haven't even met Gracie yet...)
Brewster has take away now!
Sold 300k of bugs and paid off another house loan
Sydney asked for the PW drinking fountain
Got the Mona Lisa from Redd
Cutting down trees and moving flowers
Pathwork... So much pathwork...


----------



## RadioCrepe

I mean I just got check my town today so not much, but I finally got a peacock butterfly from one random purple flower I had.

Now I just need an orchid mantis and a spider and then I think I got all the bugs for April oh wait I forget fleas them too.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers except Cole (couldn't find him anywhere) and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Charlise with a present.
- Gave a fish to Chester and received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Delivered an item from Lolly to Croque and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Caught some fish and sold them.


----------



## cya

Traded and now I have oranges, peaches, pears, and cherries! 
(Trader was also my town's first visitor, so bonus yay!)
Planted holly around the Roost and placed mushrooms
Planted hybiscus on the path leading into town
Planted hydrangea and violets in front of my house
Decided I don't like the cobblestone design I've been using, don't have a replacement yet though
Someone asked for the yield sign (I think it was Chai?)
Figured out another PW I planned won't work (the space requirement is srsly bugging me lol)
Bought out Nook's to get shop upgrade (spent 13k today, total unknown)
Mitzi is visiting the campsite!


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Lolly with a present.
- Delivered a present from Tucker to Chester and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Gave a cherry to Lolly and received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave a pear to Colton and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Gave a coat hanger to Wolfgang as decoration for his house and he gave me an item in return.
- Baabara invited me to visit her and I spent time with Baabara at her place.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## cya

Bill asked to leave but I said no (I have the amiibo for all of my town's villagers except Bill )
Dizzy asked for the tire toy project, so I placed and funded it
Planted more shrubs/saplings (forgot to mention, I got a badge yesterday for planting stuff!)
Found another gem rock, my collection is getting in the way of Retail
Updated dream address (didn't realise the game tells you the number of visitors, mine has had 3)
Found and donated the raptor tail, so now I only need the Anky tail! It'll be the first part of the museum to be completed!
Mitzi was in my camp a couple days ago and I couldn't get her, but I got her amiibo today and she'll be moving in tomorrow!  Bye-bye, Whitney!
Annnnd we have shooting stars today!


----------



## JemAC

Finally got round to visiting my town for the first time in ages a couple of days ago and fortunately as all my current villagers were scanned in none of them had moved out in the time I was gone 


opened the mail
spoke to my villagers - visited Cheri's house
dug up a time capsule that I'd previously buried for Felicity and received a Jade Plaid Tee
agreed to let Maple visit my house
Lolly gifted me an Upright Vacuum
visited Portia's house
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Theremin
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold
sold some fruit and seashells
found Gulliver on the beach and reminded him that he was travelling to Japan
caught and sold some bugs
started to dig up some of the flowers that had begun to take over my town
picked up some weeds
visited the shops - purchased a Round Mini Cactus and a Pink Lace-Up Dress from T&T Emporium
got my hair fixed at Shampoodles 
worked a shift at Brewsters Cafe
cleared out a few items from my house storage


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for popping a balloon.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town the last time I played.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Red Warm-Up Suit from Mom, a Hearth from Maple, an Orange Cone from Portia and a Pagoda from Gulliver 
spoke to my villagers - visited Fang’s house
delivered a gift from Poncho to Marshal and received a Blue Bar Tee
buried a time capsule for Whitney
Lolly gifted me a Beaded Shirt
shook trees - caught 3 bees, bells and a Cassette Player
hit rocks - collected bells and a ruby
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold some fruit and seashells
visited the shops - purchased a Vintage Radio and a Cake Dress from T&T Emporium 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Dresser
caught and sold some fish
did a bit of redecorating inside my house


----------



## Virga

Checked on my white pansies in Virga (no blue ones yet - maybe I followed an inaccurate hybrid guide?)
Checked on my white roses in Floaroma (one purple rose today )
Bought turnips in both towns
Cleared out daily fossils and pitfalls in both towns
Said hi to Bob in the campsite


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rodeo, Hans, and Zell.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Hawaii.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Croque and Colton with presents.
- Delivered a present from Colton to Baabara and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Received a MEOW Coupon.
- Received a cloud tee from Wolfgang. 
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.


----------



## JemAC

opened the mail - received a Lovely End Table from Fang
spoke to my villagers - visited Felicity’s house
Whitney asked for something new for her home so I gave her a Sunflower and received a Broken Post
Portia gifted me a Classic Clock
returned a lost item to Fang and received a Cycling Shirt
agreed to let Maple visit my house
shook trees - caught 4 bees, collected bells and an Amazing Machine
hit rocks - collected bells and an emerald
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
found Gulliver back on the beach again and reminded him that he was travelling to Singapore
caught and sold some fish
visited the shops and purchased a Princess Carpet from T&T Emporium 
sold the ore from my storage for a premium at Able Sisters
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
did a bit more redecorating inside my house


----------



## Virga

Only played in Virga today, somehow

Checked for fossils and bamboo shoots... couldn't find any?
STILL no blue pansies in my fenced off flower garden
Ordered furniture for a friend
Stopped Mira from moving
Talked to Zucker for a while! He gave me a lovely armoire and a pine chair...back to back? Nice of him but weird to get 2 gifts consecutively. 
Scoped out the town for weeds to try and prepare for Weeding Day since I somehow never got the topiary PWPs!


----------



## Beanz

today i cut down a lot of trees and i told isabelle to demolish a public works project because im planning on remodeling my town. im also redoing my house so i sold furniture and junk that was taking up my storage space. so far remodeling has been lots of work because 13 year old me thought it was “cottage core” to plant a bunch of random fruit trees and place a junk all over the town lol. im coming back from not playing in a while so it was good to see all my villagers again. one of my best friends, marshal, visited my house today!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- Dug up some bamboo shoots and sold them.
- Received a beatnik tee from Apple.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

Dug up and sold fossils
Talked to Gayle for a while
Cleaned up the police station a little bit
Had a coffee next to Julian at the Roost!
Sold my 40 turnips for 147 bells (still scared from a market crash a week ago LOL)
STILL no blue pansies in my hybrid garden...
Checked my beaches for giant clams (no luck)
In Floaroma:

Walked past Drift a bunch to try to get him to move out
Stopped Shep from moving!
Found an emerald ore
Plucked some weeds
Found a purple rose in my white rose garden!
Found the money rock
Dug up + sold fossils
Fell in a pit fall in front of Marty while he watched
Redd was in town so I bought a calm painting


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Chester.
- Gave a peach to Baabara and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Traded my cushion for a tee with Chester.
- Rowan decided to move in my town after I won a game of charades against him at the Campsite. 
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Worked part-time at the Roost and received superb coffee beans and a gyroid as a reward.
- Celebrated the completion of the wisteria trellis.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing the TPC picture on my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## cya

Yesterday

Gracie visited for the first time and I completely forgot to do the outfit 
Got my last villager house into the right space
Donated a statue to the museum
Rocket is visiting the campsite
Leif was selling sweet olive bushes for the first time
Today

Found the Anky Tail and now the fossil museum is complete! 
Sterling is visiting the campsite
Organising flowers for hybrids
More sweet olive bushes from Leif!


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

Dug up + sold fossils
Cleared a few spots to put more hybrid flowers around town!
Day, uh, at least 4 of no blue pansies in my white pansy garden
Changed Gayle's catchphrase to "doki"
In Floaroma:

Dug up + sold fossils
Set up an area to grow pink lilies
Sold some bees and beehives that I gathered last night
Caught a flea off Chelsea


----------



## vinnie

-I bred some purple pansies, blue pansies, and blue roses today! I'm working on creating a blue, purple, black, and white flower-themed town.
-Moe moved. One of the saddest things to happen in any of my towns. He's my favorite villager. I had a high friendship level with him, yet he moved with no warning. 
-I dug up all the fossils and got them assessed. Added 3 more to my soon-to-be-completed collection!
-Planted some cedars in my forest area.
-Got another golden shovel. 
-Did some interior design for Miyoko's bakery. I'm still debating which style I like for it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Hamlet, Grizzly, and Anicotti.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Kenya.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received letters from Gulliver and Colton with presents.
- Gave a pear to Wolfgang and received a tee in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Colton alongside Wolfgang and Apple. 
- Dug up a gyroid and sold it.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Colton, Chester, and Baabara with presents.
- Received a tea vase from Tucker that he sold to me.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Dug up some gyroids and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers but they had no requests for me due to it being Weeding Day.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- I finally found a replacement for the white lily I accidentally dug up a few weeks ago.
- Talked to Leif and since I had no weeds I unlocked the Topiary PWPs.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers but they had no requests for me due to it being Weeding Day.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Talked to Leif and I had no weeds in town. Since I already unlocked the Topiary PWPs last year, he gave me a rose sofa.


----------



## Virga

Oops writing this on saturday instead of friday but anyway--
In Virga:

Stayed up til 5 am to make sure no weeds spawned!! Got the topiary PWPs finally!!!
Day...5(?) of no blue pansies in the white pansy garden
Dug up some fossils
Easy day just talking to villagers
In Floaroma:

Didn't have any weeds! Got the topiary PWPs!
Got 2 purple roses in my white rose garden!
No pink lilies in my red/white lily garden (but I just started it yesterday or the other day)


----------



## JemAC

29th April


opened the mail - received a Merlion from Gulliver, an Alpine Wall from Maple, a Science Table from Felicity and a Ramshackle Wall from Poncho
spoke to my villagers - agreed to let Marty visit my house 
Cheri asked for some fruit so I gave her a perfect apple and received a Stove
agreed to trade a Cycling Shirt with Whitney in return for a Modern Wood Bed
shook trees - caught 3 bees, collected bells and a Cube Clock
hit rocks - collected bells and a sapphire
had daily fossils assessed and sold 
sold fruit and seashells 
had my fortune read by Katrina who was visiting town today
worked a shift at Brewster’s Cafe 
visited the shops - purchased a Flat-Screen TV and a Princess Dresser from T&T Emporium 
popped a balloon and received a Balloon Floor
caught and sold some bugs
scanned Molly into town and asked for a gift - received a Lovely Kitchen


----------



## cya

Weeding Day!
Spent time sorting storage for clothing, and plants
Emptied some rooms in my house
Placed white and pink cosmos around the pond by the train station
Planted cherry trees in front of the town hall
Planted peaches and cherries around my village square area
Paid off a home loan and got another one
Visited some DA's


----------



## vinnie

-Planted some more cedars in my soon-to-be-finished campsite/forest area!
-Completed a task for Dobie and got a grass t-shirt
-Delivered a present from Kyle to Hopkins and got just a thank you in return
-Tidied up my house a bit
-Did some hybrid breeding for orders from my shop
-Helped a long-time friend with some things around their town and hung out with them for a bit
-Stopped Ellie from moving (the audacity of her)
-Went on Haru's file and paid off his debt
-Donated more fossils to the museum (I'm missing 5 )


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered some presents from my catalog for Mint's upcoming birthday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

Dug up fossils and gyroids - sold them and then fell in a pitfall
Day 6 of no blue pansies in the white pansy patch
Got Julian an orange and talked to him for a while
Surprised Francine with a visit!
Put up a round topiary PWP by one of my ramps and paid off 63,000 of the necessary 93,000 bells!
Worked a shift at The Roost to cover some of the cost of the PWP - got a brewstoid!
Ignored Sahara
Shook a tree and a beehive popped out so I saved and reopened my game
Mira sold me a pyramid..?

In Floaroma:

Sahara was in this town too - what are the odds?
No purple roses in the white rose patch; also no pink lilies in the red/white lily patch
Dug up fossils and gyroids - sold them
Found the money rock!
Buried a time capsule for Chai


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

Julian threw me a birthday party with Snake and Rocket! I got a birthday sign!
Stopped Julian from moving (I don't know whether to be touched or annoyed he'd just throw a party and leave)
Got birthday cards from Mira, another villager, my mom, and a friend who gave me a 3ds gift card code and a wii u gift card code *in* the letter?! I'm WAY to spoiled today
Dug up fossils, bamboo shoots. Sold em.
Caught a butterfly for Zucker
After about a week -- I finally got a blue pansy from my white pansy patch! More hybrids to decorate my town with!
Donated 12k more bells to the round topiary PWP! Only need about 15k bells left?
Celebrated one of my extra accounts' birthdays! Forgot I set a 2nd account to have a May 1st birthday. Gigi threw the party with Snake and Mira! I got a birthday table!
In Floaroma:

Shep held my birthday party with Etoile and Chelsea! I got a birthday cake!
I got birthday cards from Chai, Marty, and my mom
Shook a perfect cherry tree - a rotten cherry fell but disappeared into a flower patch! So I didn't have to pick it up or dispose of it!
Gave Shep the perfect cherry he asked for. Got a sky wall!
Dug up fossils and sold em
Got a mega squelchoid! Sounds hysterical
No pink lilies in my garden
Got another purple rose!
Found the ore rock
Shep gave me the parabolic antenna project!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Wrapped Mint's birthday presents for tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## vinnie

-Cheri asked to move out, so I happily agreed. I'm torn between Muffy or Bob as my tenth villager. I'm looking for a purple one.
-Planted some more cedars and put pathways leading to Haru's store!
-Bred some purple pansies and blue violets
-Completed a task for Punchy and received an Astro wall in return. 
-Gave Ellie a peach
-Jeremiah moved in!
-Dug up a lot of fossils over the ten days I time traveled
-Watched the fireworks show (my game is set in August at the moment, as it's when my town looks the prettiest)
-Worked on Zenny's tent a little
-Planted some bamboo mixed into my cedar forest


----------



## cya

Sydney will be moving out on the 8th!
Changed Étoile's greeting
Caught a tiger butterfly for Étoile
Visited Lyle for the first time, HHA rating is 17,141 (3 rooms are completely unfurnished)
Got stuff from Sahara
Started decorating the bulletin board


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Mint's birthday and gave her presents from both my mayor and my alt. She loved them both!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for wearing my lucky item.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Singapore.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Croque with a present.
- Gave an ivy pot to Lolly as decoration and received an item as a reward.
- Gave an apple to Tucker and received an item in return.
- Chester asked me to visit him and I spent time with him at his place.
- Baabara came over to visit me in the afternoon and I gave her a tour of my house.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Wolfgang alongside Chester and Baabara and received an item as a reward.
- Traded my red tile for a t-shirt with Tucker. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.


----------



## porkpie28

Not been on in a long time just been fishing for. Money talking to my villagers


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Deirdre's birthday tomorrow.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: China.

I only had time to play in my main town today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Mint sent my alt a copy of her picture in the mail.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Celebrated Deirdre's birthday and gave her presents from both my mayor and my alt.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- Tucker came over to visit me in the evening and I gave him a tour of my house.
- Visited Chester's house since he invited me to come over and I spent time with him.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a river fish to Lolly and received a t-shirt in return.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received letters from Tucker, Chester, and Wolfgang with presents.
- Gave an apple to Chester and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Delivered an item from Rowan to Lolly and received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.


----------



## cya

Paid off a home loan, then expanded another room, will only have to expand the basement twice afrer this
Said goodbye to Sydney, who's in boxes atm 
Dug up and sold a bunch of fossils
Bought bushes and a cedar sapling
Retail is buying mangoes but I cut all my mango trees down


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Received a pink carnation from Mom for Mother's Day.
- Received an orange tulip from Deirdre in the mail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received a pink carnation from Mom for Mother's Day.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.
- Learned that Cole is thinking about moving, but I couldn't get him to ping me. I'll catch him tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Colton and Wolfgang with presents.
- Delivered a present from Lolly to Apple and received an orange in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## cya

Finally sorted my furniture, sold about 100 items to Retail
Turned the back room into a bedroom! It's filled with random furniture, but looks kind of nice
Paid off loan, just have one basement expansion left
Got an item from Wisp
Bought an iron garden chair and a wall plant from Harvey
Ordered stuff from Pascal's RV
Sold emerald to Walt 
Just realised I haven't recieved anything from Mom for Mother's Day? Will have to see mail tomorrow


----------



## Vsmith

Today I checked my mail and then searched for fossils. I'm currently trying to grow more purple windflowers, gold roses, and blue roses. Did you know you can get really good money by selling gold and blue rose wreaths? I make sure to water these money makers. Lol!! Cid is on my island today so I make sure to do the sea sport challenge and sell my fish. It's such a beautiful day today on my island so I sport a cute kimono and a straw hat. Lately I've been gifting my villagers with cute clothes hoping they wear them more then one occasion. Later I'm going to work (play the DLC) and hope I find more vine diys bottled on the beach. I've been harvesting a lot of vines getting ready for my tropical island theme once summer hits.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: USA.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a letter from Croque with a present.
- Gave a fish to Lolly and received an item as a reward.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave a round cactus to Lolly and received a shirt in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the golden nugget I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt for selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Delivered a present from Lolly to Rowan and received a banana in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had to Baabara.
- Received a surprise visit from Lolly and she gave me a carpet. 
- Worked part-time at the Roost.


----------



## cya

Updated dream and visited random dreams
Chai asked to move out
Placed a PWP street lamp
Made a new pathway, decorated it with flowers and shrubs
Bought stuff from Saharah
HHA is now 28,413! Slowly building up!
Opened up an exhibit by Celeste, placed a few gyroids I found today
Worked at the Roost, failed miserably


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Budgie

Katt is unpacking today, she put her house right next to mine 
Set the early bird ordinance - coming into effect tomorrow. 
Placed the police station and paid off - opening tomorrow. 
Bought turnips for a change, hope the prices will be kind to me this week!
Sable is starting to chat a little


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- Lolly came over to visit my house in the afternoon and I showed her my rooms.
- I won a game of hide-and-seek against Lolly, Wolfgang, and Baabara.
- Bought a Gracie Umbrella at the T&T Emporium since there was a sale today.
- Gave a pine bonsai to Rowan and received a t-shirt in return.
- Delivered a present from Colton to Baabara and received a t-shirt as a reward. 
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Beanz

this is from yesterday but i spent majority of my time playing with people on club tortimer. it was nice and we had a good conversation, i hope i run into them again someday.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Thailand.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Rhonda from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Chrysopal

I went nuts with my brand new waterscaping permit. Like seriously, someone should suspend my license because these waterfalls are edgey!

Also I planted my crops on dirt paths, so it looks more gardenlike.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Lolly and Wolfgang with presents.
- Colton wanted to visit my house in the afternoon and I showed him my rooms.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Gave an apple to Croque and received an item in return.
- Received a MEOW Coupon for breaking the ore rock.
- Chester told me to visit his house and I got to spend time with him.
- Gave a river fish to Baabara and received an item in return.
- Dug up some gyroids and sold them.


----------



## Budgie

Katt and Nan both sent me a letter 
I sent a letter to Gloria to welcome her to Mocha
Turnip prices this afternoon are 63 bells… I think I’m in a decreasing pattern so I’m losing hope of getting a profit. Oh well! 
Did favours for Puck, T-Bone, Hamlet, Freckles
Visited Katt’s house at her request
Paid off the campsite - curious who the first visitor will be when it’s constructed.


----------



## Chrysopal

*Super* cool new pathways. And Raymond came over to my house.


----------



## vinnie

-I went to Tortimer's island and met some new people. They asked to trade FC, and since they seemed pretty nice, I accepted. I went to one of them's town and it was super pretty.
-Bred some more flowers and put them on my beach in case they're ever needed.
-Hopkins asked to move out, so I told him yes. Though, he decided to change his mind.
-I've been debating on kicking out Rudy, Hopkins, and Gabi (she's definitely getting kicked) for Roscoe, Genji, and Leopold. Although they don't fit my theme, I love them so much. I'm about to just trash the whole "theme" concept overall.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Found out Deirdre is thinking of moving, but she wouldn't ping me today. I'll try to catch her tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Belgium.


----------



## Budgie

Sold the turnips at a loss! 
Saharah redecorated my wall and floor
Freckles somehow glitched herself onto the cliff after I had the ceremony for the campsite.  Luckily a save and quit rescued her!
(spoiler in case the image is huge)



Spoiler












Leif was selling an axe for the first time so chopped down some nuisance trees. 
Later I plan to do a few island tours and then do a bit of beetle catching to pay off the house loan.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

I only had time to play in my main town today. I'll have to catch up in Nocturne tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Received a surprise visit from Wolfgang and he gave me a rug.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had.
- Gave an apple to Colton and received an item in return.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Gave a picnic basket to Lolly as decoration for her house and she gave me an owl clock in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Caught a fish and sold it.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

I ran out of time to do anything else today.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and attended the Fishing Tourney to cheer for them.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Ordered some presents from my catalog for Colton's upcoming birthday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and attended the Fishing Tourney to cheer for them.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## oddbear

i unlocked the second floor of the museum! my first exhibit is going to be items from the island


----------



## oddbear

i unlocked the second floor of the museum! my first exhibit is going to be items from the island


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Colton's birthday and gave him a present from both my mayor and my alt. He loved them both!

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Budgie

Got the signatures for Dr Shrunk
Katt visited my house
Both Nan and T-Bone asked me to visit their homes
Completed requests for Freckles, Hamlet and Puck
Kicks opened his shop
Paid off the Dream Suite
Helped Gulliver remember the country
Bought a slingshot so I can start chasing down those balloon presents!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Bruce's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Stopped Hugh from moving.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Bruce's birthday and gave him a present that he loved.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Russia.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Ordered some presents from my catalog for Hamlet's birthday tomorrow.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Rowan with a present.
- Gave a cherry to Baabara and received an item in return.
- Gave a raccoon figurine to Rowan and received an item in return.
- Brought Lolly to Wolfgang's house since he asked me to bring her over to his house.
- Delivered a present from Chester to Croque and received a t-shirt as a reward.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Cole from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Celebrated Hamlet's birthday and gave him presents from both my mayor and my alt. He loved them both!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Annalisa gave me another copy of her picture.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: South Korea.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Received a throne in the mail from Hamlet as thanks for the birthday gift I gave him yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling my bamboo shoots at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Russia.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Budgie said:


> Sold the turnips at a loss!
> Saharah redecorated my wall and floor
> Freckles somehow glitched herself onto the cliff after I had the ceremony for the campsite.  Luckily a save and quit rescued her!
> (spoiler in case the image is huge)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leif was selling an axe for the first time so chopped down some nuisance trees.
> Later I plan to do a few island tours and then do a bit of beetle catching to pay off the house loan.


she wanted to fly away


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Annalisa from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton.
- Gave Rowan a peach and he gave me a t-shirt in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Delivered a present from Muffy to Baabara and received a t-shirt in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I received a MEOW Coupon.
- Delivered an item from Croque to Lolly and received a t-shirt in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Sent a letter to Rowan. 
- Dug up some gyroids and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by hanging an item of clothing on my wall.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Chester with a present.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Rowan alongside Lolly and Colton.
- Worked part-time at the Roost. 
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Mint from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Zell's birthday and gave him a present.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton.
- Gave a peach to Chester and received an item in return.
- Woke up Gulliver at the beach and guessed his travel destination was Denmark.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Naomi from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## skweegee

Not even realizing what day it was today, I started my game up for the first time in a few months and was immediately greeted by Isabelle for the town's anniversary. It's hard to believe that it's already been 9 years since the game launched in the US!


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played in my main town, Sakura, today. All I did was the usual chatting with villagers and town maintenance.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my mayor by popping a balloon.
- Completed a daily Meow task with my alt by selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Finally finished my town  it's now fully decorated with two completely decorated houses. There's still a lot of refinements I could make, but I'm happy that the bulk of it is done!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for wearing my lucky item.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for wearing my lucky item.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Robi

I booted up my game and got design codes for paths since I'm tired of renewing my dirt paths. It's not much but considering I haven't played ACNL in a while I'd say that's pretty good


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received letters from Croque and Lolly.
- Received Apple's pic from Apple.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Delivered a present from Rowan to Croque and received a t-shirt in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played in Sakura today and I accomplished the following:

- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Singapore.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Colton with a present.
- Muffy came over in the evening to visit me and I showed her my rooms.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Delivered a present from Apple to Croque and received a lotus shirt in return.
- Gave a peach to Rowan and received an item as a reward.


----------



## Oshii

- Made my reactions book down to 5 left!
- Completed a bunch of villager requests
- Starting the construction on an extra room B)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Spain.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found out Deirdre is thinking of moving but she wouldn't ping me today.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Apple with a present.
- Caught some fish and sold them. I received extra bells since the dorado I sold was a premium item today.
- Won first place in the Bug-Off and received a gold trophy. 
- Sold some unwanted items. 
- Made some bells from the money rock.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played in Sakura today and I accomplished the following:

- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played in Nocturne today and I accomplished the following:

- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Finally stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Yuka gave me another copy of her picture.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Lolly and Chester with presents.
- Gave a cherry to Muffy and I received an item in return.
- Received a pair of ladder shades from Isabelle for the Summer Solstice.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played in Sakura today and I accomplished the following:

- Talked to all of my villagers except Grizzly. I spent an hour searching for him with no luck.
- Stopped Hamlet from moving.
- Completed some villager requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Portugal.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a letter from Croque with a present.
- Delivered a present from Wolfgang to Pietro and received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Received a t-shirt from Chester.


----------



## LadyDestani

I only played in Sakura today and I accomplished the following:

- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today was a bittersweet day as I finally decided to retire my first town, Sakura. It will forever hold a special place in my heart along with all the villagers I met along the way, but it has been complete for a while now. I'll use the extra time to finish working on my second town, Nocturne.

In Sakura:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Deirdre from moving.
- Completed all daily maintenance in my town.
- Scoured both my mayor's and my alt's storage for items and flowers for Nocturne.
- Delivered a variety of hybrid flowers, artwork, and special furniture to Nocturne.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town the last time I played.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town  yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Cleaned up the items that I delivered from my main town yesterday.
- Opened up a new exhibit room in the museum for extra storage.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Moved all the items I was saving in my basement to the museum exhibit room for storage so I can start decorating again.


----------



## Virga

I meant to write in here for the past few days but only got around to it today! Oops!

In Virga:

Dug up fossils (sold em)
Daily fall into a pitfall
Checked my white pansy patch (no blue ones..)
Talked to most of my villagers! Need to keep up with em
Ran errands for 2 villagers
Redd was in town so I bought a real Motherly Statue from him
Gathered some golden pears to store
Prevented Julian from moving out!
Caught a goliath beetle on my beach!
Used wi-fi mode to hang out with international mayors on the island (before I got a connection error). Had fun!
In Floaroma:

Dug up fossils, gyroids, and a pitfall - sold em
Found the money rock!
Chelsea gave me the outdoor chair pwp!
Talked to most of my villagers, ran a few errands for them
Gathered some fruit to store
Went fishing and caught a new fish for the museum!
Watered some red and white lilies


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Muffy.
- Gave a peach to Rowan and received an item in return.
- Sold a table to Chester and received a t-shirt in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Woke up Gulliver at the beach and correctly guessed his travel destination was France.


----------



## moonbyu

- finished building the police station!! it will be up tmrw!
- dug up a bunch of gyroids from yesterday's rain and lightning!
- grabbed a bunch of fossils and got them assessed. (somehow they were all duplicates)
-  got two badges!
- caught my FIRST EVER coelacanth!! on my first try too!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pango gave me another copy of her picture.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Switched up the wallpaper and flooring in my basement.


----------



## Kamex

I've been playing WW lately, though I still enjoy NL a lot. 

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Muffy.
- Received an exotic wardrobe from Rowan.
- Muffy invited me to visit her house in the afternoon and I got to spent time with her.
- Dug up a gyroid and sold it.
- Croque came over to visit me in the evening and I gave him a tour of my house.
- Caught some bugs and sold them.


----------



## cya

Haven't been playing NL consistently, but a few updates:

July 1st is my town's first anniversary! 
I unlocked the final upgrade to T&T Emporium
Gayle moved into the wrong plot, but I kind of like the asymmetrical look so I'll be redesigning around her area
Got carnations for Father's Day
Have upgraded my house fully (loan unpaid, oops)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Virga

In Floaroma:

Bought turnips from my other town
Prevented Gloria from moving (I want the Snooty pwps!)
Pulled some weeds
Found 2 new pink lilies!
Talked to most of my villagers
Ran a few errands for villagers
Saw a scorpion!
Found the money rock
In Virga:

Dug up fossils, gyroids, and a pitfall - sold em all
Bought turnips
No blue pansies in my white pansy garden
Ran a few errands for my villagers
Talked to most of my villagers
Had a coffee with Digby
Worked a shift at The Roost!
Invited friends over to go to the island and play minigames!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Virga

In Virga today:

Dug up fossils and gyroids
Did some errands for villagers
Talked to some of my villagers
Helped Gulliver remember he was going to South Korea
Convinced Flora to not move
Had a late night coffee at The Roost
Dug up some extra flowers
Found the money rock!

in Floaroma:

Kid Cat moved in
Redd was in town so I bought a legit Moody Painting
Fell into a pitfall hidden behind a shrub!
Dug up fossils and gyroids
Did some gardening
Talked to most of my villagers
Ran a few errands for my villagers
Popped a few balloons
Found the money rock


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## maria110

I finally purchased a 3DS XL and a copy of ACNL. I'm trying to adjust to the 3D.   I have no idea what I'm doing but I named my town and talked to Isabelle.  I have a tent.  I ran around the island, hit the money rock.  Went to the Nooklings to buy some items.  Sold pears.  Got something called a perfect pear.

I've talked to Flurry, Gabi, and Groucho but haven't found Portia awake to talk to yet.  

No idea how to upgrade from the tent.  Will talk to Tom Nook once his shop opens.


----------



## LadyDestani

maria110 said:


> Got something called a perfect pear.


If you plant the perfect pear, you can grow perfect pear trees. Perfect fruit sells for more and you can give them to your villagers to increase friendship. Just be careful because ACNL is not as forgiving as ACNH. It must be planted at least one space away from anything else or it will die and it's hard to get more without trading. Also, villagers will move in randomly and can place their houses on your trees and flowers. You can protect them by placing patterns around them. Villagers won't move on top of patterns in the Welcome Amiibo version unless they have nowhere else to go.

Hope you enjoy the game!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: England.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Vintersol

In Sunfire:

-Talked to all of my villager.
- Found some new fish and bug types.
- Noticed that my great staty I bought was fake.
- Bought an axe from Leif and some flowers.
- Watered all my plants and planted some.
- Cut down some trees.
- Welcomed Tammy, ninth villager.
- Payed off my house lone.
- Bought a new fence (CAT mission).
- Payed off a public project (bridge).
- Catched a butterfly fish for Keaton.
- Trying to collect money for tomorrows turnips.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Yuka sent me another copy of her picture in the mail.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Beanz

today in beanz:​
got cyrus to customize a patchwork sofa.​
finally got elvis to ask me to move, i tortured him by hitting him with a net, im so happy because after he leaves i can place the bell pwp in his spot.​
invited reese’s rv to the campsite so i could order a natural low table.​
got a scary painting from marshall, it was real so i could donate it to the museum!​
went to the roost ️​


----------



## cya

in aurora

made $300k selling bugs
made 15 trips to retail to sell unwanted flowers
planned out new plots for villagers
quillson moved in (...)
went over PWPs to see what I want to get (seriously need a big sister vilager to move in and start requesting them)


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for paying 5000 bells towards my home loan.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Lolly with a present.
- Colton came over to visit in the evening and I gave him a tour of my house.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Gave an aloe to Apple and received a misty tee in return.
- Gave a horned atlas to Rowan and received an item in return.
- Went to the island to catch some bugs and play some mini-games.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received letters from Colton and Muffy with presents.
- Gave an apple to Colton and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items. 
- Rowan wanted to visit me in the afternoon and I showed him my rooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## PacV

Just complete Sea Creatures. No mire diving for me. Woooooh!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Jay's upcoming birthday.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Thailand.


----------



## cya

in aurora

i've set up a garden around my house to start making blue roses
participated in the bug off (1st place with 118 points, yay)
was going to invite a villager by amiibo, but i want to keep the 10th place open for campers
updated dream
going to finish off the night by visiting a bunch of dreams for inspo.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for my villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Jay's birthday and gave him a present that he was very happy with.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Yuka's upcoming birthday.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained in my town yesterday and was able to add a new one to my collection.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for paying 5000 bells towards my home loan.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for selling some items at Re-Tail.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Yuka's birthday and gave her a gift that she loved.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Italy.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

@LadyDestani, with how prominent you are here, it's a wonder why we haven't met each other in-game at some point.

Anyway, since I normally just check on my town, Resdyern, on a daily basis, I don't think there's much I can note here, other than Mayor Dren completing his Bug Encyclopedia last month.

I talked to some of villagers (amazing that I still have the first initial five when I started my town nearly a year ago). Pate wanted an orange, so I gave her one. Outside of town, I'm at Tortimer's Island, right now.


----------



## LadyDestani

Introspective Onlooker said:


> @LadyDestani, with how prominent you are here, it's a wonder why we haven't met each other in-game at some point.


I don't do much multi-player. I haven't gone to Tortimer's Island in a long time. I usually just go to the solo island for fishing and bug catching.

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Decided to boot up New Leaf last night and noticed something while I was digging up fossils - An abundance of rare bugs I haven't caught yet! I went back to my house, got my net, and started catching bugs. I'm really happy with my findings!
I got a few giant stags, rainbow stags, oak silk moths, and a scarab beetle. I also managed to catch 3 scorpions without getting stung, and I caught two arapaimas in a row! 
I donated some to Blathers, then I time-travelled to 8 PM so I can sell my findings to Reese. With that and the fruit I harvested from my fruit orchard, I managed to make over 200k Bells. I also attended K.K.'s concert and got the fruit-panel flooring from playing Puzzle League. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Wolfgang with a present.
- Gave a pear to Colton and received a t-shirt as a reward.
- Gave a river fish to Rowan and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the sapphire I had. 
- Dug up a bamboo shoot and sold it.
- Received a surprise visit from Wolfgang and he gave me an item.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: South Korea.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Rowan with a present.
- Lolly gave me her picture. 
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Delivered a present from Apple to Wolfgang and I received an item in return.
- Gave a pear to Chester and received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Completed a daily Meow task for updating my dream address.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Today was my 3 year anniversary as mayor of Nocturne! I got a ceremony with Isabelle, Porter, Becky, and Diva and received a Sapling Clock.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

Today was the first Anniversary of Mayor's Dren arrival to Resdyern. In no particular order:

There was celebration held in the morning, so not many villagers were present. Just the fact that there was a celebration at all warms my heart, and Isabelle gave my Mayor Character a Sapling Clock (mailed).
Updated my dream address.
Did a request for Rod and Chrissy, giving them a and pear respectively, and Francine allowed me to come to her house for inspection. Told her it needed some work.
In addition, I took the arduous task of sending letters with gifts attached to every villager in my town, and a few of those gifts were the items some of my villagers gave to me. I wanted to show my appreciation for the fact that everyone one of them (except Cesar), managed to stay in Resdyern up until this point.
Did some "summer cleaning" 'round town. Still needs work, though.
Wrote about me sending letters to everyone on the bulletin (first time in forever, mind you).
Y'know, I thought this post would be longer, because it's been awhile since I spent hours on _New Leaf_. I probably left things out, and unfortunately, I don't have the means the post all of today's screenshots here, right now. I'll do so once I've found my SD card device.

@LadyDestani 
Quite a coincidence both our towns got our own anniversaries.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Rowan and Apple with presents.
- Gave an apple to Lolly and received a t-shirt in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had. 
- Delivered a present from Apple to Chester and received a t-shirt in return. 
- Caught some fish and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Rowan with a present.
- Delivered a present from Chester to Gwen and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Brought Diana to Apple's house as she requested me to and received a t-shirt in return.
- Pietro came over in the afternoon and I showed him my rooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Sweden.


----------



## LadyDestani

In Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and watched the Fireworks Show with them.
- Completed a daily Meow task for submitting a fireworks design.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from Muffy, Chester, and Wolfgang with presents.
- Celebrated the Fireworks Show with my villagers.
- Received a MEOW Coupon.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Received a Letter Writer badge from Phineas.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a letter from Apple.
- Received a MEOW Coupon.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Visited Wolfgang's house in the evening and spent time with him.
- Delivered a present from Diana to Gwen and received an item in return.
- Gave an apple to Chester and received a t-shirt in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't get a chance to post on Tuesday so this is what I did:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Rowan with a present.
- Brought Lolly to Gwen's house and I received a t-shirt in return.
- Caught a piranha while fishing and donated it to the museum.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a goldfish to Chester and received an item in return.


----------



## Beanz

yess i finally got tangy to request the metal bench !! just need to get octavian to move out since he’s in the spot i want to place it, but i’ll probably do that later with an amiibo card.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Completed a daily Meow task for breaking the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mailbox and received a letter from Wolfgang.
- Visited Redd's Gallery and bought a calm painting.
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had.
- Gave a Mr. Flamingo to Cookie as decoration and she gave me an item in return.
- Gave a peach to Colton and received an item in return.
- Gave an ocean fish to Rowan and received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: The Netherlands.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

In Resdyern:

Chrissy's Birthday was on the last day of the Fireworks Show, which marks the second time there's been a Birthday while an event was happening this month (two Sundays ago was Rod's). I had Mayor Dren give her a tank that complements her pink fur(?) while suiting the cute style that she favors. Ren followed that up with Pink Sneakers, which she sadly won't be able to wear.
I used one of my custom designs for the Fireworks. I couldn't get a good screenshot, but it's a crudely drawn Blossom from The Powerpuff Girls.
Ren caught an arapaima for the first time, today.
That's pretty much it. Tucker was a bit more annoying than usual, but that's all villagers at some point.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Got ores from the money rock.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 3 gyroids since it rained the last time I played.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Bought all of the items I needed on Main Street except for Gracie's items.
- Woke up Gulliver and correctly guessed his destination: Germany.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mailbox and received a letter from Redd's Gallery with a present.
- Donated a quaint painting to the Museum.
- Gave a regal chair to Colton and received an item in return.
- Found the ore rock and sold the silver nugget I had.
- Gave a peach to Colton and received an item in return.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and attended the Bug-Off ceremony to cheer for them.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Received an invitation to Diva's birthday party on Oct 2nd.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by refreshing my TPC picture.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## Kamex

- Gave an apple to Lolly and received a t-shirt in return.
- Gave a laptop to Agnes and received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Bought a dynamic painting at Redd's Gallery.
- Brought Cookie over to Gwen's house as she requested and she gave me a cuckoo clock as a reward.
- Cookie wanted to visit me and I gave her a tour of my house.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amnethyst I had.
- Received a surprise visit from Colton.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Ordered a present from my catalog for Diva's birthday tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 of my villagers.
- Celebrated Diva's birthday and gave her a present that she loved!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## corvus516

I haven't played for three weeks!! I don't know what happened but I haven't been active on TBT for even longer!

And to make matters worse, turns out I left my New Leaf cartridge in one of my pockets and it ended up going through the washing machine??? It's now all bent and horrible looking, the sticker has been completely peeled off, and there's a large lump of what I'm assuming is air inside of it that I tried to flatten with a flower press of all things (unsuccessfully), and yet after all that, through all the trauma and hardships my poor sweet ACNL cartridge has gone through... it's still playable!!! Miracles are real, guys.

Drama aside, today in Byrde I spent at least half an hour pulling up weeds, chopping down bamboo, and mourning the losses of Roscoe and Fuschia after realising they both moved out unannounced while I wasn't playing. Not the greatest welcome after a three week absence.
(Then again, it was THREE WHOLE WEEKS, I'm not sure what I was expecting...)

Edit: Just checked, I've been inactive for a whole year and a day! Yikes...


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Pango gave me another copy of her picture.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

Did some gardening
Looked for blue pansies
Got a coffee
Looked for giant clams
Stopped Rocket from moving!
Talked to villagers
Dug up 1 fossil
Went to KK Slider's concert
Ran errands for villagers
Went to Floaroma to drop off some art

In Floaroma:

Sent out a bunch of letters with gifts!
Donated some art!
Went to the KK Slider concert
Found a ruby
Stopped Chelsea from moving (PHEW)
Found the money rock!
Put 2 more songs in my stereo
Dug up some fossils, fell in a pit (on purpose)
Etoile gave me the Stone Tablet PWP!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Cleaned up the weeds and extra flowers since it's been a while since I played.


----------



## Virga

In Floaroma:

Found sapphire ore!
Managed to fall into a pitfall...that spawned behind a tree.
Bought a new roof
Stopped Gloria from moving
Ran errands for a few villagers
Bought a legit scary painting from Redd
Dug up a fossil
Cleared away some extra flowers to keep the town from looking too busy
Found the money rock!
Spent some time chilling with my villagers
In Virga:

Went shopping for a bit
Got to talk to Pudge for the first time in a while!
Meteor shower!!!!  I'm shocked at how FAST some of em go?!
Couldn't find new blue pansies
Looked for a giant clam shell
Had a coffee with Snake
Partied at Club LOL for a while


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.


----------



## LadyDestani

Technically yesterday in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Ordered a present for Rodeo's upcoming birthday.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mailbox and I received a letter from Gwen with a present.
- Completed some villager requests.
- Found the ore rock and sold the ruby I had.
- Went to the T&T Emporium and bought an alpine shelf. 
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.
- Wrapped Rodeo's birthday present so it'll be all ready for his party tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a letter from Rowan with a present.
- Brought Gwen over to Rowan as he requested and received an item as a reward.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Decorated one of my rooms.
- Gave an apple to Lolly and received an item in return.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and received a letter from Gwen with a present.
- Won a game of hide-and-seek against Wolfgang alongside Agnes and Colton and received an item as a reward.
- Completed some villager requests.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Completed a daily Meow task for talking to at least 5 villagers.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock and the money rock.
- Found a new Jacob's Ladder in my town.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.

I didn't post here, but I did log in on October 29th for Rodeo's birthday. All I did was visit him and give him a present.


----------



## Virga

Whoops - haven't written in here that often lately since I've been juggling 2 new Wild World towns on top of my 2 New Leaf towns.
In Virga:

Stopped Mira from moving
Dug up some fossils
Talked to most of my villagers
No blue pansies 
Ran an errand for Julian
Couldn't find a giant clam shell
Got my hair done!

In Floaroma:

Did some gardening!
Ran errands for a few villagers
Found ruby ore!
Made wishes on a few dandelions
Played hide and seek with villagers!
No new pink lilies...
Picked and sold some mushrooms
Dug up fossils
Found the money rock!
Found a mush stool!
Returned a lost item!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Hans from moving.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Cleaned up the extra flowers and weeds since I hadn't played in a week.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

Lets see
-Made more paths
-Moved Crissy (back) in
-Lucky moved out :.....( (he will be back AGAIN)
-Plotting my move out of that rando move in
-Avatar has the garage (2nd) in the basement
-Avatar kitchen now has all the fridges in the game


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Cleaned up the extra flowers and weeds in town.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Completed a weekly Meow task by refreshing my TPC picture.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Agnes with a present.
- Completed some villager requests.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had. 
- Sold some unwanted items. 
- Received a MEOW Coupon.


----------



## Elodie

I actually watered my gyroid fragments instead of just leaving them in the ground and hoping they would grow.


----------



## tbro13

I finally grew a black cosmo!


----------



## Elodie

tbro13 said:


> I finally grew a black cosmo!



Congratulations! I have my first purple rose today.


----------



## tbro13

Elodie said:


> Congratulations! I have my first purple rose today.


Yay!


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

No blue pansies 
Kept Julian from moving!
Redd was in town, so I bought a legit painting
Dug up fossils and bamboo shoots
Did some shopping
Scanned an amiibo card to buy extras of Toby's furniture
Talked to almost all my villagers and ran a couple of errands for them
Had my Japanese mayor visit to pick up items/bells since I'm still starting my JP copy!

In Floaroma:

Dug up fossils, sold em
Picked weeds/mushrooms
Found a forest wall
Wished on some dandelions
Fell into a pit fall 
Found a gold nugget
Eunice was at my campsite!
Found the money rock!
Went to the K.K. Slider concert
Saved up 1 million bells (and got the badge for it!)
Talked to all my villagers and ran an errand for Carmen


----------



## vinnie

Fixed a few of my paths
Rearranged some pathing and flowers
Demolished my fence and replaced it with a scarecrow pwp
Made a cute little turnip patch guarded by the scarecrow
My friend came over and hacked my river (ily)
Earned the silver spending badge from Phineas! I'm working towards all gold badges, and so far only have four earned (money-saving, catalog, gardening, and playtime).
Saw Bluebear in the campsite. Super cute
Visited Molly and Genji was there as well. 
Delivered a present from Ankha to Vivian.
Put my second Dobie's pic in my house in honor of him. I'm still torn up about his sudden leave.


----------



## Virga

In Virga:

dug up fossils, picked mushrooms
found ruby ore
A new blue pansy!
Talked to most of my villagers
Ran 2 errands for my villagers
Had a regal table customized
In Floaroma:

Fell into a pit fall
Found a silver nugget
Picked weeds
Watered red + white lilies
Found the money rock!
Won hide-and-seek
Accidentally dug up a time capsule while digging for fossils
Talked to most of my villagers
In Kirakawa:

Dug up + sold a ton of fossils
Found some ore and the money rock
Let Saharah work on my house
Picked mushrooms and weeds
Shot down some balloons
Talked to most of my villagers
Sat in Harvey's chair while he played maracas


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Found all 5 mushrooms.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Cleaned up the excess flowers and weeds in my town.


----------



## vinnie

-Participated in the Bug-Off and came in first place!
-Time traveled to the next day and there were fireworks.
-Hung out with my very fantastic friend <3
-Talked to all of my villagers.
-Found all the fossils and dug up a few gyroids.
-Bought more bushes and trees.
-Worked on decorating another section of my town.
-Organized my extra flowers on the beach. 
-Bought a few things from Jack's RV at the campsite.
-Scanned some QR codes for town decorating.
-Gave Genji a tatami bed since he doesn't have a bed.
-Gave Molly a present from Ankha.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Rowan with a present.
- Gave a pachira to Lolly and received an item in return.
- Sold some unwanted items.
- Gave a rainbow trout to Cole and received an item in return.
- Agnes came over to my place in the evening and showed her my rooms.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Cleaned up the excess flowers and weeds in my town.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Bought a present for Hans' birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Kamex

- I sold some unwanted items.
- Colton came over to my house in the evening to visit me and I showed him my rooms.
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Received Toy Day hints from Chester, Apple, Colton, and Cole
- Gave a plum bonsai to Cole and received an item in return. 
- Caught some fish and sold them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Celebrated Hans' birthday and gave him a present that he loved!
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Completed a daily Meow task for hanging an item of clothing on my wall.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today in Nocturne:
- Talked to all of my villagers and completed some requests.
- Stopped Bruce from moving.
- Found the ore rock.
- Updated my dream address for the 5000 bells.
- Checked all the shops on Main Street but didn't find anything new to buy.
- Completed a weekly Meow task for refreshing my TPC picture.


----------



## Kamex

- I talked to all of my villagers today.
- Went to Able Sisters and Kicks and bought the full Santa Claus outfit.
- Delivered all of the correct gifts to my villagers and received a Festive Wreath from Jingle as a reward. 
- Sold some unwanted items. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the emerald I had.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received a letter from Jingle with a present of Jingle's pic. 
- Gave a peach to Rowan and received an item in return. 
- Agnes came over to visit me in the afternoon and I showed her my rooms. 
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Kamex

- I opened the mail and I received letters from my villagers with presents.
- Celebrated my birthday with Chester, Gwen, and Apple. I made a wish for more money and blew the candles LOL. 
- Found the ore rock and sold the amethyst I had.
- Sold some unwanted items.


----------



## Geoni

I've decided I am going to entirely deconstruct my island now that I am hopping back into AC and experiencing the 2.0 update for the first time. My goal is to make a more old timey and asian inspired village as best as I can to give it a more rustic feel and my only wish is that I am able to change how the town hall looks one day lol. Today it's mostly been taking down fences and deconstructing paths.


----------



## hoodathotit

Is it possible that you're on the wrong forum Geoni?


----------

